# The 2018 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC)



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*The 2018 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC)*

Welcome to the 2018 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club, otherwise known as WPAC. I started WPAC at the beginning of last year as I was in a spiral of buying, flipping and buying again. Sometimes I was looking at the next purchase before I'd even received the last one I'd ordered, it was a little crazy and not exactly healthy :-(. As well I wasn't putting much thought into my purchases so very few became long term keepers. Part of the problem, for me, is here on WUS you're exposed to new shiny watches all the time and the constant new purchases you see create a norm of buying. Yes, I could just stop visiting WUS, but I like watches and I like a lot of the threads on her&#8230;&#8230;

OK, so what is the point of WPAC? Well it's a tiny corner of F71 that is a safe place for those that are intending to abstain from buying watches over the rest of 2018. Yes we still love watches, but as we all know the exposure to shiny stuff on WUS can be overwhelming and somewhat of an enabler and for those with a weaker will (that'll include me&#8230;..) this is a place to get help. Here you can take solace from like minded f71 brethren and get support and encouragement. We can even swap and share coping strategies for getting through what will be a tough time.

In 2017 doing WPAC helped me to gain the resolve to consolidate my collection down to something that I felt was appropriate and also to take a very different frame of mind with regard to purchases. OK, so I wasn't abstaining with a 100% record for 2017, but I've certainly changed my habits. And I'd like to think that WPAC helped others along the way.

Here is last years thread if you want some light reading:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2017-watch-purchasing-abstinence-club-wpac-4012266.html

Who'd have thought it would have lasted a whole year?!

For this year the rules are pretty much the same as last year, some minor tweaks here and there.

*Ground rules:* 

Try and abstain from new purchases until 1/1/19. 
Preorders, even if delivery is in 2019, still count as a purchase. 
If you fall from grace and succumb to temptation then the one in one out rule applies (applies to preorders as well). 
Trades are acceptable but must not result in any $ spent to make up the difference. 
New straps, parts and tools are acceptable (buying all the parts separately to make a watch is not!). 
Sales are okay but $ can not be reappointed to a new purchase. 
Watches given to you as a gift are acceptable (but that doesn't mean you get the wife to do your buying for you!). 
One exception allowed for the year, but on the basis of one in one out. The exception is intended to cover weakness of will and also that occasion where there is something special that you've been saving or looking for available. 
*All members to post SOTC (with photo of all watches) and state their intentions for 2018. This needs to be your first post please!* 
Purchasing for profit is allowed, but watches purchased to make a profit shouldn't be worn or find their way into your watchbox. If they do then it's back to the one in one out rule. 
Please participate in the thread! 
Bashing of any potential purchases is mandatory, but let's keep it funny. Nuclear level bashing is required for any actual purchases. 

If you've got a different goal, but it's aligned with the spirit of WPAC then feel free to join in and tell us what you're intending. And let's be clear here, neither I or anyone else can stop you purchasing a watch, it's up to you. WPAC is more of a state of mind than strictly keeping to some rules. This isn't a deadly serious thread it's intended to be fun and for those who really do want to try and cut down then it's an encouragement! :-!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm in. Let's do this!

Pic of collection will happen once I'm home from Italy on Saturday. My intentions are to only buy straps while I save for a big purchase in 2019 to celebrate my 40th.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*SOTC* 
OK, so here's my current collection:


Oris 65 40mm
Eterna dress watch (heirloom) 
Squale 30 ATMOS Pan Am 
Seiko SBDC051 (modern 62mas interpretation)
Squale 30 ATMOS Horizon Ceramica 

Ended 2017 with less watches than I started the year with, so a result in my book.

*Intentions for 2018*
I was thinking about selling the Squale batman, in fact both of the Squales, and going up market (as I did previously with the Oris) but after a lot of research about what was available within my potential budget I've realised that there is nothing else that I find worthwhile spending that amount of money on. Again, I've realised that affordables (Squale/Steinhart price range) is where I get the best bang for the buck. I did the same last year after Christmas and the only value proposition I found was the Oris 65.

I've sold a few recently (Seiko SRP777 and Kemmner 007) so have a flush slush fund and I've ordered the Steinhart vintage Gmt-2 (the Hong Kong LE), which takes me back up to 6 in total.

I'm going to keep my options open for one potential purchase, but it would be something newly released and would need to be pretty perfect; nothing specific in mind but likely to be another diver. Maybe a smaller, 40mm, vintage GMT or diver would be of interest and I'm also interested to see the new smaller Seiko Turtles, especially as I found the SRP7xx generally too large. And of course it will have to be on the basis of one in one out, as I've only got space for 6 in my box. Other than that no further purchases for the whole of 2018 is the intention. |>

* - not my photo of the Steinhart btw!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> I'm in. Let's do this!
> 
> Pic of collection will happen once I'm home from Italy on Saturday. My intentions are to only buy straps while I save for a big purchase in 2019 to celebrate my 40th.


Welcome! Looking forward to the SOTC and also hearing more about the the 2019 watch you're gonna save for......


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Game on. I have no idea where I'm going with this. But I'm tired of the entry level. Maybe sit on what I have and move up a tier? Box is full but 4 are rarely worn and are keepers. So 8 right now?

My citizen diver may or may not be on the chopping block. I'm undecided on if I'm going to keep it. Lost its bracelet so resale would be a big hit.

I have a few new straps on the way and the used padi I bought has more issues than was described. So most money spent for watches will be for a service fee.

Two watches I've wanted for quite some time but didn't want to spend the extra money would be a Seiko sumo or a sarb017. Possibly a new samurai. The Pepsi samurai is really speaking to me, but if I can get the padi running I think that would hold me off.

The only other watches I may possibly pick up this year is at tjmaxx for an easy flip... I'm sure most of you have seen the inox prices in the bargain thread.

TLR 
I like the 6RXX and may go that way with my collection. Need time to think if it justifies the price increase









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok checking in and ready for the new year.

SOTC:
1. Hamilton Trent (dress watch)
2. JLC Hometime (daily wearer)
3. 1960s Omega pie pan Constellation (evenings)
4. Mühle Glasütte bronze SAR Rescue timer (weekend/casual watch)
5. 1914 Longines trench watch (conversation piece)
6. G-shock Gulfman (beater)

Also have a second G-shock (too big for my taste), a Victorinox Diver, and a Citizen EcoDrive chrono (also too big)










The pic is a little outdated because I now have the JLC on a bracelet, and will be putting the Connie on a new strap I just bought.

All of these (plus a Seiko 5, which I have since given to my son) were acquired this year. While I'm not in the doghouse yet with the wife, I'm pretty sure one more purchase could put me over the line. She is a pretty normal person, and is not suffering from the same affliction as all of us. So, while she is understanding by her nature, there's only so far that'll take me 

The plan is to get to five mechanical watches and stay there. Less than that and there is not enough variety for me, especially since I like to have different watches for different situations. More than five and 1) down the slippery slope I go, and 2) ongoing maintenance gets too expensive for me to justify. With five mechanicals I figure I'll service one a year and be good.

I will probably give the second g-shock away. The Citizen is a nice watch, but as I said it wears too big for my wrist and therefore gets very little wrist time. But probably will keep it until it dies because it was a gift. I kind of like the Victorinox even though honestly I have very little use for it, although may keep it for beach vacations etc.

I will turn fifty in 2019, as will the Zenith EL Primero movement. Fate whispering in my ear, that. (And no angel on the other shoulder to balance out that devil). So I have an EP penciled in for my 50th bday gift to myself.

So: I need to stop spending for now, enjoy what I have, and save up for 2019.

The two watches that I would probably buy if I found them in good condition for a reasonable price are 1) the Hamilton Piping Rock white gold from the 20s (would replace the Trent), and 2) the Gerald Genta fantasy Donald Duck playing baseball watch (would replace the trench watch as the conversation piece).

Otherwise I'm trying to focus on the great watches I do have vs all the other watches I want but don't have. So, looking forward to hanging out here for a while and avoiding the distractions of shiny pretty things that pass by on the periphery.

Only danger I suppose is getting pulled in to the Steinhart fan club, which is tempting. They do make some nice watches IMO, at a good price too, but hopefully I can remain strong here in the belly of the beast. After all, I wouldn't want to have my immortal soul put into jeopardy or anything ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> Game on. I have no idea where I'm going with this. But I'm tired of the entry level. Maybe sit on what I have and move up a tier? Box is full but 4 are rarely worn and are keepers. So 8 right now?
> 
> My citizen diver may or may not be on the chopping block. I'm undecided on if I'm going to keep it. Lost its bracelet so resale would be a big hit.
> 
> ...


Welcome! One thing I'd suggest is to take your time before you make any decisions...... :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Ok checking in and ready for the new year.
> 
> SOTC:
> 1. Hamilton Trent (dress watch)
> ...


Glad to have you on board Jim! The EP for the 50th is a great idea |>

.......resisting the temptation of a Steinhart may be something we'll have to work on eh?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bumpy 2017...

Left in collection

Citizen Eco-Drive - part of trade. Sapphire, SEL, lume. nothing to add but great grab n go piece. Probably the only watch I ever bought with sober head, without WOW factor or resell intention. just works and looks good.

Gshock GWM5600 - faithfull , beaten up, reference watch . it just works everything itself. syncs, fuels up, self illuminates, sleeps in dark. like having a pet that does not require any attention

F91W - my backup watch . I wear it all the time. it is in the bag along with cell phone charger, Ipod, keys and wallet. Never leave house without it. I often wear watches I have for sale to test them before sale, if they are (and most are )vintage they do not like rain that much, so I usually put this on wrist instead. although it is WR30 , I swam with it this summer, and it lived 3 months of hard usage on my former work.

Profit pieces will be left aside.



















intentions for 2018? If I manage, I would like one exception for the year to come to be HEQ/HAQ quartz or Citizen Signature, or some other quartz watch of bit higher tier. In the meantime I will keep flippin profit timepieces. As you can see , no automatic, no handwind watch, no chronograph...after 5 years I have found out that I can live with quartz fine...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

2017 was a great year horologically, thanks to Hornet and the entire crew. I started the year with 12+ watches, and consolidated to 4. I don't have any purchase plans for this new year. I'll just be saving $ and enjoying the watches I have.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

@TJ: great collection. just all that you need...and Gshock...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> @TJ: great collection. just all that you need...and Gshock...


Thanks bro, I agree @ GShock for swimming and running, work etc.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> 2017 was a great year horologically, thanks to Hornet and the entire crew. I started the year with 12+ watches, and consolidated to 4. I don't have any purchase plans for this new year. I'll just be saving $ and enjoying the watches I have.
> View attachment 12763881


Empty slots in the box TJ, you know that could lead to temptation..... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just fill Em with straps...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Empty slots in the box TJ, you know that could lead to temptation.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


8 empty slots Hornet! Now's when I use my Zen exercises: Ommmmmmmm, Ommmmmmm, and try not to think of all these gorgeous watches. Somehow it's worked :-!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Just fill Em with straps...


I'm SO buying straps soon. I have my 40th coming up, instead of a watch I'm asking for straps.

Good call Sinner


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

TJ Boogie said:


> 2017 was a great year horologically, thanks to Hornet and the entire crew. I started the year with 12+ watches, and consolidated to 4. I don't have any purchase plans for this new year. I'll just be saving $ and enjoying the watches I have.
> View attachment 12763881


That's a nice collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> That's a nice collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jim, likewise man!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> 8 empty slots Hornet! Now's when I use my Zen exercises: Ommmmmmmm, Ommmmmmm, and try not to think of all these gorgeous watches. Somehow it's worked :-!


You could do what I did to my 20 slot box. Take out the dividers leaving 6 slots for watches and two big areas for straps and stuff. Somewhat extreme and is a permanent change, but works for me......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> That's a nice collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 on that.....


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You could do what I did to my 20 slot box. Take out the dividers leaving 6 slots for watches and two big areas for straps and stuff. Somewhat extreme and is a permanent change, but works for me......


Perfect! If I can I will, that would be ideal for straps/bracelets.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> +1 on that.....


And thank you good brother, likewise of course


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just read the rules and I don’t think I stand a cat in Hell’s chance in January but I may be joining the WPAC in February time. I’ll let you know.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Perfect! If I can I will, that would be ideal for straps/bracelets.


With my box the shorter partitions were easy to get out, still had to snap them in two though. Can't go back....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sticky said:


> Just read the rules and I don't think I stand a cat in Hell's chance in January but I may be joining the WPAC in February time. I'll let you know.


You're always welcome Sticky!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice job keeping this going Hornet but...............

Perhaps the opening post might have mentioned the presence of an Agony Uncle to occasionally try to smack some sense into these sniveling gobs of girlieman protoplasm who go on watch buying binges? You know who you are. You're reading this as the blood rushes to your head ready to tell me off but deep down you know I'm right. You can buy all Divers, you can buy all Field, you can even focus on Military and Aviation themed watches hoping that somehow having 20 or 30 of them is going to make you more interesting. I have news for all of you little sissy's, the only thing that is going to be different is that you will eventually realize it isn't working so just get yourself a couple decent watches that tell time and give up thinking that you are a man of action because you wear a different watch every day. God almighty, you're like a bunch of teenage girls!

Maybe that was a little strong for an opening since we're not even into 2018 yet but I'll be back. In the mean time, get a life!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Already got 2 on pre order for Jan so no hope for me at all!!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Ard said:


> Nice job keeping this going Hornet but...............
> 
> Perhaps the opening post might have mentioned the presence of an Agony Uncle to occasionally try to smack some sense into these sniveling gobs of girlieman protoplasm who go on watch buying binges? You know who you are. You're reading this as the blood rushes to your head ready to tell me off but deep down you know I'm right. You can buy all Divers, you can buy all Field, you can even focus on Military and Aviation themed watches hoping that somehow having 20 or 30 of them is going to make you more interesting. I have news for all of you little sissy's, the only thing that is going to be different is that you will eventually realize it isn't working so just get yourself a couple decent watches that tell time and give up thinking that you are a man of action because you wear a different watch every day. God almighty, you're like a bunch of teenage girls!
> 
> Maybe that was a little strong for an opening since we're not even into 2018 yet but I'll be back. In the mean time, get a life!


YES SIR GENERAL ARD!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> Nice job keeping this going Hornet but...............
> 
> Perhaps the opening post might have mentioned the presence of an Agony Uncle to occasionally try to smack some sense into these sniveling gobs of girlieman protoplasm who go on watch buying binges? You know who you are. You're reading this as the blood rushes to your head ready to tell me off but deep down you know I'm right. You can buy all Divers, you can buy all Field, you can even focus on Military and Aviation themed watches hoping that somehow having 20 or 30 of them is going to make you more interesting. I have news for all of you little sissy's, the only thing that is going to be different is that you will eventually realize it isn't working so just get yourself a couple decent watches that tell time and give up thinking that you are a man of action because you wear a different watch every day. God almighty, you're like a bunch of teenage girls!
> 
> Maybe that was a little strong for an opening since we're not even into 2018 yet but I'll be back. In the mean time, get a life!


For those that know and love him, he needs no introduction. For those new to WPAC Ard has been our WPAC agony uncle / motivational speaker (in the style of an army drill sergeant), he's here to knock some sense into your heads, assuming you need it.

Good to see you're back on form Ard :-!

.......and more than glad to have you back as WPAC agony uncle.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Already got 2 on pre order for Jan so no hope for me at all!!


Hmmmm, preorders from 2017. Didn't consider that in the rules. :think:

OK, when they come in then it's time to apply rule 3 and you've got the rest of the year to abstain ;-).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, so Ard has reminded me that we did have various roles in WPAC and I was wondering if we should reprise those?

We had Ard as our Agony Uncle, Sinner777 as our chief basher, PetWatch was always coming up with ideas to promote abstinence, there was someone else who was good at the bashing (who was it? I've got a terrible memory for this). Mr C was our style guru, but since he's AWOL from WPAC, I'll not expect him. 

Any other roles people want to create for yourselves? 

.......and of course I'll be your Compère for this little f74 sideshow.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll be lurking as I watch this thread progress through 2018 Hornet. In the mean time I may post a thread asking which egregiously expensive watch I should buy so I can leave it in my will. OMG, does tripe fit with that?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sticky said:


> Just read the rules and I don't think I stand a cat in Hell's chance in January but I may be joining the WPAC in February time. I'll let you know.


Rules:

*"If you've got a different goal, but it's aligned with the spirit of WPAC then feel free to join in and tell us what you're intending."
*
I'm still working on mine.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, so Ard has reminded me that we did have various roles in WPAC and I was wondering if we should reprise those?
> 
> We had Ard as our Agony Uncle, Sinner777 as our chief basher, PetWatch was always coming up with ideas to promote abstinence, there was someone else who was good at the bashing (who was it? I've got a terrible memory for this). Mr C was our style guru, but since he's AWOL from WPAC, I'll not expect him.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Rusty who will test our mettle with his attractive watch shows. This is an all encompassing abstinence course, anyone who can stick around all year and pass will be the ultimate authority on all things abstinence.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm going to apply for membership here, knowing in advance that I won't be able to strictly adhere to all of the rules. I think my intentions are aligned with the spirit of WPAC though and hopefully that's good enough. 8-10 watches has been too many for me, I think 3-5 is a better number.

After selling 20+ watches this past year or so, I'm down to 2 mechanicals and an old G Shock that I keep in my work bag/case. It was my intention to buy a Damasko DA38 over the Holidays but I'm forcing myself to wait and buy it with PayPal funds and monthly savings intstead of doing what I normally do, buy it because I want it.

I also just sold my last solar/atomic G Shock and will replace it with something similar, although much smaller than the Mudman I sold, mostly because I like having a watch that accurately syncs with the Atomic Clock. I will probably buy a Casio Oceanus or Lineage but haven't decided completely on which one, although it will probably be the Lineage.

So that's 2 watches in 2018, which exceeds the limit spelled out in the by-laws. I may even stray further than that, I like G Shocks and might end up with a new square or the new Rangeman due in March. If I have a really good year I may pick up a black-dialed dive watch, but I've not decided what it would be, and it is unlikely anyway. This will probably have to wait until 2019 as it will be a reasonably significant purchase for me, the Pelagos or something similar is in the running atm.

I will rely on you guys to bash anything I'm considering and I'm not above giving a good-natured bashing to whatever you may be looking at.

This is what I have, except for the DW6900.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm in, I was a member in 2017 and didn't buy any new watches. I did buy a couple straps though.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hypothetically, would it be acceptable to indulge in post-Christmas/January sales deals and then join with a view to making just a couple of more significant 1-in-1-out purchases during the remainder of 2018?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jon_huskisson said:


> Hypothetically, would it be acceptable to indulge in post-Christmas/January sales deals and then join with a view to making just a couple of more significant 1-in-1-out purchases during the remainder of 2018?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Ermmmm... No.

Actually yes... If you post your purchase over here and leave it for bashing.

I have a great admiration for "oh look its cheap" purchases or ones grails...as you shall see....


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> Ermmmm... No.
> 
> Actually yes... If you post your purchase over here and leave it for bashing.
> 
> I have a great admiration for "oh look its cheap" purchases or ones grails...as you shall see....


Might have a skim through the 2017 thread to see what I'm potentially getting myself into.

Erm...I mean what my friend is potentially getting himself into!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> I'll be lurking as I watch this thread progress through 2018 Hornet. In the mean time I may post a thread asking which egregiously expensive watch I should buy so I can leave it in my will. OMG, does tripe fit with that?


If you're going to be the agony uncle Ard we'll need to see you walk the walk, not just talk it...........b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Rules:
> 
> *"If you've got a different goal, but it's aligned with the spirit of WPAC then feel free to join in and tell us what you're intending."
> *
> I'm still working on mine.


Thanks PW I'd almost forgotten about that option :-!



PetWatch said:


> Don't forget Rusty who will test our mettle with his attractive watch shows. This is an all encompassing abstinence course, anyone who can stick around all year and pass will be the ultimate authority on all things abstinence.


Yep |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm going to apply for membership here, knowing in advance that I won't be able to strictly adhere to all of the rules. I think my intentions are aligned with the spirit of WPAC though and hopefully that's good enough. 8-10 watches has been too many for me, I think 3-5 is a better number.
> 
> After selling 20+ watches this past year or so, I'm down to 2 mechanicals and an old G Shock that I keep in my work bag/case. It was my intention to buy a Damasko DA38 over the Holidays but I'm forcing myself to wait and buy it with PayPal funds and monthly savings intstead of doing what I normally do, buy it because I want it.
> 
> ...


Welcome JC, good to have you on board |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

bjjkk said:


> I'm in, I was a member in 2017 and didn't buy any new watches. I did buy a couple straps though.


Well done bjjkk. Good effort to have gone the whole year without any purchases. Intentions for 2018? :think:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Hypothetically, would it be acceptable to indulge in post-Christmas/January sales deals and then join with a view to making just a couple of more significant 1-in-1-out purchases during the remainder of 2018?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


I think that your friend needs to commit to this. Only the crap that hasn't sold all year gets offered up in the sales, so why waste your money? Your friend needs to save his cash and make a plan for buying something decent........


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that your friend needs to commit to this. Only the crap that hasn't sold all year gets offered up in the sales, so why waste your money? Your friend needs to save his cash and make a plan for buying something decent........


IIRC, he has a pretty solid line up in the watchbox already...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

So, wait, I can buy one today, right?

I'm still hemming and hawing over getting my SNZF15 back. And I have $50 Amazon credit.

AND I have stuff to sell this year.

I think I just enabled myself. Dammit! I failed already.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ard said:


> I'll be lurking as I watch this thread progress through 2018 Hornet. In the mean time I may post a thread asking which egregiously expensive watch I should buy so I can leave it in my will. OMG, does tripe fit with that?


Let me see if I got this right Uncle Ard, you want to spend what I spent on 50 look at me watches on one take a big look at me watch? I must say this WIS disease is very kind, all afflicted get to choose their symptoms. Oh, sorry, I did read that it isn't for you, you are going to pass it on so whoever gets it can run to the nearest pawn shop and then go buy what he really wants.

Fortitude my man fortitude, you're the drill master. Btw, don't be a stranger for most of the year like last year, we all need a periodic pep talk to keep us in line.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> IIRC, he has a pretty solid line up in the watchbox already...


Thanks, but there's plenty of room for improvement!

This thread may already have had an impact on me: I e-mailed Ashford this morning to cancel yesterday's impromptu purchase of a Certina DS-1 powermatic 80. It was a terrific deal, but as I looked at my watch-box last night I decided I didn't need another black dial watch, and I don't plan to flip any of the watches it would be competing with for wrist-time. Maybe there's hope for me yet.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> Thanks, but there's plenty of room for improvement!
> 
> This thread may already have had an impact on me: I e-mailed Ashford this morning to cancel yesterday's impromptu purchase of a Certina DS-1 powermatic 80. It was a terrific deal, but as I looked at my watch-box last night I decided I didn't need another black dial watch, and I don't plan to flip any of the watches it would be competing with for wrist-time. Maybe there's hope for me yet.


Probably need a SOTC post so we'll know when to intervene. Mine was easy as I'm down to only 2, yours may take a little longer to upload.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jetcash said:


> So, wait, I can buy one today, right?
> 
> I'm still hemming and hawing over getting my SNZF15 back. And I have $50 Amazon credit.
> 
> ...


You're not meant to be using the remainder of 2017 to plurge on purchases FFS! GET A GRIP ON YOURSELF!!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Let me see if I got this right Uncle Ard, you want to spend what I spent on 50 look at me watches on one take a big look at me watch? I must say this WIS disease is very kind, all afflicted get to choose their symptoms. Oh, sorry, I did read that it isn't for you, you are going to pass it on so whoever gets it can run to the nearest pawn shop and then go buy what he really wants.
> 
> Fortitude my man fortitude, you're the drill master. Btw, don't be a stranger for most of the year like last year, we all need a periodic pep talk to keep us in line.


If he's not walking the walk PW I think we're justified in thread bombing anything he posts.... |>


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll join this year. Though will say from the start I'll not keep to rule 6. Rather, I would frame it like this: 
- sales money can be reappointed to new purchases, but no new money can enter the collection and the number of watches can't exceed current collection size of 12. 
- Everytime a sale happens it will be disclosed in this thread, also recording the resulting watch fund.
- Of course no money can be spent in anticipation of a sale. (This happened last year, resulting in spending that money twice, once in anticipation and once after the actual sale... Not good...)

I do have watches outside my current 12 watch rotation that I plan to sell. The money in those watches won't re-enter the collection. Any attempt of me arguing that should be ridiculed here 

SOTC:








1. Seiko turtle SRP775 (slightly modded)








2. L&H Orthos








3. Helson SD40








4. Union Glasshutte Noramis








5. Seiko SDGM003 (Grand Cocktail time)








6. Mondaine Evo 38








7. MWW Morgan








8. Casio Lineage M500TD








9. Casio G-shock (forgot ref number)








10. Seagull ST-5








11. Vintage Raketa








12. Vintage Slava day-date









A Hamilton jazzmaster open heart will be added in 2018 for sure, as a graduation gift, likely somewhere in June or July. It will be 200€ gifted from my friends, so I will likely need to add some money myself - which I hope can come from the sale of the watch it will replace (which is still undecided).

Furthermore, in the unlikely event there's a multifunction quartz watch released in 2018 that can fullfil my super demanding list of requirements*, I will sell my entire collection except the Union and the G-shock (which have sentimental value). Or in the not very unlikely case I am not strong-willed enough to keep to that promise, this watch will be my exception.

*Requirements: max 40mm diameter; analog or ana-digi; at least 3 alarms or hourly signal; timer/chrono; 2nd time zone; radio or gps controlled; scratch resistant case; sapphire crystal; high quality (like 1-2k quality construction and finish); interesting design.

If I try to pass any watch as an exception, that does not fit the description of above multifunction quartz watch, you reserve the right to ridicule me on nuclear level.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Thanks, but there's plenty of room for improvement!
> 
> This thread may already have had an impact on me: I e-mailed Ashford this morning to cancel yesterday's impromptu purchase of a Certina DS-1 powermatic 80. It was a terrific deal, but as I looked at my watch-box last night I decided I didn't need another black dial watch, and I don't plan to flip any of the watches it would be competing with for wrist-time. Maybe there's hope for me yet.


Good lad :-!.


----------



## roch68 (Mar 17, 2011)

I need to join.... the flipping is bad very bad. watchrecon is the devil. i will post a pic of my collection tomorrow minus the Vostok i bought yesterday which might not get here till 2019 and the tiger i picked up off a member from singapore which the usps feels like hanging on to a bit.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I'll join this year. Though will say from the start I'll not keep to rule 6. Rather, I would frame it like this:
> - sales money can be reappointed to new purchases, but no new money can enter the collection and the number of watches can't exceed current collection size of 12.
> - Everytime a sale happens it will be disclosed in this thread, also recording the resulting watch fund.
> - Of course no money can be spent in anticipation of a sale. (This happened last year, resulting in spending that money twice, once in anticipation and once after the actual sale... Not good...)
> ...


Brilliant Wimads |>. Good set of rules for you to live by, but remember it's gonna be hard keeping track of everyone's specifics, so you need to police yourself to a certain extent .


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

roch68 said:


> I need to join.... the flipping is bad very bad. watchrecon is the devil. i will post a pic of my collection tomorrow minus the Vostok i bought yesterday which might not get here till 2019 and the tiger i picked up off a member from singapore which the usps feels like hanging on to a bit.


Constantly flipping was what set me off. You need help and you've come to the right place.

SOTC photo and your intentions for 2018 required please!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I’m in. This will be fun.

I kinda...sorta...already adopted this mindset in the fall of 2017, after reading through the 2017 WPAC. I was a serial purchaser and flipper. I had become ashamed of myself especially since my diceased grandfather had his WW II US Navy issued Hamilton until his death in 1995. It was the only watch he owned. If it was good enough for him it should be good enough foe me.

I have a Ginault Ocean Rover and a Scurfa Diver One (traded two watches for it because I wanted a very legible quartz watch). That’s it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I'm in. This will be fun.
> 
> I kinda...sorta...already adopted this mindset in the fall of 2017, after reading through the 2017 WPAC. I was a serial purchaser and flipper. I had become ashamed of myself especially since my diceased grandfather had his WW II US Navy issued Hamilton until his death in 1995. It was the only watch he owned. If it was good enough for him it should be good enough foe me.
> 
> ...


Welcome Rosborn :-!.

Your comments about your grandfather and his one watch echo with me. My grandfathers only watch was his retirement watch and my dad also wore it and had no other watch. I only ever had one watch until I found WUS, says everything really......

.....I'd love to get my collection down further, but it's too big an ask at the moment.


----------



## roch68 (Mar 17, 2011)

My name is Adam and i have a watch problem.

my intentions are to just enjoy these more, take cool WRUW pics and work down the collection so it all fits in the box. its going to be a challenge about half were gifts. but i do need to say this is an improvement when i first joined wus i had 3 watches....in a year it was over 90. its time to bring it down a bit more. thank you for your support


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Welcome to the new gentlemen! This has been a great group for me. It'll be cool to get to know all of you more this year, Happy New Year


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

roch68 said:


> View attachment 12768195
> View attachment 12768199
> 
> My name is Adam and i have a watch problem.
> ...


Yes Adam, you do have a problem. I see two boxes, yes? Getting it down to one box or two then?


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

On the chopping block 
Bm7190-05a

Too dressy for me anymore. Not that anyone ever paid attention to my watch in the first place









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> You're not meant to be using the remainder of 2017 to plurge on purchases FFS! GET A GRIP ON YOURSELF!!


.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

I slowed way down in 2017. Bought one watch in January, then nothing until just a week ago in late December. 2017 was a weird one at work, didn't feel right spending money frivolously. However, got a new job that involved a rigorous interviewing and vetting process, and so to celebrate what will hopefully be a very prosperous new gig, I did buy one new watch this past week. However, I sold the one I bought in January, as well as some pieces from a different hobby to mostly fund it. 

Even though I stand to benefit from a significant income bump in 2018, to do so will require a lot of study and likely travel. So I doubt I'll have much time outside of work and family to do a lot with my hobbies. And I'm fine with that. I finally own the few nice pieces that mean a lot to me, and I outgrew the need to buy every new microbrand release a few years ago. 

I'm down to the following:

Seiko SBDX001 MM300
Seiko SBBN025 Darth Tuna
Seiko SKX007
Jean Richard Aquascope
Casio G-Shock GD-100-1B

That's it. And likely to stay that way for the foreseeable future.


----------



## TimeStandsStill (Feb 12, 2012)

As the wise Yoda once said, "Do or Do Not. There is no Try."




Hornet99 said:


> *The 2018 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC)*
> *
> Ground rules:*
> 
> Try and abstain from new purchases until 1/1/19.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TimeStandsStill said:


> As the wise Yoda once said, "Do or Do Not. There is no Try."
> 
> [/LIST]


Yeah, Yoda just doesn't understand the power of the darkside (e.g. affordables......) does he?

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> On the chopping block
> Bm7190-05a
> 
> Too dressy for me anymore. Not that anyone ever paid attention to my watch in the first place
> ...


:-!

......but remember having funds from sales hanging around is dangerous, do something with the cash before you spend it on another watch!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I loved the last thread and I am sure I will love this one too!
I will NOT be participating like I did last year, but I will be a spectator.
Watches that I (might) buy in 2018 include the SARB017, Seiko Turtle, or a Citizen Nighthawk.
These watches have been on my mind for quite a while and there is a good chance I won't buy anything anyway.
Regardless here is a photo heavy look at my current collection!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

scottymac said:


> I slowed way down in 2017. Bought one watch in January, then nothing until just a week ago in late December. 2017 was a weird one at work, didn't feel right spending money frivolously. However, got a new job that involved a rigorous interviewing and vetting process, and so to celebrate what will hopefully be a very prosperous new gig, I did buy one new watch this past week. However, I sold the one I bought in January, as well as some pieces from a different hobby to mostly fund it.
> 
> Even though I stand to benefit from a significant income bump in 2018, to do so will require a lot of study and likely travel. So I doubt I'll have much time outside of work and family to do a lot with my hobbies. And I'm fine with that. I finally own the few nice pieces that mean a lot to me, and I outgrew the need to buy every new microbrand release a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Welcome Scotty! Hope that the new job goes well in 2018 |> and it sounds like it'll keep you busy enough to avoid temptation.

I agree with you on the out growing the need to leap on every new microbrand release that comes along, there is a fever that comes with these isn't there? Big thread, everyone getting hyped about it and it's just another watch. There might be one that is perfect for you but it needs to be looked at somewhat clinically......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

nyamoci said:


> On the chopping block
> Bm7190-05a
> 
> Too dressy for me anymore. Not that anyone ever paid attention to my watch in the first place
> ...


ermm..my advice...leave it. no maintance classic lookalike watch is something that is so under radar that you will not miss it but will not gain anything with selling it. Try to dress it up and down. Put it in perlon and try to wear it with jeans. just my 2c...If there is something else you dont wear try to get rid of it first.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

ConfusedOne said:


> I loved the last thread and I am sure I will love this one too!
> I will NOT be participating like I did last year, but I will be a spectator.
> Watches that I (might) buy in 2018 include the SARB017, Seiko Turtle, or a Citizen Nighthawk.
> These watches have been on my mind for quite a while and there is a good chance I won't buy anything anyway.
> ...


these 3 would be what I would leave and wear until retirement. srsly.


----------



## roch68 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes Adam, you do have a problem. I see two boxes, yes? Getting it down to one box or two then?


one box with two drawers i think that might be my loop hole.


----------



## bgomez (Feb 26, 2008)

I was told there'd be free food in this thread. LOLOL!

Wow. I haven't both a new watch since my daughter was born (4 years ago)  I even let go of my Swiss watches (Rolex and Omega) and stuck to more affordable Gschocks, Other Casios, Victorinox and Seiko. I'll post photos of the collection in 2018  Will continue the abstinence this 2018.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, talk me out of these. They have been tempting me to the extent I was considering getting a virtual credit card, just to back the Kickstarter...

Straton speciale:









Halios seaforth:









For the latter I even registered at Forasec (European dealer).. when the straton released, i suddenly doubted if I should spend 700€ on a 3 hander... But really shouldn't be spending 700 on a watch at all at this moment... But I've wanted a yellow watch in my collection for ages, and this is the first one that ticks all the boxes... Same goes for auto chrono and square watch...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

2017 was the second year being into watches. At a certain point i owned 10 watches and realised that i'd probably be happier with less. (Turned out to be true)

Watches i bought in 2017:

Bulova Super Seville (two tone)
Tudor Prince Oysterdate
Glycine Combat 6 (36mm)

Watches sold:

Bulova Super Seville (two tone)
Bulova Super Seville (silver)
Tissot Classic Dream 
Rodina 
Seiko5 SNK809

SOTC: Tudor Prince Oysterdate, Glycine Combat 6, Tisell Marine Diver, Squale 1545









I'm thinking that in 2018 i'll possibly be getting a Rolex Explorer 114270 and maybe a vintage two tone datejust or two tone Tudor Prince Oysterdate. Am going to save up and see if i can make it work. So aside from that no more purchases and i may even let one or two of my current watches go. :-d


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Ok, talk me out of these. They have been tempting me to the extent I was considering getting a virtual credit card, just to back the Kickstarter...
> 
> Straton speciale:
> 
> ...


how big is the Straton? oh i see. 42 mm...with 7750 inside...

you will end up with a block of unwearable steel on hand. so. 42 mm and 15-17 mm thick. and it looks like someone took classic racing chrono, . resized it few times to get the low resolition of picture, converted it into pixels and then sent it directly to CNC.

If you are a fan of Lego cubes , ok...

Halios?

try to tape a orange on your wrist and see if it fits. Unless you have serious liver failure and your skin and eyes have turned yellow, there is no goddam colour that fits orange in this world.


----------



## roch68 (Mar 17, 2011)

I told my wife about this thread and she said. "ummmmm I am glad their are others that uhhh share your problem." haha nice


----------



## roch68 (Mar 17, 2011)

Wimads said:


> Ok, talk me out of these. They have been tempting me to the extent I was considering getting a virtual credit card, just to back the Kickstarter...
> 
> Straton speciale:
> 
> ...


Don't do it....that being said the yellow/orange dial does look amazing


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

roch68 said:


> Don't do it....that being said the yellow/orange dial does look amazing


Lol, that's supposed to keep me from buying?  
I swear though, the price might be sufficient to keep me from it... If that halios were 400€ with an NH35 movement, I would have fallen off the wagon first thing 2018 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

roch68 said:


> I told my wife about this thread and she said. "ummmmm I am glad their are others that uhhh share your problem." haha nice


Lol ya... My girlfriend thought this was the funniest thing (this entire forum actually seems hillarious to her). She's somehow glad that not only women are like that (with shoes and bags etc.), so not exactly helping 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> ermm..my advice...leave it. no maintance classic lookalike watch is something that is so under radar that you will not miss it but will not gain anything with selling it. Try to dress it up and down. Put it in perlon and try to wear it with jeans. just my 2c...If there is something else you dont wear try to get rid of it first.


My only other drawer queen is my beater digital Casio. But that stays for when stupid comes around

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, talk me out of these. They have been tempting me to the extent I was considering getting a virtual credit card, just to back the Kickstarter...


I can empathize, and they're gorgeous watches. However, going to such an extreme (getting a virtual credit credit card) is a bit much as you know. Also, you said yourself that spending $700 right now isn't practical.

The cool thing is that we live in the age of Halios and exceptional microbrands. So these kinds of offerings will always be around (sure, not the Seaforth, nor the Speciale). But there will be others, and you won't have risk dodgy financial methods to acquire the piece(s) in the future.

Sometimes man we just have to make sacrifices. But they pay off: You'll get to save and have the money to acquire the next gem that comes along, without utilizing virtual credit, or spending money when you really shouldn't be spending.

I'm just trying to reach out as a fellow peer and friend


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

bgomez said:


> I was told there'd be free food in this thread. LOLOL!
> 
> Wow. I haven't both a new watch since my daughter was born (4 years ago)  I even let go of my Swiss watches (Rolex and Omega) and stuck to more affordable Gschocks, Other Casios, Victorinox and Seiko. I'll post photos of the collection in 2018  Will continue the abstinence this 2018.


 Buffet is at the end of 2018 b-).

Welcome to WPAC bgomez |>.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Didn't post a proper SOTC, so here it as of today......

Darth is protecting the steinharts slot.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, talk me out of these. They have been tempting me to the extent I was considering getting a virtual credit card, just to back the Kickstarter...
> 
> Straton speciale:
> 
> ...


Stratton looks busy and too chunky, can't stand the deep dish of the thing; ugly.....

Seaforth is nice, but I don't understand the hype, it's not that stunning is it? And yellow? No no no it looks like custard.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Alex_B. said:


> 2017 was the second year being into watches. At a certain point i owned 10 watches and realised that i'd probably be happier with less. (Turned out to be true)
> 
> Watches i bought in 2017:
> 
> ...


Nice collection and welcome to WPAC :-!.

......funny isn't it how few watches can actually be more enjoyable than more ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

roch68 said:


> I told my wife about this thread and she said. "ummmmm I am glad their are others that uhhh share your problem." haha nice


We're trying to mitigate the problem, she needs to worry about all the others on here! :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

roch68 said:


> Don't do it....that being said the yellow/orange dial does look amazing


About as amazing as vomit.......


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Nice collection and welcome to WPAC :-!.
> 
> ......funny isn't it how few watches can actually be more enjoyable than more ;-)


Thanks! Agreed, too much choice was even giving me a bit of stress and i couldn't really enjoy what i had. I have even contemplated to get an Explorer, let everything else go and become a one watch guy... it'll be an intetesting year for sure haha


----------



## roch68 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> About as amazing as vomit.......


hahaha well then you can puke me a dial any day ;-)


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> ......funny isn't it how few watches can actually be more enjoyable than more ;-)


I'll be touching on this sentiment exactly when I'm able to make my complete and proper post in application to participate in this thread...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Ok, talk me out of these. They have been tempting me to the extent I was considering getting a virtual credit card, just to back the Kickstarter...
> 
> Straton speciale:
> 
> ...


This is one of those watches that's a work of art. You look at it from a distance taking it all in without trying to delve into the details, you'll either like or not. Frame it, put it up on the wall, put it on your wrist and every time you look at it exclaim "Hey, I got watch-art on my wrist". Should you try to focus in on details, you's see a gear sticking out to the side, so many geometric forms, lines, dials, markers, hands, chapter ring, double chapter ring, triple chapter ring, quadruple &#8230;...... what the hell is this for, where's that 99 page manual? Your head will spin so fast that not even that 1950's TV console case will keep you in tune.

The orange yellow one, well, I like bright colors, I'm wearing my bright orange dial Seiko today, makes is easier to see when the seeing gets tough - but, is this worth the one exception for the year? Is it worth falling off the wagon this early only to be left spinning round and round the rest of the year? You do have one out, there's a few hours left........... run, unless you are also in the 2017 club, then you're just shxt out of luck.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

I am hereby joining the WPAC for 2018. 

In 2017 I sold around a dozen watches. These all fell in the $400-1200 range. Hamiltons, Seiko, micros. As many have posted, I had fallen into a cycle of buying the next great thing, or I need one with this detail or that detail. This led to older watches in the collection no longer fitting in the rotation any more, which contributed to the cycle of selling, usually at a loss. I was so burnt out, and done, like a hamster on a wheel, never getting anywhere. When the great sell off of 2017 was over I was left with one watch. 

I do have a G shock that’s about eight years old. I don’t consider it part of my watch collection. The fact that it tells accurate, atomic time, is completely irrelevant. I only use it for its stopwatch and timer functions for running and intervals. 

The only watch that survived the sell off was my Seiko SKX007. I consider this to be my G shock of automatic watches. I use it as my “beater.” It gets worn approximately once every couple of weeks for occasions when I’m doing some kind of manual labor that could reasonably be expected to result in damage to the watch. 

With the proceeds from the great sell off, I opted to go in the direction of a much smaller, much more “permanent” collection. This would be focused on my favorite watch type as I’ve learned, the GADA. My two favorite GADA style watches, prior to ever owning them, were the Omega Aqua Terra and the Rolex Oyster Perpetual. I bought them both, 41mm and 39mm, respectively. 

This is my current 3 watch collection (G shock not included). 

SKX007 - hard use watch
AT 8900 - I’ve got an OEM rubber strap on deployant coming for this watch, which will lean it more to the sporty casual side of GADA. It gets worn with shorts and t shirt, jeans and t shirt, up to business casual optionally. 
OP 39 - this gets worn with jeans and button up shirts, business casual optionally, and all suits (which I have to wear between one and two dozen times a year). 

This collection covers all possible needs for me and I love the simple nature of the small collection. I love no longer chasing the next great random thing. This is the first time in a while that I’ve had absolutely no “next watch.” I intend to buy no watch in 2018. We’ll see... ;-)


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Anyone wanna talk me out of getting this in 2018?
Out of the watches I have been wanting to own this one has always been in my mind.








(Not my pic)


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

ConfusedOne said:


> Anyone wanna talk me out of getting this in 2018?
> Out of the watches I have been wanting to own this one has always been in my mind.


This is a hideous watch and I wouldn't be caught dead wearing it. The date throws off the symmetry. I can't stand the 12-2-4-6-8-10 arabics. The green dial is meh. And UGH!, that hour hand. I'd wear that around my neck should there ever be a vampire uprising to ward them off!

Did that help? ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The mystery watch is one that i'm not ready to reveal yet. The 62MWW has already been slated as a gift so its a placeholder more than an actual watch i count as my own. The scurfa is listed for trade right now....so thats on its way out.

Goals:

1. Reduce # of watches

2. Maintain diversity

3. Increase quality

Target watch #1.....new Grand Seiko quartz GMT but decision will wait till I handle it at an AD....Tuna and something else will leave if this comes in

Target watch#2........Oris 65 silver dial...i know what I'm getting here just need to make sure it fits my goals above

Hail Mary option #1 : Seiko 6159 Reissue but that will result in a huge disruption of the overall collection......not likely because of size

Hail Mary option #2: 2017 Omega Railmaster non LE version in preowned condition....again huge disruption of the collection required which will probably keep it from being a reality









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Drucifer said:


> This is a hideous watch and I wouldn't be caught dead wearing it. The date throws off the symmetry. I can't stand the 12-2-4-6-8-10 arabics. The green dial is meh. And UGH!, that hour hand. I'd wear that around my neck should there ever be a vampire uprising to ward them off!
> 
> Did that help? ;-)


A little...but that green sunburst...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Drucifer said:


> I am hereby joining the WPAC for 2018.
> 
> In 2017 I sold around a dozen watches. These all fell in the $400-1200 range. Hamiltons, Seiko, micros. As many have posted, I had fallen into a cycle of buying the next great thing, or I need one with this detail or that detail. This led to older watches in the collection no longer fitting in the rotation any more, which contributed to the cycle of selling, usually at a loss. I was so burnt out, and done, like a hamster on a wheel, never getting anywhere. When the great sell off of 2017 was over I was left with one watch.
> 
> ...


I cant believe I'm sayingn this but i love that Rolex

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I cant believe I'm sayingn this but i love that Rolex
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Let me tell you, I've never been a big Rolex guy. I'm not into divers or complications or cyclopses or numbers on bezels or mercedes hands or lightning bolt hands or precious metals or polished center links...on and on and on. But damn, that OP39 checks all the boxes for me. Thank you for the compliment. It's my favorite watch.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

ConfusedOne said:


> Anyone wanna talk me out of getting this in 2018?
> Out of the watches I have been wanting to own this one has always been in my mind.
> 
> View attachment 12770053
> ...


Nope, but I've been on the fence about this particular piece for about 4 years. I need to find a manageable collection size before I even attempt to click buy lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## roch68 (Mar 17, 2011)

just sold my filson.....


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

nyamoci said:


> Nope, but I've been on the fence about this particular piece for about 4 years. I need to find a manageable collection size before I even attempt to click buy lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Well get off the fence and forget about this abomination!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> The mystery watch is one that i'm not ready to reveal yet. The 62MWW has already been slated as a gift so its a placeholder more than an actual watch i count as my own. The scurfa is listed for trade right now....so thats on its way out.
> 
> Goals:
> 
> ...


VWG, that a da*n fine collection you have there. But if they were mine, I could sell everything except for that top row and be satisfied for years. The others are nice but the 3 at the top would be enough for me, congrats.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Drucifer said:


> Well get off the fence and forget about this abomination!


Forget about what? But it's so shinny lol









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

@jcombs1

That thought has occurred to me on more than one occasion in 2017. I've been wearing one of the bottom 6 for a week now and I'm tired of it .....i have been wanting to put one of the big 3 back on wrist. Have to wait till i get home. 


Ultimately i will end up close to what you were just suggesting, i just need to come to grips with it mentally. Not there yet.

Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> @jcombs1
> 
> That thought has occurred to me on more than one occasion in 2017. I've been wearing one of the bottom 6 for a week now and I'm tired of it .....i have been wanting to put one of the big 3 back on wrist. Have to wait till i get home.
> 
> ...


Take your time getting there mentally. Make sure you're ready. But let me tell you, when you do, you will love it. It's liberating.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

TJ Boogie said:


> 2017 was a great year horologically, thanks to Hornet and the entire crew. I started the year with 12+ watches, and consolidated to 4. I don't have any purchase plans for this new year. I'll just be saving $ and enjoying the watches I have.


Man, this is a GREAT small collection!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> @jcombs1
> 
> That thought has occurred to me on more than one occasion in 2017. I've been wearing one of the bottom 6 for a week now and I'm tired of it .....i have been wanting to put one of the big 3 back on wrist. Have to wait till i get home.
> 
> ...


We'll know more when the mystery watch is revealed, I guess. Maybe a beater/tool watch is in the mix? I've heard good things about the Monta, but like the Railmaster, not sure it can be classified as a beater or a tool watch.

What do you wear when things get rough?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> We'll know more when the mystery watch is revealed, I guess. Maybe a beater/tool watch is in the mix? I've heard good things about the Monta, but like the Railmaster, not sure it can be classified as a beater or a tool watch.
> 
> What do you wear when things get rough?


Right now....tuna or scurfa or delfin

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Ok, talk me out of these. They have been tempting me to the extent I was considering getting a virtual credit card, just to back the Kickstarter...
> 
> Straton speciale:
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll help. That thing on top makes me do that Ace Ventura/Jim Carey gag. Like, there's a little in my mouth right now. And the bottom one would look good on Ronald McDonald.

(This is all in good spirits of course. Just trying to help! ;-))


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Drucifer said:


> Man, this is a GREAT small collection!


Thanks good sir! Likewise


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Probably need a SOTC post so we'll know when to intervene. Mine was easy as I'm down to only 2, yours may take a little longer to upload.


Ok, I'll bite.

SOTC:
1. Hamilton Jazzmaster;
2. Glycine Combat 6 (36mm);
3. Oris Rectangular;
4. Christopher Ward C3 Chronograph (mk II);
5. Christopher Ward C5 Malvern (mkII);
6. Bulova Accutron II;
7. Chinese forum project watch (2014?);
8. Ball Night Breaker
9. Orient Star Classic;
10. Rodina small seconds;
11. Obris Morgan Explorer (v.1);
12. Vostok Amphibia;
13. Orient Mako;
14. Nth Nacken;
15. Aevig Valkyr;
16. Seiko SNK807;
17. Dan Henry 1970 (40mm);
18. Helgray Silverstone;
19. Hamilton Khaki (38mm);
20. Damasko DA38.

My rules/goals for 2018:
1. Number of watches must not increase;
2. A new watch can come in before the watch it is replacing is flipped - I will post here to help keep me honest;
3. No more than 3 purchases in 2018;
4. Any purchases must be from an established brand, represent a significant increase in quality over the outgoing watch, have a definite role in the collection (vs. competing with another watch), and be intended to be permanent acquisitions;
5. Potential acquisitions: Christopher Ward Malvern Square (blue) if available in the January sale, Stowa Back to Bauhaus (white)/Nomos Club, Damasko DA35/DS30;
6. Potential departures: Chinese Forum Project watch, Rodina, Nth Nacken

Let's see how this goes!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mistaken post


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

TJ Boogie said:


> Thanks good sir! Likewise


Well, I wasn't looking for a return compliment, of course, though I'll take it! Your collection definitely has all the signs of having been very deliberately selected for your needs. To cover all your bases, so to speak. (Cover just about anyone's bases, really.) That was my goal when I finally pared mine down.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TJ Boogie said:


> 2017 was a great year horologically, thanks to Hornet and the entire crew. I started the year with 12+ watches, and consolidated to 4. I don't have any purchase plans for this new year. I'll just be saving $ and enjoying the watches I have.
> View attachment 12763881


Well done bro. What a great 2017!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok, so I have an admission. After posting my story and my pledge to buy no watches in 2018, and after ridiculing watches others have posted that they want in the spirit of the thread, I will now post my weakness. I must be honest with the WPAC. This is not a "next watch" because I don't actually have one selected. And I already know I don't need it. 

I don't like divers, I burnt myself out (big time) on field watches, I don't like chronos, etc. But, I have some intrigue with dress watches. I don't really need one. I haven't worn a tux more than twice in the past 15 years and both times they were rented tuxes for weddings in which I was a groomsman. And no one is really looking at some rented-tux, groomsman's watch; they damn well better be looking at the bride! I can't imagine when I will wear a tux again, and if I do, it will be under similar circumstances. So, I really have no need for a formal dress watch. I would wear my OP in those circumstances, fashion faux pas be damned. And, I believe my OP works perfectly with my suits for business professional purposes. 

But, I still have this draw towards dress watches. Something like the IWC Portofino (the white/silver dial, silver indices), or the Montblanc Heritage silver dial, both on black alligator straps; anything similar to these gets my attention.

This is the temptation that I hope to avoid, with your assistance, in 2018.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

That Oris Rectangular looks great.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Joined WPAC in 2017, but bought 7 watches in this year, one of them today, so even on the last day of this year i broke.
Must try harder in 2018.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm in.

Here's my SoTC. I added the Victorinox Maverick GS since then, but that's it.

I've got three watches for sale now: the vintage Omega, the GD-350 G-Shock and the thin Seiko dress watch.

This year, I'm thinking about maybe an Oris pointer date or Omega SMP, but probably not.I'm in a pending divorce, and that will probably take up all my fundage.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Anyone wanna talk me out of getting this in 2018?
> Out of the watches I have been wanting to own this one has always been in my mind.
> 
> View attachment 12770053
> ...


Who ever thought that green and gold would be a good combination?! Its a hideous watch.......


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have an old TImex dive style watch (but only 30 meters wr)with a ss case and a separate button for Indiglo. I'm going to see if I can stick a 1620 batery in that and get it going. I don't plan on any new watches though.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> That Oris Rectangular looks great.


I'm really enjoying it so far - thanks for the tip-off on the deal for it (is it poor form to call you out as an enabler in the WPAC thread?). The downside is, now that I've dipped my toe into the Oris brand, it's more difficult than before to resist other models - especially as there seem to be a few of their dressier models available at good prices at the moment). Is there any way I can justify adding a white dial Oris Rectangular to my collection?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> I'm really enjoying it so far - thanks for the tip-off on the deal for it (is it poor form to call you out as an enabler in the WPAC thread?). The downside is, now that I've dipped my toe into the Oris brand, it's more difficult than before to resist other models - especially as there seem to be a few of their dressier models available at good prices at the moment). Is there any way I can justify adding a white dial Oris Rectangular to my collection?


No, not poor form. We've all enabled others to some extent. If I had any need at all for a dress watch I might buy this white-dialed version. 
You can justify adding it by selling what it would replace. Upgrades are encouraged, at least by me, I've been doing it for almost a year.
So if this come in, what goes?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I almost bought this today, if it kinda/sorta filled a need I would have. Fortunately, I've talked myself off the ledge for now. 38mm, blue hands, lovely white dial. Under $500 too.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I almost bought this today, if it kinda/sorta filled a need I would have. Fortunately, I've talked myself off the ledge for now. 38mm, blue hands, lovely white dial. Under $500 too.
> 
> View attachment 12770617


Should be asking yourself what exactly is that "need" you have and why that is......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I'm really enjoying it so far - thanks for the tip-off on the deal for it (is it poor form to call you out as an enabler in the WPAC thread?). The downside is, now that I've dipped my toe into the Oris brand, it's more difficult than before to resist other models - especially as there seem to be a few of their dressier models available at good prices at the moment). Is there any way I can justify adding a white dial Oris Rectangular to my collection?


Perfectly acceptable to point a finger of blame at any one enabling within WPAC..... b-)

And come on we're hardly into the new year and your asking a question like this "_Is there any way I can justify adding a white dial Oris Rectangular to my collection?_" FFS o|. Do you really, really need it? Of course not.......

.....get a grip!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Perfectly acceptable to point a finger of blame at any one enabling within WPAC..... b-)
> 
> And come on we're hardly into the new year and your asking a question like this "_Is there any way I can justify adding a white dial Oris Rectangular to my collection?_" FFS o|. Do you really, really need it? Of course not.......
> 
> .....get a grip!


I've got 4 hours to go.....just finished watching London's New Year and wow what a fireworks show!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> No, not poor form. We've all enabled others to some extent. If I had any need at all for a dress watch I might buy this white-dialed version.
> *You can justify adding it by selling what it would replace*. Upgrades are encouraged, at least by me, I've been doing it for almost a year.
> So if this come in, what goes?


Upgrades are encouraged?! Justify it by selling what it would replace?! No and no.....

Upgrades is just another way of saying I've bought a new watch and now I need to find a way of justifying it, I know I'll say it's better, cause it'll tell the time with at least a 0.0000000145% improvement in accuracy won't it? No. It. Won't.

Selling on the one in one out rule is supposed to be a punishment if you've strayed.

Btw I've been drinking heavily since God knows when and I may be some what inebriated.... |>


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I like where you are going here but I don't know if I can play. I have a problem and I can't quit. SOTC? well it is about 60 watches. I have: on preorder and I'm always selling a watch or 3. I will probably need more help then most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Anyone wanna talk me out of getting this in 2018?
> Out of the watches I have been wanting to own this one has always been in my mind.
> 
> View attachment 12770053
> ...


Seriously, this must be the most over hyped watch on this forum... Are you sure you like the watch yourself? Or do you just like it because everyone else here says its awesome? If you ask me, I really don't get what the fuzz is all about...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Should be asking yourself what exactly is that "need" you have and why that is......


I did say almost. But I'm like @Drucifer, in that I have a problem with sporty/casual/dressy? watches like this. Absolutely no need for them but I'm drawn like a junkie to a needle.

Crisis averted, carry on with your NYE celebrations...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Seriously, this must be the most over hyped watch on this forum... Are you sure you like the watch yourself? Or do you just like it because everyone else here says its awesome? If you ask me, I really don't get what the fuzz is all about...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Anytime the Alpinist is brought up I'm going to post this, my own personal rule. Mainly because it comes to mind every time I see this watch.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm joining as I want to avoid becoming a watch collector. I want to be able to rotate through wearing what I have more than a handful of times per year. Have a few more than I want currently plus two more on the way! Best bet is to not buy anymore and start weeding out what I have currently. Nothing in particular I'm looking to acquire, I generally just stumble upon something I think I'd like then put my brain to work on an excuse to justify the purchase. Ultimately I'd like to cut back to 4 to 6 watches total, not necessarily being ones I currently have. Current stable residents (plus incoming) and thoughts:








Fortis B-42 Cosmonauts Chronograph 638.10.11M (keeping)








Fortis B-42 Chronograph 635.10.12M (keeping)








Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Day Date Auto H64615135 (keeping)








Victorinox Airboss 241508 (keeping)








Certina DS Action Diver Automatic Blue Dial C013.407.11.041.00 (could part ways)








Torgoen T10 (keeping)
Seiko SNK805K2 (could part ways, kind of old so probably no value)
Swiss Legend Oceanaire Chronograph SL-13857SM-11-OA (could part ways)
Victorinox Maverick GS Silver Chronograph 241434 (keeping)
Alpina Startimer Chronograph AL-372B4S6B (keeping)
Seiko SNN233 (could part ways)








Seiko SNE331 (could part ways)
Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E (could part ways)








Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer (incoming, fate TBD)








Certina DS 2 C024.447.17.051.02 (incoming, fate TBD)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Ultimately I'd like to cut back to 4 to 6 watches total, not necessarily being ones I currently have.


Interesting. Why would you dump everything and start over?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Interesting. Why would you dump everything and start over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


LOL, won't be the first time either. I have the 8 slot box, 2 slot box and 5 winders. Once there isn't somewhere for every watch to live I start shedding some and after awhile look at the empty spaces that need filling. It's a vicious cycle but hopefully someday I can keep the herd thinned out with a few solid pieces. Maybe once I get rid of a few I should downsize the 8 slot box and ditch a winder or two.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I like where you are going here but I don't know if I can play. I have a problem and I can't quit. SOTC? well it is about 60 watches. I have: on preorder and I'm always selling a watch or 3. I will probably need more help then most.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As they say the first step to a cure is admitting you have a problem. I'd start with the fact that you've got 60 watches, seriously do you actually wear them all? Imagine what you could potentially do with the liberated funds.......


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Brother ...

Do you still have my email from last year ? Yes... Then apply it ! No? Ok, let's do this:

Apply the 90/90 Rule: simple and relies on a two-part process. When implementing the 90/90 rule, assess each piece based on two simple questions: Have I wore it within the last 90 days, and will I wear it in the next 90 days? If not, it's time to say goodbye.

Ultimately, there's no shortage of ways to declutter and simplify your life. The important thing is to be willing to let go of the items that no longer serve you and make way for new experiences.

Randy... Are you with me ?

Who's with me ?

Cherrios.

G.


rbesass said:


> I like where you are going here but I don't know if I can play. I have a problem and I can't quit. SOTC? well it is about 60 watches. I have: on preorder and I'm always selling a watch or 3. I will probably need more help then most.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Interesting. Why would you dump everything and start over?





impetusera said:


> LOL, won't be the first time either. I have the 8 slot box, 2 slot box and 5 winders. Once there isn't somewhere for every watch to live I start shedding some and after awhile look at the empty spaces that need filling. It's a vicious cycle but hopefully someday I can keep the herd thinned out with a few solid pieces. Maybe once I get rid of a few I should downsize the 8 slot box and ditch a winder or two.


Welcome to WPAC impetusera!

I'd echo VWG (wise man that he is......) and question why you'd dump everything and start all over :think:. I mean you've already got a fair number of watches and a spread of different styles that gives you flexibility, so if you'd start all over again it must mean you chose badly with these in the first place or that you just get bored easily. And unless you are like RustyBin5 and are a canny buyer aren't you going to be losing out on the resale of all of them?

If it was me I'd not do anything in a hurry, certainly no more purchases! But take your time with each watch you have and see whether it is one you want to keep; wear each one solidly for a week to do this. Again if it was me, I'd keep the 8 slot box and ditch all the winders (never seen the need to have these really) and work out which 8 watches would nicely fill the box......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Brother ...
> 
> Do you still have my email from last year ? Yes... Then apply it ! No? Ok, let's do this:
> 
> ...


Like it! Applying that to the 60 watches (notice he said "about 60", which probably means it's more, much more......) should keep him busy for a while.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just subscribed and not joining, lol. :-d

Happy New Year guys (and gals, if any).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just subscribed and not joining, lol. :-d
> 
> Happy New Year guys (and gals, if any).


Happy new year to you SWM!

......glad to have you throwing popcorn from the balcony!


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

After watching for most of 2017 I am in for 2018.















My SOTC:
1. Bulova Murren
2. Oris 65
3. NTH Nacken
4. Casio W800H
5. SARB 017
6. Mondaine Evo
7. Tisell Vintage Sub
8. Casio Oceanus
9. MWW Blobfish
10. Seagull 1963
11. Scurfa MS.17
12. Tisell Pilot

I am very happy with my collection thus far. Ideally I think I would like to have 10 watches, but everytime I look I cannot think of two I would like to cut. For 2018 my plan is no new watch purchases (but I have been considering maybe upgrading the Tisell pilot to an Archimede). I look forward to a year of saving money and enjoying what I have.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

.

I see lot od decisions to be made in 2018.

Stay strong bros.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Durkano said:


> After watching for most of 2017 I am in for 2018.
> 
> View attachment 12771119
> View attachment 12771121
> ...


Welcome to WPAC!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> .
> 
> I see lot od decisions to be made in 2018.
> 
> Stay strong bros.


I think that with the varying adherence to the rules we're going to have to keep an eye on any unintentional enabling.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ok 2017 WPAC kind of helped me at least slow down and focus on certain areas more. SOTC pic is below with listing of watches beneath it. Having owned lots of steinharts then sold most I found myself drawn back to them with a vengeance with the result being a rather nice collection of mostly rarer / older ones. My core slightly higher value watches of 8 have remained pretty much constant last year.








1. Steinhart racetrack Ltd edition
2. Ginault ocean rover
3. Omega speedmaster moonphase 
4. Steinhart OVM 39mm gnomon edition
5. Longines 302
6. Tudor Pelagos old version 
7. Steinhart El Capitan 
8. Steinhart ocean gmt pan-am ltd edition
9. Tudor black bay red old version
10. Steinhart ocean hulk
11. Steinhart Black Sea gmt ltd edition
12. Breitling superocean heritage blue
13. Debaufre 39mm Pepsi gmt
14. Steinhart gmt-2 snowflake gnomon ltd
15. Tag Heuer grand carrera
16. Steinhart titanium prem 500 GMT
17. Steinhart gunter ocean vintage GMT ltd 
18. Tudor heritage chrono blue
19. Steinhart ocean one vintage red 1st edit
20. Steinhart 42mm Pepsi gmt old version
21. Omega seamaster professional ceramic
22. Steinhart ocean 1 green old version
23. Steinhart 39mm coke gmt old version 
24. Tudor black bay 41

There's also these but these are all up for sale at moment.









Plans for 2018 is to just enjoy what I have. I rotate all the time so they do all get worn. One purchase is possible (and the goal) for the year. Not sure what yet but intention is to invest my time on researching what to get. Zero rush and nothing on the radar.

Best
Rusty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Now SOTC with pics (also edited entry post with pics):








1. Seiko turtle SRP775 (slightly modded)








2. L&H Orthos








3. Helson SD40








4. Union Glasshutte Noramis








5. Seiko SDGM003 (Grand Cocktail time)








6. Mondaine Evo 38








7. MWW Morgan








8. Casio Lineage M500TD








9. Casio G-shock (forgot ref number)








10. Seagull ST-5








11. Vintage Raketa








12. Vintage Slava day-date









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay guys, count me in.

I love variety and I love wearing many different watches, but my collection is too big already and I'm too lazy to sell those pieces I never wear, so they just rest in some drawer, which is a pity. Buying fewer watches is the key, and buying none at all (or with only one exception, more on that later) for a complete year would be even better. I'm very curious to find out how this works for me. In 2017, I managed to restrain myself to buying only 3 pieces (SevenFriday V2-01, Genesis Aura, Porsche Design Chrono) and I sold 2 (Fiyta Classic, VE Kosmodrom LE #001). There is hope that I'll end the year 2018 with fewer watches than I have right now.

Since I keep a precise statistic about my wearing habits, I know exactly which watches I wore for how much time and how often in 2017. Here is my SOTC with pictures. Bear with me, it'll be a few.. ;-) A few of them are not f71-compatible, I hope you don't mind.

*SOTC January 1st, 2018*

*Top 10 watches of 2017, in order of wrist time*



































































1 Panerai Luminor Marina - 78.9 days, worn 114 times	
2 Girard-Perregaux Sea Hawk - 38.8 days, worn 72 times	
3 Prometheus Poseidon - 28.9 days, worn 41 times	
4 Steinhart Ocean Titanium - 28.7 days, worn 43 times	
5 Maranez Layan - 27.1 days, worn 44 times	
6 Jazzmaster Auto Chrono (SS) - 21.2 days, worn 29 times	
7 Laco Limited Edition 200 - 20 days, worn 34 times	
8 Locman Stealth Total Blue - 17.6 days, worn 31 times	
9 Genesis Aura - 12.5 days, worn 20 times	
10 SevenFriday V2/01 - 11.1 days, worn 32 times

*Places 11 - 20, in order of wrist time*



































































11 Porsche Design Dashboard - 10.9 days, worn 18 times	
12 Limes Endurance 1tausend - 10.2 days, worn 16 times	
13 Jazzmaster Auto Chrono (RG) - 9.5 days, worn 13 times	
14 Genesis Seminar Watch - 8.6 days, worn 13 times	
15 Nivrel Sarrebourg - 7.6 days, worn 10 times	
16 Obris Morgan Explorer - 5.8 days, worn 10 times	
17 Armand Nicolet J09 - 5.6 days, worn 9 times	
18 Poljot Traveller 24 - 5.4 days, worn 9 times	
19 Prometheus Signatura - 5 days, worn 7 times	
20 Geckota K3 - 5 days, worn 8 times

*Finally, the remaining 21 - 31*










































































21 Junkers Iron Annie Ju 52 - 4.6 days, worn 6 times	
22 VE GAZ-14 - 1.3 days, worn 3 times	
23 Stührling Columbiad - 0.7 days, worn 2 times	
24 Vostok Komandirskie - 0.2 days, worn 1 time

In the last section you see more pictures than watches listed, so, yep, there are some watches in my collection that did not get any wrist time at all in 2017. Four of them (five if you include the stripped Komandirskie I wore only once) are mods I made just for the fun of it and I intend to keep three (four) of them. But the Dugena Sea Tech and the Liv Morris should find their way to ebay soon. The Amphibia Orange Scuba Dude and the Gardé Titanium will probably be part of an f71 giveaway at some point. That's my SOTC at this point, not including pocket watches and some even older bits and pieces that I haven't considered part of the rotation for years.

As for the exception, there is one watch I've had an eye on for months now and I could imagine buying it at some point in 2018. But I want to make sure it will be the one watch of 2018 before I click the button. The watch in question is the Alexander Shorokhoff Modell 63. I deeply admire Alexander Shorokhov's brand and bold designs, I love the blue dial with the big extraordinary numerals, etc. It is perfectly clear that this purchase would be much more expensive than anything I intend to sell this year. But money isn't why I'm doing this. Buying a Shorokhoff is not only getting some object I desire, I would also contribute to an arts / design project I love and would like to support, which was also the reason why I bought Christine Genesis' Aura this year.









So here we go, have a great year 2018 everybody! :-!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC impetusera!
> 
> I'd echo VWG (wise man that he is......) and question why you'd dump everything and start all over :think:. I mean you've already got a fair number of watches and a spread of different styles that gives you flexibility, so if you'd start all over again it must mean you chose badly with these in the first place or that you just get bored easily. And unless you are like RustyBin5 and are a canny buyer aren't you going to be losing out on the resale of all of them?
> 
> If it was me I'd not do anything in a hurry, certainly no more purchases! But take your time with each watch you have and see whether it is one you want to keep; wear each one solidly for a week to do this. Again if it was me, I'd keep the 8 slot box and ditch all the winders (never seen the need to have these really) and work out which 8 watches would nicely fill the box......


I do get bored easily with some at times. In some cases I enjoy the hunt and purchase more than the watch. All purchased at reasonable discounted prices so I think I could turn without massive loss. Probably unlikely to turn a profit off any but generally when I sell I end up +/- a fistful of dollars from what I paid. There's been a few outliers that fetch a decent profit and then some that are a disappointing massive loss. So while I'd like to see some go I'm not in a rush to sell them as I prefer to get as much back as possible on resale.

For winders I would like to at least cut back to having only two. I waffle on my thoughts of whether in the long run it's worse to run the movement constantly or be constantly messing with the crown to get it running and set the time and date. The more watches I have at any given time the worse I feel about the winders because a watch is spending more time in it than on the wrist. I run all winders on batteries and have an enormous supply of C and D cells and basically nothing else to use those sized batteries. That's been an excuse for me to ignore giving any thought to the winders.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

impetusera said:


> I have the 8 slot box, 2 slot box and 5 winders.


Er, didn't you say you don't want to become a watch collector? ;-) So you have 10 slots and 5 winders, but you don't consider yourself a collector yet?

I fully agree with hornet. You have a great collection of beautiful watches already. There is a lot to admire about what you already have.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

impetusera said:


> For winders I would like to at least cut back to having only two. I waffle on my thoughts of whether in the long run it's worse to run the movement constantly or be constantly messing with the crown to get it running and set the time and date. The more watches I have at any given time the worse I feel about the winders because a watch is spending more time in it than on the wrist. I run all winders on batteries and have an enormous supply of C and D cells and basically nothing else to use those sized batteries. That's been an excuse for me to ignore giving any thought to the winders.


Keeping the watches on winders produces more wear than it does any good to the watch. If that's your concern, just let them run out of power when you don't use them. Winders are for people who are too lazy to set their mechanical watches when they pick a different one for the day. Understandable if it's an automatic with moon phase complication, full calendar, etc., but otherwise..? For me personally, winding and setting the watch for the day is a pleasant part of the morning routine. If I'm too lazy, I simply strap on the one from the previous day, which is still set and running.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

ffritz said:


> Keeping the watches on winders produces more wear than it does any good to the watch. If that's your concern, just let them run out of power when you don't use them. Winders are for people who are too lazy to set their mechanical watches when they pick a different one for the day. Understandable if it's an automatic with moon phase complication, full calendar, etc., but otherwise..? For me personally, winding and setting the watch for the day is a pleasant part of the morning routine. If I'm too lazy, I simply strap on the one from the previous day, which is still set and running.


I am lazy about setting a watch for the day. Especially with the ETA 2824 based ones I worry about any frequent winding with the crown as that is a known weak point for them. True a winder makes most sense for odd complications and to some degree screw down crowns with risk of damaging threads and there is more movement wear due to the movement always running. I think whether to use a winder or not for me would depend on how many days it gets worn and then how many days it isn't worn. The more watches I have to rotate the longer one would sit in the winder and therefore the running wear con outweighs the crown use/winding wear.

Maybe I'll start keeping a log of what gets worn each day and then I can have some evidence of how often each piece gets worn and duration of consecutive days vs unworn. That should help me determine which pieces are better off not on a winder as well as which pieces are a front runner to be parted with.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok 2017 WPAC kind of helped me at least slow down and focus on certain areas more. SOTC pic is below with listing of watches beneath it. Having owned lots of steinharts then sold most I found myself drawn back to them with a vengeance with the result being a rather nice collection of mostly rarer / older ones. My core slightly higher value watches of 8 have remained pretty much constant last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to have you on board for another year Rusty :-!

........love your collection btw.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Now SOTC with pics (also edited entry post with pics):
> 
> 4. Union Glasshutte Noramis


Loving the look of this one......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Loving the look of this one......


Yes  one watch that will never leave the collection. It was a birthday present from my parents, at a difficult period for me last year. So besides a great looking watch, also important on an emotional level.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

@ffritz..

Man. That is one hell of a collection. And also hats off for Shorokoff


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ffritz said:


> Okay guys, count me in.
> 
> I love variety and I love wearing many different watches, but my collection is too big already and I'm too lazy to sell those pieces I never wear, so they just rest in some drawer, which is a pity. Buying fewer watches is the key, and buying none at all (or with only one exception, more on that later) for a complete year would be even better. I'm very curious to find out how this works for me. In 2017, I managed to restrain myself to buying only 3 pieces (SevenFriday V2-01, Genesis Aura, Porsche Design Chrono) and I sold 2 (Fiyta Classic, VE Kosmodrom LE #001). There is hope that I'll end the year 2018 with fewer watches than I have right now.
> 
> ...


Great collection ffritz :-! and welcome to WPAC 2018........


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

@RustyBin5, Strictly from a hypothetical, research-based perspective, which is your most-liked or favorite dive watch, Pelagos, BBR, SOH or the SMP?

Asking for a friend...

Great set of watches, btw.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> @RustyBin5, Strictly from a hypothetical, research-based perspective, which is your most-liked or favorite dive watch, Pelagos, BBR, SOH or the SMP?
> 
> Asking for a friend...
> 
> Great set of watches, btw.


Don't answer that question Rusty, JC seems to have some issues with the WPAC concept. He's being enrolled in remedial classes for the next month........b-)


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright, I’m in. I shall follow all ground rules to the letter, unless I feel otherwise inclined during the year ...

I joined the one last year, and at least my watch spending did not reach the ridiculous heights of former years. I bought two, erhm well, maybe three new watches in 2017, the two of them shall remain forever unmentioned, and the third has turned into a bit of a favourite. I have worn it for nearly two months now. The day-date homage (fluted bezel) by “Steel Bagelsport”. What a name, eh? Almost makes one happy that the old eyesight isn’t as good as it could have been.

Happy new year everyone! At least there is a chance that 2018 may be better than 2017. It wouldn’t take that much, really.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't answer that question Rusty, JC seems to have some issues with the WPAC concept. He's being enrolled in remedial classes for the next month........b-)


Ha! Strictly research, honestly. I will buy a "premium" diver but probably not until 2019. I'm down to only 2 watches in the box after selling around 20 last year, think I'm doing pretty good actually.

I window shop a lot but take my time before pulling the trigger. It's not often you see 4 solid dive watches like that in one collection, just seeking some guidance and opinions...


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Ha! Strictly research, honestly. I will buy a "premium" diver but probably not until 2019. I'm down to only 2 watches in the box after selling around 20 last year, think I'm doing pretty good actually.
> 
> I window shop a lot but take my time before pulling the trigger. It's not often you see 4 solid dive watches like that in one collection, just seeking some guidance and opinions...


Wow, down to only 2 and sold 20? What's the secret? I always look at the current style Pelagos and wish I had one, it's just good looking.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

impetusera said:


> Wow, down to only 2 and sold 20? What's the secret? I always look at the current style Pelagos and wish I had one, it's just good looking.


Sold most of the under $500 types to move up in quality and down in number. I'm a wearer not a collector and having 8+ was just too many for me.
Anything new will have to be really nice, for me anyway - it's all context of course, and be something I will regularly wear.

The Pelagos is on a very short list but not sure I will spend that much when the time comes.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Whoa its Jan 1st and looks like the train's left the station already, wait for me!!

SOTC shot first per rulez









There's also a hapless blue Scubamaster that's been broken for some time now and may not be able to fix 100% so it stays.

Full disclosure: there's two watches en route that should have been here already but local post services crumbled under the weight of Xmas sales.

First one is my fourth Grey Ghost. Initially I bought two in rapid succession searching for the one in better shape. Sold #1. Then WPAC 2017 came along and I sold #2. Then I got #3 in a trade to flip for $$, which I did. Then this one showed up and I'm thinking of keeping it. Just a fantastic little diver.









Second is this little gem. Bought to keep, really want to find a green dial I can live with and have failed thus far.









I found myself overwhelmed with watches January last year. I had about 24 (I think). Sold 24 during 2017 and still have those here since I turned to trade for profit. Usually I'll buy something I consider interesting, do a video review for Youtube and then let it go. It's been working pretty well and there's five watches like that, waiting for some repairs, their 15 minutes of Youtube fame and then a new loving home.

Right now I can picture myself with just the Citizen HAQ and the Zimbe Shogun, I guess the rest are just gluttony but I can think of worse sins.

Goals for 2018: There's a large change in my professional life upcoming (hopefully) by summertime. So I'll set a goal to trade my way up to a large purchase by then, in order to commemorate the occasion, without digging into my bank account. I might also sell a few watches from those posted above to make it, depending on what gets less wrist time by then. No hurry.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> Alright, I'm in. I shall follow all ground rules to the letter, unless I feel otherwise inclined during the year ...
> 
> I joined the one last year, and at least my watch spending did not reach the ridiculous heights of former years. I bought two, erhm well, maybe three new watches in 2017, the two of them shall remain forever unmentioned, and the third has turned into a bit of a favourite. I have worn it for nearly two months now. The day-date homage (fluted bezel) by "Steel Bagelsport". What a name, eh? Almost makes one happy that the old eyesight isn't as good as it could have been.
> 
> Happy new year everyone! At least there is a chance that 2018 may be better than 2017. I wouldn't take that much, really.


hi Hoonnu. Glad to have you here.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Sold most of the under $500 types to move up in quality and down in number. I'm a wearer not a collector and having 8+ was just too many for me.
> Anything new will have to be really nice, for me anyway - it's all context of course, and be something I will regularly wear.
> 
> The Pelagos is on a very short list but not sure I will spend that much when the time comes.


Same boat, like to wear and not collect. When I get too many and see them spending weeks at a time in the watch box I feel like a collector. I'm hoping to at least not add anymore at this point and eventually move some out. Pelagos price is a hold up for me as well, maybe would be less so if I had fewer watches. I could see it being the sole diver in my box.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Ha! Strictly research, honestly. I will buy a "premium" diver but probably not until 2019. I'm down to only 2 watches in the box after selling around 20 last year, think I'm doing pretty good actually.
> 
> I window shop a lot but take my time before pulling the trigger. It's not often you see 4 solid dive watches like that in one collection, just seeking some guidance and opinions...


I'll be firing abstinence bullets at anyone as go along JC, as well I've got a little teeny weeny hangover today........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Whoa its Jan 1st and looks like the train's left the station already, wait for me!!
> 
> SOTC shot first per rulez
> 
> ...


Just in time George :-! and glad to have you here.....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Anyone wanna talk me out of getting this in 2018?
> Out of the watches I have been wanting to own this one has always been in my mind.
> 
> View attachment 12770053
> ...


It's just too effin' small. And the cathedral hands only make sense in very confused dials or diver watches, or both (like that quartz Scubamaster diver in my SOTC). Plus its so polished for a field watch its ridiculous, if you go hiking with that one you'll scare all the wildlife ten clicks away.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Target watch #1.....new Grand Seiko quartz GMT but decision will wait till I handle it at an AD....Tuna and something else will leave if this comes in
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I can heartily recommend Citizen's AQ line of HAQ ecodrives. No need for battery changes, perpetual calendar, exact date change, microadjustment of second hand placement and really good finishing. Bracelet could have been better but I guess simple brushed is always a safe choice. Really happy with my AQ1030-57H


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

@georgefl74 that is one of the more unique and unusual Seiko collections I’ve seen. None of the normal suspects but all very nice, congrats.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> @georgefl74 that is one of the more unique and unusual Seiko collections I've seen. None of the normal suspects but all very nice, congrats.


Thanks mate, I'm easily bored with watches that are overexposed in forums and the like. Special snowflake and all that ?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Okay my humble collection.

The SDGM003 is for the office.
The Sumo is what I wear when not at work.
The MDV106A is for times when I'm going out to shows or gigs where I need a beater.
The Oceanus is for travel.

The gold Casio Digital and Invicta are both keepsakes from friends.

That leaves the Moonwatch and the Dracula, both of which I like a lot but have less occasion to wear. Thankfully they're both cheap enough that there's not much point selling them, I'd rather have them and wear them on Sundays then have the couple hundred bucks I could get for them.

Of course who knows how I will feel after a year of watch buying abstinence! I do want to narrow down what watch I'll buy in 2019 for my 40th birthday, my major goal for participating in this thread.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> @RustyBin5, Strictly from a hypothetical, research-based perspective, which is your most-liked or favorite dive watch, Pelagos, BBR, SOH or the SMP?
> 
> Asking for a friend...
> 
> Great set of watches, btw.


Strictly from a research perspective 

The SOH is very much a diver in looks alone - it's far too dressy to be one in a practical sense. Perfect for suit or going out to dinner.








The BBR and SMPc kind of fill the same role with the BBR maybe a tad more casual. BBR bezel beats the SMPc. 








For actual diving or wearing in the pool the Pelagos has far more serious credentials... lumed bezel, 500m, Helium valve, comes with perfect adjustable bracelet and also rubber strap as standard. 








In my collection all 4 are long term keepers. Which would be good for you would depend on where you will wear it I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> Brother ...
> 
> Do you still have my email from last year ? Yes... Then apply it ! No? Ok, let's do this:
> 
> ...


I love this idea. I think I'm going to implement it in my own reduction technique this year.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks Rusty, very helpful.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok 2017 WPAC kind of helped me at least slow down and focus on certain areas more. SOTC pic is below with listing of watches beneath it. Having owned lots of steinharts then sold most I found myself drawn back to them with a vengeance with the result being a rather nice collection of mostly rarer / older ones. My core slightly higher value watches of 8 have remained pretty much constant last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection Rusty. Longer-term, what's your ideal # of watches?


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been browsing the thread and at this time don't have a quality rant to direct at anyone in particular so I'll just wish everyone a good year ahead. I would however be remiss if not to say that some of you guys really belong in this thread, you need support and if ever you need a real mental / metaphorical slap feel free to reach out to me. I don't plan to buy any watches myself but do allow myself to indulge in a strap now and then. Since I have a well stocked slush fund due to not buying watches I don't wear I've ordered a new alligator strap for my Carrera. I went with Hirsch, the Hirsch Speed model to be exact because it seems every bit as good as the original from Tag. The AD here e-mailed me the price for the OEM strap (my watch came bracelet only) and I just couldn't do that. So I threw down on the Hirsch and will post somewhere when it arrives.

Ordered last year so I'll still make it through 2018 with no major purchase I hope. I'll confess if something goes wrong with the plan of course


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

So I'm failing 2018 pretty fast. I've always fancied a mondaine and the price is tempting. Especially since I have the funds just sitting around in my PayPal account. So far so good I keep telling myself no









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

nyamoci said:


> So I'm failing 2018 pretty fast. I've always fancied a mondaine and the price is tempting. Especially since I have the funds just sitting around in my PayPal account. So far so good I keep telling myself no
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


If you're going to buy a quartz powered Mondaine at least make it the stop2go so it at least behaves similar to the Swiss railway clocks instead of just looking like it.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

nyamoci said:


> So I'm failing 2018 pretty fast. I've always fancied a mondaine and the price is tempting. Especially since I have the funds just sitting around in my PayPal account. So far so good I keep telling myself noSent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Bleck. That second hand is horrible. Might as well pull $65 out of your wallet, .... on it, and flush it down the toilet. Pass. Stay strong.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

impetusera said:


> If you're going to buy a quartz powered Mondaine at least make it the stop2go so it at least behaves similar to the Swiss railway clocks instead of just looking like it.


I don't know what Stop 2 Go means, but if it means smooth-sweeping seconds hands, then +1. I had a quartz Mondaine, and that huge flying meatball seconds hands with the choppy 1 bps movement looked horrible after having seen the clocks I the Zurich station.

Get one with smooth-sweeping seconds and sell off something to fund it first.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

impetusera said:


> If you're going to buy a quartz powered Mondaine at least make it the stop2go so it at least behaves similar to the Swiss railway clocks instead of just looking like it.


Aren't both of these like 50mm+ lug to lug? Think they wear bigger than they should.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Smaug said:


> I don't know what Stop 2 Go means, but if it means smooth-sweeping seconds hands, then +1. I had a quartz Mondaine, and that huge flying meatball seconds hands with the choppy 1 bps movement looked horrible after having seen the clocks I the Zurich station.
> 
> Get one with smooth-sweeping seconds and sell off something to fund it first.


Not smooth sweeping but not 1 bps either. It ticks at 4 bps and pauses for 2 seconds at the 12 marker while the minute hand jumps ahead to the next minute. The railway clocks do the 2 second pause thing to allow them to all sync.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Aren't both of these like 50mm+ lug to lug? Think they wear bigger than they should.


The stop2go is 41mm diameter with 47.1mm lug to lug. Not sure of any other models. Have heard they wear larger than one would think. Missed the deal on the stop2go a few years back so have never owned a Mondaine.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Alright wpac keep or flip. I'm undecided but just no, blue model but no bracelet









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Nice collection Rusty. Longer-term, what's your ideal # of watches?


Zactly the number I have. I've operated a one out one in strategy for some time now. I have room for one purchase only unless for some reason I sold something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Drucifer said:


> Bleck. That second hand is horrible. Might as well pull $65 out of your wallet, .... on it, and flush it down the toilet. Pass. Stay strong.


Looks like sinner gonna get some help in the bashing stakes. Good work brother 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

impetusera said:


> Not smooth sweeping but not 1 bps either. It ticks at 4 bps and pauses for 2 seconds at the 12 marker while the minute hand jumps ahead to the next minute. The railway clocks do the 2 second pause thing to allow them to all sync.


So the second hand is accelerated to actually take 58 seconds to make a full rotation? That's cool but also like, a weirdly innacurate (if deliberate) representation of time passing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> So the second hand is accelerated to actually take 58 seconds to make a full rotation? That's cool but also like, a weirdly innacurate (if deliberate) representation of time passing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think it misses seconds 59 and 1 so all the other seconds are right ? So it runs 2 to 59 then stops for two? Could be wrong but I think that's what it does

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well done bro. What a great 2017!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> I've been browsing the thread and at this time don't have a quality rant to direct at anyone in particular so I'll just wish everyone a good year ahead. I would however be remiss if not to say that some of you guys really belong in this thread, you need support and if ever you need a real mental / metaphorical slap feel free to reach out to me. I don't plan to buy any watches myself but do allow myself to indulge in a strap now and then. Since I have a well stocked slush fund due to not buying watches I don't wear I've ordered a new alligator strap for my Carrera. I went with Hirsch, the Hirsch Speed model to be exact because it seems every bit as good as the original from Tag. The AD here e-mailed me the price for the OEM strap (my watch came bracelet only) and I just couldn't do that. So I threw down on the Hirsch and will post somewhere when it arrives.
> 
> Ordered last year so I'll still make it through 2018 with no major purchase I hope. I'll confess if something goes wrong with the plan of course


For those that weren't in WPAC 2017 let me introduce you to our Agony Uncle, Ard. He's a cross between a motivational coach and a really pissed off drill sergeant. If he spots some behaviour that's just not up. To scratch then he will let you know in no uncertain terms. Don't get upset, don't throw your toys out of the pram, just deal with it and man/woman up.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> So I'm failing 2018 pretty fast. I've always fancied a mondaine and the price is tempting. Especially since I have the funds just sitting around in my PayPal account. So far so good I keep telling myself no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's about hell no. What do you want it for, haven't you already got watches to tell the time with? Oh, you wanted a Swiss railway clock on your wrist? OMG it's one day into 2018 and you can't show some restraint.



impetusera said:


> If you're going to buy a quartz powered Mondaine at least make it the stop2go so it at least behaves similar to the Swiss railway clocks instead of just looking like it.


.....and that's brilliant, not. Encourage him to buy a different one.

Do you two understand the point of this? o| o| o|


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ard said:


> I've been browsing the thread and at this time don't have a quality rant to direct at anyone in particular so I'll just wish everyone a good year ahead. I would however be remiss if not to say that some of you guys really belong in this thread, you need support and if ever you need a real mental / metaphorical slap feel free to reach out to me. I don't plan to buy any watches myself but do allow myself to indulge in a strap now and then. Since I have a well stocked slush fund due to not buying watches I don't wear I've ordered a new alligator strap for my Carrera. I went with Hirsch, the Hirsch Speed model to be exact because it seems every bit as good as the original from Tag. The AD here e-mailed me the price for the OEM strap (my watch came bracelet only) and I just couldn't do that. So I threw down on the Hirsch and will post somewhere when it arrives.
> 
> Ordered last year so I'll still make it through 2018 with no major purchase I hope. I'll confess if something goes wrong with the plan of course


A lot of vendors actually purchase their straps from Hirsch and have them branded as OEM.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> Alright wpac keep or flip. I'm undecided but just no, blue model but no bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear it for a week solidly, don't wear anything else and then make a decision. Why ask people you don't know, who prob have different tastes to you, to make a decision for you?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I don't know what Stop 2 Go means, but if it means smooth-sweeping seconds hands, then +1. I had a quartz Mondaine, and that huge flying meatball seconds hands with the choppy 1 bps movement looked horrible after having seen the clocks I the Zurich station.
> 
> Get one with smooth-sweeping seconds and sell off something to fund it first.


.......or just don't buy it and save the money for a lovely strap to rejuvenate a watch you already have?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok I'd like to join. 2018 will be a year where I'll try to put more focus in certain areas of my life and less focus in other areas.

Having a "plan" with my collection is part of the "more focus" section.

Being subbed to the Bargain thread is a potential slip-up for this thread's purpose but I'll do my best

I have so far resisted the siren song of the HAQ Certina DS2 Chrono at a stupidly low price but I know I'd buy it to flip only and that's the wrong reason to buy a watch, at least for me right now. Trying to stay focused!!

My current collection:

Citizen Grand Classic automatic.
Timex IQ+ smart watch
Bulova Moonview blue dial
Citizen AT4010-52E
"empty spot"
Citizen BY0100-51H
Seiko BM SKX779
Seiko OM SKX781
Timex Expedition (badass version with the knurled case)
Casio MDV106
Casio G-Shock GW-M5610
Casio SGW-450H-2BCF (damn it's like a WiFi password for the model number).



The bottom drawer is basically the untouchables because the value is low and they're fun and inexpensive watches. The top drawer is for my daily drivers and I've been looking for a couple of special pieces to add. The Timex will be demoted for something mechanical eventually. Love all the Citizens and the Bulova is insane value for money and just a great watch.

So, the slush fund is getting stocked up and I hope to be able to wait until I can really get what I have my eyes on: a Tudor Black Bay - Red or Blue, and a Montblanc dress watch. I just really like the direction they're going in and find them a good value in their price bracket and the quality seems to be excellent as well. As for the Tudor, it's a brand with a lot of history and something that could qualify as a heritage piece for future generations. My father's Swiss Inex watch from possibly the 80s has its own special watch box in my collection and I would love to leave my son a special piece as well.

Sorry for the long winded post. Give me strength to stick to the goal!!

- J


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> How's about hell no. What do you want it for, haven't you already got watches to tell the time with? Oh, you wanted a Swiss railway clock on your wrist? OMG it's one day into 2018 and you can't show some restraint.
> 
> .....and that's brilliant, not. Encourage him to buy a different one.
> 
> Do you two understand the point of this? o| o| o|


Great job of covering for me while I was away enjoying having a life Hornet!

For you guys thinking of buying some truly stupid 64 dollar watch just because it's cheap I think you need to get with it! Yeah it's cheap, looks cheap, and if that's how you want to define yourself for the next 12 months I can't stop you. What I can do is tell you that there are a whole bunch of people who haven't worn anything like that ever since they got a job. God Almighty! Hornet's right, do you understand what "abstinence" even means?


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> A lot of vendors actually purchase their straps from Hirsch and have them branded as OEM.


Hi George,

I've bought straps from Hirsch before and after having a hands on look at a new Tag Heuer alligator strap at my AD's then looking closely at the Hirsch Speed alligator I thought they looked very similar. I'll know for sure once I get it. I have one now made from Asian Caiman (croc) hide that came from the Viet Nam seller on eBay, It is nice but the taper is so great that it almost seems feminine on my watch. Or it could be that it was just so affordable that I want something more expensive; go figure right?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

And so it begins . I'm 2 days into 2018 and am nett -2 watches. 2 quick sales and feeling good....still nothing on my eBay watch lists. High hopes. Approaching it the same way I approached stopping smoking a few yrs ago. Let's make it to a week.... let's try two.... one more.... heck it's almost a month etc. Rinse and repeat, Cept I got no cravings at the moment. The cravings are where the real test comes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ard said:


> Hi George,
> 
> I've bought straps from Hirsch before and after having a hands on look at a new Tag Heuer alligator strap at my AD's then looking closely at the Hirsch Speed alligator I thought they looked very similar. I'll know for sure once I get it. I have one now made from Asian Caiman (croc) hide that came from the Viet Nam seller on eBay, It is nice but the taper is so great that it almost seems feminine on my watch. Or it could be that it was just so affordable that I want something more expensive; go figure right?


Ard the quality is definitely lower with Vietnam straps but they are good value. Morellato has some very nice straps too, you can get some good deals occasionally on eBay


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Unfortunately my watch plans for 2018 will not allow me to join you since they violate the spirit of abstinence, so I'll leave you with a few thoughts. Best wishes to all.

Some of us want to abstain from purchases but at the same time want to remain fully involved in the hobby, seems to me this is like wanting to go swimming without getting wet.

This is not the first rodeo for many of you, and we know how the last one ended up for most of us.
"I am ONLY going to buy one watch this year."
"I am NOT going to buy any this year."
Is this a goal?... Is this a wish upon a star? &#8230;. Is this something you dreamed of last night?

What is your plan, your strategy to get there, what parameters (guardrails) have you implemented, what steps will you be taking to insure success?... Something to think about!

Yours Truly 
WPAC-RCD. 
(Reality Check Dept., crushing your illusions one dream at a time.)

Today's Tip for Success
Good luck to all.
Make your luck.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

I need this... My 2017 saw me really get into watches and saw my collection, which was mostly not in rotation, go from 5 or 6 to 32 or so I think... I'm not home right now but will post my properly SOTC with photos tomorrow.. all mostly in the affordable category. I do have 2 on the way, one pre-order NTH Nazario and a Boldr Explorer Everest so they will be in the 2017 list as already paid for and so on. I'm trying to sell off a few and would love to get down to a solid 20 max getting rid of very similar and watches I just don't wear. Of course I keep seeing shiny things and it's crazy hard for me to say no. 

I did have a question though... Can I buy one as a gift? As I want to get my father a special watch for his 65th birthday this year. 

Help me stay strong please... Please help me stay strong... 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Jabrnet said:


> I did have a question though... Can I buy one as a gift? As I want to get my father a special watch for his 65th birthday this year.
> 
> Help me stay strong please... Please help me stay strong...
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


If you really want to get Dad a special watch sell about 28 of the 32 watches you have and keep every cent of the proceeds. Then add some cash and make it special. If you look at your behavior in 2017 you must have bought somewhere in the neighborhood of $2500.00 in watches, even if they were all 50 dollar watches you spent $1200.00 for a bunch of stuff you'd be lucky to get $600 back out of, Christ!

Snap out of it, and get you and your dad matching watches that are both good quality.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Exploring alternative ways to slim the collection


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Exploring alternative ways to slim the collection


That is a great way to slim your personal belongings also.. Like wallet, car, kidney, retina...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

nyamoci said:


> So I'm failing 2018 pretty fast. I've always fancied a mondaine and the price is tempting. Especially since I have the funds just sitting around in my PayPal account. So far so good I keep telling myself no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why in the gods sake would you like a swiss railway watch on wrist?

You could also stuff some cheese in you ears but it does not make sense...

On the other hand, swiss chocolate is sweet and has history...

If you have nothing better to do with 65$ leave them on PayPal. Or spend 1$ on chocolate. Better choice than this.

As it comes to citizen diver : if you have not worn, you Will not wear it and you can get even with it after flippin, just do it. If you are going to lose money on it save it as a trade value.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Ok I'd like to join. 2018 will be a year where I'll try to put more focus in certain areas of my life and less focus in other areas.
> 
> Having a "plan" with my collection is part of the "more focus" section.
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC :-!. Good goal to have and btw the way delete that subscription to the bargain thread......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

First tip for all you wannabe abstainers. Delete, remove, get rid of the following:


Subscriptions to any bargains threads
Subscriptions to any sales threads
Your eBay watch list (for watches)
Your watchrecon alerts

If you don't do this then you might as well forget the whole venture, trust me I've been there. |>


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day2.....

I know the populace of this crusty establishment have all the abstaining will power of an alcoholic on a stag weekend, so 2 days in (TWO!) - has anyone REALLY already succumbed to temptation and crumbled already? Who will be the first to fall, and remember if you quietly sneak in a purchase and don't announce it here your only kidding yourself. Yes the ridicule will flow and yes the watch will be bashed and it's choice scrutinised mercilessly but we will also support you - whip you back into line and hopefully strengthen your resolve.

For those that weren't on the WPAC2017 thread, it's customary to post pictures of watches you are CONSIDERING buying so others can point out the errors of your ways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

In the meantime back in Croatia


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> That is a great way to slim your personal belongings also.. Like wallet, car, kidney, retina...


That's very true. I only gamble on cards once a year in a friend's home when we gather for an annual party for the past ten years or so (that was yesterday, ended up losing 10$). Other than that, I stay away from any form of gambling since it trains the mind to seek out risky outcomes, i.e. the thrill before the reveal of win/loss. It's a very nasty habit from which only the dealer wins. Apologies if I offended someone.

/offtopic


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

You did not offende me personally... I dont gamble. House always wins...


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

A big thank you to you guys here. Waiting on my citizen diver made me realize that I wanted to flip it for a sumo. While apples to oranges. I feel they look similar enough that I don't feel the need to chase a sumo right now

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

As promised, SOTC.

-G-Shock GA1000-1A that is out for repair
-Hamilton Khaki Auto
-CW Limited Edition C7 Chrono
-Del Mar Pro Diver (everyday beater)
-Momentum Cobalt V (black everyday beater)
-Jack Mason JM-031 Diver
-Seiko 775 Turtle
-Seiko SKX009 (Modded)
-Seiko SKX007 (Modded)
-Invicta 8926OB (Modded)
-Glycine 3898
-Citizen SkyHawk
-Orient Bambino V4
-Citizen I forget the name of 

Stuff I'm looking to put for sale or trade when I stop being lazy...I have 15 currently would sell or trade without thought. 3 are digital work beaters that I'm not really partial to but would likely have little value I suspect...

-G-Shock GD-350
-G-Shock DW-5600MS
-Suunto Core Black
-Geckota K1 Bronze Auto
-Ganquin cheap Chrono
-Jaragar Monaco Homage
-Jenkers Automatic (I think.. Can't read the dial it's so small)
-Orient Bambino V2 Cream Dial Blue hands
-Momentum Steelix
-Luminox blacked out Chrono with tritium
-Torbollo Chrono
-Ferro single hand Auto
-Elliot Havok Quarter Century
-Bulova Diver
-Aragon MOP CC Auto

And then I have my 2 pre-orders that arrive probably in April of the Boldr Expedition Everest and the NTH Nazario.

That's it. It needs to shrink down. I think even getting down to 15 max would be nice.










Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jabrnet said:


> As promised, SOTC.
> 
> -G-Shock GA1000-1A that is out for repair
> -Hamilton Khaki Auto
> ...


Good aim to have in reducing the collection, maybe even go further as in 10 watches? Also motivating to have another goal, such as raising funds for something special helps in setting the goal rather than just reducing for the sake of it.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow you guys are rolling.....I will have to spend some time catching up looking back through 22 pages already.

Well it looks like I will be able to commit in 2018 after all. I was able to order a watch similar to my grail of three years ago. I have a high degree of confidence it will easily take me through all of 2018 and beyond. I recently have learned a lot about how obsessive a personality I have. The sumo automatic had me wearing the watch 24/7 but only recently, after dealing with the Citizen Eco-Drive, did I see how obsessive I really am. Previously I just considered it normal behavior and something I wanted to do, but now realize it was my obsessive behavior being steered by the type of movement in my watch. Quite the revelation. 
2017 saw the sale of all my watches over 30 - at the beginning of the year. Happily wearing the sumo SBDC031 I ordered directly from Japan, 24/7 for 10 months as a one watch guy. Found a Luch singlehander that had gone missing during a house move and sold it on eBay. Then a crazy Nov/Dec started by my having difficulty reading the sumo's date. Sold the sumo to WUS member. Bought the Citizen BM8180 about three weeks ago and have now sold it to yet another WUS member. Found a used Casio F108 on eBay and it will arrive today, what I call the antiwatch or I guess unwatch would be a better term. So I began 2018 with no watch and no real plan except that at end of the last year I had made an offer on a pre owned Hamilton which included the BM8180 as a partial trade but never heard anything back. Ordered a couple of Victorinox active base camp watches for a planned band/bracelet swap from Ashford - they really had some super low prices - but cancelled the order just yesterday. The BM8180 sold to WUS member within two hours of listing, so I made another cash only offer for the pre owned Hamilton. This time I got a response and the offer was accepted pending verification the watch was still in stock. It was all meant to be, by God's grace I sent payment for the Hamilton a few minutes ago. So going into 2018 I will have two watches, if you count the Casio as a watch. I will probably be buying a leather Hadley Roma strap and may modify an incoming 18mm bracelet to fit the Hamilton as well. I will post pictures on this thread when I join. Whew...


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

I am in again. Last year I bought two and sold two. Not bad but not good enough.

My SOTC:









In addition to the above, I have a couple of pre-orders from 2015. One of those is already committed to a no money trade. Also, I have a couple of Citizen EcoDrive watches on a windowsill and a Timex or two somewhere.

This year I plan to sell the 42mm Steinhart, Oris, Squale Heritage, MKII Key West, Omega, and Raven plus the (not pictured) Citizen watches. While there are a few watches I would like to get, the money could be better used in other areas.

I appreciated the discussion and bashing on the 2017 WPAC thread. Keep it up in '18!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ConfusedOne said:


> Anyone wanna talk me out of getting this in 2018?
> Out of the watches I have been wanting to own this one has always been in my mind.
> 
> View attachment 12770053
> ...


I have wanted it too off and on everytime I think I need new watch. Buy it if you can get it for $100.
That should help.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> I have wanted it too off and on everytime I think I need new watch. Buy it if you can get it for $100.
> That should help.


If you find one for 100$ i shall have 10 of those for flippin...


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

usclassic said:


> I have wanted it too off and on everytime I think I need new watch. Buy it if you can get it for $100.
> That should help.


Low price is the absolute worst reason to feed an addiction! $100.00 could you not live without another 100 dollar watch laying around? Either get a nice watch or just be satisfied with what you already have. The continuing build up of more and more only proves that you have a problem If a guy says "I'm dumping all my watches and then buying an Aqua Terra" I have no problem with that train of thought. If a guy who owns 10 watches and wears only 4 of them thinks another watch will somehow change their outlook on life I can assure you the change will be short lived.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ard said:


> If a guy who owns 10 watches and wears only 4 of them thinks another watch will somehow change their outlook on life I can assure you the change will be short lived.


How very true!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

nyamoci said:


> Alright wpac keep or flip. I'm undecided but just no, blue model but no bracelet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Keep only if you don't already have something similar or if there's a legitimate (not contrived) sentimental attachment.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well in an effort to work towards a smaller collection I've got the PVD Delfin for sale. Damn what a watch! But unless i consciously made an effort i would never pick it over my other choices. The scurfa is gone. The 62MWW will be gifted to my son in a few months. And the mystery watch is actually a prototype that i am testing for a microbrand. Its technically not mine unless i buy one...its on loan from a bro at the moment.

So in short order i will have gone from 9 to 5 watches.

But asking for some bashing help.....i saw this today and wow did it catch my eye

No rush to buy it but it certainly has the potential to displace the GS GMT that i was thinking about.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well in an effort to work towards a smaller collection I've got the PVD Delfin for sale. Damn what a watch! But unless i consciously made an effort i would never pick it over my other choices. The scurfa is gone. The 62MWW will be gifted to my son in a few months. And the mystery watch is actually a prototype that i am testing for a microbrand. Its technically not mine unless i buy one...its on loan from a bro at the moment.
> 
> So in short order i will have gone from 9 to 5 watches.
> 
> ...


Longines has several very nice watches, like this beauty, that I've been drawn to myself. The problem with most, if not all of them, is that their dimensions are all wrong, either too big, too thick or the LTL is too long.

I would be interested to know the specs of this one. I hope I'm wrong but it's probably 43mm with a 50mm LTL.

edit: I stand corrected, it's 40mm with a copper colored dial. I got nothing VWG.

https://www.longines.com/watches/heritage-collection/l2-813-4-66-0


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

jkpa said:


> Ok I'd like to join. 2018 will be a year where I'll try to put more focus in certain areas of my life and less focus in other areas.
> 
> Having a "plan" with my collection is part of the "more focus" section.
> 
> ...


I say start selling off the untouchables and build your slush fund to get the DS-2. That MORE than satisfies the "1 in, 1 out" spirit of the thread. If you can make it financially neutral too, why the hell not? I like that DS-2 chrono also. It doesn't carry the price tag or maintenance price tag of a mechanical, but has the smooth sweeping we like. Quartz accuracy and thinness as well. Slim enough hands not to obscure the subdials as much. By the time you're ready to buy, I'll be used ones will be more available, and you'll be able to test drive without too big of a/any financial commitment.

Sell the untouchables in bulk, if need be, or give them away. Our man in Tanzania will find good homes for them.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

While not joining as an official participant as my lack of a watch box and minuscule number of watches proclaim a former issue remedied, I do so enjoy watching the thread as the afflicted are administered their medication by Uncle Ard. The thread is always a good read.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Longines has several very nice watches, like this beauty, that I've been drawn to myself. The problem with most, if not all of them, is that their dimensions are all wrong, either too big, too thick or the LTL is too long.
> 
> I would be interested to know the specs of this one. I hope I'm wrong but it's probably 43mm with a 50mm LTL.
> 
> ...


What I found was

40mm and 20mm Lug width. Judging from these pics I would guess 12mm thick and 48mm L2L.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Like many here in WUS f71, you seem pretty heavy on black-dialed divers. Can you pick one or two and flip the rest?

As for the ones that you can part with, list them on FeeBay for $30 starting bid. Some will surprise you, and some will get you spanked. It seems to even out. Do a good job describing and photographing them. It's to the point now where it's refreshing to see a seller put as much effort into a sale item as he did in his disclaimer...



Jabrnet said:


> As promised, SOTC.
> 
> -G-Shock GA1000-1A that is out for repair
> -Hamilton Khaki Auto
> ...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Ard said:


> Low price is the absolute worst reason to feed an addiction! $100.00 could you not live without another 100 dollar watch laying around? Either get a nice watch or just be satisfied with what you already have. The continuing build up of more and more only proves that you have a problem If a guy says "I'm dumping all my watches and then buying an Aqua Terra" I have no problem with that train of thought. If a guy who owns 10 watches and wears only 4 of them thinks another watch will somehow change their outlook on life I can assure you the change will be short lived.


I say buy at $100 because it can not be found for that...


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

With a 2-watch collection, you could surely dig up a photo of the two watches for your SoTC post... ;-)



usclassic said:


> Wow you guys are rolling.....I will have to spend some time catching up looking back through 22 pages already.
> 
> Well it looks like I will be able to commit in 2018 after all. I was able to order a watch similar to my grail of three years ago. I have a high degree of confidence it will easily take me through all of 2018 and beyond. I recently have learned a lot about how obsessive a personality I have. The sumo automatic had me wearing the watch 24/7 but only recently, after dealing with the Citizen Eco-Drive, did I see how obsessive I really am. Previously I just considered it normal behavior and something I wanted to do, but now realize it was my obsessive behavior being steered by the type of movement in my watch. Quite the revelation.
> 2017 saw the sale of all my watches over 30 - at the beginning of the year. Happily wearing the sumo SBDC031 I ordered directly from Japan, 24/7 for 10 months as a one watch guy. Found a Luch singlehander that had gone missing during a house move and sold it on eBay. Then a crazy Nov/Dec started by my having difficulty reading the sumo's date. Sold the sumo to WUS member. Bought the Citizen BM8180 about three weeks ago and have now sold it to yet another WUS member. Found a used Casio F108 on eBay and it will arrive today, what I call the antiwatch or I guess unwatch would be a better term. So I began 2018 with no watch and no real plan except that at end of the last year I had made an offer on a pre owned Hamilton which included the BM8180 as a partial trade but never heard anything back. Ordered a couple of Victorinox active base camp watches for a planned band/bracelet swap from Ashford - they really had some super low prices - but cancelled the order just yesterday. The BM8180 sold to WUS member within two hours of listing, so I made another cash only offer for the pre owned Hamilton. This time I got a response and the offer was accepted pending verification the watch was still in stock. It was all meant to be, by God's grace I sent payment for the Hamilton a few minutes ago. So going into 2018 I will have two watches, if you count the Casio as a watch. I will probably be buying a leather Hadley Roma strap and may modify an incoming 18mm bracelet to fit the Hamilton as well. I will post pictures on this thread when I join. Whew...


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

How exactly would that replace a GMT? :roll: (you're welcome)



valuewatchguy said:


> Well in an effort to work towards a smaller collection I've got the PVD Delfin for sale. Damn what a watch! But unless i consciously made an effort i would never pick it over my other choices. The scurfa is gone. The 62MWW will be gifted to my son in a few months. And the mystery watch is actually a prototype that i am testing for a microbrand. Its technically not mine unless i buy one...its on loan from a bro at the moment.
> 
> So in short order i will have gone from 9 to 5 watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Smaug said:


> How exactly would that replace a GMT? :roll: (you're welcome)


Easy....when I wear one I am not wearing the other...LOL.

Replace is the wrong word. I would consider buying this in lieu of the GS GMT that I was contemplating.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Wow you guys are rolling.....I will have to spend some time catching up looking back through 22 pages already.
> 
> Well it looks like I will be able to commit in 2018 after all. I was able to order a watch similar to my grail of three years ago. I have a high degree of confidence it will easily take me through all of 2018 and beyond. I recently have learned a lot about how obsessive a personality I have. The sumo automatic had me wearing the watch 24/7 but only recently, after dealing with the Citizen Eco-Drive, did I see how obsessive I really am. Previously I just considered it normal behavior and something I wanted to do, but now realize it was my obsessive behavior being steered by the type of movement in my watch. Quite the revelation.
> 2017 saw the sale of all my watches over 30 - at the beginning of the year. Happily wearing the sumo SBDC031 I ordered directly from Japan, 24/7 for 10 months as a one watch guy. Found a Luch singlehander that had gone missing during a house move and sold it on eBay. Then a crazy Nov/Dec started by my having difficulty reading the sumo's date. Sold the sumo to WUS member. Bought the Citizen BM8180 about three weeks ago and have now sold it to yet another WUS member. Found a used Casio F108 on eBay and it will arrive today, what I call the antiwatch or I guess unwatch would be a better term. So I began 2018 with no watch and no real plan except that at end of the last year I had made an offer on a pre owned Hamilton which included the BM8180 as a partial trade but never heard anything back. Ordered a couple of Victorinox active base camp watches for a planned band/bracelet swap from Ashford - they really had some super low prices - but cancelled the order just yesterday. The BM8180 sold to WUS member within two hours of listing, so I made another cash only offer for the pre owned Hamilton. This time I got a response and the offer was accepted pending verification the watch was still in stock. It was all meant to be, by God's grace I sent payment for the Hamilton a few minutes ago. So going into 2018 I will have two watches, if you count the Casio as a watch. I will probably be buying a leather Hadley Roma strap and may modify an incoming 18mm bracelet to fit the Hamilton as well. I will post pictures on this thread when I join. Whew...


What's the Hamilton USC? And seeing as you have recognised your own compulsive behaviour has anything changed? :think:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I have wanted it too off and on everytime I think I need new watch. Buy it if you can get it for $10.
> That should help.


FTFY.......b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

e dantes said:


> I am in again. Last year I bought two and sold two. Not bad but not good enough.
> 
> My SOTC:
> 
> ...


You didn't do too badly last year at all |>. Good luck for this year.......


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Update: All 3 of my watches currently up for auction have bids. The part that makes me nervous is that the most expensive one has a bid from a zero-feedback buyer. That makes me nervous, as they tend not to pay up when they win. I hope someone outbids him in the next couple days.

Also, did you ever notice that the guys who ask a ton of questions are hardly ever the high bidders? I start to see why some sellers don't even bother responding to questions.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well in an effort to work towards a smaller collection I've got the PVD Delfin for sale. Damn what a watch! But unless i consciously made an effort i would never pick it over my other choices. The scurfa is gone. The 62MWW will be gifted to my son in a few months. And the mystery watch is actually a prototype that i am testing for a microbrand. Its technically not mine unless i buy one...its on loan from a bro at the moment.
> 
> So in short order i will have gone from 9 to 5 watches.
> 
> ...


I find it very, very difficult to bash this one VWG. Much better looking than the GS GMT.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Update: All 3 of my watches currently up for auction have bids. The part that makes me nervous is that the most expensive one has a bid from a zero-feedback buyer. That makes me nervous, as they tend not to pay up when they win. I hope someone outbids him in the next couple days.
> 
> Also, did you ever notice that the guys who ask a ton of questions are hardly ever the high bidders? I start to see why some sellers don't even bother responding to questions.


What amazes me, whether it be here or eBay, is that I always seem to get a million and one questions for the relatively cheap watches and very few for the more expensive ones. I sold a Parnis very cheap and the back and forth PMs and requests for close up pictures was unbelievable...... :roll:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> What I found was
> 
> 40mm and 20mm Lug width. Judging from these pics I would guess 12mm thick and 48mm L2L.


Changed my mind now I've seen the case shape. Too slab side IMHO, could have been more curved and been sexy as hell........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well in an effort to work towards a smaller collection I've got the PVD Delfin for sale. Damn what a watch! But unless i consciously made an effort i would never pick it over my other choices. The scurfa is gone. The 62MWW will be gifted to my son in a few months. And the mystery watch is actually a prototype that i am testing for a microbrand. Its technically not mine unless i buy one...its on loan from a bro at the moment.
> 
> So in short order i will have gone from 9 to 5 watches.
> 
> ...


I wanted that watch for a while, but no dealers had it in stock so the idea just evaporated for me....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> What amazes me, whether it be here or eBay, is that I always seem to get a million and one questions for the relatively cheap watches and very few for the more expensive ones. I sold a Parnis very cheap and the back and forth PMs and requests for close up pictures was unbelievable...... :roll:


Newbies are always a lot more nervous about spending their first $100 then their first thousand dollars. I was probably the same way and I try to be patient with potential buyers. I sold a lot of watches to people with zero or very very limited feedback. A lot of times it is a wild goose chase for me to take a lot more pictures and give more detailed responses, I just view it as part of the game.

The only times I don't respond back is when the first question someone asks me is what's my best price when they haven't even made an offer yet. Did they really expect me to bid against myself? Sometimes when I'm in an especially cagey mood I'll respond back with a higher price than my original listing...... that never goes over well....lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

The reason 
I haven't posted a picture is because I had not received the watches. So this was at my doorstep about ten minutes ago. The under $3.00 used Casio F108 arrived in a box wrapped in bubble wrap and I can not find a flaw on it. I don't believe it has ever been worn. So I set it and put it on. I take back all the antiwatch and unwatch comments. It is a watch and so I shall count it. 2018 watch one.









As soon as the Hammy arrives I will post pictures and model number. We have to stop expecting instant gratification and learn patience.

This Casio however sure surprised me. Only 30 grams and very legible. Alarm, stopwatch, LED light. I feel like I should cancel the Hamilton......
Well the two watches will make this a great year and cover all my needs.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The reason
> I haven't posted a picture is because I had not received the watches. So this was at my doorstep about ten minutes ago. The under $3.00 used Casio F108 arrived in a box wrapped in bubble wrap and I can not find a flaw on it. I don't believe it has ever been worn. So I set it and put it on. I take back all the antiwatch and unwatch comments. It is a watch and so I shall count it. 2018 watch one.
> 
> View attachment 12775041
> ...


I envy you if you can be happy with two watches! There is the potential for WPAC nirvana; enjoy the watch simply for what it is....... :-!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I envy you if you can be happy with two watches! There is the potential for WPAC nirvana; enjoy the watch simply for what it is....... :-!


I can be happy with one watch and so can everybody else. Any non watch person looking into some of these watch boxes would say they all look alike. It is hard work to pare down to one or in some cases two or three watches but it is rewarding. The thing is that wanting a beautiful new watch proves more rewarding than owning and maintaining one because the nature of material things is always only temporary satisfaction. We, as hunter gatherers, savor the hunt and kill - that is to say find and buy. Rationalizing in our minds why this detail is important and this signed crown is worth $5,000 more. A collection grows of so many similar pieces then what? Decisions choices, if it is fun for you enjoy it. If you become a slave then consider the futility of the whole process. Is the new watch going to bring you any more satisfaction than the one you have? Why? because you have not found it's flaws yet, because your relationship is in your imagination. Can physical reality ever match your imagination, expectations. Everything can be bashed. 
When I was younger my first motorcycle was a 1969 Honda CB100. I remember doing 70 mph on the Long Island expressway. Crazy, fun, a blast and very affordable. Over the years I went through more than 24 motorcycles. Progressing to bigger, more expensive bikes, BMW, Harleys, faster bikes Suzukis, Dual sport bikes, bikes so fast the were scary and deadly. Then I went back to scooters, Vespa, Zuma, fun, light, affordable. A full circle. Back then I had a Rolex sub before there were any homages, it took a beating in the Florida heat, ocean, and unloading semi trucks. Later on, more recently, I found the Seiko 5, and other entry level watches very satisfying, durable, and with pretty good resale value. So I filled a watch box with all manner of watches some sat in there for months some I never wore after the first try. A beautiful Parnis hand wind Bambino come to mind, too big in reality lovely in my imagination. Anyway, what we are fighting is our human nature. What is the advantage of having a box full of watches? I can understand a nice dress watch and a sport watch and a beater especially when one is still in the workforce. But the Rolex sub and more modern Seiko sumo can handle those functions. There are others of course non divers and non field. I find it interesting as well as some of the highest price watches are hand wind calibers. 
My Dad had a beautiful solid gold Patek Philippe which unfortunately disappeared after his death long before I knew anything about how special that was. I don't think I will ever afford one nor pay that much even if I had that much money. I do like looking at them as I do all these many beautiful watches in these great and sometimes massive collections shown even in this single thread. 
You have to ask yourself what is the motivation, or addiction here. Is it worth the time and energy at the expense of time with wives, kids, spiritual pursuits. How many of us have been divorced how many relationships fail one more watch, one more drink, one more spin roll or draw?
Why not get to the heart of the matter. Spiritual fulfillment and peace do not come from the acquisition of things, in this case watches. So if your goal is that that next watch is a must have, know that it can't bring lasting joy. The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. The fundamental change must come from the heart not simply the power of our will.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I can be happy with one watch and so can everybody else. Any non watch person looking into some of these watch boxes would say they all look alike. It is hard work to pare down to one or in some cases two or three watches but it is rewarding. The thing is that wanting a beautiful new watch proves more rewarding than owning and maintaining one because the nature of material things is always only temporary satisfaction. We, as hunter gatherers, savor the hunt and kill - that is to say find and buy. Rationalizing in our minds why this detail is important and this signed crown is worth $5,000 more. A collection grows of so many similar pieces then what? Decisions choices, if it is fun for you enjoy it. If you become a slave then consider the futility of the whole process. Is the new watch going to bring you any more satisfaction than the one you have? Why? because you have not found it's flaws yet, because your relationship is in your imagination. Can physical reality ever match your imagination, expectations. Everything can be bashed.
> When I was younger my first motorcycle was a 1969 Honda CB100. I remember doing 70 mph on the Long Island expressway. Crazy, fun, a blast and very affordable. Over the years I went through more than 24 motorcycles. Progressing to bigger, more expensive bikes, BMW, Harleys, faster bikes Suzukis, Dual sport bikes, bikes so fast the were scary and deadly. Then I went back to scooters, Vespa, Zuma, fun, light, affordable. A full circle. Back then I had a Rolex sub before there were any homages, it took a beating in the Florida heat, ocean, and unloading semi trucks. Later on, more recently, I found the Seiko 5, and other entry level watches very satisfying, durable, and with pretty good resale value. So I filled a watch box with all manner of watches some sat in there for months some I never wore after the first try. A beautiful Parnis hand wind Bambino come to mind, too big in reality lovely in my imagination. Anyway, what we are fighting is our human nature. What is the advantage of having a box full of watches? I can understand a nice dress watch and a sport watch and a beater especially when one is still in the workforce. But the Rolex sub and more modern Seiko sumo can handle those functions. There are others of course non divers and non field. I find it interesting as well as some of the highest price watches are hand wind calibers.
> My Dad had a beautiful solid gold Patek Philippe which unfortunately disappeared after his death long before I knew anything about how special that was. I don't think I will ever afford one nor pay that much even if I had that much money. I do like looking at them as I do all these many beautiful watches in these great and sometimes massive collections shown even in this single thread.
> You have to ask yourself what is the motivation, or addiction here. Is it worth the time and energy at the expense of time with wives, kids, spiritual pursuits. How many of us have been divorced how many relationships fail one more watch, one more drink, one more spin roll or draw?
> Why not get to the heart of the matter. Spiritual fulfillment and peace do not come from the acquisition of things, in this case watches. So if your goal is that that next watch is a must have, know that it can't bring lasting joy. The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. The fundamental change must come from the heart not simply the power of our will.


One thing that I try to do, not always successfully, is focus on and be grateful for what I do have, rather than obsess about all the things I don't have.

I do agree also that the wanting is often stronger than the having.

To state the obvious, it is not always our watch box's emptiness that we're trying to fill.

Not to get too philosophical or anything ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Welp, cleared out my saved searches and watched items from the 'Bay. Believe me I was acutely aware of the symbolism (and maybe irony?) of removing all the watches from something called a "watch list". 

Also had my first real moment of "OH NO BETTER BUY ONE NOW" when perusing rumours that Seiko will replace the "Marine Master" text on the MM300 with the Prospex logo. Not a hard one to overcome (partially because I don't have the funds for one even if did succumb to temptation), but I suspect it won't be the last time I the urge strikes me in the next 12 months.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have officially fallen off the wagon and sprained my virtual ankle. I have two watches wending their slow way to me from China.They are probably on a slow boat. Both are smaller at 40 mm and 35 mm claimed diameter. I have blown 5.43 USD. I will not show them lest I tempt you strong proud watch abstainers .Holds head in hands and weeps.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

James Haury said:


> I have officially fallen off the wagon and sprained my virtual ankle. I have two watches wending their slow way to me from China.They are probably on a slow boat. Both are smaller at 40 mm and 35 mm claimed diameter. I have blown 5.43 USD. I will not show them lest I tempt you strong proud watch abstainers .Holds head in hands and weeps.


You do realize you're going to have to skip your morning Starbucks tomorrow, and maybe even the next day for good measure

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

James Haury said:


> I have officially fallen off the wagon and sprained my virtual ankle. I have two watches wending their slow way to me from China.They are probably on a slow boat. Both are smaller at 40 mm and 35 mm claimed diameter. I have blown 5.43 USD. I will not show them lest I tempt you strong proud watch abstainers .Holds head in hands and weeps.


Perhaps special exemptions for watches that cost less than the postage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Perhaps special exemptions for watches that cost less than the postage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No no... If anything I think products that cheap are the worst end of consumerism... How did it get made at that price? Ever wondered? You can't be sure what the business model is, but it isn't all unlikely the person that made that watch didn't get payed half what he needs to survive. At that cost, it is not just cutting corners in one aspect of the watch, but in all aspects. Materials, construction, finishing, quality control, design, manufacturing, labour, shipping, etc. all done at the cheapest level. And probably at the largest scale possible, to press cost even more, putting tons of that crap into the world, that will get thrown as soon as it breaks (which probably is soon).
So let's be ethical as well. Abstinence on every level, especially on the cheapest crap level.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I can be happy with one watch and so can everybody else. Any non watch person looking into some of these watch boxes would say they all look alike. It is hard work to pare down to one or in some cases two or three watches but it is rewarding. The thing is that wanting a beautiful new watch proves more rewarding than owning and maintaining one because the nature of material things is always only temporary satisfaction. We, as hunter gatherers, savor the hunt and kill - that is to say find and buy. Rationalizing in our minds why this detail is important and this signed crown is worth $5,000 more. A collection grows of so many similar pieces then what? Decisions choices, if it is fun for you enjoy it. If you become a slave then consider the futility of the whole process. Is the new watch going to bring you any more satisfaction than the one you have? Why? because you have not found it's flaws yet, because your relationship is in your imagination. Can physical reality ever match your imagination, expectations. Everything can be bashed.
> When I was younger my first motorcycle was a 1969 Honda CB100. I remember doing 70 mph on the Long Island expressway. Crazy, fun, a blast and very affordable. Over the years I went through more than 24 motorcycles. Progressing to bigger, more expensive bikes, BMW, Harleys, faster bikes Suzukis, Dual sport bikes, bikes so fast the were scary and deadly. Then I went back to scooters, Vespa, Zuma, fun, light, affordable. A full circle. Back then I had a Rolex sub before there were any homages, it took a beating in the Florida heat, ocean, and unloading semi trucks. Later on, more recently, I found the Seiko 5, and other entry level watches very satisfying, durable, and with pretty good resale value. So I filled a watch box with all manner of watches some sat in there for months some I never wore after the first try. A beautiful Parnis hand wind Bambino come to mind, too big in reality lovely in my imagination. Anyway, what we are fighting is our human nature. What is the advantage of having a box full of watches? I can understand a nice dress watch and a sport watch and a beater especially when one is still in the workforce. But the Rolex sub and more modern Seiko sumo can handle those functions. There are others of course non divers and non field. I find it interesting as well as some of the highest price watches are hand wind calibers.
> My Dad had a beautiful solid gold Patek Philippe which unfortunately disappeared after his death long before I knew anything about how special that was. I don't think I will ever afford one nor pay that much even if I had that much money. I do like looking at them as I do all these many beautiful watches in these great and sometimes massive collections shown even in this single thread.
> You have to ask yourself what is the motivation, or addiction here. Is it worth the time and energy at the expense of time with wives, kids, spiritual pursuits. How many of us have been divorced how many relationships fail one more watch, one more drink, one more spin roll or draw?
> Why not get to the heart of the matter. Spiritual fulfillment and peace do not come from the acquisition of things, in this case watches. So if your goal is that that next watch is a must have, know that it can't bring lasting joy. The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. The fundamental change must come from the heart not simply the power of our will.


I was going to say that I can only wear one watch at a time, so what's the point of all others, but I'll go with your much more coherent and insightful explanation..... |>

.......I do think that there is something else, in that we're filling our time with this as a hobby and as hobbies go its a slightly odd one as for the most part it consists of time on the internet looking at watches. I find that when I'm busier that I have less desire to "hunt" for watches.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Welp, cleared out my saved searches and watched items from the 'Bay. Believe me I was acutely aware of the symbolism (and maybe irony?) of removing all the watches from something called a "watch list".
> _*
> Also had my first real moment of "OH NO BETTER BUY ONE NOW" when perusing rumours that Seiko will replace the "Marine Master" text on the MM300 with the Prospex logo*_. Not a hard one to overcome (partially because I don't have the funds for one even if did succumb to temptation), but I suspect it won't be the last time I the urge strikes me in the next 12 months.


.....and there is a beautiful little example of the WIS madness. I kinda understand it, but then I'm infected already.

Here's an idea for everyone to try, presuming that your partner / wife / boyfriend / goldfish / cat / dog isn't WIS and is bemused at your obsession, next time you have a moment like the one above float the idea/need past them. Their laughter ringing in your ears will hopefully be answer enough........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

James Haury said:


> I have officially fallen off the wagon and sprained my virtual ankle. I have two watches wending their slow way to me from China.They are probably on a slow boat. Both are smaller at 40 mm and 35 mm claimed diameter. I have blown 5.43 USD. I will not show them lest I tempt you strong proud watch abstainers .Holds head in hands and weeps.


Two in means two out James....... b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Perhaps special exemptions for watches that cost less than the postage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.......



Wimads said:


> No no... If anything I think products that cheap are the worst end of consumerism... How did it get made at that price? Ever wondered? You can't be sure what the business model is, but it isn't all unlikely the person that made that watch didn't get payed half what he needs to survive. At that cost, it is not just cutting corners in one aspect of the watch, but in all aspects. Materials, construction, finishing, quality control, design, manufacturing, labour, shipping, etc. all done at the cheapest level. And probably at the largest scale possible, to press cost even more, putting tons of that crap into the world, that will get thrown as soon as it breaks (which probably is soon).
> So let's be ethical as well. Abstinence on every level, especially on the cheapest crap level.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


This...... ^^^^


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> But asking for some bashing help.....i saw this today and wow did it catch my eye
> 
> No rush to buy it but it certainly has the potential to displace the GS GMT that i was thinking about.


I've got mixed feelings on reproductions of watches from the past.

The aesthetics is obviously a subjective thing. You either like it or you don't. But they are forties' aesthetics. Meaning that we moved collectively away from small seconds for a reason; they kinda suck. They were OK when you couldn't hack the movement and the accuracy was poor anyway but now they seem like a relic from the past.

I'm more positively inclined towards buying the real deal than reproductions, since the vintage item has a real history and a 'raison d'être' if you'd like; it was purpose built back then and it fitted the taste of its era. For awhile I became fascinated with vintage watches, I guess its just one step further down the rabbit hole.

Last year I tried my hand on a Citizen vintage diver, it looked very nice on the seller's photographs. The price was right and thought that its a winner for sure in a trade flip but I was undecided on whether I'd keep or sell it - boy the minute I laid eyes on it I knew it just wasn't for me; it looked very out of place today.

For 1770 euro suggested retail for this particular example? well it seems there's a congested field there with better value. I think it looks nice, but the novelty of wearing it will wear off real fast since its not really 'you', in the sense that you're a 'product' of your era and this is not.

Just my two cents.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

I was working on my statement and ready to join the club however our beloved government dropped a new resolution (effective yesterday) that makes what was already pretty limited, nearly impossible. It’s really complicated to ship things internationally here in Brazil, so I had to rely on the local marketplace, Mercado Livre, to flip my watches. But now, every C2C sale has to be accompanied with an invoice or a declaration of content where the product details, price and customer data are visible to everyone, which makes the process a lot more insecure. So I don’t know what to do. I was hoping to sell 17 of my 27 watches to get an Oris 65 and a Seiko SARX033 and to keep a maximum of 12 watches, hoping for another consolidation wave to get it down to 8 until the end of the year. Pretty disappointed, but let’s see if I can think of something to make it happen.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

fvc74 said:


> Pretty disappointed, but let's see if I can think of something to make it happen.


https://www.ems.post/en/global-network/ems-operator-list/ems-brazil

Usually EMS is very reliable worldwide; I also use DHL Express which is more expensive but even more secure; I trust them enough to not insure the item for its real value. Funny thing is that its cheaper to use DHL Express through the local postal service (its called SPM - Special Priority Mail) than to use it directly via DHL.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

It's almost impossible to beat a simple digital Casio for functionality and value. Battery life, accuracy, legibility, water resistance, comfort... all are excellent. It's only the looks and style that cause us to look further.



usclassic said:


> The reason
> I haven't posted a picture is because I had not received the watches. So this was at my doorstep about ten minutes ago. The under $3.00 used Casio F108 arrived in a box wrapped in bubble wrap and I can not find a flaw on it. I don't believe it has ever been worn. So I set it and put it on. I take back all the antiwatch and unwatch comments. It is a watch and so I shall count it. 2018 watch one.
> 
> View attachment 12775041
> ...


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> I've got mixed feelings on reproductions of watches from the past.
> 
> The aesthetics is obviously a subjective thing. You either like it or you don't. But they are forties' aesthetics. Meaning that we moved collectively away from small seconds for a reason; they kinda suck. They were OK when you couldn't hack the movement and the accuracy was poor anyway but now they seem like a relic from the past.
> 
> ...


I agree with much of what you say, but I suppose someone might argue that any mechanical watch is not a product of this era, and that there is a reason "we" have collectively moved on to quartz / smartwatches.

As far as the watch in question, I know I'm supposed to bash it but I'll try a different tack. There will ALWAYS be another watch you love and want, no matter what you do. In college I had a friend with a smoking hot girlfriend, and he used to talk about how he couldn't help it, he always found himself wanting to sleep with other women, even those who were less attractive than his girlfriend! Three guesses how that ended up for him.

As one of the other posters said, we are probably wired by evolution to want things we don't have and value them more than the things we do. But the problem is it literally never ends. Even if you had twenty Pateks there'd always be something else you wanted.

Perhaps it is best to just admit that there will always be longing, but work on just accepting that fact (without acting In it) rather than fighting it (and in the long run making it worse).

Buying this watch will bring you no closer to fulfillment, Grasshopper.










PS that watch is a real uggo ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet suggested that those of us with some experience from the 2017 WPAC could write down a couple of things regarding what helped and what did not.

Those points are from a brief stint of self-punishment for buying another watch; I decided to leave WUS, SCWF, local forums, Facebook groups, Instagram, watchrecon and ebay. I did remain active with my sales thread and Japanese classifieds, although that was mostly searching for spare parts or items to trade. I still checked online for information on watches and watch parts. 

1. unfollowing Facebook groups was easy. Although they gather a friendly (yet somewhat noob) crowd, they clutter your Facebook wall to the point of not seeing anything else. Fb used to have a nifty little app 'Facebook groups' that you could use to track your group subscriptions. Unfortunately they killed it cause they couldn't monetize it as much as the main page. I think Fb is going the way of the dodo soon, been a member since 2008 and only my group subscriptions provide any sort of meaningful content (mostly history, art and watch groups).

2. Avoiding the Instagram app was very easy, can't say I was ever really into that though. Likewise with Watchrecon and ebay. Dropping Japanese classifieds would have been tough though.

3. I managed to avoid all my subscribed threads here in WUS. That was moderately hard, I was mostly curious as to what unfolded in the WPAC thread since I had become a regular. Only logged in for my sales threads and PMs. What made it hard though was the fact that whenever I would look up information on a particular watch, google led me to a WUS thread. Its an information treasure trove so I visited those threads for specific posts, they were mostly dead anyway.

4. I did follow the New Year's giveaway thread in a local watch group and occasionally posted in a couple other threads (a very limited number of posts though). That was the hardest part because I've met several guys there IRL and we organized a couple of GTGs during that time. 

All in all, I guess it did help a bit. I was under a bit of pressure in work so had less free time in my hands, that helped too. Another member had commented that unfollowing the WPAC thread would only lead him to more trouble, I get what he said but the net result was positive nonetheless. It was punishment, but maybe unproductive punishment in this instance with regards to unfollowing the WPAC thread. Getting some constructive criticism on our buying habits is rare. In 99% of the threads in any watch forum you get enablers, and TBH that's why everyone is posting there. In some cases people are actually posting just to feel good about choices they've already made. I felt it too while away, when the new watch arrived I wanted to post it here and there, WRUW, unpacking threads, Fb, Instagram. As if my joy depended on how others would judge it.

I'm keeping out of Instagram, unfollowed the Fb groups and only read the occasional post from there. The 2017 thread and the 2018 definitely help IMHO. 

Generally speaking, I tried to find my place in the hobby as a hobbyist and a part-time trader. You can be the collector, the hobbyist, the tinkerer, the trader, or the incessant buyer. Choice is yours, ladies and gentlemen. :-!


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm thinking hard about getting one of these, once I've gotten rid of at least 3 or 4 others. It's a smart watch that doesn't LOOK like a computer, and has a nice analog display of # of steps taken.

https://health.nokia.com/es/en/steel-hr


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

How about not buying any watch you have not tried on your wrist?

That should put the watch purchasing brakes on full regeneration.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> I've got mixed feelings on reproductions of watches from the past.
> 
> The aesthetics is obviously a subjective thing. You either like it or you don't. But they are forties' aesthetics. Meaning that we moved collectively away from small seconds for a reason; they kinda suck. They were OK when you couldn't hack the movement and the accuracy was poor anyway but now they seem like a relic from the past.
> 
> ...


Very good points George. I personally don't have an issue with re-issues of vintage models because I like the style of the older models but don't want the pain of true vintage or sub 35mm sizes. But I have enough "vintage styled" pieces already that this Longines may be too much of a good thing. The modern style of why the GS GMT was so appealing. Sporty styling, lumed hands, excellent finishing, quartz reliability and ease of servicing, and quartz accuarcy all in a modern package.

I'm not 100% on any purchase this year and if I do it will be a slow churn to make a decision. Anything I am considering is either not available yet or readily available as a normal production model that is in no danger of selling out. So no rush on my end. right now my 3 watch rotation of the Monta, GS Hi Beat, and SLA is making me really happy. Now I need to get that Halios sold!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Smaug said:


> I'm thinking hard about getting one of these, once I've gotten rid of at least 3 or 4 others. It's a smart watch that doesn't LOOK like a computer, and has a nice analog display of # of steps taken.
> 
> https://health.nokia.com/es/en/steel-hr


Looks like a computer to me 

Also will be obsolete in about two years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

fvc74 said:


> I was working on my statement and ready to join the club however our beloved government dropped a new resolution (effective yesterday) that makes what was already pretty limited, nearly impossible. It's really complicated to ship things internationally here in Brazil, so I had to rely on the local marketplace, Mercado Livre, to flip my watches. But now, every C2C sale has to be accompanied with an invoice or a declaration of content where the product details, price and customer data are visible to everyone, which makes the process a lot more insecure. So I don't know what to do. I was hoping to sell 17 of my 27 watches to get an Oris 65 and a Seiko SARX033 and to keep a maximum of 12 watches, hoping for another consolidation wave to get it down to 8 until the end of the year. Pretty disappointed, but let's see if I can think of something to make it happen.


Well welcome to WPAC anyway! Hope you find a solution...... :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> I agree with much of what you say, but I suppose someone might argue that any mechanical watch is not a product of this era, and that there is a reason "we" have collectively moved on to quartz / smartwatches.
> 
> As far as the watch in question, I know I'm supposed to bash it but I'll try a different tack. There will ALWAYS be another watch you love and want, no matter what you do. In college I had a friend with a smoking hot girlfriend, and he used to talk about how he couldn't help it, he always found himself wanting to sleep with other women, even those who were less attractive than his girlfriend! Three guesses how that ended up for him.
> 
> ...


All very true. So how do others go through life wearing one watch and not being bothered? Are they the ones with smokin' hot girlfriends that are still chasing skirt around?!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hornet suggested that those of us with some experience from the 2017 WPAC could write down a couple of things regarding what helped and what did not.
> 
> Those points are from a brief stint of self-punishment for buying another watch; I decided to leave WUS, SCWF, local forums, Facebook groups, Instagram, watchrecon and ebay. I did remain active with my sales thread and Japanese classifieds, although that was mostly searching for spare parts or items to trade. I still checked online for information on watches and watch parts.
> 
> ...


Thanks George! |> |> |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I'm thinking hard about getting one of these, once I've gotten rid of at least 3 or 4 others. It's a smart watch that doesn't LOOK like a computer, and has a nice analog display of # of steps taken.
> 
> https://health.nokia.com/es/en/steel-hr


Just get a fitbit or the like?


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> https://www.ems.post/en/global-network/ems-operator-list/ems-brazil
> 
> Usually EMS is very reliable worldwide; I also use DHL Express which is more expensive but even more secure; I trust them enough to not insure the item for its real value. Funny thing is that its cheaper to use DHL Express through the local postal service (its called SPM - Special Priority Mail) than to use it directly via DHL.


Thanks George, apparently they are under the same regulations, but I'll definitely take a closer look


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Smaug said:


> I'm thinking hard about getting one of these, once I've gotten rid of at least 3 or 4 others. It's a smart watch that doesn't LOOK like a computer, and has a nice analog display of # of steps taken.
> 
> https://health.nokia.com/es/en/steel-hr


Not worth it unless you'll wear it every day. If you rotate it then how will you know how many steps you took the days you didn't wear it? The accuracy of fitness tracking is questionable with these in general. It will become obsolete and the battery degrade while sitting in a watch box unworn. Like all other smart watches it probably has some lithium rechargeable battery that's glued in and no replacements offered by the manufacturer. Assuming you can get the old one out without destroying the rest of the watch you'll be stuck with Chinese clone batteries that will have dismal performance or swell and explode on your wrist. I had a Huawei watch for a short period before returning it. Had an issue with it and to this day other than the automated submission received form email I have not received a response from the manufacturer. Figure a smartwatch as having about 2 years of useful battery life and $0 value used. Any repairs will meet or exceed cost of replacing. Smack it into something a break the screen? Buy a new one. With the Huawei I found at random times it would be "thinking" and become warmer than my body temperature which felt weird and slightly uncomfortable to me. Your phone probably already can function as a pedometer and if not get a $5 clip on one.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Just get a fitbit or the like?


I guess what I like about it is that it looks good, combines a heart rate monitor, step counter and watch all into one good looking device.

While it's true that it'll be obsolete in a couple years (at best) if I lose 20 lbs and keep it off because of that purchase, it will have been worth it.

I like how it's programmable for different activities too. Ping pong is one of them, and the one form of physical exercise that I get the most of. A simple step counter would be fooled into think I'd walked miles and miles, when I had just been playing ping pong for an hour or so.... I don't think I'm gonna be able to resist this one. It's just a matter of whether I'll get black or white.

It's all good, you don't need to talk me out of it, since I have several watches outgoing.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> .....and there is a beautiful little example of the WIS madness. I kinda understand it, but then I'm infected already.
> 
> Here's an idea for everyone to try, presuming that your partner / wife / boyfriend / goldfish / cat / dog isn't WIS and is bemused at your obsession, next time you have a moment like the one above float the idea/need past them. Their laughter ringing in your ears will hopefully be answer enough........


My gf and I already have a pretty bad habit of enabling each other's worst spending tendencies. For example she bought an expensive pair of shoes before the holidays and when expressing some mild shame at the price I said "Yeah, it's okay though, I just bought that watch."

Which doesn't make a lick of sense, since neither act legitimizes the other in any way except to prove that we're both easily tempted by certain things. To be fair though, they were a really nice pair of shoes, and it was a very nice watch...


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Smaug said:


> I guess what I like about it is that it looks good, combines a heart rate monitor, step counter and watch all into one good looking device.
> 
> While it's true that it'll be obsolete in a couple years (at best) if I lose 20 lbs and keep it off because of that purchase, it will have been worth it.
> 
> ...


Counting steps won't do a thing to help lose weight. If you want to lose weight count the calories going into your mouth and then reduce them. No smart watch needed.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Smaug said:


> I guess what I like about it is that it looks good, combines a heart rate monitor, step counter and watch all into one good looking device.
> 
> While it's true that it'll be obsolete in a couple years (at best) if I lose 20 lbs and keep it off because of that purchase, it will have been worth it.
> 
> ...


Here is an example of your imagination projecting enjoyment from a semi watch device that will only cause you more frustration. Let us know when it does.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I guess what I like about it is that it looks good, combines a heart rate monitor, step counter and watch all into one good looking device.
> 
> While it's true that it'll be obsolete in a couple years (at best) if I lose 20 lbs and keep it off because of that purchase, it will have been worth it.
> 
> ...


Apparently fitbit will work for ping pong:

https://community.fitbit.com/t5/Surge/How-to-track-ping-pong/td-p/1629336
Fitbit Commercial Wants You to Get PingFit and PongFit - tabletennisnation.comtabletennisnation.com

Get one and you can wear a nice looking watch (sorry but that one looks terrible) :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Counting steps won't do a thing to help lose weight. If you want to lose weight count the calories going into your mouth and then reduce them. No smart watch needed.


Depends how many steps you do. But combined with reducing calorie intake will do wonders......


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I apolagize deeply for shopping carefully and staying close to my budget .I should have went way over on it like the federal government.I don't think these watches are crap they are simple without any unnecessary complications and if they last a year I have gotten my money's worth.As for two in two out I donated 5 watches to Boys and Girls ranch thrift shop on December 23rd. I have been donating on a regular basis. I didn't realize that video was so funny.I just watched the whole thing now.I will have to be more diligent in the future but it was quite late when I posted. If anyone wants to see the watches They can be viewed at "what do you have in the mail'.One will need repair possibly. I looked at the green one and an indice was loose. I see this as an opportunity to lume a watch.I am eager for the challenge.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I'm thinking hard about getting one of these, once I've gotten rid of at least 3 or 4 others. It's a smart watch that doesn't LOOK like a computer, and has a nice analog display of # of steps taken.
> 
> https://health.nokia.com/es/en/steel-hr


I think the more you make a smartwatch look like a real watch, the more you'll miss a real watch on your wrist.

Smartwatches are cool, personally I avoid them due to privacy issues since all the major benefits come after you voluntarily sign your private health data away to a server in a galaxy far, far, away. I could use one on my right wrist as a heartbeat monitor and the like (if I am extra effin positive E.T won't ring home) but still I'd want a watch on my left wrist. I mean, come on, I've got all those Kinetics, why miss a perfectly good winding opportunity?


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I'll save you the hassle. I'm on my 2nd smart watch. And guess what, I rarely wear the thing. I dedicated a spot in my box for it just so I won't misplace it. Kinda fun, somewhat useful, but extremely over rated. Save yourself the buyers remorse and by yourself a fitness band. Fitbit has a charge hr that would work nicely. Watch on one, a fitness band on the other hand look ok. 2 watches, not so much imo

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

So... How are things around here girlies?

Still having hard times to abstain?

Only 3 days in 2018 and some really funny things I have seen...


Longines heritage copper dial vintage (yawn) reissue (yaaaaawn)?


Cmoon... Be serious. I just hope midlife Crisis has not stepped in so you are not looking for Alfa Duetto and younger wife.

If you want I can strip down dial on one of my junk drawer watches to bare copper and send it. 


Smart watch that counts calories and steps?

How about lay of the junk food, beer and sometimes take the stairs, not elevator. Every time you feel the urge to eat a donut have an apple. And real apple, not Apple watch.




Get yourselves together girlies. Dont let the bashing hammer of Sinner allmighty fall down and shatter those gimmics you lust for in small pieces.

Over and out.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Depends how many steps you do. But combined with reducing calorie intake will do wonders......


If you only count steps you will likely eat more calories and stay the same or gain. If you count calories and reduce you will lose weight. In addition count steps and increase the number you will lose additional weight.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

impetusera said:


> If you only count steps you will likely eat more calories and stay the same or gain. If you count calories and reduce you will lose weight. In addition count steps and increase the number you will lose additional weight.


Timely article, just came out an hour ago:

https://www.vox.com/2018/1/3/16845438/exercise-weight-loss-myth-burn-calories

TL;DR: save your money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Pretty shocking how some of us have fallen so quickly. More than a lack of will power it actually is more indicative of a lack of commitment. Holy cow, why did you join if you really had no intention of following through on your agreement not to purchase a watch, any watch (without the one in/one out follow through) in 2018? I can understand a smoker giving up so quickly because smoking becomes a way of life and you suffer real physical withdrawals (been there, done that) but giving up purchasing watches? Come on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Pretty shocking how some of us have fallen so quickly. More than a lack of will power it actually is more indicative of a lack of commitment. Holy cow, why did you join if you really had no intention of following through on your agreement not to purchase a watch, any watch (without the one in/one out follow through) in 2018? I can understand a smoker giving up so quickly because smoking becomes a way of life and you suffer real physical withdrawals (been there, done that) but giving up purchasing watches? Come on!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Everyone likes a bandwagon.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Pretty shocking how some of us have fallen so quickly. More than a lack of will power it actually is more indicative of a lack of commitment. Holy cow, why did you join if you really had no intention of following through on your agreement not to purchase a watch, any watch (without the one in/one out follow through) in 2018? I can understand a smoker giving up so quickly because smoking becomes a way of life and you suffer real physical withdrawals (been there, done that) but giving up purchasing watches? Come on!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It just shows their impulsive nature. They joined wpac on the same impulsive emotion that caused them to fall off the wagon...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Smaug said:


> I guess what I like about it is that it looks good, combines a heart rate monitor, step counter and watch all into one good looking device.
> 
> While it's true that it'll be obsolete in a couple years (at best) if I lose 20 lbs and keep it off because of that purchase, it will have been worth it.
> 
> ...


Everyone recommending a Fitbit type device is correct. You would need to wear that watch every day to get its full benefit.

I wear a Garmin Vivosmart 3 on my right wrist. There are more/less sophisticated options for more/less money. I picked this particular one because I already have about a decade's worth of data in the Garmin ecosystem (I use a Fenix 3 as my sports watch) and I wanted something that would record heart rate data.










The display goes to sleep to conserve battery. It lasts about 5 days on a charge. Garmin also makes a device that runs on button cell batteries that last about a year and costs less ( the Vivofit), but that doesn't record heart rate data.

And yes, that is puppy butt in the photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Everyone recommending a Fitbit type device is correct. You would need to wear that watch every day to get its full benefit.
> 
> I wear a Garmin Vivosmart 3 on my right wrist. There are more/less sophisticated options for more/less money. I picked this particular one because I already have about a decade's worth of data in the Garmin ecosystem (I use a Fenix 3 as my sports watch) and I wanted something that would record heart rate data.
> 
> ...


Guys now you're encouraging people to buy another gadget. ?

Actually I was looking at these yesterday. I like the heart rate and sleep monitoring, but I want something waterproof, small, and reliable. My understanding is they're pretty good not yet 100%. I'll probably give it another year or so to see how the technology develops. Maybe they'll come out with a solar-powered one (?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> Guys now you're encouraging people to buy another gadget. 廊
> 
> Actually I was looking at these yesterday. I like the heart rate and sleep monitoring, but I want something waterproof, small, and reliable. My understanding is they're pretty good not yet 100%. I'll probably give it another year or so to see how the technology develops. Maybe they'll come out with a solar-powered one (?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he is actually going to use it as intended for fitness, then yes, I am encouraging it. But, if he is going to wear it for a few weeks and throw it into a drawer, then no, he shouldn't buy it.

I don't think you will see a solar powered fitness band anytime soon, especially if it has built-in heart rate monitoring (or GPS, or both). The power consumption is just too great; the solar cell couldn't keep up.

I don't dive, but I swim, shower, wash hands, etc. with the band on without any problems. I cannot speak for the Fitbit products, as I am not familiar with them, but the Garmin products are designed with swimming in mind.

Also, I don't expect overall battery life will get better any time soon. I think any advances in battery technology will be used to make the devices slimmer, similar to how iPhones and Android phones have much better batteries than they had years ago, but they don't last any longer because the manufacturers use smaller batteries.

As for the accuracy of the heart rate monitoring, it will never be as good as wearing a chest strap (or an arm strap). It is a matter of convenience and comfort; having worn a chest strap and an arm strap when running in the past, I much prefer the in-device wrist option. It is much more comfortable. And, it is good enough to show overall patterns/trends throughout the day/week/month.

If you ever want to read way too much about fitness devices, try dcrainmaker.com.

I don't want to hijack this thread any further. So, don't you even think about buying a watch.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> If he is actually going to use it as intended for fitness, then yes, I am encouraging it. But, if he is going to wear it for a few weeks and throw it into a drawer, then no, he shouldn't buy it.
> 
> I don't think you will see a solar powered fitness band anytime soon, especially if it has built-in heart rate monitoring (or GPS, or both). The power consumption is just too great; the solar cell couldn't keep up.
> 
> ...


All good points!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> No.......
> 
> This...... ^^^^


I was joking ofc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jim44 said:


> I'll probably give it another year or so to see how the technology develops. Maybe they'll come out with a solar-powered one (?)
> 
> I think planned obsolescence is part of the game for these gadget makers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

usclassic said:


> How about not buying any watch you have not tried on your wrist?
> 
> That should put the watch purchasing brakes on full regeneration.


This is smart! Of course it would mean buying in stores where you would actually have to support both the local economy and whatever franchise operates the store. I commented recently on a thread asking what could be done to eliminate places / people that sell counterfeit watches. My answer was for the poster to stop trying to buy an Omega Seamaster for half price and pony up at a dealer. It was a bit more in depth that that point but included that point.

Buy better watches and you will slow right down. Buy from an AD and you'll have to think on each purchase before diving in.


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm in. Going for a one watch year with my MM300. I have a L.E. 556i for sale and I gave away the rest here on the forum today.

Geez.. I was going to cut down on my scotch consumption, but this is stressful enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Drucifer said:


> Ok, so I have an admission. After posting my story and my pledge to buy no watches in 2018, and after ridiculing watches others have posted that they want in the spirit of the thread, I will now post my weakness. I must be honest with the WPAC. This is not a "next watch" because I don't actually have one selected. And I already know I don't need it.
> 
> I don't like divers, I burnt myself out (big time) on field watches, I don't like chronos, etc. But, I have some intrigue with dress watches. I don't really need one. I haven't worn a tux more than twice in the past 15 years and both times they were rented tuxes for weddings in which I was a groomsman. And no one is really looking at some rented-tux, groomsman's watch; they damn well better be looking at the bride! I can't imagine when I will wear a tux again, and if I do, it will be under similar circumstances. So, I really have no need for a formal dress watch. I would wear my OP in those circumstances, fashion faux pas be damned. And, I believe my OP works perfectly with my suits for business professional purposes.
> 
> ...


I agree with your dress watch sentiment. I have close to zero need for one. I attend maybe one wedding type event per year. Usually not even one event per year. But the simplicity and elegance of dress watches is so appealing even if it will not fit my lifestyle.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

jkpa said:


> I agree with your dress watch sentiment. I have close to zero need for one. I attend maybe one wedding type event per year. Usually not even one event per year. But the simplicity and elegance of dress watches is so appealing even if it will not fit my lifestyle.


I'll attempt to be of assistance as well with the OP. You don't have a need for it so don't buy it. If you like the looks of it print out a picture on some fancy photo paper and put that in your watch box. The OP is talking about $1500 and up dress watches with boring dials, no lume and water resistance ratings that would turn it into rusted scrap metal if the lawn sprinklers go off during the annual outdoor cocktail and croquet party you're attending.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Confession time: I have given into the Christopher Ward January sale and purchased a blue dial Slimline Square at 50% off.










In my (rather lame) defence, this was a purchase I had planned for some time (subject to one being available in the sale) and one which I had contemplated when I joined the WPAC (see my initial posts). I'll take whatever criticism I have coming to me.

Per my previous commitment, a watch will leave my collection, and this is my commitment to placing my Chinese Forum 2014 GMT project watch up for sale this weekend. Obviously I don't need two blue dial, square case watches on brown leather.

Steps I have taken since my fall:
1) unfollowed all watch related Facebook groups;
2) deleted all Watchrecon alerts;
3) unsubscribed to the Heads up... bargain thread.

Now I have that out of the way I am more committed to the WPAC...if you'll still have me?!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

What is wrong with people? Step counting wrist devices, cheap watches and no will power to speak of. I remember back in the 1980's when the SlimFast Shake things came out. I'm one of those people who if they step on the scale expecting to see 225 (I'm 6'5" tall) and it says 232 I freak out. Those 7 pounds mean I am over weight and getting fat!

I saw an ad for the "Drink These Delicious Chocolate Shakes and Loose 15 pounds" shakes in a magazine and back then you had to order by phone at an 800 number or mail in a check for the introductory money back offer if not pleased with results.

I got my money back only because I went through the 2 part letter writing process to request it. I had actually gained weight. Those things were so good I drank a months supply in about 7 days! Then I went back to my normal gotta lose a few pounds workouts and still weigh 225 at 63 years of age. Weight loss gimmicks don't work. Proper diet and exercise do.

Christ, maybe they'll make a watch that will give you energy!


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Had fun in here for the mid part of 2017. Disappeared for the later half of the year, due to ... life...? Not being on this forum was a great vehicle to abstain from spending money on watches though. And I managed to keep my wallet in my pocket even with trips to Gibraltar and Singapore (both great places to buy watches!)

I begin 2018 as follows;

View attachment 20171230_125816 (1).jpg


We're planning to travel the length of South America in 2019, so I will probably consolidate a little this year. The Santa Fe and the Ball are most likely to make way. I will probably gift the Nighthawk to my Dad. Which leaves me the Orange Monster which I can't sell as my daughter (4) has fallen in love with it , the Nacken which is pretty much my every day go to piece and the Vanuatu which I will wear when we travel.

I've worked out that, longer term, I want a 'core' three watch collection. A Speedy, the Nacken, and most likely a Sinn 556A. The Speedy is penciled in for 2020, for my 40th. If i still want one then, then I must really want one! Which leaves the Sinn. I shouldn't buy it this year. It should be a year for saving. But I know there is a chance I might come in to some money, and also that I might have a window of opportunity to visit the factory in August. If I have the 'surplus' cash then, I know I will be very tempted. Aside from that I aim to spend my time researching 556 alternatives to ensure it is actually the one I want.

Apologies to anyone who read my SOTC the other day, as I pretty much said all this there too.

Incidently, I'm 4/4 for the Nacken this year. I do wonder if I could become a one watch man...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> This is smart! Of course it would mean buying in stores where you would actually have to support both the local economy and whatever franchise operates the store. I commented recently on a thread asking what could be done to eliminate places / people that sell counterfeit watches. My answer was for the poster to stop trying to buy an Omega Seamaster for half price and pony up at a dealer. It was a bit more in depth that that point but included that point.
> 
> Buy better watches and you will slow right down. Buy from an AD and you'll have to think on each purchase before diving in.


Yes, setting a rule that any watch you buy you must be able to physically try on, is a good idea. Unfortunately if you think that microbrands are where it's at in terms of bang for your buck then it becomes a little more problematic to keep to that rule. Even finding something like a Seiko turtle would be difficult.......

I'd suggest something else to use, either along with the above or just generally, define some criteria of what works for you in terms of styles and the physical properties. Useful to go back over watches you've kept and flipped and see if there are any common themes. For example:


The lug to lug measurement of over 50mm don't work on my wrists and anything over 42mm in diameter tends to be too big for me

I tend to like divers, GMTs and vintage styles. Don't like watches without rotating bezels
I love the look of dress watches, but I'll never bother wearing one, so don't bother considering ever buying one.
Only like watches on bracelets generally, so must have an OEM bracelet

You get the idea. This isn't trying to encourage purchasing, more to ensure you can use things to discount watches straight away.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Confession time: I have given into the Christopher Ward January sale and purchased a blue dial Slimline Square at 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a very bad boy and hence we're warming up the WPAC chair of shame for you.......

......but your actions show contrition, so maybe there is hope for you.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Confession time: I have given into the Christopher Ward January sale and purchased a blue dial Slimline Square at 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's only 4th January 
Could you not have waited till the CW Easter sale, the CW summer sale or maybe even the CW "it a day with a Y in it" sale?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Keefy said:


> Had fun in here for the mid part of 2017. Disappeared for the later half of the year, due to ... life...? Not being on this forum was a great vehicle to abstain from spending money on watches though. And I managed to keep my wallet in my pocket even with trips to Gibraltar and Singapore (both great places to buy watches!)
> 
> I begin 2018 as follows;
> 
> ...


Welcome Keefy, good to have you here again :-!. If you do have the windfall this year put it in your watch fund and don't be tempted to spend it, instead take your time and ensure that after a year the watch you would have bought is still the one you really want.....


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome Keefy, good to have you here again :-!. If you do have the windfall this year put it in your watch fund and don't be tempted to spend it, instead take your time and ensure that after a year the watch you would have bought is still the one you really want.....


Wise words.
I just had the same thought whilst out walking the dog.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Keefy said:


> Wise words.
> I just had the same thought whilst out walking the dog.


Can you please tell my wife I've said something wise, she'll never believe me........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jon_huskisson said:


> Confession time: I have given into the Christopher Ward January sale and purchased a blue dial Slimline Square at 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So.. You have already had square dress watch and you bought a square dress watch.

As much as I like the CW... Admit it. You only bought it because it was cheap?

Thats the one of the traps..."hey what hell it is 50% off and it is... Hey but it is 50% off"

Virtual money is very dangerous. I would add another rule in addition to "try it before you buy it" and "think once, think twice, sleep on it"

Before you buy something, take the money you are about to spend on it from ATM, bank, your secret stash, and count it. In small banknotes. And then think again.

It worked for me few times. When I got to "31,32,33..." I just remembered how much time and effort I had to put into work that led to that money.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Confession time: I have given into the Christopher Ward January sale and purchased a blue dial Slimline Square at 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man... Get a grip! Control your impulses! Sales are going to happen more than once a year. Don't fall into the trap of thinking you need to act quick, because a deal like that might not come up again... Acting quick is the best way to ensure you won't think it through... (Which is exactly what mister marketing man wants you to do, don't give him the satisfaction, he's evil)

Everytime a sale happens, don't act right away. Kill that voice telling you you need to be quick. Put the watch up in here to get bashed, sleep on it at least one night, and that might already be enough to come back to your senses.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

No, Hornet. Not this year. I fell for your ruse last year - would have bet my house on no watches - and made it to July (Techné Merlin). I'm even more confident this year having worn my new Alpinist since September and perfectly happy, but making a commitment to abstinence in this thread would be the kiss of death!

Nevertheless, good luck to all. Seeing your next watch is only one click away!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Barry H said:


> No, Hornet. Not this year. I fell for your ruse last year - would have bet my house on no watches - and made it to July (Techné Merlin). I'm even more confident this year having worn my new Alpinist since September and perfectly happy, but making a commitment to abstinence in this thread would be the kiss of death!
> 
> Nevertheless, good luck to all. Seeing your next watch is only one click away!


Ruse?! No ruse here Barry. TBH a fair number of us had our issues with abstinence last year, so after a year trying we'll see if we can do it properly this year.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> You're a very bad boy and hence we're warming up the WPAC chair of shame for you.......
> 
> ......but your actions show contrition, so maybe there is hope for you.


you might end up in that chair, and share some time with TJ Boogie... preorders schmeorders . shame on both of you. Its like lurking through almost closed doors of strip club.

Either you enter and spend night stuffing money on Gstrings of "Art school student I need this for my student loan" girls or you look like a pervert peeking.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Ard said:


> What is wrong with people? Step counting wrist devices, cheap watches and no will power to speak of. I remember back in the 1980's when the SlimFast Shake things came out. I'm one of those people who if they step on the scale expecting to see 225 (I'm 6'5" tall) and it says 232 I freak out. Those 7 pounds mean I am over weight and getting fat!
> 
> I saw an ad for the "Drink These Delicious Chocolate Shakes and Loose 15 pounds" shakes in a magazine and back then you had to order by phone at an 800 number or mail in a check for the introductory money back offer if not pleased with results.
> 
> ...


I've already indicated that I do not want to hijack the thread, so I will not respond.

If I hadn't, I would probably say that I agree with you that the only way to weight loss or weight maintenance is proper diet and exercise. In my experience, I started with exercise and that eventually motivated my to eat a little healthier so that I wouldn't undo all of the exercise. I exercised before I had a fitness tracker, and I continue to exercise with the tracker. I will admit to going for an extra walk or running a little further to reach a goal number for a day, so in that way the tracker did modify my behavior. But, it isn't going to pull me off of the sofa of run for me.

I would probably also say something like anyone who thinks drinking milk shakes leads to weight loss should probably lose whatever money they spent on those shakes, especially if they go through a one month supply in a week.

But, I won't say any of that because I promised not to hijack the thread.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I read this about self control during our morning devotion time and thought it was appropriate:


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I read this about self control during our morning devotion time and thought it was appropriate:
> 
> View attachment 12779639


I noticed watches weren't listed so we're good 

However I reserve the right to say "the Devil made me do it" should I happen to fall off the wagon at some point this year...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> I noticed watches weren't listed so we're good
> 
> However I reserve the right to say "the Devil made me do it" should I happen to fall off the wagon at some point this year...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It did mention "TIME" however.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> It did mention "TIME" however.


Uh oh, missed that. Guess we got no excuse now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> you might end up in that chair, and share some time with TJ Boogie... preorders schmeorders . shame on both of you. Its like lurking through almost closed doors of strip club.
> 
> Either you enter and spend night stuffing money on Gstrings of "Art school student I need this for my student loan" girls or you look like a pervert peeking.


I'll go for pevert then Sinner. Only looking, promise I won't touch.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> I've already indicated that I do not want to hijack the thread, so I will not respond.
> 
> If I hadn't, I would probably say that I agree with you that the only way to weight loss or weight maintenance is proper diet and exercise. In my experience, I started with exercise and that eventually motivated my to eat a little healthier so that I wouldn't undo all of the exercise. I exercised before I had a fitness tracker, and I continue to exercise with the tracker. I will admit to going for an extra walk or running a little further to reach a goal number for a day, so in that way the tracker did modify my behavior. But, it isn't going to pull me off of the sofa of run for me.
> 
> ...


Perfectly acceptable alternative conversation theme here as far as I'm concerned, it doesn't have to be all about watches, and maybe alternatives are a good idea considering what we're trying to do.......

......I lost 13 kilos last year simply by walking more everyday and watching my calorie intake.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I read this about self control during our morning devotion time and thought it was appropriate:
> 
> View attachment 12779639


It's the voices in my head USC........


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Perfectly acceptable alternative conversation theme here as far as I'm concerned, it doesn't have to be all about watches, and maybe alternatives are a good idea considering what we're trying to do.......
> 
> ......I lost 13 kilos last year simply by walking more everyday and watching my calorie intake.


Hey that's great! I've lost about 9 kilos just by watching carb intake from about end of August to now

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I read this about self control during our morning devotion time and thought it was appropriate:
> 
> View attachment 12779639


May God save us all.. lol. Not sure relying on God to solve the problem for you is the way to success either. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> May God save us all.. lol. Not sure relying on God to solve the problem for you is the way to success either.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Well, recognizing we have a problem is the first step.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

nyamoci said:


> Hey that's great! I've lost about 9 kilos just by watching carb intake from about end of August to now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yes, I lost about 20 kilos back in 2009 and I have managed to keep almost all of it off in the intervening period. So, I can kind of get evangelical about it.

I have found that diet probably plays a bigger role in maintaining my weight than the exercise does. (Exercise makes me hungry. Duh!) So, it is about balancing the two. Daily weigh-ins also help me recognize a problem before it gets out of hand (like during the Holidays), and I can self correct before it becomes a problem. Since you asked, I use a Garmin Index scale that is connected to my Garmin Connect account (along with my Vivosmart and Fenix 3) to track everything.

For what it is worth, I only have one scale and I do not intend to purchase any more scales in 2018, unless my current scale breaks. I am, therefore, starting an offshoot of WPAC, the 2018 Scale Purchasing Abstinence Club (SPAC).

My SOTC:


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Yes, I lost about 20 kilos back in 2009 and I have managed to keep almost all of it off in the intervening period. So, I can kind of get evangelical about it.
> 
> I have found that diet probably plays a bigger role in maintaining my weight than the exercise does. (Exercise makes me hungry. Duh!) So, it is about balancing the two. Daily weigh-ins also help me recognize a problem before it gets out of hand (like during the Holidays), and I can self correct before it becomes a problem. Since you asked, I use a Garmin Index scale that is connected to my Garmin Connect account (along with my Vivosmart and Fenix 3) to track everything.
> 
> ...


Since we're way OT here, I'll recommend one book that got me into fitness a few years ago: "Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle" by Tom Venuto.

Also, if you think watches can be a slippery slope start buying exercise equipment ?

Here's the SOTGG "state of the garage gym":





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jim44 said:


> Since we're way OT here, I'll recommend one book that got me into fitness a few years ago: "Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle" by Tom Venuto.
> 
> Also, if you think watches can be a slippery slope start buying exercise equipment ?
> 
> ...


Well. You can always start a gym...

(Business man start to talk out of me...)

... And bounce some cost.

Srsly. I would not hesitate.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Perfectly acceptable alternative conversation theme here as far as I'm concerned, it doesn't have to be all about watches, and maybe alternatives are a good idea considering what we're trying to do.......
> 
> ......I lost 13 kilos last year simply by walking more everyday and watching my calorie intake.


Either that or the Helson diver you sold weighed 13kg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Since we're way OT here, I'll recommend one book that got me into fitness a few years ago: "Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle" by Tom Venuto.
> 
> Also, if you think watches can be a slippery slope start buying exercise equipment ?
> 
> ...


That's either a medieval torture chamber or you're heavily into S&M.......b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Yes, I lost about 20 kilos back in 2009 and I have managed to keep almost all of it off in the intervening period. So, I can kind of get evangelical about it.
> 
> I have found that diet probably plays a bigger role in maintaining my weight than the exercise does. (Exercise makes me hungry. Duh!) So, it is about balancing the two. Daily weigh-ins also help me recognize a problem before it gets out of hand (like during the Holidays), and I can self correct before it becomes a problem. Since you asked, I use a Garmin Index scale that is connected to my Garmin Connect account (along with my Vivosmart and Fenix 3) to track everything.
> 
> ...


I'm a one scale man, here's mine......

......it used to say "one at a time please" when I stepped on.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Either that or the Helson diver you sold weighed 13kg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


......or a large "movement" was involved.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I lost 10 kilos at work and yet got paid for it. Beat that girlies


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Just checking in with the referees here, does WPAC cover clocks as well as watches? Just hypothetically of course. Like hypothetically a marine chronometer, for example, you know, hypothetically 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

If you can strap it to wrist... Then... Yes. You are in for bashing.

If not show me what you have in mind. Theyre as usefull as cuckoo clocks but never mind.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Just checking in with the referees here, does WPAC cover clocks as well as watches? Just hypothetically of course. Like hypothetically a marine chronometer, for example, you know, hypothetically
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'd say a clock is basically a big pocket-WATCH.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Confession time: I have given into the Christopher Ward January sale and purchased a blue dial Slimline Square at 50% off.
> 
> In my (rather lame) defence, this was a purchase I had planned for some time (subject to one being available in the sale) and one which I had contemplated when I joined the WPAC (see my initial posts). I'll take whatever criticism I have coming to me.


A few thoughts on sales; I've had the opportunity to think about this while lecturing a teen on the perils of purchasing extra content for online games on his cellphone, but it fits here too I guess.

Sales are all about value. A 'true' sale offer should offer a better price compared to what the running price of an item is in the market, not what the previous price of the item in the particular outlet was.

Hence when an item (a watch in our example) is only sold from a single outlet (C.Ward) you can never actually have a true sale. That's because they're arbitrarily setting the price tag in the first place. Why should this C.Ward Slimline Square cost 50% more? why can't they have a 70% sale? there's no concrete answer here because there's no other price to compare it too. There's only the 2nd hand market for Slimline Squares where you can expect the 'invisible hand of the market' to be at work. If the item in question is in demand then it should depreciate at a slower pace than an item that's not liked. Trouble is that 2nd hand market value can only go down the moment C.Ward places the watch on sale. But once it does, it will not bounce up again because the market can now anticipate another flash 'sale'. So basically the moment a watch you've purchased at full retail goes on sale you lose big in its perceived value. And if you're purchasing it while on sale, then there's nothing to gain with regards to perceived value.

Imagine if you'd like living in a small place before the age of the Internet (don't betray how old you are at this point :-d ). There's only a single shop for say clothes, its run by a tailor and he's having a sale on shirts that previously carried a price tag of $50, he'll now sell you one for $20. Is it a true sale? No it isn't. You have no way of knowing what the absolute value of said shirt is. He's the seller and there's nothing to compare it to. It may cost him $5. Or not. Can you compare it to anything else directly? no. So the real question is, why would he do that, why would he put it on sale? well, people may not have enough money to spend on $50 shirts so he's not moving inventory. Also, he may be selling a dated design and people have already bought a number of perfectly good shirts and they have no reason to buy yet another similar shirt. He's got to sell in order to purchase more stuff to sell on. Money can always be made in trading but you have to trade something. So he's creating a buzz to move stuff that otherwise cannot be sold.

To extrapolate from that - the reason for a 'sale' is that (a) the item has been around for too long or (b) the item does not sell well at the original price point. In either case, you did _not_ get a bargain.

Enjoy your new watch! 

_(You obviously didn't know what you were signing in for here, did you?)_


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> He's the seller and there's nothing to compare it to. It may cost him $5. Or not. Can you compare it to anything else directly? no.


Fortunately we dont have those restrictions with watches. We CAN compare to other options....maybe not other CWard Slimlines but certainly other watches we might consider. In the OP's case i might have compared to a Kemmner Tonneau which sells for $450 USD. I dont know if he got a deal or not but he can make an educated judgement that he paid less than he could have if he didnt buy it on sale. AND compared to his other options his relative value seems okay at the sale price.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Eliminating wheat completely from my diet and sugar (most of the time) has been a tremendous help in getting back to my fighting weight, lol. 

I also do HIIT using the Tabata program, there’s an app for that, which is a 4 minute cycle. Basically, I work out for 4-12 minutes a day by doing 1-3 Tabatas. Google is your friend here, there’s lots of online info about Tabata. If you can’t work out for 4 minutes a Day you don’t really want to get in shape.

The wheat thing is simple but not easy, the sugar thing is much more difficult for me, but I’m now in the same size pants I wore in college, I’ve probably lost 15-20 lbs. I don’t own a scale so don’t know for sure.

It’s taken me a long time to figure this out after doing everything known to man for a workout but I’ve finally found something that works for me, YMMV. 

Good luck to those trying to get back in shape.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Following on from George, not only did you not get a bargain, you did not save money.

If something retails at $1000 and you pay $500 for it, you have not saved $500. You have SPENT $500!

Ironically, I found this forum as part of my 'minimalist' change of attitude to life. I wanted the smallest amount of possessions I could have, and ended up wanting one just decent watch. Yeah, I can hear laughing there at the back!
I'm fully signed up to 'what you own ends up owning you', and more possessions just demand all your time and your money and equals greater stress and less happiness. To be fair, I've gone a little overboard and we're now a house of five with only three full size dinner plates! lol

One of the things I was quick to wise up to was sales. Sales don't save you any money. They are basically a giant con to make you spend money you don't have (or need to spend) on things you don't actually need to do a job you'll actually probably need them for.

Unless you have cash set aside for something specific, avoid sales!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Fortunately we dont have those restrictions with watches. We CAN compare to other options....maybe not other CWard Slimlines but certainly other watches we might consider. In the OP's case i might have compared to a Kemmner Tonneau which sells for $450 USD. I dont know if he got a deal or not but he can make an educated judgement that he paid less than he could have if he didnt buy it on sale. AND compared to his other options his relative value seems okay at the sale price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


On the contrary, watches is the prime example of where those restrictions still exist today. And that's precisely why every watch company is trying to sell through their own network. Because they create the _perception_ of a sale when this is in fact a mirage; you're comparing against an arbitrary price. The OP got the watch cheaper than yesterday but there's no guarantee that's going to be the case tomorrow if the 'sale' doesn't go as planned. In fact the point in time where you get the lowest price for a watch is exactly before its inventory ends.

'How about comparing it to other options?' I hear you say (with the Kemmner example). That sounds correct but its not. For each company is positioning according to the positions occupied by their competitors. They may opt to go lower, about the same, or slightly upmarket depending on how they believe they can push their merchandise easier. Its not depending on the qualities of the merchandise itself, but rather its selling point. Pricing throughout the industry is relevant to the projected image and not ticks on a checklist. Those mostly exist to justify the internal placement of the watch within the company's catalog.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Keefy said:


> Following on from George, not only did you not get a bargain, you did not save money.
> 
> If something retails at $1000 and you pay $500 for it, you have not saved $500. You have SPENT $500!
> 
> ...


So what is that elusive one watch for you? It's really not that difficult to make it happen.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> On the contrary, watches is the prime example of where those restrictions still exist today. And that's precisely why every watch company is trying to sell through their own network. Because they create the _perception_ of a sale when this is in fact a mirage; you're comparing against an arbitrary price. The OP got the watch cheaper than yesterday but there's no guarantee that's going to be the case tomorrow if the 'sale' doesn't go as planned. In fact the point in time where you get the lowest price for a watch is exactly before its inventory ends.
> 
> 'How about comparing it to other options?' I hear you say (with the Kemmner example). That sounds correct but its not. For each company is positioning according to the positions occupied by their competitors. They may opt to go lower, about the same, or slightly upmarket depending on how they believe they can push their merchandise easier. Its not depending on the qualities of the merchandise itself, but rather its selling point. Pricing throughout the industry is relevant to the projected image and not ticks on a checklist. Those mostly exist to justify the internal placement of the watch within the company's catalog.


I'll just chalk this up to one of those issues that would make more sense if we were sharing a beer together. Right now to my ears it sounds like a circular argument.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Something somewhat watch related and on topic, kind of.

I’ve always kept track of the watches I’ve purchased and the purchase price, likewise I’ve also tracked what I’ve sold and at what price, but just in Evernote on my phone so nothing very useful.

Last night I put everything in a spreadsheet just to see how much this hobby has cost me. I thought I had done OK as I have always shopped for bargains and knew the market for what I did buy and also thought I did a decent job of selling them. It’s what I do for a living so I should be able to price and sell an item, but I was surprised a little by the results.

Over the last 12-18 months, I have purchased 22 watches and have sold 20. I still have the Squale and Ball so they’re not accounted for in the following numbers.

20 watches purchased for $4,506 
20 watches sold for $4,400
Net loss of $106

I did account for any shipping costs in this calculation but eBay and PayPal fees are not in these numbers. I’ve used both eBay and F29 to sell and a rough estimate is about $85 in eBay fees. PayPal fees are easier as everything went through PP, I used 3% to figure, so add another $135.

That makes a true net loss of around $325

That’s better than I thought it would be and relatively inexpensive for the horological education I’ve received in the process.

By the numbers one can tell that I started in the shallow end of the affordables market, average purchase price was $240, and most everything I bought initially was under $300. I did slowly work my way up in price but it wasn’t until I figured out what I liked. As an FYI, the watches bought/sold ranged in price from $55 (Timex) to $1300 (Sinn). 

This probably isn’t that helpful to the thread but it might encourage someone out there to sell some watches they need to but for some reason haven’t done it. It’s kind of a pain to sell them but you probably won’t lose as much as you think and it will get you ahead of the one in, one out rule.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> If you can strap it to wrist... Then... Yes. You are in for bashing.
> 
> If not show me what you have in mind. Theyre as usefull as cuckoo clocks but never mind.


Well then Smarty , how else do *you* suggest I determine my longitude by means of celestial navigation? ?

(yes I did just have to look up Wikipedia to see what they were actually used for  )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jim44 said:


> Well then Smarty , how else do *you* suggest I determine my longitude by means of celestial navigation? ?
> 
> (yes I did just have to look up Wikipedia to see what they were actually used for  )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ermmm.. It is usefull if you get lost in the middle of ocean. And no sat nav, GPS... In that case... Just lean back and let the current drive you to the dead see. You shall know it by its looks of large dump yard floating...

Are you following me!?

Right.

So from over there its just 800 miles to US coast on the left or similar to ireland on right.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Something somewhat watch related and on topic, kind of.
> 
> I've always kept track of the watches I've purchased and the purchase price, likewise I've also tracked what I've sold and at what price, but just in Evernote on my phone so nothing very useful.
> 
> ...


I'd say you are potentially way ahead of where you could have landed considering your velocity. Congratulations.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> Ermmm.. It is usefull if you get lost in the middle of ocean. And no sat nav, GPS... In that case... Just lean back and let the current drive you to the dead see. You shall know it by its looks of large dump yard floating...
> 
> Are you following me!?
> 
> ...


Ok Ireland it is then, and damn the torpedos! Better beer, and also just a hop and a jump from Geneva and Glashütte ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jim44 said:


> Ok Ireland it is then, and damn the torpedos! Better beer, and also just a hop and a jump from Geneva and Glashütte ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well... That went in wrong direction.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

on the topic of abstinence strategies:

One technique that I use when making a purchase especially things that are in the "wants" category rather than "needs" category is to put a picture of it on my phone/laptop as a desktop/screensaver picture. That way I have to look at the item that is my object of desire for at least 45 to 60 days. If after that much time I still want it, then I start the process of finding the best deal (of course now I'm not sure that's even possible anymore....thanks to George). It's amazing how often something that looks like it is just perfect for me becomes very boring after just a few days. Even items that are really appealing start to feel less important in terms of what it would cost to buy them after a couple of weeks. 

I've had a lot of success with that system. It isn't perfect and I don't always play precisely by my own rules but it works most of the time. It is sort of like the idea of wearing what you do have for a week at a time. Some watches no matter how nice they are to look at don't want to stay on my wrist that a full week. If I can't go a couple of weeks at a time wearing the same piece it needs to move on. During the Christmas holidays I only wore my Halios Delfin........a watch that i really love the look of, and even love to wear, a watch that i find to be very well built, and punches well above it's price point.......I found that after about the 4th day I was ready to wear something else and didn't appreciate all it's goodness anymore. That was the catalyst for me putting the watch up for sale this week. This is not the case with my Speedy for instance. I could easily wear that every day for weeks and not grow tired of it. I know everyone won't feel that my logic is a good reason to sell, but I'm not a collector in the least but very much a wearer. I have to use what I have and not just have it be eye candy. In truth if the watch was a $200 piece I would probably hold it longer but for what the Delfin is worth, I don't need that much $ sitting around to be worn only occasionally.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Fortunately we dont have those restrictions with watches. We CAN compare to other options....maybe not other CWard Slimlines but certainly other watches we might consider. In the OP's case i might have compared to a Kemmner Tonneau which sells for $450 USD. I dont know if he got a deal or not but he can make an educated judgement that he paid less than he could have if he didnt buy it on sale. AND compared to his other options his relative value seems okay at the sale price.
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think that the issue of whether it was a bargain is irrelevant here, the problem is buying a watch when you already have one that is very similar already. You'll justify it to yourself all day long and talk yourself into it being alright and it's the slippery slope. If you aren't happy with the square blue dialed watch and have to buy another square blue dialed watch then what's to stop yet another one catching your eye (such as the kemmner......)?

(Apologies jon_huskisson talkin' about ya here, but as an example......)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> On the contrary, watches is the prime example of where those restrictions still exist today. And that's precisely why every watch company is trying to sell through their own network. Because they create the _perception_ of a sale when this is in fact a mirage; you're comparing against an arbitrary price. The OP got the watch cheaper than yesterday but there's no guarantee that's going to be the case tomorrow if the 'sale' doesn't go as planned. In fact the point in time where you get the lowest price for a watch is exactly before its inventory ends.
> 
> 'How about comparing it to other options?' I hear you say (with the Kemmner example). That sounds correct but its not. For each company is positioning according to the positions occupied by their competitors. They may opt to go lower, about the same, or slightly upmarket depending on how they believe they can push their merchandise easier. Its not depending on the qualities of the merchandise itself, but rather its selling point. Pricing throughout the industry is relevant to the projected image and not ticks on a checklist. Those mostly exist to justify the internal placement of the watch within the company's catalog.


Sales to me always say one simple thing "hey, here's all the stock that no one wanted to buy and we're cutting the prices to make this crap look attractive" :-!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

My Hammy arrived today. Added unboxing to review here.

My two together.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Something somewhat watch related and on topic, kind of.
> 
> I've always kept track of the watches I've purchased and the purchase price, likewise I've also tracked what I've sold and at what price, but just in Evernote on my phone so nothing very useful.
> 
> ...


I like that, keep a spreadsheet of all the costs that would be fairly sobering for some of us......


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> on the topic of abstinence strategies:
> 
> One technique that I use when making a purchase especially things that are in the "wants" category rather than "needs" category is to put a picture of it on my phone/laptop as a desktop/screensaver picture. .


+1
I have the Speedy as my phone wallpaper and the Sinn 556 as my laptops.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I lost 10 kilos at work and yet got paid for it. Beat that girlies


In this country we call it trafficking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Something somewhat watch related and on topic, kind of.
> 
> I've always kept track of the watches I've purchased and the purchase price, likewise I've also tracked what I've sold and at what price, but just in Evernote on my phone so nothing very useful.
> 
> ...


Ebay steals 10% of total value. If you assume $85 in ebay fees then not much of your overall sales were done through that channel. I just went through my list of 14 purchased and then sold watches. Most of the sales were +/- a few dollars, a few I got beat up on pretty good and a small number I (and ebay) did rather well on. My outlay for the 14 watches was $2695.36 and after sales less ebay, paypal and covering shipping left me with a profit of $175.59. Of course that puny little profit is far eclipsed with what I have tied up in watches I still have. Ultimately I would say one is far better off to make their watch purchases slowly and with thought than deal with the hassle of flipping.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Keefy said:


> Following on from George, not only did you not get a bargain, you did not save money.
> 
> If something retails at $1000 and you pay $500 for it, you have not saved $500. You have SPENT $500!
> 
> ...


One of the things I've always done is only to spend on watches what I have in the watch fund. And the only money in the watch fund comes from sales of watches. I never add to it. I only have maybe two wAtches I might consider selling currently so with all the rest being keepers it's making me confident that 2018 will be a bit of a watch drought for me. In the past I've flipped a helluva lot of watches making a few quid each time and it took a LOT of turnover to get to the stage I'm at but for me it's the lack of itch to SELL anything that's key rather than the lack of itch to BUY, as one relies on the other. Ofc this method will only resonate with a minority but it worked for me. Currently trialing one of the potential for sales on for 7 days straight to see if it engenders any pre sellers remorse. It's a beater with a few wear marks here and there - I'll let you guys know the outcome in a week....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

In late 2016, I got three watches in quick succession. One stayed, and it was the $55 Casio Altimeter/Barometer I'm wearing right now (Love Casio in general). The others were a white dialed Glycine Combat Sub that had to be returned due to a faulty crown, and a Hamilton Thin-O-Matic that I didn't wear as much as I anticipated. Then in 2017, I first bought two Citizen atomics and kept one of them. I also bought a Squale 30 ATMOS GMT Ceramica that I didn't bond with so it was quickly sold as well. The last incoming was a Timex Expedition that I picked up on ebay. I love that beast and still have it. So of the last six watches that I've had coming in, only three remain and their total purchase price was under $250. 

I am apprehensive about spending any significant sum on a single or even two nicer watches. $2000+ on a Tudor? Gulp. I never spent more than $600 on any watch. 

I really enjoy this thread, maybe more so than looking at what watches I should buy.... have I reached the point where I don't really want anything new anymore? Looking at the watch box, it could use some nice pieces but the more fun money I have in Paypal, the harder it is to spend. 

I sold all my divers except for the two Seiko Monsters and the cheap Casio MDV106. For the Casio, it's the best watch you can buy for $40 period and will outlive me, I'm sure. It's my construction/knock around watch and I'll never sell it. The Monsters are the ideal size diver for me and I told myself "no more divers because none will suit your wrist better". Besides, all other divers I like cost way more money so that's the point of buying them? They can't beat the Monsters in any way that has any logic to it.

I'm so conservative when it comes to buying that I probably can't buy a piece I know I'll lose my shirt on in a future sale. Some watches I got such good deals on that I'll make a profit when I sell them, like I did with the Hamilton. While this is all well and good for the WPAC's purpose, I don't want this "fear" of losing money to overshadow the joy of the hobby and getting something "new". Where is the fun if I think about dollars and cents all the time? It's not how I make a living so why overthink it?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> I'd say you are potentially way ahead of where you could have landed considering your velocity. Congratulations.


I've stuck to the old trader adage of "You make your money when you buy". Almost everything I've bought was at a discount so I knew I could get out of them without losing too much.

Some were well sold but almost all of them were well bought, that certainly helped curb my losses.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My losses have been small but my wins have been big. However with more losses than wins I come out about break even. I've probably "lost" more on straps/bracelets/natos with zero potential for gains.

But like ARD had mentioned before once you step up into a higher price level of watch, flipping becomes a dangerous game. When you are facing $170+ in transaction (pay pal, shipping, and insurance) costs it really makes you think hard about buying it in the first place...then what if you get a difficult buyer that makes life difficult for you after the sale

My brother just sold a $2,000+ watch brand new in in-the box , still in plastic wrap, never worn, on eBay, The buyer is complaining about some perceived quality issues and forcing him to take it back at his cost. Paypal/ebay is taking the buyers side. My brother bought the watch at good discount but this transaction has eaten up all the savings. Now when he tries to resell, it will hurt. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

impetusera said:


> Ebay steals 10% of total value. If you assume $85 in ebay fees then not much of your overall sales were done through that channel. I just went through my list of 14 purchased and then sold watches. Most of the sales were +/- a few dollars, a few I got beat up on pretty good and a small number I (and ebay) did rather well on. My outlay for the 14 watches was $2695.36 and after sales less ebay, paypal and covering shipping left me with a profit of $175.59. Of course that puny little profit is far eclipsed with what I have tied up in watches I still have. Ultimately I would say one is far better off to make their watch purchases slowly and with thought than deal with the hassle of flipping.


Your right, I didn't use eBay often but probably should have on a few of the less expensive ones.

I agree that taking time and making well thought out purchases will help some with the constant flipping. I'm more patient with any purchases today but that wasn't always true.

When starting out I had no idea what I liked. I thought I did but until a watch is on the wrist, I'm not sure anyone can for certain. Diameter, LTL, crown position, etc don't always translate from paper to wrist.

I think that when you first start out you have to handle a few IRL before you can have any idea what works and what doesn't. IMO, that's why it's important to shop wisely and buy at a discount when possible to avoid a huge loss when a mistake is made and I've made a few.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jkpa said:


> I am apprehensive about spending any significant sum on a single or even two nicer watches.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I suffer from this phobia as well. My bargain Damasko serves me well because it really is for now the most I would spend. I'm selling my only other watch and it will not be replaced.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> But it's only 4th January
> Could you not have waited till the CW Easter sale, the CW summer sale or maybe even the CW "it a day with a Y in it" sale?





sinner777 said:


> So.. You have already had square dress watch and you bought a square dress watch.
> 
> As much as I like the CW... Admit it. You only bought it because it was cheap?
> 
> ...





Wimads said:


> Oh man... Get a grip! Control your impulses! Sales are going to happen more than once a year. Don't fall into the trap of thinking you need to act quick, because a deal like that might not come up again... Acting quick is the best way to ensure you won't think it through... (Which is exactly what mister marketing man wants you to do, don't give him the satisfaction, he's evil)
> 
> Everytime a sale happens, don't act right away. Kill that voice telling you you need to be quick. Put the watch up in here to get bashed, sleep on it at least one night, and that might already be enough to come back to your senses.


I admit, I have been guilty of these things in the past (I referenced above a killer deal on a Certina DS1 that I jumped on mainly because it was a killer deal, that I subsequently cancelled) but on this occasion this was a watch I have been considering for quite some time, which would undoubtedly be a step up from my soon-to-be-sold Chinese Forum Project Watch, which is no longer available from CW outside of their sales, and which I have regretted missing out on during previous CW sales. Sure, I could've waited until the next CW sale, but there's no guarantee that the watch would be available, or that I'd move fast enough to snag one. The fact that it was 50% off ($315 shipped) was definitely a bonus.

I joined the WPAC with the stated intention of making a January purchase before committing myself more fully. Now that I've got that purchase out of my system, the sadistic side of me might be able to enjoy watching some of you struggle to resist.

#noregrets


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I just bought a sweet 2015 VW Golf TSi....all available money spent on it 
count me in the club.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

chuasam said:


> I just bought a sweet 2015 VW Golf TSi....all available money spent on it
> count me in the club.


Good for you. I'm thinking of using the watch fund for a new hifi stereo system instead of a watch this summer. But it's still early.

To clarify what I wrote earlier. Yes, good deals and bargains do exist. I just commented on what is not a bargain.

I would define a good deal as any price within plus/minus 10% of the going market average for the watch provided the market has been stable for at least six months.

My definition of a bargain is a watch that you can sell the very next day at a meaningful profit (20%+). Which leads to a simple axiom that if you're not wearing a watch you can sell at a meaningful profit then you should sell it tomorrow.

A trading opportunity on the other hand is something totally different. Because there's always inherent risk at any trade, the profit margin for a purchase made explicitly for trade needs to be obscenely high. Think 30% for large value items and 100%+ for small value items. These are margins only found in vintage niche stuff.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree. And in vintage niche when it comes to watches you always have to be carefull and double carefull.

People forget that everything has its limits. Working hours for cars and watches and other mechanical stuff are limited. Parts break down,they get worn out. You have to know your stuff and you have to know a guy who can repair your stuff.


Since the whole vintage watches euforia (khough Hodinke khough) it has become a sign of good taste to have vintage watch. But it is 40-50 years old mechanical gadget. You cant expect it to work like new one. And then problems begin...


And offcourse the whole Franken scene has become strong. I have seen obscenely priced franken vintage watches that are declared as "all original"


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jkpa said:


> In late 2016, I got three watches in quick succession. One stayed, and it was the $55 Casio Altimeter/Barometer I'm wearing right now (Love Casio in general). The others were a white dialed Glycine Combat Sub that had to be returned due to a faulty crown, and a Hamilton Thin-O-Matic that I didn't wear as much as I anticipated. Then in 2017, I first bought two Citizen atomics and kept one of them. I also bought a Squale 30 ATMOS GMT Ceramica that I didn't bond with so it was quickly sold as well. The last incoming was a Timex Expedition that I picked up on ebay. I love that beast and still have it. So of the last six watches that I've had coming in, only three remain and their total purchase price was under $250.
> 
> I am apprehensive about spending any significant sum on a single or even two nicer watches. $2000+ on a Tudor? Gulp. I never spent more than $600 on any watch.
> 
> ...


Well if you stay in the shallow end of the pool then you're probably still going to be able to enjoy the hobby without worrying about the financial implications aren't you, but that's somewhat at odds with WPAC; buying new watches.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> My losses have been small but my wins have been big. However with more losses than wins I come out about break even. I've probably "lost" more on straps/bracelets/natos with zero potential for gains.
> 
> But like ARD had mentioned before once you step up into a higher price level of watch, flipping becomes a dangerous game. When you are facing $170+ in transaction (pay pal, shipping, and insurance) costs it really makes you think hard about buying it in the first place...then what if you get a difficult buyer that makes life difficult for you after the sale
> 
> ...


Another good reason to stop the flipping cycle isn't it. You don't lose on resale value or PayPal/eBay ripoff fees and you avoid any problems with difficult buyers......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jkpa said:


> I am apprehensive about spending any significant sum on a single or even two nicer watches. $2000+ on a Tudor? Gulp. I never spent more than $600 on any watch.





Heljestrand said:


> I suffer from this phobia as well. My bargain Damasko serves me well because it really is for now the most I would spend. I'm selling my only other watch and it will not be replaced.


Same here, the thought of having a brand new Tudor BB on my wrist ($3000 dollars worth here in the UK) makes me shiver, but that's the almost Victorian principles towards money that my parents had coming through, even though I can afford one. My experience of the luxury watches suggests that they are not appreciably better than say a Squale or a Steinhart especially considering the disparity in prices.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I joined the WPAC with the stated intention of making a January purchase before committing myself more fully. Now that I've got that purchase out of my system, the sadistic side of me might be able to enjoy watching some of you struggle to resist.
> 
> #noregrets


Fair enough Jon, what's done is done. Just remember the one in one out :-!.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Hornet99 said:


> Ruse?! No ruse here Barry. TBH a fair number of us had our issues with abstinence last year, so after a year trying we'll see if we can do it properly this year.....


Hehe. No offence intended, just bad choice of wording. I meant 'ruse' in the sense of 'tactics' but with Sod's Law lurking in the background...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Another good reason to stop the flipping cycle isn't it. You don't lose on resale value or PayPal/eBay ripoff fees and you avoid any problems with difficult buyers......


Perhaps, although ebay frequently do deals like £1 final value fees which means the only cost to the seller is the paypal price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Same here, the thought of having a brand new Tudor BB on my wrist ($3000 dollars worth here in the UK) makes me shiver, but that's the almost Victorian principles towards money that my parents had coming through, even though I can afford one. My experience of the luxury watches suggests that they are not appreciably better than say a Squale or a Steinhart especially considering the disparity in prices.


Owned dozens of steinharts and still own quite a lot. Have to say tho I don't regret the leap of faith it (admittedly) took to get myself a tudor. There is a significant difference in quality as well as price, but plenty room for both in the collection. Horses for courses - some will happily sell all cheaper watches to get a good one. Others will enjoy one "good" watch while keeping cheaper ones for daily wear. All I will say is if you buy a good used Tudor at a decent price you will never lose cash if you decide to resell it in future. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Owned dozens of steinharts and still own quite a lot. Have to say tho I don't regret the leap of faith it (admittedly) took to get myself a tudor. There is a significant difference in quality as well as price, but plenty room for both in the collection. Horses for courses - some will happily sell all cheaper watches to get a good one. Others will enjoy one "good" watch while keeping cheaper ones for daily wear. All I will say is if you buy a good used Tudor at a decent price you will never lose cash if you decide to resell it in future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black bay is THE poster child for buying preowned and NOT new.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm still not sure if I will be able to sell them, but I definitely need to change my watch spending habits, so let's do this. 
SOTC:
2 Dan Henry (63 & 70) [keep]














2 Undone Urban [sell]














2 William L. 1985 [sell]







2 Vostok [sell]







Vratislavia Conceptum [sell]







Seiko SNZH55 [sell]







Seiko SRPB41 [keep]







Seiko SSC017 [sell]







Seiko PADI SRPA21 [keep]







HKED Bund [keep]







EMG DL63 [keep]







Jacob & Sköld [already for sale]







Glycine Combat 6 [keep]







Roue SSD Two [probably gonna sell]







Nodus Trieste LE [keep]







MWW No. 4 [keep]







Scurfa Diver One [keep?]







Swiss Army Chrono Classic [sell]







Swatch Sistem51 [keep]







T/X Perpetual Calendar [already for sale]







Parnis Sterile Pilot [already for sale]







Seiko SRPB17 (in transit, last 2017 impulse buy) pic from web [sell?]







Borealis Portus Cale (preorder for July) [keep] pic also borrowed 








I already have tons of straps, so no more watch and straps purchase in 2018. My only plan is to fix an old Tissot from my great-grandpa that my dad found and gave it to me.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Forgot the Hamilton [probably staying]


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

fvc74 said:


> Forgot the Hamilton [probably staying]
> View attachment 12781967


Your affinity for homage watches may be unequaled.

If you simply kept the Seiko "Cocktail" and the Glycine you'd have one of the coolest two watch "collections" going. (and use the proceeds for your sales to take a nice getaway weekend.)

That many watches would give me massive anxiety. Good luck with your pruning and purging.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

fvc74 said:


> Forgot the Hamilton [probably staying]
> View attachment 12781967


Nice watches and great photos, good luck on the purge. Anticipating the fat stack of cash I will have after the sale is complete has helped motivate me to sell watches.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

fvc74 said:


> I'm still not sure if I will be able to sell them, but I definitely need to change my watch spending habits, so let's do this.
> SOTC:
> 
> I already have tons of straps, so no more watch and straps purchase in 2018. My only plan is to fix an old Tissot from my great-grandpa that my dad found and gave it to me.
> View attachment 12781959


Welcome top WPAC! :-!

......just a question, but if you're not saving towards a goal do you need to sell any? Or do you feel that reducing the collection will make things better? Just be careful of the temptation to spend the funds you'll accrue......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NODUS
GLYCINE
PADI TURTLE
COCKTAIL TIME


Sell the rest.... maybe pick one of your black dial watches to keep.... I like the black dial undone watch. That also gives you one easy to maintain quartz watch to go along with the other autos.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> Your affinity for homage watches may be unequaled.
> 
> If you simply kept the Seiko "Cocktail" and the Glycine you'd have one of the coolest two watch "collections" going. (and use the proceeds for your sales to take a nice getaway weekend.)
> 
> That many watches would give me massive anxiety. Good luck with your pruning and purging.


That would be too radical, maybe this can be my goal for WPAC 2020


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome top WPAC! :-!
> 
> ......just a question, but if you're not saving towards a goal do you need to sell any? Or do you feel that reducing the collection will make things better? Just be careful of the temptation to spend the funds you'll accrue......


Too many watches, most of them I never wear. Would love to get an Oris 65 and a Sinn 104 or 556, but only if I manage to sell everything and in 2019.

BTW just saw the new Nodus retrospect...


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> NODUS
> GLYCINE
> PADI TURTLE
> COCKTAIL TIME
> ...


I like the selection, but only 5? 
I'm not sure I can do that rn


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

fvc74 said:


> Too many watches, most of them I never wear. Would love to get an Oris 65 and a Sinn 104 or 556, but only if I manage to sell everything and in 2019.
> 
> BTW just saw the new Nodus retrospect...


I can highly recommend the Oris 65 (but only if you buy it in 2019......!) its a lovely watch.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hey, happy new year everyone! I see WPAC 2018 is well underway! well, count me in, boys!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

fvc74 said:


> I like the selection, but only 5?
> I'm not sure I can do that rn


Take the 5 suggested watches and put all the others away (where you can't see them easily) and try those 5 for a whole month. You've got nothing to lose by doing this experiment and the results might surprise you. I went from 20 at the start of 2017 to 6.......


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

fvc74 said:


> Too many watches, most of them I never wear. *Would love to get an Oris 65 and a Sinn 104 or 556*, but only if I manage to sell everything and in 2019.
> 
> BTW just saw the new Nodus retrospect...


You already own them or at least any ONE of them now. They just happen to go by the name Dan, William, Undone, etc etc.

Don't mean to be harsh but you've filled up on I guess micros? I have no affection toward them personally but they serve the purpose of making people think they are getting the next great thing I guess. The 3 watches you would like to own, the Oris and either Sinn are significant improvements IMO. Different strokes for different folks but you wouldn't be here and be bravely showing your excesses if either you want to change your buying habits or you simply want to get a thrill by showing what you have accumulated. My guess is that you really don't like your present path.

On the surface each of your watches actually look very pleasing....they are really not horrible by any means. The Sinn(s) or Oris you aspire to own will give you as much satisfaction as a gaggle of watches named Dan and William et al. Make it happen if that is what you really desire because you basically own at least one of them already in the assets you hold.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Hey, happy new year everyone! I see WPAC 2018 is well underway! well, count me in, boys!


Mr C :-!.

.......glad to see you making an appearance. Where's your SOTC then?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Oops, forgot SOTC for 2018. Well, this one's easy:
















Yep, still going strong with the Hammy. 2018 should be a breeze.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Oops, forgot SOTC for 2018. Well, this one's easy:
> 
> View attachment 12782095
> 
> ...


 I love your "collection".


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> The black bay is THE poster child for buying preowned and NOT new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Are there a lot of Black Bays for sale on the second hand market? They must not be very good. Probably shouldn't get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> You already own them or at least any ONE of them now. They just happen to go by the name Dan, William, Undone, etc etc.
> 
> Don't mean to be harsh but you've filled up on I guess micros? I have no affection toward them personally but they serve the purpose of making people think they are getting the next great thing I guess. The 3 watches you would like to own, the Oris and either Sinn are significant improvements IMO. Different strokes for different folks but you wouldn't be here and be bravely showing your excesses if either you want to change your buying habits or you simply want to get a thrill by showing what you have accumulated. My guess is that you really don't like your present path.
> 
> On the surface each of your watches actually look very pleasing....they are really not horrible by any means. The Sinn(s) or Oris you aspire to own will give you as much satisfaction as a gaggle of watches named Dan and William et al. Make it happen if that is what you really desire because you basically own at least one of them already in the assets you hold.


I agree with you 100%, that's why I'm here. One of the reasons I keep buying these affordables is because it's simply not safe or smart to wear an expensive watch where I live - I got robbed 3 times in a couple years - so if it happens again (God forbid), I won't bother losing 200 bucks.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Take the 5 suggested watches and put all the others away (where you can't see them easily) and try those 5 for a whole month. You've got nothing to lose by doing this experiment and the results might surprise you. I went from 20 at the start of 2017 to 6.......


Will do. Thanks


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> NODUS
> GLYCINE
> PADI TURTLE
> COCKTAIL TIME
> ...


Scrolling through the white dialed undone was the sharp looking one to me.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The black bay is THE poster child for buying preowned and NOT new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Apart from a couple of steinhart limited issues, I've never bought a new watch in my life.....preloved baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Are there a lot of Black Bays for sale on the second hand market? They must not be very good. Probably shouldn't get one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of people seem to use Tudor as a stepping stone to Rolex so they flip them. It's where the value is I guess. Prob should get one but not till 2019

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Good for you. I'm thinking of using the watch fund for a new hifi stereo system instead of a watch this summer. But it's still early.
> 
> To clarify what I wrote earlier. Yes, good deals and bargains do exist. I just commented on what is not a bargain.
> 
> ...


It's awesome finally having a car that's worth more than the gear I usually carry in it.

A good price on a watch you don't really want isn't a deal.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I just shipped out 3 watches that sold last night. Got about $400 in the watch fund.

The goal is to downsize the collection from 40 to 35 this year.

The list of possibilities so far:

Get Dad's Bucherer chrono fixed. I don't think I can afford this, as it is missing parts and Valjoux 72 parts are pretty dear, these days. I had it in to a watchmaker in 2016 and it needed donor parts that he couldn't find. I looked at movements on ebay, and they were getting $400+ for them. So this might get retired from use. It looks better than this now. The dial is clean and it has a new crystal, but it is missing the lower pusher and a part inside that helps reset one of the sub registers.

Seiko Bell-O-Matic. I love mechanical alarm watches. The one that I have, an heirloom, kind of ugly and doesn't have quick-set date, so I find I'm not wearing it much. I DID pay $300 to have it serviced a couple years ago. Here's my current mechanical alarm:

Beijing Beihai. I just LOVE this watch. I've got an inquiry out to our mates in the Chinese Mechanical watches sub-forum as to whether they're worth the money, with regards to movement and execution quality. ($375) I have looked at this one off and on over the years, but was able to resist because it didn't have date. Now, it does. But $370 for a Chinese watch!? I want some independent confirmation that quality is good first. 
Beijing Beihai 3.0 SB18 hand-winding mechanical watch (silver sunny ray)

Before someone (like that aggressive Croatian guy) rips into me for thinking of buying watches, let me say that my goal is to shrink my collection a bit (from 40 to 35) and keeping a good variety, not complete abstinence. I'm going to sell or give away a few more Casios, at least. I'm completely OK with selling one to get one or giving away some and replacing part of them.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Having a plan is good for you Smaug! 

I must say the subdial placement on that Beijing thing is a little bit too close to center for my liking though.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

@smaug, did your dad wrestle alligators for a living? That Bucherer looks like it’s been through hell and back.

If I had a watch like that from my father I would sell everything I had to get it fixed. That’s one of a kind for a lot of different reasons.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Hey MrC!
I'm left wondering what happened in the later part of 2017! Last I remember it was all vintage Longines (?) and the Archimede. But now, just that cute little Hammy!?
That sure is a nice one watch collection though!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> @smaug, did your dad wrestle alligators for a living? That Bucherer looks like it's been through hell and back.
> 
> If I had a watch like that from my father I would sell everything I had to get it fixed. That's one of a kind for a lot of different reasons.


^this

1. It's dads watch
2. It's only $400
3. You have FORTY other watches

You know what to do.... oh and unless I'm mistaken WPAC rules ignore repairs to watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Before someone (like that aggressive Croatian guy) rips into me for thinking of buying watches, let me say that my goal is to shrink my collection a bit (from 40 to 35) and keeping a good variety, not complete abstinence. I'm going to sell or give away a few more Casios, at least. I'm completely OK with selling one to get one or giving away some and replacing part of them.


The "aggressive Croatian guy" as you put it is doing his job in WPAC Smaug :-!. One of the main tenets of WPAC in 2017 was to bash any potential purchases to try a persuade people to not purchase and stick to abstinence. It's all in good humour you know......

This is the problem I thought might occur with changing the rules to allow people to move some what away from the original WPAC intent; in that it's unlikely we'll keep track of everyone's individual plans so people need to understand that the driving principal is still abstinence.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> ^this
> 
> 1. It's dads watch
> 2. It's only $400
> ...


.......what Rusty said. |>


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

It is better to only buy pre-owned even if you think you know something. Case in point my Hammy is FS - F108 back on my wrist.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fvc74 said:


> I like the selection, but only 5?
> I'm not sure I can do that rn


BUT YOU JUST SAID.........



fvc74 said:


> Too many watches, most of them I never wear.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Finally took pics.
Keepers. Yeah, i know I have 2 full face lumed. Deal with it.








Sellers








Junkers. Not that kind of Junkers. 









I'm ready for the backlash.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Finally took pics.
> Keepers. Yeah, i know I have 2 full face lumed. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> ...


There is no backlash. We only bash potential purchases 
I love that wee lumed citizen. Classic watch. I like the fact you've identified a bunch to sell - positive sign of sensible planning. In your Junkers that wee Casio digital is actually a bit retro cool. I'd be tempted to keep that one. What's your plans for 2018. Got your eye on something or just downsizing ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It is better to only buy pre-owned even if you think you know something. Case in point my Hammy is FS - F108 back on my wrist.


What was wrong with the Hammy then? Can't be anything to do with it not getting enough light b-). Were you worrying about under/over winding it?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

@jetcash, I recognize that watchbox and pillows. Hard to beat for $13 and change...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> What was wrong with the Hammy then? Can't be anything to do with it not getting enough light b-). Were you worrying about under/over winding it?


Mostly it was the look of the green dial. But now that you mention it, the winding issue question, wind it full and let it run down, or wind it a bit through out the day to prevent large tension swings, but that really was not the problem. I think the biggest issue is that I really liked the F108 more overall. So to be the one watch guy the Hammy has to go. I thought it would be the other way around and even ordered a nice Hadley Roma leather strap for the Hammy. Now I wonder how the Casio will look on it.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> There is no backlash. We only bash potential purchases
> I love that wee lumed citizen. Classic watch. I like the fact you've identified a bunch to sell - positive sign of sensible planning. In your Junkers that wee Casio digital is actually a bit retro cool. I'd be tempted to keep that one. What's your plans for 2018. Got your eye on something or just downsizing ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to get to one box. Then see how I feel about going less. My weakness is ulta affordables. They're just so darn cheap!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> @jetcash, I recognize that watchbox and pillows. Hard to beat for $13 and change...


Truth!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

So, in my opening post I said I traded two watches for one decent, legible, quartz watch. Today the fine man I traded with was feeling a little guilty about what he traded and what he received in trade - though he need not have. We both knew what was being traded and we both agreed to the trade. Because of that, his impression that there was a discrepency, he offered me an additional watch. I told him thank you, no. That I am perfectly happy with the two watches I currently own.

I am not writing this now because I think/feel that I am bdtter than those who have succumbed to the temptation already. I would’ve accepted that watch a few months agao. Rather, I am writing this to encourage everyone to be strong to your commitment. 

I am enjoying this. I used to scour watchrecon and the sales forum looking for “something”...”anything”. I have not done either since joining this thread.

I have, or am, become comfortable with the thought of owning one watch and will be contemplating that as we progress throught this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

rosborn said:


> So, in my opening post I said I traded two watches for one decent, legible, quartz watch. Today the fine man I traded with was feeling a little guilty about what he traded and what he received in trade - though he need not have. We both knew what was being traded and we both agreed to the trade. Because of that, his impression that there was a discrepency, he offered me an additional watch. I told him thank you, no. That I am perfectly happy with the two watches I currently own.
> 
> I am not writing this now because I think/feel that I am bdtter than those who have succumbed to the temptation already. I would've accepted that watch a few months agao. Rather, I am writing this to encourage everyone to be strong to your commitment.
> 
> ...


I'm a one watch guy too. The problem is it's always the next one... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

rosborn said:


> So, in my opening post I said I traded two watches for one decent, legible, quartz watch. Today the fine man I traded with was feeling a little guilty about what he traded and what he received in trade - though he need not have. We both knew what was being traded and we both agreed to the trade. Because of that, his impression that there was a discrepency, he offered me an additional watch. I told him thank you, no. That I am perfectly happy with the two watches I currently own.
> 
> I am not writing this now because I think/feel that I am bdtter than those who have succumbed to the temptation already. I would've accepted that watch a few months agao. Rather, I am writing this to encourage everyone to be strong to your commitment.
> 
> ...


Yes Sir! (Watchrecon) is the devil incarnate and best to avoid until you do as much research and think things clearly through multiple times.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> @smaug, did your dad wrestle alligators for a living? That Bucherer looks like it's been through hell and back.
> 
> If I had a watch like that from my father I would sell everything I had to get it fixed. That's one of a kind for a lot of different reasons.


It's a long story about that watch, but since you mention it, I'll relate it here and see what you think.

My grandpa and grandma, in 1971, started going on a trip to Europe every year for about 10 or 12 years. Right before they retired. On their first trip, they went to Switzerland and asked everyone in the family if anyone wanted a Swiss watch. Dad piped up that yes, he would, and he gave Pop $150 or so and asked for a chronograph. So Pop came back with that Bucherer.

As a kid growing up in the 80s, I remember that watch on his wrist about 90% of the time. He had already been wearing it 10 years by the time I can remember anything. (I was born in '76) He had a thin digital watch that played melodies that he wore once in awhile for fun, but that's all I can recall until the 90s.

Dad wore it until it wasn't keeping time any more, or rather it was getting GREEDY with it. My great uncle on his side was a jeweler/watchmaker, so he had him tune it up. By this point, dear old Uncle Alex had already retired and was not as steady as he used to be, so I suspect he just dialed the regulator back a bit and fixed the bezel, as it was all loosey-goosey. It was good enough for another few years. He wore it until it was gaining several minutes per day. I think that was about '92.

Then, he put it in his drawer and bought a $15 Casio. He marveled at its accuracy, but didn't have any particular feelings for it. I remember he beat that one up, and it died in a battery change, as _really_ cheap watches are prone to do. He meant to get it tuned up one day, but never got around to it.

When he turned 65, I wanted to get him a watch. He said he'd just like his old Bucherer tuned up and wear that again. So I took up a collection from my brother and sister, and we split the cost of having it refurbished. It was $500.

He wore it for maybe 6 months, then I stopped seeing it. I asked him what happened, and he was evasive; said he wanted to try some others. (he was never very honest, when it came down to it) Years later, I found it in a pile of junk in bad shape. Moldy inside, scratched all to hell and missing a pusher and the crown. Obviously, one of his dumbass little dogs got ahold of it. (he had 7 Yorkies and Chihuahuas at the time) and he didn't have the guts to admit it or get it fixed on his dime. Probably good, as I would have killed him.

Then, a couple years ago, I asked for it for Christmas. He gladly gave it to me. I brought it to my local watchmaker, whom I thought the world of. I told him it was not a hurry. Big mistake. He put it on the back burner and did contract work for a jeweler, and did a stint at another big jeweler as the in-house watchmaker. After a year and no word from him, I started hounding him every couple weeks. The SoB would not make a commitment. Finally, he said he couldn't find parts he needed for it. Made a big deal about finding pushers that would work. He said he was missing a part, told me what it was, and welcomed me to help him find it. Without that part, the watch would still run, but part of the chrono wouldn't work right. I decided that was OK, I needed to get the watch back. He must have cobbled it together, because a pusher fell out within a week of getting it back. He charged me $300 for that. He blamed me treating it roughly. (I hadn't)

During that period, I looked on ebay for a donor movement and saw a couple in the $500 range. I look now, and see that they're going for $800. They're so valuable, that folks are parting them out. So I could wait for the part, but now it needs more parts. A crown, pusher, and I don't know what else.

So I spent $800 on it and STILL don't have it working. Plus my dad lied to me about it. Kind of a dirtbag move, I think.

I don't have the best feeling about it, right now. I guess I should let go and pursue finding a trustworthy watchmaker and getting it fixed. By the time he/I find the parts needed, I'll have more money in the kitty.

When that's all done, I STILL won't have a watch with date, which is a feature I value more than a chronograph. (Dad did some amateur car racing and pretty much worshipped Steve McQueen; he has always loved chronos.) I will also be reminded that not only couldn't he be bothered to have it serviced properly when he owned it, but he couldn't even see fit to store it out of reach of the rat dogs. It is maddening and disappointing to me still.

I don't feel like it's a noble, sentimental cause.

On the other hand, I inherited 5 or 6 watches from my grandpa. He too, put them in a drawer and replaced them with cheap quartzes when they needed service, but at least they weren't beat to hell from total disregard and neglect. I had a chrono, an alarm watch and a hand-cranker from 1942 of his serviced. Cost me hundreds more, but now they're all great watches. I'm tapped out on maintaining vintage Swiss watches, whose movements are worth more than gold now. 

If anyone knows of a really good watchmaker in my area BESIDE Wes Grau, let me know. I guess I should start with the NAWCC again.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I would also like to suggest that maybe abstinence from buying a new watch for $400 after selling three others is a lesser sin than spending $500-1000 that I don't have to have the heirloom piece fixed up. Maybe with my bonus this year, I'll really dig deep.

So I'll abstain in my own way, hehehe.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> So, in my opening post I said I traded two watches for one decent, legible, quartz watch. Today the fine man I traded with was feeling a little guilty about what he traded and what he received in trade - though he need not have. We both knew what was being traded and we both agreed to the trade. Because of that, his impression that there was a discrepency, he offered me an additional watch. I told him thank you, no. That I am perfectly happy with the two watches I currently own.
> 
> I am not writing this now because I think/feel that I am bdtter than those who have succumbed to the temptation already. I would've accepted that watch a few months agao. Rather, I am writing this to encourage everyone to be strong to your commitment.
> 
> ...


Very admirable on not accepting the additional trade watch, but trades are acceptable and you could have accepted it and simply sold it on ;-).


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug you sound very bitter about the whole thing tbh (I'm not judging - just observing), but given your painted background re the Bucherer and the rarity and value of the movement in particular then maybe you should part it out yourself. Your dads watch would then at least find a pleasant purchase at some point for you.. might be better than keeping something that so obviously is eating at you inside? Just a thought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Smaug you sound very bitter about the whole thing tbh (I'm not judging - just observing), but given your painted background re the Bucherer and the rarity and value of the movement in particular then maybe you should part it out yourself. Your dads watch would then at least find a pleasant purchase at some point for you.. might be better than keeping something that so obviously is eating at you inside? Just a thought
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing Rusty. Considering all the heirloom watches that he has maybe this one has had its time and use the funds as you've suggested.

.....Smaug I don't know whether your father is still around but I'd let go of the bitterness and move on either way. Life is too short to carry things like that with you. I miss my dad every day and the only thing I regret is that I didn't spend enough time with him.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Very admirable on not accepting the additional trade watch, but trades are acceptable and you could have accepted it and simply sold it on ;-).


That is true but my goal is watch reduction. In addition, watches don't always sell. Furthermore, I saved time and effort bynot accepting it and selling or trading it off. All positives toward reducing obsessing over watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi guys, I want to join the 2018 WPAC.

Last year I was enjoying adding a couple of watches to my collection but the last ones didn't give much satisfaction.
Then I started looking at more expensive stuff, but realised I first need to get rid of the extra watches which were not getting wrist-time.

So I put 8 watches away in boxes, and didn't feel I missed them (great tip Hornet!).
Now I am ready to part with them, and already put them on the sales forum.

I have to confess to one big purchase however.
Yesterday, a vendor came back to me and offered a white dial Longines Hydroconquest that I was looking at before.
I accepted the offer. 
This means all the potential income (and more) from the sales has already been spent.

At the moment I have 10 watches that I want to keep, but only 8 places in the watchbox.
So the ultimate goal is to reduce even further and go down to 8 watches.

Here is the current SOTC;

top: Certina DS Podium Chrono, Kemmner Tonneau, Obris Morgan Explorer II, Parnis Portuguese

middle: Casio A168, Kassaw AT

bottom: G Gerlach Lux-Sport, Junkers Bauhaus, Seiko MDV 106, Tissell ST19









So the silver dial Casio MDV 106 will be for sale when the Longines arrives.
Two others might follow later but I'm not sure which ones yet.

I only ever sold 1 watch before (a Strela because it was too small for me and I couldn't bear having such a nice watch in the drawer).
So it was a huge step for me to put the 8 watches below in the sales forum, even though it is mostly fairly cheap stuff.
If they don't sell I will probably try to give them away to family and friends.
The goal is to get a more minimalist, focussed collection without clutter, and maybe over the years some higher quality watches.

Richard Legrand Odyssea; great look, but too many dive watches already









Tuseno First 42; I wanted to like it, but it didn't work out. Maybe an Oyster bracelet, but decided to sell anyway









Bulova Accutron Surveyor; much wrist-time, very good for the office, I might regret this one.









Orient Chicane & Bambino; fun when they were new but pushed out of rotation by other watches









The MDV 106; good fun watch, a bit too big; no wrist-time;









Kassaw Pilot PVD; great look but too close as an homage to the IWC for me.









Accurist Clerkenwell; too small, so no wrist-time









The last 3 I used as summer-watches like this, but they only got out once or twice.









So that's me trying to get over what I will part with.
I hope to find the support not to buy anything new in 2018 and reduce the collection further.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> Hi guys, I want to join the 2018 WPAC.
> 
> Last year I was enjoying adding a couple of watches to my collection but the last ones didn't give much satisfaction.
> Then I started looking at more expensive stuff, but realised I first need to get rid of the extra watches which were not getting wrist-time.
> ...


Welcome to WPAC! Glad the tip was helpful and don't worry about regrets for selling any watches, it always passes and the joy of having a reduced, carefully considered collection will override that.....


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Smaug you sound very bitter about the whole thing tbh (I'm not judging - just observing), but given your painted background re the Bucherer and the rarity and value of the movement in particular then maybe you should part it out yourself. Your dads watch would then at least find a pleasant purchase at some point for you.. might be better than keeping something that so obviously is eating at you inside? Just a thought
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with this as well. If not sell or part out then just keep it in the condition it is in. Your dad shelled out $150 for it and then never put any money or effort into it again. He liked it but didn't love it obviously.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC! Glad the tip was helpful and don't worry about regrets for selling any watches, it always passes and the joy of having a reduced, carefully considered collection will override that.....


I'll second that. Of the 14 watches I sold I don't miss one of them. A few I was hesitant putting up for sale and slight feel of regret while boxing up to ship out but it's short lived and soon forgotten. Some of them based on what I paid for, how much they sold for and how many times I wore them I just regret buying those to begin with.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

At this rate our thread will pass 2000 pages by 2019. So once again I am a one watch guy. Just shipped out the Hammy.









No moving parts does give great peace of mind. Super easy to sync the seconds. Lightest of the lightweight and the least expensive watch I ever bought. It has won my heart this year and a real pleasant surprise. 
So try finding a watch that makes you stop thinking about other watches. Even better, one that makes all other watches obsolete in your mind. It may not be the watch you are thinking about now and it may be different than watches you have liked in the past. Thinking out of the (watch)box.....
I see many of your watch boxes are filled with great watches. Some collections are more diverse than others which are limited to a theme. For those I would say,try one in two out as a better approach. It can seem too much trouble to list individual watches for sale so for those simply list as a lot. You may be surprised how the bidding goes for an instant collection. Heck sell the whole watchbox as a package and be free. No looming service expenses, no winder rotations, no timegrapher reports. No disappointments from bad service experiences. No more trying to find a good watchmaker that is not over 60 and not too busy. Who needs that extra stress in this world. Why??? 
Have watches become the idols of the 21 century? Think about what they have done for you/to you. Cast them out and be free.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Not in English but I found this interesting.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

usclassic said:


> At this rate our thread will pass 2000 pages by 2019. So once again I am a one watch guy. Just shipped out the Hammy.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12785147&stc=1&d=1515259610"]
> 
> ...


Wow! Now that is utter simplicity. Are you asking for trouble by being around/viewing interesting mechanicals on WUS by being so frugal? Good on you if you accomplish wearing simple technology and still being active on WUS.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> At this rate our thread will pass 2000 pages by 2019. So once again I am a one watch guy. Just shipped out the Hammy.
> 
> View attachment 12785147
> 
> ...


I totally get it. Getting the same feeling almost with my Casio Lineage. The functionality vs price of those casios is simply unmatched. The only reason I'm not abandoning my collection yet, is that that lineage is so damn boring looking (i couldn't do a plastic digital like yours as a one-watch for sure). But other than that, the RC ana digi movement is the most satisfying I can imagine.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Wow! Now that is utter simplicity. Are you asking for trouble by being around/viewing interesting mechanicals on WUS by being so frugal? Good on you if you accomplish wearing simple technology and still being active on WUS.


It has really set me free. I can enjoy looking at all the beautiful works of mechanical art like visiting a museum without the need nor desire to purchase anything. The bar is so low nothing comes close.
Plus I love the fact that I can time my pizza in the oven. Used the timer for cinnamon rolls too.

Also in my circles it seems no one pays attention to watches anyway so there is no one to impress or rather I should say please but myself. Liberating.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> I totally get it. Getting the same feeling almost with my Casio Lineage. The functionality vs price of those casios is simply unmatched. The only reason I'm not abandoning my collection yet, is that that lineage is so damn boring looking (i couldn't do a plastic digital like yours as a one-watch for sure). But other than that, the RC ana digi movement is the most satisfying I can imagine.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I never even thought about wearing such a watch until the F108. Strap one on if you get a chance. It might surprise you too.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> At this rate our thread will pass 2000 pages by 2019. So once again I am a one watch guy. Just shipped out the Hammy.
> 
> View attachment 12785147
> 
> ...


I'd miss my man jewellery :-|

......you've been through some changes of watches lately USC, let's see how long this lasts shall we first? :-d


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Off topic, but I just got rid of 33 watch straps. Going to forum members. Feels good! 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Off topic, but I just got rid of 33 watch straps. Going to forum members. Feels good!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Always good to de-clutter, I cleared out some old straps that I'll never use tonight :-!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> It has really set me free. I can enjoy looking at all the beautiful works of mechanical art like visiting a museum without the need nor desire to purchase anything. The bar is so low nothing comes close.
> Plus I love the fact that I can time my pizza in the oven. Used the timer for cinnamon rolls too.
> 
> Also in my circles it seems no one pays attention to watches anyway so there is no one to impress or rather I should say please but myself. Liberating.


There's a difference between winning the battle and winning the war. I'd be cautious to say "mission accomplished" so soon.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd miss my man jewellery :-|
> 
> ......you've been through some changes of watches lately USC, let's see how long this lasts shall we first? :-d


Yes sir, my money is on all year....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> There's a difference between winning the battle and winning the war. I'd be cautious to say "mission accomplished" so soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


True, but I have a good feeling about this simply because it is so different. I got the apple and don't need any more oranges.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Yes sir, my money is on all year....


How much money?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> That is true but my goal is watch reduction. In addition, watches don't always sell. Furthermore, I saved time and effort bynot accepting it and selling or trading it off. All positives toward reducing obsessing over watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Watches ALWAYS sell. Take great pictures, offer free postage and be realistic on the price, and the pictures will sell it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Watches ALWAYS sell. Take great pictures, offer free postage and be realistic on the price, and the pictures will sell it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they do, not always at the price you want but everything will sell, even a pile of beat up watch parts.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> How much money?


Well - it is a figure of speech - maybe we should create a pool.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well - it is a figure of speech - maybe we should create a pool.


I like the idea......


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Watches ALWAYS sell. Take great pictures, offer free postage and be realistic on the price, and the pictures will sell it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have actually seen a lot of watches go forever without selling...remaining for sale, price dropping through the floor, until the seller either sells it for that horrible price or de-lists it. I have been in this situation myself and ended up just giving the watch away.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I have actually seen a lot of watches go forever without selling...remaining for sale, price dropping through the floor, until the seller either sells it for that horrible price or de-lists it. I have been in this situation myself and ended up just giving the watch away.


Feel free to add me to your benefactor list. Often if something isn't selling on one forum it'll shift on another

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rosborn said:


> I have actually seen a lot of watches go forever without selling...remaining for sale, price dropping through the floor, until the seller either sells it for that horrible price or de-lists it. I have been in this situation myself and ended up just giving the watch away.


That has happened once or twice to me, but usually relisting a week or two later with new pictures does the trick.

But in my opinion obscure (if you arent seeing 2 or 3 posted in a week on a WRUW thread....its obscure and no one cares about it....cant find a thread on WUS about that brand, then its obscure......it was popular on KS but they haven't released anything in 2 years since, then they are obscure) microbrands, citizen ecodrives over $200, Victorinox, and 2nd tier luxury brands take the worst hit on resale. So i tend to avoid those. I realize there are exceptions to everything but my statement above is a generalization.

HALIOS, H2O, Seiko, NTH, Helson, Steinhart, amongst others almost always sell quickly at a good price.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> That has happened once or twice to me, but usually relisting a week or two later with new pictures does the trick.
> 
> But in my opinion obscure (if you arent seeing 2 or 3 posted in a week on a WRUW thread....its obscure and no one cares about it....cant find a thread on WUS about that brand, then its obscure......it was popular on KS but they haven't released anything in 2 years since, then they are obscure) microbrands, citizen ecodrives over $200, Victorinox, and 2nd tier luxury brands take the worst hit on resale. So i tend to avoid those. I realize there are exceptions to everything but my statement above is a generalization.
> 
> ...


Oh, it was obscure...a Nixon dress watch that I traded for. It looked a LOT better in the photos. LOL!

I was so happy to just get rid of that watch. It really taught me a good lesson, ask for more pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Feel free to add me to your benefactor list. Often if something isn't selling on one forum it'll shift on another
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next time I end up with a white Nixon dress watch it's all yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I like the idea......


Since I don't promote gambling I think a poll is more what I meant.

Since I am at one watch - the question is for how long with the same watch. I venture 6 months.

For others perhaps percentage of reduction of existing collection. Since I had two, a 50% reduction left me at one.

With a 30 watch collection 10% or 20% should be pretty easy.

So set a goal for 2018. First quarter. I will stay at one watch and the same watch. Done

My browser screen now fills up with watch ads. Even here in between our posts I see ad for Victorinox $29.99, so having a good solid goal and committing to it is key to resisting. Plus there is always the temptation to move up the food chain of any brand. Have you seen the collector prices of Casio Mudman Maharishi collaboration?
$4K+ for a $600- Japan only Casio. Where will it end?
So the resin breaks down in sunlight called resin rot among G-Shock fans. The virtually indestructible famed collectible needs to be packed in a vacuum to help prevent deterioration. !!!??? (and yes I have been researching the Casio brand since I am new to it)
Anyway my F108 is not even a G-Shock but I don't care. If you like your watch wear it and enjoy it. Put some goals/restraints on yourself. Once you make up your mind - commit and that's it. If three months seems to long start one month at a time. 
I am going for 6 months with this watch. I will evaluate again after the first three. Until then I will live with my decision and be accountable to this group.

Gauntlet thrown.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Since I don't promote gambling I think a poll is more what I meant.
> 
> Since I am at one watch - the question is for how long with the same watch. I venture 6 months.
> 
> ...


For me I am not planning on reducing the collection. I was at 36 at one point in WPAC 2017 but am quite content at 24 now. Last year saw numbers fall (cheers WPAC) but I'm not culling for culling's sake. Worked hard enough to get to a happy place - if I culled now I'd create a void that I know I would have to fill. Counter productive for me therefore so no, not for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Since I don't promote gambling I think a poll is more what I meant.
> 
> Since I am at one watch - the question is for how long with the same watch. I venture 6 months.
> 
> ...


I think we were suggesting a pool on whether YOU would make it with only the Casio.....lol

In all seriousness....good luck!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Oh, it was obscure...a Nixon dress watch that I traded for. It looked a LOT better in the photos. LOL!
> 
> I was so happy to just get rid of that watch. It really taught me a good lesson, ask for more pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


NIXON...hmmm. That is a brand that ive never given much thought to. Anytime i wanted something in the ultra affordable range my fingers looked up Seiko 5 and Timex. Figured out quickly that Timex isnt that ultra affordable. Lol

Sorry that was your experience. Would you still buy a nixon again?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> For me I am not planning on reducing the collection. I was at 36 at one point in WPAC 2017 but am quite content at 24 now. Last year saw numbers fall (cheers WPAC) but I'm not culling for culling's sake. Worked hard enough to get to a happy place - if I culled now I'd create a void that I know I would have to fill. Counter productive for me therefore so no, not for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think most of us have an idea of our "ideal" target number. Congratulations Rusty on getting to the number you're happy with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> NIXON...hmmm. That is a brand that ive never given much thought to. Anytime i wanted something in the ultra affordable range my fingers looked up Seiko 5 and Timex. Figured out quickly that Timex isnt that ultra affordable. Lol
> 
> Sorry that was your experience. Would you still buy a nixon again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Didn't actually purchase the Nixon. I traded a very large Alpina pilot for it.

No worries on the Nixon. You live and you learn. I hope the person I gave it to is enjoying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Since I don't promote gambling I think a poll is more what I meant. Since I am at one watch - the question is for how long with the same watch. I venture 6 months.
> 
> For others perhaps percentage of reduction of existing collection. Since I had two, a 50% reduction left me at one. With a 30 watch collection 10% or 20% should be pretty easy.
> 
> So set a goal for 2018. First quarter. I will stay at one watch and the same watch. Done





RustyBin5 said:


> For me I am not planning on reducing the collection. I was at 36 at one point in WPAC 2017 but am quite content at 24 now. Last year saw numbers fall (cheers WPAC) but I'm not culling for culling's sake. Worked hard enough to get to a happy place - if I culled now I'd create a void that I know I would have to fill. Counter productive for me therefore so no, not for me.


I'm with Rusty, but even more so with only 6 watches that I've reduced to over the last year or so......



valuewatchguy said:


> I think we were suggesting a pool on whether YOU would make it with only the Casio.....lol
> 
> In all seriousness....good luck!


Yep, that's what I was thinking......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Didn't actually purchase the Nixon. I traded a very large Alpina pilot for it.
> 
> No worries on the Nixon. You live and you learn. I hope the person I gave it to is enjoying it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wait, did I read that correctly? You traded an Alpina for a Nixon?  I hope you did get some cash to go with it..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Since a pool was mentioned, I remembered we threw an idea to see if it would stick in WPAC 2017; a watch pool and a lucky draw by the end of the year for participating members. We traditionally set up a pool like that in a local watch forum. We do it for kicks really, let me illustrate how it went down this year:

1. first every participating member put forward a watch suggestion for the pool based on the budget at hand (everyone contributed 15 euros and there were forty contributing members so we had a budget of 600 euro - that should include p&p and all related expenses). 

2. from the 10-12 suggestions we did a poll between the three that garnered the most interest.

3. Seiko Alpinist mysteriously (IMHO) won so there were some funds still available, about 150 euros. We voted whether to add a watch as a runner's up prize, or a couple of straps. The option for another watch won

4. Then we had a second round of suggestions for the new smaller budget.

5. Then another poll between three watches.

6. The Seiko SNZG13 won that poll. But there were four dial colors to choose from.

7. So we did another poll. Beige won.

8. Since we now had the watches we had to poll as to when and where we would meet for the lucky draw. o|

I guess by this point you can understand why (a) Greece is the cradle of democracy and (b) nothing gets done here :-d

Since both prizes were watches I didn't like I was actually pleased not to have won one since I'd have to keep it 

It was good fun though since everyone was aggressively promoting his choice and bashing the alternatives, all in good humor of course. The posts spanned for 120 pages


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Since a pool was mentioned, I remembered we threw an idea to see if it would stick in WPAC 2017; a watch pool and a lucky draw by the end of the year for participating members. We traditionally set up a pool like that in a local watch forum. We do it for kicks really, let me illustrate how it went down this year:
> 
> 1. first every participating member put forward a watch suggestion for the pool based on the budget at hand (everyone contributed 15 euros and there were forty contributing members so we had a budget of 600 euro - that should include p&p and all related expenses).
> 
> ...


Fun idea, but doesn't really sound like the spirit of WPAC though...
But if you'd make a thread here in affordables, I'd think it might generate quite a budget 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Lol true, the end result would probably be a very unaffordable watch


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Lol true, the end result would probably be a very unaffordable watch


Or a Nixon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

So, we're at the end of the first week of WPAC 2018 and it should have been a breeze to get through one week without buying anything right? Right? Hello, anyone there? b-)

Now, we're all warmed up what about an exercise in appreciating your watches? Tomorrow choose one watch from your box and wear that for the whole of next week, don't look at the others, don't be tempted to change and if you need a beater just take your watch off. 

Especially useful if you're thinking of selling off and aren't sure about a watch at the end if a solid week you should be able to make your mind up :-!

Post a picture of the watch every day and we'll see what happens!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> So, we're at the end of the first week of WPAC 2018 and it should have been a breeze to get through one week without buying anything right? Right? Hello, anyone there? b-)
> 
> Now, we're all warmed up what about an exercise in appreciating your watches? Tomorrow choose one watch from your box and wear that for the whole of next week, don't look at the others, don't be tempted to change and if you need a beater just take your watch off.
> 
> ...


I'll play. Still wearing this. Last purchase of 2017.

The only thing I would add is to photograph the watch ON YOUR WRIST every day. No cheating.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> So, we're at the end of the first week of WPAC 2018 and it should have been a breeze to get through one week without buying anything right? Right? Hello, anyone there? b-)
> 
> Now, we're all warmed up what about an exercise in appreciating your watches? Tomorrow choose one watch from your box and wear that for the whole of next week, don't look at the others, don't be tempted to change and if you need a beater just take your watch off.
> 
> ...


No new purchases though my existing purchases arrived. One fine the other with a defect so will be going out for exchange. Turned off all my winders and got around to listing one for sale which sold but then the buyer wanted to use a different shipping address so I canceled and relisted which leaves me where I was but 30 cents poorer for a payment reversal fee. Don't think I'll be doing the one watch for a week straight thing but I am keeping track of what I wear daily. That should help me determine which ones I wear frequently or for consecutive days vs those that get minimal wear and maybe would be good candidates to unload. I was looking at Glycine Combat 6 again the other day thinking I'd like one assuming an attainable price of around $320. Any words of wisdom to dissuade such a purchase?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think we were suggesting a pool on whether YOU would make it with only the Casio.....lol
> 
> In all seriousness....good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well it has been almost a week...


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

So I've come here to admit I'm breaking all the rules for one watch. I ran into an old co-worker who used to be into watches years ago and now only wears an apple watch. I will be purchasing a gen 1 black monster. And I'm only jumping on it before he gives it to his nephews because pricing and availability is becoming scarce. I may end up flipping a citizen, maybe not

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So, we're at the end of the first week of WPAC 2018 and it should have been a breeze to get through one week without buying anything right? Right? Hello, anyone there? b-)
> 
> Now, we're all warmed up what about an exercise in appreciating your watches? Tomorrow choose one watch from your box and wear that for the whole of next week, don't look at the others, don't be tempted to change and if you need a beater just take your watch off.
> 
> ...


Ok, let's try.. still mighty tempted by the seaforth. Following my own set rules, I'd need to sell something to fund it. Only real candidate is my SDGM003, which is the only one that could return that kind of money - and despite being a gorgeous watch, haven't been wearing it a lot.
So that will be my watch for the week then.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Since a pool was mentioned, I remembered we threw an idea to see if it would stick in WPAC 2017; a watch pool and a lucky draw by the end of the year for participating members. We traditionally set up a pool like that in a local watch forum. We do it for kicks really, let me illustrate how it went down this year:
> 
> 1. first every participating member put forward a watch suggestion for the pool based on the budget at hand (everyone contributed 15 euros and there were forty contributing members so we had a budget of 600 euro - that should include p&p and all related expenses).
> 
> ...


Fun, yes but that seems a sneaky way for some to get another watch. Since we are trying _not_ to get another watch it may be counter productive here and as you say the winner is really the loser.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

And because we all like pics, next week's watch:









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I'll play. Still wearing this. Last purchase of 2017.
> 
> The only thing I would add is to photograph the watch ON YOUR WRIST every day. No cheating.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


.....yep, that's exactly what I meant, but forgot to type


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Next weeks watch:


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Wimads said:


> And because we all like pics, next week's watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SDGM003 is one of my secret weapons at resisting temptation. Hard to want for another watch when I have it on.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well it has been almost a week...


.....any itches yet?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> So I've come here to admit I'm breaking all the rules for one watch. I ran into an old co-worker who used to be into watches years ago and now only wears an apple watch. I will be purchasing a gen 1 black monster. And I'm only jumping on it before he gives it to his nephews because pricing and availability is becoming scarce. I may end up flipping a citizen, maybe not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Whaaaaaat??! You're kidding me right?!?! o|


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> So, we're at the end of the first week of WPAC 2018 and it should have been a breeze to get through one week without buying anything right? Right? Hello, anyone there? b-)
> 
> Now, we're all warmed up what about an exercise in appreciating your watches? Tomorrow choose one watch from your box and wear that for the whole of next week, don't look at the others, don't be tempted to change and if you need a beater just take your watch off.
> 
> ...


Ok, that will be interesting.
I was planning to start the week with the Kemmner Tonneau.

As they say; In case of doubt, overdress!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Next weeks watch:
> 
> View attachment 12788147


.....sure about that choice USC?!


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

I've worn the Nacken every day this year. I've got half a mind to try and be a one watch man this YEAR.
Its Monday here. Its still on my wrist.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Whaaaaaat??! You're kidding me right?!?! o|


Nope. But... Yea I have no excuses

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> .....yep, that's exactly what I meant, but forgot to type


With the correct date!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Keefy said:


> I've worn the Nacken every day this year. I've got half a mind to try and be a one watch man this YEAR.
> Its Monday here. Its still on my wrist.


.....and what a great choice for the year!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> So I've come here to admit I'm breaking all the rules for one watch. I ran into an old co-worker who used to be into watches years ago and now only wears an apple watch. I will be purchasing a gen 1 black monster. And I'm only jumping on it before he gives it to his nephews because pricing and availability is becoming scarce. I may end up flipping a citizen, maybe not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


A monster... That really needs no bashing... The name says it all.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

The WPAC helped me in 2017. I got into this hobby in 2016 through early 2017, but after joining I sold off a Christopher Ward and a Baume then gave away a nice Eterna to my dad and only picked up an Oris skeleton.

Right now, SOTC is at 10:

Tag diver quartz that I never wear. 

Baume capeland that needs servicing. Like the watch though.

Hamilton Khaki. Wear it a few times a month. Like it. 

Swatch beater. Never wear it. A gift.

Tissot visodate. Maybe once every other month. Nice watch.

Oris skeleton. Newest watch. Got a "deal". Like it. Will put it back on the bracelet when I itch for a new watch.

Omega AT. maybe once a week. Nicest watch in my collection.

Orient Ray Raven. Regret this purchase. The Japanese diver was already covered and the cheap crystal has been scratched. Basically a beater gym watch. But ill suited for that role.

Orient Ray II on mesh. Love this watch. Wear it often.

Seiko Orange Monster. Great watch, but a bit loud and orange for work or dress. Wear it a lot though. Went to Florida last week and it was the only one that came.


Plus I have a few Chinese cheapos that I use for parts / practice. They don't go in the box. So ten pieces is not excessive to me, I think a few more this year is ok - so may not be joining 2018 WPAC quite yet. I'd like a dressy moonphase, a casio or fit bit for the gym and maybe just a few deals that I come across. Eterna, Breitling, Junghans, Longines, etc. But nothing I really want to sell that would be worth it.

I might join again in about a month


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> The WPAC helped me in 2017. I got into this hobby in 2016 through early 2017, but after joining I sold off a Christopher Ward and a Baume then gave away a nice Eterna to my dad and only picked up an Oris skeleton.
> 
> Right now, SOTC is at 10:
> 
> ...


Sorry man, you posted your SOTC, we'll view that as a proof of WPAC membership. You're stuck to the abstinence rules now. No cheating by delaying entry, so you can sneak in a few purchases.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'll have this one on all week. Of course, it was all I wore last week so this will be easy for me. I only have 2 to choose from and that makes it even easier.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I'll have this one on all week. Of course, it was all I wore last week so this will be easy for me. I only have 2 to choose from and that makes it even easier.
> View attachment 12788207


Really nice sir! Ball has piqued my interest lately, very attractive pieces, especially your silver red configuration  I'm sure one will be part of my collection in the future. Not 2018 though.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> .....any itches yet?


Oh sure, this Hammy Model H68481533 on eBay with no bids.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Really nice sir! Ball has piqued my interest lately, very attractive pieces, especially your silver red configuration  I'm sure one will be part of my collection in the future. Not 2018 though.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I don't think I could ever get down to just a single watch but if I did it would likely be this one.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> Nope. But... Yea I have no excuses
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Calling Sinner, calling sinner to the WPAC emergency room............


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I've been looking at this one pretty hard.

Citizen CB1090-59E








As stated in my SOTC, one of the 2 watches I will likely buy this year (although not set in stone) is a RC/Solar/Atomic Watch.

The Casio Lineage LIW T100 has been at the top of the list for awhile.








But I think that the Citizen might be a little nicer overall and the feature set is very similar, although slightly more expensive. It is not Titanium like the Casio but does have sapphire crystal, so some give and take.

You can bash if you like but fairly certain one of these will be bought soon. I've always had a solar/atomic G Shock and sold my last one recently.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

...., just realized this one-week-one-watch game will ruin the watch statistics I started recording a few months ago... Might need some kind of correction factor to correct for the skewed results.  Anyone got some ideas?

For some background info: I record how many times I wear a watch per month. Each time I wear is 1, regardless of if its 2 watches in one day. As months pass I calculate an average "times worn per month" over 4 months back. I especially want to avoid skewing this average too much by this one watch challenge...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

Man...an abstinence club. What a terrible idea! If it tells time...must have it on my wrist. When at the mall...must look at the watches. Even little kid watches with characters on them. So, in short, abstinence leads to discussing, which leads to looking, which leads to buying, which leads to buying more. Abstinence will only make you buy more watches! Like abstinence only sex education.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I've been looking at this one pretty hard.
> 
> Citizen CB1090-59E
> View attachment 12788255
> ...


They are both nice, it may be the pictures but the Citizen has the nicer dial. Be sure you try one on before you buy. In other words don't rely on pictures alone. Feel the steel before the deal!
As for solar it is absolutely a no go for me. Far too stressful. No light under shirtsleeves nor jackets. How much light is the watch getting, expensive cell replacement, they do fail. Radio signal - where is the reception? Did it update? Who needs it?









I am doing a report soon when my lux meter arrives.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> ...., just realized this one-week-one-watch game will ruin the watch statistics I started recording a few months ago... Might need some kind of correction factor to correct for the skewed results.  Anyone got some ideas?
> 
> For some background info: I record how many times I wear a watch per month. Each time I wear is 1, regardless of if its 2 watches in one day. As months pass I calculate an average "times worn per month" over 4 months back. I especially want to avoid skewing this average too much by this one watch challenge...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Just ignore the week in the stats?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I've been looking at this one pretty hard.
> 
> Citizen CB1090-59E
> View attachment 12788255
> ...


As per WPAC rules, you can have one exception, but it also means one in one out. So which leaves in place of it? 

As for the watches themselves: I am a sucker for the type of RC movements, which i suppose are fine for both. The precision of the hands is awesome. 
I can say though that the Citizen movements are generally not very intuitive to operate (though you shouldn't need to adjust it a lot on this type of watch). And I hate the "hidden" type of pushers in the case. Personally I really would prefer the button setup of the Casio, which i think is generally pretty straight forward to operate (and often the functions are stated somewhere on the dial or case back in corresponding position). Though I suppose it isn't as much of an issue with a time/date only watch, as compared to my ana-digi lineage.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Chasovnik said:


> Man...an abstinence club. What a terrible idea! If it tells time...must have it on my wrist. When at the mall...must look at the watches. Even little kid watches with characters on them. So, in short, abstinence leads to discussing, which leads to looking, which leads to buying, which leads to buying more. Abstinence will only make you buy more watches! Like abstinence only sex education.


Admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery and reading between the lines I see this as cry for help. Welcome to WPAC brother.........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I've been looking at this one pretty hard.
> 
> Citizen CB1090-59E
> View attachment 12788255
> ...


I could bash this, but its just soooooo dull I can't be bothered......b-)

......I think that you need to ask yourself do you really need it? Probably not. The accuracy thing you mentioned in your SOTC post is all well and good but do you really need it?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Just ignore the week in the stats?


In that case the results for the SDGM (watch of that week) would be skewed in the other direction (worn a less than usual, instead of a lot more than usual). Though I would agree that that would have a smaller impact on the overall results than when counting the week as normal.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Wimads said:


> jk1492 said:
> 
> 
> > The WPAC helped me in 2017. I got into this hobby in 2016 through early 2017, but after joining I sold off a Christopher Ward and a Baume then gave away a nice Eterna to my dad and only picked up an Oris skeleton.
> ...


Seems to violate the spirit of the rules if I buy a JLC master calendar for $3.5k only after selling a scratched Orient for $75. Right?


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery and reading between the lines I see this as cry for help. Welcome to WPAC brother.........


I need so much help. Oh, Dear Lord do I need help. I'm a hundredaire who spends like a thousandaire who has the desires of a millionaire. I'm in big trouble.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> In that case the results for the SDGM (watch of that week) would be skewed in the other direction (worn a less than usual, instead of a lot more than usual). Though I would agree that that would have a smaller impact on the overall results than when counting the week as normal.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


You should normalize the results proportionally with the mean % of wear throughout the past year corrected for the placement of the weekly slot relative to the pattern of wear.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> In that case the results for the SDGM (watch of that week) would be skewed in the other direction (worn a less than usual, instead of a lot more than usual). Though I would agree that that would have a smaller impact on the overall results than when counting the week as normal.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Either way it's going to affect it, but ignoring it completely as if the week didn't happen would be best?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Chasovnik said:


> I need so much help. Oh, Dear Lord do I need help. I'm a hundredaire who spends like a thousandaire who has the desires of a millionaire. I'm in big trouble.


Stop buying watches is my advice. Let's see your collection then.........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You should normalize the results proportionally with the mean % of wear throughout the past year corrected for the placement of the weekly slot relative to the pattern of wear.


I've been recording for 3 months (exc. January) so don't think any pattern of wear could be distinguished yet; probably should be measuring at least a year (since I think the season would be the main cause of any pattern). 
But ya, probably should take the average of the previous months, and correct for the shorter month (-25%).

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wimads said:


> I've been recording for 3 months (exc. January) so don't think any pattern of wear could be distinguished yet; probably should be measuring at least a year (since I think the season would be the main cause of any pattern).
> But ya, probably should take the average of the previous months, and correct for the shorter month (-25%).
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


FWIW the Grand Cocktail has more gravitas than the Seaforth and will be a collector's item in 20 years for Seiko.

I like the seaforth butni wouldnt sell the SDGM yo get it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> FWIW the Grand Cocktail has more gravitas than the Seaforth and will be a collector's item in 20 years for Seiko.
> 
> I like the seaforth butni wouldnt sell the SDGM yo get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


???


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> FWIW the Grand Cocktail has more gravitas than the Seaforth and will be a collector's item in 20 years for Seiko.
> 
> I like the seaforth butni wouldnt sell the SDGM yo get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Ya you are probably right. Changed to it just now, and already thinking I shouldn't sell it... I probably won't.
Still that seaforth is pulling at me like a magnet... Really hard to resist breaking my own set rules... I'm sure I'd regret missing out on it; as sure as I am I'd regret spending that money.

If I couldn't afford it, the answer would be simple, spending the money would be the worse of the two regrets. But I can afford it... It's just a matter of what I spend it on. And there are a ton of better things I'd spend it on, just those things are in the future, and my impulsive mind isn't good at prioritizing things that aren't now...

Edit: what I should say is, give me more reasons not to buy this sexy baby:









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ???


He meant to reply to some post of mine before that I think  discussing my considering flipping the sdgm for a seaforth.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ya you are probably right. Changed to it just now, and already thinking I shouldn't sell it... I probably won't.
> Still that seaforth is pulling at me like a magnet... Really hard to resist breaking my own set rules... I'm sure I'd regret missing out on it; as sure as I am I'd regret spending that money.
> 
> If I couldn't afford it, the answer would be simple, spending the money would be the worse of the two regrets. But I can afford it... It's just a matter of what I spend it on. And there are a ton of better things I'd spend it on, just those things are in the future, and my impulsive mind isn't good at prioritizing things that aren't now...
> ...


It's just so ordinary and that's before we get on to the colour of the dial. You'd have to be colour blind to want a dial that is that awful colour. It looks like sick.......

Let's call it the sickforth from now on.......



Wimads said:


> He meant to reply to some post of mine before that I think  discussing my considering flipping the sdgm for a seaforth.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


And as per usual VWG is right, why flip a lovely watch like the SDGM for the sickforth.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Oh sure, this Hammy Model H68481533 on eBay with no bids.
> 
> View attachment 12788231


Why you looking on eBay. You don't seem to be trying very hard sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ok day 1 of 7 in the one watch thing - an old favourite for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Why you looking on eBay. You don't seem to be trying very hard sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no trying - only doing or not doing - Yoda, no?

Ironically it is in my "watch list"

just lowered the price $30 and still no bids.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Ya you are probably right. Changed to it just now, and already thinking I shouldn't sell it... I probably won't.
> Still that seaforth is pulling at me like a magnet... Really hard to resist breaking my own set rules... I'm sure I'd regret missing out on it; as sure as I am I'd regret spending that money.
> 
> If I couldn't afford it, the answer would be simple, spending the money would be the worse of the two regrets. But I can afford it... It's just a matter of what I spend it on. And there are a ton of better things I'd spend it on, just those things are in the future, and my impulsive mind isn't good at prioritizing things that aren't now...
> ...


Nothing sexy about it. You will get sick of it quickly. It will not have any resale value because it is ugly so plan on giving it away. Also it may look ok in a picture but hideous on your wrist so you won't even want to wear it.
Forget about it.... it's just pitiful - putting lipstick on a pig - and yellow lipstick at that. Move on, step away, you're better than that.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

usclassic said:


> They are both nice, it may be the pictures but the Citizen has the nicer dial. Be sure you try one on before you buy. In other words don't rely on pictures alone. Feel the steel before the deal!
> As for solar it is absolutely a no go for me. Far too stressful. No light under shirtsleeves nor jackets. How much light is the watch getting, expensive cell replacement, they do fail. Radio signal - where is the reception? Did it update? Who needs it?
> 
> View attachment 12788343
> ...


They're both JDM models so unlikely that I be able to see either before I buy. I don't think I've ever tried any of the watches on I've bought, over 20+ to this point, before purchasing - could be part of the problem, maybe?

I've had lots of solar/atomic watches, probably 10 or so, and rarely have I ever been too concerned about their charge level or frequency of synching to the atomic clock. You and I may be wired a little differently in that regard. Although I will look forward to your lux meter report.

I agree that the Citizen looks a little nicer but the Casio has everything I want and is less expensive.


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Stop buying watches is my advice. Let's see your collection then.........


Will post more stuff soon, have only just gotten active this weekend. But...don't have incredibly high expectations (hence the hundredaire who spends like a thousandaire). No Rolexi/Rolexes/Rolexs/Rolexeri...WTF is the plural for Rolex? New thread...plural for Rolex...go ahead and run with this...

I have some of my vintage already posted on my profile if you feel like looking at Enicar single crown super compressors. Yes...I have a very specific problem...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wimads said:


> As per WPAC rules, you can have one exception, but it also means one in one out. So which leaves in place of it?
> 
> As for the watches themselves: I am a sucker for the type of RC movements, which i suppose are fine for both. The precision of the hands is awesome.
> I can say though that the Citizen movements are generally not very intuitive to operate (though you shouldn't need to adjust it a lot on this type of watch). And I hate the "hidden" type of pushers in the case. Personally I really would prefer the button setup of the Casio, which i think is generally pretty straight forward to operate (and often the functions are stated somewhere on the dial or case back in corresponding position). Though I suppose it isn't as much of an issue with a time/date only watch, as compared to my ana-digi lineage.
> ...


I sold 20 watches last year and it's always been my plan to buy an RC watch and probably a Damasko DA38 in 2018, as stated in my SOTC post on page 1 or 2 of this thread.

I only have 2 left and they're not going anywhere, I guess this is my own personal exemption. If I can limit it to only 2 purchases this year I'll be pretty happy.

You mentioned the boring, plain dial on your Lineage. That got me searching for a nicer looking option and found this Citizen. With a traditional crown at 3:00 it also looks more like a normal watch.

I agree that once it's set there shouldn't be much to worry about.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I could bash this, but its just soooooo dull I can't be bothered......b-)
> 
> ......I think that you need to ask yourself do you really need it? Probably not. The accuracy thing you mentioned in your SOTC post is all well and good but do you really need it?


It's either this or a G Shock, I like this better. I have a cell phone, I don't need any watches


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Fair enough Jon, what's done is done. Just remember the one in one out :-!.


My f27 2014 Project Watch has just hit f29, so with a bit of luck the one out part should happen soon.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

impetusera said:


> No new purchases though my existing purchases arrived. One fine the other with a defect so will be going out for exchange. Turned off all my winders and got around to listing one for sale which sold but then the buyer wanted to use a different shipping address so I canceled and relisted which leaves me where I was but 30 cents poorer for a payment reversal fee. Don't think I'll be doing the one watch for a week straight thing but I am keeping track of what I wear daily. That should help me determine which ones I wear frequently or for consecutive days vs those that get minimal wear and maybe would be good candidates to unload. I was looking at Glycine Combat 6 again the other day thinking I'd like one assuming an attainable price of around $320. Any words of wisdom to dissuade such a purchase?
> View attachment 12788031


Hollow. End. Links.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> Hollow. End. Links.


Would agree but them sure do look solid to me...


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I've been looking at this one pretty hard.
> 
> Citizen CB1090-59E
> View attachment 12788255
> ...


Save your money, and put it towards the Damasko DA38 that you REALLY want. It might not be RC/Solar/Atomic, but at +/-0.5 secs per day mine is plenty accurate enough for my purposes.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Would agree but them sure do look solid to me...
> View attachment 12789371


It's possible they've changed them, but my Combat 6 (I have the 36mm version if that makes a difference, and bought it in March of last year) has hollow end links.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> It's either this or a G Shock, I like this better. I have a cell phone, I don't need any watches


Don't buy any more watches then ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day 1 of WPAC 1 watch 1 week challenge.....


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Woo, this is sure an active thread. I just got around to reading these posts (#417 and #418) Now. I definitely won't part it out, though that was an interesting idea.

I may not have it fixed either. A member of another forum sent me this link on the Valjoux 72. Aside from being a good horological read, it makes clear why parts are so blasted expensive. Donor movements are being sacrificed to fix vintage Rolex Daytonas!

I'm going to print that article and bring it to my dad next time I see him. (he's in a nursing home now)

In writing that, I maybe got a little too dramatic. I'm just a little bitter about it.

***

Meanwhile, I've got a line on a nice-looking Seiko Bell-Matic from a trusted source in Australia. We'll see if that pans out. I've always kind of liked Seikos, so a nice Bell-Matic would be a good addition to the collection.



Hornet99 said:


> I was thinking the same thing Rusty. Considering all the heirloom watches that he has maybe this one has had its time and use the funds as you've suggested.
> 
> .....Smaug I don't know whether your father is still around but I'd let go of the bitterness and move on either way. Life is too short to carry things like that with you. I miss my dad every day and the only thing I regret is that I didn't spend enough time with him.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, so day 1:









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'd play too but my new toy arrived so it would be kind of unfair


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Chasovnik said:


> So, in short, abstinence leads to discussing, which leads to looking, which leads to buying, which leads to buying more. Abstinence will only make you buy more watches!


With regards to this pattern, this thread should be called "The 2018 Admire What You Already Have Club".. ;-)

Changing behavior usually comes more easily with focussing on what you _should_ do, rather on what you _should not_ do. Positive goals are easier to achieve. Maybe it's a more promising start if you think of it that way.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ffritz said:


> With regards to this pattern, this thread should be called "The 2018 Admire What You Already Have Club".. ;-)
> 
> Changing behavior usually comes more easily with focussing on what you _should_ do, rather on what you _should not_ do. Positive goals are easier to achieve. Maybe it's a more promising start if you think of it that way.


AWYAHC 2018 doesn't sound as good...... b-)


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> Save your money, and put it towards the Damasko DA38 that you REALLY want. It might not be RC/Solar/Atomic, but at +/-0.5 secs per day mine is plenty accurate enough for my purposes.


Dammit, this thread works better than I thought it would. Now you've got me second guessing this and it was pretty well thought out. Maybe buy the Damasko first and then see what comes.

On a side note, I've noticed that there are always a few lurkers (non-registered guests) watching this thread. If you haven't committed enough to join this forum, why would you need to abstain from any purchases? I guess they're getting a head start..?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Something I realized last night is comfort. We don't really think much about comfort looking at watches do we? Mostly looks and function and price. But comfort is very important. If it is not comfortable to wear we won't wear it. I discovered the Vickorinox big date that looked and functioned great had lug edges that were sharp as knives and the band could not be micro adjusted for my wrist.
Again I recommenced not buying any watch until you can try it on for comfort. If it is not comfortable it will spend most of its time looking good in your watchbox.

Again to brag on this F108 and why I think it will stay on my wrist another 11 months - it is the most comfortable watch in memory.

I have yet to use the alarm but the chronograph function comes in handy in the kitchen.

So do you think this would be as comfortable?








But this watch is so cool.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Monday









Why when I post are pictures not as sharp? File compression?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Dammit, this thread works better than I thought it would. Now you've got me second guessing this and it was pretty well thought out. Maybe buy the Damasko first and then see what comes.
> 
> On a side note, I've noticed that there are always a few lurkers (non-registered guests) watching this thread. If you haven't committed enough to join this forum, why would you need to abstain from any purchases? I guess they're getting a head start..?


I think we had a lot of shy watchers last year!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> ......... buy the Damasko first.....


You won't be sorry.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Something I realized last night is comfort. We don't really think much about comfort looking at watches do we? Mostly looks and function and price. But comfort is very important. If it is not comfortable to wear we won't wear it.


Uhmm i dont think comfort is an overlooked criteria for most of us. It is actually #2 on my personal list behind looks. But I'm fairly certain I'm not unique in this objective.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Uhmm i dont think comfort is an overlooked criteria for most of us. It is actually #2 on my personal list behind looks. But I'm fairly certain I'm not unique in this objective.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Comfort is a given for me, but the issue is always being able to try before you buy......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Comfort is a given for me, but the issue is always being able to try before you buy......


Feel the steel before you make the deal.

Before anyone pipes in, the Casio does have a stainless steel back. So for today's wrist shot picture....


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

For those of you tempted to purchase on this...day 8 of WPAC 2016...get a grip and find something else to do besides looking at watches. You don’t need that temptation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> For those of you tempted to purchase on this...day 8 of WPAC 2016...get a grip and find something else to do besides looking at watches. You don't need that temptation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you haven't got the self-control to make 8 days without purchasing a watch then I'd say you need serious help.......:-d


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

rosborn said:


> For those of you tempted to purchase on this...day 8 of WPAC 2016...get a grip and find something else to do besides looking at watches. You don't need that temptation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Today's temptation Seiko SNN079P2


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

dp


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

By the way, I've been wearing this since day one of WPAC 2018...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

My first post in this thread and due to a drunken purchase last weekend, but once I get my collection together to photograph, I will make my commitment to the WPAC. I need to create my 2018 sell-off pile and set my sales goals. Until then, good luck to all. May the Force be with you. Stay strong and build up enough momentum to survive graduation and Father's Day sales and the siren song that is Amazon Prime Day.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> My first post in this thread and due to a drunken purchase last weekend, but once I get my collection together to photograph, I will make my commitment to the WPAC. I need to create my 2018 sell-off pile and set my sales goals. Until then, good luck to all. May the Force be with you. Stay strong and build up enough momentum to survive graduation and Father's Day sales and the siren song that is Amazon Prime Day.


Yes, continued good luck to all. Some need it more than others...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Today's temptation Seiko SNN079P2










Thar crown looks really tiny.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Something I realized last night is comfort. We don't really think much about comfort looking at watches do we? Mostly looks and function and price. But comfort is very important. If it is not comfortable to wear we won't wear it. I discovered the Vickorinox big date that looked and functioned great had lug edges that were sharp as knives and the band could not be micro adjusted for my wrist.
> Again I recommenced not buying any watch until you can try it on for comfort. If it is not comfortable it will spend most of its time looking good in your watchbox.
> 
> Again to brag on this F108 and why I think it will stay on my wrist another 11 months - it is the most comfortable watch in memory.
> ...


I actually do think about comfort always. The thing is that it is hard to predict. Best example I experienced is a 38mm Chris Ward Trident pro gmt I bought a couple of years back, vs my 40mm Helson Shark Diver. I sold the CW within weeks after I got it, because I simply couldn't wear it comfortably; it just kept rubbing my wrist bone with the corner of the lug, even causing a mark on my skin after wearing it.
The Helson I bought to replace it; and while its bigger and looks like a much more rugged slab of steel than the dressy Trident, it is actually one of the most comfortabel watches I have worn within that segment. The case shape just fits my flat wrist perfectly.

This is also a reason I always try to try on a watch before buying, if the opportunity is there. My Mondaine Evo for example was bought after trying. If I hadn't tried it on first, I would have bought a different model for sure (the classic). However, the Evo fitted my wrist very nicely, whereas the classic model I was eying initially sat very awkward on my wrist. Had I bought it without trying on IRL, I would have bought the wrong one, and sold it within weeks.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Today's temptation Seiko SNN079P2
> 
> View attachment 12790599


- Cut-off numbers are always a no
- The date window is too big, its on the wrong side and it seems misaligned. Or is it a 24h wheel? If that's the case, that is basically the most useless feature any watch could have, unless you're out in the arctic and you don't have the sun to determine whether it's day or night... The number 9 would be both more useful and more pleasing to the eye.
- why does the bezel have a gripping edge? It doesn't turn...
- that's a very tiny crown...
- Do you use a tachymeter? No you don't, nothing more than useless clutter on the dial.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Wimads said:


> - Cut-off numbers are always a no
> - The date wheel is on the wrong side and it seems misaligned. Or is it a 24h wheel? If that's the case, that is basically the most useless feature any watch could have, unless you're out in the arctic and you don't have the sun to determine whether it's day or night...
> - why does the bezel have a gripping edge? It doesn't turn...
> - that's a very tiny crown...
> ...


I agree with everything you wrote. Bad reason for temptation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 12790633
> 
> Thar crown looks really tiny.


but well protected
I like the larger date window - it offers better viewing angle
I wear watches on the wrong wrist anyway so the date at 9 is fine
The screw in case back sure looks comfy

The chrono hand moves almost like an automatic.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> By the way, I've been wearing this since day one of WPAC 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is so maligned so ridiculed so homage so cheeky so blatantly ripping off Rolex so shouldn't even be allowed to be made......,

And so damn good on my wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 12790633
> 
> Thar crown looks really ridiculous.


FTFY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> but well protected
> I like the larger date window - it offers better viewing angle
> I wear watches on the wrong wrist anyway so the date at 9 is fine
> The screw in case back sure looks comfy


Put a condom over it. Even better protection and it would improve the looks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll play but it really isn't hard because this is a typical wear pattern for me

Edit: here is a better pic

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Read a bunch of posts on this thread and where us WUS fans are generally a happy lot, it feels more like the the dudes I see at this gym this month...........clearly not thrilled, doing what they think is right, but with a bar right next door a burger and beer is tempting them each workout....... Okay I've done my evil deed for the year now!



usclassic said:


> Nothing sexy about it. You will get sick of it quickly. It will not have any resale value because it is ugly so plan on giving it away. Also it may look ok in a picture but hideous on your wrist so you won't even want to wear it.
> Forget about it.... it's just pitiful - putting lipstick on a pig - and yellow lipstick at that. Move on, step away, you're better than that.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'll play but it really isn't hard because this is a typical wear pattern for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oohlahlah, wouldn't have any issues with one of those either. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Today's temptation Seiko SNN079P2
> 
> View attachment 12790599


I knew you'd very dribbling over something by now....... ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> My first post in this thread and due to a drunken purchase last weekend, but once I get my collection together to photograph, I will make my commitment to the WPAC. I need to create my 2018 sell-off pile and set my sales goals. Until then, good luck to all. May the Force be with you. Stay strong and build up enough momentum to survive graduation and Father's Day sales and the siren song that is Amazon Prime Day.


Funnily enough the sales never tempt me. I'm I the only one? :-s


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I actually do think about comfort always. The thing is that it is hard to predict. Best example I experienced is a 38mm Chris Ward Trident pro gmt I bought a couple of years back, vs my 40mm Helson Shark Diver. I sold the CW within weeks after I got it, because I simply couldn't wear it comfortably; it just kept rubbing my wrist bone with the corner of the lug, even causing a mark on my skin after wearing it.
> The Helson I bought to replace it; and while its bigger and looks like a much more rugged slab of steel than the dressy Trident, it is actually one of the most comfortabel watches I have worn within that segment. The case shape just fits my flat wrist perfectly.
> 
> This is also a reason I always try to try on a watch before buying, if the opportunity is there. My Mondaine Evo for example was bought after trying. If I hadn't tried it on first, I would have bought a different model for sure (the classic). However, the Evo fitted my wrist very nicely, whereas the classic model I was eying initially sat very awkward on my wrist. Had I bought it without trying on IRL, I would have bought the wrong one, and sold it within weeks.
> ...


Ditto on the Helson SD, the most comfortable watch I've ever owned. Would own it again if they updated the bracelet to something less 80's b-).


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jatherly said:


> Read a bunch of posts on this thread and where us WUS fans are generally a happy lot, it feels more like the the dudes I see at this gym this month...........clearly not thrilled, doing what they think is right, but with a bar right next door a burger and beer is tempting them each workout....... Okay I've done my evil deed for the year now!


No one said that if your afflicted with WISitis that detox would be painless. Expect more misery more pain and more bashing. Good times 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jatherly said:


> Read a bunch of posts on this thread and where us WUS fans are generally a happy lot, it feels more like the the dudes I see at this gym this month...........clearly not thrilled, doing what they think is right, but with a bar right next door a burger and beer is tempting them each workout....... Okay I've done my evil deed for the year now!


Nothing wrong with appreciating watches without the need to buy everyone you see is there? I think we're a happy lot......

.......smile you f*@kers people are looking at us.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I’d love to get through 2018 without purchasing any watches, but I know that will be nearly impossible for me. I’ll most likely break at some point. So instead of trying to make a giant leap from a standstill, I’m going to start with baby-steps and I’m going to not buy a watch in January. When February arrives, I’ll set my sights on making it to March 1st without denting my wallet on an unneeded piece of wrist candy. I’ll repeat this process each month and see how it goes. If I can make it through January, then there’s no reason I can’t make it through any other month of the year. 

I have no specific grails on my list, so that’s a plus, but I do find lots of comfort in the affordables category, and those are much easier to pull the trigger on. That’s my real danger zone. 

I have my eye on a few straps and bracelets, but I’m going to hold off on those for a while too. I may add a few straps in February or March if my willpower weakens. 

2018 will be my year to reduce the fleet size. I have never sold a watch, and there are some that just never see any wrist time anymore, so a cull will be inevitable at some point in the near future. 
If January 1st, 2019 arrives and I’ve reduced the size of the collection, then I’ll call it a personal win.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Ditto on the Helson SD, the most comfortable watch I've ever owned. Would own it again if they updated the bracelet to something less 80's b-).


If that giant brick of steel was the most comfortable watch you've ever owned - I wonder if you know what comfort really is, and how much you must be suffering with your collection now.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> If that giant brick of steel was the most comfortable watch you've ever owned - I wonder if you know what comfort really is, and how much you must be suffering with your collection now.


Wrists are different shapes. What's comfortable for one person might not be comfortable for another. Have you worn one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Ditto on the Helson SD, the most comfortable watch I've ever owned. Would own it again if they updated the bracelet to something less 80's b-).





usclassic said:


> If that giant brick of steel was the most comfortable watch you've ever owned - I wonder if you know what comfort really is, and how much you must be suffering with your collection now.


I'd agree with usclassic here... It is exceptionally comfy for what it is - a 500m dive watch - but if its the most comfy you've ever worn, something is going wrong in your collection. Try a dress watch maybe? --> I'd grant an abstinence exception for that; no one should have a collection in which a 500m dive watch is his most comfy watch...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Firmly into Tuesday and Day 2 down here.
Nacken on a HD black zulu from crown and buckle.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Wrists are different shapes. What's comfortable for one person might not be comfortable for another. Have you worn one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it doesn't appeal to me. The sumo was very comfortable for a dive watch. The Hamilton khaki was more comfortable. The Casio is supremely comfortable. 36 grams compared to bicep building 190 grams - what does that SD weigh on bracelet? 
Yes every wrist is different mine is 7 1/2 and over time the body adjusts to the weight but that heavy comfort is an illusion our wonderful brains play on us.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dustpilot said:


> I'd love to get through 2018 without purchasing any watches, but I know that will be nearly impossible for me. I'll most likely break at some point. So instead of trying to make a giant leap from a standstill, I'm going to start with baby-steps and I'm going to not buy a watch in January. When February arrives, I'll set my sights on making it to March 1st without denting my wallet on an unneeded piece of wrist candy. I'll repeat this process each month and see how it goes. If I can make it through January, then there's no reason I can't make it through any other month of the year.
> 
> I have no specific grails on my list, so that's a plus, but I do find lots of comfort in the affordables category, and those are much easier to pull the trigger on. That's my real danger zone.
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC :-!.

......sounds like a good plan. Keep in touch here and let us know how it goes. If you're feeling weak willed shout out!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> If that giant brick of steel was the most comfortable watch you've ever owned - I wonder if you know what comfort really is, and how much you must be suffering with your collection now.


Dunno know USC, but after a day in my formal office attire I love to slip into something comfortable.......


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I knew you'd very dribbling over something by now....... ;-)


Hornet99, isn't this the gent who was going to make it entirely through 2018 with a plastic digital???? Don't get me wrong, millions of people wear that same watch for years on end. Poor guy will never make it at this rate!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Hornet99, isn't this the gent who was going to make it entirely through 2018 with a plastic digital???? Don't get me wrong, millions of people wear that same watch for years on end. Poor guy will never make it at this rate!


Exactly........|>


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

Still holding strong. Put the AT on a NATO to switch things up.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> No it doesn't appeal to me. The sumo was very comfortable for a dive watch. The Hamilton khaki was more comfortable. The Casio is supremely comfortable. 36 grams compared to bicep building 190 grams - what does that SD weigh on bracelet?
> Yes every wrist is different mine is 7 1/2 and over time the body adjusts to the weight but that heavy comfort is an illusion our wonderful brains play on us.


That's a fairly presumptuous statement to make, as if his brain is fooling him and he doesn't know it. I think Hornet has worn enough pieces to know what he likes. His tastes may change over time as well....mine have.

We all have different tastes and preferences. 190 grams might be too heavy for your comfort but not necessarily someone esle. And your comfort preference and tolerance is also a factor of your experiences and conditioning isn't it? The Sumo with all the links is 210 grams. The Helson SD40 with all the links is 180 grams.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's a fairly presumptuous statement to make, as if his brain is fooling him and he doesn't know it. I think Hornet has worn enough pieces to know what he likes. His tastes may change over time as well....mine have.
> 
> We all have different tastes and preferences. 190 grams might be too heavy for your comfort but not necessarily someone esle. And your comfort preference and tolerance is also a factor of your experiences and conditioning isn't it? The Sumo with all the links is 210 grams. The Helson SD40 with all the links is 180 grams.


I didn't look up the specs, but I was comparing my SDGM and my Helson SD40 (both on bracelet), and I think my Helson might actually be equal in weight, if not a tad lighter. I didn't expect that. The Helson IS an exceptionally comfy watch, more so than my SDGM. Weight is comparable, so that's not the factor; simply comes down to the case and bracelet design and the shape of my wrist. 
Though I still can't imagine it being more comfy than a nice vintage size (or actual vintage) dress watch. My Seagull ST-5 wins any day in comfort, as does my mondaine. Feather light as compared to the SD40.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's a fairly presumptuous statement to make, as if his brain is fooling him and he doesn't know it. I think Hornet has worn enough pieces to know what he likes. His tastes may change over time as well....mine have.
> 
> We all have different tastes and preferences. 190 grams might be too heavy for your comfort but not necessarily someone esle. And your comfort preference and tolerance is also a factor of your experiences and conditioning isn't it? The Sumo with all the links is 210 grams. The Helson SD40 with all the links is 180 grams.





Wimads said:


> I didn't look up the specs, but I was comparing my SDGM and my Helson SD40 (both on bracelet), and I think my Helson might actually be equal in weight, if not a tad lighter. I didn't expect that. The Helson IS an exceptionally comfy watch, more so than my SDGM. Weight is comparable, so that's not the factor; simply comes down to the case and bracelet design and the shape of my wrist.
> Though I still can't imagine it being more comfy than a nice vintage size (or actual vintage) dress watch. My Seagull ST-5 wins any day in comfort, as does my mondaine. Feather light as compared to the SD40.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I'm so used to wearing a dive watch that anything light just doesn't feel right anymore. If anything it feels uncomfortable to NOT have the reassuring weight there.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm so used to wearing a dive watch that anything light just doesn't feel right anymore. If anything it feels uncomfortable to NOT have the reassuring weight there.......


Well, I suppose it does matter what you're used to. Can imagine it feeling a bit odd wearing a <38mm vintage dress watch, if chunky divers is all you wear. Wear one a week or two in a row though and think that perception might change (interesting one-week-one-watch challenge?  That eterna in your SOTC would serve that purpose perfectly  )


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Funnily enough the sales never tempt me. I'm I the only one? :-s


I'm never tempted by sales either. The watches I like seem to never go on sale...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Day 1 for the week challenge.








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm so used to wearing a dive watch that anything light just doesn't feel right anymore. If anything it feels uncomfortable to NOT have the reassuring weight there.......


I actually thought the oris 65 would be too light for you given your wearing trends. My 42mm version was only about 130 gms. I imagine the 40mm version is even lighter.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's just so ordinary and that's before we get on to the colour of the dial. You'd have to be colour blind to want a dial that is that awful colour. It looks like sick.......
> 
> Let's call it the sickforth from now on.......
> 
> And as per usual VWG is right, why flip a lovely watch like the SDGM for the sickforth.


BTW, thanks for this. I think it successfully cooled down the urge for it. Funnily all the comments on the puke color had no effect (of course it didn't, the yellow is what attracted me) rather the comment - "it's just so ordinary" - is what made me think... Actually it IS pretty ordinary. Once you remove the color, there's really nothing special looking about that dial, certainly not 700€ special - in fact its almost generic looking.
I have been looking for a yellow watch for ages, but any I found there's always something to it I didn't like. There's nothing that I dislike about the seaforth, which is why I thought I liked it (all the hype about it helped with that too); but of course not disliking something, isn't the same as liking something. Was just too focused on the yellow to realize it...

Edit: might sell my slava (gets 0 wristtime lately anyway) to fund something like this. Same looks, 1% of the price  (at the current bid at least) 








https://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CITI...401637?hash=item33de639a65:g:quEAAOSwk1haRjTD

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

rosborn said:


> I'm never tempted by sales either. The watches I like seem to never go on sale...


I've picked up Casio G-Shock and Citizen Eco-Dive models on Amazon Prime Day and the aforementioned holidays will often come with 10-35% discounts. This year, I think my biggest temptation will be to get flip or trade fodder at a crazy price. Except for the Seiko Baby/Mini Turtle, I am not looking for anything attainable.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> BTW, thanks for this. I think it successfully cooled down the urge for it. Funnily all the comments on the puke color had no effect (of course it didn't, the yellow is what attracted me) rather the comment - "it's just so ordinary" - is what made me think... Actually it IS pretty ordinary. Once you remove the color, there's really nothing special looking about that dial, certainly not 700€ special - in fact its almost generic looking.
> I have been looking for a yellow watch for ages, but any I found there's always something to it I didn't like. There's nothing that I dislike about the seaforth, which is why I thought I liked it (all the hype about it helped with that too); but of course not disliking something, isn't the same as liking something. Was just too focused on the yellow to realize it...
> 
> Edit: might sell my slava (gets 0 wristtime lately anyway) to fund something like this. Same looks, 1% of the price  (at the current bid at least)
> ...


Save for a doxa yellow. Be worth the wait I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Save for a doxa yellow. Be worth the wait I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, a yellow doxa has been heading my grail list a long time.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> BTW, thanks for this. I think it successfully cooled down the urge for it. Funnily all the comments on the puke color had no effect (of course it didn't, the yellow is what attracted me) rather the comment - "it's just so ordinary" - is what made me think... Actually it IS pretty ordinary. Once you remove the color, there's really nothing special looking about that dial, certainly not 700€ special - in fact its almost generic looking.
> I have been looking for a yellow watch for ages, but any I found there's always something to it I didn't like. There's nothing that I dislike about the seaforth, which is why I thought I liked it (all the hype about it helped with that too); but of course not disliking something, isn't the same as liking something. Was just too focused on the yellow to realize it...
> 
> Edit: might sell my slava (gets 0 wristtime lately anyway) to fund something like this. Same looks, 1% of the price  (at the current bid at least)
> ...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Hornet99, isn't this the gent who was going to make it entirely through 2018 with a plastic digital???? Don't get me wrong, millions of people wear that same watch for years on end. Poor guy will never make it at this rate!


au contraire


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

My watch for the week. Old friend, new strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm so used to wearing a dive watch that anything light just doesn't feel right anymore. If anything it feels uncomfortable to NOT have the reassuring weight there.......


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Phone camera picture just now was crap so using this from the summer. The watch for the week. Not really too appropriate for the office setting but who cares. It's the watch that's currently on the proverbial chopping block. It's an older Timex Expedition with the knurled steel case. 44 mm diameter, 13 mm height and 50 mm L2L. It's at the top limit of what I can pull off. Looks better proportioned on the wrist than in pictures.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

nyamoci said:


> So I've come here to admit I'm breaking all the rules for one watch. I ran into an old co-worker who used to be into watches years ago and now only wears an apple watch. I will be purchasing a gen 1 black monster. And I'm only jumping on it before he gives it to his nephews because pricing and availability is becoming scarce. I may end up flipping a citizen, maybe not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


... As much as I understand the whole Monster fanclub thing, (actually I got Orange 1gen for my closest friend when he was asking for a dive watch)...

Dude. The watch is ugly and small. I will never forget when I first saw it some years ago. I was expecting a true MANS watch.

The one that will make you look so masculine on wrist that wet panties shall fall and your path shall be covered with layers of bra and buzzing air filled with indecent propositions for hot nights, perhaps mornings...

And I saw a Swatch in armour.

The black one looked like poorly put together Indian franken. Orange one like flower from Chernobyl.

If you are looking for investment piece ok. But you Will have to wait for 5 years for its value to rise.

Can you live with it for 5 years.?


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> ... As much as I understand the whole Monster fanclub thing, (actually I got Orange 1gen for my closest friend when he was asking for a dive watch)...
> 
> Dude. The watch is ugly and small. I will never forget when I first saw it some years ago. I was expecting a true MANS watch.
> 
> ...


I don't plan on selling, sold my gen 1 before and only regretted it years later. So as of right now time is irrelevant 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

nyamoci said:


> I don't plan on selling, sold my gen 1 before and only regretted it years later. So as of right now time is irrelevant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Well. Ok. So it is a keeper. And one exception. So.. Go on.

But you have 356 days to go.. Can you make it?

Can you.?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Well, I suppose it does matter what you're used to. Can imagine it feeling a bit odd wearing a <38mm vintage dress watch, if chunky divers is all you wear. Wear one a week or two in a row though and think that perception might change (interesting one-week-one-watch challenge?  That eterna in your SOTC would serve that purpose perfectly  )


You're absolutely right......

......however the Eterna is only ever worn on special occasions, simply because of I want to baby it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I actually thought the oris 65 would be too light for you given your wearing trends. My 42mm version was only about 130 gms. I imagine the 40mm version is even lighter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I certainly notice the difference in weight, but it's still acceptable.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> BTW, thanks for this. I think it successfully cooled down the urge for it. Funnily all the comments on the puke color had no effect (of course it didn't, the yellow is what attracted me) rather the comment - "it's just so ordinary" - is what made me think... Actually it IS pretty ordinary. Once you remove the color, there's really nothing special looking about that dial, certainly not 700€ special - in fact its almost generic looking.
> I have been looking for a yellow watch for ages, but any I found there's always something to it I didn't like. There's nothing that I dislike about the seaforth, which is why I thought I liked it (all the hype about it helped with that too); but of course not disliking something, isn't the same as liking something. Was just too focused on the yellow to realize it...
> 
> Edit: might sell my slava (gets 0 wristtime lately anyway) to fund something like this. Same looks, 1% of the price  (at the current bid at least)
> ...


o| o| o|

You're swapping one over priced dull yellow watch for a cheap old dull yellow watch. Stop and step away from the keyboard.....

.....you realise you'll be bored of a yellow watch in days and want sell it.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> Well. Ok. So it is a keeper. And one exception. So.. Go on.
> 
> But you have 356 days to go.. Can you make it?
> 
> Can you.?


Truth be told it's like a sumo too. But that's not in the budget anytime soon. And my watch box is full after this. And u refuse to have them floating in my dresser again. Honestly I'm trying to figure out what to part with next

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day 2 of the one watch one week challenge.....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> o| o| o|
> 
> You're swapping one over priced dull yellow watch for a cheap old dull yellow watch. Stop and step away from the keyboard.....
> 
> .....you realise you'll be bored of a yellow watch in days and want sell it.


Lol .... you cought me... (Though it is within my own set of rules, no new money in the collection, rather than no purchases at all)

The slava will probably be put up for sale anyway. Won't buy that yellow citizen though, that was just for joking at the seaforth's price. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Phone camera picture just now was crap so using this from the summer. The watch for the week. Not really too appropriate for the office setting but who cares. It's the watch that's currently on the proverbial chopping block. It's an older Timex Expedition with the knurled steel case. 44 mm diameter, 13 mm height and 50 mm L2L. It's at the top limit of what I can pull off. Looks better proportioned on the wrist than in pictures.


I've done this - with interesting results. Worn the watch that's going for sale for a few days straight to give it one last chance. I rotate a lot so several days in a row with same watch is a break from my norm. It saved 2 as I ended up loving them but it rubber stamped 2 others as being correct to sell. Much less chance of sellers remorse if your still convinced after wearing it for a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Well. Ok. So it is a keeper. And one exception. So.. Go on.
> 
> But you have 356 days to go.. Can you make it?
> 
> Can you.?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 2:









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Late for the party. I dug out this as forgotten "I have something for trade" watch.

Stuck somewhere in the box with straps. Changed battery and cleaned. Quartz Orient beater.

Day one.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day 2 strap 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Day 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 2









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

^ That Grand Seiko is something VWG, a real beauty.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you. I've fallen for GS's Grammar of Design language. The SBGH is a modern heir of the 44GS that started it all.While I like other GS models, only the ones that adhere to the Grammar of Design philosophy would ever end up on my wrist. People can tell you about GS finishing all day and you will never understand it till you have one in hand. If a tornado came and blew my house away this would be the one watch that I would hope to salvage from the wreckage.....that presumes I am wearing my SLA017 on my wrist during the event  It really IS THAT GOOD. WUS dowsnscales pictures so it i cant really post pictures that show off the best features of the watch well but I'll post one more and stop for today. It won't rotate the picture properly so you'll have to turn your head....sorry.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Day 2

Timex Expedtion, elegant and understated... under the cuff. On a green NATO. ?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thank you. I've fallen for GS's Grammar of Design language. The SBGH is a modern heir of the 44GS that started it all.While I like other GS models, only the ones that adhere to the Grammar of Design philosophy would ever end up on my wrist. People can tell you about GS finishing all day and you will never understand it till you have one in hand. If a tornado came and blew my house away this would be the one watch that I would hope to salvage from the wreckage.....that presumes I am wearing my SLA017 on my wrist during the event  It really IS THAT GOOD. WUS dowsnscales pictures so it i cant really post pictures that show off the best features of the watch well but I'll post one more and stop for today. It won't rotate the picture properly so you'll have to turn your head....sorry.


Ditto. To the GS finishing part. Not the tornado.

I have seen few for a short time but had more than hour and magnifier with GMT white (cant remember the Ref)

When you realise that date window has polished top and brushed sides... All in one direction... On few millimeters part...you never look at your watches the same way. Truly a masterpiece. I stared in awe. Guy who owns it had to take it out of my hands and I was like this for a few hours later..


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

This marks one week with the Casio F108









I think I will now go about my daily routines with less time looking at other watches. So you can be assured if I don't post I am still wearing this one watch. Should something change I will let you know.
Also with so many of these squares sold I wonder why I never have seen anyone else wearing one. I will be on the lookout now for any sightings and keep a record - 
I have enjoyed our time together. Have a great year.
Larry


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Tuesday.









I sold some stuff yesterday. I will be buying my wife a piece of vintage jewelry.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

usclassic said:


> .......with so many of these squares sold I wonder why I never have seen anyone else wearing one. I will be on the lookout now ...........


Here is a notable wearer of a Casio Square, a former San Diego Chargers security guard. You'll need to find out when visitor hours are in the California State Penal System to see if he still owns it. Like you, he was in it for the "long pull."
(photo not mine but edited out the offending area)


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I am very, very, glad the WPAC thread was renewed for 2018. Outside of this thread, looking in other forums, WUS definitely breeds a sockness. There are constant posts about new watches from unknown makers that “seem” to answer some “need” for someone. There members purchasing at least one new watch per week, sometimes more than one watch per week. Insanity! Yet, most of WIS just passes this thread over without a glance happily accumulating more and more watches, flipping many but not all. Insanity!

Yep...I’m really glad the WPAC was continued, if for no other reason than to hold some us accountable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I am very, very, glad the WPAC thread was renewed for 2018. Outside of this thread, looking in other forums, WUS definitely breeds a sockness. There are constant posts about new watches from unknown makers that "seem" to answer some "need" for someone. There members purchasing at least one new watch per week, sometimes more than one watch per week. Insanity! Yet, most of WIS just passes this thread over without a glance happily accumulating more and more watches, flipping many but not all. Insanity!
> 
> Yep...I'm really glad the WPAC was continued, if for no other reason than to hold some us accountable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad it's a help!

......btw don't read any posts by yankeexpress, he's the equivalent of the antichrist for WPAC :-d


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Glad it's a help!
> 
> ......btw don't read any posts by yankeexpress, he's the equivalent of the antichrist for WPAC :-d


I had a purchasing/flipping problem to be sure. Throught the latter part of 2017 I came to grips with it by viewing WPAC 2017 from the sidelines. Here was my problem...I would purchase a watch and start looking for the next one. I would flip said watch after wearing it for a couple of weeks, never really getting to know and appreciate the watch. I have purchased the same model multiple times. I have owned some nice watches and flipped all of them. I never did that before joining WUS. Believe it or not, the roller coaster caused me anxiety and the constant search wasted a lot of time I will never get back. I finally got a grip last October and am enjoying what I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I had a purchasing/flipping problem to be sure. Throught the latter part of 2017 I came to grips with it by viewing WPAC 2017 from the sidelines. Here was my problem...I would purchase a watch and start looking for the next one. I would flip said watch after wearing it for a couple of weeks, never really getting to know and appreciate the watch. I have purchased the same model multiple times. I have owned some nice watches and flipped all of them. I never did that before joining WUS. Believe it or not, the roller coaster caused me anxiety and the constant search wasted a lot of time I will never get back. I finally got a grip last October and am enjoying what I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Come in brother and you shall be saved.

Be sure to post SOTC and if need of honest and unbiased opinion about your next purchase let us know.

...

Muahaha.... Ha.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I had a purchasing/flipping problem to be sure. Throught the latter part of 2017 I came to grips with it by viewing WPAC 2017 from the sidelines. Here was my problem...I would purchase a watch and start looking for the next one. I would flip said watch after wearing it for a couple of weeks, never really getting to know and appreciate the watch. I have purchased the same model multiple times. I have owned some nice watches and flipped all of them. I never did that before joining WUS. Believe it or not, the roller coaster caused me anxiety and the constant search wasted a lot of time I will never get back. I finally got a grip last October and am enjoying what I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you feel that itch in your brain about "the next watch"? Did you start promising yourself that when you get the next one it'll be the last as this one will be perfect and satisfy all your needs? And of course that lasts all of 5 minutes. Did you see a pre-order and feel a need to get in there as must be brilliant because of all the people interested already? I did and that was quite worrying for me.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> Come in brother and you shall be saved.
> 
> Be sure to post SOTC and if need of honest and unbiased opinion about your next purchase let us know.
> 
> ...


No worries here. I'm an adult male and I put my big boy pants on every morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Come in brother and you shall be saved.
> 
> Be sure to post SOTC and if need of honest and unbiased opinion about your next purchase let us know.
> 
> ...


He's kinda done that......



rosborn said:


> I'm in. This will be fun.
> 
> I kinda...sorta...already adopted this mindset in the fall of 2017, after reading through the 2017 WPAC. I was a serial purchaser and flipper. I had become ashamed of myself especially since my diceased grandfather had his WW II US Navy issued Hamilton until his death in 1995. It was the only watch he owned. If it was good enough for him it should be good enough foe me.
> 
> ...


No picture though.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Glad it's a help!
> 
> ......btw don't read any posts by yankeexpress, he's the equivalent of the antichrist for WPAC :-d


The yankeechrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Edit: might sell my slava (gets 0 wristtime lately anyway) to fund something like this. Same looks, 1% of the price  (at the current bid at least)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was away from the thread for a day and all of a sudden a Mumbai special pops up. Hope no one got conned into buying this ripoff. If a casual onlooker did, then do your self a favor, just cancel the purchase. If however you pledged into WPAC spirit and you bought this one, then ...hurray, that's your exception for the year :rodekaart
_
(Citizen logo is wrong and the case doesn't even look like a Citizen's. That's what they do in Mumbai, pick up pieces of watches from the trash that ends up there and refurbish them with what they got lying around. Remember: All the world's junk ends up in India and all the world's watches end up in Hong-Kong)_


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I was away from the thread for a day and all of a sudden a Mumbai special pops up. Hope no one got conned into buying this ripoff. If a casual onlooker did, then do your self a favor, just cancel the purchase. If however you pledged into WPAC spirit and you bought this one, then ...hurray, that's your exception for the year :rodekaart
> _
> (Citizen logo is wrong and the case doesn't even look like a Citizen's. That's what they do in Mumbai, pick up pieces of watches from the trash that ends up there and refurbish them with what they got lying around. Remember: All the world's junk ends up in India and all the world's watches end up in Yankeexpress's watch box)_


FTFY.....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I was away from the thread for a day and all of a sudden a Mumbai special pops up. Hope no one got conned into buying this ripoff. If a casual onlooker did, then do your self a favor, just cancel the purchase. If however you pledged into WPAC spirit and you bought this one, then ...hurray, that's your exception for the year :rodekaart
> _
> (Citizen logo is wrong and the case doesn't even look like a Citizen's. That's what they do in Mumbai, pick up pieces of watches from the trash that ends up there and refurbish them with what they got lying around. Remember: All the world's junk ends up in India and all the world's watches end up in Hong-Kong)_


Lol ok, wasn't serious about buying that, but thanks for the heads up regardless. Buying vintage always requires research, and the above is exactly why.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> FTFY.....


I think we can stop calling it a watch box now


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I think we can stop calling it a watch box now
> 
> View attachment 12793911


That's just his December haul getting unpacked.......

This is his "watch box"......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Always had a sideways glance at Ball Watches. Tough time today at secretsales.com where they had 50% off Ball watches. Was looking for freaking gloves then that popped up. Pleased to say I stood firm in my resolve and resisted. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Did you feel that itch in your brain about "the next watch"? Did you start promising yourself that when you get the next one it'll be the last as this one will be perfect and satisfy all your needs? And of course that lasts all of 5 minutes. Did you see a pre-order and feel a need to get in there as must be brilliant because of all the people interested already? I did and that was quite worrying for me.


Yes on all counts except for the pre-order. That, sir, was when I got a grip. I was going to pre-order the latest and greatest Raven watch but didn't. As I was about to push the "button" as asked myself what the hell I was doing. That's when I noticed WPAC 2017. That's when I stopped the insanity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is my collection sans my Timex Ironman which is worn solely in physical work situations.

My Ginault Ocean Rover









My Scurfa Diver One









Yes, they are very similar and that was intended. The Ginault is an auto and the Scurfa is a quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Funnily enough the sales never tempt me. I'm I the only one? :-s


Nope. I spent some time in the "Heads-up, I found a deal here" thread. 99% of what comes up there, I can see why they're so inexpensive. Some of them are very nice watches, but they always seem to be the ones I would never EVER consider buying at full price, nor even a fat discount. Like that Victorinox dual time, with the smaller watch embedded at 6? Yuck. Great watch, technically, but such an ugly dial! Or the Bulova mechanical chronos without markings every minute on the minutes counter? Stupid design, that's why it's on closeout.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Nope. I spent some time in the "Heads-up, I found a deal here" thread. 99% of what comes up there, I can see why they're so inexpensive. Some of them are very nice watches, but they always seem to be the ones I would never EVER consider buying at full price, nor even a fat discount. Like that Victorinox dual time, with the smaller watch embedded at 6? Yuck. Great watch, technically, but such an ugly dial! Or the Bulova mechanical chronos without markings every minute on the minutes counter? Stupid design, that's why it's on closeout.


Yep, usually sales are an opportunity to shift the rubbish that didn't sell during the year......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day 3......


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 3......


:O When did it arrive


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 3:









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day 3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> He's kinda done that......
> 
> ..


sorry have not seen it,


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> :O When did it arrive


Not long ago. I did a review in f71......


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Not long ago. I did a review in f71......


Cool bro congrats! I'll check out the review


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I can never find threads when referenced like f71!

Quick question for you guys - mate showed me his new purchase and I coo'd as much as I could but tell me - is the words on the dial Oyster and Date not meant to be one single word on all old Tudors? I.e. Oysterdate. Didn't want to rain on his parade without checking my facts. In fact I might not even say to him but it would be good to know









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> I can never find threads when referenced like f71!
> 
> Quick question for you guys - mate showed me his new purchase and I coo'd as much as I could but tell me - is the words on the dial Oyster and Date not meant to be one single word on all old Tudors? I.e. Oysterdate. Didn't want to rain on his parade without checking my facts. In fact I might not even say to him but it would be good to know
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but I did a search and someone else posted this same question to WUS back in 2011, unfortunately with no answer. Doesn't look right though. The words at the bottom also look a little crooked to me, but that could just be the angle of the picture.

Of course it could be a redial. In any case, not that you asked, but if it were my watch I'd want to know one way or the other.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Day 3, morning coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 3..... I know it's not a wrist shot but you'll have to bear with me

Here's a quick close up of the dial










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Day 3 of the one week challenge.

Dominating that poor desk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Day 3 of the one week challenge.
> 
> Dominating that poor desk


That's probably my favorite Expedition. I've looked for that model for a couple of years with no luck . every now and then the white dial one will pop up but the black has been very elusive. Nice watch

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's probably my favorite Expedition. I've looked for that model for a couple of years with no luck . every now and then the white dial one will pop up but the black has been very elusive. Nice watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes I saw it by chance on the Bay after looking at the huge Timex thread here on WUS. It's a very sturdy piece and I love the case. Independent hour Hand for quick adjustments for DST and the like. I'd love to find a nice bracelet option for it although it may become too heavy then. Fun watch for sure.

Since you've been looking I'll give you first right of refusal if I decide to part with it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I can never find threads when referenced like f71!
> 
> Quick question for you guys - mate showed me his new purchase and I coo'd as much as I could but tell me - is the words on the dial Oyster and Date not meant to be one single word on all old Tudors? I.e. Oysterdate. Didn't want to rain on his parade without checking my facts. In fact I might not even say to him but it would be good to know


Feels fake. No data to back that up.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

While not “officially” a member of WPAC I am with you in spirit and proud to report that my “collection” is now down to ONE watch having sold my Seiko Blumo this morning. That leaves me with my daily wear Damasko DA37 and no desire to add another wristwatch anytime soon.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Day 3 but I've been wearing it non stop for about 3 weeks. It is on a new Horween strap from B and R


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wednesday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I can never find threads when referenced like f71!
> 
> Quick question for you guys - mate showed me his new purchase and I coo'd as much as I could but tell me - is the words on the dial Oyster and Date not meant to be one single word on all old Tudors? I.e. Oysterdate. Didn't want to rain on his parade without checking my facts. In fact I might not even say to him but it would be good to know
> 
> ...


https://www.chrono24.com/tudor/prince-oysterdate-stainless-steel-watch--id7405103.htm


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yup everything, indexes, hands, cyclops, appear fatter somehow, less refined. And the obvious, bezel's not fluted.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I can never find threads when referenced like f71!
> 
> Quick question for you guys - mate showed me his new purchase and I coo'd as much as I could but tell me - is the words on the dial Oyster and Date not meant to be one single word on all old Tudors? I.e. Oysterdate. Didn't want to rain on his parade without checking my facts. In fact I might not even say to him but it would be good to know
> 
> ...


Looks dodgy I'm afraid......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Thanks. Yes I saw it by chance on the Bay after looking at the huge Timex thread here on WUS. It's a very sturdy piece and I love the case. Independent hour Hand for quick adjustments for DST and the like. I'd love to find a nice bracelet option for it although it may become too heavy then. Fun watch for sure.
> 
> Since you've been looking I'll give you first right of refusal if I decide to part with it.


No enabling in WPAC please....... b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Yup everything, indexes, hands, cyclops, appear fatter somehow, less refined. And the obvious, bezel's not fluted.


From looking into it for him the indices are actually ok and the smooth bezel WAS a variant also the hands. But the text is off. Think I'll ease his pain and suggest it's likely had a reprint dial to freshen it due to dial degradation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Day 3 but I've been wearing it non stop for about 3 weeks. It is on a new Horween strap from B and R
> View attachment 12796003


Beautiful watch. If I violate the WPAC, it is a good chance it will be for a Ball. I'd love to find a deal on a Ball B&O First Mile limited edition. Personally I don't like the 00 to 55 indices, but maybe that is something to do with train engineering???


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> Beautiful watch. If I violate the WPAC, it is a good chance it will be for a Ball. I'd love to find a deal on a Ball B&O First Mile limited edition. Personally I don't like the 00 to 55 indices, but maybe that is something to do with train engineering???


Thanks, it's become a favorite. The 0-55 markers show up more in the pics than IRL, they're hardly noticeable actually.

I'm not sure of the RR reference for them, maybe used as a countdown method?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 3 ending with a strap change:









I got a bit bored already, and on top I'm getting a bit annoyed by the weight, and the slight discomfort of the bracelet. It's not that the bracelet is bad (very good in fact), nor actually uncomfortable; just bracelets in general start feeling uncomfortable to me when worn a longer amount of time.
So this one week one watch challenge has been a good experiment already. I have been considering going the one-watch route if the right watch comes on my path; Now I know that less heavy watches can also become too heavy to me if worn daily, so that puts some stricter requirement to a one-watch. And normal lugs are definitely important too - if not for creating some variation, it is important for relieving my wrist from a bracelet every now and then.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Day 3 ending with a strap change:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're thinking of going down the one watch route, you might want to consider wear are prospective candidates for longer than a week. A months wear should do it.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Here is a notable wearer of a Casio Square, a former San Diego Chargers security guard. You'll need to find out when visitor hours are in the California State Penal System to see if he still owns it. Like you, he was in it for the "long pull."
> (photo not mine but edited out the offending area)


I did not want to leave such a negative image for Casio square undefended. So...

























You may need a trip to Hollywood to see if they are still wearing them.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't want to belabor the point but in case you make it up to the space station you can ask the astronauts if they are still wearing theirs.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Day 3 ending with a strap change:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at my own post, something funny comes to mind.. right at the start of when I got into watches (but before it got out of hand), I did wear only two watches. One was a cheap parnis skeleton. The other was a Kenneth Cole, a heavy chunk of steel, with an equally heavy integrated bracelet; opposite in every way to my above description, but I wore it as a daily wearer once the parnis died. I didn't for one moment think it was uncomfortable...

Dug it up from the back of a drawer:

















Bulky and blingy, but even as a seasoned WIS now, I have to admit it isn't an all that badly made watch. It's actually well designed to fit comfortably despite its size and heft. Sometimes I think the judgement on fashion watches is a bit too generalized around here. Still, I no longer could imagine this being my daily watch again though, simply too heavy..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Day 3 ending with a strap change:
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Lovely watch in every way! Strap or bracelet its a winner. I would not have thought to pair that strap with that watch but it works well in your picture.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Day 3 ending with a strap change:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One watch + 4 straps = 5 watches. The lugs are the only reason I sold my Oris aquis. I loved that watch but the proprietary lug design was a pain in the a55 for when you wanted a change of strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lovely watch in every way! Strap or bracelet its a winner. I would not have thought to pair that strap with that watch but it works well in your picture.


Yes, its a great combo  I got the strap as an extra for free with a cork rally strap I bought. Still not sure why the guy offered to include it, but he did. I only have a few 20mm watches, so tried it on the sdgm. Wasn't planned, but it works amazingly well. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I don't want to belabor the point but in case you make it up to the space station you can ask the astronauts if they are still wearing theirs.
> 
> View attachment 12796647
> 
> ...


Whaaaaat!!??? I thought they're all supposed to wear Omega Speedmasters in space. You know, in case they need to manually time the rocket burns during re-entry or something...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

usclassic said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a notable wearer of a Casio Square, a former San Diego Chargers security guard. You'll need to find out when visitor hours are in the California State Penal System to see if he still owns it. Like you, he was in it for the "long pull."
> ...


TOUCHÉ


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Yes, its a great combo  I got the strap as an extra for free with a cork rally strap I bought. Still not sure why the guy offered to include it, but he did. I only have a few 20mm watches, so tried it on the sdgm. Wasn't planned, but it works amazingly well.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


What make is the strap please? Is it leather suede or?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I don't want to belabor the point but in case you make it up to the space station you can ask the astronauts if they are still wearing theirs.
> 
> View attachment 12796647
> 
> ...


So we've established that criminals, celebrities and astronauts all wear this watch. What is this saying about the watch I wonder? Its attractive to the fringe elements of society?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Sometimes I think the judgement on fashion watches is a bit too generalized around here.


Fashion watches can be well made and last a lifetime too. The 'judgement' is passed solely due to them trying to pass as something else. You can purchase a Kenneth Cole, an Armani, a Dolce Gabbana, a Valentino, a <sexyitaliannamegoeshere>, but they're all made in the same factory in China by Fossil or whomever. They're just selling a fake image, much like replicas do.

There are on the other hand certain brands that are well known in fashion circles, like Cartier or Bulgari, who are and always have been very capable and innovative watchmakers. People incorrectly lump them together with the Armanis of the world due to sheer ignorance or watch snobbery.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

I have made progress! After selling off two of my 12 watches I now have a 10 slot watch box on the way, so hopefully having a full box will stop me from going past 10.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

after getting my car...I'm now looking at getting some Alloys...and other mods FML
I cut down on watches and my money goes elsewhere.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> What make is the strap please? Is it leather suede or?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EMG watches. Its cork. They don't list them, but you can ask them for it via their facebook page. Also active on the forum, so a PM here might also work if you don't have FB.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day 4......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Fashion watches can be well made and last a lifetime too. The 'judgement' is passed solely due to them trying to pass as something else. You can purchase a Kenneth Cole, an Armani, a Dolce Gabbana, a Valentino, a <sexyitaliannamegoeshere>, but they're all made in the same factory in China by Fossil or whomever. They're just selling a fake image, much like replicas do.
> 
> There are on the other hand certain brands that are well known in fashion circles, like Cartier or Bulgari, who are and always have been very capable and innovative watchmakers. People incorrectly lump them together with the Armanis of the world due to sheer ignorance or watch snobbery.


I don't care one bit if they're made in the same factory; I'd bet our beloved micros are also made in a hand full of the same factories. And you could say the same for any Swatch brand. Does that make them "trying to pass as something else"? I don't think so. Trying to pass as something else is in Design (for example looking like a sub mariner), or in marketing (for example fake history story), it's not in where it's made.

As for design, I think at least this particular Kenneth Cole is pretty decent. It probably won't appeal to the WIS market, but it isn't passing as something else, and it is actually well designed and well made. The worst you could say is that it carries the name of someone who probably didn't even touch the design of it with one finger, which most people couldn't care less about.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 4 is a foggy day:









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Fashion watches can be well made and last a lifetime too. The 'judgement' is passed solely due to them trying to pass as something else. You can purchase a Kenneth Cole, an Armani, a Dolce Gabbana, a Valentino, a <sexyitaliannamegoeshere>, but they're all made in the same factory in China by Fossil or whomever. They're just selling a fake image, much like replicas do.
> 
> There are on the other hand certain brands that are well known in fashion circles, like Cartier or Bulgari, who are and always have been very capable and innovative watchmakers. People incorrectly lump them together with the Armanis of the world due to sheer ignorance or watch snobbery.


And montblanc too - many still think they just make pens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Durkano said:


> I have made progress! After selling off two of my 12 watches I now have a 10 slot watch box on the way, so hopefully having a full box will stop me from going past 10.


Now your talking ! Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day4







(strap3) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Day 4. Black NATO today.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I don't care one bit if they're made in the same factory; I'd bet our beloved micros are also made in a hand full of the same factories. And you could say the same for any Swatch brand. Does that make them "trying to pass as something else"? I don't think so. Trying to pass as something else is in Design (for example looking like a sub mariner), or in marketing (for example fake history story), it's not in where it's made.
> 
> As for design, I think at least this particular Kenneth Cole is pretty decent. It probably won't appeal to the WIS market, but it isn't passing as something else, and it is actually well designed and well made. The worst you could say is that it carries the name of someone who probably didn't even touch the design of it with one finger, which most people couldn't care less about.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I was simply explaining a viewpoint. You're free to wear what suits your fancy and spend your money how you want to. But there's quite a difference in how the micros design and oversee a watch being made and how "Kenneth Cole" does. Watch design is not choosing dimensions and colors.
(pro tip: K.C doesn't)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wear what you like.. No prejudice.

Would you today choose KC again? You got it because it looked ok. And thats it. Today you can look at it unbiased and judge to it from WIS view and experience.

I have also had bunch of non-WIS approved fashion watches.

Would I pay full price in store? Hell no.

But since I got them as good deals for resale I can say some were surprisingly well built.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

^hey, that Omega sure is nice


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 4









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> ^hey, that Omega sure is nice


... Dont...

And yeah. One of the nicest watches out there. Genta did a really nice job...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Day 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Date says still day 3 - your not trying to hoodwink are you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Thursday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Bracelet I ordered for my Sumo came in last night. Having new shoes really does scratch that "new watch" itch. Methadone for the WIS if you will.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ... Dont...


pfff, I'm not scared of that aggressive Croatian guy


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Date says still day 3 - your not trying to hoodwink are you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope just 12 hours behind on the wrist. I've been measuring accuracy so i didnt want to stop it by resetting the date.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nope just 12 hours behind on the wrist. I've been measuring accuracy so i didnt want to stop it by resetting the date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Likely story ;-) :-d


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

In hell of back office at home. Orient on wrist. 3rd day .


----------



## mdaclarke (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm going to do this. Aiming to put the money I would have spent on watches for the next 2/3 years in a Junior ISA for my son. £10,800 = £50 per month for 18 years. If I front load it, he will earn more interest and then in 3 or 4 years time I can spend money on watches guilt free


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

My stereo amplifier finally died on me, it was a long way coming but hoped it could make it till summer.

Dug into the watch fund and got me a nice Marantz PM6006 on sale on ebay. Feelsgoodman.jpg

My fourth Grey Ghost finally cleared customs and arrives tomorrow. The collection feels very complete and there's no real motive to move up and pay through my nose for servicing and stuff. Probably will trade for awhile and push the proceeds into other hobbies. That Marantz needs a new pair of loudspeakers too.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

mdaclarke said:


> I'm going to do this. Aiming to put the money I would have spent on watches for the next 2/3 years in a Junior ISA for my son. £10,800 = £50 per month for 18 years. If I front load it, he will earn more interest and then in 3 or 4 years time I can spend money on watches guilt free


Brilliant thing to do for your son and a great way to avoid watch purchases..... |>

So, let's see your SOTC then.......


----------



## mdaclarke (Jan 31, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Brilliant thing to do for your son and a great way to avoid watch purchases..... |>
> 
> So, let's see your SOTC then.......


Don't know if the Casio Counts

Rolex GMT Master ii (bought as a present for myself when my ex and I decided to try for a baby)
Omega Speedmaster Professional Hesalite (bought as a present for myself when I paid off my student loan)
Tissot PRC100 (Xmas present from parents in 2007, responsible for the watch bug)
Casio F-91W (bought as a timer for when I run marathons)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

mdaclarke said:


> Don't know if the Casio Counts
> 
> Rolex GMT Master ii (bought as a present for myself when my ex and I decided to try for a baby)
> Omega Speedmaster Professional Hesalite (bought as a present for myself when I paid off my student loan)
> ...


Nice. A lot of people would, with the gmt and speedy, say that you've got a perfect two watch collection........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Nice. A lot of people would, with the gmt and speedy, say that you've got a perfect two watch collection........


I'm probably one of those people! I would have chosen a different GMT Master II but yeah that is great 1-2 punch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Halios Delfin PVD.........sold....and then there were 8


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, time to step forward and admit defeat. I caved and bought the Certina DS2 from Ashford. I just couldn't pass up the price for a watch I almost bought at double the price a few years ago. Loved it at first sight and couldn't let this pass me by. If it's a keeper, we will see. If I sell it for profit, I guess I can come back or if I sell something else to make space for it as per the rules, but until that happens.... I have failed. 

However, I've been saving up for nearly two years and only bought cheapies (under $200) in anticipation of a "big purchase" and while I figure that one out, this will keep me entertained for a bit. Next year it's the big 4-0 so I'm thinking I should save the loot for that event.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day 5......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Well, time to step forward and admit defeat. I caved and bought the Certina DS2 from Ashford. I just couldn't pass up the price for a watch I almost bought at double the price a few years ago. Loved it at first sight and couldn't let this pass me by. If it's a keeper, we will see. If I sell it for profit, I guess I can come back or if I sell something else to make space for it as per the rules, but until that happens.... I have failed.
> 
> However, I've been saving up for nearly two years and only bought cheapies (under $200) in anticipation of a "big purchase" and while I figure that one out, this will keep me entertained for a bit. Next year it's the big 4-0 so I'm thinking I should save the loot for that event.


Poor effort jkpa. I'm disappointed with you........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 5......


How you finding it Hornet? The watch I mean....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> How you finding it Hornet? The watch I mean....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it and the new tapered bracelet has made it a keeper. Amazed at the difference it makes, but then I don't like natos or straps really, so understandable.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 5......


 I missed this one.

another GMT?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

mdaclarke said:


> Don't know if the Casio Counts
> 
> Rolex GMT Master ii (bought as a present for myself when my ex and I decided to try for a baby)
> Omega Speedmaster Professional Hesalite (bought as a present for myself when I paid off my student loan)
> ...


I dont think you have a problem at all, But if we can help, here we are. Nice effort into sons future .

4 watches were my weeks buy and sell rotation for a while ...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> pfff, I'm not scared of that aggressive Croatian guy


damn...I am actually a really nice person. Sorry If I gave that impression in 2018 WPAC.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 5. Having a big urge to change to something else... Off day today, the watch doesn't seem right for chilling in sweatpants... 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I missed this one.
> 
> another GMT?


Keep up fella......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> damn...I am actually a really nice person. Sorry If I gave that impression in 2018 WPAC.


Not you, more over sensitive people not used to WPAC.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Day 5. Having a big urge to change to something else... Off day today, the watch doesn't seem right for chilling in sweatpants...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But have you appreciated the watch more?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> But have you appreciated the watch more?


Yes for sure. It won't be sold, and definitely not for a Seaforth  
Edit: but it has got me thinking there are not many situations I would prefer wearing it, over one of my other watches. It is a gorgeous watch, that is one thing that got reconfirmed. Though I wasn't wearing it a lot and I don't think I'll wear it more after this experiment. It doesn't get worn too little to put it up for sale just yet, but for the right watch I will still consider flipping it - if the opportunity to trade for a SARB001 comes up, I will probably do so. 
I have found over the past years of collecting that I like the look of black dials, but generally it's not what I prefer to actually wear most of the time. My turtle srp775 being the only exception to that so far.

But I'm changing to this for today:









In this light the dial actually doesn't look all that plain. Still wish it had some more depth to the color, but it is growing on me nonetheless.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Not you, more over sensitive people not used to WPAC.....


Well.. It must look like this:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> Well.. It must look like this:
> ]


More likely this










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Fri










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

^killin me, man


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> Ditto


Those of us from WPAC 17 wouldnt have it any different though!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> ^killin me, man


... Dude. Get a grip. I am watchin...


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> ... Dude. Get a grip. I am watchin...


Public transit???

And day 5









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 5









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> damn...I am actually a really nice person. Sorry If I gave that impression in 2018 WPAC.


Think 2017 reputation precedes you sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Well, time to step forward and admit defeat. I caved and bought the Certina DS2 from Ashford. I just couldn't pass up the price for a watch I almost bought at double the price a few years ago. Loved it at first sight and couldn't let this pass me by. If it's a keeper, we will see. If I sell it for profit, I guess I can come back or if I sell something else to make space for it as per the rules, but until that happens.... I have failed.
> 
> However, I've been saving up for nearly two years and only bought cheapies (under $200) in anticipation of a "big purchase" and while I figure that one out, this will keep me entertained for a bit. Next year it's the big 4-0 so I'm thinking I should save the loot for that event.


Cue Uncle Ard


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Well.. It must look like this:





valuewatchguy said:


> More likely this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit of both.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> ^killin me, man


Are you missing the Longines then Mr C?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Cue Uncle Ard


He's probably busy wrestling with a bear.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

nyamoci said:


> Public transit???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Whats wrong with public transport


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I live in a suburb of Des Moines Iowa. It doesn't exist for me. So call me ignorant but I always assume most people drive too

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Bought a Seiko Bell-Matic from a Thai seller on FeeBay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-SEIKO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Replaces one of three that went out a couple weeks ago.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

first of all......shame on you!

Secondly how do you know that what you are getting is not a Franken-matic? I've heard horror stories about fake or very cobbled together Seiko divers from various locations in the far east. Just wondering.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Bought a Seiko Bell-Matic from a Thai seller on FeeBay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-SEIKO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Replaces one of three that went out a couple weeks ago.


Well. Untill it arrives you will not be able to tell if it is or is not franken.

Case seems ok to me, its export version with 17 jewels. If alarm and date setting works you are ok.

I will not bash it. I owned 4005 with 27 jewels. Nice watches with usefull complication. Unlike that unholly GMT hand that these two collect khough Hornet khough Rusty...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

nyamoci said:


> I live in a suburb of Des Moines Iowa. It doesn't exist for me. So call me ignorant but I always assume most people drive too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


No need for it over here. Zagreb, like most old European cities is hell if you want to get to the center with car. So I just use public transport. Shop is in center and we live in suburb. It takes around 30 minutes by bus and /or tram, and 30 minutes by car... But you have to spend another 30 minutes to find parking spot..which is not Free... . Or pay for public garage. Which is not Free.

I travel all the time like that. If there is no transport during night I just call Uber.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> first of all......shame on you!


No shame, three went out!



> Secondly how do you know that what you are getting is not a Franken-matic? I've heard horror stories about fake or very cobbled together Seiko divers from various locations in the far east. Just wondering.


Depending on his 100% feedback rating. Seems like he's either a Seiko repairer/watchmaker or former collector clearing things out. He's got about 5 other Bell-matics for sale at the moment. If it's put together with three different Bell-Matics inside, that's fine with me, as long as it works properly.



sinner777 said:


> Well. Untill it arrives you will not be able to tell if it is or is not franken.
> 
> Case seems ok to me, its export version with 17 jewels. If alarm and date setting works you are ok.
> 
> I will not bash it. I owned 4005 with 27 jewels. Nice watches with usefull complication. Unlike that unholly GMT hand that these two collect khough Hornet khough Rusty...


Yeah, I'm surprised more folks aren't into alarms. For me, it's the most useful complication after date.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Forgive me Lord for I have sinned...

Ahum, ehh ya, you know that yellow thingy? Right, so ehh, ya I kind of bought it... Months back, in 2017 when I did not commit to abstinence yet, I foolishly registered at Forasec (European dealer) for the Seaforth. Today registered ppl got an email with invite to buy the version they registered for. I thought I had successfully talked myself out of it in the the past week, but today I could not resist temptation...

To keep to the rules I set myself before, I would need to sell other stuff to fund this purchase (I did allow myself to fund new purchases with sales). However, the only watch that would bring me 700 euro the seaforth costs is the SDGM, and last week's one watch experiment kind of convinced me not to sell it. 

So to compensate for my sinn, I decided to go the one in two out route. It won't nearly bring in 700€, but at least that will be reducing my collection, which is a first step towards the idea of going one-watch that has been playing on my mind for a while.
I already put up my slava for sale today, and will make a listing for my MWW Morgan.
Edit: decided to also put up my raketa for sale, so I would end up with a 10-watch collection, which seems like a nice number for now.


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Forgive me Lord for I have sinned...
> 
> Ahum, ehh ya, you know that yellow thingy? Right, so ehh, ya I kind of bought it... Months back, in 2017 when I did not commit to abstinence yet, I foolishly registered at Forasec (European dealer) for the Seaforth. Today registered ppl got an email with invite to buy the version they registered for. I thought I had successfully talked myself out of it in the the past week, but today I could not resist temptation...
> 
> ...


Which Sinn are you compensating for? The U1? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

well played!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Friday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Perhaps it's time for a little pep talk, or should I say a motivational post?

For any of you who are constantly struggling with the 'I have to buy another watch' thing I have some advice. When I log in here I've set my browser to go to the 'New Posts' screen. All a normal person need do is to go straight to New Posts and scroll down reading thread titles. Fifty Grand to Spend On A Watch! Five pages there............ Help me Decide. What Can I get Under 1500? Just Getting Started What Should I Buy? And of course hundreds of other totally benign threads daily.................

There's nothing normal about any of that which I just mentioned. For those few of you who, like me have worn the same watch since last November and not suffered from any form of depression or anxieties I salute you. I see no need to change daily weekly or maybe at all which puts several watches currently in my winder or storage boxes in serious jeopardy. Can people think of nothing they could get for themselves other than another redundant wrist watch?

While thousands of members here have dumped a small fortune (when taken as a group) into their 9th or 20th watch I have totally upgraded my cold weather gear with the top of the line. While you may be surfing from one bargain website to another looking for your next 'True Love' (how sick is that?) or getting ready to pull the trigger, I'll be putting together the funds to purchase another boat. I have come to realize that money, yes money, can be used for things that I can actually do something with, use, things that provide an actual service or utility and not just another watch with which to adorn my wrist that no one in their right mind cares about.

It's a new year gentlemen, a new year with all sorts of possibilities for all of you if you can just give up this absolute crazy idea that you in fact need yet another watch.

I'll be back. I hope that I can reach at least one of you with these messages from the land of sanity.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I will not bash it. I owned 4005 with 27 jewels. Nice watches with usefull complication. Unlike that unholly GMT hand that these two collect khough Hornet khough Rusty...


You've lost your edge sinner, did the comments about the "aggressive Croatian guy" get to you hmmm? Are you softening things up a little bit? b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Forgive me Lord for I have sinned...
> 
> Ahum, ehh ya, you know that yellow thingy? Right, so ehh, ya I kind of bought it... Months back, in 2017 when I did not commit to abstinence yet, I foolishly registered at Forasec (European dealer) for the Seaforth. Today registered ppl got an email with invite to buy the version they registered for. I thought I had successfully talked myself out of it in the the past week, but today I could not resist temptation...
> 
> ...


Oh dear lord. You're gonna buy the sickforth. The dullest watch with a vomit inducing dial. And you're gonna pay a fortune for something that will make anyone within a 100m radius of your wrist vomit and not just any vomit I'm talkin' projectile stuff. You'll have no friends, your family won't want to be near you and work will be terrible, everyone will be vomiting on you, your desk. The smell alone is going to be terrible.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Bought a Seiko Bell-Matic from a Thai seller on FeeBay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-SEIKO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Replaces one of three that went out a couple weeks ago.


That's a lot of money for some old watch......

......I'm going to call it the Seiko bell-end-o-matic b-) :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> Perhaps it's time for a little pep talk, or should I say a motivational post?
> 
> For any of you who are constantly struggling with the 'I have to buy another watch' thing I have some advice. When I log in here I've set my browser to go to the 'New Posts' screen. All a normal person need do is to go straight to New Posts and scroll down reading thread titles. Fifty Grand to Spend On A Watch! Five pages there............ Help me Decide. What Can I get Under 1500? Just Getting Started What Should I Buy? And of course hundreds of other totally benign threads daily.................
> 
> ...


Thanks Uncle Ard |>


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Whats wrong with public transport


The answer to that is as short as the answer to "what did the Romans ever do for us"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The answer to that is as short as the answer to "what did the Romans ever do for us"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you pick up an infraction Rusty? Have you been a naughty boy?!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh dear lord. You're gonna buy the sickforth. The dullest watch with a vomit inducing dial. And you're gonna pay a fortune for something that will make anyone within a 100m radius of your wrist vomit and not just any vomit I'm talkin' projectile stuff. You'll have no friends, your family won't want to be near you and work will be terrible, everyone will be vomiting on you, your desk. The smell alone is going to be terrible.......


The only upside is that he'll be able to flip it for a tidy profit. I've liked most of the Halios designs but just never enough to patiently wait by the computer, fingers ready to press the buy button before they sell out in 5 minutes.

The yellow isn't for me either but I should buy one of them just to flip. The Halios cult is strong.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Ard said:


> Perhaps it's time for a little pep talk, or should I say a motivational post?
> 
> ...
> 
> While you may be surfing from one bargain website to another looking for *your next 'True Love' (how sick is that?)* or getting ready to pull the trigger, I'll be putting together the funds to purchase* another boat*.


So, you're abstaining from watches, doubling up on boats, and lecturing US on acquisition sickness?! :think:



> I have come to realize that money, yes money, can be used for things that I can actually do something with, use, things that provide an actual service or utility and not just another watch with which to adorn my wrist that no one in their right mind cares about....


But you DID make this good point, you just got a little carried away with the liquor before posting, I think.

Oh, and your heart is in the right place, so thanks for that!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh dear lord. You're gonna buy the sickforth. The dullest watch with a vomit inducing dial. And you're gonna pay a fortune for something that will make anyone within a 100m radius of your wrist vomit and not just any vomit I'm talkin' projectile stuff. You'll have no friends, your family won't want to be near you and work will be terrible, everyone will be vomiting on you, your desk. The smell alone is going to be terrible.......


Sort of a +1 to Hornet's comments

Seriously the over-ripe-tangerine is the least desireable color from a potential flip point of view. It is appealing to a small number of people, for a small number of occasions, for a short period of time. It is a fun at the beach watch color not something that you will find a regular use for. Once the Seaforth hysteria dies down the potential audience you might sell it to will also realize that. You being a one-watch or maybe two-watch aspirationalist.....do you really want your other watch to be an over-ripe-tangerine color? Is that worth $700 to you? $700 is awfully close to a lot of nice Oris watches on the grey market that would make great daily wear watches.

Halios has almost certainly increased production numbers on this run, which means the probability of flipping for a profit or break even has gone way down from the first run. I bought into the 1st run. Decided it wasnt for me and Sold for a tidy profit. I thought about buying one on this run to flip but i think i would be lucky to break even on a popular color like the navy. Pastel blue might still make money.....maybe. Grey is iffy but not likely. Orange will spark early and fizz out quickly.

I just dont believe an orange (bahama yellow) watch can survive in a limited 2 or 3 watch collection especially a $700 yellow watch.

Halios makes great watches. I've had several, just sold a Delfin, but in your case I will be surprised if it lasts 6 months. But maybe you are in love with yellow and I'm wrong. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> So, you're abstaining from watches, doubling up on boats, and lecturing US on acquisition sickness?! :think:
> 
> But you DID make this good point, you just got a little carried away with the liquor before posting, I think.
> 
> Oh, and your heart is in the right place, so thanks for that!


Smaug, Smaug Smaug. You're taking this too personally.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Smaug, Smaug Smaug. You're taking this too personally.......


I feel some Desolation coming

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sort of a +1 to Hornet's comments
> 
> Seriously the over-ripe-tangerine is the least desireable color from a potential flip point of view. It is appealing to a small number of people, for a small number of occasions, for a short period of time. It is a fun at the beach watch color not something that you will find a regular use for. Once the Seaforth hysteria dies down the potential audience you might sell it to will also realize that. You being a one-watch or maybe two-watch aspirationalist.....do you really want your other watch to be an over-ripe-tangerine color? Is that worth $700 to you? $700 is awfully close to a lot of nice Oris watches on the grey market that would make great daily wear watches.
> 
> ...


You're right on the Yellow version and maybe the increase in production numbers won't help. I didn't make it clear that one of the other colors might make a quick profit, I think you would have to turn it pretty quickly though. Pastel for sure would make money and probably the gray too.

Kind of irrelevant because I'm not buying one anyway. I'm curious to see what the yellow looks like IRL


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Smaug said:


> So, you're abstaining from watches, doubling up on boats, and lecturing US on acquisition sickness?! :think:
> 
> But you DID make this good point, you just got a little carried away with the liquor before posting, I think.
> 
> Oh, and your heart is in the right place, so thanks for that!


You're new here Jeremy, you'll catch on.

The boat? My main river boat is not legal on our steelhead river therefore I don't guide steelhead fishing. If I have 2 clients in the boat it grosses 500 per day. That's gross but one can pay for itself in a couple seasons here. I also enjoy fishing for them myself and currently the only ride I have for that river are a couple of Mokai's and not everyone who hires me is able to climb into and out of a Mokai all day long.

This is a Mokai for those scratching their heads...............










It's essentially an 11 1/2 foot X 36" wide kayak with a 7.3 HP Subaru Robin motor that works a jet prop. Great if you can handle climbing in and out.

Oh, this is a watch;










After all this is a watch forum


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> When did you pick up an infraction Rusty? Have you been a naughty boy?!


Not sure - I've sold two and traded one. No purchases tho?
Ah that !!! Was for a comment on the steinhart Rolex thread. Apparently I was rude! Laughable tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

While I'm going to be a hypocrite since I'm in the process of buying a gen 1 monster. The best help I've had is asking myself when will I wear said next purchase. Truth be told on a lot of precious shiny things that have caught my eye. I can't figure out when I'd actually wear them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Ard said:


> Perhaps it's time for a little pep talk, or should I say a motivational post?
> 
> For any of you who are constantly struggling with the 'I have to buy another watch' thing I have some advice. When I log in here I've set my browser to go to the 'New Posts' screen. All a normal person need do is to go straight to New Posts and scroll down reading thread titles. Fifty Grand to Spend On A Watch! Five pages there............ Help me Decide. What Can I get Under 1500? Just Getting Started What Should I Buy? And of course hundreds of other totally benign threads daily.................
> 
> ...


It needed to be said and you said it well.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The only upside is that he'll be able to flip it for a tidy profit. I've liked most of the Halios designs but just never enough to patiently wait by the computer, fingers ready to press the buy button before they sell out in 5 minutes.
> 
> The yellow isn't for me either but I should buy one of them just to flip. The Halios cult is strong.


True, it does retain its value, if it doesn't increase. That, plus the fact that it was so easy ordering through Foresac without the 5 minute rush on Jason's website, was the last push I needed.. If it didn't retain its value I would not have justified the price for it. If I like it I'll keep it, if I don't I'll sell and I won't be any worse for it.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not sure - I've sold two and traded one. No purchases tho?
> Ah that !!! Was for a comment on the steinhart Rolex thread. Apparently I was rude! Laughable tbh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously?! I was following that fairly closely (b-)) and I don't remember anything worth getting upset about......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> While I'm going to be a hypocrite since I'm in the process of buying a gen 1 monster. The best help I've had is asking myself when will I wear said next purchase. Truth be told on a lot of precious shiny things that have caught my eye. I can't figure out when I'd actually wear them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


The thing is if you're pretty much set on buying a watch then there is very little that we can do to dissuaded you. In WPAC 2017 I was a bit like that and the idea of being satisfied with what I had hadn't fully settled on me......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> True, it does retain its value, if it doesn't increase. That, plus the fact that it was so easy ordering through Foresac without the 5 minute rush on Jason's website, was the last push I needed.. If it didn't retain its value I would not have justified the price for it. If I like it I'll keep it, if I don't I'll sell and I won't be any worse for it.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


The vomitforth is ordered then? o| o| o|


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The vomitforth is ordered then? o| o| o|


Yes, yesterday. I know, it is madness... And it got me thinking last night. It is actually funny we call this a hobby. Buying stuff isn't a hobby. This might just be a proper addiction... Why did I spend 700 euro? It is madness... 
This is also very funny: I had been contemplating going the one watch route, but then made a list of requirements that is so demanding, I could not find a watch to fill it. So I remained a many-watch addict. Isn't that classical signs of addiction, saying you want to quit, but making up some nonsensical reason why you can't?
Looking at it realistically, I wouldn't need all that functionality. Just the GMT function is what I was going for initially. 
Guess I needed to fall for the sickforth to see the madness of it.

Let me make this plan: 
I will reduce to a four-watch collection.
- I need the Union Glasshutte, as a formal watch that has sentimental value.
- I need my G-shock as a beater for camping and climbing.
- I want to keep my Seagull as a small comfy vintage watch, which also has some sentimental value.
- I want one fourth watch that is more casual and has the GMT functionality. Let's make that a yellow Doxa gmt.

As a first plan I will leave above watches in my watch box, my orthos (and later seaforth when it arrives) in place of the doxa. All else I will put apart and see how I manage.
If I manage for a month I will sell off what I put apart. I will try and see if I can get the Doxa as a graduation gift instead of the Hamilton, which might be a challenge in timing, since I'd need to get the Doxa second hand. The Doxa will of course replace the seaforth.

So starting today, Seagull on my wrist:









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Yes, yesterday. I know, it is madness... And it got me thinking last night. It is actually funny we call this a hobby. Buying stuff isn't a hobby. This might just be a proper addiction... Why did I spend 700 euro? It is madness...
> This is also very funny: I had been contemplating going the one watch route, but then made a list of requirements that is so demanding, I could not find a watch to fill it. So I remained a many-watch addict. Isn't that classical signs of addiction, saying you want to quit, but making up some nonsensical reason why you can't?
> Looking at it realistically, I wouldn't need all that functionality. Just the GMT function is what I was going for initially.
> Guess I needed to fall for the sickforth to see the madness of it.
> ...


Yep its not really a hobby is it?!

Great plan, but can I offer a word of advice? I'd suggest for at least a month not buying anything and letting that plan sit in your head, then see if that still seems sound. I'm not saying you are being, but rashly made plans don't always work out to the best......

I'd also resign yourself to the reality that, like me and many others, you still will buy other watches in the future. For me it's about limiting that sensibly and in making a wise choice of purchase.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep its not really a hobby is it?!
> 
> Great plan, but can I offer a word of advice? I'd suggest for at least a month not buying anything and letting that plan sit in your head, then see if that still seems sound. I'm not saying you are being, but rashly made plans don't always work out to the best......
> 
> I'd also resign yourself to the reality that, like me and many others, you still will buy other watches in the future. For me it's about limiting that sensibly and in making a wise choice of purchase.


Ya.. it is a funny thing. We justify spending because "every hobby costs money". But unless you are actually modding or building watches, I'd say it isn't really a hobby.

And of course, it goes without saying that this plan includes not buying watches; and I won't be selling anything untill at least after evaluating that first month. (Except the three I have already put up for sale)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day 6.....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> You've lost your edge sinner, did the comments about the "aggressive Croatian guy" get to you hmmm? Are you softening things up a little bit? b-)


Nope. Its his exception for the year.

On next one I shall unleash my hidden Croatian bestiality and the hell of bashing shall come down, so help me Breguet overcoil and diashock, amen.

Btw aggressivity is kinda in genes over here. Unfortunately, not in good way - slavic soldiers are well known as very disciplined and honourable... When not in war with other slavic tribe.. . Then they act like animals. Seen in past centuries of local warfare...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Yes, yesterday. I know, it is madness... And it got me thinking last night. It is actually funny we call this a hobby. Buying stuff isn't a hobby. This might just be a proper addiction... Why did I spend 700 euro? It is madness...
> This is also very funny: I had been contemplating going the one watch route, but then made a list of requirements that is so demanding, I could not find a watch to fill it. So I remained a many-watch addict. Isn't that classical signs of addiction, saying you want to quit, but making up some nonsensical reason why you can't?
> Looking at it realistically, I wouldn't need all that functionality. Just the GMT function is what I was going for initially.
> Guess I needed to fall for the sickforth to see the madness of it.
> ...


Dude. That looks like too many "if-then" loops.

Stick to your 4 watch plan and concider this:

Unless you have real need for GMT (frequent traveller or you have Business partners in other timezones or family in other timezones) it is just extra hand on dial. Nothing more. You can easily set a 2nd timezone on Gshock.

You already have a yellow diver and you are conciderung a Orange diver that Costs twice? Doxa has been known as not so much of a old Doxa these days. In fact only thing that they make worth mentioning is recycled old design.. And also not too well expecuted. My friend owned Doxa Sub and he said "I was happy twice with Doxa. When I put it on wrist for first time and when I sold it."

Bezel paint peeled off and crown tube broke down. Service was horrible. And costed arm and leg. Offical Doxa did not want to take it for repair.

So. Think twice...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Nope. Its his exception for the year.
> 
> On next one I shall unleash my hidden Croatian bestiality and the hell of bashing shall come down, so help me Breguet overcoil and diashock, amen.
> 
> Btw aggressivity is kinda in genes over here. Unfortunately, not in good way - slavic soldiers are well known as very disciplined and honourable... When not in war with other slavic tribe.. . Then they act like animals. Seen in past centuries of local warfare...


I just thought that so early on in the year you'd be all over these slackers for their lack of abstinence, even if it is an exception...........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I just thought that so early on in the year you'd be all over these slackers for their lack of abstinence, even if it is an exception...........


I should probably... Cant keep up.

They act like its a literature club.

Guys and gals, WPAC is not a joke.

In time you will start to think different about all your spending and purchase habits.

Today market is full of all kinds of shiny objects of desire and with PayPal, credit cards and virtual money it is very easy to buy anything.

I sugest you dont think of money that you are about to spend on another toy as numbers on screen. Look at it as sum of your efforts. If no other way, take that frikkin 700€ or 500$ in your hand. Look at it. "hell I spend 2 weeks / 5 days / 5 hours to earn that money. And now with a click of buy it button it will go for what!?"

It helps.

If not, dont be offended if I throw hell to your purchase. I am not bashing you.

I am bashing the objects.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I should probably... Cant keep up.
> 
> They act like its a literature club.
> 
> ...


.....and if you don't care about the money, or it's just not an issue, and you don't think you've got a problem then you've probably still got a problem.

In my view I'm not trying to never, ever buy a watch again. I will buy another watch at some point, but that point will be because it is a watch I really desire and can afford; not just the latest kickstarter offering/microbrand pre-order hype/eBay cheap crap/black friday "bargain"/etc.

Right then, I'm off to fixing the leaking toilet flush valve (I've got a 500m diver on just in case I get wet)........


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Well I know buying straps is considered ok here but we have not mentioned modding. I think modding is also allowed as it is not buying a watch and may help deter buying a watch. I am pretty sure modding my F108 will help deter buying a GW-S5610-1JF or worse yet a GW-5000-1JF.
Anyway my mod consists of removing the Water Resist and Illuminator bezel fonts and adding the blood of *****. That is the message of what the blood of ***** provides to those who believe in His birth, death, and resurrection. The penalty of sin being paid we are restored to good standing with God the Father and assured of eternal life with Him. Basically the gospel message. Inlaid red vinyl letters into cut out black vinyl frame. Used our Roland Stika SV8 vinyl cutter to produce the graphics. At first I tried removing the "movement" to see if I could change the Casio graphics from the underside like removing a mask but the "crystal" which I think is some type of polycarbonate plastic appears glued onto tabs protruding from the case sides. No joy there, but really nicely made internals for the money by the way. Accuracy is spot onto Time.gov for the last couple days, no radio receiver needed here.

View attachment 12803171


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ard said:


> Perhaps it's time for a little pep talk, or should I say a motivational post?
> 
> While thousands of members here have dumped a small fortune (when taken as a group) into their 9th or 20th watch I have totally upgraded my cold weather gear with the top of the line. While you may be surfing from one bargain website to another looking for your next 'True Love' (how sick is that?) or getting ready to pull the trigger, I'll be putting together the funds to purchase another boat. I have come to realize that money, yes money, can be used for things that I can actually do something with, use, things that provide an actual service or utility and not just another watch with which to adorn my wrist that no one in their right mind cares about.


Thanks Uncle Ard.

After purchasing a new amp I thought about pairing it with a new set of loudspeakers to replace the ridiculously old set of Jamos that were low value even twenty years ago.

My Google-fu skills are top notch from years of searching through watch classifieds. And I did find a nice pair of Focal's, 5/5 stars in WhatHifi, at 30% off the lowest price around for just till tomorrow.

Although I've been slowly habituated to consider a 1500$ watch as mid-range, it was pretty hard to dish out half that much for a purchase that can serve me for another twenty years. And that's beacuse this is the Real Me, outside of this watch madness. Adding up my collection equals about 13-14k $ street value (and I kid you not, I have potential buyers lined up for all of them). Should you've told me that five years ago I'd say your bat crazy. The only good thing about it is that I can liquidate everything should I want to, unlike my very modest audio setup, or very modest car, etc. But those serve a purpose whereas my watch collection is about as useful as my girlfriend's countless bags or boots are.

TL;DR: collecting watches turns us to pansies. :-d


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 6.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While your photos are improving, there's something very wrong visually with that sparkling blue bezel insert mixing it up with the fake vintage lume. Its kinda like those Corvettes in Cuba that now have Lada engines and transmissions. What's your next GMT going to be? :-d


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well I know buying straps is considered ok here but we have not mentioned modding. I think modding is also allowed as it is not buying a watch and may help deter buying a watch. I am pretty sure modding my F108 will help deter buying a GW-S5610-1JF or worse yet a GW-5000-1JF.
> Anyway my mod consists of removing the Water Resist and Illuminator bezel fonts and adding the blood of *****. That is the message of what the blood of ***** provides to those who believe in His birth, death, and resurrection. The penalty of sin being paid we are restored to good standing with God the Father and assured of eternal life with Him. Basically the gospel message. Inlaid red vinyl letters into cut out black vinyl frame. Used our Roland Stika SV8 vinyl cutter to produce the graphics. At first I tried removing the "movement" to see if I could change the Casio graphics from the underside like removing a mask but the "crystal" which I think is some type of polycarbonate plastic appears glued onto tabs protruding from the case sides. No joy there, but really nicely made internals for the money by the way. Accuracy is spot onto Time.gov for the last couple days, no radio receiver needed here.
> 
> View attachment 12803171


Sweet *****!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Saturday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ya.. it is a funny thing. We justify spending because "every hobby costs money". But unless you are actually modding or building watches, I'd say it isn't really a hobby.
> 
> And of course, it goes without saying that this plan includes not buying watches; and I won't be selling anything untill at least after evaluating that first month. (Except the three I have already put up for sale)
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I prefer the term "reallocate savings" to "spending". I mean it's not like the watches can't be resold at some point to recoup some if not all of the outlay? Kinda brings up the topic of buying new v preloved but that's a whole other topic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> While your photos are improving, there's something very wrong visually with that sparkling blue bezel insert mixing it up with the fake vintage lume. Its kinda like those Corvettes in Cuba that now have Lada engines and transmissions. What's your next GMT going to be? :-d


Thanks I think :-s

.......you have a point with the contrast between the lume and the bezel insert, would have been better with white lume or a darker dial.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> While your photos are improving, there's something very wrong visually with that sparkling blue bezel insert mixing it up with the fake vintage lume. Its kinda like those Corvettes in Cuba that now have Lada engines and transmissions. What's your next GMT going to be? :-d


Depends on the light. In gloomy lighting it comes alive....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well I know buying straps is considered ok here but we have not mentioned modding. I think modding is also allowed as it is not buying a watch and may help deter buying a watch. I am pretty sure modding my F108 will help deter buying a GW-S5610-1JF or worse yet a GW-5000-1JF.
> Anyway my mod consists of removing the Water Resist and Illuminator bezel fonts and adding the blood of *****. That is the message of what the blood of ***** provides to those who believe in His birth, death, and resurrection. The penalty of sin being paid we are restored to good standing with God the Father and assured of eternal life with Him. Basically the gospel message. Inlaid red vinyl letters into cut out black vinyl frame. Used our Roland Stika SV8 vinyl cutter to produce the graphics. At first I tried removing the "movement" to see if I could change the Casio graphics from the underside like removing a mask but the "crystal" which I think is some type of polycarbonate plastic appears glued onto tabs protruding from the case sides. No joy there, but really nicely made internals for the money by the way. Accuracy is spot onto Time.gov for the last couple days, no radio receiver needed here.
> 
> View attachment 12803171


Modding is fine, as long as your not buying a watch in kit form!

If ***** is your thang then great :-!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Depends on the light. In gloomy lighting it comes alive....


It pops, no question about it, just the color combo that strikes me as a bit odd. Intense blue + murky yellow against a greyish black backdrop. Ugh


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Old pic, same watch today









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I prefer the term "reallocate savings" to "spending". I mean it's not like the watches can't be resold at some point to recoup some if not all of the outlay? Kinda brings up the topic of buying new v preloved but that's a whole other topic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go on then Rusty, let's discuss the pros and cons of buying new vs pre-loved (sounds better than secondhand doesn't it?). I prefer to buy new, especially after the number of advertised watches I've seen that are described as good condition but look like they've been tumble dried with rocks. But you can't ignore the savings to be had for pre-owned.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

New week new watch. Bonded with my srp 777 but I already liked that. On to my citizen









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> It pops, no question about it, just the color combo that strikes me as a bit odd. Intense blue + murky yellow against a greyish black backdrop. Ugh


I like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Go on then Rusty, let's discuss the pros and cons of buying new vs pre-loved (sounds better than secondhand doesn't it?). I prefer to buy new, especially after the number of advertised watches I've seen that are described as good condition but look like they've been tumble dried with rocks. But you can't ignore the savings to be had for pre-owned.


Well oooookay. Let's start with the obvious ....

Pros of buying new.
Warranty
Mint condition
Nobody else's "DNA" on it ?

Cons of buying new
You're funding the AD mortgage payments
Watch worth less the second you buy it (with certain exceptions)

Pros of preloved 
Huge savings
With care you get almost like new
At the rate most of us flip why would you buy new?
Profit is almost certain if you buy and sell carefully.

Cons of preloved
No warranty if it fails
Never 100% if it's as it should be 
Pictures on ads CAN lie

Thoughts? Oh and apart from the blueberry gmt and the 39mm OVM I've never bought a new watch and never had a prob with any

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

That's a good subject, new vs pre-owned.

Right now I only own two watches I bought new and it was mostly due to the fact they were hard to find as it was; I can sell them both for the same money easy. One was L.E and the value is still there while the other was bought during the classic end-of-sales discount, haven't seen one sold on ebay for ages. 

That's probably the right time to buy new, when the ADs are clearing stock, either directly or through a grey dealer.

I've been burned with pre-owned but there were a lot of great deals too. Generally speaking I lost a great deal less money and sanity when buying pre-owned. If something goes wrong when buying new then its heartbreaking for me.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Maybe this will be next weeks watch.









Of course that means I would have to buy it first.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

hi all,

i'm joining, which means dumping my old working rule, which was, 3 go out, 
one comes in. but i had a really weird year, my house burned to the ground,
destroying everything i owned, including my collection of (mostly vintage seiko)
watches. but my insurance worked out, i got reimbursed for every watch i'd
ever bought, so i broke even  but i did what i thought at the time was the
right thing, i replaced my collection as best i could.

i happen to have this nacken modern no-date on a helson speardiver mesh
strap on my wrist right now, i can live with this for a week...i am going to
reduce my collection, so the new rule is, 3 go out, none come in, 3 more 
go oiut, etc....except for the 7548-700H i paid for 2 days ago on scwf...
shoot, i'm just being honest, and, i'm gonna hold it right there, but bash 
away if you like...

thanks for the resolve, i really do not need another watch.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Switching to my g-shock for next week:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm confused again. I was just scrolling some posts and found myself wondering are some wanting to turn this into one of those stupid What Are You Wearing threads?

This (I thought) was about breaking the cycle of needless watch buying.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

I need to play a bit of catch-up! Still rocking the Nacken though.

We've just hit Sunday down here, but from Wednesday thru Friday me and the kids spent some time out at Matui-Somes island. That probably doesn't mean much to many, so here's a brief backstory...

The island is tiny, and sits in the middle of Wellington harbour.









It's still under Iwi ownership but loaned out to DOC (department of conservation) and has been used to re-establish native breeds who have struggled on the mainland due to the introduction of various predators. As such, Tuatara and Kakariki (amongst others) now thrive here.

Previously, it was used for quarantine purposes (both human and animal), and much of these old buildings still eerily stand. There are also still precautionary bunkers from WW2 in place, which make a great playground for the kids!

No-one lives there, except for two DOC families who maintain the island and welcome day visitors from the mainland. One of these families are friends of ours, which was our reason for visiting.

Usually you have amazing views of the city, but for the couple of days we were there it was overcast and damp. I still took myself off for a walk around the island though, so here's the Nacken, with a gloomy Wellington in the background.

View attachment 20180111_145836.jpg


It's on a CSW seatbelt nato. I'm not usually a nato guy, but damn this is a comfy strap!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Maybe this will be next weeks watch.
> 
> View attachment 12803741
> 
> ...


Three pushers and a crown on a three hander. Don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm joining, which means dumping my old working rule, which was, 3 go out,
> one comes in. but i had a really weird year, my house burned to the ground,
> ...


Nothing to bash. You sound committed - what's not to like ? Sorry about the house man - that REALLY sux. Hope nobody hurt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ard said:


> I'm confused again. I was just scrolling some posts and found myself wondering are some wanting to turn this into one of those stupid What Are You Wearing threads?
> 
> This (I thought) was about breaking the cycle of needless watch buying.


It is. It's wearawatchwithoutlookingatanotherone week. Idea being for the weak willed and lily livered among the brethren to realise they can actually live with what they already have. Ergo no need to buy another...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> Maybe this will be next weeks watch.
> 
> View attachment 12803741
> 
> ...


I thought you were settled into your one and only forever watch? Like just last week?

C'mon man settle down now ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> usclassic said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this will be next weeks watch.
> ...


Yeah the plastic digital Astronaut one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Maybe this will be next weeks watch.
> 
> View attachment 12803741
> 
> ...


What happened to 6 months with the Casio

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Maybe this will be next weeks watch.
> 
> View attachment 12803741
> 
> ...


Dude. Either you are mocking us or you are tryin to win "show me your ugly watch" competition.

That thing is hideous.

And that comes from a guy that owns this:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> ... but i had a really weird year, my house burned to the ground,
> destroying everything i owned, including my collection of (mostly vintage seiko)
> watches. ....
> thanks for the resolve, i really do not need another watch.


OMG I cringed there. Welcome, a SOTC photo is needed too.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Maybe this will be next weeks watch.
> 
> View attachment 12803741
> 
> ...


Sweet *****


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Three pushers and a crown on a three hander. Don't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't you think that would help me from getting bored with it?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> I thought you were settled into your one and only forever watch? Like just last week?
> 
> C'mon man settle down now 廊
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not forever just this year, but what's the difference?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Don't you think that would help me from getting bored with it?


I'm starting to think you're just extracting the Michael tbh. Every day something makes you want to buy it - try going for a walk - try reading a book - but for the love of god remove the freaking ebay app from your phone man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I've picked about 5 more watches to sell or give away, and dropped off Dad's Bucherer to the watchmaker today. I feel like it'll be several months and several hundred bucks before I see it again.

I may replace those 5 with a Beijing Beihai. Still making progress!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm starting to think you're just extracting the Michael tbh. Every day something makes you want to buy it - try going for a walk - try reading a book - but for the love of god remove the freaking ebay app from your phone man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't use a cell phone, I am retired. I have not bought my exception watch for this year. Trying to find the right watch is a challenge as is having only one specialty watch. Perhaps not buying so many is worse than buying the wrong one. Something I have done as well, but I learn something each time. I like the features of the digital and also like the looks of an analog watch on a bracelet. The Citizen JM5460-51E combines both and it is made in Japan. So why wouldn't I consider it. Especially since it is well under 100 bucks. The biggest problem I see for me is the bracelet at 23mm wide.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Maybe this will be next weeks watch.
> 
> View attachment 12803741
> 
> ...


No, no, USC all the best people wear those plastic square digital watches. Get yourself one of those, you'll be satisfied for the whole year then.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm joining, which means dumping my old working rule, which was, 3 go out,
> one comes in. but i had a really weird year, my house burned to the ground,
> ...


Welcome to WPAC :-!. You've come to the right place to help you with your resolve.....

.....sorry to hear about your terrible year, house burning down must have been devastating. If you've got a chance let's have SOTC to see where you are right now horologically.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> I'm confused again. I was just scrolling some posts and found myself wondering are some wanting to turn this into one of those stupid What Are You Wearing threads?
> 
> This (I thought) was about breaking the cycle of needless watch buying.


One watch one week challenge Ard. We did these last year. Intention is to gain better appreciation of a watch by wearing it non-stop or realise that it's one for selling on.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I don't use a cell phone, I am retired. I have not bought my exception watch for this year. Trying to find the right watch is a challenge as is having only one specialty watch. Perhaps not buying so many is worse than buying the wrong one. Something I have done as well, but I learn something each time. I like the features of the digital and also like the looks of an analog watch on a bracelet. The Citizen JM5460-51E combines both and it is made in Japan. So why wouldn't I consider it. Especially since it is well under 100 bucks. The biggest problem I see for me is the bracelet at 23mm wide.


Can't be arsed to search for the post but I'm sure you said that the plastic square was going to be good for the year....... :roll:


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

thanks rusty,

it really sucks, but, i get to build a new house from scratch, so it
might turn out to be the best thing ever, we'll see...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I've picked about 5 more watches to sell or give away, and dropped off Dad's Bucherer to the watchmaker today. I feel like it'll be several months and several hundred bucks before I see it again.
> 
> I may replace those 5 with a Beijing Beihai. Still making progress!


Glad that you've decided to get the Bucherer repaired. You'll be glad you did in the end :-!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Can't be arsed to search for the post but I'm sure you said that the plastic square was going to be good for the year....... :roll:


Yes I said I should be good for the year. Maybe I could be a wee bit better.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> OMG I cringed there. Welcome, a SOTC photo is needed too.


i'm embarrassed, seriously, it's up around 40 watches, and it came through
insurance money, it is still such an effin' waste, i got addicted and developed
a real blind spot. i am now going into selling mode, and i have some really
spectacular watches to sell, and it's fine, i want to get down to a dozen by the
end of the year....

i'll have to wait until daylight tomorrow to take a photo, watches are in a
place not yet electrified....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Yes I said I should be good for the year. Maybe I could be a wee bit better.


Nope you're good with the ***** watch (......can I call it that?).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> i'm embarrassed, seriously, it's up around 40 watches, and it came through
> insurance money, it is still such an effin' waste, i got addicted and developed
> a real blind spot. i am now going into selling mode, and i have some really
> spectacular watches to sell, and it's fine, i want to get down to a dozen by the
> end of the year....


40 watches?! Wow and that was replacing the collection that got destroyed. We need a few photos for the SOTC fella......


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC :-!. You've come to the right place to help you with your resolve.....
> 
> .....sorry to hear about your terrible year, house burning down must have been devastating. If you've got a chance let's have SOTC to see where you are right now horologically.


i've gotta wait until daylight tomorrow, watches are in a place that's not yet
electrified...lots of nice natural light, though. my collection had been built
over years, then i got insurance money and rebuilt it in a year...was it the
right thing to do? should i have kept the money? i dunno, but after the 
devastating loss of a house that i called a "love poem made out of wood",
i think i was just using the watch-buying as a salve.

enough. watches don't make us happy. a happy home makes us happy,
and people that we care about. nobody i love gives a rat's ass about the
watch i have on, really....

so, though i'm embarrassed by having too many watches, ok, photo tomorrow....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> ......watches don't make us happy. a happy home makes us happy,
> and people that we care about. nobody i love gives a rat's ass about the
> watch i have on, really.....


So true.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

peterr said:


> i've gotta wait until daylight tomorrow, watches are in a place that's not yet
> electrified...lots of nice natural light, though. my collection had been built
> over years, then i got insurance money and rebuilt it in a year...was it the
> right thing to do? should i have kept the money? i dunno, but after the
> ...


Sorry about the house! Props to you for getting through all this. Not easy. You should give yourself serious credit for that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Nope you're good with the ***** watch (......can I call it that?).


Yes, ***** is all I need after all.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Yes, ***** is all I need after all.


Sell all your watches then......


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Sell all your watches then......


maybe ***** is all we need to be...

he was a carpenter, i bet he'd have a timex or something like that...
something that would take a lickin' and keep on tickin'...

what do you think ***** would have worn on his wrist?

(no, i don't mean a small sun dial


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

peterr said:


> maybe ***** is all we need to be...
> 
> he was a carpenter, i bet he'd have a timex or something like that...
> something that would take a lickin' and keep on tickin'...
> ...


WWJW?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Jim44 said:


> WWJW?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL and i never, ever write that....

but seriously, what would he wear? and would he have more than one?
he's gotta time those 40 days and 40 nights, needs good lume, needs
to be waterproof for practicing that walking-on-water trick, gotta be
proletarian-looking-enough if he's overthrowing money-lender's tables.

i'd say a lower end seiko dive watch, that's my guess...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

***** would definitely have been an Explorer I guy....all GADA and all that.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Sell all your watches then......


Well I did that already.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

peterr said:


> LOL and i never, ever write that....
> 
> but seriously, what would he wear? and would he have more than one?
> he's gotta time those 40 days and 40 nights, needs good lume, needs
> ...


Since He did not do anything unless the Father gave Him direction I would say Atomic - Radio controlled. But then again he did not have a place to lay His head. In the end it was the religious leaders that took him. They must have had Sinns.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Yeah the plastic digital Astronaut one.


Actually it is only a lowly F108 and I have been actively resisting the upgrade to astronaut worthy 5600, 5610 or 5000.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dunno about ***** but it looks like Muhammed would wear a F91W


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Actually it is only a lowly F108 and I have been actively resisting the upgrade to astronaut worthy 5600, 5610 or 5000.


I think you should revisit the eco drive idea. I owned a few, and easily this model was the best by a mile. It has the comfiest bracelet imaginable, quite superb finishing, 300m WR, perpetual calendar (no need to adjust date in leap years or 30 day months or for daylight saving), has a stunning starburst dial and looks equally good as a sporty watch as it does with a suit. It also has a very clever feature where it goes to sleep as soon as it's in the dark for more than 10 secs so when you slip your cuff up it wakes and goes to the correct time. This allows this particular model to last for years with no light.







ps I'm not enabling here but rather genuinely looking at what I think is the best one watch solution for you. Oh and the chrono version has alarm, low charge indicator, and twin city timer.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

The chronograph looks kinda meh but the Citizen above it looks killer, its weird it didn't get wider recognition. Out of production now for some time I think


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think you should revisit the eco drive idea. I owned a few, and easily this model was the best by a mile. It has the comfiest bracelet imaginable, quite superb finishing, 300m WR, perpetual calendar (no need to adjust date in leap years or 30 day months or for daylight saving), has a stunning starburst dial and looks equally good as a sporty watch as it does with a suit. It also has a very clever feature where it goes to sleep as soon as it's in the dark for more than 10 secs so when you slip your cuff up it wakes and goes to the correct time. This allows this particular model to last for years with no light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always loved the Citizen eco drive line. Great watches.....

Interesting bezel, wonder who was first with that Tag or Citizen?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day 7.....



Final thoughts after wearing this for a week; I have wavered with my opinion on this watch. The change of bracelet made an enormous difference and made it wearable to me, but whether this is a keeper or not I'm ensure at the moment. It'll go back in the watch box for the moment and I'll see whether long term I have the desire to wear it.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 7.....
> 
> Final thoughts after wearing this for a week; I have wavered with my opinion on this watch. The change of bracelet made an enormous difference and made it wearable to me, but whether this is a keeper or not I'm ensure at the moment. It'll go back in the watch box for the moment and I'll see whether long term I have the desire to wear it.......


Stick it on leather and wear it for a second week straight. Cure you or kill you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> The chronograph looks kinda meh but the Citizen above it looks killer, its weird it didn't get wider recognition. Out of production now for some time I think


It remains one of the best watches I've owned, the minute hand moves 4 times per minute also - every 15 seconds it ticks a quarter of an increment. And the bezel is rock solid and it's lume is good and it's great in the sea. Really really don't know why I sold it. You can pick them up inexpensive used now - real value to be had - one of the best out there period

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Stick it on leather and wear it for a second week straight. Cure you or kill you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a fan of leather straps Rusty as you know........


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 7.....
> 
> Final thoughts after wearing this for a week; I have wavered with my opinion on this watch. The change of bracelet made an enormous difference and made it wearable to me, but whether this is a keeper or not I'm ensure at the moment. It'll go back in the watch box for the moment and I'll see whether long term I have the desire to wear it.......


Who would have thought? 

How about holding on to your $$ until Ginault puts out a GMT?


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Always loved the Citizen eco drive line. Great watches.....
> 
> Interesting bezel, wonder who was first with that Tag or Citizen?


I have that same watch - I got it as a gift. It looks great IMO on the original leather strap as well.

Was my daily wearer for a while. Unfortunately it just wears to big for my taste (and my wrist) so it never gets wrist time any more.

Great all around watch though, and very functional too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Who would have thought?
> 
> How about holding on to your $$ until Ginault puts out a GMT?


Well, we're leaping ahead there. I'm not saying I'll sell it, I think it needs more time. I'm not going to make the same mistake as I've done in the past in flipping quickly. There's nothing out there I'd currently prefer to have and in the spirit of WPAC it'll be staying unless there's something utterly amazing coming out that would be my exception.......


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> georgefl74 said:
> 
> 
> > Who would have thought?
> ...


Funny how you do in fact really get to know a watch with extended wrist time. I have flipped within hours of owning and I know that is certainly not a fair judgement time. You'll know in your gut eventually what the right decision for you will be.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Along the lines of appreciate what you have, have you guys tried the opposite of bashing for watches that someone already owns? For example if someone is tired of their collection and getting the itch to buy something new, they could post their existing collection and other people could say things they like about it.

Also people could try posting a pic and saying something they like about their own collection.

Just a thought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Along the lines of appreciate what you have, have you guys tried the opposite of bashing for watches that someone already owns? For example if someone is tired of their collection and getting the itch to buy something new, they could post their existing collection and other people could say things they like about it.
> 
> Also people could try posting a pic and saying something they like about their own collection.
> 
> ...


That's a bloody good idea Jim! Let's put that in to action.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think you should revisit the eco drive idea. I owned a few, and easily this model was the best by a mile. It has the comfiest bracelet imaginable, quite superb finishing, 300m WR, perpetual calendar (no need to adjust date in leap years or 30 day months or for daylight saving), has a stunning starburst dial and looks equally good as a sporty watch as it does with a suit. It also has a very clever feature where it goes to sleep as soon as it's in the dark for more than 10 secs so when you slip your cuff up it wakes and goes to the correct time. This allows this particular model to last for years with no light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate that Rusty - it is coincidence that I have been thinking along the lines of a quartz diver lately. I do go round and round. One watch is a tough call. Just might take another six months to ponder.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Citizen BL1258-53L but the 24mm bracelet is the deal breaker for me. Great suggestion though.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I appreciate that Rusty - it is coincidence that I have been thinking along the lines of a quartz diver lately. I do go round and round. One watch is a tough call. Just might take another six months to ponder.


6 months is a good amount of time to allow you to make the right decision.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm going to try the One Watch for One Week bit, starting tomorrow.

I just took the Tissot PRS516 off of its bracelet yesterday night. It has a hidden butterfly clasp and no micro adjust, so it was a bit loose. It was not *un*comfortable, but not exactly comfortable either. I took off the bracelet and put it on this NATO, and WOW, what a difference. It's about half a pound lighter and stays where I put it, too. In the process of removing the bracelet, I also found that it is only 20mm, which is great, as I have a lot of straps in that size.

_Bracelet:_


_NATO:_


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I'm going to try the One Watch for One Week bit, starting tomorrow.
> 
> I just took the Tissot PRS516 off of its bracelet yesterday night. It has a hidden butterfly clasp and no micro adjust, so it was a bit loose. It was not *un*comfortable, but not exactly comfortable either. I took off the bracelet and put it on this NATO, and WOW, what a difference. It's about half a pound lighter and stays where I put it, too. In the process of removing the bracelet, I also found that it is only 20mm, which is great, as I have a lot of straps in that size.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch the PRS 516. Looks good on the NATO.......

.......butterfly clasp on a divers watch bracelet is a slightly odd choice isn't it? Unless they made a conscious decision that it's a more dress diver? Had the same on my PRS 516 chronograph.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i am living without wifi, just using the hotspot on my cellphone, 
which is another form of abstinence...and it is just about impossible
to upload photos here, i am going to try tonight from my girlfriend's
house, i should be able to do it from there. i decided not to get wifi
until i was done building my house. not done yet...

i did take 4 pictures of around 40, so around 10 per photo, and i've 
already selected 15 to put up for sale soon, those i did not photograph,
maybe i should. interesting choices involved...for example, selling a 
sinn 657 because i have an nth scorpene...why? because down the line
i'd rather pay to maintain the scorpene (free for 20 years?) than the 
expensive beast from europe ( bought used for $1,200, my most 
expensive watch, i hope i can recoup that dough.)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> i am living without wifi, just using the hotspot on my cellphone,
> which is another form of abstinence...and it is just about impossible
> to upload photos here, i am going to try tonight from my girlfriend's
> house, i should be able to do it from there. i decided not to get wifi
> ...


Not that I want to stick my nose in, but I do really, before you stick any up for sale can you at least list them out; those that are staying and those that are going? If you don't want to fine, tell me to mind my own business.....

......just that selling the Sinn and keeping the NTH seems to be a mistake to me. I get the point about servicing, but surely the Sinn won't be that expensive to service? It's an ETA 2824 movement isn't it?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

New release Seiko SBDL047
















or 049


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> New release Seiko SBDL047


Wrong thread for this sort of post USC........

.......looks like so many other Seikos I've seen before.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So if I can wait six months, not......my birthday is in six weeks and I would like to have this settled then. This SBDJ017 should do the trick.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Wrong thread for this sort of post USC........
> 
> .......looks like so many other Seikos I've seen before.


You are correct, my apologies and for the next post too. 
No more.


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Not sure if this question has been asked/covered...did not go thru 85 pages. What’s the rule on smart watch purchase?


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Not sure if this question has been asked/covered...did not go thru all 85 pages. What’s the rule on smart watch purchase?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Kells said:


> Not sure if this question has been asked/covered...did not go thru 85 pages. What's the rule on smart watch purchase?


It's a watch, of sorts, so no in my view.


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> It's a watch, of sorts, so no in my view.


Darn! What if purchased before coming across the post? I want to be in the club &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Kells said:


> Darn! What if purchased before coming across the post? I want to be in the club &#55357;&#56853;


Well, welcome to WPAC Kells!

.....don't forget to post a picture of your SOTC and let us know what you want to get out of WPAC.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sunday.

Been wearing this since I got it on the 3rd. Still honeymooning, I guess. No strap changes. I can't bear to fight with the bracelet yet.

It replaced a cheaper coke bezel and the quality improvement blew my mind.

What to pick for next week?!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

It's the Oris 65 for me next week......

Leather to kick off with and then most likely back to the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, here's something that's been on my mind for awhile and I'd love to figure this out; as much as I try I just don't particularly like wearing watches on either leather straps or NATOs. I only truly feel comfortable with a bracelet. So why is that? I love the look of vintage straps with lots of character, but they never work for me. Actually, maybe I don't need to figure it out, it's what I like and I'm happy with that...... 

Anyone else share this little foible?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's the Oris 65 for me next week......
> 
> Leather to kick off with and then most likely back to the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Leather? LEATHER ?!&@%#^*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, here's something that's been on my mind for awhile and I'd love to figure this out; as much as I try I just don't particularly like wearing watches on either leather straps or NATOs. I only truly feel comfortable with a bracelet. So why is that? I love the look of vintage straps with lots of character, but they never work for me. Actually, maybe I don't need to figure it out, it's what I like and I'm happy with that......
> 
> Anyone else share this little foible?


I think you feel that the bracelet is how the manufacturer intended it and messing with it spoils the look. Perhaps you think bracelet is fancier more expensive looking.

I'm the polar opposite. I have about 4 straps allocated per watch, usually a bracelet a leather and two NATOs, and the change in looks is a crucial part of my enjoyment of the hobby. A change can transform a watch. This looks fabulous in a sharp business suit







whereas THIS is sunny beer garden attire, but same watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Leather? LEATHER ?!&@%#^*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep on trying to like it Rusty.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, here's something that's been on my mind for awhile and I'd love to figure this out; as much as I try I just don't particularly like wearing watches on either leather straps or NATOs. I only truly feel comfortable with a bracelet. So why is that? I love the look of vintage straps with lots of character, but they never work for me. Actually, maybe I don't need to figure it out, it's what I like and I'm happy with that......
> 
> Anyone else share this little foible?


I usually always end up putting a stainless bracelet on every watch. Maybe it's the look, maybe the temperature, durability, maybe the consistency of the adjustment, maybe the real time metal adjustment expansion/contraction with temperature that goes unnoticed. I tried titanium but did not like the feel. Stainless steel is my favorite.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I keep on trying to like it Rusty.......


What's not to like 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Not that I want to stick my nose in, but I do really, before you stick any up for sale can you at least list them out; those that are staying and those that are going? If you don't want to fine, tell me to mind my own business.....
> 
> ......just that selling the Sinn and keeping the NTH seems to be a mistake to me. I get the point about servicing, but surely the Sinn won't be that expensive to service? It's an ETA 2824 movement isn't it?


yeah, you're right...but for me, the sinn is a pretty expensive watch, and i can get my money back
on it, so a big part of it for me is sticking to affordable watches, and not getting stuck in the feeling
like an nth is not "good enough", when certainly, it is...and i had the sinn on one wrist, and the nth 
on the other, and honestly, the nth is slimmer, svelter, sits better on the wrist, and is just a little but
smaller than the sinn. then nth is a "knock-off' of the sinn, but it's a really excellent and well-made 
knock-off, the lume is just as good, and the movement is more reliable, more maintenance-free,
and will be much cheaper to service. nothing against the sinn, i bought it, but i want to get out of
the expensive watch game, and come to a place of feeling like a helson or an nth or a seiko reallty
is a good enough watch.

also, the sinn has some very real resale value now, i believe that would decrease over time, and
with wear and tear, whereas the nth i can just wear into the ground, which would take decades
to happen anyway...so i have an omega, a sinn, a junghans, a squale, but are they really
appreciably "better" watches than the mid-priced watches? do i "need" a higher quality watch
than an nth or a helson? these watches function beautifully as far as looks, timekeeping, lume....

similarly, i drive a subaru, not a bmw or mercedes, and i think cars are a really good analogy here.
i couldn't afford to repair the volkswagon that i inherited from my mom, so i sold it, it was too 
fancy a car, and way too expensive to fix, i found that out pretty fast.

my girlfriend is a librarian, we have wifi here, she negotiates websites for a living, and she can't
get my photos onto this thread, the site keeps saying the photos don't have a "valid url", when
they do...she's trying to use dropbox...any clues, anyone?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

ok, they're a little out of order but i got them in...

first up is a nth nacken on a helson mesh, to wear for this week. in case i run in to any sharks in vermont...

next up is a group i'd call fine keepers, not much question in my mind. keep in mind, i swim, i dive, and i teach
yoga for a living, which means timing the postures as i teach them. a chrono is too fussy for this work, what i
like best is a bi-directional bezel, without clicks, i find it to be more accurate that way. i usually remove the 
click spring if there is one.

after that is some chronos with rotating bezels, an odd mop helson, an odd junghans which in my mind is my "dress"
watch, my girlfriend like this watch, too...

next up is a fine collection of beaters, some of them my faves, some i built myself with carved or modified cases.
i say "beater" affectionately. the junghans is not a beater, but many of the beaters i like way, way more than the
junghans....

after that is a bunch of colorful watches. i love orange watches, my last one is in the mail, a 7548-700H. i know
that watches don't "make me happy", but if any watches contribute to happiness, it's these ones 

last one, on the blue towel, is what i've selected to be sold off, first...there's a couple of nos beauties, a sinn,
a spear diver because i don't need two of them, though at some point i thought i did ( i love that watch so much
i bought one for a beater and one to keep for the future. i've decided the future is now...) there's a seiko bullhead
which is for sale on mywatchmart but that i can't get successfully posted on scwf...there's a beautiful bellmatic 
that i just never wear, and a beautifully restored original sushi roll, i'm selling it because the 1997 reissue i
have in the colorful section is good enough.

it was weird, losing everything, and then legitimately being given the money to buy it all again...but i went
overboard, i really did. the cool part is, if i take my time, i'll get my money back, and i may decide not to
sell some of these that might really appreciate in value. any opinions on that? i am not rich, not by any
stretch of the imagination. i just had a good insurance policy....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, here's something that's been on my mind for awhile and I'd love to figure this out; as much as I try I just don't particularly like wearing watches on either leather straps or NATOs. I only truly feel comfortable with a bracelet. So why is that? I love the look of vintage straps with lots of character, but they never work for me. Actually, maybe I don't need to figure it out, it's what I like and I'm happy with that......
> 
> Anyone else share this little foible?


i'm kind of the opposite, i don't like metal bracelets, they're so heavy. i do like mesh, though...

what can you do? just go with what you like.

i like slim watches, not too thick, i don't like how a nato bumps a watch up an extra mm,
i read that as extra thickness...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Not that I want to stick my nose in, but I do really, before you stick any up for sale can you at least list them out; those that are staying and those that are going? If you don't want to fine, tell me to mind my own business.....
> 
> ......just that selling the Sinn and keeping the NTH seems to be a mistake to me. I get the point about servicing, but surely the Sinn won't be that expensive to service? It's an ETA 2824 movement isn't it?


yeah, i see and appreciate your point...but i got a good deal on the sinn, which is heady territory for
me, even used, and i think i can get my money right back. and, i like the way the nth wears better,
it sits way lower on the wrist.

i wish my nth scorpene were no-date. i came top this realization late...that if ya don't know what
day it is, what can it matter what time it is?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

oh, be a good boy, that's all....


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Jim44 said:


> Along the lines of appreciate what you have, have you guys tried the opposite of bashing for watches that someone already owns? For example if someone is tired of their collection and getting the itch to buy something new, they could post their existing collection and other people could say things they like about it.
> 
> Also people could try posting a pic and saying something they like about their own collection.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I never bash another person's watch. I may not care for it or it may not be what I would have purchased but I won't bash it. If I don't care for it I just won't contribut any comment. If it's new and they're excited about I will congratulate them on their new watch.

I'm on WUS to have fun not to rain on someone's parade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, here's something that's been on my mind for awhile and I'd love to figure this out; as much as I try I just don't particularly like wearing watches on either leather straps or NATOs. I only truly feel comfortable with a bracelet. So why is that? I love the look of vintage straps with lots of character, but they never work for me. Actually, maybe I don't need to figure it out, it's what I like and I'm happy with that......
> 
> Anyone else share this little foible?


I don't know because I, too, am a bracelet guy. On the other hand...I don't give it a second thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

rosborn said:


> I don't know because I, too, am a bracelet guy. On the other hand...I don't give it a second thought.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are you guys bracelets full time? What do you do in cold months? When the temp is single digits F I feel it's too much metal. Natos are fun and cheap to me.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Great looking watch the PRS 516. Looks good on the NATO.......
> 
> .......butterfly clasp on a divers watch bracelet is a slightly odd choice isn't it? Unless they made a conscious decision that it's a more dress diver? Had the same on my PRS 516 chronograph.


I guess you could call it a _faux_ diver. The ceramic bezel is marked (apparently) for those who forgot how to count minutes by fives, because it doesn't rotate. Woulda been sweet if they made the bezel functional.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

jetcash said:


> Sunday.
> 
> Been wearing this since I got it on the 3rd. Still honeymooning, I guess. No strap changes. I can't bear to fight with the bracelet yet.


Bracelets aren't bad at all, once you have the right tools to size them. I bought a $8.50 kit from Amazon, and I've been really happy:

https://smile.amazon.com/16-piece-D...qid=1515996608&sr=8-9&keywords=watch+tool+kit

Qualifications:

- The pliers is soft steel. Squeeze too hard and you'll literally bend the tips apart.
- The jeweler's screwdrives are all identical and way too blunt to be useful. Maybe they can be sharpened? But if they're soft too, then they're junk as well.
- The springbar tool too, is not sharp enough. Not sure it's strong enough, even if sharpened...
- The caseback knife is soft, but works well on all but the toughest pop-off backs
- The tweezers are OK
- The screw-off back tool is good; just remember that you have to keep it 100% perpendicular to the watch, or it'll slip and you'll scratch the case back
- The blue-handled screwdrivers are useless
- The mallet and pin tools are good
- The bracelet holder (for use with the mallet and pin tools) is also good
- The bracelet sizing tool is good

It's worth it just for the good tools mentioned above. The others are included just to boost the "piece count".

Just watch out for the collars, in case the bracelet has them. I would invest in a proper small needlenose pliers (Home Depot) and springbar tool. (Otto Frei)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> View attachment 12807545
> View attachment 12807561
> View attachment 12807565
> View attachment 12807575
> ...


That must have been one hell of an insurance pay out! All I can say is wow that you bought all these in such a short space of time......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I don't know because I, too, am a bracelet guy. On the other hand...I don't give it a second thought.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Probably the best thing to do.....



nyamoci said:


> Are you guys bracelets full time? What do you do in cold months? When the temp is single digits F I feel it's too much metal. Natos are fun and cheap to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Never had a problem with the cold and bracelets. If it's cold I'll be covered up and probably wearing gloves so not an issue.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I guess you could call it a _faux_ diver. The ceramic bezel is marked (apparently) for those who forgot how to count minutes by fives, because it doesn't rotate. Woulda been sweet if they made the bezel functional.


The bezel doesn't rotate? Whaaaat?!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Peterr. Firstly great collection you have. Highlights for me being the Oris chronoris, the doxa, The Omega seamaster and the Sinn. Seems a lot of very very similar seiko divers there, so likely easy to reduce that element in number. Good that you have clear ideas what you like already and a direction you're going in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> To be honest, I never bash another person's watch. I may not care for it or it may not be what I would have purchased but I won't bash it. If I don't care for it I just won't contribut any comment. If it's new and they're excited about I will congratulate them on their new watch.
> 
> I'm on WUS to have fun not to rain on someone's parade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We don't bash as a rule, only bash potential purchases and only cos it's WPAC 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

rosborn said:


> To be honest, I never bash another person's watch. I may not care for it or it may not be what I would have purchased but I won't bash it. If I don't care for it I just won't contribut any comment. If it's new and they're excited about I will congratulate them on their new watch.
> 
> I'm on WUS to have fun not to rain on someone's parade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You missed the whole idea.

Bashing is more like tongue in cheek constructive criticism that should make an potential purchase not so much pleasure all in good fashion of WPAC.

You have not seen some burns in WPAC 2017. These are nothing...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> So if I can wait six months, not......my birthday is in six weeks and I would like to have this settled then. This SBDJ017 should do the trick.


Wait for PADI edition. That should be an delight. Dial will look like some Extreme japanese fetish. PADI X Solar 200 M.

They should add ISO divers screwdown crown and caseback greetings from Tokyo eat at Kirigami when you arrive.

Srsly Whats with latest X PADI b....t Seiko? Are you tryin to beat the RLX in "most text on dial competition"


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Peterr. Firstly great collection you have. Highlights for me being the Oris chronoris, the doxa, The Omega seamaster and the Sinn. Seems a lot of very very similar seiko divers there, so likely easy to reduce that element in number. Good that you have clear ideas what you like already and a direction you're going in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the feedback, i am aiming to get down to 20 watches, so i need to get busy.
the chronoris i overpaid for when it was new and rare, and now feebay is flooded,absolutely
flooded, with inexpensive ones...so there's a watch i need to wear for at least a week, 
because selling it would be a loss, and it is a very cool and very useful watch, i love the
bezel action on it, too. then lume sucks, how a watch at that price point can be sent out 
into the world with such lousy lume is beyond me, so i think of it as a "day" watch.

the doxa just warms my heart, it is a retro masterpiece, and a keeper. the seamaster
i got cheaply, and will keep, but i'm unsure about the sinn, as it has very high resale
potential and i have other 3-6-9 dials that function as well, or better than, the sinn...
so that seems like one to not sell immediately. it is tempting to get my money back 
on it, which i know i could...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> You missed the whole idea.
> 
> Bashing is more like tongue in cheek constructive criticism that should make an potential purchase not so much pleasure all in good fashion of WPAC.
> 
> You have not seen some burns in WPAC 2017. These are nothing...


Gotcha. My bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Gotcha. My bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry if it looks a bit harsh. It started as joke. Offcourse none of us have anything against anyone's choice of watch. Just funny way to persuade someone to abstain from another purchase. Not to be taken personally.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> Sorry if it looks a bit harsh. It started as joke.


No worries.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> thanks for the feedback, i am aiming to get down to 20 watches, so i need to get busy.
> the chronoris i overpaid for when it was new and rare, and now feebay is flooded,absolutely
> flooded, with inexpensive ones...so there's a watch i need to wear for at least a week,
> because selling it would be a loss, and it is a very cool and very useful watch, i love the
> ...


I think that new issue chronoris is a future classic and you may well get your money back if you hold on for 3 yrs or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> No worries.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You should have seen sinners disco queen watch ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Wait for PADI edition. That should be an delight. Dial will look like some Extreme japanese fetish. PADI X Solar 200 M.
> 
> They should add ISO divers screwdown crown and caseback greetings from Tokyo eat at Kirigami when you arrive.
> 
> Srsly Whats with latest X PADI b....t Seiko? Are you tryin to beat the RLX in "most text on dial competition"


Padi cake, padi cake, bakers man, bake me a padi as fast as you can.

No need to wait for padi thankfully it is a solar which has prevented the trigger pull. Lesson learned from BM8180


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> You should have seen sinners disco queen watch ��
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...yeah..that was...I dont know what a hell was I thinking. but rest of the gang gave me some serious roasts on that one


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> thanks for the feedback, i am aiming to get down to 20 watches, so i need to get busy.
> the chronoris i overpaid for when it was new and rare, and now feebay is flooded,absolutely
> flooded, with inexpensive ones...so there's a watch i need to wear for at least a week,
> because selling it would be a loss, and it is a very cool and very useful watch, i love the
> ...


I see your point now wrt the Sinn. If I was in your shoes it would be a nightmare choosing which watches go. But then again maybe with so many its easier? One thing is for sure I'd be selling at least 3/4 of them and saving the cash up for something really nice.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

rosborn said:


> No worries.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I confess I was a bit hard on Hornet for his new GMT but that's cause he bought a lot of those last year, so you could say it was Part II from WPAC 2017. Apologies to him too if he was offended.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You should have seen sinners disco queen watch ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need a photo of that one posted up I'm all its glory.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I confess I was a bit hard on Hornet for his new GMT but that's cause he bought a lot of those last year, so you could say it was Part II from WPAC 2017. Apologies to him too if he was offended.


No offense taken whatsoever George! If I give it out (bashing.....) then I should be able to take it.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ...yeah..that was...I dont know what a hell was I thinking. but rest of the gang gave me some serious roasts on that one


I miss the disco queen......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr;45022359
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 12807555[/ATTACH]
> 
> last one, on the blue towel, is what i've selected to be sold off, first...there's a couple of nos beauties, a sinn,
> a spear diver because i don't need two of them, though at some point i thought i did ( i love that watch so much
> ...


I'd keep what's on the blue towel and get rid of the rest. You will have a lovely collection with everything covered there and they will appreciate in value, you may take my word for it (certified Seikoholic and modestly successful seller of 24 watches last year). My takeaway lesson from 2017 is that less is more, 10-12 is good enough for me. I'm happy now cause every morning there's a real fight between them for my wrist and there are no easy winners or lifelong losers.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think that new issue chronoris is a future classic and you may well get your money back if you hold on for 3 yrs or so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i will take your advice, and i'll put very little wear and tear on it anyway...plus i can't find the box/band/
or papers which must be hiding in another box somewhere, that doesn't help selling much  i don't like
metal bands much, but oris did put out a very nice band with this watch.

does it seem unsafe to you to leave the 4pm crown open all the time? screwing it down makes the
bezel not movable, and i tend to use a rotating bezel for different things all day long...but i worry 
about dirt and grit getting in there, i wonder if anyone has an opinion on that...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I miss the disco queen......


here it is


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> here it is


Wasn't it red?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Wasn't it red?


no..that was disco king.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Day #....i dont know what day, i switchrd this morning. This should be interesting going from the GS to the turtle. I expect not to last a week.

For those that are paying attention this was a trade for the scurfa quartz that had in my SOTC picture. I didnt want to sell at a loss so i took the opportunity for a trade. Added the strapcode bracelet and here we are.

We will see how long this lasts...









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> i will take your advice, and i'll put very little wear and tear on it anyway...plus i can't find the box/band/
> or papers which must be hiding in another box somewhere, that doesn't help selling much  i don't like
> metal bands much, but oris did put out a very nice band with this watch.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't wear it while working in a dusty environment with it screwed open. Just my 2 cents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Day #....i dont know what day, i switchrd this morning. This should be interesting going from the GS to the turtle. I expect not to last a week.
> 
> For those that are paying attention this was a trade for the scurfa quartz that had in my SOTC picture. I didnt want to sell at a loss so i took the opportunity for a trade. Added the strapcode bracelet and here we are.
> 
> ...


I had doubts on the turtle too. But the case shape is simply amazing to me, enough so that I took the plunge on a srp775 and forgave its flaws. Then I realized I could mod away the flaws, and now its my most worn watch. 
Had the hardlex replaced for a sapphire dome. The bezel and insert looked cheap to me, so replaced it myself for a coinedge and a ceramic insert. Looks worth trice its cost to me now.
If I ever get the courage to fiddle with the hands, I'll replace the dial for a glossy one (if those are around, didn't really check). The matte dial is the last nit-pick I still have.

Honestly though, the padi bezel insert and dial don't need modding I think. Would just put a coinedge on it and a nice strap and you have a winner  something casual next to your GS.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I wouldn't wear it while working in a dusty environment with it screwed open. Just my 2 cents
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also there is the risk of knocking the unscrewed crown and damaging it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I had doubts on the turtle too. But the case shape is simply amazing to me, enough so that I took the plunge on a srp775 and forgave its flaws. Then I realized I could mod away the flaws, and now its my most worn watch.
> Had the hardlex replaced for a sapphire dome. The bezel and insert looked cheap to me, so replaced it myself for a coinedge and a ceramic insert. Looks worth trice its cost to me now.
> If I ever get the courage to fiddle with the hands, I'll replace the dial for a glossy one (if those are around, didn't really check). The matte dial is the last nit-pick I still have.
> 
> ...


I love the Seiko Turtle and yours and VWG's photos make me wonder why I sold them (SRP775, SRP777 x2 and a vintage 6105 7040) and whilst I love the shape and the look of them (Wimads, yours is sweeeeet :-!) my need to wear on a bracelet makes them too big and heavy overall for my weedy 7" wrists, curse these genes........

......having said that I am keeping my eye on the cost of the mini Turtles and if they come down enough in price that might be an option for my exception at the end of the year.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've had a conversation with another member on those new 'turtles' and TBH they don't look like turtles at all. Crown at 3', non-cushioned case, high profile upfront; they're more like mini Vader's, maybe we should call them 'Kylo Ren's or something. But they're OK. They'll sell well.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I love the Seiko Turtle and yours and VWG's photos make me wonder why I sold them (SRP775, SRP777 x2 and a vintage 6105 7040) and whilst I love the shape and the look of them (Wimads, yours is sweeeeet :-!) my need to wear on a bracelet makes them too big and heavy overall for my weedy 7" wrists, curse these genes........
> 
> ......having said that I am keeping my eye on the cost of the mini Turtles and if they come down enough in price that might be an option for my exception at the end of the year.


I had mine on a president bracelet. I loved the look, but hated the weight. Plus it was a bad bracelet. Solid alright, but very sharp edges and a very uncomfortable clasp... With that kind of heavy bracelet, it should be a crime to sell it with sharp edges like that... :/ 
I'd post a pic, but I recently cleaned my phone storage, so don't have anymore...

If it weren't WPAC I'd have suggested trying one on a good strap. It wears very nice and comfy. I'm surprised at its size, it certainly doesn't wear it.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I've had a conversation with another member on those new 'turtles' and TBH they don't look like turtles at all. Crown at 3', non-cushioned case, high profile upfront; they're more like mini Vader's, maybe we should call them 'Kylo Ren's or something. But they're OK. They'll sell well.


Well I'm not about to leap on one. Price is gonna be too high for awhile and I'd like to see some decent reviews before I even seriously consider one. Before WPAC I'd have been going crazy trying to source one from somewhere, anywhere. Now I'll take my time.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I had mine on a president bracelet. I loved the look, but hated the weight. Plus it was a bad bracelet. Solid alright, but very sharp edges and a very uncomfortable clasp... With that kind of heavy bracelet, it should be a crime to sell it with sharp edges like that... :/
> I'd post a pic, but I recently cleaned my phone storage, so don't have anymore...
> 
> If it weren't WPAC I'd have suggested trying one on a good strap. It wears very nice and comfy. I'm surprised at its size, it certainly doesn't wear it.
> ...


Gotta be a bracelet for me unfortunately. Tried the super jubilee and the endmill liked them both, but still too heavy.....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The one in my pic is an Angus Jubiliee.....big heavy thick links...but the jubilee aspect makes it very wearable. I normally don't like anything over 180 grams on my wrist. This combo has got to be over 200 grams easily but I am shocked at how unobtrusive it has been. I have a roundish 7.25 wrist though.....not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well I'm not about to leap on one. Price is gonna be too high for awhile and I'd like to see some decent reviews before I even seriously consider one. Before WPAC I'd have been going crazy trying to source one from somewhere, anywhere. Now I'll take my time.....


Just had a look at those, didn't even hear about those mini turtles. Honestly, I hate the look of that case... Or well, maybe that's a bit of an exaggeration, but compared to the brilliant "big turtle" case its a big disappointment.
I want that dial pattern on my SRP775 though! That they did right!









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Monday.

This is a new strap. See how it goes for a couple of days.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet, have you tried the stock Seiko Jubilee-type bracelet? It is a LOT lighter than a solid-link one, but never pulled a hair on my wrist when I had one on my 007.

I bet you could find one for a song too; folks are in SUCH a big hurry to replace it with the Super(whatever). Like the stock pipes on a Harley motorcycle; no one wants them here. They go straight to the loud ones and all but throw out the stockers, which is a shame, as they are such high quality.



Hornet99 said:


> Gotta be a bracelet for me unfortunately. Tried the super jubilee and the endmill liked them both, but still too heavy.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Half way through month one ladies. Hang tough. Bit like quitting smoking - once you get a full month done you would have wasted all that effort if you then fall off the wagon. I think month 2 will be easier. Top shrinks say it takes 30 days to form or break a habit, so 30 days in should see the pain reduce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Hornet, have you tried the stock Seiko Jubilee-type bracelet? It is a LOT lighter than a solid-link one, but never pulled a hair on my wrist when I had one on my 007.
> 
> I bet you could find one for a song too; folks are in SUCH a big hurry to replace it with the Super(whatever). Like the stock pipes on a Harley motorcycle; no one wants them here. They go straight to the loud ones and all but throw out the stockers, which is a shame, as they are such high quality.


Never tried that idea, but won't now as I've kinda moved on from the Turtles with this......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

$129 shipped NEW Tauchmeister Classic Automatic Dive Watch with Screw-Down Crown #T0006

need some quick bashing or this may happen.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Never tried that idea, but won't now as I've kinda moved on from the Turtles with this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....more leather. We have a convert. Put that rich brown on the gmt2...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> $129 shipped NEW Tauchmeister Classic Automatic Dive Watch with Screw-Down Crown #T0006
> 
> need some quick bashing or this may happen.
> 
> View attachment 12810311


If you truly want to restrict to one purchase for the year usclassic have you got a budget? The daily suggestions you are posting are all varying prices all varying styles. You seem very confused based on your posts. First rule of WPAC.... if you don't know what you want then don't buy it. You need to spend a whole lot more time thinking about what you want - start with what style you want then set a budget - then and ONLY then, go do some mega research...make lists....have fun narrowing it down.....hopefully that'll take you till October and we can then carry you over the line. But it's day 15 and you have been tempted by about 7 watches already. Cmon dude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> If you truly want to restrict to one purchase for the year usclassic have you got a budget? The daily suggestions you are posting are all varying prices all varying styles. You seem very confused based on your posts. First rule of WPAC.... if you don't know what you want then don't buy it. You need to spend a whole lot more time thinking about what you want - start with what style you want then set a budget - then and ONLY then, go do some mega research...make lists....have fun narrowing it down.....hopefully that'll take you till October and we can then carry you over the line. But it's day 15 and you have been tempted by about 7 watches already. Cmon dude
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the thing. I have been around the block and now am back to diver. I was happy with sumo but had trouble reading date. This Tauchmeister has the cyclops I was missing on the sumo. My budget is to spend as little as possible to get one watch that will stay on my wrist. If I can get that for $129 here? Automatic - ok, dive watch - ok, it is a proven style. the bezel takes care of my pizza timing. 20mm Stainless steel bracelet - ok 
Sure I have been looking at everything else and now come down to the nitty gritty. If not this then I will be marooned with to square plastic. Which may be my fate. Can you bash this watch and not my voluminous other offerings? Thank you.
My wife just came in and said, "I know how you can stop from buying a watch" - How? "Just say no"


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

usclassic said:


> $129 shipped NEW Tauchmeister Classic Automatic Dive Watch with Screw-Down Crown #T0006
> 
> need some quick bashing or this may happen.
> 
> ...


That is not one I would choose. Think twice, three times before an impulse buy like that Sir. I prefer your Casio square 1000 times more and it is frankly hideous and a dime store giveaway quality wristwatch.

SAVE SAVE SAVE for something that really sings to you. That one is off-key.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> That is not one I would choose. Think twice, three times before an impulse buy like that Sir. I prefer your Casio square 1000 times more and it is frankly hideous and a dime store giveaway quality wristwatch.
> 
> SAVE SAVE SAVE for something that really sings to you. That one is off-key.


Well if it makes my F108 look so good it may be worth having after all. By the way we are supposed to bash potential purchases only here and encourage others to appreciate the watches we already have. You have committed a serious double bash. I know you have been itching for every opportunity to express your distaste for the square so you should feel relived now that you released both barrels. You can now say, well, you asked for it.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

usclassic said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > That is not one I would choose. Think twice, three times before an impulse buy like that Sir. I prefer your Casio square 1000 times more and it is frankly hideous and a dime store giveaway quality wristwatch.
> ...


You asked for it.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

If I seemed harsh I am saying most words with tongue in cheek USC. You were the one stating how you could wear the Casio all year, then six months. I apologize. Buy your new find and enjoy it.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

If you guys need some real bashing done just say so please.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Ard said:


> If you guys need some real bashing done just say so please.


 LOL. I think I broke the bashing rules Uncle Ard. Show me how it is done. And you can probably bash me too because I have one watch but I want to buy a Ball Moonphase.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> If I seemed harsh I am saying most words with tongue in cheek USC. You were the one stating how you could wear the Casio all year, then six months. I apologize. Buy your new find and enjoy it.


Well it was a close call at such a great price. It was in my cart but I thought do I really want to look at a diving bell helmet for a year. Answer, delete item from cart.

As I say again, back to Square one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Well it was a close call at such a great price. It was in my cart but I thought do I really want to look at a diving bell helmet for a year. Answer, delete item from cart.
> 
> As I say again, back to Square one.


Tissell or Aquatico Aqua One might be higher quality low priced alternatives to the Tauchmeister

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I just packed up 6 watches to give away to our man in Africa and listed two more on ebay. My Seiko SBDN001 sold today and will ship out tomorrow. I think I have just enough money in my PayPal account to pay for the service on Dad's Bucherer now.

I have two more Casios that I was going to get rid of, but one of them I decided I'm going to keep (they're $15-25 new anyhow, not worth the trouble to sell) The other one, I'm probably going to gift to someone when the right time comes up.

A vintage Omega and a thin, dressy Seiko quartz went out last week.

The Seiko Bell-Matic is incoming from Thailand. Left Singapore (and Asia?) on the 13th.

I did buy the Victorinox Maverick GS before I joined this thread.

I think I'm down to 31 now. 8 of my collection are heirlooms, so it's only 24 that I actually bought.

I'm getting there, though I have to admit though, I'm feeling weak for the nice vintagy W002419 Mickey Mouse watch I have in my Amazon wish list. That's still good though; down 8 since I started WPAC


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> LOL. I think I broke the bashing rules Uncle Ard. Show me how it is done. And you can probably bash me too because I have one watch but I want to buy a Ball Moonphase.


Seriously a fella who owns only one watch should be able to buy anything he wants. No guilt and no reprimands or criticisms from me. My remarks are aimed at the crew who owns ten or more and feel they need to buy yet another.

About that moon phase, they do wear big so be ready for that. The case is 40mm but the crown is the onion style and pretty large. There isn't really a bezel to speak of so the dial makes the whole watch look bigger than it is. I enjoyed the one I had but this aquaracer is better suited to my lifestyle I guess. If I want to wear a dress watch I've got that Carrera yet............


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> $129 shipped NEW Tauchmeister Classic Automatic Dive Watch with Screw-Down Crown #T0006
> 
> need some quick bashing or this may happen.
> 
> View attachment 12810311


Seriously USC?! You're joking right? No? o| o| o|

.......how the hell did you manage a year with one watch, did you live in a cave?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> .....more leather. We have a convert. Put that rich brown on the gmt2...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would have tried it but it's 20mm so won't fit the gmt2......

.......was considering getting this same strap in 22mm for the steinhart :think:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> If you truly want to restrict to one purchase for the year usclassic have you got a budget? The daily suggestions you are posting are all varying prices all varying styles. You seem very confused based on your posts. First rule of WPAC.... if you don't know what you want then don't buy it. You need to spend a whole lot more time thinking about what you want - start with what style you want then set a budget - then and ONLY then, go do some mega research...make lists....have fun narrowing it down.....hopefully that'll take you till October and we can then carry you over the line. But it's day 15 and you have been tempted by about 7 watches already. Cmon dude
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^^^^ what he said

......+ stop with the random suggestions and just get a grip on yourself b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> This is the thing. I have been around the block and now am back to diver. I was happy with sumo but had trouble reading date. This Tauchmeister has the cyclops I was missing on the sumo. My budget is to spend as little as possible to get one watch that will stay on my wrist. If I can get that for $129 here? Automatic - ok, dive watch - ok, it is a proven style. the bezel takes care of my pizza timing. 20mm Stainless steel bracelet - ok
> Sure I have been looking at everything else and now come down to the nitty gritty. If not this then I will be marooned with to square plastic. Which may be my fate. Can you bash this watch and not my voluminous other offerings? Thank you.
> My wife just came in and said, "I know how you can stop from buying a watch" - How? "Just say no"


At $129 you know its going to be a rubbish don't you? You'll buy it and you'll hate it, then that's bye bye to $129 and you will be looking again for something. Do what Rusty said......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I just packed up 6 watches to give away to our man in Africa and listed two more on ebay. My Seiko SBDN001 sold today and will ship out tomorrow. I think I have just enough money in my PayPal account to pay for the service on Dad's Bucherer now.
> 
> I have two more Casios that I was going to get rid of, but one of them I decided I'm going to keep (they're $15-25 new anyhow, not worth the trouble to sell) The other one, I'm probably going to gift to someone when the right time comes up.
> 
> ...


Time to delete your Amazon wish list (of watches) Smaug. Whilst you're at it do the same on eBay to remove any temptation.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Damn you Seiko! Yelp!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Would have tried it but it's 20mm so won't fit the gmt2......
> 
> .......was considering getting this same strap in 22mm for the steinhart :think:


I would

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Seriously USC?! You're joking right? No? o| o| o|
> 
> .......how the hell did you manage a year with one watch, did you live in a cave?


usc feels like a troll account run by yankeexpress, only he'd actually buy the watches posted :-d


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

USC, you have that $129 in your bank, yeah?
Round it up to $130, withdraw the cash and stick it in an envelope.
Do that every time you have such temptations. Spend some time working out what you're really looking for.
When you work it out, you might just find you have enough cash in the stash!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I think rather than post a pic a day of my watch for the week I'll just post one then say how I got on. Last weeks steinhart black sea was a success. Confirmed keeper . This week is BB41









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> $129 shipped NEW Tauchmeister Classic Automatic Dive Watch with Screw-Down Crown #T0006
> 
> need some quick bashing or this may happen.
> 
> View attachment 12810311


this is some serious piece of crap. Inside it boasts Miyota from 82XX series so you are fine with it, but the whole package is not so good. It is just rebranded off the shelf chinese watch you can find branded as Reginald or Soki on ali for few bucks. Endlinks and bracelet are just folded tin, and I seriously doubt case is even stainless steel. I had Mercedes Benz branded Sub that probably came from the same factory. Beside Miyota inside,a rest was crap.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oris 65 for this week.....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm affraid my experiment with a 4-watch collection failed already, because I didn't place the other watches outside the watch box yet... And then yesterday's talk about turtles. Makes me wonder also why I didn't include my most worn watch in those 4. Wasn't a very well thought through plan...








Edit: nice, just realized the accidentally perfect hands position. Not 10:08, but whats the difference with 1:50 really.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

More than a week ago I joined the WPAC 2018, knowing that I had a Longines Hydroconquest still on the way.
It arrived today and I couldn't be happier;









That does not mean I haven't been working on reducing the number of watches in the collection.

So far, I already sold the Orient Chicane, the Richard LeGrand Odyssea and the Parnis Portuguese.
Now, I also put my elusive Casio MDV 106 with white dial in the sales forum and am thinking about which one will go next.
There are 9 watches in the watchbox, and 7 others are for sale.

It is going to be a long year, but I'm sure the Longines will see me through.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> More than a week ago I joined the WPAC 2018, knowing that I had a Longines Hydroconquest still on the way.
> It arrived today and I couldn't be happier;
> 
> View attachment 12811279
> ...


I haven't seen that dial version - rather nice. Curious with the Skeleton indices are the lumed or is the whole dial lumed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Of COURSE I have a meeting tonight 15 miles from home. Of COURSE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I haven't seen that dial version - rather nice. Curious with the Skeleton indices are the lumed or is the whole dial lumed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, indices are lumed but not the whole the dial.
They made this version for only 2 years.
In many versions though, quartz and automatics, 39mm and 41 mm,
blue/blue, black/black, white/red, white/black and black/red.
Not easy to find but they are out there.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Keefy said:


> USC, you have that $129 in your bank, yeah?
> Round it up to $130, withdraw the cash and stick it in an envelope.
> Do that every time you have such temptations. Spend some time working out what you're really looking for.
> When you work it out, you might just find you have enough cash in the stash!


Exactly.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Exactly.


Congrats on making it this long with the digital Casio. You do seem to be trying really hard with finding you're perfect one watch but seem to be struggling with spending too much on it.

I think this is the classic case of putting a square peg into a round hole. Since you're working on trying to be a one watch guy and your current timepiece is a an inexpensive digital no one would ever accuse you of being a watch Glutton or materialistic in nature no matter what you picked as your one watch. So why not just save up, figure out what you really want and go get it.

Please don't tell me some story about it goes against how you were raised or that you've done the Rolex thing and are no longer beholding to the materialistic gods of retail....... those are all just BS excuses that we makeup to rationalize what we do.... if these were truly deep held beliefs of ours we wouldn't be here on Wus. ( I'm not picking on you here because I have been guilty of this myself from time to time) If it really is a financial issue then that I understand. But that goes back to the question you were recently asked about what is your budget?

I don't think you can go from a watch that is as well made as a Sumo is in terms of finishing and case design to anything significantly cheaper and be happy with it in the long run. You've acclimated to a level of quality that that Casio is never going to give you. That $129 monstrosity you posted won't give you that either. It doesn't help that the Sumo is an incredible value at $450 and is finished better than anything I have seen in its price range.

All this is to say you seem to be waging some internal struggle with yourself about this but Watch Purchase Abstinence is not one of your problems.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Congrats on making it this long with the digital Casio. You do seem to be trying really hard with finding you're perfect one watch but seem to be struggling with spending too much on it.
> 
> I think this is the classic case of putting a square peg into a round hole. Since you're working on trying to be a one watch guy and your current timepiece is a an inexpensive digital no one would ever accuse you of being a watch Glutton or materialistic in nature no matter what you picked as your one watch. So why not just save up, figure out what you really want and go get it.
> 
> ...


I came back to modify my earlier response of "Exactly"
I do not put money in an envelope, rather I use it each day for the needs of the day. When I sold the sumo I was not sure how I would use the money but ended up giving $200 to Lottie Moon Christmas offering. Lottie Moon was a missionary to China and an inspiration. The bible teaches not to store up treasures on earth but rather store up treasures in heaven. I try to be obedient to the Holy Spirit living in me. I don't always understand the whys. So clearly I have not had all my cards on the table here. My old nature of desiring the nice things this world has to offer battles with my new nature which is the trying to work out the things of the Holy Spirit. 
The Casio is a humble watch and so reminds me that the nicer watches are not a "need". So, as you know I have been battling. 
I sense this is not the place for that battle to be displayed yet perhaps it will minister to someone struggling with the dissatisfaction of the material world and it's limitations. So thank you all for your patience and indulgence tolerating my personal struggle.
I invite anyone to PM me if the Lord has placed any burden on your heart or the Holy Spirit is convicting you to come to a saving knowledge and personal relationship with ***** Christ. For me a nicer watch is not the answer nor is it really the question.
Larry


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> I came back to modify my earlier response of "Exactly"
> For me a nicer watch is not the answer nor is it really the question.
> Larry


Sent you a PM


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I'm affraid my experiment with a 4-watch collection failed already, because I didn't place the other watches outside the watch box yet... And then yesterday's talk about turtles. Makes me wonder also why I didn't include my most worn watch in those 4. Wasn't a very well thought through plan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Premise of the experiment is sound, implementation was poor..... :-d b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> More than a week ago I joined the WPAC 2018, knowing that I had a Longines Hydroconquest still on the way.
> It arrived today and I couldn't be happier;
> 
> View attachment 12811279
> ...


That's really good looking. Better than the other colours.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I came back to modify my earlier response of "Exactly"
> I do not put money in an envelope, rather I use it each day for the needs of the day. When I sold the sumo I was not sure how I would use the money but ended up giving $200 to Lottie Moon Christmas offering. Lottie Moon was a missionary to China and an inspiration. The bible teaches not to store up treasures on earth but rather store up treasures in heaven. I try to be obedient to the Holy Spirit living in me. I don't always understand the whys. So clearly I have not had all my cards on the table here. My old nature of desiring the nice things this world has to offer battles with my new nature which is the trying to work out the things of the Holy Spirit.
> The Casio is a humble watch and so reminds me that the nicer watches are not a "need". So, as you know I have been battling.
> I sense this is not the place for that battle to be displayed yet perhaps it will minister to someone struggling with the dissatisfaction of the material world and it's limitations. So thank you all for your patience and indulgence tolerating my personal struggle.
> ...


I still think that you should just buy the Sumo again and just live with it. You managed for a year and was happy with it. Buy it and stop coming on WUS for 6 months, you learn to love the watch again and there won't be any internal struggles.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Premise of the experiment is sound, implementation was poor..... :-d b-)


Yes. The problem is I'm just as impulsive with abstinence as I am with buying  or maybe bi-polar is a better description.. one minute I have to have a watch (seasickforth), other moment I'm convinced I can do the one-watch thing. I generally am kind of an emotional person, the watch buying behavior is no exception 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Can anyone please convince me why I shouldn't pre-order this as soon as it becomes available??? It looks very nice.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Durkano said:


> Can anyone please convince me why I shouldn't pre-order this as soon as it becomes available??? It looks very nice.


Of course it looks nice.
There are a lot of very nice watches.
That doesn't mean you need it.
Also, it looks like the watch my grandfather put on before going to work in the garden.
That was along time ago.
And the watch was already old at that time.
Nothing new.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Yes. The problem is I'm just as impulsive with abstinence as I am with buying  or maybe bi-polar is a better description.. one minute I have to have a watch (seasickforth), other moment I'm convinced I can do the one-watch thing. I generally am kind of an emotional person, the watch buying behavior is no exception
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


You think your special? ;-)

Of course you're not, I go through spates of thinking that I could be a one watch man and then have a crazy flight of fantasy of buying watches. The key for me is to not give in to the urges and inject some sanity into my thoughts.......

Try the experiment again but make more of an effort! :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Durkano said:


> Can anyone please convince me why I shouldn't pre-order this as soon as it becomes available??? It looks very nice.
> 
> View attachment 12811853


I'm struggling to bash this one I'm afraid. So I'd take chinchillasong's approach; do you really need it? Will you actually wear it? Do you have something already that already is similar? If you still can't persuade yourself not to buy it then you've got to ask yourself if you'll be willing to wait for the preorder period, and will you still desire it after that, probably not because like the rest of us you'll have moved on to wanting something different to fill that unfillable void. I'd follow it and if after the preorder period, delivery and online reviews you still like it wait patiently for them to appear preowned and then buy one as your exception. Bet if you did that you'd not bother in the end........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You think your special? ;-)
> 
> Of course you're not, I go through spates of thinking that I could be a one watch man and then have a crazy flight of fantasy of buying watches. The key for me is to not give in to the urges and inject some sanity into my thoughts.......
> 
> Try the experiment again but make more of an effort! :-!


Lol of course I'm not unique in that, nor did I imply that 
And I know I know, i should keep trying, but it always starts like this. Eventually I'll make it there though.
I'm good at making plans, and bad at keeping to that plan - at least initially; but it isn't a big problem, because the making of the plan for me is the main exercise in itself. Making the plan forces me to think about what I want from it and what would work for me. And when the plan fails, I'm one step closer to knowing those things.
Every now and then I try to figure out my ideal collection, in a spreadsheet . Always trying to cover as many bases with as few watches as possible. I never manage to come to a solid conclusion, but each time I have a bit better understanding of what matters in it to me.

I'm thinking the 4 watch plan was a bit too rigorous. I'm brewing up a new plan as we speak, let me figure out my spreadsheet first 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Lol of course I'm not unique in that, nor did I imply that
> And I know I know, i should keep trying, but it always starts like this. Eventually I'll make it there though.
> I'm good at making plans, and bad at keeping to that plan - at least initially; but it isn't a big problem, because the making of the plan for me is the main exercise in itself. Making the plan forces me to think about what I want from it and what would work for me. And when the plan fails, I'm one step closer to knowing those things.
> Every now and then I try to figure out my ideal collection, in a spreadsheet . Always trying to cover as many bases with as few watches as possible. I never manage to come to a solid conclusion, but each time I have a bit better understanding of what matters in it to me.
> ...


Can't wait to hear the new plan. Still think the old one is worth another go.

......and look, all of this keeps you occupied and not buying watches!


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

chinchillasong said:


> Of course it looks nice.
> There are a lot of very nice watches.
> That doesn't mean you need it.
> Also, it looks like the watch my grandfather put on before going to work in the garden.
> ...


You make good points, it is pretty old fashioned. Hopefully it will cost a ton and throw it out of my reasonable price range.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Durkano said:


> Can anyone please convince me why I shouldn't pre-order this as soon as it becomes available??? It looks very nice.
> 
> View attachment 12811853


Ermm. If I offered you a similar watch but in its all 60ies handwound 17 jewels glory would you buy it?

When was the last time you handwound a watch in the morning and put it on wrist, like some character from Madmen did?

Probably the last time you wore shirt with cufflinks and three piece suit. And hat. And drank martinis at business brunch at 11 AM.

If you find yourself in that ok.. Otherwise I see no reason for this watch.

And for christsake THOR!?

THOR!?

THOR should be a 47 mm 26 lugs 20 mm high diving beast that can be used as a weapon in case you need to knock out a white shark not a girlie lookin handwound thingie.

Get a grip. If you want something you can handwind I have a bunch of those.

THOR... Jeeeez...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Durkano said:


> Can anyone please convince me why I shouldn't pre-order this as soon as it becomes available??? It looks very nice.
> 
> View attachment 12811853


Hmm hard to bash.. not that I couldn't come up with any reasons; its just that all those reasons involve better alternatives, and might get you onto a whole another slippery slope of watch buying...
So let me state it a bit more generically: there's tons of alternatives with more character for a lot less money.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Durkano said:


> Can anyone please convince me why I shouldn't pre-order this as soon as it becomes available??? It looks very nice.
> 
> View attachment 12811853


Do you wear dress watches often? If not then you should NOT get it.
The lume looks sparse and it was originally supposed to have Tritium Tubes.
The low beat movement makes the second hand look like a quartz and accuracy is low.
Hope you don't need a date window because I sure do!


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Ermm. If I offered you a similar watch but in its all 60ies handwound 17 jewels glory would you buy it?
> 
> When was the last time you handwound a watch in the morning and put it on wrist, like some character from Madmen did?
> 
> ...


I owned a Hamilton hand-wind Khaki for a while and did quite enjoy it, but I work in a pretty casual place so an old fashioned piece wouldn't fit with my normal attire.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> (...).
> The low beat movement makes the second hand look like a quartz and accuracy is low.(...)


Lol, and a defective quartz at that.

Also, nowadays handwound movements don't make any sense either. The one advantage of a hand winder - being thinner than an automatic - has become redundant because the affordable options out there aren't even thinner than some automatic options (9015 is actually thinner for example).

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

And... You still have doubts? And you are buying something that you have never seen or tried in metal. 

On KS. 


I give it a lifespan of 10 days before it hits sales corner with money loss.


I have not checked Specs and pricing? Any info?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

ConfusedOne said:


> Do you wear dress watches often? If not then you should NOT get it.
> The lume looks sparse and it was originally supposed to have Tritium Tubes.
> The low beat movement makes the second hand look like a quartz and accuracy is low.
> Hope you don't need a date window because I sure do!


I would have to disagree with low Beat and accuracy.

Any movement at 18000 can be as accurate as higher Beat.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I would have to disagree with low Beat and accuracy.
> 
> Any movement at 18000 can be as accurate as higher Beat.


That is true, but I am going off the 8N33 specs which is -20 or +40 Seconds per day.
I have no idea if Aevig would regulate their movement to a better accuracy either.


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

"Bless me Father for I have sinned" for all you Catholics out there.

I need this site. History: got into high-end audio, bailed, and survived. I tend to research the hell out of a topic/hobby, then go for TOTL. It was relatively easy to stop at just a few (read: 4 headphones, 2 IEM's and an awesome DAP.) Watches? I'm way over the top, with 2 incoming. It's way too easy to just "order one more, my wife will never find out".

So, I'm in! I'd like to keep it light as well. I hope dark humor is fair-game. 

Regards,

Bill


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Can't wait to hear the new plan. Still think the old one is worth another go.
> 
> ......and look, all of this keeps you occupied and not buying watches!


It probably won't differ much from the old plan. Just need to put some more thought into which watches, and how many. Still need to be able to satisfy all my moods, so I won't get tempted to grab something outside the box and fail again. I guess I'll reduce in steps.

And yes it does keep me occupied. I used to do the exercise with a fantasy ideal collection, which leads to wanting to buy stuff. Now repeating the exercise with my current collection is a bit safer 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

wgarbo said:


> "Bless me Father for I have sinned" for all you Catholics out there.
> 
> I need this site. History: got into high-end audio, bailed, and survived. I tend to research the hell out of a topic/hobby, then go for TOTL. It was relatively easy to stop at just a few (read: 4 headphones, 2 IEM's and an awesome DAP.) Watches? I'm way over the top, with 2 incoming. It's way too easy to just "order one more, my wife will never find out".
> 
> ...


Welcome, we need to see your watches now.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

I really like that Aegiv Thor.

Its easy to look away from for me though. 
1) No bracelet. I refuse to buy a watch that doesn't come on a bracelet now. 
2) 40mm (from memory). Its all dial, its too big! My Nacken at 40mm (but with a dive bezel) will feel smaller.

Thor is the most ridiculous name for something supposed to be refined and delicate though.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

wgarbo said:


> "Bless me Father for I have sinned" for all you Catholics out there.
> 
> I need this site. History: got into high-end audio, bailed, and survived. I tend to research the hell out of a topic/hobby, then go for TOTL. It was relatively easy to stop at just a few (read: 4 headphones, 2 IEM's and an awesome DAP.) Watches? I'm way over the top, with 2 incoming. It's way too easy to just "order one more, my wife will never find out".
> 
> ...


You think your wife does not know ... you shall be surprised .... Believe me they know.

Oh I have sinned too.. Nick name is for reason..


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Durkano said:


> You make good points, it is pretty old fashioned. Hopefully it will cost a ton and throw it out of my reasonable price range.


Strap looks too narrow just weird. Nice dial. Very old fashioned almost cushion case. Where would you wear it? Doesn't look like a true dress watch, it's not a sports watch, certainly doesn't look like a business watch. Help me. I don't know what it is!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

wgarbo said:


> "Bless me Father for I have sinned" for all you Catholics out there.
> 
> I need this site. History: got into high-end audio, bailed, and survived. I tend to research the hell out of a topic/hobby, then go for TOTL. It was relatively easy to stop at just a few (read: 4 headphones, 2 IEM's and an awesome DAP.) Watches? I'm way over the top, with 2 incoming. It's way too easy to just "order one more, my wife will never find out".
> 
> ...


Dark humour is mandatory 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

wrong thread


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Keefy said:


> I really like that Aegiv Thor.
> 
> Its easy to look away from for me though.
> 1) No bracelet. I refuse to buy a watch that doesn't come on a bracelet now.
> ...


I also feel like a pure hand-winder would make me crazy. Yes, I know many people are fine with them but I only wind my watches with the feature when taking them off at night (usually to make sure they last til morning) and I think the first time I had a watch I was wearing on my wrist stop because I forgot to wind it I'd feel a mix of shame and anger.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Keefy said:


> I really like that Aegiv Thor.
> 
> Its easy to look away from for me though.
> 1) No bracelet. I refuse to buy a watch that doesn't come on a bracelet now.
> ...


No bracelet is the killer for me as well.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Tuesday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Durkano said:


> wrong thread


I sense regret and desolation. Come back here sinner.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> I also feel like a pure hand-winder would make me crazy. Yes, I know many people are fine with them but I only wind my watches with the feature when taking them off at night (usually to make sure they last til morning) and I think the first time I had a watch I was wearing on my wrist stop because I forgot to wind it I'd feel a mix of shame and anger.


Shouldn't need to hand wind an auto at night if you've been wearing it all day.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> I sense regret and desolation. Come back here sinner.


I accidentally posted the wrong response that was meant for another thread, but I think yall have talked me off the Aevig ledge. I appreciate the bashing.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Shouldn't need to hand wind an auto at night if you've been wearing it all day.


Nor even the following night!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Shouldn't need to hand wind an auto at night if you've been wearing it all day.


I wear two to three watches in rotation and generally two each working day (one office, one home) so they occasionally run low depending on which one I wear longer or at which time.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> I wear two to three watches in rotation and generally two each working day (one office, one home) so they occasionally run low depending on which one I wear longer or at which time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Office watch is unlikely to need winding then as it should see sufficient movement to be fully wound. Home watch may be less likely....

Edit: realised I was stating the obvious and repeating what you had said. Note to self need more coffee first thing in the morning.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oris 65 for another day......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I do hope this teaser from steinhart instagram won't lead to temptation









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I do hope this teaser from steinhart instagram won't lead to temptation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For you or me Rusty?!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

oh lord not GMT again...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> For you or me Rusty?!


Either! It looks like no bezel. It also looks like titanium (?) or bead blasted case (?) and further I can't think of a watch it might be a homage of? Any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Dude. That looks like too many "if-then" loops.
> 
> Stick to your 4 watch plan and concider this:
> 
> ...


Correct. A GMT function can be handy for travel, if (and only if) it is truly a GMT watch, with a GMT hand that stays on GMT (a fixed reference) and a local, 12 hour hand that can be quick-set to local time. If you don't frequently cross several time zones, then it's not very necessary (or useful) at all.
The dual-time watch, also called the "desktop GMT," with the quick-set 24 hour hand, is fine if you like the look of it, or if you stay in one place, and frequently need to contact another time zone often enough (it's actually better for this), but it is the opposite of useful when actually traveling.
For frequent travels, a simple three hand watch is easier to reset to local time quickly than a desktop GMT.
GMT is very cool complication to have, if you have a use for it. 
I went through a stage where I thought I REALLY needed a GMT watch due to my frequent travels, but most of the time when I travel, I wear a simple three hand watch or a G-Shock with multiple time zones.

My point... You probably don't need a GMT watch, and if you do, the G-Shock will fit the need most easily, and affordably. 
Hold off on buying one for now. If you find that throughout the year you really need one, then go for it.
Most likely, you will find that you don't really need it. 
Resist the urge.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Either! It looks like no bezel. It also looks like titanium (?) or bead blasted case (?) and further I can't think of a watch it might be a homage of? Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably another humongous pilot, not a diver, not a sport watch (I don't think mr. Steinhart has a personal interest in those so he doesn't even try to put out a watch in that category), pil-mil is my guess....vintage lume...sword hand

Not enough there to interest me yet

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Yep, you can tell time all around the world for under $20. I was thinking of buying a close to $1500 watch yesterday and decided on the under $20 variety.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Either! It looks like no bezel. It also looks like titanium (?) or bead blasted case (?) and further I can't think of a watch it might be a homage of? Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't got a clue mate......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Probably another humongous pilot, not a diver, not a sport watch (I don't think mr. Steinhart has a personal interest in those so he doesn't even try to put out a watch in that category), pil-mil is my guess....vintage lume...sword hand
> 
> Not enough there to interest me yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


? No watch in sports or diver category ?? 
At least 70% of their watches are either sports or divers

Did you mean something else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Yep, you can tell time all around the world for under $20. I was thinking of buying a close to $1500 watch yesterday and decided on the under $20 variety.
> View attachment 12813971


Did you PURCHASE said $20 piece?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Did you PURCHASE said $20 piece?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did. I now have 2 watches in my "collection". USC inspired me to try a plastic watch worn by astronauts and celebrities but I wanted one that really geeked out. I never joined WPAC '18 but bash away gents, bash away.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Yes I did. I now have 2 watches in my "collection". USC inspired me to try a plastic watch worn by astronauts and celebrities but I wanted one that really geeked out. I never joined WPAC '18 but bash away gents, bash away.


Was gonna say it's possibly the cheapest use of an exception in WPAC but since you've declared yourself not actually in WPAC2018 I don't know what there is to say! Wear it in good health ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

The best(?) thing about being tempted to break abstinence for the Seaforth is knowing how easy it is not to buy one. All I have to do is be in the bathroom or watching a cat video when the orders go live and by the time i'm done they should be sold out.

In my defense on this one they're a local company and I've wanted to rep Vancouver in my collection for a while. That said, they're apparently doing pretty well, plenty of chances to get one of their watches in the future.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

dustpilot said:


> Correct. A GMT function can be handy for travel, if (and only if) it is truly a GMT watch, with a GMT hand that stays on GMT (a fixed reference) and a local, 12 hour hand that can be quick-set to local time. If you don't frequently cross several time zones, then it's not very necessary (or useful) at all.
> The dual-time watch, also called the "desktop GMT," with the quick-set 24 hour hand, is fine if you like the look of it, or if you stay in one place, and frequently need to contact another time zone often enough (it's actually better for this), but it is the opposite of useful when actually traveling.
> For frequent travels, a simple three hand watch is easier to reset to local time quickly than a desktop GMT.
> GMT is very cool complication to have, if you have a use for it.
> ...


My use would be both traveling and tracking time zone of my girl friend's family in India (and her's when she is there). So the Doxa would be useful, but only in half of the situations.. but like I said a few posts back, that plan wasn't wholly thought through. 
Radio/gps controlled watches with gmt often have the ability to swap home time and 2nd time zone - that would probably be ideal for me. So my eventual small watch collection should contain one of those, rather than a yellow Doxa - which in retrospect is hard to find, and the GMT version is actually very large... (despite looking awesome).

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Yes I did. I now have 2 watches in my "collection". USC inspired me to try a plastic watch worn by astronauts and celebrities but I wanted one that really geeked out. I never joined WPAC '18 but bash away gents, bash away.


Oh. Atleast you did not spend 1500$. that particular model has become kind of F71 cult time piece, similar to Bagelsport Subs while they could be found for 30$.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> ? No watch in sports or diver category ??
> At least 70% of their watches are either sports or divers
> 
> Did you mean something else?
> ...


Sorry Rusty what I meant was that sneak peek doesn't look like a diver at all. And when I think of sportwatch I'm thinking something on the lines of Omega Aqua Terra, tudor ranger, Rolex Explorer, Helios Seaforth without the bezel, Longines Conquest, or Seiko alpinist. Something that probably doesn't have a external bezel, has a reasonable level of water resistance, thin enough to slip under a cuff, sporty enough to wear to the beach, and a midsize piece. The steinhardt make anything like that that's not solidly in the pilot, military, or diver categories?

Edit: forgot they do make the Ocean Vintage GMT....but i think thats its

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Homage to Alpinist?


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

No date = no deal.



Durkano said:


> Can anyone please convince me why I shouldn't pre-order this as soon as it becomes available??? It looks very nice.
> 
> View attachment 12811853


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I ordered a 300 meter dive watch today. It is a Rolex sub homage naturally. Black dial, Mercedes hands, Sapphire crystal with date cyclops, Stainless steel 20mm bracelet, Miyota 9015 high beat auto, black ceramic 120 click bezel. Very affordable with excellent reviews. 

Caliber No.: Miyota 9015
Case:316L Stainless steel 40.0mmX 47.0mm
Band:316L Stainless steel 20.0mm width 
Clasp:Three-fold clasp with push button release
Glass:Sapphire crystal with anti reflective under coating
Weight:182g
Water resistance:300M(1000ft)
Case size: Diameter 40.0mm Thickness 13.0mm
Bezel:120-click unidirectional ceramic bezel
Crown:Screw-Down crown
Lume:Super-LumiNova C1 on hands, indices

I am relieved that I finally found a suitable watch for my one watch purpose. I will post wrist shot after it arrives.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I ordered a 300 meter dive watch today. It is a Rolex sub homage naturally. Black dial, Mercedes hands, Sapphire crystal with date cyclops, Stainless steel 20mm bracelet, Miyota 9015 high beat auto, black ceramic 120 click bezel. Very affordable with excellent reviews.
> 
> Caliber No.: Miyota 9015
> Case:316L Stainless steel 40.0mmX 47.0mm
> ...


You big tease. Come on spill the beans and tell us the brand.....

Is it a tisell?


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations! By the way, you don't need to sell your Casio now and make this into some kind of holy mission. Everyone should have a back-up watch, so you're not up the proverbial creek if one goes belly up! Casio digitals are GREAT back-ups, as they can sit around for a decade just waiting for their chance to serve.

Or, use it as a "beater" for those times when you don't want to risk your "good watch" but don't want to go without a watch altogether.

Hornet: I'm betting Invicta Pro.



usclassic said:


> I ordered a 300 meter dive watch today. It is a Rolex sub homage naturally. Black dial, Mercedes hands, Sapphire crystal with date cyclops, Stainless steel 20mm bracelet, Miyota 9015 high beat auto, black ceramic 120 click bezel. Very affordable with excellent reviews.
> 
> Caliber No.: Miyota 9015
> Case:316L Stainless steel 40.0mmX 47.0mm
> ...


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Update: I got a quote back on Dad's Bucherer. $1,000, as the watchmaker says it needs to have pushers fabricated, the rare and expensive part bought for its out-of-production movement, and also to be cleaned and lubed, since it would have been apart anyhow. That's too much for me now. I've got $400 in PayPal I was putting aside for that.

I'm thinking of getting quotes from some other local watchmakers, but I'm not hopeful. (Valjoux 72, which is the same movement that vintage Rolexes and Breitlings use)

I guess the thing to do is get another quote and keep saving. Everyone is telling me so. But you know, I'm not even really a fan of mechanical chronographs; just too much complexity, which means too much to go wrong and too expensive to service. Should I just save it as a keepsake, even though it doesn't work, or should I have it serviced anyway?

Meanwhile, I'm still on the fence about the Beijing Beihai. I'm not 100% sure about the wavy dial pattern, but I am sure about everything else. What do you think? Don't bash it just to bash it because we're in WPAC, please. I have this feeling that the only reason I'm not crazy about it is that I can't see one in the steel and the pix are too close. One reason to hold off might be that that model was originally made to commemorate 50 years in 2008. That version is long gone; it didn't have the date complication. This model I linked to above was a re-issue. Different dial and date complication added. But this year will be 60 years, so I'm wondering if they'll do an updated edition this year...

I've also been tempted by an Orient Star Classic for at least 15 years. Never did get one.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I ordered a 300 meter dive watch today. It is a Rolex sub homage naturally. Black dial, Mercedes hands, Sapphire crystal with date cyclops, Stainless steel 20mm bracelet, Miyota 9015 high beat auto, black ceramic 120 click bezel. Very affordable with excellent reviews.
> 
> Caliber No.: Miyota 9015
> Case:316L Stainless steel 40.0mmX 47.0mm
> ...


So is that it? You're done? We won't see any more temptations of yours? Is so, congratulations. Personally I'm not convinced that having had a Sumo and a Hammie, that this piece will satisfy you beyond May.

Time I guess will tell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Update: I got a quote back on Dad's Bucherer. $1,000, as the watchmaker says it needs to have pushers fabricated, the rare and expensive part bought for its out-of-production movement, and also to be cleaned and lubed, since it would have been apart anyhow. That's too much for me now. I've got $400 in PayPal I was putting aside for that..I'm thinking of getting quotes from some other local watchmakers, but I'm not hopeful. (Valjoux 72, which is the same movement that vintage Rolexes and Breitlings use)I guess the thing to do is get another quote and keep saving. Everyone is telling me so. But you know, I'm not even really a fan of mechanical chronographs; just too much complexity, which means too much to go wrong and too expensive to service. Should I just save it as a keepsake, even though it doesn't work, or should I have it serviced anyway?Meanwhile, I'm still on the fence about the Beijing Beihai. I'm not 100% sure about the wavy dial pattern, but I am sure about everything else. What do you think? Don't bash it just to bash it because we're in WPAC, please. I have this feeling that the only reason I'm not crazy about it is that I can't see one in the steel and the pix are too close. One reason to hold off might be that that model was originally made to commemorate 50 years in 2008. That version is long gone; it didn't have the date complication. This model I linked to above was a re-issue. Different dial and date complication added.. But this year will be 60 years, so I'm wondering if they'll do an updated edition this year...I've also been tempted by an Orient Star Classic for at least 15 years. Never did get one.


How frikkin much!?

I think I can repair it over here for 200$ max. I will do some research. Send me some pictures and required repair on PM I will ask few watchmaker that I know what can be done.

As it comes to OSC.. Had it. Twice. Stunning watch.
..


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> You big tease. Come on spill the beans and tell us the brand.....
> 
> Is it a tisell?


Not a Tisell


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Oh. Atleast you did not spend 1500$. that particular model has become kind of F71 cult time piece, similar to Bagelsport Subs while they could be found for 30$.


I gave my son my Bagelsport Sub. He still has it in a drawer.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Not a Tisell


Steinhart?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Smaug said:


> Congratulations! By the way, you don't need to sell your Casio now and make this into some kind of holy mission. Everyone should have a back-up watch, so you're not up the proverbial creek if one goes belly up! Casio digitals are GREAT back-ups, as they can sit around for a decade just waiting for their chance to serve.
> 
> Or, use it as a "beater" for those times when you don't want to risk your "good watch" but don't want to go without a watch altogether.
> 
> Hornet: I'm betting Invicta Pro.


No, not Invicta Pro. This is fun.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Steinhart?


No not a Steinhart, even more fun....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Smaug said:


> Update: I got a quote back on Dad's Bucherer. $1,000, as the watchmaker says it needs to have pushers fabricated, the rare and expensive part bought for its out-of-production movement, and also to be cleaned and lubed, since it would have been apart anyhow. That's too much for me now. I've got $400 in PayPal I was putting aside for that.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting quotes from some other local watchmakers, but I'm not hopeful. (Valjoux 72, which is the same movement that vintage Rolexes and Breitlings use)
> 
> ...


Even a broken watch is correct twice a day.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> No not a Steinhart, even more fun....


Bloody hell. What is it.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> So is that it? You're done? We won't see any more temptations of yours? Is so, congratulations. Personally I'm not convinced that having had a Sumo and a Hammie, that this piece will satisfy you beyond May.
> 
> Time I guess will tell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you see it you will have no more doubts.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> No not a Steinhart, even more fun....


Congrats! I'll try not to phoil the fun for you and reveal what it is

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

This one watch a week thing really works, making me remember why I loved these watches in the first place.

Still going with the g shock:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Bloody hell. What is it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 12814669


That is phabulous lume!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Smaug said:


> Update: I got a quote back on Dad's Bucherer. $1,000, as the watchmaker says it needs to have pushers fabricated, the rare and expensive part bought for its out-of-production movement, and also to be cleaned and lubed, since it would have been apart anyhow. That's too much for me now. I've got $400 in PayPal I was putting aside for that..
> 
> I'm thinking of getting quotes from some other local watchmakers, but I'm not hopeful. (Valjoux 72, which is the same movement that vintage Rolexes and Breitlings use)
> 
> ...


FWIW, I agree with you on the wavy pattern. Also wonder how versatile that watch would be, not sure if that's a consideration for you.

Good luck with your Dad's watch. I wouldn't be surprised if you can find a cheaper quote somewhere. Maybe someone has the original parts you need? I use a watchmaker in the DC area who is third generation, he has cabinets and cabinets of old watch parts in the shop. If you'd like I could ask him if he has the pushers you need.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> So is that it? You're done? We won't see any more temptations of yours? Is so, congratulations. Personally I'm not convinced that having had a Sumo and a Hammie, that this piece will satisfy you beyond May.
> 
> Time I guess will tell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He said the plastic square would do him for the whole year and it lasted all of a week. I'll give this new one a week or less.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Congrats! I'll try not to phoil the fun for you and reveal what it is
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Come on ya'll are killin' me with this.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Congrats! I'll try not to phoil the fun for you and reveal what it is
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yep - you got it. Great whork!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Update: I got a quote back on Dad's Bucherer. $1,000, as the watchmaker says it needs to have pushers fabricated, the rare and expensive part bought for its out-of-production movement, and also to be cleaned and lubed, since it would have been apart anyhow. That's too much for me now. I've got $400 in PayPal I was putting aside for that.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting quotes from some other local watchmakers, but I'm not hopeful. (Valjoux 72, which is the same movement that vintage Rolexes and Breitlings use)
> 
> ...


Wow, that's an expensive repair bill if you go for it.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> How frikkin much!?
> 
> I think I can repair it over here for 200$ max. I will do some research. Send me some pictures and required repair on PM I will ask few watchmaker that I know what can be done.
> 
> ...


My fellow Sinner, that oozes class. Well done with the mesh bro!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

What's the sitrep on Monsignor Cairo? Dear Surgeon please check in. I repeat please check in, Surgeon.

-WPAC


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Jim44 said:


> FWIW, I agree with you on the wavy pattern. Also wonder how versatile that watch would be, not sure if that's a consideration for you.
> 
> Good luck with your Dad's watch. I wouldn't be surprised if you can find a cheaper quote somewhere. Maybe someone has the original parts you need? I use a watchmaker in the DC area who is third generation, he has cabinets and cabinets of old watch parts in the shop. If you'd like I could ask him if he has the pushers you need.


I think the pushers are specific to the watch case. Knowing that they would have to line up with a Valjoux 72 might help.

If you wouldn't mind asking him for a rough estimate (time & money) for repairing a Valjoux 72-based Bucherer chrono from 1971, which needs a pusher and a Part # 8270 Minute Recording Jumper, I would appreciate it.

The Beihai, for me, would be quite versatile, as it would fit easily under my long sleeves and is dressy enough I could wear it 5 days a week. I'm gonna stand by and order the Beihai.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Jim44 said:


> FWIW, I agree with you on the wavy pattern. Also wonder how versatile that watch would be, not sure if that's a consideration for you.
> 
> Good luck with your Dad's watch. I wouldn't be surprised if you can find a cheaper quote somewhere. Maybe someone has the original parts you need? I use a watchmaker in the DC area who is third generation, he has cabinets and cabinets of old watch parts in the shop. If you'd like I could ask him if he has the pushers you need.


I think the pushers are specific to the watch case. Knowing that they would have to line up with a Valjoux 72 might help.

If you wouldn't mind asking him for a rough estimate (time & money) for repairing a Valjoux 72-based Bucherer chrono from 1971, which needs a pusher and a Part # 8270 Minute Recording Jumper, I would appreciate it.

The Beihai, for me, would be quite versatile, as it would fit easily under my long sleeves and is dressy enough I could wear it 5 days a week. I'm gonna stand by on Dad's Bucherer for now and order the Beihai.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Smaug said:


> I think the pushers are specific to the watch case. Knowing that they would have to line up with a Valjoux 72 might help.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind asking him for a rough estimate (time & money) for repairing a Valjoux 72-based Bucherer chrono from 1971, which needs a pusher and a Part # 8270 Minute Recording Jumper, I would appreciate it.
> 
> The Beihai, for me, would be quite versatile, as it would fit easily under my long sleeves and is dressy enough I could wear it 5 days a week. I'm gonna stand by on Dad's Bucherer for now and order the Beihai.


I'll check with him and let you know.

On the Beihai I was just wondering if it was too dressy for what you want. But glad to hear it suits your needs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Come on ya'll are killin' me with this.


If you think about budget pieces, you can phigure it out.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> My fellow Sinner, that oozes class. Well done with the mesh bro!


New profile pic TJ? Beard is coming on nicely...... |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 12814669


Parnis or the brand that uses the same cases as steinhart?

It's this isn't it:

http://phoiboswatch.com/products/phoibos-py007c-300m-automatic-diver-watch-black.html


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Great White it is.....


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> New profile pic TJ? Beard is coming on nicely...... |>


Thanks Hornet! All's well good brother?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Update: I got a quote back on Dad's Bucherer. $1,000, as the watchmaker says it needs to have pushers fabricated, the rare and expensive part bought for its out-of-production movement, and also to be cleaned and lubed, since it would have been apart anyhow. That's too much for me now. I've got $400 in PayPal I was putting aside for that. I'm thinking of getting quotes from some other local watchmakers, but I'm not hopeful. (Valjoux 72, which is the same movement that vintage Rolexes and Breitlings use) I guess the thing to do is get another quote and keep saving. _
> 
> Everyone is telling me so_.


Well I'll break rank then and tell you to sell the watch for spare parts to a Rolex freak, pocket the cash and buy yourself a brand new killer watch. Its not like this watch was ever really cared for. Put it out of its misery.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Great White it is.....


Congrats Classic  Great dimensions on that watch, great specs, it seems like a great buy :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Thanks Hornet! All's well good brother?


All is good ta brother :-!


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Well I'll break rank then and tell you to sell the watch for spare parts to a Rolex freak, pocket the cash and buy yourself a brand new killer watch. Its not like this watch was ever really cared for. Put it out of its misery.


Interesting idea; I hadn't thought of it! Also, it's not like he was saving it for me or something. I had to ask him for it after he pretended he didn't know what happened to it and I found it in a pile of junk.

On the other hand, I might kick myself 20 years from now, when Dad's gone.

I bet I could get $800 for it, easy, just as a donor watch. Maybe if I got Dad's approval? (he would approve, for sure, probably tell me to get an analog quartz chrono)

Oh, here's another idea! What if I sold it as a parts watch, then split the proceeds and bought Dad and I EACH a nice analog quartz chrono!?

:think:


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I just bought the Beijing Beihai. So that makes 9 watches out and 2 in this year.

Might move the Hamilton Navy Pioneer. It is beautiful, but doesn't get worn, because it is not cuff-friendly, and I wear long sleeves probably 2/3 of the year.

Gonna go visit Dad in the nursing home this weekend or next. I'm going to bring the watch and ask for ideas.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Smaug said:


> Interesting idea; I hadn't thought of it! Also, it's not like he was saving it for me or something. I had to ask him for it after he pretended he didn't know what happened to it and I found it in a pile of junk.
> 
> On the other hand, I might kick myself 20 years from now, when Dad's gone.
> 
> ...


Well if he didn't care about it the first time I think selling it for something he does like would be a winner of an idea.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well I'll break rank then and tell you to sell the watch for spare parts to a Rolex freak, pocket the cash and buy yourself a brand new killer watch. Its not like this watch was ever really cared for. Put it out of its misery.


Kinda what I suggested first time round - if parts are so expensive for it then it's worth a pretty penny as it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Interesting idea; I hadn't thought of it! Also, it's not like he was saving it for me or something. I had to ask him for it after he pretended he didn't know what happened to it and I found it in a pile of junk.
> 
> On the other hand, I might kick myself 20 years from now, when Dad's gone.
> 
> ...


I like that idea......


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

usclassic said:


> Well if he didn't care about it the first time I think selling it for something he does like would be a winner of an idea.


Well, he DID care about it: He wore it almost every day for 20 years. He just didn't feel like it was worth the money or effort to get repaired, I guess. He's kind of lazy. He's not a sentimental man at ALL.

This bears so more thinking. While the idea of selling it and turning it into something new and appreciated for him is a fun one, I think I would always have a hole in my heart for Ye Olde Bucherer.

It may just have to wait until I have a spare kilobuck laying around.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Smaug said:


> Well, he DID care about it: He wore it almost every day for 20 years. He just didn't feel like it was worth the money or effort to get repaired, I guess. He's kind of lazy. He's not a sentimental man at ALL.


Wearing it and caring about it are two different things.

It kinda sounds like he wasn't a sentimental man, and actually neither are you ... but you kinda feel like you should be?
Be honest to yourself.

Maybe moving it on as parts and having him involved with the experience of choosing its replacement might actually give you better memories?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Well, he DID care about it: He wore it almost every day for 20 years. He just didn't feel like it was worth the money or effort to get repaired, I guess. He's kind of lazy. He's not a sentimental man at ALL.
> 
> This bears so more thinking. While the idea of selling it and turning it into something new and appreciated for him is a fun one, I think I would always have a hole in my heart for Ye Olde Bucherer.
> 
> It may just have to wait until I have a spare kilobuck laying around.


I have a gold Eterna dress watch that was given to my grandfather when he retired, it was passed down to my father and he wore it. When he passed on it came to me and I treasure it as a memory of them both. I hardly wear it, but it is very precious to me because my grandfather and my father aren't here anymore. I got it repaired and bought a nice new strap for it because it's important for me, no one else just me.......

So, with your dad's doing watch you've got to ask whether it will be important to you in the future.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wednesday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

my old ocean 1 green. Have an offer on it which I'm considering. First offload of 2018 potentially. Will miss it but not too much - just far too similar to the hulk to leave much of a gap I think









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> my old ocean 1 green. Have an offer on it which I'm considering. First offload of 2018 potentially. Will miss it but not too much - just far too similar to the hulk to leave much of a gap I thinkSent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steinhart never disappoints, geesh. I don't know if I can justify holding onto the watches at my pricepoint (at least the diver/dress watch). That's just too much watch to justify walking away from. I wonder what the new offering it, it appears to be titanium?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the nicest vostok i've ever seen, i used to wear an astronaut's vostok back in the 80's 
is that a mod, or does it come that way? very cool.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I don't think you can go from a watch that is as well made as a Sumo is in terms of finishing and case design to anything significantly cheaper and be happy with it in the long run. It doesn't help that the Sumo is an incredible value at $450 and is finished better than anything I have seen in its price range.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


So what I found at half the price of the sumo is another watch with these upgrades. Sapphire crystal with cyclops and internal anti glare coating, 28,800 auto, (two year factory warranty) ceramic 120 click bezel, I think the overall finish will be more than adequate based on reviews. I can't comment until I get it in my hands. The only spec lower than the sumo may be the lume. The homage watch design also follows more closely to the submariner heritage which is a plus for me as well.
I think I will be ok with it after all.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> So what I found at half the price of the sumo is another watch with these upgrades. Sapphire crystal with cyclops and internal anti glare coating, 28,800 auto, (two year factory warranty) ceramic 120 click bezel, I think the overall finish will be more than adequate based on reviews. I can't comment until I get it in my hands. The only spec lower than the sumo may be the lume. The homage watch design also follows more closely to the submariner heritage which is a plus for me as well.
> I think I will be ok with it after all.


Lume (in general) is overrated imo. It wears out eventually anyway...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> Lume (in general) is overrated imo. It wears out eventually anyway...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since I wear the watch all night I will use the lume. I do have a flashlight bedside so a quick recharge is no problem if needed.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought lume was overrated too, until I got my 2254 Seamaster Pro. That lume was _mind-bending_ it was so good. My wife commented on it one time on one of the rare nights I wore it to bed. She could see it glowing through the sheets and said: "What the hell is THAT!?" It absolutely _destroyed_ the lume in my little Seiko SKX, which are supposed to be good.

I'd bet that part of a $600 Omega service is replacing the dial when the lume goes bad.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Lume (in general) is overrated imo. It wears out eventually anyway...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post pics when it arrives and then we can start seeing how long this one will last.......

......I give it less than two weeks.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> that is the nicest vostok i've ever seen, i used to wear an astronaut's vostok back in the 80's
> is that a mod, or does it come that way? very cool.


i'm curious, are all those vostok bezels brass underneath? i wouldn't mind buying one as a project and sanding away
at it, or trading for this one if trading is not against the rules. i do have a fair # of seiko divers and others, some modded
and some not.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Smaug said:


> I thought lume was overrated too, until I got my 2254 Seamaster Pro. That lume was _mind-bending_ it was so good. My wife commented on it one time on one of the rare nights I wore it to bed. She could see it glowing through the sheets and said: "What the hell is THAT!?" It absolutely _destroyed_ the lume in my little Seiko SKX, which are supposed to be good.
> 
> I'd bet that part of a $600 Omega service is replacing the dial when the lume goes bad.


i don't really care for watches that don't have lume, and i agree, the omega lume is
supreme, and should be for the price. almost as excellent are seiko and helson, i rate
them as pretty much equal...and then nit really falls off from there....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Since I wear the watch all night I will use the lume. I do have a flashlight bedside so a quick recharge is no problem if needed.


Or just shine the flashlight on the watch to see the time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I thought lume was overrated too, until I got my 2254 Seamaster Pro. That lume was _mind-bending_ it was so good. My wife commented on it one time on one of the rare nights I wore it to bed. She could see it glowing through the sheets and said: "What the hell is THAT!?" It absolutely _destroyed_ the lume in my little Seiko SKX, which are supposed to be good.
> 
> I'd bet that part of a $600 Omega service is replacing the dial when the lume goes bad.


You should have said in your best husky voice "it's my light sabre dear, would you like to see it"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

peterr said:


> i'm curious, are all those vostok bezels brass underneath? i wouldn't mind buying one as a project and sanding away
> at it, or trading for this one if trading is not against the rules. i do have a fair # of seiko divers and others, some modded
> and some not.


Yep. Brass

. Dont go there. Same as Seiko modes endless possibilities. You will end up with 300$ Phibia


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Well, since it is still January, not much has changed here. Except that probably everything will change before January is over.

Just caught up a bit on some random posts. Saw Ard make a spectacular comeback, true words there.

As for lume, I used to value it highly, until I got used to wearing vintage watches, and now it's one thing less to worry about


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Well, he DID care about it: He wore it almost every day for 20 years. He just didn't feel like it was worth the money or effort to get repaired, I guess. He's kind of lazy. He's not a sentimental man at ALL.
> 
> This bears so more thinking. While the idea of selling it and turning it into something new and appreciated for him is a fun one, I think I would always have a hole in my heart for Ye Olde Bucherer.
> 
> It may just have to wait until I have a spare kilobuck laying around.


If the parts are so sought after, then as time passes the kilobuck will become 1200$, 1500$ etc. And your 500-600$ from spare parts will also rise in value.

You may all be best served if you get him one of those Victorinox quartzes that are made like tanks; older folks value quartz watches more since they don't swing their arms enough to keep autos going and they're pretty much indestructible. It would be a shame repairing this Bucherer and then having it fail again due to neglect or whatever. Unless your $$ grows on trees :-d


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hmm 44mm bead blasted titanium and (for me) a nice twist with the twin arm skeleton gmt hand. 44mm which is better than the 47mm.







twin coloured lume. Damn - I like it a lot. Date window was a mistake though .......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

My Morgan sold. As promised in my sotc post I'd keep track of my watch budget after each sale. Got approx 180 left after fees and shipping. So watch "budget" is now minus 520 euro. Collection to down to 11 watches.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hmm 44mm bead blasted titanium and (for me) a nice twist with the twin arm skeleton gmt hand. 44mm which is better than the 47mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


luftwaffe references seem a bit unfortunate...is it ok to start bashing it?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> luftwaffe references seem a bit unfortunate...is it ok to start bashing it?


Of course, best to nip it in the bud.

Its a 44mm pilot watch. How original...
And its 44mm all dial, will wear like a 50mm monstrosity.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Yep. Brass
> 
> . Dont go there. Same as Seiko modes endless possibilities. You will end up with 300$ Phibia


hmm, still curious, because it would amount to just my own elbow grease on a $58 watch, and
if you consider that to be a hobby, well, not a bad way to spend the time...so can you simply rub 
the plating off the bezel to expose the brass? i'm sure there's machinery that would do it faster,
maybe a wire cup on a drill....

i'm not finding brass bezels online, i just think brass is a great material for a watch that comes
in contact with the ocean....

the hands on the current new vostoks look stupid to me, i like the paddle hands better, i guess
i could find replacements pretty easily...the thing with the $58 vostok, i guess, is to keep the 
parts cheap and do the labor yourself...mainly, looking for a way to make a cheaper hobby 
i do enjoy the tinkering, but i'm not interested in a $300 vostok, no thanks


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Of course, best to nip it in the bud.
> 
> Its a 44mm pilot watch. How original...
> And its 44mm all dial, will wear like a 50mm monstrosity.
> ...


i agree it's too big. but it just screams "GERMAN AIRPLANE PILOT"
which i suppose is fine, if you're a german airplane pilot, but what
if you're not?

i wear divers, but i swim, snorkel and dive, and i find the bezels
to be really useful in everyday life. but i think you'd have to be a
jet-setter for this watch to be worn with any authenticity....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> luftwaffe references seem a bit unfortunate...is it ok to start bashing it?


I expect nothing less 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Of course, best to nip it in the bud.
> 
> Its a 44mm pilot watch. How original...
> And its 44mm all dial, will wear like a 50mm monstrosity.
> ...


Oh I dunno - it's quite an original modern take on the fleiger. Dual time. Blasted titanium glass back dual colour lume. Stepped textured dial, and 44mm is small......for a fleiger. 47mm is the authentic size I think?

I'm struggling to stop looking at this one. Just - I dunno - proportioned and pleasing on the eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh I dunno - it's quite an original modern take on the fleiger. Dual time. Blasted titanium glass back dual colour lume. Stepped textured dial, and 44mm is small......for a fleiger. 47mm is the authentic size I think?
> 
> I'm struggling to stop looking at this one. Just - I dunno - proportioned and pleasing on the eye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much? More than 3atm WR?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> How much? More than 3atm WR?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Oh forgot to add, it's got a screw down crown so it has 100 WR - cost is about €640 so £575?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh I dunno - it's quite an original modern take on the fleiger. Dual time. Blasted titanium glass back dual colour lume. Stepped textured dial, and 44mm is small......for a fleiger. 47mm is the authentic size I think?
> 
> I'm struggling to stop looking at this one. Just - I dunno - proportioned and pleasing on the eye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Steinhart is at its best with these flieger-type pilots watches. They've offered several in the past that are really nice, IMO. While they are smaller than the originals, some were 50mm+ I think, they're still big and will wear bigger.

I do like the inner bezel though, that's a nice touch and may actually help reduce the size visually. Just too big to wear comfortably for me. I've learned my lesson with 42mm+ cases.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hmm 44mm bead blasted titanium and (for me) a nice twist with the twin arm skeleton gmt hand. 44mm which is better than the 47mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was getting ready to bash it for being too big. Pilot style watches are always too big for my wrist, and that one is no exception, even at "only" 44mm. I'm barely pulling off 42mm on my 6-3/4" wrist, and the crown will add quite a lot to that. Is your wrist big enough that the crown will not dig into the back of your hand?

I like the unobtrusive GMT hand, but I could go without the function altogether; I'm not exactly a globe-trotter. You?

The hands are long enough for the dial, so that's good. Date aperture would be better if it were snuck between two hour numerals, but it's not bad as-is, crowded beside the '3'. (since it's small and on a black background...)

The large bearing diameter of the winding rotor leads me to believe the movement is based on the ETA 289x series (or the Sellita equivalent) which are excellent. Very thin for how rugged they are.

Now to the next question: Do you have a watch or watches you'd be willing to part with to raise the funds for one of those? THAT'S where you find out if you like it enough; if you're willing to sacrifice something for it.

I don't suppose they've been around long enough that used ones are available. Depreciation can be a big hit.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh I dunno - it's quite an original modern take on the fleiger. Dual time. Blasted titanium glass back dual colour lume. Stepped textured dial, and 44mm is small......for a fleiger. 47mm is the authentic size I think?
> 
> I'm struggling to stop looking at this one. Just - I dunno - proportioned and pleasing on the eye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they make them in a ladies size? If 44-47mm is normal for a mens pilot watch, maybe the ladies versions are 35mm? (perfect for me!)

One thing about pilot watches is that pilots probably wore them on top of their jacket sleeves more often than not, so huge watches are a bit more acceptable there than on the wrist, where us muggles will wear them.

Also, who said we have to be authentic pilots to enjoy a pilot watch? A lot of people can appreciate overly, clownishly legible watches. My wife, for example, doesn't like to wear her glasses at home. You should see her use her phone sometimes. She rotates her head to the left then brings it up to about 3" viewing distance.... but she would never wear a huge watch like this. She'd just bring the smaller one closer, hehehe.

Just as fans of divers cite the usefulness of the timing bezel, fans of pilot watches could cite the lume as useful. Maybe they work 3rd shift? Or they really enjoy movies in the theatre and checking the time throughout the movie? Just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Day 4 with the Tissot PRS516. I synched it to atomic time last night around 10:00 and put it on my dresser dial-up. This morning around 7:30, it had gained about 10 seconds. That galls me. On a vintage watch or a lower grade movement, that might be acceptable. But on a brand new ETA 2836 from the biggest mechanical watch group in the world, it is unacceptable. My new Hamiltons have been about +1s, right out of the box. </rant>

We'll see how she does for the rest of the day on my wrist. Then we'll see about tonight, crown-up. Maybe I can "positionally regulate" it...

It's on a honey brown leather strap still. Much better than the bracelet. After this week-long run, I'll probably put it aside until warmer weather, as it is not receptive to multiple sleeve cuff weather.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh I dunno - it's quite an original modern take on the fleiger. Dual time. Blasted titanium glass back dual colour lume. Stepped textured dial, and 44mm is small......for a fleiger. 47mm is the authentic size I think?
> 
> I'm struggling to stop looking at this one. Just - I dunno - proportioned and pleasing on the eye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That double sided hand, what is that a reference to the biplane? blocking the view and holy smoke that microscopic date is a big mistake. Forget about it.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Well the new Halios releases was very tempting to me, but their website is on fire so now I don't have to worry about it anymore. I will take it as a sign to maintain my abstinence.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Durkano said:


> Well the new Halios releases was very tempting to me, but their website is on fire so now I don't have to worry about it anymore. I will take it as a sign to maintain my abstinence.


Delayed 24 hours

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh forgot to add, it's got a screw down crown so it has 100 WR - cost is about €640 so £575?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have something similar now to show a wrist shot of a 44mm pilot? 100m wr is nice

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hmm 44mm bead blasted titanium and (for me) a nice twist with the twin arm skeleton gmt hand. 44mm which is better than the 47mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a yawn-fest. Ooooow look another massive pilots watch.......


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

42 would have been so much better

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh I dunno - it's quite an original modern take on the fleiger. Dual time. Blasted titanium glass back dual colour lume. Stepped textured dial, and 44mm is small......for a fleiger. 47mm is the authentic size I think?
> 
> I'm struggling to stop looking at this one. Just - I dunno - proportioned and pleasing on the eye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Titanium dinner plate on the wrist Rusty........


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

It's been a while since I've worn my Squale 50 Atmos, the Ball Nightbreaker has been on for several weeks straight.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Do you have something similar now to show a wrist shot of a 44mm pilot? 100m wr is nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I have an oooold steinhart pilot watch and it is..........42!!!!mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

peterr said:


> hmm, still curious, because it would amount to just my own elbow grease on a $58 watch, and
> if you consider that to be a hobby, well, not a bad way to spend the time...so can you simply rub
> the plating off the bezel to expose the brass? i'm sure there's machinery that would do it faster,
> maybe a wire cup on a drill....
> ...


yeagh thtas what I thought..hell its cheap.

I went other way few years ago. 090, no date, arabic numerals, lets make 067/Sinn mod.

Murphy bezel and Seiko insert - around 50$

chinese engineer bracelet - around 25 $

watch (after VAT and everything..I live in EU...) - around 90$

when I started looking for lumed hands and see though caseback , I just stopped and sold it to a friend. Otherwise , It would have gone up to 300 $ .


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> 47mm is the authentic size I think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nope. Original B-Uhr was 55 mm....so this at 44 mm is still a baby B-uhr.

they were designed to be worn over the leather jackets.

Bomber stop watches (similar to Grahams offering with large trigger stop button) were designed to be worn on thighs .


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I have an oooold steinhart pilot watch and it is..........42!!!!mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better and fits your wrist better than a 44mm monstrosity....... :-!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Thursday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone else think that this looks terrible and an abomination...... :think:


I know Seiko likes PADI editions, but they seem to like slapping it on anything and everything.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Mirabello1 said:


> 42 would have been so much better
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


They should do 47, 42 and 38. or skip the 47 altogether.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyone else think that this looks terrible and an abomination...... :think:
> 
> I know Seiko likes PADI editions, but they seem to like slapping it on anything and everything.


Ugh... The pvd bezel kills it completely...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Well, since it is still January, not much has changed here. Except that probably everything will change before January is over.
> 
> Just caught up a bit on some random posts. Saw Ard make a spectacular comeback, true words there.
> 
> As for lume, I used to value it highly, until I got used to wearing vintage watches, and now it's one thing less to worry about


Hey Mr. Cairo bro! How's the Hamilton? Agreed @ Ard


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyone else think that this looks terrible and an abomination...... :think:
> 
> I know Seiko likes PADI editions, but they seem to like slapping it on anything and everything.


Shameful, really. It seems a spite to the gorgeous 62MAS and its offspring (your SBDC051, and the SBDC053).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Shameful, really. It seems a spite to the gorgeous 62MAS and its offspring (your SBDC051, and the SBDC053).


Actually I could sort of understand the SBDC051 and the SBDC053 becoming PADI editions.....


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Actually I could sort of understand the SBDC051 and the SBDC053 becoming PADI editions.....


They're too gorgeous to 'Padi' in my opinion (unless they did a cool pepsi/matte-blue face perhaps). It just seems like a lot of the Padi editions are 'meh'. Or maybe they just do too many Padi editions, and I've become automatically-prejudiced to the Padi designs?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyone else think that this looks terrible and an abomination...... :think:
> 
> I know Seiko likes PADI editions, but they seem to like slapping it on anything and everything.


There are those that think the 051 and 053 are abominations of the 62MAS so horses for courses and such.

But seiko has bad renderings and stock photos so the real thing might not be that bad

But yes PADI-zing and Prospex-ification seem to be all the buzz at Seiko these days. But no other manufacturer offers so much for so many, year over year.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

SOTC...

Sector 550 quartz from 1999, an engagement present from my wife. My first nice watch, a "dressy" stainless diver on bracelet--basically what I wanted (without WIS research). Still love the sunburst blue dial and overall aesthetics... it may not be a great brand, but I wore this on my wedding day and it's a keeper 'til I'm six feet under (like my wife).








SKX009 from Father's Day 2016... my first mechanical watch. Stumbled across an image of this somewhere, and it led down the WIS rabbit-hole of reading and desire, from Hodinkee to this forum. Fortunately, it checks all the boxes I want from a diver! Gets lots of wrist time, and I put it on this strap for the winter and a Martini Racing Nato for a little more color during the summer. 








However, some of that SKX/Sector wrist time is now being displaced by my new Hamilton Khaki Field auto 38mm from Xmas 2017! This checks a lot of boxes too: some American (mixed with Swiss) history, great legibility, sapphire crystal, leather strap. I also have to admit that as a relative newbie in the WIS spectrum, I wanted a watch with a display caseback. There may be no crazy hand-finishing to admire, but I love seeing the intricacy of the movement, especially the balance wheel and spinning of the rotor.








No plans to buy anything during 2018, as I'm really happy with this "collection" for now. Might save up for a Speedmaster Moon Watch for my 50th in a few years, but after wanting one pretty badly six months ago that desire has diminished and I'm feeling content! Each current watch fits into what I wear and do, and I hope my son wears them after I'm gone! (Not pictured: beater Ironman used while skiing and mountain biking.)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hmm 44mm bead blasted titanium and (for me) a nice twist with the twin arm skeleton gmt hand. 44mm which is
> better than the 47mm. twin coloured lume. Damn - I like it a lot. Date window was a mistake though .......
> 
> 
> ...


Is that what the teaser was for? a flieger. Yawn


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyone else think that this looks terrible and an abomination...... :think:
> 
> I know Seiko likes PADI editions, but they seem to like slapping it on anything and everything.


Ah the old no crown guard padi. Pass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> They're too gorgeous to 'Padi' in my opinion (unless they did a cool pepsi/matte-blue face perhaps). It just seems like a lot of the Padi editions are 'meh'. Or maybe they just do too many Padi editions, and I've become automatically-prejudiced to the Padi designs?
> 
> View attachment 12817547


Yep, over used.......



valuewatchguy said:


> There are those that think the 051 and 053 are abominations of the 62MAS so horses for courses and such.
> 
> But seiko has bad renderings and stock photos so the real thing might not be that bad
> 
> ...


I'd say that the 051 and 053 are sufficiently different to the sla, but that's just me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jmorski said:


> SOTC...
> 
> Sector 550 quartz from 1999, an engagement present from my wife. My first nice watch, a "dressy" stainless diver on bracelet--basically what I wanted (without WIS research). Still love the sunburst blue dial and overall aesthetics... it may not be a great brand, but I wore this on my wedding day and it's a keeper 'til I'm six feet under (like my wife).
> View attachment 12817557
> ...


Welcome to WPAC! Nice little collection and glad to hear you're satisfied with it, this should be easy for you......


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Ugh... The pvd bezel kills it completely...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


i like color on a watch, but this looks like the circus is coming to town....
and as a resident of the us, those colors are just way too patriotic...not
to get into politics. puh-leeze.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jmorski said:


> SOTC...
> 
> Sector 550 quartz from 1999, an engagement present from my wife. My first nice watch, a "dressy" stainless diver on bracelet--basically what I wanted (without WIS research). Still love the sunburst blue dial and overall aesthetics... it may not be a great brand, but I wore this on my wedding day and it's a keeper 'til I'm six feet under (like my wife).
> View attachment 12817557
> ...


You appear sane. What are you doing here?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, over used.......
> 
> I'd say that the 051 and 053 are sufficiently different to the sla, but that's just me.


Seiko divers are to me what fleigers are to others. Seen one - seen em all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Seiko divers are to me what fleigers are to others. Seen one - seen em all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Touché......


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Seiko divers are to me what fleigers are to others. Seen one - seen em all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting point, Rusty. I've warmed up to fliegers. I saw one on a woman the other day, and it was really attractive (so was she, so that may have helped). But I did a double take at her, then the watch.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> RustyBin5 said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko divers are to me what fleigers are to others. Seen one - seen em all.
> ...


That is called being in the right place at the right time!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

The lineage is really growing on me. Don't know why exactly, but I seem to increasingly appreciate it, no longer really feeling it is that boring. 









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Interesting point, Rusty. I've warmed up to fliegers. I saw one on a woman the other day, and it was really attractive (so was she, so that may have helped). But I did a double take at her, then the watch.


As long as the double take was in that order then we're Gucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Interesting point, Rusty. I've warmed up to fliegers. I saw one on a woman the other day, and it was really attractive (so was she, so that may have helped). But I did a double take at her, then the watch.


Bet if she'd been wearing a Hublot you'd be warming up to them now.......


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Bet if she'd been wearing a Hublot you'd be warming up to them now.......


Hey I've seen a good-looking Hublot. It was on a woman!


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC! Nice little collection and glad to hear you're satisfied with it, this should be easy for you......


Thanks! Hopefully it's still easy ten months from now...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Bet if she'd been wearing a Hublot you'd be warming up to them now.......


Called Big Bang for a reason

Allegedly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

jmorski said:


> SOTC...
> 
> Sector 550 quartz from 1999,...
> 
> ...


Welcome! Clearly, you're missing a thin dress watch... :think:


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Wimads said:


> The lineage is really growing on me. Don't know why exactly, but I seem to increasingly appreciate it, no longer really feeling it is that boring.


Great watch, technically. The execution is nice, and stainless/gray dial was a good call too.

That's maybe my ultimate "if I could only have one" watch.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Seiko divers are to me what fleigers are to others. Seen one - seen em all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Challenge accepted


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Welcome! Clearly, you're missing a thin dress watch... :think:


No enabling please Smaug!


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Challenge accepted


yeah...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> yeah...
> View attachment 12819613
> View attachment 12819617










well, i'm messing with you a little by sending photos of 2 seiko divers of mine that are modified to look
like sinns  and i love them, i just switched over to the one on my wrist as i'm finishing the floors on
my house and it's my favorite beater. that was a typical seiko diver that i filed the crown guards off of,
bead blasted, made a few mods to....then italian tuna is such a nos prize, i wearn it from time to time,
what color...

no offense intended on bashing the steinhart, see, i like pilot watches too, even in the form of a seiko 
diver


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> View attachment 12819621
> 
> well, i'm messing with you a little by sending photos of 2 seiko divers of mine that are modified to look
> like sinns  and i love them, i just switched over to the one on my wrist as i'm finishing the floors on
> ...


None taken - the steinhart is to me a very good modernising of an old style watch. Bashing not only expected but mandatory!!!!

On the plus side I've just sold my new OVM 39mm. Decided it's just not for me - bought Dec 380 new sold 490. Can't be bad and the ebay £3 final value fee makes it pleasant indeed. Faded bezel ocean 1 green old logo also just sold but not paid yet.

So although I'm drooling looking at a possible new watch I haven't succumbed / and I've sold. Strong signs !!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> None taken - the steinhart is to me a very good modernising of an old style watch. Bashing not only expected but mandatory!!!!
> 
> On the plus side I've just sold my new OVM 39mm. Decided it's just not for me - bought Dec 380 new sold 490. Can't be bad and the ebay £3 final value fee makes it pleasant indeed. Faded bezel ocean 1 green old logo also just sold but not paid yet.
> 
> ...


Good effort on selling the 39mm OVM!


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> None taken - the steinhart is to me a very good modernising of an old style watch. Bashing not only expected but mandatory!!!!
> 
> On the plus side I've just sold my new OVM 39mm. Decided it's just not for me - bought Dec 380 new sold 490. Can't be bad and the ebay £3 final value fee makes it pleasant indeed. Faded bezel ocean 1 green old logo also just sold but not paid yet.
> 
> ...


congrats on the sales, that always feels nice...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Good effort on selling the 39mm OVM!


There's another couple on the bay well over 400 already with two days to go. Shame I had to sell it but the bezel wasn't to my liking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> There's another couple on the bay well over 400 already with two days to go. Shame I had to sell it but the bezel wasn't to my liking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was the bezel sloppy? Or was it something else?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Friday Casio F108 still on wrist and review posted.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Was the bezel sloppy? Or was it something else?


The bezel on all their new 39s have too much "play" in them. The older 39s interestingly are fine. Checked with 3 or 4 other owners and issue is consistent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Smaug said:


> Welcome! Clearly, you're missing a thin dress watch... :think:


This is a good observation--and I have lusted after some vintage white- and silver-dialed Omegas, not to mention blue Cocktail Times! However, I don't even own a suit and question the wrist time a true dress watch would get. Maybe in 2019, now that I've sworn an oath to the 2018 WPAC!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jmorski said:


> This is a good observation--and I have lusted after some vintage white- and silver-dialed Omegas, not to mention blue Cocktail Times! However, I don't even own a suit and question the wrist time a true dress watch would get. Maybe in 2019, now that I've sworn an oath to the 2018 WPAC!


A year of saving up should allow for a lovely dress watch. Though, if your style isn't the dressy type, I'd follow a different approach than getting a dress watch for the sake of it.
Everyone needs one dress watch: the kind you wear on special occasions - marriages, milestones of your children, anniversaries, retirement, funerals, etc. Especially if your style isn't the dressy style, those special occasions will be the few moments you wear it. So for that reason, don't buy one now, but buy a dress watch right before one of those special moments where it is appropriate, to commemorate that occasion. That way the watch will generate some meaningful value to you, and will also serve you for any future special occasions.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Friday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wimads said:


> A year of saving up should allow for a lovely dress watch. Though, if your style isn't the dressy type, I'd follow a different approach than getting a dress watch for the sake of it.
> Everyone needs one dress watch: the kind you wear on special occasions - marriages, milestones of your children, anniversaries, retirement, funerals, etc. Especially if your style isn't the dressy style, those special occasions will be the few moments you wear it. So for that reason, don't buy one now, but buy a dress watch right before one of those special moments where it is appropriate, to commemorate that occasion. That way the watch will generate some meaningful value to you, and will also serve you for any future special occasions.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That's very nice advice actually.

And to add, I don't think a dress watch is to be worn only with suits. Just like some folks wear a sports watch with jacket or even suit (which is OK in my book) I believe one can also wear a dress watch with slacks and a polo shirt, for example. Just maybe not the extremes: sports watch with tuxedo or dress watch with t-shirt and flip flops.

I for one go nuts for a nice dressy piece - especially of the vintage type (meaning max. 36mm diameter) even though I don't own one at the moment. But that may change soon! By way of WPAC sanctioned exception, naturally.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

jetcash said:


> Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really is a cool watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Back from the shop. It's almost like having a new watch 









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Day 5 with the PRS516. I looked at the going rate; it's running about +31s. That's kind of annoying. It's not nearly accurate enough for a good quality, modern, new Swiss mechanical watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Day 5 with the PRS516. I looked at the going rate; it's running about +31s. That's kind of annoying. It's not nearly accurate enough for a good quality, modern, new Swiss mechanical watch.


Isn't that well within the tolerance of the movement though? So whilst disappointing, not exactly unexpected.....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Day 5 with the PRS516. I looked at the going rate; it's running about +31s. That's kind of annoying. It's not nearly accurate enough for a good quality, modern, new Swiss mechanical watch.


31/5= +6.2s per day. Honestly, I think that is nothing to complain about for any mechanical watch. On the contrary, it is actually quite accurate. If you want more, go quartz.

Edit: I suppose you might've meant +31s per day instead of over the past 5 days. In that case I can get the disappointment. Though, I'll side with hornet, nothing unexpected. You can always have it regulated.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, so my 4 watch plan of a short while back failed miserably. It was a kind of impulsive response to my disappointment in myself ordering a seasickforth before the first month of WPAC was even over.

So now I thought it through a bit more, and took a close look at what is in my collection, and what purpose/mood each watch fills. Originally it were 12 watches, but I think the following 6 should be able to fullfil all purposes and moods just as well:








One thing I think I might be missing in these six is another bracelet next to the casio. I think I will look for a BOR for the turtle. I have seen someone's pic of that, and it looked quite good.

I will put aside the 6 watches left over. Well, actually 1 of those is already sold, and 2 are listed for sale. The other remaining three I will keep aside for now, but won't sell yet:









I will see how I feel wearing just the 6 watches I chose. Once the seasickforth arrives, I will evaluate - which should be about 3 weeks from now, or maybe a bit longer if Jason keeps having issues with his website. Depending on how I feel about the watches I put aside I might sell some. 
- I expect the Mondaine won't last. If I don't miss it, I will sell it.
- The SDGM is a gorgeous watch, but I don't think I will miss it regardless; if I don't it is worth selling, it will definitely return what I paid for it. Though I will probably wait a bit longer before I actually sell it, since it is hard to find, so better not regret selling it. 
- The helson I am hesitant about; it doesn't get worn a lot lately, but it might be because it is more of a spring/summer watch - however I did wear it more previous winter. Let's see how I feel in 3 weeks about that one.

Then there is the seaforth. I will probably repeat the experiment once I receive it, having it replace the orthos.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Smaug said:


> Day 5 with the PRS516. I looked at the going rate; it's running about +31s. That's kind of annoying. It's not nearly accurate enough for a good quality, modern, new Swiss mechanical watch.


I would much rather have a watch running +31 than -5 any day.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Wimads said:


> 31/5= +6.2s per day. Honestly, I think that is nothing to complain about for any mechanical watch. On the contrary, it is actually quite accurate. If you want more, go quartz.
> 
> Edit: I suppose you might've meant +31s per day instead of over the past 5 days. In that case I can get the disappointment. Though, I'll side with hornet, nothing unexpected. You can always have it regulated.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I meant +31s/day.

I took it off, and it appears to have a pop-off back, too. I don't see any obvious tabs to pry under, either. Going to need to sharpen my caseback knife for this one...


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

usclassic said:


> I would much rather have a watch running +31 than -5 any day.


Not me! If it were -5, I could set it 15s fast and be within a minute over a week-long period. At +31, there's just no way to stay on time. And don't give me that "at least you'd be early" BS.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Wimads, if it were my collection and I were trying to trim it down, I'd:


Lose the Sea-Gull, with its stubby little hands
Lose the Helson, you've got two other divers that are much nicer looking and just as functional. Better under a sleeve, too.
Lose either the Seiko dress watch in the bottom pic, or the watch on the far left of the top pic. (can't tell what it is)

The Mondaine is a unique design; worth keeping. So's the Casio WVA.

In the Seiko turtle, you've got a true, classic diver. In the Orthos, a dressier, more sleeve-friendly one, and it also has a nice red dial that'll be hard to replace with a nice watch.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Wimads said:


> My use would be both traveling and tracking time zone of my girl friend's family in India (and her's when she is there). So the Doxa would be useful, but only in half of the situations.. but like I said a few posts back, that plan wasn't wholly thought through.
> Radio/gps controlled watches with gmt often have the ability to swap home time and 2nd time zone - that would probably be ideal for me. So my eventual small watch collection should contain one of those, rather than a yellow Doxa - which in retrospect is hard to find, and the GMT version is actually very large... (despite looking awesome).
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


If you plan to use it for travel, and also for tracking a second time zone, then I'd suggest skipping the mechanical GMT options. Especially since you will be tracking a second time zone that is 30 minutes off of a whole hour (GMT+5:30).
There are lots of G-Shock options, and many other quartz world-timers will suit you needs very well for this. Most have Mumbai or Delhi in their databases.

Resist the urge to buy a mechanical GMT watch. It will not check the box that you're trying to check.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so my 4 watch plan of a short while back failed miserably. It was a kind of impulsive response to my disappointment in myself ordering a seasickforth before the first month of WPAC was even over.
> 
> So now I thought it through a bit more, and took a close look at what is in my collection, and what purpose/mood each watch fills. Originally it were 12 watches, but I think the following 6 should be able to fullfil all purposes and moods just as well:
> 
> ...


Is that a Union Glashuette on the far left? Looks nice. That and the Turtle, and possible the G-shock *or *that other Casio would make for a very nice, minimal collection. Of course, this is highly subjective, but perhaps something to think about (if cutting down is what you're going for)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Wimads, if it were my collection and I were trying to trim it down, I'd:
> 
> 
> Lose the Sea-Gull, with its stubby little hands
> ...


Just goes to show how subjective this "which watch to keep" business is. The Mondaine doesn't do much for me, while I find the UG (far left dress piece) very nice. The Orthos, honestly, looks like a prop from a B-movie about medieval sorcerers. I agree with losing the rest, though.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Wimads, if it were my collection and I were trying to trim it down, I'd:
> 
> 
> Lose the Sea-Gull, with its stubby little hands
> ...


Obviously our tastes differ 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Is that a Union Glashuette on the far left? Looks nice. That and the Turtle, and possible the G-shock *or *that other Casio would make for a very nice, minimal collection. Of course, this is highly subjective, but perhaps something to think about (if cutting down is what you're going for)


Going down to three might be an eventual goal, but for now 6 seems to cover it. I tried 4 watches earlier, and failed the second day. Six seems like a goal I could stick to right now.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Going down to three might be an eventual goal, but for now 6 seems to cover it. I tried 4 watches earlier, and failed the second day. Six seems like a goal I could stick to right now.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Either way, you should regale us with more pics of that Union


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I meant +31s/day.
> 
> I took it off, and it appears to have a pop-off back, too. I don't see any obvious tabs to pry under, either. Going to need to sharpen my caseback knife for this one...
> 
> View attachment 12821687


OK, 31s/d is different. Probably wouldn't bother me in the slightest as I hardly ever check the accuracy of my watches......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Obviously our tastes differ
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


For me it looks as if you have built your collection based on dial colour.
1 brown
1 grey
1 green
1 red
1 blue
And the g shock with yellow on it?
Quite a novel idea and if after a particular colour then it can lead to researching new brands looking for that perfect dial. I'm not going to pass judgement on any of them, but it might be worth noting down for a month how many days you wear each. If you do plan a cull then anything under 2 days a month should likely be for ze chop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> For me it looks as if you have built your collection based on dial colour.
> 1 brown
> 1 grey
> 1 green
> ...


You spotted that right  Also the reason I was a after the yellow seaforth. The yellow accents on the g-shock didn't quite scratch the itch. Though I really like that g-shock - I tried various casio digitals as true beaters for climbing/camping vacations. But they were so boring, I had the urge to bring two watches on those holidays, one fun and the casio for the real activities. This little G-shock is actually fun enough that it gets wrist time outside those vacations as well  (actually, haven't been out climbing since I bought it somehow, so it didn't see the ultimate test yet)

Edit: about noting down what I wear, way ahead of you. Have an elaborate google spreadsheet for that purpose already  the three I sold/are up for sale, were on the basis of that.

Another edit: not sure where you spotted brown?  if you mean the turtle, that's black with gold accents 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

dustpilot said:


> If you plan to use it for travel, and also for tracking a second time zone, then I'd suggest skipping the mechanical GMT options. Especially since you will be tracking a second time zone that is 30 minutes off of a whole hour (GMT+5:30).
> There are lots of G-Shock options, and many other quartz world-timers will suit you needs very well for this. Most have Mumbai or Delhi in their databases.
> 
> Resist the urge to buy a mechanical GMT watch. It will not check the box that you're trying to check.


You are right about that. G-shock is no option though, one of those is enough for me, and the one I own I'm quite satisfied with. I am looking into alternatives for my Lineage, though it will be difficult to find better. There's many out there that are nicer looking (I'm quite attracted to oceanus line, astron is also cool but large) but the functionality of the lineage is hard to beat, and it's also well executed. So for now the lineage will be that watch for me 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

hello girlies, hows it hangin? anybody caved in? 

I am sorry I am not often , overlooking over the lust for new shiny objects. 

I am in hell. January is busy when you run your own business, time for annual revenue of income and expenses, taxes readjustments. I have been on phone with my accountant more than with my mother and brother lately. 

On top of that we are building a web shop and participated in tender announced by goverment. I am waiting for confirmation, but it appears we have won and soon will open 2nd store. 

so..2 shops, twice the backoffice and will work in one of them full time until we hire somebody on full time (we have a part time student) , running a web shop...damn. 

And local regulations are truly a madhouse. For example , web shop is regarded as a physical shop, so you have to have storage and work time. If your web shop runs 0-24, you have to declare it as 2 shifts 0-24 hours shop. And send official document to local IRS that you have done so. Insanity. 

Ms.Sinner is nervous as hell and it does not help her health, her Hashimoto is kicking in. I try to calm her down, but I can hardly get a grip of myself lately, with 12 hour work days. I have almost gave up on everything and left to Ireland to work with my brother few times. 

on the other hand, I have to go for some in depth eyes checkup, it appears I have growing cataract on right eye and have to go for detailed checkup of the rest of the machinery. Something was wrong on last bloodwork test. I just hope it is not Non-Hodgin Lymphoma again. 

I will try to keep up with the WPAC as much as I could. Keep it up guys


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> hello girlies, hows it hangin? anybody caved in?
> 
> I am sorry I am not often , overlooking over the lust for new shiny objects.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've got a lot on fella, you have my sympathy. But I'm sure it'll be all worth it.

Sorry about your eyes and I hope it all turns out OK. My mum suffers from Macular degeneration and I always worry about this happening to me.......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I just hope it is not Non-Hodgin Lymphoma again.


Damn son, I hope so too.

All the best to you, and to ms. Sinner.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. It sounds like whining and it looks far worse than it is actually, but I had to share it. If we pull the whole situation right, it might put our whole business on different level. Or we will go bancrupt. So we are risking a lot.

Fingers crossed, I just hope everything will go well.

And I have found a second life for junk box parts.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Thanks guys. It sounds like whining and it looks far worse than it is actually, but I had to share it. If we pull the whole situation right, it might put our whole business on different level. Or we will go bancrupt. So we are risking a lot.
> 
> Fingers crossed, I just hope everything will go well.
> 
> And I have found a second life for junk box parts.


Sounds like the venture is worth putting all that effort in to then. Good luck with it and if you need to unload you know where I am fella.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Squale batman today......


Why oh why oh why oh why do the photos get rotated?


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

I would like to join WPAC. Sotc pic - the watches are in order that I bought them, except for the two Commander 300's that have never seen a wrist. Bought one each of those for my dad and I, he however didn't want one as he had a perfectly functional watch - a beat up Citizen - I lost interest in both watches after he dismissed them. This year I do plan to buy a dress watch, most likely an Aevig Thor or a Maison Imperial.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rwbug said:


> I would like to join WPAC. Sotc pic - the watches are in order that I bought them, except for the two Commander 300's that have never seen a wrist. Bought one each of those for my dad and I, he however didn't want one as he had a perfectly functional watch - a beat up Citizen - I lost interest in both watches after he dismissed them. This year I do plan to buy a dress watch, most likely an Aevig Thor or a Maison Imperial.
> 
> View attachment 12822481


Welcome to WPAC! Great collection btw, apart from the dress watch do you have plans to consolidate the collection or are you happy with it?

.....sounds like you should sell the two commanders then. Would generate funds for the 2018 exception. Don't forget the one in one out rule on the exception watch.


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC! Great collection btw, apart from the dress watch do you have plans to consolidate the collection or are you happy with it?
> 
> .....sounds like you should sell the two commanders then. Would generate funds for the 2018 exception. Don't forget the one in one out rule on the exception watch.


I probably should consolidate a bit, for example I have no idea the last time I wore the L&H Phantom, Iconic1, Aevig Corvid, Shanghai or black 1963 - probably over a year ago, there are other watches that I don't wear too often either. I will need to get my post count up to start selling, at the rate I post that may take some time.


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Squale batman today......


Nice watch (and photo)!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rwbug said:


> I probably should consolidate a bit, for example I have no idea the last time I wore the L&H Phantom, Iconic1, Aevig Corvid, Shanghai or black 1963 - probably over a year ago, there are other watches that I don't wear too often either. I will need to get my post count up to start selling, at the rate I post that may take some time.


Don't make rash decisions about consolidating, I'd suggest taking your time. We always recommend the "wear it for a week" treatment before selling to make sure. As well if you spend time considering how you'd consolidate it takes you away from looking at new watches......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

rwbug said:


> I probably should consolidate a bit, for example I have no idea the last time I wore the L&H Phantom, Iconic1, Aevig Corvid, Shanghai or black 1963 - probably over a year ago, there are other watches that I don't wear too often either. I will need to get my post count up to start selling, at the rate I post that may take some time.


Welcome. You dont wear Em sell Em. Simple as that.

As it comes to dress (this is against my role as Basher) Celadon is just great...

(Bash suite on... Probably would be similar to NoOneExpectedSpanishInquistion...something with red accents.)

Do you REALLY need "dress watch" (quote marks are intentional. Todays dress would be normal everyday watch not so long ago)

If you are in dress code job ok... But then again unless you work in London tailor suits shop you dont actually need it.

Since James Bond paired his Sub with tuxedo (if i remember by accident since he wore diving suite right before) it has become normal to wear steel sports watch as dress. Reconcider one of your keepers for that purpose


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Smaug said:


> I meant +31s/day.
> 
> I took it off, and it appears to have a pop-off back, too. I don't see any obvious tabs to pry under, either. Going to need to sharpen my caseback knife for this one...


Before you tear into it to regulate run it over a compass and make sure it isn't just magnetized. Also is part of that novodiac shock spring missing?


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi guys,

This was my watch box a month ago:
















Then I started to ask myself the question, and divide the box between actually worn watches and box-queens. The box-queens had to go. I sold the SKX011 and the Edox Delfin. The Oriënt Nami was a tad too big for my wrist so I also sold it. The 2nd full set (almost-NOS) SpationauteIII is going to be auctionned off. The Orient Star is due to be sold in a couple of days.
*My goal is to stick to a maximum of 10 watches in my box that get a lot of wrist-time.* The core of the collection are the Ball Marvelight, Oris Aquis, Seiko Tuna and the PADI turtle. The blue Seiko 7009 is a heirloom, and the '94 Ski-Thermo is what I consider a nice reminder of the fashion and time when I was 18 years old so even if I'm not wearing it that often it has to stay. The 6117-6400 World-time is a nice watch but misses a small piece of varnish on the dial and I'm a bit neurotic about it so we'll see if this one stays in the collection.

Current SOTC:









There is an EMG DL63 'HFLE 2017' chronograph incoming :-d (ordered a couple of months ago)















There are also 2 G-shocks coming my way, just to try them out, normally I'm not keeping them ;-)

















Best Regards,

John - Belgium (Trumpian .... hole number 1


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jim44 said:


> That really is a cool watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Peekaboo Saturday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

JohnGo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This was my watch box a month ago:
> View attachment 12823227
> ...


Welcome to WPAC :-!. Great collection there could see a lot of pleasure being had from those watches!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rwbug said:


> I would like to join WPAC. Sotc pic - the watches are in order that I bought them, except for the two Commander 300's that have never seen a wrist. Bought one each of those for my dad and I, he however didn't want one as he had a perfectly functional watch - a beat up Citizen - I lost interest in both watches after he dismissed them. This year I do plan to buy a dress watch, most likely an Aevig Thor or a Maison Imperial.
> 
> View attachment 12822481


Love the wee 38mm seagull 1963 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Thanks! Peekaboo Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peekaboo Saturday. I'm in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have lost the week challenge. Will join in as soon as I get my s..t together .


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> I have lost the week challenge. Will join in as soon as I get my s..t together .


i lost this week too...i have too many reasons to change watches...one is that
i teach yoga in a dim environment at night, and need good luminosity, so i'd have
to wear only my most luminous seikos and helsons and nothing else...but the 
main event here is not buying any new-to-us watches, that's the big one to
stick with.

i'd like to propose picking two watches to get through the week with...i did 
that with the seiko/sinn mod and switched to a doxa for lume, i need that
lume when i stay at my girlfriend's house, otherwise i wouldn't know when
it's time to get up, make coffee, bring it back to bed....timing is everything


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

So far I've abstained from posting in this thread, but in my defence I successfully abstained from watch purchasing in 2017. As you can see there is 1 empty slot in the box, this will be filled shortly, so using rule 3 and 8 I think I'm ok to post. One in, one out, I think it's going to be the Seiko 7002 diver. I bought it with the intention of modding it, but don't know should I have a go at modding it first or not. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

kit7 said:


> View attachment 12824225
> 
> 
> So far I've abstained from posting in this thread, but in my defence I successfully abstained from watch purchasing in 2017. As you can see there is 1 empty slot in the box, this will be filled shortly, so using rule 3 and 8 I think I'm ok to post. One in, one out, I think it's going to be the Seiko 7002 diver. I bought it with the intention of modding it, but don't know should I have a go at modding it first or not. Any suggestions?


Welcome to WPAC kit!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Smaug said:


> Not me! If it were -5, I could set it 15s fast and be within a minute over a week-long period. At +31, there's just no way to stay on time. And don't give me that "at least you'd be early" BS.


I would hack it 15 seconds slow in the morning so it would be right on late afternoon. Never have to move the hands, simply wait for it. Once a day ritual.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I would hack it 15 seconds slow in the morning so it would be right on late afternoon. Never have to move the hands, simply wait for it. Once a day ritual.


At 31 secs a day I think it needs serviced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Peekaboo Saturday. I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics, I'm gonna start a public forum thread with this idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> At 31 secs a day I think it needs serviced
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a go at regulating it myself last night. Only succeeded in scratching the case back. If it's a screw-down, it needs a very special tool, so I presumed it was a snap-on. But could not get it to budge with my caseback knife (too dull and soft a cheap Chinese one) or my Swiss army knife. (sharper, harder, but still no-go)

I think this may be a couple year old model, so it may have been sitting for awhile. Maybe if I wear it more, it'll slow down? ...but I doubt it. I wore it 5 days straight, and it's still running like a rabbit.

I think I may take it to the local watchsmith and see how much he would charge to regulate it.

***

I too fell off the "wear-it-for-a-week" wagon. Was all set to wear the Tissot for Day 6, but my daughter was wearing her blue Mickey Mouse diver and wanted me to wear my blue diver as well. I was powerless to resist her charms:


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Just an update...

I have not participated much in the thread because I have been trying to abstain from the forum, and any potential temptation, as much as possible since the beginning of 2018. Here is what I have been wearing since January 1st:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I had a go at regulating it myself last night. Only succeeded in scratching the case back. If it's a screw-down, it needs a very special tool, so I presumed it was a snap-on. But could not get it to budge with my caseback knife (too dull and soft a cheap Chinese one) or my Swiss army knife. (sharper, harder, but still no-go)
> 
> I think this may be a couple year old model, so it may have been sitting for awhile. Maybe if I wear it more, it'll slow down? ...but I doubt it. I wore it 5 days straight, and it's still running like a rabbit.
> 
> ...


Try and get a feel on how the hands are turning when setting time. If they feel sluggish then the oils may have clogged up and it needs servicing.

On quartzes that haven't worked for awhile I'll just place them on the radiator or something for a few minutes to heat up. Then they just start up.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> ***
> 
> I too fell off the "wear-it-for-a-week" wagon. Was all set to wear the Tissot for Day 6, but my daughter was wearing her blue Mickey Mouse diver and wanted me to wear my blue diver as well. I was powerless to resist her charms:


Love this :-!. Been itching to get my daughter into watches and have a Mickey mouse watch that came all the way from Florida for her, but I said she can only have it when she can tell the time on my watch without help.......!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Nice pics, I'm gonna start a public forum thread with this idea
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Share link when you do - 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Just an update...
> 
> I have not participated much in the thread because I have been trying to abstain from the forum, and any potential temptation, as much as possible since the beginning of 2018. Here is what I have been wearing since January 1st:
> 
> ...


Liking the Ginault then?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Just an update...
> 
> I have not participated much in the thread because I have been trying to abstain from the forum, and any potential temptation, as much as possible since the beginning of 2018. Here is what I have been wearing since January 1st:
> 
> ...


Is that the blue bezel one - can't tell in the light? Lovely watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Share link when you do -
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Share your "peekaboo" pics
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4619589&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ugh why in the public forum? There's bad people there. 

I just can't get this watch bloody 100% fixed. Seiko Greece messed it up badly when only needed to replace an effin capacitor. Gutted an old Landmaster for parts but I still need a new bezel. And I even have potential buyers lined up. Its stuff like that that got me doing DIY but also turn me away from watches (and yes I'm growing cold lately). Oh well guess I'll keep it for awhile.

What are your scary tales with watch failures and repairs? Feel free to scare us all away. ☺


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Is that the blue bezel one - can't tell in the light? Lovely watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sir, this is, as of right now, a scratch free black bezel and...thank you. This was, and is, my first and only 40MM watch. I did not know if I was going to like it because I had never worn anything smaller than 43MM. Surprisingly, I love everything about it. It appears 40MM is the new norm for me.

Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Just an update...
> 
> I have not participated much in the thread because I have been trying to abstain from the forum, and any potential temptation, as much as possible since the beginning of 2018. Here is what I have been wearing since January 1st:
> 
> ...


 Cool watch Rob. I think that one might be all one would need, a fairly dressy diver. Looks like a nicely finished watch but I'm not really familiar with that maker. On another related note, I remember taking about a 6 month plus hiatus from WUS about a year ago and it was healing.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Liking the Ginault then?


Yes sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Ugh why in the public forum? There's bad people there.
> 
> I just can't get this watch bloody 100% fixed. Seiko Greece messed it up badly when only needed to replace an effin capacitor. Gutted an old Landmaster for parts but I still need a new bezel. And I even have potential buyers lined up. Its stuff like that that got me doing DIY but also turn me away from watches (and yes I'm growing cold lately). Oh well guess I'll keep it for awhile.
> 
> What are your scary tales with watch failures and repairs? Feel free to scare us all away. ☺


If it's in the public forum we can post lots of sub homage pics and wind up the Rolex snobs ;-). Although it usually ends up with the thread getting closed...... :-d


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

New 39.5mm Oris Aquis may prove problematic for me. The same weird lugs as the standard Aquis might help though.

https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7732-4124-07-4-21-64fc


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> New 39.5mm Oris Aquis may prove problematic for me. The same weird lugs as the standard Aquis might help though.
> 
> https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7732-4124-07-4-21-64fc
> 
> ...


 A Oris Maldives was going to be my "exit watch" a couple of years ago but the strap issue squashed that plan so I can relate.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> A Oris Maldives was going to be my "exit watch" a couple of years ago but the strap issue squashed that plan so I can relate.


I saw your Damasko for sale, what's next?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> New 39.5mm Oris Aquis may prove problematic for me. The same weird lugs as the standard Aquis might help though.
> 
> https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7732-4124-07-4-21-64fc
> 
> View attachment 12825583





Heljestrand said:


> A Oris Maldives was going to be my "exit watch" a couple of years ago but the strap issue squashed that plan so I can relate.


Incongruous polished bracelet (and lugs.....) kill it for me. Smaller size is welcome.......


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > A Oris Maldives was going to be my "exit watch" a couple of years ago but the strap issue squashed that plan so I can relate.
> ...


 Yes, it sold rather quickly and I am replacing it with another similar Damasko piece.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro










they are very nicely put together . I love mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Yes, it sold rather quickly and I am replacing it with another similar Damasko piece.


Wait what a purchase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it sold rather quickly and I am replacing it with another similar Damasko piece.
> ...


 I'm not in WPAC but best not tempt the fellas I agree.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Yes, it sold rather quickly and I am replacing it with another similar Damasko piece.


Damasko for a Damasko?! Exercise in pointlessness?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it sold rather quickly and I am replacing it with another similar Damasko piece.
> ...


 Perhaps. I considered a Grand Seiko 9F Quartz and a Breitling Aerospace but the Damasko won out.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sunday. What to wear next week? Tempted to go back to the Seiko from week 1; I'm expecting a new bracelet Monday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Incongruous polished bracelet (and lugs.....) kill it for me. Smaller size is welcome.......


Ermmm. 43 mm diver I owned years ago wore like 40 mm watch. This one will be probably 36 mm tiny bugger feel.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Ermmm. 43 mm diver I owned years ago wore like 40 mm watch. This one will be probably 36 mm tiny bugger feel.


Tried one on at Christmas and it felt big on my wrist........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Tried one on at Christmas and it felt big on my wrist........


Case is bigger that bezel and lugs are very short.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Case is bigger that bezel and lugs are very short.


Yes, yes, yes.......

......still felt big on my wrist. Not a delicate watch in terms of physicality.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

So, looks like I'm in limbo as to whether or not I broke abstinence (or used my exception I guess). I'm one of the folks who got an order in during the whole Halios Seaforth debacle this week, and it's not clear yet whether or not those orders will be honoured as the store was supposed to be offline when they went through. 

At any rate, I'm abiding by one in, one out rules and put my Bulova Moonwatch (a piece I liked quite a bit but have less occasion to wear due to it's size) on the 'Bay, where it sold quickly. Those proceeds will either defray the cost of the new watch or go in my 40th birthday watch fund. 

So, I'm here to take my lumps. Have at it friends.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes, yes, yes.......
> 
> ......still felt big on my wrist. Not a delicate watch in terms of physicality.


That is correct. Chunky steel donut.

Olde series actually looked like donut with ..... on side.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> Perhaps. I considered a Grand Seiko 9F Quartz and a Breitling Aerospace but the Damasko won out.


One in one out right? I don't make the rules (not sure I completely understand them, with all of the exceptions, etc.) but I'm not gonna bash this one as it seems fairly responsible. I'm looking for a Damasko myself...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> That is correct. Chunky steel donut.
> 
> Olde series actually looked like donut with ..... on side.


Wanted to like it but couldn't. Which surprised me considering the love it gets......


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

kit7 said:


> View attachment 12824225
> 
> 
> So far I've abstained from posting in this thread, but in my defence I successfully abstained from watch purchasing in 2017. As you can see there is 1 empty slot in the box, this will be filled shortly, so using rule 3 and 8 I think I'm ok to post. One in, one out, I think it's going to be the Seiko 7002 diver. I bought it with the intention of modding it, but don't know should I have a go at modding it first or not. Any suggestions?


seems like we often mod watches for other people at our own expense, as long as you're
prepared to eat whatever you invest into the watch. it seems to never translate into the
sale price. i've gotten to the point where i think long and hard about modding a watch,
making sure it's a keeper...i have also bought watches where i know the seller is losing
money on the mods, so maybe it's evened out, probably not, though


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> So, looks like I'm in limbo as to whether or not I broke abstinence (or used my exception I guess). I'm one of the folks who got an order in during the whole Halios Seaforth debacle this week, and it's not clear yet whether or not those orders will be honoured as the store was supposed to be offline when they went through.
> 
> At any rate, I'm abiding by one in, one out rules and put my Bulova Moonwatch (a piece I liked quite a bit but have less occasion to wear due to it's size) on the 'Bay, where it sold quickly. Those proceeds will either defray the cost of the new watch or go in my 40th birthday watch fund.
> 
> So, I'm here to take my lumps. Have at it friends.


What are you treating this as then RLextherobot? Your exception for 2018 or you've been a very naughty boy and need a sound whipping (keel hauling is available as an alternative...... b-))?

Either way, you've potential bought the dullest watch I've ever seen get soooooooooooo much attention on WUS and sold a beautiful Bulova; a watch that despite its size has a beautiful simplicity to it o|.

Happier now......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> One in one out right? I don't make the rules (not sure I completely understand them, with all of the exceptions, etc.) but I'm not gonna bash this one as it seems fairly responsible. I'm looking for a Damasko myself...


He's not taking part in WPAC, he's here for the scintillating conversations.........

What don't you understand about the rules? One exception for the year and that's for purchasing something special, but something needs to go for this. Same one in one out rule applies for any naughty purchases. Bit of pain to be had for straying from the true path of righteousness......


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> jcombs1 said:
> 
> 
> > One in one out right? I don't make the rules (not sure I completely understand them, with all of the exceptions, etc.) but I'm not gonna bash this one as it seems fairly responsible. I'm looking for a Damasko myself...
> ...


Yes, I'm simply a voyeur.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> What are you treating this as then RLextherobot? Your exception for 2018 or you've been a very naughty boy and need a sound whipping (keel hauling is available as an alternative...... b-))?
> 
> Either way, you've potential bought the dullest watch I've ever seen get soooooooooooo much attention on WUS and sold a beautiful Bulova; a watch that despite its size has a beautiful simplicity to it o|.
> 
> Happier now......


Turns out the orders are being fulfilled so this is my exception. Tee off y'all!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> seems like we often mod watches for other people at our own expense, as long as you're
> prepared to eat whatever you invest into the watch. it seems to never translate into the
> sale price. i've gotten to the point where i think long and hard about modding a watch,
> making sure it's a keeper...i have also bought watches where i know the seller is losing
> money on the mods, so maybe it's evened out, probably not, though


I've got a mod lined up, almost. Found me the OEM dial and chapter ring from the orange Shogun, ordered a double dome crystal with custom flame (reddish/orange) AR, have a 22mm reddish MM-styled rubber. Hoping a ceramic bezel insert is finally made for the Shogun. Only thing missing is the Shogun to mod but I can pick one up used, easy. Thinking of making this one my exception for the year. But I'm in no hurry. Maybe late spring, to have it on time for the summer season. Maybe later. Or not at all.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Sunday:
Half day Casio then USPS delivers the Great White Phoibos PY007C 300M Automatic Diver. Phoibos uses Amazon to fulfill US orders and they deliver on Sunday. A nice surprise. I wonder if the top of the line auto diver from a new microbrand may end up collectable in a few years if they become popular and especially if they change the dial. Anyway with two links out it's at 172 grams and feels good. Time will tell.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Sunday:
> Half day Casio then USPS delivers the Great White Phoibos PY007C 300M Automatic Diver. Phoibos uses Amazon to fulfill US orders and they deliver on Sunday. A nice surprise. I wonder if the top of the line auto diver from a new microbrand may end up collectable in a few years if they become popular and especially if they change the dial. Anyway with two links out it's at 172 grams and feels good. Time will tell.
> 
> View attachment 12826689


Can we take bets on how long it'll last USC?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Can we take bets on how long it'll last USC?


Odds are it will last all year. But give me at least a week to know for sure, or when you see the Casio FS. (Hint, highly likely)


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, welcome to WPAC Kells!
> 
> .....don't forget to post a picture of your SOTC and let us know what you want to get out of WPAC.


I feel like I've been having one night stands with most of my watches. I need more long term relationships and maybe a marriage. Hoping WPAC will allow me to spend time evaluating my current relationships and set future long term goals. 
SOTC:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kells said:


> I feel like I've been having one night stands with most of my watches. I need more long term relationships and maybe a marriage. Hoping WPAC will allow me to spend time evaluating my current relationships and set future long term goals.
> SOTC:
> View attachment 12826851


Great collection. What is the one on the right

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Peek a boo - I am happy as a clam


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Great collection. What is the one on the right
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Huawei watch sport 2. My foray into the smart watch world. Super light and functional AF. I thinkI'm falling in love.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Guys I think I need to get my head examined. I’m getting drawn into an argument with some Rolex fan boys in another thread. Some of these guys are a bit... zealous. They can’t just enjoy the fact that they have a nice watch, they have to try to convince themselves (and everyone else) that Rolex is not only a great watch but is in fact the greatest watch, nay, the single greatest achievement, ever produced by mankind.

Wow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jim44 said:


> Guys I think I need to get my head examined. I'm getting drawn into an argument with some Rolex fan boys in another thread. Some of these guys are a bit... zealous. They can't just enjoy the fact that they have a nice watch, they have to try to convince themselves (and everyone else) that Rolex is not only a great watch but is in fact the greatest watch, nay, the single greatest achievement, ever produced by mankind.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just agree with them. Or choose a toungue in cheek approach that a friend of mine has done for the rabid masses chasing the Seaforth.

Sarcasm is a wonderful way to rebut foolish arguments

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Jim44 said:


> Guys I think I need to get my head examined. I'm getting drawn into an argument with some Rolex fan boys in another thread. Some of these guys are a bit... zealous. They can't just enjoy the fact that they have a nice watch, they have to try to convince themselves (and everyone else) that Rolex is not only a great watch but is in fact the greatest watch, nay, the single greatest achievement, ever produced by mankind.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rolex DID have a lot of huge firsts:


Waterproof Oyster case and crown design,
Oyster bracelet,
Date magnifier,
Automatically changing date
Waterproof case to 100m
Automatically changing day and date
First wristwatch chronometer

For those, at least, you have to give them respect. Almost every mechanical watch these days has copied some technology that Rolex first brought into mass production. They are continually refining little things that they don't always talk about. The steel they use for cases and bracelets, the spring steel for the balance spring, ceramic for the bezel insert, clasp design...

Whether those things justify the astronomical cost will always be a subject of debate.

I have a Datejust, and every time I put it on, I'm always a bit more proud than I should be. It just has perfect execution.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

OK, today is the last day with the Tissot PRS516 on the wrist. (except for yesterday, 5 year-old conned me into wearing the Squale...)

Here are my thoughts on it:

- It's big, (42mm) not too thin, and has a squarish cross section. Not good for for winter wear
- Terrible regulating job from Tissot factory, @ +31s/day (annoying, but fixable)
- Hard-to-open caseback; can't regulate it myself (annoying, but fixable)
- Butterfly clasp on bracelet = no micro-adjust. This eliminates the bracelet as a viable winter option. My wrist will probably be big enough (while outdoors, at least) to wear the bracelet in the summertime.

+ I still love the dial design: the "pixelated" hands, great contrast, red seconds hand doesn't distract. It's bold and sporty without being obnoxious.
+ Sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel will stand the test of time

Verdict: ...is still out. I will have to have it pro-regulated and give it another week in warmer weather. I think I will feel better about it when it is properly accurate and not fighting my sleeves.

Starting tomorrow, I'm going to give an old Bucherer dress watch and my Navy Pioneer a few days each. If they don't cut muster, I'll probably sell them both and get an Intra Matic.

*Outgoing:*


*On Deck:*




So yeah, I realize I'm in this more to reduce my collection quantity than for pure abstainance.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Peek a boo - I am happy as a clam
> 
> View attachment 12826985





usclassic said:


> Odds are it will last all year. But give me at least a week to know for sure, or when you see the Casio FS. (Hint, highly likely)


I give it a month.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Kells said:


> I feel like I've been having one night stands with most of my watches. I need more long term relationships and maybe a marriage. Hoping WPAC will allow me to spend time evaluating my current relationships and set future long term goals.
> SOTC:
> View attachment 12826851


How long have you had each of these? And when was the last time you purchased a watch?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Guys I think I need to get my head examined. I'm getting drawn into an argument with some Rolex fan boys in another thread. Some of these guys are a bit... zealous. They can't just enjoy the fact that they have a nice watch, they have to try to convince themselves (and everyone else) that Rolex is not only a great watch but is in fact the greatest watch, nay, the single greatest achievement, ever produced by mankind.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you see the f2 thread that I got involved in? Similar sort of thing......

.....just enjoy winding them up Jim, it's very easy. b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Kells said:


> Huawei watch sport 2. My foray into the smart watch world. Super light and functional AF. I thinkI'm falling in love.


Love the broad arrow and BBSG. Got a pic in daylight? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Guys I think I need to get my head examined. I'm getting drawn into an argument with some Rolex fan boys in another thread. Some of these guys are a bit... zealous. They can't just enjoy the fact that they have a nice watch, they have to try to convince themselves (and everyone else) that Rolex is not only a great watch but is in fact the greatest watch, nay, the single greatest achievement, ever produced by mankind.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It happens. You can walk away (where's the fun in that), wade in with all guns blazing (amusement factor high), or you can send the boys in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Rolex DID have a lot of huge firsts:
> 
> 
> Waterproof Oyster case and crown design,
> ...


I used to be a member on a Vauxhall car forum. Strangely there were no threads paying homage to the Model T Ford. At the end of the day it's a watch. Nothing more nothing less. I certainly dont get gushy and sentimental thinking about the creative minds at Hoover every time I push a Dyson round the house....

I had a datejust. Watch was ok. Bracelet was frankly awful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It happens. You can walk away (where's the fun in that), wade in with all guns blazing (amusement factor high), or you can send the boys in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


via Imgflip Meme Generator

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I used to be a member on a Vauxhall car forum. Strangely there were no threads paying homage to the Model T Ford. At the end of the day it's a watch. Nothing more nothing less. I certainly dont get gushy and sentimental thinking about the creative minds at Hoover every time I push a Dyson round the house....
> 
> I had a datejust. Watch was ok. Bracelet was frankly awful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've got a homage vacuum cleaner Rusty?! Can't believe you'd buy one of those knockoffs......

.......I've got a Hoover and it was worth every penny.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Kells said:


> I feel like I've been having one night stands with most of my watches. I need more long term relationships and maybe a marriage. Hoping WPAC will allow me to spend time evaluating my current relationships and set future long term goals.
> SOTC:
> View attachment 12826851


TBH. you dont need anything. I would be perfectly fine with those.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jim44 said:


> Guys I think I need to get my head examined. I'm getting drawn into an argument with some Rolex fan boys in another thread. Some of these guys are a bit... zealous. They can't just enjoy the fact that they have a nice watch, they have to try to convince themselves (and everyone else) that Rolex is not only a great watch but is in fact the greatest watch, nay, the single greatest achievement, ever produced by mankind.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will not even get involved in that thread. one of the "RLX vs.all" that exist in every frikkin forum out there.

Once you grow interest in watches , you get bombed with "untill you try Rolex, you have not tried anything" and "I have upscaled my collection, my goal is to buy a Rolex" and "Rolex is our god, we shall have no gods beside Rolex, in the name of Sub, Daytona and Datejust, amen, all rest of you are ignorant peasants and you should be burned "

ok, I understand all, Rolex is a good watch, but I think there are 3 main issues:

- you are into watches. You had your fair share of Nixon and Diesel and Festina, and decided to buy a watch. So you enter watch forum and buy Seiko, Citizen, Orient, then you sell it and buy Oris, Hamilton, Longines, then your appetites grow bigger, you look after Omega or Tudor and in the end you get Rolex. You still cant justify that you spent 5k on your frikkin watch and you have a fake smile on your face when you put it on wrist and in the back of your mind you think of all the fine things you could have got for that money but you wear it, post it and get nervous when someone bashes it, because you have a feeling YOU and not A THING ON YOUR WRIST is being under observation. thats just extreme case of wrong perception. and you attack anybody who tells you "okay its Rolex but you could have gotten a better watch for that money IMHO"

- you are not a WIS, someone told you Rolex is a great watch, you bought it. but you occasionally post WRUW . you dont care about anyones opinion, hey its Rolex, I got it, I wear it, why so much trouble. these guys are ok, they dont take Rolex too seriously. He could have upscaled his car with better rims and leather seats for the same amount of money or he could have bought AMG merc instead of normal one.

- you are a Rolex fanboy. Actually you just repeat what you read online, you think 904L cures headaches, cyclops is trademark and you frown when you read that Homer 3000 years ago mentioned cyclops in his fables, you lust over destroyed and unpolished crappy vintage tropic brown s....y lume stretched bracelet Sub because it is "classic" and it has "character", you are subscribed to all the watch blogs and you follow #rolex posts on instagram and answer "great one, would like that one" and "here is mine" on watch forums.

When you see merc hands, bezel or anything that resembles Sub or DJ in any form you call it "fake" and raise gallows "for those shameless rip off companies" and "those who buy those should be banned"

you camp in front of Rolex AD, and you think it is normal that you have to buy another watch with lets say ceramic Daytona, because it is normal.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

There are various levels of watch snobbery and even being a Rolex fanboy isn't top. My very first local GTG people blasted Seiko and Citizen as crap, said that Rolex, Omega, Panerai are barely 'passable' and the only real watches are AP, JLC, Vacheron etc. They totally convinced me to buy my first Seiko, a Blumo. It all went downhill from there.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

The 43mm on my moderate wrist.







I never had the feeling it's wearing big with those short lugs.
Oh well, Everyone's taste is different...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> There are various levels of watch snobbery and even being a Rolex fanboy isn't top. My very first local GTG people blasted Seiko and Citizen as crap, said that Rolex, Omega, Panerai are barely 'passable' and the only real watches are AP, JLC, Vacheron etc. They totally convinced me to buy my first Seiko, a Blumo. It all went downhill from there.


oh..I had my fair share of those. Swiss manufacture fanboys. the best cure : bring Grand Seiko and loupe.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I will not even get involved in that thread. one of the "RLX vs.all" that exist in every frikkin forum out there.
> 
> Once you grow interest in watches , you get bombed with "untill you try Rolex, you have not tried anything" and "I have upscaled my collection, my goal is to buy a Rolex" and "Rolex is our god, we shall have no gods beside Rolex, in the name of Sub, Daytona and Datejust, amen, all rest of you are ignorant peasants and you should be burned "
> 
> ...


you're gonna buy a Rolex aren't you..... b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

JohnGo said:


> The 43mm on my moderate wrist.
> View attachment 12827741
> 
> I never had the feeling it's wearing big with those short lugs.
> Oh well, Everyone's taste is different...


Maybe it wasn't big, but was just uncomfortable for my wrist and I judged it wrongly.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> you're gonna buy a Rolex aren't you..... b-)


unless I can make some profit on it - no.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

RustyBin5;45083557[B said:


> ]I used to be a member on a Vauxhall car forum. Strangely there were no threads paying homage to the Model T Ford[/B]. At the end of the day it's a watch. Nothing more nothing less. I certainly dont get gushy and sentimental thinking about the creative minds at Hoover every time I push a Dyson round the house....
> 
> I had a datejust. Watch was ok. Bracelet was frankly awful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps all those who appreciate(d) a Model T are either dead or too old to be computer literate.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> - you are into watches. You had your fair share of Nixon and Diesel and Festina, and decided to buy a watch. So you enter watch forum and buy Seiko, Citizen, Orient, then you sell it and buy Oris, Hamilton, Longines, then your appetites grow bigger, you look after Omega or Tudor and in the end you get Rolex. *You still cant justify that you spent 5k on your frikkin watch and you have a fake smile on your face when you put it on wrist and in the back of your mind you think of all the fine things you could have got for that money but you wear it, post it and get nervous when someone bashes it, because you have a feeling YOU and not A THING ON YOUR WRIST is being under observation.* thats just extreme case of wrong perception. and you attack anybody who tells you "okay its Rolex but you could have gotten a better watch for that money IMHO"


I think about this all the time. Barring the wealthy for whom the purchase of a $7-50k watch is a pittance, it's hard to imagine that the cost of a Rolex wouldn't shape how you HAD to talk about it to justify it to yourself and everyone else. Of course this watch was worth another year on my mortgage! Can't you see how great it is???

Not gonna lie though, if some disillusioned soul came knocking on my door looking to trade their Milgauss for my humble handful of affordables, I'd do them a solid.


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> How long have you had each of these? And when was the last time you purchased a watch?


No long. The BB about 3 months(sold a PO 8500 and Stowa 1938 Bronze HW) and bought the BBSG. I wanted a BB, but wanted one that was not that common and the price tag was really good, like OMG I can't believe my luck. The speedy about 6 months. I could not say no to a <$2000 sales tag (one of the registers was broken but kept really good time). I used some of the funds from the PO/Stowa sale to send it to Nesbitt's for a complete overhaul. It's the second time we've hooked up(bought a similar one 2 years ago and sold it because I thought I was attracted to the 3570.50), so I guess we are in a long term relationship.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Kells said:


> No long. The BB about 3 months(sold a PO 8500 and Stowa 1938 Bronze HW) and bought the BBSG. I wanted a BB, but wanted one that was not that common and the price tag was really good, like OMG I can't believe my luck. The speedy about 6 months. I could not say no to a <$2000 sales tag (one of the registers was broken but kept really good time). I used some of the funds from the PO/Stowa sale to send it to Nesbitt's for a complete overhaul. It's the second time we've hooked up(bought a similar one 2 years ago and sold it because I thought I was attracted to the 3570.50), so I guess we are in a long term relationship.


So, are you happy with what you have now? Or is there still an itch?


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> I had a datejust. Watch was ok. Bracelet was frankly awful.


They've improved a lot in recent years. Internal micro-adjust, an elegant security latch, an extension for when your wrist swells...


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> I will not even get involved in that thread. one of the "RLX vs.all" that exist in every frikkin forum out there.


15 minutes later you were relating Rolex cyclops to Homer's. 

It's like looking at an eclipse or naked fat lady: we can't resist.

Hornet tried too, and wound up making memes to illustrate his point.


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> So, are you happy with what you have now? Or is there still an itch?


I'm happy with what I have. I still dream of selling everything off and buying one watch, but then I wake up and can't figure out which watch would be the one. So I resolve myself in staying in my lane until I know exactly what I want. I would still like to purchase one additional watch, the exit watch per say. I am formulating a radical way of saving for the watch.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> 15 minutes later you were relating Rolex cyclops to Homer's.
> 
> It's like looking at an eclipse or naked fat lady: we can't resist.
> 
> Hornet tried too, and wound up making memes to illustrate his point.


LOL


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Kells said:


> I'm happy with what I have. I still dream of selling everything off and buying one watch, but then I wake up and can't figure out which watch would be the one. So I resolve myself in staying in my lane until I know exactly what I want. I would still like to purchase one additional watch, the exit watch per say. I am formulating a radical way of saving for the watch.


Exit watch?! Heard that a few times before, not sure how realistic that is as an aim.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I woke up this morning after a very comfortable plus satisfactory lume testing night wearing the brand new watch and compared the time of the Great White with the F108 now sitting on my desk. I had synced them about 9pm now at 11am the seconds are still matching up. (Minutes are too). I will be starting my review thread today. This baby will be staying on my wrist. It is everything the sumo was for me and more. So even though it is still very early in ownership don't bet against this staying on my wrist until it, or I die. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I woke up this morning after a very comfortable plus satisfactory lume testing night wearing the brand new watch and compared the time of the Great White with the F108 now sitting on my desk. I had synced them about 9pm now at 11am the seconds are still matching up. (Minutes are too). I will be starting my review thread today. This baby will be staying on my wrist. It is everything the sumo was for me and more. So even though it is still very early in ownership don't bet against this staying on my wrist until it, or I die. Whichever comes first.
> 
> View attachment 12828383


What is the quality like in comparison to the Sumo.......?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> What is the quality like in comparison to the Sumo.......?


I will cover that in the review shortly.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I woke up this morning after a very comfortable plus satisfactory lume testing night wearing the brand new watch and compared the time of the Great White with the F108 now sitting on my desk. I had synced them about 9pm now at 11am the seconds are still matching up. (Minutes are too). I will be starting my review thread today. This baby will be staying on my wrist. It is everything the sumo was for me and more. So even though it is still very early in ownership don't bet against this staying on my wrist until it, or I die. Whichever comes first.
> 
> View attachment 12828383


It's a nice looking watch USC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I will cover that in the review shortly.


Post a link when it's done then please.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I woke up this morning after a very comfortable plus satisfactory lume testing night wearing the brand new watch and compared the time of the Great White with the F108 now sitting on my desk. I had synced them about 9pm now at 11am the seconds are still matching up. (Minutes are too). I will be starting my review thread today. This baby will be staying on my wrist. It is everything the sumo was for me and more. So even though it is still very early in ownership don't bet against this staying on my wrist until it, or I die. Whichever comes first.
> 
> View attachment 12828383


*WOW this is just like a Rolex but so much cheaper!!!!!1* ;-)

I have a watch just like that, an Inv... :rodekaart


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You've got a homage vacuum cleaner Rusty?! Can't believe you'd buy one of those knockoffs......
> 
> .......I've got a Hoover and it was worth every penny.


I can't afford a Hoover....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I will not even get involved in that thread. one of the "RLX vs.all" that exist in every frikkin forum out there.
> 
> Once you grow interest in watches , you get bombed with "untill you try Rolex, you have not tried anything" and "I have upscaled my collection, my goal is to buy a Rolex" and "Rolex is our god, we shall have no gods beside Rolex, in the name of Sub, Daytona and Datejust, amen, all rest of you are ignorant peasants and you should be burned "
> 
> ...


Permission to cut and paste this in said forum thread. I already have the popcorn....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I can't afford a Hoover....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoovers are perfectly affordable Rusty you just need to save up. Stop buying knockoffs and get the real thing. Then you can feel superior for no apparent reason like me.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> They've improved a lot in recent years. Internal micro-adjust, an elegant security latch, an extension for when your wrist swells...


Of course they have. Mine was a vintage datejust. Think seiko skx007 bracelet and you're not far off. Wasn't really hard to improve on tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Permission to cut and paste this in said forum thread. I already have the popcorn....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do that.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> I can't afford a Hoover....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never owned a Hoover so I'm not allowed to offer an opinion on the matter...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Permission to cut and paste this in said forum thread. I already have the popcorn....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh please send me the link to the thread.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

My initial Great White review is here.

They sure did copy the Rolex details well.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hoovers are perfectly affordable Rusty you just need to save up. Stop buying knockoffs and get the real thing. Then you can feel superior for no apparent reason like me.......


This







is what happens when you get a Hoover and the superiority complex spirals out of control 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Do that.


Dare not. I already got an infraction for going against the hallowed fanboy brigade 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> My initial Great White review is here.
> 
> They sure did copy the Rolex details well.
> 
> View attachment 12828575


Phoibos?

yeah it is nice watch . I have read about it...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Monday. Not funday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jetcash said:


> Monday. Not funday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not seen one of these in ages. the answer to the question "do I need another watch" and answer is "no, you already have all that you will need" and on top of that you dont need a bedside lamp.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Dare not. I already got an infraction for going against the hallowed fanboy brigade
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh. Ok then. So that was because of it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Oh. Ok then. So that was because of it.


Well it was actually the "has anyone mistaken your Steinhart for a Rolex" thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well it was actually the "has anyone mistaken your Steinhart for a Rolex" thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh god...

Well. Concidering latest super clone Subs (frightening stuff) it will be safer to buy homage....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> I've never owned a Hoover so I'm not allowed to offer an opinion on the matter...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on whether you own any hoover knockoffs like Dyson. If you do then you can feel superior for having saved all that money, but still carry the guilt of infringing on some very subjective moral areas about IP.


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Exit watch?! Heard that a few times before, not sure how realistic that is as an aim.......


I know, but at a certain point you have to reign in your desires and learn to enjoy what you have. Realistically speaking, once you've tried most watches, they all tend to be a variation of the first one. So I think by selecting a few good watches, you can exit gracefully...


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Exit watch?! Heard that a few times before, not sure how realistic that is as an aim.......


+1

OWN (One Watch Nirvana) is a myth, among anyone who has spent any time on a watch collecting forum.

Two? It's a stretch, but it's possible.

Three? Now, we're getting into the "reasonable" zone.

For a perfect example, refer to the user in this thread whose name starts with 'US' He had a watch he was perfectly happy with. Thought it was OWN. Sold it for some damn reason that doesn't make sense to him today. Bought a $15 Casio digital and told himself that was "just fine." Now, he's bought another watch, similar to his old one and is thinking about selling the $15 Casio. (which would be a perfect beater...)

Why? Out of guilt? (he DOES seem pretty religious, so that's possible) Trying to stick to his guns and be an example that one watch is enough? I don't know. But I do know that OWN is not a realistic goal.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

usclassic said:


> I will cover that in the review shortly.


It's too soon to start a review, unless it is just "First Impressions". You're still in The Honeymoon Period, so you would lack credibility if you do more than that.

Wait until you've had it on your wrist a couple weeks.

...and DO save the Casio. it will make an excellent Work Watch and Tool Watch. Timing your pizzas, alarms for medication, whatever. ...and it's too cheap to be worth the trouble and expense of selling.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Google just sent me $100 for ad revenue on my channel. Nice. Makes me want to do a couple more watch reviews; I haven't done any in awhile. Makes up for some of my recent weaknesses. 

The Hamilton Navy Pioneer is much better under a cuff than the Tissot PRS516 was. I still love the dial and movement. I won't need a whole week to remember that this one's a keeper.

My Casio Databank Calculator has a bid on ebay, so it'll sell tonight. No bids on the very reasonable Casio CHR-200 heart rate monitor watch. It's minty and I'm only asking less than 1/3 the new price. It's discontinued too, but that angle doesn't seem to be working either. If it doesn't sell, I'll keep it and use it more. I think the reason it's not selling is largely down to modern smart watches and workout/activity monitor watches being able to monitor heart rate without a chest strap. (though they do need to be tight...) Old technology and such. It does go through CR2032 lithium batteries at an alarming rate, due to the chest strap transmitter being a bit of a hog.

I got the check for the Vostok Amphibia and some watchmaking tools I'm not using, so those'll be out too.

I've got two watches in the mail, but flipped so many I've lost track in the past few weeks. I'll have to do a recount and updated SoTC for you all pretty soon.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> It's too soon to start a review, unless it is just "First Impressions". You're still in The Honeymoon Period, so you would lack credibility if you do more than that.
> 
> Wait until you've had it on your wrist a couple weeks.


Too soon? I can review a Rolex homage w/o even owning it.

Seriously. You want a Rolex. You don't want to spurge the cash for it. You buy a not-a-Rolex. It will just constantly remind you that you don't own the Rolex. Probably even feel somehow poor while you're better off than 95% of the inhabitants of the planet. Just don't.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you hacking my webcam again Rusty?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Kells said:


> I know, but at a certain point you have to reign in your desires and learn to enjoy what you have. Realistically speaking, once you've tried most watches, they all tend to be a variation of the first one. So I think by selecting a few good watches, you can exit gracefully...


Hmmmm :think:. Depends really, I've realised that I'll always be rotating my collection and favorites will come and go. But I've accepted that, so maybe it's just me that sees an "exit" watch as a nonstarter, maybe it'll work for you......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kells said:


> I know, but at a certain point you have to reign in your desires and learn to enjoy what you have. Realistically speaking, once you've tried most watches, they all tend to be a variation of the first one. So I think by selecting a few good watches, you can exit gracefully...


+1

In the spirit of Kells post I have put my GS up for sale a few days ago. I won't go into all the boring details but all of the top of Mind reasons are logical and predictable. But the underlying Baseline motivation is most certainly in line with what Kells has written.

I may chicken out before it actually sells though we'll see.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> +1
> 
> In the spirit of Kells post I have put my GS up for sale a few days ago. I won't go into all the boring details but all of the top of Mind reasons are logical and predictable. But the underlying Baseline motivation is most certainly in line with what Kells has written.
> 
> ...


Selling the GS?! What's the intention then, buying an exit watch?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> +1
> 
> In the spirit of Kells post I have put my GS up for sale a few days ago. I won't go into all the boring details but all of the top of Mind reasons are logical and predictable. But the underlying Baseline motivation is most certainly in line with what Kells has written.
> 
> ...


Whoa, that's one I thought you would keep. So where does that leave you? Trying to get down to just a handful, or rearrange the watchbox?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> +1
> 
> In the spirit of Kells post I have put my GS up for sale a few days ago. I won't go into all the boring details but all of the top of Mind reasons are logical and predictable. But the underlying Baseline motivation is most certainly in line with what Kells has written.
> 
> ...


Wait wut? One-week experiment wasn't successful then?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Whoa, that's one I thought you would keep. So where does that leave you? Trying to get down to just a handful, or rearrange the watchbox?





Hornet99 said:


> Selling the GS?! What's the intention then, buying an exit watch?


All of the reasons and possibilities sort of mishmash together but yes I'd love to get down to a handful and an exit watch is definitely one of the options i am contemplating. But if I do an exit watch strategy I'm likely to go down to 2 or three total pieces.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Wait wut? One-week experiment wasn't successful then?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I've worn that watch for 2 or 3 weeks at a time so I guess you can say that it was successful but it didn't necessarily teach me anything new.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've worn that watch for 2 or 3 weeks at a time so I guess you can say that it was successful but it didn't necessarily teach me anything new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


So why sell it? Didn't enjoy those weeks? Or funding something else?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> All of the reasons and possibilities sort of mishmash together but yes I'd love to get down to a handful and an exit watch is definitely one of the options i am contemplating. But if I do an exit watch strategy I'm likely to go down to 2 or three total pieces.





valuewatchguy said:


> I've worn that watch for 2 or 3 weeks at a time so I guess you can say that it was successful but it didn't necessarily teach me anything new.


So, what are you going to get instead then? Doesn't sound like you've got a plan and I'd question the wisdom of selling a watch that you've obviously enjoyed for something that is a maybe........:-s

....I know you've sold things in the past and regretted it.


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Hmmmm :think:. Depends really, I've realised that I'll always be rotating my collection and favorites will come and go. But I've accepted that, so maybe it's just me that sees an "exit" watch as a nonstarter, maybe it'll work for you......


The thought of losing >=$200 every time I flipped a watch is not as enticing as it was before. The ellipsis at the end of my statement was a "I am still open to selling and buying" but with more thought behind it...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Kells said:


> The thought of losing >=$200 every time I flipped a watch is not as enticing as it was before. The ellipsis at the end of my statement was a "I am still open to selling and buying" but with more thought behind it...


Yeah the losses with flipping are painful, but if you're clever (I'll cite Rusty here as an example....) you can buy smart and turn a profit. I'm not clever enough or have the time, but I'll try and minimise my losses by significantly limiting my purchases......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> So, what are you going to get instead then? Doesn't sound like you've got a plan and I'd question the wisdom of selling a watch that you've obviously enjoyed for something that is a maybe........:-s
> 
> ....I know you've sold things in the past and regretted it.


Yes i have regretted it but thats part of how i learned as well. In the past couple of years I've been disciplined and not really lost money in the cycle of aquisition sales, so it isnt that either.

Its just a realization that i have other things in life demanding attention and $. So why not just keep what i have and get out. Honestly i have too much of a collection. Just because i can doesnt mean i should.

Not really sure what I'll do. February is a notoriously slow sales month so i listed this on purpose when i knew it would take time to sell.

My gut tells me to cash it all in on 2 knockout pieces and get out. I may have those 2 already in my clutches. Who knows.

My brain tells me to keep the diversity of what i have but at a lower $ tier (value of overall collection)

My gut is smarter than my brain in other parts of life.

I am somewhat waiting on the 6159 reissue from Seiko this basel 2018 to make more firm decisions.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> All of the reasons and possibilities sort of mishmash together but yes I'd love to get down to a handful and an exit watch is definitely one of the options i am contemplating. But if I do an exit watch strategy I'm likely to go down to 2 or three total pieces.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm at 24 watches. Mind you I've been at 24 for a fairly long time. The thought of an exit watch trilogy intrigues me. Would I be more happy, less happy, able to exit the hobby or just riddled with sellers remorse? Dunno.

But I'm intrigued with the concept/notion of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Kells said:


> The thought of losing >=$200 every time I flipped a watch is not as enticing as it was before. The ellipsis at the end of my statement was a "I am still open to selling and buying" but with more thought behind it...


Never lost money on a flip in my life. You're paying retail aint ya. 
Don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Never lost money on a flip in my life. You're paying retail aint ya.
> Don't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its rarely that simple but you seem to have a knack for it that has served you well. Some of your stories of the big wins you have had are simply amazing. I'm good at this flipping thing but simply an amateur in your ranks. My flips go by gut feel more than basic buy low sell high economic theory.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok I think I’m gonnna call it quits over there at that other thread. One of the fellas over there finally convinced me with his rational, cogent arguments that Rolex is the Greatest Thing Ever. I see now the error of my ways.

Must... Buy... Rolex...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

usclassic said:


> My initial Great White review is here.
> 
> They sure did copy the Rolex details well.
> 
> View attachment 12828575


However, I think the picture is of an homage. Isn't the Rolex logo an applied crown?

Maybe not.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I woke up this morning after a very comfortable plus satisfactory lume testing night wearing the brand new watch and compared the time of the Great White with the F108 now sitting on my desk. I had synced them about 9pm now at 11am the seconds are still matching up. (Minutes are too). I will be starting my review thread today. This baby will be staying on my wrist. It is everything the sumo was for me and more. So even though it is still very early in ownership don't bet against this staying on my wrist until it, or I die. Whichever comes first.
> 
> View attachment 12828383











"HOMAGE!! HOMAGE!!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes i have regretted it but thats part of how i learned as well. In the past couple of years I've been disciplined and not really lost money in the cycle of aquisition sales, so it isnt that either.
> 
> Its just a realization that i have other things in life demanding attention and $. So why not just keep what i have and get out. Honestly i have too much of a collection. Just because i can doesnt mean i should.
> 
> ...


Curious to see what you end up with. Still can't beleive the GS is going away, it's one of my favorites in anyone's collection.

Is the SLA safe? It's a watch that has slowly made it's way into a very small group I'm considering for a 2019 purchase. Yes, I'm planning pretty far in advance, but that's a good thing for me.

edit: always go with your gut.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Curious to see what you end up with. Still can't beleive the GS is going away, it's one of my favorites in anyone's collection.
> 
> Is the SLA safe? It's a watch that has slowly made it's way into a very small group I'm considering for a 2019 purchase. Yes, I'm planning pretty far in advance, but that's a good thing for me.
> 
> edit: always go with your gut.


Yes the SLA is safe. The GS might be as well. It is just not that simple.

Think of it this way. If your goal was to get to collection of three watches (no beater) should one of those pieces be a watch that might only be worn 10% of the time? . If you were okay with one of your 3 watches only getting worn 10% of the time, how much would you feel comfortable spending on a watch with that infrequent use?

The GS feels too expensive for me to own and not wear it more than i do right now. I tend to reach for the SLA or Monta day to day. Even in a smaller collection, i cant see it getting much more wear. It is lovely to wear though. But my current state of mind is that i would rather have that money in a watch that i would wear more often or just have the money.

I'm just working through the various ideas in my head. BUT one thing i know is that I am LONG overdue paring things down to a very solid 3 watch collection....which has been my long term goal for a couple of years now. I've made this way more complicated than it should be. I feel like a teenage girl deciding what dress to wear to prom. I just feel like its time to grow a set a make some decisions.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes i have regretted it but thats part of how i learned as well. In the past couple of years I've been disciplined and not really lost money in the cycle of aquisition sales, so it isnt that either.
> 
> Its just a realization that i have other things in life demanding attention and $. So why not just keep what i have and get out. Honestly i have too much of a collection. Just because i can doesnt mean i should.
> 
> ...


The part in bold is where I think it all falls down.....

There is always something else.

I'm curious to know how an exit works. Would you just completely stop coming on WUS and any horological related websites?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Ok I think I'm gonnna call it quits over there at that other thread. One of the fellas over there finally convinced me with his rational, cogent arguments that Rolex is the Greatest Thing Ever. I see now the error of my ways.
> 
> Must... Buy... Rolex...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gotta give me the link to this thread.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

I just realized something funny today...

Past couple of weeks I have been pondering buying new glasses. I accidentally stepped on my old ones, that broke right in the middle, so need new ones. I was looking at wood frames, they look cool and they have body while at the same time being light. They are also expensive, found a pair I really like for 600 euro (frame alone).
I was really doubting if I should spend that kind of money on glasses, when I could also go to a chain and get a pair for 10% of the price including the glass.

Then today I realized, what the hell, I have been spending that amount on watches, more than once a year. Those glasses will last at least 3 years, and are actually necessary. Why do I hesitate spending on that, but bought a seaforth which I don't strictly need in a whim? 
This watch thing has gotten way out of hand... I should just spend that money on the glasses.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes the SLA is safe. The GS might be as well. It is just not that simple.
> 
> Think of it this way. If your goal was to get to collection of three watches (no beater) should one of those pieces be a watch that might only be worn 10% of the time? . If you were okay with one of your 3 watches only getting worn 10% of the time, how much would you feel comfortable spending on a watch with that infrequent use?
> 
> ...


It's kinda Catch-22 really. In order to have a three-watch collection you need a beater (meaning a watch that you don't mind taking a pounding), a casual-wear watch and a dress watch. That would translate to you keeping the SLA for casual wear, the GS for the dress role and something else as a beater (I'm unfamiliar with the rest of your collection). But if your dress watch is the most expensive of the three then you have 50% of your money tied up to the watch you're least likely to wear. However your dress watch should be the most expensive one. Right? Aaarrghhh...

I'm rather perplexed too. While none of my watches is prohibitively expensive, save perhaps for my grail of last year's WPAC, the grand total equals to a lot of $$. I'm growing uncomfortable not so much with the number of watches in my collection (~10 in the rotation) but with that amount of $$ just sitting in a watchbox.

They all can be sold tomorrow if need be, its not a question of availability but rather of security. There were a few occasions that I just cringed at the idea of me being in the receiving end. That fellow (Peter ?) who had his home all burned down with the watches in it, a string of burglaries where I live, another occasion of a flood in my country that left those unfortunates with empty houses, their belongings drifting to the sea, etc, etc. I question the sanity of keeping a large sum of $$ (for my standards) tied to goods that can be stolen or even destroyed.

I'm leaning towards scaling down the total number of watches, making it more manageable in terms of security and either just recoup the funds into my savings or /and put some of that towards a higher-tier watch that I can place into a bank vault when away for holidays or whatever. Otherwise I'm very happy with the watches I own right now and should manage a SOTC thread some time soon.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> The part in bold is where I think it all falls down.....
> 
> There is always something else.
> 
> I'm curious to know how an exit works. Would you just completely stop coming on WUS and any horological related websites?


Nope. Once you realise you can live with as Archie would say "s....y" watches and wear watches you have for sale, you can live with it.

I have at this moment at home beaten up Gshock, F91W in bag, quartz Orient and few vintage watches. Latest were draw from junk boxes. All the rest is for sale. And I am fine with it. Once i find the exit watch it will be addition to casios.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Its rarely that simple but you seem to have a knack for it that has served you well. Some of your stories of the big wins you have had are simply amazing. I'm good at this flipping thing but simply an amateur in your ranks. My flips go by gut feel more than basic buy low sell high economic theory.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sorry I wasn't being flippant (see what I did there?), but I don't do anything special or complex. I also don't make that many big wins, just as happy if a watch washes its face on resale. Keeping it simple -

Don't over pay for the watch. This means no retail and NO impulse buys. Research prices and just wait for one at a good price that you know will be recoverable.

Be patient when selling. It doesn't have to sell in a week or even two or three.

Look for deals where the seller is including extra straps - I bought a Tudor which came with bracelet plus three nato (Tudor nato). I still have the watch and orig NATO but sold the other two NATOs for £390.

Listing with bad photos are good as it puts off some buyers reducing competition. Just be careful.

Conversely when selling make sure your watch is SPOTLESS, take great pics in flattering lighting, be honest and expansive in your listing - in short don't be lazy.

Listings with spelling errors in the title (surprisingly there are lots of these). Should have very little competition cos no one else will find the listing if using search. Bought my Omega SMPc this way-was listed as an Onega. Not even kidding.

Other than the little OVM 39 which was just silly - still can't get head around fact it sold for £100+ above what it costs new right now - I have actually not sold or flipped anything for ages. Quite happy where I'm at and since flipping was a means to and end my oneinoneout rule means it's largely stopped....

For now 

Hope that helps some people

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I just realized something funny today...
> 
> Past couple of weeks I have been pondering buying new glasses. I accidentally stepped on my old ones, that broke right in the middle, so need new ones. I was looking at wood frames, they look cool and they have body while at the same time being light. They are also expensive, found a pair I really like for 600 euro (frame alone).
> I was really doubting if I should spend that kind of money on glasses, when I could also go to a chain and get a pair for 10% of the price including the glass.
> ...


Actually you don't 'need' designer glasses anymore than you 'need' the Seaforth. You can get the job done perfectly well with a 60$ pair of glasses and a 60$ Casio.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I just realized something funny today...
> 
> Past couple of weeks I have been pondering buying new glasses. I accidentally stepped on my old ones, that broke right in the middle, so need new ones. I was looking at wood frames, they look cool and they have body while at the same time being light. They are also expensive, found a pair I really like for 600 euro (frame alone).
> I was really doubting if I should spend that kind of money on glasses, when I could also go to a chain and get a pair for 10% of the price including the glass.
> ...


If you want light glasses have a look at AIR titanium frames:

https://lindberg.com/en/showroom/men/air

Expensive, but I have a pair that have lasted me 15 years.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If you want light glasses have a look at AIR titanium frames:
> 
> https://lindberg.com/en/showroom/men/air
> 
> Expensive, but I have a pair that have lasted me 15 years.


I like my glasses to have some body, so those titanium frames, while comfortable, isn't really what I'm looking for. Wood is nice, because it has the body of a plastic frame, but is much lighter. (Still not titanium light of course, but I'm used to a heavy plastic frame).

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Actually you don't 'need' designer glasses anymore than you 'need' the Seaforth. You can get the job done perfectly well with a 60$ pair of glasses and a 60$ Casio.


You are right, I don't 'need' it. But I do need a pair of glasses, so might as well spend on a good pair (yes there is a quality difference between a chain and an independent optician, in quality of frames, but also in service and actual proper eye measuring; at least here in Holland that is true). Spending on that is worth more than spending on watches for sure.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Actually you don't 'need' designer glasses anymore than you 'need' the Seaforth. You can get the job done perfectly well with a 60$ pair of glasses and a 60$ Casio.


I feel a homage rayban thread coming on....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> You are right, I don't 'need' it. But I do need a pair of glasses, so might as well spend on a good pair (yes there is a quality difference between a chain and an independent optician, in quality of frames, but also in service and actual proper eye measuring; at least here in Holland that is true). Spending on that is worth more than spending on watches for sure.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That same $600 would buy you laser eye treatment. No more glasses required 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> That same $600 would buy you laser eye treatment. No more glasses required
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or go to specsavers and spend £100 and get a reasonable frame and get a spare pair for free......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Or go to specsavers and spend £100 and get a reasonable frame and get a spare pair for free......


Spec savers don't do 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> The part in bold is where I think it all falls down.....
> 
> There is always something else.
> 
> I'm curious to know how an exit works. Would you just completely stop coming on WUS and any horological related websites?


I think it exit from horology looks like an exit from any other addiction or Hobby....... I'm not exactly sure which one horology is closer to

If you were giving up alcohol you probably quit hanging out at the bar with your buddies. Gambling?........ yup.... probably shouldn't go to Vegas.

If you used to collect stamps or comic books or Beatles albums or Elvis memorabilia...... you probably sold off a lot of the less important items; you've held on to the items that are most valuable or most cherished; you've boxed up a lot of other tools, paraphernalia, or literature related to your hobby; or generally spend less time thinking about or actively pursuing that Hobby. It doesn't mean that you no longer appreciate those things and if some special Elvis underwear item shows up on eBay you may still Jump On It because you know how much it's worth but it's not an active Pursuit for you.

Several years ago I used to be really into mountain biking. Instead of collecting multiple bikes in that hobby I upgraded components or whole bikes regularly. I knew all of the latest technology; the pros and cons of various rubber compounds, and read all of the popular mountain biking magazines to keep up with upcoming trends. I even bought a fancy road bike for training purposes when Trails were too wet. Fairly soon after I I had kids when bike had hung up in the garage in the same place for 18 months and barely been ridden two or three times I knew I was at an ending. I sold off a bunch of stuff and went down to one upper mid-level bike. I still have it today. Once or twice a year I'll still go into a bike shop and gawk at all the cool stuff. But that's it I haven't bought anything for my bike other than wear-and-tear items for maintenance in 8-10 years. But I probably spend 1% of 1% of the time that I used to thinking about or actively involved in the mountain biking Hobby.

I've also been actively pursuing a photography Hobby the last 5-10 years. I love that probably more than horology. But I'm getting ready to sell off my DSLR equipment and lenses. I've "downgraded" to a really nice mirrorless camera. It just fits my lifestyle and available time better than all the fancy or gear does for the foreseeable future. I'll always be a photography enthusiastic but my expression of that will look different than it used to.

The only hobbies that I see that are slightly different in terms of exits are hobbies that make you a Creator as opposed to a consumer. Musicians, woodworking, baking....those exits look different based on my observation.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> You gotta give me the link to this thread.......


I'll do you a favor and not send it 

Seems to be winding down over there anyway. The odd thing is the majority of folks over there are actually pretty reasonable, it's just the few bad apple cult members that can get a bit tiresome.

The thing I just can't get my head around is you spend what (to me) is a large amount of money on a very nice watch and you can't even enjoy it because you're too busy trying to convince everyone else that you're watch is the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jim44 said:


> I'll do you a favor and not send it
> 
> Seems to be winding down over there anyway. The odd thing is the majority of folks over there are actually pretty reasonable, it's just the few bad apple cult members that can get a bit tiresome.
> 
> ...


For those people the approval and recognition by others is really important to them...... a little sad really and a Rolex is the least of their problems or Solutions

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think it exit from horology looks like an exit from any other addiction or Hobby....... I'm not exactly sure which one horology is closer to
> 
> If you were giving up alcohol you probably quit hanging out at the bar with your buddies. Gambling?........ yup.... probably shouldn't go to Vegas.
> 
> ...


All good points. Maybe I'm talking from my own perspective here, in that for me to exit this I'd need to stop coming on here and stay away for awhile. That might help in getting some perspective......

I also find it hard describing this as a hobby, with biking or photography you actually do something with the hardware whereas with watches we occasionally use them to tell the time and a cheap Chinese digital will do that job. I think of this more like an addiction......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I think of this more like an addiction......


I tend to agree with you. At least in the way that it's practiced here by the majority of WUS enthusiasts. It doesnt have to be that way though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I tend to agree with you. At least in the way that it's practiced here by the majority of WUS enthusiasts. It doesnt have to be that way though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You're right it doesn't have to be this way. And isn't that part of the purpose of WPAC?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Flipping watches is an addiction.

There were experiments run on gorillas, trying to ascertain what is the hallmark of gambling addiction in the brain. They hooked up the gorillas on brain recorders and put them through a simple drill. Three curtains and a banana behind one of those. The gorilla would choose which one to open and the recorder would record brain spikes. 

The recorder lit up not when the gorilla would find the banana behind the curtain. It lit up just that split second before the curtains went up. Its the thrill of the chase, that uncertainty. 

I find it very similar to the feeling just before you unwrap the watch you ordered on nothing but online photos/videos or the opinion of strangers. And then..poof...the bubble bursts and we are off for the next jolt of excitement.

Collecting watches on the other hand I believe is pure greed, since they are just man jewellery. This taps into our hoarding instincts, much like a dog will try to bury a bone for another day although it (probably) knows that the meat on that will go bad anyway.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> That same $600 would buy you laser eye treatment. No more glasses required


$600 wouldn't even get you half an eye (in Holland), unless one travels to locations of a more debatable reputation


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Flipping watches is an addiction.
> 
> There were experiments run on gorillas, trying to ascertain what is the hallmark of gambling addiction in the brain. They hooked up the gorillas on brain recorders and put them through a simple drill. Three curtains and a banana behind one of those. The gorilla would choose which one to open and the recorder would record brain spikes.
> 
> ...


All very true - damn that dopamine..........

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> $600 wouldn't even get you half an eye (in Holland), unless one travels to locations of a more debatable reputation


I travel to such places exclusively lol. Think it's 500 per eye here? He could get one done and wear a patch !! Arrrrr!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

A very interesting discussion by the way. I have been thinking about this a lot the past weeks. (Collecting) watches can be a hobby, too, perhaps in the same sense as philately, whereby not the collecting, but the study of watches (in a broad sense, not strictly of its mechanics) is the main purpose.

We may even endow any time telling device with metaphysical qualities, not in the least because it is man's attempt to chart (and thereby get a grip on) time, ultimately our master in this universe. For some, watches represent a commodity of investment and profit. To many, they represent status, while to others yet, watches are just pieces of jewelry.

For me, when it comes down to it, a watch is one of more objects and traits that make up my formal persona. In other, less pedantic words, it plays a similar role to my jackets, shoes, trousers and ties -- the way I present myself in public.

Like many here, I've struggled with compulsive buying and flipping, detrimental not only to my bank account, but also to my sanity. Then I had a bit of an epiphany today. My personal issue with watch obsession had to do with _two_ factors (undoubtedly well known to most of you). First, the mistaken belief that one _needs_ more than one (type of) watch. Second, as discussed and well described above, the thrill of the _new_.

The cause for the first problem is consumerism, certainly. But it is my belief that another, more subtle development also plays a role: the gradual loss of the idea of public life. The world is less and less a defined stage, with certain rituals and universal requirements (for example, one should not be naked in public). Having lost the humility which allowed us to give our private selves up to the ritual of public life, the only stage now is our bedrooms, so to speak. And they are open for everyone to see. So little is inappropriate today, so many things that should stay private are being put out there (a most unfortunate example even being a certain president today).

Well, fine, but what is the relevance for watch collecting? One consequence of "nothing being true and everything being allowed" is that we believe we can be anyone we want to be, and it may differ day by day. So I wanted to have a diver. But how often do I dive? And of course a pilot's watch. Surely that's useful while driving, too? No Sir, what I truly need is a field watch. Something that would be good enough for Indiana Jones!

But how often do I find myself in temples of doom? Or on the top of Mt Everest? Or 1000m under the sea?

Perhaps you can guess where I'm going. I must stress, however, that I don't think everyone should own just one watch. Nor that liking (and wearing) all kinds of watches is wrong, nothing like that! Think of it rather as an invitation to consider what a certain watch (or any wearable object) says about you. Who are you? Do you need this? What image would you like to project in public? Of course, I'm not advocating a split personality. One's image is like an avatar: a symbolic representation of you. It's not the whole picture, not by miles, but it should be the tip of the iceberg, not an island on the other side of the world: if you're not a cowboy, then don't dress like one.

I'll always like looking at (pictures of) watches of any kind that interest me. It has, after all, become a part of me now. But just as I don't need to own a race car, even though I may like its looks (I'm not a race car driver, after all) I don't need to own every single type of watch I see. Watches are tools for a job -- even dress watches.

The cause for the second point? It saddens me to say, _pure addictive behavior_. A complex topic on which I will say little, except this: Don't treat this lightly, there is always an underlying cause. Therefore, an exit from any addiction must always, _always be replaced with something else_. To illustrate my case, I believe my compulsive behavior* started after I all but stopped playing guitar and making music (due to various reasons and obligations), something that has been part of me practically since the day I was born, and truly cannot live without. Having recently realized how silly it was to almost give it up, I found my way back to the six-string (and indeed, writing songs again!) and it has (unintentionally) "reduced" my interest in watches to the level of any accessory or piece of clothing. Note that for me this does not mean they are unimportant. I still like a nice watch as much as a well-tailored jacket. It just ain't worth so much of my time -- or money -- anymore.

If you made it this far through my (admittedly wine-fueled)** ramblings, I salute you, and if you think you're exhibiting compulsive behavior, try to figure out, in honesty and privacy, what the underlying reason may be. And if you're so inclined, you may always open up to the public here at WPAC for some good old-fashioned angry-Croatian-guy-style support.


* I am oversimplifying things here. Some personalities (genetics!) are more prone to addictive behavior than others.
** Don't judge lest ye be judged; throw the first stone and somesuch. Right. Carry on.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, but watch collecting is your hobby, and a hobby is something we spend unnecessary money on.

Glasses, while useful, are not something most people enjoy spending money on. A good pair of glasses here is about $300. (< 200 Euro) Flexi-frame ones are more like $400.

On the other hand, if you abstain from a $600 watch this year, why the heck NOT get the glasses you want? It would be a nice reward from controlling your urges. 



Wimads said:


> I just realized something funny today...
> 
> Past couple of weeks I have been pondering buying new glasses. I accidentally stepped on my old ones, that broke right in the middle, so need new ones. I was looking at wood frames, they look cool and they have body while at the same time being light. They are also expensive, found a pair I really like for 600 euro (frame alone).
> I was really doubting if I should spend that kind of money on glasses, when I could also go to a chain and get a pair for 10% of the price including the glass.
> ...


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> You are right, I don't 'need' it. But I do need a pair of glasses, so might as well spend on a good pair (yes there is a quality difference between a chain and an independent optician, in quality of frames, but also in service and actual proper eye measuring; at least here in Holland that is true). Spending on that is worth more than spending on watches for sure.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


You wear glasses every day. On your face. Nothing else that you wear affects your appearance as much as glasses.

My advice, get yourself a pair that you really like (of course this doesn't always mean expensive)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> You wear glasses every day. On your face. Nothing else that you wear affects your appearance as much as glasses.
> 
> My advice, get yourself a pair that you really like (of course this doesn't always mean expensive)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that's my point as well. I'll wear it everyday. Besides looks also comfort is important. Better to spend on that, then on yet another watch, I'll wear a few times a month and isn't essential.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> A very interesting discussion by the way. I have been thinking about this a lot the past weeks. (Collecting) watches can be a hobby, too, perhaps in the same sense as philately, whereby not the collecting, but the study of watches (in a broad sense, not strictly of its mechanics) is the main purpose.
> 
> We may even endow any time telling device with metaphysical qualities, not in the least because it is man's attempt to chart (and thereby get a grip on) time, ultimately our master in this universe. For some, watches represent a commodity of investment and profit. To many, they represent status, while to others yet, watches are just pieces of jewelry.
> 
> ...


i think the real addiction is the internet itself. without the internet, all this ...., and i believe we are addicted to wristwatch-...., would
not be possible. would we be hanging around watch shops all day? really?

i remember life before the internet, i was a hold-out, and as i recall, life before the internet was way better, way more "real".
so while i appreciate this watch abstinence forum, and i really do, i think the real accomplishment for me would be limiting my
computer activity to necessary e-mails. i've already quit most social media. next in line is to re-engage with all the beautiful,
wonderful nature and culture that this world offers us. wear a watch, don't wear a watch, wtf? i wore one timex easy reader
for twenty years before i developed this hobby. i developed this watch hobby when i stopped devoting my computer-attention 
to a less wholesome arena. but i think it's the medium of the computer and internet itself that is at the root of this (watch) 
addiction of mine. it seems like if it comes through the internet, it's all .... of one kind or another...facebook is now
being outed as deliberately creating an addictive medium. from what i've seen, many avid facebookers become mentally ill.
the buddhists say that when we consider our commentary on reality to be a replacement for reality, then we're mentally
ill. face book is really nothing but that... and, commentary is not reality.

if we stopped looking at pictures of watches on the computer, we'd stop buying them through paypal, no?

i want to get my watch collection down to 10 or so, enjoy wearing them,. and enjoy the rest of reality, too. if you've got
less than 10 watches, good for you, stop buying. i'm trying to enjoy looking at watches on the internet without buying, 
but it does not seem to be working for me. i am a hoarder, no doubt. i might need a stronger, more decisive action.
hoarding is obviously wrong.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> i think the real addiction is the internet itself. without the internet, all this ...., and i believe we are addicted to wristwatch-...., would
> not be possible. would we be hanging around watch shops all day? really?
> 
> i remember life before the internet, i was a hold-out, and as i recall, life before the internet was way better, way more "real".
> ...


haha, this forum deleted the word "p0**" multiple times in the above post even though it's not a curse word, it is here 
unspeakable...and if something is unspeakable, how does one consciously cure oneself?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> A very interesting discussion by the way. I have been thinking about this a lot the past weeks. (Collecting) watches can be a hobby, too, perhaps in the same sense as philately, whereby not the collecting, but the study of watches (in a broad sense, not strictly of its mechanics) is the main purpose.
> 
> We may even endow any time telling device with metaphysical qualities, not in the least because it is man's attempt to chart (and thereby get a grip on) time, ultimately our master in this universe. For some, watches represent a commodity of investment and profit. To many, they represent status, while to others yet, watches are just pieces of jewelry.
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm bothered about what my watches say about me, so I think I'm left with this "hobby" being purely addictive behaviour. So, with that in mind the exit watch as proposed earlier is starting to sound like a good idea.

......nicely written Mr C, you should drink and write on here more often!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

All good points gents, personally I've always enjoyed my music and did some drawing/painting. Took up painting again four years ago but became disillusioned with the instructor leading to dropping out from art class last year; bingo, my watch obsession grew. Hope to turn this around this year. Also updating my music setup. 

WPAC 2017 helped, taking up watch trade helped and putting some distance between the watch world in the Internet and me for a month helped. Creative hobbies obviously help too.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> i think the real addiction is the internet itself. without the internet, all this ...., and i believe we are addicted to wristwatch-...., would
> not be possible. would we be hanging around watch shops all day? really?
> 
> i remember life before the internet, i was a hold-out, and as i recall, life before the internet was way better, way more "real".
> ...


Very good point about the internet. It makes a whole world of watches accessible, take Seiko before the internet you'd go down the local jewelry store and see what they'd got and most likely buy something they had, but it's unlikely that they are going to have all the models, now the internet allows you to search the 1,000's of Seiko models and even access the JDM models. And that accessibility maybe isn't such a good thing........


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Really good discussion here.

I feel it is time for me to check in again.
For I have purchased a watch yesterday.

But I have many excuses.
9 excuses actually.
That's the number of watches I have sold in the last 2 weeks.

This is the state of the collection now;









After the Longines Hydroconquest (top left) arrived a week ago, it was on my wrist the whole time.

The Tuseno First 42 (bottom right), now on blue perlon, is the only one that is still for sale, but I might keep it anyway.

There is also a Casio A168 in the drawer, as well as a black-dial Kassaw Aqua Terra homage.
For some reason, I contacted a white-dial Kassaw AT owner on the forum, and bought the watch.

So this one is incoming;









Oh, I also bought some perlon straps for it.
Everything is under control, I think.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

MrCairo said:


> A very interesting discussion by the way. I have been thinking about this a lot the past weeks. (Collecting) watches can be a hobby, too, perhaps in the same sense as philately, whereby not the collecting, but the study of watches (in a broad sense, not strictly of its mechanics) is the main purpose.
> 
> We may even endow any time telling device with metaphysical qualities, not in the least because it is man's attempt to chart (and thereby get a grip on) time, ultimately our master in this universe. For some, watches represent a commodity of investment and profit. To many, they represent status, while to others yet, watches are just pieces of jewelry.
> 
> ...


Very cogent post and one I resonate with.

Prior to joining WIS I never had a desire to own more than one watch. After joining I "needed" to have more than one because everyone else did. I have gone through various phases of owning up to six automatics at one time. That drove me crazy because I felt guilty owning so many nice watches that weren't being worn. I went through a few of seriously insane buying/flipping. Pure insanity.

Last September I stumbled onto the 2017 WPAC thread. I decided to end the madness. I can't even remember what watch or watches I owned at that time but I sold everythiing I had except for a G-Shock Rangeman and a Timex Ironman. I thought those two would satisfy me. They didn't.

I then decided to purchase one solid auto and one quartz analog (as a grab and go). In the interim, the Rangeman died and could not be revived. The Timex has always been a work watch.

I have two watches - an auto and a quartz analog. I am hapy with this number. It is very likely I will sell the quartz analog later this year and purchase a Hamilton field watch in honor of my late great maternal grandfather who wore his for 50+ years.

I became a grandfather last June 1st. I want my grand daughter to have a memory of me like I do of my grandfather - I still can see him with the trusty Hamilton, that he was given in World War II, strapped to his left wrist. That watch was smaller in diameter than a quarter.

I am enjoying the free time I have gaibed by not constantly being on the hunt for my next watch. Thankfully my wife still enjoys spending time with me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

One thing I noticed, valuewatchguy, from reading that well-articulated post, was that as we have families and other demands on our time, we either have to give up our hobbies altogether (as folks do in 2nd and 3rd world countries) or choose hobbies that don't require big blocks of time. Hobbies where we can participate from anywhere at almost any time.

The hobby of watch collection, education, and appreciation isn't as selfless as woodworking or knitting, but it is portable! No matter HOW busy I am, there are always a few seconds or minutes here and there to appreciate watches.

I used to do wet photography. Rolled my own film, developed the film, then made the prints in my spare bathroom/darkroom. That takes big blocks of uninterrupted time. I'm into digital now, like you. Sold my digital SLR and have two nice fixed lens cameras. (Canon G7X II and Panasonic FZ1000) But now, other than pictures of the family and kids, I rarely have time to just go out shooting. It needs a block of time with the right light, and it happens I don't have the time when I do have the light! I will say about photography though, it is an excellent partner in life and to any OTHER hobby! I need to get back into photography. I've been getting lazy and using my smart phone to take too many pictures of fleeting moments of my young daughter. Those moments deserve PROPER photos, even in low light.

Woodworking? I love it, but it's the same as above. It takes big blocks of uninterrupted time, with special equipment. It can't really be done with a 5 year-old with a 2 minute attention span hanging around.

Biking is a good one. It can be used as transit and also keeps our bodies in shape. Maybe not _mountain_ biking though... Get a good commuter bike. Fenders, tail bag, lights, gearing options... I was in the best shape since my Army days when I was using a bike for my grocery shopping. It requires multiple trips and small loads, each one requiring a ton of exercise.

Music is one I need to get into. The only "problem" with it is that there is no gratification until years from now. My goal is to play Mozart piano music. I can't just read and learn a fascinating fact and be happy for a little bit. I have to sound like crap for awhile first.



valuewatchguy said:


> I think it exit from horology looks like an exit from any other addiction or Hobby....... I'm not exactly sure which one horology is closer to
> 
> If you were giving up alcohol you probably quit hanging out at the bar with your buddies. Gambling?........ yup.... probably shouldn't go to Vegas.
> 
> ...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> I have not seen one of these in ages. the answer to the question "do I need another watch" and answer is "no, you already have all that you will need" and on top of that you dont need a bedside lamp.


I need sunglasses for it at night.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> Really good discussion here.
> 
> I feel it is time for me to check in again.
> For I have purchased a watch yesterday.
> ...


*List of actual excuses:*
...
...
...
...

:roll:

Buddy, you were wearing your brand new, white-dialed, rare and expensive watch the whole week....but all of a sudden you get another white dialed cheap Chinese knockoff whose black dialed brother is gathering dust in a drawer somewhere. :-s

You were right to check in because *you have a problem*. So you'd better come clean all the way through and admit it. :rodekaart


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I got a skx jubilee for my SNZF15!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk

But I'm supposed to be wearing the Citizen this week.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I've been getting lazy and using my smart phone to take too many pictures of fleeting moments of my young daughter. Those moments deserve PROPER photos, even in low light.


I can relate to this in a big way. My wife bought herself a digital SLR a couple of years ago and she never uses it, recently I took it out and decided to try and learn how to use. New hobby that doesn't require any spend and could give joy for years........ :-!



Smaug said:


> Biking is a good one. It can be used as transit and also keeps our bodies in shape. Maybe not mountain biking though... Get a good commuter bike. Fenders, tail bag, lights, gearing options... I was in the best shape since my Army days when I was using a bike for my grocery shopping. It requires multiple trips and small loads, each one requiring a ton of exercise.


Another one that I can relate to, used to do at least a 100 miles a week on my bike, need to get back to something like that.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I just wanted to say that i appreciate all the recent conversation and banter. I find it really interesting hear other's takes on "the big picture" of life as it relates to horology. There are some really good nuggets of truth in all of your posts that I can relate with. Thanks!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I just wanted to say that i appreciate all the recent conversation and banter. I find it really interesting hear other's takes on "the big picture" of life as it relates to horology. There are some really good nuggets of truth in all of your posts that I can relate with. Thanks!


.....and maybe there's another club to start? The Exit Watch Club, although this doesn't lend itself to a catchy acronym.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> *List of actual excuses:*
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Yes, you are right.
I admit it,
I do have a problem.
The Longines is by far the most awesome watch I ever had on my wrist and yet, 
I was looking at used Omega Aqua Terra's, 
thinking those prices were rather reasonable...
The cheap chinese knock-off won't cure me,
but I hope that, when looking at it,
I will realize that an Omega wouldn't have given any more satisfaction.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> All good points gents, personally I've always enjoyed my music and did some drawing/painting. Took up painting again four years ago but became disillusioned with the instructor leading to dropping out from art class last year; bingo, my watch obsession grew. Hope to turn this around this year. Also updating my music setup.
> 
> WPAC 2017 helped, taking up watch trade helped and putting some distance between the watch world in the Internet and me for a month helped. Creative hobbies obviously help too.


i much agree, i was a sculptor for many years and my only watch was a times or one vostok with a red
star that i wore for camp appeal...it seems like creative outlets might provide the best source for filling
that black hole within us...i know that black hole won't ever be filled, but creativity is more satisfying 
than all the beautiful jewelry we could put on our wrists. of course, i'm writing this to myself, but i 
wonder if it helps anybody else....


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Never lost money on a flip in my life. You're paying retail aint ya.
> Don't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lucky you, sir! I've been lucky several times when I flip instantly, but when I keep a piece for over 6 months, I always sell it at about $100 less than I bought it. The law of depreciation I guess. Current mantra: Need to stop buying to flip later...need to keep watches...to start my own vintage collection.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> .....and maybe there's another club to start? The Exit Watch Club, although this doesn't lend itself to a catchy acronym.


ya know, i think there is something to paying enough attention to time that you can begin to get a sense
of how to bend it. have you noticed how time can slow way down, or speed way up? i think this is a function
not only of attention paid to time, but specifically, to the present moment, which is all we actually ever
possess anyway ( no body has been to the future, and no one agrees about the past...the past and the
future, in fact, do not exist.) i very much use my watches as a tool for teaching yoga, which has really
not much to do with the body and everything to do with being fully present, in the present moment.
and i use my watches as meditation timers, it's how i know how long i've practiced meditation....

but, is this the rationalization of a watch addict? do we really buy watches for the dopamine rush that 
comes as we open the latest package? and do i not have enough effing watches? can i rationalize buying
a blue watch because i have no blue watches? because there will be no end this way, no exit....until we
declare one, and have the will to stick to it.

i am ready for the exit watch club. the last watch. the death watch? ( the death of any more new watches
until we've worn all the ones we have into the ground?)


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Interesting conversations today. I would agree with the general points. This is all addictive behavior, and the internet and in particular this forum facilitates it. My girlfriend was making AA-jokes about this thread, and as with any joke, she wasn't that far off the truth. 
As opposed to alcohol, this is of course not the worst addiction. Fysical health isn't at risk, and one's environment is hardly affected. But it is potentially unhealthy financially; and as with any addiction, there are underlying psychological origins. I can for example confirm that my worst shopping sprees came during more stressfull periods, which generally amplify any psychological struggles one might be dealing with.
To me, it is a way of escaping from unpleasant thoughts and emotions. Like drugs that suppress or alter your emotional state chemically, obsessive behavior accomplishes the same by diverting your brain's attention to irrelevant stuff by pretending it is important (I 'need' a GMT watch, because made-up reason X). When I'm researching watches, I don't have my mental resources available to think about anxieties and stressfull issues at hand in real life. And then (the anticipation of) the dopamine rush of purchasing adds another temporary relief of negative emotions.
And then this forum adds a whole other layer of emotional relief: getting acknowledgement and appreciation that one might crave, in the form of 'likes' and compliments. The WRUW threads being the most ridiculous example. Try translating the act of posting in a WRUW thread in real life - wouldn't it come across a bit pathetic, exclaiming wherever you enter: look here, I am wearing this watch today, isn't it awesome?! It would be like begging for some appreciation. Here on this forum you can do it shamelessly. (And I'd lie if I said I wasn't guilty of it myself). Of course it makes you feel a bit better.

This escapism isn't necessarily a problem though, if you realize it and keep it in check. Its a way of dealing with emotions that you can't handle at the current moment - to be dealt with at a later moment, when you are emotionally in calmer waters. Addiction happens when you don't realize what's happening underneath. 
This thread, amongst other things, got me thinking about it, and realizing at least what's happening. First step is admitting the problem.

Hi, I am Wim, and I am a watchaholic. 
Cheers!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

My names Rusty

And I'm a watchaholic

And frankly......it feels good man .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> To me, it is a way of escaping from unpleasant thoughts and emotions. Like drugs that suppress or alter your emotional state chemically, obsessive behavior accomplishes the same by diverting your brain's attention to irrelevant stuff by pretending it is important...
> This escapism isn't necessarily a problem though, if you realize it and keep it in check. Its a way of dealing with emotions that you can't handle at the current moment - to be dealt with at a later moment, when you are emotionally in calmer waters.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I could have written that myself (if I were as articulate as you, that is).  Spot on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Well I messed up, in my urge to buy I luckily missed the Halios pre-order fiasco but I did go and order a Mondaine Stop2Go which I have been pining after for a while. I have sold a watch in its place, but it seems like no purchases for the year was a failure for me.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Good stuff today with lots of introspection and intelligent, well-reasoned thoughts. This thread has been interesting to follow, it's made me think much more thoroughly about potential purchases and where I’m headed with my “collection”.

Some of my own thoughts correspond with much of what has already been said but I may be in a slightly different place than some regarding this hobby, obsession, addiction or whatever one might label what we do here.

I think many of us need something to do that pulls us out of or away from the everyday grind. As long as it’s healthy, you have to define that term, I really don’t think time spent in any hobby is wasted, unwise or unfruitful. Whatever interests we might have, whether it be high-end audio equipment, stamps, comics, cars, guns, video games, etc. can be a rewarding and positive part of our lives.

As long as a hobby doesn’t create stress, emotional or financial, and doesn’t keep us from our responsibilities as contributing members of society, I think we get more positives out of it than negatives. That should be true of any activity that requires an investment of time, spare or not. 

I guess perspective and context is as important as anything else. I think if I can keep a couple of things in mind while participating in this hobby I will enjoy it and find it rewarding. If not, I’ll get out and find something else to do with whatever time I have.

For me these things are:

They’re just watches. 

If the worse thing that happens is that I end up with 5, 10 or 20+ watches that’s not so bad. I will probably have less time and money invested in them than rebuilding a car or maintaining a boat or whatever else would occupy my time and money. 

There are less productive things for me to do than spend hours researching my next purchase and learning about watch history or finding a really cool watch I’ve never heard of or seen before.

They're just watches.

If you don’t feel you’re in a good place you should get out and find something else to enjoy and occupy your time and mind. I’m in a pretty good place on my watch journey, I’m not a watchaholic, well maybe I am, but I’m also not ashamed to admit I like watches and really like spending my spare time (and money) in this hobby.

This may not be in the spirit of WPAC but I don’t think there is any real harm in buying a few watches, selling a few watches and wearing something really cool on your wrist that brings some joy to your day. As always, YMMV.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> I can relate to this in a big way. My wife bought herself a digital SLR a couple of years ago and she never uses it, recently I took it out and decided to try and learn how to use. New hobby that doesn't require any spend and could give joy for years........ :-!


The photos are outstanding. Set it to 'P' for hassle-free shooting, but still with some override options. Unlike the dummy green box mode. It does take commitment to lug it around though. I had a Nikon D610 (full frame sensor) and about $4k worth of nice lenses. After a year, I found I couldn't be bothered to haul it around, no matter HOW good the pix were. --> wound up taking smart phone pix, so I decided a large-sensored point & shoot was the way to go.



> Another one that I can relate to, used to do at least a 100 miles a week on my bike, need to get back to something like that.......


 My bike is a Schwinn Coffee 3 speed, with the internal geared hub. (IGH) I thought I was SO smart, getting that IGH, no external gearing to keep clean or aligned. The problem is that there's grease in it an the grease freezes, so I'm stuck in one gear all winter. Oh, and no automatic chain tensioning, as I'd have with an external derailleur. AND I'm stuck with no proper low gear. It's 5+ years old now and kind of rusty. I may sell it soon and get a nice bike.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Here I was, feeling good about selling 10+ watches and replacing only a couple of them.

Now, you characters are talking about "exit watches".

As someone who just returned to watch fora about a month ago, after an absence of a year or two, I think I would miss the camaraderie. I'm thinking: "What would I be doing right now, if I weren't surfing the watch fora?" I'd be watching reruns on Netflix and probably drinking too much wine. That is more relaxing before bed, but less engaging to the brain.

***

Just checked the Navy Pioneer I'm wearing today. I noted the seconds are +/-0. GREAT. But it is a minute fast. Did I accidentally set it a minute fast in my rush this morning, or did it gain exactly a minute in a day. I'm inclined to think I set it fast. Going to try again tonight.

****

I'm thinking of my exit watch. I'd sell the Datejust to get it. please give your advice:

I bought a 2254 Seamaster Pro probably 12 years ago. (black wave dial, black bezel insert, full length sword hands, Omega 1120 movement) Loved it. It was gray market though, and the hands didn't align exactly right, which bugged me enough to sell it. It was a _little_ big on my wrist, at 41mm. (I'm most comfortably with 34-38mm, in general) Nothing objectionable, just a feeling...

Thought about replacing it with a Brosnan Bond model, but the hands are too short for the dial.

Now, I see the new ones have the co-axial escapement, ceramic bezel insert and hands that are (almost) long enough for the dial.

_41mm_









_36mm_









I think I can get over $4k for the Datejust, and find a nice used SMP for under $3k. Put $1k toward some debts.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Here I was, feeling good about selling 10+ watches and replacing only a couple of them.
> 
> Now, you characters are talking about "exit watches".
> 
> ...


If I had any debts at all, I wouldn't be spending 3k on a watch... Not that you couldn't allow yourself any spending on fun stuff (that would be depressing), but 3k on a watch? Maybe I'm misjudging your financial situation, but if there was a need to get in debt I doubt one could afford spending 3k on something like a watch.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> The photos are outstanding. Set it to 'P' for hassle-free shooting, but still with some override options. Unlike the dummy green box mode. It does take commitment to lug it around though. I had a Nikon D610 (full frame sensor) and about $4k worth of nice lenses. After a year, I found I couldn't be bothered to haul it around, no matter HOW good the pix were. --> wound up taking smart phone pix, so I decided a large-sensored point & shoot was the way to go.
> 
> My bike is a Schwinn Coffee 3 speed, with the internal geared hub. (IGH) I thought I was SO smart, getting that IGH, no external gearing to keep clean or aligned. The problem is that there's grease in it an the grease freezes, so I'm stuck in one gear all winter. Oh, and no automatic chain tensioning, as I'd have with an external derailleur. AND I'm stuck with no proper low gear. It's 5+ years old now and kind of rusty. I may sell it soon and get a nice bike.


We've got a compact digital camera that's pretty good, but I've seen what can be done with an SLR and would like to try my hand at it.

Got myself a new mountain bike last year, had a full suspension bike that I p/x'd for it but just haven't had many opportunities to get out on it, gotta change that this year......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Here I was, feeling good about selling 10+ watches and replacing only a couple of them.
> 
> Now, you characters are talking about "exit watches".
> 
> ...


The Omega would be a great exit watch in my opinion.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

chinchillasong said:


> Really good discussion here.
> 
> I feel it is time for me to check in again.
> For I have purchased a watch yesterday.
> ...


So... You had some cash on PayPal and felt good for your succes in sales and Kasaw was cheap and "yeah I have deserved a price".

Its just excuse. Justification is "its nice watch, almost as AT but for fraction of money".

We should all think about our "exit watch" as kind of excercise in strength for sales and reusage of funds. If you are downsizing a collection, set yourself a goal. No matter what goal might be. If it is Patek, so be it.

When you set your agenda, be patient. Flip, sell, get rid of the stuff in your drawers. You would be surprised how many things related to watches you have.

I have a dozen strap tools, caseback opener, 5 bags of springbars, polishing cloth, used and cleaned toothbrush for cleaning, full box of straps, buckles, NOS dials and crystals, not to mention (now reduced) junk box. And more than 100 watches, bracelets, straps for flippin.

These things COST MONEY. I do not even dare to sum rehaul costs for vintage watches an postage cost and currency exchange rates...

Sell all that you do not need. Sit on your funds. Wear Whats left.

Think and rethink.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> .....and maybe there's another club to start? The Exit Watch Club, although this doesn't lend itself to a catchy acronym.


What are you talking about? *EWC*! Some company from Schaffhausen did something similar and they got away with it...



sinner777 said:


> We should all think about our "exit watch" as kind of excercise in strength for sales and reusage of funds. (...)
> Sell all that you do not need. Sit on your funds. Wear Whats left.
> 
> Think and rethink.


Yep.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

All this talk of exit watches has really made me think about the idea. Its growing on me I have to say......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> All this talk of exit watches has really made me think about the idea. Its growing on me I have to say......


Same here.

Back to regular WPAC programming: I am already utilizing the WPAC authorized exception, and even keeping to the one-in-one-out thing. I'm really gonna try this year and stick to my guns. Provided, of course, that the incoming piece is working as advertised (it's vintage, but pretty much NOS).

I'll still buy vintage pieces here and there for selling purposes, but as per WPAC rules these will not be in rotation. For wilder things, I'll always have my Casio Royale (which I cannot seem to locate at the moment since I moved house recently...).

As I hadn't purchased a watch in a while (for myself that is), except the Hamilton which was bought in a store (so instant gratification), I am again reminded of this terrible wait (especially since it's sent by regular post and not courier...). I did not miss it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Same here.
> 
> Back to regular WPAC programming: I am already utilizing the WPAC authorized exception, and even keeping to the one-in-one-out thing. I'm really gonna try this year and stick to my guns. Provided, of course, that the incoming piece is working as advertised (it's vintage, but pretty much NOS).
> 
> ...


Have you bought a Longines then?!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Have you bought a Longines then?!


Ah, but that would be too predictable, old boy! Guess again!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> All this talk of exit watches has really made me think about the idea. Its growing on me I have to say......


It's been on my mind for ages. But it's definitely exit watchES and not exit watch, so question is how many. Did a quick stick check just now and tbh prob 20 of the 24 I would struggle to part with unless I got a silly offer. Today a new vintage NOS strap for my SMPc









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's been on my mind for ages. But it's definitely exit watchES and not exit watch, so question is how many. Did a quick stick check just now and tbh prob 20 of the 24 I would struggle to part with unless I got a silly offer. Today a new vintage NOS strap for my SMPc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> If I had any debts at all, I wouldn't be spending 3k on a watch... Not that you couldn't allow yourself any spending on fun stuff (that would be depressing), but 3k on a watch? Maybe I'm misjudging your financial situation, but if there was a need to get in debt I doubt one could afford spending 3k on something like a watch.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Not quite so bad if he realises 4K on his DJ. Leaves 1k to pay towards debt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Ah, but that would be too predictable, old boy! Guess again!


Well I'm guessing Tudor or IWC ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> All this talk of exit watches has really made me think about the idea. Its growing on me I have to say......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's been on my mind for ages. But it's definitely exit watchES and not exit watch, so question is how many. Did a quick stick check just now and tbh prob 20 of the 24 I would struggle to part with unless I got a silly offer. Today a new vintage NOS strap for my SMPc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the strap Rusty? Looks very nice.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


>


It's a nice idea isn't it, buy one more watch and then promise yourself that's the last one, ever. Never done that before.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is what I've been sporting this week on an Uncle Seiko tropic 19mm strap. The watch more or less disappears on the wrist in this combination.

Quick shot while getting some gas this morning.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have my exit combo in place already.

That's my Plan A. Enjoy the rest for awhile, then sell them off, keep these three and escape with about 12k $ (including sales that are pending). Total cost of ownership for these is 50$ per year.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Where did you get the strap Rusty? Looks very nice.....


Off a member on another forum. Make is Rios Vintage. Must say it's lush

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> I have my exit combo in place already.
> 
> That's my Plan A. Enjoy the rest for awhile, then sell them off, keep these three and escape with about 12k $ (including sales that are pending). Total cost of ownership for these is 50$ per year.


That sbdx007 is really nice. I've been looking for a NOS version for a while.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well I'm guessing Tudor or IWC ...


Very close, and I did actually get an IWC -- but for resale 

It's a hard one to guess, admittedly. Probably considered a luxury house but this piece I'm getting is from a period where it didn't go so well and they had to band together with some other makers to fight the quartz crisis. So the watch itself is not necessarily very high end, and luckily was very affordable because of it, though the name on it carries some weight. Probably one of the names that are still relatively affordable on the vintage market, even their flagship models (which mine is not). Hint: their signature model is best known for chirping. Another hint is that it's not going so well with them today either.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Random question, (and asked before), but in the vein of this endless, addictive hunt for the "next" watch: do you have any regrets selling a watch? obviously one that was somehow unique, i.e. that you can't easily re-buy.

For me it's these three (I still get painful pangs every once a while, thinking I should have hold on to it). They were originally intended for resale, but then I fell for them and wanted to keep them, then came to my senses and sold them after all and eventually lived to regret it.

Ah, the Longines Ultra Chron. Monaco-shaped case, stunning linen dial, high grade, high beat movement, quickset date, just gorgeous piece. Really wanted to keep it but gave in when I got a good offer for it. Should've kept it.















Then this Vulcain. In hindsight, for me the perfect sporty-dressy watch. Just look at it. Pics don't do it justice. It rivals the Tudor Oysterdates from the same era. What a dial, and what a nice shape on those lugs. Would have been nice to find a bracelet for it. Same story as the Longines Ultra Chron above - caved for cash, but should have kept it.
















And finally, this little bugger. I didn't expect to like it so much. 32mm only! Kept time wonderfully, its age notwithstanding. This one had been with me from the beach to the mountains and everywhere in between, and kept on ticking. Lots of history connected to it, too: similar design and movement as Longines' arctic expedition watch. Don't even remember why I sold it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Random question, (and asked before), but in the vein of this endless, addictive hunt for the "next" watch: do you have any regrets selling a watch? obviously one that was somehow unique, i.e. that you can't easily re-buy.
> 
> For me it's these three (I still get painful pangs every once a while, thinking I should have hold on to it). They were originally intended for resale, but then I fell for them and wanted to keep them, then came to my senses and sold them after all and eventually lived to regret it.
> 
> ...


And I recall buying this from you too a good while ago. Still have it and still love it







on the other subject it must be a Vulcain Cricket (president watch?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> And I recall buying this from you too a good while ago. Still have it and still love it on the other subject it must be a Vulcain Cricket (president watch?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good, Rusty -- almost forgot that one 

Yea, it's a Vulcain, though not a cricket


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That sbdx007 is really nice. I've been looking for a NOS version for a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


They come up for sale a couple of times per year in Japan. There's a German fellow who had one, sold it, regretted the sale, then started stalking me in forums to sell him mine. Luckily he got one, sold it cause he got the limited version, then bought it again.

I'll skip all that and keep it.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

If I could only find that Vulcain Meteor again, or perhaps an original Longines Silver Arrow (at a good price), that may already be one exit watch for me...!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Looking good, Rusty -- almost forgot that one
> 
> Yea, it's a Vulcain, though not a cricket


How could you forget it!







I think I did well to get Vulcain! Your gonna have to post a pic now tho'.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I have one Vulcain, a two register chrono from '73 that my grandpa picked up on a trip to Switzerland that year.

I'd love to have a Cricket date, but they're too dear; over $4k. Considering they're not a known brand name, except to watch connoisseurs and older folks, (who remember how much they cost in the 50s and 60s) I'm not surprised they're having troubles. 

They need to figure out how to sell the watches for 1/3 of their current asking prices, to stay relevant.

I was on the hunt for a Cricket, possibly as The Exit Watch. (alarms are SO useful!) The old ones don't have date; the new ones are too expensive. I wound up going for a Bell-Matic, which is on the slow boat from Thailand as we speak. Every bit as useful as a Cricket, but with day/date and a nifty count-down bezel. The only thing it doesn't have is a sapphire crystal and a Swiss pedigree. But I can cope with plexi/Japanese, since it was only $250 shipped.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Off a member on another forum. Make is Rios Vintage. Must say it's lush
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seen those before on panatime. Any chance of some more photos?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Random question, (and asked before), but in the vein of this endless, addictive hunt for the "next" watch: do you have any regrets selling a watch? obviously one that was somehow unique, i.e. that you can't easily re-buy.
> 
> For me it's these three (I still get painful pangs every once a while, thinking I should have hold on to it). They were originally intended for resale, but then I fell for them and wanted to keep them, then came to my senses and sold them after all and eventually lived to regret it.
> 
> ...


Always regret selling the Raven vintage 40mm. But not that much.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Seen those before on panatime. Any chance of some more photos?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk










it's just so damn comfy, quite slim too and got that rich colour and slightly worn look. Got a similar JPM on my BB41 at mo as well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sellers remorse only once - my Steinhart Black Sea but was lucky to find another which I bought last year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

One and only Regret is selling my SBDX012..

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Guys, if I end up getting banned from this site I just wanted to say it's been great hanging with you all. I kind of view WPAC as "the land of misfit toys" forum of WUS. In other words, my kind of people

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I have not regretted selling any watch nor do I now long for any other watch. I think that is why I am so happy with this Rolex homage. Timeless styling and classic good looks. It is one watch that is always a pleasure to look at and a joy to keep on wrist. Finding the watch that is the right fit does not necessarily mean spending crazy money. Rotating through watches is not for me either. When I find something that works that's it, if it doesn't, it's out. The watch, as an extension of my personality, I like stability, comfort, consistency, competency, classic design and form that follows function. To that I am fiercely loyal to the exclusion of any other watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Guys, if I end up getting banned from this site I just wanted to say it's been great hanging with you all. I kind of view WPAC as "the land of misfit toys" forum of WUS. In other words, my kind of people
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Banned from this site.....you must have been in the Rolex thread again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> One and only Regret is selling my SBDX012..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Same here, except mine was a SBDX001.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Guys, if I end up getting banned from this site I just wanted to say it's been great hanging with you all. I kind of view WPAC as "the land of misfit toys" forum of WUS. In other words, my kind of people
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you been upsetting Rolex owners?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I have not regretted selling any watch nor do I now long for any other watch. I think that is why I am so happy with this Rolex homage. Timeless styling and classic good looks. It is one watch that is always a pleasure to look at and a joy to keep on wrist. Finding the watch that is the right fit does not necessarily mean spending crazy money. Rotating through watches is not for me either. When I find something that works that's it, if it doesn't, it's out. The watch, as an extension of my personality, I like stability, comfort, consistency, competency, classic design and form that follows function. To that I am fiercely loyal to the exclusion of any other watch.
> 
> View attachment 12834543


........until you get bored of it eh USC b-) ;-)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Guys, if I end up getting banned from this site I just wanted to say it's been great hanging with you all. I kind of view WPAC as "the land of misfit toys" forum of WUS. In other words, my kind of people


You were warned...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wednesday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I've not regretted any watches I've sold, mostly because I don't think I've ever sold any watch for any reason other than I felt like I was done with it. I used to think people talking about "bonding" with a watch was silly, but over the least year I have become incredibly close with my Casio Oceanus OCW-S100, and lost all interest in some pieces I was rather keen on when I got them (the Tempest Commodore being a key example). Owning watches is like dating; some people you don't connect with at all despite liking their looks, some people you hit it off with but the infatuation doesn't last, some blossom into comfortable lifelong love, and some are "the one that got away". 

Please no one tell my girlfriend that I compared our relationship to watch collecting.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> I've not regretted any watches I've sold, mostly because I don't think I've ever sold any watch for any reason other than I felt like I was done with it. I used to think people talking about "bonding" with a watch was silly, but over the least year I have become incredibly close with my Casio Oceanus OCW-S100, and lost all interest in some pieces I was rather keen on when I got them (the Tempest Commodore being a key example). Owning watches is like dating; some people you don't connect with at all despite liking their looks, some people you hit it off with but the infatuation doesn't last, some blossom into comfortable lifelong love, and some are "the one that got away".
> 
> Please no one tell my girlfriend that I compared our relationship to watch collecting.


I agree with the concept. Bonding with your watch over time. It is a relationship and each watch has a personality/character of it's own.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> ........until you get bored of it eh USC b-) ;-)


Bored, I don't think so. It was too difficult to find and so pleasing on so many levels. I have become very attached to it already. Until it dies, or I die as I have said before.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Bored, I don't think so. It was too difficult to find and so pleasing on so many levels. I have become very attached to it already. Until it dies, or I die as I have said before.


A rolex homage is about the least difficult thing to find in watch terms. 2nd place goes to Panerai homages.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Of course I have already failed in this thread but trying to make amends by selling a watch. 

Anyway, the reason for this post is the whole "exit" thing. During most of 2016, I spent every single weekend doing home renovations on a house in another state. The work and travel time killed our year as it made us totally exhausted and when we finally were home, we just zoned out and tried to recover for the start of the regular 9-5 work week. I wasn't on WUS much and wore a $40 Casio to work on the house. Only bought a few watches at the end of the year as things slowed down - and sold them again. 

The point is - if you want to stop buying or thinking about watches all the time, stay away from WUS and be busy with something else.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Very close, and I did actually get an IWC -- but for resale
> 
> It's a hard one to guess, admittedly. Probably considered a luxury house but this piece I'm getting is from a period where it didn't go so well and they had to band together with some other makers to fight the quartz crisis. So the watch itself is not necessarily very high end, and luckily was very affordable because of it, though the name on it carries some weight. Probably one of the names that are still relatively affordable on the vintage market, even their flagship models (which mine is not). Hint: their signature model is best known for chirping. Another hint is that it's not going so well with them today either.


Vulcain?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jkpa said:


> ............... the reason for this post is the whole "exit" thing..........


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

The "exit" issue is an interesting one. Of all the collecting hobbies I've partaken in (records and comics come to mind), watches is the only one where people seriously talk about an endgoal for their collection, at least in terms of leaving the hobby altogether.

What is it about watches specifically that leads us to believe there's some perfect end-state for what we have and after that we'll be satisfied?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> The "exit" issue is an interesting one. Of all the collecting hobbies I've partaken in (records and comics come to mind), watches is the only one where people seriously talk about an endgoal for their collection, at least in terms of leaving the hobby altogether.
> 
> What is it about watches specifically that leads us to believe there's some perfect end-state for what we have and after that we'll be satisfied?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Because it is not normal to have a "rotation" of a dozen or more watches. 99% of the world's population either gets their time from a mobile phone,wears one watch significantly under $100 in value, or frankly doesn't care what time it is.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Because it is not normal to have a "rotation" of a dozen or more watches. 99% of the world's population either gets their time from a mobile phone,wears one watch significantly under $100 in value, or frankly doesn't care what time it is.


And I myself am not immune from irrational behavior.... I purchased a $300 leather strap for a watch and it was a used one at that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> The "exit" issue is an interesting one. Of all the collecting hobbies I've partaken in (records and comics come to mind), watches is the only one where people seriously talk about an endgoal for their collection, at least in terms of leaving the hobby altogether.
> 
> What is it about watches specifically that leads us to believe there's some perfect end-state for what we have and after that we'll be satisfied?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


.........because this isn't a hobby it's is an addiction. The "exit" watch is realising its all very silly and is a graceful way to get out.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> The "exit" issue is an interesting one. Of all the collecting hobbies I've partaken in (records and comics come to mind), watches is the only one where people seriously talk about an endgoal for their collection, at least in terms of leaving the hobby altogether.
> 
> What is it about watches specifically that leads us to believe there's some perfect end-state for what we have and after that we'll be satisfied?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's a collection not a hobby. Like if you collected Beatles Albums on vinyl. There comes a time when the collection could conceivably be complete. The hobby side of things I believe only comes into it where you spend your time on it. In horology that might mean modding, repairing, etc. I guess at a push regularly browsing/window shopping could qualify.

Flipping was a hobby for me - I enjoy it but I've stopped doing it so much -well not at all recently, so this forum is about as much involvement I have as far as time spent and it being a hobby is concerned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Not sure if it's an exit watch but an original blue dial and bezel Tudor sub for me could be the one to "complete" my collection. I've always had a thing for Tudor and I honestly think I'm almost at full saturation - a sub would complete this collection. I think I could exit with 6 watches and be a one brand man. Nothing will be done in haste though as it would mean having to sell 19 remainder of my watches. So I guess I'm not ready yet 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not sure if it's an exit watch but an original blue dial and bezel Tudor sub for me could be the one to "complete" my collection. I've always had a thing for Tudor and I honestly think I'm almost at full saturation - a sub would complete this collection. I think I could exit with 6 watches and be a one brand man. Nothing will be done in haste though as it would mean having to sell 19 remainder of my watches. So I guess I'm not ready yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice bunch...but there's also that nice brass BB now out...and did you see the two tone? It gives a Rolex a run for its money...you're also missing a blue dial...another Pelagos perhaps...and the older Tudors were nicer IMHO...lots of cool stuff there....man your collection would improve SO much with a couple more watches...

The Beatles aren't recording no more but there's new Tudors coming out every year. You only have two wrists Rusty.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

The bronze is 43mm so too big
The two tone is nice but is effective effectively gold plate so not for me. Vintage plus blue dial brings me back to Tudor blue sub for me. Pipe dream anyhow as the rest aren't for sale. Just chewing things over some..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The bronze is 43mm so too big
> The two tone is nice but is *effective effectively* gold plate so not for me. Vintage plus blue dial brings me back to Tudor blue sub for me. Pipe dream anyhow as the rest aren't for sale. Just chewing things over some..


Gotcha! You want that BAD! :-d

_And its very thick plating actually. Looks awesome but too heavy for me_


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Gotcha! You want that BAD! :-d
> 
> _And its very thick plating actually. Looks awesome but too heavy for me_


The clasp also auto marks the mid link nearest the clasp , leaving an ugly mark. Bit annoying that - on leather it works for me, but ye the 79190 blue sub still wins for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not sure if it's an exit watch but an original blue dial and bezel Tudor sub for me could be the one to "complete" my collection. I've always had a thing for Tudor and I honestly think I'm almost at full saturation - a sub would complete this collection. I think I could exit with 6 watches and be a one brand man. Nothing will be done in haste though as it would mean having to sell 19 remainder of my watches. So I guess I'm not ready yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see myself being very satisfied with that as a collection Rusty. Reckon you should go for it!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I could see myself being very satisfied with that as a collection Rusty. Reckon you should go for it!


I think I'll set target for the purchase at Xmas 2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think I'll set target for the purchase at Xmas 2018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow Rusty. Go for it fella!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Wow Rusty. Go for it fella!


79090 ref I think but I thought I was after 79190 ref. I will be doing some homework I think but here's a pic of a 79090. Just sings to me. And it's this talk of exit watches that to blame lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

"exit watch" was more of an idea.

for example: "I would be perfectly satisfied with Aquanaut - Ingenier - Casio Mudman - whatever"

" that watch costs that much"

"it will replace my x, y and z because it has specifications of x, quality of y and price of y or y + x + z"

"i will be ok with wearing it for longer period of time because its specifics are satisfying my need for everyday watch, which partially do my x, y and z satisfy, but not quite"

"I will give my x, y and z a fair and unbiased opinion and decide if I will sell them and pursue exit"

"process will be long and untill I get rid of x,y and z, I will not buy Q or R, bexause I am after exit"

"in the meantime I will learn all I need to know about exit and try it if I manage"



in the end you will end up will heap of money..and believe me you will think twice before you use it for exit watch. there is no such thing. Even "grail watch" is overrated term. You will never be satisfied with one watch. But it is a great way to overthink what you really want form your watch and stop buying wrong things because you felt bored or were cheap.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> "exit watch" was more of an idea.
> 
> for example: "I would be perfectly satisfied with Aquanaut - Ingenier - Casio Mudman - whatever"
> 
> ...


I could sell 7 steinharts which would raise enough, or the omega moony would do it almost without so deep a cull. Much thinking to do ..... much thinking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

The idea of an exit watch is attractive, but to me the key is what (apart from buying another watch.....) actually makes the "exit"? Exit means in my head getting off WUS and moving on, otherwise I just bought another watch.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> The idea of an exit watch is attractive, but to me the key is what (apart from buying another watch.....) actually makes the "exit"? Exit means in my head getting off WUS and moving on, otherwise I just bought another watch.......


How do you exit or beat an addiction?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I've grown much more comfortable with selling my GS this week. I briefly thought of selling the speedy too. That didnt last

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> How do you exit or beat an addiction?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Swap it for another addiction usually....... 

.....stay away from sources of enabling is a good starter.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> How do you exit or beat an addiction?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


In my case, I have much other things on my mind. Business wise and overall all the rest. Now I started to look at watches as not so much of a deal in life. In fact the whole thing became a burden in way.

on top of all , Paypal demands "proof of identity" documents to be sent to them. In my experience, that is one big PITA. for example, since my flat is registered on my wifes name (dont ask, it was just that way when we got the mortgage on it) only thing I can send as proof of adress are bills for phone and internet provider. Hope that will be enough. The whole thing "buy and sell" thing just became too much of a headache


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not sure if it's an exit watch but an original blue dial and bezel Tudor sub for me could be the one to "complete" my collection. I've always had a thing for Tudor and I honestly think I'm almost at full saturation - a sub would complete this collection. I think I could exit with 6 watches and be a one brand man. Nothing will be done in haste though as it would mean having to sell 19 remainder of my watches. So I guess I'm not ready yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that really is quite a beautiful collection...and yes, seen as a collection, you could
call it done, or you could reach back in time, and have the acquisition of of older
watches create more and more of a drag on your resources. my collection seems
done too, i'm a seiko guy, but i don't have to have bullheads or chronographs. 
i believe i will wind up limiting my collection to pieces with rotating bezels...there
has to be some limit ( for most of us, i'd imagine.) 5 or 6 watches would be plenty
for wearing, no?

i have taken a bunch of watches and placed them into an "appreciation" tray,
a tray of watches i won't wear, but that i feel will appreciate in value due to their
fine condition and relative rarity. some are so beautiful i can hardly bear to wear them 
seriously. but as a retirement fund, it might make as much sense as anything else,
especially since the money has already been spent.

so, realistically speaking, i wonder, will tudors appreciate in value? vintage seikos?
i am not so sure, wondering what some of the more financially-minded might think?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

that's true....can we stop looking at watches? stop reading about stopping
looking at watches? stop thinking about all these things that have to stop?
it makes my head hurt. what makes my head not hurt? reading a book onm
an unrelated subject, going for a walk in nature, cooking a nice meal, etc...
so many ways to engage with the world in a healthy manner.

my watch addiction got to the point of requiring too much of my attention
and resources. that was un healthy, for me...only you can determine what
is unhealthy for you...now i'm going to step back by selling, i have 4 watches 
on fee bay right now. and i get a dopamine hit when a watch sells, yes...but
sooner or later, i want to get away from all these internet-generated dopamine
hits....when that happens, i will be free, and that is the healthiest state, no?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've grown much more comfortable with selling my GS this week. I briefly thought of selling the speedy too. That didnt last
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


After viewing your SLA017 on the US Tropic and not sure what the GS is but those two and a G-Shock to mow the grass in or change the oil on your car or clean out the gutters,.....those 3 would be a very fine exit.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Heljestrand said:


> After viewing your SLA017 on the US Tropic and not sure what the GS is but those two and a G-Shock to mow the grass in or change the oil on your car or clean out the gutters,.....those 3 would be a very fine exit.


Thank you.

SBGH001 is the GS in question










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> SBGH001 is the GS in question
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, you're done.

Pick out a nice G-Shock beater and enjoy those two SUPER classy Seiko. Sell the rest and take the significant other on an amazing get-away....or if there isn't a significant other take yourself on an amazing getaway. EXPERIENCES trump possessions.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Oh yeah, you're done.
> 
> Pick out a nice G-Shock beater and enjoy those two SUPER classy Seiko. Sell the rest and take the significant other on an amazing get-away....or if there isn't a significant other take yourself on an amazing getaway. EXPERIENCES trump possessions.


If he wears the GS on the getaway he might end up FINDING a significant other. Wear the G shock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> so, realistically speaking, i wonder, will tudors appreciate in value? vintage seikos?
> i am not so sure, wondering what some of the more financially-minded might think?


I think all vintage stuff will appreciate in value as time goes by. We are already living in the era of the 'disposable'. Most of the items we handle every day are disposable, as in replaceable within a couple of years without giving it much thought. Started with computers, spread to phones, TV sets, cars... Now there are 3D printers and decentralized production capabilities, pretty soon robots and our very own little CAD/CAE workshop with a blocky R2D2 handling the dangerous stuff.

People will always collect stuff, its our nature, and everyone will want to own something unique. The only problem is making out fake stuff and that's the bonus with watches, they are minute complex machines whose original blueprints are now lost. Even if we eventually get duplicating technology as good as in Star Trek, still you could carbon date stuff. The appeal of an 'original' anything will be much bigger in an otherwise copycat world. Just my two cents.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations on One Watch Nirvana, (OWN) usclassic. I think half of the heckling you're getting is from skepticism, and half is jealousy. I know I'm a little jealous that I can't be happy with just one!

The only "problem" is that the watch style you picked for your OWN is the most-immitated watch in history. May not be a problem, with the right outlook, I guess.

Did you join the Brotherhood of Submariner Homages thread yet?

Did you sell the poor little Casio yet? Or did you wise up and keep it as a back-up? 



usclassic said:


> I have not regretted selling any watch nor do I now long for any other watch. I think that is why I am so happy with this Rolex homage. Timeless styling and classic good looks. It is one watch that is always a pleasure to look at and a joy to keep on wrist. Finding the watch that is the right fit does not necessarily mean spending crazy money. Rotating through watches is not for me either. When I find something that works that's it, if it doesn't, it's out. The watch, as an extension of my personality, I like stability, comfort, consistency, competency, classic design and form that follows function. To that I am fiercely loyal to the exclusion of any other watch.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Watches are expensive, compared to the usual records or comics. Even an expensive record is $50. Same for comics. There are super-expensive ones, I'm sure, but it's not the norm.

By the way, I have a record collection too. My first memories of music were from a little red plastic record player as a 5 year old boy. I remember liking the William Tell overture and the cannon one by Tchaikovsky. I rediscovered records a year or two ago, and just bought interesting used ones, and on the odd occasion I decide I must own an album that was originally released on vinyl, that's what I go for. Late 80s and later music, I still get CDs.

I like checking in at Goodwill and Half Priced Books for interesting ones. For example: The Whispering Organ Sound of Brad Swanson. 



RLextherobot said:


> The "exit" issue is an interesting one. Of all the collecting hobbies I've partaken in (records and comics come to mind), watches is the only one where people seriously talk about an endgoal for their collection, at least in terms of leaving the hobby altogether.
> 
> What is it about watches specifically that leads us to believe there's some perfect end-state for what we have and after that we'll be satisfied?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm getting a fixation on those two (gilt is my guilty pleasure). That exit watch thing is a neat trick.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Smaug said:


> Watches are expensive, compared to the usual records or comics. Even an expensive record is $50. Same for comics. There are super-expensive ones, I'm sure, but it's not the norm.
> 
> By the way, I have a record collection too. My first memories of music were from a little red plastic record player as a 5 year old boy. I remember liking the William Tell overture and the cannon one by Tchaikovsky. I rediscovered records a year or two ago, and just bought interesting used ones, and on the odd occasion I decide I must own an album that was originally released on vinyl, that's what I go for. Late 80s and later music, I still get CDs.
> 
> I like checking in at Goodwill and Half Priced Books for interesting ones. For example: The Whispering Organ Sound of Brad Swanson.


Yeah, I think what really separates watches from other collecting pursuits I have engaged in is the cost. Like, when I was collecting first pressings of Skinny Puppy records, the most I spent on any one piece was about $100 Canadian, and I hemmed and hawed over that price too.

I will say that I do think of collecting as a hobby though. When I was buying issues of Doom Patrol from the sixties (completed my run last year), it involved going to comic shows, looking online, trading with other enthusiasts and so on. It wasn't a passive "press Buy it Now" experience, it involved interaction with the collection itself and with other enthusiasts.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> A rolex homage is about the least difficult thing to find in watch terms. 2nd place goes to Panerai homages.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sure submariner look a likes abound. But finding the case quality, ceramic bezel quality, bracelet quality, size, attention to details and 28,800 smooth automatic accuracy for a couple hundred bucks, for me that was elusive until now.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Sure submariner look a likes abound. But finding the case quality, ceramic bezel quality, bracelet quality, size, attention to details and 28,800 smooth automatic accuracy for a couple hundred bucks, for me that was elusive until now.


£62 or best offer and free postage....
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111976557649 
As for the heckling I know why I'm doing it. It's making you dig your heels in so we are making you more likely to succeed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Smaug said:


> Congratulations on One Watch Nirvana, (OWN) usclassic. I think half of the heckling you're getting is from skepticism, and half is jealousy. I know I'm a little jealous that I can't be happy with just one!
> 
> The only "problem" is that the watch style you picked for your OWN is the most-immitated watch in history. May not be a problem, with the right outlook, I guess.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your comments. Yes I have posted on the Brotherhood thread but I am not joining. I wanted to share what I have found to be the creme de la creme. It is better than the actual Rolex sub I owned in the eighties. It has satisfied and fulfilled everything I was looking for in a watch. It is a joy to watch and wear. That is why I posted the review and why I support what Ethan Guo and Emily Feng have accomplished. It is my exit from WUS forums watch. While I still love watches I hope everyone can find what they are looking for as well. Collecting no longer interests me at my stage of life. Once I complete what I want to add to the review I shall fade off the forums. I don't want to offend anyone but I have become disinterested now. I look at my wrist and that is all the watch joy I need.
As to the modded Casio it will be listed for sale. I have been waiting for a bracelet coming from China and will see how it works on that as an added selling point. I don't see the need for any backup so I prefer to let someone else enjoy it instead of it wasting away.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Sure submariner look a likes abound. But finding the case quality, ceramic bezel quality, bracelet quality, size, attention to details and 28,800 smooth automatic accuracy for a couple hundred bucks, for me that was elusive until now.


Congrats. Hope it works out for you

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I fail on the one watch, one week challenge. I had to go back to the Seiko. Shame.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jetcash said:


> I fail on the one watch, one week challenge. I had to go back to the Seiko. Shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not a FAIL at all.... you learned something from the process! Now the question is if the watch that didn't make a week is worth keeping or not.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Ironically, the one that got the bump is the one with the highest resale value.

I bet if I had put it on the mesh, it would have lasted longer. Too bad my new jubilee is the wrong size for the Citizen.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> in the end you will end up will heap of money..and believe me you will think twice before you use it for exit watch. there is no such thing. Even "grail watch" is overrated term. You will never be satisfied with one watch. But it is a great way to overthink what you really want form your watch and stop buying wrong things because you felt bored or were cheap.


Well, I think 'exit watch' --> exit from watch collecting.

As for "grail watch" we can assume that ***** drank from more than one cup in his adult lifetime. So grail just means the LAST one. I guess that's the same as the exit watch, right?

A couple years from now, we can have a thread for "re-entry watch" :think:

It's hopeless. I've been resisting on and off since 2001, sometimes going several years before purchases and coming back to WUS with my tail between my legs.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's my new Beijing. Sold a vintage Omega and a couple Casios for it.

Having realized, I have much more opportunity to wear dress watches than big gaudy tool watches, I thought that was a good choice.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Do I need to bash it or I will be again declared as aggressive balkan boy?

(actually I like it a lot... But... Shhhh... Lets keep it a secret)

Thumbs up.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Heljestrand said:


> Oh yeah, you're done.
> 
> Pick out a nice G-Shock beater and enjoy those two SUPER classy Seiko. Sell the rest and take the significant other on an amazing get-away....or if there isn't a significant other take yourself on an amazing getaway. EXPERIENCES trump possessions.


I'm leaning towards 62Mas, Speedy, quartz Tuna.....i have a digital allergy, anaphylactic levels. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, you're done.
> ...


 That'll work too.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Here's my new Beijing. Sold a vintage Omega and a couple Casios for it.
> 
> Having realized, I have much more opportunity to wear dress watches than big gaudy tool watches, I thought that was a good choice.


Looks good. Does it work?


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Have it it, Aggressive Croatian Guy! 

Just keep in mind that I sold 10 watches and bought 2 of about the same cash value. So officially, I'm "off the wagon." In spirit? My collection has shrunk.

I did a YouTube first impressions video, which might furnish you with additional ammunition:








sinner777 said:


> Do I need to bash it or I will be again declared as aggressive balkan boy?
> 
> (actually I like it a lot... But... Shhhh... Lets keep it a secret)
> 
> Thumbs up.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> £62 or best offer and free postage....
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111976557649
> As for the heckling I know why I'm doing it. It's making you dig your heels in so we are making you more likely to succeed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that link. For me the proportions are off on that one. I would not buy, nor would I be tempted. Heckling is of no consequence (unless you are Michael Richards) It is the watch itself that brings the success. I appreciate the banter but I only have to please myself and the Lord, this time I have done it, at least for me. If you could get you hands on one of these you would see it is not a cheap knockoff.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> Thanks for that link. For me the proportions are off on that one. I would not buy, nor would I be tempted. Heckling is of no consequence (unless you are Michael Richards) It is the watch itself that brings the success. I appreciate the banter but I only have to please myself and the Lord, this time I have done it, at least for me. If you could get you hands on one of these you would see it is not a cheap knockoff.


USC I am glad you are pleased with your watch. I think it looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> USC I am glad you are pleased with your watch. I think it looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here USC, I'm pleased that you are so ecstatic about your new watch......

......I've still got a bet on how long it'll last.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Have it it, Aggressive Croatian Guy!
> 
> Just keep in mind that I sold 10 watches and bought 2 of about the same cash value. So officially, I'm "off the wagon." In spirit? My collection has shrunk.
> 
> I did a YouTube first impressions video, which might furnish you with additional ammunition:


Thanks for that video! I had been looking at a Beihai on and off for quite some time, unsure whether I should get one. This vid successfully convinced me I shouldn't.
All the quality statements I have heard before, so I don't doubt its a good watch. Just the case design really doesn't seem to do it for me, which is funny, because that is exactly what attracted me to it initially. Your video was the first good look at that case from some different angles, and suddenly it seems not so interesting anymore. So thanks for checking one more watch off the back of my mind. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm getting a fixation on those two (gilt is my guilty pleasure). That exit watch thing is a neat trick.
> 
> View attachment 12836669


Beautiful, will you list the model numbers please and tell me they're not 44mm?

edit: found them, SBGH255/257. They're not 44mm, they're 47mm and 17mm thick! GD, why are the only ~40mm ish divers Seiko offers either a $100 beater or a $4,000 LE. I realize these are significantly more than $4,000 btw.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Same here USC, I'm pleased that you are so ecstatic about your new watch......
> 
> ......I've still got a bet on how long it'll last.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I hope I have not enticed any WPAC members to much. The point is simply to say that if you find the right watch for you, you can stop shopping. Learn to appreciate the finer details. The way the light changes appearance of that dial you love. The gleam of freshly washed stainless or gold or whatever you have. Find out what _you_ like, not what others like or desire and then stick it on your wrist. Test it, try it, it is a process. I think the popular term is finding your grail watch. You have heard the story of the man who upon finding a pearl of great value sold all that he had to buy it. When you find the right watch you can let the others go, they lose their charm but can be enjoyed by others.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I hope I have not enticed any WPAC members to much. The point is simply to say that if you find the right watch for you, you can stop shopping. Learn to appreciate the finer details. The way the light changes appearance of that dial you love. The gleam of freshly washed stainless or gold or whatever you have. Find out what _you_ like, not what others like or desire and then stick it on your wrist. Test it, try it, it is a process. I think the popular term is finding your grail watch. You have heard the story of the man who upon finding a pearl of great value sold all that he had to buy it. When you find the right watch you can let the others go, they lose their charm but can be enjoyed by others.


Ok just have to say this, and this is 100% true, I literally just finished watching an old episode of Star Trek 5 minutes ago with my son and at the end of the episode Scottie related the tale of the Pearl of Great Value.

Coincidence? You be the judge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Er, sorry, but that isn’t how it goes. The man finds the pearl in a field and doesn’t appear to tell anyone; then sells all that he has to buy the field so he can own the pearl in it. It’s in Matthew 13:44...

Anyway, just checking in here: I stay off WUS for weeks at a time now to avoid temptation. Haven’t bought anything yet. Good luck to everyone who is attempting this challenge.


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> The clasp also auto marks the mid link nearest the clasp , leaving an ugly mark. Bit annoying that - on leather it works for me, but ye the 79190 blue sub still wins for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the flesh it's pretty nice. It got mistaken for a two tone Rollie recently by three Rolex fans at a mall. One guy actually had the two tone Rollie ordered. Needless to say they were pretty disappointed.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Er, sorry, but that isn't how it goes. The man finds the pearl in a field and doesn't appear to tell anyone; then sells all that he has to buy the field so he can own the pearl in it. It's in Matthew 13:44...
> 
> Anyway, just checking in here: I stay off WUS for weeks at a time now to avoid temptation. Haven't bought anything yet. Good luck to everyone who is attempting this challenge.


Thank you..

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Let’s tackle the exit watch scenario with this question....and maybe an already discussed topic on a different thread or a potential new post: but by a show of likes, how many members on this thread have actually saved for a watch? I mean actual putting money away for a specific watch, not just using your “savings” or a credit card, but putting away $$ in a shoe box or any federally protected shoe box.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Kells said:


> Let's tackle the exit watch scenario with this question....and maybe an already discussed topic on a different thread or a potential new post: but by a show of likes, how many members on this thread have actually saved for a watch? I mean actual putting money away for a specific watch, not just using your "savings" or a credit card, but putting away $$ in a shoe box or any federally protected shoe box.


I have and I am currently. I can normally buy what I want, to a point obviously, when I want but I force myself to save actual money or use funds from selling stuff (usually it's a combination of both). A hundred or two a month can add up pretty quickly.

This makes me think a little more about the watch and, for the most part I haven't made many mistakes. Currently saving for a Damasko DA38 that I would have just went out and bought a year ago.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Kells said:


> Let's tackle the exit watch scenario with this question....and maybe an already discussed topic on a different thread or a potential new post: but by a show of likes, how many members on this thread have actually saved for a watch? I mean actual putting money away for a specific watch, not just using your "savings" or a credit card, but putting away $$ in a shoe box or any federally protected shoe box.


Between selling and some saving that's how I buy. And is this exit watch thing like a one watch only or the last in a collection to round it out?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I have and I am currently. I can normally buy what I want, to a point obviously, when I want but I force myself to save actual money or use funds from selling stuff (usually it's a combination of both). A hundred or two a month can add up pretty quickly.
> 
> This makes me think a little more about the watch and, for the most part I haven't made many mistakes. Currently saving for a Damasko DA38.


That's nice, and a quick way to purchase a watch. A couple hundred dollars a month will add up pretty quick.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

nyamoci said:


> Between selling and some saving that's how I buy. And is this exit watch thing like a one watch only or the last in a collection to round it out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Could be either, I guess. Depends on where you're at or what you want to end up with. Some can do with one watch, I might need at least a couple or three to choose from.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Could be either, I guess. Depends on where you're at or what you want to end up with. Some can do with one watch, I might need at least a couple or three to choose from.


Glad I'm not alone. I'm thinking 5? 4 if you don't count a cheap digital. I'd end up with 8 total though. The last 3 are sentimental. 2 watches and 1 pocket watch

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

nyamoci said:


> Glad I'm not alone. I'm thinking 5? 4 if you don't count a cheap digital. I'd end up with 8 total though. The last 3 are sentimental. 2 watches and 1 pocket watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thinking of making my last two purchases, my exit watches, the most thoughtful, painful (the thought of not impulsively purchasing a watch) experience of my watch collecting life. And I want to take a while so I can appreciate the watches I currently have.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Kells said:


> Thinking of making my last two purchases, my exit watches, the most thoughtful, painful (the thought of not impulsively purchasing a watch) experience of my watch collecting life. And I want to take a while so I can appreciate the watches I currently have.


I'm thinking sumo. Try something that's supposed to be a little nicer. Would work for my life style. I only dress up for weddings and funerals anymore

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Beautiful, will you list the model numbers please and tell me they're not 44mm?
> 
> edit: found them, SBGH255/257. They're not 44mm, they're 47mm and 17mm thick! GD, why are the only ~40mm ish divers Seiko offers either a $100 beater or a $4,000 LE. I realize these are significantly more than $4,000 btw.


But they are not just Seiko... They are Graaaand Seiko.

Like the exit watch theory goes, the more untenable the target the least likely you're to reach it. I can but I question the sanity in doing so, service costs on those must equal an arm and a couple of toes.

I really like that case design though, huge as it may be. And there's a lot more than I expected coming in the 2nd hand market already. Probably buyer's regret from Japanese folk with small wrists.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> Between selling and some saving that's how I buy. And is this exit watch thing like a one watch only or the last in a collection to round it out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


For me there is no such thing as one exit watch. There simply isn't a suitable watch that ticks the boxes / can I wear it swimming with my son....to a wedding in full black tie regalia ..... to be worn in garden while chopping back bramble bushes. This is where for me the terms exit and Grail differ. Grail is that one watch that always felt unattainable ( price or rarity or whatever) whereas for me exit would be an exit-collection and not a single piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice thing about this discussion last couple of pages is that its stuff we usually think alone for ourselves and then just fade away from the forums, feeling kinda bitter. Closure needn't be like that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I hope I have not enticed any WPAC members to much. The point is simply to say that if you find the right watch for you, you can stop shopping. Learn to appreciate the finer details. The way the light changes appearance of that dial you love. The gleam of freshly washed stainless or gold or whatever you have. Find out what _you_ like, not what others like or desire and then stick it on your wrist. Test it, try it, it is a process. I think the popular term is finding your grail watch. You have heard the story of the man who upon finding a pearl of great value sold all that he had to buy it. When you find the right watch you can let the others go, they lose their charm but can be enjoyed by others.


Probably USC. The problem is that for some of us that search seems to be endless and satisfaction is elusive, maybe even impossible. Or another way to look at this is that they are just watches and this is all an irrelevance, find a watch you like and live with it and stop trying to find something that doesn't exist (e.g. perfection.....).

If you are still singing the praises of the phoibos in a year's time I'll believe you.....! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Have it it, Aggressive Croatian Guy!
> 
> Just keep in mind that I sold 10 watches and bought 2 of about the same cash value. So officially, I'm "off the wagon." In spirit? My collection has shrunk.
> 
> I did a YouTube first impressions video, which might furnish you with additional ammunition:


Actually , I have my decent share of respect for Chinese watches (not usual Parnis/Bliger/Alix ...). I owned 3 Perpetual watches and all of them were top notch, in terms of quality and finish. Alos had vintage Seagull ST5 watches and they were great .

as it comes to Beijing, I was wondering about the movement..are those really chatons in the movement or just decoration?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> (...), find a watch you like and live with it and stop trying to find something that doesn't exist (e.g. perfection.....). (...)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's my biggest problem with the exit watch thing... As soon as I start trying to define what that watch should be, my inner perfectionist takes over. The 40mm dual time atomic watch with an hourly chime that also looks awesome, it doesn't exist. This description though, is already a lot less stringent than my initial list of requirements. I will get there eventually, in baby steps.

I bought the lineage as the next best thing to that description. And while I like it a lot more than expected, it is still only the next best thing. Though I think I might appreciate it more when the size of the collection reduces.

One thing I have found so far, in my 6-watch experiment, is that I do seem to appreciate those 6 watches more than I did when they were amongst 12. They get compared less to my other watches - comparing always leads to the flaws becoming more visible, or the good parts get exaggerated. And of course they also get more wristtime, so more time to appreciate them. There also seems to be a shift in my preferences, but I'll wait a bit longer to reach conclusions on that. But in all I would say I am already happier with the smaller collection as opposed to the 12 watches.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> That's my biggest problem with the exit watch thing... As soon as I start trying to define what that watch should be, my inner perfectionist takes over. The 40mm dual time atomic watch with an hourly chime that also looks awesome, it doesn't exist. This description though, is already a lot less stringent than my initial list of requirements. I will get there eventually, in baby steps.
> 
> I bought the lineage as the next best thing to that description. And while I like it a lot more than expected, it is still only the next best thing. Though I think I might appreciate it more when the size of the collection reduces.
> 
> One thing I have found so far, in my 6-watch experiment, is that I do seem to appreciate those 6 watches more than I did when they were amongst 12. They get compared less to my other watches - comparing always leads to the flaws becoming more visible, or the good parts get exaggerated. And of course they also get more wristtime, so more time to appreciate them. There also seems to be a shift in my preferences, but I'll wait a bit longer to reach conclusions on that. But in all I would say I am already happier with the smaller collection as opposed to the 12 watches.


The other thing that I find, on the subject of looking for perfection, is that from week to week my tastes change and whilst this week I may like a Nomos, next week I'll be liking vintage Rolex GMT homages......

......I don't think perfection exists for me, just lots of watches that are all good and I could happily love with.

If I never came on here I'd not have anything to change that would I?! Exit watch is sounding better and better.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The other thing that I find, on the subject of looking for perfection, is that from week to week my tastes change and whilst this week I may like a Nomos, next week I'll be liking vintage Rolex GMT homages......
> 
> ......I don't think perfection exists for me, just lots of watches that are all good and I could happily love with.
> 
> ...


I guess we differ there. My "perfect" watch I have described, has been the same for quite a while; and owning my Lineage has at least confirmed that that is what I am looking after.
Of course my tastes have changed since I first got into this "hobby/addiction", but mainly because of increasing knowledge and experience. Besides, that change has occurred as a slow evolution over the past years, and has never been all over the place on a weekly basis.

Of course, when I see a watch I haven't seen before, sometimes I feel like its gorgeous initially and then after a week no more. But that is not what I would define as my taste; that is just an impulsive emotional response to a new shiny object. The MWW Iconik 4 that just got released would be an example of that - initially I was crazy about it, now not anymore. 
The ones I still like a few months after seeing for the first time, that is what I'd define as my taste. The seasickforth would be an example of that. The series I cought my attention a year ago, but the colors didn't convince me; still it was in the back of my mind. Then the yellow one was teased for the series II, and got my attention again and held it for months.

Perfection is of course an illusion, but it does provide a vision to strive towards. For me, I think there would be no one watch that would cover all my requirements; but a small collection close to perfect could be possible.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Btw, Hornet, this thread is the best idea in WUS by a long shot. Most interesting and thought provoking conversations I have read and participated in on WUS. Finally some sensibility to balance out the mania of this forum. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Exit watch for me represents a satisfactory way for me to get off the roller coaster of manic behavior that is WIS. Because I have been fully participating in this community for so long I have picked up some habits, preferences, and biases along the way. So I now have to deal with those when exiting. So I want to find a small collection of watches that will satisfy 80% of my WIS urges for the foreseeable future. IT IS NOT AN END TO MY WATCH WEARING<BUYING< INTERESTS. It is just a means to an end and that end is a healthy break from the craziness. So if I leave with 5 watches that is what it takes to exit NOW. And a break for me will mean avoiding WUS. Hopefully after a couple of years (and with a more lvele head) I can re-evaluate my 5, sell a couple of pieces, buy a couple of pieces, and exit once again with maybe only 2 or 3. I think a healthy view (for me) of watches to own will result in no more than 2 or 3 (sans beater). But that will take time go get to that point so that the exit THEN will be different.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I spy with my little eye ......

Yet another Hornet flip within a month of buying .... still, at least you're setting the price more on line with my thinking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> I spy with my little eye ......
> 
> Yet another Hornet flip within a month of buying .... still, at least you're setting the price more on line with my thinking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta say that we all probably saw that coming. The colors alone weren't going to save that watch based on Hornet's previous reasons for letting other iterations of it go in the past. But who am I to talk, since I'm on my 5th Turtle and 2nd PADI. Up until this one I had been able to ride the wave of Turtle mania and never lost money on a flip. This one I'm not as likely to be so lucky if I part with it. So far no desire to let it go though.

Good luck Hornet! Hope you get your asking $


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Er, sorry, but that isn't how it goes. The man finds the pearl in a field and doesn't appear to tell anyone; then sells all that he has to buy the field so he can own the pearl in it. It's in Matthew 13:44...
> 
> Anyway, just checking in here: I stay off WUS for weeks at a time now to avoid temptation. Haven't bought anything yet. Good luck to everyone who is attempting this challenge.


Matthew 13: 45 "Again, the kingdom of heaven is like a merchant in search of fine pearls, 46, who, on finding one pearl of great value, went and sold all that he had and bought it. ESV


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Guess it's bible class today. I'm out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Exit watch for me represents a satisfactory way for me to get off the roller coaster of manic behavior that is WIS. Because I have been fully participating in this community for so long I have picked up some habits, preferences, and biases along the way. So I now have to deal with those when exiting. So I want to find a small collection of watches that will satisfy 80% of my WIS urges for the foreseeable future. IT IS NOT AN END TO MY WATCH WEARING<BUYING< INTERESTS. It is just a means to an end and that end is a healthy break from the craziness. So if I leave with 5 watches that is what it takes to exit NOW. And a break for me will mean avoiding WUS. Hopefully after a couple of years (and with a more lvele head) I can re-evaluate my 5, sell a couple of pieces, buy a couple of pieces, and exit once again with maybe only 2 or 3. I think a healthy view (for me) of watches to own will result in no more than 2 or 3 (sans beater). But that will take time go get to that point so that the exit THEN will be different.


This is exactly what I want to do. :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I spy with my little eye ......
> 
> Yet another Hornet flip within a month of buying .... still, at least you're setting the price more on line with my thinking


Glad that you approve Rusty .



valuewatchguy said:


> Gotta say that we all probably saw that coming. The colors alone weren't going to save that watch based on Hornet's previous reasons for letting other iterations of it go in the past. But who am I to talk, since I'm on my 5th Turtle and 2nd PADI. Up until this one I had been able to ride the wave of Turtle mania and never lost money on a flip. This one I'm not as likely to be so lucky if I part with it. So far no desire to let it go though.
> 
> Good luck Hornet! Hope you get your asking $


I hope so too VWG......

.......I want to love the watch, but I don't. It's beautifully made and I think is good looking, but it isn't for me. Have to say that the 22mm/18mm bracelet was very comfortable and made a significant difference to it. Surprising how such a small change made a big difference.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Guess it's bible class today. I'm out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Politics and religion should be subjects we avoid on here........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Politics and religion should be subjects we avoid on here........


I agree BIGLY........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
sorry I couldn't help it. Sorry.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hypothetical question here which I'm interested in opinions......

Given a watch which is exactly the same in all aspects apart from the dial colour, which would you pick a black dial or a white dial. Let's say hypothetically it's a dress watch, but contemporary rather than classic.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hypothetical question here which I'm interested in opinions......
> 
> Given a watch which is exactly the same in all aspects apart from the dial colour, which would you pick a black dial or a white dial. Let's say hypothetically it's a dress watch, but contemporary rather than classic.......


If its my only watch then it would be black, otherwise it depends on the rest of the collection, but still, I don't think white has much staying power. I sold the silver dialed Sumo despite it being a fabulous looking watch, best Sumo around IMHO. Just didn't get enough time in my rotation.


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't make rash decisions about consolidating, I'd suggest taking your time. We always recommend the "wear it for a week" treatment before selling to make sure. As well if you spend time considering how you'd consolidate it takes you away from looking at new watches......


I am going to take this advice and try wearing my L&H Phantom for a week. It is a watch I was never too keen on since it arrived, I have never worn it for more than a day. Imo it has the side profile of a brick and the hands that look fine on the khaki version look far too thin on the black dial version I have. That said, I will give it a week to change my opinion.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> Actually , I have my decent share of respect for Chinese watches (not usual Parnis/Bliger/Alix ...). I owned 3 Perpetual watches and all of them were top notch, in terms of quality and finish. Alos had vintage Seagull ST5 watches and they were great .
> 
> as it comes to Beijing, I was wondering about the movement..are those really chatons in the movement or just decoration?


Real gold chatons and blued screws! It's finished like a $10k Swiss watch. The movement is somewhat basic, but then aren't most of the ones we look at? (chronos aside)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Real gold chatons and blued screws! It's finished like a $10k Swiss watch. The movement is somewhat basic, but then aren't most of the ones we look at? (chronos aside)


Nice watch. Classic and subtle design.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Hypothetical question here which I'm interested in opinions......
> 
> Given a watch which is exactly the same in all aspects apart from the dial colour, which would you pick a black dial or a white dial. Let's say hypothetically it's a dress watch, but contemporary rather than classic.......


Black. Without doubt.

EDIT : I was going to add TWSS but not sure if appropriate...


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Exit watch for me represents a satisfactory way for me to get off the roller coaster of manic behavior that is WIS.


It's not ALL WIS'. We think we're more sensible, here in the Affordables sub-forum. The reality is that a lot of the guys who buy high-dollar watches save for awhile, and buy fewer pieces. A lot of them only have < 5 or <10 watches total. Lots of us here have dozens.

I'm starting to go that way myself. Fewer, but nicer watches. I think I'd like to get down to 20, eventually. Maybe with a pass for a few Casios and a Vostok or two.

Is it really more affordable to buy 40 "affordable" watches, instead of 10 "expensive" watches? Esp. when you lose money along the way? :think:

For me, the quantity of watches was getting to be a problem, and I realized I don't wear a lot of the lower end ones very often. And they're not worth selling, so they were a complete waste. Gotta pretty much give them away.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Politics and religion should be subjects we avoid on here........


Not _should be;_ it is WUS policy.

I don't like it when folks bring religion into every subject. I try hard not to bring my LACK of religion into them. It's like smoking: do it if you want, but keep me the hell out of it.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Guess it's bible class today. I'm out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better?


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

I've never sold or traded a watch in my life. For those who know more about this, here's a question.

If I wanted to, for fun, trade a watch (say an entry level g shock I own but never wear) for another watch, and then trade that watch for another watch, and so on, what is the likelihood that I could trade for increasingly valuable watches over time, even after considering transaction costs?

I got the idea from a story I read about a guy who traded a red paper clip for a pen, and that pen for something else, etc etc until he traded something for a farm house. Here's the Wikipedia entry:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_red_paperclip

I'm guessing that with watches the path from, Gshock to Patek would be a lot more difficult, no?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jim44 said:


> I've never sold or traded a watch in my life. For those who know more about this, here's a question.
> 
> If I wanted to, for fun, trade a watch (say an entry level g shock I own but never wear) for another watch, and then trade that watch for another watch, and so on, what is the likelihood that I could trade for increasingly valuable watches over time, even after considering transaction costs?
> 
> ...


If you are smart enough, no problem. I used to raise value on trades without problems. And often on funniest things...

I got a bunch of fashion watches for dimes when local shop went under, with dozen of discontinued Casio watches and some Orient watches.

All of fashion watches I traded for vintage watches. And all went to 20 something that inhereted old Omegas and Zeniths that were too small or too old looking for them to wear.

45 mm Armani for 35 mm Omega Seamaster? No problem. Armani is sold for 350$ in store, the guy got offered 50$ for omega. I rehauled it and sold it for 350. Armani was around 15$ just because I bought it as a large lot with other watches with dead battery...

Also, never forget that in trades sometimes watches dont have to be of equal value.

People just dont want to wear stuff they dont like.

As it comes to higher tier watches, sometimes the stuff that comes with watch is expensive. Bracelets, original straps... If you manage to sell it separately you are good.

Only one rule : never ever add cash in trade. Only accept cash from other side or extra watches if you already have a buyer or you know how to sell it.

Oh and second rule : never bash the watch you are going to get in trade. You will have to sell it or trade it once. It will not look good if you said to someone "as Archie Luxury would say :that is some s....y watch 
" and then you sell it or trade it further as "great watch".

My 2c.

It will take you much time and nerves and hassling. I have worked in retail and actually still work in retail, you need some basic manners and a little stubbornes.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> I've never sold or traded a watch in my life. For those who know more about this, here's a question.
> 
> If I wanted to, for fun, trade a watch (say an entry level g shock I own but never wear) for another watch, and then trade that watch for another watch, and so on, what is the likelihood that I could trade for increasingly valuable watches over time, even after considering transaction costs?
> 
> ...


I think flipping is easier for profit than trading , but I'm tempted to have a go at this . Ok I got a steinhart here-who wants to trade me for a Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think flipping is easier for profit than trading , but I'm tempted to have a go at this . Ok I got a steinhart here-who wants to trade me for a Rolex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That whole story stinks of BS I'm afraid. How can you trade a movie role? It's not yours to trade... it's the casting directors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rwbug said:


> I am going to take this advice and try wearing my L&H Phantom for a week. It is a watch I was never too keen on since it arrived, I have never worn it for more than a day. Imo it has the side profile of a brick and the hands that look fine on the khaki version look far too thin on the black dial version I have. That said, I will give it a week to change my opinion.


It's a sure fire way of making your mind up on a watch. And if you still ambivalent at the end of a week keep going for another week.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> It's not ALL WIS'. We think we're more sensible, here in the Affordables sub-forum. The reality is that a lot of the guys who buy high-dollar watches save for awhile, and buy fewer pieces. A lot of them only have < 5 or <10 watches total. Lots of us here have dozens.
> 
> I'm starting to go that way myself. Fewer, but nicer watches. I think I'd like to get down to 20, eventually. Maybe with a pass for a few Casios and a Vostok or two.
> 
> ...


Agreed. But I'll refer the honorable gentleman to our occasional guest contributors Yankeexpress and Sticky, both having collections that have postcodes (zip codes for you yanks.....) of their own.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Not _should be;_ it is WUS policy.


Sorry, you're right :-!.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Agreed. But I'll refer the honorable gentleman to our occasional guest contributors Yankeexpress and Sticky, both having collections that have postcodes (zip codes for you yanks.....) of their own.


Postscript....this ISNT the affordables sub forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> I've never sold or traded a watch in my life. For those who know more about this, here's a question.
> 
> If I wanted to, for fun, trade a watch (say an entry level g shock I own but never wear) for another watch, and then trade that watch for another watch, and so on, what is the likelihood that I could trade for increasingly valuable watches over time, even after considering transaction costs?
> 
> ...


Worth a try isn't it and see where you get to.......


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

I was actually wondering if this is something we could somehow do as a group, for fun. I could donate the initial watch, and we could sell the final watch and use the money to benefit the group (print WPAC t-shirts for everyone, perhaps? ) or donate it to charity, or something.

The logistics (shipping etc) sound pretty tricky, though, not sure how easy they would be to work out. Also, there is some financial risk, no? As in someone scams us somewhere along the line and then we're out not just the initial watch but shipping costs along the way...

There's also a time commitment, not sure how much that amounts to. Anyone interested in trying this and being the point person? Or is the idea crazy from jump street?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Hypothetical question here which I'm interested in opinions......
> 
> Given a watch which is exactly the same in all aspects apart from the dial colour, which would you pick a black dial or a white dial. Let's say hypothetically it's a dress watch, but contemporary rather than classic.......


In a dress watch I think black dials look a lot more dressy but don't lend themselves as easy to a more casual look. I think a white/silver dial can be dressed down for casual use much easier. But the difference is probably down to personal preference mostly

I'll use Grand Seiko's as reference. Here are a few pics from the GS forum


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Hypothetical question here which I'm interested in opinions......
> 
> Given a watch which is exactly the same in all aspects apart from the dial colour, which would you pick a black dial or a white dial. Let's say hypothetically it's a dress watch, but contemporary rather than classic.......


 Black dial. It just looks more formal to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> In a dress watch I think black dials look a lot more dressy but don't lend themselves as easy to a more casual look. I think a white/silver dial can be dressed down for casual use much easier. But the difference is probably down to personal preference mostly
> 
> I'll use Grand Seiko's as reference. Here are a few pics from the GS forum


Wow they are some lovely watches that should never be within 100 yards of a nato. Wtf. 
Just NO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Wow they are some lovely watches that should never be within 100 yards of a nato. Wtf.
> Just NO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell, I'd put a Patek on a Nato, I really like them. Especially the higher end ones, Toxic, PhenomeNato and BluShark. I haven't tried the Haveston but will at some point.

Just for you Rusty


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Jim44 said:


> I've never sold or traded a watch in my life. For those who know more about this, here's a question.
> 
> If I wanted to, for fun, trade a watch (say an entry level g shock I own but never wear) for another watch, and then trade that watch for another watch, and so on, what is the likelihood that I could trade for increasingly valuable watches over time, even after considering transaction costs?
> 
> ...


It takes time and patience. Also, the kid apparently was traveling for free, all over North America, to make the trades.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> It's a sure fire way of making your mind up on a watch. And if you still ambivalent at the end of a week keep going for another week.....


I would go one step further. If he's still ambivalent after a week, it's not a keeper. Well, it might be a keeper in MY collection, but I've got 30+ watches. Is that where he wants to be? Probably not. Gotta only keep the ones that thrill.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I just got back from dinner with Kells. I saw from this thread he's got 'IL' down for his location too, so I pinged him, and it turns out we work about 10 minutes apart, so we met at a Jewish deli, had sammiches and talked watches for 3-1/2 hours.

_Kells' Speedy on my wrist. Had to make sure it isn't my Exit Watch. I like it, and it even matched my shirt, but it is not my Exit Watch:_








_The teenager I lent my phone to to take the picture jumped the gun. I was still preparing my wrist for the shot._








_The posed commemorative pic:_


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Smaug said:


> I just got back from dinner with Kells. I saw from this thread he's got 'IL' down for his location too, so I pinged him, and it turns out we work about 10 minutes apart, so we met at a Jewish deli, had sammiches and talked watches for 3-1/2 hours.
> 
> _Kells' Speedy on my wrist. Had to make sure it isn't my Exit Watch. I like it, and it even matched my shirt, but it is not my Exit Watch:_
> View attachment 12841139
> ...


That might be the best post I've read all year.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Hell, I'd put a Patek on a Nato, I really like them. Especially the higher end ones, Toxic, PhenomeNato and BluShark. I haven't tried the Haveston but will at some point.
> 
> Just for you Rusty
> 
> ...


How about on bunds? That might just push him over the edge......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I would go one step further. If he's still ambivalent after a week, it's not a keeper. Well, it might be a keeper in MY collection, but I've got 30+ watches. Is that where he wants to be? Probably not. Gotta only keep the ones that thrill.


.......if you're not 100% sure it may be best to try for longer, otherwise you may regret it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I just got back from dinner with Kells. I saw from this thread he's got 'IL' down for his location too, so I pinged him, and it turns out we work about 10 minutes apart, so we met at a Jewish deli, had sammiches and talked watches for 3-1/2 hours.
> 
> _The posed commemorative pic:_
> View attachment 12841143


Brilliant! :-!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jim44 said:


> I was actually wondering if this is something we could somehow do as a group, for fun. I could donate the initial watch, and we could sell the final watch and use the money to benefit the group (print WPAC t-shirts for everyone, perhaps? ) or donate it to charity, or something.
> 
> The logistics (shipping etc) sound pretty tricky, though, not sure how easy they would be to work out. Also, there is some financial risk, no? As in someone scams us somewhere along the line and then we're out not just the initial watch but shipping costs along the way...
> 
> ...


You were thinking about trade up or? I am not quite sure I understood the idea?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hypothetical question here which I'm interested in opinions......
> 
> Given a watch which is exactly the same in all aspects apart from the dial colour, which would you pick a black dial or a white dial. Let's say hypothetically it's a dress watch, but contemporary rather than classic.......


Depends a bit on what kind of black or white. Off-white I'm not such a fan of, but generally I'd say white has my preference. Especially enamel or a nice glossy white with black or blued hands. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Hell, I'd put a Patek on a Nato, I really like them. Especially the higher end ones, Toxic, PhenomeNato and BluShark. I haven't tried the Haveston but will at some point.
> 
> Just for you Rusty
> 
> ...


My eyes! Listen I love NATOs too as anyone will tell you, but on an out and out dressy watch I find my limit.







some of my NATOs...... sorry but that Lange on a NATO looks horrific ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Homage Saturday today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Kicking off Big Wrist Envy week with my cute 47mm diver


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Seiko Saturday.....

This Seiko is just the perfect watch for me. I can't find a single thing that I don't like about it. Really starting to appreciate what Seiko does and why they have so many fans......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Seiko Saturday.....
> 
> This Seiko is just the perfect watch for me. I can't find a single thing that I don't like about it. Really starting to appreciate what Seiko does and why they have so many fans......


It's all about wrist comfort. Swiss wear like a ton of bricks. I'm spoiled silly.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Hypothetical question here which I'm interested in opinions......
> 
> Given a watch which is exactly the same in all aspects apart from the dial colour, which would you pick a black dial or a white dial. Let's say hypothetically it's a dress watch, but contemporary rather than classic.......


Funny you should ask.
The white dial Kassaw arrived today;









These are more sport/dressy.
A classic dress watch should be white dial on black leather;









Which is a great watch if year wear a tuxedo,
but most people only need to wear a dress watch for work/formal events, to go with a normal suit.

In that case, you more need to look at the color of the leather,
to go with your shoes and belt.
and the dial color is less important

I use a black leather / black dial Kemmner Tonneau
and a brown leather / beige dial Junkers Bauhaus
for those occasions;









For both watches, I changed the original straps for shell cordovan ones.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> It's all about wrist comfort. Swiss wear like a ton of bricks. I'm spoiled silly.


Funny thing is that if you made me choose one watch from my box it would probably be this one.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> Funny you should ask.
> The white dial Kassaw arrived today;
> 
> View attachment 12841885
> ...


I don't have any need for a "formal" dress watch. And matching straps to the rest of my outfit is waaaaay outside of anything I'd ever do; clean pants is where my mental efforts go .

I'm just curious about the choices people make. Personally I know that I'd get bored of a white dialed dress watch, had two before and flipped 'em.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> How about on bunds? That might just push him over the edge......


A man has to draw the line somewhere, no bund straps ever.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Whenever I see a watch on a bund strap, this immediately springs to mind.









Bundt cake, mmm.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Whenever I see a watch on a bund strap, this immediately springs to mind.
> 
> View attachment 12842007
> 
> ...


mmmmmmm, cake.......


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Seiko Saturday.....
> 
> This Seiko is just the perfect watch for me. I can't find a single thing that I don't like about it. Really starting to appreciate what Seiko does and why they have so many fans......
> 
> ...


Yep. Seiko is a great company that caters to watch lovers at every level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Seiko Saturday.....
> 
> This Seiko is just the perfect watch for me. I can't find a single thing that I don't like about it. Really starting to appreciate what Seiko does and why they have so many fans......
> 
> ...


Does it wear similarly to a 007? That watch felt a little too big or top heavy for me and not sure this one will fit any differently.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Does it wear similarly to a 007? That watch felt a little too big or top heavy for me and not sure this one will fit any differently.


Presume you mean the skx007, I've not had one before so can't comment. It made the srp777 feel like an unrefined chunk of steel that was designed by a child. That's not to be critical of the turtle as its lovely......

Should say that i like 'em chunky so if this does wear like that I don't notice......

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> You were thinking about trade up or? I am not quite sure I understood the idea?


The idea would be for us to make decisions as a group, so that people can still participate in the fun of flipping watches without actually having to keep buying/selling watches themselves.

It would just be an exercise for fun to see, if we keep trying to trade up with each transaction, how well we would do in the end.

I would donate the original watch if you guys want to do this, but I don't have the time or experience to do the transactions.

Just a wacky idea, which may not be feasible or of interest to folks. My feelings won't be hurt in any way if there's no interest... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> The idea would be for us to make decisions as a group, so that people can still participate in the fun of flipping watches without actually having to keep buying/selling watches themselves.
> 
> It would just be an exercise for fun to see, if we keep trying to trade up with each transaction, how well we would do in the end.
> 
> ...


I dislike selling at the best of times, so it's not for me I'm afraid.......

Will this work as an idea if you've got to send watches back and forth to people?


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> I dislike selling at the best of times, so it's not for me I'm afraid.......
> 
> Will this work as an idea if you've got to send watches back and forth to people?


I would think it would be hard to come out ahead after transaction costs, but I defer to those who have experience with this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> I would think it would be hard to come out ahead after transaction costs, but I defer to those who have experience with this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Calling Rusty to the WPAC front desk........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Special post for Rusty









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

How's about this one......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> How's about this one......


Ah yes, the UPS retirement watch,


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Special post for Rusty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only good thing about that is you can slice it up with kitchen scissors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Calling Rusty to the WPAC front desk........


I might try the tradeupathon as a personal experiment but it's not a group thing I don't think. The logistics would be horrific

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Does it wear similarly to a 007? That watch felt a little too big or top heavy for me and not sure this one will fit any differently.


i've had and sold both an srp777 and a sbdc051, because each of them felt too large on the
wrist. and i think it's a matter of physiology, i've got something like a 6-1/2 to 6-3/4 inch wrist,
vintage seikos ( i have a 6306 and a 6309, two 6105's ) wear fine, they lie flatter and aren't
so thick. the 777 and 051 come in around 14mm, and that extra millimeter is quite noticeable
to me...

if , like me, you're happiest with 40 mm watches ( like an nth scorpene or nacken, for example)
you'll probably feel like the 777 and 051 are too big, and lose money buying and flipping them.
especially if you have a smaller wrist size....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Ah yes, the UPS retirement watch,


EXACTLY...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> i've had and sold both an srp777 and a sbdc051, because each of them felt too large on the
> wrist. and i think it's a matter of physiology, i've got something like a 6-1/2 to 6-3/4 inch wrist,
> vintage seikos ( i have a 6306 and a 6309, two 6105's ) wear fine, they lie flatter and aren't
> so thick. the 777 and 051 come in around 14mm, and that extra millimeter is quite noticeable
> ...


And its the converse for me, with 40mm tending to feel too small. I've got 7" wrists so partly that I can imagine but also personal taste......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> And its the converse for me, with 40mm tending to feel too small. I've got 7" wrists so partly that I can imagine but also personal taste......


7", flat wrist so it's not the size. I'm afraid it's too thick and will be top heavy. I'm probably going to have to handle it first. I could likely find it used and try it, may have to put it on the list.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Change for Sunday. A wee 39mm older pepsi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> 7", flat wrist so it's not the size. I'm afraid it's too thick and will be top heavy. I'm probably going to have to handle it first. I could likely find it used and try it, may have to put it on the list.


i think someone should start a business making 3d printouts of watches so we
can try them on and see how they feel. i know plastic is gonna behave a lot differently
than metal, some watches it's just a matter of getting the right strap, and then the 
right micro-adjustment on the strap, then there's the matter of my wrists changing
size during the day....but i digress. i'd pay $15 for a plastic 3d print of a micro turtle
just to see if it's a better fit....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> i think someone should start a business making 3d printouts of watches so we
> can try them on and see how they feel. i know plastic is gonna behave a lot differently
> than metal, some watches it's just a matter of getting the right strap, and then the
> right micro-adjustment on the strap, then there's the matter of my wrists changing
> ...


Or $10 for a cab ride to a dealership and just try one on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

peterr said:


> i think someone should start a business making 3d printouts of watches so we
> can try them on and see how they feel. i know plastic is gonna behave a lot differently
> than metal, some watches it's just a matter of getting the right strap, and then the
> right micro-adjustment on the strap, then there's the matter of my wrists changing
> ...


If you buy them right, used or on sale, there's very little risk of a loss if you decide it won't work. Sometimes you have to wait for a new release to come down in price or find a used one.

Ive not lost a significant amount of money on anything I've bought and some here have made money on everything. Buying right is the key, you make your money when you buy.

This makes me less reluctant to try something, I could otherwise never see in person, just to see if I like it.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello. I just posted this over in True Confessions and figured I'd also post it here as a marker of me being done starting today:

_Time for a real confession...

$48,000 on 134 watches in 26 months. It would be 140 but I returned 6 I didn't like. I've never sold a single watch despite identifying 20-25 that there's no chance I'll ever wear again. All started with a free Bulova won in a Christmas charity raffle. It triggered the fascination in mechanical watches and made me look at what's out there. Crazy to think how my $2 ticket getting pulled from a box started all this. Ignorance is bliss...

I never crossed $1,000 for a single unit until this year. I eventually got curious to see what crossing that self-imposed threshold would bring me. I've done it a few times now and been well pleased. So pleased in fact, it's time to stop. How easy it was for me to drop $3,400 on two watches so soon after crossing $1,000 the first time concerned me in hindsight. I'm hitting the e-stop and jumping off the escalator. No worries, I have no family, I'm debt-free and without watches I'd have wasted more money on motorcycles and blackjack.

So I'm on to the next phase, narrowing down what I want to keep. I knew I'd get here eventually, just didn't know when. I've been thinking on it quite a bit the last few days and it's giving me some trouble. I can't decide on a number. One side of my brain is in love with about 100 of these watches. There's a reason to keep every one. The other side knows keeping 100 watches is ridiculous. I guess it'll work itself out over time...no pun intended of course. 
_

Full disclosure: I have 3 watches pre-ordered but as of today 1/27/18, I'm done purchasing watches for the foreseeable future.

Brian


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> Hello. I just posted this over in True Confessions and figured I'd also post it here as a marker of me being done starting today:
> 
> _Time for a real confession...
> 
> ...


I'm stunned.....jaw drop....wowsers......$48,000 in 26 months

Well when you have a few days you can start listing the 134 and we should be able to offer some advice.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> If you buy them right, used or on sale, there's very little risk of a loss if you decide it won't work. Sometimes you have to wait for a new release to come down in price or find a used one.
> 
> Ive not lost a significant amount of money on anything I've bought and some here have made money on everything. Buying right is the key, you make your money when you buy.
> 
> This makes me less reluctant to try something, I could otherwise never see in person, just to see if I like it.


Yep, you're not wrong their jc.

I remember when I got caught up in the Bulova moon watch excitement/frenzy (it didn't take much......). I just had to have one, bought from the US, paid quite a lot for it including import duty and then sold it at a huge loss. Now I see them going for peanuts....... o|


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Hello. I just posted this over in True Confessions and figured I'd also post it here as a marker of me being done starting today:
> 
> _Time for a real confession...
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC Brian :-!.

........well, you've been a busy boy then haven't you? $48k in about 2 years is some good going isn't it. But if you're debt free and can afford this, then it's not too bad. Don't get me wrong I still think that's a ridiculous amount to spend on watches. But, if you look at those watches and think about how often you'd actually wear them all it looks like a waste. Imagine what a dream list of watches you could buy with that and actually have a smaller more focused collection that you treasure, enjoy and actually wear? :think:

As VWG says list 'em all out (SOTC photo might be a tall order..... ) and tell us what you intend to do over 2018? If it was me, I'd start sifting through to decide which ones are "sell straight away", "keepers" and then "the undecided". Wear the keepers and think hard about the "undecided" watches. It would also be worth thinking about what you want to do further down the line, how many watches would make a good sized collection for you, do you want to have a specific theme or do you want one of everything? :think:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> And its the converse for me, with 40mm tending to feel too small. I've got 7" wrists so partly that I can imagine but also personal taste......


Isn't it funny how this goes? In my evolution I find even 38mm now on the (too) large side. My preferred range now is 33-36 mm, with 36 being the absolute max. 34mm is probably the sweetspot. Wrist circumference of about 17.5 cm (6.89 inch), round not flat.

Even for sporty pieces. I would still very much one day like an Aqua Terra or an Explorer. But I'd have to hunt down an older, 36mm one in both cases.

At least it puts a cap on my purchases somehow, knowing I won't ever get a >36mm watch again for myself


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Isn't it funny how this goes? In my evolution I find even 38mm now on the (too) large side. My preferred range now is 33-36 mm, with 36 being the absolute max. 34mm is probably the sweetspot. Wrist circumference of about 17.5 cm (6.89 inch), round not flat.
> 
> Even for sporty pieces. I would still very much one day like an Aqua Terra or an Explorer. But I'd have to hunt down an older, 36mm one in both cases.
> 
> At least it puts a cap on my purchases somehow, knowing I won't ever get a >36mm watch again for myself


How did you ever cope with the 44mm turtle?!


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Or $10 for a cab ride to a dealership and just try one on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


depends where you live, i lived in lower manhattan for 27 years and i'm glad
i wasn't into watches then, i bought one iwc chronograph and i wore it as my
only watch for more than a decade, also had a timex for a beater.

now i'm out in the county, it would take me 2-1/2 hours to get to a fair-sized
city, no watchmakers around here, even, no watch shops at all. i imagine if i
were in nyc my collection and habits would have had a different trajectory.
maybe i would have burned out faster....


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

't was not so bad, thanks to the Turtle's shape. And anyway, I've worn watches ranging from 32-45mm, it was all part of the road that led me to tinyville 



Hornet99 said:


> How did you ever cope with the 44mm turtle?!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> i think someone should start a business making 3d printouts of watches so we
> can try them on and see how they feel. i know plastic is gonna behave a lot differently
> than metal, some watches it's just a matter of getting the right strap, and then the
> right micro-adjustment on the strap, then there's the matter of my wrists changing
> ...


That would be a massive waste of plastic...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Hello. I just posted this over in True Confessions and figured I'd also post it here as a marker of me being done starting today:
> 
> _Time for a real confession...
> _
> Brian


Thanks for sharing Brian and welcome.

There was some good discussion going on a few pages past, it may help. The whole thread is large since we occasionally keep it going with the odd wrist shot and jokes. Maybe we should somehow archive the finer points for our mutual benefit or something...

Since you were into other pastimes that were money holes, you'd probably be better served exploring a more creative outlet. Heck you can easily try tinkering with watches, you've got plenty lying around.

Selling may seem daunting at first but I get some satisfaction from packing and chatting with buyers. It kinda scratched an itch I've always had for getting into the business of trade since I'm in a different field.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Hello. I just posted this over in True Confessions and figured I'd also post it here as a marker of me being done starting today:
> 
> _Time for a real confession...
> 
> ...


Holy cow 
I will assume you can afford it; though even then, there's a lot of nice things you can spend 48k on. Hell, if you devide it by 4, you could buy a 12k watch on a half year basis. Lots of cool stuff to be had, that many of us would consider grails.

I'd suggest working through your watches; though 134 might require a different approach than my 12 watch collection. 
Hornet's suggested approach of dividing between keeper, undecided and discard is nice; but force yourself to not put too many in the undecided pile. I would say, set a target of 50% in the discard pile, otherwise you could spend years culling your collection.
Whathever is in the discard pile, put it aside where you can't see it, but don't sell yet. Keep it there for say 2 weeks to a month. If you miss any particular watch, you could put it back. And with missing it I mean you got the urge to wear one of them, without looking at it first. Everything you don't miss you sell.

You could repeat the process of discarding half, until you arrive at a number that seems satisfying. Personally I'd say aim for max 30 watches initially, so you can at least wear all of your watches one day per month.

Edit: looking at it, this is unintentionally actually almost exactly the approach I'm following with my initially 12 watch collection as well. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Well I posted on a site my old ghost bezel ocean 1 green "for trade only - particularly interested if you want to trade something for it that isn't a watch" !

Let's see if this experiment is gonna work - quite curious .....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

All this exit watch talk got me thinking about exit collections. And then about fluctuating collections. And then about only buying good, value-for-money vintage pieces and going in that direction as a collector / re-seller. The net result being that I now have 5 watches incoming.... All simple three handers, manufacture mov'ts, some manual some automatic, some with and some without date. A part of them will go up for sale immediately, so these "don't count". Haven't decided about the others, though, so not sure where that places me in the WPAC realm. :-/

(no Longines though, in case you're wondering! Odd indeed!)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Oops, make that 6, just won an auction on a Vulcain Cricket I had sort of forgotten about


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

peterr said:


> i think someone should start a business making 3d printouts of watches so we
> can try them on and see how they feel. i know plastic is gonna behave a lot differently
> than metal, some watches it's just a matter of getting the right strap, and then the
> right micro-adjustment on the strap, then there's the matter of my wrists changing
> ...


There is such a thing as dummy watches you know.
Here's a box of Muhle-Glashutte dummy's,
which is at an auction locally.
I'm actually thinking of buying it.
Not sure why though.
Is that against WPAC rules?


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm off to a decent start to the year, -3 watches so far! Need to update my list for sale to include some more! It's kind of exciting!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Oops, make that 6, just won an auction on a Vulcain Cricket I had sort of forgotten about


You bought 6
In the last 2 days.

You're beyond help it seems

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You bought 6
> In the last 2 days.
> 
> You're beyond help it seems
> ...


At least it's not 134


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> All this exit watch talk got me thinking about exit collections. And then about fluctuating collections. And then about only buying good, value-for-money vintage pieces and going in that direction as a collector / re-seller. The net result being that I now have 5 watches incoming.... All simple three handers, manufacture mov'ts, some manual some automatic, some with and some without date. A part of them will go up for sale immediately, so these "don't count". Haven't decided about the others, though, so not sure where that places me in the WPAC realm. :-/
> 
> (no Longines though, in case you're wondering! Odd indeed!)


You're clearly overthinking it


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> All this exit watch talk got me thinking about exit collections. And then about fluctuating collections. And then about only buying good, value-for-money vintage pieces and going in that direction as a collector / re-seller. The net result being that I now have 5 watches incoming.... All simple three handers, manufacture mov'ts, some manual some automatic, some with and some without date. A part of them will go up for sale immediately, so these "don't count". Haven't decided about the others, though, so not sure where that places me in the WPAC realm. :-/
> 
> (no Longines though, in case you're wondering! Odd indeed!)


I'm quite opposite. Watches keep leaving my house.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This time it's different though. I know what I'm doing. I got it under control. I can quit anytime I want!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> This time it's different though. I know what I'm doing. I got it under control. I can quit anytime I want!


Oh dear god someone send him a Longines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> This time it's different though. I know what I'm doing. I got it under control. I can quit anytime I want!


I have longines for sale. Actually two of them.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> I might try the tradeupathon as a personal experiment but it's not a group thing I don't think. The logistics would be horrific
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok I think I'm going to try it just for myself too, for fun. I'm skeptical that it could work, but I've tried crazier things...

I'll start a separate thread if anyone else wants to follow along and/or try it themselves as well.

Hope you don't mind Rusty I'm going to borrow your term "Tradeupathon" for the thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Ok I think I'm going to try it just for myself too, for fun. I'm skeptical that it could work, but I've tried crazier things...
> 
> I'll start a separate thread if anyone else wants to follow along and/or try it themselves as well.
> 
> ...


I think if you use that term it would imply you want the best of any deal. Not sure that phrase would lure me in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Me too!



sinner777 said:


> I have longines for sale. Actually two of them.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

You know you got problems when.....

Your at son's birthday playing laserquest and the lighting is kinda nice and mid battle you just gotta take a pic of the watch. Ugh









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> Me too!


My centenarian Longines says hello










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think if you use that term it would imply you want the best of any deal. Not sure that phrase would lure me in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm, marketing, yeah I guess that could be important.

The idea is not to try to get one over on unsuspecting rubes, but to find win/win deals that still allow you to trade up over time. It shouldn't be a zero-sum game since different watches have different values to different people...

But I can see why prospective trading partners might be turned off by the framing. Maybe it would be too hard to do while still documenting the process publicly....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't have a Longines or any longing for one.

I do have a longing for one more Seiko that pops up once or twice a year for sale. It just did, and my PayPal account only has 10$. So, I will practice restraint until my PayPal replenishes from pending sales. If the watch is not sold by then (thinking about a month from now), it will be my exception for the year.

This restraint business is haaaaard...ommm...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I don't have a Longines or any longing for one.
> 
> I do have a longing for one more Seiko that pops up once or twice a year for sale. It just did, and my PayPal account only has 10$. So, I will practice restraint until my PayPal replenishes from pending sales. If the watch is not sold by then (thinking about a month from now), it will be my exception for the year.
> 
> ...


George, if you were going to recommend a single Landmaster to someone, which one would it be? I've watched a few of your YT videos, nice work by the way, and these seem like something a little different that might work in a small collection.

Not sure I'm ready to buy atm but would put it on a list to consider for a future purchase.

Asking for a friend 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Holy cow
> I will assume you can afford it; though even then, there's a lot of nice things you can spend 48k on. Hell, if you devide it by 4, you could buy a 12k watch on a half year basis. Lots of cool stuff to be had, that many of us would consider grails.
> 
> I'd suggest working through your watches; though 134 might require a different approach than my 12 watch collection.
> ...


Good suggestions. All really depends on what he wants to do in the end. Put me in this situation and I'd select 10 that were keepers, sell the rest and use the cash to buy 10 more very special pieces. But it's not my choice is it.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> All this exit watch talk got me thinking about exit collections. And then about fluctuating collections. And then about only buying good, value-for-money vintage pieces and going in that direction as a collector / re-seller. The net result being that I now have 5 watches incoming.... All simple three handers, manufacture mov'ts, some manual some automatic, some with and some without date. A part of them will go up for sale immediately, so these "don't count". Haven't decided about the others, though, so not sure where that places me in the WPAC realm. :-/
> 
> (no Longines though, in case you're wondering! Odd indeed!)





MrCairo said:


> Oops, make that 6, just won an auction on a Vulcain Cricket I had sort of forgotten about


OMG Mr C o| o| o|

........you're a lost cause. :roll:


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh dear god someone send him a Longines
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not supposed to be talking about religion.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> There is such a thing as dummy watches you know.
> Here's a box of Muhle-Glashutte dummy's,
> which is at an auction locally.
> I'm actually thinking of buying it.
> ...


Whaaaaat?! Dummy watches? Ones that don't work? What is the point of buying them? :think:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Ok I think I'm going to try it just for myself too, for fun. I'm skeptical that it could work, but I've tried crazier things...
> 
> I'll start a separate thread if anyone else wants to follow along and/or try it themselves as well.
> 
> ...


Good luck :-!.

Is it worth keeping it to yourself until you've had some success?


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Good luck :-!.
> 
> Is it worth keeping it to yourself until you've had some success?


Or lack thereof 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Holy cow
> I will assume you can afford it; though even then, there's a lot of nice things you can spend 48k on. Hell, if you devide it by 4, you could buy a 12k watch on a half year basis. Lots of cool stuff to be had, that many of us would consider grails.
> 
> I'd suggest working through your watches; though 134 might require a different approach than my 12 watch collection.
> ...


this mirrors some advice i got from dr. seiko himself, randall benson, i asked him what would be the best
way to treat my vintage seikos, as far as wear, wear & tear, etc....he said the best thing is to wear a vintage
watch once a month, and let it rest on it's back for the rest of the month. i aim to get my 40+ collection down
to 30, this is going to be easy, and then chart it and discard watches i don't wear each month. if you have a
collection you really care about, you can enjoy wearing them, minimize wear and tear ( it would take years
to put a year of use onto any one watch  and selling a watch you don't care to wear really is very satisfying, i
think of putting it back into circulation....

btw, dr. seiko recommends not using watch winders, says it's like idling your car in the garage all night, putting 
unnecessary wear and tear on the machinery. makes sense to me, i got rid of mine....

curious to hear if others have different ideas about keeping our keepers in good condition....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I've had two trade offers for the steinhart. Both watches- a citizen blue angels and a TSOVET automatic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Not supposed to be talking about religion.


Oh dear god used as an exclamation differs slightly from quoting scriptures. Anyway duly noted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> this mirrors some advice i got from dr. seiko himself, randall benson, i asked him what would be the best
> way to treat my vintage seikos, as far as wear, wear & tear, etc....he said the best thing is to wear a vintage
> watch once a month, and let it rest on it's back for the rest of the month. i aim to get my 40+ collection down
> to 30, this is going to be easy, and then chart it and discard watches i don't wear each month. if you have a
> ...


I'd take no measures at all keeping keepers in good condition. I wear them when I want. Let them rest when I don't. That's all you need to do. Its no rocket science.

Like you said, winders cause unnecessary wear. When you wear it, the wear on the gears is in return for enjoying the watch; on a winder the only one getting any joy out of it is the guy who sold that winder it to you.
Not wearing them might cause oils to dry out, which is the marketing bullsh*t told to you by the watch winder guy. If you don't wear the watch for so long the oils dry out, you better just sell the watch.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

@RustyBin5 pm incoming.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> George, if you were going to recommend a single Landmaster to someone, which one would it be? I've watched a few of your YT videos, nice work by the way, and these seem like something a little different that might work in a small collection.
> 
> Not sure I'm ready to buy atm but would put it on a list to consider for a future purchase.
> 
> ...


Whaaaat, just one? 

Thanks for the kind words. There's a lot of fabulous watches there, kinetic, automatic, spring drive, just about something for anyone. Most are quite rare and pretty expensive. Arguably the automatic versions, SBDX007 and 009 are the finest made. Think MM300, but 140 grams and a superior bracelet.

I do have a soft spot though for the titanium Kinetic version (SBCW001 - SBDW005). Its relatively easy to find since it was sold new both in Japan and internationally up until recently. Burgundy red, textured dial works very well against the classic titanium grey. Despite being titanium, the case is surprisingly resilient, I think its hardened somehow. Works visually very differently than any stainless watch and is very wearable at 41mm.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> @RustyBin5 pm incoming.......


Replied

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Replied
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ta :-!.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Switching to the Triumph this evening....need to set date and time









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

So here are 12 divers from my 134 watches. I don't want to get rid of any of these 12. I like them, and for me that's enough reason to keep them. I could post this box with different watches 6-7 more times and say the same each time. My confession post was a line-in-the-sand specifically targeted to the purchasing portion of this adventure. I read long ago, in a management book I think, that to make a goal actionable, announce it. So I picked this excellent and relevant thread and did. I said here that I'm done buying. I've shifted focus to enjoying what I have. I have the watches that will ultimately comprise my collection. I won't be selling to fund other watches. I'll only be selling one if I no longer want it.

I'm thankful the responses have been positive and not, "do you know what you could've had for that much money?" Yes, I know, and if I wanted those watches, I'd have bought them. Reminds me of my buddies years ago looking at my garage full of Japanese motorcycles saying, "you could've bought a Harley". I don't want a Harley and I don't want 5 grand on my wrist, no matter my financial position.









Alphabetically:

2 Alpina Seastrong
Hamilton Navy Sub
JeanRichard Aquascope
Oris Aquis
Oris Aquis DLC
Oris Aquis Small Seconds
Oris Aquis Titanium Regulator
Seiko SRP773 Turtle
Seiko PADI Turtle
Seiko Samurai
Seiko Transocean


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> So here are 12 divers from my 134 watches. I don't want to get rid of any of these 12. I like them, and for me that's enough reason to keep them. I could post this box with different watches 6-7 more times and say the same each time. My confession post was a line-in-the-sand specifically targeted to the purchasing portion of this adventure. I read long ago, in a management book I think, that to make a goal actionable, announce it. So I picked this excellent and relevant thread and did. I said here that I'm done buying. I've shifted focus to enjoying what I have. I have the watches that will ultimately comprise my collection. I won't be selling to fund other watches. I'll only be selling one if I no longer want it.
> 
> I'm thankful the responses have been positive and not, "do you know what you could've had for that much money?" Yes, I know, and if I wanted those watches, I'd have bought them. Reminds me of my buddies years ago looking at my garage full of Japanese motorcycles saying, "you could've bought a Harley". I don't want a Harley and I don't want 5 grand on my wrist, no matter my financial position.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying your position. I could say that you've got some duplication in there, but if you're happy then that's the main thing. Bigger issue to focus on is the rampant purchasing I think......

.....what are you going to do to stop yourself purchasing?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> So here are 12 divers from my 134 watches. I don't want to get rid of any of these 12. I like them, and for me that's enough reason to keep them. I could post this box with different watches 6-7 more times and say the same each time. My confession post was a line-in-the-sand specifically targeted to the purchasing portion of this adventure. I read long ago, in a management book I think, that to make a goal actionable, announce it. So I picked this excellent and relevant thread and did. I said here that I'm done buying. I've shifted focus to enjoying what I have. I have the watches that will ultimately comprise my collection. I won't be selling to fund other watches. I'll only be selling one if I no longer want it.


Setting a doable goal and announcing it is a good start. You'll need to think how to proceed with some more concrete steps to keep your mind in check.

Have you all your watches in one place? if not then do some home DIY amd make a big cabinet to place them in, like the one WorthTheWrist made. If you already have one then mix them up, sort them alphabetically, then reset by style, then by dial color, etc. I have a feeling you bought a lot of look-a-likes cause you don't have a clear idea in your head of what you actually own and how it could fit in. Just my .02


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hulk Monday







loving the polished bezel edges 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> So here are 12 divers from my 134 watches. I don't want to get rid of any of these 12. I like them, and for me that's enough reason to keep them. I could post this box with different watches 6-7 more times and say the same each time. My confession post was a line-in-the-sand specifically targeted to the purchasing portion of this adventure. I read long ago, in a management book I think, that to make a goal actionable, announce it. So I picked this excellent and relevant thread and did. I said here that I'm done buying. I've shifted focus to enjoying what I have. I have the watches that will ultimately comprise my collection. I won't be selling to fund other watches. I'll only be selling one if I no longer want it.
> 
> I'm thankful the responses have been positive and not, "do you know what you could've had for that much money?" Yes, I know, and if I wanted those watches, I'd have bought them. Reminds me of my buddies years ago looking at my garage full of Japanese motorcycles saying, "you could've bought a Harley". I don't want a Harley and I don't want 5 grand on my wrist, no matter my financial position.
> 
> ...


That's a cool collection that does have some duplicity but if you're happy, I'm happy.

In a big picture view, you could have done worse things than buy $50K worth of watches in the last few years. P*ssing it away at the blackjack table comes to mind or buying a car/motorcycle/RV that depreciates in value faster than the blink of an eye.

The good thing is that you can get out or thin the herd significantly and not lose a pile of money, maybe 10-15%, depending on how well they were bought. Given the pace of the acquisitions, I'll bet they were not all well bought but you still wouldn't see a huge depreciation on the lot.

Keeping what you have and selling what you don't wear or like to thin things down is going to be a slow process. It would be painfully slow for me but, hey, I didn't buy 140 watches in the last year or so either.

Would love to see the rest of the bunch at some point. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 2 with the Triumph....did i mention this is only 9.6mm thick with 150m WR?









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Day 2 with the Triumph....did i mention this is only 9.6mm thick with 150m WR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo VWG, love the angle and the details on this.......


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Day 2 with the Triumph....did i mention this is only 9.6mm thick with 150m WR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice numbers, nice numbers, i love s dive watch under 10mm...let's see the
face, please...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

peterr said:


> nice numbers, nice numbers, i love s dive watch under 10mm...let's see the
> face, please...


This is not my pic but same watch that i have. It isnt a diver. Monta calls it a field watch. I think of it like a sports watch in the same ranks as a omega railmaster, omega aquaterra, or rolex explorer









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

2nd try on a week with the Citizen. Not getting distracted by the new Seiko this time.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jetcash said:


> 2nd try on a week with the Citizen. Not getting distracted by the new Seiko this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nice super engineer would look great on that watch

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Heads up to everyone interested...I will be purchasing a 40MM Hamilton Khaki Field on bracelet and selling my Scurfa Diver One. The Scurfa is a nice watch but it’s a little large at 42MM and I have always wanted a military oriented field watch like my late grandfather received when he served in World War II. The addition of the Hamilton and sale of the scurfa will keep my watch “collection” at two pieces and give me a little diversity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks for clarifying your position. I could say that you've got some duplication in there, but if you're happy then that's the main thing. Bigger issue to focus on is the rampant purchasing I think......
> 
> .....what are you going to do to stop yourself purchasing?





jcombs1 said:


> That's a cool collection that does have some duplicity but if you're happy, I'm happy.
> 
> In a big picture view, you could have done worse things than buy $50K worth of watches in the last few years. P*ssing it away at the blackjack table comes to mind or buying a car/motorcycle/RV that depreciates in value faster than the blink of an eye.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your thoughts. I'm just going to stop. I don't think it'll be too difficult as I'm not as excited with the pursuit as I have been. Time will tell but I think my latest flurry was the overdose I needed.

I know I don't need 2 Seastrongs or 2 Turtles or even a navy bezel Seastrong and a navy-blue Turtle, but I did that more than a few times. I'd find a watch I liked and then buy it again in another color. I have the white Hamilton Navy Sub as well. Blue seems to be a weakness. If I found a blue version, it was typically a done deal. That said, if it was > $200 or so I never just blindly pulled the trigger without regard for the price. I did some homework. I was patient with some, but admittedly impulsive with others. I wanted an Aquis for over a year before pulling the trigger until the price-value relationship was acceptable. Once I had one, I loved it which raised what I was willing to pay for the others.

I have a navy-blue Citizen Promaster too. Here's how it happened: I bought the Citizen Promaster (inexpensive, good rep) but wanted an automatic so I bought the Seastrong. A few months later, a deal comes along for the PADI which I find attractive. Get the PADI and love it so a few months later when a great deal on SRP773 presents itself, I don't even think about it, I know I'm going to like it and it's only $199, done. If I'd have bought the SRP773 first, there's a chance I don't buy the blue Seastrong. But it happened the other way and I like all three. Not trying to rationalize in any way, I know I'm crazy, just thinking/explaining out loud.

I agree it could be worse. It's not drugs or gambling, or even motorcycles. I'd have to sell them all for $10 each to match the depreciation surrounding my lifetime motorcycle adventures. One example of many: About 10 years ago I bought a used bike for $4,500, put roughly $3,500 worth of suspension upgrades and accessories into it prepping for an OH to AK trip and sold the whole beat-up rig when I got back for $2,800. Worth it. Here's a pic on the Dalton Highway on the way to Deadhorse.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> So here are 12 divers from my 134 watches. I don't want to get rid of any of these 12. I like them, and for me that's enough reason to keep them. I could post this box with different watches 6-7 more times and say the same each time. My confession post was a line-in-the-sand specifically targeted to the purchasing portion of this adventure. I read long ago, in a management book I think, that to make a goal actionable, announce it. So I picked this excellent and relevant thread and did. I said here that I'm done buying. I've shifted focus to enjoying what I have. I have the watches that will ultimately comprise my collection. I won't be selling to fund other watches. I'll only be selling one if I no longer want it.
> 
> I'm thankful the responses have been positive and not, "do you know what you could've had for that much money?" Yes, I know, and if I wanted those watches, I'd have bought them. Reminds me of my buddies years ago looking at my garage full of Japanese motorcycles saying, "you could've bought a Harley". I don't want a Harley and I don't want 5 grand on my wrist, no matter my financial position.


@TankerG1

In your situation I think the bigger question is WHY do you want to participate in Watch Abstinence? The simple answer is you have 140 watches, less 6 you returned, plus 3 that are pending delivery....do I have that right? But that part of your story doesn't resonate with me. At the pace you are on it wouldn't surprise me if are very close to pulling the trigger on a couple more pieces since you posted to this thread originally.

From an outsider looking in I'm not sure you need WPAC. You sort got into watches by accident, then went on a buying spree just because you could, you feel justified that the money was well allocated because you would have just spent it on gambling or bikes otherwise, you can afford it, you don't really have a desire to downsize because you really like all the pieces you have, and you don't really care what anyone else thinks of your collection. And your posting to this thread because you read a management book that had a memorable pitch to take action.

When I hear your story I just think WHY? You had no why for the reason you started collecting watches and I am not hearing a real why you want to stop. Honestly going from a single $200 watch (that you won) to 134+ watches worth over $48k in 2 yrs and having no regrets or 2nd guesses is frankly a little enviable and unbelievable at the same time. That is the atypical WIS story (actually the first time ever that I have heard something like that) and I'm not sure we can help you. Let me rephrase, I'm not sure I can help you, some others may be better equipped to advise. You have more in common with the rabid collectors yankeeexpress and sticky that were mentioned before.

Good luck and no disrespect intended in my comments if it was read that way.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> A nice super engineer would look great on that watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


i like it on the mesh...so much that i sold an oris 65 to buy this watch.
i hardly wore the oris, i have other divers i like better, but this full lume
is gonna make sure it gets worn...i'm putting mine on a mesh too.

also, honestly, i think this watch is gonna increase in value in coming
years...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> i like it on the mesh...so much that i sold an oris 65 to buy this watch.
> i hardly wore the oris, i have other divers i like better, but this full lume
> is gonna make sure it gets worn...i'm putting mine on a mesh too.
> 
> ...


i just put my sinn 657 up for sale too, i'm moving the expensive ones
and keeping the more affordables....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> @TankerG1
> 
> In your situation I think the bigger question is WHY do you want to participate in Watch Abstinence? The simple answer is you have 140 watches, less 6 you returned, plus 3 that are pending delivery....do I have that right? But that part of your story doesn't resonate with me. At the pace you are on it wouldn't surprise me if are very close to pulling the trigger on a couple more pieces since you posted to this thread originally.
> 
> ...


The question he should be asking himself isn't why he should commit to abstinence, but why he was so frantically spending on something like watches in the first place. I bet it wasn't half as fullfilling as its ought to be at spending that amount...
"Because you can" is never the real answer to that question, its just the easy answer. Btw, not asking to get an explanation here, just food for thought for @TankerG1 . I've been asking myself the same question, its always good to think about and understand your own behavior (which isn't always as straight forward as it would seem).

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


>


Couldn't they shoot the photos on the 6th?

Srsly the hour indexes are an interesting choice but it really shouldn't have a date. Would make me go bananas.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> A nice super engineer would look great on that watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yup it did.









But I thought a thick brushed mesh kinda suit it better.









Nice watch, sold it very quickly because the lefty crown placement made it unbalanced on my wrist


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> @TankerG1
> 
> In your situation I think the bigger question is WHY do you want to participate in Watch Abstinence? The simple answer is you have 140 watches, less 6 you returned, plus 3 that are pending delivery....do I have that right? But that part of your story doesn't resonate with me. At the pace you are on it wouldn't surprise me if are very close to pulling the trigger on a couple more pieces since you posted to this thread originally.
> 
> ...


No worries, I appreciate your thoughts. And you guessed the value of the raffle Bulova pretty well.

Purchasing watches had been or was becoming a game for me, something to do, something to occupy my time. I don't need any of these watches, but I must admit it would hurt to let some of them go now that I have and appreciate them. The game was features. I wanted one of each 'style', with this movement or that movement, this color or that color. This game and my ability to play it are the reason I have 20+ dive watches despite never SCUBA diving. I'd like to learn someday though because I lost my wallet 30 years ago off the coast of North Carolina and it'd be cool to find it&#8230;b-)

As I mentioned in my confession, I eventually saw the only way for me to keep playing the game was to go higher - more features for more money. It took a few $1,000+ watches for me to wake up and say, what are you doing? I want to participate in watch abstinence because I don't want to go there, simple as that. Posting in the thread raises the accountability for doing what you say you're going to do.

Believe it not, my confession post was exactly what I needed to make a clean break. The management book was right. Each day that I don't buy a watch after I said I'm done will be a testament. I really truly believe I am done. I currently have no desire for any new watches. I'm content and without regret.

As far as help goes, downsizing will be difficult for me. I'm stubborn so the what, why, and how of downsizing are things I don't feel good about right now. But in the future when I've wrapped my head around it and I'm trying to decide between two watches on the way to a more sensible collection, I hope you'll offer some advice.

Brian


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> No worries, I appreciate your thoughts. And you guessed the value of the raffle Bulova pretty well.
> 
> Purchasing watches had been or was becoming a game for me, something to do, something to occupy my time. I don't need any of these watches, but I must admit it would hurt to let some of them go now that I have and appreciate them. The game was features. I wanted one of each 'style', with this movement or that movement, this color or that color. This game and my ability to play it are the reason I have 20+ dive watches despite never SCUBA diving. I'd like to learn someday though because I lost my wallet 30 years ago off the coast of North Carolina and it'd be cool to find it&#8230;b-)
> 
> ...


My two cents, pick a target number you're happy with and just cut as deep as you need to to get there. Focus on what you do have, forget about the many watches to wish you still had, enjoy what's left. If you have to choose between two watches you love, pick the one you love more and don't look back. Be merciless.

Also, not sure what your philosophy is on regular maintenance, but either way at some point a large collection starts to add up pretty quickly in terms of maintenance & repair costs-

In any case you may find in the end that less is more.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> As far as help goes, downsizing will be difficult for me. I'm stubborn so the what, why, and how of downsizing are things I don't feel good about right now. But in the future when I've wrapped my head around it and I'm trying to decide between two watches on the way to a more sensible collection, I hope you'll offer some advice.
> 
> Brian


Everyone is entitled to his own goals. If stopping your purchases is good enough then that's that. That's the name of the club anyway, watch purchase abstaining.

What has raffled a few feathers is your insistence that you just woke up and that should be the end of it. Usually it's not that simple. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> No worries, I appreciate your thoughts. And you guessed the value of the raffle Bulova pretty well.
> 
> Purchasing watches had been or was becoming a game for me, something to do, something to occupy my time. I don't need any of these watches, but I must admit it would hurt to let some of them go now that I have and appreciate them. The game was features. I wanted one of each 'style', with this movement or that movement, this color or that color. This game and my ability to play it are the reason I have 20+ dive watches despite never SCUBA diving. I'd like to learn someday though because I lost my wallet 30 years ago off the coast of North Carolina and it'd be cool to find it&#8230;b-)
> 
> ...


Brian, whatever your motivation you're welcome here. If we can help in getting you off the rabid purchasing express (.....thats where you'll find Sticky and Yankeexpress currently b-)) you've been on and help that stick then brilliant.

If at a later date you decide to actually reduce your collection and consolidate then we're here to help as well. You've talked about the watch purchasing as something to occupy you, well the whole thing of selling and consolidation can be seen as a way of occupying yourself. Think about setting yourself a challenge, try and make a profit from what you've bought maybe?

......just remember if you're getting itch about buying a watch someone is always here!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> My two cents, pick a target number you're happy with and just cut as deep as you need to to get there. Focus on what you do have, forget about the many watches to wish you still had, enjoy what's left. If you have to choose between two watches you love, pick the one you love more and don't look back. Be merciless.
> 
> Also, not sure what your philosophy is on regular maintenance, but either way at some point a large collection starts to add up pretty quickly in terms of maintenance & repair costs-
> 
> ...


Good point on maintenance.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Uncle Ard made my day. (that is all)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Everyone is entitled to his own goals. If stopping your purchases is good enough then that's that. That's the name of the club anyway, watch purchase abstaining.
> 
> What has raffled a few feathers is your insistence that you just woke up and that should be the end of it. Usually it's not that simple. Hope it works out for you.


Yep to your first part....... :-!

......and same for the last. Would seem amazing to have bought an average of 1 watch per 5 days over two years and then stop dead so easily.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Uncle Ard made my day. (that is all)


How did he?


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep to your first part....... :-!
> 
> ......and same for the last. Would seem amazing to have bought an average of 1 watch per 5 days over two years and then stop dead so easily.


I had a friend back in college who was a smoker. He used to say "quitting cigarettes is easy. I've done it hundreds of times"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No feathers ruffled here just wanted to shoot straight. Besides i acknowledged there were much WISer people here than I, who may have better advise. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Never lost money on a flip in my life. You're paying retail aint ya.
> Don't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm rough on my watches.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> No feathers ruffled here just wanted to shoot straight. Besides i acknowledged there were much WISer people here than I, who may have better advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You are pretty strong WIS in my book fella.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Time to give my RMW a spin for a week. It's not getting as much wear as I thought it would. Thinking of flipping it for a SMP, which I'd wear more often.

Rolex:
+ Parachrom (antimagnetic) hairspring
+ Micro-adjustable bracelet; best I've ever had
+ Hard, chemical-grade steel throughout
- A bit too flashy, maybe

Omega:
+ More flexible
+ Thinner
+ Timing bezel
+ Coaxial movement
+ Would have $1k +/- in change
- Coarse bracelet adjustment

Here's my DJ:


Here's the Omega in question:









Which one would you go for?

While I ruminate over y'all's answers, I'm going to set up the DJ and wear it for a week or so. :think:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

For me it's the DJ no question. 

Much more a go-anywhere-do-anything kind of piece. The Omega is superb, for sure, but it's a completely different beast. The Rolex nails that elegant-yet-sporty continuum somehow, and I would say flies more under the radar than the Omega does. The SMP is a diver with (and I say this with all my love for the watch) the elegance of a steel pipe. It's cool in a modern way, though, and has a sense of adventure to it.

To conclude, the DJ has that timeless appeal and will go with anything from a tux to shorts and a t-shirt. It will likely keep its value a little better than the SMP. The only advantage I see with the SMP is the $1k difference, but then again, think about long term value.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> For me it's the DJ no question.
> 
> Much more a go-anywhere-do-anything kind of piece. The Omega is superb, for sure, but it's a completely different beast. The Rolex nails that elegant-yet-sporty continuum somehow, and I would say flies more under the radar than the Omega does. The SMP is a diver with (and I say this with all my love for the watch) the elegance of a steel pipe. It's cool in a modern way, though, and has a sense of adventure to it.
> 
> To conclude, the DJ has that timeless appeal and will go with anything from a tux to shorts and a t-shirt. It will likely keep its value a little better than the SMP. The only advantage I see with the SMP is the $1k difference, but then again, think about long term value.


SMPc for me. Just far too many tasks are unsuitable for the DJ. That polished bezel - it would end up scuffed up beyond belief if you so much as look at it. Now if he said he was thinking of just having a two watch collection and these were the candidates then it's a 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

The Omega looks dated, the DJ timeless.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Depends of course on each individual's tasks, I suppose! Anyway, I don't mind the odd scratch and scuff here and there... And as long as you're not doing construction or repair work with the watch it should be fine, no?



RustyBin5 said:


> SMPc for me. Just far too many tasks are unsuitable for the DJ. That polished bezel - it would end up scuffed up beyond belief if you so much as look at it. Now if he said he was thinking of just having a two watch collection and these were the candidates then it's a


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> The Omega looks dated, the DJ timeless.


I actually do like the SMP's looks, dated or not. But you're not wrong; at the very least, it's a different kind of watch, the DJ fitting in many more scenarios in my view, being actually a less flashy watch due to its conservative design.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I actually do like the SMP's looks, dated or not. But you're not wrong; at the very least, it's a different kind of watch, the DJ fitting in many more scenarios in my view, being actually a less flashy watch due to its conservative design.


While its apples and oranges, this is the affordables so if the OP has to make a single choice within his budget then I respect that.

I've always kidded that the DJ will be my one watch when I retire, its just a well-rounded watch suitable for just about every occasion in the typical suburban lifestyle (although I do bark at Roman numerals).

The SMP just yells late nineties to me. The helium valve sticks out like a sore thumb, the bracelet has that Tag funkiness, dreary skeleton hands, those are all very _passé_ design cues.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Time to give my RMW a spin for a week. It's not getting as much wear as I thought it would. Thinking of flipping it for a SMP, which I'd wear more often.
> 
> Rolex:
> + Parachrom (antimagnetic) hairspring
> ...


That's easy, do it. The Omega looks a million times better.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> For me it's the DJ no question.
> 
> Much more a go-anywhere-do-anything kind of piece. The Omega is superb, for sure, but it's a completely different beast. The Rolex nails that elegant-yet-sporty continuum somehow, and I would say flies more under the radar than the Omega does. The SMP is a diver with (and I say this with all my love for the watch) the elegance of a steel pipe. It's cool in a modern way, though, and has a sense of adventure to it.
> 
> To conclude, the DJ has that timeless appeal and will go with anything from a tux to shorts and a t-shirt. It will likely keep its value a little better than the SMP. The only advantage I see with the SMP is the $1k difference, but then again, think about long term value.


The Rolex looks old fashioned and it just does not look classy or elegant. Certainly not in the way those vintage Longines you like are.......


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Yup it did.
> 
> View attachment 12849623
> 
> ...


hmm, curious as to why the left crown would make it unbalanced, i supposed the opposite...
the only time i ever operate a crown while wearing a watch is with an older seiko with the
rotating interior bezel...but certain watches on certain wrists are just gonna be inherently
unstable, i guess


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sans Roman numerals, the DJ wins by a mile. As is, the Omega is a little more flexible and could be worn on almost any occasion.

The design elements of the DJ make it less sporty, imo, and a bit more formal. Not a GADA Watch to me and like george, I’m not a fan of Roman numerals. 

I don’t remember what else is in the watchbox though and that can make a difference.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm not a fan of Roman numerals.


I'm not a big fan of Roman numerals either but I do like them on the 40mm Glashutte Original Senator and on my newest arrival, the "homage" of the 1895 Seiko/Seikosha "Time Keeper" Pocket Watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Depends of course on each individual's tasks, I suppose! Anyway, I don't mind the odd scratch and scuff here and there... And as long as you're not doing construction or repair work with the watch it should be fine, no?


Well maybe we are looking at it differently- I thought he was wanting one watch to rule them all. The bezel is useful, and to my eyes the DJ is a little too dressy for quite a few tasks. I certainly wouldn't go camping in it or to a festival and not sure I'd even be happy pottering in the garden with it tbh. Lume also very poor on a DJ. Not really a contest in my eyes although it's quite aesthetically pleasing of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> While its apples and oranges, this is the affordables so if the OP has to make a single choice within his budget then I respect that.
> 
> I've always kidded that the DJ will be my one watch when I retire, its just a well-rounded watch suitable for just about every occasion in the typical suburban lifestyle (although I do bark at Roman numerals).
> 
> The SMP just yells late nineties to me. The helium valve sticks out like a sore thumb, the bracelet has that Tag funkiness, dreary skeleton hands, those are all very _passé_ design cues.










stick it on a leather if you don't like the bracelet, or a nato for that matter







my datejust only ever suited its bracelet and granted a two tone makes it less versatile but on reflection I have to say the SMPc all day long for me having owned both.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> I'm not a big fan of Roman numerals either but I do like them on the 40mm Glashutte Original Senator and on my newest arrival, the "homage" of the 1895 Seiko/Seikosha "Time Keeper" Pocket Watch.
> View attachment 12851605


My own (courtesy of Mr C) Roman numerals fave, but I don't often like them









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Smaug said:


> Time to give my RMW a spin for a week. It's not getting as much wear as I thought it would. Thinking of flipping it for a SMP, which I'd wear more often.
> Which one would you go for?
> 
> While I ruminate over y'all's answers, I'm going to set up the DJ and wear it for a week or so. :think:


I would not "go" for either. But to answer your question the SMP is a no brainer between the two. That's for me which should not be a major factor in what YOU select for you. Really do you need either?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Smaug said:


> Time to give my RMW a spin for a week. It's not getting as much wear as I thought it would. Thinking of flipping it for a SMP, which I'd wear more often.
> 
> Rolex:
> + Parachrom (antimagnetic) hairspring
> ...


Between those two I pick the Omega just becasue I don't like roman numerals on that ROlex. But I do like the DJ style. If you were choosing between the SMP and say a OP 39...










the the SMP wouldn't have a shot


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Monta week again.....day 3









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Between those two I pick the Omega just becasue I don't like roman numerals on that ROlex. But I do like the DJ style. If you were choosing between the SMP and say a OP 39...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, c'mon, man,

why does it have to say "rolex rolex rolex rolex" all around the effing 
chapter ring? don't you already know it's a rolex?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i am wearing my favorite watch today, a 6306, if i had to reduce my collection
to one, this would be it...and, it's from the year i graduated high school. it was 
restored by iww, i bought it this way, i think it was a great deal....this wears so 
much smaller and flatter than the new turtles, and i still can't figure out why?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> oh, c'mon, man,
> 
> why does it have to say "rolex rolex rolex rolex" all around the effing
> chapter ring? don't you already know it's a rolex?


.....cause it sounds so nice ya gotta say it twice.

OK that didn't work out.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Sans Roman numerals, the DJ wins by a mile. As is, the Omega is a little more flexible and could be worn on almost any occasion.
> 
> The design elements of the DJ make it less sporty, imo, and a bit more formal. Not a GADA Watch to me and like george, I'm not a fan of Roman numerals.
> 
> I don't remember what else is in the watchbox though and that can make a difference.


You guys are all getting distracted by the Roman numerals. I love them, especially when they're not radially flipped. Let's just say it's down to your favorite flavor of SMP 300 and Datejust w/o precious metals.

Mr. Cairo has a lot of good points. The Datejust can be worn with just about anything, and will look good all the time. But let's remember his viewpoint is from one of liking dressy watches in general, and from a dressier continent in general. (Sloppification of America, and all that) For example, "shorts" could mean dressy style shorts with a golf shirt. Kind of upper-class shorts. With that, it wouldn't look silly. But with cargo shorts and an old Star Wars T-shirt, it would look silly. I have my moments for both of those.

What does the 'c' in SMPc stand for? Compact?

As a dress watch, the Omega is less out-and-out dressy than the Rolex, but it would get by just fine. As a sports watch the Omega LOOKS sportier, but in reality, the Rolex would take punishment just as well. It would just seem like more of a shame to mar it. For example, it has harder steel for the case and bracelet; Rolex's new chemical grade stuff. Its Parachrom hairspring probably makes it less susceptible to being magnetized, too.

At my job, I'm at my desk, working at a computer 90+% of the time. The Datejust is appropriate for that duty; so is a SMP. My DJ has picked up a lot of the "swirling" scratches on the clasp, but I don't sweat it. It was made to be worn. The only thing I would change about this watch is that I wish the dial was black instead of rhodium, but I cheaped out on that little detail, as the black-dialed ones were going for $500 more and I don't like it $500 more. I'm still lukewarm on the cyclops. It works a treat, but I've got 20/20 vision and I don't like how it distorts the minutes hand when passing under it. I had an old Omega Cosmic, where the acrylic crystal had a date magnifier molded in, and the bulge was on the INSIDE. *That* was an elegant touch, I thought!

^ All these nice things about the Datejust are offset by the SMP having a timing bezel, a co-axial escapement, which I understand is quite accurate.

As for my collection, here's a link to it. It's also in my signature, but I don't think you can see if if you're logging in from a mobile device. I have several other dress watches and a few divers already too. But the SMP 300 is a slimmer, more elegant diver and the Datejust is a different kind of dress watch than I've got. So not much help there. For dress watches, I generally prefer slimmer and simpler. Think dauphine hand watch from the late 50s / early 60s.

Great comments so far, keep 'em coming. These outside points of view are invaluable.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> You guys are all getting distracted by the Roman numerals. I love them, especially when they're not radially flipped. Let's just say it's down to your favorite flavor of SMP 300 and Datejust w/o precious metals.
> 
> Mr. Cairo has a lot of good points. The Datejust can be worn with just about anything, and will look good all the time. But let's remember his viewpoint is from one of liking dressy watches in general, and from a dressier continent in general. (Sloppification of America, and all that) For example, "shorts" could mean dressy style shorts with a golf shirt. Kind of upper-class shorts. With that, it wouldn't look silly. But with cargo shorts and an old Star Wars T-shirt, it would look silly. I have my moments for both of those.
> 
> ...


SMPc. The "c" is for ceramic - i.e. The bezel inlay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I think "c" is for Ceramic 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Smaug said:


> Let's just say it's down to your favorite flavor of SMP 300 and Datejust w/o precious metals.
> 
> .


Datejust.......we tend to want to think of these as dress watches because it is slim, doesn't have a bezel, and its expensive but the DJ is a sport watch in the same vein as a Omega AT. Can it be used as a dress watch...sure. But will it be right at home with jeans and a t-shirt....ubetcha! Your DJ has a bit more polished bits on it than others but the lugs shape, the mostly brushed bracelet, and thick bezel really help keep the watch more towards the casual arena than a strict dress watch. The versatility of the DJ is why I prefer that to the SMPc. BUT to be fair I can think of few occasions where the DJ would be the obvious better choice than the SMP so all my praising the versatility of the DJ is for naught.  The SMP has been the standard bearer for the niche of "dress-diver" for years.

You don't have a bad choice here. Is your primary motivator financial or aesthetics?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Quick question about a deal I was offered. 

Trade my GS Hi-beat for a Eterna Vaughn Big Date + $2k cash. 

What do you think? I feel like it is a bit low but I'm not real familiar with Eternas using their own In-House movements.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick question about a deal I was offered.
> 
> Trade my GS Hi-beat for a Eterna Vaughn Big Date + $2k cash.
> 
> What do you think? I feel like it is a bit low but I'm not real familiar with Eternas using their own In-House movements.


Here's a recently sold Eterna on eBay- is it the same model?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/152753142343

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick question about a deal I was offered.
> 
> Trade my GS Hi-beat for a Eterna Vaughn Big Date + $2k cash.
> 
> What do you think? I feel like it is a bit low but I'm not real familiar with Eternas using their own In-House movements.


I think you'd be coming up pretty short value-wise. Your GS is likely worth *much* more than 4k, no? An Eterna Vaughn Big Date would be worth $2k at best, and $2k cash = $4k.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yes same model eterna but black dial. I think i will withdraw my GS listing tomorrow. Not getting a strong response....waiting till tax refunds come in i guess. I even have my GS listed at a rock bottom price. Oh well i guess i need to keep it. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> A nice super engineer would look great on that watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I tried, but the one in my price range was too big for my 6in wrist. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Tuesday of one watch, one week 3.

Get out your sunglasses.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

jetcash said:


> Tuesday of one watch, one week 3.
> 
> Get out your sunglasses.
> 
> ...


Such a shame I never got to picking up one of those. I remember when they ised to be dirt cheap.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Haven’t bought anything for what seems like months, it has been months now that I think about it, and getting a little itchy but I’ve stayed strong.

The 20% discount code from eBay today didn’t help but I honestly couldn’t find anything I wanted. Almost bought a Seiko SKX007 for $138, as low as it’s been in the last few years, but remembered I didn’t like it all that much the last time I owned it.

Laser focused on the DA38, which is surprising and a little refreshing.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick question about a deal I was offered.
> 
> Trade my GS Hi-beat for a Eterna Vaughn Big Date + $2k cash.
> 
> What do you think? I feel like it is a bit low but I'm not real familiar with Eternas using their own In-House movements.


I don't say this often of a Japanese watch, but that GS is *much* better looking in all ways... and more interesting movement wise, I think


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I look at my DJ and think: "Geez, this is BEAUTIFUL. But pretty shiny. Not sure it's 'me.'" So I guess aesthetics.



valuewatchguy said:


> Datejust.......we tend to want to think of these as dress watches because it is slim, doesn't have a bezel, and its expensive but the DJ is a sport watch in the same vein as a Omega AT. Can it be used as a dress watch...sure. But will it be right at home with jeans and a t-shirt....ubetcha! Your DJ has a bit more polished bits on it than others but the lugs shape, the mostly brushed bracelet, and thick bezel really help keep the watch more towards the casual arena than a strict dress watch. The versatility of the DJ is why I prefer that to the SMPc. BUT to be fair I can think of few occasions where the DJ would be the obvious better choice than the SMP so all my praising the versatility of the DJ is for naught.  The SMP has been the standard bearer for the niche of "dress-diver" for years.
> 
> You don't have a bad choice here. Is your primary motivator financial or aesthetics?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I look at my DJ and think: "Geez, this is BEAUTIFUL. But pretty shiny. Not sure it's 'me.'" So I guess aesthetics.


Think you have your answer now then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Mr Boogie has inspired me to pop this gorgeous little gem on today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Day 2 with the Datejust. I like it more this morning, especially after seeing it is right on time. (it was 1 or 2 seconds slow when I set it yesterday)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Mr Boogie has inspired me to pop this gorgeous little gem on today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matching black and red wrist bangles (or whatever you call the string things) Rusty :think:


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Smaug said:


> Day 2 with the Datejust. I like it more this morning, especially after seeing it is right on time. (it was 1 or 2 seconds slow when I set it yesterday)
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12854379&stc=1&d=1517407187"]
> 
> ...


I would have a hard time surrendering that one to the bowels of watchrecon myself. Beautiful bird in the hand vs a potentially beautiful one in the bush sort of thing.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

It’s the 31st of January, and I haven’t purchased an watches yet this year. I’m happy about this. 
In fact, I haven’t even purchased any watch accessories, e.g. straps bracelets etc... 
I was planning to buy a strap and a bracelet for one of my Seiko watches, but I just never got around to it, because I was too busy with other tasks. 

January was not a month without temptation. While traveling, my wife walked me through a mall that was holding a watch discount event from several ADs. 20%-40% off, and a VAT refund from customs on top too.
Prices were good, and I was definitely feeling some pressure.

On a normal day, she say something like, “don’t you already have enough watches?” or “really? you want another watch?”
But, on that day, she said “do you want another watch?” “It’s a good time to buy one because they’re all on sale.”
Temptation was very high, especially at the Nomos dealer. I actually stopped and tried on a few, but I discovered that the one I like best, is the one I bought for my father a few years ago, and my other favorite is the one I bought for myself a few years ago. The others just didn’t excite me enough to give any serious consideration to a watch purchase. 
I made it out of there without buying anything, and I felt good about that. 

My next goal is to make it to February 28th without buying any watches for myself. I will most likely get around to buying a strap this month though. 

I hope you’re all sticking on course with your individual goals, whatever they might be.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dustpilot said:


> It's the 31st of January, and I haven't purchased an watches yet this year. I'm happy about this.
> In fact, I haven't even purchased any watch accessories, e.g. straps bracelets etc...
> I was planning to buy a strap and a bracelet for one of my Seiko watches, but I just never got around to it, because I was too busy with other tasks.
> 
> ...


Well done dustpilot!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Matching black and red wrist bangles (or whatever you call the string things) Rusty :think:


Purely a prop for photogenic purposes old bean

Honest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Purely a prop for photogenic purposes old bean
> 
> Honest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just impressed by your coordination Rusty (......honestly!).


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I just had a funny thought with regards to my Rolex.

There will come a time in the next few years when this watch is worth more than my car. (2012 Accord EX sedan with 97k miles on it) We need to come up with a catchy term to reflect that. WIWMTC is the acronym.

Thinking back, I think that was part of the reason I sold the 2254 SMP back in the day. I was not comfortable with the idea that the watch was my most valuable possession. (at that time, I had a 12 year-old Civic with 175k miles (284,000 km) and the beginnings of body rust)

As a watch collector who is not particularly well-heeled, I sometimes have to decide between a nice car and a nice watch. 

Maybe I just need to get comfortable with THAT idea, and I'll be OK with the Rolex.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I just had a funny thought with regards to my Rolex.
> 
> There will come a time in the next few years when this watch is worth more than my car. (2012 Accord EX sedan with 97k miles on it) We need to come up with a catchy term to reflect that. WIWMTC is the acronym.
> 
> ...


This just made me stop and think. Firstly my entire watch collection value is only about 1/10 of the value of my car, so I'm ok there. Then I started thinking that the watch collection "hobby" sometimes feels like a nuclear arms race to me. I'll try and explain; we start off with our first automatic let's say it is a cheap seiko SKX007 or a SARB033 and you love it, you find WUS and your eyes are opened to the world of watches. You edge up in the spending cause you are still comfortable to say a Squale at double the price, you love this and are happy for awhile. Then with more exposure you start to dream of the next level, maybe an entry level Swiss. And this just goes on and on until you're standing in the AD of Rolex/Omega/etc with the cash from your recent liver sale......

......whilst I'm not about to sell my liver or buy a Rolex, it still feel this irrational pull upwards. And I don't like it. Not one bit.

Tell me fellow WPAC brethren how do I stop this? :think:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Then with more exposure you start to dream of the next level, maybe an entry level Swiss. And this just goes on and on until you're standing in the AD of Rolex/Omega/etc with the cash from your recent liver sale......
> 
> Tell me fellow WPAC brethren how do I stop this? :think:


Yup, that's a problem. Personally leaning towards setting an arbitrary value limit for the collection, thinking $10k. What would you feel comfortable with, how much $$ should you have laying in a watch box? That's a personal thing but it does make you stop and think.

Like say now, if I go through with the purchase I'm pondering then I'll be adding ~$2,5k of value in the collection. Even if I only add up those three watches that supposedly are keepers then I get ~$9k. But I'd have to sell almost everything else right now, and I'm not at all ready to do that.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> This just made me stop and think. Firstly my entire watch collection value is only about 1/10 of the value of my car, so I'm ok there. Then I started thinking that the watch collection "hobby" sometimes feels like a nuclear arms race to me. I'll try and explain; we start off with our first automatic let's say it is a cheap seiko SKX007 or a SARB033 and you love it, you find WUS and your eyes are opened to the world of watches. You edge up in the spending cause you are still comfortable to say a Squale at double the price, you love this and are happy for awhile. Then with more exposure you start to dream of the next level, maybe an entry level Swiss. And this just goes on and on until you're standing in the AD of Rolex/Omega/etc with the cash from your recent liver sale......
> 
> ......whilst I'm not about to sell my liver or buy a Rolex, it still feel this irrational pull upwards. And I don't like it. Not one bit.
> 
> Tell me fellow WPAC brethren how do I stop this? :think:


Well, as the author of this thread, it seems like you're more or less in pure abstinence mode. Looking at your sig, you have two Squale 30 Atmos'. I'd be tempted to swap one of them for something different. Or sell it, plus the one you've got outgoing and keep your eyes peeled for a replacement. Your collection is at quite a manageable size now. No need to reduce or get overly critical about adding one here and there.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> ......whilst I'm not about to sell my liver or buy a Rolex, it still feel this irrational pull upwards. And I don't like it. Not one bit.
> 
> Tell me fellow WPAC brethren how do I stop this?


Thankfully I personally get a tad queasy when any one watch broaches about $1000 USD so that stops me in my tracks. If I get North of a Grand the watch usually doesn't hang around long.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Yup, that's a problem. Personally leaning towards setting an arbitrary value limit for the collection, thinking $10k. What would you feel comfortable with, how much $$ should you have laying in a watch box? That's a personal thing but it does make you stop and think.
> 
> Like say now, if I go through with the purchase I'm pondering then I'll be adding ~$2,5k of value in the collection. Even if I only add up those three watches that supposedly are keepers then I get ~$9k. But I'd have to sell almost everything else right now, and I'm not at all ready to do that.


Where does it all end though George?



Smaug said:


> Well, as the author of this thread, it seems like you're more or less in pure abstinence mode. Looking at your sig, you have two Squale 30 Atmos'. I'd be tempted to swap one of them for something different. Or sell it, plus the one you've got outgoing and keep your eyes peeled for a replacement. Your collection is at quite a manageable size now. No need to reduce or get overly critical about adding one here and there.


I'm fine with abstinence, yes. But this "desire" is still there. The earlier discussions on exit watches have really resonated with me. I think that I am keen to follow this through and get out of the circus.......

I would be willing to sell the squales and put the money towards one final piece.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, if you can let them all go and find peace in one Exit, why not?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Smaug said:


> Day 2 with the Datejust. I like it more this morning, especially after seeing it is right on time. (it was 1 or 2 seconds slow when I set it yesterday)


Wait until evening and low light, you may not like it as well.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Where does it all end though George?
> 
> I'm fine with abstinence, yes. But this "desire" is still there. The earlier discussions on exit watches have really resonated with me. I think that I am keen to follow this through and get out of the circus.......
> 
> I would be willing to sell the squales and put the money towards one final piece.


Maybe you are ready to move out of the affordable category and save for the Rolex Ceramic Submariner 116610LN ? Exit stage right.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Where does it all end though George?
> 
> I'm fine with abstinence, yes. But this "desire" is still there. The earlier discussions on exit watches have really resonated with me. I think that I am keen to follow this through and get out of the circus.......
> 
> I would be willing to sell the squales and put the money towards one final piece.


Thought I told you awhile ago to get that Rolex. :-d

My original plan A was to stick to a ten watch collection for awhile and then gradually reduce the numbers to 3-4.

I'm in the midst of a very significant occupational change, leaving the private sector for a job in the public sector, probably for the rest of my working days. It was confirmed today and it should complete till May.

I guess it would be nice to get a watch to commemorate that. And then gradually sell my way out, since the available income in the public sector will be somewhat less (but very stable). That's plan B. But I'm definitely not putting any more money into the hobby.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Thought I told you awhile ago to get that Rolex. :-d
> 
> My original plan A was to stick to a ten watch collection for awhile and then gradually reduce the numbers to 3-4.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Well, if you can let them all go and find peace in one Exit, why not?


Not ALL of them........ b-)



usclassic said:


> Maybe you are ready to move out of the affordable category and save for the Rolex Ceramic Submariner 116610LN ? Exit stage right.


That is a step too far, even for me.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Thought I told you awhile ago to get that Rolex. :-d
> 
> My original plan A was to stick to a ten watch collection for awhile and then gradually reduce the numbers to 3-4.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new job :-!.

.......I am starting to form an exit strategy here, 3 watches would be left and space for one exit piece.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Where does it all end though George?
> 
> I'm fine with abstinence, yes. But this "desire" is still there. The earlier discussions on exit watches have really resonated with me. I think that I am keen to follow this through and get out of the circus.......
> 
> I would be willing to sell the squales and put the money towards one final piece.


You and i once again resonate at the same frequency with regards to this hobby / addiction. In much the same way as when we initiated wpac 2017.

But I agree there has to be an end somewhere. And for me I think the strategy is a combination of reducing total numbers, reducing total collection value, and possibly and exit watch. Yes those might be opposing goals but the schizophrenic nature of my exit strategy goes along with everything else about this Hobby.

Therein why I put the GS up for sale in the first place. I have three watches that I consider expensive and that one was the least worn of the three. I love the watch but something had to give. Should I have just kept a $4,000 watch simply because I can? Even though I'm not using it that often? The very idea of even acknowledging that sort of disgust me personally. It wasn't a Grail, it wasn't a gift, and it wasn't tied to some Milestone or personal memory......... it was simply a consumer-driven purchase. Me Likee - me go buyee. For me that isn't play money. It's a large enough sum that in any other circumstance I would have had second third and fourth thoughts before pulling the trigger. That's really not the kind of person that I want to be and it definitely isn't the kind of behavior that I'm trying to teach my son to emulate.

I'm not really sure how the story ends but I do know that I'm working on getting closer to it.

My apologies for the very serious undertones of my post.

VWG

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> You and i once again resonate at the same frequency with regards to this hobby / addiction. In much the same way as when we initiated wpac 2017.
> 
> But I agree there has to be an end somewhere. And for me I think the strategy is a combination of reducing total numbers, reducing total collection value, and possibly and exit watch. Yes those might be opposing goals but the schizophrenic nature of my exit strategy goes along with everything else about this Hobby.
> 
> ...


Yep, we have followed each other closely in this crazy hobby....

......for me I think I've found this to be an outlet for unwinding from the stresses of work, but it seems to have become an obsession :-(. For me 2018 has to be the exit year.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet said:


> I'm fine with abstinence, yes. But this "desire" is still there. The earlier discussions on exit watches have really resonated with me. I think that I am keen to follow this through and get out of the circus.......
> 
> I would be willing to sell the squales and put the money towards one final piece.


Keep one Squale unless/until you're sure that exit piece can truly replace it. In my 16 years of collecting, Squale is the best value in an affordable Swiss diver. If your exit piece turns out to be a diver maybe the last Squale can go. If not, then you'll still have a good diver in the collection. The only thing worse than buyer's remorse is seller's remorse.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Keep one Squale unless/until you're sure that exit piece can truly replace it. In my 16 years of collecting, Squale is the best value in an affordable Swiss diver. If your exit piece turns out to be a diver maybe the last Squale can go. If not, then you'll still have a good diver in the collection. The only thing worse than buyer's remorse is seller's remorse.


Had both sellers and buyers remorse! Got over it before and will get over it again, they are only watches after all......

Don't forget I've got the Oris 65 and Seiko SBDC051 divers. I'm hardly lacking divers!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wednesday









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

nyamoci said:


> Such a shame I never got to picking up one of those. I remember when they ised to be dirt cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Same with the monsters. Wish I had one.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Same with the monsters. Wish I had one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had this exact watch and sold it right before, I mean weeks before, they became scarce and started to climb rapidly in price. I didn't lose any money on it but I certainly left some cash on the table.

The only watch I've ever sold that wasn't well sold and the only one with any regrets. Not for selling it, I didn't really like it, but for the manner in which it was sold.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys, I just noticed that this here thread is 169 pages long while the "Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here!" is 163 pages. We're winning! hurrah!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Guys, I just noticed that this here thread is 169 pages long while the "Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here!" is 163 pages. We're winning! hurrah!


I've noticed that too and I contribute a bit to both threads. A different vibe for sure, kind of evens things out for me.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I've noticed that too and I contribute a bit to both threads. A different vibe for sure, kind of evens things out for me.


I think it's fantastic that WUS has the choice of both. And well said @ "kind of evens things out for me". Thanks to all who contribute, and thanks to Hornet and VWG for starting WPAC!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Double


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

For those of you thinking about exit watches, here are a couple of questions. I hope these don’t sound judgmental in any way, and I’m not trying to advocate for or argue against this strategy (personally I believe whether or not it would work is highly dependent on the individual). 

Obviously feel free to ignore these questions if they’re not helpful. Equally obviously, no need to answer here unless you want to.

Q1: why do you think owning an “exit watch” would help you? As opposed to, say, just exiting with what you have currently?

Q2: is there a way to exit almost, but not quite, entirely? For example, limit online forums / browsing WatchRecon etc to once a week or something? And maybe continue one watch a year on a 1i1o basis, say on your birthday? (I do realize that for some a clean break might be the only way.)

I recently got into the hobby and realized pretty quickly that I was going to have to put limits on myself, for financial as well as sanity reasons. I decided I would limit myself to five mechanical watches (I don’t count my Gshock or other quartz watches): one dress, one for daytime, one for evenings, one casual, and one conversation piece. I think I could be happy with that long-term, but then again I have already found myself thinking “what if I just went to six mechanicals? Then I would be able to keep x watch that I love and still have space for y.” So I’m not sure my strategy will hold, we’ll see I guess. As you all know there’s always one more watch out there. The hard part (for me) is not thinking about the one I DON’T have...

I have thought also about using one slot for a “rotating” piece, ie a watch I enjoy but don’t feel the need to keep forever. That way I could try some of the many watches over time that I’m interested in.

I also have to say that I’m fully aware, for myself, that I spend an unhealthy amount of time on here thinking about something as silly as watches, and that that level of engagement will have to end for me at some point. Not that it’s troubling to spend time on a hobby I enjoy, but my time is already limited and it leaves me with less time for other things that frankly are more important.

Anyway, kind of rambling post I know, but I hope some of this might help in some small way as some of you think through your options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Not ALL of them........ b-)
> 
> That is a step too far, even for me.......


Phoibos then.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I think it's fantastic that WUS has the choice of both. And well said @ "kind of evens things out for me". Thanks to all who contribute, and thanks to Hornet and VWG for starting WPAC!


......wait, I thought this was just my own personal horological therapy group :-s b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> For those of you thinking about exit watches, here are a couple of questions. I hope these don't sound judgmental in any way, and I'm not trying to advocate for or argue against this strategy (personally I believe whether or not it would work is highly dependent on the individual).
> 
> Obviously feel free to ignore these questions if they're not helpful. Equally obviously, no need to answer here unless you want to.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about rambling I've been doing that for all of last year in WPAC . I'm not entirely sure is owning an exit watch is going to help, but it's a potential way forwards. I sometimes find it helpful to vocalise the idea and then it becomes more real and with that reality the flaws in the plan come to light. I don't ever seem to be content with my collection and that's completely irrational so I've come to realise that it maybe the exposure here that's detrimental for me. But I love watches so would cutting myself just be silly? Maybe I need to set myself some very strict rules.......:think:

And that's far too much navel gazing for one night......;-)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jim44 said:


> Q1: why do you think owning an "exit watch" would help you? As opposed to, say, just exiting with what you have currently?
> 
> Q2: is there a way to exit almost, but not quite, entirely? For example, limit online forums / browsing WatchRecon etc to once a week or something? And maybe continue one watch a year on a 1i1o basis, say on your birthday? (I do realize that for some a clean break might be the only way.)


Good post. I considered the exit watch strategy after reading the great discussion here. I think the reason it wouldn't work for me is because if I put a label on it defining it as my 'last' watch, it'd have to be amazing. An unattainable level of amazing. It would keep the devil on my shoulder whispering, "this one isn't good enough to be your 'exit' watch". I had to just stop cold turkey and tell myself that what I was already in possession of was good enough.

With regard to the once per year watch, I think it creates a 'it has to be amazing' risk as well because you'll know it's one-and-done for an entire year. Also, while considering this once-per-year allowance, you might be eyeballing a lot of watches / deals.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Smaug said:


> I look at my DJ and think: "Geez, this is BEAUTIFUL. But pretty shiny. Not sure it's 'me.'" So I guess aesthetics.


No doubt the DJ is a fantastic watch but, I gotta be honest, that dial color would kill it for me. Now, if the dial were black or blue my interest would be piqued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't worry about rambling I've been doing that for all of last year in WPAC . I'm not entirely sure is owning an exit watch is going to help, but it's a potential way forwards. I sometimes find it helpful to vocalise the idea and then it becomes more real and with that reality the flaws in the plan come to light. I don't ever seem to be content with my collection and that's completely irrational so I've come to realise that it maybe the exposure here that's detrimental for me. But I love watches so would cutting myself just be silly? Maybe I need to set myself some very strict rules.......:think:
> 
> And that's far too much navel gazing for one night......;-)


Exposure here is definitely a big factor, also for me. Basically I have been avoiding viewing many new threads, and am specifically avoiding the wruw threads - those are killing. It helps a lot; basically I now only come on the forum for interesting discussions, like this, and not for the shiny stuff. (and of course also for amusement in the form of the occasional heated 'discussions' between a bunch of 'civilised' 'adults' - grab a bucket of popcorn and read the last pages of the Seaforth thread  )

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jim44 said:


> Q1: why do you think owning an "exit watch" would help you? As opposed to, say, just exiting with what you have currently?


The habits acquired over the last few years always have me looking for the next thing. The exit watch is just a way to do a grand finale of sorts. Much like when they reserve the biggest and brightest fireworks for the last 60 seconds of the night. Not at all rationale just a way to satiate the brain temporarily



Jim44 said:


> Q2: is there a way to exit almost, but not quite, entirely? For example, limit online forums / browsing WatchRecon etc to once a week or something? And maybe continue one watch a year on a 1i1o basis, say on your birthday? (I do realize that for some a clean break might be the only way.)


That might work but i would need a healthy complete break first before easing back into it



Jim44 said:


> I recently got into the hobby and realized pretty quickly that I was going to have to put limits on myself, for financial as well as sanity reasons.


I call it a hobby as well. But I don't think it is a hobby. More of an obsession. I have had hobbies before and it was different than this. Like Hornet I got into watches much to help alleviate the stresses of life that were going on at the time.

If you have been involved a year be careful. I started with an Orange Seiko Monster, Citizen Promaster BM6400, and a Citizen NY0040. I actually had those three for a couple of years. Then I realized you could resell watches......uh oh. I stayed at the under $350 level for a couple of more years. Then went to $500 for a few more years. Then went to $1000 (Seiko Shogun bought at the height of yen valuation against USD) for a short period. From there the jump to $2000 took less than 1 yr, and to $3000 about another 6 months. for the last 2 years I have covered the full range from $150 to $3000. But once i got a taste of what a higher quality watch could offer.....I was hooked. Then it was too easy to justify having more than one really nice watch. You can see the trend accelerating and increasing in value. So I have to put some stops in somewhere. Hence my previous post.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

@wimands

I had to unsubscribe from the Seaforth thread. It was too much. Much too much.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I placed my Ball Fireman Racer in the mail to a new home on Monday, that whittles my stack down to three mechanical watches and three quartz. Do take note that 2, two of those Quartz have been with me for over 30 years and so will never be sold or donated.

So three that cost any appreciable amount of money. When I discovered this forum I had 8 or 9 watches I'm not quite sure. Then over the past 4 years I have had maybe 20 come in and out the door here. The worst of it is over, I have a couple nice watches and other than straps and the occasional bezel change I am done.

BTW. I just picked up a Hirsch Speed Genuine Hide alligator in black for my Carrera yesterday at the post office, it is so nice................................


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> @wimands
> 
> I had to unsubscribe from the Seaforth thread. It was too much. Much too much.


Ya right... Can't believe it's all adults 

If anything it shows the madness of this "hobby". Consumerism in it's purest form; addictive behavior more than anything.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

ITT some really good comments / advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Ard said:


> I placed my Ball Fireman Racer in the mail to a new home on Monday, that whittles my stack down to three mechanical watches and three quartz. Do take note that 2, two of those Quartz have been with me for over 30 years and so will never be sold or donated.
> 
> So three that cost any appreciable amount of money. When I discovered this forum I had 8 or 9 watches I'm not quite sure. Then over the past 4 years I have had maybe 20 come in and out the door here. The worst of it is over, I have a couple nice watches and other than straps and the occasional bezel change I am done.
> 
> ...


Lovely watch.
I think they look better than an Omega Aqua Terra.
Maybe someday I'll get a 41mm day date.
Please post a picture of it on that Hirsch.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

With all of this talk about exit watches lately...

A few days ago I mentioned that I will be selling my 42MM Scurfa Diver One and will be purchasing a 40MM Hamilton Khaki Field on a bracelet. Well, I have also decided that my exit watch will be purchased for my 55th birthday on March 23, 2020. My exist watch will be an Omega either a Seamaster Planet Ocean or Aqua Terra. I will not purchase another watch until then and will begin saving the money on March 23, 2018. I fully intend on making this purchase based solely on money saved over that two year period of time so as to make it as responsible of a purchase as possible - without any impact to our necessities in life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you have been involved a year be careful. I started with an Orange Seiko Monster, Citizen Promaster BM6400, and a Citizen NY0040. I actually had those three for a couple of years. Then I realized you could resell watches......uh oh. I stayed at the under $350 level for a couple of more years. Then went to $500 for a few more years. Then went to $1000 (Seiko Shogun bought at the height of yen valuation against USD) for a short period. From there the jump to $2000 took less than 1 yr, and to $3000 about another 6 months. for the last 2 years I have covered the full range from $150 to $3000. But once i got a taste of what a higher quality watch could offer.....I was hooked. Then it was too easy to justify having more than one really nice watch. You can see the trend accelerating and increasing in value. So I have to put some stops in somewhere. Hence my previous post.


I told myself for two years I'd never pay more than $1,000 for a single watch. It was just crazy to think about how could a $1,000 watch be that much better than all of these awesome $250 - $600 watches I have? All the while the prices I'm willing to pay slowly creeping up until I finally said, why not? I bought six $1,000+ watches in one month. I did it without thinking too much, not even bothering to total what I'd spent. But when I went to pay my CC, I was like, what the hell did I buy? That's when I knew it was time to get out.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

I have other hobbies ready to take the place of watches. Problem is, they're just as obsessive, and more expensive 

Any idea what one of these costs? ?










And that's not even including the mount, eyepieces, etc...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

My collection has all been sub $300 on every purchase. My exit watch would be a sumo ( I like divers)

I do give thought to the idea of maybe upgrading each piece some day, but I'm happy with what I have as well.

Srp777 for work
Padi turtle, it's just such a fun colorway to me
Luminox sxc as kind of a beater. I live in Iowa and the all plastic case is such a joy when we get a cold snap here.
And a cheapo digital Casio I paid $8.50 for. 

Selling a few pieces for my sumo

Is my collection redundant, undoubtedly so. But I like what I like and wear with pride

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jim44 said:


> I have other hobbies ready to take the place of watches. Problem is, they're just as obsessive, and more expensive
> 
> Any idea what one of these costs? &#55358;&#56784;
> 
> ...


Just ask her out already and quit spying...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> This just made me stop and think. Firstly my entire watch collection value is only about 1/10 of the value of my car, so I'm ok there. Then I started thinking that the watch collection "hobby" sometimes feels like a nuclear arms race to me. I'll try and explain; we start off with our first automatic let's say it is a cheap seiko SKX007 or a SARB033 and you love it, you find WUS and your eyes are opened to the world of watches. You edge up in the spending cause you are still comfortable to say a Squale at double the price, you love this and are happy for awhile. Then with more exposure you start to dream of the next level, maybe an entry level Swiss. And this just goes on and on until you're standing in the AD of Rolex/Omega/etc with the cash from your recent liver sale......
> 
> ......whilst I'm not about to sell my liver or buy a Rolex, it still feel this irrational pull upwards. And I don't like it. Not one bit.
> 
> Tell me fellow WPAC brethren how do I stop this? :think:


I prefer watches to cars. Get a Rolex and take the bus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Just ask her out already and quit spying...


Working up my nerve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Jim44 said:


> Q1: why do you think owning an "exit watch" would help you? As opposed to, say, just exiting with what you have currently?


I think it's akin to a smoker saying: "This is my LAST box of cigars, so by God, they're going to be GOOD ones."



> Q2: is there a way to exit almost, but not quite, entirely? For example, limit online forums / browsing WatchRecon etc to once a week or something? And maybe continue one watch a year on a 1i1o basis, say on your birthday? (I do realize that for some a clean break might be the only way.)


My opinion, after several years in this game, is that you either need VERY good self control, or you need to stay away from watch fora. And ebay. And watchrecon/chrono24. And Craigslist.



> I decided I would limit myself to five mechanical watches (I don't count my Gshock or other quartz watches):


...aaaaand there's Loophole #1. You'll remember it when you're getting desperate.  How many quartzes do you have?

Your other ideas are good too.

Let me suggest one more: Find a watch box you really like. A nice one. Let that be your limit, whether it's a 5-holer, 10-holer or 20-holer.

I have a 20-holer that is overflowed by 11. In my defense, about 10 of those remaining were gifts and heirlooms. Oh, and if I don't count < $100 quartzes or even <$50 quartzes, I'm quite the little angel. b-)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

rosborn said:


> With all of this talk about exit watches lately...
> 
> A few days ago I mentioned that I will be selling my 42MM Scurfa Diver One and will be purchasing a 40MM Hamilton Khaki Field on a bracelet. Well, I have also decided that my exit watch will be purchased for my 55th birthday on March 23, 2020. My exist watch will be an Omega either a Seamaster Planet Ocean or Aqua Terra. I will not purchase another watch until then and will begin saving the money on March 23, 2018. I fully intend on making this purchase based solely on money saved over that two year period of time so as to make it as responsible of a purchase as possible - without any impact to our necessities in life.


Better bookmark that post, 'cuz that is a big commitment. Only loophole I can see is "fully intend"...

|>


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Smaug said:


> Better bookmark that post, 'cuz that is a big commitment. Only loophole I can see is "fully intend"...
> 
> |>


Not a problem really. I stopped using credit cards a while ago and have become very used to saving for purchases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet, I lost the post a few pages back. I didn't realize those other two in your collection were divers too. Yeah, you're pretty diver-heavy.

****

On another topic, the Seiko Bell-Matic that I ordered 3 weeks ago arrived today. Looks good overall, but the alarm bezel is not sychronized with the hours hand; so if I set the alarm for 11:00, it actually sounds at 6:00. 

Here's what happens:





I told him I have the tools and will try, as long as he assumes the risk. OR I offered to have my watchmaker do it and he can foot the bill. OR, I offered to return it to him, if he also refunds my shipping cost back to Thailand.

He wants me to try to fix it and if not, have my watchmaker do it.

Dude's got stones, eh?

I'm going to wait for his instructions. If it looks easy, I'm going to try. If not, I'll get an estimate from the watchmaker and see how much it'll cost to fix it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmm...while browsing the forum my eye caught an ad on a thermoelectric smartwatch (powerwatch dot com)

They are using body heat to power the contraption and measure calories burnt! That's an effin great idea. Seiko and a couple other brands toyed with thermoelectric watches early eighties but it was too much of a hassle back then.

I'll send the link to a friend who's a smartwatch freak, he'll be the first in line.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmm...while browsing the forum my eye caught an ad on a thermoelectric smartwatch (powerwatch dot com)
> 
> They are using body heat to power the contraption and measure calories burnt! That's an effin great idea. Seiko and a couple other brands toyed with thermoelectric watches early eighties but it was too much of a hassle back then.
> 
> I'll send the link to a friend who's a smartwatch freak, he'll be the first in line.


That sounds extremely cool George!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> That sounds extremely cool George!


Yes it brings my inner geek to life. I'm actually afraid something like that would compete with an actual watch for my wrist. Its a good thing I'm such a lazy hog.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmm...while browsing the forum my eye caught an ad on a thermoelectric smartwatch (powerwatch dot com)
> 
> They are using body heat to power the contraption and measure calories burnt! That's an effin great idea. Seiko and a couple other brands toyed with thermoelectric watches early eighties but it was too much of a hassle back then.
> 
> I'll send the link to a friend who's a smartwatch freak, he'll be the first in line.


Thats actually quite interesting as a concept. What surprised me was that they claim this is groundbreaking in terms of water resistance at 50m. Aren't smart watches normally water resistant? :think:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Thats actually quite interesting as a concept. What surprised me was that they claim this is groundbreaking in terms of water resistance at 50m. Aren't smart watches normally water resistant? :think:


I don't know, but seeing smartphone companies usually do anything to blame defects on water damage when trying to apply for warranty, wouldn't be surprised if they didn't bother making it water resistant before..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> That sounds extremely cool George!


Kenneth Williams of carry on fame did a presentation about one of these in 1982 I think on the gadget show of the day "tomorrow's world". His voice just makes me smile but I listened to every word





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I don't know, but seeing smartphone companies usually do anything to blame defects on water damage when trying to apply for warranty, wouldn't be surprised if they didn't bother making it water resistant before..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


You would have thought that it would be fairly easy to make them WR and have a USP?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Kenneth Williams of carry on fame did a presentation about one of these in 1982 I think on the gadget show of the day "tomorrow's world". His voice just makes me smile but I listened to every word


That was brilliant rusty :-!

Found this one......






....and then this one, which you might like


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Lol Hornet.

In other news. I am selling my Gunter vintage gmt number 50 of 50 made.....just wasn't getting loved or worn enough. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hell froze, I have a Rolex.

(dont worry, its already sold, I am waiting for the buyer to pick it up)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Hell froze, I have a Rolex.
> 
> (dont worry, its already sold, I am waiting for the buyer to pick it up)


That looks very nice!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Hell froze, I have a Rolex.
> 
> (dont worry, its already sold, I am waiting for the buyer to pick it up)


I could see you in a Rolex Day/Date, with Presidential bracelet. Platinum or White gold, your choice naturally Sinner. New.

I'll call to borrow your an AP/A. Lange/VC and Patek every once in a while. I won't be a nuisance


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

TJ Boogie said:


> I could see you in a Rolex Day/Date, with Presidential bracelet. Platinum or White gold, your choice naturally Sinner. New.
> 
> I'll call to borrow your an AP/A. Lange/VC and Patek every once in a while. I won't be a nuisance


Just gold. To throw it around at people

"here you ignorant peasants!"


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Just gold. To throw it around at people
> 
> "here you ignorant peasants!"


Hahaaaa cool, throw it at me!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I probably should apologize for my ramblings of late. I'm off work I'll and have been in bed with a temperature and a *lot* of medication. With a slightly more clear head I'm thinking that the idea of an exit watch might be a bit silly; spending a heap of money on a watch (selling a few along the way....) and then pretending to myself that I'll avoid here?!?! Wtf was I thinking?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I probably should apologize for my ramblings of late. I'm off work I'll and have been in bed with a temperature and a *lot* of medication. With a slightly more clear head I'm thinking that the idea of an exit watch might be a bit silly; spending a heap of money on a watch (selling a few along the way....) and then pretending to myself that I'll avoid here?!?! Wtf was I thinking?


You dont have to spend all the money on watch... And again exit watch idea does not mean expensive watch. It could be the one you already have or even a cheap one.

Its just a mind practice.

As it comes to temperature use one of the old Croatian remedies: cook the brandy just under boiling point, throw in some herbal tea to take the edge off and prevent possible selfcombustion, some lemon slices and drink it while still Hot.

It will not help you but you will spend rest of the day in alcohol induced coma.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> You dont have to spend all the money on watch... And again exit watch idea does not mean expensive watch. It could be the one you already have or even a cheap one.
> 
> Its just a mind practice.
> 
> ...


..... can't stand herbal tea, so I'll stick with the boiling brandy treatment thanks :-!.

And yes you are right on the exit watch, it doesn't need to be expensive.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> ..... can't stand herbal tea, so I'll stick with the boiling brandy treatment thanks :-!.
> 
> And yes you are right on the exit watch, it doesn't need to be expensive.


Doesn't have to be expensive but it better be nice and those normally go hand-in-hand.

Otherwise you'll be back on WUS with your WatchRecon and eBay search lists full in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I probably should apologize for my ramblings of late. I'm off work I'll and have been in bed with a temperature and a *lot* of medication. With a slightly more clear head I'm thinking that the idea of an exit watch might be a bit silly; spending a heap of money on a watch (selling a few along the way....) and then pretending to myself that I'll avoid here?!?! Wtf was I thinking?


Exit watch is like saying to an alcoholic to try to quit by having one last drink..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> You dont have to spend all the money on watch... And again exit watch idea does not mean expensive watch. It could be the one you already have or even a cheap one.
> 
> Its just a mind practice.
> 
> ...


Or just go with straight brandy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Smaug said:


> Better bookmark that post, 'cuz that is a big commitment. Only loophole I can see is "fully intend"...
> 
> |>


Actually, in spite of my response to you last evening, I have reconsidered my plan on an exit watch. I just picked up a 40MM Hamilton Khaki Field (hand-wind) that is as close to replicating my grandfather's World War II USN issued Hamilton as I am likely to fond without hunting for the real thing. I hot it for $248 shipped. That means the Scurfa goed up for sale this weekend.

My point of reconsideration is not about having an exit watch but about buying an exit watch at some point and/or making it such a significant/expensive purchase. Upon further consideration, an Omega of any stripe would be just too ostentatious for me. I arrived at this conclusion after spending some time, last night, looking at my family tree and looking at my current family circle.

I come from regular folk - not rich nor poor. My father in-law is a multi-millionare yet is still a depression era farm kid at heart. He wears a $30 quartz analog watch. My maternal grandfather wore the Hamilton he received when he enlisted in the United States Navy during World War Ii. That watch got him through harrowing experiences in Europe and the South Pacific. I could go on and on but an Omega doesn't fit into that narrative.

This was a rather long winded way of me saying I am done now. I have everything I need, period. I already have my exit watches and have no need to ponder anything else. That, of course, is entirely dependent on the continuing functionality of the two watches I currently own. If one of my watches dies and cannot be repaired I will exist with just one watch. If both die I will purchase another affordable watch (one) to replace the teo.

Omega!?! I don't know what I was thinking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I probably should apologize for my ramblings of late. I'm off work I'll and have been in bed with a temperature and a *lot* of medication. With a slightly more clear head I'm thinking that the idea of an exit watch might be a bit silly; spending a heap of money on a watch (selling a few along the way....) and then pretending to myself that I'll avoid here?!?! Wtf was I thinking?


No need to apologize. You have a pretty manageable "collection" it seems with six watches with one being for sale. Yes, to the average person five or six watches might appear excessive but you obviously have kept the ones that give you pleasure to own and wear. I would say as long as your holdings don't double or triple in the next few years you are perfectly normal in the world of WIS. My only concern for myself in owning a "collection" is the future cost of ownership ie service costs.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I probably should apologize for my ramblings of late. I'm off work I'll and have been in bed with a temperature and a *lot* of medication. With a slightly more clear head I'm thinking that the idea of an exit watch might be a bit silly; spending a heap of money on a watch (selling a few along the way....) and then pretending to myself that I'll avoid here?!?! Wtf was I thinking?


I haven't been around much, I missed all of this. First, are you feeling ok? The flu this year has been horrible, Hornet. In the US we've lost a lot of little ones  
The term 'exit watch' sounds so dark. I've heard the term before, and it sounded like someone was soon to perish, and this was their last watch purchase (I'm glad that's not the case here!).

Are you still considering consolidating?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Exit watch is like saying to an alcoholic to try to quit by having one last drink..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


No we are still allowing one drink. Just not allowed to have different ones in future 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Think I just found my exit watches


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Actually, in spite of my response to you last evening, I have reconsidered my plan on an exit watch. I just picked up a 40MM Hamilton Khaki Field (hand-wind) that is as close to replicating my grandfather's World War II USN issued Hamilton as I am likely to fond without hunting for the real thing. I hot it for $248 shipped. That means the Scurfa goed up for sale this weekend.
> 
> My point of reconsideration is not about having an exit watch but about buying an exit watch at some point and/or making it such a significant/expensive purchase. Upon further consideration, an Omega of any stripe would be just too ostentatious for me. I arrived at this conclusion after spending some time, last night, looking at my family tree and looking at my current family circle.
> 
> ...


So with you on the sentiment here. The whole idea of buying an expensive watch is so against the ideals that my parents inspired me with. That and wearing an expensive watch that I'd be worried about damaging or getting stolen, not to mention the reaction I would get from the wife :-d.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I still like the exit watch idea but I am growing less fond of the idea of having it be a very expensive piece. I'm beginning to think more of it as a piece that can round out my current small collection. 

The GS might have found a buyer. 

Now to evaluate the Speedy and Tuna. 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Smaug said:
> 
> 
> > Better bookmark that post, 'cuz that is a big commitment. Only loophole I can see is "fully intend"...
> ...


Great post Rob. Enjoy that cool Hammy!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> No need to apologize. You have a pretty manageable "collection" it seems with six watches with one being for sale. Yes, to the average person five or six watches might appear excessive but you obviously have kept the ones that give you pleasure to own and wear. I would say as long as your holdings don't double or triple in the next few years you are perfectly normal in the world of WIS. My only concern for myself in owning a "collection" is the future cost of ownership ie service costs.


No risk of the collection expanding at all and yes 5-6 watches is manageable. What my problem is that I find myself permanently in a funk and never quite satisfied. That's why the idea of an exit watch appealed so much. A Sauron watch if you will to rule them all. I think we all suffer from this unsatisfied condition to some extent or otherwise why would we be here?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I still like the exit watch idea but I am growing less fond of the idea of having it be a very expensive piece. I'm beginning to think more of it as a piece that can round out my current small collection.
> 
> The GS might have found a buyer.
> 
> ...


I think you're on to something here. I'm thinking likewise. Just sold an affordable HAQ Seiko this morning. That leaves me with my newly acquired Seiko SPB069, Casio F-91W, Casio "Royale" World Time, and UNCLE ARD's Ball Fireman Racer that arrives TODAY!!!!!! I could easily Exit now!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I haven't been around much, I missed all of this. First, are you feeling ok? The flu this year has been horrible, Hornet. In the US we've lost a lot of little ones
> The term 'exit watch' sounds so dark. I've heard the term before, and it sounded like someone was soon to perish, and this was their last watch purchase (I'm glad that's not the case here!).
> 
> Are you still considering consolidating?


Thanks for the concern TJ :-!. I'm OK just feeling ill with a virus of some sort. I did have the flu injection at the start of winter last year and it seems to have done well up until now. Didn't realise that it had been so bad in the US, but I suppose children and the elderly do get affected more. Wish I had my mum's constitution, she's never I'll and is still going strong at 87!

Not intending to consolidate any further at the moment, but for the right watch I would do.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> No we are still allowing one drink. Just not allowed to have different ones in future
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better make it a bloody good drink then b-).

.....any more thoughts on the Tudor only collection then rusty?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Think I just found my exit watches
> 
> View attachment 12857319
> 
> ...


I knew you'd be back on these eventually.....;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> I think you're on to something here. I'm thinking likewise. Just sold an affordable HAQ Seiko this morning. That leaves me with my newly acquired Seiko SPB069, Casio F-91W, Casio "Royale" World Time, and UNCLE ARD's Ball Fireman Racer that arrives TODAY!!!!!! I could easily Exit now!


I wish that it the same for me! But happy for you :-!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Thursday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

February 1, 2018 Having a glass of Phoibos to celebrate.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I knew you'd be back on these eventually.....;-)


A no-date Silver Arrow with gilt indices, untouched case and original crown... Even if I were the Pope I could not abstain from that. 

Maybe just one more Zenith I saw...
















...and then I'm quitting for real


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> A no-date Silver Arrow with gilt indices, untouched case and original crown... Even if I were the Pope I could not abstain from that.
> 
> Maybe just one more Zenith I saw...
> 
> ...


More tiny ladies watches.......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> More tiny ladies watches.......


34mm is man size, bruv. Do you even ...?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Better make it a bloody good drink then b-).
> 
> .....any more thoughts on the Tudor only collection then rusty?


No - tax return time put horology kinda on the back burner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Think I just found my exit watches
> 
> View attachment 12857319
> 
> ...


yad yada more vintage watches...

At least find something more out of the box..For example nice vintage Longines cal.284 would look nice ... 

back on topic, after two days wearing a Rolex I dont feel any smarter, or taller , or healthier or have grown any hair back...atleast on top of the head. Nor I have developed a 6th sense in detecting a hints of homage to Rolex all around me.

Perhaps it is because I dont have a Sub? Or it is old model , sans 904L miracle steel?

It will be on wrist until saturday, if I start to post snug opinions about stuff around forum, then Rolexitis got me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> 34mm is man size, bruv. Do you even ...?


Curse these manly wrists of mine.......o|


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> I think you're on to something here. I'm thinking likewise. Just sold an affordable HAQ Seiko this morning. That leaves me with my newly acquired Seiko SPB069, Casio F-91W, Casio "Royale" World Time, and UNCLE ARD's Ball Fireman Racer that arrives TODAY!!!!!! I could easily Exit now!











Great piece. WIsh I could find it, got misplaced somewhere during move


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> February 1, 2018 Having a glass of Phoibos to celebrate.
> 
> View attachment 12857451


you fool! that is not Rolex! It will dissolve

(bloody hell, I think this thing on wrist is starting to kick in!)

I mean it is great watch ...

...but it is poor excuse for your yearning for Sub

(and again...

sorry, I am having some problems over here)

SUBSUBSUBSUBSUB

(thats it, it is going off the wrist...)

....

Phew...dodged the bullet....

Carry on..


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Curse these manly wrists of mine.......o|


So true. I guess us girly wrist types are just jealous.

Ain't that right, Clark?









(That's a 32mm Rolex)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> So true. I guess us girly wrist types are just jealous.
> 
> Ain't that right, Clark?
> 
> ...


ROOOOOOOLEEEEEEEEEEX!

RORORORORORLOORLOROOROLEEORLOOLEEEEX!

...

(whata..)

(I think I will have to put my old trustworthy F91W on wrist this has gone out of hand)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Think I just found my exit watches
> 
> View attachment 12857319
> 
> ...


Nice but I don't think they will do it for you. Besides the term is exit watch not watches.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Nice but I don't think they will do it for you. Besides the term is exit watch not watches.


Maybe, maybe not. But I've been looking for a 100% original no date gilt Silver Arrow ever since I saw this ad:









Now I just need to source that bracelet


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ROOOOOOOLEEEEEEEEEEX!
> 
> RORORORORORLOORLOROOROLEEORLOOLEEEEX!
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But I've been looking for a 100% original no date gilt Silver Arrow ever since I saw this ad:
> 
> View attachment 12857761
> 
> ...


You sold the Hammie then ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> So true. I guess us girly wrist types are just jealous.
> 
> Ain't that right, Clark?
> 
> ...


He must have been in a hurry that morning and picked up the wife's watch........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Nice but I don't think they will do it for you. Besides the term is exit watch not watches.


Why not exit watches? :-s


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ROOOOOOOLEEEEEEEEEEX!
> 
> RORORORORORLOORLOROOROLEEORLOOLEEEEX!
> 
> ...


What is going on with you sinner?! Are you working too hard?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You sold the Hammie then ?


Aye


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Aye


Watchless again!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> He must have been in a hurry that morning and picked up the wife's watch........


Ah yes, the classic "I forgot my watch, let me have yours"









(that's a Longines, by the way)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> What is going on with you sinner?! Are you working too hard?


I am insane. The web developer and missus are pushing me beyond limits of sanity. I actually forbid missus to contact him, because their conversation did not go well...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Anyone else having trouble with WUS? photos not uploading, pages loading slowly or not at all?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Watchless again!


Indeed, until my precious arrives


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Why not exit watches? :-s


Too easy, man up make the choice and stop buying more watches.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Watchless again!





sinner777 said:


> I am insane. The web developer and missus are pushing me beyond limits of sanity. I actually forbid missus to contact him, because their conversation did not go well...


Oh dear, pray tell why?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

MrCairo said:


> Ah yes, the classic "I forgot my watch, let me have yours"
> 
> View attachment 12857849
> 
> ...


Looks like the prize from a Cracker Jack box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> No risk of the collection expanding at all and yes 5-6 watches is manageable. What my problem is that I find myself permanently in a funk and never quite satisfied. That's why the idea of an exit watch appealed so much. A Sauron watch if you will to rule them all. I think we all suffer from this unsatisfied condition to some extent or otherwise why would we be here?


There's a thread here somewhere, I think it's called 'fighting boredom' in which I participated. He was bored, but doesn't want to keep buying watches. I think maybe it's in the Public Forum. Go find that one and read up. The trick is to find other things to give you a thrill. Watch photography and sharing your collection. Robmks is good at that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Too easy, man up make the choice and stop buying more watches.


Ok, Mr Smug with his phoibos.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Too easy, man up make the choice and stop buying more watches.


Would still mean selling all but one. Not gonna happen bro. Not now not ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmarino1 (Jun 20, 2017)

About to pull the trigger on the Steinhart GMT, gents. It was nice being a part of this thread, for a short time.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Looks like the prize from a Cracker Jack box.


That's no way to talk about Ingrid Bergman


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lmarino1 said:


> About to pull the trigger on the Steinhart GMT, gents. It was nice being a part of this thread, for a short time.


Both rusty and hornet are selling one.....is it theirs?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh dear, pray tell why?


Well.. He is running late with webshop and we are having a really bad month in shop. Those two combined mean that misus is nuts and I am pushing him to finish the whole project. She called him... Once... And he called me back that he will abandon whole project if she calls him again.. And I have a lot of stuff to deal with on my own.

Problems just stack up. I am postponing visit to hospital, if I end up there again it would be disaster business wise. Good thing I feel relatively well. And so on..

Good thing is that I am broke. So that cures the WPAC problem.

Funny coming from a guy with rolex on wrist but untill I sell it (and I got it in very complicated flip sheme) I am broke.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, Mr Smug with his phoibos.......


There is a watch called Phoebe?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> There's a thread here somewhere, I think it's called 'fighting boredom' in which I participated. He was bored, but doesn't want to keep buying watches. I think maybe it's in the Public Forum. Go find that one and read up. The trick is to find other things to give you a thrill. Watch photography and sharing your collection. Robmks is good at that.


Started reading it and got bored..........

......only joking, reading it right now. :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

lmarino1 said:


> About to pull the trigger on the Steinhart GMT, gents. It was nice being a part of this thread, for a short time.


The rules allow you an exception purchase for the year remember......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I am postponing visit to hospital


I'm not going to say it but I think you know what I would say. Especially given that nugget of history you gave the other post


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> I'm not going to say it but I think you know what I would say. Especially given that nugget of history you gave the other post


I know..


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Funny coming from a guy with rolex on wrist but untill I sell it (and I got it in very complicated flip sheme) I am broke.


Been there many times, and as I like to say, I'm watch rich and cash poor.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> There is a watch called Phoebe?


She has a sister called Parnis.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Been there many times, and as I like to say, I'm watch rich and cash poor.


To be honest WPAC has made my wallet thicker.

I do not yearn anymore for watches. They just come by and I accept them as they are. I got this Orient as a gift from a friend and now I have an automatic to go along with Quartz Orient beater I have. To be honest, I dont need anything more.

So behold... The Disco King is gone.

Now I have Louis XIV on wrist!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> To be honest WPAC has made my wallet thicker.
> 
> I do not yearn anymore for watches. They just come by and I accept them as they are. I got this Orient as a gift from a friend and now I have an automatic to go along with Quartz Orient beater I have. To be honest, I dont need anything more.


That may actually be the first Orient I kind of like. No kidding.

That reminds me. Whatever happend to the Darwil? You sold it?

Also, what Rolex? Let's see a pic! Or did I miss it?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> That may actually be the first Orient I kind of like. No kidding.
> 
> That reminds me. Whatever happend to the Darwil? You sold it?
> 
> Also, what Rolex? Let's see a pic! Or did I miss it?


Which one? I sold bunch of them.

Rolex is here


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Oh and check this out. This was the Vulcain I intended to keep, but since I fanboy'ed all over that Silver Arrow, it's up for sale. But speaking of square or rectangular cases.























Really like square cases. Still regret selling that square Longines. Oh well.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I saw it at sales. Really nice watch. These square wear large. Orient is actually 37 mm from 3-9.

It looks like a brick on wrist.


Funny thing both Orients I have at home were only sold to Russian and European market.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Which one? I sold bunch of them.
> 
> Rolex is here


sweet.

I remember you had some square Darwil that got my lederhosen up in a bunch and the next morning I went out and bought a square Longines Ultra Chron


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> To be honest WPAC has made my wallet thicker.
> 
> I do not yearn anymore for watches. They just come by and I accept them as they are. I got this Orient as a gift from a friend and now I have an automatic to go along with Quartz Orient beater I have. To be honest, I dont need anything more.
> 
> ...


Gotta be the disco emperor then.......

Alternatively the "John Travolta"?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I could have sent you that Darwil. I thing I have it to someone...


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> ROOOOOOOLEEEEEEEEEEX!
> 
> RORORORORORLOORLOROOROLEEORLOOLEEEEX!
> 
> ...


It's happy hour in Croatia, that's what happened, Hornet. 

By the way Sinner, you're off the wagon. The rule is you can buy a watch for flipping, but it SHALL NOT hit your wrist. You see? I'm not the only Bad Boy here.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> It's happy hour in Croatia, that's what happened, Hornet.
> 
> By the way Sinner, you're off the wagon. The rule is you can buy a watch for flipping, but it SHALL NOT hit your wrist. You see? I'm not the only Bad Boy here.


Bloody hell I forgotten about it..

Sorry.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I could have sent you that Darwil. I thing I have it to someone...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


>


Gave...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Gave...


I realized that. Let me try again.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Something interesting just happened. eBay notified me that it will gradually shift to Adyen (?) as a checkout platform vs PayPal. They'll still enable payments by PayPal but they'll sanction Adyen. Supposedly they will 'provide reduced costs for sellers'...hmmm...

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/31/ebay-in-split-from-paypal-will-start-using-adyen.html


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Why not exit watches? :-s




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Something interesting just happened. eBay notified me that it will gradually shift to Adyen (?) as a checkout platform vs PayPal. They'll still enable payments by PayPal but they'll sanction Adyen. Supposedly they will 'provide reduced costs for sellers'...hmmm...
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/31/ebay-in-split-from-paypal-will-start-using-adyen.html


I got the same email. Have they fallen out of love with PayPal?!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Something interesting just happened. eBay notified me that it will gradually shift to Adyen (?) as a checkout platform vs PayPal. They'll still enable payments by PayPal but they'll sanction Adyen. Supposedly they will 'provide reduced costs for sellers'...hmmm...
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/31/ebay-in-split-from-paypal-will-start-using-adyen.html


"But don't worry, the transition will take years"


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> By the way Sinner, you're off the wagon. The rule is you can buy a watch for flipping, but it SHALL NOT hit your wrist. You see? I'm not the only Bad Boy here.


Ohhhh come on! I had to measure it on my wrist for size!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

lmarino1 said:


> About to pull the trigger on the Steinhart GMT, gents. It was nice being a part of this thread, for a short time.


Which one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I got the same email. Have they fallen out of love with PayPal?!


They parted ways a couple of years ago. 
That new thing is Dutch I'm told.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> No risk of the collection expanding at all and yes 5-6 watches is manageable. What my problem is that I find myself permanently in a funk and never quite satisfied. That's why the idea of an exit watch appealed so much. A Sauron watch if you will to rule them all. I think we all suffer from this unsatisfied condition to some extent or otherwise why would we be here?


Hah a Sauron watch to rule them all. I like it. Does that mean my collection will also consist of the three the seven and the nine? 20 watch collection... So much for exit watch...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Hah a Sauron watch to rule them all. I like it. Does that mean my collection will also consist of the three the seven and the nine? 20 watch collection... So much for exit watch...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


No, no you just need the one watch and when you put it on you become invisible, which is a problem for telling the time. Then you have to go on a long sucky quest through the archives of ancient threads in the WUS basement and eventually throw it back into the fires of mount Seiko (swatch group if you prefer). Which all seems rather pointless......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Will the Seiko CEO and his Yakuza buddies be hunting me in the process? Well I'll pass on that quest I'll be sure. No exit sauron watch for me..

Edit: though a trip to mount Fuji seems like a cool excursion, might be worth considering after all.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> No, no you just need the one watch and when you put it on you become invisible, which is a problem for telling the time. Then you have to go on a long sucky quest through the archives of ancient threads in the WUS basement and eventually throw it back into the fires of mount Seiko (swatch group if you prefer). Which all seems rather pointless......


Aye. But when you put it on







WPAC. will always be watching .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I sold a watch today after I failed by buying a watch a few weeks ago. So that's one in, one out. So while it's technically a breach of the rules, I'm a net zero watches for the year so I'll consider that somewhat of a step forward, especially as I got a watch that fits me better than the outgoing one did and recoups the funds so I can get back on the Speedy Pro track... 

But the consolidation may continue. I have two Monsters. I wear the BM more, but I'd never sell the first gen OM unless prices keep climbing and the funds would help the grail fund more than it would now. So I'm wondering if I should flip the BM at some point, and maybe also the Timex Expedition which is cool but I rarely wear. And maybe the Bulova Moonview too because once a Speedy comes in, that would become pointless. Lots to ponder.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, Mr Smug with his phoibos.......


So you are beginning to believe


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Update: just listed the Datejust, a Seiko SRP279K1 and Invicta 8926OB. Received a trade offer for a Speedy Pro for the Datejust...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So you are beginning to believe


You're right I'm beginning to believe that you really do like it. I've not heard anything from you about other new watches, so it must be love! b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Update: just listed the Datejust, a Seiko SRP279K1 and Invicta 8926OB. Received a trade offer for a Speedy Pro for the Datejust...


Is that a good offer? Don't know the value of the DJ.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jkpa said:


> I sold a watch today after I failed by buying a watch a few weeks ago. So that's one in, one out. So while it's technically a breach of the rules, I'm a net zero watches for the year so I'll consider that somewhat of a step forward, especially as I got a watch that fits me better than the outgoing one did and recoups the funds so I can get back on the Speedy Pro track...
> 
> But the consolidation may continue. I have two Monsters. I wear the BM more, but I'd never sell the first gen OM unless prices keep climbing and the funds would help the grail fund more than it would now. So I'm wondering if I should flip the BM at some point, and maybe also the Timex Expedition which is cool but I rarely wear. And maybe the Bulova Moonview too because once a Speedy comes in, that would become pointless. Lots to ponder.


If it's an improvement then great :-!. How far off the speedy then?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Update: just listed the Datejust, a Seiko SRP279K1 and Invicta 8926OB. Received a trade offer for a Speedy Pro for the Datejust...


I hope you meant speedy pro "plus ££££" for the datejust. Straight trade is a terrible deal. Go check chrono24 or eBay sold listings for prices

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

So, I told my friend about that new smartwatch and he's not buying it cause he now has a mortgage or whatever and 'can't afford to spend anymore $$ on fancy gimmicks'.

The nerve of some people.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Update: just listed the Datejust, a Seiko SRP279K1 and Invicta 8926OB. Received a trade offer for a Speedy Pro for the Datejust...


Ermmm. Unless some serious $ to you, it is not a good trade.

Today wear a Orient Quartz


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

This came by from ABTW in my mailbox and piqued my interest.. Time for a round of bashing, before I get tempted to look further than the article..
Bambino small seconds:

















Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Noticed there's a lot of photography buffs here so can anyone direct me to a cheap and effective solution for shooting a YouTube video? I am using my cellphone and that's a major pain. Should I get a dSLR or is that an overkill? Thanks


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> This came by from ABTW in my mailbox and piqued my interest.. Time for a round of bashing, before I get tempted to look further than the article..
> Bambino small seconds:
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That's nice (if I forget for a moment that I hate small seconds) BUT that date window doesn't belong in the dial.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wimads said:


> This came by from ABTW in my mailbox and piqued my interest.. Time for a round of bashing, before I get tempted to look further than the article..
> Bambino small seconds:
> 
> 
> ...


I think its a nice design...Bambino killer....but unless the build quality was better than the Bambino i would not be interested. The Bambino was also too large for the style....hope this model corrected that. There was nothing glaring with the Bambino....just felt Timex level cheap. In hindsight , I guess considering the price it was appropriate.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Noticed there's a lot of photography buffs here so can anyone direct me to a cheap and effective solution for shooting a YouTube video? I am using my cellphone and that's a major pain. Should I get a dSLR or is that an overkill? Thanks


Get an inexpensive set of studio lights and it should make your video quality 3x better even with an iphone camera setup. Otherwise i think you are looking at $500 for a decent vlog camera.....capability for external mike....flip out screen to face front.....low light focusing capability.

You can find studio lights on amazon ~100....not sure in Greece

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Wimads said:


> This came by from ABTW in my mailbox and piqued my interest.. Time for a round of bashing, before I get tempted to look further than the article..
> Bambino small seconds:
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That is actually a very nice design.
But, I think of the bambino as a $100 watch, (I had a 1st gen one)
and this seems to get into a different category at $300.
What is next, a full calendar Bambino for $1000?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> If it's an improvement then great :-!. How far off the speedy then?


Approx 2/3 of the way to GM pricing. Still some ways to go.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Get an inexpensive set of studio lights and it should make your video quality 3x better even with an iphone camera setup. Otherwise i think you are looking at $500 for a decent vlog camera.....capability for external mike....flip out screen to face front.....low light focusing capability.
> 
> You can find studio lights on amazon ~100....not sure in Greece
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That makes a lot of sense, thanks!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just stood by and watched as a guy with a 17cm wrist got a PAM 372 (47mm wide) and others cheered him on.....this world needs more WPACs...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> This came by from ABTW in my mailbox and piqued my interest.. Time for a round of bashing, before I get tempted to look further than the article..
> Bambino small seconds:
> 
> 
> ...


Its actually nice. Different than bambino. See through caseback. Only problem : still 21 mm lugs and 41 mm case that looks very large. Unless you have large wrists...

If you are after Orient "dress" go for Orient Star Classic. Much better built, 39 mm, 20 mm lugs.

I always go for this image to show myself I was fool to sell it


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Why are all you ppl saying you like the watch... You were supposed to bash it 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Why are all you ppl saying you like the watch... You were supposed to bash it
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Personally, for some reason I really don't like that logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Just stood by and watched as a guy with a 17cm wrist got a PAM 372 (47mm wide) and others cheered him on.....this world needs more WPACs...


People were cheering on?! Has watch buying become a spectator sport?????


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> This came by from ABTW in my mailbox and piqued my interest.. Time for a round of bashing, before I get tempted to look further than the article..
> Bambino small seconds:
> 
> 
> ...


Dinner plate
Wrist
Trying to be vintage look
Longines better
Job done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Its actually nice. Different than bambino. See through caseback. Only problem : still 21 mm lugs and 41 mm case that looks very large. Unless you have large wrists...
> 
> If you are after Orient "dress" go for Orient Star Classic. Much better built, 39 mm, 20 mm lugs.
> 
> I always go for this image to show myself I was fool to sell it


Are you ENCOURAGING him to buy something else sinner. This is WPAC bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> This came by from ABTW in my mailbox and piqued my interest.. Time for a round of bashing, before I get tempted to look further than the article..
> Bambino small seconds:
> 
> 
> ...


The gold looks terrible, but then I always dislike gold watches......

The silver is better but wouldn't you just forget it instantly as there are so many just like this? Just ask yourself if you really need it?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Its actually nice. Different than bambino. See through caseback. Only problem : still 21 mm lugs and 41 mm case that looks very large. Unless you have large wrists...
> 
> If you are after Orient "dress" go for Orient Star Classic. Much better built, 39 mm, 20 mm lugs.
> 
> I always go for this image to show myself I was fool to sell it


Liking and enabling at the same time :-! o| :rodekaart.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Moments silence for the ocean vintage GMT Gunter ltd edition of 50. Now sold.







and a little ocean red on to make me feel better









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jim44 said:


> Personally, for some reason I really don't like that logo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The logo and the size of the Bambino and similar watches in their lineup has kept me from buying an Orient. Think there is some value in the brand, I think, but just can't do it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> People were cheering on?! Has watch buying become a spectator sport?????


It is to a large extent with smaller, local forums. Enabling each other is ridiculously strong, also the 'proper' path is laid down, how you should somehow graduate from the affordables and move on to higher-end watches.. I get a lot of that too, people are like, 'nice rare watches you're getting, can't wait what's next inline' etc.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Moments silence for the ocean vintage GMT Gunter ltd edition of 50. Now sold. and a little ocean red on to make me feel better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was always amazed at how easy it is to resell Steinharts. Care to comment why? you're the expert


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I was always amazed at how easy it is to resell Steinharts. Care to comment why? you're the expert


Simple. They are so low priced new that it's almost impossible for them to depreciate. Not quite sure how they can build an ocean 1 with bracelet sapphire 300 WR ETA inside and an excellent finish for £320. For the record I bought the gmt new for quite a bit less than it sold for... was listed only a day ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Why are all you ppl saying you like the watch... You were supposed to bash it
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Sorry.

It looks like lovechild of Omega Seamaster from fifties and Bambino concieved in Fukushima.

Its too big, has one date too many too near the center of the dial and you will find decent 21 mm strap for it... Like... Never.

Get a grip! ABTW feed... Jeez..


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> You're right I'm beginning to believe that you really do like it. I've not heard anything from you about other new watches, so it must be love! b-)


Well this watch has everything I wanted plus a growing and deepening relationship. The fact that I can regulate the time keeping with hand winding is something I had never heard about before. So we are a team to achieve +/- 0 spd which now seems possible. That creates a deeper engagement beyond looks or style, which is classic and timeless anyway. The best watch relationship I have had so far. Why would I even care to consider buying another watch? I wouldn't and don't. It does everything I need, and looks good doing it. It has become my watch. I accept it as it is and appreciate it for what it can do. I would have paid more but I am grateful I didn't have to.
No other watch matters now because I have my watch. I hope you all find your watch too, or watches as is the case with the majority. The one that makes you desire no other, it can be done. I think also that first you must be content with yourself or you are asking a watch to do a job that it is not qualified to do.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well this watch has everything I wanted plus a growing and deepening relationship. The fact that I can regulate the time keeping with hand winding is something I had never heard about before. So we are a team to achieve +/- 0 spd which now seems possible. That creates a deeper engagement beyond looks or style, which is classic and timeless anyway. The best watch relationship I have had so far. Why would I even care to consider buying another watch? I wouldn't and don't. It does everything I need, and looks good doing it. It has become my watch. I accept it as it is and appreciate it for what it can do. I would have paid more but I am grateful I didn't have to.
> No other watch matters now because I have my watch. I hope you all find your watch too, or watches as is the case with the majority. The one that makes you desire no other, it can be done. I think also that first you must be content with yourself or you are asking a watch to do a job that it is not qualified to do.


How do you mean regulating by handwinding?? Its just a 9015 movement right? Which to my knowledge is just a normal 3-hand automatic, without any special features, except being a very accurate movement.

Not sure how you would control accuracy by hand winding, especially on an automatic. Point of an automatic being that it keeps the watch at full wound levels, to retain accuracy, so you're not going to influence that by hand winding. Unless you keep it in the box and dont walk, but it being your one watch that isn't the case.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> How do you mean regulating by handwinding?? Its just a 9015 movement right? Which to my knowledge is just a normal 3-hand automatic, without any special features, except being a very accurate movement.
> 
> Not sure how you would control accuracy by hand winding, especially on an automatic. Point of an automatic being that it keeps the watch at full wound levels, to retain accuracy, so you're not going to influence that by hand winding. Unless you keep it in the box and dont walk, but it being your one watch that isn't the case.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I presume he means but hacking the seconds if it is running fast (?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That's nice (if I forget for a moment that I hate small seconds) BUT that date window doesn't belong in the dial.


I actually like small seconds, but you're right, that DATE WINDOW, why???



Wimads said:


> Why are all you ppl saying you like the watch... You were supposed to bash it


See above. You ever tried to organize a small, private party or something like that, and that one awkward and annoying guy (or girl) overhears and goes 'what party? oh I'll be there!' and you're briefly thinking of lying and making something up or telling him a wrong date but you hesitate too long and now it's too late and anyway nobody wants to be a d*ck so now you're stuck with him and everyone's enthusiasm for the get-together is a little lower now?

The date window on that watch is _that guy_.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Longines better
> Job done


Sometimes, when I'm feeling blue, I take a look at this guy's feed, and I'm not so blue (warning, graphic content) https://www.instagram.com/vintagelongines/


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Sorry.
> 
> It looks like lovechild of Omega Seamaster from fifties and Bambino concieved in Fukushima.
> 
> ...


 welcome back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> welcome back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. I had a moment of Rolexitis again.

And it is homage to vintage Rolex Oyster btw.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well this watch has everything I wanted plus a growing and deepening relationship. The fact that I can regulate the time keeping with hand winding is something I had never heard about before. So we are a team to achieve +/- 0 spd which now seems possible. That creates a deeper engagement beyond looks or style, which is classic and timeless anyway. The best watch relationship I have had so far. Why would I even care to consider buying another watch? I wouldn't and don't. It does everything I need, and looks good doing it. It has become my watch. I accept it as it is and appreciate it for what it can do. I would have paid more but I am grateful I didn't have to.
> No other watch matters now because I have my watch. I hope you all find your watch too, or watches as is the case with the majority. The one that makes you desire no other, it can be done. I think also that first you must be content with yourself or you are asking a watch to do a job that it is not qualified to do.


I don't want to say that you're easily satisfied ,as that would be unfair, but I wish it was as easy as that for me. Anyway, I'm happy for you! :-!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> How do you mean regulating by handwinding?? Its just a 9015 movement right? Which to my knowledge is just a normal 3-hand automatic, without any special features, except being a very accurate movement.
> 
> Not sure how you would control accuracy by hand winding, especially on an automatic. Point of an automatic being that it keeps the watch at full wound levels, to retain accuracy, so you're not going to influence that by hand winding. Unless you keep it in the box and dont walk, but it being your one watch that isn't the case.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I go into detail in my review of the watch. After running +2 spd for about 6 days it started running -1 spd. So I thought perhaps I was not active enough to keep it fully wound. Also I wear it on the right wrist and the rotor only winds in the clockwise direction ideal for left wrist wear. Anyway I did an experiment by hand winding that morning. The next day it had run at +/- 0 spd. So I hand wound again and it was running again at +2 spd. Yesterday I did not hand wind and today it is at +1 spd. My plan is not to hand wind again until it is back in sync with time.gov now total +11 for the twelve days since the first hack. Once it is back in sync I will hand wind again and regulate with occasional hand winding. This technique would not work, I think, if I were wearing the watch on my right wrist because that would keep the mainspring fully wound and the watch would run at a consistant +2 spd.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Sometimes, when I'm feeling blue, I take a look at this guy's feed, and I'm not so blue (warning, graphic content) https://www.instagram.com/vintagelongines/


Dare not click 
Must......bbbeeee.....st..ro.....nnng
Phew

Moment's passed. Carry on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Thank you very much. I had a moment of Rolexitis again.
> 
> And it is homage to vintage Rolex Oyster btw.


Isn't everything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I hope Mr. John Lee will forgive me for cross-quoting him here, but I read his posts with interest in the "Show me your SMALL collection" thread and they felt relevent to WPAC and our recent "Exit Watch(es)" discussion:



Johnlee1 said:


> I have an old Seiko 5 that I wore for like 10 years before I "got into" watches. (...) It has a Proustian madeleine quality to it where it reminds me of all the experiences that I had while wearing it. (...) I'm envious of my time as a "one watch" person.
> 
> (...)
> 
> [T]here is something undeniably poetic about a watch that accompanies you every day. My favorite watches are the beat up ones where people are like "I/my so-and-so wore this watch every day for 30 years straight."


Earlier, he posted a photo of his 4-watch collection which includes a Grand Seiko:



Johnlee1 said:


> Phew, OK think I'm done for awhile. Can go back to living my life like I did pre-watch obsession, haha.
> 
> (...)
> 
> [I feel] I needed each watch to do a specific thing, and have enough wrist time for me to care. I don't think I have the "collectors' gene" (...), hence having a small collection makes sense to me.(...) *Next step, logging out of WUS* lol.


(bold mine)

I think this echoes some of the thoughts that have been going round in our recent banter on the topic, doesn't it? And I also think he concludes the inevitable.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Sometimes, when I'm feeling blue, I take a look at this guy's feed, and I'm not so blue (warning, graphic content) https://www.instagram.com/vintagelongines/


Does he work in the longines museum?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I hope Mr. John Lee will forgive me for cross-quoting him here, but I read his posts with interest in the "Show me your SMALL collection" thread and they felt relevent to WPAC and our recent "Exit Watch(es)" discussion:
> 
> Earlier, he posted a photo of his 4-watch collection which includes a Grand Seiko:
> 
> ...


Yep, only way out.......:-(


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Does he work in the longines museum?


Nope, he's actually from your parts more or less. Same island anyway


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Nope, he's actually from your parts more or less. Same island anyway


You must get very excited looking through those pictures.........


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You must get very excited looking through those pictures.........


You betcha...


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Noticed there's a lot of photography buffs here so can anyone direct me to a cheap and effective solution for shooting a YouTube video? I am using my cellphone and that's a major pain. Should I get a dSLR or is that an overkill? Thanks


Cheap option would be an LG v20. Still a smartphone, but some of the tech channels I watch shot an episode with it and I couldn't tell. And over a year old, should be pretty cheap

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I don't want to say that you're easily satisfied ,as that would be unfair, but I wish it was as easy as that for me. Anyway, I'm happy for you! :-!


Judging only from the battles with solar charging power Reserve, almost throw away level inexpensive quartz, possible Hamilton's, possible Victorinox, love affair with a sumo, and now I phoibos Rolex homage...... I would say mister URS is anything but easily satisfied.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> You betcha...
> 
> View attachment 12860973


Would you guys quit using Sinner's picture for your ill-will intended purposes!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> You betcha...
> 
> View attachment 12860973


Glad to see that the gym time is paying off Mr C :-!.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Judging only from the battles with solar charging power Reserve, almost throw away level inexpensive quartz, possible Hamilton's, possible Victorinox, love affair with a sumo, and now I phoibos Rolex homage...... I would say mister URS is anything but easily satisfied.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


True. I kinda was thinking more of being satisfied with just one watch.. ....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> Cheap option would be an LG v20. Still a smartphone, but some of the tech channels I watch shot an episode with it and I couldn't tell. And over a year old, should be pretty cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I have an LG G6 and it's pretty much the same camera wise, but it's the lightning it does a world of difference. Should have thought of that.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The GS is officially gone....









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

And the Steinhart GMT 2 is gone as well!


.....thanks for the selling advice rusty!


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Noticed there's a lot of photography buffs here so can anyone direct me to a cheap and effective solution for shooting a YouTube video? I am using my cellphone and that's a major pain. Should I get a dSLR or is that an overkill? Thanks


Overkill. Look at the Canon G7X II. it's a high-end point and shoot. Also, I'll PM you something.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Wimads said:


> This came by from ABTW in my mailbox and piqued my interest.. Time for a round of bashing, before I get tempted to look further than the article..
> Bambino small seconds:
> 
> 
> ...


Love that one. If I hadn't just added the Beijing Beihai, is probably get one. Finally, they made the hands long enough.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> Its actually nice. Different than bambino. See through caseback. Only problem : still 21 mm lugs and 41 mm case that looks very large. Unless you have large wrists...
> 
> If you are after Orient "dress" go for Orient Star Classic. Much better built, 39 mm, 20 mm lugs.
> 
> I always go for this image to show myself I was fool to sell it


I almost bought an Orient Star Classic, but they're quite expensive for still having a mineral crystal.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Dare not click
> Must......bbbeeee.....st..ro.....nnng
> Phew
> 
> ...


Yeah, skipped

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Friday










Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Friday at Monta









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, only way out.......:-(


Passed the WPAC service revolver ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> And the Steinhart GMT 2 is gone as well!
> 
> .....thanks for the selling advice rusty!


No prob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> The GS is officially gone....


Bad call.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JC how long have you been wearing that one now? Looks like it keeps you happy..... :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Friday at Monta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful case shape......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Bad call.


Well, he did say that he hardly wore it. Although I reckon there is some sellers remorse......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, he did say that he hardly wore it. Although I reckon there is some sellers remorse......


It's a GS. Bound to be a little. But still....good call I think on his part. Commitment to his goals so I applaud ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> That is a beautiful case shape......










its quite like a slimmed down Tudor in profile....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> its quite like a slimmed down Tudor in profile....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> And the Steinhart GMT 2 is gone as well!
> 
> .....thanks for the selling advice rusty!


Excuse me Sir, could I interest you in the GMTs of our lord and savior Seiko?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Friday at Monta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's looking *too* close to Tudor's rose for me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Excuse me Sir, could I interest you in the GMTs of our lord and savior Seiko?


Enabling George? 

....watched some of your YouTube videos recently, there good, but for some reason you didn't sound as I'd expected; funny how you make a mental image!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Enabling George?
> 
> ....watched some of your YouTube videos recently, there good, but for some reason you didn't sound as I'd expected; funny how you make a mental image!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Haha can't be enabled with watches you can't find for sale.

Thanks for the feedback, my sound setup is really poor. Need to look into that, been too lazy and stringy to invest in some decent equipment, mostly wanted to document what crossed my path. Right now I have three Landmasters and with another one incoming it's a good opportunity to shoot a comparative video cause two will be listed after I'm certain that they are working properly, plus my SBDX will be off to Duncan for servicing.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Exit "collection"? Is it possible to own these watches or less by year's end? I almost sold the Seiko last night having 3 immediate pm's at full price but I chickened out and withdrew the offer feeling I would regret selling it. I don't have a true dress watch in this little collection but EDC sports watch and beaters are covered. The Blue enamel Seiko could be pressed into duty with a rare suit and tie event. The Ball Fireman is going to get the most use I would suspect but the plastic Casio do come in handy. Maybe I can exit with these. Saving the next $1000-$1500 I would have spent on watches to plan a little getaway vacation.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Excuse me Sir, could I interest you in the GMTs of our lord and savior Seiko?


Again, not supposed to be talking about religion.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Excuse me Sir, could I interest you in the GMTs of our lord and savior Seiko?


Nope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Again, not supposed to be talking about religion.


Given that Seiko is a watch company it's obvious (again) that it's a figure of speech. Almost a pun. You quoted scripture. What part of that don't you understand ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Exit "collection"? Is it possible to own these watches or less by year's end? I almost sold the Seiko last night having 3 immediate pm's at full price but I chickened out and withdrew the offer feeling I would regret selling it. I don't have a true dress watch in this little collection but EDC sports watch and beaters are covered. The Blue enamel Seiko could be pressed into duty with a rare suit and tie event. The Ball Fireman is going to get the most use I would suspect but the plastic Casio do come in handy. Maybe I can exit with these. Saving the next $1000-$1500 I would have spent on watches to plan a little getaway vacation.
> View attachment 12862753


You mean keep these 4 and be happy for the rest of the year? Why not.

Why couldn't we all be happy with just one watch? Because we found WUS and that opened up a treasure trove of horological delights. And don't forget that there are constantly new watch releases as well as updated models, or old models you liked on sale at a bargain basement price, gotta have it haven't we?! o|. Well, that's the way I see it for myself; constantly needing a new hit, a new high rather than being able to appreciate what I've got in my hand already......


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I tried the one watch thing and failed fairly miserably.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> I tried the one watch thing and failed fairly miserably.


Well, what's been seen cannot be easily unseen can it?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the one watch thing and failed fairly miserably.
> ...


 The obsession is totally irrational. Better to take the few I own on some adventures and experience a few new places.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> I tried the one watch thing and failed fairly miserably.


You're a source of inspiration ...on not to sell everything and get a GMT Master.

Currently battling the urge to get 'one last watch'. It's a good thing that I'm sticking to the 'no new money in the hobby' though. Yes, its an invitation to bash


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Given that Seiko is a watch company it's obvious (again) that it's a figure of speech. Almost a pun. You quoted scripture. What part of that don't you understand ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand it is sacrilegious to the true Lord and Saviour to be applied to a watch company.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I understand it is sacrilegious to the true Lord and Saviour to be applied to a watch company.


Depending on your point of view. Some Seiko addicts would say Seiko IS their religion......b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You're a source of inspiration ...on not to sell everything and get a GMT Master.
> 
> Currently battling the urge to get 'one last watch'. It's a good thing that I'm sticking to the 'no new money in the hobby' though. Yes, its an invitation to bash
> 
> View attachment 12863119


Isn't it just like all the others you already have George?

.......ironic coming from someone addicted to black dialed divers o|.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Depending on your point of view. Some Seiko addicts would say Seiko IS their religion......b-)


Exactly my point and why we should not talk about any religion here.

Casual and irreverent mentions of God and Religion are offensive both ways it seems. When I mention the correct bible verse to support the origins of the story of the pearl of great value that another member misquoted using the previous verse which is the story of the hidden treasure to correct another member. I don't see a single bible reference as religion. It is a published book and to many has no particular relevance and as such is often misquoted, misused, and not understood. Why it is OK to say Seiko is my religion and not for me to say ***** Christ is my savior? It is my point of view as Seiko addicts, as you point out have theirs. Such a double standard - I'm out.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Isn't it just like all the others you already have George?
> .......ironic coming from someone addicted to black dialed divers o|.


Well not really..that one is 45mm wide and 15.5mm tall


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> JC how long have you been wearing that one now? Looks like it keeps you happy..... :-!


Since Sunday. One more day until a change up! What will be next? Stay tuned.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well not really..that one is 45mm wide and 15.5mm tall
> View attachment 12863185


So it's a bigger version of something you already have? b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Exactly my point and why we should not talk about any religion here.
> 
> Casual and irreverent mentions of God and Religion are offensive both ways it seems. When I mention the correct bible verse to support the origins of the story of the pearl of great value that another member misquoted using the previous verse which is the story of the hidden treasure to correct another member. I don't see a single bible reference as religion. It is a published book and to many has no particular relevance and as such is often misquoted, misused, and not understood. Why it is OK to say Seiko is my religion and not for me to say ***** Christ is my savior? It is my point of view as Seiko addicts, as you point out have theirs. Such a double standard - I'm out.


USC I'd not intended to cause any offense to you, it was intended as a joke to make light of it and move on. If I've caused offense then I apologise.

I would not belittle your beliefs, just as I'd want my beliefs (as a committed atheist) to be respected.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I understand it is sacrilegious to the true Lord and Saviour to be applied to a watch company.


See this is what's wrong. It was a joke. Declaring that seiko was a lord and saviour was ridiculous and therefore a good example to emphasise just HOW ridiculous. If that offends then god (yes Him) help us all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I don't see a single bible reference as religion.


Strongly disagree.



usclassic said:


> Why it is OK to say Seiko is my religion and not for me to say ***** Christ is my savior?


If you don't intrinsically see the difference, no possible explanation will make you see the light. (pun intended)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Exactly my point and why we should not talk about any religion here.
> 
> Casual and irreverent mentions of God and Religion are offensive both ways it seems. When I mention the correct bible verse to support the origins of the story of the pearl of great value that another member misquoted using the previous verse which is the story of the hidden treasure to correct another member. I don't see a single bible reference as religion. It is a published book and to many has no particular relevance and as such is often misquoted, misused, and not understood. Why it is OK to say Seiko is my religion and not for me to say ***** Christ is my savior? It is my point of view as Seiko addicts, as you point out have theirs. Such a double standard - I'm out.


Because Seiko is a watch company and this is a watch forum. I'm sure there are plenty of religion forums would welcome talk of the real Lord. Oh and bye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I cancelled one of my pre-orders today. Also put 2 more watches in the 'don't need' pile. I'm moving in the right direction...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> USC I'd not intended to cause any offense to you, it was intended as a joke to make light of it and move on. If I've caused offense then I apologise.
> 
> I would not belittle your beliefs, just as I'd want my beliefs (as a committed atheist) to be respected.


Hornet - You do not need to apologize to me at all. I was happy the opportunity came up beginning with the Star Trek story. Some things are serious and of eternal consequence. Many comments are made without thinking so I think it is good to take a moment and think about them. Brush it aside and move on, move on to what? More watches? or the ability to appreciate what we have and focus on life itself? I think the evidence of creation and our being here discussing the pros and cons of any given watch is not the result of random assembly but this is not the place for that debate. I am grateful for the opportunity I have had here. Larry


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Because Seiko is a watch company and this is a watch forum. I'm sure there are plenty of religion forums would welcome talk of the real Lord. Oh and bye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the sick that need the doctor. Look farther up the road to your last watch who you going to leave it to?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> See this is what's wrong. It was a joke. Declaring that seiko was a lord and saviour was ridiculous and therefore a good example to emphasise just HOW ridiculous. If that offends then god (yes Him) help us all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The thing is it is not so ridiculous because the watches have become idols and God does not like idols.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Hornet - You do not need to apologize to me at all. I was happy the opportunity came up beginning with the Star Trek story. Some things are serious and of eternal consequence. Many comments are made without thinking so I think it is good to take a moment and think about them. Brush it aside and move on, move on to what? More watches? or the ability to appreciate what we have and focus on life itself? I think the evidence of creation and our being here discussing the pros and cons of any given watch is not the result of random assembly but this is not the place for that debate. I am grateful for the opportunity I have had here. Larry


USC this is why it is best to avoid religion as a topic of debate and dare I say it quoting scripture......

There are many religions in the world, Christianity does not hold a monopoly and what was said was in jest and no way (IMHO) insulting to any religion.

Anyway shall we go back to watches? Hmmmm?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

All this talk about religion has reminded me of a Red Dwarf episode......

LISTER: How can you just lie back and accept it?
KRYTEN: Oh, it's not the end for me, sir, it's just the beginning. I have served my human masters, now I can look forward to my reward in silicon heaven.
LISTER: (Stunned pause.) Silicon _what_?
KRYTEN: Surely you've heard of silicon heaven?
LISTER: Has it got anything to do with being stuck opposite Bridgette Nielson in a packed lift?
KRYTEN: It's the electronic afterlife! It's the gathering place for the souls of all electonic equipment. Robots, calculators, toasters, hairdryers -- it's our final resting place.
LISTER: I don't mean to say anything out of place here, Kryten, but that is completely whacko, Jacko. There is no such thing as "silicon heaven."
KRYTEN: Then where do all the calculators go?
LISTER: They don't go anywhere! They just die.
KRYTEN: Surely you believe that god is in all things? Aren't you a
pantheist?
LISTER: Yeah, but I just don't think it applies to kitchen utensils. I'm not a _frying_ pantheist! Machines do not have souls. Computers and calculators do not have an afterlife. You don't get hairdryers with tiny little wings, sitting on clouds and playing harps!
KRYTEN: But of course you do! For is it not written in the Electronic Bible, "The iron shall lie down with the lamp?" Well, it's common sense, sir. If there were no afterlife to look forward to, why on Earth would machines spend the whole of their lifes serving mankind? Now that would be really dumb!
LISTER: (Quietly) That makes sense. Yeah. Silicon heaven.
KRYTEN: Don't be sad, Mr David. I am going to a far, far better place.
LISTER: Just out of interest: Is silicon heaven the same place as human heaven?
KRYTEN: Human heaven? Goodness me! Humans don't go to heaven! No,
someone made that up to prevent you all from going nuts!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Obviously my absence can lead to problems here.... So snap to girliemen and quit yer sniveling about your personal problems! 

I saw a post just a page back where Tanker G1 stated he 'Canceled' a Pre Order! Bravo, are the rest of you reading that the way I did? Bravo Tanker you are on your way out of this forsaken and dark place called addiction! 

That's what you're here for! You are not here to show your 'new' watch, I don't care what you're wearing today! Did you hear that? I Don't Care!

What you have seen for those who bothered to read the posts, was that Tanker is standing up for himself. He is taking action and I can only hope that he does not fall off the wagon.

BTW. I put my Ball Fireman Racer in the Mail this past Monday and it is now with a new owner. That's right all you week kneed color coordinated sissies I sent another watch packing, Hoo Ahh!

That takes me (Your Agony Uncle & motivational leader) down to three yes (3) autos and my 2 Thirty plus year old quartz watches. I'm not suggesting that that is perfect but it's one hell of a lot better than most of what I see everywhere around me.

So chin up lads, think about other things, but don't ever forget how absolutely simple you must seem to sane people if and when they realize that you own 20 wrist watches but only one car!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The thing is it is not so ridiculous because the watches have become idols and God does not like idols.


Oh behave ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> Obviously my absence can lead to problems here.... So snap to girliemen and quit yer sniveling about your personal problems!
> 
> I saw a post just a page back where Tanker G1 stated he 'Canceled' a Pre Order! Bravo, are the rest of you reading that the way I did? Bravo Tanker you are on your way out of this forsaken and dark place called addiction!
> 
> ...


I've missed you Ard.........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The thing is it is not so ridiculous because the watches have become idols and God does not like idols.


Aren't you idolising watches yourself USC?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/phoibos-great-white-py007c-arrived-yesterday-4620809.html


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It is the sick that need the doctor. Look farther up the road to your last watch who you going to leave it to?


What are you on about now?!? It will go to my son - and if it's more than one watch then THEY will go to him. What is your point? Sick....doctor.....you seem to be implying something USC but it's not clear what lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ard said:


> Obviously my absence can lead to problems here.... So snap to girliemen and quit yer sniveling about your personal problems!
> 
> I saw a post just a page back where Tanker G1 stated he 'Canceled' a Pre Order! Bravo, are the rest of you reading that the way I did? Bravo Tanker you are on your way out of this forsaken and dark place called addiction!
> 
> ...


You sold it to a WPAC member you naughty old uncle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You sold it to a WPAC member you naughty old uncle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What?! Who is the naughty other party?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It is the sick that need the doctor. Look farther up the road to your last watch who you going to leave it to?


Someone call a doctor?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Ard said:


> Obviously my absence can lead to problems here
> 
> (...)
> 
> So chin up lads[!]


Oh, Ard. Welcome back


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I have to be honest, I do have a Citizen PRT Eco Drive on the selling block that has went without mention.

Here's how that happened. Back before I became the motivational speaker here there was an incident that fully illuminated to me how stupid I was.

I went to town (Anchorage AK.) for something, I forget why I was really there but since I don't get to town often (can you tell) I took a lap through the 5th Avenue Mall. What kind of a watch freak could do that without stopping to gaze at all the Jeweler's displays? One store had Citizens and there was a Citizen PRT, the nice fellow allowed me to try it on and stated there was a Huge Sale coming up..........

5 days later I bought one. Did I need it? No absolutely not. So what happened? It was cheap that's what happened, no way would I have went to the Tag / Rolex store and threw down for a Monaco or a Date just, no that would take some lever of thought and a financial commitment. But a watch under 200 bucks? Why not, I've got that in my pocket................. How many of you have done exactly this same thing in one way or another?

Did I ever wear it? Yes one day I wore it here at home. Since then it has sat and every time I look at it I remember why I act and think the way I do now. If no one buys it I'm going to donate it to the local Salvation Army store. 

So when I posted earlier that I have 3 mechanical & 2 very old quartz I omitted the Citizen because I don't own it, it owned me for a brief period of time and now it is in a state of non-existence until sold or donated.

That's what really turned me.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Ard said:


> (...) I omitted the Citizen because I don't own it, it owned me for a brief period of time and now it is in a state of non-existence until sold or donated.
> 
> That's what really turned me.


These may well be some of the truest and most mind-opening words ever spoken on WUS.

It owned you -- until you realized that and it slipped into a state of non-existence.

That's deep.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> You sold it to a WPAC member you naughty old uncle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, guilty as charged, but unless he misled me he owns only one other watch, two at the most. He seems to be the definition of control and was wanting one of those watches. I screen buyers carefully to be sure they don't have a watch problem. I guess in reality I'm just a self serving SOB who will sell whiskey, watches, or whatever else then turn around and promote my own self righteous agenda............. I should get into politics.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Someone call a doctor?


Doctor doctor, I feel like a pair of curtains.......

........pull yourself together man b-)


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I’m simply an observer here with occasional additions to the conversation. Never about religion etc. I’m a piker when it comes to watch ownership compared to some of the gang here. Uncle Ard’s Fireman Racer is doing well in Florida thank you.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> You're a source of inspiration ...on not to sell everything and get a GMT Master.
> 
> Currently battling the urge to get 'one last watch'. It's a good thing that I'm sticking to the 'no new money in the hobby' though. Yes, its an invitation to bash
> 
> View attachment 12863119


Oh another seiko gmt?

Oh its got these bolt thingies on lugs and very cute "hey might need tetanus shot if i cut myself on it" look.

And it is probably JDM, right?

It probably has some nickname that relates to japanese culture.

Yawn.. Yawn...

I still think japanese are having a great laugh at us... "Lets make a Seiko that only sells in Japan and these dumb westerns will go nuts over it... Oh, and we dont want it but its JDM so it has to be unobtainium and expensive... In the meantime Lets keep those swiss beauties rollin in for the profit made... JDM... Har Har Har Har.... "

Just dont...be serious. If you think anyone will notice JDM Seiko it would have to be geek like me. And some japanese dude having a laugh of his life " hahahahahahaha you sucker"


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Just dont...be serious. If you think anyone will notice JDM Seiko it would have to be geek like me. And some japanese dude having a laugh of his life " hahahahahahaha you sucker"


That's the point, don't want people to know how much $$ I have on my wrist. b-)

Thanks for the bashing. The watch sold anyway, faster and for more $$ than I thought it would (2400 euro in Japan, used with no service record...you can believe it friend its true) :roll:

I had just decided that I wouldn't go after it anyway. No, really. There's another one around but I won't. Can't service a Spring Drive GMT here, or in any independent (Seiko won't sell spare parts for it outside its network). So it would have to travel to Japan or maybe to Seiko UK, and that's a big maybe.

There's a Landmaster Summiter inbound that I got to trade but I'll hold on to for awhile, thinking of making it my exception for the year. Listed another watch already as the 'one-out' piece.

_I'm done_. I had a hitlist of watches I wanted to try on for the past two years, last one was that Spring Drive but it ain't worth it. So that will be that. Have ~7 watches to sell, a couple to fix, none to buy. Will start recouping funds back from the hobby. :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That's the point, don't want people to know how much $$ I have on my wrist. b-)
> 
> Thanks for the bashing. The watch sold anyway, faster and for more $$ than I thought it would (2400 euro in Japan, used with no service record...you can believe it friend its true) :roll:
> 
> ...


Really George, done? If you're serious then brilliant.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Aren't you idolising watches yourself USC?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/phoibos-great-white-py007c-arrived-yesterday-4620809.html


Nope,


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyway, who likes Ken Dodd one liners? Me...... 

I have kleptomania. But when it gets bad, I take something for it.

My Dad knew I was going to be a comedian. When I was a baby he said, “Is this a joke?”


Did you hear about the shrimp that went to the prawn’s cocktail party? He pulled a mussel.

I haven’t spoken to my mother-in-law for eighteen months. I don’t like to interrupt her.


She was a big girl – she could stir fry a leg of lamb. She tried the “speak your weight” machine. It said: “To be continued.”


So it turns out that if you bang two halves of a horse together, it doesn’t make the sound of a coconut.


I’ve seen a topless lady ventriloquist. No one has ever seen her lips move.


Five out of every three people have trouble understanding fractions. 

Just read a book about Stockholm Syndrome, it started off badly but by the end I really liked it.


How many men does it take to change a toilet roll? Nobody knows – it’s never been done before.


How do you make a blonde laugh on a Sunday? Tell her a joke on a Wednesday.


Honolulu’s got everything. Sand for the children, sun for the wife, sharks for the wife’s mother.


My teeth are all my own. I just finished paying for them.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Please review my application for membership. I have 3 watches (obviously 3 more than anyone "needs" these days) and would like for it to stay that way. At worst, 1 in and 1 out. At best no selling or buying at all.

I wear the 14270 all day everyday at the office. Been switching to the quartz Fellman Superstition after work and mostly on the weekends. Both are great "anywhere/anything" watches. The Precista is waiting for a new crown/tube from Fricker in Germany, so I've only got the 2 watches in rotation at the moment, which again is more than enough.

By the by, I'm hoping this 14270 with drilled lugs is my "exit watch".

Enjoy the rest of your weekend gents!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Really George, done? If you're serious then brilliant.......




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

The Seiko is a dressy watch; that's good enough, since suit & tie is rare for you.

..but I'd want SOME kind of analog diver. Maybe replace one of the digital Casios with an MDV-106...

The getaway vacation to reward yourself is a good idea.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

FWIW George, I don't think it's bad to spend more new money into this hobby, just as long as the watches are limited. For example, service, new straps, a camera that will help you enjoy the hobby more without hoarding more watches. That's the idea of this thread.



georgefl74 said:


> You're a source of inspiration ...on not to sell everything and get a GMT Master.
> 
> Currently battling the urge to get 'one last watch'. It's a good thing that I'm sticking to the 'no new money in the hobby' though. Yes, its an invitation to bash
> 
> View attachment 12863119


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

:rodekaart

Gonna have to call BS on you here, Ard. Despite all the fancy writing, you bought it and now you DO OWN IT and you have buyer's remorse. That's it. Call it what it is. Put it on the block, and reduce the price until sold.



Ard said:


> I have to be honest, I do have a Citizen PRT Eco Drive on the selling block that has went without mention.
> 
> Here's how that happened. Back before I became the motivational speaker here there was an incident that fully illuminated to me how stupid I was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I have an Epic Fail to relate to you guys today:

I had listed 3 watches the other day. Low-balls and nibbles are abounding.

The Invicta got a commitment and a local WUS member drove up and bought it from me. paid cash ($45) without even looking at it. Wow.

Unforch, I noticed the vintage Bulova on his wrist and had to ask about it. I took a good look and saw how smooth the seconds hand's sweep was. It is a real Accutron. He said he bought it for $150 online somewhere.

We talked for awhile, and he offered me the Bulova for $100. I could not resist. If I had, I would have regretted it, I think.

The Seiko that's up for sale, one guy offered me $100 for it. (no thanks; I can get spanked by ebay and PayPal and still do better than that)

The Rolex, I got several offers: (Keeping in mind I'm asking $4300)
"Would you take some Gucci shoes for it?" (no thanks)
"I can offer you $3850" (no thanks)

Then a guy who seemed more reasonable asked about it, and came up to have a look at it. Now I have a small 6-3/4" wrist, and I'm 5'8" tall. This guy ALSO has a 6-3/4" wrist, but he is 6'4" tall. He was wearing a Tag Heuer 7750 chrono of some kind, at least 43mm. Nice-looking watch, but too big for him. He was wearing it on the back of his hand. He brought his wife with him; asked her opinion. They both thought my poor little 36mm Datejust was too small for him. I tried to tell him he would find it is more comfortable and I thought it looked just right. Nothin' doing. He's got to be trendy.

So, instead of selling 3 watches, I sold one for $45 and bought one for $100. Ah well, at least I have a sweet Accutron now. (33 mm across) Better luck next time.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

As a gentle reminder, our rule 7. _Please limit off-topic posts, and mark them clearly as such ("OT" in the subject line, and/or the OT or coffee cup icon). Please do not initiate or participate in political or religious debates. Also, consider whether WatchUseek's Public Forum or The Café might be a more appropriate place for your post.

_ So let's get it back on topic please.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Smaug said:


> :rodekaart
> 
> Gonna have to call BS on you here, Ard. Despite all the fancy writing, you bought it and now you DO OWN IT and you have buyer's remorse. That's it. Call it what it is. Put it on the block, and reduce the price until sold.


It should be considered that I bought the watch last May which was long before I came onto this thread. And..... I have not worn the watch more than 6 hours.............. Therefore I would respectfully submit that there was little if any BS involved in my admission of ownership.

I would hope that there be some consideration of the continued shrinking condition of my now almost miniscule collection............


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

thach said:


> Please review my application for membership.


Hey Thach, long time no speak. Nice exit watch!



Smaug said:


> "Would you take some Gucci shoes for it?" (no thanks)


Hahahahah!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> FWIW George, I don't think it's bad to spend more new money into this hobby, just as long as the watches are limited. For example, service, new straps, a camera that will help you enjoy the hobby more without hoarding more watches. That's the idea of this thread.


I hear what you're saying Jeremy but I've spent a lot of money on actual watches compared to straps, services and the like so I drew the line in order to avoid just shifting focus and spending even more money. I'm paying for straps, services and related stuff only from money I get from sales cause I went overboard in the first place.

I did spend about 600$ on straps and services during the past six months but it was all from sales. Right now my PayPal balance is 10$ so I'm 'feeling' the restraint and that's done me some good. There's a very nice sale on alligator straps locally and I'd buy one.... but I can't, so that's a lesson there. That's the only way to limit myself since financially I can afford that extra strap or another cheap watch or whatever. But I shouldn't.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

thach said:


> Please review my application for membership. I have 3 watches (obviously 3 more than anyone "needs" these days) and would like for it to stay that way. At worst, 1 in and 1 out. At best no selling or buying at all.
> 
> I wear the 14270 all day everyday at the office. Been switching to the quartz Fellman Superstition after work and mostly on the weekends. Both are great "anywhere/anything" watches. The Precista is waiting for a new crown/tube from Fricker in Germany, so I've only got the 2 watches in rotation at the moment, which again is more than enough.
> 
> ...


Application approved :-!.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> It should be considered that I bought the watch last May which was long before I came onto this thread. And..... I have not worn the watch more than 6 hours.............. Therefore I would respectfully submit that there was little if any BS involved in my admission of ownership.
> 
> I would hope that there be some consideration of the continued shrinking condition of my now almost miniscule collection............


If its was last May I'd say it doesn't count for this year......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I have an Epic Fail to relate to you guys today:
> 
> I had listed 3 watches the other day. Low-balls and nibbles are abounding.
> 
> ...


You sold one and then bought one?!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If its was last May I'd say it doesn't count for this year......


If it was last May why he still got it . .... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You sold one and then bought one?!


I'd call that a trade plus cash - not a purchase since it was same guy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

$3850 outside ebay is a reasonable offer on the DJ bud. I'm not even thinking about the actual price but rather it's 90% of what you asked for. I always treat offers at 90% as decent to be respected and considered offers. It's certainly not lowball territory. 

But stop for a minute and think - you are trying to sell. Rolex datejust and you buy a Bulova..... just let that sink in for a moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'd call that a trade plus cash - not a purchase since it was same guy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaaah, so the guy knocked off 50 for the one he wanted. Still a purchase..... . ;-)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Why is it that with every WPAC (ok, this is only the second one, but the pattern is the same as last year) I end up with 300-500% more watches than I started with, before the second month is even over? Everyone is reducing while I seem to be accumulating.

Granted, it's hard to reduce a 1-watch collection, and as noted elsewhere, there's only one way to go when you're at the (watch-collecting) bottom, and that way is more watches.

Still, I found my (vintage) Longines grail (the Silver Arrow), so no regrets. Funnily enough, they all arrive tomorrow (even though different sellers different locations). I shall do a group shot - STOC if you will - when they're all in my grubby hands.

And then that's it. For reals. With the Silver Arrow and the Vulcain Cricket (finally a cricket!) I don't even need anything else. So I may let the Zenith and Certina go at some point. It remains to be seen. I may also get a stainless steel cricket in the future to replace the one that's incoming tomorrow (it's gold plated). But otherwise, that's it. With the Casio to cover all dangerous and wet ground, I've got two historically interesting pieces, that I actually was looking for, and that may hold some sort of value if this vintage bubble does not burst any time soon.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Why is it that with every WPAC (ok, this is only the second one, but the pattern is the same as last year) I end up with 300-500% more watches than I started with, before the second month is even over? Everyone is reducing while I seem to be accumulating.
> 
> Granted, it's hard to reduce a 1-watch collection, and as noted elsewhere, there's only one way to go when you're at the (watch-collecting) bottom, and that way is more watches.


Being honest here Mr C I sometimes feel that WPAC is an exercise in damage limitation for myself. Without WPAC here as a conscience for my wayward purchasing habits I'd be going nuts as I did before.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Why is it that with every WPAC (ok, this is only the second one, but the pattern is the same as last year) I end up with 300-500% more watches than I started with, before the second month is even over? Everyone is reducing while I seem to be accumulating.
> 
> Granted, it's hard to reduce a 1-watch collection, and as noted elsewhere, there's only one way to go when you're at the (watch-collecting) bottom, and that way is more watches.
> 
> ...


Mr C. An observation..... at a glance both the Longines and the Vulcain are similar - vintage sized three handers. With the longing you had for a chrono (hammy) and a pilot watch, have you reached the epiphany that those are just things you don't want to own in a watch now? Did the hammy help you reach this decision?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Mr C. An observation..... at a glance both the Longines and the Vulcain are similar - vintage sized three handers. With the longing you had for a chrono (hammy) and a pilot watch, have you reached the epiphany that those are just things you don't want to own in a watch now? Did the hammy help you reach this decision?
> 
> Just seems to me you lack a watch for certain occasions.
> No lume
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Being honest here Mr C I sometimes feel that WPAC is an exercise in damage limitation for myself. Without WPAC here as a conscience for my wayward purchasing habits I'd be going nuts as I did before.


Damage limitation - that phrase resonates with me. I bought 30 watches from Jan to June last year and 6 from Jun to Dec once I joined WPAC. If I'm honest if I can move to 6 in the whole of 2018 I'll be pretty content that I'm still immersed enough to be active and enjoying my hobby / interest, but also not on a spiral out of control. I'm sure everyone has different criteria for success. 
Mine as above, mr C as above all the way to the extreme end of USC with his one watch (props for that ).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Damage limitation - that phrase resonates with me. I bought 30 watches from Jan to June last year and 6 from Jun to Dec once I joined WPAC. If I'm honest if I can move to 6 in the whole of 2018 I'll be pretty content that I'm still immersed enough to be active and enjoying my hobby / interest, but also not on a spiral out of control. I'm sure everyone has different criteria for success.
> Mine as above, mr C as above all the way to the extreme end of USC with his one watch (props for that ).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.....and being brutally honest, with myself, total abstinence is still aspirational*.

* - I now await the wrath of Ard.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Mr C. An observation..... at a glance both the Longines and the Vulcain are similar - vintage sized three handers. With the longing you had for a chrono (hammy) and a pilot watch, have you reached the epiphany that those are just things you don't want to own in a watch now? Did the hammy help you reach this decision?


Actually the Longines and Vulcain are very different (mostly due to the Vulcain being a 4-hander).

Since I don't have them yet, here are some seller pics (which aren't great) and some Google photos combined.

*Longines:*







(seller photo)







(google images)







google img

Silver Arrow is a 33.5mm manual wind 3 hander with the glorious 23Z movement from the 50s. The ultimate 50s sportswatch not counting Rolex offerings (or indeed, Longines' own Conquest).

*Vulcain:*

There are many iterations of the cricket all the way since the 1950s until today, and I got this one (late 60s model). Not my preferred shape or color, but liked it enough to bid on it (and got it for less than vintage Tissot 3 handers go nowadays).







seller pic







(google images)

In the (not too distant) future, I can see myself "upgrading" to a round and/or stainless steel version, preferably from the same era, like this one:







(google images)

Since I (quite accidentally) discovered how nice vintage Vulcain is a while back, I've been looking after a good deal on a Cricket ever since, and now I got it. The first mechanical alarm wristwatch - nice. The same basic movement used then and now, nice! And in my case it came serviced, too.









Yes, both hand crankers. But so different at the same time. Right now -- but never say never -- I don't see myself parting with either the Silver Arrow or the Cricket, unless:

- I find an even better preserved Silver Arrow (like the one in the second pic above)
- I find a nice deal on a round shaped Cricket -- even better if steel, but no dealbreaker if not

As for the Zenith and Certina: they're nice, and again, I managed to grab them at a bargain, but unless I unexpectedly fall in love with either of them, I can see them being put up for sale in a while (all seller pics):









Certina Blue Ribbon - top of the line for the brand at that point (early 60s I think), definitely comparable to Omega quality; collectible movement 25-651









And finally









Zenith 2400, I'll likely be more tempted to keep this one. Don't care much for date windows on dress pieces, but I think they solved it rather elegantly here.

By tomorrow evening, latest Tuesday, I should have them all in the house. Will post my own photos then.

All four watches are fully original, including even crown (the only Silver Arrow I've seen for sale with correct crown btw) and with manufacture movements - even the Certina!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Actually the Longines and Vulcain are very different (mostly due to the Vulcain being a 4-hander).
> 
> Since I don't have them yet, here are some seller pics (which aren't great) and some Google photos combined.
> 
> ...


Why is the vulcain called cricket? Prefer the Certina and the Zenith, how big are they?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Actually the Longines and Vulcain are very different (mostly due to the Vulcain being a 4-hander).
> 
> Since I don't have them yet, here are some seller pics (which aren't great) and some Google photos combined.
> 
> ...


So the chrono hammy was a chrono phase only yes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Why is the vulcain called cricket? Prefer the Certina and the Zenith, how big are they?


35mm for the Certina, Zenith and Vulcain.

The Cricket is called so not only because it chirps like a cricket when the alarm rings, but because the chime/chirp mechanism was actually designed by studying (and copying) actual crickets


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> 35mm for the Certina, Zenith and Vulcain.
> 
> The Cricket is called so not only because it chirps like a cricket when the alarm rings, but because the chime/chirp mechanism was actually designed by studying (and copying) actual crickets


Nothing to do with the sport then.......!

......still all ladies sized though Mr C! :-d


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> So the chrono hammy was a chrono phase only yes?


Ah, pardon me, in my chirpy enthusiasm I neglected to respond to that.

No, I wouldn't say it was a phase. If anything, the hammy proved that I really do like chrono's and will likely own one in the (more distant) future. But it will be this one, and only this one:

















Likely the only modern watch I'll break the piggy bank for. But first I need to make some more sales dough to afford it, so it is exactly as Mr. Harrison sings:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Nothing to do with the sport then.......!
> 
> ......still all ladies sized though Mr C! :-d


That "sport" only exists in the Commonwealth, the rest of us normal folk politely ignore it


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> That "sport" only exists in the Commonwealth, the rest of us normal folk politely ignore it


......and rightly so its a silly game. Just like football b-).


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Ard said:


> It should be considered that I bought the watch last May which was long before I came onto this thread. And..... I have not worn the watch more than 6 hours.............. Therefore I would respectfully submit that there was little if any BS involved in my admission of ownership.
> 
> I would hope that there be some consideration of the continued shrinking condition of my now almost miniscule collection............


Good points, but it seems like you have a nice little collection and this watch that is just bringing up feelings of guilt. Move it on down the line. Rather than donate it, list it on ebay for $50 starting price and let 'it rip. After it ships out, treat yourself to a new strap, quality springbar tool, camera, nice dinner out or something...


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> Why is it that with every WPAC (ok, this is only the second one, but the pattern is the same as last year) I end up with 300-500% more watches than I started with, before the second month is even over? Everyone is reducing while I seem to be accumulating.
> 
> Granted, it's hard to reduce a 1-watch collection, and as noted elsewhere, there's only one way to go when you're at the (watch-collecting) bottom, and that way is more watches.
> 
> ...


Not trying to be an enabler but those are two very nice choices

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Not trying to be an enabler but those are two very nice choices


Thank you.

And even though I kinda like the "turtle" shaped Cricket, I wouldn't mind finding one of these one day:



Bidle said:


> Vulcain Cricket vintage 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr





Bidle said:


> Vulcain Cricket vintage 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


Or better yet, one of these (these photos by user goodcall over at the Ω forums):
















And in that same condition. What a find that would be! Between that one and the Silver Arrow and possibly one day the Big Eye chrono, I could finally say,

It Is Done.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Why is the vulcain called cricket? Prefer the Certina and the Zenith, how big are they?


Alarm sounds like cricket


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Why is it that with every WPAC (ok, this is only the second one, but the pattern is the same as last year) I end up with 300-500% more watches than I started with, before the second month is even over? Everyone is reducing while I seem to be accumulating.
> 
> Granted, it's hard to reduce a 1-watch collection, and as noted elsewhere, there's only one way to go when you're at the (watch-collecting) bottom, and that way is more watches.
> 
> ...


So... You got not one but 4 vintage watches.

I just hope they are for resale.

Otherwise...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Actually I got 8 in total 



sinner777 said:


> So... You got not one but 4 vintage watches.
> 
> I just hope they are for resale.
> 
> Otherwise...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Actually I got 8 in total


Bloody hell...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

But 4 of those were strictly for resale. I'm thinking I can make it 6 for resale and as I said above, just keep the Silver Arrow and Cricket. Still an offense (two watches) but perhaps a minor one.



sinner777 said:


> Bloody hell...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Actually I got 8 in total


Just to clarify for the masses, when I said I was done I didn't mean as in 'got 8 watches and I'm done for' :-d


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> But 4 of those were strictly for resale. I'm thinking I can make it 6 for resale and as I said above, just keep the Silver Arrow and Cricket. Still an offense (two watches) but perhaps a minor one.


I just hope you got them at local market. If situation is similar to the one over here vintage timepieces can still be found affordable..


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I think I figured it out. Every year, WPAC makes me binge watches and then I sort of settle down after a while. It's probably because we talk about limiting / exiting / one watch fantasies and it sets one thinking about one's exit collection, and what it would comprise. 

Well, honestly, no idea. But right now my idea of the Longines and the Cricket sure sounds good to me. Maybe now I have some sort of parameters along which to consider a purchase. Having the focus on vintage pieces also makes it harder to buy on a whim, since the models you're looking for are not readily available. It also limits casual purchasing because you know you need to have some backup funds in order to pull the trigger in that unexpected moment when the target suddenly becomes available.

Under WPAC rules I only perpetrated by adding the Cricket to the keeper batch, thus purchasing two watches to wear. The rest are for resale and will only see wrist time for photo purposes. I may further breach WPAC regulations by, as I said, potentially "upgrading" the Cricket if a more desirable model pops up. So that's me for 2018 then.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I just hope you got them at local market. If situation is similar to the one over here vintage timepieces can still be found affordable..


Yeah the Cricket I did. That's why it was dirt cheap. I think I mentioned earlier in the thread I won it in an offer I made I had even forgotten about. I couldn't believe no one else snagged it before.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Yeah the Cricket I did. That's why it was dirt cheap. I think I mentioned earlier in the thread I won it in an offer I made I had even forgotten about. I couldn't believe no one else snagged it before.


No one give a damn bout vulcain...balkan...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> No one give a damn bout vulcain...balkan...


So true! I also regularly check pawn shops here locally but they are vastly overpriced. Asking 300 to 400 euro for chromed case Doxa... but sometimes you strike lucky.

I think you guys get a little better action though, being close to Italy. That country's just full of Longines and Zenith, it's unbelievable. Most listings are in Italian only, which is why I think not many folks discover / dare to buy it.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

If anyone's interested - sometimes this site has some nice deals bidfun It's a bidding site and registering is free, though a little cumbersome to find out how


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> If anyone's interested - sometimes this site has some nice deals bidfun It's a bidding site and registering is free, though a little cumbersome to find out how


It's WPAC - we wouldn't dream of checking out another source of buying watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's WPAC - we wouldn't dream of checking out another source of buying watches


oops, got carried away there a bit


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> $3850 outside ebay is a reasonable offer on the DJ bud. I'm not even thinking about the actual price but rather it's 90% of what you asked for. I always treat offers at 90% as decent to be respected and considered offers. It's certainly not lowball territory.
> 
> But stop for a minute and think - you are trying to sell. Rolex datejust and you buy a Bulova..... just let that sink in for a moment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking of what they're selling for on eBay. With Rolexes, they're pretty consistent, as far as used prices. They go for an average of $4300 there.

I've offered as low as $4100. Time to reduce and bump it here, I think.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I think I figured it out. Every year, WPAC makes me binge watches and then I sort of settle down after a while. It's probably because we talk about limiting / exiting / one watch fantasies and it sets one thinking about one's exit collection, and what it would comprise.
> 
> Well, honestly, no idea. But right now my idea of the Longines and the Cricket sure sounds good to me. Maybe now I have some sort of parameters along which to consider a purchase. Having the focus on vintage pieces also makes it harder to buy on a whim, since the models you're looking for are not readily available. It also limits casual purchasing because you know you need to have some backup funds in order to pull the trigger in that unexpected moment when the target suddenly becomes available.
> 
> Under WPAC rules I only perpetrated by adding the Cricket to the keeper batch, thus purchasing two watches to wear. The rest are for resale and will only see wrist time for photo purposes. I may further breach WPAC regulations by, as I said, potentially "upgrading" the Cricket if a more desirable model pops up. So that's me for 2018 then.


To me these watches look very similar to what you had originally when we took the mickey for your longines obsession. So, it feels very much like you've been around the houses (horologically speaking) and come back to what you love :think: :-s.

.......I'm the same, but its black dialed tool-ish dive watches for me.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

One always comes back to Longines, of course. It's like the last line in Hotel California.



Hornet99 said:


> To me these watches look very similar to what you had originally when we took the mickey for your longines obsession. So, it feels very much like you've been around the houses (horologically speaking) and come back to what you love :think: :-s.
> 
> .......I'm the same, but its black dialed tool-ish dive watches for me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> No one give a damn bout vulcain...balkan...


Cool name though.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I'm thinking of what they're selling for on eBay. With Rolexes, they're pretty consistent, as far as used prices. They go for an average of $4300 there.
> 
> I've offered as low as $4100. Time to reduce and bump it here, I think.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


eBay gets a 10% cut. Being offered 3850$ if the going price on ebay is $4300 is a very good deal considering that selling to a forum member is more secure than selling it on the bay.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> If anyone's interested - sometimes this site has some nice deals bidfun It's a bidding site and registering is free, though a little cumbersome to find out how


OK whose idea was that, posting a site that only has ONE Seiko and ONE Citizen. Seriously.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> OK whose idea was that, posting a site that only has ONE Seiko and ONE Citizen. Seriously.


Why were you looking?!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> OK whose idea was that, posting a site that only has ONE Seiko and ONE Citizen. Seriously.


A bellmatic no less!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Why were you looking?!


You guys set me up! I'm inclined to throw a tantrum and make a dramatic exit!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You guys set me up! I'm inclined to throw a tantrum and make a dramatic exit!


.........!


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> .........!


Posting that link's like bringing a flask to the aa meeting... ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

here's a watch i ordered dec. 28th, from australia, it's the new mini turtle.
it came in the mail 1/31, and i studied if for a day or two, and i took a file to 
it, and reduced the ridiculously high, shrugged lug shoulders, finished the 
case with # 320 paper...this is a hobby of mine. it improves the looks and
wearability of the watch greatly, in 2 hours of time....i also consider it to be
a work in progress, though i'm wearing nothing but this smaller turtle for at
least the next week, i will continue to work on the brushed finish....

the watch is nominally smaller than the 6309 it's pictured with, dimensions
are, 20 mm strap ( nice rubber one, i might add...) under 13mm thicknessm
42 mm case width, a short 43mm total height, 29.5mm inside the bezel,
36 outside of bezel...but it does wear smaller on the wrist.

the new dial is a bit glitzy, those chrome surrounds are unfortunate, along
with the headstone motif at 1,2 4,5,7,8,10,11....that's a lot of headstones 
at some point i'll replace the dial. lume is good, not great, it does function
in terms of getting through the night even with no special effort made to
charge it, just ambient light. and i keep my light












s pretty dim.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

p.s. sorry for the double photo, i'm not seeing the photo before i post...

the cyclops does not ruin the watch. i know lots of people hate it.
but it does make the date more legible. as far as no day, well really,
if you don't know what day it is, how could it possibly matter what time
it is ?

anyway, i have no desire to wear any other watch. weird, huh? my wrist
is around 6.75" ( i just re-measured) and this watch just fits so perfectly
at 43mm tall, not a chance of the dreaded lug overhang which i will not
tolerate....

if you want more photos, anyone, lemme know....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

last word before dashing out to work...this mini turtle, in the 
last 24 hours, has neither lost nor gained one second...maybe 
that's just luck, we'll see


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I'm thinking of what they're selling for on eBay. With Rolexes, they're pretty consistent, as far as used prices. They go for an average of $4300 there.
> 
> I've offered as low as $4100. Time to reduce and bump it here, I think.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Ebay = +10% cos fees. 4300 therefore becomes 3870, so the guy might be on the ball

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> OK whose idea was that, posting a site that only has ONE Seiko and ONE Citizen. Seriously.


Really? Wow. I might just be tempted to take a look then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Really? Wow. I might just be tempted to take a look then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah well don't expect to find any brands you've ever heard of :-s


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> If it was last May why he still got it . ....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried to sell it twice now for under 100 bucks but apparently it sucks. I left it at the cabin until just three weeks ago when I brought it back to town so it was there since last August. I thought it might be good to have an eco drive clock running out there. I have a quartz wall clock but when it gets super cold (cabin is only heated when I am there) it is hard on the batteries. I left the eco drive on a window sill thinking the sun would both charge and warm it a little. When I say cold, the last trip out the indoor temp was -11 when I arrived. It took until the next morning to reach 60* because even the log walls were frozen.

If no one buys it then I'll take it back out there and leave it. It will then be the cabin watch and not part of any collection I have here. The cabin is a separate entity, there are many things there redundant to what is here at home. Reason being that if you try to remember to carry things back and forth on a 75 mile boat or snowmachine trip you forget too much. So..... the cabin has its own stuff and now it may have a watch


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ard said:


> Tried to sell it twice now for under 100 bucks but apparently it sucks. I left it at the cabin until just three weeks ago when I brought it back to town so it was there since last August. I thought it might be good to have an eco drive clock running out there. I have a quartz wall clock but when it gets super cold (cabin is only heated when I am there) it is hard on the batteries. I left the eco drive on a window sill thinking the sun would both charge and warm it a little. When I say cold, the last trip out the indoor temp was -11 when I arrived. It took until the next morning to reach 60* because even the log walls were frozen.
> 
> If no one buys it then I'll take it back out there and leave it. It will then be the cabin watch and not part of any collection I have here. The cabin is a separate entity, there are many things there redundant to what is here at home. Reason being that if you try to remember to carry things back and forth on a 75 mile boat or snowmachine trip you forget too much. So..... the cabin has its own stuff and now it may have a watch


Does the cabin have an exit strategy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Not really, it is the exit strategy. It's 75 miles off road in any direction at all, there are no roads and access is by boat, snowmachine or float plane. Once you warm it up it stays warm on very little wood each day, it's actually well insulated. There are almost 100 acres of dense forest so wood is not an issue. I'll be leaving soon for a few weeks and you guys will have to try to make it without me.

Oh and what I meant was that I had bought that Citizen before I ever made my first post here. It is kinda why I had a bug up my butt and began sounding off about impulse buying and hoarding of watches. It was my guilt talking.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Smaug said:


> I think the pushers are specific to the watch case. Knowing that they would have to line up with a Valjoux 72 might help.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind asking him for a rough estimate (time & money) for repairing a Valjoux 72-based Bucherer chrono from 1971, which needs a pusher and a Part # 8270 Minute Recording Jumper, I would appreciate it.
> 
> The Beihai, for me, would be quite versatile, as it would fit easily under my long sleeves and is dressy enough I could wear it 5 days a week. I'm gonna stand by on Dad's Bucherer for now and order the Beihai.


Just FYI I did email my watchmaker about the Bucherer but I think it got stuck somewhere on the information superhighway. But, I saw him in person yesterday and asked him to look into this. Will keep you posted-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

I just posted my first ever WTT thread, wish me luck fellas.

Nothing more to do now, just gonna sit back and wait for someone to offer me a Calatrava for my G-shock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Does the cabin have an exit strategy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that the cabin needs to join WPAC and post a SOTC photo immediately.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> I just posted my first ever WTT thread, wish me luck fellas.
> 
> Nothing more to do now, just gonna sit back and wait for someone to offer me a Calatrava for my G-shock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw it was actually wondering what trade value you had. Might want to edit it to include that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> I saw it was actually wondering what trade value you had. Might want to edit it to include that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Rusty. Is trade value just the estimated dollar amount the watch is worth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that the cabin needs to join WPAC and post a SOTC photo immediately.


Better than words; 



 That was made after I rebuilt my corners of the foundation, I was very tired.

This one goes inside; 




The Citizen watch may even appear in the second video. I've been working on that place for 12 years all out of pocket with no debt against it. Because it's so far off the road getting things done is difficult, there is no heavy equipment rental nearby and no truck loads of gravel or soil delivered. Everything is done by hand. When you see the ceiling on the second floor....... there are 370 boards involved in that plank ceiling, every one cut using a hand saw in a miter box then nailed up with hammer and nails.

You will notice it is built elevated, that's because the normal snowfall out there used to be 6 foot or more. If you don't build at least 4 feet off the ground you will have problems.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Thanks Rusty. Is trade value just the estimated dollar amount the watch is worth?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ye it just gives anyone looking your ad an idea. So if you put trade value £100 say and I had a watch I think is £400 then I knowto pm you with offer of watch plus 300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ye it just gives anyone looking your ad an idea. So if you put trade value £100 say and I had a watch I think is £400 then I knowto pm you with offer of watch plus 300.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Rusty. So would it be disingenuous to list $2,000 for the g shock? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Thanks Rusty. So would it be disingenuous to list $2,000 for the g shock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No - it would be optimistic, verging on a mental health issue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ard said:


> Better than words;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously Ard where do you find the time to mess with watches? this is serious work, I'm very impressed


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've been test-driving my Blumo past couple of days, really unlucky watch, finally solving all the issues. Its been promised to a fellow local forum member once everything with it is resolved, I'm 95% there. It was my first Seiko, and I'm thinking, what a perfect sports watch, anyone buying one of those should just shut off all forum talk and live happily ever after. My tastes have (unfortunately?) shifted over the years, but still, I can picture myself being very happy with this one and a dress piece before I got all WIS about it. Yeah, that 'I' really does stand for 'Idiot'...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I've been test-driving my Blumo past couple of days, really unlucky watch, finally solving all the issues. Its been promised to a fellow local forum member once everything with it is resolved, I'm 95% there. It was my first Seiko, and I'm thinking, what a perfect sports watch, anyone buying one of those should just shut off all forum talk and live happily ever after. My tastes have (unfortunately?) shifted over the years, but still, I can picture myself being very happy with this one and a dress piece before I got all WIS about it. Yeah, that 'I' really does stand for 'Idiot'...


Isn't it a bit big and a bit heavy though George? Not sure what your wrist size is?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> Better than words;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Ard, you are the man! You'd love to meet my father in law, he built his own house by himself and has built two other woodland "retreats" by himself. All of this makes me feel somewhat inadequate as mild house DIY is the limit of my abilities......

......love your cabin, could see myself spending a few weeks in peaceful seclusion there. No Internet access and no watch temptations!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The Ball Fireman Racer (via Uncle Ard) has barely left my wrist since I obtained it. I sold a Damasko DA47 to free up funds to acquire it. I even have my only other automatic watch up for sale because I can't justify the minimal wrist time it would receive now that I have the Fireman. That leaves only a $19 Casio "Royale" and a $8.64 Casio FW91. I just MIGHT acquire a G-Shock "Tough Solar" Square and give away the other cheap Casio watches and stay with a Two watch collection of the Ball & G-Shock. Thoughts? Criticism? Jeers?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> The Ball Fireman Racer (via Uncle Ard) has barely left my wrist since I obtained it. I sold a Damasko DA47 to free up funds to acquire it. I even have my only other automatic watch up for sale because I can't justify the minimal wrist time it would receive now that I have the Fireman. That leaves only a $19 Casio "Royale" and a $8.64 Casio FW91. I just MIGHT acquire a G-Shock "Tough Solar" Square and give away the other cheap Casio watches and stay with a Two watch collection of the Ball & G-Shock. Thoughts? Criticism? Jeers?
> View attachment 12868795


They're good enough for a 1 watch collection, mine has rarely left my wrist in the 3 months I've owned it.








G Shock GW5000 is a great choice for a square. A yet to be released metal square, GMW-b5000 might also be an option. Not enabling because I think you're on the right track.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> They're good enough for a 1 watch collection, mine has rarely left my wrist in the 3 months I've owned it.
> View attachment 12868813
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes! (Twice).... I really like that creamy white dial Ball watch you snagged and the G-Shock in the metal would be a cool option. I would love to see both it and the black resin model side by side and on my wrist!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Well, here it is then. I said three hail-mary's and my WPAC slate is clean, right?

My collection for 2018, then. A few words first: the strap / bracelet you see are literally the only ones I had left that fit the watches (20mm and 18mm respectively). I agree with you if you think it's not an ideal choice. Also, you may not want to quote my (entire) post, as it has a bunch of photos stacked. Quote the post below, instead!

Time for some windowsill pictures.

*
The Magnificent Three:*









Yes, that's right, the Casio Royale is now counted among the stable. And why not.
The *Longines Silver Arrow.

*Yes, Hornet, I know what you're thinking. It may be girly, but it's not a ladies bracelet!






























I love it instantly. Needless to say I can't capture it's awesomeness. It looks so much better in real life. The dial has some radium dust, but is otherwise very clean (the stuff on the side is not deterioration, it's a chromed ornamentation that doesn't photograph so well).

Waiting for a nice, warm brown strap for it now.

The *Vulcain Cricket:
*





























Definitely needs a cooler strap -- waiting on that too. But what a piece! It also does not translate as well in phone photography, but I absolutely adore it. My first golden watch, and my first Cricket. Ah, that sound! Annoying as hell, but what a little mechanical wonder! They actually put two membranes mimicking cricket's wings into that thing. I mean how cool is that? Definitely going to hunt down a round version* -- though this cushion thing is very nice in its own right.

There you have it folks! I'm done.

*having been forgiven for my transgressions, I start WPAC afresh. The hypothetical round Cricket will then be my exception -- and following the one in one out rule, of course.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Quote this post instead of the one above ^


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

That Vulcain is fantastic.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Quote this post instead of the one above ^


Certainly should be a wonderful 3 watch collection.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

There hasn't been much bashing lately, it seems most everyone has been a good boy, Mr. Cairo may be the exception with his vintage darlings. So here is a post to liven things up and sharpen your bashing skills.

I'm nowhere near ready to buy this but I may add it to a very short list of potential purchases to be made in 2019. This one should be easy to rake over the coals for all of you but hopefully there will be some constructive criticism too.

I give you the Breitling Aerospace E79362, circa 2007-2013








Let's get the bad out of the way first, it's a Breitling-the poster child of bling and over the top marketing, at new pricing it's terrible value for money, at used prices this watch is still not very good vfm at $1500+. It's quartz; high accuracy, thermo-compensated quartz but quartz nonetheless. It's somewhat dated looking and some would call it fugly. Lastly, it's a Breitling and terrible vfm..

Now for the good, at least IMO. It's a good everyday wearing size at 42mm wide and 10.4mm thick. Coupled with the titanium construction, it should be a comfortable watch to wear. It's thermo compensated, HAQ, certified to +/- 10spy accuracy. Features include a count down timer, perpetual calendar, dual time zone, chronograph, alarm and minute repeater.

It could be the ideal everyday watch that would serve as a practical and functional travel watch for me, or not. Again, I'm not ready to run out and buy this but wanted to throw it out here to get some feedback. It's what you guys do best, IMO.

Bash away!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I give you the Breitling Aerospace E79362, circa 2007-2013
> View attachment 12869025


Last year at a regional knife show I spoke with a vendor who has worn his Aerospace exclusively for close to 20 years, his being the generation prior to your targeted dates. I had desired one prior to that conversation and it reinforced my positive feelings toward the watch. I think they are very cool but they seem hard to tell quality on pre-loved ones on a case by case basis. WUS member AvantGardeTime knows quite a bit about the most desirable references among the Aerospace lot. He was very helpful to me when I was doing what ending up to be a failed search. From what I can remember he told me that $1500 plus was when you actually get into the more sought after ones. At the time I was not quite at that level of spending on one watch.

I tried on a white faced LE Aerospace at my local AD and it was a very handsome watch. I probably prefer the blue dial color face though for versatility sake. Good luck in your potential hunt for one and maybe reach out to that member as he knew a ton about them and was/is a owner of multiple.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> There hasn't been much bashing lately, it seems most everyone has been a good boy, Mr. Cairo may be the exception with his vintage darlings. So here is a post to liven things up and sharpen your bashing skills.
> 
> I'm nowhere near ready to buy this but I may add it to a very short list of potential purchases to be made in 2019. This one should be easy to rake over the coals for all of you but hopefully there will be some constructive criticism too.
> 
> ...


Hm... I'm a bit conflicted about this one as I actually like Breitling -- great history, too.

It is a bit dated, but a lot of 90s-00s stuff is. Nice feature set, though, and I do like the dial.

Anyway, I'm hardly in a position to throw the first stone  I'll leave that to our dear Sinner and the rest of the Saints


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> That Vulcain is fantastic.


you should hear it chirp!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks Mike, I appreciate the insight re the Breitling.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> There hasn't been much bashing lately, it seems most everyone has been a good boy, Mr. Cairo may be the exception with his vintage darlings. So here is a post to liven things up and sharpen your bashing skills.
> 
> I'm nowhere near ready to buy this but I may add it to a very short list of potential purchases to be made in 2019. This one should be easy to rake over the coals for all of you but hopefully there will be some constructive criticism too.
> 
> ...


Personally I really dislike the numbers font. Even if you think it's cool I'll bet it will start to wear on you after a while.

HAQ is something that I'm not sure is worth the money. Do you really need that level of accuracy in your life? Are you a special forces commander or something? ?

Finally, any quartz watch has a limited lifespan, so no passing this one down to the kids or anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Finally, any quartz watch has a limited lifespan


People say this, but is it really true? And if yes, why though?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Isn't it a bit big and a bit heavy though George? Not sure what your wrist size is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


18.5cm and flat, I'm very tall and relatively lean. I can do up to 47mm w/o an issue. The weight is my problem, especially with a decent bracelet. 
Like I said, my taste has changed. Made the mistake of buying a Shogun.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> The Ball Fireman Racer (via Uncle Ard) has barely left my wrist since I obtained it. I sold a Damasko DA47 to free up funds to acquire it. I even have my only other automatic watch up for sale because I can't justify the minimal wrist time it would receive now that I have the Fireman. That leaves only a $19 Casio "Royale" and a $8.64 Casio FW91. I just MIGHT acquire a G-Shock "Tough Solar" Square and give away the other cheap Casio watches and stay with a Two watch collection of the Ball & G-Shock. Thoughts? Criticism? Jeers?
> View attachment 12868795


That surely could be a 2 watch collection, but before you jump on it, I'd at least wait till the honeymoon phase with the ball is over. I'd say wait a month or two and decide then.

Edit: just realized you sold the Damasko already. In that case there's not much to wait about. Those casio's are pretty easily replaceable in case you regret  go for it.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I say keep the Royale: it's cooler than a G-shock (I'm biased of course) and very comfortable to wear (I got a casio resin strap for it)



Heljestrand said:


> That leaves only a $19 Casio "Royale" and a $8.64 Casio FW91. I just MIGHT acquire a G-Shock "Tough Solar" Square and give away the other cheap Casio watches and stay with a Two watch collection of the Ball & G-Shock. Thoughts? Criticism? Jeers?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Quote this post instead of the one above ^


That longiness is great, but please replace that godawful bracelet with a nice leather strap that is the actual lug width. I agree it is certainly no ladies watch, but you aren't really helping your case against hornet either by putting it on that bracelet...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Thanks Mike, I appreciate the insight re the Breitling.


 Hope it helps. Try reaching out to that member prior to buying.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

It _is_ actually the correct lug size 

And yes, a nice leather piece is in the air



Wimads said:


> That longiness is great, but please replace that godawful bracelet with a nice leather strap that is the actual lug width. I agree it is certainly no ladies watch, but you aren't really helping your case against hornet either by putting it on that bracelet...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> I say keep the Royale: it's cooler than a G-shock (I'm biased of course) and very comfortable to wear (I got a casio resin strap for it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes I will likely keep it considering it wears easily and isn't a burden financially.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> It _is_ actually the correct lug size
> 
> And yes, a nice leather piece is in the air


Its the wrong lug size, made to fit by a lazy designer..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > The Ball Fireman Racer (via Uncle Ard) has barely left my wrist since I obtained it. I sold a Damasko DA47 to free up funds to acquire it. I even have my only other automatic watch up for sale because I can't justify the minimal wrist time it would receive now that I have the Fireman. That leaves only a $19 Casio "Royale" and a $8.64 Casio FW91. I just MIGHT acquire a G-Shock "Tough Solar" Square and give away the other cheap Casio watches and stay with a Two watch collection of the Ball & G-Shock. Thoughts? Criticism? Jeers?
> ...


 So true about the honeymoon period. I thought that my long gone Longines Legend Diver would take care of all my needs 3 plus years ago too. I was wrong.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Speaking about honeymoons: did I miss something, is Hornet selling ALL his Squales?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Quote this post instead of the one above ^


Your watches don't look girly but your wrists sure do :-d

Really dig that Vulcain logo. Do they come in men's size too?

Also, I'd expect something more classy on the digital side, e.g


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey fellas just getting caught up, been out of the WIS world for a few days. All this talk of exit watches and ideal 2 watch collections....and i saw this picture that really appeals to me as a great 2 watch collection..... I'm not starting over though.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hey fellas just getting caught up, been out of the WIS world for a few days. All this talk of exit watches and ideal 2 watch collections....and i saw this picture that really appeals to me as a great 2 watch collection..... I'm not starting over though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 One could certainly do worse. Do you miss the GS yet???


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I give you the Breitling Aerospace E79362, circa 2007-2013
> 
> View attachment 12869025
> 
> ...


First of all, you need some real life photos of the watch. There's a member in a local watch forum who posts phenomenal photos of the watch.

Buuuut...the legibility of those digital indications is very poor in 2/3 lighting conditions. And they are on constantly and you're left looking at some faded marks.

HAQ is cool, my Citizen with its 5 s.p.y feels very cool, but they do have a tendency for sudden death and gradually losing accuracy. The death part is obviously very annoying but losing accuracy also ends up being annoying, even though you didn't think much of super accuracy in the first place.

I used to have a really cool Sector 850 anadigit where the entire dial was LCD and you could mute the digital indications altogether. Made a video review of it. But wasn't wearing it all that much. Novelty does wear off, if you pardon the pun. Plus the analog hands were getting out of sync with the digital ones and the obscure Hong-Kong caliber was notorious for ..dropping dead.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> People say this, but is it really true? And if yes, why though?


That's a good question Mr C. I was just repeating conventional wisdom as well. I think the idea is that when an electronic component eventually stops working it is unlikely that replacement parts will still be available. Whereas even very old pocket watches can still be fixed, even if it means a part has to be fabricated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Not sure these are phenomenal, but certainly better than the photo I posted from a FS ad. Also, this version does have a backlight.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Your watches don't look girly but your wrists sure do :-d
> 
> Really dig that Vulcain logo. Do they come in men's size too?


42mm for the manly men among us:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Heljestrand said:


> One could certainly do worse. Do you miss the GS yet???


Yes I do....but not enough to go out and spend the kind of money it takes to reacquire that piece. Plus I have to look at long term maintenance costs. I already have 2 other watches that will require expensive servicing some time in the future. That is all rationalization though. Like I said I wasn't wearing it often and I didn't want that kind of cash sitting unused anymore. So I am really at peace with the sales decision.

I took a huge chunk of the money from recent sales and put them out of easy access. I have some left in my PayPal account but certainly not enough to buys anyone's traditional grail piece.

I'm happy with my Fearsome Foursome at the moment. I am looking for a #5 to make the exit watch scenario complete.

I have some options that I am considering and will post them here for bashing soon enough. Mr. Cairo's Longines Avigation Big Eye is certainly a contender as is the Oris 65 (silver dial) shwon below. No rush on either since they are not LE pieces. The Logines is "hot" right now and will likely result in some flips for big savings soon enough. The Oris iteration is not really well know and not likely to come up for sale pre-owned.

I'm not even really committed to making the Fearsome Foursome a Final Five. Triple Threat sounds better!
























The only thing that could change that is going after the Seiko 6159 re-issue. If that happens I will go down to a 2 watch + Beater collection.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The only thing that could change that is going after the Seiko 6159 re-issue. If that happens I will go down to a 2 watch + Beater collection.


Don't hold your breath on that Seiko. Case is 45mm wide and those long lugs could reach almost 60mm. If the SLA looks good on your wrist then this one will be unwearable.

Don't know what Seiko are smoking these days, those new L.E watches are made either for Ten-Ten or for King Kong.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> 42mm for the manly men among us:


This one's killer. Almost tempted to look it up.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes I do....but not enough to go out and spend the kind of money it takes to reacquire that piece. Plus I have to look at long term maintenance costs. I already have 2 other watches that will require expensive servicing some time in the future.........
> 
> Mr. Cairo's Longines Avigation Big Eye is certainly a contender.......


Yes, the cost to service issue is a real one and I agree with you 100%. That particular Longines is a looker for certain but perhaps not needed because of your present ownership of the Omega? I am indifferent on Oris personally but realize they are beloved. I only have owned one, the Maldives LE and I dispatched it rather quickly which is my typical poor trait.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> The Ball Fireman Racer (via Uncle Ard) has barely left my wrist since I obtained it. I sold a Damasko DA47 to free up funds to acquire it. I even have my only other automatic watch up for sale because I can't justify the minimal wrist time it would receive now that I have the Fireman. That leaves only a $19 Casio "Royale" and a $8.64 Casio FW91. I just MIGHT acquire a G-Shock "Tough Solar" Square and give away the other cheap Casio watches and stay with a Two watch collection of the Ball & G-Shock. Thoughts? Criticism? Jeers?
> View attachment 12868795


Nothing wrong with a two watch collection if you think you can live with that. :-!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Ard said:


> Not really, it is the exit strategy. It's 75 miles off road in any direction at all, there are no roads and access is by boat, snowmachine or float plane. Once you warm it up it stays warm on very little wood each day, it's actually well insulated. There are almost 100 acres of dense forest so wood is not an issue. I'll be leaving soon for a few weeks and you guys will have to try to make it without me.
> 
> Oh and what I meant was that I had bought that Citizen before I ever made my first post here. It is kinda why I had a bug up my butt and began sounding off about impulse buying and hoarding of watches. It was my guilt talking.


My dresm home. I envy you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Well, here it is then. I said three hail-mary's and my WPAC slate is clean, right?
> 
> My collection for 2018, then. A few words first: the strap / bracelet you see are literally the only ones I had left that fit the watches (20mm and 18mm respectively). I agree with you if you think it's not an ideal choice. Also, you may not want to quote my (entire) post, as it has a bunch of photos stacked. Quote the post below, instead!
> 
> ...


Well Mr C, despite the ladies sizing they do look lovely and yes you need some more straps to suit them.......

But forgiven? Oh pray tell why we should forgive your sins and sinned you have. I think some penance is due. I'll be warming up the WPAC chair for you........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Don't hold your breath on that Seiko. Case is 45mm wide and those long lugs could reach almost 60mm. If the SLA looks good on your wrist then this one will be unwearable.
> 
> Don't know what Seiko are smoking these days, those new L.E watches are made either for Ten-Ten or for King Kong.


Good point. Any longer than 49mm L2L would cause me think twice. any longer than 52mm would cause me to whine and cry as if i missed out on a Seaforth series 2 order.

The SLA does fit perfect. It is the only reason i dont have a 3rd MM300 in my possession.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> There hasn't been much bashing lately, it seems most everyone has been a good boy, Mr. Cairo may be the exception with his vintage darlings. So here is a post to liven things up and sharpen your bashing skills.
> 
> I'm nowhere near ready to buy this but I may add it to a very short list of potential purchases to be made in 2019. This one should be easy to rake over the coals for all of you but hopefully there will be some constructive criticism too.
> 
> ...


I actually saw one of these on holiday last summer, we got talking to another family and the dad had one, we talked and I realised that he didn't care about watches apart from as a symbol of how much money he made and that he was symbolising his wealth. Apart from that the watch was quite dull. I mean make your mind up are you digital or analogue, don't be both it just looks cheap and like you couldn't make a decision on the design. Why buy a watch that it sounds like you aren't even enamoured with. Practical? Buy a cheap g shock.......

And how much travelling do you do that warrants this?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> 18.5cm and flat, I'm very tall and relatively lean. I can do up to 47mm w/o an issue. The weight is my problem, especially with a decent bracelet.
> Like I said, my taste has changed. Made the mistake of buying a Shogun.


Why was the shogun a mistake? :think:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> That longiness is great, but please replace that godawful bracelet with a nice leather strap that is the actual lug width. I agree it is certainly no ladies watch, but you aren't really helping your case against hornet either by putting it on that bracelet...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Secretly he likes the bracelet. It looks lovely with his feather boa........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> So true about the honeymoon period. I thought that my long gone Longines Legend Diver would take care of all my needs 3 plus years ago too. I was wrong.


.....and will the ball be any different to the Longines?!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking about honeymoons: did I miss something, is Hornet selling ALL his Squales?


All two of them.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hey fellas just getting caught up, been out of the WIS world for a few days. All this talk of exit watches and ideal 2 watch collections....and i saw this picture that really appeals to me as a great 2 watch collection..... I'm not starting over though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a very nice two watch collection........

........love the look of the Tudor.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Also, the Summiter arrived today but I'm not that impressed. Expected it to wear larger but even the lugs are 20mm instead of 22mm like I thought they'd be. Plus it looks like I'm gonna have to read ~25 pages of a manual to get a hang of what it can do. Yikes. 

So I'll stick to the original plan, do a video review and trade it away. Not worth blowing my exception for the year on it. Its only February ;-)

Not posting any pics here since it will get the axe.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Quote this post instead of the one above ^


Well done mr c . Worthy pieces 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Why was the shogun a mistake? :think:


Cause I realized how easy on the wrist titanium is. It all went downhill from there.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> That would be a very nice two watch collection........
> 
> ........love the look of the Tudor.


I still haven't found a nice minty jumbo at a decent price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> There hasn't been much bashing lately, it seems most everyone has been a good boy, Mr. Cairo may be the exception with his vintage darlings. So here is a post to liven things up and sharpen your bashing skills.
> 
> I'm nowhere near ready to buy this but I may add it to a very short list of potential purchases to be made in 2019. This one should be easy to rake over the coals for all of you but hopefully there will be some constructive criticism too.
> 
> ...


That... Thing... Is...

Do i need to bash it!?

Cmooon.. It has the WORSE elements that make Breitling a d....e watch.

Rider tabs aka "Perfect way to destroy your cuffs"? CHECK!

Bracelet aka "Perfect way to make idiotic idea desirable" Check!

Whole Breitling image that screams "I wear oversize Raybans, ugly pilots jacket and have seen Top Gun 178 times", and two LCD dials and fragile movement that cost arm and leg!

Double check!

Oh.. It chirps. When you press the crown. Bravo! You have your self a very expensive F91W.

Casio will not make you look like frikkin Branson fan boy... Jeez...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> That... Thing... Is...
> 
> Do i need to bash it!?
> 
> ...


Finally, a decent bash! I was starting to get worried, I think most of you secretly liked the Aerospace. Leave it to sinner to save the day.
I've only seen Top Gun a couple of times, don't own an ugly Pilot's jacket but have several pairs of Ray Bans. All good points but it's still going on the list, the Aerospace has grown on me even since I posted it here.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Travolta approved............


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Travolta approved............
> View attachment 12870289


To be fair he does fly planes...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Monday









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

It is finished... New SOTC photo:








Just have to sell the Diver One.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't make any rash honeymoon decisions. Sometimes, I just want a different "flavor" of mechanical watch. Not that there's anything wrong with the first one, but it's nice to have options besides mechanical and G-Shock.

Give it a month. What's the rush?



Heljestrand said:


> The Ball Fireman Racer (via Uncle Ard) has barely left my wrist since I obtained it. I sold a Damasko DA47 to free up funds to acquire it. I even have my only other automatic watch up for sale because I can't justify the minimal wrist time it would receive now that I have the Fireman. That leaves only a $19 Casio "Royale" and a $8.64 Casio FW91. I just MIGHT acquire a G-Shock "Tough Solar" Square and give away the other cheap Casio watches and stay with a Two watch collection of the Ball & G-Shock. Thoughts? Criticism? Jeers?
> View attachment 12868795


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

MrCairo said:


> Quote this post instead of the one above ^


From someone who chose the Longines and Cricket, that _particular_ Casio is of questionable taste.

The map is just plain cheesy. You can do better. How about a good ol' DW5600E? or G-2900? (my personal favorite)

...or something more honest and less pretentious if it'll be non-G?


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> That... Thing... Is...
> 
> Do i need to bash it!?
> 
> ...


Hell! That was refreshing sinner Hoo Ah!

I know a guy who wore one of those oversize monstrosities for a couple years, an avenger or some other name but gigantic with more junk on the dial and bezel than you could even make out. If pilots really wore them it's no wonder that auto pilot had to be invented. How the H-E double L could you fly or drive anything while you were monkeying with some stupid bezel full of Macroscopic jive that only a civil engineer can decipher?

Anyway after wearing that 'thing' for 2 years he has a scar on the back of his left hand where the GIANT crown contacted and rubbed on his flesh every time his hand flexed back to far toward the 'Thing' . I kid you not Grasshopper, A Freaken Scar!

Good rant man, good rant.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

That could EASILY by my Exit Watch.... if it weren't 42mm. or $5k.



MrCairo said:


> 42mm for the manly men among us:


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Advice on selling my Rolex: I had it listed for $4300. (that's what they're selling for on FeeBay)

I got one offer of $3850, which I turned down. Another guy offered me $3850 today. 

Wanted me to have it polished by a certain local watchmaker shop, who charges $200, then he'd give me $4k.

I countered with "4k firm."

He did the math and decided I'd be better off selling to him for $3800 than paying 14% between FeeBay and PayScalp. ($3698, net) I have to agree, but the whole point of NOT listing it on FeeBay to begin with is that I could keep a couple hundred more, and the buyer could get it for a couple hundred less. Not give it all to the buyer.

He wants to give it to his father-in-law, probably pass it off as new.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> This one's killer. Almost tempted to look it up.


Aye. It takes my breath away. Too bad they don't make a 36mm one. Or even 38mm I'll consider. Not sure what's happening with Vulcain though, late 2016 they were going bankrupt, haven't heard much since. Website still up but not updated.



Smaug said:


> From someone who chose the Longines and Cricket, that _particular_ Casio is of questionable taste.
> 
> The map is just plain cheesy. You can do better. How about a good ol' DW5600E? or G-2900? (my personal favorite)
> 
> ...or something more honest and less pretentious if it'll be non-G?


I beg to differ:












Smaug said:


> That could EASILY by my Exit Watch.... if it weren't 42mm. or $5k.


Agreed! Absolutely. If anyone buys Vulcain and restarts the series, maybe they'll make a 38... 36 even!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Darn.. they do have one in 39mm...

Vulcain 50s Presidents? Watch 39mm Steel 100153.297L


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Advice on selling my Rolex: I had it listed for $4300. (that's what they're selling for on FeeBay)
> 
> I got one offer of $3850, which I turned down. Another guy offered me $3850 today.
> 
> ...


It's your watch. Politely decline. You already had 2 offers in a week of 3850. Be patient - you'll get your 4K. Get it polished before sending lol. Tell him to fk off. Maybe he wants the bracelet sized too and a full service done. Polishing aDJ could DEvalue it. Stand firm soldier. Don't let those evil chancers distract you.

4K
No Polish
Firm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

How's this for a four-watch collection for the future:























And the wild card:









And, oh well, why not if it's still alive by then:









Hm... Looking at that 1016... Sometimes I regret having let go my Zeno "Zexplorer"... 36mm vintage goodness


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> How's this for a four-watch collection for the future:
> 
> View attachment 12870925
> 
> ...


I thought that with those delightfully delicate ladies watches you've just bought that you were "done" Mr C? You're just off again aren't you......

.....I do understand though, the number of times I've done same thing in my head is ridiculous.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's your watch. Politely decline. You already had 2 offers in a week of 3850. Be patient - you'll get your 4K. Get it polished before sending lol. Tell him to fk off. Maybe he wants the bracelet sized too and a full service done. Polishing aDJ could DEvalue it. Stand firm soldier. Don't let those evil chancers distract you.
> 
> 4K
> No Polish
> ...


@smaug

Wait for the right offer. Ignore these idiots that demand you to have it delivered in factory condition. If they want it that way, they can visit AD and have it for 7k brand new. Price is right,just wait.

Or if you want (dont.. This just works in Croatia...) tell him the only thing you polish are your boots with gun oil while you clean your Colt. We handle these requests this way over here in Balkans.

When talking to aggressive, act aggressive.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Finally, a decent bash! I was starting to get worried, I think most of you secretly liked the Aerospace. Leave it to sinner to save the day.
> I've only seen Top Gun a couple of times, don't own an ugly Pilot's jacket but have several pairs of Ray Bans. All good points but it's still going on the list, the Aerospace has grown on me even since I posted it here.


Seriously... I have seen these. Some of my friends own them.

These cant be repaired. The week point is crown. Since it is actually used as turn twist and push sensor they fail after a while. Only cure is whole new module, which will set you back around 1k.

If you are keen on Analog Digital combo, Seiko has few of them. Equal functions, if they die, its 200$. Certina also has similar model, with similar module without HEQ thermo gimmick.

Btw I still cant see why would you pay that kind of money for something that regular 60$ Casio can perform...and believe me, I have more confidence in Casio module than in any swiss digital tryout.

Ex state military pilots over here wore Breitling Jupiter for a while.

Now the market is full of broken ones. Movement was Heavily tweaked Miyota based Analog digital module that can not be replaced. And Breitling has no parts available since 80ies.

Just save yourself headache. If you want multifunction watch, Japan is the answer.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's your watch. Politely decline. You already had 2 offers in a week of 3850. Be patient - you'll get your 4K. Get it polished before sending lol. Tell him to fk off. Maybe he wants the bracelet sized too and a full service done. Polishing aDJ could DEvalue it. Stand firm soldier. Don't let those evil chancers distract you.
> 
> 4K
> No Polish
> ...


Rusty's the expert here, but I would add: my guess is that a buyer who is a pain in he a** before the watch is sold could turn out to be a pain in the a** after it's sold too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jim44 said:


> Rusty's the expert here, but I would add: my guess is that a buyer who is a pain in he a** before the watch is sold could turn out to be a pain in the a** after it's sold too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


exactly...I had a case where I sold a watch with short original rubber strap (it was clearly stated in the ad) and added 2 rubber straps for free in the deal. I even gave the guy a discount. When the guy got the watch he demanded a refund for new rubber strap.

I did, 35$ is not worth my nerves, but I also kindly asked him not to contact me ever again about any watches I have for sale.

Today Louis on wrist


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Rusty's the expert here, but I would add: my guess is that a buyer who is a pain in he a** before the watch is sold could turn out to be a pain in the a** after it's sold too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nail on the head

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> exactly...I had a case where I sold a watch with short original rubber strap (it was clearly stated in the ad) and added 2 rubber straps for free in the deal. I even gave the guy a discount. When the guy got the watch he demanded a refund for new rubber strap.
> 
> I did, 35$ is not worth my nerves, but I also kindly asked him not to contact me ever again about any watches I have for sale.
> 
> Today Louis on wrist


That watch reminds me of the Oris Sinatra I flipped a while ago. Think it's the playful font. Rather nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Just save yourself headache. If you want multifunction watch, Japan is the answer.


I'll second that. 1996 both going strong, haven't seen any non working ones ever sold.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dont be offended... these are like 90s japanese Rallye cars...nothing bad in it. Nice in all its complicated glory...










EDIT : is that baromether and depthmeter?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> How's this for a four-watch collection for the future:
> 
> View attachment 12870925
> 
> ...


Not sure about that... Especially the Longines chrono doesn't do much for me, but hey, that's me. As for the vulcain, I'd just wait for the vintage round cricket you were mentioning before 

Also, on that vintage longines, the strap is an improvement, but still wouldn't say its doing it justice... Seems too thick to begin with. A nice matte brown alligator would suit it perfectly. Or if that is too formal, just a normal dark brown calf leather, stitched conventionally all around instead of the contrasting stitching at the ends..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Good thing you're Dutch, or I'd almost take offense 



Wimads said:


> Longines chrono doesn't do much for me


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> jcombs1 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, a decent bash! I was starting to get worried, I think most of you secretly liked the Aerospace. Leave it to sinner to save the day.
> ...


 Seemingly great advice as to the Aerospace crown probable issues. A good reason to steer clear perhaps.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Good thing you're Dutch, or I'd almost take offense


Haha  nothing personal, just dutch directness indeed  just checked your profile, we're both in Rotterdam, small world 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Heljestrand said:


> Seemingly great advice as to the Aerospace crown probable issues. A good reason to steer clear perhaps.


Similar aesthetic for arguably much less money.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Aye. Been away for some years now, but I think in about 2 years I'll be back in what is arguably the coolest city in the country.



Wimads said:


> Haha  nothing personal, just dutch directness indeed  just checked your profile, we're both in Rotterdam, small world


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Aye. Been away for some years now, but I think in about 2 years I'll be back in what is arguably the coolest city in the country.


There fixed that for ya.

Edit: ah that doesn't seem to work. Oh well, you get the point.

Another edit: now it completely disappeared, so you won't get the point... Anyway, tried to strike through "arguably" in that quote. Rotterdam is the place to be, Amsterdam is overrated.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Dont be offended... these are like 90s japanese Rallye cars...nothing bad in it. Nice in all its complicated glory...
> 
> EDIT : is that baromether and depthmeter?


Correct! Big fan here of early Civics,Nissans and Toyota Celicas 

And a Landmaster gathering for the Faithful (...oops!)










More here


http://imgur.com/EXJZW


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Correct! Big fan here of early Civics,Nissans and Toyota Celicas
> 
> And a Landmaster gathering for the Faithful (...oops!)


I always recall Honda Bulldog.

Only Japan could make this little Monster


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I had a moment of weakness - bought this







. It arrived today and yes it's nice yes it's 39mm with a nice vintage thing going on and yes it even has glidelock style micro adjusting clasp







but then I thought what am I doing - it's so similar to my Ginault - immediately popped it up for sale and it's gone. Flipped in under an hour - guess that's a new record for me. Declaring it here but in my head I'm not even counting it as a purchase. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I had a moment of weakness - bought this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are officially admitting to buying the watch...selling the watch...AND being a "RUDGEpacker" ....I mean you did pack it up right?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well done Rusty! Have a cookie.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Well done Rusty! Have a cookie.


Seiko "wave" Oreo Limited Edition 1 of 150


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Rudge got nudged. Made profit though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Rudge got nudged. Made profit though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You set your price and didn't budge?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> You set your price and didn't budge?


Would be rude to hold a grudge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Would be rude to hold a grudge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'd have made a bit more profit had it not had that smudge, but profit is profit and I won't begrudge.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I had a moment of weakness - bought this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least you sold it right away, so I suppose it technically could be passed under the rule of buying for resale. 
Though it might be an idea to evaluate your buying descision system, if there is any... Seems like there was about 0 thought involved, seeing as you did already own a pretty similar watch that you are apparently satisfied with...
Maybe hold yourself to the rule of waiting at least 2 days after putting an item in your cart before making the actual purchase. This might sound kind of redundant in WPAC since you're trying to hold yourself to not purchasing at all; but see it rather as a fail safe system. If you really need to buy, then at least hold to a 2 day buffer period, so any impulsive emotions have had a chance to subside. 
I'm saying 2 days here but see what works for you, could also be a couple of hours or a whole week. It needs to seem acceptable/realistic to your impulsive mind, at the moment it's on the verge of pulling the trigger. Too long and your impulsive mind will declare it doesn't have the strength for it; too short and your sanity won't yet have fully returned to make any reasonable judgement.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I had a moment of weakness - bought this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the rudge packer? Never ever heard of them before......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Not sure these are phenomenal, but certainly better than the photo I posted from a FS ad. Also, this version does have a backlight.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Tuesday









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Boy there's so much drama in stocks right now I'm kinda happy my money is on watches lol


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> View attachment 12872583


I do like the Aerospace but maybe not enough to completely defend it against the bashing it's taken today.

It is only 42mm wide and 10mm thick so not likely to leave a scar on my wrist from wear, although I could see that some over sized models from Breitling might cause a problem. Hell, the Marathon TSAR left a semi-permanent scar and I only owned it for a few months.

The crown of the Aerospace could certainly be a weak point but it's the potential replacement of the movement that seems to be the real deal breaker.

After some investigation it does appear that around $1,000 seems to be the going price for an over haul, you would likely receive a "like new" watch when completed but it's similar to the saga of buying a BMW M5.

Many people can afford to buy an M5 but not everyone can afford to maintain it, likely also true for a Breitling Aerospace.

It's still on the list but with less enthusiasm than before, thanks to all for the insight and bashing.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I do like the Aerospace but maybe not enough to completely defend it against the bashing it's taken today.
> 
> It is only 42mm wide and 10mm thick so not likely to leave a scar on my wrist from wear, although I could see that some over sized models from Breitling might cause a problem. Hell, the Marathon TSAR left a semi-permanent scar and I only owned it for a few months.
> 
> ...


PM me your email. My friend mailed me some shots of his


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

what the heck is a rudge? Is this a rebranded rep of the BBB? Where in the world did you find this and more interestingly who did you flip this to for a profit in 1 hour? Must be local but who's paying premium money for a Rudge? Kind of like asking who wants to overpay for a Parnis? 

Well done.......shame on you! I'll do both since I'm not sure which applies here.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I do like the Aerospace but maybe not enough to completely defend it against the bashing it's taken today.
> 
> It is only 42mm wide and 10mm thick so not likely to leave a scar on my wrist from wear, although I could see that some over sized models from Breitling might cause a problem. Hell, the Marathon TSAR left a semi-permanent scar and I only owned it for a few months.
> 
> ...


I actually like the Aerospace but then again I am child of the 80's........rayon, fat-laces, parachute pants, eye of the tiger, Magic Johnson, Alyssa Milano, and the space shuttle ......still have soft spots in my heart.

But I tend to avoid expensive quartz watches EXCEPT from Seiko. The 7C46 quartz movement in my Tuna for instance has been in use in some form since 1986......over 30 years! So a failure in the circuitry is easily replaced. But that movement has had a stellar record of surviving anything. I wanted a super quartz Brietling Colt for a long time but the long term uncertainties of the movement always held me back. I would probably trust the Marathon TSAR watches much the same as my Tunas because they use a standard ETA F06.111 hi torque quartz. That movement should be easy to find and replace as well.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I actually like the Aerospace but then again I am child of the 80's........rayon, fat-laces, parachute pants, eye of the tiger, Magic Johnson, Alyssa Milano, and the space shuttle ......still have soft spots in my heart.
> 
> But I tend to avoid expensive quartz watches EXCEPT from Seiko. The 7C46 quartz movement in my Tuna for instance has been in use in some form since 1986......over 30 years! So a failure in the circuitry is easily replaced. But that movement has had a stellar record of surviving anything. I wanted a super quartz Brietling Colt for a long time but the long term uncertainties of the movement always held me back. I would probably trust the Marathon TSAR watches much the same as my Tunas because they use a standard ETA F06.111 hi torque quartz. That movement should be easy to find and replace as well.


We're from the same era, apparently. I would suggest that AM has aged better than most 80's quartz watches 
View attachment 12872731


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> How much for the rudge packer? Never ever heard of them before......


It's St1 movement very similar to Eta. It's a lone guy builds them in the uk. There was my usual decision process involved . I prob knew as soon as I saw it that it would never be a keeper but was on the bay at £400 obo. It's £450 new and I offered 275 thinking well if I get it for that I can't lose. Sold in an hour for 375 so all well and good. Car needs a service so it'll pay for that. Feelsgoodman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Boy there's so much drama in stocks right now I'm kinda happy my money is on watches lol


Standard 10-12% correction sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's St1 movement very similar to Eta. It's a lone guy builds them in the uk. There was my usual decision process involved . I prob knew as soon as I saw it that it would never be a keeper but was on the bay at £400 obo. It's £450 new and I offered 275 thinking well if I get it for that I can't lose. Sold in an hour for 375 so all well and good. Car needs a service so it'll pay for that. Feelsgoodman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you should offer consulting services....I'm sending you a PM!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> you should offer consulting services....I'm sending you a PM!


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Pretty smoove, but I'd want a date complication on at least one of the mechanicals. The Crickets with date are 42mm, the smaller ones don't have date. :-s



MrCairo said:


> How's this for a four-watch collection for the future:
> 
> View attachment 12870925
> 
> ...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Pretty smoove, but I'd want a date complication on at least one of the mechanicals. The Crickets with date are 42mm, the smaller ones don't have date. :-s


If that Vulcain is 42mm then it should have a date.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Rotterdam is the place to be, Amsterdam is overrated.


Agree 100%



Smaug said:


> Pretty smoove, but I'd want a date complication on at least one of the mechanicals. The Crickets with date are 42mm, the smaller ones don't have date. :-s


Only the 42mm have dates, but I'm not the biggest fan of dates on mechanicals / dresswatches / sporty pieces (a la Explorer or indeed, Silver Arrow). strangely I do like them on Submariner or (some) chronos, and of course Rolex day dates are amazing

Here's a mechanical, dressy piece with (a rather well executed) date


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> what the heck is a rudge? Is this a rebranded rep of the BBB? Where in the world did you find this and more interestingly who did you flip this to for a profit in 1 hour? Must be local but who's paying premium money for a Rudge? Kind of like asking who wants to overpay for a Parnis?
> 
> Well done.......shame on you! I'll do both since I'm not sure which applies here.


Affordable watch sales page on Facebook . Chap in Hong Kong bought it. He's still paying £75 less than it cost new 6 months ago so no shame on me sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Frikkin snow


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

^Here in Romania still snow-less... has been a bit of a mild winter so far.

Also this happened


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> ^Here in Romania still snow-less... has been a bit of a mild winter so far.
> 
> Also this happened
> 
> View attachment 12873823


Its like saying "I tripped over and landed with my willie in her choochoo.. I SWEAR TO GOD THAT HAPPENED!"


----------



## I_am_Ned (Dec 21, 2017)

Checking in. I’ve just reduced my accumulation of watches down to five wearers (really four), and a few watches that carry some emotion to the point I won’t get rid of them. I have a watch on the way from eBay that is similar, maybe the same model, to a watch I wore back in the 80’s. 

Anyway, prompted to post here because I just got a message from eBay that I was out bid on a watch I had placed a decently sized bid on a couple of days ago. Amazing, a couple of days ago I thought I needed a “birth year” watch. I’m not upping my bid, don’t need a f’n birth year watch to explain to somebody what it is, not that anybody would care, and most importantly, I won’t have to explain to my wife what the F a birth year watch is and why I would want one.

I think I can make it 11 months without a birth year watch, being as I’ve made it 55 years without one so far.

I am I_am_Ned


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I_am_Ned said:


> Checking in. I've just reduced my accumulation of watches down to five wearers (really four), and a few watches that carry some emotion to the point I won't get rid of them. I have a watch on the way from eBay that is similar, maybe the same model, to a watch I wore back in the 80's.
> 
> Anyway, prompted to post here because I just got a message from eBay that I was out bid on a watch I had placed a decently sized bid on a couple of days ago. Amazing, a couple of days ago I thought I needed a "birth year" watch. I'm not upping my bid, don't need a f'n birth year watch to explain to somebody what it is, not that anybody would care, and most importantly, I won't have to explain to my wife what the F a birth year watch is and why I would want one.
> 
> ...


The birth year watch thing is funny isn't it. I'd never heard of it until coming on here, but in the cold light of day it seems a silly idea. Well done on resisting!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Little toy arrived today, a Seiko desk clock worldtime. A little tinkering to glue the city index back on, an AA battery and off it went. Sweeping seconds hand looks really cool 









https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a...c1cc5dec77/20180208_114047.mp4


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Little toy arrived today, a Seiko desk clock worldtime. A little tinkering to glue the city index back on, an AA battery and off it went. Sweeping seconds hand looks really cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I almost bought one of those once. Very cool item.

In other news racetrack listed for sale, OVM listed for sale, titanium 500 GMT listed for sale and ocean 1 green listed for sale. #Feelslikeacullman







oh and a wee ingersoll I totally forgot I had and found down behind the filing cabinet! Also listed for sale 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Dang Rusty, that’s a deep cut. Congrats, I think. 

What are you planning to do with the funds? New watch or sit on the cash for a bit?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have only sold watches since October 2017. It's been tough, but I needed home improvements in a new home much worse than an extravagant watch collection.

I intend to come back to purchasing status with affordables only for the foreseeable future. I just have too many home things I want more, but I do still miss buying the hot, new watches that come out.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Dang Rusty, that's a deep cut. Congrats, I think.
> 
> What are you planning to do with the funds? New watch or sit on the cash for a bit?


To be confirmed. Depends if they sell or not lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nice I almost bought one of those once. Very cool item.
> 
> In other news racetrack listed for sale, OVM listed for sale, titanium 500 GMT listed for sale and ocean 1 green listed for sale. #Feelslikeacullman
> 
> ...


Culling a bit there Rusty. What's the plan? Tudor, Tudor, Tudor.......?!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Culling a bit there Rusty. What's the plan? Tudor, Tudor, Tudor.......?!


Other than a Tudor sub and maybe a date day jumbo I think the Tudor box is pretty well ticked. Update. BLNR sold / racetrack possibly sold .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> To be confirmed. Depends if they sell or not lol


Blimey, Rust. Really at it.

That OVM is lush.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice going Rusty. Unloading and putting some distance?

Getting tired of trading personally. Will sell those 7-8 that bought to resell and I'm done. Or will take up watchmaking myself and tinker a bit. I've learned so much already cause watchmakers are lazy SOBs.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Also got a very sobering quote from Seiko UK on Spring Drive GMT servicing: 396 quid, w/o parts. That was the end of the spring drive pipedream.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Blimey, Rust. Really at it.
> 
> That OVM is lush.


Ye not really wanting to let it go but you know how it is. It's not sold yet tho 

So it may yet rest in the Rusty stable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok so the fact I shouldn't look at new watches anymore, and then the talk about exit watches, got me playing around with the watch obsession in a different way.

As a designer, shouldn't I just design my own exit watch? Playing around in CAD and actually getting it made are two entirely different things though, so not sure this will ever see the light of day. But am considering looking for someone who could actually make this, to see how realistic the idea is. Think a self designed watch might be the only plausible way to make an exit watch work for me.










Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok so the fact I shouldn't look at new watches anymore, and then the talk about exit watches, got me playing around with the watch obsession in a different way.
> 
> As a designer, shouldn't I just design my own exit watch? Playing around in CAD and actually getting it made are two entirely different things though, so not sure this will ever see the light of day. But am considering looking for someone who could actually make this, to see how realistic the idea is. Think a self designed watch might be the only plausible way to make an exit watch work for me.
> 
> ...


That rings a bell


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That rings a bell


How do you mean rings a bell? 
If you mean, the design looks similar, I'll disagree.
If you mean, also self designed, that's pretty cool and I'd like to know more!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That rings a bell


Plain bezel. It's a Tudor BB41 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Plain bezel. It's a Tudor BB41
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, he's right, its a different story. Too fat and chunky for a Tudor. Even fatter than the Landmaster

EDIT: That's the first time I bash a non-existent watch :-d


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Nah, he's right, its a different story. Too fat and chunky for a Tudor. Even fatter than the Landmaster
> 
> EDIT: That's the first time I bash a non-existent watch :-d


Lol, nothing gets excused from bashing here eh 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok so the fact I shouldn't look at new watches anymore, and then the talk about exit watches, got me playing around with the watch obsession in a different way.
> 
> As a designer, shouldn't I just design my own exit watch? Playing around in CAD and actually getting it made are two entirely different things though, so not sure this will ever see the light of day. But am considering looking for someone who could actually make this, to see how realistic the idea is. Think a self designed watch might be the only plausible way to make an exit watch work for me.
> 
> ...


I like the idea, its neat; you get the perfect watch for you, the right size, the style you want, the movement you want, etc. But I reckon you'd need to have a f*@k load of patience and a fair bit of skill to pull this off. And unless you have the capability of making parts yourself it'll be expensive.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I like the idea, its neat; you get the perfect watch for you, the right size, the style you want, the movement you want, etc. But I reckon you'd need to have a f*@k load of patience and a fair bit of skill to pull this off. And unless you have the capability of making parts yourself it'll be expensive.


And you still want the blue dial version and maybe it comes in a chrono too - wait they do a gmt? F*ck back to square one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I like the idea, its neat; you get the perfect watch for you, the right size, the style you want, the movement you want, etc. But I reckon you'd need to have a f*@k load of patience and a fair bit of skill to pull this off. And unless you have the capability of making parts yourself it'll be expensive.


Yes all that.
Ya, it will probably be expensive. Just how expensive I'm not sure though. I found a guy who does make watches in Holland, who also makes stuff on demand, so think I might inquire with him. The watches he makes are a bit outside the affordable realm, so can only imagine a one off will be even more expensive .. will see and judge the feasibility of the idea from there.

It will give some extra motivation for abstinence though, to save up for this for 2019.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> And you still want the blue dial version and maybe it comes in a chrono too - wait they do a gmt? F*ck back to square one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.. nah. The only thing I might consider is to put the module of my Casio Lineage in it, but that would complicate things with a solar dial and pushers in the case. But it would be interesting to explore.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Yes all that.
> Ya, it will probably be expensive. Just how expensive I'm not sure though. I found a guy who does make watches in Holland, who also makes stuff on demand, so think I might inquire with him. The watches he makes are a bit outside the affordable realm, so can only imagine a one off will be even more expensive .. will see and judge the feasibility of the idea from there.
> 
> It will give some extra motivation for abstinence though, to save up for this for 2019.
> ...


Good idea. But it will be a PITA to produce.

The case itself might not be such a problem, its the little things. Crown tube, stem, crown, gaskets, crystal, movement holder...

I always recall a independent car maker (I cant remember which one)

"I have no problem in producing a car that will run 200 mph.

I have a problem in producing a car that has doors that shut down properly."


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Good idea. But it will be a PITA to produce.
> 
> The case itself might not be such a problem, its the little things. Crown tube, stem, crown, gaskets, crystal, movement holder...
> 
> ...


Ya, thats what I meant in my initial post. Its one thing playing around in CAD, actually getting it made is something else entirely. I wouldn't be able to do it myself, so I would need to go to someone who can, to see how realistic it is in the first place.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Ok guys. Start bashing. I need it bad. This one reminds me of the Autavia heritage release, another chrono I go weak in my knees for. It's €450


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Ok guys. Start bashing. I need it bad. This one reminds me of the Autavia heritage release, another chrono I go weak in my knees for. It's €450


Is case chrome finished? Looks it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Is case chrome finished? Looks it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No siree, all stainless steel


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> No siree, all stainless steel


Hmm it's quite nice but it has all the hallmarks of a stopgap purchase so the yearning will remain. In other words a bit like buying a steinhart when you want a Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hmm it's quite nice but it has all the hallmarks of a stopgap purchase so the yearning will remain. In other words a bit like buying a steinhart when you want a Rolex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe, maybe not... the Heuer is 42 mm while the Landeron is 38mm - much friendlier size-wise.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Maybe, maybe not... the Heuer is 42 mm while the Landeron is 38mm - much friendlier size-wise.


True. This is not two sub registers but it is blooming lovely and 35mm! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152892060895

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> True. This is not two sub registers but it is blooming lovely and 35mm! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152892060895
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is stunning. A few years ago you could still get these re-issues for peanuts. I almost picked one up then. Made in the 90s, perfect replicas of the 60s series... No one was interested then. Almost unsellable. Now they're like proper vintage prices...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Do both of you need bashing?

Landeron?

Great way to sell chinese Seagull with usage of legendary name.

Much like modern Minis. Great.. 4 meter and 1200 kilos Mini.. 

And Rusty.. You are not helping...shame on you both.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Do both of you need bashing?
> 
> Landeron?
> 
> ...


Nah I'm Gucci. I'm just pointing Master C in a slightly more unaffordable direction. You should thank me . As for bashing well I think I'll be getting bashed within the week regardless......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nah I'm Gucci. I'm just pointing Master C in a slightly more unaffordable direction. You should thank me . As for bashing well I think I'll be getting bashed within the week regardless......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh..

oooooh.

smart move...I will use that as last line of defence

"your watch WILL NEVER BE ROLEX. DEAL WITH IT. OR BUY ROLEX"

(even in case someone is thinking about buying G-shock)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Ok guys. Start bashing. I need it bad. This one reminds me of the Autavia heritage release, another chrono I go weak in my knees for. It's €450


please tell me you are kidding...

so ..you are looking to buy a homage to a homage watch with name that is homage to a deceased swiss company , based in France but it is actually made in China?

dude..that is Inception on so many levels I dont feel we need to go deeper..or it could be a great representation how modern economy works.

EDIT: INCABLOC! Whatahell...do these fools even know what incabloc is? sure to hell aint whatever is on Seagull inside.. oh ..Landeron on dial, without Landeron inside...that explains a lot..

"You will not belive it is not butter!"


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Ok guys. Start bashing. I need it bad.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

..I just hope you are monogamous in personal life Mr.C or large stash of protection is necessary... If you fall in love like that...good thing you are doctor.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ..I just hope you are monogamous in personal life Mr.C or large stash of protection is necessary... If you fall in love like that...good thing you are doctor.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

What.



I was serious.




Dude...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Ok guys. Start bashing. I need it bad. This one reminds me of the Autavia heritage release, another chrono I go weak in my knees for. It's €450


Well that confused the heck out of me. Checked out this Landeron business and they seem to have some pretty high tier models (3500 euro) and then this one with a Chinese Venus in? wtf?

Those movements are a tossup really, never can be sure if its going to be properly manufactured and lubricated. I monitored that for awhile because I liked the looks of the Chinese Seagull 1963 airforce model but at the end of the day I didn't want to be caught in a movement fiasco.

This said, my one Seagull was a real tank of a watch and the movement worked very well.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Ok guys. Start bashing. I need it bad. This one reminds me of the Autavia heritage release, another chrono I go weak in my knees for. It's €450


Did you sell the Hamilton then?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Did you sell the Hamilton then?


obviously. and he is thinking about Hamilton homage.

oh wait:

"THAT THING WILL NEVER BE A ROLEX! DEAL WITH IT! OR BUY A ROLEX"

ok..carry on..

oh bloody hell, I just realised theres lint on crystal on official picture on official Landeron webshop. Really assuring...

"merde..there is some spot on the thingie ..."

" cest la vie, no one will notice..."

well I DID! IN YOUR FACE LANDERON FOLKS"


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

The release for the 25th anniversary Grand Seiko 9F came out and I was lamenting to Mrs. Odd_and_vintage_fan that by the time the 35th anniversary model comes out, I might be able to buy a $3k watch.

Her response was that I could get it if I really wanted to. Please remind me that the Kinetic on my wrist is accurate to 30 seconds per DST change and that an extra $2.9k is not worth an extra 50m of water resistance, 27.5 seconds accuracy per DST change, and losing the lume.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> obviously. and he is thinking about Hamilton homage.


Yes, as if he'd still got it he would not feel the need to buy something that did not look half as good......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Test posted a pic and it still doesn’t work, not sure what’s going on.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Test posted a pic and it still doesn't work, not sure what's going on.


Usual forum ups and downs.......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> "You will not belive it is not butter!"














Heljestrand said:


> [Y]ou come across [as] very interesting (...) you seem too smart (...). falling in love so easily over and over again (I'm guilty (...)). [Y]ou seem a great guy...LOVE (...) you (...)!!!!!!!


Why... I... I don't know what to say... thanks?*



sinner777 said:


> ..I just hope you are monogamous in personal life Mr.C or large stash of protection is necessary... If you fall in love like that...good thing you are doctor.


Ah, but even a doctor cannot heal a broken heart!



georgefl74 said:


> Those movements are a tossup really, never can be sure if its going to be properly manufactured and lubricated. I monitored that for awhile because I liked the looks of the Chinese Seagull 1963 airforce model but at the end of the day I didn't want to be caught in a movement fiasco.
> 
> This said, my one Seagull was a real tank of a watch and the movement worked very well.


I've owned 3 SG 1963s, 2/3 were solid as a tank. Loved everything about them except the link to communism, couldn't get over it. May seem silly, but... that history here (in Romania, and as a born Romanian) weighs heavy



Hornet99 said:


> Did you sell the Hamilton then?


Aye:



sinner777 said:


> obviously. and he is thinking about Hamilton homage.


Aye.



sinner777 said:


> oh wait:
> 
> "THAT THING WILL NEVER BE A ROLEX! DEAL WITH IT! OR BUY A ROLEX"
> 
> ...


hvala ti, prijatelju.

* Just kidding, Mike. Everything you said was true. What can I say, I am a volatile WIS... that's why I'm in WPAC to begin with, I suppose...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Why... I... I don't know what to say... thanks?*
> 
> Ah, but even a doctor cannot heal a broken heart!
> 
> ...


Yes, you are a volatile WIS but is WPAC helping.... :-s


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Stuck the moon moon on a leather for a change. I don't think it will go back on the bracelet now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

bracelets nice but with white dial and metal bezel was just too much I felt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Rust, on leather it's just amazing. Try some tan or mid to light brown ones on it as well, should really bring out the dial that way. Definitely prefer it on leather - not that the bracelet is bad at all, but the leather band does lift it up even more


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes, you are a volatile WIS but is WPAC helping.... :-s


I guess?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I guess?


You tell me mr C.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Rust, on leather it's just amazing. Try some tan or mid to light brown ones on it as well, should really bring out the dial that way. Definitely prefer it on leather - not that the bracelet is bad at all, but the leather band does lift it up even more


Ye nice 20mm straps aren't something I have many of. 22 yes but 20 not so much. That reminds me I must try to find a dressy 19mm strap - bugger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You tell me mr C.........


To be continued...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I had an epiphany last night - “ain’t” no difference in the obsessive purchasing habits for those into watches, guitars, guns, bicycles, etc.
I belong to and participate, to some degree, in forjms dedicated to each of the aforementioned items, including photography. Of all of them I would say that the guitar and watch forums are most similar - owning multiple guitars/watches, new/obscure manufacturers, seeing how much you can get for as little as possible, members over emphasizing how good their bargain find is/was, etc.
I never made the connection until last night. Interesting.
I wonder if this whole phenomenon is a product of the ease of researching options, the ability to find out about products you never would/could have known about before, or the global market place and...what impact forums/newsgroups/the internet has had on our purchase decisions for products we might have eschewed in the past.
We are interesting creatures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

rosborn said:


> I had an epiphany last night - "ain't" no difference in the obsessive purchasing habits for those into watches, guitars, guns, bicycles, etc.
> I belong to and participate, to some degree, in forjms dedicated to each of the aforementioned items, including photography. Of all of them I would say that the guitar and watch forums are most similar - owning multiple guitars/watches, new/obscure manufacturers, seeing how much you can get for as little as possible, members over emphasizing how good their bargain find is/was, etc.
> I never made the connection until last night. Interesting.
> I wonder if this whole phenomenon is a product of the ease of researching options, the ability to find out about products you never would/could have known about before, or the global market place and...what impact forums/newsgroups/the internet has had on our purchase decisions for products we might have eschewed in the past.
> ...


Even more interesting Rob is the microcosm of WUS..... What should I buy between these, insert number, (2-4-6) watches??? Next..... I simply LOVE my new watch, it's a mini grail.... Next.... As much as I hate to do it, my mini grail is for sale... only 3 months old from AD, selling to fund my true Grail.

That's WUS in a nutshell.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

...good thing you are not on drummers forum. If you think WIS are weird, you should meet some of the guys. I stopped playing drums a while ago but some people I have met were ..lets says..interesting.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I had an epiphany last night - "ain't" no difference in the obsessive purchasing habits for those into watches, guitars, guns, bicycles, etc.
> I belong to and participate, to some degree, in forjms dedicated to each of the aforementioned items, including photography. Of all of them I would say that the guitar and watch forums are most similar - owning multiple guitars/watches, new/obscure manufacturers, seeing how much you can get for as little as possible, members over emphasizing how good their bargain find is/was, etc.
> I never made the connection until last night. Interesting.
> I wonder if this whole phenomenon is a product of the ease of researching options, the ability to find out about products you never would/could have known about before, or the global market place and...what impact forums/newsgroups/the internet has had on our purchase decisions for products we might have eschewed in the past.
> ...


Interesting thoughts. I've had two major hobbies in my life, one was rock climbing and the other was mountain biking. Neither of those hobbies involved only buying stuff. I bought kit that allowed me to participate in the hobby. Yeah there was always sexy new bits you could buy but it was never an obsession, the obsession was getting out to do new rock faces or biking routes......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Even more interesting Rob is the microcosm of WUS..... What should I buy between these, insert number, (2-4-6) watches??? Next..... I simply LOVE my new watch, it's a mini grail.... Next.... As much as I hate to do it, my mini grail is for sale... only 3 months old from AD, selling to fund my true Grail.
> 
> That's WUS in a nutshell.


Soooooo true.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Interesting thoughts. I've had two major hobbies in my life, one was rock climbing and the other was mountain biking. Neither of those hobbies involved only buying stuff. I bought kit that allowed me to participate in the hobby. Yeah there was always sexy new bits you could buy but it was never an obsession, the obsession was getting out to do new rock faces or biking routes......


Up here in Scotland people collect munros. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bagging+munros&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I've decided although not totally done with watches - I am done with chronos. For me exit cluster achieved with these.







now for the sporty divers and the gmts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Up here in Scotland people collect munros. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bagging+munros&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Technically I understand its called "bagging" munros (don't forget there are also corbets......).


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> Even more interesting Rob is the microcosm of WUS..... What should I buy between these, insert number, (2-4-6) watches??? Next..... I simply LOVE my new watch, it's a mini grail.... Next.... As much as I hate to do it, my mini grail is for sale... only 3 months old from AD, selling to fund my true Grail.
> 
> That's WUS in a nutshell.


I know, right? How does a GRAIL watch get so quickly kicked to the curb?
GAS is a very real psychological situation. I have to wonder if the person who started that whole mindset...mini-grail...holder watch until I can get my grail...yada, yada, yada (however long ago this craziness started) is still acquiring stuff. Holy crap. Wonder if they are buried under an avalanche of stuff?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> ...good thing you are not on drummers forum. If you think WIS are weird, you should meet some of the guys. I stopped playing drums a while ago but some people I have met were ..lets says..interesting.


Drummers are always the most eccentric member of the band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Up here in Scotland people collect munros. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bagging+munros&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least that is doing something. Sounds like fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I've decided although not totally done with watches - I am done with chronos. For me exit cluster achieved with these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great set there Rusty. A serious question for you though. Is there enough difference between the Tag and black Tudor to justify both? I understand keeping the Omega Moon and blue Tudor, both are very nice, and one of the others but wondering about the significant differences between them.

Rarity, quality, etc.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > Even more interesting Rob is the microcosm of WUS..... What should I buy between these, insert number, (2-4-6) watches??? Next..... I simply LOVE my new watch, it's a mini grail.... Next.... As much as I hate to do it, my mini grail is for sale... only 3 months old from AD, selling to fund my true Grail.
> ...


 I'm poking fun at myself here too because I'm guilty of such irrational behavior. Can a person participate in WUS and not get sucked into such behavior? I left WUS for 6-8 months and my life wasn't dramatically impacted seriously.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> ...good thing you are not on drummers forum. If you think WIS are weird, you should meet some of the guys. I stopped playing drums a while ago but some people I have met were ..lets says..interesting.


Former drummer here, can confirm.

That's why you hear stories of rock guitarists negotiating insurance in their contracts that will cover them in case they go crazy as a consequence of working with the band's drummer.

Of course, here's the definitive documentary on the subject:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Drummers are always the most eccentric member of the band.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really? That explains a lot (12 years ago..)


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> I'm poking fun at myself here too because I'm guilty of such irrational behavior. Can a person participate in WUS and not get sucked into such behavior? I left WUS for 6-8 months and my life wasn't dramatically impacted seriously.


I'm not sure why you can't do both, participate and be rational. There does seem to be more hand-wringing associated with this hobby than others and I'm not sure why.

Probably associated with certain personality traits rather than the hobby itself but that's getting into the murky waters of pop-psychology and I'm not qualified to go there.

They're just watches, buy what you like, sell what you don't and try to keep things in perspective.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

rosborn said:


> .... I have to wonder if the person who started that whole mindset...mini-grail...holder watch until I can get my grail...yada, yada, yada (however long ago this craziness started) is still acquiring stuff. Holy crap. Wonder if they are buried under an avalanche of stuff?


I've always wondered what became of early WUS members whose accounts are now inactive.

It would be cool if we could get some stats from the forum, like average active membership duration time or mean time between appearances for those taking a long hiatus and coming back.

Really doubt I would come back if I went away for more than a year.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> I'm poking fun at myself here too because I'm guilty of such irrational behavior. Can a person participate in WUS and not get sucked into such behavior? I left WUS for 6-8 months and my life wasn't dramatically impacted seriously.


Agreed. I've had a couple grail watches myself and more guitars than I care to admit. Those grail watches are long gone and I am happy with just one guitar. Did Sheryl Crow sing something about not wanting what you don't have but wanting what you do have?
Trust me, you know me, I was deeeeep in the buy/flip merry-go-round for a long time on WUS. I didn't even realize how bad I was, when one of my WUS friend started out a PM with Flipper. That was 3/4 years ago. It didn't really hit me until last October-ish when I opened the 2017 WPAC thread and read about myself. So, I am right there with everyone else.
I always thought I was too smart to be hypnotized. Sad fact is I have been hypnotized a few times and did so willingly.
I'm not saying I'm cured but daily abstinance is the first step. I did something very similar with booze. I developed a "drinking problem" in dealing with the stresses of life. I was never diagnosed as being an alcoholic but, truth be told, I probably was. The last beer, or any alcoholic beverage, I had was 8 years ago. Blake Shelton had a song "The More I Drink" that was popular 5/6 years ago - that was me. One line of the song goes..."if I have one I'll have thirteen, there ain't no in between." That was me. I still love beer and I don't begrudge anyone drinking beer. I just can't have any. It's knowing my limits...beer = 0, watches = 1/2, guitars = 1...
Life is a lot simpler for me now. Simple = good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> I've always wondered what became of early WUS members whose accounts are now inactive.
> 
> It would be cool if we could get some stats from the forum, like average active membership duration time or mean time between appearances for those taking a long hiatus and coming back.
> 
> Really doubt I would come back if I went away for more than a year.


I actually am in contact with bunch of guys from local forum that started the whole local forum. Kind of WUS in small
Bunch of them grown other interests, some of them have gone through whole Circle Of WIS and still wear watches (with surprisingly different outcomes.. Some have got their grails and are satisfied, some went so deep they are making watch related stuff.. Joe from Diaboliq Straps and Patrik from Clover Straps are early members, one guy actually makes watches by his idea.. He made Jump Hour SKX cased custom diver... Other have sold all and moved in other ways)

Some of them just dont want to post anymore. We had a large number of "buy-sell" guys, often with shady deals,it ended up with affair that involved counterfeit papers. Original members are still there but just cant cope that enthusiast site became selling platform...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> That's a great set there Rusty. A serious question for you though. Is there enough difference between the Tag and black Tudor to justify both? I understand keeping the Omega Moon and blue Tudor, both are very nice, and one of the others but wondering about the significant differences between them.
> 
> Rarity, quality, etc.


If he likes them both enough he'll find a reason to keep them, we all do the same to a lesser or greater extent don't we? The logic of having 4 chronos (or divers in my case) doesn't exist in the world outside the WIS bubble......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I know, right? How does a GRAIL watch get so quickly kicked to the curb?
> GAS is a very real psychological situation. I have to wonder if the person who started that whole mindset...mini-grail...holder watch until I can get my grail...yada, yada, yada (however long ago this craziness started) is still acquiring stuff. Holy crap. Wonder if they are buried under an avalanche of stuff?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll tell you what my grail is; getting off this crazy train.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I've always wondered what became of early WUS members whose accounts are now inactive.
> 
> It would be cool if we could get some stats from the forum, like average active membership duration time or mean time between appearances for those taking a long hiatus and coming back.
> 
> Really doubt I would come back if I went away for more than a year.


Anyone remember no-fi, he was a sensible sounding member, he even joined WPAC last year. Anyway, he had a long break from WUS and then came back, looked like coming back for him brought all the old habits back.....


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm not sure why you can't do both, participate and be rational. There does seem to be more hand-wringing associated with this hobby than others and I'm not sure why.
> 
> Probably associated with certain personality traits rather than the hobby itself but that's getting into the murky waters of pop-psychology and I'm not qualified to go there.
> 
> They're just watches, buy what you like, sell what you don't and try to keep things in perspective.


Honestly, it's pretty amazing to be able to recognize you may have a problem and just walk away. No pop-psych here. You should only do something for a hobby if it fulfills you in some way. If it no longer brings you joy (I don't consider the acquisition of stuff to be a joyful endeavor) then you should probably stop doing it. If all you're doing is dpending money to have that next "thing" then all you're doing is wasting money. That's a pretty lame purpose.
I'm not a collector of anything. I have owned a LOT of watches but I don't own any of my previous purchases any longer. A lot of watches went through my hands because that "seemed" the thing to do, especially on WUS. It's not normal. Normal people do not buy a watch and sell it a few days to a few weeks later. I have owned my Ginault Ocean Rover for 3 months and have worn it every day in that period of time. That is the longest I have owned and worn ANY watvh since I joined WUS. That's not notmal. My "grail watch" (again not a normal term in the real world) was a Seiko MM300. I've owned 3 or 3 and always flipped them within a month, after stating on WUS that I would never let them ho. Why? Because there was always that next watch... That is not normal.
So, yeah, if you have to leave WUS, for whatever reason, I applaud you for taking control of your life. No pop-psycho babel there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Honestly, it's pretty amazing to be able to recognize you may have a problem and just walk away. No pop-psych here. You should only do something for a hobby if it fulfills you in some way. If it no longer brings you joy (I don't consider the acquisition of stuff to be a joyful endeavor) then you should probably stop doing it. If all you're doing is dpending money to have that next "thing" then all you're doing is wasting money. That's a pretty lame purpose.
> I'm not a collector of anything. I have owned a LOT of watches but I don't own any of my previous purchases any longer. A lot of watches went through my hands because that "seemed" the thing to do, especially on WUS. It's not normal. Normal people do not buy a watch and sell it a few days to a few weeks later. I have owned my Ginault Ocean Rover for 3 months and have worn it every day in that period of time. That is the longest I have owned and worn ANY watvh since I joined WUS. That's not notmal. My "grail watch" (again not a normal term in the real world) was a Seiko MM300. I've owned 3 or 3 and always flipped them within a month, after stating on WUS that I would never let them ho. Why? Because there was always that next watch... That is not normal.
> So, yeah, if you have to leave WUS, for whatever reason, I applaud you for taking control of your life. No pop-psycho babel there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep.......you ain't wrong fella.

......some folks seem to be able to "participate" in this without it being a problem. Wish that was me.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

If push came to shove I could prob move the Tag on, but they are really very different in the flesh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> If push came to shove I could prob move the Tag on, but they are really very different in the flesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rusty, keep both. Great looking pieces and part of your permanent collection. Even if they do look "similar" they are from different companies and represent the rich heritage of each company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> If push came to shove I could prob move the Tag on, but they are really very different in the flesh.


That's a nice bunch but that's also quite a lot in combined TCO if the service fees start coming in. Omega moon should cost quite a bit alone with that extra complication.

People say all the time here 'oh I'll just sell them before they need any service hur-durrr', which, again, is not normal.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That's a nice bunch but that's also quite a lot in combined TCO if the service fees start coming in. Omega moon should cost quite a bit alone with that extra complication.
> 
> People say all the time here 'oh I'll just sell them before they need any service hur-durrr', which, again, is not normal.


The omega and the Tag were both serviced within last 2 yrs, and the two Tudors are less than 4 yrs old. All good for now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The omega and the Tag were both serviced within last 2 yrs, and the two Tudors are less than 4 yrs old. All good for now


Then you're golden. I just sent out the SBDX007 to Duncan for a service, when its done I'm clean too.

Boy, feels like I'm really done, looking into a network media player and a possible PC upgrade with any money coming in from sales. feelsgoodman.jpg


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> If push came to shove I could prob move the Tag on, but they are really very different in the flesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be clear, I wasn't suggesting you sell either of them. I'm was really just curious as to the differences besides the obvious visual design.

Tudor makes a panda chrono apparently named after a sponsorship with Tiger Woods, which I didn't even know about until this week (the sponsorship not the watch) appropriately named the Tiger Tudor. Not that I'm interested in it, just another bit of info I didn't know.

No need to reply, just want to be sure my intent was clear.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

I haven't been keeping up with the thread (geez - people have a lot of time to post on here when they're not forever researching the next acquisition!) but thought I'd check in.

As promised after buying a Christopher Ward Slimline Squared mere days into 2018 I have sold my Chinese Forum GMT project watch; took a few weeks, but I dispatched it today. 

In the meantime I also sold my Nth Nacken. I'd been thinking about it, because I just hadn't worn it much since whenever I want a black-dialed casual watch on a bracelet I reach for my Damasko. I put the Nacken on one day to remind myself how much I liked it, and later that day was paying a short visit to a neighbour who surprised me by asking what watch I was wearing because he's a "watch guy". Now, this should have been the start of an interesting conversation between guys with a mutual interest; however, what actually happened was I responded awkwardly and slightly embarrassed with something like "Oh, it's probably not the watch you think it is...it's by a microbrand named Nth". It was that moment that made me realize that an homage watch is just not my thing, even when it's a well done homage that isn't a direct copy of anything else. I should really have known this sooner; I've previously flipped a Seagull Aqua Terra homage pretty quickly (which isn't something I'm typically prone to) because I just didn't bond with it, and bought and sold a Steinhart Ocean One Red (albeit I owned that one for quite a while first). The funny thing was, the neighbour in question isn't a flashy guy, and I suspect his watch collection doesn't contain a bunch of high end watches. Had I been wearing a cheaper watch from a microbrand he hadn't heard of, or my $50 Seiko, I would have happily shown him and discussed it without any embarrassment, and if I had been wearing my Damasko I would happily have talked his ear off about the various features; it was definitely the homage aspect that caused my reaction. I listed it on f29 a few days later, and it sold very quickly.

I now have an empty slot in my watch box, and funds in my Paypal account, so I might need to visit this thread more regularly if temptation starts to creep in.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the thread (geez - people have a lot of time to post on here when they're not forever researching the next acquisition!) but thought I'd check in.
> 
> As promised after buying a Christopher Ward Slimline Squared mere days into 2018 I have sold my Chinese Forum GMT project watch; took a few weeks, but I dispatched it today.
> 
> ...


I'm confused Jon. You say that if you'd been wearing a cheaper microbrand he had not heard of you would not have been embarrassed? But the NTH sub did embarrass you, why? :-s


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

This thread is a mirror. The more opinions and experiences I read, the more I don't like myself and what I've done.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> This thread is a mirror. The more opinions and experiences I read, the more I don't like myself and what I've done.


What HAVE you done? Hmm? Do tell 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> What HAVE you done? Hmm? Do tell


26 month binge that has put me in a position where I'd need to sell one watch per day for 4 straight months to even approach 'normal'.

I haven't bought a watch or any watch related items since I posted here a few weeks ago that I was done. I was tempted once - the Oris Artelier Calibre 111 that was available for $2,600 at massdrop last week took all of my resolve to resist. I actually felt sick as I said 'no' and closed my laptop.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> 26 month binge that has put me in a position where I'd need to sell one watch per day for 4 straight months to even approach 'normal'.
> 
> I haven't bought a watch or any watch related items since I posted here a few weeks ago that I was done. I was tempted once - the Oris Artelier Calibre 111 that was available for $2,600 at massdrop last week took all of my resolve to resist. I actually felt sick as I said 'no' and closed my laptop.


Hang in there, and try not to be too hard on yourself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> 26 month binge that has put me in a position where I'd need to sell one watch per day for 4 straight months to even approach 'normal'.
> 
> I haven't bought a watch or any watch related items since I posted here a few weeks ago that I was done. I was tempted once - the Oris Artelier Calibre 111 that was available for $2,600 at massdrop last week took all of my resolve to resist. I actually felt sick as I said 'no' and closed my laptop.


Resisting is difficult. You have done well to resist the Oris. This thread (and the 2017 one) helped me realize I don't need more watches. When you are struggling, the folks here will support you!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Tanker G1 said:


> 26 month binge that has put me in a position where I'd need to sell one watch per day for 4 straight months to even approach 'normal'.
> 
> I haven't bought a watch or any watch related items since I posted here a few weeks ago that I was done. I was tempted once - the Oris Artelier Calibre 111 that was available for $2,600 at massdrop last week took all of my resolve to resist. I actually felt sick as I said 'no' and closed my laptop.


Yoh're it isn't normal. Then again, all of us hanging out on a watch forun isn't normal either. My owning two watches, in this day and age when most people don't even own a watch, isn't normal. My earlier lament was more about the fact that I had always tried to be a normal, "fly under the radar", kind of guy. So, that was more about me becoming someone I didn't want to be. I am taking real comfort getting back into my real zone again.
When on WUS I come to this thread and those pertaining to the actual watches I own. In addition, I spend about 15 seconds per day hawking the Scurfa Diver One I am selling.
Please don't feel bad. We all have our limit. Mine has always been 1 or 2 automatics because I always have a favorite and let the other one set. That is a waste of a watch for me. That's money tied up for no reason. Even if I had a quartz as my second watch it also would sit on a shelf. I really "love" my Ginault Ocean Rover and I just don't see that changing. I did just purchase a mechanicl Hamiltion Khaki Field that is a different beast sll together. At leadt it is to me. For me, it's much more like a quartz because all I have tobfo is manually wind it and it's good to go. It's a very simple movement that I don't have to wesr all the time gor it to run properly. Still...I have two watches...that "ain't" normal.
I still love watches and I could see myself adding a Seiko SBDX001/017... someday solely because it is a besutiful piece with a handmade movement. I may make that my 55th birthday present in two years, or not. It will all depend on how I feel at the time. I "think" I can make teo autos work but I really don't know.
I wrote all of this to tell you there are bigger fish to fry...more important things to worry/think about. You're set and have enough watches to last you a lifetime...or a few lifetimes. LOL! This watch thing is pretty small in the grand scheme of things. We just have to make sure it stays a small part of life. Watches are interesting and having a interest in watches is harmless. The problem is, and the reason why we have all committed to WPAC 2018, we all have allowed that interest in watches to get out of control...to become an abnormal interest...an obsession...to dominate our free time. We all are trying, at least most of us, to reign it in and make it a normal, small part, of our overall life instead of the raison d'etre. Stay pat and you're good to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm confused Jon. You say that if you'd been wearing a cheaper microbrand he had not heard of you would not have been embarrassed? But the NTH sub did embarrass you, why? :-s


I think he meant, had he be wearing a micro that wasn't a homage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm confused Jon. You say that if you'd been wearing a cheaper microbrand he had not heard of you would not have been embarrassed? But the NTH sub did embarrass you, why? :-s


I totally get that. Part of binging in obscure Seikos is the fact that they don't look like anything else around. Straight up homages bore the heck out of me for one but it's also that (stoopid) fear of someone thinking you're wearing the original item and either asking me about it or even worse, thinking I'm that Rolex guy and not saying anything.

Yes I know very few pay attention to or know anything about watches. Still, some actually do. I've noticed people checking my wrist and not saying anything about it. And I was like, phew, good thing I am not wearing something flashy cause I'd hate a watch conversation with a non-WIS. A cab driver once asked me out of the blue 'where do I service my Omega' and I was like, dude wtf, I was wearing my Caribbean homage. I shook that off but then I noticed for the first time how the dial indexes and hands were very Omega-like. Had it been an actual Omega homage I'd probably would have sold it on the spot. But it was a homaging reissue of an actual seventies watch from the same company so it gets a pass.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> 26 month binge that has put me in a position where I'd need to sell one watch per day for 4 straight months to even approach 'normal'.
> 
> I haven't bought a watch or any watch related items since I posted here a few weeks ago that I was done. I was tempted once - the Oris Artelier Calibre 111 that was available for $2,600 at massdrop last week took all of my resolve to resist. I actually felt sick as I said 'no' and closed my laptop.


Lmao welcome to the party and good work so far, but you should reward yourself by going to buy a nice strap or something

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> 26 month binge that has put me in a position where I'd need to sell one watch per day for 4 straight months to even approach 'normal'.
> 
> I haven't bought a watch or any watch related items since I posted here a few weeks ago that I was done. I was tempted once - the Oris Artelier Calibre 111 that was available for $2,600 at massdrop last week took all of my resolve to resist. I actually felt sick as I said 'no' and closed my laptop.





Jim44 said:


> Hang in there, and try not to be too hard on yourself





e dantes said:


> Resisting is difficult. You have done well to resist the Oris. This thread (and the 2017 one) helped me realize I don't need more watches. When you are struggling, the folks here will support you!


My initial reaction to all of the above was to think that tanker doesn't need congratulating on resisting speeding even more money on watches. He needs a good slapping to bring him back to reality. But then I reflected and remembered what I was like and how obsessive I was before WPAC (.....I'm certainly no paragon of virtue now, but I am better than I used to be) and those feelings of physical pain almost with buying or not buying.

......so, tanker I'm going to say well done on making another big step :-! :-! :-!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Had it been an actual Omega homage I'd probably would have sold it on the spot. But it was a homaging reissue of an actual seventies watch from the same company so it gets a pass.


I feel the same. And it's exactly this that (perhaps thankfully) keeps me from repurchasing the Zeno explorer or Steinhart o1v (even though that was quite a mixed homage. Probably one of the prettiest watches made today, and if it werent so big I may have more difficulties abstaining)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I feel the same. And it's exactly this that (perhaps thankfully) keeps me from repurchasing the Zeno explorer or Steinhart o1v (even though that was quite a mixed homage. Probably one of the prettiest watches made today, and if it werent so big I may have more difficulties abstaining)


I've been an avid fanboy of homages and a passionate defender of them on WUS for quite a while, but now i find myself drifting away from them. I think that I want more originality on my wrist, especially as I look towards an exit. Don't get me wrong I still like homages (would love a MKII GMT in my box) and will still defend them against the Rolex snobs given the chance.......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Steinhart don't offer the leather band version anymore. Pity, it was the perfect strap for it. I had one of the early, st.5 movement versions:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Steinhart don't offer the leather band version anymore. Pity, it was the perfect strap for it. I had one of the early, st.5 movement versions:
> 
> View attachment 12885379
> 
> ...


I do like these vintage Steinharts, but the case shape. Man, those lugs feel long and the height of the thing is massive. Gunther must have big wrists......

I had the Legacy and loved the look but not the size. 









.......mental note to self, don't look back through old photos of watches that are gone, sends one in to a spiral of regret and that potentially leads to the path of re-purchasing. Bad idea all round. ;-)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> mental note to self, don't look back through old photos of watches that are gone, sends one in to a spiral of regret and that potentially leads to the path of re-purchasing. Bad idea all round. ;-)


Aye!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

By the way, Rusty, feel free to post some more photos of the new Tudor Heritage Chrono. I believe it got mixed reviews when it came out but I find it quite a handsome piece, perhaps better looking that the previous (racing inspired) Chrono (though admittedly they are quite different).

Does it wear very chunky?

View attachment 12885659


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I feel the same. And it's exactly this that (perhaps thankfully) keeps me from repurchasing the Zeno explorer or Steinhart o1v (even though that was quite a mixed homage. Probably one of the prettiest watches made today, and if it werent so big I may have more difficulties abstaining)


I think you would have liked the Rudge. Was39mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I do like these vintage Steinharts, but the case shape. Man, those lugs feel long and the height of the thing is massive. Gunther must have big wrists......
> 
> I had the Legacy and loved the look but not the size.
> 
> ...


Recently deleted 1750 photos from my phone. If I don't own it any more it's deleted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think you would have liked the Rudge. Was39mm


I do, but it looks like a rebadged Tiger Concept (or is it a Helenarou?). Very nice because the original Rolex is very nice. But the Steinhart was different: case shape borrowed more from Blancpain and Omega rather than Rolex; crown was more Tudor Black Bay, and yes, bezel and dial were Rolex. But altogether quite a unique combo, and in my opinion a "true" homage because it combined elements of various mid century divers. Not a straight lookalike. But 51mm lug to lug....!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> By the way, Rusty, feel free to post some more photos of the new Tudor Heritage Chrono. I believe it got mixed reviews when it came out but I find it quite a handsome piece, perhaps better looking that the previous (racing inspired) Chrono (though admittedly they are quite different).
> 
> Does it wear very chunky?
> 
> View attachment 12885659


Also did I see a BP FF in there?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Also did I see a BP FF in there?


Where? I've never owned a BP. The Tudor chrono doesn't wear chunky to me. It's a nice size for a bezelled chrono at 41mm. The movement is fab (it's actually the Breitling chrono movement that's in it - part of the Tudor Breitling movement exchange program). The subdials are recessed (think speedy pro) and the finish is cracking. The denim NATO is stunning and the riveted bracelet is excellent. The snowflake is divisive - marmite I guess on a chrono, but its trademark and within 5 minutes of wearing it I wasn't even aware of it. There are only 2 hours in the day when the snowflake slightly obscures the subdial so not an issue for me. The crown is oversized and quite flat - really easy and a pleasure to use. It's a real b1tch to photograph - one of those that looks better in the flesh. Dial has that subtle very fine textured finish (think skateboard grip pads)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Really, really, really nice.

Not sure where my BP thought came from -- must've been confused there.



RustyBin5 said:


> Where? I've never owned a BP. The Tudor chrono doesn't wear chunky to me. It's a nice size for a bezelled chrono at 41mm. The movement is fab (it's actually the Breitling chrono movement that's in it - part of the Tudor Breitling movement exchange program). The subdials are recessed (think speedy pro) and the finish is cracking. The denim NATO is stunning and the riveted bracelet is excellent. The snowflake is divisive - marmite I guess on a chrono, but its trademark and within 5 minutes of wearing it I wasn't even aware of it. There are only 2 hours in the day when the snowflake slightly obscures the subdial so not an issue for me. The crown is oversized and quite flat - really easy and a pleasure to use. It's a real b1tch to photograph - one of those that looks better in the flesh. Dial has that subtle very fine textured finish (think skateboard grip pads)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Recently deleted 1750 photos from my phone. If I don't own it any more it's deleted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good idea........ |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I do, but it looks like a rebadged Tiger Concept (or is it a Helenarou?). Very nice because the original Rolex is very nice. But the Steinhart was different: case shape borrowed more from Blancpain and Omega rather than Rolex; crown was more Tudor Black Bay, and yes, bezel and dial were Rolex. But altogether quite a unique combo, and in my opinion a "true" homage because it combined elements of various mid century divers. Not a straight lookalike. But 51mm lug to lug....!


I think that the 51mm lug length would be acceptable if the lugs were curved to hug the wrist......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Really, really, really nice.
> 
> Not sure where my BP thought came from -- must've been confused there.


Old age Mr C?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that the 51mm lug length would be acceptable if the lugs were curved to hug the wrist......


Like ch wards do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Like ch wards do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably, never tried a Christopher Ward. Their lugs always looked rather odd to my eye, rather unfinished with the flat ends.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Probably, never tried a Christopher Ward. Their lugs always looked rather odd to my eye, rather unfinished with the flat ends.......


They wear great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> They wear great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard that and being a British brand I've always been tempted, but the logo issues have put me off.....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I've heard that and being a British brand I've always been tempted, but the logo issues have put me off.....


That logo is a running joke. What are they on now?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That logo is a running joke. What are they on now?


I think that they have a mixture of designs depending on the watch range, it's not consistent.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I've heard that and being a British brand I've always been tempted, but the logo issues have put me off.....


Logo never bothered me. Finish was top notch and always accurate. Owned 6. None now although I do like the c11 a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that they have a mixture of designs depending on the watch range, it's not consistent.


Logo = brand. Buy the watch not the brand.

In other news I might have an incoming but it would be a trade for my Stein racetrack







not sure what WPAC says re straight trades? (Bashing expected of course regardless) 







and YES it's a chrono and YES I said I was done with chronos. It's a sickness I tell ya.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Logo = brand. Buy the watch not the brand.
> 
> In other news I might have an incoming but it would be a trade for my Stein racetrack not sure what WPAC says re straight trades? (Bashing expected of course regardless)
> 
> ...


Woa that's a crowded dial

Said the guy with a barometer on his wrist


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Logo = brand. Buy the watch not the brand.
> 
> In other news I might have an incoming but it would be a trade for my Stein racetrack
> 
> ...


Its an improvement over the steinhart, I'll say that.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Logo = brand. Buy the watch not the brand.
> 
> In other news I might have an incoming but it would be a trade for my Stein racetrack
> 
> ...


Straight trades are OK.......

......at least you have moved on from steinhart subs eh? :roll:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Logo = brand. Buy the watch not the brand.


Yes, I know but I like a nice logo adds to the aesthetics of the watch. Great watch design with a crappy logo is going to irritate you isn't it.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Straight trades are OK.......
> 
> ......at least you have moved on from steinhart subs eh? :roll:


Well the racetrack is as far from a sub as you can get to be fair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well the racetrack is as far from a sub as you can get to be fair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweeping generalisations Rusty........;-)


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Its an improvement over the steinhart, I'll say that.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Personally I like the Racetrack, I think it has a lot of character

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sunday. Last day of G-Shock. What's next?









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I want the savvy opinion of WPAC group please. I sold a watch on eBay this morning. The winning bidder now wants a photo of the watch set to exact time and date and a photo of serial number after winning the auction. Didn’t ask prior to bidding and winning. Your thoughts?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> I want the savvy opinion of WPAC group please. I sold a watch on eBay this morning. The winning bidder now wants a photo of the watch set to exact time and date and a photo of serial number after winning the auction. Didn't ask prior to bidding and winning. Your thoughts?


Has he/she sent you money yet? If not, I would tempted to wait until ghat has been completed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> I want the savvy opinion of WPAC group please. I sold a watch on eBay this morning. The winning bidder now wants a photo of the watch set to exact time and date and a photo of serial number after winning the auction. Didn't ask prior to bidding and winning. Your thoughts?


Does he have solid feedback? otherwise I'd be tempted to cancel. Life's too short


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > I want the savvy opinion of WPAC group please. I sold a watch on eBay this morning. The winning bidder now wants a photo of the watch set to exact time and date and a photo of serial number after winning the auction. Didn't ask prior to bidding and winning. Your thoughts?
> ...


 no hasn't paid. Tried to cancel and buyer rejected request. EBay says I must complete transaction


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> I want the savvy opinion of WPAC group please. I sold a watch on eBay this morning. The winning bidder now wants a photo of the watch set to exact time and date and a photo of serial number after winning the auction. Didn't ask prior to bidding and winning. Your thoughts?


Whaaaaat?! Crazy. Is it an expensive watch? Not sure what the point of the photo with exact date/time is?

I'd go with George on this one........


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > I want the savvy opinion of WPAC group please. I sold a watch on eBay this morning. The winning bidder now wants a photo of the watch set to exact time and date and a photo of serial number after winning the auction. Didn't ask prior to bidding and winning. Your thoughts?
> ...


 $1310 winning bid. He has 88 feedback and no recent transaction history I have 1700 plus 100% positive feedback over 12 years on eBay


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> no hasn't paid. Tried to cancel and buyer rejected request. EBay says I must complete transaction


In that case I'd ensure that you have covered your arse with pre shipping photos, videos.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> $1310 winning bid. He has 88 feedback and no recent transaction history I have 1700 plus 100% positive feedback over 12 years on eBay


Maybe he's just very cautious.......


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > $1310 winning bid. He has 88 feedback and no recent transaction history I have 1700 plus 100% positive feedback over 12 years on eBay
> ...


 Yes and I understand to a certain point but it is what it is. I will send him the photos requested.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> no hasn't paid. Tried to cancel and buyer rejected request. EBay says I must complete transaction


A bit odd to only ask now, but can't hurt to comply. I had the same request once while selling on here. This is also normal on Chrono24 (though of course before the buyer places the order).

Just make sure you ship to the address given by PayPal and keep documentation of the shipping


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm confused Jon. You say that if you'd been wearing a cheaper microbrand he had not heard of you would not have been embarrassed? But the NTH sub did embarrass you, why? :-s


My mind went straight to "OMG he thinks it's a Tudor" and then to "will he think that a watch that looks like a Tudor but isn't, is a fake Tudor".

I don't have any issues with homages, but my instinctive reaction in that moment made me realize that I didn't value that particular watch enough for it to ever get regular rotation.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> no hasn't paid. Tried to cancel and buyer rejected request. EBay says I must complete transaction


Then you just have to work with him. Strange as it is, ebay almost always favors the buyer in transaction disputes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Then you just have to work with him. Strange as it is, ebay almost always favors the buyer in transaction disputes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He doesn't have to do jack. The buyer must pay and the seller must ship after he has received the funds. That's all they have to do. If he won't pay then he'll be marked as a non-paying bidder and you can block him from placing another bid.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> He doesn't have to do jack. The buyer must pay and the seller must ship after he has received the funds. That's all they have to do. If he won't pay then he'll be marked as a non-paying bidder and you can block him from placing another bid.


Yes, he has to carry it as far as ebay has directed. He can't entertain another buyer until/unless the original buyer bows out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Personally I like the Racetrack, I think it has a lot of character
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does and I do too - a lot. But fact is my girly wrists can't handle that beast . Trade now completed and Fortis on its way









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I always take photos of the entire watch and pre and post packing as well as documented the trip to post office and send those photos to every buyer on WUS or eBay to C M A.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> It does and I do too - a lot. But fact is my girly wrists can't handle that beast . Trade now completed and Fortis on its way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, there are a lot of watches I really like except for the size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Does he have solid feedback? otherwise I'd be tempted to cancel. Life's too short


Why cancel. Some people just want to see you actually have the watch. Besides doing this by adding the pictures on eBay messages actually is s very good idea as it protects the seller if the buyer is a scam. Heard stories of people opening a case to return for refund and then getting refund and returning a different watch. Having an audit trail with serial number documented seems sensible. Has he asked him why he wants it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Yes and I understand to a certain point but it is what it is. I will send him the photos requested.


Ask him why he wants them as you found it a curious request. Be polite tho. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> He doesn't have to do jack. The buyer must pay and the seller must ship after he has received the funds. That's all they have to do. If he won't pay then he'll be marked as a non-paying bidder and you can block him from placing another bid.


Yes - but, if he doesn't send a pic with current time (or better still a short vid of the watch running perfectly) then the guy can claim it's not working on receipt. It's in his interest to do it. A YouTube link is ez to do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks guys for your feedback and great suggestions


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

One more thing..... I’m out of the watch game. I’m happily wearing my daily driver Ball (Uncle Ard’s former Fireman) and have a GShock Tough Solar, Casio “Royale, and Casio F91W. I’m good to go. Been awesome interacting with you all. Adios!


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> One more thing..... I'm out of the watch game. I'm happily wearing my daily driver Ball (Uncle Ard's former Fireman) and have a GShock Tough Solar, Casio "Royale, and Casio F91W. I'm good to go. Been awesome interacting with you all. Adios!


Good luck, good to hear that another man made it over the wall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> One more thing..... I'm out of the watch game. I'm happily wearing my daily driver Ball (Uncle Ard's former Fireman) and have a GShock Tough Solar, Casio "Royale, and Casio F91W. I'm good to go. Been awesome interacting with you all. Adios!


Good luck my friend. If you ever want to get in touch my email is [email protected]. Take good care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Well fellers, the Datejust and Seiko diver sold last night.

Here's the watch he was wearing; a bronze automatic Panerai he claims is worth $30k. I told him for that kind of money, it should be gold, not bronze. Apparently it's a pretty limited edition or something.








The buyer was a lawyer who flips Rolexes by night. Said he made $50k at it in the last 6 months!

Apparently, he's got all kinds of tools in his basement and can professionally polish them, change dials, etc.

He wasn't too interested in the Seiko, but he said he'd give me $100 for it. I could've gotten my $4k for the Rolex and probably $130 for the Seiko if I were more patient. But I was getting pretty tired of all the Rolex tire-kickers wasting my time.

I've got a quote request out to a watchmaker with a good reputation for:


 fixing Dad's Bucherer, (I'm expecting him to say about $1k)
Servicing the Bell-Matic (I'm expecting maybe $400 for that)
Regulating the Tissot ($30?)

Now, to try to control myself in the face of all this new-found wealth...








I'm on the hunt for a SMPc and possibly a Stowa Marine Original Roman. I'm thinking I can find a nice used SMPc for $2300 and maybe the Stowa for around $1200? Used ones with Romans are pretty thin on the ground though.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> One more thing..... I'm out of the watch game. I'm happily wearing my daily driver Ball (Uncle Ard's former Fireman) and have a GShock Tough Solar, Casio "Royale, and Casio F91W. I'm good to go. Been awesome interacting with you all. Adios!


Be well! :-!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Well fellers, the Datejust and Seiko diver sold last night.
> 
> Here's the watch he was wearing; a bronze automatic Panerai he claims is worth $30k. I told him for that kind of money, it should be gold, not bronze. Apparently it's a pretty limited edition or something.
> 
> ...


That Panerai should better torpedo the entire British fleet for $30k or I'd ask for my money back.

Say hello to my old friend Benji for me. Used to meet regularly before the Euro came and $crewed us up.

On a more serious note (not saying Benji isn't serious don't let that grin fool you), those are good plans.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Well well well...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> I always take photos of the entire watch and pre and post packing as well as documented the trip to post office and send those photos to every buyer on WUS or eBay to C M A.


Same here, but as eBay tends to favour the buyer, rather than the seller, I'd always wondered about the value of doing this. :think:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> One more thing..... I'm out of the watch game. I'm happily wearing my daily driver Ball (Uncle Ard's former Fireman) and have a GShock Tough Solar, Casio "Royale, and Casio F91W. I'm good to go. Been awesome interacting with you all. Adios!


Pleasure to have had you on board :-!. Good luck and we'll still be here if you need us!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Well fellers, the Datejust and Seiko diver sold last night.
> 
> Here's the watch he was wearing; a bronze automatic Panerai he claims is worth $30k. I told him for that kind of money, it should be gold, not bronze. Apparently it's a pretty limited edition or something.
> View attachment 12887177
> ...


Hmmmm, nothing quite like cold hard cash is there........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Well well well...


Teaser post Mr C :-s


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

This week.

I polished some scratches today.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> One more thing..... I'm out of the watch game. I'm happily wearing my daily driver Ball (Uncle Ard's former Fireman) and have a GShock Tough Solar, Casio "Royale, and Casio F91W. I'm good to go. Been awesome interacting with you all. Adios!


The guy is leaving us and you all are clicking 'Like'?! Some friends! 

Three Casio digitals and a Ball. Who'd have thought that would be The Exit Collection!? (could easily lose the "Royale" IMO)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hmmmm, nothing quite like cold hard cash is there........


They look like homage pounds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> The guy is leaving us and you all are clicking 'Like'?! Some friends!
> 
> Three Casio digitals and a Ball. Who'd have thought that would be The Exit Collection!? (could easily lose the "Royale" IMO)


It's a celebratory "like". We are pleased for him. Happy he has found his Valhalla. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Teaser post Mr C :-s


I suppose it became so. I'll be checking out for a while as well. It's the only way to calm down in this crazy game. VWG led the way last year and now it's Mike.

The end game would probably be deleting one's account altogether. Still got my sales posts on here so I'm not going that far. Plus, I'm pretty sure I'll be back after a while.

Hornet asked earlier if WPAC helped at all. Sure it did. Perhaps not in the way originally envisioned, but to me the greatest asset of WPAC is its members. Learned a lot from our talks on here. At the very least it made us question the normalcy of it all, and at least stopped me from pressing that "buy it now" button without consideration. As frivolous as my recent purchases may seem (and truth be told, I present them so purposefully at times) they are actually well thought about.

Another thing that WPAC helped with is that I have not lost money flipping to the degree I did before WPAC. And this was, indeed, my greatest issue before. See a shiny object, raving reviews: boom, bought. Only to tire of it once it lost its novelty appeal and flip it at a significant loss because the new shiny thing was already in the mail. No more.

What am I left with? Everything is currently for sale, except the Longines Silver Arrow (currently being serviced, going to miss it for a month - that's tough and a tempting period to find a "placeholder") and the Vulcain Cricket (round, dress version) and of course the Casio. Is this my exit collection? Unlikely. True abstinence will not happen since I will still get some nice vintage pieces here and there for resale (and perhaps some for keeping) whenever I can.

This may sound like the same compulsive behaviour as before, and as me trying to convince myself it isn't, but it really isn't. The spirit of WPAC, while of one nature, moves differently in every individual, according to their needs. Gone is the angst and restlessness of wanting what I didn't have and depreciating what I did have. Gone is that eternal hunt which never quite manages to still the hunger. When buying (a vintage) now, it's pure pleasure, discovering a new watch, interesting as it may be in its own ways. Lots of reasearch and (in my way) patience go before purchasing. And if it's not destined to be kept, I move it along -- without loss, and more importantly, without stress. I suppose that, in my own way, I have become more of a "collector" than I intended. Ironic that it took that to cure WISitis.

Well, that's all for now, folks. I'll be seeing you next time I'm in town!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I suppose it became so. I'll be checking out for a while as well. It's the only way to calm down in this crazy game. VWG led the way last year and now it's Mike.
> 
> The end game would probably be deleting one's account altogether. Still got my sales posts on here so I'm not going that far. Plus, I'm pretty sure I'll be back after a while.
> 
> ...


......we all know you'll be back Mr C. Look after yourself and we'll see you soon. |>


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

At this rate ain't gonna be anyone left to welcome new members by May.

See you around Mr. C!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Au revoir Mr C. See you in March. The words of Hotel California seem appropriate. .....check out any time you like but you can never leave 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Icy blue snowy morning so watch appropriate on the wrist 









But enough of the wrist candy it's time for a bashing .... using my one exception guys. For some time I've realised I don't have a good quality watch which is a bit on the sober side, seeming to prefer designs with "something about them" whether it's a bezel a moonphase a splash of colour etc. So I've used the cash from recent sales and bought this. Bash away gents fire at will.







- it won't arrive for another week but I'll start.... 19mm lug width..... really?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Icy blue snowy morning so watch appropriate on the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so you bought a grand seiko. The so called watch that shames any swiss watch in quality at an affordable price point. "Affordable", ahum. Its still a few of grand for a mechanical watch (that's also why its called GRAND seiko). You didn't even opt for a spring drive, which is arguably the only thing interesting about GS. 
Honestly the bracelet looks cheap. Not as cheap as more affordable Seikos, but still it doesn't look anything special, as it should for a few GRAND seiko. And then its 19mm, you said it yourself. Try finding a 19mm strap (since you surely going to replace that cheap bracelet). And no, it's a GRAND seiko, you're not going to squish in a 20mm strap, that wouldn't look 4 figure material.

Oh and don't pretend that that "high beat" automatic movement is any special. Your pedestrian 9015 and ETA movements can do that too.

And last but not least, don't think you look any special with that on your wrist. Some WUS might gawk on it, but outside you'll be looked down upon. Pff, wearing a cheap seiko, couldn't afford a Rolex, or even a Michael Kors...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Excellent bash, although couple of points. Don't care what people think or say when they look at my wrist or I'd have bought a Rolex yrs ago. I wear for me nobody else. Second thing is it's not the high beat one. Agree I'll be sourcing a 19mm strap for it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> But enough of the wrist candy it's time for a bashing .... using my one exception guys. For some time I've realised I don't have a good quality watch which is a bit on the sober side, seeming to prefer designs with "something about them" whether it's a bezel a moonphase a splash of colour etc. So I've used the cash from recent sales and bought this. Bash away gents fire at will. - it won't arrive for another week but I'll start.... 19mm lug width..... really?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at those just yesterday. Probably would buy one if it wasn't for the servicing issue. I might though, on the fence regarding my own exception, so looking forward to your thoughts on that once it arrives. Here's some strap options

https://zenmarket.jp/yahoo.aspx?q=grand+seiko+19mm


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Excellent bash, although couple of points. Don't care what people think or say when they look at my wrist or I'd have bought a Rolex yrs ago. I wear for me nobody else. Second thing is it's not the high beat one. Agree I'll be sourcing a 19mm strap for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, you asked for a bashing, don't get all defensive now 
You sure you also don't care how it looks in the WRUW threads?

I always used to say I don't care how it looks to other people. But being honest, it's jewellery, it is all about how we look. You can pretend its just for yourself, but I'd question if it's really the whole truth. It is funny how we are ashamed of that, while its something everyone does in one way or another. We are social beings, there's very few things we truly do completely for ourselves alone.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> At this rate ain't gonna be anyone left to welcome new members by May.
> 
> See you around Mr. C!


New members are unlikely now anyway. Reckon we've still got a lot of lurkers though.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> But enough of the wrist candy it's time for a bashing .... using my one exception guys. For some time I've realised I don't have a good quality watch which is a bit on the sober side, seeming to prefer designs with "something about them" whether it's a bezel a moonphase a splash of colour etc. So I've used the cash from recent sales and bought this. Bash away gents fire at will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, not sure about the hands on this looks like there's not enough distinction between the hour and the GMT hand in some lighting conditions. :think: I know it's blued but I suppose you'll see when you get it......

Not much point bashing seeing as you've already bought it. Bashing is supposed to occur before the purchase......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hmmmm, not sure about the hands on this looks like there's not enough distinction between the hour and the GMT hand in some lighting conditions. :think: I know it's blued but I suppose you'll see when you get it......
> 
> Not much point bashing seeing as you've already bought it. Bashing is supposed to occur before the purchase......


Rule 12: (...)Nuclear level bashing is required for any actual purchases.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

On the subject of bashing I'd like some for these two.......

I love the look of the sumo, even the 20mm lugs, but steel and the size make me think that this would be like a tank on the wrist. Love the Shogun especially the titanium and the light weight. Don't care about the movement and the comments that have been made on this in the Shogun. 

This would be my exception for the year BTW........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Hey, you asked for a bashing, don't get all defensive now
> You sure you also don't care how it looks in the WRUW threads?
> 
> I always used to say I don't care how it looks to other people. But being honest, it's jewellery, it is all about how we look. You can pretend its just for yourself, but I'd question if it's really the whole truth. It is funny how we are ashamed of that, while its something everyone does in one way or another. We are social beings, there's very few things we truly do completely for ourselves alone.
> ...


Not defensive - just saying its not the HiBeat movement . Ofc I care what it looks like. I just don't care of others views on the brand. I own several steinharts nuff said on that. I couldn't afford a spring drive lol. Outside of WIS circles the most comment anyone will get is "oh that's er shiny" anyway. We're all sick . For me a first purchase after 6 weeks is nothing short of a miracle lol. But it still deserves roundly thrashed - exception or not. I'll drop me pants

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Rule 12: (...)Nuclear level bashing is required for any actual purchases.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


 this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I was looking at those just yesterday. Probably would buy one if it wasn't for the servicing issue. I might though, on the fence regarding my own exception, so looking forward to your thoughts on that once it arrives. Here's some strap options
> 
> https://zenmarket.jp/yahoo.aspx?q=grand+seiko+19mm


I'll report once I have my mitts on it thanks for the strap link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> On the subject of bashing I'd like some for these two.......
> 
> I love the look of the sumo, even the 20mm lugs, but steel and the size make me think that this would be like a tank on the wrist. Love the Shogun especially the titanium and the light weight. Don't care about the movement and the comments that have been made on this in the Shogun.
> 
> This would be my exception for the year BTW........


Well if you absolutely Must then it's the top one all day long. Hands lugs and overall aesthetic knocks the bottom one into the toilet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not defensive - just saying its not the HiBeat movement . Ofc I care what it looks like. I just don't care of others views on the brand. I own several steinharts nuff said on that. I couldn't afford a spring drive lol. Outside of WIS circles the most comment anyone will get is "oh that's er shiny" anyway. We're all sick . For me a first purchase after 6 weeks is nothing short of a miracle lol. But it still deserves roundly thrashed - exception or not. I'll drop me pants
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep the pants on Rusty. Don't want to see your tag nuts.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well if you absolutely Must then it's the top one all day long. Hands lugs and overall aesthetic knocks the bottom one into the toilet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd agree Rusty it is better looking, but imagine the weight of it.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow Mike and Mr C gone in one weekend, good luck to both of you. The only way to take a break from this 'hobby' is to get off the forums, too much temptation here. I will still allow myself one purchase a year, gives me time to research and take my time choosing a keeper, rather than buying on impulse.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> On the subject of bashing I'd like some for these two.......
> 
> I love the look of the sumo, even the 20mm lugs, but steel and the size make me think that this would be like a tank on the wrist. Love the Shogun especially the titanium and the light weight. Don't care about the movement and the comments that have been made on this in the Shogun.
> 
> This would be my exception for the year BTW........


Ok 
That Shogun first. It's the stereotype dive watch. Literally nothing original about it. Most uninspired diver design out there, second only to the endless sub-copies (although one could argue this isn't that far from a sub-copy itself).
The Sumo at least does bring some originality to the table. But its BIG. Its like a beautifully shaped sexy lady, curves all in the right places. Except she's two heads taller than you. Looks nice from a distance, but when she's right in front of you it just seems out of proportion and frankly a bit intimidating.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok
> That Shogun first. It's the stereotype dive watch. Literally nothing original about it. Most uninspired diver design out there, second only to the endless sub-copies (although one could argue this isn't that far from a sub-copy itself).
> The Sumo at least does bring some originality to the table. But its BIG. Its like a beautifully shaped sexy lady, curves all in the right places. Except she's two heads taller than you. Looks nice from a distance, but when she's right in front of you it just seems out of proportion and frankly a bit intimidating.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk







https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...DTYQtwIIcDAN&usg=AOvVaw1re4nG3tIyPYpXzOLPTRxx


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, well. The eternal question. Sumo vs Shogun. Maybe I should shoot a video on that.

Currently own the Zimbe Shogun and an original dialed Blumo (sans X). Sold a X-dialed Shogun and a silver Sumo. Also have parts lying around for modding stock Shogun to orange and will do so, some day. So you could say I'm an expert on that one.

They are both wrist grabbers and they are both large watches. They have the exact same crystal and dial size. The Shogun case is very grammar-of-design stuff, no mistaking it to a Sub. But the Blumo is slated for a sale and I won't be buying another Sumo. The issue is weight. And this is made worse by the fact that the flimsy stock Sumo bracelet is quite light and once you place the watch head on a decent bracelet it gets even heavier. I put it on yesterday, with an Endmill bracelet, to show it to a friend who has a Blumo cause mine is modded with a double dome crystal and it was like a ton of bricks. All neatly positioned on my wrist, but bricks nonetheless. Sumo on a NATO weighs more than Shogun on stock bracelet. Also, Sumo is terrible with straps, due to the gap, which makes matters even worse. There's only the Crafter Blue rubber that looks good on it while NATO straps can't support the weight properly. Its that heavy. Will post some photos in the evening.

If you like a heavy watch then I'd say get the Sumo, but not any Sumo. I'd go SBDC027 > SPB029 > SBDC003


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well, well. The eternal question. Sumo vs Shogun. Maybe I should shoot a video on that.
> 
> Currently own the Zimbe Shogun and an original dialed Blumo (sans X). Sold a X-dialed Shogun and a silver Sumo. Also have parts lying around for modding stock Shogun to orange and will do so, some day. So you could say I'm an expert on that one.
> 
> ...


George, the weight I could cope with. What concerns me more is the size. Could you measure the absolute lug to lug measurement on your sumo please? I'm interested in comparing against my SBDC051 62mas as the SEL's on that stick out and effectively make it about 54mm lug to lug, whereas the sumos bracelet drops straight down and is effectively shorter......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Keep the pants on Rusty. Don't want to see your tag nuts.....


Visions of the green mankini still lingering huh? Once seen can't be unseen and all that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd agree Rusty it is better looking, but imagine the weight of it.


So don't buy it then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> George, the weight I could cope with. What concerns me more is the size. Could you measure the absolute lug to lug measurement on your sumo please? I'm interested in comparing against my SBDC051 62mas as the SEL's on that stick out and effectively make it about 54mm lug to lug, whereas the sumos bracelet drops straight down and is effectively shorter......


Sure, Sumo 53mm, Shogun 51mm


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Sure, Sumo 53mm, Shogun 51mm


Omfg it's even leaving a dent in your hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Rusty that's a nice GS GMT. I've always liked GMT complications, and that is a very classy one.

Speaking of hi-beat, had to pop my head in for a jiffy to show you something that quite unexpectedly fell into my lap today. A stroke of fortune I tell you. Written in the stars! Got it for absolute peanuts here locally.























Zenith Sporto 28800. Calibre 2565 beating at 28.800 A/h (yeah yeah, nothing new, but in the early 60s... plus less wear than 36000).

Absolutely chuffed with it. What a looker.

Ok bye now for real, see y'all soon!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Icy blue snowy morning so watch appropriate on the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't bash this one as it may be my favorite GS ever and those aren't very good pictures of it.

It's really lovely, congrats.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Omfg it's even leaving a dent in your hand


LOL

effin Tapatalk wouldn't accept this pic

View attachment 12889371


EDIT: I should also add that Hornet, being a Rolex guy, should go for the Shogun :-d


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Oh and Rust now I know -- I meant Breitling SuperOcean, it had me confused with Blancpain FF. Ok bye now for real real!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Barring the expensive SLA017, Seiko offers almost nothing in the diver category in which I have any interest. Almost everything is oversized and meh to me and I’m not a hater, closer to a fanboy really as I look just about everyday for a Seiko that I haven’t heard of hoping to find something I like.

The SLA is $1,500 away from being perfect but until they downsize some proportions and make more interesting models, I’ll continue look elsewhere.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Oh and Rust now I know -- I meant Breitling SuperOcean, it had me confused with Blancpain FF. Ok bye now for real real!


Lol ok. Couple close up shots just for you







stay in touch. Nice Zenith btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I can't bash this one as it may be my favorite GS ever and those aren't very good pictures of it.
> 
> It's really lovely, congrats.


Well if you can't bash the watch bash the pictures lol ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well if you can't bash the watch bash the pictures lol ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't bash the GS either, that's a great watch for the money. The only thing I can think to say is that I have never really been fond of the Grand Seiko font.

PS if you decide after all the bashing you don't like it any more send it to me and I'll give it a good home. Just the kind of guy I am

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Rule 12: (...)Nuclear level bashing is required for any actual purchases.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I just cant. GS Level of finish is out of this world.

..

Oh i can. Wait...

"nice Seiko 5 Rusty, why does it say GRAND ? does it cost a GRAND?" muahahahaha

just get Lexus to go with it.

@hornet99

what, another case of demons emerging? GMT fever has worn off, now you have Prospex Denga?

just make sure you go all the way and get one of those PADI monstrosities.

Shame on both of you.

Shame!

恥

there you go on japanese also!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> On the subject of bashing I'd like some for these two.......
> 
> I love the look of the sumo, even the 20mm lugs, but steel and the size make me think that this would be like a tank on the wrist. Love the Shogun especially the titanium and the light weight. Don't care about the movement and the comments that have been made on this in the Shogun.
> 
> This would be my exception for the year BTW........


No question shogun....no question at all.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Sure, Sumo 53mm, Shogun 51mm


Sumo tends to wrap around your wrist, shogun sits a bit more on top. There has got to be 80+ grams difference between those two pieces.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> I suppose it became so. I'll be checking out for a while as well. It's the only way to calm down in this crazy game. VWG led the way last year and now it's Mike.
> 
> The end game would probably be deleting one's account altogether. Still got my sales posts on here so I'm not going that far. Plus, I'm pretty sure I'll be back after a while.
> 
> ...


come back here I am not finished with you!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Err......I've had a bit of a relapse guys.

After selling my GS and a few other items in the last couple of months. I had a huge pile of cash sitting in PAYPAL! That was dangerous. So I took 3/5 of that and moved it into a much less accessible account, trying to permanently move these funds out of the WIS game. So i kept a reasonable kitty there with the intent of finding my exit watch with those funds. I had a grey market dealer that offered me a GREAT price on a silver dial Oris 65 Diver last year. I tried to see if they would still honor that price now. NO Go! I tried again a week later and still no go. I tried to get a Halios Seaforth......admittedly to flip if the opportunity came along....but that madness didn't play into my cards either. I found a Japanese dealer that would give me a bit of a discount on the upcoming 6159 reissue from Seiko and thought about putting a deposit on that. But then the idea of a $5000 Seiko that wasn't "grand" and 44mm+ in size just turned me off. Plus if I want to wear a 44mm size Seiko I still would MUCH MUCH rather wait for a 6105 reissue down the road (hopefully). Then two watches that I have often admired or been interested in came along at prices that should shield me from losses when/if I sell. Within 3 days I pulled the trigger on both. Okay not my best moment as a WPAC member.

Not sure where this leaves me at the moment with my plan. I need to re-evaluate the holdings. If you are counting this puts me back up to 6. (full disclosure I have another cheaper Seiko that I will almost certainly sell this year, and I bought it in Dec with the full intention to gift it to someone but I think my wife has another idea for the gift (not for her) so I will put it up for a sale later.)

Over the weekend a WIS friend who also went through a serious downsizing in the last 2 years (30 to 18 then in the last 2 weeks down to 8) asked me a relevant question "What is your exit watch?". (we were comparing notes on the downsizing strategy) Well after eliminating the 6159 reissue I didn't really have a good answer to that question. Maybe I don't need an exit watch and what I have now is plenty. The only thing I am missing is a dress watch; but this being Texas where Escalades are the "cowboy Cadillac" and Rolexes are the most common dress watch in my business community; and I can easily pull off my Speedy on a nice leather strap or even my SLA for those rare occasions. Plus in hindsight I am glad that I put a big chunk of $ back in my account and not on a shelf, so I am not really interested in putting any additional funds into the watch game. I could sell all but my SLA and Speedy and maybe have enough $ to repurchase a preowned Grand Seiko like I recently sold. So until I am willing to sell my speedy or SLA any talk of a grail or exit watch is really out of the question. Plus even if I sold one of them would the replacement really be that much better? Would a GS Diver be $2000 better than my SLA? Would a Heuer Autavia be $1500 better than my Speedy FOIS? The answer to both questions for me right now is NOPE. Certainly they would provide more eye candy for a period of time but long term not a real difference.........other than I would have exchanged two modestly sized very wearable pieces for much larger replacements with likely higher long term servicing costs.

I'll go sit quietly in the corner now.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Sure, Sumo 53mm, Shogun 51mm


Ta George |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> LOL
> 
> effin Tapatalk wouldn't accept this pic
> 
> ...


Rolex [email protected]!#? WTF George......... :rodekaart


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Err......I've had a bit of a relapse guys.
> 
> After selling my GS and a few other items in the last couple of months. I had a huge pile of cash sitting in PAYPAL! That was dangerous. So I took 3/5 of that and moved it into a much less accessible account, trying to permanently move these funds out of the WIS game. So i kept a reasonable kitty there with the intent of finding my exit watch with those funds. I had a grey market dealer that offered me a GREAT price on a silver dial Oris 65 Diver last year. I tried to see if they would still honor that price now. NO Go! I tried again a week later and still no go. I tried to get a Halios Seaforth......admittedly to flip if the opportunity came along....but that madness didn't play into my cards either. I found a Japanese dealer that would give me a bit of a discount on the upcoming 6159 reissue from Seiko and thought about putting a deposit on that. But then the idea of a $5000 Seiko that wasn't "grand" and 44mm+ in size just turned me off. Plus if I want to wear a 44mm size Seiko I still would MUCH MUCH rather wait for a 6105 reissue down the road (hopefully). Then two watches that I have often admired or been interested in came along at prices that should shield me from losses when/if I sell. Within 3 days I pulled the trigger on both. Okay not my best moment as a WPAC member.
> 
> ...


What have you bought then?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

... Waiting...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> What have you bought then?


Oh sorry I should have mentioned that. But does it really matter?

Squale 60 Atmos - Black

View attachment 12889841

and

Stowa TO2


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oh sorry I should have mentioned that. But does it really matter?
> 
> Squale 60 Atmos - Black
> 
> ...


Dude...

...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


>


Dude for a minute there I thought you bought the Oris and laid down some $$ for the upcoming Seiko. Which would both be mistakes, but at least they'd be grand mistakes. Those two you bought are sorry-a$$ mistakes.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

View attachment 12889887


don;t know why previous file wouldnt attach


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Rolex [email protected]!#? WTF George......... :rodekaart


Its time to face the ugly truth; _you_'ll never be happy with a purchase if its not a Sub :-d


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 12889887
> 
> 
> don;t know why previous file wouldnt attach


Looks like the forum is collapsing upon its weight like a star turning into a black hole.

After the Photobucket debacle, losing all the info and photos in WUS would be the last straw.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

one last try
View attachment 12889895


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ouch.....but I guess I deserve that


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> one last try
> View attachment 12889895


Your image posting privileges have been suspended, pending further notice.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Rolex HOMAGE [email protected]!#? WTF George......... :rodekaart


FTFY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Your image posting privileges have been suspended, pending further notice.


Is this a typical thing?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oh sorry I should have mentioned that. But does it really matter?
> 
> Squale 60 Atmos - Black
> 
> ...


So a Sinn 556 lookalikey and a subalike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> So a Sinn 556 lookalikey and a subalike
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if Stowa was founded 50 years before SINN, I'd agree with the 556 comment but I technically think both models were released around the same time 2014/2015 but the 60 Atmos as a subalike....... not seeing it unless you want to join the crowd that says anything with a rotating bezel, lume pip, and hands/markers is a Rolex homage. The 60 Atmos is an homage to their own Squalematic from the 70s.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is this a typical thing?


Its reserved for those selling Grand Seikos to purchase grand homages


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Even if Stowa was founded 50 years before SINN, I'd agree with the 556 comment but I technically think both models were released around the same time 2014/2015 but the 60 Atmos as a subalike....... not seeing it unless you want to join the crowd that says anything with a rotating bezel, lume pip, and hands/markers is a Rolex homage. The 60 Atmos is an homage to their own Squalematic from the 70s.


In the bashing spirit ..... regardless of which came first it looks like it. As for the Squale weeeell squalematicfromthe60salikey doesn't roll off the tongue. I blame predictive text myself ... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Its time to face the ugly truth; _you_'ll never be happy with a purchase if its not a Sub :-d


As much as I am tempted to give a flippant response I'm going to be serious and refute your assertions. Oris 65 and SBDC051 are nothing like a sub and those are staying. Go figure......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

And yes I know you said 70s. But buggered if I was typing that again.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oh sorry I should have mentioned that. But does it really matter?
> 
> Squale 60 Atmos - Black
> 
> ...


I'm going to say impulse purchases that won't have a long shelf life for you VWG. I maybe wrong here, but you can prove me wrong.........b-)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oh sorry I should have mentioned that. But does it really matter?
> 
> Squale 60 Atmos - Black
> 
> ...


..dude..

you collapsed like a super heavy red giant. and gave birth to not black hole that has its dignity as singularity pint of space and horrible world eating paradox but a small and annoying pulsar that keeps jamming telescopes

Now all your effing work you have put up towards some idea you had in first place were, all negotiations, all fear you had during these sales were spent in a buying spurge ..just because you had money. As much as I understand the whole concept "I wanted that for a long time" it is just..wrong. And I cant see anything about these two lads that is special. It was juts "whatahell I have the funds, give it to me"

it is the kind of behaviour that WPAC was actually started for. The endless buy sell process. In the end you dont even own the watch, you just rent it...think about it for a while.

and try to step out of the whole circle. I know..I have had the whole circle over and over again, the thrill of the chase...lets face it, you will never be satisfied with one watch. It is in human nature to be curious, to seek for new things, after all if we as Sapiens were not like that, watches would not exist, whole civilisation would not exist. We would still be living in caves..

But that kind of bahivour has been driven in extremo with modern buying habits, where money does not exist unless it is a cripted code in you paypla and "buy it now " buttons are all over the place.

we are consumerism junkies.

I have at this moment funds in Paypal to buy the watch I want for a long time. And it is in "click" away.

I will not. I have been proud to say that, to be honest in bigger part by current situation where I have no time to enjoy the new shiny piece of joy on wrist, I have restrained myself from this.

I still have one exception this year and it will be one of the crummy old vintage timepieces I have in plan. Both are at my friends, and are not selling them, but if I push them enough , I could have them. In fact, it is better that they are not available. I keep the funds for one of those. If they decide to sell it this or next year, I dont mind.

And keep out of buys. I dont count flippin timepieces, thats another story.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> ..dude..
> 
> you collapsed like a super heavy red giant. and gave birth to not black hole that has its dignity as singularity pint of space and horrible world eating paradox but a small and annoying pulsar that keeps jamming telescopes
> 
> ...


Very true. Very true.

Now to figure out how to unwrap this again.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lol ok. Couple close up shots just for you


I really like Breitling as a brand. Perhaps we're a minority on here  That SO is very nice.



sinner777 said:


> it is the kind of behaviour that WPAC was actually started for. The endless buy sell process. In the end you dont even own the watch, you just rent it...think about it for a while.
> 
> and try to step out of the whole circle. I know..I have had the whole circle over and over again, the thrill of the chase...lets face it, you will never be satisfied with one watch. It is in human nature to be curious, to seek for new things, after all if we as Sapiens were not like that, watches would not exist, whole civilisation would not exist. We would still be living in caves..
> 
> But that kind of bahivour has been driven in extremo with modern buying habits, where money does not exist unless it is a cripted code in you paypla and "buy it now " buttons are all over the place.


Dude...



sinner777 said:


> come back here I am not finished with you!


OK


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I really like Breitling as a brand. Perhaps we're a minority on here  That SO is very nice.
> 
> Dude...
> 
> OK


To be fair they don't do that many models i love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> To be fair they don't do that many models i love
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always liked the superocean abyss models especially the 44mm versions, until they ruined it with the II version.....


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I always was partial to their chronos.

Vintage and modern alike.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

by the way, anyone have trouble with photos upload, just click Go Advanced and upload them from there, it works then


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

TBH its easy for me to sit on the sidelines and throw rocks since all my funds are tied into watches that are or will be placed on sale. The tough part will come ~May when I should have about $4k in my PayPal account.

But I've been busy with my videos, uploaded the Summiter review, editing the Sagarmatha right now, should do a Scubamaster special and an obscure Seiko chrono during this week.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Dude...
> 
> OK


What.

I will just say that original starters became the rogues of the thread. All of us....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I always liked the superocean abyss models especially the 44mm versions, until they ruined it with the II version.....


That's what the preloved section is for sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I always was partial to their chronos.
> 
> Vintage and modern alike.
> 
> ...


Oh god. All luscious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> TBH its easy for me to sit on the sidelines and throw rocks since all my funds are tied into watches that are or will be placed on sale. The tough part will come ~May when I should have about $4k in my PayPal account.
> 
> But I've been busy with my videos, uploaded the Summiter review, editing the Sagarmatha right now, should do a Scubamaster special and an obscure Seiko chrono during this week.


Sagarmatha? Tell me more, anything to do with Mt Everest :think:


----------



## Lilbrief35 (Dec 3, 2017)

This thread! LOL


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> What.
> 
> I will just say that original starters became the rogues of the thread. All of us....


Lead by example is my moto Sinner, oh wait, you're saying we're the bad guys......

........time to hide. Reckon uncle ard will be back in soon to give us all a sound thrashing. :-(


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> That's what the preloved section is for sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whaaaaat?! Buy one Rusty? Nah, too salty for my wallet. Can get much better bang for your buck elsewhere........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Lead by example is my moto Sinner, oh wait, you're saying we're the bad guys......
> 
> ........time to hide. Reckon uncle ard will be back in soon to give us all a sound thrashing. :-(


Nah he was headed to his cabin if I remember correctly, it might be weeks till we hear from him again

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Lead by example is my moto Sinner, oh wait, you're saying we're the bad guys......
> 
> ........time to hide. Reckon uncle ard will be back in soon to give us all a sound thrashing. :-(


No.. I have fallen many times... Also..I bought the same watch twice last year.

But cmoon. It february. You are all making plans for one exception already... Including me.

That makes me very sad. We are long from original idea my brothers.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nah he was headed to his cabin if I remember correctly, it might be weeks till we hear from him again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Good job we're all going crazy whilst he's away. I still get the shivers every time I think of that selfie he posted, remember that one?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Sagarmatha? Tell me more, anything to do with Mt Everest :think:


You could say that










Its a commemorative edition for the 7 summit world record of 1999 of Ken Noguchi (youngest person at the time to scale all seven highest peaks)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Night shot. Just because


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Man, this place goes from psychological hand-wringing to binge buying in the flash of an eye, FFS...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Man, this place goes from psychological hand-wringing to binge buying in the flash of an eye, FFS...


Yes, it's all gone down hill rather quickly. But this happened several times last year. The rest of us are good still aren't we?

_*
Moral: if you have large cash influx don't leave it lying around, put it all away safely. *_


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes, it's all gone down hill rather quickly. But this happened several times last year. The rest of us are good still aren't we?
> 
> _*
> Moral: if you have large cash influx don't leave it lying around, put it all away safely. *_


I'm clean, so far.

The lack of a large cash influx lying in my PP account has certainly helped.

Ammirite?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm clean, so far.
> 
> The lack of a large cash influx lying in my PP account has certainly helped.
> 
> Ammirite?


You're not wrong........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Man, this place goes from psychological hand-wringing to binge buying in the flash of an eye, FFS...


Yes it does. Sorry about that.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I will say the Germans have an almost brutal sense of precision on their machining and mechanical equipment









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes it does. Sorry about that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You, Rusty and Mr C all get double detention for the rest of the week.....

......also, write out on the board "I will not buy any more watches" a thousand time.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't think many of us are actually going to make it. I am joining the club and will post up later. There should probably be a 12 step program for us.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

CeeCab705 said:


> I don't think many of us are actually going to make it. I am joining the club and will post up later. There should probably be a 12 step program for us.


I'm actually in good shape, laser focused on 1 watch with a possible 2nd. Remember I sold 21 watches recently and have allowed myself a possible but not certain 2nd purchase for this year.

I've known for months what I'm going to buy and now I'm just forcing myself to save for it instead of impulse buying. I look every day for something else to add but nothing really grabs my attention.

TBH, I put most of the proceeds from those 21 watches into another venture and that makes it a little easier and most of what I am considering is decidedly unaffordable.

I'll have some some tougher decisions to make in a couple of months when the PP account is properly influxed


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> On the subject of bashing I'd like some for these two.......
> 
> I love the look of the sumo, even the 20mm lugs, but steel and the size make me think that this would be like a tank on the wrist. Love the Shogun especially the titanium and the light weight. Don't care about the movement and the comments that have been made on this in the Shogun.
> 
> This would be my exception for the year BTW........


I can't bash the Sumo. Sorry, I don't have it in me.

Shogun!?! Are you serious? Look at that weak little hour hand. Does it even reach halfway to the hour markers? Monster hands at that... Weak. For almost $1000!?! What a joke!

I've owned both and, for me, the Sumo is way more interesting. It fit my 7" wrist just fine because of the awesome lugs. And at 2/3 the price of the Shogun, is just a more interesting watch. Besides, the Sumo would be way different than your other watches...the Shogun...not so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> What.
> 
> I will just say that original starters became the rogues of the thread. All of us....


YEah, I meant to say your post was really good and insightful, man


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Ok now I'm really gone (for the day)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

It's beautiful, except it seems to have an extra hand, which does nothing for someone who doesn't travel. (or do you?) 



RustyBin5 said:


> Icy blue snowy morning so watch appropriate on the wrist
> Bash away gents fire at will.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> I don't think many of us are actually going to make it. I am joining the club and will post up later. There should probably be a 12 step program for us.


I never thought WPAC would last the whole of 2017, but it did. As well the key here is to try and help change behaviours (if you want to that assumes).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I can't bash the Sumo. Sorry, I don't have it in me.
> 
> Shogun!?! Are you serious? Look at that weak little hour hand. Does it even reach halfway to the hour markers? Monster hands at that... Weak. For almost $1000!?! What a joke!
> 
> ...


The price difference is very tempting and I agree with you on the hands, Sumo looks better overall.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I will say the Germans have an almost brutal sense of precision on their machining and mechanical equipment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo. I like German styling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> It's beautiful, except it seems to have an extra hand, which does nothing for someone who doesn't travel. (or do you?)


I travel only occasionally but strangely still find the gmt hand useful. Got various people (family and clients) in different parts of the world that I call periodically and set my gmt so I don't call them in the middle of the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The price difference is very tempting and I agree with you on the hands, Sumo looks better overall.


Tempting? TEMPTING?? Step towards the light Hornet. To me. Avert your eyes. That's it. Breathe - in - out - in - out. Now go out your Oris 65 on - in this world of overly chunky wrist monstrosities you already own a rare comfortable gem. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Worth mentioning in the light of various comments about failure and not making it etc - that the true ethos of WPAC will in fact be different for everyone. 2017 saw me with 8 purchases by the end of February so WPAC HELPED me do several things...,

A) put the brakes on - slow down, if going to purchase be a little more analytical and less impulsive 
B) make up my own rules - in 2017 I started with 42 watches. I have a lovely watch box that holds 24, so that's my max now. 
C) if it doesn't improve my collection and enjoyment then don't get it. 
D) if tempted just too much then before I buy I will change straps etc on own watches. That gives the variety the mind needs to scratch the "need something new" itch more often than not.

You will all have your own guidelines , but as long as WPAC helps you apply just a little more sanity to this hobby then I think it serves its purpose. 

WPAC 17 saw me buy 12 watches. Abject failure? Or since my starting point was 36 purchases the preceding year, was it progress?. Now in WPAC 18 only one purchase completed towards the end of month 2, it's certainly looking like the habits are taking hold (the good ones).

Abstinence? No
Improvement? Yes
Optimistic - absolutely!

Always safer to apply the brakes in a controlled manner than go to 0 mph from 100 mph in a flash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I travel only occasionally but strangely still find the gmt hand useful. Got various people (family and clients) in different parts of the world that I call periodically and set my gmt so I don't call them in the middle of the night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case, you really don't need a true GMT. You need the quickset GMT hand of a standard ETA GMT movement. Save yourself a few grand...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Tempting? TEMPTING?? Step towards the light Hornet. To me. Avert your eyes. That's it. Breathe - in - out - in - out. Now go out your Oris 65 on - in this world of overly chunky wrist monstrosities you already own a rare comfortable gem. Enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What?! Step towards the light of buying gmts and chronographs? Done gmts I'm back to where my heart has always been divers. And I like 'em chunky.....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I will say the Germans have an almost brutal sense of precision on their machining and mechanical equipment


There's a nasty hairline there. You can still return it


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> In that case, you really don't need a true GMT. You need the quickset GMT hand of a standard ETA GMT movement. Save yourself a few grand...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I read this argument often and don't follow it's logic at all. The difference you mention only relates to how the second zone is set, it brings nothing additional to the function of the watch. The day I don't have time to set a hand on a watch is the day I'm too busy to bother with this hobby.

The whole ETA vs TRUE GMT argument has been done to death so I won't explore the benefits of each here.

Besides I have various ETA gmt movement watches already 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What?! Step towards the light of buying gmts and chronographs? Done gmts I'm back to where my heart has always been divers. And I like 'em chunky.....


Or you could say back to square one - that way lies madness.... what about that Seiko you got towards end of last year? I thought you viewed it as perfect?

If your driven to seiko and chunkiness but want real quality why not save for a marinemaster auto?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> If your driven to seiko and chunkiness but want real quality why not save for a marinemaster auto?


This. Will give you some time for a cooling period too.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> What?! Step towards the light of buying gmts and chronographs? Done gmts I'm back to where my heart has always been divers. And I like 'em chunky.....


you should get divers GMT chrono. If that thing exists.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Or you could say back to square one - that way lies madness.... what about that Seiko you got towards end of last year? I thought you viewed it as perfect?
> 
> If your driven to seiko and chunkiness but want real quality why not save for a marinemaster auto?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





georgefl74 said:


> This. Will give you some time for a cooling period too.


Marinemaster is nice but even thicker than the sumo. The price is rather high for me, I'm trying to stay in affordable territory. I could get the sumo and if I like it save up for the Marinemaster, or just keep it and enjoy it. I could save up get the Marinemaster and find I don't like it.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> you should get divers GMT chrono. If that thing exists.


It's WIS. Ofc it exists









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Marinemaster is nice but even thicker than the sumo. The price is rather high for me, I'm trying to stay in affordable territory. I could get the sumo and if I like it save up for the Marinemaster, or just keep it and enjoy it. I could save up get the Marinemaster and find I don't like it.....


Preloved marinemaster 300 I think you could get for £1400. And although 1mm thicker than the sumo it's also 1mm less in diameter.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292445910772

The two gmts you sell will give more than that, and if you got the MM300 and didn't like it you would sell it in a heartbeat they sell fast so the Sumo wouldn't be off the table. Define "affordable" - you have more than the price already in the watches you are selling so by definition it's already affordable cos youve already spent it?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's WIS. Ofc it exists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant japanese....

But that is one of the options for Hornet.

Just to keep him foucused for a while...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Preloved marinemaster 300 I think you could get for £1400. And although 1mm thicker than the sumo it's also 1mm less in diameter.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292445910772
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Α+ for effort but Hornet only posts a watch when he's dead set to purchase


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rusty is right on this one. Save for the MM300, it will sell in a hot minute if you don’t like it then try the Sumo.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> There's a nasty hairline there. You can still return it
> 
> View attachment 12891807


Preloved so no returns, But the watch is only a month old.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Preloved so no returns, But the watch is only a month old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Whaaaaat, and already collected damage?!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Preloved marinemaster 300 I think you could get for £1400. And although 1mm thicker than the sumo it's also 1mm less in diameter.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292445910772
> 
> ...


It is only 1mm thicker than the sumo but wears much different. Sumo wears on your wrist, the mm300 wears on top of your wrist.

Here are a few random Google images.

That being said the mm300 is fabulous if you can pull it off.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Preloved marinemaster 300 I think you could get for £1400. And although 1mm thicker than the sumo it's also 1mm less in diameter.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292445910772
> 
> ...


Squales aren't sold yet and I'm not currently intending to spend the money on watches. I agree that the Marinemaster is a nice idea, but I'd still be able to sell the sumo easily if I change my mind and go that way.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Α+ for effort but Hornet only posts a watch when he's dead set to purchase


That is correct George.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> It is only 1mm thicker than the sumo but wears much different. Sumo wears on your wrist, the mm300 wears on top of your wrist.
> 
> Here are a few random Google images.
> 
> ...


Sumo looks better to my eye.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Sumo looks better to my eye.












The Sumo to get is the sbdc027. i SCOFFED at it when people were paying $800 for it new. Now you are lucky to find one preowned for less than $1100.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Forgot to mention that it's my birthday today and I'm at work having a ****e day. Great eh?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Forgot to mention that it's my birthday today and I'm at work having a ****e day. Great eh?


Happy Birthday Hornet! I know you are not religious but i hope you have a blessed upcoming year of life.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Happy Birthday Hornet! I know you are not religious but i hope you have a blessed upcoming year of life WITH NO NEW WATCHES
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


FTFY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Hornetman!

(I'm not really here, it is your imagination)


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Marinemaster is nice but even thicker than the sumo. The price is rather high for me, I'm trying to stay in affordable territory. I could get the sumo and if I like it save up for the Marinemaster, or just keep it and enjoy it. I could save up get the Marinemaster and find I don't like it.....


This is exactly what I would do. The Sumo is such a nice, affordable, diver. People say it about a lot of watches but the Sumo reslly does punch well above its weight class. Though it is a ****** watch it is not a tall watch and sits very comfortably on the wrisy, almost hugging the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The Sumo to get is the sbdc027. i SCOFFED at it when people were paying $800 for it new. Now you are lucky to find one preowned for less than $1100.


Sold my silver for 1250 euro incl. Paypal fees and postage. And its about as limited as the 027 at 1965 pieces made. The market took off in the blink of an eye. I'm holding on to my 003 till the market price is right, they've already appreciated against the Prospex version.

Hornet's probably set to buy the black Prospex version which is the least attractive IMHO. Between a 033 and the MM300 there's no comparison, I'd take the MM every single day and twice on Sundays. It does wear awkward though, very top heavy. Part of my reason to get the near identical Lamdmaster in titanium, 60 grams less and a much better bracelet help keep it on a leash.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Forgot to mention that it's my birthday today and I'm at work having a ****e day. Great eh?


Happy BDay. Great idea to get drunk right after work. Dont even go home.. I do that on every birthday...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Happy Birthday Hornet! I know you are not religious but i hope you have a blessed upcoming year of life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks VWG |>



RustyBin5 said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Happy Birthday Hornetman!
> 
> (I'm not really here, it is your imagination)


I'm not here either. I'm busy polishing turds.......


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Forgot to mention that it's my birthday today and I'm at work having a ****e day. Great eh?


Happy Birthday Bro! :-!


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Forgot to mention that it's my birthday today and I'm at work having a ****e day. Great eh?


Happy Birthday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> This is exactly what I would do. The Sumo is such a nice, affordable, diver. People say it about a lot of watches but the Sumo reslly does punch well above its weight class. Though it is a ****** watch it is not a tall watch and sits very comfortably on the wrisy, almost hugging the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thought it was a Jap watch. Seagull is a ****** watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Happy Birthday Bro! :-!


Ta :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ta |>


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Trade arrived today. Have to say I'm very impressed with it. Not a brand I would ever have considered tbh. Case has feel of Damasko. The satin brushed case is almost silky







bracelet is amazing, crystal is seriously invisible and on the subject of the sumo, this mofo is CHUNKY, but wears great. Very content with the trade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Happy birthday mr H - 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Thought it was a Jap watch. Seagull is a ****** watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what you get for typing on a mobile screen you can't see because the sun is reflecting off of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Happy birthday mr H -
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ta fella!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Thought it was a Jap watch. Seagull is a ****** watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sumo does say CHINA CASE on the reverse side of the caseback

Also, happy birthday Hornet!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Sumo does say CHINA CASE on the reverse side of the caseback
> 
> Also, happy birthday Hornet!


|>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Trade arrived today. Have to say I'm very impressed with it. Not a brand I would ever have considered tbh. Case has feel of Damasko. The satin brushed case is almost silky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


44mm diameter? 15mm thick? L2L?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

and there is answer to the GMT chrono. Nice Fortis

Tritium dial?


----------



## I_am_Ned (Dec 21, 2017)

Just wanted to say thanks WPAC. I’ve whittled down my accumulation to five watches. Accumulated a small amount of funds in paypal account. It’s a bad idea to post an SOTC by the way. Somebody, a couple actually, mentioned that I needed some color in my accumulation of watches. For sure, they were right. Black, white, silver, and blue, just isn’t colorful enough...

So, I ordered a red Casio sport watchish thing, even though I already have a black G-Shock Solar Atomic, I needed color. Oh it met several requirements...cheap (already in my accumulation), analog and digital (f’n eh, how boss), big (on my small wrist), loud and colorful (needed, right?), complicated (only a half hour to set). So on my flight right now to a different time zone I’m sitting here on the plane studying the Casio instructions on how to change times zones with this red/orange cheap ass looking digital/analog colorful POS.

I just ordered a red Bloody Mary for some color, but this watch, it’s going back to A____ when I return home on Friday. At least this time I kept the sticky cover things and all and won’t feel bad about my second return ever. The other of course, a watch.

My wife, I love her, was sitting in her spot in the living room last night paying some bills on her phone and looking at our bank account, and since she loves me didn’t mention the A____ entry. If she had, I would have shown her this red thing I had hidden in my briefcase and stuttered while trying to explain why I need it. Valentine’s Day or something was my plan.

Too embarrassed to post a picture of this thing on my wrist, mostly because it is so big and my wrist is so small. Oh I tried to take a wrist shot that looked good, but all the pictures simply look like a mistake.

I am I_am_Ned



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I_am_Ned said:


> Just wanted to say thanks WPAC. I've whittled down my accumulation to five watches. Accumulated a small amount of funds in paypal account. It's a bad idea to post an SOTC by the way. Somebody, a couple actually, mentioned that I needed some color in my accumulation of watches. For sure, they were right. Black, white, silver, and blue, just isn't colorful enough...
> 
> So, I ordered a red Casio sport watchish thing, even though I already have a black G-Shock Solar Atomic, I needed color. Oh it met several requirements...cheap (already in my accumulation), analog and digital (f'n eh, how boss), big (on my small wrist), loud and colorful (needed, right?), complicated (only a half hour to set). So on my flight right now to a different time zone I'm sitting here on the plane studying the Casio instructions on how to change times zones with this red/orange cheap ass looking digital/analog colorful POS.
> 
> ...


Shall we call you Flava Flav?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Sumo does say CHINA CASE on the reverse side of the caseback
> 
> Also, happy birthday Hornet!


Man - Sumo.....says China on the case. Dealbreaker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> 44mm diameter? 15mm thick? L2L?


15high only 42(!) diameter. Haven't measured lug to lug

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> and there is answer to the GMT chrono. Nice Fortis
> 
> Tritium dial?


I never know the answer to that. It's got T Swiss Made T at base of the dial so I guess so?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Probably. Nice Fortis. They make nice watches. Friend of mine has divers Fortis. Sturdy purpose made tool watches. And brilliant instructions on GMT/date aperture up/down. 


I will not bash it since it is flippable, I presume...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Probably. Nice Fortis. They make nice watches. Friend of mine has divers Fortis. Sturdy purpose made tool watches. And brilliant instructions on GMT/date aperture up/down.
> 
> I will not bash it since it is flippable, I presume...


You may bash... I'm keeping it. But it was a straight trade for the steinhart racetrack (well with £100 to me on top) so wasn't really a purchase....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Trade arrived today. Have to say I'm very impressed with it. Not a brand I would ever have considered tbh. Case has feel of Damasko. The satin brushed case is almost silky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for red accents and bead blasted cases. But there's a couple deal breakers. Proportions; diameter / height sounds small and the size of the crown and pushers. Fortis is a cool brand though and holds value well.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm a sucker for red accents and bead blasted cases. But there's a couple deal breakers. Proportions; diameter / height sounds small and the size of the crown and pushers. Fortis is a cool brand though and holds value well.


Accents are orange kinda burnt orange - pesky iPhone pics ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

On the subject of chronos this baby Vader arrived for a review and trade. Which means I have to spend more hours wrestling with a manual since I can't even figure out how to set the time. This is getting old fast.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> On the subject of chronos this baby Vader arrived for a review and trade. Which means I have to spend more hours wrestling with a manual since I can't even figure out how to set the time. This is getting old fast.


Dancing Hands? That. Is. Awesome.

Crown is not a crown. It is used to choose function that is shown on inner ring.

Actually brilliant movement. You have: chronograph, date, count down, alarm, all with one crown and 2 pushers.

Brilliant.

(if this was not WPAC I would be already on PM throwin money at your direction)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I_am_Ned said:


> Just wanted to say thanks WPAC. I've whittled down my accumulation to five watches. Accumulated a small amount of funds in paypal account. It's a bad idea to post an SOTC by the way. Somebody, a couple actually, mentioned that I needed some color in my accumulation of watches. For sure, they were right. Black, white, silver, and blue, just isn't colorful enough...
> 
> So, I ordered a red Casio sport watchish thing, even though I already have a black G-Shock Solar Atomic, I needed color. Oh it met several requirements...cheap (already in my accumulation), analog and digital (f'n eh, how boss), big (on my small wrist), loud and colorful (needed, right?), complicated (only a half hour to set). So on my flight right now to a different time zone I'm sitting here on the plane studying the Casio instructions on how to change times zones with this red/orange cheap ass looking digital/analog colorful POS.
> 
> ...


Glad that WPAC was a help Ned :-!. But why oh why oh why oh why do you need to listen to people that you've never met before about adding colour to your collection? :-s Do you want more colour? Yes, great get more colour; buy some colourful straps. Don't be a sheep and follow the herd. I've been there with watches and realised I was being a sheep and buying watches i didn't like, but because there was the hype and everyone saying "this is the best thing since sliced bread" and then realised I'd bought something I disliked. Buy WHAT you like........

......on the flip side if its the wife telling you, you listen b-). Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> (if this was not WPAC I would be already on PM throwin money at your direction)


We'll never know Sinner ;-).


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> We'll never know Sinner ;-).


I already Sent him PM regarding price since I have no idea for how much these go. I will not buy it, offcourse. Just wanted to know since I sold one long ago.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well Sinner's reaction is uplifting, I am wrestling with it right now and mostly got the hang of it. If the dial wasn't white I may have kept it, its cute, the chrono measures 1/10 of a second in a very unique way; it goes back and forth on that little grey area between 12' and 2'. Haven't seen anything like it before. Should do a review by the end of the week.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I already Sent him PM regarding price since I have no idea for how much these go. I will not buy it, offcourse. Just wanted to know since I sold one long ago.


Of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

2018-02-13_10-40-32 by Carlos E Cabrera, on Flickr
2018-02-13_10-43-48 by Carlos E Cabrera, on Flickr
2018-02-13_03-41-04 by Carlos E Cabrera, on Flickr
SOTC:
1. Hamilton Khaki Aviation
2. Oris Artix GT
3. Certina Podium DS
4. Seiko SNK
5. Oris Divers 65
6. Hamilton Khaki Field
7. Oris Aquis 
8. Rado Green Horse

I'm going to try my damnedest to make it with the only exception being a 1 in 1 out. If I have to make it through the whole year without making a watch purchase, my goal should be to save for something really nice. I'm going to be going nuts thinking about what my 2019 watch will be. Best of luck my friends!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> 2018-02-13_10-40-32 by Carlos E Cabrera, on Flickr
> 2018-02-13_10-43-48 by Carlos E Cabrera, on Flickr
> 2018-02-13_03-41-04 by Carlos E Cabrera, on Flickr
> SOTC:
> ...


Welcome to WPAC Carlos :-!. Nice collection you've got there.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC Carlos :-!. Nice collection you've got there.


Thanks!!! I'm going to have to think of a punishment for the very likely event of not making it. Any ideas???


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

CeeCab705 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm going to have to think of a punishment for the very likely event of not making it. Any ideas???


bashings are for free here


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm going to have to think of a punishment for the very likely event of not making it. Any ideas???


Oh we've got a few. Take your pick:


Self flagellation
whipping
 spending a weekend cleaning sinner's collection of watch parts
hours and hours of having to listen to me drone on and on about my watch purchasing issues (navel gazing par excellence)
bear wrestling lessons with uncle ard in the wilderness
day long lecture by Mr C on the history of Longines

Smart money is on anything other than 4.

.......here's the last person I had round for a chat.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Love that Rado CeeCab, very nice.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Forgot to mention that it's my birthday today and I'm at work having a ****e day. Great eh?


Happy Birthday, Fearless Leader! Everyone should get their birthday off of work. When I become president, prime minister, king, czar, or whatever, that will be one of my first proclamations.

I appreciate you starting WPAC 2017 & 2018. It helped me get through 2017 with two sold, and two bought. So far this year, none bought and none sold yet.

I hope your day got better and the year goes well! Be strong to avoid a birthday purchase.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The Fortis is nice too Rusty. 

A question for you sage watch experts. I love the look of a chronograph but found I rarely wore the ones I’ve owned. Some of it was that they were too big, too thick or seemed a little fragile for my day to day.

I’m not really looking to buy one any time soon for the reasons stated above but are there any mechanical chronographs out there that are 12-13 mm thick and 40-41mm wide? I also realize these specs rule out the 7750 movement.

I know the Speedmaster FOIS and Reduced are smaller diameter and thinner and the older Seikos (6138 series) are too. Am I missing something else?

The Fortis would work if it weren’t a chunky MoFo as Rusty described, I really like the tool watch vibe it has.

I really am not considering an imminent purchase but maybe down the road it’s something I’d think more about. Panda dial would be a bonus.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm holding steady at a purchase and a sale. Net of zero for the year. Last year, net of minus two. So since the start of 2017, I have two fewer watches in the box. I have two watches potentially heading for the chopping block but they're on the lower end of affordable so there is really no point in selling them and they would be hard-ish to replace like for like if I changed my mind. It's a process for sure.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm going to have to think of a punishment for the very likely event of not making it. Any ideas???


Any rule violation means you have to send the $100 fine to me. That is what everyone else does. Seriously.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Love that Rado CeeCab, very nice.


Thanks!!! It's a very clean vintage Rado I found on eBay for a good price. It's currently at my watchmaker getting the movement overhauled since I knew nothing about it's condition.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The Fortis is nice too Rusty.
> 
> A question for you sage watch experts. I love the look of a chronograph but found I rarely wore the ones I've owned. Some of it was that they were too big, too thick or seemed a little fragile for my day to day.
> 
> ...


Those specs rule out pretty much anything mechanical except for the old Seikos and Lemania 5100 watches and they are vintage, not your everyday wear. Dunno if Hamilton has anything with the H21 that's down to your scale.

Lots of people have some Lemania 5100 powered grail though, you may want to look into that more as a future purchase. It was in military chronographs and I think the looks will satisfy you. Maybe Sinn is still making one, I know they used to. Tutima does (M2) its ultra cool but huge. Google Sinn Lemania. Also some Porsche Design models pop up at a large discount as NOS.

Why not mechaquartz? Like Vratislavia conceptum VK. Or Smiths, Precista, etc.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

e dantes said:


> Happy Birthday, Fearless Leader! Everyone should get their birthday off of work. When I become president, prime minister, king, czar, or whatever, that will be one of my first proclamations.
> 
> I appreciate you starting WPAC 2017 & 2018. It helped me get through 2017 with two sold, and two bought. So far this year, none bought and none sold yet.
> 
> I hope your day got better and the year goes well! Be strong to avoid a birthday purchase.


Thanks for the wishes |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The Fortis is nice too Rusty.
> 
> A question for you sage watch experts. I love the look of a chronograph but found I rarely wore the ones I've owned. Some of it was that they were too big, too thick or seemed a little fragile for my day to day.
> 
> ...


Not a chrono expert, but why bother with mechanical? Think of the service costs and I can imagine if you want mechanical to get thin would be expensive? Just go for quartz.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jkpa said:


> I'm holding steady at a purchase and a sale. Net of zero for the year. Last year, net of minus two. So since the start of 2017, I have two fewer watches in the box. I have two watches potentially heading for the chopping block but they're on the lower end of affordable so there is really no point in selling them and they would be hard-ish to replace like for like if I changed my mind. It's a process for sure.


Good stuff jkpa!

.....the "hard to replace" issue with watches is somewhat of a red herring in my view. Either you like the watch and want to keep it or you don't so you sell it. Just because its rare is not an excuse to keep. But I've said the same thing to myself......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

There are some 7750s out there in the 36-40mm range (the Hamilton I had was 38) but not sure if below 15mm thick. Maybe with a flat crystal. My Hamilton was 15mm but slightly domed. Maybe watches with the st19 mov't and flat glass? Or try vintage, but there usually domed glasses as well.



jcombs1 said:


> The Fortis is nice too Rusty.
> 
> A question for you sage watch experts. I love the look of a chronograph but found I rarely wore the ones I've owned. Some of it was that they were too big, too thick or seemed a little fragile for my day to day.
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The Fortis is nice too Rusty.
> 
> A question for you sage watch experts. I love the look of a chronograph but found I rarely wore the ones I've owned. Some of it was that they were too big, too thick or seemed a little fragile for my day to day.
> 
> ...


Plenty of older watches were smaller and had chrono. But remember small sub dials and smaller size = legibility issues. Older chronos can get pricey too but gorgeous.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132486638532

Cheaper options there were many valjoux Manual Wind 7733 chronos - expect to pay £300-£500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Or mechaquartz. Still battery but with mechanics that mean while still tick tick for time display it moves to a more sweeping hand for chrono useage. Quite clever actually - Nezumi do some nice ones also - I owned this one and only sold because case shape and size were almost identical to my speedmaster reduced, and couldn't keep both. For under £300 I was actually staggered at the quality of the finish on this watch. Looks fantastic too - very retro very cool. http://www.nezumistudios.com/product/nezumi-voiture-white-dial-chronograph/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Good stuff jkpa!
> 
> .....the "hard to replace" issue with watches is somewhat of a red herring in my view. Either you like the watch and want to keep it or you don't so you sell it. Just because its rare is not an excuse to keep. But I've said the same thing to myself......


"Hard to replace" = "easier to sell" tbh. Every brand has its fans and if you have a watch you don't see for sale often then guaranteed someone somewhere will be hunting for one. Patience is the key. Often the hunter gets frustrated and will pay a little over the odds when they finally find one just to secure it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ok guys I bought another but this one was more of an essential one. Got a garage to demolish and rebuild and it's going to be brutal environment for a watch and imho all my watches are too nice for that so needed a genuine beater. £30 off eBay but it'll do the job then get binned if battered or donated to son if I've managed to avoid totalling it. It's astonishing the cheapness of some G Shocks and the expensiveness of others!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok guys I bought another but this one was more of an essential one. Got a garage to demolish and rebuild and it's going to be brutal environment for a watch and imho all my watches are too nice for that so needed a genuine beater. £30 off eBay but it'll do the job then get binned if battered or donated to son if I've managed to avoid totalling it. It's astonishing the cheapness of some G Shocks and the expensiveness of others!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me think Rusty, about beaters. Naturally one would gravitate to a G Shock as a beater, but to be honest they aren't the most attractive of watches. Some are lumpy and some just look dull. Are there any alternatives for g shocks that don't look like they fell out of the ugly tree hitting all the branches?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

So as some of you may have noticed, I'm still not gone. Well, I ain't going either. For now.

I mean, someone has to check up on Sinner's health even if he himself doesn't, and make sure he goes to the doc (any updates there?). And besides, a day long lecture on the history of Longines is compulsory for every new member regardless. Lecture planned for later today, stay tuned! Maybe will include a sub chapter on Vulcain, too!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok guys I bought another but this one was more of an essential one. Got a garage to demolish and rebuild and it's going to be brutal environment for a watch and imho all my watches are too nice for that so needed a genuine beater. £30 off eBay but it'll do the job then get binned if battered or donated to son if I've managed to avoid totalling it. It's astonishing the cheapness of some G Shocks and the expensiveness of others!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't look the part. LCD looks flimsy plus the added hands (why? just more things to go wrong with strong vibrations), plastic crystal and metal bracelet with folded links? This will probably fly off your hand and right into the path of a hammer.

Citizen has some nice hardened steel ecodrives. Not many moving parts there and you can put them on NATO straps for added security.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> This made me think Rusty, about beaters. Naturally one would gravitate to a G Shock as a beater, but to be honest they aren't the most attractive of watches. Some are lumpy and some just look dull. Are there any alternatives for g shocks that don't look like they fell out of the ugly tree hitting all the branches?


Not quite... Nothing is more durable than Gshock. Whole construction, with plastic dumpers around module, inner case surrounded by bezel and even construction of LCD and all its features (tough solar cells, water resist pushers with triple seals, mud resistant pushers on some series, hands on analog models that have optic sensor that lines them up if out of sinc due to shock) is designed only for durability.

Only thing that comes to mind are Timex Ironman models, but even those are not even near as durable as even basic DW5600.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> The Fortis is nice too Rusty.
> 
> A question for you sage watch experts. I love the look of a chronograph but found I rarely wore the ones I've owned. Some of it was that they were too big, too thick or seemed a little fragile for my day to day.
> 
> ...


None 7750 can be thin. The movement itself is very thick. If you ad caseback and crystal, under 15 mm is Impossible.

Old Seiko Chronograph Automatic are thinner and smaller but lack running second and can be tricky for rehaul. They are still affordable, prices will go up in years to come and 90% are frankens.

So.. There is not an easy solution. Omega Reduced is nice but with its DD module construction is prone to faults. Whole module is concidered unrepairable.. It can be serviced offcourse..


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> This made me think Rusty, about beaters. Naturally one would gravitate to a G Shock as a beater, but to be honest they aren't the most attractive of watches. Some are lumpy and some just look dull. Are there any alternatives for g shocks that don't look like they fell out of the ugly tree hitting all the branches?


If it weren't WPAC, I'd say start digging around in the g-shock range. They're not all equally bad looking. Size is a thing though, I bought mine because it was about the smallest I could find that wasn't a boring dw5600. Its still a chunky thing, but it fits, and the typical g-shock design makes the chunkiness acceptable.
G-shock is perfect for a beater because they don't break, and some of them come with a ton of functionality.










The other way to think about a beater, is to buy something so cheap you won't care if it breaks. Which still lands you at casio btw, they do have a few nice simple diver and dressy designs for about 50 bucks.

Another way, is one of the small plastic casio digitals (not the bigger ones, the simplest small flat ones). They're no g-shocks, but they're sturdy enough, and since they're so flat you won't ding them as much into stuff. I use mine as my watch of choice for rock climbing, its size makes it perfect, and it cost about 10 bucks from eBay. This one even has a bit of water resistance.










Edit: basically, the answer to all beater questions is Casio. I love the brand, because they make what no-one else cares or even thinks of to make. I can't wrap my head around why not more companies are making watch modules like casio does. It would be nice to see some more variety design wise in that segment.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> If it weren't WPAC, I'd say start digging around in the g-shock range. They're not all equally bad looking. Size is a thing though, I bought mine because it was about the smallest I could find that wasn't a boring dw5600. Its still a chunky thing, but it fits, and the typical g-shock design makes the chunkiness acceptable.
> G-shock is perfect for a beater because they don't break, and some of them come with a ton of functionality.
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. As it comes to 5600 series, I have Solar RC 5600 for.. U hmm.. I think around 5 years. It has survived the hardest tests, I have dropped it once from 25 meters on concrete. Also worked with it in warehouse, swam with it, showered with it.. Still running. It lights itself on tilt of wrist, goes into power save mode when in dark, recieves RC signal every night so it is spot on and it is sun powered. I adjust all other watches by it. Also 5 independent alarms, 40 timezones, count down and 1/100 chronograph...

Here it is in all its glory. Beaten to hell. Once the bezel and strap break, I Will just order new and change them. Module will probably run for next 10 years.










Second one is F91W. Also swam with it, once accidently poured a pot of boiling water over it. I carry it around in pouch with mobile Charger, Ipod, keys and wallet. Part of EDC. Still running strong.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> This made me think Rusty, about beaters. Naturally one would gravitate to a G Shock as a beater, but to be honest they aren't the most attractive of watches. Some are lumpy and some just look dull. Are there any alternatives for g shocks that don't look like they fell out of the ugly tree hitting all the branches?


For me the definition of a beater is simple - if it gets battered scratched or broken you don't care. Some say it's more a definition of a daily wear watch-each to their own, but primary driver for me was price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Doesn't look the part. LCD looks flimsy plus the added hands (why? just more things to go wrong with strong vibrations), plastic crystal and metal bracelet with folded links? This will probably fly off your hand and right into the path of a hammer.
> 
> Citizen has some nice hardened steel ecodrives. Not many moving parts there and you can put them on NATO straps for added security.


I agree tbh - but it's literally to tell the time only. Disposable far as I'm concerned - if I haven't tossed it in the bin in 2 months I'll be astonished

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> I agree tbh - but it's literally to tell the time only. Disposable far as I'm concerned - if I haven't tossed it in the bin in 2 months I'll be astonished
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You also have altimeter and barometer. So it might come in handy after while.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I agree tbh - but it's literally to tell the time only. Disposable far as I'm concerned - if I haven't tossed it in the bin in 2 months I'll be astonished


They can surprise you those Casios. I've had a very simple one during my tour of duty in the army, got it as a beater with a reliable alarm and an illuminating dial; took a beating and lived to tell the tale. So you never can tell. Good brand.

View attachment 12894689


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Timex expedition series, but they tend to be more expensive than cheap casios









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, on a wholly opposite topic of cheap casio beaters, this just entered my computer screen:










A 38mm panerai luminor. Sunburst dial. I repeat, a 38mm panerai. !! It's 6k, which is a lot, but .... !! 38mm !! And actually, 6k isn't that bad when looking at what they command for other models. They finally made a wearable Luminor! This might be the only watch I'd actually consider saving up 6k for. 
Sorry guys, I know it's WPAC, but I just needed to get this out of my system  Don't worry, I didn't fall of the wagon just like that - though honestly, the only reason I didn't is the price tag. Now, this would be an exit wach for me - the moment I drop 6k on a watch, I'd be financially be forced to exit (and I suppose the lady might setup an intervention as well).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> For me the definition of a beater is simple - if it gets battered scratched or broken you don't care. Some say it's more a definition of a daily wear watch-each to their own, but primary driver for me was price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd agree with your definition. I suppose I just find the big g shocks rather ugly.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Exactly. As it comes to 5600 series, I have Solar RC 5600 for.. U hmm.. I think around 5 years. It has survived the hardest tests, I have dropped it once from 25 meters on concrete. Also worked with it in warehouse, swam with it, showered with it.. Still running. It lights itself on tilt of wrist, goes into power save mode when in dark, recieves RC signal every night so it is spot on and it is sun powered. I adjust all other watches by it. Also 5 independent alarms, 40 timezones, count down and 1/100 chronograph...
> 
> Here it is in all its glory. Beaten to hell. Once the bezel and strap break, I Will just order new and change them. Module will probably run for next 10 years.
> 
> ...


How does one accidentally pour a pot of boiling water on a watch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for the chrono recommendations, I will check them out.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> If it weren't WPAC, I'd say start digging around in the g-shock range. They're not all equally bad looking. Size is a thing though, I bought mine because it was about the smallest I could find that wasn't a boring dw5600. Its still a chunky thing, but it fits, and the typical g-shock design makes the chunkiness acceptable.
> G-shock is perfect for a beater because they don't break, and some of them come with a ton of functionality.
> 
> 
> ...


Here's mine, I also bought it because it is one of the smaller ones. GW-9110










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, on a wholly opposite topic of cheap casio beaters, this just entered my computer screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously never understood why would anyone buy a PAM when you can get a Hong Kong clone of impeccable quality at a fraction of the cost. Think Dievas, Gruppo Gamma etc. Panerais are so amazingly overpriced it makes my head spin. /rant off


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Timex expedition series, but they tend to be more expensive than cheap casios
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that looks better - but I like the look of it so I wouldn't wear it while demolishing a garage lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Hornet:
This abstaining thing in 2018 just isn't working out for me.
I've drank the watch buying Kool Ade again. I've never had an ounce of
Sales Resistance in my entire life. I see a Seiko Turtle I have the funds
to buy, and I fall off the Abstainance Wagon Kerplop!

I just cant "go and Sinn no more" Wish I could!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Happens to the best of us... Stay cool out there



arogle1stus said:


> Hornet:
> This abstaining thing in 2018 just isn't working out for me.
> I've drank the watch buying Kool Ade again. I've never had an ounce of
> Sales Resistance in my entire life. I see a Seiko Turtle I have the funds
> ...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Here's mine, I also bought it because it is one of the smaller ones. GW-9110
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the other one I considered. Didn't come with the cool yellow accents though, and was a tad more expensive.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Why when I hit notifications do I not see the red dot signifying new posts on threads anymore on tapatalk. Just since this morning - anyone else?

New clothes (again) for the moon moon - blue shark. Just makes it a bit more playful and not quite as strict and formal as the glossy croc









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Ok, on a wholly opposite topic of cheap casio beaters, this just entered my computer screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please tell me you are joking.

Panerai needs to be mans watch. not this. When you wear Panerai it has to be large, bold, mans watch. when you put it on wrist you grow 25 lbs of muscles, 20/20 vision, square chin, and sudden change in Force leads to the wet underwear of ladies in 100ft range. Thats just what REAL pam does.

you feel sudden urge to wrestle rhinoceros in ZOO, to eat only what you hunted down in wild with only toothpick and bare hands and drink mead from skulls of your enemies.

not this 38 mm poor excuse for once the watch for Maiale riders with steel nuts and insanity behind the whole project.

o tempora o mores...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> How does one accidentally pour a pot of boiling water on a watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


when you cook pasta and leave it on counter for timing ideal time for al dente spaghetti .


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Thanks for the chrono recommendations, I will check them out.


Here's a smaller option for you too. Epitomises retro cool and 38mm. I think it's s lovely wee thing.







"Seagull 1963 38mm" as a search and you'll find it ez enough. Sub $200 too which is frankly amazing

Movement surprisingly attractive also









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> when you cook pasta and leave it on counter for timing ideal time for al dente spaghetti .


Or you could just through the spaghetti at the wall and if it sticks and stays there it's perfect....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Or you could just through the spaghetti at the wall and if it sticks and stays there it's perfect....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is also option...

Remind me never to order pasta in Scotland.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> That is also option...
> 
> Remind me never to order pasta in Scotland.


Is also how we check if our undergarments need changing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Hornet:
> This abstaining thing in 2018 just isn't working out for me.
> I've drank the watch buying Kool Ade again. I've never had an ounce of
> Sales Resistance in my entire life. I see a Seiko Turtle I have the funds
> ...


......and for a Turtle o|. You realise that you have an exception purchase for the year?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> That is also option...
> 
> Remind me never to order pasta in Scotland.


Its OK Sinner they'll deep fry it in batter after they've peeled it off the wall. It's lovely...... :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Is also how we check if our undergarments need changing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Presumably after the inside out, back to front rotation sequence to maximise wear?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Presumably after the inside out, back to front rotation sequence to maximum wear?


Great patina!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Presumably after the inside out, back to front rotation sequence to maximum wear?


Ofc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Still wearing it.

Wednesday.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm already having signs of weakness. I spent a couple of hours last night looking at awfully tempting watches. Arghhh... I really don't want to burn my permitted weakness watch allowance so early.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Well fellas, I bought my Exit Watch today, with proceeds from the sale of the Datejust. It's a new Omega SMP. Got a $50 coupon, and the price was somehow lower a few hours ago, so it was closer to $2700.

I've decided not to fix Dad's Bucherer. It's too risky. Looks like it'll cost upwards of a thousands bucks, and since it is a 47 year old watch, something else could crap out at any minute. It'll have to just be an inanimate souvenir. Plus, I've not found a watchmaker yet who will commit to fixing it.

I still need to get the Seiko Bell-Matic fixed. My local guy cannot be bothered to give a written quote, though I've asked him twice, and his Yelp review says he likes to try to charge more than the verbal quote when the work is done. I'm gonna take it back from him and send it elsewhere to be overhauled. The other local watchmaker has a bunch of idiots working for him who mess things up, then say it was like that all along. Might have to venture down to the big city to find a real watchmaker.

I MIGHT allow myself one more purchase this year in the form of a Stowa Marine Original Roman. Those two watches will be exactly the sum of money I got for the Datejust. I found a used one for sale here, but the seller has no feedback, has a couple dents on the polished bezel and says it is running about +20/day, which is horrible for a 6498. (My Tourby Marine was running +1.) So that one might be due for an overhaul.

I might also sell or give away a couple more watches this year, trying to get the collection down to 30.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Well fellas, I bought my Exit Watch today, with proceeds from the sale of the Datejust. It's a new Omega SMP. Got a $50 coupon, and the price was somehow lower a few hours ago, so it was closer to $2700.
> 
> I've decided not to fix Dad's Bucherer. It's too risky. Looks like it'll cost upwards of a thousands bucks, and since it is a 47 year old watch, something else could crap out at any minute. It'll have to just be an inanimate souvenir. Plus, I've not found a watchmaker yet who will commit to fixing it.
> 
> ...


Ok first things first . Nice watch . Nice EXIT watch. So.....

Do we need to go into the definition of exit watch? Good grief dude your "exit" lasted one paragraph and already you talking about buying a Stowa? Cmon. Enjoy the SMPc. A watch like that deserves a honeymoon a little bit longer than the time it takes to read a paragraph. Buy the Stowa in 2019. What's the rush. If it's your exit from the hobby do you really want to just slam the door shut. Live the SMPc - monitor it - time it in different positions - heck buy yourself a timegrapher! Write a review about it - do a YouTube video for fun. Give it the adoration and fanfare an exit watch warrants.

Over to you.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

You're right. I will.

Let me tell you why I'm fixated on the Stowa. I wanted a hand-wound watch with a 6497/8 originally. Bought a Tourby Marine. I just LOVED the slow ticking and super accuracy, and the feeling of the hand-winding. ...but it was simply too big for my wrist, at 42 or 43mm, with its lug shape. So I sold it.

Later, I looked for a hand-wound deck watch that was smaller. I "settled" for the Hamilton Navy Pioneer, with its ETA 2895. Looks just like a deck watch, but it has a date (bonus) and it's smaller. (bonus) But it's also automatic, and just doesn't quite have that feel.

Later still, I bought the Beijing Beihai. A true hand-wound dress watch, of appropriate size (38mm) with date and decorated movement. It's beautiful. But it still doesn't look/feel like a 6497/8 deck watch.

So I'm thinking of that Stowa Marine Original or possibly a proper pocket watch. Even a top-of-the-line American-made pocket watch from the early 20th or late 19th century would scratch that itch. Maybe even with more style than a run-of-the-mill 6498 wristwatch.

Stowa is "On Hold" status for now. Since there are no good used ones availabel at the moment, there's no rush. I PM'd Jorg Schauer (CEO of Stowa) through WUS a couple days ago, and no response. So I think I'll either just get a pocket watch to scratch the pocket watch itch, or wait until the next holiday or post-show sale from them.



RustyBin5 said:


> Ok first things first . Nice watch . Nice EXIT watch. So.....
> 
> Do we need to go into the definition of exit watch? Good grief dude your "exit" lasted one paragraph and already you talking about buying a Stowa? Cmon. Enjoy the SMPc. A watch like that deserves a honeymoon a little bit longer than the time it takes to read a paragraph. Buy the Stowa in 2019. What's the rush. If it's your exit from the hobby do you really want to just slam the door shut. Live the SMPc - monitor it - time it in different positions - heck buy yourself a timegrapher! Write a review about it - do a YouTube video for fun. Give it the adoration and fanfare an exit watch warrants.
> 
> ...


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Smaug said:


> Well fellas, I bought my Exit Watch today, with proceeds from the sale of the Datejust. It's a new Omega SMP. Got a $50 coupon, and the price was somehow lower a few hours ago, so it was closer to $2700.
> 
> I've decided not to fix Dad's Bucherer. It's too risky. Looks like it'll cost upwards of a thousands bucks, and since it is a 47 year old watch, something else could crap out at any minute. It'll have to just be an inanimate souvenir. Plus, I've not found a watchmaker yet who will commit to fixing it.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! I'm so jealous.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> You're right. I will.
> 
> Let me tell you why I'm fixated on the Stowa. I wanted a hand-wound watch with a 6497/8 originally. Bought a Tourby Marine. I just LOVED the slow ticking and super accuracy, and the feeling of the hand-winding. ...but it was simply too big for my wrist, at 42 or 43mm, with its lug shape. So I sold it..


Jeremy FYI the accuracy specs on those Unitas vary by grade and are:

6497-1 and 6498-1:
Standard grade - average rate of +/- 15 seconds/day; maximum positional variation of +/- 40 seconds/day; maximum isochronism after 24 hours of +/- 30 s/d
Elaborated grade - average rate of +/-12 seconds/day; maximum positional variation of +/-30 seconds/day; maximum isochronism after 24 hours of +/- 20 s/d
Top grade - Not available in the -1 variant
Chronometer - Not available in the -1 variant

6497-2 and 6498-2:
Standard - Not available in the -2 variant
Elabore - Not available in the -2 variant
Top - average rate of +/-5 seconds/day; maximum positional variation of +/-15 seconds/day; maximum isochronism after 24 hours of +/-10 s/d
Chronometer - as specified by chronometer standards

So what the accuracy will be on those depends on the quality level of the individual movement not the design per se. Not wanting to go into technical details, but if you're really hell bent on accuracy then you'll need to inquire on the grade of the movement fitted in a particular model. You may also need to have it adjusted after a small period of wear since you may get one running consistently but on the upper range of its quality level.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Smaug said:


> Well fellas, I bought my Exit Watch today, with proceeds from the sale of the Datejust. It's a new Omega SMP. Got a $50 coupon, and the price was somehow lower a few hours ago, so it was closer to $2700.
> 
> I've decided not to fix Dad's Bucherer. It's too risky. Looks like it'll cost upwards of a thousands bucks, and since it is a 47 year old watch, something else could crap out at any minute. It'll have to just be an inanimate souvenir. Plus, I've not found a watchmaker yet who will commit to fixing it.
> 
> ...


That is a very nice watch, congratulations,
but clearly you are not at the exit-watch stage.

I do understand the lure of the Stowa,
as I think there needs to be a Stowa 1938 in my watchbox someday.

Maybe we need to think about an alternative to the exit-strategy.
Why not make a wishlist, planning the next few purchases, 
spread out over something like 5 years.

They should be at the top of your budget,
so it would be too expensive to spend all that money at once,
and the quality of the watches should prevent you from looking to more affordable ones in the meantime.

Since they are quality pieces at the top of your wishlist,
it should be easy to sell one or more from the current collection in return.

So here's my preliminary 5-year exit plan;
2019 Tag Heuer Carrera Day Date
2021 Stowa 1938
2023 Omega Speedmaster moonwatch


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> So here's my preliminary 5-year exit plan;
> 2019 Tag Heuer Carrera Day Date
> 2021 Stowa 1938
> 2023 Omega Speedmaster moonwatch


You're on the right path there Comrade

View attachment 12897397


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You're on the right path there Comrade
> 
> View attachment 12897397


Agreed 

My own exit 5 yr plan is not that thought out. I think a Glashutte and a blue Tudor sub covers it though. Might have to sell my soul for this though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> That is a very nice watch, congratulations,
> but clearly you are not at the exit-watch stage.
> 
> I do understand the lure of the Stowa,
> ...


I don't disagree that the idea of a plan like this is good, what I'd worry about is the ability to carry it out and keep on track with it. Especially over such a period of time.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol, I love the concept of an exit watch
The snag is, despite all the planning and weighing up, it is near impossible to know whether a watch will be 'the one' that will quench the buying fires and have you smiling contentedly at your wrist for the next 50 years









works for me 

What you need is a watch that clamps itself to your arm, staying there for weeks and months so that you bore everyone silly on wruw. You find less reason to go there, so less temptation comes your way

And how to predict which one it'll be?
Gotta look good, make you feel good (sexy, smart), work in different settings.
The 'it's got a co-axial column wheel doohickey' approach may work on a reasoning level, but is the watch itself hot, or a marketing man's stew of historic hints and style cues?

The Strela surprised me.
Not a planned grail or exit watch at all. 
It has hogged my wrist for the last 4 years and forays upmarket have not called me away
(I do think it's harder for you new watch guys though, as there's always tempting candy to be had)

Good luck abstainers!
Some of you will fall, but hopefully onto something satisfying ;-)


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Wimads:
This is indeed strange.
You buy a GW9110 because it's a small G.
I buy em because some GShocks are larger. My SILs GWX56
for example.
What infuriates me (well maybe infuriate is the wrong word)
is descriptions of watch sizes expressed in centimeters. Please
stay with mms. I'm a retard when it comes to metric dimensions.
The USA seems to be an anti metric hold out!!!

And these Brit sellers using Pound Sterling for pricepoints. Please
add ith cost in USD on your offerings.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Any watch can be your exit watch. When I'm taking a single watch on a long trip and wear it day in, day out, I become very used to it after feeling a bit odd at the start. When I return, its hard to take off. Any which one, nothing to do with individual merit.

They just have to be watches that are allrounders, nothing too flashy, nothing too sporty. That's why Rolexes became so successful. You can have an Explorer, a Datejust, a Sub, a GMT master, a Milgauss, and take them anywhere with you.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I don't disagree that the idea of a plan like this is good, what I'd worry about is the ability to carry it out and keep on track with it. Especially over such a period of time.


Plus history has already shown just how 5-year plans turn out in reality...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Wimads:
> This is indeed strange.
> You buy a GW9110 because it's a small G.
> I buy em because some GShocks are larger. My SILs GWX56
> ...


Ok you got me scratching my head here.. the metric system is actually logical, unlike the imperial system. You simply cannot be a retard when it comes to metric dimensions; 1 meter, is 10 decimeter, is 100 centimeter, is 1000 millimeter. Its not very complicated. You get cm, you want mm, simply multiply by 10. The imperial system however... Inches, feet, yards, miles, all different factors to multiply; I'd declare myself a retard in that system, or rather I'd declare the system retarded...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Wimads:
> This is indeed strange.
> You buy a GW9110 because it's a small G.
> I buy em because some GShocks are larger. My SILs GWX56
> ...


You raise a good point. From now all my sales posts will read....
"For uk sale only - under no circumstances will I sell to a country where they insist on me quoting prices in THEIR currency".

That better ?








Seriously though I could equally irrationally demand all listings quote in dollars or maybe renminbi or (perish the thought) pound sterling....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> And these Brit sellers using Pound Sterling for pricepoints. Please
> add ith cost in USD on your offerings.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Would tend to add dollar value on a sale thread because of the fluctuations in exchange rates. Plenty of online or apps that can do this for you......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

After a furious battle with my bracelet on the Fortis (screwed spring bar holding end links so need two screwdrivers at same time UNGH!) I finally got it off to try this nato. Can't see me removing it despite how nice the bracelet is









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> After a furious battle with my bracelet on the Fortis (screwed spring bar holding end links so need two screwdrivers at same time UNGH!) I finally got it off to try this nato. Can't see me removing it despite how nice the bracelet is [/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a seller on eBay called goodcheapman (...) that sells the same color combo in Zulu with bead blasted hardware, vgc and cheap.

EDIT oops looks like it sold out


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Lol, I love the concept of an exit watch
> The snag is, despite all the planning and weighing up, it is near impossible to know whether a watch will be 'the one' that will quench the buying fires and have you smiling contentedly at your wrist for the next 50 years
> 
> 
> ...


For me I think that finding an exit watch is never going to happen. Especially as I'm unlikely to venture outside of affordable watches. If I can limit the flipping/buying to one per year or less I'll be happy......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> And these Brit sellers using Pound Sterling for pricepoints. Please
> add ith cost in USD on your offerings.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


When I list something for sale I'll list it in Euro as that is my bank's currency. I'd also want to be paid in EUR regardless of the buyer's currency due to PayPal's terrible conversion rates. One loses a lot that way. Did that once, never again.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Great watch, OhDark30. I think part of the reason you've not been tempted upmarket is that there's nothing that looks like that one upmarket. For so many watches, we start affordable, then move up as we cement our taste.

For example: Casio MDV106 > Invicta 8926OB > Seiko SKX007 > Squale 20/50 Atmos or Seiko Sumo/Samurai > Seiko MM300 > Longines/Omega > Rolex Submariner

But for that Strela, there's no upmarket equivalent. So it was a good decision for you.

It sounds like it has been reliable; that's something I'd worry about with a Russian mechanical chronograph...



OhDark30 said:


> Lol, I love the concept of an exit watch
> The snag is, despite all the planning and weighing up, it is near impossible to know whether a watch will be 'the one' that will quench the buying fires and have you smiling contentedly at your wrist for the next 50 years
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Interesting observation on my horological behaviour; since putting my two Squales away (ready to be shipped when they sell) I've noticed that with a reduced collection I've felt less need to be buying something. Smaller collection equals more satisfaction?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Wimads said:


> Ok, on a wholly opposite topic of cheap casio beaters, this just entered my computer screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6K!?! I can see my wife throwing the rope for the noose over the tree branch now... That'll be the first watch I consider when I want to get a divorce. Of course, I won't be able to afford it when I start paying alimony...if my wife lets me live. If she doesn't, she can buy as many as she likes with the life insurance pay out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Guys, thanks for talking me out of the Stowa Marine Original. (for now, at least)

From the sale of the Datejust, I have enough to get the SMPc and Stowa or SMPc and fix two others. I think I'll go that second path now, and try to be content. I think the problem with me is that my collection goal is not to necessarily limit purchases, but to have one type of every niche of watch. Side goal is to not have so many watches that they're spilling out everwhere. An extension of that problem is that the more knowledgable we are, the more they multiply like cells. 

For example, a simple way might be to say that my collection should have a quartz watch. But no, I have to have an analog, ana/digi, and digital. Now, there's mecaquartz/Precisionist. And Kinetic.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Orient Louis for today.

Signed contract this morning, going to pick up keys to 2nd store (or boutique..) for our little business venture.

Bunch of papers to sign, bunch of permits to aquire.

Store is empty at this moment. Just blank square. It needs to be painted, shelves installed, counter installed, cash register and internet connection installed, cleaned and stuffed with clothes.

Busy week ahead. Last time we opened 2nd store (we had it on seaside for 4 months) I collapsed and ended in ER. I did not sleep or eat anything for 72 hours. I hope this time it will not happen... Good luck to us...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Orient Louis for today.
> 
> Signed contract this morning, going to pick up keys to 2nd store (or boutique..) for our little business venture.
> 
> ...


Good luck! Remember to sleep 8 hours a day and you should be fine  Watch with large numerals should be fine to keep track of that time 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I will wear Gshock for a while...as it comes to sleep... What day is today.. Thursday? Plan is to open shop on next friday. If I manage to sleep for 8 hours in total for 7 days I will be lucky. I have to do that all by myself.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

24 hours without sleep is hardly more productive than 16 hours after a night's sleep. Maybe the first day, but after that for sure not...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Coffee...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Orient Louis for today.
> 
> Signed contract this morning, going to pick up keys to 2nd store (or boutique..) for our little business venture.
> 
> ...


Good luck to both of you! And take care of yourself........ :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Coffee...


What was the stuff they gave to WWII pilots to keep them awake?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope.

Something a bit stronger.

Never forget that H. is still today registered trademark name by Bayer. Along with aspirine...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Coffee...


Good luck mate. It'll be fine. Quick question re the Louis... why in gods name did they butcher the 6 with the date window?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

The Rado Captain Cook in 37mm keeps calling me.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Good luck mate. It'll be fine. Quick question re the Louis... why in gods name did they butcher the 6 with the date window?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who ta hell knows...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> The Rado Captain Cook in 37mm keeps calling me.


Ok... So 37mm dive watch. You know that dive watches generally wear smaller due to their relatively small dial size? Will wear like a 35mm watch..

Also, white date window with red numbers? What's that about.. If they're making a custom date wheel, they might as well have made a color matching one.. but I guess they had to stay true to a bad design descision of the original..

Bezel isn't lumed.. not even a pip at 12.

Then it's 2k... I guess if you like that size, there's not much out there in the dive segment, but still, 2k for a pretty ordinary dive watch... If I'd spend 2k on a Rado, it would be one of their fully ceramic watches. Those at least warrant the price, they stay like new for a life time (no exaggeration).

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> The Rado Captain Cook in 37mm keeps calling me.


That's cos it doesn't have any friends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> That's cos it doesn't have any friends


haha!

You what does have a friend now though?

This.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> haha!
> 
> You what does have a friend now though?
> 
> ...


Wouldnt look good on me but looks great on you. That era produced so many watches that at a glance from a distance look similar ...

34mm 
Gold case
Leather band
No bezel

It's when you get up close and get the details and foibles and movements bug that this hobby consumes you. You even infected me for a time with the Longines bug . I've always wanted to find a Movado vintage that was gorgeous but never seen even one I liked. They have an amazing history.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> 34mm
> Gold case
> Leather band
> No bezel
> ...


Some were 36mm


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Some were 36mm


\

Pure class, great acquisitions @ the Longines, Zenith and Vulcain, Mr. Cairo! Wow!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Well it arrived. Didn't really know what to expect but boy I'm happy with it. The facets and sharpness of the hands and indices are incredible - I'm impressed Seiko.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well it arrived. Didn't really know what to expect but boy I'm happy with it. The facets and sharpness of the hands and indices are incredible - I'm impressed Seiko.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speechless. Congrats Rusty, what a watch. That finish :O
View attachment 12900731


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Kewl


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Speechless. Congrats Rusty, what a watch. That finish :O
> View attachment 12900731


I know it's a lot of money but it was under 2k. I've handled a lot of watches in that price range and this feels more like 4k. And 3 got sold to fund it so no outlay. Can't find a mark on it








Officially claiming it as my exception

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Update on the one in/one out criteria...I bought the Hamilton Khaki Field for $248 and just sold the Scurfa Diver One for $215. Not great but not bad either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well it arrived. Didn't really know what to expect but boy I'm happy with it. The facets and sharpness of the hands and indices are incredible - I'm impressed Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! Congratulations! That "could" be an exit watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Update on the one in/one out criteria...I bought the Hamilton Khaki Field for $248 and just sold the Scurfa Diver One for $215. Not great but not bad either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not too shabby. Is that your only purchase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not too shabby. Is that your only purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir. I'm taking WPAC 2018 very seriously. I have two watches (Ginault Ocean Rover and Hamilton Khaki Field) and no plans to add in 2018. I am considering a purchase for early 2019 but time will tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Wimads said:


> CeeCab705 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rado Captain Cook in 37mm keeps calling me.
> ...


The big thing with me is that I have 6" wrists. I know all of that stuff, and I think you forgot to mention the fact that it only has 100m and no screw down. I still love it though. I was between the Oris 65 and the Rado when I decided to go the the 65.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Yes sir. I'm taking WPAC 2018 very seriously. I have two watches (Ginault Ocean Rover and Hamilton Khaki Field) and no plans to add in 2018. I am considering a purchase for early 2019 but time will tell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The two watches you have are very different as well which is great. A diver and a field. If it was 2 divers then boredom more likely to set it. Keep up the fight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> The big thing with me is that I have 6" wrists. I know all of that stuff, and I think you forgot to mention the fact that it only has 100m and no screw down. I still love it though. I was between the Oris 65 and the Rado when I decided to go the the 65.


It only has 100m and no screw down crown. . Remember our job is to bash deter demotivate the purchase..... once it is bought the deed is done but until then the faults will get found. If it is your exception then fab. If not then try to consider with Basel 2018 coming up in a month, those 37mm Rados will be cheaper in a year.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> I will wear Gshock for a while...as it comes to sleep... What day is today.. Thursday? Plan is to open shop on next friday. If I manage to sleep for 8 hours in total for 7 days I will be lucky. I have to do that all by myself.


:rodekaart

Don't do it, man. Work 16 hours the first day. 12 the next day. 10 the next day. Sleep is SO important to your health. It lets your body regenerate and fight sickness so much more efficiently.

I may not be good at talking people out of watches, but I DO know that what you're suggesting for your body is bad.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> I know it's a lot of money but it was under 2k. I've handled a lot of watches in that price range and this feels more like 4k. And 3 got sold to fund it so no outlay. Can't find a mark on it
> Officially claiming it as my exception
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


b-)

The GS looks awesome, Rusty. Congratulations.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Update on the one in/one out criteria...I bought the Hamilton Khaki Field for $248 and just sold the Scurfa Diver One for $215. Not great but not bad either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


:-! I bought a Scurfa for my brother. It eats batteries. Or I've got a bad batch of batteries. You did GREAT by getting $215 for it.

I had a Khaki Mechanical and I have a Khaki King; they're much nicer watches, IMO.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Smaug said:


> :-! I bought a Scurfa for my brother. It eats batteries. Or I've got a bad batch of batteries. You did GREAT by getting $215 for it.
> 
> I had a Khaki Mechanical and I have a Khaki King; they're much nicer watches, IMO.


That's the first I've heard of the battery issue. I think it's a nice watch...it's just a saucer on my wrist.

Love the Hamilton. I like the old school vibe of it, hand winding it every morning, and that it's pretty darn clise (as close as I can get in the modern sense) to the watch my maternal grandfather wore for 50+ years. Just a great, simple, and traditional watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

*Exit Watch Attempt....*



Yep, it landed today. It meets expectations, which were high.

First Impressions:


It looks noticeably thicker than my old 2254
The 7 bps movement (25,200 bph) is noticeably slower (to me at least) than the old 2254's 8. Not irritating or anything just not as smooth
Lume is not in the same league as the 2254 either, with its bigger markers and sword hands with more lume capacity
The bracelet is better on this one, though it would have been nice if it were tapered to keep it a bit lighter I don't think I'll need to spring for the upgraded micro-adjust clasp, as I managed to get the perfect fit with just the half links. We'll see where summer takes me.
The crystal's better too; the AR really helps. I don't think the 2254 had it. The main crown was nicer on the 2254, but it may have just been properly worn-in, whereas this one isn't yet.
I've never seen such a complex system for removing bracelet links. You can see the screw heads in the pix; I presumed it had screw pins. But no. The screws (one on each end of each link) are just caps for the pin that is drifted out, once the screw on each end of it is removed. The screws are tiny, too. Although this is "nicer" than the old friction fit pin bracelet of the 2254, I'm not sure it is actually any *better*. I never had a pin drift out on the 2254, and it was much, much quicker to size. I feel like they did this to make folks feel like jeweler needed to size it for them.
Overall size of the watch head is good, even on my small wrist.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Smaug said:


> *Exit Watch Attempt....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Onegas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> *Exit Watch Attempt....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Smaug! I do like the look of these......

........so whats the rest of the exit plan?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> The big thing with me is that I have 6" wrists. I know all of that stuff, and I think you forgot to mention the fact that it only has 100m and no screw down. I still love it though. I was between the Oris 65 and the Rado when I decided to go the the 65.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/38-mm-vintage-inspired-diver-eta-2824-2-a-4615801.html


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I know it seems like I say this about every vintage Longines I acquire, but here is another mini grail / exit watch that's on its way:























Stainless steel case with most of its original finish still visible and sharp edges. Original, spotless dial, signed crown, even has some of the enamel left on the golden medal on caseback...

Cal. 340 -- arguably the best Longines automatic mov't before the 70s (and one of the best of all time). Durable, accurate, amagnetic and only 4.45mm thick.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I know it seems like I say this about every vintage Longines I acquire, but here is another mini grail / exit watch that's on its way:
> 
> View attachment 12904099
> 
> ...


Lovely Mr C, lovely.......

.......but how do you tell them all apart? They all look the same to me b-)

And what's the exit plan or is this an excuse for buying another watch?! :think:

And you used the phrase "mini grail" that is a banning offence.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Maybe my subconscious is trying to get me banned so this madness stops...!

And yes, basically "exit watch (collection)" is a reason to, well, get some exit watches...

But seriously. How does one tell one's kids apart? Same thing.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Maybe my subconscious is trying to get me banned so this madness stops...!
> 
> And yes, basically "exit watch (collection)" is a reason to, well, get some exit watches...
> 
> But seriously. How does one tell one's kids apart? Same thing.


I hear a cry for help here.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

This one is actually memorable Mr. C. Well done...


...but the rest ain't. How about some culling?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> This one is actually memorable Mr. C. Well done...
> 
> ...but the rest ain't. How about some culling?


He's only got three watches you know.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> He's only got three watches you know.......


But they all look the same :-d


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> That's the first I've heard of the battery issue. I think it's a nice watch...it's just a saucer on my wrist.
> 
> Love the Hamilton. I like the old school vibe of it, hand winding it every morning, and that it's pretty darn clise (as close as I can get in the modern sense) to the watch my maternal grandfather wore for 50+ years. Just a great, simple, and traditional watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree re the Hamilton. It's a design classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> But they all look the same :-d


Good point......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> This one is actually memorable Mr. C. Well done...
> 
> ...but the rest ain't. How about some culling?





Hornet99 said:


> He's only got three watches you know.......


Four, actually, counting the Flagship - but culling would be very difficult nonetheless.

The Vulcain Cricket is such a unique piece -- functionally and mechanically -- that despite its "common" looks, it cannot be compared to the rest. Besides, one day (vintage) Crickets will be worth lots of cash, already they are moving out of the affordable range compared to some years ago. When I will find a steel one at a reasonable price I won't hesistate to grab it (funds permitting).









The Flagship is indeed memorable for reasons already mentioned. While best known in collector's circles for their chronographs, Longines had some important time-only models and the Flagship is one of them. These have appreciated about as much as vintage Omega has lately. Plus I'm a sucker for 12-3-6-9 dials!










That leaves the Silver Arrow and the Zenith Sporto. Less legendary than the two watches above, they each still have some merit.

The Silver Arrow was Longines' late 50s attempt to reach the younger population with a cool sportswatch.















The cal. 23ZS may not be as celebrated as the later 30L or 280, but is cool nonetheless. And I actually really mostly like the design on this one. Great dial and case shape! And they're getting much rarer to find (in unaltered condition).

That leaves us with the Zenith Sporto. Maybe the most pedestrian of the bunch were it not for its funky 70s shape, less common numbered dial (for the Sporto range) and hi-beat calibre 2562 (28800 A/h). Plus, like Longines, Zenith has an amazing history, which for me adds that "nice to own" factor.









If I'll have to sell one of all these one day I suppose the Zenith would be the weakest link and the first contender. And then maybe the Silver Arrow. But the Cricket and Flagship ain't going anywhere.

I don't have the funds to play in the big boy vintage chronograph game (Longines 30CH, Zenith El Primero) but I am trying to get more or less important pieces in the gamut of brands I like and can afford. This means mostly time-only (Cricket excepted) but there are plenty of historical models to be had in that genre.

Some years back I had an opportunity to get a Tudor Ranger and an early 50s Longines Conquest in amazing and original state at a very fair price. I let it pass by and now both these models are utterly unaffordable. I had been thinking lately (and especially since our exit watches talk) to not let that happen again wherever I could help it. Especially before these become unattainable as well.

So, no culling so far 

(Other watches incidentally shown not part of above description are purely for resale and don't count towards my personal collection)

In a way, really, WPAC has shown me the light


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> *Exit Watch Attempt....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once sized it's done, so don't worry about that. I had to add a half link into the GS bracelet and the link screws were the size of electrons so I feel your pain. I suggest a nice vintage leather (JLC or Bulang and Sons or similar) as it will give you a second watch. The deep gloss dial looks amazing on leather. If someone held a gun to my head and insisted I sell all my watches and kept only my SMPc then I could live with it. It's prob my most versatile watch - goes with any strap pretty much. To illustrate....







I think you chose well. Only thing I'd change is the bezel with those scalloped edges which are designed NOT to be gripped 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Maybe my subconscious is trying to get me banned so this madness stops...!
> 
> And yes, basically "exit watch (collection)" is a reason to, well, get some exit watches...
> 
> But seriously. How does one tell one's kids apart? Same thing.


Mr C. It's nice. But 4 watches in 2 weeks? Did three "mini grails" not satisfy you enough to at least cease and desist from prowling watch sites online for even a fortnight? Cmon man make SOME effort . A month ago you were a self proclaimed one watch guy. Now you've got a collection ?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> He's only got three watches you know.......


4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Aye, and I have a suspicion it will be growing... Need an Ultra-Chron in there...



RustyBin5 said:


> Mr C. It's nice. But 4 watches in 2 weeks? Did three "mini grails" not satisfy you enough to at least cease and desist from prowling watch sites online for even a fortnight? Cmon man make SOME effort . A month ago you were a self proclaimed one watch guy. Now you've got a collection ?!?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Mr C. It's nice. But 4 watches in 2 weeks? Did three "mini grails" not satisfy you enough to at least cease and desist from prowling watch sites online for even a fortnight? Cmon man make SOME effort . A month ago you were a self proclaimed one watch guy. Now you've got a collection ?!?


This ^^^^^^^



RustyBin5 said:


> 4


Yep, realised my mistake......



MrCairo said:


> Aye, and I have a suspicion it will be growing... Need an Ultra-Chron in there...


C'mon mr C o|

You started off with Longines, sold 'em all, had a Turtle, said you were a one watch man, bought a Hamilton, sold the Hamilton and now your back to buying vintage Longines. OK, I may have missed out some steps but can you see the picture here.......?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I know, I know. But I'm cured now. The light is shining bright and shows me the way!



Hornet99 said:


> C'mon mr C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Aye, and I have a suspicion it will be growing... Need an Ultra-Chron in there...


You HAD an ultra chron and flipped it inside a month if I recall?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

True, I was going on a holiday and needed the cash.

I would have regretted it more were it not for a nice profit 



RustyBin5 said:


> You HAD an ultra chron and flipped it inside a month if I recall?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> True, I was going on a holiday and needed the cash.
> 
> I would have regretted it more were it not for a nice profit


I'm not averse to profit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

At work while you Obviously all have too much time on hands... Slackers...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

'tis true!



sinner777 said:


> At work while you Obviously all have too much time on hands... Slackers...


Stay hydrated out there, good Sinner!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

As it comes to UltraChron... Just sold this one. In 18k gold.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

duuuuuuuuuude...



sinner777 said:


> As it comes to UltraChron... Just sold this one. In 18k gold.


man that's nice... monobloc?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I think I just heard Mr C stamp his feet ... it's already sold. Let it go 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think I just heard Mr C stamp his feet ... it's already sold. Let it go ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gone.. I had it taken to service center to open it and they bought it.

Amazing movement. It runs like Gatling gun. Wroooooooooom....

Mr. C you missed the bullet... Gold one.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I know, I know. But I'm cured now. The light is shining bright and shows me the way!


If you say it often enough you'll start believing it won't you? :roll:



RustyBin5 said:


> You HAD an ultra chron and flipped it inside a month if I recall?


Classic rebuy syndrome......



MrCairo said:


> True, I was going on a holiday and needed the cash.
> 
> I would have regretted it more were it not for a nice profit


You chose holiday over a watch? :rodekaart


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> At work while you Obviously all have too much time on hands... Slackers...


......and don't forget to get some rest.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think I just heard Mr C stamp his feet ... it's already sold. Let it go ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reckon he'd have either wee'd himself a bit with excitement or got a semi.... ... b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Gone.. I had it taken to service center to open it and they bought it.
> 
> Amazing movement. It runs like Gatling gun. Wroooooooooom....
> 
> Mr. C you missed the bullet... Gold one.


Presumably you made a nice profit?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Rub it in, why don't you?



sinner777 said:


> Amazing movement. It runs like Gatling gun. Wroooooooooom....
> 
> Mr. C you missed the bullet... Gold one.


No matter.

Soon...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Rub it in, why don't you?
> 
> No matter.
> 
> ...


I bet seeing that one from Sinner has fanned the flames of your lust hasn't it?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Presumably you made a nice profit?


No.. Just broke even.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> No.. Just broke even.


Could have sold it to Mr C for double ...........


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Could have sold it to Mr C for double ...........


Probably could have. Sinner, you suck


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

My loins are on fire!



Hornet99 said:


> I bet seeing that one from Sinner has fanned the flames of your lust hasn't it?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Could have sold it to Mr C for double ...........


Now don't forget your WPAC ethics..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just realised with all that buying talk that its the first time in 3 or 4 years that I don't have any parcels with watch-related stuff on the way. 
Customs here will probably contact me soon to check on my health.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> My loins are on fire!


You need to see a medical professional........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Now don't forget your WPAC ethics..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Could was the important word........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Just realised with all that buying talk that its the first time in 3 or 4 years that I don't have any parcels with watch-related stuff on the way.
> Customs here will probably contact me soon to check on my health.


Same here George.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

This GS. One thing about it. 19mm lugs. Anyone got any 19mm straps kicking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> This GS. One thing about it. 19mm lugs. Anyone got any 19mm straps kicking about?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Two-Piec...hash=item3f700ab6d9:m:me6MX3kFEKfJPti-A8Wee_w

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universa...hash=item440cbadbee:m:mGTBLktWxLDEJy_G2pzWTsg

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universa...hash=item3d3ed1b8ac:m:mrdsSwANHnM8SzO5oHiMJ-A


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Two-Piec...hash=item3f700ab6d9:m:me6MX3kFEKfJPti-A8Wee_w
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universa...hash=item440cbadbee:m:mGTBLktWxLDEJy_G2pzWTsg
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universa...hash=item3d3ed1b8ac:m:mrdsSwANHnM8SzO5oHiMJ-A


I think it deserves something better Mr C.....

Bulang and Sons do 19mm or you could go custom.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

fvc74 said:


> I'm still not sure if I will be able to sell them, but I definitely need to change my watch spending habits, so let's do this.
> 
> Update: 12 watches sold, 6 still up for sale and zero purchases.
> I've been avoiding WUS and Instagram, removed both ebay and Watchrecon apps and it seems to be working fine. Went to Canada with my family for three weeks with 4 watches (Nodus, Glycine, Seiko Cocktail and Undone) and I only missed one or two from my collection. Let's see if I can keep it this way.
> ...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I like the first one, possibly stylistically a bit casual for the GS. Dunno. Was thinking glossy dressy hmm. Back to the drawing board 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Well played that man!!!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet I know its stupid when talking about an expensive watch but I grudge paying £100 + for a strip of old cow. Its the Scotsman in me  I paid £100 for a nato from Tudor once and had to lie down for a week. In an ideal world besides being 19mm it would have curved ends for a neat finish at the case....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

fvc74 said:


> fvc74 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still not sure if I will be able to sell them, but I definitely need to change my watch spending habits, so let's do this.
> ...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Those suede straps I posted that come in various colours are actually quite nice and comfortable, I have used a few on my watches in the past


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hornet I know its stupid when talking about an expensive watch but I grudge paying £100 + for a strip of old cow. Its the Scotsman in me  I paid £100 for a nato from Tudor once and had to lie down for a week. In an ideal world besides being 19mm it would have curved ends for a neat finish at the case....


I've bought cheap leather straps and realised it was a false economy. Ok the bulang straps are a bit of a rip off but I'd still go with a good manufacturer and spend a little bit more than £5......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RIOS has some 19mm, some of the nicest straps I had. Seller is reputable too. That "olive grau" (olive gray) color is killer for the GS

https://www.ebay.nl/itm/19mm-16-RIOS1931-Vintage-Look-genuine-Leder-BAND-made-Germany-Strap-Uhrband/332155035479?hash=item4d55fb9f57:m:mRl3_9Ai-ZMu64Sz9RNnp0g


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> It only has 100m and no screw down crown. . Remember our job is to bash deter demotivate the purchase..... once it is bought the deed is done but until then the faults will get found. If it is your exception then fab. If not then try to consider with Basel 2018 coming up in a month, those 37mm Rados will be cheaper in a year.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're doing a great job by then because I haven't purchased it yet. I have an AD right down the street from me too. I've been there 2x in the last 3 months to try it on.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Lovely Mr C, lovely.......
> 
> .......but how do you tell them all apart? They all look the same to me b-)
> 
> ...


Isnt that an orient homage ?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/38-mm-vintage-inspired-diver-eta-2824-2-a-4615801.html


Thanks for the suggestion. I actually ran into maen the other day because there may have been an article WUS main page. It's a really good deal but I'm not too sure about ever getting a micro brand. I always think about how long they'll stick around for and how difficult it may be to get parts in the future.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> You're doing a great job by then because I haven't purchased it yet. I have an AD right down the street from me too. I've been there 2x in the last 3 months to try it on.


Then you are doing it the right way - making sure it's not a passing crush. Still think old models will see discounts once Basel new 2018 shinys come out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> fvc74 said:
> 
> 
> > Taking watches out of your box and "hiding" them is an interesting way to see of you miss them.......
> ...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Isnt that an orient homage ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hornet I know its stupid when talking about an expensive watch but I grudge paying £100 + for a strip of old cow. Its the Scotsman in me  I paid £100 for a nato from Tudor once and had to lie down for a week. In an ideal world besides being 19mm it would have curved ends for a neat finish at the case....


https://www.ebay.com/usr/suf5inat

all sizes, takes custom orders too


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

So after using my exception in mid-January to get a Seaforth, I'm back in the abstinence saddle. Playing strap dress-up with the new addition has certainly helped, and I honestly haven't missed the Bulova Moon I sold off to fulfill one-in-one-out (despite still thinking it's a nice watch).

Now the journey to my 40th birthday watch in 2019 commences.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well...










Isnt that an orient homage ?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

LMAO


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Looks good Smaug! I do like the look of these......
> 
> ........so whats the rest of the exit plan?


I need to flip or give away a few digitals, do some soul-searching on a couple others. Get the Tissot regulated, get the Bell-Matic overhauled. I think that should do it.

I'm not so concerned with abstaining altogether, as much as keeping the overall quantity of watches and out-of-pocket cost down. So I might slip a vintage American pocket watch in somewhere.

The only possible kink in the plan is the Stowa MO. I still want one, and they're getting more and more expensive. I have the money for it now left over from the Rolex sale, but trying to reserve that money for maintaining the current fleet.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I actually ran into maen the other day because there may have been an article WUS main page. It's a really good deal but I'm not too sure about ever getting a micro brand. I always think about how long they'll stick around for and how difficult it may be to get parts in the future.


I've had that thought cross my mind before, but the movement is the key element, so I'd not worry about that.....


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

MrCairo said:


> I know it seems like I say this about every vintage Longines I acquire, but here is another mini grail / exit watch that's on its way:
> 
> View attachment 12904099
> 
> ...


That's a good-looking vintage watch.

....However, not that different from your current grail Longines that you've already got. (Silver Arrow)

I like the vintage watches too, but I realized that most of them from a given era look very similar. Might as well just pick your favorite representative from that era and be done.

For example, I decided I had to have a Hamilton Intra-Matic. Looking at my collection, it's very similar to my vintage Bucherer that I wore yesterday. (Only it lacks the seconds hand and is not the correct vintage size...)

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


>


He's right though and you're not denying it.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you getting some rest sinner? Don't want to here you have collapsed or something......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I need to flip or give away a few digitals, do some soul-searching on a couple others. Get the Tissot regulated, get the Bell-Matic overhauled. I think that should do it.
> 
> I'm not so concerned with abstaining altogether, as much as keeping the overall quantity of watches and out-of-pocket cost down. So I might slip a vintage American pocket watch in somewhere.
> 
> ...


You've just bought an amazing looking watch (I'm a bit jealous.....) that the majority of people will never own and you're already looking for something else (doesn't matter if you've been looking at it for awhile). Take some time to enjoy it Smaug!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I love you guys...I really do. I feel a kinship with the fellas here unlike I have with any other group on WUS.

It is great fun living vicariously through all of you. Though we are supposed to curbing our appetites and, basically, restricting our activity to “window shopping” it seems some in our midst are just as active as they were (hunting and gathering) prior to joining WPAC 2018. I am getting an eye-ful and an insight into how I used to behave. By this time last year I had already flipped 6 to 8 watches. That could have been a weekly tally for some of you. From my perspective, some here are taking this seriously, semi-seriously, and not very seriously at all. Those who are pass throughs for watches, you know who you are, are still, really, engaging in the frenetic behavior that brought us all here...still keeping to the letter of the law and the RULES but aren’t really embracing the ethos and spirit of WPAC 2016. 

Like I said...I love y’all...and it’s fun (interesting) to drive by and see the accident on the side of the road but...just like the actual collision I have to drive by...I am glad that I am safe and am firmly in control with both hands on the steering wheel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I love you guys...I really do. I feel a kinship with the fellas here unlike I have with any other group on WUS.
> 
> It is great fun living vicariously through all of you. Though we are supposed to curbing our appetites and, basically, restricting our activity to "window shopping" it seems some in our midst are just as active as they were (hunting and gathering) prior to joining WPAC 2018. I am getting an eye-ful and an insight into how I used to behave. By this time last year I had already flipped 6 to 8 watches. That could have been a weekly tally for some of you. From my perspective, some here are taking this seriously, semi-seriously, and not very seriously at all. Those who are pass throughs for watches, you know who you are, are still, really, engaging in the frenetic behavior that brought us all here...still keeping to the letter of the law and the RULES but aren't really embracing the ethos and spirit of WPAC 2016.
> 
> ...


Ditto! Seeing all the purchasing kinda keeps me in check.......


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

rosborn said:


> I love you guys...I really do. I feel a kinship with the fellas here unlike I have with any other group on WUS.
> 
> It is great fun living vicariously through all of you. Though we are supposed to curbing our appetites and, basically, restricting our activity to "window shopping" it seems some in our midst are just as active as they were (hunting and gathering) prior to joining WPAC 2018. I am getting an eye-ful and an insight into how I used to behave. By this time last year I had already flipped 6 to 8 watches. That could have been a weekly tally for some of you. From my perspective, some here are taking this seriously, semi-seriously, and not very seriously at all. Those who are pass throughs for watches, you know who you are, are still, really, engaging in the frenetic behavior that brought us all here...still keeping to the letter of the law and the RULES but aren't really embracing the ethos and spirit of WPAC 2016.
> 
> ...


Glad Mr. Cairo and I could help! ?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just listed another watch for sale. The Timex Expedition chrono. Considering also listing my Certina HAQ. 

Speedy Pro... I'm coming for you. I think that would qualify as a worthy exception LOL.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> You've just bought an amazing looking watch (I'm a bit jealous.....) that the majority of people will never own and you're already looking for something else (doesn't matter if you've been looking at it for awhile). Take some time to enjoy it Smaug!


I think the key to success here is to change one's THOUGHT habits. If I just stop thinking about those others, I can enjoy this one more. But I haven't yet been able to do that without leaving the forum for an extended period.

I need to figure that out.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

I was searching through WUS and came across this beautiful watch- sold some time ago by none other than our own Uncle Ard- and now I really want one. Please bash away so I don't buy the next one that shows up on the 'bay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I think the key to success here is to change one's THOUGHT habits. If I just stop thinking about those others, I can enjoy this one more. But I haven't yet been able to do that without leaving the forum for an extended period.
> 
> I need to figure that out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Yep, same here.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> I was searching through WUS and came across this beautiful watch- sold some time ago by none other than our own Uncle Ard- and now I really want one. Please bash away so I don't buy the next one that shows up on the 'bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My my they gotta a whole bunch of stuff in that dial didn't they? Why do people want a frickin' moonphase watch eh? Is it cause they are stuck in a cave and need to know when the moon is out? Oh wait, its for werewolves isn't it. Oh yeah that would be handy if you're a werewolf. That and a GMT complication and you're just all set as a lycanthrope. Oh it's the date isn't it, don't I feel like a dick?! Still it just looks silly. Bet its really, really small (.....ladiez size, don't let Mr C see it, he'll call it is next mini grail).


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Jim44 said:


> I was searching through WUS and came across this beautiful watch- sold some time ago by none other than our own Uncle Ard- and now I really want one. Please bash away so I don't buy the next one that shows up on the 'bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The date windows coupled with the moonphase window look make it look like an angry guy with a lopsided gold mustache yelling at you.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> The date windows couple with the moonphase window look make it look like an angry guy with a lopsided gold mustache yelling at you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Its cogsworth from beauty and the beast..... |>


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Just listed another watch for sale. The Timex Expedition chrono. Considering also listing my Certina HAQ.
> 
> Speedy Pro... I'm coming for you. I think that would qualify as a worthy exception LOL.


Same thing here,
also a Certina on its way to the sales forum , and probably a G Gerlach,

Speedy, here I come, someday...


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> I was searching through WUS and came across this beautiful watch- sold some time ago by none other than our own Uncle Ard- and now I really want one. Please bash away so I don't buy the next one that shows up on the 'bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't bash that one,
because this is on my wishlist;


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

chinchillasong said:


> I can't bash that one,
> because this is on my wishlist;
> View attachment 12906279


Tbh what I'd really like is this:










Meteorite dial. Very cool. Too expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> I can't bash that one,
> because this is on my wishlist;
> View attachment 12906279


Ye but that's how it SHOULD have been done. No Arabic numbers on the hour indices - silver hands instead of those yellow buttery hands on the Enicar. Not got issue with the watch per se, but too many different colours going on for me . Steel case steel hands. Or on the Jaeger gold hands but gold case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Last day of the week with the Timex. Paired with my favorite shirt.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I won't bash, as I think it's a very cool watch. However... I will say that unless the seller can document that it has been serviced recently, you should plan for at least a $500 bill immediately after acquisition. Servicing complex vintage mechanicals is pretty dear, these days...



Jim44 said:


> I was searching through WUS and came across this beautiful watch- sold some time ago by none other than our own Uncle Ard- and now I really want one. Please bash away so I don't buy the next one that shows up on the 'bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

This^^. Servicing a day-date GMT moonphase automatic? Seriously, that's the cost of a new non-moonphase GMT every two services or of a new simple auto each time you service it.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I love you guys...I really do. I feel a kinship with the fellas here unlike I have with any other group on WUS.
> 
> It is great fun living vicariously through all of you. Though we are supposed to curbing our appetites and, basically, restricting our activity to "window shopping" it seems some in our midst are just as active as they were (hunting and gathering) prior to joining WPAC 2018. I am getting an eye-ful and an insight into how I used to behave. By this time last year I had already flipped 6 to 8 watches. That could have been a weekly tally for some of you. From my perspective, some here are taking this seriously, semi-seriously, and not very seriously at all. Those who are pass throughs for watches, you know who you are, are still, really, engaging in the frenetic behavior that brought us all here...still keeping to the letter of the law and the RULES but aren't really embracing the ethos and spirit of WPAC 2016.
> 
> ...


Agreed friend! :-! I'm fond of everyone in this thread. And well said.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Last day of the week with the Timex. Paired with my favorite shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been doing the one watch for a week thing since the start of the year haven't you JC? Good effort :-!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

RLextherobot said:


> The date windows coupled with the moonphase window look make it look like an angry guy with a lopsided gold mustache yelling at you.


Post of the thread!
Will never unsee that now you've nailed it


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Glad Mr. Cairo and I could help! 藍


Quite! Next patient, please!



Jim44 said:


> I was searching through WUS and came across this beautiful watch- sold some time ago by none other than our own Uncle Ard- and now I really want one. Please bash away so I don't buy the next one that shows up on the 'bay


It's a beauty and I'd definitely tap that, but I have to agree with what others have voiced about servicing. Something to keep in mind, even (or especially) with new offerings like the Montblanc. Then again, I don't believe servicing should be the most important deciding factor (otherwise I should very well stop collecting vintage).


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> This^^. Servicing a day-date GMT moonphase automatic? Seriously, that's the cost of a new non-moonphase GMT every two services or of a new simple auto each time you service it.


Its not GMT. It is pointer date with Moonphase. Movement is actually not so complicated.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jim44 said:


> I was searching through WUS and came across this beautiful watch- sold some time ago by none other than our own Uncle Ard- and now I really want one. Please bash away so I don't buy the next one that shows up on the 'bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you plan to wear it all the time, it is PITA to adjust once out of sinc.

You have two pushers on sides and normal two position crown.

And to be honest I dont see anybody wearing Moonphase pointer day date month "smiley" every day..


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thought I had lost all interest in watches but I've got a grail again. Phew!


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> Unless you plan to wear it all the time, it is PITA to adjust once out of sinc.
> 
> You have two pushers on sides and normal two position crown.
> 
> And to be honest I dont see anybody wearing Moonphase pointer day date month "smiley" every day..


Gotta say, all of these bashes have been great, but this one here gets a gold star for effectiveness. Thanks fellas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Thought I had lost all interest in watches but I've got a grail again. Phew!


Beautiful. Or do this for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Thought I had lost all interest in watches but I've got a grail again. Phew!


Looks rather like the Seiko SARX035.......


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Thought I had lost all interest in watches but I've got a grail again. Phew!


Looks very similar to the Seiko SDGM003.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

In my not so urgent search for a smaller, thinner chronograph I've stumbled upon the Zenith Chronomaster El Primero.

38mm, 12.45mm thick and cool with the silver dial and tri-colored sub dials, also crazy expensive for me. Gray market dealers have it at ~$4500, no idea what the used market is yet.

Need some bashing and input.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> In my not so urgent search for a smaller, thinner chronograph I've stumbled upon the Zenith Chronomaster El Primero.
> 
> 38mm, 12.45mm thick and cool with the silver dial and tri-colored sub dials, also crazy expensive for me. Gray market dealers have it at ~$4500, no idea what the used market is yet.
> 
> ...


Besides pricing, got nothing bad to say. As far as chronos go, this and the Speedy, for me, are top dogs. And I love chronos.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> In my not so urgent search for a smaller, thinner chronograph I've stumbled upon the Zenith Chronomaster El Primero.
> 
> 38mm, 12.45mm thick and cool with the silver dial and tri-colored sub dials, also crazy expensive for me. Gray market dealers have it at ~$4500, no idea what the used market is yet.
> 
> ...


Ask yourself if you really, really want to spend that much money on a watch? Do you really need it? Is it going to be any better at timing than a cheap Casio? Are you going to treat it like a baby because its so expensive? Is it going to make you more intelligent, better looking or more successful? *

Being honest I can't think of much to bash on it, apart from the size, the subdial colours and a fairly boring overall aesthetic.......

* Hint: the answer is no to all of these........
......apart from the one about treating it like a baby.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Ask yourself if you really, really want to spend that much money on a watch? Do you really need it? Is it going to be any better at timing than a cheap Casio? Are you going to treat it like a baby because its so expensive? Is it going to make you more intelligent, better looking or more successful? *
> 
> Being honest I can't think of much to bash on it, apart from the size, the subdial colours and a fairly boring overall aesthetic.......
> 
> * Hint: the answer is no to all of these........


Pricing, as you and jkpa point out, is the obvious hurdle. Would have to buy used or find a smoking gray market deal and it would still be a psychological barrier.

We'll have to agree to disagree on the aesthetic, I think it's one of the nicest looking chronos available, different yet not out there in terms of design. Certainly not boring when compared to the ubiquitous black-dialed Speedmaster Pro.

The answer to your other questions is obviously no, if it were yes, we would have all been out of here with a cheap Casio long ago.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> In my not so urgent search for a smaller, thinner chronograph I've stumbled upon the Zenith Chronomaster El Primero.
> 
> 38mm, 12.45mm thick and cool with the silver dial and tri-colored sub dials, also crazy expensive for me. Gray market dealers have it at ~$4500, no idea what the used market is yet.
> 
> ...


Great watch I have to admit. However, a few things about that watch:

1) the seconds are not subdivided on the dial, which may or may not be an issue for you. But especially with the high beat EP movement, which has a high level of precision, it would be nice to be able measure in increments less than one second.

2) the movement does not hack

3) when setting the time/date the crown positions are reversed on the EP movement, for some unknown reason

That's the best I can do, sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Let's be honest. This may be completely utilitarian but is far more accurate, needs no servicing, and comes on pretty much any phone. Who needs an auto chrono









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Pricing, as you and jkpa point out, is the obvious hurdle. Would have to buy used or find a smoking gray market deal and it would still be a psychological barrier.
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree on the aesthetic, I think it's one of the nicest looking chronos available, different yet not out there in terms of design. Certainly not boring when compared to the ubiquitous black-dialed Speedmaster Pro.
> 
> The answer to your other questions is obviously no, if it were yes, we would have all been out of here with a cheap Casio long ago.


Why spend so much money on one watch, especially if it's a psychological barrier? Isn't this telling you something. Will it make you happy? For a little bit maybe, but eventually will you be caught up in the equivalent of a nuclear arms race......? I still love the Tudor BB but buying one is a step to far for me, it's not that I couldn't afford it, it's more that I can't justify it, thankfully I've made peace with this.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> Let's be honest. This may be completely utilitarian but is far more accurate, needs no servicing, and comes on pretty much any phone. Who needs an auto chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take that a step further and it says you don't need a watch at all really does it........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, so about a month back I started my experiment with a 6 watch collection, keeping aside my other watches, till my seaforth arrives. It should be delivered by tomorrow, so I thought it would be a good time to evaluate the experiment. There are some interesting observations to be made for sure!

I've been charting my watch worn count per month since last October, so here is a comparison of my average not including January 2018 vs the count during the experiment:

Average worn per month, October - December 2017









Worn 12 jan - 17 feb









The average of 2017 does reflect the actual wear pattern pretty well, there actually was quite little variation in the pattern between the months. So the apparent difference between this average and the wear pattern during the experiment is quite significant.

What immediately strikes is the difference between the Lineage and the other watches. It has been my most worn watch since I aquired it, but never quite by such a distance.
Another difference is the position of the Turtle, which went from second place to bottom. Also the Orthos, although still being in third position, it isn't ahead of the rest by the same margin it used to, and got overtaken by the seagull, which got double the wear it used to.

My theory/feeling is that within a smaller collection, the watches are not competing as much for my attention. In a big collection of 12 watches, the watches that stand out get most attention - the bigger and shinier dive watches in this case.
In the 6 watch collection I suddenly found I prefered the smaller watches. 
As for the lineage, I already liked it because of its functionality, precision, case design, grab and go factor, and comfort; but now the 'boring' dial wasn't as much of a problem anymore either, because it had less visual competition in the smaller collection each morning when picking a watch, making it my absolute favorite.
So it is kind of a funny observation that my watch preferences are actually influenced by the size of my collection.

Something else that you might be wondering about the second graph is that there are 9 watches in there, not 6. The ones between brakets are the ones I put aside. As you can see, I did get tempted to wear them a few times.
The SDGM I wore once, and it reconfirmed its position outside the collection. It will he put up for sale. It is a gorgeous watch, but I just don't enjoy it enough on the wrist. Its a sought after discontinued watch, which is why I kept it as long as I did; but it should be on someone's wrist rather than in my watch box. It will probably return what I paid for it, so no harm there.
The Mondaine I actually missed. It will return in my rotation. I need a light dial in my collection, and it's a great size for my wrist. If I keep the size of my collection down, it will probably be worn again.
The Helson is an undecided case. I didn't really miss it a lot, but it is a true casual summer watch; so I think I might miss it in summer. I will hold off a selling descision on that one for a few more months.

The Turtle is in the danger zone, and I'm less sure about the Orthos as well. Both are heavy and a tad too big. I think I will start a new 6 watch experiment tomorrow, putting the Orthos and Turtle aside, re-including the Mondaine. The rotation will consist of: Union, Seagull, Lineage, G-shock, Mondaine and Seaforth.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Take that a step further and it says you don't need a watch at all really does it........


Yes you're right, but I personally find it less rude to glance at my wrist than pull my phone out to check the time when talking to people, in either work or my personal life

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Thought I had lost all interest in watches but I've got a grail again. Phew!


The pinstripe bracelet is really not my favorite but everything else looks very Grand Seiko esq

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nyamoci said:


> Yes you're right, but I personally find it less rude to glance at my wrist than pull my phone out to check the time when talking to people, in either work or my personal life
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I always feel slightly rude checking the time on my wrist as I think that people will think I'm bored........:-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so about a month back I started my experiment with a 6 watch collection, keeping aside my other watches, till my seaforth arrives. It should be delivered by tomorrow, so I thought it would be a good time to evaluate the experiment. There are some interesting observations to be made for sure!
> 
> I've been charting my watch worn count per month since last October, so here is a comparison of my average not including January 2018 vs the count during the experiment:
> 
> ...


It's always thought this was a good idea, but never can be arsed to do it....... :roll:


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Phew...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Why spend so much money on one watch, especially if it's a psychological barrier? Isn't this telling you something. Will it make you happy? For a little bit maybe, but eventually will you be caught up in the equivalent of a nuclear arms race......? I still love the Tudor BB but buying one is a step to far for me, it's not that I couldn't afford it, it's more that I can't justify it, thankfully I've made peace with this.......


The only arms race I got caught up in was with Seikos, G Shocks and the like; so it never got nuclear.

I only own 2 watches and will never own more than 4-5, quality over quantity for sure. We're probably more similar than different in our buying philosophies and anything over $2,000 would be a big step for me too. This purchase would be planned for much later down the road, 2019 for sure and maybe 2020.

I'm very focused on what I'm going to buy to permanently keep in my small collection. A few flippers will show up and leave quickly but there's not much out there I find interesting, the Zenith is certainly that.

I posted it primarily because I don't know much about the brand or the model and wanted some constructive bashing and insight.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Phew...


All finished then?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> In my not so urgent search for a smaller, thinner chronograph I've stumbled upon the Zenith Chronomaster El Primero.
> 
> 38mm, 12.45mm thick and cool with the silver dial and tri-colored sub dials, also crazy expensive for me. Gray market dealers have it at ~$4500, no idea what the used market is yet.
> 
> ...


Been on my own radar for a long time as well that one. The way the subdials very slightly overlap is a bit annoying to my eyes tho. The movement is superb and no doubting it's a great watch but not sure it's 4500 great. I do live the tricolour layout and the size is very versatile. Not a heavy bash I'm afraid cod I like it - a lot. I think I'm used market or even grey market 3250 - 3700 is possible (maybe).

The word iconic is used a lot in watches. I think this design is though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The only arms race I got caught up in was with Seikos, G Shocks and the like; so it never got nuclear.
> 
> I only own 2 watches and will never own more than 4-5, quality over quantity for sure. We're probably more similar than different in our buying philosophies and anything over $2,000 would be a big step for me too. This purchase would be planned for much later down the road, 2019 for sure and maybe 2020.
> 
> ...


Similar in buying habits? :think:

I've realised that I change tastes on a fairly regular basis and once this happens I grow bored of what I've got and head off in a new direction. OK, not an earth shattering revelation I realised. Secondly, I've realised that when I find a style I like I tend to go after more of the same. Examples? Seiko turtles, bought 3 of them, sold 'em all. NTH subs, bought 3, sold 'em all. Squale GMTs, bought 3, sold one and selling the other two seeing the pattern yet? Yeah. Crazy. Current obsession is seiko, love the 62mas modern reissue I've got and I realised that the interest in the sumo is because I like the case shapes. Its the next obsession.......

Conclusions? Well, one thing is that I'm pretty sure I'll be unlikely to ever find a watch that would be the "one" and taking that forward I'm pretty sure I'm always going to be changing watches. So knowing this will I be happier with myself and accept this? Yep, knowing this I can accept it rather than fighting to get something that will satisfy me completely......

.....I just hope that some stick in the collection. Oris 65 and SBDC051 seem to be safe currently b-).


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> All finished then?


Half way. Electrician. Wallpaper. And then shelves and counter


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The pinstripe bracelet is really not my favorite but everything else looks very Grand Seiko esq
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think that Citizen is gorgeous. Out of curiosity what are the prices of the two that were compared ?
Edit-sorry I was multi replying - was meaning the earlier two citizens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> In my not so urgent search for a smaller, thinner chronograph I've stumbled upon the Zenith Chronomaster El Primero.
> 
> 38mm, 12.45mm thick and cool with the silver dial and tri-colored sub dials, also crazy expensive for me. Gray market dealers have it at ~$4500, no idea what the used market is yet.
> 
> ...


Can't stand the date window biting into the minute track, or the overlapping sub-dials. It looks crowded.

On the real though, the colours are very nice.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Been on my own radar for a long time as well that one. The way the subdials very slightly overlap is a bit annoying to my eyes tho. The movement is superb and no doubting it's a great watch but not sure it's 4500 great. I do live the tricolour layout and the size is very versatile. Not a heavy bash I'm afraid cod I like it - a lot. I think I'm used market or even grey market 3250 - 3700 is possible (maybe).
> 
> The word iconic is used a lot in watches. I think this design is though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're thinking along the same lines then, $3-$3,500 USD is what I'm hoping to see on the used market.

It's a fairly new offering in 38mm and it may take a while for many to show up. I'm in no hurry and that will help.

Rusty, are you considering the 42mm or 38mm? L2L is 50mm on the 42mm.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> We're thinking along the same lines then, $3-$3,500 USD is what I'm hoping to see on the used market.
> 
> It's a fairly new offering in 38mm and it may take a while for many to show up. I'm in no hurry and that will help.
> 
> Rusty, are you considering the 42mm or 38mm? L2L is 50mm on the 42mm.


I'm not considering either. I've just always admired it. At that price it's Grail territory, and sticking $100 bucks aside each month would be an exciting journey as funds build towards having enough to buy one with cash. Considered that approach?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Similar in buying habits? :think:
> .


"Buying philosophies" not habits and related specifically to the amount spent on any one watch. I get nervous when it gets over $1,000.

So many really nice watches available under $1,000 but that doesn't mean I can't like or buy something more expensive if it really interests me.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Beautiful. Or do this for a fraction of the price.


So which are these models and what's the price difference ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think that Citizen is gorgeous. Out of curiosity what are the prices of the two that were compared ?
> Edit-sorry I was multi replying - was meaning the earlier two citizens
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks all for the suggestions. The thing about a grail for me is its unavailability. That Citizen was gone in a few months, its the only automatic from The Citizen line, custom caliber etc... a running joke goes that Citizen made some so that the execs would have a watch to gift their guests.

Aa for the question, the Signature line can be found for about 400$ and The Citizen for about $3k (maybe)


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's always thought this was a good idea, but never can be arsed to do it....... :roll:


Suppose you mean the charting. Its really not much of an effort if you do it right. Really only the setting up of the spreadsheet takes some initial effort. If you do it right, after setting up you don't need to do much. I do it in google spreadsheets rather than excel, so I can access it from my phone as well. Meaning I don't need to start my PC to do list my watch for the day; can do it on the fly during my commute, or any other empty moment of the day.
All I need to do is enter the watch for the day. And once a month:
- duplicate the sheet
- rename to current month 
- enter name of previous month (so it references the previous sheet for calculating an average)
Everything else is automatic.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> "Buying philosophies" not habits and related specifically to the amount spent on any one watch. I get nervous when it gets over $1,000.
> 
> So many really nice watches available under $1,000 but that doesn't mean I can't like or buy something more expensive if it really interests me.


Interesting point this raises. How exactly does spending £750 or £900 on a watch differ from spending say £1300. Is £1000 just an arbitrary line in the sand for convenience purposes to help us keep our spending in check 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Unless you plan to wear it all the time, it is PITA to adjust once out of sinc.
> 
> You have two pushers on sides and normal two position crown.
> 
> And to be honest I dont see anybody wearing Moonphase pointer day date month "smiley" every day..


Owning a moon phase is the only reason to buy a watch winder.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Smaug said:


> I think the key to success here is to change one's THOUGHT habits. If I just stop thinking about those others, I can enjoy this one more. But I haven't yet been able to do that without leaving the forum for an extended period.
> 
> I need to figure that out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


You have the solution, leaving the forum is the only way to curb the appetite. It might sound painful, leaving a gap in your social scene for a period yet you'll soon find another interest. Hopefully it's not as consuming as watch collecting. Or, at least not as heavy on the bank account.

You're not the only one here in the trap, I suspect (including me) there's a few of us in the same situation.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm not considering either. I've just always admired it. At that price it's Grail territory, and sticking $100 bucks aside each month would be an exciting journey as funds build towards having enough to buy one with cash. Considered that approach?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is my approach. Prevents me from buying watches I don't really like and forces me to consider alternatives. It's worked so far.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> I always feel slightly rude checking the time on my wrist as I think that people will think I'm bored........:-d


In that case you need one of these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> We're thinking along the same lines then, $3-$3,500 USD is what I'm hoping to see on the used market.
> 
> It's a fairly new offering in 38mm and it may take a while for many to show up. I'm in no hurry and that will help.
> 
> Rusty, are you considering the 42mm or 38mm? L2L is 50mm on the 42mm.


I'm pretty sure one sold for 3600.00 USD, still expensive but a beauty of a chronograph. I've considered one yet my speedy automatic is still my favourite chronograph, it's one of the few watches I've never considered selling.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Interesting point this raises. How exactly does spending £750 or £900 on a watch differ from spending say £1300. Is £1000 just an arbitrary line in the sand for convenience purposes to help us keep our spending in check
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More of an arbitrary number for me. Not sure it keeps me in check but does force me to focus on the purchase a bit more.

As mentioned above, putting $100 a month away also slows things a little.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

fastfras said:


> Owning a moon phase is the only reason to buy a watch winder.


Truism

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> In my not so urgent search for a smaller, thinner chronograph I've stumbled upon the Zenith Chronomaster El Primero.
> 
> 38mm, 12.45mm thick and cool with the silver dial and tri-colored sub dials, also crazy expensive for me. Gray market dealers have it at ~$4500, no idea what the used market is yet.
> 
> ...


I've always liked those Zeniths based on photos. Up close, not so much. There's too much detail to fit in a 38mm watch. And it doesn't. The sub-dials are cramped.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> "Buying philosophies" not habits and related specifically to the amount spent on any one watch. I get nervous when it gets over $1,000.
> 
> So many really nice watches available under $1,000 but that doesn't mean I can't like or buy something more expensive if it really interests me.


I get ya fella....... |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Interesting point this raises. How exactly does spending £750 or £900 on a watch differ from spending say £1300. Is £1000 just an arbitrary line in the sand for convenience purposes to help us keep our spending in check
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always use what I think my better half would say if I said I was spending £1000 on a watch, irrelevant that it's money from watch sales. This and my own tight Northern ethics.....


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

The SMPc is seeing heavy action so far today:

Starting with breakfast:









Playing chess, helping LiFu with his merit badge requirement:









Snowball fight:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The most I’ve spent on a watch was £1100 for a Speedy Reduced, and personally, having that much money on my wrist made me nervous
Ironically, my birthyear Smiths W10 cost me less than the reissue PRS 29, but is now in the same territory. So it comes out on my birthday and special occasions

I’d second the ‘pretend you have a smaller collection’ method for focussing attention on the watches you *really* love

And found to my shame when searching for pics to illustrate a watch journey thread on another forum that there were 10s of watches I’d forgotten I’d owned
(My collection topped 100 back in the glory days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I don't understand why you would spend £600 x 5 watches but not £1500 x 2 watches. 3 k is 3 k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> The SMPc is seeing heavy action so far today:
> 
> Starting with breakfast:
> 
> ...


Looks good, glad thth you are enjoying it. :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't understand why you would spend £600 x 5 watches but not £1500 x 2 watches. 3 k is 3 k
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Partly because I'd not buy 5 £600 watches all in one go. Partly because of the worry of having that much money on my wrist. Partly because the fear of buying something that expensive and then finding that you got bored of it. Partly because I like variety. And partly a psychological barrier to spending that much money, whether it's logical or not.......

.......forgot to add that having been around the "going up market" game twice that as well I don't see the value proposition in going above £1000.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Man, I've been thinking a lot lately about my 40th Birthday Watch next year. For the longest time I thought it would definitely be a Speedy, but I've grown less enthused with the idea, as I think I'm just not a chronograph guy. Outside of pie in the sky watches like a Milgauss (couldn't ever justify the cost) or a Grand Seiko Spring Drive (theoretically within reach if the stars align, but sending to Japan for service is a huge turn-off) there just isn't a whole lot out there that I feel like what I already own isn't doing for me. I was really into the Tudor North Flag for ages because I thought it was a cool, modern tool watch at a good size, and the Seiko Marinemaster 300 will always have a special hold on me, but owning it would make my Sumo and Dracula (both of which I love) redundant. The thought that keeps occurring to me is that maybe the idea of a "special 40th birthday watch" is just a symptom of the WIS disease, with an arbitrary marker to justify it.

I dunno, I like what I have and feel satisfied, but I would have said the same thing this time last year and I've bought and sold numerous watches since. I guess the trick will be to save, see how I feel in a year or so and if I'm not feeling the urge to go big, hey, free money.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> The most I've spent on a watch was £1100 for a Speedy Reduced, and personally, having that much money on my wrist made me nervous
> Ironically, my birthyear Smiths W10 cost me less than the reissue PRS 29, but is now in the same territory. So it comes out on my birthday and special occasions
> 
> I'd second the 'pretend you have a smaller collection' method for focussing attention on the watches you *really* love
> ...


Yeah, £1000 for my Oris was a difficult decision.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't understand why you would spend £600 x 5 watches but not £1500 x 2 watches. 3 k is 3 k


Its mostly a way to keep buying IMHO. See what happened to Tanker. He had a limit on individual watch value but his collection ballooned.

It overcomes our natural inclination to avoid showing-off wealth if you don't feel all that rich or are just averse to wearing expensive jewellery. I'm not 'ready' to wear a 3k watch so I keep my five 600$ watches and feel that I've got a great deal, five watches 'as good as'.

After awhile you get tired of flipping through your 500$ watches. But you want more excitement. Then you're ready to move on to the first 3k watch. Then the second. Etc.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Man, I've been thinking a lot lately about my 40th Birthday Watch next year. For the longest time I thought it would definitely be a Speedy, but I've grown less enthused with the idea, as I think I'm just not a chronograph guy. Outside of pie in the sky watches like a Milgauss (couldn't ever justify the cost) or a Grand Seiko Spring Drive (theoretically within reach if the stars align, but sending to Japan for service is a huge turn-off) there just isn't a whole lot out there that I feel like what I already own isn't doing for me. I was really into the Tudor North Flag for ages because I thought it was a cool, modern tool watch at a good size, and the Seiko Marinemaster 300 will always have a special hold on me, but owning it would make my Sumo and Dracula (both of which I love) redundant.* The thought that keeps occurring to me is that maybe the idea of a "special 40th birthday watch" is just a symptom of the WIS disease, with an arbitrary marker to justify it.*
> 
> I dunno, I like what I have and feel satisfied, but I would have said the same thing this time last year and I've bought and sold numerous watches since. I guess the trick will be to save, see how I feel in a year or so and if I'm not feeling the urge and if not, hey, free money.


Totally agree with this. Just like getting a birth year watch. Another excuse.......

Also, with the MM300 don't you have to access the movement from the crystal? Does that entail sending it away for a service?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Also, with the MM300 don't you have to access the movement from the crystal? Does that entail sending it away for a service?


I don't think so, but regardless my understanding is that Seiko service centres in North America can handle everything short of a Spring Drive. Sending a watch off to a continental destination is a bit less worrisome to me in theory.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Sell the Sumo and get the MM300. The MM300 makes the Sumo obsolete, but the Monster is a different style entirely. That will also stick with the one-in, one-out exception for the year. Save 20 bucks here and there in an envelope, since you have plenty of time to save.

This would let you get the 40th B-day watch for a bit less outlay. Tell your family you're saving for a special watch to commemorate your 40th birthday and you'd like cash or checks. It would be even MORE special if it came from everyone, right?

Later, if you find the Monster is not getting worn because of the MM300, sell it at that point. There's no shame in that and it would be simplifying your collection. You might even enjoy the Marinemaster more, due to it being less watered down in the collection.

Have you ever tried on a Milgauss? They're pretty thick for what they are, due to that extra shield inside the caseback. Also, no date might be a major drawback in day-to-day wear. I've thought of a Milgauss more than once, (i love the dial and lightning bolt seconds hand) but I just couldn't do it.



RLextherobot said:


> Man, I've been thinking a lot lately about my 40th Birthday Watch next year. For the longest time I thought it would definitely be a Speedy, but I've grown less enthused with the idea, as I think I'm just not a chronograph guy. Outside of pie in the sky watches like a Milgauss (couldn't ever justify the cost) or a Grand Seiko Spring Drive (theoretically within reach if the stars align, but sending to Japan for service is a huge turn-off) there just isn't a whole lot out there that I feel like what I already own isn't doing for me. I was really into the Tudor North Flag for ages because I thought it was a cool, modern tool watch at a good size, and the Seiko Marinemaster 300 will always have a special hold on me, but owning it would make my Sumo and Dracula (both of which I love) redundant. The thought that keeps occurring to me is that maybe the idea of a "special 40th birthday watch" is just a symptom of the WIS disease, with an arbitrary marker to justify it.
> 
> I dunno, I like what I have and feel satisfied, but I would have said the same thing this time last year and I've bought and sold numerous watches since. I guess the trick will be to save, see how I feel in a year or so and if I'm not feeling the urge to go big, hey, free money.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> *Tell your family you're saving for a special watch to commemorate your 40th birthday and you'd like cash or checks. It would be even MORE special if it came from everyone, right? *


This is a good idea.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> This is a good idea.


Less likely to be flipped too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Less likely to be flipped too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


F'real. The two watches I own guaranteed never to get sold or traded are keepsakes from friends (one of whom is no longer with us). Can't imagine ever letting either go.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, so I need to persuade the ball and chain to buy me an MM300. Maybe I could put the seed in my daughters head and she can persuade her........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, so I need to persuade the ball and chain to buy me an MM300. Maybe I could put the seed in my daughters head and she can persuade her........


Just wait. Sell the squales and use that cash

Edit. And don't buy one new. £1400 should be the max to pay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Timing her screen time: 30 minutes, and we go to the park:









Time check at the park:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just wait. Sell the squales and use that cash
> 
> Edit. And don't buy one new. £1400 should be the max to pay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta sell 'em first ain't I Rusty. As well I was joking re the MM300, it'll sit too tall on the wrist for comfort. Anyway, Squale funds maybe allocated for something non-horological.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Gotta sell 'em first ain't I Rusty. As well I was joking re the MM300, it'll sit too tall on the wrist for comfort. Anyway, Squale funds maybe allocated for something no-horological.......


Even better 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I ranked my watches tonight in order of favouritism - and of my 24, the top 12 contained only one steinhart. I don't think I have it in me to sell them though. I have sold 2 and 3 further up for sale, but I'm really struggling to visualise much changes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> I ranked my watches tonight in order of favouritism - and of my 24, the top 12 contained only one steinhart. I don't think I have it in me to sell them though. I have sold 2 and 3 further up for sale, but I'm really struggling to visualise much changes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wanna share? Guessing the GS is high on the list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Wanna share? Guessing the GS is high on the list
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't actually rank them 1-24. Just grouped them into "top 12" and "others". Was just messing with idea of yet another cull this time from 24-20. You know...identify the straggling wildebeest 

If I get time tomorrow I'll make a list in order. Might not be the appropriate thread for a SOTC tho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Didn't actually rank them 1-24. Just grouped them into "top 12" and "others". Was just messing with idea of yet another cull this time from 24-20. You know...identify the straggling wildebeest
> 
> If I get time tomorrow I'll make a list in order. Might not be the appropriate thread for a SOTC tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Didn't actually rank them 1-24. Just grouped them into "top 12" and "others". Was just messing with idea of yet another cull this time from 24-20. You know...identify the straggling wildebeest
> 
> If I get time tomorrow I'll make a list in order. Might not be the appropriate thread for a SOTC tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Full on SOTC probably not needed but would be interesting to see the top 12 in order of preference (could be just in one photo) and maybe the bottom 12 as well......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Full on SOTC probably not needed but would be interesting to see the top 12 in order of preference (could be just in one photo) and maybe the bottom 12 as well......


Ok sorry for pic quality 







ok order subject to whim and change

1. Tudor heritage chrono
2. Omega moon moon
3. Grand Seiko gmt
4. Omega SMPc blue
5. Tudor BBR
6. Breitling SOH
7. Tudor BBChrono
8. Tag Grand Carrera
9. Tudor Pelagos
10. Longines 302L
11. Steinhart Black Sea
12. Fortis B42 chrono gmt

Ones that were almost in 
BB41, Ginault ocean rover, steinhart 39mm coke gmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Gotta sell 'em first ain't I Rusty. As well I was joking re the MM300, it'll sit too tall on the wrist for comfort. Anyway, Squale funds maybe allocated for something non-horological.......


Bad idea. It's hard enough to get watch funds without letting Life suck them up when you DO come across them. Save the proceeds for your exception our future grail.

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> I ranked my watches tonight in order of favouritism - and of my 24, the top 12 contained only one steinhart. I don't think I have it in me to sell them though. I have sold 2 and 3 further up for sale, but I'm really struggling to visualise much changes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's no shame in having some that are more favored than others. Just keep them in mind when you find something else you've just GOT to have.

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok sorry for pic quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. How about a bit closer shot of that back row? (Can't see a thing)

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> Its not GMT. It is pointer date with Moonphase. Movement is actually not so complicated.


...And full calendar. It would definitely cost more to service than a simpler watch. If you like it that much, start the search. My point was just go into it with eyes open.

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Thought I had lost all interest in watches but I've got a grail again. Phew!


Very nice. Looks to have an AR coating or two and solid end links. Has it also got the Miyota 9015 movement and sapphire crystal?

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> In my not so urgent search for a smaller, thinner chronograph I've stumbled upon the Zenith Chronomaster El Primero.
> 
> 38mm, 12.45mm thick and cool with the silver dial and tri-colored sub dials, also crazy expensive for me. Gray market dealers have it at ~$4500, no idea what the used market is yet.
> 
> ...


To me, the multi-color dial would get old in a hurry. Are you quite sure it wouldn't for you also?

Service may also be higher than the usual expensive chrono service on account of it being a Zenith. (even from an independent watchmaker) something to ask the Zenith guys.

Very nice watch though.

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Ask yourself if you really, really want to spend that much money on a watch? Do you really need it? Is it going to be any better at timing than a cheap Casio? Are you going to treat it like a baby because its so expensive? Is it going to make you more intelligent, better looking or more successful? *
> 
> Being honest I can't think of much to bash on it, apart from the size, the subdial colours and a fairly boring overall aesthetic.......
> 
> ...


Hornet: The size was one thing he really liked about it.

OP: a cheaper path to your goal would be a vintage watch, just serviced. They tended not too be so large, 40 years ago.

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Bad idea. It's hard enough to get watch funds without letting Life suck them up when you DO come across them. Save the proceeds for your exception our future grail.
> 
> -Jeremy
> 
> Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


What if its potentially going towards a classic Ducati motorbike?


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Why spend so much money on one watch, especially if it's a psychological barrier? Isn't this telling you something. Will it make you happy? For a little bit maybe, but eventually will you be caught up in the equivalent of a nuclear arms race......? I still love the Tudor BB but buying one is a step to far for me, it's not that I couldn't afford it, it's more that I can't justify it, thankfully I've made peace with this.......


I don't know... You're not exactly going wild here. How's about getting those Squales sold, save slowly, and think on it in the meantime?

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so about a month back I started my experiment with a 6 watch collection, keeping aside my other watches, till my seaforth arrives. It should be delivered by tomorrow, so I thought it would be a good time to evaluate the experiment. There are some interesting observations to be made for sure!
> 
> I've been charting my watch worn count per month since last October, so here is a comparison of my average not including January 2018 vs the count during the experiment:
> 
> ...


Sell the  and Orthos and replace the pair of them with a mini . Cushion cases are SO comfortable, when they're the right size for a fellow's wrist.

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> I always feel slightly rude checking the time on my wrist as I think that people will think I'm bored........:-d


I had a university professor (an older Korean guy) who used to remove his watch before each class and replace it afterwards. I asked him about it, (naturally) and he said it was so he wouldn't appear disrespectful to us by checking his watch all the time.

Might not be a bad idea during meetings when a fellow has to get out on time. Or even a pocket watch on the table.

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> Phew...


Yikes, I hope that isn't paint spray...

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Sell the  and Orthos and replace the pair of them with a mini . Cushion cases are SO comfortable, when they're the right size for a fellow's wrist.
> 
> -Jeremy
> 
> Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


Honestly don't really like the mini turtle. Disappointing case shape. 
I will see how the coming experiment turns out. If I do miss a diver, I might look for a smaller one. I've thought about modding an SKX. Those small citizen divers (forgot the name for a minute) also are really appealing. Also spotted a nice small hamilton diver in my local watchmaker's shop window, that might be interesting. So there are options  but I'm not sure I need a diver.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

fastfras said:


> Owning a moon phase is the only reason to buy a watch winder.


I sold my beautiful Sea-Gull for this reason. Unless worn every day as one's only watch or wearing the movement out too quickly on a winder, they're just a pain.

After selling mine, I decided I'd keep my eyes peeled for a quartz moon phase watch in the future, preferably lacking a seconds complication. I believe Fred Constant makes one...?

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> What if its potentially going towards a classic Ducati motorbike?


THAT will quickly get more expensive than watch collecting. They're so finicky and unreliable. I used to be a motorcyclist; I'm riding a Honda Silver Wing these days, as it fits my suburban lifestyle better. (I also find that I don't do dumb things as often on the maxi scooter.)

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Wimads said:


> Honestly don't really like the mini turtle. Disappointing case shape.
> I will see how the coming experiment turns out. If I do miss a diver, I might look for a smaller one. I've thought about modding an SKX. Those small citizen divers (forgot the name for a minute) also are really appealing. Also spotted a nice small hamilton diver in my local watchmaker's shop window, that might be interesting. So there are options  but I'm not sure I need a diver.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Can't go without a diver. The bezel is just too useful. Maybe a vintage one; those tended to have smaller cases, and cushions were just into fashion in the 70s.

(Boy, my wife can sure rip a mean fart in her sleep...I think my eyebrows just fell out...)

-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ok - I get the message - I'll consider joining the international watch collectors society, now you can stop spamming my eyeballs with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What if its potentially going towards a classic Ducati motorbike?


I approve 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Very nice. How about a bit closer shot of that back row? (Can't see a thing)
> 
> -Jeremy
> 
> Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


The back row 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The back row


While I like all four here, the Moon Moon and the SO are just stunning watches, just beautiful. closely followed by the GS


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> While I like all four here, the Moon Moon and the SO are just stunning watches, just beautiful. closely followed by the GS


Thanks Mr C. Tbh I could live with those being a four watch collection. Maybe plus a beater. Interesting they all have pale dials . Ok I'll add in a dark dial - that's 5.







meh too nice to be a beater. Damn I'm at 6.... and so it begins. This illness is very problematic . The GS and the TUDOR chrono are actually really hard to photograph well. From last summer this about the best I have at what's it actually looks like









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> ...And full calendar. It would definitely cost more to service than a simpler watch. If you like it that much, start the search. My point was just go into it with eyes open.
> 
> -Jeremy
> 
> Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


Dont worry I know about movement.

Service cost is conciderebly cheaper over here.

Handwind movement around 50$,automatic around 70$,chronograph around 120$. That includes full rehaul, regulation, gaskets, WR test.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Dont worry I know about movement.
> 
> Service cost is conciderebly cheaper over here.
> 
> Handwind movement around 50$,automatic around 70$,chronograph around 120$. That includes full rehaul, regulation, gaskets, WR test.


It's worth posting our watches to you to do this. For a small handling fee of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's worth posting our watches to you to do this. For a small handling fee of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a problem. Even with postage back it is still cheaper.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Very nice. Looks to have an AR coating or two and solid end links. Has it also got the Miyota 9015 movement and sapphire crystal?
> 
> -Jeremy
> 
> Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


Its a Citizen 0910 actually. One-off movement, for this and a couple related watches (white dial and gold L.E) only. It gets referenced as a Citizen and not a Miyota, like the older movements of the 70s. There's a nice thread on the watch here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/wolf-sheeps-clothing-citizen-automatic-cty57-1272-review-3271618.html

Maybe we should start an International Watch Flippers Society. On Instagram.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Guys guys, what's with these watch discussions here. Its starting to look an awful lot like enabling...

I know some of you here sold off a lot, so to you buying might be justified, but this here is stil watch purchase ABSTINENCE club... Any discussions on watches that you don't own should revolve around bashing.

Now for practise, my blooper from right at the start of 2018 arrived. Have a round at the Seasickforth.

I'll start. Sh*t its big... Not too big, but certainly bigger than I anticipated. I knew it would be 40mm, but guess the design had me expecting something more like 38mm. Will give it a chance, and see if it stands the test of time, because I certainly can't find any other fault on it.










Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Well, Wim is right of course.

And in the spirit of abstinence, the Zenith Sporto is for up sale. Partly in anticipation of the Silver Arrow, with which it would compete for wrist time.









Definitely a fun watch to wear -- I enjoyed it over the weekend. So legible! But when laying it down Sunday night I found saying goodbye to it would not be so hard. Plus, I can use the funds.

Unlike the Flagship, Silver Arrow and the Cricket(s), this one was initially bought for resale, but I suppose I got high on my own supply and fell in love with it a little. But I got to stick to my original intention, even if not quite fully aligned with WPAC regulations. Resale is resale and it should not have found its way in rotation.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Will give it a chance, and see if it stands the test of time, because I certainly can't find any other fault on it.


Except that undefined colour. It isn't yellow, it isn't ochre and it sure ain't orange enough for King's Day. What _were_ you thinking, man!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Except that undefined colour. It isn't yellow, it isn't ochre and it sure ain't orange enough for King's Day. What _were_ you thinking, man!


The color does vary a bit depending on lighting, but it sure is yellow, no question 

And don't enable the idea of getting a kings day watch kidding

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> The color does vary a bit depending on lighting, but it sure is yellow, no question
> 
> And don't enable the idea of getting a kings day watch kidding
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Its Prospex Yellow


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Dont worry I know about movement.
> 
> Service cost is conciderebly cheaper over here.
> 
> Handwind movement around 50$,automatic around 70$,chronograph around 120$. That includes full rehaul, regulation, gaskets, WR test.


I know right! At least one advantage of Balkan... 

Though I have to say it took me a while to find a reliable watchmaker. The one I go to now is very good and asks relatively "high" prices: about 60-70 euro for manual, 85-100 eur for automatic. What I do find annoying is that a lot of services here like watchmaking or tailoring, once they see you come regularly with new items to service / tailor, instead of getting some sort of "regular customer" discount, you'll find one day they suddenly raised their prices, just for you my friend! (current watchmaker excepted). I suppose they figure if you come with a new watch every month, you must be some sort of millionaire.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Sh*t its big... because I certainly can't find any other fault on it.


Errm.. the colour?








(Knew there was something it reminded me of. Thanks to our friends at IKEA)

the date window?








(UK power socket, for those of you who don't see them every day)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I don't know... You're not exactly going wild here. How's about getting those Squales sold, save slowly, and think on it in the meantime?
> 
> )


No I am not going wild here, but that's the point for me. Why save up for a very expensive watch (IMHO.....) that I'll more than likely get bored of eventually.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> THAT will quickly get more expensive than watch collecting. They're so finicky and unreliable. I used to be a motorcyclist; I'm riding a Honda Silver Wing these days, as it fits my suburban lifestyle better. (I also find that I don't do dumb things as often on the maxi scooter.)
> 
> -Jeremy
> 
> Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


Won't be quite that kind of classic Ducati. But it'll be hopefully for my 50th and if I've got some funds towards it it'll seem an easier sell to the better half......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Guys I think I've got my ultimate exit watch collection goals. For real. Check it out! (All photos not mine)

First of all, a nice, all-round dressy-but-not-too-serious watch: the 35mm *Longines Flagship*.









Then, the daily elegant-but-can-be-casual too: 38mm *Vulcain Cricket Classic 1951* (a limited edition from some years back, various models to choose from, going to be tough to find a good deal). I like these ones best:















If I can't find one of these, I'll have to keep looking for a pristine vintage steel model, like the one I have now in gold. Like this one:









Next, the casual sports watch. I don't want more than one here and it's going to be a tough one. It's a toss up between these two models that, at least from pics, I like equally well. Both 41mm.

*Heuer Autavia 02

*








*
Longines Avigation Big Eye
*








Actually leaning towards the Autavia at the moment...!

And lastly, the everything else watch (including beach duties and possible urban warfare if the Reds attack again)









Casio MRW 200H. 20 bucks, legible, probably not as tough as a G but I like the looks of this one better.

I'm telling you guys. This is it for me. No more shenanigans.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Guys guys, what's with these watch discussions here. Its starting to look an awful lot like enabling...
> 
> I know some of you here sold off a lot, so to you buying might be justified, but this here is stil watch purchase ABSTINENCE club... Any discussions on watches that you don't own should revolve around bashing.
> 
> ...


F*@k me that's a strong colour.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> The color does vary a bit depending on lighting, but it sure is yellow, no question
> 
> And don't enable the idea of getting a kings day watch kidding
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That's not yellow. No way. That's the colour of dog sick after the animal has mistakenly eaten a tikka massla curry......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Guys I think I've got my ultimate exit watch collection goals. For real. Check it out! (All photos not mine)
> 
> First of all, a nice, all-round dressy-but-not-too-serious watch: the 35mm *Longines Flagship*.
> 
> ...


Heuer brings more to the table for me than the Longines. Besides you have the flagship in your line up. The bezel adds a modicum of gmt and the panda is very pleasing on the eye- also more likely to hold its value I think. The Casio - well I think there are numerous better looking beaters out there than that one. The rest of the watches you list are definitely stylish and what I could see you in, but the Casio is a no from me I'm afraid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> F*@k me that's a strong colour.......


It's tangerine. Def not yellow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> F*@k me that's a strong colour.......


Yes it is. I must admit it is a bit stronger than I expected also, however weird that may sound (you bought a yellow watch, what did you expect). A more glossy dial would certainly have subdued it a bit, but it has some kind of texture, hard to define. It certainly makes the color pop more than it already would normally.
I do like it a lot actually, but am undecided if I have the balls to wear it often. It is certainly an in your face yellow.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's tangerine. Def not yellow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess our dedinitions of yellow differ 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Agree with you on all counts on the Autavia. Gravitating towards that to be sure. As for the Casio: there may be better looking ones, but certainly not cheaper (and with all numerals) that I can use for the dirty stuff and with plenty WR



RustyBin5 said:


> Heuer brings more to the table for me than the Longines. Besides you have the flagship in your line up. The bezel adds a modicum of gmt and the panda is very pleasing on the eye- also more likely to hold its value I think. The Casio - well I think there are numerous better looking beaters out there than that one. The rest of the watches you list are definitely stylish and what I could see you in, but the Casio is a no from me I'm afraid


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Guess our dedinitions of yellow differ
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Nope







. Only difference is mine doesn't have a date window

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Guys I think I've got my ultimate exit watch collection goals. For real. Check it out! (All photos not mine)
> 
> First of all, a nice, all-round dressy-but-not-too-serious watch: the 35mm *Longines Flagship*.
> 
> ...


Guess what your new name is going to be.........


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Guys I think I've got my ultimate exit watch collection goals. For real. Check it out! (All photos not mine)
> 
> First of all, a nice, all-round dressy-but-not-too-serious watch: the 35mm *Longines Flagship*.
> 
> ...


1. The GMT minute markers on those Vulcains are interesting...but in both photos you posted the GMT hand seems off. Not good. Another potential source for misalignment? Thanks but no thanks.

2. The Autavia is too big for your wrist.

3. That Casio looks OK but not Putin - proof.

You may stop crossing your fingers behind your back now.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

1.: Not GMT: Alarm markers (10, 20, 30, 40, 50 minute marks) for the alarm function (Cricket). You can set the alarm hand in smooth sweeps anywhere you like. The markers are just for orientation.

2.: True. But by the time I can afford it, I will have eaten very well.

3.: Nothing is Putin proof...



georgefl74 said:


> 1. The GMT minute markers on those Vulcains are interesting...but in both photos you posted the GMT hand seems off. Not good. Another potential source for misalignment? Thanks but no thanks.
> 
> 2. The Autavia is too big for your wrist.
> 
> ...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Guys guys, what's with these watch discussions here. Its starting to look an awful lot like enabling...
> 
> I know some of you here sold off a lot, so to you buying might be justified, but this here is stil watch purchase ABSTINENCE club... Any discussions on watches that you don't own should revolve around bashing.
> 
> ...


Sure is unique. Diver without bezel in mustard colour. It reminds me of japanese custom cars.

Over here Gshock since 15th.

This will be a great test for my wearing habits since TBH I see no reason to wear another watch. It is fire and forget, light and I have no trouble with wearing it all the time.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RLextherobot said:


> Man, I've been thinking a lot lately about my 40th Birthday Watch next year. For the longest time I thought it would definitely be a Speedy, but I've grown less enthused with the idea, as I think I'm just not a chronograph guy. Outside of pie in the sky watches like a Milgauss (couldn't ever justify the cost) or a Grand Seiko Spring Drive (theoretically within reach if the stars align, but sending to Japan for service is a huge turn-off) there just isn't a whole lot out there that I feel like what I already own isn't doing for me. I was really into the Tudor North Flag for ages because I thought it was a cool, modern tool watch at a good size, and the Seiko Marinemaster 300 will always have a special hold on me, but owning it would make my Sumo and Dracula (both of which I love) redundant. The thought that keeps occurring to me is that maybe the idea of a "special 40th birthday watch" is just a symptom of the WIS disease, with an arbitrary marker to justify it.
> 
> I dunno, I like what I have and feel satisfied, but I would have said the same thing this time last year and I've bought and sold numerous watches since. I guess the trick will be to save, see how I feel in a year or so and if I'm not feeling the urge to go big, hey, free money.


Amen bro.

There was a time not so long ago when I was going to purchase a milestone birthday watch. You are absolutely correct, that sentiment is a WIS thing. No one, outside of watch forums, considers such a thing.

There are many watches that I have owned that I never would have known about were it not for WUS. The first nice watch I ever owned was a TAG Heuer 300M Aquaracer quartz. I couldn't ever tell you how many watches ago that was. I joined WUS around that time and fell in love with a SinnUX and had to have it. Sold the TAG, a watch I had been dreaming of owning for about 8 years. The insanity had begun... Like I said, that was MANY watches ago. Am I happier or more well off because of that journey? Nope. In fact, there were many times in that journey when I did not enjoy watches at all and just felt a great deal of anxiety because I "needed" the latest watch I had seen on WUS. I probably would've been just as happy with my TAG all this time.

This forum, and others like it that focus on a particular areas/items of interest - cameras, bows, firearms, guitars, watches, etc.) are especially conducive in taking an interest/love to obsessive levels that aren't healthy. As I look around my office, at people I consider to be pretty darn normal, I realize they have healthy interests in "things". They have one or two watches, if they have a watch at all. They have one guitar, if they have a guitar at all. You get my drift. This forum, and others like it, give us the notion, just because there are others like us "out ther", normalizing our behavior, that we are just like everyone else. Anorexia is abnormal and considered a psychological disorder. But...what if there were internet forums lauding the praises of anorexia? Discussing ways to do it, encouraging it, and...normalizing it? Would be okay then. No.

I'm really not comparing watches to anorexia but obsessive behavior is obsessive behavior - especially when it starts affecting the way you think about them. Wanting to be fit and thin is good. Enjoying watches is good. But looking in the mirror and seeing a fat person is not good and being so obsessed with watches that you miss time with you family/friend for pursuit of watches or getting depressed because you missed out on a watch purchase is not good.

Long blathering post and I am sorry. Last thing. We have a tendency to allow things to get out of control, to lose our perspective, to let things become hnhealthy. We need to regain perspective, balance, and health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Amen bro.
> 
> There was a time not so long ago when I was going to purchase a milestone birthday watch. You are absolutely correct, that sentiment is a WIS thing. No one, outside of watch forums, considers such a thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is true but the idea of a gift to oneself when marking a milestone like a 40th birthday is not uncommon. It may not be a watch. But a sports car, fancy trip, high $ tickets to a special event, jewelry, etc....

We just happen to gravitate towards watches and our special occasions to buy a watch can be having a bowel movement!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Got a strap coming for the GS. Weird thing tho guys given me tracking saying it's speed post, but for the life of me I can't find a site to track it on. Tracking number not recognised. Obv cause would be a typo in his tracking number but he's now on holiday and I can't contact. Any one else had things sent with "speed post" and did you have any issues with tracking numbers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is true but the idea of a gift to oneself when marking a milestone like a 40th birthday is not uncommon. It may not be a watch. But a sports car, fancy trip, high $ tickets to a special event, jewelry, etc....
> 
> We just happen to gravitate towards watches and our special occasions to buy a watch can be having a bowel movement!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think that getting yourself a gift for a "milestone" birthday is more an upper middle class to wealthy notion that has "trickled" down to lower income folk. Rewarding yourself for something that took no effort at all is just an excuse to purchase something. I wholeheartedly agree if we are talking about a hard won promotion, a significant marriage anniversary, or work retirement but not a birthday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Got a strap coming for the GS. Weird thing tho guys given me tracking saying it's speed post, but for the life of me I can't find a site to track it on. Tracking number not recognised. Obv cause would be a typo in his tracking number but he's now on holiday and I can't contact. Any one else had things sent with "speed post" and did you have any issues with tracking numbers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are instances where speed post does not imply tracked. Royal mail International untracked is faster than tracked to arrive here. What's your carrier?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Long blathering post and I am sorry. Last thing. We have a tendency to allow things to get out of control, to lose our perspective, to let things become hnhealthy. We need to regain perspective, balance, and health.


Thanks, I needed that. A watch sold and I was considering blowing 140 euro from the proceeds to an alligator strap that I'd probably wear for a few days on a year. o|


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I think that getting yourself a gift for a "milestone" birthday is more an upper middle class to wealthy notion that has "trickled" down to lower income folk. Rewarding yourself for something that took no effort at all is just an excuse to purchase something. I wholeheartedly agree if we are talking about a hard won promotion, a significant marriage anniversary, or work retirement but not a birthday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's an anniversary other than a birthday for your wedding. Seems the same thing to me....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> What's an anniversary other than a birthday for your wedding. Seems the same thing to me....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the effort? A marriage lasting 50 years takes effort. A promotion usually takes effort. A work retirement takes years of effort. Buying a watch for yourself for your birthday is selfish and is celebrating something that didn't really take any special effort on your part. It's kind of like buying a watch for yourself for Tuesday, February 20th, just because it's Tuesday or February 20th. Now, if someone wants to buy you a watch for your birthday...that's a different story.

Unfortunately, we are way too selfish and buying ourselves present is a sure sign of that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> What's an anniversary other than a birthday for your wedding. Seems the same thing to me....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My larger point is you "should" be buying a gift for your wife and she fir you. Buying an anniversary watch is very selfish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Where's the effort? A marriage lasting 50 years takes effort. A promotion usually takes effort. A work retirement takes years of effort. Buying a watch for yourself for your birthday is selfish and is celebrating something that didn't really take any special effort on your part. It's kind of like buying a watch for yourself for Tuesday, February 20th, just because it's Tuesday or February 20th. Now, if someone wants to buy you a watch for your birthday...that's a different story.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are way too selfish and buying ourselves present is a sure sign of that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Come on now....
As righteous as that all sounds there is one simple truth you've omitted . You ask where's the effort, well if I or anyone else wants to spend £x on a watch then where does the £x come from. Work = £ = effort. So yes there's effort. As for effort in achieving x years well if you lived in Paisley reaching 40 is near Miraculous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Chicken tikka massala.....?

Or maybe the korma?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Amen bro.
> 
> There was a time not so long ago when I was going to purchase a milestone birthday watch. You are absolutely correct, that sentiment is a WIS thing. No one, outside of watch forums, considers such a thing.
> 
> ...


......


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Come on now....
> As righteous as that all sounds there is one simple truth you've omitted . You ask where's the effort, well if I or anyone else wants to spend £x on a watch then where does the £x come from. Work = £ = effort. So yes there's effort. As for effort in achieving x years well if you lived in Paisley reaching 40 is near Miraculous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure... There's always a special occasion and, therefore, always "some" reason to buy a new watch. We can always justify things.

To be honest, I think I'm out. This is supposed to be the Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club and what I continue to see are folk justifying any and all purchases, still scouring watch sites, and still flipping watches. I'm no saint, trust me, but we're all grown men here and the effort just seem to be there for many. I'm not perfect by any means but the last few exchanges are quite telling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

rosborn said:


> Where's the effort? A marriage lasting 50 years takes effort. A promotion usually takes effort. A work retirement takes years of effort. Buying a watch for yourself for your birthday is selfish and is celebrating something that didn't really take any special effort on your part. It's kind of like buying a watch for yourself for Tuesday, February 20th, just because it's Tuesday or February 20th. Now, if someone wants to buy you a watch for your birthday...that's a different story.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are way too selfish and buying ourselves present is a sure sign of that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Idk, making it through the year seems like it takes a lot of effort sometimes, ymmv

I also think it's ok to do something nice for yourself once in a while. And there are worse obsessions than watches, believe me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Where's the effort? A marriage lasting 50 years takes effort. A promotion usually takes effort. A work retirement takes years of effort. Buying a watch for yourself for your birthday is selfish and is celebrating something that didn't really take any special effort on your part. It's kind of like buying a watch for yourself for Tuesday, February 20th, just because it's Tuesday or February 20th. Now, if someone wants to buy you a watch for your birthday...that's a different story.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are way too selfish and buying ourselves present is a sure sign of that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





rosborn said:


> My larger point is you "should" be buying a gift for your wife and she fir you. Buying an anniversary watch is very selfish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





RustyBin5 said:


> Come on now....
> As righteous as that all sounds there is one simple truth you've omitted . You ask where's the effort, well if I or anyone else wants to spend £x on a watch then where does the £x come from. Work = £ = effort. So yes there's effort. As for effort in achieving x years well if you lived in Paisley reaching 40 is near Miraculous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree with Rosborn here. If you want to buy a watch buy one, but don't give it an arbitrary celebration moniker.......


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Jim44 said:


> Idk, making it through the year seems like it takes a lot of effort sometimes, ymmv
> 
> I also think it's ok to do something nice for yourself once in a while. And there are worse obsessions than watches, believe me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude...a lot of people here, EVERYONE, has done a lot of nice things for themselves over the years. How else do you explain having more than one watch, two at most? Give me a break.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I think it’s mostly perspective and context. If you are struggling with too many watches and too many “buys” this is a good place to have some sense slapped into you.

If you have things somewhat under control, like I feel I do, this is a good place for discussion and to tap into some sage advice on a variety of topics.

It can be both things at the same time, that’s just my perspective....


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> I think it's mostly perspective and context. If you are struggling with too many watches and too many "buys" this is a good place to have some sense slapped into you.
> 
> If you have things somewhat under control, like I feel I do, this is a good place for discussion and to tap into some sage advice on a variety of topics.
> 
> It can be both things at the same time, that's just my perspective....


I agree but why would you join if you're not going to take it seriously? It sounds like a good idea? It's like going to a marriage counselor, trying to save your marriage, but still "visiting" your mistress. It doesn't mean much if you don't take your commitment seriously.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

rosborn said:


> Dude...a lot of people here, EVERYONE, has done a lot of nice things for themselves over the years. How else do you explain having more than one watch, two at most? Give me a break.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not sure I understand your point here. People shouldn't do nice things for themselves?

Obviously many people here feel like this obsession is getting a bit out of hand for them, ie costing to much in terms of money, time, and/or effort. That's why we try to support each other as we try to reach our goals here.

But I'm not sure that more self-criticism is always particularly effective. I'll bet many of us already have that in spades. And having perfection as your goal almost always backfires, in my experience. A tree that bends does not break etc

That said, I grant you that there is a fine line between cutting yourself or someone else some slack and enabling. And different approaches may work for different people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok - I get the message - I'll consider joining the international watch collectors society, now you can stop spamming my eyeballs with it.


Sorry, I had that in my Tapatalk signature, I didn't realize it was doubling up with my signature here; thought it was replacing it. I'll edit it in to the main signature in small font and turn it off through Tapatalk.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Chicken tikka massala.....?
> 
> Or maybe the korma?


Lol.. let's keep it at korma, it's definitely not tikka orange. Some ppl seem to insist its orange... Its at most an orangish yellow (not a yellowish orange). In any case it's bright, even in a darker setting it still pops. Almost fluorescent, but not really. Its a funny color to grasp in words for sure.
Jason did some weird magic on that dial texture.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

rosborn said:


> I agree but why would you join if you're not going to take it seriously? It sounds like a good idea? It's like going to a marriage counselor, trying to save your marriage, but still "visiting" your mistress. It doesn't mean much if you don't take your commitment seriously.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If someone joined here they've at least admitted that a problem may exist. Taking it seriously yet having a relapse is possible, i guess if it's a serious problem you should delete your account and never come back.

I'm not in that position but I can see where it could be a problem for some people and personalities.

Not sure it reaches the marriage crisis for me but again it's context and perspective for each of us. If someone can slow down a bit or consolidate a few then I would see that as a success. Being here has been helpful for me but I was never in a terrible spot anyway.

For others it may be more complex. To each his own, I guess, they're just watches at the end of the day.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If WPAC works for you in some way then stick around. If it is of no benefit whatsoever then adios.... or stick around and just be observer here for a while maybe it'll change to more of your tastes.

But this thread has never been about any singular view of watch abstinence. Some people are taking abstinence literally. Others are viewing it as a reduction effort. And yet others have had a successful 2017 and cautiously optimistic on what they might actually purchase this year.

If you're looking to have others conform to your view then yeah this probably isn't the right spot for you. 

The reasons that we give ourselves to make any purchase that are beyond the needs of life are irrelevant. Some people make a big deal out of the watch they were wearing when their child was born. I don't remember what watch I was wearing any more than I remember what shoes I was wearing when my children were born. But I do remember every Vivid detail once they were born being cleaned up in the delivery room and given to me and my wife to hold.

If someone wants to buy a watch in 2 years for their 40th birthday, and they practiced watch purchasing abstinence until then...... sure sounds like they've been successful and I don't really care if they're buying a watch because they had a good cheeseburger at lunch at that time. 

Online is not always the easiest platform to express yourself clearly and I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt. If someone wants to buy themselves a gift it doesn't necessarily make them selfish in my eyes. They're just using that as a way to express a journey that they're on. I may not relate to that or even approve of it.....who cares!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Jim44 said:


> Not sure I understand your point here. People shouldn't do nice things for themselves?
> 
> Obviously many people here feel like this obsession is getting a bit out of hand for them, ie costing to much in terms of money, time, and/or effort. That's why we try to support each other as we try to reach our goals here.
> 
> ...


It's not hard to understand. You wrote that people should be able to treat themselves to something nice every once in a while. I wrote that people here have certainly done that...again...again...again... In fact, people in WPAC have treated themselves exceedingly well for some period of time, some 46 times in just a two-ish year period of time. I have done so myself. It's selfish and childish to only think about self gratification, not much different than a 15/16 pleasuring himself every day. At some point in our development it becomes important to stop being selfish. It's called being mature.

What would be a good occasion to treat yourself? Maybe a well earned promotion...maybe. But what about going a week without buying a new watch? How about a month. Or...going a week without eating pizza? Or...hey, I managed to get to work on time every day this week. You can create literally "any" reason why you "should" treat yourself or why you "deserve" something nice. The human mind is very good at convincing itself of anything. Now, one exception I could get behind is the one year anniversary of alcohol or drug addiction abstinence. That is a real milestone to treat yourself for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> It's not hard to understand. You wrote that people should be able to treat themselves to something nice every once in a while. I wrote that people here have certainly done that...again...again...again... In fact, people in WPAC have treated themselves exceedingly well for some period of time, some 46 times in just a two-ish year period of time. I have done so myself. It's selfish and childish to only think about self gratification, not much different than a 15/16 pleasuring himself every day. At some point in our development it becomes important to stop being selfish. It's called being mature.
> 
> What would be a good occasion to treat yourself? Maybe a well earned promotion...maybe. But what about going a week without buying a new watch? How about a month. Or...going a week without eating pizza? Or...hey, I managed to get to work on time every day this week. You can create literally "any" reason why you "should" treat yourself or why you "deserve" something nice. The human mind is very good at convincing itself of anything. Now, one exception I could get behind is the one year anniversary of alcohol or drug addiction abstinence. That is a real milestone to treat yourself for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I get what you are saying, but this feels like a societal issue of treating one's self for anything. It's not just watches though is it. I think Rosborn is raising a relevant issue especially considering where we are.......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wait, you’re supposed to stop at 15/16 years of age? 

I may need to re-evaluate more than just my watch buying habits....

This thread is full of sage advice!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Wait, you're supposed to stop at 15/16 years of age?
> 
> I may need to re-evaluate more than just my watch buying habits....
> 
> This thread is full of sage advice!


TMI, buddy boy...TMI. LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Wait, you're supposed to stop at 15/16 years of age?
> 
> I may need to re-evaluate more than just my watch buying habits....
> 
> This thread is full of sage advice!


No, no you don't stop. But the frequency decreases.......;-)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

rosborn said:


> I think that getting yourself a gift for a "milestone" birthday is more an upper middle class to wealthy notion that has "trickled" down to lower income folk. Rewarding yourself for something that took no effort at all is just an excuse to purchase something. I wholeheartedly agree if we are talking about a hard won promotion, a significant marriage anniversary, or work retirement but not a birthday.


It doesn't have to be _earned_ to commemorate something significant. Turning 40 is significant. Many of us would consider it to be the mid-point marker of a good long life. Looking back at a watch when one is 80, thinking: "I remember getting that for my 40th birthday, 40 years ago."

Another way to look at it would be the starting point of a story.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Smaug said:


> It doesn't have to be _earned_ to commemorate something significant. Turning 40 is significant. Many of us would consider it to be the mid-point marker of a good long life. Looking back at a watch when one is 80, thinking: "I remember getting that for my 40th birthday, 40 years ago."
> 
> Another way to look at it would be the starting point of a story.


+1

As @jcombs1 said.....perspective and context

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> If someone joined here they've at least admitted that a problem may exist. Taking it seriously yet having a relapse is possible, i guess if it's a serious problem you should delete your account and never come back.
> 
> I'm not in that position but I can see where it could be a problem for some people and personalities.
> 
> ...


Some here really haven't slowed down at all. Listen, pass through watches, buying and selling right away, is perpetuating the problem. Okay; so you're not keeping the watch bit you are still engaging in the behavior.

"They're just watches at the end of the day." If you really believe that then you don't understand WPAC at all. For everyone here, they are more than just watches. If that were not the case no one would be looking for their next watch. Oh no, this is much more a Gollum and Ring issues. You've seen or read the Lord of the Rings Trilogi, right? Whether they care to admit it there is. a "MY PRECIOUS" aspect to every one of their purchases, especially when that purchase is an impulse or thoughtless one. I will say that some claim to be making more thoughtful purchases but I am entirely sure that is being honest. As I wrote before, the human mind is incredibly adept at convincing itself of something. My understanding of WPAC and of the word abstinence is not doing something you are attracted to doing. Sexual abstinence does not mean it's okay if you put "it" in only part of the way or achieve gratification with your partner by some other means. It means no sex...period. Same with drugs. If you are abstaning from cocaine that does not mean you sre good to go if you "only"do one line every day or two. Both secual pleasure and the effects of drug use are appropriate analogies because they all, and watch purchading obsessions, feed the pleasure seeking areas of our brains. If you want to kick a habit you have to stop completely. Trust me, I know. I used to smoke 3 packs of cigarettes a day. I would have smoked more if there more time in the day. I had to quit cold turkey because anything less (nicotine gum or patches) would have kept the drug in my system and I just would have become addicted to either of them. Cold turkey gets you through withdrawals once and for all. It is painful but it's the best thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Live and let live, Rosborn. Not everyone who drinks is an alcoholic, and not everyone with a big collection or tendency to flip a lot of watches has a problem that requires strict adherence to someone else's rules.

I think we're ALL here in the spirit to limit ourselves, to one extent or another, and I think we've built some nice comaraderie in the process.

If this thread were truly limited to those who follow the original rules, there would be maybe 5 people. Or more, and no participation. 

Live and let live, bro. Shame if you want, but there's no need to leave in disgust.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

rosborn said:


> .It's selfish and childish to only think about self gratification...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, quite a leap you made there: buying watches for yourself = only thinking about self gratification (?)



rosborn said:


> ...not much different than a 15/16 pleasuring himself every day.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't think that's selfish or childish, not sure why you would (?) Also, it's been a while since I was 15/16, but only once a day at that age seems rather ascetic. 

A lot of all-or-nothing thinking and self-flagellation is apparent in your comments. I've been there, trust me. Not a healthy place to be. Also, it's just not an effective way to try to deal with obsessive behavior. Suppression never works. Better to deal with the underlying causes, it seems to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Jim44 said:


> Wow, quite a leap you made there: buying watches for yourself = only thinking about self gratification (?)
> 
> I don't think that's selfish or childish, not sure why you would (?) Also, it's been a while since I was 15/16, but only once a day at that age seems rather ascetic.
> 
> ...


Whatever. Like I said, some people get it and others don't. Sadly, you just don't understand obsession or addiction. You keep telling yourself that you buying watches is helping other people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

The most successful members last year were the ones that didn't stick around much. But they weren't that deep down the rabbit hole either.

Overall, those who did stick around and those who came back once a month or less were the most happy with WPAC2017. Its still a place to hang around and talk watches but you get a good spanking from time to time. Otherwise what's the point? "So, we must not buy any watches. Right? Right." Thread ends. Yay.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Smaug said:


> It doesn't have to be _earned_ to commemorate something significant. Turning 40 is significant. Many of us would consider it to be the mid-point marker of a good long life. Looking back at a watch when one is 80, thinking: "I remember getting that for my 40th birthday, 40 years ago."
> 
> Another way to look at it would be the starting point of a story.


Chances are you won't even have "that" watch when you are 80...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

rosborn said:


> It's not hard to understand. You wrote that people should be able to treat themselves to something nice every once in a while. I wrote that people here have certainly done that...again...again...again... In fact, people in WPAC have treated themselves exceedingly well for some period of time, some 46 times in just a two-ish year period of time. I have done so myself. It's selfish and childish to only think about self gratification, not much different than a 15/16 pleasuring himself every day. At some point in our development it becomes important to stop being selfish. It's called being mature.
> 
> What would be a good occasion to treat yourself? Maybe a well earned promotion...maybe. But what about going a week without buying a new watch? How about a month. Or...going a week without eating pizza? Or...hey, I managed to get to work on time every day this week. You can create literally "any" reason why you "should" treat yourself or why you "deserve" something nice. The human mind is very good at convincing itself of anything. Now, one exception I could get behind is the one year anniversary of alcohol or drug addiction abstinence. That is a real milestone to treat yourself for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really?
People treat themselves all the time. 
Finding a reason to do so is not always a way to enable, but can be a way to control ourselves.
We treat ourselves, to holidays, clothes, motorcycles, parties, whatever.
Setting a date can force us to take more time, to evaluate, to enjoy the hunt, the preparation.
And these things are not necessarily selfish or childish, a lot of stuff you can enjoy with family or friends,
to build relationships, to have worthwhile experiences.
I tend to see watches as something to enjoy, maybe as a treat, but also to share with others, 
not as self-pleasuring in a dark room.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Smaug said:


> Live and let live, Rosborn. Not everyone who drinks is an alcoholic, and not everyone with a big collection or tendency to flip a lot of watches has a problem that requires strict adherence to someone else's rules.
> 
> I think we're ALL here in the spirit to limit ourselves, to one extent or another, and I think we've built some nice comaraderie in the process.
> 
> ...


Last post for me. You can justify anything you like but my guess is this abstinence effort will be a blip on your radar and that's fine. Everyone has their story/excuses/reason, even if they aren'd really cogent. It's cool.

I wish everyone well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow, I’ve never read or seen the Lord of the Rings, so the reference is lost on me.

But from hence forward, I will now declare and refer to myself as Lord of the Watches. If that’s a thing? Is that a thing?

Maybe not, JC will be fine for current members. Any new members however, must refer to me as LOTW. 

It is so declared on the 19th day of the 2nd month of.....whatever....

Anyway, does anyone know how to correctly pronounce Jaeger LeCoultre?  

Kidding, peace out...


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

rosborn said:


> Whatever. Like I said, some people get it and others don't. Sadly, you just don't understand obsession or addiction.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Pretty condescending, especially coming from you tbh. How many watches have you owned again? Oh right, too many to count. But clearly you've got this whole obsession/addiction thing figured out. Let me know how that works out for you.



rosborn said:


> You keep telling yourself that you buying watches is helping other people.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Funny, I don't recall telling myself or anyone else that. But feel free to put words in my mouth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Wow, I've never read or seen the Lord of the Rings, so the reference is lost on me.
> 
> But from hence forward, I will now declare and refer to myself as Lord of the Watches. If that's a thing? Is that a thing?
> 
> ...


If you are Lord of the watches then you need to go to mount doom and throw your watch back into the fiery depths....... :-!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay guys i used this Taylor Swift reference on the C4th thread and i think it might be appropriate here....or maybe i just like the song....hmmmm...


'Cause the players gonna play, play, play, play, play
And the haters gonna hate, hate, hate, hate, hate
Baby, I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake I shake it off, I shake it off"

Let's return to MrCairo's exit Crickets

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

All this discussion (......and let's all try and stay friends here please guys!) has got me thinking.......

Why did I start WPAC? Simply because I recognised that my watch buying behaviour had become an addiction and from my view a somewhat unhealthy one. I don't think that I was actually enjoying it. Now I feel much calmer and can enjoy watches, I doubt that I'll be fully abstaining for the year, but I'll not be going crazy as I had before. Why still have WPAC then? Well, because I need something of a conscience to keep me in check. And it's always fun with you guys! 

But this has made me think about behaviours and whilst I think that treating yourself is OK, you've got to be careful here about using excuses for why you should buy this or that watch. All Rosborn is doing is being an exaggerated conscience for us all. Whether it be using a birthday as an excuse or that this Longines is slightly better than this other Longines, or that I really do need another black dialed diver, or I need a field watch cause I go outside occasionally or I need at least 3 dress watches for all the dressy events i never get invited to, or I need 5 chronographs because of all the timing events that I do. There all excuses we come up with aren't they......

If you've not got a problem then that's fine, but as Rosborn said this is an abstinence thread and there has been a lot of buying discussions and actual buying recently hasn't there?!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If you are Lord of the watches then you need to go to mount doom and throw your watch back into the fiery depths....... :-!


Only 'the one to rule them all' though. That's adding a new meaning to exit watch. Throw exit watch in the pits of mount doom and all your other watches loose their powers.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rosborn wasn't wrong on many counts, but like the people said, a harsh conscience ends up pushing you the wrong direction.

Regarding trading, since he brought it up; buying watches to trade has done me some good, abstinence wise. I understand that people may think that's its just a way to keep on flipping but its not. Just can't bond with a watch that was bought for that purpose. It ends up feeling like a chore. When flipping you get a rush before you open up the box and have a short honeymoon phase. None here, if anything, there's just concern that something may go wrong and end up loosing $$. I was very happy to pack up the dancing hands chronograph today, but wasn't particularly happy when it arrived, more like 'oh, that's..cute. Yawn.' Seems there's quite a market for these little buggers, it sold in like 4 hours.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I agree but why would you join if you're not going to take it seriously? It sounds like a good idea? It's like going to a marriage counselor, trying to save your marriage, but still "visiting" your mistress. It doesn't mean much if you don't take your commitment seriously.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe the name of this illustrious club is wrong then. Last time I looked my nuptials didn't allow an exception once a year . We are all adults here, and we all get different things from WPAC. For me it's curtailing my buying - I was never going to fully abstain as pretty much everyone knew. My numbers of buys has plummeted by some 70%+ tho so I'm happy. Does that make me selfish? Perhaps. But thats not my problem - I set my goals and I'm beating them. Suggest everyone just gets along and does the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> It's not hard to understand. You wrote that people should be able to treat themselves to something nice every once in a while. I wrote that people here have certainly done that...again...again...again... In fact, people in WPAC have treated themselves exceedingly well for some period of time, some 46 times in just a two-ish year period of time. I have done so myself. It's selfish and childish to only think about self gratification, not much different than a 15/16 pleasuring himself every day. At some point in our development it becomes important to stop being selfish. It's called being mature.
> 
> What would be a good occasion to treat yourself? Maybe a well earned promotion...maybe. But what about going a week without buying a new watch? How about a month. Or...going a week without eating pizza? Or...hey, I managed to get to work on time every day this week. You can create literally "any" reason why you "should" treat yourself or why you "deserve" something nice. The human mind is very good at convincing itself of anything. Now, one exception I could get behind is the one year anniversary of alcohol or drug addiction abstinence. That is a real milestone to treat yourself for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Whoa there Sandra. Selfish and childish to think about self gratification?..... 46 purchases in 2 yrs? - anyone would think you were having a pop at me ?. Fact is you could be having a go at anyone , but here's a few factoids...
1. I've sold as many as I've bought 
2. I've made a little cash on almost every single buy/sell in one way or another 
3. As such my money spent on the hobby is generated BY the hobby so I'm not depriving my poor destitute family of any meals

Not seeing the selfish part there......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I get what you are saying, but this feels like a societal issue of treating one's self for anything. It's not just watches though is it. I think Rosborn is raising a relevant issue especially considering where we are.......


Given his examples of comparing it to drugs and drink / and given that I no longer smoke rarely drink and don't do drugs... maybe I should give up watches and take heroine instead. Least that way I'd be able to treat myself after a year. Each to their own I guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Whatever. Like I said, some people get it and others don't. Sadly, you just don't understand obsession or addiction. You keep telling yourself that you buying watches is helping other people.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh good grief

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Last post for me. You can justify anything you like but my guess is this abstinence effort will be a blip on your radar and that's fine. Everyone has their story/excuses/reason, even if they aren'd really cogent. It's cool.
> 
> I wish everyone well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah Shame your comparison of 16 yr olds pleasuring themselves to those of us who buy the odd watch can't be misconstrued - basically you called us w**$$ers. Way to go Idaho. Bit on the acrimonious side of the fence that for me. All the best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Wow, I've never read or seen the Lord of the Rings, so the reference is lost on me.
> 
> But from hence forward, I will now declare and refer to myself as Lord of the Watches. If that's a thing? Is that a thing?
> 
> ...


Around 5 mins in - you're welcome https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZexJ5rbcmxc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have this one inbound. But like Lone Watie said about a piece of hard rock candy in the movie “Outlaw Josey Wales”, it’s not for eatin’, it’s just for looking through. 

Its a flipper, I’ve owned the Monster before and it didn’t stick.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If you've not got a problem then that's fine, but as Rosborn said this is an abstinence thread and there has been a lot of buying discussions and actual buying recently hasn't there?!


Exactly what I also was trying to point out.
We all have different views on how we go about reducing our 'problem'; but at least be serious about it if you're participating here  
If you can't hold strong, sure fine. We're not saints, everyone can have a relapse. But this would not be the place to then discuss your upcoming purchase. There's a whole forum outside this thread for that. In here, any discussion of a watch you don't own, should be about convincing you to not buy it, as one could figure from this thread title alone...

As for Rosborn's views, depending on the 'severity' of your problem, he's totally right. Its a bit extreme, but if you really can't get a hold of yourself, its probably the best way. It is not just about what you consider healthy, but also about what you are able to achieve. If you consider 3 watches per year healthy, but looking into those 3 exceptions sparks you to buy one watch a month, then its not the healthy approach.

If you are able to pull that off, that is great, feel free! Just don't discuss those 3 purchases in this thread, unless you want us to talk you out of it.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Where's the effort?


Staying alive for long enough seems enough reward to me.

it's either, "Well done lad, you averted / survived an X number of possible diseases and syndromes, and you made it this far!"

Or:

"Well done lad, you haven't jumped off a bridge yet despite being confronted with this dreadful misery we call life every day!" This takes some effort!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Stupid forum software, just a long response to all of this and it got lost.......


Suffice to say let's not argue, let's all be friends. Hold hands and sing along with me "kumbaya my lord......"


......anyway the basic point is that WPAC is somewhat aspirational, if you fall off the wagon fine, so long as you pick yourself up and carry on. We've all got different aims but an overarching aim of trying to be less obsessive in this hobby, right?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Is Mercury retrograde or something? sparks are flying at a local watch forum too.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> The price difference is very tempting and I agree with you on the hands, Sumo looks better overall.


I have a Shogun, and a blue Sumo, and comparing them is like comparing apples to oranges. 
The bezel action is significantly better on the Blumo. I like Monsters, so the Monster hands on the Shogun work just fine for me, but I understand they're not for everybody. 
I've worn the Shogun for two weeks straight, and I've also worn the Blumo for more than two weeks straight. I've kept the Blumo on a CrafterBlue rubber strap, and I've always kept the Shogun on the stock bracelet. They're both great watches, and both very comfortable to wear.
I can't say with absolute certainty which one I like better for myself or which one would be better for you, however I've been thinking about buying another Shogun, as a birthday gift for my father this year.

Take your time and choose carefully. Neither one is the wrong choice, but one might be a slightly better choice for you.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok so I think I might just flip the Seasickforth... The yellow is just too bright. That texture is something. Don't know how but it really amplifies the color. The pic below kind of shows what I hoped the color would be, but in reality it's much more bright. Combined with the size, its just too much...

Never flipped a watch so soon after getting it.. guess that's what I get for breaking abstinence hardly two weeks in.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Worth mentioning in the light of various comments about failure and not making it etc - that the true ethos of WPAC will in fact be different for everyone. 2017 saw me with 8 purchases by the end of February so WPAC HELPED me do several things...,
> 
> A) put the brakes on - slow down, if going to purchase be a little more analytical and less impulsive
> B) make up my own rules - in 2017 I started with 42 watches. I have a lovely watch box that holds 24, so that's my max now.
> ...


I agree. Making improvements to your decision making and collecting habits, if that is your goal, is a good goal to have. If you are reaching your goals, then you are improving yourself, and WPAC has been a positive influence on you.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok so I think I might just flip the Seasickforth... The yellow is just too bright. That texture is something. Don't know how but it really amplifies the color. The pic below kind of shows what I hoped the color would be, but in reality it's much more bright. Combined with the size, its just too much...
> 
> Never flipped a watch so soon after getting it.. guess that's what I get for breaking abstinence hardly two weeks in.
> 
> ...


Considering the demand for these unlikely to have difficulty selling it.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Enjoy the 100% profit on this flip

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Considering the demand for these unlikely to have difficulty selling it.......


Yes. Actually I probably wouldn't have pulled the trigger if it wasn't so easily sold without a loss. And secondly, I also wouldn't have if I had to go through the 3 minute rush mess on Jason's website (bought it through Forasec).

The fact that I probably wouldn't have bought it if I strip those two rather meaningless reasons away, should already have been enough for me to realize I didn't like the watch that much to begin with...

Come to think of it, people often mention resale value as an argument to buy a watch. Thinking of it now, it is actually kind of dumb. Basically I was saying to myself: I don't think the Seaforth is worth 700 euro; but I think it is worth 700euro - 700euro resale value (i.e. netto for free). Of course, any watch is nice for free, except I don't get the watch for free. If I decide I like it, I paid 700 euro for the watch I thought wasn't worth 700 euro. If I decide I don't like it, I pay nothing for no watch at all, and could have skipped the hassle. ---- in this case though I might be able to make a profit, but that was not at all a certainty at the moment I committed my buy, so not a valid argument for buying in this case. ----

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Enjoy the 100% profit on this flip
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Probably not going to be 100%, since I bought trough forasec (price including VAT as per European laws). Also not going to command a crazy price, but if ppl are willing to bid it up, be my guest. Won't take any loss for sure. Could have been worse.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Probably not going to be 100%, since I bought trough forasec (price including VAT as per European laws). Also not going to command a crazy price, but if ppl are willing to bid it up, be my guest. Won't take any loss for sure. Could have been worse.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Well as long as you don't lose on it, at least you have learnt something about buying habits.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Probably not going to be 100%, since I bought trough forasec (price including VAT as per European laws). Also not going to command a crazy price, but if ppl are willing to bid it up, be my guest. Won't take any loss for sure. Could have been worse.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Prices on the Seaforth seem to be stabilizing right now. There was a spate of auctions last week that ended at ludicrous prices, but no one seems to be nibbling at the $1500 US posts on the sales forum currently. I'm sure you'll still make a tidy profit.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

And you’ve got the whole crossover thing covered: fans of IKEA mustard and UK electric sockets will be beating a path to your door ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I think it's been a great purchase for you. Quite cathartic to just ged rid instantly and find you have enough profit for a weekend away 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Update: I didn't go to my local watch superstore this weekend to try on(more like buy) any divers. I also received a call from my watchmaker this a.m. letting me know my Rado Green Horse was ready. Getting the Rado back is almost as good as having new watch. Another distraction will be finding a new leather strap for the Rado.
 on Flickr


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> Update: I didn't go to my local watch superstore this weekend to try on(more like buy) any divers. I also received a call from my watchmaker this a.m. letting me know my Rado Green Horse was ready. Getting the Rado back is almost as good as having new watch. Another distraction will be finding a new leather strap for the Rado.
> on Flickr


Nice Rado. I see the green but I don't see the horse 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nice Rado. I see the green but I don't see the horse
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its seahorses 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think it's been a great purchase for you. Quite cathartic to just ged rid instantly and find you have enough profit for a weekend away
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, probably true enough

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Its seahorses
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ah haha. I genuinely could not see that. Was looking for a head on shot of a horses head!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Yes, probably true enough
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Well if you could guarantee making $300+ per flip you would have a free Patek in no time. What's not to like - free $ 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am away for a day and hell breaks loose...

Still Gshock

And in core I agree with @rosborn.

I can also fool myself that I am flippin for profit. But I also wear all the watches for sale and I feel good about it.

If I were used cars dealer I would probably drive all my cars...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I am away for a day and hell breaks loose...
> 
> Still Gshock
> 
> ...


Where's the harm in that? I see only perks. We get to wear different watches all the time for free, more or less


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Where's the harm in that? I see only perks. We get to wear different watches all the time for free, more or less


its more like valets making a living parking other people's cars (consulted Google on 'valets' lol)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

There is no down side to it.

I know a guy who makes a living out of flippin watches. He did it for fun more or less untill he got fired. Now it is his job.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> There is no down side to it.
> 
> I know a guy who makes a living out of flippin watches. He did it for fun more or less untill he got fired. Now it is his job.


Is his name Theo or Harris?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I am away for a day and hell breaks loose...
> 
> Still Gshock
> 
> ...


I agree with Rosborn in principle but he crossed the line into personal insult territory so his rational point got dissolved in bitterness sadly. As stated by others buying with the sole intention to sell is not an issue. This arrived last week







and is sold already. It was never bought for me (44mm and me don't get on), and £300 profit so everyone (most people) will be happy. £300 worth of selfish self gratification nomnomnom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> its more like valets making a living parking other people's cars (consulted Google on 'valets' lol)


Legally, at no moment do valets have ownership over the cars they're driving. A car salesman (or indeed, a watch flipper), does.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Darn, Rust! Where do you find these rarities?

You don't actually have to answer that. Just taking my hat off to you.



RustyBin5 said:


> I agree with Rosborn in principle but he crossed the line into personal insult territory so his rational point got dissolved in bitterness sadly. As stated by others buying with the sole intention to sell is not an issue. This arrived last week and is sold already. It was never bought for me (44mm and me don't get on), and £300 profit so everyone (most people) will be happy. £300 worth of selfish self gratification nomnomnom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Is his name Theo or Harris?


Nope.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Nope.


Sorry, bad joke

https://theoandharris.com


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Sorry, bad joke
> 
> https://theoandharris.com


I had to Google. Jeeeez...what a bunch of plonckers...

Gold plated Certina with messed dial for 1185$

Harharharharharhar....

Hoodwinkle on square... Oh.. Idiots
...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I had to Google. Jeeeez...what a bunch of plonckers...
> 
> Gold plated Certina with messed dial for 1185$
> 
> ...


Precisely...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Darn, Rust! Where do you find these rarities?
> 
> You don't actually have to answer that. Just taking my hat off to you.


Lol. Watch was gorgeous but 44mm you know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well if you could guarantee making $300+ per flip you would have a free Patek in no time. What's not to like - free $
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking of which, here's a quick update on my "Tradeupathon". Total trades as of this post: zero. At this rate I'll have my Nautilus by never.

Not sure this trading thing is for me. Patience was never my long suit. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ye I been offered some weird and wonderful trash for the steinhart O1Green but I still own it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Arrived a day early. Literally drooling here.























Need to find a nice lizard strap for it now...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

V nice Mr C. Can I suggest Iguana.... not even kidding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

do you have one? as an example? strap, not the actual animal 



RustyBin5 said:


> V nice Mr C. Can I suggest Iguana.... not even kidding
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> do you have one? as an example? strap, not the actual animal


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142665126706 









Ordered that dark navy one for the GS
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Oooh this brown one looks like it's made for the flagship....



RustyBin5 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142665126706
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Oooh this brown one looks like it's made for the flagship....


Yup as soon as I saw it I thought Iguana . Not flashy but very elegant and unusual

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Very nice Mr. C.!

While we're at it, any strap suggestions? Thinking gator 20mm


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Very nice Mr. C.!
> 
> While we're at it, any strap suggestions? Thinking gator 20mm


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263453444676 
Same seller. Got a wide range all nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thinking of this one and if it won't work here maybe keep it for the Landmaster

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade...kin-Watch-Strap-Watch-band-Wrist/142681458183


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Thinking of this one and if it won't work here maybe keep it for the Landmaster
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade...kin-Watch-Strap-Watch-band-Wrist/142681458183


I think that straps got a bit too much going on-would remove attention from the watch. Little more understated to complement the watch I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

George, I think that Citizen should work well with a more casual band, too. Compare:


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Good news/bad news.

The good news is I haven’t bought any watches so far this year. The bad news is my “dream collection” has now grown from five automatics to eight, and the new “additions” ain’t cheap either.

Oh well, as long as it stays in the world of fantasy for now I guess I’m alright...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Oooh this brown one looks like it's made for the flagship....


Doesn't it? Congrats bro, what a watch! It'll look fantastic on anything you put it on, I think (perhaps moreso something formal like the Iguana or Croc).


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Doesn't it? Congrats bro, what a watch! It'll look fantastic on anything you put it on, I think (perhaps moreso something formal like the Iguana or Croc).


Thank you! Yes, a formal strap should do the trick. Not a fan of crocs myself, but I do like lizard - and the iguana that Rusty suggested is perfect.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Very nice Mr. C.!
> 
> While we're at it, any strap suggestions? Thinking gator 20mm


Hirsch Rivetta, reddish brown









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Good news/bad news.
> 
> The good news is I haven't bought any watches so far this year. The bad news is my "dream collection" has now grown from five automatics to eight, and the new "additions" ain't cheap either.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with dreams. The dearer the better as it means less likely to materialise in short term.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142665126706
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got it yet? Would be interested in what you think of the quality.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nothing wrong with dreams. The dearer the better as it means less likely to materialise in short term.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

My dad used to collect clocks, he was rather obsessive about them; grandfather clocks, wall clocks and mantlepiece clocks. I've inherited one of them, but it's never run properly. I tried to have a look myself but really couldn't work out what was wrong. Finally managed to find a local guy who does repairs so will be dropping it off to him soon for an overhaul. From the pictures he's said it's a French movement which I didn't know......

.....looking forward to having this ticking away again in our living room.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Have you got it yet? Would be interested in what you think of the quality.


Not yet. I'll let you know when it arrives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> My dad used to collect clocks, he was rather obsessive about them; grandfather clocks, wall clocks and mantlepiece clocks. I've inherited one of them, but it's never run properly. I tried to have a look myself but really couldn't work out what was wrong. Finally managed to find a local guy who does repairs so will be dropping it off to him soon for an overhaul. From the pictures he's said it's a French movement which I didn't know......
> 
> .....looking forward to having this ticking away again in our living room.


Looks brill. Got fond memories of my papas clock and examining the workings inside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Just picked up the PRS516 from the watchmaker for regulation, let's see how she runs now on the wrist. It was about +0 on his timegrapher.

Approved him to also overhaul the Bell-Matic, which is going to be a pretty penny. ($600) No more thoughts of a Stowa for awhile, hehehe.









-Jeremy

Consider joining the International Watch Collectors Society on Facebook (closed group)


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Arrived a day early. Literally drooling here.
> 
> View attachment 12912465
> 
> ...


Lol was about to say "lovely strap". Then I read your last line.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142665126706
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I need a decent strap for my st-5, and was thinking along those lines. This looks great 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Good news/bad news.
> 
> The good news is I haven't bought any watches so far this year. The bad news is my "dream collection" has now grown from five automatics to eight, and the new "additions" ain't cheap either.
> 
> ...


That happens to me all the time. I have a Pinterest board with my "goal collection". It keeps changing constantly... as long as it doesn't stabilize, there's no sense in aquiring that collection 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> That happens to me all the time. I have a Pinterest board with my "goal collection". It keeps changing constantly... as long as it doesn't stabilize, there's no sense in aquiring that collection
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yep mine changes every few months. It's kind of fun actually, lets me keep looking at watches without actually buying any. And the nice thing about a fantasy collection is the maintenance costs are zero.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Yep mine changes every few months. It's kind of fun actually, lets me keep looking at watches without actually buying any. And the nice thing about a fantasy collection is the maintenance costs are zero.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. For me its aslo a good way to evaluate purchases. Every purchase I consider goes onto a Pinterest board first, and sits there for a while. If it keeps calling I might pull the trigger, but usually they don't last more than a couple of months.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Just picked up the PRS516 from the watchmaker for regulation, let's see how she runs now on the wrist. It was about +0 on his timegrapher.
> 
> Approved him to also overhaul the Bell-Matic, which is going to be a pretty penny. ($600) No more thoughts of a Stowa for awhile, hehehe.
> 
> ...


Yup iconic looking watch

And yup I'll still consider joining the international watch collectors society face palm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Just picked up the PRS516 from the watchmaker for regulation, let's see how she runs now on the wrist. It was about +0 on his timegrapher.
> 
> Approved him to also overhaul the Bell-Matic, which is going to be a pretty penny. ($600) No more thoughts of a Stowa for awhile, hehehe.
> 
> ...


600$ for overhauling a Bell-matic? Tell me its a typo


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Yep mine changes every few months. It's kind of fun actually, lets me keep looking at watches without actually buying any. And the nice thing about a fantasy collection is the maintenance costs are zero.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's like playing the stock market with a fantasy portfolio . Interesting that some use instagram for similar - cos theres a useful/Interesting free facility on chrono24 called my watch collection. You enter the value and model/age of your watches and it stores it for you and graphs it v current prices for the watches.

Shows when values increasing etc and more importantly whether you are buying sensibly and at the right price or not. And before you all crucify me for having so much money in watches, it was 1£k and a ****load of trading - but those days are gone now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> 600$ for overhauling a Bell-matic? Tell me its a typo


50$ if you send to brother sinner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rusty have you insured your collection? Just curious, I get some anxiety thinking of total value in my watch box.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah it's like playing the stock market with a fantasy portfolio . Interesting that some use instagram for similar - cos theres a useful/Interesting free facility on chrono24 called my watch collection. You enter the value and model/age of your watches and it stores it for you and graphs it v current prices for the watches.
> 
> Shows when values increasing etc and more importantly whether you are buying sensibly and at the right price or not. And before you all crucify me for having so much money in watches, it was 1£k and a ****load of trading - but those days are gone now
> 
> ...


That is a nice feature, but also potentially dangerous... Easier to be tempted by a listing on chrono24 then by an image on Pinterest.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Rusty have you insured your collection? Just curious, I get some anxiety thinking of total value in my watch box.


Any watch over £1000 is listed as a separate item on home insurance so yes. I did go through periods of under insurance when it was too much hassle to update the policy every week but it's all up to date. Plus I keep a safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah it's like playing the stock market with a fantasy portfolio . Interesting that some use instagram for similar - cos theres a useful/Interesting free facility on chrono24 called my watch collection. You enter the value and model/age of your watches and it stores it for you and graphs it v current prices for the watches.
> 
> Shows when values increasing etc and more importantly whether you are buying sensibly and at the right price or not. And before you all crucify me for having so much money in watches, it was 1£k and a ****load of trading - but those days are gone now
> 
> ...


The deals you have on your watches is amazing

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> That is a nice feature, but also potentially dangerous... Easier to be tempted by a listing on chrono24 then by an image on Pinterest.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Nah. Any image of a watch anywhere is only 2 clicks away from buying it or sourcing it. I don't think having a watch folder on chrono is any more tempting than anything else tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The deals you have on your watches is amazing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Just patient / no magic. I set target price and don't buy till I find one at that price. I think any of those prices could be gotten today with patience still...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Guys. Can anyone tell me what the difference is between a foudroyante and a rattrapante is? Are they both just split second chronos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Guys. Can anyone tell me what the difference is between a foudroyante and a rattrapante is? Are they both just split second chronos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some foudoroyantes only have 1 subdial (that's all I know). All rattrapantes have 2, so yeah a split-second chrono.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Looks brill. Got fond memories of my papas clock and examining the workings inside
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's reminded me of a funny story with my daughter when she was younger and at nursery. When she said the word clock she missed out a crucial letter (should be easy to work out which one..... b-)) and so one day picking her up from nursery I had an interesting conversation with a member of staff about my daughters use of the word clock. This combined with her knowing that dad liked watches (all clocks to her at that point) resulted in much hilarity. You can imagine the sentences (don't forget to remove the key letter........

"Daddy likes clocks"
"Daddy has lots of clocks" 
"Daddy bought mummy a clock"
"Mummy likes clocks" 
"Daddy likes looking at clocks on the computer"
Etc, etc.....


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The Chrono24 app is a cool feature, not seen that before. It's redundant now but you've got a great collection and have bought them right.

The Chrono24 feature and the Reddit references reminds me a little of how I have used Pic Collage to compare potential purchases and how they might fit into a collection. It's not perfect but it has helped me eliminate some watches from consideration when I see them all together.

Only works for a small group and you have to still "imagine" a bit but I've found it useful.

A sample pic that changes regularly.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The Chrono24 app is a cool feature, not seen that before. It's redundant now but you've got a great collection and have bought them right.
> 
> The Chrono24 feature and the Reddit references reminds me a little of how I have used Pic Collage to compare potential purchases and how they might fit into a collection. It's not perfect but it has helped me eliminate some watches from consideration when I see them all together.
> 
> ...


I don't use the chrono to prepare for purchase. It's just a cool way to have a behind the scenes assessment on values on what you already have. It can be easy to lose track of where you're at and if you need to raise funds for one of life's little emergencies it helps to maybe decide which watch(es) to sell. I don't see it as ever being a redundant tool as long as I have watches tbh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

I need to check in again.
I've put the Certina DS Podium and the G. Gerlach Lux-sport up for sale.
But I'm having second doubts.
I've sold 10 watches, and maybe I'm overdoing this.
The Tuseno First 42 didn't sell, and now I like it a lot.
I'm afraid the Certina and G. Gerlach will be missed when they're gone.
So what do you think, do I retract them or not?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> I need to check in again.
> I've put the Certina DS Podium and the G. Gerlach Lux-sport up for sale.
> But I'm having second doubts.
> I've sold 10 watches, and maybe I'm overdoing this.
> ...


Slow down. Retract. If you have sellers remorse you'll end up out there buying - withdraw and sit on things for a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't use the chrono to prepare for purchase. It's just a cool way to have a behind the scenes assessment on values on what you already have. It can be easy to lose track of where you're at and if you need to raise funds for one of life's little emergencies it helps to maybe decide which watch(es) to sell. I don't see it as ever being a redundant tool as long as I have watches tbh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, I understood how you use the C24 feature, tracking inventory, purchase price vs. market value, etc. It's a cool way to go about it and I can see how it would help keeping track of everything.

It and the other references just reminded me of the Pic Collage app that I use to compare possible future buys.

I have used Evernote to track buys and sells but I am going to try the C24 thing just for kicks though.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Slow down. Retract. If you have sellers remorse you'll end up out there buying - withdraw and sit on things for a bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for that.
I need to enjoy what I have.
Not to enjoy what I get rid of.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

chinchillasong said:


> I need to check in again.
> I've put the Certina DS Podium and the G. Gerlach Lux-sport up for sale.
> But I'm having second doubts.
> I've sold 10 watches, and maybe I'm overdoing this.
> ...


No harm in slowing down to be sure you're making the right decision. I may be a little different in that once I've taken the time to picture and list a watch it was already gone in my mind.

I thought more about the watch that I had chosen to replace whatever was selling and that made it easier for me to move them along.

I would think either of these would be easy to replace if you truly missed them but I also don't know where you are in the process either.

Your gut convinced you to sell them now your mind is trying to convince you otherwise, I always listen to my gut.

But, Hornet's advice of hiding them away for a few weeks to see if they are missed might be appropriate here. You should know then for sure.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> No harm in slowing down to be sure you're making the right decision. I may be a little different in that once I've taken the time to picture and list a watch it was already gone in my mind.
> 
> I thought more about the watch that I had chosen to replace whatever was selling and that made it easier for me to move them along.
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you for the insight,

I've put them away for a couple of days, but wanted them back,

and the watches to replace them are in my head,

a Carrera Day Date, and a Speedy Pro,

but I don't want to hand over that kind of cash like it means nothing,

even though I spend that on motorcycles and holidays without blinking,

so the gut is right, but has to wait a bit,

this abstinence thing is tough


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

double post


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> Yes, thank you for the insight,
> 
> I've put them away for a couple of days, but wanted them back,
> 
> ...


Those will be fun. Have you made an official decision, or are you going to hold on to the G. Gerlach and Certina for now? This thread has given me great advice before selling (waiting, wearing/enjoying the watch/es for a week or 2, and then making an executive decision). So what Rusty said. Or, if you're 100% sure, selling and saving, and maybe doing 1 mini-grail at a time -- so that 2x expensive buys aren't such a shock financially (and you get a proper honeymoon with each watch).


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> Yes, thank you for the insight,
> 
> I've put them away for a couple of days, but wanted them back,
> 
> ...


Fun exercise... pick three of your watches - rotate them at will. Don't wear any of the others. Only the three. Do that for a fortnight then rate your experience. Promote one watch in and relegate one out, rinse and repeat. Inside you will know already which you love and which you are "carrying". I know I have too many Stein gmts. I love them. If I sold them just now it would be too quick though. I will sell some in time but no rush. If I sold them now I'd just buy yet another nice watch.

Try the mini collection with promotion / relegation and let us know how it goes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> Those will be fun. Have you made an official decision, or are you going to hold on to the G. Gerlach and Certina for now? This thread has given me great advice before selling (waiting, wearing/enjoying the watch/es for a week or 2, and then making an executive decision). So what Rusty said. Or, if you're 100% sure, selling and saving, and maybe doing 1 mini-grail at a time -- so that 2x expensive buys aren't such a shock financially (and you get a proper honeymoon with each watch).


Yes, it is going to be a one by one thing.

and I need a honeymoon before getting the next one.

so the plan is to get the Carrera by the end of the year,

and the Speedy needs to be something to lust after for at least another year, or two.

So the Certina and G. Gerlach can stay to fill the void, for now,

although their spots are taken anyway.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> Yes, it is going to be a one by one thing.
> 
> and I need a honeymoon before getting the next one.
> 
> ...


Very cool, intelligent and responsible way to go!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I removed my two for sale listings. The funds gained would be maybe $400 and for that, I'd rather have two cool watches. Enjoy what you have etc. My goal watch has changed from the Speedy Pro to the SPMc in the last days. Bash away.

Clearly I'm not ready. This thing about "chasing a grail" is way harder than buying cheapies. My paypal account probably has twice as much money sitting in it as my current collection is worth. This is new territory for me. I'm still at $600 as my most expensive watch ever. Most have been around $100-$200. At that price, even a lost watch is not a big deal. At $2000, it would be, plus the pressure of choosing THE RIGHT ONE is just ridiculous some days. I feel like I have to maybe stop visiting WUS completely for a bit. 

Funny how spending $1500 on a sofa I'll sit in ten times per year in our second home is no big deal but a wrist watch? Oh no that has to be researched to death. That portion is definitely not normal. It's a stupid watch.

I bought a new battery for a beater Fossil I wore daily for 5-6 years. Maybe getting that back to life will make me enjoy the simpler watches more.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> 50$ if you send to brother sinner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around that price..


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> 600$ for overhauling a Bell-matic? Tell me its a typo


Nope. Sadly, they're almost as complex as a chrono, and this one has some bad parts. (Or so I'm told by my local Ukrainian watchmaker...)

What price would you expect?


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> Around that price..


Hmm. Are these guys working at this price actually good watchmakers?

If so, would you be willing to help me with this?

If so, please PM me your name and address, along with the recommended way to ship and pay you.

Thanks!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Nope. Sadly, they're almost as complex as a chrono, and this one has some bad parts. (Or so I'm told by my local Ukrainian watchmaker...)
> 
> What price would you expect?


I can probably get a serviced one from Japan for this kind of money. I wouldn't pay more than 200-300$ for just an overhaul.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well one way of getting through temptation is siphoning money in from sales to different needs. Got me a nice headphone amplifier from China. Will add an external USB DAC with any more sales money coming in, to upgrade the crappy sound coming from my PC to 24/192.

Haven't been messing with hifi audio for awhile now and it seems there's a cloning issue like the one with watches. A Lehmann "circuit design" headphone amp with top notch components can be purchased for one-sixth the price of the original item. Nearly identical with the original externally down to the logo. I guess this makes me a replica headphone amp buyer. No regrets.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Hmm. Are these guys working at this price actually good watchmakers?
> 
> If so, would you be willing to help me with this?
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jkpa said:


> I removed my two for sale listings. The funds gained would be maybe $400 and for that, I'd rather have two cool watches. Enjoy what you have etc. My goal watch has changed from the Speedy Pro to the SPMc in the last days. Bash away.
> 
> Clearly I'm not ready. This thing about "chasing a grail" is way harder than buying cheapies. My paypal account probably has twice as much money sitting in it as my current collection is worth. This is new territory for me. I'm still at $600 as my most expensive watch ever. Most have been around $100-$200. At that price, even a lost watch is not a big deal. At $2000, it would be, plus the pressure of choosing THE RIGHT ONE is just ridiculous some days. I feel like I have to maybe stop visiting WUS completely for a bit.
> 
> ...


I think SMPc will rock your world !!! Seriously put in the hard yards and you'll love the watch. Buy it preloved in great condition and aim for $1650-1750. Trust me you WILL find one in time. Hopefully on January 1st 2019 . Then even with you adding a few desk dive and hairlines it'll still be sellable and you'll get all your money back if you find it an issue wearing an expensive piece. Do the instagram collage pic idea. Each day look at it and note down which is " ze one ". Once you got funds buy the one that got the most nods from you









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Nope. Sadly, they're almost as complex as a chrono, and this one has some bad parts. (Or so I'm told by my local Ukrainian watchmaker...)
> 
> What price would you expect?


I'm having the Cricket serviced for about €100, maybe 120 at most... Can't imagine the Bellmatic to be more expensive to service, even in the US? Would expect max 300 or so in the worst case...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

double post... again...

May as well make use of it. Here's the only watch you'll ever really need and it's under $20


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just thought I'd pop in to say hi and let you know that my February target for cessation of buying activity has been blown to smithereens. We're now looking at the end of May. :-(


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Hornet:
I've discovered I'm horrible at Abstainance!!!
I see a killer MicroBrand watch like the Zenton M45 and I'm done
with abstaining. I've tried to slow down my roll. Just doesn't work
BTW. The M45 Zenton with Pepsi bezel for clarification purposes.

X Traindriver Art

PS Took a gander at a few Helsons and H20's too.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Is there a full moon? Let me check the moon moon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> Hornet:
> I've discovered I'm horrible at Abstainance!!!
> I see a killer MicroBrand watch like the Zenton M45 and I'm done
> with abstaining. I've tried to slow down my roll. Just doesn't work
> ...


2 questions for you

1. What is the X Traindriver Art signature that I see on so many people's post? Reminds me of the question who is John Galt?

2. These micros that you fall in love with so quickly do you tend to fall out of love with them and chase something else just as quickly? If so then you probably just have a Wandering eye and have never taken the time to appreciate what you have or furthermore maybe never really taken the time to figure out what you want in the watches that you own and wear.

The standard protocol here is just to wear what you have for an extended period of time at least a week at a minimum. Pick one watch and wear it all week don't change into anything else and if you're doing something that you don't want to damage the watch just don't wear any watch. Make note of your feelings towards it during that time. See if you can discern a trend in what it is that you like about the watch or dislike. At the end of that week switch to another one that you already own and repeat the process. Pretty soon you'll figure out which watches that you couldn't wait to take off and change and which ones you gladly Could wear for another week straight.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sticky said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to say hi and let you know that my February target for cessation of buying activity has been blown to smithereens. We're now looking at the end of May. :-(


Poor effort Sticky, but I'm not surprised...... b-):-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Hornet:
> I've discovered I'm horrible at Abstainance!!!
> I see a killer MicroBrand watch like the Zenton M45 and I'm done
> with abstaining. I've tried to slow down my roll. Just doesn't work
> ...


Try to stop looking at them, that'll be where you are going wrong......

Seriously you've fallen for the Zenton?! No accounting for taste is there :-d


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Hornet:
> I've discovered I'm horrible at Abstainance!!!
> I see a killer MicroBrand watch like the Zenton M45 and I'm done
> with abstaining. I've tried to slow down my roll. Just doesn't work
> ...


Googled this Zenton thing and look what came up










This isn't even worth the bash ..unless you're King Kong lol

Won't even bother with H2Os caus I've already seen those towering steel monstrosities. Thought they were out of fashion already


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Googled this Zenton thing and look what came up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It it has er no lugs. Just case - well that's weird

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It it has er no lugs. Just case - well that's weird
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't for the life of me find a single redeeming feature on it. Yellow lume. No lugs. Screws instead of simple lug holes. Weird bracelet. Even the red vintage arrow seconds hand has a lollipop on it. Whoever designed this needs to be summarily executed.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Googled this Zenton thing and look what came up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bezel diameter 45mm / Lug to lug 53,5mm /
Band 24mm / Height 17mm

It is a beast alright.......


----------



## RichardVal (Jun 23, 2017)

What a great idea! Sadly I don't have too much (read: nothing) to show for as a collection, and I also would actually really want to get a nice watch this year, but I am in! The last rule I find the best 

PS: Have watch companies already been pushing you to stop this thing? Seems to get huge


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RichardVal said:


> What a great idea! Sadly I don't have too much (read: nothing) to show for as a collection, and I also would actually really want to get a nice watch this year, but I am in! The last rule I find the best
> 
> PS: Have watch companies already been pushing you to stop this thing? Seems to get huge


No, but we are very partial to bribery. I mean, donating watches for video reviews.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Right, after this monstrosity its time for some elegance. The Landmaster is headed home after getting a long overdue service from Duncan and here's the teardown shots he was kind enough to send.



http://imgur.com/qymFv


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RichardVal said:


> What a great idea! Sadly I don't have too much (read: nothing) to show for as a collection, and I also would actually really want to get a nice watch this year, but I am in! The last rule I find the best
> 
> PS: Have watch companies already been pushing you to stop this thing? Seems to get huge


I'm open to bribes from Tudor, Omega and Seiko.b-)

.......considering the lack of abstinence I seriously doubt they are worried.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RichardVal said:


> What a great idea! Sadly I don't have too much (read: nothing) to show for as a collection, and I also would actually really want to get a nice watch this year, but I am in! The last rule I find the best
> 
> PS: Have watch companies already been pushing you to stop this thing? Seems to get huge


Then my best advice for you is to get out now. If you have one or 50 watches......get out


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Then my best advice for you is to get out now. If you have one or 50 watches......get out












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, so maybe I was a bit hasty with declaring I'd sell the Seaforth. My impulsive nature works both ways I suppose  Been wearing it some more for the past two days, and am over the initial shock. I just had some expectation of the watch, that turned out to be different in real life - not necessarily worse, just different. Have put those expectations aside and now actually appreciating the watch. Will let some time pass before making a more thought through descision 










Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

It's alive. It's ALIVE!!!!

Cheapest way to a fresh watch. Dust off an old beat up Fossil, pop in a new battery and it's good as new (if you overlook its 1000 scratches).

Good size and weight. Comfy. A total beater but nice enough. Not bad for the cost of a battery.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jkpa said:


> It's alive. It's ALIVE!!!!
> 
> Cheapest way to a fresh watch. Dust off an old beat up Fossil, pop in a new battery and it's good as new (if you overlook its 1000 scratches).
> 
> Good size and weight. Comfy. A total beater but nice enough. Not bad for the cost of a battery.


Does the bezel rotate? If so, not bad for a fossil either. But I guess it doesn't..? Either way it doesn't look all that bad. Had the same experience with an old Kenneth Cole I dug up; though my tastes have moved on since, so didn't bother with a new battery 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah it doesn’t rotate. But yeah, looks pretty good.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Yeah it doesn't rotate. But yeah, looks pretty good.


That ain't beat up !!! Looks good  I like the fumed dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

First strap of 3 arrived for gs.







prob wouldn't wear this one daily but nice formal option

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

jkpa said:


> It's alive. It's ALIVE!!!!
> 
> Cheapest way to a fresh watch. Dust off an old beat up Fossil, pop in a new battery and it's good as new (if you overlook its 1000 scratches).
> 
> Good size and weight. Comfy. A total beater but nice enough. Not bad for the cost of a battery.


That's a nice looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

sticky said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to say hi and let you know that my February target for cessation of buying activity has been blown to smithereens. We're now looking at the end of May. :-(


Ok, so I get that your February watch purchasing abstinence is a thought that has blown away in the wind, but I don't understand why the end of May is the next target.
What happened with March and April?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RichardVal said:


> What a great idea! Sadly I don't have too much (read: nothing) to show for as a collection, and I also would actually really want to get a nice watch this year, but I am in! The last rule I find the best
> 
> PS: Have watch companies already been pushing you to stop this thing? Seems to get huge


I have been given a nice Rolex by my local AD but I have been unfair and sold it


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jkpa said:


> It's alive. It's ALIVE!!!!
> 
> Cheapest way to a fresh watch. Dust off an old beat up Fossil, pop in a new battery and it's good as new (if you overlook its 1000 scratches).
> 
> Good size and weight. Comfy. A total beater but nice enough. Not bad for the cost of a battery.


Luv those ressurect watches. When you make full circle with bunch of watches sometimes you start to aporeciate these


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm doing it too (trying old watches with a new look)










Thanks to RustyBin5's iguana suggestion upthread, I've put a vintage one I had onto my Benrus

And this watch addiction thing is real: I came back to the forums after 2 years break to do a clearout of my collection, and I've found myself responding to wruw pics by cruising ebay. Aarggh!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> I'm doing it too (trying old watches with a new look)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the strap (especially as it doesn't look padded at the lug end), where did you get it?

.....I think that if we all stopped coming on here we'd be cured!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Love the strap (especially as it doesn't look padded at the lug end), where did you get it?


Thanks Hornet!









No, not padded at all, and less than 1mm thick

It's a vintage Speidel, gen lizard 'made in W Germany')
I probably got it from classwatchstrap or TimesOfPlenty on ebay


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

G. For a week straight

Probably the only watch I would ever need if I was normal


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> G. For a week straight
> 
> Probably the only watch I would ever need if I was normal


None of us are normal.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dustpilot said:


> Ok, so I get that your February watch purchasing abstinence is a thought that has blown away in the wind, but I don't understand why the end of May is the next target.
> What happened with March and April?


If @sticky would ever give us a SOTC you would understand why May is probably a better target for him.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> If @sticky would ever give us a SOTC you would understand why May is probably a better target for him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Fan of leather straps? Waits for warmer weather to give them up? The people want to know. Don't be a tease


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> G. For a week straight
> 
> Probably the only watch I would ever need if I was normal


Being straight isn't necessarily 'normal', don't pile up all this guilt inside you, its 2018 forchristsake.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

oh... did not see that coming.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I had the simpler version, DW5600E for the better part of a decade as my only watch. I set it once a month, so it was never more than 20 sec. off atomic time, It needed a battery change at about the 7 year mark, and the O-ring was still good. That was one of the first watches my son got. Casio makes one that isn't all ruggedized with the same module B640WD, IIRC.

I guess you COULD have one as your only watch, but if you'd kept the Rolex, that would make a perfect two-watch collection. Why DID you sell a free Rolex, by the way? Those go for $1500 or so



sinner777 said:


> G. For a week straight
> 
> {snip..
> 
> Probably the only watch I would ever need if I was normal


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Responding WUSers:
ValueWatchGuy.
I'm unaware that there are any other X Traindriver members. Appearently you are seeing my posts. I have 1,667 "Likes" on this forum so I douby
I'll change my viewer ID anytime soon.
Personally in re: watch rotation I bore of wearing the same piece more than a day. The very reason I have 30 watches. In terms of Abstainance I
a sucker for a new microbrand. Sure Zenton has some guffaws in their designs. But I can think of dozens of brands who also lack a perfect design.
I've never met a Bro whose Zenton has tumbled from the wrist acct of no lugs. You pick yer poison in brand and design!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

day 5 - not opened the watch box. Dafuq is wrong with me 
Is this the end?
A seiko ..... who'd have thunk it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> day 5 - not opened the watch box. Dafuq is wrong with me
> Is this the end?
> A seiko ..... who'd have thunk it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one hell of a watch there Rusty. I'd rank it up there with just about any other watch money can buy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> G. For a week straight
> 
> Probably the only watch I would ever need if I was normal


Funny, I said the same thing yesterday to Ms. Cairo. Been wearing this since Tuesday (and thoroughly enjoying it).


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> That is one hell of a watch there Rusty. I'd rank it up there with just about any other watch money can buy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ye thanks. It's got me thinking a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ye thanks. It's got me thinking a bit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to believe it's almost 14mm thick. How about a side view shot?

It does look great, one of the nicest GS ever made, IMO.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> day 5 - not opened the watch box. Dafuq is wrong with me
> Is this the end?
> A seiko ..... who'd have thunk it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5 days is hardly past the honeymoon, not even halfway in I would say  Would wait a few weeks more before declaring it the end 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> day 5 - not opened the watch box. Dafuq is wrong with me
> Is this the end?
> A seiko ..... who'd have thunk it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you get used to that kind of quality in the indexes, hands, finishing, overall fit, its hard to go back. Japs can make a mean watch. My Citizen got me looking at others like it, hard. If they come up with a diver in that line then I'm done for.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Hard to believe it's almost 14mm thick. How about a side view shot?
> 
> It does look great, one of the nicest GS ever made, IMO.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Darn you Rust, got me dreaming about a GS now.

Hornet is right, we should just stop coming here. It's the simplest, easiest and truest solution no one wants to follow through with


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Darn you Rust, got me dreaming about a GS now.
> 
> Hornet is right, we should just stop coming here. It's the simplest, easiest and truest solution no one wants to follow through with


I'm not going to say I told you so........

........I have informed you thusly.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me of Jennifer Lopez, a real beauty but just a little thick. Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Reminds me of Jennifer Lopez, a real beauty but just a little thick. Not that there's anything wrong with that...
> 
> View attachment 12919399


J-Lo ain't thick rusty. She can do the Times crossword in under 3 minutes.......


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Reminds me of Jennifer Lopez, a real beauty but just a little thick. Not that there's anything wrong with that...
> 
> View attachment 12919399


x1000000000000, this needs to be seen twice.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Darn you Rust, got me dreaming about a GS now.
> 
> Hornet is right, we should just stop coming here. It's the simplest, easiest and truest solution no one wants to follow through with


Ok no more pics. Sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Doesn't wear thick in the slightest tbh. Feels similar to SMPc in terms of wear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Doesn't wear thick in the slightest tbh. Feels similar to SMPc in terms of wear
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure I could live with thickness of the watch or of J-Lo and get along just fine.

Although the watch may be lower maintenance....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I'd swap the GS for J-Lo though. For a weekend at least 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'd swap the GS for J-Lo though. For a weekend at least
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just pm'd her.......

......she says she'd prefer the GS.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Joining this thread and reading through some of it has made me start considering getting an exit piece. Is there more value in having one very high quality piece, or a collection of entry level pieces? I'm starting to think a Grand Seiko is going to be it for me and I'm considering the SBRG251 because of my small wrists.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> Joining this thread and reading through some of it has made me start considering getting an exit piece. Is there more value in having one very high quality piece, or a collection of entry level pieces? I'm starting to think a Grand Seiko is going to be it for me and I'm considering the SBRG251 because of my small wrists.


No such code - I do hope you meant SBGW251 (as Google suggests) but since its solid platinum I find it unprobable


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Just pm'd her.......
> 
> ......she says she'd prefer the GS.


Er.... she can't have the GS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> Joining this thread and reading through some of it has made me start considering getting an exit piece. Is there more value in having one very high quality piece, or a collection of entry level pieces? I'm starting to think a Grand Seiko is going to be it for me and I'm considering the SBRG251 because of my small wrists.


Hi and welcome, the code you are meaning is SBGR251 which is 37mm and 13 thick.








Gorgeous watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hi and welcome, the code you are meaning is SBGR251 which is 37mm and 13 thick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their GoD pieces are truly exceptional and nothing competes. Their other styles are nice but i think the luxury swiss designs are generally better even if they dont posses Zaratsu finishing. Exceptions to every rule exist.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> No such code - I do hope you meant SBGW251 (as Google suggests) but since its solid platinum I find it unprobable
> 
> View attachment 12919681


Oops... It's SBGR251.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Their GoD pieces are truly exceptional and nothing competes. Their other styles are nice but i think the luxury swiss designs are generally better even if they dont posses Zaratsu finishing. Exceptions to every rule exist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You've mentioned Grammar of Design before and I've read a bit about it. Is there a list of these models or just experience/knowledge of the line?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> You've mentioned Grammar of Design before and I've read a bit about it. Is there a list of these models or just experience/knowledge of the line?


I've never seen a full list but someone on the GS forum might have one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

I think at this point I'm also considering a 36mm Seamaster and a Black Bay Heritage. Even though these are around the same retail price as GS am I correct in assuming the GS a step or two higher in quality? I feel like GS packs in a bunch more value for money.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

CeeCab705 said:


> I think at this point I'm also considering a 36mm Seamaster and a Black Bay Heritage. Even though these are around the same retail price as GS am I correct in assuming the GS a step or two higher in quality? I feel like GS packs in a bunch more value for money.


At that price range you need to not worry so much about which one has a reputation for being better quality but actually go try them on in person. It doesn't matter how good I tell you that the finishing is on a grand Seiko until you compare them on the wrist and maybe the black Bay Heritage just speaks to you more at that time.

At that price range you're beyond the point of trying to justify things on a value for the dollar scenario. You're buying things like provenance, brand, reputation, and most importantly how you feel about it. If it doesn't move you in some significant way why ever spend more than $1,000 given the Fantastic offerings that are available at that price range.

The other thing to keep in mind is potential servicing issues. Grand Seiko does not have a legitimate servicing option in the United States. ( I don't know where you live but I'm just giving this is an example) all of their High beat and Spring Drive movements have to get sent back to Japan. Whereas Tudor and Omega have readily available service centers in the United States.

This is all advice for 2019 by the way

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> At that price range you need to not worry so much about which one has a reputation for being better quality but actually go try them on in person. It doesn't matter how good I tell you that the finishing is on a grand Seiko until you compare them on the wrist and maybe the black Bay Heritage just speaks to you more at that time.
> 
> At that price range you're beyond the point of trying to justify things on a value for the dollar scenario. You're buying things like provenance, brand, reputation, and most importantly how you feel about it. If it doesn't move you in some significant way why ever spend more than $1,000 given the Fantastic offerings that are available at that price range.
> 
> ...


I believe I can try the Tudor and the GS at the same shop this weekend. Good to know about difficulty in getting the GS serviced, I didn't even take that into consideration. My watchmaker has no issue taking care if anything ETA based, so maybe that's what I should lean towards.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> I believe I can try the Tudor and the GS at the same shop this weekend. Good to know about difficulty in getting the GS serviced, I didn't even take that into consideration. My watchmaker has no issue taking care if anything ETA based, so maybe that's what I should lean towards.


Ok firstly the GS model you mentioned is 37mm. You said you have very small wrists, so perhaps the black bay will be too large for you (41mm), unless the blackbay36 is the model you want. The Tudor DEFINITELY has more character and imho is more fun. Probably the ideal casual watch or even holidays too. The GS is def better finished but it's been built that way in my eyes for dress/business use. The polished surfaces and reflective nature would lead to anxiety if cutting a hedge for example. Very very different watches. One retro cool the other refined elegance.

As for servicing what's been said is correct. The hi beat and spring drive movements do need to be sent to Japan - but the model you mentioned (or mine) are just normal automatic movements and I think you will be able to get those serviced locally. Only thing to consider is that if buying new then this could invalidate any remaining warranty.

Lastly price. The Tudor is cheaper. Used you are looking at £1500, whereas the GS is likely to be nearer £2300. Either is worthy in my eyes and a lot of it will be personal preference re the style. You can have a lot of fun saving for one of these pieces and make it a worthy 2019 acquisition 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

FYI a quote for a spring drive GMT (5R66) service from Seiko UK was £396 + carriage, serviced locally.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> FYI a quote for a spring drive GMT (5R66) service from Seiko UK was £396 + carriage, serviced locally.


That's less than I thought George tbh. Mines not spring drive but good to know. Think mine was serviced in 2014 anyway so it's a ways off still. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> Joining this thread and reading through some of it has made me start considering getting an exit piece. Is there more value in having one very high quality piece, or a collection of entry level pieces? I'm starting to think a Grand Seiko is going to be it for me and I'm considering the SBRG251 because of my small wrists.


I'd take the idea of an exit watch with caution. How do you actually intend to implement an exit? Buy an expensive watch and then hide away from WUS and its ilk?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

To take our minds off purchasing for a bit, here's something interesting I've come across. Hopefully it's OK to discuss here without violating the Rules.

For smartwatches like the Samsung Gear you can purchase custom "faces" (or design one yourself if you are so inclined). Most of these are made to look like traditional watch faces. Some of these, however, are (near) perfect copies of existing watch dials. For example:










Most of these are built by private enthusiasts and not licensed or endorsed by Rolex. An interesting question arises whether IP laws have been infringed here. It's all digital of course, there is no physical watch copied. But the digital image does say ROLEX, features the (trademarked?) crown, EXPLORER and other text.

These digital faces are available on large, mainstream watchface websites, not hidden at all, and in fact celebrated by the smartwatch community (and those in horology who wear smartwatches).

Another example of a less direct copy, but still featuring trademarked elements:









Obviously, the intent here is not to deceive, as you can clearly see it's a Samsung smartwatch and not an actual Rolex. Moreover, it's a digital item, only existing as code and not as an actual, tangible dial. But IP law cares less about intentions and more about trademarks, copyrights, patents, et cetera. Which, to me, seem to have been breached here, despite their digital nature.

What do you think?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> To take our minds off purchasing for a bit, here's something interesting I've come across. Hopefully it's OK to discuss here without violating the Rules.
> 
> For smartwatches like the Samsung Gear you can purchase custom "faces" (or design one yourself if you are so inclined). Most of these are made to look like traditional watch faces. Some of these, however, are (near) perfect copies of existing watch dials. For example:
> 
> ...


I think it's a great way to road test a watch before buying it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok firstly the GS model you mentioned is 37mm. You said you have very small wrists, so perhaps the black bay will be too large for you (41mm), unless the blackbay36 is the model you want. The Tudor DEFINITELY has more character and imho is more fun. Probably the ideal casual watch or even holidays too. The GS is def better finished but it's been built that way in my eyes for dress/business use. The polished surfaces and reflective nature would lead to anxiety if cutting a hedge for example. Very very different watches. One retro cool the other refined elegance.
> 
> As for servicing what's been said is correct. The hi beat and spring drive movements do need to be sent to Japan - but the model you mentioned (or mine) are just normal automatic movements and I think you will be able to get those serviced locally. Only thing to consider is that if buying new then this could invalidate any remaining warranty.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is the 36mm version of the black bay. I am, however, leaning more towards the Sea Master because it's a sports watch that can handle dressier situations. I might have like one dress situation a year, so it makes more sense to lean towards the sporty side.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> To take our minds off purchasing for a bit, here's something interesting I've come across. Hopefully it's OK to discuss here without violating the Rules.
> 
> For smartwatches like the Samsung Gear you can purchase custom "faces" (or design one yourself if you are so inclined). Most of these are made to look like traditional watch faces. Some of these, however, are (near) perfect copies of existing watch dials. For example:
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, not sure about this. Why would this be any different to a counterfeit watch?

Maybe you should start a thread in f2 and ask all the Rolex fan boys?! That could be fun......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> That's less than I thought George tbh. Mines not spring drive but good to know. Think mine was serviced in 2014 anyway so it's a ways off still.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup its not too bad for a GMT, considering that's a quote from a Seiko service center; although that's just basic service, lubrication and regulation.

Between a Spring drive and a 36k high beat, if we are talking long term, I'd choose Spring drive. Going through the schematics it looks like a very robust design, more so than an average automatic. And there's very positive feedback from forum members who have had one for ten years already without any perceivable drop in accuracy.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> *Obviously, the intent here is not to deceive*, as you can clearly see it's a Samsung smartwatch and not an actual Rolex. Moreover, it's a digital item, only existing as code and not as an actual, tangible dial. But IP law cares less about intentions and more about trademarks, copyrights, patents, et cetera. Which, to me, seem to have been breached here, despite their digital nature.
> 
> What do you think?


Not so obvious from where I stand. I take offense from anything watch related trying to pass as something else. Take off the Rolex logo and go crazy but that's very poor taste as is.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Yup its not too bad for a GMT, considering that's a quote from a Seiko service center; although that's just basic service, lubrication and regulation.
> 
> Between a Spring drive and a 36k high beat, if we are talking long term, I'd choose Spring drive. Going through the schematics it looks like a very robust design, more so than an average automatic. And there's very positive feedback from forum members who have had one for ten years already without any perceivable drop in accuracy.


Agreed....but for 2x the coin to buy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Agreed....but for 2x the coin to buy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


36k is more expensive than SD typically. Unless I misunderstood you.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> 36k is more expensive than SD typically. Unless I misunderstood you.


I mean SD is 2x cost of norm auto GS - i.e. NON-hi-beat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Too scared it would result in me selling everything  so a change of watch today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Too scared it would result in me selling everything  so a change of watch today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that would not be bad idea... I mean sell all...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> And that would not be bad idea... I mean sell all...


Terrible idea. Truly. It'd result in an ensuing spending spree of biblical proportions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Or you could just put them in savings account..


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I mean SD is 2x cost of norm auto GS - i.e. NON-hi-beat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it really that much? Hadn't noticed. Well the simpler auto can be serviced elsewhere anyway.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Or you could just put them in savings account..


This IS my savings account







34% up is better than a bank would pay me and a lot more fun 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Is it really that much? Hadn't noticed. Well the simpler auto can be serviced elsewhere anyway.


Maybe it's not quite that much more but mint hi beats or spring drives are def in the 3k area and norm auto can be got just under 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Not done this exercise for a while. Gonna wear each watch for 24 hours and test accuracy of them all over course of a month. Be interesting to see the results. If I can be bothered I'll do a graph at the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Terrible idea. Truly. It'd result in an ensuing spending spree of biblical proportions


No self control Rusty?



RustyBin5 said:


> This IS my savings account
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing that makes me feel sooooo much better about the money I've got tied up in watches! Actually just checked roughly the "on paper" value and whilst much lower than you, it still shocked me.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> No self control Rusty?
> 
> None whatsoever - not even a little bit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Olive strap arrived for GS. Gutted - it won't fit! Springbar holes are such that it only accommodates a thin strap - [email protected]&*%#^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sell the GS 



...



...



(muahahaa)


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd take the idea of an exit watch with caution. How do you actually intend to implement an exit? Buy an expensive watch and then hide away from WUS and its ilk?


I think you are correct. It would be impossible to stay away from here or other watch sites on the web, so there will always be temptation.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Anyone think of solution? Gap tolerance only allows a strap with spring bar really close to the very end of the strap. In other words thin leather.







its this bit that's too thick to fit







i know curved springbars exist but would that work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Anyone think of solution? Gap tolerance only allows a strap with spring bar really close to the very end of the strap. In other words thin leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of these should see you right Rusty.......

b-)


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Anyone think of solution? Gap tolerance only allows a strap with spring bar really close to the very end of the strap. In other words thin leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with my Oris Artix GT. Going with anything other than the factory strap there will always be a gap. If the gap bothers you then I think custom is the only way to go and you need to have some very precise measurements.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> One of these should see you right Rusty.......
> 
> b-)


It would add new dimension of zaratsu...










You can squeeze it in but it would start to rub the case.. Or just sand down the excess leather on the edge. Either way it is not permanent solution.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> I have the same issue with my Oris Artix GT. Going with anything other than the factory strap there will always be a gap. If the gap bothers you then I think custom is the only way to go and you need to have some very precise measurements.


The prob with the 2nd strap ceecab is that there is no gap - not the other way around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i think it's kind of like a cartoon, in terms of not fooling anybody and
not being a replication of reality. it would be another thing if it fooled anybody.
i think it's a case of imitation being a very sincere form of flattery. i wouldn't
wear one of these if you paid me, just as i wouldn't put a mercedes badge
on my subaru, i like my subaru just fine, same way i like my seikos...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Bezel diameter 45mm / Lug to lug 53,5mm /
> Band 24mm / Height 17mm
> 
> It is a beast alright.......


a killer bee(st). That looks like a halloween accessory for a giant bumblebee outfit....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

btw,

been off all watch websites for maybe 3 weeks now, not bought any watches,
i'm only selling, selling, selling....also trading. anyway, not visiting watch sites
has really kept my desire for new acquisitions down, and i just came back, and
by god, that zenton was really helpful, thank you....


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Still only these 2, I'm 4 months in and I'm still clean on buying any keepers.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> i think it's kind of like a cartoon, in terms of not fooling anybody and
> not being a replication of reality. it would be another thing if it fooled anybody.
> i think it's a case of imitation being a very sincere form of flattery. i wouldn't
> wear one of these if you paid me, just as i wouldn't put a mercedes badge
> on my subaru, i like my subaru just fine, same way i like my seikos...


? Er what is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Still only these 2, I'm 4 months in and I'm still clean on buying any keepers.
> 
> View attachment 12922023


To be fair.... that's a cracking twosome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> To be fair.... that's a cracking twosome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Rusty, cracking is good, right?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Anyone think of solution? Gap tolerance only allows a strap with spring bar really close to the very end of the strap. In other words thin leather.


Aye. Get thin leather

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MORELLATO-...der-dünn-Dunkelblau-Braun-UVP-54/371533857035

...or put a thin blade through that lug hole on your strap and make it wider towards the thick end. Insert a spare pair of springbars and superglue them in just the right spot.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Thanks Rusty, cracking is good, right?


Ye as in "whoa that's a cracker"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Still only these 2, I'm 4 months in and I'm still clean on buying any keepers.
> 
> View attachment 12922023


Lovely two watch collection!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> ? Er what is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he was referring to the smart watch with a Rolex digital dial.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Aye. Get thin leather
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MORELLATO-...der-dünn-Dunkelblau-Braun-UVP-54/371533857035
> 
> ...or put a thin blade through that lug hole on your strap and make it wider towards the thick end. Insert a spare pair of springbars and superglue them in just the right spot.


That link is for a shiny thin dress strap. I have two of those - it's a casual dress down strap I'm after but anyway....

Hmm. I think I'll try curved spring bars. If that doesn't work I'll just sell the strap. Don't fancy butchering it when I can get £20 for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Lovely two watch collection!


Thanks Hornet.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I'd like to join the club too. I am a new person here, but I have already started and ended a massive inflow of purchasing albeit cheaper watches, I do want to halt and just enjoy what I have for the next 30 years or so 

Let me tell you a bit about myself and the watches I have recently accumulated:

I have always been into fashion and thus accessories like watches have always been on my mind. I bought an Oris dress watch many years ago but never wore it so I sold it after a couple of months. I had a couple of seiko 5s back then but was never really attune to the greatness of Seiko at that time; I just figured it was a mall brand that was pretty generic and fell mostly for the designer watches like fossil, diesel, and kenneth cole.

Whenever I get into something, I do a ton of research, and I dictate to myself what I want in my collection. AND I NEED IT NOW! That is my weakness. I cant just say I have this and then wait a year later for that. I got to complete my set today!
This has been for all my collections from guitars, jeans, sunglasses, hats etc,and now watches. 

I have somewhat become a Seiko fan boy and pretty much relegated my collection to it. And not really here to investigate higher brands, as I dont want to go off the ledge. I rather say Ignorance is Bliss and keep and enjoy my seikos. 


These are my watches I amassed over the last 3 months. I will take photos later if I can:

Seiko SKX007
Seiko SNZH53
Seiko SNZH57
Seiko SNZH60
Seiko SRPA21
Seiko SRP773
Seiko SRPC44
Seiko SSA313
Seiko SNKN37 (incoming)
Orient Mako XL orange dial
Orient Mako XL white dial (incoming)
Orient Ray Raven
Certina DS 1 
Certina DS Diver green rubber/ anthracite dial
JeanRichard Terrascope


++
I pretty much have thought about getting an Omega seamaster (I love divers) and I pondered that over the past couple of years. But I realize that I need several watches that do specific things for my look. SO I prefer to pan out to a dozen or so decent watches all under the price of a Seamaster. ( Also I just know myself, I take off my watch for a variety of things throughout the day, gym locker, office desk, bed, playing w kids, going to school, etc that I would have been a little preoccupied w taking on and off a $4000 watch as I just know it would get lost or scuffed one day in a variety of situations. I wouldnt enjoy wearing it in a relaxed manner, well, that is my disposition on these things).

I think Im done w buying watches. It was not only a hell of a ride buying all of these, returning a couple, took too much of my energy and headspace. I want to just relax and enjoy these now. I dont plan on selling any of these but I do still FEEL THE TEMPTATION of the ONLINE SHOPPING EXPERIENCE and that is why I need to get on board w this to settle down a bit. This was the same thing w guitars back then... I would buy and buy and research and buy and buyers remorse, and sell and research and buy. And at the end of it all, now I am at peace knowing what I know about guitars and what I like and dislike. It costed yes, but this knowledge that brought peace and alleviated the immense curiosity within me comes w a price. 
Now I just sit down and enjoy practicing on my few guitars that I have. Not one iota of looking into shopping or buying another one. 
I want this to be the same w watches. 

Thanks.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

debussychopin said:


> I'd like to join the club too. I am a new person here, but I have already started and ended a massive inflow of purchasing albeit cheaper watches, I do want to halt and just enjoy what I have for the next 30 years or so
> 
> Let me tell you a bit about myself and the watches I have recently accumulated:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the madhouse!. Looking forward to a pic of your collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> The prob with the 2nd strap ceecab is that there is no gap - not the other way around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Maybe try to trim it with an exacto knife. I'd be too scared to do it unless it was a strap from the junk drawer.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

debussychopin said:


> Seiko SKX007
> Seiko SNZH53
> Seiko SNZH57
> Seiko SNZH60
> ...


That's a good run for 3 months.
Good idea to settle down.
So why not try to get your head together,
do this abstinence thing,
and aim for one watch on a higher budget,
which you don't feel comfortable with now.
That will keep you from buying it
and in the meantime,
your taste will evolve
and you will discover new things.
Aim for 2019, an be happy with what you have.
Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

debussychopin said:


> I'd like to join the club too. I am a new person here, but I have already started and ended a massive inflow of purchasing albeit cheaper watches, I do want to halt and just enjoy what I have for the next 30 years or so
> 
> Let me tell you a bit about myself and the watches I have recently accumulated:
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC debussy :-!......I'd say you've come to the right place. You need some help!

So, you've discovered the treasure trove of watches and dived in head first?! That's a lot of seikos you've bought and I can't blame you for going down that route, they do great watches at great prices.

So, with soooo many new watches I'd suggest that you now make an effort to get to know these watches and use this as an exercise in understanding what you do and do not like. Choose one watch at the start of the week and wear it (without exception) for the whole week. Try and make some mental notes about the experience. If you like the watch then wear it for as long as you want.

And if you feel temptation come over here to WPAC |>.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

CeeCab705 said:


> Joining this thread and reading through some of it has made me start considering getting an exit piece. Is there more value in having one very high quality piece, or a collection of entry level pieces? I'm starting to think a Grand Seiko is going to be it for me and I'm considering the SBRG251 because of my small wrists.


The "more value" concept is entirely subjective. You need to decide that for yourself, and time will lead you to the correct decision.

My opinion, based on my own experience is that a balance is necessary for me. That's me.
I find lots enjoyment and versatility in affordable watches. I also enjoy some higher end watches, even if they aren't suitable to wear everyday. My work environment can be harsh on watches, and sometimes I go to places that are not ideal places to be seen wearing a luxury watch, so I like to wear the affordable watches when I work and travel (with a few exceptions). I like variety, and I know I can't get myself to being a one-watch guy, so the thought of selling of everything and buying/keeping one high end watch is not realistic for me. At this stage of my life, mix of some affordable watches, and a select few higher-end watches is the right combination for me.

Others are at a time and place in their life where a collection cull down to a one watch life is a realistic possibility. An exit piece is an excellent concept, and everyone will have one at some point in their life, but I think you will need to try several watches over a period of time(maybe years), to find what you truly like and dislike. Once you have honed your tastes you will be able to clearly identify an exit watch for yourself.
You and only you will need to decide if you are at the time and place in your life to select an exit watch, or reduce your collection to "one very high quality piece."
As for the Grand Seiko that you like, only wearing it for some time will tell you if it is your exit watch.
I've never owned a GS, but those that I've tried on are extremely nice.
Good luck.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok so this caught my eye. Round of bashing please:
https://optikinstruments.com/

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

debussychopin said:


> I'd like to join the club too. I am a new person here, but I have already started and ended a massive inflow of purchasing albeit cheaper watches, I do want to halt and just enjoy what I have for the next 30 years or so
> 
> Let me tell you a bit about myself and the watches I have recently accumulated:
> 
> ...


That's an impressive three-month shopping spree. I'll say you've come to the right place to cool down for a while.

Welcome.

Hornet99's suggestion to familiarize yourself with the watches you have is sound advice.

Put the brakes on buying new watches, at least until you've spent some time wearing each of the watches you bought. Some will be keepers, others maybe not. I would not rush to sell anything if it doesn't hold your interest right away. You might miss it, and re-buy it later.
If I find that a watch has fallen out of favor, I move it out of sight for a few months, and then I try it on again. It's possible that you will like it again after some separation, and you don't need to take the hit of selling it for a loss. If the time away hasn't rekindled the feelings that made you buy it, then perhaps it can move over to the list of to-be-sold watches.
This has worked well for me for some watches that I lost interest in. I haven't sold a watch yet, although I do have some on my list, and eventually I'll sell some of them.

Enjoy spending time with your new watches.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Ok so this caught my eye. Round of bashing please:
> https://optikinstruments.com/
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I typically don't engage in "bashing" because I don't take any pleasure in bringing down someone's enjoyment for something that they've spent hard earned money on, and because everyone's tastes are different. 
However, in this case, the product hasn't come up on the market yet, so it's unlikely that my comments will bring any ill feelings to anyone.
Here's my opinion on that watch.
I think it looks too much like an attitude indicator, or some other kind of leveling instrument... especially with the yellow and white color scheme. It's like a spirit level with a strap.
It appears that they're putting a twist on the one-hand watch concept, but it's too much tool, and not enough watch.
I think you will get bored with it get quickly.
Don't buy it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dustpilot said:


> That's an impressive three-month shopping spree. I'll say you've come to the right place to cool down for a while.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> ...


As well if you get to know what you like and feel you have multiple watches that are similar then it gives you the chance to consolidate and maybe move slightly up the scale and get a higher quality watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok so this caught my eye. Round of bashing please:
> https://optikinstruments.com/
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


In a word stupid. Its apparently so simple that even they admit that it will take time to get used to using it:

"What is clever about the HORIZON design is that the more you use it, the more accustomed you get to the position of the disc during a day. Over time you will be able to tell the time at a glance, just by looking at the angle of the horizon."

Sorry, but why reinvent the wheel? :-s Everyone can read an analog or digital display, why learn something new? Certainly doesn't seem intuitive to me........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Ok so this caught my eye. Round of bashing please:
> https://optikinstruments.com/
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I will just leave it here. Unless you dont want to know what time it is, dont get it. I see no reason for this... Wristwatch.. Ermmm.. You will need a regular watch on other wrist.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok so this caught my eye. Round of bashing please:
> https://optikinstruments.com/
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ooohhhh, twice Swiss made for the money! Wow :-d

Like dustpilot said, this novelty will wear out faster than you can say Kickstarter.

Kinda reminds me of the Sector Apnea. Nice looking watch but I never understood how it worked

Case design is interesting though, got me wondering how a real watch would look with that case


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Ok so this caught my eye. Round of bashing please:
> https://optikinstruments.com/
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


1. It's ugly
2. It's gimmicky
3. Will get old real quick
4. Cheap quartz movement
5. Battery life probably half of what they claim
6. Will probably never actually make it to market
7. What's the purpose of this thing again?
8. Did I mention it's ugly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

In other news I dropped off my dad's old mantelpiece clock to be serviced this morning. The guy is semi retired and and really nice. He used to do wrist watches, but stopped several years ago, and he doesn't know anyone locally that does them, so frustrating to see this.....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> In other news I dropped off my dad's old mantelpiece clock to be serviced this morning. The guy is semi retired and and really nice. He used to do wrist watches, but stopped several years ago, and he doesn't know anyone locally that does them, so frustrating to see this.....


In related news, just in


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> In related news, just in


I don't think that Duncan is too far away from me, but it would still be posting watches and he's got a long wait list. Would love to find someone locally.....

.....seiko looks brand new!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I don't think that Duncan is too far away from me, but it would still be posting watches and he's got a long wait list. Would love to find someone locally.....
> 
> .....seiko looks brand new!


Pretty much. Just a couple of blemishes on the sides and few hairlines. Keeper. In fact I should do a SOTC soon, now that the whole buying business is over.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> 1. It's ugly
> 2. It's gimmicky
> 3. Will get old real quick
> 4. Cheap quartz movement
> ...


Pretty sure the numbers end up upside down too. Worst design in like ever. Wow - just a whole new level of stoopid design

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dustpilot said:


> I typically don't engage in "bashing" because I don't take any pleasure in bringing down someone's enjoyment for something that they've spent hard earned money on, and because everyone's tastes are different.
> However, in this case, the product hasn't come up on the market yet, so it's unlikely that my comments will bring any ill feelings to anyone.
> Here's my opinion on that watch.
> I think it looks too much like an attitude indicator, or some other kind of leveling instrument... especially with the yellow and white color scheme. It's like a spirit level with a strap.
> ...


^^^^This ️

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Just looked at a ch Ward and on the dial are the words "mark 1 automatic". Why would you put mark 1 on the dial unless you already know it's design will be improved into a mark 2. Just seems odd 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

There are a lot of things CW does that I don’t understand, logo changes, unusual marketing, etc. I realize many here really like their watches but it’s a brand that’s never resonated with me.

Apparently high quality and good VFM but just not for me.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just looked at a ch Ward and on the dial are the words "mark 1 automatic". Why would you put mark 1 on the dial unless you already know it's design will be improved into a mark 2. Just seems odd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably think that it sounds British, you know, London, Mark I. As in everything else British that had a mark I, ii etc. Very silly, hadn't realized it.

Plus ofc... Swiss made.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Probably think that it sounds British, you know, London, Mark I. As in everything else British that had a mark I, ii etc. Very silly, hadn't realized it.
> 
> Plus ofc... Swiss made.


But at least the date wheel is Black to match the dial right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> But at least the date wheel is Black to match the dial right?


True, but 12, 6 and 9 don't match the other numbers lol


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> True, but 12, 6 and 9 don't match the other numbers lol


Things like that and the logo issues make me think that CW are just fumbling their way along......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Things like that and the logo issues make me think that CW are just fumbling their way along......


Well, its easier for an established brand that has a couple of 'moneymakers'. CW has to throw a lot of stuff on the wall to see what sticks. Kudos to them for not going down the easier homage road. Seiko for example does it but they've got such a loyal following that they're practically saying 'F U, we are Seiko'.

CW do amaze me in a negative sense with some of their design and marketing ideas but I'm just a dumb WIS, no marketing degree or anything grand like that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well, its easier for an established brand that has a couple of 'moneymakers'. CW has to throw a lot of stuff on the wall to see what sticks. Kudos to them for not going down the easier homage road. Seiko for example does it but they've got such a loyal following that they're practically saying 'F U, we are Seiko'.
> 
> CW do amaze me in a negative sense with some of their design and marketing ideas but I'm just a dumb WIS, no marketing degree or anything grand like that.


Well, they don't seem to suffer from their fumbling, being loved on here........


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Off topic.

Just checking my mail and an ad came up for Swiss made hairdryers.










I'm sitting here flooded with questions. Do they fetch a premium like Swiss made watches? Are there forums like this one where hair specialists flame each other on Swiss vs Japan-made? Are there Valera homages? Does Seiko make any? :-d


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm down another watch. My Skmei-Shock died. Analog movement all seized up. Guess I got my $8 worth of fun. In the bin it went.










My Lasika is still holding on for $4.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi , thanks for the replies. Yes I will be posting pics soon. 
I am wearing my skx007 a lot as well as my ray raven and my gold turtle. You guys are right, lot of those in the list are still sitting around brand new without the tags taken off yet.
I do notice the nuances w each one w extensive wear.
I dont really want to make it a goal to save up for a higher quality more expensive brand model, as knowing me, once i focus on that, I will just buy it. Whether i can afford it or not.
So best I just settle and just relax w this list for the duration of my life lol.
Anyways thanks for the welcome


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I'm down another watch. My Skmei-Shock died. Analog movement all seized up. Guess I got my $8 worth of fun. In the bin it went.


Most likely your other watches teamed up at night and decided to put it out of its misery. Mercy killing.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

You may have heard of the Dirty Dozen; 12 brands of WW2 wristwatches commissioned by the British MoD. Longines, IWC, JLC and a bunch of others got the contracts to make them. One such name was Vertex, with its calibre 59, actually built by Revue (later known as Revue Thommen). Vertex was their UK distributor and the brand name they used for watch models sold in the UK.









After the war, as many other brands did, they continued to make this watch with the same calibre 59 but now for the general consumer. In fact, many sportswatches from the 50s (Longines did the same) were just continuations of their military designs (but often with white dials instead of black, or with a new model name).

In Revue's case, they simply named it "Sport".









In the 1990s, when nobody saw the point of vintage re-issues (that's why the re-issued Heuer Carrera's from that time were still available for very cheap until recently), Revue Thommen decided to release a limited edition replica of that Sport. They even used a manufacture calibre (GT12) for it. They did not sell well.

Now, I got one on its way to me.









Between this guy, the Flagship and the Cricket, I'm done. For super reals this time! I'll post a nice review of this Revue once it's in simply because there isn't much info online about it. It's abstinence for me from here on out. True story.









P.S. Vertex has also been relaunched (for merely 2500 quid a piece) by some shady character over in the UK, making sure he doesn't mention the Revue connection on his website in the fabricated history. In fact, Vertex were the distributor, not the manufacturer of the watch. The Dirty Dozen piece may have said Vertex on the dial, but it came from the Revue factory.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Facepalm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Bought







and
Sold







20 hours - no time for attachment - unusual for me given its rarity.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I wonder sometimes how would have Steinhart fared without the homages


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I wonder sometimes how would have Steinhart fared without the homages


Exactly, I've always considered them a maker of homages. They're apparently very well done but I've thought that they've clearly focused on historical designs.

But all you have to do is look at the watches that have passed through Rusty's watchbox, however briefly, and see that Steinhart has made a pile of great looking watches and many are fairly unique and well designed.

My perception is obviously wrong but it's kept me from buying any of their watches even though they're well executed and I doubt that I am alone in this thinking.

The Aquarius is a good example, that thing is pretty sweet.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Exactly, I've always considered them a maker of homages. They're apparently very well done but I've thought that they've clearly focused on historical designs.
> 
> But all you have to do is look at the watches that have passed through Rusty's watchbox, however briefly, and see that Steinhart has made a pile of great looking watches and many are fairly unique and well designed.
> 
> ...


I don't care whether they produce homages or not, its more of a question regarding the survivability of a small German firm letting out their own unique designs; mostly divers and fliegers, that's a crowded market. Sure, those ones that Rusty specializes in seem to have a following but they were extremely limited production runs.

I guess Steinhart's name would be in the niche next to H20 or Poseidon? Big bulky divers and all.

P.S 'Sweet' and Aquarius in the same sentence? :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> You may have heard of the Dirty Dozen; 12 brands of WW2 wristwatches commissioned by the British MoD. Longines, IWC, JLC and a bunch of others got the contracts to make them. One such name was Vertex, with its calibre 59, actually built by Revue (later known as Revue Thommen). Vertex was their UK distributor and the brand name they used for watch models sold in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 12924347
> 
> ...


Didn't you say you were done, out, finished, etc before you bought something else? o|


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I wonder sometimes how would have Steinhart fared without the homages





jcombs1 said:


> Exactly, I've always considered them a maker of homages. They're apparently very well done but I've thought that they've clearly focused on historical designs.
> 
> But all you have to do is look at the watches that have passed through Rusty's watchbox, however briefly, and see that Steinhart has made a pile of great looking watches and many are fairly unique and well designed.
> 
> ...


I suspect that they'd have become a niche brand with some small but loyal fan base. Homages sell don't they? It's kinda of like a gateway drug, start off smoking the occasional Steinhart ocean ones and before you know you mainlining Oris and then Omega....... b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Didn't you say you were done, out, finished, etc before you bought something else? o|


He said (in order of saying)

I'm done 
I'm really done
I'm done - no I mean it this time
I'm super done
I'm done for super reals

.....he's not done ?

As for the dirty dozen watches they have a large following - not for me but many go loopdeloop for 'em

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

K guys I prob deserve a bash - also got this but only using the profit from Aquarius so really a free watch. Bit of history to it - it's a homage (no surprise there) to the explorer II and was made at the time Steinhart and Aramar were working together and exactly at the time they parted ways. Aramar got to put their name on the case back and Steinhart on the dial. Maurice Aramar confirmed only 25 ever made it out. Couldn't really refuse tbh. Sorry 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rusty how on earth do you learn all this stuff???? a half-baked Steinhart/Aramar lovechild? Is there still an Aramar around? Don't answer that!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Rusty how on earth do you learn all this stuff???? a half-baked Steinhart/Aramar lovechild? Is there still an Aramar around? Don't answer that!


Aramar still alive and kicking 
http://www.aramar.nl/index.php?item=aramar-watches&action=page&group_id=38&lang=en#.WpHfooGnyEc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Trying to teach myself some photography with the DSLR. Photographing the watches I own is a new way of appreciating them.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> K guys I prob deserve a bash - also got this but only using the profit from Aquarius so really a free watch. Bit of history to it - it's a homage (no surprise there) to the explorer II and was made at the time Steinhart and Aramar were working together and exactly at the time they parted ways. Aramar got to put their name on the case back and Steinhart on the dial. Maurice Aramar confirmed only 25 ever made it out. Couldn't really refuse tbh. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flagrant flouting of the rules Rusty.......:rodekaart

........I see that the Steinhart-Rusty bromance/love-in/gangbang is still going strong. b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Flagrant flouting of the rules Rusty.......:rodekaart
> 
> ........I see that the Steinhart-Rusty bromance/love-in/gangbang is still going strong. b-)


Well yes. Although had 12, now got 9. BLNR, racetrack, Aquarius, ocean 1 green (old) and OVM39 and OVM mk1 all gone or for sale, so it's not all bad 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well yes. Although had 12, now got 9. BLNR, racetrack, Aquarius, ocean 1 green (old) and OVM39 and OVM mk1 all gone or for sale, so it's not all bad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9 steinharts, that's gotta qualify as an orgy.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> 9 steinharts, that's gotta qualify as an orgy.......


Horol....orgy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I've always been interested in the Tourby Lawless Diver but it's a big wearing 42mm watch that's 15mm thick and has a long L2L.

Tourby started a thread in the German sub forum stating they are going to make smaller watches in general and today just posted a smaller version of the Lawless due for release later this year.

Really not on on my radar but I'm intrigued. Do any of you have experience/history with this brand? I hope this is more informational than enabling, at least that's my intent.

edit: I tried to link the post but it didn't work. The thread link is below and the post with pics of the new Lawless case and details in on page 3.

40mm wide and 12mm thick.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/hype-over-tourby-watches-goes-smaller-4609573.html


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> As well if you get to know what you like and feel you have multiple watches that are similar then it gives you the chance to consolidate and maybe move slightly up the scale and get a higher quality watch.


This is absolutely true. If one has too much similarity among certain watches in their collection, there is no reason not to consolidate and upgrade.
Also, in certain cases, there can be similarity, but one might not feel the need to sell and consolidate. This can be the case for SKX, Turtle, or G-Shock fans, who enjoy more than one color variant of the same model watch.
I agree though, there can at times be redundancies in one's collection that warrant the need to sell, consolidate, and buy upscale.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> In related news, just in


When I see "The Watch Bloke," I can't help but think of something like...

--> If your watch bloke, bling it to the shop and we'll fix it.
...or; --> My watch bloke, but I got it fixed.

I'm not mocking his name or his services. I'm sure he does excellent work, and that Landmaster looks amazing. It's just what popped into my head when I read the business name.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dustpilot said:


> This is absolutely true. If one has too much similarity among certain watches in their collection, there is no reason not to consolidate and upgrade.
> Also, in certain cases, there can be similarity, but one might not feel the need to sell and consolidate. This can be the case for SKX, Turtle, or G-Shock fans, who enjoy more than one color variant of the same model watch.
> I agree though, there can at times be redundancies in one's collection that warrant the need to sell, consolidate, and buy upscale.


......yep, no need to consolidate if you don't want to.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dustpilot said:


> When I see "The Watch Bloke," I can't help but think of something like...
> 
> --> If your watch bloke, bling it to the shop and we'll fix it.
> ...or; --> My watch bloke, but I got it fixed.
> ...


Find his website and read the blog on the repairs, it is fascinating.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I've always been interested in the Tourby Lawless Diver but it's a big wearing 42mm watch that's 15mm thick and has a long L2L.
> 
> Tourby started a thread in the German sub forum stating they are going to make smaller watches in general and today just posted a smaller version of the Lawless due for release later this year.
> 
> ...


I've heard that they are nicely made, but ain't it just another sub homage (minus the Mercedes hands), Squale/Steinhart gives you that for less moolah.

......big style enabling :rodekaart.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dp


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dp


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Didn't you say you were done, out, finished, etc before you bought something else? o|





RustyBin5 said:


> He said (in order of saying)
> 
> I'm done
> I'm really done
> ...


Yeah, I'm not done  



RustyBin5 said:


> K guys I prob deserve a bash - also got this but only using the profit from Aquarius so really a free watch. Bit of history to it - it's a homage (no surprise there) to the explorer II and was made at the time Steinhart and Aramar were working together and exactly at the time they parted ways. Aramar got to put their name on the case back and Steinhart on the dial. Maurice Aramar confirmed only 25 ever made it out. Couldn't really refuse tbh. Sorry


I was once tempted by this same thing because Steinhart (like 'em) and Aramar (Dutch connection)



jcombs1 said:


> Tourby started a thread in the German sub forum stating they are going to make smaller watches in general
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/hype-over-tourby-watches-goes-smaller-4609573.html


Oh man, shouldn't have posted that, and I shouldn't have seen it. I'm so not done. Tourby is great. Top class stuff.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Bought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear lord... If it said Invicta I would've believed it also... What a monstrosity.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well you all weak-willed people, I'm almost done and here's my SOTC to prove it :-d


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> That would be a massive waste of plastic...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


plastic is all about massive waste anyway, isn't it ? 

i am considering a used omega apnea as a watch for timing yoga
postures while i teach, i think graphically, the dial might be the best
tool i could find. but i'm concerned that the bulk of the watch
will be too much, i don't want a giant hunk of steel on my wrist.
so i don't think i'm gonna bite. but i would try on a plastic mock-up
for size, it would answer my questions....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Trying to teach myself some photography with the DSLR. Photographing the watches I own is a new way of appreciating them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of a camera are you using, or would you recommend, for micro
photography? i can't get even decent results with my apple 7, i'm curious
would people use/recommend, as i have a s&!#load of watches i want to sell....


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I'm taking all photos with a fairly basic Nokia windows phone.

More than a camera, I would say lighting is 90% of yoyr photo. If you don't have a photo studio pf some sort, the window sill is the next best thing.


Overcast days offer the best light for photography (or indeed for painting, as Da Vinci already observed).


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> what kind of a camera are you using, or would you recommend, for micro
> photography? i can't get even decent results with my apple 7, i'm curious
> would people use/recommend, as i have a s&!#load of watches i want to sell....


Key is natural (not direct) lighting.







use props - crop your pictures - get creative - and delete 19 for every 20 you take - these were all taken on iPhone 7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

To echo other's comments....lighting..lighting...lighting

1st was with a smart phone in my office at work

2nd is back of my truck with an overcast day...nikon d7100 with a 18-150 zoom

3rd is at a fast food restaurant that i had good indirect light....still on a smartphone










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

peterr said:


> what kind of a camera are you using, or would you recommend, for micro
> photography? i can't get even decent results with my apple 7, i'm curious
> would people use/recommend, as i have a s&!#load of watches i want to sell....


I'm a super amateur just-getting-started photographer so I don't have much advice to offer. I'm currently using a Nikon D60 with cheapy close up filters from Amazon. The big key as other people have noted is nice natural sunlight, preferably not direct. Pick a cool surface or an accessory to help give the subject scale and contrast. Take your time framing up the watch and try to get an angle that minimizes reflections on the crystal and the polished surfaces. Then just start taking pictures and out of 100 maybe 5-6 will look as good as you want them to!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Last day of the week with the bling.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hey VWG

Every time you post a pic of that Monta, I like it a little bit more. Seems like a great everyday piece.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

You need to shift your viewfinder ever so slightly to catch the right angle. Even a few degrees can make a huge difference. Your photos may be 2D but you need to use every angle available around your theme to capture a nice still 2D. There's some nice filters available in phones now that do improve a shot up to a point.

Close-up shots should be your first step to familiarise yourself with how light affects a shot. Setting up a larger frame needs some study. There are principles on doing do, learned them in painting.

Notice how the Citizen logo shines against the backdrop. It only does in a single angle out of the 10 available. I chose lower color temperature, lower ISO for more detail and a darker hue; then just swivel the phone around to find the right angle for the logo and boom. Single shot, a bit postprocessing maybe 10% HDR sharpening tops.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

One simple tip I got that helps, with indoor photography, was to use a piece of white card to reflect light on to the watch. Helps enormously on overcast days. Works better than the window sill technique that I've always tended to use......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

found my exit watch! No details yet until I get some items sold.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> found my exit watch! No details yet until I get some items sold.


Oh you big tease........


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have considered buying something similar to this for photography but think I can make something very similar for less money.

Not bad for $40 though

https://www.amazon.com/LimoStudio-P..._m_9oczhasdehgr4k8_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&s=photo


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> found my exit watch! No details yet until I get some items sold.


Someone's afraid of bashin' :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Someone's afraid of bashin' :-d


Good call......


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Bad news, guys... The tudor Black Bay Heritage 36 looks amazing on my wrist. I don't wear anything on a bracelet because of my skinny wrists and this actually looks like it might work.
2018-02-25_01-27-26


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> I'm taking all photos with a fairly basic Nokia windows phone.
> 
> More than a camera, I would say lighting is 90% of yoyr photo. If you don't have a photo studio pf some sort, the window sill is the next best thing.
> 
> Overcast days offer the best light for photography (or indeed for painting, as Da Vinci already observed).


i use good north light in my painting studio, what i have trouble with is getting a full-framed
photo to be in really sharp focus, i must be doing something wrong, but don't know what....
is there some kind of micro adjustment i'm not making ?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> You need to shift your viewfinder ever so slightly to catch the right angle. Even a few degrees can make a huge difference. Your photos may be 2D but you need to use every angle available around your theme to capture a nice still 2D. There's some nice filters available in phones now that do improve a shot up to a point.
> 
> Close-up shots should be your first step to familiarise yourself with how light affects a shot. Setting up a larger frame needs some study. There are principles on doing do, learned them in painting.
> 
> Notice how the Citizen logo shines against the backdrop. It only does in a single angle out of the 10 available. I chose lower color temperature, lower ISO for more detail and a darker hue; then just swivel the phone around to find the right angle for the logo and boom. Single shot, a bit postprocessing maybe 10% HDR sharpening tops.


what i like, and can't get, is the sharp, sharp detail you're picking up.
could it be a matter of needing a tripod?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Key is natural (not direct) lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again, sharp, sharp details, excellent focus, my photos make it look like i'm
trying to disguise flaws, and i always buy the best example of a watch that i can,
and wear them carefully....either i'm working the camera wrongly, or i need a 
tripod....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> what i like, and can't get, is the sharp, sharp detail you're picking up.
> could it be a matter of needing a tripod?


errr...this might frustrate you a bit but the photo was taken with my phone camera on my one hand and the watch on the other.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> I'm a super amateur just-getting-started photographer so I don't have much advice to offer. I'm currently using a Nikon D60 with cheapy close up filters from Amazon. The big key as other people have noted is nice natural sunlight, preferably not direct. Pick a cool surface or an accessory to help give the subject scale and contrast. Take your time framing up the watch and try to get an angle that minimizes reflections on the crystal and the polished surfaces. Then just start taking pictures and out of 100 maybe 5-6 will look as good as you want them to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, i guess i'll have to shoot a whole lot more than i do, i just take 
2 or 3 from each angle mi want and choose the best, so maybe i'm 
just being lazy about the cumbersome editing process.

still, i wonder, are people using tripods? or, planting the camera
or phone on a stable surface? maybe the hand-held camera is the
root of the lack-of-focus problem....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> errr...this might frustrate you a bit but the photo was taken with my phone camera on my one hand and the watch on the other.


nope, the possibiities are endless. i have my phone in a lifeproof case, maybe i have
schmutz on the window, or it's scratched up...i guess i can rule out the lack of
tripod.

i've got an mfa, it's not like i'm a stranger to photography, just this close-up,
micro stuff is not working out...i'm gonna take my phone case apart and clean
it out, that might be it....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You need to shift your viewfinder ever so slightly to catch the right angle. Even a few degrees can make a huge difference. Your photos may be 2D but you need to use every angle available around your theme to capture a nice still 2D. There's some nice filters available in phones now that do improve a shot up to a point.
> 
> Close-up shots should be your first step to familiarise yourself with how light affects a shot. Setting up a larger frame needs some study. There are principles on doing do, learned them in painting.
> 
> Notice how the Citizen logo shines against the backdrop. It only does in a single angle out of the 10 available. I chose lower color temperature, lower ISO for more detail and a darker hue; then just swivel the phone around to find the right angle for the logo and boom. Single shot, a bit postprocessing maybe 10% HDR sharpening tops.


Is that 9 o'clock indice damaged?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> One simple tip I got that helps, with indoor photography, was to use a piece of white card to reflect light on to the watch. Helps enormously on overcast days. Works better than the window sill technique that I've always tended to use......


Yes window sill & white reflector combination is a winner



CeeCab705 said:


> Bad news, guys... The tudor Black Bay Heritage 36 looks amazing on my wrist. I don't wear anything on a bracelet because of my skinny wrists and this actually looks like it might work.
> 2018-02-25_01-27-26


great watch you should def get it



peterr said:


> what i like, and can't get, is the sharp, sharp detail you're picking up.
> could it be a matter of needing a tripod?


I just use autofocus (on phone camera)...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> i use good north light in my painting studio, what i have trouble with is getting a full-framed
> photo to be in really sharp focus, i must be doing something wrong, but don't know what....
> is there some kind of micro adjustment i'm not making ?


If you are using a smartphone they are pretty good BUT...... they struggle to focus sharply on close up shots - so just take a super sharp shot from a distance that works then crop the picture. You can save both images and they can look totally different. Example here - same photo just ones a crop of the other. (Similar to previous mention - here I concentrated on having light hit hands and the Breitling dial badge). That way you can get macro shots in focus.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Someone's afraid of bashin' :-d


Errrr.... probably. But you can't bash what you haven't purchased yet right?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> again, sharp, sharp details, excellent focus, my photos make it look like i'm
> trying to disguise flaws, and i always buy the best example of a watch that i can,
> and wear them carefully....either i'm working the camera wrongly, or i need a
> tripod....


Make sure to tap the screen on where you want it to focus. But even then trust your eyes.... often I then move the phone towards or away a bit - you can see when it's focused on the screen. Then LIGHTLY TOUCH the shutter button. If it ain't in focus then it's because you moved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> hmm, i guess i'll have to shoot a whole lot more than i do, i just take
> 2 or 3 from each angle mi want and choose the best, so maybe i'm
> just being lazy about the cumbersome editing process.
> 
> ...


Always hand hold the phone for me, and I never edit on phone except for crop on some

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Errrr.... probably. But you can't bash what you haven't purchased yet right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Point of bashing is to PREVENT the purchase old bean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Is that 9 o'clock indice damaged?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, just the sides are high polish so each one reflects the other and the hands if they are near. You're looking at a partial reflection of the top indice. b-)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Errrr.... probably. But you can't bash what you haven't purchased yet right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Errrr.... probably. But you can't bash what you haven't purchased yet right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Ehh, isn't it the point to bash prior to purchase, to avoid the purchase in the first place?
Put it on the chopping board already

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ehh, isn't it the point to bash prior to purchase, to avoid the purchase in the first place?
> Put it on the chopping board already
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That's what she said.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Ehh, isn't it the point to bash prior to purchase, to avoid the purchase in the first place?
> Put it on the chopping board already
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


SBGA031









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

It’s a beauty VWG, 44mm is big but 53mm L2L is yuuuge!

If you’ve got the wrists to pull it off.... Titanium will help though


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> It's a beauty VWG, 44mm is big but 53mm L2L is yuuuge!
> 
> If you've got the wrists to pull it off.... Titanium will help though


I've handled it at an AD several times. Size/wrist feel is similar to a Sumo but lighter. The Titanium makes it wearable, plus its low riding.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've handled it at an AD several times. Size/wrist feel is similar to a Sumo but lighter. The Titanium makes it wearable, plus its low riding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think it's gorgeous. I thought the Sumo was very comfortable, you probably won't even notice its presence re the titanium. I don't know your personality, do you really think an 'exit watch' is possible for you? Or I am taking the term too literally in this case?
I've mulled the concept of an 'exit watch' over for me, and have firmly decided that the only exit watch for me will be the one I'm wearing when I pass on.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> If you are using a smartphone they are pretty good BUT...... they struggle to focus sharply on close up shots - so just take a super sharp shot from a distance that works then crop the picture. You can save both images and they can look totally different. Example here - same photo just ones a crop of the other. (Similar to previous mention - here I concentrated on having light hit hands and the Breitling dial badge). That way you can get macro shots in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, now we're getting somewhere, i didn't even know that was possible,
but i'll get my girlfriend to shown me how to crop a photo....thanks


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

First post from a long-time lurker of this (funny) thread:

Can you guys talk me out of jumping on the Seiko Alpinist train? Recent rumor about the eminent production halt of Seiko SARB017/033/035 has brought me intense FOMO (thanks a lot, Seiya). Help, someone, anyone?


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Reporting for duty.

*SOTC *
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sotc-happy-last-4639863.html

*Intentions for 2018

*To possibly flip a couple if I can find the right buyers, bringing the collection down to 10;

To abstain from strap and watch accessories shopping as well; and

To limit the one exception under rule 9 to a 2018 limited release or hard-to-find vintage gem.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Make sure to tap the screen on where you want it to focus. But even then trust your eyes.... often I then move the phone towards or away a bit - you can see when it's focused on the screen. Then LIGHTLY TOUCH the shutter button. If it ain't in focus then it's because you moved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think you're right, i also think my phone case had a filthy window, i'll see by the
light of day tomorrow, thanks for all the great advice here....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

son2silver said:


> First post from a long-time lurker of this (funny) thread:
> 
> Can you guys talk me out of jumping on the Seiko Alpinist train? Recent rumor about the eminent production halt of Seiko SARB017/033/035 has brought me intense FOMO (thanks a lot, Seiya). Help, someone, anyone?


the alpinist to get is the 6R15-01K0 in the 007 case, gorgeous black/green dial, find one used, it's a great
watch, i replaced the smeary hardlex with a nice sapphire and no regrets....send one, out, bring this one in...


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

One in and one out.
Don't take advice from me because I really need to join this for 2018.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

blackdot said:


> Reporting for duty.
> 
> *SOTC *
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sotc-happy-last-4639863.html
> ...


Welcome aboard blackdot!

I saw your SOTC last week and you have a fantastic collection and sounds like you're settled on this group.

A good group of members frequent this thread and they are full of great advice and wisdom, some are full of other stuff but everyone positively contributes and it's one of my favorite threads.

Good luck with your abstinence plans.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Welcome aboard blackdot!
> 
> I saw your SOTC last week and you have a fantastic collection and sounds like you're settled on this group.
> 
> ...


Ha!

Thanks! Hope I contribute in time as well.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Ha!
> 
> Thanks! Hope I contribute in time as well.


Welcome! Your collection's amazing. The DJ must be a new acquisition? It's good to have you here.
This group has shown me how to stop buying, and how to start enjoying the watches I have, which has been priceless(although your collection -- particularly the XX and Tudor Sub are beckoning!).

Cheers, it'll be great to get to know you better.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> some are full of other stuff.


So true. Especially that Hornet fellow.

Speaking of stuff, where is Sinner?


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

son2silver said:


> First post from a long-time lurker of this (funny) thread:
> 
> Can you guys talk me out of jumping on the Seiko Alpinist train? Recent rumor about the eminent production halt of Seiko SARB017/033/035 has brought me intense FOMO (thanks a lot, Seiya). Help, someone, anyone?


Easy, skip the sarbs and get a GS. Now you're way up in price and you can take all of 2018 to save up for it.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

peterr said:


> the alpinist to get is the 6R15-01K0 in the 007 case, gorgeous black/green dial, find one used, it's a great
> watch, i replaced the smeary hardlex with a nice sapphire and no regrets....send one, out, bring this one in...


I like where this is going. If i were to pick any Alpinist, the 8F56 HAQ speaks to me the most.



CeeCab705 said:


> Easy, skip the sarbs and get a GS. Now you're way up in price and you can take all of 2018 to save up for it.


Uh oh.. my wallet (or wife) wouldn't like this so much :/


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> SBGA031
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a nice watch in many ways, except for the hands. Personally as a Seiko fan though I wouldn't get a Grand Seiko diver. Seiko is the diving expert and glossing it over with the GS subbrand somehow sounds wrong. It negates the history of Seiko divers.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

son2silver said:


> First post from a long-time lurker of this (funny) thread:
> 
> Can you guys talk me out of jumping on the Seiko Alpinist train? Recent rumor about the eminent production halt of Seiko SARB017/033/035 has brought me intense FOMO (thanks a lot, Seiya). Help, someone, anyone?


Welcome sinner....I meant silver. Do you like the watch? Have you realized how small it looks? Can you live with all this gold on top of sunburst green and polished surfaces? If you can answer 'yes' to all of those questions then do get it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Reporting for duty.
> 
> *SOTC *
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sotc-happy-last-4639863.html
> ...


Welcome blackdot! I enjoyed the study that went into your collection. You'll feel right ar home with all those Squales and your vintage and vintage looking pieces.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> SBGA031
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First impression was "he's getting a sub?!" :roll:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

son2silver said:


> First post from a long-time lurker of this (funny) thread:
> 
> Can you guys talk me out of jumping on the Seiko Alpinist train? Recent rumor about the eminent production halt of Seiko SARB017/033/035 has brought me intense FOMO (thanks a lot, Seiya). Help, someone, anyone?


Well, everyone else will jumping on the same train won't they? Do you like any of these watches? Do you need any more watches and don't forget Seiko will replace them with probably something better in time........

Btw welcome to WPAC!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Reporting for duty.
> 
> *SOTC *
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sotc-happy-last-4639863.html
> ...


Yep, seen your lovely collection and dislike you already  :-d

......only joking!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> So true. Especially that Hornet fellow.
> 
> Speaking of stuff, where is Sinner?


You're banned Mr C........ :-|


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> So true. Especially that Hornet fellow.
> 
> Speaking of stuff, where is Sinner?


Here I am...

And as it comes to Dirty Dozen, just sold this : one of the DD civil cousins

As it comes to you Mr. C you are falling out of place left and right...










As it comes to rest of the stuff : 2nd store is about to open on wednsday. And it is polar wave over here. At this moment it is - 10, windy. I am wearing 2 pair of socks, boots, jeans, tshirt, long sleeves shirt, shirt, Harrington jacket and polar parka, polar grade gloves and I am freezing my a... off. And I will have to spend few hours on outside of store installing signs on front.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Its a nice watch in many ways, except for the hands. Personally as a Seiko fan though I wouldn't get a Grand Seiko diver. Seiko is the diving expert and glossing it over with the GS subbrand somehow sounds wrong. It negates the history of Seiko divers.


If you are happy with the size and the cost/hassle of servicing then I think you picked a winner. Sorry for the lack of bash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

TJ Boogie said:


> Welcome! Your collection's amazing. The DJ must be a new acquisition? It's good to have you here.
> This group has shown me how to stop buying, and how to start enjoying the watches I have, which has been priceless(although your collection -- particularly the XX and Tudor Sub are beckoning!).
> 
> Cheers, it'll be great to get to know you better.


The DJ is a recent (2017) acquisition and will be featured in Part 3 of my SOTC.

You're the zen collector with four terrific watches, right?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Here I am...
> 
> And as it comes to Dirty Dozen, just sold this : one of the DD civil cousins


What did I ever do to you man..! But congrats on the sale. Lovely Record...

Here's my Dirty Civilian (seller's photo)















Impatiently awaiting its arrival, but ships all the way from Japan so waiting it is



sinner777 said:


> As it comes to you Mr. C you are falling out of place left and right...


By now I'm just a WPAC observer, obviously. Barring being banned...



sinner777 said:


> As it comes to rest of the stuff : 2nd store is about to open on wednsday. And it is polar wave over here.


Best of luck with the store. It's -10 here as well, and snow. Odd for the period. Apparently some Buran ice wind from Russia... (thanks, Russia (again))


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You're banned Mr C........ :-|


I contest this decision and respectfully ask to be given the status of _permanent observer_ within the WPAC organization.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> What did I ever do to you man..! But congrats on the sale. Lovely Record...
> 
> Here's my Dirty Civilian (seller's photo)
> 
> ...


you just have to ask..since you are no longer member of WPAC, no holds barred for us..atleast you know who you are getting your stuff from.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I contest this decision and respectfully ask to be given the status of _permanent observer_ within the WPAC organization.


Ban increased to lifetime and bounty placed on your head.

.......open day (year....) on Mr C everyone.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> atleast you know who you are getting your stuff from.


You mean the watch or the wind? Same Tundra wind haunts you guys too


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Ban increased to lifetime and bounty placed on your head.
> 
> .......open day (year....) on Mr C everyone.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Also forgot to mention I got like 2 more Crickets incoming


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


>


Don't try for the sympathy vote.......



MrCairo said:


> Also forgot to mention I got like 2 more Crickets incoming


......death sentence pronounced.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Also forgot to mention I got like 2 more Crickets incoming


LMAO


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Mr. Cairo:
You sure resemble that little weasle Peter Lorre (Lol) starring in the Maltese Falcon.
Along with Sidney Greenstreet, Elijah Cook and Humphrey Bumpcart.
Good day Meinherr (Sic?) Love Holland and Schipol Airport!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Mr. Cairo:
> You sure resemble that little weasle Peter Lorre (Lol) starring in the Maltese Falcon.
> Along with Sidney Greenstreet, Elijah Cook and Humphrey Bumpcart.
> Good day Meinherr (Sic?) Love Holland and Schipol Airport!


Fun fact: Bogie was of Dutch ancestry, "Bogart" ultimately deriving from Dutch "boomgaard", meaning orchard

"Meinherr" is German; the Dutch version is spelled mijnheer, but the pronounciation is almost the same


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Fun fact: Bogie was of Dutch ancestry, "Bogart" ultimately deriving from Dutch "boomgaard", meaning orchard
> 
> "Meinherr" is German; the Dutch version is spelled mijnheer, but the pronounciation is almost the same


You're banned. Sod off.....


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

son2silver said:


> First post from a long-time lurker of this (funny) thread:
> 
> Can you guys talk me out of jumping on the Seiko Alpinist train? Recent rumor about the eminent production halt of Seiko SARB017/033/035 has brought me intense FOMO (thanks a lot, Seiya). Help, someone, anyone?


You've known about the existence of this watch for how long? And, you haven't purchased one yet. If the only reason you want to buy the watch is because you won't be able to buy it in the future, then you probably don't really want that watch.

On a related topic, I saw the thread where the rumor was announced. Have we received confirmation that it really is being discontinued?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> First impression was "he's getting a sub?!" :roll:


The same can be said for 80% of your watches right? That argument never held a huge deal of weight for me. No one that knows anything about subs would confuse the seiko for a sub. And those that dont know think everything looks like a sub.

But keep the bashing going. I havent sold or bought anything yet.

The 031 would get me very neatly to a tidy 5 watch collection. Nothing else I'm Looking at fills the same spot in the same way.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Its a nice watch in many ways, except for the hands. Personally as a Seiko fan though I wouldn't get a Grand Seiko diver. Seiko is the diving expert and glossing it over with the GS subbrand somehow sounds wrong. It negates the history of Seiko divers.


True....but what Ti seiko diver other than the Shogun is a contender? I would love an sbdx007 but those are availability about twice a year and prices are going up. Unless the replacement for the sbdx017 is Ti?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Maybe I need a diver...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TJ Boogie said:


> I think it's gorgeous. I thought the Sumo was very comfortable, you probably won't even notice its presence re the titanium. I don't know your personality, do you really think an 'exit watch' is possible for you? Or I am taking the term too literally in this case?
> I've mulled the concept of an 'exit watch' over for me, and have firmly decided that the only exit watch for me will be the one I'm wearing when I pass on.


Good question. Not sure the answer but it is a watch that lets me get off the roller coaster at least for a while. I do plan on cutting off the forums, ebay, watchrecon when i check out though. The only solution for me.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> True....but what Ti seiko diver other than the Shogun is a contender? I would love an sbdx007 but those are availability about twice a year and prices are going up. Unless the replacement for the sbdx017 is Ti?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Last time I checked you had an SLA017. You don't "need" another diver.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Maybe I need a diver...


And neither do you! You've been very naughty!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Last time I checked you had an SLA017. You don't "need" another diver.


Between the SLA017 and the GS I would pick the SLA017 every time. But seeing as VWG actually owns it and has handled the GS, he know better than I.

VWG, what are you selling to make room for the GS diver? IIRC, what you have left in the watch box is pretty solid.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Between the SLA017 and the GS I would pick the SLA017 every time. But seeing as VWG actually owns it and has handled the GS, he know better than I.
> 
> VWG, what are you selling to make room for the GS diver? IIRC, what you have left in the watch box is pretty solid.


Withdrawals from selling my GS led to some very impulsive purchases that I'm working on unwinding. It's really a mess. Which is why I'm getting out.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Last time I checked you had an SLA017. You don't "need" another diver.


True

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Can I join the club? My wife is quitting her job because she is having so much work in her Nurse Practitioner graduate program. She is also having to do clinicals at a Physicians office three days a week. So our budget just became much tighter. She finishes her degree in August, so I am forsaking WatchRecon, and the thread from Hell otherwise known as the "Heads Up" one of course. Finally, I am not opening any emails from Jomashop, Ashford, Certified Watch Store, etc., etc., etc. Is that good enough for me to join?

Um, I did order two watches this week, though, because I know I won't be getting any more for six months. But that isn't really cheating, is it, since I ordered them before asking to join...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Welcome, but enter at your own risk...

...it's a madhouse in here! A madhouse I tell you!












M111 said:


> Can I join the club? My wife is quitting her job because she is having so much work in her Nurse Practitioner graduate program. She is also having to do clinicals at a Physicians office three days a week. So our budget just became much tighter. She finishes her degree in August, so I am forsaking WatchRecon, and the thread from Hell otherwise known as the "Heads Up" one of course. Finally, I am not opening any emails from Jomashop, Ashford, Certified Watch Store, etc., etc., etc. Is that good enough for me to join?
> 
> Um, I did order two watches this week, though, because I know I won't be getting any more for six months. But that isn't really cheating, is it, since I ordered them before asking to join...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> And neither do you! You've been very naughty!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

It's evening here, and its quite cold (4 degrees celcius) and miserable. A bit like central Europe. But only a bit. :-d

However, there's still some light. So taking advantage of it for one shot.









But there's a point to this post, other than gloating in the face of our northern-based friends that is.

I financed this watch last year with the proceeds from the sales of twelve affordables. As VWG noted, it only comes up for sale once in a blue moon.

So if I hadn't showed some mental discipline I wouldn't own it right now. I'd just be flipping left and right with whatever seemed like a good idea at that time.

The moral of this story is that you can live a happy horological life, _if you just focus on a single goal and stick to it_. Its not a question of whether you can buy something at a given point in time but whether that watch you're planning to buy is worth the 'sacrifices' (meaning other watches sold) and patience. I could have bought this watch with my credit card, no sweat. But I wanted to be very certain about blowing this kind of money on a watch. Not necessarily cause I couldn't resell it, I probably could even make a profit; no, its cause I wanted to finally own a couple of watches I could call _keepers and be bloody certain about it._

If you can't focus for a limited period of time in your one goal then its a goal not worth reaching.

Which also means that you cannot stop your flipping by buying one more 'exit watch'. You_ will_ howeverfind your way out if you have a few keepers in your possession. Because then you'll judge every potential purchase with the simple premise '_but does it fit into my collection with those keepers__?_'


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Also forgot to mention I got like 2 more Crickets incoming


Oh ffs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Proves you can learn something everyday.
All that fooling arround for something that secreted in a bird.
Boggie and Peter made several films together.

Fave Bogie film is "The Caine Mutiny" 2nf 
African Queen".

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

M111 said:


> Can I join the club? My wife is quitting her job because she is having so much work in her Nurse Practitioner graduate program. She is also having to do clinicals at a Physicians office three days a week. So our budget just became much tighter. She finishes her degree in August, so I am forsaking WatchRecon, and the thread from Hell otherwise known as the "Heads Up" one of course. Finally, I am not opening any emails from Jomashop, Ashford, Certified Watch Store, etc., etc., etc. Is that good enough for me to join?
> 
> Um, I did order two watches this week, though, because I know I won't be getting any more for six months. But that isn't really cheating, is it, since I ordered them before asking to join...


Seems like some proper incentive to make it work. Let's see your collection 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Maybe I need a diver...


or maybe you dont...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The same can be said for 80% of your watches right? That argument never held a huge deal of weight for me. No one that knows anything about subs would confuse the seiko for a sub. And those that dont know think everything looks like a sub.
> 
> But keep the bashing going. I havent sold or bought anything yet.
> 
> ...


You're just as bad as me VWG and you know it. You'll justify this one to yourself no matter what I say. b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Maybe I need a diver...


You need therapy, uncle ard style |>.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Last time I checked you had an SLA017. You don't "need" another diver.


This is the horological equivalent of the nuclear arms race. Up and up one goes in value until you find an uncomfortable level that you have to stop at.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> Can I join the club? My wife is quitting her job because she is having so much work in her Nurse Practitioner graduate program. She is also having to do clinicals at a Physicians office three days a week. So our budget just became much tighter. She finishes her degree in August, so I am forsaking WatchRecon, and the thread from Hell otherwise known as the "Heads Up" one of course. Finally, I am not opening any emails from Jomashop, Ashford, Certified Watch Store, etc., etc., etc. Is that good enough for me to join?
> 
> Um, I did order two watches this week, though, because I know I won't be getting any more for six months. But that isn't really cheating, is it, since I ordered them before asking to join...


Welcome to WPAC :-!. All you need to join is good intentions. Although I warn you things seem to have gone a little crazy lately........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Welcome, but enter at your own risk...
> 
> ...it's a madhouse in here! A madhouse I tell you!


Look in a mirror if you want to find a guilty party....... :roll:


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day 4 of the accuracy test. Some eyebrows raised so far. In other news I thought the crystal had fallen out my Fortis - seems it's just unbelievable AR treatment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> This is the horological equivalent of the nuclear arms race. Up and up one goes in value until you find an uncomfortable level that you have to stop at.


For me at the moment its 100$ given the current situation...


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Seems like some proper incentive to make it work. Let's see your collection
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Well, my collection isn't really that big, 52, I think. Ur, well, I guess 54 after the two I ordered come in. But I do really want just a couple more, which would be 56. Well, that is close enough to 60 that I might as well round things off... in six months of course. 
*
PLEASE HELP!!! *


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Start of the week of the Casio.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> You're just as bad as me VWG and you know it. You'll justify this one to yourself no matter what I say. b-)


Probably....not proud of it

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Nice. I have its sober sibling. I actually have been wearing just this for a week straight now. Sinner style. Really comfortable, accurate, durable and expendable at the same time that I don't mind exposing it to the blizzard. I actually slept with it on the other day. It has made me appreciate the plug-and-play nature of quartz watches again.









Why do we need other watches again?



jetcash said:


> Start of the week of the Casio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

M111 said:


> Well, my collection isn't really that big, 52, I think. Ur, well, I guess 54 after the two I ordered come in. But I do really want just a couple more, which would be 56. Well, that is close enough to 60 that I might as well round things off... in six months of course.
> *
> PLEASE HELP!!! *


52 - not that big. I'll just let that sink in......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> Well, my collection isn't really that big, 52, I think. Ur, well, I guess 54 after the two I ordered come in. But I do really want just a couple more, which would be 56. Well, that is close enough to 60 that I might as well round things off... in six months of course.
> *
> PLEASE HELP!!! *


54 watches?! That's not a collection it's a shop......

And you want more? Are you mad? FFS stop now.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Nice. I have its sober sibling. I actually have been wearing just this for a week straight now. Sinner style. Really comfortable, accurate, durable and expendable at the same time that I don't mind exposing it to the blizzard. I actually slept with it on the other day. It has made me appreciate the plug-and-play nature of quartz watches again.
> 
> View attachment 12930679
> 
> ...


Yeah, why would you need to order more vintage ladies watches eh Mr C?


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> 54 watches?! That's not a collection it's a shop......
> 
> And you want more? Are you mad? FFS stop now.......


My name is John and I am a watchaholic.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Not that I'm one to speak, believe me I'm address you as a fellow peer: I had plenty of relapses in WPAC 2017. I think we should be more focused on abstinence, or the 1-in-1-out. I see the focus has gone more to acquisition. I think this makes it hard for new members, and that's a tough spot to be in. 
Agreed Hornet, we need a good dose of Ard


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> the alpinist to get is the 6R15-01K0 in the 007 case, gorgeous black/green dial, find one used, it's a great
> watch, i replaced the smeary hardlex with a nice sapphire and no regrets....send one, out, bring this one in...


this watch is aka SARB059....i recommend it highly, the 6R15 movement on mine is highly
accurate with a very high power reserve, a really excellent movement,.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> My name is John and I am a watchaholic.


That's an understatement.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Not that I'm one to speak, believe me I'm address you as a fellow peer: I had plenty of relapses in WPAC 2017. I think we should be more focused on abstinence, or the 1-in-1-out. I see the focus has gone more to acquisition. I think this makes it hard for new members, and that's a tough spot to be in.
> Agreed Hornet, we need a good dose of Ard


Yep.......


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've got my colors except Purple and Pink. I had a purple Invicta, but I sold it. One of the two I bought is the purple Binnacle that should be here this week. I can't find pink!


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Different bezel materials and colors. I could really use a Coke, a green, and a Batman. See how my brain works...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

M111 said:


> Different bezel materials and colors. I could really use a Coke, a green, and a Batman. See how my brain works...
> 
> View attachment 12930949
> View attachment 12930953
> ...


Sounds a bit like a troll 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Don't even get me started on different dial materials... This has been my newest obsession lately. The other watch I have ordered is a Maranez with jasper. Hell, I even have a woodie... OCD people do not need to collect watches!!!





















I'm not even going any further. And this barely scratches the surface. I only did this to illustrate how this addiction works and the thought process I always have when buying. I know I need help, and thankfully, I now have this safe place...


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm not a troll. I really do have to stop buying. I was just explaining how it has got so out of hand. What was troll-ish about that. Someone asked to see my collection. I was giving a sample. Sorry...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

You know when you have sold a watch or two, there's empty slots in the box and you've been surfing WUS, there's an itch in your head to buy something?

You know that you're only looking at it cause there's that itch in your head and whatever you're looking at is probably completely wrong. 

Anyone else get that?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

M111 said:


> I'm not a troll. I really do have to stop buying. I was just explaining how it has got so out of hand. What was troll-ish about that. Someone asked to see my collection. I was giving a sample. Sorry...


cool, let's see them all....i drew the line at 40+ watches, i couldn't go any further,
now i'm in selling mode, hoping to get to below 20 before the year is over....that
seems like a manageable collection to me, one where every watch will get worn
once a month, that's sort of ideal for the watch, and therefore, the collection....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

M111 said:


> I'm not a troll. I really do have to stop buying. I was just explaining how it has got so out of hand. What was troll-ish about that. Someone asked to see my collection. I was giving a sample. Sorry...


Dude doing an OCD collecting thing with watches can be real hazardous to your wallet and ...relationship. Maybe you can turn that OCD thing around somehow. I suppose you would do great tinkering with watches, minute detailed movements and all. Maybe you should turn to some modding to keep you busy?


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't have pictures of all my collection on WUS, and unfortunately with the attachment thing not working, it makes it so difficult to upload new ones, so I'll just stop with my 'grails.' I really am committing myself to no more watches for the next 6 months. I will check in from time to time and let everyone know if I am succeeding. If I also get a real strong 'itch', I'll come here first for you guys to talk me out of it, if you don't mind.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

M111 said:


> I don't have pictures of all my collection on WUS, and unfortunately with the attachment thing not working, it makes it so difficult to upload new ones, so I'll just stop with my 'grails.' I really am committing myself to no more watches for the next 6 months. I will check in from time to time and let everyone know if I am succeeding. If I also get a real strong 'itch', I'll come here first for you guys to talk me out of it, if you don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 12931039
> View attachment 12931041
> ...


Lol sh*t, 54 watches.. I'll forgive you not doing the full sotc  
And of course we don't mind talking you out of watches, that's what this thread is for.

Though at 54 I'd also consider trying to cull your collection, let's say down to 30 watches to start with (1 watch for each day of the month). That in itself can be a 6 month long project to distract your mind, and in the process you might even come to appreciate more what you have right now 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I actually am going to try to cull some from my collection as well. It is hard, though, as I can find reasons to keep pretty much everything. Maybe if I survive the non-purchasing, I will be able to take that next step even easier. I really only have two other watches I really want, but they are long-termers like the 'grails' above, ie, they will take a long time to save for. I won't be saving much if anything this next six months, so maybe that will motivate me even more as time goes by to sell some of my 'bottom box' watches. We shall see.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

M111 said:


> I actually am going to try to cull some from my collection as well. It is hard, though, as I can find reasons to keep pretty much everything. Maybe if I survive the non-purchasing, I will be able to take that next step even easier. I really only have two other watches I really want, but they are long-termers like the 'grails' above, ie, they will take a long time to save for. I won't be saving much if anything this next six months, so maybe that will motivate me even more as time goes by to sell some of my 'bottom box' watches. We shall see.


Set yourself a goal: I will buy Airking this year. With money from selling watches.

Start selling.

Simple as that.

You will see that after a while you will end up end up with nuff cash to buy it...just dont buy anything. Save for Airking. I have set your goal on most expensive watch you have listed for purpose.

Believe me.. This is the only way...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> Don't even get me started on different dial materials... This has been my newest obsession lately. The other watch I have ordered is a Maranez with jasper. Hell, I even have a woodie... OCD people do not need to collect watches!!!
> 
> View attachment 12930989
> View attachment 12930991
> ...


I really think that you're going to have to do a full collection picture. Just laying them all out and seeing what you've actually got in total is probably going to hit it home to you......

Lay them all out on a table and take a pic.


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

I hate this thread because it makes me confront reality : (


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

mr2manycars said:


> I hate this thread because it makes me confront reality : (


Yep, reality ain't pretty is it. That's why I spend my waking hours semi comatosed, life feels better that way.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, reality ain't pretty is it. That's why I spend my waking hours semi comatosed, life feels better that way.......


You mean married, right?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Heh, today I forgot to wear a watch when I went to work. How's that for abstinence? Lots of things going on as usual, but this is a first for me. Why buy another watch if you can just, you know, not wear one at all? Yeah I better wear one tomorrow or who knows, I may just be content without a watch and then I need another hobby which may cost even more time and money.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Heh, today I forgot to wear a watch when I went to work. How's that for abstinence? Lots of things going on as usual, but this is a first for me. Why buy another watch if you can just, you know, not wear one at all? Yeah I better wear one tomorrow or who knows, I may just be content without a watch and then I need another hobby which may cost even more time and money.


sometimes i put a watch on and forget about setting the time, there i am, hours later,
with a beautiful watch on my wrist, looking at it, and having no idea at all what time it is...

that never happened when i just had one watch, right?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> the alpinist to get is the 6R15-01K0 in the 007 case, gorgeous black/green dial, find one used, it's a great
> watch, i replaced the smeary hardlex with a nice sapphire and no regrets....send one, out, bring this one in...


i've gotta say, too, i just looked at a SARB017 on watch recon, and it looks exactly like a leprechan's
watch ought to look. not so bad for a hobbit, either....check out the SARB059...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

M111 said:


> I don't have pictures of all my collection on WUS, and unfortunately with the attachment thing not working, it makes it so difficult to upload new ones, so I'll just stop with my 'grails.' I really am committing myself to no more watches for the next 6 months. I will check in from time to time and let everyone know if I am succeeding. If I also get a real strong 'itch', I'll come here first for you guys to talk me out of it, if you don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 12931039
> View attachment 12931041
> ...


I know your not trolling lol. But jeepers man. They're watches not Pokémon. You don't have to catch 'em all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> That's not a collection it's a shop......
> 
> And you want more? Are you mad? FFS stop now.......


This could go into your signature. One hell of a versatile put down around these parts...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Heh, today I forgot to wear a watch when I went to work. How's that for abstinence? Lots of things going on as usual, but this is a first for me. Why buy another watch if you can just, you know, not wear one at all? Yeah I better wear one tomorrow or who knows, I may just be content without a watch and then I need another hobby which may cost even more time and money.


Or worse you end up with smart watch.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

son2silver said:


> This could go into your signature. One hell of a versatile put down around these parts...


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ye I been offered some weird and wonderful trash for the steinhart O1Green but I still own it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kimd of offers were u getting?

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

DanBYU said:


> What kimd of offers were u getting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


Some eco drives, 2 fountain pens, a gold and tigers eye Masonic signet ring.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> .... a gold and tigers eye Masonic signet ring.....


Pics, pretty please?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> gold and tigers eye Masonic signet ring.....


lol!

In other news, just sold two watches today, among which a Cricket. Yep, I'm culling my orchestra.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Some eco drives, 2 fountain pens, a* gold and tigers eye Masonic signet ring*.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least it's not another watch. 2 fountain pens could be the start of something really bad though, 'The fountain pen purchasing abstinen..........'


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

son2silver said:


> This could go into your signature. One hell of a versatile put down around these parts...


That's a really good signature, but I like Rusty's better... "Jeepers man. They're watches not Pokémon. You don't have to catch 'em all."


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey guys I finally got my grail, and I’m over the moon. Pics coming soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Jim44 said:


> Hey guys I finally got my grail, and I'm over the moon. Pics coming soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it is, bash away if you dare, but this thing is basically perfect.

Catch-em-all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Pics, pretty please?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Lol you won the internet today


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Jim44 said:


> Here it is, bash away if you dare, but this thing is basically perfect.
> 
> Catch-em-all!
> 
> ...


Ash's jacket looks off-model. Bulbasaur and Squirtle aren't to scale with Pikachu. Where's Charizard? This thing is a mess!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> lol!
> 
> In other news, just sold two watches today, among which a Cricket. Yep, I'm culling my orchestra.


Buy them, sell them, buy them, sell them.........

......make your mind up :roll:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> That's a really good signature, but I like Rusty's better... "Jeepers man. They're watches not Pokémon. You don't have to catch 'em all."


What about both?


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> For me at the moment its 100$ given the current situation...


There's nothing wrong with that. You know what your current limit is, and that's the important thing.
One's limits can change (up and down) over time as well. For example, my limits came way way down after my daughter was born a few years ago. My life priorities changed, and funds could be utilized in better ways.
Knowing your limit prevents you from exceeding your limit, so you're in a good place if you know your limit.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Curved spring bars did the trick. Grey olive casual trying hard to dress down the GS, and frankly failing to do so lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Curved spring bars did the trick. Grey olive casual trying hard to dress down the GS, and frankly failing to do so lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That same leather without the little stitches near the lugs would work fine.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

4 sold, 2 more to go. 

I sold my first watch on Ebay. Is there a reason ebay didnt deduct their fee before depositing in my PP account? I'm not complaining! Just wondering if they were gonna come back later?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That same leather without the little stitches near the lugs would work fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Know what your saying but I wanted the stitches for a casual look. Iguana still not arrived. Looking forward to trying that on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> 4 sold, 2 more to go.
> 
> I sold my first watch on Ebay. Is there a reason ebay didnt deduct their fee before depositing in my PP account? I'm not complaining! Just wondering if they were gonna come back later?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes they invoice once a month, so set aside 10%. Better still, wait for their £1 final value fee offers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> 4 sold, 2 more to go.
> 
> I sold my first watch on Ebay. Is there a reason ebay didnt deduct their fee before depositing in my PP account? I'm not complaining! Just wondering if they were gonna come back later?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


they certainly are not going to forget to come back later, i think they
even manage to double dip, they'll steal it from you at the end of the 
month....feebay.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes they invoice once a month, so set aside 10%. Better still, wait for their £1 final value fee offers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn it, went from making a little bit to just better than breaking even. At least not a loss!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Curved spring bars did the trick. Grey olive casual trying hard to dress down the GS, and frankly failing to do so lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take it off. This is insult to the GS.

It looks like Rolls Royce with mudflaps and Orange Kenwood sticker in the rear window


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

debussychopin said:


> I'd like to join the club too. I am a new person here, but I have already started and ended a massive inflow of purchasing albeit cheaper watches, I do want to halt and just enjoy what I have for the next 30 years or so
> 
> Let me tell you a bit about myself and the watches I have recently accumulated:
> 
> ...


Well, perhaps I posted into this thread a little too soon; I just read one of the specific rules of this thread and I am not allowed to return/sell off a watch(es) in order to use that fund for another watch. 
Well, I did.
I was not going about it after posting into this thread, but more so it was something that was mulling over in my head for a while and I just pulled the trigger.

I returned the Seiko SNZH60 (still unworn and w tag and within return time frame)
and canceled the incoming Orient Mako XL white dial from mass drop (was supposed to ship in March) 
and canceled the order for the Seiko SNKN37 from World of Watches (order has not shipped yet, strange, as they ship pretty fast)

and bought another JR Terrascope. The one I have is the silver on silver dial brush and polished model on rubber strap and it is EXQUISITE. For the price you pay on these, I cant imagine anyone just stopping on just one. If you have the money , buy as many JRs as possible!!!

Well, of course I wont buy anymore, but I got the black on black w rose gold hands and indices. I cant wait to get it. But I will understand if I need a reprimand.

SO this is my updated list and final:

*Seiko SKX007
Seiko SNZH53
Seiko SNZH57*
_Seiko SNZH60 no_
*Seiko SRPA21
Seiko SRP773
Seiko SRPC44
Seiko SSA313*
_Seiko SNKN37 no_
*Orient Mako XL orange dial*
_Orient Mako XL white dial no_
*Orient Ray Raven
Certina DS 1 
Certina DS Diver green rubber/ anthracite dial
JeanRichard Terrascope
JeanRichard Terrascope

*I did spend an extra $300 for this overall exchange, but I do feel more relieved however in the fact that I do have less watches. For some reason, mentally, I cant encompass too many of one thing even though I enjoy all of them, when pruning down the numbers to a distilled few vital items, I mentally appreciate the ownership of these items more and I end up more happy and peaced out and enjoy the things more. Same goes w clothing, instruments and what have you. I would suppose this happens to all people, even those people collecting cars.


----------



## scottsfrogs (Mar 1, 2015)

It appears that I have taken my horology to an unhealthy level. I have tried many times to abstain from buying yet another watch. It all started when I was about 8 when I got my first watch (a simple Caravelle manual wind), from that time on I was hooked. Through the years I bought several watches mostly Casio digital and some analog, so more on the low end price of watches. It wasn't until about 15 years ago I made my first medium priced purchase (Citizen Solar-tech 180 Titanium), then things started spinning in my mind that led me to buying more and more. About 7 years later I got hooked on Automatic's and (I don't think I have bought another digital watch since 1998) they ranged from a couple Rolex (two men's & one women's) to Several Invicta's. Now I should point out that I am in no way shall I say well off and probably in between lower and middle class.

Since that time I have fixed and sold many watches but most likely bought more than sold. Before I started selling I had about 150+ good working watches and today I would guess I have around 100 not counting the cheaper ones. I did make an Excel list of all my inventory including what I sold, but recently my computer just up and died and I forgot to make a backup copy o|. So here is a partial list of what I have;

- 12 Invicta Ceramic Tungsten Chrono various colors
- 15+ Invicta Ocean Ghost GMT Alarm various colors
- 10+ Invicta Grand Diver Automatic & Diamond Accent models
- Invicta Sea Hunter SW200, 5+ Venom, 1 Venom Cobra, 3 SAN III Silver/Gold ...... Etc. Etc. Etc.
- Vostok Europe Lunokhod 2 Orange
- 20+ Luminox Series 500, 3000, Colormark, Navy Seals
- Many others like Stuhrling, Pulsar, Bulova, Swiss Army, Seiko

Just last week I bought a Luminox Compass Watch made by HoroSwiss

I hope that I can get this under control someday, and since I am a little late to join this WPAC I guess I will have to extend it out in 2019.

One question is there a better place to sell watches than the Bay in the U.S., somewhere that doesn't have very many fees and such? 
Thank You
- Scott


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

^ you can open up a watch store. It is crazy if you have to maintain a spreadsheet to know what watches you have!


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

^ And I thought my 54 was bad...


----------



## scottsfrogs (Mar 1, 2015)

It is like being a pack rat, I am thinking to myself; I might need this watch someday or I need another watch so I can keep up with the times LOL


----------



## scottsfrogs (Mar 1, 2015)

My recent Purchase


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

debussychopin said:


> Well, perhaps I posted into this thread a little too soon; I just read one of the specific rules of this thread and I am not allowed to return/sell off a watch(es) in order to use that fund for another watch.
> Well, I did.
> I was not going about it after posting into this thread, but more so it was something that was mulling over in my head for a while and I just pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that the rules are their as guidance. I can't stop you buying watches anymore than you can stop me, it is up to you what you do. If you can keep to them great, if not then you need to define what you want out of this.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

scottsfrogs said:


> It appears that I have taken my horology to an unhealthy level. I have tried many times to abstain from buying yet another watch. It all started when I was about 8 when I got my first watch (a simple Caravelle manual wind), from that time on I was hooked. Through the years I bought several watches mostly Casio digital and some analog, so more on the low end price of watches. It wasn't until about 15 years ago I made my first medium priced purchase (Citizen Solar-tech 180 Titanium), then things started spinning in my mind that led me to buying more and more. About 7 years later I got hooked on Automatic's and (I don't think I have bought another digital watch since 1998) they ranged from a couple Rolex (two men's & one women's) to Several Invicta's. Now I should point out that I am in no way shall I say well off and probably in between lower and middle class.
> 
> Since that time I have fixed and sold many watches but most likely bought more than sold. Before I started selling I had about 150+ good working watches and today I would guess I have around 100 not counting the cheaper ones. I did make an Excel list of all my inventory including what I sold, but recently my computer just up and died and I forgot to make a backup copy o|. So here is a partial list of what I have;
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC :-!

......oh boy, and I thought that the 54 watches collection wouldn't be topped. How wrong.

Seriously, you bought +10 of the same watches three times? :-s


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> ^ And I thought my 54 was bad...


Bet you feel normal now :-d.

.......but you're still crazy people compared to my three watches b-).


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

scottsfrogs said:


> ...... Several Invicta's.................
> 
> Since that time I have fixed and sold many watches but most likely bought more than sold. *Before I started selling I had about 150+ good working watches and today I would guess I have around 100 not counting the cheaper ones.*
> 
> ...


No,....... *THANK YOU SCOTT...................

*For making me look sane with a beat up vintage Seiko, 3 plastic Casios, a used BALL Fireman Racer and a *just ordered this morning *
Seiko SBDC053 from Seiya Japan. ( I know I said I was DONE guys but after failing to run down another vintage Seiko at the flea market on Monday I thought I might order the NEW Blue 62Mas reinterpretation and sell the previous mentioned ones in my modest collection).

Scott, you are awesome baby! While the gang is studying your massive trove I might be able to sneak that blue diver under the radar as a justified purchase.


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

scottsfrogs said:


> It appears that I have taken my horology to an unhealthy level. I have tried many times to abstain from buying yet another watch. It all started when I was about 8 when I got my first watch (a simple Caravelle manual wind), from that time on I was hooked. Through the years I bought several watches mostly Casio digital and some analog, so more on the low end price of watches. It wasn't until about 15 years ago I made my first medium priced purchase (Citizen Solar-tech 180 Titanium), then things started spinning in my mind that led me to buying more and more. About 7 years later I got hooked on Automatic's and (I don't think I have bought another digital watch since 1998) they ranged from a couple Rolex (two men's & one women's) to Several Invicta's. Now I should point out that I am in no way shall I say well off and probably in between lower and middle class.
> 
> Since that time I have fixed and sold many watches but most likely bought more than sold. Before I started selling I had about 150+ good working watches and today I would guess I have around 100 not counting the cheaper ones. I did make an Excel list of all my inventory including what I sold, but recently my computer just up and died and I forgot to make a backup copy o|. So here is a partial list of what I have;
> 
> ...


You have a serious fetish for Invicta! May i ask out of curiosity what you have spend in those years more or less on your collection?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Darn it, went from making a little bit to just better than breaking even. At least not a loss!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Just better than breaking even IS making a little bit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Take it off. This is insult to the GS.
> 
> It looks like Rolls Royce with mudflaps and Orange Kenwood sticker in the rear window


I intent to engrave custom furry dice art on the case sides.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

scottsfrogs said:


> My recent Purchase
> 
> View attachment 12933577
> 
> ...


This is in jest right? That's actually a thing?! Wtf. To save a few hundred bucks on that "thing" you could have done this...,

To use your watch as an approximate compass outside of the tropics in the northern hemisphere, hold the watch horizontal and point the hour hand at the sun. Half way between that point and the twelve o'clock mark on your watch points to the south.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> No,....... *THANK YOU SCOTT...................
> 
> *For making me look sane with a beat up vintage Seiko, 3 plastic Casios, a used BALL Fireman Racer and a *just ordered this morning *
> Seiko SBDC053 from Seiya Japan. ( I know I said I was DONE guys but after failing to run down another vintage Seiko at the flea market on Monday I thought I might order the NEW Blue 62Mas reinterpretation and sell the previous mentioned ones in my modest collection).
> ...


New rule: no using crazy WPAC members to justify your own purchases :-!


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

scottsfrogs said:


> It appears that I have taken my horology to an unhealthy level. I have tried many times to abstain from buying yet another watch. It all started when I was about 8 when I got my first watch (a simple Caravelle manual wind), from that time on I was hooked. Through the years I bought several watches mostly Casio digital and some analog, so more on the low end price of watches. It wasn't until about 15 years ago I made my first medium priced purchase (Citizen Solar-tech 180 Titanium), then things started spinning in my mind that led me to buying more and more. About 7 years later I got hooked on Automatic's and (I don't think I have bought another digital watch since 1998) they ranged from a couple Rolex (two men's & one women's) to Several Invicta's. Now I should point out that I am in no way shall I say well off and probably in between lower and middle class.
> 
> Since that time I have fixed and sold many watches but most likely bought more than sold. Before I started selling I had about 150+ good working watches and today I would guess I have around 100 not counting the cheaper ones. I did make an Excel list of all my inventory including what I sold, but recently my computer just up and died and I forgot to make a backup copy o|. So here is a partial list of what I have;
> 
> ...


Welcome Scott,
To answer your question,
why don't you sell them here on the forum?
I've sold 9 out of 10 cheaper watches in 2 weeks listing them in the for sale section.
There is a market, even here, for most of your watches.
Can you explain your lust for stuhrling's and invictas after
owning high-end watches?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC :-!
> 
> ......oh boy, and I thought that the 54 watches collection wouldn't be topped. How wrong.
> 
> Seriously, you bought +10 of the same watches three times? :-s


Not sure where to even start on this one....

ebay maybe the the best option for the Invictas, although I've only owned one so not an expert, but there are 25 or so listed on WatchRecon so maybe the sales forum here is decent option as well.

No fees on F29 and 13% on eBay but you have to get to 100 posts before you can sell on F29. I just don't know how Invictas sell on F29. I've had a little better luck selling G Shocks on eBay.

I would suggest to pick 5-10 watches to sell, try eBay and once your post count is up put a few on the sales forum here (F29 and sales forum are the same thing, sorry).

You have to start somewhere and you need to start now.

Welcome by the way, lots of insight in this thread, you've come to the right place.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

scottsfrogs said:


> So here is a partial list of what I have;
> 
> - 12 Invicta Ceramic Tungsten Chrono various colors
> - 15+ Invicta Ocean Ghost GMT Alarm various colors
> ...


_So...much...Invicta...._

Sorry..

Back on track. Isn't it funny Scott, just by looking at those photos of your watches you can't even tell what time it is?

Seriously, you've lost track of what owning a watch is all about; looking down at your wrist to tell the time, pausing cause nice watch, moving on.

You need to return to the basics. You became hooked on watches cause you liked what you saw on your wrist, not in a gigantic cupboard filled up with watches.

Can you imagine the 8-year-old you, looking at your collection now? '_But mister, why do you have all those watches if you're not wearing them_?'

The simplest questions are the ones that can't be answered when you're neck deep in trouble of your making.

EDIT: You can sell watches here in the sales thread and I take it there were some success stories with Craigslist. Also, Chrono24 works well for sellers but they want exclusive rights


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC :-!
> 
> ......oh boy, and I thought that the 54 watches collection wouldn't be topped. How wrong.


Wait till Yankeexpress does a SOTC post here. 'Posts' rather.

BTW, dude your signature is huge, trim it down.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Wait till Yankeexpress does a SOTC post here. 'Posts' rather.
> 
> BTW, dude your signature is huge, trim it down.


Sorry, got carried away. That better?


----------



## scottsfrogs (Mar 1, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC :-!
> 
> ......oh boy, and I thought that the 54 watches collection wouldn't be topped. How wrong.
> 
> Seriously, you bought +10 of the same watches three times? :-s


Yeah I know STUPID I was like a feeding frenzy there for a while. Most of them had issues like broken bands or stems and so they were going for cheap and I repaired them.


----------



## scottsfrogs (Mar 1, 2015)

Watcher1988 said:


> You have a serious fetish for Invicta! May i ask out of curiosity what you have spend in those years more or less on your collection?


I dare say that probably in the last 5 years about $8000 :-s :think| ... Uuuugghh! I need help


----------



## scottsfrogs (Mar 1, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> This is in jest right? That's actually a thing?! Wtf. To save a few hundred bucks on that "thing" you could have done this...,
> 
> To use your watch as an approximate compass outside of the tropics in the northern hemisphere, hold the watch horizontal and point the hour hand at the sun. Half way between that point and the twelve o'clock mark on your watch points to the south.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I know but try telling that to my addiction I can come up with a thousand reasons why I needed it...Hahaha!


----------



## scottsfrogs (Mar 1, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> Welcome Scott,
> To answer your question,
> why don't you sell them here on the forum?
> I've sold 9 out of 10 cheaper watches in 2 weeks listing them in the for sale section.
> ...


It has a lot to do with what is available at the time and for how much, also if it is a quick repair. Invicta's & Stuhrling's are plentiful as you may know and they are a bit more affordable even new. The things I take into consideration before I buy them is what kind of movement they have (ETA's are a plus but mostly have Ronda) and the quality of the case such as how many meters they are waterproof; I usually don't buy something with a 50m rating 200m is better.


----------



## scottsfrogs (Mar 1, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> _So...much...Invicta...._
> 
> Sorry..
> 
> ...


This is Exactly why I am here now, The first step to recovery is admitting I have a problem. I can say that I haven't bought another Invicta for over a year so I guess that is progress.

Oh BTW thank you ALL for the replies! As you may notice I have been a member of this forum since 2015 and today was my first time to post. Hopefully with your help I can beat this, because

I know it is not healthy, and like you said I need to get back to the purpose of a watch...What time is it?


----------



## scottsfrogs (Mar 1, 2015)

I can honestly say that some days I get up and think to myself _what if I put a watch on both wrists and a pocket watch_..._Nah that would be silly lol_. The movie that comes to mind at the moment is Back To The Future where the Dr. is outside the clock tower wondering where Marty is as he is looking to see what time it was ... Damn! ... Damn Damn!

<a data-cke-saved-href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyvlqU7y_Xc" href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyvlqU7y_Xc">


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

scottsfrogs said:


> I dare say that probably in the last 5 years about $8000 :-s :think| ... Uuuugghh! I need help


Yep. You need help........

.......have you met Uncle Ard by the way? You're gonna love him, when he's finished wrestling bears in the wild. He's a bit like this guy (see below) but with the niceness removed.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Darn it, went from making a little bit to just better than breaking even. At least not a loss!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


shoot, man, i think breaking even is coming out a little ahead, in this game  seriously.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't forget that the rules are their as guidance. I can't stop you buying watches anymore than you can stop me, it is up to you what you do. If you can keep to them great, if not then you need to define what you want out of this.....


Got it . Thank you sir will do.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

scottsfrogs said:


> Yeah I know STUPID I was like a feeding frenzy there for a while. Most of them had issues like broken bands or stems and so they were going for cheap and I repaired them.
> 
> View attachment 12933697


These invictas are nice! If they are around 41mm


----------



## scottsfrogs (Mar 1, 2015)

debussychopin said:


> These invictas are nice! If they are around 41mm


Thank You
Well actually almost all my Invicta's are around 48mm like these are. Some people don't like BIG and bulky watches, me on the other hand like them. That is not to say that I don't like smaller ones which I have many, but there is just something about having a large watch on your wrist; probably a reminder that there is something there and you have to check it out. I really don't care about the fashion statement side of having a large watch on your wrist in case someone is wondering. The largest watch I did own was the Invicta 6598 Corduba which sports a whopping 52mm, I only wore it once and kept it for a short time since I sold it.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

peterr said:


> shoot, man, i think breaking even is coming out a little ahead, in this game  seriously.


I agree. It means you were able to use the watch for a while for free. That is much cheaper than Eleven James.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

e dantes said:


> I agree. It means you were able to use the watch for a while for free. That is much cheaper than Eleven James.


Sorry Rusty has me working to get to his levels of golden goose flipping

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Folks have asked where to sell watches other than eBay.

Besides here, of course, I have had some success with Etsy. The watch demographic on there is maybe not as large as eBay (or the forums) so don't expect lightning fast sales, but they do happen. The great advantage in my opinion is Etsy Payments. With eBay, you pay some PayPal fees _and _a large ebay fee. With Etsy payments, you only pay the Etsy fee (which is comparable to PayPal, so around 3 or 4%). People can pay with Credit Card, for example, Etsy takes, say 3%, and the rest of the money goes into your etsy wallet, which you can deposit directly on your bank account. No hidden or extra fees. It's like being paid via PayPal directly, same fees.

I just sold a rather expensive piece on Etsy via this system, and it's nice to know I won't get a bill at the end of the month, and get to keep most of my cash.

P.S. I expect eBay is going to go down this road as well, after having announced they will incorporate integrated payments in a few years (with lower fees).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry Rusty has me working to get to his levels of golden goose flipping
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Only achieved Rusty selling status with a Kemmner 007 and that was via ebay! Latest sale saw me in profit by £1.:-!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I have received a private message that was rather disturbing. The sender will remain anonymous to the rest of you but I'll give you the jest of it, I believe it said that some of you are acquiring not abstaining.

I'm not going to go into full agony mode at this moment but will do some catch up reading through the posts here and then address the issue. In the mean time may I suggest that those who can read and comprehend check out the definition of the word 'Abstinence'.

I'll get back to this bunch of sissies soon as I look for the offending posts. Cripes! I can't go away at all without you pansies buying watches can I?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry Rusty has me working to get to his levels of golden goose flipping
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I prefer to buy to keep but that said - I bought this the other day from chrono 24 of all places for £180














only thing wrong was the bezel was stuck in position - 5 minutes under a hot tap and it's now perfect. Profit is around if you buy sensibly. This one is only a flip for me so doesn't count but just illustrating the point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Did I mention I haven't bought anything to keep yet this year? And I'm taking the weekend off early, ta!

Oh, hi uncle Ard


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I prefer to buy to keep but that said - I bought this the other day from chrono 24 of all places for £180
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rule says it shouldn't find the way to your wrist then... What do I see in that last picture??  kidding, good find!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

I've always thought watches were like beautiful women. (or perhaps handsome men if you are a female reader). You find a woman who appeals to you and you think she's the best there is. One day you see a shinier, more attractive model and your thoughts (if nothing else) wander. You want to swap your old model for the new model. Familiarity breeds contempt.

Watches are like that for me, but I've settled on six. After all, one usually only wears one watch at a time. But I find although I love my current watches (read wife here), every day I see something that appeals to me and I find it more attractive.

Fortunately, I can control myself and I don't buy any more watches, although it's lovely to look at all the new shiny, new stuff that appears in one's inbox occasionally. 

I might add, I have been married to the one woman for 45 years and wouldn't change her for a better, shinier model. But I think it's a good analogy.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Robinoz said:


> I've always thought watches were like beautiful women. (or perhaps handsome men if you are a female reader). You find a woman who appeals to you and you think she's the best there is. One day you see a shinier, more attractive model and your thoughts (if nothing else) wander. You want to swap your old model for the new model. Familiarity breeds contempt.
> 
> Watches are like that for me, but I've settled on six. After all, one usually only wears one watch at a time. But I find although I love my current watches (read wife here), every day I see something that appeals to me and I find it more attractive.
> 
> ...


Lol don't let your wife read that.. even with the disclaimer 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> I have received a private message that was rather disturbing. The sender will remain anonymous to the rest of you but I'll give you the jest of it, I believe it said that some of you are acquiring not abstaining.
> 
> I'm not going to go into full agony mode at this moment but will do some catch up reading through the posts here and then address the issue. In the mean time may I suggest that those who can read and comprehend check out the definition of the word 'Abstinence'.
> 
> I'll get back to this bunch of sissies soon as I look for the offending posts. Cripes! I can't go away at all without you pansies buying watches can I?


You're sorely needed Ard. Mr C has gone rogue......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Robinoz said:


> I've always thought watches were like beautiful women. (or perhaps handsome men if you are a female reader). You find a woman who appeals to you and you think she's the best there is. One day you see a shinier, more attractive model and your thoughts (if nothing else) wander. You want to swap your old model for the new model. Familiarity breeds contempt.
> 
> Watches are like that for me, but I've settled on six. After all, one usually only wears one watch at a time. But I find although I love my current watches (read wife here), every day I see something that appeals to me and I find it more attractive.
> 
> ...





Wimads said:


> Lol don't let your wife read that.. even with the disclaimer
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I like the analogy. But I'd put it differently; you love and adore your partner (wife for me) and whilst she is the most beautiful person in your world you can't help but appreciate beauty when you see it. But appreciating doesn't mean you need to get all biblical does it? E.g. you can appreciate other watches without needing to own them.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I like the analogy. But I'd put it differently; you love and adore your partner (wife for me) and whilst she is the most beautiful person in your world you can't help but appreciate beauty when you see it. But appreciating doesn't mean you need to get all biblical does it? E.g. you can appreciate other watches without needing to own them.......


Sure, though I doubt the wife will agree.. where the analogy goes wrong is that women have their own views on your behavior, whereas a watch couldn't care less what you're looking at  If watches were like women in that way, this whole abstinence thing would be a lot easier 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Sure, though I doubt the wife will agree.. where the analogy goes wrong is that women have their own views on your behavior, whereas a watch couldn't care less what you're looking at  If watches were like women in that way, this whole abstinence thing would be a lot easier


^Exactly. The analogy seems to work superficially, but really it's very far from reality, unless you either reduce women to inanimate objects that can be owned, sold or traded (would not be unheard of in human history -- or present) _or _elevate watches to beings with a will and consciousness, who are _born free and equal in dignity and rights_, or so the UDHR says.

Either way it's an inadequate way of approaching the issue.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Rule says it shouldn't find the way to your wrist then... What do I see in that last picture??  kidding, good find!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Purely for picture for the ebay listing old boy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Robinoz said:


> I've always thought watches were like beautiful women. (or perhaps handsome men if you are a female reader). You find a woman who appeals to you and you think she's the best there is. One day you see a shinier, more attractive model and your thoughts (if nothing else) wander. You want to swap your old model for the new model. Familiarity breeds contempt.
> 
> Watches are like that for me, but I've settled on six. After all, one usually only wears one watch at a time. But I find although I love my current watches (read wife here), every day I see something that appeals to me and I find it more attractive.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't change mine for a newer better or shinier model either. But that's not to say they don't exist ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I like the analogy. But I'd put it differently; you love and adore your partner (wife for me) and whilst she is the most beautiful person in your world you can't help but appreciate beauty when you see it. But appreciating doesn't mean you need to get all biblical does it? E.g. you can appreciate other watches without needing to own them.......


I think if I was the wife reading that I'd dispute the analogy having "own them" in it lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think if I was the wife reading that I'd dispute the analogy having "own them" in it lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The "own them" phrase was back to watches Rusty, not women! I don't advocate treating women as objects to possess.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> ^Exactly. The analogy seems to work superficially, but really it's very far from reality, unless you either reduce women to inanimate objects that can be owned, sold or traded (would not be unheard of in human history -- or present) _or _elevate watches to beings with a will and consciousness, who are _born free and equal in dignity and rights_, or so the UDHR says.
> 
> Either way it's an inadequate way of approaching the issue.


I disagree. Well I would wouldn't I.

Why not treat your watches with a little more respect? And considering the amount of money some of us spend and the time on here, do watches get more attention than our wives?!

As I said just cause there's a pretty new watch out there doesn't mean you need it.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I disagree. Well I would wouldn't I.
> 
> Why not treat your watches with a little more respect? And considering the amount of money some of us spend and the time on here, do watches get more attention than our wives?!
> 
> As I said just cause there's a pretty new watch out there doesn't mean you need it.


That made me think of the scene from Blackadder;
"Always treat your kite like you treat your woman"


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> That made me think of the scene from Blackadder;
> "Always treat your kite like you treat your woman"


LOL.

.......should that apply to watches Lord Flashheart?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I disagree. Well I would wouldn't I.
> 
> Why not treat your watches with a little more respect? And considering the amount of money some of us spend and the time on here, do watches get more attention than our wives?!
> 
> As I said just cause there's a pretty new watch out there doesn't mean you need it.


You're free to disagree of course. But you are disagreeing with reality. You can't compare human beings with inanimate objects, simply because human beings have rights (not everywhere, but that's another topic). If they wouldn't we would collect them as we would watches.

Don't believe me?

Look only into the past. In ancient times it would have not been weird for a man of means (let's say a king) to "collect" wives and concubines. King David, of the Old Testament (on which Western culture partly rests) even had someone killed in order to get his shiny wife for himself, even though (it is written) he already had 1000 wives and concubines. In some cultures this is still the case. Not to mention slavery.

My point is, we collect watches and other things and obsess over them, discard them when we tire of it, because we can. We do not do this to other people because society (and religion, in most cases) forbids it. In the case of marriage, society makes us enter into a contract _with _the person we wed. When you buy a watch, the contract is with the seller, not the watch. We do not wed a watch, we do not promise a watch support and companionship through sickness and health.

So the analogy is a fallacy. Why can we not be "faithful" to just one watch? Because we got civilised and stopped treating people like objects (in theory). But there is no law against treating objects like objects. Or will you say that the watch has equal rights to humans?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> You're free to disagree of course. But you are disagreeing with reality. You can't compare human beings with inanimate objects, simply because human beings have rights (not everywhere, but that's another topic). If they wouldn't we would collect them as we would watches.
> 
> Don't believe me?
> 
> ...


Yes, yes Mr C. All I'm saying is that maybe if you treated watches differently you'd have less of a problem.......

......anyway, aren't you banned?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes, yes Mr C. All I'm saying is that maybe if you treated watches differently you'd have less of a problem.......
> 
> ......anyway, aren't you banned?


But I treat my watches with the utmost care!

And yeah, I think I was even sentenced to the guillotine. I'm not really here, it's my ghost


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Oops, forgot SOTC for 2018. Well, this one's easy:
> 
> View attachment 12782095
> 
> ...


Those were ,.... "The Good Old Days".


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The "own them" phrase was back to watches Rusty, not women! I don't advocate treating women as objects to possess.......


Sure sure. . Whatever you say bruh 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I almost choked at the end of your post mr C - "why can't we be faithful to only one watch" lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Dads old watch on today. The snow reminded me of him.







7 inches have fallen in 12 hours. Quite the dump - schools were closed and I got dragged out sledging with my 10 yr old. Guessing I'll feel it more tomorrow than him 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Good times Rusty!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Good times Rusty!


Hell yeah! But oh my f€$%*^+#¥ god, the snow brings out the idiots on the roads. Not seen such stupidity for a long time as I saw today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

2nd Vintage Circus shop is finished. Tommorow morning is opening. Not bad for one week work. Walls were yellow and Dirty, there were no lights on ceiling... It was empty and shabby space.

Just ironing of clothes and up on shelves and we start in the morning...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> 2nd Vintage Circus shop is finished. Tommorow morning is opening. Not bad for one week work. Walls were yellow and Dirty, there were no lights on ceiling... It was empty and shabby space.
> 
> Just ironing of clothes and up on shelves and we start in the morning...


Good luck Sinner, hope that it goes really well!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes.. I still have to apply decals with shop name over the entrance.

I tried today but at - 12 Celsius window cleaner kept freezing...I could not clean the surface..i kept tryin untill my hands went numb. 

We open in the middle of siberian cold..


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yes.. I still have to apply decals with shop name over the entrance.
> 
> I tried today but at - 12 Celsius window cleaner kept freezing...I could not clean the surface..i kept tryin untill my hands went numb.
> 
> We open in the middle of siberian cold..


Do you stock thermal underwear? That'd be a good seller right now.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope. Just good old designer womans clothes. 

I stole ms. Sinners tights yesterday in the morning btw. I dont have any thermal underwear so i just snagged one under jeans.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Nope. Just good old designer womans clothes.
> 
> I stole ms. Sinners tights yesterday in the morning btw. I dont have any thermal underwear so i just snagged one under jeans.


That's perfectly acceptable Sinner. Wearing ladies underwear is fine.....b-)

.........bet you borrowed a thong as well didn't you? :rodekaart


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> That's perfectly acceptable Sinner. Wearing ladies underwear is fine.....b-)
> 
> .........bet you borrowed a thong as well didn't you? :rodekaart


Ermmm... Nooope... (wigglin with bottom like rattlesnake.. The string ended in wrong place)

No.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Ermmm... Nooope... (wigglin with bottom like rattlesnake.. The string ended in wrong place)
> 
> No.


......that's always an issue. At least you don't have VPL.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Sure, though I doubt the wife will agree.. where the analogy goes wrong is that women have their own views on your behavior, whereas a watch couldn't care less what you're looking at  If watches were like women in that way, this whole abstinence thing would be a lot easier
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


also, in the same vein, i've observed that i can have 6 or 7 watches, or more, even,
but i CANNOT have 6 or 7 girlfriends, or more....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> also, in the same vein, i've observed that i can have 6 or 7 watches, or more, even,
> but i CANNOT have 6 or 7 girlfriends, or more....


If you call it an open relationship you can. But we were talking about wifes, in wich case it would be dependent on where you live if you could. 
Though I doubt any of us are in that position... Who has time to collect watches, when there's 7 wifes to attend to 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> If you call it an open relationship you can. But we were talking about wifes, in wich case it would be dependent on where you live if you could.
> Though I doubt any of us are in that position... Who has time to collect watches, when there's 7 wifes to attend to
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Mormons?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> You're free to disagree of course. But you are disagreeing with reality. You can't compare human beings with inanimate objects, simply because human beings have rights (not everywhere, but that's another topic). If they wouldn't we would collect them as we would watches.
> 
> Don't believe me?
> 
> ...


i do marry my watches, mainly, by modifying them to the point where they probably have
no resale value, and i don't care, because i like these watches so much better after i've 
reshaped the cases and changed the finish...i think of this as "marrying" the watch,
in that we will not part ways.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

peterr said:


> also, in the same vein, i've observed that i can have 6 or 7 watches, or more, even,
> but i CANNOT have 6 or 7 girlfriends, or more....


Yes you can.. But it requires very very careful planning.

It was much easier before cell phones and social networks. When I was in college I used to have more than one GF all the time. 4 at one moment. But that was around 1997...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yes.. I still have to apply decals with shop name over the entrance.
> 
> I tried today but at - 12 Celsius window cleaner kept freezing...I could not clean the surface..i kept tryin untill my hands went numb.
> 
> We open in the middle of siberian cold..


Yup good work . Snow here now 14 inches and rising - officially stuck in the house now. Front door won't open lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yup good work . Snow here now 14 inches and rising - officially stuck in the house now. Front door won't open lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blimey Rusty! Still only a light dusting down here, but one can hope.....


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Who needs 7 wives. That would just be 6 more people I would have to hide my watch purchasing from.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm not committed to abstinence, but I am committed to a maximum expenditure for 2018. Let's just say it's about 1/3 of a week's pay. Or, per my recent purchases, the amount would cover about 3-4 new and affordable watches.
That commitment was achieved after a brief discussion with my good wife.

I'm not counting in my total, purchases funded by sales of other watches. I've sold two recently but both went for well under my average purchase price.
I sell through eBay so that money goes into PayPal and never hits the checking account.
However I am counting service costs, straps/bracelets, any separate shipping cost (such as sending a watch for service), etc.
I've set up a small spreadsheet to track my spending.

I have to say, people here who are committed to the principles as laid out in the original post, are taking a far tougher approach than I'm willing to take on.
Does my plan count as abstinence?
If there's a consensus of "no", I promise to stay away from here!

*Anyway, SOTC:*

The first photo shows the top drawer in better detail,


The Casio in top center position is has radio reception, so is my standard for time. 
The Seiko diver is more accurate than I deserve it to be, has not been reset since the November DST changeover. 
The three Bulova Accutron IIs are equally accurate, not reset since the DST change. 
The Sheffield with ATO transistorized movement needs occasional repositioning within its slot to stay on time. Quite good for about 50 years old. 
The gold tone Seiko in lower left was a gift from my wife, decades ago. I still have the wife, too. 









The second photo shows nearly everything I have. 
Not shown:
Two family heirloom pieces are in a safe deposit box: 1965 Omega Seamaster DeVille, late 1930's IWC pocket watch. MIraculously, both run well.
One Accutron is en route to being serviced, or maybe has already arrived.
Another Accutron is en route to me, or should be en route soon.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> Who needs 7 wives. That would just be 6 more people I would have to hide my watch purchasing from.


6 more people to take orders from.........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

mystic nerd said:


> I'm not committed to abstinence, but I am committed to a maximum expenditure for 2018. Let's just say it's about 1/3 of a week's pay. Or, per my recent purchases, the amount would cover about 3-4 new and affordable watches.
> That commitment was achieved after a brief discussion with my good wife.
> 
> I'm not counting in my total, purchases funded by sales of other watches. I've sold two recently but both went for well under my average purchase price.
> ...


Well.......

.......not quite abstinence if you are planning to buy watches actively. I mean I know we're the cool kids on the block, but ya gotta at least be aiming for something in the spirit of this fella!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Blimey Rusty! Still only a light dusting down here, but one can hope.....


Aye and today was amber warning. It's red tomorrow with up to 50cm more coming in some areas apparently. Pretty grim. I ran the gauntlet to the store and got some provisions in so it's all good. ☃⛄

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Aye and today was amber warning. It's red tomorrow with up to 50cm more coming in some areas apparently. Pretty grim. I ran the gauntlet to the store and got some provisions in so it's all good. ☃⛄
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, stay at home and keep warm!


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Well.......
> 
> .......not quite abstinence if you are planning to buy watches actively. I mean I know we're the cool kids on the block, but ya gotta at least be aiming for something in the spirit of this fella!


Hornet99, 
I respectfully won't participate here, unless and until I commit to follow the WPAC guidelines.

I maybe can call my plan regulated excess, but not abstinence.

You definitely have a good thing here. Kudos.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Yes you can.. But it requires very very careful planning.
> 
> It was much easier before cell phones and social networks. When I was in college I used to have more than one GF all the time. 4 at one moment. But that was around 1997...


6 or 7 ?!? isn't that pushing it a bit? and believe me, i've pushed it a bit....
i'm so old now, one is plenty....

i was just saying, we can get along with lots of watches, but the women tend
to talk....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

mystic nerd said:


> Hornet99,
> I respectfully won't participate here, unless and until I commit to follow the WPAC guidelines.
> 
> I maybe can call my plan regulated excess, but not abstinence.
> ...


You're welcome to stay around fella, all I'm doing is pointing out that your aims aren't exactly abstinence......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> 6 or 7 ?!? isn't that pushing it a bit? and believe me, i've pushed it a bit....
> i'm so old now, one is plenty....
> 
> i was just saying, we can get along with lots of watches, but the women tend
> to talk....


I had two on the go once whilst at Uni, but it was quite hard work.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I had two on the go once whilst at Uni, but it was quite hard work.......


Uni usually is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

I put a deposit on the Tudor Black Bay 36. I know this isn't abstaining, but I am allowed one purchase. My plan for the rest of 2018 is to abstain, and try to get rid of a couple of watches I don't wear often.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> I put a deposit on the Tudor Black Bay 36. I know this isn't abstaining, but I am allowed one purchase. My plan for the rest of 2018 is to abstain, and try to get rid of a couple of watches I don't wear often.


If the size is perfect for you then you bought a great watch. Very versatile and good on almost any strap. On the neg side.... if you bought new then if you do sell you will lose a bunch. It's not the Tudor model that holds its value tbh. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Disregard what I said about Etsy just having payment fees and no sales fees, I was simply ill-informed. Just got the bill for them. Still, it's not a total disappointment as the fees are still lower than eBay's. Just FYI if anyone was looking into selling on Etsy.

Comparison:

eBay 10% + PayPal 3.6%

vs.

Etsy 3% payment fees + approx 3.2% sales fees


Etsy works with Adyen for their integrated payment system, I seem to remember eBay announced they would also switch to Adyen (and lower seller's fees). Hopefully it will come down to a similar level.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dat feeling when you get the perfect wrist shot but you haven't changed the date cause end of month. o|

Anyway, set out to change all dates on my quartzes, noted how much they gained or lost from the last calendar change, reset those that gained more than half a minute. Fun times.

No, really. I enjoy quartz and think pretty highly of it in terms of being a great invention, working a bit like magic; indeed quartz is the most common material identified as the mystical substance maban in Australian Aboriginal mythology. It is found regularly in passage tomb cemeteries in Europe in a burial context, such as Newgrange or Carrowmore in Ireland. The Irish word for quartz is grianchloch, which means 'sunstone'. Quartz was also used in Prehistoric Ireland, as well as many other countries, for stone tools; both vein quartz and rock crystal were knapped as part of the lithic technology of the prehistoric peoples. (source:Wikipedia)

Although quartz used in watches is not harvested from nature its actually grown, not manufactured. Even synthetic crystal is grown using a seed crystal at around 350°C and under very high pressure: around 1000 atmospheres. This is done in a specifically manufactured crystal growing furnace and takes around 45 to 90 days. Shaping and cleaning up the crystals a very complicated procedure (source here).

Its a sad part of the WIS lore, the adoration of the mechanical watch and the vilification of the quartz movement; having grown up with ultra reliable quartz watches provided me with some resistance to that, although I did bring the mechanical kool-aid for a while. Still a watch is a watch and a quartz movement is a technological marvel on its own right.

Why am I posting all that? usually falling head deep into the rabbit hole comes after following all those WIS myths; quartz is evil, Swiss made is divine, cheap watches are fillers, homages are blatant copies, you should save money to climb up to the major brands, haute horology is where the real stuff lies, etc.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Dat feeling when you get the perfect wrist shot but you haven't changed the date cause end of month. o|
> 
> Anyway, set out to change all dates on my quartzes, noted how much they gained or lost from the last calendar change, reset those that gained more than half a minute. Fun times.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, quartz is a great technology. The beef I have with it, is that your average quartz movement is so cheaply made... Take my mondaine for example, 200 euro watch, but so much slop in the gears that there's more than half a second play in the seconds hand...

There's no reason a quartz couldn't be made like a mechanical movement, replacing the mainspring for a battery and a motor, and the balance wheel for a quartz regulator. Fact is, average quartz is made from plastic, even some if not all of the gears...

There's GS springdrive as an exception, although not entirely the same technology, it is in the same spirit.
And there is Casio and Citizen, their radio and gps controlled movements are very precise, no slop whatsoever. I guess the same goes for HAQ movevements, though I don't have experience with that.
Those movements I admire, and are surely WIS worthy. The quartz is evil sentiment comes from the cheap quartz crap that is so abundantly used in the majority of quartz watches out there...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Dat feeling when you get the perfect wrist shot but you haven't changed the date cause end of month. o|
> 
> Anyway, set out to change all dates on my quartzes, noted how much they gained or lost from the last calendar change, reset those that gained more than half a minute. Fun times.
> 
> ...


Well I have German made, Japan made, cheap, homages, and expensive stuff - so I agree they are myths. All have their place and all form the greater good/evil that is horology 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I agree with you, quartz is a great technology. The beef I have with it, is that your average quartz movement is so cheaply made... Take my mondaine for example, 200 euro watch, but so much slop in the gears that there's more than half a second play in the seconds hand...
> 
> There's no reason a quartz couldn't be made like a mechanical movement, replacing the mainspring for a battery and a motor, and the balance wheel for a quartz regulator. Fact is, average quartz is made from plastic, even some if not all of the gears...
> 
> ...


Mecaquartz is a kind of hybrid. Quite interesting really. Lots of microbrands and kickstarters use them. Chronos have ticking seconds but in chrono function it's more of a sweep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

So... I've been referred here by a pal, valuewatchguy, who suggested this thread might just be what I need for where I'm at.

Long story short, I just sold my Damasko DA36 with a view to putting those funds and my normal annual watch budget this year towards my next purchase. I haven't nailed down the specifics on that just yet, but it's pretty much down to a shortlist of two second hand watches I've had my eye on - the Seiko MM300 or the older Omega Seamasters. At my current (very slow) rate of saving I expect to be ready to purchase by around the end of the year/early next, but obviously it may be slightly earlier if a good deal comes up on the sales corner.

In the meantime, I've got just three watches to keep me happy... a Seiko Tuna SBBN033, a 6309 Turtle (from the month and year I was born) and of course a G Shock. I think it's doable as I was pretty much just wearing the Tuna daily for the last four months anyways, plus I recently picked up an endmill bracelet instead of rubber so it now fits under my sleeves ready for our (albeit fleeting) winter down here.

There's really only two things I want to guard against this year... firstly, the temptation to fritter away the funds from my Damasko sale on a few cheaper impulse buys before I get to my goal, and settling for a poorer condition than I'd usually be comfortable with just to get the deal done (particularly relevant for the Seamaster, where some very rough examples come up cheap from time to time).

One last thing... I'm open to the idea of a quartz Seamaster as I've really grown to love the quartz movement in my Tuna, so if I decide to go that route my purchase will almost certainly happen earlier during 2018; however, given that I've already had "one out" this year it is my understanding that I would still be fully compliant with the WPAC rules, right? :-!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Wimads said:


> I agree with you, quartz is a great technology. The beef I have with it, is that your average quartz movement is so cheaply made... Take my mondaine for example, 200 euro watch, but so much slop in the gears that there's more than half a second play in the seconds hand...
> 
> There's no reason a quartz couldn't be made like a mechanical movement, replacing the mainspring for a battery and a motor, and the balance wheel for a quartz regulator. Fact is, average quartz is made from plastic, even some if not all of the gears...
> 
> ...


Don't forget the 7c46 movement in the Seiko Tunas... I didn't really used to "get" quartz until I experienced one, but now I love it and sometimes even think about saving for a a beautiful GS with the 9F just for the movement (because **** me, dressy really isn't my thing, but wow those movements are cool!)

This thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/what-makes-7c46-superior-movement-439547.html) gives you a cool idea of what goes in to a decent quartz movement, and a bit of ammunition to counter the quartz snobs out there (if you're worried about that - I don't really care too much myself, it's their loss and keeps the prices down for the rest of us, right? :-d)


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel like I should subscribe to this. I'm currently selling the last watch on my list "watches to sell", leaving me with a speedy and a Scurfa Diver 1 (and a couple of Orient Bambinos that don't count, right?). I'm now trying to get my hands on a new Submariner, but I keep getting distracted and nearly buying things.

So while I'm not abstaining from purchases this year, I do want my one purchase to be the sub. Not the Armida 62MAS homage, or a turtle, or the limited edition black SSP, or oh-that's-a-nice-Panarai-why-don't-I-get-that-because-I'll-never-find-a-sub., etc.

Wish me luck.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Car not moving anytime soon







more sledging









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Must chime in on the quartz comments.

Even though my first "real" watch pre-WIS was a Seiko 5, I've had many quartz watches afterwards. That stopped once falling into this rabbit hole and getting an SKX013. Shortly after, I used to shudder even at the mention of quartz.

Now, with the Casio MRW200, I have an analog quartz watch again and I love it (even though what's inside is probably a pretty cheap and low quality movement). Kind of has me re-evaluating the whole WISdom. Quartz watches are so practical. Accuracy and robustness of a well made quartz watch can probably never be matched even by the best mechanical movement. And I have discovered I don't mind the 1 tick per second at all.

I will always love mechanical movements for what they are and represent. No going back there. But quartz has found a place on my spectrum again. I like George's perspective focusing on the quartz crystal's history and properties. We tend to forget about that magical stone when talking of those movements, and think only of the drawbacks of batteries. Luckily, now there is Kinetic, Spring Drive, Solar, etc. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is, #QuartzCalibersMatter!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

My own issue with Quartz is batteries running out. It's what first attracted me to Eco drives in the beginning. My other issue is that my vice is dive watches and I do swim, so WR matters to me. I find the whole "open the case and then worry like a madman about if I've damaged the gaskets doing so" thing a deal breaker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> My own issue with Quartz is batteries running out. It's what first attracted me to Eco drives in the beginning. My other issue is that my vice is dive watches and I do swim, so WR matters to me. I find the whole "open the case and then worry like a madman about if I've damaged the gaskets doing so" thing a deal breaker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Diving quartz tends to be either solar or long life battery nowadays so that's less prone to give you problems than a mechanical watch. Also gaskets do degrade over time so replacing what can be easily replaced is sound practice regardless of service interval, especially as they are dirt cheap.

Most folks think less of quartz due to past experiences with a fashion brand watch that cost a lot of money but died on the 2nd or 3rd battery change, mostly as it had a crappy quartz movement. Not my experience at all with robust quartz watches (not necessarily expensive). All working fine from the early eighties on.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> My own issue with Quartz is batteries running out. It's what first attracted me to Eco drives in the beginning. My other issue is that my vice is dive watches and I do swim, so WR matters to me. I find the whole "open the case and then worry like a madman about if I've damaged the gaskets doing so" thing a deal breaker


True that, but mechanical watches need to be opened as well for servicing. By the time a quartz battery needs replacing, it's not a bad idea to have the gaskets checked / replaced anyway, if often used in water.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

In fact those two Citizens keep 0.7 spd without any servicing for the past thirty years. How about that for low cost of ownership.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Amazingly, on my cheap Casio mrw200 the seconds hand hits the markers with every tick spot on... and the hands seem well aligned


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Number 53 is now here. I don't need a purple one any longer!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

M111 said:


> Number 53 is now here. I don't need a purple one any longer!
> 
> View attachment 12938477




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

_Binnacle_ diver?

I googled that and came up with...









I don't even...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> Number 53 is now here. I don't need a purple one any longer!
> 
> View attachment 12938477


Is that a hint of purple clothing? Are you colour matching watches to outfits at an extreme level?!

.......you are stopping the madness aren't you? Please tell me you are.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Car not moving anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got to work no problem Rusty. Stop being a pussy over a little bit of snow. :-db-)


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Is that a hint of purple clothing? Are you colour matching watches to outfits at an extreme level?!
> 
> .......you are stopping the madness aren't you? Please tell me you are.


Only on "extreme" colors like purple. A purple watch just doesn't look right if you aren't wearing something else purple, you know? And yes, I'm stopping the madness. I have the one other one coming probably next week, and I bought both of them before I joined here. I promise!!!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

khd said:


> So... I've been referred here by a pal, valuewatchguy, who suggested this thread might just be what I need for where I'm at.
> 
> Long story short, I just sold my Damasko DA36 with a view to putting those funds and my normal annual watch budget this year towards my next purchase. I haven't nailed down the specifics on that just yet, but it's pretty much down to a shortlist of two second hand watches I've had my eye on - the Seiko MM300 or the older Omega Seamasters. At my current (very slow) rate of saving I expect to be ready to purchase by around the end of the year/early next, but obviously it may be slightly earlier if a good deal comes up on the sales corner.
> 
> ...


Well if VWG recommended you then you must be OK |>. So welcome to WPAC khd.

Sounds like you have a good plan and that WPAC is perfect for you to try and achieve it (we need at least one success story this year..... b-)). So if you're finding the temptation difficult to resist pop in here and shout out for help.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I need something bashing (......where are you sinner?), I'm very tempted by this......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

@sinner, so how did the first day of the new shop being open go?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I need something bashing (......where are you sinner?), I'm very tempted by this......


Looks like a daniel wellington. Nuf said.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I need something bashing (......where are you sinner?), I'm very tempted by this......


Yea, that is rather plain.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

M111 said:


> Only on "extreme" colors like purple. A purple watch just doesn't look right if you aren't wearing something else purple, you know? And yes, I'm stopping the madness. I have the one other one coming probably next week, and I bought both of them before I joined here. I promise!!!


Ffs nobody buy him a tartan shirt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> I got to work no problem Rusty. Stop being a pussy over a little bit of snow. :-db-)


I think he just meant that he was obligated to stop for a watch/snow pic before proceeding to dig out his car. Takes time, you know... 

I caved in last night and bought one of these. Found a $20 off coupon and free shipping. Can't resist a good hand-cranker, it seems. (That's 196 Euro or 175 GBP shipped, to you guys on the right side of the pond) Time to take another serious look at my collection and get rid of something that isn't getting wrist time.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I got to work no problem Rusty. Stop being a pussy over a little bit of snow. :-db-)


Running the gauntlet with a kilt may prove an issue Hornet.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I need something bashing (......where are you sinner?), I'm very tempted by this......


Shouldn't have a date wheel. Too close to center. 
Like people said, really plain vanilla (?)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Shouldn't have a date wheel. Too close to center.
> Like people said, really plain vanilla (?)


........but the simplicity is the attraction.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ........but the simplicity is the attraction.


You know you wouldn't keep it. I can't say more than that....

Bloody tipping it down with snow again, gonna have to dig my way down the stairs again tomorrow it seems









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> ........but the simplicity is the attraction.


The dial is so plain, no structure to it, very plastic.
The same can be said for the hands,
they seem to come from a toy factory,
not like blued, heat treated hands should look.
The side profile is nice though.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I need something bashing (......where are you sinner?), I'm very tempted by this......


I almost bought this watch a couple of times myself, the only real negative, other than the mineral crystal, is that it's a fairly derogative design, pretty well done with the great Ickler case and finishing and cool blue hands, but it doesn't move me enough to pull the trigger.

I think you may tire of it pretty quickly.

I also feel the need to point out to you Hornet, it's not a black dialed dive watch...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I also feel the need to point out to you Hornet, it's not a black dialed dive watch...


Isn't that a point in its favour?!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

An alternative to the Archimede 1950 is the Armand Nicolet Hunter, 38mm, more interesting dial and arguably a nicer package overall.

It's also available under $500. It is a little too thick at 13mm, think back to my J-Lo picture for reference, but I prefer it over the Archimede.

I post this not as an enabler but to show a nicer alternative for less money, at least IMO.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> An alternative to the Archimede 1950 is the Armand Nicolet Hunter, 38mm, more interesting dial and arguably a nicer package overall.
> 
> It's also available under $500. It is a little too thick at 13mm, think back to my J-Lo picture for reference, but I prefer it over the Archimede.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I really don't like that. Too fussy.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I need something bashing (......where are you sinner?), I'm very tempted by this......


You are kiddin, right?

Looks like someone at Archimede xeroxed watch sheme too many times so it ended up like this.. Just... Too plain..

I had problem with SARB033. I looked at watch and saw... Nothing. Zilch. Nada. Nothing that could catch eye. Just... Watch. I know, it is great watch. Understated. Mini GS. But... Nothing. Sold it to a friend for the same price I bought it.

On the other hand, OS classic just felt right. Its just few details - pie pan dial, dauphine hands or even box crystal that make difference.

This one is just... Bland...

Is that supposed to be dress or?

Dont you have a golden dress watch?

Shut up and wear that.

... Oh and we opened store today.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> You are kiddin, right?
> 
> Looks like someone at Archimede xeroxed watch sheme too many times so it ended up like this.. Just... Too plain..
> 
> ...


Shop looks great! How was the first day?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Isn't that a point in its favour?!


Since you're only buying Sub homages so far, the only logical step for a dressy option is an Explorer homage


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like the first test has come along. Someone needs to talk me out of the A-13A pilots watch.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

andygog said:


> Looks like the first test has come along. Someone needs to talk me out of the A-13A pilots watch.
> View attachment 12939243


Are those fake chrono pushers? Yikes.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Are those fake chrono pushers? Yikes.


Sadly no, the central seconds hand runs as the chrono


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry, but I really don't like that. Too fussy.......


For that kind of design, ch Ward or nomos do it best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rusty, do you have another way to heat your house? It looks like natural gas is in a severe shortage in your part of the world.

I thought you were getting just a heavy snow but this appears to be a serious storm with severe cold temps that could last a week or longer, in a place that doesn’t normally see much snow or cold for that matter.

Stay warm and safe. Looks like you’re in for a tough stretch.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

M111 said:


> Number 53 is now here. I don't need a purple one any longer!
> 
> View attachment 12938477


Based on that font I believe that is Ghandalf's watch:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> ........but the simplicity is the attraction.


Ok first of all automatic is spelled wrong 

Also the date window is too small

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

andygog said:


> Sadly no, the central seconds hand runs as the chrono


How does that work without a minutes totalizer? Or is it a quartz where the minute hand resets when using the chrono?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

andygog said:


> Looks like the first test has come along. Someone needs to talk me out of the A-13A pilots watch.
> View attachment 12939243


A-13A? Is that the name of the brand or the watch model? Or is A the brand and 13A is the model? Either way its got a silly name. It's a bit boring isn't it? I know ironic after what i put up for a bashing!

.......I suck at bashing, but this one is just so dull.

I bet if you resisted for a month and in that time you'd look at it again and go wtf was I thinking.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Based on that font I believe that is Ghandalf's watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he wearing the one watch to rule them all?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

andygog said:


> Looks like the first test has come along. Someone needs to talk me out of the A-13A pilots watch.
> View attachment 12939243


Why is arrow at the end of the second hand pointing the wrong way ? And why is the counter balance of the second hand just long enough to almost completely obscure the writing of the model. Near miss. Move on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Rusty, do you have another way to heat your house? It looks like natural gas is in a severe shortage in your part of the world.
> 
> I thought you were getting just a heavy snow but this appears to be a serious storm with severe cold temps that could last a week or longer, in a place that doesn't normally see much snow or cold for that matter.
> 
> Stay warm and safe. Looks like you're in for a tough stretch.


Thanks - it'll be fine though. Just a bit of bad weather. It'll pass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Thanks - it'll be fine though. Just a bit of bad weather. It'll pass
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've just replenished our stock of logs, nothing quite like getting the wood burner roaring away in cold weather like this......

.......tried to make a snowman with my daughter tonight but no joy, snow is just powder and won't stick together. Disappointment avoid with impromptu snowball fight!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Thanks - it'll be fine though. Just a bit of bad weather. It'll pass
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The media has made it out to be the UK version of Snowmaggedon with the code red alerts and businesses closed.

At at least the kids will have fun playing in the snow.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

sinner777 said:


>


Those underpants in your third photo are awesome.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Those underpants in your third photo are awesome.


Those aren't for sale. That's Sinner's personal collection ......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The media has made it out to be the UK version of Snowmaggedon with the code red alerts and businesses closed.
> 
> At at least the kids will have fun playing in the snow.
> 
> View attachment 12939599


Schools are closed in a lot of places, which for where I am is crazy. I managed to drive 15 miles to work at 6.30am without issue.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Those aren't for sale. That's Sinner's personal collection ......


Of course. They must go with Ms. Sinner's (wink, wink) tights.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Those underpants in your third photo are awesome.


I'm just gonna stay away from commenting on this. There are so many ways to go here and being banned from this forum is near the top of the list.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm just gonna stay away from commenting on this. There are so many ways to go here and being banned from this forum is near the top of the list.


I have no idea what you're talking about. Completely unrelated...


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Please bash this. I saw it on the 'Heads Up' and managed not to bite. But now I'm obsessing on it pretty bad, and there are sure to be some out there that are 'buyer's remorse' items. When I start obsessing, I usually find a way... Oh, my, I'm already needing help!!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

M111 said:


> Please bash this. I saw it on the 'Heads Up' and managed not to bite. But now I'm obsessing on it pretty bad, and there are sure to be some out there that are 'buyer's remorse' items. When I start obsessing, I usually find a way... Oh, my, I'm already needing help!!!


I'm getting a headache just looking at it


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

M111 said:


> Please bash this. I saw it on the 'Heads Up' and managed not to bite. But now I'm obsessing on it pretty bad, and there are sure to be some out there that are 'buyer's remorse' items. When I start obsessing, I usually find a way... Oh, my, I'm already needing help!!!


Oh FFS. That thing bashes itself.

Good grief you'll get seasick whenever you check the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Find his website and read the blog on the repairs, it is fascinating.......


I finally got around to checking out the website for The Watch Bloke. You are correct, it is fascinating, and he does really great work.
Thanks for recommending that I look him up. If I were anywhere near his area, I would absolutely hire him for any watch repair/restoration projects.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

andygog said:


> Looks like the first test has come along. Someone needs to talk me out of the A-13A pilots watch.
> View attachment 12939243


No, problem, it has no character, in fact it's downright ugly and there's simply just no way that you can go public with it. And I tried each and every strap, nothing works. :-(

















































Don't do it, believe me!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> No, problem, it has no character, in fact it's downright ugly and there's simply just no way that you can go public with it. And I tried each and every strap, nothing works. :-(
> 
> Don't do it, believe me!
> 
> ...


My kind of bashing. Lovely photos, lovely watch.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Central seconds and central minute chronograph! Wow! Ok, it's on my list now...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. Completely unrelated...


Love it! Reminds me of being a kid and watching that......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12939967
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


It can do lap timing, right? I read that you can even hack the hour hand to adjust timezones and preset the chrono hands for a countdown - is this true?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> Please bash this. I saw it on the 'Heads Up' and managed not to bite. But now I'm obsessing on it pretty bad, and there are sure to be some out there that are 'buyer's remorse' items. When I start obsessing, I usually find a way... Oh, my, I'm already needing help!!!


OMG it's hideous. Why are you obsessing over the really ugly girl next door (to use an analogy) when you've got a supermodel at home. Go and look at your watch collection and remind yourself of what you have and that you don't need another watch........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Central seconds and central minute chronograph! Wow! Ok, it's on my list now...


Second sentence of death pronounced on you......

......also how can you be considering a watch that isn't ancient, probably isn't ladies size (I know what you like b-)) and doesn't make an annoying insect noise?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

M111 said:


> Please bash this. I saw it on the 'Heads Up' and managed not to bite. But now I'm obsessing on it pretty bad, and there are sure to be some out there that are 'buyer's remorse' items. When I start obsessing, I usually find a way... Oh, my, I'm already needing help!!!


Oh goody, new Monster!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> No, problem, it has no character, in fact it's downright ugly and there's simply just no way that you can go public with it. And I tried each and every strap, nothing works. :-(
> 
> View attachment 12939953
> 
> ...


You're right. That looks terrible.

Aaaaaaaagh, you and your fantastic pictures are not helping!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......also how can you be considering a watch that isn't ancient, probably isn't ladies size (I know what you like b-)) and doesn't make an annoying insect noise?


:-!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I've just replenished our stock of logs, nothing quite like getting the wood burner roaring away in cold weather like this......
> 
> .......tried to make a snowman with my daughter tonight but no joy, snow is just powder and won't stick together. Disappointment avoid with impromptu snowball fight!


One evening of frost and it'll crisp up enough to become snowman snow. That's today's job - I'm off to build a snowman. I'll try to make a snow watch while I'm at it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Those underpants in your third photo are awesome.


Ah yes the pussy hunter specials. I'm sure he posts internationally 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12939967
> 
> 
> Bernd


Interstellar movie wristwatch ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Central seconds and central minute chronograph! Wow! Ok, it's on my list now...


You - er - you are joking right? Tell me you're joking. It's an interesting idea, just badly done. Flip fodder material. That's IF you could find someone to buy it from you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> ... Flip fodder material. That's IF you could find someone to buy it from you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is good, this is working.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

andygog said:


> Looks like the first test has come along. Someone needs to talk me out of the A-13A pilots watch.
> View attachment 12939243


I have read about this.

TBH I really have respect for the founder of the project, but 1k seems a bit steep for Quartz movement..


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

M111 said:


> Please bash this. I saw it on the 'Heads Up' and managed not to bite. But now I'm obsessing on it pretty bad, and there are sure to be some out there that are 'buyer's remorse' items. When I start obsessing, I usually find a way... Oh, my, I'm already needing help!!!


Looks like someone drank some ink by mistake and puked on dial.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Shop looks great! How was the first day?


Since it was blizzard over here, not bad...


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> I have read about this.
> 
> TBH I really have respect for the founder of the project, but 1k seems a bit steep for Quartz movement..


I understand what you're saying, but I don't have a problem with quartz. I love the story behind this one too.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

andygog said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I don't have a problem with quartz. I love the story behind this one too.


Yeah I know.

Cmoon I am tryin to bash it..


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I have read about this.
> 
> TBH I really have respect for the founder of the project, but 1k seems a bit steep for Quartz movement..


Small production, and modified quartz movement: they removed a bunch of stuff they didn't need, including date mechanism and some subdials, making it less consuming and giving a sense of customization. And it's more like 800 USD for Non EU customers.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> Cmoon I am tryin to bash it..


Maybe it's unbashable...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Maybe you'll have more luck in bashing this piece.









I'll help with some fuel. 34mm, "limited edition" (out of 5000!!! o|). "Manufacture movement" -- from the 1960s.. in a 1990s watch...

And yet, I desire it with the power of a thousand suns


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Small production, and modified quartz movement: they removed a bunch of stuff they didn't need, including date mechanism and some subdials, making it less consuming and giving a sense of customization. And it's more like 800 USD for Non EU customers.


lol how much? you can get a serviced Seiko automatic chrono with the original layout for this kind of money. I was thinking 300$ tops. That's WAY overpriced


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Maybe you'll have more luck in bashing this piece.
> 
> I'll help with some fuel. 34mm, "limited edition" (out of 5000!!! o|). "Manufacture movement" -- from the 1960s.. in a 1990s watch...
> 
> And yet, I desire it with the power of a thousand suns


We had a custom radiomir-lookalike made in limited numbers (really limited not 5k limited lol) for a local watch forum. It used a NOS handwinding Longines movement from the 60s. Looked fantastic. In fact if I post the pic you'll go looking for one. But its been nothing but headache for the owners, practically un-serviceable and there was a stem issue that needed custom parts made. The maker (Wakmann) turned a deaf ear. A huge disaster story.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> lol how much? you can get a serviced Seiko automatic chrono with the original layout for this kind of money. I was thinking 300$ tops. That's WAY overpriced


The ONLY thing stopping me is the combination of price and flippableness (flippability?)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> We had a custom radiomir-lookalike made in limited numbers (really limited not 5k limited lol) for a local watch forum. It used a NOS handwinding Longines movement from the 60s. Looked fantastic. In fact if I post the pic you'll go looking for one. But its been nothing but headache for the owners, practically un-serviceable and there was a stem issue that needed custom parts made. The maker (Wakmann) turned a deaf ear. A huge disaster story.


I hear what you're saying, but with being used to wearing practically only vintage, I'm not so scared of that. Moreover, RT has been making this calibre since the 60s (and the one in my Sport 50s since the 50s) and still make it today. Not saying it would be easy to find parts, but it is possible. And of course I would have them serviced right away... Had great experience with my watchmaker. He's also AD for Grovana, which made the RT pieces at the time, so that may help if needed

Oh and... please post pic.. maybe I'll forget about the Revue!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> Cmoon I am tryin to bash it..


Try harder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> It can do lap timing, right?


Yep, it's just operating pusher B (the one at the 4 position) for stopping interval time after you started taking the the time with pusher A (at the 2).



MrCairo said:


> I read that you can even hack the hour hand to adjust timezones...


Yes, simply pull the crown one position out and you can adjust the hour independent from the minute. It's a screw down crown by the way.



MrCairo said:


> ... and preset the chrono hands for a countdown - is this true?


Had to think about this, but yes, you can adjust the chrono hands position, but unless you do this regurlarly it's a bit cumbersome. At least I would have to look into the manual to remember the steps I would have to take for this operation. ;-)

The dial is just too busy, too easy to get confused:











sinner777 said:


> TBH I really have respect for the founder of the project, but 1k seems a bit steep for Quartz movement..


It's a shock resistant quality ETA 251.264 and apart from the hands and the sapphire it's all made out of Swiss and European parts and build in Italy. It's just not the run of the mill microbrand pilot with an Asian Quartz, that you make a deposit for and wait four months for until the batch was built in China. The maker is an aeronataucial engineer and all parts are ready for 'your' A-13A' to be made for you. So you get what you pay for, there's a premium included in the making of this thing.
But beware, the man's name is Paolo Fanton and he's a famous mafioso over there in Italy. Don't support this project! :rodekaart



andygog said:


> You're right. That looks terrible.
> 
> Aaaaaaaagh, you and your fantastic pictures are not helping!


It's horror, isn't it? I mean honestly, what a dull idea is that to adapt the classic cockpit clock to the wrist! And it's all done to military-specs, there's almost no creativity here. And there's even more brazenness when it comes to the case. The shape and the quality ... if you show this to IWC owners you will give them a hard time and you don't want offend your fellow luxury watch owner!
On the wrist it's just looks totally silly. The lugs are curved, I mean, who needs that and if you look at the overall shape, the sapphire is sligthly domed and the way the lugs follow it's shape it looks like someone has laid the watch on your wrist and then bended it. It's just megabonkers.



































andygog said:


> The ONLY thing stopping me is the combination of price and flippableness (flippability?)


What do you mean, that you will probably lose a bit on resale? Then, yes, this is not the typical WIS-flipper watch this is surely due to the Quartz aspect. A Quartz watch is not not allowed to cost more than 500 bucks, unless of course the name is Omega or Breitling.
I understand the comfort the thought gives, that you can flip a watch without noteworthy minus, but I was willing to accept this, especially since I don't buy to flip. I wanted this thing in the second I saw the first picture and it accompanies my automatic Omega Railmaster here. I don't see myself selling mine but I'm just a socially isolated maverick pulling off watches so ugly that you have to hide them under long sleeves.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

andygog said:


> The ONLY thing stopping me is the combination of price and flippableness (flippability?)


Stop....
Think...,
What you just said....

The thing stopping you buying it is flippability. In other words you already know it's just an itch and a temporary one at that. Deep down you know it's not a keeper so why even bother. Couple more things....

The made in Italy at the bottom of the dial - tell me the I.......N being split by the indice won't annoy you now I've pointed it out. And the minute numerals the way their orientation goes haywire at 7 8 and 9 o'clock. It's like a POTENTIALLY good watch but just a first prototype till try sort the design out. Wait for mark 2. We will bash IT in 2019 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Giving myself a pat on the back today. Sold one of my Carreras to a pal.

But, made the mistake of trying on a pastel blue Halios Seaforth...... Micros aren't even usually my thing.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I have read about this.
> 
> TBH I really have respect for the founder of the project, but 1k seems a bit steep for Quartz movement..


Dollars or pounds? Either way too much moolah......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

andygog said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I don't have a problem with quartz. I love the story behind this one too.


You like it because of the story, FFS.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Oh and... please post pic.. maybe I'll forget about the Revue!




















Longines 702

https://www.facebook.com/pg/TorstenNagengast/photos/?tab=album&album_id=582211218550736


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I love the hour hand. Wait - that's it I'm sending it back it's not got an hour hand - man I'm angry now ..,,









Wait what? It's hiding behind a stupid black lollipop you say? Where? Ohhhhh yeah so it is - my bad - I guess 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

andygog said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I don't have a problem with quartz. I love the story behind this one too.


I know about the project. And I have seen the whole project step by step.

As far as I like it, Sinn offers similar model with automatic chronograph for a steeper price.

In reality how much will you use chronograph? All I have owned are gone (both Quartz and Automatic / handwind) just because I started chronograph just to check if it was running.

Unless you are into it for specific reason, i see no use for the whole watch.

Even mr. Carios Crickets have a usefull function. This one not so..

Just to be clear, i like the whole story behind it and If I had use for central mounted chronograph that does not look like a chronograph I would be all over it.

At this moment its just very expensive egg timer.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm getting strong '_Iwantthisbadly_' vibes from the new reissue with the latest spycam photo









*If* the money starts rolling in from pending sales, it will be a large temptation to resist.

Till then I'll happily stand here on the sidelines throwing stones at the sinners :-d


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

M111 said:


> Please bash this. I saw it on the 'Heads Up' and managed not to bite. But now I'm obsessing on it pretty bad, and there are sure to be some out there that are 'buyer's remorse' items. When I start obsessing, I usually find a way... Oh, my, I'm already needing help!!!


25 mm lugs............. it will wear like a belt on your wrist, every strap you get for it will either be super expensive or feel like cardboard because it's so cheap.

25mm lugs!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm getting strong '_Iwantthisbadly_' vibes from the new reissue with the latest spycam photo
> 
> View attachment 12940793
> 
> ...


I can't bash that, it's beautiful. But, but it'll be frickin' huge won't it? 45mm diameter, 54mm lug to lug measurement, 15mm thick and it'll be bloody expensive. Does that count as a bash?

Actually why not just get an SRP775, looks the same.....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Why is arrow at the end of the second hand pointing the wrong way ? And why is the counter balance of the second hand just long enough to almost completely obscure the writing of the model. Near miss. Move on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one will have almost no resale value, 
But if that's not important to you because you plan to keep it then remember that this one comes with the very highly customized quartz movement. If something goes wrong with that movement in 5 years where do you plan on getting another one? The guy who built it definitely has a cool story and aeronautics as well as watches are definitely important to him. But do you really think that's enough to keep him around when you need servicing on the watch down the road?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Yeah, already moved on from the Pilot.

Now doubting between these two versions. I mean, y'all can bash it and stuff, but it's pretty much a done deal. Just need to decide which version to get. Bracelet optional on the numerals one.





























Regardless of bracelet and of crappy straps shown (none are my photos), which one do you like better?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Yeah, already moved on from the Pilot.
> 
> Now doubting between these two versions. I mean, y'all can bash it and stuff, but it's pretty much a done deal. Just need to decide which version to get. Bracelet optional on the numerals one.
> 
> ...


They both look like indian frankens.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm getting strong '_Iwantthisbadly_' vibes from the new reissue with the latest spycam photo
> 
> View attachment 12940793
> 
> ...


Oh god yet another reissue from Seiko.

What happened to the most progressive watch company? First PADI shame and then these carboncopy reissues...

They could have swiped the Swiss gold diggers with just simple reissue of 6139/6138 chronograph. This is beating a dead horse...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> They both look like indian frankens.


lol

K 

I haven't even received this one:









Darn customs ...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well. This one looks like both of those.

I dont get it...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

andygog said:


> The ONLY thing stopping me is the combination of price and flippableness (flippability?)


There you go, if you're already considering the possibility of flipping it, you probably don't like it 1k much...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

OK, I'm done. Not ordering the a-13a. At least not yet.

This thread is brutal though, best thing I've read all week.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Well. This one looks like both of those.
> 
> I dont get it...


It's the 50s version. The others are the 30s reissue. More like cushion / oyster bubbleback shape. The 50s is the Revue/Vertex WWW re-issue, of Dirty Dozen fame. Actually, Revue made the exact same WWW watch for the ....'s too (just like IWC et al). But while the British WWW was distributed under the Vertex name, they put their own name on the Wehrmacht one.





























Both versions with the same calibre 59. Interestingly, the re-issue uses cal. 82, which is a direct descendant of the 59 (the 82 being conceived all the way back in 1952, and still made today).


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

andygog said:


> OK, I'm done. Not ordering the a-13a. At least not yet.
> 
> This thread is brutal though, best thing I've read all week.


I know right. I think I'm temporarily cured with the Revue as well. One is enough...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> It's the 50s version. The others are the 30s reissue. More like cushion / oyster bubbleback shape. The 50s is the Revue/Vertex WWW re-issue, of Dirty Dozen fame. Actually, Revue made the exact same WWW watch for the ....'s too (just like IWC et al). But while the British WWW was distributed under the Vertex name, they put their own name on the Wehrmacht one.
> 
> View attachment 12940905
> View attachment 12940907
> ...


Well okay... I know.

I should probably send you shabby Darwil to cure your doubts... It has the similar size and layout and it is so beaten up you can brag it was DIrty Thirteen


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

andygog said:


> OK, I'm done. Not ordering the a-13a. At least not yet.
> 
> This thread is brutal though, best thing I've read all week.


Brave heart! b-)

I was pretty confident that this community of caring bros would talk you out of ordering that grotesque monster-mutant of a pilot and to make your decision final:

See that '_Pilot Watch_' imprint on the dial, which is so cowardly done in tasteless stealth mode? So called pilots will tell you that this goes with the tradition of the original cockpit clocks, which of course is fake-info. 
I mean, honestly, reading this it makes you wanna reply: "Yeah, man, thanks for the info!" It's just like having a tattoo on your ring finger that states 'Ring Finger' or having a mark on your wrist saying 'Wristwatch goes here!'.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

andygog said:


> OK, I'm done. Not ordering the a-13a. At least not yet.
> 
> This thread is brutal though, best thing I've read all week.


Brilliant. If it would only work on Mr C we might have a chance of restoring normality......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Brilliant. If it would only work on Mr C we might have a chance of restoring normality......


But it did work... read on...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> They could have swiped the Swiss gold diggers with just simple reissue of 6139/6138 chronograph. This is beating a dead horse...


Next year 

It's beautiful but it's also a big brute made of steel and I don't have the patience for all that weight anymore TBH. The size I can pull off but only on rubber.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I can't bash that, it's beautiful. But, but it'll be frickin' huge won't it? 45mm diameter, 54mm lug to lug measurement, 15mm thick and it'll be bloody expensive. Does that count as a bash?
> 
> Actually why not just get an SRP775, looks the same.....


They all look the same FTFY 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Yeah, already moved on from the Pilot.
> 
> Now doubting between these two versions. I mean, y'all can bash it and stuff, but it's pretty much a done deal. Just need to decide which version to get. Bracelet optional on the numerals one.
> 
> ...


2nd one all day long. Roman numerals looks completely out of place on that watch. Totally out of character for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> It's the 50s version. The others are the 30s reissue. More like cushion / oyster bubbleback shape. The 50s is the Revue/Vertex WWW re-issue, of Dirty Dozen fame. Actually, Revue made the exact same WWW watch for the ....'s too (just like IWC et al). But while the British WWW was distributed under the Vertex name, they put their own name on the Wehrmacht one.
> 
> View attachment 12940905
> View attachment 12940907
> ...


Isn't that the watch that you have to be referred by someone to be able to purchase it? What kind of elitist bullcrap is that! ?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I know right. I think I'm temporarily cured with the Revue as well. One is enough...


Aye but WHICH one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Aye but WHICH one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one he purchased already. Read on....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> The one he purchased already. Read on....


Ye but will he settle for that one .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey I wanted to see if you guys had any suggestions. I have a watch that I am selling right now that I mysteriously manage to get a scratch on the hardlex crystal. This is a watch that's otherwise mint condition and I would have been able to ask top dollar for but now I've had to reduce the price dramatically. Is there any practical way to get that fixed?


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Isn't that the watch that you have to be referred by someone to be able to purchase it? What kind of elitist bullcrap is that! ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's the new and revived Vertex by some shady guy in the UK. In the "history" on the site he's cleverly avoiding any mention of Revue...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> 2nd one all day long. Roman numerals looks completely out of place on that watch. Totally out of character for it.


Agreed, it also reminds me of the Zenith Clown Crown (remember that one!)

But I will first see how I get on with the 50s


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Assuming it's a scratch and not a crack then 5 mins with this should see it good as new - costs £3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Edit - I'm assuming hardlex is a brand name for acrylic


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Assuming it's a scratch and not a crack then 5 mins with this should see it good as new - costs £3
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit - I'm assuming hardlex is a brand name for acrylic


No it isn't, and it won't work;


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Assuming it's a scratch and not a crack then 5 mins with this should see it good as new - costs £3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardlex is not acrylic but rather some proprietary version of mineral crystal that Seiko uses. There are also different grades of Hardlex.

I think I'm out of luck but I'm hoping our resident Seiko restoration expert........ahem....Gerorge..... will have some ideas as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Oh goody, new Monster!


Bloody Monster, Halloween Monster... and now "Ink Puke Monster."

I can tell I am really going to love being a member of this club!!!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hey I wanted to see if you guys had any suggestions. I have a watch that I am selling right now that I mysteriously manage to get a scratch on the hardlex crystal. This is a watch that's otherwise mint condition and I would have been able to ask top dollar for but now I've had to reduce the price dramatically. Is there any practical way to get that fixed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


..yes there is...

Mineral crystal can be buffed out with diamond paste. you have kits on bay. they come in 3 or 4 tubes of different gradation.

or..visit any optician. they use similar tools when they fit lenses in eyewear.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hey I wanted to see if you guys had any suggestions. I have a watch that I am selling right now that I mysteriously manage to get a scratch on the hardlex crystal. This is a watch that's otherwise mint condition and I would have been able to ask top dollar for but now I've had to reduce the price dramatically. Is there any practical way to get that fixed?


As a matter of fact, yes.

I got this one the other day

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/glass-mineral-polywatch-repair-polish?code=G48363

I tested it on a really beat up Citizen with a glass LCD. Did OK on the hairline scratches, reduced the depth of a large one.

Polywatch only works with plexi.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> But it did work... read on...


You'll never be cured.......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You'll never be cured.......


Perhaps it is because of your negativity. You do not believe in my ability to cure. Self-fulfilling prophecies and all. Treat people not how they appear, but how they _can __potentially _be. Then, only then, the path to enlightenment reveals itself.

~ Mr. Confucius


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Perhaps it is because of your negativity. You do not believe in my ability to cure. Self-fulfilling prophecies and all. Treat people not how they appear, but how they _can __potentially _be. Then, only then, the path to enlightenment reveals itself.
> 
> ~ Mr. Confucius


It's not negativity is called realism. And it's based on observations of your behaviour.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Perhaps it is because of your negativity. You do not believe in my ability to cure. Self-fulfilling prophecies and all. Treat people not how they appear, but how they _can __potentially _be. Then, only then, the path to enlightenment reveals itself.
> 
> ~ Mr. Confucius


Oh bollocks.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> Perhaps it is because of your negativity. You do not believe in my ability to cure. Self-fulfilling prophecies and all. Treat people not how they appear, but how they _can __potentially _be. Then, only then, the path to enlightenment reveals itself.
> 
> ~ Mr. Confucius


Also Confucius: "Many man smoke but Fu Manchu" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ..yes there is...
> 
> Mineral crystal can be buffed out with diamond paste. you have kits on bay. they come in 3 or 4 tubes of different gradation.
> 
> or..visit any optician. they use similar tools when they fit lenses in eyewear.


Nice :-! Did I hear something a backside shaking like a rattlesnake btw


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Perhaps it is because of your negativity. You do not believe in my ability to cure. Self-fulfilling prophecies and all. Treat people not how they appear, but how they _can __potentially _be. Then, only then, the path to enlightenment reveals itself.
> 
> ~ Mr. Confucius


Do or do not
There is no try....

~ Mr Yoda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Do or do not
> There is no try....
> 
> ~ Mr Yoda
> ...


That is simply not true. I've tried to win the lottery a number of times!! LOL.

Just checking in. How many of you spineless beta males have failed to keep your commitment already??


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

5 out 6 sold......

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I'm at 4 (+ a Steinhart OVM from Xmas). I've been buying some nice straps, that's it.

I'm overwhelmed at 4 watches, so the ceiling's burst at 5. I just really want to enjoy what I have without always 'looking for the next fix'.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

andygog said:


> Looks like the first test has come along. Someone needs to talk me out of the A-13A pilots watch.
> View attachment 12939243


The crown and pushers are about the size of flower pots. Far too big for the rest of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I'm at 4 (+ a Steinhart OVM from Xmas). I've been buying some nice straps, that's it.
> 
> I'm overwhelmed at 4 watches, so the ceiling's burst at 5. I just really want to enjoy what I have without always 'looking for the next fix'.


I think this man has made it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> That is simply not true. I've tried to win the lottery a number of times!! LOL.
> 
> Just checking in. How many of you spineless beta males have failed to keep your commitment already??


2 purchases and 1 trade - plus two straight buy'n'sells. And we're into month 3. Pretty happy with that. Think ocean 44 might have a buyer now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think this man has made it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I dunno Rusty, I hear the watch gods calling.... "you'll want another soon!"


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

The flesh is weak! Need some bashing:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

This logo is just ridiculous. Actually I dare you to post a full frontal dial shot


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> The flesh is weak! Need some bashing:


The flesh is weak good brother, I empathise fully.

The watch case seems a bit thick? And the Zeno's logo never did anything for me. Is it an homage? Looks like a cool field watch, but again that thickness tho... I do like the domed acrylic.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I am having an extremely tough time not succumbing to a temptation. Plus a moral dilemma; I could pass the opportunity to someone I know would jump to it, but he's a fellow WPAC member. :think:


.

.

.


I mean a real member not you Mr C. :-d


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> This logo is just ridiculous. Actually I dare you to post a full frontal dial shot



















Can't find bigger pic 



TJ Boogie said:


> The flesh is weak good brother, I empathise fully.
> 
> The watch case seems a bit thick? And the Zeno's logo never did anything for me. Is it an homage? Looks like a cool field watch, but again that thickness tho... I do like the domed acrylic.


I actually always liked that logo, not sure why. Thickness I suppose because it houses an ETA 2824-2. It's actually a pilot watch, supposed to be a replica of the Omega Pilot or '53 supplied to the British RAF in 1953. Sort of a precursor to the W10 watches (Smiths, Precista, et al). This Zeno is actually the same watch as the now discontinued Timefactors Precista PRS 53 re-issue (Zeno made them for Timefactors).


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> The flesh is weak! Need some bashing:
> ...


Ah, that's a cute grandpa-watch and the size makes it an ideal fit for a gnome's wrist. With 5 ATM you can even wash your hands without having to worry! |>

Hard to bash, in fact that's a nice, lightweight choice when entering the nursery home. You probably wouldn't miss a date-feature then much anyway.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 12943569
> 
> 
> Can't find bigger pic
> ...


So it is a homage to homage with fake military insignia.

Sort of like Hummer with fake grenade launcher.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I dunno Rusty, I hear the watch gods calling.... "you'll want another soon!"


Oh no. I better get saving then !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I am having an extremely tough time not succumbing to a temptation. Plus a moral dilemma; I could pass the opportunity to someone I know would jump to it, but he's a fellow WPAC member. :think:
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I think a Pm is best. Pass the buck. Save yourself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ah, that's a cute grandpa-watch and the size makes it an ideal fit for a gnome's wrist. With 5 ATM you can even wash your hands without having to worry! |>
> 
> Hard to bash, in fact that's a nice, lightweight choice when entering the nursery home. You probably wouldn't miss a date-feature then much anyway.
> 
> ...


|>|>|>

Your bash was a rollercoaster of feelings


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> So it is a homage to homage with fake military insignia.
> 
> Sort of like Hummer with fake grenade launcher.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mean while... How is it in UK, friends? Snow?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> The flesh is weak! Need some bashing:
> 
> View attachment 12943527
> View attachment 12943531


Well. I like it but there's not much to it really. Looks a bit dull. One piece as part of a larger collection - maybe. If I was only to own 3 or 4 then there would be dozens in the queue ahead of this - sorry. It's got historical interest but that's all really. Sorry MrC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

https://www.boredpanda.com/snow-uk-panic-twitter-reactions/


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Mean while... How is it in UK, friends? Snow?


Melting fast. Roads clear. Crisis over. Now watch deliveries can recommence 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Melting fast. Roads clear. Crisis over. Now watch deliveries can recommence
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for yo...

Wait wat?

Deliveries?

Not sending stuff away?

Rusty... ffs.. Deliveries? In plural?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Good for yo...
> 
> Wait wat?
> 
> ...


Just selling a couple









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just selling a couple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.. Thats ok then.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> The flesh is weak! Need some bashing:
> 
> View attachment 12943527
> View attachment 12943531


If I were you I'd just keep saving a little more for a Smiths W10... the original, not the reissue:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well. I like it but there's not much to it really. Looks a bit dull. One piece as part of a larger collection - maybe. If I was only to own 3 or 4 then there would be dozens in the queue ahead of this - sorry. It's got historical interest but that's all really. Sorry MrC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^^this exactly.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> I am having an extremely tough time not succumbing to a temptation. Plus a moral dilemma; I could pass the opportunity to someone I know would jump to it, but he's a fellow WPAC member. :think:
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Patiently waiting for a PM.........

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Patiently waiting for a PM.........
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


There's a queue...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Well it had to happen one day I guess. Sent a watch to the USA, got "delivered" today but recipient never got it. Zip code is correct; someone signed with "X Y" on delivery. Buyer will contact USPS on Monday and try to find out what happened. I fear that probably postman / someone at USPS has a nice Zenith now...  


Anyone experience with these sort of situations?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh no. I better get saving then !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too lol


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Well it had to happen one day I guess. Sent a watch to the USA, got "delivered" today but recipient never got it. Zip code is correct; someone signed with "X Y" on delivery. Buyer will contact USPS on Monday and try to find out what happened. I fear that probably postman / someone at USPS has a nice Zenith now...
> 
> Anyone experience with these sort of situations?


Total bummer MrCairo. Absolute bummer. Yes, someone at USPS, or sometimes USPS will drop packages off (without getting signatures), and someone will steal them from people's doorsteps. Truly a shame


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> The flesh is weak! Need some bashing:
> 
> View attachment 12943527
> View attachment 12943531


Weren't you cured?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Well it had to happen one day I guess. Sent a watch to the USA, got "delivered" today but recipient never got it. Zip code is correct; someone signed with "X Y" on delivery. Buyer will contact USPS on Monday and try to find out what happened. I fear that probably postman / someone at USPS has a nice Zenith now...
> 
> Anyone experience with these sort of situations?


Insured?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Weren't you cured?


Brother Hornet.... It appears the cure is only temporary. We've got to contact CDC and WHO virologists/immunologists to find a permanent cure. Dr. Cairo's on the case!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Well it had to happen one day I guess. Sent a watch to the USA, got "delivered" today but recipient never got it. Zip code is correct; someone signed with "X Y" on delivery. Buyer will contact USPS on Monday and try to find out what happened. I fear that probably postman / someone at USPS has a nice Zenith now...
> 
> Anyone experience with these sort of situations?


Sounds like no one was home and rather than redeliver the usps guy signed it himself and left it in the porch which I'm pretty sure they aren't meant to do. I'd raise merry hell. If all else fails you might get something . Possibly a neighbour it's delivered to? Might be he pops round with it later - would explain buyer not having it? ☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Well it had to happen one day I guess. Sent a watch to the USA, got "delivered" today but recipient never got it. Zip code is correct; someone signed with "X Y" on delivery. Buyer will contact USPS on Monday and try to find out what happened. I fear that probably postman / someone at USPS has a nice Zenith now...
> 
> Anyone experience with these sort of situations?


Last year on a snowy day a neighbour got the parcel but was kind enough to forward it to the recipient. I'd recommend checking with neighbors first


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Well it had to happen one day I guess. Sent a watch to the USA, got "delivered" today but recipient never got it. Zip code is correct; someone signed with "X Y" on delivery. Buyer will contact USPS on Monday and try to find out what happened. I fear that probably postman / someone at USPS has a nice Zenith now...
> 
> Anyone experience with these sort of situations?


I have a box at a UPS store, due to concerns about packages on my very visible porch. FedEx said they delivered a (non-watch) package but the store said FedEx had not brought that package. FedEx said since it was ground delivery, they would not release a copy of the signature to me. A week later the package showed up at the store. Ironically, the package was a security camera.

My experience is USPS is actually more customer friendly.

In terms of fraud, a situation I helped with years ago was resolved because the bad guy, out of habit, had started to sign his real name on a form. It takes conscious effort to sign a fake name.

Best of luck for a good resolution.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> Well it had to happen one day I guess. Sent a watch to the USA, got "delivered" today but recipient never got it. Zip code is correct; someone signed with "X Y" on delivery. Buyer will contact USPS on Monday and try to find out what happened. I fear that probably postman / someone at USPS has a nice Zenith now...
> 
> Anyone experience with these sort of situations?


Sorry to hear that. I live in the US, a number of times a package was marked delivered, only to show up a day or few days later. Hopefully it turns up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Yeah Mr. Cairo re the package: If we're dealing with apartments, a neighbor could have signed for it on accident? You never know with these things, usually within a couple weeks you'll know if it's an honest mistake by the USPS/neighbor, if not it's probably gone for good via theft I'd imagine.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Greetings members of the 2018 WPAC.I'm done!
Well my small,carefully chosen Quartz/Hand Wind collection is any way...2018 is,after 9 years of trying and buying and flipping,the year I actually I sign up as a lifetime member of WPAC!!!
So my 6 watch box only needed 4 to make me happy..
The Solar Diver landed today and the replacement Panda Bull is due next week(NEVER should have sold that one)...I have started every weekend since the wonderful Tisell #157 came in by hand winding,setting and wearing it for breakfast until past lunch,a lifetime keeper for sure...
The final piece of this aspect of my collection I found in a little shop in Hong Kong a few years ago.When I first saw it I thought there was a god and he just gave me a genuine WWII Elgin Canteen Diver but not to be.It was however a damn close homage complete with hand wind movement and for $50.00 no way in hell I could pass it up...
So 4 watches,2 quartz,2 hand wind...These pieces are companion pieces to my Automatic Divers Watch Collection but were must have pieces for me...I have an Alpina Quartz Chrongraph for sale....As for the future I may add a Seiko Titanium Solar Diver next Christmas but there is absolutely nothing else out there with quartz drive I want and NO WAY IN HELL I EVER go back to the insane number of watches I have been up to!!!
Addendum:By the end of next week my Automatic Diver collection will be 1 piece away from my being done for good.Will complete WPAC Application next weekend...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Greetings members of the 2018 WPAC.I'm done!
> Well my small,carefully chosen Quartz/Hand Wind collection is any way...2018 is,after 9 years of trying and buying and flipping,the year I actually I sign up as a lifetime member of WPAC!!!
> So my 6 watch box only needed 4 to make me happy..
> The Solar Diver landed today and the replacement Panda Bull is due next week(NEVER should have sold that one)...I have started every weekend since the wonderful Tisell #157 came in by hand winding,setting and wearing it for breakfast until past lunch,a lifetime keeper for sure...
> ...


Great collection and welcome E8! I'm excited to see your Panda Bull when it gets in (if you end up posting photos). I'm a huge fan of panda chronographs.
Good to have you and cheers.


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hornet99 said:


> Is that a hint of purple clothing? Are you colour matching watches to outfits at an extreme level?!
> 
> .......you are stopping the madness aren't you? Please tell me you are.


I got the same one...game day watch for my Texas Christian University Frogs. Great watch!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Thanks fellas, hadn't thought of that (leaving package outside). Alas, not insured. We'll see what happens Monday...



TJ Boogie said:


> Total bummer MrCairo. Absolute bummer. Yes, someone at USPS, or sometimes USPS will drop packages off (without getting signatures), and someone will steal them from people's doorsteps. Truly a shame





Hornet99 said:


> Insured?





RustyBin5 said:


> Sounds like no one was home and rather than redeliver the usps guy signed it himself and left it in the porch which I'm pretty sure they aren't meant to do. I'd raise merry hell. If all else fails you might get something . Possibly a neighbour it's delivered to? Might be he pops round with it later - would explain buyer not having it? ☹
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





georgefl74 said:


> Last year on a snowy day a neighbour got the parcel but was kind enough to forward it to the recipient. I'd recommend checking with neighbors first


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

[It's (standalone) houses on a lane. Weird thing is, mailman came by after tracking was marked as delivered but had no package on him.

Another thing may be relevant: Initially, tracking said estimated delivery March 6th. Then within no time it was suddenly delivered on March 3d, at noon... Correct zip code but I cant see which street or nr.



TJ Boogie said:


> Yeah Mr. Cairo re the package: If we're dealing with apartments, a neighbor could have signed for it on accident? You never know with these things, usually within a couple weeks you'll know if it's an honest mistake by the USPS/neighbor, if not it's probably gone for good via theft I'd imagine.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm getting strong '_Iwantthisbadly_' vibes from the new reissue with the latest spycam photo
> 
> View attachment 12940793


Minutes hand is WAY too short. It barely reaches the hour markers, much less the minute markers or minute hashes on the bezel. That is a big fail. (and as you know, I'm pretty weak, so you should take *that* bash to *heart*.)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hamilton Khaki Field Officer Mechanical (that just rolls off the tongue, doesn't it?) arrived today. The canvas strap looks to be of nice quality, but is quite the stiffy. So I moved it to a patriotic NATO. It was $260 from jomashop, and a $20 coupon code, free shipping. $240 to my door, brand new Swiss hand-wound. ETA 2804-2 movement, ticking at 8 bps. I would have been happy with 4 or 6 bps. The crown's serrations are nice & sharp, and the crown itself is nice and big. It's a joy to wind.

I'm on quite a hand-winder kick lately; first the Beijing Beihai, now this. I'll be good for awhile now; got to pay down the credit card...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Also local GTG. Good times.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Brother Hornet.... It appears the cure is only temporary. We've got to contact CDC and WHO virologists/immunologists to find a permanent cure. Dr. Cairo's on the case!


Give me 5 minutes with a hammer and an electric drill and I'll have him cured.......b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Greetings members of the 2018 WPAC.I'm done!
> Well my small,carefully chosen Quartz/Hand Wind collection is any way...2018 is,after 9 years of trying and buying and flipping,the year I actually I sign up as a lifetime member of WPAC!!!
> So my 6 watch box only needed 4 to make me happy..
> The Solar Diver landed today and the replacement Panda Bull is due next week(NEVER should have sold that one)...I have started every weekend since the wonderful Tisell #157 came in by hand winding,setting and wearing it for breakfast until past lunch,a lifetime keeper for sure...
> ...


Welcome to WPAC E8 :-!. Interested to see the rest of your collection and glad to have you with us......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Also local GTG. Good times.


......all holding hands? Yes. Now let's all repeat the words together "I promise to stop buying watches".


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

MrCairo said:


> Central seconds and central minute chronograph! Wow! Ok, it's on my list now...


Shirley you cannot be serious.

It says "pilot watch" on the dial. Why FFS?! (just really wanted to use FFS, since it has been dropped all over this thread recently).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

thach said:


> Shirley you cannot be serious.
> 
> It says "pilot watch" on the dial. Why FFS?! (just really wanted to use FFS, since it has been dropped all over this thread recently).


FFS will everyone just stop using FFS.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Greetings members of the 2018 WPAC.I'm done!


Welcome, enjoyed reading what sounds like a well thought path, waiting on those divers.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Officer Mechanical (that just rolls off the tongue, doesn't it?) arrived today...


I've had a small infatuation with that movement, debated getting a Glycine Combat but back then, when I was more sane, it was too expensive. A bit concerned with the longevity since the 2824 is notoriously sensitive to hand winding and this is a direct derivative. Looking forward to your feedback down the road.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I live in the US, a number of times a package was marked delivered, only to show up a day or few days later. Hopefully it turns up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's encouraging

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> [It's (standalone) houses on a lane. Weird thing is, mailman came by after tracking was marked as delivered but had no package on him.
> 
> Another thing may be relevant: Initially, tracking said estimated delivery March 6th. Then within no time it was suddenly delivered on March 3d, at noon... Correct zip code but I cant see which street or nr.


Sounds to me like it's been "delivered" to their facility. And isn't yet "out for delivery". I'm optimistic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Also local GTG. Good times.


Ok an observation. I zoomed in on the food before the watches. Maybe I need a curry collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......all holding hands? Yes. Now let's all repeat the words together "I promise to stop buying watches".


Unlikely lol.

Did confirm the validity of my plan C; sell everything and get the Rolex. Just looks great on my wrist. Also positively surprised with the new Black Bay, really doubt it would be good for a smaller or a more cylindrical wrist though. The Seamaster (42mm) again felt like a watch that wouldn't sit right on any wrist. The 45mm just weighs like a ton of bricks.

Also, something for Mr C. a Zenith handcracker someone dug up NOS in an obscure jewelry store 100 miles away from civilization for 400 euro.










EDIT: aargh Tapatalk is progressively getting crappier and even has rhe nerve to pop up prompts to buy it every tenth post. FFS!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sounds to me like it's been "delivered" to their facility. And isn't yet "out for delivery". I'm optimistic


I already accepted the worst, so I'm open to be positively surprised |>



georgefl74 said:


> Also, something for Mr C. a Zenith handcracker someone dug up NOS in an obscure jewelry store 100 miles away from civilization for 400 euro.


I have Zenith PTSD now (lost package contains one...). Also, not to micturate on anyone's parade, but €400 is a little on the higher side (even if NOS) currently for Zenith (especially in an obscure store). I sold that (hopefully not lost/stolen) hi beat Sporto for a little less than that... Or maybe I'm underpricing... Good thing I didn't overprice seeing as it may be lost...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sounds to me like it's been "delivered" to their facility. And isn't yet "out for delivery". I'm optimistic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had this with Parcel Farce (.....force) here in the UK. Following the tracking and for three days it said out for delivery and that they'd tried to deliver, but wife had been in all day on each day and nada. Loads of complaining and eventually the lazy f*@kers delivered it.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I've had this with Parcel Farce (.....force) here in the UK. Following the tracking and for three days it said out for delivery and that they'd tried to deliver, but wife had been in all day on each day and nada. Loads of complaining and eventually the lazy f*@kers delivered it.


crap I always ship with PF to the UK... Maybe should switch to DHL as well... But shipping costs with couriers are crazy over here. I'd have to ask a bit more, making my good deals less good...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

There is a thread right now https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/buying-watch-europe-experienced-disgusting-usps-mess-up-4650653.html

Not quite the same, but similar situation in which USPS performed some magic over a package sent by EMS from Georgia (not the US state). Not very reassuring...

Of course it invited the unavoidable "never buy from Eastern Europe" comments, even though it's USPS messing up...

The OP is a bit confusing at first, but this is what happened in that situation:



MrCairo said:


> So basically, someone at USPS took the EMS shipping label of the Georgian shipment and slapped it on the box from Lithuania containing the lamp.
> 
> The original label of the lamp package is then probably discarded and that is why it still shows up as in transit (and will likely show up like that forever).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> crap I always ship with PF to the UK... Maybe should switch to DHL as well... But shipping costs with couriers are crazy over here. I'd have to ask a bit more, making my good deals less good...


I'm not saying that parcel farce is untrustworthy, just lazy. I use DHL for anything going abroad and over £250 in value usually because they fully insure and are easier to deal with.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm not saying that parcel farce is untrustworthy, just lazy. I use DHL for anything going abroad and over £250 in value usually because they fully insure and are easier to deal with.


I normally also only ship with DHL to the US, it's actually also easier compared to the bureaucratic crap local post makes me go through. But on that particular day, DHLs computer systems were down...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Usually I use local Post's registered mail for low value items and DHL Express for higher value items. EMS doesn't make sense as its same price as DHL or even higher. DHL has been stellar to the US, Canada, Australia, Oman and throughout Europe. I've had the one issue with USPS delivering to a neighbour's house and in another instance a notice left that went missing. 

There's a caveat though to my DHL shipments that's worth checking out if it works where you're living. Local post office operates EMS but it also works with DHL, only dubs it 'SPM' (Special Priority Mail). What they do is pick it up, give me their own tracking code, hand it over to DHL and then it gets a completely new DHL tracking code in parallel with the SPM tracking code and off it goes through the DHL network. This works out to about 30% less cost than DHL proper! 

Single horror story with registered mail to Portugal, the watch was in limbo for a month. The buyer was super accommodating and refused my offer to refund him. Till now I don't have an official answer as to what happened but it seems the package was marked as dispatched from here but never did, probably was left in a warehouse somewhere. Once I filed an official query it magically appeared in Portugal a few days later. No 'we are sorry' or anything.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Usually I use local Post's registered mail for low value items and DHL Express for higher value items. EMS doesn't make sense as its same price as DHL or even higher. DHL has been stellar to the US, Canada, Australia, Oman and throughout Europe. I've had the one issue with USPS delivering to a neighbour's house and in another instance a notice left that went missing.
> 
> There's a caveat though to my DHL shipments that's worth checking out if it works where you're living. Local post office operates EMS but it also works with DHL, only dubs it 'SPM' (Special Priority Mail). What they do is pick it up, give me their own tracking code, hand it over to DHL and then it gets a completely new DHL tracking code in parallel with the SPM tracking code and off it goes through the DHL network. This works out to about 30% less cost than DHL proper!
> 
> Single horror story with registered mail to Portugal, the watch was in limbo for a month. The buyer was super accommodating and refused my offer to refund him. Till now I don't have an official answer as to what happened but it seems the package was marked as dispatched from here but never did, probably was left in a warehouse somewhere. Once I filed an official query it magically appeared in Portugal a few days later. No 'we are sorry' or anything.


EMS here is relatively cheap, a bit more than registered post and almost as quick as DHL. DHL is super expensive. Between 50-80 euro for USA depending on weight of watch...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> crap I always ship with PF to the UK... Maybe should switch to DHL as well... But shipping costs with couriers are crazy over here. I'd have to ask a bit more, making my good deals less good...


DHL paket international is only €15 for anywhere in Europe I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I already accepted the worst, so I'm open to be positively surprised |>
> 
> I have Zenith PTSD now (lost package contains one...). Also, not to micturate on anyone's parade, but €400 is a little on the higher side (even if NOS) currently for Zenith (especially in an obscure store). I sold that (hopefully not lost/stolen) hi beat Sporto for a little less than that... Or maybe I'm underpricing... Good thing I didn't overprice seeing as it may be lost...


Not certain the onus isn't on the buyer here. He bought watch from you and you've filled your end of the deal. His beef should be with the carrier not you.

It's one of the few beauties of selling globally. Through ebay. As long as you get it safely to the ebay depot in your country then rat if journey is eBay's liability not yours 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not certain the onus isn't on the buyer here. He bought watch from you and you've filled your end of the deal. His beef should be with the carrier not you.
> 
> It's one of the few beauties of selling globally. Through ebay. As long as you get it safely to the ebay depot in your country then rat if journey is eBay's liability not yours
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they check contents or just slap a new sticker on the parcel?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Unfortunately, none of these options (DHL Paket Intl and eBay shipping programme) are available for Romania.

I agree on the seller's responsibility ending with the package being handled by the shipping carrier, but most sellers take that responsibility anyway in order to protect their goodwill, which can be just as valuable (if not more) than one lost watch.



RustyBin5 said:


> Not certain the onus isn't on the buyer here. He bought watch from you and you've filled your end of the deal. His beef should be with the carrier not you.
> 
> It's one of the few beauties of selling globally. Through ebay. As long as you get it safely to the ebay depot in your country then rat if journey is eBay's liability not yours
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





RustyBin5 said:


> DHL paket international is only €15 for anywhere in Europe I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mr. C, this exact scenario has happened to me (as a buyer and seller) on several occasions with USPS. Each time it was resolved and the package arrived a few days later.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Unfortunately, none of these options (DHL Paket Intl and eBay shipping programme) are available for Romania.
> 
> I agree on the seller's responsibility ending with the package being handled by the shipping carrier, but most sellers take that responsibility anyway in order to protect their goodwill, which can be just as valuable (if not more) than one lost watch.


Maybe I've misunderstood you, but isn't the sellers responsibility to deliver the item? OK you've handed it a 3rd party but if it doesn't arrive it's the seller who needs to deal with the shipping company. Isn't that how PayPal would see it if payment was made via them?


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> I've had a small infatuation with that movement, debated getting a Glycine Combat but back then, when I was more sane, it was too expensive. A bit concerned with the longevity since the 2824 is notoriously sensitive to hand winding and this is a direct derivative. Looking forward to your feedback down the road.


Hi George: It's a 2804, not a 2824. 2804 is hand-wound only, so no such problems with the keyless works. (hand-winding train) In the Khaki Field line, they use several movements: 2824, 2834, (potential issues with too much hand winding) 2801 and 2804.

As far as I can see, in the Hamilton Khaki line-up, "mechanical" means hand-wound only.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr. C, I echo the earlier comments. Sometimes, "delivered" means "to the local post office system" Tracking for your courier would end at that point, as it is switching couriers, but it would normally arrive a few days later.

Don't give up hope yet, bro.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Hi George: It's a 2804, not a 2824. 2804 is hand-wound only, so no such problems with the keyless works. (hand-winding train) In the Khaki Field line, they use several movements: 2824, 2834, (potential issues with too much hand winding) 2801 and 2804.
> 
> As far as I can see, in the Hamilton Khaki line-up, "mechanical" means hand-wound only.


I know, I meant it's a derivative of the 2824 without the rotor and a supposedly more robust winding stem.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Maybe I've misunderstood you, but isn't the sellers responsibility to deliver the item? OK you've handed it a 3rd party but if it doesn't arrive it's the seller who needs to deal with the shipping company. Isn't that how PayPal would see it if payment was made via them?


Bottom line - you don't know the buyer. Tracking shows it's delivered. Who's to say the buyer isn't completely at it? You don't know him from Adam. Paypal would say the courier said delivered I think and that would be the end of it. My 2c anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> There is a thread right now https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/buying-watch-europe-experienced-disgusting-usps-mess-up-4650653.html
> 
> Not quite the same, but similar situation in which USPS performed some magic over a package sent by EMS from Georgia (not the US state). Not very reassuring...
> 
> ...


I just read through that other post, not sure it was USPS to blame there.

In my experience the USPS is really pretty good. Do they screw up sometimes? Yep, because any organization that involves people makes mistakes (not to over-generalize, but humans are stupid). That's said, private companies like UPS and FedEx are worse in my experience.

Sounds like your situation is either: 1) someone stole it, 2) a neighbor signed for it, or 3) it was marked delivered even though it is still sitting on a mail truck somewhere and will show up soon.

Without knowing where the recipient lives, my bet is that it will turn up soon. Don't give up hope Mr. C! Fingers crossed for you.

Btw the last time this happened to me was when I bought a watch on eBay last year (it was a "grail" watch too). The day it was scheduled for delivery the UPS truck pulled up in front of my house, the driver spent about ten minutes rummaging around in the back of the truck, apparently he couldn't find it and drove off without leaving a package, and the package was marked delivered in the system. It turned up a couple days later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Maybe I've misunderstood you, but isn't the sellers responsibility to deliver the item? OK you've handed it a 3rd party but if it doesn't arrive it's the seller who needs to deal with the shipping company. Isn't that how PayPal would see it if payment was made via them?


It depends which lawyer you ask  But no, it is not a set law that seller holds responsibility. Under the Vienna Convention the seller's responsibility ends with "delivery". However, delivery in this case means that:

Where the contract of sales involves the carriage of goods, the general rule is that the seller's obligation to deliver the goods consists of handing them over the first carrier for transmission to the buyer.

In other words:

The delivery of the goods is effected by handing over the goods to the carrier (...).

Even stricter interpretations agree seller'\s responsibility ends with the carrier offloading the cargo at the place of destination:

_the seller's obligation to deliver consists of placing the goods at the disposal of the buyer at the place of destination_. (same link as above).

Of course, this is pretty gray (unless expressly stated in contract) and is fuel for many an arbitration case.

In reality, you'll see many sellers taking responsibility anyway and refunding the seller, and indeed, PayPal (and eBay) favor this (but not because it is required by law, simply because they are more buyer friendly than seller friendly. They want people to keep using eBay/PayPal). The seller's reasoning of course being that the buyer may feel this is unfair and cause the seller to have an unnecessary bad reputation.



RustyBin5 said:


> Bottom line - you don't know the buyer. Tracking shows it's delivered. Who's to say the buyer isn't completely at it? You don't know him from Adam. Paypal would say the courier said delivered I think and that would be the end of it. My 2c anyway


I'm pretty sure the buyer is legit in this case. And I want people to keep buying from me. Which means being as forthcoming as possible.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> I just read through that other post, not sure it was USPS to blame there.


Well, in _that _ specific case, someone took a shipping label of box A (containing a watch) and put it on box B (containing a lamp). Box A disappeared, Box B got delivered as if being box A, when in reality it was B. The boxes each came from different locations, nowhere near each other.

That someone cannot be anyone other than USPS.



Jim44 said:


> Sounds like your situation is either: 1) someone stole it, 2) a neighbor signed for it, or 3) it was marked delivered even though it is still sitting on a mail truck somewhere and will show up soon.
> 
> Without knowing where the recipient lives, my bet is that it will turn up soon. Don't give up hope Mr. C! Fingers crossed for you.


Cheers! Will find out in the next days I guess.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> It depends which lawyer you ask  But no, it is not a set law that seller holds responsibility. Under the Vienna Convention the seller's responsibility ends with "delivery". However, delivery in this case means that:
> 
> Where the contract of sales involves the carriage of goods, the general rule is that the seller's obligation to deliver the goods consists of handing them over the first carrier for transmission to the buyer.
> 
> ...


All very nice legal manoeuvring, but I'm pretty sure that if I've been paid via PayPal and it does not get delivered it'll be my ass hanging out in the breeze on it.......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> All very nice legal manoeuvring, but I'm pretty sure that if I've been paid via PayPal and it does not get delivered it'll be my ass hanging out in the breeze on it.......


True, as I said, that's PayPal for you.

However, in my case tracking says delivered... Pretty sure I would have a good chance to win if PayPal case was opened. So refunding would be completely voluntary from my part.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> True, as I said, that's PayPal for you.
> 
> However, in my case tracking says delivered... Pretty sure I would have a good chance to win if PayPal case was opened. So refunding would be completely voluntary from my part.


It's an interesting one, if the tracking and hence the shipper says it was delivered then it becomes difficult. Does the buyer have to prove he didn't receive the parcel?

I had one where I shipped a watch to Ireland (borealis bull shark if my memory serves me correctly) and it was delivered to an office. The delivery person was below averave intelligence and couldn't find the address and so ended up delivering it to a shop nearby. The guy who was supposed to be getting the watch proactively used local cctv and saw where the package went and managed to get it. Lucky escape really......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's an interesting one, if the tracking and hence the shipper says it was delivered then it becomes difficult. Does the buyer have to prove he didn't receive the parcel?
> 
> I had one where I shipped a watch to Ireland (borealis bull shark if my memory serves me correctly) and it was delivered to an office. The delivery person was below averave intelligence and couldn't find the address and so ended up delivering it to a shop nearby. The guy who was supposed to be getting the watch proactively used local cctv and saw where the package went and managed to get it. Lucky escape really......


Thank Heavens for England's Orwellian CCTV coverage...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Thank Heavens for England's Orwellian CCTV coverage...


Republic of Ireland.......b-)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Republic of Ireland.......b-)


Oh yea missed that.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Listen if dhl deliver a Rolex to me and I sign for it, then I go into scam mode and just throw my hands up and say nope it's not here.....in that scenario they couldn't possibly claim the cash back from the seller or pretty soon nothing would ever be posted again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Listen if dhl deliver a Rolex to me and I sign for it, then I go into scam mode and just throw my hands up and say nope it's not here.....in that scenario they couldn't possibly claim the cash back from the seller or pretty soon nothing would ever be posted again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, yes there has to be an element of trust. But if the delivery compcom has messed up (as in my earlier example) and won't admit fault what happens?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, yes there has to be an element of trust. But if the delivery compcom has messed up (as in my earlier example) and won't admit fault what happens?


Two things can happen... I refund and buyer is happy and my reputation untarnished. I don't refund (would maybe even win PayPal case) but risk disgruntled buyer. My location is already a disadvantage as a seller, so I can use all the goodwill I can build.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Listen if dhl deliver a Rolex to me and I sign for it, then I go into scam mode and just throw my hands up and say nope it's not here.....in that scenario they couldn't possibly claim the cash back from the seller or pretty soon nothing would ever be posted again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally understand what you're saying. But I really believe the buyer is in good faith. Anyway, I'm not going to refund first thing in the morning no questions asked. Gonna see how this USPS inquiry turns out first...

Also, it's USPS not DHL. Were it DHL/UPS I would definitely have more doubts about buyer


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

To be honest I'm a little more optimistic now. I'm thinking there is a good chance the tracking is just wrong, as some of you have suggested. In fact I remember I had a similar thing once happening - said delivered but turned up a few days later.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think Mr C. is saying that the buyer has tons of positive feedback (or even possibly has bought before) so he's willing to take upon his word.

But Rusty is right, one can exploit his tons of good feedback and pull off a stunt like that here and there. There was a similar case some time ago that lit off fireworks in the seller's feedback threads. The buyer could have received the item, signed it 'Mickey Mouse' and act like nothing happened.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I think Mr C. is saying that the buyer has tons of positive feedback (or even possibly has bought before) so he's willing to take upon his word.
> 
> But Rusty is right, one can exploit his tons of good feedback and pull off a stunt like that here and there. There was a similar case some time ago that lit off fireworks in the seller's feedback threads. The buyer could have received the item, signed it 'Mickey Mouse' and act like nothing happened.


Whilst I've never had any issues with selling, I prefer to avoid it. Another good reason for obtaining abstinence nirvana.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Whilst I've never had any issues with selling, I prefer to avoid it. Another good reason for obtaining abstinence nirvana.......


I agree on that... I hate the hassle of selling stuff, and the risk of loosing money involved... 
I've had a very frustrating experience with dutch mail service loosing a package, which cost me a full 4 months of headaching dealings with their customer service to get my money back... (And that was insured shipping). So while in the end they kept their word, just the thought of that process alone has me reluctant sending anything of value across the border ever since...

I should be selling some whatches, have already set them apart. But am postponing it because of the potential hassle...

Good reason indeed for abstinence, and at least proper contemplation before any purchase.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

He found it on his porch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't normally use a plethora of exclamation marks but by Jove I am relieved.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> He found it on his porch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't normally use a plethora of exclamation marks but by Jove I am relieved.


Good news, glad to hear it worked out Mr. C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> He found it on his porch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't normally use a plethora of exclamation marks but by Jove I am relieved.


. Thought as much. Glad for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> He found it on his porch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't normally use a plethora of exclamation marks but by Jove I am relieved.


Brilliant new!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> He found it on his porch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't normally use a plethora of exclamation marks but by Jove I am relieved.


Good news sir! Good news!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well 6 of 6 seems to be taking its sweet time moving along. I apparently didnt get it at as good of a deal as i thought. I may keep it and try again in a year. If I'm going to lose money on it, at least i should get some wear out of it. At this point i havent even sized it. So it may be the nicest summer/pool watch i have. Get a little wabi on it and then try selling again next year. I'll give it a couple more weeks before giving up completely.

The hardlex issue watch moved on. I'll lose on that one but the moment i scratched the glass i knew that was coming. I almost kept it. But that would have been a mistake in light of not being able to move #6 easily. I can justify keeping 1 of my selloff pieces but not more than that. Fair price but not what i could have gotten pre-scratch. 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

I wasn't active in WPAC most of the last year and never this. I was silently reading from the shadows of Tapatalk until the last couple weeks. It was a pleasure to participate and fun to watch. So I thought I'd jump in to say hello and goodbye. 

I lived through 2017 as a one-watch guy and bought nothing. The watch isn't perfect, so the only other thread I kept an eye on is "preorders & upcoming releases", though I didn't desire a new watch. It was "Here's the list of requirements on looks and specs. How close can I get?" And I'm not interested in getting a bit better one; why would I when I already have another that's good enough too. The next one must be near perfect. It doesn't exist and very unlikely ever will, so I'm covered on that.

Another thing is that I want to keep that watch looking decent for years thus a question of a beater watch arise. Considering it, I realized I don't need is beater; I need an everyday watch that will fill that role. Wearing a nicer watch can be planned ahead, the rest of the time I want to put a watch on and don't give a second thought ever. Requirements apply. It wasn't an exit watch as I wasn't really in for the last year, though it was the end.

The day I bought it I felt relieved. The calmness of reaching the goal, I guess. And an opportunity to focus on other things. I have my needs and wants covered. I'll loosely keep an eye on preorders thread for some time, though I'm neither interested anymore nor want to upgrade. 

Feels good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Crisis averted. Watch sold out in a buyout option to someone else, the auction was set to end on Sunday but the entry bid was very steep so I thought I had a few days to mull it over. Truth is that if I had the funds available on PayPal I would have scooped in the buyout option too. The 'no more funds in' rule saved the day.

Yes, you may all stop checking your PM's now.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Well it had to happen one day I guess. Sent a watch to the USA, got "delivered" today but recipient never got it. Zip code is correct; someone signed with "X Y" on delivery. Buyer will contact USPS on Monday and try to find out what happened. I fear that probably postman / someone at USPS has a nice Zenith now...
> 
> Anyone experience with these sort of situations?


Did you ship it and it was delivered to right adress? Did you atleast send it as signed for delivery? Who was carrier?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Did you ship it and it was delivered to right adress? Did you atleast send it as signed for delivery? Who was carrier?


EMS/USPS but it's all good, he found it


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Which one is 6/6?

I also have half a mind of keeping the Blue Ribbon -- it's not selling so far and frankly is too nice to sell for a few bucks more, especially since I got it very cheap.











valuewatchguy said:


> Well 6 of 6 seems to be taking its sweet time moving along. I apparently didnt get it at as good of a deal as i thought. I may keep it and try again in a year. If I'm going to lose money on it, at least i should get some wear out of it. At this point i havent even sized it. So it may be the nicest summer/pool watch i have. Get a little wabi on it and then try selling again next year. I'll give it a couple more weeks before giving up completely.
> 
> The hardlex issue watch moved on. I'll lose on that one but the moment i scratched the glass i knew that was coming. I almost kept it. But that would have been a mistake in light of not being able to move #6 easily. I can justify keeping 1 of my selloff pieces but not more than that. Fair price but not what i could have gotten pre-scratch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Crisis averted. Watch sold out in a buyout option to someone else, the auction was set to end on Sunday but the entry bid was very steep so I thought I had a few days to mull it over. Truth is that if I had the funds available on PayPal I would have scooped in the buyout option too. The 'no more funds in' rule saved the day.
> 
> Yes, you may all stop checking your PM's now.


At least tell us what it was....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> At least tell us what it was....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a Seiko, don't worry


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

danilapanfilov said:


> I wasn't active in WPAC most of the last year and never this. I was silently reading from the shadows of Tapatalk until the last couple weeks. It was a pleasure to participate and fun to watch. So I thought I'd jump in to say hello and goodbye.
> 
> I lived through 2017 as a one-watch guy and bought nothing. The watch isn't perfect, so the only other thread I kept an eye on is "preorders & upcoming releases", though I didn't desire a new watch. It was "Here's the list of requirements on looks and specs. How close can I get?" And I'm not interested in getting a bit better one; why would I when I already have another that's good enough too. The next one must be near perfect. It doesn't exist and very unlikely ever will, so I'm covered on that.
> 
> ...


Great! So which watch are we talking about here then? You got me curious 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> EMS/USPS but it's all good, he found it


I'm ecstatic for you! I was concerned about this, so I'm glad this has a happy ending.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I'm ecstatic for you! I was concerned about this, so I'm glad this has a happy ending.


Cheers Mr. Boogie, I appreciate it!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Stowa seatime prodiver titanium


MrCairo said:


> Which one is 6/6?
> 
> I also have half a mind of keeping the Blue Ribbon -- it's not selling so far and frankly is too nice to sell for a few bucks more, especially since I got it very cheap.
> 
> View attachment 12949341












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I see! What will you be left with then? Speedy and Seiko I suppose, and you're keeping the Monta, right?



valuewatchguy said:


> Stowa seatime prodiver titanium
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Great! So which watch are we talking about here then? You got me curious
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I can take real-life photos if anyone is interested though I doubt as watches are nothing special so google/stock ones for now.

Had









Got









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> I see! What will you be left with then? Speedy and Seiko I suppose, and you're keeping the Monta, right?


Speedy, Seiko Sensai (aka 62mas), monta, dress (well almost) watch, exit watch

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Well guys it's my first time trying the power of the WPAC... please, talk me out of the Oris Divers 42mm Blue!

Quick recap: I've just sold my Damasko DA36 and my plan is to save some additional funds this year to buy a used Omega Seamaster... but I just realised that I could also just pick up an Oris right now and be done with it... blammo, instant gratification!

Before I embarked upon the Seamaster plan I looked at the 42mm Oris, but it had one major flaw that led to me ruling it out... the faux vintage thing. I really love a well used vintage dive watch - my 6309 Turtle has a lot of wear, and one of the big things that draws me to the classic Omega 2531.80 is how they look after a bit of wear and tear - but I generally can't stand "faux patina". So although the Oris looks pretty good and ticks all the right boxes on paper, I was turned off by the creamy sand coloured lume, and the bracelet with the pretend rivets (I went to try on a Tudor BB not that long ago and almost laughed out loud at the naff little "rivets" on the sides of the bracelet, they were about as authentic as the pretend castle at Disneyland).

But now, with the money in my hand I find myself wondering... could I learn to get over the lume? And could I find a bracelet that doesn't make me immediately think "Disney"...maybe a straight endlink oyster from Strapcode would do the trick? Besides, whatever I get will spend a heap of time on natos anyways, although a nice bracelet is a definite must have for me :think:

Don't get me wrong, the Omega is still my strong preference... but the Oris is available in good used condition for less than half the price, so it's kind of making me think twice despite the bits I'm not crazy about!

Not my pics:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

khd said:


> Well guys it's my first time trying the power of the WPAC... please, talk me out of the Oris Divers 42mm Blue!
> 
> Quick recap: I've just sold my Damasko DA36 and my plan is to save some additional funds this year to buy a used Omega Seamaster... but I just realised that I could also just pick up an Oris right now and be done with it... blammo, instant gratification!
> 
> ...


The oris is great, it does a lot of little things really well, one of the best vintage style domed Sapphire that I've seen on a watch. I still miss mine a bit.

But all the little things that you say you hate about it will come back to rear its ugly head once you've gotten past the honeymoon period.

Beyond that the Seamaster will age better and personally I think it's built a little bit better. Stick with your plan. Getting sidetracked with the Oris will only cost you more money in the long run.

Unless you're buying the Oris somewhere around $700 USD or less..... you'll take a whipping on it when it comes to resale.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> The oris is great, it does a lot of little things really well, one of the best vintage style domed Sapphire that I've seen on a watch. I still miss mine a bit.
> 
> But all the little things that you say you hate about it will come back to rear its ugly head once you've gotten past the honeymoon period.
> 
> ...


Ha yep you're right... to be honest I'd pretty much talked myself out of it by the time I got to the end of the post but I thought "**** it, I've typed all this, seems a waste not to press post"


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

khd said:


> .... faux vintage thing.... I generally can't stand "faux patina".... bracelet with the pretend rivets...a bracelet that makes me immediately think "Disney"... a nice bracelet is a definite must have for me..


Dude seriously, you've blasted the watch all on your own. Its just the addiction talking right now. "Gimme my fix doc com'on"

You're supposedly set on the Seamaster? Well the real test is you being patient about it long enough that it doesn't interfere with your other needs in life.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

And talking of addiction, the watch I just about bought (and most definitely would have bought if the funds were immediately available) is the SBDX009. Yes, a near identical watch to one I already own and had no plans to sell. So I was ready to sink even more money into watches, although I'm already uneasy about the total cost of my collection. Just for that lust to see it on my wrist. And of course, during the GTG I got all the enabling I needed around folks who were buying watches left and right.

Need to keep siphoning money out of watches as fast as they come in from sales otherwise I'm in trouble. And say my goodbyes to the forums. Just a rollercoaster outside this thread.

P.S. sorry VWG!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> And talking of addiction, the watch I just about bought (and most definitely would have bought if the funds were immediately available) is the SBDX009. Yes, a near identical watch to one I already own and had no plans to sell. So I was ready to sink even more money into watches, although I'm already uneasy about the total cost of my collection. Just for that lust to see it on my wrist. And of course, during the GTG I got all the enabling I needed around folks who were buying watches left and right.
> 
> Need to keep siphoning money out of watches as fast as they come in from sales otherwise I'm in trouble. And say my goodbyes to the forums. Just a rollercoaster outside this thread.
> 
> P.S. sorry VWG!


Ouch....SBDX009.

I didnt know what watch but i almost knew the WPAC member you were thinking of was me. That model would have rocked things up for me a bit so its a good thing i missed out!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Not sure the seamaster will age better at all tbh. It actually looks a little dated now, whereas the Oris is a heritage line which by definition already has lasted the test of time. Struggling to bash the Oris tbh, unless it's coming without the bracelet in which case not so good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ouch....SBDX009.
> 
> I didnt know what watch but i almost knew the WPAC member you were thinking of was me. That model would have rocked things up for me a bit so its a good thing i missed out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Glad you see it this way. Well, it had no box or papers. Sour grapes, you know.

I'm betting someone from outside Japan got it. Buyouts like this are rare. Monitoring the Seiko&Citizen forum for new arrivals.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Dude seriously, you've blasted the watch all on your own. Its just the addiction talking right now. "Gimme my fix doc com'on"
> 
> You're supposedly set on the Seamaster? Well the real test is you being patient about it long enough that it doesn't interfere with your other needs in life.


True, and definitely agree on patience being the real test... let's see how I go, it's not normally my strong point :-d

I knew the Damasko had to go because although it was a great watch I wasn't wearing it much and it annoyed me having so much value (relative to my other watches) tied up in it as I just prefer wearing divers... however I haven't really been able to focus definitively on any prospective replacements. I haven't only been considering the Seamaster, it's just the most recent contender in a fairly long list that started out with new pieces around the same price or slightly cheaper than my Damasko, like Halios or Squale... moved up a little in price to the Oris and the MM300 (used)... went sideways when I realised now that I was considering used watches I wasn't that far off some classic Seikos I'd always thought were out of reach (like the 6105-8110 or 7549 Golden Tuna)... then most recently thought about sitting it out for a bit to get something more than I've ever spent before like a Tudor BB (suprisingly I didn't like it in person - too slabby for me) or an Omega (didn't like the new one with ceramic and applied indices etc, but the case design was really nice and the older ones are a bit plainer, more me).

At the moment I find my attention flitting around all over the place, it's driving me crazy compulsively visiting WUS, watchrecon, eBay and buyee multiple times everyday! I feel like the best bet would probably be to take a breather from the net, get stuck into something else for a bit and see if I can get a bit more clarity in 6-12 months. It's not all bad though, in the meantime I love wearing my SBBN033 and do so pretty much everyday... but when the colder weather eventually gets here around the middle of the year I think I might struggle to fit it under my cuffs!



RustyBin5 said:


> Not sure the seamaster will age better at all tbh. It actually looks a little dated now, whereas the Oris is a heritage line which by definition already has lasted the test of time. Struggling to bash the Oris tbh, unless it's coming without the bracelet in which case not so good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they definitely have some great points - beautiful deep blue dial, nice case shape, awesome vintage style crystal. I can't make up my mind on the lume colour though - in some photos it looks fairly subtle yet in others it's waaaaaaaay to beige for me, I would much prefer they just went with white (or a slightly creamy colour like the MM300) to be honest.

The bracelet is a complete miss for me as well... all the reviews I've read rave about it so I'm definitely in the minority but I don't get the appeal of pretend rivets and don't really like the extreme taper to 14mm. To me it's such a shame because I recently tried on an Aquis and was impressed by the quality of the bracelet, I just wish they'd done something slightly more modern for the 42mm sixty-fives and left the full on retro look for the 40mm version.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here a hypothetical question for you guys....no buying involved, just a hypothetical

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4653345

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

danilapanfilov said:


> I can take real-life photos if anyone is interested though I doubt as watches are nothing special so google/stock ones for now.
> 
> Had
> 
> ...


Dani! Didn't realise you had sold the CW........

......enjoying the casio then?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Speedy, Seiko Sensai (aka 62mas), monta, dress (well almost) watch, exit watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Seiko Sensai?! Is that a nickname that is sticking for the 62mas reissue? What does that make the SBDC051? Contemporary Sensai :think: :-s


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

khd said:


> Well guys it's my first time trying the power of the WPAC... please, talk me out of the Oris Divers 42mm Blue!
> 
> Quick recap: I've just sold my Damasko DA36 and my plan is to save some additional funds this year to buy a used Omega Seamaster... but I just realised that I could also just pick up an Oris right now and be done with it... blammo, instant gratification!
> 
> ...


Just doing it for instant gratification.

Don't like the faux vintage bracelet.

Don't like the lumel

You're not crazy about it.

......haven't you just listed sufficient justification to not buy it? You really want the omega, so why not just keep saving until you can afford it. If you buy the Oris you will regret it and eventually sell it, probably at a loss, and still buy the omega, but just later cause you'll have wasted time and money on the Oris.


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Dani! Didn't realise you had sold the CW........
> 
> ......enjoying the casio then?


No-no, CW is staying. In the box though  It's a special occasions watch now.

Yep  Enjoying the weight and having day and month.

Btw, I'm selling all straps too; down to two watches and nothing else 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

It arrived, my last watch for at least 6 months. I was actually hoping it would take longer, but dang it Maranez got it here to me in Alabama from Hong Kong in less than two days, un-freaking-believable. I will be needing this thread a whole lot over the coming months... I am so thankful this club is here!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

M111 said:


> It arrived, my last watch for at least 6 months. I was actually hoping it would take longer, but dang it Maranez got it here to me in Alabama from Hong Kong in less than two days, un-freaking-believable. I will be needing this thread a whole lot over the coming months... I am so thankful this club is here!
> 
> View attachment 12950255


annnd we have a new type of dial:

"blood smear" aka "congrats, you have blood parasites!"

so what do we have here?

a Kali dial, blood dial and baroquesqe case...niiice...If you are steampunk or member of Kali cult and you are about to sacrifise a small rodent by smashing it to death with it...

or you can try with goat..it would probably die out of fright just by sheere looks of that thing.

srsly..how heavy it is? around 250 grams? I owned one (1) bronzo - Makara Octopus , first edition.

At that time I owned Seiko Spork, which was very heavy on bracelet. That bronze monster just pulled my hand down as soon as I put it on. And I managed to bend the buckle within 10 minutes.

off to sales corner it went...away and away...

(EDIT: just to clarify some stuff before I get named "aggresive Croatian guy" again - this is my role in WPAC. I am about to bash your purchases you think about and destroy it if it already arrived ..so no hard feelings. )


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Seiko Sensai?! Is that a nickname that is sticking for the 62mas reissue? What does that make the SBDC051? Contemporary Sensai :think: :-s


the 051 and 053 is some other amalgamation all together....an attractive one.....but I never was able to and still can't see the connection to the original. Sure it has elements of that watch, but also elements of about 4 other seiko divers.

But the Sensai name came from some post where the Japanese dealer referred to it as the Sensai ...."one who comes before".... I liked it better than anything else that has been tried for that watch, now it is my mission to get the nickname to stick.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Which one is 6/6?
> 
> I also have half a mind of keeping the Blue Ribbon -- it's not selling so far and frankly is too nice to sell for a few bucks more, especially since I got it very cheap.
> 
> View attachment 12949341


I only own watches for sale and 2 Casios at this moment...I turned into semi pro watch seller.

I feel a bit ashamed TBH. like I have betrayed all the principles, my passion... Like I have turned into pimp for my girlfriends...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

khd said:


> True, and definitely agree on patience being the real test... let's see how I go, it's not normally my strong point :-d
> 
> I knew the Damasko had to go because although it was a great watch I wasn't wearing it much and it annoyed me having so much value (relative to my other watches) tied up in it as I just prefer wearing divers... however I haven't really been able to focus definitively on any prospective replacements. I haven't only been considering the Seamaster, it's just the most recent contender in a fairly long list that started out with new pieces around the same price or slightly cheaper than my Damasko, like Halios or Squale... moved up a little in price to the Oris and the MM300 (used)... went sideways when I realised now that I was considering used watches I wasn't that far off some classic Seikos I'd always thought were out of reach (like the 6105-8110 or 7549 Golden Tuna)... then most recently thought about sitting it out for a bit to get something more than I've ever spent before like a Tudor BB (suprisingly I didn't like it in person - too slabby for me) or an Omega (didn't like the new one with ceramic and applied indices etc, but the case design was really nice and the older ones are a bit plainer, more me).
> 
> ...


Aquis bracelet is superb but proprietary lug design pretty much means it's bracelet or custom - real shame as I think Aquis would be killer on a nato. Oris 65 much more refined and less industrial bracelet. More suitable with a suit I'd say and the extreme taper actually makes for a wonderful comfortable fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here a hypothetical question for you guys....no buying involved, just a hypothetical
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4653345
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Posted my choice ofc









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Posted my choice ofc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sell em and buy a Rolex. you pretender you. Tudor is not even a brand, it is cheaper Rolex for peasants.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> srsly..how heavy it is? around 250 grams?


The specs say it is 184 grams. It is a pretty massive chunck of metal and stone. But it doesn't feel overly heavy on my wrist, unlike my Breitling Colt 44.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> the 051 and 053 is some other amalgamation all together....an attractive one.....but I never was able to and still can't see the connection to the original. Sure it has elements of that watch, but also elements of about 4 other seiko divers.
> 
> But the Sensai name came from some post where the Japanese dealer referred to it as the Sensai ...."one who comes before".... I liked it better than anything else that has been tried for that watch, now it is my mission to get the nickname to stick.


VWG if you can't see the connection you're just not looking properly! b-)

Gotta think of a nickname for the SBDC051, how about Rōnin?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> sell em and buy a Rolex. you pretender you. Tudor is not even a brand, it is cheaper Rolex for peasants.


Oh that made me laugh........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

M111 said:


> The specs say it is 184 grams. It is a pretty massive chunck of metal and stone. But it doesn't feel overly heavy on my wrist, unlike my Breitling Colt 44.


Stone dial?

Congrats, you have a true medieval watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

danilapanfilov said:


> No-no, CW is staying. In the box though  It's a special occasions watch now.
> 
> Yep  Enjoying the weight and having day and month.
> 
> ...


Jeepers horological veganism

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> sell em and buy a Rolex. you pretender you. Tudor is not even a brand, it is cheaper Rolex for peasants.


Nah Rolex for p••fs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nah Rolex for p••fs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes you a peasant p**f then......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a prototype that I've been lucky to play with for a couple of weeks, I'm not pitching the watch but rather comment how 38mm looks so reasonable these days on my wrist.

I actually really enjoy a smaller watch these days. Mr. C .....I'm beginning to understand!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is a prototype that I've been lucky to play with for a couple of weeks, I'm not pitching the watch but rather comment how 38mm looks so reasonable these days on my wrist.
> 
> I actually really enjoy a smaller watch these days. Mr. C .....I'm beginning to understand!
> 
> ...


Careful VWG, you will be buying vintage Longines next.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is a prototype that I've been lucky to play with for a couple of weeks, I'm not pitching the watch but rather comment how 38mm looks so reasonable these days on my wrist.
> 
> I actually really enjoy a smaller watch these days. Mr. C .....I'm beginning to understand!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Is he making the SUS hommage? that thread has grown too huge to check


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Is he making the SUS hommage? that thread has grown too huge to check


Yes, he's working on the Titanium case right now. it will be 37mm. Not sure which movement.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> That makes you a peasant p**f then......


Is there any other kind?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> VWG if you can't see the connection you're just not looking properly! b-)
> 
> Gotta think of a nickname for the SBDC051, how about Rōnin?


Here's a cautionary tale for you... before you get in too deep you might wanna check out what happened to the last guy who tried to propose a nickname for the 051/053: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...ame-sbp051-sbdc051-62mas-reissue-4544889.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

khd said:


> Here's a cautionary tale for you... you might wanna check out what happened to the last guy who tried to propose a nickname for the 051/053: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...ame-sbp051-sbdc051-62mas-reissue-4544889.html


Call the 051/053 whatever you like.....Sensai is for the SLA017.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes, he's working on the Titanium case right now. it will be 37mm. Not sure which movement.


What's a SUS?


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Jeepers horological veganism
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not only horological 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> What's a SUS?


Old Seiko series.

They made them as kind of youth 90s thing, with variety of movements and "preworn" cases. And then they make this one with high Beat 4s15 movement in 35 mm case and discontinue whole line. Today very rare watches.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Nice, bit of a Mark XI feel to it



sinner777 said:


> Old Seiko series.
> 
> They made them as kind of youth 90s thing, with variety of movements and "preworn" cases. And then they make this one with high Beat 4s15 movement in 35 mm case and discontinue whole line. Today very rare watches.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Nice, bit of a Mark XI feel to it


Just like you have a sweet tooth for Longines, I have for this. I would be all over it if I could manage to find one without 1k price on it...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

khd said:


> Here's a cautionary tale for you... before you get in too deep you might wanna check out what happened to the last guy who tried to propose a nickname for the 051/053: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...ame-sbp051-sbdc051-62mas-reissue-4544889.html


I read the first page and got bored, what happens?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Call the 051/053 whatever you like.....Sensai is for the SLA017.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Seriously is that sticking anywhere? Should it not be called the 62mas2.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Just like you have a sweet tooth for Longines, I have for this. I would be all over it if I could manage to find one without 1k price on it...


They were too small for me. 37mm sounds right. Maybe I can make it my exception for the year.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> They were too small for me. 37mm sounds right. Maybe I can make it my exception for the year.


Oh god....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Old Seiko series.
> 
> They made them as kind of youth 90s thing, with variety of movements and "preworn" cases. And then they make this one with high Beat 4s15 movement in 35 mm case and discontinue whole line. Today very rare watches.


Looks er fugly. That severely chopped off hour hand gives me the heeby jeebies. Hate that design - same as this







. 
Seriously though I'd want change out of £20 for that. £1000? That's hysterical.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Looks er fugly. That severely chopped off hour hand gives me the heeby jeebies. Hate that design - same as this.
> Seriously though I'd want change out of £20 for that. £1000? That's hysterical.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mostly historical value. Seiko for awhile didn't make any automatics; once they got a sniff of the new breath of air into that market (mid-nineties) they decided to resurrect a Grand Seiko caliber (since they had no other blueprints available) and produced a gazillion of them, somewhat overestimating initial demand - the 4S1X family.

That SUS automatic watch was the attempt to re-familiarize younger generations with the automatic movement after years of quartz dominance. The very same case with a quartz engine sells for 30-40$.

Seiko Military SUS 4S15 Watch Automatic Japanese









unfortunately instead of continuing the 4S family production for the mid-range they just upgraded the 6S family to 6R, so as to make an easy buck. The 4S family was moved up to Credor. So $1k for that small field watch is justified in that respect.

Hence those early Seiko automatics of the nineties fetch a very large premium mostly because of movement quality. The 6S37, which was the chronograph movement initially made in the nineties to fill that same gap, got sold to Tag and became cal 1887 https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/tag-h...manufacture-cal-1887-bought-seiko-336032.html ...and seiko produced another $hitty cheap chrono to sell in its midrange the 6R28

Obviously if you're not a Seiko buff then all of that is of no concern


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I read the first page and got bored, what happens?


Turns out some people really don't like efforts to "force" a nickname. Oh, and it's quite funny but no one seems to notice that despite whatever outlandish or naff nicknames are proposed they're pretty much all calling them 051 and 053 throughout the thread... so it would seem that the numerical nickname is what has stuck in the end anyways


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Mostly historical value. Seiko for awhile didn't make any automatics; once they got a sniff of the new breath of air into that market (mid-nineties) they decided to resurrect a Grand Seiko caliber (since they had no other blueprints available) and produced a gazillion of them, somewhat overestimating initial demand - the 4S1X family.
> 
> That SUS automatic watch was the attempt to re-familiarize younger generations with the automatic movement after years of quartz dominance. The very same case with a quartz engine sells for 30-40$.
> 
> ...


Historical relevance / importance is only of passing interest to me and definitely secondary to the aesthetics of a watch. I wear them after all. The rarity adds value for collectors but its looks leave me cold


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Seriously is that sticking anywhere? Should it not be called the 62mas2.


I'm on a mission man!

"Be the change you wish to see in the world"
--Ghandi

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Mostly historical value. Seiko for awhile didn't make any automatics; once they got a sniff of the new breath of air into that market (mid-nineties) they decided to resurrect a Grand Seiko caliber (since they had no other blueprints available) and produced a gazillion of them, somewhat overestimating initial demand - the 4S1X family.
> 
> That SUS automatic watch was the attempt to re-familiarize younger generations with the automatic movement after years of quartz dominance. The very same case with a quartz engine sells for 30-40$.
> 
> ...


Exactly...

Seiko made some pretty weird business moves in the past.

For example, cheap Pulsar PSR10/20 came with HEQ (Sort of) movement.

I missed one on bay not so long ago..

Also it discontinued probably the greatest low tier diver ever : the almighty Seiko Spork. I owned one and sold it... When new it was around 250$. Now it cant be found under 600$.

As it comes to SUS I would still wear it. When in production it was around 250$. Now? Around 1k.

I admit...I have great admiration for Seiko in the past. First automatic chronograph, the thinnest automatic movement (in Seiko LM) and thinnest and smallest automatic flyback chronograph in Monako series.

7a movements are still today top tier Quartz Chronograph movements.

They used borrowed swiss automatic movement after war... Untill they constructed their own design Gyromarvel. It took em 4 years... And today "in house" term is used all over the place...khough...Tudor...khough....

FFS. They even grow their own Quartz crystals for movements and their own luminescent mass for hands and lubricants for movements.

Swiss watch industry just stared in awe in past... Many times.

And all of these engeneering marvels can still be found cheap..

So.. Never. Ever. Underestimate. Seiko.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I admit...I have great admiration for Seiko in the past. (...)
> 
> So.. Never. Ever. Underestimate. Seiko.


Absolutely.

Also, re. the chopped off hour hand, it's typical of WW2 allied pilots watches (not my favorite look either, but for visibility / quick reading it helps).

(can't upload pics somehow)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

khd said:


> Turns out some people really don't like efforts to "force" a nickname. Oh, and it's quite funny but no one seems to notice that despite whatever outlandish or naff nicknames are proposed they're pretty much all calling them 051 and 053 throughout the thread... so it would seem that the numerical nickname is what has stuck in the end anyways


Ta|>

......I'm not obsessed enough to bother trying to force a name. But I'm going to secretly call it the Ronin. b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm on a mission man!
> 
> "Be the change you wish to see in the world"
> --Ghandi
> ...


I wish you all the best in your attempts.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

The Iguana has landed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Trying to keep from purchasing, new house and remodel is helping! Have two in mind for over a year that will be purchased, glycine combat moonphase anthracite dial and sarb065 if priced right. Then nothing unless something new and shiny comes along!! No flipping here, watches all get passed to my sons(4&2) hoping to save for something for my 40th(3.5 years).

Collection as of now-
Skx035
MWW 62mas edition dial
Sznh53
Sarb017
Sary055
Citizen excalibur
Skx007 orange soxa
Citizen 2100 ron swanson
Deep blue 10y m2k blue
Gshock
Parnis wannabes(gmt pam and iwc)









































































Two sentimental watches
Grandfathers 1950's rolex
And croton watch wedding gift from wife










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

monopdt831 said:


> Trying to keep from purchasing, new house and remodel is helping! Have two in mind for over a year that will be purchased, glycine combat moonphase anthracite dial and sarb065 if priced right. Then nothing unless something new and shiny comes along!! No flipping here, watches all get passed to my sons(4&2) hoping to save for something for my 40th(3.5 years).
> 
> Collection as of now-
> Skx035
> ...


Great varied selection there . Gotta ask what does a 2 yr old do with your watches ? My blood ran cold when you said that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Welcome and nice collection montapd. Some duplication there but it’s fairly tame in size compared to some recent members. That Rolex is a cool piece.


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Great varied selection there . Gotta ask what does a 2 yr old do with your watches ? My blood ran cold when you said that ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will sacrifice and keep them safe until he is ready to wear them!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> He found it on his porch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't normally use a plethora of exclamation marks but by Jove I am relieved.


That's excellent news! 
I've been following this event in this thread, wondering how it would turn out. 
I've really been hoping to see good news as the conclusion to it all, and I'm relieved to see that it turned out well.


----------



## scottsfrogs (Mar 1, 2015)

monopdt831 said:


> Trying to keep from purchasing, new house and remodel is helping! Have two in mind for over a year that will be purchased, glycine combat moonphase anthracite dial and sarb065 if priced right. Then nothing unless something new and shiny comes along!! No flipping here, watches all get passed to my sons(4&2) hoping to save for something for my 40th(3.5 years).
> 
> Collection as of now-
> Skx035
> ...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I have not been following the day to day here, hope you are all well. As for me I am surprised that I must report I have ordered another watch and that it is a Citizen solar of all things. The wonderful Phoibos great white is ready for a new home. Turned away one flipper today and will wait for the right WUS member and pass it on then. 
My thinking......
One feature most talked about in the discussion between quartz and automatic watches seems to be the second hand. It jumps one second at a time or it is smooth flowing like time itself, or does it line up with the indices and so on.
Well for my next watch review I have taken all that out of the equation and with it the need for precise monitoring of the seconds at all.
Yes, it is a two hand watch. Can't remember ever owning one. I know there are reasons like "so I know the watch is running" for having a second hand but with a little patience that can be determined without one. With no second hand movement the distinction between automatic and quartz becomes mostly invisible. It is a dress watch but it does have lumed hands and markers, something I have found very elusive among the dressier watches.

I have heard and have reached out to Citizen to confirm that the two hander ticks only once every 20 seconds saving power.
So which model? Here is a hint, for us in the USA tax time is approaching.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> I have not been following the day to day here, hope you are all well. As for me I am surprised that I must report I have ordered another watch and that it is a Citizen solar of all things. The wonderful Phoibos great white is ready for a new home. Turned away one flipper today and will wait for the right WUS member and pass it on then.
> My thinking......
> One feature most talked about in the discussion between quartz and automatic watches seems to be the second hand. It jumps one second at a time or it is smooth flowing like time itself, or does it line up with the indices and so on.
> Well for my next watch review I have taken all that out of the equation and with it the need for precise monitoring of the seconds at all.
> ...


The IRS415?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

monopdt831 said:


> Trying to keep from purchasing, new house and remodel is helping! Have two in mind for over a year that will be purchased, glycine combat moonphase anthracite dial and sarb065 if priced right. *Then nothing unless something new and shiny comes along!! *No flipping here, watches all get passed to my sons(4&2) hoping to save for something for my 40th(3.5 years).
> 
> Collection as of now-
> Skx035
> ...


Welcome to WPAC mono :-!.

......I've highlighted the statement that is the problem! Why buy anything just because it it new and shiny? As you have said you'd like to save for something, one presumes special, for your 40th, so why not get something in mind and make that a goal to save for?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I have not been following the day to day here, hope you are all well. As for me I am surprised that I must report I have ordered another watch and that it is a Citizen solar of all things. The wonderful Phoibos great white is ready for a new home. Turned away one flipper today and will wait for the right WUS member and pass it on then.
> My thinking......
> One feature most talked about in the discussion between quartz and automatic watches seems to be the second hand. It jumps one second at a time or it is smooth flowing like time itself, or does it line up with the indices and so on.
> Well for my next watch review I have taken all that out of the equation and with it the need for precise monitoring of the seconds at all.
> ...


Welcome back USC. Didn't you say that the phoibos was the only watch you'd ever need and that it was perfect? :think: I think i guessed it'd last a month, so how long has it been then?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> The IRS415?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


 no such watch as the IRS415 that I know of...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome back USC. Didn't you say that the phoibos was the only watch you'd ever need and that it was perfect? :think: I think i guessed it'd last a month, so how long has it been then?


Yes Hornet I knew you would enjoy this, "I told you so moment" so congratulations on knowing me better than I know myself or at least when it comes to the watches. I still say the Phiobos is all I would ever need, and it still is, however, there may be more than one watch that fits that bill. As for the time of ownership? I have been reviewing the Great White watch for 44 days. The final review entry will be how long it runs now in the watchbox before stopping although that will not really be a true indication of total reserve power since I did not fully wind the watch prior but may be useful information nevertheless. I could certainly see keeping it as an investment but then I would not be adhering to the WPAC rules of engagement. Also strange is that I am keeping the Casio instead.
Congratulations on your correct prediction and enjoy your $$$$ winnings.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Yes Hornet I knew you would enjoy this, "I told you so moment" so congratulations on knowing me better than I know myself or at least when it comes to the watches. I still say the Phiobos is all I would ever need, and it still is, however, there may be more than one watch that fits that bill. As for the time of ownership? I have been reviewing the Great White watch for 44 days. The final review entry will be how long it runs now in the watchbox before stopping although that will not really be a true indication of total reserve power since I did not fully wind the watch prior but may be useful information nevertheless. I could certainly see keeping it as an investment but then I would not be adhering to the WPAC rules of engagement. Also strange is that I am keeping the Casio instead.
> Congratulations on your correct prediction and enjoy your $$$$ winnings.


I'm not enjoying it at all USC.........

........nah, of course I am. Could see it coming a mile away, you were trying to convince yourself that it was the one watch to rule them all, but it just felt forced. Ya know why I knew this would happen? Well, simply because you're just like the rest of us poor deluded idiots on here. Addicted to buying watches. Crazy.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

......and in other news I'm officially down to a 3 watch collection. Both Squale 30 Atmos GMTs are sold.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......and in other news I'm officially down to a 3 watch collection. Both Squale 30 Atmos GMTs are sold.


Wow good work soldier....is it not 4? Or is it Oris 65, seiko and eterna?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> ......and in other news I'm officially down to a 3 watch collection. Both Squale 30 Atmos GMTs are sold.


That is great news - so how long will that last? and do you plan on going down to two release the Oris or Seiko keeping the Eterna? or up to four? One dive and one dress seems doable but perhaps not for us.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......and in other news I'm officially down to a 3 watch collection. Both Squale 30 Atmos GMTs are sold.


Finally, more space for Seikos


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Wow good work soldier....is it not 4? Or is it Oris 65, seiko and eterna?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See my signature fella......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> That is great news - so how long will that last? and do you plan on going down to two release the Oris or Seiko keeping the Eterna? or up to four? One dive and one dress seems doable but perhaps not for us.


Well, the three I've got aren't going anywhere. I've got a plan formulating but it needs some time to be mulled over in my head before it goes anywhere......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Finally, more space for Seikos


You're funny.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

One of my recent infatuations are those Citizen vintage divers (late sixties - early seventies). Don't really understand why. Any damning thoughts? (pic from Vintage Citizen watches)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> One of my recent infatuations are those Citizen vintage divers (late sixties - early seventies). Don't really understand why. Any damning thoughts? (pic from Vintage Citizen watches)


62mas / sub mash up?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> 62mas / sub mash up?


I suppose. Citizen pulled a number of near copies back then from Seiko designs and apparently Rolex. I guess they cherry picked all the elements I like


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, the three I've got aren't going anywhere. I've got a plan formulating but it needs some time to be mulled over in my head before it goes anywhere......


sounds like a plan to buy another watch....


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, the three I've got aren't going anywhere. I've got a plan formulating but it needs some time to be mulled over in my head before it goes anywhere......


Let the bashing begin, we need to see the options.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, the three I've got aren't going anywhere. I've got a plan formulating but it needs some time to be mulled over in my head before it goes anywhere......


Oi oi I smell a large purchase on the horizon - other than the Ducati 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Also strange is that I am keeping the Casio instead.


Not as strange as you going back to Solar

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not as strange as you going back to Solar
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


? for every problem there's a solution. Every time you glance at the time you top it up - simples









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not as strange as you going back to Solar
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well the simple two hand watch design won me over plus I did order a light meter as planned before selling the BM8180 so I will be measuring light intensity to get a quantitative handle on how much light it is getting. That should give me the peace of mind I was lacking the first solar go around.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Well the simple two hand watch design won me over plus I did order a light meter as planned before selling the BM8180 so I will be measuring light intensity to get a quantitative handle on how much light it is getting. That should give me the peace of mind I was lacking the first solar go around.


I don't say this with any intent to gloat or wish malice on you but this isn't the keeper you want either. It feels a bit like you gave yourself a consolation prize. I would like to see pics though when you get it.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I don't say this with any intent to gloat or wish malice on you but this isn't the keeper you want either. It feels a bit like you gave yourself a consolation prize. I would like to see pics though when you get it.


I will do a full review. I don't know how much of a keeper it is either but I didn't purchase it to be a keeper although it may be. I wanted to learn how I like the two hand analog dial and it's timekeeping relationship. As I said, I have never owned a two hand watch and found the prospect new and compelling. The one hand Luch was not enough, three hand quartz with day date was too much, so this incoming two hander may be just right. Hint # 2 this should give it away....it's the form.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I will do a full review. I don't know how much of a keeper it is either but I didn't purchase it to be a keeper although it may be. I wanted to learn how I like the two hand analog dial and it's timekeeping relationship. As I said, I have never owned a two hand watch and found the prospect new and compelling. The one hand Luch was not enough, three hand quartz with day date was too much, so this incoming two hander may be just right. Hint # 2 this should give it away....it's the form.


Is it IRS Form 5471, to be filed when a U.S. shareholder holds more than 50 percent of the vote or value of a foreign corporation, the company is a controlled foreign corporation or CFC?

Jk it's this one:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> Is it IRS Form 5471, to be filed when a U.S. shareholder holds more than 50 percent of the vote or value of a foreign corporation, the company is a controlled foreign corporation or CFC?
> 
> Jk it's this one:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep the 1040 aka Corso AU1040-08E


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well the simple two hand watch design won me over plus I did order a light meter as planned before selling the BM8180 so I will be measuring light intensity to get a quantitative handle on how much light it is getting. That should give me the peace of mind I was lacking the first solar go around.


Or you could just believe us all who have owned Eco drives that it is 100% NOT going to be an issue with getting enough light. We have recounted tales to you of them being stuck in a drawer for 4 months and not lost a second..... yet you buy a light meter. You do understand that's the same as buying a calculator and then manually checking each calculation by hand? It's ridiculous man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Given the obvious analytical mind you have I will wait with bated breath for the process you will use to measure the sec/day accuracy of it given it has no second hand. I envisage the aforementioned miners headlamp at the stroke of midnight.....

For what it's worth, it's a handsome watch and 10 times better than the Phoibos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oi oi I smell a large purchase on the horizon - other than the Ducati





jcombs1 said:


> Let the bashing begin, we need to see the options.





usclassic said:


> sounds like a plan to buy another watch....


No large purchase planned. I'll reveal later.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> No large purchase planned. I'll reveal later.......


Apple Watch ordered. Retirement announced. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> ..... yet you buy a light meter. You do understand that's the same as buying a calculator and then manually checking each calculation by hand? It's ridiculous man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is ocd but there is a difference. You can verify the calculator by checking the display and knowing the input. I want to know the input so I bought a light meter.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> That is ocd but there is a difference. You can verify the calculator by checking the display and knowing the input. I want to know the input so I bought a light meter.


USC I don't know if this would help, but here's a suggestion you might consider. If you can stand it, try putting the watch in a dark place for three months or so. No light whatsoever. Take it out after three months and you can see for yourself that it is still keeping perfect time.

Again not sure if this would help and/or if it is practical for you, just throwing it out there in case it would give you peace of mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> USC I don't know if this would help, but here's a suggestion you might consider. If you can stand it, try putting the watch in a dark place for three months or so. No light whatsoever. Take it out after three months and you can see for yourself that it is still keeping perfect time.
> 
> Again not sure if this would help and/or if it is practical for you, just throwing it out there in case it would give you peace of mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Jim. It seems I am just not able to get my point across. I do not worry about the watch stopping at all and I would not want to stress the cell with a full discharge which in the case of the J165 movement is 270 days according to Citizen.

"INDOOR LIGHT OUTDOOR LIGHT
Fluorescent light at 6" distance
Office Light Incandescent light at 20" Distance Outdoors on a Cloudy Day Outdoors on a Sunny Day
See Below* 190 hours 60 hours 11 hours
*Usually, overhead office light is insufficient to achieve a full charge from a completely depleted power reserve.
Optimal charging is achieved with direct outdoor sunlight (not through a window). Sunlight through a window
provides less energy than direct outdoor light due to glass filtering and coatings. If charging under this condition,
double the specification for outdoor light on a cloudy day.
After fully charging your watch from a complete discharge or some other malfunction, be sure to perform the ALL
RESET outlined in your instruction book. You may also find instruction sets on our web site at:
http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-us/support/setting-instructions/"

190 hours 6" from a fluorescent light. 60 hours outside on a cloudy day. 11 hours outside on a sunny day. I simply want to measure those light sources. Plus the light around the house in different locations where I spend time. Think of the light meter as a watch accessory, another toy if you will to play with and learn about light. Why is this so upsetting.
Imagine you had no fuel gauge in your car or motorcycle, you know you can drive 270 miles on a full tank but your not sure how much gas you are adding during the day. Wouldn't you like to be sure you are getting enough even if you never plan on driving the full 270 miles?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

dp


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> Thank you Jim. It seems I am just not able to get my point across. I do not worry about the watch stopping at all and I would not want to stress the cell with a full discharge which in the case of the J165 movement is 270 days according to Citizen.
> 
> "INDOOR LIGHT OUTDOOR LIGHT
> Fluorescent light at 6" distance
> ...


Oh I think I understand. Tbh if the motorcycle was solar powered I would not personally ever worry about it running low. If it did I would just re-charge it anywhere, for free. I'm also not sure that fully discharging a cell will stress it, in fact with some batteries that is recommended (although I am admittedly over my head here science-wise)

But I can offer three thoughts/observations:

1. My Citizen eco drive has been sitting on my dresser for literally years now, where it gets very little light, and has never stopped or indicated low power. I strongly suspect it would run forever (absent mechanical failure) even if I left it there.

2. You could make a new post asking eco drive owners if their watch has ever run out. I strongly suspect you will get zero stories of this happening.

3. Citizen does make an eco drive with a power reserve indicator. Even if you don't like the look of that you could get one used to try for a while. I'll bet that sucker stays pinned to full under any reasonable real-life circumstances.

Not sure if any of this is helpful. I don't have direct experience with ocd (although I do have some obsessive tendencies, as I suspect many on the forum do ), but I understand it does present complex challenges. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Thank you Jim. It seems I am just not able to get my point across. I do not worry about the watch stopping at all and I would not want to stress the cell with a full discharge which in the case of the J165 movement is 270 days according to Citizen.
> 
> "INDOOR LIGHT OUTDOOR LIGHT
> Fluorescent light at 6" distance
> ...


Does this level of over analysis extend to other hobbies? Ie is my amp really putting out 200 watts per channel? How much HP is my engine really generating? Do my 20 yr LED bulbs really last 20 years? Is my water filter really taking out 99.7% of bacteria and lead from my drinking water?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> Oh I think I understand. Tbh if the motorcycle was solar powered I would not personally ever worry about it running low. If it did I would just re-charge it anywhere, for free. I'm also not sure that fully discharging a cell will stress it, in fact with some batteries that is recommended (although I am admittedly over my head here science-wise)
> 
> But I can offer three thoughts/observations:
> 
> ...


My wife's son had his Eco-Drives die while in a drawer so he bought a lighted watch storage box for them. But again I am not concerned about ever running out of power.


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jim44 said:


> Oh I think I understand. Tbh if the motorcycle was solar powered I would not personally ever worry about it running low. If it did I would just re-charge it anywhere, for free. I'm also not sure that fully discharging a cell will stress it, in fact with some batteries that is recommended (although I am admittedly over my head here science-wise)
> 
> But I can offer three thoughts/observations:
> 
> ...


I have two eco-drives, one with pr indicator and one without. The one without has actually stopped while living in the same glass top storage box as the other. I have replaced the capacitor as well as leaving in window sill for days in the sun. I am currently trying to fully charge the watch as well and it is a little frustrating not knowing how charged it is. I have in the past had it drop to the double click second indicator of low power, but no way of knowing what amount of light actually fully charges it. Not willing to spend the money on a lighted box when i can just leave in window if necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Solar watches run very well ...until they suddenly die. They also have a nasty habit of staying dead despite resuscitation efforts, contrary to plain quartz (but higher end, not the 5$ kind) and Kinetics. So far I've had zero complete failures from Kinetics bought used and dead. Other than a new power cell er...sorry...kinetic ESU, just three out of ~30 Kinetics required some repair work; two of those needed a cleaning due to oils clogging up and one needed a new coil. That's it. Also good quality (repairable) quartz is very unlikely to completely fail; critical electronics are ultra resilient and the rest replaceable.

Also, just came back from my watchmaker with this cute pure quartz circa 1989 reanimated from the dead; there was some dirt accumulated between the electrical components, so the engine needed a complete cleaning and overhaul (no parts required). Alive and ticking very well now.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> That is ocd but there is a difference. You can verify the calculator by checking the display and knowing the input. I want to know the input so I bought a light meter.


Unless you carry the light meter strapped on next to the watch at all times you won't measure the input, but in any event you don't need to know the input. It doesn't run better fully charged, and requires very little light to maintain flawless performance. The calculator analogy stands as basically you are not believing that citizen would produce a light driven watch that was fit for purpose - unless of course you work down a mineshaft only to emerge at night, which I doubt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Thank you Jim. It seems I am just not able to get my point across. I do not worry about the watch stopping at all and I would not want to stress the cell with a full discharge which in the case of the J165 movement is 270 days according to Citizen.
> 
> "INDOOR LIGHT OUTDOOR LIGHT
> Fluorescent light at 6" distance
> ...


Ridiculous analogy. The car could run out of fuel. The watch won't. So the light meter is pointless. Period.

If you want to measure light in different areas of the house then all well and good but it will give you precisely no useful info in relation to the running of your watch.

Oh yes - and it's not upsetting, just puzzling and mildly amusing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Thank you Jim. It seems I am just not able to get my point across. I do not worry about the watch stopping at all and I would not want to stress the cell with a full discharge which in the case of the J165 movement is 270 days according to Citizen.
> 
> "INDOOR LIGHT OUTDOOR LIGHT
> Fluorescent light at 6" distance
> ...


I still don't get it USC, but I suppose that doesn't really matter, if you are happy that's all that matters :-!.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ridiculous analogy. The car could run out of fuel. The watch won't. So the light meter is pointless. Period.
> 
> If you want to measure light in different areas of the house then all well and good but it will give you precisely no useful info in relation to the running of your watch.
> 
> ...


I get it now, glad you were amused. Moving on the Corso will arrive Friday. I really enjoy tracking an incoming package especially when it is a new watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I get it now, glad you were amused. Moving on the Corso will arrive Friday. I really enjoy tracking an incoming package especially when it is a new watch.


......and you can use your light meter to plan out the best points within the domestic environment for wearing the new watch whilst you wait. You could even strap it to your wrist with duct tape and wander about outside and find the best solar gathering spot b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I get it now, glad you were amused. Moving on the Corso will arrive Friday. I really enjoy tracking an incoming package especially when it is a new watch.


I confess I do enjoy the anticipation (sometimes more than the watch!) of an incoming. Tracking is a guilty pleasure here also 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> ......and you can use your light meter to plan out the best points within the domestic environment for wearing the new watch whilst you wait. You could even strap it to your wrist with duct tape and wander about outside and find the best solar gathering spot b-)


Unfortunately my arms are far too hairy for duct tape. I did have the idea to cut a couple slots in the bottom of the light meter's case for a NATO. May go with black and yellow since that would match the case color.







Most likely end up on the roof next to solar panels.

Also note this measures temperature as well so I will know if I get too close to the sun.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Question for you fine Wpac-kers

I sold a watch recently that in the listing I specified that it was a net payment to me. Meaning that Pay Pal fees were on the buyer or he could choose to pay me in some way that didn't incur transaction fees.

All through the negotiation process and when settling on the final agreed price I reinforced that it was a net price.

He had always told me that he wanted to get the watch in Hand by Monday because he was leaving out of town on Tuesday. By the time we settled on a price it was already late Friday afternoon but I packaged everything up very quickly went to the post office and while I was sitting there he made a Paypal payment.

Unfortunately he had not taken the PayPal fees into account. Since the post office was about to close I emailed him about it and told him just to send me the additional $20 as soon as he could. He acknowledged that he would do that right away and I went ahead and mailed it in good faith. 

All weekend goes by and I didn't see any $20 payments. He confirmed receipt of the watch on Monday and indicated that he was happy with the product. He reiterated that he would send me that $20 right away. It's obviously now Wednesday afternoon and I still haven't seen anything.

So the first question is how do you think I should handle it at this point? 
And secondly if it never gets paid do you think I should make mention of that on the sales feedback forum?

It could just be an honest mistake and he's a busy guy and just keeps forgetting about it. This is obviously more about the principle than it is the specific amount of money in question.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Question for you fine Wpac-kers
> 
> I sold a watch recently that in the listing I specified that it was a net payment to me. Meaning that Pay Pal fees were on the buyer or he could choose to pay me in some way that didn't incur transaction fees.
> 
> ...


I would simply send him a PayPal invoice. Then follow up after some time.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Please bash this one. Citizen Eco Drive CA0450-57A, 40mm, 12.2mm thick, sapphire and a PANDA! A new release from Citizen and available for around $250 off an MSRP of $330. Odd that the Eco Drive designation is not on the dial but official Citizen site it is.

I've not worn the 2 chronographs I owned, and have since sold, but I have a soft spot for panda dials, I really like them and this is much saner than the Zenith el Primero I lust for. Almost a perfect size, IMO, not crazy about the pushers though and the bracelet is probably ****e.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Back on topic I'm soooooo close!My Panda Bull MechaQuartz landed today but I'm not sold on the strap yet...Made a final decision on my last quartz piece,if I can move a Helson Sharkdiver I'll add a Certina Precidrive Moonphase Chronograph and the quartz/handwind box will be done...
All my automatic divers are in...I have a total of 8 pieces right now with the Sharkdiver up for sale and the Squale 50 Atmos L.E.more of a collectors piece than in the rotation because the crown is stripped...That puts 6 automatic divers in rotation..I have an 8 slot winder so I could add 1 last piece but it will have to some kind of special to fit in with the others...Maybe a Damasko DSub1 or I might break my no duplicate rule for a White dial Trident Pro600...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Please bash this one. Citizen Eco Drive CA0450-57A, 40mm, 12.2mm thick, sapphire and a PANDA! A new release from Citizen and available for around $250 off an MSRP of $330. Odd that the Eco Drive designation is not on the dial but official Citizen site it is.
> 
> I've not worn the 2 chronographs I owned, and have since sold, but I have a soft spot for panda dials, I really like them and this is much saner than the Zenith el Primero I lust for. Almost a perfect size, IMO, not crazy about the pushers though and the bracelet is probably ****e.
> 
> ...


NO!!!HELL NO!!!
If your just looking to spend $ I'll send you a few bills that are due...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Question for you fine Wpac-kers
> 
> I sold a watch recently that in the listing I specified that it was a net payment to me. Meaning that Pay Pal fees were on the buyer or he could choose to pay me in some way that didn't incur transaction fees.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'm not a fan of the "net to me" BS when it comes to selling watches. Everyone knows it's 3%, just calculate that into your price and be done. When I've run into this I've always made an offer that was "all-in" and let the seller do the math, it just kinda rubs me the wrong way. This may just be a me problem as others seem to be OK with it.

With that said, you each entered into an agreement that was clearly defined and that the price was a net deal. He should pay the additional $20. I would agree with usc and send him an invoice, give him a couple of days and then politely remind him that you'll not give him positive sales feedback if it isn't taken care of promptly.

It's a tough spot as he could do the same and give you negative feedback but I would push him a little just out of principle and remind him you shipped early and in good faith to meet his desired delivery date. The perils of F29, Good luck.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Please bash this one. Citizen Eco Drive CA0450-57A, 40mm, 12.2mm thick, sapphire and a PANDA! A new release from Citizen and available for around $250 off an MSRP of $330. Odd that the Eco Drive designation is not on the dial but official Citizen site it is.
> 
> I've not worn the 2 chronographs I owned, and have since sold, but I have a soft spot for panda dials, I really like them and this is much saner than the Zenith el Primero I lust for. Almost a perfect size, IMO, not crazy about the pushers though and the bracelet is probably ****e.
> 
> ...


Looks like a typical "mall watch"....I'm not a good basher and I'm having trouble finding something redeeming in that one

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> NO!!!HELL NO!!!
> If your just looking to spend $ I'll send you a few bills that are due...


I need more objective bashing than that. No, hell no doesn't work when my wife says it.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Looks like a typical "mall watch"....I'm not a good basher and I'm having trouble finding something redeeming in that one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Mall watch is fair enough, I can see that.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Please bash this one............
> *I've not worn the 2 chronographs I owned, and have since sold*, but I have a soft spot for panda dials, I really like them and this is much saner than the Zenith el Primero I lust for. Almost a perfect size, IMO, *not crazy about the pushers though and the bracelet is probably ****e.
> 
> *


You did fine bashing and sensible argument for a solid NO GO on your own. Save Save Save for that Zenith perhaps?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> You did fine bashing and sensible argument for a solid NO GO on your own. Save Save Save for that Zenith perhaps?


Perhaps, not convinced I need to spend $3,500+ on any watch tbh. I really don't have an itchy trigger finger and likely won't buy the Citizen but I do like it. If I had seen it a little earlier in my watch journey it would have been on its way to me already.

I do have a watch incoming, it's already delivered actually but I'm out of town until tomorrow.  I will post some pics when I get back.

The Seiko Sea Monster sold today too, bought it to flip and made out OK on the deal. I now need to refocus my attention on the Damasko I've planned to buy.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Please bash this one. Citizen Eco Drive CA0450-57A, 40mm, 12.2mm thick, sapphire and a PANDA! A new release from Citizen and available for around $250 off an MSRP of $330. Odd that the Eco Drive designation is not on the dial but official Citizen site it is.
> 
> I've not worn the 2 chronographs I owned, and have since sold, but I have a soft spot for panda dials, I really like them and this is much saner than the Zenith el Primero I lust for. Almost a perfect size, IMO, not crazy about the pushers though and the bracelet is probably ****e.


I'm a panda-chrono fiend. Citizen and Seiko make some nice pandas, however this seems unbalanced to me with the 3rd errant small subdial on the left. Also the pushers don't strike me as aesthetically-pleasing. Since you haven't worn the chronos you've owned, don't you think that evidence dictates that this will likely be money lost in an exercise of futility (this will end up flipped for less)?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Question for you fine Wpac-kers
> 
> I sold a watch recently that in the listing I specified that it was a net payment to me. Meaning that Pay Pal fees were on the buyer or he could choose to pay me in some way that didn't incur transaction fees.
> 
> ...


I agree with the last gentlemen, send him an invoice and 1 more pm on here, maybe say you'll wait a week before giving feedback, and if he doesn't pay up I'd write negative feedback.

Negative feedback's important, a lot of people sadly won't write it -- but as a buyer or seller, I'd want to know these things. You had a deal, so far he's reneged and he's cost you time and stress (I'd imagine). Thumbs down on this guy so far. Thumbs up to you for being so patient and timely on shipping.

You've mentioned it to him too many times for it to be an 'honest mistake' on his part imho at this point...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> I'm a panda-chrono fiend. Citizen and Seiko make some nice pandas, however this seems unbalanced to me with the 3rd errant small subdial on the left. Also the pushers don't strike me as aesthetically-pleasing. Since you haven't worn the chronos you've owned, don't you think that evidence dictates that this will likely be money lost in an exercise of futility (this will end up flipped for less)?


Probably, but I'm beginning to think this whole watch thing is an exercise in futility. The only chronographs I like atm are this $250 Citizen or the $3500 Zenith. The Seiko 6138-8020 is another cool panda but the vintage thing has rabbit-hole potential for me and I've avoided it to this point.

I'm hopeful the watch that arrived today and the Damasko DA38 that will be bought later this year will end some of this for me. Neither is a true exit watch though, that may be the Zenith, who knows.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> I need more objective bashing than that. No, hell no doesn't work when my wife says it.


Sorry too many irons at the time..
Hows this.For $50.00 more(if you can find one) you can get a REAL Mechaquartz Panda Dive Chronograph that would smash the little girly man toy looking Citizen under it's bullhead hooves!!!If your going to spend $,spend wisely!!!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> ....... I'm beginning to think this whole watch thing is an exercise in futility.......


Its silly isn't it?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Sorry too many irons at the time..
> Hows this.For $50.00 more(if you can find one) you can get a REAL Mechaquartz Panda Dive Chronograph that would smash the little girly man toy looking Citizen under it's bullhead hooves!!!


OK, that's a better effort. Congrats on the pick up, it does look nice.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Off topic: 

Having dinner and drinks at the hotel bar tonight, guy next to me is wearing a Rolex Datejust, 36mm, white dial, cyclops, beautiful fluted bezel, appeared to be a stainless case but could have been white gold as it looked “softer” than regular stainless does (I’m not a Rolex expert) and probably from the late 90’s or early 00’s. Really a great looking watch.

I say, “Nice watch you have there, are you a watch guy?” He says, “No, not really. My father-in-law gave it to me about 10 years ago. He asked me if I wanted it and I said why not.” Nice enough guy, but didn’t have a clue about what he was wearing.

FFS, my F-I-L left me a Timex with a twist o flex bracelet. Sounds about right.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Sorry too many irons at the time..
> Hows this.For $50.00 more(if you can find one) you can get a REAL Mechaquartz Panda Dive Chronograph that would smash the little girly man toy looking Citizen under it's bullhead hooves!!!If your going to spend $,spend wisely!!!


.....we're supposed to dissuade him from buying anything at all E8! Don't give him a more expensive option! Remember watch purchasing abstinence......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Please bash this one. Citizen Eco Drive CA0450-57A, 40mm, 12.2mm thick, sapphire and a PANDA! A new release from Citizen and available for around $250 off an MSRP of $330. Odd that the Eco Drive designation is not on the dial but official Citizen site it is.
> 
> I've not worn the 2 chronographs I owned, and have since sold, but I have a soft spot for panda dials, I really like them and this is much saner than the Zenith el Primero I lust for. Almost a perfect size, IMO, not crazy about the pushers though and the bracelet is probably ****e.
> 
> View attachment 12953747


So, you like the Zenith but want a quick hit on the purchasing endorphins. You've had chronographs before and not worn them. This all sounds like a mistake doesn't it......

......the case finishing will be poor, the bracelet will probably pull hairs out of your wrist and give you a rash. Also look at the dial, I reckon in the flesh it'll look cheap and you'll end up selling it for a major loss.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

The Quartz/Hand Wind box.All that's missing is a Certina Precidrive Moonphase Chronograph...I ask you,what more could any WIS desire?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I would simply send him a PayPal invoice. Then follow up after some time.


I agree. Your other two options would be to politely remind him that you can't leave reputation feedback until it's received, or just to write it off and put it down to experience. Moral of the story - don't send it till you've been Paid (in full) for it. It takes 10 seconds to send a paypal payment so the fact you have reminded him on several occasions suggests it's not happening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Perhaps, not convinced I need to spend $3,500+ on any watch tbh. I really don't have an itchy trigger finger and likely won't buy the Citizen but I do like it. If I had seen it a little earlier in my watch journey it would have been on its way to me already.
> 
> I do have a watch incoming, it's already delivered actually but I'm out of town until tomorrow. I will post some pics when I get back.
> 
> The Seiko Sea Monster sold today too, bought it to flip and made out OK on the deal. I now need to refocus my attention on the Damasko I've planned to buy.


Turn it 90 degrees and it's a citizen bullhead almost. It's ok but it's just a distraction from your other goals so just push it aside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Off topic:
> 
> Having dinner and drinks at the hotel bar tonight, guy next to me is wearing a Rolex Datejust, 36mm, white dial, cyclops, beautiful fluted bezel, appeared to be a stainless case but could have been white gold as it looked "softer" than regular stainless does (I'm not a Rolex expert) and probably from the late 90's or early 00's. Really a great looking watch.
> 
> ...


Should have offered him a trade - maybe he'd have said "why not" to a steinhart swap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> The Quartz/Hand Wind box.All that's missing is a Certina Precidrive Moonphase Chronograph...I ask you,what more could any WIS desire?


Is this a cry for help to bash the certina - is it a potential purchase for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Please bash this one. Citizen Eco Drive CA0450-57A, 40mm, 12.2mm thick, sapphire and a PANDA! A new release from Citizen and available for around $250 off an MSRP of $330. Odd that the Eco Drive designation is not on the dial but official Citizen site it is.
> 
> I've not worn the 2 chronographs I owned, and have since sold, but I have a soft spot for panda dials, I really like them and this is much saner than the Zenith el Primero I lust for. Almost a perfect size, IMO, not crazy about the pushers though and the bracelet is probably ****e.
> 
> ...


Nice... But 100$ nice. Not 250$ nice.

For 250$ you would have to have it delivered to your door by an actual panda that would also sing you a Pavaroti tune while you unpack it and let you ride it to work that morning.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> The Quartz/Hand Wind box.All that's missing is a Certina Precidrive Moonphase Chronograph...I ask you,what more could any WIS desire?


Bloody hell. It looks like something that a local fortune teller would wear.

"and I see on my Precidrive that a great misfortune is upon thou... OH... OH NO..."

really why would you need a Moonphase?

Are you werewolf?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Please bash this one. Citizen Eco Drive CA0450-57A, 40mm, 12.2mm thick, sapphire and a PANDA! A new release from Citizen and available for around $250 off an MSRP of $330. Odd that the Eco Drive designation is not on the dial but official Citizen site it is.
> 
> I've not worn the 2 chronographs I owned, and have since sold, but I have a soft spot for panda dials, I really like them and this is much saner than the Zenith el Primero I lust for. Almost a perfect size, IMO, not crazy about the pushers though and the bracelet is probably ****e.
> 
> ...


Are those brown subdials? Looks like a cow sh*t on the dial, like 3 times, and then walked around the perimeter to rub the excess...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Please bash this one. Citizen Eco Drive CA0450-57A, 40mm, 12.2mm thick, sapphire and a PANDA! A new release from Citizen and available for around $250 off an MSRP of $330. Odd that the Eco Drive designation is not on the dial but official Citizen site it is.
> 
> I've not worn the 2 chronographs I owned, and have since sold, but I have a soft spot for panda dials, I really like them and this is much saner than the Zenith el Primero I lust for. Almost a perfect size, IMO, not crazy about the pushers though and the bracelet is probably ****e.
> 
> View attachment 12953747


The only two things that separate this one from all the other white pandas are the bracelet and the pushers. If you don't like them, move on. I'd hold out for the perfect one, since there's lots of competition there.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Nice... But 100$ nice. Not 250$ nice.
> 
> For 250$ you would have to have it delivered to your door by an actual panda that would also sing you a Pavaroti tune while you unpack it and let you ride it to work that morning.


Sinner, you're the best. Legit, LOL'd when I read this. Your title is well deserved.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Sinner, you're the best. Legit, LOL'd when I read this. Your title is well deserved.


Nobody does it better. If I had the time I'd trawl back through the 2017 thread and create a top 10 of his greatest bashes........


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i'd like to thank all who coached me on the finer points of photography.
i've got a crepas tornado for sale on watchuseek ( LOOK BUT DON'T BUY !)
and the photos, while not the best, have certainly improved. thanks again.

i am enjoying looking at watches online, watching the brain get all salivary
over something beautiful, and then repeating my mantra, which is "nope, i
don't need any more watches."

i wonder if anyone can tell me how to "bump" an ad? i can't figure this out.

i have gotten my functional watch collection, the one that i see on a daily basis,
down to around 24 watches, the rest i've sold or have in a "to sell" box or an
"appreciation" box, for watches i expect to rise in value which might be smart
to sell later...i'm wondering if anyone else has this practice, and if you think 
it's right, and how to best treat the watches that sit in this kind of limbo....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

You just write something in the comment of ad. You as OP are only allowed to do so.

You can bump it every 12 hours


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Sinner, you're the best. Legit, LOL'd when I read this. Your title is well deserved.


Imagine what has the morning broadcasting looked like when I worked as radio host years ago...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Nice... But 100$ nice. Not 250$ nice.
> 
> For 250$ you would have to have it delivered to your door by an actual panda that would also sing you a Pavaroti tune while you unpack it and let you ride it to work that morning.


yeah, and, just who ever uses a tachymeter for anything at all? honestly? you want to time your speed over a measured distance exactly how often?
at least a rotating bezel helps to cook a pizza....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

peterr said:


> yeah, and, just who ever uses a tachymeter for anything at all? honestly? you want to time your speed over a measured distance exactly how often?
> at least a rotating bezel helps to cook a pizza....


..just go to any Speedmaster thread and post that.

... and wait for the hell to break loose.

..you will learn that everybody uses chronograph to measure 5 second burst on gas pedal in car and use tachy scale to measure speed while they drive to work.

that also means that if you see a guy steering with his teeth with both hands in front of him in x position above steering wheel , you have yourself a Speedy owner...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ..that also means that if you see a guy steering with his teeth with both hands in front of him in x position above steering wheel , you have yourself a Speedy owner...


I don't think they can afford a car now after the crazy price hikes.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey gangsters, checking in to confess my sin and atonement at the same time. Couple of weeks ago, I picked up a Maratac mid pilot quartz. Impulse buy. Justified it to myself because my Fricker contact stopped responding to my emails about a new crown and tube needed for my Precista PRS14.

Anyhow, I slapped some sense into myself and sold it. Shipped it out on Tuesday. So I'm back on the wagon again. Still wearing my so-called Exit Watch everyday. I throw on the quartz Fellman Superstition on the weekends for fun.

Keep on keepin' on gents. Try to stick to your intentions for this hobby.

Edit: FFS. That is all.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

thank you, that sounds so easy 

thanks again, keep on bashing


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> ..just go to any Speedmaster thread and post that.
> 
> ... and wait for the hell to break loose.
> 
> ...


dude,

when i was 7 years old i was given a "james bond" watch with a world-timer bezel,
and i thought that was so cool...but that's what i feel like i'm doing when i wear a
tachymeter. it's a "pretend" feature, as in, let's pretend i'm a race-car driver.

i am glad speedmasters never came with rotating bezels, because i might have had
to have bought one...now a chronograph with a rotating bezel, i call that actually useful, 
and i have a few of those. and on rare occasions, i time 2 things at once


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Able to get home today and collect my new to me watch, a Seiko SBCZ005, affectionately known as the Gray Ghost. 39mm wide, 12mm thick, Kinetic Quartz, Titanium case and bracelet with a cool sandpaper like dial. Came with manual and stamped warranty card which was a nice touch.

Appears to be in VG condition, the only scratches to be found are on the bracelet clasp. So far so good. I did get some good advice from a regular contributor to this thread, to be clear there was no enabling, just good sound advice. I want to thank him publicly, without naming him, for his guidance. Shouldn't be that hard to figure out, it's a Kinetic Seiko after all.

One more to buy this year but I will enjoy the Gray Ghost a bit before I adding anything else.

Bash if you must but it will fall on deaf ears, I like this one pretty well.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Able to get home today and collect my new to me watch, a Seiko SBCZ005, affectionately known as the Gray Ghost. 39mm wide, 12mm thick, Kinetic Quartz, Titanium case and bracelet with a cool sandpaper like dial. Came with manual and stamped warranty card which was a nice touch.
> 
> Appears to be in VG condition, the only scratches to be found are on the bracelet clasp. So far so good. I did get some good advice from a regular contributor to this thread, to be clear there was no enabling, just good sound advice. I want to thank him publicly, without naming him, for his guidance. Shouldn't be that hard to figure out, it's a Kinetic Seiko after all.
> 
> ...


she's a beauty, you got her fair and square, enjoy it...i just sold a beautiful 6105-8110 that i never wore, and
that feels really good too, that watch should be worn by somebody....another one bites the dust


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Able to get home today and collect my new to me watch, a Seiko SBCZ005, affectionately known as the Gray Ghost. 39mm wide, 12mm thick, Kinetic Quartz, Titanium case and bracelet with a cool sandpaper like dial. Came with manual and stamped warranty card which was a nice touch.
> 
> Appears to be in VG condition, the only scratches to be found are on the bracelet clasp. So far so good. I did get some good advice from a regular contributor to this thread, to be clear there was no enabling, just good sound advice. I want to thank him publicly, without naming him, for his guidance. Shouldn't be that hard to figure out, it's a Kinetic Seiko after all.
> 
> ...


Looks very nice on your wrist Jared, well done.

You can brush away imperfections on the clasp with one of those easy (the red one)
https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/fibreglass-scratch-brushes


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

peterr said:


> she's a beauty, you got her fair and square, enjoy it...i just sold a beautiful 6105-8110 that i never wore, and
> that feels really good too, that watch should be worn by somebody....another one bites the dust


Dammit.

6105 is a great watch..

I mean...

Oh FFS..

Never mind...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Able to get home today and collect my new to me watch, a Seiko SBCZ005, affectionately known as the Gray Ghost. 39mm wide, 12mm thick, Kinetic Quartz, Titanium case and bracelet with a cool sandpaper like dial. Came with manual and stamped warranty card which was a nice touch.
> 
> Appears to be in VG condition, the only scratches to be found are on the bracelet clasp. So far so good. I did get some good advice from a regular contributor to this thread, to be clear there was no enabling, just good sound advice. I want to thank him publicly, without naming him, for his guidance. Shouldn't be that hard to figure out, it's a Kinetic Seiko after all.
> 
> ...


she's a beauty, you got her fair and square, enjoy it...i just sold a beautiful 6105-8110 that i never wore, and
that feels really good too, that watch should be worn by somebody....another one bites the dust


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

What is with you people who not only buy a watch but follow up with and extensive list of excuses and then photos like this is a 'What Have You Got In The Mail' thread?

While the rest of you sissies have been hand wringing and explaining how and why you have yet another NEW Watch I have done what all of you need to do.

That Citizen Eco Drive that no one wanted? I added a FREE Casio to the deal and it went in less than 10 minutes!

So, while some have blown more money adding yet another watch that will have to become part of your "Rotation" (do you know how stupid that sounds to normal people? "Rotation") that's if you intend to wear it at all, or maybe you've convinced yourself that you are making real money Flipping...................... Maybe flipping cars or real estate but if you are buying watches I wouldn't quit your day jobs.

Yep, that's right 2 more out the door! I now have my Carrera, Aquaracer, my custom made watch and 2 cheap quartz watches I've had for well over 20 years. 

When are you gonna snap outta it? I've been wearing the same watch for a month, no rotation, no matching my shoes. Yeah, matching your shoes! Now there's a masculine endeavor, matching your watch strap to your shoes....... Sorry but that's probably the most feminine thing I've ever read in these forums, matching your watch to your outfit, why do you think I almost always use the word Girlieman in my posts here?

Before you new sissies lose your chew over what I just said better catch up on what I do here. I consider it a service.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> What is with you people who not only buy a watch but follow up with and extensive list of excuses and then photos like this is a 'What Have You Got In The Mail' thread?
> 
> While the rest of you sissies have been hand wringing and explaining how and why you have yet another NEW Watch I have done what all of you need to do.
> 
> ...


You're like a breath of fresh air in here uncle ard!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Even with my most recent purchase I still own fewer watches than Uncle Ard, feel pretty good about that.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Dammit.
> 
> 6105 is a great watch..
> 
> ...


Is fine. No point bashing an "already purchased". Deeds done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Even with my most recent purchase I still own fewer watches than Uncle Ard, feel pretty good about that.


You are in control then and deserving congratulations. However, me? I've worn a watch since I was 13 and will be 64 at the next big day. I came from an age before Apps and Smart Phones, personal computers hell even cell phones. My jobs were the kind at which if you were late you were penalized for it so you owned a watch and used it.

When I say I have a couple old quartz one is an original G Shock DW5200 I bought in late 1981 when I worked for Bethlehem Steel Corp. They went out of business before some of you were born I'd suspect so I keep it because I can. Having it or my 1993 Swiss Army watch has nothing to do with collecting, more like part of life. The 3 automatic watches I have represent my own conspicuous consumption but I am done buying or building any more.

I'm here to try slapping some sense into some of you, those who need it of course but I don't intend to get rid of every watch I own before doing so. So, I have a lot of catching up to do on the thread and will get to it.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Dammit.
> 
> 6105 is a great watch..
> 
> ...


well, yes, it is certainly a great watch, a great watch that i had the opportunity to wear
and yet pretty much never did...so i got my money back, and that's fine, i'm not making
money flipping watches, i am perfectly happy to break even and have a hobby that costs
not much money....i could just go back to painting, and after i get my collection down to
a place where i'm n o longer embarrassed about it, that's probably what i'll do...and i'll
enjoy the watches that i love to wear, in this seiko arena, a 6105-8009 and a 6306-7000
get on my wrist a whole lot more than the 6105-8110 ever did...

did i love having the 6105? hell yeah. do i like the money better in my checking account?
well, honestly, yes.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> well, yes, it is certainly a great watch, a great watch that i had the opportunity to wear
> and yet pretty much never did...so i got my money back, and that's fine, i'm not making
> money flipping watches, i am perfectly happy to break even and have a hobby that costs
> not much money....i could just go back to painting, and after i get my collection down to
> ...


ok, the reality? i came home to a house engulfed in flames, the fire was obviously going
to total the house. my whole watch collection, a lifetime of art, shoot, it was all my friends'
art that really hurt, and a house i had built with my own two hands over 12 years...this was
last february 5th. the watch i had on my wrist was a 6105-8110. beautiful watch, and my 
only watch for a few months of hard labor, waist deep in cinders, digging for hard drives,
the bodies of my beloved cats, anything salvageable...it was hell, an actual living hell...
do i get pleasure out of looking at that watch? or flashbacks?

then thing is, we never really know what a watch means to anyone, unless they tell us.
in this case, i am happy just to break even, i wasn't gonna wear that watch much any more....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> ok, the reality? i came home to a house engulfed in flames, the fire was obviously going
> to total the house. my whole watch collection, a lifetime of art, shoot, it was all my friends'
> art that really hurt, and a house i had built with my own two hands over 12 years...this was
> last february 5th. the watch i had on my wrist was a 6105-8110. beautiful watch, and my
> ...


After all of that I can understand not wearing that watch. I've had a house fire before, not as severe as yours, so I can understand a little bit of what you went through.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Is fine. No point bashing an "already purchased". Deeds done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not buy it. It is way out of my range.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ard said:


> What is with you people who not only buy a watch but follow up with and extensive list of excuses and then photos like this is a 'What Have You Got In The Mail' thread?
> 
> While the rest of you sissies have been hand wringing and explaining how and why you have yet another NEW Watch I have done what all of you need to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hey Thach.

Well done.

FFS.



thach said:


>


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Ard said:


> What is with you people who not only buy a watch but follow up with and extensive list of excuses and then photos like this is a 'What Have You Got In The Mail' thread?
> 
> While the rest of you sissies have been hand wringing and explaining how and why you have yet another NEW Watch I have done what all of you need to do.
> 
> ...


Yeah Brother Ard!!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Well fellas, I've been a good boy recently, considering. I mean, (almost) all things are relative.

Brought in the Revue Sport for servicing and I'll be without it until early April most likely. This will be a trying period in which purchases will be extra tempting.









That's no "faux aged lume" on there, by the way, but actual old tritium (watch is from around 1995). This watch + Longines flagship (plus maybe one day a Vulcain Cricket 38mm) may well be the end of things.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> may well be the end of things.


...riiight...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ...riiight...


True story!

I'm not even tempted to keep this one. Not in the least:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> True story!
> 
> I'm not even tempted to keep this one. Not in the least:
> 
> View attachment 12958525


Liar!!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet, there might be some new recruits here

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4654993

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> True story!
> 
> I'm not even tempted to keep this one. Not in the least:


How could you :O


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Well fellas, I've been a good boy recently, considering. I mean, (almost) all things are relative.
> 
> Brought in the Revue Sport for servicing and I'll be without it until early April most likely. This will be a trying period in which purchases will be extra tempting.
> 
> ...


Need a thinner strap. That ones already quite damaged with case rub. Shame cos it suits it. Looks like grey olive Rios1921?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hornet, there might be some new recruits here
> 
> With these two Seikos i am gonna be satisfied a long time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Active recruitment, I like it.......

.......lets not send in either the aggressive Croatian guy or the unhouse trained bear wrestler. We need someone with tact and diplomacy, ok we'll forget that idea.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> True story!
> 
> I'm not even tempted to keep this one. Not in the least:
> 
> View attachment 12958525


Utter lies Mr C...... :rodekaart


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

@Rusty - that lizard strap you got recently, forgotten where you got it from and also what was the verdict?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Active recruitment, I like it.......
> 
> .......lets not send in either the aggressive Croatian guy or the unhouse trained bear wrestler. We need someone with tact and diplomacy, ok we'll forget that idea.....


...I am off to mission...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> True story!
> 
> I'm not even tempted to keep this one. Not in the least:
> 
> View attachment 12958525


you redneck peasant. You could have got the Rolex and sin big time with BOOM, instead of this..PING...

my moto: " if you make a mistake, make a big mistake"


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

nice try, but this one is already off the wrist and into the "for sale" box! Got the Casio on again 



sinner777 said:


> you redneck peasant. You could have got the Rolex and sin big time with BOOM, instead of this..PING...
> 
> my moto: " if you make a mistake, make a big mistake"


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Yes on all counts. Or curved bars...



RustyBin5 said:


> Need a thinner strap. That ones already quite damaged with case rub. Shame cos it suits it. Looks like grey olive Rios1921?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ...I am off to mission...


Brilliant, thought that would get you going......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Brilliant, thought that would get you going......


I was decent. I saw a lot of lost souls over there. They actually are tryin to convince that finnish guy he is not normal with 2 watch collection... 

EDIT : why FFS is TT showing this :

It was supposed to be link to WPAC.

And it is on tabletop.

Oh god... I hate TT


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I was decent. I saw a lot of lost souls over there. They actually are tryin to convince that finnish guy he is not normal with 2 watch collection...
> 
> EDIT : why FFS is TT showing this :
> 
> ...


It's interesting behaviour in that thread isn't it? The guy says I've got a perfect collection and that's it and everyone is saying get a watch for formal occasions, FFS! How often does anyone actually find themselves needing a formal dress watch? Come on guys tell me how many occasions in the last 12 months you needed that? Me, well not once. And I reckon really any watch would really be OK. My nephew went to meet the Prince of Wales recently at Buckingham Palace and he was wearing a cheap digital Casio, do ya think the Prince was bothered? Nah......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Exactly.. I wear F91W on all business meetings.


It is kinda "look there is a new bloke" behavoiur. All NEED to have a really good advice for a noob (and worse is that guy is not a noob, he is member since 2010) and that is pattern:


You need a diver

You need a beater

You need a dress.


Period.


Actually... You dont.

You can live with either a Rolex or F91W on all occasion, and all in between those two.


Good thing he is Raikonnens countryman, he will keep his cool...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> @Rusty - that lizard strap you got recently, forgotten where you got it from and also what was the verdict?


Got it from here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142681428595 
Quality is very nice. It's almost black - extremely dark, but I like it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Well the postal truck did not have my watch today but it did have my light meter. No NATO yet so I used the rubber band. Another day of anticipation but at least I have something else to play with and is very informative.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Quick update: I did pick up a SARB017 today at a very pleasant price. Special thanks to *peterr*, *CeeCab705*, *georgefl74,* *Hornet99*, and *caktaylor, *without whose (often funny) comments I wouldn't have been able to hold off.

The SKX-cased SARB059/61 is tempting but the green Alpinist would like fit my small wrist better. Plus, there's just something about that green dial...



son2silver said:


> First post from a long-time lurker of this (funny) thread:
> 
> Can you guys talk me out of jumping on the Seiko Alpinist train? Recent rumor about the eminent production halt of Seiko SARB017/033/035 has brought me intense FOMO (thanks a lot, Seiya). Help, someone, anyone?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well the postal truck did not have my watch today but it did have my light meter. No NATO yet so I used the rubber band. Another day of anticipation but at least I have something else to play with and is very informative.
> 
> View attachment 12959883


Nice pickup, wear it in health. What's the lume like?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

son2silver said:


> Quick update: I did pick up a SARB017 today at a very pleasant price. Special thanks to *peterr*, *CeeCab705*, *georgefl74,* *Hornet99*, and *caktaylor, *without whose (often funny) comments I wouldn't have been able to hold off.
> 
> The SKX-cased SARB059/61 is tempting but the green Alpinist would like fit my small wrist better. Plus, there's just something about that green dial...


......so you still bought one then?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats on leprechaun


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

With 46 watches in 2017, I was supposed to be more calm on the ''buy button''... Well after 2 months of 2018 I should proud of me??


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> With 46 watches in 2017, I was supposed to be more calm on the ''buy button''... Well after 2 months of 2018 I should proud of me??


Only 6 in 68 days. That makes an estimated 32 watches by the end of the year if you continue at a similar pace. So, yes you probably should be proud of yourself, roughly speaking a potential 31% reduction in purchasing over 2017......


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Only 6 in 68 days. That makes an estimated 32 watches by the end of the year if you continue at a similar pace. So, yes you probably should be proud of yourself, roughly speaking a potential 31% reduction in purchasing over 2017......


Hahaa I love your calculation... 

Tapawatch


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Nice pickup, wear it in health. What's the lume like?


Here is the lume shot.









Getting back to watches. Do any of you own a two hand watch with date?

I don't recall ever seeing one in any of the watch box collection pictures.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hahaa I love your calculation...
> 
> Tapawatch


Think what you could achieve in 2019 if you made an effort.....b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Got it from here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142681428595
> Quality is very nice. It's almost black - extremely dark, but I like it
> 
> 
> ...


Ta Rusty!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Here is the lume shot.
> 
> View attachment 12960113
> 
> ...


Nice lume......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Stowa sold!

Exit watch arrived!

2 More watches to sell! Two more you ask? Well I'm going to sell a beater that I didn't really count before. Plus in the last few weeks I bought a dress watch, that is a fine watch, but is not my style at all. It's gotta go. These are selling just to sell things that won't be used, they don't generate any significant $. 

HAGW WPackers!


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Update: the Black Bay 36 should be here early April. I've done fairly well in not obsessing over another watch to purchase, and I also decided to give my dad the Certina.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> ......so you still bought one then?


Already have a departure planned to maintain my ..ahem.. technical abstinence.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Think what you could achieve in 2019 if you made an effort.....b-)


A miracle! 

Tapawatch


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

son2silver said:


> Quick update: I did pick up a SARB017 today at a very pleasant price. Special thanks to *peterr*, *CeeCab705*, *georgefl74,* *Hornet99*, and *caktaylor, *without whose (often funny) comments I wouldn't have been able to hold off.
> 
> The SKX-cased SARB059/61 is tempting but the green Alpinist would like fit my small wrist better. Plus, there's just something about that green dial...
> 
> ...


How pleasant was the price?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

CeeCab705 said:


> How pleasant was the price?


ah, don't worry about what he paid, he can sell it to a leprechaun for a pot o' gold....


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

CeeCab705 said:


> How pleasant was the price?


Quite. I would've been happy with the same deal before the discontinuation rumor started. Only difference is that I appreciate the watch more after having looked at alternatives.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Only 6 in 68 days. That makes an estimated 32 watches by the end of the year if you continue at a similar pace. So, yes you probably should be proud of yourself, roughly speaking a potential 31% reduction in purchasing over 2017......


can we see the 007 doxa mod? i sold my doxa's, looking for a less expensive version, here's one i saw a i really like i might try to build,
i have many of the parts, i don't know about how to replicate that noah fuller crown mod....
or get built


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> It's interesting behaviour in that thread isn't it? The guy says I've got a perfect collection and that's it and everyone is saying get a watch for formal occasions, FFS! How often does anyone actually find themselves needing a formal dress watch? Come on guys tell me how many occasions in the last 12 months you needed that? Me, well not once. And I reckon really any watch would really be OK. My nephew went to meet the Prince of Wales recently at Buckingham Palace and he was wearing a cheap digital Casio, do ya think the Prince was bothered? Nah......


i agree, would you like to buy my seiko 45-8010? a beaut of a watch i'll never wear, it's wasted on me....


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> With 46 watches in 2017, I was supposed to be more calm on the ''buy button''... Well after 2 months of 2018 I should proud of me??


How do you have the time to even keep the watches listed in your signature current?

It is good you have slowed down, but it is well past time to admit you have a problem. Good luck on the slowdown.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Congrats on leprechaun


haha, i didn't see this until after my own "leprechaun " post...here's my alpinist, i modified the
case, it's less of a geezer watch now....


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

peterr said:


> haha, i didn't see this until after my own "leprechaun " post...here's my alpinist, i modified the
> case, it's less of a geezer watch now....


The skydiving alpinist?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Searched for two hand watches with date besides my AU1040. Found this Hamilton







and no date Mondia









So I take it no WAPC member has a two hander? Could not find any other two hand date with lume. Wow so I will have a rare combination and under $100 exclusivity but then I guess no one else gets it, sure I hope I do. 
While I like the green Seiko Alpinist SARB017 seems like everyone will soon have one.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

son2silver said:


> The skydiving alpinist?


because of the blue domed sapphire? man, was i glad to get rid of that smeary hardlex....


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

peterr said:


> because of the blue domed sapphire? man, was i glad to get rid of that smeary hardlex....


That and the ground-to-air code on the chapter
Ring. Such a daredevil you're.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So I take it no WAPC member has a two hander? Could not find any other two hand date with lume. Wow so I will have a rare combination and under $100 exclusivity but then I guess no one else gets it, sure I hope I do.
> While I like the green Seiko Alpinist SARB017 seems like everyone will soon have one.


No 2 handers here so far, but that's not because I don't like them. I think it's not very common (unless going for very strict dress watches) so _not _owning one is not a conscious choice or anything.

By the way USC, is that you in your profile photo? Been meaning to say this before, but with the hat + beard combo it feels like I'm talking to Odin! 















Absolutely no offense meant, just can't unsee it now


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Oh and, 2 hands with date is extra rare because 2 hands usually means strict dress watch, which don't typically feature a date. You'll find many 2 handers from this brand:









On the more affordable spectrum (relatively speaking) there is the Montblanc


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> can we see the 007 doxa mod? i sold my doxa's, looking for a less expensive version, here's one i saw a i really like i might try to build,
> i have many of the parts, i don't know about how to replicate that noah fuller crown mod....
> or get built
> View attachment 12960289


Not exaexac sure what you are asking me here? Did you mean to quote dmcbanshee?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Yes, you have the most glorious beard I've ever seen in my life, USClassic. Truly. We have beards here on the West Coast in and Alaska as you can imagine. But nothing like yours my friend -- I rate that a solid 10/10 respectfully :-!

Monsignor Cairo let Odin take us warriors _all_ to the Great Halls someday!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is two hander, and a one hander


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Yes, you have the most glorious beard I've ever seen in my life, USClassic. Truly. We have beards here on the West Coast in and Alaska as you can imagine. But nothing like yours my friend -- I rate that a solid 10/10 respectfully :-!
> 
> Monsignor Cairo let Odin take us warriors _all_ to the Great Halls someday!


Where Heidrun's mead flows freely and without end!


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

usclassic said:


> So I take it no WAPC member has a two hander? Could not find any other two hand date with lume. Wow so I will have a rare combination and under $100 exclusivity but then I guess no one else gets it, sure I hope I do.
> While I like the green Seiko Alpinist SARB017 seems like everyone will soon have one.


Here's one without lume


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

By the way, here's an observation for those of you who are selling stuff. I've found that listings that contain a wristshot tend to sell faster. This is just one person's anecdotal evidence but I thought it could maybe be useful for someone.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

son2silver said:


> That and the ground-to-air code on the chapter
> Ring. Such a daredevil you're.


haha,

i lived in lower manhattan for 27 years. but that feels like a past life. i now live
pretty far out in vermont, and i don't have a cell phone, and it wouldn't work way b
out in the woods anyway, and those little notations on the chapter ring are a bit of a 
comfort when you're starting to feel lost in the woods 

i find that when i'm not way out in the woods, the notations on the chapter ring are
pretty easy to overlook. but this is not a "pretend" watch, i wear it in places no effing
wristwatch has ever been....

seriously.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> By the way, here's an observation for those of you who are selling stuff. I've found that listings that contain a wristshot tend to sell faster. This is just one person's anecdotal evidence but I thought it could maybe be useful for someone.


useful for me, yes...i don't feel like a wrist shot influences me to buy a watch, but you have more experience than i do,
so i thank you for the advice, i'll try including wrist shots...i am in selling mode, so any advice is very welcome 

thank you, i enjoy your posts very much 

peter


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Not exaexac sure what you are asking me here? Did you mean to quote dmcbanshee?


yes, i must've, i'm sorry, i'll have to retrace...i'm thinking of building a seiko/doxa hommage,
but i replied inn the wrong place, sorry 'bout that....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

son2silver said:


> The skydiving alpinist?


ah, i get it now,

no, i am not a skydiver, not at all, but yes, i do trek 10 miles or more in the middle of nowhere,
and at times, yes, being seen from the air might be a last recourse...the notations on the chapter
ring have nothing to do with skydiving, they have to do with being seen from the air. on days 
when i need orientation, this is a good watch to have on. and yes, i know how to use any watch
as a compass, but this watch cuts it finer, and also has minutes on the chapter ring, and those
minute markers help me to time yoga postures and cook pizzas and park cars at parking meters....

you'd have to get lost in the woods before you understood...


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Stowa sold!
> 
> Exit watch arrived!
> 
> ...


Could you remind us what your exit watch is please?


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> With 46 watches in 2017, I was supposed to be more calm on the ''buy button''... Well after 2 months of 2018 I should proud of me??


The Boschett and the Stowa are my two favorites or of that batch.

Was 46 the number of watches in your collection in 2017, or the number you purchased in 2017?

I'd suggest hiding that "buy button" in a place where you cannot find it for a while.
It's really more of a habitual behavior. It's hard to stop looking at new watches, but once you will stop for a while, the buy button seems much harder to click. 
When your get there, you're well on your way to making better purchasing decisions, which might mean not actually making a purchase at all.

I like to think of WPAC as an encouraging, supportive environment where we help dissuade each other from making unnecessary, impulsive, frivolous purchases, rather than an environment of punishment, except when one asks for a round of bashing.

If you can't seem to keep your finger away from the buy button or your eyes away from watch sales websites, my suggestion is to get a thumb tack and a piece of tape. Wrap the tape around both your finger, and the tack so that the pointy part of the tack presses on your finger tip, and the flat part of the tack is in a position that will contact the mouse button if you try to press it. Whenever you choose to look at new watches, wear this tape & tack on your finger. It should reduce your urge to press the button.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Searched for two hand watches with date besides my AU1040. Found this Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 12960485
> and no date Mondia
> ...


I don't have any two hand watches, with or without date, however I do like the way they look most of the time. 
In the past, the Hamilton intramatic has been a very tempting purchase for me, but I never bought one.

As much as I enjoy mechanical watches, I feel that it is unnecessary to have a mechanical movement in a two hand watch. A quartz moment will probably be cheaper, possibly thinner, and since there is no second hand that pops along once per second on a two-hander, I wouldn't miss the smooth sweep of a mechanical.
If I do eventually decide to add a two-hand watch to my collection add some point, I would most likely go for a quartz watch.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Indeed, it is just a correlation I observed, can't say for sure whether there is any causality to it. But I'm sure it cannot hurt 

Cheers!



peterr said:


> useful for me, yes...i don't feel like a wrist shot influences me to buy a watch, but you have more experience than i do,
> so i thank you for the advice, i'll try including wrist shots...i am in selling mode, so any advice is very welcome
> 
> thank you, i enjoy your posts very much
> ...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Stowa sold!
> 
> Exit watch arrived!
> 
> ...


Congrats VWG! If you have a second, can we please see some wrist shots when you're up to it?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Cool collection Banshee,

And great Explorer Thach.


:-!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Indeed, it is just a correlation I observed, can't say for sure whether there is any causality to it. But I'm sure it cannot hurt
> 
> Cheers!


That's a fantastic idea, when I search for a particular watch to peruse, the #1 thing I want to see is are wrist shots. I can absolutely see that translating into ethical and effective marketing for sales (eg giving the buyer a better of idea of what they're buying).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Indeed, it is just a correlation I observed, can't say for sure whether there is any causality to it. But I'm sure it cannot hurt
> 
> Cheers!


It could be a factor in helping sales, but then if we all did photos as well as you selling might be a bit easier...... ;-)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It could be a factor in helping sales, but then if we all did photos as well as you selling might be a bit easier...... ;-)


Aw, thanks H.

By the by. I know you posted a pic once of that nice Eterna manual you have. But did I ever ask (if I did and you replied, beg pardon) you what movement is in it?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> By the way, here's an observation for those of you who are selling stuff. I've found that listings that contain a wristshot tend to sell faster. This is just one person's anecdotal evidence but I thought it could maybe be useful for someone.


True dat, usually I bump an ad with wrist shots.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Aw, thanks H.
> 
> By the by. I know you posted a pic once of that nice Eterna manual you have. But did I ever ask (if I did and you replied, beg pardon) you what movement is in it?


An Eterna movement......

.....no idea what calibre I'm afraid and this poor quality picture is the only one I have of it. Looked very clean considering the age.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> An Eterna movement......


You don't say!

Cheers for the picture. I am happy to inform you that it is a calibre 520.

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Eterna 520

(Same movement as used in the WWW Dirty Dozen Eterna)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

46 bought in 2017... I need to try this tape ahaha!



dustpilot said:


> The Boschett and the Stowa are my two favorites or of that batch.
> 
> Was 46 the number of watches in your collection in 2017, or the number you purchased in 2017?
> 
> ...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> An Eterna movement......
> 
> .....no idea what calibre I'm afraid and this poor quality picture is the only one I have of it. Looked very clean considering the age.
> 
> ...


Wow Hornet, look at that! You got a dirty dozen'd powered Eterna!!!!!!1

Yawn.

Nice watch anyway.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> You don't say!
> 
> Cheers for the picture. I am happy to inform you that it is a calibre 520.
> 
> ...


Not exactly... DD had shock protection... But basically same movement.

I dont understand why you dont wear it.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> 46 bought in 2017... I need to try this tape ahaha!


hi dmcbanshee,

i want to build A seiko/doxa hommage, seeing as how i sold my doxa. i had 46 watches at my peak, too,
now i'm working my way down to 20...anyway, wondering if we can see your seiko/doxa, i am selling so
many watches i feel like i can mod one or two existing, does that break any wpac rules?

peterr

this mod is awfully cool, but i have the dial, chapter ring, and hands, and movement from a donor 7548,
all i need is the 6309 case and to find someone who can help modify the crown...noah fuller did this watch,
btw....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

But...but...why?

This looks ugly AF

Its not a Doxa and its not a turtle. Just wasted money. Save for a Doxa


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> But.....................
> 
> ............Its not a Doxa and its not a turtle. Just wasted money. Save for a Doxa


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> You don't say!
> 
> Cheers for the picture. I am happy to inform you that it is a calibre 520.
> 
> ...


What are the dirty dozen then? :-s


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Not exactly... DD had shock protection... But basically same movement.
> 
> I dont understand why you dont wear it.


For one I find it too small and for another it is very precious (.....my precious) so I look after it beyond everything else. I do wear it, last two times were at my father's funeral and then when we interred his ashes.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Here's a better picture.......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 12961545


Nice (......small) wheels!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

son2silver said:


> Quite. Got one with OEM bracelet for under 400. I would've been happy with the same deal before the discontinuation rumor started. Only difference is that I appreciate the watch more after having looked at alternatives.


Discontinuation is confirmed Chino Watch Japan has sold out and shows it as discontinued. here


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Here's a better picture.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would wear it all the time. But on the other hand I usually wear vintage watches. Either that or Casio.

At one moment I was obsessed with Idea of Vintage gold watch. Even found 18k gold Darwil.

But it just passed me by in time... From moment to moment I had relapse (Disco Queen was one of them )


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I would wear it all the time. But on the other hand I usually wear vintage watches. Either that or Casio.
> 
> At one moment I was obsessed with Idea of Vintage gold watch. Even found 18k gold Darwil.
> 
> But it just passed me by in time... From moment to moment I had relapse (Disco Queen was one of them )


I probably should wear it more than I do.......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Wow Hornet, look at that! You got a dirty dozen'd powered Eterna!!!!!!1
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> Nice watch anyway.


Ouch



sinner777 said:


> Not exactly... DD had shock protection... But basically same movement.
> 
> I dont understand why you dont wear it.


That's true, but same caliber number. They often forewent shock protection in early civilian models.



Hornet99 said:


> Here's a better picture.......


That's gorgeous. I'm with Sinner, I'd wear it often. But on the other hand, it should suit your preferences. If you're more into tool watches / divers I understand why it doesn't get much wrist time.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What are the dirty dozen then? :-s


I don't usually recommend this website but this is an easy read to get to the nitty gritty

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/dirty-dozen-twelve-military-watches


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I don't usually recommend this website but this is an easy read to get to the nitty gritty
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/dirty-dozen-twelve-military-watches


Thanks, interesting to understand what that was about.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 12961545


Reminiscent of an old lowrider that I used to have (just to hop down the beach bvld)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I probably should wear it more than I do.......


Indeed you should

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I just read from page 376 to the current posts................. What the hell is going on here? I thought MrCairo could be trusted but alas from his postings he seems adrift. I saw posts where some of you are helping others search for watches??

I saw posts about waiting for the Post Man........ I saw a post displaying 6 watches that all looked alike to me and were supposedly purchased in 2018! I saw a post telling the poor sap who bought all those watches that he was doing better because at this rate he'll only buy 36 this year!

What exactly is going on here? I try, really I do. I've been here since the beginning trying to talk you out of your compulsive behavior. I've tried reason. I've tried shame. I have at times became insulting in a friendly way to highlight the flawed personalities that are prolific in these pages. Opps, there I did the insults again didn't I? But nothing works.

With the recent sale and give away of 2 low end watches I now stand at 4. One of those 4 is slated as a gift to a nephew and I will be left with my Aquaracer and Carrera with a 24 year old Swiss Army Renegade as my quartz watch. I may never have just one, but never is a long time. I am however approaching 64 years of age and don't see the need for an "exit watch" any of these will do.

But for those who still have so many of these trinkets that you would have a very hard time passing a physiological exam if the truth were known........... You people are in perhaps lost, I don't know how an Agony Uncle or anyone else can help based on some of the posts I've seen.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> I just read from page 376 to the current posts................. What the hell is going on here? I thought MrCairo could be trusted but alas from his postings he seems adrift. I saw posts where some of you are helping others search for watches??
> 
> I saw posts about waiting for the Post Man........ I saw a post displaying 6 watches that all looked alike to me and were supposedly purchased in 2018! I saw a post telling the poor sap who bought all those watches that he was doing better because at this rate he'll only buy 36 this year!
> 
> ...


I'd agree Ard we've lost the way. We have strayed far from the path of righteousness and we are all sinners. But don't give up on us, we can try harder.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TJ Boogie said:


> Congrats VWG! If you have a second, can we please see some wrist shots when you're up to it?


Have to size the bracelet still...but for now......sorry Ard










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Have to size the bracelet still...but for now......sorry Ard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

FFS!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Have to size the bracelet still...but for now......sorry Ard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell.

Go and kneel in the corner.

You have fallen hard. Hindenburg hard.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Seriously, I hope the GS diver works out as an exit watch for you VWG. Also would be interesting to read your feedback since you've handled a few GS...but not really tempted. If you post that in another thread, do drop a link to it.

In fact, can't say I'm seriously tempted by anything at the moment. There's a few watches that I would like to handle but compared to my Seiko and Citizen 1-2, can't say they win over a spot mentally.

Maybe if more cash start rolling in from sales then I'll change my mind. _Also if that $%#% seller starts dropping his buyout price faster._...<deep breath...deep breath>...I'm okay...I'm okay...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

If that is indeed an Exit Watch it is one flying First Class!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK WPAC brethren, I need to change my approach to abstinence somewhat, I've got a few ideas and one of them is avoiding WUS. So I'm going to take a month long break from WUS, starting tonight. There are some other elements to this, but I'll be back in a month's time to report on whether this works or not......

......wish me luck and see you all in a month!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren, I need to change my approach to abstinence somewhat, I've got a few ideas and one of them is avoiding WUS. So I'm going to take a month long break from WUS, starting tonight. There are some other elements to this, but I'll be back in a month's time to report on whether this works or not......
> 
> ......wish me luck and see you all in a month!


wat? wait! we need the juicy details on that.

ah well. It worked for me last year. Sayonara!


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren, I need to change my approach to abstinence somewhat, I've got a few ideas and one of them is avoiding WUS. So I'm going to take a month long break from WUS, starting tonight. There are some other elements to this, but I'll be back in a month's time to report on whether this works or not......
> 
> ......wish me luck and see you all in a month!


Godspeed on your journey

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren, I need to change my approach to abstinence somewhat, I've got a few ideas and one of them is avoiding WUS. So I'm going to take a month long break from WUS, starting tonight. There are some other elements to this, but I'll be back in a month's time to report on whether this works or not......
> 
> ......wish me luck and see you all in a month!


Good luck - see you in April 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So my Citizen Corso arrived today. Still awaiting sale of the PY007C. Now I suppose it is time for the predictions of how long this will be on my wrist. It certainly is nicer on wrist than in pictures. The dial is light lively and easy to read and at only 46 grams it disappears. Case is nicely finished with both polished and brushed areas so basically I like it very well. I am debating about the strap. Anyway, I will be working on a review and will again fade into the woodwork for how long? Well you tell me.







My charging rigg consists of a mainstays $6 led desk lamp. 3.5 watts and 38,000 Lux plenty for peace of mind.







Lume shot







wrist shot.

This time I won't even guess how long. I would say all of 2018 easy but I will defer to your rational minds as I have learned a Phoibulus lesson this year.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So my Citizen Corso arrived today. Still awaiting sale of the PY007C. Now I suppose it is time for the predictions of how long this will be on my wrist. It certainly is nicer on wrist than in pictures. The dial is light lively and easy to read and at only 46 grams it disappears. Case is nicely finished with both polished and brushed areas so basically I like it very well. I am debating about the strap. Anyway, I will be working on a review and will again fade into the woodwork for how long? Well you tell me.
> 
> View attachment 12963295
> My charging rigg consists of a mainstays $6 led desk lamp. 3.5 watts and 38,000 Lux plenty for peace of mind.
> ...


I'll kick it off with "end of April". In your words I'm not hearing "wow" or "omg I love it". Doesn't look as if it's the one to me. Good luck tho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'll kick it off with "end of April". In your words I'm not hearing "wow" or "omg I love it". Doesn't look as if it's the one to me. Good luck tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He got the Phoibos (the one watch to rule them all!) on Jan 22 and posted it for sale on Mar 6. You are being very generous with your end of April estimate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> He got the Phoibos (the one watch to rule them all!) on Jan 22 and posted it for sale on Mar 6. You are being very generous with your end of April estimate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So phoibos lasted a month and a half. I'm giving it a month and 2/3rds on the basis the selection process refines marginally each time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dunno, Easter is close so I'd say next delivery should be right after that.

Its a nice watch if you like two handers. Never understood why would anyone go mechanical when the sweeping seconds hand is absent. And ecodrive means you won't have to worry its actually stopped. win-win.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So the two hand, less is more, works for me. In fact this whole watch works for me so much so after only one day I lowered the price of the Phoibos as I won't be going back. Happy to exit with this one and Happy Easter to those who care.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

By the way... I need a new strap anyway because the Revue takes 19mm straps (and the one pictured is 18). So does the most recent Vulcain Cricket I got (but it will be off to the watchmaker to put back crown and pusher and service the thing)









I now have a majority of 19mm lug watches...



RustyBin5 said:


> Need a thinner strap. That ones already quite damaged with case rub. Shame cos it suits it. Looks like grey olive Rios1921?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> So the two hand, less is more, works for me. In fact this whole watch works for me so much so after only one day I lowered the price of the Phoibos as I won't be going back. Happy to exit with this one and Happy Easter to those who care.


Glad you like it USC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> Glad you like it USC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I really do. Review started here.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren, I need to change my approach to abstinence somewhat, I've got a few ideas and one of them is avoiding WUS. So I'm going to take a month long break from WUS, starting tonight. There are some other elements to this, but I'll be back in a month's time to report on whether this works or not......
> 
> ......wish me luck and see you all in a month!


If that is what it takes buddy then do what you gotta do!

I saw your reply on my last post, what I said was true at least true in that it's what I was thinking. I'm pretty sure I'll end up with two autos and that old Swiss Army for the long haul. Given my long association with wrist watches I don't think that's bad at all. If I were in charge of your watch collection I'd let you keep that old dress watch with the lizard skin strap you posted - the Oris 65 - and one other for truly rough use. That's it, you would sell the rest and become my Agony partner here


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

The paypal account from watch sales has been over £1.5k for a couple of weeks now. No watches on the radar and no inspiration. Little grey , sand suede strap for the moon arrived. Subdued colours but I like it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> But...but...why?
> 
> This looks ugly AF
> 
> Its not a Doxa and its not a turtle. Just wasted money. Save for a Doxa


i just sold my doxa, second one, shi**y lume, and worth too much money not to sell.
i have to say, with these two watches, i was able to sell them for what i bought them 
for, that's un unusual...

the thing is, i have parts, so it won't cost me much at all, almost everything i need
is on hand, just a yobokies dial, maybe.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I have bought a watch!

After getting rid of a few and to replace a very similar one that died.

$10.57

Now the 6 week wait from Ali Express.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

jetcash said:


> I have bought a watch!
> 
> After getting rid of a few and to replace a very similar one that died.
> 
> ...


Glow in the dark?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I sure hope so!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I have bought a watch!
> 
> After getting rid of a few and to replace a very similar one that died.
> 
> ...


In this world of vivid lurid G shocks nothing shocks me any more, but.......

Wtf is that crown ?!&#%^*?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Will you guys stop buying watches already?! The last one exclaimed it almost as if being proud of it!?! 

"I have been selling watches so it is ok", is not a good argument. That way you are still just perpetuating the addiction, feeding the watch monster inside you. It doesn't care about selling.. every time you buy a new watch the watch monster grows bigger. It will never stop wanting more watches, unless you stop feeding it!

Also, don't get lured in thinking it is ok to buy another watch, because all these other people here don't have the strength to abstain either. Think about your peers trying to abstain as well, don't set a bad example... Don't tempt them by lowering the bar...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Been getting variable results in my ongoing accuracy test on my collection so I decided to buy something I been meaning to for ages and it arrived this morning. Curious to see what the results are..... although I believe I need to manually input the lift angle which is usually 52deg on modern watches but I think 30 or 38 on omega coaxial?







could well lead to some overdue servicing of some watches but better than buying watches yes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Will you guys stop buying watches already?! The last one exclaimed it almost as if being proud of it!?!
> 
> "I have been selling watches so it is ok", is not a good argument. That way you are still just perpetuating the addiction, feeding the watch monster inside you. It doesn't care about selling.. every time you buy a new watch the watch monster grows bigger. It will never stop wanting more watches, unless you stop feeding it!
> 
> ...


that watch costs about the same as a burrito or a sandwich, where i live...to me it's not the watches, per se,
but the mis-allocation of resources...anyway, i wish i could be thrilled by a $10 watch, so i'm glad jetcash
can be, i think that's pretty cool. it's not abstinence, but keep in mind that for most people, abstinence is
an approximation. perhaps i should just speak for myself. i have 20 fewer watches than when i joined up.
i've been working hard at this project, and taking it seriously. jetcash gave us a little joke to enjoy, and
i'm enjoying it....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> that watch costs about the same as a burrito or a sandwich, where i live...to me it's not the watches, per se,
> but the mis-allocation of resources...anyway, i wish i could be thrilled by a $10 watch, so i'm glad jetcash
> can be, i think that's pretty cool. it's not abstinence, but keep in mind that for most people, abstinence is
> an approximation. perhaps i should just speak for myself. i have 20 fewer watches than when i joined up.
> ...


Me too. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Had to quote this one from the meme thread



soaking.fused said:


>


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Responsible buying is what I’m after. WPAC might mean different things to different people as abstinence from anything is a tough road. 

If you’ve reduced your collection, great. If you’ve slowed your purchases, even better. Baby steps for most of us. 
Some will have to get out all together and that’s OK too. 

If you want to be a hard liner there’s a place for you in Ard’s camp, there are people here who need that kind of uhh... guidance and perspective. 

Just realize that not everyone is in the same place.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

One of the two remaining watches that I referenced previously potentially has a buyer. It's an international sale so those always a little more nerve-wracking than a domestic one. Buyer has not been terribly active on the forms but has been a member since 2013 and has three positive references on the sales feedback page. 

If this deal goes through that will take me down to one last watch worth around $225 that I'll need to sell and then I'm out. 

🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> One of the two remaining watches that I referenced previously potentially has a buyer. It's an international sale so those always a little more nerve-wracking than a domestic one. Buyer has not been terribly active on the forms but has been a member since 2013 and has three positive references on the sales feedback page.
> 
> If this deal goes through that will take me down to one last watch worth around $225 that I'll need to sell and then I'm out.
> 
> ...


Well done buddy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Anyone else got a timegrapher? It asks for lift angle and defaults to 52deg, which I understand is most modern watches but vintage are usually not 52 and omega coaxial is 30 something - so how do you find out the lift angle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Anyone else got a timegrapher? It asks for lift angle and defaults to 52deg, which I understand is most modern watches but vintage are usually not 52 and omega coaxial is 30 something - so how do you find out the lift angle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try this.

Under the Loupe/Calibres by Make - Alliance Horlogère


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Try this.
> 
> Under the Loupe/Calibres by Make - Alliance Horlogère


Thanks that is helpful. Discovered the GS 9S66 movement has a 44 deg angle. Of the first 8 I've done 5 of the rest are ETA 2824 so they are 52deg. The moon moon uses a lemania 1866 base calibre and I THINK it's a 50 deg but can't find total confirmation of that. The Tudor black bay chrono is the most pleasing result so far - it uses the MT5813 movement which is an adapted Breitling B01 (uses free sprung balance which gives more consistent rate over time, and a silicon balance spring so shouldn't magnetise).







zero beat error and +/- 0sec. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Another resource for lift angles.

https://www.lepsi.ch/lift-angle/


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> In this world of vivid lurid G shocks nothing shocks me any more, but.......
> 
> Wtf is that crown ?!&#%^*?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, its the baby crown!

Im glad everybody got a laugh from my post and my silly green watch!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Running a small experiment with my first auction-style listing on eBay. Low value item that didn't sell for awhile but had a few watchers. Starting from 1$ with a reserve price half the (reasonable) buyout price. Curious as to the outcome. Any experience with auctions as a seller, anyone?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Haha, its the baby crown!
> 
> Im glad everybody got a laugh from my post and my silly green watch!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


i thought that crown was the perfect response to the car with tiny wheels
that got posted after i posted a picture of the soxa (seiko/doxa) that noah
fuller had made...a watch i am going to make a version of with pretty much
all pre-existing parts...i don't know if this is breaking the rules, it sort of 
seems like the difference between making art and collecting art....

whereas jetcash's new green $10 watch is found art, for sure....


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Running a small experiment with my first auction-style listing on eBay. Low value item that didn't sell for awhile but had a few watchers. Starting from 1$ with a reserve price half the (reasonable) buyout price. Curious as to the outcome. Any experience with auctions as a seller, anyone?


Both good and bad. I did that with some items (no reserve, starting at €1). Some went over the original BIN price, others went for half... So it's a bit of a hit and miss and I haven't figured out if there is any way to predict that. I guess it may be the desirability of the item. I had a Tudor date+day once that went over my wildest expectations. That was nice. I also had a manual Zenith once that went for less than I even bought it for, so that was a bummer


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Running a small experiment with my first auction-style listing on eBay. Low value item that didn't sell for awhile but had a few watchers. Starting from 1$ with a reserve price half the (reasonable) buyout price. Curious as to the outcome. Any experience with auctions as a seller, anyone?


good and bad, man...

i auctioned off a military industries watch i paid $226 for. the auction fetched $128. the effing buyer
wore it for 2 weeks, damaged the crown, and returned it for a refund. terrible experience for me, now
i'm out the full $226 with a watch i can't in good conscience sell. i am not an effing retailer, but feebay
has treated me like i am one.

i auctioned a 6119-6053 because i had two of them, a dealer i have bought a watch from bought it
for a song, and resold it for $300 extra 

after these two experiences, i am done with auctions, unless it is a really low-ticket item that i just
want to get something/anything for....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> Both good and bad. I did that with some items (no reserve, starting at €1). Some went over the original BIN price, others went for half... So it's a bit of a hit and miss and I haven't figured out if there is any way to predict that. I guess it may be the desirability of the item. I had a Tudor date+day once that went over my wildest expectations. That was nice. I also had a manual Zenith once that went for less than I even bought it for, so that was a bummer


yes, it needs to be a popular item...i auctioned an orange monster for way more than i'd paid for it, and that led me to believe that auctions were a good
way to go, which led to then two subsequent losses, which more than cancelled out any gains i'd made...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> Both good and bad. I did that with some items (no reserve, starting at €1). Some went over the original BIN price, others went for half... So it's a bit of a hit and miss and I haven't figured out if there is any way to predict that. I guess it may be the desirability of the item. I had a Tudor date+day once that went over my wildest expectations. That was nice. I also had a manual Zenith once that went for less than I even bought it for, so that was a bummer


yes, it needs to be a popular item...i auctioned an orange monster for way more than i'd paid for it, and that led me to believe that auctions were a good way to go, which led to the two subsequent losses, which more than cancelled out any gains i'd made...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for all your input, I cancelled the auction and relisted it as a best offer. Too much of a niche item for an auction.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

You could start the auction at or just under what you would happily accept and then include a BIN price, I think it has to be 30% higher than the starting auction price.

I have good luck with this method and because I started the auction at a reasonable selling price I’ve somewhat protected myself if someone snipes it at the end.

On a couple of occasions the item brought over the BIN price but more often than not it will get a few bids and everyone’s happy.

There are lots of ways to skin the proverbial eBay “cat”.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 to what jcombs1 said. I have sold many watches on ebay successfully, and listed them like jcombs1 describes. The worst issue I have had so far is a few non-payers, which do tie things up for while, but at least I'm not out anything. I have never had the balls to sell one with no reserve (or minimum amount I am willing to accept).


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi everyone. I came across this thread some time back and hoped I didn't have to join it, but things are getting a little out of hand so I must take action.

SOTC:


Vostok amphibia scuba dude
Citizen Promaster NY0040
Zeno Basel Explorer
King Seiko 5626-7060
CWC G10
CWC SBS Quartz
CWC RN homage
HMT Janata
Marathon General Purpose (36mm nylon case)
Seiko Orange Monster 1st gen
Seiko 6138 Chorograph
Seiko 7A28-703B
Seiko 7A28-7040
Seiko 7A38-7190
Seiko 7A38-6030
Seiko 7A48-7000
Seiko SKX173
Seiko 7548 Pepsi
Seiko Lord Marvel 36000
Seiko Champion Calendar
Seiko 6458 White dial
Citizen Royal Marines Commando GMT
Squale 1521 PVD
Hager Commando
TinTin 50th Anniversary Swatch
TinTin 50th Anniversary Swatch
TinTin Swatch
Swatch Sistem51
Swatch Scuba Libre
Swatch Basculante
Swatch Chronograph
Trusty ol' G-shock

I've got a Vostok Amphibia LE and a Seiko SBCM023 on the way. So that makes 34.

I also have another watch in my sights, a Revue Thommen LE.

I have a few other watches that have been handed down or given to me, but they aren't really anything special or pieces that I'd wear, so I won't really count them. These include a Fossil, a Tissot and Seiko sterile dress watches, a really old Seiko quartz and a Seiko Premier Kinetic. I'll try to post some pictures soon. If you count them that makes 39...

That's just too many for two wrists and a small wallet. And I can't help but feel rather embarrassed by my buying habits.

I've thought about flipping many of them many times but they all hold some kind of significance so I'm extremely reluctant to do so.

My intention is to keep a handful of watches that really mean something to me and sell off the rest. But I have trouble deciding which to keep. They all seem like pieces worthy of a museum to me (my own museum if I had one anyway).

So there it is. I would like to join the WPAC.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thefruitbar said:


> Hi everyone. I came across this thread some time back and hoped I didn't have to join it, but things are getting a little out of hand so I must take action.


That's the way it is for all of us! No one wants to be here.



thefruitbar said:


> My intention is to keep a handful of watches that really mean something to me and sell off the rest.


See below on my suggestions for your handful.....I'm going to plan literally here.



thefruitbar said:


> So there it is. I would like to join the WPAC.


In Hornet's absence, I hereby approve your membership! Welcome. Now quit thinking about that RT!

Handful of Watches:

*Citizen Promaster NY0040*
*Zeno Basel Explorer*
*King Seiko 5626-7060*
*CWC SBS Quartz*
*Seiko 6138 Chorograph*
*Seiko 7A28-703B*
*Seiko Lord Marvel 36000*
*Seiko 6458 White dial*
*Squale 1521 PVD*
*Trusty ol' G-shock*
*Seiko SBCM023*
*Vostok Amphibia LE*

I'm not sure you can safely hold more than that in two hands. All those classic seikos made the decision very hard. But this still leaves you with 12 Watches! Dress, diver, modern, beater, PVD, military, chrono, quartz, automatic, russian, Japanese, swiss, white dial, black dial, ......you have all the bases covered!

Edit: In hindsight I would only keep the Promaster if you have the blue dial version.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Welcome fruitbar. You’ve come to the right place and +1 to what Rusty has recommended. I would like to see some pics of those Seiko chronos, both quartz and autos. I think Seiko has missed the boat recently by not offering an updated version of their automatic chronograph, they made some lovely pieces. 

I could be happy with just 5-6 of your collection. You will have to determine what stays and what goes but a few pics might help us identify the contenders.

Often times a view and opinion from afar can help in the decision making process, ultimately you make the call but it does seem to help. I sold several myself to concentrate on a few nicer watches and I’ve been much happier in the end.

Good Luck.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's the way it is for all of us! No one wants to be here.


Not true. I have been repeatedly banned and I'm still here despite being a disruptive force (I just bough another watch this morning) and I don't want to leave.

I like WPAC.

I like the WPackers.

I ain't going anywhere.

(and I'm about to pull the trigger on the new Precista COSC quartz diver)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> Not true. I have been repeatedly banned and I'm still here despite being a disruptive force (I just bough another watch this morning) and I don't want to leave.
> 
> I like WPAC.
> 
> ...


you're like the pesky kid brother that everyone rolls their eyes at but we've resigned ourselves to the reality that you're here to stay


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The dressy watch has sold, funds received, now I just need to ship. 

One more to go, folks!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> Not true. I have been repeatedly banned and I'm still here despite being a disruptive force (I just bough another watch this morning) and I don't want to leave.
> 
> I like WPAC.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid you're a lost cause Mr. C but in truth I've looked at that Precista myself, just the other night actually.

Not much separates it from from almost every other Quartz diver and not enough redeeming qualities for me to pull the trigger. But, you could do worse I suppose.

edit: apparently really crap lume on the Precista.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

thefruitbar said:


> Hi everyone. I came across this thread some time back and hoped I didn't have to join it, but things are getting a little out of hand so I must take action.
> 
> They all seem like pieces worthy of a museum to me (my own museum if I had one anyway).
> 
> So there it is. I would like to join the WPAC.


Been there a couple of years ago. You need only ask yourself one question: Did I ever want to own a bloody museum?

Its nice looking at all those watches, but is it really all that meaningful or is it just a distraction? There have to be a few favorites, watches that you reach for first without checking what you've worn lately. What are your first choices without taking into account all that you own, without looking at the collection or picturing about them all mentally? Can't be more than three or four.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Running a small experiment with my first auction-style listing on eBay. Low value item that didn't sell for awhile but had a few watchers. Starting from 1$ with a reserve price half the (reasonable) buyout price. Curious as to the outcome. Any experience with auctions as a seller, anyone?


Dont put reserve price. In my experience...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> Dont put reserve price. In my experience...


Why?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

From my experience, people quickly give up on bidding.

Other remarks: keywords are everything. If you sum Em up nicely you will sell it.

As it comes to fixed price : new option is that your buyer can ask you in message about lower price and you can answer with offer. Much much more elegant solution than best offers


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Not true. I have been repeatedly banned and I'm still here despite being a disruptive force (I just bough another watch this morning) and I don't want to leave.
> 
> I like WPAC.
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It also costs you fees to add one. Repeated fees if it needs relisting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I concur with my colleagues Sinner and Rusty. Never had any good come from reserve price except fees. Also Sinner's tip on answer with offer is good. Great new function.


----------



## Brian61992 (Mar 6, 2016)

State of the collection. Although the skipper and el primero must go. Going to try really hard not to make a purchase this year.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Not true. I have been repeatedly banned and I'm still here despite being a disruptive force (I just bough another watch this morning) and I don't want to leave.
> 
> I like WPAC.
> 
> ...


....


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

LEPRECHAUN ALERT


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

hahaha! :-!



sinner777 said:


> ....


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Brian61992 said:


> State of the collection. Although the skipper and el primero must go. Going to try really hard not to make a purchase this year.


Your collection seems very nice and not abnormally out of control.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

son2silver said:


> LEPRECHAUN ALERT


Yeah


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Brian61992 said:


> State of the collection. Although the skipper and el primero must go. Going to try really hard not to make a purchase this year.


Lovely collection - shows most based can be covered with a few watches. Is that El Primero the heritage 146?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Your collection seems very nice and not abnormally out of control.


I think he bought them yesterday


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

son2silver said:


> LEPRECHAUN ALERT


You will be frequenting here now ***Official SARB017 Seiko Alpinist thread***

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showthread.php?t=795726&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> You will be frequenting here now ***Official SARB017 Seiko Alpinist thread***
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showthread.php?t=795726&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate that two tone bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> See below on my suggestions for your handful.....I'm going to plan literally here.
> 
> In Hornet's absence, I hereby approve your membership! Welcome. Now quit thinking about that RT!
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll work on the basis of that list! The Promaster is the normal black dialed version with the Kanji day wheel, though there was a blue dial for sale at the sales corner recently... :think: I think I'll let the white dial Seiko go because the mid-size just doesn't suit me. I'll also keep the TinTin Swatches because I'm a huge fan of the comic... that is until the day I own a TinTin Speedy haha



jcombs1 said:


> Welcome fruitbar. You've come to the right place and +1 to what Rusty has recommended. I would like to see some pics of those Seiko chronos, both quartz and autos.
> 
> I could be happy with just 5-6 of your collection. You will have to determine what stays and what goes but a few pics might help us identify the contenders.
> 
> ...


Sure, I'll post pics probably during the weekend as it's a pretty hectic week and I always struggle to upload photos here on WUS. Yes, agreed on opinions from different perspectives, another reason why I'm here!



georgefl74 said:


> Been there a couple of years ago. You need only ask yourself one question: Did I ever want to own a bloody museum?
> 
> Its nice looking at all those watches, but is it really all that meaningful or is it just a distraction? There have to be a few favorites, watches that you reach for first without checking what you've worn lately. What are your first choices without taking into account all that you own, without looking at the collection or picturing about them all mentally? Can't be more than three or four.


Thank you! Those are really insightful questions. I'll ask myself those questions when I'm consolidating my pieces.



RustyBin5 said:


> Lovely collection - shows most based can be covered with a few watches.


Indeed it is. I hope to one day have a small collection that covers all bases like his!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Guys.

I found it.

The exit watch. The One to rule them all. The daily. The (almost) true "why would you even need other watches". 

It should arrive in a week, maximum two. It's quartz. And well under €300.

(It's not the Precista I was talking about earlier)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Also wanted to say I'm happy this one is back from service, finally (although ~ 1 month wait is not that long, considering).
















Been experimenting with strap options. Had it on a Fixo Flex yesterday, which I like a lot.









But for now I'll keep it on the lizard.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Guys.
> 
> I found it.
> 
> ...


Is it Rangeman?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Is it Rangeman?


No, it's analog.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Also wanted to say I'm happy this one is back from service, finally (although ~ 1 month wait is not that long, considering).
> 
> View attachment 12972483
> 
> ...


Lizard much better. Not a fan of the flex bracelet one bit really. So what's the latest "one" watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Guys.
> 
> I found it.
> 
> ...


Do you believe your own words?

Edit: I shouldn't be so sceptical, not helping your cause.. though, for any future temptations, be sure to show them for bashing here! Don't fall off the wagon again without even giving us a chance to help you stay on it...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Knew this timegrapher was a bad idea - guess my funds will be directed towards servicing costs for now. Steinhart Black Sea running 40 seconds a day fast (rest of the Steins are within cosc). Also the Fortis, the ex Mr C Longines and the Ginault are outwith accurate parameters. The Fortis is the most alarming. The beat error is 7.2 which is UBER high and amplitude at 170 which is at least 100 less than it should be. Grimy jewels methinks but in any event it's going for a spa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Was going to hold off until I received it, due to there not being too many great photos of it online.

I imagine it may be a bit of an anticlimax. But it's a diver.









Not the biggest fan of NATO straps, so I will likely end up putting a bracelet on it, like this:









(neither my photo)

These are the same watches, but the bracelet one is with the Broadarrow dial as sold by Eddie at Timefactors many years ago. Zeno still makes them with their own name on it.

39mm across bezel, 47mm lug to lug is at the very maximum what I prefer. 10yr lithium battery, Ronda 715Li 5 jewel quartz movement (swiss made gold plated version) with 10yr battery. 300m WR. Nice dial. Could've done without the date but it's not a deal breaker. Honestly, I think I will sell everything else and just keep one mechanical to alternate with.



RustyBin5 said:


> Lizard much better. Not a fan of the flex bracelet one bit really. So what's the latest "one" watch


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Do you believe your own words?
> 
> Edit: I shouldn't be so sceptical, not helping your cause.. though, for any future temptations, be sure to show them for bashing here! Don't fall off the wagon again without even giving us a chance to help you stay on it...


Don't worry, I'm not even officially in WPAC anymore. I can do whatever I want. I just hang around to annoy you guys


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Was going to hold off until I received it, due to there not being too many great photos of it online.
> 
> I imagine it may be a bit of an anticlimax. But it's a diver.
> 
> ...


Wow! Is it going to be the Zeno dial or the Broadarrow dial? I much prefer the Broadarrow dial, though now that you've mentioned they still make this.... really makes me want to get one... The thing that puts this above the CWC is definitely the removable spring bars that allow for strap options, and like you, NATOs don't really cut it for me.



thefruitbar said:


> Thanks I'll work on the basis of that list! The Promaster is the normal black dialed version with the Kanji day wheel, though there was a blue dial for sale at the sales corner recently... :think: I think I'll let the white dial Seiko go because the mid-size just doesn't suit me. I'll also keep the TinTin Swatches because I'm a huge fan of the comic... that is until the day I own a TinTin Speedy haha


And also I might flip the Squale, as the the CWC SBS can be the PVD watch in my collection, but I really love the style of the Squale and that orange minute hand...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Don't worry, I'm not even officially in WPAC anymore. I can do whatever I want. I just hang around to annoy you guys


..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> Was going to hold off until I received it, due to there not being too many great photos of it online.
> 
> I imagine it may be a bit of an anticlimax. But it's a diver.
> 
> ...


Thats a bit like Hornet saying he found his exit watch and its a 36mm omega dress watch. Just not going to happen because its so far from his preferred styling. That zeno is cool, just a stretch to imagine that as your daily wear.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Don't worry, I'm not even officially in WPAC anymore. I can do whatever I want. I just hang around to annoy you guys


Be interested in your thoughts on the bezel. Got my hands on one a while back and hated the bezel. Quite loose and lots of play in it and didn't centre at 12. Hope yours is better than that ofc 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Guys.
> 
> I found it.
> 
> ...


Dude please stop, my sides!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here to remind you there's some of us wearing 1 watch almost exclusively. It can be done lads. Still got the (relatively) inexpensive quartz field watch and the Precista PRS14 (stripped crown), but I wear this 36mm oldie about 90% of the time. Been like this since December 1st.

@MrCairo - from 34/35mm vintage to a rough and tumble inelegant diver? C'mon now, you're not even trying. You're making laugh though.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

thach said:


> Here to remind you there's some of us wearing 1 watch almost exclusively............ but I wear this 36mm oldie about 90% of the time.......


Very few WIS who couldn't or wouldn't wear a 36mm Explorer I 90% of the time. That is low hanging fruit.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Heljestrand said:


> Very few WIS who couldn't or wouldn't wear a 36mm Explorer I 90% of the time. That is low hanging fruit.


I know. I'm lazy. I did take the time to sell off a bunch of watches that sat around to pay for it though.

edit: What I really mean to say is that you know full well many of us in this thread have at LEAST the equivalent of this watch tied up in many watches. Some own many watches which cost much much much more than this old Explorer. But we want "options". We make up excuses about needing something for each occasion. We want full boxes and papers or we won't wear it. It has to have an OEM bracelet.

It may be low hanging fruit, but plenty of us are walking right past that fruit and will continue to wring our hands about how hungry we are.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

thach said:


> I know. I'm lazy. I did take the time to sell off a bunch of watches that sat around to pay for it though.


So you had even "filler" laying around ticking that funded a nice 36mm Explorer I? You did very well to rid yourself of unwanted things and acquire a truly classic and sophisticated timepiece then Sir. Bravo sincerely!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay gents.....last one sold.(amazing what happens when you drop the price to 30% less than what everyone else is asking for the same watch) Once I ship today, I'm done. 8 watches and about as many straps in the last 60 days, SOLD. Postal worker thinks I'm crazy. He's not far off.

I'll do a SOTC in the next few weeks and then make my less than graceful exit.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay gents.....last one sold.(amazing what happens when you drop the price to 30% less than what everyone else is asking for the same watch) Once I ship today, I'm done. 8 watches and about as many straps in the last 60 days, SOLD. Postal worker thinks I'm crazy. He's not far off.
> 
> I'll do a SOTC in the next few weeks and then make my less than graceful exit.


Major congratulations. Off the hamster wheel.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

So with the eBay 20% off promo that happened I broke down and ordered a sumo. It will be replacing my turtle padi that is your for sale, and should fund at least 2/3 of the sumo. I've always lusted after this model and for $350 shipped it was too good to say no

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

thach said:


> edit: What I really mean to say is that you know full well many of us in this thread have at LEAST the equivalent of this watch tied up in many watches. Some own many watches which cost much much much more than this old Explorer. But we want "options". We make up excuses about needing something for each occasion. We want full boxes and papers or we won't wear it. It has to have an OEM bracelet.
> 
> It may be low hanging fruit, but plenty of us are walking right past that fruit and will continue to wring our hands about how hungry we are.


So true. I've put a stop at my acquisitions cause I have way more money tied up in watches than I should. Looking forward to owning just 3-4 watches, not necessarily by consolidating money into higher-tier watches.

Nothing particularly wrong with spending money on watches, its just that I have other fun things to spend my money on. Funneled about $1500 to audio and thoroughly enjoying the results, much more so that just having yet another watch option. Sure, watches keep their worth but where's the fun in that? I feel much better listening to my favorite music than staring at my watch box Smeagol-style


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> staring at my watch box Smeagol-style


I'm going to borrow that quote extensively

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Heljestrand said:


> So you had even "filler" laying around ticking that funded a nice 36mm Explorer I? You did very well to rid yourself of unwanted things and acquire a truly classic and sophisticated timepiece then Sir. Bravo sincerely!


I suck at articulating my thoughts. I didn't say "filler". In fact, I sold off non-fillers to get to get here. What I mean is that I choose to only wear one watch at a time and ANY watch not being worn is literally just sitting there in a watch box. Doesn't mean they're "unwanted" things. They can be all quality watches. Three/four/five Sinn/Damasko/MKII/Whatever... can easily turn into 1 (fill in the blank).

I'm not trying to be holier than thou. I'm in the same boat as everyone here and I want to stop the madness.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

thach said:


> almost


This is what I take away from what you said, my lad.

Weren't you banned, by the way?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I'm just playin' with y'all (in my best Southern accent)

Selling everything, ha! Exit watch, ha! I have another one incoming besides the diver. I ain't never gonna stop!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

thefruitbar said:


> Wow! Is it going to be the Zeno dial or the Broadarrow dial? I much prefer the Broadarrow dial, though now that you've mentioned they still make this.... really makes me want to get one... The thing that puts this above the CWC is definitely the removable spring bars that allow for strap options, and like you, NATOs don't really cut it for me.


Broadarrow cannot be found new anymore. It's the ZENO. There are still some available, both the PRS 3 (steel) and PRS 4 (PVD). I can hook you up if you want!

the 4 (pvd):


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Broadarrow cannot be found new anymore. It's the ZENO. There are still some available, both the PRS 3 (steel) and PRS 4 (PVD). I can hook you up if you want!


Hey hey, popping in while banned is one thing, but no enabling other members !


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

thach said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > So you had even "filler" laying around ticking that funded a nice 36mm Explorer I? You did very well to rid yourself of unwanted things and acquire a truly classic and sophisticated timepiece then Sir. Bravo sincerely!
> ...


I totally understand where you are coming from. Kudos for a great choice!


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Broadarrow cannot be found new anymore. It's the ZENO. There are still some available, both the PRS 3 (steel) and PRS 4 (PVD). I can hook you up if you want!
> 
> the 4 (pvd):
> 
> View attachment 12973229


oh no :-x

Edit: Gonna have to tell myself I really want the Broadarrow dial not the Zeno...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Broadarrow cannot be found new anymore. It's the ZENO. There are still some available, both the PRS 3 (steel) and PRS 4 (PVD). I can hook you up if you want!
> 
> the 4 (pvd):
> 
> View attachment 12973229


You may be a lost cause Mr C. but no enabling please !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> You may be a lost cause Mr C. but no enabling please !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is a very nicely designed case, i like it very much. but i don't know why they bothered putting that "6" and the "9" 
on the dial, or the "up" arrow pointing up, as if gravity may have stopped pulling? but most of all, i remember, that
i really do not need another watch


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

besides the one i'm designing 

i have a 6105 case, and i want to install a blue mother-of-pearl dial in it, and
leave it completely sterile, no text, no hour or minute markers, just blue m.o.p.,
glowing green hands, something that really evokes being in the sea. and the
bezel insert will be plain, with just one lumed triangle to match the lumed hands,
so timing in some sense is still possible.

so my question is, does anyone know how to source a sterile 28.5mm blue
m.o.p. dial?

i think this would be an ideal exit watch...plus, i already have most of what
in need to make






it.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> besides the one i'm designing
> 
> i have a 6105 case, and i want to install a blue mother-of-pearl dial in it, and
> leave it completely sterile, no text, no hour or minute markers, just blue m.o.p.,
> ...


Cool idea. Telling time roughly is possible without markers, but i am not sure how you would be timing anything with that... aside from the triangle, you would need at least a minute scale on either bezel or dial; at the minimum you might get away with just 5-minute marks. How else would you determine how much time passed? 
I'd suggest to use a chapter ring with minute markers and keep the rest sterile. Think that could still be subtle.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HAGWE









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> HAGWE
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I see why you chose that as the Exit Watch. That's timeless, congrats on a hell of a watch VWG!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> I see why you chose that as the Exit Watch. That's timeless, congrats on a hell of a watch VWG!


Agree.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Agree.


LOVE IT!!! b-):-!


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> I see why you chose that as the Exit Watch. That's timeless, congrats on a hell of a watch VWG!


Agreed. Btw how does this Exit watch thing work?


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

peterr said:


> so my question is, does anyone know how to source a sterile 28.5mm blue
> m.o.p. dial?


 Have you contacted the folks at DragonShroud? MoP dials are right in their wheelhouse https://www.dragonshroud.com/dials


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

thefruitbar said:


> Agreed. Btw how does this Exit watch thing work?


That's a good question. I suppose it's subjective and dependent on one's mindset. I've wondered the same thing.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> HAGWE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks superb mate 
What size is it? 44?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

thefruitbar said:


> Agreed. Btw how does this Exit watch thing work?


Exit watch is pretty much the same as Grail watch. It's the watch that would satisfy you so much that you wouldn't want any others so it makes exiting the hobby easy I guess.

The hard bit is finding it - for me it's an exit collection and a Glashutte and a Tudor Sub would be my two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

thefruitbar said:


> Agreed. Btw how does this Exit watch thing work?


Supposedly the watch you buy that satisfies you so much you won't need any other watch, so you exit the hobby.

Its a dangerous concept though... Don't fall in the trap of it just being an excuse to buy a really expensive watch, and then concluding it might not be the exit from the hobby after all.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Cool idea. Telling time roughly is possible without markers, but i am not sure how you would be timing anything with that... aside from the triangle, you would need at least a minute scale on either bezel or dial; at the minimum you might get away with just 5-minute marks. How else would you determine how much time passed?
> I'd suggest to use a chapter ring with minute markers and keep the rest sterile. Think that could still be subtle.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


well, what it's really for, and the reason it might be a good exit watch, is it's meant to
be a meditation timer. i sit for an hour at a time. so all i need is to match the triangular
lume on the rotating bezel to the minute hand, when it's back in alignment, an hour has
passed. but yes, otherwise, it's a "ballpark" watch, like a movado or such....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> well, what it's really for, and the reason it might be a good exit watch, is it's meant to
> be a meditation timer. i sit for an hour at a time. so all i need is to match the triangular
> lume on the rotating bezel to the minute hand, when it's back in alignment, an hour has
> passed. but yes, otherwise, it's a "ballpark" watch, like a movado or such....


Alright, ya i guess you can time 1 hour intervals perfectly 
Though, for meditation, personally I prefer not to see the time passing. There are plenty timing apps for meditation; just sit without a sense of time until a bell sounds.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> HAGWE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very kewl on your wrist VWG congrats!


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Brian61992 said:


> State of the collection. Although the skipper and el primero must go. Going to try really hard not to make a purchase this year.


This looks like a great collection, and collection size, just as it is.
To me, it doesn't look like selling to reduce the collection size is necessary at all.
Selling a watch because you want something else to replace it is a great plan.
It's your collection, so you should choose which way to go with it.
Enjoy.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Responsible buying is what I'm after. WPAC might mean different things to different people as abstinence from anything is a tough road.
> 
> If you've reduced your collection, great. If you've slowed your purchases, even better. Baby steps for most of us.
> Some will have to get out all together and that's OK too.
> ...


Exactly. You hit the nail precisely on the head.

I think everyone can set their own goals to achieve in 2018.
A reduction to a one or two watch collection might be right for some, while a slow-down on purchases might be right for another.
Not everyone is in the same time and place in their life, so full-on, cold-turkey, abstinence might not be exactly what each and every member needs right now.
Use WPAC to set goals that are appropriate for you and the direction you want your collection to go.

Let's encourage and support each other toward achieving our watch collecting goals for 2018, whatever they might be.

...Unless it is an increase in the collection size...
The In-coming/What have you got in the mail threads are for celebrating fleet expansion, IMO.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

thefruitbar said:


> Hi everyone. I came across this thread some time back and hoped I didn't have to join it, but things are getting a little out of hand so I must take action.
> 
> SOTC:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club.

Realizing that things are getting it off hand is what brought each of us to Hornet99's club.

Nobody can force you to do anything to don't want to do. (Unless you're married to them.) 

There are some suggestions early in the thread about choosing what to sell carefully to avoid regretting the sale of a watch that you liked.

My suggestion is this; If you are not totally, completely sure that you don't want the watch anymore, put it out of sight (in a drawer or closet) for a few months. If you haven't thought about it at all in that time then you will most likely not miss it after you sell it. If you find that your interest in the watch is rekindled when you see it again, then it is probably a keeper. 
If you take it out of the penalty boxafter a few months and you still don't feel the love, then it might be time to think about seling it.

Enjoy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TJ Boogie said:


> I see why you chose that as the Exit Watch. That's timeless, congrats on a hell of a watch VWG!





Heljestrand said:


> Agree.





thefruitbar said:


> Agreed. Btw how does this Exit watch thing work?





RustyBin5 said:


> Looks superb mate
> What size is it? 44?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





georgefl74 said:


> Looks very kewl on your wrist VWG congrats!


Thanks you gents!

Yes this is a 44mm.

I dont really know how the exit thing works. But it was time for me. I started my own WPAC journey in 2016. My journey always looked like 3 out 2 in; 4 out 6 in; 5 out 2 in, etc....the graph had lots of variances but the trend line was always towards less watch, better focused collection, higher quality, more comfortable, and more wrist time. I'm happy with the 5 I have now. I have some overlap in divers but both are different enough that i dont feel like they are the same thing. I'm glad to push the pause button here with a spring drive movement, which i think is just incredible and forward thinking tech.

Like i told my brother, exit is the plan for the forseeable future.......12 to 24 months is all i can reasonably forecast. Long term i want to reduce further but to do thay i have to have a real relationship with my collection to know what stays and goes.

Ive transferred all but $300 out of PP and into my regular bank account. That $300 is for a red rock canvas strap for the GS, an Erikas original for my SLA, Heuerville strap for the Speedy. Rubber BC strap for my beater IF my current rubber strap doesnt work for it...this will be a preowned pickup for sure. Monta stays on bracelet or i have plenty of 20mm natos. Its so thin the extra thickness of the nato doesnt bother me. I might get a Blu Shark 2 piece nato in sand color for it. I can always swap it to the speedy if i want to.

Thanks again fellas!

VWG

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Would love to see a current SOTC photo VWG. The GS is extra nice.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks you gents!
> 
> Yes this is a 44mm.
> 
> ...


I think the WIS illness has limits. If you are selling one to buy one then it stands to reason you will do that transaction for a better watch. With that in mind I can't genuinely see where you could go from a GS spring drive diver. Good job bro 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

son2silver said:


> Have you contacted the folks at DragonShroud? MoP dials are right in their wheelhouse https://www.dragonshroud.com/dials


thank you very much....i'll have to see if they're willing to sell me a sterile dial, but i'm finding
hands there that are not available anywhere else, and when you go to the first place you can
think of for hands, you're more often than not told they're not in stock, or, offered something
you did not ask for  thanks again


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Current SOTC (all others are for sale)

It's not as bad as I thought.

*Daily* (currently being serviced so can't take photo myself)









*Tool / casual / accurate timer *on its way to me, will take photo when here.









The literal flagship and *dress *watch, the Longines Flagship









*Beater*









With these four, I think I can give it a rest and not buy anything else for at least a week or so.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Current SOTC (all others are for sale)
> 
> It's not as bad as I thought.
> 
> ...


You not still got that little digi also?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Aye, but that's just lying around doing duty as bedside alarm clock now



RustyBin5 said:


> You not still got that little digi also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

So steinhart released the gmt pepsi in 39mm as well as the black ceramic bezel version. Fortunately I'm happy enough with the 39coke old logo one. Bullet dodged. Looks nice though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Another day another strap change 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> So steinhart released the gmt pepsi in 39mm as well as the black ceramic bezel version. Fortunately I'm happy enough with the 39coke old logo one. Bullet dodged. Looks nice though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hornet's in trouble

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hornet's in trouble
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


First one to tell him gets shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Somehow I lost the quoted part when I posted this, and it doesn't make as much sense now.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Another day another strap change


That is a *great *strap for that watch


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> That is a *great *strap for that watch


Thanks Mr C. It does look good although not the comfiest tbh. Could do with being softened considerably / any idea how you do that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

In other news OVM mk1 finally OHPF. Took long enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hornet's in trouble
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Not until he has the stupidity to sign on here again.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

No idea, really.. just wear a lot?



RustyBin5 said:


> Thanks Mr C. It does look good although not the comfiest tbh. Could do with being softened considerably / any idea how you do that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> No idea, really.. just wear a lot?


It's quite dry, wondered if I could oil it somehow but way out my depth with that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's quite dry, wondered if I could oil it somehow but way out my depth with that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just tie them tight around one of the little pillows in my watchbox and leave them for a week or so. Breaks them in.

You could wax them but dunno exactly what's the wax strapmakers use. I believe its the original stuff made by bees.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's quite dry, wondered if I could oil it somehow but way out my depth with that











.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

That's what she said!!!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 12978087
> 
> 
> .
> ...


?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

To break straps in, find something the same circumference as your wrist, and put your watch on that for a while.
I use one of those gel deodorants. It gets the strap to a shape I can comfortably wear it in just one night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

SOTC: Lots of pics coming through. Pardon me I'm not very sure how to reduce the size of the photographs. This isn't all there is, but the rest of the pieces are quite well known so I think I don't have to overcrowd the page and post pics of them.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thefruitbar said:


> SOTC: Lots of pics coming through. Pardon me I'm not very sure how to reduce the size of the photographs. This isn't all there is, but the rest of the pieces are quite well known so I think I don't have to overcrowd the page and post pics of them.
> 
> View attachment 12980527
> View attachment 12980529
> ...


Tremendous collection. But unless you are happy just looking at them in a box, you should sell.

That black chrono makes me happy just looking at it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The first 2 Seikos pictured are fantastic. The white dialed Quartz diver is a favorite, great shots. Tough decisions to be made there.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Keep the 7a and 6139 chronos, and vintage Quartz divers. And I say that for a reason. These are harder and harder to find. You might have the same situation with me and Spork. Sold mine, now unobtainium.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmmm...just listed a watch on eBay and it got sold in fifteen minutes flat, before I managed to list it here too. Anyone has shipped to Brazil before? I guess I'd better upgrade to DHL, guy deserves that.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmmm...just listed a watch on eBay and it got sold in fifteen minutes flat, before I managed to list it here too. Anyone has shipped to Brazil before? I guess I'd better upgrade to DHL, guy deserves that.


Whoa there. Use eBay GSP. Your responsibility ends once you have delivered it to eBay's depot in your own country. If it goes missing etc on the rest of the journey then ebay pick up the tab.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> georgefl74 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...just listed a watch on eBay and it got sold in fifteen minutes flat, before I managed to list it here too. Anyone has shipped to Brazil before? I guess I'd better upgrade to DHL, guy deserves that.
> ...


Sage advice. Cover your assets.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Whoa there. Use eBay GSP. Your responsibility ends once you have delivered it to eBay's depot in your own country. If it goes missing etc on the rest of the journey then ebay pick up the tab.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's only available in the US and UK Rusty AFAIK. I've been on the receiving end but can't send through them unfortunately.

Well the guy looks legit, had a Citizen lineup as a cover on his ebay page and the watch was a Citizen quartz.

Funny how its hard to place a price on some obscure stuff, it was nice to have it out the door before I could count up to a hundred but it leaves me wondering if I undervalued it. Ah well.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> That's only available in the US and UK Rusty AFAIK. I've been on the receiving end but can't send through them unfortunately.
> 
> Well the guy looks legit, had a Citizen lineup as a cover on his ebay page and the watch was a Citizen quartz.
> 
> Funny how its hard to place a price on some obscure stuff, it was nice to have it out the door before I could count up to a hundred but it leaves me wondering if I undervalued it. Ah well.


seems like stuff either sells really fast, or sits around forever, so really, i'm happy when it sells
fast. what amazes me is how many potential "buyers" won't negotiate...i wouldn't ever let $50
get in the way of buying or selling a watch....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That's only available in the US and UK Rusty AFAIK. I've been on the receiving end but can't send through them unfortunately.
> 
> Well the guy looks legit, had a Citizen lineup as a cover on his ebay page and the watch was a Citizen quartz.
> 
> Funny how its hard to place a price on some obscure stuff, it was nice to have it out the door before I could count up to a hundred but it leaves me wondering if I undervalued it. Ah well.


Ye - sold listings prob is best starting point for pricing. I recall struggling to price this previously









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ye - sold listings prob is best starting point for pricing. I recall struggling to price this previously
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did it sell?? lol

There's a whole world outside forums and prices in the sales thread may be quite different than prices on the open market. Recently I sold a Seiko 6M26 chronograph on the bay, someone tried to sell a similar one in the sales thread here and had a hard time, ended up sold for 130$ or less so my expectations were low; listed it for 250$ and boom, out it went in 4 hours with people asking me whether the listing was still on a few days down the line.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ye - sold listings prob is best starting point for pricing. I recall struggling to price this previously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would be struggling to figure out how to work those dials...i have a similarly difficult watch,
a nelco with 3 rotating bezels, part of why i bought it was that i might figure out how to actually use it...
it's been on sale on the bay for ages now, it's not moving, no one is offering anything, and it is
a o.b.o. listing....


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ye - sold listings prob is best starting point for pricing. I recall struggling to price this previously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be rude, but that is fugly IMHO.

Selling was the way to go


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> i would be struggling to figure out how to work those dials...i have a similarly difficult watch,
> a nelco with 3 rotating bezels, part of why i bought it was that i might figure out how to actually use it...
> it's been on sale on the bay for ages now, it's not moving, no one is offering anything, and it is
> a o.b.o. listing....


Yeah it sold - pretty quickly once I listed it. That pic is actually from one that is currently listed for sale - I no longer have pics of my own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

And here's one I kinda had to sell but also kinda regret selling. It's just so damn COOL, and it was totally mint. 
Fs citizen world timer hidden shutter U010 calibre. With manual (no box sorry)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=3698394&share_type=t

But I picked it up for like £22.50 in an auction almost by accident!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

That was 2 yrs ago mind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Ahhh...I’ve been MIA for minute. WPAC is still going strong I see.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> So steinhart released the gmt pepsi in 39mm as well as the black ceramic bezel version. Fortunately I'm happy enough with the 39coke old logo one. Bullet dodged. Looks nice though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on you for not giving I to the temptation.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Another day another strap change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of those look great, but the NATO looks like a perfect match for that watch.
I'm usually not a big fan of NATO style straps, but that watch and that strap work extremely well together.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

thefruitbar said:


> SOTC: Lots of pics coming through. Pardon me I'm not very sure how to reduce the size of the photographs. This isn't all there is, but the rest of the pieces are quite well known so I think I don't have to overcrowd the page and post pics of them.
> 
> View attachment 12980527
> View attachment 12980529
> ...


That's a gorgeous collection. I'd be hard pressed to sell any one of those.
Unless you need to free up funds for something urgent, don't rush to sell anything.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

fogbound said:


> Ahhh...I've been MIA for minute. WPAC is still going strong I see.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Welcome back.


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

Hornet, you are definitely the voice of reason I need this year. My current SOTC is as follows:









On reflection, too many affordables to scratch particular itches - submariner, GMT, flieger. Since buying my Speedy I rarely wear anything else. I've had to force myself to wear watches apart from my Speedy and Type B flieger in rotation. I always wear a dive watch to work given I wash my hands numerous times per day and can get various fluids over my hands and arms so I need to keep one with good water resistance and legibility at least.

Anyway for 2018 I'd like to reduce this box to a single row of 5.

It's gonna be hard - I wore the Orient bambino to every interview I had last year and it seemed to bring me good luck - landed everything I wanted. My Sea Urchin was the watch I wore on my Japan trip with my old man which was such a good bonding experience for both of us (also my first mechanical).

Already decided to sell the Tiger Concepts top left, 39mm OVM, Tisell B dial flieger, Parnis GMT. Need to decide another 3 to sell once by Stowa gets in!! Wish me luck my dudes.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

dustpilot said:


> Welcome back.


Thanks for the WB!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

fogbound said:


> Ahhh...I've been MIA for minute. WPAC is still going strong I see.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mr. Tudor Himself! Bay Strong! Welcome back Fogbound, it's great to see you!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Double Post


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

TJ Boogie said:


> Mr. Tudor Himself! Bay Strong! Welcome back Fogbound, it's great to see you!


Tj! Thanks! You been watch behaving?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

fogbound said:


> Tj! Thanks! You been watch behaving?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Much better, all's been copasetic for some time. How about yourself, and how's life?


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

TJ Boogie said:


> Much better, all's been copasetic for some time. How about yourself, and how's life?


Doing well thanks. I can't say I've been good about watches but I certainly haven't been bad.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

fogbound said:


> Doing well thanks. I can't say I've been good about watches but I certainly haven't been bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm glad you're good man. Per the watches, if buying gets bad this is still a great place to come in order to stop, or take a break and re-up.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmmm...just listed a watch on eBay and it got sold in fifteen minutes flat, before I managed to list it here too. Anyone has shipped to Brazil before? I guess I'd better upgrade to DHL, guy deserves that.


I shipped to Brazil with EMS succesfully, but DHL is a worry-free alternative for sure. Try and keep the package under 1kg though or DHL will be rather pricey (~70€ here for >1kg to the Americas. Under 1kg is ~50€)

GSP is indeed only available for shipments originating from UK/US addresses


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I shipped to Brazil with EMS succesfully, but DHL is a worry-free alternative for sure. Try and keep the package under 1kg though or DHL will be rather pricey (~70€ here for >1kg to the Americas. Under 1kg is ~50€)
> 
> GSP is indeed only available for shipments originating from UK/US addresses


Package is about 400g so no issue there. Should be paying about 30 euros. Exchanged whatsapp numbers with the guy, turns out he's 25 with a killer Citizen collection. Go figure.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

dustpilot said:


> Good on you for not giving I to the temptation.


Well I have this to tick the 39mm pepsi box already also







between it and the 39 coke I'm happy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ok guys been bad (again). ☹. But been hunting one of these for over a year so kinda had to fire the bullet when the opportunity presented itself. Go easy on me . Have to sell one now - that's the hard bit...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

That's an interesting take on the date wheel. Have they printed it sideways?

Edit: reminds me of CW designs


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

It's just printed orientated so it lines up with the window. Logical to me (zenith take note). Damasko DSub does it also









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Joining the club today. I have already bought 2 watches this year an Omega Aqua Terra 8900 and an Archemide 42A Pilot. On the good side I sold two an Omega SMP 300 and a Tisell Hulk to make room for the new two. So the box now has 8 in it and that’s it for this year and I hope the club protects me in times of temptation.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Killarney said:


> Joining the club today. I have already bought 2 watches this year an Omega Aqua Terra 8900 and an Archemide 42A Pilot. On the good side I sold two an Omega SMP 300 and a Tisell Hulk to make room for the new two. So the box now has 8 in it and that's it for this year and I hope the club protects me in times of temptation.


WPAC isn't going to protect you from temptation, but maybe we can help you make better choices?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Killarney said:


> Joining the club today. I have already bought 2 watches this year an Omega Aqua Terra 8900 and an Archemide 42A Pilot. On the good side I sold two an Omega SMP 300 and a Tisell Hulk to make room for the new two. So the box now has 8 in it and that's it for this year and I hope the club protects me in times of temptation.


That's an interesting collection. Setting everything to 10:08:37 was a nice touch. :-!

Feel free to post any temptations for the savage Croatian treatment.

The GMT Master is a personal favorite as well, although it would be one of maybe three watches top I'd own at the same time. Don't reckon I'd give cheaper watches time on the wrist should I own a much more expensive piece. How do you divide time between those?


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Never worn the Deep blue but use it for its amazing lume at night. Instead of turning on the light or checking my phone it’s like a small lamp on the bed locker. The Certina was one of my first purchases and my only quartz but again gets no wrist time. The Longines is my daily beater. I love both Freddie’s for dress requirements and every collection needs a Flieger imho, maybe an IWC down the road but for now that’s fine. I try to devide time between the main six depending on mood what I’m wearing.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Killarney said:


> Joining the club today. I have already bought 2 watches this year an Omega Aqua Terra 8900 and an Archemide 42A Pilot. On the good side I sold two an Omega SMP 300 and a Tisell Hulk to make room for the new two. So the box now has 8 in it and that's it for this year and I hope the club protects me in times of temptation.


I could keep the top row and be done, Diver, GADA, dress and weekender.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Killarney said:


> Never worn the Deep blue but use it for its amazing lume at night. Instead of turning on the light or checking my phone it's like a small lamp on the bed locker. The Certina was one of my first purchases and my only quartz but again gets no wrist time. The Longines is my daily beater. I love both Freddie's for dress requirements and every collection needs a Flieger imho, maybe an IWC down the road but for now that's fine. I try to devide time between the main six depending on mood what I'm wearing.


Sell the bottom row and the Archimede, buy the IWC then get the hell out of here and never look back. You're done for life with those 4.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Killarney said:


> Never worn the Deep blue but use it for its amazing lume at night. Instead of turning on the light or checking my phone it's like a small lamp on the bed locker. The Certina was one of my first purchases and my only quartz but again gets no wrist time. The Longines is my daily beater. I love both Freddie's for dress requirements and every collection needs a Flieger imho, maybe an IWC down the road but for now that's fine. I try to devide time between the main six depending on mood what I'm wearing.


If you never wear the certina and have never worn the deep blue you already know what to do. I too love the gmt master although the PCL are a deal breaker for me tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Killarney said:


> Never worn the Deep blue but use it for its amazing lume at night. Instead of turning on the light or checking my phone it's like a small lamp on the bed locker. The Certina was one of my first purchases and my only quartz but again gets no wrist time. The Longines is my daily beater. I love both Freddie's for dress requirements and every collection needs a Flieger imho, maybe an IWC down the road but for now that's fine. I try to devide time between the main six depending on mood what I'm wearing.


Did someone call for the Savage Croatian ?

Sell the DB and Certina. Keep the money for IWC. If you get tempted in the meantime prepare for roast?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Did someone call for the Savage Croatian ?
> 
> Sell the DB and Certina. Keep the money for IWC. If you get tempted in the meantime prepare for roast?


Prepare for roast, how do we do that? Bath in marinade?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Actually had a think about my dearer watches yesterday and surprisingly (to me) came to conclusion that it's time to sell my Black Bay 41. I'll decide later today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

5 Days in and I'm at +/- 0 seconds per day









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> 5 Days in and I'm at +/- 0 seconds per day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quartz 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

BB41 listed for sale ☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Quartz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spring drive!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> 5 Days in and I'm at +/- 0 seconds per day


That's pretty good. You know, due to wearing (mostly) vintage watches for a while, I had let go of the accuracy thing. Wasn't even measuring them. I had accepted that even with high beat mechanicals there will always be some deviation, eventually (even though my briefly owned Longines Ultra Chron was scarily accurate, despite being 50 odd years old; about 2 sec per _week_).

I still don't measure mechanicals and only take issue with their accuracy if they're more than 5 minutes off at the end of the week. Getting accustomed with vintage pieces has a sort of Dr. Strangelove effect: you stop worrying and start loving the inaccuracy. That is, you accept them for what they are, you adjust your expectations. I will not demand from mechanicals something they are not. But I do want accuracy _somehow_, in something.

Perhaps this is, paradoxically enough, what led me to rediscovering and finding a new appreciation for quartz (and its kin, eco-drive, kinetic, and, if I may be so broad-sweeping, spring drive).

If I ignore all irrational feelings about (historical) horology, technically speaking quartz is superior. Even better than traditional quartz is something whereby no battery is needed at all (kinetic, solar, spring drive).

But I can't ignore all emotions involved with mechanical technology. I'll always have some vintage Longines around (perhaps even as daily wear).

Which leads me to my conclusion, which is that Spring Drive is probably the perfect marriage between the two, and maybe the perfect watch that bridges these seemingly opposing technologies and satisfies both the emotional side of a WIS as well as the (more logical) accuracy part.

All this to say, VWG, that this (any spring drive really) is a perfect choice for an "exit" watch when one is no longer a normal person that can make do with a $15 timex or casio (as most of the "normal" population can). So, another congratulations from me for your excellent choice. It makes lots of sense to me today, now that I indeed have learned to stop worrying and love the horological bomb that is quartz technology.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> All this to say, VWG, that this (any spring drive really) is a perfect choice for an "exit" watch when one is no longer a normal person that can make do with a $15 timex or casio (as most of the "normal" population can). So, another congratulations from me for your excellent choice. It makes lots of sense to me today, now that I indeed have learned to stop worrying and love the horological bomb that is quartz technology.


Thank you! I agree completely about Spring Drive being a perfect blend. This is my 2nd Spring Drive watch and I much prefer this to the 36k hi-beats. My last Spring Drive was accurate to about 2 seconds per month. The long power reserve (72 hr) is a nice bonus. Normal automatics tend to have erratic results as their Power Reserve dwindles (usually under 50%). But the SD movement seems to tick very consistently no matter if the PR is at 100% or 10%. On this specific watch the added bonus of Titanium construction makes it "the perfect watch" for me. I love Ti because living in Texas and working in environments that regularly approach 150+ degrees, the watch just doesn't heat up as much on your wrist. I'm sure there is some technical metallurgy terms that more accurately describe this effect but I don't know it.

I still need to do a group shot. Right now this feels like it was a great decision. I haven't perused WatchRecon at all but my watchrecon alerts have been changed to watch strap related alerts! I still bump my one last watch strap that I am trying to sell. I still plan on buying a canvas strap and an Erikas Original strap.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Spring drive!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


lol I know. Was pulling your chain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Spring drive!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


NO ONE EXPECTED SPANISH INQUISITION!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Spring drive looks very good on paper; specs supposedly call for a service every three years but, to my limited understanding of schematics, this thing should run very very accurately for a large number of years. Anecdotal evidence from the forum supports that. It is however a bit weird that Seiko keeps on churning them with a power reserve indicator. Companies don't do stuff like that w/o good reason although they never admit it until the FDA or the EPA catch them cooking numbers with their emissions or something. Maybe it works better long term if you keep it running, like the old Seiko chronographs that get wear from holding the gears in place. We'll see.

Right now I own 4 autos and 6 quartzes and that's a good enough ratio for me. Autos need some runtime to work optimally (as Rusty is finding out with his new friend, the venerable Timegrapher). Occasionally I feel some pressure to wear them, even if I don't feel like it that much, just cause the arbitrary month has passed since last time I wore them. That's unnecessary pressure in my life. f that.

I'm on the fence on vintage mechanicals. The one vintage Citizen I got last year as an experiment was just serviced to run within a few seconds per day and given that its from 1969, that felt amazing. But I put it up for sale since it looks battered and polishing it is supposedly an evil thing. Then again, a Citizen quartz from 1989 also got serviced (aka cleaned some dirt that had accumulated between contacts and oiled the hands) and run 5 seconds fast _per month_. A couple of other unserviced quartzes from the eighties run unserviced about 20 seconds fast per month. That feels right. Vintage quartz has a much higher chance of working _well_ than vintage mechanicals, which do work but in most cases _barely_. I wouldn't enjoy wearing a vintage watch that's too far off, it feels out of spec, unfixed, broken. Even though its to be expected, I know, but it would be the equivalent of a sixties car that can't get faster than 10 mph. Its sad. You either fix it, or toss it, that's my prerogative.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Meanwhile, I even put Ms Cairo's watch up for sale. It was her (almost) daily, but she's selling it to fund another purchase (sound familiar anyone?).

Though, at 38mm, it's bigger than what I normally wear...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Meanwhile, I even put Ms Cairo's watch up for sale. It was her (almost) daily, but she's selling it to fund another purchase (sound familiar anyone?).
> 
> Though, at 38mm, it's bigger than what I normally wear...
> 
> View attachment 12987415


It's gorgeous. Is she selling it to you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's gorgeous. Is she selling it to you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You win the thread.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey gang. So with my 40th one year out (and some doubts quelled with regards to whether I even want to celebrate the event with a watch) I have started saving for the occasion. I do have some philosophical questions about a "big watch purchase" I'd be interested in the WPAC's opinions on though. So in the interest of helping me figure out what direction makes the most sense to go in please weigh in on the following. Should my higher-end 40th birthday watch be:

_A sporty MAGA that will be a daily wearer? _
*Pros:* Would get to wear and enjoy it every day pretty much. 
*Cons: *Would reduce the time my other watches (which I like!) get to be enjoyed on the wrist.

_An office/dress watch?
_*Pros: *Has a purpose in the collection and a specific utility in my day to day life. 
*Cons:* I don't especially think of myself as a "dress watch guy" and don't want to seem ostentatious in my business casual workplace.

_A tool watch for non office everyday wear? _ 
*Pros: *Lots of cool options in the bracket, built to withstand lots of abuse so I can rely on it for years to come. 
*Cons: *Not wanting to wear it to the office means I'd wear it evenings and weekends, leaving little time for other pieces.

I'm really trying to approach this from the perspective of wanting to try and create a balanced collection that I can enjoy and won't leave me wanting for anything else. I'm posing the question here in WPAC because I think this thread has good ideas on the topic of value, enjoyment of what you own and making solid, meaningful decisions about collecting that aren't driven by the "new watch" adrenaline rush. Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

RLextherobot said:


> Hey gang. So with my 40th one year out (and some doubts quelled with regards to whether I even want to celebrate the event with a watch) I have started saving for the occasion. I do have some philosophical questions about a "big watch purchase" I'd be interested in the WPAC's opinions on though. So in the interest of helping me figure out what direction makes the most sense to go in please weigh in on the following. Should my higher-end 40th birthday watch be:
> 
> _A sporty MAGA that will be a daily wearer? _
> *Pros:* Would get to wear and enjoy it every day pretty much.
> ...


Rolex Milgauss Z-Blue ticks all three for me. Picture from Hodinkee.com article.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

fogbound said:


> Rolex Milgauss Z-Blue ticks all three for me. Picture from Hodinkee.com article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty! I'm more looking for thoughts on utility and general collecting philosophies than specific watch recommendations though.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RLextherobot said:


> Very pretty! I'm more looking for thoughts on utility and general collecting philosophies than specific watch recommendations though.


If you like the watches you have why are you buying another one?

This is the WPAC, maybe not the most unbiased place to come for this advice on this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> If you like the watches you have why are you buying another one?
> 
> This is the WPAC, maybe not the most unbiased place to come for this advice on this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I dunno. We can do constructive....

Why not spend 2018 researching studying and formulating the perfect watch collection - ON PAPER!

Basrlworld is just round the corner. Drool over new releases. Analyse the watches you're after in terms of price before and after Basel. Could be the outdated gets cheaper towards the end of the year as stocks get cleared out and the new lines filter in. Late 2018 deals to be had and all that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> I'm really trying to approach this from the perspective of wanting to try and create a balanced collection that I can enjoy and *won't leave me wanting for anything else*.


You're answering your own question; it should be a watch you covet, a watch you keep coming back to but somehow haven't bought yet. Otherwise it won't be any more special than any other watch. The occasion you'd be buying it on is just a meaningless point in time, arbitrarily set as important somehow because it marks approximately 350,400 hours of existence. So what? That alone isn't making the watch 'special'.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh I dunno. We can do constructive....
> 
> Why not spend 2018 researching studying and formulating the perfect watch collection - ON PAPER!
> 
> ...


Now that's a good idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Hey gang. So with my 40th one year out (and some doubts quelled with regards to whether I even want to celebrate the event with a watch) I have started saving for the occasion. I do have some philosophical questions about a "big watch purchase" I'd be interested in the WPAC's opinions on though. So in the interest of helping me figure out what direction makes the most sense to go in please weigh in on the following. Should my higher-end 40th birthday watch be:
> 
> _A sporty MAGA that will be a daily wearer? _
> *Pros:* Would get to wear and enjoy it every day pretty much.
> ...


i'd say, and i'm a very young 59, get the watch that makes your heart beat faster, get a watch that
puts a swagger in your step, why the hell not? enjoying whatever watches you have is a way of
enjoying the f*@& out of this life, which is what we start learning in our 40's.

enjoy,

peterr


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Hey gang. So with my 40th one year out (and some doubts quelled with regards to whether I even want to celebrate the event with a watch) I have started saving for the occasion. I do have some philosophical questions about a "big watch purchase" I'd be interested in the WPAC's opinions on though. So in the interest of helping me figure out what direction makes the most sense to go in please weigh in on the following. Should my higher-end 40th birthday watch be:
> 
> _A sporty MAGA that will be a daily wearer? _
> *Pros:* Would get to wear and enjoy it every day pretty much.
> ...


Think George is probably right, the watch should find you and not the other way around. If you have to attempt to determine from which category a watch should come, you haven't found the watch yet.

Every time I've bought a watch to fill a "fill a spot in the collection" I've ultimely been dissatisfied with the purchase. On the other hand, when I've been drawn to a watch because I "really liked it" that watch has stayed around.

In other words, if it's the right watch you won't have to figure out where it fits.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Should my higher-end 40th birthday watch be:
> 
> _A sporty MAGA that will be a daily wearer? _
> *Pros:* Would get to wear and enjoy it every day pretty much.
> ...


I have been thinking about this for a while.

There is one more watch I would like to add. It is a "big watch purchase." My wiser spouse even gave me permission when I found one at a local shop. After spending a good bit of time on here, TRF, & Watchrecon, I knew the price was too high for the condition it was in. Even at the right price, it is more expensive than any watch I have owned. The plan is to make sure I still want it next year, and have enough in my watch kitty to cover it plus some non-watch items. Then a purchase is likely.

Even that would not be my only watch. Right now my OWC milsub gets more wrist time than the rest of my group. Wearing the others helps me realize I like the OWC best. There are more expensive and "better" dive watches out there. But after going through several divers, I know that is the one for me. I hope I don't ever change my mind on that.

Once I finish some traveling, I expect to sell many of my watches. My goal is to sell these in 2018.

I will have a smaller collection but every facet I need covered. My work is business casual and the rest of my life is even more casual.

One watch would not work for me. MrCairo's vintage watches are beautiful, but not for me. VWG's GS is a great watch, but too big for me. Each of us needs to figure out our own answer. That is why I will take this year to make sure my plan is what I really want. (But it took a couple years of buying way too many watches before I started to realize I have a problem. WPAC has helped me adjust.)


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Think George is probably right, the watch should find you and not the other way around. If you have to attempt to determine from which category a watch should come, you haven't found the watch yet.
> 
> Every time I've bought a watch to fill a "fill a spot in the collection" I've ultimely been dissatisfied with the purchase. On the other hand, when I've been drawn to a watch because I "really liked it" that watch has stayed around.
> 
> In other words, if it's the right watch you won't have to figure out where it fits.


This is good thinking and I think I'll abide by it. Just save and wait for the watch to make itself apparent.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

e dantes said:


> I have been thinking about this for a while.
> 
> There is one more watch I would like to add. It is a "big watch purchase." My wiser spouse even gave me permission when I found one at a local shop. After spending a good bit of time on here, TRF, & Watchrecon, I knew the price was too high for the condition it was in. Even at the right price, it is more expensive than any watch I have owned. The plan is to make sure I still want it next year, and have enough in my watch kitty to cover it plus some non-watch items. Then a purchase is likely.
> 
> ...


You're well on the way to being fine with your own personal journey it sounds. Way to go Idaho! Keep it up fella 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

It's been several months (well...four..) since I last bought a watch for me to keep and the itch to buy something, anything, is growing. Its not hard to find a candidate if you want to. No shortage of nice watches in the world.

The perfection of the exit watch is just a myth imho. There's going to be one but YOU decide _which _one. No such thing as a perfect watch in an imperfect world. And any subjective choice we make is always wide open to a change of mind.

I do believe that if I buy another big-ticket item I'll just call it a day, proclaim watch-nirvana and exit the hobby. Kinda fed up.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> I do believe that if I buy another big-ticket item I'll just call it a day, proclaim watch-nirvana and exit the hobby. Kinda fed up.


That's the position i found myself in. I just chose to fund my exit with current inventory sales. Didnt want to invest any new $ in the hobby.

Nothing is perfect....not even my GS spring drive......Gasp!. But my combination of watches scratches 80% of my itches. The rest is just ego and lust working on me.

I've done this long enough that I can accept that I'll never be 100% satisfied but the status quo of the endless search to tick all the boxes, fill all the niches, and finding the perfect size is even less satisfying.

So I'll call the place I'm at nirvana but you and i know better.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's the position i found myself in. I just chose to fund my exit with current inventory sales. Didnt want to invest any new $ in the hobby
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This been my mantra from day 1. It limits budget to what you can realise from sales and focuses the mind and purse considerably imho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> It's been several months (well...four..) since I last bought a watch for me to keep and the itch to buy something, anything, is growing. Its not hard to find a candidate if you want to. No shortage of nice watches in the world.
> 
> The perfection of the exit watch is just a myth imho. There's going to be one but YOU decide _which _one. No such thing as a perfect watch in an imperfect world. And any subjective choice we make is always wide open to a change of mind.
> 
> I do believe that if I buy another big-ticket item I'll just call it a day, proclaim watch-nirvana and exit the hobby. Kinda fed up.


You are right. The exit watch doesn't exist in terms of a perfect watch that will eliminate your lust for other watches. It is merely the last watch you bought before getting fed up with the addiction...

However, the concept of such an exit watch might offer some sense of closure, which might make the step to actually quit a bit easier.

Personally I have been contemplating an exit sotc - on paper. I have been experimenting with keeping certain watches outside the watch box, to see how I would miss them or not - which has helped a lot in imagining what would be that exit sotc for me. I think I am now slowly arriving at a more and more consistent list.
It would be a collection of 8 watches (coming down from 12+):
1. Casio G-Shock DW9052
2. Casio W59
3. Casio Lineage M500-TD
4. Union Noramis
5. Halios Seaforth (a.k.a. Seasickforth)
6. Seagull ST-5
7. Hamilton Jazzmaster open heart
8. Fortis Flieger pro

All but the last 2 I currently own already. Those six are currently the only ones in my watch box, and I am not missing the ones I put aside.

The Hamilton was already declared as my exception for this year in my entry post in this thread - it will be my graduation gift from my friends. It was the first watch I really lusted after, back when my watch budget was still sane and limeted me to quartz and chinese mechanicals, making the hamilton grail territory. After all those years, it still appeals to me as much as it did back then.

The Fortis fills the last gap I perceive in my collection, you could say that that would be my exit watch. I do not miss the specific watches I currently placed outside my watch box, but without them I do feel there is some sporty/toolish element missing, which the Fortis would fill.

I will soon make some time to put up sales listings for all the watches I placed outside my watch box, which should provide me with enough funds for both the Fortis and the Hamilton (latter is also partly funded by my friends). So I suppose after graduation my exit sotc should be reality; I hope I have the strenght to keep of the boards from that moment...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Having discovered the joy of the quick change pin I also realize straps or bracelets can make or break a watch for me. I have been a bracelet guy for years now pretty much putting everywatch that did not come with one on one. I did that with the AU1040 for several days. But I removed it because it took away from the simple elegance and went back to a simple black leather with quick release pins. Also I ordered a couple more straps - a silicone and a croc pattern leather similar to stock band but with quick change pins. 
I discovered some scratches on the bezel this morning. Popped off the band and after a little rubbing with semicrome polish it looks better than new. Popped the strap back on and voila - off to the races again.
So changing straps with quick change pins takes the place of needing a couple different watches since it is so fast and easy. The AU1040 lends itself well to this. Also the limited selection of two hand watches in the world helps me rule out most. In fact I still can not find another two hand watch with lume and date. So I will stop looking. 
It is too bad Hornet left before making a prediction on this one. I think I could very well beat it now.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Having discovered the joy of the quick change pin I also realize straps or bracelets can make or break a watch for me. I have been a bracelet guy for years now pretty much putting everywatch that did not come with one on one. I did that with the AU1040 for several days. But I removed it because it took away from the simple elegance and went back to a simple black leather with quick release pins. Also I ordered a couple more straps - a silicone and a croc pattern leather similar to stock band but with quick change pins.
> I discovered some scratches on the bezel this morning. Popped off the band and after a little rubbing with semicrome polish it looks better than new. Popped the strap back on and voila - off to the races again.
> So changing straps with quick change pins takes the place of needing a couple different watches since it is so fast and easy. The AU1040 lends itself well to this. Also the limited selection of two hand watches in the world helps me rule out most. In fact I still can not find another two hand watch with lume and date. So I will stop looking.
> It is too bad Hornet left before making a prediction on this one. I think I could very well beat it now.


I think he will be back in a couple weeks. Glad that ones working out for ya. It's a sensible watch insomuch as it's purely a time indicator. No faffing about with rotating bezels or subdials or setting date at month end and all that palaver. I think it suits you and you could be right. This one could last the summer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think he will be back in a couple weeks. Glad that ones working out for ya. It's a sensible watch insomuch as it's purely a time indicator. No faffing about with rotating bezels or subdials or setting date at month end and all that palaver. I think it suits you and you could be right. This one could last the summer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, your first prediction was April wasn't it? Anyway I don't want to entice anyone but I just listed the Phoibos on eBay - no reserve - free US shipping - $1.00
guts guts guts.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Thanks, your first prediction was April wasn't it? Anyway I don't want to entice anyone but I just listed the Phoibos on eBay - no reserve - free US shipping - $1.00
> guts guts guts.


Yup end of April. I was derided for being too generous I recall 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Having discovered the joy of the quick change pin I also realize straps or bracelets can make or break a watch for me. I have been a bracelet guy for years now pretty much putting everywatch that did not come with one on one. I did that with the AU1040 for several days. But I removed it because it took away from the simple elegance and went back to a simple black leather with quick release pins. Also I ordered a couple more straps - a silicone and a croc pattern leather similar to stock band but with quick change pins.
> I discovered some scratches on the bezel this morning. Popped off the band and after a little rubbing with semicrome polish it looks better than new. Popped the strap back on and voila - off to the races again.
> So changing straps with quick change pins takes the place of needing a couple different watches since it is so fast and easy. The AU1040 lends itself well to this. Also the limited selection of two hand watches in the world helps me rule out most. In fact I still can not find another two hand watch with lume and date. So I will stop looking.
> It is too bad Hornet left before making a prediction on this one. I think I could very well beat it now.


Switching bands/straps/bracelets does give a watch a new look and feel. It can be as addictive as watch buying, though less expensive.

Are you using the Barton quick release spring bars? If not, do you have a brand you recommend?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Thanks, your first prediction was April wasn't it? Anyway I don't want to entice anyone but I just listed the Phoibos on eBay - no reserve - free US shipping - $1.00
> guts guts guts.


I hope you get a good offer on eBay, but I think you were only $50 away from selling it on the forums

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

e dantes said:


> Switching bands/straps/bracelets does give a watch a new look and feel. It can be as addictive as watch buying, though less expensive.
> 
> Are you using the Barton quick release spring bars? If not, do you have a brand you recommend?


The first quick change strap I tried was from Walmart a Premier distributed by voguestrap. It came with the pins installed. I think most of the quick change pins are coming from China. I ordered a set of 4 through eBay and am waiting for them. I plan on converting the stock Citizen leather band. I don't know about the quality but I went for the lowest cost. The other straps I ordered come with them. There are some differences in the shape of the operating pin. Some are short and round others longer and straight.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I hope you get a good offer on eBay, but I think you were only $50 away from selling it on the forums
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I had lowered the price before deciding to find out the real market value through eBay. Reselling a relatively new microbrand is tough especially at 10% below a new watch on sale. Waiting years to find out if demand and reputation build was not something I wanted to do. So even if I make less I enjoy the 10 day process and there is the possibility of making more because of the broader market and possible bidding frenzy.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Well, this is my first post in this thread. I have only been collecting watches for about 10 months now and have accumulated around 30 in that time (thanks a lot Russian watches and your affordable variety and awesomeness!)

I have since branched out to find other watches I like (my SARB065, SKX007J and Glycine moonphase) but realized that I just keep finding more that I want. 

My recent weakness has been the "I saw a bargain here" thread, but I am proud to say that despite a 15% off ebay (up to $50 off) and a touch of modern deal (20% off unlimited) I didn't buy a single watch!

I was very tempted by some of the Rado and Hamilton offerings, but I finally took a stand and said NO!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The first quick change strap I tried was from Walmart a Premier distributed by voguestrap. It came with the pins installed. I think most of the quick change pins are coming from China. I ordered a set of 4 through eBay and am waiting for them. I plan on converting the stock Citizen leather band. I don't know about the quality but I went for the lowest cost. The other straps I ordered come with them. There are some differences in the shape of the operating pin. Some are short and round others longer and straight.


Fossil had some pretty good quick change straps. You can get lucky in stock clearances on eBay


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> Well, this is my first post in this thread. I have only been collecting watches for about 10 months now and have accumulated around 30 in that time (thanks a lot Russian watches and your affordable variety and awesomeness!)
> 
> I have since branched out to find other watches I like (my SARB065, SKX007J and Glycine moonphase) but realized that I just keep finding more that I want.
> 
> ...


Ah yes... I went through the rabbithole of vintage russian as well when I first entered the forums... The price and variety is bound to lure you in... they're cheap, but it keeps adding up.

Good to put a halt to it!

Some things to consider:
1. Slow down your buying process. This is an abstinence club of course, so the intent is no buying at all; however the way you decide to buy can help as well to at least slow things down. Next time you see a watch you like, find a good picture of it and just save that somewhere (personally I find a Pinterest board a good medium). Wait with buying for at least a month or two. Keep looking at that pinterest board, and remove whichever watch does not speak to you any longer. I will guarantee you, 90% of the watches that catch your eye, won't last the two months on that board.
2. Appreciate what you currently own. There are some good exercises you could do to do so. First is wearing one of your watches for one week continuously. It will tell you a lot about your feelings for that watch, and you might even conclude you don't like it anymore.
Another way is putting aside part of your collection (say half of it), not to wear for say one or two months. Whichever watches you missed or didn't miss at all will tell you a lot about what you really like. And you might even conclude to sell the watches you didn't miss at all.
3. Reduce the collection. A smaller collection will create a bigger appreciation for each watch in it - and thus more enjoyment of those watches  The last exercise I mentioned is a good way to reduce, just repeat it untill you like the size of your collection 

Up to you how far you want to take the WPAC membership of course.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Over the years my frenzy of buying and selling has been something to behold. I've had a couple of purchases this year for sure but far more selective. Interestingly i find myself in uncharted territory now... I have spare time on my hands.... normally I'd spend an hour or so hunting through various weird and wonderful watch sites and auctions looking for any on my wish list but that's the change.... I only have two watches on ze list now so the hunt takes 5 mins max then I'm done. I have no imagination or inspiration for those "click the next link and see where I end up" searches. 

I suppose it tells me that the vast majority of my collection HAS arrived at exit status, and it's only fine tuning and tinkering that I'm doing now. Hard yards done and all that. Wouldn't change the journey for anything though. Been a blast. I'll still buy the occasional watch (of course), but the frenzy is over so I think my need for WPAC is kinda done. Some have kindly said I gave some decent advice along the way so I'll prob dip in and out to see how y'all doing (in a Mr C style), but yeah.... I'm done. Rusty out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Over the years my frenzy of buying and selling has been something to behold. I've had a couple of purchases this year for sure but far more selective. Interestingly i find myself in uncharted territory now... I have spare time on my hands.... normally I'd spend an hour or so hunting through various weird and wonderful watch sites and auctions looking for any on my wish list but that's the change.... I only have two watches on ze list now so the hunt takes 5 mins max then I'm done. I have no imagination or inspiration for those "click the next link and see where I end up" searches.
> 
> I suppose it tells me that the vast majority of my collection HAS arrived at exit status, and it's only fine tuning and tinkering that I'm doing now. Hard yards done and all that. Wouldn't change the journey for anything though. Been a blast. I'll still buy the occasional watch (of course), but the frenzy is over so I think my need for WPAC is kinda done. Some have kindly said I gave some decent advice along the way so I'll prob dip in and out to see how y'all doing (in a Mr C style), but yeah.... I'm done. Rusty out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take care old man


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Take care old man


Cheers George .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Over the years my frenzy of buying and selling has been something to behold. I've had a couple of purchases this year for sure but far more selective. Interestingly i find myself in uncharted territory now... I have spare time on my hands.... normally I'd spend an hour or so hunting through various weird and wonderful watch sites and auctions looking for any on my wish list but that's the change.... I only have two watches on ze list now so the hunt takes 5 mins max then I'm done. I have no imagination or inspiration for those "click the next link and see where I end up" searches.
> 
> I suppose it tells me that the vast majority of my collection HAS arrived at exit status, and it's only fine tuning and tinkering that I'm doing now. Hard yards done and all that. Wouldn't change the journey for anything though. Been a blast. I'll still buy the occasional watch (of course), but the frenzy is over so I think my need for WPAC is kinda done. Some have kindly said I gave some decent advice along the way so I'll prob dip in and out to see how y'all doing (in a Mr C style), but yeah.... I'm done. Rusty out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rusty,

Thanks for the good advice you have provided us all.

And for introducing me to the Steinhart range.

Eddie


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

BigEd said:


> Hi Rusty,
> 
> Thanks for the good advice you have provided us all.
> 
> ...


You might hate me for that later . See you in July . Tudor baselworld photo. Totally meh. Zero interest in that boring bag of manure









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> You might hate me for that later . See you in July . Tudor baselworld photo. Totally meh. Zero interest in that boring bag of manure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tudor will have to go a long way to surpass the Black Bay range, glad I got myself one.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Over the years my frenzy of buying and selling has been something to behold. I've had a couple of purchases this year for sure but far more selective. Interestingly i find myself in uncharted territory now... I have spare time on my hands.... normally I'd spend an hour or so hunting through various weird and wonderful watch sites and auctions looking for any on my wish list but that's the change.... I only have two watches on ze list now so the hunt takes 5 mins max then I'm done. I have no imagination or inspiration for those "click the next link and see where I end up" searches.
> 
> I suppose it tells me that the vast majority of my collection HAS arrived at exit status, and it's only fine tuning and tinkering that I'm doing now. Hard yards done and all that. Wouldn't change the journey for anything though. Been a blast. I'll still buy the occasional watch (of course), but the frenzy is over so I think my need for WPAC is kinda done. Some have kindly said I gave some decent advice along the way so I'll prob dip in and out to see how y'all doing (in a Mr C style), but yeah.... I'm done. Rusty out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be well good brother Rusty! I'll be seeing you around, I wish you well :-!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

See you around, Rusty! Agree about the new Tudor. Looks like they copied some modern Longines, no imagination at all...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Take care Rusty!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> You might hate me for that later . See you in July . Tudor baselworld photo. Totally meh. Zero interest in that boring bag of manure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is this









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

That's not bad at all, save for the snowflake GMT hand. Bit of an overkill. Dig the font on the bezel though much better than the Rolex master font.
Dial too bland unfortunately. I'll give it a pass.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> There is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah crap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

And they brought out a 39mm black bay 58 too ☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Guys - someone wants to buy my watch but wants to use Apple Pay? Is it a safe method to receive payment? Fast answer would be good ! Never used it or even set it up. I know if the shortcomings of western union etc but never heard of Apple Pay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Guys - someone wants to buy my watch but wants to use Apple Pay? Is it a safe method to receive payment? Fast answer would be good ! Never used it or even set it up. I know if the shortcomings of western union etc but never heard of Apple Pay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never used it myself but I would think it has to be safe... It is Apple after all. https://support.apple.com/apple-pay


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> Well, this is my first post in this thread. I have only been collecting watches for about 10 months now and have accumulated around 30 in that time (thanks a lot Russian watches and your affordable variety and awesomeness!)
> 
> I have since branched out to find other watches I like (my SARB065, SKX007J and Glycine moonphase) but realized that I just keep finding more that I want.
> 
> ...


Welcome and congratulations on being able to say no. Also consider our one in one out rule and perhaps thinking about if you really need 30 watches. Also post some pictures of your current collection.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Over the years my frenzy of buying and selling has been something to behold. I've had a couple of purchases this year for sure but far more selective. Interestingly i find myself in uncharted territory now... I have spare time on my hands.... normally I'd spend an hour or so hunting through various weird and wonderful watch sites and auctions looking for any on my wish list but that's the change.... I only have two watches on ze list now so the hunt takes 5 mins max then I'm done. I have no imagination or inspiration for those "click the next link and see where I end up" searches.
> 
> I suppose it tells me that the vast majority of my collection HAS arrived at exit status, and it's only fine tuning and tinkering that I'm doing now. Hard yards done and all that. Wouldn't change the journey for anything though. Been a blast. I'll still buy the occasional watch (of course), but the frenzy is over so I think my need for WPAC is kinda done. Some have kindly said I gave some decent advice along the way so I'll prob dip in and out to see how y'all doing (in a Mr C style), but yeah.... I'm done. Rusty out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really? and where is Hornet when you need him.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> And they brought out a 39mm black bay 58 too ☹
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


done eh?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> done eh?


Lol. I'm resisting the bb58. The gmt is another matter. Good chance for me to sell the 3 pepsis I have to replace with one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> And they brought out a 39mm black bay 58 too ☹
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go away! Shoo! you're free! free! :-d

Dunno about Apple Pay, be wary of any weird links or spoofed mails. Unless you have an Apple device and can check your balance or something.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Go away! Shoo! you're free! free! :-d
> 
> Dunno about Apple Pay, be wary of any weird links or spoofed mails. Unless you have an Apple device and can check your balance or something.


Apparently it goes straight into your bank hmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lol. I'm resisting the bb58. The gmt is another matter. Good chance for me to sell the 3 pepsis I have to replace with one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is it given the reference number 58?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Why is it given the reference number 58?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The first Tudor diver was released in 1958. It had 39mm dimensions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> And they brought out a *39mm* black bay 58 too ☹


Aw crap!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Over the years my frenzy of buying and selling has been something to behold. I've had a couple of purchases this year for sure but far more selective. Interestingly i find myself in uncharted territory now... I have spare time on my hands.... normally I'd spend an hour or so hunting through various weird and wonderful watch sites and auctions looking for any on my wish list but that's the change.... I only have two watches on ze list now so the hunt takes 5 mins max then I'm done. I have no imagination or inspiration for those "click the next link and see where I end up" searches.
> 
> I suppose it tells me that the vast majority of my collection HAS arrived at exit status, and it's only fine tuning and tinkering that I'm doing now. Hard yards done and all that. Wouldn't change the journey for anything though. Been a blast. I'll still buy the occasional watch (of course), but the frenzy is over so I think my need for WPAC is kinda done. Some have kindly said I gave some decent advice along the way so I'll prob dip in and out to see how y'all doing (in a Mr C style), but yeah.... I'm done. Rusty out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh bloody hell who is going to take care of the herd!?

I can barely hold some time to log in occasionally...

oh and so far, both Tudors (58 and GMT) are crap. They could have relased Pelagos GMT, not this hipster riveted retro crap.

oh and Rolex aslo released probably the most disgusting GMT..ever. It looks like a bad chinese fake.

oh..and I have used my exception for this year..I bought a Gshock to replace the old GW-M5600


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> I have used my exception for this year..I bought a Gshock to replace the old GW-M5600


Let's see it please.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

.

Rangeman

In blue.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> .
> 
> Rangeman
> 
> In blue.


 very different from the 5600, enjoy it.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

follow up on the $1.00 listing Phoibos py007c - 8 individuals have bid - 136 views - 24 watching within 24 hours. Plus Amazon is sold out and mine is the only one on eBay! Hard to believe but I may have the perfect storm. Plus there are only two green model 007A which are buy it nows at 348.75 and 404.55. Now if they will only stay away from the Phoibos website....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> .
> 
> Rangeman
> 
> In blue.


Nice  if you go g-shock, go funky. ^^ That's much better than the muted 5600 imho.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> oh..and I have used my exception for this year..I bought a Gshock to replace the old GW-M5600


FFS

Just kidding, cool watch


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

ermmm...as much as Gshock can be cool. it is packed up with functions. I have a weather station on wrist, and it is tougher than nails. also it is still wearable, although it is 50 mm + and nearly 20 mm thick. 



in my defense..I have found it at really bargain price at local market..If i told you for how much you would all think I was pulling your leg. At first I bought it for flippin, but it is really good Gshock. Most have some flaws in design, this one is near perfect. And it is also a rare ManInNavy variation. 

as it comes to functions: compass, barometer , altimeter ...and thermometer. And sunrise/sunset time. Also it is fully grabngo. Solar and RC. although negative display, it is perfectly readable, contrast on new type of display is larger then in older negative Gs. you can even set weather alarm (in case air pressure drops rapidly) , choose if you want barometer graph on display, and it has "one touch" chronograph. you dont need to stroll through menus to start it. 

and usual..40 timezones, 1000 hrs chrono, countdown, 5 independent alarms, one being snooze... 

with this on wrist you could be dropped in Amazonas or Wall Street and survive. Unsure how many of WPAC truly appreciate Gshock philosophy and perks...I my self am a big fan of these overgrown plasticky thingies. 

I am happy puppy. Since I wear Gs only as pure functional watches and dont collect them or flip em for newer models (some guys over at Gshock subforum are really deep into collecting ...) it will be on wrist for next few years.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> oh bloody hell who is going to take care of the herd!?
> 
> I can barely hold some time to log in occasionally...
> 
> ...


Lol at least you're consistent ?. A gmt Pelagos would be a terrible idea - it's an out and out dive watch. Not sure how the Tudor gmt is crap and the LEGO rangeman is awesome but each to their own I guess.

Altogether now 1 2 3....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I had several G's and sold most of them. I probably should have kept the GW5000 as it was the most practical/comfortable to wear. The Rangeman is a good version but as you know it's a lot of watch, big and chunky, lots of functions and Blue is my favorite color.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> And they brought out a 39mm black bay 58 too ☹
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tudor did well this year. I am glad that snowflake hands aren't my thing. Otherwise, the BB58 is beautiful.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

The BB58 may have to be a one-in, one-out for me (if the right color bezel shows up). Yeah Tudor did well for sure.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

I had a Blue 42 but this new iteration Oris Diver 65 Bi-color 40mm and 36mm is so sweet. Trying not to get excited but...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lol at least you're consistent ?. A gmt Pelagos would be a terrible idea - it's an out and out dive watch. Not sure how the Tudor gmt is crap and the LEGO rangeman is awesome but each to their own I guess.
> 
> Altogether now 1 2 3....
> 
> ...


Oh you are back 

Good...

And it is crap.

If you want to wear GMT and cant afford the Only True GMT a.k.a. RLX you still can go with the Steinhart.

You will learn in years to appreciate a Gshock... It comes with experience... Take care buddy, pop by sometimes...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

fogbound said:


> I had a Blue 42 but this new iteration Oris Diver 65 Bi-color 40mm and 36mm is so sweet. Trying not to get excited but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if you already own a watch and they release it in a better size for you that would t really count. As long as you sell the other 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Oh you are back
> 
> Good...
> 
> ...


I never left . I just announced being done with WPAC concept for now. Mission complete and all that. We will all take diff things from WPAC and I'm happy to have reached where I wanted to be personally. I'll be hanging around of course to chat 

The Tudor gmt movement is the same as the Rolex in terms of hour adjustment. As many will inform you the steinhart is a desk gmt - all the eta ones are. So they are not the same at all. ?. Besides opinions are personal and the maelstrom on forums everywhere is that the Tudor gmt is a home run so your view is in the vast minority it seems. Anyway I like it - and with 3 pepsis owned already I see it as a nice way to reduce the collection further. 70 hr power reserve appeals too.

Shame they have now stopped selling with two straps tho .

Son has 3 g shocks - loves them but then he is 10.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Pulling your leg Rusty a.k.a. "war of roses"


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Pulling your leg Rusty a.k.a. "war of roses"


Yeah still kinda sucks they don't do dual straps now tho ☹. I see Rolex also produced a blue dial Pepsi. I think it's way too garish so that means it's prob a future classic and will be worth a fortune. Couple of wealthy people I know are well pi55ed off cis they bought the white gold GMT and yesterday with the announcement of the steel producers gmt Rolex announced the RRP on the white gold ones will be CUT!

Way to look after your top end customers Rolex ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

They did the same thing with Skydweller a while ago... Precious metal. And then steel.

Great thing, buying a Rolex and you get a free colonoscopy feel to it... Oh and I bet AD will do the "package deals" again... You cant buy sport model without purchase of another model. There you go... Have a Daytona but you MUST buy a ladies gold Datejust in package... I dont know if anyone has read about that...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> They did the same thing with Skydweller a while ago... Precious metal. And then steel.
> 
> Great thing, buying a Rolex and you get a free colonoscopy feel to it... Oh and I bet AD will do the "package deals" again... You cant buy sport model without purchase of another model. There you go... Have a Daytona but you MUST buy a ladies gold Datejust in package... I dont know if anyone has read about that...


Yup. I did a social experiment this morning. I called my Rolex AD and asked to be put on the gmt Pepsi waiting list. Was asked "have you bought Rolex from us before". No I haven't I replied. Then you can't go on the list - we will only sell them to previous Rolex customers ?. Was as Suspected but good to confirm. I have never and never will buy a new Rolex. This is just one reason.

Here's the blue dial pic. To me it looks like a Tag. Black much more "Rolex".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

So... You cant buy a product at shop.


Ermmm... That kind of violates few laws and regulations concidering customer and seller....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> So... You cant buy a product at shop.
> 
> Ermmm... That kind of violates few laws and regulations concidering customer and seller....


So does insisting on not giving you the warranty card - they insist on keeping it. So does keeping the tags and stickers but the insist on removing them in store and keeping them now. So does insisting you buy a datejust with your Daytona. Since when did Rolex follow the rules. They are Rolex. So they do what they like. Tudor are starting to follow suit. They have instructed all ADs that under no circumstances should tudors be posted to clients - they must be bought in store. All a bit flouncy but designed to stop insta flippers and grey dealers I guess. Ho hum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

... Its Bull....

When I buy Rolex, Snickers or anything it is MINE.

All the affiliations with previous owner ends the same moment money is received


If I want to flip it or eat it or deepfry it is MY CONCERN. End of story. Trades have been running that way for thousands of years. 


This is serious Bull...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ... Its Bull....
> 
> When I buy Rolex, Snickers or anything it is MINE.
> 
> ...


Ikr - do a google search on "Rolex ad retaining warrant card" and you'll see. Patek also retain the travel box it's posted to AD in now also - so there's no such thing now as a complete set ?. Particularly galling would be the AD with his dirty hands removing all the stickers etc in front of me. Part of the "joy" I guess of buying it brand spanking new is the unwrapping and eventual reveal of the watch, preferably not in public but in your home where you can enjoy the process / ceremony - call it what you will. My view is you are buying the watch and packaging and that includes everything it came with - tags stickers the lot. Bunch of precious cretins if you ask me. Oh and if you do sell / flip your new shiny one day old unobtainium Rolex a week after buying it new, the warranty is no longer available to the new purchaser! Bottom line is if Rolex sell you a watch they are telling you you can't (or they don't want you to) resell it. Astounding arrogance tbh

Compare this to the nice rare 2010 ltd edition steinhart I bought recently.







looks great right? But wait what is that colour in the bezel triangle? The lumes gone a yucky brown colour. So I call steinhart customer service and they give me THEIR fedex acc details to return watch to them, so no cost to me, they will replace the entire bezel (again at no cost to me) and return it at their cost. All this for a used 8 yr old watch long past being under warranty and not even bought from them since I bought it used and privately. And people ask why I rate steinhart so highly? As Rolex Love to tell people "it's not just about the watch" - well look to Aachen and maybe start practicing what you preach Rolex

Rant over 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

So far in 2018, I’ve purchased a Breitling superocean 2, 42mm, and a Stowa Marine original. But that’s it! No more till next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ikr - do a google search on "Rolex ad retaining warrant card" and you'll see. Patek also retain the travel box it's posted to AD in now also - so there's no such thing now as a complete set ?. Particularly galling would be the AD with his dirty hands removing all the stickers etc in front of me. Part of the "joy" I guess of buying it brand spanking new is the unwrapping and eventual reveal of the watch, preferably not in public but in your home where you can enjoy the process / ceremony - call it what you will. My view is you are buying the watch and packaging and that includes everything it came with - tags stickers the lot. Bunch of precious cretins if you ask me. Oh and if you do sell / flip your new shiny one day old unobtainium Rolex a week after buying it new, the warranty is no longer available to the new purchaser! Bottom line is if Rolex sell you a watch they are telling you you can't (or they don't want you to) resell it. Astounding arrogance tbh
> 
> Compare this to the nice rare 2010 ltd edition steinhart I bought recently.
> 
> ...


Steinhart may have the best CS in the industry....bar none

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ikr - do a google search on "Rolex ad retaining warrant card" and you'll see. Patek also retain the travel box it's posted to AD in now also - so there's no such thing now as a complete set ?. Particularly galling would be the AD with his dirty hands removing all the stickers etc in front of me. Part of the "joy" I guess of buying it brand spanking new is the unwrapping and eventual reveal of the watch, preferably not in public but in your home where you can enjoy the process / ceremony - call it what you will. My view is you are buying the watch and packaging and that includes everything it came with - tags stickers the lot. Bunch of precious cretins if you ask me. Oh and if you do sell / flip your new shiny one day old unobtainium Rolex a week after buying it new, the warranty is no longer available to the new purchaser! Bottom line is if Rolex sell you a watch they are telling you you can't (or they don't want you to) resell it. Astounding arrogance tbh
> 
> Compare this to the nice rare 2010 ltd edition steinhart I bought recently.
> 
> ...


My friend owns Sub Ceramic with unaligned bezel insert...

It is second hand but still under warranty.

Guess what they told him?

He can buy the whole bezel.. Not insert... Not repair of insert... At his cost... And pay for the repair. No matter it is QC issue..

Now I give him hard time every time I see him... I just swing bezel around.. Look it is aligned now! Oh no sorry... It is not...

7k $ watch....


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> My friend owns Sub Ceramic with unaligned bezel insert...
> 
> It is second hand but still under warranty.
> 
> ...


My watchmaker told me that Rolex also led the way on changes in the industry that make it very difficult for independent watchmakers to get parts for repair, now many others have followed suit.

Reason number 1,356 I will never own a Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> My friend owns Sub Ceramic with unaligned bezel insert...
> 
> It is second hand but still under warranty.
> 
> ...


Great watch
Crap customer service
Nuff said

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ne57rico (Jan 25, 2018)

i just received my glycine incursore, i think i've worn it four times. and yet i can't help myself from wanting to go out and grab the tisell sun & moon mechanical, and a deep blue master 1000. please help me...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

ne57rico said:


> i just received my glycine incursore, i think i've worn it four times. and yet i can't help myself from wanting to go out and grab the tisell sun & moon mechanical, and a deep blue master 1000. please help me...


It you have three wrists go for it - if not cease and desist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

BB41 sold - first premium piece I’ve let go for a while. Someone getting a gorgeous watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ne57rico said:


> i just received my glycine incursore, i think i've worn it four times. and yet i can't help myself from wanting to go out and grab the tisell sun & moon mechanical, and a deep blue master 1000. please help me...


So you don't know what you want. Why did you want the glycine incursore in the first place? The 30 day rule is a good one to help. If you still want the tisell or deep blue after 30 days then reconsider why again. Chances are you will find something else you want during the 30 days and be glad you didn't jump on either of those. Learn to appreciate what you have and that takes time.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

ne57rico said:


> i just received my glycine incursore, i think i've worn it four times. and yet i can't help myself from wanting to go out and grab the tisell sun & moon mechanical, and a deep blue master 1000. please help me...


It is good you have recognized you need help. That is the first step.

How many watches do you have? A photo of your collection would help us understand your situation. What holes in your collection are you trying to fill?

Try wearing your new Glycine for a week or more straight. Also, pick an amount of time to want a watch before allowing yourself to buy it. I suggest a month or more. When I was in my crazy buying phase, often another watch would get my attention. That meant the first one wasn't for me.

Some of the WPAC members (not me) are very good at bashing potential purchases. The Tisell and Deep Blue are too big for my taste.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

fogbound said:


> I had a Blue 42 but this new iteration Oris Diver 65 Bi-color 40mm and 36mm is so sweet. Trying not to get excited but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some watches look fantastic in a picture at a specific angle but fail miserably on wrist.


----------



## ne57rico (Jan 25, 2018)

usclassic said:


> So you don't know what you want. Why did you want the glycine incursore in the first place? The 30 day rule is a good one to help. If you still want the tisell or deep blue after 30 days then reconsider why again. Chances are you will find something else you want during the 30 days and be glad you didn't jump on either of those. Learn to appreciate what you have and that takes time.


the incursore kind of checked a lot of boxes for me, i have a 7.25" wrist so the size works well for me, i like that the dial is bold but has a simple quality to it. and i'm a fan of glycine. most importantly, the price through massdrop was kind of hard to say no to.


----------



## ne57rico (Jan 25, 2018)

e dantes said:


> It is good you have recognized you need help. That is the first step.
> 
> How many watches do you have? A photo of your collection would help us understand your situation. What holes in your collection are you trying to fill?
> 
> ...


haha if only i were willing to stop buying watches.

i've never photographed my collection, but right now i have the incursore, a hamilton khaki king, a glycine combat sub, a dan henry 1970 44mm, a 666 barcelona concentric, a citizen skyhawk, half a dozen nike sportswatches, and a bunch of other stuff. realistically, i don't need another watch. i just want one ha.


----------



## ne57rico (Jan 25, 2018)

e dantes said:


> It is good you have recognized you need help. That is the first step.
> 
> How many watches do you have? A photo of your collection would help us understand your situation. What holes in your collection are you trying to fill?
> 
> ...


haha if only i were willing to stop buying watches.

i've never photographed my collection, but right now i have the incursore, a hamilton khaki king, a glycine combat sub, a dan henry 1970 44mm, a 666 barcelona concentric, a citizen skyhawk, half a dozen nike sportswatches, and a bunch of other stuff. realistically, i don't need another watch. i just want one ha.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

ne57rico said:


> the incursore kind of checked a lot of boxes for me, i have a 7.25" wrist so the size works well for me, i like that the dial is bold but has a simple quality to it. and i'm a fan of glycine. most importantly, the price through massdrop was kind of hard to say no to.


and there is the first danger..

STOP.LOOKING.AT.MASSDROP.

done?

next step:

STOP.LOOKING.AT.WATCHRECON.

thisrd step: ask yourself : did you buy that Incursore (name sounds like forgotten Italian xxx star..and In combination with Glycine it sounds like really really weird japanese fetish...) just because it was cheap?

or did you really need it?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

ne57rico said:


> haha if only i were willing to stop buying watches.
> 
> i've never photographed my collection, but right now i have the incursore, a hamilton khaki king, a glycine combat sub, a dan henry 1970 44mm, a 666 barcelona concentric, a citizen skyhawk, half a dozen nike sportswatches, and a bunch of other stuff. realistically, i don't need another watch. i just want one ha.


and you are looking to buy another diver and moonphase watch?

phew ..lets take it back to the basics...

you could easily live with 3 watches. When you cut down to 3 or 6 or whatever number, then wear em all for a week a piece and see if you really need it..


----------



## ne57rico (Jan 25, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> and you are looking to buy another diver and moonphase watch?
> 
> phew ..lets take it back to the basics...
> 
> you could easily live with 3 watches. When you cut down to 3 or 6 or whatever number, then wear em all for a week a piece and see if you really need it..


**must not look at massdrop, must not look at massdrop, must not look at massdrop, oh...glycine combat 6 drop...**

i suppose i didn't need it, no, but it was priced well, i liked it a lot, and i was happy to add it to my collection.

ultimately i would like another diver, but i do lack a 'true' dress watch and the sun & moon fits that bill, but also would work as an every day carry in my office.

as frivolous as it sounds, i do like to wear a different watch each day depending on my mood.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

ne57rico said:


> **must not look at massdrop, must not look at massdrop, must not look at massdrop, oh...glycine combat 6 drop...**
> 
> i suppose i didn't need it, no, but it was priced well, i liked it a lot, and i was happy to add it to my collection.
> 
> ...


It is not frivolous at all.. There is watch for every occasion... For example blue Rangeman fits perfectly with jacket and brown shoes...


----------



## ne57rico (Jan 25, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> It is not frivolous at all.. There is watch for every occasion... For example blue Rangeman fits perfectly with jacket and brown shoes...


that's a beaut!


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Not that you need help in persuading you against the Glycine purchase, but I’d note that rich supply has kept aftermarket values of Glycine watches on a constant decline. Just 1.5 years ago, a Combat 6 at under $400 would be a screaming deal. Now I’d hardly raise an eyebrow upon seeing the same model for $280.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> It is not frivolous at all.. There is watch for every occasion... For example blue Rangeman fits perfectly with jacket and brown shoes...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ne57rico (Jan 25, 2018)

son2silver said:


> Not that you need help in persuading you against the Glycine purchase, but I'd note that rich supply has kept aftermarket values of Glycine watches on a constant decline. Just 1.5 years ago, a Combat 6 at under $400 would be a screaming deal. Now I'd hardly raise an eyebrow upon seeing the same model for $280.


oh absolutely. for me, i have few illusions regarding glycine. i really like the brand, i'm very pleased with the quality, and i think their designs are excellent, not to mention they have a storied past. i know that great deals on them can always be had so i'm always happy to see one that i like and have the opportunity to grab it when it makes sense.

honestly for me, my purchases all come from wanting to own the piece now, i never consider future value if it's something i want.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

fogbound said:


> I had a Blue 42 but this new iteration Oris Diver 65 Bi-color 40mm and 36mm is so sweet. Trying not to get excited but...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A nice thing about Oris is there should be a few dealers in the bay area where you can try it on. That will help you make a more informed decision. That would have stopped me from making a few mistakes along the way.

I have the Oris 65 Heritage. I like the history and that it is different from sub homages (though I have plenty of those). Still, it might not make the cull this year. Even though it is only 40mm, the thin bezel makes it look like a 41mm or 42mm.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

e dantes said:


> A nice thing about Oris is there should be a few dealers in the bay area where you can try it on. That will help you make a more informed decision. That would have stopped me from making a few mistakes along the way.
> 
> I have the Oris 65 Heritage. I like the history and that it is different from sub homages (though I have plenty of those). Still, it might not make the cull this year. Even though it is only 40mm, the thin bezel makes it look like a 41mm or 42mm.


There's an AD 15 min away where I picked up my Oris 65 Blue 42. Luckily this will hit the streets in 30+ days so the 30 day rule will apply.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Mr Cairo approved

(And before you think that doesn't mean anything, I will point you to our Great Founder's post in WPAC '17:


Hornet99 said:


> MrCairo (style guru)


)



sinner777 said:


>


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ne57rico said:


> the incursore kind of checked a lot of boxes for me, i have a 7.25" wrist so the size works well for me, i like that the dial is bold but has a simple quality to it. and i'm a fan of glycine. most importantly, the price through massdrop was kind of hard to say no to.


Low prices get a lot of us buying watches we later don't wear. The lesson is buy the watch, not the low price.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ...


On the original shot the gshock is so damn bright it makes the shoes look blue Ffs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

On the PBS newshour tonight a piece about Black Bay Treasures from shipwrecks Bermuda. Perhaps where Tudor got the name from, Black Bay Bermuda


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> On the PBS newshour tonight a piece about Black Bay Treasures from shipwrecks Bermuda. Perhaps where Tudor got the name from, Black Bay Bermuda


I think it was. Prob to do with diving the wrecks ? Not sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I was afraid Citizen would put out something special for their 100th anniversary...they came up with a new ecodrive caliber capable of 1 (one) second per year. :-!









And they cased it in a pocketwatch o|









So I guess I'm safe for awhile b-)


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I was afraid Citizen would put out something special for their 100th anniversary...they came up with a new ecodrive caliber capable of 1 (one) second per year. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12998831
> 
> ...


that must be a BIG movement...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> that must be a BIG movement...


Don't think so. Most likely they refer to the railway pocketwatch tradition in Japan, where trains should always leave exactly on time.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

For the geeks out there something interesting the history of the evolutions of the sub .....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Don't think so. Most likely they refer to the railway pocketwatch tradition in Japan, where trains should always leave exactly on time.


It is a prototype showcasing the remarkable new technology, not for sale........yet.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> For the geeks out there something interesting the history of the evolutions of the sub .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting indeed, especially the 1954 Sub.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hopefully someone will use the 20% off deal to snap up a bargain on my Ocean 1 Green old logo. £216 seems like firesale territory 

Edit. Hopefully not someone in WPAC ofc... oops
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Edit. Hopefully not someone in WPAC ofc... oops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Riiight...


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Baselworld is definitely throwing a monkey wrench in WPAC efforts. Oris seems to be doing a lot for is small wristers and the 36mm bronze bezel Sixty Five is screaming, "buy me now!". It also doesn't help that they will be available in July.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> Baselworld is definitely throwing a monkey wrench in WPAC efforts. Oris seems to be doing a lot for is small wristers and the 36mm bronze bezel Sixty Five is screaming, "buy me now!". It also doesn't help that they will be available in July.


The good news is that you have from now till July for that initial desire to wane a little....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Very true. I have already started nitpicking it and the 17mm lug width may not work for me. 
I forgot to mention in my previous post Tudor's 58. That is a true stunner. I am currently waiting for my Black Bay 36 to come in and I am seriously considering changing the order to a 58.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> For the geeks out there something interesting the history of the evolutions of the sub .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small numbers have their charm. Folks claimed it looked good on me yesterday (another local GTG)


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

georgefl74, that's a true beauty.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Not on the ledge for this one but think it's interesting and I normally dislike the whole fauxtina thing.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Not on the ledge for this one but think it's interesting and I normally dislike the whole fauxtina thing.


Almost had me till I noticed the bezel. Darn, that fell off the ugly tree and broke every single branch


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Not on the ledge for this one but think it's interesting and I normally dislike the whole fauxtina thing.


Almost had me till I noticed the bezel. Darn, that fell off the ugly tree and broke every single branch


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i'm just glad it's in a pocketwatch, as i have no desire whatsoever for pocketwatches...
i also don't even care that much about how extremely accurate a watch is, i have
a tab open on my laptop to www.time.gov and i set whatever i'm wearing to that,
it's an easy way to see how accurately what i wearing is running....and i am pleasantly
surprised to see many of my newer automatics running pretty close to quartz with
accuracy....

i am glad japanese trains run on time, it should not be any other way....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Small numbers have their charm. Folks claimed it looked good on me yesterday (another local GTG)


Did YOU like it? Change your views on anything George?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Did YOU like it? Change your views on anything George?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really. I appreciated it. (although the bracelet felt...fake) But can't say I was over the moon or anything. Wow / Price ratio was poor.

Interesting conversation with the owner, of ~15 Rolexes and a roughly equal number of Omegas, mostly Speedy L.Es. Plus a watch out of every major league player.

That was enlightening. Couldn't figure out who pays full retail on the Omegas L.Es. They had the fine gentleman convinced it was a savvy financial move.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

usclassic said:


> Welcome and congratulations on being able to say no. Also consider our one in one out rule and perhaps thinking about if you really need 30 watches. Also post some pictures of your current collection.





Wimads said:


> Ah yes... I went through the rabbithole of vintage russian as well when I first entered the forums... The price and variety is bound to lure you in... they're cheap, but it keeps adding up.
> 
> Good to put a halt to it!
> 
> ...


Here is the majority of the collection not including some frankens and watches that I don't wear but were gifts (even though some of these are too).

I don't plan on buying anymore, but part of me wants a Poljot 3133 as I don't have a chrono.

I do plan on buying one more watch that will be one I pass on to the next generation of dub rubb. I want an Omega Seamaster aqua terra (black dial, gold hands and indices) or an Explorer I. Or a 007 seamaster as I am a big Bond fan. Have you seen the movement on the Spectre Aqua Terra?!?

I am REALLY trying to stay out of the bargain thread, as I have found that to be my biggest weakness. Thanks for all the advice/support guys!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> Here is the majority of the collection not including some frankens and watches that I don't wear but were gifts (even though some of these are too).
> 
> I don't plan on buying anymore, but part of me wants a Poljot 3133 as I don't have a chrono.
> 
> ...


That's quite the booty call collection. How do you manage your rotation?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

A lot of Ruskies there Dub. How do you rate the Glycine Moon? I would be buying the deal and not the watch and I’ve learned my lesson but I’ve always liked that one and it appears to be worth the $.

My Combat 7 was good and would have been really good at 40mm instead of 42mm. Curious as to your impressions.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

fogbound said:


> That's quite the booty call collection. How do you manage your rotation?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mostly by matching whatever button up I am wearing. Non dive watches if the forecast is clear and divers if it is going to rain as I work outdoors a lot. Cocktail time and glycine if I am going out to dinner or for drinks. Poljot if I am dressing up more. Teal watches for sharks games. Commemorative Lada watch for car meets and komandirskies for fun!

There are a couple of vostoks that don't get much wrist time but are hardly worth the time needed to sell them. The only one I regret buying is the seiko SRPA29. It's a little too big and looks bigger than 42mm since it is all dial. I bought the deal and not the watch. 1st lesson learned from here.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> A lot of Ruskies there Dub. How do you rate the Glycine Moon? I would be buying the deal and not the watch and I've learned my lesson but I've always liked that one and it appears to be worth the $.
> 
> My Combat 7 was good and would have been really good at 40mm instead of 42mm. Curious as to your impressions.


I bought it during the touch of modern 20% off sale for $369 and I think it is worth much more than that to me. The finish is spectacular, as is the accuracy. I really like the moonphase complication even though it is basically just for fun.

The lume isn't great, but not quite Vostok bad. The case and movement are beautiful and I love listening to that high beat rate. It fits nicely in the wrist at 40mm, but kind of straddles the dress/field watch border.

All in all, I am very happy with that purchase. Almost as happy as I am with the cocktail time. But, since this is the WPAC, don't buy it!!!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

8 days or so with the GS Spring Drive Ti Diver

I feel like a genius putting my $ towards this and not the 6159 reissue......what a dissapointment. AND still +/- 0 seconds total for the duration. At 2mm smaller this has One Watch to Rule Them All written all over it. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> Mostly by matching whatever button up I am wearing. Non dive watches if the forecast is clear and divers if it is going to rain as I work outdoors a lot. Cocktail time and glycine if I am going out to dinner or for drinks. Poljot if I am dressing up more. Teal watches for sharks games. Commemorative Lada watch for car meets and komandirskies for fun!
> 
> There are a couple of vostoks that don't get much wrist time but are hardly worth the time needed to sell them. The only one I regret buying is the seiko SRPA29. It's a little too big and looks bigger than 42mm since it is all dial. I bought the deal and not the watch. 1st lesson learned from here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Given the tone of your response, you thoroughly enjoy your watches and found a niche for each piece. Buying the watch not the deal is a very good tip, so is the 30 day rule, but also remember to buy a watch that fits you and your lifestyle.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Andddddd....

That is the problem: Utopia, there is not One Watch to rule 'em all... There is not The Perfect Watch.

Fallacy.



valuewatchguy said:


> At 2mm smaller this has One Watch to Rule Them All written all over it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Andddddd....
> 
> That is the problem: Utopia, there is not One Watch to rule 'em all... There is not The Perfect Watch.
> 
> Fallacy.


I'm more convinced than ever that apart from WISdom the one watch idea is easily attainable. We have a disease, watches are just the symptom.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

? Whatta hell is going on over here?


Basel?

You are lusting over something that is not even on market yet?

And worse... You are lusting over poor attempts of swiss btards to cash out their poor history... Again?

36 mm divers?

Pilot watches in 35 mm?

Reissue of vintage fake Rolex, on bracelet with nipples?



Get a grip gents. .. Atleast lust over some mens stuff not this hypster retro heritage girlie bangles...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

They lost me (and I lost it) at this:











The new Longines Military. Yep, new. With dial deterioration added _on purpose_. Hodinkee report here.

O tempora, o mores! Et tu Longines?






























sinner777 said:


> ? Whatta hell is going on over here?
> 
> Basel?
> 
> ...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Omg... Someone at Hodinkee is having a boner right now...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> They lost me (and I lost it) at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had they put a nice clean white enamel dial on that, it might still have gotten a pass, but that faux patina dial color and texture(!) is rock bottom... For faux patina lume one could stil make the case that the color kind of works nicely with a black dial. But this is just stupid...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

agreed



Wimads said:


> Had they put a nice clean white enamel dial on that, it might still have gotten a pass, but that faux patina dial color and texture(!) is rock bottom... For faux patina lume one could stil make the case that the color kind of works nicely with a black dial. But this is just stupid...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> 8 days or so with the GS Spring Drive Ti Diver
> 
> I feel like a genius putting my $ towards this and not the 6159 reissue......what a dissapointment. AND still +/- 0 seconds total for the duration. At 2mm smaller this has One Watch to Rule Them All written all over it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well played VWG

That reissue needs a very solid bracelet to keep it rock steady on the wrist. The waffle they put it on ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Had they put a nice clean white enamel dial on that, it might still have gotten a pass, but that faux patina dial color and texture(!) is rock bottom... For faux patina lume one could stil make the case that the color kind of works nicely with a black dial. But this is just stupid...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I wonder how fake patina ages? Must look like shiite


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> agreed


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

The Longines legend diver dark was also horrific. Bezel looks from a different watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Zeno PRS-3 finally here. I like it immediately. Quick overview:

*The good*: Nice finish, good looks, sapphire glass, great lume on hands, very comfortable, perfect bezel alignment, crown screws in smoothly; not too heavy nor too light.

*The bad*: Poor lume on dial, cheap feeling bezel clicks (bit rough), seconds hands misses minute marks most of the time. Stock NATO is unwearable (luckily had one around).

Keeper for the foreseeable future. Great beater / beach watch when more than plastic is required on the wrist.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Zeno PRS-3 finally here. I like it immediately. Quick overview:
> 
> *The good*: Nice finish, good looks, sapphire glass, great lume on hands, very comfortable, perfect bezel alignment, crown screws in smoothly; not too heavy nor too light.
> 
> ...


Keeper?
Wow
Crap lume
Crap bezel
Crap accuracy of second hand
Crap strap 
You gone mad? What do you like about it - you just gave it a bash!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Keeper?
> Wow
> Crap lume
> Crap bezel
> ...


Haha!

The simplicity, the accuracy (quartz), the worry-free factor (10 yr battery, 300m WR), and the looks.

The strap I put on it (the green Nato) is great, just the stock black Nato it came on is crap. But I was never deterred by bad stock straps anyway.

Here it is on Zuludiver


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Also got this one, great piece, looks so much better in real life, website photo is crap and my photos here also distort the proportions. Great military style watch, one of the nicest in its genre. But will probably end up returning it as it is too much like my Revue Sport to justify keeping.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

I am cutting stable down to 3. Only fair thing to do for each lady.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Looks great. Where did you buy it?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Lumbo said:


> I am cutting stable down to 3. Only fair thing to do for each lady.


You talk in riddles old man


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Lumbo said:


> Looks great. Where did you buy it?


If that was meant for me, I got it from the fellow that runs this website Zeno watch Basel Swiss watches. Pre-owned watches, straps and accessories.

Neither model I showed is on the site, but if you contact the owner (James Lopez) he can hook you up. Official Zeno AD so with warranty and no hassle returns policy. Not many of these left though as Zeno only made 150 pieces (I assume now you mean the '53). Alternatively I can sell you mine of course.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Also got this one, great piece, looks so much better in real life, website photo is crap and my photos here also distort the proportions. Great military style watch, one of the nicest in its genre. But will probably end up returning it as it is too much like my Revue Sport to justify keeping.
> 
> View attachment 13002351
> 
> ...


Quite like that tbh. Crown looks bent though?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Quite like that tbh. Crown looks bent though?!


Not sure why that looks like that. It definitely is not.

Yeah, I love it. Looks and feels really great. Would have kept it 100% were it not that I feel it would just compete with my Revue. I prefer keeping the Revue (though the PRS 53 would be more serviceable in the future due to 2824-2). The one thing I thought I didn't mind and maybe do mind after all is fixed lugs. It's much worse than watches with 19mm in terms of limiting one in choice of strap. And this watch would have been a strap monster otherwise.

Dial looks quite cheap on promo pictures, but it looks super good sharp in real life. Lume is decent, stock NATO is crap (seems to be a Zeno thing...).
















Great acrylic dome too


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Haha!
> 
> The simplicity, the accuracy (quartz), the worry-free factor (10 yr battery, 300m WR), and the looks.
> 
> ...


Mr C. there's just one quartz diver fit for your wrist size and elegant taste


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hey, I've got one of those.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Hey, I've got one of those.
> View attachment 13003009


Jolly good Jared, is the lume on yours nuclear too? I fear mine may be from the Fukushima district since I got it used. Hear the Swiss can't lume a diver to save their lives nowadays.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Jolly good Jared, is the lume on yours nuclear too? I fear mine may be from the Fukushima district since I got it used. Hear the Swiss can't lume a diver to save their lives nowadays.


Mine is not nuclear, good but not super bright. It does last through the night and is readable but not crazy Seiko lume.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> If that was meant for me, I got it from the fellow that runs this website Zeno watch Basel Swiss watches. Pre-owned watches, straps and accessories.
> 
> Neither model I showed is on the site, but if you contact the owner (James Lopez) he can hook you up. Official Zeno AD so with warranty and no hassle returns policy. Not many of these left though as Zeno only made 150 pieces (I assume now you mean the '53). Alternatively I can sell you mine of course.


Not sure how Hornet would respond to selling here. I do think enabling is foreboden.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Very nice indeed! Though my buying days are over for now...



georgefl74 said:


> Mr C. there's just one quartz diver fit for your wrist size and elegant taste


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Not sure how Hornet would respond to selling here. I do think enabling is foreboden.


I will...

So you bought overpriced MDV104 and looking to get another mate in same crappy Purchase.

Shame on you Mr. C


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> ? Whatta hell is going on over here?
> 
> Basel?
> 
> ...


You are right. Having just one heritage piece is enough and I will stick to my Sixty Five. I am back to the original plan and I am going to patiently wait for the BB 36 to come in. Thanks for talking some sense in me.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

't was about the auto pilot watch, not the diver tho 



sinner777 said:


> I will...
> 
> So you bought overpriced MDV104 and looking to get another mate in same crappy Purchase.
> 
> Shame on you Mr. C


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bulova Devil Diver re issue, 40.5mm, Auto, LE and $1,495. 








Do I consider this in 2019 or spend a little more and get a Doxa, all hypothetical of course.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I’ve done pretty well on the watch abstinence front. My last purchase was December 2015. I have deliberately stayed away from WUS and spent my money on camera gear instead for the last couple of years. That and the fact that most new watches are too big for my tastes so I wasn’t seeing anything that really tickled my pickle. 

Came on earlier to have a peak round and instantly found a watch that has to be in my life! It’s the new 36mm Oris Sixty-Five Brass diver that was announced at Baselworld. That would be absolutely perfect for me. I’m going to have to make that work somehow.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Bulova Devil Diver re issue, 40.5mm, Auto, LE and $1,495.
> View attachment 13003985
> 
> 
> Do I consider this in 2019 or spend a little more and get a Doxa, all hypothetical of course.


Ain't you happy I stuffed the ballot of theirs? :-d

Really nice shade of orange. In fact, if it had a bracelet it would have been perfect. Also, was the SW200 confirmed? Can't say the price is right though, limited or not.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Bulova Devil Diver re issue, 40.5mm, Auto, LE and $1,495.
> 
> Do I consider this in 2019 or spend a little more and get a Doxa, all hypothetical of course.


Those hour markers are terrible.
And it looks like it comes from a chewing gum machine.
And that hour hand is emasculated.
Please don't, 
it's embarrassing.
At least the Doxa has a bracelet.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Bulova Devil Diver re issue, 40.5mm, Auto, LE and $1,495.
> View attachment 13003985
> 
> 
> ...


Dox will hold value better that's for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds like a " I'm feeling a niche" sort of decision and in that price range it needs to be more meaningful than that. If you're just trying to check off a vintage inspired orange diver box there are cheaper options.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

hypothetically don't buy either. You can think of all the reasons yourself and should do so.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Bulova Devil Diver re issue, 40.5mm, Auto, LE and $1,495.
> View attachment 13003985
> 
> 
> ...


Both look great. I lean more towards the Bulova. I thought they already presold out?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day date, date, and here no date and half the price.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

CeeCab705 said:


> Both look great. I lean more towards the Bulova. I thought they already presold out?


The first 60or so that we're branded for Analog Shift did sell out. There are 666, less the branded version, total that are just being released now or soon. Would probably buy used anyway.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Dox will hold value better that's for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And Doxa isn't that much more $ if bought used. Really just thinking out loud.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Day date, date, and here no date and half the price.
> View attachment 13004125


I think these are well done but have never done much for me. Doxa>Bulova>insert microbrand. Price and interest


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

The bulova has the crazy raised indices and that's what does it for me. There I go popping boners for vintage/heritage models. I would've jumped on it had it been 39mm or less.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Well I should have stopped looking cause I like this one. Lume two hands. The lume is on the hands only, but still......























Sapphire crystal and no solar panel. I should have stopped looking. But I kept looking because I thought they were safe specs.....now I may be in trouble.....again.

or with black dial









gotta say I really like the blue dial on this one.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey guys I’m quitting the watch game.


















Nah jk, I don’t have enough sense for that 🤪🤪🤪


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

These are nice, my brother has the black dial on bracelet and it was his one watch for years. Blue looks good for sure. I changed the battery about 1.5 years ago for him (first change in nearly 4 years) with the same Renata type and it's still going strong.



usclassic said:


> Well I should have stopped looking cause I like this one. Lume two hands. The lume is on the hands only, but still......
> 
> View attachment 13004619
> 
> ...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wrote a short review of the Zeno diver. Really pleased with it so far. Can see this being a regular wear for the coming time (certainly until the Revue Sport is back from service at least)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/revi...able-vintage-style-milspec-diver-4668925.html


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

CeeCab705 said:


> The bulova has the crazy raised indices and that's what does it for me. There I go popping boners for vintage/heritage models. I would've jumped on it had it been 39mm or less.


It should have it that way. Original from 60ies also had raised acryl indices and that is what it was that determined and differentiates it from bunch of other divers of that time, including some from the same company.

However... I feel they just made it to jump on current vintage hype. Price is just too steep. For similar cash you can get a professional tool diver of mid tier from japanese companies. First thing that comes to mind is OS300 or Shogun.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> 't was about the auto pilot watch, not the diver tho


... Oh..

So you got an Pilot also...

Double shame on you.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ... Oh..
> 
> So you got an Pilot also...
> 
> Double shame on you.


Returning that one though (already packed), since I basically mostly bought it out of painful longing for my Revue Sport which is still away for service...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh you cheeky user of return policy you...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

That was a nice, candid review. 

It's been my understanding that Zeno watch 'Basel' is an Italian mushroom brand, one of many names that basically correspond to some small factories churning out watches designed by European microbrands during daytime and Rolex replicas during nighttime. You can get a very well built watch or something looking like its been put together by spare bits and pieces, YMMV.

In that design for example the caseback has the broadarrow, the dial is probably older than the hands, produced along with the Timefactors model and the logo printed when their exclusivity agreement with Timefactors expired, etc.

I may be wrong however so I didn't want to comment in your thread.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

There have been one or more brands naming themselves Zeno or some combination with Zeno, but Zeno-Watch Basel is an actual watch company based in Basel, with an actual design and assembly factory which you can visit (not sure if they also produce cases themselves, most likely they outsource that).

The Broadarrow had the same idiosyncrasies as the Zeno in that the dial lume didn't match the hands lume. This is the exact same watch as commissioned by TF, but due to 1) issue with Omega and then 2) a falling out between Eddie Platts and Mr. Huber (Zeno CEO), Zeno was left with 300 unused cases, for which they produced new dials with ZENO on it. There was some odd behaviour by Zeno, initially telling Eddie they had run out of cases... Anyway, I don't know the full details so didn't want to expand on that in the review.

There are no real Rolex replicas in their lineup besides that Explorer lookalike, which was not on the Zeno website and produced for the Asian market initially (though once also sold via Timefactors). I agree that lot of Zenos are a bit hit and miss (even the official ones) and some things like still using mineral crystals for models that cost around 400 euro or more -- unacceptable. But the TF commissioned ones are really nice and of good quality, corresponding to their prices. The PRS-53 pilot I'm returning is a particular good example of this.



georgefl74 said:


> That was a nice, candid review.
> 
> It's been my understanding that Zeno watch 'Basel' is an Italian mushroom brand, one of many names that basically correspond to some small factories churning out watches designed by European microbrands during daytime and Rolex replicas during nighttime. You can get a very well built watch or something looking like its been put together by spare bits and pieces, YMMV.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

They actually have a Baselworld stand every year... this year they did sort of release a Rolex inspired watch:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

And a worldtimer as well









The main problem with Zeno in my view is overpricing without the marketing to back it up. For example, they do a Speedmaster style chrono with an actual Lemania movement, priced at about as much as an actual Speedmaster... Secondly you're not all wrong about inconsistencies in quality. But what's strange is that these inconsistencies appear in the same model. I had 2 of those Explorers, for example, one had lume almost Seiko level while the other barely glowed. Same model otherwise in all specs.

Thirdly I've heard their CS is only good when you're happy. When you've a problem, forget it. The warranty doesn't mean anything. Luckily I haven't personal experience with this, and anyway I get my Zenos from an AD with great CS and excellent return policy.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> These are nice, my brother has the black dial on bracelet and it was his one watch for years. Blue looks good for sure. I changed the battery about 1.5 years ago for him (first change in nearly 4 years) with the same Renata type and it's still going strong.


Thank you for your comments though they are not much of a deterrent. I think I will be ok because of the case and strap size - 42 and 22 are 2 too many. 
If ever I am at a AD I would look and try one on - anyway but not much risk to buy now unless a crazy price manifests itself to me for which I must try to stop looking.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I was never much good at this bashing thing...



usclassic said:


> Thank you for your comments though they are not much of a deterrent. I think I will be ok because of the case and strap size - 42 and 22 are 2 too many.
> If ever I am at a AD I would look and try one on - anyway but not much risk to buy now unless a crazy price manifests itself to me for which I must try to stop looking.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I need help. I've found this mid sized solar sub for $149. I have a 6in wrist, so it'd be great for me. I already have a bunch of bands in its lug size. AND i already sold a bunch of stuff this year.

Please bash this thing.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

jetcash said:


> I need help. I've found this mid sized solar sub for $149. I have a 6in wrist, so it'd be great for me. I already have a bunch of bands in its lug size. AND i already sold a bunch of stuff this year.
> 
> Please bash this thing.
> 
> ...


Well for starters, to me those hands are just ugly, as are the oval indices and the 12:00 index. Also, one of the reviews on Amazon notes that the bezel is misaligned, possible an indication of poor QC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

jetcash said:


> I need help. I've found this mid sized solar sub for $149. I have a 6in wrist, so it'd be great for me. I already have a bunch of bands in its lug size. AND i already sold a bunch of stuff this year.
> 
> Please bash this thing.
> 
> ...


Looks like a Seiko SKX013K copy with the crown at 3 instead of 4. Go with the Seiko since it's only a few bucks more.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I need help. I've found this mid sized solar sub for $149. I have a 6in wrist, so it'd be great for me. I already have a bunch of bands in its lug size. AND i already sold a bunch of stuff this year.
> 
> Please bash this thing.
> 
> ...


Those hands look weird... Like they couldn't decide between Mercedes or cathedral hands, so they did something halfway...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

They're tulip hands, it's a Seiko thing...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> They're tulip hands, it's a Seiko thing...


Almost breguet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I need help. I've found this mid sized solar sub for $149. I have a 6in wrist, so it'd be great for me. I already have a bunch of bands in its lug size. AND i already sold a bunch of stuff this year.
> 
> Please bash this thing.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Looks really bland. Like, as if it doesn't actually exist. I'd either move up to the Seiko Solars or to a Casio MDV-106 for less $$.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Looks really bland. Like, as if it doesn't actually exist. I'd either move up to the Seiko Solars or to a Casio MDV-106 for less $$.


Alba is a seiko subbrand

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Alba is a seiko subbrand
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


"sub"brand I like the pun there. and then there is Jessica not to forget her.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Alba is a seiko subbrand
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


.

Like J. Springs.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Looks really bland. Like, as if it doesn't actually exist. I'd either move up to the Seiko Solars or to a Casio MDV-106 for less $$.


The Casio is way too big for my tiny wrist. Unfortunately. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jetcash said:


> I need help. I've found this mid sized solar sub for $149. I have a 6in wrist, so it'd be great for me. I already have a bunch of bands in its lug size. AND i already sold a bunch of stuff this year.
> 
> Please bash this thing.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


https://www.themodestman.com/best-dive-watches-for-small-wrists/

_*Note:* This post about dive watches for small wrists was written by Chris, a TMM reader who wanted to find the perfect dive watch for men with thin or small wrists._
_Huge thanks to Chris for his thorough research and great write-up!_
_For your convenience, here's a quick list of small dive watches for any budget (low to high):_


Invicta 8932OB Pro Diver (38 mm) 
Seiko SKX013 (38 mm) 
Longines Hydroconquest (39 mm) 
Oris 73376524154MB (36 mm) 
C60 Trident Pro 600 (38 mm) 
Omega Unisex Seamster (36 mm) 
Rolex Yacht-Master 37 (37 mm)








much cheaper.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> The Casio is way too big for my tiny wrist. Unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Citizen NY0040. Bonus points if you're left-handed


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Citizen NY0040. Bonus points if you're left-handed


Boom. Already have one. Love it!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey gang help me out here. Heavy temptation to get a Seiko Marinemaster 300 now that they've been discontinued and Seiyajapan has em for $2000. Its not in the budget right now, just need some support getting through the nic fit here.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Sit tight, relax, calm down, breathe deeply, since two grand ain't exactly hay. See how you feel about it tomorrow.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> Hey gang help me out here. Heavy temptation to get a Seiko Marinemaster 300 now that they've been discontinued and Seiyajapan has em for $2000. Its not in the budget right now, just need some support getting through the nic fit here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


"Its not in the budget right now"
SBDC029 is half that. $911 from Chino brothers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> "Its not in the budget right now"
> SBDC029 is half that. $911 from Chino brothers.
> 
> View attachment 13007497


Both fine watches in their own right. Two vastly different wrist presence, look, history, feel, weight, finishing, and desirability. I have owned both. The shogun is superb and eminently more wearable than the mm300. Shogun looks good on most straps. The mm300 is passable on straps other than rubber or the steel bracelet but just not quite though. The comfort of the shogun is hard to beat for any watch. The MM300 is top heavy and more than a few hours on wrist it will constantly remind you of that reality BUT i still like the MM300 more in person and as one to own.

On a side note, i predict Hornet is getting one of these. I have nothing but a hunch to go on. We will see when he rejoins us.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Hey gang help me out here. Heavy temptation to get a Seiko Marinemaster 300 now that they've been discontinued and Seiyajapan has em for $2000. Its not in the budget right now, just need some support getting through the nic fit here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Like almost every good Seiko, it's just too big. If it were smaller and thinner I think it could be a "one and done diver", as it is you will love to own it and look at it but will tire quickly of the size, heft and awkward feeling on the wrist.

At $2,000 you're not far from some very good dive watches that are perhaps more versatile. It's a great watch but not without its flaws, at $1,200 I can get past a few of them but it's harder to do at $2,000.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Mm300. That old chestnut. Bottom line is this - it’s fabulous. It’s great. It’s right up there. 
IF you’re a professional diver.
If you’re NOT then it’s too big.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> https://www.themodestman.com/best-dive-watches-for-small-wrists/
> 
> _*Note:* This post about dive watches for small wrists was written by Chris, a TMM reader who wanted to find the perfect dive watch for men with thin or small wrists._
> _Huge thanks to Chris for his thorough research and great write-up!_
> ...


Oh come on.... Are we now come to posting entire lists of watches to enable fellow WPAC members? What the hell is going on here... 
If a member posts a watch he's tempted to buy, we're supposed to bash it, not to suggest better alternatives... What happened to the abstinence spirit in here?!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> "Its not in the budget right now"
> SBDC029 is half that. $911 from Chino brothers.
> 
> View attachment 13007497


Usclassic what's come over you? First posting a list of alternatives, now hunting deals for someone else??

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Just to be clear, because there seems to be a misunderstanding going on here lately (not talking to just usclassic btw, talking to all of you)

Bashing means to talk someone out of a watch, by pointing out any flaws you might perceive, not by pointing out there are better alternatives - we are not trying to talk someone out of only this one specific watch, but also out of buying a watch all together!
Also if you don't see any flaws to pick on, either just come up with some unreasonable one, or just keep your mouth shut... No confirming it's actually a nice watch, and certainly not highlighting what you like - that's enabling, not bashing.

So now that we're clear on the meaning of bashing, get back to it! Get a grip, and keep that abstinence spirit up in here.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Boom. Already have one. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you do. You kinda forgot


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Usclassic what's come over you? First posting a list of alternatives, now hunting deals for someone else??
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


He's shopping vicariously, trying to beat my Easter prediction. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Hey gang help me out here. Heavy temptation to get a Seiko Marinemaster 300 now that they've been discontinued and Seiyajapan has em for $2000. Its not in the budget right now, just need some support getting through the nic fit here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's a 2k expensive brick. Well made and all, but a 47mm brick. You might as well strap an actual brick to your wrist, it's cheaper, and it won't get mistaken for a submariner.
Edit: sorry was confused with that GS-sub. This is actually not as big. Still almost brick size though. But wait, 2k for a seiko thats not a GS?? You mad?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

By seeing many alternate watch choices it deflates the urgency of the one. Taking attention off the "one" at the moment is in affect bashing it with an army of others. Ultimately supporting not buying one.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> He's shopping vicariously, trying to beat my Easter prediction. Resistance is futile.


Perhaps becoming a concierge is a good way to stop buying for oneself. Easter will be a done deal. Since I have taken second hands off the table and I really like the 1040 and the new band has broken in to superb comfort. Still that Hamilton thinline---- can it possibly be worth the money with a $20 movement? I don't think so but at $100 I would really struggle.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Well since I set my heart on the Tudor gmt tough decisions had to be made. I love all my watches, but.....
Black bay 41 - listed and sold
Debaufre 39 pepsi - listed and sold
Stein El Capitan - listed and sold
Old logo Stein ocean 1 green - listed & sold
Ginault ocean Rover - listed

I feel kinda faint....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well since I set my heart on the Tudor gmt tough decisions had to be made. I love all my watches, but.....
> Black bay 41 - listed and sold
> Debaufre 39 pepsi - listed and sold
> Stein El Capitan - listed and sold
> ...


Good for you Rusty, you're doing the right thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Good for you Rusty, you're doing the right thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah my self imposed rule of never adding actual funds to the hobby haunting me now. Was painful but looking forward to the Tudor - really excited about it tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well since I set my heart on the Tudor gmt tough decisions had to be made. I love all my watches, but.....
> Black bay 41 - listed and sold
> Debaufre 39 pepsi - listed and sold
> Stein El Capitan - listed and sold
> ...


Having to sell one or more watches to purchase another really slows down those purchasing impulses. Selling so many Rusty....well I feel your pain. Chin up.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Well I am in quite a bit of trouble with this H38511733 after all.
















(pictures from relojesexclusivos.com)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah my self imposed rule of never adding actual funds to the hobby haunting me now. Was painful but looking forward to the Tudor - really excited about it tbh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a whole lot of watches getting sold. What's the damage for that Tudor GMT anyways?

I'm almost tempted myself but I spend last evening deciding on a media server for my audio needs so I guess I'm safe from watch purchases. Also buying a bunch of used stuff from Japan to trade at the moment and the unused Paypal funds get depleted real quick.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well since I set my heart on the Tudor gmt tough decisions had to be made. I love all my watches, but.....
> Black bay 41 - listed and sold
> Debaufre 39 pepsi - listed and sold
> Stein El Capitan - listed and sold
> ...


5 out and only 1 potentially in sounds like good WPAC math to me.

I sold 2 yesterday and no interest in adding any.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RLextherobot said:


> Hey gang help me out here. Heavy temptation to get a Seiko Marinemaster 300 now that they've been discontinued and Seiyajapan has em for $2000. Its not in the budget right now, just need some support getting through the nic fit here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


... 2K for hand painted (almost) GS run Sumo?

Erm... Think again.

You might have serious trouble with balance of the watch on wrist. Unlike Sumo it does not hug wrist... More like beat the hell out of it.

And much praised MM clasp is something between bottle opener and something that Torquemada invented.

All the guys that bought it for Sumo wore it on one WRUW and then with bitter smile put the original clasp back and sold it with superlatives... Right.

And.. That thingie does not have backcase you know... You can only open it with hammer to regulate it.. And if you damage bezel insert you can only buy the whole bezel... At 400$.

If it rocks your boat go ahead...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of watches getting sold. What's the damage for that Tudor GMT anyways?
> 
> I'm almost tempted myself but I spend last evening deciding on a media server for my audio needs so I guess I'm safe from watch purchases. Also buying a bunch of used stuff from Japan to trade at the moment and the unused Paypal funds get depleted real quick.


Well it's been 6 sales but I'm gonna get the Tudor gmt but also the bb58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jetcash said:


> I need help. I've found this mid sized solar sub for $149. I have a 6in wrist, so it'd be great for me. I already have a bunch of bands in its lug size. AND i already sold a bunch of stuff this year.
> 
> Please bash this thing.
> 
> ...


Do I need to bash it?

Looks like something designed after very very long night of sake, pacinko and some strange japanese fetish.

Guy woke up in gutter, without left sock, smelling like whiskey barrel, with notice in left pocket informing him that Yakuza will come tomorrow to collect the debt and compromising photo of him, 2 ladies and a oversize purple squid in Impossible pose.

So he came home, Sent a Quick mockup he made in 15 minutes in MS Paint to Seiko and left notice on his door "Moved to Yemen. Thank you."

Hell... Its ugly mutt.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well it's been 6 sales but I'm gonna get the Tudor gmt but also the bb58
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O bloody hell. ...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well it's been 6 sales but I'm gonna get the Tudor gmt but also the bb58
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rusty, its your money, but you're buying two very unoriginal homages, esp. the BB58. At least Steinharts are cheap. I've read quite a few very angry responses from Tudor fans on those. Kinda kills the streak of (somewhat) original designs.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Do I need to bash it?
> 
> Looks like something designed after very very long night of sake, pacinko and some strange japanese fetish.
> 
> ...


Now that is a good bashing.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jetcash said:


> sinner777 said:
> 
> 
> > Do I need to bash it?
> ...


My favorite is, ".... without left sock..."


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> My favorite is, ".... without left sock..."


..you dont want to know what it was used for.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Just to be clear, because there seems to be a misunderstanding going on here lately (not talking to just usclassic btw, talking to all of you)
> 
> Bashing means to talk someone out of a watch, by pointing out any flaws you might perceive, not by pointing out there are better alternatives - we are not trying to talk someone out of only this one specific watch, but also out of buying a watch all together!
> Also if you don't see any flaws to pick on, either just come up with some unreasonable one, or just keep your mouth shut... No confirming it's actually a nice watch, and certainly not highlighting what you like - that's enabling, not bashing.
> ...


I understand your premise and respect the discipline you are trying to enforce here at WPAC. Without it we are just like the rest of WUS threads and who needs more of the same? But I would also put forth another angle on bashing.

If you have played competitive sports you will hopefully agree with me. The very best coaches do not always use yelling and disciplinary actions (Sports version of "bashing") to get the most out of their players. The best coaches use the hardline approach as one arrow in their quiver. But in addition to being firm they are flexible, patient, tolerant, realistic, offer objective feedback, and strive to improve specific character traits in their players.

We at WPAC don't have as close of a relationship as a player and coach would but bashing need not be the only way we talk someone out of a purchase or educate them to look at better alternatives. As an example, I can see the immense appeal in homage watches but when I consider that my idea of a collection is very limited (5 or less), an homage(s) really doesn't have a role there. So I can easily talk to someone about how great their desired homage watch is but also give them my perspective of why I won't buy one. If that resonates with them, it might discourage that purchase. Hardline rules always encouraged me to break the rules. But objective ideas and common sense would mostly get me to respond in some way.

But anyway carry on.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I like the BB58, it's a nice (and true) homage. Go for it, Rust!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I like the BB58, it's a nice (and true) homage. Go for it, Rust!


It's as close as you can get to a perfect homage. Tudors first diver, in a size not chastised for being too big, 3 mm thinner than black bay, brand new calibre, 70 hr power reserve, I think it's a classic.

I don't care about cheaper tbh, since funds are from watch sales so it's just asset allocation. What I will say is.. many scoffed when I said I thought I was almost done but consider this......my mantra has always been buy at good price as it builds in profit on resale. I'm buying both of these new - full RRP - no discount - nada. I wouldn't do that unless I was nearly done. If I wasn't nearly done I'd just keep flipping for two yrs then try find one preloved at £300 under RRP. 

Besides I have done the Squale steinhart Ginault homages and my steinhart collection will remain - I won't wear the bb58 when cutting the hedge for example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's as close as you can get to a perfect homage. Tudors first diver, in a size not chastised for being too big, 3 mm thinner than black bay, brand new calibre, 70 hr power reserve, I think it's a classic.
> 
> I don't care about cheaper tbh, since funds are from watch sales so it's just asset allocation. What I will say is.. many scoffed when I said I thought I was almost done but consider this......my mantra has always been buy at good price as it builds in profit on resale. I'm buying both of these new - full RRP - no discount - nada. I wouldn't do that unless I was nearly done. If I wasn't nearly done I'd just keep flipping for two yrs then try find one preloved at £300 under RRP.
> 
> ...


Both of these?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I understand your premise and respect the discipline you are trying to enforce here at WPAC. Without it we are just like the rest of WUS threads and who needs more of the same? But I would also put forth another angle on bashing.
> 
> If you have played competitive sports you will hopefully agree with me. The very best coaches do not always use yelling and disciplinary actions (Sports version of "bashing") to get the most out of their players. The best coaches use the hardline approach as one arrow in their quiver. But in addition to being firm they are flexible, patient, tolerant, realistic, offer objective feedback, and strive to improve specific character traits in their players.
> 
> ...


Well I agree to that, but there's a big difference between gently talking someone out of a purchase, and straight out listing and discussing alternatives  my rash words were in response to that, because some posts in here made me litterally check again if I was actually browsing the WPAC thread...

I encourage every way of enforcing abstinence, be it rash bashing or gentle words. As long as it is in the spirit of this thread 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's as close as you can get to a perfect homage. Tudors first diver, in a size not chastised for being too big, 3 mm thinner than black bay, brand new calibre, 70 hr power reserve, I think it's a classic.
> 
> I'm buying both of these new - full RRP - no discount - nada. I wouldn't do that unless I was nearly done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not wait for the bargain you are skilled in finding? What is the big hurry to buy at full price? Sounds like you are just trying to talk yourself into spending more than necessary in hopes of being satisfied, this time. Don't kid yourself, you are not done.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Why not wait for the bargain you are skilled in finding? What is the big hurry to buy at full price? Sounds like you are just trying to talk yourself into spending more than necessary in hopes of being satisfied, this time. Don't kid yourself, you are not done.


"Nearly" done I said. My final watch remains the GO. Long way away though. About to embark on a "stick a few quid away a month" mission for that one, unless I decide to sell even more which is always a possibility - judging by the way tudors hold their value and the popularity of these models I doubt many bargains to be had for a good while if ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Well I agree to that, but there's a big difference between gently talking someone out of a purchase, and straight out listing and discussing alternatives  my rash words were in response to that, because some posts in here made me litterally check again if I was actually browsing the WPAC thread...
> 
> I encourage every way of enforcing abstinence, be it rash bashing or gentle words. As long as it is in the spirit of this thread
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


And I will continue to annoy all of your desired purchases...in only way I can understand.

Brass Knuckles to the teeth... Croatian style.

This is mans thread with grown man lusting over piece of steel with some cogs in it... But basically nothing more than a bangle. A jewellery.

Hope you realise that...


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Quick word of thanks to the thread, as my urge to whip out the credit card and buy an MM300 has abated. Much as I love the SBDX on reflection I'm not convinced I would love it $2000 US. Also helped to look at my Sumo and my Monster and realize that I'd really miss them if I let them go to justify the Marinemaster. Enjoy what you own, not what you could theoretically own is a good principle.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> "Nearly" done I said. My final watch remains the GO. Long way away though. About to embark on a "stick a few quid away a month" mission for that one, unless I decide to sell even more which is always a possibility - judging by the way tudors hold their value and the popularity of these models I doubt many bargains to be had for a good while if ever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't you just mention your "rule" for not adding money into your collection?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Didn't you just mention your "rule" for not adding money into your collection?


He's found a watch to justify an exception for. For a guy that owns 20+ mid to high end watches and never put more than $2000 into the hobby, ill give him the exception and say he has probably earned it especially if it gets him to the end game.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> These are nice, my brother has the black dial on bracelet and it was his one watch for years. Blue looks good for sure. I changed the battery about 1.5 years ago for him (first change in nearly 4 years) with the same Renata type and it's still going strong.


How did you find the quality? Those little screws give you any trouble? Was there a nice rubber o ring under the case back?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Didn't you just mention your "rule" for not adding money into your collection?


Yeah correct  although I'm not certain yet whether I'll add. May still consolidate a bit further to get the funds. GO won't be anytime soon certainly not inside 12 months that's for sure. We'll see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

On a separate note, my attempt to sell an item on Etsy fizzled. Watch sold on eBay in the meantime, with 22 watchers and many hundreds views. On Etsy it had 22 views and a couple of 'likes' (?)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> On a separate note, my attempt to sell an item on Etsy fizzled. Watch sold on eBay in the meantime, with 22 watchers and many hundreds views. On Etsy it had 22 views and a couple of 'likes' (?)


eBay can be very good the Phoibos has 34 watchers 496 views and 41 bids so far with 4 days to go.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> On a separate note, my attempt to sell an item on Etsy fizzled. Watch sold on eBay in the meantime, with 22 watchers and many hundreds views. On Etsy it had 22 views and a couple of 'likes' (?)


Those darn crafty housewives who populate Etsy making homemade soap and pot holders are not big into timepieces. On the other hand I have purchased some outstanding Japanese Natural hones on Etsy.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> Quick word of thanks to the thread, as my urge to whip out the credit card and buy an MM300 has abated. Much as I love the SBDX on reflection I'm not convinced I would love it $2000 US. Also helped to look at my Sumo and my Monster and realize that I'd really miss them if I let them go to justify the Marinemaster. Enjoy what you own, not what you could theoretically own is a good principle.


You did the right thing. A majority of the watches that I can afford ultimately all start to look and feel exactly alike after the honeymoon wears off.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

After some reflection I would rename the group Watchaholics People and Confusion. Anyway I will be following Hornet's lead and staying away for a period of time. Talking about watched and looking at watches seems to ultimately lead to buying a watch with various rationalizations. So abstinence must be complete to be successful.
In my own case I ordered the Hamilton Jazzmaster H38511733 at a great price but after a very short time of reflection about now having to order larger straps and pins and break in another watch plus sell a watch I have grown to like, I quickly realized cancelling the order would bring the only relief. Relief is not having to go through all that yet again. Relief is not buying another watch. As Easter approaches I will purposefully take my focus off watches and off the group and WUS in general. I apologize if I failed to discourage any one trying to stop buying a watch with unorthodox and misunderstood methods. Peace and farewell. 

Larry


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> After some reflection I would rename the group Watchaholics People and Confusion. Anyway I will be following Hornet's lead and staying away for a period of time. Talking about watched and looking at watches seems to ultimately lead to buying a watch with various rationalizations. So abstinence must be complete to be successful.


Yes and no, Larry. So far I'm 'clean' for the past four months and actually one watch down from last year. I've been tempted quite a bit and still am, but not by what I've seen in this thread. I've been tempted by my searches on watchrecon ("...just to keep in touch with street prices"), on ebay ("..just looking at some random vintage pieces), on japanese classifieds ...cause I'm still looking for a replacement bezel for that watch that needs fixing").

In short, my rationalizations for going back and checking the market are the ones that hurt my wallet, not this thread. But as always, YMMV.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> After some reflection I would rename the group Watchaholics People and Confusion. Anyway I will be following Hornet's lead and staying away for a period of time. Talking about watched and looking at watches seems to ultimately lead to buying a watch with various rationalizations. So abstinence must be complete to be successful.
> In my own case I ordered the Hamilton Jazzmaster H38511733 at a great price but after a very short time of reflection about now having to order larger straps and pins and break in another watch plus sell a watch I have grown to like, I quickly realized cancelling the order would bring the only relief. Relief is not having to go through all that yet again. Relief is not buying another watch. As Easter approaches I will purposefully take my focus off watches and off the group and WUS in general. I apologize if I failed to discourage any one trying to stop buying a watch with unorthodox and misunderstood methods. Peace and farewell.
> 
> Larry


Good luck Larry. Well done on the return!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

What are they smoking over at eBay anyway? I've been trying to set my store on vacation for the past fifteen minutes, checked multiple howtos that are now defunct with no visible workaround. This site needs a major revamp yesterday.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

you need to refresh it. F5.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> you need to refresh it. F5.


FFS!

EDIT: Finally realized after hovering the mouse over a HIDDEN menu (FFS!!!!) that I need to setup a store and pay AT LEAST 25$ per month (or 480$ per year) for that fantastic privilege. F that


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello there. This is my first post here as I would like to join the club. I have made a watch purchase this year but I want to stay away from temptation , having sold several pieces to finance my last acquisition
Here is my present box









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

And this one is waiting for my birthday but it was purchased last year


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice box...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

columela said:


> And this one is waiting for my birthday but it was purchased last year
> View attachment 13010523


Nice longines and nice collection. What is your biggest temptation and we will do our best to dissuade you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> FFS!
> 
> EDIT: Finally realized after hovering the mouse over a HIDDEN menu (FFS!!!!) that I need to setup a store and pay AT LEAST 25$ per month (or 480$ per year) for that fantastic privilege. F that


shop only pays off if you have constant 500+ listings on bay,


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

columela said:


> And this one is waiting for my birthday but it was purchased last year
> View attachment 13010523


That's impressive discipline. When's your birthday?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Larry, Good luck and Happy Easter my friend. 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nice longines and nice collection. What is your biggest temptation and we will do our best to dissuade you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello

I have been tempted to replace my Protrek prw1500 with a mudmaster gwg1000. I am trying to persuade myself that o have a perfectly adequate digital watch in the collection, but it is tempting.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That's impressive discipline. When's your birthday?


It is in July, but I found this beauty at a very low price last autumn and I am saving it for my50th birthday.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

columela said:


> It is in July, but I found this beauty at a very low price last autumn and I am saving it for my50th birthday.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Gettaoutahere!!!

I feel like a total noob 

Respect!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

columela said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been tempted to replace my Protrek prw1500 with a mudmaster gwg1000. I am trying to persuade myself that o have a perfectly adequate digital watch in the collection, but it is tempting.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


it will not give you much more features and Protrek is much easier to operate..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

columela said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been tempted to replace my Protrek prw1500 with a mudmaster gwg1000. I am trying to persuade myself that o have a perfectly adequate digital watch in the collection, but it is tempting.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Okay so tell me again why you want to replace a good-looking, very readable ABC watch for a clutter dial and arguably less usable piece.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay so tell me again why you want to replace a good-looking, very readable ABC watch for a clutter dial and arguably less usable piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is what i need to hear.
Cheers


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay so tell me again why you want to replace a good-looking, very readable ABC watch for a clutter dial and arguably less usable piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an analog g-shock but switched to digital. Much more legible, and fewer moving parts to break

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hey Columela,

Nice Longineses


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay so tell me again why you want to replace a good-looking, very readable ABC watch for a clutter dial and arguably less usable piece.


That G-Shock looks like a parody of a G-Shock designed by a ten year old who was drawing it from memory. Stick with the Pro-Trek.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Checking in to say I've been tempted once a week for the past 3 weeks by the re-release of the Precista PRS-18Q. I've been good and not ordered. Stay strong people!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> After some reflection I would rename the group Watchaholics People and Confusion. Anyway I will be following Hornet's lead and staying away for a period of time. Talking about watched and looking at watches seems to ultimately lead to buying a watch with various rationalizations. So abstinence must be complete to be successful.
> In my own case I ordered the Hamilton Jazzmaster H38511733 at a great price but after a very short time of reflection about now having to order larger straps and pins and break in another watch plus sell a watch I have grown to like, I quickly realized cancelling the order would bring the only relief. Relief is not having to go through all that yet again. Relief is not buying another watch. As Easter approaches I will purposefully take my focus off watches and off the group and WUS in general. I apologize if I failed to discourage any one trying to stop buying a watch with unorthodox and misunderstood methods. Peace and farewell.
> 
> Larry


Good descision Larry! Whatever it takes to stay sane. Though I would say you're not the most problematic case here; repeatedly flipping a single watch ought to be less costly then accumulating a hord like some people here do. If you could maintain that status quo while hanging around here, I'll bet you could last the year with that one watch now. Simplicity seems to suit you, so I'd stick to the two hand citizen, and cancel that hammy.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I also have a hankering for a watch that I sold off.









Before you get going, I love the tiny crown!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I also have a hankering for a watch that I sold off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what it has a crown?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

usclassic said:


> After some reflection I would rename the group Watchaholics People and Confusion. Anyway I will be following Hornet's lead and staying away for a period of time. Talking about watched and looking at watches seems to ultimately lead to buying a watch with various rationalizations. So abstinence must be complete to be successful.
> In my own case I ordered the Hamilton Jazzmaster H38511733 at a great price but after a very short time of reflection about now having to order larger straps and pins and break in another watch plus sell a watch I have grown to like, I quickly realized cancelling the order would bring the only relief. Relief is not having to go through all that yet again. Relief is not buying another watch. As Easter approaches I will purposefully take my focus off watches and off the group and WUS in general. I apologize if I failed to discourage any one trying to stop buying a watch with unorthodox and misunderstood methods. Peace and farewell.
> 
> Larry


Larry,

Good luck! It is difficult to abstain from purchasing. I sometimes get excited about a watch or two but the desire wanes as the logical side of me returns. But I would not do one watch at a time like you.

Stay at strong and Happy Easter.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

thach said:


> Checking in to say I've been tempted once a week for the past 3 weeks by the re-release of the Precista PRS-18Q. I've been good and not ordered. Stay strong people!


Really good, right? I * almost* pulled the trigger when I realized I probably would be put off by the bead blasted treatment in the end. It's partly why I went with the Zeno instead. Though I would have maybe preferred, aesthetically, the 369 instead of date-69. Prefer the sword hands of the Zeno though, by far. And I do like my polished surfaces here and there...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jetcash said:


> I also have a hankering for a watch that I sold off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those teeth on picture!?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Are those teeth on picture!?


Good eye bro, and good fist JetCash -- I've only taken out a few.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Hey Columela,
> 
> Nice Longineses


Slowly walk away.

I will distract you a bit with this one. Here...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

TJ Boogie said:


> Good eye bro, and good fist JetCash -- I've only taken out a few.


Bloody hell...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Bloody hell...


Drunken boxing's my formal excuse


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Really good, right? I * almost* pulled the trigger when I realized I probably would be put off by the bead blasted treatment in the end. It's partly why I went with the Zeno instead. Though I would have maybe preferred, aesthetically, the 369 instead of date-69. Prefer the sword hands of the Zeno though, by far. And I do like my polished surfaces here and there...
> 
> View attachment 13013031


I like bead blasting and actually contemplated sending a watch to have it beadblasted in the past. Picked up this guy in need of repair yesterday to trade if repairs are indeed possible. It may turn out to be the one exception for the year. Beadblasted titanium. Win win.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> I like bead blasting and actually contemplated sending a watch to have it beadblasted in the past. Picked up this guy in need of repair yesterday to trade if repairs are indeed possible. It may turn out to be the one exception for the year. Beadblasted titanium. Win win.


That could have been so nice if it wasn't bead blasted so heavily. Love the gilt accents.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That could have been so nice if it wasn't bead blasted so heavily. Love the gilt accents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


There were a few of those around late eighties, incl. some steel models. Very rare now. Picked up this one for a buddy who's crazy about gilt details. Just cleared customs, should post a couple of shots in next week's incoming thread over at Seiko & Citizen subforum.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

^Nice that last one.

Bead blasted really never did it for me. I guess it's a tactical thing I don't understand. I like the simplicity and readability of military style pieces, but I don't understand the full tactical allure. I need my bling here and there  For example, I don't just like, nay, I * love" bracelets with PCLs or variations thereof (OEM Turtle bracelet for example, or many Omega bracelets)

Been wearing the Zeno since I got it. Put it on a Watchgecko tropic style strap. Man it's comfortable.

Been also "tracking" its accuracy (first time since a long time). 0.0s since 5 days. So far so good. It's not a HAQ movement obviously but even its rate at -15/+20 spm (so less than 1spd) is not bad at all.
















I like it a lot, perfect for the hospital too (with the rubber strap can wash / disinfect without the strap getting mucky and wet as NATOs do). It even alleviated the pain of longing for my still absent Revue.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> Drunken boxing's my formal excuse


Thanks for the kudos, but they're little carved bone skulls. From el Dia de los Muertos a few years back.

Other thoughts on the SNK?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*GASP*

have you seen the movie "indecent proposal"?



sinner777 said:


> Slowly walk away.
> 
> I will distract you a bit with this one. Here...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Appreciation of the Unwearable:









The Prague astronomical clock, or Prague orloj, is a medieval astronomical clock located in Prague, the capital of the Czech Republic.Built in 1410.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Slap some lug adaptor for Ecozilla. It can be done..


----------



## mapolus (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey, my wife and I were there last weekend...beautiful city. Really enjoyed the Strahov Monastery Brewery and their IPA.











MrCairo said:


> Appreciation of the Unwearable:
> 
> The Prague astronomical clock, or Prague orloj, is a medieval astronomical clock located in Prague, the capital of the Czech Republic.Built in 1410.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

New strap - enjoying it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ginault now sold. So ginault, O1G, BB41, debaufre39, ovm1, El Capitan, all gone in a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

One-week travel with one watch. Feelsgoodman.jpg

What would you choose from your current collection? (Business & a little pleaure 7-day trip)


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Thanks for the kudos, but they're little carved bone skulls. From el Dia de los Muertos a few years back.
> 
> Other thoughts on the SNK?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Really cool white face (that has to be rare), and white bracelet man. And that's fantastic that you celebrate el dia de los muertos, I do too |>


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> One-week travel with one watch. Feelsgoodman.jpg
> 
> What would you choose from your current collection? (Business & a little pleaure 7-day trip)


Pelagos for me - a watch that just feels right. Solid accurate well built nice looking and wears like a dream.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ginault now sold. So ginault, O1G, BB41, debaufre39, ovm1, El Capitan, all gone in a month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didnt even known you had a Ginault

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
This Abstinance thing.
I'm not much good at abstaining fro anything.
Let alone watches. Trying to keep my $s in
circulation.
Wife is agin my watch spendthrift obsession.
Tightwad!!! Thing ism you can't take it with
you.
Ever see an armored truck following a hearse?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> One-week travel with one watch. Feelsgoodman.jpg
> 
> What would you choose from your current collection? (Business & a little pleaure 7-day trip)


Probably the monta









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Didnt even known you had a Ginault
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I don't now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> One-week travel with one watch. Feelsgoodman.jpg
> 
> What would you choose from your current collection? (Business & a little pleaure 7-day trip)


My Montblanc for business


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> One-week travel with one watch. Feelsgoodman.jpg
> 
> What would you choose from your current collection? (Business & a little pleaure 7-day trip)


Probably depends a bit on the trip and my mood, but generally its my Union. Currently a week away from home also, though not business related. Union it is:









If there aren't any occasions in the trip that require the fancy type Union, the seaforth would win it though. That watch has won me over. Have worn it 3/4 of the time since I own it, which has to be a record for me, even taking into account its probably still the honeymoon phase. It was my only stumble on my abstinence so far, but I'd say it was no mistake.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Probably depends a bit on the trip and my mood, but generally its my Union. Currently a week away from home also, though not business related. Union it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Union 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> One-week travel with one watch. Feelsgoodman.jpg
> 
> What would you choose from your current collection? (Business & a little pleaure 7-day trip)


probably one of watches for sale and try to get it sold somewhere. 

...Gshock. Without a doubt.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> WUSers:
> This Abstinance thing.
> I'm not much good at abstaining fro anything.
> Let alone watches. Trying to keep my $s in
> ...


..erm..what?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> WUSers:
> This Abstinance thing.
> I'm not much good at abstaining fro anything.
> Let alone watches. Trying to keep my $s in
> ...


No one is following you old man


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

You know the principle: Tell someone not to think about an elephant, and what do they think about? An elephant! I posted a commitment to watch buying abstinence a while back, and what did I do? Bought more watches. Way more than I should have. Well, maybe not really "should have". A few I wish I hadn't. Oh well. Needless to say, I am no longer a member of the club in good standing. Perhaps this is my application to re-join? I REALLY do need to abstain for a while. Anyone got any good ideas for willpower (TIC)? He-he...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

eminguy said:


> You know the principle: Tell someone not to think about an elephant, and what do they think about? An elephant! I posted a commitment to watch buying abstinence a while back, and what did I do? Bought more watches. Way more than I should have. Well, maybe not really "should have". A few I wish I hadn't. Oh well. Needless to say, I am no longer a member of the club in good standing. Perhaps this is my application to re-join? I REALLY do need to abstain for a while. Anyone got any good ideas for willpower (TIC)? He-he...


...get yourself in private venture . I opened 2nd store . It took all the money and time I had.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> Really cool white face (that has to be rare), and white bracelet man. And that's fantastic that you celebrate el dia de los muertos, I do too |>


I live in Tucson, so it's kinda mandatory. The el Dia celebration here is legendary.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

eminguy said:


> You know the principle: Tell someone not to think about an elephant, and what do they think about? An elephant! I posted a commitment to watch buying abstinence a while back, and what did I do? Bought more watches. Way more than I should have. Well, maybe not really "should have". A few I wish I hadn't. Oh well. Needless to say, I am no longer a member of the club in good standing. Perhaps this is my application to re-join? I REALLY do need to abstain for a while. Anyone got any good ideas for willpower (TIC)? He-he...


Yes. Abstinence is viewed as a negative term to an addict and a positive thought should be employed. Example - if you slice the ball all the time at golf and you think "don't slice the ball don't slice the ball" then the words in your head are "slice the ball". If instead you think "hit it straight hit it straight" then it's a positive thought in your head and therefore more likely to result in a good outcome. So for WPAC maybe you should focus on the good focus on the existing watches. Set a goal to buy (yes that's right) BUY a watch at the end of the year. It's like telling a smoker if he gives up he can have one at the end of the week. Just a thought

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i have sold a BUNCH of watches since joining, a beautiful tuna, a crepas tornado, seiko 6139 chrono, helson speardiver (albeit a double 
doxa 1200, seiko 6105-8110, a squale tiger full-lume, doxa 300t reissue, the list goes on....transferred 14 grand from paypal to checking.
but i have bought one new one, the doxa poseidon reissue, my first yellow watch, and i've always had a thing about yellow doxas...this
one is a 1200t with a yellow face, and i'm pretty sure it'll be a keeper. we'll see, of course...if it turns out not to be, i saved enough on
the early discount that i don't think i'll lose any money on this ( i never have lost money buying and re-selling any doxa) i have put away 
some watches i think will appreciate, i don't miss them, and i have a new policy in place, sell 10, buy 1....i think this is within wpac rules,
i haven't been commenting much, but reading here has kept my roving eyes off of watch recon, so thanks


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Quick note to say I am really enjoying my Sumo today. Who needs a new watch when you have already have a piece that brings you happiness just by looking at it?









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> i have sold a BUNCH of watches since joining, a beautiful tuna, a crepas tornado, seiko 6139 chrono, helson speardiver (albeit a double
> doxa 1200, seiko 6105-8110, a squale tiger full-lume, doxa 300t reissue, the list goes on....transferred 14 grand from paypal to checking.
> but i have bought one new one, the doxa poseidon reissue, my first yellow watch, and i've always had a thing about yellow doxas...this
> one is a 1200t with a yellow face, and i'm pretty sure it'll be a keeper. we'll see, of course...if it turns out not to be, i saved enough on
> ...


Similar tale to my own. Sounds to me like you are in control and at the end of the day that is what matters 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Quick note to say I am really enjoying my Sumo today. Who needs a new watch when you have already have a piece that brings you happiness just by looking at it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking thing ! Font on bezel always reminds me of Tag Heuer aqua racer or the old citizen signature series I used to own









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> i have sold a BUNCH of watches since joining, a beautiful tuna, a crepas tornado, seiko 6139 chrono, helson speardiver (albeit a double
> doxa 1200, seiko 6105-8110, a squale tiger full-lume, doxa 300t reissue, the list goes on....transferred 14 grand from paypal to checking.
> but i have bought one new one, the doxa poseidon reissue, my first yellow watch, and i've always had a thing about yellow doxas...this
> one is a 1200t with a yellow face, and i'm pretty sure it'll be a keeper. we'll see, of course...if it turns out not to be, i saved enough on
> ...


Great progress! Were you the one with 100+ watches? In that case I'd say, 1 in 10 out is definitely a good rule, keep it going!

That yellow Doxa is awesome, wish I had the funds for that. Would flip my yellow seaforth for it in a heartbeat, if it was <1k. Suppose I should thank them for that price, so I can retain my abstinence...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Great progress! Were you the one with 100+ watches? In that case I'd say, 1 in 10 out is definitely a good rule, keep it going!
> 
> That yellow Doxa is awesome, wish I had the funds for that. Would flip my yellow seaforth for it in a heartbeat, if it was <1k. Suppose I should thank them for that price, so I can retain my abstinence...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


i was in the 40's when i drew the line, i wish i had done it 25 watches earlier.
i'm now below 30, which is good, conceptually, i could wear each watch once a 
month, and decrease wear and tear, but 15 still ought to be plenty, and where
i'll ultimately get down to...then only funds i have are from selling off what i
shouldn't have bought, so i have to be very careful.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys I just found my exception for the year!


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Guys I just found my exception for the year!


Attractive AND useful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This could easily be my one watch... Unless you throw it at an opponent? And I wonder what its WR rating is seeing as it will sometimes be submerged in blood.



georgefl74 said:


> Guys I just found my exception for the year!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Attractive AND useful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it looks like a Hublot, that's a bit of a turn off, but the Spring Drive makes it fly further away with a throw than what I could realistically hope for (being rather noob for a ninja)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> This could easily be my one watch... Unless you throw it at an opponent? And I wonder what its WR rating is seeing as it will sometimes be submerged in blood.


oh, but blood is thicker than water....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Stuck my head in to catch up. No new posts in 24 hrs. Has to be a good thing ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Three months now without a single watch purchase

Think I'll go buy a Rolex to reward myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

George,

How do you keep your kinetics charged up? Once a week wear is enough or too little?



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> George,
> 
> How do you keep your kinetics charged up? Once a week wear is enough or too little?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalkgi


Depends on what you do with them VWG. A day spent in the office or at home just won't cut it. They charge faster with a higher level of physical activity.

I'm a lazy SOB so I've improvised. Here's the video


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Depends on what you do with them VWG. A day spent in the office or at home just won't cut it. They charge faster with a higher level of physical activity.
> 
> I'm a lazy SOB so I've improvised. Here's the video


So getting outside and mowing the lawn (2-3 hours) doesnt sound like it is enough. If i took it on a camping trip that sounds about right. Sounds like a temperamental movement. I thought the 6 month PR would provide some cushion?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ye is why I much prefer eco drives tbh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> So getting outside and mowing the lawn (2-3 hours) doesnt sound like it is enough. If i took it on a camping trip that sounds about right. Sounds like a temperamental movement. I thought the 6 month PR would provide some cushion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It does, but some stock capacitors can be hard to top up without a charger. I had bought a kinetic Tuna (SUN) and it was almost impossible to get it to charge past the second level manually. After getting one of those chargers I got it fully charged after quite a few hours on the charger but then it was easier to keep it charged. Its good for any kind of battery to get a couple of full charge cycles.

Ecodrives are obviously easier to handle but they are far flimsier. I've handled about 40 kinetics, most left for dead in a drawer for years and almost all sprung to action with a new capacitor. Just a couple needed some movement cleaning and oiling while one had burst a coil that was easily replaced. You'd be lucky to repair maybe a third of similarly discarded solars. My watchguy won't touch them. Most Citizen service centers just replace an entire movement. Same with Seiko (even more so) google the trouble the SBPG owners faced. I doubt there's many of those around running.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> It does, but some stock capacitors can be hard to top up without a charger. I had bought a kinetic Tuna (SUN) and it was almost impossible to get it to charge past the second level manually. After getting one of those chargers I got it fully charged after quite a few hours on the charger but then it was easier to keep it charged. Its good for any kind of battery to get a couple of full charge cycles.
> 
> Ecodrives are obviously easier to handle but they are far flimsier. I've handled about 40 kinetics, most left for dead in a drawer for years and almost all sprung to action with a new capacitor. Just a couple needed some movement cleaning and oiling while one had burst a coil that was easily replaced. You'd be lucky to repair maybe a third of similarly discarded solars. My watchguy won't touch them. Most Citizen service centers just replace an entire movement. Same with Seiko (even more so) google the trouble the SBPG owners faced. I doubt there's many of those around running.


Are the capacitors expensive to replace.....err....nevermind any watch repair work is much more expensive in the states than elsewhere in the world.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Speaking of kinetics, two canvas straps I had ordered for my SBDD from Diaboliq finally arrived. Very nice work. Waxed, dual-layered canvas with a nicely scented wax for water resistance


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Speaking of kinetics, two canvas straps I had ordered for my SBDD from Diaboliq finally arrived. Very nice work. Waxed, dual-layered canvas with a nicely scented wax for water resistance


Yeah. Joe does great job.. He is actually from Croatia.. But you know that...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

will wonders never cease? mr. cairo has his zeno up for sale already!
and who thought he wasn't practicing abstinence? i think this is a very
commendable and self-sacrificing action on his part  seriously.

i put a bunch of watches away as "appreciators", watches that are in
great condition that i believe will go up in value if i store them for a 
year or two or three...but the problem is, they call to me from inside
the box, it's interesting to see which ones i can hear, a dr. seiko
serviced pogue in extraordinary condition, and a citizen promaster
ny0040-o9w which i picked up in new condition and which has an
essentially mirrored finish on the case. it's so easy to mess up an old 
chronograph or a new polished piece.

so, i wonder if anyone else does this, and if so, how to deal with the
temptation to wear and use a watch that you've decided not to put 
wear and tear on....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> will wonders never cease? mr. cairo has his zeno up for sale already!
> and who thought he wasn't practicing abstinence? i think this is a very
> commendable and self-sacrificing action on his part  seriously.
> 
> ...


i forgot to include pictures, here are two watches i'm finding to be
irresistible, and they're in a box in a closet, what to do? maybe just
enjoy the siren call?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> will wonders never cease? mr. cairo has his zeno up for sale already!
> and who thought he wasn't practicing abstinence? i think this is a very
> commendable and self-sacrificing action on his part  seriously.
> 
> ...


Peter, If I had more liquid capital, I'd consider buying some timepieces I'd know would appreciate, and put them in a safe deposit box (for my family when I die), or to wear/sell later in life. But to answer your question, no I don't now. I think it's really cool you do -- I can empathize with the temptation to want to wear them!

As it is I'm working my way down to a 2 or 3-piece collection from 5.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> View attachment 13030799
> View attachment 13030811
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, both of them. I've never seen a Pogue in this condition (albeit I'm a rookie in regards to vintage pieces). Awesome |>


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> Beautiful, both of them. I've never seen a Pogue in this condition (albeit I'm a rookie in regards to vintage pieces). Awesome |>


that's an awesome pogue, and awesome is a word i use sparingly, but it was from a michigan estate auction, it sat in a drawer all it's life,
i sent it to dr. seiko and had it worked over, and relumed, it really is mint...maybe i'll just wear it around the house every now and then.
and if trading is not against wpac rules, i'd trade it for something with more utility....

what ARE the rules for trading?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I might be caving in on this Certina DS 1 Powermatic 80















I did make it to April


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I might be caving in on this Certina DS 1 Powermatic 80
> 
> View attachment 13030903
> 
> ...


Certina makes a great watch, US Classic, I'd have a hard time saying no given the right price...



peterr said:


> that's an awesome pogue, and awesome is a word i use sparingly, but it was from a michigan estate auction, it sat in a drawer all it's life,
> i sent it to dr. seiko and had it worked over, and relumed, it really is mint...maybe i'll just wear it around the house every now and then.
> and if trading is not against wpac rules, i'd trade it for something with more utility....
> 
> what ARE the rules for trading?


Well we have 1 watch that we can buy yearly, the exception. And we can do 1-in/1-out (so trading's perfectly fine/or buying one, then selling one). I'm sure there's a huge market for that Pogue, trading or selling!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> I might be caving in on this Certina DS 1 Powermatic 80
> 
> View attachment 13030903
> 
> ...


Ermmm... No.

Why?

You would get bored out of hell with it.

Same thing with SARB. (and I did own a SARB)

Just put it on wrist... And nothing. Bland. Totally face less watch. Hell.. I would like it more if it had Seiko 5 badge on dial.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

peterr said:


> View attachment 13030799
> View attachment 13030811
> 
> 
> ...


Pogue is late execution? Not the early notched case?

Keep it. Early ones in that condition are hitting 1k already. When market dries up, these later versions will come up in price.

I owned and sold 5 (or 6?) pogues, including Aussie blue and yellow. Great watches indeed.

Citizen is also great and will keep value. Although full lume dial and hands. . You end up with blurred blotch of eiree light .. Had full lume Orient Aviator. It was unreadable at night. Black hands would be great.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Ermmm... No.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Thank you for trying. The hold up may be this new movement with no regulation..... the jury is still out on that, but the price is so good and it could not possibly be as "boring" as the two hand 1040 I wear now plus I could get rid of my desk lamp.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

So... You have a similar watch? Why then?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> i forgot to include pictures, here are two watches i'm finding to be
> irresistible, and they're in a box in a closet, what to do? maybe just
> enjoy the siren call?


These are good looking specimens peter

However...a word to the wise

a forum mod once told me 'if you can sell something now (for good money) then sell it'. I didn't get it back then.

Bottom line; you can make money off watches, but not by holding on to them.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> So... You have a similar watch? Why then?


Swiss, Sapphire, Automatic, Bracelet, 10 bar water resist, 62% off - why not?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Swiss, Sapphire, Automatic, Bracelet, 10 bar water resist, 62% off - why not?


Buying a deal never leads to a good outcome. There is nothing gained by swapping your hander for a 3 hander. Quartz to auto is a non issue without a ticking 2nd hand. Solar.....didnt you just buy a light meter?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Buying a deal never leads to a good outcome. There is nothing gained by swapping your hander for a 3 hander. Quartz to auto is a non issue without a ticking 2nd hand. Solar.....didnt you just buy a light meter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


yes and I ordered nice bracelets for the 1040 as well. But who says this is rational. I really like the Certina's design, size, and execution the fact that it has become affordable that is why. I don't like selling watches either but I would be forced to sell the 1040 , perhaps I'll make a package deal and include the light meter.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> yes and I ordered nice bracelets for the 1040 as well. But who says this is rational. I really like the Certina's design, size, and execution the fact that it has become affordable that is why. I don't like selling watches either but I would be forced to sell the 1040 , perhaps I'll make a package deal and include the light meter.


Your right it isn't rational. But part of the essence of WPAC is trying to fight our proclivities for irrational watch purchasing behavior and to start making informed objective decisions.

How did the Phoibos ebay sale end up? Last I remember you had 50 or so bids?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

yeah,

i'm gonna spend the night with the watch, get her all charged up,
then see how the lume does. highly legible lume is a great thing, 
i think, very useful, especially traveling and when in unfamiliar environs....
i took a helson with me to nyc for a couple of days for this reason alone....
might sound crazy to you, but i don't have a cell phone, i'm happier that
way, if i had a cell phone, i wouldn't need a watch


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> These are good looking specimens peter
> 
> However...a word to the wise
> 
> ...


this is probably true...the buddha said, "the future is always different than you imagined it.'


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Pogue is late execution? Not the early notched case?
> 
> Keep it. Early ones in that condition are hitting 1k already. When market dries up, these later versions will come up in price.
> 
> ...


meant to reply with quote, couldn't retract it, sorry for redundancy, but a full lume watch 
well done is a very valuable thing to me, i'm gonna test it tonight...i'm hoping the black 
outlines on the hands make it legible.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Your right it isn't rational. But part of the essence of WPAC is trying to fight our proclivities for irrational watch purchasing behavior and to start making informed objective decisions.
> 
> How did the Phoibos ebay sale end up? Last I remember you had 50 or so bids?


The Phoibos sold with 829 views 38 watchers 47 bids. However I would have done better taking the first WUS offer but I did not feel the watch was mint as I had first described so it was best I turned that one down. I buffed out the scratches before listing on eBay. Anyway the new owner has not left any feedback. One of the reasons I do not like selling watches is the shipping and wondering if all will be well on the other end. USPS Priority lost a nice Victorinox watch I sent to India and I ended up having to refund the buyers money.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

It beckons you.

The hands are a slightly different green, legible in the dark.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

peterr said:


> will wonders never cease? mr. cairo has his zeno up for sale already!
> and who thought he wasn't practicing abstinence? i think this is a very
> commendable and self-sacrificing action on his part  seriously.


Don't tell anyone but I actually got a parking fine almost worth the sale price of the Zeno... The _one_ day in Romanian history when they decide to check, I'm parked clandestinely (at the hospital where I'm at). Fully my own fault, obviously. But yeah. It's a big reason why I'm selling it. That and I just can't seem to dig divers. It just ain't me.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> That and I just can't seem to dig divers. It just ain't me.


Really?! I'm shocked....you didn't sell it earlier


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jetcash said:


> It beckons you.
> 
> The hands are a slightly different green, legible in the dark.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


ah, i don't know, my eyes must be too old, i hit the sack at 9:45, and when i tried to see the time
when i woke up (it was 1:20 am) the citizen was a bleary green mess, the hands indistinguishable 
from the face  this citizen is mint, i'm gonna sell it to a younger set of eyes  it is a beautiful
watch, but it doesn't do what i need it to do, any seiko diver will do that....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I might be caving in on this Certina DS 1 Powermatic 80
> 
> View attachment 13030903
> 
> ...


It has a seconds hand. Did you not swear by two handers now?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Swiss, Sapphire, Automatic, Bracelet, 10 bar water resist, 62% off - why not?


Swiss doesn't mean anything these days. 
62%off doesn't make the watch nice. Buy the watch, not the deal...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, so this caught my eye in the department store this morning: 

















Looks pretty clean irl, and think I've come to like quartz again since owning my casio lineage. Example in the store hit the seconds markers exactly (though I have seen a YouTube review that showed one hitting exactly inbetween marks also..)
Would fill a sporty/business casual gap in my collection pretty neatly.
Think I need a bashing before I start considering too seriously..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yeah. Joe does great job.. He is actually from Croatia.. But you know that...


Nobody's perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so this caught my eye in the department store this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First... It is not thermocompensated. It has Chronometer grade movement but any RC Casio beats the hell out of it in terms of accuracy. Citizen Eco-Drive RC? (actually its direct competition) I dont know japanese term for "eat my dust" but it is probably eco drive RC.

Other than that colour highlights make it look cheap. And I know it is not quite cheap watch.

Dial... Is a mess. Large 12, dracula indices and bindi dot at 6. Lume is average. And that frikkin 5 link polished brushed bracelet...it will be brushed... Ermm.. Scratched in 2 weeks.

Yes, it ticks all the boxes for grabngo watch, I almost got it as one exception for this year (my friend was selling it) but then I opted for Gshock instead.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> First... It is not thermocompensated. It has Chronometer grade movement but any RC Casio beats the hell out of it in terms of accuracy. Citizen Eco-Drive RC? (actually its direct competition) I dont know japanese term for "eat my dust" but it is probably eco drive RC.
> 
> Other than that colour highlights make it look cheap. And I know it is not quite cheap watch.
> 
> ...


well, the green seconds numbers corresponding to the green second hand makes it a really useful watch for school children who don't know that "7" = "35",
basically they've turned a rotating bezel into a fixed chapter ring, i think that's pretty stupid, too...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so this caught my eye in the department store this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seconds hand is atrocious. An arrow and a lolipop on the same side? What do you call that? An arrowpop? FFS


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

^Just noticed the lollipop + arrow seconds combo. Can't unsee. As George said, FFS

What I've been wearing the past days (and will be wearing the coming days):

















My only watch that's not currently for sale...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> ^Just noticed the lollipop + arrow seconds combo. Can't unsee. As George said, FFS
> 
> What I've been wearing the past days (and will be wearing the coming days):
> 
> ...


Next time be carefull where you park your car... Or to quote my favorite locals from Split, Dalmatia

(rough transaction, that would sound great if Rusty spoke in accent "did ya have to take two parkin' spots with that fart of a car!?")


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Swiss doesn't mean anything these days.
> 62%off doesn't make the watch nice. Buy the watch, not the deal...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Well Swiss does mean something to me as my mother was Swiss. Great brand history too. However I have removed the item and so emptied my cart. I also checked out those new Certina quartz models but found the colors repulsive.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> That seconds hand is atrocious. An arrow and a lolipop on the same side? What do you call that? An arrowpop? FFS


if the chapter ring rotated and you painted the second hand white, you'd have a nice hybrid watch there.
have we bashed it enough?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> That seconds hand is atrocious. An arrow and a lolipop on the same side? What do you call that? An arrowpop? FFS


Those markers are screwy. Numeral at 12, trapezoids everywhere else and a dot below the date at six? PICK A LANE!


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, off the wagon as i just received my sarb065, though it was an inevitable purchase. Looks better inperson and cant wait to try straps on it. 
I will be good the rest of the year!
I will be good the rest of the year!
I will be good the rest of the year...


Unless massdrop or the like shows the way to the anthracite moonphase. 
No more watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've made it a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulate me please....


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

M111 said:


> I've made it a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulate me please....


Congratulations, that's great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

M111 said:


> I've made it a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulate me please....


Well done buddy. Baby steps, remember. Left, right, left, right


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Russell Crowe is having a clearout sale after his divorce on Australia's Sotheby.

He's including 31 watches off his private collection and in this video he's explaining how he purchased some of them and how he purchases watches in general. I think this video fits our goal here; he's a millionaire celebrity but his one priority is a nice feeling when the watch is on his wrist while he purchases to commemorate specific milestones in his career and life (filming a movie, starting a private venture, etc)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I have had this Hamilton H69519133 in a cart since yesterday.









don't buy the deal, don't buy the deal, don't buy the deal, but I like the watch........


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Russell Crowe is having a clearout sale after his divorce on Australia's Sotheby.
> 
> He's including 31 watches off his private collection and in this video he's explaining how he purchased some of them and how he purchases watches in general. I think this video fits our goal here; he's a millionaire celebrity but his one priority is a nice feeling when the watch is on his wrist while he purchases to commemorate specific milestones in his career and life (filming a movie, starting a private venture, etc)


Perhaps Russell is getting ready to join WPAC

but I don't think so really....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I have had this Hamilton H69519133 in a cart since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 13034857
> 
> ...


Such a busy dial, and yet it still manages to be super boring. Must be some kind of achievement...

Let's break it down to its essentials: 
You don't need the 5 minute numerals. 
The minute track is useful, but why is it there twice? The minute track between the PM markers is pretty useless and unnecessary clutter.
Why do you need the PM numerals? Ok fair enough, field standard requirement. But then the hour hand is blocking the PM hour so you end up looking at the AM numerals anyway...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> I have had this Hamilton H69519133 in a cart since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 13034857
> 
> ...


Quite a change since the last item you had in your cart. Do a little search on the water resistance of Hamilton field Khaki watches....not so comforting.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Such a busy dial, and yet it still manages to be super boring. Must be some kind of achievement...
> 
> Let's break it down to its essentials:
> You don't need the 5 minute numerals.
> ...


No AR iirc, that's a dealbreaker for me, especially on a field watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I am grateful fellows, I have emptied the cart. I do like the Hammy but fortunately I still like elegance of the 1040 better. Now if only my bracelet could get through US customs. It has been stuck there two days already. Hope it is not on Trumps tariff list...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Speaking of bracelets.

Just put up a vintage Omega bracelet I had lying around for sale on eBay. Clasp hinge broken so I put it at a modest 60 euros. It literally sold 2 seconds after I clicked the "list now" button. I mean, I went back in to edit something and I got an error message, when I checked why it had been already paid. Fastest sale ever. I thought, well, must have been a good price.

Then I had the bright idea (for the first time, after it had been sold) to google the bracelet's ref. nr.

And then I slapped myself on the head.

ref. 1125 apparently for the FOIS speedmaster.

Even with broken hinge, could've put it up for 200...

You live and learn.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of bracelets.
> 
> Just put up a vintage Omega bracelet I had lying around for sale on eBay. Clasp hinge broken so I put it at a modest 60 euros. It literally sold 2 seconds after I clicked the "list now" button. I mean, I went back in to edit something and I got an error message, when I checked why it had been already paid. Fastest sale ever. I thought, well, must have been a good price.
> 
> ...


Best not to second guess yourself. You listed, you sold, you win. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of bracelets.
> 
> Just put up a vintage Omega bracelet I had lying around for sale on eBay. Clasp hinge broken so I put it at a modest 60 euros. It literally sold 2 seconds after I clicked the "list now" button. I mean, I went back in to edit something and I got an error message, when I checked why it had been already paid. Fastest sale ever. I thought, well, must have been a good price.
> 
> ...


Yeah prob £200 minimum even with the broken clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Someone got a nice deal 



RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah prob £200 minimum even with the broken clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

You guys won't believe what I nicked on eBay...

Just kidding Mr C. 

But I guess I'm doing well with sales. About to switch jobs and kinda like the notion of getting something special to commemorate, in true Gladiator style. 

But mostly it keeps my trigger happy fingers at bay thinking I'm saving for something big.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You guys won't believe what I nicked on eBay...
> 
> Just kidding Mr C.
> 
> ...


Nice. Very similar to mine lol







still pretty committed to the Tudor gmt. Lots of nice shiny tempters crossed my bows since that decision but nothing threatening my resolve. Having "watch cash" sitting there does make me a bit twitchy tho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

March 2018 - sold 1 bought 1
April 2018 - sold 0 bought 0


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of bracelets.
> 
> Just put up a vintage Omega bracelet I had lying around for sale on eBay. Clasp hinge broken so I put it at a modest 60 euros. It literally sold 2 seconds after I clicked the "list now" button. I mean, I went back in to edit something and I got an error message, when I checked why it had been already paid. Fastest sale ever. I thought, well, must have been a good price.
> 
> ...


... Oh FFS ....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> March 2018 - sold 1 bought 1
> April 2018 - sold 0 bought 0 *so far*


FTFY :-d


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nice. Very similar to mine lol still pretty committed to the Tudor gmt. Lots of nice shiny tempters crossed my bows since that decision but nothing threatening my resolve. Having "watch cash" sitting there does make me a bit twitchy tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm spending mine on other stuff, only have about 800 $ available right now. Solves that problem, but then, you're committed to buy something specific and I'm not. Three watches incoming for repair and listing, plus a couple more listed. Guess that I'll share your problem by late May if I hoard future income.

When's that Tudor hitting the streets anyway? do they have a fixed date?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

On a separate topic, I'm curious to see whether this trade war business that's been escalating will impact micros doing business with China/HK. 

That could be the end titles being played right now, unbeknownst to us...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm spending mine on other stuff, only have about 800 $ available right now. Solves that problem, but then, you're committed to buy something specific and I'm not. Three watches incoming for repair and listing, plus a couple more listed. Guess that I'll share your problem by late May if I hoard future income.
> 
> When's that Tudor hitting the streets anyway? do they have a fixed date?


Gonna check with AD in an hour, but prob May

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Gonna check with AD in an hour, but prob May
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good, looking forward to your review


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Good, looking forward to your review


Early June apparently. Couple interesting things came out of the discussion, firstly the Tudor gmt is a limited numbers (not Ltd edition) piece which is quite pleasing when I'm breaking my golden rule and Paying full retail, so might not lose if I ever move it in. Secondly the watch and the box ship separately and the coffin it comes with will be provided to me also (opposite to Rolex). Lastly apparently (although you are relying on the brains of an AD so take with a pinch of salt) the clasp on the Pelagos is being earmarked for the Rolex sub?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lastly apparently (although you are relying on the brains of an AD so take with a pinch of salt) the clasp on the Pelagos is being earmarked for the Rolex sub?!?


That makes sense. The fabled sub clasp is just too frigging big, like one third of total bracelet length.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

awfully quite round here..I can hear tapping of keyboards and pointers slowly hovering over "buy" buttons and search engines in full motion...


..its quite scary, TBH.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> awfully quite round here..I can hear tapping of keyboards and pointers slowly hovering over "buy" buttons and search engines in full motion...
> 
> ..its quite scary, TBH.


I'm moving so time to chit chat is minimal. I'm curious when hornet is coming back

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> ...That and I just can't seem to dig divers. It just ain't me.


First things first; I'm sorry to hear about that parking fine.

Second; this is my first time trying to post from a web browser on a mobile phone, so if it doesn't get totally hosed up, I'll be pleased.

Now, on to the watches...
One of the things I like best about WUS is reading about how people's tastes in watches can vary so much from one person to the next. Some don't like dress watches, some don't like divers, some don't like mechanical, or quartz, etc...
I enjoy it because I can learn from the different perspectives that are offered by people.

I think it's pretty cool that despite knowing that you don't like divers, you found one that you were willing to try. It didn't turn out to be something you bonded with, but that's fine. You tried. It didn't work for you. Time to sell it. No big deal.

Personally, I haven't found an entire category of watches that I don't like, but there are lots of individual watches that I don't like, for various reasons, across all categories. There are some categories of watches that are less useful to me in my daily activities (e.g. dress watches & field watches), but I still really enjoy certain individual watches in those categories. I really like dress watches, but I rarely get the chance to wear one because they could face more abuse than they should on any given day.
If I worked in an office, I'd probably wear dress watches more often.
Divers are my go-to for daily wear because they are usually legible, and seem able to withstand some unintentional abuse.
Varying individual tastes drive the watch companies to create new designs, and new designs give us cool new watches to look at (and possibly buy) each year.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm moving so time to chit chat is minimal. I'm curious when hornet is coming back
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Maybe he just hates goodbyes and has fully gone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

dustpilot said:


> First things first; I'm sorry to hear about that parking fine.
> 
> Second; this is my first time trying to post from a web browser on a mobile phone, so if it doesn't get totally hosed up, I'll be pleased.
> 
> ...


Hmm a whole category of watches I don't like . I can think of a couple. Digitals - all of em. Rose gold - all of em. Also don't like skeletonised dials or tourbillons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Perhaps relevant here



cajun1970 said:


> I wanted to be a little more specific about my "small collection". After years of going through well over 100 pieces from $100 watches to $5,000 watches, my watch collection now reflects the "de-cluttering" I have implemented in all areas of my life. I have decided that 2 watches is what I want - one dress watch and one dive watch. This does not include my Garmin fitness watch and beater digital watches (G-Shock and Times IronMan).
> 
> As I liquidated down to 2 watches, I customized my 6 watch case to a case that holds 2 watches, a strap compartment, and a compartment for cash earmarked for potential future purchases. My rule going forward will be "one watch in one watch out" and I will only purchase a new watch if I use $ from the stack of hundies in my case (not just transfer from my bank account). My game plan for the rest of 2018 is to enjoy my 2 very pedestrian watches and keep sticking hundies in the case 1 or 2 at a time. At the beginning of 2019 I'll see how I'm feeling and how much cash I have in the case. If it's important to me to upgrade one of the 2 watches, I'll do it. If still having fun with these 2, I'll hang tight. If budget were no concern, I'd probably have 2 Tudors in the case - a Pelagos and a 76200 Day Date. But, just not that much of a priority to me at this time.
> 
> Anywho...


From the thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/show-me-your-small-collection-771992.html


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I like most watches but would not wear nor buy most of them. There is a big difference. The watchmakers art, creativity and skill I find fascinating. The mechanical complications on some are mind boggling. The amount of technology crammed into others is mystifying. The prices of some are staggering. The usefulness of many is questionable. Tastes vary and even my own tastes have changed over time. Watches have something for everyone as seen here on WUS the variations are endless. I have been thinking about the Russell Crowe video and it make me wonder what watch he would wear if just for himself, not some role he is playing. Also it may be we buy watches to accommodate our roles as well whether real or imagined. Anyway of all the material objects available watches offer the full range of possibilities and personalities as they continue to evolve. Entertaining and fuel for conversations cool and heated watches are a global topic. 
Hornet must return and so he shall.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Perhaps relevant here
> 
> From the thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/show-me-your-small-collection-771992.html


Pretty sure I would go for the stack of hundreds at every rotation. But it is an interesting concept, fill the watchbox with cash instead of watches. Looking at a pile of cash does not have the same charm as looking at a nice watch and begs to be spent. On the other hand depreciation/appreciation is very limited with the cash, not so with the watches.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Pretty sure I would go for the stack of hundreds at every rotation. But it is an interesting concept, fill the watchbox with cash instead of watches. Looking at a pile of cash does not have the same charm as looking at a nice watch and begs to be spent. On the other hand depreciation/appreciation is very limited with the cash, not so with the watches.


Depends on the watch


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Depends on the watch
> 
> View attachment 13040937


Well I did not see that one in that box. But yes of course it would depend on what watch was in the box. Surely there would be no hundreds left with that one in there.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

From the show us your collection thread 
When it seems like all hope is lost - this image keeps me motivated and confirms that I'm not in that bad a place after all 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

gotta say I like Putin's watch.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

He also has a Lange and probably a lot more high high end


----------



## radoncdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

Dang, I saw this thread a little while ago then forgot about it and bought a new GS . Now I really gotta join.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I think im ready to join the club now. Bought 2 watches early on this year and ended up with having 7 watches. 
Now, im left with just 2 watches with another 1 incoming. I hope the sale goes right and i will be able to bring it down to 2 again.

Looks like 1 heavy duty and 1 or 2 GADA are my sweet spot and all that i need.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Tres said:


> I think im ready to join the club now. Bought 2 watches early on this year and ended up with having 7 watches.
> Now, im left with just 2 watches with another 1 incoming. I hope the sale goes right and i will be able to bring it down to 2 again.
> 
> Looks like 1 heavy duty and 1 or 2 GADA are my sweet spot and all that i need.


Welcome. Quite a tale . You rise to 7 watches this year and now at two? What happened . Sounds like you don't need help !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Welcome. Quite a tale . You rise to 7 watches this year and now at two? What happened . Sounds like you don't need help !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What happened is i restrict myself from buying any other watches if the price/value is less than the total of my collection. Either i save up or i sell some/all to fund the next purchase and i went with the latter.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tres said:


> What happened is i restrict myself from buying any other watches if the price/value is less than the total of my collection. Either i save up or i sell some/all to fund the next purchase and i went with the latter.


Hmmm...that's an interesting take, but won't it result in progressively increasing the total value of your collection?

Anyway, welcome to the club, a SOTC is in order for any new member. Feel free to submit any temptations for a honest appraisal (aka 'bashing')


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmmm...that's an interesting take, but won't it result in progressively increasing the total value of your collection?
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the club, a SOTC is in order for any new member. Feel free to submit any temptations for a honest appraisal (aka 'bashing')


Thanks for the welcome.

Anyway, i did that to get to the point where i only have one or two watch without having to leave my wrist bare in the process. I might keep doing the same until i acquire a watch that check all the boxes and i can no longer justify the next purchase which will most likely be higher in value.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Forgot to read the rule.
So here is the SOTC with purchase and sold date.

Goal of 2018:
Find a GADA.
No purchase of watch(es) of less value than the total value of the collection.
To only have two watches, or three, at max.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Tres said:


> Forgot to read the rule.
> So here is the SOTC with purchase and sold date.
> 
> Goal of 2018:
> ...


Welcome to the circus!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Jim44 said:


> Welcome to the circus!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> awfully quite round here..I can hear tapping of keyboards and pointers slowly hovering over "buy" buttons and search engines in full motion...
> 
> ..its quite scary, TBH.


Always looking but haven't purchased anything. I did give my sister my Aquis 36mm. It wasn't necessarily WPAC friendly since I made no money on it, but it's still one out.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> From the show us your collection thread
> When it seems like all hope is lost - this image keeps me motivated and confirms that I'm not in that bad a place after all
> 
> 
> ...


That guy needs serious help.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> That guy needs serious help.


I only see 45 watches.. have heard worse numbers around here. But ya, still a serious watch addiction. But he did manage to get a hobby project out of it, which is in any case more satisfying then hitting buy now buttons.. though I suppose now he successfully prevented himself from ever reducing the collection 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> That guy needs serious help.


I cringed too when I saw that mess of straps


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

CeeCab705 said:


> Always looking but haven't purchased anything. I did give my sister my Aquis 36mm. It wasn't necessarily WPAC friendly since I made no money on it, but it's still one out.


i'm sending my son 2 for his birthday, one dagaz aurora and one nth nacken modern no-date,
he's a surfer, it might be a nice 2 watch collection for him, and 2 fewer watches for me


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

peterr said:


> i'm sending my son 2 for his birthday, one dagaz aurora and one nth nacken modern no-date,
> he's a surfer, it might be a nice 2 watch collection for him, and 2 fewer watches for me


Another 2 empty slot to be filled then


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

I might just have found a very effective way of watch abstinence... 
Just forgot my leather bag with laptop in the metro ...  Driver is going to check at end station if its there. Will hear in a bit. But it will be a miracle if it won't be stolen in the meantime in this city... Not getting my hopes up. No way a fancy leather bag with a laptop will be left alone for 40 minutes in the metro...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok so not found... As was to be expected 

Guess my watch budget is set back nearly 2k now... 

Expensive stupidity this is... Could blow my own head off right now. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I only see 45 watches.. have heard worse numbers around here. But ya, still a serious watch addiction. But he did manage to get a hobby project out of it, which is in any case more satisfying then hitting buy now buttons.. though I suppose now he successfully prevented himself from ever reducing the collection
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


46 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok so not found... As was to be expected
> 
> Guess my watch budget is set back nearly 2k now...
> 
> ...


Insurance policy checking time. "Items away from home stolen" is the clause you're looking for sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Had this on for three days straight. Love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Fck thank God! Just got a call from someone who found it... Some decent ppl left after all in this world. Got pretty cheap insurance, so don't think it would have been covered.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Fck thank God! Just got a call from someone who found it... Some decent ppl left after all in this world. Got pretty cheap insurance, so don't think it would have been covered.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Glad to hear that. Congratulations.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Fck thank God! Just got a call from someone who found it... Some decent ppl left after all in this world. Got pretty cheap insurance, so don't think it would have been covered.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thats great news and your back in the game with the 2000.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Hornet:
I'm so fickle as regards Abstainance.
I'm so on and off. IRS Refund on tha way and I'm back to surfing
the Zon and the Bay for a Citizen Promaster diver.
I have absolutely no Buyer Resistance. Color me a watch spendthrift
rather. 

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Killarney said:


> Thats great news and your back in the game with the 2000.


Lol, nah... Netto back to 0. Its WPAC after all  a balance of -2k would've made it easier to abstain for sure, but no excuse to spend now 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah baby, high time IRS mailed those tax returns so I can move some inventory


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Hornet:
> I'm so fickle as regards Abstainance.
> I'm so on and off. IRS Refund on tha way and I'm back to surfing
> the Zon and the Bay for a Citizen Promaster diver.
> ...


No hornet here - been gone a while 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Fck thank God! Just got a call from someone who found it... Some decent ppl left after all in this world. Got pretty cheap insurance, so don't think it would have been covered.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I was just about to reply & say do t give up hope, when I saw this post. I have had numerous occasions where I or my friends have lost wallets, purses, etc in major cities. Each and every time they were returned with nothing missing.

Perhaps there is hope for mankind after all.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> I was just about to reply & say do t give up hope, when I saw this post. I have had numerous occasions where I or my friends have lost wallets, purses, etc in major cities. Each and every time they were returned with nothing missing.
> 
> Perhaps there is hope for mankind after all.
> 
> ...


I've lost a bag before (with less valuable stuff), that didn't get returened. So both sides are true.. just a matter of whom finds it first. 
But ya, it's good to know there's decent people around as well. Especially with this bag. Should basically have attracted thiefs like a flock of seagulls to a burger left alone. Literally screams "there is a fancy laptop in here!" Got lucky for sure. Think I should buy a lottery ticket today 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Tres said:


> Another 2 empty slot to be filled then


haha,

i don't have slots, thank god. i have a few trays i made out of wood which i lined
with velvet, and they can hold anywhere from 1 to 12 watches, but they look justy
fine with 3 or 4 in there.

but i'm not pretending i'm gonna get down to 2or 3 watches. i'm not. i'd like to get
below 24, below 20...here's my problem, i like to modify cases, i am a sculptor, and
i think i have destroyed the resale value , but not the aesthetic value, of these
watches. hardly anyone wants a one-of-a-kind watch, they want what everyone else
has, but in better condition....so there's only so low i can go. i'll






post a picture of
the modded watch i have on today, an alpinist sarb059, i made the case look like
liquid metal. does anybody think this could sell?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> haha,
> i made the case look like
> liquid metal. does anybody think this could sell?


Nope. You always lose money with mods. But you may have work coming in your way if you make them _for_ others.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Nope. You always lose money with mods. But you may have work coming in your way if you make them _for_ others.


i agree, and i've thought about it. i have an easy mod where i take the tail fins off a seiko mini-turtle and turn it into a true cushion case, but for some
reason, people will mod dials, and hands and crystals and crowns and case backs and straps, but it's somehow sacrilegious to change the shape of a case.
i can't figure out why....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

peterr said:


> haha,
> 
> i don't have slots, thank god. i have a few trays i made out of wood which i lined
> with velvet, and they can hold anywhere from 1 to 12 watches, but they look justy
> ...


You can sell it but not for anywhere near what the stock version would bring.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

peterr said:


> haha,
> 
> i don't have slots, thank god. i have a few trays i made out of wood which i lined
> with velvet, and they can hold anywhere from 1 to 12 watches, but they look justy
> ...


I personally prefer to buy an original one and have it modified later down the road. So, what do you plan to buy to replace those two?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> i agree, and i've thought about it. i have an easy mod where i take the tail fins off a seiko mini-turtle and turn it into a true cushion case, but for some
> reason, people will mod dials, and hands and crystals and crowns and case backs and straps, but it's somehow sacrilegious to change the shape of a case.
> i can't figure out why....


Lack of true imagination? I find the countless SKX mods really boring, I mean come on, it's just another SKX no matter how you dress it. Had a heated exchange lately with a guy who took a Sea Urchin and dubbed it a 'Shogun mod'. Afterwards I was like, 'dude why did I even care...'


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Lack of true imagination? I find the countless SKX mods really boring, I mean come on, it's just another SKX no matter how you dress it. Had a heated exchange lately with a guy who took a Sea Urchin and dubbed it a 'Shogun mod'. Afterwards I was like, 'dude why did I even care...'


here's a mod on an 007 that i think is a real improvement, aesthetically, it involved streamlining the case. i think of it as taking a clunky oldsmobile and releasing it's inner corvette. seriously






so i have maybe a dozen watches like this that i'll never sell, because they're unique, one-of-a-kind pieces that
i'll only lose money on if i sell, and which i really enjoy wearing...when i wear this watch, i feel like i'm driving a 1968 camaro. and i don't even
want a 1968 camaro, but i enjoy the feeling that this watch gives me....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Fck thank God! Just got a call from someone who found it... Some decent ppl left after all in this world. Got pretty cheap insurance, so don't think it would have been covered.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Faith in humans restored.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Follow up on a video I posted earlier. Final auction bids for Russell Crowe's watches.

About double the original estimate. I think I'll hold on to the rest of my watches till I too become famous.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Follow up on a video I posted earlier. Final auction bids for Russell Crowe's watches.
> 
> About double the original estimate. I think I'll hold on to the rest of my watches till I too become famous.


most sold above estimate but not the gold Rolex nor Chopard and the VC1755 was withdrawn. Russel and his X did well. Fame does have it's perks.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

As for me back on planet earth I celebrate one month WPF with the Zen on a Zlimsn.
















3/10 to 4/10 watch purchase free


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> As for me back on planet earth I celebrate one month WPF with the Zen on a Zlimsn.
> 
> View attachment 13048147
> 
> ...


Think it would work really well on a grey or black seatbelt type nato  at any rate I would have an array of straps ready, think basically any color strap will go with a simple black dial like that 

Think the cincy seatbelt nato I bought for my seaforth is a sure winner (after cutting away the second layer that is).









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Follow up on a video I posted earlier. Final auction bids for Russell Crowe's watches.
> 
> About double the original estimate. I think I'll hold on to the rest of my watches till I too become famous.


And get divorced...

"this watch was 2017 WPAC exception..."


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> And get divorced...
> 
> "this watch was 2017 WPAC exception..."


I'd never sell that one! marks the beginning of the end. Or was it the end of the beginning? Hmmm....


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Wasn't going to buy $120 worth of Vostok Amphibia as I only had $100 in the watch fund until the 15th. Wife came home from the bank with my mid-month fun money a few days early.

I'm going to end up with a Vostok Amphibia on the way tomorrow. Other than it's thick, no guarantee it'll keep good time, the acrylic will scratch, and the lume is weak, what has anyone got to talk me out of it?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Wasn't going to buy $120 worth of Vostok Amphibia as I only had $100 in the watch fund until the 15th. Wife came home from the bank with my mid-month fun money a few days early.
> 
> I'm going to end up with a Vostok Amphibia on the way tomorrow. Other than it's thick, no guarantee it'll keep good time, the acrylic will scratch, and the lume is weak, what has anyone got to talk me out of it?


You've already done a pretty good job of that yourself. You can pick one up that will do all of the things this one will (or won't) do at your local flea market for about $5.
Admittedly, I don't get the Vostok thing. It must be an acquired taste.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Wasn't going to buy $120 worth of Vostok Amphibia as I only had $100 in the watch fund until the 15th. Wife came home from the bank with my mid-month fun money a few days early.
> 
> I'm going to end up with a Vostok Amphibia on the way tomorrow. Other than it's thick, no guarantee it'll keep good time, the acrylic will scratch, and the lume is weak, what has anyone got to talk me out of it?


If a new Vostok runs like a second hand watch why would you not just buy a second hand one and save yourself a $100?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> ... it's thick, no guarantee it'll keep good time, the acrylic will scratch, and the lume is weak, what has anyone got to talk me out of it?


I can see the appeal but....but...PUTIN!!!1


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

That wiggles wiggly fuçing crown !!! Blah... Bad bad crown.



odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> I'm going to end up with a Vostok Amphibia on the way tomorrow. Other than it's thick, no guarantee it'll keep good time, the acrylic will scratch, and the lume is weak, what has anyone got to talk me out of it?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

goyoneuff said:


> That wiggles wiggly fuçing crown !!! Blah... Bad bad crown.


well, you'll probably never wear it, i have one that i never wear, and i'm glad it'sonly
one, but none would be better. and, you can mod it like crazy and sell it for 1/3 of
your total investment


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks, all!

I'd been looking at ones without the date specifically because I knew I'd never wear it. No point buying a watch to never wear it. If the itch gets really bad, I'll buy one for the 1/3 of someone else's investment.

Also, I'm told the wobbly crown isn't a bug, it's a feature.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Thanks, all!
> 
> I'd been looking at ones without the date specifically because I knew I'd never wear it. No point buying a watch to never wear it. If the itch gets really bad, I'll buy one for the 1/3 of someone else's investment.
> 
> Also, I'm told the wobbly crown isn't a bug, it's a feature.


I hope wobbly crown is a feature because my khaki navy sub also had a rather wobbly crown. Maybe it's only mine.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Checking in...

I remain where I was when I last participated in WPAC 2018 - Ginault Ocean Rover and Hamilton Khaki Field. I spend little to no time on WUS. However, I did peruse the Dive Watch subforum this morning. I checked out a thread on the new Helson Sharkmaster 300. The age old posts filled with angst and anxiety regarding due date...delivery date...delays...yada, yada, yada. New iteration of the SAME OLD THING. I am very happy I made my WPAC commitment to all of you and to myself. Though I was never a chaser of the micro new releases, I am glad I am not one of those who can’t wait to spend my money on something that will soon lose its luster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Checking in...
> 
> I remain where I was when I last participated in WPAC 2018 - Ginault Ocean Rover and Hamilton Khaki Field. I spend little to no time on WUS. However, I did peruse the Dive Watch subforum this morning. I checked out a thread on the new Helson Sharkmaster 300. The age old posts filled with angst and anxiety regarding due date...delivery date...delays...yada, yada, yada. New iteration of the SAME OLD THING. I am very happy I made my WPAC commitment to all of you and to myself. Though I was never a chaser of the micro new releases, I am glad I am not one of those who can't wait to spend my money on something that will soon lose its luster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good for you. A success story it seems. The ginault is great. I just sold mine to fund an incoming but it was a great watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Good for you. A success story it seems. The ginault is great. I just sold mine to fund an incoming but it was a great watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you buy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rosborn said:


> What did you buy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not bought them yet. Waiting for arrival in store. The Tudor gmt and bb58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not bought them yet. Waiting for arrival in store. The Tudor gmt and bb58
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome watches. I think if I ever eent the "one watch forever route" it would be a Tudor. Not saying I'm not in that mode right now but...right now I am very content with what I currently have. I hope you get those teo real soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

It *is* a feature, yet you were asking for reasons to beat the idea to get one !




odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Thanks, all!
> 
> I'd been looking at ones without the date specifically because I knew I'd never wear it. No point buying a watch to never wear it. If the itch gets really bad, I'll buy one for the 1/3 of someone else's investment.
> 
> Also, I'm told the wobbly crown isn't a bug, it's a feature.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

WPAC brothers! I'm back&#8230;&#8230;..b-)

Well, it's been a month since I've been on WUS. I've not been on here at all and I've avoided ebay, watchrecon and any of the multitude of watch related online magazines. It has been a very interesting experiment indeed. It was quite hard at first as I think coming on WUS was as much of an addiction as buying watches was. And of course I've missed all of you crazy people! 

During this time I have made some changes to my rotation of watches. I sold both of my Squale GMTs and my Steinhart GMT-2 (very much over the GMTitis phase), which took me down to three watches, and then I've bought three new watches. OK so I've not abstained, but at least I've been observing the one-in one-out rule! No one is perfect&#8230;&#8230;. :roll:

I now have two watches dedicated for work wear (and formal occasions should one ever occur!); these are the SARX035 and the Archimede 1950. Having these removes a lot of choice of what I actually wear during the week, it's one or the other, simple as that. I've been doing this for the month and it has worked very well. I love the SARX035, it's so simple and beautiful on the wrist. The Archimede has been described as dull, but I'd disagree; it has a timeless elegance and simplicity that in my view makes it a classy piece. Whilst I always love the vintage Longines that Mr C is so enamoured of the size and vintage nature put me off, the Archimede 1950 is a perfect size and is with a modern beating heart, so I get the style without any compromises. 

So, that leaves me with the Seiko SBDC051 and the Oris 65. To add to these I got a seiko mini turtle; SRPC35. I loved the original Seiko Turtle reissue (I had three&#8230;&#8230 but they were just too big, even with the relatively short lug to lug measurement, and even worse on the bracelet because of the weight. I was a little unsure about the SRPC35, but the watch is great, still has the great look of the turtle but in a wearable size for my wrist. So these are for exclusive use outside of work, so usually the weekends. That gives me plenty of great choices to keep me amused&#8230;&#8230;..

Oh and I have bought a fitness band (fitbit alta hr) and it tells the time, but I don't count that as a watch!

Haven't got any photos of any of them as I just couldn't be arsed to take a single wrist shot over the last month, get that huh!

Having a break from WUS does feels like a hard reboot for me. I've been focusing on my language course (evening class) and have felt freer to concentrate on the more important things in life; my family. As well I'm back to thinking about the other two hobbies that I want to get back into; mountain biking and motorbiking.

I did see the Steinhart 39mm GMT coming out recently, was tempted for a millisecond, but went meh and unsubscribed from both Steinharts and Gnomons email lists. So, I'd say I'm pretty much cured. Well, I hope so&#8230;&#8230;.. :-x

For the future I'm still going to be around but just not as much&#8230;&#8230; 

&#8230;&#8230;.so what's been going down in WPAC? Not going to read all the missed pages, so highlights?

Rusty still buying to create the Steinhart museum?

Mr C still not able to stop buying vintage watches?

USC bought another watch and said "this is the one for rest of my life" and then sold it after a week?


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> WPAC brothers! I'm back&#8230;&#8230;..b-)
> 
> Well, it's been a month since I've been on WUS. I've not been on here at all and I've avoided ebay, watchrecon and any of the multitude of watch related online magazines. It has been a very interesting experiment indeed. It was quite hard at first as I think coming on WUS was as much of an addiction as buying watches was. And of course I've missed all of you crazy people!
> 
> ...


Welcome back Big Bee! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> WPAC brothers! I'm back&#8230;&#8230;..b-)
> 
> Well, it's been a month since I've been on WUS. I've not been on here at all and I've avoided ebay, watchrecon and any of the multitude of watch related online magazines. It has been a very interesting experiment indeed. It was quite hard at first as I think coming on WUS was as much of an addiction as buying watches was. And of course I've missed all of you crazy people!
> 
> ...


Oh, and your predictions are pretty close

Rusty's on to Tudor
And yes, Mr C and USC are still hopeless (just like the rest of us )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet welcome back! Great acquisitions, photos photos photos if you please 

It sounds like a productive month+! Fantastic. I think Rusty's onto the Tudor Baselworld releases, the Black Bay 58 and the GMT.

I'm down to 3 myself, and may even go down to 1 -- we'll see. I'm certainly not thinking about an exit watch yet, maybe in a few decades.

Great to have you back!! :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Welcome back Big Bee!


|>



Jim44 said:


> Oh, and your predictions are pretty close
> 
> Rusty's on to Tudor
> And yes, Mr C and USC are still hopeless (just like the rest of us )


Rusty's on to tudor? Well, that'll be a more expensive collection option than Steinhart, but then he had a fair few tudors already.......

What has USC done then?



TJ Boogie said:


> Hornet welcome back! Great acquisitions, photos photos photos if you please
> 
> It sounds like a productive month+! Fantastic. I think Rusty's onto the Tudor Baselworld releases, the Black Bay 58 and the GMT.
> 
> ...


Cheers TJ, have missed you all! I'll do a family shot at some point soon and post it up......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> |>
> 
> Rusty's on to tudor? Well, that'll be a more expensive collection option than Steinhart, but then he had a fair few tudors already.......
> 
> ...


Usc has behaved. Still on the two hand citizen. Its not like he hasn't been tempted by other stuff though, but nothing new there...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> |>
> 
> Rusty's on to tudor? Well, that'll be a more expensive collection option than Steinhart, but then he had a fair few tudors already.......
> 
> ...


Turn your PMs back on, i have a question for you.

Glad to have you back.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

And a general question for the watch gurus: Do any of you know where I can find a new-ish 2017 bracelet for my 2017 Speedmaster Pro? I've found 2 for $700+ on eBay, eesh....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Welcome back H. I'm confused..... you stayed off Ebay wus watchrecon etc and managed to sell 3 and buy 3? How?

Sounds like you're kinda settled tho so that's good. 

I still have my steinharts although they now number only (!) 9 now. Total collection still the same number -24. It's stayed at that number for 5 months now with a few out and a few in. My days of buying and selling might not be completely over but I've definitely settled on the total number. Pretty sure I won't be buying anything for the rest of the year at least cos these two purchases were hard to fund. Sold enough to just make it, but struggle to see what I would sell now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> And a general question for the watch gurus: Do any of you know where I can find a new-ish 2017 bracelet for my 2017 Speedmaster Pro? I've found 2 for $700+ on eBay, eesh....


I would stick a wtb listing up. It's such a common watch and most people wear it on leather do there must be hundreds of bracelets sitting in their boxes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

It looks like USC's doing great with a gorgeous Citizen


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I would stick a wtb listing up. It's such a common watch and most people wear it on leather do there must be hundreds of bracelets sitting in their boxes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Rusty! I wish we had more Tudor AD's here. I'm with you on the 58 and GMT, as long as the GMT isn't *too* thick.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Turn your PMs back on, i have a question for you.
> 
> Glad to have you back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Ta and PMs back on.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Thanks Rusty! I wish we had more Tudor AD's here. I'm with you on the 58 and GMT, as long as the GMT isn't *too* thick.


The movement is thicker than the standard B.B. but they have managed to fit it in the same case so no change in dimensions although they have actually shaved a bit OFF the sides to give it a slightly chamfered edge as opposed to the flat slab side of the standard B.B.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Duplicate post sorry


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey Hornet, 

See you're almost a Seikoholic now, 3 out of 6? 

If you take another month off you ll come back with a box chock full of SKX mods lel

Glad to see you back old man, things were a little bit too quiet lately


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hey Hornet,
> 
> See you're almost a Seikoholic now, 3 out of 6?
> 
> ...


Better to be quiet than full of "look what I bought" posts. 

My steinhart arrived back after a little repair. Looking nice now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mini turtle, the dress collection and a family shot (minus the Eterna).









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Welcome back H. I'm confused..... you stayed off Ebay wus watchrecon etc and managed to sell 3 and buy 3? How?
> 
> Sounds like you're kinda settled tho so that's good.


Forgot to answer this Rusty......

Whilst I was waiting to sell the Squales I'd devised this plan, the exact watched o wanted and being off here for a month, so as soon as the Squales were sold it was partly in place and I knew who I was getting the watches off.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hey Hornet,
> 
> See you're almost a Seikoholic now, 3 out of 6?
> 
> ...


I think I've got enough Seikos and enough watches in general. I'm very happy with this little lot!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Better to be quiet than full of "look what I bought" posts.
> 
> My steinhart arrived back after a little repair. Looking nice now
> 
> ...


So, going for the Tudor BB GMT then Rusty? Buying it new then?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So, going for the Tudor BB GMT then Rusty? Buying it new then?


Yes the gmt and the Bb58. Both new. A first for me and a fact that I think is quite telling. Buying with no intention of selling - sold 5 to raise the funds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes the gmt and the Bb58. Both new. A first for me and a fact that I think is quite telling. Buying with no intention of selling - sold 5 to raise the funds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blimey Rusty. That's a lot of of moolah to drop in one go! Have you tried them on?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Glad to see you back here Hornet. You left right before you could make a prediction on how long I would keep the CZen 1040. Rusty has given me till the end of April. I have had several temptations the latest and current struggle is with a Hamilton H76565835. The 19mm strap has helped deter that. Haven't posted for bashing as of yet.
I did take your lead and left for awhile but did not purchase anything as you have done. 1 in 1 out x 3 for the year. I am at 1 in 1 out so far. I have discovered the joy of the quick change pin going so far as to mod my new Zlimsn bracelet making changes a breeze. Bracelets have always been more trouble because of the small access slots. Anyway I have a couple other bracelets incoming. Actually thinking about it now shaving a mm off one of the 20mm bracelets would not be so hard should I buy the hammy. I guess some bashing would come in handy after all.

The ETA 2824 seems to be phased out with the H10 so this may be the last opportunity for this movement.









So now you have a nice selection in your rotation that should keep you satisfied for the rest of the year, eh?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

That Archimede 1950 has been on and off my list for a year or so, I don’t really need a dress watch but it looks great. 

How do you find the mineral crystal? It’s an odd choice but it does fit the vintagish vibe they were going for.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Glad to see you back here Hornet. You left right before you could make a prediction on how long I would keep the CZen 1040. Rusty has given me till the end of April. I have had several temptations the latest and current struggle is with a Hamilton H76565835. The 19mm strap has helped deter that. Haven't posted for bashing as of yet.
> I did take your lead and left for awhile but did not purchase anything as you have done. 1 in 1 out x 3 for the year. I am at 1 in 1 out so far. I have discovered the joy of the quick change pin going so far as to mod my new Zlimsn bracelet making changes a breeze. Bracelets have always been more trouble because of the small access slots. Anyway I have a couple other bracelets incoming. Actually thinking about it now shaving a mm off one of the 20mm bracelets would not be so hard should I buy the hammy. I guess some bashing would come in handy after all.
> 
> The ETA 2824 seems to be phased out with the H10 so this may be the last opportunity for this movement.
> ...


Thanks USC, I'm hoping that this little collection will keep me happy for longer than that......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, I'm going to be signing out now, so will catch up with you all next week....... 

I'll leave you all with some thoughts I've had on my absence and coming back on here; whilst I wasn't on here there I really had no desire about watches, none whatsoever, but coming back it really does bring it home to me that this place drives the addiction and for me I need to limit my time on here....... 

......may be obvious, but if you are struggling to find peace or satisfaction with your watches then limit your time on here. 


VWG - no PM from you yet?!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> That Archimede 1950 has been on and off my list for a year or so, I don't really need a dress watch but it looks great.
> 
> How do you find the mineral crystal? It's an odd choice but it does fit the vintagish vibe they were going for.


Quick return to answer this; no problems so far but I'm only wearing it at work and being gentle with it. I'll try and do a review at some point soon.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Blimey Rusty. That's a lot of of moolah to drop in one go! Have you tried them on?


Nope. Familiar with case shape tho. And they will hold value good if all else fails ofc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

no bashing?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

usclassic said:


> no bashing?
> 
> View attachment 13054661


Tough to bash this one, other than it's fairly plain and boring. I assume this is the 38mm, with 19mm lugs, so it's a good size and pretty versatile.

I find a lot of the Hamilton's to be plain and boring but that can be a good thing too for some.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Tough to bash this one, other than it's fairly plain and boring. I assume this is the 38mm, with 19mm lugs, so it's a good size and pretty versatile.
> 
> I find a lot of the Hamilton's to be plain and boring but that can be a good thing too for some.


yes it's a tough one to resist. Not as boring as the 1040 as I could watch that long second hand make it's way around and always show off the classic Swiss movement.
Also it may not be around much longer in it's present form.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

also the date window is in the perfect location for wearing on my right wrist. Especially after Hornet comes back with three.......this is bad folks.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

usclassic said:


> Glad to see you back here Hornet. You left right before you could make a prediction on how long I would keep the CZen 1040. Rusty has given me till the end of April. I have had several temptations the latest and current struggle is with a Hamilton H76565835. The 19mm strap has helped deter that. Haven't posted for bashing as of yet.
> I did take your lead and left for awhile but did not purchase anything as you have done. 1 in 1 out x 3 for the year. I am at 1 in 1 out so far. I have discovered the joy of the quick change pin going so far as to mod my new Zlimsn bracelet making changes a breeze. Bracelets have always been more trouble because of the small access slots. Anyway I have a couple other bracelets incoming. Actually thinking about it now shaving a mm off one of the 20mm bracelets would not be so hard should I buy the hammy. I guess some bashing would come in handy after all.
> 
> The ETA 2824 seems to be phased out with the H10 so this may be the last opportunity for this movement.
> ...


I can't bash it because I have the champagne dial version and love it. Perfect size and makes a great beater because it can be found for about $250.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So I guess I should wait for a bigger price drop.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

usclassic said:


> So I guess I should wait for a bigger price drop.


Here's my chance to offload mine.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

CeeCab705 said:


> I can't bash it because I have the champagne dial version and love it. Perfect size and makes a great beater because it can be found for about $250.


How is the visibility reading time in low light with the lighter dial? I would like that version as well on bracelet but I have had trouble reading the time on other white faced watches under conditions that the black face version aces.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

It’s the worlds cheesiest tang buckle. Not a fan of that / other than that it’s a solid watch, would been nice with a bracelet so you could change it up thi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Glad to see you back here Hornet. You left right before you could make a prediction on how long I would keep the CZen 1040. Rusty has given me till the end of April. I have had several temptations the latest and current struggle is with a Hamilton H76565835. The 19mm strap has helped deter that. Haven't posted for bashing as of yet.
> I did take your lead and left for awhile but did not purchase anything as you have done. 1 in 1 out x 3 for the year. I am at 1 in 1 out so far. I have discovered the joy of the quick change pin going so far as to mod my new Zlimsn bracelet making changes a breeze. Bracelets have always been more trouble because of the small access slots. Anyway I have a couple other bracelets incoming. Actually thinking about it now shaving a mm off one of the 20mm bracelets would not be so hard should I buy the hammy. I guess some bashing would come in handy after all.
> 
> The ETA 2824 seems to be phased out with the H10 so this may be the last opportunity for this movement.
> ...


That date window kills it...
A date window alsways requires some sort of compromise, and if you really need one there are 4 right ways to do it:
- put it at 6 or 12. Color matching or white, depending on aesthetic balance of dial.
- put it at 3 or 9, but only if there is no numerals, or if it would not interfere with the numerals. Color matching depending on aesthetic balance of the dial.
- put it between 4 and 5, ALWAYS color matched to the dial. Preferably also a round cut-out with number aligned horizontally.
- a big date, or day date, so prominent it is an aesthetic feature rather than disturbing the aesthetic.

In all four options: finish the cut-out!!! A nice bevel or a frame, or just any attention to that edge, to show it is more than just a hole in the dial...

That hamilton does none of those options. It takes the most ugly option possible... Cut a hole, don't finish the edge, don't match the color, don't pay any attention to the balance of the dial. The perfect after thought...
Also, do you notice how the seconds hand is positioned, so it seems the date window is aligned with at least one thing on that dial?... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

usclassic said:


> CeeCab705 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't bash it because I have the champagne dial version and love it. Perfect size and makes a great beater because it can be found for about $250.
> ...


Visibility is pretty crappy mainly because there is only lume on the hands. Also, hamilton lume seems to be the worst of all of my watches. I guess bashing wasn't too difficult.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> That date window kills it...
> A date window alsways requires some sort of compromise, and if you really need one there are 4 right ways to do it:
> - put it at 6 or 12. Color matching or white, depending on aesthetic balance of dial.
> - put it at 3 or 9, but only if there is no numerals, or if it would not interfere with the numerals. Color matching depending on aesthetic balance of the dial.
> ...


Personally I think the date window is off by 90 degrees. When you hold out your hand to read the watch you naturally hold it at somewhat of an angle, so when you read this watch the date numerals look (approximately) sideways. Terrible. Would bother the hell out of me.

Plus the other stuff you said, no frame or finishing. Blech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Personally I think the date window is off by 90 degrees. When you hold out your hand to read the watch you naturally hold it at somewhat of an angle, so when you read this watch the date numerals look (approximately) sideways. Terrible. Would bother the hell out of me.
> 
> Plus the other stuff you said, no frame or finishing. Blech
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, in this case the orientation in terms of legibility isn't off at all, unless you wear your watch on the right wrist  
My comment on horizontally aligned was from a purely aesthetic perspective, and specifically when using a round date window 

Edit: no wait, you are actually right  they used a date wheel for date at 6... Even worse than I thought already...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Actually, in this case the orientation in terms of legibility isn't off at all, unless you wear your watch on the right wrist
> My comment on horizontally aligned was from a purely aesthetic perspective, and specifically when using a round date window
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ah you're right! I inadvertently reveal by left-wrist bias! Did not mean to discriminate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Double post .


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> Ah you're right! I inadvertently reveal by left-wrist bias! Did not mean to discriminate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, see my edit... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Nope, see my edit...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


But your general point is still valid, this date would work for one hand but not the other.

Either way your other point is the most important, that's one uggo of a date window

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim44 said:


> But your general point is still valid, this date would work for one hand but not the other.
> 
> Either way your other point is the most important, that's one uggo of a date window
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True.. and actually, looking back at usc's pics, he seems to be wearing his watches on the right side... So not actually a minus...

Lets just keep it at ugly date window indeed..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

The date window is a plus for me as I do wear watches on the right and I prefer black on white background.

There is also this larger version H76665835 with better lume.

















But I like the smaller size ....I think....and lower price for sure.


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

usclassic said:


> The date window is a plus for me as I do wear watches on the right and I prefer black on white background.
> 
> There is also this larger version H76665835 with better lume.
> 
> ...


The contrast between the black dial and white indices will definitely help along with the weak Hamilton lume.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Related to the past few posts: I kinda miss those exchanges on hair splitting..errr date windows and stuff. I was sucked in the other day in one of doc Vail's threads on the perfect homage to a sixties watch. There were multiple angle shots comparing the relative thickness of five or six divers and heated but polite exchanges on whether a figure was 14 or 15 (millimeters).

Geeky stuff like that keep me engaged with this community. Is just pure fun provided you don't take it too seriously. Its not like anyone really stands by said preferences. In fact off your preferences are cast in stone you should probably exit with a couple of watches that match them.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Haven't bought a watch since December of 2017 ;-)


Any thoughts on if I can last till 2019?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Date windows are a bugbear of mine. I normally don't like them at 4 o'clock, but if they are there then horizontal is essential to me - unlike zenith which is angled. Also color matched to dial to keep it discrete. The odisea actually does both. The fact I just noticed this tells me it was stealthily enough done as to not annoy me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Haven't bought a watch since December of 2017 ;-)
> 
> Any thoughts on if I can last till 2019?


Fantastic! Anything tempted you? If not what's been your recipe for success?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The date window is a plus for me as I do wear watches on the right and I prefer black on white background.
> 
> There is also this larger version H76665835 with better lume.
> 
> ...


I will agree that the date window is better positioned on this one.
But still it would have been better in black, in this case the white does not help the balance of that dial. And surely it shouldn't be a problem for a company with such volume like Hamilton to get a color matched date wheel at marginal extra cost.
And still I remain my point its an unfinished cut-out. At least a bevel should have been in place here.

And I will agree with you, smaller is better. Don't go for the 42mm one.. (and don't go for the smaller one with ugly date window either)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Date windows are a bugbear of mine. I normally don't like them at 4 o'clock, but if they are there then horizontal is essential to me - unlike zenith which is angled. Also color matched to dial to keep it discrete. The odisea actually does both. The fact I just noticed this tells me it was stealthily enough done as to not annoy me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is one of the proper ways to do it! Neat, non disturbing and aligned. And in this case so subtle I'll forgive there's no finish to the cut-out.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok I need some bashing. Just came across this wristshot from Sculldog86:









It had already cought my attention before, but this is making it really temtping. Its a great size at 40.5mm, and that case design is just mouth watering. I know there are a lot of these homegas out there right now, but this Helson one is the first one that does it completely right. Drool everytime I see that case...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok I need some bashing. Just came across this wristshot from Sculldog86:
> 
> It had already cought my attention before, but this is making it really temtping. Its a great size at 40.5mm, and that case design is just mouth watering. I know there are a lot of these homegas out there right now, but this Helson one is the first one that does it completely right. Drool everytime I see that case...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


9 out of 10, when a watch is bought new and not on its bracelet for the first photos, there's something wrong there. Either bracelet quality or large combined weight (or both)


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> 9 out of 10, when a watch is bought new and not on its bracelet for the first photos, there's something wrong there. Either bracelet quality or large combined weight (or both)


I have a helson sd40. I'll assume the quality is comparable across the brand, which is great on the sd40, including its bracelet. The specs on the helson site state it has a similar weight (few grams lighter even) as the sd40, which i find acceptable for the watch.
I can just assume sculldog isn't a bracelet guy. And honestly, this case design looks best on a strap imho.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Ok I need some bashing. Just came across this wristshot from Sculldog86:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know i'm supposed to be bashing, but helson lume in general just cannot be beat.
so i'll try to scare you on friday the 13th with a garish lume shot 
personally, i love it....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> i know i'm supposed to be bashing, but helson lume in general just cannot be beat.
> so i'll try to scare you on friday the 13th with a garish lume shot
> personally, i love it....
> View attachment 13055807


so, i had to go to the helson site...i'm lucky i really don't like that case, rthe
bulbous lug ends created by that twist just do not do it for me...but if you
like it, i think it's good value for the money, i will vouch for their quality.

you could wait a while and buy it gently used, you will be seeing them up
for sale, it's the way it goes with any homage....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> so, i had to go to the helson site...i'm lucky i really don't like that case, rthe
> bulbous lug ends created by that twist just do not do it for me...but if you
> like it, i think it's good value for the money, i will vouch for their quality.
> 
> ...


Might be a good idea to go used. The price is the only thing holding me back. I know its worth it (was worth it for my shark diver) but its a lot of money. There's bound to come a few for sale this short after release.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok I need some bashing. Just came across this wristshot from Sculldog86:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's ok. But it's a good photo and I've seen them in the flesh. It's not as good on real life. Bezel action pretty poor also. Case shapes nice tho . 44mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I have a helson sd40. I'll assume the quality is comparable across the brand, which is great on the sd40, including its bracelet. The specs on the helson site state it has a similar weight (few grams lighter even) as the sd40, which i find acceptable for the watch.
> I can just assume sculldog isn't a bracelet guy. And honestly, this case design looks best on a strap imho.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Lugs very short. You'll find any leather you put on it will get chewed to bits on the side of the case









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think it's ok. But it's a good photo and I've seen them in the flesh. It's not as good on real life. Bezel action pretty poor also. Case shapes nice tho . 44mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


another minus...helson bezels are notoriously difficult to deal with...you can get them off
pretty easily, but they are damned difficult to get back on. for many people, this is no
issue, but for me it really is. i wish helson would clean up their act in this regard.

or, perhaps you need a new bezel spring every time you re-mount it? anybody had
this experience?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think it's ok. But it's a good photo and I've seen them in the flesh. It's not as good on real life. Bezel action pretty poor also. Case shapes nice tho . 44mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40.5 mm only according to Helson spec. Great size for my wrist.
Poor bezel action? That surprises me actually. The bezel action on my shark diver is second to none.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> another minus...helson bezels are notoriously difficult to deal with...you can get them off
> pretty easily, but they are damned difficult to get back on. for many people, this is no
> issue, but for me it really is. i wish helson would clean up their act in this regard.
> 
> ...


Why would you remove the bezel in the first place? I'm not going to mod it. Like I said, the action on my sd40 is second to none. Bit stiff maybe, but plenty grippy so no issue. I can imagine it being hard to remove and install with those thight tolerances, but to me that seems only positive?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Ok I need some bashing. Just came across this wristshot from Sculldog86:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much bezel, and all that glare one can hardly read the minuscule Arabic time indices, but at least Sculldog86 is wearing it on the right wrist


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Too much bezel, and all that glare one can hardly read the minuscule Arabic time indices, but at least Sculldog86 is wearing it on the right wrist


Now that you mention it, I find the difference in size of the numbers' font between the dial and the bezel insert somewhat weird. I'm used to smaller font on the bezel and larger font on the dial, not vice versa


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So from your comments about the Hammys I suppose you would have me buy a SARB033? Could you possibly bash that one?


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Make a little room... I'm back on the wagon.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

usclassic said:


> So from your comments about the Hammys I suppose you would have me buy a SARB033? Could you possibly bash that one?
> 
> View attachment 13056547


The markers are too short, the tiny pips of lume on the inside edge are weird, good luck finding one with decent alignment.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Why would you remove the bezel in the first place? I'm not going to mod it. Like I said, the action on my sd40 is second to none. Bit stiff maybe, but plenty grippy so no issue. I can imagine it being hard to remove and install with those thight tolerances, but to me that seems only positive?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Not a good bash but doesnt the vast number of homages to this bother you. Mk2 and tiger concepts is also out there. Not much difference between the 670 Helson and a 165 tiger from a few feet away. For me it's just an over saturation of the design at the moment. A year from now when these have faded in popularity or at least top-of-mind awareness I might be much more enthusiastic about it.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not a good bash but doesnt the vast number of homages to this bother you. Mk2 and tiger concepts is also out there. Not much difference between the 670 Helson and a 165 tiger from a few feet away. For me it's just an over saturation of the design at the moment. A year from now when these have faded in popularity or at least top-of-mind awareness I might be much more enthusiastic about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The amount of homages doesn't bother me really. That tiger is really not the same btw, the case design is a big part of the appeal.

Though I think my impulsive response to that wristshot is settling down a bit after browsing the Sharkmaster thread. Its a good looking watch for sure, and so far the best take on that design of all current homages out there.

But not sure the price is worth it. Would have preferred it with a 9015 instead of ETA, and 100$ less. And the bracelet, well, it appears it has hollow endlinks. There is a V2 with solid endlinks coming up though apparently. Also not a fan of those huge ratcheting clasps. And lastly, its apparently 42mm, not 40.5. that was just the bezel diameter.
There, that's what you were supposed to point out bashing... 

Think I'll just wait to see what the second hand market prices will do. Might be convinced when its less than 500.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

$749 seems rather pricey for this tbh. Although I am impressed with the quality of Helson products. I'd read that the bracelet looked poorly finished, but not sure how you can judge that from photos! The thing for me with these particular homages is whilst I adore the look in the flesh they feel underwhelming. I had the borealis version with the blue dial and it was so dull to look at I didn't actually wear it, just sold it straight on.....

......so whilst the Helson version looks subtly better than the Borealis I know it'll be dull on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Why would you remove the bezel in the first place? I'm not going to mod it. Like I said, the action on my sd40 is second to none. Bit stiff maybe, but plenty grippy so no issue. I can imagine it being hard to remove and install with those thight tolerances, but to me that seems only positive?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


cool, yes, it's good for you, i use my bezels professionally when i teach yoga, and 2-3-4-5 minutes
is a typical time measurement for me, which means going 55 minutes all the way around, and if i
miss my mark, going around again....so i modify my bezels to be bi-directional, that means just
going forward 2-3-4-5 minutes, if i go too far, i can go back, just a much easier-to-use set-up in
a situation where running a timer has got to be automatic....

i swim, i snorkel, i even dive a bit on occasion, but my life does not depend upon my bezels,
and it never will ( i hope


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

......and none of you told me that Mr C has bought a quartz, diver homage:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/zeno...dable-milspec-style-diver-review-4668925.html

WTF?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> ......and none of you told me that Mr C has bought a quartz, diver homage:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/zeno...dable-milspec-style-diver-review-4668925.html
> 
> WTF?


He sold it already.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> He sold it already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I was going to say something to that effect, as to whether he'd bumped it already......

.......should have known!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So from your comments about the Hammys I suppose you would have me buy a SARB033? Could you possibly bash that one?
> 
> View attachment 13056547


We can bash anything!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I have got to stop poking around and finding these things. Never heard of the Camel before but man it is sweet....


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I have got to stop poking around and finding these things. Never heard of the Camel before but man it is sweet....
> 
> View attachment 13057649


Date window again. Smooshed up against the 3. Ugh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I have got to stop poking around and finding these things. Never heard of the Camel before but man it is sweet....
> 
> View attachment 13057649


Find me a no date and then we'll talk.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Ok I need some bashing. Just came across this wristshot from Sculldog86:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yawn.. SM300 homage... Yawn... Looks like 3 watches slabbed together by slightly drunk watchmaker... "and we shall stuff some military dial into divers case... And some random hand thingies... There you go.. Nice.. Now I can get back to bar... Why is the floor moving..?.."

Wait what.. 749$!?

Harharharharharharhar


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> So from your comments about the Hammys I suppose you would have me buy a SARB033? Could you possibly bash that one?
> 
> View attachment 13056547


From a pure flippin profit view: theyre supposed to be discontinued. So get one and sit on it for a few years.

From my personal view : it is the blandest, most unexciting watch in the world. I owned 35. I wished it had any texture on dial or on bracelet or on case. In its design perfection (and this is perfectly designed watch. Believe me) it is boring as hell.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Glad to see you back here Hornet. You left right before you could make a prediction on how long I would keep the CZen 1040. Rusty has given me till the end of April. I have had several temptations the latest and current struggle is with a Hamilton H76565835. The 19mm strap has helped deter that. Haven't posted for bashing as of yet.
> I did take your lead and left for awhile but did not purchase anything as you have done. 1 in 1 out x 3 for the year. I am at 1 in 1 out so far. I have discovered the joy of the quick change pin going so far as to mod my new Zlimsn bracelet making changes a breeze. Bracelets have always been more trouble because of the small access slots. Anyway I have a couple other bracelets incoming. Actually thinking about it now shaving a mm off one of the 20mm bracelets would not be so hard should I buy the hammy. I guess some bashing would come in handy after all.
> 
> The ETA 2824 seems to be phased out with the H10 so this may be the last opportunity for this movement.
> ...


Dat date and hands and numerals combo... WTF...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Mini turtle, the dress collection and a family shot (minus the Eterna).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you are back.

With 2 redundant black divers and a "dress" and a sarariman casual..

Oh. Oooh.. So you bought a Turdle? Niiice...

You were always a trendsetter old chap...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> From a pure flippin profit view: theyre supposed to be discontinued. So get one and sit on it for a few years.
> 
> From my personal view : it is the blandest, most unexciting watch in the world. I owned 35. I wished it had any texture on dial or on bracelet or on case. In its design perfection (and this is perfectly designed watch. Believe me) it is boring as hell.


Sinner nailed it. That watch is just so much vanilla. The one to get was the 021. But it's long gone now usc


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I have got to stop poking around and finding these things. Never heard of the Camel before but man it is sweet....
> 
> View attachment 13057649


Another semi decent looking watch ruined by the addition of a horrific date window 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Oh you are back.
> 
> With 2 redundant black divers and a "dress" and a sarariman casual..
> 
> ...


I've missed you to Sinner, how are you doing? New shop doing well?

Trendsetter? Moi? Mais non......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I've missed you to Sinner, how are you doing? New shop doing well?
> 
> Trendsetter? Moi? Mais non......


New shop is running great. Old one not so well. I have put out close out sale. I will start a company of my own with different approach, including mens clothes with totally different approach (design strongly influenced with mechanical design and.. Well.. Watches... And punk Rock roots.) and buy off contact for the first store.

I will actually be competition to my wife.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> New shop is running great. Old one not so well. I have put out close out sale. I will start a company of my own with different approach, including mens clothes with totally different approach (design strongly influenced with mechanical design and.. Well.. Watches... And punk Rock roots.) and buy off contact for the first store.
> 
> I will actually be competition to my wife.


Ooooh, not a good idea competing with the wife mate. Either way you will lose......

......anyway, seeing as hers is a womans clothes shop (?) and yours is going to be mens they aren't competing really?

So, do you not like the Turdle? Thought that the Archimede would have been appreciated by you!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Competing with the wife is good in this case, it gives customers the false idea of "choice". 

Good to see you back H99. I haven't been around myself too much lately. Didn't buy anything new (not counting the flipped Zeno). But I have some in my sights. Part of a first final endgame plan. Currently so broke that being broke would actually be better (just came back from a trip I couldn't afford) but when the money mill starts running again all will be revealed. It may include a "big" purchase...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Competing with the wife is good in this case, it gives customers the false idea of "choice".
> 
> Good to see you back H99. I haven't been around myself too much lately. Didn't buy anything new (not counting the flipped Zeno). But I have some in my sights. Part of a first final endgame plan. Currently so broke that being broke would actually be better (just came back from a trip I couldn't afford) but when the money mill starts running again all will be revealed. It may include a "big" purchase...


Hey Mr C!

So why did you flip the zeno? Or more pertinent why did you buy it in the first place?

Big purchase eh? As big as Mr Rusty and his impending 6k Tudor plurge.....?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hey Mr C!
> 
> So why did you flip the zeno? Or more pertinent why did you buy it in the first place?
> 
> Big purchase eh? As big as Mr Rusty and his impending 6k Tudor plurge.....?


Not quite that big, not even close, but big enough for me: about 1/6th that.

Why bought and flipped the Zeno? The idea of a 10 year battery quartz beater really spoke to me. Especially with the big triangle MoD dial which I like. It was a really cool piece, too. But it still was a tad too heavy for my preferences (despite being the thinnest and lightest diver I owned) and I already had the Casio field quartz beater in that role anyway...

But more truthfully, I really really needed some cash, fast


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Part of a _fifth maybe, almost not, but surely_ final endgame plan.


FTFY


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> New shop is running great. Old one not so well. I have put out close out sale. I will start a company of my own with different approach, including mens clothes with totally different approach (design strongly influenced with mechanical design and.. Well.. Watches... And punk Rock roots.) and buy off contact for the first store.
> 
> I will actually be competition to my wife.


Now yer talking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hey Mr C!
> 
> So why did you flip the zeno? Or more pertinent why did you buy it in the first place?
> 
> Big purchase eh? As big as Mr Rusty and his impending 6k Tudor plurge.....?


Er not quite 6k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> FTFY


Ha, the addition of "first" was already tongue-in-cheek, indicating there must surely follow a second! But fifth is probably chronologically more accurate. But since time is relative, first or fifth really has no meaning, does it?


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Bashing all watches listed here would be easier from, for instance, rolex perspective.
1. It's not rolex. So, meh.
2. It's a rolex. So, meh.

Ps: i dont own rolex, not planning to buy one, and not able to afford one.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tres said:


> Bashing all watches listed here would be easier from, for instance, rolex perspective.
> 1. It's not rolex. So, meh.
> 2. It's a rolex. So, meh.
> 
> Ps: i dont own rolex, not planning to buy one, and not able to afford one.


Hmmmm...There is a number of Rolex owners who joined WPAC 2017 & 2018 but no Panerai owners AFAIK. Isn't that weird?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Mini turtle, the dress collection and a family shot (minus the Eterna).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Beautiful, dynamic collection (I'm naturally taking into account the Eterna, too). Fantastic Hornet!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> New shop is running great. Old one not so well. I have put out close out sale. I will start a company of my own with different approach, including mens clothes with totally different approach (design strongly influenced with mechanical design and.. Well.. Watches... And punk Rock roots.) and buy off contact for the first store.
> 
> I will actually be competition to my wife.


Could you two merge stores? Or is having two stores a way of diversifying and appealing to more clientele?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Haven't bought a watch since December of 2017 ;-)
> 
> Any thoughts on if I can last till 2019?


Spirit! Hey man 

My advice is to remember that we have 8.5 mos left. That'll go fast. Also, something I've started doing in the past year is cutting down my collection too a few key pieces: Why? Because I enjoy them more that way. I don't enjoy them enough when I have 10 pieces. When I have a few, I really focus on those few, and am extra thankful/grateful for them -- for me that really helps staves off temptation and acquisition.

This is also a great place to come to talk candidly about any temptations. 2019 is really doable -- think about your quote from Mr. Clemens... Just as an example: by saving and being patient, you could have 'more' of a watch than you could if you halphazardly spend your watch savings out of impulse in 2018. Or have less of a watch and potential regrets later?

Cheers :-!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tapatalk is really helping me abstain. Just keeps hanging on my high end Android phone while having the nerve to ask me to upgrade every couple of times I log in. 

Taking a look into Reddit, nice sleek interface and a subforum on just about anything. Maybe my next go-to place with Tapatalk and Facebook turning into total crap.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

TJ Boogie said:


> Could you two merge stores? Or is having two stores a way of diversifying and appealing to more clientele?


The second one. New shop is running great as is with more complex and ermm.. romantic chic designs.

I will take back the original simpler forms and also include some basic mans T-shirts, hoodies and stuff under new name.

I will still hold some of the wifes pieces for start. And both brands will share same production... So it could be called a spinoff of original brand.

that is plan. There are lot of obstacles in the way. Local legislature is complicated beyond belief (it deserves whole thread to point out in some illogical stuff) If it goes well it will be either a great success or total fail. I am prepared for both. If I go down, who knows. Maybe I will start growing fruits again (.. I have also done that for a period of time, believe it or not)

Time will tell.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I plan on adding at least one, at most two pieces to these base two:









The pieces to be added have been partly selected -- one is a Cricket, the other is still tbd (although I have an idea), maybe won't be added at all


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Ooooh, not a good idea competing with the wife mate. Either way you will lose......
> 
> ......anyway, seeing as hers is a womans clothes shop (?) and yours is going to be mens they aren't competing really?
> 
> So, do you not like the Turdle? Thought that the Archimede would have been appreciated by you!


I was actually wondering how does it look and feel on wrist. On renders and on specs it looks and feels all kind of wrong. Like really bad mixture of Turtle and Sumo with all the wrong elements from both of them.

As it comes to Archimede...it has Ickler case? It actually nice, with its blue hands and "zee germans" design.

Only Italians can make something that would be concidered kitsch if anyone else designed it and pull it off as harmonic and great. Also Germans can make a rigid form appealing. It goes both for watches and cars.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmmmm...There is a number of Rolex owners who joined WPAC 2017 & 2018 but no Panerai owners AFAIK. Isn't that weird?


when you buy Panerai you transform into Dwayne Rock clone and you cant type anymore due to muscles that grow everywhere. You just flap around like T-Rex with PAM on wrist.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ermm.. romantic chic designs


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


>


Imagine me. Selling that stuff.

Dude..


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> Date window again. Smooshed up against the 3. Ugh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep you are right about that. Too bad for them but a good feature to help resist the purchase. Another one bites the dust....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I am happy the 15% off code I received for signing up for emails did not work on sale items or I would have my tail between my legs with an incoming Hammy as I would not be selling the zen. All in all another week passed. Now I need to recede back into the woodwork for a time until the next time.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> I plan on adding at least one, at most two pieces to these base two:


But why?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Could you two merge stores? Or is having two stores a way of diversifying and appealing to more clientele?


If they are successful then 2 entities with taxable income. Much easier to keep yer tax bill low that way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I am happy the 15% off code I received for signing up for emails did not work on sale items or I would have my tail between my legs with an incoming Hammy as I would not be selling the zen. All in all another week passed. Now I need to recede back into the woodwork for a time until the next time.


First mistake - if you want to abstain - why did you sign up for email updates? I have recently removed my mailing from ch ward steinhart and gnomon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> I plan on adding at least one, at most two pieces to these base two:
> 
> View attachment 13058463
> 
> ...


I do like that Longines. Been toying with the idea of selling this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Er not quite 6k.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I rounded it up, couldn't be arsed to search and find the exact price. Can't be far off that from an AD, unless you're getting some discount......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Not quite that big, not even close, but big enough for me: about 1/6th that.
> 
> Why bought and flipped the Zeno? The idea of a 10 year battery quartz beater really spoke to me. Especially with the big triangle MoD dial which I like. It was a really cool piece, too. But it still was a tad too heavy for my preferences (despite being the thinnest and lightest diver I owned) and I already had the Casio field quartz beater in that role anyway...
> 
> But more truthfully, I really really needed some cash, fast


Too heavy? How much did it weigh? Talking of weight the Archimede is on the opposite end of the spectrum for me, so light I have to check it's still on my wrist as I can't feel it......

Any hints on the big purchase then? Back to the clown crown?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Beautiful, dynamic collection (I'm naturally taking into account the Eterna, too). Fantastic Hornet!


Thanks Todd! I'm very happy with this little lot and am pleasantly surprised how much I'm enjoying the more "dress" watch additions.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I was actually wondering how does it look and feel on wrist. On renders and on specs it looks and feels all kind of wrong. Like really bad mixture of Turtle and Sumo with all the wrong elements from both of them.
> 
> As it comes to Archimede...it has Ickler case? It actually nice, with its blue hands and "zee germans" design.
> 
> Only Italians can make something that would be concidered kitsch if anyone else designed it and pull it off as harmonic and great. Also Germans can make a rigid form appealing. It goes both for watches and cars.


The Turdle feels much better in the flesh than it looks. The big thing for me is the size/weight, I do love the SRP777 and SRP775 but even with the relatively short lug to lug measurement the 44mm diameter swamps the wrist for me. And with a strapcode bracelet upgrade the weight is ungainly on the wrist. The other thing is I've realised that 22mm bracelets are too big for me, 20mm tapering to 18mm is just about perfect. I'm not so picky that I'm going to get bothered about a mixture of design elements, it still looks like a turtle, just smaller.

The Ickler case on the Archimede is beautifully done and the blue hands add that little touch of glamour. Unfortunately the strap holes are awkwardly placed to get a comfortable fit, so I'll need to find a replacement strap.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Turdle is actually first Seikos ISO diver after Monster and Sumo that does not draw construction and look from 60ies. Even Sumo looks like mutated Tuna/6105 lovechild.

So.. I really like the turn in philosophy.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I think I've got enough Seikos and enough watches in general. I'm very happy with this little lot!


Indeed a nice lot of five watches, but do you really need_ two_ Seiko divers? Which one could go?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Indeed a nice lot of five watches, but do you really need_ two_ Seiko divers? Which one could go?


*Yes I do USC*. None of them need to or are in fact going. I like black dialed divers, have you not noticed this yet?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> *Yes I do USC*. None of them need to or are in fact going. I like black dialed divers, have you not noticed this yet?


Yes and I like them too.

So do you want to make a prediction about how long I keep the AU1040 ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I rounded it up, couldn't be arsed to search and find the exact price. Can't be far off that from an AD, unless you're getting some discount......


If both on leather it's actually under 5 with no discount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Fantastic! Anything tempted you? If not what's been your recipe for success?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, temptation galore..... as for staying out. Well, I won a Bambino and I've been extremely busy.

So this summer will be the true test for me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> If both on leather it's actually under 5 with no discount
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you going to buy them without a bracelet though?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Yes and I like them too.
> 
> So do you want to make a prediction about how long I keep the AU1040 ?


Which one is the AU1040? On your current form I'd give it between 1 to 2 months......


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Spirit! Hey man
> 
> My advice is to remember that we have 8.5 mos left. That'll go fast. Also, something I've started doing in the past year is cutting down my collection too a few key pieces: Why? Because I enjoy them more that way. I don't enjoy them enough when I have 10 pieces. When I have a few, I really focus on those few, and am extra thankful/grateful for them -- for me that really helps staves off temptation and acquisition.
> 
> ...


Thanks man!

Yeah, I kind of want to add a grand Seiko quartz 9f.

So, I'm hoping I can sell a watch or two I never wear and of course throw in some cash and pick up a gently used one. Just can't justify that and a multitude of other watches.

Hopwfullt, if 2019 is kind to me I'll pick one up then.

Here's my current out of control collection.... missing is the new Bambino on its way ( I won, did not buy) and a number of Seiko 5s I own, along with a few Casio's. Not to mention a few I no longer own or gave away. Along with a Sunburst monster bnib that was meant to be a gift and now just sits in its box... never worn.

Current watch collection:
G Shock Rangeman (GW-9400)
G Shock MTG900D-2V.
G Shock Mudman (G9000MX) Red
G Shock Mudman (G9000MX-2) Blue
G Shock Mudman (G9000-3V) Green
G-Shock DW9052-1V.
G-Shock GWM5610-1
G-Shock GD350-1C.
Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7008-51E
Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph AT8020-03L
Casio F91WM-9A - Black and Gold.
Seiko Sarb035
Seiko Sarb017 Alpinist
Seiko Monster SRP313K2 ("Blood")
Seiko Turtle Gold SRP775J1.
Seiko 5 SNK803
Tissot Le Locle T41542353.
Bulova 96B229 UHF
Bulova 96B251 "Moonwatch" Strap version
Glycine 3863.399.C6.TB99 "Golden Eye"
Glycine F104 - White dial - 3933.14AT-LB7R
Timex Weekender Oversized TW2P85900
Mondaine Sport DayDate A667.30308.19SBB.

Considering most of that was acquired in a 2 year window... Is say that's a lot, best to slow down for a bit


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Update... The Black Bay 36 on a bracelet was supposed to be here early April. I heard nothing from Timeless Luxury and I gave them a call today to hear that it has been delayed further. They are going to contact me on Tuesday to give me a new eta. Here's where I screwed up, I made an acquisition on ebay and it will arrive Monday. Technically, I'm still in good shape because the Black Bay is not in my hands yet. I now hope they say it will arrive on Jan. 1, 2019 to keep within the very laxed WPAC rules. I will post in shame my nused watch when it gets here.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Yeah, I kind of want to add a grand Seiko quartz 9f.
> 
> ...


[email protected]*k me Spirit that's a lot of G-Shocks. You like 'em then?!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> [email protected]*k me Spirit that's a lot of G-Shocks. You like 'em then?!


Haha, my first watch in the 1st grade was a G Shock. Been wearing them ever since.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Any hints on the big purchase then? Back to the clown crown?


Nothing like it, it's tiny, classy and tiny! (and maybe rectangular)



usclassic said:


> But why?


Because life on this earth in general is extremely sh*tty and depressing, and the few things we get to enjoy are as rare pearls, therefore if one can afford to enjoy certain things, one certainly should


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Right time for an early night for me, big day ahead. I'll leave you with this......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Yeah, I kind of want to add a grand Seiko quartz 9f.
> 
> ...


With so many g-shock like that, how many apocalypse are you trying to survive?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll leave this here. I'm still sitting on my 5 and no real intention of moving on from that. We are moving this weekend so no real watch talk time.

This Monta has become somewhat of my all purpose watch. Did i mention its less than 10mm thick?









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

So Hornet, you're back?

I sent a PM well over a month ago........................


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Yeah, I kind of want to add a grand Seiko quartz 9f.
> 
> ...


Nice collection -- I have no doubt you'll be able to find quite a nice GS! But yeah, it can be cathartic to slow down and reflect on what you have, and to really enjoy your current collection -- I'm not implying you don't. Just moreso now until 2019, in order to make the GS happen (It'll be worth it!)


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Tres said:


> With so many g-shock like that, how many apocalypse are you trying to survive?


Lol, you'll enjoy this.
FIVE MINUTES - Interactive Short



TJ Boogie said:


> Nice collection -- I have no doubt you'll be able to find quite a nice GS! But yeah, it can be cathartic to slow down and reflect on what you have, and to really enjoy your current collection -- I'm not implying you don't. Just moreso now until 2019, in order to make the GS happen (It'll be worth it!)


Oh, I agree. As for slowing down. Nah, last sunmer I left most of my watch collection with my parents and still only have part of it with me. I've learned to appreciate a few pieces more and ask myself why I own a few others !


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TJ Boogie said:


> Nice collection -- I have no doubt you'll be able to find quite a nice GS! But yeah, it can be cathartic to slow down and reflect on what you have, and to really enjoy your current collection -- I'm not implying you don't. Just moreso now until 2019, in order to make the GS happen (It'll be worth it!)


We say this alot but in all honesty i didnt really enjoy my collection until i started finding pieces i really liked. Then i could slow down and smell the flowers.....they were finally in bloom you might say. Slowing down earlier would have yielded nothing for me. My Speedy was the piece that first led me to believe there was something worth slowing down for. But i firmly believe we take different paths on the same journey here in WISdom so YMMV.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Yeah, I kind of want to add a grand Seiko quartz 9f.


Less is often more. The Grand Seiko 9F Quartz offerings are LESS..... and MORE. Once I get over "babying"mine it will likely become my sole daily wear piece. GO FOR IT!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you going to buy them without a bracelet though?


5.3 for both on bracelet. Undecided

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Less is often more. The Grand Seiko 9F Quartz offerings are LESS..... and MORE. Once I get over "babying"mine it will likely become my sole daily wear piece. GO FOR IT!


Beautiful. A (quartz) GS is also one of the possibilities for me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Who needs a GS.......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Who needs a GS.......


I need a quartz, anyway, be it GS or something else. In your absence I have all but abandoned automatics in favor of quartz and handwounds (though the Longines is automatic)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Who needs a GS.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then,,,,, who needs a watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i do, i do....but then, i refuse to have a cell phone. i don't understand the appeal.
they appear to be yet another prosthetic device which of course disables us...
so yeah, without a watch i couldn't be on time, or do my work properly....

who needs more than ONE watch?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Quartz is good. Switching batteries every once and awhile is not


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I sort of agree with you, but you do realize that for most of us doing our job properly without a cell phone is impossible these days. In my case, not because I rely on it such, but because others do. It is the dictatorship of the masses, in a way. When everyone else uses WhatsApp or Facebook for professional purposes as well (practical example in my case, the group of colleagues at the hospital in the same department, for updates, schedules, etc) you really have little choice, else you're left out (not to mention considered weird).

Not understanding the appeal, therefore, has nothing to do with it. I deeply dislike smart phones and most "innovations" they brought from the point of view of my social life (no real privacy). But imagine a doctor without a cell phone these days. If the technology is there, and it can save lives, one could argue it would be unethical not to use it.

I know you did not mean any offense by it, and I guess I get triggered too easily whenever someone claims they don't need a smart phone (implying everyone else who uses it must do so out of free choice, and is therefore a dunce). I just think for you to claim you "don't see the appeal", you must not realize the state of incredible luxury you find yourself in, if you can do your work without a phone.



peterr said:


> i do, i do....but then, i refuse to have a cell phone. i don't understand the appeal.
> they appear to be yet another prosthetic device which of course disables us...
> so yeah, without a watch i couldn't be on time, or do my work properly....
> 
> who needs more than ONE watch?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Quartz is good. Switching batteries every once and awhile is not
> 
> View attachment 13060937


I swim. I always wear a watch when I do. Call me paranoid but I would never trust the seals after opening for a battery change. They deteriorate over time but remain waterproof but opening caseback can crack split them when they were otherwise fine. Automatic all day for me, I really don't care about 2 seconds a day.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I swim. I always wear a watch when I do. Call me paranoid but I would never trust the seals after opening for a battery change. They deteriorate over time but remain waterproof but opening caseback can crack split them when they were otherwise fine. Automatic all day for me, I really don't care about 2 seconds a day.....


But seals deteriorate on an automatic as well. When opening for battery change, may as well put new gaskets in (as for automatics when having them serviced). And with a 10 year battery for example, that would even mean less opening of case back than most autos.

What's more, when gaskets fail, it is typically the crown seal that fails -- not the case back. With automatics (let alone manuals) the crown gets operated more often (setting time) than with quartz.

However, solar or spring drive are great improvements, no doubt. It solves all of the issues above.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> But then,,,,, who needs a watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


......I need at least one Rusty!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> But seals deteriorate on an automatic as well. When opening for battery change, may as well put new gaskets in (as for automatics when having them serviced). And with a 10 year battery for example, that would even mean less opening of case back than most autos.
> 
> What's more, when gaskets fail, it is typically the crown seal that fails -- not the case back. With automatics (let alone manuals) the crown gets operated more often (setting time) than with quartz.
> 
> However, solar or spring drive are great improvements, no doubt. It solves all of the issues above.


Did you mean Kinetic? Spring drive has a stated 3 year service interval. You just get a longer PR and near perfect accuracy meaning less crown action. Better than regular automatics I guess but still...

Other than that you're spot on. Caseback gaskets cost peanuts and you just need a WR test afterwards. You can change crown and button gaskets if need be although its a major pain for any watchmaker and they sigh away from it. But if a screw down crown' tube starts getting wear and tear you're the one screwed. Even more so with titanium tubes. These get stripped so easy it isn't even funny.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> I sort of agree with you, but you do realize that for most of us doing our job properly without a cell phone is impossible these days. In my case, not because I rely on it such, but because others do. It is the dictatorship of the masses, in a way. When everyone else uses WhatsApp or Facebook for professional purposes as well (practical example in my case, the group of colleagues at the hospital in the same department, for updates, schedules, etc) you really have little choice, else you're left out (not to mention considered weird).
> 
> Not understanding the appeal, therefore, has nothing to do with it. I deeply dislike smart phones and most "innovations" they brought from the point of view of my social life (no real privacy). But imagine a doctor without a cell phone these days. If the technology is there, and it can save lives, one could argue it would be unethical not to use it.
> 
> I know you did not mean any offense by it, and I guess I get triggered too easily whenever someone claims they don't need a smart phone (implying everyone else who uses it must do so out of free choice, and is therefore a dunce). I just think for you to claim you "don't see the appeal", you must not realize the state of incredible luxury you find yourself in, if you can do your work without a phone.


nah, it's more a state of poverty, and i have always chosen to have more free time, as opposed to money.

and i agree, if i were a doctor, i would have to be reachable.

but i don't have to have an electronic tether, and i'm glad i'm not captivated by a device when i eat my
meals. when i travel to any city, what i see is that pretty much everyone is staring at their own screen.

so, yes, i know i'm weird, but if engaging in reality as opposed to simulacra makes me weird, so be it.

anyway, without a phone, a watch really does seem necessary, i do work on a schedule, and i like to
be punctual.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

peterr said:


> nah, it's more a state of poverty, and i have always chosen to have more free time, as opposed to money.
> 
> and i agree, if i were a doctor, i would have to be reachable.
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying you're weird, but rather that being allowed to be weird (and still keep your job) is a luxury you perhaps do not recognize as such


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......I need at least one Rusty!


Minimum of 20 here ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Did you mean Kinetic? Spring drive has a stated 3 year service interval. You just get a longer PR and near perfect accuracy meaning less crown action. Better than regular automatics I guess but still...
> 
> Other than that you're spot on. Caseback gaskets cost peanuts and you just need a WR test afterwards. You can change crown and button gaskets if need be although its a major pain for any watchmaker and they sigh away from it. But if a screw down crown' tube starts getting wear and tear you're the one screwed. Even more so with titanium tubes. These get stripped so easy it isn't even funny.


Well 2 yr battery change is a bit of a pain- 10 yr much better. To have to do WR test and gasket replace every 2 yrs is something I'll gladly do without.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Who needs a GS.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait till you handle one and then decide....it really is hard to describe

Nice SARX..... I've decided to hold off on the SaRX until presage does something under 40mm

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

hi mr. cairo,

oh, i didn't take offense, probably because i actually AM kind of weird.
i only know one other person who does not have a cell phone, so that
puts me in a distinct minority, and clearly, owning a cell phone is normal.

so yoga teachers can be weird, and we don't use cell phones while we're
working, and i have no yoga emergencies that i must respond to  but
the luxury is bought by really, really low wages, it's getting to be like
being an artist, where many of your peers have trust funds, and my
parents forgot to give me one of those  . so i grow much of my own
food, i make my own hard cider, and i live in a place where the term
"dress watch" is an oxymoron....






but hey, look,
i do have one, and only one dress watch, that i really love....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wait till you handle one and then decide....it really is hard to describe
> 
> Nice SARX..... I've decided to hold off on the SaRX until presage does something under 40mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I really can't imagine that I'd be that impressed, I've held expensive watches before that are supposed to be high quality and come away thinking that they were nothing special. The SARX035 is apparently supposed to be close to GS quality anyway..... :think:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> nah, it's more a state of poverty, and i have always chosen to have more free time, as opposed to money.
> 
> and i agree, if i were a doctor, i would have to be reachable.
> 
> ...





peterr said:


> hi mr. cairo,
> 
> oh, i didn't take offense, probably because i actually AM kind of weird.
> i only know one other person who does not have a cell phone, so that
> ...


Nothing weird about not having a mobile (cell) phone. I find the ability to use it to make my life easier great, but I try not to let it dominate......

.....homegrown hard cider sounds great |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Phone was used to capture this on a lovely beach walk today......

......phone actually takes better pictures than any camera we currently own!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I really can't imagine that I'd be that impressed, I've held expensive watches before that are supposed to be high quality and come away thinking that they were nothing special. The SARX035 is apparently supposed to be close to GS quality anyway..... :think:


I can attest to a very sharp rise in quality among Japanese watches retailing >250,000 yen. The SBDX007 and the AQ1030-57H are equal to the Rolexes I've handled. Most Omegas, Tudors, Tags, etc, weren't.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I really can't imagine that I'd be that impressed, I've held expensive watches before that are supposed to be high quality and come away thinking that they were nothing special. The SARX035 is apparently supposed to be close to GS quality anyway..... :think:


I'm not suggesting that the SARX isnt awesome value and great quality in its own right.

Case finishing may be visually similar on the surface as well. But GS differentiates itself from almost every other brand with better constructed and finished hands, dial indices, and dial surface textures. The way a GS picks up light is very special. And it should be given the $3 -$4k difference in pricing over the SARX. None of my gushing remarks mean anything though until you are able to judge for yourself. Or not and just enjoy the Sarx!

The SARX series is a nice run for Seiko. I had a SARX015 and SGDM003 years ago. Well made pieces. The 035 seems to be step up from those.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> [email protected]*k me Spirit that's a lot of G-Shocks. You like 'em then?!


You dont understand the Gshock addiction. Good thing I forced myself to look at them as pure tool watches and to keep the number at one.

Otherwise I would end up as DSD with its Gshock collection...


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

peterr said:


> hi mr. cairo,
> 
> oh, i didn't take offense, probably because i actually AM kind of weird.
> i only know one other person who does not have a cell phone, so that
> ...


Much props for making it without a smart tracker/A.I. monster. Btw, that KS is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

CeeCab705 said:


> Much props for making it without a smart tracker/A.I. monster. Btw, that KS is absolutely beautiful.


yeah, that king seiko is really my most wearable watch, it just sits on the wrist so perfectly,
it might be the only watch i have where there is no chance at all for the dreaded lug overhang
to ever happen....


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok...

Been lazily perusing this great place last days. Great folks and great posts. I am almost there to make my official submission, in the meant time, a few ramblings...

*. As per Jack at IWW a while back, when I used to be concern 'bout seals & stuff: "The truth of the matter is that modern gasket materials are very durable and do not deteriorate like natural rubber espeiall if they're not subjected to chemicals or abuse. When I have gaskets made the expiration date is 20 years and even that is conservative." (Copied from email directly). 

*. Thank God for cellphones... & Tapatalk ! Otherwise WUS-tremors will be uncontrollable ! Lol. Ok, dumb joke aside... I am with both on the cellphone conversation. Three occasions where I said "I will cancel this " , and more than three occasions where this thing had helped me with traffic, clinics, and planning. I am not a cellphone addict, but it had certainly helped me tremendously. Oh yeah, and of course, WhatsApp to call Mama ! 

*. GS. Have had many that I am ashamed to say. "Once you know GS, you don't want to come back". That's all. Oh yeah, the sarb021 (and blue version) were as close as you can get to GS without GS. 

Cheerrios.! 

Brother G.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Ok...
> 
> Been lazily perusing this great place last days. Great folks and great posts. I am almost there to make my official submission, in the meant time, a few ramblings...
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the official submission! 'bought time as well.......


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

CeeCab705 said:


> Much props for making it without a smart tracker/A.I. monster. Btw, that KS is absolutely beautiful.


thanks, man...i traded a junghans for it, but i'm glad, i wear it more, i wear it when i'm not working.
i lived in lower manhattan for almost 3 decades, now i'm in vermont, this watch makes me feel
suave. even if i'm not


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

peterr said:


> CeeCab705 said:
> 
> 
> > Much props for making it without a smart tracker/A.I. monster. Btw, that KS is absolutely beautiful.
> ...


You may appreciate my affordable vintage Rado Green Horse...
2018-03-03_01-07-39 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I'm sure Mr C could perform minor surgical procedures with these hands - amazing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

yes, i do, but i'm not familiar with that green logo, is that a green horse?


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

peterr said:


> yes, i do, but i'm not familiar with that green logo, is that a green horse?


Yup, Rado Green Horse. They were big in the Asian market before Swatch got a hold of them.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

CeeCab705 said:


> Yup, Rado Green Horse. They were big in the Asian market before Swatch got a hold of them.


I love that Rado. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> yes, i do, but i'm not familiar with that green logo, is that a green horse?


Two green seahorses 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Still enjoying my dress watch week. One of Mr C's old ones 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

^that does look great


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Once again I come here to avoid temptation. This time I am very interested in this Raymond Weil chronograph that I have seen heavily discounted in a Typical grey market site.








I know that this is probably a silly purchase but I like the grey/red combination and love chronographs.
Please help


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

columela said:


> Once again I come here to avoid temptation. This time I am very interested in this Raymond Weil chronograph that I have seen heavily discounted in a Typical grey market site.
> View attachment 13066381
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a screw at nine o'clock?!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

columela said:


> Once again I come here to avoid temptation. This time I am very interested in this Raymond Weil chronograph that I have seen heavily discounted in a Typical grey market site.
> View attachment 13066381
> 
> 
> ...


That logo inside the subdial looks terrible...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Two green seahorses
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


ah, thanks, my computer couldn't get a link to blowing up that photo of the rado face,
and i couldn't make sense of the image, the 2 seahorses, small, look more like a bear's
head than a horse's head.

horse walks into a bar, bartender says, why the long face?

i always think that's funny, somehow


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> That logo inside the subdial looks terrible...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


always remember, watches don't make you happy. they don't. especially a
watch like that....i'm sorry, i'll be blunt, it looks somber and tacky at the 
same time, that's quite a feat...

this is my attempt at bashing


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> ^that does look great


Given my pathological propensity for flipping it speaks volumes that a watch so far out of my comfort zone has never even been considered for "ze chop"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

columela said:


> Once again I come here to avoid temptation. This time I am very interested in this Raymond Weil chronograph that I have seen heavily discounted in a Typical grey market site.
> View attachment 13066381
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how many chronographs one needs, I count at least 3 in your signature, and the argument that one is enough could be made. OK, maybe 2.

Seeing that you already own a Speedmaster, I can't believe this one would get much wear.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

columela said:


> Once again I come here to avoid temptation. This time I am very interested in this Raymond Weil chronograph that I have seen heavily discounted in a Typical grey market site.
> View attachment 13066381
> 
> 
> ...


its a great buy...

If you unscrew that screw at 9:30 it transforms into Speedmaster. But you need to keep it a secret...shhhh...


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes it is


georgefl74 said:


> Is that a screw at nine o'clock?!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

srsly...why to hell would you buy it, unless it is really really REALLY cheap? You might want to think about why it is really really CHEAP and if you for some reason dont like it you will sell it for really really CHEAPER price. 

Raymond Weils are a nightmare for resale. They are actually nice watches, but resale value is insane .


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> its a great buy...
> 
> If you unscrew that screw at 9:30 it transforms into Speedmaster. But you need to keep it a secret...shhhh...


He already has a speedmaster, which makes that screw pretty pointless. Which realistically it was to begin with. It might hold that sub dial in place, but it probably doesn't. In fact, it might not even be a screw, just a slotted disk of metal, glued in place. And even if it was there to hold the dial in one piece, that doesn't make it more of a sign of quality...
The worst kind of design is adding stuff that adds cost but doesn't add value.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I don't know how many chronographs one needs, I count at least 3 in your signature, and the argument that one is enough could be made. OK, maybe 2.
> 
> Seeing that you already own a Speedmaster, I can't believe this one would get much wear.


Blimey, if you own a speedmaster why the heck would you waste money on an awful watch such as this......


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I do like that Longines. Been toying with the idea of selling this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would your price be?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

briandb said:


> What would your price be?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think this is a really good idea, this question, " what would your price be ?"if we're downsizing, which apparently most or all of us would like to do,
how's about a "what is this worth?" element to this wpac? now i don't have a legitimate idea of what that longines is worth, so i won't give an opinion,
but i'll ask the same question, about a watch i am trying to sell, an seiko italian tuna in nos, really rare mint condition, 2 original bands, boxes, papers,
tags, only flaw is the chrono resets to 0.5 seconds, not zero...so i ask you, too, what do you think this is worth? i am down to asking $750 and that must 
be too high, as it is not moving. part of abstinence is getting rid of stuff, please help if you'd like.

thank you


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> i think this is a really good idea, this question, " what would your price be ?"if we're downsizing, which apparently most or all of us would like to do,
> how's about a "what is this worth?" element to this wpac? now i don't have a legitimate idea of what that longines is worth, so i won't give an opinion,
> but i'll ask the same question, about a watch i am trying to sell, an seiko italian tuna in nos, really rare mint condition, 2 original bands, boxes, papers,
> tags, only flaw is the chrono resets to 0.5 seconds, not zero...so i ask you, too, what do you think this is worth? i am down to asking $750 and that must
> ...


Ya... That's always tricky...

I'm trying to sell some stuff right now, and am underwhelmed with the response I'm getting. Even my SDGM003, which I thought would be an easy sale without much loss. I am aware I was asking on the upper side of what I could, but figured lower offers would come in if I was asking too much. Nothing of the sort... Just no response. Low supply, but apparently demand is over its peak as well.

Maybe I'm just on the wrong side of the pond... Wonder if listing my stuff in dollars instead of euro would be any help, despite it looking a bigger number after conversion...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

briandb said:


> What would your price be?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll tell you by PM. I didn't announce it here to tempt folks - oops ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ya... That's always tricky...
> 
> I'm trying to sell some stuff right now, and am underwhelmed with the response I'm getting. Even my SDGM003, which I thought would be an easy sale without much loss. I am aware I was asking on the upper side of what I could, but figured lower offers would come in if I was asking too much. Nothing of the sort... Just no response. Low supply, but apparently demand is over its peak as well.
> 
> ...


Patience padawan. Wait...wait more.....then wait again. It'll sell. If you rush you make losses. Better to take ages to sell but get the price you need.

Assuming your price is realistic of course...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> i think this is a really good idea, this question, " what would your price be ?"if we're downsizing, which apparently most or all of us would like to do,
> how's about a "what is this worth?" element to this wpac? now i don't have a legitimate idea of what that longines is worth, so i won't give an opinion,
> but i'll ask the same question, about a watch i am trying to sell, an seiko italian tuna in nos, really rare mint condition, 2 original bands, boxes, papers,
> tags, only flaw is the chrono resets to 0.5 seconds, not zero...so i ask you, too, what do you think this is worth? i am down to asking $750 and that must
> ...


I posted previously about a facility chrono24 offers. You can load your own watches into "my collection" and chrono24 allocates current value to each based on current listings of that watch and recent sales of same. Quite useful and a good starting point. Second way is simpler. Do Ebay search of a model then check sold listings only - will give you a fair idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Ya... That's always tricky...
> 
> I'm trying to sell some stuff right now, and am underwhelmed with the response I'm getting. Even my SDGM003, which I thought would be an easy sale without much loss. I am aware I was asking on the upper side of what I could, but figured lower offers would come in if I was asking too much. Nothing of the sort... Just no response. Low supply, but apparently demand is over its peak as well.
> 
> ...


i just posted my orange tuna on scwf as "best offer gets it in one week of time, if i think that's a reasonable offer...."
no one has made an offer to me either, for a very appealing and collectible watch. on ebay, every scumbag in the 
world is offering you $75....but here, silence....

pricing in euros never stopped me, but unless the euro is historically high or something, i notice the price in euros
tends to be relatively higher than in dollars, for the same piece, and then there's postage....whereas i have sent plenty
of watches to happy buyers in europe. i don't know how the currencies are doing relative to each other. but if you made
an offer in euros, i'd convert it in 2 seconds to dollars, that's easy enough....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

hmm, that is smart, the market being what has sold...still, i am what they'd call a "motivated" buyer...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> i think this is a really good idea, this question, " what would your price be ?"if we're downsizing, which apparently most or all of us would like to do,
> how's about a "what is this worth?" element to this wpac? now i don't have a legitimate idea of what that longines is worth, so i won't give an opinion,
> but i'll ask the same question, about a watch i am trying to sell, an seiko italian tuna in nos, really rare mint condition, 2 original bands, boxes, papers,
> tags, only flaw is the chrono resets to 0.5 seconds, not zero...so i ask you, too, what do you think this is worth? i am down to asking $750 and that must
> ...


If we're asking, as you're doing, to judge the worth for a sale then why not. If you're asking cause your interested in buying someone's watch then no!

This is where we need rusty and George, I always struggle on judging prices. Take my Squale pam am; I thought it would be a slam dunk easy sale and profit in the bank, but it was a long slog to sell it and i just about broke even.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If we're asking, as you're doing, to judge the worth for a sale then why not. If you're asking cause your interested in buying someone's watch then no!
> 
> This is where we need rusty and George, I always struggle on judging prices. Take my Squale pam am; I thought it would be a slam dunk easy sale and profit in the bank, but it was a long slog to sell it and i just about broke even.......


I'll bow to George's superior wisdom on Seiko. But the key is patience

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'll bow to George's superior wisdom on Seiko. But the key is patience
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i hear ya, rusty, and i appreciate it, i know you're right...i have placed the ad asking for offers on scwf,
so partly i'm asking so i don't act like an ass an reject a reasonable offer...i'd ask george, for a watch
in this condition, and it is in unusually fine condition, is $750 too much to hold out for?

because i really do want to downsize, that seems to be the largest part of abstinence for me. and i
am otherwise abstaining, and downsizing quite a bit, so far without losing much money, either....
but i expected this tuna to sell like a hotcake....

and hornet is right, we should not be facilitating sales to each other, there's plenty o' fish in the sea.....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So March 10 to April 17th. Didn't have a clue today would be the day, but that's just how it ticks sometimes. Incoming Hammy outgoing Citizen electric light package, yes light meter and all. Really enjoyed that one but moving on.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> i think this is a really good idea, this question, " what would your price be ?"if we're downsizing, which apparently most or all of us would like to do,
> how's about a "what is this worth?" element to this wpac? now i don't have a legitimate idea of what that longines is worth, so i won't give an opinion,
> but i'll ask the same question, about a watch i am trying to sell, an seiko italian tuna in nos, really rare mint condition, 2 original bands, boxes, papers,
> tags, only flaw is the chrono resets to 0.5 seconds, not zero...so i ask you, too, what do you think this is worth? i am down to asking $750 and that must
> ...


Italian tunas are the least desirable kind. Tunas were loved due to the high torque, high quality quartz engines and they don't have them. So, although it _should_ fetch your asking price judging on rarity, in reality I'd expect it to sell for ~500$ or less because what made the Tunas famous isn't there and collectors get fixated on small details to begin with. I'd say your best bet is eBay.

It would help if you could reset it properly, did you check the movement manual, usually there's a reset procedure with quartz chronos involving the chronograph buttons.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'll bow to George's superior wisdom on Seiko. But the key is patience
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i hear ya, rusty, and i appreciate it, i know you're right...i have placed the ad asking for offers on scwf,
so partly i'm asking so i don't act like an ass an reject a reasonable offer...i'd ask george, for a watch
in this condition, and it is in unusually fine condition, is $750 too much to hold out for?

because i really do want to downsize, that seems to be the largest part of abstinence for me. and i
am otherwise abstaining, and downsizing quite a bit, so far without losing much money, either....
but i expected this tuna to sell like a hotcake....

and hornet is right, we should not be facilitating sales to each other, there's plenty o' fish in the sea.....


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello fellow abstainers,

Hope you are all enjoying that “old” watch on your wrist, as for me, well..... Been buying some, mostly collectibles and a few new wearable. Not following my plan to the letter but all in all keeping things in check better than I expected.

I 've only read a handful of pages on this thread, so I don't really know what's going on here this year. Haven't spent much time on the forum except to look for deals. What brings me here to say hello is that I haven't bought a single watch, of any type for any reason, in almost a month – zilch, partly due to being busy and partly due to tightening my buying requirements. Aside from not having much time available for the hobby, I consider tightening the requirements for a purchase as being one of the most helpful. The least helpful is to be constantly looking at the endless parade of watches, new flames ignite, old are rekindled - seek and you shall find.

Tomorrow will be one month without a purchase. Beyond that, who knows? But I think I'm fine for a while with what I have, that is not to say I won't jump on a great deal here and there for a few I still want, less than before, if only I stop looking at and for watches. I think I'll definitely be riding the slow train for a while.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So March 10 to April 17th. Didn't have a clue today would be the day, but that's just how it ticks sometimes. Incoming Hammy outgoing Citizen electric light package, yes light meter and all. Really enjoyed that one but moving on.


Was my guess end of April - correct me if I'm wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Was my guess end of April - correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you were wrong - did not make it that long which really surprised me too. Unless you meant I would not make it till the end of April in which case you have a win. I think your first guess was the beginning of April but then you extended that estimate.
Anyway reset the clocks and we will have another go.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

G'day folks!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry that was a pretty craptastic picture. Here is better shot










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

thanks george,

i overpaid for this one, but that doesn't mean i have to wait 6 months for another sucker
like me to show up...sometimes i figure you just have to take your loss.

or, i could wear it. it's quite a watch.

on ebay, scratched up ones are way more than $500, i just really dislike ebay, so, ebay
here i come, i guess....


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Hola.





valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry that was a pretty craptastic picture. Here is better shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Hola.


Your kidding me! You got one!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Your kidding me! You got one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


There as common as muck VWG, everyone has one. I've got two.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> There as common as muck VWG, everyone has one. I've got two.......


Ha! I must be late to the party then! Actually I was amazed that goyoneuff picked one up based on some previous conversations that I had with him that led me to believe he was stepping away from the GS level stuff.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ha! I must be late to the party then! Actually I was amazed that goyoneuff picked one up based on some previous conversations that I had with him that led me to believe he was stepping away from the GS level stuff.


So, I want to know the dimensions and cost of this thing VWG....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> So, I want to know the dimensions and cost of this thing VWG....


I know nothing.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Yes you were wrong - did not make it that long which really surprised me too. Unless you meant I would not make it till the end of April in which case you have a win. I think your first guess was the beginning of April but then you extended that estimate.
> Anyway reset the clocks and we will have another go.


Yeah "by the end of April" or "give it until the end of April". Thinking I was right then . Hammy huh? I'll give this one till end of June (or any date in between)" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So, I want to know the dimensions and cost of this thing VWG....


Why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> thanks george,
> 
> i overpaid for this one, but that doesn't mean i have to wait 6 months for another sucker
> like me to show up...sometimes i figure you just have to take your loss.
> ...


There are folks with standing alerts for something very particular on eBay so if you're selling something obscure, its by far your best bet.

Also, the more obscure the item, the less likely you'll attract attention from the scamming types.

I had picked up a SUS chronograph out of curiosity, did a review and wanted to move it on. Searched the completed classifieds here and I noticed that a couple of prolific, trustworthy posters had considerable trouble selling those. So I listed it on eBay for twice what it sold for here and thought I'd sleep on it, maybe you know get an offer or something and work my way down from there. Boom it sold within two hours and there were folks messaging me about the watch since it triggered their e-mail alarms.

So you never know, that Tuna will be a tough sell here but you may get your asking price in an instant on eBay.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Yes you were wrong - did not make it that long which really surprised me too. Unless you meant I would not make it till the end of April in which case you have a win. I think your first guess was the beginning of April but then you extended that estimate.
> Anyway reset the clocks and we will have another go.


I will have a go: 1.5 month at the most. I really don't see anything in that hammy that jumps out as compared to the citizen. Can't think of any reason it would satisfy you more so (nor less so) than the citizen.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> So, I want to know the dimensions and cost of this thing VWG....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I will have a go: 1.5 month at the most. I really don't see anything in that hammy that jumps out as compared to the citizen. Can't think of any reason it would satisfy you more so (nor less so) than the citizen.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That Hammy is a great watch IF he stops cruising for trouble. Otherwise I'm with you on that estimate.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Gotten and long gone ! LOL.

Amazing watch. I have seen your pictures and was waiting for the right moment to tease you ! ;-) I actually had both versions, Ti and SS. Great pieces. The mid case is very similar to the 9F Diver which also had in both black and white but let got both.

I have considered come back to the upper high GS, it could very well be my only watch. Still tempting...



valuewatchguy said:


> Your kidding me! You got one!


LOL !


Hornet99 said:


> There as common as muck VWG, everyone has one. I've got two.......


Good old friend... I did step away, actually I am GS-less, except for an old'e lady.



valuewatchguy said:


> Ha! I must be late to the party then! Actually I was amazed that goyoneuff picked one up based on some previous conversations that I had with him that led me to believe he was stepping away from the GS level stuff.


TWSS.



Hornet99 said:


> So, I want to know the dimensions and cost of this thing VWG....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Why not?


Lead us not into temptation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> I will have a go: 1.5 month at the most. I really don't see anything in that hammy that jumps out as compared to the citizen. Can't think of any reason it would satisfy you more so (nor less so) than the citizen.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


What really pushed me over the edge other than the 2824-2 and sapphire crystals was the location of the date window using a 6 o'clock date wheel. I find this a very unusual and compelling feature as I wear the watch on my right wrist. Most 4:30 date windows use a 3 o'clock date wheel which does not work for me. So this one is special.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What really pushed me over the edge other than the 2824-2 and sapphire crystals was the location of the date window using a 6 o'clock date wheel. I find this a very unusual and compelling feature as I wear the watch on my right wrist. Most 4:30 date windows use a 3 o'clock date wheel which does not work for me. So this one is special.
> 
> View attachment 13069289


Lol... So the exact feature I ridiculed in a bashing attempt is what pushed you over the edge... So much for my efforts 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lead us not into temptation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're already in that zone Rusty, two Tudors eh. Anyway, it'll be ludicrously expansive and it looks like a sub......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I blame it on Rusty.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a quick SOTC collection for me. I need to do a true group shot and several of these photos are not mine so this is just here for demonstration purposes.









This is where I am at folks. Bash, smash, praise, trump, applaude....whatever. I'm done for the time being.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

That's too small and here I am to help you grow it...





valuewatchguy said:


> This is a quick SOTC collection for me. I need to do a true group shot and several of these photos are not mine so this is just here for demonstration purposes.
> 
> View attachment 13069997
> 
> ...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Maybe I'm just on the wrong side of the pond... Wonder if listing my stuff in dollars instead of euro would be any help, despite it looking a bigger number after conversion...


One man's anecdotal observation, but I found (on eBay at least) stuff priced in GBP or EUR sells faster than that in USD -- I put it down to the psychological effect of numbers being higher in USD


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

ha!



sinner777 said:


>


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> One man's anecdotal observation, but I found (on eBay at least) stuff priced in GBP or EUR sells faster than that in USD -- I put it down to the psychological effect of numbers being higher in USD


Well, I suppose I'm just being impatient then. Just expected the SDGM at least to attract more attention. 
Maybe I'm also just jumping to conclusions from my experience trying to sell my citizen F100.. still for sale after 9 months or so, but that's an entirely different market, which I wasn't expecting a huge interest for here anyway.

Think some of those watches might be easier to sell on eBay, but never sold there before and am hesitant..

Edit:
Also thinking about shipping costs. I've now included it in the price, with the note that outside EU shipping might be extra depending on location. One person inquired, and then not getting back to me after getting quoted a small amount extra for shipping. Think more ppl outside EU are being held off by that?
Maybe should list price including shipping everywhere, and offering discount inside EU as a marketing trick. Who doesn't like a *cough*fake*cough* discount. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> That's too small and here I am to help you grow it...


No thanks! Mentally I can't handle more than this. Honestly even 5 will likely go down to 3 over time.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Win ! Image and post had the effect intended ! I will sleep in peace tonight.




valuewatchguy said:


> No thanks! Mentally I can't handle more than this. Honestly even 5 will likely go down to 3 over time.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Well, I suppose I'm just being impatient then. Just expected the SDGM at least to attract more attention.
> Maybe I'm also just jumping to conclusions from my experience trying to sell my citizen F100.. still for sale after 9 months or so, but that's an entirely different market, which I wasn't expecting a huge interest for here anyway.
> 
> Think some of those watches might be easier to sell on eBay, but never sold there before and am hesitant..
> ...


Just my experience selling over the years here.

Spring is usually the worst time to sell on WUS. (IMO: Late summer / early fall is the best time to sell) The inventory seems to be highest, the appetite for buying seems to be lowest. Sellers are willing to take stupid $ to get rid of things. I have made some of my best deals on the purchase side this time of year. But this stuff goes in cycles, if you are looking at more than 10% less than the historical pre-owned sales price for yours right now AND you don't have to sell for monetary reasons, I would pull the listing and give it 90 days, then relist. Your pics are good.

Just an FYI 650 euro is roughly $800 USD, that is BNIB SARX035 money for what most people consider a very similar design. (European prices may be different than USA.) I know unless I was in love with he dial pattern of the SDGM I would just get the SARX for the same money.

Don't worry about the people not responding after hearing shipping costs. I have that happen on 50% of my listings because someone from Europe or Canada wants my watch but when they hear the cost of shipping, silence. Just part of the game.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> One man's anecdotal observation, but I found (on eBay at least) stuff priced in GBP or EUR sells faster than that in USD -- I put it down to the psychological effect of numbers being higher in USD


Well, i speak for myself, i came from indonesia where the currency is freakin low when compared to the USD. And it is easier justify to spend $700 instead of IDR10M despite the fact that both are the same in terms of value. Thats why i prefer ebay.co.uk instead of ebay.com.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Anyway, i failed to sell one watch so i will ended up having 4 watches instead of 3. But i managed to sell 3 and buy 3 ytd although it is a 1 in 1 out instead of 1 out 1 in.
I hope i dont violate the spirit of WPAC.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just my experience selling over the years here.
> 
> Spring is usually the worst time to sell on WUS. (IMO: Late summer / early fall is the best time to sell) The inventory seems to be highest, the appetite for buying seems to be lowest. Sellers are willing to take stupid $ to get rid of things. I have made some of my best deals on the purchase side this time of year. But this stuff goes in cycles, if you are looking at more than 10% less than the historical pre-owned sales price for yours right now AND you don't have to sell for monetary reasons, I would pull the listing and give it 90 days, then relist. Your pics are good.
> 
> ...


Hmm, interesting observation. Never would've thought there would be seasonal differences in selling watches. I know I can charge almost 50% more for a motorcycle right before the spring than right after summer, but there it's for obvious reasons.
Well, will wait for a bit then I guess.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I blame it on Rusty.


You need to join the back of the queue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Hmm, interesting observation. Never would've thought there would be seasonal differences in selling watches. I know I can charge almost 50% more for a motorcycle right before the spring than right after summer, but there it's for obvious reasons.
> Well, will wait for a bit then I guess.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I sold my OVM, and it took 9 weeks for an acceptable offer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's my boo boo...
2018-04-18_03-12-44 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> There are folks with standing alerts for something very particular on eBay so if you're selling something obscure, its by far your best bet.
> 
> Also, the more obscure the item, the less likely you'll attract attention from the scamming types.
> 
> ...


hi george,

well, i followed your advice and i put it on ebay today, asking the same price i started
out asking for on wus, it's a fixed price 30 day sale, i don't feel like chancing an auction.
it takes at least two lunatics to drive a good auction. i know this because i have been
one of those lunatics  no more....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I sold my OVM, and it took 9 weeks for an acceptable offer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A watch won't go stale so 9 or 19 weeks won't make a difference unless you're itching to sink that money into another shiny little number.

I've lost a few $$ on a sale recently but it was a very complicated, 20 year old quartz movement; that one started to feel like a timebomb on my hands, if something went haywire then the watch was toast. Wouldn't even qualify as paperweight, being titanium.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is a quick SOTC collection for me. I need to do a true group shot and several of these photos are not mine so this is just here for demonstration purposes.
> 
> View attachment 13069997
> 
> ...


|> Nice. Don't recall if any of those were around a year ago or how quickly they rotate, on the other hand you do keep it manageable. Well done!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

This is my current rotation, leaving out a couple of beaters, and a couple others I haven't decided if I will keep, depends on whether I find deals on a couple others. I feel this is too many for someone who likes to wear a watch for a week or longer. Will eventually consolidate.

Bash away. (poor quality photo)


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> A watch won't go stale so 9 or 19 weeks won't make a difference unless you're itching to sink that money into another shiny little number.
> 
> I've lost a few $$ on a sale recently but it was a very complicated, 20 year old quartz movement; that one started to feel like a timebomb on my hands, if something went haywire then the watch was toast. Wouldn't even qualify as paperweight, being titanium.


i am itching to turn that watch into trees, it's time to plant, and when my house burned down all the trees
around it got destroyed...now that the house is rebuilt, i want to restore the landscape as quickly as i can,
and that's way more important than another watch...i have too many, anyway....

but, i'll try holding out, thanks for the encouragement


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> This is my current rotation, leaving out a couple of beaters, and a couple others I haven't decided if I will keep, depends on whether I find deals on a couple others. I feel this is too many for someone who likes to wear a watch for a week or longer. Will eventually consolidate.
> 
> Bash away. (poor quality photo)
> 
> View attachment 13070863


Very nice selection. We don't bash collections. Only POTENTIAL purchases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> This is my current rotation, leaving out a couple of beaters, and a couple others I haven't decided if I will keep, depends on whether I find deals on a couple others. I feel this is too many for someone who likes to wear a watch for a week or longer. Will eventually consolidate.
> 
> Bash away. (poor quality photo)
> 
> View attachment 13070863


Nothing to bash. I agree that 10 is too many if you only rotate once every 2 weeks or so. But out of what you have I would kill the Invicta, not because it's invicta but the scale is just too big. Then either the Inox or Citizen super Titanium. Both has similar looks, movements, and functions. My preference is the Citizen Ti.....the Inox is a brick. I'm not feeling the skeletonized bulova but that;s just preference.

The Orient Star, Citizen Signature, Bulova Seastar, SARB017, Gshock, and Orange Seiko Solar are all viable keepers. I realize my suggestions only got you down to 7. But I think at 7 you would wear a watch every 7 to 14 weeks. That 3 to 7 weeks of a year. Not bad and easily justifiable from a use standpoint.

Overall a nice collection.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> |> Nice. Don't recall if any of those were around a year ago or how quickly they rotate, on the other hand you do keep it manageable. Well done!


Lots of rotation since last year. The Speedy and SLA were around most of last year. The Monta was a late 2017 introduction. I started the year at 9 watches so I'm down overall for the year even though some turnover has occurred.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

saw the first helson sharkmaster up for sale on wus, new $750, now $600.
wait another year, i say....


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks Rusty. Alright then, bash 'em one by one, after all, they were all potential purchases that unnecessarily came to fruition. You guys aren't getting soft here, are you?

Thanks for the input VWG. 

The Invicta behemoth is a keeper due to sentimental reasons, doesn't get much wrist time though. 
The Citizen Ti lacks AR, lume, and I could critique the chrome around the date, but overall I really like the case design and this particular titanium tint, plus very legible, maintenance free.
Bulova Sea King is big, but that's a keeper, don't get tired of it, great watch and extremely accurate.
The Accutron, well, that's a take on the spaceview, so that's a keeper for me.
Seiko Alpinist, you either love it or hate it - I love it.
Citizen Touring, big watch, love the looks and quality.
Orient Star, very legible, like the design, need to wear it more to decide.
The Inox, yeah, another biggie and heavy, very attractive design and easy reader in person. 

It's obvious I gravitate toward larger watches, maybe to compensate for the small vintage one's, hmm?


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

So, I know that it's only April, but I'm feeling the itch.

I've known for a while that my next purchase will be a white dial watch on leather strap to upgrade my Rodina. I was hoping to hold out for a couple of months longer, to give me a better chance of making it through the year with just one purchase (the Christopher Ward Squared I bought a few days into 2018 doesn't count because...err...stuff) but I got a promotion last month that deserves celebrating, and I have funds in my Paypal account from selling 2 watches (Chinese Forum watch & Nth Nacken) which will be supplemented when I sell the Rodina.

The two watches I'm considering are the Stowa Back to Bauhaus (36.5mm version, and I'd ask them to swap out the black strap for brown and add a deployant clasp):










...and the Nomos Club (original version - not the Campus, and I think I'd have to go with the exhibition case-back):










Bash away!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> So, I know that it's only April, but I'm feeling the itch.
> 
> I've known for a while that my next purchase will be a white dial watch on leather strap to upgrade my Rodina. I was hoping to hold out for a couple of months longer, to give me a better chance of making it through the year with just one purchase (the Christopher Ward Squared I bought a few days into 2018 doesn't count because...err...stuff) but I got a promotion last month that deserves celebrating, and I have funds in my Paypal account from selling 2 watches (Chinese Forum watch & Nth Nacken) which will be supplemented when I sell the Rodina.
> 
> ...


If you must then the nomos is nicer. That date window on the other one is very wrong. Dunno why companies struggle with date window design so much. You would think a round date window on a round dial would work......but it just doesn't - sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> saw the first helson sharkmaster up for sale on wus, new $750, now $600.
> wait another year, i say....


Saw it too. Don't want a blue one, so passed on that. But 600 is headed towards the right direction. 
If a black one is coming up, and willing to make some kind of trade deal, I will jump on it I think. 
Not going to buy it new though. However nice it is, price is simply too steep.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> So, I know that it's only April, but I'm feeling the itch.
> 
> I've known for a while that my next purchase will be a white dial watch on leather strap to upgrade my Rodina. I was hoping to hold out for a couple of months longer, to give me a better chance of making it through the year with just one purchase (the Christopher Ward Squared I bought a few days into 2018 doesn't count because...err...stuff) but I got a promotion last month that deserves celebrating, and I have funds in my Paypal account from selling 2 watches (Chinese Forum watch & Nth Nacken) which will be supplemented when I sell the Rodina.
> 
> ...


That stowa dial is the dullest take on a bauhaus dial I have ever seen. Steel markers on white just doesn't work, too little contrast. I guarantee you, the markers will disappear into the dial depending on the light. This would have been a very legible dial otherwise, not so much with the steel markers.
[Edit: forgive me, those are not steel markers, just somehow appeared like that to me. In any case, a dull tint of gray, and no color whatsoever, and no apparent interesting finishing. I remain my case, dullest bauhaus dial ever. Also just noticed, why is there a 1 at six o'clock, that somehow less embarrassing to cut off than a 6?]

That nomos on the other hand has a beautiful dial. Lovely finish and legible design, with cool red accents. Considered one myself too, untill I saw wrist shots. That case design ruins it, becoming apparent in real life pics. It is super dull in the first place - it is completely rounded all around, so there are no facets that create visual interest in the way it catches light. It just is a dull shape. On top of that the lugs are way (way!) too long. Look at that gap between the case and strap! Look up some wrist shots, and you will notice how stupidly long those lugs are...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> You need to join the back of the queue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need. I might join you. All three of us.. I mean... 4 of us have not been quite a role model.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> No need. I might join you. All three of us.. I mean... 4 of us have not been quite a role model.


Oh I dunno. You're down to what 2 watches plus your usual flipping for profit. Hornets epiphany has seen him settle on 5. And my own habit (bought and sold 40 a year on average) is down to 2 purchases this year and two incoming, with overall number stable at 24.

Success is a journey not a destination and I think progress has been made.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

A rare outing for the gmt 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

As is my custom when I post a watch for sale I stop wearing it. This time when I starting wearing the Casio square again it did not satisfy me the way it had in the past. I suspect the 1040 was just too good and I missed it dearly. Such that I started wearing it again last night. (The Hammy won't arrive until Tue of next week.)
So I woke up this morning with a change of heart and decided to sell the Casio F108 rather than the 1040 and I was planning to convert the new bracelet to quick change pins. All was going well except for the pm about the 1040 with a question about what was included in the package from the same member who bought the 8180 a while back. Anyway if he wants it I will sell it to him, if not then it stays home and I will convert the bracelet. Regardless the Casio will go.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> So, I know that it's only April, but I'm feeling the itch.
> 
> I've known for a while that my next purchase will be a white dial watch on leather strap to upgrade my Rodina. I was hoping to hold out for a couple of months longer, to give me a better chance of making it through the year with just one purchase (the Christopher Ward Squared I bought a few days into 2018 doesn't count because...err...stuff) but I got a promotion last month that deserves celebrating, and I have funds in my Paypal account from selling 2 watches (Chinese Forum watch & Nth Nacken) which will be supplemented when I sell the Rodina.
> 
> ...


I think that the Stowa is the better looking, but still the numerals on the dial are a major turn off for this style of watch. I mean it's not like we are going to forget the location of the 12 numbers is it? So why put them on and ruin what could be a clean and simple dial? Still over priced for what they are as well.....

Nomos reminds me of those cheap watches that are made by the company that does railway clocks, what the heck is their name?! Anyway, looks cheap and crappy to me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Saw it too. Don't want a blue one, so passed on that. But 600 is headed towards the right direction.
> If a black one is coming up, and willing to make some kind of trade deal, I will jump on it I think.
> Not going to buy it new though. However nice it is, price is simply too steep.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Do you really want one? You know that you'll get bored of it and flip it eventually. OK it might stick around longer than anything USC buys, but it'll get boring quickly......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh I dunno. You're down to what 2 watches plus your usual flipping for profit. Hornets epiphany has seen him settle on 5. And my own habit (bought and sold 40 a year on average) is down to 2 purchases this year and two incoming, with overall number stable at 24.
> 
> Success is a journey not a destination and I think progress has been made.
> 
> ...


The epiphany was that staying away from WUS is the best abstinence cure there is......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> A rare outing for the gmt 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised you have not been tempted by the steinhart 39mm gmt Rusty?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> So, I know that it's only April, but I'm feeling the itch.
> 
> I've known for a while that my next purchase will be a white dial watch on leather strap to upgrade my Rodina. I was hoping to hold out for a couple of months longer, to give me a better chance of making it through the year with just one purchase (the Christopher Ward Squared I bought a few days into 2018 doesn't count because...err...stuff) but I got a promotion last month that deserves celebrating, and I have funds in my Paypal account from selling 2 watches (Chinese Forum watch & Nth Nacken) which will be supplemented when I sell the Rodina.
> 
> ...


I actually like the Bauhaus watch design; clean, simple and normally very attractive. I prefer Nomos generally, with their in-house movement and original designs, but I'm going to agree with Wimads and say the case design of the Club is fairly uninteresting and the longish lugs are something most of their cases have. I also struggle with their pricing, it's probably justifiable, but it's on the wrong side of value for me.

The Stowa is nice enough but it's very similar to your Rodina in appearance and not sure there is enough visual difference to justify upgrading to the Stowa. The Stowa is an obvious quality upgrade but they look too much alike, IMO. But maybe that is what drew you to the Rodina in the first place and I would prefer indices to Arabic numerals on this design, you may not. The date window style on the Stowa is a negative for me too but not a deal breaker.

If I were to buy a watch with this design, the Junghans Max Bill is where I would start. Iconic, somewhat under appreciated (if an iconic watch can be), are of nicer quality with finer dial finishing than they are generally given credit for and better value than Nomos, IMO.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that the Stowa is the better looking, but still the numerals on the dial are a major turn off for this style of watch. I mean it's not like we are going to forget the location of the 12 numbers is it? So why put them on and ruin what could be a clean and simple dial? Still over priced for what they are as well.....
> 
> Nomos reminds me of those cheap watches that are made by the company that does railway clocks, what the heck is their name?! Anyway, looks cheap and crappy to me.


Mondaine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The epiphany was that staying away from WUS is the best abstinence cure there is......


That wouldn't help me I dont think. Think Mr C's Longines was the last I bought on Wus and that's months ago. I'm only on WUS for the banter and occasionally sell here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ditto. Haven't bought anything to keep for the past four months. Groupthink is a newbie thing. Otherwise you're just making up excuses for yourself.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

columela said:


> Once again I come here to avoid temptation. This time I am very interested in this Raymond Weil chronograph that I have seen heavily discounted in a Typical grey market site.
> View attachment 13066381
> 
> 
> ...


It does look great, but do you will probably feel better if you give this one a pass.
I like chronographs too (especially mechanical chronographs) but I've found that I really don't use the timing functions often at all. The rotating bezel on dive watches is usually a good enough timer for my day to day activities.
Everyone's individual needs vary, and maybe you use chronograph functions quite often. If that's the case, take time to research exactly what you need, and then make the appropriate purchase when the time is right.
Go ahead and add this one to your wanted-list so you can compare it with others later, but don't buy it just yet.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Is that a screw at nine o'clock?!


Yes.

9:27

It sure does detract from the otherwise good looks of the watch.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry that was a pretty craptastic picture. Here is better shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that other photo wasn't your best, but I have taken much worse photos than that.

The second photo, just like the watch, is a great one.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guys.



RustyBin5 said:


> If you must then the nomos is nicer. That date window on the other one is very wrong. Dunno why companies struggle with date window design so much. You would think a round date window on a round dial would work......but it just doesn't - sorry.


I actually quite like the round date window. In fact, Stowa used to offer the Back to Bauhaus with and without a date window, and I always preferred it with. I'd be interested to know what people dislike so much about it.



Wimads said:


> That stowa dial is the dullest take on a bauhaus dial I have ever seen. Steel markers on white just doesn't work, too little contrast. I guarantee you, the markers will disappear into the dial depending on the light. This would have been a very legible dial otherwise, not so much with the steel markers.
> [Edit: forgive me, those are not steel markers, just somehow appeared like that to me. In any case, a dull tint of gray, and no color whatsoever, and no apparent interesting finishing. I remain my case, dullest bauhaus dial ever. Also just noticed, why is there a 1 at six o'clock, that somehow less embarrassing to cut off than a 6?]


While I get that the Bauhaus style is not for everyone, I don't really get why this model is more boring than any others. Is it really more boring than the various Anteas / Nomos / Rodina / Tissell / Sea-Gull that all use the same font?



Wimads said:


> That nomos on the other hand has a beautiful dial. Lovely finish and legible design, with cool red accents. Considered one myself too, untill I saw wrist shots. That case design ruins it, becoming apparent in real life pics. It is super dull in the first place - it is completely rounded all around, so there are no facets that create visual interest in the way it catches light. It just is a dull shape. On top of that the lugs are way (way!) too long. Look at that gap between the case and strap! Look up some wrist shots, and you will notice how stupidly long those lugs are...


Got to agree with you here. The long lugs do look bad in some photos (although they look fine in others, and might balance out the modest case size). The case does also look a bit plain in photos. Typically higher end watches are characterized (in part) by cases with interesting shapes and finishes, and sharp lines - the Club looks like it has neither. I do, however, have the option of trying on the watch at a local AD, so at least I'll be able to find out whether or not it does it for me before I buy. [/QUOTE]



Hornet99 said:


> I think that the Stowa is the better looking, but still the numerals on the dial are a major turn off for this style of watch. I mean it's not like we are going to forget the location of the 12 numbers is it? So why put them on and ruin what could be a clean and simple dial? Still over priced for what they are as well.....
> 
> Nomos reminds me of those cheap watches that are made by the company that does railway clocks, what the heck is their name?! Anyway, looks cheap and crappy to me.


Interesting you describe Stowa as over priced; I thought Stowa was well thought of in terms of bang-for-buck. Is your comment based on personal experience of their quality, or based on the movements they use being available in cheaper watches?

I get the comment about numerals, but I'm not concerned about whether the watch is truly Bauhaus or whether the numerals aren't necessary for it to function. I happen to really like the style of the numbers, and I think it makes it a slightly more fun and less dressy watch. I think a white dial with just indices could possiby be a bit dressier than I'm looking for.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I actually like the Bauhaus watch design; clean, simple and normally very attractive. I prefer Nomos generally, with their in-house movement and original designs, but I'm going to agree with Wimads and say the case design of the Club is fairly uninteresting and the longish lugs are something most of their cases have. I also struggle with their pricing, it's probably justifiable, but it's on the wrong side of value for me.


The price difference is obviously a factor for me. The Stowa is going to be not far off $1000 all in. I can pick up a Nomos Club for around $1300, but given that part of the reason for opting for the Nomos would be the in-house movement I think I'd want to opt for the exhibition caseback which increases the price significantly to about $1570. At that point, it's quite a bit more than the Stowa.



jcombs1 said:


> The Stowa is nice enough but it's very similar to your Rodina in appearance and not sure there is enough visual difference to justify upgrading to the Stowa. The Stowa is an obvious quality upgrade but they look too much alike, IMO. But maybe that is what drew you to the Rodina in the first place and I would prefer indices to Arabic numerals on this design, you may not. The date window style on the Stowa is a negative for me too but not a deal breaker.
> 
> If I were to buy a watch with this design, the Junghans Max Bill is where I would start. Iconic, somewhat under appreciated (if an iconic watch can be), are of nicer quality with finer dial finishing than they are generally given credit for and better value than Nomos, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 13072979


The Junghans Max Bill line is certainly something I have considered; I like the designs, find the cases interesting and appreciate that they are iconic. There's just _something_ that makes me unsure of them. Perhaps it's a watch costing almost $1000 having a plastic crystal? For some reason that's something I have a hard time looking past. Maybe I need to have a look at some video reviews.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I actually like the Bauhaus watch design; clean, simple and normally very attractive. I prefer Nomos generally, with their in-house movement and original designs, but I'm going to agree with Wimads and say the case design of the Club is fairly uninteresting and the longish lugs are something most of their cases have. I also struggle with their pricing, it's probably justifiable, but it's on the wrong side of value for me.


The price difference is obviously a factor for me. The Stowa is going to be not far off $1000 all in. I can pick up a Nomos Club for around $1300, but given that part of the reason for opting for the Nomos would be the in-house movement I think I'd want to opt for the exhibition caseback which increases the price significantly to about $1570. At that point, it's quite a bit more than the Stowa.



jcombs1 said:


> The Stowa is nice enough but it's very similar to your Rodina in appearance and not sure there is enough visual difference to justify upgrading to the Stowa. The Stowa is an obvious quality upgrade but they look too much alike, IMO. But maybe that is what drew you to the Rodina in the first place and I would prefer indices to Arabic numerals on this design, you may not. The date window style on the Stowa is a negative for me too but not a deal breaker.
> 
> If I were to buy a watch with this design, the Junghans Max Bill is where I would start. Iconic, somewhat under appreciated (if an iconic watch can be), are of nicer quality with finer dial finishing than they are generally given credit for and better value than Nomos, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 13072979


The Junghans Max Bill line is certainly something I have considered; I like the designs, find the cases interesting and appreciate that they are iconic. There's just _something_ that makes me unsure of them. Perhaps it's a watch costing almost $1000 having a plastic crystal? For some reason that's something I have a hard time looking past. Maybe I need to have a look at some video reviews.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> The price difference is obviously a factor for me. The Stowa is going to be not far off $1000 all in. I can pick up a Nomos Club for around $1300, but given that part of the reason for opting for the Nomos would be the in-house movement I think I'd want to opt for the exhibition caseback which increases the price significantly to about $1570. At that point, it's quite a bit more than the Stowa.
> 
> The Junghans Max Bill line is certainly something I have considered; I like the designs, find the cases interesting and appreciate that they are iconic. There's just _something_ that makes me unsure of them. Perhaps it's a watch costing almost $1000 having a plastic crystal? For some reason that's something I have a hard time looking past. Maybe I need to have a look at some video reviews.


The mineral crystal does give me pause too. But if it's good enough for the Speedmaster I guess it's good enough for this watch.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that the Stowa is the better looking, but still the numerals on the dial are a major turn off for this style of watch. I mean it's not like we are going to forget the location of the 12 numbers is it? So why put them on and ruin what could be a clean and simple dial? Still over priced for what they are as well.....
> 
> Nomos reminds me of those cheap watches that are made by the company that does railway clocks, what the heck is their name?! Anyway, looks cheap and crappy to me.


Mundane, uh, no, i mean Mondaine....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Yesterday Steinhart, today white gold Omega. And I love both. Not really sure what that says - but frankly don't care?







have a good weekend everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Do you really want one? You know that you'll get bored of it and flip it eventually. OK it might stick around longer than anything USC buys, but it'll get boring quickly......


I know you are probably right in that it will get flipped sooner or later, but to explain the situation:
I am selling off basically half of my collection atm; from 12 to 5 watches that are still in my collection (6 if you count the casio beater I only use for rock climbing). I had these watches in a trial for over 2 months now, putting aside the watches I right now have for sale. I did not miss any one particular of those watches, but I did miss a more casual/sporty black dial option.

I aim at a 7 watch "exit" collection (excluding the casio beater). My current SOTC is starting to get pretty close to that exit stage, exept for those two empty slots. One will be a sporty black dial, the other my graduation watch disclosed in my first post here (Hamilton open heart).
I might yet go through some flipping for two or three of the spots in my collection (including the black dial spot), but other than that I feel pretty satisfied.

So my current view of my exit SOTC would be about this:
- G-shock (might upgrade to mudman and mod to have yellow accents)









- Halios Sea(sick)forth (definitive)









- Union Noramis (definitive)









- Seagull ST-5 (might some day replace for vintage emerald green zenith)









- Casio Lineage (definitive) (unless ever a good Oceanus alternative gets released, but unlikely)









- Hamilton open heart (definitive, but yet to aquire)









- Black dial sports watch (current top candidate, Helson SM300)









- (Casio rock climbing beater)









As you might ovserve, this collection tends to lean towards the dressy side, with the g-shock as an exception. (Even the Halios, despite its yellow dial, is a bit on the dressy side). That's where the Helson comes in, for more casual moods.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

2018 Exception Candidate #1 arrived safely today.

Citizen Professional quartz diver 300m, 42mm of beadblasted titanium goodness. Originally lumed with a mix of phosphorus and Promethium, now dark but with a very nice atomic afterglow on the hour markers. Hope to get it running again.

Candidate #2 is airborne.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Mondaine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the one!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I actually like the Bauhaus watch design; clean, simple and normally very attractive. I prefer Nomos generally, with their in-house movement and original designs, but I'm going to agree with Wimads and say the case design of the Club is fairly uninteresting and the longish lugs are something most of their cases have. I also struggle with their pricing, it's probably justifiable, but it's on the wrong side of value for me.
> 
> The Stowa is nice enough but it's very similar to your Rodina in appearance and not sure there is enough visual difference to justify upgrading to the Stowa. The Stowa is an obvious quality upgrade but they look too much alike, IMO. But maybe that is what drew you to the Rodina in the first place and I would prefer indices to Arabic numerals on this design, you may not. The date window style on the Stowa is a negative for me too but not a deal breaker.
> 
> ...


I'd go for the Archimede 1950, much better looking than any of them!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys.
> 
> I actually quite like the round date window. In fact, Stowa used to offer the Back to Bauhaus with and without a date window, and I always preferred it with. I'd be interested to know what people dislike so much about it.
> 
> ...


Interesting you describe Stowa as over priced; I thought Stowa was well thought of in terms of bang-for-buck. Is your comment based on personal experience of their quality, or based on the movements they use being available in cheaper watches?

I get the comment about numerals, but I'm not concerned about whether the watch is truly Bauhaus or whether the numerals aren't necessary for it to function. I happen to really like the style of the numbers, and I think it makes it a slightly more fun and less dressy watch. I think a white dial with just indices could possiby be a bit dressier than I'm looking for.[/QUOTE]

I don't think that the stowa is really badly priced but I think that there are more affordable options out there.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd go for the Archimede 1950, much better looking than any of them!


ehm...

enablers shall be convicted to hypnosis leading them to believe the Rolex is the meaning of life.

and we all know it is actualy 42.

anywaaayyy...

is there a reason for the Stowa/Nomos obsession? Design? Stowa is nice but Bauhaus design and Bauhaus inspired watches have become worse pest than the Rolex homages.

You bout a to start a watch company?

go with "change the rules of luxury" bulls..t and design a "minimalist, architecture inspired watch that will show your good taste.

I am thinking about taking inspiration from local socialistic concrete arhitecture and making a rectangular concrete watch with LED behind "windows" showing time.

It will be big in all of the eastern bloc countries.

OR:

"introducing the original take of iconic dive watch" and you make a rolex homage. with different hands. original take.

riight...

get a grip dude. You alredy have Rodina. neither Stowa or Nomos will make you feel any better. You will just think "omg, I spent 1K on this."


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> I know you are probably right in that it will get flipped sooner or later, but to explain the situation:
> I am selling off basically half of my collection atm; from 12 to 5 watches that are still in my collection (6 if you count the casio beater I only use for rock climbing). I had these watches in a trial for over 2 months now, putting aside the watches I right now have for sale. I did not miss any one particular of those watches, but I did miss a more casual/sporty black dial option.
> 
> I aim at a 7 watch "exit" collection (excluding the casio beater). My current SOTC is starting to get pretty close to that exit stage, exept for those two empty slots. One will be a sporty black dial, the other my graduation watch disclosed in my first post here (Hamilton open heart).
> ...


i think 7 is the perfect number of watches to have....on my way up the ladder, i was aware of this, and i don't know
how i went over the top and off the roof. now i'm happy to be at 24, wearing each one once a month and doubling
up on some...but congrats on 7, i think that's a very sane middle ground....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd go for the Archimede 1950, much better looking than any of them!


can you show us a side view/profile on the archimede? the bill just slays me with it's profile,
i'm still not gonna buy one, but i'm a sucker for a low profile with a nice dome....

i've gotta say, i love the lume dots and lumed hands on the bill, too, it's minimal lume but
very high quality, very effective, very long lasting. ok, full disclosure, i had a "max bill"
chronograph ( i don't think he actually designed it in his lifetime, i think it's just in his style)
but i sold it, and i'm NOT buying back in again, too rich for my system....and i like to have 
a rotating bezel on my wrist at all times....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

On Alibaba today. Saw a steinhart replica. The mind boggles. A homage of homage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> can you show us a side view/profile on the archimede? the bill just slays me with it's profile,
> i'm still not gonna buy one, but i'm a sucker for a low profile with a nice dome....
> 
> i've gotta say, i love the lume dots and lumed hands on the bill, too, it's minimal lume but
> ...


Here ya go.....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> On Alibaba today. Saw a steinhart replica. The mind boggles. A homage of homage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed the mind boggles at that.......

.....was it any good and was it cheap?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Indeed the mind boggles at that.......
> 
> .....was it any good and was it cheap?


Looked good. Bronze Marine chronometer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Looked good. Bronze Marine chronometer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So not a fake of a design copy then?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Cat, Oris and me in post bbq bliss (mainly goldfish bowls of cocktails creating the bliss).









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Put the 1040 on the Ritche today.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So not a fake of a design copy then?


Think the bronze Marine is a copy of an old Panerai actually?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Put the 1040 on the Ritche today.
> 
> View attachment 13075443
> 
> View attachment 13075445


Looks great usc, beats that hammy any day if you'd ask me, especially on that bracelet.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Looks great usc, beats that hammy any day if you'd ask me, especially on that bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Agreed. Looks good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Trying out a perlon strap. Not tried them before - very comfy I think for summer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> The mineral crystal does give me pause too. But if it's good enough for the Speedmaster I guess it's good enough for this watch.


Good point. I think it's something I just need to get past. It's reassuring to know that it does have some additional scratch resistance added, and after checking out some videos it's probably worth it for that awesome profile created by the domed crystal and the cool case.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Trying out a perlon strap. Not tried them before - very comfy I think for summer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have thought about them but never tried one either. I wonder about how the pin will wear through or stretch the perlon. Seems like endless adjustments available is a plus.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> Good point. I think it's something I just need to get past. It's reassuring to know that it does have some additional scratch resistance added, and after checking out some videos it's probably worth it for that awesome profile created by the domed crystal and the cool case.


Isn't it acrylic with coating, not mineral crystal?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Isn't it acrylic with coating, not mineral crystal?


From Junghans CS, first post by WUS member DigNtime

thanks for your email.

It is not possible, to polish the glass!

We use convex hard Plexiglass with our lines Junghans Meister and max bill by Junghans. 

By domed glass can visually reduce the height of the clock, it looks flat. With mineral or sapphire glass, this curvature can be achieved hardly or only with very great effort, which would in turn be reflected in the price of the watch. 

Wristwatch line max bill by Junghans based on the original designs of Max Bill in the year 1961, we are striving to produce the products as faithfully as possible even today. The design and the authenticity of the product are of particular importance, and also this reason, here comes a plastic glass for use as early as the 1960s. 

Our currently used rigid Plexiglas are provided with a special coating for increased scratch resistance: 
The SICRALAN MRL UV coating process was developed by the technology leaders GfO in Schwäbisch Gmünd for suppliers to the automotive industry. The two German manufacturers GfO and the watch factory Junghans GmbH & Co. KG have transferred in this cooperation best practices on watch glasses and agreed to exclusivity. This transparent coating causes a functional and aesthetic value: increased scratch resistance, improved UV and chemical resistance and intense deep gloss of the plexiglass.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen/Best regards

i.A. Christine Sohmer
Customer Service


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Trying out a perlon strap. Not tried them before - very comfy I think for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have started using them and love them. I recommend the double braided versions for durability. The single look better in a dress setting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

monopdt831 said:


> I have started using them and love them. I recommend the double braided versions for durability. The single look better in a dress setting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really familiar with the different types. Which is in your pic and can you tell which is on mine?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> ehm...
> 
> enablers shall be convicted to hypnosis leading them to believe the Rolex is the meaning of life.
> 
> ...


Yes, design is a large part of my interest in certain Bauhaus-type watches. I think there's a huge difference between a well designed watch such as those of Stowa / Nomos / Junghans and the miriad of lazy "minimalist" watches that have followed the footsteps of the commercial success of Daniel Wellington.

Whilst the Rodina currently satisfies that role in my current collection, my enjoyment of it is limited by my knowledge that it is riding on the coat-tails of the success of very similar looking watches from Stowa and Nomos. I'm aware that Stowa and Nomos don't own that particular design, however I know that the Rodina is essentially an homage to those watches, and that is something I have discovered doesn't sit well with me (I sold my Nth Nacken for a similar reason). I do actually believe that I'll enjoy a Stowa /Nomos / Junghans more than I enjoy the Rodina; whether that is worth 10x or 15x the price is a different matter though.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

monopdt831 said:


> I have started using them and love them. I recommend the double braided versions for durability. The single look better in a dress setting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I miss my Original Cocktail Time. I used to wear this same combo (a gray eulit perlon), very classy look.


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not really familiar with the different types. Which is in your pic and can you tell which is on mine?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the CT on the single, here is a comparison single left and double right










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Not officially joined yet... And I am in trouble already !

Please bash this watch away.










https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-intra-matic-men-watch-h38455731.html

For less than $500 you get a real and fine ETA Caliber 2892-A2. There is no space in my "tiny" collection, but...

Cheers good sirs !

G.


Hornet99 said:


> Can't wait for the official submission! 'bought time as well.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Looks great usc, beats that hammy any day if you'd ask me, especially on that bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks, the probelm with the 1040 is there is too much bling. All those polished angles along with the polished bezel and a dial really acts up under certain light conspire to distract from the simple elegance of the design. The Hammy's case on the other hand is not polished but rather brushed and has far less polished components. I have already ordered a couple different bracelets for it. If I keep the 1040 the Hammy may not see much wrist time. If that is the case I think it will keep well over the years unused as the 2824-2 becomes more and more unobtainable it should hold it's value over time. On the other hand I may just love it on a bracelet.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Not officially joined yet... And I am in trouble already !
> 
> Please bash this watch away.
> 
> ...


Why get an automatic with no second hand? You would do much better buying a Citizen AU1040.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> 2018 Exception Candidate #1 arrived safely today.
> 
> Citizen Professional quartz diver 300m, 42mm of beadblasted titanium goodness. Originally lumed with a mix of phosphorus and Promethium, now dark but with a very nice atomic afterglow on the hour markers. Hope to get it running again.
> 
> Candidate #2 is airborne.


That's a fine looking diver George, for those who don't fear the electrons. Really like the side view.

Help bring me up to date, how many exceptions do we get here these days?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

monopdt831 said:


> I have the CT on the single, here is a comparison single left and double right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah so it's a single i have  ty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Not officially joined yet... And I am in trouble already !
> 
> Please bash this watch away.
> 
> ...


It's ok. But it's a bit bland. Auto with no seconds, white date window sticks out too much. I think you would find yourself in a month wondering why you bought it and haven't worn it at all.

Avoid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I think I had a Kodak instamatic when I was a kid.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Not officially joined yet... And I am in trouble already !
> 
> Please bash this watch away.
> 
> ...


The black dial looks a bit un-special to me, and combined with the white date window makes it a no go.

At the risk of being labeled an enabler, the silver dial version is a fine looking watch.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> That's a fine looking diver George, for those who don't fear the electrons. Really like the side view.
> 
> Help bring me up to date, how many exceptions do we get here these days?


Just one I'm afraid.

I put that one away pending repair without trying it on a strap since it may turn out to be irreparable without parts. Don't want to get all hyped up without cause. But I do like it a lot.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> I have thought about them but never tried one either. I wonder about how the pin will wear through or stretch the perlon. Seems like endless adjustments available is a plus.


It will not wear. It goes through holes in the weave pattern. Also it stretches a lot so you can wear it snug and it adjusts to wrist. Perlon straps are actually great design.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> Not officially joined yet... And I am in trouble already !
> 
> Please bash this watch away.
> 
> ...


Too big. It has the LLD syndrome.

You see... The problem with reissues is: originals from 50-ies and 60-ies were small by Todays standards but they had long lugs and almost Perfect proportions. And they were almost all the time slim and elegant, with lugs in line with the caseback so they just sit on wrist.

So.. You take the 60ies design and enlarge it to modern 40mm but to keep proportions you also enlarge the lugs... And you have very long L2L with lugs in line.

If you ever tried LLD you know what I am talking about...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Too big. It has the LLD syndrome.
> 
> You see... The problem with reissues is: originals from 50-ies and 60-ies were small by Todays standards but they had long lugs and almost Perfect proportions. And they were almost all the time slim and elegant, with lugs in line with the caseback so they just sit on wrist.
> 
> ...


He's looking at the 38mm version, it apparently has a 44mm lug to lug measurement. Does that qualify as LLD?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Here ya go.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, hornet, that is one lovely profile you've got there. i don't often see lugs i don't want to change.
very nice


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not really familiar with the different types. Which is in your pic and can you tell which is on mine?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i recommend eulits for bang for the buck, you get some nice color choices, and the fit
on a perlon strap is always perfect. nice for swimming too, they dry fast....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> He's looking at the 38mm version, it apparently has a 44mm lug to lug measurement. Does that qualify as LLD?


...you are serously getting on my nerv.. should we name you the WPAC enabler?!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Except that the historical LLD was actually 42mm diameter and 2km lugs, but otherwise your point stands.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ...you are serously getting on my nerv.. should we name you the WPAC enabler?!


Apologies my dear Sinner. I have taken leave of my senses......


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much all of you. 

I will control myself. The size seems perfect. Perfect movement. And very nice looking on silver. (Blah on black). 

But...

It does not have space in my tiny collection. And I will not increase it with this. The rotation basically is two watches. 

Cheers to all ! 

G.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, forgot.... Yes to Eliut Perlon. I had a bunch that also let go as part of the purge. The ones I had were directly imported from Germany. 

Cheers. 

G.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

If anyone has some 22mm Eulit Perlons kicking about that you don't use - get in touch with me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

After a 7 year hiatus in my mountain biking I've finally gotten out on my bike for a ride. 12 miles doesn't seem a lot, but for me that's a good start. And oh my god, I loved every minute of it...... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Why I am posting this?

It was part of my recent abstinence therapy. There are times you have to take a brake from the skewed view of our modern society, to refresh the spirit, to calm the mind for a more balanced perspective.

Disconnected from the web a few days and not a moment of boredom.

Watchless - Watching - Time pass by.

Precious


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> View attachment 13078917
> 
> 
> View attachment 13078925
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Been wearing this since early April. I've abandoned the collection expansion plans -- at least for the foreseeable future. This (and the Revue Sport that is _still _not back from service...!) is enough. Having sold all else (even all Crickets), this is really it.

Initially I was hesitant to wear it too often, thinking it's too nice a piece and in stunning condition, wanting to keep it pristine. But then I realised that was silly, and I should get to wear and enjoy it.

So it's finally over.

I wore it on a recent trip as well -- being separated from the watch box and just having one piece to put on every day can unexpectedly change one's perspective. It's made the long wait for my Revue to come back much more bearable.

I'll still probably have a Vulcain Cricket one day -- specifically the 2010s "Classic 1950" edition -- but it has become more of an idea rather than an actual plan. Something that will eventually come my way, but is not actively on my mind or in the works.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 13079035
> 
> 
> Been wearing this since early April. I've abandoned the collection expansion plans -- at least for the foreseeable future. This (and the Revue Sport that is _still _not back from service...!) is enough. Having sold all else (even all Crickets), this is really it.
> ...


Seems like sanity has finally come to you mr C!

More so than to me it seems... Finding myself obsessing again, over the perfect black dial to add to my collection... Seems about every three months a new wave of obsession comes over me, resulting in a buy if the money is there. Didn't change so much since joining WPAC after all. Only difference is I'm still reducing the collection also I guess.
Gets me thinking, maybe I should do another round of testing with some watches outside the box... the number of 7 watches I set still seems like a number that gets me obsessing over having the perfect collection, looking for watches that fill all moods.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Trivia question for today:

What three swatch brands are made in the same building in Switzerland ?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 13079035
> 
> 
> Been wearing this since early April. I've abandoned the collection expansion plans -- at least for the foreseeable future. This (and the Revue Sport that is _still _not back from service...!) is enough. Having sold all else (even all Crickets), this is really it.
> ...


Good for you. The Arabic 12, 3, 6, and 9 remind me of the Hammy I have incoming. I have the problem of not wanting to wear the stock straps to preserve the value of them. As you say, "silly"


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Trivia question for today:
> 
> What three swatch brands are made in the same building in Switzerland ?


Haven't got a clue USC.......


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Trivia question for today:
> 
> What three swatch brands are made in the same building in Switzerland ?


Tissot, Hamilton and Longines (if those are all Swatch-owned?)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Good for you. The Arabic 12, 3, 6, and 9 remind me of the Hammy I have incoming. I have the problem of not wanting to wear the stock straps to preserve the value of them. As you say, "silly"


Reminds me of the Timex Marlin also albeit with 2 4 6 8 10









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Tissot, Hamilton and Longines (if those are all Swatch-owned?)


They are, but I believe the Longines factory is in St Imier, and is separate. Tissot probably also have their own building.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Reminds me of the Timex Marlin also albeit with 2 4 6 8 10


It was a popular font back then  Typical mid-century


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I can't explain how much I'm loving this wee 39mm steinhart on the perlon. Just love it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> Tissot, Hamilton and Longines (if those are all Swatch-owned?)


You got one out of three


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

This is a beautiful one watch escapade !



MrCairo said:


> View attachment 13079035


This... Once a WIS always a WIS. 
Or... Once the bug is in, it will always be there.
Or... It is not a matter of "if" but "when".

Should I continue?

;-).



MrCairo said:


> ... -- at least for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...






MrCairo said:


> So it's finally over.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

usclassic said:


> Trivia question for today:
> 
> What three swatch brands are made in the same building in Switzerland ?











I know they just recently opened a dedicated Omega factory.






But the correct answer to today's trivia is; Hamilton, Certina, Omega


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> This is a beautiful one watch escapade !
> 
> This... Once a WIS always a WIS.
> Or... Once the bug is in, it will always be there.
> ...


It's never over for Mr C. We're currently in a watch purchasing lull, the winds will change soon enough.....


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 13080245
> 
> 
> I know they just recently opened a dedicated Omega factory.
> ...


No kidding... I didn't even know that Swatch owned Certina! How cool.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's never over for Mr C. We're currently in a watch purchasing lull, the winds will change soon enough.....


Until the fat lady sings.....wait .... can you hear something?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> No kidding... I didn't even know that Swatch owned Certina! How cool.


Swatch has done a real service to the Swiss watch industry saving many brands from oblivion. I can see that particular facility with new employees starting with the Hamilton line and working their way up through Certina to Omega. Around the building there are even dedicated brand parking spaces. A place for career watchmakers to grow as skill develops. Also interesting is the the building next door, Lecureux, makes state of the art assembly machines and watch making tools.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Swatch has done a real service to the Swiss watch industry saving many brands from oblivion. I can see that particular facility with new employees starting with the Hamilton line and working their way up through Certina to Omega. Around the building there are even dedicated brand parking spaces. A place for career watchmakers to grow as skill develops. Also interesting is the the building next door, Lecureux, makes state of the art assembly machines and watch making tools.


US Classic I've heard through the grapevine (so I don't know if this is true), that Swatch is going to try and take Hamilton for example, and upgrade it's finish and movements to the level of Longines for example. Not to be a competitor, as they both cater to a different audience: However I've owned Hamiltons previous, and then bought my Intra Matic '68 Chronograph, and the finish/movement (reserve is 80 hours) are really impressive.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> US Classic I've heard through the grapevine (so I don't know if this is true), that Swatch is going to try and take Hamilton for example, and upgrade it's finish and movements to the level of Longines for example. Not to be a competitor, as they both cater to a different audience: However I've owned Hamiltons previous, and then bought my Intra Matic '68 Chronograph, and the finish/movement (reserve is 80 hours) are really impressive.


I think you mean 60 hours up from 42 for the H-31







The H10 has the 80 hour power reserve and is the replacement for the 2824-2. Part of the longer run time comes from slowing the beat rate down. Also there is now no easy adjustment to adjust the timekeeping as with the 2824-2 and less smoothness for the second hand sweep.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I think you mean 60 hours up from 42 for the H-31


Good catch -- Indeed I do (I don't know why I was thinking 80).


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> Good catch -- Indeed I do (I don't know why I was thinking 80).


Probably because the H10 has the 80 hour power reserve.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Probably because the H10 has the 80 hour power reserve.


Gosh, Hamilton's really squeezing the power out of those ETA's to the max! Too cool, 80 hours...


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

TJ Boogie said:


> Gosh, Hamilton's really squeezing the power out of those ETA's to the max! Too cool, 80 hours...


I've been tempted by some of the recent Swatch group watches with 80 hour power reserves (Tissot uses the movement, and I think Certina too) but I'm not sure how much benefit it would be to me. I rotate through a few different watches (part of why I'm on this thread!) and rarely wear the same watch to work more than once in a week, so even an 80 hour power reserve would usually run out on me before I wear it again. I guess I could wear a watch on a Friday and again on a Monday without re-winding, but I doubt that would happen very often.

If I were to get down to a rotation of, say, three work watches it would be different, but in that scenario they would all likely be higher end watches than those that currently use the movement.

In short, I don't think the downside of the movement are a worthwhile sacrifice for the longer power reserve.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I've been tempted by some of the recent Swatch group watches with 80 hour power reserves (Tissot uses the movement, and I think Certina too) but I'm not sure how much benefit it would be to me. I rotate through a few different watches (part of why I'm on this thread!) and rarely wear the same watch to work more than once in a week, so even an 80 hour power reserve would usually run out on me before I wear it again. I guess I could wear a watch on a Friday and again on a Monday without re-winding, but I doubt that would happen very often.
> 
> If I were to get down to a rotation of, say, three work watches it would be different, but in that scenario they would all likely be higher end watches than those that currently use the movement.
> 
> ...


That makes sense, Jon -- I was thinking "wow, if I had a watch with the H-80, I could just make that my daily, put it up on Friday, grab it Monday, and It'll still be ticking away" ) 
I'm down to three currently, but like you, even at three, I don't know if I ever could have 'just' 1 daily. I'd need to rotate.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Gosh, Hamilton's really squeezing the power out of those ETA's to the max! Too cool, 80 hours...


Tissot powermatic 80 I think is also based on same system

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Tissot powermatic 80 I think is also based on same system
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool technology. As an aside, I'm ready to see 108k bph in some gorgeous watches, and Biver's taking too long! Throw those oscillators in the new Tudors


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Tissot powermatic 80 I think is also based on same system
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently it was Tissot and ETA that developed the the movement and then everyone gets in on the act as its Swatch. As I understand it the movement is regulated at the factory (using a complex system) that you can't regulate it yourself or even via a watchmaker. I'd be hesitant to get one until its got proven reliability. And as well do I need 80 PR? Nope......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Slowing the beat rate down reduces wear & tear too. But I'd take the higher bph over longer PR anyday and twice on Sundays. Its noticeably less smooth.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Slowing the beat rate down reduces wear & tear too. But I'd take the higher bph over longer PR anyday and twice on Sundays. Its noticeably less smooth.


That's why I pulled the trigger now for a 2824-2 while I still could get one as the new models come with the H10


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Trivia question for today:

Mechanical watches always have an odd number of jewels. Why ?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Fun facts related to yesterday's trivia question:

Swatch Group brands Breguet, Harry Winston, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Jaquet Droz, Léon Hatot, Omega, Longines, Rado, Union Glashütte, Tissot, Balmain, Certina, Mido, Hamilton, Calvin Klein, Swatch, Flik Flak. 
Swatch Group production companies ETA, Nivarox-FAR, CHH Microtechnique, Comadur, Rubattel et Weyermann, MOM Le Prélet, Universo, Manufacture Ruedin, Simon Et Membrez, Lascor, Novi, Swatch Group Assembly, DYB, EM Microelectronic, Renata, Micro Crystal and Swiss Timing.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Trivia question for today:
> 
> Mechanical watches always have an odd number of jewels. Why ?


Far as I know - they don't. Majority do but not all. I do like these trivia questions tho!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Daytona 4130 has 44 I think. But most jewels have one upper and one lower so they gone in pairs. They also tend to have ONE “roller” jewel which connects the pallet to the hair spring balance - this roller jewel ensures most have an odd number. 

Do I win a chocolate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Trivia question for today:
> 
> Mechanical watches always have an odd number of jewels. Why ?


Because even numbers can be divided by 2, and who wants to be number 2? Certainly not the swiss...

Kidding aside, the STP 1-11 is a 26 jewel movement.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a link to a related topic that I thought my be interesting to you all. I found an old post of mine that the end of 2016 relating the size of my collection and my plans for 2017. Current updates are in there as well.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-your-ideal-collection-size-what-you-3895386-14.html#post45868745

LINK


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Your final prediction was “no more predictions for me”!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's never over for Mr C. We're currently in a watch purchasing lull, the winds will change soon enough.....


Oh, I intend to stay in the doldrums for a good while... and if nothing else, my current bank account status will make sure of that!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is a link to a related topic that I thought my be interesting to you all. I found an old post of mine that the end of 2016 relating the size of my collection and my plans for 2017. Current updates are in there as well.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-your-ideal-collection-size-what-you-3895386-14.html#post45868745
> 
> LINK


Btw don't take m question re the GS the wrong way - it just puzzles me. For about 12 hours a day half the lume on the hour hand is hidden it seems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Btw don't take m question re the GS the wrong way - it just puzzles me. For about 12 hours a day half the lume on the hour hand is hidden it seems.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh because the tail on the minute hand is so large? Not quite 1/2 but yeah at leastn1/3...

I suppose it could be a problem but in practice it has been a non issue.....probabkly my favorite handset made by seiko at the moment....second place to the old quartz 300M tuna handset (not current version).

But you are right they do overlap a lot.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oh because the tail on the minute hand is so large? Not quite 1/2 but yeah at leastn1/3...
> 
> I suppose it could be a problem but in practice it has been a non issue.....probabkly my favorite handset made by seiko at the moment....second place to the old quartz 300M tuna handset (not current version).
> 
> ...


That's one thing in general in watch design that seems kind of dumb if you think about it. Why is the larger minute hand always on top of the smaller hour hand? No matter the design, if the longer hand is on bottom, the functional part of none of the hands will ever be obscured.. have always wondered how this came to be the standard.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Oh, I intend to stay in the doldrums for a good while... and if nothing else, my current bank account status will make sure of that!


......you'll be out of the doldrums before you know it fella.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Daytona 4130 has 44 I think. But most jewels have one upper and one lower so they gone in pairs. They also tend to have ONE "roller" jewel which connects the pallet to the hair spring balance - this roller jewel ensures most have an odd number.
> 
> Do I win a chocolate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations to RustyBin5 - the correct trivia answer for today is due to the single roller jewel.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Enjoying these trivia and will return with a few. Till then, a first for me: my very first Nigerian scam snail mail. And its from Uganda.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Enjoying these trivia and will return with a few. Till then, a first for me: my very first Nigerian scam snail mail. And its from Uganda.


Bombo??? Sounds ominous.......

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Daytona 4130 has 44 I think. But most jewels have one upper and one lower so they gone in pairs. They also tend to have ONE "roller" jewel which connects the pallet to the hair spring balance - this roller jewel ensures most have an odd number.
> 
> Do I win a chocolate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here. A chocolate dial


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

OK, quiz time.

I'm a Jap, born in Switzerland. Which movement am I?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> OK, quiz time.
> 
> I'm a Jap, born in Switzerland. Which movement am I?


So, Japanese DNA, but legally Swiss? I'll go for a four valve human heart movement.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm English born, but have some Welsh heritage. My wife is Polish and my daughter was born in England. So, what is my favourite food?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> OK, quiz time.
> 
> I'm a Jap, born in Switzerland. Which movement am I?


Something GS or Credor maybe (relative to the close relationship between Philippe DuFour and Seiko)?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Something GS or Credor maybe (relative to the close relationship between Philippe DuFour and Seiko)?


Right I'd better answer this one cause Hornet is causing trouble already :-d

The movement is this one









As you can see its clearly marked SEIKO 5328A... SWISS

The story behind it is ironic I guess.

Back in 1985 Seiko wanted to release a commemorative edition on Japan's first homemade watch, a Laurel.








(pic from the Seiko museum)

And they did, the Seiko 5328-0010









Trouble was that Seiko wasn't making a single hand-wound movement with small seconds back then. It was the dark times of quartz dominance. :roll:

So what they did was ...sign the Swiss to make a movement for them. Fabrique d'horlogerie de Fontainemelon (FHF) to be precise. The movement was the FHF 138.001 which took on a Seiko name (5328). Indeed lets zoom in a bit









and remove the upper plate to get a closer look on the manufacturer's signature









So there you have it, the Swiss-born, Japanese citizen. Pardon me, Japanese Seiko. ;-)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Round two.

I'm quartz. Neither battery, nor solar, nor kinetic. What powers me?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Right I'd better answer this one cause Hornet is causing trouble already :-d
> 
> The movement is this one
> 
> ...


Ahhhh ok cool! I'm totally wrong re my Philippe DuFour connection (I so wanted him involved lol)


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Round two.
> 
> I'm quartz. Neither battery, nor solar, nor kinetic. What powers me?


Spring Drive!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Spring Drive!


Boooo!! Spring Drive is not quartz :-d

..and I'm Swiss. From my mother's side.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> OK, quiz time.
> 
> I'm a Jap, born in Switzerland. Which movement am I?


Citizen.

Oh sorry did not see the upper post.

It is not actually first time. First automatic seiko before they invented Gyromarvel was done on basis of old swiss automatic with power reserve.

Also it can be turned other way round.

As I recall Seiko was elbows deep into Soprod... I will not even mention Tag Heuer...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Boooo!! Spring Drive is not quartz :-d
> 
> ..and I'm Swiss. From my mother's side.


Argh you're right. The trolls got me on that one (they refer to it as "quartz").


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Round two.
> 
> I'm quartz. Neither battery, nor solar, nor kinetic. What powers me?


Body Heat.

Experiment from 90ies? Citizen? It used difference between skin and outer temperature?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Round two.
> 
> I'm quartz. Neither battery, nor solar, nor kinetic. What powers me?


Direct Drive?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Body Heat.
> 
> Experiment from 90ies? Citizen? It used difference between skin and outer temperature?


Sinner got that one.

Bulova Thermatron









It was the first thermoelectric watch in history. First appeared in 1980's Basel fair, it employed the temperature gradient between the skin and the environment to create the necessary electricity in order to power its quartz engine. It's the Seebeck effect, named under the physicist Thomas Johann Seebeck who discovered back in 1821(!) that you may create electricity by exploiting temperature gradients between objects or an object and the environment.

The largest the gradient the bigger the efficiency of the movement. That Bulova also had a small Leclanché battery that stored voltage so that the watch wouldn't stop once you took it off .



> The Thermatron uses the temperature difference between the wearer's skin and ambient to generate electricity via a thermocouple.
> The main body is made of black glass reinforced plastic that insulates the steel back (which has contact with the skin of the wearer) from the top bezel metal (at ambient temperature). The watch's caliber has a thermoelectric generator composed of two metal sheets: a red one on the watch's back and a blue one at the top of the case. Each of them carries four groups of 175 thermal torques that blend antimony, bismuth and tellurium - three different metals. With a temperature gradient 1.50C the thermocouples produce a voltage of 175mV which, by means of an electronic circuit and coil, is boosted to 1.4V for powering the movement. The battery was to supplement the thermocouple's output if there was an insufficient temperature gradient, and keep it running off the wrist.


So Sinner, you're up. Surprise us!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Nice, Sinner --- I've got to read up on that.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

(The thermatron was a dismal failure because the Leclanché battery failed way too often, leaving the watch DOA. It contributed to the ultimate failure of Bulova and its insolvency)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Boooo!! Spring Drive is not quartz :-d
> 
> ..and I'm Swiss. From my mother's side.


Yes it is,

Spring Drive uses a mainspring, barrel, automatic winder and stem winding like in a mechanical watch to store the watch energy. The conventional escapement is replaced with a device that Seiko calls a _Tri-synchro Regulator_ to regulate the unwinding of the mainspring. The regulator controls the use of the three forms of energy used in the Spring Drive mechanism; the mechanical power of the mainspring, the electrical energy generated from this mechanical power, and the electromagnetic energy that governs the rotation of the glide wheel. The energy produced by the glide wheel is used to power a control circuit and quartz crystal oscillator, which in turn regulates the electro-mechanical braking of the glide wheel.

I also am Swiss on my mother's side.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok.. Trivia time quizzy.


Which now defunk company was the original supplier of movements for the Panerai?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Can’t remember but it sounds like a cheese. Quite ironic really / is it Camebert?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Can't remember but it sounds like a cheese. Quite ironic really / is it Camebert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rolex made the watches but it wasn't Rolex movements I don't think. There was a Hodinkee interview with Giuseppe Panerai recently about it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ok it's bugging me gonna have to google search it .....

CORTEBERT. Well it's almost like a cheese 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup.

The whole story.

Original PAM design was actually Rolex pocket watch.

Cortebert provided movements for those.

So... I have its distant cousin at home. I could easily post this on Rolex or Panerai WRUW.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rusty... Carry on...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Erm ok. What’s the history why Roman numeral 4’s on watches are IIII and not IV?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I know... But will let others carry on.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe this trivia game is stuff for a thread by itself? Not that it is colliding in any way with WPAC spirit. Just an idea 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Can't remember but it sounds like a cheese. Quite ironic really / is it Camebert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rochfort? Cheddar? Red Leicester? Blue Stilton?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Rochfort? Cheddar? Red Leicester? Blue Stilton?


Was CORTEBERT - kinda sounds like Camembert 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Maybe this trivia game is stuff for a thread by itself? Not that it is colliding in any way with WPAC spirit. Just an idea
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ye was thinking that but it serves double purpose of keeping mind off purchases 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ye was thinking that but it serves double purpose of keeping mind off purchases
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, keep it here! Why share the fun......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Erm ok. What's the history why Roman numeral 4's on watches are IIII and not IV?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Visual symetry . It balances the VIII on lower part of dial. Also that way numbers on dial can be formed into three groups with "I", "X" and "V".

ok..

Who invented the screwdown crown in its more or less todays form?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ye was thinking that but it serves double purpose of keeping mind off purchases
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today I expect a delivery so you know how that is. Happy to see trivia take off but maybe one a day would be a better sustainable pace.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Was this because I quoted you?

Yet welcome !

Lol


valuewatchguy said:


> This is a link to a related topic that I thought my be interesting to you all. I found an old post of mine that the end of 2016 relating the size of my collection and my plans for 2017. Current updates are in there as well.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-your-ideal-collection-size-what-you-3895386-14.html#post45868745
> 
> LINK


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Man...

Y'all rock ! Great knowledge here !

Thank you very much for keeping our minds out of buying...

Or not?

Maybe now I 'need' all those watches ?

Lol.

On another note... I thought about this one below. There is a new watch kinda of Suntoo looking that operates like this, I cannot remember the name or brand... Anyone ?


georgefl74 said:


> Sinner got that one.
> 
> Bulova Thermatron
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Was this because I quoted you?
> 
> Yet welcome !
> 
> Lol


Yes, it was. I forgot about that thread.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Back from service


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

oh lookscrewdown crown...


and invented and patented by who?



oh you ignorant peasants...


(no it was not Rolex dammit!)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> oh lookscrewdown crown...
> 
> and invented and patented by who?
> 
> ...


Ezra Fitch, a Waltham employee, patented this design case in 1879. I believe it was the first use of a screw down crown in any watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok, trivia question; who invented automatic watch winding and when did they get a patent?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Ezra Fitch, a Waltham employee, patented this design case in 1879. I believe it was the first use of a screw down crown in any watch.


Congrats.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, trivia question; who invented automatic watch winding and when did they get a patent?


Perellet, first produced was Breguet but it was patented in 1923 by Harwood


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Perellet, first produced was Breguet but it was patented in 1923 by Harwood


Very good.....

Did you use Google-fu?


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Not a trivia.

I finally acquired my GADA. Looks like i will be abstain from any other purchase for a long time.
I now have four which will soon be three after i give the mako to my brother.
And I hope the edox will be sold someday leaving me with just the casio as the heavy beater and the HC.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Very good.....
> 
> Did you use Google-fu?


Nope. Actually I have perellet catalogue at home, as well as Breguet. And I owned reissue of Harwood in sterling silver case.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Man...
> 
> Y'all rock ! Great knowledge here !
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me. I think I brought it up on WPAC 2017 when it was still a pledge. It appears to have just shipped!

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/smartwatch-powered-by-you-matrix-powerwatch-watches#/


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So now I am back in review mode with the Hamilton H76565835 on wrist though not on stock strap.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> So now I am back in review mode with the Hamilton H76565835 on wrist though not on stock strap.


I thank you for making the switch to mechanical after you turned the Eco-green concept on its head with your dirty lighting system power plant that released loads of green house gases into the atmosphere. That arm is going to get a good work out now. Keep it in the socket, will ya.

Anyways, now that you have it - Enjoy!.... Relish it....... Treasure it like its the last watch you'll ever have - till next month.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> I thank you for making the switch to mechanical after you turned the Eco-green concept on its head with your dirty lighting system power plant that released loads of green house gases into the atmosphere.


The desk lamp I used is an led only using 3.5 watts but now the 1040 sits in it's box by the window with the plants. As green as green can be.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm English born, but have some Welsh heritage. My wife is Polish and my daughter was born in England. So, what is my favourite food?


Chicken Tikka masala

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So now I am back in review mode with the Hamilton H76565835 on wrist though not on stock strap.


Ah shoot, we missed the 19mm lugs while bashing. 
Anyway, enjoy it USC. Proof me wrong and make it longer than 1.5 month this time.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ah shoot, we missed the 19mm lugs while bashing.
> Anyway, enjoy it USC. Proof me wrong and make it longer than 1.5 month this time.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


It's become traditional - I'll go for end of June

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Fellers. I'm ready to get back on this wagon. I sold about 10 or 12 watches at the beginning of this year, and bought about 5. It started out being cost neutral. I sold or gave away a bunch of cheaper watches, but also sold my Datejust. Spent the proceeds from the Datejust on the new Omega SMPc and a used Stowa Marine Original. There were a couple other watches that I wasn't able to resist.

Still on my list is a nice vintage American pocket watch, but I think that'll wait until next year. Ditto for getting Dad's Bucherer fixed. ($1k) I'm awaiting the Seiko Bell-Matic back from repair.

I hope you all are well.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Welcome back - how’s the omega smpc going for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

OK, so I bought a watch from a forum member. Celebrating paying off my student loans. Spent less than $50.

I will never be able to afford a real Kontiki.

Shanghai 8120









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jetcash said:


> OK, so I bought a watch from a forum member. Celebrating paying off my student loans. Spent less than $50.
> 
> I will never be able to afford a real Kontiki.
> 
> ...


To be fair, it's prob better looking than a real kontiki. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Chicken Tikka masala
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


That'll make it into the top 20, but higher than that in the curry stakes would be a good lamb rogan josh. However, still not my favourite......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ah shoot, we missed the 19mm lugs while bashing.
> Anyway, enjoy it USC. Proof me wrong and make it longer than 1.5 month this time.





RustyBin5 said:


> It's become traditional - I'll go for end of June





usclassic said:


> So now I am back in review mode with the Hamilton H76565835 on wrist though not on stock strap.


I'll give it till end of May. The review was not exactly singing the Hamilton's praises, I detect a note of disappointment dare I say...... :think:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dd


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Hi Fellers. I'm ready to get back on this wagon. I sold about 10 or 12 watches at the beginning of this year, and bought about 5. It started out being cost neutral. I sold or gave away a bunch of cheaper watches, but also sold my Datejust. Spent the proceeds from the Datejust on the new Omega SMPc and a used Stowa Marine Original. There were a couple other watches that I wasn't able to resist.
> 
> Still on my list is a nice vintage American pocket watch, but I think that'll wait until next year. Ditto for getting Dad's Bucherer fixed. ($1k) I'm awaiting the Seiko Bell-Matic back from repair.
> 
> I hope you all are well.


Welcome back smaug. Call me a cynic but are you back cause you've spent all your money?!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome back smaug. Call me a cynic but are you back cause you've spent all your money?!


Well that can be strong motive...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jetcash said:


> OK, so I bought a watch from a forum member. Celebrating paying off my student loans. Spent less than $50.
> 
> I will never be able to afford a real Kontiki.
> 
> ...


Oh.. The ShanghaiTiki?

I almost bought it around..50 times in last few years. And always emptied shopping bag.

Well it appears I dont like homage watches. Even of watches no one would recognise.

Still, very nice watch.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, so the my interest in the Helson SM300 seems to be fading, mainly because of size. But now there is this in the box crystal diver theme instead: MAEN Hudson 38.










Better price, better size (38mm, 12mm thick), eta movement, no copy of anything. Only minus so far is the alu bezel, but at the Kickstarter price of 340€ I can forgive that.

Bash away..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Well that can be strong motive...


Enforced abstinence........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so the my interest in the Helson SM300 seems to be fading, mainly because of size. But now there is this in the box crystal diver theme instead: MAEN Hudson 38.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It all looks lovely, but the name is terrible, sorry it just is. As well i think it is incredibly forgettable; anodyne is a word that comes to mind......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'll give it till end of May. The review was not exactly singing the Hamilton's praises, I detect a note of disappointment dare I say...... :think:


Perhaps because of the strap removal? Otherwise I can't imagine what you are referring to. This watch is da bomb.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It all looks lovely, but the name is terrible, sorry it just is. As well i think it is incredibly forgettable; anodyne is a word that comes to mind......


Thats about the last thing that bothers me on a watch, unless its straight out stupid. 
I will admit though, they didn't think very far ahead about that name when they launched the brand with a moonphase watch. Name doesn't make much sense without the moonphase theme..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> It all looks lovely, but the name is terrible, sorry it just is. As well i think it is incredibly forgettable; anodyne is a word that comes to mind......


Reminds me of Moen the toilet and bathroom fixtures


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so the my interest in the Helson SM300 seems to be fading, mainly because of size. But now there is this in the box crystal diver theme instead: MAEN Hudson 38.
> Better price, better size (38mm, 12mm thick), eta movement, no copy of anything. Only minus so far is the alu bezel, but at the Kickstarter price of 340€ I can forgive that.
> 
> Bash away..
> ...


No copy of anything - and no one will copy it either. bland with no real personality nor identity, why buy? Pass it bye bye really.

plus that chopped out date window - aren't you against those frameless horrors?

and those terrible hands what is that - an indices on the end of the hour hand ?

at least in pink you can differentiate


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Posted the stock take off Hamilton strap but I am not sure what a fair price would be since I could not find a comparable. The closest Hamilton strap to it was $120 with the double tang H buckle. I have seen a different leather Hamilton band at $99 listed as the lowest price available for it. The fact that I sell the band would make this watch a keeper.
"forced retention" after strap liquidation.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so the my interest in the Helson SM300 seems to be fading, mainly because of size. But now there is this in the box crystal diver theme instead: MAEN Hudson 38.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No copy of anything? Carbon copy, that is. Nothing exciting but I wouldn't call it boring either, just another brick in this infinitely popular style wall. Those hands look like an unfinished job. Unless this is really, really, really "the one" - easy pass.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Oh.. The ShanghaiTiki?
> 
> I almost bought it around..50 times in last few years. And always emptied shopping bag.
> 
> ...


I'm kind of in the same boat, have come so close to the magic click on this one it's not even funny, and I couldn't care less about homage or not. For some still completely unexplained reason haven't gone over the edge, though it's most likely due to it being a mechanical movement with likely 15+ SPD, that would not do.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Thats about the last thing that bothers me on a watch, unless its straight out stupid.
> I will admit though, they didn't think very far ahead about that name when they launched the brand with a moonphase watch. Name doesn't make much sense without the moonphase theme..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


So I have the moon moon and you have the maen moon. Hmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Welcome back - how's the omega smpc going for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it. Not enough to stop wearing the others, but it's a keeper for sure.

Sad thing is that I don't think I love it much more than my $160 Seiko SNZF15J1! That's why I hang out in the Affordables subforum.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome back smaug. Call me a cynic but are you back cause you've spent all your money?!


A fair question, given my history!

... But no. I just don't see anything good enough to make me open my wallet.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smaug said:


> A fair question, given my history!
> 
> ... But no. I just don't see anything good enough to make me open my wallet.


I was just being cheeky really! Good to see you back anyway!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smaug said:


> I love it. Not enough to stop wearing the others, but it's a keeper for sure.
> 
> Sad thing is that I don't think I love it much more than my $160 Seiko SNZF15J1! That's why I hang out in the Affordables subforum.


Nothing sad about it. My SMPc rotates happily in my schedule with Steinharts. A watch is a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Trivia question. Who first produced a Pepsi bezel.....on a dive watch. Not a gmt, so no it’s not Rolex ..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> No copy of anything - and no one will copy it either. bland with no real personality nor identity, why buy? Pass it bye bye really.
> 
> plus that chopped out date window - aren't you against those frameless horrors?
> 
> ...


Wasn't going for the one with red accents. As for the date, at least the edge is finished with a charmfer, and in this case it doesn't throw the balance of the dial off so much. So acceptable to me. At 6 would have been better though.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Alright, MAEN just updated me there will be no black dial without the color accents, just that blue. Back to square one.

Being specific is a good abstinence tactic also apparently 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so the my interest in the Helson SM300 seems to be fading, mainly because of size. But now there is this in the box crystal diver theme instead: MAEN Hudson 38.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like Vostok homage.

Without Vostok charme.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Sad thing is that I don't think I love it much more than my $160 Seiko SNZF15J1!...


Glimpses of sanity


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Trivia question. Who first produced a Pepsi bezel.....on a dive watch. Not a gmt, so no it's not Rolex .....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bulova? Love those 666 divers


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Bulova? Love those 666 divers


I think the answer is actually Seiko but it's hard to find a definitive answer anywhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

one of the first watches ever constructed with turnable bezel was Rolex ref.3346 from 1930s...

as it comes to pepsi, I have no idea.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Alright, MAEN just updated me there will be no black dial without the color accents, just that blue. Back to square one.
> 
> Being specific is a good abstinence tactic also apparently
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yep, having a very strict set of criteria / requirements that you know work for you is great. You discount so much crap......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, having a very strict set of criteria / requirements that you know work for you is great. You discount so much crap......


Yes, but whatever happened to the good ole romantic ways? You let your eyes wander until they spot a pretty face. You catch a twinkle in those markers, fantasizing how those delicate hands will caress you and oh what curves on that case. Makes my crown pop. Then, when the inevitable meeting of time and date consummate it all at the stroke of midnight, you can no longer resist and blissfully succumb to buy, anxiously awaiting to feel that full embracelet on you wrist. Aaaahhh


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Yes, but whatever happened to the good ole romantic ways? You let your eyes wander until they spot a pretty face. You catch a twinkle in those markers, fantasizing how those delicate hands will caress you and oh what curves on that case. Makes my bezel spin. Then, when the inevitable meeting of time and date consummate it all at the stroke of midnight, you can no longer resist and blissfully succumb to buy, anxiously awaiting to feel that full embracelet on you wrist. Aaaahhh


Mods! Reporting p*rn here!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

It's a watch forum, didn't see anything in the rules about watch ..... Pxrn (apparently that word is not even allowed here)..... Would you like to see a picture?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Yes, but whatever happened to the good ole romantic ways? You let your eyes wander until they spot a pretty face. You catch a twinkle in those markers, fantasizing how those delicate hands will caress you and oh what curves on that case. Makes my crown pop. Then, when the inevitable meeting of time and date consummate it all at the stroke of midnight, you can no longer resist and blissfully succumb to buy, anxiously awaiting to feel that full embracelet on you wrist. Aaaahhh


Please tell me your married or have a partner (that's human)?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> It's a watch forum, didn't see anything in the rules about watch ..... Pxrn (apparently that word is not even allowed here)..... Would you like to see a picture?


A hashtag i search on IG is #watchporn

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think the answer is actually Seiko but it's hard to find a definitive answer anywhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko didn't have AFAIK pepsi diving bezels early on (at least I haven't run on to any) although there was the chronograph pepsi 6139-6005. Citizen had some colored bezels but it was one color only, red, blue.

But I like those Bulovas too much to let it go without pics. So here's a beautiful devil diver from 1970 and a Caravelle from 1969. Pics shamelessly screenshoted and cropped from elsewhere.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just thought I would post this here as an appreciation pic. This is not an often seen watch or brand. For the most part they are a high priced boutique watch. I'll leave value judgement to others but at pre-owned price levels, I am pleased. The finishing is on par with my old Oris 65, and I would say the glass is better than Oris'. The movement is the low end feature that will deter many buyers. It is a couple of levels above another recent watch release that has a similar case design and aesthetic.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Wimads said:


> My Morgan sold. As promised in my sotc post I'd keep track of my watch budget after each sale. Got approx 180 left after fees and shipping. So watch "budget" is now minus 520 euro. Collection to down to 11 watches.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Updating my watch budget (my initial self set rule was not total abstinence, but no new money into the collection)
Sold the SDGM003, leaving me net €600 after shipping and fees. So total watch budget is now recovered from my Seasickforth misstep.

Budget: €80

I found an SKX case in the back of a drawer, originally purchased for a bit too ambitious project that I abandoned. So thought I would give a modding project a try again, this time with a bit more realistic goals. Funds from selling watches will go in this project 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk

Label to track back this post for future budget update: [wimads budget]


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Updating my watch budget (my initial self set rule was not total abstinence, but no new money into the collection)
> Sold the SDGM003, leaving me net €600 after shipping and fees. So total watch budget is now recovered from my Seasickforth misstep.
> 
> Budget: €80
> ...


...and you will spend around 300 euros in the project to end up with more or less pimped SKX.

ok..let us see...

- 4r36 movement (7s26?! you would be like the last kid on the block to use cellphone with buttons! 7s26 mods are out. 4r36 is in da haus!) - roughly 60 euros. With the crown from Alpinist and stem add roughly 40 more.

- Sapphire crystal - 20-30 euros

- dial - from 20 euros up. My suggestion: aftermarket dials have really crappy lume. use OEM Seiko . Nothing can beat Lumibrite.

- bezel - from 20 euros up. You have yobokies and those crazy Poland guys from OneMinuteCloser.

the assembly: free if you are skilled watchmaker.

- not free if you are not skilled watchmaker and try to watch youtube modding videos. You WILL BREAK SOMETHING. probably stem or dial feet

- from 50 euros if you have unemployed watchmaker friend up to infinity if you take it to the one in business. Good chance for " get the f...k out of my shop you idiot!" if you take it for a repair after you messed things up watching youtube videos.

just sell the darn thing!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ...and you will spend around 300 euros in the project to end up with more or less pimped SKX.
> 
> ok..let us see...
> 
> ...


There are still 5 more watches up for sale. Which should bring in more than enough to fund this project 

You are right, I will be using an NH35 movement. Using a 7s26 is only sensible if you use a donor watch, which I don't.
I will be assembling by myself. But my father is a watchmaker, so if I screw anything up, there is a free of charge backup 

I might pull out an old chinese skeleton watch from my pre WUS days from that same drawer, to practice on with the hands. No worries for screwing that one up, there is already one hand somewhere jammed inside the movement when it came off on its own 

Edit: oh, and you forgot one more cost factor: tools. I bought some cheap set from ebay a year or two ago, but quickly got to realize why it was so cheap... Utter crap. Like screwdrivers with heads that rotate if you try tightening a screw a bit tight...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Updating my watch budget (my initial self set rule was not total abstinence, but no new money into the collection)
> Sold the SDGM003, leaving me net €600 after shipping and fees. So total watch budget is now recovered from my Seasickforth misstep.
> 
> Budget: €80
> ...


Identical personal rules as mine. Sales have really seen funds build up, but it's earmarked for the Tudor's. Bloody hard just sitting on the cash tho...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Got distracted looking at NTH subs this morning and then looked at my Oris 65 on my wrist and went "Yeah, I don't need anything this is a beautiful watch". Score for abstinence.......


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Alright, MAEN just updated me there will be no black dial without the color accents, just that blue. Back to square one.
> 
> Being specific is a good abstinence tactic also apparently
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Good call.

I'm not familiar with the quality of Maen's watches and I happen to like the way this looks and the sizing.

However, I've been burned my microbrand kickstarters (brand with a couple of successful models behind it, but quality was way below acceptable, even for the fairly low price). Even on the ones that have been nice, I find myself selling them after a while (and I'm not a regular flipper - I always buy with the intention to keep).

Whilst there are undoubtedly great watches to be had from microbrands, and great value, I'd rather wait for the hands on reviews to come in before buying, even if that means paying a bit more.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Good call.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the quality of Maen's watches and I happen to like the way this looks and the sizing.
> 
> ...


I agree and it is actually what I usually do. Seeing real life customer pics is almost always the decisive factor for me. 
There is few watches I would purchase just going from the manufacturers pics. The only watch I ever went in on at preorder is the seaforth, which already had a track record from a previous run (though not the yellow dial I opted for). There also the availability and resale prices played a role in that decision - small chance of getting one now second hand; though prices seem to have settled down now for the usual Halios resale value (though I noticed there's still one chap out there on f29 trying to fetch jackpot for it, must have not noticed the party is over).

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well done Hornet.

Rusty you should lay down a larger downpayment on those Tudors or it ain't gonna happen.

I got around to visiting the shop with the Citizen that arrived earlier. Couple of tricks of the trade and it started right up. The watch guy even had a matching Citizen-styled rubber that fits the item well. I was about to call it, my exception for the 2018, but it ceased two hours later. Actually, it ticks the seconds but the hands won't move, so some cleaning is in order. Dammit.

Soon...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Quick update i bought a GShock as a beater. One of the all analog types. Deep discounter in Ebay with a 15% coupon did the trick.

I havent had a G in decades but with so many raving fans they must be doing something right. I was driving fence posts last weekend with my Monta and the vibration was felt all the way to my skull and i began to think this probably isnt the best for an auto movement. Quickly took the Monta off but missed having a watch on because where i was working wasnt cell phone conducive either and i left that in my truck to keep it from falling out. 

Solar, atomic sync, and multi time zone capable. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Careful there, it may stay on longer than you think.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick update i bought a GShock as a beater. One of the all analog types. Deep discounter in Ebay with a 15% coupon did the trick.
> 
> I havent had a G in decades but with so many raving fans they must be doing something right. I was driving fence posts last weekend with my Monta and the vibration was felt all the way to my skull and i began to think this probably isnt the best for an auto movement. Quickly took the Monta off but missed having a watch on because where i was working wasnt cell phone conducive either and i left that in my truck to keep it from falling out.
> 
> ...


G-Shocks always feel like a good option to have for the zombie apocalypse......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

You know your abstinence is strong when:

I haven't bought a watch in almost a month and half. (major feat in a long time)
I have a chunk of Ebay Bucks and discount codes and can't find anything to buy. (used to be so easy)
My potential purchases watch list is almost bare. (before I had to scroll through more than one page)
My wife says to me “Something's wrong, you haven't bought a watch in a while”. (used to be, another one?, how many this time?)
The mailman wonders what happened to all those small packages he delivered almost on a daily basis, sometimes several.

I have committed, with full conviction, no BS, to patiently wait and only purchase a select few at great discounts or pass, and have been doing just that.

That's when you know your abstinence is strong.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well done Hornet.
> 
> Rusty you should lay down a larger downpayment on those Tudors or it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> ...


I ain't putting any deposit down. No watch is that special. When it's in I'll pay. Not a second before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick update i bought a GShock as a beater. One of the all analog types. Deep discounter in Ebay with a 15% coupon did the trick.
> 
> I havent had a G in decades but with so many raving fans they must be doing something right. I was driving fence posts last weekend with my Monta and the vibration was felt all the way to my skull and i began to think this probably isnt the best for an auto movement. Quickly took the Monta off but missed having a watch on because where i was working wasnt cell phone conducive either and i left that in my truck to keep it from falling out.
> 
> ...


I did the same, with the 15% discount and some eBay bucks that needed to be spent it ended up being around the price of a couple of pizzas on Friday night.

This is incoming, GWM5610







What did you end up with VWG, the Gravitymaster?

As a side note, I broke the movement in a 007 a year or so ago driving T-posts. Since then I've worn a G Shock when building fence. Although today, while building fence, I've had on my Kinetic Seiko and so far so good. I've got 30 more posts to drive today and I better swap to the G, just in case.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

G,

You ain't helping my abstinence man...

That is so beautiful !

Maybe the SS is less "popping"?

Anyways... Such a beautiful watch. You think it is the movement... Or? Are those movement easy to find? I am making an assumption that they are as good as the 7Cxx from Seiko?


georgefl74 said:


> Well done Hornet.
> 
> Rusty you should lay down a larger downpayment on those Tudors or it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> G,
> 
> You ain't helping my abstinence man...
> 
> ...


So, weren't you do a big reveal or something like that?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Ain't calling it a big reveal, but more where I am and hopefully will be for a while.

Still have a few last pieces to organize... 


Hornet99 said:


> So, weren't you do a big reveal or something like that?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I remember back awhile it was mentioned that selling through WUS was slow or dead this time of year. I find that to be true. I can't even give the F108 away as no one is interested. Same with the AU1040 no interest. So back to eBay for selling now.

Coming up to the first week with the Hami and it is a winner. I should easily make it past April :-!

The vintage - roaring 20s vibe now has me hesitant about the stainless steel bracelets I ordered so I ordered a vintage style leather strap to try.









I also watched some youtube videos about waterproofing leather straps since I shower with the watch and ordered some Sno-Seal. Using a heat gun to warm the band apply the Sno-seal and voila water beads off the leather. Looking forward to trying that out.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Ain't calling it a big reveal, but more where I am and hopefully will be for a while.
> 
> Still have a few last pieces to organize...


Quit stalling it's nearly May!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

What's in May? 


Hornet99 said:


> Quit stalling it's nearly May!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> What's in May?


......just that we'll be well into 2018.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> You know your abstinence is strong when:
> 
> I haven't bought a watch in almost a month and half. (major feat in a long time)
> I have a chunk of Ebay Bucks and discount codes and can't find anything to buy. (used to be so easy)
> ...


Good work! Baby steps...

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah,.ok... I still have until 12/31/18...

🤦


Hornet99 said:


> ......just that we'll be well into 2018.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Gshocks (if not bought in masses) should be excluded from WPAC rules.

Reason 1: theyre not watch in classic kind of way. Theyre tool that tells time as one of functions.

Reason 2: every one should own one.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Gshocks (if not bought in masses) should be excluded from WPAC rules.
> 
> Reason 1: theyre not watch in classic kind of way. Theyre tool that tells time as one of functions.
> 
> Reason 2: every one should own one.


Slippery slope there Sinner. Next we'll have Mr C arguing that vintage longines are an exception and everyone should have one.....

......so no.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Gshocks (if not bought in masses) should be excluded from WPAC rules. (...)
> 
> Reason 2: every one should own ONE.


ONE. Indeed. Fits right into the ONE exception rule. There you go.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

usclassic said:


> Hornet99 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give it till end of May. The review was not exactly singing the Hamilton's praises, I detect a note of disappointment dare I say......
> ...


Da bomb is right! Got mine on today on a brown perlon. It'll probably stay on for a week.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> G,
> 
> You ain't helping my abstinence man...
> 
> ...


By principle I'm only posting here photos of watches that are pretty hard to find, so your abstinence vows aren't tested 

Since, by the looks of it, the watch was left sitting in a drawer for the better part of twenty five years, the lubricants probably clogged up. No biggie, it may just start right up tomorrow if I leave it out on the sun for awhile. It's fixable. Only problem is my watch guy is swamped with work. I can wait.

There was also a stainless steel version. Details are sketchy. Equally hard to find. Movement is further down the pecking order than a 7C but they're good enough. There's also a magnetic shield between the caseback and the movement to protect against this sort of trouble.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I did the same, with the 15% discount and some eBay bucks that needed to be spent it ended up being around the price of a couple of pizzas on Friday night.
> 
> This is incoming, GWM5610
> View attachment 13096393
> ...


Yes gravitymaster.....but honestly i have no idea what all the designations mean......mudmaster, rangeman, frogman, etc......

This one was all analog, solar power, radio sync, good strap material, sapphire glass, and enough of a deal that if i realize Gshock is not for me then it should prove to be pain free flip.

Not my picture.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sons collection - he loves his G's.







meanwhile I'm loving the BBChrono now I've found the strap I want to keep it on









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The Gravitymaster is part of the Master of G collection that also includes the Gulfmaster, Rangeman, Mudmaster, Mudman and Frogman.

https://www.g-central.com/the-g-shock-master-of-g-buyers-guide/


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The Gravitymaster is part of the Master of G collection that also includes the Gulfmaster, Rangeman, Mudmaster, Mudman and Frogman.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/the-g-shock-master-of-g-buyers-guide/


Sounds like a rapper outfit. Masters of G.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Traditional diver again today. Loving these more every time I wear them. Happy bunny









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

What's your wrist size Rusty? It looks somewhat dwarfed by that Pelagos


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> The Gravitymaster is part of the Master of G collection that also includes the Gulfmaster, Rangeman, Mudmaster, Mudman and Frogman.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/the-g-shock-master-of-g-buyers-guide/


Each one has specific function hence the names.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes gravitymaster.....but honestly i have no idea what all the designations mean......mudmaster, rangeman, frogman, etc......
> 
> This one was all analog, solar power, radio sync, good strap material, sapphire glass, and enough of a deal that if i realize Gshock is not for me then it should prove to be pain free flip.
> 
> ...


Look through the manual. You will be surprised what this thing can do.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> What's your wrist size Rusty? It looks somewhat dwarfed by that Pelagos


I have small wrists but photos always enlarge watches. It wears great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I have small wrists but photos always enlarge watches. It wears great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 43mm diameter?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's 43mm diameter?


Yes but the bbred is 41 and I genuinely cant tell the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes but the bbred is 41 and I genuinely cant tell the difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always liked the Pelagos......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Great new Steinhart bashing thread in f2 to have some fun with guys:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-copying-like-legal-4689339.html


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Great new Steinhart bashing thread in f2 to have some fun with guys:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-copying-like-legal-4689339.html


Oh god. Don't make me do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh god. Don't make me do it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know you want to.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well its been a long long time since I went into F2 so I guess some trolling is due

I do hope OP is gone though cause he knows karate and stuff apparently.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I noticed it a few days ago...

Posted this pic...












Hornet99 said:


> Great new Steinhart bashing thread in f2 to have some fun with guys:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-copying-like-legal-4689339.html





RustyBin5 said:


> Oh god. Don't make me do it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





georgefl74 said:


> Well its been a long long time since I went into F2 so I guess some trolling is due
> 
> I do hope OP is gone though cause he knows karate and stuff apparently.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I only use Tapatalk so f2 means nothing to me. Fortunately for all involved I couldn't find it


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I have small wrists but photos always enlarge watches. It wears great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


photos really do enlarge watches...i look at my wrist and i see the lugs are all
contained within the wrist, and then i look through the camera and i get lug
overhang...why should this be ? this is still true even looking through one eye.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> photos really do enlarge watches...i look at my wrist and i see the lugs are all
> contained within the wrist, and then i look through the camera and i get lug
> overhang...why should this be ? this is still true even looking through one eye.....


A google search will explain in a lot more detail than I can. Your eye is like a camera lens, and most camera lenses have different focal length to your eye. A telephoto lens for example will through the background out of focus nicely (bokeh) but will also have a flattering effect on the nose. Good article here https://photography.tutsplus.com/tutorials/exploring-how-focal-length-affects-images--photo-6508 . Best way to see if s watch looks big on you is to look at it in a mirror, or get someone else to take s photo of it on your wrist from a distance. Example of how two lenses can make things different here


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Made a boo boo. 

And I still haven't put one of my Squales up for sale.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Made a boo boo.
> 
> And I still haven't put one of my Squales up for sale.


Sorry, but completely forgot what you'd said you were intending. Little reminder might be worthwhile here?


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry, but completely forgot what you'd said you were intending. Little reminder might be worthwhile here?


_
*Intentions for 2018

*To possibly flip a couple if I can find the right buyers, bringing the collection down to 10;

To abstain from strap and watch accessories shopping as well; and

To limit the one exception under rule 8 to a 2018 limited release or hard-to-find vintage gem.
_

Sold one watch, bought another - somewhat hard-to-find vintage gem. So far so good, but I will probably have to buy a strap for the incoming.

Also, about to break rule 4.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> A google search will explain in a lot more detail than I can. Your eye is like a camera lens, and most camera lenses have different focal length to your eye. A telephoto lens for example will through the background out of focus nicely (bokeh) but will also have a flattering effect on the nose. Good article here https://photography.tutsplus.com/tutorials/exploring-how-focal-length-affects-images--photo-6508 . Best way to see if s watch looks big on you is to look at it in a mirror, or get someone else to take s photo of it on your wrist from a distance. Example of how two lenses can make things different here


It is actually not the lens that makes the difference here. It is the distance at which you take the photo. A different focal length lens just forces you to change that distance. 
If you take your wristshot from the distance where your eyes are, the watch looks it actual size. You just need to crop the photo after. 
There is a thread somewhere that shows the difference clearly. Let me see if I can find it back.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> A google search will explain in a lot more detail than I can. Your eye is like a camera lens, and most camera lenses have different focal length to your eye. A telephoto lens for example will through the background out of focus nicely (bokeh) but will also have a flattering effect on the nose. Good article here https://photography.tutsplus.com/tutorials/exploring-how-focal-length-affects-images--photo-6508 . Best way to see if s watch looks big on you is to look at it in a mirror, or get someone else to take s photo of it on your wrist from a distance. Example of how two lenses can make things different here


This is very true, for example this behemoth looks perfect on my wrist but in photos it looks perfect.

Hold on.

Er....

{Also, large wrist appreciation shot. I'd like to thank my mom, dad, beef burgers and evolution..


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

This thread: https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=1039113&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Will clear up the wristshot watch size thingy for ever.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Recruitment team, our intervention is required! https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4694811&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> _
> *Intentions for 2018
> 
> *To possibly flip a couple if I can find the right buyers, bringing the collection down to 10;
> ...


OK, well do you want us to help here in any way?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> This thread: https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=1039113&share_fid=13788&share_type=t
> 
> Will clear up the wristshot watch size thingy for ever.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


thank you, now i just need to figure out how to crop a photo...
but this explains a lot, thanks again....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> thank you, now i just need to figure out how to crop a photo...
> but this explains a lot, thanks again....


Lot of ways to do it. Any photo editing software will do. If you take pics with your phone, usually the edit function in the gallery app on your phone can also do it.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Lot of ways to do it. Any photo editing software will do. If you take pics with your phone, usually the edit function in the gallery app on your phone can also do it.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> thank you, now i just need to figure out how to crop a photo...
> but this explains a lot, thanks again....


dude! thank you! for inspiring me to figure out how to work my own computer....here's
a wrist shot of a beater i just got back from duarte mendonca, taken from 16" away, then
cropped. it's easy to do! i had no idea how easy. i'm the techno-phobe person without
the cellphone, after all  it's a 7002 case that i carved down to a cushion-shape, and
had beadblasted....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> View attachment 13101711
> View attachment 13101719
> 
> 
> ...


now i'm not sure why the photo shows larger than the screen...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

A good way to abstain/?

lots of alcohol

because then you do stuff and your watch is collateral sometimes

adn you dont want a nicve watch there

So you think ahead

or sometimes behind

but ahead of worse things

iif not


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> A good way to abstain/?
> 
> lots of alcohol
> 
> ...


Umm ok 🤣


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> A good way to abstain/?
> 
> lots of alcohol
> 
> ...


Are you drinking right now Mr C?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> A good way to abstain/?
> 
> lots of alcohol
> 
> ...


Alcohol is not a good abstinence method, unless you intend to become comatosed very quickly. Didn't Sinner have a drunken buying spree in WPAC 2017?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Alcohol is not a good abstinence method, ....................


I doubt it will be any worse than being sober.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you drinking right now Mr C?


i believe he must be...not the best time to make a choice....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> i believe he must be...not the best time to make a choice....


and i say that that as someone who is drinking his own hard peach cider as the
sun goes down...i certainly won't go watch shopping now


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

peterr said:


> and i say that that as someone who is drinking his own hard peach cider as the
> sun goes down...i certainly won't go watch shopping now


Yeah, good idea, just makes it easier to take the plunge. From personal experience though, to some of us it doesn't make a whole lot of difference in the end, we always seem to be under the influence of watches. We just like to pretend we are making sober decisions.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Yeah, good idea, just makes it easier to take the plunge. From personal experience though, to some of us it doesn't make a whole lot of difference in the end, we always seem to be under the influence of watches. We just like to pretend we are making sober decisions.


Not sure we should even drive under the influence of watches. Taxi!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry for the temptation and diversion

G Shock came in and wow this is a Beast of a watch! haven't done anything to it yet. This sucker is big! I have to wrap my head around it as a tool then decide if it stays. Build quality is impressive.

I'm pretty sure that I have the secret code to the "football" written on the back of this watch!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, that and the fact that "...the watch will also allow you to record your location and use those to track your flight path.These functions are specially selected to meet the needs of pilots who need to operate under tough conditions...".



valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry for the temptation and diversion
> 
> G Shock came in and wow this is a Beast of a watch! haven't done anything to it yet. This sucker is big! I have to wrap my head around it as a tool then decide if it stays. Build quality is impressive.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry for the temptation and diversion
> 
> G Shock came in and wow this is a Beast of a watch! haven't done anything to it yet. This sucker is big! I have to wrap my head around it as a tool then decide if it stays. Build quality is impressive.
> 
> ...


I was wondering what you would think of the size. It's a gigantic watch, full of cool tech, but it's enormous. TWSS.....

Of all the Master of G collection, the Mudman is the easiest wearing, it's not little mind you but it's at least reasonably sized for a G. I've not owned the Mudmaster, Frogman or your Gravitymaster, all 3 are similarly sized, but I've handled them all and just not sure I could pull them off.

I had intended to collect all of the Masters of G's at one time but soon realized they would just gather dust instead of getting worn, even the Gulfmaster wears pretty large and it's smaller and thinner, IIRC, in comparison to the 3 I never picked up.

Here is a pic of the Gulf, Range and Mud along with a GW5000. I've sold them all but only miss the GW5000.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

My tiny wrists can't handle G's so my nice svelt omega SMPc will do me fine today







SUCH a deep unusual blue.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

You may need a truck to carry that hulk of a G watch. My May starts off right with Hami on new vintage style leather with perfectly matched brushed buckle.

















June 1, here I come....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Alcohol is not a good abstinence method, unless you intend to become comatosed very quickly. Didn't Sinner have a drunken buying spree in WPAC 2017?


No I did not!

Ermm.

I think that Cairo was celebrating May 1st.

Traditional holiday for working class at ex communist countries. Before it was day for parades and spending all day in nature,out of factories

Today you just get hammered.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> My tiny wrists can't handle G's so my nice svelt omega SMPc will do me fine today. SUCH a deep unusual blue.


Is it true that Diana gave William his? He's never taken it off. That's very touching if it's true.

I was young when she passed, I remember being sad (I was completely ignorant to politics).


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry for the temptation and diversion
> 
> G Shock came in and wow this is a Beast of a watch! haven't done anything to it yet. This sucker is big! I have to wrap my head around it as a tool then decide if it stays. Build quality is impressive.
> 
> ...


You know you can link it to your cell phone. And it chooses itself time calibration it performs : Bluetooth, wave ceptor or GPS signal.

Gshocks are one of the most innovative watches out there. Even the basic offer 200 m WR and Extreme durability.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> You know you can link it to your cell phone. And it chooses itself time calibration it performs : Bluetooth, wave ceptor or GPS signal.
> 
> Gshocks are one of the most innovative watches out there. Even the basic offer 200 m WR and Extreme durability.


The only thing I still would like to see them innovate on is the displays on the digital ones. Same old LCD. Would be interesting if they would do e-ink, legibility in bright sunlight infinitely better, and in dark a simple LED can evenly light the display. I am amazed by the display on my kindle. 300ppi, which is extremely crisp, and just four LED's in the bottom of the screen manage to illuminate it completely evenly. The application in digital watches is so obvious I don't understand why no major brand has ever tried it. It has been done by some gimicky watches, so casio must surely be able to do as well.

[Edit: need to correct myself, seiko has actually done it as a major brand. ....... *need to controll myself* ...nah kidding, this thing looks big and not very charming. If they put e-ink in a g-shock however, that would be very tempting ]

















Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Those solar digital Seikos are very tempting and I was looking for one last year but they're extremely likely to die on you, cause unknown. Needless to say that turned me off.

Another win for the day, reclaimed 250$ from my PayPal balance back into my savings account. It was more of a struggle than I thought it would be but it was necessary since I expect a couple of watches now on service to get sold during May.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Those solar digital Seikos are very tempting and I was looking for one last year but they're extremely likely to die on you, cause unknown. Needless to say that turned me off.
> 
> Another win for the day, reclaimed 250$ from my PayPal balance back into my savings account. It was more of a struggle than I thought it would be but it was necessary since I expect a couple of watches now on service to get sold during May.


Ah, that is a good reason to stay away indeed. Though seiko hasn't been into digitals for years anymore. Would love to see something from casio, the king of digitals.

Funny how people seem to keep cash in their PayPal account. First thing I do when I sell something is transfer the money back to my bank account. Don't need to have money in PP to buy something, if its insufficient it will just get drawn from my bank account. Much more clear to have your money in one place, if there is no need to keep it in PP.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Funny how people seem to keep cash in their PayPal account. First thing I do when I sell something is transfer the money back to my bank account. Don't need to have money in PP to buy something, if its insufficient it will just get drawn from my bank account. Much more clear to have your money in one place, if there is no need to keep it in PP.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Mental gymnastics really. Makes it easier to control your urges since you have the entire account dedicated to the in's and outs of hobbies.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ah, that is a good reason to stay away indeed. Though seiko hasn't been into digitals for years anymore. Would love to see something from casio, the king of digitals.
> 
> Funny how people seem to keep cash in their PayPal account. First thing I do when I sell something is transfer the money back to my bank account. Don't need to have money in PP to buy something, if its insufficient it will just get drawn from my bank account. Much more clear to have your money in one place, if there is no need to keep it in PP.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


If I put it back in the bank the wife spends it. Simples


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> If I put it back in the bank the wife spends it. Simples


 clever..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My first post in this thread (true abstainers don't visit WUS everyday). I started 2018 with these two (apart from about 3-4 gift/sentimental watches which I rarely ever wear):









Last week, I sold the MKII Nassau and bought an Oris Big Crown Propilot. 









This reduced the total value of my collection, however, even though I have somewhat abstained from watch buying for a good while (last year I had 2 in and 2 out iirc), I have still been buying straps.

Right now, I'm looking good with the small collection but the recent flurry of metal GShocks is really tempting me to get a first digital watch.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> My first post in this thread (true abstainers don't visit WUS everyday). I started 2018 with these two (apart from about 3-4 gift/sentimental watches which I rarely ever wear):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a very sensible collection. Make the g-shock your exception for this year, and I think you are set for 2018.

Love that Oris btw, very nice strap. Where did you get that?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> My first post in this thread (true abstainers don't visit WUS everyday). I started 2018 with these two (apart from about 3-4 gift/sentimental watches which I rarely ever wear):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense to swap out the mkII for the Oris as it gives you a different look. I too love that strap - great choice


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Came home to find my wife has bought me a watch.

For the princely sum of £20 incl postage. It could prob do with a service since it's very stiff to wind, but it's really quite a charming little thing. I'd told her about the madness that is WPAC and she felt sorry for me since I have actually been not buying! Wives notice these things


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Came home to find my wife has bought me a watch.
> 
> For the princely sum of £20 incl postage. It could prob do with a service since it's very stiff to wind, but it's really quite a charming little thing. I'd told her about the madness that is WPAC and she felt sorry for me since I have actually been not buying! Wives notice these things


That is one sweet Timex! Good taste!

I was expecting 52 mm Invicta.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, the number 2 spot rotates every 4-6 months while the vintage Sub is for the long haul.

I started with the Sub and a blue matte Squale 1521 in early/mid 2017. I then had Tuna fever hit me again (having owned the Darth in the past) and I added a regular steel Tuna and let go of the Squale. I thought that the Tuna would be a better choice for the number 2 than the Squale. I have a vintage Omega Deville that I can use as a dress watch if the rare occasion arises so I was only looking for sport/tool watches.









After about six months, I decided to sell the Tuna and replace it with a matte case Sinn 103 St (this is also a watch that I had owned earlier in the polished case and I really do love the design). I felt a chronograph would add more variety at the second spot and the Tuna was becoming a little too large to wear to the office so I would typically wear the Sub a lot more, and I wanted to wear both my watches equally often.









After about 4 months again, I observed that I have no real need for a chronograph and never use the functionality so I was just looking to sell the Sinn 103 St and just wear my Sub all the time when I found a trade for the MKII Nassau from a forum member. I was really curious about the brand and the watch is truly awesome. I knew this would make both of my watches of a similar design but I love the vintage Submariner esque design (if there is any doubt about that). Also I much prefer a two watch rotation, as it gives me a second choice to wear when I don't want to wear the Sub for instance if I am getting drunk and wasted (my Sinn 103 acrylic crystal has a ton of scratches from this earlier though they came off later). I also don't take the vintage Sub anywhere near water because it has not been pressure tested in the last 3 years.









Then again, after a few months I noticed that I never really use a dive bezel either and it would be nice to get a smart Explorer style watch I can wear in a range of places without much worry. Experience had also taught me that I need a date on a watch. Hence, when I saw this grey Oris ProPilot on sale, I bought it and sold my Nassau.









I really enjoy it, and I think it will make for a lot of interesting strap combinations (I am creating a new thread on that). The one in the previous posts is a B and R bands whiskey croco. Here it is below on an Aevig firehose strap.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> You know you can link it to your cell phone. And it chooses itself time calibration it performs : Bluetooth, wave ceptor or GPS signal.


Seriously dude, perfection and gimmicks don't go hand in hand.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks guys, the number 2 spot rotates every 4-6 months while the vintage Sub is for the long haul.
> 
> I started with the Sub and a blue matte Squale 1521 in early/mid 2017. I then had Tuna fever hit me again (having owned the Darth in the past) and I added a regular steel Tuna and let go of the Squale. I thought that the Tuna would be a better choice for the number 2 than the Squale. I have a vintage Omega Deville that I can use as a dress watch if the rare occasion arises so I was only looking for sport/tool watches.
> 
> ...


Seriously, if I didn't already own my sunburst grey Union, I would have owned that Oris. It is a stunning watch. Have repeatedly looked at it, but always come to the conclusion I don't like matte black dials, and I already have the sunburst grey covered. The Union has a special value to me though, so it won't go (and its gorgeous in its own right). Due to the rose gold markers and more dressy style it isn't as versatile with straps as that oris though, but that croc might just work.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Seriously, if I didn't already own my sunburst grey Union, I would have owned that Oris. It is a stunning watch. Have repeatedly looked at it, but always come to the conclusion I don't like matte black dials, and I already have the sunburst grey covered. The Union has a special value to me though, so it won't go (and its gorgeous in its own right). Due to the rose gold markers and more dressy style it isn't as versatile with straps as that oris though, but that croc might just work.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I really hate to tell you it also comes with a blue dial. (but you knew that already, didn't you?)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Came home to find my wife has bought me a watch.
> 
> For the princely sum of £20 incl postage. It could prob do with a service since it's very stiff to wind, but it's really quite a charming little thing. I'd told her about the madness that is WPAC and she felt sorry for me since I have actually been not buying! Wives notice these things


Goes to show appealing design has nothing to do with price. Reminds me of a mostly window shopping trip looking at haute horology, the complicated movement types deep into the mega bucks. I could pass on most of the one's I saw, in fact, I found the most appealing designs when I got to the "cheap" Omega boutique with the more traditional designs.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

He speaks the truth !

Oh, and how come no one has commented on the awesome sub vintage piece he has ? Sweet patina sir !!! And really nice story of rotation !



blowfish89 said:


> (true abstainers don't visit WUS everyday).
> 
> .


Wow. What a great wife you got sir !! Nice watch .



RustyBin5 said:


> Came home to find my wife has bought me a watch.
> 
> For the princely sum of £20 incl postage. It could prob do with a service since it's very stiff to wind, but it's really quite a charming little thing. I'd told her about the madness that is WPAC and she felt sorry for me since I have actually been not buying! Wives notice these things


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Abstinence is easy.

The question is: What do you really want?

Can you say with full conviction and without reservation, that you have no desire, no intention whatsoever to buy another watch this year? This is a necessary prerequisite to make and uphold a commitment. This is the reason most of us falter at WPA.

What are your true, deep desires? These thoughts will influence and guide your actions.

Most of us here are just waiting for the right situation, the right time and place, the right price, the stimulus that leads us to another right purchase, at that moment. For a myriad of reasons acquiring new watches is practically a requisite for this hobby.

We all know the WPAC concept is a great idea, but there's also the reality that for watch enthusiasts who live and breathe watches on a daily basis a year of abstinence, even with the contradictory exception, is a watch too few, or many. Surely, we shed light on this idea and nurture it with the help of all contributors here in our own pleasant or not so pleasant way. Trying every which way, but - nothing works. We have to recognize that to an active WIS, discounting an exception here and there, the challenge of a year of abstinence is also a set up for failure with its negative repercussions. Dejected, some give up hardly trying anymore, others try to rationalize the failures. Heaven knows we made a hell of a mockery out of 2017!.. But man was it fun!

I'm not trying to change the rules, I do think this is a topic worth addressing and I believe we would be better off by disclosing our true intentions as some have done. Better to openly deal with our own true needs for abstinence and restraint, which this club has shown it can accommodate, than to continue our pretense in The Great Pretenders Club.

I hope that no one takes offense to this opinion.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I am secretly in the WPRC watch purchasing restraint club. Abstinence is not my goal - never has been tbh. But as has been said before - going from 30+ purchases / flips in a year to what looks like 4 in 2018 has achieved everything I wanted to achieve tbh.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> He speaks the truth !
> 
> Oh, and how come no one has commented on the awesome sub vintage piece he has ? Sweet patina sir !!! And really nice story of rotation !
> 
> Wow. What a great wife you got sir !! Nice watch .


The subs awesome! Was more impressed to see it sitting happily next to an mkII tho


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Purpose here? My interest in the real hobby has waned, and no, I don't consider hoarding as a hobby but as a symptom of a mental illness. I just enjoy tinkering, which I do but only moderately and unearthing obscure stuff. This has run its course and there are very few stones left unturned.

I get the urge to purchase something every once and awhile but I know my $$ would be better spent in different hobbies providing more fun. Since there's a few changes in my life along with a new job coming up very soon I need the restraint now till the dust has settled down come September.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, I obtained the Sub about 3 years ago by essentially trading my entire affordables collection for it (it was a 4 for 1 involving two Sinns, a Tudor BB and a Darth Tuna - or maybe a Damasko, I can’t remember). I had come down to these 4 from a total of 10+ a little earlier by consolidating and upgrading. Since that point, my flips have slowed down by an order of magnitude and I am relatively happy with whatever I have.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I am secretly in the WPRC watch purchasing restraint club. Abstinence is not my goal - never has been tbh. But as has been said before - going from 30+ purchases / flips in a year to what looks like 4 in 2018 has achieved everything I wanted to achieve tbh.


I started off with that same intention (no new money in the collection), but it has turned into a reduction strategy. Once everything for sale is sold, and planned purchases are made, I should be at 6 watches, coming from 12. And I think I might be able to further reduce to 5. And if there were no sentimental value watches, that could be 4, as a minimum. 
WCRC, watch collection reduction club.

Let's invent a bunch of WPAC code we can talk amongst outsiders, confusing them, thinking we are some obscure elitist group in WUS. So we got member designations: PAM (purchasing abstinence member), PRM (pruchasing restraint member), CRM (collection reduction member). Part of the sub clubs of WPRC and WCRC, within WPAC. What else..? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I started off with that same intention (no new money in the collection), but it has turned into a reduction strategy. Once everything for sale is sold, and planned purchases are made, I should be at 6 watches, coming from 12. And I think I might be able to further reduce to 5. And if there were no sentimental value watches, that could be 4, as a minimum.
> WCRC, watch collection reduction club.
> 
> Let's invent a bunch of WPAC code we can talk amongst outsiders, confusing them, thinking we are some obscure elitist group in WUS. So we got member designations: PAM (purchasing abstinence member), PRM (pruchasing restraint member), CRM (collection reduction member). Part of the sub clubs of WPRC and WCRC, within WPAC. What else..?
> ...


Lol that's nice, but you may have to rethink the PAM code i think it's taken


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Lol that's nice, but you may have to rethink the PAM code i think it's taken


Lol, nah, more confusion more better  PAM001 would then be hornet right? Though he's not quite managed to keep to absolute abstinence, despite staying away for a month... 
Would be nice to give everyone here a tag, so you know when to bash and when to let it slide  WPAC designation in signature?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Lol, nah, more confusion more better  PAM001 would then be hornet right? Though he's not quite managed to keep to absolute abstinence, despite staying away for a month...
> Would be nice to give everyone here a tag, so you know when to bash and when to let it slide  WPAC designation in signature?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Well I'll happily claim "PRN1" for "Purchase Restraining Noob". Although that may get confused for something completely different.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

If you're going down the acronym route you need to make them spell rude words......


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Finally managed to send my Mako to my brother back home. Now im practically left with only two watches since the other one is for sale.

And it is almost a month since my last purchase with no urge nor itch to buy another watch so far.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If you're going down the acronym route you need to make them spell rude words......


Currently underfunded not tempted?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Currently underfunded not tempted?


Total Watch Abstinence Time


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Updating my watch budget (my initial self set rule was not total abstinence, but no new money into the collection)
> Sold the SDGM003, leaving me net €600 after shipping and fees. So total watch budget is now recovered from my Seasickforth misstep.
> 
> Budget: €80
> ...


Helson sold for net €320. Budget total comes to €400.

Label to track back this post for future budget update: [wimads budget]

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

WOOT 











- Wear One Own "T" = Two, Three, Ten, Twenty, Thirty....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> WOOT
> 
> - Wear One Own "T" = Two, Three, Ten, Twenty, Thirty....


One for you USC......

OFAMO

I'll let you work it out. Bonus points for anyone that guesses it before USC.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> One for you USC......
> 
> OFAMO
> 
> I'll let you work it out. Bonus points for anyone that guesses it before USC.


One For A Month Only ?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> One For A Month Only ?


Close......

Own For A Month Only


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Falling off the wagon is now taking a PiSS
Pitiable Shopping Spree

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Falling off the wagon is now taking a PiSS
> Pitiable Shopping Spree
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Good one!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Tudor Or Something Similar...Even Rolex


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

As of May 1, I am going to track my wearing habits for a few months. I have a simple spreadsheet to track what watch I wear each day. I am not a change watches multiple times a day guy so it isn't that complex. If one of my watches gets less than 10% of usage, it may become a candidate for expulsion later this year. With only 5 watches, 20% is an even distribution of wear and all of them are practical for daily wear if I wanted to so it should be a good test. The only exception is #6 which is the G-Shock i just got in, and is still in the trial period to see if it stays. I only plan on wearing this for workouts and biking or similar activities. This one won't fall into the % test because it is only meant to get a few hours of wear at a time.

I have a few prototypes coming my way this year so those will disrupt the wear patterns a bit.

Here is a blurry shot of my new G-Shock........G should stand for GIGANTIC


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Tudor Or Something Similar...Even Rolex


TuRD - Tudor Rolly Dandy

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> As of May 1, I am going to track my wearing habits for a few months. I have a simple spreadsheet to track what watch I wear each day. I am not a change watches multiple times a day guy so it isn't that complex. If one of my watches gets less than 10% of usage, it may become a candidate for expulsion later this year. With only 5 watches, 20% is an even distribution of wear and all of them are practical for daily wear if I wanted to so it should be a good test. The only exception is #6 which is the G-Shock i just got in, and is still in the trial period to see if it stays. I only plan on wearing this for workouts and biking or similar activities. This one won't fall into the % test because it is only meant to get a few hours of wear at a time.
> 
> I have a few prototypes coming my way this year so those will disrupt the wear patterns a bit.
> 
> ...


That's always a good thing to do, to objectively observe your own behavior. Have been doing that since October myself. 
It's interesting to see how my wear patterns change according to changes in my daily life, and also to see the influence of WPAC.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Close......
> 
> Own For A Month Only


That is about to change.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

If any one can come up with a good one for C. O. C. K. they will get a bonus point.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> If any one can come up with a good one for C. O. C. K. they will get a bonus point.......


Control
Our
Consumption
Kookiness


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If any one can come up with a good one for C. O. C. K. they will get a bonus point.......


Completely Off the Consumption Kool-Aid?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I am secretly in the WPRC watch purchasing restraint club. Abstinence is not my goal - never has been tbh. But as has been said before - going from 30+ purchases / flips in a year to what looks like 4 in 2018 has achieved everything I wanted to achieve tbh.


Long ways to go still. Full credit due for a very impressive start. Keep it up!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If any one can come up with a good one for C. O. C. K. they will get a bonus point.......


Come On. Calvin Klein?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Since my buying spree started I have acquired a satisfying number of pieces I wanted. I knew going in that there would be a few regrets by starting to buy before doing proper due diligence. Sometimes you need to find an outlet to vent steam built up from personal issues and have some fun. What the heck, not everything has to be properly considered when it come to leisure activities. I can think of many worse ways to vent and blow off your leisure budget. Watches retain some value.

Collectibles:
A small select collection is my preference. I can occasionally throw one on the wrist to enjoy. Nothing wrong with a large assortment for those who prefer that. Will occasionally add when I find a worthy replacement to an existing one..

Flipping for profit:
I underestimated the chore, side business quality of it for me, consuming valuable free time. Will slowly unload what I have, no rush. May acquire one here and there if I stumble across a simple flip. Not actively looking or interested here any more. 

Wear rotation:
Fine at the moment will reduce numbers in the future. 

Interestingly, now that the excitement, mostly of the chase, has waned, I find myself noticing more acutely the detrimental qualities of those I wear than in the past. Will use this as a factor in determining which to cull in the future. 

All in all, I'm not looking to get my thrills chasing watches. I just want to get a pleasant, leisurely enjoyment from the hobby. Will continue to add and remove a small number here and there just to keep it interesting, and who doesn't like new watches. 
Restraint is the operative word for me. All purchases must be at a terrific discount, or it's a pass. So far so good. 0 purchases since watch therapy cleared my mind.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Completely Off the Consumption Kool-Aid?


Good one George, and you can replace the off with on, not sure ho we'll know which version of COCK anyone will be talking about though......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Good one George, and you can replace the off with on, not sure ho we'll know which version of COCK anyone will be talking about though......


I'd say on. Someone barging into an AA meeting with a crate of beer is definitely a cock..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I'd say on. Someone barging into an AA meeting with a crate of beer is definitely a cock..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


So what you're saying is that someone who's the black sheep in the family (shamelessly showing off new acquisitions etc) qualifies as a black C.O.C.K?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> So what you're saying is that someone who's the black sheep in the family (shamelessly showing off new acquisitions etc) qualifies as a black C.O.C.K?


Don't know about black... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

May the 4th be with you


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm not really itchy for this so you don't have to talk me off the ledge but it could use some bashing as I do find it interesting.

I'll start by saying it's too big @ 49mm x 49mm x 14mm, not sure how useful a bezel is on a digital dial and Seikos recent digital efforts have been less than stellar.

Not to mention that you can buy a Casio Protrek with similar aesthetic and ABC functions for the same money, ~$300.

JDM only and not available until May 25.

Your turn:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Like you say, its huge. And the LED display will make it look even larger. Those numbers will stand out from a mile. Casios have a very loaded dial but this one will look like a frying pan. You'll be feeling embarrassed going out at night, unless you're 16-22 years old.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> If any one can come up with a good one for C. O. C. K. they will get a bonus point.......


Concierge Of Certified Knockoffs


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> If any one can come up with a good one for C. O. C. K. they will get a bonus point.......


Constrain Orders Claim Kudos


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> If any one can come up with a good one for C. O. C. K. they will get a bonus point.......


Complaining Old Chicken King


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> If any one can come up with a good one for C. O. C. K. they will get a bonus point.......


Collecting Old Classic Kinetics


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> If any one can come up with a good one for C. O. C. K. they will get a bonus point.......


Calmly Ordering Cartier Keepsakes


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Like you say, its huge. And the LED display will make it look even larger. Those numbers will stand out from a mile. Casios have a very loaded dial but this one will look like a frying pan. *You'll be feeling embarrassed going out at night, unless you're 16-22 years old.*


C'mon George, cut the man some slack. Just look at the level of maturity on display here - very young at heart. :-d


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Not gonna bash it. 
No need.

He wouldn't buy that anyway. 
For the reasons he's already voiced


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Like you say, its huge. And the LED display will make it look even larger. Those numbers will stand out from a mile. Casios have a very loaded dial but this one will look like a frying pan. You'll be feeling embarrassed going out at night, unless you're 16-22 years old.


Although I'm several years past that demographic and I rarely "go out at night" anymore, embarrassed is probably too strong.

No one gives a rat's a** about what you have on your wrist and 90% of the population is wearing an Apple Watch anyway. If they're not embarrassed about that ugly POS I'll wear this Seiko like a Boss.

But Rusty is right, I probably won't buy it but it's mostly due to the size. Get it closer to 40-42mm and I'd think harder, comes in black and gilt color ways too.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Young people who buy their watches simply as a fashion statement without any fuzz about movement, case.......... seem to like em big. There seems to be no end in sight to how large they keep getting. Maybe us WIS are a bunch of fuddy duddy's out of touch with the times who will soon be relegated to the vintage aisle in the antiques shop. Come to think of it, we mostly by a bunch old repackaged tech anyways.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Although I'm several years past that demographic and I rarely "go out at night" anymore, embarrassed is probably too strong.
> 
> No one gives a rat's a** about what you have on your wrist and 90% of the population is wearing an Apple Watch anyway. If they're not embarrassed about that ugly POS I'll wear this Seiko like a Boss.
> 
> But Rusty is right, I probably won't buy it but it's mostly due to the size. Get it closer to 40-42mm and I'd think harder, comes in black and gilt color ways too.


So

Why DOES a digital watch have that bezel then?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, so this got dropped in the janis thread:









Now you may start bashing, but I doubt it will have any effect. This is quite literally EXACTLY what I had in mind for modding that SKX, with the exception of a black bezel rather than bare steel.
No info yet on when it will be available, but there is no way I will pass on this. Guess that SKX case will be sold after all.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so this got dropped in the janis thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this on the Urban Gentry channel and went meh........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Saw this on the Urban Gentry channel and went meh........


Shoot.. it is available already. Indeed not a regular release from doc, but special edition for the urban gentry.. well..
Off the wagon, taking a PiSS...
Budget will be negative again.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so this got dropped in the janis thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** H. Not only the tenuous link to Rolex homage with a line of red text but with a girls name (Catalina ffs - come on man), not only that but you have the advert for the worlds biggest sleazeball plastered on the dial?

Just no - on ALL levels. Horrific.

NO!!!!!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wimads said:


> This is quite literally EXACTLY what I had in mind for modding that SKX, with the exception of a black bezel rather than bare steel.


I think that is the exact problem with the watch. Looks like a SKX mod. Very blah and like SKX mods, will be sold off quickly for 1/2 of what you put into it.

NTH will be good quality.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so this got dropped in the janis thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is truly a disjointed design. I'll give Chris the benefit of the doubt since I consider the gentry a **** anyway. The bezel insert, dial indexes, logo, text, hands, just don't match to one other. Like, don't match at all.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

So the little gentry guy, is he massively wealthy? He seems to have an unending collection of everything, and a penthouse in downtown London. The penthouse alone is worth millions (if he owns it). 

Surely he was independently wealthy pre-youtube....

Per the Nth piece, that has Chris's name all over it. I can't fathom the gentry lad's input anywhere in the design. Was this piece made just for the gentry lad's name recognition? Doc doesn't need that, he can stand on his own two feet imho.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TJ Boogie said:


> So the little gentry guy, is he massively wealthy? He seems to have an unending collection of everything, and a penthouse in downtown London. The penthouse alone is worth millions (if he owns it).
> 
> Surely he was independently wealthy pre-youtube....
> 
> Per the Nth piece, that has Chris's name all over it. I can't fathom the gentry lad's input anywhere in the design. Was this piece made just for the gentry lad's name recognition? Doc doesn't need that, he can stand on his own two feet imho.


I think he's based out of New York, still penhouse in DT new York, yikes!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> So the little gentry guy, is he massively wealthy? He seems to have an unending collection of everything, and a penthouse in downtown London. The penthouse alone is worth millions (if he owns it).
> 
> Surely he was independently wealthy pre-youtube....
> 
> Per the Nth piece, that has Chris's name all over it. I can't fathom the gentry lad's input anywhere in the design. Was this piece made just for the gentry lad's name recognition? Doc doesn't need that, he can stand on his own two feet imho.


He added the words "urban Gentry" to the dial. Takes talent. Don't think he's independently wealthy at all. Cried and moaned for long enough about his med care bills. Also had plenty of mega cheap watches. Only recently got some dearer ones once YouTube revenue started rolling in and he gets gifted watches to review.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> He added the words "urban Gentry" to the dial. Takes talent. Don't think he's independently wealthy at all. Cried and moaned for long enough about his med care bills. Also had plenty of mega cheap watches. Only recently got some dearer ones once YouTube revenue started rolling in and he gets gifted watches to review.


That's the life then eh? I think I'll stick to hard work )



valuewatchguy said:


> I think he's based out of New York, still penhouse in DT new York, yikes!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Right!!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

wat..not Hodinkee edition?

oh sorry..that would come with degraded lume , scratched crystal and dirty..And it would cost 5X more.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> wat..not Hodinkee edition?
> 
> oh sorry..that would come with degraded lume , scratched crystal and dirty..And it would cost 5X more.


exactly


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

The urban gentry - TUG

personally I don't see the appeal of the association and I was born in New York City. Hope it is not to late for you to pass the TUG.

The font thickness vs the font thickness - bezel vs dial it's a war zone with some catalina blood.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

That was a hell of an aircraft, the Catalina. At first I was all for the piece, but now learning the gentry's a youtube schmuck, I think I've lost respect for Nth. Being shilled liked that, having pieces smeared with the little guy's name... Damn. Pro-Capitalism, anti-shilling if that makes sense.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So it seems the English translation of high brushed really means highly polished in Chinese. Any way I have a dispute opened but I am surprised that I really like the polished finish. It gives new meaning to the term - I can really see you in that. ICRSYIT


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so this got dropped in the janis thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing : you will sell that money pit of case.

Seiko modding is like car tuning. You spend a load of money and when you sell the car, you can sell it for lot less. I have stock SKX007 at home and have no intention for modding. It is Perfect as is... And I have modded a few.

On the other hand, Ttsugartw (the guy behind Sharkey) sells something that is actually half "ultimate SKX mod" on bay. SKX case, solid bracelet, sapphire and 4r36 inside for 145$. Under Heimdallr brand.

Wait.. What was my point on NHT?

Oh..

It looks like docvail had left over parts and just printed TUG on dial. Here you go... Have fun.

Just... Tooo much everything on dial...

Wait.. It has 12 hr bezel...and 12 hr dial. With different font and color

Oh jeez...someone with OCD is probably having a seizure.

EDIT : is that.. A pilots triangle at 12.

Well...FFS


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> So
> 
> Why DOES a digital watch have that bezel then?


No idea, probably lots of watches that have less than useful features. Although, admittedly, this feature appears to be completely useless.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Good thing : you will sell that money pit of case.
> 
> Seiko modding is like car tuning. You spend a load of money and when you sell the car, you can sell it for lot less. I have stock SKX007 at home and have no intention for modding. It is Perfect as is... And I have modded a few.
> 
> ...


Yes it is a dive watch case with a pilot dial and a 12h bezel. And that is exactly what I planned to do with that SKX. It may not be very conventional, but I like it. What should and shouldn't go together is only dictated by a history that is no longer relevant - which makes no sense to me.
I like the style and legibility of a pilot dial. I like the functionality of a rotating 12h bezel. There you go.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Yes it is a dive watch case with a pilot dial and a 12h bezel. And that is exactly what I planned to do with that SKX. It may not be very conventional, but I like it. What should and shouldn't go together is only dictated by a history that is no longer relevant - which makes no sense to me.
> I like the style and legibility of a pilot dial. I like the functionality of a rotating 12h bezel. There you go.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Still ugly AF :-d


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Yes it is a dive watch case with a pilot dial and a 12h bezel. And that is exactly what I planned to do with that SKX. It may not be very conventional, but I like it. What should and shouldn't go together is only dictated by a history that is no longer relevant - which makes no sense to me.
> I like the style and legibility of a pilot dial. I like the functionality of a rotating 12h bezel. There you go.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


This, inspirational chinese dial model? which in turn was swiss inspired is legible. That watch is something I thought I would never say - at first appearance too legible. It quickly becomes confusingly so with the added large bezel #'s which actually detract from a simple easy to read dial. You like what you like and that's all that matters. Let's see what you can do with it.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> So it seems the English translation of high brushed really means highly polished in Chinese. Any way I have a dispute opened but I am surprised that I really like the polished finish. It gives new meaning to the term - I can really see you in that. ICRSYIT
> 
> View attachment 13114653


It's good for selfie's. You got a good one there.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So it seems the English translation of high brushed really means highly polished in Chinese. Any way I have a dispute opened but I am surprised that I really like the polished finish. It gives new meaning to the term - I can really see you in that. ICRSYIT
> 
> View attachment 13114653


Whoa is that actually you in the username photo sig? I thought it was just a random pic of Gandalf. Mighty impressive beard, friend.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> ***** H. Not only the tenuous link to Rolex homage with a line of red text but with a girls name (Catalina ffs - come on man), not only that but you have the advert for the worlds biggest sleazeball plastered on the dial?
> 
> Just no - on ALL levels. Horrific.
> 
> NO!!!!!!!


Did you see the Squale special edition he did? I would post a picture here, but I don't want to upset anyone......b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think that is the exact problem with the watch. Looks like a SKX mod. Very blah and like SKX mods, will be sold off quickly for 1/2 of what you put into it.
> 
> NTH will be good quality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Any quality it has is totally outweighed by having "The Urban Gentry" on the dial.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Whoa is that actually you in the username photo sig? I thought it was just a random pic of Gandalf. Mighty impressive beard, friend.


Blimey, good detective work George.......

........that really is a wizards beard.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Yes it is a dive watch case with a pilot dial and a 12h bezel. And that is exactly what I planned to do with that SKX. It may not be very conventional, but I like it. What should and shouldn't go together is only dictated by a history that is no longer relevant - which makes no sense to me.
> I like the style and legibility of a pilot dial. I like the functionality of a rotating 12h bezel. There you go.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Tough one are ya?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I guess Catalina was a famous plane in history. When I think of Catalina I think of Catalina Yachts sailboats. Should have just put an aircraft carrier on the dial and be done with it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I guess Catalina was a famous plane in history. When I think of Catalina I think of Catalina Yachts sailboats. Should have just put an aircraft carrier on the dial and be done with it.


Yes, it wasn't busy enough already was it......

......may be they could fit his face on it as well.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

There is a whole thread on the crapalina already.......

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-talk-about-urban-gentry-watch-aka-nth-catalina-4698813.html


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Upon further research this Catalina plane was a "flying boat". Duh, now I get it. Need a pilot's watch for flying and a dive watch in case that sucker sinks when it lands on water. Makes perfect sense. 

Confusion city, cluttered, trying to hard doesn't begin to describe it. It's what in another realm we would call a total cluster ****.

Yes, Crapalina fits.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Blimey, good detective work George.......


PW spotted it first, can't take credit

Stuff is sure flying on that Crapalina's thread and it ain't the watch. Why should we like *everything* that comes out? That's a bloody mess


----------



## handcrank1 (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm in! I vowed over a year ago to keep my "collection" at three. I sold off a few watches and tweaked my three to suit my lifestyle. They all get significant wrist time. Lately, I have been hit by the notion that I need a GMT to use during travel. I have done quite a bit of research and almost pulled the trigger once or twice. The truth is, I don't need another watch, what I need is a lifetime membership to the WPAC!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> 3. Tj boogie is officially insane in the membrane, never paid close attention to his posts before but now I'm excited for more just to read what wacky crap he's gonna write


........you're getting a reputation TJ.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

handcrank1 said:


> I'm in! I vowed over a year ago to keep my "collection" at three. I sold off a few watches and tweaked my three to suit my lifestyle. They all get significant wrist time. Lately, I have been hit by the notion that I need a GMT to use during travel. I have done quite a bit of research and almost pulled the trigger once or twice. The truth is, I don't need another watch, what I need is a lifetime membership to the WPAC!


Howdy there. Welcome aboard. We're only here for a few months more I'm afraid. What's your three watches then?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys. I just noticed that Seiko & Citizen forum, F21, split up to F21 - Seiko and F905 - Citizen. Did you know this? 

I remember raising the question a long time ago and getting the 'you're new here'. Now, all of a sudden, boom.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> PW spotted it first, can't take credit
> 
> Stuff is sure flying on that Crapalina's thread and it ain't the watch. Why should we like *everything* that comes out? That's a bloody mess


Sorry PW, credit to you.......

I agree George, we don't have to like everything that comes out and the lack of acceptance that other people aren't fan boys of certain brands is surprising to me.....


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Guys. I just noticed that Seiko & Citizen forum, F21, split up to F21 - Seiko and F905 - Citizen. Did you know this?
> 
> I remember raising the question a long time ago and getting the 'you're new here'. Now, all of a sudden, boom.


Good! It's about time.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I think that when it comes to watches WIS don't see brands they see clans.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Well.... Apparently this NTH Catalina triggers a lot of controversy, did not expect that.  (or well I suppose I expected the bashing here, but it seems to be equally polarizing outside this thread)
Some ppl seem to have some beef with the urban gentry guy. Personally I'm not really familiar with him, apart from the occasional YouTube review I encountered. So not sure what that beef is about, and outside this community probably no one would even recognize the name, so am not bothered by that. But curious whats the beef? Is it just that he's egocentric enough to put his brand name on the dial?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Well.... Apparently this NTH Catalina triggers a lot of controversy, did not expect that.  (or well I suppose I expected the bashing here, but it seems to be equally polarizing outside this thread)
> Some ppl seem to have some beef with the urban gentry guy. Personally I'm not really familiar with him, apart from the occasional YouTube review I encountered. So not sure what that beef is about, and outside this community probably no one would even recognize the name, so am not bothered by that. But curious whats the beef? Is it just that he's egocentric enough to put his brand name on the dial?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


The guy is rather pretentious, but he's harmless and his reviewing isn't bad. But for someone with what I thought was taste in watches this and the Squale are just a littli surprising......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The guy is rather pretentious, but he's harmless and his reviewing isn't bad. But for someone with what I thought was taste in watches this and the Squale are just a littli surprising......


Well, matter of taste I suppose. As for pretentiousness, if that's his biggest crime, I have no beef with the guy at all.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## handcrank1 (Mar 17, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Howdy there. Welcome aboard. We're only here for a few months more I'm afraid. What's your three watches then?


A Speedmaster Pro has been my daily wearer for years. I have a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical that I use for weekends, and a Glycine Combat Sub for use at the beach and during vacations. The HKM and Glycine were purchased because I heard about them here on WUS. Great watches!

As for being here a few more months, I'm sure there will be a 2019 version. If you are taking early reservations count me in for that club as well!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Where is the moded Heimdallr? Cannot find it on Bay?

Cheers 
G.

Edit. I meant the SKX based one?



sinner777 said:


> Good thing : you will sell that money pit of case.
> 
> Seiko modding is like car tuning. You spend a load of money and when you sell the car, you can sell it for lot less. I have stock SKX007 at home and have no intention for modding. It is Perfect as is... And I have modded a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> Where is the moded Heimdallr? Cannot find it on Bay?
> 
> Cheers
> G.
> ...


He had a few on F27 recently if memory serves. Deep Blue also makes a similar SKX homage. Not my thing, as I value originality, but DB has its share of fans among the WIS community.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Cheers !

Deepblie was way much bigger... And the SKX is already big for mebut , it kinda of works...

I found the sellings here... No bad for $130.dollars.

Cheers.

G.


son2silver said:


> He had a few on F27 recently if memory serves. Deep Blue also makes a similar SKX homage. Not my thing, as I value originality, but DB has its share of fans among the WIS community.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Yes it is a dive watch case with a pilot dial and a 12h bezel. And that is exactly what I planned to do with that SKX. It may not be very conventional, but I like it. What should and shouldn't go together is only dictated by a history that is no longer relevant - which makes no sense to me.
> I like the style and legibility of a pilot dial. I like the functionality of a rotating 12h bezel. There you go.


So, it's got things to love and things to hate. And it also seems that that specific design at the $650 pricepoint also seems to be an emotional hurdle for some.

I've seen or bought several watches with at least 200M WR, rotating bezel, and pilot dial (type A or B). The microbrands (Courg, Zulu come immediately to mind) are more reasonably priced. As I recall it, Doc roughly believes that to charge less just isn't sustainable for a watch business. In this case, since it's being sold through a dealer, I'd believe that there needs to be more margin for a dealer.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Yes it is a dive watch case with a pilot dial and a 12h bezel. And that is exactly what I planned to do with that SKX. It may not be very conventional, but I like it. What should and shouldn't go together is only dictated by a history that is no longer relevant - which makes no sense to me.
> I like the style and legibility of a pilot dial. I like the functionality of a rotating 12h bezel. There you go.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Perhaps homaging the Benrus Types 1 or 2, popular with pilots in the Vietnam war?








But with added (WW2 German) Pforzheim triangle at 12.

Not saying it's my cup of tea, but bezeled pilot watches are a thing


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> Where is the moded Heimdallr? Cannot find it on Bay?
> 
> Cheers
> G.
> ...


Here.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wish they would hurry up and get these Tudor’s in stock. Longest I’ve ever sat on funds . 

Gettin twitchy


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Wish they would hurry up and get these Tudor's in stock. Longest I've ever sat on funds .
> 
> Gettin twitchy


GT eh? well stay strong


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I tried Sno-Seal on a couple leather watchbands and am very pleased with the way it applied and soaked into the warmed up leather. We will see how it holds up in the shower. Also it really renewed and older worn strap and gave it new life in addition to waterproofing.









Made in the USA since 1933. Good stuff. This watch just seems to prefer being on leather so the shiny bracelet is in the drawer. Too much bling for this Hami after all. TMB


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Wish they would hurry up and get these Tudor's in stock. Longest I've ever sat on funds .
> 
> Gettin twitchy


I guess the long wait has you committed. Don't twitch too much or those snowflakes might melt into something else. If that were to happen you can always put it up for some dissuasion persuasion.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

The long wait will get him committed alright.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

.......it's not like a micro brand 12 months preorder wait is it? Bit of patience is required.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> .......it's not like a micro brand 12 months preorder wait is it? Bit of patience is required.


... There is hidden insult to Tudor in there somewhere. Well played...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> The long wait will get him committed alright.


Wife says I should have been committed long ago. But I think she meant something else.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Wife says I should have been committed long ago. But I think she meant something else.


Nope we're in 100% agreement


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone on WUS is already in the asylum.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyone on WUS is already in the asylum.........


Nope. Just me and the soda crackers.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Well, I don't know about the rest of you, but here in the UK we've had a glorious weekend. Sun, sun, sun. Been out three time on my mountain bike and have filled up the paddling pool for the daughter and actually got in myself. Lovely.......


Oh and its a public holiday here, even better......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, I don't know about the rest of you, but here in the UK we've had a glorious weekend. Sun, sun, sun. Been out three time on my mountain bike and have filled up the paddling pool for the daughter and actually got in myself. Lovely.......
> 
> Oh and its a public holiday here, even better......


Good for you. There is life aside from WUS. I am going on WPAC leave again but promise to report any wrist changes.

I bought a saxophone that should arrive tomorrow that I will be presenting to a young man Wed. He played in school but could not afford to keep the instrument.

The Citizen AU1040 did not get any bids so I decided to put it back on the stock leather strap and give it to my step son for his birthday on the 29th. Then I got an email from a fellow who said he missed the end of the auction and would like the watch. A minor dilemma but I decided to stick with the gifting plan. Selling watches can be as bad as buying watches. So my advice is find something else to do if you wish to avoid buying watches. 
Best wishes to all and have a happy summer.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usclassic said:


> I bought a saxophone that should arrive tomorrow that I will be presenting to a young man Wed. He played in school but could not afford to keep the instrument.


Very cool brother. There is a kindness in what you are doing that speaks volumes about your character. Hopefully it gives you an opportunity to invest in that young mans life in an eternal way as well. Take care!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No new watches for me but i have had a chance to play with a prototype from Nodus watches for a few days. I'll have to give it up at the end of this week but this is tremendous value. I think the date window execution is one of the better that i have seen on a watch lately.

Sorry for the sidebar and tempting.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> No new watches for me but i have had a chance to play with a prototype from Nodus watches for a few days. I'll have to give it up at the end of this week but this is tremendous value. I think the date window execution is one of the better that i have seen on a watch lately.
> 
> Sorry for the sidebar and tempting.
> 
> ...


I do like the Nodus watches, the Trieste Ltd editions were lovely looking. But, and there's always a but, I'm pretty much sworn off micro brands. It'd have to be something very, very special that would make me part with my money, something like a decent 40mm vintage GMT sub homage or a homage to the Tudor BB......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I do like the Nodus watches, the Trieste Ltd editions were lovely looking. But, and there's always a but, I'm pretty much sworn off micro brands. It'd have to be something very, very special that would make me part with my money, something like a decent 40mm vintage GMT sub homage or a homage to the Tudor BB......











39mm for you. Homage fanboy


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I do like the Nodus watches, the Trieste Ltd editions were lovely looking. But, and there's always a but, I'm pretty much sworn off micro brands. It'd have to be something very, very special that would make me part with my money, something like *a decent 40mm vintage GMT sub homage* or a homage to the Tudor BB......


That one was the only watch so far that had me wishing for a slightly smaller wrist..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I do like the Nodus watches, the Trieste Ltd editions were lovely looking. But, and there's always a but, I'm pretty much sworn off micro brands. It'd have to be something very, very special that would make me part with my money, something like a decent 40mm vintage GMT sub homage or a homage to the Tudor BB......


Well that's quite a change in ideology from last year. I don't disagree with you. I have gravitated towards the established brands over time myself. Though I will always have my eye on micros.

The one thing that microbrands do well that gets my attention is innovate faster. Some of that innovation is simple like responding quicker to customer desires and including lumed ceramic bezels on dive watches as a common feature. I'm not sure if Seiko would have started adding sapphire glass to their divers if consumer demand was not driving people to buy micros instead of Seiko because of the Hardlex/Sapphire issue. But it took Seiko much much longer to see the consumer preference was here to stay and respond to that. In other instances it is advances like the mass customization options that H2O / UnDone / Obris Morgan have really taken to another level. The Swatch Group and all it's history doesn't let you customize a watch to your specific setup the way some micros have made possible. NTH has pushed the limits of engineering and created the thinnest 300M dive watch on the market. Zelos continues to try different materials such as their Damascus Ti watches on their ZX series chronographs. Vistor watches have brought very unique case design (almost Haute Horlogerie) to the masses. Microbrands are actively leading the way to bringing actual watchmaking back to the United States, U.K., India, and other non-Swiss or China areas of the world.

There are many areas that micros can not compete with established brands so this isn't to say that micros are better. However, I think micros have pushed the big guys to step up their game a bit. That is a good thing for all of us.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> 39mm for you. Homage fanboy


Lovely an all that Rusty, but the Steinhart just doesn't do it for me I'm afraid :-(



georgefl74 said:


> That one was the only watch so far that had me wishing for a slightly smaller wrist..
> 
> View attachment 13120001


How big is it? Twss. ....


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

These original Benrus mil issues are so much better looking than the Catalina.

Since we're talking about micro brands, I'd like to mention my pet peeve about how so few have tackled the military aesthetic (unless you count the various Timex collaborations and Timefactors' limited releases) vs the ubiquitous Sub style divers. It's a shame since there's definitely a market need, as evident by the premium prices Marathon is charging for (relatively) sub-par quality and uninspired designs.



OhDark30 said:


> Perhaps homaging the Benrus Types 1 or 2, popular with pilots in the Vietnam war?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well that's quite a change in ideology from last year. I don't disagree with you. I have gravitated towards the established brands over time myself. Though I will always have my eye on micros.
> 
> The one thing that microbrands do well that gets my attention is innovate faster. Some of that innovation is simple like responding quicker to customer desires and including lumed ceramic bezels on dive watches as a common feature. I'm not sure if Seiko would have started adding sapphire glass to their divers if consumer demand was not driving people to buy micros instead of Seiko because of the Hardlex/Sapphire issue. But it took Seiko much much longer to see the consumer preference was here to stay and respond to that. In other instances it is advances like the mass customization options that H2O / UnDone / Obris Morgan have really taken to another level. The Swatch Group and all it's history doesn't let you customize a watch to your specific setup the way some micros have made possible. NTH has pushed the limits of engineering and created the thinnest 300M dive watch on the market. Zelos continues to try different materials such as their Damascus Ti watches on their ZX series chronographs. Vistor watches have brought very unique case design (almost Haute Horlogerie) to the masses. Microbrands are actively leading the way to bringing actual watchmaking back to the United States, U.K., India, and other non-Swiss or China areas of the world.
> 
> There are many areas that micros can not compete with established brands so this isn't to say that micros are better. However, I think micros have pushed the big guys to step up their game a bit. That is a good thing for all of us.


Well yes it has been a shift, but as our horological journeys (.....a tad pretentious as a statement :-s) have mirrored each others are you surprised?

I agree with you about micros innovating faster and bringing new designs quicker to market (on the whole......), but as a consumer I see elements I like here and there but nothing that brings a complete package that would make me part with my money (abstinence aside). As well I have an aversion to micros because of their lack of presence; with seikos I can send them to the UK seiko service centre and get them serviced at a reasonable price. I don't have the luxury of a local watchmaker.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> How big is it? Twss. ....


Lol, just 38.5mm


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think you're overstating the importance of micros vs the decision process in large brands. Seiko always had its own margins and I can't see any real changes there regarding policy. If anything they went against the tide by downgrading the movement in the new Presages, while most micros are using new 28.8k movements. The Transocean, the 051 and the other new higher mid range auto divers incoming again have their profit balance obvious by using the 6R15. That's very counter to forum culture. They are sticking to diashield and design. The new Marinemaster has sapphire added but noone knows the new pricetag yet.

No perceivable changes from the Swiss makers either. Swatch group lowers the bph in favor of higher power reserve, following Seiko in a way. Also experimenting with one-off movements in automatic Swatches and thinking of expanding them in Tissots (I think?).

Aint noone increasing WR either. And only Seiko/Citizen are playing with titanium as they have been doing for twenty years.

Checked out the thread showing micros that went extinct and 9/10 of their divers seemed pretty much the same. I don't think the big brands have a single model that resembles those. Tissot had a 300m diver similar to that look ten years ago but not anymore (can't recall the name).

They came (micros), they left, and no biggie even noticed.



valuewatchguy said:


> Well that's quite a change in ideology from last year. I don't disagree with you. I have gravitated towards the established brands over time myself. Though I will always have my eye on micros.
> 
> The one thing that microbrands do well that gets my attention is innovate faster. Some of that innovation is simple like responding quicker to customer desires and including lumed ceramic bezels on dive watches as a common feature. I'm not sure if Seiko would have started adding sapphire glass to their divers if consumer demand was not driving people to buy micros instead of Seiko because of the Hardlex/Sapphire issue. But it took Seiko much much longer to see the consumer preference was here to stay and respond to that. In other instances it is advances like the mass customization options that H2O / UnDone / Obris Morgan have really taken to another level. The Swatch Group and all it's history doesn't let you customize a watch to your specific setup the way some micros have made possible. NTH has pushed the limits of engineering and created the thinnest 300M dive watch on the market. Zelos continues to try different materials such as their Damascus Ti watches on their ZX series chronographs. Vistor watches have brought very unique case design (almost Haute Horlogerie) to the masses. Microbrands are actively leading the way to bringing actual watchmaking back to the United States, U.K., India, and other non-Swiss or China areas of the world.
> 
> There are many areas that micros can not compete with established brands so this isn't to say that micros are better. However, I think micros have pushed the big guys to step up their game a bit. That is a good thing for all of us.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I think you're overstating the importance of micros vs the decision process in large brands. Seiko always had its own margins and I can't see any real changes there regarding policy. If anything they went against the tide by downgrading the movement in the new Presages, while most micros are using new 28.8k movements. The Transocean, the 051 and the other new higher mid range auto divers incoming again have their profit balance obvious by using the 6R15. That's very counter to forum culture. They are sticking to diashield and design. The new Marinemaster has sapphire added but noone knows the new pricetag yet.
> 
> No perceivable changes from the Swiss makers either. Swatch group lowers the bph in favor of higher power reserve, following Seiko in a way. Also experimenting with one-off movements in automatic Swatches and thinking of expanding them in Tissots (I think?).
> 
> ...


Re WR. There's not much else to do - once Breitling did the steel fish at 1500m wr for a reasonable price anything else is a bit meh


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Re WR. There's not much else to do - once Breitling did the steel fish at 1500m wr for a reasonable price anything else is a bit meh


Not so much the deepest depth Rusty, rather the trend for micros to turn out 300m+ divers. The big brands aren't following in their mid range.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> I think you're overstating the importance of micros vs the decision process in large brands. Seiko always had its own margins and I can't see any real changes there regarding policy. If anything they went against the tide by downgrading the movement in the new Presages, while most micros are using new 28.8k movements. The Transocean, the 051 and the other new higher mid range auto divers incoming again have their profit balance obvious by using the 6R15. That's very counter to forum culture. They are sticking to diashield and design. The new Marinemaster has sapphire added but noone knows the new pricetag yet.
> 
> No perceivable changes from the Swiss makers either. Swatch group lowers the bph in favor of higher power reserve, following Seiko in a way. Also experimenting with one-off movements in automatic Swatches and thinking of expanding them in Tissots (I think?).
> 
> ...


You have some good points. I'll have to give that some thought. But I tend to isolate pricing strategy to a different discussion. But let me ask, do you think the current vintage reissue trend has been influenced by the reality that micros jumped on that bandwagon well before the major brands did with their own portfolios? Dagaz started doing 6105 and 6306 homages years before the SRP reissues came out......and the thought is that the 6105 re-issue is coming in 2019 for the 50th anniversary of that model. But Seiko did let the 50th anniversary of the 62MAS pass and didn't release the SLA017 unil 2 years later......so who know what they really do. But everyone is doing vintage reissues and for a large part a lot of micros started in the business doing Vintage homages.

That aside I think there are a few micros that are positioning themselves to join the ranks of the 2nd tier big brands in the next few years. And I think there are a few 2nd and 3rd tier established brands that are going to be as extinct as the micros in the thread that you referenced.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> You have some good points. I'll have to give that some thought. But I tend to isolate pricing strategy to a different discussion. But let me ask, do you think the current vintage reissue trend has been influenced by the reality that micros jumped on that bandwagon well before the major brands did with their own portfolios? Dagaz started doing 6105 and 6306 homages years before the SRP reissues came out......and the thought is that the 6105 re-issue is coming in 2019 for the 50th anniversary of that model. But Seiko did let the 50th anniversary of the 62MAS pass and didn't release the SLA017 unil 2 years later......so who know what they really do. But everyone is doing vintage reissues and for a large part a lot of micros started in the business doing Vintage homages.
> 
> That aside I think there are a few micros that are positioning themselves to join the ranks of the 2nd tier big brands in the next few years. And I think there are a few 2nd and 3rd tier established brands that are going to be as extinct as the micros in the thread that you referenced.


The last sentence may well turn out to be true. But I'm thinking Steinhart and Christopher Ward, they aren't really all that small anymore.

Regarding the reissues; micros need a moneymaker to survive while bringing in something a tad more unusual than the Parnis clones. Homages to abandoned designs make sense. But the big boys have been regurgitating their own designs for some time now. Seiko in 2000 put out the first 6159 homage, the SBDX003 along with a list of other homages to their older designs. I don't think Dagaz was in the business of homaging anything back then yet.

https://musingsofawatchaddict.wordpress.com/2014/12/16/seiko-historical-collection-the-year-2000/

They even homaged the original Landmaster with the SBDX007 just ten years after it came out. They've been homaging an old Grand Seiko design for every single year for the last 5-6 years. None else does.

Ditto for the Swiss boys, this year Omega put out the railmasters etc.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

The other day I was trying to analyze the reason why I have never bought a micro-brand. It's been difficult to put my finger on any one major factor, have not found it. While I do like some of the designs, so many are just a relatively slight design and feature modification of a name brand. The general reason that I've found for my purchases of larger name brands has simply been that I have always found a more or equally attractive piece with comparable or better features at a better price than the micro's. A better value proposition, oddly enough, better value is something that is often cited as the reason for buying micro's by those who buy them.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I’m currently on a “watchfast” wearing the same watch for several consecutive days. Have 3 other divers but haven’t been tempted to wear them, sell them, or buy anything new in 2 months. Fidelity.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> You have some good points. I'll have to give that some thought. But I tend to isolate pricing strategy to a different discussion. But let me ask, do you think the current vintage reissue trend has been influenced by the reality that micros jumped on that bandwagon well before the major brands did with their own portfolios? Dagaz started doing 6105 and 6306 homages years before the SRP reissues came out......and the thought is that the 6105 re-issue is coming in 2019 for the 50th anniversary of that model. But Seiko did let the 50th anniversary of the 62MAS pass and didn't release the SLA017 unil 2 years later......so who know what they really do. But everyone is doing vintage reissues and for a large part a lot of micros started in the business doing Vintage homages.
> 
> That aside I think there are a few micros that are positioning themselves to join the ranks of the 2nd tier big brands in the next few years. And I think there are a few 2nd and 3rd tier established brands that are going to be as extinct as the micros in the thread that you referenced.


Weren't Tudor kicking off the vintage reissue trend with the black bay?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Weren't Tudor kicking off the vintage reissue trend with the black bay?


It's been around for longer I think. The original oris chronoris for example. I agree that Steinhart and Ch Ward are no longer micro brands and they show that "once a micro needn't mean ALWAYS a micro".

The titanium 500 has 500 wr and the trident pro has 600. Ch ward also did the makaira which was 1000m so maybe there's something in that. Biggest issue with micros imho is that most of us accept we buy and sell too much (why else would we be here), and its well known that micros do tend to drop in value when second hand.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's been around for longer I think. The original oris chronoris for example. I agree that Steinhart and Ch Ward are no longer micro brands and they show that "once a micro needn't mean ALWAYS a micro".
> 
> The titanium 500 has 500 wr and the trident pro has 600. Ch ward also did the makaira which was 1000m so maybe there's something in that. Biggest issue with micros imho is that most of us accept we buy and sell too much (why else would we be here), and its well known that micros do tend to drop in value when second hand.


Dropping in value is the same with major brands. There are some exceptions, but so are there in micro land (Obris Morgan, Halios)

On the whole debate, I think micros have a bigger effect on the industry than you might think. I agree that they probably don't have a major effect on the design choices of established brands. But I think you shouldn't underestimate the force of micro brands in the market; as single brands they might not be much, but as a collective it has undeniably become a big segment of the market. The marketing slogan of disrupting the industry is funny, but when you are looking at the segment as a whole, it might not even be that far from the truth.
The Seikos and rolexes won't suffer much, but all the lesser known major brands should pay attention - especially the ones that are already struggling.

One thing I think did seep through to the established industry in tiny bits is the preorder model. Ball embraced it, and every now and then I hear some other big brand releasing a new model like that. The brands paying attention in that regard are right to do so.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> No new watches for me but i have had a chance to play with a prototype from Nodus watches for a few days. I'll have to give it up at the end of this week but this is tremendous value. I think the date window execution is one of the better that i have seen on a watch lately.


Nice looking watch. Simple and clean. Very classy and classic. And you're right about the date window. Doesn't strongly grab me, but... but... it is nice... However, since I've now missed the pre-order pricing (ended May 1st) That 33% price increase will help maintain my abstinence.

But, Doug's May 10th release might overtake abstinence.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> Nice looking watch. Simple and clean. Very classy and classic. And you're right about the date window. Doesn't strongly grab me, but... but... it is nice... However, since I've now missed the pre-order pricing (ended May 1st) That 33% price increase will help maintain my abstinence.
> 
> But, Doug's May 10th release might overtake abstinence.


I had a chance to play with it a few weeks ago. Quite nice actually. The Ti is finished well and its only 11mm thin......feels chunkier though. It is 37mm and wears like ...........37mm. Feels very toolish.

Dont know price.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's been around for longer I think. The original oris chronoris for example. I agree that Steinhart and Ch Ward are no longer micro brands and they show that "once a micro needn't mean ALWAYS a micro".
> 
> The titanium 500 has 500 wr and the trident pro has 600. Ch ward also did the makaira which was 1000m so maybe there's something in that. Biggest issue with micros imho is that most of us accept we buy and sell too much (why else would we be here), and its well known that micros do tend to drop in value when second hand.


I'd made my comments as I'm not sure that I actually see micro brands driving bigger market trends. The micro market must be relatively small.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd made my comments as I'm not sure that I actually see micro brands driving bigger market trends. The micro market must be relatively small.....


Micro in fact


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Lazy day with the doitall watch. Scratch proof WR200 gmt Chrono

Why do I need other watches again ?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've never purchased a watch from a true micro brand, although I have purchased watches from obscure brands before.

Coming to think about it, I guess the reason is that the aesthetics are quite forgettable since there are no stable and distinct design cues throughout their line of watches.

Should you take a bunch of watches including a Hamilton, a Mido, a Seiko, a Citizen, a Rado, a Certina, an Oris, an Eterna, a Tissot (even!) and remove the logo from the dial, then you'll be able to make out the brand of each one by the subtle design cues, if you've been into watches for some time now. Heck, I can now tell when a Seiko is a mod or not with a glance. But there's no corporate design identity in micros. As a result they feel generic and forgettable to me. I can name off the top of my head a lot of micro names, being in F71 for some time now, but very few watches come to mind as trademark pieces for each of those names. I've handled a Hamtun lately but I really can't remember much about that one. I think it had a cool logo. Maybe. Stocky lines. I think. 

Case in point: The usual big sellers for Steinhart could be made by a bunch of micro companies, yet there is some design identity, but its only evident in those very rare pieces Rusty specializes in.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I owned a nezumi voiture. Was actually very impressive and rather cool. Was mechaquartz tho and I kinda don’t do batteries. The finish and design were exceptional tho


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I owned a nezumi voiture. Was actually very impressive and rather cool. Was mechaquartz tho and I kinda don't do batteries. The finish and design were exceptional tho


Right, I remember hearing about Nezumi. Drew a blank from memory. Googled it. A bunch of photos pop up. Without zooming in, it could be a Vratislavia, a Dan Henry, or something completely different. And I'm not really all that versed in this micro business but still I came up with a couple of names. But they all look friggin' same. Nondescript.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> But they all look friggin' same. Nondescript.


I think that is the problem when examining anything we aren't familiar with right? You ever meet a set of identical twins and have no idea which is which......but their family members can immediately tell the difference? My wife couldn't tell the difference between any vehicle on the road......everything is just car, truck, or suv to her.

A lot of Seiko's vast portfolio is very non-descript as well. They happen to have consistent design language in their divers, Presage and higher, and Grand Seiko lines. I'm not sure the same can be said for a lot of their other offerings. They just released a SRPB91 series in their Seiko 5 line, that could easily be a microbrand release to my eyes.

















In fact outside of JLC, Omega, Rolex, Tudor, Breitling, Nomos......I'm not sure I could differentiate any of the second tier swiss brands. But much of that has to do with familiarity than consistency of design.

You are correct that most micros do not have a design language. Sometimes one release to the next feels like a hodge podge of styles. But it is only a matter of time before they figure that part of the equation out

A few brands lately are breaking from the mold and keeping a closer hold of their design philosophy.

Monta Watches




























Farer Watches



















H2O Watches





































Halios


----------



## Braad (Feb 16, 2017)

Not sure if I fit into this thread, as I have bought a watch this year (or enough parts to create what I want). However, I boldly proclaimed to my fiancé that I will not be buying another watch until our wedding in (Southern Hemisphere) spring 2019 (September-ish next year).

The only thing I will add is that I want to buy watches for my groomsmen, so whilst that might not be in 2018, it will be in my abstinence period. However, strictly no watches from me to me until the wedding


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think that is the problem when examining anything we aren't familiar with right? You ever meet a set of identical twins and have no idea which is which......but their family members can immediately tell the difference? My wife couldn't tell the difference between any vehicle on the road......everything is just car, truck, or suv to her.
> 
> A lot of Seiko's vast portfolio is very non-descript as well. They happen to have consistent design language in their divers, Presage and higher, and Grand Seiko lines. I'm not sure the same can be said for a lot of their other offerings. They just released a SRPB91 series in their Seiko 5 line, that could easily be a microbrand release to my eyes.
> 
> ...


As I said, it relates to the experienced and interested eye. Our women will definitely have an eye for bags like we do for cars or watches.

Borealis is somewhat breaking out of the indifference zone, my first thought when I saw that mashup was 'hey the hands on that solar are wrong' but the second one said 'thats no Borealis' and that's a good thing for them.

Monta screams JLC. Really.

Farer? They started on Alpinist cues (first two only miss the logo) but then drifted to non descript I'm afraid. They could have evolved it a bit.

H2o is pretty special since they are offering modular watches, although their design language is very DSSD, they get a pass but not on account of their choices rather on the lack of.

Halios just looks like what Casio would do with an automatic line, the colors, indexes, everything really is Oceanus styled. Someone loves Casio over there.

I think it's normal for a watch enthusiast starting his own brand to carry along his personal preferences. If it's a one man outfit then you'll be able to trace those influences real easy. But I have no motivation to follow the personal preferences of someone else away from the original, it's a bit equivalent to modding in my book.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Braad said:


> Not sure if I fit into this thread, as I have bought a watch this year (or enough parts to create what I want). However, I boldly proclaimed to my fiancé that I will not be buying another watch until our wedding in (Southern Hemisphere) spring 2019 (September-ish next year).
> 
> The only thing I will add is that I want to buy watches for my groomsmen, so whilst that might not be in 2018, it will be in my abstinence period. However, strictly no watches from me to me until the wedding


Buying watches as a gift doesnt count. You're still on track!!! What were you thinking of getting them? And what will YOU wear on your big day?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Braad said:


> Not sure if I fit into this thread, as I have bought a watch this year (or enough parts to create what I want). However, I boldly proclaimed to my fiancé that I will not be buying another watch until our wedding in (Southern Hemisphere) spring 2019 (September-ish next year).
> 
> The only thing I will add is that I want to buy watches for my groomsmen, so whilst that might not be in 2018, it will be in my abstinence period. However, strictly no watches from me to me until the wedding


You'll fit in just fine! Welcome to WPAC Braad......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Someone forgot the door to the looney house open and people keep straying right in.

Oh hi Brad. Glad you could join us. Take a seat right next to old Napoleon there


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> As I said, it relates to the experienced and interested eye. Our women will definitely have an eye for bags like we do for cars or watches.
> 
> Borealis is somewhat breaking out of the indifference zone, my first thought when I saw that mashup was 'hey the hands on that solar are wrong' but the second one said 'thats no Borealis' and that's a good thing for them.
> 
> ...


George I don't think we will see eye to eye on this or even come to a middle ground. I just went through the entire current JLC catalog and didn't see anything that seemed to be inspiration for Monta.......maybe the Deep Sea or Polaris after about 5 scotches. You obviously have a strong opinion on the overall discussion but to my ears it sounds a lot like the Rolex guys that say every dive watch is a derivative of the Sub because I guess it has 3 hands and a timing bezel? But equally so, I'm sure what I am promoting is not resonating with you. So I'll get off my lofty perch end this interminable debate.

On another note what do you think of the 2018 Landmasters?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> On another note what do you think of the 2018 Landmasters?












Its quite nice, save for a few points, but they're important ones.

a. The date subdial. wtf. 
it looks at first glance like a bullhead chrono. But its not. Why, oh why?

b. Size. H51.9mm x W46.8mm x D15.9mm
I'll need to see more real life photos of this one to tell whether it would fit my wrist. Definitely not for everyone. Although I have a gut feeling I could pull it off, but even my SBDD is smaller than that.

c. Movement
Automatic GMT movement never used before, most likely only serviced by authorized service centers. So why not just get a Spring Drive?

TL;DR: I'd go for a lightly used spring drive Landmaster instead.

But I do think it will sell out fast.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Someone forgot the door to the looney house open and people keep straying right in.
> 
> Oh hi Brad. Glad you could join us. Take a seat right next to old Napoleon there


Speaking of which, what ever happened to the mob knocking down the door to get in at the start of the year? Did you guys perform some on the spot miracle cures, or did the WPAC Wizards of Oz (me guilty) grant them their truly desired secret wishes?


----------



## Braad (Feb 16, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Buying watches as a gift doesnt count. You're still on track!!! What were you thinking of getting them? And what will YOU wear on your big day?


I am in a little bit of a tussle with myself over what to get them. None of them are WIS, but they do enjoy nice things in their own ways. I want something that means something to them (..I mean me, it's my money/wedding after all:-d), and is built well. Staying away from micros, and I am a JDM fan, needs sapphire, needs to be dressier/business (I'm avoiding divers and chronographs) to wear at the wedding.
I have a budget of AU$1.5k (around US$1120) total for 3 watches. I want to buy the same for all the guys, so best man gets no special treatment

my thoughts so far:
- *Seiko sarb035*: 
_Pro's_ a favourite amongst many, could be a good way to get the guys into solid Automatics, fairly dressy, quality, in budget 
_Con's_ cream dial isn't as nice as black sarb033 (which is over budget), the guys aren't watch guys so is an auto a waste?

- *Seiko sa**ry057: 
* _Pro's_ cheaper than sarb035, black dial, sapphire, etc 
_Con's_ Not as good as sarb in seemingly every way, is an auto a waste on the guys?

- *Citizen CB1070:* 
_Pro's_ titanium, sapphire, eco-drive, in budget, tech may interest the guys more than a good auto 
_Con's_ Radio Control useless in Australia, dial is a little busy with the city codes

That is currently where my mind is heading with that decision. Any other options I'm open to look at, but if I'm not feeling the watch then I'm cutting them out.

As for me on the day, well I have no idea. The Dream would be my fiancé surprise me with my (current) grail watch, the GS SBGX291 for the day. She's asked and confirmed recently and asked me to not change my mind... so... maybe I'm just dreaming! Otherwise, I have a MWC blue Collins which I think is lovely, so will probably get on the wrist. I really love the finishing and the miyota highbeat



Hornet99 said:


> You'll fit in just fine! Welcome to WPAC Braad......


thanks Hornet, I hope I can manage to save my money and enjoy the watches I already have. I got my SKX007j out over the weekend and thoroughly enjoyed the change (I wear G-shocks for work and play). Fingers crossed I can keep that up over the next 15 months!



georgefl74 said:


> Someone forgot the door to the looney house open and people keep straying right in.
> 
> Oh hi Brad. Glad you could join us. Take a seat right next to old Napoleon there


I've always been a screw loose/sandwich short of a picnic/kangaroo loose in the top paddock so I'm feeling like I'm at home:-!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Braad said:


> I am in a little bit of a tussle with myself over what to get them. None of them are WIS, but they do enjoy nice things in their own ways. I want something that means something to them (..I mean me, it's my money/wedding after all:-d), and is built well. Staying away from micros, and I am a JDM fan, needs sapphire, needs to be dressier/business (I'm avoiding divers and chronographs) to wear at the wedding.
> I have a budget of AU$1.5k (around US$1120) total for 3 watches. I want to buy the same for all the guys, so best man gets no special treatment
> 
> my thoughts so far:
> ...


Similar to the Seiko's look into the Orient Star Classics, many models, beautiful dials, finish as good or better, comparable movement. The power reserve indicator and the see through case back will make it interesting and fun. I'm not hung up on mechanicals myself. These are a great deal in my opinion and a good way to get a non-watch person to appreciate a mechanical watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Braad said:


> I am in a little bit of a tussle with myself over what to get them. None of them are WIS, but they do enjoy nice things in their own ways. I want something that means something to them (..I mean me, it's my money/wedding after all:-d), and is built well. Staying away from micros, and I am a JDM fan, needs sapphire, needs to be dressier/business (I'm avoiding divers and chronographs) to wear at the wedding.
> I have a budget of AU$1.5k (around US$1120) total for 3 watches. I want to buy the same for all the guys, so best man gets no special treatment
> 
> my thoughts so far:
> ...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hamilton, Tissot and Certina purchased from a Gray Market dealer are probably your best bets at this price. Lots of options for autos and quartz.

Follow this link to Joma for dress watches from $250-$500, should be something you like, just a place to start.

https://www.jomashop.com/watches.ht...=3&price_filter=$250-$500&style=Dress+Watches


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i bought a watch today, a hamilton khaki aviation H 64554431, IT'S 40mm x 46mm,
perfect size for me, it's got an alarm, digital chrono, rotating bezel, temperature, 
and a night light...this is like a g-shock, for me, as g-shock don't appeal....so here's
the thing, it retails for $1,400, the cheapest i could find it for online was $663 at
walmart, cheapest on amazon was $884, i got it for $399. i think i can really use
a watch like this, but i also think i can resell it for more than i paid if i don't click
with it....so was i smart today, or a dumb-ass?


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> I had a chance to play with it a few weeks ago. Quite nice actually. The Ti is finished well and its only 11mm thin......feels chunkier though. It is 37mm and wears like ...........37mm. Feels very toolish.
> 
> Dont know price.
> 
> ...


I still prefer the original


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bought a couple of Zulus today that got restocked in my favorite, dirt-cheap Chinese vendor. Also had to buy a pack of fat spring bars since I broke a couple while trying to extract them from thick straps.

I got really annoyed for spending more money in watch-related stuff even though it was ~20$. I may be cured.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

son2silver said:


> I still prefer the original


Me too. The MWW is too close for comfort to the original. One look at the dial and it feels wrong. I'd like it more if it was modern-sized.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Bought a couple of Zulus today that got restocked in my favorite, dirt-cheap Chinese vendor. Also had to buy a pack of fat spring bars since I broke a couple while trying to extract them from thick straps.
> 
> I got really annoyed for spending more money in watch-related stuff even though it was ~20$. I may be cured.


Yup you're cured. It's been emotional


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> i bought a watch today, a hamilton khaki aviation H 64554431, IT'S 40mm x 46mm,
> perfect size for me, it's got an alarm, digital chrono, rotating bezel, temperature,
> and a night light...this is like a g-shock, for me, as g-shock don't appeal....so here's
> the thing, it retails for $1,400, the cheapest i could find it for online was $663 at
> ...


If you can sell it for more than you paid then it's not dumb at all. How many you bought this year - are you on track for your own goals so far?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yup you're cured. It's been emotional


well that didn't last long. I'm in love again. Another vintage Citizen :roll:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> i bought a watch today, a hamilton khaki aviation H 64554431, IT'S 40mm x 46mm,
> perfect size for me, it's got an alarm, digital chrono, rotating bezel, temperature,
> and a night light...this is like a g-shock, for me, as g-shock don't appeal....so here's
> the thing, it retails for $1,400, the cheapest i could find it for online was $663 at
> ...


Well no, there is some flaw in the logic of resale value people often try to use as an argument.

There are 2 basic reasons to buy a watch. (1) You buy to sell for a profit, or (2) you buy because you intend to wear it.
In case 1, resale value is the only argument to buy the watch.
In case 2, the resale value doesn't matter, because you don't intend to sell it. That resale value doesn't bring you anything unless you decide to sell it.
At most it is an insurance, in case you made a mistake buying that watch and don't like it (in which case you didn't do well either). It isn't a viable argument for buying the watch.

(And I will admit I was guilty of the same logic buying my seaforth. I ended up liking the watch a LOT, so got saved there. But spent more than I should have...)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Wore my L&H again today, after putting it aside for a long while (and its up for sale). Am clearly missing a sporty/dive kind of watch in my collection, which is why I decided to give this one a spin again. 
But after a day, it merely confirmed its for sale status. Too big mainly.

It has me torn. I did pull the trigger on the NTH Catalina, to fill exactly that sporty/dive spot I am missing. But that takes till October to get produced and delivered... 
I am tempted to buy something cheap intermittently, filling that spot till the Catalina arrives, but that feels kind of stupid. I could also decide to withdraw the Orthos or Turtle from f29, but in the end I really feel they are too big, so not sure that will keep the temptation at bay...









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Wore my L&H again today, after putting it aside for a long while (and its up for sale). Am clearly missing a sporty/dive kind of watch in my collection, which is why I decided to give this one a spin again.
> But after a day, it merely confirmed its for sale status. Too big mainly.
> 
> It has me torn. I did pull the trigger on the NTH Catalina, to fill exactly that sporty/dive spot I am missing. But that takes till October to get produced and delivered...
> ...


If you really, really must buy something I'd sack off the Catalina and go for a mini Turtle. Great watch and good price.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If you really, really must buy something I'd sack off the Catalina and go for a mini Turtle. Great watch and good price.......


Lol.. ya I know your stance on the Catalina. Tastes differ is all I can say.
That mini turtle doesn't warm me. It doesn't have the X-factor of its bigger brother. If they had litterally scaled it down, keeping the design and proportions the same, that would work for me. But the mini turtle as it is doesn't.

Thinking I might look if I can find a nice trade for the turtle or orthos. That's probably the best route.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Wimads said:


> Lol.. ya I know your stance on the Catalina. Tastes differ is all I can say.
> That mini turtle doesn't warm me. It doesn't have the X-factor of its bigger brother. If they had litterally scaled it down, keeping the design and proportions the same, that would work for me. But the mini turtle as it is doesn't.
> 
> Thinking I might look if I can find a nice trade for the turtle or orthos. That's probably the best route.
> ...


You can also save up for a true GMT watch. I go back and forth on 12 hour bezel; as much as I like the ingenuity I reckon it still means paying premium for a three hander. And GMT movements tend to use higher quality components anyway.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Good on ya for breaking the spell!!

As I understand it, buying straps is within the parameters of the WPAC general rules.

Would you mind sharing the link to the Zulu straps that you ordered? I happen to be looking for inexpensive Zulus, myself.



georgefl74 said:


> Bought a couple of Zulus today that got restocked in my favorite, dirt-cheap Chinese vendor. Also had to buy a pack of fat spring bars since I broke a couple while trying to extract them from thick straps.
> 
> I got really annoyed for spending more money in watch-related stuff even though it was ~20$. I may be cured.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Good on ya for breaking the spell!!
> 
> As I understand it, buying straps is within the parameters of the WPAC general rules.
> 
> Would you mind sharing the link to the Zulu straps that you ordered? I happen to be looking for inexpensive Zulus, myself.


PM sent


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

son2silver said:


> I still prefer the original


Surely but since it was only in production for about 2 years nearly 30 years ago, the odds of owning one are limited. Plus the originals 35mm size would take some getting used to. The distressed case and fancy movement are certainly irreplaceable.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> If you can sell it for more than you paid then it's not dumb at all. How many you bought this year - are you on track for your own goals so far?


i am on track i have sold way, way more than i thought i could...i am modifying
what i have, so sort of fine tuning a collection that was above 40 and is now
down to about 24. i did buy the doxa poseidon cheaply when it was first offered,
and that was really supposed to be my watch for the year, but i keep seeing 
this watch offered for more then $1,000, and i think it might just have some
real utility for me, and keep wear and tear off my vintage watches, too.

but, it's my second new watch this year, that's a lapse, i tell myself i can sell
them both and not lose any money, maybe even make a bit, but that seems like 
rationalizing....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> i am on track i have sold way, way more than i thought i could...i am modifying
> what i have, so sort of fine tuning a collection that was above 40 and is now
> down to about 24. i did buy the doxa poseidon cheaply when it was first offered,
> and that was really supposed to be my watch for the year, but i keep seeing
> ...


Sounds like me! Even my total is the same - 24! Spooky


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I'm down to 2. Toothbras! Sell me a Rolex


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

peterr said:


> i bought a watch today, a hamilton khaki aviation H 64554431, IT'S 40mm x 46mm,
> perfect size for me, it's got an alarm, digital chrono, rotating bezel, temperature,
> and a night light...this is like a g-shock, for me, as g-shock don't appeal....so here's
> the thing, it retails for $1,400, the cheapest i could find it for online was $663 at
> ...


Insufficient info. Textbook buying for me is:
1 Take the take to find something I really like.
2 Give it the test of time to make sure I still want it as much or more, or that something more appealing has not replaced it.
3 Patiently wait for a very good deal, in case it doesn't work out as expected I can flip it without a major loss or possibly even profit.



georgefl74 said:


> well that didn't last long. I'm in love again. Another vintage Citizen :roll:


Quick reminder why you're here with the rest of us uh? Interned.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm on the verge of abstinence suicide.

It may be too late, but, bash 'em, trash 'em, dissuade.......... or persuade?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I'm on the verge of abstinence suicide.
> 
> It may be too late, but, bash 'em, trash 'em, dissuade.......... or persuade?


Those are negatives, Ghostrider. Abstinence sucks, I'm going through a period of fiending right now -- but these are just short term fixes, that would be followed soon by regret. Much like the Hamilton I assume? And then more regret, and bad self-talk "argh I can't stop buying, and my spending's out of control!". I could be wrong about your financial situation, you could have unending monies. Even if that's the case, it comes down to our dignity, our personal ethics and discipline.

We can do it PetWatch bro, pick a watch you have and like/love, and focus on how much you enjoy that watch. Instead of focusing on how much you want another watch, do a mod, or just pick a watch and enjoy it aesthetically. Wear it for a week, and then pick another...

We're stronger than temptation |>


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Insufficient info. Textbook buying for me is:
> 1 Take the take to find something I really like.
> 2 Give it the test of time to make sure I still want it as much or more, or that something more appealing has not replaced it.
> 3 Patiently wait for a very good deal, in case it doesn't work out as expected I can flip it without a major loss or possibly even profit.
> ...


the watch i bought for $399 this morning is now +$500....so i do think i was smart, in that i can sell it easily for no loss,
it's impulse buying with a high price that i always regret...anyway, we'll see, but i think i can recoup on this one easily,
and at times, i have made a little on resale later. we'll see...i did not buy this watch without comparison shopping first....
it was very premeditated....


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

peterr said:


> the watch i bought for $399 this morning is now +$500....so i do think i was smart, in that i can sell it easily for no loss,
> it's impulse buying with a high price that i always regret...anyway, we'll see, but i think i can recoup on this one easily,
> and at times, i have made a little on resale later. we'll see...i did not buy this watch without comparison shopping first....
> it was very premeditated....


The deal is great, so good on that end. It seems this is something you wanted and gave some thought to, that makes it smart. As you say impulse buys at high prices, and I'll add at any price, usually don't turn out well. When we buy expecting to like it and keep for a while only to be disappointed once we get it is very unpleasant, not to mention the hassle of having to flip it for a gain or loss. A loss makes it worse. Buying the deal because it's too good to pass up has the same results.

Hope it's the one you've been looking for. Keep us updated.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

peterr said:


> the watch i bought for $399 this morning is now +$500....so i do think i was smart, in that i can sell it easily for no loss,
> it's impulse buying with a high price that i always regret...anyway, we'll see, but i think i can recoup on this one easily,
> and at times, i have made a little on resale later. we'll see...i did not buy this watch without comparison shopping first....
> it was very premeditated....


Very rarely does a $100 savings transalate into a smart buy that guarantees a profit. ESPECIALLY on watches that show up on the gray market sites. Hamilton is only beaten by Victorinox for bad flip potential. Sorry.

30-40% less than market value is what you need to target if you are wanting to have a profitable flip.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I'm on the verge of abstinence suicide.
> 
> It may be too late, but, bash 'em, trash 'em, dissuade.......... or persuade?


As much as I love citizen Eco drive watches I think that you need to step away from the keyboard and go and lie down in a quiet dark room......

.......when you have done that you might just realise that you have had a luck escape. I mean seriously, those are ugly. I mean UGLY. I didn't realise that citizen were still selling models from the 1980s!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I'm on the verge of abstinence suicide.
> 
> It may be too late, but, bash 'em, trash 'em, dissuade.......... or persuade?


Well that's a fat design, interesting as an alpha but someone forgot to trim in beta. Sides should have been more elegant. You're checking specs thinking 'hassle free moonphase chrono, why not' and then this beast comes up.

I dunno, Citizen had so nice clean designs up to the late eighties, after that you catch the occasional glimpse of what they can do (Commando and their new The Citizen line) but they are letting out mostly horrendous very un-Japanese designs to the rest of us. Sort of like their designers getting the order to make watches for the US market, went online and picked Invicta as the brand that represents that taste.

Much unlike what I have in my sights now ;-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I'm on the verge of abstinence suicide.
> 
> It may be too late, but, bash 'em, trash 'em, dissuade.......... or persuade?


I owned one of these. Signature grand complications. The good- they look amazing IRL, they wear great and they are not just another meh watch. In short it's unique which is rare in watchdom.

The bad? Well - legibility was one thing, as there was so much going on. There is s tiny bit of lume but they shouldn't have bothered. Hard as a mofo to resell if and when the desire to get rid kicks in (and it will). Admirable tech but I think they were just showing off what they could cram on the dial rather than designing a perfect dress wAtch with complication. I'll call it a mini bash


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Very rarely does a $100 savings transalate into a smart buy that guarantees a profit. ESPECIALLY on watches that show up on the gray market sites. Hamilton is only beaten by Victorinox for bad flip potential. Sorry.
> 
> 30-40% less than market value is what you need to target if you are wanting to have a profitable flip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Very true, a friend got ahold of a few Hamiltons at bulk sale pricing cause his girlfriend was working there and they are running internal bazaar sales of items that don't get sold when the lineup changes. So he bought three watches at -70% and even -80% MSRP, with official written guarantee, thinking he'd make a killing. He's put them up for 30% off, then 40%, four months passed now still no sale.

Usually when a watch is heavily discounted that means that the 'package' (design, brand, quality, price) is vastly unattractive. Since the only thing amendable in this package is price, price gets hammered. That doesn't mean you'll mange to sell it at a higher price. The only way from there is down.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I didn't realise that citizen were still selling models from the 1980s!


If only..


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Dang you Doug! MWW Rattler.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Very rarely does a $100 savings transalate into a smart buy that guarantees a profit. ESPECIALLY on watches that show up on the gray market sites. Hamilton is only beaten by Victorinox for bad flip potential. Sorry.
> 
> 30-40% less than market value is what you need to target if you are wanting to have a profitable flip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


i bought it from Ashford, i had trouble checking out, somehow in the course of doing it i got
a further discount, it went from $499 to $399, again, this is a watch that is out there, and it's
cheapest price is $685 in a box store, more than that on amazon. now the price on ashford
is back up to over $500....anyway, i hope i like the watch, maybe it was a dumb buy, it certainly
fills a niche in my collection, i never had an analog/digital hybrid, or a watch with a thermometer


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

peterr said:


> i bought it from Ashford, i had trouble checking out, somehow in the course of doing it i got
> a further discount, it went from $499 to $399, again, this is a watch that is out there, and it's
> cheapest price is $685 in a box store, more than that on amazon. now the price on ashford
> is back up to over $500....anyway, i hope i like the watch, maybe it was a dumb buy, it certainly
> fills a niche in my collection, i never had an analog/digital hybrid, or a watch with a thermometer


If you like the watch then its all good. I was just talking about the idead of it being a safe bet from a flipping potential. I'm sure its a nice watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$250 is an incredible pre-order price


fearlessleader said:


> Dang you Doug! MWW Rattler.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

[email protected]%....

you guys were right. the hamilton is a p.o.s. it came today, very fast delivery,
it has [email protected]%ing mirrored numbers on the dial that are not apparent in the
advertising....very glitzy, not my speed at all, and you would need to study 
the watch for a few hours to operate it properly for alarm and temperature,
etc....looks like i'm sticking with my bellmatic, and sticking my head out the 
window.

i'm returning it, easier than reselling....i'm sorry that i did not heed the
sage advice of cooler heads, my bad....and i have so many amazingly beautiful
watches that i can wear, it is so stupid to ever buy another one....unless it's
a yellow doxa that can resell easily....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

[email protected]%....

you guys were right. the hamilton is a p.o.s. it came today, very fast delivery,
it has [email protected]%ing mirrored numbers on the dial that are not apparent in the
advertising....very glitzy, not my speed at all, and you would need to study 
the watch for a few hours to operate it properly for alarm and temperature,
etc....looks like i'm sticking with my bellmatic, and sticking my head out the 
window.

i'm returning it, easier than reselling....i'm sorry that i did not heed the
sage advice of cooler heads, my bad....and i have so many amazingly beautiful
watches that i can wear, it is so stupid to ever buy another one....unless it's
a yellow doxa that can resell easily....

sorry about the double-post, seemed like a site hiccup or something....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Even the yellow doxa may not be as easy as you think. The 50th anniversary 300t models were LE and they regularly sell preowned for 10-15% of their original retail. They do sell quick and the yellow should fare better than average on resale. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> [email protected]%....
> 
> you guys were right. the hamilton is a p.o.s. it came today, very fast delivery,
> it has [email protected]%ing mirrored numbers on the dial that are not apparent in the
> ...


Doxa season is over mate. Beware


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Doxa season is over mate. Beware


Are doxas subjected to seasonal variations?!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rattler looks good enough but its not just a question of historical significance, fancy movement or brand loyalty. The original design is just _perfect_. I mean, look at the balance between the hours, the indexes, the logo, the hands. Everything in that dial is proportioned and in total accordance to each other. I would have bought one long time ago if it wasn't so darn small. Still, every single time one comes up for sale, I get goose bumps.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

aargh what's up with the double posts again, this forum is collapsing upon itself


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Are doxas subjected to seasonal variations?!


Yup. They're hot every fifteen years (give or take a few). :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Yup. They're hot every fifteen years (give or take a few). :-d


That's not a seasonal variation George.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Rattler looks good enough but its not just a question of historical significance, fancy movement or brand loyalty. The original design is just _perfect_. I mean, look at the balance between the hours, the indexes, the logo, the hands. Everything in that dial is proportioned and in total accordance to each other. I would have bought one long time ago if it wasn't so darn small. Still, every single time one comes up for sale, I get goose bumps.
> 
> View attachment 13130095


You are kidding me right? Perfect design ? ! ?

So whatever hour it's at the hour hand covers the number - so what's the point of the numbers and while I'm at it the counter balance on that second hand is silly big, as is the bezel which looks big enough to suggest they could put an insert in it - ?

Oh and that date window - ***** H - stop drinking man that's horrific


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You are kidding me right? Perfect design ? ! ?
> 
> So whatever hour it's at the hour hand covers the number - so what's the point of the numbers and while I'm at it the counter balance on that second hand is silly big, as is the bezel which looks big enough to suggest they could put an insert in it - &#55358;&#56622;
> 
> Oh and that date window - ***** H - stop drinking man that's horrific


Au contraire, having the hour hand land in the middle of the numbers is genious; its perfectly symmetric with every hour while if it was pointing say to the beginning of a single digit it would cover a portion of a double digit (or if it was meant to point at the second digit then it would fall short of the single digit) ergo perfect.

Minute and seconds hand point perfectly where they're supposed to.

The large counterbalance of the seconds hand provides legibility; remember this is a small watch and the needle thin seconds hand will be hard to notice on occasion. Also provides for a hypnotizing trick with the 28,8kbph silk smoothness.

Date window simple and smooth edged; can't see what your problem is there


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> That's not a seasonal variation George.........


It is, on Jupiter


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

General comments.

I'm just one of those flawed carbon based units firmly entrenched in the 99%, so I can only choose one instead of one each of the 21 flavors. And to quote Calvin and Hobbes: Calvin: “OK , so we didn't' learn any big lesson, sue me.” Hobbes: “Live and don't learn, that's us”. 

The Citizen line is indeed very attractive and good value but two things have kept me from looking for deals on these up to now. One is price creep, something to watch out for in this or any hobby and two is they're too dressy for me. I like a sportier look.

I can feel good about this purchase, textbook for me unlike so many others. Been admiring it a very long time, have seen in person, the attraction has grown and patiently waited for a great deal. This is one of those times I make exception to legibility in favor of an overall attractive and unique design, a subjective attribute. I have been looking for a moon phase for quite a while and while I like the traditional design I like the uniqueness of this one. And though it has the trimmings of a dress watch I think it equally looks good in the casual dept. The inescapable ultimate test will be wearing it.

I'll just call it the exception for the year since being back here.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Au contraire, having the hour hand land in the middle of the numbers is genious; its perfectly symmetric with every hour while if it was pointing say to the beginning of a single digit it would cover a portion of a double digit (or if it was meant to point at the second digit then it would fall short of the single digit) ergo perfect.
> 
> Minute and seconds hand point perfectly where they're supposed to.
> 
> ...


The date windows position
The lazy skewed angle of the date numeral 
It's awful.
Sorry George if you like it but it really just looks like a wee boys first watch - thinking $9.99 from Walmart


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Rattler looks good enough but its not just a question of historical significance, fancy movement or brand loyalty. The original design is just _perfect_. I mean, look at the balance between the hours, the indexes, the logo, the hands. Everything in that dial is proportioned and in total accordance to each other. I would have bought one long time ago if it wasn't so darn small. Still, every single time one comes up for sale, I get goose bumps.
> 
> View attachment 13130095


Well George, design aesthetics are subjective, symmetry and balance no so much, especially when in context. The hr. numbers appear tightly grouped, condensed in space and slightly oversized. The inner markers look exaggerated, bold. The hour hand with it's squared off end is an eclipse coming through disrupting the balance and symmetry of the numbers. That rectangle of an hour hand has to go, it breaks symmetry and balance with the min. hand that is doing it's job. By the way in a smoothly rotating hr. hand the brake in perfect balance were it precisely points to the center of the hour is inevitable. All in all too exaggerated tightly bunched together for me. I have also found that a large bold sec. hand counter balance detracts from a clean dial and legibility. Not to bust your goose bumps, it is an attractive very legible dial.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> The date windows position
> The lazy skewed angle of the date numeral
> It's awful.
> Sorry George if you like it but it really just looks like a wee boys first watch - thinking $9.99 from Walmart


I said it was attractive. Must qualify that, a la $9.99 Walmart special level.

And why do people think 28,8kbph is smooth? Nothing about it is, just less jittery, stuttering, jumpy...........


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Even the yellow doxa may not be as easy as you think. The 50th anniversary 300t models were LE and they regularly sell preowned for 10-15% of their original retail. They do sell quick and the yellow should fare better than average on resale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


i

i have never lost money buying and then re-selling any doxa, not a 1200t and not a 300t reissue,
and i think the yellows are going to hold their value, assuming they don't reissue more divingstars....
i am hoping the lume is better than just halfway decent on this one....300t was lumed like a hong
kong hommage....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rusty, PW, thanks for your perspectives gents, it goes w/o saying anything we bring up here is subject to a good bashing.

My sticking point is size, I'd own a SUS already if it wasn't so darn small, or if I had gone the other way and expanded the collection instead of shrinking it down.

The Rattler would be tempting and I think its very good value but I don't want to own watches I'm not 110% fond of anymore. In fact its time I sold a couple.

*EDIT*: Well... I caved in. :-x Pre-ordered the Rattler with the silver sunburst. Just too good an opportunity to let it pass me by. Its my birthday today after all. b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Rusty, PW, thanks for your perspectives gents, it goes w/o saying anything we bring up here is subject to a good bashing.
> 
> My sticking point is size, I'd own a SUS already if it wasn't so darn small, or if I had gone the other way and expanded the collection instead of shrinking it down.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday George!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

FFS I am away for few days...

And hell breaks loose.

Citizen Signature? Sure... Great if you are going to wear it with stonewashed pleated jeans and waistbag. It will look great with Titanium gold combo.

It looks like worse elements of 90s Festinas mocked up together.










SUS homage!?

Find and wear the right thing in all of its 34 mm glory!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> SUS homage!?
> 
> Find and wear the right thing in all of its 34 mm glory!


You're right. I own two great military divers already and I'm not growing another wrist anytime soon. I'm also not growing fond of low beat low spec'd Seiko movements. If I really want a SUS I can get one tomorrow.

Pre-order cancelled. Sticking to plan A, Citizen 300m diver is the designated exception when it gets repaired and I must sell another watch soon to make room for it.

Birthday, smurthday. I'm only getting older anyway.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> You're right. I own two great military divers already and I'm not growing another wrist anytime soon. I'm also not growing fond of low beat low spec'd Seiko movements. If I really want a SUS I can get one tomorrow.
> 
> Pre-order cancelled. Sticking to plan A, Citizen 300m diver is the designated exception when it gets repaired and I must sell another watch soon to make room for it.
> 
> Birthday, smurthday. I'm only getting older anyway.


Happy Birthday George, well done! Now go celebrate in a meaningful way that creates memories that outlast material things.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Happy Birthday George, well done! Now go celebrate in a meaningful way that creates memories that outlast material things.


......go out and get utterly hammered then?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> ......go out and get utterly hammered then?


That'll do it. Tomorrow he won't remember how many watches he ordered till they start showing up in the mail.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> That'll do it. Tomorrow he won't remember how many Invictas he ordered till they start showing up in the mail.


FTFY......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> FTFY......


There's a couple of Invictas I do like actually. :-d


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Pssst, everyone has their favorite secret Invicta crush.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Pssst, everyone has their favorite secret Invicta crush.


........really PW? Spill the beans.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday George!

To celebrate, I did a charity 5k. It helped that it was sponsored by a local microbrewery and I got a free beer.

My Casio doesn't get worn often but is perfect for these events.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Happy birthday George!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> ........really PW? Spill the beans.


No secret here, been scratching the Big Fat Itch for quite some time now. I think George is the one who needs to come clean. C'mon George, stop pretending with all those Seiko GS and The Citizen watches, show us what you really like.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm not a hater by any means.

Really like what they did with the Grand Diver Gen II. I could have easily bought one but it came out about the same time I did a complete switch to titanium watches. Full black on black.










The new Triple Combat is the right size and looks...but plain quartz










Also the titanium Sea Hunter with a SW200. Just that bit larger than I could bear


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Why the invicta logo on the dial is so huge? As if the watch is not big enough.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

May come as a shock to some, but Invicta used to be your average (real) Swiss company up to the quartz crisis. Caught a glimpse of that past on eBay a couple of months ago 









It would be cool if they did a modern sized reissue at 52mm


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> (...)
> 
> It would be cool if they did a modern sized reissue at 52mm




.
.
.

Seriously though, at 38-40mm that would be a good looking reissue. If they'd dig into "their" history and come up with some "heritage" line of mid size watches, powered by seiko movements. I think I might actually forgive the fact it isn't really "their" heritage, and be willing to look past the incredulous pricing strategies.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...


But why Seiko movt? they can put a Sellita in that and sell it, truly Swiss. Strange how they didn't catch up on the reissue thing yet actually.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Given the huge, no pun intended, number of watches and styles Invicta has it's hard to believe there isn't an appealing one for everyone. They used to be the affordable Swiss watch in its early history that dates back to the 1800's. Today they lay claim to Swiss exclusivity in order to justify their ludicrous pricing model that occasionally rips off an unsuspecting customer. 

Trivia: The Affordables forum, F71, started out as the ____________?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> But why Seiko movt? they can put a Sellita in that and sell it, truly Swiss. Strange how they didn't catch up on the reissue thing yet actually.


Because they already use seiko movements. Though maybe they also have some with sellita movements, not aware of that.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Because they already use seiko movements. Though maybe they also have some with sellita movements, not aware of that.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


They are not adverse to using different movements. Have used, ETA 2824-2 on their 9937 diver, SW200 on several models, in addition to other movements.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Because they already use seiko movements. Though maybe they also have some with sellita movements, not aware of that.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I was about to add that there are some high end models with ETA calibers incl. 7750, 2824, 2893 etc ('Reserve' line) and went on eBay for examples...guess what I found...

Supposedly produced in early 2000, 42mm, ETA 2824.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Crap. I bought a snk805 on ebay to do a Sinn project with. Now I need to get the parts from yobokies.

Whereas, there is a finished project on there that's not quite perfect as to what I want.

I also just fell in love with this older Seiko. Though I know the bracelet will never fit my tiny wrist.

It appears the slope has been slipped.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I also just fell in love with this older Seiko. Though I know the bracelet will never fit my tiny wrist.
> 
> It appears the slope has been slipped.


Mumbai special alert. That's not a Seiko it's a Feiko, assembled in India from spare parts, mostly not even OEM, beware.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, abstinence has its sad moments.

Decided which one goes, in favor of the Citizen diver; its the only non-Japanese watch, the Philip Caribbean. Stunning watch but not getting any wrist time.

Listed yesterday morning on eBay, sold this morning. Farewell sweet Italian prince, your sunny days in the Mediterranean are over. Off you go, to the gloomy shores of England.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info. That's a bummer.


georgefl74 said:


> Mumbai special alert. That's not a Seiko it's a Feiko, assembled in India from spare parts, mostly not even OEM, beware.


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Thanks for the info. That's a bummer.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


If you're into that style you should look elsewhere; clearly not something Seiko would ever produce.

You could try HMT I guess. They are made in India after all. https://hmtwatch.weebly.com/


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well, abstinence has its sad moments.
> 
> Decided which one goes, in favor of the Citizen diver; its the only non-Japanese watch, the Philip Caribbean. Stunning watch but not getting any wrist time.
> 
> Listed yesterday morning on eBay, sold this morning. Farewell sweet Italian prince, your sunny days in the Mediterranean are over. Off you go, to the gloomy shores of England.


Eek. I'd chop my arm off before I sold that gem ☹


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Eek. I'd chop my arm off before I sold that gem ☹


It's only a watch Rusty and he's got plenty of others.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Eek. I'd chop my arm off before I sold that gem ️


Whq doyounthink im typing lke that


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> If you're into that style you should look elsewhere; clearly not something Seiko would ever produce.
> 
> You could try HMT I guess. They are made in India after all. https://hmtwatch.weebly.com/


Have you seen some of the Singaporean special editions they have released? Style is not always in order

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Have you seen some of the Singaporean special editions they have released? Style is not always in order
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Singaporean? no I haven't! do tell :-d

Thai actually. And those were designed by the local dealership so you can't really count them.

Although I've had a couple and they are stunning.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Singaporean? no I haven't! do tell :-d
> 
> Thai actually. And those were designed by the local dealership so you can't really count them.
> 
> Although I've had a couple and they are stunning.


Well you got lucky I guess


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

badabing badabang badaboom. sheesh.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Eek. I'd chop my arm off before I sold that gem ☹


Here ya go bro. It'llcomehandyoneday.








Completments of WPCnoAbay.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Here ya go bro. It'llcomehandyoneday.
> 
> View attachment 13137951
> 
> Completments of WPCnoAbay.


looks like a decent bone saw....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Here ya go bro. It'llcomehandyoneday.
> 
> View attachment 13137951
> 
> Completments of WPCnoAbay.


looks like a decent bone saw....


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Well, abstinence has its sad moments.
> 
> Decided which one goes, in favor of the Citizen diver; its the only non-Japanese watch, the Philip Caribbean. Stunning watch but not getting any wrist time.
> 
> Listed yesterday morning on eBay, sold this morning. Farewell sweet Italian prince, your sunny days in the Mediterranean are over. Off you go, to the gloomy shores of England.


I've had the quartz version of this same watch in my eBay watch list for months. It's a beauty.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I've had the quartz version of this same watch in my eBay watch list for months. It's a beauty.


Don't buy it! Apparently you have cut your arm off if you own one.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I've had the quartz version of this same watch in my eBay watch list for months. It's a beauty.


They're very nice watches, surprisingly well made for the money. Owned another one as well (with a very nice enamel dial) but at the end of the day they're very dressy and I'm gravitating towards big badass divers, not the flashy type.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't buy it! Apparently you have cut your arm off if you own one.


Some people are into pain and self harm 
Dont judge


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Are we in the middle of a European Holiday I'm unaware of? No posts for an entire day and the thread was on page 2, FFS...

This one may need some bashing. Yema Superman re-issue, 40mm x 10.8mm and priced at $690.

https://wilsonwatchworks.com/?olsPage=products/yema-superman-black-dial-limited-edition









In house Maison Ambre movement (no idea if that's good or bad), sort of dressy, longish lugs, mineral crystal.

Another one I'm not on the ledge for but I've been drawn to different lately and this one is different.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Are we in the middle of a European Holiday I'm unaware of? No posts for an entire day and the thread was on page 2, FFS...
> 
> This one may need some bashing. Yema Superman re-issue, 40mm x 10.8mm and priced at $690.
> 
> ...


This is more like kryptonite. Which hand is which? Is the the min. hand the hour hand? Is the second hand the min. hand? What's with the little fella so far away from everything except the date? Are those 5 min markers or min markers? Does the crown pull part of the bezel out to let the Yema out? What the hell is this? Have you been looking for watches in .........s again? This isn't different, this is confused, both of ya.


----------



## Tango Alpha (Apr 16, 2018)

Well...too late for me! Maybe I’ll have better luck next year. 

However, I would like to add that as WUS member I support all of you from the nasty habit of accumulating watches and I encourage you all to shed yourselves of such worldly possessions and know what it feels like to be free. Liberate yourselves now!

Because I care so much...for all of you. I will make the sacrifice to permit you to send me your watches for safe keeping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tango Alpha said:


> Well...too late for me! Maybe I'll have better luck next year.
> 
> However, I would like to add that as WUS member I support all of you from the nasty habit of accumulating watches and I encourage you all to shed yourselves of such worldly possessions and know what it feels like to be free. Liberate yourselves now!
> 
> ...


Please put your home address below and all our watches will be sent to you ASAP.......

........of course we wouldn't send you anything else interesting and abuse your trust in us b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> This is more like kryptonite. Which hand is which? Is the the min. hand the hour hand? Is the second hand the min. hand? What's with the little fella so far away from everything except the date? Are those 5 min markers or min markers? Does the crown pull part of the bezel out to let the Yema out? What the hell is this? Have you been looking for watches in .........s again? This isn't different, this is confused, both of ya.


This. And it doesn't have sapphire crystal, and doesn't come on bracelet, and .....

well I think you covered the rest


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Are we in the middle of a European Holiday I'm unaware of? No posts for an entire day and the thread was on page 2, FFS...
> 
> This one may need some bashing. Yema Superman re-issue, 40mm x 10.8mm and priced at $690.
> 
> ...


This looks nice, I'd dish out the extra $$ for the bracelet version. Hands are quirky but my main beef is with that strange thing at 3'. I read its a 'safety brake'? is that supposed to keep the bezel from turning by itself? ugly little detail.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> This looks nice, I'd dish out the extra $$ for the bracelet version. Hands are quirky but my main beef is with that strange thing at 3'. I read its a 'safety brake'? is that supposed to keep the bezel from turning by itself? ugly little detail.


Ah, so it does have a function... Was scratching my head over that one.
So basically it is a brake on the bezel, needed because the bezel ratchet is so crappily made it turns by the flow of water?

Also, mineral crystal at that price is really not excusable...

The minute "track" is silly... They should have moved the hour markers a bit inward so there at least could be a complete track, or just have skipped the half assed track all together..

And what's with that red dot on the seconds hand..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> This. And it doesn't have sapphire crystal, and doesn't come on bracelet, and .....
> 
> well I think you covered the rest


It can be had with a bracelet, but at 750 euros it seems a tad pricey for me. No sapphire for that price is crazy.......

Having said that the vintage styling is attractive, apart from the viewing window, frame thingy over the bezel at 3, I mean wtf?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's not a bad homage to the 60s Superman, hands, crown lock and all









Pic and more info: http://www.shucktheoyster.com/yema-superman-vintage-bakelite-diver/

I agree about the fudged minute track, but given what the originals now go for (these were big with French yachtsmen in the 60s/70s and are a bit of a cult thing now) the price makes sorta sense

But yes, based on components and not buying into the heritage, a bit steep


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Another pic. Shame about the crystal and I agree it's too expensive for the specs, IMO. I actually like the bezel brake, size and vintage feel without the aged lume.

Does any one know details regarding the movement?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

what is up with the caliper-looking thing at 3 o'clock? is it a brake, or a locking
mechanism?

i was unaware of this watch and it's cult, i could see how if you're in that cult,
you might love it. but i haven't drunk that kool-aid....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> what is up with the caliper-looking thing at 3 o'clock? is it a brake, or a locking
> mechanism?
> 
> i was unaware of this watch and it's cult, i could see how if you're in that cult,
> you might love it. but i haven't drunk that kool-aid....


ah, i see from that last excellent photo, it is a brake. i hate it. i just want to
turn my effing bezel when i feel like it....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Original yema had that brake because they could not solve the problem of friction bezel to lock.

So it was ad-hoc solution.

As it comes to movement only 29 jewels movement that comes to mind is chinese.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yema's had a deal with Seiko for quartz engines. It sounds very unlikely they developed an automatic movement by themselves.

Also this old friend came to visit. Cleaned it up and timing it after movement inspection and fresh battery went in. Crispy goodness. Was the runner up for 2018's exception.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Original yema had that brake because they could not solve the problem of friction bezel to lock.
> 
> So it was ad-hoc solution.
> 
> As it comes to movement only 29 jewels movement that comes to mind is chinese.


Movement is apparently in house with 31 rubies and entirety designed and made in France, how true that is I don't know......

https://yema.com/pages/savoir-faire-yema


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Movement is apparently in house with 31 rubies and entirety designed and made in France, how true that is I don't know......
> 
> https://yema.com/pages/savoir-faire-yema


Thanks Hornet, I can't confirm any of this is true but they are making a big deal of the in-house story.

I haven't drank any Kool-Aid, I just like the looks of it. Different, borderline quirky, but has a vintage-cool look to it. I've gone through and see so many sub-alikes, Seiko 007ish style watches that I appreciate something a bit different.

I'm not in love with it and likely won't buy it but I can at least applaud the effort to bring back a reasonably popular vintage watch, not oversize it and not add vintage lume or faux-patina to the dial.

Not everyone wants an oversized, re-issued Seiko or a microbrand with Mercedes hands, different stroke I guess.

That Landmaster looks great George. Your Seiko collection led me down the path of the SBCZ005.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So we are halfway through May and I am a one watch guy again. The F108 sold today and the AU1040 was gifted to my step last Saturday and he really likes it. The Hami is doing just fine in full daily duty now on a 19mm black leather croc given the Sno-Seal treatment. The only incoming is a dark brown fine leather croc embossed from Italy but shipping from Taipei, Taiwan. 

Happy belated birthday George. 

So we tick onward to June.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Original yema had that brake because they could not solve the problem of friction bezel to lock.
> 
> So it was ad-hoc solution.
> 
> As it comes to movement only 29 jewels movement that comes to mind is chinese.


Alright... So it is indeed an improvised feature to compensate for a crappy bezel. I know it is a reissue, but aren't reissues supposed to be having the flair of vintage watches, without the flaws of that era? Today that break feature is nothing more than an aesthetic element, that functionally shouldn't be necessary anymore. I get the reasoning for it, but such design elements bother me nevertheless...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

"its a feature"

Yeah I know....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I haven't drank any Kool-Aid, I just like the looks of it.  Different, borderline quirky, but has a vintage-cool look to it. I've gone through and see so many sub-alikes, Seiko 007ish style watches that I appreciate something a bit different.
> 
> I'm not in love with it and likely won't buy it but I can at least applaud the effort to bring back a reasonably popular vintage watch, not oversize it and not add vintage lume or faux-patina to the dial.
> 
> ...


I agree, as far as reissues are concerned, that one is a good try. And Yema does have its own small cult following. There's too many watches from the 70s I really, really like but would never buy used. Learned my lesson from a Citizen that took me considerable effort and $$ to finally get it back today, running well. So yes, reissues ain't a bad concept at all. Just needs to be tastefully executed.

The Grey Ghost was the watch that got me into JDM for good. I had missed 3 or 4 auctions on eBay, got really pissed and started googling my way to the dark pit of Japanese classifieds. There's still a few very obscure watches from that lineage I'd like to handle but I'm mostly done, and that's for the best, quit while you're ahead etc. I'm maybe 20% as hang up on watches as I used to be couple of years back.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

It's the weekend WPAC brethren, what's everyone got planned? Got a day of doing stuff with the daughter planned, we're going to make a water rocket and a baking soda volcano!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, I purposely did not go to the Worn and Wound pop-up store in SF today... avoiding it was quite painful, but the only way I'm able to maintain my abstinence now... oy.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> Well, I purposely did not go to the Worn and Wound pop-up store in SF today... avoiding it was quite painful, but the only way I'm able to maintain my abstinence now... oy.


No such temptations here for me.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's the weekend WPAC brethren, what's everyone got planned? Got a day of doing stuff with the daughter planned, we're going to make a water rocket and a baking soda volcano!


I'm intrigued by the water rocket. Do tell.

Did do a mentos and Diet Coke thing last year.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm intrigued by the water rocket. Do tell.
> 
> Did do a mentos and Diet Coke thing last year.


Bottle filled with water, valve on the open end and a pressure release mechanism. Pump it up and off it flies. Search YouTube......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> It's the weekend WPAC brethren, what's everyone got planned? Got a day of doing stuff with the daughter planned, we're going to make a water rocket and a baking soda volcano!


I have to ship parcel to Switzerland, maintain website and I work today till 5 pm in one of the shops.. Then I have to finish up few designs for T-shirts, go through complete financial situation in shop, work on website for a while. Hopefully I will be over with it around 2-3AM tommorow.

Same thing as everyday.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I have to ship parcel to Switzerland, maintain website and I work today till 5 pm in one of the shops.. Then I have to finish up few designs for T-shirts, go through complete financial situation in shop, work on website for a while. Hopefully I will be over with it around 2-3AM tommorow.
> 
> Same thing as everyday.


How is the new shop doing?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great. The old one not so... I have put everything on 50% off, and will reopen it under new name and with different approach. It is my project. If it all goes well it will be great


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Great. The old one not so... I have put everything on 50% off, and will reopen it under new name and with different approach. It is my project. If it all goes well it will be great


Good luck fella!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm mowing the lawn, cleaning the pool, bathing the dog, and hopefully getting a bike ride in today.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I know george backed out on this one but I'll leave this here anyway.....no i didnt buy one, just a test run.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

5k for cancer survivors, checking in on house remodel, testing recipes for my new restaurant opening in july, neices bday party. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

^nice to see business expand. Care to share some recipe? I have no idea what to cook today.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Its watch hobby Saturday for me. Took some photos and listed a watch, timing another to see if its in good enough condition to list and cracked open these two beauties to verify there was an empty battery in there so that I could order replacements. The Meikosha (MKS) case holder is expensive but does the job well.

Those 10-year batteries as huge AF. OEM Seiko replacements retail for 30$ or something so I'll have to get the compatible model by Panasonic. Really hard to find here. Youtube video on setting the perpetual calendar seems like good fun.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I know george backed out on this one but I'll leave this here anyway.....no i didnt buy one, just a test run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll apologise in advance for this, but I just think this is an ugly watch. Sorry. The bezel is just too thick in proportion to the dial. Sorry......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm mowing the lawn, cleaning the pool, bathing the dog, and hopefully getting a bike ride in today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


My intend bike ride got cancelled. Wife is not feeling well so science morning got extended to the afternoon. Made vinegar and baking soda rockets that flew a lot further than expected. I do smell of vinegar, which is nice.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'll apologise in advance for this, but I just think this is an ugly watch. Sorry. The bezel is just too thick in proportion to the dial. Sorry......


Man speaks the truth
Verily


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Man speaks the truth
> Verily


Man smells of vinegar and baking soda......

Stinky.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Man smells of vinegar and baking soda......
> 
> Stinky.


I ate chips today - by the sea. So I smell of vinegar too. It's a UK thing

Edit. If you're American then no - chips doesn't mean ready salted crisps. Just saying. And for the record colour flavour honour etc were just fine with a "u" in it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I ate chips today - by the sea. So I smell of vinegar too. It's a UK thing
> 
> Edit. If you're American then no - chips doesn't mean ready salted crisps. Just saying. And for the record colour flavour honour etc were just fine with a "u" in it.


Ask 'em to say Aluminium......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Epic design is epic. Haters gonna hate


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Drinks tonight for a friend who graduated  wish me luck in not drunken purchasing... Though I don't think I ever did that, so so far the track record is promising.
I have been known to send drunken messages though, so don't pay attention to possible posts later tonight 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Drinks tonight for a friend who graduated  wish me luck in not drunken purchasing... Though I don't think I ever did that, so so far the track record is promising.
> I have been known to send drunken messages though, so don't pay attention to possible posts later tonight
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Just get comatose and then you won't have to worry about it......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Epic design is epic. Haters gonna hate


Epically rubbish George. Sorry its the truth.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Beer with misus. Pale Ale for me, grape Radler for her.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Beer with misus. Pale Ale for me, grape Radler for her.


That's made me want a beer. I think that there is a beer in the fridge somewhere that's got my name on it......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Epic design is epic. Haters gonna hate


Well... You are right.. And wrong.

Lets face it.. If they used 7s26 it would be one of the Seikos.

I am also great admirer of SUS. It was one of the strangest watches ever produced by Seiko. With its preworn case and small diameter.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No need to apologize. You like what you like.

I dont own this piece but I'm sure I've owned watches before that had very little appreciation from others. I'm sure it will happen again in the future.


Hornet99 said:


> I'll apologise in advance for this, but I just think this is an ugly watch. Sorry. The bezel is just too thick in proportion to the dial. Sorry......


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Epic design is epic. Haters gonna hate


And bashers gotta bash. It's contractual


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Well... You are right.. And wrong.
> 
> Lets face it.. If they used 7s26 it would be one of the Seikos.
> 
> I am also great admirer of SUS. It was one of the strangest watches ever produced by Seiko. With its preworn case and small diameter.


The What-if's are endless really.

I get the notion that the fellow behind MWW wanted to make watches so that he could do a SUS re-edition

I wish I had the technical prowess to retrofit a watch with a different movement. Say a Sumo or a Shogun with a high-beat. etc. In fact I dream the day a high-beat drop-in replacement for the 6R15 is released. Or for a 5M kinetic.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> The What-if's are endless really.
> 
> I get the notion that the fellow behind MWW wanted to make watches so that he could do a SUS re-edition
> 
> I wish I had the technical prowess to retrofit a watch with a different movement. Say a Sumo or a Shogun with a high-beat. etc. In fact I dream the day a high-beat drop-in replacement for the 6R15 is released. Or for a 5M kinetic.


dude, what is wrong with the 6R15? then ones i have are accurate to mere seconds each day...what's not to like?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> The What-if's are endless really.
> 
> I get the notion that the fellow behind MWW wanted to make watches so that he could do a SUS re-edition
> 
> I wish I had the technical prowess to retrofit a watch with a different movement. Say a Sumo or a Shogun with a high-beat. etc. In fact I dream the day a high-beat drop-in replacement for the 6R15 is released. Or for a 5M kinetic.


dude, what is wrong with the 6R15? the ones i have are accurate to mere seconds each day...what's not to like?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Where is @yankeeexpress when you need him.

(I have no problem with the 6r15, but this topic is definitely in his wheelhouse)


peterr said:


> dude, what is wrong with the 6R15? the ones i have are accurate to mere seconds each day...what's not to like?


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

peterr said:


> dude, what is wrong with the 6R15? the ones i have are accurate to mere seconds each day...what's not to like?


I've had 4 or 5 6r15 movements. Consider yourself fortunate, In my case the fluctuations varied from plus 28 to minus 20 (on the wrist), it might be reliable however, they're not known for their consistency.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Where is @yankeeexpress when you need him.
> 
> (I have no problem with the 6r15, but this topic is definitely in his wheelhouse)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Odds are stacked in his favour for getting movements with issues simply based on the sheer number of watches he buys........


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peterr said:


> dude, what is wrong with the 6R15? the ones i have are accurate to mere seconds each day...what's not to like?


2/4 I got were lemons. I always chuckle when someone compares it to the 2824.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've got two 6R15 movements and there's no problems with either of them.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Another beautiful day here in the UK. I'm on ice skating lessons duty as the wife is still not well. Hoping for a chance to get out on the mountain bike later on!

Seiko mini turtle for today........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Coffee break


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Odds are stacked in his favour for getting movements with issues simply based on the sheer number of watches he buys........


oh, c'mon now, i just sold 3 watches in the last 12 hours, and i'm buying nothing.
i have really slimmed down my collection, i am limiting it just to watches i really
enjoy strapping on AND that function well for me when i work...and i am saving
the best for last, my vintage seikos that feel too precious to wear much...anyway,
nope, i haven't bought much these days.

i only have one 6R15, so no big investment in it, but it runs at +/-2 seconds a
day, and that's resting 29 days a month, so i guess i did just get lucky, i assumed
they were dependable AND accurate....28 seconds in a day wouldn't get my
wheelhouse spinning, though


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I dont think his issue is lemons, but rather that it isnt that much better than a NH35 but seiko uses it in movements that are hundreds and thousands more expensive than NH35 based watches.

It's a value and performance issue for him


Hornet99 said:


> Odds are stacked in his favour for getting movements with issues simply based on the sheer number of watches he buys........


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mine *is* lemons.

Had one completely whacko movement in the first Shogun I owned. It was dripping oil (figuratively speaking) when it arrived. Cleaned and attempted regulation three times, all failed miserably. Finally got it somewhat working properly before selling it away.

The Blumo suffered catastrophic damage to a datewheel small cog TWICE, a known potential liability it seems, that rendered quickset date impossible. Spare bit (literally just a small #%$#% bit) took weeks to find. Again, great difficulty regulating it properly.

The one in the Zimbe starts off gaining 4-5 seconds per day for a couple of days then ....it becomes quartz. Seriously, it won't skip a beat. Sounds too good to be true and I'm worried sometime down the road it will fail too. I just hope its the newer -D variant and that somehow Seiko got its act together fourth time around.

The only one that worked reasonably well (meaning keeping relatively stable time regardless of positional variation) was the one in a silver Sumo.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Also what's up with this forum? I'm getting warnings of ghost double posts all the effin' time. Is its getting fixed like *this* year oeo?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> 2/4 I got were lemons. I always chuckle when someone compares it to the 2824.


I actually believe the 2824 is one of the best movements there is in terms of pure reliability and robustness. It's stood the test of time as good as any movement out there


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> oh, c'mon now, i just sold 3 watches in the last 12 hours, and i'm buying nothing.
> i have really slimmed down my collection, i am limiting it just to watches i really
> enjoy strapping on AND that function well for me when i work...and i am saving
> the best for last, my vintage seikos that feel too precious to wear much...anyway,
> ...


Eh? :-s I thought we were talking about yankeexpress, not you. Getting defensive? :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I dont think his issue is lemons, but rather that it isnt that much better than a NH35 but seiko uses it in movements that are hundreds and thousands more expensive than NH35 based watches.
> 
> It's a value and performance issue for him
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


OK. I get this as its the 6r15 in my SBDC051 and that's a relatively expensive seiko in my view. However, all the palaver on movements is lost on me, the only thing I really care about is reliability and aren't Seiko's know for being workhorse movements?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I actually believe the 2824 is one of the best movements there is in terms of pure reliability and robustness. It's stood the test of time as good as any movement out there


Again its all a bit of perception on movements isn't it? I've heard things about the 2824.......

.......to gain a true idea of reliability you'd need to gain a significant amount of data on the movements, over a consistent period of time with consistent use and then do some statistical analysis. At the moment the reliability arguments for and against movements seem anecdotal at the moment.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I actually believe the 2824 is one of the best movements there is in terms of pure reliability and robustness. It's stood the test of time as good as any movement out there


That's what I meant. Only real issue is the low winding efficiency. If you're not really energetic then you need to give it a wind every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Odds are stacked in his favour for getting movements with issues simply based on the sheer number of watches he buys........


oh, c'mon now, i just sold 3 watches in the last 12 hours, and i'm buying nothing.
i have really slimmed down my collection, i am limiting it just to watches i really
enjoy strapping on AND that function well for me when i work...and i am saving
the best for last, my vintage seikos that feel too precious to wear much...anyway,
nope, i haven't bought much these days.

i only have one 6R15, so no big investment in it, but it runs at +/-2 seconds a
day, and that's resting 29 days a month, so i guess i did just get lucky, i assumed
they were dependable AND accurate....28 seconds in a day wouldn't get my
wheelhouse spinning, though 

in forgot to hit submit reply...now i've sold 4 watches since last night, maybe 5.
i'm on a roll....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> oh, c'mon now, i just sold 3 watches in the last 12 hours, and i'm buying nothing.
> i have really slimmed down my collection, i am limiting it just to watches i really
> enjoy strapping on AND that function well for me when i work...and i am saving
> the best for last, my vintage seikos that feel too precious to wear much...anyway,
> ...





peterr said:


> oh, c'mon now, i just sold 3 watches in the last 12 hours, and i'm buying nothing.
> i have really slimmed down my collection, i am limiting it just to watches i really
> enjoy strapping on AND that function well for me when i work...and i am saving
> the best for last, my vintage seikos that feel too precious to wear much...anyway,
> ...


You're repeating yourself now.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Still having a love-hate relationship with this watch.. function, quality and execution is perfect; but the dial is dull. 
Its a perfect example of how the rabbithole of WISdom screws us up. If I wasn't a watch nut, this would be my perfect daily watch, and I would be completely satisfied. If it was the only watch I owned, I would love the looks for its versatility. Now I am not satisfied with the dull dial, because it doesn't grab my attention when amongst the other watches in my watch box...

It is the perfect watch for me in every other aspect, but WISdom leaves me wanting more...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wimads said:


> ..Now I am not satisfied with the dull dial


It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that zing


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that zing


But it's got that zing in virtually every other aspect I care about. Great looking case design, titanium, great finish (especially for the price point), great construction, perfect size, comfortable bracelet, extremely precise movement (referring to the operation of the hands), accurate radio controlled movement, tons of functionality (specifically 2nd time zone and alarms), ultimate grab and go factor - all near perfectly executed.
Love-hate like I said. More love than hate. But still, it keeps nagging...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Still having a love-hate relationship with this watch.. function, quality and execution is perfect; but the dial is dull.
> Its a perfect example of how the rabbithole of WISdom screws us up. If I wasn't a watch nut, this would be my perfect daily watch, and I would be completely satisfied. If it was the only watch I owned, I would love the looks for its versatility. Now I am not satisfied with the dull dial, because it doesn't grab my attention when amongst the other watches in my watch box...
> 
> It is the perfect watch for me in every other aspect, but WISdom leaves me wanting more...
> ...


I know where you're coming from brother.......



OhDark30 said:


> It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that zing


I'd agree, but I think there is a pre-WIS zing and a post-WIS zing. The pre-WIS zing has a much lower threshold for satisfaction.......

Also the post-WIS zing has a quicker fade, like ****e lume.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I’m a simple soul
Zing for me means that a watch makes me smile when I look at it

If it ticks all the other boxes but can’t manage this, it doesn’t stay long


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I know where you're coming from brother.......
> 
> I'd agree, but I think there is a pre-WIS zing and a post-WIS zing. >>>>>The pre-WIS zing has a much lower threshold for satisfaction<<<<<<


Exactly that. It is a resultant of two things: other watches in the watch box to compete with; and years of exposure to tons of watch designs...

The frustrating thing about the Casio is that it actually meets nearly every point on an increadibly stringent list of requirements I once compiled to be my perfect watch. Except one: an interesting looking face. It is so near to my idea of the ideal watch, that this single failed point is extra painful. I am pretty sure I couldn't have cared less in my pre-WIS days...

Edit: also, it isn't actually an ugly dial. It wouldn't have needed a lot to be sufficiently interesting. Just a bit deeper/darker color, and some more contrasting finishing/charmfering on the markers to make it pop. That really is about all it would have needed.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> I'm a simple soul
> Zing for me means that a watch makes me smile when I look at it
> 
> If it ticks all the other boxes but can't manage this, it doesn't stay long


So, have you got a core of watches that still make you smile then?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, totally








90s Aviator, birthyear W10, 70s Timex Mercury, 1979 Strela, Janata

I'm selling off, with only a few others remaining. The Aviator and Janata were among the first watches I bought
The Strela is my mainstay and daily wearer, the Timex was a $5 barg that I wear for running.

I've had a Speedy Reduced, a lovely machine dialled 60s Seamaster and loads of chronos, but these are the ones that make me smile


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So, have you got a core of watches that still make you smile then?


Yup I do - any watch that's on your wrist and implores you to get the camera phone out cos it just looks great in the current light - and there's a few do that for sure.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> If it was the only watch I owned, I would love the looks for its versatility. Now I am not satisfied with the dull dial, because it doesn't grab my attention when amongst the other watches in my watch box...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Perhaps it should. then, be the only watch you own. Being a one watch guy can be very liberating.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Perfect example of how riches can make a man poor, paradox though that may be.

Just one more reason (if not a primary reason) that the WPAC thread exists!



Wimads said:


> Still having a love-hate relationship with this watch.. function, quality and execution is perfect; but the dial is dull.
> Its a perfect example of how the rabbithole of WISdom screws us up. If I wasn't a watch nut, this would be my perfect daily watch, and I would be completely satisfied. If it was the only watch I owned, I would love the looks for its versatility. Now I am not satisfied with the dull dial, because it doesn't grab my attention when amongst the other watches in my watch box...
> 
> It is the perfect watch for me in every other aspect, but WISdom leaves me wanting more...
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> But it's got that zing in virtually every other aspect I care about. Great looking case design, titanium, great finish (especially for the price point), great construction, perfect size, comfortable bracelet, extremely precise movement (referring to the operation of the hands), accurate radio controlled movement, tons of functionality (specifically 2nd time zone and alarms), ultimate grab and go factor - all near perfectly executed.
> Love-hate like I said. More love than hate. But still, it keeps nagging...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Two things:

1: Choose all your favorite ingredients, mix them together in a recipe and - blah. It doesn't work. An agglomeration of all the best elements in one piece seldom, if ever, results in the best piece.

2: The comparison issue, there will always be another piece that outshines it in some ways. I have two watches that are almost identical, one is multi color, the other more monochromatic, side by side the multi color one easily wins but on its own the monochrome can hold its own quite well.

If you are looking for a watch to supplant all others you are on a journey to eternity.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

OhDark30 said:


> I'm a simple soul
> Zing for me means that a watch makes me smile when I look at it
> 
> If it ticks all the other boxes but can't manage this, it doesn't stay long


I like your simple soul philosophy. Another way of saying I buy what I like. Whenever I stray for some better this or that it always comes back to bite me. Simple souls are happier souls.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yup I do - any watch that's on your wrist and implores you to get the camera phone out cos it just looks great in the current light - and there's a few do that for sure.











My usual poor quality photo. Trust me, it's got that special zing bling thing to it.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Perhaps it should. then, be the only watch you own. Being a one watch guy can be very liberating.


I have contemplated that. In fact, this watch was a result from a thread I made about that very one-watch idea. I came to the conclusion my stringent list of requirements for that scenario could not be met (as of yet), but the Lineage was the closest I would get. Had the dial popped more, it might have done it. But I won't place a bet on it... I am affraid WUS has spoiled me, leaving me wanting more, even if it was the 100% ideal watch I imagined.

However, I am slowly reducing the collection. It will never be just one watch - will always be at least a g-shock, the union as a formal watch, and a daily watch. That would be my minimum. But that daily watch should also be a bit more fun than the Lineage. Currently the seaforth combined with the lineage fullfill that role, which puts it to a minumum of four. Then there will be the Hamilton open heart as my graduation present later on. Putting it at 5... Ehh ya you see where this is going. I made an effort to reduce, but it will never be a one watch collection...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Perfect example of how riches can make a man poor, paradox though that may be.
> 
> Just one more reason (if not a primary reason) that the WPAC thread exists!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes... And the sad thing is, there is no going back, unless you are financially forced to, or have another really strong incentive... Or are really disciplined. None of those applies to me at this point...

Though I will admit, my current reduced collection is more enjoyable already than the 12 watch collection it used to be.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I have contemplated that. In fact, this watch was a result from a thread I made about that very one-watch idea. I came to the conclusion my stringent list of requirements for that scenario could not be met (as of yet), but the Lineage was the closest I would get. Had the dial popped more, it might have done it. But I won't place a bet on it... I am affraid WUS has spoiled me, leaving me wanting more, even if it was the 100% ideal watch I imagined.
> 
> However, I am slowly reducing the collection. It will never be just one watch - will always be at least a g-shock, the union as a formal watch, and a daily watch. That would be my minimum. But that daily watch should also be a bit more fun than the Lineage. Currently the seaforth combined with the lineage fullfill that role, which puts it to a minumum of four. Then there will be the Hamilton open heart as my graduation present later on. Putting it at 5... Ehh ya you see where this is going. I made an effort to reduce, but it will never be a one watch collection...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Once you've been on WUS and exposed to the cornucopia of horological delights having a one watch collection is going to be a challenge......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Perhaps it should. then, be the only watch you own. Being a one watch guy can be very liberating.


Especially when you flip it each month


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Especially when you flip it each month


That's like a 12 watch collection for a year then.........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> That's like a 12 watch collection for a year then.........


Lol yes. So technically I'm doing better than USC then right? Ehh . . . (Or lets judge through how many he flipped by december) 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Approaching June - still on only 2 for the year (and 5 sold). Unheard of! The Tudor's will arrive of course but still - very happy with progress. Distressed colareb for my Chrono arrived. Think I've found it's strap finally







and yes I've now changed the date


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

When are those two Tudors due Rusty?

Selling that Caribbean really pushed home what I've been feeling all along. Less (watches) is more (fun). No guilt for not wearing a nice watch in favor of one that I just fancy more. I can easily see myself keeping just 4-5 watches I really fancy wearing in the not-so-distant future.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Approaching June - still on only 2 for the year (and 5 sold). Unheard of! The Tudor's will arrive of course but still - very happy with progress. Distressed colareb for my Chrono arrived. Think I've found it's strap finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really need some different perspective shots Rusty, it looks massive and I'm presuming this is the issue we were discussing sometime ago about wrist shots?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> When are those two Tudors due Rusty?
> 
> Selling that Caribbean really pushed home what I've been feeling all along. Less (watches) is more (fun). No guilt for not wearing a nice watch in favor of one that I just fancy more. I can easily see myself keeping just 4-5 watches I really fancy wearing in the not-so-distant future.


Early June I was told


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Really need some different perspective shots Rusty, it looks massive and I'm presuming this is the issue we were discussing sometime ago about wrist shots?


Yup it's actually 41mm so slightly less diameter than a steinhart ocean one case believe it or not. Nice review with better pics on hodinkee


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Holding steady with these three, not counting a square G Shock I recently stole during an eBay promo, and fairly satisfied. Still have my sights on a Damasko at some point but not in a hurry. I've been spending money elsewhere and it will have a significant ROI, eventually, so watches are pretty low on the list ATM.








I did find myself contemplating this JR Chrono, out of character for me as it's too big at 44mm but it's kinda badass looking and can be had under $1,000. Please bash away.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

5/24 will mark one month with the Hami and_ counting_ So May 2018 has no new watch purchases, one Citizen given to step son for birthday, and one Casio sold to WUS member. I like the Monta triumph but not enough to change anything here. Plus I think I am through with micro brands. In fact I will not be buying anymore watches this year. No not one!

For those doubters let me repeat this statement of prophetic fact. I will NOT be buying anymore watches this year. No not one.

There, I said it, I put it in writing and I mean it. Join me if you dare. No more exceptions, trades, or other excuses.

You know the lawyers advertise past results are no guarantee of future performance so I invoke that same sentiment in reverse here. The fact that I had a volatile start this year should not be construed nor implied to mean a new watch every month is the likely pattern for my future. It is just not gonna happen.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Holding steady with these three, not counting a square G Shock I recently stole during an eBay promo, and fairly satisfied. Still have my sights on a Damasko at some point but not in a hurry. I've been spending money elsewhere and it will have a significant ROI, eventually, so watches are pretty low on the list ATM.
> View attachment 13157653
> 
> 
> ...


The JR are superb but the squarish design makes them wear even bigger than the 44 so it's a deal breaker for me too


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Holding steady with these three, not counting a square G Shock I recently stole during an eBay promo, and fairly satisfied. Still have my sights on a Damasko at some point but not in a hurry. I've been spending money elsewhere and it will have a significant ROI, eventually, so watches are pretty low on the list ATM.
> View attachment 13157653
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see that Ball on a nice distressed leather. Think it would look amazing


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I did find myself contemplating this JR Chrono, out of character for me as it's too big at 44mm but it's kinda badass looking and can be had under $1,000. Please bash away.
> View attachment 13157657


If 44 is too big usually for you, this will wear even larger. Square cases always wear significantly larger than an equally sizrd round watch. I'd even say 40mm square will look similar to 44mm round - especially if the dial is also square. 
In this case the dial is relatively small and round, so the effect might not be as dramatic, but for sure it will wear larger than 44mm.

Other than that, I will admit it is an interesting dial. Imagine the bezel to be the actual contour of the watch case, and it would look quite attractive and wearable. But alas, it isn't, so it will wear like a monstrosity...

Also, of course, I am going to pick on that date wheel. I admit there isn't any better location for it, but selling at 1k, it should have at least been color matched to the dial.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Holding steady with these three, not counting a square G Shock I recently stole during an eBay promo, and fairly satisfied. Still have my sights on a Damasko at some point but not in a hurry. I've been spending money elsewhere and it will have a significant ROI, eventually, so watches are pretty low on the list ATM.
> View attachment 13157653
> 
> 
> ...


44mm, so it's going to be like a brick on the wrist then. The side profile doesn't live up the promise of the face does it?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I did find myself contemplating this JR Chrono, out of character for me as it's too big at 44mm but it's kinda badass looking and can be had under $1,000. Please bash away.


Well that looks like someone thought 'hey, I know. Let's make a smaller Panerai for those with small wrists'. And ended up making a bigger one


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'd like to see that Ball on a nice distressed leather. Think it would look amazing


It does look better on leather. I live in the Ohio Valley of S. Indiana and our summers are brutally humid, often 70% + humidity and most of my watches are on a NATO or a bracelet as leather straps get pretty nasty this time of year.

On a Sienna from Colareb








On Horween from B and R








Also have a nice strap from Martu that I put it on but can't find a pic.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wimads said:


> If 44 is too big usually for you, this will wear even larger. Square cases always wear significantly larger than an equally sizrd round watch. I'd even say 40mm square will look similar to 44mm round - especially if the dial is also square.
> In this case the dial is relatively small and round, so the effect might not be as dramatic, but for sure it will wear larger than 44mm.
> 
> Other than that, I will admit it is an interesting dial. Imagine the bezel to be the actual contour of the watch case, and it would look quite attractive and wearable. But alas, it isn't, so it will wear like a monstrosity...
> ...


I've also read that the square shape makes it wear smaller, but I will defer to you as I've never owned a watch in this style. It's also 50mm L2L so by any measurement, real or perceived, it's gonna be big.

This watch retailed for $5,300, which means nothing, so you'd be really pissed with the date wheel at MSRP. I can live with most date wheel placements, or colors for that matter, so this isn't a deal breaker for me, the size however is a different deal.

I have to admit though, I kinda dig it.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> 44mm, so it's going to be like a brick on the wrist then. The side profile doesn't live up the promise of the face does it?


That picture definitely does not help my position, it's yuuge from that angle.

It's supposedly only 13mm thick but looks like a hockey puck in this picture.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> It does look better on leather. I live in the Ohio Valley of S. Indiana and our summers are brutally humid, often 70% + humidity and most of my watches are on a NATO or a bracelet as leather straps get pretty nasty this time of year.
> 
> On a Sienna from Colareb
> View attachment 13158729
> ...


This colareb I picked up (not sure which model it is) would be nice also


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> 44mm, so it's going to be like a brick on the wrist then. The side profile doesn't live up the promise of the face does it?


Wrist shots are notorious though. This Dan Henry from a current sales listing is.....







40mm

Looks like 46.... just saying..... looks can oftentimes be deceiving


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Holding steady with these three, not counting a square G Shock I recently stole during an eBay promo, and fairly satisfied. Still have my sights on a Damasko at some point but not in a hurry. I've been spending money elsewhere and it will have a significant ROI, eventually, so watches are pretty low on the list ATM.
> View attachment 13157653
> 
> 
> ...


If 44mm is "too big for you" then it's an easy pass, unless you want to try and stretch the definition of too big for you. The horizontal cross section of the case looks wider than the vertical one so I would ask someone who has one what 44mm refers to. Given the angular steps of the case up to the round dial it all works rather nicely. The small extra wide apart lugs along with the three concentric steps, third one being the bezel, provide a great framework that concentrates the eye on the great sunken dial - badass. If your right size is close to 44mm, given all the dimensions I think it would work - go for it. Stretch your "too big for you size".

Oh sorry, wrong thread. Never mind. It's not for you, it's for me, possibly in the future.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> 5/24 will mark one month with the Hami and_ counting_ So May 2018 has no new watch purchases, one Citizen given to step son for birthday, and one Casio sold to WUS member. I like the Monta triumph but not enough to change anything here. Plus I think I am through with micro brands. In fact I will not be buying anymore watches this year. No not one!
> 
> *For those doubters let me repeat this statement of prophetic fact. I will NOT be buying anymore watches this year. No not one.*
> 
> ...


Don't mind my skepticism, but I know the feeling. I know how a full, complete, whole shebang month of abstinence can make you feel. So step right up to the bow and scream at the top of your lungs "I'm on top of the WPAC". Oh never mind, you're not there yet.

May your prophesy come true - this year.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> This colareb I picked up (not sure which model it is) would be nice also


That one might work. Truthfully it's been hard to find the right strap for this watch. Not sure if it's the red markings or the silver/cream dial or the combination. I've tried about everything too, NATO, nylon, canvas and about 7-8 different leathers. They all look fine but haven't found the one. I probably have at least 50 different straps of all styles so there are lots of options.

It might work best on a gray strap of some sort. A gray NATO looks as good as a NATO can look on this watch, I think it's the right color but maybe not the right material, so a gray vintage or suede may suit it.

The bracelet is excellent but I prefer something else. First World issues...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> If 44mm is "too big for you" then it's an easy pass, unless you want to try and stretch the definition of too big for you. The horizontal cross section of the case looks wider than the vertical one so I would ask someone who has one what 44mm refers to. Given the angular steps of the case up to the round dial it all works rather nicely. The small extra wide apart lugs along with the three concentric steps, third one being the bezel, provide a great framework that concentrates the eye on the great sunken dial - badass. If your right size is close to 44mm, given all the dimensions I think it would work - go for it. Stretch your "too big for you size".
> 
> Oh sorry, wrong thread. Never mind. It's not for you, it's for me, possibly in the future.


Very nicely described and well put, you have a designer's eye.

Forgot to mention it's Titanium, it might look like a brick but it won't wear like one.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Wrist shots are notorious though. This Dan Henry from a current sales listing is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yes, hence the request for some "distance" wrist shots on the Tudor......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'd like to see that Ball on a nice distressed leather. Think it would look amazing


TWSS....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Holding steady with these three,
> 
> I did find myself contemplating this JR Chrono, out of character for me as it's too big at 44mm but it's kinda badass looking and can be had under $1,000. Please bash away.
> View attachment 13157657


Ermmm.. Little advice. Never ever buy stuff from defunk companies. Unless they were deceased during Quartz Crisis and were somehow involved in some break through in watch technology or military issued.

You will never ever find spare parts. And prices go down like a rock.

As it comes to JR...it is lowered from 5,3k to 1k, and it looks like a frikkin Festina. What up with those arrows?

Roadsigns special?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone own any white straps? I'm thinking of this one










black rubber with a white faux leather top

to match the Landmaster for the summer


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Anyone own any white straps? I'm thinking of this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.it would look FABOLOUZ


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

thanks Sinner for the valuable input.... but it turns out its too small (110/70)

why do companies make all those lovely straps in women size only? doesn't a guy have a right to dress cutely too??? Come on!:-d

Maybe I should get the Hirsch Stone in 20mm too (got it in 22mm)

How does that look?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> thanks Sinner for the valuable input.... but it turns out its too small (110/70)
> 
> why do companies make all those lovely straps in women size only? doesn't a guy have a right to dress cutely too??? Come on!:-d
> 
> ...


The stone works for me


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great. Unga Unga kavamatata stoooone...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well yes, hence the request for some "distance" wrist shots on the Tudor......










up close







and magically shrunk when snapped in a mirror.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Aha!
Now I see why so many guys have an allergy to sub 38mm watches - I've been doing it all wrong 
Looking at my 36mm watch by turning my 6.75" wrist, not holding it at arm's length ;-)


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Aha!
> Now I see why so many guys have an allergy to sub 38mm watches - I've been doing it all wrong
> Looking at my 36mm watch by turning my 6.75" wrist, not holding it at arm's length ;-)


Yes, that is the wrist shot effect discussed earlier. Issue of perspective distortion that occurs when photographing something from a short distance.
Still, 36 mm is fine for your wrist. Looks good to me, also in the last pic. Just get rid of that horrid nato... Put it on leather, or at least a nato with a dense ("seatbelt") weave. Cheap nato doesn't do that classic justice.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for your compliments to my watch, if not my strap sense 
Leather isn't working out in the current heat - even its usual RIOS cordovan









daily









dressy

I do have a 70s rally bracelet that I should get round to sizing though - that'd be classier than the nylon one piece


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I've also read that the square shape makes it wear smaller, but I will defer to you as I've never owned a watch in this style. It's also 50mm L2L so by any measurement, real or perceived, it's gonna be big.
> 
> This watch retailed for $5,300, which means nothing, so you'd be really pissed with the date wheel at MSRP. I can live with most date wheel placements, or colors for that matter, so this isn't a deal breaker for me, the size however is a different deal.
> 
> I have to admit though, I kinda dig it.


Curious where you read that, definitely doesn't wear smaller. Easiest way of explaining it is by a simple equation of surface area for a 44mm round and square watch:
Round: pi * R^2 = 3.14*22^2 = ~1521 mm2
Square: L * W = 44^2 = 1936 mm2
So there is about a 25% difference in surface area at the same 44mm "diameter". Of course there is more to how a watch wears, but it is a good indicator.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks for your compliments to my watch, if not my strap sense
> Leather isn't working out in the current heat - even its usual RIOS cordovan
> 
> 
> ...


Shell cordovan looks great! I can get the heat thing though. Maybe try a perlon, think that might work nicely 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well if you insist ;-)








vintage Eulit

but I think the weave texture distracts from the fine dial detail


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Well if you insist ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grey Eulit would work


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions but I’m happy with the grey one piece it’s on 

Believe me, over the last 5 yrs I’ve checked out *a lot* of straps, and it was an achievement to find a grey I like (not too light or dark) in a subtle texture

The 70s rally bracelet is killer, though - will try & size it (hacksaw job  later today


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have no problem with small watches.

These ones are all 36 mm or smaller


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovely, sinner!
I particularly like the Helvetia - understated class!









and you've reminded me of the Darwil I won in a comp a while back


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi gang! I've been staying off the forums in order to help resist watch buying temptation and I think it's been working, I've been casually socking away money for a future purchase (2019) and haven't once been tempted to dip into it for some hot new watch or smoking deal on f29. 

A nice function of that has been really taking time to appreciate what I already own, despite feeling like I don't have enough time for the 5-6 pieces I have in rotation. Mindful collecting (ie planning and saving while appreciating what you already have) sure does feel a lot more satisfying than impulse purchasing and constant flipping.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Hi gang! I've been staying off the forums in order to help resist watch buying temptation and I think it's been working, I've been casually socking away money for a future purchase (2019) and haven't once been tempted to dip into it for some hot new watch or smoking deal on f29.
> 
> A nice function of that has been really taking time to appreciate what I already own, despite feeling like I don't have enough time for the 5-6 pieces I have in rotation. Mindful collecting (ie planning and saving while appreciating what you already have) sure does feel a lot more satisfying than impulse purchasing and constant flipping.


Well done, staying away is an enormous help in avoiding temptations. The whole thing about appreciating what you have got is enhanced by avoiding here......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Hi gang! I've been staying off the forums in order to help resist watch buying temptation and I think it's been working, I've been casually socking away money for a future purchase (2019) and haven't once been tempted to dip into it for some hot new watch or smoking deal on f29.
> 
> A nice function of that has been really taking time to appreciate what I already own, despite feeling like I don't have enough time for the 5-6 pieces I have in rotation. Mindful collecting (ie planning and saving while appreciating what you already have) sure does feel a lot more satisfying than impulse purchasing and constant flipping.


Very well done! Think "mindful watch collecting" is what this group is all about. Reflecting on our own behaviour, and appreciating what's there already.

Right now this forum is for me also a distraction from tough roads in my life at the moment, so not having the strength to abandon that right now. But this thread is a great safety line in rough waters, minimizing the potential financial damage of this forum.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Since this one is generally considered ugly i think it will be safe to post this being that it wont tempt anyone...











Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Since this one is generally considered ugly i think it will be safe to post this being that it wont tempt anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why post it then


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Why post it then


I never said i thought it was ugly!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Lovely, sinner!
> I particularly like the Helvetia - understated class!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... It is still alive and tickin?

Lovely one. One of the rare ones with gradient blue dial. And also in NOS condition


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I have no problem with small watches.
> 
> These ones are all 36 mm or smaller


That first darwil is gorgeous! Would almost head to ebay... almost. Before WPAC I certainly would have...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> That first darwil is gorgeous! Would almost head to ebay... almost. Before WPAC I certainly would have...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Sorry.. It is not listed.

Here it is with its original weird bracelet.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

On a side note, I just installed an app limiting my time and timeframe for specific apps. I almost exclusively visit WUS through my phone. So I hope to reduce my time here in that way (also for other social media). Let's see how that plays out 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Sorry.. It is not listed.
> 
> Here it is with its original weird bracelet.


Not implying to buy yours; but to find a similar specimen. But I shouldn't, and won't. 
Also, love those funky bracelets. No modern brand dares doing something like that today..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Not implying to buy yours; but to find a similar specimen. But I shouldn't, and won't.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


And you will not... These are rare as hens teeth.

Darwil made some "homages" in past... Actually.. No.. It shared cases with some more faboulous watches. This one either shares case or it is extremely similar to Polerouter. But sans microrotor. This one has regular Felsa 4007, with signed rotor.

In the past you rarely produced watch by yourself. Just like todays micros, you chose movement, case and hands from outsourced supplier and voila...

Only the big ones made everything in house.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Beauty and the beast......



valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





OhDark30 said:


>


I'll let the brethren decide which is which....... b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Not implying to buy yours; but to find a similar specimen. But I shouldn't, and won't.
> Also, love those funky bracelets. No modern brand dares doing something like that today..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Tissot did something funky like that on a prs516 i think?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Tissot did something funky like that on a prs516 i think?


Ah you are right. I remember that one. Had considered one of those when they came out, but decided I just liked it for the bracelet rather than the watch head itself.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I have no problem with small watches.
> 
> These ones are all 36 mm or smaller


So the store's doing VERY WELL! Congrats and gorgeous watches Sinner, my goodness


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> I have no problem with small watches.
> 
> These ones are all 36 mm or smaller


As in too small, tiny. You flashy showoff attention seeker!

It's interesting observing the common WIS bias when it comes to what are acceptable good proportions. It's inescapable when it comes to vintage, yet it lingers up to the present.

Clarification: just making the point that you never hear those accusations applied to too small.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> As in too small, tiny. You flashy showoff attention seeker!
> 
> It's interesting observing the common WIS bias when it comes to what are acceptable good proportions. It's inescapable when it comes to vintage, yet it lingers up to the present.


Personal preference. The watch doesn't exist that everybody agrees is perfect. Looked in my watch box and my range is 35mm to 43mm with majority between 39 and 42 with a bias to 42mm.

Personally I think diameter excl crown is a lot LESS relevant than the design, especially the bezel. The 35mm I have is all dial with no bezel so wears bigger. The 43mm has a bezel and so it wears smaller. Actual dial is about the same size on both watches curiously.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Agree, there is so much affecting visual perception besides total area. Proportion on a wrist is easy to measure but overall visual perception will affect its appearance. Yet, one mentions 44mm + and the collective WIS response seems to be "too big", blah blah blah, which could easily be applied in the other direction, too small, but seldom is.


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

This is tooo small for my preference but since it was my grandfather's, it isnt going anywhere. My sweet spot like most is 38-42, but one of my favorites is 45 and wears nothing like 45. My favorite visually is 45mm but 15+mm so it wears even bigger and makes it not fun to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

monopdt831 said:


> This is tooo small for my preference but since it was my grandfather's, it isnt going anywhere. My sweet spot like most is 38-42, but one of my favorites is 45 and wears nothing like 45. My favorite visually is 45mm but 15+mm so it wears even bigger and makes it not fun to wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wasn't considered too small in your grandfathers time, rather the norm, hip. We are fortunate to live in a time were we have the wide selection available today, plus the much greater acceptance of - personal preference.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

TJ Boogie said:


> So the store's doing VERY WELL! Congrats and gorgeous watches Sinner, my goodness


Erm. They are all sold. Except first one. I have specialised in vintage watches sales.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

monopdt831 said:


> This is tooo small for my preference but since it was my grandfather's, it isnt going anywhere. My sweet spot like most is 38-42, but one of my favorites is 45 and wears nothing like 45. My favorite visually is 45mm but 15+mm so it wears even bigger and makes it not fun to wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bet it gets more compliments than a submariner would. And I love your decision to take a 34mm dress Rolex and pop a fluoro orange nato on it.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Not implying to buy yours; but to find a similar specimen. But I shouldn't, and won't.
> Also, love those funky bracelets. No modern brand dares doing something like that today..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Its against rules but it may apply if looking for vintage watches.

Unless looking for resale, stay away from "big companies"

Due to vintage hype induced by Hodinkee and rest of the crowd they became overpriced. Every one is looking for premium prices for basic watches just because they have the Name on it.. And also franken and refinished dials are common as result of money chasing

Look for smaller companies.

First one that comes to mind is Enicar. Ordinary Seapearl came with inhouse movement, EPSA case and truly nice styling.

Also vintage Certinas hide some of the great gems and old Cyma,Helvetia,Doxa... And around 500+ dead companies.

If not certain, ask in vintage subforum. They are nice, just dont come with idea of purchasing pocket watch and making a wristwatch conversion.

Rannft is a bible. Also mikrolisk.

Stay away from military watches. Often military style is remade into military watches. Arrow Engraving does not make it military watch. Only proper insignia makes it military.

Do your research. Ask. Its not shame to not know. Quartz crisis made such a mess that bunch of companies either vanished or emerged in different form.

Go through booth sales, pawn shops, thrift stores. After while people will contact you directly that they have something interesting. It happens to me all the time but it took few years. And still although I am 40 guys think I am noob. I look much younger and these old geezers think that they can fool me with their offering. Once... I can be very harsh.

Find a good watchmaker.

Have fun.

You might find some true gems.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Its against rules but it may apply if looking for vintage watches.
> 
> Unless looking for resale, stay away from "big companies"
> 
> ...


Haha, nah not going through that rabbithole. I sniffed the top of it with russian vintage watches; that was how I first entered WUS. They are cheap and fun, and before you know it you have a hord of them. I put a halt to it when I accumulated about 6 or 7 of those. Plus they're so cheap, they're hardly worth the effort selling, unless you would encounter a rare gem for little (not going to spend my time searching for gems)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah i know...


Try not to get into vintage Japan.. There lies the even bigger rabbit hole.

For example... Did you know that Ricoh was the third japanese company by size, after Seiko/Orient and Citizen?

They are now smeared by frankens but they made some stunning watches. 



Also Vintage Chinese Mechanicals are endless variety after variety...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Macau limited edition







I am rather partial to steinhart limited editions as you know

But I'm going to resist


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yeah i know...
> 
> Try not to get into vintage Japan.. There lies the even bigger rabbit hole.
> 
> ...


My first proper mechanical was a Seagull ST-5, still own it. Lovely watch. Its a shame their watch industry got ruined with all the cheap crap...









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Macau limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.

This one looks like a cold beer after day of tropic Heat.

Great. And again.. Great.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Macau limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks lovely, but I bet its 42mm isn't it (which I dislike personally because of the lugs)?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Looks lovely, but I bet its 42mm isn't it (which I dislike personally because of the lugs)?


I assume it's a standard ocean case at 42 yes


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Damn.
> 
> This one looks like a cold beer after day of tropic Heat.
> 
> Great. And again.. Great.


Remember - The man is trying to resist. As are we all....


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Macau limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow wow wow!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

finally got this back after >2 months


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Remember - The man is trying to resist. As are we all....


Yeah i know.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 13163275
> 
> 
> finally got this back after >2 months


Is that sexy number a 36mm?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I assume it's a standard ocean case at 42 yes


It does look fantastic, but those lugs and their width and length just kill it for me......

......where did you see this?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, tried to sell my citizen F100 through ebay, since there didn't seem to be any demand here. Listed as the lowest priced listing on ebay at that moment, but no luck...
Not sure how I'm going to get rid of this thing, unless I need to sell at an absolute bargain price... 
First try on ebay no success..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

thach said:


> Is that sexy number a 36mm?


(edit) Aye!

(I posted 35 before but I was confusing it with my Longines Flagship)


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

MrCairo said:


> (edit) Aye!
> 
> (I posted 35 before but I was confusing it with my Longines Flagship)


I remember seeing 35mm posted. 36mm makes it even hotter. Well done mon frère.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It does look fantastic, but those lugs and their width and length just kill it for me......
> 
> ......where did you see this?


Would you believe the Macau Facebook steinhart friends group? It's $600 plus postage and import taxes. It's a Macau limited edition through an outlet there only. The writing on the dial is Portuguese as a nod to Macau's former Portuguese colonial links


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Well, tried to sell my citizen F100 through ebay, since there didn't seem to be any demand here. Listed as the lowest priced listing on ebay at that moment, but no luck...
> Not sure how I'm going to get rid of this thing, unless I need to sell at an absolute bargain price...
> First try on ebay no success..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Try again for Father's day.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Would you believe the Macau Facebook steinhart friends group? It's $600 plus postage and import taxes. It's a Macau limited edition through an outlet there only. The writing on the dial is Portuguese as a nod to Macau's former Portuguese colonial links


It is simply a stunning photograph of that Macau. In Person the puke green bezel not so much.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It is simply a stunning photograph of that Macau. In Person the puke green bezel not so much.


......and there in lies an interesting point, the photo looks absolutely doesn't it. The black backdrop the silky, shiny watch and the pop from the gilt dial and the classy looking green bezel insert. I see it and I want it. All based on a photo, admittedly a very good photo. And even though I know that Steinharts and me don't get along, I'm still looking at it with lust......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......and there in lies an interesting point, the photo looks absolutely doesn't it. The black backdrop the silky, shiny watch and the pop from the gilt dial and the classy looking green bezel insert. I see it and I want it. All based on a photo, admittedly a very good photo. And even though I know that Steinharts and me don't get along, I'm still looking at it with lust......


If I wasn't getting the Tudor I think I would be in trouble with the Macau tbh. The drilled lug holes the no crown guards the no minute markets from 1 to 15 on bezel the gilt dial markings the domed acrylic. God I'm slipping


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Just before dropping off to sleep last night I glanced at my wrist for the time. Never fails to amaze me the lume on the Pelagos. I'd go as far as to say better than Seiko


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Watch photography, like Apple ads, is basically pr0n

So I'll always search 'model name wrist' or '..wruw' to get more realistic pics

My bugbear is how thick most modern dressy watches are
I loved pics of the Visodate, it was a forum darling, but








Nope

(pic from https://automaticwatchesformen.com/tissot-visodate-review)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Regarding the Pelagos, it bloody well should, costs 10x as much 

I lol'd at a shot we took in a GTG when a new sub completely failed to subdue a twenty year old Seiko in the lume dept. Never mind the five year old Blumo that radiated as if straight from Fukushima daichi


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> If I wasn't getting the Tudor I think I would be in trouble with the Macau tbh. The drilled lug holes the no crown guards the no minute markets from 1 to 15 on bezel the gilt dial markings the domed acrylic. God I'm slipping


Think of the money you'd save if you ditched the Tudors.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Think of the money you'd save if you ditched the Tudors.........


It's not about money for me. The money was watch sale money - as you know I never add cash to my collection it's my #1 rule


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Regarding the Pelagos, it bloody well should, costs 10x as much
> 
> I lol'd at a shot we took in a GTG when a new sub completely failed to subdue a twenty year old Seiko in the lume dept. Never mind the five year old Blumo that radiated as if straight from Fukushima daichi


Lol it's certainly not 10x ALL Seiko. My GS cost more than the Pelagos did sir


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Macau limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm not that strong. I know the 42mm case will bug me and I know the green could be ugly in person. But something will be leaving to make room for this one......if it doesn't sell out too quickly.

The gilt dial, domed crystal, blue lume, no crown guards, no date, and 22 to 18 bracelet taper.......too good.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is an appreciation shot for you folks.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sorry duplicate post


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is an appreciation shot for you folks.
> 
> View attachment 13165475


"I went to Moon and all I got is this crappy watch"


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lol it's certainly not 10x ALL Seiko. My GS cost more than the Pelagos did sir


Well I do hope a diver has better lume than a classy GMT


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is an appreciation shot for you folks.


This watch photographs well but completely fails to charm me IRL.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

woe is me.....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> woe is me.....


You know the drill. Bring any watch in here and watch it burn


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well I do hope a diver has better lume than a classy GMT


Point is Pelagos lume v grand Seiko diver lume


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is an appreciation shot for you folks.
> 
> View attachment 13165475


Excellent shot / very good lighting


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry, I'm not that strong. I know the 42mm case will bug me and I know the green could be ugly in person. But something will be leaving to make room for this one......if it doesn't sell out too quickly.
> 
> The gilt dial, domed crystal, blue lume, no crown guards, no date, and 22 to 18 bracelet taper.......too good.


At $500 I would have succumbed to temptation - but at $800 almost once import duties etc, then its move out of the "goodvalueproposition" zone for me. It is very nice though, but for me not $800 nice


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> At $500 I would have succumbed to temptation - but at $800 almost once import duties etc, then its move out of the "goodvalueproposition" zone for me. It is very nice though, but for me not $800 nice


I don't think I will get any more import duties coming to the states.....our limit is at $800 if I remember.......but if your history is any indication the LE nature of this piece should help maintain value, but I love the look and at $600USD it's worth the risk. Not sure how much shipping is.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The gilt dial, domed crystal, blue lume, no crown guards, no date, and 22 to 18 bracelet taper.......too good.


Gilt green dial + blue lume. Hope you're color blind


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Gilt green dial + blue lume. Hope you're color blind


Yeah i might be, there is still 3 days till preorders open and I'm not waiting on the edge of my seat to click as soon as it starts. 100 pieces may be gone before i can even get to it. But the color combo is a big risk for sure.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

thach said:


> I remember seeing 35mm posted. 36mm makes it even hotter. Well done mon frère.


I just remeasured -- it's 35.5 mm, which probably explains my confusion as well.

Weird size, hot watch!

Thanks fratello.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

As the Longines Flagship is off to be serviced, this will now be my one and only daily watch.

Oh and I haven't bought a new watch since ages -- still on the Longines, this one and the Casio.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yeah i might be, there is still 3 days till preorders open and I'm not waiting on the edge of my seat to click as soon as it starts. 100 pieces may be gone before i can even get to it. But the color combo is a big risk for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Limited Edition is a cruel marketing ploy to get your money for an ugly bezeled watch that they know they can't sell more of. They want to try to sell them before wrist shots and actual normal pictures appear. When they can't sell all of them because wrist shots appear the value will drop.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Say that to every limited edition Moon out there....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Say that to every limited edition Moon out there....


We are trying to STOP watch purchases. WPAC

Are you moving from bashing to promoting?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

No...


I have the same opinion about every limited edition. Fools bait.

Moon is Extreme example. It is probably harder to find regular version then limited ones...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> No...
> 
> I have the same opinion about every limited edition. Fools bait.
> 
> Moon is Extreme example. It is probably harder to find regular version then limited ones...


Not so difficult, the moon being one of a kind 

Aside from that, if you want limited, just buy a micro. Often more limited than what most big brands call limited. If anything has diminished the value of limited editions, its micro brands. Nth could probably call any of their watches a limited edition.
Edit: we're talking earth moon here of course. Jupiter or Saturn moons aren't that limited.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry, I'm not that strong. I know the 42mm case will bug me and I know the green could be ugly in person. But something will be leaving to make room for this one......if it doesn't sell out too quickly.
> 
> The gilt dial, domed crystal, blue lume, no crown guards, no date, and 22 to 18 bracelet taper.......too good.


Blimey VWG. That's a strong reaction to it, but then I'm having a similar issue o| o| o|.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Minor crisis here regarding the aforementioned Steinhart LE and I need some serious validation of this:

1. The lug to lug measurement with be overwhelming on my wrist. 
2. The flat lugs and the lack of fit will drive me insane. 
3. The 22mm lug width will annoy the heck out of me as it always has done. 
4. It'll cost a fortune after shipping and import tax. 
5. And when I find that I don't really like I'll have to flip at a loss as it'll never recoup the outlay. 
6. The green bezel insert, gilt dial and hands and blue lume will probably be jarring and the green bezel insert won't look as good as the photo. 

......seriously, a no holds bared bashing is required here. I'm seriously tempted brethren and I need help.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well its kinda meh


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well its kinda meh


Oh come on George, put your back into the bashing..........


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Minor crisis here regarding the aforementioned Steinhart LE and I need some serious validation of this:
> 
> 1. The lug to lug measurement with be overwhelming on my wrist.
> 2. The flat lugs and the lack of fit will drive me insane.
> ...


Just keep repeating . it doesn't really look as good as the photo, I have better looking watches already, I will loose money after I spend more than it is worth. No one will want to buy it because a new limited edition just came out that is waaayyy better looking. The green does not work with any straps, the bracelet is too fat at the lugs and has too much taper. Also can't get it adjusted for my wrist, why oh why did I ever talk myself into this horror. I don't need this watch I love what I have. I started a watch purchasing abstinence group and am being a bad example. How can I ever say USC has a problem.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Just keep repeating . it doesn't really look as good as the photo, I have better looking watches already, I will loose money after I spend more than it is worth. No one will want to buy it because a new limited edition just came out that is waaayyy better looking. The green does not work with any straps, the bracelet is too fat at the lugs and has too much taper. Also can't get it adjusted for my wrist, why oh why did I ever talk myself into this horror. I don't need this watch I love what I have. I started a watch purchasing abstinence group and am being a bad example. How can I ever say USC has a problem.......


You were doing sooooooo well until the end USC........:-d

........but yes you are generally on the money |>


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh come on George, put your back into the bashing..........


I mean it. Its just a variation on the vintage - slash - hulk - slash - sub on steroids theme. Don't see anything new to the table there, just a missmash of attributes, you kinda roll the dice and hope it will land you a nice outcome. Yawn.

I was expecting you'd be tired of same old after three years on WUS Hornet.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You were doing sooooooo well until the end USC........:-d
> 
> ........but yes you are generally on the money |>


You know what? It probably will look as good as on the photo. No, even better.

But then again, haven't we been here before?

I owned the Ocean One Vintage for a long time. You know it. I loved it. I still do. But that lug to lug... and the lug shape... it's a killer (in a bad sense). It's like that one bad thing you know you will regret but you can't stay away.

But that's just it: you already know you will regret it. You've been there before. You have held it in your hands. On your wrist. It doesn't work. It never will. Not then, not now.

Did I tell you I owned the O1V twice?

Exactly.

Now if they will make it in 39mm...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I mean it. Its just a variation on the vintage - slash - hulk - slash - sub on steroids theme. Don't see anything new to the table there, just a missmash of attributes, you kinda roll the dice and hope it will land you a nice outcome. Yawn.
> 
> I was expecting you'd be tired of same old after three years on WUS Hornet.


You'd have thought so wouldn't you George, but obviously not. Me see sub homage, me go dribble, dribble........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> You know what? It probably will look as good as on the photo. No, even better.
> 
> But then again, haven't we been here before?
> 
> ...


Had the 42mm O1V, had a ti 500, had a O1V legend, had a GMT 2 blueberry LE. Sold 'em all......

......if they did ever make it in 39mm it would be very difficult to resist. Interestingly I emailed Steinhart when the first 39mm came out and asked if they were going to do any other models in 39mm, they said no this is it. But look at the GMT 39mm that came out......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Not so difficult, the moon being one of a kind
> 
> Aside from that, if you want limited, just buy a micro. Often more limited than what most big brands call limited. If anything has diminished the value of limited editions, its micro brands. Nth could probably call any of their watches a limited edition.
> Edit: we're talking earth moon here of course. Jupiter or Saturn moons aren't that limited.
> ...


Couldn't disagree more. You buy a limited edition micro and you tire of it (which you invariably will), then 99 times out of 100 you will lose money on resale. A Ltd edition from an established brand normally attracts a premium on the used market.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Minor crisis here regarding the aforementioned Steinhart LE and I need some serious validation of this:
> 
> 1. The lug to lug measurement with be overwhelming on my wrist.
> 2. The flat lugs and the lack of fit will drive me insane.
> ...


I won't bash it cos it's nice. HOWEVER - you have owned and sold the identical case because you couldn't live with it, ergo you KNOW this will be the same. You 100% know it would just reaffirm your aversion to steinhart ocean 1 case design so why bother.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Just keep repeating . it doesn't really look as good as the photo, I have better looking watches already, I will loose money after I spend more than it is worth. No one will want to buy it because a new limited edition just came out that is waaayyy better looking. The green does not work with any straps, the bracelet is too fat at the lugs and has too much taper. Also can't get it adjusted for my wrist, why oh why did I ever talk myself into this horror. I don't need this watch I love what I have. I started a watch purchasing abstinence group and am being a bad example. How can I ever say USC has a problem.......


10/10. Excellent bash. Good job sir


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Had the 42mm O1V, had a ti 500, had a O1V legend, had a GMT 2 blueberry LE. Sold 'em all......
> 
> ......if they did ever make it in 39mm it would be very difficult to resist. Interestingly I emailed Steinhart when the first 39mm came out and asked if they were going to do any other models in 39mm, they said no this is it. But look at the GMT 39mm that came out......


Didn't you buy the 39mm ovm and flip it inside 2 weeks also?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Couldn't disagree more. You buy a limited edition micro and you tire of it (which you invariably will), then 99 times out of 100 you will lose money on resale. A Ltd edition from an established brand normally attracts a premium on the used market.


I'm not convinced that they do normally attract a premium, or maybe I've been unlucky. Steinhart legend was sold at a loss after being up for sale for ages, same for the GMT 2 blueberry and only just broke even on the Steinhart GMTs.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Didn't you buy the 39mm ovm and flip it inside 2 weeks also?


Nope. Never bought the 39mm Steinharts.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Minor crisis here regarding the aforementioned Steinhart LE and I need some serious validation of this:
> 
> 1. The lug to lug measurement with be overwhelming on my wrist.
> 2. The flat lugs and the lack of fit will drive me insane.
> ...


Isn't the O1V design slightly larger than the regular O1 series? That could make the overall watch feel larger.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ocean-one-vintage-size-incorrectly-stated-2020537.html#post17080049


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Had the 42mm O1V, had a ti 500, had a O1V legend, had a GMT 2 blueberry LE. Sold 'em all......
> .


So Hornet, looking back at all the watches you sold, is there one you regret selling? no 'if only's and 'but's. Something that was perfect for you yet somehow let it go?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Looks lovely, but I bet its 42mm isn't it (which I dislike personally because of the lugs)?


By the time some of you guys are done buying "these", or sooner, you could have had the real "this".

I think this is part of the problem we have here.

They should rename the "Affordable s" forum to the "I rather have 20 than one" forum.

So here's an experimental challenge if anyone is game: The Exception Watch Challenge.

Take all your watch budget for the year, be realistic, don't leave a penny behind and blow it...... errr I meant spend it on one watch.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> You know the drill. Bring any watch in here and watch it burn


Simple, shouldn't have bought it. Abstinence starts after the first - exception.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Minor crisis here regarding the aforementioned Steinhart LE and I need some serious validation of this:
> 
> 1. The lug to lug measurement with be overwhelming on my wrist.
> 2. The flat lugs and the lack of fit will drive me insane.
> ...


OK, keep re-reading what you wrote. You just bashed it to shreds out of your wrist. Are you into self-flagellation for horological reasons? Now go do some penance and reflect on it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

weird - cant log in on tapatalk at all - had this issue with tz last week. But I can log in on the browser. Anyone else?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

ok never mind it's logging in now. Strange. Anyway gratuitous shot of this evenings medication and wrist therapy


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Cheers!

Today I got the ingredients for my new batch of radio active waste. Now I just have to find the time.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

This watch keeps showing up on a Facebook advert and has got me drooling. Never really considered Alpina at this price point (although usually because they tend to be a little large for my taste) and I seriously doubt I'd pull the trigger on this one, but it's apparently a collaboration between Gnomon and Alpina at a one-time discounted price of $980 so I'm experiencing some FOMO. I'd appreciate some bashing to make it easier.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> So Hornet, looking back at all the watches you sold, is there one you regret selling? no 'if only's and 'but's. Something that was perfect for you yet somehow let it go?


Raven vintage 40mm.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> This watch keeps showing up on a Facebook advert and has got me drooling. Never really considered Alpina at this price point (although usually because they tend to be a little large for my taste) and I seriously doubt I'd pull the trigger on this one, but it's apparently a collaboration between Gnomon and Alpina at a one-time discounted price of $980 so I'm experiencing some FOMO. I'd appreciate some bashing to make it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, the chapter ring looks massive and that ruins the whole look. Hands look stupid with the pointer on the minute hand. Massive fail by gnomon.....

......as well the case isn't anything special to my eye.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> This watch keeps showing up on a Facebook advert and has got me drooling. Never really considered Alpina at this price point (although usually because they tend to be a little large for my taste) and I seriously doubt I'd pull the trigger on this one, but it's apparently a collaboration between Gnomon and Alpina at a one-time discounted price of $980 so I'm experiencing some FOMO. I'd appreciate some bashing to make it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mix of brushed and polished finishes on the case shows the quality of the finish, but I'm gonna need help with the date window. 
It's not at 3 o'clock
It's not at 4 o'clock 
It's not even half way between 3 and 4 o'clock. 
It's at 3.7 o'clock - wtf?

And once you've seen that you'll prob never even notice another thing. Bizarre. A better executed example of that style .....


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> This watch keeps showing up on a Facebook advert and has got me drooling. Never really considered Alpina at this price point (although usually because they tend to be a little large for my taste) and I seriously doubt I'd pull the trigger on this one, but it's apparently a collaboration between Gnomon and Alpina at a one-time discounted price of $980 so I'm experiencing some FOMO. I'd appreciate some bashing to make it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dial reminds me of this









And what is this collaboration anyways, you now have to pay the pied piper and his cousin too.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

monopdt831 said:


> This is tooo small for my preference but since it was my grandfather's, it isnt going anywhere. My sweet spot like most is 38-42, but one of my favorites is 45 and wears nothing like 45. My favorite visually is 45mm but 15+mm so it wears even bigger and makes it not fun to wear.


Now that is truly gorgeous!
I can read "Oyster Perpetual"... what year is it? Does it include any other model or name if one were to search for it?
Thanks


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> It does look better on leather. I live in the Ohio Valley of S. Indiana and our summers are brutally humid, often 70% + humidity and most of my watches are on a NATO or a bracelet as leather straps get pretty nasty this time of year.
> 
> On a Sienna from Colareb
> ...
> On Horween from B and R


I prefer the Sienna...

And I really do like that Ball! What model / name is it please?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> This watch keeps showing up on a Facebook advert and has got me drooling. Never really considered Alpina at this price point (although usually because they tend to be a little large for my taste) and I seriously doubt I'd pull the trigger on this one, but it's apparently a collaboration between Gnomon and Alpina at a one-time discounted price of $980 so I'm experiencing some FOMO. I'd appreciate some bashing to make it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like one hell of a boring watch... the blue ring might have added some visual interest, if they had chosen a more vibrant blue that is. The comparison with a dinner plate a few posts above is striking...

Then the case design is about as standard as you could imagine, nothing interesting there either. Oh wait it has two crowns, fair enough its not the standard case design, but lets be honest, does it really make it that more interesting? If anything its a way of making a diver more boring, by removing the outer bezel element...

And here we go again, the date window. Nice frame. But why is it at 3.45-ish? There really is no reason for that on this dial. No sub dials in the way, no arabic numbers that would be cut off. Just put the damn thing at 6! Or at 3 for that matter. I'll give some slack on it being white, since in this case it at least adds some contrast to the dial...

Also, is this a dive watch without lume on the markers?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Minor crisis here regarding the aforementioned Steinhart LE and I need some serious validation of this:
> 
> 1. The lug to lug measurement with be overwhelming on my wrist.
> 2. The flat lugs and the lack of fit will drive me insane.
> ...


Do I really need to bash this? I'll just leave this render here, and let you reconsider if these colors really should be going together... I will guarantee you, in sunlight the colors will look more like that render, than the way it does in the pictures (taken in a dark studio with controlled lighting, like you will never encounter in real life.)
And you know how you sometimes spot the lume glowing, in just the shade during bright daylight? So yes, there will be occasions where that blue is visible together with the green and gilt.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Raven vintage 40mm.


So there you have it, your 'perfect' sub homage. Either get this one back and call it a day, or stop looking.

Like Wimads is saying above, that watch color combo will bug you IRL. And that photo you posted is obviously a photoshopped image, not a prototype, the crop is obvious at 10' and 40'


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Meanwhile, fun times with a quirky battery replacement. Have to move that insulator film around the OEM battery onto the new one and then jump through some hoops to make the perpetual calendar work properly.

Or go and grab some (more) coffee. Hmmm...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Meanwhile, fun times with a quirky battery replacement. Have to move that insulator film around the OEM battery onto the new one and then jump through some hoops to make the perpetual calendar work properly.
> 
> Or go and grab some (more) coffee. Hmmm...


Get that cup of coffee later... One too many and your hands are too shaky to do the job 

Edit: although that is one big battery, shaky hands might not be much of a problem 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> So there you have it, your 'perfect' sub homage. Either get this one back and call it a day, or stop looking.
> 
> Like Wimads is saying above, that watch color combo will bug you IRL. And that photo you posted is obviously a photoshopped image, not a prototype, the crop is obvious at 10' and 40'


Yeah, but I'm not that fussed. Temporary insanity over and I'm over the desire to have the Steinhart. Thanks everyone!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> So there you have it, your 'perfect' sub homage. Either get this one back and call it a day, or stop looking.
> 
> Like Wimads is saying above, that watch color combo will bug you IRL. And that photo you posted is obviously a photoshopped image, not a prototype, the crop is obvious at 10' and 40'


It's a domed acrylic crystal / it's distortion at 10' and 40' not cropping.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I cant excuse the jacked up date window on the seastrong Heritage diver but the rest of the watch is a tribute to the original Seastrong 10 model.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> Now that is truly gorgeous!
> I can read "Oyster Perpetual"... what year is it? Does it include any other model or name if one were to search for it?
> Thanks


It is a early 50's (by the serial) 6564. My grandfather either broke or lost the original bracelet and put it on a "wonderful" twistoflex ??. I havent seen too many out there like this one. The story goes that it was a 10 year gift to managers at Sears, not sure on the truth of that but a good story none the less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> This watch keeps showing up on a Facebook advert and has got me drooling. Never really considered Alpina at this price point (although usually because they tend to be a little large for my taste) and I seriously doubt I'd pull the trigger on this one, but it's apparently a collaboration between Gnomon and Alpina at a one-time discounted price of $980 so I'm experiencing some FOMO. I'd appreciate some bashing to make it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from a cheap looking finish. The empty 12 o'clock triangle is clearly missing the lume. Too cheap to fill it in with something why not just make it solid? Empty love triangle. No joy with this one.


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was thinking the other day that over the course of my time on WUS, i have narrowed my watch criteria significantly based on certain features on a particular watch. What features/colors/lume/clasp/etc are no go’s/deal breakers for everyone. 

For me: no pvd, just cant do it
No quartz, own one gshock and thats it for me. No roman numerals, they just dont jive with me. Size is more limited to height, which i never paid much attention to. 

I was thinking this was the best place to post for future bashing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> I prefer the Sienna...
> 
> And I really do like that Ball! What model / name is it please?


Nightbreaker.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I actually like the Alpina, date window placement doesn't normally bother me, but I prefer the white dial, non limited version. I think there is a black and a blue version (with a white dial).

The Gnomon version in blue is too plain/boring for me and all of them may be too big at 42mm.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DP.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I actually like the Alpina, date window placement doesn't normally bother me, but I prefer the white dial, non limited version. I think there is a black and a blue version (with a white dial).
> 
> The Gnomon version in blue is too plain/boring for me and all of them may be too big at 42mm.
> 
> View attachment 13168329


Black and white works better aesthetically, but it's still got silly 21mm lugs and has been over sized at 42mm (I'm presuming that the original was about 40mm?). Lack of OEM bracelet is an oversight IMHO. Reckon if you want a reissue vintage diver in the compressor style the Longines legend diver looks better......

......or step up to the delicious Oris 65.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The LLD doesn't necessarily solve the size issue and may actually wear bigger with its 50mm lugs but agree completely that it's better aesthetically.

I prefer it over the Alpina and the Aquis 65, actually. It was the first "expensive" watch I really liked when I first got into watches. I've been scared off because of the lug length and have never taken the plunge. I've even tried to find it at several AD's just to try it on and see if the lugs/size will be an issue.

I may eventually try to find a used one and just flip it if it doesn't work.

Another pic, just because.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The LLD doesn't necessarily solve the size issue and may actually wear bigger with its 50mm lugs but agree completely that it's better aesthetically.
> 
> I prefer it over the Alpina and the Aquis 65, actually. It was the first "expensive" watch I really liked when I first got into watches. I've been scared off because of the lug length and have never taken the plunge. I've even tried to find it at several AD's just to try it on and see if the lugs/size will be an issue.
> 
> ...


I agree on the size, I mean look at those lugs; how bloody long are they?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Certainly those are long lugs but there is a lot of good going on there, I'm not a one issue buyer so i could probably live with it, provided i liked the rest of the package.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Certainly those are long lugs but there is a lot of good going on there, I'm not a one issue buyer so i could probably live with it, provided i liked the rest of the package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again lack of an OEM bracelet is a major issue. Add the bracelet and reduce the size and that'd be a winner......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Job done. I feel so accomplished lol.

To think watch guys get paid for all this fun. Ha!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Certainly those are long lugs but there is a lot of good going on there, I'm not a one issue buyer so i could probably live with it, provided i liked the rest of the package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Single issues are usually not a problem for me either but size and wearability are pretty high on the list, I either need to find an AD that stocks this model or take a flyer on a used one. They seem to hold their value pretty well on the used market so probably wouldn't be a big hit if I hated it.

Hornet, there is a factory mesh available. I normally don't like the mesh look, kinda 80's mobster/gangsta to me, but this is one watch where it might work.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Self bashing it. The lume is average at best, not terrible for a vintage re-issue but certainly won't pierce through the darkness of the night.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Single issues are usually not a problem for me either but size and wearability are pretty high on the list, I either need to find an AD that stocks this model or take a flyer on a used one. They seem to hold their value pretty well on the used market so probably wouldn't be a big hit if I hated it.
> 
> Hornet, there is a factory mesh available. I normally don't like the mesh look, kinda 80's mobster/gangsta to me, but this is one watch where it might work.
> View attachment 13168825


Mesh works on certain watches for sure.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Mesh works on certain watches for sure.


I was thinking of your SO as I was typing that reply. It definitely works on mesh.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Single issues are usually not a problem for me either but size and wearability are pretty high on the list, I either need to find an AD that stocks this model or take a flyer on a used one. They seem to hold their value pretty well on the used market so probably wouldn't be a big hit if I hated it.
> 
> Hornet, there is a factory mesh available. I normally don't like the mesh look, kinda 80's mobster/gangsta to me, but this is one watch where it might work.
> View attachment 13168825


Always feel a bit meh about mesh bracelets, the gaps where SELs should be always look an eyesore.......



jcombs1 said:


> Self bashing it. The lume is average at best, not terrible for a vintage re-issue but certainly won't pierce through the darkness of the night.
> 
> View attachment 13168845


That's piss poor lume. What is it with Swiss brands that they can't do lume half as good as a $300 Seiko?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Boy that final felt like a total waste of time...that Gerry really wanted to throw the match away


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Single issues are usually not a problem for me either but size and wearability are pretty high on the list, I either need to find an AD that stocks this model or take a flyer on a used one. They seem to hold their value pretty well on the used market so probably wouldn't be a big hit if I hated it.
> 
> Hornet, there is a factory mesh available. I normally don't like the mesh look, kinda 80's mobster/gangsta to me, but this is one watch where it might work.
> View attachment 13168825


I fell for this watch in the case at an AD. It's a real beauty. Then I tried it on and the lugs absolutely killed it for me. Maybe you have the wrist for it, but anything less than 7.5 inches and flat, and I think they would be an issue.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Excellent bashing of the Alpina, guys. I like the colours, don't find it boring, and I'm ok with the case size for this style (although would prefer 40mm). 

BUT I'm not a big fan of the hand set. I'd be ok with the arrow minute hand if there was more of a difference between the hands, but it just looks like the hour hand with an arrow attached to it.

AND the position of the date window is definitely strange. I don't mind a 4.30 date window when it avoids cutting into something, but the 3.45 looks off, and not even for any good reason.

Crisis averted - thanks!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

monopdt831 said:


> It is a early 50's (by the serial) 6564. My grandfather either broke or lost the original bracelet and put it on a "wonderful" twistoflex. I havent seen too many out there like this one. The story goes that it was a 10 year gift to managers at Sears, not sure on the truth of that but a good story none the less.


Nice story for a nice watch. Thanks.
Looking for 'em, they're about $2K. Being that this is WPAC, I'll have to sell off several to be able to do this one... but it is such a nice elegant watch. No such story for me, though, alas.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Going back to school in Sept...it’s gonna be no new watches till 2020 then I’ll get something actually nice to celebrate. 
*cough* BlackBay 58


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

chuasam said:


> Going back to school in Sept...it's gonna be no new watches till 2020 then I'll get something actually nice to celebrate.
> *cough* BlackBay 58


Now that sounds very sensible. Stick in


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Question is - as a self confessed Tudor and steinhart fanboy.....

Am I able to resist both of these. I think the steinhart itch is easing off now


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Now that sounds very sensible. Stick in


I could have gotten my Explorer I for my school fees 
*cries*


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Question is - as a self confessed Tudor and steinhart fanboy.....
> 
> Am I able to resist both of these. I think the steinhart itch is easing off now


Is that a new Tudor model then?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Question is - as a self confessed Tudor and steinhart fanboy.....
> 
> Am I able to resist both of these. I think the steinhart itch is easing off now


What, Tudor now homages Steinhart?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> What, Tudor now homages Steinhart?


Everyone copies everyone George. But I'm starting to think that Tudor has no sense of its own style seeing as it seems to be copying the Rolex catalogue, take the Pepsi GMT that Tudor has done......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Out and about today and of course I'm noticing watches that people are wearing. The trend for men seems to be large (larger than 42mm) fashion brand divers/chronographs.....


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Out and about today and of course I'm noticing watches that people are wearing. The trend for men seems to be large (larger than 42mm) fashion brand divers/chronographs.....


Sunday morning in Morrison's. As today is our day of summer, everybody in short sleeves.

Saw two cheap chronos, pulsar/lorus types. And a 42mm pvd, black dial, rose gold indices, fashion style, possibly Boss, Armani, etc.

Supermarkets are great, because people have their wrist cocked to carry or push their shopping trolley. So you see what people are wearing.

Usually just old men with gold tone 36mm Rotary date just styles. Often on a stretchy band. Just as you match your leather strap to your shoes. Old men match their stretchy watch straps to their stretchy elastic trouser tops.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

catsteeth said:


> Sunday morning in Morrison's. As today is our day of summer, everybody in short sleeves.
> 
> Saw two cheap chronos, pulsar/lorus types. And a 42mm pvd, black dial, rose gold indices, fashion style, possibly Boss, Armani, etc.
> 
> Supermarkets are great, because you gave your wrist cocked to carry or push your shopping trolley. So you see what people are wearing. Usually old men with gold tone 36mm Rotary day just styles. Often on a stretchy band


We're in a busy zoo today, so plenty of wrist spotting opportunities, whilst trying to avoid arguments with a hot and bothered wife.......

......gonna start adding in age to checking watch styles now!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> We're in a busy zoo today, so plenty of wrist spotting opportunities, whilst trying to avoid arguments with a hot and bothered wife.......
> 
> ......gonna start adding in age to checking watch styles now!


What I find interesting is fashion watch to diver ratio. On wus it's pretty much 1:1 divers to other watches (not fashion obviously)

But in the real world I never see divers. Just lots of fashion watches, cheap chronos, or old men watches.

It's only at work I ever see nice watches, and that only occasionally. And that's still all sport casual. I can count on one hand the number of divers I've seen. Only: seamasters, subs, and doxas. And one panerai radomir.

My auto correct has suddenly become lethal, can't write any proper nouns, or watch names. It's becoming really annoying.

Enjoy your watch spotting at the zoo. You can look at animals too I believe. But watches are more fun


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

catsteeth said:


> What I find interesting is fashion watch to diver ratio. On wus it's pretty much 1:1 divers to other watches (not fashion obviously)
> 
> But in the real world I never see divers. Just lots of fashion watches, cheap chronos, or old men watches.
> 
> It's only at work I ever see nice watches, and that only occasionally. And that's still all sport casual. I can count on one hand the number of divers I've seen. Only: seamasters, subs, and doxas. And one panerai radomir.


So true. Women tend to hate watches with diving bezels and an amazing % of men don't have a clue that its a rotating bezel or what its used for. They just think its a cheesy way of having minute markers along with hour markers. Heads spin when I demonstrate that the bezel turns.

Also. On a killer winning streak in Japan. I may <cough> have to sell another watch soon.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

catsteeth said:


> What I find interesting is fashion watch to diver ratio. On wus it's pretty much 1:1 divers to other watches (not fashion obviously)
> 
> But in the real world I never see divers. Just lots of fashion watches, cheap chronos, or old men watches.
> 
> ...


Considering the low brow watch spotting opportunities the animals are more interesting!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Is that a new Tudor model then?


It's a Harrods only special edition


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> What, Tudor now homages Steinhart?


The Tudor was released first


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Everyone copies everyone George. But I'm starting to think that Tudor has no sense of its own style seeing as it seems to be copying the Rolex catalogue, take the Pepsi GMT that Tudor has done......


The black bay case is fairly unique and they have a huge range of very original models. Not sure where your coming from with that comment really.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's a Harrods only special edition


Harrods eh, nice.....



RustyBin5 said:


> The Tudor was released first


Interesting that they were both out at similar times though.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The black bay case is fairly unique and they have a huge range of very original models. Not sure where your coming from with that comment really.


Maybe somewhat unfair as a comment......


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> ok never mind it's logging in now. Strange. Anyway gratuitous shot of this evenings medication and wrist therapy


Hi Rusty,

Hopefully we can have one or more "Tennents" when I am in your region in July.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Everyone copies everyone George. But I'm starting to think that Tudor has no sense of its own style seeing as it seems to be copying the Rolex catalogue, take the Pepsi GMT that Tudor has done......


Tudor doesn't copy Rolex any more than a younger sibling grows up looking like an elder sibling.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Out and about today and of course I'm noticing watches that people are wearing. The trend for men seems to be large (larger than 42mm) fashion brand divers/chronographs.....


I was at a conference recently with a bunch of attorneys and high level finance folks (basically, people who make a lot more money than me) and thought it would make for good watch spotting.

The reality was lots of Apple watches, the occasional two tone Rolex, and the highest level folk (those presenting so couldn't see close up) seem to go for huge chronographs that probably cost a fortune but showed very little taste for a business environment IMO.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

catsteeth said:


> Usually just old men with gold tone 36mm Rotary date just styles. Often on a stretchy band. Just as you match your leather strap to your shoes. Old men match their stretchy watch straps to their stretchy elastic trouser tops.


Brilliant observation 

Enjoy your day of Summer!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

BigEd said:


> Hi Rusty,
> 
> Hopefully we can have one or more "Tennents" when I am in your region in July.


Look forward to it


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Question is - as a self confessed Tudor and steinhart fanboy.....
> 
> Am I able to resist both of these. I think the steinhart itch is easing off now


And the Tudor itch is itching like mother F............ ?



RustyBin5 said:


> The black bay case is fairly unique and they have a huge range of very original models. Not sure where your coming from with that comment really.


I think a case could be made it's a take of, sigh, the Explorer?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Tudor doesn't copy Rolex any more than a younger sibling grows up looking like an elder sibling.


Tudor doesn't copy Rolex any more than an older sibling grows up looking like a younger sibling. There!


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

jon_huskisson said:


> I was at a conference recently with a bunch of attorneys and high level finance folks (basically, people who make a lot more money than me) and thought it would make for good watch spotting.
> 
> The reality was lots of Apple watches, the occasional two tone Rolex, and the highest level folk (those presenting so couldn't see close up) seem to go for huge chronographs that probably cost a fortune but showed very little taste for a business environment IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I do watch spotting in a my office environtment. Interesting pieces i found: explorer ii, op datejust, superocean, panerai, and portuguese. Out there in the yard, mostly g-shocks.

Anyway, it's been more than two month since my last purchasr. Looks like im quite happy with my SOTC and i just received natos for my HC. But im still hoping i can replace the edox with something else.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> And the Tudor itch is itching like mother F............ ?
> 
> I think a case could be made it's a take of, sigh, the Explorer?


Umm how? It looks nothing like an explorer?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK I was possibly a little harsh with saying Tudor is copying Rolex based solely on the Tudor Pepsi GMT but I read this:

"_*waitlists, price increases, scarcity, etc.

Rolex is going upmarket. Exclusivity. Sell less units at higher prices. Same profit. Rolex=Patek Eventually.

Tudor is the brand that people will aspire to own. Rolex if you're wealthy.

This is the strategy. It's the reason you have a Tudor Pepsi and a Rolex Pepsi both with in house movements, 70 hour power reserves.

There is no way management would allow such in house scalping if this wasn't to move both brands up market with Tudor replacing Rolex for the aspirational middle class.

It's clever yet obvious and slightly cynical but it's happening*_."

.....whether this is the truth or conjecture is up for debate, but it kinda rings with where my head was when I made my remark.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Case without bezel, definite similarities.









Here is a Heritage BB without dive bezel.









Does it really matter?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> OK I was possibly a little harsh with saying Tudor is copying Rolex based solely on the Tudor Pepsi GMT but I read this:
> 
> "_*waitlists, price increases, scarcity, etc.
> 
> ...


I would say this is spot on whether by design or coincidence. Rolex has successfully up-branded to a luxury brand out of the reach of the middle class. Tudor to the rescue.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll leave this here









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


>


I've never previously thought 'clashes with the carpet' is a good reason to avoid a watch, but please add this to the bashing above


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'll leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks better than I'd expected. But it's still suffering from looking like a massive hunk of ungainly steel on the wrist. Has the guy not followed our conversation regarding perspective? The muppet.......

.......39mm and I'd be all over it like a rash.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It looks better than I'd expected. But it's still suffering from looking like a massive hunk of ungainly steel on the wrist. Has the guy not followed our conversation regarding perspective? The muppet.......
> 
> .......39mm and I'd be all over it like a rash.


Better that he takes poor perspective shots that make it look too big though. If it looked perfect you might be in trouble


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'll leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your honest appraisal then? Since you've already bought it - it would seem futile to wantonly bash it now. Curious of your first impression maybe compared to other models you've owned ?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

That's not Texas, that's likely Macau or HK. Unless he couldn't wait and ran over there to get one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Your honest appraisal then? Since you've already bought it - it would seem futile to wantonly bash it now. Curious of your first impression maybe compared to other models you've owned ?


Honestly i dont expect it to be better than any Steinhart i have owned in the past. But that means excellent value for the money. Generally Steinhart falls above Seiko but below Squale for me.

The standard O1V is 411 euro plus shipping. For me that means after currency fees, I'm looking at $515 USD. This Macau version is $645 USD with shipping. Is the $130 premium worth it? Is it still the value for the $ that i think the rest of the brand is? Who knows? I wont unless i buy it.



PetWatch said:


> That's not Texas, that's likely Macau or HK. Unless he couldn't wait and ran over there to get one.


Petwatch is correct, i didnt fly to Macau, force steinhart to build me a 1 off proto 8 weeks before normal delivery, and take a wrist shot.

I did ask for any non-glamour-shot pics in regular lighting. Thats what was sent to me.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I do like the Steinhart and the photos have just made things worse......

......to try and help myself out I went back to the legend pics to see if this looked silly. And I whilst I love the look of the legend and this Macau LE I still come back to the fact that I sold 'em all. Take the GMT 2, I couldn't stand the non-tapered 22mm band and this only improved slightly when I got the 22mm - 18mm band.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I do like the Steinhart and the photos have just made things worse......
> 
> ......to try and help myself out I went back to the legend pics to see if this looked silly. And I whilst I love the look of the legend and this Macau LE I still come back to the fact that I sold 'em all. Take the GMT 2, I couldn't stand the non-tapered 22mm band and this only improved slightly when I got the 22mm - 18mm band.
> 
> ...


Don't do it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Don't do it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Don't worry I think that the madness has passed.......

.......this is like two alcoholics persuading each other not to have a drink b-)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Steinhart smeihart.


You are both sorry excuse for WIS, let alone WPAC comrades.



Not only these are homages but these are inception homages. Homages to non existing watches.


The madness upon you has taken a new turn...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Steinhart smeihart.
> 
> You are both sorry excuse for WIS, let alone WPAC comrades.
> 
> ...


......and your surprised?! Anyway, quite good WPAC behaviour seeing as we're discussing it here and attempting to dissuade ourselves, would you not agree?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Good... Good... Keep it up...


(last time you ended up with severe case of GMTititis...)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Good... Good... Keep it up...
> 
> (last time you ended up with severe case of GMTititis...)


Yes, we don't need a repeat of that do we?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

... Erm.

So cure for GMTititis is again Steinyflu?


Sorry but thats like kicking out of alcoholism with some H.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ... Erm.
> 
> So cure for GMTititis is again Steinyflu?
> 
> Sorry but thats like kicking out of alcoholism with some H.


What?! I said we don't want a repeat of the GMTitis......

.......anyway, where is your usually witty, but bitting, bash of the Steinhart?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am afraid of Rusty...


But...


Cmoon you guys.


If you ad the value of all the Steinharts you bought in past you could have bought the frikkin Rolex...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I am afraid of Rusty...
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


Afraid of Rusty?! He's a pussycat......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

And a great admirer of Rolex spinoffs.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> And a great admirer of Rolex spinoffs.


Well, yes, but he knows that in the spirit of WPAC that nothing is sacred.......

........even Rolex's discount brand!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is current Steinhart range how I see it.

Last one is SteinTona.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> Steinhart smeihart.
> 
> You are both sorry excuse for WIS, let alone WPAC comrades.
> 
> ...


Wait i thought homages were bad?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I bought another watch but it is a gift for the wife so I guess it doesn't count


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I bought another watch but it is a gift for the wife so I guess it doesn't count


Riiight


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm sure you'll never borrow it.


blowfish89 said:


> I bought another watch but it is a gift for the wife so I guess it doesn't count


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> I bought another watch but it is a gift for the wife so I guess it doesn't count


You must be green with envy. Go on, get yourself a matching pair and call it the exception to the rule for you too.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I bought another watch but it is a gift for the wife so I guess it doesn't count


It's one of those gifts that you're quite happy having if she doesn't like it isn't it?!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

What I am missing guys with all these Sub's lookalikes. Homage my ass, it's not about paying tribute it's about making a buck by reproducing a very successful style. I get that, but with every new "release" all the fans go goo goo ga ga like they have never seen anything like it before.

I like the style, but after seeing so much of them here, I get my fill and then some. Kills the desire for me to want to get one. It causes the opposite reaction in me, my purchase repellent.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> What I am missing guys with all these Sub's lookalikes. Homage my ass, it's not about paying tribute it's about making a buck by reproducing a very successful style. I get that, but with every new "release" all the fans go goo goo ga ga like they have never seen anything like it before.
> 
> I like the style, but after seeing so much of them here, I get my fill and then some. Kills the desire for me to want to get one. It causes the opposite reaction in me, my purchase repellent.


Exactly.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> What I am missing guys with all these Sub's lookalikes. Homage my ass, it's not about paying tribute it's about making a buck by reproducing a very successful style. I get that, but with every new "release" all the fans go goo goo ga ga like they have never seen anything like it before.
> 
> I like the style, but after seeing so much of them here, I get my fill and then some. Kills the desire for me to want to get one. It causes the opposite reaction in me, my purchase repellent.


Horses for courses as they say PW. I'm a fan of the homages because I'll never splash the cash on a Rolex and I like the style. The problem I have is that the only ones that are close to perfect are from MKII and that seems like a phenomenal amount of cash to pay for what it is, I'm sure folks can tell me it's worth it blah blah blah, but it ain't for me.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Horses for courses as they say PW. I'm a fan of the homages because I'll never splash the cash on a Rolex and I like the style. The problem I have is that the only ones that are close to perfect are from MKII and that seems like a phenomenal amount of cash to pay for what it is, I'm sure folks can tell me it's worth it blah blah blah, but it ain't for me.


I myself wont pay that amount of money either. If i go sub homage, i will go with steinhart or davosa ternos.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> I myself wont pay that amount of money either. If i go sub homage, i will go with steinhart or davosa ternos.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


.......and there in lies the nub of my problem; Steinhart, Davosa, Squale, etc are reasonable prices and quality, but they are all a compromise that, for me, make it feel like a waste of money.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Still only wearing one of the four watches I own since April 30th. Don't want to sell the remaining three yet but there is really no need to just keep them in a drawer.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been a member of this club this year, though not because I actively decided "no watches". Other priorities keep trumping (no pun intended Mr. President) any watches that grab my interest. I *seriously* considered purchasing an Aquatimer or a SAR Resuce Timer, but alas I broke down and bought a truck instead.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Afraid of Rusty?! He's a pussycat......


True
Miaow

Couple of points. As much as I like steinharts and limited edition ones especially, this one doesn't float my boat. Easy pass on it tbh.

As for Rolex, as much as I enjoyed briefly owning one I was COMPLETELY underwhelmed by the quality tbh. It was "nice" but it seriously wasn't great-nice. In the submariner price range I think GS and GO both wipe the floor with Rolex in terms of quality and finish.

Of course the Rolex is better than a steinhart - MUCH better. But it's not worth the price. Just my view.

Someone mentioned the only close to perfect homage being MK11. Don't forget Ginault. The bracelet is absolutely staggering in its quality. Very VERY good bang per buck. I only sold mine to make space for the Tudor bb58, and if the bb58 doesn't light my candle then I'll prob get another ginault.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

The Sub is like currency in its price range, pretty much like a Sumo is in the midrange. Self-conscious watch addicts will settle for a Sub after squandering lots of   on whimsical choices.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> ... and if the bb58 doesn't light my candle then I'll prob get another ginault.


already planning a flip on your full retail ad purchase? that is a very bad sign Rusty.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> already planning a flip on your full retail ad purchase? that is a very bad sign Rusty.


Not planning anything - just saying the ginault was good


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not planning anything - just saying the ginault was good


well it just sounded like you were not 100% sold on the Tudor which you should be before buying anything. The ginault was good but still not good enough.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> well it just sounded like you were not 100% sold on the Tudor which you should be before buying anything. The ginault was good but still not good enough.


Nope


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Riiight





jetcash said:


> I'm sure you'll never borrow it.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk





PetWatch said:


> You must be green with envy. Go on, get yourself a matching pair and call it the exception to the rule for you too.





Hornet99 said:


> It's one of those gifts that you're quite happy having if she doesn't like it isn't it?!


Right.. I estimate that the Alpinist will be worn 45% by me, 55% by the missus, and as long as the math says below 50%.... it doesn't count  the point is that it was bought for her (just like that vintage Omega earlier).

The funny thing is that I had an Alpinist in 2014-2015 but sold it, and she has been asking for the green watch. It cost me much more to get one now, but I am happy I did it, it looks like a keeper for sure. I am trying to get a jubilee bracelet for it too but they seem sold out.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Right.. I estimate that the Alpinist will be worn 45% by me, 55% by the missus, and as long as the math says below 50%.... it doesn't count  the point is that it was bought for her (just like that vintage Omega earlier).
> 
> The funny thing is that I had an Alpinist in 2014-2015 but sold it, and she has been asking for the green watch. It cost me much more to get one now, but I am happy I did it, it looks like a keeper for sure. I am trying to get a jubilee bracelet for it too but they seem sold out.


Keeper for sure huh. You sold the last one hmm.

Ok


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Keeper for sure huh. You sold the last one hmm.
> 
> Ok


If the missus says its a keeper, its a keeper. That should be obvious right..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

With the +30 degree C heat where I'm at current I've been suffering from wrist swelling and this has been a problem with bracelets feeling a little bit tight on the wrist. Adjust one watch to cope and can't do anything on the other as I'm at the last micro adjustment already. Bummer!


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I slipped, I slipped real bad. I had made it three months, but Memorial Day sales got me.... I have these THREE incoming (Alpina 4 GMT, Zodiac Seawolf 53 Compression, and Deep Blue Master 1000). I need a five step proagram!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> If the missus says its a keeper, its a keeper. That should be obvious right..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I never listen to my missus. If I did I would have an Apple Watch and nothing else.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

M111 said:


> I slipped, I slipped real bad. I had made it three months, but Memorial Day sales got me.... I have these THREE incoming (Alpina 4 GMT, Zodiac Seawolf 53 Compression, and Deep Blue Master 1000). I need a five step proagram!


Step one: step away from the keyboard

Repeat four times


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Lady luck is such a tease. I even happened upon a used empty box, plus manual & paperwork, for a SBDB003. _Well I ain't buying the bloody watch so stop pulling this stuff on me!_ Darn it.

*Asking for some input on a sale*

I have two identical watches that I plan to list. One's in excellent shape, plus box & full paperwork. The other is in very good shape and I have an appropriate box on a slow boat from Japan.

How should I list them to maximize profit? I'm not too sure what this model would sell for now. Its been awhile since any example's been sold on forums or on eBay.


If I list the better looking one first, then it may get sold for less $$ than it could.
If I list the more worn out first then it may get sold to a buyer who was waiting on any which one to appear but would be willing to pay more for the better example, had it been available first.
Listing them both without knowing what the street value is, could lead to losing out on both.
Sitting on them ..well there's no $$ in this option here :-d. 

Thoughts? :-s


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Unseasonably warm in my part of the world as well


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Lady luck is such a tease. I even happened upon a used empty box, plus manual & paperwork, for a SBDB003. _Well I ain't buying the bloody watch so stop pulling this stuff on me!_ Darn it.
> 
> *Asking for some input on a sale*
> 
> ...


I think it could be argued both ways but I would probably sell the excellent condition, full kit watch first. My thinking is that regardless of what the market is, the nicer watch should establish the higher end of that range.

Then, the second, lesser version should at least bring close to that. Whereas, if you sell the lesser version first it may not reach full value because of condition/kit and the better version will be compared to that price and may not reach its potential. TBH, it's a crap shoot. You've sold enough watches and know that.

In reality, it probably won't matter and they will both sell very well. I'll bet there is a demand for that watch and you'll have lots of interest.

I don't think I would list them at the same time. You can sometimes create confusion and second-guessing by offering too many options.

Good luck.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds like good advice

I’ve been selling (non-identical) vintage here and elsewhere, and I’ve listed pretty much in descending value order

And I’ve got 3 identical Soviet panoramic cameras that I’m definitely going to list spread out a bit, nicest one first

(I got them cheap with various niggles and missing parts, which I’ve managed to pick up. It was going to be a big money-making scheme - in my head - but I’ve run out of enthusiasm)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Lady luck is such a tease. I even happened upon a used empty box, plus manual & paperwork, for a SBDB003. _Well I ain't buying the bloody watch so stop pulling this stuff on me!_ Darn it.
> 
> *Asking for some input on a sale*
> 
> ...


I would list them both. The better one high to set expectations, the other one at a lower more reasonable and acceptable price for you. Sort the buyers out by giving them a choice. Adjust accordingly based on feedback.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Lady luck is such a tease. I even happened upon a used empty box, plus manual & paperwork, for a SBDB003. _Well I ain't buying the bloody watch so stop pulling this stuff on me!_ Darn it.
> 
> *Asking for some input on a sale*
> 
> ...


Sell the poorer one for the price you think you would get for the good one. If it sells then great, but it's how to test the water in the absence of recent sales info.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> I slipped, I slipped real bad. I had made it three months, but Memorial Day sales got me.... I have these THREE incoming (Alpina 4 GMT, Zodiac Seawolf 53 Compression, and Deep Blue Master 1000). I need a five step proagram!


Oh dear M111, what happened? Why did you buy these three? Sales bargains got the better of you?

So, which watches are you selling to make room for these?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sell the poorer one for the price you think you would get for the good one. If it sells then great, but it's how to test the water in the absence of recent sales info.


I'd go with Rusty's suggestion George. But there's always the risk with whatever you do here, that there aren't many buyers out there at the moment........


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'll wait for the extra box before listing anything, need to be sure everything is working as it should anyway. Leaning towards listing them both, I wouldn't like to be in the position of someone buying the least attractive only to see a better example listed. We're enthusiasts after all.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Leaning towards listing them both, I wouldn't like to be in the position of someone buying the least attractive only to see a better example listed. We're enthusiasts after all.


I can see what you're saying, but I think listing them together will split the interest & you won't get as good a price for either

Listing them in sequence doubles the exposure time that people might stumble across the listings

Putting the best one on first avoids the issue you mention 

Good luck with the sales, let us know how it goes


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I'll wait for the extra box before listing anything, need to be sure everything is working as it should anyway. Leaning towards listing them both, I wouldn't like to be in the position of someone buying the least attractive only to see a better example listed. We're enthusiasts after all.


Or you could, when you get an offer on the poorer example, offer the buyer the better example at a higher price? Then you've been fair.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Or you could, when you get an offer on the poorer example, offer the buyer the better example at a higher price? Then you've been fair.......


I could but it would be a mess that I can't be bothered with. Its not as if its a job or anything, just filling up my fun-fund.

Met with a fellow enthusiast today who has a friend that could be interested, so if I sell the one locally for a good price w/o all the hassle with fees and postage crap then the trouble is solved. I'll list what's left on eBay for a high enough price and see how it goes.

Regarding the current state of the market ; it depends on what you're selling. Both the Caribbean and a titanium Landmaster got sold on eBay within a day. I only trade in one-of-a-kind items. Well, two of a kind, with these Seikos here.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Enjoying the Seiko mini turtle today and loosened off the bracelet to cope with the heat we're experiencing again today.......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I could but it would be a mess that I can't be bothered with. Its not as if its a job or anything, just filling up my fun-fund.
> 
> Met with a fellow enthusiast today who has a friend that could be interested, so if I sell the one locally for a good price w/o all the hassle with fees and postage crap then the trouble is solved. I'll list what's left on eBay for a high enough price and see how it goes.
> 
> Regarding the current state of the market ; it depends on what you're selling. Both the Caribbean and a titanium Landmaster got sold on eBay within a day. I only trade in one-of-a-kind items. Well, two of a kind, with these Seikos here.


There is no issue. Put both on Ebay at different prices. In danger of looking for problems where there are none to be found


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh dear M111, what happened? Why did you buy these three? Sales bargains got the better of you?
> 
> So, which watches are you selling to make room for these?


Yes, the bargains got the best of me. I'm selling my Alpina Seastrong 300 (already sold), Zodiac Oceanaire, and a Deep Blue Quartz, so these are all upgrades actually. I guess that's not too bad, right?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> Yes, the bargains got the best of me. I'm selling my Alpina Seastrong 300 (already sold), Zodiac Oceanaire, and a Deep Blue Quartz, so these are all upgrades actually. I guess that's not too bad, right?


.......yeah, its all good fella.

..........seriously, its not OK. Aren't you the guy with a massive collection already? Or am I confusing you with someone else?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Lady luck is such a tease. I even happened upon a used empty box, plus manual & paperwork, for a SBDB003. _Well I ain't buying the bloody watch so stop pulling this stuff on me!_ Darn it.
> 
> *Asking for some input on a sale*
> 
> ...


Well list them both. List the nicer one much higher than you would expect and list the lower quality one higher as well. Perhaps as high as your would expect for the nicer one. The higher price will make the lower quality watch seem like are bargain since there are no other comparisons. After the low one sells you can adjust the better one down a bit if needed to sell it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well list them both. List the nicer one much higher than you would expect and list the lower quality one higher as well. Perhaps as high as your would expect for the nicer one. The higher price will make the lower quality watch seem like are bargain since there are no other comparisons. After the low one sells you can adjust the better one down a bit if needed to sell it.


Let's just hope that the buyer isn't reading this eh!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Let's just hope that the buyer isn't reading this eh!


No one in wpac buys watches


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> ..........seriously, its not OK. Aren't you the guy with a massive collection already? Or am I confusing you with someone else?


It isn't growing anymore though...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Well WPAC I'm DONE & IN!!!
Automatic divers down to 6 carefully chosen pieces,2 quartz(10 year & Eco Drive) & 3 hand wind...There is 1 watch I will keep an eye out for as they are rare as hens teeth but other than that I have NO alerts set on watchrecon or searches saved on Ebay..
This is a WIERD palce to be in...My watch collection is at end game as is my audio/video system...Yea time to just kick back,catch a good buzz & enjoy the fruits of my labor,BUT it's so hard not to be searching,planning,scheming...Just need a bit of time to shift down...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

M111 said:


> It isn't growing anymore though...


Well, I suppose that's a start......


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well WPAC I'm DONE & IN!!!
> Automatic divers down to 6 carefully chosen pieces,2 quartz(10 year & Eco Drive) & 3 hand wind...There is 1 watch I will keep an eye out for as they are rare as hens teeth but other than that I have NO alerts set on watchrecon or searches saved on Ebay..
> This is a WIERD palce to be in...My watch collection is at end game as is my audio/video system...Yea time to just kick back,catch a good buzz & enjoy the fruits of my labor,BUT it's so hard not to be searching,planning,scheming...Just need a bit of time to shift down...


Congrats! That's got to be a nice way to be, just to enjoy and be content |>


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Let's just hope that the buyer isn't reading this eh!


That's ok too. Transparency is good and he/she would still have to compete with those who haven't. Father's day is good time to list as many as we have.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well WPAC I'm DONE & IN!!!
> Automatic divers down to 6 carefully chosen pieces,2 quartz(10 year & Eco Drive) & 3 hand wind...There is 1 watch I will keep an eye out for as they are rare as hens teeth but other than that I have NO alerts set on watchrecon or searches saved on Ebay..
> This is a WIERD palce to be in...My watch collection is at end game as is my audio/video system...Yea time to just kick back,catch a good buzz & enjoy the fruits of my labor,BUT it's so hard not to be searching,planning,scheming...Just need a bit of time to shift down...


Well done E8 and welcome formally to WPAC |>

.......now comes the difficult part, as I think you have already realised, in stepping away from the need to purchase something. I find that I see something that I like (take the steinhart Macau LE) and this sets me off on purchasing flights of fantasy. The key for me is to realise that I'm doing this and give it a break.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well WPAC I'm DONE & IN!!!
> Automatic divers down to 6 carefully chosen pieces,2 quartz(10 year & Eco Drive) & 3 hand wind...There is 1 watch I will keep an eye out for as they are rare as hens teeth but other than that I have NO alerts set on watchrecon or searches saved on Ebay..
> This is a WIERD palce to be in...My watch collection is at end game as is my audio/video system...Yea time to just kick back,catch a good buzz & enjoy the fruits of my labor,BUT it's so hard not to be searching,planning,scheming...Just need a bit of time to shift down...


Alright then, let's see that sotc!

11 is a sensible number to stop at. Personally I've found that is already pushing the borders of being able to properly enjoy all of them. Less watches is more enjoyment per watch!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I like the fact you have 11. 12 is such a good number, and you still have one hens tooth out there somewhere so a gap is good.

Not sure what I'll do once the Tudor's come. The wait for then has removed all purchases from the agenda for me in the interim. No searches nothing. Can't actually remember when I last bought a watch or what it was. The odisea I think? Anyway point is I always enjoyed the searching the hunting down, but cos I haven't got the capacity to buy anything it's ceased to be a thing ! Dunno why I'm even on here right now actually


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Wimads said:


> Alright then, let's see that sotc!
> 
> 11 is a sensible number to stop at. Personally I've found that is already pushing the borders of being able to properly enjoy all of them. Less watches is more enjoyment per watch!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


 Ughhh waiting on delivery of the final 2 pieces(Squale & Laco)...I wouldn't order them until I had sold off everything that was headed out...Still 1 listed but it's boxed a ready to travel...The Squale will come on factory PVD Mesh...
My 9 year anniversary if fast approaching,I'll do a SOTC between now & then....


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> I like the fact you have 11. 12 is such a good number, and you still have one hens tooth out there somewhere so a gap is good.


The funny thing is 1 of the end game pieces I just got has become such a pleasure to wear I have this idea creeping in my brain that maybe,just maybe I could drop 1 or even 2 more automatics..
Oh & your here to affirm that there is nothing new,better or must have & that your collection is as perfect as it can be at this time...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Made the mistake of clicking an email Ashford ad - Rado $907 off......

bashing required.









no never mind.......it is a quartz,

I'm ok after all.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Made the mistake of clicking an email Ashford ad - Rado $907 off......
> 
> bashing required.
> 
> ...


So now you unsubscribed from that mailing list right?

.

.

.

.

.

.

Of course you didn't...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> So now you unsubscribed from that mailing list right?
> 
> .
> 
> ...


You are correct. But.....

Right now I am struggling with the potential purchase of a used timegrapher. I have thought I would like one for quite some time. But it may just be a big can of worms.

..... on the other hand it would be prudent to use to know when my one and only watch needs service, or to see which positions run faster or slower, you know, to get better acquainted with my watch.

or it may be a big can of worms as many WIS report getting one ruined their lives.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> You are correct. But.....
> 
> Right now I am struggling with the potential purchase of a used timegrapher. I have thought I would like one for quite some time. But it may just be a big can of worms.
> 
> ...


For one watch?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Let's just hope that the buyer isn't reading this eh!


I don't have the same handle on eBay and haven't mentioned watch model on purpose


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Dunno why I'm even on here right now actually


I'm only here for the free beer. I'd be really pissed if I wasn't getting any.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm only here for the free beer. I'd be really pissed if I wasn't getting any.


Do you not get really pi55ed when you DO get it?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> For one watch?


well yes, for this watch now. So you think it is not so important because I only have one mechanical watch?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> You are correct. But.....
> 
> Right now I am struggling with the potential purchase of a used timegrapher. I have thought I would like one for quite some time. But it may just be a big can of worms.
> 
> ...


You have a new watch and I presume it's working fine. Find the positional variance the old fashion way, prop it in commonly used positions and time. Leave this can of worms in the ground, or you'll never be satisfied until you get 0 precision, which means you'll never be satisfied. This could send you on another watch hunt.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

For accuracy (and by extension, with a bit of work, the positions) there's the app Twixt: you take 2 photos of the watch with your phone, it works out the difference between where they are and where they should be.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Speaking of accuracy, my Revue is running quite fast (about 40s per day). If I would want to adjust it myself, what do I mess with, the lever at the green arrow, purple arrow or the screw at the red arrow?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I like the fact you have 11. 12 is such a good number, and you still have one hens tooth out there somewhere so a gap is good.
> 
> Not sure what I'll do once the Tudor's come. The wait for then has removed all purchases from the agenda for me in the interim. No searches nothing. Can't actually remember when I last bought a watch or what it was. The odisea I think? Anyway point is I always enjoyed the searching the hunting down, but cos I haven't got the capacity to buy anything it's ceased to be a thing ! Dunno why I'm even on here right now actually


You're here for the wonderful company and witty banter......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> well yes, for this watch now. So you think it is not so important because I only have one mechanical watch?


I've got 6 watches and don't feel the need to have one. If you measure the +/- on seconds per day then surely that will give you enough of a hint that the watch needs servicing or simply regulating......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of accuracy, my Revue is running quite fast (about 40s per day). If I would want to adjust it myself, what do I mess with, the lever at the green arrow, purple arrow or the screw at the red arrow?
> 
> View attachment 13180691


Just randomly mess with all of them Mr C and hope for the best.......!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of accuracy, my Revue is running quite fast (about 40s per day). If I would want to adjust it myself, what do I mess with, the lever at the green arrow, purple arrow or the screw at the red arrow?
> 
> View attachment 13180691


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of accuracy, my Revue is running quite fast (about 40s per day). If I would want to adjust it myself, what do I mess with, the lever at the green arrow, purple arrow or the screw at the red arrow?
> 
> View attachment 13180691


RED,see the F & S(faster slower),don't touch the other 2...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> You are correct. But.....
> 
> Right now I am struggling with the potential purchase of a used timegrapher. I have thought I would like one for quite some time. But it may just be a big can of worms.
> 
> ...


That sounds to me like you're just looking for an excuse to obsess over something else, now that watches are out of the question.. 
You don't need a time grapher to determine your watch needs service. It needs service at its stated service interval, or when it starts behaving noticably different than usual. (i.e. crown doesn't function as should, or runs suddenly noticably faster or slower than usual.)

Only reason to buy a time grapher is if you would want to regulate your watch yourself.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Since we are at the subject of minor adjustments / repairs, FYI I tried this one on a badly scratched glass (not acrylic plastic) cyclops. It works! Its a very good complement to polywatch for acrylic, quite pricey though.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Since we are at the subject of minor adjustments / repairs, FYI I tried this one on a badly scratched glass (not acrylic plastic) cyclops. It works! Its a very good complement to polywatch for acrylic, quite pricey though.


For acrylic you don't need poly watch. Just a bit of toothpaste does the trick as well 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> For acrylic you don't need poly watch. Just a bit of toothpaste does the trick as well
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I've never owned any watches with acrylic crystals. I just added this last bit cause last time I opened a thread on this paste in a local watch forum there were several people too lazy to read through what I posted saying 'Polywatch wont work with glass hurrr durrr'


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> You have a new watch and I presume it's working fine. Find the positional variance the old fashion way, prop it in commonly used positions and time. Leave this can of worms in the ground, or you'll never be satisfied until you get 0 precision, which means you'll never be satisfied. This could send you on another watch hunt.


true or perhaps a quartz Rado... Mick Jagger "I can't get no........satisfaction...........but I try, and I try, and I try, and try.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> That sounds to me like you're just looking for an excuse to obsess over something else, now that watches are out of the question..
> You don't need a time grapher to determine your watch needs service. It needs service at its stated service interval, or when it starts behaving noticably different than usual. (i.e. crown doesn't function as should, or runs suddenly noticably faster or slower than usual.)
> 
> Only reason to buy a time grapher is if you would want to regulate your watch yourself.
> ...


Remember, this is the guy who bought a light meter for his solar watch and I certainly would regulate the 2824 if necessary. My fear is after I order it I decide on that quartz Rado. woe is me


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

My 2018 WPAC exception is back from the shop, working well Yay!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> My 2018 WPAC exception is back from the shop, working well Yay!


Love that . Would look great on distressed cracked leather also


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Love that . Would look great on distressed cracked leather also


Rusty, what is your source for a distressed, cracked leather strap? Need a recommendation, Colareb?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


>





E8ArmyDiver said:


> RED,see the F & S(faster slower),don't touch the other 2...


Yes, I see the F / S (as well as A for Accelerer and R for Ralentir), but I have my doubts if it is that screw -- looks like it is just holding that part in place. Normally there is some sort of special lever between the F/S that one can move


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of accuracy, my Revue is running quite fast (about 40s per day). If I would want to adjust it myself, what do I mess with, the lever at the green arrow, purple arrow or the screw at the red arrow?
> 
> View attachment 13180691


Did it just arrive from rehaul?

If it is running that fast the mainspring was not washed right or installed right.

Usually coil has some oil. You can try but I dont think you will make something. You could regulate it in straight bottom up position but as soon as you turn it back it will go all over the place.

EDIT : do not touch the screw. Do not touch the 2 stud lever. Only thing you can do is move the upper lever.
EDIT2: ermm... The other way round.. (sigh)

EDIT3: dont touch the damn thing. Take it somewhere and have it tuned.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Rusty, what is your source for a distressed, cracked leather strap? Need a recommendation, Colareb?










these are all Colareb and this is Rios1931


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Love that . Would look great on distressed cracked leather also


Thanks! I've got a strap in mind for it actually, its a canvas made out of some old East German camo gear, but I'll have to bend a couple of springbars for it cause its too thick in the ends and won't fit the lugs.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Remember, this is the guy who bought a light meter for his solar watch and I certainly would regulate the 2824 if necessary. My fear is after I order it I decide on that quartz Rado. woe is me


You can do a fine job of regulating using a smartphone and a laptop, with free software. No need to buy new machinery. See YouTube. As for the quartz Rado, USC, don't forget that you've got this beautiful Hamilton that you're still just getting to know. Why not deepen that relationship before straying?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> You can do a fine job of regulating using a smartphone and a laptop, with free software. No need to buy new machinery. See YouTube. As for the quartz Rado, USC, don't forget that you've got this beautiful Hamilton that you're still just getting to know. Why not deepen that relationship before straying?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well thanks, I will be keeping the Hami regardless. I remember when I was a boy, my Swiss uncle showed me his Rado at the dinner table on a train. He told me this was better than Rolex. I am guessing this was back in the 50s or 60s. Anyway he handed me a dinner knife and told me to go ahead and try to scratch it. I did try. I will never forget that. He was brave and confident to let a kid do that to his Swiss watch.

This one is 38mm x 9mm thick. Fortunately the 22mm bracelet is too wide for my taste. Certified preowned no less it is very inexpensive but I shall resist it today.

















May need some bashing on this one anyway.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Thanks! I've got a strap in mind for it actually, its a canvas made out of some old East German camo gear, but I'll have to bend a couple of springbars for it cause its too thick in the ends and won't fit the lugs.


Oooo that's cool


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well thanks, I will be keeping the Hami regardless. I remember when I was a boy, my Swiss uncle showed me his Rado at the dinner table on a train. He told me this was better than Rolex. I am guessing this was back in the 50s or 60s. Anyway he handed me a dinner knife and told me to go ahead and try to scratch it. I did try. I will never forget that. He was brave and confident to let a kid do that to his Swiss watch.
> 
> This one is 38mm x 9mm thick. Fortunately the 22mm bracelet is too wide for my taste. Certified preowned no less it is very inexpensive but I shall resist it today.
> 
> ...


Anaemic


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

OK WPAC how do interpret this?
As I mentioned in my official WPAC intro I had 1 watch still on my radar.Only 25 pieces(100 total,25 each x 4 versions) made 2 years ago & long sold out,the version I want hasn't been seen for sale in over 7 months..What do I find when I wake today but the exact hens tooth I wanted listed for sale on Ebay!Not listed here on WUS so it's not anyone I can touch base with...So WPAC is this fate or a concealed test by the watch gods who may be angry another soul isn't lost in the limbo of perpetual watch hunger?Will I get a trophy for the shortest time between joining WPAC & buying another watch?Is falling off the wagon so soon grounds for complete dismissal?
Oh & yes I put in a bid,just can't chance I might never get another shot or take years to get...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Anaemic


Thanks, but hardly anemic.

Plus it would give me a nice two watch collection. One black face automatic on leather and one indestructible white face quartz on bracelet for yard work etc. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> OK WPAC how do interpret this?
> As I mentioned in my official WPAC intro I had 1 watch still on my radar.Only 25 pieces(100 total,25 each x 4 versions) made 2 years ago & long sold out,the version I want hasn't been seen for sale in over 7 months..What do I find when I wake today but the exact hens tooth I wanted listed for sale on Ebay!Not listed here on WUS so it's not anyone I can touch base with...So WPAC is this fate or a concealed test by the watch gods who may be angry another soul isn't lost in the limbo of perpetual watch hunger?Will I get a trophy for the shortest time between joining WPAC & buying another watch?Is falling off the wagon so soon grounds for complete dismissal?
> Oh & yes I put in a bid,just can't chance I might never get another shot or take years to get...


......not sure what the problem is, you've said you were looking for this one specifically right? Get it and then you're completely done with no unfinished business?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Thanks, but hardly anemic.
> 
> Plus it would give me a nice two watch collection. One black face automatic on leather and one indestructible white face quartz on bracelet for yard work etc. Makes perfect sense.


It is anemic and it's got silly lugs. Didn't you say that, and I'm paraphrasing here, that the Hamilton was the only watch for you and you'd never buy another one as long as you lived and if you suggested buying another watch we were to report you to the authorities?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> It is anemic and it's got silly lugs. Didn't you say that, and I'm paraphrasing here, that the Hamilton was the only watch for you and you'd never buy another one as long as you lived and if you suggested buying another watch we were to report you to the authorities?


I think you are referring to the Phoibos I don't recall saying that about the Hami. Besides, you are the authorities.

Lugs are ok since it would stay on the bracelet permanently.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I think you are referring to the Phoibos I don't recall saying that about the Hami. Besides, you are the authorities.
> 
> Lugs are ok since it would stay on the bracelet permanently.


OK, what did you say about the Hamilton?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 13182065
> 
> 
> May need some bashing on this one anyway.


You said you wanted it bashed. So not about to argue about whether it's anaemic or not. Cos it is anaemic. It's washed out too much pale ergo anaemic.

And your Swiss uncle that said the rado was better than Rolex - well if you think that adds any credibility to it then I beg to differ . Oh and the fact your uncle was Swiss is like me saying I'm the worlds authority on alcohol because I'm Scottish - no wait ..... I am - damn!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

So I started tracking my wearing habits in May because i believe that though I have 5 + GShock right now, I will eventually slim that number down further. But I wanted to see how much use my watches were getting. This month out of 31 days, 7 days were spent with a prototype watch that did not count towards my totals and 2 days I didn't wear a watch at all. So this was not a typical month for me.









you can see that the GS Ti Diver and the 62MAS reissue dominated my wrist time. Everything else was evenly split. I am leaning towards a day that I sell my Monta, Speedy, and Ralf Tech and replace all those with a proper dress watch. 
I'll need closer to a year of data to make that call though because the Speedy is such a compelling piece for me and it can pull dress wear if needed on a nice leather strap.

Ended the month with the Monta today!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

usclassic said:


> ...
> This one is 38mm x 9mm thick. Fortunately the 22mm bracelet is too wide for my taste. Certified preowned no less it is very inexpensive but I shall resist it today.
> 
> ...
> ...


The shape of a deformed egg is quite interesting, but maybe it's rather common and I'm not aware - I'm not so used to look at pictures of watches for Ladies.

I still wonder if this is a real watch or a rendering? It looks a bit artificial, somehow anemic, if you get the idea.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, what did you say about the Hamilton?


I did some digging way back but find it hard to believe it was only one week ago I said it.

"For those doubters let me repeat this statement of prophetic fact. I will NOT be buying anymore watches this year. No not one.

There, I said it, I put it in writing and I mean it. Join me if you dare. No more exceptions, trades, or other excuses.

You know the lawyers advertise past results are no guarantee of future performance so I invoke that same sentiment in reverse here. The fact that I had a volatile start this year should not be construed nor implied to mean a new watch every month is the likely pattern for my future. It is just not gonna happen. "

Apparently feelings change rapidly because I meant every word. Get behind me Rado.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I did some digging way back but find it hard to believe it was only one week ago I said it.
> 
> "For those doubters let me repeat this statement of prophetic fact. I will NOT be buying anymore watches this year. No not one.
> 
> ...


good. It wouldn't last the summer , saved you some coin


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I did some digging way back but find it hard to believe it was only one week ago I said it.
> 
> "For those doubters let me repeat this statement of prophetic fact. I will NOT be buying anymore watches this year. No not one.
> 
> ...


Are you saying that was a fake prophesy? In case you haven't noticed, real abstinence prophesies are like comets around here. They come around once once in a very long while with their long trails full of aspirants who inevitably burn up in the intense heat of WPAC. Fry baby fry!

There's still time, but the futility is obvious.

Keep looking, the dial #'s on that Rado look childlike and the case looks ladylike, not worth breaking the prophesy.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> OK WPAC how do interpret this?
> As I mentioned in my official WPAC intro I had 1 watch still on my radar.Only 25 pieces(100 total,25 each x 4 versions) made 2 years ago & long sold out,the version I want hasn't been seen for sale in over 7 months..What do I find when I wake today but the exact hens tooth I wanted listed for sale on Ebay!Not listed here on WUS so it's not anyone I can touch base with...So WPAC is this fate or a concealed test by the watch gods who may be angry another soul isn't lost in the limbo of perpetual watch hunger?Will I get a trophy for the shortest time between joining WPAC & buying another watch?Is falling off the wagon so soon grounds for complete dismissal?
> Oh & yes I put in a bid,just can't chance I might never get another shot or take years to get...


Abstinence doesn't generally last very long around here, but you do get an exception purchase for the year. By the way, when you find an especially long sought after watch or any one of a kind deal on Ebay keep it to yourself, you are inviting competition, over paying and/or loosing it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I did some digging way back but find it hard to believe it was only one week ago I said it.
> 
> "For those doubters let me repeat this statement of prophetic fact. I will NOT be buying anymore watches this year. No not one.
> 
> ...


So I was kinda right then. Take a week off WUS, wear and enjoy your Hamilton and don't look at any other watches.......

.......especially not ladies Rados.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> EDIT3: dont touch the damn thing. Take it somewhere and have it tuned.


Duly noted, will do  Thought maybe it was an easy fix


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Duly noted, will do  Thought maybe it was an easy fix


Isn't it still under warranty? Or was it bought pre-owned?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

You've got a winner coming Rusty!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> You've got a winner coming Rusty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh that's incredible... Between the 58 and the GMT, I'm having a tough time choosing -- I always figure I have it down. Yesterday it was the 58. Now it's the GMT!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> You've got a winner coming Rusty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say that is very, very nice. I'm jealous Rusty.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I have to say that is very, very nice. I'm jealous Rusty.......


Yeah well.... so am I! Everyone I know was getting one has it today. The AD I contacted doesn't even know when he will get it in lol


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Gosh that's incredible... Between the 58 and the GMT, I'm having a tough time choosing -- I always figure I have it down. Yesterday it was the 58. Now it's the GMT!


The 58 is the one I'd go for simply because of the reduced dimensions. I tried on the BB recently and felt it was too big, the 58 with the 39mm diameter and the thickness would wear beautifully I can imagine......

.......well I can dream until someone produces something similar in the <£1000 range.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah well.... so am I! Everyone I know was getting one has it today. The AD I contacted doesn't even know when he will get it in lol


Oh you poor thing.

.......absolutely no sympathy here mate!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The 58 is the one I'd go for simply because of the reduced dimensions. I tried on the BB recently and felt it was too big, the 58 with the 39mm diameter and the thickness would wear beautifully I can imagine......
> 
> .......well I can dream until someone produces something similar in the <£1000 range.


I'll have to try those rascals on, and wait to for the feedback in the forums. The 12mm height of the 58 does sound rather nice huh.... But that navy/burgundy GMT (apparenty they used the same blue and 'red' from the Black Bay Bezels) look amazing. Both look amazing.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I'll have to try those rascals on, and wait to for the feedback in the forums. The 12mm height of the 58 does sound rather nice huh.... But that navy/burgundy GMT (apparenty they used the same blue and 'red' from the Black Bay Bezels) look amazing. Both look amazing.


Are you seriously thinking of getting one then TJ? Can't remember what your WPAC commitment was?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you seriously thinking of getting one then TJ? Can't remember what your WPAC commitment was?


Touche good sir! I'm down to 2 watches (I sold the Ultra Slim and my Tudor), so it could be considered a 1-in-1-out, or _the one_ for 2018 :/


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you seriously thinking of getting one then TJ? Can't remember what your WPAC commitment was?


Touche good sir! I'm down to 2 watches (I sold the Ultra Slim and my Tudor), so it could be considered a 1-in-1-out, or _the one_ for 2018 :/


----------



## Yontea (Sep 14, 2015)

Been abstinent for a year and a half, come on today and I find out about the Iconik 4... I might have to pull the trigger boys. What do y'all thin about the color? I am leaning towards the black with date.


----------



## Yontea (Sep 14, 2015)

Nothing has really caught my eye besides the Iconik 4 and the Halios Seaforth in that pastel blue. Not sure why it double posted.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The 58 is the one I'd go for simply because of the reduced dimensions. I tried on the BB recently and felt it was too big, the 58 with the 39mm diameter and the thickness would wear beautifully I can imagine......
> 
> .......well I can dream until someone produces something similar in the <£1000 range.


Gin(cough)ault


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh you poor thing.
> 
> .......absolutely no sympathy here mate!


I expect nothing less ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Yontea said:


> Been abstinent for a year and a half, come on today and I find out about the Iconik 4... I might have to pull the trigger boys. What do y'all thin about the color? I am leaning towards the black with date.
> View attachment 13185229


Quite Gerald Genta in design. Those lugs and case shape remind me of royal oak

End link fit looks shabby sadly 🧐


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Gin(cough)ault


Nope. Doesn't do it for me aesthetically......



RustyBin5 said:


> I expect nothing less ?


Good!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Haven't been able to follow this thread too much, but is anyone willing to talk me out of getting this?
I saw it on instagram this morning and the polished indices, the ceramic bezel, and the color blue they used puts it over the top for me.
Like the NTH subs it looks like a mix of other watches done properly without being a straight up homage of one particular watch.









Thanks again guys!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yontea said:


> Been abstinent for a year and a half, come on today and I find out about the Iconik 4... I might have to pull the trigger boys. What do y'all thin about the color? I am leaning towards the black with date.
> View attachment 13185229


Seriously?! Absent for that long and the iconic 4 is the one that grabs you? :-s


----------



## Yontea (Sep 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Seriously?! Absent for that long and the iconic 4 is the one that grabs you? :-s


The EMG NL 17 has done me in too but I have to settle for my Timex Chrono Panda ;(.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yontea said:


> The EMG NL 17 has done me in too but I have to settle for my Timex Chrono Panda ;(.


You lost me there I'm afraid........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yontea said:


> Been abstinent for a year and a half, come on today and I find out about the Iconik 4... I might have to pull the trigger boys. What do y'all thin about the color? I am leaning towards the black with date.
> View attachment 13185229


Not much to say about this one. It's light, thin, and works well with multiple straps options. I actually prefer it on straps to the stock bracelet. The end link fit is better in person than the pics indicate.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bf3tDMYH2Cl/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bf0vgqJn4Wu/

It's really very attractive on a nice Horween leather strap.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Haven't been able to follow this thread too much, but is anyone willing to talk me out of getting this?
> I saw it on instagram this morning and the polished indices, the ceramic bezel, and the color blue they used puts it over the top for me.
> Like the NTH subs it looks like a mix of other watches done properly without being a straight up homage of one particular watch.
> 
> ...


Only thing I'd say is a friend had the evant fume and the bezel action was particularly poor on it. Size colour design are pretty good looking tbh. Sorry - not much of a bash but I'm sure Sinner will be along to destroy it in a minute


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> You've got a winner coming Rusty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, although my main beef was the greyish dial and this shot, directly against the light will turn a grey-black dial into a darker shade.

Otherwise its an excellent choice.

.

(Well, its not titanium, but hey)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Also minor update on the collection with the Citizen diver now in. May have to evict another one to make room for a guest appearance though. Going to be a tough call.

I was 100% sure the lume was dead on that one...but it somehow pulled a resurrection stunt. Seems like sun exposure somehow helped. Has anyone had anything like that happen before?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Spring Drive.....oh how I love thee

I wish I knew how to explain the technological wonder that is Spring Drive but my GS Spring Drive diver is nearly atomic time accuracy. 3 weeks and maybe 1 second variance? Doesn't matter if PR is low or high. Doesn't matter how its rests overnight. Doesn't matter if its on wrist or not. Doesn't matter if its hot or cold. 70 hour PR lets me take it off wear something else for a couple of days and then pick up the GS without having missed a beat.....errrr sweep, since it technically doesn't have a beat. 

Yes my appreciation for this watch and movement is increasing daily.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Also minor update on the collection with the Citizen diver now in. May have to evict another one to make room for a guest appearance though. Going to be a tough call.
> 
> I was 100% sure the lume was dead on that one...but it somehow pulled a resurrection stunt. Seems like sun exposure somehow helped. Has anyone had anything like that happen before?
> 
> ]


The landmaster in the bottom middle is my favorite of the bunch with the Shogun a close second


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The landmaster in the bottom middle is my favorite of the bunch with the Shogun a close second


You know what bugs me with that Shogun? that it somehow doesn't look as good on the bracelet as the stock version did. It only shines on an appropriate strap.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ConfusedOne said:


> Haven't been able to follow this thread too much, but is anyone willing to talk me out of getting this?
> I saw it on instagram this morning and the polished indices, the ceramic bezel, and the color blue they used puts it over the top for me.
> Like the NTH subs it looks like a mix of other watches done properly without being a straight up homage of one particular watch.
> 
> ...


Well for starters the bezel looks like an o-ring and the mish mash case shapes around the crown, is that supposed to be a guard? The crown sticks out so far anyway they are useless for real protection. Sharp angles abound. Does it transform into a nice watch, not so much. Keep looking.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Haven't been able to follow this thread too much, but is anyone willing to talk me out of getting this?
> I saw it on instagram this morning and the polished indices, the ceramic bezel, and the color blue they used puts it over the top for me.
> Like the NTH subs it looks like a mix of other watches done properly without being a straight up homage of one particular watch.
> 
> ...


There are some nice eighties design cues in there. But I'm not a fan of polished surfaces on divers. It goes against function. There's just a gazillion ways to scratch a watch on a boat with scuba gear. And this watch even claims to be a 'decodiver'.(?) does it mean, like, 'faux' diver? cause it would look like a beat-to-hell-and-back-diver if you took it on just a couple of actual dives. Heck, even desk diving would make you regret wearing it.

Not a bad watch at all though, if you don't plan to wear it much.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

You're right, pure junk, send it to me, I'll suffer that blasted bracelet.




georgefl74 said:


> You know what bugs me with that Shogun? that it somehow doesn't look as good on the bracelet as the stock version did. It only shines on an appropriate strap.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Yontea said:


> Been abstinent for a year and a half, come on today and I find out about the Iconik 4... I might have to pull the trigger boys. What do y'all thin about the color? I am leaning towards the black with date.
> View attachment 13185229


I'd smoke that stogie and sleep on it. Don't jump on something you just found out about.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Spring Drive.....oh how I love thee
> 
> I wish I knew how to explain the technological wonder that is Spring Drive but my GS Spring Drive diver is nearly atomic time accuracy. 3 weeks and maybe 1 second variance? Doesn't matter if PR is low or high. Doesn't matter how its rests overnight. Doesn't matter if its on wrist or not. Doesn't matter if its hot or cold. 70 hour PR lets me take it off wear something else for a couple of days and then pick up the GS without having missed a beat.....errrr sweep, since it technically doesn't have a beat.
> 
> Yes my appreciation for this watch and movement is increasing daily.


The wonders of modern technology, electronics that is.



usclassic said:


> Well for starters the bezel looks like an o-ring and the mish mash case shapes around the crown, is that supposed to be a guard? The crown sticks out so far anyway they are useless for real protection. Sharp angles abound. Does it transform into a nice watch, not so much. Keep looking.


^^ This and the round dial clashes with the case's angular lines. It's in need of a very strong personal attraction or else ...........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> *Spring Drive.....oh how I love thee*
> 
> I wish I knew how to explain the technological wonder that is Spring Drive but my GS Spring Drive diver is nearly atomic time accuracy. 3 weeks and maybe 1 second variance? Doesn't matter if PR is low or high. Doesn't matter how its rests overnight. Doesn't matter if its on wrist or not. Doesn't matter if its hot or cold. 70 hour PR lets me take it off wear something else for a couple of days and then pick up the GS without having missed a beat.....errrr sweep, since it technically doesn't have a beat.
> 
> Yes my appreciation for this watch and movement is increasing daily.


.......but not enough to resist a bit of a "floozy" on the side eh vwg :-d


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

True, but if i was a mono horologist, i would have stopped long ago.


Hornet99 said:


> .......but not enough to resist a bit of a "floozy" on the side eh vwg :-d


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Spring Drive.....oh how I love thee
> 
> I wish I knew how to explain the technological wonder that is Spring Drive but my GS Spring Drive diver is nearly atomic time accuracy. 3 weeks and maybe 1 second variance? Doesn't matter if PR is low or high. Doesn't matter how its rests overnight. Doesn't matter if its on wrist or not. Doesn't matter if its hot or cold. 70 hour PR lets me take it off wear something else for a couple of days and then pick up the GS without having missed a beat.....errrr sweep, since it technically doesn't have a beat.
> 
> Yes my appreciation for this watch and movement is increasing daily.


And you paid how much?Think maybe a user name change is in order?
Well my $1200.00 Mars 500 Chronograph with Valjoux 7750 Automatic movement is now -2 seconds in 196 hours so I wouldn't blow that horn too loudly!Oh & since it was built for space missions it doesn't matter what position or if it's on the winder either.Hot or cold?Is your Spring Drive CERTIFIED for Space EVA (roughly 450 degrees BELOW ZERO)mine is!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Well for starters the bezel looks like an o-ring


Or..


















..or even..


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> And you paid how much?Think maybe a user name change is in order?
> Well my $1200.00 Mars 500 Chronograph with Valjoux 7750 Automatic movement is now -2 seconds in 196 hours so I wouldn't blow that horn too loudly!Oh & since it was built* for space missions* it doesn't matter what position or if it's on the winder either.Hot or cold?Is your Spring Drive* CERTIFIED to 450 degrees BELOW ZERO*,mine is!


Too bad, cosmic background temp is -455F. Close!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

PetWatch said:


> Too bad, cosmic background temp is 455F. Close!


Edited to rephrase for the professor..


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I was unsure how I would take to this watch when I first bought it, with the busy dial and rose color trim. After wearing it for two weeks I can say that it has exceeded my expectations - it's a keeper. It is surprisingly easy to read in spite of the busy dial, the straight hr. and min. hands with their white center and polished trim stand out surprisingly well. They appear longer than they actually are as they stand in contrast to the round and oval mini dial features on the dial with their much smaller hands. The lume is good, not great but certainly adequate as it lasts all night. Great AR coating, and when the rays of sunshine strike the dial at just the right angle, for a few brief and precious moments the magic happens - it's showtime. The highly polished dial rims, both large and small, the inner textured rings, the hour and moon phase marker bases dazzle as they reflect playful colorful sparks, fireballs and color rainbows. It is a sight to behold, truly a must see. What a cornucopia of depth and finishes on the dial! The fit, finish, and attention to detail is impeccable. The accurate solar powered quartz movement is actually a welcomed addition with it's many benefits.

Rarely does a watch capture my admiration the way this one has. A definite keeper designed to be worn for enjoyment for as long as I wish, no other considerations come into play. It is worthy of the one exception title, which it still is since I came back here. (But won't be for long.)

You can count me in the Citizen Sig's fan club.

P.S. Almost forgot, all my watches come with the finest double AB (anti bash) coating, so feel free to do the honors.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> And you paid how much?Think maybe a user name change is in order?
> Well my $1200.00 Mars 500 Chronograph with Valjoux 7750 Automatic movement is now -2 seconds in 196 hours so I wouldn't blow that horn too loudly!Oh & since it was built for space missions it doesn't matter what position or if it's on the winder either.Hot or cold?Is your Spring Drive CERTIFIED for Space EVA (roughly 450 degrees BELOW ZERO)mine is!


You're all set for a trip into space then E8 ;-) :-d b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I was unsure how I would take to this watch when I first bought it, with the busy dial and rose color trim. After wearing it for two weeks I can say that it has exceeded my expectations - it's a keeper. It is surprisingly easy to read in spite of the busy dial, the straight hr. and min. hands with their white center and polished trim stand out surprisingly well. They appear longer than they actually are as they stand in contrast to the round and oval mini dial features on the dial with their much smaller hands. The lume is good, not great but certainly adequate as it lasts all night. Great AR coating, and when the rays of sunshine strike the dial at just the right angle, for a few brief and precious moments the magic happens - it's showtime. The highly polished dial rims, both large and small, the inner textured rings, the hour and moon phase marker bases dazzle as they reflect playful colorful sparks, fireballs and color rainbows. It is a sight to behold, truly a must see. What a cornucopia of depth and finishes on the dial! The fit, finish, and attention to detail is impeccable. The accurate solar powered quartz movement is actually a welcomed addition with it's many benefits.
> 
> Rarely does a watch capture my admiration the way this one has. A definite keeper designed to be worn for enjoyment for as long as I wish, no other considerations come into play. It is worthy of the one exception title, which it still is since I came back here. (But won't be for long.)
> 
> ...


If Liberace did his own line of watches he'd homage this one for sure PW......


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> And you paid how much?Think maybe a user name change is in order?
> Well my $1200.00 Mars 500 Chronograph with Valjoux 7750 Automatic movement is now -2 seconds in 196 hours so I wouldn't blow that horn too loudly!Oh & since it was built for space missions it doesn't matter what position or if it's on the winder either.Hot or cold?Is your Spring Drive *CERTIFIED for Space EVA* (roughly 450 degrees BELOW ZERO)mine is!


Pfff








http://wornandwound.com/watches-in-space-alexey-leonov/








dial variant closer to Leonov's


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> You can count me in the Citizen Sig's fan club.
> 
> P.S. Almost forgot, all my watches come with the finest double AB (anti bash) coating, so feel free to do the honors.


There'll be a guy in Japan scratching his head come end of month. 'We sold _what_ to the US??'


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

ConfusedOne said:


> Haven't been able to follow this thread too much, but is anyone willing to talk me out of getting this?
> I saw it on instagram this morning and the polished indices, the ceramic bezel, and the color blue they used puts it over the top for me.
> Like the NTH subs it looks like a mix of other watches done properly without being a straight up homage of one particular watch.
> 
> ...


It looks like SKX made of legos with bicicle tyre on top and "" omg I am so retro " gradient dial.

No wait I know... It looks like Blancpain FF fitted inside rejected Vostok design case. Even the russians though it was ugly.

I bet presentation will contain atleast one" iconic dive watch" and "fresh approach" sentence...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yontea said:


> Been abstinent for a year and a half, come on today and I find out about the Iconik 4... I might have to pull the trigger boys. What do y'all thin about the color? I am leaning towards the black with date.
> View attachment 13185229


Oh great. Another Genta design reissue.

Why nobody makes Polerouter homage!?

And been abstinent for a year... And you are thinking about this...

Its like you spent year in solitude and celibate in mountains contemplating about life and meaning of it...

... And you come down to a city and treat yourself with crooked teeth badly siliconed working girl with unshaved legs and bottle of Thunderbird. Dude. . Cmoon. When you are commitin a sinn commit it with style...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> It looks like SKX made of legos with bicicle tyre on top and "" omg I am so retro " gradient dial.
> 
> No wait I know... It looks like Blancpain FF fitted inside rejected Vostok design case. Even the russians though it was ugly.
> 
> I bet presentation will contain atleast one" iconic dive watch" and "fresh approach" sentence...





sinner777 said:


> Oh great. Another Genta design reissue.
> 
> Why nobody makes Polerouter homage!?
> 
> ...


Aaaah, back on top form Sinner.......|>


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I sense thatv this one is tempting a member here...... sinner please do the honors









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> And you paid how much?Think maybe a user name change is in order?
> Well my $1200.00 Mars 500 Chronograph with Valjoux 7750 Automatic movement is now -2 seconds in 196 hours so I wouldn't blow that horn too loudly!Oh & since it was built for space missions it doesn't matter what position or if it's on the winder either.Hot or cold?Is your Spring Drive CERTIFIED for Space EVA (roughly 450 degrees BELOW ZERO)mine is!


Awesome, a high end Vostok....enjoy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I sense thatv this one is tempting a member here...... sinner please do the honors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the eight knobs? Does it double up as a home theater remote?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I sense thatv this one is tempting a member here...... sinner please do the honors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digital dial - So...... wtf is the diver bezel for


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Digital dial - So...... wtf is the diver bezel for


Seiko solars tend to malfunction at inconvenient moments


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Isn't it still under warranty? Or was it bought pre-owned?


Pre-owned, but serviced.

Somehow it's fixed now, though. It's running happily at about +8spd. Not sure what happened before. Maybe I measured wrong. Maybe just weird acclimatization process.

All good now!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I sense thatv this one is tempting a member here...... sinner please do the honors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does a timing bezel do on a digital watch? Also, the bezel isn't even aligned in the picture.... if its a purely aesthetic feature, alignment is the least they could aim for...
And what's with the shroud? Its protecting a useless bezel, but not the buttons that are actually functional. 
And 8 buttons? This must be more confusing to operate than manually setting a citizen RC/GPS watch...
Or are the ones on top and bottom screws?

Also, being an inverted display, this must be the most illegible dive watch ever (its supposed to be a diver right?)

And what about that minute track. Both of them (yes there are two). If they had omitted those, at least the bezel couldn't be misaligned...
.
.
.
.
.
And then that date window... Ohh wait, at least I can't complain about that one here.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> What's with the eight knobs? Does it double up as a home theater remote?


Eight knobs - sounds like a boy band


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Eight knobs - sounds like a boy band


Or a WIS gtg


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

OhDark30 said:


> Eight knobs - sounds like a boy band


Eight blokes would be more catchy.

I dont think any grab and go digital watch can compete with g-shocks.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Tres said:


> Eight blokes would be more catchy.
> 
> I dont think any grab and go digital watch can compete with g-shocks.


Maybe not in function. But certainly in looks department. They are hardly "svelte and discrete". Most are akin to having a Lego UCS on the wrist


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Maybe not in function. But certainly in looks department. They are hardly "svelte and discrete". Most are akin to having a Lego UCS on the wrist


In that case, tuna wins. Many g-shocks dont appeal to me since they look like a transformers.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I sense thatv this one is tempting a member here...... sinner please do the honors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first Seiko I've seen with udders - it will milk you.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My gripe with the solar digital tuna was the abysmal 5 month power reserve. Even their 3 hand solar tunas have 10 month. A display that looks hard to read and the $300 price tag just doesn't speak to a very good value. Citizen blows it away for what they can offer for the same $. I expected more from the king of digital. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> My gripe with the solar digital tuna was the abysmal 5 month power reserve. Even their 3 hand solar tunas have 10 month. A display that looks hard to read and the $300 price tag just doesn't speak to a very good value. Citizen blows it away for what they can offer for the same $. I expected more from the king of digital.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


What were you expecting from the Seiko Miss Alignment line?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> first Seiko I've seen with udders - it will milk you.
> 
> View attachment 13187175
> 
> ...


Could not bash it better. Well done.

... Udder Tuna...

hahahahahahaha

.... Hahahahha


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

My watches to get tier one is empty. Tier two, those I have been watching for some time and still like to give them a try as possible keepers has very few left in it. I will be running them by you gents in the coming days for some good ole WPAC feedback. You may find it hard to believe, as I do, but the time for an almost complete halt to new purchases is approaching. I have slowed down considerably, need to spend more time playing with the toys I have instead of looking for others.

This one is currently on sale but I'm not getting it at this time, not a good enough deal for me, but you never know when a "big deal" may come up.

Orient Triton


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> My watches to get tier one is empty. Tier two, those I have been watching for some time and still like to give them a try as possible keepers has very few left in it. I will be running them by you gents in the coming days for some good ole WPAC feedback. You may find it hard to believe, as I do, but the time for an almost complete halt to new purchases is approaching. I have slowed down considerably, need to spend more time playing with the toys I have instead of looking for others.
> 
> This one is currently on sale but I'm not getting it at this time, not a good enough deal for me, but you never know when a "big deal" may come up.
> 
> ...


Good that you are not getting that droopy eyed diver.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Orient Triton


Three different fonts, two lions holding a crowned 'O', a power reserve indicator and a date window. How come they left the day out? And the kitchen sink?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I have tried several cheap bracelets on my Hami and have decided to get a genuine Hamilton for it though it is expensive. However, for just a small fraction more I can get the bracelet along with the Champaign dial version of the same watch. So while technically it seems I am buying another watch, really I am just buying a more expensive bracelet that happens to have a watch come with it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I have tried several cheap bracelets on my Hami and have decided to get a genuine Hamilton for it though it is expensive. However, for just a small fraction more I can get the bracelet along with the Champaign dial version of the same watch. So while technically it seems I am buying another watch, really I am just buying a more expensive bracelet that happens to have a watch come with it.


Permission to facepalm please.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I have tried several cheap bracelets on my Hami and have decided to get a genuine Hamilton for it though it is expensive. However, for just a small fraction more I can get the bracelet along with the Champaign dial version of the same watch. So while technically it seems I am buying another watch, really I am just buying a more expensive bracelet that happens to have a watch come with it.


:roll:



RustyBin5 said:


> Permission to facepalm please.


Permission granted private Rusty. It'd need that.......

......at least he's moved on from the ladies Rado.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I have tried several cheap bracelets on my Hami and have decided to get a genuine Hamilton for it though it is expensive. However, for just a small fraction more I can get the bracelet along with the Champaign dial version of the same watch. So while technically it seems I am buying another watch, really I am just buying a more expensive bracelet that happens to have a watch come with it.


You are kidding right.
.
.
.
.
.
.
No he isn't...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I have tried several cheap bracelets on my Hami and have decided to get a genuine Hamilton for it though it is expensive. However, for just a small fraction more I can get the bracelet along with the Champaign dial version of the same watch. So while technically it seems I am buying another watch, really I am just buying a more expensive bracelet that happens to have a watch come with it.


Get it, this comes along with it too, bonus.









I was going to say you are twisting into a pretzel, but you have woven yourself beyond a twisted knot.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Three different fonts, two lions holding a crowned 'O', a power reserve indicator and a date window. How come they left the day out? And the kitchen sink?


Never really paid attention to the crowned O held by the two lions, very un-Japanese. Must be something about the meeting between East and West. And why do date windows always seem to screw the symmetry. In my opinion they look best below the 12 or above the 6, certainly not covering up or replacing an hour marker.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Get it, this comes along with it too, bonus.
> 
> I was going to say you are twisting into a pretzel, but you have woven yourself beyond a twisted knot.


Well it just seems logical.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> ... And why do date windows always seem to screw the symmetry. In my opinion they look best below the 12 or above the 6, certainly not covering up or replacing an hour marker.


Well, not always


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> :roll:
> 
> Permission granted private Rusty. It'd need that.......
> 
> ......at least he's moved on from the ladies Rado.


Ok I dont think a double facepalm will cut it...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Well, not always


We are so used to it that it almost looks right. But what happened to that 3 o'clock marker, or is it the 9 marker?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> It looks like SKX made of legos with bicicle tyre on top and "" omg I am so retro " gradient dial.
> 
> No wait I know... It looks like Blancpain FF fitted inside rejected Vostok design case. Even the russians though it was ugly.
> 
> I bet presentation will contain atleast one" iconic dive watch" and "fresh approach" sentence...


Thanks Sinner and to everyone else too! Looking at it a little closer it just does not look different enough from my Seaforth coming in August.
I did not even notice how useless the crown guards were until it was pointed out to me. 
Still pretty proud that I still have not bought a new watch other than the Seaforth.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> We are so used to it that it almost looks right. But what happened to that 3 o'clock marker, or is it the 9 marker?


I think chopping off 2/3s of the 3 o'clock marker is balanced quite well by the day/date indicator being a similar color as the lume against a black backdrop.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

So I hadn't officially joined WPAC, but after getting a little carried away with purchases since the watch bug bit me a few months ago, I decided to slow down and save for a decent watch around the $450 price range. Something like the Armida A12 or a Borealis Estoril, got a vintage diver thing going on right now.

Then I was looking at all the saved items in my eBay cart, and the Seiko SNZH57 that's been sitting there for some time was dropped to AUD $176 at Creation. And they're having a 10% off sale. And there's a $15 voucher waiting to be used. So $143 total, or about USD $108. How the hell am I supposed to ignore that?!

Needless to say, a couple of straps had to be ordered too, this'll be my first 22mm.

I'm not ready to admit that I have a problem yet 🤔


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

exactly what i was thinking, liberace designed that watch, it should come
with a candelabra....


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I think chopping off 2/3s of the 3 o'clock marker is balanced quite well by the day/date indicator being a similar color as the lume against a black backdrop.


I see and agree with what you're saying, but it still tastes like lemonade.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ian_61 said:


> So I hadn't officially joined WPAC, but *after getting a little carried away with purchases since the watch bug bit me * a few months ago, *I decided to slow down* and save for a decent watch around the $450 price range. Something like the Armida A12 or a Borealis Estoril, got a vintage diver thing going on right now.
> 
> *Then* I was looking at all the saved items in my eBay cart, *and *the Seiko SNZH57 that's been sitting there for some time was dropped to AUD $176 at Creation. *And *they're having a 10% off sale. *And *there's a $15 voucher waiting to be used. *So $143 total*, or about USD $108. How the hell am I supposed to ignore that?!
> 
> ...


Welcome! No worries, you've come to the right place. Contrary to what common sense may lead one to believe about WPAC, in reality we have NO problem buying watches here, it's NOT buying them that's a &$#)!$ PROBLEM.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

peterr said:


> exactly what i was thinking, liberace designed that watch, it should come with a candelabra....


Does it need more bling?! :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ian_61 said:


> So I hadn't officially joined WPAC, but after getting a little carried away with purchases since the watch bug bit me a few months ago, I decided to slow down and save for a decent watch around the $450 price range. Something like the Armida A12 or a Borealis Estoril, got a vintage diver thing going on right now.
> 
> Then I was looking at all the saved items in my eBay cart, and the Seiko SNZH57 that's been sitting there for some time was dropped to AUD $176 at Creation. And they're having a 10% off sale. And there's a $15 voucher waiting to be used. So $143 total, or about USD $108. How the hell am I supposed to ignore that?!
> 
> ...


Oooow, its a bargain you should get it........

........not. You've just said you were going to save up for a decent watch and now you're wasting your money on this? ￼￼￼ o| o| o|. Delete the cheap Seiko, that you'll not really like in the end, from your ebay cart and go back to looking at something worth saving for.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone help me out with a supplier for slim (e.g. not fat!) replacement Seiko spring bars with the correct 1.1mm ends? I know there is toxic natos but was looking for someone in the EU region......


......forgot to add I'm looking for 20mm bars.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well it just seems logical.


No it isn't....

You want to buy bracelet.
But you think its expensive
So you buy a watch with the bracelet
Because that is even more expensive
(But you also get a watch you didn't plan to buy)
.

Tell me whats the logic here?
The extra watch is the added value here, but you didn't want that extra watch in the first place, so really there is no added value.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Oooow, its a bargain you should get it........
> 
> ........not. You've just said you were going to save up for a decent watch and now you're wasting your money on this? ￼￼￼
> 
> ...


Well it's not as though this is a serious roadblock to any future purchases, more a mild speed hump lol. It was in my cart because I love the look of the watch and the size should be right for me.

You seem to not think too highly of the watch, I'm curious have you owned one before or held it in hand? I'm aware it doesn't hack or hand wind and is an entry level model, but I'm getting it with a view to it being more of a beater than saving it for special occasions (I won't beat too hard being hardlex and all).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ian_61 said:


> Well it's not as though this is a serious roadblock to any future purchases, more a mild speed hump lol. It was in my cart because I love the look of the watch and the size should be right for me.
> 
> You seem to not think too highly of the watch, I'm curious have you owned one before or held it in hand? I'm aware it doesn't hack or hand wind and is an entry level model, but I'm getting it with a view to it being more of a beater than saving it for special occasions (I won't beat too hard being hardlex and all).


I've had one and disliked it. Too gaudy......

......ask your self are you getting this because its cheap or because you really want it. It's your money, but the point of WPAC is rather obvious so don't be surprised if you get a bashing.....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyone help me out with a supplier for slim (e.g. not fat!) replacement Seiko spring bars with the correct 1.1mm ends? I know there is toxic natos but was looking for someone in the EU region......
> 
> ......forgot to add I'm looking for 20mm bars.


Haven't found anyone in the EU myself but I usually buy stuff like that from ebay seller twente(o), based in Australia. Haven't had any issues with postage yet, although free postage is unsigned. Good quality bars, although stock Seiko fat bars are actually slightly better. But for thinner, non-stock bars, his are as good as it gets.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Fair enough on both points.

I do want the watch and the price was right, so I didn't agonise over making the purchase too much.

Would love to have greater opportunity to see watches in the flesh before making a purchase, it's difficult to do so where I am though, maybe that's a good thing in some ways lol. Largely have to rely on the opinions of other, but such is life.

On that note I'll move on from this thread and maybe return at a more suitable stage in my watch collecting hobby...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Haven't found anyone in the EU myself but I usually buy stuff like that from ebay seller twente(o), based in Australia. Haven't had any issues with postage yet, although free postage is unsigned. Good quality bars, although stock Seiko fat bars are actually slightly better. But for thinner, non-stock bars, his are as good as it gets.


Watch gecko does some and they are 22mm, but no 20mm......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Watch gecko does some and they are 22mm, but no 20mm......


Watch gecko is a good solution if you 're in the UK but his shipping charges elsewhere are atrocious.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> No it isn't....
> 
> You want to buy bracelet.
> But you think its expensive
> ...


Sounds like when your wife comes home with 17 shopping bags and a big grin and declares that "wow wait till you see what I saved in the sales!"


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I think I need to join this group...

I have bought about 50 watches in the past 6 months. Sold around 20 of them along the way, thinking that made it ok. I couldn't tell you right now exactly how many I have, but it's probably 29 or 30. That's not a massive collection for WUS, but it's way more than I can really enjoy. 

I have been thinking I needed to join this group for several weeks now. I figured I would jump in as soon as I no longer had a watch enroute, but there's never a time when I don't have a watch on its way to me. I have 3 on their way right now. If I'm going to stop, I've got to stop now, even though it kind of feels like an alcoholic in mid drink saying he's quitting.

I'm in the process of identifying a few watches that I will sell, but I think it's more important for me to stop buying first. Otherwise the selling is only fueling the problem.


Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ian_61 said:


> Well it's not as though this is a serious roadblock to any future purchases, more a mild speed hump lol. It was in my cart because I love the look of the watch and the size should be right for me.
> 
> You seem to not think too highly of the watch, I'm curious have you owned one before or held it in hand? I'm aware it doesn't hack or hand wind and is an entry level model, but I'm getting it with a view to it being more of a beater than saving it for special occasions (I won't beat too hard being hardlex and all).


Wpac custom buddy. Announce a watch that's tempting you and the body of the Kirk will bash it mercilessly - with a view to dissuading from the purchase. Ie not personal


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I think I need to join this group...
> 
> I have bought about 50 watches in the past 6 months. Sold around 20 of them along the way, thinking that made it ok. I couldn't tell you right now exactly how many I have, but it's probably 29 or 30. That's not a massive collection for WUS, but it's way more than I can really enjoy.
> 
> ...


Sheesh Doc... 50 in 6 months? That's 2 every week. Suggest you sit down and look at yourself and actually figure out what watches you like - and then save for them. Did you make losses on the 39 sales? Added them up? How much?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sheesh Doc... 50 in 6 months? That's 2 every week. Suggest you sit down and look at yourself and actually figure out what watches you like - and then save for them. Did you make losses on the 39 sales? Added them up? How much?


Thanks Rusty. That's good advice.

Also, I just unsubscribed from the Bargains thread here on WUS. I think staying out of that thread will be a good first step.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I think I need to join this group...
> 
> I have bought about 50 watches in the past 6 months. Sold around 20 of them along the way, thinking that made it ok. I couldn't tell you right now exactly how many I have, but it's probably 29 or 30. That's not a massive collection for WUS, but it's way more than I can really enjoy.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the group Doc When you get a chance post some pictures for weeding out the watches that can go and don't beat yourself up too bad. you finally made a good decision, you realize you have a problem buying watches and you can stop. It is not easy but there is much support for you here.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I think I need to join this group...
> 
> I have bought about 50 watches in the past 6 months.
> 
> Doc Savage


You Sir have been binge buying, and that was very unfair to all the watches that came and went. I can assure you that the zombie apocalypse ain't going down this year. We have the one-watch per week challenge, and you should try it. Only then can you be certain as to which watches really rock your boat.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You Sir have been binge buying, and that was very unfair to all the watches that came and went. I can assure you that the zombie apocalypse ain't going down this year. We have the one-watch per week challenge, and you should try it. Only then can you be certain as to which watches really rock your boat.


Please emphasize that this is not a "PURCHASE one watch a week" challenge


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Welcome to the group Doc When you get a chance post some pictures for weeding out the watches that can go and don't beat yourself up too bad. you finally made a good decision, you realize you have a problem buying watches and you can stop. It is not easy but there is much support for you here.


Thanks. Will do.



georgefl74 said:


> You Sir have been binge buying, and that was very unfair to all the watches that came and went. I can assure you that the zombie apocalypse ain't going down this year. We have the one-watch per week challenge, and you should try it. Only then can you be certain as to which watches really rock your boat.


Yes, definitely binge buying, George. A few weeks ago I bought 10 in a single day. That's when I began to suspect I might have an unhealthy relationship with watch buying.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks. Will do.
> 
> Yes, definitely binge buying, George. A few weeks ago I bought 10 in a single day. That's when I began to suspect I might have an unhealthy relationship with watch buying.
> 
> Doc Savage


10

In a day

Did you not realise as you clicked buy on numbers 4, 5, 6, etc that this ain't healthy?!?


----------



## sertse (Sep 30, 2012)

I didn't realise it until now, but I almost reached three years in the Watch Abstinence Club. Coincidentally, it was Sinner who brought me into the club; the last watch I bought (until now) was the Seiko 7a28-7060 black chrono he sold to me in Jul 2015. It's a lovely little watch and it's always been part of my regular rotation. Still on the same battery too.

It's not just the watch though, I am wasting my money on cycling gear these days, although I did break my three year drought by lasting an Bulova Accutron II last month. The long waited price drops (that could be sent to Australia) and that smooth seconds hand finally pushed me over the line.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I think I need to join this group...
> 
> I have bought about 50 watches in the past 6 months. Sold around 20 of them along the way, thinking that made it ok. I couldn't tell you right now exactly how many I have, but it's probably 29 or 30. That's not a massive collection for WUS, but it's way more than I can really enjoy.
> 
> ...


50 watches in 6 months?! FFS fella, that's just ridiculous. You've only got two wrists you know?

Anyway, welcome to WPAC and I'm going to give you the following prescription from Dr Hornet:

1. Delete all of your saved items in ebay and searches
2. Delete alerts in WatchRecon and anything else similar 
3. Take all your watches out and count them and list them
4. Work out how much you've spent on watches and how much you've lost or gained in flipping (bet it's a loss.....)
5. List your current collection in order of favourites

When you've done item number 5 you can then start thinking of what you want to do going forwards. Reduce/consolidate your collection? Aim for some higher end pieces?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks. Will do.
> 
> Yes, definitely binge buying, George. A few weeks ago I bought 10 in a single day. That's when I began to suspect I might have an unhealthy relationship with watch buying.
> 
> Doc Savage


OMG, that's just frickin crazy. Why did you buy 10 in one day? I realise that there is a little bit of a thrill in buying a new watch, but even at my worst I was taking several weeks to decide on a purchase and that's just buying one watch......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sertse said:


> I didn't realise it until now, but I almost reached three years in the Watch Abstinence Club. Coincidentally, it was Sinner who brought me into the club; the last watch I bought (until now) was the Seiko 7a28-7060 black chrono he sold to me in Jul 2015. It's a lovely little watch and it's always been part of my regular rotation. Still on the same battery too.
> 
> It's not just the watch though, I am wasting my money on cycling gear these days, although I did break my three year drought by lasting an Bulova Accutron II last month. The long waited price drops (that could be sent to Australia) and that smooth seconds hand finally pushed me over the line.


WPAC has only been in existence for less than two years! Or are you saying you've been abstaining for nearly three years? Anyway, one watch in three years is pretty good going.....


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> 10
> 
> In a day
> 
> Did you not realise as you clicked buy on numbers 4, 5, 6, etc that this ain't healthy?!?


It sounds bad when you say it like that 

It was a lot of rationalizing going on then. Everything was a bargain, a sale, and several of them were watches that I had been waiting for a while to come to the right price. Again, I realize it's all rationalization, but that's how it went down.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It sounds bad when you say it like that
> 
> It was a lot of rationalizing going on then. Everything was a bargain, a sale, and several of them were watches that I had been waiting for a while to come to the right price. Again, I realize it's all rationalization, but that's how it went down.
> 
> Doc Savage


Sounds like you're make excuses here TBH. Don't forget that we're all here because we've been, or are still, as bad as you (maybe not quite that bad.....) and have realised we need a change......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> 50 watches in 6 months?! FFS fella, that's just ridiculous. You've only got two wrists you know?
> 
> Anyway, welcome to WPAC and I'm going to give you the following prescription from Dr Hornet:
> 
> ...


It's even worse than you think. I bought about 30 of those watches just in the last 2 months. I really got hung up on catching a bargain. It didn't matter if it was an expensive watch or not, I was more concerned with getting it at a good price. Anything that looked decent that contained a Swiss movement for under $400 was going to get bought. I never bought a watch I disliked, but I bought plenty of watches I didn't love.

That's a great list of things to do to help with this addiction. I really appreciate you posting it. I have already unsubscribed from the bargains thread on this forum, and I'm sure that will help. But I do need to remove these daily reminders of sales that I really don't need to be aware of.

Thanks, guys, for welcoming me like this and offering constructive support. I know much of what happens in here is probably said tongue in cheek, or half-joking, but the other half of it is the truth. It's easy to get caught up in acquisition. The chase is fun, but ultimately it is the watches we should enjoy. That is the healthy side of this WIS relationship, and I am going to focus on that from now on.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It sounds bad when you say it like that
> 
> It was a lot of rationalizing going on then. Everything was a bargain, a sale, and several of them were watches that I had been waiting for a while to come to the right price. Again, I realize it's all rationalization, but that's how it went down.
> 
> Doc Savage


You've reached the first stage of abstinence , the realization of the need to change behavior and step two - desire. At this point it helped me to take a break from watches, in the form of not looking for any watch related items on the internet and retail shops, or anywhere else, for two weeks in my case but anything will probably help a bit. There is a need to take your mind off the obsession, and that is exactly what it is, then with a clear mind ponder and return with a firm commitment. Much easier to make and execute some type of plan this way. You will find plenty of temptation right here and elsewhere as long as you stay tuned in to the watch hobby.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Sounds like you're make excuses here TBH. Don't forget that we're all here because we've been, or are still, as bad as you (maybe not quite that bad.....) and have realised we need a change......


When I say I was rationalizing, I think I'm kind of saying the same thing, that I was making excuses for my behavior. I don't mean to imply that that behavior was in anyway rational or justifiable.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

An update on those two watches I thought of selling.

Tried out listing the least attractive one on eBay, for a price I'd be perfectly happy with.

A fellow contacts me to ask whether there were any papers available. I responded that there were none, but I had another example in excellent condition with full paperwork, 'if he was a collector'.

He got all excited and urged me to list it on eBay. He even hurried me to do so on a Sunday (today). Took the photos and listed it for 25% more. Once I listed it he was even more excited, asking for a few more shots. I obliged immediately.

Then nothing for a couple of hours. Crickets. :-s

A message comes in: 'Its a great watch but I won't be buying it on account of that scratch on the lug (a single hairline, easily polished away, that I duly and candidly pointed out). Thank you so much' 

What a mess. o|


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So I really like the watch this bracelet comes with, perhaps even more.









Should I beam this one aboard instead?


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

So far, so good for 2018. I traded, so one in with one out.
Away went a beater Seiko solar chrono... and in came the new-to-me beater, a Tough Solar G-shock!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

usclassic said:


> So I really like the watch this bracelet comes with, perhaps even more.
> 
> View attachment 13190273
> 
> ...


It's a thoughtful set up for people with constantly variable eyesight
You know, one morning you wake up and you can see that guy's Timex serial number on the other side of the street. That's when you read the small print on your really useful altimeter QNH chapter ring
Other mornings, the world is a blur, you can barely see how many fingers are at the end of your arm - that's when the 9-12-3 come into their own

So. Spurious altimeter scale, I'm assuming I haven't missed a hand somewhere.
And just in case you'd forgotten it's an aviation inspired watch, there's that little instrument outline in the middle of the dial, encasing the small seconds and date

Is the watch the altimeter, or is it an instrument panel with an altimeter *on,* with a bunch of other invisible instruments that we can't somehow see (that dodgy vision kicking in again)..


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

(Sorry, double post)


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> So I really like the watch this bracelet comes with, perhaps even more.
> 
> View attachment 13190273
> 
> ...


*IF* it's a decision between this and the plain champagne variation, then get this one, so as to introduce more variety (vs. having two exact same models in different colors)

That, however, might not be the relevant decision at hand. Need to buy a bracelet at all? If so, need to get a Hamilton bracelet? If so, need to get it wit a watch attached? Maybe think more deeply on those questions first.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It's even worse than you think. I bought about 30 of those watches just in the last 2 months. I really got hung up on catching a bargain. It didn't matter if it was an expensive watch or not, I was more concerned with getting it at a good price. Anything that looked decent that contained a Swiss movement for under $400 was going to get bought. I never bought a watch I disliked, but I bought plenty of watches I didn't love.
> 
> That's a great list of things to do to help with this addiction. I really appreciate you posting it. I have already unsubscribed from the bargains thread on this forum, and I'm sure that will help. But I do need to remove these daily reminders of sales that I really don't need to be aware of.
> 
> ...


You're welcome and that list is just the start of things. You may not want to do this, but I'd really recommend taking a break from anything watch related on the Web, especially WUS, it feeds the addiction. I know from my own experience that you read a thread, see a nice watch and that sets you off. I did it this morning and ending up looking at a watch of a style I'd bought before and disliked, but I've got the presence of mind now to realise that this is silly and I'll stop.

If you can stomach the idea of reducing your collection I'd really recommend it, it is a breath of fresh air. But this requires some effort in determining what stays and what goes. The start is to apply the "one watch one week" test, wear only one watch for a whole week and that should give you an idea of whether the watch is a keeper. Make notes on each watch, score them if you want, and then you can start whittling them down. If you want an incentive, think of a luxulu watch that you've always had a hankering for and work out how many you'd have to sell to afford it.......

There are a great bunch of people who make WPAC a fun place to be, so just remember that any comments are meant with a light touch........ 
.......having said that; 30 watches in 2 months o|, you are crazy dude!

Anyway, if you want help just shout out here.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> When I say I was rationalizing, I think I'm kind of saying the same thing, that I was making excuses for my behavior. I don't mean to imply that that behavior was in anyway rational or justifiable.
> 
> Doc Savage


The whole watch collecting thing is somewhat crazy b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> An update on those two watches I thought of selling.
> 
> Tried out listing the least attractive one on eBay, for a price I'd be perfectly happy with.
> 
> ...


Life, as they say, is a ..... *. George! I'm sure they'll both sell......

* - female dog word deleted by nanny WUS.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So I really like the watch this bracelet comes with, perhaps even more.
> 
> View attachment 13190273
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> It's a thoughtful set up for people with constantly variable eyesight
> You know, one morning you wake up and you can see that guy's Timex serial number on the other side of the street. That's when you read the small print on your really useful altimeter QNH chapter ring
> Other mornings, the world is a blur, you can barely see how many fingers are at the end of your arm - that's when the 9-12-3 come into their own
> 
> ...


For either consistently poor or good vision in the morning I recommend either upping or reducing respectively the medicinal alcohol intake..........b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> When I say I was rationalizing, I think I'm kind of saying the same thing, that I was making excuses for my behavior. I don't mean to imply that that behavior was in anyway rational or justifiable.
> 
> Doc Savage


Ok let's turn this on its head. Let's get you addicted to selling so let's go.... what the first 20 for the chop then? You have till this time tomorrow


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So I really like the watch this bracelet comes with, perhaps even more.
> 
> View attachment 13190273
> 
> ...


Going flying your own microlight or something? Why would you need this?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> An update on those two watches I thought of selling.
> 
> Tried out listing the least attractive one on eBay, for a price I'd be perfectly happy with.
> 
> ...


I think it was someone from WPAC pullin your leg...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> It's a thoughtful set up for people with constantly variable eyesight
> You know, one morning you wake up and you can see that guy's Timex serial number on the other side of the street. That's when you read the small print on your really useful altimeter QNH chapter ring
> Other mornings, the world is a blur, you can barely see how many fingers are at the end of your arm - that's when the 9-12-3 come into their own
> 
> ...


not to mention the useful NATO phonetic alphabet code on the back.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I think it was someone from WPAC pullin your leg...


You know what? he may well have been. California based, had sold a Steinhart and a Seiko, yet he wouldn't take the discussion over to WUS! I smell a rat

Never mind. Patience is my middle name. George Patience F.....

(Yeah, I know. I had a 'fairy' godfather).

Anyway, finally, after searching for more than a year, I've found on auction not one, but two candidate donor watches for a watch that needs fixing. And selling.

If I fail to score this time, I'm eating the damn watch.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> not to mention the useful NATO phonetic alphabet code on the back.
> 
> View attachment 13190489


OMG this thread never fails to deliver on a crappy day


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You know what? he may well have been. California based, had sold a Steinhart and a Seiko, yet he wouldn't take the discussion over to WUS! I smell a rat
> 
> Never mind. Patience is my middle name. George Patience F.....
> 
> ...


Are you going to be filming the eating for YouTube?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> not to mention the useful NATO phonetic alphabet code on the back.
> 
> View attachment 13190489


You started off wanting a bracelet and now you want to buy a whole new watch! I still am of the opinion that you are simply missing the seiko sumo (that was you right?) that you sold......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Going flying your own microlight or something? Why would you need this?


Well I didn't say need, I said I really like it. I only need the bracelet. (I did have a solo cross country Pilots license.)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> You started off wanting a bracelet and now you want to buy a whole new watch! I still am of the opinion that you are simply missing the seiko sumo (that was you right?) that you sold......


It was but really I do not miss the sumo. I simply want a good bracelet for the hami and for a small percentage more why not get a watch along with it. I do concede the Aviation does add to the cost but it makes the other champagne dial look lacking in comparison. Same 19mm bracelet on both however surprising on the 42mm aviation. But it has turned into a bit of watch shopping now. Probably should just buy the cheapest Hami that comes with the bracelet then I would also have a spare 2824-2 case and crown. 
I am waiting a couple more weeks before I do anything. Perhaps try another cheaper bracelet first.

Yep that is what I did. Ordered a curved end vintage brushed stainless one from Hong Kong. No pushbutton release though which I prefer otherwise very nice solid links with screw pins. That should get me through most of June just waiting. Happy Father's Day.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It was but really I do not miss the sumo. I simply want a good bracelet for the hami and for a small percentage more why not get a watch along with it. I do concede the Aviation does add to the cost but it makes the other champagne dial look lacking in comparison. Same 19mm bracelet on both however surprising on the 42mm aviation. But it has turned into a bit of watch shopping now. Probably should just buy the cheapest Hami that comes with the bracelet then I would also have a spare 2824-2 case and crown.
> I am waiting a couple more weeks before I do anything. Perhaps try another cheaper bracelet first.
> 
> Yep that is what I did. Ordered a curved end vintage brushed stainless one from Hong Kong. No pushbutton release though which I prefer otherwise very nice solid links with screw pins. That should get me through most of June just waiting. Happy Father's Day.


Sigh. For once. I have no more words. Buy it.

And in a month tell us how much of a loss you made when you sell it.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> You know what? he may well have been. California based, had sold a Steinhart and a Seiko, yet he wouldn't take the discussion over to WUS! I smell a rat
> 
> Never mind. Patience is my middle name. George Patience F.....
> 
> ...


Well, Steinhart and Seiko, that leaves me out. Maybe not with Seiko, are you sure it was the same guy interested in both? (just joking)

At least that was a very quick response, so you know there's others out there interested in it. Patience is a Virtue, until you get hungry.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> You're welcome and that list is just the start of things. You may not want to do this, but I'd really recommend taking a break from anything watch related on the Web, especially WUS, it feeds the addiction. I know from my own experience that you read a thread, see a nice watch and that sets you off. I did it this morning and ending up looking at a watch of a style I'd bought before and disliked, but I've got the presence of mind now to realise that this is silly and I'll stop.
> 
> If you can stomach the idea of reducing your collection I'd really recommend it, it is a breath of fresh air. But this requires some effort in determining what stays and what goes. The start is to apply the "one watch one week" test, wear only one watch for a whole week and that should give you an idea of whether the watch is a keeper. Make notes on each watch, score them if you want, and then you can start whittling them down. If you want an incentive, think of a luxulu watch that you've always had a hankering for and work out how many you'd have to sell to afford it.......
> 
> ...


Again, thanks. I can see the value of these suggestions.

I am also subscribed to some Facebook watch groups. Should probably mute them for a bit, too.

I've not considered the "wear a single watch for a week" idea, but that would sure separate the wheat from the chaff.

I'm definitely going to reduce the size of the collection. Starting on that now. Scoring them will help.

I pretty much have all the watches I really want. I'm not a fan of luxury watches (>$2k) on principle, and I already have the watches I really want. It's time to get rid of the unnecessary watches.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok let's turn this on its head. Let's get you addicted to selling so let's go.... what the first 20 for the chop then? You have till this time tomorrow


I only have 30. Do I really need to sell 20 of them? 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I only have 30. Do I really need to sell 20 of them?
> 
> Doc Savage


Ok baby steps. Let's sell 5 . Over to you Doc


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok baby steps. Let's sell 5 . Over to you Doc


LOL that I can do, Rusty 

Doc Savage


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Does it need more bling?! :-d


yes!!! rhinestones would really complete it perfectly


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

peterr said:


> yes!!! rhinestones would really complete it perfectly



























Now that's a rhinestone:









Are you ready?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sigh. For once. I have no more words. Buy it.
> 
> And in a month tell us how much of a loss you made when you sell it.


Hang in there Rusty.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Mr. usclassic,

This is a "B R A C E L E T":









This is a "W A T C H":









What exactly are you looking to buy?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I only have 30. Do I really need to sell 20 of them?
> 
> Doc Savage


The cool thing about reducing your collection is that you get to spend more time wearing pieces you actually love

Not just like, or it was a great deal at Jomashop, or the forum raves about it this week
That. You. Love

You look down, and your watch makes you smile








NB it doesn't have to be super expensive
This $5 Timex is one of my (now) small band


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> The cool thing about reducing your collection is that you get to spend more time wearing pieces you actually love
> 
> Not just like, or it was a great deal at Jomashop, or the forum raves about it this week
> That. You. Love
> ...


Everyone should have one timex


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So I really like the watch this bracelet comes with, perhaps even more.
> 
> View attachment 13190273
> 
> ...


Oh come on USC. Either just buy the bracelet, or admit its not about the bracelet but really you're just desperate for another watch...

You have one watch only, so I won't be hard on that. But at least be honest with yourself. Is this really about the bracelet?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I only have 30. Do I really need to sell 20 of them?
> 
> Doc Savage


hi doc,

i've been in your shoes, i sold off a bunch of watches, and i took my lumps, 
because my enthusiasm caused me to overpay for some watches...look, you
choose a number, 30 is fine, 1 watch for each day of the month, but if you 
find then that there are watches you're not wearing, then sell them off. and
for the time being, NO MORE NEW WATCHES! you have enough. you see a 
watch you think you want, you just have to stay with this mantra, "i have 
enough watches."

one comes in, one goes out does not apply in cases like you or me. 5 go out,
1 comes in is way more reasonable at this point. and yes, try to really appreciate
the watches that you do have....are they not enough?

so if you're drawing the line at 30, that's fine. draw the efiing line.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> The cool thing about reducing your collection is that you get to spend more time wearing pieces you actually love
> 
> Not just like, or it was a great deal at Jomashop, or the forum raves about it this week
> That. You. Love
> ...


Yep, the exposure to new, shiny watches that everyone is buying on pre-order is lethal. You start subconsciously thinking that you'll be missing out on the next greatest thing since sliced bread.....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I only have 30. Do I really need to sell 20 of them?
> 
> Doc Savage


You set the number 

A good strategy for reducing is before actually selling watches, first put the ones you might sell outside the watchbox, not to be worn for a month or two. Whichever you didn't miss after that, you sell, whichever you did miss, you keep. 
Start with about 5 watches maybe . And then repeat until you feel satisfied.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks again, fellas. Great words of encouragement and instruction. I'm beginning the scoring process today to help with choosing the keepers. Will post some photos. 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks again, fellas. Great words of encouragement and instruction. I'm beginning the scoring process today to help with choosing the keepers. Will post some photos.
> 
> Doc Savage


Glad that this is helpful. Just remember that you can take your time in rationalizing your collection, hopefully the process should keep you busy enough that you're not tempted to buy any more watches.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dang those Citizen divers from the eighties are so nice, I'm very tempted to start a new targeted collection of them....and there are three candidates just a few clicks away


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Dang those Citizen divers from the eighties are so nice, I'm very tempted to start a new targeted collection of them....and there are three candidates just a few clicks away


You know what you must do....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You know what you must do....


Disable mouse clicks

And screen taps

Works for other addictions as well!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

But...but...pepsi!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> But...but...pepsi!


An 80's pepsi... Bet it tastes like horseshit by now.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Mr. usclassic,
> 
> What exactly are you looking to buy?


This is what I bought. Bracelet on the rocks.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> This is what I bought. Bracelet on the rocks.
> 
> View attachment 13192491


Alright, back on track usc!

Not carefully cropped out the watch from that pic did you?...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> This is what I bought. Bracelet on the rocks.
> 
> View attachment 13192491


Well done!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I’m seriously plotting another purchase after the Tudor, but I think it will be the start of my next phase, namely reducing my cap from 24 to 21, so sell 4 and replace with 1. No clue what purchase might be but long hard thinking required to find 4 “victims” methinks


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Something Rusty said about losing money on my next watch sale even before buying it got me thinking.

Does selling actually lead to more buying? To me it seems it does. Sell one to buy one =vs= don't sell, don't buy.

So we find ourselves with a problem of 50 or 60 watches we don't need. That is motivation not to buy more, or at least it should be for a reasonable person. But what do we do. Straight away we suggest selling off. How is that a means to stop buying? Say we manage to sell off 20 or 30 or 40 or 50, well now we only have 10 watches and buying another well that's not really so bad now is it? after all I used to have over 60. The more we sell the more we are able to buy. It is a vicious circle.

So for me I will not sell any more watches as it always leads to buying another. WSAC watch selling abstinence club.
Now it's true I have gotten down to one watch but think about it. With selling as an option, as is getting a divorce, both seem to be costly options enabling getting something new. 
Now that I only have one left buying is an easier choice than when I had watch boxes full. So I propose that keeping watches is a better solution to stop buying more.








We should not buy with any consideration for selling, unless that is your business, but rather buy with only keeping in mind. Then once we bought one or too many we are stuck with them. That would make buying another watch a tad more difficult to justify.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm seriously plotting another purchase after the Tudor, but I think it will be the start of my next phase, namely reducing my cap from 24 to 21, so sell 4 and replace with 1. No clue what purchase might be but long hard thinking required to find 4 "victims" methinks


We're ready to help you Rusty........


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

But we love buying watches don't we?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Something Rusty said about losing money on my next watch sale even before buying it got me thinking.
> 
> Does selling actually lead to more buying? To me it seems it does. Sell one to buy one =vs= don't sell, don't buy.
> 
> ...


Selling can lead to more buying if you bought wisely and made a profit. Makes sense to repeat profitable enterprises in this capitalist world we live in. In fact it's what drove me to buy more expensive pieces perversely.....

If I kept putting the little profits into cheaper watches I honestly think I would have around 100 watches just now with no potential for any kind of end game or exit strat.

I love watches and know I will always own a few - not one not two or three but a few - certainly a dozen. I wear them I rotate them I change straps etc but I need that variety. With 100 watches it would just be bonkers so I limited myself to 24 in total. And profit stayed in the hobby so automatically the total worth of it increased made the average price per piece go up. I never set out to own pricey watches, it's just happened as a consequence of a limitation in total numbers. Quite an interesting paradox and result tbh


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> We're ready to help you Rusty........


Ok. So should I put them all out there or create a shortlist to ease the process. Hmm


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 13192605
> 
> .


where did you get the picture of my junk box?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Dang those Citizen divers from the eighties are so nice, I'm very tempted to start a new targeted collection of them....and there are three candidates just a few clicks away


only nice thing that 80ies brought us are classic speed metal albums.

oh..and pleated jeans. these were nice too...

...whatahell is wrong witha ya Georgieboy?

80s watches? its like 80s music and fashion, only good at retro ironic parties.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> where did you get the picture of my junk box?


it's available as a lot from goodwill.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> it's available as a lot from goodwill.


BUY! BUY! BUY!

i mean...

(sorry ...unvoluntary reflex)

slowly walk away.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Something Rusty said about losing money on my next watch sale even before buying it got me thinking.
> 
> Does selling actually lead to more buying? To me it seems it does. Sell one to buy one =vs= don't sell, don't buy.
> 
> ...


Selling only leads to buying if you keep the funds available to yourself. I keep reading people keeping the funds from sales in their PayPal account, which seems bonkers to me... Its like piling up that cash in your wallet, no way you aren't going to spend it when you have it right at hand.
My approach: if I'm tight for money in day to day life, sales money flows to my normal bank account, and is used for groceries. If I am financially comfortable, the money goes to my savings account. It isn't unaccessible there, but it isn't two clicks away from an ebay listing either, making it a lot easier to resist.

Also I think the temptation caused by selling doesn't quite weigh up against the higher satisfaction effect of a smaller collection. But of course, this does not apply to your one watch collection, where a smaller collection means zero satisfaction. (Or maybe it actually is satisfying to not have a watch at all, but I don't think anyone on here will ever come to that conclusion..)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think we need to be very explicit about what watches really mean to us. And we need a plan.

We are just consumers. There are a lot of angles the industry tries to sell watches. Exclusive movements, Swiss made, Made in Japan, long heritage, disrupting the industry, micro value, etc etc.

But all trinkets aside, you may as well be buying fountain pens. Or boots. Or ties. Making up stories as we move along, rationalizing our 'supposed' decision making process.

I like to handle watches. My rationalization is that I discover some gems in the dirt, clean them up and sell them on. And it eases the pressure to hoard.

Occasionally this pressure resurfaces. I'm catching myself now lusting over some watches mostly because it seems extremely likely that I'll be able to sell a couple of pieces of my collection at a decent price, watches that needed some repair but are either repaired or getting repaired.

So selling can fuel, for me at least, the urge. Even though my self-imposed limits are upheld, meaning ten watches max, one in / one out, reduce the $$ I've got invested with every replacement coming in. But when my brain sensed a chance for two purchases, with those two sales looming, all hell broke loose. Gotta buy _something_ even before the sales are completed. It's like I gotta make good for a loss I'll suffer. Brace for impact.

Its a bit early to adhere to 'no more watches in', but I'll be happy for the time being with upholding the other three rules. Replacing the Caribbean with that Citizen resulted in a net difference of 300$ in my favor, funds I used to buy other unrelated stuff. If I replace those two watches with two cheap finds, I'll pocket another 1500$. Money to be funneled out of the game. Downgrading value like that will make it easier to sell the cheaper replacements down the line since they won't be as desirable as the more expensive watches that will be left. So then I'd have five nice watches and walk away. Its a plan.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Selling only leads to buying if you keep the funds available to yourself. I keep reading people keeping the funds from sales in their PayPal account, which seems bonkers to me... Its like piling up that cash in your wallet, no way you aren't going to spend it when you have it right at hand.
> My approach: if I'm tight for money in day to day life, sales money flows to my normal bank account, and is used for groceries. If I am financially comfortable, the money goes to my savings account. It isn't unaccessible there, but it isn't two clicks away from an ebay listing either, making it a lot easier to resist.
> 
> Also I think the temptation caused by selling doesn't quite weigh up against the higher satisfaction effect of a smaller collection. But of course, this does not apply to your one watch collection, where a smaller collection means zero satisfaction. (Or maybe it actually is satisfying to not have a watch at all, but I don't think anyone on here will ever come to that conclusion..)
> ...


I do like having a watch and having a watch I like is more important than just having a watch. Problem is I like many watches. Liking them on my wrist is an entirely different animal than liking them in my imagination or on my computer screen. There are more wheels turning in my head than in my 2824-2.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Something Rusty said about losing money on my next watch sale even before buying it got me thinking.
> 
> Does selling actually lead to more buying? To me it seems it does. Sell one to buy one =vs= don't sell, don't buy.
> 
> ...


I'd disagree USC. If you have a collection of 50 watches you simply have too many to meaningfully appreciate and wear. I suspect most people with that many watches wear regularly wear 10-20% of them and the rest just sit there unloved. So why not consolidate and learn to appreciate a smaller more considered collection? The whole buying thing is all about self control not because your selling watches, just cause you've liberated funds does not mean you have to spend them does it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok. So should I put them all out there or create a shortlist to ease the process. Hmm


Put the ones you'd consider selling and then we can help whittle them down......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> only nice thing that 80ies brought us are classic speed metal albums.
> 
> oh..and pleated jeans. these were nice too...
> 
> ...


Acid wash jeans?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I do like having a watch and having a watch I like is more important than just having a watch. Problem is I like many watches. Liking them on my wrist is an entirely different animal than liking them in my imagination or on my computer screen. There are more wheels turning in my head than in my 2824-2.


I like having watches and I like having new watches. That's the problem, especially when exposed to temptation on here........


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Disable mouse clicks
> 
> And screen taps
> 
> ...


 you know, this is very true, my watch collecting replaced another on-line addiction
that felt way more unhealthy, and that addiction ism now nil. but this does not 
justify an unhealthy watch-buying addiction....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I do like having a watch and having a watch I like is more important than just having a watch. Problem is I like many watches. Liking them on my wrist is an entirely different animal than liking them in my imagination or on my computer screen. There are more wheels turning in my head than in my 2824-2.


Well that's why we're all here isn't it. That right there is the problem, not the selling of watches 

Here is a tricky thought (tricky in this thread that is): maybe you should indeed buy a second watch. Let me explain:
Generally the view here is that a smaller collection is in the end more satisfying. However, that comes from the perspective of true problem cases of 30+ watches. Even I, came in at 12 watches, have to admit that 6 watches in my current rotation are more satisfying.
1 is a different number however. Ppl always tend to view the other side of the pond is better. If you have one watch only, the other side of the pond is a watch you don't own. With two watches in the box, the other side of the pond might be the other watch in the box.
I think it might be easier to maintain a constant 2 watch collection, than to maintain a constant one watch "collection".
Its important to set that number though, and stick to it... Don't trip and fall through the rabbithole again.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

peterr said:


> you know, this is very true, my watch collecting replaced another on-line addiction
> that felt way more unhealthy, and that addiction ism now nil. but this does not
> justify an unhealthy watch-buying addiction....


It's all about moderation my friend. The thing is, addiction has a root. It is a distraction. Keeping your mind from things you do not want or dare to face (different things for anyone). 
And this isn't unhealthy necessarily. We should face the sh*t in our lives every now and then. But if we would be thinking about it every second of the day, there's no way we would be able to keep going for very long. Distractions are healthy, a way of coping with our sh*t, and simply a way of enjoying life.
It is when these distractions become excessive(obsessions and addictions) that we need to start having a good look at what's the matter. And maybe start making some changes. Usually it means there's sh*t in our lifes that requires attention, but we're not tending to it. Paying attention to that, will reduce the need for exsessive distractions. But also the other way around: moderating the distractions will open up time for important things, and provoke your mind to attend to it.

Completely stopping an addiction will just replace it with another. The trick is reducing it to a healthy distraction. (Of course this does not apply for things like booze or meth or wathever harmful stuff)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> ... But when my brain sensed a chance for two purchases, with those two sales looming, all hell broke loose. Gotta buy _something_ even before the sales are completed. It's like I gotta make good for a loss I'll suffer. Brace for impact...


This is SO much me.

With great sales, I feel like I'm going to lose money if I skip a great bargain. The criteria for the potential watch, aside from needing to be well-made, was only that I didn't absolutely hate the look of it. That broadens the potential market WAY too much.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd disagree USC. If you have a collection of 50 watches you simply have too many to meaningfully appreciate and wear. I suspect most people with that many watches wear regularly wear 10-20% of them and the rest just sit there unloved. So why not consolidate and learn to appreciate a smaller more considered collection? The whole buying thing is all about self control not because your selling watches, just cause you've liberated funds does not mean you have to spend them does it.


I'm not sure money is the issue here. How many have sold a watch only to later regret and rebuy. There is a reason you bought it in the first place hold on to it forget about it and then rediscover and enjoy it all over again. No money spent no money lost or gained. It is not about the money, it is about the watches.

I probably would enjoy again many of the watches I sold but not enough to displace the one on my wrist. So no risk of rebuying the sumo for example. However, the sumo is a good example of the rebuying I am talking about. Progress is finding the watch/es that make you enjoy them over and over day in and day out and extinguishes the need to shop for another watch. Sometimes it could be the one right under our nose or the one we weeded out to make room for another then wish we hadn't sold it after all.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I'm not sure money is the issue here. How many have sold a watch only to later regret and rebuy. There is a reason you bought it in the first place hold on to it forget about it and then rediscover and enjoy it all over again. No money spent no money lost or gained. It is not about the money, it is about the watches.


I'd agree money isn't the only issue. I'd suspect that individually we all have subtly different "motivations" for buying watches so there no one size fits all theory here. But I'm still a believer that having less watches in a collection will generate more pleasure/satisfaction in the long run.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd agree money isn't the only issue. I'd suspect that individually we all have subtly different "motivations" for buying watches so there no one size fits all theory here. But I'm still a believer that having less watches in a collection will generate more pleasure/satisfaction in the long run.......


That last point is one I definitely agree with 100%.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I'm not sure money is the issue here. How many have sold a watch only to later regret and rebuy. There is a reason you bought it in the first place hold on to it forget about it and then rediscover and enjoy it all over again. No money spent no money lost or gained. It is not about the money, it is about the watches.


Dumb ass dp.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, I'm in serious need of some bashin' here. I've been lusting after this for a while.......








.......calling Sinner to the WPAC ER.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> $749 seems rather pricey for this tbh. Although I am impressed with the quality of Helson products. I'd read that the bracelet looked poorly finished, but not sure how you can judge that from photos! The thing for me with these particular homages is whilst I adore the look in the flesh they feel underwhelming. I had the borealis version with the blue dial and it was so dull to look at I didn't actually wear it, just sold it straight on.....
> 
> ......so whilst the Helson version looks subtly better than the Borealis I know it'll be dull on the wrist.
> 
> ...





Hornet99 said:


> OK, I'm in serious need of some bashin' here. I've been lusting after this for a while.......
> 
> .......calling Sinner to the WPAC ER.


You bashed it yourself for me already a few weeks back..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, I'm in serious need of some bashin' here. I've been lusting after this for a while.......
> 
> .......calling Sinner to the WPAC ER.


So you need a white picket fence now?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> You bashed it yourself for me already a few weeks back..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Do as I say, not as I do.......

........I'll need more than my own words here, this is serious!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, I'm in serious need of some bashin' here. I've been lusting after this for a while.......
> 
> .......calling Sinner to the WPAC ER.


I'll give it a try...

I bought a Sharkmaster 300 when they became available again recently. Everything about it told me I'd love it. It is absolutely beautiful and feels so solid. I even imagined it would displace several of my divers, which I would then sell. It didn't work out that way.

It wears too big for a small watch and too small for a larger watch. It's a little hard to describe, but for someone whose sweet spot is 40 - 45mm divers, the fit was just a little wrong. I know that's vague, but the "off-ness" is there. The lume is beautiful, but after a few nights, it seems overpowering and a distraction.

I will be selling mine.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So you need a white picket fence now?


Yes........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'll give it a try...
> 
> I bought a Sharkmaster 300 when they became available again recently. Everything about it told me I'd love it. It is absolutely beautiful and feels so solid. I even imagined it would displace several of my divers, which I would then sell. It didn't work out that way.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think that's just what I wanted to hear (apart from something suitably biting from Sinner). 40mm is my sweet spot and I think the only things hold me back were a) the fact that I had the Borealis version and didn't like that and b) that this looked on the chunky side. As Wimads very kindly reminded me of my own words, I'd found the Borealis version very, very dull and I've been convincing myself it was the blue colour, the lack of big triangle and the ill-fitting Bernhardt bracelet, but I think it'll just be the same with the helson......

I remember now that I'd had the Borealis for all of a day and decided to flip it, what a waste of money. It was so dull that I took a million photos to try and get some that I thought made it look appealing.

This is a classic case of getting carried away with reading threads on here!

.......selling yours you say? No stop it Hornet, bad Hornet, very bad Hornet o|


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, I'm in serious need of some bashin' here. I've been lusting after this for a while.......
> 
> .......calling Sinner to the WPAC ER.


Dude no. Arabic numerals 3,6,9,12 no wait just 6 and 9 - wtf - once seen..... all balance on the dial now rekt. The no date version of docs is a bit better but too many numerals going on for me. Crystal scratch magnet. Case sides are one big crown guard (scratch magnet). Fairly certain you wouldn't own it in 12 months time. Resale values prob going to mean another haircut


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, I'm in serious need of some bashin' here. I've been lusting after this for a while.......
> 
> .......calling Sinner to the WPAC ER.


...

FFS it is an ugly mutt.

I never understood the original design. It looked like 50ies Seamaster with armour and poorly placed ugly hands.

Further down the line I never understood the Australian frankens that followed.

And nowhere near did I understand the Omega reissue. It looks like overpolished flea market find.

You can understand how much I dont understand the 1623rd homage to SM300.

Cmoon....you can do better. Atleast someone will mistake Steinhart with Rolex. This one... Not so sure.

3,6,9..wait, where is 3?! Oh.. Smart... You can proudly wear it on 3rd of every month..

Estoril 300!?

Perlative Chromoneter?

Trachymeter?

Har Har Har... Oh god. Tell me they are joking.

This is like Adibas shoes and Mike trainers....

EDIT: I just realised I bashed the wrong homage...

Sharkmaster 300?

Where is the picture of.. Here I found it...










Sharkmaster....

I owned a watch that had "Personal Tailor" proudly on dial... This is not far from it...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, I'm in serious need of some bashin' here. I've been lusting after this for a while.......
> 
> .......calling Sinner to the WPAC ER.


Looks pretty ugly with the white date wheel against a black dial.
Bracelet does not even look like it matches the style of watch at all.
You already own the Oris 65 which is VASTLY superior to that Helson anyway.

I remember you tried to talk me out of getting a Helson and I ignored the advice and I regretted it!
Don't make the same mistake as I did last year and stay away from that Helson!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think the beauty of those vintage designs is in the rarity. Not in so much as "nah, nah, I got it and you don't", but in the sense of you don't get to see it again and again in WRUW, on wrists in the wild, etc.

Once all the homages start rolling in, it kinda kills it for me. Really dilutes the design. Its like seeing a Ferrari on the road and then watching one of those Ferrari-only races, where owners slug it out with near identical red cars. Boring AF.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Dude no. Arabic numerals 3,6,9,12 no wait just 6 and 9 - wtf - once seen..... all balance on the dial now rekt. The no date version of docs is a bit better but too many numerals going on for me. Crystal scratch magnet. Case sides are one big crown guard (scratch magnet). Fairly certain you wouldn't own it in 12 months time. Resale values prob going to mean another haircut





sinner777 said:


> ...
> 
> FFS it is an ugly mutt.
> 
> ...





ConfusedOne said:


> Looks pretty ugly with the white date wheel against a black dial.
> Bracelet does not even look like it matches the style of watch at all.
> You already own the Oris 65 which is VASTLY superior to that Helson anyway.
> 
> ...


.......Aaaah, you guys delivered! :-!

I think that I'm over it .


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Dang those Citizen divers from the eighties are so nice, I'm very tempted to start a new targeted collection of them....and there are three candidates just a few clicks away


Just when you think you're ready to quit because you have lost all interest, nothing excites you anymore, what's a true watchaholic who really doesn't want to quit to do?... but start anew.

Keep looking at the one's that bore you and find an interest in a part of the hobby that includes very little new purchases. The 80's is asking for it, need more limitations.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> This is what I bought. Bracelet on the rocks.
> 
> View attachment 13192491


You're the man, usc!

I nominate you for the prestigious, seldom issued "Exceptional Abstinence Facing Extreme Temptation" award. Oh, what the heck, by the non-powers invested in me you get the EAFET. Congrats!



usclassic said:


> Something Rusty said about losing money on my next watch sale even before buying it got me thinking.
> 
> Does selling actually lead to more buying? To me it seems it does. Sell one to buy one =vs= don't sell, don't buy.
> 
> ...


You bring up a good issue that can only be addressed within an individual's context. In my case selling is not the cause that leads to additional purchases. In regards to complete purchase abstinence, considering the one exception rule in here, it would be interesting to see where most of us stand. So without further ado:


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Poll: What is your objective in WPAC?

1. Complete abstinence for the year, with the possible exception of one purchase per the rules.

2. Multiple purchases while exercising strong self control over any purchases, restraining the number of purchases.


Vote for only one. I will tally the results in a week.

This is not about what you hope for, what you would like to do, but about what you strongly plan on doing, what you have committed yourself to do.


2 for me, so far so good.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

1 for me. But the year is almost halfway over, so I realize that's not as much of a commitment as it might otherwise be.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> 1 for me. But the year is almost halfway over, so I realize that's not as much of a commitment as it might otherwise be.
> 
> Doc Savage


Don't think it's going to be a breeze by any means because the year is halfway over, specially in your situation. ;-) I think most of us who were around last year will attest to that.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Well today was a good day WPAC...2 of my End Game pieces came in & I AVOIDED buying the Hens Tooth I was looking for when the auction went past what I had predetermined to spend...The more I thought about it the more I realized it was the dial/lume combination I was buying for & the Bronze case was not really my taste...I feel kinda liberated to be honest...
My entire collection is now at End Game,with 1 piece still incoming from Japan(god Japan & the UK take forever) & 2 pieces still listed for sale...End count is 6 Automatic Divers,1 Solar Quartz(Digital Tuna),1 Battery Quartz(10 year) & 3 Hand Wind(the Laco has a Miyota 821 but since it doesn't hack set it will be relegated to hand wind weekend duty along with the Tisell Marine Chronometer)...
There are still 2 available slots on my winder & in my travel case so there is a slim chance I could add a piece or 2 over the rest of the year but it will have to be something pretty special to even get consideration.Maybe something truly iconic to rule over them all,probably the Legend Diver shown..If I do end up with the Longines I'll move the C.W.out to a new home...
Quick & dirty SOTC pics..


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Poll: What is your objective in WPAC?
> 
> 1. Complete abstinence for the year, with the possible exception of one purchase per the rules.
> 
> ...


1.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

1. (whilst following the 1-in-1-out rule). My collection won't exceed 4 watches (I'm at 2 now after liquidating 2).


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

2. But soon to be 1.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

1. Still on track. Barely


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> 1. Still on track. Barely


Hang tough soldier


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

2. But trying not to add new money to the collection. (Though so far failing, budget being at minus 200€ now...)

But one thing that is helping is that the pre-order I made will only get delivered end of this year. It seems to help controlling my urges at least till I have that one in hand. For each temptation I feel like I'd first need to cancel that preorder, which is sufficient to talk me out of any temptation so far.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Poll: What is your objective in WPAC?
> 
> 1. Complete abstinence for the year, with the possible exception of one purchase per the rules.
> 
> ...


i am having to vote for 2...i have 2 purchases for the year so far, and i might even hold it 
at that, and i have sold off 24 watches. both of my purchases are incoming, one is the doxa
divingstar reissue, which i know i can resell at no loss. a yellow doxa? well, we'll see. i realize
that watches don't make me happy, good human relationships make me happy. but if any
watch can contribute to happiness, for me, it might be a yellow doxa 

so i'm a dozen out, one in, for the year, that's ok....my collection is down to 24, i consider
that to be sort-of-acceptable, for a collection that is mainly vintage seiko and should not be
worn all that much.....


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

PetWatch said:


> Poll: What is your objective in WPAC?
> 1. Complete abstinence for the year, with the possible exception of one purchase per the rules.
> This is about what you strongly plan on doing, what you have committed yourself to do.


No doubt in my mind!!!As a matter of fact I feel so strongly that even though the 1 watch I want isn't even on the market yet I have already listed the watch that must leave for sale!!!
C.W.out...
Longines "Legend Diver Dark"(My name)in as the crown jewel of my small collection...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> i am having to vote for 2...i have 2 purchases for the year so far, and i might even hold it
> at that, and i have sold off 24 watches. both of my purchases are incoming, one is the doxa
> divingstar reissue, which i know i can resell at no loss. a yellow doxa? well, we'll see. i realize
> that watches don't make me happy, good human relationships make me happy. but if any
> ...


? Should not be worn that much? Au contraire!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I cant vote for any. I just sell stuff. Actually, I cant think of anything at this moment that will catch my eye nuff to hold on to it and say "yeah I will wear it"

Actually the whole thing became a bit of burden. I became old nagging "been there done that" fart. 

Similar to my experience in music. When I was learning to play drums my idols were 300 bpm double bass metal monsters. 

As I got into it more, I began to appreciate simpler groove drummers. 

In the end I could listen and enjoy jazz drummers. You know, the ones you hardly hear with brushes and tapping on small drum sets. 



In the end I began to listen to the grooves played in pop songs and awe in wonder. 


Its all growing process. At this moment I could live with SKX and F91W. Without any problems.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

As promised, here is the SOTC, or at least most of it. I have a few more at home (I keep the bulk of the collection at my office so I can enjoy them more, and so watches don't become a distraction for me when I'm home with my family).

The bad news: I still have 3 watches incoming that I bought before joining this illustrious group (Hamilton Seaview, Nodus Retrospect, and Zelos Mako bronze).

The good news: I have already sold one! The Sharkmaster 300 is gone, so I am officially considering myself actively engaged in WPAC 









Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Came across this post from Mr C and liked this, thought it was worth reposting......



MrCairo said:


> It's funny, these type of threads are by no means unique, and yet they grab my (and others?) attention and fascination every time.
> 
> In WISdom, the idea of "one man and his (tool)watch" has become a sort of myth, or a metaphysical ideal. Like Thor and mighty Mjölnir, or King Arthur and Excalibur, one that is simultaneously admired and feared.
> 
> ...


Original thread is here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/your-choice-1-done-tool-watch-metal-bracelet-sub-$2000-4656835.html


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Steinhart are going down hill in my estimation.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Steinhart are going down hill in my estimation.......


Ugly.

I just saw that same email this morning...and then I promptly unsubscribed from the Steinhart email list, because past experience has shown me that they will definitely create another watch that isn't ugly, and I will be tempted to buy it! Two Steinharts are more than enough for me 

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you going to be filming the eating for YouTube?


Stay tuned for my next YouTube video, 'how to eat a Seiko Scubamaster'

How on earth could someone bid 300$ for a watch that's missing its bracelet, covered in filth and scratches and the seconds hand let loose on the dial? what - da - ***!

Those Seiko collectors are raving lunatics. Oh wait...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Steinhart are going down hill in my estimation.......


Homaging Invicta now? not good

View attachment 13195567


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Homaging Invicta now? not good
> 
> View attachment 13195567


Invicta have proven that there is a large, previously untapped hideous watch market out there. Steinhart clearly wants to tap into some of that cash.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Homaging Invicta now? not good
> 
> View attachment 13195567


Makes abstinence easier though


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> As promised, here is the SOTC, or at least most of it. I have a few more at home (I keep the bulk of the collection at my office so I can enjoy them more, and so watches don't become a distraction for me when I'm home with my family).
> 
> The bad news: I still have 3 watches incoming that I bought before joining this illustrious group (Hamilton Seaview, Nodus Retrospect, and Zelos Mako bronze).
> 
> ...


Good to see where you're at
Care to talk us through them: faves, great deals, ones you've bonded with/ are a bit disappointed
If you had to pick one - which would it be?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

There is this also....not steinhart but odd nonetheless



Hornet99 said:


> Steinhart are going down hill in my estimation.......












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll post this just because it is so nice!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

When will the LLD Black be on the market? Probably a year later for grey market i guess.


E8ArmyDiver said:


> No doubt in my mind!!!As a matter of fact I feel so strongly that even though the 1 watch I want isn't even on the market yet I have already listed the watch that must leave for sale!!!
> C.W.out...
> Longines "Legend Diver Dark"(My name)in as the crown jewel of my small collection...


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Steinhart are going down hill in my estimation.......


So. Lost lume hands like square dicks. 
And a skull that looks like my 13 yr old biology homework

Skulls: either amazing BR 01 laughing skull, or don't bother


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

1. No more watch buying or selling. 


Bonus points no more watch sale browsing but no guarantee on that though I enjoy the hunt. 

More Limited exposure to WUS again no guarantee here either. 

I will also add no more strap/bracelet buying if the incoming bracelet does the trick.

That is the basic plan for the rest of 2018.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> ? Should not be worn that much? Au contraire!


hey rusty,

i'm a bit of a collector in general. i spent 2 decades as a sculptor in lower manhattan,
and i traded art work with lots of folks, and chose wisely, and when i got into watches
( i wore a times easy reader as an artist and never gave it much thought) i brought the
same attitude to acquiring them, i really wanted to find the best example i could when
i got a vintage watch. but if you wear a vintage watch in excellent condition all the time,
it will no longer be in excellent condition, and this is why i have around 24 watches. i
have some modern watches like a helson spear diver or a seiko mini-turtle that i'll
wear for days in a row, but today i put on a seiko pogue in excellent condition because
i'm not doing any manual labor, i'll put no wear and tear in the watch, and the yellowness
of it will cheer me up a little on a murky day.

from what i've been told, resting the watch for 29 days and wearing it for 1 day a month
would be the ideal situation to increase the longevity of the movement. this was not a rule
i made up, it came from randall benson aka dr. seiko, and i think he knows these watches
as well as anybody, and some of them have been serviced and re-lumed by him, and they 
are works of art in their own right.

so that's my logic. i have beaters i don't have to worry about when i'm doing rough stuff
on my property ( i'm out in vermont now) and one dress watch, and a bunch of vintage 
seikos that are just so beautiful i don't want to smash them up....my car was new 5 years
ago, in middle age, it's got it's dings and dents now, when i'm done with it after ten or
twelve years, it would be a college kid's car, or a beater...my vintage seikos are probably
gonna have some resale value in them when i leave this body 30 years or so from now,
and that's part of the plan, too....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

peterr said:


> hey rusty,
> 
> i'm a bit of a collector in general. i spent 2 decades as a sculptor in lower manhattan,
> and i traded art work with lots of folks, and chose wisely, and when i got into watches
> ...


As long as they get worn at some point


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

yeah, once a month, or, i've sold them. i moved some vintage beauties, some
for a gain, some for a loss...i have not sold ones i overpaid stupidly for, and i'm
realizing how dumb that is. the buddha said, a slap in the face is over. overpaying
for something is just a slap in the face. you get what you can for it, it it turned
out to be a mistake, and you move on....so i have some 1997 seiko reissues of
classic rally divers in really excellent condition. if i wear them out, i overpaid,
if i sell them, i lose $, if i hang on to them, i memorialize the overpaying...

what to do? i'd guess i should sell, i would hang onto them if i didn't need the $....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

yeah, once a month, or, i've sold them. i moved some vintage beauties, some
for a gain, some for a loss...i have not sold ones i overpaid stupidly for, and i'm
realizing how dumb that is. the buddha said, a slap in the face is over. overpaying
for something is just a slap in the face. you get what you can for it, it it turned
out to be a mistake, and you move on....so i have some 1997 seiko reissues of
classic rally divers in really excellent condition. if i wear them out, i overpaid,
if i sell them, i lose $, if i hang on to them, i memorialize the overpaying...

what to do? i'd guess i should sell, i would hang onto them if i didn't need the $....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> yeah, once a month, or, i've sold them. i moved some vintage beauties, some
> for a gain, some for a loss...i have not sold ones i overpaid stupidly for, and i'm
> realizing how dumb that is. the buddha said, a slap in the face is over. overpaying
> for something is just a slap in the face. you get what you can for it, it it turned
> ...


the system is burping again....does anyone know why these double-posts happen?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> There is this also....not steinhart but odd nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


terrible!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> As long as they get worn at some point


someone might want to let this guy know about being careful with vintage


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> When will the LLD Black be on the market? Probably a year later for grey market i guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Received an email from Longines this mourning.No firm date,Sept./Oct.is all they know at this point...I plan on being ready though,don't expect they will last long when they drop...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> someone might want to let this guy know about being careful with vintage
> View attachment 13195961


No! He's doing it right!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Came across this post from Mr C and liked this, thought it was worth reposting......
> 
> Original thread is here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/your-choice-1-done-tool-watch-metal-bracelet-sub-$2000-4656835.html


After reading this thread and rereading Mr C's elegantly written post I was wondering, is it possible for us to change and become one watch people? OK, I know USC is there (anyone else?) but obviously struggling......

.......how difficult would it be? What would you go for?

Quoting myself here, which is deep......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> After reading this thread and rereading Mr C's elegantly written post I was wondering, is it possible for us to change and become one watch people? OK, I know USC is there (anyone else?) but obviously struggling......
> 
> .......how difficult would it be? What would you go for?
> 
> Quoting myself here, which is deep......


Not a snowballs chance in hell here - being honest.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Gratuitous sunshine shot from last night


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> After reading this thread and rereading Mr C's elegantly written post I was wondering, is it possible for us to change and become one watch people? OK, I know USC is there (anyone else?) but obviously struggling......
> 
> .......how difficult would it be? What would you go for?
> 
> Quoting myself here, which is deep......





RustyBin5 said:


> Not a snowballs chance in hell here - being honest.


 hHahahahah..Can you imagine 1 watch that could satisfy my PVD/Orange-Yellow-Old Radium love!!!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not a snowballs chance in hell here - being honest.


Hmmmm, well no surprise there Rusty. Being honest I don't think that I could do it either, but I wonder if I could reduce further........



E8ArmyDiver said:


> hHahahahah..Can you imagine 1 watch that could satisfy my PVD/Orange-Yellow-Old Radium love!!!


......more chance with you then with yankeexpress?!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

peterr said:


> the system is burping again....does anyone know why these double-posts happen?


When I get the message to wait before posting message I simple don't. Ignore that. The message is actually already posted and if you click your browser on the page you will see your post and no double post. If you wait to post at that message and post, then you will see the double post.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> After reading this thread and rereading Mr C's elegantly written post I was wondering, is it possible for us to change and become one watch people? OK, I know USC is there (anyone else?) but obviously struggling......
> 
> .......how difficult would it be? What would you go for?
> 
> Quoting myself here, which is deep......


I could go down to three...

... But I would have to continue profit flippin.

As it comes at this moment these 3 could be the collection.










As you can see I have F91W on wrist at moment. It started to rain... And I had vintage watch on wrist.

But the problem is... I also have this at home for sale...among other stuff.










And to be honest even If i would be able to keep Em, I would still prefer the first three.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> When I get the message to wait before posting message I simple don't. Ignore that. The message is actually already posted and if you click your browser on the page you will see your post and no double post. If you wait to post at that message and post, then you will see the double post.


This exactly. It's telling you your message is already there. Scroll down and you'll see it.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Hmmmm, well no surprise there Rusty. Being honest I don't think that I could do it either, but I wonder if I could reduce further........


What is the goal of wanting to reduce. You just required a bash. The freedom of having one watch is no more decisions. It's there on the wrist 24/7 done deal. The challenge is finding one watch to your taste that you can bond with in such a way. Rotating through any number of watches always has you leaving some in the box and thinking about them. Since you are not wearing them it is easier to plan a sale or seek something else because you are in the habit of changing the watch you wear regularly anyway. So wearing different watches is the norm. With only one specifically selected watch you get used to that one watch and change becomes the exception. No more deciding which watch to buy sell or wear. True it is not easy to find the watch that can do it. You have witnessed my struggle recently but experience can get you there eventually. Perhaps that is another end game strategy to work toward. Perhaps having only one nice diver could be enough along with your others.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

OhDark30 said:


> Good to see where you're at
> Care to talk us through them: faves, great deals, ones you've bonded with/ are a bit disappointed
> If you had to pick one - which would it be?


Thanks.

They are coalescing into 3 unequally sized groups: those I clearly love, those I like a lot, and those that are merely cool and were a great bargain. Once the groups firm up, I'll post it here.

I couldn't pick one single favorite right now - but I can say for sure it's one of the three Ball watches. I dig that brand more than any other on the planet. Years ago I used to collect luxury brands, but now they turn me off. Ball hits all the high notes for me. However, I still dig wearing a bunch of the others, too.

I have some more thinking to do.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> I could go down to three...
> 
> ... But I would have to continue profit flippin.
> 
> ...


Posting watches you have for sale here is bad form.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

It was just a proof of how much I have changed in last few years.

I would probably sell all the cheapos to keep atleast one of them.

Now.. No way.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hmmmm, well no surprise there Rusty. Being honest I don't think that I could do it either, but I wonder if I could reduce further........
> 
> ......more chance with you then with yankeexpress?!


Oh I could reduce - with pain. But in the spirit of things I think I'll start with shifting on a rare one - the ocean white. Rare (only 25 sold) gorgeous and well why would I sell it? Well it's one of the few that don't get worn so off it will go ☹


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> but I wonder if I could reduce further........


Been thinking about this all night Hornet...If I were completely honest with myself & based on the fact that every time I reach for a PVD Orange watch now it's the Mars 500 Chronograph I could possibly move the Squale 50Atmos L.E.out to a new home & get the automatics down to 5 pieces..Maybe,slim chance but maybe if the Longines Legend Diver Dark turns out to be as awesome as it looks in pics I might even break down & move the Sea Storm out as well getting me to 4 auto's & 4 quartz/hand wind but that's it,no way to get farther down for me...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Came across this post from Mr C and liked this, thought it was worth reposting......
> 
> Original thread is here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/your-choice-1-done-tool-watch-metal-bracelet-sub-$2000-4656835.html


I could probably pick up a Sinn 104 st sa and be quite satisfied. The finish on those is something else, and the near-COSC movement is indeed near COSC.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What is the goal of wanting to reduce. You just required a bash. The freedom of having one watch is no more decisions. It's there on the wrist 24/7 done deal. The challenge is finding one watch to your taste that you can bond with in such a way. Rotating through any number of watches always has you leaving some in the box and thinking about them. Since you are not wearing them it is easier to plan a sale or seek something else because you are in the habit of changing the watch you wear regularly anyway. So wearing different watches is the norm. With only one specifically selected watch you get used to that one watch and change becomes the exception. No more deciding which watch to buy sell or wear. True it is not easy to find the watch that can do it. You have witnessed my struggle recently but experience can get you there eventually. Perhaps that is another end game strategy to work toward. Perhaps having only one nice diver could be enough along with your others.


I'm not sure I want to reduce my collection, but it just got me thinking and I thought it would be an interesting topic of conversation here.......

.......very interesting idea you've put up there; if you have just one watch you'd not be tempted to get others. I think that the temptations on here would still be a problem.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Been thinking about this all night Hornet...If I were completely honest with myself & based on the fact that every time I reach for a PVD Orange watch now it's the Mars 500 Chronograph I could possibly move the Squale 50Atmos L.E.out to a new home & get the automatics down to 5 pieces..Maybe,slim chance but maybe if the Longines Legend Diver Dark turns out to be as awesome as it looks in pics I might even break down & move the Sea Storm out as well getting me to 4 auto's & 4 quartz/hand wind but that's it,no way to get farther down for me...


Glad I've got you (and everyone else) thinking about this.......

.......if I ignore the Eterna I reckon I could potential drop to two or three watches, but like you I'd find this hard. The difficult question would be what would special piece be, hmmmmm. :think:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I could probably pick up a Sinn 104 st sa and be quite satisfied. The finish on those is something else, and the near-COSC movement is indeed near COSC.


I'd potentially say the Tudor BB 58 as the one, but I've got a mental barrier to spending that much moolah on a watch. I reckon a MKII keywest could be an option, but then having one rather expense watch for everything doesn't sit well......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> After reading this thread and rereading Mr C's elegantly written post I was wondering, is it possible for us to change and become one watch people? OK, I know USC is there (anyone else?) but obviously struggling......
> 
> .......how difficult would it be? What would you go for?
> 
> Quoting myself here, which is deep......


Well I was a one-watch boy for a brief period of time, from 3 to 10 years of age I believe. Does this count?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Been thinking about this all night Hornet...If I were completely honest with myself & based on the fact that every time I reach for a PVD Orange watch now it's the Mars 500 Chronograph I could possibly move the Squale 50Atmos L.E.out to a new home & get the automatics down to 5 pieces..Maybe,slim chance but maybe if the Longines Legend Diver Dark turns out to be as awesome as it looks in pics I might even break down & move the Sea Storm out as well getting me to 4 auto's & 4 quartz/hand wind but that's it,no way to get farther down for me...


Well, we all know it, PVD watches kick a$$ in photos, not so much IRL

there are exceptions however, and I wish you the best with your LLD as I've found mine


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well I was a one-watch boy for a brief period of time, from 3 to 10 years of age I believe. Does this count?


No George it doesn't, as we all probably were like that.........


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> PVD watches kick a$$ in photos, not so much IRL
> View attachment 13196755


 Horse Pucky!!!
PVD allows a dial to shine,Brushed/Polished SS(grey/silver)clashes with pretty much every color dial except maybe black..


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> I cant vote for any. I just sell stuff. Actually, I cant think of anything at this moment that will catch my eye nuff to hold on to it and say "yeah I will wear it"
> 
> Its all growing process. At this moment I could live with SKX and F91W. Without any problems.


Which brings up an issue I have encountered, are you able to separate different parts of the hobby, flipping, collecting, wearing, etc.? Is one part unknowingly or not, satisfying another?

I can separate a very few that I may buy for the express purpose of flipping, not much interest here anymore. Collecting and wearing are intertwined, except for a few NOS collectibles that it would not make any sense to wear.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> After reading this thread and rereading Mr C's elegantly written post I was wondering, is it possible for us to change and become one watch people? OK, I know USC is there (anyone else?) but obviously struggling......
> 
> .......how difficult would it be? What would you go for?
> 
> Quoting myself here, which is deep......


If you mean owning, my second watch put an end to that long ago. If you mean wearing for prolonged periods of time, a year, two, maybe even three, I have done that. I can honestly say I liked watches then as much as I do now, the difference is that I am now actively involved in the watch hobby to a much greater extent. It's a hobby, my greatest enjoyment derives from wearing and trying new watches, owning one watch or wearing one for a whole year would make it very boring for me. It would basically be the end of my active participation in the hobby, going back to a dormant enjoyment of watches.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

........aaaaand sold

Wow that was quick. Dayum. Didn't even have time to ponder if I was doing the right thing! Oh well - yay (?) ?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> Which brings up an issue I have encountered, are you able to separate different parts of the hobby, flipping, collecting, wearing, etc.? Is one part unknowingly or not, satisfying another?
> 
> I can separate a very few that I may buy for the express purpose of flipping, not much interest here anymore. Collecting and wearing are intertwined, except for a few NOS collectibles that it would not make any sense to wear.


That is the question of all questions...

Am I exchangin a flippin for watch collecting or hoarding or all inbetween...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm not sure I want to reduce my collection, but it just got me thinking and I thought it would be an interesting topic of conversation here.......
> 
> .......very interesting idea you've put up there; if you have just one watch you'd not be tempted to get others. I think that the temptations on here would still be a problem.


Yes temptations abound as part of the initial process of finding the right watch. But, as I say, keeping that one watch on 24/7 and bonding with it helps avoid the pick a watch for the day trap. The longer you wear that one watch the less you are inclined or tempted to want to change. It becomes too comfortable and easy to want to change. Then there is the fact that the watch having provided sustained enjoyment leads to more loyalty and possessiveness. Then you are willing to fight for it against all new comers or tempters. I had that for about 18 months with a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical hand winder and would probably still be wearing it had the mainspring not failed. I felt betrayed and rather than simply have it repaired I wanted nothing more to do with. Turns out it wasn't so much the watch itself since a subsequent similar replacement lasted only a day before returning as it did not have the same appeal. The thing is we can build a relationship with our watch that transcends the specs and even the appearance after the initial romance fades and the day to day living is exposed and experienced. Changing watches so often does not allow for that ingraining process. After say six months, perhaps three, perhaps even as little as two, with the same watch there are no more temptations to change unless a failure breaks the trust bond that naturally develops.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Being honest I don't think that I could do it either, but I wonder if I could reduce further........


Could I do it? Yes if I had to. Do I have to? No, so I don't.

That being said since tracking my watch wearing habits (only 5 weeks now, so no big revelations) I can easily see a day where I am at 3 total. All tracking is doing is giving me the hard data to back up my decision sometime down the road.

This one has been on my wrist for 11 days now. This wasn't even hard to get there......and this isn't even my favorite piece that I own!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> ........aaaaand sold
> 
> Wow that was quick. Dayum. Didn't even have time to ponder if I was doing the right thing! Oh well - yay (?) ?


Wow, that WAS fast. But best to yank the band aid, so to speak. No chance for self-doubt or other destructive reflection.

My hat is off to you for being able to sell such a unique and beautiful piece. I have a few in my collection that I will have to make a similar hard decision on. Beautiful watches, though not as rare as yours. Either way, they are watches I love to look at and love owning, but don't necessarily love to wear. Recognizing that difference was a big step for me.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> If you mean owning, my second watch put an end to that long ago. If you mean wearing for prolonged periods of time, a year, two, maybe even three, I have done that. I can honestly say I liked watches then as much as I do now, the difference is that I am now actively involved in the watch hobby to a much greater extent. It's a hobby, my greatest enjoyment derives from wearing and trying new watches, owning one watch or wearing one for a whole year would make it very boring for me. It would basically be the end of my active participation in the hobby, going back to a dormant enjoyment of watches.


Can you explain then why you are in a watch purchasing abstinence group?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

The one watch thing. Well, I have played with the idea before, but it's not going to happen for me I have concluded multiple times. 
I won't rule out the possibility of a 3 watch collection though. There is one sentimental watch, that will never leave the herd - my Union. It is a perfect watch for formal occasions; and aside from those occasions I like wearing it when I am having a rough day, it has a comforting effect because of the reasons it was given to me by my parents. But this watch is too special to me to be worn on a daily basis.
Next to the Union, there will be the yellow seaforth. This watch has been a very pleasant surprise to me, I have found myself wearing it almost 2/3 of the time since I got it; that hasn't happened with any watch since my watch collection grew past 3 watches. Its also the reason I am starting to believe such a small watch collection might be realistic for me.
The third watch would be a black dive style watch as a beater. I am still contemplating to build that SKX, which would suit the role perfectly.

The problem getting there however is selling. I seem to have trouble getting rid of the watches I don't wear... The problem is I have a bunch of vintage russians that aren't worth the effort selling, when half their gains go to shipping... Same for my casios. And whats worth selling doesn't seem to move... 
(I admit I might be overcharging a bit on the turtle, though the loss is hard to swallow... But that's what I get for modding I suppose...)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Can you explain then why you are in a watch purchasing abstinence group?


Certainly, it helps keep the concept of restraint and unnecessary over consumption squarely in my sights, sort of like putting reins on a horse.

Right or wrong I see as an open club to anyone trying to exercise some restraint on their watch purchases.

Many have tried to take the rules and title literally, as I did at one point, but it was just not a true fit for me. Have to keep it real. I am not going to force myself to do what I don't want or need to do in this case, or to pretend otherwise.

Do you know how many of the regulars or somewhat frequent posters here last year passed the WPAC test? Hint, between zero and none. The only one's who adhered to the standards can be considered as infrequent visitors or just a visitor passing through now and then, so I doubt WPAC was a main factor in their abstinence.

This would be a very lonely place if it was limited to those who stick to the letter of the rules, but, that's not for me to decide.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> The one watch thing. Well, I have played with the idea before, but it's not going to happen for me I have concluded multiple times.
> I won't rule out the possibility of a 3 watch collection though. There is one sentimental watch, that will never leave the herd - my Union. It is a perfect watch for formal occasions; and aside from those occasions I like wearing it when I am having a rough day, it has a comforting effect because of the reasons it was given to me by my parents. But this watch is too special to me to be worn on a daily basis.
> Next to the Union, there will be the yellow seaforth. This watch has been a very pleasant surprise to me, I have found myself wearing it almost 2/3 of the time since I got it; that hasn't happened with any watch since my watch collection grew past 3 watches. Its also the reason I am starting to believe such a small watch collection might be realistic for me.
> The third watch would be a black dive style watch as a beater. I am still contemplating to build that SKX, which would suit the role perfectly.
> ...


To each their own, but.......

You shouldn't feel that you have to sell all or most of the watches that you don't frequently wear. There are those here to whom flipping is part and parcel of the way they approach the watch hobby, nothing wrong with that, but that is just one way to do it among many. I have some watches that I very seldom wear but I know I will not be selling them. I just enjoy having them and periodically taking a look at them. The other day scavenging through some old stuff I found some very old watches I had all forgotten about - brought a big smile to my face as they resurfaced some long forgotten fond memories - priceless. For me it's not all about $, not that this is immaterial by any means, but if you keep your hobby expenditures within financially responsible limits than this aspect will not encumber or dictate how you enjoy the hobby. Watches don't have to be expensive in order to provide great enjoyment. That's the great thing about this hobby, regardless of the marketing hype and the WIS herd inflationary tendencies.

Going with crowd think has never been my strong suit.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> ........aaaaand sold
> 
> Wow that was quick. Dayum. Didn't even have time to ponder if I was doing the right thing! Oh well - yay (?) ?


Goes to show there are more buyers and sellers in WPAC than all of the bay put together.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Speaking of flipping and reducing, I've just put the Revue up for sale.

Why?

All the time it was gone for servicing, I was wearing the Longines Flagship. Every day, to nearly anything. Sometimes it rained outside. Lately it was scorching hot outside. Sometimes I did the dishes (not too often, obviously). Planted some stuff in the garden. All while wearing the Flagship.

Then, when the Revue came back from service, I left the Longines to be rehauled (it wasn't in bad shape or anything, but could use some fresh oil regardless).

But instead of really enjoying the Revue, I miss wearing the Longines, even though I had been wearing it for months already. And then I realized, there is no "perfect" do-it-all watch. My one watch is simply the one that gives me the most satisfaction to wear, that fits in most situations (in my personal context). That's the Flagship for me.

The only time I did not wear the Flagship was when I changed the tires on the car. For that, I've got the trusty Casio.

But it makes me believe I can do the one-watch thing. And I can use the extra cash for other interests. Yes, friends, I'm ready to quit the WUS game. I know it may seem like the boy cried wolf. Time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Good luck in your endeavor Mr C, besides, watches will always be here when it is time for a new one. A year, or two, or longer brake is likely in my not so distant future.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of flipping and reducing, I've just put the Revue up for sale.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


That is amazing. I tried to find one -- nothing. It oozes class, I could see that being a one-watch collection. Indeed if you remember us, drop back by Mr. C, it's always a pleasure good sir -- you're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of flipping and reducing, I've just put the Revue up for sale.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


That is amazing. I tried to find one -- nothing. It oozes class, I could see that being a one-watch collection. Indeed if you remember us, drop back by Mr. C, it's always a pleasure good sir -- you're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd potentially say the Tudor BB 58 as the one, but I've got a mental barrier to spending that much moolah on a watch. I reckon a MKII keywest could be an option, but then having one rather expense watch for everything doesn't sit well......


The MKII Keywest is incredible. All I know is that if I have 1 'expensive' watch as the one, I'm insuring it. Homeowner's isn't enough for daily wearing (and my peace of mind). That 58 is something too...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Goes to show there are more buyers and sellers in WPAC than all of the bay put together.


Wasn't sold on wus


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of flipping and reducing, I've just put the Revue up for sale.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Well it's the longest road test I can recall you doing. Well done on finding solace. Keep in touch.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of flipping and reducing, I've just put the Revue up for sale.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Come back here I am not done with you 

Good luck Mr. C... You will have to hang around untill you sell these...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> But it makes me believe I can do the one-watch thing. And I can use the extra cash for other interests. Yes, friends, I'm ready to quit the WUS game. I know it may seem like the boy cried wolf. Time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> View attachment 13197935


Lmao


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of flipping and reducing, I've just put the Revue up for sale.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


That's how you know you have the right watch. You miss it when it is off your wrist regardless of what else you put on. Also I note the similar style to my Hami with 12,3,6,9 fonts. Just plain pleasing and timeless.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the support, gents.

I will check in and report back every now and then, especially when the Flagship will be back (an excuse to post pictures of course).

Cheers to all!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Quartz/Hand Wind Fire Team is assembled for duty...Todays 20% Ebay Discount allowed me to get the Solar Diver I really really wanted but was to cheap to pay full pop for...
Now I ask you,how could ANYONE not be thrilled with this collection & what else on this earth could I ever possibly want?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Well I also took advantage of the eBay PICKDADSGIFT 20% off code. So I have some father's day incoming after all.

No, it's not another watch or watch band/bracelet.

Also now would be a good time to list a buy it now on eBay for the watches you want to move out. Because buyers can get 20% off while you still get full price.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Certainly, it helps keep the concept of restraint and unnecessary over consumption squarely in my sights, sort of like putting reins on a horse.
> 
> *Right or wrong I see as an open club to anyone trying to exercise some restraint on their watch purchases.
> *
> ...


Hit the nail on the head there.........|>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of flipping and reducing, I've just put the Revue up for sale.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


I'm happy for you Mr C :-!. I would love to be able to do the same.........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> The MKII Keywest is incredible. All I know is that if I have 1 'expensive' watch as the one, I'm insuring it. Homeowner's isn't enough for daily wearing (and my peace of mind). That 58 is something too...


Insurance would obviously be a sensible option with something like a Tudor, but that grates with me that a watch I'd wear regularly would need insurance.........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just back from presentation at local Rolex AD (I got invited, did not crash at party)

Too tired, been at work from 8 am to 9 pm. just had few glasses of vine and tried few watches...

I can tell you, this one is... Well... The next big thing.










I also tried Daytona in gold, Pelagos, Tudor GMT and chronograph and 58...also new Breitlings...new Navitimers are... All kinds of wrong. Also new breitlight are.. Plasticky..

Bit two tone... Omg. It just ticks all the wrong boxes enough to make it right. Pure 70s.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Well I also took advantage of the eBay PICKDADSGIFT 20% off code. So I have some father's day incoming after all.
> 
> No, it's not another watch or watch band/bracelet.
> 
> Also now would be a good time to list a buy it now on eBay for the watches you want to move out. Because buyers can get 20% off while you still get full price.


Thanks for the heads up on the eBay discount. Since I stopped going in the bargain thread, I no longer see the posts announcing eBay discounts.

I have a guitar amplifier I need to purchase, and this is perfect timing.

Doc Savage


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of flipping and reducing, I've just put the Revue up for sale.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Congrats Mr. C.

Meanwhile, im down to two watches while waiting for the incoming oris. Once i get the oris, i might stay with all ive got or trade the oris, and the HC if possible, for something better and be done with it. 
I hope i will be able to down to two or stay at three by the end of this year and keep it like that for many years to come.

Sent from my LND-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Insurance would obviously be a sensible option wwit something like a Tudor, but that grates with me that a watch I'd wear regularly would need insurance.........


Or a car you drive regularly 🤦.♂


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Or a car you drive regularly ?.♂


Thats even worse, especially if the cars value is less than the watches.......:-d

......seriously Rusty that was not quite the point I was trying to make. Its not paying for insurance that grates with me it's that I would have a watch worth so much on my wrist that it would require/need insurance.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Thats even worse, especially if the cars value is less than the watches.......:-d
> 
> ......seriously Rusty that was not quite the point I was trying to make. Its not paying for insurance that grates with me it's that I would have a watch worth so much on my wrist that it would require/need insurance.


Fair enough. It's never bothered me. In other news decided to also sell my Tag. Prob the best finished watch I've owned apart from the white gold moonmoon. Won't be upset if it doesn't sell to be quite honest though.


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Is it too late to join this group? Need to take my mind off this need to buy anything and everything that pleases the eye. Started the year with a grail hunt and ended up buying 4 of them. I think I need to stop and consolidate but it’s just not happening. How do you guys do it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nish99 said:


> Is it too late to join this group? Need to take my mind off this need to buy anything and everything that pleases the eye. Started the year with a grail hunt and ended up buying 4 of them. I think I need to stop and consolidate but it's just not happening. How do you guys do it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never too late! So, welcome to WPAC!

......how do we do it? Use this thread to discourage purchases by getting everyone else to criticise them to the point that we no longer like them. Encourage behaviours that get you to appreciate what you have. But we're not perfect and we all occasionally fall from grace........

So, let's have a SOTC photo and a run down of your collection along with what your intentions are......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

nish99 said:


> Is it too late to join this group? Need to take my mind off this need to buy anything and everything that pleases the eye. Started the year with a grail hunt and ended up buying 4 of them. I think I need to stop and consolidate but it's just not happening. How do you guys do it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I go bancrupt from time to time...


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Never too late! So, welcome to WPAC!
> 
> ......how do we do it? Use this thread to discourage purchases by getting everyone else to criticise them to the point that we no longer like them. Encourage behaviours that get you to appreciate what you have. But we're not perfect and we all occasionally fall from grace........
> 
> So, let's have a SOTC photo and a run down of your collection along with what your intentions are......


I started off with seiko and went on a mad buying spree! Don't regret but should have shown restrain. Later I switched to Swiss and have been buying one after the other. All the watches you see were purchased in a year! It's only later I realized that I was going overboard and needed to stop! I've been selling quite a few seiko and trying to stick to the one in and few out policy but sales are slow and I haven't stopped buying! 
I have a seiko limited edition SRQ019 in the mail and a blnr coming this month end. I was about to pull the trigger on a Zenith el primero but luckily it sold! Have been looking at the Sinn 104 and the Tudor burgundy but somehow have been pushing that for later.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> I go bancrupt from time to time...


I can see that happening 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

nish99 said:


> I started off with seiko and went on a mad buying spree! Don't regret but should have shown restrain. Later I switched to Swiss and have been buying one after the other. All the watches you see were purchased in a year! It's only later I realized that I was going overboard and needed to stop! I've been selling quite a few seiko and trying to stick to the one in and few out policy but sales are slow and I haven't stopped buying!
> I have a seiko limited edition SRQ019 in the mail and a blnr coming this month end. I was about to pull the trigger on a Zenith el primero but luckily it sold! Have been looking at the Sinn 104 and the Tudor burgundy but somehow have been pushing that for later.
> 
> 
> ...


Unusual route. Blnr THEN looking at a sinn 104 and BBR ?


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Unusual route. Blnr THEN looking at a sinn 104 and BBR ?


Tell me about it! Fact is I'm selling quite a few in the collection and needed a beater.. I think I'll do that once all sales are through!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

nish99 said:


> Tell me about it! Fact is I'm selling quite a few in the collection and needed a beater.. I think I'll do that once all sales are through!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Erm... Mistake one..

Already looking for another before you sold what you have.

IMHO BLNR can be the one watch to wear all the time... No need for "beater".

For that you buy 50$ Gshock.


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> Erm... Mistake one..
> 
> Already looking for another before you sold what you have.
> 
> ...


That's right! I already have a g shock which I never wear! Hmm.. I'm glad I joined this group! Sinn Tudor are out! Needed the push I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad we could help. Hang around


(I cant see pictures, TT has gone bezerk again)


And dont be alarmed if someone says something like "well... There are only two things germans can do well... One is sausage and another is not Sinn."

Thats normal around here to bash someones potential purchase.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

nish99 said:


> Is it too late to join this group? Need to take my mind off this need to buy anything and everything that pleases the eye. Started the year with a grail hunt and ended up buying 4 of them. I think I need to stop and consolidate but it's just not happening. How do you guys do it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like others have said, it's definitely never too late.

I joined the group recently, because I had a similar problem to yours. Just got caught up buying for buying sake. I stopped enjoying the watches for themselves, which is why I got involved in this hobby to begin with. I am only a step or two in front of you, still assessing my collection this week for what I really, really love and will keep.

Best of luck in your transition. It really will be for the best.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Yes it's too late. Would you like to borrow my (barely used) service revolver?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, but is it a *grail* service revolver?
What if i end up flipping to get a Glock?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

You sound liberated. Buy it- buy the Glock- you know you want to


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I go bancrupt from time to time...


That's nothing to do with watches though is it sinner? Those websites you like are expensive......... ;-)


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

OhDark30 said:


> Ah, but is it a *grail* service revolver?
> What if i end up flipping to get a Glock?


A Glock is never anyone's grail

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nish99 said:


> I started off with seiko and went on a mad buying spree! Don't regret but should have shown restrain. Later I switched to Swiss and have been buying one after the other. All the watches you see were purchased in a year! It's only later I realized that I was going overboard and needed to stop! I've been selling quite a few seiko and trying to stick to the one in and few out policy but sales are slow and I haven't stopped buying!
> I have a seiko limited edition SRQ019 in the mail and a blnr coming this month end. I was about to pull the trigger on a Zenith el primero but luckily it sold! Have been looking at the Sinn 104 and the Tudor burgundy but somehow have been pushing that for later.
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey! There are a lot of nice watches in there. I'm guessing, from the number of luxury brands that you're not struggling here in financial terms?! The point being that if you can afford them (?) then this more about realising that you're just buying stuff for the sake of it rather than buying because you've carefully considered a watch and really want it?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Like others have said, it's definitely never too late.
> 
> I joined the group recently, because I had a similar problem to yours. Just got caught up buying for buying sake. I stopped enjoying the watches for themselves, which is why I got involved in this hobby to begin with. I am only a step or two in front of you, still assessing my collection this week for what I really, really love and will keep.
> 
> ...


nish99, look back at the advice we gave Hotblack Desiato, maybe worth you doing something similar.......?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Ah, but is it a *grail* service revolver?
> What if i end up flipping to get a Glock?


I want a Walther ppk, that's my grail.......

........I'm saving up to upgrade my affordable.


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Like others have said, it's definitely never too late.
> 
> I joined the group recently, because I had a similar problem to yours. Just got caught up buying for buying sake. I stopped enjoying the watches for themselves, which is why I got involved in this hobby to begin with. I am only a step or two in front of you, still assessing my collection this week for what I really, really love and will keep.
> 
> ...


I'm in that process too.. assess and consolidate! 
Best of luck to you too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Blimey! There are a lot of nice watches in there. I'm guessing, from the number of luxury brands that you're not struggling here in financial terms?! The point being that if you can afford them (?) then this more about realising that you're just buying stuff for the sake of it rather than buying because you've carefully considered a watch and really want it?


Well.. I'm feeling the pinch now! I guess it was more of buying what was trending than what I really wanted. I started off with no knowledge of horology and by the time I realized that the true joy lies in research and analysis or a certain Watch, the bug had bitten me bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> nish99, look back at the advice we gave Hotblack Desiato, maybe worth you doing something similar.......?


Thanks mate! Will go through that post!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

nish99 said:


> I started off with seiko....


Good call...



nish99 said:


> ...Later I switched to Swiss


...but mistakes were made :-d

anyway Nishanth, you do have a lot of watches and you need to pit one against another to pick your winners. But that will be Round Three.

There are some factors weighing in that may help you with decision making, i.e how easy it is to sell one, how easy it is to find one back and maintenance costs long term - possible issues down the road (lack of spare parts, frailty of movement).

So, Round One of selling

If you don't absolutely adore a watch and it can be sold easy, then list it. Today is as good a time as any. Use the funds for something else you need more, not watch related.

If a watch (again that you don't absolutely adore) is hard to fix in your part of the woods, or the movement is rare, or vintage, then sell it. Saves a lot of heartache down the road.

This process will lead you to sell some watches you like, but you have way too many of those to matter. It will leave you with a number of watches you're not necessarily crazy about, harder to sell but easily maintained. So it will be easy to list in Round Two and when you do list them you won't feel under pressure to sell. So Round Two will take longer but you won't be second guessing yourself nor will you care if it takes a bit longer.

Hopefully you'll reach Round Three with ~10 watches. Start wearing them for a week at a time. This will help with the tough decisions.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> That's nothing to do with watches though is it sinner? Those websites you like are expensive......... ;-)


I know nuthin!

... You have no idea how expensive is initial cost of opening and running your own business.. I have done that twice in 4 years..

Lets just say that opening a store costs around 1 Sub...

Yes it pays off... But it takes a year. And all of that misus and me have done without bank loans. Only our own savings. I will get initial kick from goverment for my business but at the moment I am still unemployed.

Misus suports me.. She is my sugardady at moment.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I know nuthin!
> 
> ... You have no idea how expensive is initial cost of opening and running your own business.. I have done that twice in 4 years..
> 
> ...


Does your sugardaddy demand "favours"?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Does your sugardaddy demand "favours"?


.

...

Only a brave man can be housewife.

....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I go bancrupt from time to time...


Lol. Same approach here. Some time on thight cash does wonders.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> .
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I agree. Do you cook, clean and do the laundry?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I agree. Do you cook, clean and do the laundry?


I do that by myself since I was 14.

Both of my parents were military personnel and I went to college at 18. And never returned home in full.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Does your sugardaddy demand "favours"?


I demand she become a sugarmommy


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I do that by myself since I was 14.
> 
> Both of my parents were military personnel and I went to college at 18. And never returned home in full.


I left home at 16 and have been independent since then. Wife isn't working currently so I'm a sugardaddy........

......I've stopped asking for favours after I got the second black eye.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I left home at 16 and have been independent since then. Wife isn't working currently so I'm a sugardaddy........
> 
> ......I've stopped asking for favours after I got the second black eye.


Props for not stopping asking after the first brother


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I left home at 16 and have been independent since then. Wife isn't working currently so I'm a sugardaddy........
> 
> ......I've stopped asking for favours after I got the second black eye.


... Oh.. That explains your total "meh" about panda chronographs.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ... Oh.. That explains your total "meh" about panda chronographs.




Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok guys. I made a great frikkin thing today. It started actually few days ago.


I sold a small collection of Darwils to a two friends of mine. I have left one. I also sent them a bunch of straps with them for free. I kept Darwil in steel with its original bracelet and few straps. 

I sold Rangeman and got an simplest G7500 as a gift from a guy I sold it to. I will probably either give it away or keep it.


Almost all of watches for sale are at my couple of buddies that often visit vintage and watch fairs across Europe. I told them just sell the damn things. I will keep em on sales and If they go ok, one way or another. 


I decluttered the whole watch and junk box.


All left is SKX, Darwil and couple of Casios. Both of them were won in giveaways.



Also I threw away a bunch of old documents, gizmos that dont work, knicks and knacks. It took almost 5 hours to get it done. I threw away 50 pounds of "I might need it someday" 


Now I have to arrange papers for both companies (misus and mine) and I am done for a day.




I feel.. Clean. Like I took a good dump after few days of greasy food and hard booze.



Same thing I felt when I sold all of my drum gear few years ago.


I think I can now more or less start over with another page in life. Concidering this hobby and concidering my personal life.


Phew....


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Good call...
> 
> ...but mistakes were made :-d
> 
> ...


Thanks George! That's a good plan you've mentioned. Will work on it! That AGS diver I have was once yours! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> Ok guys. I made a great frikkin thing today. It started actually few days ago.
> 
> I sold a small collection of Darwils to a two friends of mine. I have left one. I also sent them a bunch of straps with them for free. I kept Darwil in steel with its original bracelet and few straps.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's huge. Congrats!

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

nish99 said:


> Thanks George! That's a good plan you've mentioned. Will work on it! That AGS diver I have was once yours!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course it was. I'm the only source for this kind of thing west of Japan b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Ok guys. I made a great frikkin thing today. It started actually few days ago.
> 
> I sold a small collection of Darwils to a two friends of mine. I have left one. I also sent them a bunch of straps with them for free. I kept Darwil in steel with its original bracelet and few straps.
> 
> ...


Well done Sinner!

I love doing clear outs, if I could just convince everyone else in the family to do the same it would do my OCD-ness for order the world of good.......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Ok guys. I made a great frikkin thing today. It started actually few days ago.
> 
> I sold a small collection of Darwils to a two friends of mine. I have left one. I also sent them a bunch of straps with them for free. I kept Darwil in steel with its original bracelet and few straps.
> 
> ...


Did I read that right? You got rid of most of your watches, threw all related paraphernalia away, only to consider starting watch hobby round 2? Ding... Ding...Ding...Ding. We are all stuck on page 1 here.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Did I read that right? You got rid of most of your watches, threw all related paraphernalia away, only to consider starting watch hobby round 2? Ding... Ding...Ding...Ding. We are all stuck on page 1 here.


Turning a page doesn't mean starting a new round... (I hope..)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I just got in one of the 3 watches that I ordered before my awakening and joining WPAC. It's weird - on one hand, I think I should just return all three of them without even opening the boxes. That it is just going to make the job of thinning out the herd more difficult. On the other hand, I wonder if any of these three might end up being one of my top keepers, so is it stupid to blindly return them?

Ultimately, I opened up this one, a Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview. I'm not sure yet if it will be a keeper, but I figured, since I spent the money on it, I should at least get the enjoyment of opening it and seeing the new watch. Is that taking a step back in the abstinence club? Am I rationalizing negative behavior here?









Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I just got in one of the 3 watches that I ordered before my awakening and joining WPAC. It's weird - on one hand, I think I should just return all three of them without even opening the boxes. That it is just going to make the job of thinning out the herd more difficult. On the other hand, I wonder if any of these three might end up being one of my top keepers, so is it stupid to blindly return them?
> 
> Ultimately, I opened up this one, a Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview. I'm not sure yet if it will be a keeper, but I figured, since I spent the money on it, I should at least get the enjoyment of opening it and seeing the new watch. Is that taking a step back in the abstinence club? Am I rationalizing negative behavior here?
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're looking for a reason to keep. Start looking for a reason to reduce and not buy. That all gray Hamilton will get boring real fast, place it next to a watch with more color variation and it will look real dull. Aside from that it looks good. Needs a paint job.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I just got in one of the 3 watches that I ordered before my awakening and joining WPAC. It's weird - on one hand, I think I should just return all three of them without even opening the boxes. That it is just going to make the job of thinning out the herd more difficult. On the other hand, I wonder if any of these three might end up being one of my top keepers, so is it stupid to blindly return them?
> 
> Ultimately, I opened up this one, a Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview. I'm not sure yet if it will be a keeper, but I figured, since I spent the money on it, I should at least get the enjoyment of opening it and seeing the new watch. Is that taking a step back in the abstinence club? Am I rationalizing negative behavior here?
> 
> ...


Open it, leave the tags and the plastics on, look at it, put it on your wrist, without taking any tags off.
Does it fit perfectly? Not just nice but perfectly? If not, close the box, send it back. Nothing that doesn't fit absolutely right on your wrist will ever become a favorite watch.

That's the only criterium that you can objectively observe the minute you get a watch. Looks don't say much. A wow from the start might fade pretty quickly. A "just ok" might grow on you a lot over time. Fit and comfort on your wrist is always the same (unless you gain or loose a ton of weight)

Edit: in fact now that I bring it up, that might also be a good criterium to start cutting a 30 watch herd with 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

New addition to my Liberace collection. I'm quite sure this completes it.

Some say that everyone needs a beater, a dress watch, a diver............ I say that everyone needs some Glitz in their collection.

As always, with the finest double AB coating for your bashing gratification.

















The Bling Bling shot:


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> New addition to my Liberace collection. I'm quite sure this completes it.
> 
> Some say that everyone needs a beater, a dress watch, a diver............ I say that everyone needs some Glitz in their collection.
> 
> ...


Can't bash
Won't bash
Love it
Sold mine
Still miss it
Comfiest bracelet ever
Coolest dial


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> Did I read that right? You got rid of most of your watches, threw all related paraphernalia away, only to consider starting watch hobby round 2? Ding... Ding...Ding...Ding. We are all stuck on page 1 here.


Not quite... I will explain it once. Not today.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Ah, but is it a *grail* service revolver?
> What if i end up flipping to get a Glock?


pay the tax for the Class III and cough up $20k for an automatic M4? pbbbbbbbbbbbtttttt! pbbbbbbbtttttttt! pbbbbbbttttttt!


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Of course it was. I'm the only source for this kind of thing west of Japan b-)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Good luck to Nish and Hot Black as each of you attempt to get things under control, it’s tough to do but will be worth it in the end. You both have a very nice collection of watches that will be better when you get through this process.

Great advice on how to do this has already been given, I will add to it by suggesting that you only keep the ones you absolutely love. Life’s too short to wear an average watch.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Not sure if you guys are still taking new members, but I've been strongly encouraged by some forum mates to see about a getting a WPAC membership, at least for a while.

I'll cut to the chase.

Roughly two years to the day, I purchased my first Swiss automatic:









Lovely piece, wore it every day.....for three days. Then got another. Loved that one too, so I got another, then another, then another, and so on.

Haven't worn the Tissot since, until _yesterday_. :-(

Two years between wears.

The leather strap is still firm and stiff. There's still plastic on the clasp I never finished removing.

It's not as if I didn't _want _to wear it. I just got a bit distracted:









I've never done a SOTC thread, or even bothered to click on one. Just assumed I was a typical WIS (if a bit of a movement snob). But then some of my mates started talking about feeling "overwhelmed" as their collections crested 10 or 12 watches, and it occurred to me I might have _slight _problem. :think: I decided to round them all up, but could only locate about 70 or so before getting impatient (no surprise there) and snapping the photo above. There's probably a few more in drawers, perhaps some in boxes. TBH it's a little embarassing, and I _do _see that (first steps and all).

So here's the plan.

1) I've already committed to a 30 day moratorium (my mates staged an "intervention" recently), which I fully intend to honor (not counting the BB58 that I ordered in March, which could arrive anytime)
2) After the 30 days, I'll try another 30, then another, and so on. With luck (and hopefully a little support from the Club), I'll get through 2018 without any (other) new purchases.
3) In the meantime, I've also committed to unloading some the unworn, underappreciated gems in the stable. These are great watches, gents. They deserve more than this ADD Mad Hatter can give them.

After some lengthy reflection, I decided to focus the collection on some "core" pieces and sell everything else but a few beaters, gifts, and this ridiculous 46mm plastic thing that somehow manages to get more wrist time than damn near everything else in the stable. o|









Here's a close-up of the core "contenders"









Additional close-ups available by request.

To the OP, thx for starting this thread. I think I may be here awhile...;-)


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> Not sure if you guys are still taking new members, but I've been strongly encouraged by some forum mates to see about a getting a WPAC membership, at least for a while.
> 
> I'll cut to the chase.
> 
> ...


Good on ya, friend!

I am a recent member here myself, but I already feel the benefit of talking out the same things you mentioned in your thread. For me, with a collection of half the size of yours, if that, I was still nagged by the fact that I had watches that we're never getting worn. Once I snapped to that realization, the recognition that I was no longer a watch enthusiast. Instead, I had become a watch collector. I never set out to be a collector, because I got into this hobby to enjoy the watches. There's only one way to do that, and that is to reduce the size so that I can actually wear all of them.

It's easier said than done, of course, but I'm giving it a strong effort. I have instituted a moratorium on purchasing as well, although I have several still inbound.

Congrats on taking this big step. I know you will enjoy the results it gives you.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I just got in one of the 3 watches that I ordered before my awakening and joining WPAC. It's weird - on one hand, I think I should just return all three of them without even opening the boxes. That it is just going to make the job of thinning out the herd more difficult. On the other hand, I wonder if any of these three might end up being one of my top keepers, so is it stupid to blindly return them?
> 
> Ultimately, I opened up this one, a Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview. I'm not sure yet if it will be a keeper, but I figured, since I spent the money on it, I should at least get the enjoyment of opening it and seeing the new watch. Is that taking a step back in the abstinence club? Am I rationalizing negative behavior here?
> 
> ...


Lots of good advice already on this, but I'd just suggest to take your time with making any decisions. You're not in any hurry to start reducing are you? So long as you're not buying more then it's all good......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Not sure if you guys are still taking new members, but I've been strongly encouraged by some forum mates to see about a getting a WPAC membership, at least for a while.
> 
> I'll cut to the chase.
> 
> ...


Welcome, nothing to be embarrassed about. You come in with a plan of action which puts you ahead of 99% of newcomers on here, it will be a rocky road nonetheless. The more specific you can be in terms of your style preferences, wearing habits, do you want to have an ecletic mix of keepers or a more homogeneous collection and so forth the more specific we can be. It's hard to let go, but the hardest part will be in abstaining or severely limiting purchases.

Try wearing a watch for a longer period of time than usual. Are you still happy to keep going or are you thinking and ready to change for another? Wear a bit longer, thoughts? than try another, does the issue repeat itself? After a few, try your favorite on, what happens? Is it a matter of the lengthy wear or a particular watch?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Not sure if you guys are still taking new members, but I've been strongly encouraged by some forum mates to see about a getting a WPAC membership, at least for a while.
> 
> I'll cut to the chase.
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC Purple Hayz! :-!

Sounds like you've got a good plan to get things going. I'd suggest that you come here if you feel the desire to purchase something and we'll talk you out of it.

.......70 watches?! That's gotta be the biggest collection we've seen in these hallowed halls! You're gonna be busy selling for a while aren't you?!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC Purple Hayz! :-!
> 
> Sounds like you've got a good plan to get things going*. I'd suggest that you come here if you feel the desire to purchase something and we'll talk you out of it. *
> 
> .......70 watches?! That's gotta be the biggest collection we've seen in these hallowed halls! You're gonna be busy selling for a while aren't you?!


In other words, get ready for some enhanced dissuasion techniques, aka. serious bashing.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome aboard! Buying watches is addictive because the rush of a new piece is fleeting, but much headier than the satisfaction of a piece you already own. It becomes a habit, and just like with booze you can either stay in control of your habit or end up with total abstinence forever as your option.

I loooooove booze/watches, so the former option is way more appealing.

As I see it control means stopping the buying/flipping cycle and learning to love the watches you have, not the rush of buying a watch. There's no perfect way to get there, but what's been working for me is saving money with a watch in mind for the distant future and generally staying away from the "deal" and hype threads on forums that convince you that you need a new piece. Once you get out of the habit of needing to buy a new watch every week to get that rush, the gems and favourites in your collection will start to shine a little brighter and the satisfaction of owning and wearing them starts to increase. 

And hey if you feel tempted, just pop in here and get some sage advice from the folks who frequent this thread. Its been working for me! Cheers and good luck!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Lots of good advice already on this, but I'd just suggest to take your time with making any decisions. You're not in any hurry to start reducing are you? So long as you're not buying more then it's all good......


Thanks,

Yes, I have completely stopped purchasing, so I now feel the freedom to step back and look at the collection carefully. I don't feel pressure to hurry, now that I have stopped buying. I will take my time.

I have a few watches that I kinda knew when I bought them that they were nothing but impulse buys, so they will be easy to identify as sellers. The rest will require more thought. I don't want to make the same mistake rushing to sell as I made rushing to buy.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Not sure if you guys are still taking new members, but I've been strongly encouraged by some forum mates to see about a getting a WPAC membership, at least for a while.
> 
> I'll cut to the chase.
> 
> ...


Good tale and easy fix. You already did the work. Your core contenders picture - there's your 6 watch collection. Just sell the rest - simple.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Here's a close-up of the core "contenders"
> 
> View attachment 13203395
> 
> ...


Welcome on board. I liked the 12 watch winder. Nice touch, considering you probably never wore those watches on it for more than a couple of days in a row. :-d

On a more serious note, don't focus too much on what you _should_ like wearing vs what you _actually _like.

Those six watches may be the most expensive, the most well-constructed and the most frequently coveted watches you own. They would win by a landslide if you could do a vote on 'which six watches would you keep from my 70+'

It doesn't mean they'll be the ones you enjoy wearing the most. Although the seem to "cover all the bases" and keep it "diversified" you may find yourself picking a couple up to wear far more frequently than the rest. The biggest trap is to keep them all and wear them just to justify keeping them. That's trademark WIS reverse thinking; 'well I've got it, its beautiful, I should wear it a bit. Right?'. Wrong.

IRL you'll probably be fine with your G-shock, a dressier option for meetings/social occasions and a fun/casual watch for travel. That means you could keep just the GS and the Tudor, or the GMT and the PO (just two hypothetical pairs). And keep a couple of slots open for rotation with watches you'd like to check out during a year to keep the hunger satiated. That would be your perfect five watch collection


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Welcome on board. I liked the 12 watch winder. Nice touch, considering you probably never wore those watches on it for more than a couple of days in a row. :-d
> 
> On a more serious note, don't focus too much on what you _should_ like wearing vs what you _actually _like.
> 
> ...


While I agree, I think a cull from 70 to 2 is unlikely to be achievable - even 6 might be tough. Given that there's a nice 12 box winder there maybe he should aim for reduction to 12 in the first instance. Then take it from there


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> On a more serious note, don't focus too much on what you _should_ like wearing vs what you _actually _like.


Welcome PH!
And this is the nub
Think of your wardrobe - you've probably got a lot of variations on a theme, eg several dark t shirts you *really wear*

You don't have a 'balanced collection' running from a ballet tutu to a tux, with frogman gear and business casual on the way 
(I'm guessing - hey, I don't judge 

Same with your watches - there will be a core of watches that really do it for *you* - not the forum faves, not the amazing bargains

Trick is, identifying them 

I found pretending I had a small collection for a month really helped - shutting the others away, then wearing 5 or 6 for several days each

Stay away from wruw too, another good way to break the 'oo, that's nice' habit

After the month, looking at the rest of my collection, several were like 'meh, really' - and those can be the ones to go

Good luck!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> While I agree, I think a cull from 70 to 2 is unlikely to be achievable - even 6 might be tough. Given that there's a nice 12 box winder there maybe he should aim for reduction to 12 in the first instance. Then take it from there


I've gone from 100+ (hey, vintage Russians  to about 5

It can be done


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

I feel there should be a list of strategies in the opening post, next to the basic rules  there seem to be a lot of thoughts and strategies on how to reduce.

- track your watch wearing habits in a spread sheet.

- one week one watch strategy: take the watch you want to sell and wear it for one week straight to get to know how you really feel about it. Not only helpful for reducing, but also for appreciating the watches you already own.

- out of the watchbox strategy: select X amount of watches you might want to sell. X dependinh on what you're comfortable with/your ultimate goal. But before selling, keep them out of the watchbox for a month or two not to be worn, to see if you miss any of them or not. Sell which you don't miss after that period.

- the fit criterium: it'll never become a favorite if it doesn't fit right on your wrist. I personally found this to be the most stable criterium amongst all the subjective and evolving parameters defining my taste. 

- go bankrupt

- set an expensive but not unattainable nor uncomfortable watch goal for the year. It will be a motivation not to splurge on other deals that pop up along the road. Coming to think of it, this does not need to be a watch goal, as long as it effectively blows your watch splurge budget. You could also call it intended/controlled bankruptcy.

- more?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ballet Tutu.... LMAO.

I just found Perfect Name for dress watches....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> I've gone from 100+ (hey, vintage Russians  to about 5
> 
> It can be done


Yes. But in stages - going from 70-2 without a plan will not end well


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes. But in stages - going from 70-2 without a plan will not end well


Well obviously the man should wear those watches for a bit, that poor Tissot was in the drawer for 99% of its time. My point was that he can be flexible and not focus on what the "average" WIS would keep. He may end up selling a lower tier watch and miss it while keeping those dream watches he never really dreamt of.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I feel there should be a list of strategies in the opening post, next to the basic rules  there seem to be a lot of thoughts and strategies on how to reduce.
> 
> - track your watch wearing habits in a spread sheet.
> 
> ...


Can't edit the first post, best if we collate a list as you've done and then post it for noobs......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well obviously the man should wear those watches for a bit, that poor Tissot was in the drawer for 99% of its time. My point was that he can be flexible and not focus on what the "average" WIS would keep. He may end up selling a lower tier watch and miss it while keeping those dream watches he never really dreamt of.


With 70 odd watches sifting through and deciding what to keep should keep him amused for the rest of the year.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> With 70 odd watches sifting through and deciding what to keep should keep him amused for the rest of the year.......


Yup not too shabby at all.

Those evil Japanese have sensed my reluctance to buy anything and offered me open-ended, no-strings-attached 100,000 yen credit.
I will persevere!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Not sure if you guys are still taking new members, but I've been strongly encouraged by some forum mates to see about a getting a WPAC membership, at least for a while.


Here.

You will thank me later.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> ...On a more serious note, don't focus too much on what you _should_ like wearing vs what you _actually _like.
> 
> Those six watches may be the most expensive, the most well-constructed and the most frequently coveted watches you own. They would win by a landslide if you could do a vote on 'which six watches would you keep from my 70+' ...


This.

Looking back at my crazy acquisition phase, I can already recognize that I was doing this. I continued to look for the better made watch, the chronometer, the deeper rated diver, etc, instead of watches I simply would enjoy.

No more.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This.
> 
> Looking back at my crazy acquisition phase, I can already recognize that I was doing this. I continued to look for the better made watch, the chronometer, the deeper rated diver, etc, instead of watches I simply would enjoy.
> 
> ...


There can be something positive out of all this buying, you get to train your eye on what you truly like, provided you keep an open mind and question the WIS rules. Despite appearances,there's no 'WISdom' in 'WIS'.

Occasionslly the most unlikely combos are the ones giving you pleasure.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Here.
> 
> You will thank me later.


Tic tac toe - well I never


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This.
> 
> Looking back at my crazy acquisition phase, I can already recognize that I was doing this. I continued to look for the better made watch, the chronometer, the deeper rated diver, etc, instead of watches I simply would enjoy.
> 
> ...


Just keep in mind that with exposure to the horological cornucopia on WUS that you may find your tastes changing over time. This maybe just infatuation or that you've not really found or understood what it is you really like. Or just that you're tastes have changed.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This.
> 
> Looking back at my crazy acquisition phase, I can already recognize that I was doing this. I continued to look for the better made watch, the chronometer, the deeper rated diver, etc, instead of watches I simply would enjoy.
> 
> ...


Been there..

"oh... Just look at that Swiss 2824 diver with 300m water resistance and sapphire and solid end links and swiss C3 lume and bezel action and oooh the Famous Movie Star Of The Month Wears It and it comes with Free Toblerone and " thank you dear sir for buying this awesome watch from us. I am sure our endorsers will have a great laugh at you while eating beluga for breakfast at Ferrari dealership waiting for their new car. Here. Have also a nice box that weights a ton so you will have to pay extra for shipping and put all the custom office at alert. Oh.. And a Toblerone. "

You put it on wrist. It sits like a brick. Lume is crap. Crown digs into wrist. When you try to change the strap frikkin endlinks will not go out unless you are skilled in breaking vaults, level Fort Knox. You are afraid you will shatter the crystal and only replacement is to send it back to AD service who will in that case order not usual Moet for brunch but Moet with gold leafs in it. Because it costs as much as the sapphire was dug out from swiss mountains by secret sect of swiss mining dwarfs and then cut and polished by secret society of Helvetian sapphire cutting maidens who are all blonde and called Helga.

And you sold your SKX to buy it... And added cash in amount you could have got the whole "Summer 2016 Seiko All Stars" collection.

Well...but its Swiss..

Oh and favorite:

"Does Ecozilla make my wrist look smaller?"

Wear what you like. If it is 25k + custom made Banford Rolex with Ronald Regan on dial and vomit green emerald bezel... Well. Its your wrist. I might not like it. But you will.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Been there..
> 
> You put it on wrist. It sits like a brick. Lume is crap. Crown digs into wrist. When you try to change the strap frikkin endlinks will not go out unless you are skilled in breaking vaults, level Fort Knox.


Tudor detected


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Actually Hidroconquest. But... You get the idea...


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> Actually Hidroconquest. But... You get the idea...


Am i lucky enough to be able to remove and reinstalled bracelet on the HC easily?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

What did you use? I tried with this in the end.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I had hydroconquest. Bracelet removal easy 

BUT

be super careful buying a used on. I’ve seen loads where a 22mm springbar is used on the 21mm lug width. This is common among lazy stupid sorts but they are a complete b*^#h to remove once crammed in


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> I had hydroconquest. Bracelet removal easy
> 
> BUT
> 
> be super careful buying a used on. I've seen loads where a 22mm springbar is used on the 21mm lug width. This is common among lazy stupid sorts but they are a complete b*^#h to remove once crammed in


well..that kinda sorts it out...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Wimads said:


> I feel there should be a list of strategies in the opening post, next to the basic rules  there seem to be a lot of thoughts and strategies on how to reduce.
> 
> - track your watch wearing habits in a spread sheet.
> 
> ...





Hornet99 said:


> Can't edit the first post, best if we collate a list as you've done and then post it for noobs......


Hey guys,a week ago I started a thread on F2 entitled "Consolidation,Why,Advantages & How To,The Definitive WUS Guide"hoping replies like this would build a data base if you will of tips & stories all aimed at helping anyone interested in getting it done!!!https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/%2A%2A%2Aconsolidation%2A%2A%2Awhy%2Aadvantages%2Ahow-%2A-definitive-wus-guide%2A%2A%2A-4713437.html


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey guys,a week ago I started a thread on F2 entitled "Consolidation,Why,Advantages & How To,The Definitive WUS Guide"hoping replies like this would build a data base if you will of tips & stories all aimed at helping anyone interested in getting it done!!!


F2.. *shrudder* 
Not my favorite hangout  but feel free to cross quote my post to there.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just sell all the stuff.

It all comes to this.

Sit on the pile of cash and think "whatahellwasdat"


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Alex_B. said:


> 2017 was the second year being into watches. At a certain point i owned 10 watches and realised that i'd probably be happier with less. (Turned out to be true)
> 
> Watches i bought in 2017:
> 
> ...


Well, as planned i managed to get a two tone Oysterdate and a Rolex Explorer 114270. I gifted the Glycine to my lovely girlfriend. Guess i'm done for the year.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Alex_B. said:


> Well, as planned i managed to get a two tone Oysterdate and a Rolex Explorer 114270. I gifted the Glycine to my lovely girlfriend. Guess i'm done for the year.


Classy!

Guys, please bash this one, thanks


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Classy!
> 
> Guys, please bash this one, thanks
> 
> ...


I have similar floor in bathroom.

I will always think of you while taking a dump in the morning.

Kisses and best wishes from Croatia! Every... Morning... Can you live with that... Can you..?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Classy!
> 
> Guys, please bash this one, thanks
> 
> ...


That bracelet looks funny. Like it's cut from sheet metal, but they didn't fold it, because they heard ppl don't like folded links...

That dial is pretty boring. I mean, its got the texture, but it somehow still manages to be utterly boring... too little contrast if you ask me. A white date wheel might have been better for a change here...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have seen that dial but on older SARX series.

It always reminded me of this.










Seriously. I think I have even tried that SARX. It looked great, all that angular design and textured dial on pictures, brushing, GS style, katana yakuza yadayada

...

And then...

Nothing. It was as appealing as idea of watching a debate about mining laws in senate.

I dont know if its me or all the SARB /SARX series somehow from eyecandy transform into yawn on my wrist.

I mean... I am a guy that owned SARB 033 for 12 hours. Sold it to a friend same day.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey guys,a week ago I started a thread on F2 entitled "Consolidation,Why,Advantages & How To,The Definitive WUS Guide"hoping replies like this would build a data base if you will of tips & stories all aimed at helping anyone interested in getting it done!!!https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/***co...es*how-*-definitive-wus-guide***-4713437.html


I see its going well so far and that you're keeping a firm hand on the rudder there E8........b-)

.......you know we can always discuss consolidation here. Seems to me it fits in as a topic.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> F2.. *shrudder*
> Not my favorite hangout  but feel free to cross quote my post to there..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I only go in f2 to fight the Steinhart haters........ ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Alex_B. said:


> Well, as planned i managed to get a two tone Oysterdate and a Rolex Explorer 114270. I gifted the Glycine to my lovely girlfriend. Guess i'm done for the year.
> View attachment 13205077
> 
> View attachment 13205099


Very nice, congratulations!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Classy!
> 
> Guys, please bash this one, thanks
> 
> ...


Haven't you got one "dress" watch already? Two would be overkill.......!


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Classy!
> 
> Guys, please bash this one, thanks
> 
> ...


Thanks!

About the Seiko... the dial reminds me of waffles and that makes me hungry. Who'd want something that makes you hungry all the time and possible get you fat. Think of your health man!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks guys... I needed that.

Caught this photo without a ref number somewhere else, asked the poster about it and he came back with a ref that's been sold out since a few years back... so I guess I was safe all along. Had me for awhile.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

So.. I shall not think of you in the morning...


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Very nice, congratulations!


Thank you, very happy with it! :-D
This thread certainly helped keeping me focussed and not try out a bunch of "alternatives" so thanks for that too.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Wimads said:


> I feel there should be a list of strategies in the opening post, next to the basic rules  there seem to be a lot of thoughts and strategies on how to reduce.
> 
> - track your watch wearing habits in a spread sheet.
> 
> ...





Hornet99 said:


> I see its going well so far and that you're keeping a firm hand on the rudder there E8........b-)
> 
> .......you know we can always discuss consolidation here. Seems to me it fits in as a topic.


Agreed.My intent though was sift out all the fluff & fun in this thread & have nothing but meat...Not sure if it will take off as I hoped...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Agreed.My intent though was sift out all the fluff & fun in this thread & have nothing but meat...Not sure if it will take off as I hoped...


You've gotta have the fluff and fun E8, if we just discussed abstinence here it would be really, really dull........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I only go in f2 to fight the Steinhart haters........ ;-)


I couldn't handle another thread. Just happy I don't know how to find a forum number


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK then E8, let's all discuss (as seriously as we can manage......) consolidation.

Starting off, what is the point of consolidation? Well for me when I went from 20 down to 6 it was to try and appreciate what I had in a smaller number of watches, I wasn't actually wearing that many and it seemed silly to have them all. As well I thought that I could do the classic and consolidate and go up market. The other thing was with so many it made it easier to go "well, I'll flip that one and get something else that I've seen". 

How did I do it? Sat down and made two piles; one was keepers and one was seller's. I'm not entirely convinced that it's all worked out as intended, but at least I've stopped flipping and purchasing as regularly as I was doing......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Here is another topic for discussion, I think in the past there may have been some conflating between the concepts of abstinence and purchase control. Purchase abstinence demonstrates control over purchasing decisions, but purchasing in and of itself does not necessarily denote out of control buying.

There may also be some conflating in regards to the need to consider collection size in order to bring purchases under control. The small collection is used as a means to reduce the need for frequent purchases, in some cases successfully, but it is nonetheless a substitute for dealing with the issue of purchase control head on. If we can use a small collection as an easier way to reduce and manage out control purchasing, than tackling the issue head on, that's great, but we should be aware of what is taking place.

Notice some cases were someone with one or two watches rotates their small collection at least once or multiple times a year, or is always on the lookout, planning their next purchase. Without considering individual needs and intent there is no way to determine whether a person with a large collection, or not, who buys 10 or 20 watches a year is out of control and a person with a one watch collection who buys one or two watches a year is not. Collection size and number of purchases is immaterial in of itself in determining whether one is exercising proper purchase control. 

The issue of the various facets of purchase control has been largely excluded here due to the emphasis on complete abstinence with the one exception. Based on the recent recognition that purchase control is an issue worthy of discussion in and of itself in its different applications, and the OK. by Hornet to proceed, we can start adding another layer to this complex topic that applies to a good number of us here.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm not sure I agree with the small collection being out of control even if I'm buying one or two a year using the one in, one out process. I'll never own more than 5-6 watches but rotating a few new ones in every year or so seems like a reasonable thing to do even if I turn everything over in that time frame.

If I can do this while keeping to the rules, I can enjoy the hobby without feeling guilty about the quantity or the dollars, especially now that my preference has moved up to slightly more expensive watches.

If I can't do this I might as well log out of WUS and never return and I'm not ready to do that just yet. Maybe one day but not yet.

I think this is a better place to be than owning 20+ and buying a handful a year even using the one in, one out rule. It certainly requires less investment, although I know that's not always a priority as finances differ for some and others just like to have more than a handful in the watchbox.

It's harder for me to understand the 30+ watch collections with 10 Seiko divers and 6-7 black dialed chronographs. No judging, you do you, I just don't get it.

Give me 5-6 nice, versatile, everyday wearers and I would be a lot happier. It might look something like this


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm not sure I agree with the small collection being out of control even if I'm buying one or two a year using the one in, one out process. I'll never own more than 5-6 watches but rotating a few new ones in every year or so seems like a reasonable thing to do even if I turn everything over in that time frame.
> 
> If I can do this while keeping to the rules, I can enjoy the hobby without feeling guilty about the quantity or the dollars, especially now that my preference has moved up to slightly more expensive watches.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying and agree with it for the most part, but as you say who are we to say what is appropriate and desirable for someone else.

I'll try to explain what i mean, I am trying to break things down into their component parts. A one watch guy who claims he's good for life or let's say one year, then goes out and buys another two or three in a year is not keeping to stated objective. Is he simply unsure of objective or out of control chasing new shiny objects? That's a 200-300% rotation. The one in one out concept is simply a way to maintain the number of watches in a collection without increasing them, it has nothing to do with purchase control. We can one in one out everyday and be fine in numbers but not in exercising purchase control.

I realize most of us here buy to wear, but I also buy for vintage collection that in some cases will be seldom worn. So buying 20, 30 or more any particular year, as in last year for me, may appear out of control buying but it's not necessarily. I do admit to going out of control though in general purchases.

Also as an example the person who changes watches two or three times a day may be perfectly fine having a relatively large collection, say 40 or 50 to wear. It all depends, need context. Said person would have to buy 80-150 watches to rotate 200-300%, yet if he only rotates through 10-20 in a year without context it would appear excessive while the one watch person who is out of control would appear fine buying two or three. Yes, with the smaller amount the pain may be less, but again, not necessarily.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

The juices are cooking tonight so here's some more food for thought.

When a watch is bought for the intended purpose of wearing it, the only way to evaluate it is within its proper context, and that is the wrist. This doesn't mean that we go off and buy every watch we like for a tryout, but it does require due diligence in a pre purchase evaluation. A period of consideration and analysis is necessary. Why this one and not another? Consider for a period of time to ascertain that it's not an impulsive whim or to insure that it has not been replaced by another candidate. How does it fit in our collection? How is it going to impact our wearing habits with the other existing watches in our collection? Is this purchase now going to potentially affect my purchasing behavior in the future. We've gone over some of this before.

After purchase a period of evaluation is also necessary, never pass final judgment based on wearing it only once. I generally find that the first time on the wrist is the honeymoon, I am often, not always, captivated by the new shiny piece on the wrist causing me to overlook or downplay some less than ideal qualities. Second and third time those less than ideal attributes begin to manifest themselves in a more pronounced manner shifting my perception from positive to less so or even a negative. Sometimes by the third or subsequent tries things begin to settle in, you have a more comprehensive and contextual set of information and experiences from which to make a better evaluation. I come to the realization that it may not be perfect, none are, but when everything is taken into account it's what I like, brings me joy, it's a keeper, or it's not. 

I have worn watches that I deemed keepers first time on wrist, only to be disappointed second and third time but have come back as strong keepers in subsequent trials. I should say that I normally wear them for a week or two at a time. Know your wearing habits and try to figure out how long and how many times you have to wear a watch in order to make a proper evaluation that will last.

Maybe we should all be forced to keep a watch for a year and wear for at least a couple months every time we buy something new. That should cause us to pay more attention to the pre purchase phase.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Many thanks for the kind words and helpful tips, gentlemen. You've given me a lot to think about.

As promised, a bit more background on how this crazy collection came to be (with pics):

I made the same "mistakes" so many of you did, buying a lot of "deal" watches instead of desirable ones. But my motives were a bit different--I'm the mad scientist (stats professor) that started the WUS movement benchmarking study, which now stands at over 100 units sampled & tested courtesy of a half dozen other WIS who've come on board to donate their timing data.

Of course before interest took off, it was just me on my own. Now the _sensible _move would have been to recruit other WIS from various forums and spare myself the purchasing madness, but I had a genuine interest in exploring movements from all corners of the world, in part to see what watches I actually _liked_, so many of the early purchases, and even some recent ones, went a lot like this:

1) Identify a movement I don't own yet
2) Buy the cheapest watch powered by said movement that I could live with
3) Slap in on the bench and see what it's made of

This approach revealed a few hidden gems, but also many disappointments, so about a year ago I switched gears and started buying watches that I was actually interested in _keeping_, not just putting through the paces. That's when things really took off. But while I'd hoped the journey would help narrow down my interests, and refine my tastes, it seemed to have the opposite effect!

The more watches I bought, tested, and spent time with, the more I enjoyed them. (almost) All of them! Different sizes, shapes, and colors. Different brands, regions, and styles. From timeless Swiss icons:









to Japanese budget champs:









The bold:









The beautiful:









The storied:









And the sublime:









I've found joy in watches that required little more than "beer money"









And _value_ in some one might trade for a car.









The _science _ was supposed to answer all questions. And to be sure, it's taught me much.

Many egos were bruised along the way.









And there was plenty of pain to go around :-d









But as far as refining my tastes, sorting the pretenders from the contenders, well....that part has proven a bit trickier.

Do I like big watches or small ones? YES.

43mm:









45mm:









37mm:









Swiss or Japanese? YES.









Seiko or Citizen? Uh huh!
















Rolex or Omega. You bet!
















Sorry to be such a P.I.A, fellas, but I think the abstaining part isn't my biggest problem.

It's deciding what to sell that's driving me up a wall. I've read your tips, and god knows they're all sensible. But where to begin?

When so many models, from so many makes, have so aptly distinguished themselves--not as shiny, pretty, man jewelry--but as tools and timekeepers. Not in subjective, emotional, superficial ways, but in tangible, visceral, and proven ones:

How do I dismiss a Vostok that spent 4 months half buried in my front yard overwinter and didn't even flinch (great story, with chainsaws no less)?
How do a trash a watch that rivals a Jaeger in fit/finish just b/c it says "Seiko" on the dial?
How do I dump a "poor man's Rolex" that run circles around a "rich man's Rolex" in every quantifiable metric, _and _can resurrect itself in 7-up?























How do I fire a friggin _Samurai_? b-)









How do I get rid of a dinosaur with over 8 BILLION ticks/tocks on the odometer, when it still does this:









this,









and this?









I know what needs to be done. Can't keep them all. But at this point, I feel like it'd be easier to decide which fingers and toes I'd miss the least. :-s :-d

Sorry for the rant. I've cleary got some issues to work through...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Well. I enjoyed that - for lots of reasons. Thanks for sharing. Can relate to a lot of what you said too. WPAC means different things to different folks. Somewhere along the way some people seem to have adopted the mantra that collection reduction is essential.

Well at the risk of putting a couple of noses out of joint that's total bollox. Might be ok for some but definitely not for all. I'm sure you could reduce numbers fairly easily but as in any true addiction you have to WANT to first.

It's watch PURCHASE abstinence club - ie helping you to curtail FUTURE purchases. ie enjoy what you have - that's the first step...stop adding to it, breathe a bit. Maybe you will then want to cull - maybe you won't. That's up to you. You don't need any MORE though do you?

So to summarize eta is > Seiko and Tudor is > Rolex. I think we will get along great


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Good luck to Nish and Hot Black as each of you attempt to get things under control, it's tough to do but will be worth it in the end. You both have a very nice collection of watches that will be better when you get through this process.
> 
> Great advice on how to do this has already been given, I will add to it by suggesting that you only keep the ones you absolutely love. Life's too short to wear an average watch.


Thanks mate! It will be tough but has to be done. Have already listed the ones that aren't getting wrist time. Now it's a long wait till all sales are through! 
Important msg was to wear all in rotation and not keep the pricey ones sitting pretty in a watch case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Here is another topic for discussion, I think in the past there may have been some conflating between the concepts of abstinence and purchase control. Purchase abstinence demonstrates control over purchasing decisions, but purchasing in and of itself does not necessarily denote out of control buying.
> 
> There may also be some conflating in regards to the need to consider collection size in order to bring purchases under control. The small collection is used as a means to reduce the need for frequent purchases, in some cases successfully, but it is nonetheless a substitute for dealing with the issue of purchase control head on. If we can use a small collection as an easier way to reduce and manage out control purchasing, than tackling the issue head on, that's great, but we should be aware of what is taking place.
> 
> ...


Astute observations PW |>. I'd agree that I've used reducing my collection size as an oblique way of controlling my purchasing.......

.......by the way I'm not the boss here, so most topics are good for here, the only thing we all agreed was avoiding anything that was encouraging purchasing I think?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> The juices are cooking tonight so here's some more food for thought.
> 
> When a watch is bought for the intended purpose of wearing it, the only way to evaluate it is within its proper context, and that is the wrist. This doesn't mean that we go off and buy every watch we like for a tryout, but it does require due diligence in a pre purchase evaluation. A period of consideration and analysis is necessary. Why this one and not another? Consider for a period of time to ascertain that it's not an impulsive whim or to insure that it has not been replaced by another candidate. How does it fit in our collection? How is it going to impact our wearing habits with the other existing watches in our collection? Is this purchase now going to potentially affect my purchasing behavior in the future. We've gone over some of this before.
> 
> ...


From my own perspective I've been through a huge number of watches over the years and that was the only way to really understand what I did and didn't like. The problem was that most if not all of these had to be purchased unseen and that's where the problems started. I think the flipping got out of control because of this.......

........I'm still struggling here, in terms of staying with a watch long term.

.......see E8, no fluff here, serious in depth discussions going down in WPAC b-).


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Many thanks for the kind words and helpful tips, gentlemen. You've given me a lot to think about.
> 
> As promised, a bit more background on how this crazy collection came to be (with pics):
> 
> ...


Where to begin?

Well, this may be an unconventional strategy for a self declared mad scientist, but how about intuition?
All the stats and numbers in the world cannot tell what you really like - in fact they usually only cloud your preferences.

A good way to use the stats and numbers to unveil your intuitive preference is the following: stop being so fcking anal about remaining objective! Compile a spreadsheet with all your watches in the first column; a few subjective criteria in the following columns; and start giving a rating for each watch on each criterium, and sum the ratings in the last column. Technically the lowest ratings in the last column are sales candidates.
[Edit: to give some inspiration for subjective criteria: sentimental value; overall quality; role in collection (does it have a clear role or overlaps with others); wearing comfort; case design; dial design; versatility; resale value; etc. None of which are objectively quantifyable.]

Where it gets interesting is when you start not liking the results. Rather than accepting the results regardless, like a good objective scientist, instead start manipulating the system. Give factors to give more or less weight to some of the criteria; add or detract some points wherever necessary; add criteria to skew the results in some direction; untill the results start looking like something you can agree with.
This is a good way of fooling your rational mind into intuitive descisions, and might give the stats nerd in you some pleasure as well, compiling a huge spreadheet.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Many thanks for the kind words and helpful tips, gentlemen. You've given me a lot to think about.
> 
> As promised, a bit more background on how this crazy collection came to be (with pics):
> 
> ...


Great post |>.

Just to clarify, you say you know what needs to be done, so what is that exactly.......?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Where to begin?
> 
> Well, this may be an unconventional strategy for a self declared mad scientist, but how about intuition?
> All the stats and numbers in the world cannot tell what you really like - in fact they usually only cloud your preferences.
> ...


I've tried this approach, by creating a spreadsheet. First I tried dimensions, this didn't work and then I tried some criteria and unconsciously manipulated it to what I liked at the time, but this was flawed as I didn't think carefully about what I really liked. Forget spreadsheets, these are watches that we have an emotional response to (otherwise we'd all wear a cheap casio digital), so use your heart but temper this with the head and some cold logic about yourself, for example; I love the watch X but I don't ever wear it and when I do its uncomfortable (that's one for selling isn't it).


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

FINALLY an image I can copy paste to anyone who's asking me why I hate the 6R15! Thanks Purple Haze!

Oh yeah, like, stop buying dude.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Where to begin?
> 
> Well, this may be an unconventional strategy for a self declared mad scientist, but how about intuition?
> All the stats and numbers in the world cannot tell what you really like - in fact they usually only cloud your preferences.
> ...


I've tried this approach, by creating a spreadsheet. First I tried dimensions, this didn't work and then I tried some criteria and unconsciously manipulated it to what I liked at the time, but this was flawed as I didn't think carefully about what I really liked. Forget spreadsheets, these are watches that we have an emotional response to (otherwise we'd all wear a cheap casio digital), so use your heart but temper this with the head and some cold logic about yourself, for example; I love the watch X but I don't ever wear it and when I do its uncomfortable (that's one for selling isn't it).


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Also. PW goes on an epic tirade of posts = new watches incoming. Come clean man


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just to sound a note of caution, folks

There’s an argument that obsessing about the details of why/ why not something fits in your life can have counter-productive results
Classic case being dieting making your life all about food

So, wearing fewer watches for longer, staying off forums/ sales sites and doing something else with your time - family, football, beer - would all seem useful


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I've tried this approach, by creating a spreadsheet. First I tried dimensions, this didn't work and then I tried some criteria and unconsciously manipulated it to what I liked at the time, but this was flawed as I didn't think carefully about what I really liked. Forget spreadsheets, these are watches that we have an emotional response to (otherwise we'd all wear a cheap casio digital), so use your heart but temper this with the head and some cold logic about yourself, for example; I love the watch X but I don't ever wear it and when I do its uncomfortable (that's one for selling isn't it).


Both agree and don't agree. When looking at a 30+ watch collection, a spreadsheet like that might be a good way to begin the process. At least that way you get an overview.

Also, I do this often when I am clueless to begin with. It helps organize my mind, and determine the subjective parameters that matter to me. I end up redoing the spreadsheet differently about 4 times and then abandon it because there is no proper way to put it in a spreadsheet. However, by the end of it, my mind is a lot clearer on the matter, and can make the required descicions intuitively. The spreadsheet is not the goal, not the decisive factor, just a tool to clear up my view.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

And (contradicting myself  what is it about this hobby that you enjoy, apart from the round pieces of metal?

Again with a view to other ways you would get the same enjoyment

Clearly, for some, it's about having all the watches - the 'balanced collection' or all the forum faves, or all of a group - the Dirty Dozen, all the Strela dials

Then there are the researchers, the gatherers of data, the hunters for rarities, the performance measurers. For me, combing East European sites using watch terms in various languages has been a blast

Related to this has been getting cool stuff in the post - the interesting stamps, the childlike pleasure in receiving a 'gift'. Think of all the unboxing, the tracking, sizing the bracelet, putting it on for the first time










How can you do some of this stuff without it being watches?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Just to sound a note of caution, folks
> 
> There's an argument that obsessing about the details of why/ why not something fits in your life can have counter-productive results
> Classic case being dieting making your life all about food
> ...


I think my wife would prefer I focus on watches than beer and football


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Just to sound a note of caution, folks
> 
> There's an argument that obsessing about the details of why/ why not something fits in your life can have counter-productive results
> Classic case being dieting making your life all about food
> ...


Good point. The obsession is sometsome that clouds reality. Most people have one watch and never give it a second thought.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Both agree and don't agree. When looking at a 30+ watch collection, a spreadsheet like that might be a good way to begin the process. At least that way you get an overview.
> 
> Also, I do this often when I am clueless to begin with. It helps organize my mind, and determine the subjective parameters that matter to me. I end up redoing the spreadsheet differently about 4 times and then abandon it because there is no proper way to put it in a spreadsheet. However, by the end of it, my mind is a lot clearer on the matter, and can make the required descicions intuitively. The spreadsheet is not the goal, not the decisive factor, just a tool to clear up my view.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Horses for courses as they say........ :-!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> And (contradicting myself  what is it about this hobby that you enjoy, apart from the round pieces of metal?
> 
> Again with a view to other ways you would get the same enjoyment
> 
> ...


Exactly that. Without the obsessing over details, this wouldn't be half as fun.

For me it is about aquiring the perfectly balanced collection. Balanced according to what my moods require that is (not the general idea of a dress watch, office watch, dive watch etc)
This means in terms of color (I generally don't own two watches the same color), in terms of mood (entirely personal and impossible to put in words accurately), in terms of function (beater, timing, time zones, date; by no means any complications, just what I generally use), etc..
Since WPAC there is one more challenge added to the exercise: trying to achieve that balance without leaving a gap, with as few watches as possible. What is the minimal collection I can achieve this (entirely hypothetical) "nirvana" with.

Its an entirely useless endeavor, and am aware it will probably never yield any definitive result. But that's not the point. The point is its fun, and its a distraction. The trick is to not lose myself in the obsession, at cost of more important things in life. That's what this thread is for 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> And (contradicting myself  what is it about this hobby that you enjoy, apart from the round pieces of metal?
> 
> Again with a view to other ways you would get the same enjoyment
> 
> ...


Well..........

........nothing wrong with the "hobby" if you enjoy it, you can afford it and it doesn't take over your life is there? It was not enjoyable for me before WPAC.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well..........
> 
> ........nothing wrong with the "hobby" if you enjoy it, you can afford it and it doesn't take over your life is there? It was not enjoyable for me before WPAC.


Well, if it stops being fun then indeed you have gone to far. I guess it also shows how WPAC is in the end an entirely personal thing. Where the limit of enjoyment is, and when things start intefering with daily life, is a different line for everyone. As such there is no one way of going about restraint. The thread is to help everyone stay on the right side of their own line I suppose 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Buying stuff is not a hobby or a pastime, unless you're Paris Hilton. That includes bargain hunting and to a (very slightly lesser degree) rarity hunting. 

Watches are not stamps nor are they Pokemons. You can't catch them all.

Also reselling isn't a hobby. Its a business even if small-scale. 

Doing some research and tinkering is closer to the general definition of a 'hobby'. All other stuff is mindless, compulsive, addictive recreation. Don't dress it up and call it Jane, it won't grow a set of boobs.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Buying stuff is not a hobby or a pastime, unless you're Paris Hilton. That includes bargain hunting and to a (very slightly lesser degree) rarity hunting.
> 
> Watches are not stamps nor are they Pokemons. You can't catch them all.
> 
> ...


But part of buying and reselling is doing the research etc. similar to courting when I was a lad - half the "fun" (if that's what it was) was in the chase. I think that's half the problem. We research plan plot and hunt. Then we find haggle negotiate and wait and eventually we have it - we're done! - this is it - the one the ONLY.....

Except - we enjoyed the chase so we start again. This is the cycle I've mostly broken and is what took up most of the precious commodity - time. Time spent = hobby. So time for a new hobby for me. To that end me and my young lad have the house to ourselves this evening (wife away at her parents) so we will get the maps out and plan a fishing trip. Sounds like a healthy new hobby to me....

Hmm a fishing trip..., wonder what watch to wear......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> But part of buying and reselling is doing the research etc. similar to courting when I was a lad - half the "fun" (if that's what it was) was in the chase. I think that's half the problem. We research plan plot and hunt. Then we find haggle negotiate and wait and eventually we have it - we're done! - this is it - the one the ONLY.....
> 
> Except - we enjoyed the chase so we start again. This is the cycle I've mostly broken and is what took up most of the precious commodity - time. Time spent = hobby. So time for a new hobby for me. To that end me and my young lad have the house to ourselves this evening (wife away at her parents) so we will get the maps out and plan a fishing trip. Sounds like a healthy new hobby to me....
> 
> Hmm a fishing trip..., wonder what watch to wear......


You'll need at least 300m WR Rusty........ ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Buying stuff is not a hobby or a pastime, unless you're Paris Hilton. That includes bargain hunting and to a (very slightly lesser degree) rarity hunting.
> 
> Watches are not stamps nor are they Pokemons. You can't catch them all.
> 
> ...


Not that I don't agree with you George, but if this isn't a hobby what the f*ck are we doing? :think:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Well, if it stops being fun then indeed you have gone to far. I guess it also shows how WPAC is in the end an entirely personal thing. Where the limit of enjoyment is, and when things start intefering with daily life, is a different line for everyone. As such there is no one way of going about restraint. *The thread is to help everyone stay on the right side of their own line I suppose *
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Exactly........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You'll need at least 300m WR Rusty........ ;-)


Maybe need to buy a Breitling steelfish


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Maybe need to buy a Breitling steelfish


DSSD.........


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nah .. amateur stuff!
You need a proper *tool* fishing watch, Rusty








The green thing floats and *finds the fish*
http://www.uniquewatchguide.com/humminbird-fish-finder-watch/


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Nah .. amateur stuff!
> You need a proper *tool* fishing watch, Rusty
> 
> 
> ...


That's cheating and quartz FFS.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Without 1000m of WR dont even think about it


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Nah .. amateur stuff!
> You need a proper *tool* fishing watch, Rusty
> 
> 
> ...


Ffs. I actually want to buy that now! Son would love that!!!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Not that I don't agree with you George, but if this isn't a hobby what the f*ck are we doing? :think:


Compulsive hoarding?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well. I enjoyed that - for lots of reasons. Thanks for sharing. Can relate to a lot of what you said too. WPAC means different things to different folks. Somewhere along the way some people seem to have adopted the mantra that collection reduction is essential.
> 
> Well at the risk of putting a couple of noses out of joint that's total bollox. Might be ok for some but definitely not for all. I'm sure you could reduce numbers fairly easily but as in any true addiction you have to WANT to first.
> 
> ...


Need more? Definitely not. Want more? Well...;-)

I needed to sign on here for sure. I clown Mrs. Hayz mercilessly for a triple digit shoe collection, most of which still has stickers on it. But when I was unboxing the Sami a few weeks back and she said "Lemme guess, beater number 12?!" it kinda hit home. Like Doc Savage, I never planned on being a collector. I don't mind being an avid enthusiast with say 15-20, but 75 is just overkill. I don't even wear most of them.

Yeah Seiko needs a new movement architecture like yesterday. Their consumer grade calibers have fallen behind everyone at this point. And a base grade ETA will eat any 7s/4r/6r for breakfast. Rolex Co. still makes some of the best mass produced movements you can buy, but the top performing ones are going in the Tudors (silicon hairsprings, ball bearing mounted rotors, etc).


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Tudor is the most interesting group to me. High quality, really good movements, “reasonably” priced, at least compared to Rolex, good value, IMO, and lots of options. Rolex quality without the stigma of the crown.

I’ve yet to find one that I like enough to buy but they’re getting closer. If they offer a Pelagos in a similar size to the new BB 58 I may not be able to resist. I have a feeling they will continue to offer smaller, more refined models and that could be trouble down the road.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Astute observations PW |>. I'd agree that I've used reducing my collection size as an oblique way of controlling my purchasing.......
> 
> .......by the way I'm not the boss here, so most topics are good for here, the only thing we all agreed was avoiding anything that was encouraging purchasing I think?


Yeah OK. Boss, whatever you say. ;-)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Exactly that. Without the obsessing over details, this wouldn't be half as fun.
> 
> For me it is about aquiring the perfectly balanced collection. Balanced according to what my moods require that is (not the general idea of a dress watch, office watch, dive watch etc)
> This means in terms of color (I generally don't own two watches the same color), in terms of mood (entirely personal and impossible to put in words accurately), in terms of function (beater, timing, time zones, date; by no means any complications, just what I generally use), etc..
> ...


Enjoy the journey, that's the fun part. Destination here is not all it's cracked up to be.



georgefl74 said:


> *Buying stuff is not a hobby or a pastime, unless* you're Paris Hilton. That includes bargain hunting and to a (very slightly lesser degree) rarity hunting.
> 
> Watches are not stamps nor are they Pokemons. You can't catch them all.
> 
> ...


Yeah George, the unless is right. Go tell that to all the ladies with their shoes, bags, jewelry, what have you "collections". See, we forget sight of the fact that the first wrist watch was a ladies piece of jewelry. I supposed we have sort of appropriated it, but we haven't been able to shake off the association.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Yeah OK. Boss, whatever you say. ;-)


OK, dance for me b*tch........ :-d


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Many thanks for the kind words and helpful tips, gentlemen. You've given me a lot to think about.
> 
> This approach revealed a few hidden gems, but also many disappointments, so about a year ago I switched gears and started buying watches that I was actually interested in _keeping_, not just putting through the paces. That's when things really took off. But while I'd hoped the journey would help narrow down my interests, and refine my tastes, it seemed to have the opposite effect!
> 
> ...


I enjoy reading your writing, great stuff. Now let's get down to business, shall we? Don't mind me too much, I like to play contrarian once in a while and challenge convention and ego's.

First off, what do you think got you into this mess? Purchase control? Unless you address this issue you will just be spinning round and round.

So you like 'em all, don't you? So do I, heck, probably so do most of us here. You see, liking and buying watches is not a problem we have here. It's what comes after that along with it's associated issues that's a problem.



Purple Hayz said:


> When so many models, from so many makes, have so aptly distinguished themselves--not as shiny, pretty, man jewelry--but as tools and timekeepers. Not in subjective, emotional, superficial ways, but in tangible, visceral, and proven ones:
> 
> How do I dismiss a Vostok that spent 4 months half buried in my front yard overwinter and didn't even flinch (great story, with chainsaws no less)?
> How do a trash a watch that rivals a Jaeger in fit/finish just b/c it says "Seiko" on the dial?
> ...


Now give us some reasons to discard.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, dance for me b*tch........ :-d


No comment. No dance. You're fired! :-d


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I enjoy reading your writing, great stuff. Now let's get down to business, shall we? Don't mind me too much, I like to play contrarian once in a while and challenge convention and ego's.
> 
> First off, what do you think got you into this mess? Purchase control? Unless you address this issue you will just be spinning round and round.
> 
> ...


Remember we are here to stop you buying more. Not necessarily to cull. I think personally stopping buying should be step 1. If he wants a cull further down the road it's kinda a separate thing really.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Just to clarify a few things I said. Small collection, one in one out (preferably one out then one in), no new funds into new purchases, etc are all tools or techniques that can be useful in restraining purchases. At the very least they insert another step, another obstacle in the purchase process, even though they do not directly address the root causes of out of control purchasing: environmental pressures, psychological, personal inclinations, etc. that ultimately manifest itself in over consumption behavior. Anyone who has been here a while will have seen practitioners of each of these techniques using them both successfully and unsuccessfully over a period of time.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> No comment. No dance. You're fired! :-d


Way out of line private. Don't make me release drill seargent Ard on your sorry ass........


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Way out of line private. Don't make me release drill seargent Ard on your sorry ass........


Where the hell is that bushwhacker been? Lost in the frozen tundra again? You just wait til global warming gets a hold of 'em.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> It's deciding what to sell that's driving me up a wall. I've read your tips, and god knows they're all sensible. But where to begin?
> 
> When so many models, from so many makes, have so aptly distinguished themselves--not as shiny, pretty, man jewelry--but as tools and timekeepers. Not in subjective, emotional, superficial ways, but in tangible, visceral, and proven ones:
> 
> ...


Well, the Vostok wasn't really missed was it? The Samurai is a pig ugly watch (sorry :-x) and wears like a brick. Some old watch that keeps good time? So what. Do you wear it? Do you enjoy it? Which means do you wear it. I'd start by looking at your wearing habits; what do you wear on a regular basis? You can even start separating them into categories, such as ones you'd keep for sentimental reasons. What about the old classic of divers/dress/field/chronographs/beaters/vintage/etc, decide the categories and put two in each of your favourites and sees where that gets you. There's loads of ways to skin this cat, but you just need to find one that works for you.......

.......and don't worry, once they're gone you'll not miss them as you will have a carefully considered collection left.



RustyBin5 said:


> Remember we are here to stop you buying more. Not necessarily to cull. I think personally stopping buying should be step 1. If he wants a cull further down the road it's kinda a separate thing really.


He did say he wants to trim the herd.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Where the hell is that bushwhacker been? Lost in the frozen tundra again? You just wait til global warming gets a hold of 'em.


There's plenty of bear wrestling to be done at this time of year you know........


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, the Vostok wasn't really missed was it? The Samurai is a pig ugly watch (sorry :-x) and wears like a brick. Some old watch that keeps good time? So what. Do you wear it? Do you enjoy it? Which means do you wear it. I'd start by looking at your wearing habits; what do you wear on a regular basis? You can even start separating them into categories, such as ones you'd keep for sentimental reasons. What about the old classic of divers/dress/field/chronographs/beaters/vintage/etc, decide the categories and put two in each of your favourites and sees where that gets you. There's loads of ways to skin this cat, but you just need to find one that works for you.......
> 
> .......and don't worry, once they're gone you'll not miss them as you will have a carefully considered collection left.
> 
> He did say he wants to trim the herd.......


i just wanna say...i don't like dress watches, don't like glitz, don't like anything >42mm, don't like rolex,
i have one omega with a case i modified with a file, i don't like citizen, don't like chronographs anymore,
i don't like anything that looks expensive, i don't really like anything without a rotating bezel, and STILL 
i have 3 boxes of watches, i have had to work like hell to get down below 30 watches, and there are STILL
plenty of watches i'd like to collect....i'm just not gonna do it.

i'm still at 5 out, one in. i bought one recently, it came in the mail this am, i sent it right the f&@% back
out, sold it this afternoon, made $25 for the time and trouble... got my doxa poseidon recently, i LOVE
that watch so much, i sent it out already to everest watchworks to have the s#(++% lume replaced,
i'm upgrading it because i like it so much....

anyway, i love my watches, and even with such limited taste, i like watches with rotating bezels, i like
vintage seiko...i can't imagine getting down below 20 watches, nor do i feel the need. why? because 
i am now somewhat under control.... and because i'd rather be landscaping, or painting, or making
love to a beautiful woman....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

omega at vermont dusk...


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

First post here in WPAC, I hope I didn't get to the party too late. The last month has been a busy one for new acquisitions with three pieces added. Over the last 18 months I can't even tell you how many have come and gone, I've lost count. I've been following the one in - one out rule that I self imposed on myself this year but I think it's time I hit the brakes. My current collection consists of 11 pieces with one on preorder (12 slot watch box, how convenient ) and 3 additional watches currently on their way out that made room for the new additions.

My current collection:

Seiko SKX009 









Borealis Estoril 300









Citizen Nighthawk 









Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 









Orient Star Classic 









Timex Weekender 









Casio G-Shock GWM5610









Seiko SARX035 









Stowa Marine Klassik (New Addition 1)









Certina DS2 Precidrive (New Addition 2)









Nodus Retrospect (New Addition 3 - preordered in January)









Currently on preorder for the last open spot in my box is a Halios Seaforth that will look a lot like this one...









I had already made room for the Halios earlier this year so one won't be leaving when it arrives.

On the way out and currently up for sale:

Seiko SNDF93









Seiko SNXS77 Mod









Seiko SNK615 Mod









So that's where I'm at. I realized that after getting 3 new fairly nice pieces in the last few weeks I didn't even had time to enjoy one before another one arrived. And here I am at 1am still looking at watches online. It's time I stopped for the rest of this year and the foreseeable future. Help me WPAC.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> First post here in WPAC, I hope I didn't get to the party too late. The last month has been a busy one for new acquisitions with three pieces added. Over the last 18 months I can't even tell you how many have come and gone, I've lost count. I've been following the one in - one out rule that I self imposed on myself this year but I think it's time I hit the brakes. My current collection consists of 11 pieces with one on preorder (12 slot watch box, how convenient ) and 3 additional watches currently on their way out that made room for the new additions.
> 
> So that's where I'm at. I realized that after getting 3 new fairly nice pieces in the last few weeks I didn't even had time to enjoy one before another one arrived. And here I am at 1am still looking at watches online. It's time I stopped for the rest of this year and the foreseeable future. Help me WPAC.


Welcome to WPAC Spartan247 :-!

Never too late to join the party. It's good that you've already imposed some rules on yourself, it helps enormously with controlling things doesn't it? The 1am looking at watches online and the thing of thinking about buying something else before the previous new purchase has even landed is where I was at before, so I understand......

I'd suggest that the first couple of things you want to do are impose some new additional rules on yourself:

1. Delete all your alerts/searches (eBay, watchrecon, etc) 
2. If you start lusting after something post it up here for discouragement 
3. If you find something that you really like and can't be discouraged from it, then at least impose a month long delay before buying it to see if the desire dissappears
4. Start trying to appreciate what you've got by having a one-week-one-watch challenge for yourself


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> First post here in WPAC, I hope I didn't get to the party too late. The last month has been a busy one for new acquisitions with three pieces added. Over the last 18 months I can't even tell you how many have come and gone, I've lost count. I've been following the one in - one out rule that I self imposed on myself this year but I think it's time I hit the brakes. My current collection consists of 11 pieces with one on preorder (12 slot watch box, how convenient ) and 3 additional watches currently on their way out that made room for the new additions.
> 
> My current collection:
> 
> ...


Nice collection buddy. Not sure I'd get rid of that lovely Seiko panda but good on you for recognizing the issue and addressing it


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> ..Not sure I'd get rid of that lovely Seiko panda


Hi and welcome, Spartan!
I was thinking this too - great watch & the one I like best of the ones you've posted

Your first 8 seem a bit, well, forum approved.
Be careful that you keep the ones *you* really love


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> But part of buying and reselling is doing the research etc. similar to courting when I was a lad - half the "fun" (if that's what it was) was in the chase. I think that's half the problem. We research plan plot and hunt. Then we find haggle negotiate and wait and eventually we have it - we're done! - this is it - the one the ONLY.....
> 
> Except - we enjoyed the chase so we start again. This is the cycle I've mostly broken and is what took up most of the precious commodity - time. Time spent = hobby. So time for a new hobby for me. To that end me and my young lad have the house to ourselves this evening (wife away at her parents) so we will get the maps out and plan a fishing trip. Sounds like a healthy new hobby to me....
> 
> Hmm a fishing trip..., wonder what watch to wear......


The love of The Chase - I know it so well.... It's what had me rationalizing looking at watch sites at all hours, researching movements and watch specs, reading reviews, etc. It was ridiculous. The love of the chase completely eclipsed my love of and enjoyment of the watches. Instead of being the end goal and something to be cherished and enjoyed, the arrival of a new watch often became little more than the final step in the long process of that chase. Sure, I liked opening the box and handling the watch - for a few minutes. But then it went in the display case. Getting the new watch meant that Chase was over, and naturally, a new Chase needed to begin. Looking back at it, it's completely backward from how I set out to be..

The time I committed to The Chase kept growing, but my enjoyment of watches didn't. The financial cost wasn't a major problem, but thinking of it in terms of return on investment, it definitely was shrinking, the way I was doing it. I was wasting huge amounts of time, however, and that WAS a problem.

Since joining WPAC two weeks ago, I haven't bought another watch. Right before this, I was buying them rapidly - at least several watches a week, sometimes more. A big thanks to this group for helping me to step back and really see what I was doing, how I was allowing an enjoyable hobby to turn into an obsession of The Chase.

I don't want to sound like the alcoholic who, two weeks into sobriety tells everyone he no longer has a problem. I'm going to keep "going to meetings" by staying a part of WPAC. But what I can say is that taking the advice offered here, staying out of the "Bargains" thread on WUS and unsubscribing from Dealer emails has helped immensely. I'm not jonesing for my next "fix" anymore..

The truth is I already own some absolutely amazing watches. I don't need to buy anymore. I have a Zelos and a Nodus on their way, but those were ordered weeks ago. I have sold one watch, and I have selected 10 more for the chopping block. That will bring me down to a collection of 20 (including those currently inbound). I have already put these 20 into rotation, and I imagine this will reveal a few more that I don't absolutely love and should also move on.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The love of The Chase - I know it so well.... It's what had me rationalizing looking at watch sites at all hours, researching movements and watch specs, reading reviews, etc. It was ridiculous. The love of the chase completely eclipsed my love of and enjoyment of the watches. Instead of being the end goal and something to be cherished and enjoyed, the arrival of a new watch often became little more than the final step in the long process of that chase. Sure, I liked opening the box and handling the watch - for a few minutes. But then it went in the display case. Getting the new watch meant that Chase was over, and naturally, a new Chase needed to begin. Looking back at it, it's completely backward from how I set out to be..
> 
> The time I committed to The Chase kept growing, but my enjoyment of watches didn't. The financial cost wasn't a major problem, but thinking of it in terms of return on investment, it definitely was shrinking, the way I was doing it. I was wasting huge amounts of time, however, and that WAS a problem.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a success story and 20 is a good number.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The love of The Chase - I know it so well.... It's what had me rationalizing looking at watch sites at all hours, researching movements and watch specs, reading reviews, etc. It was ridiculous. The love of the chase completely eclipsed my love of and enjoyment of the watches. Instead of being the end goal and something to be cherished and enjoyed, the arrival of a new watch often became little more than the final step in the long process of that chase. Sure, I liked opening the box and handling the watch - for a few minutes. But then it went in the display case. Getting the new watch meant that Chase was over, and naturally, a new Chase needed to begin. Looking back at it, it's completely backward from how I set out to be..
> 
> The time I committed to The Chase kept growing, but my enjoyment of watches didn't. The financial cost wasn't a major problem, but thinking of it in terms of return on investment, it definitely was shrinking, the way I was doing it. I was wasting huge amounts of time, however, and that WAS a problem.
> 
> ...


Just remember you've got a lot longer than 2 weeks to go. Bit like stopping smoking, short term success, does not necessarily equate to the long term, I should know after the number of relapses I've had........


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sounds like a success story and 20 is a good number.





Hornet99 said:


> Just remember you've got a lot longer than 2 weeks to go. Bit like stopping smoking, short term success, does not necessarily equate to the long term, I should know after the number of relapses I've had........


Thanks. So far, so good. I realize I'll need to keep working at it, like I would need to with any other addiction.

Doc Savage


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Spartan247 said:


> I've been following the one in - one out rule that I self imposed on myself this year but I think it's time I hit the brakes.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic


I like this selection, the Hammy. Your 5610 G is another. Ever think about getting off the ride by binning the low tier and finding a couple really solid pieces to compliment say the Hamilton and the G? Stop chasing your tail and "buy once, cry once". Or maybe you just enjoy the retail therapy aspect of it all. 
I myself have too many watches, 4. All get worn but mainly a simple Grand Seiko 9F quartz. I could likely bin the 3 Seiko dive watches and find for myself a singular alternative to the GS ....so perhaps I should take some of my own medicine. With 4 and none purchased recently I remain in remission. 
Good luck to you in your search.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

In hindsight, if I'd kept a couple of watches that didn't fit the collection at that time, I think I'd be better off now.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nice collection buddy. Not sure I'd get rid of that lovely Seiko panda but good on you for recognizing the issue and addressing it


Thanks, but it honestly never got worn. Also legibility isn't good unless the hands are against a subdial. I took it out of the box for a month and didn't miss it so away she goes.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi and welcome, Spartan!
> I was thinking this too - great watch & the one I like best of the ones you've posted
> 
> Your first 8 seem a bit, well, forum approved.
> Be careful that you keep the ones *you* really love


I like the panda too, but I didn't wear it very much. Legibility is poor as well. I took it out of rotation for a month before I decided to sell it and I didn't miss it.

Yeah I suppose I do have some forum favorites, but I don't keep a watch unless I love it. Believe me, I've sold more forum favorites than what I have left.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> I like this selection, the Hammy. Your 5610 G is another. Ever think about getting off the ride by binning the low tier and finding a couple really solid pieces to compliment say the Hamilton and the G? Stop chasing your tail and "buy once, cry once". Or maybe you just enjoy the retail therapy aspect of it all.
> I myself have too many watches, 4. All get worn but mainly a simple Grand Seiko 9F quartz. I could likely bin the 3 Seiko dive watches and find for myself a singular alternative to the GS ....so perhaps I should take some of my own medicine. With 4 and none purchased recently I remain in remission.
> Good luck to you in your search.


I've thought about selling off most of them and getting a Black Bay 41 on bracelet. Every time I think about it there are a few I couldn't bring myself to putting in the sell column: Estoril 300, SKX009, 5610. Since the three new arrivals the Stowa and Certina would have a hard time going in the sell column as well, not that I'm attached to them yet, only because I lusted after them for over a year before buying them. So I suppose I could get down to maybe 6 or 7 but I have the rest of this year if not longer to think about it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Careful with the bb41. The lack of bezel and it being all dial makes it wear large. They do a bb36 and did I recall they released a bb39 at Basel? As for forum favorites well they are forum favorites cos they are good watches - nothing wrong with that,.


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Joining this forum has helped me! I'm thinking less of buying and focused more on selling what I don't need! Hope this continues and I'm a happier man! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Careful with the bb41. The lack of bezel and it being all dial makes it wear large. They do a bb36 and did I recall they released a bb39 at Basel? As for forum favorites well they are forum favorites cos they are good watches - nothing wrong with that,.


I plan on trying on the BB41 first, at its price point it's one I want to be sure about before I buy. The 36 might be a little small for me, 7.25" wrist. The 39mm BB they released at Basel is the BB58, a vintage inspired diver.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

nish99 said:


> Joining this forum has helped me! I'm thinking less of buying and focused more on selling what I don't need! Hope this continues and I'm a happier man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, nish. Best of luck.

Doc Savage


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Same here, nish. Best of luck.
> 
> Doc Savage


Thanks Doc.. I'm a doc too btw! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Spartan247 said:


> First post here in WPAC, I hope I didn't get to the party too late. The last month has been a busy one for new acquisitions with three pieces added. Over the last 18 months I can't even tell you how many have come and gone, I've lost count. I've been following the one in - one out rule that I self imposed on myself this year but I think it's time I hit the brakes. My current collection consists of 11 pieces with one on preorder (12 slot watch box, how convenient ) and 3 additional watches currently on their way out that made room for the new additions.
> 
> So that's where I'm at. I realized that after getting 3 new fairly nice pieces in the last few weeks I didn't even had time to enjoy one before another one arrived. And here I am at 1am still looking at watches online. It's time I stopped for the rest of this year and the foreseeable future. Help me WPAC.


Welcome! Seems like your commitment to change, along with the other recent newcomers is genuine and not just a passing fad, that's a major decision that will give you gents a chance to change your behavior.

I would change the one in one out rule to one out then possibly one in. The reason being not so much to slow down purchasing even more but to change the mindset. It will re-orient the focus on what you have instead of what you may have in the future. Do you really need or want to change your current collection? If you find yourself content with your existing collection, why add? Is adding to it going to work out? Do you really want to replace something that you like with an unknown? How many replacements in a year would satiate my interest in new acquisitions without turning me into a flipping machine that becomes and end onto itself, not about what I have but about what I am going to have?..........

It's all about a different mindset, a different way of thinking in the way we approach the hobby.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The love of The Chase - I know it so well.... It's what had me rationalizing looking at watch sites at all hours, researching movements and watch specs, reading reviews, etc. It was ridiculous. The love of the chase completely eclipsed my love of and enjoyment of the watches. Instead of being the end goal and something to be cherished and enjoyed, the arrival of a new watch often became little more than the final step in the long process of that chase. Sure, I liked opening the box and handling the watch - for a few minutes. But then it went in the display case. Getting the new watch meant that Chase was over, and naturally, a new Chase needed to begin. Looking back at it, it's completely backward from how I set out to be..
> 
> The time I committed to The Chase kept growing, but my enjoyment of watches didn't. The financial cost wasn't a major problem, but thinking of it in terms of return on investment, it definitely was shrinking, the way I was doing it. I was wasting huge amounts of time, however, and that WAS a problem.
> 
> ...


Well done so far! That's a very good point you bring up. While due pre purchase diligence is an essential requirement is my opinion, with so many great watches out there it is very easy to get caught up in an endless chase, one after another as you mentioned, loosing sight of the original purpose for it. This is where an extended period of examination is critical, not in terms of obsessing over a watch for a month or three, but setting it aside, re-considering at a later time, and coming back to it before a final decision is made.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> FINALLY an image I can copy paste to anyone who's asking me why I hate the 6R15! Thanks Purple Haze!
> 
> Oh yeah, like, stop buying dude.


I don't _hate _the 6r series or any other 7s family movements, but they are the achilles heel of an otherwise great brand. As it is, I think Seiko offers a ton of value in the GS range (which is hardly affordable), and of course at the low end (<250), but in that vast gulf in between, their movements just aren't' competitive. I've grown to appreciate some of them for their other strengths (dive cred, comfort, unique aesthetic, etc.), but everytime I see a $600+ watch with a Seiko 6r15, I cringe.

The table I showed earlier is out of date. Here is the latest version with the full sample (N=80). Margins of error are in red:


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> I don't _hate _the 6r series or any other 7s family movements, but they are the achilles heel of an otherwise great brand. As it is, I think Seiko offers a ton of value in the GS range (which is hardly affordable), and of course at the low end (<250), but in that vast gulf in between, their movements just aren't' competitive. I've grown to appreciate some of them for their other strengths (dive cred, comfort, unique aesthetic, etc.), but everytime I see a $600+ watch with a Seiko 6r15, I cringe.
> 
> The table I showed earlier is out of date. Here is the latest version with the full sample (N=80). Margins of error are in red:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> I like this selection, the Hammy. Your 5610 G is another. Ever think about getting off the ride by binning the low tier and finding a couple really solid pieces to compliment say the Hamilton and the G? Stop chasing your tail and "buy once, cry once". Or maybe you just enjoy the retail therapy aspect of it all.
> I myself have too many watches, 4. All get worn but mainly a simple Grand Seiko 9F quartz. I could likely bin the 3 Seiko dive watches and find for myself a singular alternative to the GS ....so perhaps I should take some of my own medicine. With 4 and none purchased recently I remain in remission.
> Good luck to you in your search.


Add the bracelet to the SBDC053 and you're done. :-!

.......no need to thank me! b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> I don't _hate _the 6r series or any other 7s family movements, but they are the achilles heel of an otherwise great brand. As it is, I think Seiko offers a ton of value in the GS range (which is hardly affordable), and of course at the low end (<250), but in that vast gulf in between, their movements just aren't' competitive. I've grown to appreciate some of them for their other strengths (dive cred, comfort, unique aesthetic, etc.), but everytime I see a $600+ watch with a Seiko 6r15, I cringe.
> 
> The table I showed earlier is out of date. Here is the latest version with the full sample (N=80). Margins of error are in red:
> 
> View attachment 13210307


Hmmmmm :think:. So, obviously you get a bit of a kick from studying the watches and the movements, I can understand that, but I've never been that bothered about movements. As well I'm not entirely sure of what the metrics are for the chart, can you explain it further please? Also does cost factor in to this? Is it fair to compare a cheap Seiko movement against high end Swiss?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> I don't _hate _the 6r series or any other 7s family movements, but they are the achilles heel of an otherwise great brand. As it is, I think Seiko offers a ton of value in the GS range (which is hardly affordable), and of course at the low end (<250), but in that vast gulf in between, their movements just aren't' competitive. I've grown to appreciate some of them for their other strengths (dive cred, comfort, unique aesthetic, etc.), but everytime I see a $600+ watch with a Seiko 6r15, I cringe.
> 
> The table I showed earlier is out of date. Here is the latest version with the full sample (N=80). Margins of error are in red:
> 
> View attachment 13210307


Very interesting, but like others above also interested in more details.

I would like to know how much deviation we are actually talking about; how many seconds per day is 0% mainly I suppose, guessing 100% would mean within +/-1s per day.

And indeed what the sample size per movement is.. so we know how much weight we can add to the conclusions of this chart.

At first sight, good to see at least that with the high end swiss you are indeed getting some tangible added value as well, aside from all the marketing BS.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Add the bracelet to the SBDC053 and you're done. :-!
> 
> .......no need to thank me! b-)


That is a possibility!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Purple Hayz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't _hate _the 6r series or any other 7s family movements, but they are the achilles heel of an otherwise great brand. As it is, I think Seiko offers a ton of value in the GS range (which is hardly affordable), and of course at the low end (<250), but in that vast gulf in between, their movements just aren't' competitive. I've grown to appreciate some of them for their other strengths (dive cred, comfort, unique aesthetic, etc.), but everytime I see a $600+ watch with a Seiko 6r15, I cringe.
> ...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hmmmmm :think:. So, obviously you get a bit of a kick from studying the watches and the movements, I can understand that, but I've never been that bothered about movements. As well I'm not entirely sure of what the metrics are for the chart, can you explain it further please? Also does cost factor in to this? Is it fair to compare a cheap Seiko movement against high end Swiss?


Once a gearhead, always a gearhead. Same zeal, different "engines." Kinda had no choice, as Mrs. Hayz wasn't _overly _fond of my previous hobby:









or my previous antics:









So when the baby came a couple years ago, I promised her I'd find some tamer ways to entertain myself.

Can't say it's been any cheaper, though ;-):-db-)

Re: interpretation, I really need to do a major update with detailed charts/tables for the forum, as I've always viewed as half pet project and half service for the WUS community. Most of the metrics I've created are fairly technical, but they're all rooted in real world numbers. Here's an idea of the scales we're talking about (in seconds per day), and the rationale behind the summary stats:









So that's 12 "traces" of two movements over a short interval, measured in all six positions at two power states (full wind vs. half wind).

NOTE!: Both of these movements appear equally "accurate" (since both "average out" to zero), but there's the rub. Accuracy is a red herring--basically meaningless. A $12 tonji can net 0 seconds per day if properly regulated or worn/rested in just the right way (so that it's wild posture errors balance out). What separates the contenders from the pretenders is _precision_, not accuracy.

The Miyota 8 series in the chart above is all over the place (as you would expect a cheap, unadjusted movement to be). Sure it may appear accurate some days, but loan it to friend, leave it on the nightstand too long, or change your wear habits, and it'll run anywhere from 15 seconds slow to 15 seconds fast. The Tudor, by contrast is a sniper rifle. Almost always on target, and when it does "miss," it's only off by a second or two, in every position and power state. You can't regulate/tune your way to that kind of precision. It has to be _engineered_, and that's not cheap. _That's_ why I'll spend the coin for some of the really nice stuff. For me it's all about the technical merit and timekeeping excellence. Screw the "brand name" and the lemmings who see watches as "status symbols." To me they're no different than the guys who lease a BMW to impress women, instead of driving the snot out it like it was made to be. ;-)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Once a gearhead, always a gearhead. Same zeal, different "engines." Kinda had no choice, as Mrs. Hayz wasn't _overly _fond of my previous hobby:
> 
> View attachment 13211645
> 
> ...


Thank you for that explanation Purple Hayz. I wonder what your thoughts are about opening up data collection to everyone in WUS to include the use of less accurate measurements using online atomic clock and apps to measure daily variation, precision, positional error and isochronism? I'm thinking the much larger sample size will not compensate for the greater imprecision in the measurements and lack of reliability in the data, but it may produce a fairly useful result nonetheless?

Nice ride, 4th gen. Camaro, with LS1 V8 Corvette engine I presume?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think the car analogy is apt; with the new electric engines coming in, with perfect torque, less moving parts and needed tolerances, it would be the equivalent of quartz coming in to disrupt the industry? Maybe we'll have a similar enthusiast market for petrol engines in the years to come, although I suspsect the switch will be near complete with gas stations converting to electric only.

I don't care much for movement specs vs design and feel. I do have a preference for precision coupled with low maintenance costs. Hence the logical choice for me is quartz and my collection now is 7/10 quartz incl. kinetics and solar. I don't get why people think they can have both build quality and consistent movements on a shoestring budget. You can't. But paying Tudor prices is also extreme. Yes they're cheaper than Rolex but everything is cheaper than Rolex.

My three most accurate watches ever were ETAs. A 2893 GMT, and two 2824s that nevertheless got sold. Almost all the Seikos I've handled except for the 8L35 failed to match them, only managing acceptable rates after fiddling with positions, like Purple Haze noted.

Seiko made a choice during the nineties for its midrange between fit and finish on the one hand and movement quality; fit and finish won. The revived GS movements were moved upmarket or sold off and we got what was left, movements easily manufactured but underperforming. They shouldn't have created the Credor line at all imho and left the 4s and 6s37 in the midrange. Cost savings from r&d and marketing of those Credors could have counterbalanced increased movement cost for the midrange and kept Seiko's image intact. They were just riding high on the fabled quality of their movements in the seventies while producing dogs like the 4/6Rs and the 6S28 by the thousands.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Once a gearhead, always a gearhead. Same zeal, different "engines." Kinda had no choice, as Mrs. Hayz wasn't _overly _fond of my previous hobby:
> 
> View attachment 13211645
> 
> ...


Coming from a technical background I appreciate what you've done here, but on the other hand I'm kinda going meh, if I was obsessed about accuracy/precision I'd simply buy a quartz watch and be done with it. If my watch has lost 30 seconds in the day does it bother me? Not really. What concerns me more is mechanical reliability; do I need to service the movement expensively every few years or can I effectively ignore it and cheaply replace it at some point down the road.

It's always said that Seiko produce workhorse movements that last forever and never need maintenance, blah, blah, blah. Is this still true, was it ever true? Either way I think considering the price of a Tudor movement I'll stick with the Seiko movement in my SBDC051, I can see no real world benefit of spending the extra money......

......and to parallel your BMW quote, aren't watches made for wearing rather than testing?! b-)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Close call today. Home got burglered. Thief slipped in broad daylight during a half hour interval when noone was in from an open window. Got a few bank notes I had laying around and some jewelry and disappeared. He even opened the watch box but didn't take anything, apparently he didn't have time. Or he didn't think too highly of Citizen and Seiko. Either way the entire collection made it through. I only had the cheaper Citizen on my wrist. Phew.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Close call today. Home got burglered. Thief slipped in broad daylight during a half hour interval when noone was in from an open window. Got a few bank notes I had laying around and some jewelry and disappeared. He even opened the watch box but didn't take anything, apparently he didn't have time. Or he didn't think too highly of Citizen and Seiko. Either way the entire collection made it through. I only had the cheaper Citizen on my wrist. Phew.


Glad that's all they got. Scum.

I suspect someone who has done an analysis of movement accuracies is the culpr..... wait a minute.....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Funny thing I just had news of a (relatively) small unexpected windfall in the morning and I also negotiated a sale for a pretty expensive watch. Aaaand...its gone.

But nothing else can make you feel better about a loss than avoiding a worse loss. I had the cash in a small box right next to the watch box. I take a look, the cash is gone '****e!'. The bottom drawer of the watch box was half open 'shiiiite!'. Everything was in there. 'Pheeeeew'.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Funny thing I just had news of a (relatively) small unexpected windfall in the morning and I also negotiated a sale for a pretty expensive watch. Aaaand...its gone.
> 
> But nothing else can make you feel better about a loss than avoiding a worse loss. I had the cash in a small box right next to the watch box. I take a look, the cash is gone '****e!'. The bottom drawer of the watch box was half open 'shiiiite!'. Everything was in there. 'Pheeeeew'.


Insurance should cover theft of cash from home. So hopefully the window being left open won't preclude a successful claim


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Thank you for that explanation Purple Hayz. I wonder what your thoughts are about opening up data collection to everyone in WUS to include the use of less accurate measurements using online atomic clock and apps to measure daily variation, precision, positional error and isochronism? I'm thinking the much larger sample size will not compensate for the greater imprecision in the measurements and lack of reliability in the data, but it may produce a fairly useful result nonetheless?
> 
> Nice ride, 4th gen. Camaro, with LS1 V8 Corvette engine I presume?


Good eye, mate! She was mid/low 13 second car straight from the factory, with LS6 intake and short throw Hurst already installed. I added the usual bolt-ons (CAI, lid, headers, ORY-pipe with cutout, etc.) and a custom tune. Also a bit of an audiophile so a trick system was a must. Did most of the work myself (starving doctoral student), and though I never had her on the dyno, I'd shaved a full second off the the ETs by the time I sold it, on street rubber no less. First (and to date, only) car I've owned that could break the rears loose on the 1-2 shift, and even chirp em on the 2-3. Archaic f-body platform (big reason it had to go), but I didn't care--I bought it for the LS1 motor alone, cause at the end of the day, I've always been most intrigued by what goes on "under the hood," whether it's overclocking (and liquid cooling) CPUs, tuning engines, or putting movements through the paces.

Fortunately, WUS has taught me to appreciate (and enjoy) watches beyond the mechanical bits. I never got what people were raving about with GS, for instance. Just look like every other boring Sieko three-hander. The I looked at in the sunlight, and under a loupe, and it was all over 

I've thought a lot about expanding the sample in the ways you describe, but ultimately ruled it out after doing some exploratory analysis of the numbers. The truth is, accuracy in of itself just doesn't tell us anything. The correlation between worn accuracy and movement precision is basically ZERO. The reason for this is that even hilariously imprecise movements can be dead on accurate if tuned or worn/rested in a way that "centers" the timekeeping errors on zero.That's how so many folks get led astray--they download a cell phone app that tells them their Vostok averages out to +3 seconds/month and conclude that it's as "accurate" as a Spring Drive. How many threads have we seen over the years where folks say their +2 second Miyota is running within "COSC specs?" The truth is that six of the seven COSC specs measure precision (rate deviations, variances, deltas, etc.), and that's not by accident. My goal is to focus solely on what the movements can do--focusing on accuracy conflates movement quality with tuning/regulation/usage, which muddies the analysis.

Using a marksmanship example, no one would try to argue that blue is the more capable shot than red:









but technically, it's blue who's statistically more "accurate" (because red's scope isn't sighted correctly).


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Close call today. Home got burglered. Thief slipped in broad daylight during a half hour interval when noone was in from an open window. Got a few bank notes I had laying around and some jewelry and disappeared. He even opened the watch box but didn't take anything, apparently he didn't have time. Or he didn't think too highly of Citizen and Seiko. Either way the entire collection made it through. I only had the cheaper Citizen on my wrist. Phew.


Ugh! So sorry to hear this, George. Glad you and yours are ok, and I hope they catch that pendejo. :-|


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Close call today. Home got burglered. Thief slipped in broad daylight during a half hour interval when noone was in from an open window. Got a few bank notes I had laying around and some jewelry and disappeared. He even opened the watch box but didn't take anything, apparently he didn't have time. Or he didn't think too highly of Citizen and Seiko. Either way the entire collection made it through. I only had the cheaper Citizen on my wrist. Phew.


Sorry this happened to you George.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I’m seriously thinking of buying a watch. Any freaking watch - anything but a Tudor. If the AD doesn’t get its first one in soon I’m ready to throw my toys out the pram. It’s been 3 weeks since the first ones arrived in the uk and Goldsmiths don’t have a single one yet? 

Christ people have bought
Got tired of
Listed
Sold
And posted to 2nd owners 

Not particularly amused. Can you tell?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm seriously thinking of buying a watch. Any freaking watch - anything but a Tudor. If the AD doesn't get its first one in soon I'm ready to throw my toys out the pram. It's been 3 weeks since the first ones arrived in the uk and Goldsmiths don't have a single one yet?
> 
> Christ people have bought
> Got tired of
> ...


Take a deep breath Rusty..........

..........it'll all be OK.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm seriously thinking of buying a watch. Any freaking watch - anything but a Tudor. If the AD doesn't get its first one in soon I'm ready to throw my toys out the pram. It's been 3 weeks since the first ones arrived in the uk and Goldsmiths don't have a single one yet?
> 
> Christ people have bought
> Got tired of
> ...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Funny thing I just had news of a (relatively) small unexpected windfall in the morning and I also negotiated a sale for a pretty expensive watch. Aaaand...its gone.
> 
> But nothing else can make you feel better about a loss than avoiding a worse loss. I had the cash in a small box right next to the watch box. I take a look, the cash is gone '****e!'. The bottom drawer of the watch box was half open 'shiiiite!'. Everything was in there. 'Pheeeeew'.


Dang George, that sucks. Glad they didn't grab the watches, though.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Watch #2 sold! SARB033 is gone. 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Watch #2 sold! SARB033 is gone.
> 
> Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I think the car analogy is apt; with the new electric engines coming in, with perfect torque, less moving parts and needed tolerances, it would be the equivalent of quartz coming in to disrupt the industry? Maybe we'll have a similar enthusiast market for petrol engines in the years to come, although I suspsect the switch will be near complete with gas stations converting to electric only.
> 
> I don't care much for movement specs vs design and feel. I do have a preference for precision coupled with low maintenance costs. Hence the logical choice for me is quartz and my collection now is 7/10 quartz incl. kinetics and solar. I don't get why people think they can have both build quality and consistent movements on a shoestring budget. You can't. But paying Tudor prices is also extreme. Yes they're cheaper than Rolex but everything is cheaper than Rolex.
> 
> ...


Good points and info George. I would say that for a driver enthusiast the future will be much bleaker than the quartz crisis, I can easily envision that in 30-40 years max drivers will be banned from many roads and entire cities. The Bots are coming big time, resistance is futile. We will be relegated to driving in tracks or "parks" or far off destinations. But the coming youth won't miss it much, hard to miss much what you don't know.

Oh yeah, it seems Tudor is always compared to Rolex, not to take anything away from it, everything I hear is positive and their new movement appears to be great.

Sorry to hear about the burglary. These creeps only know one watch brand, I'll let you guess on that one.

I have some more data for you to share on the highly rated 6r15.

Sample of 1 and sampled over 5 days.

Wearing: about 14hrs, consistently - 4 sec give or take fractions. (online atomic clock) work and off work use.
Resting: face up, about 10hrs, consistently + 2 sec.

Haven't looked at other positions recently, last time I checked one or two samples a while back crown up and and twelve up were the worse of the one's I tried at - 6, 7 sec overnight rest.

Anyways, my point is it's not too shabby in practical terms for it's price, certainly no precision ace, but tailored to my needs a consistent cumulative -2 sec loss p/day with easy on off pattern. This is about 28 sec p/two weeks, my usual extended wear period. Setting at + 14 at start of wear period the max fluctuation will be +/- 14 sec in two weeks. Good enough for me in this case, and many of your average WIS.

With the large Seiko fan base on here I think a few got some lemons and rightfully made a stink, not to mention the high expectations fanboys have. What the heck were they expecting from Seiko's tolerance standards, dial alignment? Chapter ring alignment. C' mon!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


>


Thanks! Squale 1545 and Steinhart Ocean One Bronze are next 

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Purple Hayz said:


> Good eye, mate! She was mid/low 13 second car straight from the factory, with LS6 intake and short throw Hurst already installed. I added the usual bolt-ons (CAI, lid, headers, ORY-pipe with cutout, etc.) and a custom tune. Also a bit of an audiophile so a trick system was a must. Did most of the work myself (starving doctoral student), and though I never had her on the dyno, I'd shaved a full second off the the ETs by the time I sold it, on street rubber no less. First (and to date, only) car I've owned that could break the rears loose on the 1-2 shift, and even chirp em on the 2-3. Archaic f-body platform (big reason it had to go), but I didn't care--I bought it for the LS1 motor alone, cause at the end of the day, I've always been most intrigued by what goes on "under the hood," whether it's overclocking (and liquid cooling) CPUs, tuning engines, or putting movements through the paces.
> 
> Fortunately, WUS has taught me to appreciate (and enjoy) watches beyond the mechanical bits. I never got what people were raving about with GS, for instance. Just look like every other boring Sieko three-hander. The I looked at in the sunlight, and under a loupe, and it was all over
> 
> ...


I've done a fair bit of fiddling with these types of American sports cars myself. Done most of the work myself to save money plus actually enjoyed hanging out with buddies who liked to tinker with performance. It was like someone got a new car, never mind, open the hood, let's see what you got there. Lol The drawback is that these all handle like crap, frame, weight distribution, just put the biggest engine you can find under the hood and let's get on with it, lol. Don't know about the new models. I've driven some 60's and older American cars that were more akin driving a boat, forget road grip, it's more like you're floating on top of it. Got to love 'em, though! You can hear the carb sucking up the air freely, breathing, pulsating, and what an awesome exhaust sound with a set of headers connecting you with the working engine, referring now to the pre fuel economy, emissions controls and electronics era. Machines you can relate to and feel in an emotional, guttural primal way soul to soul in a way no electric engine or even the overly fine tuned modern engines can express. Mechanical vs quartz, one connects on a raw human emotional level the other on a more expressly intellectual level.

Your interest in movements is clear, good work, keep it up. I was thinking more in terms of a useful real world usage accuracy comparison not withstanding movement quality in terms of precision. Thought it may be an interesting experiment worth a try. I'm still going to consider it in the future if I have some free spare time to devote to it.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Poll: What is your objective in WPAC?
> 
> 1. Complete abstinence for the year, with the possible exception of one purchase per the rules.
> 
> 2. Multiple purchases while exercising strong self control over any purchases, restraining the number of purchases.


Results are in.

10 votes

#1 - 6 votes
#2 - 4 votes


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

2 more sold! Steinhart Ocean One Bronze and NTH Azores are gone. 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> 2 more sold! Steinhart Ocean One Bronze and NTH Azores are gone.
> 
> Doc Savage


This is going well doc. Well done!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks, Rusty. It feels liberating. 

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks, Rusty. It feels liberating.
> 
> Doc Savage


It is, sound crazy but the selling can be as addictive as the buying. It likely contributes to the endless flipping cycle some get into, get a fix when we buy and a fix when we sell.

I've been a trader for all of my adult life and bought/sold thousands of items at live auctions (in-person and on the web) over the years and I still get butterflies when a deal is going down, doesn't matter if it's buying or selling. It's easy to see how the addiction sets in.

Congrats Doc, keep up the good work.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Selling can be fun but it exposes you to the average buyer's mentality far too much.

Sold a watch via the forum yesterday that was also listed on eBay since late March and a fellow messages me on eBay "did it sell? Been chasing 1 for awhile". Dude, well you ain't ever going to find one now cause it was the last one in the world, lel.

Are people retarded? Don't answer that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Selling can be fun but it exposes you to the average buyer's mentality far too much.
> 
> Sold a watch via the forum yesterday that was also listed on eBay since late March and a fellow messages me on eBay "did it sell? Been chasing 1 for awhile". Dude, well you ain't ever going to find one now cause it was the last one in the world, lel.
> 
> Are people retarded? Don't answer that.


I occasionally get PMs about popular watches that I've sold over a year ago asking if they're still available! And this is with the sales thread marked "sold"........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sold the Orthos. Budget back from minus 200 to 0. I'll try to not get my watch budget in the negative again... 

As for retarded ppl in f29... Got a trade offer for my Turtle, which I declined.
Then after my next bump, got the exact same trade offer from him again. Still not interested obviously. Guy replies "obviously I didn't notice I'd messaged you before". Fair enough, it happens.
Next bump, get the same inquiry from him again.... same reply...  Poor guy is obviously in such an obsessive state, he's lost his senses....

Also, if you're clearly so interested, why don't you offer me some cash instead..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Selling can be fun but it exposes you to the average buyer's mentality far too much.
> 
> Sold a watch via the forum yesterday that was also listed on eBay since late March and a fellow messages me on eBay "did it sell? Been chasing 1 for awhile". Dude, well you ain't ever going to find one now cause it was the last one in the world, lel.
> 
> Are people retarded? Don't answer that.


OK, I won't answer that.

I've made a living in sales of some sort for 30 years so nothing surprises me any more. You have to make it fun or the fools will wear you down. It's not a game because it involves people's hard-earned money and their emotions, maybe sport is a better term.

I'm always interested in the buyers mentality and what approach they take. Are they hard liners or softies at heart? Everyone has their own style that they learned from Dad or a friend, it can be comical sometimes and a Psych class others. I'd rather sell to an experienced sales guy than anyone, but they can all be entertaining. It's what you make of it, if you think the process is misery it will be.

Everyone should take a basic sales class at some point, it's not all back slapping and slime ball stuff, you will likely learn something that will be helpful in your everyday affairs. Good sales people know the process inside and out, everyone should at least learn the basics.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> OK, I won't answer that.
> 
> I've made a living in sales of some sort for 30 years so nothing surprises me any more. You have to make it fun or the fools will wear you down. It's not a game because it involves people's hard-earned money and their emotions, maybe sport is a better term.
> 
> ...


By and large Americans don't know how to negotiate, its not a part of our culture. I get a large number of low ball offers as compared to my asking price on Ebay, and often when I submit a counter offer it's the end of it. It seems that they are either interested in buying at an unreasonable price, or they are clueless of how to negotiate. Why would they start off at their highest bid anyways? I'm not about to start off with my bottom price unless I'm desperate, in which case I make this the buy price so I don't have to deal with all these queries.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

This WUS runs with the precision of a 6r15!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Selling can be fun but it exposes you to the average buyer's mentality far too much.


 Spot on in relation to the reason we are here. Selling is useful to sort things out after purchasing has gone astray, it is an escape valve for over consumption, but it can easily turn into flipping, which then becomes a vehicle to reinforce the out of control purchasing behavior we are trying to change. The opposite would be hoarding, with it's own issues, and it doesn't address the abstinence issue either.

It's all interrelated, the hobby should be considered in a comprehensive manner, a holistic approach from the beginning, but that is seldom the case for most. This is not a trivial task to ask for of the hobbyist. It's a hobby after all, it's supposed to be a fun and enjoyable activity, a distraction from the everyday grind. The lack of knowledge of any beginner to know what they are getting into, the casual manner in which we decide to take it up, the reason for taking it up being relaxation, pleasure and/or distraction, leads us to stumble from one part of it, one obstacle to another.

We come here due to out of control purchasing, over consumption, WPAC abstinence for a year feels like a penance or punishment. Not fun at all. This is a hobby, it's supposed to be fun. Let's flip this. Let's view it as a healthy period for consideration of a purchase. A long and in depth enjoyable search for one, or a select group of watches that will bring us great and lasting enjoyment for a long time to come.

Strive for complete abstinence during a proper and lengthy pre-purchase evaluation period. What did we find at the end of this period? Does it fit a highly selective criteria for purchase, or do we just find ourselves rotating from one to another? All the what for, how does it fit, etc. considerations discussed here over time apply.

The intent here is not to promote buying, buying and more buyiiiiing, though recognition is due that this is an integral part of the hobby for many or most of us. The intent is to promote a healthy, considered approach to the hobby. A fun way, since many enjoy the hunt, to allow for the enjoyment of the hobby over time. It's alright to purchase a watch(es) every so often in a responsible and controlled manner, a manner that is much more conducive to result in a gratifying outcome instead of regret.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> By and large Americans don't know how to negotiate, its not a part of our culture. I get a large number of low ball offers as compared to my asking price on Ebay, and often when I submit a counter offer it's the end of it. It seems that they are either interested in buying at an unreasonable price, or they are clueless of how to negotiate. Why would they start off at their highest bid anyways? I'm not about to start off with my bottom price unless I'm desperate, in which case I make this the buy price so I don't have to deal with all these queries.


I think that's true, most of us don't know how to negotiate. It's a one and done process for the most part and it mostly results out of fear, ignorance or because it's beneath them to negotiate a sale.

My favorite is when a seller includes as part of the description, "Lowball offers will be ignored.". An offer is an offer, a simple thanks but no thanks would do as a response but many would be surprised by how many lowball offers I've turned into a sale much closer to the asking price just by a little negotiation.

If somebody offers you anything it's generally a sign of real interest and often times it's an experienced buyer just testing the waters to see if you are an experienced seller. How you respond can determine the outcome. I know this isn't always the case and it's just some d-bag trying to steal whatever you're selling but more often than not it can result in a sale. But you have to want to dance the dance and not everyone does or knows how.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

The thing about selling and getting a reasonable return is that it’s a slightly misleading thing. Unless you bought a SS Rolex that has risen steadily in resale price, then the more important thing is the price you buy at not the price you sell at. 

In other words buy at s good price then you will be able to sell it easily. If you paid over the odds in the first place then you will run into the problems you mention above.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> The thing about selling and getting a reasonable return is that it's a slightly misleading thing. Unless you bought a SS Rolex that has risen steadily in resale price, then the more important thing is the price you buy at not the price you sell at.
> 
> In other words buy at s good price then you will be able to sell it easily. If you paid over the odds in the first place then you will run into the problems you mention above.


It's the old trader adage, "You make your money when you buy."


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> It's the old trader adage, "You make your money when you buy."


Very rightly so, if you buy to sell that is. But otherwise its tricky, because that adage certainly is a stimulation to buy the deal rather than the watch... Which is exactly what we are trying to avoid here in WPAC, except if you indeed buy with the intention to sell.

I am certainly suffering the consequences of not buying the deal, now that I'm trying to sell half my collection. But if I had bought the deal, I'd probably be selling 90% of a much larger collection...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Very rightly so, if you buy to sell that is. But otherwise its tricky, because that adage certainly is a stimulation to buy the deal rather than the watch... Which is exactly what we are trying to avoid here in WPAC, except if you indeed buy with the intention to sell.
> 
> I am certainly suffering the consequences of not buying the deal, now that I'm trying to sell half my collection. But if I had bought the deal, I'd probably be selling 90% of a much larger collection...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I disagree. Always buy the watch not the deal. Identify the watch you really want then identify the average price they sell for. Knock 20% off that price and commence the hunt - be disciplined and don't buy it till you get it at that price - all it ensures is that if you ever do sell it then you won't take a bath on it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I disagree. Always buy the watch not the deal. Identify the watch you really want then identify the average price they sell for. Knock 20% off that price and commence the hunt - be disciplined and don't buy it till you get it at that price - all it ensures is that if you ever do sell it then you won't take a bath on it.


20% off? don't you mean 200% off?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> 20% off? don't you mean 200% off?


 how can you get 200% off?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> how can you get 200% off?


Multiply price by .25 ?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Multiply price by .25 ?


Not sure how that math works out? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Multiply price by .25 ?


Lol price x 0.25 means 75% off


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lol price x 0.25 means 75% off


You're right, I meant .33. Not paying attention when I typed.

You're confusing profit margin and markup.

When you're buying sonething worth 3$ for 1$ your markup if you sell for 3$ is 200% and your gross profit margin is 67%. You got 200% off.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You're right, I meant .33. Not paying attention when I typed.
> 
> You're confusing profit margin and markup.
> 
> When you're buying sonething worth 3$ for 1$ your markup if you sell for 3$ is 200% and your gross profit margin is 67%. You got 200% off.


Nooooo. If it's worth 3 and you bought it for 1 you got 67% off. I'm not talking about markup - I'm talking about discount (off the market value) since I'm talking about when you buy it.

The 200% would only come into play if you ever tried to sell it.

The words used were "200 % OFF" so of course that means off the price, which is impossible.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nooooo. If it's worth 3 and you bought it for 1 you got 67% off. I'm not talking about markup - I'm talking about discount (off the market value) since I'm talking about when you buy it.
> 
> The 200% would only come into play if you ever tried to sell it.
> 
> The words used were "200 % OFF" so of course that means off the price, which is impossible.


I didn't buy it from someone selling it for 3. If he did, then I wouldn't have bought it for 1, I'd have bought it for 3. I got it at the stated price from the seller which was 1. So there was no 'discount'. Who would have discounted an item that much? (yes I know, Invicta lol) But I did get 200% off market value.

You don't get 'discounts' off market value. The market value is a fictional aggregate of prices that comes into play when you're selling. You may compare a price to the 'market value' but if someone comes to me and says, look dude you're selling 'above market value' then I'll tell him to take a hike. Or go fly a kite.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Case in point. Got the latest Citizen in an auction for 100$. I expect it would sell for 400$ net if listed tomorrow. That's zero discount for my original purchase (it was an auction w/o a fixed price) and I got 300% off market value with a potential profit margin of 75% for a net profit of 300$.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm so excited by these pricing debates......


----------



## tomshep (Jun 5, 2007)

I regret that I am gloriously unable to contribute much to this discussion. The last _new_ watch I bought was about five years ago although I have picked up a few old cheapies to work on.
Yesterday, my new blue Mako 2 arrived. My partner asked if it was brand new and was incredulous to find it was. "Its a bit blingy for you," she commented.
I wore it to work today and my colleague said "Its a bit blingy for you."
Clearly it doesn't match my sober and refined tastes. (They are right.) but the only work I put into it was to earn the money to buy it so it can stay - as a beater.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

tomshep said:


> I regret that I am gloriously unable to contribute much to this discussion. The last _new_ watch I bought was about five years ago although I have picked up a few old cheapies to work on.
> Yesterday, my new blue Mako 2 arrived. My partner asked if it was brand new and was incredulous to find it was. "Its a bit blingy for you," she commented.
> I wore it to work today and my colleague said "Its a bit blingy for you."
> Clearly it doesn't match my sober and refined tastes. (They are right.) but the only work I put into it was to earn the money to buy it so it can stay - as a beater.


Bling is obviously not you then Tom........


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

tomshep said:


> I regret that I am gloriously unable to contribute much to this discussion. The last _new_ watch I bought was about five years ago although I have picked up a few old cheapies to work on.
> Yesterday, my new blue Mako 2 arrived. My partner asked if it was brand new and was incredulous to find it was. "Its a bit blingy for you," she commented.
> I wore it to work today and my colleague said "Its a bit blingy for you."
> Clearly it doesn't match my sober and refined tastes. (They are right.) but the only work I put into it was to earn the money to buy it so it can stay - as a beater.


Any watch is probably too blingy for Southampton


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Any watch is probably too blingy for Southampton


Southampton can handle a blue Mako 2 I'll have you know........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sorry George. You can’t get 200% off. I understand mark ups and discounts etc perfectly well. The clue is the word “off”. You can’t take 200% off a price. You just can’t. On that note I’m out 🤣


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yay! I won!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sorry George. You can't get 200% off. I understand mark ups and discounts etc perfectly well. The clue is the word "off". You can't take 200% off a price. You just can't. On that note I'm out &#55358;&#56611;


That's called getting paid.



georgefl74 said:


> Yay! I won!


Sorry George, but throwing in the towel is not part of a mathematical equation, unless this is a cultural idiom, mathematically Rusty is right.

You paid $100, market price is $400. 
100 is 25% of 400. This is your acquisition cost, which is a savings of 75% off market price. You did not save 300% or 3 times the market price. 300% of market price is $1200. You are buying for a fraction of market price.

If you sell that 100 watch for 400 you will have sold it for 4 times the price you paid for. Deduct sales price minus cost, leaves you with a profit of 300, which is 3 times what you paid for or 300%.

You did not make 300% on the purchase, you made it on the sale.

If you persist - you win. I'm out, too.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

If I had known math would be required in this club, I am not sure I would have joined 

Doc Savage


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Checking in, riding through Idaho on the way to Yellowstone. I only brought this Hammy and 5 NATOs.

Do you like my wallet? My 6 year old daughter picked it out for me for my last birthday.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I traded a dressy Casio ana-digi to my brother for this snazzy Mickey Mouse watch, which I had on my Amazon wish list anyhow. Net zero.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Case in point. Got the latest Citizen in an auction for 100$. I expect it would sell for 400$ net if listed tomorrow. That's zero discount for my original purchase (it was an auction w/o a fixed price) and I got 300% off market value with a potential profit margin of 75% for a net profit of 300$.


You have officially broken the field of mathematics.

Carry on!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> You have officially broken the field of mathematics.
> 
> Carry on!


Don't mind us too much, we're just bumping the thread on occasion with the untold goal of beating the 'bargains' thread


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> If I had known math would be required in this club, I am not sure I would have joined
> 
> Doc Savage


It's alright Hotblack, mathematics teacher George doesn't know maths either...... b-)

.......next week he'll be proving that 2 + 2 = 1.5 billion. o|


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Don't mind us too much, we're just bumping the thread on occasion with the untold goal of beating the 'bargains' thread


Are we even close?!


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> 20% off? don't you mean 200% off?


I've been meaning to join this thread since the new year began, but if we're getting 200% off watches, i'll be back every day. Bookmarked.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's alright Hotblack, mathematics teacher George doesn't know maths either...... b-)
> 
> .......next week he'll be proving that 2 + 2 = 1.5 billion. o|


Well not next week...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Are we even close?!


Well we were ahead till you unplugged from the Matrix for a month


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well not next week...


That's interesting George. From time to time I get the option of receiving monies in different currencies and having them held on Paypal in those currencies. Always just opted for the balance to all be £sterling. Any reason you chose multi currencies ?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Another one is gone! Tisell Pilot A just sold. That is 5 down in a week 

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> That's interesting George. From time to time I get the option of receiving monies in different currencies and having them held on Paypal in those currencies. Always just opted for the balance to all be £sterling. Any reason you chose multi currencies ?


In some instances sellers sell in USD so PayPal will pay them from my USD funds without getting hit with currency conversion fees. Converting to GBP for you may incur comversion fees two times if you're buying with euro or USD


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> In some instances sellers sell in USD so PayPal will pay them from my USD funds without getting hit with currency conversion fees


Hmm seems a good idea / might think on that


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Another one is gone! Tisell Pilot A just sold. That is 5 down in a week
> 
> Doc Savage


Wow. How you feeling? Liberated? Faint? Sad? Exultant?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Wow. How you feeling? Liberated? Faint? Sad? Exultant?


All of those. But mostly liberated.

The core watches have really floated to the top of the pile and I am enjoying them more as I focus on them.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

guyinwatch said:


> I've been meaning to join this thread since the new year began, but if we're getting 200% off watches, i'll be back every day. Bookmarked.


Only George is getting 200% off (in his fantasy maths land).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Another one is gone! Tisell Pilot A just sold. That is 5 down in a week
> 
> Doc Savage


Well done! How many are left?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Well done! How many are left?


26 remaining. My goal is to get down to 20.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Only George is getting 200% off (in his fantasy maths land).


Sshhhh...you're blocking my recruitment effort


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> 26 remaining. My goal is to get down to 20.
> 
> Doc Savage


Nice Doc, at this rate you'll be there in 2 weeks. 
I'm a bit jealous. I've been struggling selling 6 watches since 2 months, 3 still available....
There's one I might be overcharging a bit for, but the others just get very little interest... Guess I should've sticked to forum favorites huh...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Nice Doc, at this rate you'll be there in 2 weeks.
> I'm a bit jealous. I've been struggling selling 6 watches since 2 months, 3 still available....
> There's one I might be overcharging a bit for, but the others just get very little interest... Guess I should've sticked to forum favorites huh...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks.

I've been lucky in the first few sales exactly because they are forum favorites. I expect the last six will not go as quickly...

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> 26 remaining. My goal is to get down to 20.
> 
> Doc Savage


Identified the 6 remaining to be chopped?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Nice Doc, at this rate you'll be there in 2 weeks.
> I'm a bit jealous. I've been struggling selling 6 watches since 2 months, 3 still available....
> There's one I might be overcharging a bit for, but the others just get very little interest... Guess I should've sticked to forum favorites huh...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ok top tip. You can thank me later . Join a Facebook group for the brands you have. You will "e-meet" some great people but they will all have one thing in common.....they love that brand. I'm sure you will get a lot of interest in your pieces there rather than the more generic Ebay listing.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Identified the 6 remaining to be chopped?


I have ID'd three of the last six (Squale 1545, Glycine Combat Sub Gold/Blue, and the Combat Sub Aquarius). Just have to figure out those last three...

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Good going Doc

Hey fellows, need some strap suggestions for this one. Something sporty and sweatproof










Thinking of something like this one but they only make it for 22/24mm


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks, George.

I think a thick black NATO/ZULU would be perfect with that. It's pretty difficult to match a dial color like that, and black would go with both the dial and the case color very nicely.

Either way, it's a beautiful watch.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Good going Doc
> 
> Hey fellows, need some strap suggestions for this one. Something sporty and sweatproof
> 
> ...


Go funky. Teal stingray with red stitching.....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Go funky. Teal stingray with red stitching.....


Thought about getting a stingray strap before. Maybe black stingray could work too.

I'll put it on some black straps later to check it out. Black should work, like the Doc said. Maybe with green stitching to compliment the dial.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok top tip. You can thank me later . Join a Facebook group for the brands you have. You will "e-meet" some great people but they will all have one thing in common.....they love that brand. I'm sure you will get a lot of interest in your pieces there rather than the more generic Ebay listing.


Hmm, that's an idea that hasn't crossed my mind before. Was kind of in the process of de-facebooking my life though.. but might be worth a shot, especially for the citizen, that doesn't seem to garner interest here nor on ebay, despite close to bargain pricing...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Helloooo wpacers...

See some new faces around, seems the abstinence became a trend lately..

... And I serously suspect that half od WUS buyers has WPAC subscribed just for the heads up on collection cuts..

Nice job on downsizing by some members and some highlander mathematics lately...  Hornet is surprisingly calm.. Something fishy... Mr.C is no where to be found.. He will be back next month with new "this is the one" watch..

I am again busy with starting my own shop and have not been around.

I have been wearing this.. Well... Almost all the time. The modest stock SKX on slightly snug jubilee.










And no problem with it. It is simplest, solid built, no worries watch out there. The watch equivalent of Toyota Corolla. It just runs. And my specimen very accurately.

Can I live with one watch?

Me?

The one that got some issues with collection under 20 pieces?

It seems so.. So... Follow my example.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Helloooo wpacers...
> 
> See some new faces around, seems the abstinence became a trend lately..
> 
> ...


Those yellow Asics and the SKX+Jubilee are on point good brother


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

TJ Boogie said:


> Those yellow Asics and the SKX+Jubilee are on point good brother


Actually Onitsuka Tiger.

There is local outlet that has deadstock of Tiger at serious low prices. These ones were 24$ or something...

I have... 6 or 7 pair of Onitsuka sneakers


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> You're right, I meant .33. Not paying attention when I typed.
> 
> You're confusing profit margin and markup.
> 
> When you're buying sonething worth 3$ for 1$ your markup if you sell for 3$ is 200% and your gross profit margin is 67%. You got 200% off.


George... You are from Greece, right?

Now I understand why you go bankrupt as country occasionaly....


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Actually Onitsuka Tiger.
> 
> There is local outlet that has deadstock of Tiger at serious low prices. These ones were 24$ or something...
> 
> I have... 6 or 7 pair of Onitsuka sneakers


NICEEEE I've seen those for $70+ here


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Helloooo wpacers...
> 
> See some new faces around, seems the abstinence became a trend lately..
> 
> ...


I'm just busy working brother Sinner.............


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm just busy working brother Sinner.............


Good good...

Idle mind is devils playground...


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Phew, had a real strong urge to buy yesterday, and worse one that I would have had to go over my watch fund and dip into credit for. Fortunately I was able to resist the urge long enough to get distracted and it went away. Just like quitting smoking!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Phew, had a real strong urge to buy yesterday, and worse one that I would have had to go over my watch fund and dip into credit for. Fortunately I was able to resist the urge long enough to get distracted and it went away. Just like quitting smoking!


Awesome! I know the feeling in both regards, it's tough -- but man it pays off (literally and figuratively!)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmmm...simple black nylon works well. 19mm so bit of a headache but nylon bends so 20mm will fit.

I'll just try out a couple of funky colored perlons. Sinner's paying anyway, what do I care?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Smaug said:


> Checking in, riding through Idaho on the way to Yellowstone. I only brought this Hammy and 5 NATOs.
> 
> Do you like my wallet? My 6 year old daughter picked it out for me for my last birthday.


Best wallet ever. Your baby girl has exceptional tastes in both menswear and video game consoles. Obviously signs of good parenting. Well done mate!



georgefl74 said:


> Don't mind us too much, we're just bumping the thread on occasion with the untold goal of beating the 'bargains' thread


Oh...._that _thread. I think at least 6 or 7 of the "guilty pleasures" came from that brothel. I had to unsubscribe.



RLextherobot said:


> Phew, had a real strong urge to buy yesterday, and worse one that I would have had to go over my watch fund and dip into credit for. Fortunately I was able to resist the urge long enough to get distracted and it went away. Just like quitting smoking!


Sh*t. Is that a WPAC requirement as well? Do vaping/e-cigs still count as smoking? And perhaps the occasional cigar and/or "other relaxing organic combustible?" I'm voting NO so I may continue to proudly describe myself as an X-smoker. Can I get a second? Please. :-d


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> (...)
> Sh*t. Is that a WPAC requirement as well? Do vaping/e-cigs still count as smoking? And perhaps the occasional cigar and/or "other relaxing organic combustible?" I'm voting NO so I may continue to proudly describe myself as an X-smoker. Can I get a second? Please. :-d


Vaping counts as smoking, and smart-watches count as watch buying. No digging for loopholes mister.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

TJ Boogie said:


> Awesome! I know the feeling in both regards, it's tough -- but man it pays off (literally and figuratively!)


For real. When I quit smoking 4-5 years back, one of my strategies was to take the money I would have spent on smokes and put it aside every week. It added up quick and was a good incentive not to backslide.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Sh*t. Is that a WPAC requirement as well? Do vaping/e-cigs still count as smoking? And perhaps the occasional cigar and/or "other relaxing organic combustible?" I'm voting NO so I may continue to proudly describe myself as an X-smoker. Can I get a second? Please. :-d


Hahaha, as a dude who enjoys and uses organic combustibles (pretty much legal now here in Soviet Canuckistan) to help manage anxiety issues, I'm not gonna judge. Just stay away from those coffin nails!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> For real. When I quit smoking 4-5 years back, one of my strategies was to take the money I would have spent on smokes and put it aside every week. It added up quick and was a good incentive not to backslide.


Too bad that strategy will probably not quite work for this addiction.... Piling unused money aside somewhere is not going to make abstinence easier for watches...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> For real. When I quit smoking 4-5 years back, one of my strategies was to take the money I would have spent on smokes and put it aside every week. It added up quick and was a good incentive not to backslide.


I feel you, I don't even know how much they cost now, they were up there when I quit back in the day -- I just put the money aside for aircraft hydraulics (for lowrider cars). It's amazing how fast the body heals itself.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmmm...simple black nylon works well. 19mm so bit of a headache but nylon bends so 20mm will fit.
> 
> I'll just try out a couple of funky colored perlons. Sinner's paying anyway, what do I care?


oh you cheeky btard... LOL


----------



## tomshep (Jun 5, 2007)

You need a watch in Southampton in order to visit Portsmouth where none of the locals would give you the time of day (because they don't know how.)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

tomshep said:


> You need a watch in Southampton in order to visit Portsmouth where none of the locals would give you the time of day (because they don't know how.)


In-locality joke warning required.....?!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmmm...simple black nylon works well. 19mm so bit of a headache but nylon bends so 20mm will fit.
> 
> I'll just try out a couple of funky colored perlons. Sinner's paying anyway, what do I care?


That looks sharp.

Doc Savage


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> Actually Onitsuka Tiger.
> 
> There is local outlet that has deadstock of Tiger at serious low prices. These ones were 24$ or something...
> 
> I have... 6 or 7 pair of Onitsuka sneakers


Nice skx but super jealous of the price on the oni tsukas

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Actually Onitsuka Tiger.
> 
> There is local outlet that has deadstock of Tiger at serious low prices. These ones were 24$ or something...
> *
> I have... 6 or 7 pair of Onitsuka sneakers*


That explains it.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

This is another one of the watches I am considering.

I originally wanted a radio atomic one, but that itch was scratched sometime ago by way of a G-Shock. Killed two birds with one stone on that one, not interested in any other radio or G-Shock.

I have been patiently considering a GPS watch for a long time, waiting for prices to come down along with a style that I like. Have passed a few great deals, it would have been a case of buying the deal and trying to force myself to like it, not ideal at all. I am much better at this now than I used to be.

Been watching and liking this particular model since it came out in black and blue. Perpetual calendar, really like that. They left out a couple numbers on the dial but at least they had the sense not to slap the day/multi function dial on top of dial hour numbers butcher shop style, chopping numbers off, pet peeve of mine.

I still need to take a look at it in person and wait for the right price if I decide on it. But you never know when a great deal may pop up, so best to be prepared. Bash hard.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

What's with the two buttons? Is it a chronograph?

Also. Dat crown


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Also. Dat crown


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> This is another one of the watches I am considering.
> 
> I originally wanted a radio atomic one, but that itch was scratched sometime ago by way of a G-Shock. Killed two birds with one stone on that one, not interested in any other radio or G-Shock.
> 
> ...


Great watches, but they are BIG. And they don't resell.... Have been trying to sell mine (older one, F100 with more angular design), because of the size (awesome watch in every other aspect). Been trying to sell for almost a year now. Its regularly sold new at €1300, but got it at €800. Which I thought was a pretty good deal, couldn't find any better at that point. Now not being able to sell at €650 on ebay... Which I thought was a pretty damn good price for the watch that looks like new... Went as low as €500 on f29, not a single inquiry....

So be absolutely sure you like it. Try it on. It won't be easy to get rid of without a massive loss...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

What’s the deal with it having GPS?
Just as timekeeping functionality, or giving you useful position info?
If it’s just for time, it seems daft to bulk out a watch that much for no gain over radio-controlled accuracy (unless you’re beyond radio coverage)


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> What's the deal with it having GPS?
> Just as timekeeping functionality, or giving you useful position info?
> If it's just for time, it seems daft to bulk out a watch that much for no gain over radio-controlled accuracy (unless you're beyond radio coverage)


That also ^^ An RC watch can be had for €200, is as accurate as GPS as long as you live in the right region. Can be had in decent sizes (GPS is 44mm minimum). 
If you are going to travel to places where there is no radio reception, the watch is still quartz accurate, callibrated to radio signal before you left. 
The only scenario where GPS truly has more value, is when you live in an area without an atomic clock radio signal.
Also I am not sure if this is the case with the latest citizen gps movements, so correct me if I'm wrong, but at least with the older ones its not like it is tracking your location and automatically adjusting your time zone. Once they figure that out, then at last there is a definite improvement over RC.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh great, GPS. More things that can go wrong.

I don't trust those gizmos. A simple, well-executed quartz can keep extremely accurate time till the next daylight savings time change. And its practically bullet-proof.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dude. You can change that crown for 2nd gear cog in transmission of Ford truck 


In need offcourse .


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

We are 1000 replies behind but it isn't really fair. They have a guy that posts ali**press $30 specials just about every day. And they think that reposting the massdrop deal that everyone on that thread already gets the email for counts as a deal.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Bash hard.
> 
> View attachment 13222749


It even says "No" in red letters on the dial near 12 o'clock.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Right, so it seems that my job switch is finally happening come Wednesday.

Which leaves me in a very bad position with an excellent excuse to buy something special "to mark the occasion" and enough $$ on the Paypal fund to do so.

There's even a candidate unicorn flagging his tail. Tough days ahead.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It even says "No" in red letters on the dial near 12 o'clock.





PetWatch said:


> View attachment 13222749


ROFL!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> This is another one of the watches I am considering.
> 
> I originally wanted a radio atomic one, but that itch was scratched sometime ago by way of a G-Shock. Killed two birds with one stone on that one, not interested in any other radio or G-Shock.
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for the latest kit too, but deep down you already know the answer.

You don't need this watch. In fact, you don't even _want _this watch. Not really.

My $60 G-shock (solar, 6-band RC) does everything this watch can do (and more) with the exception of a GPS uplink that no one outside of some desolate mountain range in the middle of Nowhere-stan will ever need. You also have an RC solar g-shock, so you already know this as well.

Also (flamesuit on the ready):

-You'd be better off spending your money on Justin Bieber concerts (which you would probably enjoy more than this watch), or better yet, burning it. There's a reason most of these overwrought, gimmicky, tech for tech sake Eco-drives end up at TJ Maxx with a 70% markdown. I think I paid $150 for my Nighthawk on coupon day. And that was still 50% too much.

-Chrono pushers with no chrono is the horological equivalent of a fake hood scoop on a car. Or a push-up bra. Looks great from a distance, but always ends in disappointment when you realize you've been had.

-300 characters of text on that dial, yet their still missing half the hour marker/numbers? Terrible.

-Do you _really _want a watch that's being sued for patent infringement by a Reeses peanut butter cup? Of course not.









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I can see why you like it but if you'll step back and view it as a whole you can see very quickly why you should just drop it and leave it alone.

It's kind of like the awkward teenager who is just starting to go through puberty. It's got a few whiskers on his chin, some muscles are starting to peek through, and he doesn't sound like his sister anymore. But he is certainly not getting a modeling contract just yet.

This watch is much the same it's got a lot of the right bits and pieces but it just doesn't come together well. It's a bit like a design that was half finished and then accounting push it out the door cuz they had to make some sales numbers.

I really want to like it but I just can't


PetWatch said:


> This is another one of the watches I am considering.
> 
> I originally wanted a radio atomic one, but that itch was scratched sometime ago by way of a G-Shock. Killed two birds with one stone on that one, not interested in any other radio or G-Shock.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I can see why you like it but if you'll step back and view it as a whole you can see very quickly why you should just drop it and leave it alone.
> 
> It's kind of like the awkward teenager who is just starting to go through puberty. It's got a few whiskers on his chin, some muscles are starting to peek through, and he doesn't sound like his sister anymore. But he is certainly not getting a modeling contract just yet.
> 
> ...


Actually that's a good analogy in a broader sense for GPS watches. The technology isn't mature yet. They don't seem to be able to make them smaller than 44mm yet. And when you look at the functions, you can discover some quirks - no automatic time zone change, despite using the Geo POSITIONING System; the fact you need to set a time zone at all; no automatic DST - which shows they needed to make some compromises on functionality versus size (which I'm guessing is mainly related to power consumption). 
The technology has reached puberty, meaning it can do things on its own, but not without superviosion yet... Useful, but not for its full potential yet. You'd let them clean your truck, but not drive it yet.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Actually that's a good analogy in a broader sense for GPS watches. The technology isn't mature yet. They don't seem to be able to make them smaller than 44mm yet. And when you look at the functions, you can discover some quirks - no automatic time zone change, despite using the Geo POSITIONING System; the fact you need to set a time zone at all; no automatic DST - which shows they needed to make some compromises on functionality versus size (which I'm guessing is mainly related to power consumption).
> The technology has reached puberty, meaning it can do things on its own, but not without superviosion yet... Useful, but not for its full potential yet. You'd let them clean your truck, but not drive it yet.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes they can actually, for some time now
https://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2012-08/first-watch-can-set-itself-anywhere


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Yes they can actually, for some time now
> https://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2012-08/first-watch-can-set-itself-anywhere


Hm ok, then I don't know why citizen doesn't... Just interpolated the specs from my citizen.
Still a BIG watch though. Tried an astron on, too much for me. The citizen still had a cool somewhat sleak design, but it couldn't hide its size either.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

On a further note though, think its interesting what Casio is trying with their Bluetooth watches - taking your phone as a reference for accurate time. Makes more sense today than a GPS watch. 
Taking the time out of your pocket on your wrist, but leaving all the distractions of your phone inside your pocket.

Still too large though....

[Edit: i realize that last statement is not entirely true, since Casio's bluetooth watches also relay notifications, but I suppose that can be turned off.]

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Right, so it seems that my job switch is finally happening come Wednesday.
> 
> Which leaves me in a very bad position with an excellent excuse to buy something special "to mark the occasion" and enough $$ on the Paypal fund to do so.
> 
> There's even a candidate unicorn flagging his tail. Tough days ahead.


Job switch Ehm...

I have started a whole new company.

My advice : get some local brandy and sixpack of beer. Stay home. Get drunk.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Purple Hayz, OT: Tis 6th gen is crazy -- all forged internals, short-block supercharged LT1, 1238whp and 938 lb-ft of torque --- 8.8 seconds


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Just a quick update from the one watch guy. The cheapo bracelet arrived but was 20mm not the 19mm it was supposed to be. Got my money back as was told I did not need to send it back to Hong Kong. I ordered the correct Hamilton bracelet part number H605765104 which arrived today and is wonderful. Posted pictures on my review thread.
So as it stands you should not be hearing from me as there will nothing but boring same watch, same bracelet, same wrist reports for the rest of the year.









Bought the timegrapher and checked out the Hami then decided to send the timegrapher back and buy the bracelet. You are all caught up.

ps. I sent the 20mm bracelet back to Hong Kong anyway with the message that I am a Christian and sent it back to glorify God.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

It came up

I was weak

I was getting frustrated waiting on the Tudor's (still no call)

Still got enough for the gmt but the bb58 budget a tad fractured so I guess I need to sell more again.

Bash away but the deeds done ?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

For a moment, I thought the first picture was the face. I was all ready to crap all over it. However, as a back, it looks decorated and elegant. I do like it.

The front, however, is a different story. I just don't care for offset hands. Really throws me off. Don't get me wrong, I've seen much, much worse in this area. But even when it is done well, like I think it is here, it still seems lopsided and awkward. It would really annoy me.


Doc Savage


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It came up
> 
> I was weak
> 
> ...


Good god man, that's exquisite... The finish on that Glashutte's movement is impeccable. The beveled edges are quite impressive. Well done!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

This is one of the preorders I made before joining WPAC. It came in today - a Nodus Retrospect. The first two are stock photos. I took the lume shot.

If possible, do your best to convince me to sell it.

316L stainless steel case, polished surfaces except for brushed lug tops

40.5mm width | 12.5mm thickness (14.5mm including crystal)

49mm lug-to-lug | 22mm lug width | 7mm crown diameter

Seiko (SII) NH35A movement.(regulated in four positions)

Sapphire crystal | Double-domed with blue AR on underside

Inward-sloping steel bezel insert with engraved markings | 120-click uni-directional bezel

SuperLuminova C3 (green) lume | Lumed logo

Drilled-through lugs










Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This is one of the preorders I made before joining WPAC. It came in today - a Nodus Retrospect. The first two are stock photos. I took the lume shot.
> 
> If possible, do your best to convince me to sell it.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Decent lume. No crown guard. Discrete date aperture with colored date wheel. I like it actually


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> For a moment, I thought the first picture was the face. I was all ready to crap all over it. However, as a back, it looks decorated and elegant. I do like it.
> 
> The front, however, is a different story. I just don't care for offset hands. Really throws me off. Don't get me wrong, I've seen much, much worse in this area. But even when it is done well, like I think it is here, it still seems lopsided and awkward. It would really annoy me.
> 
> Doc Savage


It's marmite I guess. The design of their pano series is geared round the golden ratio which is everywhere around us so the first glance of it being offset and askew becomes a growing satisfaction as it's in our DNA that things formed in the ratio are pleasing in their proportions to our brains. Apparently


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It came up
> 
> I was weak
> 
> ...


Can't really bash something that's not my style. I realize there are there people who like this sort of thing so to each his own.

What would bug me however is that German propensity to create monstrosities out of 2+ totally unrelated words that's at play here. Panoreserve. Panoramadatum. Gangreserve. Immediately reminds me why I hate listening to German.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Doc, I'm useless at dissuading purchases. But check this out: Per the rules you signed up for WPAC, your collection, and your financial situation (whatever it may be), is it something you really want/need in your watch box? Or do you have a diver/other divers to scratch that itch? 
OR
Considering the 1-in-1-out policy, you could liquidate 1 of your current pieces, and pick up the Nodus?
OR
Make it your purchase for 2018...

Otherwise you'll really have to listen to your heart, and decide if you really really really need to have it. We're all in WPAC for a reason good brother.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This is one of the preorders I made before joining WPAC. It came in today - a Nodus Retrospect. The first two are stock photos. I took the lume shot.
> 
> If possible, do your best to convince me to sell it.
> 
> ...


Meh. Its an OK, low-tier diver. Truth is you've got better watches that you'll reach for in the box. Nothing wrong with the watch, don't get me wrong, its just that the field is very congested in your collection. It can punch above its weight but not that much.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Can't really bash something that's not my style. I realize there are there people who like this sort of thing so to each his own.
> 
> What would bug me however is that German propensity to create monstrosities out of 2+ totally unrelated words that's at play here. Panoreserve. Panoramadatum. Gangreserve. Immediately reminds me why I hate listening to German.


Well one good thing...

It means my numbers have dropped to 21 now. YTD minus 5 watches. That's after the arrivals


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This is one of the preorders I made before joining WPAC.


Doc,

You paid $300 for a whole lot of watch. Not much to talk you out of.

But George is right in questioning if you will really reach for this when you have better choices in your box already. I haven't kept up with your collection but I'm sure George is right.

If you won't wear it past the honeymoon period why bother keeping it?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doc,
> 
> You paid $300 for a whole lot of watch. Not much to talk you out of.
> 
> ...


This is for sure, the Nodus watches have always had enormous value. And I think they look fantastic (+ the specs are right on).


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doc,
> 
> You paid $300 for a whole lot of watch. Not much to talk you out of.
> 
> ...


Great points.

There's no doubt this is a helluva lot of watch for the money. The fact that it doesn't hack is probably the only downside to the watch that I see so far. As for how often I will wear it - I couldn't say just yet. Give me a few more days, and I will have a better idea.

I felt a little sheepish joining WPAC when I still had pre-ordered watches inbound. It's kind of strange, swearing off buying anything new and still getting to enjoy new watches arrive a few more times. I'm sure that is playing into my strong desire to find a reason to dislike it.

Doc Savage


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Great points.
> 
> There's no doubt this is a helluva lot of watch for the money. The fact that it doesn't hack is probably the only downside to the watch that I see so far. As for how often I will wear it - I couldn't say just yet. Give me a few more days, and I will have a better idea.
> 
> ...


The NH35 does hack. The retrospect hacks and handwinds no problem.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I've read about the golden ratio before. IIRC, it works in some applications, and is less effective in others. I'm not saying it does or does not work for the watch, but the offset thing does still bug me. But then again, I don't even like independent second hand dials underneath the main hands, either. 

So it might just be me 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> The NH35 does hack. The retrospect hacks and handwinds no problem.
> 
> View attachment 13224871


LOL I thought the NH35 was supposed to hack. This particular one, however, does not.

Thanks for solving the keep/don't keep question.

Doc Savage


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If it isnt working, contact Nodus, they will fix it under warranty.


Hotblack Desiato said:


> LOL I thought the NH35 was supposed to hack. This particular one, however, does not.
> 
> Thanks for solving the keep/don't keep question.
> 
> Doc Savage


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> If it isnt working, contact Nodus, they will fix it under warranty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Or send it back for refund


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


>


'Oi! You and whose army?'
They're me gangreserve'

Golden section or no, that still looks like a selection box of hands and bits of dials thrown at a watch face to me
Sorry Rusty, I'm with Doc on this one


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Or send it back for refund


Bingo

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Hm ok, then I don't know why citizen doesn't... Just interpolated the specs from my citizen.
> Still a BIG watch though. Tried an astron on, too much for me. The citizen still had a cool somewhat sleak design, but it couldn't hide its size either.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Citizen F150 does automatically change time and date according to signal.

To answer another question, you get a watch that will be accurate to fractions of a second on a daily basis.

Gimmick? Who's to say.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you gents for a good and thorough feedback. About a year ago I took a look at another one of these GPS watches, found it big and heavy which is not necessarily an auto deal killer for me, just didn't connect. I still want to take a look at it, but I won't be actively trying to find it. You guys have actually discouraged me from an active search at this time, no small achievement, so pat yourselves on the back. For the time being I will stick with my toothpaste tube cap, my Reese's peanut butter cups......... and Bieber? NO thanks.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> It came up
> 
> I was weak
> 
> ...


Alright, where to start.

 Just Joking, I know you've had your eyes on something similar for a long time. Great watch! Enjoy! 
Amazing how much you have to pay these days to get a bit of gold on a watch.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This is one of the preorders I made before joining WPAC. It came in today - a Nodus Retrospect. The first two are stock photos. I took the lume shot.
> 
> If possible, do your best to convince me to sell it.
> 
> ...


Purchased under out of control buying frenzy. You have a long list of specifications. No mention of true attraction or fit in your collection = Dump!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's marmite I guess. The design of their pano series is geared round the golden ratio which is everywhere around us so the first glance of it being offset and askew becomes a growing satisfaction as it's in our DNA that things formed in the ratio are pleasing in their proportions to our brains. Apparently


What?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Whoops someone already made that joke


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Purple Hayz, OT: Tis 6th gen is crazy -- all forged internals, short-block supercharged LT1, 1238whp and 938 lb-ft of torque --- 8.8 seconds
> 
> View attachment 13224595
> 
> View attachment 13224599


Saw one of these last night when I was out with some mates, it looked and sounded fantastic.

......was so disappointed when I noticed the owner wearing an apple watch


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Just a quick update from the one watch guy. The cheapo bracelet arrived but was 20mm not the 19mm it was supposed to be. Got my money back as was told I did not need to send it back to Hong Kong. I ordered the correct Hamilton bracelet part number H605765104 which arrived today and is wonderful. Posted pictures on my review thread.
> So as it stands you should not be hearing from me as there will nothing but boring same watch, same bracelet, same wrist reports for the rest of the year.
> 
> View attachment 13224641
> ...


.......good for you USC.

Sweepstake on when he's back everyone? ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It came up
> 
> I was weak
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan Rusty, but it ain't going on my wrist is it.......

You'll need to elaborate on the ratios stuff, I'm not totally convinced :think:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Just a quick update from the one watch guy. The cheapo bracelet arrived but was 20mm not the 19mm it was supposed to be. Got my money back as was told I did not need to send it back to Hong Kong. I ordered the correct Hamilton bracelet part number H605765104 which arrived today and is wonderful. Posted pictures on my review thread.
> So as it stands you should not be hearing from me as there will nothing but boring same watch, same bracelet, same wrist reports for the rest of the year.
> 
> View attachment 13224641
> ...


Nice USC, I must say, that actually looks pretty good on the bracelet. And aren't you glad you did not buy an extra watch with that?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It came up
> 
> I was weak
> 
> ...


Well, of all classy watches from glashutte, this is not what I would have gone with.... That dial looks like they were just unpacking all the parts from the plastic, and accidentally dropped them on the dial. And then thought, oh what the heck, let's call it a day. Send the watch out and be done with it, someone will like it with our name on it anyway. /care

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Citizen F150 does automatically change time and date according to signal.
> 
> To answer another question, you get a watch that will be accurate to fractions of a second on a daily basis.
> 
> Gimmick? Who's to say.


Yes they all do that, but also according to location? If so, then the F150 made a bigger leap from the F100 than I realized.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm not a fan Rusty, but it ain't going on my wrist is it.......
> 
> You'll need to elaborate on the ratios stuff, I'm not totally convinced :think:







Basically the exact same ratio appears everywhere from wavelengths to Skelton's to plants to buildings even in music scores. Pretty fascinating stuff tbh. Anyway the same ratio was applied during the design of the watch. Also worth a search is da Vinci's vitruvian man and the golden ratio. It's quite eerie the more you think about it.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Squale 1545 and Glycine Gold Combat Sub are gone!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Basically the exact same ratio appears everywhere from wavelengths to Skelton's to plants to buildings even in music scores. Pretty fascinating stuff tbh. Anyway the same ratio was applied during the design of the watch. Also worth a search is da Vinci's vitruvian man and the golden ratio. It's quite eerie the more you think about it.


OK, but I'm not sure it works with this watch......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Squale 1545 and Glycine Gold Combat Sub are gone!


Good work soldier


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Review: Glashütte Original PanoReserve?Pursuit of Color and Harmony - watchuseek.com

Its been discussed before and its just a thing - it exists. I do totally understand that its marmite and not to all tastes. But if it calls to you its a strong call


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Basically the exact same ratio appears everywhere from wavelengths to Skelton's to plants to buildings even in music scores. Pretty fascinating stuff tbh. Anyway the same ratio was applied during the design of the watch. Also worth a search is da Vinci's vitruvian man and the golden ratio. It's quite eerie the more you think about it.


... Riiight.

Sorry Rusty but I cant imagine you with that on wrist anymore than I can Imagine myself with Reverso.

As much as it is great watch it does not suite you.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ... Riiight.
> 
> Sorry Rusty but I cant imagine you with that on wrist anymore than I can Imagine myself with Reverso.
> 
> As much as it is great watch it does not suite you.


It'll be on the wrist Monday - but am curious. How can you think it doesn't suit me when you haven't met me or seen me or even know what I look like? Hmm odd


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

You wear Sports watches all the time.

This one goes with white shirt, cufflinks and not matching scarf.

I can Imagine Mr. C with it..


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> You wear Sports watches all the time.
> 
> This one goes with white shirt, cufflinks and not matching scarf.
> 
> I can Imagine Mr. C with it..










tbh these 4 get most wrist time with me and I wear a suit 5 days a week - with cuff links - so..... not sure where that's coming from but ok.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Tough one are we Rusty...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Hornet:
I'm the worst excuse goin down the pike for watch abstainance.
Fell off the NBZ wago and bought my 31st watch a few weeks
ago. The devil made me do it (Again!!!!)

Gotta Citizen 1410 Field EcoDrive watch!!! Luvin this watch.

Sorry I can't commit to NBZ. Weakness in my character I suspect.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Tough one are we Rusty...


What you mean? You lost me. I wear suits s lot and tend to wear dressier sorts more recently. Tough? Dunno. Lost me


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

NBZ? No Buy Zelos?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> tbh these 4 get most wrist time with me and I wear a suit 5 days a week - with cuff links - so..... not sure where that's coming from but ok.


You know what comes next, right? Now you have the dress watch for the suit and one of those will start getting less and less wrist time. Then you'll think, 'hey, I'm not wearing X watch all that much any more so let's sell it'. Then you flip the DaVinci watch and you start miss X watch.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

If this diver was 39mm case size I doubt I would ever remove it from my wrist. 

Still no purchases since March and I enjoy a small rotation of 4 Seiko total one of which is Grand. Nothing appeals to me that is within financial reach as a cash purchase.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> What you mean? You lost me. I wear suits s lot and tend to wear dressier sorts more recently. Tough? Dunno. Lost me


Bollocks. You just justify yourself. Well.. I would wear it up side down anyway


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Bollocks. You just justify yourself. Well.. I would wear it up side down anyway


Upside down sounds about right

I guess i I'm just not sophisticated enough but a top tier watch to my liking simply doesn't exist. I find all those design extremes quite funny.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Bollocks. You just justify yourself. Well.. I would wear it up side down anyway





RustyBin5 said:


> What you mean? You lost me. I wear suits s lot and tend to wear dressier sorts more recently. Tough? Dunno. Lost me


Are you two going to have another spat........?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Hornet:
> I'm the worst excuse goin down the pike for watch abstainance.
> Fell off the NBZ wago and bought my 31st watch a few weeks
> ago. The devil made me do it (Again!!!!)
> ...


NBZ?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> If this diver was 39mm case size I doubt I would ever remove it from my wrist.
> 
> Still no purchases since March and I enjoy a small rotation of 4 Seiko total one of which is Grand. Nothing appeals to me that is within financial reach as a cash purchase.


Yeah, the SBDC051/053 is a beautiful watch........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you two going to have another spat........?


Lol no I just have no idea what he's asking?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Purchased under out of control buying frenzy. You have a long list of specifications. No mention of true attraction or fit in your collection = Dump!


x2. No need to unwrap even. Can list as BNIB.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Purple Hayz, OT: Tis 6th gen is crazy -- all forged internals, short-block supercharged LT1, 1238whp and 938 lb-ft of torque --- 8.8 seconds
> 
> View attachment 13224595
> 
> View attachment 13224599


Sweet Christmas! An 8 second street car that eats Demons & Shelbies for breakfast.

Count me in.

Now if I can just get junior's car seat b/w the roll bars... :-d;-)b-)


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It came up
> 
> I was weak
> 
> ...


Rusty I couldn't bash that GO even if I wanted to. It'd be like sh*t talking the Mona Lisa.

Beautiful get, man.

What else you packing in the stable and/or planning?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Rusty I couldn't bash that GO even if I wanted to. It'd be like sh*t talking the Mona Lisa.
> 
> Beautiful get, man.
> 
> What else you packing in the stable and/or planning?


Thanks. The Tudor gmt if the call ever comes. I'd sold 6 watches to get these two - first time ever I have 3 spaces on the watch box and no plans to fill the gaps.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Now what is all this... WPAC member slips, even asks for a bash himself. All I see is gentle compliments. 
In an AA meeting you don't give a guy a pat on the shoulder if he opens an exquisit old whisky. No matter how fine it tastes...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aaaalrighty then...

I know it reminded me of something...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Aaaalrighty then...
> 
> I know it reminded me of something...


Fossil homage, who'd a thunk it.........

.......the back reminds me of cogsworth in beauty and the beast.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Aaaalrighty then...
> 
> I know it reminded me of something...


?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Srsly. It has wipers and double fog lights.

Looks like bad Merc tuning.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> It came up
> 
> I was weak
> 
> ...


Lovely and a great brand.

I wouldn't bash this even if it was a prospective purchase, I can't bash this as the deed is done.

Anything more than a minor critique based on personal opinion seems in poor taste to me, wear it in good health Rusty.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Yes they all do that, but also according to location? If so, then the F150 made a bigger leap from the F100 than I realized.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes, according to the manual:
Receives location and time information sent from GPS satellites and adjusts the time and calendar on the watch automatically, though DST is not a part of the GPS signal.

I like to add that these GPS watches are the most accurately precise mass produced watches on the planet on a global scale. When you consider that they will only be off for fractions of a second on a daily basis over the course of years, they are unrivaled. Seems to me the cutting edge of watch time keeping precision, even though they are not generally "approved" by the WIS "connoisseurs".



Wimads said:


> Now what is all this... WPAC member slips, even asks for a bash himself. All I see is gentle compliments.
> In an AA meeting you don't give a guy a pat on the shoulder if he opens an exquisit old whisky. No matter how fine it tastes...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


You're right. I changed my mind Rusty.









Here is the reason you get something like this:
"A fashion accessory, fun timepiece and a style statement"

You buy the darn thing cause you like the darn thing, period. No need to fall for the mumbo jumbo.

https://www.fastcodesign.com/3044877/the-golden-ratio-designs-biggest-myth


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Squale 1545 and Glycine Gold Combat Sub are gone!


I spoke too soon - the Combat Sub buyer flaked. He made an offer, I accepted it, then he went silent. I PMed him the next day, and he backed out o|


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Lovely and a great brand.
> 
> I wouldn't bash this even if it was a prospective purchase, I can't bash this as the deed is done.
> 
> Anything more than a minor critique based on personal opinion seems in poor taste to me, wear it in good health Rusty.


Thanks JC. But it's all good. I actually requested a bashing since I need punished . The boys can always be relied on too come up with one


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I spoke too soon - the Combat Sub buyer flaked. He made an offer, I accepted it, then he went silent. I PMed him the next day, and he backed out o|


Nvm. It'll sell. I saw the listing. Nice watch and decent price. Shouldn't take long. Thing that p55es me off is when a buyer flakes like that you lose all the watchers you had


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a confession to make brothers........









I have sinned.............:rodekaart













A couple of weeks ago I went on a night out with some mates and got rather inebriated and later that night I ordered a steinhart 39mm o|. God knows what possessed me as sober I'd have said it would not be good on my wrist. Needless to say it has arrived I don't like it and it's up for sale......:-x







.......thats bad enough, but after another night out, last night, I repeated my error and ended up ordering an Armida A12. OMG what is wrong with me? o| o|. Anyway, to make amends I'm selling something else to make room. 



.......forgive me brothers.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

***** Hornet, you should just remove the ebay app from your phone, or set the router to 'no wifi' after 24.00 hours. Drunk purchases? Usually I drink after I've bought something. 

Can't you just pass out, or have sex or something?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> ***** Hornet, you should just remove the ebay app from your phone, or set the router to 'no wifi' after 24.00 hours. Drunk purchases? Usually I drink after I've bought something.
> 
> Can't you just pass out, or have sex or something?


Probably George......

.......passed out afterwards.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ... I ordered a steinhart 39mm
> 
> ...
> 
> ... and ended up ordering an Armida A12.


The only time I bought a homage watch was when I was drunk. Sold it the next day, when I got clear.

Cheers! ;-)
Bernd


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> The only time I bought a homage watch was when I was drunk. Sold it the next day, when I got clear.
> 
> Cheers! ;-)
> Bernd


Oh I don't have any issues with homages, or even what I call design copies (such as Squale or Steinhart), I've bought enough of them sober.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Taking this opportunity to mention that I've placed a bid for tomorrow on, nuthin special really, just a Seiko

*Back to Hornet's sins*


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh I don't have any issues with homages, or even what I call design copies (such as Squale or Steinhart), I've bought enough of them sober.


I meant it as an inspiration to make amends to abstinence, but I see it doesn't work. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I have a confession to make brothers........
> 
> I have sinned.............:rodekaart
> 
> ...


Since I already saw the Seiko up for sale I was wondering when you would fess up...

An Armida? In exchange for that Seiko? Well, I don't see why you would do that but you have. All I'll say is can you not see the pattern? Night out drunk dumbpurchase. Rinse repeat. ???


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I meant it as an inspiration to make amends to abstinence, but I see it doesn't work.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


They can be a fickle crowd Berndt


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Taking this opportunity to mention that I've placed a bid for tomorrow on, nuthin special really, just a Seiko
> 
> *Back to Hornet's sins*


I've made a full and frank confession George time for you to come clean....... b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I meant it as an inspiration to make amends to abstinence, but I see it doesn't work.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


My bad.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> They can be a fickle crowd Berndt


......or they can just miss the point!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I've made a full and frank confession George time for you to come clean....... b-)


I will. In 16 hours. Maybe 

I'm edging closer to 3000 posts. Thinking of going to rehab till September for that (no forums).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I will. In 16 hours. Maybe
> 
> I'm edging closer to 3000 posts. Thinking of going to rehab till September for that (no forums).


Yeah, you and me both.......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I have a confession to make brothers........
> 
> I have sinned.............:rodekaart
> 
> ...


No mercy here, you're grounded, with special permission to attend AA meetings only. We can talk about WPAC once you get that sorted out. ;-)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Taking this opportunity to mention that I've placed a bid for tomorrow on, nuthin special really, just a Seiko
> 
> *Back to Hornet's sins*


Here we go again boys! The latest release of The Sky Is Falling, part 25, coming soon to a WPAC near you.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> No mercy here, you're grounded, with special permission to attend AA meetings only. We can talk about WPAC once you get that sorted out. ;-)


Yep, I should definitely be grounded. Probably should have my PayPal account deleted, credit cards shredded and a have a bloody good whipping at the same time.......

.........I was at an AA meeting before I went out last night.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, I should definitely be grounded. Probably should have my PayPal account deleted, credit cards shredded and a have a bloody good whipping at the same time.......
> 
> .........I was at an AA meeting before I went out last night.


Well, in that case, just let it be. See you in the Deals thread.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Saw one of these last night when I was out with some mates, it looked and sounded fantastic.
> 
> ......was so disappointed when I noticed the owner wearing an apple watch


The big brake kit up front would indicate that's a fast car, is it the new NSX? Sad about the Apple Watch >:/


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I have a confession to make brothers........
> 
> I have sinned.............:rodekaart
> 
> ...


The sin has seen light dear brother, 'tis no longah a threat. What do you plan on liquidating good sir?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> The sin has seen light dear brother, 'tis no longah a threat. What do you plan on liquidating good sir?


Oh only the most tasteful watch he owns - really think he's lost it this time








10/10 for the photo tho. Could crop it a bit tighter but lighting


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh only the most tasteful watch he owns - really think he's lost it this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That finish is something. I'm going through his collection in my head trying to figure an appropriate choice to axe, but nothing comes to mind. I suppose it will depend on wrist time...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> That finish is something. I'm going through his collection in my head trying to figure an appropriate choice to axe, but nothing comes to mind. I suppose it will depend on wrist time...


That pic IS the one he's axing


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> That pic IS the one he's axing


:O NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh only the most tasteful watch he owns - really think he's lost it this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait lemme get this straight.

Am I to understand that our illustrious leader/founder:

1) Got drunk (again)
2) Ordered a cheap look-alike of a Seiko re-issue of the legendary 62MAS diver
3) Has refused to return/sell said look-alike
4) Instead intends to sell an _actual Seiko _ in order to make room for the look-alike Seiko.
5) And has further decided that the Seiko to be sold is perhaps the most beautiful, meticulously finished, non-GS Seiko known to man?

Just want to make sure I'm not mistaken here.

Before grabbing my torch & pitchfork :-|;-):-d


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh only the most tasteful watch he owns - really think he's lost it this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time I see this one. He must have got it during my absence earlier in the year. As I recall, he never cared for dress watches, understandably, he actually lost it when he got this one. Easy decision, not his cup of tea. Problem is the new one looks like the dog chasing the tail again, or is the other way around?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Wait lemme get this straight.
> 
> Am I to understand that our illustrious leader/founder:
> 
> ...


Yes very accurately summarised so best get the burning tar out now


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> First time I see this one. He must have got it during my absence earlier in the year. As I recall, he never cared for dress watches, understandably, he actually lost it when he got this one. Easy decision, not his cup of tea. Problem is the new one looks like the dog chasing the tail again, or is the other way around?


I think he snuck this one in too. May have been drunk then also . Definite theme developing


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> The big brake kit up front would indicate that's a fast car, is it the new NSX? Sad about the Apple Watch >:/


https://www.mclaren.com


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> The sin has seen light dear brother, 'tis no longah a threat. What do you plan on liquidating good sir?


Yep, selling the Steinhart straight away and selling one more so I'm back to 6........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh only the most tasteful watch he owns - really think he's lost it this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rusty |>.

.......it may be a tasteful watch, but in practise its a little dull.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Wait lemme get this straight.
> 
> Am I to understand that our illustrious leader/founder:
> 
> ...


You're about right, but in my own defence I've only ever done drunken watch purchases twice.....



PetWatch said:


> First time I see this one. He must have got it during my absence earlier in the year.* As I recall, he never cared for dress watches,* understandably, he actually lost it when he got this one. Easy decision, not his cup of tea. Problem is the new one looks like the dog chasing the tail again, or is the other way around?


There it is in a nutshell. You all may hold the SARX035 in high esteem, but I'm not in love with it. I don't reach for out of desire when choosing a watch in the morning......

.....prefer the Archimede 1950 in terms of looks.



RustyBin5 said:


> Yes very accurately summarised so best get the burning tar out now


I deserve it......



RustyBin5 said:


> I think he snuck this one in too. May have been drunk then also . Definite theme developing


Nope. I had an idea that I would wear dress watches only at work and then would be free with choice at the weekend. The SARX055 and the Archimede 1950 were to fulfil this role, but this hasn't worked out as well as I'd planned. Sober for that one I'm afraid.......


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes very accurately summarised so best get the burning tar out now


On top of all that he didn't give the WPAC the chance to bash these ... ehm ... items. I feel that's the biggest sin of all.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> On top of all that he didn't give the WPAC the chance to bash these ... ehm ... items. I feel that's the biggest sin of all.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


........just like some others here.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ........just like some others here.


Is Whataboutism a registered excuse here at the WPAC? ;-)

(Am I even allowed to fun-comment here without being a member of the club? I have never subscribed though my mindset meets the spirit and my WIS-life has been a constant struggle for that aim.)

Btw, I totally get that you're selling the SARX. It has that classic face, but it's in the details, for example the shape of the middle links. It's all a bit too exerted. If I were asked to bash the SARX I'd say it's a SARB for posers.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Is Whataboutism a registered excuse here at the WPAC? ;-)
> 
> (Am I even allowed to fun-comment here without being a member of the club? I have never subscribed though my mindset meets the spirit and my WIS-life has been a constant struggle for that aim.)
> 
> ...


If you make comments then that means you're a member now......b-), which of course means we own your sorry ass...... :-d

Not sure I'd agree with your comments on the SARX035, it's a beautiful watch, but hardly a posers watch seeing as its soo subtle. It just doesn't sing to me........


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If you make comments then that means you're a member now......b-)


Deal! I hereby officially subscribe. 



Hornet99 said:


> ... which of course means we own your sorry ass...... :-d


That is unless I get drunk? (In the spirit of the founder.) :-d

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Deal! I hereby officially subscribe.
> 
> That is unless I get drunk? (In the spirit of the founder.) :-d
> 
> ...


Touché........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Deal! I hereby officially subscribe.
> 
> That is unless I get drunk? (In the spirit of the founder.) :-d
> 
> ...


Oh you'll fit right in! Hang on I'll grab you a beer


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh you'll fit right in! Hang on I'll grab you a beer


Forget the beer, start on the spirits.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Forget the beer, start on the spirits.......


Yeah.

And buy an Armida.

Riiiiight


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And buy an Armida.
> 
> Riiiiight


Or buy a watch based on mythical golden ratio principles sober........:-!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Or buy a watch based on mythical golden ratio principles sober........:-!


Which I'll KEEP and not flip in a month.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

georgefi74:
NO BUY ZONE!!!! I'd buy Zelos anytime George!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well I'm staying in the NBZ then. Bid retracted. I'll just keep trading for awhile. Didn't make sense to buy the one I was thinking. Automatic chrono. Duh I don't even wear chronos. Thanks all.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Which I'll KEEP and not flip in a month.


OK.........


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Great back and forth today! 

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Little thing came in today to fix and trade. It was so dirty the customs officers opened the package, took a look, wrapped the package up and didn't charge me a dime. I can picture them washing their hands vigorously afterwards lol.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Little thing came in today to fix and trade. It was so dirty the customs officers opened the package, took a look, wrapped the package up and didn't charge me a dime. I can picture them washing their hands vigorously afterwards lol.


Nice. Some serious gunk on the lug.......!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

This gunk isn't a problem, cleans right up, the main difficulty is getting the bezel to turn. And with this model is darn near impossible to crack the bezel open. Gnnnnnhhhhh...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> This gunk isn't a problem, cleans right up, the main difficulty is getting the bezel to turn. And with this model is darn near impossible to crack the bezel open. Gnnnnnhhhhh...


How about the old engineers flowchart:











Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> This gunk isn't a problem, cleans right up, the main difficulty is getting the bezel to turn. And with this model is darn near impossible to crack the bezel open. Gnnnnnhhhhh...


Had a steinhart with seized bezel. 15 minutes under running hot water and with a soft toothbrush in the bezel crack and suddenly it released - then just keep rotating it (20 full rotations) should get all the DNA outta there. One grain of misplaced sand is enough to lick a bezel up.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK.........


If it flips in a month I'll give you my car.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> How about the old engineers flowchart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There should be some other choices after WD40 that involve heavy tools.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> If it flips in a month I'll give you my car.


What's the car?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What's the car?


A Geely. It's an Opel homage.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What's the car?












Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Prefer this........



Wimads said:


> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


.......to this



georgefl74 said:


> A Geely. It's an Opel homage.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Just a fairly run of the mill vauxhall Astra cdc


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Hey George:
That's a capital idea. Have watches transported that are plenty nasty
Voila!!! No charges. Why didn'tI think of that? ans? Cuz I'm not as
smart as you!!! Dp you think there's salvation for the Seiko?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just a fairly run of the mill vauxhall Astra cdc


I only want it if it was designed using the golden ratio.......b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Steinhart has been shipped out, slowly making amends for my poor behaviour......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Steinhart has been shipped out, slowly making amends for my poor behaviour......


How many have you bought now. You've hated the lug design on all of them. What part of you thought that one would be different? Evolve man evolve


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> How many have you bought now. You've hated the lug design on all of them. What part of you thought that one would be different? Evolve man evolve


I've only bought the one Rusty, keep up man keep up.......;-)

I'm just saying that it's already sold and shipped out. I bought it in an inebriated state and it is the 39mm version and I thought it might be better because of the lug to lug measurement, the reason I disliked the 42mm versions was because of the lugs that overhang. The 39mm version is a perfect fit TBH, but it needs to go because a) I don't actually like the aesthetics in spite of it being a good size and b) WPAC rules.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I've only bought the one Rusty, keep up man keep up.......;-)
> 
> I'm just saying that it's already sold and shipped out. I bought it in an inebriated state and it is the 39mm version and I thought it might be better because of the lug to lug measurement, the reason I disliked the 42mm versions was because of the lugs that overhang. The 39mm version is a perfect fit TBH, but it needs to go because a) I don't actually like the aesthetics in spite of it being a good size and b) WPAC rules.


Ahem. For the hard of thinking then I will rephrase.... how many steinharts have you bought then sold for the same reason ?

Clearer? 

I recall 
titanium 500
OOV
Gmt2 snowflake
This new one


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ahem. For the hard of thinking then I will rephrase.... how many steinharts have you bought then sold for the same reason ?
> 
> Clearer?
> 
> ...


Seeing as the comment was made against me saying I'd shipped the one I'd bought recent it wasn't clear. Maybe the comment, if criticising for making the same error repeatedly, should have been made earlier when I admitted buying the steinhart initially b-).

......and seeing as this recently purchased one was 39mm, which negates the issue I had with the others it seemed odd.

Anyway, moving on.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Hey George:
> That's a capital idea. Have watches transported that are plenty nasty
> Voila!!! No charges. Why didn'tI think of that? ans? Cuz I'm not as
> smart as you!!! Dp you think there's salvation for the Seiko?
> ...


Seiko is squicky clean now, just need the bloody bezel to turn. Will attend to it during the weekend. I'm in the midst of a job switch and the bureaucracy is killing me.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Seeing as the comment was made against me saying I'd shipped the one I'd bought recent it wasn't clear. Maybe the comment, if criticising for making the same error repeatedly, should have been made earlier when I admitted buying the steinhart initially b-).
> 
> ......and seeing as this recently purchased one was 39mm, which negates the issue I had with the others it seemed odd.
> 
> Anyway, moving on.......


Rant blah blether. Point is when will you learn steinhart isn't for you sir?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Rant blah blether. Point is when will you learn steinhart isn't for you sir?


I've moved on Rusty............

.......you keep ranting on if it makes you happy :-!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I've moved on Rusty............
> 
> .......you keep ranting on if it makes you happy :-!


It's a genuine question buddy. You just haven't answered it . Not ranting at all - just curious what it is about the steinhart fountain that keeps drawing you back to drink from it?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's a genuine question buddy. You just haven't answered it . Not ranting at all - just curious what it is about the steinhart fountain that keeps drawing you back to drink from it?


I think that I did answer.....



Hornet99 said:


> I've only bought the one Rusty, keep up man keep up.......;-)
> 
> I'm just saying that it's already sold and shipped out. I bought it in an inebriated state and it is the 39mm version and I thought it might be better because of the lug to lug measurement, the reason I disliked the 42mm versions was because of the lugs that overhang. The 39mm version is a perfect fit TBH, but it needs to go because a) I don't actually like the aesthetics in spite of it being a good size and b) WPAC rules.


Steinhart produce some good looking watches, take the OV legend and the Macau LE, both fantastic looking watches, but at 42mm they are now just too large for my TASTES, this is centred around the lugs. I wore an OVM years back that I liked, but the grey dial eventually annoyed me, I loved the Ti 500 but only sold it for consolidation purposes, otherwise I'd have kept it. The legend would have been the one watch I could have kept over all others if it had been smaller or the lugs had been curved a la Squale 30 ATMOS. I suppose I keep hoping to find the perfect homage for me.......

.......the overriding fact to consider here is that I was drunk when I clicked the purchase button Rusty, so logic tends to go out of the window.

Sufficiently answered?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that I did answer.....
> 
> Steinhart produce some good looking watches, take the OV legend and the Macau LE, both fantastic looking watches, but at 42mm they are now just too large for my TASTES, this is centred around the lugs. I wore an OVM years back that I liked, but the grey dial eventually annoyed me, I loved the Ti 500 but only sold it for consolidation purposes, otherwise I'd have kept it. The legend would have been the one watch I could have kept over all others if it had been smaller or the lugs had been curved a la Squale 30 ATMOS. I suppose I keep hoping to find the perfect homage for me.......
> 
> ...


I'm satisfied 

I'm with you digging the OT500. That one has a permanent spot in my shrinking collection, as in top 5.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Here's the last preorder - the Zelos Mako bronze with the meteorite dial. I sold my bronze Steinhart to make room for this, and so far I am gaga over this watch.

It also shipped with a brown leather strap, so I'll probably try that one or a NATO in a week or so.

Feel free to bash, but right now I think I'm pretty impervious to it on this thing.









Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that I did answer.....
> 
> Steinhart produce some good looking watches, take the OV legend and the Macau LE, both fantastic looking watches, but at 42mm they are now just too large for my TASTES, this is centred around the lugs. I wore an OVM years back that I liked, but the grey dial eventually annoyed me, I loved the Ti 500 but only sold it for consolidation purposes, otherwise I'd have kept it. The legend would have been the one watch I could have kept over all others if it had been smaller or the lugs had been curved a la Squale 30 ATMOS. I suppose I keep hoping to find the perfect homage for me.......
> 
> ...


Yes thanks.

I just wanted you to type lots as a form of penance.

Job done 

Hope you're not drinking while the England games on - could get expensive.....

Ps pretty sure the ti500 lug design is identical to the other 42mm ocean cases


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here's the last preorder - the Zelos Mako bronze with the meteorite dial. I sold my bronze Steinhart to make room for this, and so far I am gaga over this watch.
> 
> It also shipped with a brown leather strap, so I'll probably try that one or a NATO in a week or so.
> 
> ...


Watch is very nice. Strap is a bit meh tbh. Love the meteorite dial and the splash of red text on the dial also. Not sure about the triangles at the 3, 9 and 12 indices?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Watch is very nice. Strap is a bit meh tbh. Love the meteorite dial and the splash of red text on the dial also. Not sure about the triangles at the 3, 9 and 12 indices?


Rusty, you nailed the weak spot for me, and it is pretty minor. Those triangles at the cardinal directions do seem a bit strange. But the rest of the face pretty much overwhelms that detail for me, and I hardly noticed them. At least right now.

Also, I've never been a huge fan of rubber straps, so this watch will be going on a NATO sooner rather than later. NATO's always make watches look taller from six to twelve, so that should work perfectly on a 40 mm watch with short lugs.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here's the last preorder - the Zelos Mako bronze with the meteorite dial. I sold my bronze Steinhart to make room for this, and so far I am gaga over this watch.
> 
> It also shipped with a brown leather strap, so I'll probably try that one or a NATO in a week or so.
> 
> ...


Well, if its your style it might work. Personally I think I'd grow tired of the novelty of a meteorite dial pretty quickly. Same for the bronze, though that might keep interest slightly longer when patina starts popping up. 
Other than that, it looks like a very bulky watch, despite the modest frontal dimensions.. NATO won't make that any better..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Well, if its your style it might work. Personally I think I'd grow tired of the novelty of a meteorite dial pretty quickly. Same for the bronze, though that might keep interest slightly longer when patina starts popping up.
> Other than that, it looks like a very bulky watch, despite the modest frontal dimensions.. NATO won't make that any better..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I'm with you on most of this, but I'm confused about your NATO comment. The way they are constructed always makes a watch look longer on your wrist - so much that I wont wear NATOs on my bigger watches.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Rusty, you nailed the weak spot for me, and it is pretty minor. Those triangles at the cardinal directions do seem a bit strange. But the rest of the face pretty much overwhelms that detail for me, and I hardly noticed them. At least right now.
> 
> Also, I've never been a huge fan of rubber straps, so this watch will be going on a NATO sooner rather than later. NATO's always make watches look taller from six to twelve, so that should work perfectly on a 40 mm watch with short lugs.
> 
> Doc Savage


Stick it on an Erika's original MN


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm satisfied
> 
> I'm with you digging the OT500. That one has a permanent spot in my shrinking collection, as in top 5.
> 
> Doc Savage


On the Ti 500 if I was being churlish I'd criticise the uneven shades of the Titanium on various parts, but it was a lovely watch. Funnily enough the lugs never bothered me on that watch; just remembered I'm sure I measured it and it was slightly smaller than the others......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> On the Ti 500 if I was being churlish I'd criticise the uneven shades of the Titanium on various parts, but it was a lovely watch. Funnily enough the lugs never bothered me on that watch; just remembered I'm sure I measured it and it was slightly smaller than the others......


I hated the bracelet on that watch. Loved the watch tho, but on keather


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> On the Ti 500 if I was being churlish I'd criticise the uneven shades of the Titanium on various parts, but it was a lovely watch. Funnily enough the lugs never bothered me on that watch; just remembered I'm sure I measured it and it was slightly smaller than the others......


I've heard that comment before about the different shades of titanium, but I hardly notice a difference on mine.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes thanks.
> 
> I just wanted you to type lots as a form of penance.
> 
> ...


Typing on here isn't a form of penance Rusty, I enjoy it. As well, you know I love a chance to navel gaze in this thread. I'd say you've failed miserably....... ;-)

......I'm not watching the football, I've never been a fan of the sport.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm with you on most of this, but I'm confused about your NATO comment. The way they are constructed always makes a watch look longer on your wrist - so much that I wont wear NATOs on my bigger watches.
> 
> Doc Savage


Don't mean frontal proportions. I mean it will sit higher on the wrist, and its already a tall watch.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Is there anyone here not having owned a Ti500 at some point in time? Wtf


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here's the last preorder - the Zelos Mako bronze with the meteorite dial. I sold my bronze Steinhart to make room for this, and so far I am gaga over this watch.
> 
> It also shipped with a brown leather strap, so I'll probably try that one or a NATO in a week or so.
> 
> Feel free to bash, but right now I think I'm pretty impervious to it on this thing.


Oh dear, oh my God! My prayers go out to you and your family as I recognise by the logo that this hexed object is from the cult of Zelos. It's obvious to the eye that it's the remains of satanic symbols and objects kept in an old pot and the wr is written with chicken blood.

One hint for your rescue: Have a look at the strangely carved out Judas hole for the date and wonder how a 2 or 3 as the first of two digits can be fully seen. Please only wonder, don't you dare to adjust it to test this once this object will be in your house as I'm pretty sure the curse starts on day 20!

And yes, the strap does not match. This object must definitely be worn on a bracelet made of rusty barbwire! And given the power reserve, please remember to take it off on day 17 of the month!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm with you on most of this, but I'm confused about your NATO comment. The way they are constructed always makes a watch look longer on your wrist - so much that I wont wear NATOs on my bigger watches.
> 
> Doc Savage


What do mean by that, mate? The way they're constructed or how they're worn?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> Oh dear, oh my God! My prayers go out to you and your family as I recognise by the logo that this hexed object is from the cult of Zelos. It's obvious to the eye that it's the remains of satanic symbols and objects kept in an old pot and the wr is written with chicken blood.


Excellent!



oldfatherthames said:


> One hint for your rescue: Have a look at the strangely carved out Judas hole for the date and wonder how a 2 or 3 as the first of two digits can be fully seen. Please only wonder, don't you dare to adjust it to test this once this object will be in your house as I'm pretty sure the curse starts on day 20!
> 
> And yes, the strap does not match. This object must definitely be worn on a bracelet made of rusty barbwire! And given the power reserve, please remember to take it off on day 17 of the month!
> 
> ...


You made me look! Can't believe it works.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Don't mean frontal proportions. I mean it will sit higher on the wrist, and its already a tall watch.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ahhh, gotcha. Totally agree. Prolly need a 3 ring NATO instead of a 5 ring.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ahhh, gotcha. Totally agree. Prolly need a 3 ring NATO instead of a 5 ring.
> 
> Doc Savage


That helps for sure. First thing I do with any nato is cut away that second bit. That way the clasp can also be on the underside of the wrist like a normal strap.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> You made me look! Can't believe it works.


Yes, braveheart, it works, you're damned now! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh FFS... I will get back to you all tommorow...I just cant catch all the s...t that hit the fan in 24 hrs... Dammit. 


And as I predicted... Hornet has been quite quiet...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Oh dear, oh my God! My prayers go out to you and your family as I recognise by the logo that this hexed object is from the cult of Zelos. It's obvious to the eye that it's the remains of satanic symbols and objects kept in an old pot and the wr is written with chicken blood.
> 
> One hint for your rescue: Have a look at the strangely carved out Judas hole for the date and wonder how a 2 or 3 as the first of two digits can be fully seen. Please only wonder, don't you dare to adjust it to test this once this object will be in your house as I'm pretty sure the curse starts on day 20!
> 
> ...


You sooooo fit in here........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Forgot I had this -








Discovered
Cleaned
Photo'd
Listed


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

It's only Monday but damn are we rolling this week.

George got his 300% discount on this baby that not even customs will touch. Rest assured George, they will never open another one of your packages, may be quarantined though. SHOULD BE.



georgefl74 said:


> Little thing came in today to fix and trade. It was so dirty the customs officers opened the package, took a look, wrapped the package up and didn't charge me a dime. I can picture them washing their hands vigorously afterwards lol.


Rusty got his long awaited Golden Ratio watch with it's perfectly proportioned circles, rectangles, arrow hand, sword hands, chapter rings, some strange hieroglyphic language and half a Chinese fan with a windshield wiper on it. Leonardo couldn't have done better, that's for sure.



RustyBin5 said:


> If it flips in a month I'll give you my car.


On top of that, the meteor has landed. Too bad no one saw the trail in the sky cause this meteor looks as real as Hornet abstaining from another Steinhart. It sure looks fake, kids toy style. You guys know I like the razzle dazzle but this is just plain razzling. I don't know if it's the dial, all of it, everything in it, kitchen sink and all, that's detracting from the case or the other way around. It's the Clash of the Golden Ratio. Hope you got your 300% discount too HD. And what's with that inflatable looking toy on the back. Time to hit the beach.



Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here's the last preorder - the Zelos Mako bronze with the meteorite dial. I sold my bronze Steinhart to make room for this, and so far I am gaga over this watch.
> 
> It also shipped with a brown leather strap, so I'll probably try that one or a NATO in a week or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I just began the return procedure for the Tissot Powermatic COSC. I bought it because it was a steal to get a Swiss chronometer for under $350. But I don't love it, so it is going back.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I gave away two cheapo watches (wouldn't be worth it to sell them), and if I don't count the Tissot that's in the return process and the Glycine Combat Sub that's FS on this forum:

***I AM DOWN TO MY GOAL OF 20 WATCHES!***

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I gave away two cheapo watches (wouldn't be worth it to sell them), and if I don't count the Tissot that's in the return process and the Glycine Combat Sub that's FS on this forum:
> 
> ***I AM DOWN TO MY GOAL OF 20 WATCHES!***
> 
> Doc Savage


That didn't take long. Would like to see a pic of what's left, it's always interesting to see what made the cut.

Congrats on the thinning of the herd.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> That didn't take long. Would like to see a pic of what's left, it's always interesting to see what made the cut.
> 
> Congrats on the thinning of the herd.


Thanks.

Someone else in this thread mentioned earlier that the purging can be just as addictive as the acquiring had been, and I can attest to that. It's kind of like when you find a diet that works, and the weight comes off without you suffering too much. You start to forget about the diet and get excited about watching the pounds fall away.

I'll snap a SOTC picture tomorrow at work and post it.

Doc Savage


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

I've been pondering selling off a few more watches to fund a Tudor Black Bay 41 and would like some feedback.

Currently I have 11 watches in my collection and a Halios Seaforth Series III on preorder. Lately I've been thinking that a collection of 6 or 8 pieces with the Tudor being the centerpiece would let me wear and enjoy the pieces I have more.

Current collection:
Citizen Nighthawk 
Certina DS-2 Chronograph HAQ
Borealis Estoril 300
Halios Seaforth (preorder)
Nodus Retrospect 
Seiko SKX009 
G-Shock GW-M5610
Timex Weekender 
Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 
Seiko SARX035 
Stowa Marine Klassik Roman
Orient Star Classic

I'm definitely keeping the Stowa and Certina as well as the Timex and G-Shock for some cheap/beater options. I love the 009 so that is staying as well. Since I rarely wear a dress watch the Orient will be moved as the Stowa and Black Bay can serve that role just fine. The SARX and Hamilton would most certainly be replaced by the Tudor. The Nodus, while nice, hasn't yet given me that OMG I gotta keep this watch feeling.

That leaves 6 to 8 depending on what I do with the divers.

Option 1 - Forget the Tudor and roll with 12









Option 2 - Keep these 8









Option 3 - Go all in with a 6 piece less is more collection 









Right now I'm leaning towards option 3, but willing to hear some opinions and other options I'm not thinking of.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> I've been pondering selling off a few more watches to fund a Tudor Black Bay 41 and would like some feedback.
> 
> Currently I have 11 watches in my collection and a Halios Seaforth Series III on preorder. Lately I've been thinking that a collection of 6 or 8 pieces with the Tudor being the centerpiece would let me wear and enjoy the pieces I have more.
> 
> Right now I'm leaning towards option 3, but willing to hear some opinions and other options I'm not thinking of.


Option 4: Keep the G-shock (for your beater) and the Certina (great looking sporty chrono), dump everything else, and get this:

















Rationale: formal dress watch unnecessary unless you do black tie on the regular, so don't need Stowa. BB is also a Pepsi diver + GMT function, so SKX unnecessary.

At the very least, whatever Tudor you get, go with the in-house movement. It's one of the best in the world, and paying 80-90% as much for a BB41 with an ETA (even a good one like the Tudor has) just seems bonkers.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Purple Hayz said:


> ...
> 
> At the very least, whatever Tudor you get, go with the in-house movement. It's one of the best in the world, and paying 80-90% as much for a BB41 with an ETA (even a good one like the Tudor has) just seems bonkers.


Definitely this.

Doc Savage


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Purple Hayz said:


> Option 4: Keep the G-shock (for your beater) and the Certina (great looking sporty chrono), dump everything else, and get this:
> 
> View attachment 13232693
> 
> ...


Anything but the BB41 is not an option. I fell for it when it was released at Basel and the GMT definitely didn't change my mind. The GMT is nice, but it doesn't really do anything for me. I'd much rather have a versatile 3 hander. Also movement never ranks ahead of aesthetics for me, so I wouldn't choose a watch just because it has an in house movement. Plus eta should be much cheaper to service. A GMT is more useless than a dress watch for me. I've traveled no more than one hour outside my home time zone over the past 5 years so it's not a complication I have any need for. If I do my Gshock will have me covered while I travel. And the fact that we belong to a watch forum pretty much means we're all bonkers in the eyes of most people so I'm not too worried about that.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Spartan247 said:


> I've been pondering selling off a few more watches to fund a Tudor Black Bay 41 and would like some feedback.
> 
> Currently I have 11 watches in my collection and a Halios Seaforth Series III on preorder. Lately I've been thinking that a collection of 6 or 8 pieces with the Tudor being the centerpiece would let me wear and enjoy the pieces I have more.
> 
> ...


First off I would say that once you reach some type of determination, write it down and come back to it in three months, see how you feel then. I see no reason to rush.

Seldom used dress watch: Stowa, set aside and forget about this category.
Beater: G-Shock, Timex if you like it.
Casual diver: Seiko Pepsi
All arounder: Hamilton (but not if you keep the Timex, and not if it doesn't sing to you)
Chrono: Certina DS-2 (is it due to chrono functions, HAQ, attraction?, all three keep, 2 OK, otherwise consider alternate)
and
Tudor (you don't seem quite sold on it, see how you feel in 6 months)

Main thing is to develop a very selective long term core group, the rest can be rotating alternates. It is very difficult to say whether a new comer will ever make it to the core group, so no need to sweat this. You can always expand and contract collection as circumstances change.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> First off I would say that once you reach some type of determination, write it down and come back to it in three months, see how you feel then. I see no reason to rush.


I agree with this logic and it's what I try to practice. The Certina and Stowa were both watches that I looked at for well over a year before I pulled the trigger and since getting them they haven't disappointed. The Nodus was a spontaneous purchase and so far it's not singing to me. With the Black Bay I loved the 36 when it came out but it's just too small for me. The 41 is right in my sweet spot and I've had my eye on it since its release. I'm definitely sold on it but it's just getting over the mental hurdle of selling off half my collection to fund it and going from what was a 20 piece collection not that long ago down to 6.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

You’re on the right track with option 3. I might have a slightly different mix but hard to argue your thought process in gettting down to these 6.

Not sure I would make a final decision until I had the Halios in hand but I would keep this set.

G Shock - it’s arguably the ultimate beater
Certina - if you love it, you love it, so keep it.
Tudor 41 - pretty close to the perfect everyday wearer, although I wish it had a date and was 39mm. It’s also versatile enough to replace the Stowa as a pseudo dress watch.
Borealis - everyone needs a black diver, I like the Seamaster it homages and it’s better than the SKX, IMO. Can also be your nice beater
Halios - it adds some color and it’s another very versatile style as it can be dressed up or down

I don’t wear a dress watch enough to have a dedicated option, sounds like you’re in the same boat, so the Stowa goes. I really like Stowa but I might choose a different model. I’m not a huge SKX fan, they’re fine but not fine enough to keep, IMO, especially next to the Halios and Borealis. The Timex doesn’t make any sense to me but again, if you like it keep it. 

This makes a pretty nice 5-6 piece set. Whatever you end up keeping you’re on the right track, good luck.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I just began the return procedure for the Tissot Powermatic COSC. I bought it because it was a steal to get a Swiss chronometer for under $350. But I don't love it, so it is going back.
> 
> Doc Savage


Aww I always liked the look of those. Never pulled the trigger because I don't need another dress watch. Anything in particular about it that you didn't care for?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> You're on the right track with option 3. I might have a slightly different mix but hard to argue your thought process in gettting down to these 6.
> 
> Not sure I would make a final decision until I had the Halios in hand but I would keep this set.
> 
> ...


I definitely see your point on the SKX and I agree its the lesser of all 4 divers specs wise. But specs don't translate to how a watch makes you feel when you wear it and the Pepsi just does it for me. Plus I've upgraded mine to sapphire and alignment on everything is perfect. It's also my most accurate automatic running a consistent +2-3 spd and not having a Seiko in the collection just seems, well...wrong.

I see the Stowa as much more versatile than just a dedicated dress watch. In the month I've owned it it's got more wrist time than my Orient has in 2 years.

The Timex is there just as a fun summer watch, something I can wear with some natos or perlon. Plus it's serves as field watch (kinda) and for as cheap as it is, I like it.

As for the Borealis, that's actually the toughest one for me to let go. But the "everyone needs a _______ watch" mindset is a big reason I'm in WPAC lol. I do like it, mostly because I love the Seamaster 300, but if I keep it will be for more reasons besides being a black diver.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> I agree with this logic and it's what I try to practice. The Certina and Stowa were both watches that I looked at for well over a year before I pulled the trigger and since getting them they haven't disappointed. The Nodus was a spontaneous purchase and so far it's not singing to me. With the Black Bay I loved the 36 when it came out but it's just too small for me. The 41 is right in my sweet spot and I've had my eye on it since its release. I'm definitely sold on it but it's just getting over the mental hurdle of selling off half my collection to fund it and going from what was a 20 piece collection not that long ago down to 6.


Take the collection of 6 you'd singled out and put all the others away for a month or longer. Wear only the 6 you've chosen for that month. See how that feels......

......of course it needs a little bit of imagination for the BB!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RLextherobot said:


> Aww I always liked the look of those. Never pulled the trigger because I don't need another dress watch. Anything in particular about it that you didn't care for?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I thought it looked cool, too. I do like the watch still. But I don't love it. There's no more to it.

I live pretty far away from any authorized dealers, so I don't get to try on many watches before I buy them.

This creates a problem of keeping those non perfect watches, fueled partly by laziness and partly by a desire to keep something you like, even if you don't really, really enjoy it. I got stuck in that cycle, ending up with too many watches that are cool, but don't excite me.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Spartan247 said:


> I agree with this logic and it's what I try to practice. The Certina and Stowa were both watches that I looked at for well over a year before I pulled the trigger and since getting them they haven't disappointed. The Nodus was a spontaneous purchase and so far it's not singing to me. With the Black Bay I loved the 36 when it came out but it's just too small for me. The 41 is right in my sweet spot and I've had my eye on it since its release. I'm definitely sold on it but it's just getting over the mental hurdle of selling off half my collection to fund it and going from what was a 20 piece collection not that long ago down to 6.


I hear you. I would make sure you to get a deal on the Tudor if do decide on it, in case you decide to flip it at a later time. These are popular models, so I don't know what kind of deal you can expect, but if you are willing to put in the work, I don't care what it is there are always deals to be had, may take a while though.

In regards to smaller collection and just in general terms really, I'm finding that there is a hurdle to overcome in terms of how long you wear a watch for. I normally wear a watch for 5-7 days at a time. Lately I've been rotating sooner if a watch doesn't appeal on the wrist, and wearing some for two weeks at a time, after which I feel I could wear this watch for a whole month and even much longer, willingly appreciating it and enjoying it the whole time. Takes time to adapt and finding a watch that doesn't mind staying on the wrist a little bit longer is a must.

This is my long winded way of saying to consider how a smaller collection is going to change your wear pattern. You will likely end up with more wrist time for the watches you keep, either in terms of wearing for a longer period at a time or more frequent wrist time for the same watches. Try it before making the big change.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Option 4: Keep the G-shock (for your beater) and the Certina (great looking sporty chrono), dump everything else, and get this:
> 
> View attachment 13232693
> 
> ...


Hmm dunno about that - the Black Bay Red eta is much more desireable than the in house version, albeit for aesthetic reasons.... rose logo instead of shield, curved text on dial, non riveted bracelet - similarly the Pelagos eta has 2 lines of text on the dial. For some reason the in-house has 5 (FIVE!!!!!) lines of text at the bottom of the dial and looks terrible tbh. New movement is great tho I agree.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> I agree with this logic and it's what I try to practice. The Certina and Stowa were both watches that I looked at for well over a year before I pulled the trigger and since getting them they haven't disappointed. The Nodus was a spontaneous purchase and so far it's not singing to me. With the Black Bay I loved the 36 when it came out but it's just too small for me. The 41 is right in my sweet spot and I've had my eye on it since its release. I'm definitely sold on it but it's just getting over the mental hurdle of selling off half my collection to fund it and going from what was a 20 piece collection not that long ago down to 6.


You'll get a mint used one for £1300


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> Option 3 - Go all in with a 6 piece less is more collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd go for option 3 but after replacing the Timex with the Borealis. Two beaters are enough and you have both the G for special tasks and the SKX for fun.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I currently own 18 watches. In January it was 24. Nobody is more surprised than me that I'm breaking the magic 24 number - I always felt it would stay there. The Tudor's still have to arrive but I think my new line in the sand is 21. For sale currently -







. 
Definitely getting somewhere


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Spent 1100 euro from the Paypal fun fund for items unrelated to watches. Problem solved.

I'm cured. Cured I say!

Seriously, I'm only doing some selling for the remainder of the year. I'm even tired of trading. Its been fun and its been enough. I'm cool with that.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

The new steinhart jubilee arrived - bought for the pan am and suits it to a T







probably the only steinhart I would have it on, but as soon as I knew I could get it I had to order it for it


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Spent 1100 euro from the Paypal fun fund for items unrelated to watches. Problem solved.
> 
> I'm cured. Cured I say!
> 
> Seriously, I'm only doing some selling for the remainder of the year. I'm even tired of trading. Its been fun and its been enough. I'm cool with that.


Your journey is done George. It's been emotional ?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Your journey is done George. It's been emotional ?


Getting cured feels so good that I think I'll do it again


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Getting cured feels so good that I think I'll do it again


Like celebrating being teetotal with some Vodka


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

What is the cure?

One watch guy is now soon to be two watch guy again which is how I started the year. Incoming now, the champagne dial that simply could not be resisted for many reasons.

That's all folks.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What is the cure?
> 
> One watch guy is now soon to be two watch guy again which is how I started the year. Incoming now, the champagne dial that simply could not be resisted for many reasons.
> 
> That's all folks.


And I thought you said we'd not be seeing you any time soon?!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What is the cure?
> 
> One watch guy is now soon to be two watch guy again which is how I started the year. Incoming now, the champagne dial that simply could not be resisted for many reasons.
> 
> That's all folks.


Hey usc its been a long tim....eeeer... well not that long actually.

That's certainly not 'all'. Submit your infraction for the Croatian treatment.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeeeeah


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What is the cure?
> 
> One watch guy is now soon to be two watch guy again which is how I started the year. Incoming now, the champagne dial that simply could not be resisted for many reasons.
> 
> That's all folks.


Lmao. As sure as the sun rises in the morning ......


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> I've been pondering selling off a few more watches to fund a Tudor Black Bay 41 and would like some feedback.
> 
> Currently I have 11 watches in my collection and a Halios Seaforth Series III on preorder. Lately I've been thinking that a collection of 6 or 8 pieces with the Tudor being the centerpiece would let me wear and enjoy the pieces I have more.
> 
> ...


First, I would sell any watch that doesn't mean something to you. Simple as that.

Second, I would make no plans.

If you are decided for the BB, I'd get it. You have a nice collection, but and please don't get me wrong, I see no stellar watch. 'Stellar' in the sense of the finish and quality of the BB and the noble visual impact it delivers and not even mentioning the personal high feelings of owning such a fine piece of jewelry and what ever swings with it for you.
Having the BB could be a game changer and could severely change your appreciation for your current watches. And then your concept will be different anyway.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I currently own 18 watches. In January it was 24. Nobody is more surprised than me that I'm breaking the magic 24 number - I always felt it would stay there. The Tudor's still have to arrive but I think my new line in the sand is 21. For sale currently -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Carrera is fabulous.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> And I thought you said we'd not be seeing you any time soon?!


I did say something to that effect - but soon and long are relative terms. Plus two months is better than one month so I have doubled my interval. Anyway now I will have a summer watch and a winter watch. But really I don't know anything for sure until it is on the wrist and I know how the visibility under all conditions plays with my mind. I do know the bracelet will be identical and comfortable and can be adjusted identically to the one I am now wearing 24/7. So both watches should feel exactly the same which is good. Only the dial and hands will be different.

On another note the timegrapher I sent back in compliance with eBay return policy was refused by the seller and is on it's way back to me. So I will be able to compare the two 2824-2 movements. EBay said I can keep the timegrapher and they would still force refund all my money in 6 days.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> First, I would sell any watch that doesn't mean something to you. Simple as that.
> 
> Second, I would make no plans.
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same thought. I don't own a stellar watch. I have a bunch of nice affordables but nothing that is exceptional. I'd like to have that one that I can keep and hand down to my son.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I did say something to that effect - but soon and long are relative terms. Plus two months is better than one month so I have doubled my interval. Anyway now I will have a summer watch and a winter watch. But really I don't know anything for sure until it is on the wrist and I know how the visibility under all conditions plays with my mind. I do know the bracelet will be identical and comfortable and can be adjusted identically to the one I am now wearing 24/7. So both watches should feel exactly the same which is good. Only the dial and hands will be different.
> 
> On another note the timegrapher I sent back in compliance with eBay return policy was refused by the seller and is on it's way back to me. So I will be able to compare the two 2824-2 movements. EBay said I can keep the timegrapher and they would still force refund all my money in 6 days.


I thought you'd said for the rest of the year.......?!

.......so you get the timegrapher for free? Sweet!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> That Carrera is fabulous.


It really is, and am about to knock another final £200 off the price cos - well - something has to go. It's just a hair too big on my wrist or no chance I would sell it - bracelet and leather too ;(


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I thought you'd said for the rest of the year.......?!
> 
> .......so you get the timegrapher for free? Sweet!


I did say that but did you really believe that? No I don't think any of you did but I did. Anyway this should now really take me through the end of the year if it works on the wrist the way it works in my imagination. I do plan on keeping both at this point but again that could change. Anyway I'll check in again after it arrives.

yes the free timegrapher is a nice surprise but I probably won't keep it after testing the new watch.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It really is, and am about to knock another final £200 off the price cos - well - something has to go. It's just a hair too big on my wrist or no chance I would sell it - bracelet and leather too ;(


We have a term here for watches like this: a bone. Doesn't translate well. It's a watch you just can't move. Does not relate to quality, just to the sheer improbability of selling it without taking a hit.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> We have a term here for watches like this: a bone. Doesn't translate well. It's a watch you just can't move. Does not relate to quality, just to the sheer improbability of selling it without taking a hit.


Had two offers both acceptable but no deal sealed yet.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I did say that but did you really believe that? No I don't think any of you did but I did. Anyway this should now really take me through the end of the year if it works on the wrist the way it works in my imagination. I do plan on keeping both at this point but again that could change. Anyway I'll check in again after it arrives.
> 
> yes the free timegrapher is a nice surprise but I probably won't keep it after testing the new watch.


Yes USC we believe you this time, that "things" WILL change, just like the seasons.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Had two offers both acceptable but no deal sealed yet.


'Acceptable' is what a sailor takes with him to the hotel after four months of sailing the high seas.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> 'Acceptable' is what a sailor takes with him to the hotel after four months of sailing the high seas.


After 4 months at sea you could replace "acceptable" with "impossible to refuse"








Actually nah - I think she's yours. I'll pass....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> 'Acceptable' is what a sailor takes with him to the hotel after four months of sailing the high seas.


I'll take your word for this George.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> After 4 months at sea you could replace "acceptable" with "impossible to refuse"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely in the affordable category.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Definitely in the affordable category.......


At least she's an original design. Pretty sure she's not a homage to anyone, although certainly not laid out in accordance with the golden ratio


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

A 'bone' is not a bad watch. On the contrary, it may be an exquisite piece. Heck you've handled a lot of great pieces so I'm inclined to take your word for granted if you're saying a watch is top notch.

There are two factors at play. Brand name and design.

Say you have a Rolex or an Omega, brand names that lay people will know of a second hand market cause the brands have worked hard on brand perception as an investment. You'll sell it.

Suppose you have an enthusiasts brand, Seiko, Luminox, Steinhart, Sinn, etc. They have their own crowd and they're buying used without a thought.

But if you're talking Tag or Longines or something upper range like that, then these are brands that their crowd usually buys from a jeweller. Selling used to them will involve getting on your hands and knees. A jeweller may sell the same watch 2nd hand just by offering a token warranty honored only by him. You won't be able to do so. These are watches that the only ones able to sell used and make a healthy profit from are jewellers.

Then comes the design. Problems come from a polarizing design that's outside what you'd expect from the particular brand. If that Tag was a Seiko then people would flock. But its a Tag and the Tag crowd won't like it. Its outside their comfort zone.

Same case for microbrands that go off the beaten track but don't command a loyal following. Or mid range brands that throw an occasional design on the wall to see what sticks. You may like them, they may be fantastic watches from a mechanical viewpoint, offer phenomenal bang for the buck... But they are 'bones'.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> A 'bone' is not a bad watch. On the contrary, it may be an exquisite piece. Heck you've handled a lot of great pieces so I'm inclined to take your word for granted if you're saying a watch is top notch.
> 
> There are two factors at play. Brand name and design.
> 
> ...


I agree. Divisive brand all told, price is decent and tbh I'll be happy enough keeping it. Had more than one twitch where I nearly stopped the add.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I agree. Divisive brand all told, price is decent and tbh I'll be happy enough keeping it. Had more than one twitch where I nearly stopped the add.


I reckon that when selling it only makes sense to go as low a price as you'd be willing to buy the watch in yourself.

Ergo, one should never buy a watch unless one's ready to keep it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I reckon that when selling it only makes sense to go as low a price as you'd be willing to buy the watch in yourself.
> 
> Ergo, one should never buy a watch unless one's ready to keep it.


Always been my motto. If it doesn't sell no issue as it's a good watch.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> A 'bone' is not a bad watch. On the contrary, it may be an exquisite piece. Heck you've handled a lot of great pieces so I'm inclined to take your word for granted if you're saying a watch is top notch.
> 
> There are two factors at play. Brand name and design.
> 
> ...


I'm affraid I have a bone with my Citizen F100... 
Its an awesome watch, but yes the design might not be for everyone, and its certainly a bit more unusual than citizen's general offerings. Next to that the movement has been updated by Citizen in the F150, and as I understood from PetWatch, that was actually a significant update in functionality. Meaning no one would still buy the watch based on movement alone, you really need to dig the looks.
If it were closer to 40mm, I'd have gladly kept it. But it isn't, and it's actually kind of overpowering my wrist, so it doesn't get wrist time. Stuck with a bone...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> That didn't take long. Would like to see a pic of what's left, it's always interesting to see what made the cut.
> 
> Congrats on the thinning of the herd.


Here's my current collection at 20:










Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here's my current collection at 20:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, that is starting to look like a decent balanced collection. I still see a few overlapping styles though. I'd say potential to cull at least another 5 watches.

But no hurry. First enjoy the collection as it is


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here's my current collection at 20:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic case of every space in the box filled


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here's my current collection at 20:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wimads said:


> Nice, that is starting to look like a decent balanced collection. I still see a few overlapping styles though. I'd say potential to cull at least another 5 watches.
> 
> But no hurry. First enjoy the collection as it is


I agree with Wimads, you could cull more but best to take a break and get used to this. May be over time other candidates will become obvious for the chopping block......


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Uuuuugh, someone I know locally is selling the Marinemaster 300, a watch I have lusted after for ages. It's at a fair price, and is a watch I have wanted for a long time, AND I have the funds for it, but also I feel like I'd really be betraying myself by emptying my coffers the moment a watch I like came up at a good price instead of sticking to my savings plan.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

What is it with the UKs courier services? I've got a FedEx parcel coming to me and it was due on Monday, but didn't turn up. Got updated tracking saying it'd be delivered on Tuesday; didn't turn up. Same again today but finally got a card through the letterbox. So delivery guy was lying about attempting delivery on Monday and Tuesday as the wife was in all day (and there wasn't any card). I've had the same problem with Royal Mail and Parcel Force (aka Parcel Farce......). Had the same with DHL now I remember.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Nice, that is starting to look like a decent balanced collection. I still see a few overlapping styles though. I'd say potential to cull at least another 5 watches.
> 
> But no hurry. First enjoy the collection as it is





Hornet99 said:


> I agree with Wimads, you could cull more but best to take a break and get used to this. May be over time other candidates will become obvious for the chopping block......





RustyBin5 said:


> Classic case of every space in the box filled


Thanks fellas.

Yes, every spot is definitely filled, but that was the plan. Easier for me mentally to drop to this stage first.

I do have 8 divers, and there is definitely overlap with some of them. That's probably where I will begin cutting in Phase 2, along with a few of the dress watches. But I'm going to live with all of these for a bit and see what floats to the top. If I don't wear it or miss wearing it by the end of August, it will go on the chopping block.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Uuuuugh, someone I know locally is selling the Marinemaster 300, a watch I have lusted after for ages. It's at a fair price, and is a watch I have wanted for a long time, AND I have the funds for it, but also I feel like I'd really be betraying myself by emptying my coffers the moment a watch I like came up at a good price instead of sticking to my savings plan.


What are you saving for?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks fellas.
> 
> Yes, every spot is definitely filled, but that was the plan. Easier for me mentally to drop to this stage first.
> 
> I do have 8 divers, and there is definitely overlap with some of them. That's probably where I will begin cutting in Phase 2, along with a few of the dress watches. But I'm going to live with all of these for a bit and see what floats to the top. If I don't wear it or miss wearing it by the end of August, it will go on the chopping block.


Worth doing a spreadsheet to track wearing habits? I know VWG does this and it threw up some interesting insights recently for him.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> What are you saving for?


As yet undetermined, but my plan was/is to just sock money away and by myself a 40th birthday watch in 2019. And it's been going great, but gosh, I've had a few urges to break edge lately. It'll pass like a nic fit with time.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> As yet undetermined, but my plan was/is to just sock money away and by myself a 40th birthday watch in 2019. And it's been going great, but gosh, I've had a few urges to break edge lately. It'll pass like a nic fit with time.


Would probably help if you had a goal for the saving? Then you can always remind yourself what you're saving for.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Worth doing a spreadsheet to track wearing habits? I know VWG does this and it threw up some interesting insights recently for him.


That's a good idea. I would have to get more organized with my watch wearing habits to pull it off, but I bet it would be worth the effort :-!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Uuuuugh, someone I know locally is selling the Marinemaster 300, a watch I have lusted after for ages. It's at a fair price, and is a watch I have wanted for a long time, AND I have the funds for it, but also I feel like I'd really be betraying myself by emptying my coffers the moment a watch I like came up at a good price instead of sticking to my savings plan.


If it was at a great price I might say go for it, fair, stick to your savings plan. Build up funds, buy great deals, use the extra $ leftovers for something else, that's a win win situation.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Deleted, duplicate.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> What is it with the UKs courier services? I've got a FedEx parcel coming to me and it was due on Monday, but didn't turn up. Got updated tracking saying it'd be delivered on Tuesday; didn't turn up. Same again today but finally got a card through the letterbox. So delivery guy was lying about attempting delivery on Monday and Tuesday as the wife was in all day (and there wasn't any card). I've had the same problem with Royal Mail and Parcel Force (aka Parcel Farce......). Had the same with DHL now I remember.......


I'm not supposed to say this, but I think the long arm of WPAC is involved here so don't blame the parcel guys too much. What I want to know is what else are you going to tells us? How many freaking "packages" do you have on the way?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> As yet undetermined, but my plan was/is to just sock money away and by myself a 40th birthday watch in 2019. And it's been going great, but gosh, I've had a few urges to break edge lately. It'll pass like a nic fit with time.


If the mm300 is what you were savings for in 2019, and you have the funds already saved, and the price is unlikely to be bettered (it is discontinued now after all), then I see no foul in buying it now at all.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I'm not supposed to say this, but I think the long arm of WPAC is involved here so don't blame the parcel guys too much. What I want to know is what else are you going to tells us? How many freaking "packages" do you have on the way?


It's a kitchen tap. I could try wearing it on my wrist but it would be silly.......

......almost as silly as assuming every package is a watch! ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> If the mm300 is what you were savings for in 2019, and you have the funds already saved, and the price is unlikely to be bettered (it is discontinued now after all), then I see no foul in buying it now at all.


I was going to say something similar, but it felt like the MM300 wasn't the plan......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> It's a kitchen tap. I could try wearing it on my wrist but it would be silly.......
> 
> ......almost as silly as assuming every package is a watch! ;-)


You're good then.

This is a watch forum, the full expectation is that every package without exclusion goes on the wrist. Especially in WPAC, you'd be surprised what some go though to try and get away with it. ;-) Does the tap have a dial on it, hands or movement? Describe the case. :-d


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's a kitchen tap. I could try wearing it on my wrist but it would be silly.......
> 
> ......almost as silly as assuming every package is a watch! ;-)


Since the tap rotates I'll call it a diving bezel sans numbers, Superocean style


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> You're good then.
> 
> This is a watch forum, the full expectation is that every package without exclusion goes on the wrist. Especially in WPAC, you'd be surprised what some go though to try and get away with it. ;-) Does the tap have a dial on it, hands or movement? Describe the case. :-d


Chrome steel case, Swan neck and separate taps for hot/cold and also filtered water. I'm a little concerned it'll wear big on the wrist.......



georgefl74 said:


> Since the tap rotates I'll call it a diving bezel sans numbers, Superocean style


Tap rotates both ways, so not for diving, more of a true gmt bezel.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> That's a good idea. I would have to get more organized with my watch wearing habits to pull it off, but I bet it would be worth the effort :-!


I do it too. If you setup a google spreadsheet, you can access it from your phone, so you can easily fill in whenever you think of it during the day.

But sounds like you have a plan till August


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Chrome steel case, Swan neck and separate taps for hot/cold and also filtered water. I'm a little concerned it'll wear big on the wrist.......
> 
> Tap rotates both ways, so not for diving, more of a true gmt bezel.


Has it had seals tested? Gaskets sometimes leak on these


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Just posting a watch pic here, to get rid of that hideous head in my tapatalk feed


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

You mean this one.......



RustyBin5 said:


> After 4 months at sea you could replace "acceptable" with "impossible to refuse"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You mean this one.......


Thanks again...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

First day in the new job. I didn't get a new watch to commemorate. And guess what. I don't give a damn. Nobody does.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> First day in the new job. I didn't get a new watch to commemorate. And guess what. I don't give a damn. Nobody does.


Good luck in the new venture. What's the job?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Just posting a watch pic here, to get rid of that hideous head in my tapatalk feed


Her skin is the same colour as that dial !


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> First day in the new job. I didn't get a new watch to commemorate. And guess what. I don't give a damn. Nobody does.


Me too. I opened my shop.. And 15 minutes after I opened with my funds got the confirmation from goverment I got my project proven.. So I will get more funds. Yeah...

I give you guys... Maschine Concept Store.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> First day in the new job. I didn't get a new watch to commemorate. And guess what. I don't give a damn. Nobody does.


How has the first day gone then?

......we WIS use occasions to give our selves excuses for watch purchases. Child born? Buy a watch. Birthday? Buy a watch. Wedding? Buy a watch. Achieved a career goal? Buy a watch. Got up in the morning? Buy a watch. Had a good dump? Buy a watch. I could go on......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Good luck in the new venture. What's the job?


Thanks Rusty. Physician "working" for the government. 23 years minus one day for my pension.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> How has the first day gone then?


Tidied up my office. That was very taxing so I had to rest for the remainder of the day.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just sold first T-shirt. To a tattooed Swede... Yeaaaaah.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> I just sold first T-shirt. To a tattooed Swede... Yeaaaaah.


Woohoo! Congrats on the new store. The pictures are awesome.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Thanks Rusty. Physician "working" for the government. 23 years minus one day for my pension.


Nice! Congrats on the new gig.

Those 23 years will go by faster than you think. I only have 10 months until I'm eligible.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

New strap today for summer - love this


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Those 23 years will go by faster than you think.
> 
> Doc Savage


And is that good or bad? Lol!

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> New strap today for summer - love this


Very nice. Is that from 1971straps? saw some really good ones in his fb page. Where's he based? Customs have cracked down hard here (although they are less likely to open up one of my parcels for a long time)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I just sold first T-shirt. To a tattooed Swede... Yeaaaaah.


Well done fella.......!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cause everyone loves a happy end, here's a family reunion shot, two Japanese brothers found each other again in sunny Greece










The bezel just wouldn't turn manually. I took the watch to my watch guy who tried a small vice, generous amounts of WD40, nada. He had to place it under the bench press and turn carefully. And turn it did! There was a solidified layer of goo underneath the bezel, you could hear a crackling noise with each turn. Washed it away afterwards, turns like a dream, the bezel spring didn't crack, cause Seiko.

Then he had to open the caseback which was even harder than turning the bezel. Eventually it surrendered, with even the caseback gasket unscathed, cause Seiko. Blew some more dirt from the movement, the original capacitor had died an ugly death, spewing fluids around (cause Maxell, not Seiko) but after cleaning the contacts and putting in a new capacitor the watch just works (cause Seiko) :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Cause everyone loves a happy end, here's a family reunion shot, two Japanese brothers found each other again in sunny Greece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love a happy ending.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> New strap today for summer - love this


Bold strap Rusty, but it goes so well with the Tudor.......

.......I'm always shying away from getting funky straps, must try and be braver, might just turn me on to straps.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Worth doing a spreadsheet to track wearing habits? I know VWG does this and it threw up some interesting insights recently for him.


Yup I have been failing at the WPAC thing lately but doing really well at the tracking spreadsheet.

Guess what I figured out? 80% of the time I wear 3 watches. That's 24 out of 30 days each month on 3 watches!!!

The other 6/7 days have to be used to share time with everything else. That's fairly nonsensical. In my ideal world I would have a 4th that gets the other 20%. It really makes more sense for me to consolidate everything else and get that 4th solid piece. Why don't I do that?

In any case I want several more months of usage to be sure of my direction.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Cause everyone loves a happy end, here's a family reunion shot, two Japanese brothers found each other again in sunny Greece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George-did Seiko make the white dial with the newer 5m63 movement, similar to my Gray Ghost without the AGS on the dial?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> George-did Seiko make the white dial with the newer 5m63 movement, similar to my Gray Ghost without the AGS on the dial?


Nope, only this one. Its champagne actually. There was a white dial and a fully lumed one but with a different case.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Bold strap Rusty, but it goes so well with the Tudor.......
> 
> .......I'm always shying away from getting funky straps, must try and be braver, might just turn me on to straps.


I thought the same thing. That's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yup I have been failing at the WPAC thing lately but doing really well at the tracking spreadsheet.
> 
> Guess what I figured out? 80% of the time I wear 3 watches. That's 24 out of 30 days each month on 3 watches!!!
> 
> ...


What are the 3 that get the most time VWG? GS, SLA and Monta?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Best of luck on your new ventures George and sinner.



sinner777 said:


> Me too. I opened my shop.. And 15 minutes after I opened with my funds got the confirmation from goverment I got my project proven.. So I will get more funds. Yeah...
> 
> I give you guys... Maschine Concept Store.


Cool shop sinner. Where is the watch case? Accessorize man, accessorize.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yup I have been failing at the WPAC thing lately but doing really well at the tracking spreadsheet.
> 
> Guess what I figured out? 80% of the time I wear 3 watches. That's 24 out of 30 days each month on 3 watches!!!
> 
> ...


You don't do that because your emotional intelligence mind keeps telling you it is sensical to have a selection of watches at your disposal to wear and enjoy when the mood strikes. At least that's what my mind is saying to me, and the cool, calculating "rational" mind just can't overcome this type of common sense at this time. It's a hobby, we are not here to be ascetics. OK, maybe one year at a time in WPAC. ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> What are the 3 that get the most time VWG? GS, SLA and Monta?


GS, SLA, & Speedy. The GS and SLA really dominate wrist time.

This is a chart from May 1 till now.

Other include all other pieces I own including watches I have sold and some that may have just come in. Prototype is exactly what it sounds like, these are prototypes that I have had a chance to try out but I don't own them. They did take up wrist time that would have gone to any of my other pieces. The Monta Triumph has been on the sales block this month so it has been benched and not worn due to that. I was going to sell one Monta and get another. I've pretty much cancelled that decision and will put the Monta Triumph back onto rotation soon.

What is interesting is that even new pieces are not getting wrist time to dominate during the Honeymoon period.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Very nice. Is that from 1971straps? saw some really good ones in his fb page. Where's he based? Customs have cracked down hard here (although they are less likely to open up one of my parcels for a long time)


No it was a maker I found on a watch group on Facebook. If you go on Facebook and search for "Vietnam handmade straps" then you tell them what you want made. It's custom - do I sent him pictures of the watch etc and he matched the colors perfectly, think it was 10 days to make and post and cost $80 ish.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> GS, SLA, & Speedy. The GS and SLA really dominate wrist time.
> 
> This is a chart from May 1 till now.
> 
> ...


The evidence suggests you only really need a two watch collection VWG.........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Anyone else experiencing crap a talk issues? I can no longer connect to the forum with tapatalk, keeps saying network error... Other forums work on tapatalk, and wus works in the browser... (But that is kind of sh*tty from mobile phone)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Yes George and I had had that yesterday for several hours. Eventually I went to home screen on Tapatalk and where the red numbers at bottom showed notofications I swiped screen down and at top of screen it blue bannered saying updating - after that I clicked on a wus notification and just replied to a comment and it signed me in. Manually logging in wasn’t working - very strange


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes George and I had had that yesterday for several hours. Eventually I went to home screen on Tapatalk and where the red numbers at bottom showed notofications I swiped screen down and at top of screen it blue bannered saying updating - after that I clicked on a wus notification and just replied to a comment and it signed me in. Manually logging in wasn't working - very strange


Working again for me now. But entire yesterday and this morning didn't. Couldnt manually sign in either, but just startes working on its own again without any action from me. Did not see funny red numbers and notifications though


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> The evidence suggests you only really need a two watch collection VWG.........


Maybe so.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Working again for me now. But entire yesterday and this morning didn't. Couldnt manually sign in either, but just startes working on its own again without any action from me. Did not see funny red numbers and notifications though


On Tapatalk home page here ->


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Maybe so.


Maybe three if you include a beater.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I usually get here via chrome and the email links, but I've stopped getting emails for replies to the thread.......


......usual WUS issues!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I usually get here via chrome and the email links, but I've stopped getting emails for replies to the thread.......
> 
> ......usual WUS issues!


Not sure it was the regular forum software issues. I almost exclusively use tapatalk for WUS, and honestly I hardly experience any of the software issues that people seem to experience in the browser. So seems to me like a glitch on tapatalk's side, especially since the forum was working as normal in the browser at that moment.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dunno but since emails come via WUS, not getting any would indicate trouble with WUS, right? I didn't get any mails for direct PM's.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Dunno but since emails come via WUS, not getting any would indicate trouble with WUS, right? I didn't get any mails for direct PM's.


Exactly.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Dunno but since emails come via WUS, not getting any would indicate trouble with WUS, right? I didn't get any mails for direct PM's.


I think Tapatalk updated something and it created a conflict with WUS. Wus mods prob just took a little while to sort it, but it's working now.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think Tapatalk updated something and it created a conflict with WUS. Wus mods prob just took a little while to sort it, but it's working now.


Sounds logical. And Tapatalk keeps on promoting the pro version


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Maybe so.


Or three


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, that one has elluded me for years I'm afraid. Not holding my breath at this point.


georgefl74 said:


> Or three


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Normal WUS service seems to be resumed......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Glad to see Tapatalk is back. 

Watch photos are less tempting on a phone screen. 

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Normal WUS service seems to be resumed......


No it hasn't. Uploaded a photo through Crapatalk in another thread and its gone. This one above was hosted at Imgur.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SARX035 is now sold and will be shipped out tomorrow. So, whilst I was a very naughty boy the one-in one-out rule has been observed and I'm now back to 6 watches. The Armida A12 is staying I'm afraid to say, in spite of the comments regarding the perceived insanity, I love divers so two dress watches is more than enough.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> SARX035 is now sold and will be shipped out tomorrow. So, whilst I was a very naughty boy the one-in one-out rule has been observed and I'm now back to 6 watches. The Armida A12 is staying I'm afraid to say, in spite of the comments regarding the perceived insanity, I love divers so two dress watches is more than enough.......


Congrats on the sale!

I have an Armida A9 that is on the bubble for me. Some days I think I could sell it, and others I really like it.

Doc Savage


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Spartan247 said:


> I've been pondering selling off a few more watches to fund a Tudor Black Bay 41 and would like some feedback.
> 
> Currently I have 11 watches in my collection and a Halios Seaforth Series III on preorder. Lately I've been thinking that a collection of 6 or 8 pieces with the Tudor being the centerpiece would let me wear and enjoy the pieces I have more.
> 
> ...


A quick update...I tried on the BB41 and just as I suspected, I loved it. Fits perfect. Also tried the 36, it was comically small on me. Sorry about all the smudges on the watch, apparently they hadn't bother to wipe it after the last person handled it.










I am getting the herd down to 6 and adding the BB41 for a total of 7. All the rest are either already gone or up for sale. The funds I'll have put together will cover the BB so still sticking to no new money on watches, and it's 5 out one in. Coming down from 20 watches, to 14, to 12 and now 7 feels liberating. Somewhere along the road it became more about the hunt than the watch.










I think with these 7 I have 5 solid pieces for regular rotation, the G-Shock for rough stuff and the Timex as a fun summer watch to use as a canvas for some colorful natos. I'm expecting to have the BB by the 4th of July. After that I'm done for the year and no plans to grow the collection past 7 again.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> A quick update...I tried on the BB41 and just as I suspected, I loved it. Fits perfect. Also tried the 36, it was comically small on me. Sorry about all the smudges on the watch, apparently they hadn't bother to wipe it after the last person handled it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A well thought out strategy and well implemented. You even did the whole "don't jump in - think about it for a month - go and try it on" thing. It's amazing that most people (myself included) buy 99% of our watches without ever having tried them on. I would do that with a £30 pair of sports shoes but I would with a £2k watch. Actually makes no sense.

Glad you like the bb41. Are you buying it full retail? It's one of the older models and normally the AD will offer a decent discount?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> SARX035 is now sold and will be shipped out tomorrow. So, whilst I was a very naughty boy the one-in one-out rule has been observed and I'm now back to 6 watches. The Armida A12 is staying I'm afraid to say, in spite of the comments regarding the perceived insanity, I love divers so two dress watches is more than enough.......


If you are wanting to try more funky straps - consider an Erika's original MT strap or two for the Armida. Very comfy and cooler looking than a NATO


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> A quick update...I tried on the BB41 and just as I suspected, I loved it. Fits perfect. Also tried the 36, it was comically small on me. Sorry about all the smudges on the watch, apparently they hadn't bother to wipe it after the last person handled it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic that liberating feeling isn't it?! BB41 will be a fantastic addition to the collection and I'm sure you'll love it. :-!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's amazing that most people (myself included) buy 99% of our watches without ever having tried them on.


This. In fact its closer to 200% of watches for me


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> This. In fact its closer to 200% of watches for me


Lol you and %ages just don't get on do you? 

Told you a million times not to exaggerate ?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> If you are wanting to try more funky straps - consider an Erika's original MT strap or two for the Armida. Very comfy and cooler looking than a NATO


Already got one......

......just don't use it very often.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Already got one......
> 
> ......just don't use it very often.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Forgot to add the photo.....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Forgot to add the photo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't wear it a certain Scottish compadre might take it off your hands


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> If you don't wear it a certain Scottish compadre might take it off your hands




I do still occasionally wear it Rusty.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I do still occasionally wear it Rusty.


No worries it's the slightly wrong colour for me


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I do still occasionally wear it Rusty.


Was thinking about this version for the bb58 as an alternative to the Tudor band


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Was thinking about this version for the bb58 as an alternative to the Tudor band


Looks good. Any sign of the BB58 then?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Looks good. Any sign of the BB58 then?


No bb58 won't start ship till late July ish


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Created a SOTC thread and my photo (hosted in Imgur) one hour later, all of a sudden, won't show.

If I open the post to edit it then the code is still there. w_t_f

This forum is rapidly growing less and less fun.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Created a SOTC thread and my photo (hosted in Imgur) one hour later, all of a sudden, won't show.
> 
> If I open the post to edit it then the code is still there. w_t_f
> 
> This forum is rapidly growing less and less fun.


Seriously so much easier on Tapatalk. Just hit add pic then choose from any pic on your phone


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Seriously so much easier on Tapatalk. Just hit add pic then choose from any pic on your phone


^that. I know migrating forum software isn't an easy task, but this forum surely could do with something better. If tapatalk is functioning better than the actual forum, something is wrong....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Seriously so much easier on Tapatalk. Just hit add pic then choose from any pic on your phone


Tapatalk downgrades image quality much more than the hosting service.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Tapatalk downgrades image quality much more than the hosting service.


Very true, but can't argue with the ease of use.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Tapatalk downgrades image quality much more than the hosting service.


Does it?







perfectly acceptable for fórum pics surely?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Does it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I mean its not like that dial has any detail on it


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Does it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfectly acceptable quality.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm seriously loving the Armida A12. And I think I know why; it's so much like the SBDC051 (doh, no surprise is it, seeing as the SBDC051 is a modern interpretation of the 62mas and the Armida is a homage of the 62mas.....).









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> A well thought out strategy and well implemented. You even did the whole "don't jump in - think about it for a month - go and try it on" thing. It's amazing that most people (myself included) buy 99% of our watches without ever having tried them on. I would do that with a £30 pair of sports shoes but I would with a £2k watch. Actually makes no sense.
> 
> Glad you like the bb41. Are you buying it full retail? It's one of the older models and normally the AD will offer a decent discount?


I have 3 Tudor AD's in my area. I tried it on at the one closest to me which was located in a shopping mall. They offered 6%. One of the other AD's is a high end jeweler in a very posh area, the other is a family owned store in a small town that's a bit of a drive. I'll be taking that drive next week.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm seriously loving the Armida A12. And I think I know why; it's so much like the SBDC051 (doh, no surprise is it, seeing as the SBDC051 is a modern interpretation of the 62mas and the Armida is a homage of the 62mas.....).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


So you're selling everything and buying the SLA?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> So you're selling everything and buying the SLA?


Yeah, of course I am.........

........perfectly sensible to buy a $3000 watch when I've got a $400 version.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yeah, of course I am.........
> ........perfectly sensible to buy a $3000 watch when I've got a $400 version.


There's been a small spike in that price tag over in Japan recently. I have a feeling that the release of the uber-expensive SBEX007 has pulled the price tag for the SLA up. There may be a method to Seiko's madness after all.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> There's been a small spike in that price tag over in Japan recently. I have a feeling that the release of the uber-expensive SBEX007 has pulled the price tag for the SLA up. There may be a method to Seiko's madness after all.


SBEX007? That's the 45mm beast isn't it?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Have any of our UK residents seen this watch in your local dive shop?









Looks like they are priced around £75-£95 But can't find one on eBay or Amazon.

I've been looking for a non digital beater to use around the farm. I'm currently wearing my Seiko SBCZ005 but it's really too nice to beat up. Finding a 40mm, quartz with a 4:00 crown is almost impossible and these are cheap enough that I won't care if it gets scratched, smashed or filthy, TIA.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Have any of our UK residents seen this watch in your local dive shop?
> 
> View attachment 13244381
> 
> ...


Wrong thread to be asking this?!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Wrong thread to be asking this?!


Perhaps, I don't interact with anyone else from the UK. I'll keep an eye out on eBay, no problem.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Perhaps, I don't interact with anyone else from the UK. I'll keep an eye out on eBay, no problem.


Sent you a couple of PMs......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

https://www.jfdecommerce.com/divex-submariner-200.html


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> SBEX007? That's the 45mm beast isn't it?


All the SBEXs are huuuge, I think that one is actually the smallest


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> https://www.jfdecommerce.com/divex-submariner-200.html


Nor enabling but it's not the easiest company to find. Hope that helps. All grown ups here


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> All the SBEXs are huuuge, I think that one is actually the smallest
> 
> View attachment 13244479


And people criticise Invicta for big watches........

.......imagine how nice this would be at 40mm.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> And people criticise Invicta for big watches........
> 
> .......imagine how nice this would be at 40mm.


That's a men's watch not a toy :-d

But they could have repeated the original's dimensions. 43.6mm diameter, 50mm Lug to lug, 14mm thick, 19mm lug width. That would have been perfect.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That's a knuckle duster not a watch :-d
> 
> But they could have repeated the original's dimensions. 43.6mm diameter, 50mm Lug to lug, 14mm thick, 19mm lug width. That would have been perfect.


FTFY........


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nor enabling but it's not the easiest company to find. Hope that helps. All grown ups here


Thanks, I had found them but they don't ship outside of the UK through their website. I may contact them to see if there are other options but really wondered if you guys had noticed them at a UK dive shop that I couldn't find. They seem to have a very specialized distribution network and not much shows up using Google.

Probably shouldn't have posted this here as some in WPAC are in a different place than I am from a collection standpoint. I appreciate the heads up and "adultness".


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey I wanna say sorry for enabling too with that SBEX! I mean its only HALF A MILLION FREAKING YEN


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Here's a solution for watches that looks 100's of % too big on the wrist, stop looking at your darn wrist and look at the watch, if you know what I mean. Focus.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Thanks, I had found them but they don't ship outside of the UK through their website. I may contact them to see if there are other options but really wondered if you guys had noticed them at a UK dive shop that I couldn't find. They seem to have a very specialized distribution network and not much shows up using Google.
> 
> Probably shouldn't have posted this here as some in WPAC are in a different place than I am from a collection standpoint. I appreciate the heads up and "adultness".


Have you tried emailing them and asking if they would make an exception and ship to the USA? Maratac says they don't ship to UK but did for me ages ago.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Here's a solution for watches that looks 100's of % too big on the wrist, stop looking at your darn wrist and look at the watch, if you know what I mean. Focus.


Or just don't buy watches that are too big for your wrist?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Or just don't buy watches that are too big for your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Now why would I treat myself like that for a most desirable piece? Some of us don't settle for second best or mind looking like clowns. :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Now why would I treat myself like that for a most desirable piece? Some of us don't settle for second best or mind looking like clowns. :-d


Well if you don't mind looking like a clown you need the Musk........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well if you don't mind looking like a clown you need the Musk........


Paul Newman's watches sell for a silly premium. Mr Magoo's might also


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm seriously loving the Armida A12. And I think I know why; it's so much like the SBDC051 (doh, no surprise is it, seeing as the SBDC051 is a modern interpretation of the 62mas and the Armida is a homage of the 62mas.....).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all bad, but that endlink is hideous...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Not a flattering angle.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Not all bad, but that endlink is hideous...


+1 looks like a design afterthought. Poor


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> +1 looks like a design afterthought. Poor


The SLA has a similar issue cause it went the other way and the end link seens disjointed. I don't thing there's a 'right' way to design an endlink for this case design. It was meant for rubber.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

It mimics the original bracelet and the end links. They could have done something similar to the SBDC051 and put a false mid link on the SEL (which would have made the lug to lug measurement bigger) but I actually like the way it's done, it has a 60s/70s charm to, which is exactly what it should be like.......

I prefer it to the MWW version and the new SLA017.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It mimics the original bracelet and the end links. They could have done something similar to the SBDC051 and put a false mid link on the SEL (which would have made the lug to lug measurement bigger) but I actually like the way it's done, it has a 60s/70s charm to, which is exactly what it should be like.......
> 
> I prefer it to the MWW version and the new SLA017.
> 
> ...


I know what it mimics, they just did a bad job at it... I'd say MWW did a much better interpretation, those end-links look like they belong there.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

On another note, I just confirmed a trade for my turtle. A citizen NY0040 is incoming  So that should fill the black diver gap in my collection, at least until the Catalina arrives. 
With that the rotation will be 7 watches. A Hamilton open heart will be incoming (upfront declared exception) after 10th July (my graduation date). To make it 8. 

That should be it for this year. Once the NY0040 arrives, I feel like the watches I own now are covering all my bases. The NTH Catalina will arrive in Oktober/November, and should replace the citizen - or if it disappoints, it will be returned or sold unworn.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> It mimics the original bracelet and the end links. They could have done something similar to the SBDC051 and put a false mid link on the SEL (which would have made the lug to lug measurement bigger) but I actually like the way it's done, it has a 60s/70s charm to, which is exactly what it should be like.......
> 
> I prefer it to the MWW version and the new SLA017.
> 
> ...


The end link looks much better when the watch is on your wrist.

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

A smart man would sell everything and just keep this, Nightbreaker.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> A smart man would sell everything and just keep this, Nightbreaker.


So you're saying you're a dumb man? Or you're actually selling everything else?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Both.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Question...
Seiko mm300
Case is solid right? So to regulate it you have to remove the crystal and take the whole movement out the front - is that right?
Mate borrowed my timegrapher and his needs regulated - wondered if it’s a home job or if he should send it away somewhere


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Question...
> Seiko mm300
> Case is solid right? So to regulate it you have to remove the crystal and take the whole movement out the front - is that right?
> Mate borrowed my timegrapher and his needs regulated - wondered if it's a home job or if he should send it away somewhere


You remove the bezel, then a crystal holding ring, then the crystal pops out (best with a small pump), the glass gasket, then release the stem, and only then is the movement free.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You remove the bezel, then a crystal holding ring, then the crystal pops out (best with a small pump), the glass gasket, then release the stem, and only then is the movement free.


Not something to try at home then


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not something to try at home then


Not on someone else's watch. I'm doing it routinely now for the top loaders I handle.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wimads said:


> So you're saying you're a dumb man? Or you're actually selling everything else?


Definitely not smart and not selling everything else, although it's crossed my mind.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Question...
> Seiko mm300
> Case is solid right? So to regulate it you have to remove the crystal and take the whole movement out the front - is that right?
> Mate borrowed my timegrapher and his needs regulated - wondered if it's a home job or if he should send it away somewhere


Just drill a hole over the mainspring.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not something to try at home then


Give it a go Rusty, what could possibly go wrong?!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> A smart man would sell everything and just keep this, Nightbreaker.


Tempting. Ball is my favorite watch brand.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok guys, my old nemesis is back on my radar: Oris Aquis. This is a watch I have almost purchased several times, but I was never completely excited about the dial. However, this green dial is really calling to me.

Please help crush this for me.









Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok guys, my old nemesis is back on my radar: Oris Aquis. This is a watch I have almost purchased several times, but I was never completely excited about the dial. However, this green dial is really calling to me.
> 
> Please help crush this for me.
> 
> ...


I've tried the Oris Aquis before at an ADs, but I was incredibly underwhelmed by it. Too blingy IMHO for a diver, the size and heft was too much and the lugs I thought were ugly. The dial felt like it was lacking in character for me.......

......what makes you think this one will be any different to the others?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok guys, my old nemesis is back on my radar: Oris Aquis. This is a watch I have almost purchased several times, but I was never completely excited about the dial. However, this green dial is really calling to me.
> 
> Please help crush this for me.
> 
> ...


The side profile of the aquis always reminds me a bit of a fat person sitting their ass down on a chair, the fat sagging out sideways.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> A smart man would sell everything and just keep this, Nightbreaker.


Try it for the remainder of 2018.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> The side profile of the aquis always reminds me a bit of a fat person sitting their ass down on a chair, the fat sagging out sideways.


Lmao. Winner of the bash of the year. Actually laughed out loud 🤣


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Definitely not smart and not selling everything else, although it's crossed my mind.


You're much smarter than you think!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> Try it for the remainder of 2018.


That's a very long time, not sure I can or want to do that.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok guys, my old nemesis is back on my radar: Oris Aquis. This is a watch I have almost purchased several times, but I was never completely excited about the dial. However, this green dial is really calling to me.
> 
> Please help crush this for me.
> 
> ...


I actually like the bold industrial strength angular lugs, but then when you see the side view with that oval casserole look, and then the profile, well, you've seen the photo. Besides, considering how many "you did" buy when on a roll, time to put this almost ran away for good.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok guys, my old nemesis is back on my radar: Oris Aquis. This is a watch I have almost purchased several times, but I was never completely excited about the dial. However, this green dial is really calling to me.
> 
> Please help crush this for me.
> 
> ...


Hands look like a butt plug.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This is more of a curious question for the more experienced members here than a call for help or bashing but bash away if you feel the need.

I have a Squale 50 Atmos that I like very much, it was the first nice (read expensive) watch I purchased during my time in this hobby. It's been perfect, it's the only watch I've ever received a comment on and a strap Monster for the colorway.

I've been researching the Doxa Sub lineup and the 300 Pro 50th Anniversary re issue has caught my eye. It's a good size, 42mm and only 11.5mm thick, so it's wearable and arguably more iconic than the Squale. Neither are all that versatile being blue and orange so that's a push, IMO, but the Doxa comes on a bracelet and that's not an option with the Squale.

For those of you familiar with both or either, my question is this, do you think the Doxa is $1200-$1400 better than the Squale? My gut tells me it isn't and that's why I haven't pursued this further but I've never handled the Doxa. I'm using approximate used values for the price difference and I'm close enough for the discussion.

As a refresher, I only own 3 automatics, and only 5 total, and this would be a one in/one out purchase at some point down the road. I'm interested in your thoughts as I value your collective opinions.

TIA and some pics of the watches in question.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Wimads said:


> The side profile of the aquis always reminds me a bit of a fat person sitting their ass down on a chair, the fat sagging out sideways.


That is some definite side booty. Rolex cases have some side booty too, but nothing like Oris -- great call.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> This is more of a curious question for the more experienced members here than a call for help or bashing but bash away if you feel the need.
> 
> I have a Squale 50 Atmos that I like very much, it was the first nice (read expensive) watch I purchased during my time in this hobby. It's been perfect, it's the only watch I've ever received a comment on and a strap Monster for the colorway.
> 
> ...


I cannot tell from personal experience, but what I always hear is that the quality of the Doxa is a bit underwhelming given their price point. You'll be paying for the design, not for better quality compared to your squale. 
Personally I love the Doxa design though, and couldn't care less for the squale. But I don't think I'd be paying for it, unless I could comfortably spend that amount from my disposable income.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> ... but then when you see the side view with that oval casserole look ...


Though I thought of a dog dish, I guess we feel the same. 



RLextherobot said:


> Hands look like a butt plug.


MUAHAHAHA! |>



Hornet99 said:


> I've tried the Oris Aquis before at an ADs, but I was incredibly underwhelmed by it. Too blingy IMHO for a diver, ...


Yep, it's a strange design with these robotic lugs on that soft body. I liked the Aquis from the product pictures until an old customer dropped by and had that glossy thing on. Much too much for me and I was inclined to ask him if it wasn't a bit too late for a midlife crisis, but I didn't. Some things just take care of themselves and sometimes you can't help anyway. ;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> This is more of a curious question for the more experienced members here than a call for help or bashing but bash away if you feel the need.
> 
> I have a Squale 50 Atmos that I like very much, it was the first nice (read expensive) watch I purchased during my time in this hobby. It's been perfect, it's the only watch I've ever received a comment on and a strap Monster for the colorway.
> 
> ...


The Doxa has the whole Dirk Pitt thing, aesthetics and a long history to it (and is a great Scuba watch). But no, I wouldn't pay $1k+ more for it. A lot of people would, but it's still an ETA movement. Like anything, it's a subjective question, and I guess I'd ask "what does Doxa mean to you?", to potential buyers. For huge fans of Clive Cussler, and scuba divers, I could see it. That iconic orange and Cussler novels kind of drew me to the hobby, honestl -- however I could never justify spending that much on a Doxa. They do look awesome though, especially that 50th Anniversary.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wimads said:


> I cannot tell from personal experience, but what I always hear is that the quality of the Doxa is a bit underwhelming given their price point. You'll be paying for the design, not for better quality compared to your squale.
> Personally I love the Doxa design though, and couldn't care less for the squale. But I don't think I'd be paying for it, unless I could comfortably spend that amount from my disposable income.


I sense the same regarding the quality/price point ratio of the Doxa, my instinct tells me it should be $1500 new versus the $2490 it lists for. It may not be priced $1000 too high but it does seem slightly overpriced, however the market says otherwise. A watch is more than the sum of its parts and they do seem to sell out of most of their releases, they must doing something right.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> The Doxa has the whole Dirk Pitt thing, aesthetics and a long history to it (and is a great Scuba watch). But no, I wouldn't pay $1k+ more for it. A lot of people would, but it's still an ETA movement. Like anything, it's a subjective question, and I guess I'd ask "what does Doxa mean to you?", to potential buyers. For huge fans of Clive Cussler, and scuba divers, I could see it. That iconic orange and Cussler novels kind of drew me to the hobby, honestl -- however I could never justify spending that much on a Doxa. They do look awesome though, especially that 50th Anniversary.


Pitt and Cussler mean little to me but the brand history does, can those names even be separated from the brand history?, it's one of the reasons I've never really been drawn to many of the micro brands, I think.
The money and price difference do matter or I wouldn't be asking the question but it's not a life changing amount of cash, it's more of a value prospect. Would owning an iconic watch that I do like very much bring me $1000+ more satisfaction than what I already have? That's probably too personal to be answered here but I do appreciate the input so far.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Pitt and Cussler mean little to me but the brand history does, can those names even be separated from the brand history?, it's one of the reasons I've never really been drawn to many of the micro brands, I think.
> The money and price difference do matter or I wouldn't be asking the question but it's not a life changing amount of cash, it's more of a value prospect. Would owning an iconic watch that I do like very much bring me $1000+ more satisfaction than what I already have? That's probably too personal to be answered here but I do appreciate the input so far.


I think the value's there with the 50th anniversary Doxa. Or any Doxa (the turquoise on the Project Awareness Doxa's really unique). Doxa has a cult following, and these will always be sought-after. Like you said, These are iconic (there's no denying that). Doxa's always fascinated me, I'm interested about your input, and I'll be interested about any other input from members.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Double post, apologies


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok guys, my old nemesis is back on my radar: Oris Aquis. This is a watch I have almost purchased several times, but I was never completely excited about the dial. However, this green dial is really calling to me.
> 
> Please help crush this for me.
> 
> ...


I tried the 2017 Aquis on at an AD last year and was disappointed. For me it didn't live up to the hype. And that was the version with the beautiful sunburst blue dial, not that hideous green.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> This is more of a curious question for the more experienced members here than a call for help or bashing but bash away if you feel the need.


I would say its perfectly fine to ask for feedback, including discouragement from a potential purchase with the request that it not be bashed. Bashing is not for everyone.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I was under the impression that Doxas were beginning to lose value recently although I'm not really monitoring that so don't hold my word on it. I like the design but not 2.5k likes. 

Regarding history; I appreciate the original item, the lineage, the folk stories as much as anyone. Don't like homaging or micros partly because of that. But buying something on account of the history behind it is kinda recursive. Doxa didn't have a history when it started out. They made one due to them offering a great product at a competitive price. If they (or anyone else really) now try to milk that history then they're untrue to it. Likewise Rolexes, the first Speedy, etc didn't cost an arm and a leg when they made history.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I cannot tell from personal experience, but what I always hear is that the quality of the Doxa is a bit underwhelming given their price point. You'll be paying for the design, not for better quality compared to your squale.
> Personally I love the Doxa design though, and couldn't care less for the squale. But I don't think I'd be paying for it, unless I could comfortably spend that amount from my disposable income.


Am I missing something, what is so special about the design? You could buy a Seiko turtle and modify it to recreate the look much cheaper......?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> The side profile of the aquis always reminds me a bit of a fat person sitting their ass down on a chair, the fat sagging out sideways.


You guys are awesome! This is exactly what I needed.

Doc Savage


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Am I missing something, what is so special about the design? You could buy a Seiko turtle and modify it to recreate the look much cheaper......?


True, I bet that Dagaz has everything needed insofar as dial/hands/bezel/superdomed saphhire are concerned (I don't know about prices and Seiko mod parts/places anymore). And Strapcode for a beads of rice bracelet. There could be cheaper places to source from perhaps?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> True, I bet that Dagaz has everything needed insofar as dial/hands/bezel/superdomed saphhire are concerned (I don't know about prices and Seiko mod parts/places anymore). And Strapcode for a beads of rice bracelet. There could be cheaper places to source from perhaps?


Go for the best components and it'll still be cheaper than the price difference between the Squale and the Doxa!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> True, I bet that Dagaz has everything needed insofar as dial/hands/bezel/superdomed saphhire are concerned (I don't know about prices and Seiko mod parts/places anymore). And Strapcode for a beads of rice bracelet. There could be cheaper places to source from perhaps?


https://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seik...soxa-doxa-mod-seiko-320-a.html#/topics/252434


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> This is more of a curious question for the more experienced members here than a call for help or bashing but bash away if you feel the need.
> 
> I have a Squale 50 Atmos that I like very much, it was the first nice (read expensive) watch I purchased during my time in this hobby. It's been perfect, it's the only watch I've ever received a comment on and a strap Monster for the colorway.
> 
> ...


Squale do a mesh bracelet for that model I think


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> That is some definite side booty. Rolex cases have some side booty too, but nothing like Oris -- great call.


A booty call


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> https://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seik...soxa-doxa-mod-seiko-320-a.html#/topics/252434


No way.... That's an incredible build. True-to-Doxa's orange, too (and quite literally thousands less). However, he said Doxa's history was important -- so that might not cut it. We'll see?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> A booty call


hahaaaaaa indeed

speaking of which!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Friend totally hacked off with the mm300.

Weak willed addict from Paisley with a Paypal balance to the rescue . To be fair at the price it was impossible to refuse. Futile to even try.....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Am I missing something, what is so special about the design? You could buy a Seiko turtle and modify it to recreate the look much cheaper......?


Nothing special, just a great looking design (which is rather subjective). A modded turtle is not quite the same. The turtle case of the Doxa is quite different, which to me is a big part of the appeal. 
I am often willing to pay a bit more if I like the design enough, despite the quality not being worth it. But the Doxa is definitely priced way out of my comfort zone, no matter how sexy it looks.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Friend totally hacked off with the mm300.
> 
> Weak willed addict from Paisley with a Paypal balance to the rescue . To be fair at the price it was impossible to refuse. Futile to even try.....


You'll be selling those Tudors when they come in just to pay for all the watches you'll have bought while waiting Rusty


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Friend totally hacked off with the mm300.
> 
> Weak willed addict from Paisley with a Paypal balance to the rescue . To be fair at the price it was impossible to refuse. Futile to even try.....


Come on Rusty.... Keep your act together. You were on the right track. Now one after the other is coming in again... You're not even trying anymore...
.
.
.
.
So what's exiting for it? (No, those other watches exited for the Tudors you planned to buy)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You'll be selling those Tudors when they come in just to pay for all the watches you'll have bought while waiting Rusty










tag sold - so it's a one in one out situation, same rule applies of never adding money to the hobby (except straps)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You'll be selling those Tudors when they come in just to pay for all the watches you'll have bought while waiting Rusty


I got the sbdx017 for £850 with the bracelet plus the crafterblue rubber. Few light micro scratches in the enamel bezel insert. Tag sold for £1600, so the bone is gone 

Wonder why they chose enamel for the insert when it scratches so easily? Odd choice tbh. Read of some mm300 applying wax to the insert to form a scratch resistant barrier, but don't know if it would also work on existing fine marks to give a better finish. No idea where I'd get a replacement insert anyway


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I got the sbdx017 for £850 with the bracelet plus the crafterblue rubber. Few light micro scratches in the enamel bezel insert. Tag sold for £1600, so the bone is gone
> 
> Wonder why they chose enamel for the insert when it scratches so easily? Odd choice tbh. Read of some mm300 applying wax to the insert to form a scratch resistant barrier, but don't know if it would also work on existing fine marks to give a better finish. No idea where I'd get a replacement insert anyway


You can't. Seiko only sells bezel sets not inserts. 
The new version is diashield coated dunno if the insert is more resilient. You got a very good deal nonetheless.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You can't. Seiko only sells bezel sets not inserts.
> The new version is diashield coated dunno if the insert is more resilient. You got a very good deal nonetheless.


Yeah, he just wanted rid so - well yeah...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> The side profile of the aquis always reminds me a bit of a fat person sitting their ass down on a chair, the fat sagging out sideways.


LMAO...ahahahahahhhahhahaa


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RLextherobot said:


> Hands look like a butt plug.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


hahahahahahahhahhahahahahaaaa


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> hahahahahahahhahhahahahahaaaa


With quality bashes like this you may have found successors


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

With all the honors.


I have been busy for few days. With shop and also at home, and I come to this...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Nothing special, just a great looking design (which is rather subjective). A modded turtle is not quite the same. The turtle case of the Doxa is quite different, which to me is a big part of the appeal.
> I am often willing to pay a bit more if I like the design enough, despite the quality not being worth it. But the Doxa is definitely priced way out of my comfort zone, no matter how sexy it looks.


Never looked closely at Doxa but I do understand your perspective here......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Friend totally hacked off with the mm300.
> 
> Weak willed addict from Paisley with a Paypal balance to the rescue . To be fair at the price it was impossible to refuse. Futile to even try.....


At least I was drunk when I made my silly purchases.......

......Where's your will power Rusty?!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> At least I was drunk when I made my silly purchases.......
> 
> ......Where's your will power Rusty?!


I'm Scottish

What's makes you think I wasn't drunk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> At least I was drunk when I made my silly purchases.......
> 
> ......Where's your will power Rusty?!


He traded it in


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Am I missing something, what is so special about the design? You could buy a Seiko turtle and modify it to recreate the look much cheaper......?


One could say and do the same thing regarding many different iconic models, for example the FFF, Sub, and others have been built using Seikos and Invictas. Although the watch you listed is a high quality appearing and uncanny copy of the Doxa, it's just that a copy. I don't have a huge problem with this or any homage really, you do you, they're just not for me, generally speaking.

I don't get too caught up in the history of any particular brand/model but i do recognize it and it is a factor, although one of many, when making a buying decision.

I'm going to reach out to a local forum member who, I think, owns the Doxa. That's really the only way to know for sure. The cushion case is a big step for me but I'm more concerned about the small, 24-25mm dial. That's pretty small in a 42mm case. I do like the design but it would have to really impress me in the flesh to justify the extra cash over and above the Squale.

I appreciate the input and discussion and will report back at some point.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Will totally admit that I didn't "get" the Doxa designs til I got a chance to handle the black lung re-release in person. For a big watch it wears surprisingly easy, and there's something really compelling in those bright dials sunk into that giant case. I dunno, it's not something that I think I would wear all the time, but it does give off that adventure watch vibe even without the associations. Also (and not to enable anyone in the abstinence thread) I think the 2824 is acceptable in the price range for reliability, ease of service and the rest of the package.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm Scottish
> 
> What's makes you think I wasn't drunk


More drunk than usual then?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> One could say and do the same thing regarding many different iconic models, for example the FFF, Sub, and others have been built using Seikos and Invictas. Although the watch you listed is a high quality appearing and uncanny copy of the Doxa, it's just that a copy. I don't have a huge problem with this or any homage really, you do you, they're just not for me, generally speaking.
> 
> I don't get too caught up in the history of any particular brand/model but i do recognize it and it is a factor, although one of many, when making a buying decision.
> 
> ...


I get what you've said, but from a personal perspective as much as I may like a watch I'm not going to shell out a wad of cash that is beyond my comfort zone simply because of the look. Tudor BB is a case in point for me, I'll wait till a good design copy is made......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Champagne dial arrived yesterday.









Lovely dial, certainly more dressy than the black dial. BUT

I packed it up and returned it.









Not only because of +13 spd vs +1 spd of my black dial now, but because I didn't want to stop wearing this one or have to decide which watch to wear and have one sitting in a box. No my friends I have truly become a genuine one watch guy. Past the two month mark.

Also I would like to make a comment regarding brands. I like to watch professional golf and when I do I see Rolex as a major sponsor. That costs Rolex a lot of money but provides enjoyment beyond wearing one of their watches. Second is Hamilton I have been watching a series called The Horn about the Zermatt air rescue team and noticed the Hamilton branding on their helicopters and helmets along with Victorinox of course being Swiss. Anyway, also seen some shots of Hamilton Khaki limited edition helicopter instruments on the show. The point is that seeing our brands sponsor activities that we enjoy adds significantly to the enjoyment of owning the brand beyond simply wearing the watch and comparing watch features.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Champagne dial arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 13252793
> 
> ...


.......and if you're not buying the brand sponsoring the sports event you're watching then you can enjoying the feeling that you're not funding it :-d b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Champagne dial arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 13252793
> 
> ...


Tell you what buddy if you bought that brand new I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be accepting it back given that there's a photo of it on your wrist. As for the +13, I'm pretty sure that's within standard tolerances - I wait on fórum gurus to correct me on that but it's not a COSC piece. I feel sorry for companies that waste time sending watches out only to have them returned on a whim. Sorry - pet hate of mine that.

For a couple of reasons. If they are a decent company they won't resell it because it's been used been worn etc. if they do resell it then it's even worse - damned if I want my hard earned coin being spent on a piece that's meant to be brand new when it might be second hand.

GRR!

It's a Hamilton not a kickstarter. Nothing stopping you going to a store and trying on a display one and finding out you don't want it right there and then


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Tell you what buddy if you bought that brand new I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be accepting it back given that there's a photo of it on your wrist. As for the +13, I'm pretty sure that's within standard tolerances - I wait on fórum gurus to correct me on that but it's not a COSC piece. I feel sorry for companies that waste time sending watches out only to have them returned on a whim. Sorry - pet hate of mine that.
> 
> For a couple of reasons. If they are a decent company they won't resell it because it's been used been worn etc. if they do resell it then it's even worse - damned if I want my hard earned coin being spent on a piece that's meant to be brand new when it might be second hand.
> 
> ...


It was not new but certified preowned as it still is. I paid the return shipping but PayPal will refund that not the seller. There are no ADs nor any store with the watch locally. I probably won't be doing that again anyway. The seller would rather I give it a try rather than not thus they offer the return policy.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Personally I am very mindful of the sellers I buy from. One reason I send back items I am told I can keep after the refund. 

This purchase was not a "whim" but the result of a month long struggle. The seller and I have a history this being the third watch I have bought from them and the first I have returned. In fact the black dial Hami I am wearing now came from the same seller. The +13 spd is fine that was not the issue but the black dial is running a +1 spd in that same position. That was the comparison and the champagne ran at +18 in another position. Copied from watch and worn article. "ETA regulates the standard (2824) movement to a tolerance of +/-12 seconds a day, although many watches actually run better."


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

If it’s not bought new it’s less of an issue. It’s the returning new watches that grates


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Tell you what buddy if you bought that brand new I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be accepting it back given that there's a photo of it on your wrist. As for the +13, I'm pretty sure that's within standard tolerances - I wait on fórum gurus to correct me on that but it's not a COSC piece. I feel sorry for companies that waste time sending watches out only to have them returned on a whim. Sorry - pet hate of mine that.
> 
> For a couple of reasons. If they are a decent company they won't resell it because it's been used been worn etc. if they do resell it then it's even worse - damned if I want my hard earned coin being spent on a piece that's meant to be brand new when it might be second hand.
> 
> ...


No need to try it seeing as it's exactly like the black one, dial colour is the difference and that was clear when purchased......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Glycine gold Combat Sub has sold!

It's a little anti-climactic, because I already counted it as out of the collection once I put it up for sale, but having it officially gone is also nice. Other than that little temptation with the Oris, I am holding firm.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Champagne dial arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 13252793
> 
> ...


Maybe you should just visit the local jewellery or departement store every now and then to try on a watch for a second. Might scratch your watch nut itch without an investment


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Maybe you should just visit the local jewellery or departement store every now and then to try on a watch for a second. Might scratch your watch nut itch without an investment


That won't be necessary as I finally realized I only want the one watch. Looking at other watches is not a good idea for me. Actually it is not a good idea for anyone who does not want to buy watches.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> That won't be necessary as I finally realized I only want the one watch. Looking at other watches is not a good idea for me. Actually it is not a good idea for anyone who does not want to buy watches.


Fair point, don't visit the jewellery.

Though we've heard you declaring now definitely being a one watch guy a few times before. You seem to be on the right track though! Certainly doing better than some of us here...

Also, I said it before, but must admit it again, that hammie looks really sharp on the bracelet. Great size on your wrist also. If any watch should take you to one-watch-nirvana, that hammie isn't a bad choice at all.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Friend totally hacked off with the mm300.
> 
> Weak willed addict from Paisley with a Paypal balance to the rescue . To be fair at the price it was impossible to refuse. Futile to even try.....


Good catch, an unusual one for you, so the question is, did you get it because you like it or cause everyone else does? I say:


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Champagne dial arrived yesterday.
> 
> Lovely dial, certainly more dressy than the black dial. BUT
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Good catch, an unusual one for you, so the question is, did you get it because you like it or cause everyone does? I say:
> 
> View attachment 13253783
> 
> ...


Always wondered what the fuss was about them, price was very attractive, liked that it had a couple of marks already on it and I've always been into divers. Never had the funds to get the watches that appealed in the dresswstch category till recently, hence the recent ones, but a good old bezelled diver always gets me.

Early signs are good that I'll be keeping it. Feels a bit like the bombproof kinda under the radar holiday watch to me.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Always wondered what the fuss was about them, price was very attractive, liked that it had a couple of marks already on it and I've always been into divers. Never had the funds to get the watches that appealed in the dresswstch category till recently, hence the recent ones, but a good old bezelled diver always gets me.
> 
> Early signs are good that I'll be keeping it. Feels a bit like the bombproof kinda under the radar holiday watch to me.


Great watch by all accounts, though I wouldn't call it a dress watch, looks as toolish as can be to me. A while back I could have had a great deal on one, but I wasn't ready for it at the moment, when I finally decided and went back a few days later it was history. You just have to be ready to execute when the opportunity arises, they are usually few and far between if ever again, as my dad used to say. But this is all contrary to what we preach here, I think the key is to be prepared and wait, just in case, which is different than an impulse buy.


----------



## GMT_Bezel (May 22, 2018)

There sadly isn't a chastity belt on this earth strong enough to prevent me from purchasing a watch in 2018.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

GMT_Bezel said:


> There sadly isn't a chastity belt on this earth strong enough to prevent me from purchasing a watch in 2018.


Usually I feel the same way, this year I haven't bought anything :/ 
In fact I sold 2. Very strange year.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

GMT_Bezel said:


> There sadly isn't a chastity belt on this earth strong enough to prevent me from purchasing a watch in 2018.


May as well join the abstinence club, a place where we get the job done, errr... eerrrr.... or something like that, besides, we can probably slow you down after the first one.



TJ Boogie said:


> Usually I feel the same way, this year I haven't bought anything :/
> In fact I sold 2. Very strange year.


Way to go TJ, so what's keeping you so content these days?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> May as well join the abstinence club, a place where we get the job done, errr... eerrrr.... or something like that, besides, we can probably slow you down after the first one.
> 
> Way to go TJ, so what's keeping you so content these days?


Thanks man, I'm down to 2 chronographs I like a lot. My eyes wander, but it's not wanderlust. The next time a watch really grabs my attention, something that I _have_ to have, I'll know. The only thing I'd buy right now is a Blue ETA Pelagos, but they're virtually non-existent. So my chronographs keep me content, Petwatch -- contentment (for me, it's wanting what I have) is an eerie feeling for me. A lot of the time in my life, the grass is always greener. So for now I'm not questioning anything, and I'm just enjoying the serenity of it all.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Well put! I'm slowly getting there, one watch at a time until I try at least a few more of the one's I'm interested in - then, countdown. Not any time soon, though.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Well put! I'm slowly getting there, one watch at a time until I try at least a few more of the one's I'm interested in - then, countdown. Not any time soon, though.


Thanks! That's great that you know what you want though, and you're headed in a direction Petwatch. When I started collecting, I just starting buying, and was all over the place. Thankfully Hornet and VWG put this thread together in 2018, and I slowly got things together. There's no rush, enjoy the ones you're interested in -- maybe one of them will end up being a lifetime favorite?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks TJ, I don't know if you remember but I didn't exactly start out like this.  And this thread has definitely helped.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Thanks TJ, I don't know if you remember but I didn't exactly start out like this.  And this thread has definitely helped.


I remember well good sir  needless to say I didn't either, it was "oh gosh what did TJ buy TODAY, or THIS WEEK!", and then it slowed down, then slowed way down. You're really doing great Petwatch :-! b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

GMT_Bezel said:


> There sadly isn't a chastity belt on this earth strong enough to prevent me from purchasing a watch in 2018.


You've not met Uncle Ard then have you?

........talking of Ard, where the f*@k is he?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You've not met Uncle Ard then have you?
> 
> ........talking of Ard, where the f*@k is he?


He's around! Bring in Uncle [email protected]!!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Great watch by all accounts, though I wouldn't call it a dress watch, looks as toolish as can be to me. A while back I could have had a great deal on one, but I wasn't ready for it at the moment, when I finally decided and went back a few days later it was history. You just have to be ready to execute when the opportunity arises, they are usually few and far between if ever again, as my dad used to say. But this is all contrary to what we preach here, I think the key is to be prepared and wait, just in case, which is different than an impulse buy.


It's not a dress watch, I meant recent departures into GO GS and moonmoon territory, which are far dressier than my norm. So the mm300 is actually more of a return to the norm for me. Your comment a couple of posts later resonates with me - trying on the ones you list after one by one till you get there. My "list" for the past few months has only ever had 2 watches on it. Couple years ago the hotlist had about 20+.

Definitely approaching Valhalla but not quite there...,yet


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

So Rusty, what has this done to the Tudor plans?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Always wondered what the fuss was about them, price was very attractive, liked that it had a couple of marks already on it and I've always been into divers. Never had the funds to get the watches that appealed in the dresswstch category till recently, hence the recent ones, but a good old bezelled diver always gets me.
> 
> Early signs are good that I'll be keeping it. Feels a bit like the bombproof kinda under the radar holiday watch to me.


Just be careful not to damage bezel insert.

It can only be replaced with whole bezel. And it is not cheap.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RLextherobot said:


> Will totally admit that I didn't "get" the Doxa designs til I got a chance to handle the black lung re-release in person. For a big watch it wears surprisingly easy, and there's something really compelling in those bright dials sunk into that giant case. I dunno, it's not something that I think I would wear all the time, but it does give off that adventure watch vibe even without the associations. Also (and not to enable anyone in the abstinence thread) I think the 2824 is acceptable in the price range for reliability, ease of service and the rest of the package.


I just hope the quality of the whole package has improved.

Friend had one , Orange "Matthew McConaughey"...

Paint peeled of bezel within first week.

2 weeks later crown tube just snapped off.

Repair was... Lets say... Not cheap.

Two happiest days: when he bought it and when he sold it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So Rusty, what has this done to the Tudor plans?


Nothing. Was funded via tag sale and actually released quite a bit of funds. Also on the sly my steinhart collection has reduced from 12 to 8, so with Tudor's arrival whenever they might be the total number will be 21 down from 25 in January.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Just be careful not to damage bezel insert.
> 
> It can only be replaced with whole bezel. And it is not cheap.


Yeah I've seen bezels at a few hundred bucks, the insert is enamel and marks easily / a pretty basic design flaw tbh, and I'm pleased to say it has a few marks on it already and a tiny graze on the bezel itself. Don't think it was ever meant to be a safe queen kind of watch, so it will be a standard go to for the pool / beach I think







you can see the graze at the 40, it's small but in a photo can be made to look very visible (which it isn't)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

It is still most rugged watch out there. Built like tank.

If RLX did not stop evolution of Sub in 60ies and decided to make it luxury item it would probably look like this. Only flaw, it can sit high on wrist.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> It is still most rugged watch out there. Built like tank.
> 
> If RLX did not stop evolution of Sub in 60ies and decided to make it luxury item it would probably look like this. Only flaw, it can sit high on wrist.


Actually case curvature makes it wear very well and not uncomfortably high.







it is heavy though. Must say the crafterblue is easily the comfiest rubber strap I've worn. I fitted it to a strapcode clasp from an oyster bracelet and it fits like a glove


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

It depends on wrist.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Actually case curvature makes it wear very well and not uncomfortably high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****! It's a brick Rusty. You can use it as a knuckle duster........

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Transparent nail polish could help fortify that enamel insert


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Transparent nail polish could help fortify that enamel insert


I'd be too afraid to try that 

Looking closely it might need some kind of alcohol wipe to clean it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> *****! It's a brick Rusty. You can use it as a knuckle duster........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Surprisingly wears smaller than a black bay


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

The MM300 is a beautiful watch. If it didn't weigh that much I'd own it. But the case shape makes it necessary to wear it tight, hence you need either a tight, comfortable rubber strap or a heavy bracelet. The Landmaster I do own has the same case design but titanium makes it wearable on its bracelet.

So what's up Brits? Getting warmer? Its been raining here pretty much for the entire June. Right now its just 23 celcius, normal for the year would have been 33.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> The MM300 is a beautiful watch. If it didn't weigh that much I'd own it. But the case shape makes it necessary to wear it tight, hence you need either a tight, comfortable rubber strap or a heavy bracelet. The Landmaster I do own has the same case design but titanium makes it wearable on its bracelet.
> 
> So what's up Brits? Getting warmer? Its been raining here pretty much for the entire June. Right now its just 23 celcius, normal for the year would have been 33.


30 deg Celsius in Scotland - god knows what it's like in England where it's normally hotter


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> 30 deg Celsius in Scotland - god knows what it's like in England where it's normally hotter


Same here down in sunny Nottingham. Although office air con isn't working and we've had to suffer 31 degrees......

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Surprisingly wears smaller than a black bay


That is surprising. Wait till you put it on the bracelet.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> That is surprising. Wait till you put it on the bracelet.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It's been on the bracelet - I just like the funky colour of the rubber on it







tbh it looks a bit meh on the steel. If it wasn't on rubber it'd be for flipping tbh


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> That is surprising. Wait till you put it on the bracelet.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


There's always a Seiko diver just for you. Or maybe for Sinner's clientele


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's been on the bracelet - I just like the funky colour of the rubber on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it on the bracelet then? Weight wise and comfort, rather than aesthetics......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> There's always a Seiko diver just for you. Or maybe for Sinner's clientele


WTF is that monstrosity George? I thought you'd posted a pic of your fav Invicta for a moment........


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> WTF is that monstrosity George? I thought you'd posted a pic of your fav Invicta for a moment........


Seiko Galante Diver! SBLA109

Yours for a mere 1,4 million yen

I kinda like it actually, if it wasn't for those door knobs it would have been really cool


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko Galante Diver! SBLA109
> 
> Yours for a mere 1,4 million yen
> 
> I kinda like it actually, if it wasn't for those door knobs it would have been really cool


It looks like a ships compass......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> How is it on the bracelet then? Weight wise and comfort, rather than aesthetics......


It's ok. Bracelets ok. Build quality ok. Can be micro adjusted while still on wrist which is good but the weight of the watch head makes the bracelet feel almost a little bit insubstantial in comparison. Not the best bracelet I've owned but not the worst.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


>


Looks like it's got a built in case holder: handy for servicing time


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Looks like it's got a built in case holder: handy for servicing time


Put these together and you've got a homage.......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko Galante Diver! SBLA109
> 
> Yours for a mere 1,4 million yen
> 
> I kinda like it actually, if it wasn't for those door knobs it would have been really cool


All they have to do is discount it 90% to give Invicta a run for the money. Looks right home in one of those Japanese manga comics. Very Japanese, get one of these and you'll be the coolest dude strolling down Shinjuku.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yup you can just sense this huge diving tradition


Hornet99 said:


> It looks like a ships compass......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> There's always a Seiko diver just for you. Or maybe for Sinner's clientele


Bloody hell.

I think I am in love.

Nothing would suit me, the young entrepreneur with high sense of fashion,more than a baroque inspired diver.

It looks like Madam de Pompadour in dive suit!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

cheers wpac


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Bloody hell.
> 
> I think I am in love.
> 
> ...


It looks like the LSD vision of the lovechild of Hublot and Invicta


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Or that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> cheers wpac


Looks good, beer and the watch........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Looks good, beer and the watch........


Would be happy wearing / rotating just these 4 watches throughout the summer tbh. Got me thinking in terms of a cull again 🤣


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

So!

How many of you limp wristed Girlymen have actually stopped buying watches to feed your misguided ego?

Before anyone goes off the deep end be advised that I am not only a senior member of this group but also the official Agony Uncle here.

With that said I'll get back to reminding you exactly how lame this watch love addiction is. I can only hope that no one reading this had to struggle today figuring out whether a brown watch strap clashed with the rest of your ensemble of attire. I myself have never had to deal with anything so emotionally stressful but am aware that some face that daily. I also hope that no one got to work only to find that someone else had worn the same watch! Years ago my Prom date experienced that same kind of trauma when another teenage girl wore a similar dress to the prom. That's as close as I've gotten to the type thing some of you face daily.

Take it from me once you are free from constantly searching forums and websites for the watch that will truly define you as a man (that's a laugh there) life gets back on track. You will no longer feel the need to hide your weird passion for owning 20 or more watches from friends or spouses. No more buyers remorse! No more thinking the watch you wanted at the absolute cheapest price may be a fake or that there really isn't a warranty. No more logging into watch forums to see if anyone 'Liked' your post about your most recent purchase. I can only imagine the pain, the feelings of rejection that go with that.

I could go on and on but will leave it at that, get free, live free of the yoke of obsessive purchasing patterns and live a real life.

I did it and survive with 2 watches, you don't have to own the same brand or types but might feel more like a freed bird with just 2 yourself.









Snap outta it sucka's


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Snaps to attention and salutes 4-star General Ard of the WPAC* YES SIR!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> So!
> 
> How many of you limp wristed Girlymen have actually stopped buying watches to feed your misguided ego?
> 
> ...


Welcome back Ard! We need more of your pep talks.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aye Aye sir!


*snap*


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

If anyone needs a mental image of Uncle Ard, use this......





......don't forget to add lots of shouting in to complete the image.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Welcome back Ard! How’s that wood house doing? I enjoyed watching those vids. You making an update one?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If anyone needs a mental image of Uncle Ard, use this......
> 
> ......don't forget to add lots of shouting in to complete the image.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Welcome back Ard! How's that wood house doing? I enjoyed watching those vids. You making an update one?


I've only been out there once this summer and that was 4 weeks back. No doubt the next trip will be all about cutting back the grass - weeds and bush again. When we were there I did the cutting of the bush and Nancy split all the logs I made last winter. We've enough wood again for another 4 years. I do hope to go soon but am hesitant because I need to remove the front porch in its entirety and then rebuild from the floor joists up. Considering I'll spend the first whole day cutting back the ever encroaching bush it all seems like work to me.

Incidentally, I wear my watch while I do such projects so all this needless worry over keeping them like new is just more of the paranoid behavior of those who shouldn't own one.

Thanks for asking Buddy


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ard said:


> I've only been out there once this summer and that was 4 weeks back. No doubt the next trip will be all about cutting back the grass - weeds and bush again. When we were there I did the cutting of the bush and Nancy split all the logs I made last winter. We've enough wood again for another 4 years. I do hope to go soon but am hesitant because I need to remove the front porch in its entirety and then rebuild from the floor joists up. Considering I'll spend the first whole day cutting back the ever encroaching bush it all seems like work to me.
> 
> Incidentally, I wear my watch while I do such projects so all this needless worry over keeping them like new is just more of the paranoid behavior of those who shouldn't own one.
> 
> Thanks for asking Buddy


It sure is honest labour. Power to your elbow!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I was just scanning the 'New Posts' option and something occurred to me that may help some still struggling with the obsession.

We should all be happy that the manufacturers have stayed within limits with the names they bestow on watches. Be glad there isn't one called Getting Lucky or Stud, how about the whor- master? I noticed that someone has received a new Safari. Think about it, the names are made to appeal to our inner self images of what we imagine ourselves to be. Names like Submariner, Diver, Air King, Alpinest, Mudmaster, Explorer, and on & on. Names appealing to what we admire not who we are.

What if the watch you were lusting after were called Office Worker? Or Butt Boy? The Mechanic might pass muster but Delivery Driver or Social Worker wouldn't cut it would it? Policeman may have a shot however I feel the 'Sanitation Worker' model would face a lack of enthusiasm in the market.

Think about the Skyfall Bond. What if it were the Who Shagged Me / Powers watch? There you go...….

It's a mind game being played on the weak, on the lonely, and on Girlymen. Stand up and be real people, quit looking, stop buying and just check the time periodically.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ard said:


> We should all be happy that the manufacturers have stayed within limits with the names they bestow on watches. Be glad there isn't one called Getting Lucky or Stud, how about the whor- master? I noticed that someone has received a new Safari. Think about it, the names are made to appeal to our inner self images of what we imagine ourselves to be. Names like Submariner, Diver, Air King, Alpinest, Mudmaster, Explorer, and on & on. Names appealing to what we admire not who we are.
> 
> What if the watch you were lusting after were called Office Worker? Or Butt Boy? The Mechanic might pass muster but Delivery Driver or Social Worker wouldn't cut it would it? Policeman may have a shot however I feel the 'Sanitation Worker' model would face a lack of enthusiasm in the market.


LOL! Awesome. Great point and it speaks to me. No matter how great a watch, I would never get it if it or the maker had a goofy name. As I wrote some weeks ago:



oldfatherthames said:


> Regarding the naming I know what you mean, but hey, Hudson is a bit more cosmopolitan than Uddevalla and I sure prefer it to Trollhättan though this one would be fun. ;-)
> And I like that they didn't bother to squeeze some obvious diver's context into the thing like so many do ... like 'Algaefreak' or 'Shrimpdiver'.


I'm still waiting for a diver called 'Ocean Clown'. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ard said:


> I was just scanning the 'New Posts' option and something occurred to me that may help some still struggling with the obsession.
> 
> We should all be happy that the manufacturers have stayed within limits with the names they bestow on watches. Be glad there isn't one called Getting Lucky or Stud, how about the whor- master? I noticed that someone has received a new Safari. Think about it, the names are made to appeal to our inner self images of what we imagine ourselves to be. Names like Submariner, Diver, Air King, Alpinest, Mudmaster, Explorer, and on & on. Names appealing to what we admire not who we are.
> 
> ...


I'm not swayed in the slightest


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a diver called 'Ocean Clown'. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd[/QUOTE]

How about the Aqua Polymer in honor of the almost small continent size islands of plastic reported in the Pacific.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Ard said:


> I was just scanning the 'New Posts' option and something occurred to me that may help some still struggling with the obsession... We should all be happy that the manufacturers have stayed within limits with the names they bestow on watches. Be glad there isn't one called *Getting Lucky* or Stud, how about the whor- master? ...


Your comment made this song pop into my head. ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Very quiet in here. Everyone enjoying the weekend?

......currently on a 4 hour break between coats on the kitchen walls and ceiling. Need to get it finished today before builders return tomorrow to get on with the kitchen. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

After burying several watches this year, I’ve sold 3 in a week and may sell more. Just the cycle of ins and outs. Really have my eye on a potential grail purchase this year or next.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Just back from a sunny day at the pool 
Girlfriend is learning swimming, perfect day for practice.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jkpa said:


> After burying several watches this year, I've sold 3 in a week and may sell more. Just the cycle of ins and outs. Really have my eye on a potential grail purchase this year or next.


Burying ? ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

took my son to the beach today - very tired and very happy


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Life's good. Did some home redecorating and finally got my new set of speakers properly set up. Also new amplifier, new DAC, all funded from money recouped from sales. Waiting for a CPU to build a HTPC, all other parts in. Ordered a proper stand, will order a new huge TV set and if sales go well maybe trade in the integrated amp for a power amp. By the end of the summer I should have a dream home rig set up. All for the cost of say a Tudor GMT, or a Snowflake that I'd wear maybe 5 days a month to tell the time.

Seiko twins update, #1 sold on eBay covering the cost of it and that of #2 plus some $$, so I'm on track for a 300% profit on both once #2 sells.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Burying ? &#55358;&#56611;


Hahaha why yes!!!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> took my son to the beach today - very tired and very happy


But what watch did you wear?! Scrub that, it doesn't matter does it. You and your son had a lovely day together and that is the most important thing.

Meanwhile I'm still scrubbing paint off my limbs......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Just back from a sunny day at the pool
> Girlfriend is learning swimming, perfect day for practice.


I'm jealous of your pool day....... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm jealous of your pool day.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If its as hot there in UK as its here right now, then yes you are nuts for doing all that labour


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> If its as hot there in UK as its here right now, then yes you are nuts for doing all that labour


30 C today


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> But what watch did you wear?! Scrub that, it doesn't matter does it. You and your son had a lovely day together and that is the most important thing.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm still scrubbing paint off my limbs......


Let the record show it was the sbdx017 on the wrist


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> 30 C today


Alright, so Hornet is nuts. 30C here also. Physical activity in these temperatures should involve water or be abandoned... Even my girlfriend agrees (despite being used to New Delhi summers)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> If its as hot there in UK as its here right now, then yes you are nuts for doing all that labour


No choice, having the kitchen done and wanted to paint before the units go in. Makes it easy rather than painting when all new kitchen is in.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> 30 C today


......and that helped the paint dry quickly. Two coats now done.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......and that helped the paint dry quickly. Two coats now done.


I think you needed a 5th watch more than a new kitchen


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I feel for those caught up in this heat, I have family in the Eastern US (Pennsylvania) where it is to be 100F with 100% humidity today. That's 37.7 C with 100% muggy if I'm correct. Here in Alaska it's 60 F or 15.5 C so I'm wearing a sweater.

Because I'm not some sort of sissy I have not changed my watch strap or bracelet to suit the weather. Although I will admit that I still own that 1983 G Shock and finally finished putting it back together. I don't wear it but it serves to remind me of how long I've been looking at a watch daily. I needed new bezel case screws and paid for the original type, they just arrived this past week. 


I owned several watches prior to the G Shock but they couldn't withstand my work and all eventually failed. I'll say one thing for Casio, those old watches last a long time. It gains about 2 minutes in a year but makes up for that by having what seems to be a perpetual calendar. It's never wrong, knows the days in each month even February and only needs time correction every six months. Not bad for 35 years of running time and I believe it cost about 45 dollars back then. I put things together then put it away because I wear only the 2 Tags. I do not choose my socks based on which Tag I wear.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think you needed a 5th watch more than a new kitchen


I've already got a 5th watch and a 6th........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> I feel for those caught up in this heat, I have family in the Eastern US (Pennsylvania) where it is to be 100F with 100% humidity today. That's 37.7 C with 100% muggy if I'm correct. Here in Alaska it's 60 F or 15.5 C so I'm wearing a sweater.
> 
> Because I'm not some sort of sissy I have not changed my watch strap or bracelet to suit the weather. Although I will admit that I still own that 1983 G Shock and finally finished putting it back together. I don't wear it but it serves to remind me of how long I've been looking at a watch daily. I needed new bezel case screws and paid for the original type, they just arrived this past week.
> 
> I owned several watches prior to the G Shock but they couldn't withstand my work and all eventually failed. I'll say one thing for Casio, those old watches last a long time. It gains about 2 minutes in a year but makes up for that by having what seems to be a perpetual calendar. It's never wrong, knows the days in each month even February and only needs time correction every six months. Not bad for 35 years of running time and I believe it cost about 45 dollars back then. I put things together then put it away because I wear only the 2 Tags. I do not choose my socks based on which Tag I wear.


Do you even wear socks Ard?! I'm surprised you're even wearing a jumper ya big pussy.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice surprise when I got home. The citizen I traded for my Turtle arrived with lightning speed from Portugal 










Seems to be in great condition, and much better fit than the Turtle. Look how snug that hugs my wrist 










Could have wished for a nicer bezel insert, but alas, no such aftermarket for citizen as for seiko divers. The bezel itself more than makes up for it though  
Think this will fullfill its role perfectly, especially after the bracelet I ordered arrives. No gaps in my collection anymore, so I'm confident I won't fall for any temptations anymore this year.
I'll do a sotc shortly


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Does anyone know how you can embed photos into a post, e.g. In between text, rather than all at the end as you would if posting from Tapatalk or via the advanced posting options on the WUS website?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Does anyone know how you can embed photos into a post, e.g. In between text, rather than all at the end as you would if posting from Tapatalk or via the advanced posting options on the WUS website?


Don't know for pc, since I never really use that. But for Tapatalk, select the photo as you normally would. Then put the cursor where you want it inserted. Tap on the photo, and select "insert in line" from the menu that pops up.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Errm in Tapatalk you just click on the little picture of mountains (2nd icon) 








and it takes you to your photos, you pick one and it uploads








wherever you are on the page


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Errm in Tapatalk you just click on the little picture of mountains (2nd icon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny, your Tapatalk screen looks different from mine. I don't have a "mountains" icon 










If you add a pic by pressing the + icon it ends up at the end of the post. Unless you tap the picture and select insert in line.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wimads said:


> That's funny, your Tapatalk screen looks different from mine. I don't have a "mountains" icon


Wow, that does look different!
Mine's Tapatalk Pro 7.2.8, updated a few days ago
Can't remember not being able to add pics like this


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

What’s your phone?
And are your pics hosted?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Wow, that does look different!
> Mine's Tapatalk Pro 7.2.8, updated a few days ago
> Can't remember not being able to add pics like this


I'm at 7.4.3 
Different OS maybe? I'm on Android


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah! That cd be it! I’m on iphone
Any other Android peeps want to chip in?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Don't know for pc, since I never really use that. But for Tapatalk, select the photo as you normally would. Then put the cursor where you want it inserted. Tap on the photo, and select "insert in line" from the menu that pops up.


Thanks a million for that! Don't use Tapatalk much so didn't realise you could do that.......


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

I think I'm going to start making this my base of operations on this site. I really want to keep my watch collection at a reasonable size, but there are still more I want. May get one or two to top things off and then play by the rules here for the rest of the year. I'll try to work up a state of my collection post soon. I need y'all to set me straight on some things.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ard said:


> I feel for those caught up in this heat, I have family in the Eastern US (Pennsylvania) where it is to be 100F with 100% humidity today. That's 37.7 C with 100% muggy if I'm correct. Here in Alaska it's 60 F or 15.5 C so I'm wearing a sweater.
> 
> ....


Didn't realize you were in AK. What area? I lived in Faibanks for several years.

Doc Savage


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

I've completely blown it for 2018. I have stuck to a one out to one in ratio, however, the amount of money spent has been way too high for my original goals. I hope some of you guys and gals are making it happen.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

CeeCab705 said:


> I've completely blown it for 2018. I have stuck to a one out to one in ratio, however, the amount of money spent has been way too high for my original goals. I hope some of you guys and gals are making it happen.


Hang in there, adhering to one out one in is progress, its a rough and winding road for most of us. In my opinion the number one thing for making it happen is to do a comprehensive evaluation of the hobby and then set a realistic goal.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Good to see you back Drill Master Uncle Ard with your much needed WIS-dom for the rest of us girlie man on here who just can't get enough jewels on our wrist. Cool Tag! Is that other dressy looking kinda of type of watch by looks not hype for a festive night out on the town I suppose? Don't you go getting all weak-kneed rubber legged softie on us. Real men wear tools, like this one on duty for at least the next two weeks.









View attachment 13267395


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> CeeCab705 said:
> 
> 
> > I've completely blown it for 2018. I have stuck to a one out to one in ratio, however, the amount of money spent has been way too high for my original goals. I hope some of you guys and gals are making it happen.
> ...


So my new thing is to have varied movements in the collection. Almost everything I had was an eta 2824 or sw200. I just went with one 2824 out and a 2892 in. My next will be a Valjoux 7500.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

That's a good objective. I would simply suggest that you think through in terms of the overall collection and where you want to be at some point in the future. It's extremely easy to jump from one new thing to another in this hobby. Done it myself and have to constantly check myself at times before I start down another purchasing path.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I'm ready for Baselworld 2019. One Tudor's designers, when asked at Baselworld 2018, held off commenting, only to say his favorite design was to be released in 2019. Give us an affordable, blue, date/no date sub reissue you rapscallions!

By then maybe the 58 will be out for delivery?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

double post


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I'm ready for Baselworld 2019. One Tudor's designers, when asked at Baselworld 2018, held off commenting, only to say his favorite design was to be released in 2019. Give us an affordable, blue, date/no date sub reissue you rapscallions!
> 
> By then maybe the 58 will be out for delivery?


Contenders for Tudor for Basel '19 would be (in no particular order)....

A gmt Coke
A gmt Pelagos or north flag
A 39mm gmt Pepsi 
Coloured bezel versions of the bb58
Tudor sub reissue


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Contenders for Tudor for Basel '19 would be (in no particular order)....
> 
> A gmt Coke
> A gmt Pelagos or north flag
> ...


I'd be stoked for any of those, but especially a Sub (and it would obviously depend on which color of the 58). Did you get your GMT by the way Rusty? Any feedback on your 58?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I'd be stoked for any of those, but especially a Sub (and it would obviously depend on which color of the 58). Did you get your GMT by the way Rusty? Any feedback on your 58?


No word on my gmt or bb58 yet. Very slow I must say.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> No word on my gmt or bb58 yet. Very slow I must say.


Extremely slow. I mean it's Rolex, but I thought they'd roll Tudors out a little quicker (I don't know how the order process/delivery was in the past). Geesh. It'll be 2020 by the time something arrives for me (Hopefully much much much sooner for you bro, I know you've been quite eager and patient for your GMT and 58).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> No word on my gmt or bb58 yet. Very slow I must say.


And I thought that you only had this sort of messing around with micro brand preorders! Makes you wonder whether there is a production issue.......


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> And I thought that you only had this sort of messing around with micro brand preorders! Makes you wonder whether there is a production issue.......


It does, it certainly doesn't endear one to Tudor or Rolex (especially if they're a new Tudor customer). One would think Rolex would try and get those orders orders out post haste. Although with Rolex's order/delivery antics since the ceramic models, I guess I'm not too surprised. People are waiting years apparently for Daytona's and BLRO's. I guess 5-6 mos for the GMT and 58 are acceptable (if they can deliver...).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> It does, it certainly doesn't endear one to Tudor or Rolex (especially if they're a new Tudor customer). One would think Rolex would try and get those orders orders out post haste. Although with Rolex's order/delivery antics since the ceramic models, I guess I'm not too surprised. People are waiting years apparently for Daytona's and BLRO's. I guess 5-6 mos for the GMT and 58 are acceptable (if they can deliver...).


Isn't Rolex choking supply to maintain exclusivity and move itself higher in the market and let Tudor fill the void? What do I care anyway, won't be buying one.....


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Isn't Rolex choking supply to maintain exclusivity and move itself higher in the market and let Tudor fill the void? What do I care anyway, won't be buying one.....


Is that what's going on, it certainly sounds right. Tudors don't hold value in the secondhand market like Rolex. One can find a $2k Black Bay diver, or a BB36 for $1600 +/- these days. Come to think of it, I got my Black Bay for $2k. I should have held on to that, but cie la vie.


----------



## Paris7 (Jul 2, 2018)

I’ve only been registered on WUS for an hour or so but do URGENTLY need to join WPAC. Photographs will follow when I’m allowed to post them. 
Firstly I’m an Aberdonian Scot - so as thrifty as hell (cheap). That said I have a draw full of solid silver cased antique American Seth Thomas pocket watches, all beautiful, sadly all now in need of TLC. I have the following wrist watches:

1: An eBay bought used Mondain SBB Swiss railway 30303 - remarkably cheap as the owner said ”in perfect condition except that the date jams....” I couldn’t buy it fast enough!

2: An eBay bought Mondain SBB Swiss rail but smaller, extraordinarily cheap as it’s owner said: ”In great condition, but it doesn’t work...” It seems that he’d put it away in a draw for a year, found that it had stopped and when ”I tried to wind it up, I couldn’t get the crown to engage..!” I couldn’t buy it fast enough, a new battery and off it went. 

3: A Maurice Lacroix chronagraph gold NWW 1303. A lovely watch that I bought new (!!!) in Solothurn Switzerland. It was a present to myself the day I came out of prison there, (I’d been shooting a documentary about the prison for the BBC).

4: A Gigagndet Quartz Minimalism II Dualzeit Silver White G21-001 brand new with all the bitz. Another eBay bargain. The poor man had started it at €1. Only one inexperienced bidder bid 15 times, raising his top price by (I guessed) not much. I dived in at the last second and won the auction for €20.50 I was cheap again - but not quite as cheap as the other bidder!

5: A Junkers Titanium Chronograph which I love but which needs servicing. I bought that new too on a Lufthansa flight to Paris (cheap 50% off).

6: A chunky black Porche chronograph I still have it but it’s an ex-watch. I bought it from a good Swiss friend who’s father owned the company who made it... It was cheap.

Now I feel that unless I grow more arms and weskit pockets I must NOT buy more... 

Repeat after me: NO MORE WATCHES, NO MORE WATCHES, NO MORE WATCHES.

Have you seen the Gigagnde. Red Baron IV g19-003? I do rather fancy that.... And it’s very inexpensive...


----------



## Paris7 (Jul 2, 2018)

I’ve only been registered on WUS for an hour or so but do URGENTLY need to join WPAC. Photographs will follow when I’m allowed to post them. 
Firstly I’m an Aberdonian Scot - so as thrifty as hell (cheap). That said I have a draw full of solid silver cased antique American Seth Thomas pocket watches, all beautiful, sadly all now in need of TLC. I also have the following wrist watches:

1: An eBay bought used Mondain SBB Swiss railway 30303 - remarkably cheap as the owner said ”in perfect condition except that the date jams....” I couldn’t buy it fast enough!

2: An eBay bought Mondain SBB Swiss rail but smaller, extraordinarily cheap as it’s owner said: ”In great condition, but it doesn’t work...” It seems that he’d put it away in a draw for a year, found that it had stopped and when ”I tried to wind it up, I couldn’t get the crown to engage..!” I couldn’t buy it fast enough, a new battery and off it went. 

3: A Maurice Lacroix chronagraph gold NWW 1303. A lovely watch that I bought new (!!!) in Solothurn Switzerland. It was a present to myself the day I came out of prison there, (I’d been shooting a documentary about the prison for the BBC).

4: A Gigagndet Quartz Minimalism II Dualzeit Silver White G21-001 brand new with all the bitz. Another eBay bargain. The poor man had started it at €1. Only one inexperienced bidder bid 15 times, raising his top price by (I guessed) not much. I dived in at the last second and won the auction for €20.50 I was cheap again - but not quite as cheap as the other bidder!

5: A Junkers Titanium Chronograph which I love but which needs servicing. I bought that new too on a Lufthansa flight to Paris (cheap 50% off).

6: A chunky black Porche chronograph I still have it but it’s an ex-watch. I bought it from a good Swiss friend who’s father owned the company who made it... It was cheap.

Now I feel that unless I grow more arms and weskit pockets I must NOT buy more... 

Repeat after me: NO MORE WATCHES, NO MORE WATCHES, NO MORE WATCHES.

Have you seen the Gigagnde. Red Baron IV g19-003? I do rather fancy that.... And it’s very inexpensive...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Paris7 said:


> I've only been registered on WUS for an hour or so but do URGENTLY need to join WPAC. Photographs will follow when I'm allowed to post them.
> Firstly I'm an Aberdonian Scot - so as thrifty as hell (cheap). That said I have a draw full of solid silver cased antique American Seth Thomas pocket watches, all beautiful, sadly all now in need of TLC. I have the following wrist watches:
> 
> 1: An eBay bought used Mondain SBB Swiss railway 30303 - remarkably cheap as the owner said "in perfect condition except that the date jams...." I couldn't buy it fast enough!
> ...


Hey Paris, welcome!


----------



## Paris7 (Jul 2, 2018)

Todd, A FRIEND! and fellow sufferer.&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## Paris7 (Jul 2, 2018)

Todd, A FRIEND! and fellow sufferer.😱👌


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Paris7 said:


> Todd, A FRIEND! and fellow sufferer.&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56396;


Absolutely Paris! Fellow sufferer indeed and FRIEND! -- with only a bit of Scottish blood, I'm proud of it. We've got a great crew here. Very supportive people who know the suffering firsthand. It's hard, isn't it. But it doesn't last.
I can tell you that with me, my trick is to focus not on other watches for sale, but on my small collection (2 now), and really just enjoy them. Take each 1, wear it for a week, get to know why you bought it. Do that with each watch, and fall in love with your collection all over again. The same reason you'd buy more watches, is why you bought your collection in the first place. So replace any new purchase with your collection, and really just learn to enjoy what you have, instead of always seeking more and more and more (unless you have millions or billions, and can buy with impunity). -- My beginning advice on the matter


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Paris7 said:


> I've only been registered on WUS for an hour or so but do URGENTLY need to join WPAC. Photographs will follow when I'm allowed to post them.
> Firstly I'm an Aberdonian Scot - so as thrifty as hell (cheap). That said I have a draw full of solid silver cased antique American Seth Thomas pocket watches, all beautiful, sadly all now in need of TLC. I also have the following wrist watches:
> 
> 1: An eBay bought used Mondain SBB Swiss railway 30303 - remarkably cheap as the owner said "in perfect condition except that the date jams...." I couldn't buy it fast enough!
> ...


Welcome to WPAC Paris. When did you last buy a watch BTW?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Paris7 said:


> I've only been registered on WUS for an hour or so but do URGENTLY need to join WPAC. Photographs will follow when I'm allowed to post them.
> Firstly I'm an Aberdonian Scot - so as thrifty as hell (cheap). That said I have a draw full of solid silver cased antique American Seth Thomas pocket watches, all beautiful, sadly all now in need of TLC. I also have the following wrist watches:
> 
> 1: An eBay bought used Mondain SBB Swiss railway 30303 - remarkably cheap as the owner said "in perfect condition except that the date jams...." I couldn't buy it fast enough!
> ...


And a Dons supporting Paisley buddy here also. Welcome mate. Be good to see some pics of what you have . Reminds me I have a framed Aberdeen strip signed I must punt soon...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

That's gotta be some kind of record. On WUS for 5 hours and already applying for WPAC membership. 
Not sure to welcome him to the club or tell him to GTFO.
Welcome and post pics when you are able.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> That's gotta be some kind of record. On WUS for 5 hours and already applying for WPAC membership.
> Not sure to welcome him to the club or tell him to GTFO.
> Welcome and post pics when you are able.


Lurker?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> That's gotta be some kind of record. On WUS for 5 hours and already applying for WPAC membership.
> Not sure to welcome him to the club or tell him to GTFO.
> Welcome and post pics when you are able.


Well, better to prevent than to cure. Think he does better than most of us, recognizing a potentially unhealthy pattern before it escalates. 6 watches is a good moment to stop.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, so here a new SOTC. I started this year with 13 watches (12 in my SOTC, but there was the Casio w59 also, which I counted as climbing gear - only occasion its used for - but included now since it is still a watch after all). I started with the intention of not completely abstaining, but with the principle of no new money into the collection. I slipped two times, but did manage to at least recoup the money with sales of other watches, so I did in the end achieve to not fuel new money to the collection.
After the first half year (yes we're halfway guys!) of WPAC though, I have gone through some serious thinking about my watch collecting habits. I evaluated my collection, did some significant culling and a few flips, and I feel I am now at a point where I am done.

So with this SOTC I am setting a new intention for the second half of 2018: I will renounce my previous set of rules, and keep to the official WPAC rules as posted in the OP. No more purchases in the remainder of 2018, except for my exception, the Hamilton Open Heart. There is the NTH Catalina that I preordered - that will be a one in one out occasion when it arrives.

Here we go, a herd of 7:









*Casio W59*
There is the Casio W59, ultimate beater. I don't care what happens to it, and its small and flat and light, so not getting in the way when doing rough work - or when rock climbing, which is what I bought it for. It really gets no wear aside from that.









*Casio G-Shock DW9052*
Bought this as a second beater, that is also fun enough to wear on normal casual occasions. Funnily it hasn't received any proper beating yet, but am sure that moment will still come. Its a great fun and practical beach and camping watch.









*Citizen Promaster Diver NY0040*
This I just got in yesterday, as a trade for my turtle. It also fills the gap that the turtle was leaving. It fits a lot better on my wrist, and I love the bezel design and polished black dial. Still in the honeymoon phase, so will reserve any further judgement.









*Casio Lineage M500-td*
This is the best and worst purchase of 2017 at the same time. I really have a love-hate relationship with it. The looks are too understated for my taste; but it hits everything else out of the park. Tons of functionality, amazingly precise movement, great case work for the price, lovely case design, comfy bracelet, etc. Despite this divided opinion, it does dominate my wrist together with the seaforth though, so I guess its more of a good than a bad purchase. But something keeps itching - this is the potential point of weakness for my abstinence; if something nicer with equal functionality comes along, I might be hard pressed not to flip it.









*Halios Seaforth*
This was my first slip in 2018, right at the start in January.... But no mistake. It is my most worn watch by a distance, over the past 5 months, without exception. No watch I ever owned has ever managed that! Simply love it.









*Seagull ST-5*
This might be the next one on the chopping board. But something is keeping me from parting with it yet. It hardly gets wrist time.. It looks great, but there is no occasion it really fits for me. It is also the first proper mechanical watch I bought, and for some reason that makes it hard to sell. Combined with the fact it wouldn't bring much more than 50€, its staying for now.









*Union Noramis Gangreserve*
My obviously formal watch. Looks great and very refined, but just a bit different from any standard dress watch. 
But aside from the obvious, it is also a very special watch to me. It was given to me by my parents, in a very difficult period for me. I was working my way up from there, and at that moment my parents gave me this watch. Whenever I need comforting, this watch reminds me to be kind to myself, and motivates me to get going.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Nice varied collection there sir!

Oh and well done Belgium


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so here a new SOTC. I started this year with 13 watches (12 in my SOTC, but there was the Casio w59 also, which I counted as climbing gear - only occasion its used for - but included now since it is still a watch after all). I started with the intention of not completely abstaining, but with the principle of no new money into the collection. I slipped two times, but did manage to at least recoup the money with sales of other watches, so I did in the end achieve to not fuel new money to the collection.
> After the first half year (yes we're halfway guys!) of WPAC though, I have gone through some serious thinking about my watch collecting habits. I evaluated my collection, did some significant culling and a few flips, and I feel I am now at a point where I am done.
> 
> So with this SOTC I am setting a new intention for the second half of 2018: I will renounce my previous set of rules, and keep to the official WPAC rules as posted in the OP. No more purchases in the remainder of 2018, except for my exception, the Hamilton Open Heart. There is the NTH Catalina that I preordered - that will be a one in one out occasion when it arrives.
> ...


Love the Union and surprisingly the sickforth has become somewhat muted (in its outlandish colour scheme) when viewed again. Very surprised that it has become a firm favourite, but glad you're happy with it |>


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Love the Union and surprisingly the sickforth has become somewhat muted (in its outlandish colour scheme) when viewed again. Very surprised that it has become a firm favourite, but glad you're happy with it |>


I'm surprised as well; I mean of course I expected to like it (wouldn't have bought it otherwise), but the firmness with which it leads the herd I had not anticipated. 
I can assure you btw, the color hasn't muted  But what I love about it is that the design itself is quite muted; very simple, elegant, and professional looking, to balance out the outlandish color. It works for me.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Sitrep: I have been nothing less than shocked that I was able to stop my nonstop buying of watches when I joined WPAC. I really have to credit this group with your positive reinforcement and good advice.

In my version of this abstinence, I reserve the right to upgrade a watch, as long as I sell its inferior. If I keep my collection size at 20 or lower, I feel like I've got a decent handle on this. I don't intend to be a regular flipper, but if I do see a major improvement, especially one that I've been waiting on, I will go ahead and make that exchange.

This brings me to today's purchase. I only own one chronograph, and I figure one is enough. I made the mistake of rashly purchasing one because it was cheap, and I figured I had scratched my chronograph itch. The problem is, as is so common in the uncontrolled watch chase, I purchased one on a whim that didn't really satisfy me. It left the itch partially unscratched, and I realize that error now.

I never liked the minutes on a chronograph being tallied on a tiny subdial. I always thought that was a waste. I found the Certina DS First chronograph, and it is exactly what I'm looking for. It is the chrono I should have waited to purchase originally. This has the chrono seconds and chrono minutes on the main dial. To me, this is the best way to organize a chronograph. It is eminently more readable and functional as an actual useful timer.

These Swiss quartz models go for approx $500 gray market, but I found a mint display model at Ashford for 250 bucks. I jumped on it.









Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Ard said:


> I was just scanning the 'New Posts' option and something occurred to me that may help some still struggling with the obsession.
> 
> We should all be happy that the manufacturers have stayed within limits with the names they bestow on watches. Be glad there isn't one called Getting Lucky or Stud, how about the whor- master? I noticed that someone has received a new Safari. Think about it, the names are made to appeal to our inner self images of what we imagine ourselves to be. Names like Submariner, Diver, Air King, Alpinest, Mudmaster, Explorer, and on & on. Names appealing to what we admire not who we are.
> 
> ...


Well I just bought a white face Apollo in 38mm size so unfortunately I now fit into your transgender girlyman catagory


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ard said:


> I was just scanning the 'New Posts' option and something occurred to me that may help some still struggling with the obsession.
> 
> We should all be happy that the manufacturers have stayed within limits with the names they bestow on watches. Be glad there isn't one called Getting Lucky or Stud, how about the whor- master? I noticed that someone has received a new Safari. Think about it, the names are made to appeal to our inner self images of what we imagine ourselves to be. Names like Submariner, Diver, Air King, Alpinest, Mudmaster, Explorer, and on & on. Names appealing to what we admire not who we are.
> 
> ...


 This is complete HORSESHIT!!!
I have never bought anything in my life because it appealed to my self image or the image I imagine myself to be! I am a 23+year U.S.Army Combat Veteran & do NOT need any physical reminder of who I am now & who I have been all my life & if I need reinforcement of the kind of man I am, my 35 year old girlfriend does that for me..I doubt anyone in F74 is of the mentality that they need reinforcement of who they are by some tiny piece of jewelry(well except Rolex owners)..I chose every watch I've ever bought based solely on the merits of case,dial & finish.Nothing more!
To deny humans are materialistic creatures is to deny part of what we are.Self control separates us from lower mammals,that & the thumb..Some humans take longer to learn it than others...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Sitrep: I have been nothing less than shocked that I was able to stop my nonstop buying of watches when I joined WPAC. I really have to credit this group with your positive reinforcement and good advice.
> 
> In my version of this abstinence, I reserve the right to upgrade a watch, as long as I sell its inferior. If I keep my collection size at 20 or lower, I feel like I've got a decent handle on this. I don't intend to be a regular flipper, but if I do see a major improvement, especially one that I've been waiting on, I will go ahead and make that exchange.
> 
> ...


Reserving the right to upgrade sounds reasonable to me as long as you are able to execute in control, which it appears you can by what you have demonstrated since coming on here. Well done. (this message is not WPAC approved)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Well I just bought a white face Apollo in 38mm size so unfortunately I now fit into your transgender girlyman catagory


I think we can just call you the twowatchguy - for now.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> This is complete HORSESHIT!!!
> I have never bought anything in my life because it appealed to my self image or the image I imagine myself to be! I am a 23+year U.S.Army Combat Veteran & do NOT need any physical reminder of who I am now & who I have been all my life & if I need reinforcement of the kind of man I am, my 35 year old girlfriend does that for me..I doubt anyone in F74 is of the mentality that they need reinforcement of who they are by some tiny piece of jewelry(well except Rolex owners)..I chose every watch I've ever bought based solely on the merits of case,dial & finish.Nothing more!
> To deny humans are materialistic creatures is to deny part of what we are.Self control separates us from lower mammals,that & the thumb..Some humans take longer to learn it than others...


I wouldn't take this either literally or much less personal. Going back to the beginnings of WPAC we used to come up with all sorts of reasons to try to abstain from another purchase. The issue of our materialistic society was discussed extensively and approached from various angles, most of which do have more than a kernel of truth, if not universally, individually. I don't buy the argument you reference from a personal standpoint either, but knowing marketing, you better believe this stuff works to increase sales, that's why you see it everywhere.

For those of you weren't here last year, this is Uncle Ard - light version. I did some pretty harsh satire myself. WPAC 2018 is a much more gentle and kind club, for better or worse.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Case in point:

TAG HEUER CARRERA

THE DNA OF THE COLLECTION

"RIDE ON. Speed. Sweat. Strength. Jack Heuer created the Carrera watch in 1963 in tribute to the famous Carrera Panamericana auto race widely considered the most dangerous in the world. Just as exciting as the race that inspired it, the watch broke traditional watchmaking rules and was the first chronograph specifically designed for professional drivers, but perfect for speeding down the open road or cruising through daily life thanks to a more simple, more elegant, more readable design. He broke the rules of watchmaking design and TAG Heuer has been blending fashion and function ever since.

The Carrera celebrates the speed demons, the risk-takers and the dreamers who race against time and never slow down."


WTF, Uncle Ard did you drink from the poisoned well? I'll bet you're a speed demon when getting chased by a Grizzly. That also explains why you didn't choose a chrono, those things just slow you down when you can least afford to. ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> This is complete HORSESHIT!!!
> I have never bought anything in my life because it appealed to my self image or the image I imagine myself to be! I am a 23+year U.S.Army Combat Veteran & do NOT need any physical reminder of who I am now & who I have been all my life & if I need reinforcement of the kind of man I am, my 35 year old girlfriend does that for me..I doubt anyone in F74 is of the mentality that they need reinforcement of who they are by some tiny piece of jewelry(well except Rolex owners)..I chose every watch I've ever bought based solely on the merits of case,dial & finish.Nothing more!
> To deny humans are materialistic creatures is to deny part of what we are.Self control separates us from lower mammals,that & the thumb..Some humans take longer to learn it than others...


.......but E8 deep in your subconscious there is a little bit of you saying "ooow that will look pretty on my wrist and the name is soooo butch" and without you realising it your subconscious has fiddled with your conscious mind and BAM you've bought it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Sitrep: I have been nothing less than shocked that I was able to stop my nonstop buying of watches when I joined WPAC. I really have to credit this group with your positive reinforcement and good advice.
> 
> In my version of this abstinence, I reserve the right to upgrade a watch, as long as I sell its inferior. If I keep my collection size at 20 or lower, I feel like I've got a decent handle on this. I don't intend to be a regular flipper, but if I do see a major improvement, especially one that I've been waiting on, I will go ahead and make that exchange.
> 
> ...


Just remember to keep the purchasing in check!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Reserving the right to upgrade sounds reasonable to me as long as you are able to execute in control, which it appears you can by what you have demonstrated since coming on here. Well done. (this message is not WPAC approved)


Thanks. That's a good reminder, because I don't want to slip back into bad habits. So far, so good.



Hornet99 said:


> Just remember to keep the purchasing in check!


Will do!

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well I just bought a white face Apollo in 38mm size so unfortunately I now fit into your transgender girlyman catagory


Are you even trying?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> This is complete HORSESHIT!!!
> I have never bought anything in my life because it appealed to my self image or the image I imagine myself to be! I am a 23+year U.S.Army Combat Veteran & do NOT need any physical reminder of who I am now & who I have been all my life & if I need reinforcement of the kind of man I am, my 35 year old girlfriend does that for me..I doubt anyone in F74 is of the mentality that they need reinforcement of who they are by some tiny piece of jewelry(well except Rolex owners)..I chose every watch I've ever bought based solely on the merits of case,dial & finish.Nothing more!
> To deny humans are materialistic creatures is to deny part of what we are.Self control separates us from lower mammals,that & the thumb..Some humans take longer to learn it than others...


This is WPAC bro. Uncle Ards job is to whip the weak into line. There are many ways of doing this and brutality is one of them. You'll grow used to (and even fond of) it over time. 

I believe my first words to Ard were "who the f do you think you are - telling me.....". I've mellowed to it somewhat


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Are you even trying?


Short and sweet - "no"


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well I just bought a white face Apollo in 38mm size so unfortunately I now fit into your transgender girlyman catagory


USC you are a hopeless case. You fit in here perfectly.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sold and a wee Ingersoll also sold. Bought? Well the GO the MM300 and waiting on the Tudor's. Pretty happy with progress still being made


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Genuine question....

I’ll start off by saying GShocks are great. Indestructible, ultimate beaters, cheap yaddayaddayadda I get it all right? 

So - a G shock that costs a grand - umm - ok I dont get it. Why spend a grand on something that looks like the original. That’s like paying £5k for a homage to an invicta. Help me understand guys - for under $100 they’re great but [email protected]&£%#^*


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> sold and a wee Ingersoll also sold. Bought? Well the GO the MM300 and waiting on the Tudor's. Pretty happy with progress still being made


Excellent!

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Genuine question....
> 
> I'll start off by saying GShocks are great. Indestructible, ultimate beaters, cheap yaddayaddayadda I get it all right?
> 
> So - a G shock that costs a grand - umm - ok I dont get it. Why spend a grand on something that looks like the original. That's like paying £5k for a homage to an invicta. Help me understand guys - for under $100 they're great but [email protected]&£%#^*


Are you asking us to enable you?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Are you asking us to enable you?


No I'm not buying one, never really got on with them. Just curious how g shocks range from £30 to £1000 (and higher)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> This is complete HORSESHIT!!!
> I have never bought anything in my life because it appealed to my self image or the image I imagine myself to be! I am a 23+year U.S.Army Combat Veteran & do NOT need any physical reminder of who I am now & who I have been all my life & if I need reinforcement of the kind of man I am, my 35 year old girlfriend does that for me..I doubt anyone in F74 is of the mentality that they need reinforcement of who they are by some tiny piece of jewelry(well except Rolex owners)..I chose every watch I've ever bought based solely on the merits of case,dial & finish.Nothing more!
> To deny humans are materialistic creatures is to deny part of what we are.Self control separates us from lower mammals,that & the thumb..Some humans take longer to learn it than others...


First of all Thank You for Your Service!

There is a bit of lighthearted game here to ease and share the burden of loving and buying watches. Manure makes excellent fertilizer in this case for forum banter and distraction.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Genuine question....
> 
> I'll start off by saying GShocks are great. Indestructible, ultimate beaters, cheap yaddayaddayadda I get it all right?
> 
> So - a G shock that costs a grand - umm - ok I dont get it. Why spend a grand on something that looks like the original. That's like paying £5k for a homage to an invicta. Help me understand guys - for under $100 they're great but [email protected]&£%#^*


I tend to agree that to a normal person there is no way to tell them apart but they do spec out differently. The high end Gs have hidden features and higher quality materials and functions. Equate it to a sleeper road racer, that is a car that appears to be a regular everyday car but under the skin the owner has spent wads of money for hidden performance to blow the doors of fancy supercars.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I tend to agree that to a normal person there is no way to tell them apart but they do spec out differently. The high end Gs have hidden features and higher quality materials and functions. Equate it to a sleeper road racer, that is a car that appears to be a regular everyday car but under the skin the owner has spent wads of money for hidden performance to blow the doors of fancy supercars.


But but but it still looks like it's made of Lego bricks


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Genuine question....
> 
> I'll start off by saying GShocks are great. Indestructible, ultimate beaters, cheap yaddayaddayadda I get it all right?
> 
> So - a G shock that costs a grand - umm - ok I dont get it. Why spend a grand on something that looks like the original. That's like paying £5k for a homage to an invicta. Help me understand guys - for under $100 they're great but [email protected]&£%#^*


I'm with you on this Rusty........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> But but but it still looks like it's made of Lego bricks


And like a house brick on the wrist.......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Genuine question....
> 
> I'll start off by saying GShocks are great. Indestructible, ultimate beaters, cheap yaddayaddayadda I get it all right?
> 
> So - a G shock that costs a grand - umm - ok I dont get it. Why spend a grand on something that looks like the original. That's like paying £5k for a homage to an invicta. Help me understand guys - for under $100 they're great but [email protected]&£%#^*


Like almost every premium product, watches or otherwise, it's related mostly to product positioning within a line, brand history and marketing. Most of the premium G- Shocks (mostly within the Master of G lineup) like the Frogman, Mudmaster, etc can be bought IRL for less than $500.

There is some technology that warrants a premium, altitude, barometer and compass reading for example but not enough to warrant the premium they command, generally speaking. Many of the Casio Protreks have similar technology and can be bought for $250 or less.

A good comparison, maybe, is Seiko. They offer real value for money in their entry level products like the 007, Monster and equivalent value for money, IMO, for models like the SBDC053. Once you get over $1,000 for a Seiko the value proposition gets more difficult, at least for me, not including the Grand Seiko line of course. I'm not suggesting these premium Seikos aren't "worth" the price it may just get harder to see, much like the premium G Shocks.

I guess they're only worth the price if you think so. With all that said I've owned several of the premium G Shocks and it's hard for me to see the worth or value at $500+.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Like almost every premium product, watches or otherwise, it's related mostly to product positioning within a line, brand history and marketing. Most of the premium G- Shocks (mostly within the Master of G lineup) like the Frogman, Mudmaster, etc can be bought IRL for less than $500.
> 
> There is some technology that warrants a premium, altitude, barometer and compass reading for example but not enough to warrant the premium they command, generally speaking. Many of the Casio Protreks have similar technology and can be bought for $250 or less.
> 
> ...


My son has a GShock which he uses as a beater (quite alarming he's using that term at 10 really), and it's got altimeter and barometer on it. Cost £29


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> My son has a GShock which he uses as a beater (quite alarming he's using that term at 10 really), and it's got altimeter and barometer on it. Cost £29


You've only yourself to blame for making him a WIS at an early age Rusty........

.......g shock; cheaper, more accurate and more features than our expensive mechanical watches, but still bloody ugly.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Tudor Black Bay GMT Pepsi 79830RB Stainless Steel Bracelet - Unworn!!
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4739107&share_type=t

Ffs


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> A gmt Pelagos
> Tudor sub reissue


Either one of these would take the whole show.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Forget the cheap $1000 gShocks.

Go for the top of the line MR-G $5,000 model with hand hammered bezel.

https://www.gshock.com/watches/mr-g/mrgg2000hb-1a


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Tudor Black Bay GMT Pepsi 79830RB Stainless Steel Bracelet - Unworn!!
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4739107&share_type=t
> 
> Ffs


Selling it already Rust....oh wait.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Paris7 said:


> I've only been registered on WUS for an hour or so but do URGENTLY need to join WPAC. Photographs will follow when I'm allowed to post them.
> Firstly I'm an Aberdonian Scot - so as thrifty as hell (cheap). That said I have a draw full of solid silver cased antique American Seth Thomas pocket watches, all beautiful, sadly all now in need of TLC. I also have the following wrist watches:
> 
> 1: An eBay bought used Mondain SBB Swiss railway 30303 - remarkably cheap as the owner said "in perfect condition except that the date jams...." I couldn't buy it fast enough!
> ...


Why to hell would you want a Red Baron for!?

WWII inspired watch with name of WWI pilot and ghastly inscription on side!? From defunkt "chinese zombie" company!?

Get a grip of yourself man!

You need another watch like you need a talking mole on your butt.

Btw I owned Red Baron I so I know about the whole line.

Btw I am still the official basher of WPAC so get used to the treatment.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Tudor Black Bay GMT Pepsi 79830RB Stainless Steel Bracelet - Unworn!!
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4739107&share_type=t
> 
> Ffs


WTF....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Forget the cheap $1000 gShocks.
> 
> Go for the top of the line MR-G $5,000 model with hand hammered bezel.
> 
> ...


Fugly hublot wannabe ?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Are you even trying?


Good question. Let's see &#8230;&#8230; down to one watch for two solid months and still am liking it very much. Found a white face big date in my preferred size with bracelet bought as project for review and seller says it will need a battery upon arrival. So I ordered a Renata SR920SW / 371 to have when it arrives and a fun new watch project for very little money. I have resisted many more opportunities to buy and many great deals. Overall It has been a successful year so far even if I end up with two watches I like at the end of 2018. That would be one watch less than the three I owned at the end of 2017. I will be facing bigger problems going forward as my car will be paid off in a couple months so money will no longer be the restraining issue it has been in the past. Then I will really have to try harder not to buy more watches as the higher end stuff becomes attainable.

Short answer.....yes I am trying.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Good question. Let's see &#8230;&#8230; down to one watch for two solid months and still am liking it very much. Found a white face big date in my preferred size with bracelet bought as project for review and seller says it will need a battery upon arrival. So I ordered a Renata SR920SW / 371 to have when it arrives and a fun new watch project for very little money. I have resisted many more opportunities to buy and many great deals. Overall It has been a successful year so far even if I end up with two watches I like at the end of 2018. That would be one watch less than the three I owned at the end of 2017. I will be facing bigger problems going forward as my car will be paid off in a couple months so money will no longer be the restraining issue it has been in the past. Then I will really have to try harder not to buy more watches as the higher end stuff becomes attainable.
> 
> Short answer.....yes I am trying.


Good man.

As you were


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I suppose I should have posted a stock photo for bashing.

Lancaster Italia Apollo Cosmic BIG DATE 38mm Stainless Steel OLA0667T









I have seen different specs posted ie 39mm for this same model. The unusual flat sided crown? ...&#8230;.well at least it is a screw down. I probably would prefer no second hand as it is a quartz but the small seconds is next best for me. Also I am not a big fan of a butterfly clasp but will give it a chance in this case because I am very happy with the bracelet's 18mm width.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Genuine question....
> 
> I'll start off by saying GShocks are great. Indestructible, ultimate beaters, cheap yaddayaddayadda I get it all right?
> 
> So - a G shock that costs a grand - umm - ok I dont get it. Why spend a grand on something that looks like the original. That's like paying £5k for a homage to an invicta. Help me understand guys - for under $100 they're great but [email protected]&£%#^*


Not being a G-Shock fan I consider them over-priced and over rated in terms of toughness. Not that they aren't, but you can get some Casio's and Timex that will go to hell and back too. They do have a lot of functions but this becomes akin to software, how many functions do you need and how many do you really use. But to the question of price, they do have a strong and loyal following that will bite at anything they throw at them. Never underestimate the power of group think to reaffirm and strengthen their resolve. That's a vendor's dream target.

My 2c worth. Not wishing to start a G-Shock squabble.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I suppose I should have posted a stock photo for bashing.
> 
> Lancaster Italia Apollo Cosmic BIG DATE 38mm Stainless Steel OLA0667T
> 
> ...


Not going to bash it, just mention that I recall you have a thing about "Big Dates". We are going to have to concoct some BD magic pill for you before you pay off your car.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Not being a G-Shock fan I consider them over-priced and over rated in terms of toughness. Not that they aren't, but you can get some Casio's and Timex that will go to hell and back too. They do have a lot of functions but this becomes akin to software, how many functions do you need and how many do you really use. But to the question of price, they do have a strong and loyal following that will bite at anything they throw at them. Never underestimate the power of group think to reaffirm and strengthen their resolve. That's a vendor's dream target.
> 
> My 2c worth. Not wishing to start a G-Shock squabble.


No squabble, your points are dead on, especially about the relative toughness and real world use of their features.

I've owned enough of them to know the big ones don't work for me as much I wanted them to. But the GW5000 and the GWM5610 squares are small enough and have enough usefulness that I'll always own a similar version.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The new metal squares cost very near $1,000 if you can find them.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Not going to bash it, just mention that I recall you have a thing about "Big Dates". We are going to have to concoct some BD magic pill for you before you pay off your car.


Yep I am a big date fan. I really am looking forward to seeing this one in person as it looks like it uses a single wheel where most other big dates use two wheels.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> No squabble, your points are dead on, especially about the relative toughness and real world use of their features.
> 
> I've owned enough of them to know the big ones don't work for me as much I wanted them to. But the GW5000 and the GWM5610 squares are small enough and have enough usefulness that I'll always own a similar version.
> 
> ...


I do like those 5000 series, here is my 5600 with features I like. One big knock is the negative display, which I find works well in cloudy overcast conditions but is poor going from bright sunlight to shade. It does have the flick a wrist function to illuminate display which sort of compensates for it, but for the price it should have been better.

I think those 1K metal ones on your next post were posted for around $500 on the deals thread a while back.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Not being a G-Shock fan I consider them over-priced and over rated in terms of toughness. Not that they aren't, but you can get some Casio's and Timex that will go to hell and back too. They do have a lot of functions but this becomes akin to software, how many functions do you need and how many do you really use. But to the question of price, they do have a strong and loyal following that will bite at anything they throw at them. Never underestimate the power of group think to reaffirm and strengthen their resolve. That's a vendor's dream target.
> 
> My 2c worth. Not wishing to start a G-Shock squabble.


There's a whole range of them that are under 100$ new which is good value - they are Casio btw.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The new metal squares cost very near $1,000 if you can find them.
> View attachment 13272985


Yes and they are quite nice - just don't see how they are 900% pricier than their other models


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I suppose I should have posted a stock photo for bashing.
> 
> Lancaster Italia Apollo Cosmic BIG DATE 38mm Stainless Steel OLA0667T
> 
> ...


A tasteful watch on first glance, but there are two details that don't quite make sense to me, making it a bit of a random mismash of styles to me... 
I mean, I am not opposed to mixing of themes in principle - I did order the Catalina after all - but it should aesthetically make sense also. 
I don't think flieger style hands work here... Any kind of slightly more classic hand would have worked. Even if you insist on the general shape, the type of hands on your hamilton would have worked, which are still kind of fliegerish, but are styled a bit more classic and less toolish. Oh, and the hands are too short also...
Same goes for that crown. Why a hex nut? It makes sense on the angular case of a Royal Oak, but this is a classic rounded case. Litterally anything round would have worked better. Doesn't have to be a classic onion at all - I get they wanted to deviate a bit from the archetype here - but a hex doesn't make sense in any way...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes and they are quite nice - just don't see how they are 900% pricier than their other models


Mostly related to demand, it's a model the G Shock fanboys have wished and hoped for forever. Materials, workmanship and features have nothing to do with the price of these. There is a limited DLC version that has been selling for $2,500 + in the secondary market.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Mostly related to demand, it's a model the G Shock fanboys have wished and hoped for forever. Materials, workmanship and features have nothing to do with the price of these. There is a limited DLC version that has been selling for $2,500 + in the secondary market.
> View attachment 13274105


I can honestly usually see the value in most things. Ask me to justify a Rolex price I'll do it, a Richard Mille?... ok tougher but status image etc.

But I'm struggling with 2.5k on a gshock. The whole brand identity is based on low end bombproof world beating beaters. Now you can have a very expensive one. I'm just lost on this one - oh well each to their own and moving on...,FINALLY got the gmt call. Picking it up on Friday.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes and they are quite nice - just don't see how they are 900% pricier than their other models


Well...

They do have a new module, solar RC with Bluetooth connectivity and steel bracelet. The nearest thing to comparison would be combi bracelet GW5610...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Mostly related to demand, it's a model the G Shock fanboys have wished and hoped for forever. Materials, workmanship and features have nothing to do with the price of these. There is a limited DLC version that has been selling for $2,500 + in the secondary market.
> View attachment 13274105


Whaaaat?! $2500 for this ^^^^^^

.......I thought it was a normal plastic one at first.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Whaaaat?! $2500 for this ^^^^^^
> 
> .......I thought it was a normal plastic one at first.


'Zactly


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I can honestly usually see the value in most things. Ask me to justify a Rolex price I'll do it, a Richard Mille?... ok tougher but status image etc.
> 
> But I'm struggling with 2.5k on a gshock. The whole brand identity is based on low end bombproof world beating beaters. Now you can have a very expensive one. I'm just lost on this one - oh well each to their own and moving on...,FINALLY got the gmt call. Picking it up on Friday.


You said it yourself, the value is in status, image, prestige, exclusivity........... When it comes to astronomical pricing that is were the value lies, you'll likely to be the only one in the crowd with one. As long there are those willing to pay for this sort of value.............. Special editions (limited #'s) appeal mostly to hardcore fans since a casual buyer is extremely unlikely to justify the extra expense when compared to the other almost identical products.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> A tasteful watch on first glance, but there are two details that don't quite make sense to me, making it a bit of a random mismash of styles to me...
> I mean, I am not opposed to mixing of themes in principle - I did order the Catalina after all - but it should aesthetically make sense also.
> I don't think flieger style hands work here... Any kind of slightly more classic hand would have worked. Even if you insist on the general shape, the type of hands on your hamilton would have worked, which are still kind of fliegerish, but are styled a bit more classic and less toolish. Oh, and the hands are too short also...
> Same goes for that crown. Why a hex nut? It makes sense on the angular case of a Royal Oak, but this is a classic rounded case. Litterally anything round would have worked better. Doesn't have to be a classic onion at all - I get they wanted to deviate a bit from the archetype here - but a hex doesn't make sense in any way...


Valid hand length point but I think the picture is lacking to make the full assessment of the dial because the inner dial texture is hidden. Perhaps the hex makes sense in operation as during the screw down one could use a ratchet socket to tighten.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> (...) Perhaps the hex makes sense in operation as during the screw down one could use a ratchet socket to tighten.


Really.... ?

Now I could imagine some over the top raw tooly block of steel kind of watch, where that idea might fit the theme.

Not this watch, not even by a [no unit of length great enough to capture it]


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Valid hand length point but I think the picture is lacking to make the full assessment of the dial because the inner dial texture is hidden. Perhaps the hex makes sense in operation as during the screw down one could use a ratchet socket to tighten.


I think this will work. The extension should come in handy.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I think this will work. The extension should come in handy.
> 
> View attachment 13274995


You might want to use a torque wrench, to prevent stripping the threads...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe USC needs something with a bit more meat in it, you'll want to ensure it's screw down properly.......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Maybe USC needs something with a bit more meat in it, you'll want to ensure it's screw down properly.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not how wrenches work Hornet... Its about the length of the wrench, not the diameter. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
No not talking about that...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> ... Its about the length , not the diameter....


TWSS.......

........glad someone took the bait.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Really.... ?
> 
> Now I could imagine some over the top raw tooly block of steel kind of watch, where that idea might fit the theme.
> 
> Not this watch, not even by a [no unit of length great enough to capture it]


























Perhaps an air tool for when quick setting is needed.









maybe something with a bit more power:









That will get the job done in case the crown got over tightened.

Here is the black face version with crown unscrewed.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 13275167
> 
> View attachment 13275169
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this thread: https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4728251&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Best thread I read on here in a while


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hacking seconds with


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I think they ran out of crowns and went for whatever leftover hex bolts they had lying around. USC, you should be able to find some fancy bolts for a custom job, maybe engrave your picture on it.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Here's my state of the collection. 11 watches:

















These are my 3 automatic watches. I love all three of them in and of themselves, and they each mean something to me as well. I don't want to get rid of any of them, and I don't really want more than 3 auto in my collection, either. I love automatics for what they are, but lately, I'm finding I like the accuracy of a quartz quite a bit, really. These all get wrist time, and I don't see that changing.








The Atlas I like mostly due to the size, but I don't like the way the dial reads and the date is a bit too small for me. Because of this, it's my most likely to be moved on to make room for another watch. The Fossil isn't going anywhere. I like it, but, more importantly, it was a gift from my wife and means a lot to me.








I like both of my Dan Henrys a lot. They each get wrist time, and I love them when I wear them. Love the style and quartz accuracy on each of them.








This is one of my most recent acquisitions. I love this watch. Wears great. I miss the date, but got it specifically because it didn't have one. I wanted a watch I could put on at any time and not have to adjust. Also, I do like the clean look of a no-date watch. Simultaneously preferring date and no-date watches is one of my big internal watch conflicts. This watch is a perfect exhibit of that for me.








Finally, my G Shocks. I like them and want to keep 2 or 3 at any time. These are great. I might exchange the 6900 for a different solar/atomic that I think will fit my wrist better, though (a 2310).








Here's where I stand. Yeah, I don't want to spend more money on watches, but more than that, I just don't want more clutter. Saw a quote just yesterday that PERFECTLY puts why I want to keep my collection smaller:
The more possessions you own, the more they own you.
For my purposes, I separate the non-G Shocks from the G Shocks. 2 or 3 G Shocks is what I want. I've got that covered. For the rest, I'd like somewhere between 4 and 8, I think. I like a bit of variety, but few enough so that each gets decent wrist time and I don't feel stress from having too much clutter.

All this said, (and this is why I'm here), I come to this site a lot, so I see stuff I want and currently do want more watches. There are 3 I want very much right now, and I'm sure I'd wear any and all of them. I really do want them, but in keeping with the above concerns, for me part of the problem with getting more watches, is they lower the worth to me of the ones I already have. More watches means less wrist time for ones I already have and love. These 3 are after me already reasonably talking myself out of several others. I'll leave those out to keep this hopefully reasonable. Here are the three:

Yellow Bernhardt Binnacle Diver
Yeah, I don't want another automatic. Yeah, for my usage and opinion, it would be right between and partially redundant with both my Scurfa and my Bernhardt BBA 3. Still, I want it. I really want a yellow watch and love the design on it. I'd probably wear it in one or two day spurts, so the accuracy would be just fine. And it's tough and cheap enough, I wouldn't feel bad about the cost.

Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Titanium Perpetual Chrono Atomic Timekeeping Watch with Date, AT4010-50E
I previously had a Blue Angels, but it was too busy and hard to read for me. This is less busy and brings all the features I really want. The easy to read date, pleasingly busy dial in contrast to most of my current watches, and atomic timekeeping make this one I really want. This fills a niche in my collection I'd like (analog atomic watch) and I just flat out love it. Tried on a silver/gold two tone variant of it at the mall this week and liked the feel a ton. Complicating the issue, is that my wife really, really liked that one. Also, the gold tone would be a nice difference from the rest of my collection.

Straton Curve Chrono
More than any other watch since I've got into watches about 16 months ago, the looks on this one just slapped me in the face with how much I love them. I really want a bi-compax chronograph and love the retro look. I love this thing. It's more expensive than the other two wanted watches, though. Also, if would kinda be redundant with my two Dan Henrys with the spot they fill in my collection. Not sure whether to focus more on "does this watch fill a void in the collection" or "do I just like the watch - who cares if I already have something similar".

What are your thoughts on what I should or shouldn't get? I was leaning towards choosing one or two and then going on a hard freeze on new watches until at least Jan 1, 2019. Maybe I should just start the freeze now - I don't know. I'm still new to the hobby, so I think filling out with 1 or 2 more watches before having a cool-off period might be reasonable. I have some gift cards, so the money wouldn't be obnoxious for these acquisitions. It's more about the "less is more" attitude I want to adopt. Any thoughts, suggestions, encouragement, and/or scolding is welcome.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MarkBishop said:


> Here's my state of the collection. 11 watches:
> 
> View attachment 13275403
> 
> ...


We have the one in one out exception rule here. If you truly want the less is more experience then adding three more watches won't get you there.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MarkBishop said:


> Here's my state of the collection. 11 watches:
> 
> View attachment 13275403
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC Mark :-!

So, you've got 11 watches already and you're asking the Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club what you should buy next? Seriously? b-) I think you've got enough watches already and you probably could do with taking a break and actually appreciating what you have before you go on another speeding spree. But, heck what do I know its your money and your choice........

.......this "club" was started because there were a number of, shall we say, seasoned "collectors" who'd decided that they'd had enough of buying/flipping and wanted to make a change. Being honest it doesn't sound like you're at that point?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I like that you have thought things through. You said yourself though, the Atlas should go. Size alone won’t save it. So sell it and don’t replace it.....10 is such a nice number


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> I like that you have thought things through. You said yourself though, the Atlas should go. Size alone won't save it. So sell it and don't replace it.....10 is such a nice number


10 would be better than what I was shooting for. A few months ago, I thought 12 would be my final destination number - about the quantity I would want anyway, and a good number given how key that number is for telling time and on many watch faces. 10 would be awesome, though. I may need to cut my emotional attachment to some of my watches, except for the Fossil of course, and make the hard cuts to get where I really want to be. I think being in a "less is more" state would bring me (a lot) more joy than hanging on to too many watches for (sometimes flimsy) sentimental reasons.

As far as this club goes, I'm not ready yet. May not cut the mustard for here, and rightfully so, but I may get one or two of the watches I want and then join the club for the rest of the year if you'll still have me. I want to keep my watch collection small, but I love this site and community so much that I want to keep coming here. Even if I'm not ready for the club myself, I appreciate its existence. Seriously, thanks. Even in just lurking on this topic, it's helping me enjoy watches all the more. It's appreciated!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Do you even wear socks Ard?! I'm surprised you're even wearing a jumper ya big pussy.......


Excellent!!

Finally growen a set are ya, you sniveling gob of protoplasm. A new kitchen is it?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm selling the Zelos Mako Bronze. It's just a bit small on my wrist, and this new club status means I don't keep a watch that isn't perfect for me.

I might get the larger Zelos Great White that is due out later this year as a replacement, but until then, I will just do without a bronze watch.










Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

MarkBishop said:


> Here's my state of the collection. 11 watches:
> 
> Here's where I stand. Yeah, I don't want to spend more money on watches, but more than that, I just don't want more clutter. Saw a quote just yesterday that PERFECTLY puts why I want to keep my collection smaller:
> The more possessions you own, the more they own you.
> ...


Ready or not, Welcome! The order of the day around here is internal conflict. We are here to steer in the direction of no new acquisitions - not what should I sell, replace with or buy next, but we stray aplenty at times. A comprehensive evaluation of our state of affairs in the hobby is welcomed, but again not to be confused with a next purchase except for the one exception to the rules. I think Hornet, our intrepid Leader would agree.

In regards to where you stand, I would give it a few months without making a purchase and then re-evaluate where you stand. Caution, you are actively engaged in the hobby, which means in that time period you will most likely find other very desirable candidates, whether you buy now or wait. This will be contrary to your stated objective of limiting numbers and obtaining satisfaction with what you have. If nothing else implementing a long waiting period before a purchase will demonstrate how fleeting those "grail" watches can be, and you "may" gain, or at least practice the most valuable thing in this hobby for those with WPAC objectives - purchase control.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm selling the Zelos Mako Bronze. It's just a bit small on my wrist, and this new club status means I don't keep a watch that isn't perfect for me.
> 
> I might get the larger Zelos Great White that is due out later this year as a replacement, but until then, I will just do without a bronze watch.
> 
> ...


Yeah, blame it on the size why don't ya. Good riddance!

Is that other one going to have the Shark in the front instead of the meteor. Oh my!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Yeah, blame it on the size why don't ya. Good riddance!
> 
> Is that other one going to have the Shark in the front instead of the meteor. Oh my!


I really like so many things about this watch! I almost kept it. But I gotta stick with the plan.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MarkBishop said:


> As far as this club goes, I'm not ready yet. May not cut the mustard for here, and rightfully so, but I may get one or two of the watches I want and then join the club for the rest of the year if you'll still have me. I want to keep my watch collection small, but I love this site and community so much that I want to keep coming here. Even if I'm not ready for the club myself, I appreciate its existence. Seriously, thanks. Even in just lurking on this topic, it's helping me enjoy watches all the more. It's appreciated!


You're more than welcome to hang around and contribute Mark. Join us properly when you feel ready.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> Finally growen a set are ya, you sniveling gob of protoplasm. A new kitchen is it?


Always had a pair Ard, just managed to get them back from the wife........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

MarkBishop said:


> 10 would be better than what I was shooting for. A few months ago, I thought 12 would be my final destination number - about the quantity I would want anyway, and a good number given how key that number is for telling time and on many watch faces. 10 would be awesome, though. I may need to cut my emotional attachment to some of my watches, except for the Fossil of course, and make the hard cuts to get where I really want to be. I think being in a "less is more" state would bring me (a lot) more joy than hanging on to too many watches for (sometimes flimsy) sentimental reasons.
> 
> As far as this club goes, I'm not ready yet. May not cut the mustard for here, and rightfully so, but I may get one or two of the watches I want and then join the club for the rest of the year if you'll still have me. I want to keep my watch collection small, but I love this site and community so much that I want to keep coming here. Even if I'm not ready for the club myself, I appreciate its existence. Seriously, thanks. Even in just lurking on this topic, it's helping me enjoy watches all the more. It's appreciated!


Don't wait till you don't need help to join a club that helps. Nows the time. Grab a seat, and a beer (unless Sinner has drank them all again )


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Sold the Mondaine today. All that could easily be sold is now gone. From my initial SOTC just the Slava and Raketa are left to sell, but international shipping being 20-30 euro, I'm not sure how to sell and still be left with some money worth the effort... (There's 3 more russians like that in a drawer...)

Any tips for selling cheap watches like that?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Sold the Mondaine today. All that could easily be sold is now gone. From my initial SOTC just the Slava and Raketa are left to sell, but international shipping being 20-30 euro, I'm not sure how to sell and still be left with some money worth the effort... (There's 3 more russians like that in a drawer...)
> 
> Any tips for selling cheap watches like that?


Sure. Either sell them locally collection only or list them with fabulous photos and price them higher. If the photos are good enough they will sell in due course. Just might take a little longer


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Sold the Mondaine today. All that could easily be sold is now gone. From my initial SOTC just the Slava and Raketa are left to sell, but international shipping being 20-30 euro, I'm not sure how to sell and still be left with some money worth the effort... (There's 3 more russians like that in a drawer...)
> 
> Any tips for selling cheap watches like that?


Sold three Swatches once as a bunch in a local forum. One was mint, the rest were worn. People buying these cheapos tend to hoard them, or get a couple for spare parts, so getting three is not a big deal.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Sold three Swatches once as a bunch in a local forum. One was mint, the rest were worn. People buying these cheapos tend to hoard them, or get a couple for spare parts, so getting three is not a big deal.


Hmmm ya, going local would be best. However, while I am member of the local watch forum, I'm not quite active there, and hence cannot post sales listings. So the most effective sales channel is blocked for me .. and need to contribute quite a bit before I get access, not really feeling like that.
The most used second hand sales platform in NL (marktplaats) is not a very good one - very prone to scams without any real sort of protection. Nevertheless I did actually try once before on marktplaats with four of those Russian watches, but did not get any response.

Not sure where to go with my watches to find the right audience locally.

I might try to sell as a collection here on the forum, so the shipping cost becomes more reasonable relatively. Though the problem is, russian watches are attractive because they're cheap, you buy them in a whim because its only 50 bucks. That effect is kind of gone when putting them up as a collection - but who knows, worth a shot.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Hmmm ya, going local would be best. However, while I am member of the local watch forum, I'm not quite active there, and hence cannot post sales listings. So the most effective sales channel is blocked for me .. and need to contribute quite a bit before I get access, not really feeling like that.
> The most used second hand sales platform in NL (marktplaats) is not a very good one - very prone to scams without any real sort of protection. Nevertheless I did actually try once before on marktplaats with four of those Russian watches, but did not get any response.
> 
> Not sure where to go with my watches to find the right audience locally.
> ...


Put them on eBay at £100 each plus postage. You might be surprised. Lots collect those and paying a little premium isn't that off putting to many


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

MarkBishop said:


> Here's my state of the collection. 11 watches:
> 
> View attachment 13275403
> 
> ...


There is no better time than now if you really want to stop, or at least take a break from buying watches. The longer you put it off, the further down the rabbit hole you'll fall.

I've recently adopted the whole less is more/quality over quantity concept myself. I just finished selling 8 pieces to add one. I'm down to 7 with plans to possibly add one next year or the year after. Not long ago I had 20. Being able to wear them regularly yet still have enough variety was my goal and for me 7-8 is perfect.

My 2¢...

If you're already thinking about selling the Momentum then it's doomed. Move on.

I love G-Shocks. They're the best beater watch ever made IMO and I think every collection that has more than about 5 pieces should have one. Exactly 1. Pick the one you like best and dump the other 2. If you really want to have a smaller collection I don't think the slight difference in style or features differentiates one G from the next to justify multiples.

I would then stick to the 8 remaining for the rest of 2018 and see how that suits you. By 2019 you'll know If 10 is your number and you'll have had enough time to sort out what you want.

Again just my opinion. What's most important is to do what makes you happy.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hex crowns are very rare. A quick couple searches yielded only one other and did not even show any of the the Lancasters. Cartier may supply a diamond studded wrench with this model.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Hex crowns are very rare. A quick couple searches yielded only one other and did not even show any of the the Lancasters. Cartier may supply a diamond studded wrench with this model.
> 
> View attachment 13276969


Natures hex wrench


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> There is no better time than now if you really want to stop, or at least take a break from buying watches. The longer you put it off, the further down the rabbit hole you'll fall.
> 
> I've recently adopted the whole less is more/quality over quantity concept myself. I just finished selling 8 pieces to add one. I'm down to 7 with plans to possibly add one next year or the year after. Not long ago I had 20. Being able to wear them regularly yet still have enough variety was my goal and for me 7-8 is perfect.
> 
> ...


Just as an aside on this, when I was at my worst I'd be chasing new watches like a dog chasing cars; I didn't have any method to it or any plan, I'd spot something on here and if I liked the aesthetics I'd be off buying and then selling others to make up the funds. It took a lot of that to understand my own preferences in terms of looks and in what designs worked for me.

Here's some examples:

3 Squale 20 atmos to realise that they were a bit dull
3 Seiko Turtles to realise they were too big for me
4 Steinhart Ocean ones (42mm) to realise that I did not like 22mm wide lugs and that the Steinharts with their straight lugs didn't fit my wrist

OK call me an idiot (you'll not be the first), but I did wear them all happily for a time but then eventually the truth sunk in. My personal view is that you need to go through that pain to understand what works for you, unless you are lucky enough to have that baked in already.......

........now I have a clear idea of what I like and what works it makes it easier to resist temptation (except when inebriated). Take the Bulova moon watch, had one and absolutely loved it, but its freakin' massive, so as much as I look at them now with desire I'll not be buying one until they make it 42mm or less.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Sold the Mondaine today. All that could easily be sold is now gone. From my initial SOTC just the Slava and Raketa are left to sell, but international shipping being 20-30 euro, I'm not sure how to sell and still be left with some money worth the effort... (There's 3 more russians like that in a drawer...)
> 
> Any tips for selling cheap watches like that?


Sell Em as lot and throw in Free straps you have around and dont use.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

MarkBishop said:


> 10 would be better than what I was shooting for. A few months ago, I thought 12 would be my final destination number - about the quantity I would want anyway, and a good number given how key that number is for telling time and on many watch faces. 10 would be awesome, though. I may need to cut my emotional attachment to some of my watches, except for the Fossil of course, and make the hard cuts to get where I really want to be. I think being in a "less is more" state would bring me (a lot) more joy than hanging on to too many watches for (sometimes flimsy) sentimental reasons.
> 
> As far as this club goes, I'm not ready yet. May not cut the mustard for here, and rightfully so, but I may get one or two of the watches I want and then join the club for the rest of the year if you'll still have me. I want to keep my watch collection small, but I love this site and community so much that I want to keep coming here. Even if I'm not ready for the club myself, I appreciate its existence. Seriously, thanks. Even in just lurking on this topic, it's helping me enjoy watches all the more. It's appreciated!


Emotional schmemotional.

Leave one Gshock.

Leave one automatic

Leave Fossil so the lady does not kick you out.

Cut down redundant. You dont need 3 or 5 or 7 divers or beaters or dress watches.

Oh and welcome. Stick around, we have cookies and beer and sarcasm.

A true international club of gentleman. I could imagine what WPAC GTG would look like.

I would probably get drunk...and do "hold my beer and watch this" something.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I keep a small list of watches to be purchased at some point in the future, a potential purchases group if you will. I'm not going to buy any of these in the near future but it's a way for me to keep track, using the Evernote App, of what I think I like and I will add and subtract to it as I continue to research and learn more about each watch.

I have posted several of these in this thread before and you have been very helpful with your insight, whether it's positive or negative. Your collective experience in this hobby is greater than mine and as such, you've helped me eliminate several from the list, the Breitling Aerospace and Doxa Sub are two examples.

So I come to you with another "potential purchase", one to add to the list of possibles. As a refresher, I own 4 watches; Squale, Ball, Seiko Kinetic and a square G Shock. I will likely add a Damasko in 2018 but it's not written in stone.

This is intended as educational for me and not enabling to others, I hope it's received that way. TIA and bash away.

The Tourby Lawless Diver 40

https://www.tourbywatches.com/collection/lawless-diver-40/

















Specifications:

40 mm diameter
11.8 mm height (incl. slightly domed glas)
47.1 mm lug to lug
73 g weight without band
148 g weight incl. 20/18 steel bracelet
domed and interior anti-reflective sapphire crystal
screw-down crown with logo
unidirectional rotating ceramic bezel with 120 ratchet
drilled lugs (width inside lugs 20 mm)
dial with applied appliqués (high-quality dial from one of the best dial-manufactories in Germany)
white and black lacquered hands (Swiss Made)
BGW9 Superluminova (best Swiss quality, blue light) 
Swiss made ETA 2824-2 automatic movement (adjusted in 5 positions, precision-adjusted in our workshops)
anti-magnetic according to DIN standard 8309 
shock-proof according to DIN standard 8308
pressure resistant up to 20 ATM pressure (water density according to DIN 8310)
steel bracelet with folding clasp or rubber strap
stainless steel buckle
high quality leather box

Price:

**** incl. free shipping worldwide ***
1,250.00 Euro with bracelet 20/18 mm


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Does "Lawless Diver" make it an outlaw?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Does "Lawless Diver" make it an outlaw?


I believe it is a collaboration with Brendan Lawless, a professional diver from Australia. I know nothing of him and his association carries no weight with my interest in the watch.

It's not terrible as far as names go, IMO, at least it's not "Sea Clown"....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Natures hex wrench


At least put on some surgical gloves.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> At least put on some surgical gloves.....
> 
> View attachment 13277315


I only wear Latex on the weekend


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I only wear Latex on the weekend


Weekend watch then


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> I keep a small list of watches to be purchased at some point in the future, a potential purchases group if you will. I'm not going to buy any of these in the near future but it's a way for me to keep track, using the Evernote App, of what I think I like and I will add and subtract to it as I continue to research and learn more about each watch.
> 
> I have posted several of these in this thread before and you have been very helpful with your insight, whether it's positive or negative. Your collective experience in this hobby is greater than mine and as such, you've helped me eliminate several from the list, the Breitling Aerospace and Doxa Sub are two examples.
> 
> ...


unless you are a die hard fan of Lucy Lawless aka Xena the Warrior Princess

...dude...

1250 euros?! are you nuts?

yes I know, Tourby, blah blah..I have even handled few of their watches ..but srsly...

1250 euros.

oh..does it have that obnoxious caseback also?

EDIT: yes it does.

it looks like a top mould for tea cookies.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Weekend watch then


Would have to be a diver 🤪


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> unless you are a die hard fan of Lucy Lawless aka Xena the Warrior Princess...dude...1250 euros?! are you nuts?


Xena lol, loved her.

Agree, it's more of a sub $1,000 watch. I'm not normally a spec buyer but it's harder to find these specs i.e. 40mm, ceramic, eta 2824, drilled lugs, great lume, etc. under a grand unless it's a Steinhart or a micro, of which I'm not interested.

I don't know much of Tourby, other than they've come to their senses and started offering smaller models across their range.

Truthfully sinner, I expect more from you. Dig deep man!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sinner, what is your impression of Tourby?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Xena lol, loved her.
> 
> Agree, it's more of a sub $1,000 watch. I'm not normally a spec buyer but it's harder to find these specs i.e. 40mm, ceramic, eta 2824, drilled lugs, great lume, etc. under a grand unless it's a Steinhart or a micro, of which I'm not interested.
> 
> ...


Isn't Tourby a micro brand?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> Natures hex wrench


Actually more of a Crescent wrench...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I keep a small list of watches to be purchased at some point in the future, a potential purchases group if you will. I'm not going to buy any of these in the near future but it's a way for me to keep track, using the Evernote App, of what I think I like and I will add and subtract to it as I continue to research and learn more about each watch.
> 
> I have posted several of these in this thread before and you have been very helpful with your insight, whether it's positive or negative. Your collective experience in this hobby is greater than mine and as such, you've helped me eliminate several from the list, the Breitling Aerospace and Doxa Sub are two examples.
> 
> ...


Apart from the ridiculous price, I'm sure it's lovely but what sets this apart from every other diver that follows the same style/design? Save yourself some money and put an NTH sub on your list, more distinctive designs and a USP of being very thin. Save yourself even more and take it off your list......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Actually more of a Crescent wrench...


But it's pliable and can handle hex nuts


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> But it's pliable and can handle any nuts


TWSS.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Sinner, what is your impression of Tourby?


I have handled pilot something..

TBH I thought it was chinese manbush pilot untill the owner told me how much it is...

Yeah I know it all, "german made", hand assembled but I have no idea what the fuss was all about. It looked like a bit better build 50$ bay pilot.

As it comes to Tourby, I know what are they aiming for.

Fools from watch forums. No one else would buy their stuff.

"but its regulated in five positions" (slight arousal) with sapphire bezel and crystal and (blood rushes down from brain) and it is LIIIIIMITED EDITIOOOOOOOON (boner, give it to meewewwwwww)

Cmoon... Its all smoke and mirrors.

And yes... They are micro.

There I said it.

Chinese case, swiss run, german based.

They tend to be posh micros, like most of zeee germans but still... Micros..

Miiiiikroooooosss

...

What was the question?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I keep a small list of watches to be purchased at some point in the future, a potential purchases group if you will. I'm not going to buy any of these in the near future but it's a way for me to keep track, using the Evernote App, of what I think I like and I will add and subtract to it as I continue to research and learn more about each watch.
> 
> I have posted several of these in this thread before and you have been very helpful with your insight, whether it's positive or negative. Your collective experience in this hobby is greater than mine and as such, you've helped me eliminate several from the list, the Breitling Aerospace and Doxa Sub are two examples.
> 
> ...


From frontal view its a very nice looking watch, especially like the dial.
However, that case doesn't cut it. Its boring as hell, like the stereotypical watch case. Literally no design effort went into that. It's not thick, but it looks thick.. Any watch designer tries to make a thick watch look thinner; why would you do the opposite? Answer: because it wasn't designed.
It literally looks like a watch that was designed in 2D front view only.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Fools from watch forums. No one else would buy their stuff.
> 
> "but its regulated in five positions" (slight arousal) with sapphire bezel and crystal and (blood rushes down from brain) and it is LIIIIIMITED EDITIOOOOOOOON (boner, give it to meewewwwwww)
> 
> Cmoon... Its all smoke and mirrors.


This made me laugh out loud........


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Isn't Tourby a micro brand?


Not sure, didn't think so but they may be??


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> I have handled pilot something..
> 
> TBH I thought it was chinese manbush pilot untill the owner told me how much it is...
> 
> ...


That's more like it. Much better.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I only wear Latex on the weekend


Nitrile then.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> This made me laugh out loud........


... Srsly but it is sad.

Ok just try to explain to some guy who is Lets say not watch related in anyway and who bought IDK.. Rolex.. Because all of his friends wear one on job. He got it from AD..

..

Ermm..

Oh yeah.. Try to explain your Squale or Seiko Samurai... No scratch that... Seiko is known brand...

Yes.. Try to explain Steinhart.

"but you see.. It is elabore ETA with sapphire and i had it slightly used from watch forum... It was limited edition..."

"so you bought used fake Rolex from some obscure source... right, you dont have to elaborate anything to me man..its okay"


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wimads said:


> From frontal view its a very nice looking watch, especially like the dial.
> However, that case doesn't cut it. Its boring as hell, like the stereotypical watch case. Literally no design effort went into that. It's not thick, but it looks thick.. Any watch designer tries to make a thick watch look thinner; why would you do the opposite? Answer: because it wasn't designed.
> It literally looks like a watch that was designed in 2D front view only.


Some truth to this, reminds me of an Invicta Pro Diver from the side view. Some of the Steinharts have a similar case, IMO.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Not sure, didn't think so but they may be??


Well, depends on your definition of a micro brand doesn't it? But they seem relatively small and are known mainly via forums (I'd think.....), they don't have a mainstream presence so I'd class them as a micro brand.......

.......which of course means you must instantly discount it eh?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, depends on your definition of a micro brand doesn't it? But they seem relatively small and are known mainly via forums (I'd think.....), they don't have a mainstream presence so I'd class them as a micro brand.......
> 
> .......which of course means you must instantly discount it eh?


Founded in 2007 and likely a microbrand by almost any definition.

https://www.tourbywatches.com/about-us/history/

I'm not diametrically opposed to micros, the Lawless looks better than most, just haven't found many I actually like.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Double


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

It's halfway through the year. 6 months gone, so where are we at? Probs a good time to do a head count and check on state of the collection. Maybe take stock and regroup for the months ahead. Only 6 paydays till 2018 is over, so.....

Started with 25, and after the Tudor's get here I'll be at 22 (I don't count the pocket watch or the Timex), so that's where I'm at.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The Tourby Lawless Diver 40
> 
> 1,250.00 Euro with bracelet 20/18 mm


We can talk value all day but my main beef is that this one is a mid-sized diver made to look small.

The Grey Ghost you own for instance is a mid-sized diver made to look big. Its the smallest diver I can wear and not feel weird cause the bezel is titanium w/o the usual black insert and the dial pops against the titanium grey. But this one is a design that needs the extra 2mm. The bezel is standard size with a thin font and the indexes converge to the center making the dial appear smaller. This Gerry got his design cues backwards.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's halfway through the year. 6 months gone, so where are we at? Probs a good time to do a head count and check on state of the collection. Maybe take stock and regroup for the months ahead. Only 6 paydays till 2018 is over, so.....
> 
> Started with 25, and after the Tudor's get here I'll be at 22 (I don't count the pocket watch or the Timex), so that's where I'm at.


Congrats!

I am down to 18 from a high of 32. (The Armida A9 is gone as of this morning). As crazy as it sounds, I think my new goal is to be down to 10 warches by year's end.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I am down to 18 from a high of 32. (The Armida A9 is gone as of this morning). As crazy as it sounds, I think my new goal is to be down to 10 warches by year's end.
> 
> Doc Savage


10 !! Ooft. That a deep further 40+% cut in numbers. Good luck


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's halfway through the year. 6 months gone, so where are we at? Probs a good time to do a head count and check on state of the collection. Maybe take stock and regroup for the months ahead. Only 6 paydays till 2018 is over, so.....


Not much to report. One in - two out since the beginning of the year.









I'm adjusting to the new workplace and contemplating future plans. 3-4 watches get minimal wear and should get listed eventually, when the timing is right.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder why I even bother. Lancaster arrived today clearly new in box with dead battery but not the white face watch I ordered.

















lume shot anyway









posted more about it here.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I even bother. Lancaster arrived today clearly new in box with dead battery but not the white face watch I ordered.
> 
> View attachment 13278051
> 
> ...


That's annoying - but it's a sign...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Not much to report. One in - two out since the beginning of the year.
> 
> View attachment 13277949
> 
> ...


Love the dial on that scuba master!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I keep a small list of watches to be purchased at some point in the future, a potential purchases group if you will. I'm not going to buy any of these in the near future but it's a way for me to keep track, using the Evernote App, of what I think I like and I will add and subtract to it as I continue to research and learn more about each watch.
> 
> I have posted several of these in this thread before and you have been very helpful with your insight, whether it's positive or negative. Your collective experience in this hobby is greater than mine and as such, you've helped me eliminate several from the list, the Breitling Aerospace and Doxa Sub are two examples.
> 
> ...


The way I see it when it comes to the Sub style there's the original and there's the rest. Not meant in a disparaging way, simply stating there is a seemingly infinite selection with stylistic variables. If this style is a must in your collection of one or several, pick the one(s) for you and be done with it.

Feature and lineage wise I don't see the price out of line with the Swiss/German luxury/quality tax. If you want the accolades, you got to pay to play.

I personally think for this style simplicity is better, which means I find the case and the bezel fine. The dial markers and hands, well ok, but Lawless Diver with 656 ft, and the Tourby star, yuck. My seasick pills aren't working, excuse me while I get my barf bag. Overall, it's trying too hard - this never works.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I even bother. Lancaster arrived today clearly new in box with dead battery but not the white face watch I ordered.
> 
> View attachment 13278051
> 
> ...


Time for another return. The long arm of WPAC is really trying hard to keep you to your onewatchguy prophecy. ;-)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Time for another return. The long arm of WPAC is really trying hard to keep you to your onewatchguy prophecy. ;-)


Perhaps it is to become three watch guy. I do like the blue face too. No response yet from seller maybe a refund and keep it anyway since it was very cheap and hardly worth sending back but we will see. I always try to work with the seller before opening a case.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> That's annoying - but it's a sign...


a sign I should have bought the blue dial?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> a sign I should have bought the blue dial?


A sign you shouldn't have bought it at all! ??.♂


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's halfway through the year. 6 months gone, so where are we at? Probs a good time to do a head count and check on state of the collection. Maybe take stock and regroup for the months ahead. Only 6 paydays till 2018 is over, so.....
> 
> Started with 25, and after the Tudor's get here I'll be at 22 (I don't count the pocket watch or the Timex), so that's where I'm at.


Very nice, as in Great! I see Steinhart holding its own, Omega receding and Tudor coming on strong. Careful with Seiko or you may end up like George. :-d


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Perhaps it is to become three watch guy. I do like the blue face too. No response yet from seller maybe a refund and keep it anyway since it was very cheap and hardly worth sending back but we will see. I always try to work with the seller before opening a case.


There's no cure for your WIS disorder my friend.......... or mine. We're toast!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Not much to report. One in - two out since the beginning of the year.
> 
> View attachment 13277949
> 
> ...


Unless I'm mistaken, I thought you were down to two or three not long ago and ready to check out, or was that just a hopeless dream.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> 10 !! Ooft. That a deep further 40+% cut in numbers. Good luck


I may not be able to get all the way to 10. Probably smarter for me to aim for 12-15.

Zelos Mako Bronze is sold.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> There's no cure for your WIS disorder my friend.......... or mine. We're toast!


So it looks like the seller does not have the white dial in stock which means I am faced with keep or return the blue dial. I already ordered the battery so maybe keep and sell when running? Maybe it was to be so I would find this one instead.

Could be bashing time again.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> So it looks like the seller does not have the white dial in stock which means I am faced with keep or return the blue dial. I already ordered the battery so maybe keep and sell when running? Maybe it was to be so I would find this one instead.
> 
> Could be bashing time again.
> 
> View attachment 13278725


Tough call. Let me know when to bash.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, I thought you were down to two or three not long ago and ready to check out, or was that just a hopeless dream.


My preference is clear on three of those but I'm not quite ready to let go of the others, or the timing is not right to get maximum return on their sale. I would only go through with a sale to fund a final big value ticket to watch Valhalla... But I don't subscribe to that concept anymore. So I'll just slowly chip away.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> So it looks like the seller does not have the white dial in stock which means I am faced with keep or return the blue dial. I already ordered the battery so maybe keep and sell when running? Maybe it was to be so I would find this one instead.
> 
> Could be bashing time again.
> 
> View attachment 13278725


You're too much USC, when isn't it bashing time again for you!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> My preference is clear on three of those but I'm not quite ready to let go of the others, or the timing is not right to get maximum return on their sale. I would only go through with a sale to fund a final big value ticket to watch Valhalla... But I don't subscribe to that concept anymore. So I'll just slowly chip away.


No sweat, just thought they were secretly multiplying like you know who's during drunken blackouts.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

My core wearable collection remains the same as before except for the two Citizen purchases I've posted here. Speaking of which, there's a good chance one of these will end up on my wrist before the year is out - unless you guys can manage to bash or reason them away. Good luck!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So it looks like the seller does not have the white dial in stock which means I am faced with keep or return the blue dial. I already ordered the battery so maybe keep and sell when running? Maybe it was to be so I would find this one instead.
> 
> Could be bashing time again.
> 
> View attachment 13278725


I can't be bothered to bash, but I will observe that it feels like your purchasing is accelerating..........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So it looks like the seller does not have the white dial in stock which means I am faced with keep or return the blue dial. I already ordered the battery so maybe keep and sell when running? Maybe it was to be so I would find this one instead.
> 
> Could be bashing time again.
> 
> View attachment 13278725


Why keep them sell, when he's offered to take it back for a refund - unless you think there's a profit in it? Makes no sense.

Oh and date aperture too big, and it looks like a Mondaine with the lollipop fallen off....

next!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> My core wearable collection remains the same as before except for the two Citizen purchases I've posted here. Speaking of which, there's a good chance one of these will end up on my wrist before the year is out - unless you guys can manage to bash or reason them away. Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 13279107
> 
> ...


Bottom two too cluttered I think. The top one is a bit tougher. Rather handsome. Would have preferred the textured waffle dial of the second one in the first one tho, and the colour of those hands bothers me - I dunno- a bit pastelesque. Shape of the date window also, kinda needs to be square, that trapezoid looks distracting. A near miss I'd say ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Very nice, as in Great! I see Steinhart holding its own, Omega receding and Tudor coming on strong. Careful with Seiko or you may end up like George. :-d


Thanks. Cheaper - steinhart my favorite brand and Dearer - Tudor my favorite. Recent efforts have been in finding enough balance in the remainder. Omega hasn't reduced always been 2. I traded the planet ocean for the moonmoon.

Could honestly just call it a day at that. If a Tudor sub with blue dial crossed my path at a great price I think it would be my only temptation, but funds are exhausted and that means no way to buy anything anyway now.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So it looks like the seller does not have the white dial in stock which means I am faced with keep or return the blue dial. I already ordered the battery so maybe keep and sell when running? Maybe it was to be so I would find this one instead.
> 
> Could be bashing time again.
> 
> View attachment 13278725


First of all, its a Mondaine copy, only difference is no lollipop seconds hand. And I'm guessing the markers aren't applied as the Mondaine has. If you have to, go for the original.

Secondly, the Mondaine is the kind of style that needs to fit you. It is easy to get lured into buying one (I did), because its a great design object. But it is quite a noticeable and distinct style that doesn't work for everyone. It didn't work for me, despite me liking the design on its own. Be sure it fits you - this is one you really need to try on before buying.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I am down to 18 from a high of 32. (The Armida A9 is gone as of this morning). As crazy as it sounds, I think my new goal is to be down to 10 warches by year's end.
> 
> Doc Savage


You're on a roll Doc. Take an example Rusty - so much overlap, I can already see about 10 watches to cull.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> You're on a roll Doc. Take an example Rusty - so much overlap, I can already see about 10 watches to cull.


I'd agree, you could easily get it down to one watch box and not suffer in terms of variation/choice. Rusty may be you need to start a record of watch wearing, would help you see what you aren't really wearing.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> So it looks like the seller does not have the white dial in stock which means I am faced with keep or return the blue dial. I already ordered the battery so maybe keep and sell when running? Maybe it was to be so I would find this one instead.
> 
> Could be bashing time again.
> 
> View attachment 13278725


Crappy homage to otherwise crappy design in the first place.

Lets face it, some of the iconic designs are actually - ugly.

Mondaine - railway clock on wrist

Panerai - pocket watch with tumor on side

APRO - I bet Genta had a good laugh when octogonal bolt with tinier octogonal bolts became fashion

PP Nautilus - Cmoon... It looks like someone accidently sat on a clay model of a watch.

Rolex Sub and all its clones : obsolete flawed dive watch design somehow turned into luxury element. I always laugh when I see dive watch on tuxedo. "Bond.. James Bond.." oh no you are not.

And so on...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd agree, you could easily get it down to one watch box and not suffer in terms of variation/choice. Rusty may be you need to start a record of watch wearing, would help you see what you aren't really wearing.......


I wear them all. Sometimes 3 a day. Not even joking


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> You're on a roll Doc. Take an example Rusty - so much overlap, I can already see about 10 watches to cull.


Just for fun which 10 would you cull


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I wear them all. Sometimes 3 a day. Not even joking


Never quite understood the need to change your watch during the day. Fair enough if you were going out to the opera and the g shock didn't go with your tux, but apart from that why?


----------



## Daveyboyz (May 25, 2018)

Hello my name is Dave and I am an addict... I have had three in this year, a JLC master calendar in white gold which I had been saving for a long time (and had all sorts of problems with buying from a dodgy seller in Poland through Chrono24 who were less than helpful when the watch turned up not as described and not working) so I had to lay out a chunk for a service and it still isn't back (I sent it to my repairer since I didn't trust the seller to do it properly... they naturally refused any contribution or a new strap even though the watch had been described as mint...) While the watch is still in for service I bought a Seiko Cocktail time and an Omega Seamaster.

















So I am telling myself now that I have a fab 10 watches, but there are two things missing... the first is a Patek Phillipe and the obvious trade in would be the Vintage Rectangular Rolex Extra Prima from 1924 to be replaced with a Godolo 5124j. This isn't going to happen quickly... secondly I have no mechanical alarm complication but I can't really see a fix for that... Gerrard Perrigaux and Favre Leuba both make models akin to the JLC Memovox but aside from the Rolex I am not sure I want to part with anything in the box... perhaps I could put the JLC in the winder to save me setting the calendar and settle on 11...

Anyway for the rest of the year and maybe far into next year I intend to stay strong.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's halfway through the year. 6 months gone, so where are we at? Probs a good time to do a head count and check on state of the collection. Maybe take stock and regroup for the months ahead. Only 6 paydays till 2018 is over, so.....
> 
> Started with 25, and after the Tudor's get here I'll be at 22 (I don't count the pocket watch or the Timex), so that's where I'm at.


My cull would be:

Fortis 
Moon moon 
One of the Tudor chronographs 
Pelagos or the BB
All of the Steinharts bar two, any two doesn't matter
Breitling or SMP


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> Hello my name is Dave and I am an addict... I have had three in this year, a JLC master calendar in white gold which I had been saving for a long time (and had all sorts of problems with buying from a dodgy seller in Poland through Chrono24 who were less than helpful when the watch turned up not as described and not working) so I had to lay out a chunk for a service and it still isn't back (I sent it to my repairer since I didn't trust the seller to do it properly... they naturally refused any contribution or a new strap even though the watch had been described as mint...) While the watch is still in for service I bought a Seiko Cocktail time and an Omega Seamaster.
> 
> View attachment 13279553
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC Dave. Loving the affordable collection.......b-)


----------



## Daveyboyz (May 25, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> My cull would be:
> 
> Fortis
> Moon moon
> ...


I agree with your cull choices... with these gone it will be a pretty strong collection.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Why keep them sell, when he's offered to take it back for a refund - unless you think there's a profit in it? Makes no sense.
> 
> Oh and date aperture too big, and it looks like a Mondaine with the lollipop fallen off....
> 
> next!


yes there could be profit maybe $25-$35 but it is going back anyway. Having held it in my hand I don't think I would have really liked the white dial version anyway. So all is well there it worked out. I really like the Mondaine except for the lollipop plus the DD case is so nice and thin at 6mm. Don't like the mesh version and the DD is not very waterproof so leather works good for it too. Big date is also a plus.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Tough call. Let me know when to bash.
> 
> Doc Savage


give it a try Doc


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> You're too much USC, when isn't it bashing time again for you!


True lately, but remember I'm the guy with only one watch, still and again. I like the DD as it is so different from any I have ever had.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Never quite understood the need to change your watch during the day. Fair enough if you were going out to the opera and the g shock didn't go with your tux, but apart from that why?


Why not?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Well we have to disagree / almost all the suggestions would be unacceptable 

In other news I'm currently here 







and I have company


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Why not?


But why?

......would you change your clothes that often during the day?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well we have to disagree / almost all the suggestions would be unacceptable
> 
> In other news I'm currently here
> 
> ...


Enjoy!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> I agree with your cull choices... with these gone it will be a pretty strong collection.


And he can still indulge in the weird 3 changes per day habit without any issues.......:roll:


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well we have to disagree / almost all the suggestions would be unacceptable
> 
> In other news I'm currently here
> 
> ...


So we finally get to see you too. Reflections......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I decided to sell the Nodus Retrospect. I got a new/replacement from them that is perfect and runs +1 sec/day. But as nice as a micro as it is, I just don't need another diver. 

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Then there is this for half the price of the DD









But I am not going to buy a watch today.

Not sure I can even do that. Maybe because I want to buy a watch, any watch...&#8230;&#8230;.

Stop

Step away from the computer...&#8230;.

search is bad too many watches

one watch

one watch

no more buying for this hour...&#8230;

surely I can last one hour...&#8230;.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> But why?
> 
> ......would you change your clothes that often during the day?


After work I change into casuals - I change watch then almost automatically ?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just for fun which 10 would you cull


The following, taking in account the two tudors coming in:


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So we finally get to see you too. Reflections......


No that's Beckham. I'm better looking. Ah yes I see it now


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Then there is this for half the price of the DD
> 
> View attachment 13280091
> 
> ...


FFS USC get a grip man. Are you in control of yourself? Just step away from any device with access to the Internet and go for a walk. Go do some gardening, go for a bike ride, take the wife out, anything but looking and obsessing about buying a watch.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> The following, taking in account the two tudors coming in:


What?! The golden ratio watch would get the chop? Fair enough it's ugly......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What?! The golden ratio watch would get the chop? Fair enough it's ugly......


Golden ratio my ass... Its a mess


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> The following, taking in account the two tudors coming in:


The little Timex - yes. Potentially the Hong Kong steinhart and the ocean 1 red. From the main in the first pic only one....potentially the Pelagos and mm300 do very similar role.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> No that's Beckham. I'm better looking. Ah yes I see it now


We can see you.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The little Timex - yes. Potentially the Hong Kong steinhart and the ocean 1 red. From the main in the first pic only one....potentially the Pelagos and mm300 do very similar role.


Go for purity; steinhart and Tudor only.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wait... Did you really have to wait for GMT?

I mean... Tudor GMT.

It is available in shop 300 yards from my shop. You just have to walk in and buy it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Wait... Did you really have to wait for GMT?
> 
> I mean... Tudor GMT.
> 
> It is available in shop 300 yards from my shop. You just have to walk in and buy it.


I bought two yesterday in Asda.......

.......common as muck they are.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here










No seriously. He was all over the place with "wait untill I get my Tudor muahaha, it will cure my hemoroids n stuff" I thought there was a waiting list or something


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Wait... Did you really have to wait for GMT?
> 
> I mean... Tudor GMT.
> 
> It is available in shop 300 yards from my shop. You just have to walk in and buy it.


Easy £350-£400 profit for you then. That's what they sell for on Ebay for the flippers.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Golden ratio my ass... Its a mess


Lol I guess that's where we differ then. It's comfortably the nicest watch I own.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> FFS USC get a grip man. Are you in control of yourself? Just step away from any device with access to the Internet and go for a walk. Go do some gardening, go for a bike ride, take the wife out, anything but looking and obsessing about buying a watch.......


Yeah I know...&#8230;.problem I bought a watch but yet I still have only one watch, then I bought another watch and yet I still only have one watch. Going through all the pre buy agony the waiting and joyful arrival date twice and then well - all that for naught. Seems like the universe owes me another watch now.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Yeah I know...&#8230;.problem I bought a watch but yet I still have only one watch, then I bought another watch and yet I still only have one watch. Going through all the pre buy agony the waiting and joyful arrival date twice and then well - all that for naught. Seems like the universe owes me another watch now.


You might as well have just kept them all, having the choice might have taken away the need to continually buy/flip........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lol I guess that's where we differ then. It's comfortably the nicest watch I own.


OK then Rusty how about this as a fantasy scenario:

There is a fire and you've only got time to take 10 watches from your boxes before being engulfed, which 10 do you take? Family is safe and you can't grab both boxes as some idiot screwed them down (all the available screwdrivers have melted already). Go for it......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> You might as well have just kept them all, having the choice might have taken away the need to continually buy/flip........


would have kept them if I liked them enough. Not flipping - returning.

Since Tudor is the word for today.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rusty, that’s a great collection of excellent watches, you can and should keep whatever you want. I, like others, could thin the herd a bit as there’s some duplication but it seems you have a system, have bought most of them right and have things under control so keep doing what you’re doing. I think the GO is lovely and it does appear to be the nicest of the lot, it may be my favorite.

However, I am curious what you will do with the current stable once both new Tudors are in hand. Will the older B.B. stay? Will the Steinharts seem unnecessary? It will be interesting to see what goes down, good luck.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> OK then Rusty how about this as a fantasy scenario:
> 
> There is a fire and you've only got time to take 10 watches from your boxes before being engulfed, which 10 do you take? Family is safe and you can't grab both boxes as some idiot screwed them down (all the available screwdrivers have melted already). Go for it......


Muahaha


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Rusty, that's a great collection of excellent watches, you can and should keep whatever you want. I, like others, could thin the herd a bit as there's some duplication but it seems you have a system, have bought most of them right and have things under control so keep doing what you're doing. I think the GO is lovely and it does appear to be the nicest of the lot, it may be my favorite.
> 
> However, I am curious what you will do with the current stable once both new Tudors are in hand. Will the older B.B. stay? Will the Steinharts seem unnecessary? It will be interesting to see what goes down, good luck.


Of course, it goes without saying that Rusty can do exactly as he pleases with his watches. Just want to challenge him a little bit, especially with so much duplication in his collection......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Rusty, that's a great collection of excellent watches, you can and should keep whatever you want. I, like others, could thin the herd a bit as there's some duplication but it seems you have a system, have bought most of them right and have things under control so keep doing what you're doing. I think the GO is lovely and it does appear to be the nicest of the lot, it may be my favorite.
> 
> However, I am curious what you will do with the current stable once both new Tudors are in hand. Will the older B.B. stay? Will the Steinharts seem unnecessary? It will be interesting to see what goes down, good luck.


The bb58 might see the ocean 1 red go. The gmt2 Hong Kong might go. The Tudor gmt might see the 39mm coke stein go. The little Timex can go. Can't see any more going.

Hornet the fire scenario - I'd grab the 10 most expensive - they are only watches


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Of course, it goes without saying that Rusty can do exactly as he pleases with his watches. Just want to challenge him a little bit, especially with so much duplication in his collection......


No problems, I agree with the duplicity and the 10 watches and a fire scenario would make anyone think about what's important.

We're all in different places, as we've discussed, and he seems to be in a good spot with a collection that, IMO, would rival almost anyone's on this forum. I know I would trade watch boxes with him in a minute.

Sometimes we think someone with a large collection has a problem and should pare it down to a more reasonable number. While I think that's true for some, it isn't true for everyone. I believe Rusty has made it clear that he's OK with where his collection is at the moment but I'm also hoping he responds to the fire scenario you posed.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> No problems, I agree with the duplicity and the 10 watches and a fire scenario would make anyone think about what's important.
> 
> We're all in different places, as we've discussed, and he seems to be in a good spot with a collection that, IMO, would rival almost anyone's on this forum. I know I would trade watch boxes with him in a minute.
> 
> Sometimes we think someone with a large collection has a problem and should pare it down to a more reasonable number. While I think that's true for some, it isn't true for everyone. I believe Rusty has made it clear that he's OK with where his collection is at the moment but I'm also hoping he responds to the fire scenario you posed.


I'm gonna substitute duplicity with duplication -

I don't think I could go to 10 but ok let's try
1. Glashutte
2. Moonmoon
3. GSeiko
That's 3 fairly smart business suitable white dials

4. Tudor gmt
5. Tudor heritage Chrono
6. Tudor black bay Chrono
That's 3 more casual watches incl 2 Chronos

7. Breitling Superocean 
8. Seiko mm300
9. Steinhart Panam
10. Steinhart Black Sea


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> OK then Rusty how about this as a fantasy scenario:
> 
> There is a fire and you've only got time to take 10 watches from your boxes before being engulfed, which 10 do you take? Family is safe and you can't grab both boxes as some idiot screwed them down (all the available screwdrivers have melted already). Go for it......


I had something kind of similar to that happen recently. It wasn't exactly like that, and no, my house wasn't burning down. But it was revealing.

I was leaving on a trip where I could bring several watches with me to wear. The first four jumped out at me right away, and then I found myself really having to think hard about the next couple of watches I would bring.

This was not an ideal test, because I was going on vacation, and there were certain watches I wouldn't even consider, most notably dress watches with leather straps, because I was going out in the heat. But it did tell me a lot about some of the watches that are still in my collection that really don't need to be there.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> No problems, I agree with the duplicity and the 10 watches and a fire scenario would make anyone think about what's important.
> 
> We're all in different places, as we've discussed, and he seems to be in a good spot with a collection that, IMO, would rival almost anyone's on this forum. I know I would trade watch boxes with him in a minute.
> 
> Sometimes we think someone with a large collection has a problem and should pare it down to a more reasonable number. While I think that's true for some, it isn't true for everyone. I believe Rusty has made it clear that he's OK with where his collection is at the moment but I'm also hoping he responds to the fire scenario you posed.


I agree Rusty has a great collection, but I'd not want to swap, they aren't watches I've chosen and having that much money tied up in man jewellery would make me uncomfortable. But Rusty is happy and knows his own mind, so it's all good. I think that we've talked a lot about consolidation recently and just was curious here.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm gonna substitute duplicity with duplication -
> 
> I don't think I could go to 10 but ok let's try
> 1. Glashutte
> ...


Perfectly rounded 3 watch collection for you Rusty.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lol I guess that's where we differ then. It's comfortably the nicest watch I own.


If that's the nicest watch compared to the rest, I'm afraid you have to sell everything else.

See what I did there?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

All hypothetical - and not about comparison - we all love different things. Many people shake their head at me when they see the dearer pieces and I try to explain why I’m attached to the steinharts. I just like them. Simple as that


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> If that's the nicest watch compared to the rest, I'm afraid you have to sell everything else.
> 
> See what I did there?


🤣 have to say if I had to own only ONE watch I think I could accept living with the Tudor gmt. As good on steel as leather.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hornet the fire scenario - I'd grab the 10 most expensive - they are only watches


^ The only correct answer to that question.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Duplicity vs duplication - same root, very different meanings. My apologies.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> ^ The only correct answer to that question.


I need to rethink the hypothetical situation to pose.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I need to rethink the hypothetical situation to pose.........


No don't! Lol. Too hard ?. I'll likely end the year with two less than I own now and be happy at that.

Signing out for now 
A relatively good year
Bridget Jones


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> All hypothetical - and not about comparison - we all love different things. Many people shake their head at me when they see the dearer pieces and I try to explain why I'm attached to the steinharts. I just like them. Simple as that


Srsly. That Glashutte as much as I joke about it is something different. Glad you got it. I would wear it all the time. Good one. Recently a watchmaker ran out of business locally, if you need original straps for it let me know.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a titanium diver (Steinhart OT500), an overbuilt deep diver (Glycine Combat Aquarius 500m), and a COSC certified chronometer (Ball Engineer Pioneer). I have them because I wanted to have each of these qualities in a watch I liked. And I do like each of these watches. But I am selling them all and replacing them with a single watch that has it all - a titanium, extreme deep diving (3,000m/10,000 ft) chronometer - the Ball Deepquest.

It's a big mofo with huge crown protectors that drive many people away from it. But not me. And the "Ball" and "Deepquest" jokes certainly write themselves 

Feel free to bash, but it's on the way. And I am on my way to a more manageable sized collection!

From the back, the lugs look like the Millennium Falcon 









Doc Savage


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I have a titanium diver (Steinhart OT500), an overbuilt deep diver (Glycine Combat Aquarius 500m), and a COSC certified chronometer (Ball Engineer Pioneer). I have them because I wanted to have each of these qualities in a watch I liked. And I do like each of these watches. But I am selling them all and replacing them with a single watch that has it all - a titanium, extreme deep diving (3,000m/10,000 ft) chronometer - the Ball Deepquest.
> 
> It's a big mofo with huge crown protectors that drive many people away from it. But not me. And the "Ball" and "Deepquest" jokes certainly write themselves
> 
> ...


The finish on Ball watches is amazing. I think it looks pretty killer, something different. Moreover, the value for Ball watches is incredible, that's what I've read over, and over and over (as an aside, I dig the Millenium Falcon) 

Sounds like a great consolidating venture |>


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I can't be bothered to bash, but I will observe that it feels like your purchasing is accelerating..........


Been buying what I had my eye on for some time when the opportunity comes up. Bought two since coming back here this year, which did happen sooner than I expected. For the rest of the year I will likely buy one of those I posted for comments and bashing, as an aside taunting didn't work, you bashers are such easy pushovers &#8230;.... pussssss. Aside from that I postponed the Orient Triton for later consideration, passing up a great deal. There is also a black PVD watch (won't mention) that is out of production so it's going to be hard to find at a good price, and another one that is out my comfort zone, as in too much. Would have to be perfect to my liking, it isn't, not falling any further down that WIS justification trap, at least for the foreseeable future.

There is one more, a Citizen diver Eco Drive Promaster that I said a long time ago if it ever went below $100 I would buy. Had a couple chances to buy at $108-114, but hey, even any self respecting half baked WIS has to draw the line somewhere. That should do it for the year unless a great great deal on a few other less desirable one's pop up, and I'm not actively searching.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I have a titanium diver (Steinhart OT500), an overbuilt deep diver (Glycine Combat Aquarius 500m), and a COSC certified chronometer (Ball Engineer Pioneer). I have them because I wanted to have each of these qualities in a watch I liked. And I do like each of these watches. But I am selling them all and replacing them with a single watch that has it all - a titanium, extreme deep diving (3,000m/10,000 ft) chronometer - the Ball Deepquest.
> 
> It's a big mofo with huge crown protectors that drive many people away from it. But not me. And the "Ball" and "Deepquest" jokes certainly write themselves
> 
> ...


Do I need to do it?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Do I need to do it?


Do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Bottom two too cluttered I think. The top one is a bit tougher. Rather handsome. Would have preferred the textured waffle dial of the second one in the first one tho, and the colour of those hands bothers me - I dunno- a bit pastelesque. Shape of the date window also, kinda needs to be square, that trapezoid looks distracting. A near miss I'd say ?


I was originally leaning towards the first one. I agree about the date window. The blue in the hands vary quite a bit depending on the angle and the light, it's one of those anodized metallic finishes I believe. I am currently leaning towards more features on the dial. More interesting in a different way with lots to look at, keeping the eye busy, while still retaining a good legible overall dial. I know you won't agree, but I think it kind looks Golden Ratio-nalizationishhhh like.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I have a titanium diver (Steinhart OT500), an overbuilt deep diver (Glycine Combat Aquarius 500m), and a COSC certified chronometer (Ball Engineer Pioneer). I have them because I wanted to have each of these qualities in a watch I liked. And I do like each of these watches. But I am selling them all and replacing them with a single watch that has it all - a titanium, extreme deep diving (3,000m/10,000 ft) chronometer - the Ball Deepquest.
> 
> It's a big mofo with huge crown protectors that drive many people away from it. But not me. And the "Ball" and "Deepquest" jokes certainly write themselves
> 
> ...


Aside from that counter balance second hand fuzz that they're trying to hide in all the photos, I kind of like it. Should be splash proof. Enjoy!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Srsly. That Glashutte as much as I joke about it is something different. Glad you got it. I would wear it all the time. Good one. Recently a watchmaker ran out of business locally, if you need original straps for it let me know.


Actually I might - it has original deployant but not original strap


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I have a titanium diver (Steinhart OT500), an overbuilt deep diver (Glycine Combat Aquarius 500m), and a COSC certified chronometer (Ball Engineer Pioneer). I have them because I wanted to have each of these qualities in a watch I liked. And I do like each of these watches. But I am selling them all and replacing them with a single watch that has it all - a titanium, extreme deep diving (3,000m/10,000 ft) chronometer - the Ball Deepquest.
> 
> It's a big mofo with huge crown protectors that drive many people away from it. But not me. And the "Ball" and "Deepquest" jokes certainly write themselves
> 
> ...


By more manageable size collection you mean an unmanageable sized addition 

Did you not go on holiday wearing a pair of balls? And you've come back with one big one. That's a good trip right there ?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

First time in this thread... But anyways I've got a serious watch addiction, I bought 7 (albeit cheap) watches in June alone.

Someone persuade me to NOT buy a Seiko szsc005 for $500 ish plus import fees...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> By more manageable size collection you mean an unmanageable sized addition
> 
> Did you not go on holiday wearing a pair of balls? And you've come back with one big one. That's a good trip right there ?


LOL I'm guilty on both counts!

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> First time in this thread... But anyways I've got a serious watch addiction, I bought 7 (albeit cheap) watches in June alone.
> 
> Someone persuade me to NOT buy a Seiko szsc005 for $500 ish plus import fees...
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC! Admitting your problem is the first step, and you have already done that. Congratulations.

Regarding that Seiko, you will pinch your fingers every time you turn the bezel when your finger bumps into the monster ring.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Perhaps the third time will be the charm. I bought a watch today after all, but after the one hour passed. Anyway, it is not any of the ones previously displayed for bashing. I was thinking as you all were deciding which you would cull or grab during a catastrophic fire or whatever when I had the thought that so many of the watches really are similar. Like birds of a feather it seems divers attract more divers into the nest. Focusing on minor differences they are really just another version of the same design. Nothing wrong with that we like what we like. But in paring down collections that seems a logical place to start, with keeping best of breed so to speak. So for my new collection, as I try desperately to get past a collection of one which is really no collection at all, the strategy is to find the most different style to my current watch, think it through, make sure I like it and add that for actual wrist time. I really enjoy the comfort and style of the Hami and it is my friend now. So the next watch will have to be totally different, and I think it is and yet something I really will enjoy. Having learned lessons from past watches that did not stand the test of time those lessons came into play. So it is not solar, though it is quartz, it does not have a second hand making it a peaceful quartz to my eye. I really liked that feature of my Citizen while not the solar aspect. Whereas the Hami on bracelet can be worn through all activities watch number two will not, thus assuring the Hami will not be left unworn, unloved and allowing the new watch on leather to not have the burden of needing to be all things at all times. There is a logic and freedom in this two watch strategy as I imagine it. Hopefully it will allow me a greater appreciation of both.

Once again I ask you to forgive my previous frenzy.....peace be with you all.

Soon to be two watch guy, hopefully lasting through the end of this year.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Perhaps the third time will be the charm. I bought a watch today after all, but after the one hour passed. Anyway, it is not any of the ones previously displayed for bashing. I was thinking as you all were deciding which you would cull or grab during a catastrophic fire or whatever when I had the thought that so many of the watches really are similar. Like birds of a feather it seems divers attract more divers into the nest. Focusing on minor differences they are really just another version of the same design. Nothing wrong with that we like what we like. But in paring down collections that seems a logical place to start, with keeping best of breed so to speak. So for my new collection, as I try desperately to get past a collection of one which is really no collection at all, the strategy is to find the most different style to my current watch, think it through, make sure I like it and add that for actual wrist time. I really enjoy the comfort and style of the Hami and it is my friend now. So the next watch will have to be totally different, and I think it is and yet something I really will enjoy. Having learned lessons from past watches that did not stand the test of time those lessons came into play. So it is not solar, though it is quartz, it does not have a second hand making it a peaceful quartz to my eye. I really liked that feature of my Citizen while not the solar aspect. Whereas the Hami on bracelet can be worn through all activities watch number two will not, thus assuring the Hami will not be left unworn, unloved and allowing the new watch on leather to not have the burden of needing to be all things at all times. There is a logic and freedom in this two watch strategy as I imagine it. Hopefully it will allow me a greater appreciation of both.
> 
> Once again I ask you to forgive my previous frenzy.....peace be with you all.
> 
> Soon to be two watch guy, hopefully lasting through the end of this year.


Sounds like a plan.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> First time in this thread... But anyways I've got a serious watch addiction, I bought 7 (albeit cheap) watches in June alone.
> 
> Someone persuade me to NOT buy a Seiko szsc005 for $500 ish plus import fees...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Abstinence club! Your first test will be to slay the Monster, fight it with all you've got. I like those monsters but they are so overpriced these days they don't get second look from me, besides, that one has that hideous, monstrous cyclops eye that would really make me pull out a sledge hammer to do a mod on it.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Perhaps the third time will be the charm. I bought a watch today after all, but after the one hour passed. Anyway, it is not any of the ones previously displayed for bashing. I was thinking as you all were deciding which you would cull or grab during a catastrophic fire or whatever when I had the thought that so many of the watches really are similar. Like birds of a feather it seems divers attract more divers into the nest. Focusing on minor differences they are really just another version of the same design. Nothing wrong with that we like what we like. But in paring down collections that seems a logical place to start, with keeping best of breed so to speak. So for my new collection, as I try desperately to get past a collection of one which is really no collection at all, the strategy is to find the most different style to my current watch, think it through, make sure I like it and add that for actual wrist time. I really enjoy the comfort and style of the Hami and it is my friend now. So the next watch will have to be totally different, and I think it is and yet something I really will enjoy. Having learned lessons from past watches that did not stand the test of time those lessons came into play. So it is not solar, though it is quartz, it does not have a second hand making it a peaceful quartz to my eye. I really liked that feature of my Citizen while not the solar aspect. Whereas the Hami on bracelet can be worn through all activities watch number two will not, thus assuring the Hami will not be left unworn, unloved and allowing the new watch on leather to not have the burden of needing to be all things at all times. There is a logic and freedom in this two watch strategy as I imagine it. Hopefully it will allow me a greater appreciation of both.
> 
> Once again I ask you to forgive my previous frenzy.....peace be with you all.
> 
> Soon to be two watch guy, hopefully lasting through the end of this year.


USC, this is some of the funniest stuff I've read in a while. Here I was thinking you were the guy who will take anything they send you as long as it looks like a watch, running or not.

All of one hour, huh? Congrats! What do you think this is?..... the Help Build Up My Collection Club. Anyways, one hour in, I'll say 10 min. out.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> First time in this thread... But anyways I've got a serious watch addiction, I bought 7 (albeit cheap) watches in June alone.
> 
> Someone persuade me to NOT buy a Seiko szsc005 for $500 ish plus import fees...
> 
> ...


5 Reasons not to buy this watch...
1. It's ugly
2. It's green
3. It has a cyclops 
4. $500+ for Hardlex? Srsly?
5. It's ugly

Save your money.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I have a titanium diver (Steinhart OT500), an overbuilt deep diver (Glycine Combat Aquarius 500m), and a COSC certified chronometer (Ball Engineer Pioneer). I have them because I wanted to have each of these qualities in a watch I liked. And I do like each of these watches. But I am selling them all and replacing them with a single watch that has it all - a titanium, extreme deep diving (3,000m/10,000 ft) chronometer - the Ball Deepquest.
> 
> It's a big mofo with huge crown protectors that drive many people away from it. But not me. And the "Ball" and "Deepquest" jokes certainly write themselves
> 
> ...


Oooh finally an Invicta for a WUS


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Perhaps the third time will be the charm. I bought a watch today after all, but after the one hour passed.
> 
> Once again I ask you to forgive my previous frenzy.....peace be with you all.
> 
> Soon to be two watch guy, hopefully lasting through the end of this year.


That's nice, I was kinda worried that when the world Cup ends I'd have nothing to entertain me, but your watch escapades are the ...... I bet the universe is already conspiring on how to ruin this purchase. I'm gonna need more popcorn.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Perhaps the third time will be the charm. I bought a watch today after all, but after the one hour passed. Anyway, it is not any of the ones previously displayed for bashing. I was thinking as you all were deciding which you would cull or grab during a catastrophic fire or whatever when I had the thought that so many of the watches really are similar. Like birds of a feather it seems divers attract more divers into the nest. Focusing on minor differences they are really just another version of the same design. Nothing wrong with that we like what we like. But in paring down collections that seems a logical place to start, with keeping best of breed so to speak. So for my new collection, as I try desperately to get past a collection of one which is really no collection at all, the strategy is to find the most different style to my current watch, think it through, make sure I like it and add that for actual wrist time. I really enjoy the comfort and style of the Hami and it is my friend now. So the next watch will have to be totally different, and I think it is and yet something I really will enjoy. Having learned lessons from past watches that did not stand the test of time those lessons came into play. So it is not solar, though it is quartz, it does not have a second hand making it a peaceful quartz to my eye. I really liked that feature of my Citizen while not the solar aspect. Whereas the Hami on bracelet can be worn through all activities watch number two will not, thus assuring the Hami will not be left unworn, unloved and allowing the new watch on leather to not have the burden of needing to be all things at all times. There is a logic and freedom in this two watch strategy as I imagine it. Hopefully it will allow me a greater appreciation of both.
> 
> Once again I ask you to forgive my previous frenzy.....peace be with you all.
> 
> Soon to be two watch guy, hopefully lasting through the end of this year.


Let this be a lesson to all who complain about having too many watches. When it comes to watches the onewatchguy is a tortured soul. :-d (USC, I mean that in a fun and entertaining way.)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it, do it......


You know those guys that go to gym but eventually overdo it and become a muscular nitemare, with so much "definition" they cant clap their hands anymore due to layers of muscles?

You know the guys, something like latest versions of Dwayne Rock Johnson but with small head that seems to grow straight out of their back?

You know the guys, that are the "missing link" and are banned from the zoo because they confuse the gorillas?

Yon know them right? Ones that spend their life in "dont skip the leg day bro"










This is the watch equivalent of those.

With neon green tank top, red spandex shorts, mullet and tribal tattooes and shrunken gonades from too much chemistry which makes the name Ball DeepQuest perfectly good for it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> First time in this thread... But anyways I've got a serious watch addiction, I bought 7 (albeit cheap) watches in June alone.
> 
> Someone persuade me to NOT buy a Seiko szsc005 for $500 ish plus import fees...
> 
> ...


OK, so let's get the important things out of the way, we'll need a SOTC photo showing all your watches and a detailed list of any incoming. Then you'll need to define what your intentions are, e.g. no purchases for the rest of 2018? Etc....

As for the monster, well, it's just ugly, god only knows why it's a classic. The bezel surround has sharp annoying points, the bracelet feels cheap and it just looks like it is a refugee front the 1990s. Horrible looking and at $500 that is a rip off........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> First time in this thread... But anyways I've got a serious watch addiction, I bought 7 (albeit cheap) watches in June alone.
> 
> Someone persuade me to NOT buy a Seiko szsc005 for $500 ish plus import fees...
> 
> ...


Dude.

Even the watch butchers from Manilla did not come up with anything similar to this.

Worse elements of Monster combined with unstable version of 6r15,cyclops and "annoying horse fly" colour.

EDIT: it even has the X on the dial... FFS


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Once again I ask you to forgive my previous frenzy.....peace be with you all.
> 
> Soon to be two watch guy, hopefully lasting through the end of this year.


Forgiven USC sorry if we were neglecting you........ 

.........so, two watch guy now then :think:.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> You know those guys that go to gym but eventually overdo it and become a muscular nitemare, with so much "definition" they cant clap their hands anymore due to layers of muscles?
> 
> You know the guys, something like latest versions of Dwayne Rock Johnson but with small head that seems to grow straight out of their back?
> 
> ...


Hey, hey, hey now...I don't have a mullet.

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Hey, hey, hey now...I don't have a mullet.
> 
> Doc Savage


Never too late to grow one...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Oooh finally an Invicta for a WUS


It's definitely Danger Close.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> Never too late to grow one...


I cut my pony tail two years ago. No more long hair for me, even for something as epic as a mullet.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I cut my pony tail two years ago. No more long hair for me, even for something as epic as a mullet.
> 
> Doc Savage


That ball will look perfect with this pose.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dont do the spin. We shall not forget about your deep quest for the balls.


Srsly.. If you have a craving for overbuilt radioactive stuff get Marathon JSAR.

Or Vodolaz. With 65 mm on wrist it would be a statement. You would not even need a mullet.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> That ball will look perfect with this pose.......


No _ it's a ball. The guy in the picture doesn't have balls.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> .


You want to go on a deep quest into this guys pants Sinner?! That's just weird........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> No _ it's a ball. The guy in the picture doesn't have balls.


Its a lady Rusty........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I have a titanium diver (Steinhart OT500), an overbuilt deep diver (Glycine Combat Aquarius 500m), and a COSC certified chronometer (Ball Engineer Pioneer). I have them because I wanted to have each of these qualities in a watch I liked. And I do like each of these watches. But I am selling them all and replacing them with a single watch that has it all - a titanium, extreme deep diving (3,000m/10,000 ft) chronometer - the Ball Deepquest.
> 
> It's a big mofo with huge crown protectors that drive many people away from it. But not me. And the "Ball" and "Deepquest" jokes certainly write themselves
> 
> ...


Perfectly acceptable Doc, IMO. Its a huge mofo indeed, but I do like the style a lot. If you can pull off the size, I'd say its a great replacement for those 3.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Perfectly acceptable Doc, IMO. Its a huge mofo indeed, but I do like the style a lot. If you can pull off the size, I'd say its a great replacement for those 3.


It's probably got the same volume of material as the three it's replacing put together.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> First time in this thread... But anyways I've got a serious watch addiction, I bought 7 (albeit cheap) watches in June alone.
> 
> Someone persuade me to NOT buy a Seiko szsc005 for $500 ish plus import fees...
> 
> ...


First of all, the name says it all: its a monstrosity, it looks like a tire from a tractor.










Rest assured the bezel is misaligned, being Seiko - that's going to be a bummer on a watch that's basically all about the bezel.
Black date window. Why? Its not a black dial... A white date would have perfectly balanced the dial with those huge white hour markers.
No sapphire. I know hardlex is supposed to be the perfect compromise for thoughness and scratch resistance... But it is a compromise, wait till it scratches... Also I don't think I've ever seen a shattered sapphire crystal, let alone a thick diver sapphire crystal.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry Hotblack but I've got to say it; the ball deep throat is ridiculous as watches go, WR to 3000m cause you'll really need all that depth rating won't you? Of course not. And add to this the dressy dial that does not say professional tool for divers does it? Add the butterfly clasp that doesn't have a safety clasp?! It's a watch for posing with isn't it?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Its a lady Rusty........


Not in Paisley it isn't.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I have a titanium diver (Steinhart OT500), an overbuilt deep diver (Glycine Combat Aquarius 500m), and a COSC certified chronometer (Ball Engineer Pioneer). I have them because I wanted to have each of these qualities in a watch I liked. And I do like each of these watches. But I am selling them all and replacing them with a single watch that has it all - a titanium, extreme deep diving (3,000m/10,000 ft) chronometer - the Ball Deepquest.
> 
> It's a big mofo with huge crown protectors that drive many people away from it. But not me. And the "Ball" and "Deepquest" jokes certainly write themselves
> 
> ...


That's a big MoFo HB but it's a great Ball if you can handle it, TWSS.

Anytime you can do a 3 for 1 I think you're headed in the right direction regardless.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Oooh finally an Invicta for a WUS


And then there are those, the few, the proud, the one's who will never settle for homology:


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Been slowly over time building a strap collection almost by accident. As such each watch has about 3 or 4 straps. Totally changes the look and style/aesthetic of a watch. In the long run it should make consolidation easier when 1 watch can be 3 watches really

I normally buy on bracelet purely as it's better value







then I add a leather







and lastly I add a nato or a rubber (rarely both)for hotter weather









Anyone else do this?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Perfectly acceptable Doc, IMO. Its a huge mofo indeed, but I do like the style a lot. If you can pull off the size, I'd say its a great replacement for those 3.


I think I will be able to. I regularly wear 43-45mm divers, and they fit on my flat wrist well. I'm 6' 2", so I should be able to pull it off. But we'll see when it gets here.



Hornet99 said:


> It's probably got the same volume of material as the three it's replacing put together.......


Probably pretty close!

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Forgiven USC sorry if we were neglecting you........
> 
> .........so, two watch guy now then :think:.


maybe next week when it arrives. onewatchguy till then the blue dial Lancaster is on it's way back to Ga.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

One week in with the NY0040 now, time for a short evaluation (guess the one week one watch exercise is also a good test for evaluating new watches).

It's definitely filling a spot that was missing in my collection. However, don't think it will be the final watch in this spot. 
Visually it is spot on - love the polished black dial, and even the oddly shaped markers I have warmed to; the bezel and case are great looking also. The crown at 8 is a bit fiddly, but I think it looks good and adds comfort - no digging into the wrist. It is a watch with character and I love it.
Visually it fits my wrist perfectly, great size and shape. However, I am a bit disappointed by the comfort - despite the 8 o'clock crown. It's not straight out bad - better than the turtle for sure - but it is rather heavy still and a tad top heavy. I somehow expected a lighter watch. Its looks are a bit decieving - it looks smaller than it is, which is visually a positive thing, but in the sense of comfort it cannot hide its size/weight. So I guess for the 42mm 200m diver it is, it isn't bad, i just expected more comfort.
I did order a bracelet for it, which might make it a bit more balanced, so lets see if that can increase the comfort a bit.

Ideally I would have loved a NY0040 in titanium (and perhaps with a 12h bezel).

So I suspect the NTH Catalina might still stand a chance once it arrives. I think due to its size, its likely to be lighter and more comfortable.
Untill that time though, the Citizen will be sufficient on looks alone. Its not terribly uncomfy either, so it won't keep me from wearing it. But I do realize now how important comfort is to me in a watch.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Been slowly over time building a strap collection almost by accident. As such each watch has about 3 or 4 straps. Totally changes the look and style/aesthetic of a watch. In the long run it should make consolidation easier when 1 watch can be 3 watches really
> 
> I normally buy on bracelet purely as it's better value
> 
> ...


Nice! I agree with the exception of consolidation, for me anyways. I find changing bracelets/straps a hassle, though I am currently expanding my strap collection. It's another thing to carefully consider since I don't want to join the strap abstinence club. Easy to go overboard.

I think you need a black and red strap, maybe a canvas leather or a nice maroon reddish gradient color leather strap.

Interested to hear how you compare this Tudor to the other one's you have.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been wearing nothing else but the Armida A12 since it arrived, that is over a week, ok not a huge length of time, but I'm quite impressed that it just feels so right. Interesting comparing to the Steinhart 39mm and how just holding that one felt wrong.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Nice! I agree with the exception of consolidation, for me anyways. I find changing bracelets/straps a hassle, though I am currently expanding my strap collection. It's another thing to carefully consider since I don't want to join the strap abstinence club. Easy to go overboard.
> 
> I think you need a black and red strap, maybe a canvas leather or a nice maroon reddish gradient color leather strap.
> 
> Interested to hear how you compare this Tudor to the other one's you have.


Better than the black bay red. I'd say it's on par with the black bay Chrono.

Regarding straps the Tudor gmt lacks only one thing to be perfect. Drilled lug holes. Dunno why they didn't since it's a vintage styled piece. Sounds like drilled lugs should be on your wish list too!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Been slowly over time building a strap collection almost by accident. As such each watch has about 3 or 4 straps. Totally changes the look and style/aesthetic of a watch. In the long run it should make consolidation easier when 1 watch can be 3 watches really
> 
> I normally buy on bracelet purely as it's better value
> 
> ...


So, what are your thoughts on the new Tudor?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry Hotblack but I've got to say it; the ball deep throat is ridiculous as watches go, WR to 3000m cause you'll really need all that depth rating won't you? Of course not. And add to this the dressy dial that does not say professional tool for divers does it? Add the butterfly clasp that doesn't have a safety clasp?! It's a watch for posing with isn't it?


The way I figure it is I will never race cars, but I would still love to have a Ferrari. People own a Rolex deepsea Sea-Dweller, and they don't do any deep sea diving. I actually do some surface diving. Of course it's nothing like would be needed for this watch, but I'm still a diver, in a very limited sense, so it's nice to have one of the best dive watches in the world. Especially when I can get it for so much cheaper than it would cost to get the equivalent Rolex.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> One week in with the NY0040 now, time for a short evaluation (guess the one week one watch exercise is also a good test for evaluating new watches).
> 
> It's definitely filling a spot that was missing in my collection. However, don't think it will be the final watch in this spot.
> Visually it is spot on - love the polished black dial, and even the oddly shaped markers I have warmed to; the bezel and case are great looking also. The crown at 8 is a bit fiddly, but I think it looks good and adds comfort - no digging into the wrist. It is a watch with character and I love it.
> ...


Funny how subtle differences can make a difference in the comfort isn't it? I'm still curious about being able to assess the factors that effect this......

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I've been wearing nothing else but the Armida A12 since it arrived, that is over a week, ok not a huge length of time, but I'm quite impressed that it just feels so right. Interesting comparing to the Steinhart 39mm and how just holding that one felt wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad your loving the Armida. It's a chunkier case style than the steinhart - fills the toolwatch aesthetic for you but ultimately I think it's a comfort issue for you - as you say if it just feels right then it is. No point over analyzing it.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> One week in with the NY0040 now, time for a short evaluation (guess the one week one watch exercise is also a good test for evaluating new watches).
> 
> It's definitely filling a spot that was missing in my collection. However, don't think it will be the final watch in this spot.
> Visually it is spot on - love the polished black dial, and even the oddly shaped markers I have warmed to; the bezel and case are great looking also. The crown at 8 is a bit fiddly, but I think it looks good and adds comfort - no digging into the wrist. It is a watch with character and I love it.
> ...


Nice watch but for some reason I just can't get used to the 8 o'clock crown on the left wrist. I have no problem with all sorts of in dial feature configurations though, go figure.

I find automatics in general to be rather heavy and not the most comfortable watches to wear, in addition to being rather bulky, compared to many digitals. This is something that I think flies somewhat under the radar here since so many concentrate exclusively on auto's. You either have to go titanium or up in price for a more comfortable slimmed down watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The way I figure it is I will never race cars, but I would still love to have a Ferrari. People own a Rolex deepsea Sea-Dweller, and they don't do any deep sea diving. I actually do some surface diving. Of course it's nothing like would be needed for this watch, but I'm still a diver, in a very limited sense, so it's nice to have one of the best dive watches in the world. Especially when I can get it for so much cheaper than it would cost to get the equivalent Rolex.
> 
> Doc Savage


Fair enough, but I'm still going to call it the Deep Throat Invicta homage........ 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> That's a big MoFo HB but it's a great Ball if you can handle it, TWSS.
> 
> Anytime you can do a 3 for 1 I think you're headed in the right direction regardless.
> 
> View attachment 13282813


Thanks. I'd be lying if I said I was 100% positive that this won't be too big. But I am pretty confident it will be wearable for me. I don't live near any authorized dealers for any nice mechanical watches, so it's always "buy and then try" for me. I've done as much research as I can, so at this point I'll just have to wait until it gets here.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So, what are your thoughts on the new Tudor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It's as close (imho) to the perfect onewatchfitsall watch as I've owned. Not sure it would look out of place anywhere. It seems to wear a bit slimmer than the normal black bay, it's got that lovely distortion thing going on with the crystal







the Matt colouring of the bezel, it's an in-house COSC certified movement with 70 hrs reserve, a true gmt rather than the eta based versions (independently adjustable without stopping the watch), the bezel is 48 click so can cater for those weird areas in the world with half hour time zones (the new Rolex Pepsi can't do this curiously as it's a 24 click bezel). For my own taste it's perfect (almost - cmon Tudor drill the lug holes dammit!).

Most importantly it just wears well. My wrists are quite small but flat and it just sits flush, 95/100 I'd give it tbh


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's as close (imho) to the perfect onewatchfitsall watch as I've owned. Not sure it would look out of place anywhere. It seems to wear a bit slimmer than the normal black bay, it's got that lovely distortion thing going on with the crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to sort out the wispy wrist hair Rusty, ruining the shot of the Tudor.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Been slowly over time building a strap collection almost by accident. As such each watch has about 3 or 4 straps. Totally changes the look and style/aesthetic of a watch. In the long run it should make consolidation easier when 1 watch can be 3 watches really
> 
> I normally buy on bracelet purely as it's better value
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I never do the strap thing Rusty, always prefer bracelets. Never can quite find a strap that's supple enough to not make the watch sit awkwardly. The Archimede 1950s strap is pretty close for me.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Visually it fits my wrist perfectly, great size and shape. However, I am a bit disappointed by the comfort - despite the 8 o'clock crown. It's not straight out bad - better than the turtle for sure - but it is rather heavy still and a tad top heavy. I somehow expected a lighter watch. Its looks are a bit decieving - it looks smaller than it is, which is visually a positive thing, but in the sense of comfort it cannot hide its size/weight. So I guess for the 42mm 200m diver it is, it isn't bad, i just expected more comfort.
> I did order a bracelet for it, which might make it a bit more balanced, so lets see if that can increase the comfort a bit.


That was my experience too with this one. Had the fully lumed version but it just wouldn't sit right on my wrist. A super engineer bracelet helped but not enough. Sold it pretty fast.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Funny how subtle differences can make a difference in the comfort isn't it? I'm still curious about being able to assess the factors that effect this......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


In this case it has to do with a few things I think:
The case back is quite thick and protruding from underneath the case. It is nicely rounded but still protruding. The lugs do not curve down as far as the case back. Far enough to look good though (no visible gap underneath). But the lugs being higher than the case back mean the watch can wobble a bit if the strap is a bit loose, the edge of the case back pressing down on the wrist - or if the strap is tight, the protruding caseback pushes into the wrist as a whole. 
Weight is the factor here making this pressure enough to be a bit uncomfortable. Not right away, but after wearing it a day - especially when walking a lot. 
Its comfortable for desk diving, but on active days it is slightly uncomfy after some time.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I never do the strap thing Rusty, always prefer bracelets. Never can quite find a strap that's supple enough to not make the watch sit awkwardly. The Archimede 1950s strap is pretty close for me.


There's plenty good supple straps out there Bulang, Rios1931, Colareb are all as soft as anything.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Nice watch but for some reason I just can't get used to the 8 o'clock crown on the left wrist. I have no problem with all sorts of in dial feature configurations though, go figure.
> 
> I find automatics in general to be rather heavy and not the most comfortable watches to wear, in addition to being rather bulky, compared to many digitals. This is something that I think flies somewhat under the radar here since so many concentrate exclusively on auto's. You either have to go titanium or up in price for a more comfortable slimmed down watch.


Its a bit fiddly when setting the time, but I think that is more because of its size, bit to small and not grippy enough. The opposite side just is some getting used to, needing to set the time with different hand.

Don't know about automatics being heavy in general. Of course heavier than quartz. But other watches I own are perfectly comfy. The iso 200m water resistance is the weight factor here I think. 
Having said that, the case design is the most important factor. While still heavy, the helson sharkdiver I owned was more comfy than this Citizen, and 500m water resistant. Difference is the case back here, which wasn't protruding very much on the helson.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That was my experience too with this one. Had the fully lumed version but it just wouldn't sit right on my wrist. A super engineer bracelet helped but not enough. Sold it pretty fast.


Hmm, helping a bit might be just enough. I hope. Its right on the border for me, regarding comfort. 
In any case, its planned to stay only untill the Catalina arrives anyway, should be able to make it till then with this one.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> I've been wearing nothing else but the Armida A12 since it arrived, that is over a week, ok not a huge length of time, but I'm quite impressed that it just feels so right. Interesting comparing to the Steinhart 39mm and how just holding that one felt wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you're digging the A12. I am definitely an Armida fan. I had an A9 until recently, but it was just too small for me at 39 mm, so it had to go. I gave it to my son, whose wrists are just a bit smaller than mine, and it fits him perfectly. He loves it to death and hasn't taken it off since I gave it to him.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Fair enough, but I'm still going to call it the Deep Throat Invicta homage........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I would expect no less from this venerable Brotherhood!

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Just spent about about 20 min. hard labor struggling to fit the new 24mm silicone strap into the 23mm lugs. Hate it!.... Love the result! Much lighter than the very comfortable bracelet, feels like I took 3/4 of the weight off and I think it looks good. Yay!

Original.









New strap.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Better shot.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> There's plenty good supple straps out there Bulang, Rios1931, Colareb are all as soft as anything.


I've looked at Bulang but the prices put me off, especially when I'm not a big strap fan in the first place. Colareb you alrealr know I like but they are still (the ones I have anyway) are still to stiff. They tend to angle down from the lugs pushing the watch up, which is mildly annoying.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> In this case it has to do with a few things I think:
> The case back is quite thick and protruding from underneath the case. It is nicely rounded but still protruding. The lugs do not curve down as far as the case back. Far enough to look good though (no visible gap underneath). But the lugs being higher than the case back mean the watch can wobble a bit if the strap is a bit loose, the edge of the case back pressing down on the wrist - or if the strap is tight, the protruding caseback pushes into the wrist as a whole.
> Weight is the factor here making this pressure enough to be a bit uncomfortable. Not right away, but after wearing it a day - especially when walking a lot.
> Its comfortable for desk diving, but on active days it is slightly uncomfy after some time.


Which makes me wonder how much thought goes into the design of watch as far as comfort/fit/etc on the wrist :think:. Probably the looks take priority........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Which makes me wonder how much thought goes into the design of watch as far as comfort/fit/etc on the wrist :think:. Probably the looks take priority........


Quite likely.. there might be some exceptions, but generally I think that's true. Which is a bit sad...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Glad you're digging the A12. I am definitely an Armida fan. I had an A9 until recently, but it was just too small for me at 39 mm, so it had to go. I gave it to my son, whose wrists are just a bit smaller than mine, and it fits him perfectly. He loves it to death and hasn't taken it off since I gave it to him.
> 
> Doc Savage


Thanks. It feels quite chunky to me, so I'm reckoning you've got good sized wrists if you reckon the Deep Throat Invicta Homage (DTIH) will be comfortable?



Hotblack Desiato said:


> I would expect no less from this venerable Brotherhood!
> 
> Doc Savage


:-!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I've looked at Bulang but the prices put me off, especially when I'm not a big strap fan in the first place. Colareb you alrealr know I like but they are still (the ones I have anyway) are still to stiff. They tend to angle down from the lugs pushing the watch up, which is mildly annoying.......


I break my straps in - for a week before I wear it I have it on a wAtch cushion with the tang in the hole it would be on my wrist. After a week it's taken on a curve. Works a treat...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Alright gents, its England vs Croatia, I want to hear some good wholesome smack talk.

Hornet and the rest of the Brit squad vs the one and only, indomitable, one man Croatian squad sinner777. (who must be drunk as a skunk right now).

May the best team win.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Alright gents, its England vs Croatia, I want to hear some good wholesome smack talk.
> 
> Hornet and the rest of the Brit squad vs the one and only, indomitable, one man Croatian squad sinner777. (who must be drunk as a skunk right now).
> 
> May the best team win.


Well I'm Scottish - so I'm out. Over to you boys.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Alright gents, its England vs Croatia, I want to hear some good wholesome smack talk.
> 
> Hornet and the rest of the Brit squad vs the one and only, indomitable, one man Croatian squad sinner777. (who must be drunk as a skunk right now).
> 
> May the best team win.


I'm very happy that England have done so well and may they continue to do so. Means that the roads and shops are clear. Intending to go serious shopping during the semi finals.........

......is it obvious that I'm not a football fan?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......is it obvious that I'm not a football fan?


It was pretty obvious from your posting during the game. Sinner must definitely be drunk though.

I'm betting for a final between England and France, with the French winning.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well I'm Scottish - so I'm out. Over to you boys.


Isn't that close enough?.... or do most of you guys want no part of an English world cup?



Hornet99 said:


> I'm very happy that England have done so well and may they continue to do so. Means that the roads and shops are clear. Intending to go serious shopping during the semi finals.........
> 
> ......is it obvious that I'm not a football fan?


Do you like soccer?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

It is so incredibly awesome that Croatia beat Russia. Still reeling over that, and I'm not even a soccer fan.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet, I overlooked the serious shopping part. Come again?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Hornet, I overlooked the serious shopping part. Come again?


Well, normally I don't particularly enjoy shopping; too many annoying people, better things to do, etc. But with the football on it'll be quiet. Take this afternoon, we all went to the local tennis courts (during the match) and there was no one else there, fantastic.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Isn't that close enough?.... or do most of you guys want no part of an English world cup?
> 
> Do you like soccer?


Isn't that what Americans play?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Most importantly it just wears well. My wrists are quite small but flat and it just sits flush, 95/100 I'd give it tbh


Given how thick that thing is, this picture should be illegal! It looks supersuperb slim and elegant here. You must have done some liquify-filter magic in Photoshop!

It looks awesome on you and I know it is awesome by itself. Such watches have enormous WPAC-power. Why buy something else? ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Isn't that what Americans play?


I was trying to do a play on words. Yeah, not very well yet. But we are good at the other football.

I don't even know half the rules of "football" but I do enjoy sports and like to see the best world class athletes compete, so I like to watch some of the world cup games. The last world cup people were starting to get excited about it here so I can only imagine what it must be like where you are. No traffic, everywhere but pubs clear says it all.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I should tell you all that while I abhor all this talk about buying watches on a thread dedicated to helping you quit I wouldn't mind hearing talk of a new strap or winder box. I haven't bought anything since I threw down for that Hirsch Speed Alligator strap for my Carrera last year but would like to hear of your new winder or strap.

Otherwise suck it up and quit whining about what you want or your SOTC, those posts gag me!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I was trying to do a play on words. Yeah, not very well yet. But we are good at the other football.
> 
> I don't even know half the rules of "football" but I do enjoy sports and like to see the best world class athletes compete, so I like to watch some of the world cup games. The last world cup people were starting to get excited about it here so I can only imagine what it must be like where you are. No traffic, everywhere but pubs clear says it all.


The first football match I ever went to was in Washington DC, word up. I visiting a cousin and we went to a tailgate party in the car park, got really pissed, watched football (soccer) and drank more beer, went downtown after the match and drank even more. Can't remember a thing about the match.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> I should tell you all that while I abhor all this talk about buying watches on a thread dedicated to helping you quit I wouldn't mind hearing talk of a new strap or winder box. I haven't bought anything since I threw down for that Hirsch Speed Alligator strap for my Carrera last year but would like to hear of your new winder or strap.
> 
> Otherwise suck it up and quit whining about what you want or your SOTC, those posts gag me!


Loving the signature Ard.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Isn't that close enough?.... or do most of you guys want no part of an English world cup?
> 
> Do you like soccer?


The whole Scotland v Britain argument becomes irrelevant where football is concerned since there is no Uk football team. All the UK nations have their own international team, so it's not automatic to support your neighbors/rivals. Many Scots will support England in the finals but equal numbers will be in the anyonebutEngland camp. Why? Mostly because of the English media - they can be pretty overbearing sometimes.

I just refuse to state which way I want it to go - no good comes of it either way. What do I think will happen? Well Croatia I think don't look as fit as the English team and they want to win then they need to do it without extra time I think. I think the winner will be France.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Isn't that what Americans play?


What's soccer?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ard said:


> I should tell you all that while I abhor all this talk about buying watches on a thread dedicated to helping you quit I wouldn't mind hearing talk of a new strap or winder box. I haven't bought anything since I threw down for that Hirsch Speed Alligator strap for my Carrera last year but would like to hear of your new winder or strap.
> 
> Otherwise suck it up and quit whining about what you want or your SOTC, those posts gag me!


I got one new strap coming - an Erika's Original MT trident. Not tried the type before be interested to get it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Given how thick that thing is, this picture should be illegal! It looks supersuperb slim and elegant here. You must have done some liquify-filter magic in Photoshop!
> 
> It looks awesome on you and I know it is awesome by itself. Such watches have enormous WPAC-power. Why buy something else? ;-)
> 
> ...


It's actually got the bottom of the case sides beveled which reduces the visible height markedly - it really wears significantly slimmer than the normal Black Bay despite being the same height! Very clever design tbh


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Loving the signature Ard.......


I try


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's actually got the bottom of the case sides beveled which reduces the visible height markedly - it really wears significantly slimmer than the normal Black Bay despite being the same height! Very clever design tbh


Wow, that does ride a lot slimmer.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Ard said:


> I should tell you all that while I abhor all this talk about buying watches on a thread dedicated to helping you quit I wouldn't mind hearing talk of a new strap or winder box. I haven't bought anything since I threw down for that Hirsch Speed Alligator strap for my Carrera last year but would like to hear of your new winder or strap.
> 
> Otherwise suck it up and quit whining about what you want or your SOTC, those posts gag me!


Well now that I might have a two watch collection I was thinking watch box. Thinking outside the box I may convert something like this....









Glass top humidor...&#8230;.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's actually got the bottom of the case sides beveled which reduces the visible height markedly - it really wears significantly slimmer than the normal Black Bay despite being the same height! Very clever design tbh


I was about to comment on that, I does look quite slimmer and sleeker than a BB. Whats with the rivets on the bracelet links?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well now that I might have a two watch collection I was thinking watch box. Thinking outside the box I may convert something like this....
> 
> Glass top humidor...&#8230;.


Why pay the extra $$ to get a humidor when there is a host of cheap watch boxes to begin with? Plus you will need to cloth the naked wood somehow, doesn't look like watch friendly.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well now that I might have a two watch collection I was thinking watch box. Thinking outside the box I may convert something like this....
> 
> View attachment 13284135
> 
> ...


Don't do it. You could got three in there!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, talking of watch boxes, thought I might need a smaller one since my collection has reduced - and not planning to increase again.

Dan Henry* had a nice 8-spot watch box with a drawer for straps/tools/etc underneath. Sadly they don't sell it anymore. Anyone who knows where I might find something similar with a drawer like that?

*Came by on WUS about a year ago I think, but can't find it back, so sadly no reference to the box in question. Would have bought it back then if I hadn't more than 8 watches..


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Well, talking of watch boxes, thought I might need a smaller one since my collection has reduced - and not planning to increase again.
> 
> Dan Henry* had a nice 8-spot watch box with a drawer for straps/tools/etc underneath. Sadly they don't sell it anymore. Anyone who knows where I might find something similar with a drawer like that?
> 
> *Came by on WUS about a year ago I think, but can't find it back, so sadly no reference to the box in question. Would have bought it back then if I hadn't more than 8 watches..


After reducing my collection down I bought this 8 slot box by Volta. Much better quality than the cheap box I had before.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Got up early today to avoid the heat and went for a bike ride. 20 miles done on my old training loop that I used to do 10 years ago. Loving getting back into cycling and loving the tired, but in a good way, feeling.









......forgot to say watchless as well.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Well, talking of watch boxes, thought I might need a smaller one since my collection has reduced - and not planning to increase again.
> 
> Dan Henry* had a nice 8-spot watch box with a drawer for straps/tools/etc underneath. Sadly they don't sell it anymore. Anyone who knows where I might find something similar with a drawer like that?
> 
> *Came by on WUS about a year ago I think, but can't find it back, so sadly no reference to the box in question. Would have bought it back then if I hadn't more than 8 watches..


Save yourself some money and do what I did to my 12 slot box.....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Our fellow brother E8 seems to be having some issues:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/***a...ray-blue***chronograph***100m***-4742225.html

E8 please report to WPAC reception.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Our fellow brother E8 seems to be having some issues:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/***a...ray-blue***chronograph***100m***-4742225.html
> 
> E8 please report to WPAC reception.......


Link doesn't seem to be working for me..


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Link doesn't seem to be working for me..


Works for me.......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

... I'm signing up for club membership. The last half-year/year's worth of flipping has not been healthy nor economically sane. Slowing down might be in order.

Probably a few here will already know this, or have pieced it together, but the current state of my "watch-box" is as follows...

*I. Current State:*
4 watches owned, 2 at home, 1 with me on vacation, 1 on preorder (still in production).

*I.1. Currently Have:*

1x Chr.Ward Trident. That's my "vintage diver" crossed with "fancy watch". It's also the watch I *should have* taken with me on vacation to use as daily driver.









1x Ventus Mori. The "brass experiment", aka the watch I did take on vacation. It's functional... In a way... But does not feel like a long-term keeper. Took it with me on vacation to see how a month of daily seawater exposure changes it.









1x GShock square. The "gym watch". Currently at home.









*I.2. On Preorder (already paid for):*

1x Seals Model C. I hope it will become the "daily driver" x "beater" x "goto watch".









*II. Plans for (rest of) 2018:*

- No additional watch purchases, enough is enough... 
- Get a bracelet for the Trident, once CW make one. Get one or two good rubber straps for it. Put QR springbars in said rubber straps if need be. Take photos of the trident, post on WUS every now and then.
- Take a photo of the Ventus at early August, once vacation is over, to compare the patina pre-and-post.
- ... Get rid of the Ventus Mori. It's clear already, it is not "my" watch... I.e. having worn it daily for 2 weeks, I constantly wish I had taken smth else with me. It is a curiosity, a fancy, but not something I feel 100% happy wearing day to day.
- ... Get rid of the GShock. It's functional, but not fun.
- Receive the Seals C. Take photos of it, post on WUS every now and then.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> ... I'm signing up for club membership. The last half-year/year's worth of flipping has not been healthy nor economically sane. Slowing down might be in order.
> 
> Probably a few here will already know this, or have pieced it together, but the current state of my "watch-box" is as follows...
> 
> ...


Welcome and nice thought out collection - usclassic will live the hex crown on the Seal


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Surely £20 not too much to ask for this little thing







can see me donating it at this rate


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> ... I'm signing up for club membership. The last half-year/year's worth of flipping has not been healthy nor economically sane. Slowing down might be in order.
> 
> Probably a few here will already know this, or have pieced it together, but the current state of my "watch-box" is as follows...
> 
> ...


Welcome Eli! Seems like you thought it through properly. Think it is a great 2 watch collection to be left with then; both good as daily drivers, but the CW that can also come on formal occasions and the Seals also fit for a tee and flip flops.

On selling the g-shock though, will the Seals qualify as a proper beater for you? If so, go for it, but elsewise I'd just keep the g-shock as true beater. Doesn't have to be worn on any normal occasion, just on those occasions you are running around with power tools and the like. See it more as work gear than a watch in the collection. I have one of those small plastic Casio digitals for that exact purpose, doesn't get any other wear, but it doesn't need to.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> ... I'm signing up for club membership. The last half-year/year's worth of flipping has not been healthy nor economically sane. Slowing down might be in order.
> 
> Probably a few here will already know this, or have pieced it together, but the current state of my "watch-box" is as follows...
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC! Nice to see a small collection and it seems like you've a good handle on things.......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a good point, about the beater-i-ness of the seals watch. I'm of two minds here.

On the one hand... Part of enjoying a watch is wearing it through memorable events, knowing where all the wear and nicks are coming from. (E.g. hike, climbing, some events, some long runs). You cannot bond with a watch if you don't wear it, after all.

On the other hand... Idk how truly resistant the STP 1-11 movement is. Everything else about the Seals C should be fine - steel case, good wr, sapphire crystal, screwdown crown... Not much that can go wrong. Sans the movement itself. Maybe there's a point in keeping the gshock around just-in-case.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> That's a good point, about the beater-i-ness of the seals watch. I'm of two minds here.
> 
> On the one hand... Part of enjoying a watch is wearing it through memorable events, knowing where all the wear and nicks are coming from. (E.g. hike, climbing, some events, some long runs). You cannot bond with a watch if you don't wear it, after all.
> 
> On the other hand... Idk how truly resistant the STP 1-11 movement is. Everything else about the Seals C should be fine - steel case, good wr, sapphire crystal, screwdown crown... Not much that can go wrong. Sans the movement itself. Maybe there's a point in keeping the gshock around just-in-case.


I'd keep the g shock, it's not worth anything is it? But it is a reliable beater......

.......was going to add i don't think I've had a watch kept long enough for it to see many memorable events!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> ... I'm signing up for club membership. The last half-year/year's worth of flipping has not been healthy nor economically sane. Slowing down might be in order.
> 
> - No additional watch purchases, enough is enough...
> - Get a bracelet for the Trident, once CW make one. Get one or two good rubber straps for it. Put QR springbars in said rubber straps if need be. Take photos of the trident, post on WUS every now and then.
> ...


Welcome! You seem to be one of the better cases we get in here based on where you stand. You'll do fine. In regards to the Ventus Mori leaving, I don't know what your typical rotation is but if being forced to wear it for a prolonged period of time is what it took to determine it's not for you, consider it a positive.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Why pay the extra $$ to get a humidor when there is a host of cheap watch boxes to begin with? Plus you will need to cloth the naked wood somehow, doesn't look like watch friendly.


Well that's the thing it is cheaper than most of the watchboxes . I got a bunch of pillows and odd single watch boxes from previous watch purchases to cobble together for the inside. Plus I like the dial on the front.

Can't get a very nice watch box for under $25 like this costs.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Surely £20 not too much to ask for this little thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will probably take a while to sell.

Look at the center of the dial, look at the top marker, look at the bottom marker. Notice how the 2 and 10 marker arrows appear to be pointing up, and the 4 and 8 appear to be pointing down. May be worth keeping.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd keep the g shock, it's not worth anything is it? But it is a reliable beater......
> 
> .......was going to add i don't think I've had a watch kept long enough for it to see many memorable events!


It's time for a sacrifice, take your favorite diver, alright you probably can't do that, so choose one you really like and designate it as the do anything go anywhere watch. Forget about scratches, forget about resale value, think of it as your go-to watch. Operative word is "have", not a reason for a new search.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well that's the thing it is cheaper than most of the watchboxes . I got a bunch of pillows and odd single watch boxes from previous watch purchases to cobble together for the inside. Plus I like the dial on the front.
> 
> Can't get a very nice watch box for under $25 like this costs.


Go for it USC and post some pictures of the finished box.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> That's a good point, about the beater-i-ness of the seals watch. I'm of two minds here.
> 
> On the one hand... Part of enjoying a watch is wearing it through memorable events, knowing where all the wear and nicks are coming from. (E.g. hike, climbing, some events, some long runs). You cannot bond with a watch if you don't wear it, after all.
> 
> On the other hand... Idk how truly resistant the STP 1-11 movement is. Everything else about the Seals C should be fine - steel case, good wr, sapphire crystal, screwdown crown... Not much that can go wrong. Sans the movement itself. Maybe there's a point in keeping the gshock around just-in-case.


I'm sure any automatic movement can handle more than we think, its not really about the movement. But there are activities that will potentially damage your watch cosmetically a lot worse than scratches from general wear.
I'd never wear my normal watches in the workshop, when working with metal, on a mill or anything like that. That's a potential for damage I'd classify as cuts rather than nicks or scratches... G-shock is perfect there.
Also not sure what you mean when you say you're climbing, but if you do rock climbing like I do, I'd not wear any watch that is supposed to look cool. My Casio goes on those climbing trips and it is beaten to hell. If you want to speed up the wearing process on a watch, rock climbing is a great way  
One of my friends was wearing his Casio Edifice, which had a blue pvd coated bezel, and took it on climbs. By the end of the week the bezel was hardly blue anymore.

That said, the Seals looks the kind of watch that won't look all bad with a bunch of scratches. But by rock climbing, be sure it'll be plastered in scratches in no time.

I agree with a few scratches can build character and meaning, especially on a watch like that seals. But what I mean with beating here is these potentially mutilating activities. That's where I'd keep the g-shock for. Even if its just being used like 3 times in a year, its saving your regular rotation from bad casualties


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Will probably take a while to sell.
> 
> Look at the center of the dial, look at the top marker, look at the bottom marker. Notice how the 2 and 10 marker arrows appear to be pointing up, and the 4 and 8 appear to be pointing down. May be worth keeping.


And sold - pretty wee thing - 1957 it was born.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> It's time for a sacrifice, take your favorite diver, alright you probably can't do that, so choose one you really like and designate it as the do anything go anywhere watch. Forget about scratches, forget about resale value, think of it as your go-to watch. Operative word is "have", not a reason for a new search.


Already got this PW, the Seiko mini Turtle. Its cheap and hence it gets assigned semi-beater status. However, it is somewhat of an irrelevance as if I'm doing anything that could potentially result in banging a watch I just take the watch off. Simple........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I'm sure any automatic movement can handle more than we think, its not really about the movement. But there are activities that will potentially damage your watch cosmetically a lot worse than scratches from general wear.
> I'd never wear my normal watches in the workshop, when working with metal, on a mill or anything like that. That's a potential for damage I'd classify as cuts rather than nicks or scratches... G-shock is perfect there.
> Also not sure what you mean when you say you're climbing, but if you do rock climbing like I do, I'd not wear any watch that is supposed to look cool. My Casio goes on those climbing trips and it is beaten to hell. If you want to speed up the wearing process on a watch, rock climbing is a great way
> One of my friends was wearing his Casio Edifice, which had a blue pvd coated bezel, and took it on climbs. By the end of the week the bezel was hardly blue anymore.
> ...


I'd never bother wearing a watch while rock climbing, they just used to get in the way. Especially when jamming on Peak District gritstone.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Go for it USC and post some pictures of the finished box.


Well I also found this one for under $20 (watches not included)









But then I realized with a two watch collection I would only have one watch in a box at any given time...&#8230;.

I don't need to have empty slots to fill, at least not yet. So I will hold off on the project. The Hami will be fine in it's original factory box when not on my wrist.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I think we are spoiled these days with the wide selection of watches we have, whatever happened to choosing a supposedly robust watch and making it earn it's beater status. Who cares about scratches, faded bezels, worn out bezel markers, cracked crystals, gouges........... I'm guilty of these to some extent myself, but really, why so much talk about what a tuff well constructed watch it is with a commensurate price - for pussy footing. As Uncle Ard would say, we need to grow a pair.

My two nominations for all but the most arduous tasks, that's left for G-Shock and Timex, nonetheless it's make it or brake it.

Tank proof, or so they say.









It's not going to the Opera. Hell, it's not going anywhere!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd never bother wearing a watch while rock climbing, they just used to get in the way. Especially when jamming on Peak District gritstone.......


Single pitching I agree, but on long climbs, i'd say 4 pitches or longer, its useful. Reason I use a casio digital, aside from it being cheap and tough, is that it is super flat also. Doesn't get in the way. G-shock might not be the best for rock climbing from that perspective indeed.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well I also found this one for under $20 (watches not included)
> 
> View attachment 13285835
> 
> ...


There you go. It starts making sense from 3 watches or more. With two watches just use the factory boxes


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

So the bracelet arrived. I'd say it both adds and compromises comfort.. it does seem to make the watch sit better on the wrist, and certainly less sweaty with this weather. But its also kind of heavy; thicker than it needs to be imho.

Its something I have noticed more often actually. Modern bracelets seem to be much thicker than they need to be, because ppl think weight indicates quality or something. I think this one could have been 1mm thinner for sure, which would have saved a kwarter of the weight.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

My 12yo's collection. Told me this am that the Citizen is his dress watch (wore it to church today) and the Casio I got him for his birthday is his work watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> There you go. It starts making sense from 3 watches or more. With two watches just use the factory boxes


Or wear them both


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> So the bracelet arrived. I'd say it both adds and compromises comfort.. it does seem to make the watch sit better on the wrist, and certainly less sweaty with this weather. But its also kind of heavy; thicker than it needs to be imho.
> 
> Its something I have noticed more often actually. Modern bracelets seem to be much thicker than they need to be, because ppl think weight indicates quality or something. I think this one could have been 1mm thinner for sure, which would have saved a kwarter of the weight.


Looks much better tho


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> My 12yo's collection. Told me this am that the Citizen is his dress watch (wore it to church today) and the Casio I got him for his birthday is his work watch.
> View attachment 13285951


Excellent choices. I think he has already got his exit pair


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> My 12yo's collection. Told me this am that the Citizen is his dress watch (wore it to church today) and the Casio I got him for his birthday is his work watch.
> View attachment 13285951


You better keep a close eye on that boy, there's somebody putting ideas into head that you need a watch for every occasion. There must be a WIS in the neighborhood.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> You better keep a close eye on that boy, there's somebody putting ideas into head that you need a watch for every occasion. There must be a WIS in the neighborhood.


Ive had to restrain from buying him a diver to complete the perfect preteen collection. These 2 will do everything he needs for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Looks much better tho


It does look good. Though honestly I thought the canvas looked pretty sharp too. Like both looks equally I think.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Ive had to restrain from buying him a diver to complete the perfect preteen collection. These 2 will do everything he needs for the foreseeable future.


Lol, watch out you're not starting to buy him watches, now that you can't for yourself  you might need a watch gifting abstinence club


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Single pitching I agree, but on long climbs, i'd say 4 pitches or longer, its useful. Reason I use a casio digital, aside from it being cheap and tough, is that it is super flat also. Doesn't get in the way. G-shock might not be the best for rock climbing from that perspective indeed.


If you've got time to check your watch you're not climbing hard enough.......;-) b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Its something I have noticed more often actually. Modern bracelets seem to be much thicker than they need to be, because ppl think weight indicates quality or something. I think this one could have been 1mm thinner for sure, which would have saved a kwarter of the weight.


Yep, I'd agree with this. Take strapcodes seiko turtle bracelets, they are lovely but too heavy by far......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Ive had to restrain from buying him a diver to complete the perfect preteen collection. These 2 will do everything he needs for the foreseeable future.


And make sure he doesn't notice the chronos....

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Or wear them both


That is exactly what I just signed on to post. Have watched many videos by Marc Frankel aka Longislandwatch - he usually is wearing one on each wrist and shows them to the camera. So that is what I will try initially. Put the Hami on the left and new DD on the right. Then when things are too rough for leather simply remove the DD and put the Hami back on right. So perfect.....

Anyone else game to try wearing 2 at a time?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Trivia

Who created legos?

hint

designed during the 50s

surprised me


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> That is exactly what I just signed on to post. Have watched many videos by Marc Frankel aka Longislandwatch - he usually is wearing one on each wrist and shows them to the camera. So that is what I will try initially. Put the Hami on the left and new DD on the right. Then when things are too rough for leather simply remove the DD and put the Hami back on right. So perfect.....
> 
> Anyone else game to try wearing 2 at a time?


Don't stop at two USC......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Came across this advice for three watch collection.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't stop at two USC......


Well that certainly makes it easy to tell when you may have a real watch problem. Just imagine what his overflowing watch boxes look like.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't stop at two USC......


et tu Hornet? I do not want to buy more watches - through most likely there _will_ be another - ....remember WPAC


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

usclassic said:


> Anyone else game to try wearing 2 at a time?


Erk. No way.

I did do it once, while going through an airport for I don't even know what reasons. Got a bunch of odd looks even in those short few hours.

Besides, one-handed white watch tanline is reasonable, two is much too symmetric.

What one *could* do, however, is get a special strap system that lets you strap two watches on the same "loop", one watch on the outside of the wrist and one on the inside. Someone tried to sell such a solution for wearing apple watch + normal watch, I guess here it could be used for double-watching instead.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Came across this advice for three watch collection.


Not even going to click on it, why do I want some guy telling me what watches I need? I already know what I like.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> et tu Hornet? I do not want to buy more watches - through most likely there _will_ be another - ....remember WPAC


It does not seem to matter what we say to you USC.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Erk. No way.
> 
> I did do it once, while going through an airport for I don't even know what reasons. Got a bunch of odd looks even in those short few hours.
> 
> ...


I saw that double strap system. Worst idea ever. The one area on a watch guaranteed to get scratch is the bracelet clasp. OH I KNOW PUT A WATCH HEAD THERE JUST WHERE THE MOST DAMAGE WILL OCCUR. Oh and don't forget to put it glass side down.

Madness. ?.♂


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> It does not seem to matter what we say to you USC.........


ouch - that is harsh my friend.

and I keep coming back for more?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Madness or genius? I bet that if watch bracelet clasps were covered in protective sapphire layer, there would be less "desk diving" scratches 

But realistically... yeah, it's not a good nor practical idea. Scratches aside, there's another problem - bulk. I tried using one of those "smart buckles" which is basically a ~ 8mm thick square attachment to a regular buckle, fitted with a batter/charger/heartrate/motionsensors; claimed to work as well as any smartwatch. It turned out that having anything even vaguely thick on the bottom of the wrist (smart buckle, watch, crazy stupid big "DIVER CLASP") is seriously uncomfortable in day-to-day life if said life involves desks or keyboards.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Unusual with this Hamilton bracelet but it has not one scratch on the clasp so far. They must use a hardened stainless.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I think the only reason people even entertain the idea of the two watches on a single band is because they are worried about looking silly wearing two separate watches. They just want to have two on them in a way that looks somehow acceptable. But you are all right - having another watch on the inside creates quite a danger for scratches.

The interesting thing is that there are still people who wear their normal watch with the body of the watch on the inside of the wrist. I have no idea how they do it without destroying their watch.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Madness or genius? I bet that if watch bracelet clasps were covered in protective sapphire layer, there would be less "desk diving" scratches
> 
> But realistically... yeah, it's not a good nor practical idea. Scratches aside, there's another problem - bulk. I tried using one of those "smart buckles" which is basically a ~ 8mm thick square attachment to a regular buckle, fitted with a batter/charger/heartrate/motionsensors; claimed to work as well as any smartwatch. It turned out that having anything even vaguely thick on the bottom of the wrist (smart buckle, watch, crazy stupid big "DIVER CLASP") is seriously uncomfortable in day-to-day life if said life involves desks or keyboards.


Why have two watches on. Two times? Get a gmt


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> ouch - that is harsh my friend.
> 
> and I keep coming back for more?


I was assuming you enjoyed the abuse.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Unusual with this Hamilton bracelet but it has not one scratch on the clasp so far. They must use a hardened stainless.


My SBDC051 (with diashield coating) is blemish free on the clasp........


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The interesting thing is that there are still people who wear their normal watch with the body of the watch on the inside of the wrist. I have no idea how they do it without destroying their watch.
> 
> Doc Savage


Yes, the US Marine Corps (apparently) and my mum 

I've heard arguments that it's easier to read a watch on the inside of your wrist if you're driving too


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

The entire USMC?  Is that because they are just naturally backwards? (LOL just some good natured ribbing from an old Army guy) 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Update (and to Ard, I promise no more talk about new acquisitions, regardless of their impact on reducing my collection):

Sold since last post:
-Ball Pioneer chrono 
-Nodus Retrospect 
-Burei Traveler chrono

Now For Sale (and 'out' of the collection)
-Steinhart OT500
-Glycine Aquarius 
-Orient power reserve
-Yaeger Delta Sector

Remaining collection size: 13

That number includes the incoming (and previously discussed) Ball Deep Thrust /Deepquest. And two of those 13 are also on the bubble as to whether I keep them. 

It is amazing how freeing this process is. Thanks again, gentlemen. 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Update (and to Ard, I promise no more talk about new acquisitions, regardless of their impact on reducing my collection):
> 
> Sold since last post:
> -Ball Pioneer chrono
> ...


I'm quite amazed at how much you've embraced this Hotblack. Just make sure you're rushing into any sales......


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

I’m going to have to keep an eye out for the 2019 membership opening. This year has been.. heavy. No plans for any purchases the rest of the year, and I’m working on cutting back the total number in my collection.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm quite amazed at how much you've embraced this Hotblack. Just make sure you're rushing into any sales......


Thanks Hornet.

As you all know, the paring down process forces us to focus on what we really love about the watches that stay. It brings attention to why they are superior, in our minds, to the ones we merely liked and purchased. Keeping that distinction in the forefront is the key for me not to lapse into previous behavior.

This is helped by actually wearing every watch in the new, smaller collection on a more regular basis. I really think that the cycle of drooling, purchasing, and then putting away fed on itself. By having each watch see the light of day regularly, I think this can last long-term.

But only time will tell, so to speak.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I like the notion that a watch gets another chance to find a loving home when I sell it.

A few months back I sold a Landmaster South Pole to a fellow for his son, who is now on a scientific mission to Antarctica. How cool is that?










Remember gents, watches are meant to be worn.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks Hornet.
> 
> As you all know, the paring down process forces us to focus on what we really love about the watches that stay. It brings attention to why they are superior, in our minds, to the ones we merely liked and purchased. Keeping that distinction in the forefront is the key for me not to lapse into previous behavior.
> 
> ...


Wearing a watch for a long period of time is a really good test of how much you like it. Take the Armida A12, I've not even looked at my watch box since putting it on........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I like the notion that a watch gets another chance to find a loving home when I sell it.
> 
> A few months back I sold a Landmaster South Pole to a fellow for his son, who is now on a scientific mission to Antarctica. How cool is that?
> 
> ...


Amazing pic! And cool story.......|>


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I like the notion that a watch gets another chance to find a loving home when I sell it.
> 
> A few months back I sold a Landmaster South Pole to a fellow for his son, who is now on a scientific mission to Antarctica. How cool is that?
> 
> ...


Absolutely brilliant. This may be the coolest photo on WUS I've seen thus far, George. Or a Tudor GMT at 40,000' +/- worn by a pilot on its way to Japan.

They certainly are meant to be worn.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> That number includes the incoming (and previously discussed) Ball Deep Thrust /Deepquest.
> 
> Doc Savage


Does Ball create these names just to troll us WIS?

Ball Marketing Guy #1: "Lets see how outrageous a name we can come up with and WIS will still buy it!"

Ball Maketing Guy #2: How about Ball Deep Thrust!

Ball Marketing Guy #3: Heh heh heh......he said Ball Deep!

What does the Deep Thrust look like by the way? Is that even the real name?

COngrats on the sell off!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does Ball create these names just to troll us WIS?
> 
> Ball Marketing Guy #1: "Lets see how outrageous a name we can come up with and WIS will still buy it!"
> 
> ...


Please refer to Hotblack's new watch as the deep throat Invicta homage........


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does Ball create these names just to troll us WIS?
> 
> Ball Marketing Guy #1: "Lets see how outrageous a name we can come up with and WIS will still buy it!"
> 
> ...


My google results are certainly interesting (nothing watch-related's included in the results). Certainly Ball's employees are rascals with some of their watch's names...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I think it is time for me to TRY to settle and join in this tread.
I have been through a lot of watches in the last 2 years and finally found what style, specs and price range works best for me.
I am tired of looking what to get next, flipping, researching, obsessing..., it is time to hit the breaks and enjoy what I have. This is my current collection and I have bonded with each piece except the sharkmaster but I am not giving up in it yet  was thinking selling it and getting the TSAR. I was firm on having a 4 watch collection (after trying 1 then 2 then 3 ) but I had to make an exception as I love the SD40 and I see the trio as one watch (chameleon) that gives me the color combo that I am in the mood for lol.
I wanted NTH nacken since the beginning of the journey, waited 4-5 months for it and it did not disappoint.
Scrufa is my "rugged" activities quartz watch.
Sharkmaster was an impulse purchase that replaced steinhart OVM that I gave to my father as he can pull it off better on his 8inch ankle wrists. 
I am going to start reading this tread from the beginning now to see how you guys do it


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I think it is time for me to TRY to settle and join in this tread.
> I have been through a lot of watches in the last 2 years and finally found what style, specs and price range works best for me.
> I am tired of looking what to get next, flipping, researching, obsessing..., it is time to hit the breaks and enjoy what I have. This is my current collection and I have bonded with each piece except the sharkmaster but I am not giving up in it yet  was thinking selling it and getting the TSAR. I was firm on having a 4 watch collection (after trying 1 then 2 then 3 ) but I had to make an exception as I love the SD40 and I see the trio as one watch (chameleon) that gives me the color combo that I am in the mood for lol.
> I wanted NTH nacken since the beginning of the journey, waited 4-5 months for it and it did not disappoint.
> ...


Nice collection! A little Helson heavy but the Bronze SD and Sharkemaster stand on their own well. I see no reason for you to reduce to 4 unless 6 is just bothering you. Really just leave the forums now. You have a good grouping and nothing to worry about.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I like the notion that a watch gets another chance to find a loving home when I sell it.
> 
> A few months back I sold a Landmaster South Pole to a fellow for his son, who is now on a scientific mission to Antarctica. How cool is that?
> 
> ...


And under most conditions.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice collection! A little Helson heavy but the Bronze SD and Sharkemaster stand on their own well. I see no reason for you to reduce to 4 unless 6 is just bothering you.* Really just leave the forums now.* You have a good grouping and nothing to worry about.


Best way to do it, otherwise Welcome to the club and you'll find out what and how we do it, both the abtsaining part and the well...... not so much.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> I like the notion that a watch gets another chance to find a loving home when I sell it.
> 
> A few months back I sold a Landmaster South Pole to a fellow for his son, who is now on a scientific mission to Antarctica. How cool is that?
> 
> ...


Wow, that is the coolest story about a watch sold I think I have ever read. Like you, I like to think that a watch I sell will become more important to the person who buys it than it was to me.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does Ball create these names just to troll us WIS?
> 
> Ball Marketing Guy #1: "Lets see how outrageous a name we can come up with and WIS will still buy it!"
> 
> ...


LOL the real name is the Deepquest. It does make sense, when you consider they are going head-to-head with the Rolex Deepsea. Quest isn't really a bad name, but almost anything involving Deep and the company Ball is going to create opportunities for jokes. I think the people at the Bball marketing department figure it's just something they can't work around, and they just ignore it.

Doc Savage


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Well guys, I posted here a few days ago to convince me not to buy the Seiko szsc005 Jade monster... And yeah... I may have accidentally pre-ordered one from Japan ;_;

Oops.

Guess you guys convinced me to buy it somehow lol. But from now on I'm going to try super hard to resist buying watches. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Well guys, I posted here a few days ago to convince me not to buy the Seiko szsc005 Jade monster... And yeah... I may have accidentally pre-ordered one from Japan ;_;
> 
> Oops.
> 
> ...


You're more than welcome! Another success story - in the works. Welcome to the trials and tribulations in the Abstinence club. 
Show us the beast when you get it we always like to look at watches. Maybe we can help you turn it right around, only if you're up for it, otherwise request that it not be bashed to hell.

Gents, I believe the policy is that we don't bash new purchases unless requested, I think we may need to start doing some remedial work again. Comments.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I think it is time for me to TRY to settle and join in this tread.
> I have been through a lot of watches in the last 2 years and finally found what style, specs and price range works best for me.
> I am tired of looking what to get next, flipping, researching, obsessing..., it is time to hit the breaks and enjoy what I have. This is my current collection and I have bonded with each piece except the sharkmaster but I am not giving up in it yet  was thinking selling it and getting the TSAR. I was firm on having a 4 watch collection (after trying 1 then 2 then 3 ) but I had to make an exception as I love the SD40 and I see the trio as one watch (chameleon) that gives me the color combo that I am in the mood for lol.
> I wanted NTH nacken since the beginning of the journey, waited 4-5 months for it and it did not disappoint.
> ...


Welcome, DuckaDiesel!

This is a great group here. More than just a support group, they have helped me to enjoy watches even more by focusing on the watch instead of the chase.

Best of luck to you!

Doc Savage


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Welcome, DuckaDiesel!
> 
> This is a great group here. More than just a support group, they have helped me to enjoy watches even more by focusing on the watch instead of the chase.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is exactly what I need.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I think it is time for me to TRY to settle and join in this tread.
> I have been through a lot of watches in the last 2 years and finally found what style, specs and price range works best for me.
> I am tired of looking what to get next, flipping, researching, obsessing..., it is time to hit the breaks and enjoy what I have. This is my current collection and I have bonded with each piece except the sharkmaster but I am not giving up in it yet  was thinking selling it and getting the TSAR. I was firm on having a 4 watch collection (after trying 1 then 2 then 3 ) but I had to make an exception as I love the SD40 and I see the trio as one watch (chameleon) that gives me the color combo that I am in the mood for lol.
> I wanted NTH nacken since the beginning of the journey, waited 4-5 months for it and it did not disappoint.
> ...


Welcome to WPAC DD! Definitely sounds like you're coming in at the right moment for yourself......

......so, we've got a SOTC from you, but what are your intentions for the rest of the year? No purchases whatsoever?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC DD! Definitely sounds like you're coming in at the right moment for yourself......
> 
> ......so, we've got a SOTC from you, but what are your intentions for the rest of the year? No purchases whatsoever?


Thanks, correct, I plan on not buying anything else in 2018. Worst case scenario I "swap" sharkmaster for something else but I don't see myself wanting anything more than it. The only desirable piece for me right now is the TSAR but I will try to resist and postpone and maybe get it in a year or two. 
I will try not to slip and bring my thoughts here first.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Something that's been on my mind recently * ...

How many of you have / have read / flipped through the "A Man and His Watch" photobook that got released early this year?

Because it has all these simple, detailed photos of watches that have obviously been worn a lot, have accrued "patina" so to speak, and they seem to mean a lot to their owners. (In most cases, at least).

Is that a goal for anyone here too, perhaps? To pick a watch that would be worn through thick and thin and just.. wear it. and keep wearing it. **

Because the thing with WUS - we see a ton of very new, fresh, pristine collections that tend to change a lot (hell... mine included). And, well... It feels like it's not quite the norm.

So how does one make the transition from having a watch in a box, to comfortably wearing it on a daily basis without wishing it had X or Y feature, and without feeling that "something else might be better/sturdier/nicer/more appropriate". * Yes, this leans towards the banal search for "the one watch", but more in the sense of... how do we come to terms with turning "a watch we have" into "that one watch"? *

Any thoughts?

*- Part of the reason was this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-...ng-watch-all-time-4737317-2.html#post46413627

**- With "patina" etc. I don't quite mean water damage or extreme wear or brass/bronze, but more... just a steel watch that is not "fresh new", but has been comfortably worn and can be relied upon to keep going and looking nice.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Something that's been on my mind recently * ...
> 
> How many of you have / have read / flipped through the "A Man and His Watch" photobook that got released early this year?
> 
> ...


Not me I'm afraid. I like my watches in great condition. I get precisely ZERO enjoyment in wearing a scratched beaten up watch. If I wanted that I'd throw all my watches in a tumble drier before wearing them.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

^^^^^
Here is my thinking on that topic as I can see myself ending up with just one versatile tough watch and a bunch of straps for it that I can put on depending on what I am using the watch for. 
In my current collection, my black Helson SD40 has the most potential to be that watch. The only thing (in my head) is with automatic movement and sapphire bezel I would have to skip taking it to outdoor activities. That to me makes it a not one and done watch for my lifestyle. 
I had an aversion to quartz for a long time but then gave it some thought and maybe this is the answer for me. This is why I bought the Scurfa to see how it goes. 
I know that I have found my comfort price range and watch specs in all the pieces i currently have. 
Anyhow this is why I need to be in this club and figure this out by the end of the year then potentially try to hold off on purchases in 19 and just try to enjoy the watches I have. 

So long story short I would loove to have 1 beat up watch that I can wear anywhere, I dont mind scratches and patina, I just dont like cracks, broken things and unreliable internals I guess. Also for my mindset I don’t want to have a watch that if I break a movement for example I have to pay $1000 to fix and wait weeks.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> ..Simple, detailed photos of watches that have obviously been worn a lot, have accrued "patina" so to speak, and they seem to mean a lot to their owners. (In most cases, at least).
> 
> ..So how does one make the transition from having a watch in a box, to comfortably wearing it on a daily basis worn through thick and thin and just.. wear it. and keep wearing it


I knew I'd reached this point when the fire alarm sounded in my flat. And I calmly walked out with the Strela on my wrist, and called it good








I subscribed to a forerunner of this thread
I had over 100 (mostly Russian vintage) watches
Wruw featured a cool watch: I bought it.
Added it to the herd
It occasionally got worn again
I changed watches for going out, visiting the hospital, to celebrate obscure Soviet anniversaries

What helped:
- pretending I had a smaller collection(hiding away a bunch of watches and seeing if I missed them- generally no)

- avoiding wruw (do you *really* want to wear a different watch today, if no one is watching ;-)

- wearing the ones I really loved (as opposed to the forum faves) Bye! - loads of watches

- and yes, with just one (or 2) you *are* going to share significant stuff together - that's bonding


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

And it's not ended up *that* dinged

We perhaps underestimate the hardiness of our metallic companions


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Something that's been on my mind recently * ...
> 
> How many of you have / have read / flipped through the "A Man and His Watch" photobook that got released early this year?
> 
> ...


Interesting thought. I don't want to buy a watch that has already been dinged to hell and back, but the idea of being more relaxed about my watches and allowing a patina of wear to occur (and resisting the temptation to rebrush) that indicates the passage of time is attractive. The idea of having one watch that is worn through thick and thin is also attractive, but as much as I've considered it, I don't think it would work for me......

......is having a beaten up affordable watch the same as a beaten up classic vintage watch? Does it have the same cachet?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Something that's been on my mind recently * ...
> 
> How many of you have / have read / flipped through the "A Man and His Watch" photobook that got released early this year?
> 
> ...


Good question. I like my watches pristine but my purchase of the Ti GS Diver has forced me to relook at that idealogy. The Ti does and will pick up more patina than the equivalent stainless diver....even with normal day to day usage. I have just grown to accept it rather than not wear it as often. I starting to adopt (on that piece) the concept of Wabi Sabi or the acceptance of imperfection.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Idk. I don't think there is any cachet in having a beaten up watch. The point of it all would be in having "that watch" that is your go-to. Regardless of what condition it is in. The only point being, you're not worried about it's pristine-ness, not worried about wearing it in slightly difficult conditions. So it may develop a nick or two eventually. "Beaten up" might be way too strong of an extrapolation.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Elijah,

I don't change watches often, for instance the watch I'm currently wearing has been on my wrist since early March or sometime around there. Changing the oil in our vehicles = watch on, repairing the outboard on my boat = watch on etc. What I don't see are any marks on it. I'd say that many of the things I do daily are things that people describe using a 'beater' for but I've yet to use one. When the going gets tough, when I have to reach into a spot that it is obvious the watch will be in the way and thus get scrapped on the sides of the opening I just remove the watch. The current watch is just a year old but at this rate it will be a very long time until I have any patina to show anyone.

The only beaters I own are an old pair of shoes I wear when I mow the lawn or stain the deck, paint the house etc. That makes sense to me but watches? Nope.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

If I put the wear on it, it is a reminder of good memories. But I don't want to buy somebody else's beaten up watch. It's one of the reasons why I don't care for vintage pieces. Well, that and the fact that most vintage watches are tiny.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> If I put the wear on it, it is a reminder of good memories. But I don't want to buy somebody else's beaten up watch. It's one of the reasons why I don't care for vintage pieces. Well, that and the fact that most vintage watches are tiny.
> 
> Doc Savage


Banging my new watch into a roughcast wall wouldn't have me waxing lyrical about the good times ?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm very careful with my watches. In fact I took a tumble a couple of weeks back and fell on to the sidewalk while wearing the SBDX. Instinctively I protected the watch and my left forearm took the bullet hitting the pavement hard (and a nasty bruise). I also take them off when they are likely to come into contact with nasty stuff. 

As a result I think I've only put a single minor dent on a single watch during the past two years, and a hairline scratch on a bezel. Getting wabi on a watch would probably entail serious body harm lol.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I still have my old Casio ae1200 that I would wear for every test, exam, or lab when I was in University. It's got so many scratches all over, and now when I wear it I think of school again and get horrible flashbacks of exams with that watch on XD 

so yeah I kind of ruined that watch for myself with awful memories... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Idk. I don't think there is any cachet in having a beaten up watch. The point of it all would be in having "that watch" that is your go-to. Regardless of what condition it is in. The only point being, you're not worried about it's pristine-ness, not worried about wearing it in slightly difficult conditions. So it may develop a nick or two eventually. "Beaten up" might be way too strong of an extrapolation.


Sorry, cachet is probably the wrong word. I'm trying to express that I'm not entirely sure that for me I'd have the same feelings on a beaten up watch as apposed to one that's been carefully looked after. But I suppose that since finding WUS I've not kept a watch long enough to have it considered a permanent fixture in my life.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Well done Croatia / 

I’ll get me coat


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well done Croatia /
> 
> I'll get me coat


What did they win?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy Humpday......WPAC Family


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 13294517
> 
> 
> Happy Humpday......WPAC Family


Is that new VWG......?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What did they win?


I'm sure Sinner will be along presently to explain


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

X2-Elijah said:


> Something that's been on my mind recently * ...
> 
> How many of you have / have read / flipped through the "A Man and His Watch" photobook that got released early this year?
> 
> ...


I think the thing is that the people interviewed for A Man and his Watch aren't really WIS, but celebrities or other notable personalities who happen to wear watches. Sure, a lot of them appreciate and own more than a couple timepieces, but most, despite their wealth and fame treat watches the way most people treat watches: as a thing you own one of and wear every day. WIS psychology is vastly different (not worse necessarily, but different) and reflects more of a collector mentality with regards to condition. We simply don't think about watches the same way Jay Z does, or President Kennedy or Paul Newman did. If you want a story watch, one that reflects your life and experiences, you'll probably need to pick a watch and wear it through thick and thin. I can see the appeal but to be honest it also feels like the sort of thing you can't plan, and just happens.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> (...) it also feels like the sort of thing you can't plan, and just happens.


Exactly that. Sentimental value isn't intentionally fabricated, it just happens. As a WIS it just happens differently, because of the number we own. 
Also if you want stuff that means something to you, just go do meaningful stuff instead of buying a watch.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

JohnGo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This was my watch box a month ago:
> View attachment 12823227
> ...


Hey WPAC,

I've been a good boy lately. 
The G-shock Gulfmaster is sold, the Mudman is for sale. Learnt my lesson G-wise, they 're not my cup of tea. 
I've bought a Oriënt President Day-date in gold-tone last week, but it's already going to it's 2nd owner as we speak:









The EMG HFLE (EMG DL63) is a big drama, it worked for a couple of hours. I sent it back to HK for repair and now it's stuck with customs/carrier since 16th of June for an unknown reason :-(

I ordered a Seiko Flightmaster for a bargain price a couple of days ago, this was on my radar for 2 years but could not find it at a good price, that's my only sin brothers


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

JohnGo said:


> Hey WPAC,
> 
> I've been a good boy lately.
> The G-shock Gulfmaster is sold, the Mudman is for sale. Learnt my lesson G-wise, they 're not my cup of tea.
> ...


At the risk of acting against the spirit of WPAC, where did you get the Orient? Was it new or used?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> At the risk of acting against the spirit of WPAC, where did you get the Orient? Was it new or used?


Should we start bashing yet?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Is that new VWG......?


Yes and no.

around 3 Years ago there was a time when you could buy SKXs for about $130 USD through Rakuten Japan. Seiko3s was the vendor if I remember correctly. Well I bought one to set aside for my son when he got older. I put it in the back of the closet and more or less forgot about it. As you know I was really after a 62MAS homage and got involved in the effort from Manchester Watch Works. Lo and behold 6 months after we started working on that project Seiko announces the SLA reissue. I jumped on the SLA and about 2 weeks later the delivery of the 62MWW occurred. I decided back then not to sell the 62MWW and give that to my son for his 16th birthday. At that point I really didn't even think about the SKX. Recently we moved and in the move guess what I found! I thought about selling the SKX but decided to hang on to it. I've gotten a surprising amount of fun out of it. It is the most accurate 7S26 I've ever had and I put a Angus Jubilee on it and now it feels like a $500 watch.

So yes it is new, but it wasn't a new purchase.

My Sig needs to be updated. I sold the Ralf Tech and traded the Monta. Some things have taken their place but until I get one of them back from Seiko, I'm not ready to reveal. The Speedy, the SLA, and the GS Titanium Diver are all still hanging strong.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Not surprised to see the Orient flipped, I had a Bulova Super Seville years ago. That thing looked so much like the Rolex day date that I felt weird wearing it. I don't have a problem with many of the sub style watches because they are mostly somewhat different than the Rolex but that Bulova...……. The only difference was the tuning fork at 12 instead of the crown.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> around 3 Years ago there was a time when you could buy SKXs for about $130 USD through Rakuten Japan. Seiko3s was the vendor if I remember correctly. Well I bought one to set aside for my son when he got older. I put it in the back of the closet and more or less forgot about it. As you know I was really after a 62MAS homage and got involved in the effort from Manchester Watch Works. Lo and behold 6 months after we started working on that project Seiko announces the SLA reissue. I jumped on the SLA and about 2 weeks later the delivery of the 62MWW occurred. I decided back then not to sell the 62MWW and give that to my son for his 16th birthday. At that point I really didn't even think about the SKX. Recently we moved and in the move guess what I found! I thought about selling the SKX but decided to hang on to it. I've gotten a surprising amount of fun out of it. It is the most accurate 7S26 I've ever had and I put a Angus Jubilee on it and now it feels like a $500 watch.
> 
> ...


I need to remember that story next time I fall off the wagon


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Should we start bashing yet?


No, you can hold off. In spite of a few close calls recently (went so far as to inquire about a watch on a local forum) I won't be breaking edge. Gotta keep saving those shekels!


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> At the risk of acting against the spirit of WPAC, where did you get the Orient? Was it new or used?


New. Imported from SG. Grey market, CreationWatches. Good price and watch was flawless. Then customs ruined it a bit with import tax but I managed to sell it for what I've payed in total.
Very nice finishing and watch, but I'm not ready for Gold-tone watches.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RLextherobot said:


> No, you can hold off. In spite of a few close calls recently (went so far as to inquire about a watch on a local forum) I won't be breaking edge. Gotta keep saving those shekels!


Nice going, Lex!

Doc Savage


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

JohnGo said:


> New. Imported from SG. Grey market, CreationWatches. Good price and watch was flawless. Then customs ruined it a bit with import tax but I managed to sell it for what I've payed in total.
> Very nice finishing and watch, but I'm not ready for Gold-tone watches.


Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Did i ever tell you about the time i was fishing and found a watch in the belly of a large bass that i caught?


Wimads said:


> I need to remember that story next time I fall off the wagon


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I always wanted a 3rd Ball, and now I have it. Replacing three other watches is no small feat, but I think this might be able to do it long-term. I'm in the honeymoon phase, so not saying for sure, but I'm optimistic this will.

Yes, it's big, but it avoids the ridiculous Invicta feel by not having the stupid long lug distance. This one wraps my 7.25" wrist pretty well.

The big crown guards also don't bother me, mainly because they are completely functional, totally protecting the crown. It has a large diameter crown (something I REALLY like), so the guards are commensurate in size.

I went with the silver face for several reasons. First, I like how it looks on this watch, even better than I do on some other watches. Second, almost every other watch I own has a black face. I think the variety this gives me is going to help it remain a permanent member of my now smaller collection.

We will see.









Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Something that's been on my mind recently * ...
> 
> How many of you have / have read / flipped through the "A Man and His Watch" photobook that got released early this year?
> 
> ...


I believe that the search for the "one" watch is a misguided idea, it is the myth of the Grail - bamboozlery. It ascribes properties to a watch that no watch can provide - yet any one will do. To find satisfaction and contentment with a watch we must look in the place where those reside - within ourselves. All well and good. How do we do this? The same way we acquire the appreciation for anything that will in turn make us content. We look at and concentrate on the positives, on the attractive qualities that bring us pleasure. Love that dial, the case, the markers, the dial color.......... Wow that's nice! We don't spend the time thinking about that which we don't have, of that which we want to have, of that other which is out there......... Live in the moment.

How do we gain appreciation for what we have? By becoming familiar with it, by getting to know all its qualities and idiosyncrasies inside out, along with the stories accrued on our shared journey.

Longer wear time is one way to create the history and familiarity that will turn it into a long term keeper, or one to discard based on a thorough assessment, not on the whim of the moment, not on it doesn't have this feature and not on I don't like this particular aspect, nothing is perfect. But long periods of wear is not for everyone, the key is the exposure necessarily for it to become familiar, well known. This can be achieved by frequently rotating the same watch(s), so that we get to know it well and when it frequents the wrist it is seen as a familiar, welcome and well known friend.

The relation to abstinence in all this is that the more content we are with what we have, the less prone we are to be looking for others.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok guys, i pulled a trigger on a brand new tsar today with intent to sell the sharkmaster and will have some money left or at least I will not be put any due to ebay best offer and $100 off coupon today.
I did join wpac with this intention so hopefully I am forgiven. Now am done.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Idk. I don't think there is any cachet in having a beaten up watch. The point of it all would be in having "that watch" that is your go-to. Regardless of what condition it is in. The only point being, you're not worried about it's pristine-ness, not worried about wearing it in slightly difficult conditions. So it may develop a nick or two eventually. "Beaten up" might be way too strong of an extrapolation.


This is exactly how I see it. I don't set out to punish my watches, for that I have a true beater, if it breaks, oh well. I too like my watches in as good a condition as possible, but recognize that with enough wear marks will happen. If its a watch that's meant to be worn it will be worn under many and varied reasonable conditions, distinct from inappropriate conditions.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm very careful with my watches. In fact I took a tumble a couple of weeks back and fell on to the sidewalk while wearing the SBDX. Instinctively I protected the watch and my left forearm took the bullet hitting the pavement hard (and a nasty bruise). I also take them off when they are likely to come into contact with nasty stuff.
> 
> As a result I think I've only put a single minor dent on a single watch during the past two years, and a hairline scratch on a bezel. Getting wabi on a watch would probably entail serious body harm lol.


I guess your watches look great George, I hate to see what you look like. :-d

Look! Not a scratch on my watch.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I always wanted a 3rd Ball, and now I have it. Replacing three other watches is no small feat, but I think this might be able to do it long-term. I'm in the honeymoon phase, so not saying for sure, but I'm optimistic this will.
> 
> Yes, it's big, but it avoids the ridiculous Invicta feel by not having the stupid long lug distance. This one wraps my 7.25" wrist pretty well.
> 
> ...


Enjoy! I like it, very bold in a toolish way. Looks great, the only thing for me would be legibility, not enough contrast.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> I believe that the search for the "one" watch is a misguided idea, it is the myth of the Grail - bamboozlery. It ascribes properties to a watch that no watch can provide - yet any one will do. To find satisfaction and contentment with a watch we must look in the place where those reside - within ourselves. All well and good. How do we do this? The same way we acquire the appreciation for anything that will in turn make us content. We look at and concentrate on the positives, on the attractive qualities that bring us pleasure. Love that dial, the case, the markers, the dial color.......... Wow that's nice! We don't spend the time thinking about that which we don't have, of that which we want to have, of that other which is out there......... Live in the moment.
> 
> How do we gain appreciation for what we have? By becoming familiar with it, by getting to know all its qualities and idiosyncrasies inside out, along with the stories accrued on our shared journey.
> 
> ...


Great post!

It applies equally well to personal relationships.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Enjoy! I like it, very bold in a toolish way. Looks great, the only thing for me would be legibility, not enough contrast.


Thanks!

Based on those photos, I can totally see your concern with contrast. However, in real life, the beveled, shiny hands provide really strong contrast. Here's another shot that is a better example of what it is like to look at the watch while wearing it.









Doc Savage


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Based on those photos, I can totally see your concern with contrast. However, in real life, the beveled, shiny hands provide really strong contrast. Here's another shot that is a better example of what it is like to look at the watch while wearing it.
> 
> ...


You certainly have some big Balls!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Ok guys, i pulled a trigger on a brand new tsar today with intent to sell the sharkmaster and will have some money left or at least I will not be put any due to ebay best offer and $100 off coupon today.
> I did join wpac with this intention so hopefully I am forgiven. Now am done.


Curios to hear your thoughts on the TSAR. I owned one for a bit and thought it would be my one and done quartz beater, it wasn't.

I won't infect your appraisal with what I thought were it's shortcomings until you've had time to analyze it for yourself. It's a great looking watch and I hope it works for you,


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

everyone wants in on the pepsi game


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> everyone wants in on the pepsi game
> 
> View attachment 13295239


Where's the gmt hand?


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Time for a wake up call you weak little gobs.

Every time I visit the Abstinence Club these days all I find are these "look at my watch" posts. What are you, girls? The original purpose of this thread was to try to wean you sissies off of your obnoxious habit of buying watches weekly or monthly. SO wake up sissies, look at the posts, better yet look at your credit card balances or the non-existent savings accounts. Now that I have your attention go look at the pile of watches you can't possibly explain to someone with a brain.

Listen up ladies I'm trying to help you!

​
Are you listening? DO I look like the kind of man who matches his watch to his outfit every day? No I do not! I'm here for one reason only, I am Your Agony Uncle and a great many of you need to snap out of whatever trance you are in at the moment!

Remember what this is called. This is The Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club thread. You people gotta get with the spirit of this thread.

Dismissed


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> Time for a wake up call you weak little gobs.
> 
> Every time I visit the Abstinence Club these days all I find are these "look at my watch" posts. What are you, girls? The original purpose of this thread was to try to wean you sissies off of your obnoxious habit of buying watches weekly or monthly. SO wake up sissies, look at the posts, better yet look at your credit card balances or the non-existent savings accounts. Now that I have your attention go look at the pile of watches you can't possibly explain to someone with a brain.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ard. Occasionally we all need a hard reset.......

......although I think you're not being hard enough on us. Don't pull your punches!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill just say..

2:1


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I always wanted a 3rd Ball, and now I have it. Replacing three other watches is no small feat, but I think this might be able to do it long-term. I'm in the honeymoon phase, so not saying for sure, but I'm optimistic this will.
> 
> Yes, it's big, but it avoids the ridiculous Invicta feel by not having the stupid long lug distance. This one wraps my 7.25" wrist pretty well.
> 
> ...


You know those occasions when someone asks you "is that a Rolex?" while you're wearing your steinhart?
Just wait till someone asks you "is that an Invicta?"... (Worst thing being it actually is viewed with high regard in some circles...)

Sorry to say doc, but seeing it on the wrist now, it really does look like an Invicta. It might not overhang your wrist, but it still looks like you're over compensating for something.. tiny balls maybe.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Ill just say..
> 
> 2:1


Well done to Croatia on winning. Didn't watch the match, but I hope that they win the final, I'll be cheering them on.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> You know those occasions when someone asks you "is that a Rolex?" while you're wearing your steinhart?
> Just wait till someone asks you "is that an Invicta?"... (Worst thing being it actually is viewed with high regard in some circles...)
> 
> Sorry to say doc, but seeing it on the wrist now, it really does look like an Invicta. It might not overhang your wrist, but it still looks like you're over compensating for something.. tiny balls maybe.


After the fact bashing is somewhat pointless ;-) 

......if he's happy then that's great and he did sell three to get this.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Honestly, what's been going on with Ball watchco over the last few years? Their stuff seems to continuously get bulkier and bulkier.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> After the fact bashing is somewhat pointless ;-)
> 
> ......if he's happy then that's great and he did sell three to get this.





Hornet99 said:


> 12. Bashing of any potential purchases is mandatory, but let's keep it funny. *Nuclear level bashing is required for any actual purchases.*


Your words... Maybe Ard is right, you've become a weak little gob...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Honestly, what's been going on with Ball watchco over the last few years? Their stuff seems to continuously get bulkier and bulkier.


Middle age spread?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Your words... Maybe Ard is right, you've become a weak little gob...


OK, hoisted by my own petard.....

........back to bashing the deep throat Invicta homage then.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Honestly, what's been going on with Ball watchco over the last few years? Their stuff seems to continuously get bulkier and bulkier.


I believe their divers have always been fairly bulky, while the other sport/dress watches are in the 10-11mm thickness range. The truth is that it's impossible to get 3000m WR and keep the case slim and trim.

My Nightbreaker fits nicely under a cuff.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Honestly, what's been going on with Ball watchco over the last few years? Their stuff seems to continuously get bulkier and bulkier.


I believe their divers have always been fairly bulky, while the other sport/dress watches are in the 10-11mm thickness range. The truth is that it's impossible to get 3000m WR and keep the case slim and trim.

My Nightbreaker fits nicely under a cuff.
View attachment 13295859


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Your words... Maybe Ard is right, you've become a weak little gob...


I don't like bashing a purchase and won't, I think it's poor form and not in the spirit of this thread.

I have no problem bashing a potential purchase but when deed is done, it's done. Bashing a watch someone has spent their hard-earned money on seems mean spirited and pointless to me, we're adults after all.

I will go as far as to make a motion to amend Section 12 of the bylaws and strike the post purchase bashing currently allowed and encouraged.

Who will second this motion?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> Middle age spread?


Is that some particular posture that aged men assume on public transport?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Is that some particular posture that aged men assume on public transport?


No, it's that as men reach middle age their waist lines tend to expand........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I don't like bashing a purchase and won't, I think it's poor form and not in the spirit of this thread.
> 
> I have no problem bashing a potential purchase but when deed is done, it's done. Bashing a watch someone has spent their hard-earned money on seems mean spirited and pointless to me, we're adults after all.
> 
> ...


I'm in two minds on this; on one hand I agree with what you said as it does feel mean spirited, but on the other we're trying to discourage purchasing, so maybe it does have a point.....

.....I'll let everyone chime in with their opinions and we'll go with the consensus.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> No, it's that as men reach middle age their waist lines tend to expand........


So true....

But I just lost 35 lbs eating low carb (ketogenic), so I must be compensating for something else 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> I believe their divers have always been fairly bulky, while the other sport/dress watches are in the 10-11mm thickness range. The truth is that it's impossible to get 3000m WR and keep the case slim and trim.
> 
> My Nightbreaker fits nicely under a cuff.
> View attachment 13295859


True. It's pretty much just their Hydrocarbon line that is huge, and that is for a functional purpose.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> So true....
> 
> But I just lost 35 lbs eating low carb (ketogenic), so I must be compensating for something else
> 
> Doc Savage


I've lost 30 lbs over the year and a half by controlling calories and doing a little bit of exercise......

Congratulations on the weight loss by the way!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> True. It's pretty much just their Hydrocarbon line that is huge, and that is for a functional purpose.
> 
> Doc Savage


Yes, cause we all need a 3000m WR watch don't we? ;-) :roll:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm in two minds on this; on one hand I agree with what you said as it does feel mean spirited, but on the other we're trying to discourage purchasing, so maybe it does have a point.....
> 
> .....I'll let everyone chime in with their opinions and we'll go with the consensus.


I agree with both sides.

Of course I mean my bashing jokingly, I hope that was clear. I mean tiny balls, big ball, doc set it up pretty perfectly 
You've been joking around about my sickforth after the fact as well, and I didn't take any offence in that. It was warranted imho in the spirit of the thread.
Of course if it is perceived in any way offensive, one should be called out for it as well. I think if we treat it like that, there should be no problem


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm in two minds on this; on one hand I agree with what you said as it does feel mean spirited, but on the other we're trying to discourage purchasing, so maybe it does have a point.....
> 
> .....I'll let everyone chime in with their opinions and we'll go with the consensus.


Discourage via reason and logic, not childish namecalling. Else this whole wpac thing doesn't have a leg to stand on. $0.02


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

There’s a world of difference between ‘ha! I just made a drunk purchase of some random bargain’ and ‘here’s the reasoned out and collection-reducing watch I told you I’d be getting’

I’d say bash the first, but perhaps not the second


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I agree with both sides.
> 
> Of course I mean my bashing jokingly, I hope that was clear. I mean tiny balls, big ball, doc set it up pretty perfectly
> You've been joking around about my sickforth after the fact as well, and I didn't take any offence in that. It was warranted imho in the spirit of the thread.
> Of course if it is perceived in any way offensive, one should be called out for it as well. I think if we treat it like that, there should be no problem


Ofc the GO purchase was just called plucking ugly by many but that's ok. I know the truth 







it's plucking gorgeous ?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Discourage via reason and logic, not childish namecalling. Else this whole wpac thing doesn't have a leg to stand on. $0.02


Childish name calling has been our calling card for awhile........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

So, regarding bashing shall we say the following as clarification of the bashing rule 12:

12.1: Discouragement of potential purchases is encouraged 
12.2: Criticism of actual purchases is acceptable 
12.3: Any bashing should be intended to be funny (see Sinner's acid responses for examples), if logical reasoning can be applied to discouragement of a potential purchase then this should be used......

Comments please......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So, regarding bashing shall we say the following as clarification of the bashing rule 12:
> 
> 12.1: Discouragement of potential purchases is encouraged
> 12.2: Criticism of actual purchases is acceptable
> ...


I don't care tbh. It's working and if it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So, regarding bashing shall we say the following as clarification of the bashing rule 12:
> 
> 12.1: Discouragement of potential purchases is encouraged
> 12.2: Criticism of actual purchases is acceptable
> ...


I don't know. It seems a bit like common sense to me. I think also when you cross the treshold of being funny, it would cross general forum rules as well. Don't see a need for adding amendments to the rule.
Maybe simply just formulate rule 12 in a way the humorous intention speaks from it. Or just add "bash, but keep it civil" as a general statement.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I don't know. It seems a bit like common sense to me. I think also when you cross the treshold of being funny, it would cross general forum rules as well. Don't see a need for adding amendments to the rule.
> Maybe simply just formulate rule 12 in a way the humorous intention speaks from it. Or just add "bash, but keep it civil" as a general statement.


I think .....

"If someone's already bought the watch then don't be a complete tosser when you talk about it" covers it. As my mum was fond of saying ....
"If you have nothing nice to say then say nothing".


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

You can get carried away but anyone dishing out is ready to taste it too. I've called the Deep thrust an Invicta but also gone on record saying I like a number of Invictas. So its WIS cliches we're making fun of than each other's taste really. Its somewhat like 'your mama' jokes. Yes I do respect your actual mother. I am sure she's a wonderful person. But dude, she's so fat she wears Invicta women models...as toe rings. 

Most of the members have gone full retard before joining, buying and selling without even blinking, so If you don't get it then you probably didn't have a problem to begin with. Or just ain't ready to let go.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> You can get carried away but anyone dishing out is ready to taste it too. I've called the Deep thrust an Invicta but also gone on record saying I like a number of Invictas. So its WIS cliches we're making fun of than each other's taste really. Its somewhat like 'your mama' jokes. Yes I do respect your actual mother. I am sure she's a wonderful person. But dude, she's so fat she wears Invicta women models...as toe rings.
> 
> Most of the members have gone full retard before joining, buying and selling without even blinking, so If you don't get it then you probably didn't have a problem to begin with. Or just ain't ready to let go.


Yep. I was full OCD on watches right before I joined here. We come to WPAC for the special therapy/bashing. Clearly, it should be much more rigorous and insulting for watches in the tempted phase versus already purchased. But as far as I'm concerned, everything should be fair game in WPAC.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You can get carried away but anyone dishing out is ready to taste it too. I've called the Deep thrust an Invicta but also gone on record saying I like a number of Invictas. So its WIS cliches we're making fun of than each other's taste really. Its somewhat like 'your mama' jokes. Yes I do respect your actual mother. I am sure she's a wonderful person. But dude, she's so fat she wears Invicta women models...as toe rings.
> 
> Most of the members have gone full retard before joining, buying and selling without even blinking, so If you don't get it then you probably didn't have a problem to begin with. Or just ain't ready to let go.


​


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Yep. I was full OCD on watches right before I joined here. We come to WPAC for the special therapy/bashing. Clearly, it should be much more rigorous and insulting for watches in the tempted phase versus already purchased. But as far as I'm concerned, everything should be fair game in WPAC.
> 
> Doc Savage


Well, they're only watches after all aren't they? Not anything important, like your children.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ofc the GO purchase was just called plucking ugly by many but that's ok. I know the truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from the harsh commentary on the watch, what is it with the words on the dial? Panoreserve gangreserve? Not trying to take the piss, just want to understand the wording?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, they're only watches after all aren't they? Not anything important, like your children.......


Well that might be a good conclusion of this discussion. If you're in WPAC you should have realized by now that "it's just watches", and shouldn't be terribly offended by someone ridiculing yours.

I guess if we then so need to draw a line, it should be where it becomes about the person rather than the watch. But that should speak for itself.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Well that might be a good conclusion of this discussion. If you're in WPAC you should have realized that "it's just watches", and shouldn't be terribly offended by someone ridiculing yours.
> 
> I guess if we then so need to draw a line, it should be where it becomes about the person rather than the watch. But that should speak for itself.


Yep. If you're that precious about your watches time to find the WPAC exit........


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Aside from the harsh commentary on the watch, what is it with the words on the dial? Panoreserve gangreserve? Not trying to take the piss, just want to understand the wording?


Gang reserve. Its a Brazzers storyline


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Gang reserve. Its a Brazzers storyline


Brazzers? Or should I just not ask........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Brazzers? Or should I just not ask........


 ...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Aside from the harsh commentary on the watch, what is it with the words on the dial? Panoreserve gangreserve? Not trying to take the piss, just want to understand the wording?


Gangreserve is german for power reserve
Panoramadatum is german for big date
Together it makes Panoreserve..


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Aside from the harsh commentary on the watch, what is it with the words on the dial? Panoreserve gangreserve? Not trying to take the piss, just want to understand the wording?


Gangreserve is German for power reserve. It's a manual wind so has a power indicator showing how much stored charge remains. It's the pano series of watches - panoreserve panomatic lunar etc


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Gangreserve is german for power reserve
> Panoramadatum is german for big date
> Together it makes Panoreserve..


Thanks!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep. If you're that precious about your watches time to find the WPAC exit........










I best be off then. I'll get me coat. It's been emotional


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm in two minds on this; on one hand I agree with what you said as it does feel mean spirited, but on the other we're trying to discourage purchasing, so maybe it does have a point.....
> 
> .....I'll let everyone chime in with their opinions and we'll go with the consensus.


Take a deep breath sissies I'm going to tell you some cold hard facts.

First off the title of this thread should not attract people who want to have lavish praise heaped upon them for buying something as if you just scored the willing goal for your country in the World Cup.

Buying redundant items regardless of the claims made by the sick little gob who does it is not worthy of praise. This is an Abstinence Group.

All this worry over supposed bashing of a purchase should serve as a road sign for you, the message is stop. Show us what you have and be happy with what you have. Post pictures of Your Watches, not your new additions.

There are countless WRU Wearing threads for you to post the 4 latest acquisitions on, so use them. If you want to talk / post with others who are letting go of their obsessive behavior then this is the place for you.

Here are my watches;

Purchased 25 months ago.









Purchased in 1983



Purchased in 2009 to replace one that died, used very little if at all. I don't sell because it isn't worth much.



Built this one in 2015, I do not use it but I have it. Will not sell because I built the watch myself.



Purchased October last year, I am done.









Any struggling gobs who want or need moral support, to learn how I think, help in putting the watch buying demon to rest are welcome to ask and I will try to help you stop being a Girlieman.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I don't like bashing a purchase and won't, I think it's poor form and not in the spirit of this thread.
> 
> I have no problem bashing a potential purchase but when deed is done, it's done. Bashing a watch someone has spent their hard-earned money on seems mean spirited and pointless to me, we're adults after all.
> 
> ...


Within the context of this thread I wouldn't characterize after the fact bashing as being mean spirited any more than I would characterize it as insolent posting an un-allowed purchase. However, given the fact that many are offended when others bash or criticize their new pride and joy, and the likelihood that they are more apt to take a leave or not contribute, it may be best to bash and criticize only those who request it, in regards to after the fact purchases.

By the way my purchases always come with the finest double sided AB (anti bash) coating. No holds barred.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

RLextherobot said:


> No, you can hold off. In spite of a few close calls recently (went so far as to inquire about a watch on a local forum) I won't be breaking edge. Gotta keep saving those shekels!


Might have spoken too soon... stand by for bashing


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

ATTENTION BASHERS

ATTACH=CONFIG]13297369[/ATTACH]


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I see like other topics tabled among a highly emotional group this bashing thing is taking on a life of its own. 

Let's remember, no one is bashing or criticizing your family or your dog. No one is condemning your type of employment Comments made about some watch should be taken in good spirits and not personally.

Suck it up girls!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

What did I miss? I sense some drama about bashing. 

I don't particularly have a talent for bashing so I don't do much of it. It doesn't bother me when it happens though. As much as we want to say it's no big deal because "it's just a watch" i call baloney on that idea. If this was just a passionless cold calculated pastime I wouldn't be here. Ard obviously has relegated his watches to the "commodity" column of his life like we would an a new fishing rod or pair of shoes. That's fine for him but I kinda like watches....I'm not ready to do that. I like micros and macros. I like learning about different technologies implemented in watchmaking. I like the history of old brands and being part of the history of new brands. Quartz, auto, handwind, spring drive, solar.......I like them all. This is a fun diversion and pastime for me. I came to WPAC to get control of the hobby instead of it controlling me. I NEVER came here to take the fun out of the experience. So I might get offended at a bash of a watch that I was excited about especially if I already bought it. If I didn't feel strongly about it why spend the money on it.....any old watch will do, right? 

I'm back to enjoying watches again and in my own odd way I'm working my way out of the "hobby" one piece at a time. So if you feel the need to bash something I bought then bash away. I've been called worse by better and I'll get over it.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> What did I miss? I sense some drama about bashing.
> 
> I don't particularly have a talent for bashing so I don't do much of it. It doesn't bother me when it happens though. As much as we want to say it's no big deal because "it's just a watch" i call baloney on that idea. If this was just a passionless cold calculated pastime I wouldn't be here. Ard obviously has relegated his watches to the "commodity" column of his life like we would an a new fishing rod or pair of shoes. That's fine for him but I kinda like watches....I'm not ready to do that. I like micros and macros. I like learning about different technologies implemented in watchmaking. I like the history of old brands and being part of the history of new brands. Quartz, auto, handwind, spring drive, solar.......I like them all. This is a fun diversion and pastime for me. I came to WPAC to get control of the hobby instead of it controlling me. I NEVER came here to take the fun out of the experience. So I might get offended at a bash of a watch that I was excited about especially if I already bought it. If I didn't feel strongly about it why spend the money on it.....any old watch will do, right?
> 
> I'm back to enjoying watches again and in my own odd way I'm working my way out of the "hobby" one piece at a time. So if you feel the need to bash something I bought then bash away. I've been called worse by better and I'll get over it.


Nah, the only drama is from some guy who keeps calling all the dudes in here girls. Some sort of gender misidentification going on, but I'm not being judgmental about it 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> What did I miss? I sense some drama about bashing.
> 
> I don't particularly have a talent for bashing so I don't do much of it. It doesn't bother me when it happens though. As much as we want to say it's no big deal because "it's just a watch" i call baloney on that idea. If this was just a passionless cold calculated pastime I wouldn't be here. Ard obviously has relegated his watches to the "commodity" column of his life like we would an a new fishing rod or pair of shoes. That's fine for him but I kinda like watches....I'm not ready to do that. I like micros and macros. I like learning about different technologies implemented in watchmaking. I like the history of old brands and being part of the history of new brands. Quartz, auto, handwind, spring drive, solar.......I like them all. This is a fun diversion and pastime for me. I came to WPAC to get control of the hobby instead of it controlling me. I NEVER came here to take the fun out of the experience. So I might get offended at a bash of a watch that I was excited about especially if I already bought it. If I didn't feel strongly about it why spend the money on it.....any old watch will do, right?
> 
> I'm back to enjoying watches again and in my own odd way I'm working my way out of the "hobby" one piece at a time. So if you feel the need to bash something I bought then bash away. I've been called worse by better and I'll get over it.


We all like watches, if we didn't it'd be pretty strange coming on WUS wouldn't it? The subtle point here is that we're trying to control and enjoy them (why I started WPAC in the first place) rather than the addiction of buying controlling us. If by bashing them we see the reality that they are simply adornments (man jewellery) and are not important in the grand scheme of things then that is good......

.....don't get me wrong I love my watches, but at the end of the day they are still only watches, they tell me the time and look nice, they don't do anything else.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Nah, the only drama is from some guy who keeps calling all the dudes in here girls. Some sort of gender misidentification going on, but I'm not being judgmental about it
> 
> Doc Savage


You'll get used to Uncle Ard.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Aside from the harsh commentary on the watch, what is it with the words on the dial? Panoreserve gangreserve? Not trying to take the piss, just want to understand the wording?


I have no idea. My german is stuck with "achtung partisanen" from old Yugoslav war movies.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

So, I guess I jinxed myself a few days ago by noting that I had a close call that didn't work out inquiring about a watch on a forum. Turns out that the seller was willing to make a deal, and the price fell under my current watch fund savings (and was a good deal to boot).

So I guess I bought my 40th birthday watch about half a year early, a BNIB, full warranty Tudor North Flag.









Not feeling too guilty about breaking WPAC edge, as I had basically settled on this one as a grail, especially after handling it's biggest competition for my affection (the Rolex Explorer I) recently and finding it nice, but not $7500 and grovelling to an AD for the opportunity to buy one nice. The North Flag is basically what I want from a watch, it's super-functional, has some unique funk in the design department (you won't be mistaking it for a Sub any time soon) and has some really cool horological aspects as well.

In keeping with one in, one out philosophy my Seiko SRP 313 will be making the ultimate sacrifice and moving on to a new owner. Love the watch but it's completely redundant in my line-up and I barely ever wear it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> So, I guess I jinxed myself a few days ago by noting that I had a close call that didn't work out inquiring about a watch on a forum. Turns out that the seller was willing to make a deal, and the price fell under my current watch fund savings (and was a good deal to boot).
> 
> So I guess I bought my 40th birthday watch about half a year early, a BNIB, full warranty Tudor North Flag.
> 
> ...


Where the heck are we on bashing?! Do we bash it? I sooooo want to.......


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Where the heck are we on bashing?! Do we bash it? I sooooo want to.......


Be my guest, I didn't post in here with any other expectation.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Where the heck are we on bashing?! Do we bash it? I sooooo want to.......


It's never stopped you before.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's never stopped you before.....


Rusty is back!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Be my guest, I didn't post in here with any other expectation.


Actually I can't think of anything to say, as I quite like it.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

It's got character. Personally I'd prefer a more vanilla bracelet but that's just me. Wear in good health.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Not feeling too guilty about breaking WPAC edge, as I had basically settled on this one as a grail, ...
> 
> In keeping with one in, one out philosophy my Seiko SRP 313 will be making the ultimate sacrifice and moving on to a new owner.


Grail in, one out™! Congratz! b-)|>



Hornet99 said:


> Where the heck are we on bashing?! Do we bash it? I sooooo want to.......


Impossible! Too hot to bash, this sexy North ***! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Grail in, one out™! Congratz! b-)|>
> 
> Impossible! Too hot to bash, this sexy North ***!
> 
> ...


It is just another watch though.........


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It is just another watch though.........


I knew you wouldn't mind a subtle joke when it comes to bashing watches. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

New crocodile strap from Jomashop, $34 shipped. Very nice for the dough.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> So, I guess I jinxed myself a few days ago by noting that I had a close call that didn't work out inquiring about a watch on a forum. Turns out that the seller was willing to make a deal, and the price fell under my current watch fund savings (and was a good deal to boot).
> 
> *So I guess I bought my 40th birthday watch about half a year early,* a BNIB, full warranty Tudor North Flag.
> 
> ...


Are you a WIS? Fat chance. Enjoy your grail while it lasts.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Where the heck are we on bashing?! Do we bash it? I sooooo want to.......





Hornet99 said:


> Actually I can't think of anything to say, as I quite like it.......


What the F.uck is this?........ are you doing the Trumpster?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> What the F.uck is this?........ are you doing the Trumpster?


We need Sinner I'm afraid to say........


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

He's got bigger fish to fry these days, something about a little round ball that people take for some kind of grail.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> He's got bigger fish to fry these days, something about a little round ball that people take for some kind of grail.


What?! He's got something else other watches to be interested in?! What craziness is this?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RLextherobot said:


> So, I guess I jinxed myself a few days ago by noting that I had a close call that didn't work out inquiring about a watch on a forum. Turns out that the seller was willing to make a deal, and the price fell under my current watch fund savings (and was a good deal to boot).
> 
> So I guess I bought my 40th birthday watch about half a year early, a BNIB, full warranty Tudor North Flag.
> 
> ...


I was all ready to bash the Tudor snowflake hands (which I never "got"), and I see it doesn't have them 

Congrats on getting your grail. One in and one out. It's all good.

Doc Savage


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sold another one yesterday. Down to 10 now. The Tisell Vin Sub and first gen Black Monster may be on the block next. In the not too distant future, I plan to stop by a local AD who sells Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Tag and Breitling to hopefully handle a few grail type candidates in the flesh and see if any wow me enough to really pursue them in future years.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Though I subscribed here some weeks ago, I didn't 'introduce' myself. Here we go:

I'm a 'a man and his watch'-guy and this is true for everyday and 90% of my time. This one was my former 'the one', the Omega Railmaster (gen 2003):









This 'old' Submariner 14060 has replaced my Railmaster. The Railmaster is still with me, but probably I will let it go. I'm no collector.

The Sub is very special to me as it comes NOS from one of my best friends and he mentioned it on occasion last late fall. I'm a humble man and in a knee-jerk reaction I said way back "ah, no, the Railmaster is all I ever wanted in a luxury watch." But ... ok, you know the story, the thought became stronger with the time and in March I told my buddy "Come on, pick it up next time you're at the bank and let's talk!"









Then I want the classic beater-watch, one I don't mind when stolen from the dressing room when I do sports and so on. That one is my Seiko Turtle SRP775 since it was released in January 2016:









I would be done with these two, but I'm a man and sometimes I want to dress even more adventurous and I totally fell in love last fall with this pilot chrono A-13A from Paolo Fanton from Italy, which is the classic, historic cockpit clock converted for the wrist:









These three are one too many for my bare necessities, but I'm a romantic guy and so I have by YOB-watch, this beautiful Seiko Sportsman. It had a special service at Seiko last year, haven't worn it eversince and again, I'm no collector. It's not sold yet, but in my mind it's almost gone:









And then there's the WIS in me, that preordered the 38 mm Maen Hudson in the Limited All-Black version many weeks before I subscribed to the WPAC. My Turtle and the A-13A live on straps, I wanted a classic watch with a bracelet, that I can wear instead of my Sub ... for whatever crazy intent. Delivery is schedulded for September, I have no idea, how much I will like this in the flesh. This is how it looks: #196

--

So, my SOTC and intentions:

Essential and forever: Sub, Turtle, A-13A.
Probably leaving, the heart is not there yet: Railmaster.
Surely leaving someday: Seiko Sportsman
Probably keeping: Maen Hudson.

Goal:

Of course abstinence for the rest of the year. ;-)

And essentially never not more than 5 watches. Any number beyond is hoarding to me. I got a Squale 1521-A Classic 50 Atmos in January, sold this in April. And I already was there before and with the Sportsman out, I'll be there again with no problem. And probably reducing even more.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ever consider becoming a collector? They keep piling up, don't they?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Every consider becoming a collector? They keep piling up, don't they?


Haha, yeah, they do, they really do! 

I think one and a beater is normal. More than two and you're an enthusiast. More than three and you're a WIS. With five you're a collector. More than five is hoarding. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> Though I subscribed here some weeks ago, I didn't 'introduce' myself. Here we go:
> 
> I'm a 'a man and his watch'-guy and this is true for everyday and 90% of my time. This one was my former 'the one', the Omega Railmaster (gen 2003):
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC, Bernd! Looks like you have a solid plan.

Doc Savage


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Though I subscribed here some weeks ago, I didn't 'introduce' myself. Here we go:
> 
> I'm a 'a man and his watch'-guy and this is true for everyday and 90% of my time. This one was my former 'the one', the Omega Railmaster (gen 2003):
> 
> ...


Welcome. For the love of all things holy DO NOT sell that Railmaster! it's gorgeous. That, the sub and the Turtle would be an outstanding trio.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Welcome to WPAC, Bernd! Looks like you have a solid plan.


Thanks! Well, I've been rather solid eversince I started with watches with the Railmaster being my 'luxury' watch and the rest was WIS. It's always the thought 'you don't need more than one great watch' and the reality of essentially wearing that one all the time, that keeps me sane - well halfway. ;-)



Spartan247 said:


> Welcome. For the love of all things holy DO NOT sell that Railmaster! it's gorgeous. That, the sub and the Turtle would be an outstanding trio.


Thank you! Yes, that's why it's still here. It was my first biggest love and the design is watch-perfection for me. It would have been the Explorer if I hadn't preferred this Railmaster. This was the one I planned to grow old with, until my friend said one day 'I have a Sub for you at the bank.'

I don't have grails, I don't know that category. Of course I know a few watches that really excite me, an old GMT-Master or a Nautilus for example, but I don't dream of them, no aims, just a 'wow, this would be one for me too'. I don't look for them, but if it happens that they come in reach by occasion like the Sub, well, it could simply happen.

But then out of a principle I call mental hygiene I want to be fine with parting with my former main guy and this was the story with the Railmaster too: I knew I would have to be ready to let it go if I'd go with the Sub then. 
Now four months later I'm not so sure about it anymore. So, yes, could well be, that Sub & Railmaster with the Turtle and A-13A will be my essential quartet. 

I mean, look at that profile:









Oh my aching heart! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Spartan247 said:


> Welcome. For the love of all things holy DO NOT sell that Railmaster! it's gorgeous. That, the sub and the Turtle would be an outstanding trio.


Was gonna say the same thing. Those 3 in my watchbox and I'm done.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Great watches, Bernd. I think that Sub's fantastic, I'd prefer that over the new ceramic 10 out of 10 times. The new ones aren't even Subs anymore~?


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Let me enlighten you sniveling gobs of protoplasm up to something!

If there is going to be a bashing, I mean a proper bashing then I'll be doing it. I was bashing and doing my best to pull some of your heads out of your butts long before anyone else even considered it. Further more! I am on the wagon, have been for almost ten months and the only reason I made a deal 10 months ago was it was one I couldn't walk away from. 

Do any of you girls have any questions?

Oh and don't think I didn't see the "Oh my aching heart" line. Crips I almost threw up when I read that. What the hell is wrong with you? Didn't you get any love as a child? Or are you just that feminine? DO you know how that reads to someone with a normal life? How bout this, Oh my aching a$$! 

I swear that this thread has lost the entire purpose that it was started for in the beginning. Why don't you just ask that it be closed then start another one called What Are U Wearing, or STOC, or Show Me Your...……… How bout show me that you have a spine? How bout that? Or are you in heart ache mode ladies? 

Dismissed


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ard, this wagon started loosing wheels as soon as it started rolling. Keep it up though. I was thinking of dishing out a good old fashioned tough love shellacking but what's the point, times have changed. Besides, watches are a WIS's best friend.

Speaking of which:


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RLextherobot said:


> So, I guess I jinxed myself a few days ago by noting that I had a close call that didn't work out inquiring about a watch on a forum. Turns out that the seller was willing to make a deal, and the price fell under my current watch fund savings (and was a good deal to boot).
> 
> So I guess I bought my 40th birthday watch about half a year early, a BNIB, full warranty Tudor North Flag.
> 
> ...


Out of all Tudors you pick the one that looks like Fossil.

For your 40th?

I would not buy this for my 6 year old nephew.

Midlife crisis kickin in early?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, who is up for a little WPAC challenge?

We've done these before but usually only for a week. So, let's do a "one watch one month" challenge. Anyone up for this? You've got till the end of Sunday to choose the watch.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, who is up for a little WPAC challenge?
> 
> We've done these before but usually only for a week. So, let's do a "one watch one month" challenge. Anyone up for this? You've got till the end of Sunday to choose the watch.


I'm game. I think I will do it for the Seiko SKX007.
I already know I can do it with the NTH Scorpène since I have worn it for 3 months straight one time.
Should be fun since I have never worn it for more than 3 days in a row and it was my second ever watch.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, who is up for a little WPAC challenge?
> 
> We've done these before but usually only for a week. So, let's do a "one watch one month" challenge. Anyone up for this? You've got till the end of Sunday to choose the watch.


I'll just continue wearing the Aquaracer that I have worn every day for the past 4 months if that's alright with you Hornet?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Great watches, Bernd. I think that Sub's fantastic, I'd prefer that over the new ceramic 10 out of 10 times. The new ones aren't even Subs anymore~?


Thank you! |>

Every Sub up to the six-digits is 'the Sub'. The new one is just a great sportswatch. ;-)

Some weeks after my friend mentioned he had 'a Sub' for me and the thought had become hot here, I asked him if he would know what generation it is. "I don't know, I have to look it up" he said. Another some weeks later he remembered his jeweler telling him he should collect this one, as it was the last before the new case would be introduced and as I only wanted a classic Sub, this sealed my fate.



Ard said:


> Do any of you girls have any questions?
> 
> Oh and don't think I didn't see the "Oh my aching heart" line. Crips I almost threw up when I read that. What the hell is wrong with you? Didn't you get any love as a child? Or are you just that feminine?


Hahaha, nice try, but you can't fool this clever old Kraut! You smart old fox try to talk me into selling my Railmaster and have your pm confirming you want to buy already prepared. Try harder! b-)



Hornet99 said:


> OK, who is up for a little WPAC challenge?
> 
> We've done these before but usually only for a week. So, let's do a "one watch one month" challenge. Anyone up for this? You've got till the end of Sunday to choose the watch.


Wearing or buying? In this club you never know. :-d

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> I'm game. I think I will do it for the Seiko SKX007.
> I already know I can do it with the NTH Scorpène since I have worn it for 3 months straight one time.
> Should be fun since I have never worn it for more than 3 days in a row and it was my second ever watch.


OK, I'll be wearing my Armida A12 :-!



Ard said:


> I'll just continue wearing the Aquaracer that I have worn every day for the past 4 months if that's alright with you Hornet?


Of course Ard |>



oldfatherthames said:


> Wearing or buying? In this club you never know. :-d


Wearing of course....... o|


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Wearing of course....... o|


Uff, that eases me! Now that it looks to me as if even Uncle A. wants to fall into sin again I almost felt like I came to the WPAC's last rescue with my manly discipline and strong will. :-d

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Uff, that eases me! Now that it looks to me as if even Uncle A. wants to fall into sin again I almost felt like I came to the WPAC's last rescue with my manly discipline and strong will. :-d
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Yes, how did we manage without you for the past year and a half?!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome to all the new members. For those who don't know after selling off the last 30 watches the beginning of last year I have been living with three but mostly wearing one. This year I have bought and straight away returned three I thought would compliment the Hami I wear daily and give it a break. So I am back to one watch. However I do present for bashing the one I ordered today from the UK of all places where I got .73 for each US dollar. Anyway it has a white face and big date and is 40mm my max. Strange I would have to buy a Timex from the UK but it was not available here in the US. Not sure how old a model it is surely been discontinued for awhile. On a classic expansion bracelet too. So while I wait for it to arrive. Get your popcorn put on your bashing caps and have at it. This should be very easy compared to the Tudor and other nice watches that can be a challenge to bash. This one should be a piece of cake.

Timex Classic Men's Watch Expansion Strap Big Date White Dial T2N302 BNIB









I will start it off with the second hand that does not align with the marker.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Welcome to all the new members. For those who don't know after selling off the last 30 watches the beginning of last year I have been living with three but mostly wearing one. This year I have bought and straight away returned three I thought would compliment the Hami I wear daily and give it a break. So I am back to one watch. However I do present for bashing the one I ordered today from the UK of all places where I got .73 for each US dollar. Anyway it has a white face and big date and is 40mm my max. Strange I would have to buy a Timex from the UK but it was not available here in the US. Not sure how old a model it is surely been discontinued for awhile. On a classic expansion bracelet too. So while I wait for it to arrive. Get your popcorn put on your bashing caps and have at it. This should be very easy compared to the Tudor and other nice watches that can be a challenge to bash. This one should be a piece of cake.
> 
> Timex Classic Men's Watch Expansion Strap Big Date White Dial T2N302 BNIB
> 
> ...


Dial looks somewhat off balance with date and logo crammed on at the top. That's all I've got.....


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

0 and 1 in the date window are not even aligned to each other...


----------



## handcrank1 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

handcrank1 said:


> View attachment 13302007


?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

3000 posts on WUS and its time for that summer break I promised myself. I'll only post a new ad or two and bump what's already there. No facebook groups, Instagram pics and stuff either.

Settling into the new job. Enjoying the World Cup on my new home entertainment center, funded by watch sales. You may have read the running joke on how Seiko divers can make you sell your couch on Craigslist for the next fix; I plan to turn this around and sell a couple of Seiko divers for a new couch. 

So be good y'all and nice to one another (not you Sinner!). I'll be back come September.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Currently at the vet’s office with my Chihuahua. Since I walked in, I searched, initiated, negotiated and paid for a watch for sale here. So yeah I have some work to do. But $60 won’t kill my watch fund


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> 3000 posts on WUS and its time for that summer break I promised myself. I'll only post a new ad or two and bump what's already there. No facebook groups, Instagram pics and stuff either.
> 
> Settling into the new job. Enjoying the World Cup on my new home entertainment center, funded by watch sales. You may have read the running joke on how Seiko divers can make you sell your couch on Craigslist for the next fix; I plan to turn this around and sell a couple of Seiko divers for a new couch.
> 
> So be good y'all and nice to one another (not you Sinner!). I'll be back come September.


Have a lovely break George! We'll be missing you.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Currently at the vet's office with my Chihuahua. Since I walked in, I searched, initiated, negotiated and paid for a watch for sale here. So yeah I have some work to do. But $60 won't kill my watch fund


You'll need to post a photo of this piece of cheap trash you've purchased so that we can bash it extensively. But seriously why? $60 won't hurt your watch fund but it could have added towards getting something better much, much later......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Dial looks somewhat off balance with date and logo crammed on at the top. That's all I've got.....


Thanks - since you are in the UK and I have no idea of the value and prices going on over the pond do you think my offer of GBP 38 was too high or a good deal on that Timex? It comes out of jewelry store over there.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Thanks - since you are in the UK and I have no idea of the value and prices going on over the pond do you think my offer of GBP 38 was too high or a good deal on that Timex? It comes out of jewelry store over there.


Retail seems to be £45 to £49, but did see one for £29 (but out of stock), so £38 seems reasonable especially if it includes postage to the US.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> You'll need to post a photo of this piece of cheap trash you've purchased so that we can bash it extensively. But seriously why? $60 won't hurt your watch fund but it could have added towards getting something better much, much later......


Garden variety Seiko field watch with the cream dial. Wanted to try one out and it's an easy flip in the future so no harm done.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Garden variety Seiko field watch with the cream dial. Wanted to try one out and it's an easy flip in the future so no harm done.


That's not really the point or ethos of WPAC is it FFS.........


----------



## handcrank1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> ?


Someone will explain. Or better yet, see S4/E11 of Seinfeld.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> That's not really the point or ethos of WPAC is it FFS.........


Net -3 watches since Jan 1 so I'm ok


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Posted review I was not going to publish about my latest attempt.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I am in to try 1 watch for a month. I may slip and do 1 auto and 1 quartz and flip flop them, if i have to cheat.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

If all you guys would just post your temptations up for bashing *before* you pull the trigger, this whole bashing after the fact debate would be redundant........


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

handcrank1 said:


> Someone will explain. Or better yet, see S4/E11 of Seinfeld.


I always thought it was in an earlier season. It seemed to define that show for years.

In the episode, Jerry, George, Kramer, and Elaine all make a bet on who can last the longest without touching their naughty parts. I think it was later the same day that Kramer walked into Jerry's apartment and admitted he was out of the running for that contest.

I even think the name of the episode was "The Contest."

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, who is up for a little WPAC challenge?
> 
> We've done these before but usually only for a week. So, let's do a "one watch one month" challenge. Anyone up for this? You've got till the end of Sunday to choose the watch.


I'm not as bad as Kramer, but there's no way I could wear just one watch for a month if I own more than one watch. The truth is I don't want to. I bought more than one watch to enjoy more than one watch. For me, abstaining from new buying does not correlate with wearing one watch for a month (or vice versa). That kind of denial would actually increase my desire to buy new watches, since I would be effectively eliminating the rest of my collection if I can't wear it.

I do enjoy wearing a single watch for several days or week at a time. However, I don't see myself going monogamous until my collection is down to only one.

More power to you guys who can do this. I will be watching.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Welcome to all the new members. For those who don't know after selling off the last 30 watches the beginning of last year I have been living with three but mostly wearing one. This year I have bought and straight away returned three I thought would compliment the Hami I wear daily and give it a break. So I am back to one watch. However I do present for bashing the one I ordered today from the UK of all places where I got .73 for each US dollar. Anyway it has a white face and big date and is 40mm my max. Strange I would have to buy a Timex from the UK but it was not available here in the US. Not sure how old a model it is surely been discontinued for awhile. On a classic expansion bracelet too. So while I wait for it to arrive. Get your popcorn put on your bashing caps and have at it. This should be very easy compared to the Tudor and other nice watches that can be a challenge to bash. This one should be a piece of cake.
> 
> Timex Classic Men's Watch Expansion Strap Big Date White Dial T2N302 BNIB
> 
> ...


You got one hell of a sharp watch with that hammy, why do you need or even want this piece of meh.
I get it, you like big dates. But of all pretty executions of that complication you choose this - its not just that it is cheap (that's all fine) but the whole design looks cheap. Its just meh.

Its like you couldn't tame your desire for a second watch, and then told yourself it would be less bad if it was cheap.
Guess what, its not. Its still a second watch, and now also not even a great one..


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm not as bad as Kramer, but there's no way I could wear just one watch for a month if I own more than one watch. The truth is I don't want to. I bought more than one watch to enjoy more than one watch. For me, abstaining from new buying does not correlate with wearing one watch for a month (or vice versa). That kind of denial would actually increase my desire to buy new watches, since I would be effectively eliminating the rest of my collection if I can't wear it.
> 
> I do enjoy wearing a single watch for several days or week at a time. However, I don't see myself going monogamous until my collection is down to only one.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this. The point of the one week challenge was to take some time to appreciate the watches you own. By going one month I think it kind of misses the point for all of the collection but one...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, who is up for a little WPAC challenge?
> 
> We've done these before but usually only for a week. So, let's do a "one watch one month" challenge. Anyone up for this? You've got till the end of Sunday to choose the watch.


Been done before last year, I believe ALL by myself, no other takers. Will be starting third week tomorrow with this one and then switch. Will come up one week short this time.

Love the depth in those min. markers.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thanks! Well, I've been rather solid eversince I started with watches with the Railmaster being my 'luxury' watch and the rest was WIS. It's always the thought 'you don't need more than one great watch' and the reality of essentially wearing that one all the time, that keeps me sane - well halfway. ;-)
> 
> Thank you! Yes, that's why it's still here. It was my first biggest love and the design is watch-perfection for me. It would have been the Explorer if I hadn't preferred this Railmaster. This was the one I planned to grow old with, until my friend said one day 'I have a Sub for you at the bank.'
> 
> ...


Keep the omega out of your rotation, and out of view somewhere for at least one month, and then see how you feel. If you can live without it for one month, not missing it significantly, then put it on the chopping board. Else keep it. That's a strategy that has worked great for me


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Welcome to all the new members. For those who don't know after selling off the last 30 watches the beginning of last year I have been living with three but mostly wearing one. This year I have bought and straight away returned three I thought would compliment the Hami I wear daily and give it a break. So I am back to one watch. However I do present for bashing the one I ordered today from the UK of all places where I got .73 for each US dollar. Anyway it has a white face and big date and is 40mm my max. Strange I would have to buy a Timex from the UK but it was not available here in the US. Not sure how old a model it is surely been discontinued for awhile. On a classic expansion bracelet too. So while I wait for it to arrive. Get your popcorn put on your bashing caps and have at it. This should be very easy compared to the Tudor and other nice watches that can be a challenge to bash. This one should be a piece of cake.
> 
> Timex Classic Men's Watch Expansion Strap Big Date White Dial T2N302 BNIB
> 
> ...


I want to like it but it looks kindergarten like. Great for learning how to count to 11 and introducing 2 digits to the repertoire.

Go vintage with a Timex like this, Dynabeat, accurate, tough, as heck and some great looking finds out there at great prices if you take the time. Don't know about BIG date though.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> 3000 posts on WUS and its time for that summer break I promised myself. I'll only post a new ad or two and bump what's already there. No facebook groups, Instagram pics and stuff either.
> 
> Settling into the new job. Enjoying the World Cup on my new home entertainment center, funded by watch sales. You may have read the running joke on how Seiko divers can make you sell your couch on Craigslist for the next fix; I plan to turn this around and sell a couple of Seiko divers for a new couch.
> 
> So be good y'all and nice to one another (not you Sinner!). I'll be back come September.


Nice! Enjoy your summer break, will be here when you come back with hopefully not many new "friends".


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Currently at the vet's office with my Chihuahua. Since I walked in, I searched, initiated, negotiated and paid for a watch for sale here. So yeah I have some work to do. But $60 won't kill my watch fund


It's not about killing the watch fund or not. Was this a well considered purchase?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Temptations before bashing, eh?

Okay, here goes.

I'm tempted to (soon-ish) sell off the CW C65 and get an NTH sub in it's place. 
Reasons:
- automatic is more convenient for daily driver
- date would be a plus
- NTH (automatic, bezelled, dated) daily driver would mean I could also let go of the Seals C, leading to an effectively 2->1 reduction.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> Temptations before bashing, eh?
> 
> Okay, here goes.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I will be no help here. I think the NTH is a superior watch and recommended swap. It is one for one (or maybe even 2:1), so you're not moving backwards. I might get smacked for saying so and being an enabler here, and I probably deserve it.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> It's not about killing the watch fund or not. Was this a well considered purchase?


This was one of the critical things for me to understand when I began this abstinence attempt. It's not the cost of the watch that is important - it is the continuing chase that is the problem. One of my big issues was I was chasing bargains, and any time I could find a new watch with a Swiss Movement for under $500, I was all over it. That turned into an obsession, and I was only able to break free once I realized what it was.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> I'm with you on this. The point of the one week challenge was to take some time to appreciate the watches you own. By going one month I think it kind of misses the point for all of the collection but one...


The one week challenge was initially proposed for the purpose you state in addition to help brake the obsession about choosing what watch to wear everyday and multiple times p/day. To take the mind off watches for a while longer. If we want to stop buying watches, focus on something else. Thus purchase control is my motto in the hobby.

One thing you gain from wearing a watch, that you really like for a month or longer (you will find which one if you try, but this is a mindset change that takes time and occurs gradually, and some have no desire for such.) is 1. you realize it is possible to be satisfied wearing one watch for a long time, and 2. you start thinking about new additions as being less necessary and desirable since they will infringe on your enjoyment of the one(s) you really like to wear.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Temptations before bashing, eh?
> 
> Okay, here goes.
> 
> ...


As an owner of an NTH I can't really bash it. 
The price is fair and nearly a steal if you get it at a pre-order price, it is the most comfortable watch I own, and the lume is fantastic.
They come in so many varieties that you could get one that is a bit more sporty (Scorpène) or dressy/unique (Barracuda/Nazario).


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> The one week challenge was initially proposed for the purpose you state in addition to help brake the obsession about choosing what watch to wear everyday and multiple times p/day. To take the mind off watches for a while longer. If we want to stop buying watches, focus on something else. Thus purchase control is my motto in the hobby.
> 
> One thing you gain from wearing a watch, that you really like for a month or longer (you will find which one if you try, but this is a mindset change that takes time and occurs gradually, and some have no desire for such.) is 1. you realize it is possible to be satisfied wearing one watch for a long time, and 2. you start thinking about new additions as being less necessary and desirable since they will infringe on your enjoyment of the one(s) you really like to wear.


Ah alright, I guess that does make sense.

But am still with doc on this; I have a collection to wear them. Not my game, but more power to you!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm not as bad as Kramer, but there's no way I could wear just one watch for a month if I own more than one watch. The truth is I don't want to. I bought more than one watch to enjoy more than one watch. For me, abstaining from new buying does not correlate with wearing one watch for a month (or vice versa). That kind of denial would actually increase my desire to buy new watches, since I would be effectively eliminating the rest of my collection if I can't wear it.
> 
> I do enjoy wearing a single watch for several days or week at a time. However, I don't see myself going monogamous until my collection is down to only one.
> 
> ...


Why not try it? What have you got to lose? Nothing really, your other watches will still be there at the end of it and who knows you might actually enjoy it and come to a deeper appreciation of one watch.......

......its not like I'm suggesting you don't eat for a month or hold your breath for a day.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

One step (watch) closer to 2018 abstinence. Pre purchase complete, time for the post purchase.

Another one for the herd, I don't hoard them I herd them like a good shepherd.

Wears remarkably small for a 43.4mm, more like a 41 I would say.

As always all bash and criticism is welcome. I probably won't bite back, but if I do don't cry like a baby.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Temptations before bashing, eh?
> 
> Okay, here goes.
> 
> ...


Seems like a good reduction, but think it through for a month or so. It caught your attention now, but will it be able to hold your attention for a month?

Don't be impulsive because of time pressure of pre order. In any case if I understood correctly there will be a next round of the same subs later on


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Net -3 watches since Jan 1 so I'm ok


OK?

OK He Says!

What the hell did he just say?? Am I hearing things? Why did you even join this corps that I love you weak little thing?

Garden Variety he says? You mean like a garden variety sissy who needs to buy a watch even though his poor dog needs medical care?

Only $60 yeah right, suck it up and get serious! Just what I'd want, another watch I couldn't get rid of unless I took it to Salvation Army and donated it, nice move bowels.

Now take your garden variety Seiko Field and go post on 'What Do You Have Incoming" because you are a disgrace to WPAC


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ard, you bring back some fond memories. Maybe there's hope for 2018 after all. :-d Not for me though!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ah alright, I guess that does make sense.
> 
> But am still with doc on this; I have a collection to wear them. Not my game, but more power to you!


Oh come on, it's what you'd have done before you found WUS. I spent 10 years wearing the same watch, I wasn't a gibbering wreck at the end of it. Come on show me you've got some balls (figuratively not literally please......). Do you think your other watches will get lonely, start crying in the box?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Temptations before bashing, eh?
> 
> Okay, here goes.
> 
> ...


Its just an excuse to buy another watch, so you've lived without an NTH sub and suddenly the other watches just aren't good enough? What you need to ask yourself is why you started considering this as an idea.....

NTH subs are good but not at the price they are new, as well the bracelet is sub par IMHO as well as the clasp.



ConfusedOne said:


> As an owner of an NTH I can't really bash it.
> The price is fair and nearly a steal if you get it at a pre-order price, it is the most comfortable watch I own, and the lume is fantastic.
> They come in so many varieties that you could get one that is a bit more sporty (Scorpène) or dressy/unique (Barracuda/Nazario).


Don't encourage him FFS o|


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

usclassic said:


> ...
> This one should be a piece of cake.
> 
> Timex Classic Men's Watch Expansion Strap Big Date White Dial T2N302 BNIB
> ...





Hornet99 said:


> Dial looks somewhat off balance with date and logo crammed on at the top. That's all I've got.....





X2-Elijah said:


> 0 and 1 in the date window are not even aligned to each other...





Wimads said:


> I get it, you like big dates. But of all pretty executions of that complication you choose this - its not just that it is cheap (that's all fine) but the whole design looks cheap. Its just meh.





PetWatch said:


> I want to like it but it looks kindergarten like. Great for learning how to count to 11 and introducing 2 digits to the repertoire.


Yo, the date is da problem. It looks graphical out of place. Given the Timex logo to the top, they should have placed it above the 6. Squeezing it between the logo and the squares for the 12 tilts the symmetry too much and leaves you with a too naked lower half on a design that is already minimalistic.

However, executed and framed they way they did it here, it looks as if you had poorly build yourself a flip alarm clock and glued it onto Mum's kitchen wall clock.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh come on, it's what you'd have done before you found WUS. I spent 10 years wearing the same watch, I wasn't a gibbering wreck at the end of it. Come on show me you've got some balls (figuratively not literally please......). Do you think your other watches will get lonely, start crying in the box?


I get the point that Petwatch made, but the whole aim of it is not what I am aiming for personally. I'm not in WPAC to check out of the hobby, I'm here to keep it in check. 
I don't have 7 watches in the box to not wear 6 of them. I purposely consolidated and evaluated my collection to this amount, each watch filling its own role and that is how I intend to wear them. I keep track of my wearing habits to see if that evaluation strokes with reality. Wearing a watch for 1 month does not fit within that intention, so I don't see the point in doing it.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ard said:


> OK?
> 
> OK He Says!
> 
> ...


Lighten up, Francis.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I get the point that Petwatch made, but the whole aim of it is not what I am aiming for personally. I'm not in WPAC to check out of the hobby, I'm here to keep it in check.
> I don't have 7 watches in the box to not wear 6 of them. I purposely consolidated and evaluated my collection to this amount, each watch filling its own role and that is how I intend to wear them. I keep track of my wearing habits to see if that evaluation strokes with reality. Wearing a watch for 1 month does not fit within that intention, so I don't see the point in doing it.


I never said anything about checking out (Hotel California anyone......). Fair enough if I can't persuade you..........


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh come on, it's what you'd have done before you found WUS. I spent 10 years wearing the same watch, I wasn't a gibbering wreck at the end of it. Come on show me you've got some balls (figuratively not literally please......). Do you think your other watches will get lonely, start crying in the box?


Needless to say I'm in. I'm going with the Hamilton '68 (date/time not set):


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I get the point that Petwatch made, but the whole aim of it is not what I am aiming for personally. I'm not in WPAC to check out of the hobby, I'm here to keep it in check.
> I don't have 7 watches in the box to not wear 6 of them. I purposely consolidated and evaluated my collection to this amount, each watch filling its own role and that is how I intend to wear them. I keep track of my wearing habits to see if that evaluation strokes with reality. Wearing a watch for 1 month does not fit within that intention, so I don't see the point in doing it.


Yeah this is pretty much how I feel now. WPAC has served its purpose for me which is why I'm not subscribing to it's structures any more. I'll say hello from time to time but nothing horological related from me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Needless to say I'm in. I'm going with the Hamilton '68 (date/time not set):
> 
> View attachment 13303103


Good lad TJ :-!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh come on, it's what you'd have done before you found WUS. I spent 10 years wearing the same watch, I wasn't a gibbering wreck at the end of it. Come on show me you've got some balls (figuratively not literally please......). Do you think your other watches will get lonely, start crying in the box?


Lol yesss, i wore my Fossil for 8 years every day, decided well let me get a new watch to replace it and here we are, went through 50-60 watches in 2 years, did not have 1 for more than 6 months. I have a problem that I need to solve fast.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Keep the omega out of your rotation, and out of view somewhere for at least one month, and then see how you feel. If you can live without it for one month, not missing it significantly, then put it on the chopping board. Else keep it. That's a strategy that has worked great for me


Thx! 

In fact I have no rotation. I always wear the Sub - as I did with the Railmaster the years before - and my Turtle get's only mounted when I comes to doing sports and the A-13A just occasionally when it's a nice match o my outfit or when I know that my work at customers will be a bit tougher. Though I don't baby my Sub in any way, the A-13A serves a beater then.
I'm keeping the Railmaster in a simple drawer with my other watches and don't notice it really, even when I grab for a different watch. And it got no more than one day of wristtime with March. If I wouldn't have the romantic and historic bond with it, it would be a simply thing to kiss it good-bye. Probably I'll directly sell the Maen and keep the Railmaster as my second bracelet watch.



georgefl74 said:


> 3000 posts on WUS and its time for that summer break I promised myself. I'll only post a new ad or two and bump what's already there. No facebook groups, Instagram pics and stuff either.
> 
> Settling into the new job. Enjoying the World Cup on my new home entertainment center, funded by watch sales. You may have read the running joke on how Seiko divers can make you sell your couch on Craigslist for the next fix; I plan to turn this around and sell a couple of Seiko divers for a new couch.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for the new job and have a great time anyway! b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah this is pretty much how I feel now. WPAC has served its purpose for me which is why I'm not subscribing to it's structures any more. I'll say hello from time to time but nothing horological related from me.


The letter of the rules have always seemed like a fantasy based on a dream to me, not to take anything away from a great idea. The active hobbyist who can, and want to adhere to it are few and far between, and needless to say regardless of intentions expressed here, pretty much absent from this thread.

Learning how to appreciate more what we have, evaluate and thoroughly consider any new purchases is the most valuable thing to gain from this thread, not whether we can unwilling force ourselves to abstain from purchasing for a long period of time. If we can learn to make judicious purchases under control, most or all of the watch problems we came here for will be solved. This is where I concentrate my efforts.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Lol yesss, i wore my Fossil for 8 years every day, decided well let me get a new watch to replace it and here we are, went through 50-60 watches in 2 years, did not have 1 for more than 6 months. I have a problem that I need to solve fast.


Welcome! So what have you learned?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ard said:


> Do any of you girls have any questions?


Yes, please, Sir! 

This section of your reply ...



Ard said:


> DO you know how that reads to someone with a normal life? How bout this, Oh my aching a$$!


... made me think. The context was my Railmaster and I came here with a Sub also, but after all the WPAC is at the 'Affordables' here.

I saw a Tudor Chrono here some weeks ago and the North *** - ;-) - yesterday and anyway, the basic problem of constantly thinking about new watches is mine too and I simply love the 'please bash ...' disposition here. With all this I somehow skipped the 'affordable' precondition in my mind, when I subscribed here.

So, I ask this not specifically Ard but the WPAC in general: Is my membership valid at all?

(I'm not lonely or desperate, so feel free to bash me!)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Why not try it? What have you got to lose? Nothing really, your other watches will still be there at the end of it and who knows you might actually enjoy it and come to a deeper appreciation of one watch.......
> 
> ......its not like I'm suggesting you don't eat for a month or hold your breath for a day.


It's just not what I am into this hobby for. Even as a teenager, when digital watches were the new thing and everybody had to have one, I had to have three. I worked my job at McDonald's and saved my money until I could afford them. 10 years ago, when I was into Rolexes, I couldn't just have one. As cool as the stainless steel Submariner is, I got sick of wearing it every day. I guess I get bored easily, and I would rather wear no watch than wear the same watch every day.

I realize this is just me, and I'm not trying to bring anybody else down with me. Just giving a reason as to why I wouldn't participate in the month-long challenge. It sounds like a great thing for those who are up for it.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> The letter of the rules have always seemed like a fantasy based on a dream to me, not to take anything away from a great idea. The active hobbyist who can, and want to adhere to it are few and far between, and needless to say regardless of intentions expressed here, pretty much absent from this thread.
> 
> Learning how to appreciate more what we have, evaluate and thoroughly consider any new purchases is the most valuable thing to gain from this thread, not whether we can unwilling force ourselves to abstain from purchasing for a long period of time. If we can learn to make judicious purchases under control, most or all of the watch problems we came here for will be solved. This is where I concentrate my efforts.


Well, the rules have always been aspirational haven't they? The watch buying is an addiction and like addicts we all have difficulty weaning ourseours off the drug. EverytEver else you've said I tend to agree with......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, please, Sir!
> 
> This section of your reply ...
> 
> ...


As far as I am concerned a WIS with a watch purchasing problem is a WIS with a watch purchasing problem.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It's just not what I am into this hobby for. Even as a teenager, when digital watches were the new thing and everybody had to have one, I had to have three. I worked my job at McDonald's and saved my money until I could afford them. 10 years ago, when I was into Rolexes, I couldn't just have one. As cool as the stainless steel Submariner is, I got sick of wearing it every day. I guess I get bored easily, and *I would rather wear no watch than wear the same watch every day.*
> 
> I realize this is just me, and I'm not trying to bring anybody else down with me. Just giving a reason as to why I wouldn't participate in the month-long challenge. It sounds like a great thing for those who are up for it.
> 
> Doc Savage


Who are you trying to fool? No you wouldn't. :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, please, Sir!
> 
> This section of your reply ...
> 
> ...


Its in the affordable section cause that's where I've always felt comfortable, so started it here. Can you imagine posting this in F2?! Anyway, anyone is welcome, what you've got in your collection doesn't matter......

......is your membership valid? Of course it is if you want to abstain from purchasing watches. The problem is that recently we've had a slip in standards (and I'll include myself in that), but I'm sure we'll get back on track soon.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yo, the date is da problem. It looks graphical out of place. Given the Timex logo to the top, they should have placed it above the 6. Squeezing it between the logo and the squares for the 12 tilts the symmetry too much and leaves you with a too naked lower half on a design that is already minimalistic.
> 
> However, executed and framed they way they did it here, it looks as if you had poorly build yourself a flip alarm clock and glued it onto Mum's kitchen wall clock.
> 
> ...


All good. Like the clock above the blackboard at my elementary school. I'm am a bit off kilter so no problem with the date, at least I will be able to see it. Hope I can handle the polished case though. If I do like it I may do a second hand alignment surgery or removal.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It's just not what I am into this hobby for. Even as a teenager, when digital watches were the new thing and everybody had to have one, I had to have three. I worked my job at McDonald's and saved my money until I could afford them. 10 years ago, when I was into Rolexes, I couldn't just have one. As cool as the stainless steel Submariner is, I got sick of wearing it every day. I guess I get bored easily, and I would rather wear no watch than wear the same watch every day.
> 
> I realize this is just me, and I'm not trying to bring anybody else down with me. Just giving a reason as to why I wouldn't participate in the month-long challenge. It sounds like a great thing for those who are up for it.
> 
> Doc Savage


Ok, don't wear a watch for a whole month then..... b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> All good. Like the clock above the blackboard at my elementary school. I'm am a bit off kilter so no problem with the date, at least I will be able to see it. Hope I can handle the polished case though. If I do like it I may do a second hand alignment surgery or removal.


I'll give it a month before you flip it.........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, let's try a different topic for discussion........

My question is; can you be satisfied with a cheap watch? USC's recent purchase got me thinking about this..... 

So, that might require a definition of what is cheap and that varies for everyone and so I'm not going to bother putting a figure on it. Generally you see a pattern with WIS, at least in f71, and that is starting off on the cheaper favourites and slowly moving up the brands and price brackets until there is grail watch (Submariner is a classic example) in their sights. Do people just naturally find a comfortable position and stop? I certainly have.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Welcome! So what have you learned?


Just for starters, that I am addict and maybe a retard who gets a rush from buying and anticipating new pieces and ignoring what I have. And I have build out the collection where I love each piece. 
Well anyhow, I sold my Sharkmaster to fund my TSAR as I said I would before joining WPAC. My collection is now 3 x Helson SD40s(black, blue and brass), scurfa ms18, nth nacken and TSAR.
I deleted watchrecon app, i unsubscribed from 180ish treads on WUS.
I am going to commit and wear the TSAR for a month (on different straps) and I will not buy another watch this year.

To answer the question above, I would not wear a watch at a build level below SKX or any Citizen Eco Drive, which I think everyone can afford to buy between $100-150.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> My question is; can you be satisfied with a cheap watch?


Absolutely. My only criteria is what already applies to my cheapest one which is the Turtle and all my other watches anyway: It must be from someone who traditonally makes watches or is really dedicated to that - no matter if it's a big or micro company or a single person. Or in other words: It must be 'more' than - sorry for the stereotype - the run-of-the-mill no-name chinese cheapo you find in supermarkets or fashion-stores.

Or in other words: It must be 'the real thing'. And it should have a minimum basic overall quality, inside as outside and in my case it should have it's own original design. I could happily live with for example an SKX if I had to.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, let's try a different topic for discussion........
> 
> My question is; can you be satisfied with a cheap watch? USC's recent purchase got me thinking about this.....
> 
> So, that might require a definition of what is cheap and that varies for everyone and so I'm not going to bother putting a figure on it. Generally you see a pattern with WIS, at least in f71, and that is starting off on the cheaper favourites and slowly moving up the brands and price brackets until there is grail watch (Submariner is a classic example) in their sights. Do people just naturally find a comfortable position and stop? I certainly have.


Not a problem, I still have a Swiss Army Renegade that is a very fine watch. Light, thin, only about 37mm and quartz. Pretty darn accurate and never leaked so yes I could live with that one.

Now if there was a way to get fair prices for my Carrera and Aquaracer that's another issue in itself. Do I need $5,000.00 worth of wrist watches to wear? Absolutely not! Was I somehow influenced by this website to upgrade from the old Aquaracer quartz I had worn for years....... probably at the root of it. And what of the 1998 Link I wore for 12 years? I gave it to my brother and bought a Carrera for 2 thousand dollars, are you kidding me?

Here's the only justification I can offer, I bought and sold many watches using my meager skills I repaired some of them. I made a profit off of the lot, even the Steinhart! I had modded it and when I decided that it looked like a wall clock strapped to my wrist they were out of stock! How lucky can you get? I paid 350 for it and sold for $455.00. I kept all the watch money separate and bought the 2 Tag Heuer watches with a total of $50.00 out of my actual pocket in both. I did well.

I tried to sell the carrera shortly after I got it because I felt foollish. I felt even more foolish when some joker from this forum offered me $650.00 for it to "Take it off my hands". It was 3 months old!

I replied, I ask for his address and offered to just send him a check for 2K so he could buy one like an honest man. He didn't reply to me.

So I wore the Carrera, I grew accustomed to it and forgot about buying it. My little slush fund is gone. I'm not going to buy and sell another 20 watches, so I am done.

If anyone would pay a fair price for my watches I would wear the Swiss army and then put the few thousand toward a new boat motor. I'm re-powering my boat next year to the tune of $12,000.00 so wasting any money on watches is not a possibility. Yes I just said "wasting".


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, don't wear a watch for a whole month then..... b-)


LOL I did it for 3 years! 2014 - 2017.

Doc Savage


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Good lad TJ :-!


Thanks brother Hornet! Solidarity, WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> ...My question is; can you be satisfied with a cheap watch? USC's recent purchase got me thinking about this..... .


When I got back into watch buying, I set an upper limit of $1,500. I am completely happy with what I have in this range. Assuming this qualifies as cheap, the answer is yes 

Doc Savage


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, let's try a different topic for discussion........
> 
> My question is; can you be satisfied with a cheap watch? USC's recent purchase got me thinking about this.....
> 
> So, that might require a definition of what is cheap and that varies for everyone and so I'm not going to bother putting a figure on it. Generally you see a pattern with WIS, at least in f71, and that is starting off on the cheaper favourites and slowly moving up the brands and price brackets until there is grail watch (Submariner is a classic example) in their sights. Do people just naturally find a comfortable position and stop? I certainly have.


Quite so dear sir. I'd pick a Seiko or a Citizen and be quite content. My dear parents have both worn a Citizen and Seiko for over a decade each: Each watch still pristine (sans some hairline scratches), both run optimally, neither serviced. The only issue that's come up so far is a broken hinge on a bracelet. Neither watch has been worn particularly gently.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Just for starters, that I am addict and maybe a retard who gets a rush from buying and anticipating new pieces and ignoring what I have. And I have build out the collection where I love each piece.
> Well anyhow, I sold my Sharkmaster to fund my TSAR as I said I would before joining WPAC. My collection is now 3 x Helson SD40s(black, blue and brass), scurfa ms18, nth nacken and TSAR.
> I deleted watchrecon app, i unsubscribed from 180ish treads on WUS.
> I am going to commit and wear the TSAR for a month (on different straps) and I will not buy another watch this year.
> ...


Addict and retard, lol, speaking for myself you're in good company here. Don't beat yourself over this, you are addressing the problem head on and have taken some good concrete steps to remedy things. I think you'll do great as long as you stay on track. You love what you have so there is no need to look any further any time soon. Take the time to get to know and enjoy what you have, the one month challenge is a great step in that direction. Good idea to change straps in order to keep it interesting, though I would caution on rotating straps for the sake of trying another, if you are enjoying the one that is on keep it on for a while. This constant change is what we need to stop, so that the never ending chase doesn't become a habit that is required for satisfaction, or in many or our cases a habit that must be broken and replaced with another means of satisfaction.

This is not a one step process, it is a gradual process of progression.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> When I got back into watch buying, I set an upper limit of $1,500. I am completely happy with what I have in this range. Assuming this qualifies as cheap, the answer is yes
> 
> Doc Savage


Sorry, I meant spending $50 on a watch and being happy (as a WIS).


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, let's try a different topic for discussion........
> 
> My question is; can you be satisfied with a cheap watch? USC's recent purchase got me thinking about this.....
> 
> So, that might require a definition of what is cheap and that varies for everyone and so I'm not going to bother putting a figure on it. Generally you see a pattern with WIS, at least in f71, and that is starting off on the cheaper favourites and slowly moving up the brands and price brackets until there is grail watch (Submariner is a classic example) in their sights. Do people just naturally find a comfortable position and stop? I certainly have.


I certainly could be satisfied with a cheap watch. I started out collecting cheap russians, and still have a seagull st-5 I bought for 70 euro. My G-shock was €45, and certainly enjoyable. 
There certainly is a step up in quality I can appreciate in more expensive watches. Especially north from ~€200 the quality difference is very noticeable, which is what I do tend to gravitate towards right now. But in the end it is the design that matters most to me, not the quality (though a reliable movement is the lower bar, chinese mushroom mechanicals won't get in anymore).
750 is the most I've spent and think I won't ever spend beyond 800, unless my financial situation improves significantly. (My Union is more than that, but was a gift)

But like i said, design matters. In case of USC's timex, honestly to me the design just oozes its low price point...
Seiko 5 on the other hand is an example of a cheap watch that I can appreciate. The small dressy pieces look great and can be had for €50-100. The quality is noticeably of a lesser standard, but the movement is reliable and the designs are nice and don't give away the low value.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I certainly could be satisfied with a cheap watch. I started out collecting cheap russians, and still have a seagull st-5 I bought for 70 euro. My G-shock was €45, and certainly enjoyable.
> There certainly is a step up in quality I can appreciate in more expensive watches. Especially north from ~€200 the quality difference is very noticeable, which is what I do tend to gravitate towards right now. But in the end it is the design that matters most to me, not the quality (though a reliable movement is the lower bar, chinese mushroom mechanicals won't get in anymore).
> 750 is the most I've spent and think I won't ever spend beyond 800, unless my financial situation improves significantly. (My Union is more than that, but was a gift)
> 
> ...


I bought a Tiger Concept watch once, the quality was terrible and that was a real turn off. Same for Parnis watches,they feel cheap.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I bought a Tiger Concept watch once, the quality was terrible and that was a real turn off. Same for Parnis watches,they feel cheap.......


I guess its about expectations 
I don't expect a perfect execution when buying a cheap watch. If the design is good, I can live with imperfections. The minimum bar for me is that its doing what its supposed to do: telling time without breaking down.

Edit: the one parnis I owned didn't meet that bar btw. One hand of the subdials came off and fell into the skeleton movement.... Still have it laying around for if I ever want to get into watch making, and need a movement to practice on  However, if it wasn't for the failed movement, the watch was otherwise nice enough. It's probably too big for my current preference, but other than that I'd gladly wear it again if it functioned properly.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Wimads said:


> But like i said, design matters. In case of USC's timex, honestly to me the design just oozes its low price point...
> Seiko 5 on the other hand is an example of a cheap watch that I can appreciate. The small dressy pieces look great and can be had for €50-100. The quality is noticeably of a lesser standard, but the movement is reliable and the designs are nice and don't give away the low value.


Yeah! I mean look at this:









(Source:#3)

That's the SNXS79. Has the 7S26 mechanical movement (the same as the SKX features btw), which is a trucker and they do it in several colors ... black, blue, silver-grey, gold, bi .... And it comes with a visually really nice bracelet, which is rattly and a bit sharp along the edges, but hey, street prices are under 100 dollars new. I had one, but sold it due to no wristtime.

You don't have to be rich to afford quality and style and especially for providing such gems 'for the people' I have to give up for Seiko.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry, I meant spending $50 on a watch and being happy (as a WIS).


Oops, sorry.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Rush hour at our nearest Beach







yes I had a watch on but really that isn't important


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> My question is; can you be satisfied with a cheap watch?


If I'm being honest, I don't think so. Not at the under $50 price point anyway. Under $100? Maybe, but probably not.

Case in point, the Timex Weekender. Love the design. I'm on my third. First one was much earlier on in my WIS journey and at the time I felt it was a little too small for me. I gave it to a nephew who loves it. Some time later I bought a second Weekender. Gave that one to my son when I replaced it with a more expensive weekender, aka a Shinola Runwell (different topic but it was a great deal). After selling off the Shinola (at a nice profit) I bought a third Weekender. Hardly gets worn. Why? I can't help but look at it and think there is something better that doesn't have the flaws of the Weekender. Something actually made of steel, with sapphire, and that doesn't tick so loud that people ask what that noise is. At $20 is the Weekender a good watch? Absolutely. Take away the "at $20" from that question, and my answer is no, it's not. It's just a cheap watch.

I'll likely end up giving this Weekender away as well, but for now it's staying. I wear it once every few weeks or so mainly as a vehicle for natos. But every time I wear it I can't help but notice it's flaws and think about what should take its place...next year (hopefully. Btw, I'm welcome to suggestions on that if anyone wants to chime in.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Spartan247 said:


> If I'm being honest, I don't think so. Not at the under $50 price point anyway. Under $100? Maybe, but probably not.
> 
> Case in point, the Timex Weekender. Love the design. I'm on my third. First one was much earlier on in my WIS journey and at the time I felt it was a little too small for me. I gave it to a nephew who loves it. Some time later I bought a second Weekender. Gave that one to my son when I replaced it with a more expensive weekender, aka a Shinola Runwell (different topic but it was a great deal). After selling off the Shinola (at a nice profit) I bought a third Weekender. Hardly gets worn. Why? I can't help but look at it and think there is something better that doesn't have the flaws of the Weekender. Something actually made of steel, with sapphire, and that doesn't tick so loud that people ask what that noise is. At $20 is the Weekender a good watch? Absolutely. Take away the "at $20" from that question, and my answer is no, it's not. It's just a cheap watch.
> 
> I'll likely end up giving this Weekender away as well, but for now it's staying. I wear it once every few weeks or so mainly as a vehicle for natos. But every time I wear it I can't help but notice it's flaws and think about what should take its place...next year (hopefully. Btw, I'm welcome to suggestions on that if anyone wants to chime in.


Well said. Same for me.

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Rush hour at our nearest Beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what beach looks like in Scotland!?

FFS...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> That is what beach looks like in Scotland!?
> 
> FFS...


Prefer that to this.....









.....our nearest beach looks like this










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> If I'm being honest, I don't think so. Not at the under $50 price point anyway. Under $100? Maybe, but probably not.
> 
> Case in point, the Timex Weekender. Love the design. I'm on my third. First one was much earlier on in my WIS journey and at the time I felt it was a little too small for me. I gave it to a nephew who loves it. Some time later I bought a second Weekender. Gave that one to my son when I replaced it with a more expensive weekender, aka a Shinola Runwell (different topic but it was a great deal). After selling off the Shinola (at a nice profit) I bought a third Weekender. Hardly gets worn. Why? I can't help but look at it and think there is something better that doesn't have the flaws of the Weekender. Something actually made of steel, with sapphire, and that doesn't tick so loud that people ask what that noise is. At $20 is the Weekender a good watch? Absolutely. Take away the "at $20" from that question, and my answer is no, it's not. It's just a cheap watch.
> 
> I'll likely end up giving this Weekender away as well, but for now it's staying. I wear it once every few weeks or so mainly as a vehicle for natos. But every time I wear it I can't help but notice it's flaws and think about what should take its place...next year (hopefully. Btw, I'm welcome to suggestions on that if anyone wants to chime in.


Makes me wonder if we'd kept all the watches we'd ever bought and had to choose a small collection from them whether we'd end up with something different to what we have now?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Makes me wonder if we'd kept all the watches we'd ever bought and had to choose a small collection from them whether we'd end up with something different to what we have now?


Interesting question, Hornet. I'm betting we would.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Interesting question, Hornet. I'm betting we would.
> 
> Doc Savage


I'm not so sure, but some of the smaller size watches (that were sold for bigger ones) might have stayed......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> That is what beach looks like in Scotland!?
> 
> FFS...


What else would it look like? Sand sea and sky. Maybe I should have included an obligatory horse shot


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Makes me wonder if we'd kept all the watches we'd ever bought and had to choose a small collection from them whether we'd end up with something different to what we have now?


I don't think so. If I think of all watches I sold, I don't think I would buy any of them again if I had to start a collection from scratch. The only one I might give another shot is the Helson sharkdiver - but then not the same version I owned.
A third of the watches were sold because of size - I know my preferred sizes now so I won't consider those again. Another third got sold because they were too classical/dressy - i discovered I love the look in pictures, but it doesn't fit my style. The last third didn't get wrist time for less evident reasons, but safe to say they just were not to my taste in person.

My tastes have evolved, but not so drastically that some of my first watches would now be up for consideration again. Rather I would say, maybe my tastes didn't change that much at all, I just became more aware of them through WUS, and what I bought and sold early on just were mistakes out of ignorance of my own tastes.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> What else would it look like? Sand sea and sky. Maybe I should have included an obligatory horse shot


Is she wearing a Seiko? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> What else would it look like? Sand sea and sky. Maybe I should have included an obligatory horse shot


Erm..


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Makes me wonder if we'd kept all the watches we'd ever bought and had to choose a small collection from them whether we'd end up with something different to what we have now?


I don't think mine would be different at all. Every watch I've sold was because I didn't bond with it for one reason or another. Size, color, accuracy, style and a number of other reasons led to it not getting worn enough to keep it over something else.

I've rebought 3 different watches: the aforementioned Weekender. I sold an SKX007 to buy a 009 which I still have. And I sold an Orient blue Ray II when the 009 arrived and replaced that with a black Ray II which was sold because I found it generic.

For me it's been a quest for that everyday piece that I can wear with anything. A black 3 hander on bracelet. Most of what I've had in the past ended up being too dressy for my taste and I rarely dress up more than chinos and a polo. Once I decided on quality over quantity I sold off over half my collection and have a BB41 on order. I don't regret letting a single one go.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, let's try a different topic for discussion........
> 
> My question is; can you be satisfied with a cheap watch? USC's recent purchase got me thinking about this.....
> 
> So, that might require a definition of what is cheap and that varies for everyone and so I'm not going to bother putting a figure on it. Generally you see a pattern with WIS, at least in f71, and that is starting off on the cheaper favourites and slowly moving up the brands and price brackets until there is grail watch (Submariner is a classic example) in their sights. Do people just naturally find a comfortable position and stop? I certainly have.


Good question and yup, definitely an observable pattern. Having just made the biggest purchase of my WIS-life I'd like to think I've topped out, but then again I once thought I'd never spend more than $200 CAN on a watch and here we are.

One thing I'll say is that the more watches I experience, the less appealing many luxury brands are. I was at an Oris event in town last week and after handling a variety of their pieces the Rolex someone handed me to check out didn't seem that special. Does that mean I've plateaued in terms of price bracket? Probably not long term, but I think there's a point where the massive increase in msrp that isn't commensurate with an equivalent increase in quality (insert standard "intangibles of the luxury brand" disclaimer here) just make me uncomfortable.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Good question and yup, definitely an observable pattern. Having just made the biggest purchase of my WIS-life I'd like to think I've topped out, but then again I once thought I'd never spend more than $200 CAN on a watch and here we are.
> 
> One thing I'll say is that the more watches I experience, the less appealing many luxury brands are. I was at an Oris event in town last week and after handling a variety of their pieces the Rolex someone handed me to check out didn't seem that special. Does that mean I've plateaued in terms of price bracket? Probably not long term, but I think there's a point where the massive increase in msrp that isn't commensurate with an equivalent increase in quality (insert standard "intangibles of the luxury brand" disclaimer here) just make me uncomfortable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Twice I've considered a serious consolidation and the purchase of a luxury watch, but the Oris 65 was the only one I felt gave vfm for me personally. Omega, Rolex, Tag and Tudor were lovely but the additional hike in price didn't feel justified to me.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Twice I've considered a serious consolidation and the purchase of a luxury watch, but the Oris 65 was the only one I felt gave vfm for me personally. Omega, Rolex, Tag and Tudor were lovely but the additional hike in price didn't feel justified to me.......


Agree with both of you completely.

In my earlier collection phase, I was all about Rolexes and Omegas. But anymore, I just don't see the value per dollar for those watches. I know they tend to hold their value pretty well, but as far as value for the dollar spent, I just don't see it.

I realize other people do see value in it, and I have absolutely no problem with that. More power to them. This is purely a personal aesthetic.

Doc Savage


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, let's try a different topic for discussion........
> My question is; can you be satisfied with a cheap watch?


Yes! Although only to a certain extent. For example I don't think I would be too satisfied with owning a cheap $10 quartz watch for the rest of my life, but I could still see myself and others enjoying a Seiko Diver for the rest of their lives. As Doc and others have said you begin to lose the value of a watch after a certain price point and you begin paying more for things in a watch that would not matter as much (precious materials, in-house movements, hand finishing, etc.). I personally think that you begin to lose value for a watch purchase past $1,500, but a diver like the SKX007 offers similar features to watches WAY above its price point (original design, in-house movement). Speaking of the SKX007 I plan to begin 1 month of wearing this watch starting today.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Yes! Although only to a certain extent. For example I don't think I would be too satisfied with owning a cheap $10 quartz watch for the rest of my life, but I could still see myself and others enjoying a Seiko Diver for the rest of their lives. As Doc and others have said you begin to lose the value of a watch after a certain price point and you begin paying more for things in a watch that would not matter as much (precious materials, in-house movements, hand finishing, etc.). I personally think that you begin to lose value for a watch purchase past $1,500, but a diver like the SKX007 offers similar features to watches WAY above its price point (original design, in-house movement). Speaking of the SKX007 I plan to begin 1 month of wearing this watch starting today.
> 
> View attachment 13305423


Good watch for the month......|>


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Is she wearing a Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Neigh


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Erm..


Meh we have plenty of those type of beaches too. But they're boring - you don't find good stones shells or stuff on those 







Luskantyre - Harris Scotland. Busy when three people on it ?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

On the cheap watch question, got one more thought to add.

Sometimes I feel I get more enjoyment out of my cheaper watches, simply because I worry less about them. Its not like I baby my more expensive watches, but I have noticed I cringe just a bit more than I do with the cheaper ones, when I bang into something.
Secondly, aside from the vintage watches I owned, the Citizen NY0040 is the first watch I got pre-owned. And I notice that because it has some wear already, its actually very liberating to wear. Getting a lot of joy out of it. 
Talking about the 1 watch per month thing - still opposed to intentionally committing to that - but unintentionally I've been wearing the NY0040 since I got it, which is 2 weeks already (one interruption with the Union during my graduation defense earlier this week). Though some honeymoon phase thing might be going on here as well, so the above statements could be nuanced a bit in that light.

Also I did just mention my graduation defence - meaning I graduated with a 9 last Tuesday! (Still recovering from the party last friday..)
The funny thing is, I'm suddenly doubting a bit about the exeption watch I stated before as a graduation present. I have had the Hamilton Open Heart in mind for this for a long time. I am not doubting I will love that watch, it's been sort of a grail since I got into watches (when €600 for a watch was still grail territory). But I am doubting if I should spend that much right now.... My friends gift me €200 budget for a watch, I thought I would bridge the remaining €400 myself. But with the whole WPAC thing and recent consolidation going on, it seems not to make much sense to splurge beyond what my friends gift me.

Not sure if or not I'll regret not getting the watch I lusted after for so long. Maybe I should see about the possibilities in cancelling my preorder of the Catalina, to fund the Hamilton. I have netted zero on expenses on watches till now; it would be nice if I can maintain that with the graduation watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> On the cheap watch question, got one more thought to add.
> 
> Sometimes I feel I get more enjoyment out of my cheaper watches, simply because I worry less about them. Its not like I baby my more expensive watches, but I have noticed I cringe just a bit more than I do with the cheaper ones, when I bang into something.
> Secondly, aside from the vintage watches I owned, the Citizen NY0040 is the first watch I got pre-owned. And I notice that because it has some wear already, its actually very liberating to wear. Getting a lot of joy out of it.
> ...


Firstly congratulations on graduating :-!. What was the subject BTW?

Regarding the decision on the Hamilton, I'd go for cancelling the Catalina and purchase the one you have been lusting after. If its supposed to mark the your graduation then make it count as something you'll keep and treasure......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, so for the one-watch-one-month (OWOM) challenge we have:


Me
ConfusedOne
TJ Boogie
DuckaDiesel
PetWatch?
Ard
old father thames?

Anyone else? Post a wrist shot tomorrow and when you feel like it give an update of thoughts, etc.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Firstly congratulations on graduating :-!. What was the subject BTW?
> 
> Regarding the decision on the Hamilton, I'd go for cancelling the Catalina and purchase the one you have been lusting after. If its supposed to mark the your graduation then make it count as something you'll keep and treasure......


Ya that might be the best route. Not sure what watch gauge's policies are on that subject though, will mail the guy.

Graduated from a product design master; in layman's terms, the subject was the design and human experience of dynamic light/shadow patterns. Attached picture is a prototype I created. Video in following link might clarify dynamic effect a bit more 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rho90q0yz2t0yel/Video5.8.mp4?dl=0


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, so for the one-watch-one-month (OWOM) challenge we have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can call me Bernd. 

Honestly, that would no challenge for me: My Railmaster has seen almost no wristtime for months unless for one or two romantic moments, the Sportsman none since last summer.
I'm wearing my Sub everyday. I would only have to 'forget' about the A-13A from time to time and the challenge would make me biking to and swimming in the public bath without a watch, as I use my Turtle for that. Technically I could wear my Sub of course, but that is just too much swinger-club style for me. ;-)

Of course I'm willin' to take part out of solidarity to the only club I'm in, but it wouldn't be really fair.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, so for the one-watch-one-month (OWOM) challenge we have:
> 
> 
> Me
> ...


I have just cancelled the order for the Timex or at least requested the cancellation so I am in with the Hami for a month.

Possibly some Mondaine bashing in the near future.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I have just cancelled the order for the Timex or at least requested the cancellation so I am in with the Hami for a month.


Should be easy one for you then USC :-!

.......why did you cancel the order then?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Erm..


Erm ... nowhere Seikos nor horses! <|



Spartan247 said:


> For me it's been a quest for that everyday piece that I can wear with anything. A black 3 hander on bracelet.


Funny on my side, I have that "_everyday piece that I can wear with anything. A black 3 hander in bracelet_". It was my Railmaster for years and recently it has become the old Sub and I wear that watch everyday and I never questioned it.
My purchasing syndrome was constantly looking for other watches I don't need, because they will neiter replace my main guy nor my beater and always get wristtime near zero. It's crazy.



ConfusedOne said:


> As Doc and others have said you begin to lose the value of a watch after a certain price point and you begin paying more for things in a watch that would not matter as much (precious materials, in-house movements, hand finishing, etc.). I personally think that you begin to lose value for a watch purchase past $1,500, but a diver like the SKX007 offers similar features to watches WAY above its price point (original design, in-house movement).


The reason I love my Turtle so much - apart from being a great watch with a gorgeous design anyway - is that prices are so down, that selling it is just not worthwhile. It's a no-brainer to buy and a no-brainer to keep.



Wimads said:


> Also I did just mention my graduation defence - meaning I graduated with a 9 last Tuesday! (Still recovering from the party last friday..)


b-)|>



Wimads said:


> Sometimes I feel I get more enjoyment out of my cheaper watches, simply because I worry less about them. Its not like I baby my more expensive watches, but I have noticed I cringe just a bit more than I do with the cheaper ones, when I bang into something.


Yeah! I often feel the love for my Turtle when I grab it because I'm out for heavy banging. I sometimes even give it a kiss on the dial as I also occasionally happen to kiss my other watches cause I enjoy them so much. (Will be heading to the 'True Confessions' thread after this post.)

Some weeks ago I was the wedding photographer for a great friend of mine and later at the party I heavily banged a metal frame of a chair with my Sub's bracelet. I was cursing heavily inside and couldn't wait to check it when the photo-moment was gone. Fortunately I couldn't find any damage, but I needed a cigarette and while smoking I wondered if I had been worried as much if I had my Turtle mounted instead.
In the end, yes, almost, as I care for my watches anyway, be it a beater or something very precious.



usclassic said:


> I have just cancelled the order for the Timex or at least requested the cancellation so I am in with the Hami for a month.


Bravo! Now I get why bashing purchases makes sense! :-!



usclassic said:


> Possibly some Mondaine bashing in the near future.


Puh ... I'd simply steal a station clock from any railroad building instead.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Should be easy one for you then USC :-!
> 
> .......why did you cancel the order then?


well I found out they were here in the states in a number of varieties, just no longer available here and shipping/customs was going to kill any chance of decent flip or return and it is just a Timex that retailed for $54 and sold as low as $20. Missed the boat there. Did learn a lot about the history of the company which was interesting.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> well I found out they were here in the states in a number of varieties, just no longer available here and shipping/customs was going to kill any chance of decent flip or return and it is just a Timex that retailed for $54 and sold as low as $20. Missed the boat there. Did learn a lot about the history of the company which was interesting.


And now its a Mondaine?! Why are you even here USC, do you actually even try to resist?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Erm ... nowhere Seikos nor horses! <|
> 
> Funny on my side, I have that "_everyday piece that I can wear with anything. A black 3 hander in bracelet_". It was my Railmaster for years and recently it has become the old Sub and I wear that watch everyday and I never questioned it.
> My purchasing syndrome was constantly looking for other watches I don't need, because they will neiter replace my main guy nor my beater and always get wristtime near zero. It's crazy.
> ...


Well here in the US they don't use them. But that gave me a thought that it would be perfect for my Christmas model train setup.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> And now its a Mondaine?! Why are you even here USC, do you actually even try to resist?


I seem to be the one without any purchases...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.resistance is futile

Mondaine - no not really but when the right big date comes along all bets are off.

Feel great the seller agreed to cancel. Free, no incoming, money coming back, and another month with the Hami. Life is good. That's why I am here.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I have worn cheap quartz digital watches under $50 in the past for some time without any issues, could be perfectly happy again making one of those my only watch, but simply don't want to at this point. That was a time when I liked watches as I do now but didn't obsess over them to the same degree. 

I believe that from $50-100 you can find the most value p/dollar you'll find in any watch in terms quality, finish, robustness, accuracy and precision, uniqueness, provided you are willing to choose a quartz watch. I'm thinking in the order of a Bulova 262khz when on sale, but also Citizen's, Seiko's and other non WIS watches like Wenger's etc.

Probably at around $500-$800 you can find a watch that will compare to multi thousand $ ones. There's a ton of value to be found from $100-$500 too. Once you get into the multi thousand $ you get the minute attention to detail, craftsmanship and materials to take it that extra step into the realm of exclusivity, this is attractive to many who not only value these attributes, but the many also become caught up in the aura and cachet that surrounds such products. I think the aura part in particular is something that an enthusiast must be careful not to fall for in terms of justifying a purchase, as I frequently see on WUS, unless this is a desired quality.


One Month Challenge, only three weeks for me. Hope you can all do it. It will be very impressive Hornet, you've come a long ways.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> *I seem to be the one without any purchases..*.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.resistance is futile
> 
> Mondaine - no not really but when the right big date comes along all bets are off.
> 
> Feel great the seller agreed to cancel. Free, no incoming, money coming back, and another month with the Hami. Life is good. That's why I am here.


I realize this is WPAC where Reality and Fantasy collide. USC you purchase one watch after another. You just don't keep them for more than a couple days. More power to you if this keeps you the onewatchguy with another 2-3 that don't count, which is typical of onewatchguys on here. (As I recall you have more than one, otherwise please correct me.)


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Yep, this is one watch for me for a month.
In the past when I would wear one watch for a month or so, I would get tempted to sell some watches off. I guess I have to get it in my head that it is ok if watches sit for a while, they wont go bad lol. After all I only have 6 total.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yep, this is one watch for me for a month.
> In the past when I would wear one watch for a month or so, I would get tempted to sell some watches off. I guess I have to get it in my head that it is ok if watches sit for a while, they wont go bad lol. After all I only have 6 total.


I bought one Erikas strap. I like it but I find it the fiddliest mofo on the planet to engage the hook into the keeper. Is there a technique - if so please share.








Edit I think the one in your pic is actually a marine nationale


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, NTH Catalina is cancelled - very quick response from Watch Gauge. PayPal ate €20 in conversion rates though... Guess I'll see that as my "falling off the wagon" penalty. 
So now enough money to fund the exception, without adding cash to the collection. Dubbing whether I should take a shot at bargaining a discount at the local AD, or just go straight to grey market.
Love to support the local AD in this case, since he's actually an actual watch maker doing his work downstairs, running a shop above it; not the typical chain store with sleazy sales guys.. But nevertheless he's of course still charging msrp.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

This is obviously a lost cause...……………… For some, not myself, I'm good here how bout you Hornet?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> I realize this is WPAC where Reality and Fantasy collide. USC you purchase one watch after another. You just don't keep them for more than a couple days. More power to you if this keeps you the onewatchguy with another 2-3 that don't count, which is typical of onewatchguys on here. (As I recall you have more than one, otherwise please correct me.)


I have only one watch - otherwise how could I call myself onewatchguy?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I bought one Erikas strap. I like it but I find it the fiddliest mofo on the planet to engage the hook into the keeper. Is there a technique - if so please share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am used to it now so its actually simple. Press the keeper down with your thumb and pull the hook and it will connect.
Tried to take the pics for reference.
I actually want to order the one you have for my TSAR, it will go perfectly with black and red on the dial.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

usclassic said:


> I have only one watch - otherwise how could I call myself onewatchguy?


I'm going to trust you. I also respect that you have not discussed 'loving' a watch or espoused nicknames for your watch. I can also tell by your avatar picture that you probably don't change the strap of your watch to match your belt, shoes or slacks. Myself, I am not what we could call a slave to fashion unless I am dressed as a fishing guide at which time I'm decked out in the best. Aside from that I don't worry too much about my watch dial color complementing my outfit...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

Oh the watches we don't count, I have 3. Two are not worth the postage or trouble of selling them and the third is a custom Talachulitna River watch with a very good movement and my surname printed under a Bartleet Salmon hook on the dial. The watches I wear are worthless but the Tal watch will go to someone who will appreciate it after I'm gone.

I'll be back, I'm going to go take boudoir photos of my watches, show yours, what do you have incoming...&#8230;. Shop for a life not another watch people!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I have only one watch - otherwise how could I call myself onewatchguy?


Not to be pedantic but you recently posted a photo with TWO watches on your wrist. I believe one was one of those quick returns so maybe you are a onewatchguy for most of the time. Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you say some posts back that you own more than one watch, possibly only wear one? Not picking on you USC, you are certainly ahead of the pack in terms of how many watches you have, I just thought it was interesting that last year's onewatchguy, well, really wasn't when it came down to the count.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ard said:


> I'm going to trust you. I also respect that you have not discussed 'loving' a watch or espoused nicknames for your watch. I can also tell by your avatar picture that you probably don't change the strap of your watch to match your belt, shoes or slacks. Myself, I am not what we could call a slave to fashion unless I am dressed as a fishing guide at which time I'm decked out in the best. Aside from that I don't worry too much about my watch dial color complementing my outfit...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> Oh the watches we don't count, I have 3. Two are not worth the postage or trouble of selling them and the third is a custom Talachulitna River watch with a very good movement and my surname printed under a Bartleet Salmon hook on the dial. The watches I wear are worthless but the Tal watch will go to someone who will appreciate it after I'm gone.
> 
> I'll be back, I'm going to go take boudoir photos of my watches, show yours, what do you have incoming...&#8230;. *Shop for a life not another watch people!*


OK I'm ready, how do you do that? Haven't heard that expression.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I bought one Erikas strap. I like it but I find it the fiddliest mofo on the planet to engage the hook into the keeper. Is there a technique - if so please share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find using mine slightly awkward Rusty, but after a while it becomes easy.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> This is obviously a lost cause...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; For some, not myself, I'm good here how bout you Hornet?


I'm, for a change, in a good place with watches Ard........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ard said:


> This is obviously a lost cause...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; For some, not myself, I'm good here how bout you Hornet?


If you're aiming at me amongst others with this.. we don't all have the same exact intentions within this club Ard. The execution might not have been flawless, but in the end when it comes down to it I actually did stay within my own set limits for this game, and doing better than those limits actually considering pulling the NTH from pre-order.

If you're bothered by ppl discussing watches they love... Well this is still a watch forum. If I was aiming at stopping the whole watch obsession rather than keeping it all in check, I would have been long gone from here...


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Not to be pedantic but you recently posted a photo with TWO watches on your wrist. I believe one was one of those quick returns so maybe you are a onewatchguy for most of the time. Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you say some posts back that you own more than one watch, possibly only wear one? Not picking on you USC, you are certainly ahead of the pack in terms of how many watches you have, I just thought it was interesting that last year's onewatchguy, well, really wasn't when it came down to the count.


Let's go with the designation one-and-a-half-watch-guy for usc.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Armida A12 reporting for 1 months duty......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> I bought one Erikas strap. I like it but I find it the fiddliest mofo on the planet to engage the hook into the keeper. Is there a technique - if so please share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are a bit awkward to fit onto, basically "pinching" the keeper upwards (perpendicular to skin) helps.

I also found that strap to be *much* more comfortable when worn "nato"-wise, with the keeper on the outside of the arm near the 12 o'clock... Like so:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I seem to be the one without any purchases...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.resistance is futile
> 
> Mondaine - no not really but when the right big date comes along all bets are off.
> 
> Feel great the seller agreed to cancel. Free, no incoming, money coming back, and another month with the Hami. Life is good. That's why I am here.


Alright then USC, why don't you formulate it like this: when the right big date comes along, that will be your exception.

So that doesn't mean, when any big date comes along! You just said yourself, the mondaine isn't really it, so don't buy it. You know you'll sell it/return it.

I think it's safe to say you're not really trying to remain a one watch guy. The fact that you still are doesn't detract from all the attempts at adding a second watch. Don't pretend you are trying...

Just admit you are looking for a second watch. Set a goal for this year - the exception that the rules allow - so at least you have an objective to work towards and are honest with yourself. I'm sure that will help to not buy and return every other watch that comes along on the way to that goal. And it might even help not buying anything, in case that one ultimate big date does not turn out to exist outside of your mind.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have shot the exception for this year.

This bad MF came back to me.

But...

I have sold almost all of my watches.

Even the ones at home are for sale. So

SOTC at the moment:

CW C65 Trident Classic

Casio A163 (I think)

Casio F91W

Rest is for sale.

So.. It will be easy task to have a month watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yes, I am used to it now so its actually simple. Press the keeper down with your thumb and pull the hook and it will connect.
> Tried to take the pics for reference.
> I actually want to order the one you have for my TSAR, it will go perfectly with black and red on the dial.


Useful . Thanks for that


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I have shot the exception for this year.
> 
> This bad MF came back to me.
> 
> ...


Sinner I'm surprised at this. A CW just didn't seem to be a watch you'd buy.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Its got all you need.

Reliable movement? Check

Tough? Check (it is actually C60 diver without bezel. Screwdown crown, caseback, 4 mm sapphire on top, and ratcheting clasp)

Quirky? Check (wave dial, onion and sword hands... Turkish style)


Legible? Check (wave dial actually reduces glare, contrast is great, lume on dial and hands is decent)


Universal? Check



.......




Okay, I am making excuses. It was a good deal.

Actually I owned this same watch (not the C65 but this C65. This same watch) few years ago. Sold it... It came back at lower price with extra bracelet on top for Free.


But... I did already say a year ago that this could be "exit watch".

So it just came by accident.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Its got all you need.
> 
> Reliable movement? Check
> 
> ...


I refuse to even comment.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

LOL


Well.. In nutshell.

It was my intention from day one I joined WPAC. Watches just became burden.

It could have been Seiko 5 as far as I am concerned. This was a sure shot, since I already know what is it about. And as strange as it seems,it is good watch.

Design is marmite, but it works for me.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> LOL
> 
> Well.. In nutshell.
> 
> ...


Owned several CW. Sold them all. Decent watches. Couldn't fault them. Still sold them all. I doubt it's your exit watch. Enjoy it while you keep it for the next owner


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Owned several CW. Sold them all. Decent watches. Couldn't fault them. Still sold them all. I doubt it's your exit watch. Enjoy it while you keep it for the next owner


You... You...

Oh shut up and let me enjoy my smugness for a while


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Erika makes some of the comfiest straps I've ever worn. I'm not really a national guy, they never fit me that well and that leftover foldover section looks weird to my eye. The Erika's straps are super adjustable and give every watch I've tried them on a cool look, especially my humble Casio MDV106 where it now resides semi permanently.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> You... You...
> 
> Oh shut up and let me enjoy my smugness for a while


Basher no likey when he's the bashee?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, so for the one-watch-one-month (OWOM) challenge we have:
> 
> 
> Me
> ...


I'm in!

If my OWOM piece sells before the end of the month does that still count? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Did I stutter??

Do I speak Afrikaans?

Im in. With Cward

And I also put a month challenge:

Since it will be in everyday, bash it. Hard. I am sure there will be some hilarious bashes.. Have fun girls and Boys... This one is on me..

Here it is in case you for got what is it about..


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Armida A12 reporting for 1 months duty......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you already have like a 2 week start wearing the Armida? 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Did I stutter??
> 
> Do I speak Afrikaans?
> 
> ...


Ok 

I'll start with a few light observations. The dial thinks it's Omega, the polished centre links think they are GMT master, the hands don't know what they are and are way too short and stubby (maybe they ran out of the correct sized ones) and the date window needs to be more towards the edge of the dial. More observational than a bash but it doesn't work for me. They sell them every 3 months with 50% discount for a reason I guess


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Good... Good... But you can do better.

Bring it on, now is the right time for all the bashes in the last 2 years. Pay back, baby..


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Good... Good... But you can do better.
> 
> Bring it on, now is the right time for all the bashes in the last 2 years. Pay back, baby..


I think as the resident basher you should contribute to the bashing in your own incomparable style. Don't hold back now


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

sinner777 said:


>


This is actually a very nice looking watch from them.
I just hate Cward period.
Hands look like spoon, knife and fork.
I always wondered if Christopher put his date of birth on the case back? Or maybe he will when he changes the logo for the 3rd time to Christopher Jeffrey Ward the 4th.
Polished center-link makes any watch look cheap.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Don't you already have like a 2 week start wearing the Armida?
> 
> Doc Savage


Yep, but then 6 weeks wearing the same watch is hardly a hardship, especially when it is this nice.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Did I stutter??
> 
> Do I speak Afrikaans?
> 
> ...


You've picked such an anodyne watch it's difficult to know what to say Sinner at a glance it could be any brand. Have you lost all sense of taste and style? What has happened to the Sinner we known and love? Is it that you're now an executive and have decide that you need something commensurate with your role? Something that says I'm boringly predictable........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think as the resident basher you should contribute to the bashing in your own incomparable style. Don't hold back now


Well... Brits have a great sense of humor.

They are the only ones that can make a mi of sword, onion, waves and fishing gear with straight face.

And persuade a Croat to wear it.

In a strange way turkish soap operas are a big thing over here.

I could easily imagine a turkish version of James Bond with this on wrist.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Well... Brits have a great sense of humor.
> 
> They are the only ones that can make a mi of sword, onion, waves and fishing gear with straight face.
> 
> ...


Turkish James Bond? Cypriot maybe


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Alright then USC, why don't you formulate it like this: when the right big date comes along, that will be your exception.
> 
> So that doesn't mean, when any big date comes along! You just said yourself, the mondaine isn't really it, so don't buy it. You know you'll sell it/return it.
> 
> ...


Interesting to be transparent I went back looking at the purchases for this year 2018 at which time I owned three watches. Jan 17 was the Phoibos 007 Great White, March 4 was the Citizen AU1040, and April 17 the Hamilton H76565835. Also I have bought and returned/cancelled three watches. So technically speaking my exception(s) are used up for the year. Though I wasn't settled down until the Hami and then the Hami bracelet. So my WPAC year started April. So then it comes down to does a cancelled order count as a purchase and does a purchase and return count as a purchase? Trials and failures but on the bright side the Hami remains. Perhaps at this point I should just stop looking at watches altogether and there would be no further chance of a purchase. With that you may not be hearing from me...&#8230;.well at least a month. Like you say my perfect watch may only exist in my head yet I have been too willing to try compromises. Maybe by now I learned my lesson....finally. Be content with what you have. I shall try.

then again it may be hopeless

SPC155P1









never owned a chrono


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Turkish James Bond? Cypriot maybe


You found my photo from FB!?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Interesting to be transparent I went back looking at the purchases for this year 2018 at which time I owned three watches. Jan 17 was the Phoibos 007 Great White, March 4 was the Citizen AU1040, and April 17 the Hamilton H76565835. Also I have bought and returned/cancelled three watches. So technically speaking my exception(s) are used up for the year. Though I wasn't settled down until the Hami and then the Hami bracelet. So my WPAC year started April. So then it comes down to does a cancelled order count as a purchase and does a purchase and return count as a purchase? Trials and failures but on the bright side the Hami remains. Perhaps at this point I should just stop looking at watches altogether and there would be no further chance of a purchase. With that you may not be hearing from me...&#8230;.well at least a month. Like you say my perfect watch may only exist in my head yet I have been too willing to try compromises. Maybe by now I learned my lesson....finally. Be content with what you have. I shall try.


"(...)does a cancelled order count as a purchase and does a purchase and return count as a purchase?(...)"
Yes. Regardless of if you returned/cancelled the purchase, the initial intent of keeping that watch was there (why else would you buy it). So there and then, when you hit the buy button, you failed your resolve. I'll say its still better realizing the mistake afterwards and being consequent enough to repair it is still a step forward. But ideally the purchase shouldn't have been made in the first place.

If its that hard to resist it, then probably staying away from the stuff is the best solution  I can truly see a positive difference in the way you regard that Hamilton compared to the previous purchases, so I'd say it should be the right watch to do this with  
If you decide to stay away indeed, good luck to you! But truly stay away from everything watch related; don't want to see you back here in a month needing to confess three other returned purchases... (Or worse yet, not returned, for the lack of bashing....)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> "(...)does a cancelled order count as a purchase and does a purchase and return count as a purchase?(...)"
> Yes. Regardless of if you returned/cancelled the purchase, the initial intent of keeping that watch was there (why else would you buy it). So there and then, when you hit the buy button, you failed your resolve. I'll say its still better realizing the mistake afterwards and being consequent enough to repair it is still a step forward. But ideally the purchase shouldn't have been made in the first place.
> 
> If its that hard to resist it, then probably staying away from the stuff is the best solution  I can truly see a positive difference in the way you regard that Hamilton compared to the previous purchases, so I'd say it should be the right watch to do this with
> If you decide to stay away indeed, good luck to you! But truly stay away from everything watch related; don't want to see you back here in a month needing to confess three other returned purchases... (Or worse yet, not returned, for the lack of bashing....)


Thanks but see the edit now









hopeless as I said never owned a chrono


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

or better in black?









no the Hami is black so white is better for me


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sooo I had $60 Rakuten points and they have a 20% off coupon today and I bought lamps lol and Not a watch which I would usually do when I was in a situation like this before.
I would have bought a $200 watch for $100 and be happy briefly only to flip it in a month after wearing it 5 times, but not today.
Told my wife to pick something instead of me browsing for hours to pick a watch just because.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> or better in black?
> 
> View attachment 13308279
> 
> ...


Oh no. You got the white Hami and didn't like it, why will this be any better? Why don't you just wear the Hamilton for a month and stop looking, enjoy the watch and try it on straps? But for goodness sake just stop looking for a stupid ass big date watch......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sooo I had $60 Rakuten points and they have a 20% off coupon today and I bought lamps lol and Not a watch which I would usually do when I was in a situation like this before.
> I would have bought a $200 watch for $100 and be happy briefly only to flip it in a month after wearing it 5 times, but not today.
> Told my wife to pick something instead of me browsing for hours to pick a watch just because.


:-!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> or better in black?
> 
> View attachment 13308279
> 
> ...


Ok, so why are you still actively searching for watches usc? Maybe this is a good moment for self reflection..
What are you pushing from your mind when you're obsessing over watches?
If you're not aware of whats underneath of it, try this: Every time you find yourself obsessing over watches, simply try to notice it. Don't judge it, don't question it, don't rationalize it; simply notice it, acknowledge it, let it be, and say to yourself: there is watch obsession right now.
Each time it happens you'll notice it sooner. Each time it happens you'll be more aware of it. If you're conscious about it, the more times it happens, the clearer the pattern will get. 
Once you recognize the pattern and the underlying reasons, you can start to deal with it - or not, completely up to you of course.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Day 2: Didn't do much yet, but I still appreciate this watch for how good of a value it is. Only headache was getting the day and date window in correct working order and it is largely the reason I prefer no-date watches. With a no-date watch all I have to do is set the time and its ready to go! With a watch like this it requires I set the time, set both day and date windows, pray that they don't change around lunch time, and pray that the correct language day is showing. Maybe I am overthinking it, but that is why I largely prefer wearing a no-date watch despite the fact that a day date window offers more utility. Regardless here is my pic for the day.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok, so why are you still actively searching for watches usc? Maybe this is a good moment for self reflection..
> What are you pushing from your mind when you're obsessing over watches?
> If you're not aware of whats underneath of it, try this: Every time you find yourself obsessing over watches, simply try to notice it. Don't judge it, don't question it, don't rationalize it; simply notice it, acknowledge it, let it be, and say to yourself: there is watch obsession right now.
> Each time it happens you'll notice it sooner. Each time it happens you'll be more aware of it. If you're conscious about it, the more times it happens, the clearer the pattern will get.
> Once you recognize the pattern and the underlying reasons, you can start to deal with it - or not, completely up to you of course.


To take up myself on this, I did notice an obsessive pattern myself today. I am looking to get my graduation watch. I now exactly which I want; yet I still managed to turn it into an obsession.
There is two versions around - the older one which has a no decoration on the lower bridge visible through the dial, and a slightly newer version that has pearlage decorations there - both have the exact same reference number. I know the local shop has the decorated version I want; gray market it will be a gamble what I'll get. I figured with low enough gray market price I could live without the pearlage. So I went hunting for the lowest possible price, taking into account international shipping costs, plausible customs charges, shipping times, etc. 
You can see where this became obsessive....

I should just be an oblivious non-wis and go to the local shop and get what I want without the hassle. I can try for a bargain, but anyway already have 200 gift money in the pocket and cash from the cancelled NTH in my paypal account, I shouldn't care.

"I notice there is watch obsession right now".

And breathe.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> You found my photo from FB!?


You've gone viral mate


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> or better in black?
> 
> View attachment 13308279
> 
> ...


You're talking with yourself again..... think of all those hands that might not align - then there's the fact the white and black could be on leather or bracelet or both - might be time to step towards the light.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Bought a watch today

But I have enough so I didn't buy it for me - my wife is now happy owner of a wee bit of bling bling from 1989


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You're talking with yourself again..... think of all those hands that might not align - then there's the fact the white and black could be on leather or bracelet or both - might be time to step towards the light.....


He stepped towards the light with the solar powered watch and the light meter. Remember how that turned out........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> He stepped towards the light with the solar powered watch and the light meter. Remember how that turned out........


True. Maybe if he turns out all the lights..... maybe unplug the pc too.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> ..... maybe unplug the pc too.....


That would be a good first step.........


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So I went to the department store today to look at the chronos in person rather than buy online and return. By the way in my defense the first "purchase" the white dial Lancaster big date, they sent the wrong watch. So that disappointment parleyed into the next two failed purchases. Anyway, what I found was that looking at the real watches in the store instead of pictures on line proved to be a great deterrent to any watch purchase. But I really need some bashing on that white dial big date Seiko. My plan has been and still is to have a quartz watch so I could give the 2824-2 a rest for a month or two at a time. I don't want to have it serviced so for less than the price of the service I am trying to find a big date quartz battery only I can live with. So tell me why the Seiko SPC155P1 is not it.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

usclassic said:


> ... but when the right big date comes along all bets are off.


Et voilà, my friend, forget that cluttered Seiko ... here's the watch to finally ease your pain and end your search:









No more excuses - forever abstinent™!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Et voilà, my friend, forget that cluttered Seiko ... here's the watch to finally ease your pain and end your search:
> 
> View attachment 13308687
> 
> ...


Wouldn't I then need a watch for the time?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Wouldn't I then need a watch for the time?


Who needs the time. As long as you know what day it is!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> True. Maybe if he turns out all the lights..... maybe unplug the pc too.....


Right so I went to the department store today...&#8230;..it is a lot easier to look and not buy there.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Who needs the time. As long as you know what day it is!


So you think I should buy that one then.....probably would end up returning, then again no worries about sync to time.gov - 20 minutes fast? 50 minutes slow in five hours? who cares, I'll just meet you tomorrow. Guess that would be around midnight.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Did I stutter??
> 
> Do I speak Afrikaans?
> 
> ...


No need to, being that you are a self professed semi pro flipper it will take care of itself soon enough. Do you even have a watch left over from the start of WPAC?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> So I went to the department store today to look at the chronos in person rather than buy online and return. By the way in my defense the first "purchase" the white dial Lancaster big date, they sent the wrong watch. So that disappointment parleyed into the next two failed purchases. Anyway, what I found was that looking at the real watches in the store instead of pictures on line proved to be a great deterrent to any watch purchase. But I really need some bashing on that white dial big date Seiko. My plan has been and still is to have a quartz watch so I could give the 2824-2 a rest for a month or two at a time. I don't want to have it serviced so for less than the price of the service I am trying to find a big date quartz battery only I can live with. *So tell me why the Seiko SPC155P1 is not it.*


IT IS the one! Buy the darn thing, what difference does it make? You can't keep a watch for a couple of years anyways.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> IT IS the one! Buy the darn thing, what difference does it make? You can't keep a watch for a couple of years anyways.


OK thanks, I just bought a used one. End of drama...&#8230;.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Don't you feel better already! If you ever need another just give a shout out ;-)............. You may need help keeping it after you get it, so give us a chance to praise it. Not every purchase needs to be bashed, as a matter of fact in some cases we need to start doing the opposite when someone tries to sell in order to end this flip sell off mentality. How else can a habitual flipper have a chance to abstain!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Day 2 with the Sinn EZM3.......yawn...... I'm not feeling any itch to change yet. But this will be harder for me due to the lack of some bling.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

So it’s been about a month since I joined up here at WPAC. No purchases officially although I have downsized from 14 to 6 in a little more than that time and have ordered a grail as was my intention from the consolidation, my exception if you will. 

I’ve kept up with the thread everyday, offered a few comments here and there and have come away with one general observation. Some of y’all buy a lot of watches for people trying to abstain. I mean buy all you want, it’s your money and you don’t have to justify it to anyone but yourself. God knows I’M as guilty as anyone, this why I’m here. But it seems a lot like WPC to me. Just sayin. 

Carry on.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Spartan247 said:


> So it's been about a month since I joined up here at WPAC. No purchases officially although I have downsized from 14 to 6 in a little more than that time and have ordered a grail as was my intention from the consolidation, my exception if you will.
> 
> I've kept up with the thread everyday, offered a few comments here and there and have come away with one general observation. Some of y'all buy a lot of watches for people trying to abstain. I mean buy all you want, it's your money and you don't have to justify it to anyone but yourself. God knows I'M as guilty as anyone, this why I'm here. But it seems a lot like WPC to me. Just sayin.
> 
> Carry on.


Glad you've got it all figured out.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Day 2 with the Sinn EZM3.......yawn...... I'm not feeling any itch to change yet. But this will be harder for me due to the lack of some bling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely pure-tool (and attractive in that capacity)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TJ Boogie said:


> Definitely pure-tool (and attractive in that capacity)


Thanks. It was a 1:1 trade for the Monta. So a vastly different approach to a field/military watch. I won't go into all the reasons for the trade but it was a multifaceted decision since my first choice was to sell the Monta. Trading was an audible called at the last minute.

No matter though, I like it.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Day 2 with the Sinn EZM3.......yawn...... I'm not feeling any itch to change yet. But this will be harder for me due to the lack of some bling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the legibility on the date window? Always liked the look of these, but wondered if the red on black would be difficult to read.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RLextherobot said:


> How's the legibility on the date window? Always liked the look of these, but wondered if the red on black would be difficult to read.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That would be a yes. Yes it is difficult to read at a quick glance. I think the difficulty is more from the small size of the date window rather than the red on black text.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks. It was a 1:1 trade for the Monta. So a vastly different approach to a field/military watch. I won't go into all the reasons for the trade but it was a multifaceted decision since my first choice was to sell the Monta. Trading was an audible called at the last minute.
> 
> No matter though, I like it.


Fantastic trade, very nice.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> That would be a yes. Yes it is difficult to read at a quick glance. I think the difficulty is more from the small size of the date window rather than the red on black text.


Wait, there's a date window? I don't even see one to begin with...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is a better shot


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Glad you've got it all figured out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Just making an observation.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Spartan247 said:


> Just making an observation.


I was too


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Spartan247 said:


> So it's been about a month since I joined up here at WPAC. No purchases officially although I have downsized from 14 to 6 in a little more than that time and have ordered a grail as was my intention from the consolidation, my exception if you will.
> 
> I've kept up with the thread everyday, offered a few comments here and there and have come away with one general observation. Some of y'all buy a lot of watches for people trying to abstain. I mean buy all you want, it's your money and you don't have to justify it to anyone but yourself. God knows I'M as guilty as anyone, this why I'm here. But it seems a lot like WPC to me. Just sayin.
> 
> Carry on.


Truth be told, for many of us it's about making a select number of sensible purchases, buying under control if you will as opposed to buying just about everything we like or without rhyme or reason, which means watches control us. But this is WPAC, so we all play the pretend game in this ethereal thread between fantasy and reality. It's helpful. It's entertaining. It's WPAC!


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I was too


I don't have it all figured out, but I bet you do.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks. It was a 1:1 trade for the Monta. So a vastly different approach to a field/military watch. I won't go into all the reasons for the trade but it was a multifaceted decision since my first choice was to sell the Monta. Trading was an audible called at the last minute.
> 
> No matter though, I like it.


I'll second you made a good trade.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Crazy thoughts that go through your head when you have worn a watch for too long.

Stopped at a light, hand on steering wheel, watch right in front of my face...... Damn that's nice, I like this watch. What do I need any other ones for??? when I could be happy wearing this watch for a very long time, several years even..... 

Then it's back to my senses. I enjoy wearing and trying out different watches. It's an entertaining hobby. It's a nice distraction from the stress of daily life, relaxing. But you know what? This is not a way to spend a lifetime, as Ard said I need to purchase a new life. Not ready now!!! Though I know that one day I will return to the life I thought I had left behind, a life were I loved watches as much as I do now – without the obsession. I would shop for a watch that I liked, bought it, put it on the wrist and spend the rest of the year(s) enjoying it without thinking of other watches. Aaahh, those were the days!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Truth be told, for many of us it's about making a select number of sensible purchases, buying under control if you will as opposed to buying just about everything we like or without rhyme or reason, which means watches control us. But this is WPAC, so we all play the pretend game in this ethereal thread between fantasy and reality. It's helpful. It's entertaining. It's WPAC!


I think of it as a place for mindful collecting and appreciation that aims to help break the acquisition/flip cycle. It's a thread that means different things to different people.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Day 2 with the Sinn EZM3.......yawn...... I'm not feeling any itch to change yet. But this will be harder for me due to the lack of some bling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another new watch VWG?! :roll:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Don't you feel better already! If you ever need another just give a shout out ;-)............. You may need help keeping it after you get it, so give us a chance to praise it. Not every purchase needs to be bashed, as a matter of fact in some cases we need to start doing the opposite when someone tries to sell in order to end this flip sell off mentality. How else can a habitual flipper have a chance to abstain!


This is seriously messing with my head..........  :-d :roll: :-|


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> So it's been about a month since I joined up here at WPAC. No purchases officially although I have downsized from 14 to 6 in a little more than that time and have ordered a grail as was my intention from the consolidation, my exception if you will.
> 
> I've kept up with the thread everyday, offered a few comments here and there and have come away with one general observation. Some of y'all buy a lot of watches for people trying to abstain. I mean buy all you want, it's your money and you don't have to justify it to anyone but yourself. God knows I'M as guilty as anyone, this why I'm here. But it seems a lot like WPC to me. Just sayin.
> 
> Carry on.


What you also need to remember is that not everyone here is "signed" up fully. Some had slightly different objectives but that were generally aligned with the idea of WPAC.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> No need to, being that you are a self professed semi pro flipper it will take care of itself soon enough. Do you even have a watch left over from the start of WPAC?


Yes..

F91W

Day 2


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> I don't have it all figured out, but I bet you do.


If someone has it figured out please tell me


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Random thought of the day - sell all watches. Buy ONE very nice one. Keep the change. Wear it for a year then sell it and buy another different one. Voila - variety AND abstinence. 







And no - I’m not doing it 🤣


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Random thought of the day - sell all watches. Buy ONE very nice one. Keep the change. Wear it for a year then sell it and buy another different one. Voila - variety AND abstinence.
> 
> And no - I'm not doing it &#55358;&#56611;


Do as I say not as I do eh Rusty? Good idea, but I think I'd just get bored with one watch......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Do as I say not as I do eh Rusty? Good idea, but I think I'd just get bored with one watch......


An idle suggestion. Nothing more. Remember I'm out .


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Big numbers (not date tho )....tick
Get saving USC
I think it qualifies as an exit watch


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Big numbers (not date tho )....tick
> Get saving USC
> I think it qualifies as an exit watch


No, what USC needs is this......










.....works flawlessly with any watch to create a big date.

Problem solved, you're welcome USC 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Random thought of the day - sell all watches. Buy ONE very nice one. Keep the change. Wear it for a year then sell it and buy another different one. Voila - variety AND abstinence.
> 
> And no - I'm not doing it ?


... Bad boy...but it is actually a good idea..

Back on one month challenge..

This thing has spare lume dots. In Green..

Mucus dots, no doubt.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Another new watch VWG?! :roll:


As i said...traded for Monta 1:1

But yes, 2018 has been a rough year. My 3 base pieces have stayed stable but lots of turmoil otherwise. 7 total 
Certainly not a model WPAC member.

I'll go back to my corner now.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> As i said...traded for Monta 1:1
> 
> But yes, 2018 has been a rough year. My 3 base pieces have stayed stable but lots of turmoil otherwise. 7 total
> Certainly not a model WPAC member.
> ...


Being honest I never saw the Monta lasting with you, just didn't seem to "fit" into what I perceive as your tastes........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day 2 (really day 16) and still loving this......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RLextherobot said:


> I think of it as a place for mindful collecting and appreciation that aims to help break the acquisition/flip cycle. It's a thread that means different things to different people.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


So true.

We all join here because we have identified something unhealthy about our watch collecting tendencies. Some want/need complete abstinence. Others are content to reduce the collection size and maintain. Some feel comfortable flipping as long as they maintain their smaller collection size.

Different strokes, for sure.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 2 (really day 16) and still loving this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you're enjoying it so much. Not my cup of tea at all but happiness is all that matters


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Don't you feel better already! If you ever need another just give a shout out ;-)............. You may need help keeping it after you get it, so give us a chance to praise it. Not every purchase needs to be bashed, as a matter of fact in some cases we need to start doing the opposite when someone tries to sell in order to end this flip sell off mentality. How else can a habitual flipper have a chance to abstain!


Very encouraging. So I will be changing my choice for the one month challenge from the Hami to this....

















Those are the sellers pictures. Original strap is unworn. So as long as strap changes are allowed I will give this one a go for the month.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 2 (really day 16) and still loving this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to drink more water to prevent wrist from expanding 
I love the dial colors on these A12s, they have done grey and blue shades perfectly.

Day 3 for me










I am getting an urge to swap to my go to every day black SD40.
I usually wear it most of the time where it does not stop ticking and I squeeze in my other pieces for half a day or so then go back to it.
Then I do the same with my Nacken.
On another note, first time ever I have been completely content with my collection size and its members. Even though I flipped a lot of watches looking back at it it was the only way to find what I like.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Very encouraging. So I will be changing my choice for the one month challenge from the Hami to this....
> 
> View attachment 13310653
> 
> ...


Ok I'm gonna say it. It's a big date BUT the indices are bigger than the date 

This is big date -->


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> You need to drink more water to prevent wrist from expanding
> I love the dial colors on these A12s, they have done grey and blue shades perfectly.
> 
> Day 3 for me
> ...


Doesn't matter how much water I drink when the office aircon has gone haywire again........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Very encouraging. So I will be changing my choice for the one month challenge from the Hami to this....
> 
> View attachment 13310653
> 
> ...


The one month challenge started yesterday USC. Any late entries have to do time and a half to make up......

.......can't quite believe you've bought it. I give up on you, which is somewhat disappointing. I'm going to sob quietly in a corner now.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

After my incident with onion diver I will too.


...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Being honest I never saw the Monta lasting with you, just didn't seem to "fit" into what I perceive as your tastes........


Very true. I probably should have seen that too. I gave it a lot of wrist time over 9 months and that was the conclusion I came to as well. It's a very nice watch just not for me. The Sinn is missing alot of the pizazz of the Monta but it already feels like a better connection. The real test was the entire time I had the Monta for sale, I never had the urge to wear it. O=It was a forgettable piece for me. That's a sure sign of a watch not being a keeper.

On a related note the "fit" issue is what I felt about the SARX when you bought that. I didn't see that as being a piece that would last very long.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> The real test was the entire time I had the Monta for sale, I never had the urge to wear it. O=It was a forgettable piece for me. That's a sure sign of a watch not being a keeper.


When I've sold watches in the past, they've always been put into their box awaiting sale and shipping, out of sight, out of mind. That said, I've never sold a watch I had any doubts about selling. I'm currently letting go of my Seiko SRP313 "Dracula", which is a watch I like a lot, but had to admit to myself wasn't getting any wrist time and was basically redundant in my collection.

Sometimes "liking" a watch just isn't enough.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Very true. I probably should have seen that too. I gave it a lot of wrist time over 9 months and that was the conclusion I came to as well. It's a very nice watch just not for me. The Sinn is missing alot of the pizazz of the Monta but it already feels like a better connection. The real test was the entire time I had the Monta for sale, I never had the urge to wear it. O=It was a forgettable piece for me. That's a sure sign of a watch not being a keeper.
> 
> On a related note the "fit" issue is what I felt about the SARX when you bought that. I didn't see that as being a piece that would last very long.


Now you need to update your sig


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> When I've sold watches in the past, they've always been put into their box awaiting sale and shipping, out of sight, out of mind. That said, I've never sold a watch I had any doubts about selling. I'm currently letting go of my Seiko SRP313 "Dracula", which is a watch I like a lot, but had to admit to myself wasn't getting any wrist time and was basically redundant in my collection.
> 
> Sometimes "liking" a watch just isn't enough.


I do this also.

Quite ironic given his track record that Mr C seems to have mastered abstinence.?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Now you need to update your sig


My signature remains completely out of date as a nostalgic reminder of the journey


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Will do maybe next week.


X2-Elijah said:


> Now you need to update your sig


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Very true. I probably should have seen that too. I gave it a lot of wrist time over 9 months and that was the conclusion I came to as well. It's a very nice watch just not for me. The Sinn is missing alot of the pizazz of the Monta but it already feels like a better connection. The real test was the entire time I had the Monta for sale, I never had the urge to wear it. O=It was a forgettable piece for me. That's a sure sign of a watch not being a keeper.
> 
> On a related note the "fit" issue is what I felt about the SARX when you bought that. I didn't see that as being a piece that would last very long.


We know each other better than we know ourselves!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RLextherobot said:


> Sometimes "liking" a watch just isn't enough.


+100

I ascribe by the motto of buying what you like but keeping what you love. I didnt love the Monta but i did like it alot.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I do this also.
> 
> Quite ironic given his track record that Mr C seems to have mastered abstinence.&#55358;&#56611;


Has he?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Has he?


Well no news is good news right?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> +100
> 
> I ascribe by the motto of buying what you like but keeping what you love.


That's a good way to look at it. I often wonder when I see people talk about 'catch and release' whether it's basically just code for "I have buyer's remorse and am hoping to recoup". How could you ever know if how you feel about a watch after a few hours? A few days or weeks even? I suppose you could make the argument that if you don't feel anything right away chances are slim you'll grow to love a timepiece, but why not take the time to find out?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RLextherobot said:


> That's a good way to look at it. I often wonder when I see people talk about 'catch and release' whether it's basically just code for "I have buyer's remorse and am hoping to recoup". How could you ever know if how you feel about a watch after a few hours? A few days or weeks even? I suppose you could make the argument that if you don't feel anything right away chances are slim you'll grow to love a timepiece, but why not take the time to find out?


In my case, I live 7 hours drive away from any decent ADs. If I want to try on a watch, I have to buy it and have it shipped to me first.

Doc Savage


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

RLextherobot said:


> A few days or weeks even? I suppose you could make the argument that if you don't feel anything right away chances are slim you'll grow to love a timepiece, but why not take the time to find out?


Because time isn't infinite and there's no point in deliberately wasting it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well no news is good news right?


He's been very quiet on WUS generally, so maybe you're right.

........having said that, leopards don't change their spots do they?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> leopards don't change their spots do they?


A leopard never sleeps in the same spot twice.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

As leopard is normal in Romania, I can see the connection.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> He's been very quiet on WUS generally, so maybe you're right.
> 
> ........having said that, leopards don't change their Longines do they?


FTFY


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Srsly where is he?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> As leopard is normal in Romania, I can see the connection.


On Romania







is normal. Close enough to leopard I guess


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RLextherobot said:


> That's a good way to look at it. I often wonder when I see people talk about 'catch and release' whether it's basically just code for "I have buyer's remorse and am hoping to recoup". How could you ever know if how you feel about a watch after a few hours? A few days or weeks even? I suppose you could make the argument that if you don't feel anything right away chances are slim you'll grow to love a timepiece, but why not take the time to find out?


I think you're right and admittedly I've used the same excuse in the past myself. In almost every case of "catch and release" if I had taken the time to really think through my purchase with WPAC techniques I would not have purchased. The Monta was an exception and I really wanted to love it. But it was too refined and nice to be a field watch but not appropriate as a dress watch. So it was a field/tool watch that I babied like a dress watch. It didn't make sense and if I had really thought it through I would have recognized that up front. I do think some of the underdog story of a new brand that was pushing the boundaries of quality and perception into the realms of the big boys, had influenced me as well. Not a good logic but it's the ugly truth.

Also some guys that I really respected had a chance to see the watch at Windup 2017 and they spoke so highly of it that I was influenced with that as well. But when I look at their collections and mine there is very little parity so why would i base a decision on their opinion? Where-as a friend of mine who I have a lot in common with on watches si the one who convinced me to buy the Ti GS diver. He just felt it would be perfect for me. He's not wrong. Gotta consider the source when seeking opinions of others as well. Again an area of adequate reflection that could have been identified up front with regards to the Monta. But the MOnta was not a catch and release. It just took a while to accept that it was not for me.

I blame it on Hornet for not reading my mind and dissuading me from the purchase originally.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I also blame Hornet for CW.

Bloody brits and their influence...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok I'm gonna say it. It's a big date BUT the indices are bigger than the date
> 
> This is big date -->


yes for a BIG budget

see what you can come up with for under a hundred dollars.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I also blame Hornet for CW.
> 
> Bloody brits and their influence...


Explain please?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> In my case, I live 7 hours drive away from any decent ADs. If I want to try on a watch, I have to buy it and have it shipped to me first.


This is a very good point, and perhaps one I take for granted. For what it's worth I live in a city with a large number of ADs, boutiques and retailers but have never actually bought a watch in person, ever. Always online.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Day 3: The downsides of this watch are completely removed once you wear the watch daily. It has already been 3 days and I still have not needed to adjust the time of this watch and that is fantastic! Granted I am not super picky about accuracy so long as it is not 1 minute off. Anyways here is another pic for the day.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> This is a very good point, and perhaps one I take for granted. For what it's worth I live in a city with a large number of ADs, boutiques and retailers but have never actually bought a watch in person, ever. Always online.


Do you use the ADs to try out watches?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Do you use the ADs to try out watches?


I try not to waste the time of salespeople if I know there's no chance I'll be spending money with them. I do on occasion drop into the boutiques for Rolex and JLC just to look, but only if it's dead and am up front that I'm not looking to buy immediately.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> yes for a BIG budget
> 
> see what you can come up with for under a hundred dollars.


Missing the point - yours has the date. But the indice numbers are too large - they make it a wee date


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Missing the point - yours has the date. But the indice numbers are too large - they make it a wee date


as long as it is visible and easy to read it is great yet does not dominate the landscape nor should it.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Don't you feel better already! If you ever need another just give a shout out ;-)............. You may need help keeping it after you get it, so give us a chance to praise it. Not every purchase needs to be bashed, as a matter of fact in some cases we need to start doing the opposite when someone tries to sell in order to end this flip sell off mentality. How else can a habitual flipper have a chance to abstain!





Hornet99 said:


> This is seriously messing with my head..........  :-d :roll: :-|


When the same ol same ol doesn't work, it's time to try something different. At times the proper course of action is unconventional and it may seem counter intuitive

We may bash or reason away any watch, but that is just superficial, it will soon be replaced by another.

I don't know how much pre-purchase consideration has gone into his choices, since he has been looking for big dates for some time now, but what is clear is that many candidates remain or keep popping up, and he has a difficult time narrowing it down to one or two. The second we bash or rationalize one away he jumps on another. Many of us do this, but USC is especially deft in this matter, he shifts from one choice to another in the same post, LOL, making it easy to see. It's time for a different strategy to emphasize and begin to deal with the underlying issues in order to deal with the habits we are trying to change or modify.

USC, I would say you need to work on the pre-purchase consideration part a little more. Consider instituting a longer cool off wait period for later re-consideration, after you have found one or a few highly desirable candidates, then start whittling them down little by little using a holistic approach. This has helped me quite a bit. It's often difficult to settle on one or two choices, time does wonders to bring forth how we feel over time about a watch.

Regarding the issue of bashing or rationalizing away after a recent purchase has been made by someone who is prone to rapidly become disappointed with the purchase, then quickly return it or a flip it, we should instead be encouraging that at the very least it be kept long enough for an honest long enough and thorough trial. The chosen one was purchased for a reason, it must have some attraction. No watch is perfect, we can find flaws in all of them. I have gone through periods with all of my favorite watches were the less desirable qualities seemed magnified and brought to the forefront, but given sufficient time they become part of the wider perspective were the appreciative qualities dominate.

How's that for turning bashing upside down, into praise, on a case by case basis.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> When the same ol same ol doesn't work, it's time to try something different. At times the proper course of action is unconventional and it may seem counter intuitive
> 
> We may bash or reason away any watch, but that is just superficial, it will soon be replaced by another.
> 
> ...


Maybe he needs a hug as well PW?

FFS, hows about he just gets a grip of himself........?!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Day 3


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Day 3


Bad reception in Croatia - need to adjust the dial - no wait ....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Big numbers (not date tho )....tick
> Get saving USC
> I think it qualifies as an exit watch


Looks like it is missing a screw

not my cup of tea anyway this is the affordable watch subforum.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> The one month challenge started yesterday USC. Any late entries have to do time and a half to make up......
> 
> .......can't quite believe you've bought it. I give up on you, which is somewhat disappointing. I'm going to sob quietly in a corner now.


Time and a half is a bit severe, I could just keep wearing the Hami and then start the Seiko next month. Or keep wearing them both, no rules about that is there?

JK

Anyway dry up those tears and blame him.....

Originally Posted by PetWatch 
IT IS the one! Buy the darn thing, what difference does it make? You can't keep a watch for a couple of years anyways.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Missing the point - yours has the date. But the indice numbers are too large - they make it a wee date


Well how can you stand all those intersecting hands and pointers not to mention the broken minute track? At least it's date is clear and that's about it. Paramania


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Time and a half is a bit severe, I could just keep wearing the Hami and then start the Seiko next month. Or keep wearing them both, no rules about that is there?
> 
> JK
> 
> ...


Do what you want USC, I'm past caring any more. That and I'm having a hard day at work.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day 3 and still loving this.......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 3 and still loving this.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That chin though...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> That chin though...
> 
> View attachment 13314693


It's a manly chin.........


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 3 and still loving this.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you are still digging it, Hornet!

That's a cool photo.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Glad you are still digging it, Hornet!
> 
> That's a cool photo.
> 
> Doc Savage


Ta Hotblack!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Day 4: Tried something different with the steak I made the other day by using lemon juice in addition to my other seasoning. It tasted pretty good, but a little tangy too. I still prefer using melted butter instead of lemon juice, but it was still nice to try something a little different. Hope you guys will be fine seeing this same watch on the same rubber strap another 27 times.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Day 4: Tried something different with the steak I made the other day by using lemon juice in addition to my other seasoning. It tasted pretty good, but a little tangy too. I still prefer using melted butter instead of lemon juice, but it was still nice to try something a little different. Hope you guys will be fine seeing this same watch on the same rubber strap another 27 times.
> 
> View attachment 13315287


Yeah, we might have to rethink the day by day wrist shots........

.......anyone any bright ideas? Photographic challenges as well?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yeah, we might have to rethink the day by day wrist shots........
> 
> .......anyone any bright ideas? Photographic challenges as well?


Just quietly wear it for the month and report back at the end


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Having taken the strap off my BBR and put it on the Erikas, I was looking for a new home for the strap that came off it. Think I've found it 







kinda shouldn't work but kinda does. Think it's the darkness of the leather


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Based on some highly stressed out earlier comments, I will no longer post photos of new aquisitions here, even if it has to do with an overall reduction in the collection size. We have one WPAC member who seems close to a heart attack, based on his reaction. I just couldn't live with myself if I thought I was contributing to his early death 

Reduction update:

Steinhart OT500 and Yaeger Delta Sector are gone. 

I had to return the Deepquest because the tritium lume was nearly dead. I really like the watch, and I considered exchanging it for another one with the gray market dealer where I got it, but he couldn't guarantee me any of the Deepquests he had were any newer than the one he sent me. I know Ball manufactured a bunch back in 2011, and if all of the other ones are from the same run, I would be giving away the best seven years of lume on those watches. I went with a newer one - the Hydrocarbon Black, which is another Titanium Ball, but this one is a more recent model. 

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

ConfusedOne said:


> Day 4: Tried something different with the steak I made the other day by using lemon juice in addition to my other seasoning. It tasted pretty good, but a little tangy too. I still prefer using melted butter instead of lemon juice, but it was still nice to try something a little different. Hope you guys will be fine seeing this same watch on the same rubber strap another 27 times.
> 
> View attachment 13315287


No problem, show it all you want, all I ask is for salt and pepper on my steak.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 3 and still loving this.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we have to see that chin for the next 30 days, how about you grow one of these:









Otherwise try a different angle. Here you go.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just quietly wear it for the month and report back at the end


Coming from the guy who likes to show a different watch everyday.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Based on some highly stressed out earlier comments, I will no longer post photos of new aquisitions here, even if it has to do with an overall reduction in the collection size. We have one WPAC member who seems close to a heart attack, based on his reaction. I just couldn't live with myself if I thought I was contributing to his early death
> 
> Reduction update:
> 
> ...


Don't know if you are referring to me or not, hard to get a read sometimes on where someone stands on a forum.

Anyhow, stuff like this just doesn't cut it here: "Steinhart OT500 and Yaeger Delta Sector". Photos or I rather not hear about it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Coming from the guy who likes to show a different watch everyday.


Who me?








Better than showing the same one every day for a month tho

Besides I'm not signed up for the wear one watch for the month malarkey


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Don't know if you are referring to me or not, hard to get a read sometimes on where someone stands on a forum.
> 
> Anyhow, stuff like this just doesn't cut it here: "Steinhart OT500 and Yaeger Delta Sector". Photos or I rather not hear about it.


Prob referring to Uncle Ard ?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Who me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I feel much better already.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Don't know if you are referring to me or not, hard to get a read sometimes on where someone stands on a forum.
> 
> Anyhow, stuff like this just doesn't cut it here: "Steinhart OT500 and Yaeger Delta Sector". Photos or I rather not hear about it.


Nah, not referring to you. And you are right - the lack of all nonverbal cues on a forum often leaves a lot to the reader's interpretation. Sorry for the vagueness. I was poking a bit of fun at Ard's over the top responses, but I guess it wasn't as clear as I hoped.

Here are the watches sold:









Doc Savage


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, so for the one-watch-one-month (OWOM) challenge we have:
> 
> 
> Me
> ...


Bit late, but I'm in. I'll be wearing my Snowflake.

Not today's photo, it's night and I'm home and watch is away. Been wearing it a week already so this shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm joining this thread, have bought a few too many watches of late and now I need to cool my heels. 

One watch for one month seems cool, but admittedly I'm not sure I can handle it lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Solace said:


> I'm joining this thread, have bought a few too many watches of late and now I need to cool my heels.
> 
> One watch for one month seems cool, but admittedly I'm not sure I can handle it lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Welcome to WPAC!

You definitely don't have to jump into this one month challenge. It's good enough that you have recognized an unhealthy pattern with your collection. Just enjoy the thread and pick the grains of good advice from it. Most important, stop buying! 

Just take a deep breath, look at your collection, and try to separate the pieces you really love from the ones that are just fun and were maybe impulse buys. You can work out selling them, trading them, etc, as you go along.

Doc Savage


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

The grail arrived yesterday. Still in honeymoon period naturally. Its got me wondering if I could get things down to a three watch collection, dresser, diver, and the NF for daily driver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just quietly wear it for the month and report back at the end


Nah, let's just carry on with posting the same watch every day.......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Based on some highly stressed out earlier comments, I will no longer post photos of new aquisitions here, even if it has to do with an overall reduction in the collection size. We have one WPAC member who seems close to a heart attack, based on his reaction. I just couldn't live with myself if I thought I was contributing to his early death
> 
> Reduction update:
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt that anyone is close to heart attack Hotblack! It's the Internet remember.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Don't know if you are referring to me or not, hard to get a read sometimes on where someone stands on a forum.
> 
> Anyhow, stuff like this just doesn't cut it here: "Steinhart OT500 and Yaeger Delta Sector". Photos or I rather not hear about it.


What? You want to see photos of watches he's sold? Odd.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Coming from the guy who likes to show a different watch everyday.


Rusty is just lonely, that why he's hanging out here........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Thank you. I feel much better already.


You're welcome


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Nah, let's just carry on with posting the same watch every day.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need. You already won the award


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Rusty is just lonely, that why he's hanging out here........


Yes I miss my gmt


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> No need. You already won the award


On accepting this award I'd like to thank the original Seiko design team for the inspiration and fullswing for doing a fantastic production job. And let's not forget armida......

* cue applause *


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes I miss my gmt


Which one?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Which one?


The Tudor - there's a date change issue. Think I was in the unlucky batch.








#feelsbadman


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The Tudor - there's a date change issue. Think I was in the unlucky batch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the problem with buying these cheap watches Rusty. Hope you have learnt your lesson.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> That's the problem with buying these cheap watches Rusty. Hope you have learnt your lesson.......


Ye well first issue I've had but they offered a new watch or to fix. I chose the fix just in case it's a movement issue which the new replacement would require attention on also.

No lesson learned - just waiting on call re the 58


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ye well first issue I've had but they offered a new watch or to fix. I chose the fix just in case it's a movement issue which the new replacement would require attention on also.
> 
> No lesson learned - just waiting on call re the 58


No date to worry about on that one then. Just have to wonder what other shortcuts those Swiss cowboys have done with the movement.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> No date to worry about on that one then. Just have to wonder what other shortcuts those Swiss cowboys have done with the movement.........


Now now. Really no need for the pitchforks. Doesn't suit you


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Now now. Really no need for the pitchforks. Doesn't suit you


Just pulling your leg Rusty.........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Loving the 62Chin homage today......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Welcome to WPAC!
> 
> You definitely don't have to jump into this one month challenge. It's good enough that you have recognized an unhealthy pattern with your collection. Just enjoy the thread and pick the grains of good advice from it. Most important, stop buying!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the warm welcome Doc Savage :] I'm looking forward to seeing what I learn. I'm looking into tracking which watches I'm actually wearing to try and figure out what I can let go of. I'm thinking I have too many when I have a hard time choosing which to wear, and ideally want to get away from overlap.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Solace said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome Doc Savage :] I'm looking forward to seeing what I learn. I'm looking into tracking which watches I'm actually wearing to try and figure out what I can let go of. I'm thinking I have too many when I have a hard time choosing which to wear, and ideally want to get away from overlap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I may have missed this but did you do a SOTC shot and what you'd like to do?

Welcome to WPAC btw!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Day 3 and still loving this.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't look like it's on your wrist.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> The Tudor - there's a date change issue. Think I was in the unlucky batch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a real disappointment. Good thing you bought for the AD then. Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> doesn't look like it's on your wrist.


Nothing gets past you does it USC. Sharpest tool in the box.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Day. What... 3?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> that's a real disappointment. Good thing you bought for the AD then. Sorry to hear about it.


Yeah ironic really. Bought so many used watches and never had an issue. I declare the Tudor pairing as my end Game and commit to it by going full RRP which is not my style at all, and I get a wonky watch. Easy to feel p1553d about it but as you say happy that it's warrantied


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Day. What... 3?


Sinner admit it - you write the numbers on your polo shirt in pink to keep track what day it is. It's written right there in pink 1-2-3

Oops looks like you got tomorrow's shirt on


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Nothing gets past you does it USC. Sharpest tool in the box.......


nice way of calling me a tool


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I know I said I wasn't going to play this game, and I probably won't make it a full month, but peer pressure, etc, I am joining this game late.

I thought it would be a really good way to figure out whether I like the replacement for the Deepquest that just came in. So, here goes, Day 1:









Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to play this game, and I probably won't make it a full month, but peer pressure, etc, I am joining this game late.
> 
> I thought it would be a really good way to figure out whether I like the replacement for the Deepquest that just came in. So, here goes, Day 1:
> 
> ...


Good luck. Gonna have arms like Popeye wearing it every day for a month


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah ironic really. Bought so many used watches and never had an issue. I declare the Tudor pairing as my end Game and commit to it by going full RRP which is not my style at all, and I get a wonky watch. Easy to feel p1553d about it but as you say happy that it's warrantied


Let us know how the warranty/service/replacement process goes. My own inclination would be to ask for a new one from the AD rather than a service, what with it being borked out of the box.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Same here. Ask for a replacement, not "service" - the AD delivered you a dud out of the box, you shouldn't be saddled with a new watch that needed a servicing history from day 1.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RLextherobot said:


> Let us know how the warranty/service/replacement process goes. My own temptation would be to ask for a new one from the AD rather than a service, what with it being borked out of the box.


Same here.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Good luck. Gonna have arms like Popeye wearing it every day for a month


I can see how you might think that, but this one is the little brother to the Deepquest in several ways. It's only 42 mm wide, 13 mm tall, with a titanium case and rubber strap. I can barely feel the thing on my arm.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Loving the 62Chin homage today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean the 62MASsive chin?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I can see how you might think that, but this one is the little brother to the Deepquest in several ways. It's only 42 mm wide, 13 mm tall, with a titanium case and rubber strap. I can barely feel the thing on my arm.
> 
> Doc Savage


Well, that's certainly a more manageable size. How deep does that crown dig though..? Would have been better as a lefty.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Let us know how the warranty/service/replacement process goes. My own temptation would be to ask for a new one from the AD rather than a service, what with it being borked out of the box.


Problem didn't manifest itself for a few days so I wouldn't be confident in a new one not doing the same. Also you can't pop the crown out and advance the date that way to see if the watch has the problem as it only happens when the watch is running and then only periodically so it's hard to see how they can tell if a new one has the timebomb problem in it or not.

Huge company 
Huge Basel release 
Huge F*** up

If they had any cojones they would do a full recall of the launch and start over but they won't do that of course.

So in short I would rather a Rolex service engineer had actually worked on MY watch, and have no doubt it will be returned in as new condition.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Well, that's certainly a more manageable size. How deep does that crown dig though..? Would have been better as a lefty.


For some people, you would definitely be right. However, because of the shape of my wrist bone, my watches sit a little bit further away from my hand then other people's. Because of this, large crowns or crown protectors don't jab the back of my hand.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> nice way of calling me a tool


You're welcome........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to play this game, and I probably won't make it a full month, but peer pressure, etc, I am joining this game late.
> 
> I thought it would be a really good way to figure out whether I like the replacement for the Deepquest that just came in. So, here goes, Day 1:
> 
> ...


Nice! |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Good luck. Gonna have arms like Popeye wearing it every day for a month


One arm.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Problem didn't manifest itself for a few days so I wouldn't be confident in a new one not doing the same. Also you can't pop the crown out and advance the date that way to see if the watch has the problem as it only happens when the watch is running and then only periodically so it's hard to see how they can tell if a new one has the timebomb problem in it or not.
> 
> Huge company
> Huge Basel release
> ...


So is it a problem that's been seen by others on this watch or just a one off with yours?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> One arm.......


With that weight and crown I'm assuming alternating arms


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So is it a problem that's been seen by others on this watch or just a one off with yours?


I've found 30 other owners with the same issue


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I've found 30 other owners with the same issue


Hmmmmm, not a good outing for Tudor then........

........but it'll not dent the demand that's for sure. Wonder if the delays in delivery were associated with this?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hmmmmm, not a good outing for Tudor then........
> 
> ........but it'll not dent the demand that's for sure. Wonder if the delays in delivery were associated with this?


No - prev years Basel releases were the same - mid June then mid July for the next model


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> What? You want to see photos of watches he's sold? Odd.......


He was referring to not posting photos of new acquisitions. Bought, own, sold, what the heck, it's all watches.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

My oh my!.....

How time flies when you're having fun!

Congratulations to all who successfully completed the One Month Challenge. Well done gents!...... 
Now take those freaking watches off your wrists and give the rest of us a break, will ya.

The Chin, the official timepiece of WPAC.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> ...The Chin, the official timepiece of WPAC.
> View attachment 13319011


No.

Please.

No. 

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> The Tudor - there's a date change issue. Think I was in the unlucky batch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have bought the real deal. (joking)

I would normally request another one, but given the apparent number with this issue and the unknown cause, I think you made a sound decision by having it repaired by competent techs. I hope the issue is promptly and conclusively resolved, the initial disappointment will then soon be forgotten.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Should have bought the real deal. (joking)
> 
> I would normally request another one, but given the apparent number with this issue and the unknown cause, I think you made a sound decision by having it repaired by competent techs. I hope the issue is promptly and conclusively resolved, the initial disappointment will then soon be forgotten.


I think the least they could do to appease me would be a wee nato strap for the inconvenience surely.

Right?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> That's the problem with buying these cheap watches Rusty.* Hope you have learnt your lesson*.......


Nah, this is WPAC, when it comes to watches - we live and don't learn.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think the least they could do to appease me would be a wee nato strap for the inconvenience surely.
> 
> Right?


Doesn't hurt to ask. Ask for more, you never know what you might get, at least they should be good for the wee nato without a sweat.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

WPAC Update: I've got my collection down to 13 (from 31 only seven weeks ago). It feels great. Each watch seems important now. The only possible thing that I might purchase is a bronze when the Zelos Great White comes out. I loved that Mako with the meteorite dial, but it was just too stubby for my wrist. I'm not looking at anything else, and I'm very happy with what I have.

I will bring in the two watches from home tomorrow and post a SOTC picture. 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> WPAC Update: I've got my collection down to 13 (from 31 only seven weeks ago). It feels great. Each watch seems important now. The only possible thing that I might purchase is a bronze when the Zelos Great White comes out. I loved that Mako with the meteorite dial, but it was just too stubby for my wrist. I'm not looking at anything else, and I'm very happy with what I have.
> 
> I will bring in the two watches from home tomorrow and post a SOTC picture.
> 
> Doc Savage


Good work soldier. At ease.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> WPAC Update: I've got my collection down to 13 (from 31 only seven weeks ago). It feels great. Each watch seems important now. The only possible thing that I might purchase is a bronze when the Zelos Great White comes out. I loved that Mako with the meteorite dial, but it was just too stubby for my wrist. I'm not looking at anything else, and I'm very happy with what I have.
> 
> I will bring in the two watches from home tomorrow and post a SOTC picture.
> 
> Doc Savage


Very impressive reduction. I just hope you didn't take much of a hit for perhaps being in a bit of a hurry.

The next challenge is to not start looking for another one right away, if and when you get the bronze. Everytime I think I'm done those pesky little critters have a habit popping up out of nowhere again.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Good work soldier. At ease.


Thanks!



PetWatch said:


> Very impressive reduction. I just hope you didn't take much of a hit for perhaps being in a bit of a hurry.
> 
> The next challenge is to not start looking for another one right away, if and when you get the bronze. Everytime I think I'm done those pesky little critters have a habit popping up out of nowhere again.


Thanks. You are right to worry about that. I almost got ahead of myself in selling. I was all ready to dump the Glycine Aquarius, but something kept nagging me in the back of my mind, and I'm glad I held off. That one made the final cut. Initially I thought it should go, because I have a number of other divers. But it really is unique and deserves a spot in the collection.

As far as the other concern goes, it is definitely something I will have to keep an eye on. Just like you're never a cured alcoholic, only a recovering one, I am a recovering watch over-collector. It's always ready to raise its ugly head if I let it.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Very impressive reduction. I just hope you didn't take much of a hit for perhaps being in a bit of a hurry.
> 
> The next challenge is to not start looking for another one right away, if and when you get the bronze. Everytime I think I'm done those pesky little critters have a habit popping up out of nowhere again.


Just remind me PW, did you actually "join" WPAC this year and if so remind me of your intentions......?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Day.. What day?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Day.. What day?


Sinner keep up ffs it's written on your belly


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh. Ok.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Day.. What day?


Set the date to count the month challenge rather than the actual date.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Set the date to count the month challenge rather than the actual date.


Hmm wonder how a gmt with a date function is meant to track the date. As date changes the date will be right for only one time - never thought about that before.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day 4 and the 62MasChin is still looking lovely.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

The McChin definitely looks better from straight on. 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The McChin definitely looks better from straight on.
> 
> Doc Savage


Interestingly I actually like the lugs. Eye of the beholder and all that........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hmm wonder how a gmt with a date function is meant to track the date. As date changes the date will be right for only one time - never thought about that before.


what?!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hmm wonder how a gmt with a date function is meant to track the date. As date changes the date will be right for only one time - never thought about that before.


Hah found a way to bash every GMT with date. Every gmt should have two date windows, one flipping at 12 home time, one flipping at 12 gmt time; worthless watch that Tudor.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Hah found a way to bash every GMT with date. Every gmt should have two date windows, one flipping at 12 home time, one flipping at 12 gmt time; worthless watch that Tudor.


In all seriousness, I've never actually totally understood the utility of a four hand style GMT. How hard is it to track one other time zone? My folks are 9 hours ahead of PST, one second of mental computation and boom, I know what time it is in Italy. I suppose it's for folks who travel a lot and want to track their home time zone?

Note that this has never stopped me from lusting after an Explorer 2.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> what?!


First World problem.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

SOTC

Here's the state of the collection. 10 autos and 3 quartz (apologies now for showing those dirty, nasty quartz watches in a WIS environment 

1. Casio ProTrek PRW6000Y-A1. I think it's the perfect digi/analog ABC solar atomic rugged watch.

2. Certina DS First Chrono Swiss Quartz. This one is also I a diver, but I bought it for (and love it for) its unique chrono abilities (2 long 'second' hands on main dial that show both seconds AND minutes being timed). The diver part is just a bonus.

3. Seiko Coutura Kinetic Perpetual. This is a cool watch, but not one I would ever have purchased for myself. My brother gave it to me about 7 years ago so I would have a watch when I literally sold everything I owned of value due to a financial crisis. I only rarely wear it, but it's never going anywhere.

4. Glycine F104. My first of two pilot's watches. I really dig the styling on this one. It's a modern, more elegant take on the B Uhr, but they left the large crown.

5. Hamilton Interstellar. As corny as it may sound, my son and I bought this and a Murph watch (or the closest version Hamilton makes) after we saw the movie. He wears his every day, and I wear mine quite often, mostly because he thinks it's cool that we match.

6. Tissot Luxury Black. This is my 'bling' watch with diamonds as indices. I love the style and the incredible accuracy. I wanted this one earlier this year, but I couldn't find it (it's discontinued) so I bought its cousin instead (and later returned it). Lesson: always buy the one you want - not something close to what you want. Patience, young padawans.

7. Zeppelin Nordstern. My only German, my only Miyota movement, and my only power meter. Blue dial, simple layout, and a blue leather band. I can't explain why I like it so much, and it was very cheap (especially for a power meter).

8. Ball Fireman Enterprise. My first Ball, and my #1 dress watch. It replaced a SARB033 and I love wearing this. It's my Sunday/church watch. It's clean, classy, and elegant.

9. Ball NECC. This is the watch selected by the US Navy Expeditionary Combat Command. It's a straightforward diver without some of the more cumbersome looking bells and whistles. Looks good and feels perfect on a NATO.

10. Ball Hydrocarbon Black Rock. The name was shortened to just 'Black' after its Basel debut, but I prefer the original name. With the titanium case that wraps your wrist and the stock rubber strap, it feels almost weightless. Plus, the yellow second hand is awesome. It's everything I need and nothing I don't. If I had to choose one tool watch to keep, this might be it.

11. Seiko Samurai Black. I have owned a bunch of Seikos, but most of them were just ok to me. The design of the Samurai is unique, with the angled lugs, cool hands, and knurled crown. It's a tough looking watch, and the gold accents on the black put it over the top.

12. Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview. I really like the big numbers and the size/heft of this watch. It is at the far end of what I think looks good on my wrist - 47mm without crown. It fits surprisingly well. If it didn't, it would have been an easy return, but it feels great.

13. Glycine Combat Sub Aquarius. This is their top of the line diver, a 500m beast. Their stock rubber strap feels great, and the diver's extension is adjustable with the clasp closed, which is great. It's my other biggie - 46.5mm without crown, but it wears even smaller than the Seaview. It's 16.mm tall, but properly sized, that's not an issue either. I almost sold this, but the deep black face and smooth looks are just too good. I really dig this watch.










Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ah.. Ok then


(back to the straw roof mud shack surrounded by pigs and Boeing 737 sized mosquitos)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> In all seriousness, I've never actually totally understood the utility of a four hand style GMT. How hard is it to track one other time zone? My folks are 9 hours ahead of PST, one second of mental computation and boom, I know what time it is in Italy. I suppose it's for folks who travel a lot and want to track their home time zone?
> 
> Note that this has never stopped me from lusting after an Explorer 2.


I'll admit I just liked the look of GMTs (Squale 30 atmos), the actual functionality was really zero for me personally........

......still would like a good homage to the Rolex Batman or a vintage Pepsi (affordable, not MKII prices).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> SOTC
> 
> Here's the state of the collection. 10 autos and 3 quartz (apologies now for showing those dirty, nasty quartz watches in a WIS environment
> 
> ...


How does that feel then?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> How does that feel then?


It's amazing. I now love and enjoy my watches instead of loving the chase.

I never understood before WPAC that there is actually stress involved in always looking for the next watch. Always wanting to take a quick break from work or other stuff to check the bargains thread here or look on websites for sales. It was taking a ridiculous chunk of my time.

I'm so glad to put that behind me, even though I know it will require discipline to avoid getting sucked back in.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> In all seriousness, I've never actually totally understood the utility of a four hand style GMT. How hard is it to track one other time zone? My folks are 9 hours ahead of PST, one second of mental computation and boom, I know what time it is in Italy. I suppose it's for folks who travel a lot and want to track their home time zone?
> 
> Note that this has never stopped me from lusting after an Explorer 2.


Who needs a moonphase. Who needs a gmt. Who needs a second hand ffs. Who doesn't know what day it is. Who doesn't have access to atomically perfect time on any number of devices all around us. Ergo who needs any watch?

Nobody - but we are sick.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> First World problem.......


I think I used too many syllables - either that or he's drunk again


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It's amazing. I now love and enjoy my watches instead of loving the chase.
> 
> I never understood before WPAC that there is actually stress involved in always looking for the next watch. Always wanting to take a quick break from work or other stuff to check the bargains thread here or look on websites for sales. It was taking a ridiculous chunk of my time.
> 
> ...


Brilliant. You're cured........

.......the hard thing is sticking with this.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 2 for me. Still in the game (for now). Weird glare off the crystal. 









Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Today is 4 days shy of 3 months wearing the Hami. The Seiko is supposed to arrive tomorrow. I almost bought this at Kohl's today....









I know there is no good reason for the bezel but the EL lights up the digits only very cool blue.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Today is 4 days shy of 3 months wearing the Hami. The Seiko is supposed to arrive tomorrow. I almost bought this at Kohl's today....
> 
> View attachment 13321231
> 
> ...


What is going to make you realize your own madness usc? Stop looking at watches for christ's sake...

Go look for a hobby, which whenever you have time to spare on your hands you can practice, rather than sitting in front of that computer screen browsing stuff you don't need. Something else you can absorb yourself in and obsess over.

Obsessive behavior can be unhealthy, but can also be a quality. I know my obsessive mind is what got me a 9/10 in graduation, and makes me good at my job. But its also a pitfall in the case of watches - however I can also put my obsessive mind to creative stuff instead. In creating spreadsheets of my wearing habits. In reading or watching videos about interesting theories, etc. 
Putting my obsession into something harmless, when Im not able to rest my mind.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Honorable members of the WPAC, I need some bashing!

I posted this in my SOTC-post:



oldfatherthames said:


> So, my SOTC and intentions:
> 
> Essential and forever: Sub, Turtle, A-13A.
> Probably leaving, the heart is not there yet: Railmaster.
> ...


And now my finger is close of pushing the button for this limited Roads 'Icefields Parkway' Chrono from Michael Happè of Gavox Belgium. It's 450 dollar featuring a reliable Ronda 5130D. With my A-13A I already have a Quartz and I don't mind having a grab'n'go watch ready at hand. 
With a slightly modified dial and an added tachymeter ringBasically this is the Gavox Squadron, which has been issued in different editions to diverse airforces.

It's the white version to the left and it comes with the bracelet that's mounted on the black edition to the right. The black leather strap comes on top:









Why I want this: My job often requires mechanical work and though I never baby any of my watches I naturally don't expose the rather precious ones to situations where damage is to be expected. Right now I'm missing a beater watch on a bracelet and it is for this motive that I had preordered the Maen Hudson (scheduled for September).

I don't know if 'one in, one out' rule does apply here as I had ordered the Maen long before I joined this club. I will have to see, if it's the Hudson that I will sell directly on arrival or if it's the Seiko Sportsman first and I'm still not finally decided if I will let the Railmaster go.

However, I thought I would have the strength to wait until September to evaluate the Maen in the flesh before probably moving on, but now I'm so-so weak.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> Honorable members of the WPAC, I need some bashing!
> 
> I posted this in my SOTC-post:
> 
> ...


If you really need a beater for mechanical work, I would get a cheap Casio ProTrek or G-Shock. They are inexpensive and look fine with some dings on them. It also allows you to check that 'beater' box relatively permanently. You don't want to fall in love with this Gavox watch and then not want to damage it, thus requiring you to buy ANOTHER beater.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Honorable members of the WPAC, I need some bashing!
> 
> I posted this in my SOTC-post:
> 
> ...


So

Berndt

I need an honest answer here.....

IF you buy this shiny new thing, are you REALLY telling me that you will be happy getting it beaten up from day 1? Given that it would arrive virginal and unblemished? Your preorder arrives in 5 weeks. Can you REALLY not survive 5 weeks till it arrives? How have you survived till now?

Enough questions I think. But can you answer them???

Rusty 
Edit. As was said above - go buy a £50 GShock - guaranteed to survive the nuclear holocaust


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> What is going to make you realize your own madness usc? Stop looking at watches for christ's sake...


 I will do anything for Christ.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Honorable members of the WPAC, I need some bashing!
> 
> I posted this in my SOTC-post:
> 
> ...


As has been said Bernd why not wait until the Maen arrives if that is your intended beater? I'm also not entirely sure about the Maen ending up being a beater, considering it looks to be reasonable looking. So, why by another new, shiny watch? Why not just take off your watch when doing anything "damaging"?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> For Christ's sake I will do anything.


How about trying to apply some willpower? I've got a technique for you to try, when you find yourself looking/obsessing about a watch do the following:

1. Do lots of research on the watch, see if you can find reviews. 
2. Find the cheapest prices for it. 
3. Decide which watch leaves to allow the new one in (gotta stick to the one in one out rule). 
4. Then leave it a week and after a week see if you're still interested in the watch. 
5. If you're still interested then leave it another week.
6. Repeat 4 and 5 until a month has passed.

Guarantee that after a month you'll have either gone off the watch or have moved on to obsessing about another one. Eventually if you keep on repeating this you'll realise that it's pointless, you don't really want or need any of the watches.......


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Honorable members of the WPAC, I need some bashing!
> 
> I posted this in my SOTC-post:
> 
> ...


The tiny hand on the left subdial looks stunted, the "big" hands on the various subdials look like they all came from different watches, and the white central hands are gonna have contrast issues at various times when they don't immediately overlap the subdials.

(I actually really like this design, so I'm stretching a bit)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Honorable members of the WPAC, I need some bashing!
> 
> I posted this in my SOTC-post:
> 
> ...


Why would you buy this!?

You have A13. Wear it.

This is one of the "retro" yada yada hipster stuff.

Any Seiko 50$ chronograph would do the same and thb be better at quality than any of the micros.

Oh.. And 8$ F91W can endure anything. Your hand and your body will give in before it.

Get a grip man. Redundancy is on of the traps..

EDIT: 450$?!

Harhahahahaha... For what!? Ronda and some chinese steel around it?

Oh cmoon... Be serious man... Be serious. I cant even bash a joke...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Just remind me PW, did you actually "join" WPAC this year and if so remind me of your intentions......?


No, I snuck in through an open window. Yes, back in April I think. Objective: purchase control. No more fantasy abstinence for me anymore.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> No, I snuck in through an open window. Yes, back in April I think. Objective: purchase control. No more fantasy abstinence for me anymore.


How is that going for you?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The McChin definitely looks better from straight on.
> 
> Doc Savage


Nahhh, this angle hides its most precious feature. Have to show that McChin in all its elongated glory for proper appreciation.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> How is that going for you?


It's going good, as planned. As I mentioned before there's a few I want to try, and I have to jump on them when the opportunity arises, which has been sooner than expected thus my frequent recent purchases. Will likely have another one incoming soon and that will likely be it for the rest of the year.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Day 2 for me. Still in the game (for now). Weird glare off the crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May have a bluish tinge on the AB coating. Hard to tell from the photo. Some coatings have a color tinge applied. It's only visible under certain conditions. I have a watch with one of these coating that looks like your photo in certain angles/lighting conditions. Don't care for it, keeping the crystal very clean almost eliminates that haze on mine. Use a good cleaning cloth, such as one for eyeglasses.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Honorable members of the WPAC, I need some bashing!
> 
> I posted this in my SOTC-post:
> 
> ...


So you have a beater coming in Sept......... Can't wait, need one now? Simple, go to your nearest Walmart, or German equivalent, get yourself one of those cheap Timex or Casio's for $20. It will hold you off til Sept. just fine, then you can toss it or keep if you grew to love it.

You're just looking for another watch , aren't you?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> May have a bluish tinge on the AB coating. Hard to tell from the photo. Some coatings have a color tinge applied. It's only visible under certain conditions. I have a watch with one of these coating that looks like your photo in certain angles/lighting conditions. Don't care for it, keeping the crystal very clean almost eliminates that haze on mine. Use a good cleaning cloth, such as one for eyeglasses.


I was mostly just messing around. It was a cloudy morning and I was trying to get the rock wall in the background to show up a little bit.

Doc Savage


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow, you guys really suck, you're awesome! |>



Hotblack Desiato said:


> You don't want to fall in love with this Gavox watch and then not want to damage it, thus requiring you to buy ANOTHER beater.





RustyBin5 said:


> So
> 
> Berndt
> 
> ...


You really beat me to it, I took me quite some time to take my Turtle as a real beater - learning to not care about anything when it's on the wrist. The answer is yes, I think this Gavox as a beater will be the next exam I will pass successfully.



Hotblack Desiato said:


> If you really need a beater for mechanical work, I would get a cheap Casio ProTrek or G-Shock. They are inexpensive and look fine with some dings on them. It also allows you to check that 'beater' box relatively permanently.





RustyBin5 said:


> As was said above - go buy a £50 GShock - guaranteed to survive the nuclear holocaust


Aaah, Casios! They are just cool and every six months or so I think about picking one of the square ones, but then again, I wouldn't wear them although they are the ideal beater watches. Much better suited than wearing my mechanicals when biking or doing sports, I know. But there are only so few things that dress a man and I love the look of a watch that looks like a watch.



RLextherobot said:


> (I actually really like this design, so I'm stretching a bit)


Haha, love this! ;-)

Me too, it's really nice and it would be my first panda dial and none that's a strong lookalike. I admit I'm a bit hypocritical choosing this nice thing as a beater, but I'm willing to use it that way.



RustyBin5 said:


> Your preorder arrives in 5 weeks. Can you REALLY not survive 5 weeks till it arrives? How have you survived till now?





Hornet99 said:


> Why not just take off your watch when doing anything "damaging"?


Yeah, that's what I do usually, take my Sub off and do the job. It's quite ok to survive this way as long as I don't forget it at a customer's home and he won't very honestly find it anymore when I call him about my missing Sub. :-d



Hornet99 said:


> As has been said Bernd why not wait until the Maen arrives if that is your intended beater? I'm also not entirely sure about the Maen ending up being a beater, considering it looks to be reasonable looking.


The Maen, hmm. It's rather a 'pretty' one, the Gavox a bit more toolish in it's character. And lately I became unattached to the Maen. Buying watches is always a bit emotional for me. Of course I will have to see the final product. And instead of five weeks it could also be two months ... to survive.



sinner777 said:


> Why would you buy this!?
> 
> You have A13. Wear it.


Good point! The A-13A is the reason why I haven't bought the Gavox Squadron, which would be a second black chrono with the A13-A already in. But the A-13A lives on canvas, it has no default matching bracelet and btw, my Turtle lives on straps as I don't like it on it's bracelet, which takes too much away from the nice cushion-case in my eyes.
The strong point for that Gavox Roads is it's bracelet. I want a beater with a bracelet, hence the order for the Maen originally.



sinner777 said:


> Any Seiko 50$ chronograph would do the same and thb be better at quality than any of the micros.
> 
> Oh.. And 8$ F91W can endure anything. Your hand and your body will give in before it.





PetWatch said:


> Simple, go to your nearest Walmart, or German equivalent, get yourself one of those cheap Timex or Casio's for $20.


Okay, well, yeah, of course, but for me there has to be a minimum of visual quality. I started out with 'cheap' Seikos and even had a Timex and it's not really my thing.



sinner777 said:


> Get a grip man. Redundancy is on of the traps..
> 
> EDIT: 450$?!
> 
> ...


That's though man, but I get the idea. |>

I would have to see the Gavox of course, but it looks as if it's really well made and - very important - that the bracelet shines a bit above it's price. I couldn't stand a nice watch with a poor bracelet. And that Michael Happè man seems to be a funny and great guy and I don't care too much about burning a little money when all ends meet.



PetWatch said:


> You're just looking for another watch , aren't you?


I honestly have to confess that it's exactly this, my wise friend. ;-) All I can state to my defense is, that I will let another watch go for it.

--

Hey, thanks to you all! b-)

I had stumbled across the Gavox Squadron often earlier and always liked that one and when I saw the Roads edition, I loved them instantly, but then my Sub became reality and I forgot about them. Some days ago our member boatswain posted an superb review about the Gavox Roads here and this got me involved again. Since then I was close to buy that thing already, contemplating for days to see how I feel with a bit of cooling down the thought. These are limited and so don't want to wait until they're gone, whenever that will be, but thanks to your great bashing I will at least let the weekend go by, before I do anything about it.

Btw, I thought it would be lame to ask the WPAC for it's cherished service, when the order is already done. Otherwise I would have sealed it already today.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> May have a bluish tinge on the AB coating. Hard to tell from the photo. Some coatings have a color tinge applied. It's only visible under certain conditions. I have a watch with one of these coating that looks like your photo in certain angles/lighting conditions. Don't care for it, keeping the crystal very clean almost eliminates that haze on mine. Use a good cleaning cloth, such as one for eyeglasses.


I think my steinhart has a colour coating applied ...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> How about trying to apply some willpower? I've got a technique for you to try, when you find yourself looking/obsessing about a watch do the following:
> 
> 1. Do lots of research on the watch, see if you can find reviews.
> 2. Find the cheapest prices for it.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to itemize what I do on a regular basis. I realize I sold my previous watch collection due to financial hard times and the fact I only wore one watch most of the time. Watches and looking at watches is a favorite hobby of mine. Once the Hami is resting the Seiko will serve on the wrist. This time I will enjoy preserving the 2824-2 and not the need to sell for food. I may or may not add to the two watch collection down the road depending on how the spc155 feels on the wrist and functions through the day and night. As I said I will wear it 24/7 for one month. I am far better off than it may appear. So thanks. I will check back in a month or so but will think all this watch talk and bashing or not bashing is really not the best use of the time I have been given.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think my steinhart has a colour coating applied ...


What a pretty rainbow!

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Tough guy that bernd it is... Tough one..

Day 5

Still fine with C65


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> It's going good, as planned. As I mentioned before there's a few I want to try, and I have to jump on them when the opportunity arises, which has been sooner than expected thus my frequent recent purchases. Will likely have another one incoming soon and that will likely be it for the rest of the year.


So, it is a case of do as I say not as I do....... :think:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> You really beat me to it, I took me quite some time to take my Turtle as a real beater - learning to not care about anything when it's on the wrist. The answer is yes, I think this Gavox as a beater will be the next exam I will pass successfully.
> 
> Yeah, that's what I do usually, take my Sub off and do the job. It's quite ok to survive this way as long as I don't forget it at a customer's home and he won't very honestly find it anymore when I call him about my missing Sub. :-d
> 
> ...


Don't wear your sub to customers houses or if you're taking it off put it in your pocket, works for me......

You've said you're using your turtle as a beater? And you've ordered the maen as a beater and now you need another beater, FFS. The point of a beater is that you don't care about it, it just tells the time, so stop with the "this one is too pretty as a beater" and "I need a beater on a bracelet", etc......

You need to cancel the Maen order, forget the Gavox and use the Turtle as a beater. It's cheap enough that if you seriously damage it you can replace it.

Give it at least a month of looking at a potential purchase before you do it........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Or just persuade wife to buy you a Timex.

It is gray zone in rules but it is lesser evil than "oh I need a beater to replace my beater which was cheaper alternative to the beater I already have.."

I hope you see where I am heading with this...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Thank you for taking the time to itemize what I do on a regular basis. I realize I sold my previous watch collection due to financial hard times and the fact I only wore one watch most of the time. Watches and looking at watches is a favorite hobby of mine. Once the Hami is resting the Seiko will serve on the wrist. This time I will enjoy preserving the 2824-2 and not the need to sell for food. I may or may not add to the two watch collection down the road depending on how the spc155 feels on the wrist and functions through the day and night. As I said I will wear it 24/7 for one month. I am far better off than it may appear. So thanks. I will check back in a month or so but will think all this watch talk and bashing or not bashing is really not the best use of my time.


I think the pressure of being onewatchguy or even twowatchguy is too much for you tbh. You remember too fondly the collection you had before you lost it. So....
Just an idea - why not set your sights on a 4 watch collection and plan one purchase this year and another next year. It might stop the knee jerking ?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think the pressure of being onewatchguy or even twowatchguy is too much for you tbh. You remember too fondly the collection you had before you lost it. So....
> Just an idea - why not set your sights on a 4 watch collection and plan one purchase this year and another next year. It might stop the knee jerking ?


I thought that USC survived a whole year without any issues just with a Sumo?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I thought that USC survived a whole year without any issues just with a Sumo?


Just a distant memory 

Out for a walk with the dog this morning. A rare outing for my dads old Rotary. Patina and all


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Or just persuade wife to buy you a Timex.
> 
> It is gray zone in rules but it is lesser evil than "oh I need a beater to replace my beater which was cheaper alternative to the beater I already have.."
> 
> I hope you see where I am heading with this...


You know you're a WIS when you have three beater watches for different severity levels of beating.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just a distant memory
> 
> Out for a walk with the dog this morning. A rare outing for my dads old Rotary. Patina and all


Now that's a lovely and special watch Rusty. Not sure that the strap is right for it?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Now that's a lovely and special watch Rusty. Not sure that the strap is right for it?


I know. But in today's world it's a dress watch and in reality I would always wear others before it, so i occasionally wear it as a casual piece so casual strap required. What amazes me with the older watches is the thinness (is that a word?). It's like wearing air on the wrist. Tbh I prefer some heft







I know it would look much smarter on the iguana or lizard that are on the GS and Longines







but I don't wear it on smart occasions - not through snobbery but just because I'm not a fan of gold on watches. Molly of course thinks I'm mad...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> It is gray zone in rules but it is lesser evil than "oh I need a beater to replace my beater which was cheaper alternative to the beater I already have.."
> I hope you see where I am heading with this...





Hornet99 said:


> You know you're a WIS when you have three beater watches for different severity levels of beating.......


Hahaha, yeah! I hear you, but I'm not piling up beaters here. No real madness, no collecting going on.

Let me explain the beater-thing: Yes, you're right, I have my Turtle for that. But I love bracelets and my main watch will always be one that has a default bracelet on which it is just awesome. This was the Railmaster and is my Sub now. Yet I have quite some situations where I rather avoid to wear the Sub, but still want a 'stylish' metal on my wrist. These situations will be the aforementioned mechanical jobs or spontaneous trips to places we don't know or a wild night out in the town over here or on a holiday. And so on.
So I'm looking for a watch with a bracelet, that is not sort of luxury and that I don't mind getting damaged or even stolen - otherwise I could keep my Railmaster for that.



Hornet99 said:


> You need to cancel the Maen order, ...


If I go Gavox I will evaluate it for me against the Maen and sell either one of these. My preorder for the Maen is long done and I'm a guy who keeps his word. As it was a special price and it's limited I can resell it in a second with no loss, that's an easy one.

Effectively I'm running a four-piece collection here. 
The Sportsman from 1966 is definitely our for sale, I just managed to find a second crystal and these are rare enough to make it a great package. Unless I should keep my Railmaster for romantic reasons as it was my buddy for many great years, it will be my Sub, the A-13, the Turtle and the discussed bracelet-beater and only one of them. In fact I have this 4th watch in my mind as 
the one that is reserved for the switching madness, therefore to keep the purchasing syndrome within sane limits.



Hornet99 said:


> Give it at least a month of looking at a potential purchase before you do it........


Man, it's been excactly 7 million seconds since I ordered my last watch, the Maen on 1. of May. That's so heroic! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I know. But in today's world it's a dress watch and in reality I would always wear others before it, so i occasionally wear it as a casual piece so casual strap required. What amazes me with the older watches is the thinness (is that a word?). It's like wearing air on the wrist. Tbh I prefer some heft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think, plain black or brown strap might do the casual look without the thickness at the lugs?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hahaha, yeah! I hear you, but I'm not piling up beaters here. No real madness, no collecting going on.
> 
> Let me explain the beater-thing: Yes, you're right, I have my Turtle for that. But I love bracelets and my main watch will always be one that has a default bracelet on which it is just awesome. This was the Railmaster and is my Sub now. Yet I have quite some situations where I rather avoid to wear the Sub, but still want a 'stylish' metal on my wrist. These situations will be the aforementioned mechanical jobs or spontaneous trips to places we don't know or a wild night out in the town over here or on a holiday. And so on.
> So I'm looking for a watch with a bracelet, that is not sort of luxury and that I don't mind getting damaged or even stolen - otherwise I could keep my Railmaster for that.
> ...


You just keep on talking yourself into buying another watch fella. Doesn't matter what arguments we make, you just want to buy another watch don't you.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You just keep on talking yourself into buying another watch fella. Doesn't matter what arguments we make, you just want to buy another watch don't you.


I don't want to buy 'another watch' to add on top of my small inventory, I'm looking for an 'instead of this one watch' for the always intended purpose. So it's a '_no_'. 
But as it has to be purchased and as the WIS-fun is a factor, it's a '_yes_', surely.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think the pressure of being onewatchguy or even twowatchguy is too much for you tbh. You remember too fondly the collection you had before you lost it. So....
> Just an idea - why not set your sights on a 4 watch collection and plan one purchase this year and another next year. It might stop the knee jerking ?


What I realized last night is the WPAC is not for someone with one watch. One in one out is not for someone with one watch. The struggle has not been with buying watches but with trying to work within the framework and guidelines of WPAC. I have one great watch and do not want to get rid of it to have another. As you suggest a three watch collection seems reasonable. As for timeline line.....?
So I suppose this is the exit, resignation, withdrawal, from WPAC until my SOTC is such to merit a return. When posting a potential watch expecting objective evaluation of bashing to help with the decision the responses are more personality related rather than the merits of the watch. So good bye, pip pip, cheerio, fare the well, for now......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I don't want to buy 'another watch' to add on top of my small inventory, I'm looking for an 'instead of this one watch' for the always intended purpose. So it's a '_no_'.
> But as it has to be purchased and as the WIS-fun is a factor, it's a '_yes_', surely.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Don't mind Hornet. Lug envy


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

usclassic said:


> What I realized last night is the WPAC is not for someone with one watch. One in one out is not for someone with one watch. The struggle has not been with buying watches but with trying to work within the framework and guidelines of WPAC. I have one great watch and do not want to get rid of it to have another. As you suggest a three watch collection seems reasonable. As for timeline line.....?
> So I suppose this is the exit, resignation, withdrawal, from WPAC until my SOTC is such to merit a return. When posting a potential watch expecting objective evaluation of bashing to help with the decision the responses are more personality related rather than the merits of the watch. So good bye, pip pip, cheerio, fare the well, for now......


I'm fairly certain WUS is not for a one watch person. One watch people are "normal" and don't fret and worry over the next purchase.

I think that you're too hard on yourself USC. You've essentially had no more than 2-3 watches for an extended period of time and while you've flipped a few that weren't right, in most cases you've shown more restraint than the rest of the lot here in WPAC, me included.

I think Rusty is right, look at a 2-4 watch collection. It might take away some of the hand wringing you've experienced and still keep your collection at a reasonable size.

If you weren't a WIS you would've left this place long ago. Accept it but manage it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What I realized last night is the WPAC is not for someone with one watch. One in one out is not for someone with one watch. The struggle has not been with buying watches but with trying to work within the framework and guidelines of WPAC. I have one great watch and do not want to get rid of it to have another. As you suggest a three watch collection seems reasonable. As for timeline line.....?
> So I suppose this is the exit, resignation, withdrawal, from WPAC until my SOTC is such to merit a return. When posting a potential watch expecting objective evaluation of bashing to help with the decision the responses are more personality related rather than the merits of the watch. So good bye, pip pip, cheerio, fare the well, for now......


I've bought three this year - it's the abstinence club be that total or partial - whatever works for you. There really are no "rules" - it's more of a hang out for people who felt their watch buying was kinda out of control and wanted to do something about it.

Having said that - having ONE watch is hardly out of control - just choose the next one wisely


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day whatever........










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What I realized last night is the WPAC is not for someone with one watch. One in one out is not for someone with one watch. The struggle has not been with buying watches but with trying to work within the framework and guidelines of WPAC. I have one great watch and do not want to get rid of it to have another. As you suggest a three watch collection seems reasonable. As for timeline line.....?
> So I suppose this is the exit, resignation, withdrawal, from WPAC until my SOTC is such to merit a return. When posting a potential watch expecting objective evaluation of bashing to help with the decision the responses are more personality related rather than the merits of the watch. So good bye, pip pip, cheerio, fare the well, for now......


Probably a fair assessment of your situation USC, good luck and don't be a stranger. Stick around, there are plenty of people here who aren't adhering to the rules.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I don't want to buy 'another watch' to add on top of my small inventory, I'm looking for an 'instead of this one watch' for the always intended purpose. So it's a '_no_'.
> But as it has to be purchased and as the WIS-fun is a factor, it's a '_yes_', surely.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


So, what was the point in joining WPAC then? :-s



RustyBin5 said:


> Don't mind Hornet. Lug envy


It's understandable...... b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I can sense your weakness. Do not underestimate the power of the internet. Put this in your pocket. The dark side has no need for wrist ornaments.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I can sense your weakness. Do not underestimate the power of the internet. Put this in your pocket. The dark side has no need for wrist ornaments.


......not that you wanted the opportunity to use this shot eh Rusty?! :-d


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Probably a fair assessment of your situation USC, good luck and don't be a stranger. Stick around, there are plenty of people here who aren't adhering to the rules.....


Agreed.

There is no one-size-fits-all solution. We are all just trying to help each other keep our watch hobby in check. Ridiculing watches and choices shouldn't make you feel unwelcome.

I enjoy seeing the varying way different people attack their obsession.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......not that you wanted the opportunity to use this shot eh Rusty?! :-d


Took it about 4 months ago lol. Saw a kids watch collection thread start today so it's been used twice today


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Agreed.
> 
> There is no one-size-fits-all solution. We are all just trying to help each other keep our watch hobby in check. Ridiculing watches and choices shouldn't make you feel unwelcome.
> 
> ...


Obsession, what obsession?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Took it about 4 months ago lol. Saw a kids watch collection thread start today so it's been used twice today


LOL I saw you post it in that other thread, Rusty. Nice to see Darth get to do double duty today.

Doc Savage


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

I planned on posting my state of the collection today since I have some free time, but when I went to gather watches I realized my fiancee borrowed one for a weekend trip to Kentucky Kingdom with her family.

I have eleven watches on hand, twelve since I have one incoming. I plan to mod the incoming one and gift it to my fiancee. I'd like to keep under 14 total. I joined this thread to help be more mindful and learn how to really take time to tell the difference between liking a watch's design and loving it.

Instead of a state of the collection post today I decided to snap a picture of a strap change of my SKX007. I'm honestly amazed at how the brown picks up the Diver's 200m on the dial. I've had this leather strap for ages, it came on a replacement Citizen BM6400 (Broke a mercury thermometer on my original while shaking it down. Didn't trust it after and so disposed of it.) I bought off the Bay a few years back. I didn't like the brown with it and switched it to a black Zulu.










As far as future purchases- I'm really digging the Seiko save the ocean turtle. I'm contemplating it as a graduation gift to myself in December as I'll officially be a mechatronics technician and this will mark an important milestone for me. I'll be debating that for months, so we'll see.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think my steinhart has a colour coating applied ...


I've seen blue and I've seen red....... and I've seen the Disco lights. Party on!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I've seen blue and I've seen red....... and I've seen the Disco lights. Party on!


Will do !!!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> So, it is a case of do as I say not as I do....... :think:


Precisely! That's what it's all about. You guys help me with my purchase control issues, and I'm happy to help youse with your fantasy abstinence.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Probably a fair assessment of your situation USC, good luck and don't be a stranger. Stick around, there are plenty of people here who aren't adhering to the rules.....


So here is a wrist shot of watch #2 back on stock band now freshly treated with Sno-Seal. Arrived in excellent condition for a 14 month old watch. Probably did not see much wrist time, not a mark on crystal, case, lugs, nor back. So far so good.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So here is a wrist shot of watch #2 back on stock band now freshly treated with Sno-Seal. Arrived in excellent condition for a 14 month old watch. Probably did not see much wrist time, not a mark on crystal, case, lugs, nor back. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 13324285


Looks good USC.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Page 777 - where is sinner?






sorry that post went to 778


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> What I realized last night is the WPAC is not for someone with one watch. One in one out is not for someone with one watch. *The struggle has not been with buying watches* but with trying to work within the framework and guidelines of WPAC. I have one great watch and do not want to get rid of it to have another. As you suggest a *three watch collection seems reasonable*. As for timeline line.....?
> *So I suppose this is the exit, resignation, withdrawal, from WPAC until my SOTC is such to merit a return.* When posting a potential watch expecting objective evaluation of bashing to help with the decision the responses are more personality related rather than the merits of the watch. So good bye, pip pip, cheerio, fare the well, for now......


Alright USC, you know we like you here. Home sweet home, for the good times and for the rowdy rough times, I wouldn't have it any other way. You're a pretty good basher yourself when so inclined, so you know nothing here is meant to be taken personal. We don't know each other from Shinola (don't get any ideas).

First bold: No kidding!

Second bold: Oh oh!

Third bold: You'll be back in a day with two more!

In terms of personality related issues, hark back to my first comment. I will just add this: If you think the abstinence/control issue is due to this watch or that watch, good luck.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Looks good USC.


Thanks I like parking the stop watch hand around the 8 second mark, more out of the way than at 12 o'clock.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> So here is a wrist shot of watch #2 back on stock band now freshly treated with Sno-Seal. Arrived in excellent condition for a 14 month old watch. Probably did not see much wrist time, not a mark on crystal, case, lugs, nor back. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 13324285


Looks great USC. I mean it. A very striking dial. I like the texture on it, bold markers and the three smaller chrono dials are nicely complemented with the dual date window and Seiko name. All in all a well designed bold easy reader. Hope it grows on you, worthy of being given an honest chance.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Looks great USC. I mean it. A very striking dial. I like the texture on it, bold markers and the three smaller chrono dials are nicely complemented with the dual date window and Seiko name. All in all a well designed bold easy reader. Hope it grows on you, worthy of being given an honest chance.


It already has in a remarkable way. Makes me forget all about the Hami. Looking to get the right bracelet for it. I could go on and gush about the dial for several paragraphs. It certainly is worthy going on initial impressions it is my #1 now.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So here is a wrist shot of watch #2 back on stock band now freshly treated with Sno-Seal. Arrived in excellent condition for a 14 month old watch. Probably did not see much wrist time, not a mark on crystal, case, lugs, nor back. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 13324285


It's dressier in that pic. Enjoy


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It already has in a remarkable way. Makes me forget all about the Hami. Looking to get the right bracelet for it. I could go on and gush about the dial for several paragraphs. It certainly is worthy going on initial impressions it is my #1 now.


I wouldn't. Usually a bracelet is a good idea, but I think that's too dressy. It suits the leather. Give it a run on the hide before you think of changing it up - say a month on the leather - then appraise it again.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

usclassic said:


> So here is a wrist shot of watch #2 back on stock band now freshly treated with Sno-Seal. Arrived in excellent condition for a 14 month old watch. Probably did not see much wrist time, not a mark on crystal, case, lugs, nor back. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 13324285


Looks very nice, USC. I'll echo what others have said, nicely balanced with a great dial.

Agree with Rusty, leather is the way to go. It might be a strap monster and brown or black leather, even canvas might work for a more casual look.

B and R Bands offers a small hole Rally strap that looks really nice. If I ever buy another chronograph I will probably pick one up myself.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I wouldn't. Usually a bracelet is a good idea, but I think that's too dressy. It suits the leather. Give it a run on the hide before you think of changing it up - say a month on the leather - then appraise it again.


I like the bracelet because it handles sweat and showers better than leather, even after the Sno-Seal waterproofing. I do like this on leather. There is a black dial version that comes on bracelet and I may try to get that bracelet simply for practical reasons.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Looks very nice, USC. I'll echo what others have said, nicely balanced with a great dial.
> 
> Agree with Rusty, leather is the way to go. It might be a strap monster and brown or black leather, even canvas might work for a more casual look.
> 
> ...


It is a remarkable value I am blown away by the details and apparent quality. Case shape and finish just wonderful plus dramatic color changes on the dial are captivating. Some watches look better in pictures like the Danish Design does in person this watch looks much better in person than in the pictures.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I like the bracelet because it handles sweat and showers better than leather, even after the Sno-Seal waterproofing. I do like this on leather. There is a black dial version that comes on bracelet and I may try to get that bracelet simply for practical reasons.
> 
> View attachment 13324921


Oh man! There's just no stopping you, is there?........ And I suppose the practical bracelet comes attached to a watch for practical reasons, right? On second thought, as I recall you did buy a bracelet by itself after much prodding. Shall we start again?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I like the bracelet because it handles sweat and showers better than leather, even after the Sno-Seal waterproofing. I do like this on leather. There is a black dial version that comes on bracelet and I may try to get that bracelet simply for practical reasons.
> 
> View attachment 13324921


Definitely looks good on the bracelet.........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Broke the month wear. F91W for swimming. Sorry, just cant swim with steel Bolt on my wrist.

Interesting, although splashproof this little thingie survived the 2nd year of swimming without issues


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Broke the month wear. F91W for swimming. Sorry, just cant swim with steel Bolt on my wrist.
> 
> Interesting, although splashproof this little thingie survived the 2nd year of swimming without issues


Only you would take a 200m WR off and put a "splashproof" on to go swimming. ?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Only you would take a 200m WR off and put a "splashproof" on to go swimming. ?


CW is 150


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> CW is 150


Oh yeah sorry. Forgot it was a toy


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What I realized last night is the WPAC is not for someone with one watch. One in one out is not for someone with one watch. The struggle has not been with buying watches but with trying to work within the framework and guidelines of WPAC. I have one great watch and do not want to get rid of it to have another. As you suggest a three watch collection seems reasonable. As for timeline line.....?
> So I suppose this is the exit, resignation, withdrawal, from WPAC until my SOTC is such to merit a return. When posting a potential watch expecting objective evaluation of bashing to help with the decision the responses are more personality related rather than the merits of the watch. So good bye, pip pip, cheerio, fare the well, for now......


You are welcome within WPAC with those intentions as well USC  The reason for all the banter is you were stating a one-watch intention, and then keeping getting tempted by other watches on a regular basis... If you're upfront about looking for a nice 3-4 watch collection, then we're all in the clear  
We are a watch forum still, so no one is going to argue you don't need a 3-4 watch collection.

If you need us to point out the weak points of a potential purchase, just put it up here. I'll exempt you from post purchase bashing


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> You are welcome within WPAC with those intentions as well USC  The reason for all the banter is you were stating a one-watch intention, and then keeping getting tempted by other watches on a regular basis... If you're upfront about looking for a nice 3-4 watch collection, then we're all in the clear
> We are a watch forum still, so no one is going to argue you don't need a 3-4 watch collection.
> 
> If you need us to point out the weak points of a potential purchase, just put it up here. I'll exempt you from post purchase bashing


Yep. I think we're all pretty clear the not buying anything is not going to work for you until you've actually got a collection you're happy with. But just don't buy anything that looks nice and shiny, buy carefully......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh yeah sorry. Forgot it was a toy


I would not go near water (even moisture.....) with that little WR.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I just had a thought. Was looking at my watches and pondering if I sell this and this that would generate £x which means I could buy.......

Except I couldn't finish the thought.

I couldn't think of anything I'd want to buy.

Feels er strange.

But good 

May sell my steinhart ocean 1 red and the blueberry , but no plans for the cash


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I just had a thought. Was looking at my watches and pondering if I sell this and this that would generate £x which means I could buy.......
> 
> Except I couldn't finish the thought.
> 
> ...


Good place to be in Rusty, just beware the itch to buy something just for the hell of it.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So day 2 after a great honeymoon.









It is interesting how yesterday I was thinking about how much to sell the Hami for...&#8230;









Now today I think this may be too dressy for everyday and would put the Hami back on if it were not for the one month challenge commitment. So that could mean I have a workable two watch collection now.
Also turns out the stock strap actually has a blue tint sometimes gray looking. I think the Sno-Seal bled some of the blue into the white stitching toning it down. I wore it with a blue shirt to church this morning and it looked good peeking out from the cuff. The sunken sub dials certainly give it a more expensive looking wrist presence. Again perhaps a bit too much bling for every day. That being the case there may be no need for a bracelet after all. It is also remarkable how visible it is in all but the darkest situations. Sometimes I wondered if the dial was lumed, which it is not. May have something to do with the pattern which changes from white to silver looking. Captivating but too much for an only one watch, in my opinion. Good thing I still have the Hami. I'm sure it will be a party when I can put it back on.

Thanks to all for your support, understanding and acceptance. We do love watches after all.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 4 and I'm still loving the Black Rock. Here's a new picture from the same spot as the one I took the other day, but with better light and no glare on the crystal.

Four days in a row with a single watch is not a record for me, although definitely uncommon, especially of late. However, it is a record for a brand new watch in the collection. Normally, I would slowly work a new watch into the rotation. I used to think that was the best way to see if I really wanted it.

However, nothing beats wearing a single watch, day in and day out, to know whether or not it is a good fit and should stay in the collection. After four days, I am still really into this watch.









Doc Savage


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So, what was the point in joining WPAC then? :-s


Me considering the Gavox is basically what the WPAC is about: Thinking about getting a desired watch, that is not necessarily needed while anyway the purchase of additional watches was already identified as a habit one wants to fight. Therefore my request for bashing the Gavox to this club.

It doesn't really matter, if I would buy it anyway and that I would let another watch go for it to keep the sanity. It's about getting assistance and input from you members of the club and sometimes it's probably 'Hey, glad I asked, you're right, I'm dropping this one.'

Anyways, I didn't expect to have to explain this. I had joined the Club in a general consensus and because the bashing is great fun.

@all: Thanks for your input and company! Have a good time! b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Man, I envy some of you guys that had huge collections, and then are down to 4 or 5 watches. Every time I rid myself of one, I seem to get two more back. With a little more maturing, I will grow up to be part of this brotherhood. :-!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Day... Something.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TypeSly said:


> Man, I envy some of you guys that had huge collections, and then are down to 4 or 5 watches. Every time I rid myself of one, I seem to get two more back. With a little more maturing, I will grow up to be part of this brotherhood. :-!


Grow up now and join, don't put it off.......


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

TypeSly said:


> Man, I envy some of you guys that had huge collections, and then are down to 4 or 5 watches. Every time I rid myself of one, I seem to get two more back. With a little more maturing, I will grow up to be part of this brotherhood. :-!


It's a cathartic experience. And you either get to save a lot of money, or put it into 4-5 nice(er) watches. In a way, think of it as cleaning up the clutter and simplifying. I started out with 12, and I couldn't stop buying, over, and over. Then I sold 11. I took the money, bought a Speedmaster Pro, and have a nice 'hobby account' waiting for for a couple of pieces when I see them. WPAC's taught me patience, discipline, and it's taught me to enjoy the pieces I already have, more than anything  It's never too early to start.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 3/31









In order to go the whole 31 days I will most likely add a Seiko bracelet. I learned a lesson with the Hami finally getting the proper Hamilton bracelet with no regrets there other than a collection of worthless cheap Chinese bracelets.

So watch number three will be a cheap $15 digital and it has been a week or two since I saw the Armitron with useless dive bezel and horrible velcro elastic strap. Still in cart and will continue to wait.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Day 3/31
> 
> View attachment 13328421
> 
> ...


If you are going to buy a cheap digital at least get a Casio. That Armitron was minging......


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Grow up now and join, don't put it off.......


I don't want to fail or cheat the brotherhood! I know I'll weaken this calendar year, but I'm planning becoming a member for sure in 2019!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Looks very nice, USC. I'll echo what others have said, nicely balanced with a great dial.
> 
> Agree with Rusty, leather is the way to go. It might be a strap monster and brown or black leather, even canvas might work for a more casual look.
> 
> ...


Check out G AND Co straps as well.

They have an old school rally look









and a little more modern look


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> If you are going to buy a cheap digital at least get a Casio. That Armitron was minging......


well remember I had a Casio the buttons are smaller and much harder to push. The Armitron has EL lighting that is much nicer than anything Casio has for twice the price. Finally I like the case design and size. What is minging?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> well remember I had a Casio the buttons are smaller and much harder to push. The Armitron has EL lighting that is much nicer than anything Casio has for twice the price. Finally I like the case design and size. What is minging?


Casio does EL displays, just need to look for them  I agree the typical LED on some Casios is pretty bad and halfway useless.

Pushers on mine are good too, big and not hard to push.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Casio does EL displays, just need to look for them  I agree the typical LED on some Casios is pretty bad and halfway useless.
> 
> Pushers on mine are good too, big and not hard to push.


What I especially like on the Armitron is that it is only the digits that light up not the back ground.









Can't find a picture of that with this model but this one gives some idea of what I mean.









However I just noticed a problem. I was planning on changing the strap but looking at it now it appears to use curved springbars or screwbars that may not allow easy strap changing. Bummer -


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 5. Sitting in an interview.









Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Final arrival







officially down to 21, and feeling done. Just as soon as the gmt gets back to me


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Final arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those your tears of joy on that sapphire crystal?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TypeSly said:


> I don't want to fail or cheat the brotherhood! I know I'll weaken this calendar year, but I'm planning becoming a member for sure in 2019!


Brethren, we're a brethren.

.........don't want to be confused with those crazy sub loving dudes. ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Final arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see some more shots Rusty, from a bit further away if you could oblige old chap :-!

.......looks good btw.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

I've showed my playing around in 3D CAD with watch designs before, but now have come up with something I actually really like. Inquiring to get it made by a guy in NL - if the costs are acceptable I might. This will then be my graduation watch I suppose, and will probably replace the citizen as well.

38mm; 10.5mm thick; aiming for ~100m WR; titanium; sappire box crystal; movement still under consideration, but designed with 9015 measurements; 12h bezel, 24 click or friction; screwdown crown on left for comfort; low profile caseback for comfort; bracelet will probably not make it due to cost.

Actually the last screenshots show an earlier version that's 1mm thicker.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Are those your tears of joy on that sapphire crystal?


ADs blood


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Final arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic Rusty! Worth the wait I would say, enjoy it!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Let's see some more shots Rusty, from a bit further away if you could oblige old chap :-!
> 
> .......looks good btw.


Sorry they are only a little further away. I know the foreshortening effect can be offputting but I always crop tight on pics of watches


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> ADs blood


He needs to see a doctor, white blood cell count looks high.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sorry they are only a little further away. I know the foreshortening effect can be offputting but I always crop tight on pics of watches


Looks very good on the bracelet, would be interesting to see it compared to the red BB, looks a good fit.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sorry they are only a little further away. I know the foreshortening effect can be offputting but I always crop tight on pics of watches


As far as my arms will allow


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

That looks very nice Rusty. I’m hopeful Tudor will offer more of their models in this smaller size, a 39mm Pelagos would get me out of this hobby and down to 2-3 watches total, including a G Shock beater.

I’ve already been thinking about what I will do if this happens at Basel next year. In the meantime, I’m saving some cash and plotting a course.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> That looks very nice Rusty. I'm hopeful Tudor will offer more of their models in this smaller size, a 39mm Pelagos would get me out of this hobby and down to 2-3 watches total, including a G Shock beater.
> 
> I've already been thinking about what I will do if this happens at Basel next year. In the meantime, I'm saving some cash and plotting a course.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


There's no way they will develop an in house 39mm fitting movement for only one model. I doubt a 39 Pelagos will happen but my guess would be coloured bezel 39s .


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Final arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Rusty!

That's a fine looking piece.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. I’m not parading it here really but you all knew it’s been preordered for months so no harm no foul.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> He needs to see a doctor, white blood cell count looks high.......


Maybe it's just a saline drip&#8230;


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not parading it here really but you all new it's been preordered for months so no harm no foul.


We love a parade, bring on the clowns...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> I've showed my playing around in 3D CAD with watch designs before, but now have come up with something I actually really like. Inquiring to get it made by a guy in NL - if the costs are acceptable I might. This will then be my graduation watch I suppose, and will probably replace the citizen as well.
> 
> 38mm; 10.5mm thick; aiming for ~100m WR; titanium; sappire box crystal; movement still under consideration, but designed with 9015 measurements; 12h bezel, 24 click or friction; screwdown crown on left for comfort; low profile caseback for comfort; bracelet will probably not make it due to cost.
> 
> Actually the last screenshots show an earlier version that's 1mm thicker.


Are you starting a new micro brand - the Exit?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Final arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Why does the last one in often feels like the last one?........ Throw a nice red strap on that bad boy and take it on parade. Something like a scarlet or garnet, even crimson, candy if you're game.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

State of the collection -










The SKX007 not in the box is for modding.

The Citizen Skyhawk has some sentimental value, but I'm not 100% I'll keep it. The blue Stuhrling (skeleton) is the same way.

Seiko with the silver face is a kinetic with a bad capacitor, and may become a project watch to try and fix/relume or nix.

The others work and have various sentimental attachment. I'm finding I wear the Citizen Excalibur less and less, as I now tend to wear my SKX007 or Ball if I'm dressing up a bit. The blue Citizen diver is the one my fiancee often borrows and at this point I'm leaning towards it more so being hers than mine, lol.

Anyway, that's it for now. :]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Solace said:


> State of the collection -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your collection definitely looks manageable. Congrats.

Tough call with the watches with sentimental attachment. Two of my 13 are only there due to sentiment, and I rarely wear them, but I don't think I could sell them.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Solace said:


> State of the collection -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sentimental value can be a good thing, it's another incentive to appreciate what you have. Having said that, when you still want to discard one of these you know that particular style is to be avoided in the future.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Day..


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Are you starting a new micro brand - the Exit?


Haha, nah. It has crossed my mind, but I'm not the right person to run a business.. that would be a management disaster. If it turns out to be too expensive though I might see if I could gather some ppl for a small run - but one time only 
Named it exit watch because all the talk about exit watches was when i started designing some - since I figured if any watch were to be the exit of the hobby, it should probably be my own design.
However, doubt this really would be the exit  at least that Hamilton will still be calling, but that would then be for 2019.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Congrats! Why does the last one in often feels like the last one?........ Throw a nice red strap on that bad boy and take it on parade. Something like a scarlet or garnet, even crimson, candy if you're game.
> 
> View attachment 13330201


Red ?!


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sorry they are only a little further away. I know the foreshortening effect can be offputting but I always crop tight on pics of watches


Wear with good health


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Sentimental value can be a good thing, it's another incentive to appreciate what you have. Having said that, when you still want to discard one of these you know that particular style is to be avoided in the future.


This is really helpful to me. I've noticed I tend to prefer divers, and I had the thought awhile back that maybe I simply don't find as much utility for other styles in my day to day. That I should avoid them makes complete sense, I'll have to come back to that whenever I'm tempted.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

day 4/31


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hell yeah


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Hell yeah


Heavy metal CW?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Heavy metal CW?


I always thought CW had more of a Taylor Swift vibe.

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Heavy metal CW?


Today Iron Maiden plays in Zagreb


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Hell yeah


Funnily enough I was listening to this 30 mins ago at full tilt. Don't think my neighbors approved - talk to the hand baby


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I always thought CW had more of a Taylor Swift vibe.
> 
> Doc Savage


Does she change her logo every 5 minutes?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

So, what day are we on with the challenge? Day 9?

For the McChin fans, a chin shot.......










And for everyone else....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm not participating in the one watch, one month deal but wearing the Squale and like this shot from today. Carry on...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm not participating in the one watch, one month deal but wearing the Squale and like this shot from today. Carry on...
> View attachment 13332919


Is that the 1521 satinato? Nice strap btw


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day T minus 2, I think (due to my late start), but the good weather today meant I got a shot of the Black Rock at our local lighthouse (the blurry red building):









Doc Savage


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is it me, or is this thread morphing into a very slow wruw?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Is it me, or is this thread morphing into a very slow wruw?


Yep. But it's all for a good purpose.......


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Fair enough

How’s everyone finding the extended wear?
Bonding with the watch you’ve chosen, or getting a bit fed up now?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Fair enough
> 
> How's everyone finding the extended wear?
> Bonding with the watch you've chosen, or getting a bit fed up now?


Bonding very well with the Armida A12, it's been 3 weeks for this one already since I started wearing before the challenge started. Have changed from bracelet to leather today to make a change.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Bonding very well with the Armida A12, it's been 3 weeks for this one already since I started wearing before the challenge started. Have changed from bracelet to leather today to make a change.......


Picture or it didn't happen.  Leather has to change the chins look I imagine?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

OhDark30 said:


> Is it me, or is this thread morphing into a very slow wruw?


Yea, kinda, but if it's slow enough, it's ok 

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Haha, nah. It has crossed my mind, but I'm not the right person to run a business.. that would be a management disaster. If it turns out to be too expensive though I might see if I could gather some ppl for a small run - but one time only
> Named it exit watch because all the talk about exit watches was when i started designing some - since I figured if any watch were to be the exit of the hobby, it should probably be my own design.
> However, doubt this really would be the exit  at least that Hamilton will still be calling, but that would then be for 2019.


Sounds like an interesting project. I can certainly see it getting up there in terms of cost. You should be able to find some guidance here on WUS from others who develop such projects. I suppose one way to mitigate costs would be to use a 3D printer but that entails a non metallic case, which is likely not what you want. Keep us posted, hope it works out.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

For some time now I have noticed several mentions of something called an Exit watch, interesting concept I had not heard before. My thoughts on this are that it sounds all too Grail-ish to me. Most of us can't even control purchasing the Next watch, much less a final watch that will get us out of the hobby, assuming that is the objective. While undoubtedly one day we will all check out of the hobby, I very much doubt that it will be by way of one of these. 

Thought of the Day:
If you are looking for a Grail watch, if you are looking for an Exit watch - everywhere but on your wrist, you are just another WIS - looking for another watch.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Is that the 1521 satinato? Nice strap btw


Thanks. Yes, satinato, opaco, ocean blue blasted. It, apparently, has several names dependent upon the retailer, I think.

The strap is from Martu.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> For some time now I have noticed several mentions of something called an Exit watch, interesting concept I had not heard before. My thoughts on this are that it sounds all too Grail-ish to me. Most of us can't even control purchasing the Next watch, much less a final watch that will get us out of the hobby, assuming that is the objective. While undoubtedly one day we will all check out of the hobby, I very much doubt that it will be by way of one of these.
> 
> Thought of the Day:
> If you are looking for a Grail watch, if you are looking for an Exit watch - everywhere but on your wrist, you are just another WIS - looking for another watch.


Grail/exit is not the right terminology for me but, as I mentioned earlier when Rusty was posting shots of his new Tudor, I think a smaller, 39mm Pelagos might be very close to getting me out of this next watch cycle you describe.

I tried the current Pelagos at an AD a year or so ago and liked it a lot, so much so that I nearly bought it. Better judgement slowed my roll a bit and I now think it's just a little too big, but make it smaller and slimmer with the newer movement and it's very close to being the centerpiece of a 2-3 watch collection.

I would likely sell everything but the Ball and a G Shock and be content, I think. I'm kind of done buying just to buy, a watch has to be pretty special now to even get my attention much less to consider a purchase.

A Grand Seiko could replace the Ball but they don't currently offer a quartz version that's less than 40mm and 20mm lugs. Not sure I would spend the money on an auto version of the GS as lovely as they are and I do like the Ball very much, I'm not sure the GS is twice as good but it may be.

The same is true of the Zenith El Primero, it's the only chronograph I would consider but it's $4,000+ used and I'm not sure I could get there mentally.

I would really like to get down to an everyday watch - 39mm Pelagos, a sport/dress watch - Ball and a G Shock for rough use.

That set would probably get me out, probably...


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Thought of the Day:
> If you are looking for a Grail watch, if you are looking for an Exit watch - everywhere but on your wrist, you are just another WIS - looking for another watch.


Agreed. I think Exit watches exist, but looking for one (or identifying one in the abstract) is futile. We're bad at identifying WHY we want things, but good at rationalizing wants, which gives rise to the idea of the perfect watch, the one that'll finally quell our desire. But the problem isn't that the watches we own aren't perfect enough, and trying to solve the problem with "the best possible watch" won't work. A true exit watch is probably the one you happen to be wearing when you lose interest in the hobby for whatever reason.

I'm not looking to get out of the hobby myself, I think my long-term goals as a WIS are to maintain a small, but living (one in, one out) collection of watches, selected deliberately and for maximum personal enjoyment. Mindful collecting is my new mantra.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Grail/exit is not the right terminology for me but, as I mentioned earlier when Rusty was posting shots of his new Tudor, I think a smaller, 39mm Pelagos might be very close to getting me out of this next watch cycle you describe.
> 
> I tried the current Pelagos at an AD a year or so ago and liked it a lot, so much so that I nearly bought it. Better judgement slowed my roll a bit and I now think it's just a little too big, but make it smaller and slimmer with the newer movement and it's very close to being the centerpiece of a 2-3 watch collection.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying. My main point is that for most of us who remain active in the hobby there will always be that other watch. Take your example above you have not one, not two, but three watches that would, let's say complete your set. What is to say that once you get one that you'll then not be saying the same thing about the other two, or another find. There is no final watch, final purchase, for those of us who enjoy the hobby by way of buying and wearing watches, as well there shouldn't be. This is the whole, or a key aspect of how we appreciate and participate in the hobby, speaking for myself and anyone who it may apply to.

We end up here because we realized we have over done it and want to take control of our approach to the hobby. There will be times when we take a break from it for a period of time, but eventually we will either fade away to something else or return to buy some more, hopefully wisely after, or while in WPAC.

In a way I am saying that I don't believe in Grails, I don't believe in Exits, but I do believe in the Next watch. It's how it's always been for me, even before WUS, and how it likely will always be. I have wisely purchased in the past, and unwisely. I have bought more than I should have in a short period of time and I have worn one and bought none for years at a time too. But one or two watches til the end of time is not my cup of tea. It is something that I know I could do if I had to, but why should I?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Agreed. I think Exit watches exist, but looking for one (or identifying one in the abstract) is futile. We're bad at identifying WHY we want things, but good at rationalizing wants, which gives rise to the idea of the perfect watch, the one that'll finally quell our desire. But the problem isn't that the watches we own aren't perfect enough, and trying to solve the problem with "the best possible watch" won't work. A true exit watch is probably the one you happen to be wearing when you lose interest in the hobby for whatever reason.
> 
> I'm not looking to get out of the hobby myself, I think my long-term goals as a WIS are to maintain a small, but living (one in, one out) collection of watches, selected deliberately and for maximum personal enjoyment. Mindful collecting is my new mantra.


Well said, you elucidate the point. That's a mantra I can subscribe to.

We are always looking for a keeper, at least one that will satisfy for a while. How can we know which one(s) will be a keeper? We can't, we can only know after the fact , once we prize it.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Fair enough
> 
> How's everyone finding the extended wear?
> Bonding with the watch you've chosen, or getting a bit fed up now?


Perfectly well with C65. Back to basics. 5 or 6 years ago I owned one watch (Orient Mako) and I was fine.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Picture or it didn't happen.  Leather has to change the chins look I imagine?


Here you go disbeliever.....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Here you go disbeliever.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a lot better on the leather imho. That works


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chin with goatee


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Grail and exit. Grail is that UNATTAINABLE watch whether due to cost or rarity. Exit watch is the one imho that just happens to be in your wrist when you get bored of the WIS circus.

For the first time ever I think I could (almost) consider a 5/6 watch collection. I always thought I needed more to cover all the bases but the BB58, the GMT, that would be the core 2. GO and moonmoon for dress options, and the heritage Chrono blue for colour / casual option. For something to be really bling bling maybe a Rolex day date gold president or blue face skydweller. So that's 6 ...... does it fill the needs of enjoyment of all the complications I like ?

Diver tick
Moonphase tick
Power reserve tick
Gmt tick
Date tick
Auto and manual wind tick
Precious metal tick
Colour variation tick
Chronograph tick

Am I going this way? Started year with 26 watches. Down to 21. Bought 2 at RRP (unheard of for me). Can't say if I'm going to a 5/6 watch collection ..... but it's something I've started thinking about. So this ..







would be it - with maybe the bling bling built from unobtainium to add making 6. Food for thought but I'm actually considering it. Thanks WPAC


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Looks a lot better on the leather imho. That works


Agreed. It's a whole new watch!

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Looks a lot better on the leather imho. That works


I'm quite surprised about how good it looks on the leather (Colareb BTW) and I'm very tempted to order some more to go with this watch.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Grail and exit. Grail is that UNATTAINABLE watch whether due to cost or rarity. Exit watch is the one imho that just happens to be in your wrist when you get bored of the WIS circus.
> 
> For the first time ever I think I could (almost) consider a 5/6 watch collection. I always thought I needed more to cover all the bases but the BB58, the GMT, that would be the core 2. GO and moonmoon for dress options, and the heritage Chrono blue for colour / casual option. For something to be really bling bling maybe a Rolex day date gold president or blue face skydweller. So that's 6 ...... does it fill the needs of enjoyment of all the complications I like ?
> 
> ...


I'd go for it Rusty, it would be the perfect collection. |>


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm quite surprised about how good it looks on the leather (Colareb BTW) and I'm very tempted to order some more to go with this watch.......


Do it. For those watches I absolutely definitely am keeping I have 4-5 straps for each. Get bored change strap simples. I think that lug design would also suit an Isofrane rubber....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd go for it Rusty, it would be the perfect collection. |>


Not rushing into anything - quite a big decision. Would be some much loved casualties if I embark on the journey. The GS, the Pelagos, the SMPc omega, the dress Longines, the BBChrono, the BBRed () and ALL the steinharts etc

Tall order.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Do it. For those watches I absolutely definitely am keeping I have 4-5 straps for each. Get bored change strap simples. I think that lug design would also suit an Isofrane rubber....


I've got the tropics rubber it came with which is ok and I tried the 20mm seiko strap (beautifully soft rubber.........TWSS!) but the Seiko strap won't work because of the cut out and the McChin's chin. I'm looking at these two straps currently....


















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not rushing into anything - quite a big decision. Would be some much loved casualties if I embark on the journey. The GS, the Pelagos, the SMPc omega, the dress Longines, the BBChrono, the BBRed () and ALL the steinharts etc
> 
> Tall order.


Well obviously you need to be happy with the decision. Why not put away all the other watches and live with the reduced collection for a period of time and see how that feels?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I've got the tropics rubber it came with which is ok and I tried the 20mm seiko strap (beautifully soft rubber.........TWSS!) but the Seiko strap won't work because of the cut out and the McChin's chin. I'm looking at these two straps currently....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of those get a yes from me


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> I've got the tropics rubber it came with which is ok and I tried the 20mm seiko strap (beautifully soft rubber.........TWSS!) but the Seiko strap won't work because of the cut out and the McChin's chin. I'm looking at these two straps currently....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I do believe both would look good. What brand are they?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Solace said:


> Very nice, I do believe both would look good. What brand are they?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Colareb.......


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Colareb.......


Thanks :]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Colareb.......


What model. I don't think it's Colareb Venezia?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> What model. I don't think it's Colareb Venezia?


Blue one is:
https://shop.colareb.it/en/firenze-watch-strap/35-fireneze-brown.html#/size-20mm_buckle_16mm

Red one is:
https://shop.colareb.it/en/roma-watch-strap/31-roma-black.html


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 5/31

























Seiko no longer has the bracelet found one in France for $90 can buy whole watch for $120 but am taking your advice and keeping this one on leather.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Here you go disbeliever.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh... That's a much prettier sight! Ditch the bracelet dude... Ditch the chin..


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Grail and exit. Grail is that UNATTAINABLE watch whether due to cost or rarity. Exit watch is the one imho that just happens to be in your wrist when you get bored of the WIS circus.
> 
> For the first time ever I think I could (almost) consider a 5/6 watch collection. I always thought I needed more to cover all the bases but the BB58, the GMT, that would be the core 2. GO and moonmoon for dress options, and the heritage Chrono blue for colour / casual option. For something to be really bling bling maybe a Rolex day date gold president or blue face skydweller. So that's 6 ...... does it fill the needs of enjoyment of all the complications I like ?
> 
> ...


You know my stance on the panoreserve, but other than that I think that would be a great collection! Throw in a steiny as a beater and call it the end.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Sounds like an interesting project. I can certainly see it getting up there in terms of cost. You should be able to find some guidance here on WUS from others who develop such projects. I suppose one way to mitigate costs would be to use a 3D printer but that entails a non metallic case, which is likely not what you want. Keep us posted, hope it works out.


Not 3D printing a plastic watch.... That completely defeats the purpose. Metal can also be printed nowadays, but there is really no benefit of going that route, versus milling a solid block of metal. Quality wise its less, its less precise (a no-no in watch making), and also I doubt it would be less expensive at the end of the line.

I did get a quote from the guy, €3500 for a one off. Which is about double I hoped for. But if I have about 10 or more made it could come below the €2000 mark, which is doable. The number 10 doesn't seem completely unrealistic either; need to figure out where to find those ppl though. Only place I hang out here is f71, but am guessing 2k is a bit steep for that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ahhh... That's a much prettier sight! Ditch the bracelet dude... Ditch the chin..


But, but, but I looooooove the bracelet........

........the good thing is I don't give a flying f*#k about what anyone else thinks and love the McChin's chin :-d :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Not 3D printing a plastic watch.... That completely defeats the purpose. Metal can also be printed nowadays, but there is really no benefit of going that route, versus milling a solid block of metal. Quality wise its less, its less precise (a no-no in watch making), and also I doubt it would be less expensive at the end of the line.
> 
> I did get a quote from the guy, €3500 for a one off. Which is about double I hoped for. But if I have about 10 or more made it could come below the €2000 mark, which is doable. The number 10 doesn't seem completely unrealistic either; need to figure out where to find those ppl though. Only place I hang out here is f71, but am guessing 2k is a bit steep for that.


I'd agree with a plastic watch case, why bother. The prices you're quoting for a one off would really put me off, especially without a bracelet.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd agree with a plastic watch case, why bother. The prices you're quoting for a one off would really put me off, especially without a bracelet.


Guy I'm talking about is Dumet Watches (Arie Kabaalstra on this forum). http://dumetwatches.com
He's located in NL, which is worth something to me (even if its only convenience). He makes everything himself, apart from crystal and movement, so its true workmanship - not outsourced to some factory in china; that's worth something to me too, and also the main driver for price obviously. 
Looking at what he makes and how he goes about it looks great and inspires confidence to me for sure.

The one-off price is too much for me too - but I understand enough about the work involved to understand why its so much more expensive than making 10. 
I did not expect to pay less than 1500-2000 to begin with, so am really not put off by that price for a small series. I had hoped for say 25% less, but kind of expected that wouldn't be realistic.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> You know my stance on the panoreserve, but other than that I think that would be a great collection! Throw in a steiny as a beater and call it the end.


With all due respect your "stance" has no bearing on my thought process


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> But, but, but I looooooove the bracelet........
> 
> ........the good thing is I don't give a flying f*#k about what anyone else thinks and love the McChin's chin :-d :-!


Way to be, my friend.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Way to be, my friend.
> 
> Doc Savage


Thanks! It's the way to be......



RustyBin5 said:


> With all due respect your "stance" has no bearing on my thought process


......there you go, Rusty has the right attitude!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Guy I'm talking about is Dumet Watches (Arie Kabaalstra on this forum). DUMET Watches ? Handmade Titanium Watches and Watchmaking Tools
> He's located in NL, which is worth something to me (even if its only convenience). He makes everything himself, apart from crystal and movement, so its true workmanship - not outsourced to some factory in china; that's worth something to me too, and also the main driver for price obviously.
> Looking at what he makes and how he goes about it looks great and inspires confidence to me for sure.
> 
> ...


The whole idea of yours is (obviously.....doh) very personal, for me there are enough designs out there that I like that this doesn't hold any appeal. Finding that one watch that would be a lasting "companion" through life would be my exit watch idea......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Guy I'm talking about is Dumet Watches (Arie Kabaalstra on this forum). DUMET Watches ? Handmade Titanium Watches and Watchmaking Tools
> He's located in NL, which is worth something to me (even if its only convenience). He makes everything himself, apart from crystal and movement, so its true workmanship - not outsourced to some factory in china; that's worth something to me too, and also the main driver for price obviously.
> Looking at what he makes and how he goes about it looks great and inspires confidence to me for sure.
> 
> ...


The whole idea of yours is (obviously.....doh) very personal, for me there are enough designs out there that I like that this doesn't hold any appeal. Finding that one watch that would be a lasting "companion" through life would be my exit watch idea......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Guy I'm talking about is Dumet Watches (Arie Kabaalstra on this forum). http://dumetwatches.com
> He's located in NL, which is worth something to me (even if its only convenience). He makes everything himself, apart from crystal and movement, so its true workmanship - not outsourced to some factory in china; that's worth something to me too, and also the main driver for price obviously.
> Looking at what he makes and how he goes about it looks great and inspires confidence to me for sure.
> 
> ...


I like the idea, and I admire your exploratory work researching it. For what it is though it sounds rather pricey like you said yourself.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Wimads said:


> I did get a quote from the guy, €3500 for a one off. Which is about double I hoped for. But if I have about 10 or more made it could come below the €2000 mark, which is doable. The number 10 doesn't seem completely unrealistic either; need to figure out where to find those ppl though. Only place I hang out here is f71, but am guessing 2k is a bit steep for that.


10 is gonna be a real tough sell IMO, especially where it's a single run of watches with no expectation of warranty or support at a price range within reach of many aspirational watches. Which is not to say you shouldn't get one made, but that for the effort and headache of finding 9 other people to spend 2k, you might want to consider just paying the 3500, since what you want is a unique watch, not to start a brand.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Not 3D printing a plastic watch.... That completely defeats the purpose. Metal can also be printed nowadays, but there is really no benefit of going that route, versus milling a solid block of metal. Quality wise its less, its less precise (a no-no in watch making), and also I doubt it would be less expensive at the end of the line.
> 
> I did get a quote from the guy, €3500 for a one off. Which is about double I hoped for. But if I have about 10 or more made it could come below the €2000 mark, which is doable. The number 10 doesn't seem completely unrealistic either; need to figure out where to find those ppl though. Only place I hang out here is f71, but am guessing 2k is a bit steep for that.


Depending on the price of having it done in plastic, I might try it and see if there are any changes to be made. Having the case in hand, plastic or not, would allow you to tweak the design if necessary.

Not suggesting to build it completely with movement, crystal, etc. but it probably makes sense to at least have a prototype before throwing down $3500 on a steel version only to realize some improvements could be made.

Of course, I have no idea what it would cost to 3D print a plastic prototype. Sounds like a cool project either way.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> But, but, but I looooooove the bracelet........
> 
> ........the good thing is I don't give a flying f*#k about what anyone else thinks and love the McChin's chin :-d :-!


You must be a Jay Leno fan too.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> You must be a Jay Leno fan too.


I am aware of his existence, but not much else. Why?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I am aware of his existence, but not much else. Why?


Ahhhh due to the "chin", not yours though Hornet (Leno has a massive chin due to some disorder). I thought immediately of Jerry Seinfeld and his notorious watch collection that he wore on his show (dating back to the 1990's, and now on his coffee/car show). Ellen DeGeneres wore a real Paul Newman on new Seinfeld's coffee show, apparently she's into cars and racing chronographs, too. I only know these things because I read watch-related gossip, and love cars/racing chronographs.

Cheers btw all, I've been in the pool and at the beach, it's been a bit hot lately (chronographs safely in the box!)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I am aware of his existence, but not much else. Why?


He is known for his large chin.....of course









ordered a couple straps today one of which is a rally


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> But, but, but I looooooove the bracelet........
> 
> ........the good thing is I don't give a flying f*#k about what anyone else thinks and love the McChin's chin :-d :-!


Gonna give it the pet name of the Brucie


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> But, but, but I looooooove the bracelet........
> 
> ........the good thing is I don't give a flying f*#k about what anyone else thinks and love the McChin's chin :-d :-!


Score one for the month challenge, it's toughening your hide. About time!

Oh, those luggggggsss.

Testing, testing.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Guy I'm talking about is Dumet Watches (Arie Kabaalstra on this forum). DUMET Watches ? Handmade Titanium Watches and Watchmaking Tools
> He's located in NL, which is worth something to me (even if its only convenience). He makes everything himself, apart from crystal and movement, so its true workmanship - not outsourced to some factory in china; that's worth something to me too, and also the main driver for price obviously.
> Looking at what he makes and how he goes about it looks great and inspires confidence to me for sure.
> 
> ...


The price doesn't seem out there for a custom job of this type, but then again I don't really know what the going rate is. Is this personalized custom designed watch worth it for you over what you can buy for that price? It's likely to be a keeper whether you want it or not, you won't get anywhere near what you paid for it. I would definitely go the way of a cheap prototype as has been suggested if such is reasonable, or at least a realistic image of the completed product in 3D. Seems like the last one may be something you can do.


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 7 and still going strong with the Black Rock!

This is a bit of a cheat photo, since it's in front of my computer monitor. At least it's a picture I took personally of sunrise over Lake Superior last summer.









Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

TypeSly said:


> View attachment 13335869


Nah, you just ain't been around long enough! It's business as usual. A little bit of this, a little bit of that, makes this thread go round and round.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TypeSly said:


> View attachment 13335869


I see no thread jacking here.........!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> The price doesn't seem out there for a custom job of this type, but then again I don't really know what the going rate is. Is this personalized custom designed watch worth it for you over what you can buy for that price? It's likely to be a keeper whether you want it or not, you won't get anywhere near what you paid for it. I would definitely go the way of a cheap prototype as has been suggested if such is reasonable, or at least a realistic image of the completed product in 3D. Seems like the last one may be something you can do.


Yes, I suppose I could get a 3d print of the case to test proportions. You're right that if about to spend that amount of money, I better test the proportions a bit. I have 3D printed stuff this size before, and would estimate in plastic its about €50 to print, depending on the material used. So that shouldn't break the bank.

As for someone else making the comment, if there wouldn't be other stuff out there at that price - I guess for those other 10 ppl I'd need to convince, that might be the case. For me personally, no. I designed something with specifics I love and I don't think exist anywhere combined in one watch. 
12h bidirectional bezel isn't very common.
Dive style watch at 38mm, not very common either, though there are popping up new options lately.
Titanium isn't quite common either, especially on smaller cases.
Black dial will be gloss, like on my citizen. Also hard to find in a dive style watch, which usually use matte black dials.
Crown on left side. I love that on the citizen. But destros aren't very common either.
There is the sapphire box crystal I love. This also seems to be a bit of a hype lately, so no problems finding that in the micro world today - but combined with the other features haven't seen anything.

Its those details I have come to find that I love in watches. And I have not found any watch yet that incorporates them all. To show what all I considered to get what I want: My casio has the titanium case and second time zone, but not the looks. My citizen has an amazing dial and charm, but not the 12h bezel nor light weight case. The NTH Catalina I cancelled did have the 12h bezel, but a matte dial. The case would probably be better than the citizen, but still steel and thus weighty. I considered the steinhart titanium gmt, but it's 42mm and I don't like the case design. I considered the new 38mm titanium Helson Sharkdiver, but it doesn't come with a bracelet - and i found my SD40 didn't look good to me on straps due to the lug shape - and it doesn't have a 12h bezel. Certina does have a titanium DS dive watch, but its grey.. the black version is steel. There is the seaforth, I could have got with black dial and 12h bezel - but no titanium, and I already have another I love. And the list goes on... A lot of watches that have some of the stuff I like, nothing that has all of it, which is the merit for my own design.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Yes, I suppose I could get a 3d print of the case to test proportions. You're right that if about to spend that amount of money, I better test the proportions a bit. I have 3D printed stuff this size before, and would estimate in plastic its about €50 to print, depending on the material used. So that shouldn't break the bank.
> 
> As for someone else making the comment, if there wouldn't be other stuff out there at that price - I guess for those other 10 ppl I'd need to convince, that might be the case. For me personally, no. I designed something with specifics I love and I don't think exist anywhere combined in one watch.
> 12h bidirectional bezel isn't very common.
> ...


You do realise that with such a specific wish list it's the perfect solution to WPAC. It'll stop you ever buying if you can't find it. Just keep looking.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You do realise that with such a specific wish list it's the perfect solution to WPAC. It'll stop you ever buying if you can't find it. Just keep looking.


Lol ya... But the real problem is the obsession. Looking for that perfect watch, there's inevitably going to come up watches in that search that come close. Try to resist those... 
Might as well create that perfect watch. Though am not under the illusion that this is a good exit strategy... But it will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Lol ya... But the real problem is the obsession. Looking for that perfect watch, there's inevitably going to come up watches in that search that come close. Try to resist those...
> Might as well create that perfect watch. Though am not under the illusion that this is a good exit strategy... But it will keep me busy for a while.


Why is bidirectional bezel such a priority ? It adds nothing to a watch really. You would rarely use it and when you do is having to turn it 11 clicks the other way really a dealbreaker?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Lol ya... But the real problem is the obsession. Looking for that perfect watch, there's inevitably going to come up watches in that search that come close. Try to resist those...
> Might as well create that perfect watch. Though am not under the illusion that this is a good exit strategy... But it will keep me busy for a while.


Also if you ever do create your perfect watch...... if we hear you utter the words "...now if I could also have one with a blue dial that will be me done" ...,
Then you know we would have to kill you right?

Side note, since this is a potential purchase should this not be held up for a good bashing rather than sensible discussion about it? Asking for a friend.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello girlies.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Why is bidirectional bezel such a priority ? It adds nothing to a watch really. You would rarely use it and when you do is having to turn it 11 clicks the other way really a dealbreaker?


That's really not something adding significantly to the costs. Also, why compromise if I am having it custom made. For a 12h bezel it makes sense to be bi-directional, 24 click, so that's what I'm specifying. If I would have my own micro brand, that's also the way I would design my watches. It needs to make sense - I am not making a uni-directional 120 click bezel because its the standard for dive bezels, if its not a dive bezel.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Also if you ever do create your perfect watch...... if we hear you utter the words "...now if I could also have one with a blue dial that will be me done" ...,
> Then you know we would have to kill you right?
> 
> Side note, since this is a potential purchase should this not be held up for a good bashing rather than sensible discussion about it? Asking for a friend.


Yes you can kill me then. But no, I won't go for a second color of a same watch. If there's another, it will be a completely different type of watch. I did state I'm not under the illusion it would be the exit 

But yes you are right on the latter. I guess a good bashing is in place in the context of this thread


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Also if you ever do create your perfect watch...... if we hear you utter the words "...now if I could also have one with a blue dial that will be me done" ...,
> Then you know we would have to kill you right?
> 
> Side note, since this is a potential purchase should this not be held up for a good bashing rather than sensible discussion about it? Asking for a friend.


Definitely open to a bashing now, we've given it polite discussion so gloves can come off.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Yes you can kill me then. But no, I won't go for a second color of a same watch. If there's another, it will be a completely different type of watch. I did state I'm not under the illusion it would be the exit
> 
> But yes you are right on the latter. I guess a good bashing is in place in the context of this thread


Wimads my man...

This is how it starts. You get a quote for custom watch, then you think about it for a while and "If I make 1000 units, I can drop the quote by 60% and wear a prototype"..

...

...

And (BLIMP) you end up rambling about "watch game rules challenger" and "new approach to the watch industry"

I have just wanted to have custom T-shirt made few years ago and ended up with starting two business ventures.

I will not bash the watch itself, it is your vision and it makes sense. I know how I react when people at my shop start bashing on design and pricing.










I actually had related idea a while ago.

Usually locally swiss made watches with running movements and destroyed cases can be found for dimes. I had an idea to put them in new cases and sell.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Wimads my man...
> 
> This is how it starts. You get a quote for custom watch, then you think about it for a while and "If I make 1000 units, I can drop the quote by 60% and wear a prototype"..
> 
> ...


I'm trying to avoid going there 

The amazing transparency of Doc Vail on here has convinced me I'm not going to do that sh*t. Designing something is fun, dealing with customers isn't. We all know Nadim's reputation (makara, hellgray, etc.), great designer, sh*t customer service. I totally get him, I'd be the same  Except I realize its no good way to conduct business, so I don't.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have found a great trick.

When you design something, go for it. Put all your creativity in it.

When you sell it, detach yourself from it. Dont think about it, just think about price and profit. 

It might seem easy but it is the hardest part.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I have found a great trick.
> 
> When you design something, go for it. Put all your creativity in it.
> 
> ...


Thinking about price and profit is exactly what I don't want to do... (Besides dealing with the occasional BS customer). Its business administration, making the numbers work out, worrying about making enough profit to stay in business, flipping out over not moving enough watches fast enough, etc.

I am a designer, not a business manager. I work for a design agency, doing great projects - big names within the Netherlands, amazing creative work - my boss worries about all the numbers, I deliver good design work. I'm happy in that role, and its what I'm good at - and its why I don't run my own business. I could if I really wanted, but I don't have the ambition to move out of the design role I'm happy with.

If life gives me lemons and forces me to start my own business to remain active as a designer, I will; but not unless I'm forced to.

Edit: on a related note: if there is a bad moment to start a new business, its when everyone else is also starting the same kind of business. Think I'm a bit late to enter the exploding field of micro brands.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

So...

Just mod that frikkin SKX.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> So...
> 
> Just mod that frikkin SKX.


Lol ya that was the original plan  can always revert back to that. 
Anyway, having a watch made one time is not the same as starting a business. We'll see where the ship strands (that's probably no English expression  but you get the point)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Wimads my man...
> 
> This is how it starts. You get a quote for custom watch, then you think about it for a while and "If I make 1000 units, I can drop the quote by 60% and wear a prototype"..
> 
> ...


You won't bash the watch? It's WPAC sinner and it's a £3k potential purchase for a watch. Stop enabling ffs ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Lol ya that was the original plan  can always revert back to that.
> Anyway, having a watch made one time is not the same as starting a business. We'll see where the ship strands (that's probably no English expression  but you get the point)


Ok I can't be ar5ed scrolling up who knows how far to find your pic. Post it here and I'll bash it since Sinner has gone all fullonpussy mode


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok I can't be ar5ed scrolling up who knows how far to find your pic. Post it here and I'll bash it since Sinner has gone all fullonpussy mode


Lol alright then  Let's see what you got.

Grade 5 titanium
38mm diameter, 10.5mm thick
Box sapphire
Bi-directional 24 click bezel


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok... We will have to draw the big guns then...

It will end up like this:


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Ok... We will have to draw the big guns then...
> 
> It will end up like this:


Welcome back


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I tried to Beat around the bush a bit but to spend 3k on something that looks like Timex reject is pure insanity.

Just because its unique does not mean its useful


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Lol alright then  Let's see what you got.
> 
> Grade 5 titanium
> 38mm diameter, 10.5mm thick
> ...


Crown guards almost superfluous the overhanging bezel is acting like more of a crown guard







lugs too short any strap thicker than a NATO will be rubbed to death without curved spring bars in there







steel bezels with painted numerals ALWAYS end up rubbing off and looking crap







are you a lefty ? Is that the point of the crown on the left? If so what's the point of the date being on the right - date should peek out under cuff without having to roll your sleeves up







lastly it looks like a Sinn variant (that's a compliment) but with silly hands (that's not) so save yourself £2k and get a Sinn. It'll be a better watch.









Ok I think I'm done


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Btw is this still the new wruw thread ?







sry couldn't resist


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Lol alright then  Let's see what you got.
> 
> Grade 5 titanium
> 38mm diameter, 10.5mm thick
> ...


Looks like a mash up of a CW (the lugs) and a Tudor BB (case from the side). Buy yourself a CW and a Corgeut BB clone and you're there with most of your money intact.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Crown guards almost superfluous the overhanging bezel is acting like more of a crown guard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is some cutout in the case to make a thicker strap fit. A 4mm thick strap should fit. Anything thicker is silly on a 38mm watch anyway.
I am no lefty, left crown is for comfort. I notice a digging crown quite often. Maybe I have weird wrists that that happens a lot.

Lastly, personally I love those hands, was kind of satisfied with that design  I did look at sinn also btw. If their st104 came with a 12h bezel, that would be mighty tempting.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day whatever for the OWOM challenge.......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> There is some cutout in the case to make a thicker strap fit. A 4mm thick strap should fit. Anything thicker is silly on a 38mm watch anyway.
> I am no lefty, left crown is for comfort. I notice a digging crown quite often. Maybe I have weird wrists that that happens a lot.
> 
> Lastly, personally I love those hands, was kind of satisfied with that design  I did look at sinn also btw. If their st104 came with a 12h bezel, that would be mighty tempting.


Nothing personal - you asked for a bash 

It's not a lefty but it's got the bezel it's got that brushed satinised look it's tougher than a tank and it's even got you signature yellow second hand. It's clean legible and durable - it's even got the day date - surely you can live with a right hand crown man


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nothing personal - you asked for a bash
> 
> It's not a lefty but it's got the bezel it's got that brushed satinised look it's tougher than a tank and it's even got you signature yellow second hand. It's clean legible and durable - it's even got the day date - surely you can live with a right hand crown man


Didn't take it personal  just explaining the design choices.

The damasko is nice, but 42mm and probably not a light weight..

Though I will say it is pretty close to what I was aiming for. If I need to sell 10, this will be the thoughest competition..


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 6/31

Shot this rainbow over our neighbors house awhile ago. So computer screen background for today's shot.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe you need a better render for a proper bashing..


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Maybe you need a better render for a proper bashing..
> View attachment 13337287


Numbers on the bezel need to be bigger and personally I dislike sterile dials, almost as much as I dislike too much. It lacks personality and for me something else on the dial might just give it that.......

.......still wouldn't pay 3k for it.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I think the collection is about to get smaller by one.

I'm looking at another 2:1 swap. I'm looking to sell the Hamilton Seaview 1,000 ft diver and the Ball NECC diver. The replacement will be a NTH Nacken, black, with Date. This is a watch that has always been on my radar, but I pushed it out of my mind once I decided I need to stop buying and join WPAC. However, I am comfortable with a 2:1 exchange where I am right now.

Bash away, friends!









Doc Savage


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I think the collection is about to get smaller by one.
> 
> I'm looking at another 2:1 swap. I'm looking to sell the Hamilton Seaview 1,000 ft diver and the Ball NECC diver. The replacement will be a NTH Nacken, black, with Date. This is a watch that has always been on my radar, but I pushed it out of my mind once I decided I need to stop buying and join WPAC. However, I am comfortable with a 2:1 exchange where I am right now.
> 
> ...


This is actually one of the two watches that i could be content with being the one and only.
The other one is my Helson SD40.
The negatives for me on the Nacken is the black dial could be more ink-y/deeper black, looks washed out and faded, I dont like how the watch looks on the bracelet, maybe due to the case and lug shape but I love it on any other strap, especially erikas mn strap. BGW9 lume is also terrible, its nice for 5 minutes then it goes away, wish he used c1 instead.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I think the collection is about to get smaller by one.
> 
> I'm looking at another 2:1 swap. I'm looking to sell the Hamilton Seaview 1,000 ft diver and the Ball NECC diver. The replacement will be a NTH Nacken, black, with Date. This is a watch that has always been on my radar, but I pushed it out of my mind once I decided I need to stop buying and join WPAC. However, I am comfortable with a 2:1 exchange where I am right now.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I'm going to struggle to bash this as I really like it. Owned three NTH subs and loved the designs, but I don't think that they are worth the price (new at least......) maybe second hand. I also thought that the bracelet and clasp was a weak point in the design and execution.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Numbers on the bezel need to be bigger and personally I dislike sterile dials, almost as much as I dislike too much. It lacks personality and for me something else on the dial might just give it that.......
> 
> .......still wouldn't pay 300 for it.


FTFY


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> FTFY


......was going to put 30


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I think the collection is about to get smaller by one.
> 
> I'm looking at another 2:1 swap. I'm looking to sell the Hamilton Seaview 1,000 ft diver and the Ball NECC diver. The replacement will be a NTH Nacken, black, with Date. This is a watch that has always been on my radar, but I pushed it out of my mind once I decided I need to stop buying and join WPAC. However, I am comfortable with a 2:1 exchange where I am right now.
> 
> ...


Shameless and your lume pic is of the no date version I think


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Shameless and your lume pic is of the no date version I think


True - I just screengrabbed what I could from the website.

It's def an homage, but it homages more than one particular watch, which is why it interests me more than a straight up copy/renaming would.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> True - I just screengrabbed what I could from the website.
> 
> It's def an homage, but it homages more than one particular watch, which is why it interests me more than a straight up copy/renaming would.
> 
> Doc Savage


Which other watch does it homage.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I think the collection is about to get smaller by one.
> 
> I'm looking at another 2:1 swap. I'm looking to sell the Hamilton Seaview 1,000 ft diver and the Ball NECC diver. The replacement will be a NTH Nacken, black, with Date. This is a watch that has always been on my radar, but I pushed it out of my mind once I decided I need to stop buying and join WPAC. However, I am comfortable with a 2:1 exchange where I am right now.
> 
> ...


I just sold mine, I had a functional issue with it. The small thickness of the watch and larger crown meant that the crown was always pressed into my wrist. It got pretty uncomfortable throughout the day. I tried wearing further up the wrist where my hand didn't hit the crown when I moved my wrist but it didn't feel right.

It is a good watch otherwise.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Shameless and your lume pic is of the no date version I think


Yes Rusty, totally shameless. Good job those boys at Steinhart don't copy any Swiss watch designs isn't it..........b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes Rusty, totally shameless. Good job those boys at Steinhart don't copy any Swiss watch designs isn't it..........b-)


Ye too right . Glad you picked up on that


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> True - I just screengrabbed what I could from the website.
> 
> It's def an homage, but it homages more than one particular watch, which is why it interests me more than a straight up copy/renaming would.
> 
> Doc Savage


What's the NTH retail for?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> What's the NTH retail for?


$600

Its not a homage to pelagos, its of different vintage watches, rolex big crown case, mn tudor hands and dial, cant remember the others now, there is a good post on janistading blog on that topic. It wears better than pelagos though, better proportions, thinner, smaller diameter...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> $600
> 
> Its not a homage to pelagos, its of different vintage watches, rolex big crown case, mn tudor hands and dial, cant remember the others now, there is a good post on janistading blog on that topic. It wears better than pelagos though, better proportions, thinner, smaller diameter...


Most of the design is quite vanilla. The two main features are the hands and a full lume bezel. It's a (mostly) Pelagos homage.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> $600
> 
> Its not a homage to pelagos, its of different vintage watches, rolex big crown case, mn tudor hands and dial, cant remember the others now, there is a good post on janistading blog on that topic. It wears better than pelagos though, better proportions, thinner, smaller diameter...


I once posted on here that I wished someone would do a decent homage of the Pelagos, Doc Vail responded saying he thought he'd done that with the Näcken........

......the prosecution rests m'lud


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I once posted on here that I wished someone would do a decent homage of the Pelagos, Doc Vail responded saying he thought he'd done that with the Näcken........
> 
> ......the prosecution rests m'lud


I get it, that the modern black nacken has the same hands, indices and insert as pelagos and I am not arguing that it does not. I love the look of pelagos which is obviously why i bought the version that I did.
Here is the post i was referring to:


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Which other watch does it homage.


The shape of the hands and the hour markers certainly do come from the Pelagos, but it's not a straight up copy. There are some notable differences, which I think are what make this an interesting watch.

The crown is right off a vintage Rolex Sub. Same for the complete lack of crown guards. The dial to overall case ratio is similar to the Vintage Tudor Submariner. The case profile, especially the bevel, is similar to a vintage Seamaster. The dial and the indices are closer to a vintage Tudor sub than a modern Pelagos, which has the minute indices all the way up on the chapter ring and has the hour markers halfway into that ring. The NTH has all indices on the dial.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Most of the design is quite vanilla. The two main features are the hands and a full lume bezel. It's a (mostly) Pelagos homage.


Meh, tastes vary.

I see this watch as more of a tour of historical dive watches. The reality is that the snowflake hands are such a dramatically different look, that copying those, I think gives a disproportionate impression that this is a straight-up pelagos copy. Nobody would deny it gets a lot of influence from Tudor, and if you don't like the snowflake hands and square indices of a Pelagos, you are not going to like this watch. But there's a lot more to this watch, imo.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Back to focusing on current watches - I don't want to, um, dodge my responsibility to the month-wear group









Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Meh, tastes vary.
> 
> I see this watch as more of a tour of historical dive watches. The reality is that the snowflake hands are such a dramatically different look, that copying those, I think gives a disproportionate impression that this is a straight-up pelagos copy. Nobody would deny it gets a lot of influence from Tudor, and if you don't like the snowflake hands and square indices of a Pelagos, you are not going to like this watch. But there's a lot more to this watch, imo.
> 
> Doc Savage


I agree and I own Pelagos - I understand the other references and I also agree it's an interesting and appealing watch. If they wanted to NOT have the Pelagos-homage label they shouldn't imho have gone stark white with the indices and the lumed bezel ofc. The bezel is also matte, flat and coin edged like the Pelagos . No cyclops either. The nth and the Pelagos both draw from the same original on that we can agree. Anyways it's a purchase on the way so critique is mandatory and somewhat tongue in cheek


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Yes you can kill me then. But no, I won't go for a second color of a same watch. If there's another, it will be a completely different type of watch. I did state I'm not under the illusion it would be the exit
> 
> But yes you are right on the latter. I guess a good bashing is in place in the context of this thread


Around here sometimes you get what you asked for and sometimes you get more than you bargained for.

Oh the watch, which watch? Are you putting together a jigsaw puzzle with all of your favorites pieces, only? You know what comes out of that, right? Brake the mold. Stop playing with those damn Lego's, will ya. You're a designer! This isn't an order for a client, it's for yourself. Be not bound by somebody else boundaries, or concern yourself with what others may think. This one is for you. You've done your homework, now set that aside. Put on your thinking cap. Let those creative juices flow. Restraint be damn.... What's inside of you? Let it flow! You can finish the mold later. Put your imprint on it. Did I tell you this one is for YOU.

Did I piss you off. Good! These bashes getting a little weak around here lately. We need some tough love once in a while. What are you going to do?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The shape of the hands and the hour markers certainly do come from the Pelagos, but it's not a straight up copy. There are some notable differences, which I think are what make this an interesting watch.
> 
> The crown is right off a vintage Rolex Sub. Same for the complete lack of crown guards. The dial to overall case ratio is similar to the Vintage Tudor Submariner. The case profile, especially the bevel, is similar to a vintage Seamaster. The dial and the indices are closer to a vintage Tudor sub than a modern Pelagos, which has the minute indices all the way up on the chapter ring and has the hour markers halfway into that ring. The NTH has all indices on the dial.
> 
> Doc Savage


I agree, if you are going to be copying might as well copy everybody. If it were a Chinese brand people here would be throwing up a hissy fit. What the heck, it's probably partly, not fully, as in your example, Chinese anyways, at Western prices.

C'mon HD, your parsing a marketing gimmick. You got yourself a pair of deep tough Balls and this is what you are going to put in between them?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Back to focusing on current watches - I don't want to, um, dodge my responsibility to the month-wear group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HD, I have a big favor to ask. Will you please surgically remove that blister, cyclops, or whateverthehell that is asap.

I'll lend you my pickaxe if it helps to bust that sucker open.









Between this and Mr. Lugggs (Massive) McChin you guys are driving me nuts. What day are you on anyways? I may have to take a break 'til this is all over.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> HD, I have a big favor to ask. Will you please surgically remove that blister, cyclops, or whateverthehell that is asap.
> 
> I'll lend you my pickaxe if it helps to bust that sucker open.
> 
> ...


It's stopping you browsing watches you want to buy tho


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's stopping you browsing watches you want to buy tho


I can't concentrate, I'm afraid I'll click the wrong button and end up with one of those. Then I'll really need more than WPAC therapy to come to the rescue. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> I agree and I own Pelagos - I understand the other references and I also agree it's an interesting and appealing watch. If they wanted to NOT have the Pelagos-homage label they shouldn't imho have gone stark white with the indices and the lumed bezel ofc. The bezel is also matte, flat and coin edged like the Pelagos . No cyclops either. The nth and the Pelagos both draw from the same original on that we can agree. Anyways it's a purchase on the way so critique is mandatory and somewhat tongue in cheek


The bashing is always welcome!



PetWatch said:


> I agree, if you are going to be copying might as well copy everybody. If it were a Chinese brand people here would be throwing up a hissy fit. What the heck, it's probably partly, not fully, as in your example, Chinese anyways, at Western prices.
> 
> C'mon HD, your parsing a marketing gimmick. You got yourself a pair of deep tough Balls and this is what you are going to put in between them?


I admit there are some hairs being split, but for we WIS, I think they have a bit (but only a bit) of merit.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> HD, I have a big favor to ask. Will you please surgically remove that blister, cyclops, or whateverthehell that is asap.
> 
> I'll lend you my pickaxe if it helps to bust that sucker open.
> 
> ...


As much as I appreciate the offer to let me borrow a powerful, manly hand tool like that, I have to admit I really do like the bubblehead. If a watch has to have a date complication, I like having the cyclops. Of course, that probably has something to do with the fact that I never could read those tiny numbers that well, unless the watch is right in front of my face.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Maybe you need a better render for a proper bashing..
> View attachment 13337287


Let me see if I got this straight. You may be spending $20,000 for ten watches that have cases that look like were stamped out with sharp corners on the bottom of that slab side case that will dig into the wrist and you probably won't be able to sell them for $200 each?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The shape of the hands and the hour markers certainly do come from the Pelagos, but it's not a straight up copy. There are some notable differences, which I think are what make this an interesting watch.
> 
> The crown is right off a vintage Rolex Sub. Same for the complete lack of crown guards. The dial to overall case ratio is similar to the Vintage Tudor Submariner. The case profile, especially the bevel, is similar to a vintage Seamaster. The dial and the indices are closer to a vintage Tudor sub than a modern Pelagos, which has the minute indices all the way up on the chapter ring and has the hour markers halfway into that ring. The NTH has all indices on the dial.
> 
> Doc Savage


So you have a frankenhomage.

Get a grip man.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Trying out the new rules transgressor this week. Not to be confused with the much longer evaluation trial period. Besides, it will give you guys something to hit back at.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> So you have a frankenhomage.
> 
> Get a grip man.


What's your point?

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> What's your point?
> 
> Doc Savage


It's hard to grip a frankenhomage?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I can't concentrate, I'm afraid I'll click the wrong button and end up with one of those. Then I'll really need more than WPAC therapy to come to the rescue. :-d:-d:-d


As the WPAC unofficial therapist you can stand in front of a mirror and give yourself therapy........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> As the WPAC unofficial therapist you can stand in front of a mirror and give yourself therapy........


Christ there's a mental image - I'm now scarred.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> As the WPAC unofficial therapist you can stand in front of a mirror and give yourself therapy........


Is this like self-medicating?

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Is this like self-flagellating?
> 
> Doc Savage


Ftfy


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ftfy


I'm sorry, I thought we were just into watches here.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm sorry, I thought we were just into watches here.
> 
> Doc Savage


We are, but brother Hornets been drinking early I think ?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> We are, but brother Hornets been drinking early I think 🤣


Getting an early start on the weekend, eh?

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Christ there's a mental image - I'm now scarred.


Yes, I can see that now. Does it help if I say I just meant talking to himself.....?

No? I'll get my coat......

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Moving on, there was a lovely sky this morning......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Moving on, there was a lovely sky this morning......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cloud formations move me - something about them - great pic


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> What's your point?
> 
> Doc Savage


You get an inception timepiece.

I get Docs intention not to get straight into homage scene and drown into endless line of Sub /SM300/what ever is the hype homages. So it went other way, compilation of 6-7 watches. I have no doubts that it is quality timepiece but TBH it looks like someone at service center had leftovers and slabbed them together during drunk christmas party aftermath.

You are selling a Ball which is (no matter what you or me or anybody think about styling) a far more advanced watch for 300$ more than NHT. Think again...

NFH, I hope doc does not see this but it looks awkward

Swift Taylor today still


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> You get an inception timepiece.
> 
> I get Docs intention not to get straight into homage scene and drown into endless line of Sub /SM300/what ever is the hype homages. So it went other way, compilation of 6-7 watches. I have no doubts that it is quality timepiece but TBH it looks like someone at service center had leftovers and slabbed them together during drunk christmas party aftermath.
> 
> ...


Looks good in that pic


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Let me see if I got this straight. You may be spending $20,000 for ten watches that have cases that look like were stamped out with sharp corners on the bottom of that slab side case that will dig into the wrist and you probably won't be able to sell them for $200 each?


Well we got the preoprder model for that. Not spending 20k before I have it.

I'm not sure ppl want to spend 2k on it, but even the f71 crowd will probably agree on more than 200 

Anyway good bash, keep it coming. Those numbers do make me nervous


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Around here sometimes you get what you asked for and sometimes you get more than you bargained for.
> 
> Oh the watch, which watch? Are you putting together a jigsaw puzzle with all of your favorites pieces, only? You know what comes out of that, right? Brake the mold. Stop playing with those damn Lego's, will ya. You're a designer! This isn't an order for a client, it's for yourself. Be not bound by somebody else boundaries, or concern yourself with what others may think. This one is for you. You've done your homework, now set that aside. Put on your thinking cap. Let those creative juices flow. Restraint be damn.... What's inside of you? Let it flow! You can finish the mold later. Put your imprint on it. Did I tell you this one is for YOU.
> 
> Did I piss you off. Good! These bashes getting a little weak around here lately. We need some tough love once in a while. What are you going to do?


Didn't piss me off. In fact went completely past me. Think you're trying to say the design lacks personality. Not in my eyes. Not a very expressive personality maybe, but neither am I. It's simple, clean, legible, with a touch of color; lightweight, functional, without any unnecessary elements, but still nice to look at (imho).


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dude we are tryin to save you a 3k atleast or 20k.

Take a vacation. Go to Bali or visit Japan. Forget about this nonsense.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Guys, thanks for the round of bashing. It made me reflect for a bit on why I would be doing this.

There is a tendency of mine to pick up projects and then not finish them. These projects are basically obsessions that make me distract myself from difficult tasks or projects in the real world that need attention and could actually benefit from that obsessive attitude. But those real world projects have consequences for my life, and thus are scary to undertake (fear of failure).
Then once that distracting project starts becoming real too, I abandon it, because the same anxiety mechanism is activated.

This watch project was obviously the same kind of project. I better not take it to the stage where I have 20k in cash from other ppl tied up, and then break down under anxiety issues..., While there is actually more pressing things in real life that need my full attention as well.

If I had any ambition starting a micro brand, this project would be a great learning experience. But as it is, that is not the direction I want to move into. Were it 2k for a one-off, I might have done it. But 3.5k or a series of 10 is not going to happen.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Well we got the preoprder model for that. Not spending 20k before I have it.
> 
> I'm not sure ppl want to spend 2k on it, but even the f71 crowd will probably agree on more than 200
> 
> Anyway good bash, keep it coming. Those numbers do make me nervous


Good to be nervous about designing a watch that could be used as a hockey puck.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 7/31

































Like the two piece Nato now I must confess after much imagining I cancelled the rally strap order as well as a dark brown leather croc and ordered a bracelet.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Day 7/31
> 
> View attachment 13339785
> 
> ...


I'd say try a black nato if you like it. Don't think a nato is wrong on it per se, but that khaki green color seems to me as big a mis match as it could be. But you're the one that needs to like it of course.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> I'd say try a black nato if you like it. Don't think a nato is wrong on it per se, but that khaki green color seems to me as big a mis match as it could be. But you're the one that needs to like it of course.


I was just going to say - when selecting a nato pick a colour from the dial. The blue would work - a dark navy nato


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> I'd say try a black nato if you like it. Don't think a nato is wrong on it per se, but that khaki green color seems to me as big a mis match as it could be. But you're the one that needs to like it of course.


I thought the same thing. The previous owner actually shipped the watch to me with a one piece green Nato which I immediately removed and returned the watch to the stock leather strap. I had this two piece laying around so I thought I would give it a try. My wife thinks it looks great and I do wear army green t shirts with which this band blends in really well. Illogical color choice for this watch I agree.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I thought the same thing. The previous owner actually shipped the watch to me with a one piece green Nato which I immediately removed and returned the watch to the stock leather strap. I had this two piece laying around so I thought I would give it a try. My wife thinks it looks great and I do wear army green t shirts with which this band blends in really well. Illogical color choice for this watch I agree.


Hmm, interesting. I could see it work if you wear it with an army green shirt.
Actually, that strap might work good on the hammy too, if its same lug width.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I was just going to say - when selecting a nato pick a colour from the dial. The blue would work - a dark navy nato


Yes indeed, that is the logical approach and why I selected the rally strap with blue stitching. Perhaps it is the surprise factor to find this watch on green and the blue really does not always look blue, makes for some artsy interest and controversy. It also lightens the watch considerably compared to black and the green is closer to skin tone than blue would be. More neutral in that regard.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Hmm, interesting. I could see it work if you wear it with an army green shirt.
> Actually, that strap might work good on the hammy too, if its same lug width.


Hami is 19 so the thick 20 would be a too much to squeeze I think I remember trying it.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Have any of you guys ever wear a watch for an extended period of time, let's say 6+ months while ignoring the rest of the collection completely but not selling off any of the pieces?
This is the main reason I rotate my watches because, if I don't wear a watch for a week or two I sell it which makes me regret it later or prompts me to buy something else.
This then throws me in the loop of flipping a lot.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Have any of you guys ever wear a watch for an extended period of time, let's say 6+ months while ignoring the rest of the collection completely but not selling off any of the pieces?
> This is the main reason I rotate my watches because, if I don't wear a watch for a week or two I sell it which makes me regret it later or prompts me to buy something else.
> This then throws me in the loop of flipping a lot.


Nope. But after a month with the Armida I'm looking forward to the other watches, so no thoughts whatsoever to sell anything........


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Nope. But after a month with the Armida I'm looking forward to the other watches, so no thoughts whatsoever to sell anything........


Yeah, I could not do a month challenge, I did 10 days with the TSAR and back wearing my nacken, helson and scurfa. I rotate them randomly every few days. I did not wear my blue and brass Helson for a month. Which got me thinking if I should sell them even if I don't get anything else. Or get an Oris or Sinn for the money I get out of them. This way I can have a brand with legit history in my collection. But that would just feed my addiction.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yeah, I could not do a month challenge, I did 10 days with the TSAR and back wearing my nacken, helson and scurfa. I rotate them randomly every few days. I did not wear my blue and brass Helson for a month. Which got me thinking if I should sell them even if I don't get anything else. Or get an Oris or Sinn for the money I get out of them. This way I can have a brand with legit history in my collection. But that would just feed my addiction.


If when you look in the watchbox and something else always takes your fancy or when you wear it you are thinking about another watch and this has been going on for a fair while then fair enough. But just cause you don't wear a watch for a month you'd consider selling it? Crazy. Gotta question your buying strategy in the first place then.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yeah, I could not do a month challenge, I did 10 days with the TSAR and back wearing my nacken, helson and scurfa. I rotate them randomly every few days. I did not wear my blue and brass Helson for a month. Which got me thinking if I should sell them even if I don't get anything else. Or get an Oris or Sinn for the money I get out of them. This way I can have a brand with legit history in my collection. But that would just feed my addiction.


History schmistory. Wear what makes you smile


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> If when you look in the watchbox and something else always takes your fancy or when you wear it you are thinking about another watch and this has been going on for a fair while then fair enough. But just cause you don't wear a watch for a month you'd consider selling it? Crazy. Gotta question your buying strategy in the first place then.......


Buying strategy lol, there is not one. 
I actually love them all now but I have 3 of the same watch in different variations. How long do I wait until i flip the two I wear the least (blue and brass)? I always seem to go for my black SD40 but I love the having the other two, cant explain it. I always wanted the sinn 556i but could not get myself to spend more then $500ish on a watch which prevented me from pulling the trigger. Somehow 5 watches at $500 makes it feel better than 1 at $2500. Best bet, dont even consider anything for now and move on. Hey thats why I am here


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> History schmistory. Wear what makes you smile


Exactly. History just brings you a premium you pay for it........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Buying strategy lol, there is not one.
> I actually love them all now but I have 3 of the same watch in different variations. How long do I wait until i flip the two I wear the least (blue and brass)? I always seem to go for my black SD40 but I love the having the other two, cant explain it. I always wanted the sinn 556i but could not get myself to spend more then $500ish on a watch which prevented me from pulling the trigger. Somehow 5 watches at $500 makes it feel better than 1 at $2500. Best bet, dont even consider anything for now and move on. Hey thats why I am here


You gotta have some form of strategy or at the minimum some rules for buying (usually based on previous experience) otherwise you're gonna struggle with getting away from the buy/flip cycle.......

.......the consolidation thing and going for a more upmarket watch is something that appeals to me, having done it to get the Oris 65, but reducing even further is something I struggle with still.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Spending some quality time with my travel watch while in Calgary for a few days. This one doesn't see a ton of wrist time at home, but on the road it's a faithful companion.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I took the day off and went golfing with some friends. Guess what went with me.










Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I took the day off and went golfing with some friends. Guess what went with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit alarming when the aim of the game is to "hit the Ball"


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Spending some quality time with my travel watch while in Calgary for a few days. This one doesn't see a ton of wrist time at home, but on the road it's a faithful companion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that actually say tough movement on the dial?! Love it !!!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> A bit alarming when the aim of the game is to "hit the Ball"


LOL very true!

Doc Savage


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

Day.. well the end of my second week with this. Haven't wavered save for last weekend when I went biking and didn't feel it was appropriate for the occasion, so I wore a gshock instead.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Howdy WPAC gents, the occasional lady, and those that identify as anything else in between.

No new purchases or trades on my end just wearing a watch I have't worn in a while and was appreciating how much I like it...thought I would share.

Have a Good Weekend!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

bgn! said:


> Day.. well the end of my second week with this. Haven't wavered save for last weekend when I went biking and didn't feel it was appropriate for the occasion, so I wore a gshock instead.


That is looking a little tight fella.......


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> That is looking a little tight fella.......


It's not bad, feels fine to me. I don't like much movement of the watch on my wrist.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

bgn! said:


> It's not bad, feels fine to me. I don't like much movement of the watch on my wrist.


Well, so long as you can still feel your fingers......


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Does that actually say tough movement on the dial?! Love it !!!


Thanks! Supposedly it's the same module from some of the G Shocks, just in an analogue watch which I think is pretty cool.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

bgn! said:


> Day.. well the end of my second week with this. Haven't wavered save for last weekend when I went biking and didn't feel it was appropriate for the occasion, so I wore a gshock instead.


I've never seen the snowflake on a brown strap and wow, that's an exceptional look! A bit less formal than the bracelet, but still classy.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, so long as you can still feel your fingers......


Wait so you're saying you that this tingling sensation in my fingers is bad?!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

bgn! said:


> Wait so you're saying you that this tingling sensation in my fingers is bad?!


No, no it's perfectly normal........

.......you've got a spare hand anyway.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

bgn! said:


> Wait so you're saying you that this tingling sensation in my fingers is bad?!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/you-flopper-strangler-goldilocks-4754003.html


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

RLextherobot said:


> I've never seen the snowflake on a brown strap and wow, that's an exceptional look! A bit less formal than the bracelet, but still classy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cheers. It's a good look. Works well since I tend to wear jeans and a tshirt. Still love it on the bracelet though.

This is one of the Hirsch James straps with the vented rubber backing and leather on top.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> I've never seen the snowflake on a brown strap and wow, that's an exceptional look! A bit less formal than the bracelet, but still classy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I actually think on leather (black) is MORE formal than bracelet.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Forum member since 9th January - typing on a thread he says is dreadful - rather sad little chap really. Maybe needs a hug.... 

....Croatian style


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> I actually think on leather (black) is MORE formal than bracelet.


I would totally agree normally but with the GS bracelets being so shiny and reflective I think a nice leather strap takes it down a notch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Time to block this chump and move on. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> As the WPAC unofficial therapist you can stand in front of a mirror and give yourself therapy........


I humbly accept the WPAC Unofficial Abstinence (haha) Therapist commission. I realize that for some of the members watch issues are the least of their problems so I'll leave those to the pro's.

WARNING! Therapy side effects you should know about.
You may experience annoyance, irritability, anger and a desire to strike back. Cases of confusion and hallucinations have been reported. Patients have experienced delusions about the existence of a Grail watch that will make all their watch wishes come true, and of finding a key watch that will unlock the Exit door to Hotel WIS.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Buying strategy lol, there is not one.
> I actually love them all now but I have 3 of the same watch in different variations. *How long do I wait until i flip the two I wear the least (blue and brass)? I always seem to go for my black SD40 but I love the having the other two, cant explain it. *I always wanted the sinn 556i but could not get myself to spend more then $500ish on a watch which prevented me from pulling the trigger. Somehow 5 watches at $500 makes it feel better than 1 at $2500. Best bet, dont even consider anything for now and move on. Hey thats why I am here


You like wacheS. Get used to the idea that there is no need to wear every watch for same amount of time or at the same frequency. Contrary to what is commonly accepted here, not frequently wearing a watch is not in and of itself sufficient reason to sell or flip, specially for another. Need to consider the overall picture a little more not just the component parts.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I think we were just trolled









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Man I leave the thread for a few days and come back to such an obvious and bored troll.
Regardless I have still been wearing my SKX007 and I have lost count of how many days I have been wearing it.
Still tempted by my NTH sitting on my desk for how thin and comfortable it is, but I will keep wearing the Seiko.

What I think I will do is keep wearing the Seiko until my Halios ships in late August. It will help me to greatly appreciate the different watches in my collection.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Well, that was interesting. I am new, but that might be the first knife challenge I have read. Luckily, most of the people I have encountered on here have more class than that.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Well, that was interesting. I am new, but that might be the first knife challenge I have read. Luckily, most of the people I have encountered on here have more class than that.


Can you quote it please. Can't see it


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Can you quote it please. Can't see it


Been deleted after reporting.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Seriously you sound 6 yrs old. Here's a picture my son asked to share with you. He felt this forum wasn't really your thing.







i mean come on - dinosaurs and Lego? Surely that's more your thing. Run along now.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Seriously you sound 6 yrs old. Here's a picture my son asked to share with you. He felt this forum wasn't really your thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that made me laugh......

Lego maybe too advanced










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Still with the Armida, lost count of how many days it is now!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Still with the Armida, lost count of how many days it is now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, okay. After this epic post, I retract all my statements about this thread being boring. LOL


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

btw..has anyone seen or heard of @georgefl74 lately, some scarry stuff at Greece.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> btw..has anyone seen or heard of @georgefl74 lately, some scarry stuff at Greece.


Also in Ca USA. Fires everywhere


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TypeSly said:


> Okay, okay. After this epic post, I retract all my statements about this thread being boring. LOL


In all seriousness - did you have any genuine interest in curbing your watch buying? If so let's hear about it. THIS IS YOUR BIG MOMENT  - your chance to get the thread back on track - to get it back to its roots - back to the fundamental raison d'etre of its existence. Tell us your horological story, your goals and where you're at now?

Of course any reply will be answered politely, so, what's it going to be?

Continue to rant and cry

Or

Tell us about your watches and issues?

I think I already know the answer but I will wait on your reply


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> btw..has anyone seen or heard of @georgefl74 lately, some scarry stuff at Greece.


He was on WUS a week ago, pm'd him to check.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> In all seriousness - did you have any genuine interest in curbing your watch buying? If so let's hear about it. THIS IS YOUR BIG MOMENT  - your chance to get the thread back on track - to get it back to its roots - back to the fundamental raison d'etre of its existence. Tell us your horological story, your goals and where you're at now?
> 
> Of course any reply will be answered politely, so, what's it going to be?
> 
> ...












Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sushi lunch for the girls and me today......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Sushi lunch for the girls and me today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like meat?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Looks like meat?


Beef terriaki for me, but sushi for the girls. It's a sushi restaurant, but I prefer some red meat, especially with chilli!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> In all seriousness - did you have any genuine interest in curbing your watch buying? If so let's hear about it. THIS IS YOUR BIG MOMENT  - your chance to get the thread back on track - to get it back to its roots - back to the fundamental raison d'etre of its existence. Tell us your horological story, your goals and where you're at now?
> 
> Of course any reply will be answered politely, so, what's it going to be?
> 
> ...


I think we have our answer now. Thanks for clarifying and glad we could help


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

So Rusty... you like defending a guy who's got a quote of him slandering you on his sig? Lol It's the good ol' knitting gang! Carry on with your awesome thread |>|>|>


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 8/31

I hesitate to continue posting under current conditions....

It is too bad because I bought a watch yesterday after considerable "cooling off" period and discovered some interesting facts about the brand. Founded in 1956 by Eugen Gluck, in Little Neck, NY (used to live very near there and didn't have a clue) watches were built in a custom-designed factory in Arlington, Texas often using cases from Switzerland and bracelets from Hong Kong. credit Wikipedia.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

George is all good! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

TypeSly said:


> Man, I envy some of you guys that had huge collections, and then are down to 4 or 5 watches. Every time I rid myself of one, I seem to get two more back. With a little more maturing, I will grow up to be part of this brotherhood. :-!


In the meantime may I suggest you sell all your solar, quartz, and anything else you find boring and even perhaps some of your Casios. Then start 2019 with a slim trim collection of watches you like as a place to start. Also try to figure out why you need to buy two after selling one. Try to reverse that process. Sell two and buy one if you really still have to buy any at all.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Day 8/31
> 
> I hesitate to continue posting under current conditions....
> 
> It is too bad because I bought a watch yesterday after considerable "cooling off" period and discovered some interesting facts about the brand. Founded in 1956 by Eugen Gluck, in Little Neck, NY (used to live very near there and didn't have a clue) watches were built in a custom-designed factory in Arlington, Texas often using cases from Switzerland and bracelets from Hong Kong. credit Wikipedia.


Keep posting. Just block that douche and you won't have to see his childish posts. He's less than useless and has proven he has nothing constructive to add here.

I must admit I love the fact that he will see this post, and he will also know that I will never see his impotent response. Of course, a weak, nutless wonder like him will still respond, because he has nothing else in his completely uncreative, unoriginal, tiny mind. I can just imagine the tantrum he is throwing right now.

Cry away, little boy! Just keep it down while the grownups are talking.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> George is all good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Great news! Thanks for the update.

I think he did say here a while back he was going to take a break from online activity for a bit.

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dude. Chill down. Its been fun and games, just chill down.

The whole rant is uncalled for.

Lets step back to the pub. I am the only one thats keeping the rest of the guys not to have a lesson in tango on your back. Ironically I am the least gentleman of all over here, I am from Balkan, we deal minor misunderstandings with local wars from time to time. Just tryin to reason you up. 

If you have something smart to say, say it now, you are asking for ban.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> George is all good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Good!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TypeSly said:


> Man, I envy some of you guys that had huge collections, and then are down to 4 or 5 watches. Every time I rid myself of one, I seem to get two more back. With a little more maturing, I will grow up to be part of this brotherhood. :-!


The key part of your post "with a little more maturing, I will grow up"

Good luck.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

@TypeSly If you really want to start a Knitting Club then you can do that over in the Cafe Subforum of this website.
All you have to do is scroll down to Main Forums and then scroll down again until you see "The Cafe".

To the adults in this thread I might need help getting talked out of getting a different watch. 
I really shouldn't have gotten involved in that one Casio thread, but it did pique my interest.
Anyway you guys could bash this watch?








(Not my pic)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> @TypeSly If you really want to start a Knitting Club then you can do that over in the Cafe Subforum of this website.
> All you have to do is scroll down to Main Forums and then scroll down again until you see "The Cafe".
> 
> To the adults in this thread I might need help getting talked out of getting a different watch.
> ...


If it's as a beater I can't bash it, cos it's great. If you have one already then what's the point of another ?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

ConfusedOne said:


> @TypeSly If you really want to start a Knitting Club then you can do that over in the Cafe Subforum of this website.
> All you have to do is scroll down to Main Forums and then scroll down again until you see "The Cafe".
> 
> To the adults in this thread I might need help getting talked out of getting a different watch.
> ...


Unless you want to set it and never use any functions ok.

Buttons are very hard to use. I had it, never used any functions.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> @TypeSly If you really want to start a Knitting Club then you can do that over in the Cafe Subforum of this website.
> All you have to do is scroll down to Main Forums and then scroll down again until you see "The Cafe".
> 
> To the adults in this thread I might need help getting talked out of getting a different watch.
> ...


First of all, that's possibly the dullest g-shock out there. G-shocks aren't supposed to be subtle; if you need one, show you got some balls and get one with a bit of character.
If your reasoning was, "I don't really like the look of those G-shocks, but this one is still reasonable", then just don't buy a g-shock. (you really don't need g-shock for any occasion anyway - unless you plan to cripple your wrist in some cruel way.)


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Unless you want to set it and never use any functions ok.
> 
> Buttons are very hard to use. I had it, never used any functions.


That is disappointing to hear, but thanks for letting me know!
Only had one Casio watch when I was younger so I haven't been able to handle a G-Shock in a while.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Also shouldn't you ppl know better than feeding the troll...

Agression is not best met with agression. It takes 2 for a fight.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

New generation of Gs has larger buttons.

Its my personal experience. I actually set it and used as timer for rest of the watches. Once set, you just leave it and dont think about it.

If you are looking for a ultimate G, get Rangeman, first gen. Prices have dropped since the 2nd has been introduced and though it looks like Monster with 52 mm diameter it is actually wearable and packed with usefull functions.



ConfusedOne said:


> That is disappointing to hear, but thanks for letting me know!
> Only had one Casio watch when I was younger so I haven't been able to handle a G-Shock in a while.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Also shouldn't you ppl know better than feeding the troll...
> 
> Agression is not best met with agression. It takes 2 for a fight.


Yes mum.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

It would appear there is a lesson to be learned for us all


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ConfusedOne said:


> I might need help getting talked out of getting a different watch.
> I really shouldn't have gotten involved in that one Casio thread, but it did pique my interest.
> Anyway you guys could bash this watch?
> 
> ...


overpriced with tiny hard to press buttons and silly fonts, led backlight? pass


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> It would appear there is a lesson to be learned for us all


It's taken me a day or so to catch up, looks like I missed some excitement. I was ready to press the blocked button when I saw he had been banned. I don't have many members blocked but he was about to be added to a short list.

I own the GWM5610, it's the lone survivor from a collection of 8-10 different G Shock models over the years. It's small, solar atomic, thin and easy wearing. Buttons are smallish but just use your fingernail, not that big of a deal really.

If you're going to own one G Shock, other than the $300 GW500, this is the one to have. Think I paid $77 for mine and it gets abused regularly. Difficult for me to bash this one.








I've owned the GW9400 V1 Rangeman too, it's very thick and clunky, has nice features, ABC, etc. but a hockey puck on the wrist.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Good!


He said he's away from all the issues and so are his family. Still, quite terrible events.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyway, now that little interlude of unpleasantness is over with, how is everyone in the knitting club doing with the one watch one month challenge?

One thing I noticed was how large my SBDC051 feels (didn't put it on honestly) in comparison to the Armida. It's massive.......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> One thing I noticed was how large my SBDC051 feels (didn't put it on honestly) in comparison to the Armida. It's massive.......


The lugs are oddly high-riding on the sbdc. (or the springbar holes are drilled way too low). On pretty much any strap, that sbdc looks like its riding crazy high.

Smaller chin tho.

By now I've been wearing the ventus mori for more than 30 days straight (approx. 6 remaining), and it's certainly helped me figure out stuff about brass/bronze and the watch itself. Functional, nice, comfortable, but not a keeper. I found out for certain that I ain't a brass/bronze guy and I ain't a lume dial guy.

Old pic because lazyness...







By now the brass has gone a bit darker, less shiny. Not much tho, and no green fuzz despite seaside jogging and swimming with it for also nearly 30 days now. So all those folks doing fake patinas with vinegar and eggs and getting funky green fuzz and whatnot - y'all are overdoing it to a comical degree. Real life water don't do sh** like that.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> The lugs are oddly high-riding on the sbdc. (or the springbar holes are drilled way too low). On pretty much any strap, that sbdc looks like its riding crazy high.
> 
> Smaller chin tho.
> 
> ...


Best thing you can do is handle the watch - the oils in your skin will darken it nicely


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> The lugs are oddly high-riding on the sbdc. (or the springbar holes are drilled way too low). On pretty much any strap, that sbdc looks like its riding crazy high.
> 
> Smaller chin tho.
> 
> ...


SBDC051 definitely has a smaller chin :-d but it's got a massive head! I'm not finding any issue with either of them riding high, just that the SBDC051 feels like a (beautiful.....) brick. Will be interesting wear it again......

Sorry the ventus isn't a keeper, but it just goes to prove that a long stint of wearing a watch sorts the wheat from the chaff........ :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

@Rusty can't believe that the Troll thought that the comments in my signature were a conversation, why would I insult someone in my signature?!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> @Rusty can't believe that the Troll thought that the comments in my signature were a conversation, why would I insult someone in my signature?!


Not the sharpest tool in the shed....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Currently just loving the gilt edged indices and the lume colour in normal light has just got a glorious creamy look. It's really a wonderful watch.







and very interesting the difference a coin edge bezel makes compared to a bottle top bezel in terms of illusory size. Side by side shot with 39 coke steiny diameter the same but B.B. looks larger.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyway, now that little interlude of unpleasantness is over with, how is everyone in the knitting club doing with the one watch one month challenge?
> 
> One thing I noticed was how large my SBDC051 feels (didn't put it on honestly) in comparison to the Armida. It's massive.......


I had a similar experience wearing my Ball watch during the challenge. A titanium case and rubber strap make for a very light watch. Everything else in my collection feels heavy now! Chief among them is the Hamilton Seaview. That's one of the reasons why it is for sale.

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyway, now that little interlude of unpleasantness is over with, how is everyone in the knitting club doing with the one watch one month challenge?
> 
> One thing I noticed was how large my SBDC051 feels (didn't put it on honestly) in comparison to the Armida. It's massive.......


I am perfectly fine with Taylor Swift.

Actually, I wear it straight for 15th day since I got it on 13th. I had one day pause on seaside with F91W and thats it.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> overpriced with tiny hard to press buttons and silly fonts, led backlight? pass


No... It has full EL dial.

The first and 2nd gen had lighbulb

Actually Rangeman has the bulb.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

ConfusedOne said:


> @TypeSly If you really want to start a Knitting Club then you can do that over in the Cafe Subforum of this website.
> All you have to do is scroll down to Main Forums and then scroll down again until you see "The Cafe".
> 
> To the adults in this thread I might need help getting talked out of getting a different watch.
> ...


Its plastic, grown man should not wear plastic watches. Resin whatever...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I had a similar experience wearing my Ball watch during the challenge. A titanium case and rubber strap make for a very light watch. Everything else in my collection feels heavy now! Chief among them is the Hamilton Seaview. That's one of the reasons why it is for sale.
> 
> Doc Savage


Interesting how a long period of wear changes perspective. I'm sure if you changed to a heavier watch you'd then feel the Titanium watch was waaaay too light at first. The key thing for me is being able to discern between just getting used to something or understanding it is inherently right......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Currently just loving the gilt edged indices and the lume colour in normal light has just got a glorious creamy look. It's really a wonderful watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Rusty. That could be my one watch.....

.....how is the dial colour/finish? Matt? Almost chocolate brown tint?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I am perfectly fine with Taylor Swift.
> 
> Actually, I wear it straight for 15th day since I got it on 13th. I had one day pause on seaside with F91W and thats it.


Who wouldn't be fine with ole swifty.....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys!
I think I will be able to hold off on any purchases this year!

In the meantime I found this hummingbird chilling in the grass.
I picked him up and he flew away shortly after taking the picture.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Its plastic, grown man should not wear plastic watches. Resin whatever...


To each his own, I've broken the movement of my SKX007 doing rough stuff around the farm. Building fence, working stock and wrenching on equipment can be hard on steel cases and automatic movements.

I have nicer watches to wear when conditions warrant but a "plastic" G Shock was designed and built for abuse. There are plenty of options, I guess, but I prefer a square G for a true beater.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Interesting how a long period of wear changes perspective. I'm sure if you changed to a heavier watch you'd then feel the Titanium watch was waaaay too light at first. The key thing for me is being able to discern between just getting used to something or understanding it is inherently right......


I guess so.

For that to happen, it would have to be a heavy watch I really loved. I've worn that large, heavy Hamilton Seaview a bunch, and I like a lot about it. But going from that to the Steinhart OT 500 didn't make me think the latter was too light. The truth is, I preferred the Steinhart slightly to the Hamilton. But they are both out now, even though I really liked each of them. I was like 90% on both watches, but that 10% of "meh" is enough for me to get rid of it. And that realization is a gift, thanks to WPAC.

I think my collection will be down to 10 before Christmas.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Interesting how a long period of wear changes perspective. I'm sure if you changed to a heavier watch you'd then feel the Titanium watch was waaaay too light at first. The key thing for me is being able to discern between just getting used to something or understanding it is inherently right......


It's the same wearing a larger or smaller watch. With constant wearing it becomes the norm


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I guess so.
> 
> For that to happen, it would have to be a heavy watch I really loved. I've worn that large, heavy Hamilton Seaview a bunch, and I like a lot about it. But going from that to the Steinhart OT 500 didn't make me think the latter was too light. The truth is, I preferred the Steinhart slightly to the Hamilton. But they are both out now, even though I really liked each of them. I was like 90% on both watches, but that 10% of "meh" is enough for me to get rid of it. And that realization is a gift, thanks to WPAC.
> 
> ...


You're on a roll doc. Watch out you don't end up like USC, flipping around a one-watch collection


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

ConfusedOne said:


> Thanks for the help guys!
> I think I will be able to hold off on any purchases this year!
> 
> In the meantime I found this hummingbird chilling in the grass.
> ...


Where's your watch in the photo? Dude, do you even WIS? 

J/K! That's a very cool picture.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> You're on a roll doc. Watch out you don't end up like USC, flipping around a one-watch collection


Thanks. I will mind my Ps and Qs. 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Beautiful Rusty. That could be my one watch.....
> 
> .....how is the dial colour/finish? Matt? Almost chocolate brown tint?


No dial and bezel are matte black but the gold indices on bezel and surrounds to indices and lume pip seem to create an overall image of dark dark brown cos of the combination with the black. Brown leather strap also adds to that. In some lighting it swallows all reflections in other light it's very reflective


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

The 58 is honestly the first Black Bay that ever really stood out to me. The proportions of the other versions always felt off, but this one is just right. Finishing on the ones I handled was excellent as well. Those Tudor pieces are no joke.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> You're on a roll doc. Watch out you don't end up like USC, flipping around a one-watch collection


It's a three watch collection now. But the Hami may not find it's way back onto the wrist. Keeping it while not wearing it is a strong watch purchasing deterrent. Anyway I like preserving the classic 2824-2 movement for the future. Should there be a super EMP that wipes out all the cmos chips I will have a go to survivor's watch. Not that time would matter much after such a catastrophe but at least it would still work. I have been alternating it's resting position each week so gravity does not spread the oils to only one side over time. My own storage theory as I disagree with running it every three days as has been suggested. The Seiko big date chrono has been great and the larger 42mm size is ok on my 7.5 inch wrist. The lovely shaped case sides are a delight to view at angles and the -1 sec I set it at a week ago has not changed since. Not to mention I can easily see the date. The only issue for true one watch status is the lack of any lume for middle of the night reads, for that I will use the incoming with EL digits. Haven't even been looking at other watches lately still enamored with the one on my wrist.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

I will be joining this club. Been on a binge recently, and I just cannot do that anymore. I have plenty of what I want and now I am currently on-track to sell or trade those I don't want. I lets see how long I can keep this going!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Art_Riddle13 said:


> I will be joining this club. Been on a binge recently, and I just cannot do that anymore. I have plenty of what I want and now I am currently on-track to sell or trade those I don't want. I lets see how long I can keep this going!


Welcome sir! Share your aspirations, like what have you got and where would you like to end up?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Art_Riddle13 said:


> I will be joining this club. Been on a binge recently, and I just cannot do that anymore. I have plenty of what I want and now I am currently on-track to sell or trade those I don't want. I lets see how long I can keep this going!


Welcome! This is a great group of people who will support you in the change.

Doc Savage


----------



## SHAH1369 (Jan 2, 2018)

Trying and failing miserably so far lol. Its odd, I've been able to break habits whenever I've wanted throughout my life. With watches...I...just...don't...want...to. But I'm going to try, I've bought three watches this month, I'm hoping to buy nothing (nada) until May of 2019. Lets see what happens.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SHAH1369 said:


> Trying and failing miserably so far lol. Its odd, I've been able to break habits whenever I've wanted throughout my life. With watches...I...just...don't...want...to. But I'm going to try, I've bought three watches this month, I'm hoping to buy nothing (nada) until May of 2019. Lets see what happens.


You dont have to take a "lets see what happens" attitude. There are strategies you can use to help identify what is driving you and also just post here when considering a new purchase. 3 in a month is just amateur leagues for some of us here so most of us have been where you are.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Art_Riddle13 said:
> 
> 
> > I will be joining this club. Been on a binge recently, and I just cannot do that anymore. I have plenty of what I want and now I am currently on-track to sell or trade those I don't want. I lets see how long I can keep this going!
> ...


Thank you! It is much appreciated!

I am currently at 30ish watches at this point, I hope to "thin the herd" quite a bit and save up quite a bit and have a smaller, more permanent collection later on. Right now, finances have taken a toll unfortunately, so most watches that arent on my rotation will probably get the axe, but at least I know its a problem at this point! Wish me luck!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

SHAH1369 said:


> Trying and failing miserably so far lol. Its odd, I've been able to break habits whenever I've wanted throughout my life. With watches...I...just...don't...want...to. But I'm going to try, I've bought three watches this month, I'm hoping to buy nothing (nada) until May of 2019. Lets see what happens.


Is 3 in a month common for you? How many are in your collection just now.

Why is May 19 important - let's just get you through 2018 first !


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Art_Riddle13 said:


> I will be joining this club. Been on a binge recently, and I just cannot do that anymore. I have plenty of what I want and now I am currently on-track to sell or trade those I don't want. I lets see how long I can keep this going!





Art_Riddle13 said:


> Thank you! It is much appreciated!
> 
> I am currently at 30ish watches at this point, I hope to "thin the herd" quite a bit and save up quite a bit and have a smaller, more permanent collection later on. Right now, finances have taken a toll unfortunately, so most watches that arent on my rotation will probably get the axe, but at least I know its a problem at this point! Wish me luck!


Welcome Art to WPAC :-!

It sounds like you've come to right place to get help with your aim. Usual thing here is a SOTC photo (or several with 30 odd watches) and I'd be interested in knowing what you're going to sell and what you'd want as a final collection, lay it all out for us.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SHAH1369 said:


> Trying and failing miserably so far lol. Its odd, I've been able to break habits whenever I've wanted throughout my life. With watches...I...just...don't...want...to. But I'm going to try, I've bought three watches this month, I'm hoping to buy nothing (nada) until May of 2019. Lets see what happens.


Shah, can't remember whether you'd posted in WPAC before or not? Either way Welcome to WPAC :-!.

Let's have the SOTC photo(s) and some idea of what you want out of this? Do you just simply want to stop the crazy buying habits or something else? :think:. Once we've got that we can start thinking about what you need to do going forwards.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It's a three watch collection now. But the Hami may not find it's way back onto the wrist. Keeping it while not wearing it is a strong watch purchasing deterrent. Anyway I like preserving the classic 2824-2 movement for the future. Should there be a super EMP that wipes out all the cmos chips I will have a go to survivor's watch. Not that time would matter much after such a catastrophe but at least it would still work. I have been alternating it's resting position each week so gravity does not spread the oils to only one side over time. My own storage theory as I disagree with running it every three days as has been suggested. The Seiko big date chrono has been great and the larger 42mm size is ok on my 7.5 inch wrist. The lovely shaped case sides are a delight to view at angles and the -1 sec I set it at a week ago has not changed since. Not to mention I can easily see the date. The only issue for true one watch status is the lack of any lume for middle of the night reads, for that I will use the incoming with EL digits. Haven't even been looking at other watches lately still enamored with the one on my wrist.


Wait a bit with conclusions on the hammy USC. I'll wager there is still a bit of honeymoon feelings going on for the Seiko. Generally, in my watch counting spreadsheet I take a 0.5 factor for a new watch for the first month, and 0.75 for the second. I have found that more or less reflects how I will wear it after the honeymoon phase.
You're not one month in yet with the seiko


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Art_Riddle13 said:


> Thank you! It is much appreciated!
> 
> I am currently at 30ish watches at this point, I hope to "thin the herd" quite a bit and save up quite a bit and have a smaller, more permanent collection later on. Right now, finances have taken a toll unfortunately, so most watches that arent on my rotation will probably get the axe, but at least I know its a problem at this point! Wish me luck!


Welcome Art!
There is some strategies to cull.

One I found effective is to select say 5 watches to sell. But before selling, keep them out of the box out of sight for a month; see if you miss any or not during that period. Those you don't miss put up for sale. And repeat till you are at a satisfactory number of watches 

Also maybe doc savage, master watch culler, has some tips


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

SHAH1369 said:


> Trying and failing miserably so far lol. Its odd, I've been able to break habits whenever I've wanted throughout my life. With watches...I...just...don't...want...to. But I'm going to try, I've bought three watches this month, I'm hoping to buy nothing (nada) until May of 2019. Lets see what happens.


Welcome Shah! That's what this group is for, providing support in keeping abstinence.

Whenever you get tempted again, just post the watch in question here, and we will give it a good round of bashing to point out all the weak spots (whether justified or not). It might take a few attempts, but generally I'll say there's always something pointed out that convinces me not to buy.
The only missteps I made, did not go through the bashing routine upfront.... So that should be proof of the effectiveness of it!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Wimads said:


> watch counting spreadsheet I take a 0.5 factor for a new watch for the first month, and 0.75 for the second


Spreadsheet? Interesting, interesting. Is this some sort of a ranking/rating system?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Spreadsheet? Interesting, interesting. Is this some sort of a ranking/rating system?


No, counting wearing habits


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Art_Riddle13 said:


> Thank you! It is much appreciated!
> 
> I am currently at 30ish watches at this point, I hope to "thin the herd" quite a bit and save up quite a bit and have a smaller, more permanent collection later on. Right now, finances have taken a toll unfortunately, so most watches that arent on my rotation will probably get the axe, but at least I know its a problem at this point! Wish me luck!


Welcome and good luck. :]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

My wife bought me a blue Citizen promaster for our anniversary so now I am up to 7 watches and 2 are blue  
My other blue one, Helson SD40, is only in the collection because of color, I already have the black and brass version of the same watch. I wear the black one most of the time.

I am thinking I should purge the blue SD40 and replace with the Sinn 556 or Damasko DS30? This would give me a non a diver. I had a khaki king and a Glycine combat 7 in the past but I flipped them and sort of regret it because I do get an urge to wear a watch without the bezel every now and then. The 556 and ds30 appeal greatly to me and I love the deep black dial with rich white hands and indices. 
I am also considering sarb033. 
I wish there is something similar to the above in the lower price range and not where I have to add $500-600 on top of funds from sale
Please deter me from this or advise otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> My wife bought me a blue Citizen promaster for our anniversary so now I am up to 7 watches and 2 are blue
> My other blue one, Helson SD40, is only in the collection because of color, I already have the black and brass version of the same watch. I wear the black one most of the time.
> 
> I am thinking I should purge the blue SD40 and replace with the Sinn 556 or Damasko DS30? This would give me a non a diver. I had a khaki king and a Glycine combat 7 in the past but I flipped them and sort of regret it because I do get an urge to wear a watch without the bezel every now and then. The 556 and ds30 appeal greatly to me and I love the deep black dial with rich white hands and indices.
> ...


A new arrival doesn't automatically mean a sale of another - which you are already talking about replacing with a Sinn or damasko. Vicious circle. Enjoy the new arrival AND........

........do nothing else. Let it settle in.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep. Also, looking at that collection from outside in, there is a LOT of overlap between your pieces. Are you sure you need yet another black dialled watch?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> A new arrival doesn't automatically mean a sale if another - which you are already talking about replacing with a Sinn or damasko. Vicious circle. Enjoy the new arrival AND........
> 
> ........do nothing else. Let it settle in.


Crap, you are right. Damn these watches, cant get a handle on it.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Yep. Also, looking at that collection from outside in, there is a LOT of overlap between your pieces. Are you sure you need yet another black dialled watch?


Yeah I know but thats all I wear, Helson, Nacken, TSAR and Scurfa. 
I like the simplicity of black and white configurations. I usually wear a watch for days or weeks then switch. 
Blue and brass were merely an experiment to see how I feel about it, cant seem to wear them more than for a day. 
I think I am still on the road where I am evaluating watches to settle on 1 perfect for me daily wearer. Which is impossible I know but Helson or Nacken could be it. Helson probably more than Nacken since its more unique.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> I'll wager there is still a bit of honeymoon feelings going on for the Seiko. You're not one month in yet with the seiko


That is true Seiko is 9/31

























Will probably be at least two weeks until the bracelet arrives and if the curved end links fit well then making it all the way to day 31 should be easy. Perhaps it will be an extended honeymoon or good marriage partner.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> That is true Seiko is 9/31
> 
> View attachment 13346093
> 
> ...


I think you need a nice matte dark brown alligator for that USC. Will work with that kind of shirt also.

I agree the army green nato fits with the shirt, but its just no match for the watch.

But the watch looks sharp, especially with a nice cuff shirt like that.

Edit: Also I think together with the hammy its a great duo. The seiko is perfect for this kind of outfit. The hammy a bit more casual, but still sharp on that bracelet. And then the armitron as a beater, and I think you're set. 
Any more than those three and I'll withdraw my bashing exemption


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Just put up my sickforth for trade, for the exact same watch with 12h bezel. Its a long shot, but I think it might ease a bit of the 12h bezel itch I was trying to scratch with that custom design.

Also put up the Citizen NY0040 for trade, for a MWW No.4, which has the same nice glossy black dial, but is smaller and will hopefully be a bit lighter. Scratching the other itch I tried to accomplish in that custom watch.


If those trades don't happen, I'll still be happy. A trade is worth a shot, but won't be selling/buying stuff to get there.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> But the watch looks sharp, especially with a nice cuff shirt like that.
> 
> Edit: Also I think together with the hammy its a great duo. The seiko is perfect for this kind of outfit. The hammy a bit more casual, but still sharp on that bracelet. And then the armitron as a beater, and I think you're set.
> Any more than those three and I'll withdraw my bashing exemption


I agree the three seem to have it covered pretty well. In spite of being less than ideal of color the Nato is very comfortable and practical so I have been keeping it on. If I need to get dressy the stock blueish tint leather strap is the go to as it looks and fits the watch as good as any other strap. Usually once a watch gets on the bracelet that is where is stays until it is gone. But another couple weeks with this nato may have me seeking out a more suitable color perhaps black with a blue stripe especially if the bracelet does not fit well. I consider your bashing exemption now expired and enjoyed it while it lasted.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I agree the three seem to have it covered pretty well. In spite of being less than ideal of color the Nato is very comfortable and practical so I have been keeping it on. If I need to get dressy the stock blueish tint leather strap is the go to as it looks and fits the watch as good as any other strap. Usually once a watch gets on the bracelet that is where is stays until it is gone. But another couple weeks with this nato may have me seeking out a more suitable color perhaps black with a blue stripe especially if the bracelet does not fit well. I consider your bashing exemption now expired and enjoyed it while it lasted.


If you go the other nato route, I think a dark brown might also work  brown and white/blue usually go well together.

And as long as there is no 4th purchase, you can still enjoy a bashing free WPAC membership usc!  unless you request so of course.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> If you go the other nato route, I think a dark brown might also work  brown and white/blue usually go well together.
> 
> And as long as there is no 4th purchase, you can still enjoy a bashing free WPAC membership usc!  unless you request so of course.





























Might try a perlon since I heard good things about them.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Perlon is nice, but be sure to get a good one (eulit). The cheap ones can be rather scratchy.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Perlon is nice, but be sure to get a good one (eulit). The cheap ones can be rather scratchy.


not cheap Clockworksynergy also has double perlon like this brown one









Really though in the end I am a bracelet fellow


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> That is true Seiko is 9/31
> 
> View attachment 13346093
> 
> ...


That's a sharp looking watch USC, goes to show there's no need to spend much or go automatic for a nice watch. In my opinion those who dismiss quartz watches or relegate them to second class without having done a through and impartial evaluation are missing out on some of the great advantages they can have over auto's, who excel in other ways.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Welcome to all WPAC newcomers. Whether for a complete WIS makeover or a particular abstinence issue WPAC is here for you! As a member who frequents the forbidden thread I am well aware the demand exists for WPAC. 

The Deals thread.... They make 'em (out of purchase control WIS) - we fix 'em (in control and even an abstinent WIS here and there).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Welcome to all WPAC newcomers. Whether for a complete WIS makeover or a particular abstinence issue WPAC is here for you! As a member who frequents the forbidden thread I am well aware the demand exists for WPAC.
> 
> The Deals thread.... They make 'em (out of purchase control WIS) - we fix 'em (in control and even an abstinent WIS here and there).


In the deals thread eh? Just helping other poor souls out?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> In the deals thread eh? Just helping other poor souls out?


And for the sake of science, WPAC proof of concept and all that. Someone's has to be the guinea pig. No worries, all's good for now.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

despite really thin wrists and a whopping 43mm case, the mm300 case design IS really cleverly designed. Hugs the wrist and zero overhang. Surprisingly comfortable and one if the very few oversized watches I feel comfortable wearing.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> And for the sake of science, WPAC proof of concept and all that. Someone's has to be the guinea pig. No worries, all's good for now.


So happy you're selflessly sacrificing yourself PW......

.......you're my hero.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> despite really thin wrists and a whopping 43mm case, the mm300 case design IS really cleverly designed. Hugs the wrist and zero overhang. Surprisingly comfortable and one if the very few oversized watches I feel comfortable wearing.


I'd love to see a side by side of that and the BB58 Rusty.........

Interesting comparison between the normal BB and the 58 here:

Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd love to see a side by side of that and the BB58 Rusty.........
> 
> Interesting comparison between the normal BB and the 58 here:
> 
> Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight


I read that review prev. Good write up and accurate. I'll try to do bb58 mm300 shots a bit later


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd love to see a side by side of that and the BB58 Rusty.........
> 
> Interesting comparison between the normal BB and the 58 here:
> 
> Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight


Ok to start off, I'll say the bb58 wears perfect. Svelt, slim, comfortable and light. But the illusion continues and although the bb58 is a firm favorite already the design of the mm300 is a triumph in fooling you about its heft







same angle bb58







both laid on the wrist







and ok this one is a bit of s cheat as the bb58 is closer to the camera 







and finally a height comparison







I really cant say how one is 39 and the other is 43 but they are. Huge weight difference though!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> despite really thin wrists and a whopping 43mm case, the mm300 case design IS really cleverly designed. Hugs the wrist and zero overhang. Surprisingly comfortable and one if the very few oversized watches I feel comfortable wearing.


Gosh I love the MM300. My Sumo is wonderful but I genuinely feel like the Marinemaster could be a cornerstone of any small collection. That lacquered bezel is so subtle but so nice to look at.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Gosh I love the MM300. My Sumo is wonderful but I genuinely feel like the Marinemaster could be a cornerstone of any small collection. That lacquered bezel is so subtle but so nice to look at.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The lacquered enamel finish on it scratches like a mofo tho. Other than that it is indeed great. Bezel action a bit meh tbh but I can live with that.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Like a lamb to the slaughter, a moth to the flame, usc to eBay.....

Day 10/31















Still liking the green Nato, sorry but it's true. Wife likes it too. No desire at all to buy any of the previously posted correctly color matched straps. BUT.......

went back to look at the Lancaster white dial I had bought but the seller sent a blue dial instead, remember?









One seller had it listed for $119.99 or make offer so I offered $50 - why???? well I liked it once and still do - lume.

Anyway seller came back with $90 so I go up to $55 - again why?

seller comes back with $89 and I go to $65 and say that is as high as I can go - now I am hoping the seller will decline

long pause and the seller comes back with $75 and free shipping "to help me out"

so what do I do now?

I decline and have a hard time falling asleep.

thinking about BADT

buy and don't tell

hey a four watch collection is not so bad.

Hope your day goes better.

The Seiko and the Tudor - neither one for me but interesting comparison the Seiko is like a punch in the eye - bold, tough, all business, a mighty tool watch.....the Tudor sweet by comparison gentle, refined, kind, classy, understated by comparison.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Like a lamb to the slaughter, a moth to the flame, usc to eBay.....
> 
> Day 10/31
> 
> ...


The Lancaster far too similar to the Seiko in general aesthetic - white dial kinda dressy big date at 12 etc. if you enjoy the green nato then why not i say


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> The Lancaster far too similar to the Seiko in general aesthetic - white dial kinda dressy big date at 12 etc.


Yes that is why I got the Seiko but the major difference is the lume which is the only drawback for the Seiko and why the Lancaster is still calling. Big difference in case and bracelet size as well. 38mm vs 42mm and 18mm vs 20mm


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> The Lancaster far too similar to the Seiko in general aesthetic - white dial kinda dressy big date at 12 etc. if you enjoy the green nato then why not i say


Was thinking exactly this.

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I don’t hate the Lancaster, USC, but it’s a bit of a mish-mash. Big date (dress) minutes track on the bezel (sport) sub-seconds (dress) guilloche dial (dress) Pilot-style hands (?) contrasting markers (sport) etc. It doesn’t really know what it wants to be, too sporty to be a dress watch and too dressy to be a sport watch.

I’m not sure where it fits with the Seiko, Hammy and the digital but you only have 3 now so try it if you like it but I think it will be a regretful quick flip.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I don't hate the Lancaster, USC, but it's a bit of a mish-mash. Big date (dress) minutes track on the bezel (sport) sub-seconds (dress) guilloche dial (dress) Pilot-style hands (?) contrasting markers (sport) etc. It doesn't really know what it wants to be, too sporty to be a dress watch and too dressy to be a sport watch.
> 
> I'm not sure where it fits with the Seiko, Hammy and the digital but you only have 3 now so try it if you like it but I think it will be a regretful quick flip.


You may be right because the Lancaster case is thick in proportion to diameter and the Seiko sits perfect on the wrist but it's lack of lume is why I bought the digital. With the Lancaster it could function in the place of those two watches. Like you say the Lancaster is a jack of all trades master of none perhaps that is the appeal. But - big date - white dial - lume and bracelet is what got me to buy it in the first place.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> You may be right because the Lancaster case is thick in proportion to diameter and the Seiko sits perfect on the wrist but it's lack of lume is why I bought the digital. With the Lancaster it could function in the place of those two watches. Like you say the Lancaster is a jack of all trades master of none perhaps that is the appeal. But - big date - white dial - lume and bracelet is what got me to buy it in the first place.


Also lume on a dress watch is kinda - well - odd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> despite really thin wrists and a whopping 43mm case, the mm300 case design IS really cleverly designed. Hugs the wrist and zero overhang. Surprisingly comfortable and one if the very few oversized watches I feel comfortable wearing.


Man I am so confused..... i thought this was a post from George


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry guys, but I'm bailing out of the one watch one month challenge, I've been wearing the Armida since the 21st of June, so in all fairness it's been on for over a month already, so I feel I've achieved it.

......the reason for bailing is seeing Rusty's BB58 has made me have a serious crisis on my collection. Seriously considering going down to smaller collection and want to wearing something else to see if the desire passes.

Comments on a postcard to the usual address please.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm bailing out of the one watch one month challenge, I've been wearing the Armida since the 21st of June, so in all fairness it's been on for over a month already, so I feel I've achieved it.
> 
> ......the reason for bailing is seeing Rusty's BB58 has made me have a serious crisis on my collection. Seriously considering going down to smaller collection and want to wearing something else to see if the desire passes.
> 
> Comments on a postcard to the usual address please.


Wait what - how did seeing the bb58 make you want to take the Armida off. #puzzled

It's just lust. I won't post more. Sorry


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm always in favour of consolidating upwards. The BB58 is among the very top candidates that could justify such a consolidation. Think it over, but it might well be worth it. Not only because it's nice, but it's also a good "exit watch", imo.

The only factor I could say "against" is... expensive regular maintenance? With watches holding nh35 / miyo9015 movements, it's OK to just wear them forever without service, but smth like tudor movements... idk.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm bailing out of the one watch one month challenge, I've been wearing the Armida since the 21st of June, so in all fairness it's been on for over a month already, so I feel I've achieved it.
> 
> ......the reason for bailing is seeing Rusty's BB58 has made me have a serious crisis on my collection. Seriously considering going down to smaller collection and want to wearing something else to see if the desire passes.
> 
> Comments on a postcard to the usual address please.


I personally think that is where you are headed long term with your collection. To what degree yo consolidate and what level you "upgrade" your collection is yet to be determined. More than likely you will go through a couple of iterations. Good luck in your decision or deferment of a decision.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Wait what - how did seeing the bb58 make you want to take the Armida off. #puzzled
> 
> It's just lust. I won't post more. Sorry


Well, I want to wear the others that I'd consider selling / keeping to see if the desire passes.......

........and it's all your fault. :-d



X2-Elijah said:


> I'm always in favour of consolidating upwards. The BB58 is among the very top candidates that could justify such a consolidation. Think it over, but it might well be worth it. Not only because it's nice, but it's also a good "exit watch", imo.
> 
> The only factor I could say "against" is... expensive regular maintenance? With watches holding nh35 / miyo9015 movements, it's OK to just wear them forever without service, but smth like tudor movements... idk.


Servicing is something to be considered but I can't see that being a real problem. No idea what a tudor service would cost?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, I want to wear the others that I'd consider selling / keeping to see if the desire passes.......
> 
> ........and it's all your fault. :-d
> 
> Servicing is something to be considered but I can't see that being a real problem. No idea what a tudor service would cost?


Ah haha well in that case sue me ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, I want to wear the others that I'd consider selling / keeping to see if the desire passes.......
> 
> ........and it's all your fault. :-d
> 
> Servicing is something to be considered but I can't see that being a real problem. No idea what a tudor service would cost?


If it's outside of warranty then why use Tudor. A good watchsmith can do it cheaper, only an issue if replacement parts required


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm bailing out of the one watch one month challenge, I've been wearing the Armida since the 21st of June, so in all fairness it's been on for over a month already, so I feel I've achieved it.
> 
> ......the reason for bailing is seeing Rusty's BB58 has made me have a serious crisis on my collection. Seriously considering going down to smaller collection and want to wearing something else to see if the desire passes.
> 
> Comments on a postcard to the usual address please.


Intriguing! I came within a hair of selecting a BB58 and then my "dealer" called me and told me that this arrived for me. If I tire of it I could still see a Tudor Heritage Black Bay 58 in my life. Less is more. My "collection" will soon be much less.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Yes that is why I got the Seiko but the major difference is the lume which is the only drawback for the Seiko and why the Lancaster is still calling. Big difference in case and bracelet size as well. 38mm vs 42mm and 18mm vs 20mm


Ok so you got a classy Seiko, with a well balanced and tasteful design. It wears great on your wrist; you got a sharp looking Hamilton for the more casual occasions.

What the hell is that Lancaster going to add to that? Ah right, you got the well balanced and tasteful design covered. You need something to fill the thoughtlessly-mis-matched-design gap in the collection..

Edit: damn i wish i knew some more english slang and expressions... There must be much better ways to describe that Lancaster design...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm taking a WUS break for a while guys. I really have no alternative purpose to be on here because I have nothing incoming and nothing to sell either. I don't feel a need to own one more and I'm not seeing anything in the watch world that drives me to sell something I have now. I had considered selling my Speedy lately due to lack of wear but @Wimands (I think that's who said it) made a great comment that lack of wear really isn't a good reason to sell so I'll choose to keep the collection static for now. As I gather more months of data on my watch wearing trends, it seems that the overall rotation is more balanced that I first thought. I just go through droughts where I don't wear a watch often at all for weeks, then I will have it on for 10 days straight....go figure.

The only thing watch related I plan to order is a Erika's Original Strap (22mm and 20mm) and a Heureville leather strap....for the speedy.

Now is a good time for a break. Take care and I'll check back in later this year, hopefully no sooner than around Halloween/Thanksgiving.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm taking a WUS break for a while guys. I really have no alternative purpose to be on here because I have nothing incoming and nothing to sell either. I don't feel a need to own one more and I'm not seeing anything in the watch world that drives me to sell something I have now. I had considered selling my Speedy lately due to lack of wear but @Wimands (I think that's who said it) made a great comment that lack of wear really isn't a good reason to sell so I'll choose to keep the collection static for now. As I gather more months of data on my watch wearing trends, it seems that the overall rotation is more balanced that I first thought. I just go through droughts where I don't wear a watch often at all for weeks, then I will have it on for 10 days straight....go figure.
> 
> The only thing watch related I plan to order is a Erika's Original Strap (22mm and 20mm) and a Heureville leather strap....for the speedy.
> 
> ...


Alright vwg, good descision. Have been contemplating it myself lately. I've noticed I get less and less the urge to browse any other threads on WUS; WPAC is slowly becoming the sole reason for still visiting WUS. Not entirely there yet, but think I'll follow the same example at some point.

I don't remember making that comment though.. sounds like the opposite of what I'd say  I might have said something like that in the context of beaters - if there's 3 moments a year you'd do something rough, you need a beater 3 times a year. Doesn't matter if it doesn't get any wear outside of that, because that's the purpose it serves. I guess something similar could apply to watches with sentimental value.

If there's no purpose in that sense or similar, then I'd say lack of wear is THE one reason to sell.

That said, if you have waves of wearing it 10 days in a row, I wouldn't consider that a lack of wear - unless those waves happen because you feel it gets too little wear rather than because you like it.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Ok so you got a classy Seiko, with a well balanced and tasteful design. It wears great on your wrist; you got a sharp looking Hamilton for the more casual occasions.
> 
> What the hell is that Lancaster going to add to that? Ah right, you got the well balanced and tasteful design covered. You need something to fill the thoughtlessly-mis-matched-design gap in the collection..
> 
> Edit: damn i wish i knew some more english slang and expressions... There must be much better ways to describe that Lancaster design...


Miss matched is a plus because it has different design elements that I like. It could be the daily 24/7 I have been looking for but more than likely I will tire of the fat case and buttonless clasp. Dial design much less complicated than the chrono and has lume.

I am getting closer to pulling the $75 trigger to find out all the answers.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok so you got a classy Seiko, with a well balanced and tasteful design. It wears great on your wrist; you got a sharp looking Hamilton for the more casual occasions.
> 
> What the hell is that Lancaster going to add to that? Ah right, you got the well balanced and tasteful design covered. You need something to fill the thoughtlessly-mis-matched-design gap in the collection..
> 
> Edit: damn i wish i knew some more english slang and expressions... There must be much better ways to describe that Lancaster design...


It's a bomber...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm taking a WUS break for a while guys. I really have no alternative purpose to be on here because I have nothing incoming and nothing to sell either. I don't feel a need to own one more and I'm not seeing anything in the watch world that drives me to sell something I have now. I had considered selling my Speedy lately due to lack of wear but @Wimands (I think that's who said it) made a great comment that lack of wear really isn't a good reason to sell so I'll choose to keep the collection static for now. As I gather more months of data on my watch wearing trends, it seems that the overall rotation is more balanced that I first thought. I just go through droughts where I don't wear a watch often at all for weeks, then I will have it on for 10 days straight....go figure.
> 
> The only thing watch related I plan to order is a Erika's Original Strap (22mm and 20mm) and a Heureville leather strap....for the speedy.
> 
> ...


Great place to be


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

servicing the automatic is something to consider if you plan on keeping the watch on your wrist for years. Who does that here? I found that wearing and looking at the Hami 28800 it seems to be working hard whereas the quartz grab and go set and forget just breeze along with no strain or effort. Positions don't matter, heck nothing matters, couple seconds a month regardless. 

Noticed something else too. As soon as another watch comes into the radar the one on the wrist starts looking not so great even if it is perfectly fine.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm taking a WUS break for a while guys. I really have no alternative purpose to be on here because I have nothing incoming and nothing to sell either. I don't feel a need to own one more and I'm not seeing anything in the watch world that drives me to sell something I have now. I had considered selling my Speedy lately due to lack of wear but @Wimands (I think that's who said it) made a great comment that lack of wear really isn't a good reason to sell so I'll choose to keep the collection static for now. As I gather more months of data on my watch wearing trends, it seems that the overall rotation is more balanced that I first thought. I just go through droughts where I don't wear a watch often at all for weeks, then I will have it on for 10 days straight....go figure.
> 
> The only thing watch related I plan to order is a Erika's Original Strap (22mm and 20mm) and a Heureville leather strap....for the speedy.
> 
> ...


Good call brother VWG........ :-!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm bailing out of the one watch one month challenge, I've been wearing the Armida since the 21st of June, so in all fairness it's been on for over a month already, so I feel I've achieved it.
> 
> ......the reason for bailing is seeing Rusty's BB58 has made me have a serious crisis on my collection. Seriously considering going down to smaller collection and want to wearing something else to see if the desire passes.
> 
> Comments on a postcard to the usual address please.


I can sympathize as I'm headed to the same place. I have the cash to buy the Damasko but thinking of saving for a Tudor of some sort after Basel in March.

So, what are you thinking? Sell the Seiko 051, the Oris and one of the dress watches? Buy the Tudor BB and keep the Archimedes/Seiko for dress and the Chin as a beater?

That makes a pretty nice 3 watch collection, don't you think?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> servicing the automatic is something to consider if you plan on keeping the watch on your wrist for years. Who does that here? I found that wearing and looking at the Hami 28800 it seems to be working hard whereas the quartz grab and go set and forget just breeze along with no strain or effort. Positions don't matter, heck nothing matters, couple seconds a month regardless.
> 
> Noticed something else too. As soon as another watch comes into the radar the one on the wrist starts looking not so great even if it is perfectly fine.


Never had an auto long enough that it needed a service..........!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I can sympathize as I'm headed to the same place. I have the cash to buy the Damasko but thinking of saving for a Tudor of some sort after Basel in March.
> 
> So, what are you thinking? Sell the Seiko 051, the Oris and one of the dress watches? Buy the Tudor BB and keep the Archimedes/Seiko for dress and the Chin as a beater?
> 
> That makes a pretty nice 3 watch collection, don't you think?


I'm not really sure what I'd do, but likely to sell the lower cost watches first........

......one thing is for sure, if I did this I would make it a real exit watch; it would be hard but I could do.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm not really sure what I'd do, but likely to sell the lower cost watches first........
> 
> ......one thing is for sure, if I did this I would make it a real exit watch; it would be hard but I could do.


Don't put pressure on yourself. Whatever you decide it doesn't have to be the ONE watch. You will have the eterna always as well. If you got this decision wrong you would sell an expensive watch and then have to buy all the lower cost ones again - and that's a dangerous habit to get back into .....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Don't put pressure on yourself. Whatever you decide it doesn't have to be the ONE watch. You will have the eterna always as well. If you got this decision wrong you would sell an expensive watch and then have to buy all the lower cost ones again - and that's a dangerous habit to get back into .....


Long term plan Rusty if I ever do it, as well I suspect there is a waiting list for the BB58 and I'd need to make some time to actually go and handle one before committing to such a radical notion. I'm toying with the idea as I've always had a desire to get down on the numbers......

......at least thinking about it will distract me for a while.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Long term plan Rusty if I ever do it, as well I suspect there is a waiting list for the BB58 and I'd need to make some time to actually go and handle one before committing to such a radical notion. I'm toying with the idea as I've always had a desire to get down on the numbers......
> 
> ......at least thinking about it will distract me for a while.


Shame you're not more local or you could try this one


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Before making such a big purchase it might be a good idea to visualize ALL that money in $1 bills.
Better still would be to withdraw that much money in $1 increments and then to ask yourself if you can honestly put ALL of it into just one watch.

With all this talk about "Exit Watches" it may sound silly to say this, but I secretly hope that the Halios Seaforth I ordered can qualify as one.
Ever since getting the Rolex Date into my collection I have been in search for a watch that can be as similar in quality to that watch, but with more durability.
I won't know til I get the watch and while I like wearing that Rolex it is still kind of small and I wouldn't trust it around any water.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Like a lamb to the slaughter, a moth to the flame, usc to eBay.....
> 
> Day 10/31
> 
> ...


Onewatchguy, and then there were two, and then there were three......and the wheels keep on turning.

USC, you know we all need a longer term strategy. An honest strategy, not one we feel pressured into and know that deep inside it is not what we want. What are your true feelings and desires? Then do a hard rational analysis and come out with some sort of compromise (the hard part) that you feel is within reach and that you can fully commit to. We are more than half way through the year, so how about a plan for the rest of year. Report back, ask for advice if needed. As you know, many of us here are not in it for complete abstinence. Unless you are playing with us, you need an honest appraisal of were you stand to have any chance of taking charge of your purchases.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm bailing out of the one watch one month challenge, I've been wearing the Armida since the 21st of June, so in all fairness it's been on for over a month already, so I feel I've achieved it.
> 
> ......the reason for bailing is seeing Rusty's BB58 has made me have a serious crisis on my collection. Seriously considering going down to smaller collection and want to wearing something else to see if the desire passes.
> 
> Comments on a postcard to the usual address please.


My dear brother Hornet, first off (more and worse to come, lol) a Big Congratulations on wearing a watch for more than a month, even though you didn't fully complete your set objective this is a significant accomplishment. Well done!

Oh yes, the BIG T, as your WPAC fully accredited psycho-quack, I had been growing increasingly concerned over your well being. Every time Rusty would post a Tudor, you would ask for more photos, ask questions about this and that aspect of it. I didn't want to say anything so as not to place more emphasis on it, hoping it would fade away. You have now taken the correct approach by announcing what I suspected, unfortunately, the enablers have gone to work, but that's why I'm here. As your therapist I urge you to immediately dispel any notions about not buying any more watches or exiting - if - you - buy - this - one.

My main concern is not in regards to the casual lapse of abstinence, but about crossing a major red line you swore you never cross. This would be more than crossing a red line, it would be moving the line. Think about were you may find yourself a ways down the road.

In a broad sense, in the end regardless of price, quality or style, they all satisfy and they all disappoint. We simply have to choose an appropriate satisfactory level in terms of those qualities. These qualities are infinite. Simply taking up another step up is no guarantee that this will be the one, but we do have to experiment, thoughtfully and very carefully, as you say you will do.

Now I will put on my Wizard Hat and look into my Crystal Ball.









YOU

ARE








SCREWED!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

To the Exit watch crowd, 

Are you looking to get out of the hobby? Get out! Are you looking to take a break? Take a break!
We all have plenty of nice watches to satisfy us for a lifetime........... or are you using this presumed need as another excuse to buy another watch? The absence of this so called Exit watch is not keeping you in the hobby, it's not holding you back. Do you really think you need to buy another watch to exit the hobby? I call this NONSENSE!

I recognize the time will come when we all get out of the hobby, assuming this is done voluntarily we may wish to make a final purchase without pretense of path needed to exit. When you are 100% certain that the time has come when you are ready, willing and able to exit, it will be just as easy to get out without the need for another purchase, otherwise - you are using this as a very Tall IF to Ask of another purchase.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Part of the allure of the "exit watch" myth is that it coincides with reducing the collection span from N watches to 1 watch. In a way, it's an _excuse_ to get rid of the watch clutter, to an extent.

One cannot say to be out of the WUS hobby if there are 4+ watches on the windowsill "for different purposes". Like.. _come on._ Purpose-specific watches are a nonsense excuse to keep the total number up. If you need a diving tool, wear a dive computer. If you need a gardening tool - either wear your one watch (guess what - it will most likely survive it all anyway), or take it off for a bit. No need to have a dedicated "gardening watch" with garden-inspired design and a shovel+rake handset on it.

It's the same concept as visualizing all the money in $1 bills or whatever. Okay, sure, putting it all into one watch is ... something. _Why should it be any better to put exactly the same amount into 4, 5, 20, 100 watches?_ All you do is reduce the day-to-day emotional value you get out of each single $1 - since with many watches, in any given day, only a fraction of those $$$ contribute to your happiness (one watch at any single time, remember? So if you're gonna put $XYZ in, why not make sure that all of $XYZ goes towards satisfying you at all times?)

One interesting outcome of these "wear a watch for 30 days" is what hornet's encountering.. From one side, this challenge proves that we *can* wear the same watch over and over, without problems. From the other side, it also makes one accutely aware of whether the chosen watch can be the "only watch 4evr"... In my case, with the brass Mori, the answer was "no". I'm guessing the 62Chin for hornet is also a "no".


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Part of the allure of the "exit watch" myth is that it coincides with reducing the collection span from N watches to 1 watch. In a way, it's an _excuse_ to get rid of the watch clutter, to an extent.
> 
> One cannot say to be out of the WUS hobby if there are 4+ watches on the windowsill "for different purposes". Like.. _come on._ Purpose-specific watches are a nonsense excuse to keep the total number up. If you need a diving tool, wear a dive computer. If you need a gardening tool - either wear your one watch (guess what - it will most likely survive it all anyway), or take it off for a bit. No need to have a dedicated "gardening watch" with garden-inspired design and a shovel+rake handset on it.
> 
> ...


I agree some use this as an excuse to declutter. If it's a useful crutch for some, then use it, though I'm always weary of such since it may create other problems and certainly doesn't get to the bottom of it, buy hey.......

On your second point about putting all your money into one that provides full time satisfaction, I have to disagree with the premise. Someone like myself and I would add most of us, would find more satisfaction putting all are money in a basket of watches than just one, whether active or not in the hobby. How many is too many and how many are too few is individual specific. Remember, WIS like watches, as opposed to WIS like a watch. Whatever hobby anyone may be into, you will find a minority who would prefer and be more content with one over several.

Are those watches not on the wrist awaiting their turn a waste of assets? It is if you keep some you don't want. But not when considered as whole, from a desired collection standpoint that may be the preferred use of assets

Is putting all your $ into one the maximum utilization of assets? It is if this is your preference. But not if you prefer to wear others at times.

No right or wrong, just choices, and evaluations, and decisions to be made.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> My dear brother Hornet, first off (more and worse to come, lol) a Big Congratulations on wearing a watch for more than a month, even though you didn't fully complete your set objective this is a significant accomplishment. Well done!
> 
> Oh yes, the BIG T, as your WPAC fully accredited psycho-quack, I had been growing increasingly concerned over your well being. Every time Rusty would post a Tudor, you would ask for more photos, ask questions about this and that aspect of it. I didn't want to say anything so as not to place more emphasis on it, hoping it would fade away. You have now taken the correct approach by announcing what I suspected, unfortunately, the enablers have gone to work, but that's why I'm here. As your therapist I urge you to immediately dispel any notions about not buying any more watches or exiting - if - you - buy - this - one.
> 
> ...


OK, let's get something straight here, exiting this "hobby" with a one or two watch collection has always been an intention for me. So considering this long term strategy with the BB58 is perfectly acceptable as I'll not be buying it (if I even decide to) this year. Red lines? What red lines..........


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, let's get something straight here, exiting this "hobby" with a one or two watch collection has always been an intention for me. So considering this long term strategy with the BB58 is perfectly acceptable as I'll not be buying it (if I even decide to) this year. Red lines? What red lines..........


Fair enough. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do recall you mentioning many times that a multi thousand $ watch was out of the question for you, for various reasons.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> One interesting outcome of these "wear a watch for 30 days" is what hornet's encountering.. From one side, this challenge proves that we *can* wear the same watch over and over, without problems. From the other side, it also makes one accutely aware of whether the chosen watch can be the "only watch 4evr"... In my case, with the brass Mori, the answer was "no". I'm guessing the 62Chin for hornet is also a "no".


I don't think that I ever thought that the Armida would be that elusive one watch 4ever, but it certainly was interesting wearing it for a month. For me the Exit Watch isn't a mythical beast, it could be real, but it would have to be coupled with exiting WUS. When I had a break from WUS recently the level of temptation dropped off completely.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Fair enough. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do recall you mentioning many times that a multi thousand $ watch was out of the question for you, for various reasons.


Yep, but as I said at both those times actually handling the watch in question was sufficient to put me off spending the money, hence why I mentioned actually needing to go and handle the BB58......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, but as I said at both those times actually handling the watch in question was sufficient to put me off spending the money, hence why I mentioned actually needing to go and handle the BB58......


You ever up north?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You ever up north?


Unfortunately not Rusty, but there are a number of ADs that should stock it for me to see. Thanks for the offer though.......

.......just as a general note I was, in the WPAC spirit of openness and transparency, wanting to share this. But this won't happen this year and not before a long period of serious consideration.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Unfortunately not Rusty, but there are a number of ADs that should stock it for me to see. Thanks for the offer though.......
> 
> .......just as a general note I was, in the WPAC spirit of openness and transparency, wanting to share this. But this won't happen this year and not before a long period of serious consideration.


https://elevenjames.com/
https://borrowedtimewatches.com/

Tongue in cheek but for some is this Valhalla, the Nirvana solution to owning all the watches you ever wanted, without worry of servicing, or bonding, and only ever being in possession of one watch at any given time?

Interesting concept for sure. 100% not for me, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> https://elevenjames.com/
> https://borrowedtimewatches.com/
> 
> Tongue in cheek but for some is this Valhalla, the Nirvana solution to owning all the watches you ever wanted, without worry of servicing, or bonding, and only ever being in possession of one watch at any given time?
> ...


Would be interesting as a concept if you wanted to try before you buy. But I can go down the AD and do that for free as much as I want.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> ...In the end regardless of price, quality or style, they all satisfy and they all disappoint...


This needs to be shouted from the rooftops here. So many times people think their grail watch will do it all for them, finding out later that it almost never does. And then the fruitless search for "that" watch begins again.

I'm not pointing at anyone in this thread. I think its widespread, and I was terribly guilty of this back when I was buying the devil Rolexes.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, real life pics and vids are coming in of the NTH Catalina prototype. I can honestly say I don't regret cancelling my order. Its not bad looking, but its doing a lot less for me than I imagined when I placed my order initially.

I never do pre-orders based on renders alone, but made one exception here. But my rule just got reconfirmed; even when there's plenty of pics of other iterations of the watch, still need real life pics of the actual design.

Goes to show my impulsive behavior.... I should practice what I preach: wait a month before pulling the trigger when any watch grabs my attention. Certainly wouldn't have misstepped if I kept to that..


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Would be interesting as a concept if you wanted to try before you buy. But I can go down the AD and do that for free as much as I want.......


"Monetize your unworn timepieces." that's the advantage if they accept your unworn and offer a monthly income. None of mine would qualify but a Tudor surely might.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 11/31









Are we still going to continue this exercise? Who is left now?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Day 11/31
> 
> View attachment 13350553
> 
> ...


Nothing to stop you carrying on USC.........


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm still in (unless modeling my Nacken for a few minutes doesn't disqualify me).

I'm in meetings for the next few hours, but will send photographic evidence later today.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Nothing to stop you carrying on USC.........


Sure there is everything that stopped everyone else.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Sure there is everything that stopped everyone else.


Prove your better......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Prove your better......


I am no better and probably far worse.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Still here. Its frikkin hot and humid here.

Wrist is swollen, cudos for ratcheting clasp.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm still game. It has been a little hard keeping this on my wrist because of the lack of straps. All my different straps are all 20mm.
I think that having a variety of strap options would help this watch become more acceptable to me as my only watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

New watch arrived today (I blame sinner re the brand) but again it's not for me. Little gem for ma lady







with oem strap thrown in 







lovely wee thing. Missus loves it 
It's her second CW. Real shame they stopped making ladies watches


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

You can say anything about logo and style and whole marmite opinion of the CW... But they do make good watches.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> New watch arrived today (I blame sinner re the brand) but again it's not for me. Little gem for ma lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd no idea they did do ladies watches. Second one is nice, my missus would like that. What diameter is it?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd no idea they did do ladies watches. Second one is nice, my missus would like that. What diameter is it?


The colorful one is a larger at 38. The two tone is 35.5. They stopped making them around 2014/15. Men only now🤨


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> You can say anything about logo and style and whole marmite opinion of the CW... But they do make good watches.


The old logo was doable, new one is horrible. I hope they start using that new emblem they started adding to some watches, clean and simple.

Pozdrav!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> https://elevenjames.com/
> https://borrowedtimewatches.com/
> 
> Tongue in cheek but for some is this Valhalla, the Nirvana solution to owning all the watches you ever wanted, without worry of servicing, or bonding, and only ever being in possession of one watch at any given time?
> ...


I didn't read any of the details, but the idea of being able to try a watch that may be a major expense, a splurge for some, for a month or so, is a good idea if the cost is reasonable, especially for WIS who I think are more prone to quickly become dissatisfied than the average person.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Home from Alberta and the North Flag is back on the wrist. They say absence makes the heart grow fonder...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Forgot to post this earlier today. Still in the game, for now. 









Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Like it so much it is staying on for another week. No desire to change = No need to = No change.

Tue. of week 2









Catching up from yesterday.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

This one month thing - but late to suggest it now but a time keeping accuracy challenge would have been good over a normal wear for 30 days. Wonder how many would have stayed within a minute. When we rotate so much accuracy becomes less important - 10 secs a day - meh I can live with it. If it was my ONLY watch then 10 secs x 30 = 300 secs so 5 minutes...... hmm 

I prefer automatics - always will, but if I was ever going down to one main watch it would have to be hugely accurate or quartz as counter intuitive as that seems.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a good idea. One month challenge and you're not allowed to adjust/fix the time. See how much off the time is at the end.

Though tbh when I've been wearing one watch only, it's not been an issue to "fix" the time every other week or so.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Little cheap job lot bundle of 20mm leather natos I picked up. Bit of strap change fun on the bb58 and omega stein this morning








£20 for the lot - quite pleased


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 12/31

Cancelled Armitron. Seiko has lost about 1 second during this 12 day period won't need to adjust for the rest of the month probably runs at -3 sec per month. No more pictures until the bracelet arrives. The Hami was +7 - +10 spd before being shut up in the box, so that would mean a couple minutes early after a month. Could not go that long without a sync.

Just paid for Lancaster after trying to cancel.









Need to check out of WUS for a while and clear my head.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Have the STO turtle incoming today if tracking is right. Found a deal and decided I'd lose less if it wears too big for me, so went ahead and took the deal.

Fiancee says she may claim it, lol. 

If it stays the Stuhrling goes. One in one out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Two more strap changes on the bb58 a beat up vintage leather nato who's washed out colour matches dial text colour perfectly







and a complete surprise as I wasn't expecting it to work at all.....a black Eulit Perlon !!!









In other news the gmt is back tomorrow at the AD for collection after it's repair


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> This one month thing - but late to suggest it now but a time keeping accuracy challenge would have been good over a normal wear for 30 days. Wonder how many would have stayed within a minute. When we rotate so much accuracy becomes less important - 10 secs a day - meh I can live with it. If it was my ONLY watch then 10 secs x 30 = 300 secs so 5 minutes...... hmm
> 
> I prefer automatics - always will, but if I was ever going down to one main watch it would have to be hugely accurate or quartz as counter intuitive as that seems.


Good points, agree. May as well find the positional variance too, and we don't need a whole month either for this. And let's not forget about perpetual calendars, auto location time change, and the dreaded day light savings time baloney that some quartz can account for in some locations.

In general for those who may not be familiar with testing for positional variance:

Time the accuracy while wearing and overnight/at rest, dial up, dial down, crown up, crown down, 12 up, 12 down, or at angles were you rest your watch overnight. No need to do all. I take at least two readings of each in case of mistake, three likely better to ascertain consistency. If some deviate much from the wearing reading, you may skip repeating that positional test. So six positions, three readings each is 18 days of wearing, adjust accordingly. We are looking for consistency and an at rest reading to counter balance the wear reading.

I mentioned this before, 6R15, yeap that one, consistently -4 sec. wearing and +2 sec overnight dial up . As simple as it gets, balances out to -2 spd or -1 min. p/month. This will not get you COSC certification but in practice it will give you the same results. Initially set +30 and you will not be off more than 30 spm. 8/9 spd is borderline for my standards, no more than 1 min off during wear period which is typically a week. Although as I noted above you can increase the accuracy by using resting positions and initial time set up.

The Orient I posted yesterday initially was at +2 sec for the first three days, taking another reading now it is at +8 spd over 11 days. I normally don't bother testing for positional variance until after a month of wear since I have found this variation in other new watches.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Two more strap changes on the bb58 a beat up vintage leather nato who's washed out colour matches dial text colour perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ |>

That was quick, faster than I expected. Will they tell you what they did?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> ........but if I was ever going down to one main watch it would have to be hugely accurate or quartz as counter intuitive as that seems.


That's a good rational choice.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Two more strap changes on the bb58 a beat up vintage leather nato who's washed out colour matches dial text colour perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those straps look great.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> ^^ |>
> 
> That was quick, faster than I expected. Will they tell you what they did?


They better! I have insisted that the watch technician report is returned with the watch so I can see it. Interested what it says. I called the AD daily to keep them on top of Tudor. Not something I enjoyed doing as I'm not a good complainer normally but in this case I felt regular contact was more than justified and may lead to a faster turnaround which I felt was mandatory given the issue and sums involved. Interestingly 4 days of the time it's been away were purely testing days as it was actually fixed at the weekend. Hope to get it around lunchtime although I might struggle to take the 58 off now lol


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

C65 and lunch


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Still on the Ball









Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Still on the Ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TWSS!

So knitting club members, I am traveling home for weekend (home.. Actually I am home, going to small town in east where I am from.)

My brother is coming home from Ireland to take wife and kids with him.

It is a better life opportunity for them.. But non the less I am sad and angry for the whole local situation that led to it and happy for him, for the first time he has some future even as a foreigner in Ireland.

As usually in Balkans when we have doubts or moral dilemmas we get drunk. I think this will be one of these occasions. I am off the grid due to non existant 4G network down there but will drop in just to check in whats going on.

See ya next week ya boring old farts.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> TWSS!


If you come across one of these sinner please give me a shout







has to be the blue/orange. A good friend is looking for one (no honestly!!) and failing. Don't think they were popular


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Will look locally. Steinhart was really really popular around here few years ago.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Will look locally. Steinhart was really really popular around here few years ago.


I know - same in Poland and Hungary. Blue and orange ocean 2 . Cheers bud


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

No problem Rusty. Have fun!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> TWSS!
> 
> So knitting club members, I am traveling home for weekend (home.. Actually I am home, going to small town in east where I am from.)
> 
> ...


Have fun getting drunk Sinner :-!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Actually drinking is quite an issue here. Alcohol is still quite cheap, it is not forbidden to be made at home, and any occasion is good excuse.

Get a new job? Lets have a drink.

Getting married? Lets have a drink

Hell, I have been on kids birthdays where parents were hammered.

Before when men were serving military, going-to-army-farewell parties were chaos. I still have stitched scarves on my eyebrow and police record from one of those a while ago. 


Even funerals are good occasion to drink.




Good thing I actually stopped drinking.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Actually drinking is quite an issue here. Alcohol is still quite cheap, it is not forbidden to be made at home, and any occasion is good excuse.
> 
> Get a new job? Lets have a drink.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Scotland


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sounds like Scotland


I know you would understand...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Actually drinking is quite an issue here. Alcohol is still quite cheap, it is not forbidden to be made at home, and any occasion is good excuse.
> 
> Get a new job? Lets have a drink.
> 
> ...


I hardly ever drink (since having kids really.....). Only ever do it when friends are round for an evening or when going out. These days I think of the calories and how far I'll have to cycle to burn it all off.......



RustyBin5 said:


> Sounds like Scotland


......but without the deep frying?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I hardly ever drink (since having kids really.....). Only ever do it when friends are round for an evening or when going out. These days I think of the calories and how far I'll have to cycle to burn it all off.......
> 
> ......but without the deep frying?


You think of the calories??? Wtf

Wow - never mind the black bay 58. This is your exit watch now


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh snap.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Double post......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Actually drinking is quite an issue here. Alcohol is still quite cheap, it is not forbidden to be made at home, and any occasion is good excuse.
> 
> Get a new job? Lets have a drink.
> 
> ...





RustyBin5 said:


> Sounds like Scotland





RustyBin5 said:


> You think of the calories??? Wtf
> 
> Wow - never mind the black bay 58. This is your exit watch now


Well, if you'd spent a year and a half losing 15 kilos and keeping it off you'd count the calories as well......

......send me the watch and I'll wear it Rusty.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, if you'd spent a year and a half losing 15 kilos and keeping it off you'd count the calories as well......
> 
> ......send me the watch and I'll wear it Rusty.


Find your own that one's the wife's 

Keep doing 20km bike rides and you can eat / drink what you like


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Find your own that one's the wife's
> 
> Keep doing 20km bike rides and you can eat / drink what you like


Did 20 miles yesterday and had a lovely cream cake today.........! Living the dream me.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> Actually drinking is quite an issue here. Alcohol is still quite cheap, it is not forbidden to be made at home, and any occasion is good excuse.
> 
> Get a new job? Lets GET DRUNK.
> 
> ...


EDITED FOR CLARITY



Have a great trip! Be safe, and don't buy any watches.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Did 20 miles yesterday and had a lovely cream cake today.........! Living the dream me.......


That's my boy


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> That's my boy


Thanks dad...........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks dad...........


Now get tae yer bed. Nae reading tho.

And nae knittin' either!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> C65 and lunch


Hey bud, sell that watch right now and get yourself a decent meal, will ya. No need to go on a Cup o Noodle diet to have a decent watch on your wrist. :-d........ or are you saving for a bottle (ssss)?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Life priorities.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Pot noodle. Ftw


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Still enamored of this remarkable watch. Only issue I have is that the bracelet at maximum length is still snug on my wrist. I have some half links on order from my AD, hopefully arriving soon.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Well Lancaster arrived today and yet again I got the wrong watch. Different seller too. So instead of the 38mm case they sent this one.









It will be going back Monday.

Day 15/31 Seiko still on wrist.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Well Lancaster arrived today and yet again I got the wrong watch. Different seller too. So instead of the 38mm case they sent this one.
> 
> View attachment 13363217
> 
> ...


That sucks.

I have also experienced that frustration, mostly when buying used. I don't know why people have so much trouble either describing their watch correctly or shipping the right watch.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well Lancaster arrived today and yet again I got the wrong watch. Different seller too. So instead of the 38mm case they sent this one.
> 
> View attachment 13363217
> 
> ...


It's not coincidence. It's a sign. A greater power is trying to tell you not to buy watches.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

So the gmt is back and the strap I bought for it is on, and really I have to say it's the canvas strap that Tudor should have produced for the watch.







. Can't see me taking it off this strap for a long time


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> So the gmt is back and the strap I bought for it is on, and really I have to say it's the canvas strap that Tudor should have produced for the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Is that one of Erika's?

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> So the gmt is back and the strap I bought for it is on, and really I have to say it's the canvas strap that Tudor should have produced for the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Is that one of Erika's?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I don’t know why my posts are “updated” and doubled? 

Doing it the same way as always...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Looks good. Is that one of Erika's?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Looks good. Is that one of Erika's?


Yes it's the Erikas Original MT Trident.







had it on the BBR







so might have to get another for it. Need to sell some stuff though. Paypal is empty. ?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

How is it that the Erika's look good on every watch? Looks amazing on that BB GMT, looks good on my $50 Casio. Truly great strap.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I don't know why my posts are "updated" and doubled?
> 
> Doing it the same way as always...


I've started seeing that as well, another forum glitch.......

- - - Updated - - -



jcombs1 said:


> I don't know why my posts are "updated" and doubled?
> 
> Doing it the same way as always...


I've started seeing that as well, another forum glitch.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I don't know why my posts are "updated" and doubled?
> 
> Doing it the same way as always...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/dou...tries-single-thread-4760915.html#post46698015


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well Lancaster arrived today and yet again I got the wrong watch. Different seller too. So instead of the 38mm case they sent this one.
> 
> View attachment 13363217
> 
> ...


You're not having much luck are you?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Yet more mental tinkering going on in my head. Arrived at the conclusion that I can't cull anything with the sole aim of just reducing numbers. I like them all too much. So a bit of self analysis later I reached a second conclusion - that I could reduce numbers but only if there was a positive motivation to do so - ie another watch, or improvement over the current position.

The gmt arrival with the bb58 has changed things more than I thought it would. Firstly it's increased the number of Tudor's I have by 50% from 4 to 6 so my collection has changed from a "varied one with a Tudor bias" to almost a "Tudor collection with some interesting others". Might not sound much but my mind is now accepting I will NEVER be a one watch guy but in a slight shift in focus I could almost become a one BRAND guy. Long term I could try to get a date-day jumbo, a Chrono big block and a vintage Tudor sub. To put that in perspective it would mean selling all 6 steinharts plus the fortis plus the omega SMPc plus one more. Just rambling seed thoughts for now but a definite possibility.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yet more mental tinkering going on in my head. Arrived at the conclusion that I can't cull anything with the sole aim of just reducing numbers. I like them all too much. So a bit of self analysis later I reached a second conclusion - that I could reduce numbers but only if there was a positive motivation to do so - ie another watch, or improvement over the current position.
> 
> The gmt arrival with the bb58 has changed things more than I thought it would. Firstly it's increased the number of Tudor's I have by 50% from 4 to 6 so my collection has changed from a "varied one with a Tudor bias" to almost a "Tudor collection with some interesting others". Might not sound much but my mind is now accepting I will NEVER be a one watch guy but in a slight shift in focus I could almost become a one BRAND guy. Long term I could try to get a date-day jumbo, a Chrono big block and a vintage Tudor sub. To put that in perspective it would mean selling all 6 steinharts plus the fortis plus the omega SMPc plus one more. Just rambling seed thoughts for now but a definite possibility.


......for another perspective Rusty I think most of us would be incredibly happy with the collection in that picture and would retire from WUS.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......for another perspective Rusty I think most of us would be incredibly happy with the collection in that picture and would retire from WUS.


I know bud. Am 'very fortunate / have worked hard' to get to here, but the rest of the collection does tick other areas. There isn't anything remotely approaching a dress watch in the Tudor's for example. Anyway I'm not showcasing - just chewing the fat about where I'm at mentally re the hobby.

Funny to think - sell all 6 Tudor's and you could buy one Daytona. It's a statement like that that shows me I couldn't ever buy a £15k watch. I just don't think any single wAtch could possibly provide as much enjoyment as those 6 do. But then that's ironic - because I might sell 6 steinhart to get a Tudor sub. Why does that feel different? Genuinely don't know the answer 

Definitely going through a thinking phase about everything just now


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......for another perspective Rusty I think most of us would be incredibly happy with the collection in that picture and would retire from WUS.


For your own info a quick size comparison gmt v 58. Quite a difference







but especially in height


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

That Tudor collection above already looks very nice. (Personally... I would question the need for several blackbays plus a pelagos... imo, the gmt + chrono + bb58 would already be an iconic, cover-all-bases set). 

That said.. changing to a "Tudor collection" imo makes sense - it entices you to be more selective of your choices, it provides a certain unity, completeness of style, and frankly it covers all the bases that we practically need covered. And out of all the brands to focus on, imo Tudor is pretty much the best one, when you compare the cost of acquisition (reasonable) vs. depreciation (reasonable).


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> You're not having much luck are you?


Well actually it was fortunate because it gave me time to evaluate and compare lume to the Hami and readability throughout the night. So now I am happy it is going back at no cost.

- - - Updated - - -



Hornet99 said:


> You're not having much luck are you?


Well actually it was fortunate because it gave me time to evaluate and compare lume to the Hami and readability throughout the night. So now I am happy it is going back at no cost.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> So the gmt is back and the strap I bought for it is on, and really I have to say it's the canvas strap that Tudor should have produced for the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am curious about the report as to what was wrong and what was fixed regarding the date complication.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I have also experienced that frustration, mostly when buying used. I don't know why people have so much trouble either describing their watch correctly or shipping the right watch.
> 
> Doc Savage


This was shipped from a contracted fulfillment center the seller uses. The box had the correct number outside but the watch inside was a different model. Worked out ok since I got to check out the watch at no cost.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I am curious about the report as to what was wrong and what was fixed regarding the date complication.


Rolex technician said too much lubricant was applied but that they "replaced the date wheel" as a "precaution".


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> That Tudor collection above already looks very nice. (Personally... I would question the need for several blackbays plus a pelagos... imo, the gmt + chrono + bb58 would already be an iconic, cover-all-bases set).
> 
> That said.. changing to a "Tudor collection" imo makes sense - it entices you to be more selective of your choices, it provides a certain unity, completeness of style, and frankly it covers all the bases that we practically need covered. And out of all the brands to focus on, imo Tudor is pretty much the best one, when you compare the cost of acquisition (reasonable) vs. depreciation (reasonable).


The problem is that we're "imposing" what our ideas of a collection would be and each of those is subtly different. Rusty has quite clearly expressed his views and where he wants to be and I'm glad he's got that clarity for himself.......

.......it's not that I disagree with you, as I think you're right!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Good point.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The problem is that we're "imposing" what our ideas of a collection would be and each of those is subtly different. Rusty has quite clearly expressed his views and where he wants to be and I'm glad he's got that clarity for himself.......
> 
> .......it's not that I disagree with you, as I think you're right!


Open to all input.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

X2-Elijah said:


> ...
> 
> I'm tempted to (soon-ish) sell off the CW C65 and get an NTH sub in it's place.
> Reasons:
> ...


So, slight update.

Ventus Mori sold and shipped off. Christopher Ward C65 sold, packed for delayed shipping as requested by buyer. NTH Näcken Renegade acquired, hopefully / probably / I think, for a good long while.

The G-Shock 5600 is still around.

Seals Model C is still pending to arrive - I guess one to two months. Currently I fear it might be a "catch and release" - but I want to give it a shot, maybe it arrives and exceeds expectations.

An older "new thing" that I had forgotten about is a straton speciale off of kickstarter. Will arrive sometime soonish. Will go on f29 immediately.

So that's the current state of things.

Fundamentally, 1 diver and 1 gshock in the "collection", and two future incoming-things that will be put up for sale straight away.

Revised future plans:

... Idk. I don't really see a viable trade or replacement that I'd "want" to have. The only thing that comes to mind is, no surprise, a tudor bb58 - but it's also way out of my pricerange, and tbh I'm not comfortable buying a watch for that much.

So, all going well by the end of 2018 the collection will stay as-is.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, slight update.
> 
> Ventus Mori sold and shipped off. Christopher Ward C65 sold, packed for delayed shipping as requested by buyer. NTH Näcken Renegade acquired, hopefully / probably / I think, for a good long while.
> 
> ...


Main thing - it sounds under control.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm being tempted and may need your help. Every time I see pics of the new/upcoming EMG Horizon I find myself looking at them on their website. Yes it's another vintage style chronograph, but I really like it in a square case, nice case size, and the colourways are nice. It's defiitely inspired by the Monaco, but without being too close (right?). $300 on pre-order for a Seiko mecha-quartz movement & prototype reviews are favorable.
















I definitely don't need it. I probably wouldn't wear it that much. I'm trying to downsize and upgrade my collection, and steer away from microbrands, so it's definitely not in keeping with my plans for 2018, yet I still keep on looking. I have another mecha-quartz chronograph in a colour that doesn't lend itself to being worn often (a Helgray Silverstone) but I enjoy wearing when I do. I also already have a square cased blue dial watch, albeit the considerably dressier CW Malvern Squared. Help a guy out, and bash away please.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I'm being tempted and may need your help. Every time I see pics of the new/upcoming EMG Horizon I find myself looking at them on their website. Yes it's another vintage style chronograph, but I really like it in a square case, nice case size, and the colourways are nice. It's defiitely inspired by the Monaco, but without being too close (right?). $300 on pre-order for a Seiko mecha-quartz movement & prototype reviews are favorable.
> 
> View attachment 13364867
> 
> ...


I definitely don't need it. I probably wouldn't wear it that much. I'm trying to downsize and upgrade my collection, and steer away from microbrands, so it's definitely not in keeping with my plans for 2018

Your words not mine. I think a bash would be superfluous.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

At the very least, wait until some owners get the production versions of that chrono. I suspect, in real-world and not in staged pics, the dial will look flat and dull, the case will be rough, and the overall impression will be of a plasticky carnival watch.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

I actually think this might be the best route with this one. Their previous model was very well received, but in any case there will be some who immediately flip. I guess what I'm looking to be talked out of is setting up a watchrecon alert for it.


X2-Elijah said:


> At the very least, wait until some owners get the production versions of that chrono. I suspect, in real-world and not in staged pics, the dial will look flat and dull, the case will be rough, and the overall impression will be of a plasticky carnival watch.


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> I definitely don't need it. I probably wouldn't wear it that much. I'm trying to downsize and upgrade my collection, and steer away from microbrands, so it's definitely not in keeping with my plans for 2018
> 
> Your words not mine. I think a bash would be superfluous.


If that was true I wouldn't have a 20 watch collection 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> ......for another perspective Rusty I think most of us would be incredibly happy with the collection in that picture and would retire from WUS.


Exactly, this just proves how "sick" this hobby is. Has nothing to do with the price point, we will always look for what next to get unless we completely shut down from this forum.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> If that was true I wouldn't have a 20 watch collection
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Amen brother. Ok I guess at least a mini bash is required. Square watches. They wear at LEAST twice as big as round watches. A 42mm square has so much more area than a 42mm diam circle. It's like a love child of a Tag Monaco and a Vratislava Conceptum.

If you have a list of reasons not to buy already in your head then you know you have to delete the updates thing - right?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

It's a 42mm square?

Oooooooohhhhh hell no.

- - - Updated - - -

It's a 42mm square?

Oooooooohhhhh hell no.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Guys should I sell my Blue Sumo?

I bought it at a good price back in December 2017, but it's always been a second fiddle piece in my collection.

On the one hand I like the watch a lot! The case shape, the dial colour, the size (it's one of the few "big watches" I feel really comfortable wearing).

On the other hand I never really wear it, and every time I look at it in my watch box I feel a little guilty. As my priorities develop I find I'm simply not much of a diver guy, and don't see that changing any time soon.

Seems clear cut right? But then I get all ready to sell it (going so far as to draft an eBay listing the other week) and when I go to pull the trigger I just can't.

So why not just keep it and wear it once in a blue (heh) moon? Well, part of the philosophy of mindful collecting I'm trying to develop is not keeping watches you like just to have them, and building a collection around a combination of purpose and enjoyment. This one gives me some level of enjoyment, but has never really served a purpose.

And before anyone asks, no I wouldn't be looking to buy a new watch to replace it, although I might buy a bracelet or strap for my Seaforth with the funds.

Thoughts and advice welcome!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sounds like you’ve kinda decided already. Have you tried wearing it exclusively for a week to see if you feel different?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Guys should I sell my Blue Sumo?
> 
> I bought it at a good price back in December 2017, but it's always been a second fiddle piece in my collection.
> 
> ...


Don't sell it, you have the 1st gen thats not available any more. Every collection deserves a Seiko and what better to have than the 1st gen Blumo. Also it looks good on you (and on that bracelet), not everyone can pull off the size. In a year or so when you come around on this never ending journey you will regret selling it. For the price Sumo is the best bang for buck Seiko you can buy. That case is worth having it alone.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sounds like you've kinda decided already. Have you tried wearing it exclusively for a week to see if you feel different?


That's a good idea. I have a trip to Nova Scotia to visit my folks next week, might take the Sumo with me and see how it feels as a "one watch" for ten days or so.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> That's a good idea. I have a trip to Nova Scotia to visit my folks next week, might take the Sumo with me and see how it feels as a "one watch" for ten days or so.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Do it. Come back and let us know how it went and pros and cons of it. 

I'm just back from leaving all my watches with a relative. Am away for a week so taking the gmt Tudor and the mm300 only. Similar idea.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Rolex technician said too much lubricant was applied but that they "replaced the date wheel" as a "precaution".


Too much of a good thing. That report should be pleasing as is having "your" watch back.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Too much of a good thing. That report should be pleasing as is having "your" watch back.


Yeah - still a little nervous of it happening again in case diagnosis was wrong, but that will pass


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Guys should I sell my Blue Sumo?
> 
> I bought it at a good price back in December 2017, but it's always been a second fiddle piece in my collection.
> 
> ...


That does seem like a good situation for the one week one watch excercise. And if that isn't conclusive, do the reverse: keep it outside the watch box out of sight for a month; if you don't miss it for one month, sell it.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> It's a 42mm square?
> 
> Oooooooohhhhh hell no.
> 
> ...


It's 38mm. I've had two 37mm square watches that wear similar to a 40mm round case. With the curved edges I'd estimate this one to wear similar to 41mm, maybe 42 with the pushers. The size is fine for a casual watch for me.

Guess I could find out how it wears when people start receiving theirs.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yet more mental tinkering going on in my head. Arrived at the conclusion that I can't cull anything with the sole aim of just reducing numbers. I like them all too much. So a bit of self analysis later I reached a second conclusion - that I could reduce numbers but only if there was a positive motivation to do so - ie another watch, or improvement over the current position...


I have come to the same conclusion.

It was relatively easy to get the collection down to 15, but below that, I will need to sell something I really like. In order to do so, it has to be an upgrade. I am in the middle of a 5 for 3 deal where I found replacements I liked better that ticked multiple boxes.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> It's 38mm. I've had two 37mm square watches that wear similar to a 40mm round case. With the curved edges I'd estimate this one to wear similar to 41mm, maybe 42 with the pushers. The size is fine for a casual watch for me.
> 
> Guess I could find out how it wears when people start receiving theirs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


He didn't need to know that... If the bash was succesful, the truth doesn't matter


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah - still a little nervous of it happening again in case diagnosis was wrong, but that will pass


Sure it will be fine now and probably better adjusted as a bonus.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> I'm being tempted and may need your help. Every time I see pics of the new/upcoming EMG Horizon I find myself looking at them on their website. Yes it's another vintage style chronograph, but I really like it in a square case, nice case size, and the colourways are nice. It's defiitely inspired by the Monaco, but without being too close (right?). $300 on pre-order for a Seiko mecha-quartz movement & prototype reviews are favorable.
> 
> View attachment 13364867
> 
> ...


Looks like a cute little robot you won't like it on your wrist, and while you at it why not get rid of that Helgray Silverstone you don't like wearing much?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 16/31

Green Nato still on and went through shower this morning. Lancaster is out of my system finally, I think...The big daddy will go back. Glad I cancelled the Armitron as I played with one in Walmart store and didn't the display at all in some modes.

However, I did order a blackout ironman. T5K793

- - - Updated - - -

Day 16/31

Green Nato still on and went through shower this morning. Lancaster is out of my system finally, I think...The big daddy will go back. Glad I cancelled the Armitron as I played with one in Walmart store and didn't the display at all in some modes.

However, I did order a blackout ironman. T5K793


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Alright, I think I'm almost done and close to an exit from the forum. I placed my order for the Hamilton Open Heart, my graduation watch and exception.

With that my collection is in a satisfactory spot right now. I will stay on here to sell off a last few drawer watches (vintage russians mainly); once that's done, I'll be out of here. The forum is only facilitating my obsessive tendencies, to find the best watch for each spot in the collection; I got a satisfactory watch for each spot now, so that should be enough.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Alright, I think I'm almost done and close to an exit from the forum. I placed my order for the Hamilton Open Heart, my graduation watch and exception.
> 
> With that my collection is in a satisfactory spot right now. I will stay on here to sell off a last few drawer watches (vintage russians mainly); once that's done, I'll be out of here. The forum is only facilitating my obsessive tendencies, to find the best watch for each spot in the collection; I got a satisfactory watch for each spot now, so that should be enough.


Well played bud.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

jon_huskisson said:


> I'm being tempted and may need your help.
> 
> View attachment 13364867
> 
> View attachment 13364869


The four rivets in the corners look cheap. Hand legibility on the dial doesn't look especially good. Pushers being slanted like that makes them look like crown guards that are too far from the crown.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

What sort is sorcery and witchcraft is this WPAC thing? It’s like hosting AA meetings at a bar ... 


Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> What sort is sorcery and witchcraft is this WPAC thing? It's like hosting AA meetings at a bar ...
> 
> Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


Yep, but we're all drinking lemonade, well some have ordered shandy.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Alright, I think I'm almost done and close to an exit from the forum. I placed my order for the Hamilton Open Heart, my graduation watch and exception.
> 
> With that my collection is in a satisfactory spot right now. I will stay on here to sell off a last few drawer watches (vintage russians mainly); once that's done, I'll be out of here. The forum is only facilitating my obsessive tendencies, to find the best watch for each spot in the collection; I got a satisfactory watch for each spot now, so that should be enough.


Brilliant :-!. Are you going to stay off WUS completely? It'll be hard, but it's the only way......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Alright, I think I'm almost done and close to an exit from the forum. I placed my order for the Hamilton Open Heart, my graduation watch and exception.
> 
> With that my collection is in a satisfactory spot right now. I will stay on here to sell off a last few drawer watches (vintage russians mainly); once that's done, I'll be out of here. The forum is only facilitating my obsessive tendencies, to find the best watch for each spot in the collection; I got a satisfactory watch for each spot now, so that should be enough.


Good call.

We'll miss you, but I totally get what you're saying with WUS stoking the obsession. Probably something I should do, once I get the collection set.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> What sort is sorcery and witchcraft is this WPAC thing? It's like hosting AA meetings at a bar ...
> 
> Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


WPAC has to go where the sinners are (no pun intended, Sinner).

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> What sort is sorcery and witchcraft is this WPAC thing? It's like hosting AA meetings at a bar ...
> 
> Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


It sure looks like that at a cursory glance, seeing watches bought etc, but once you hang around a while before you know it you will start to notice you are buying less. Not stopped completely, but slowed down, put the brakes on, applying more thought to things and generally thinking about what you want from watches. Previously I was buying 30 a year + this year it's been 4 (or is it 5) but also sold 10.

It's all about abstinence. For those few soldiers with real fortitude that'll be TOTAL abstinence, for others it'll be partial or at least controlling urges a bit more.

Welcome btw


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> I'm being tempted and may need your help. Every time I see pics of the new/upcoming EMG Horizon I find myself looking at them on their website. Yes it's another vintage style chronograph, but I really like it in a square case, nice case size, and the colourways are nice. It's defiitely inspired by the Monaco, but without being too close (right?). $300 on pre-order for a Seiko mecha-quartz movement & prototype reviews are favorable.
> 
> View attachment 13364867
> 
> ...


This may seem overly harsh but this is one in which I can't find any redeeming qualities.

To be fair, it starts out in the hole as I generally don't like micros, chronographs, square cases (your Oris rectangular is a rare exception) or meca quartz movements.

You may be looking for an excuse to buy something, I'm fighting a similar battle at the moment, and I think this will be a quick flip.

You have the square case spot in your collection covered by the Oris and the Malvern, IMO.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yet more mental tinkering going on in my head. Arrived at the conclusion that I can't cull anything with the sole aim of just reducing numbers. I like them all too much. So a bit of self analysis later I reached a second conclusion - that I could reduce numbers but only if there was a positive motivation to do so - ie another watch, or improvement over the current position.
> 
> The gmt arrival with the bb58 has changed things more than I thought it would. Firstly it's increased the number of Tudor's I have by 50% from 4 to 6 so my collection has changed from a "varied one with a Tudor bias" to almost a "Tudor collection with some interesting others". Might not sound much but my mind is now accepting I will NEVER be a one watch guy but in a slight shift in focus I could almost become a one BRAND guy. Long term I could try to get a date-day jumbo, a Chrono big block and a vintage Tudor sub. To put that in perspective it would mean selling all 6 steinharts plus the fortis plus the omega SMPc plus one more. Just rambling seed thoughts for now but a definite possibility.


I was thinking along the same line a few days ago. I have been acquiring a few Citizen Signature watches lately, up to four now, and will likely be adding at least one more. In addition there are other Citizens for consideration which led me to thinking - what if I become a one brand guy. Frankly not a very attractive proposition for me, there are too many nice watches out there in the watch universe, furthermore I like variety. For a collection core one brand or style, divers for me, is fine but I need to have some variety.

In regards to selling collection and putting all or most of the funds into one watch, that idea simply doesn't appeal to me, I find no attraction towards it. If I was ever to reduce my collection to one watch it would almost definitely be to one of the ones I like the most chosen from those I already have. Not only is the desire to acquire a significantly more expensive piece, better?, with all that entails in terms of tangibles and aura considerations, simply not there, but I consider this a relatively high risk proposition in terms of finding true satisfaction, above everything else we have, with what is essentially an unknown quality. Once the honeymoon is over, will it still be everlasting love? No way to know beforehand.

But I recognize this may be ideal for others. When you set your sites sights on one piece for a very long time it is likely to add to its value and appreciation once you get it. From the standpoint of it being the one, the end, no more, my one suggestion to anyone contemplating this path would be that you UN-WIS first, or else it will most likely be just another purchase.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I know bud. Am 'very fortunate / have worked hard' to get to here, but the rest of the collection does tick other areas. There isn't anything remotely approaching a dress watch in the Tudor's for example. Anyway I'm not showcasing - just chewing the fat about where I'm at mentally re the hobby.
> 
> Funny to think - sell all 6 Tudor's and you could buy one Daytona. It's a statement like that that shows me I couldn't ever buy a £15k watch. I just don't think any single wAtch could possibly provide as much enjoyment as those 6 do. But then that's ironic - because I might sell 6 steinhart to get a Tudor sub. Why does that feel different? Genuinely don't know the answer
> 
> Definitely going through a thinking phase about everything just now


I would guess this is just mental baggage based on where you are coming from, much less expensive pieces. It's a significantly greater expense that opens up a whole new realm of considerations. Do you want to tie up all, most of your eggs in one basket? What if, you damage it, loose it, wear it in an overly cautious manner that takes some or much of the enjoyment out of it............ The enjoyment is potentially greater but so may be the pain.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> I'm being tempted and may need your help. Every time I see pics of the new/upcoming EMG Horizon I find myself looking at them on their website. Yes it's another vintage style chronograph, but I really like it in a square case, nice case size, and the colourways are nice. It's defiitely inspired by the Monaco, but without being too close (right?). $300 on pre-order for a Seiko mecha-quartz movement & prototype reviews are favorable.
> 
> View attachment 13364867
> 
> ...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Guys should I sell my Blue Sumo?
> 
> I bought it at a good price back in December 2017, but it's always been a second fiddle piece in my collection.
> 
> ...


Quite the contrary. You really like it even as a big watch, but you never wear it because you don't like divers, but can't bring yourself to sell it. You're going to have to dive little deeper to figure this one out and decide one way or the other.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Brilliant :-!. Are you going to stay off WUS completely? It'll be hard, but it's the only way......


Well yes, that's the plan at least. Its also part of my resolve to reduce my smartphone usage. WUS probably has been the most time consuming social media platform for me as well. Its really a waste of time and even a source of stress more often than you might think.

Going to miss this gang though. Certainly the most intelligent and thought provoking conversations I've had here on the forum.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Alright, I think I'm almost done and close to an exit from the forum. I placed my order for the Hamilton Open Heart, my graduation watch and exception.
> 
> With that my collection is in a satisfactory spot right now. I will stay on here to sell off a last few drawer watches (vintage russians mainly); once that's done, I'll be out of here. The forum is only facilitating my obsessive tendencies, to find the best watch for each spot in the collection; I got a satisfactory watch for each spot now, so that should be enough.


Sounds like you have a handle on things now. I am close to that same exit strategy now with a simple three watch collection, maybe another month to be sure. On the other hand it's fun to be here and perhaps you can help others get it together as well. True victory comes when even WUS does not rattle your resolve.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Rolex technician said too much lubricant was applied but that they "replaced the date wheel" as a "precaution".


It makes perfect sense that a little blob of grease could gum up the works and the new date wheel is a bonus. Probably didn't have to go too deep to get to the problem or maybe he rebuilt the whole movement. Either way you are good to go, no worries.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> Guys should I sell my Blue Sumo?
> 
> I bought it at a good price back in December 2017, but it's always been a second fiddle piece in my collection.
> 
> ...


There are many stories of people selling their sumo/blumo only to regret and buy another. In fact that was the case with the fellow that bought my sumo last year. As it has been said the sumo is like currency especially the earlier models like yours. So you won't lose value by waiting in fact you might get more in five years. Since you are not looking to replace it with another watch, and you have been hesitant to sell why not wait or list it for a very high price, say several hundred more than current market?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Guys should I sell my Blue Sumo?
> 
> I bought it at a good price back in December 2017, but it's always been a second fiddle piece in my collection.
> 
> ...


I rushed my prior response, so I'll add another point, you are looking for pieces that covers all the bases, a sound strategy. This particular one doesn't, it lacks a purpose, or better yet doesn't fit in one of your required categories. A couple of choices, acknowledge this and discard, or come to the realization that mindful collecting doesn't necessarily equate with having only watches that cover all the bases, sometimes a little variety is what makes a collection complete. What do you feel more comfortable with at the moment and in the foreseeable future.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Alright, I think I'm almost done and close to an exit from the forum. I placed my order for the Hamilton Open Heart, my graduation watch and exception.
> 
> With that my collection is in a satisfactory spot right now. I will stay on here to sell off a last few drawer watches (vintage russians mainly); once that's done, I'll be out of here. The forum is only facilitating my obsessive tendencies, to find the best watch for each spot in the collection; I got a satisfactory watch for each spot now, so that should be enough.


Good for you. And that's the only way to exit, in addition to abstaining from all other modes of watch temptations. Eventually you will find another means, hobby?, that will catch your attention and occupy your leisure time. There's always the option of a return trip to start all over again.

It seems that lately WPAC is being seen as a means or conduit to escape from WISdom. Add another notch to WPAC.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> What sort is sorcery and witchcraft is this WPAC thing? It's like hosting AA meetings at a bar ...
> 
> Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


Somebody get this man a drink, eerrr..... I meant watch, eerrrr I meant oh what the hell one of each. There's an exception to the rule, you know!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

WUSeek is WUGet! There is no safe harbor here.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I know better than to say this was my last purchase for the year, but any further wear collection purchases will be rare and hard to get.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Well yes, that's the plan at least. Its also part of my resolve to reduce my smartphone usage. WUS probably has been the most time consuming social media platform for me as well. Its really a waste of time and even a source of stress more often than you might think.
> 
> Going to miss this gang though. Certainly the most intelligent and thought provoking conversations I've had here on the forum.


Pretty much the same here........

......I have an exit plan as well, but its just putting into action that's the issue. The big part of the plan is obviously to stop coming on WUS.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> There are many stories of people selling their sumo/blumo only to regret and buy another.


Maybe they all need help. I bought 3 Seiko turtles before I realised that they too big for me........

- - - Updated - - -



usclassic said:


> There are many stories of people selling their sumo/blumo only to regret and buy another.


Maybe they all need help. I bought 3 Seiko turtles before I realised that they too big for me........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I know better than to say this was my last purchase for the year, but any further wear collection purchases will be rare and hard to get.
> 
> View attachment 13366745
> 
> ...


Talk the talk, but no walk the walk?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I know better than to say this was my last purchase for the year, but any further wear collection purchases will be rare and hard to get.
> 
> View attachment 13366745
> 
> ...


While I would like to tear this watch a new one, I can't knowing I nearly bought one myself.
Only reason I never got around to buying one was because I never find the time to wear a dress watch.

Back in my early WIS days I would see a picture of a fancy dress watch, convince myself that I needed it, and then never wear it.
It would be gorgeous, but that didn't matter when I thought a watch like that would be too fragile to wear.
In other words...wear your watch with joy!


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

This thread is awesome! I went through something similar as the OP but with mobile phones the last few years. I only got into watches two months ago and every month I've purchased a Seiko diver and am now quite immersed in it and feel i spiraling out of control. Purchased: Seiko Samurai SRPB51K1, then two weeks later Seiko Turtle SRP773K1. Have just recently sold the sammy to a friend but right after I started looking at a Seiko baby tuna SRP637K1! I love divers and I love Seiko and last weekend I found myself checking out some Swiss divers as well.

My goal is to have two watches, one for daily use and one for weekend or even "special" use. My original goal was to have two Seikos but now I'm not so sure. Grail watch is a Rolex Sea Dweller - not yet sure what reference number. I think subscribing to this thread can help me narrow my focus and really just choose the best watch/es to buy and keep.

I did purchase an OEM silicone strap for the SRP773 but per the rules I believe that counts!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

rushman said:


> This thread is awesome! I went through something similar as the OP but with mobile phones the last few years. I only got into watches two months ago and every month I've purchased a Seiko diver and am now quite immersed in it and feel i spiraling out of control. Purchased: Seiko Samurai SRPB51K1, then two weeks later Seiko Turtle SRP773K1. Have just recently sold the sammy to a friend but right after I started looking at a Seiko baby tuna SRP637K1! I love divers and I love Seiko and last weekend I found myself checking out some Swiss divers as well.
> 
> My goal is to have two watches, one for daily use and one for weekend or even "special" use. My original goal was to have two Seikos but now I'm not so sure. Grail watch is a Rolex Sea Dweller - not yet sure what reference number. I think subscribing to this thread can help me narrow my focus and really just choose the best watch/es to buy and keep.
> 
> ...


Welcome. Keep the 2 seikos, enjoy them and wear the hell out of them. Keep the eyes on the prize of the sea dweller, and start saving the money you'd waste on numerous other watches. In 2-3 yrs you'll own the sea dweller and can leave the hobby happy. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rushman said:


> This thread is awesome! I went through something similar as the OP but with mobile phones the last few years. I only got into watches two months ago and every month I've purchased a Seiko diver and am now quite immersed in it and feel i spiraling out of control. Purchased: Seiko Samurai SRPB51K1, then two weeks later Seiko Turtle SRP773K1. Have just recently sold the sammy to a friend but right after I started looking at a Seiko baby tuna SRP637K1! I love divers and I love Seiko and last weekend I found myself checking out some Swiss divers as well.
> 
> My goal is to have two watches, one for daily use and one for weekend or even "special" use. My original goal was to have two Seikos but now I'm not so sure. Grail watch is a Rolex Sea Dweller - not yet sure what reference number. I think subscribing to this thread can help me narrow my focus and really just choose the best watch/es to buy and keep.
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC!

......get out of this place now. Forget the sea dweller and just enjoy what you have now. Its a spiral of doom. Run, run away......

- - - Updated - - -



rushman said:


> This thread is awesome! I went through something similar as the OP but with mobile phones the last few years. I only got into watches two months ago and every month I've purchased a Seiko diver and am now quite immersed in it and feel i spiraling out of control. Purchased: Seiko Samurai SRPB51K1, then two weeks later Seiko Turtle SRP773K1. Have just recently sold the sammy to a friend but right after I started looking at a Seiko baby tuna SRP637K1! I love divers and I love Seiko and last weekend I found myself checking out some Swiss divers as well.
> 
> My goal is to have two watches, one for daily use and one for weekend or even "special" use. My original goal was to have two Seikos but now I'm not so sure. Grail watch is a Rolex Sea Dweller - not yet sure what reference number. I think subscribing to this thread can help me narrow my focus and really just choose the best watch/es to buy and keep.
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC!

......get out of this place now. Forget the sea dweller and just enjoy what you have now. Its a spiral of doom. Run, run away......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

rushman said:


> This thread is awesome! I went through something similar as the OP but with mobile phones the last few years. I only got into watches two months ago and every month I've purchased a Seiko diver and am now quite immersed in it and feel i spiraling out of control. Purchased: Seiko Samurai SRPB51K1, then two weeks later Seiko Turtle SRP773K1. Have just recently sold the sammy to a friend but right after I started looking at a Seiko baby tuna SRP637K1! I love divers and I love Seiko and last weekend I found myself checking out some Swiss divers as well.
> 
> My goal is to have two watches, one for daily use and one for weekend or even "special" use. My original goal was to have two Seikos but now I'm not so sure. Grail watch is a Rolex Sea Dweller - not yet sure what reference number. I think subscribing to this thread can help me narrow my focus and really just choose the best watch/es to buy and keep.
> 
> ...


Welcome, many of us started this journey with a dive watch. My first was a Rolex sub back in the 80s and as recently as last year a Seiko sumo. Don't limit yourself to the dive watch category as there are many appealing types - military, aviation, dress, black ops, etc. If you have a Rolex AD (authorized dealer) near you go visit and put the Sea dweller on your wrist. Then go home and forget about it. Enjoy what you have and don't rush to conclusions even about what type of watch is the ultimate for you. Don't make quick decisions wait a month or more before any impulse purchases. Take the time to really learn about what you like and don't like, Live with the watches you purchased and make commitments to discipline yourself from now on.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

rushman said:


> This thread is awesome! I went through something similar as the OP but with mobile phones the last few years. I only got into watches two months ago and every month I've purchased a Seiko diver and am now quite immersed in it and feel i spiraling out of control. Purchased: Seiko Samurai SRPB51K1, then two weeks later Seiko Turtle SRP773K1. Have just recently sold the sammy to a friend but right after I started looking at a Seiko baby tuna SRP637K1! I love divers and I love Seiko and last weekend I found myself checking out some Swiss divers as well.
> 
> My goal is to have two watches, one for daily use and one for weekend or even "special" use. My original goal was to have two Seikos but now I'm not so sure. Grail watch is a Rolex Sea Dweller - not yet sure what reference number. I think subscribing to this thread can help me narrow my focus and really just choose the best watch/es to buy and keep.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the funhouse!

Question for you: why the Sea Dweller? Obviously it's a cool watch with nice heritage, but I'm curious why the DSSD and not a Sub? Is it the size?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hellooooouu knitrrs.










@rushman

Stay out of seiko diver scene. Believe me... Once you get into it youll be soon searching obscure japanese sites.

Dweller?

Ok set goal and stick to it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

todays other wrist 🤣


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> todays other wrist ��


You need to see the doctor about that hideous green growth on your wrist Rusty......


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> todays other wrist 🤣


A balloon died on your wrist?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

ConfusedOne said:


> While I would like to tear this watch a new one, I can't knowing I nearly bought one myself.
> Only reason I never got around to buying one was because I never find the time to wear a dress watch.
> 
> Back in my early WIS days I would see a picture of a fancy dress watch, convince myself that I needed it, and then never wear it.
> ...


Thank you ConfusedOne. While this watch may be classified as a dress watch, I also consider it sporty, for lack of a better word, which in my book makes it appropriate to wear in many (most) casual settings for me. Elegant casual I would say, that's how I intend to wear it.

The day I have a watch that impinges on my wearing enjoyment is the day I know I've gone too far down this road. Wearing has certain implications, all of which are perfectly acceptable to me.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Thank you ConfusedOne. While this watch may be classified as a dress watch, I also consider it sporty, for lack of a better word, which in my book makes it appropriate to wear in many (most) casual settings for me. Elegant casual I would say, that's how I intend to wear it.
> 
> The day I have a watch that impinges on my wearing enjoyment is the day I know I've gone too far down this road. Wearing has certain implications, all of which are perfectly acceptable to me.


Ye wearing habits are weird. I'm more inclined to wear a diver to a business meeting and the Glashutte to the pub. Most people would expect that to be the other way round, but when I go out I want to wear a really good looking watch and at work I want a no nonsense tool. YMMV. Such is the variety of life.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

The gmt although Pepsi can look coke in certain light. Snap taken today showed it being both at once! A shaft of light caught the top of the bezel giving the bezel a tricolor look blue black red







oh yeah and I got photobombed by a fly 🤪🤦.♂


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Lol, To be honest, I'm perfectly fine wearing just about any watch for any occasion, barring when it's called for a true beater or one that may not come back. And I do practice what I preach on this.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Given unlimited funds, there is no one watch I'm all-in on right now. Everything looks the same, everything is boring. I'm sure there's something ridiculous out there but that's not for me anyway.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> The gmt although Pepsi can look coke in certain light. Snap taken today showed it being both at once! A shaft of light caught the top of the bezel giving the bezel a tricolor look blue black red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I prefer Coke, and red, white and blue is all good with me.

Now, is that a house fly or a fruit fly. Careful before you answer, they are generally attracted to different substances.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Nice, I prefer Coke, and red, white and blue is all good with me.
> 
> Now, is that a house fly or a fruit fly. Careful before you answer, they are generally attracted to different substances.


It's a dead fly


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Some fun with the DSLR and the current collection. Could I be happy with just these three in regular rotation? Starting to feel like I could for a year or two.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Now, is that a house fly or a fruit fly. Careful before you answer, they are generally attracted to different substances.


Just to be clear

House fly








Fruit fly








Dead fly


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 17/31

Made it today without buying a Mondaine big date for cheap. Good boy. Changed avatar and profile pic.

Seiko still on wrist with green Nato, bracelet has not left China, so might switch out when blackout arrives. Itching to go stealth black ops commando......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Just to be clear
> 
> House fly
> View attachment 13369495
> ...


Time fly









Watch fly


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Some fun with the DSLR and the current collection. Could I be happy with just these three in regular rotation? Starting to feel like I could for a year or two.


That's a nice trio there. I might need a dive watch or similarly styled watch with a bezel but hard to argue with your selections.

- - - Updated - - -



RLextherobot said:


> Some fun with the DSLR and the current collection. Could I be happy with just these three in regular rotation? Starting to feel like I could for a year or two.


That's a nice trio there. I might need a dive watch or similarly styled watch with a bezel but hard to argue with your selections.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> That's a nice trio there. I might need a dive watch or similarly styled watch with a bezel but hard to argue with your selections.
> .


Thanks!

For the next little while at least I'll have the Blumo (still undecided on whether I'll keep it or let it go) and I have a Casio MDV 106A I use as a beater so I'm not without dive bezel options.

Weirdly, trad divers don't excite me that much anymore with the exception of the MM300 and the BB58 but I don't like, NEED either one especially at current prices.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Some fun with the DSLR and the current collection. Could I be happy with just these three in regular rotation? Starting to feel like I could for a year or two.


I took out my dslr and can't take a picture worth a damn with it of watches. Think I'll sell it. Never gets used and lots of lenses...just money sitting there. May put the cash into a good quality bridge or compact camera.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I took out my dslr and can't take a picture worth a damn with it of watches. Think I'll sell it. Never gets used and lots of lenses...just money sitting there. May put the cash into a good quality bridge or compact camera.


My wife wanted a digital SLR and we bought one, but it never gets used as its too heavy for her to carry (back injury.....) and tbh i find that my phone takes more than adequate pictures. I've seen really good images from friends with SLRs but I can't be arsed to work the bloody thing out, that and it's now out of date......

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> I took out my dslr and can't take a picture worth a damn with it of watches. Think I'll sell it. Never gets used and lots of lenses...just money sitting there. May put the cash into a good quality bridge or compact camera.


My wife wanted a digital SLR and we bought one, but it never gets used as its too heavy for her to carry (back injury.....) and tbh i find that my phone takes more than adequate pictures. I've seen really good images from friends with SLRs but I can't be arsed to work the bloody thing out, that and it's now out of date......


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

'The best camera is the one you have with you'
Phones are very hard to beat in most everyday situations including watch pics

If I'm feeling arty it's gotta be film (here a 1950s Werra bought for £40). Lots lighter than digital to drag around, too


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Some fun with the DSLR and the current collection. Could I be happy with just these three in regular rotation? Starting to feel like I could for a year or two.


Not bad at all! On my final day of wearing my SKX007 I will be sure to take my pic with my own mirrorless camera.
I don't use it too often, but that is because of how useful my phone is. In the past all I had to rely on was my cheap phone for photography.
Now I don't use my a6000 unless I want a REALLY good shot or I go on a trip knowing that I will want to take many pictures.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> 'The best camera is the one you have with you'
> Phones are very hard to beat in most everyday situations including watch pics
> 
> If I'm feeling arty it's gotta be film (here a 1950s Werra bought for £40). Lots lighter than digital to drag around, too


I did think about a Leica rangefinder - but more portable


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

For taking good photos... Two directions, both viable and contributing to each other:

1) A smartphone flagship. Preferably google's Pixel 2 (best camera bar none due to google's heavy investment in AI/computer vision), with iPhone X & Sammy Galaxy S8/S9 in close second, tied (just plain great built in cams and good processing).

This will be for ALL your "carry it with me" scenarios, and will do the job 80 to 95% of the time. Mobile photography - at the flagship phone end - has gotten goot enough to make point-n-shoot, compact and most fixed-löens dedicated cameras completely and utterly irrelevant.

Now, for very fancy, artsy, complex, ultra-high-quality shots... That's scenario Nr.2.

-2) A *Mirrorless*, exchangeable lens camera. DSLRs are overkill and way too clunky to use, and modern mirrorless cameras are hot on dslr heels, often with better connectivity/handling. The supposed performance gap between dslrs and mirrorless cameras is negligible, if any. Sony's aps-c cameras are great, olympus has a great omd-em10 line, fuji does cool things. And Mirrorless cams have the benefit of being easier to learn and easier to "auto" or "half-auto" with great results. Plus the total cost-of-system will be lower (micro-four-thirds has a TON of great, reasonably priced lenses).

Key thing is, you want an interchangeable lens system. Why? Because that is one of the two things that mobile phones cannot do. Get a rectilinear macro lens (olympus makes a great one for their cameras, for just $300-400ish, with a focal length that lets the lens act as a regular short-telephoto lens too), get a nice fast "normal view" prime lens, and get a neat little fisheye. There's you're done, and you can take photos with real, rich DoF, magnification, nighttime/low-light etc. capability, that your phone would struggle with.

Now, get a Raw Image Processor for this (lightroom, dxo optics pro, luminar, all great options) and you can get great images from your camera with little time/effort. 1-2 minutes in a raw img. processor is plenty time to eek out that extra edge that your smartphones will lack.

That's it, that's all you need. The absolute best starting point is..
*Get a phone with a *great* camera.* The difference between the top-end phone cams and older/weaker modules is larger than you'd expect. Galaxy S8/9, iPhone X, Google Pixel 2. Pick one. That'll get you rolling with great shots. Add on a mirrorless cam once you feel the need for macros, closeups, or "studio" shots.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Check out the Olympus 35RC - a compact film rangefinder that some have described as a Leica killer, at a fraction of the cost
It's compact, sharp, and takes cracking pictures








https://kenrockwell.com/olympus/35rc.htm

If I was going digital I'd look at the Fujifilm X-E2 and similar (micro four-thirds). Fuji have really worked on simulations of their Acros films, and the pics from these look fab


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> For taking good photos... Two directions, both viable and contributing to each other:
> 
> 1) A smartphone flagship. Preferably google's Pixel 2 (best camera bar none due to google's heavy investment in AI/computer vision), with iPhone X & Sammy Galaxy S8/S9 in close second, tied (just plain great built in cams and good processing).
> 
> ...


I'm already there. Have an iPhone X - and the dslr for the rare occasions I need it. The times I find the dslr better are when I approach taking a portrait seriously - interestingly I find the best lens for portraits isn't the traditional telephoto to get bokeh, but rather I prefer a prime 50mm. Aside from that it gives natural images, low fstop, is compact and also the lens most versatile for use when just walking around taking pics, and for certain activity shots - an example is today my son is doing a tree walk which will be 60 feet up in the air, and no way I can photo it with my phone really. For occasions like this my dslr is good and I like it, but they happen so rarely that it still seems pointless overall.

I'll never go back to film so it's digital only for me, definitely gonna explore some options.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Ah, I see.

For taking shots of watches - since you have a good cam, lenses & know how to use them..

Idk. I find the in-body sensor stabilization in my omd em10 mk2 to be very useful, let's me lower the aperture* while handholding it. Sometimes, a mini-tripod helps a ton. I use one of those Joby micro tripods - they just stay on the camera 24/7 and swivel out when needed...

Tbh I prefer a narrow-er fov for taking watch photos. 50mm equiv to start with, and 120mm equiv. (from the macrolens) is even better. Anything wider than 50 leads to the pic looking too much like a phone photo.

* to get deeper depth of field. Imo with watch photos we want it to be sharp, sharp, sharp. A razor-thin fov from a 1.7 or 1.2 aperture is unusable.. Instead, compensate narrow aperture with sunlight or long exposure.. but prioritize a lower aperture, to get as sharp as you can. Plus, most lenses are blurrier when wide open.

When choosing a lens, I try to use ones with a close minimum focusing depth too. After all, we usually photograph watches taking up most of the fov => close-up shooting. Idk if your dslr has any focusing visualization assists (highlighting sharp-regions in the display) - if yes, use them, use them a lot.

---

For other photography uses... Hm. You might be right, the dslr and a big stonkin' camera might be mostly useless nowadays, indeed. This is something I consider every now and then myself - besides some watch photos, my camera isn't really being used much. Partly due to size, partly because the whole idea of shoot -> SD card into adapter into computer -> import -> edit -> upload/post/publish is just way too clunky.

How good/versatile are the photography accessories (clip-on fov/macro/tele converters, steadying grips) for mobile phones? Maybe that is a better path for covering those extra 5-10% use-cases...

- - - Updated - - -

//edit: goddamn WUS doubleposting bug


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 18/31









Samsung NX300M with 18-55 OIS with 58mm Bower HD UV filter


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The gmt although Pepsi can look coke in certain light. Snap taken today showed it being both at once! A shaft of light caught the top of the bezel giving the bezel a tricolor look blue black red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta say, that is one good looking watch, and a great strap combo. Would take that anytime over any rolex pepsi or coke gmt.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Gotta say, that is one good looking watch, and a great strap combo. Would take that anytime over any rolex pepsi or coke gmt.


Thanks. Ye it's quickly got top three status and I can't see it going anywhere. Can't see it dating either really given its based on heritage. Be glorious if the bezel fades over time.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah. Slightly faded/worn bezel insert on a gmt watch = perfection. That tudor's a definite keeper


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Yeah. Slightly faded/worn bezel insert on a gmt watch = perfection. That tudor's a definite keeper


If only they'd done it smaller, more vintage and cheaper........... b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If only they'd done it smaller, more vintage and cheaper........... b-)


I think it's as vintage looking as it could be - drilled lugs might have been nice tho.

My steinhart ocean 1 red is listed for sale and I took a timegrapher pic for the listing. It's making me have second thoughts......runs like a bloody quartz


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think it's as vintage looking as it could be - drilled lugs might have been nice tho.
> 
> My steinhart ocean 1 red is listed for sale and I took a timegrapher pic for the listing. It's making me have second thoughts......runs like a bloody quartz


what about crown up position?


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Everyday appreciation: I love my office watch. For a long time I thought of it as a stopgap for a Grand Seiko, but I'm not convinced I would like a GS more these days. When a watch is fun to look at, fulfills a purpose, has some cachet (the SDGM Brights line was discontinued), what else could you really want for?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> what about crown up position?


It passed in all positions - point is it's uncannily accurately regulated.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It passed in all positions - point is it's uncannily accurately regulated.


What are your top 3 favorites pieces Rusty?

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> It passed in all positions - point is it's uncannily accurately regulated.


What are your top 3 favorites pieces Rusty?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> It passed in all positions - point is it's uncannily accurately regulated.


It is trying to tell you something.........

I am so good why are you getting rid of me?

I want to stay with you - you used to love me......

look how good I am, better than those stupid new Tudors of yours.....

you will live to regret selling me someday........

bye bye sucker


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

I am 100 percent in for this


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think it's as vintage looking as it could be - drilled lugs might have been nice tho.


I think you know the tongue in cheek message in what I said didn't you Rusty?



RustyBin5 said:


> My steinhart ocean 1 red is listed for sale and I took a timegrapher pic for the listing. It's making me have second thoughts......runs like a bloody quartz


What?! Just cause its super accurate you'd want to keep it? For me that doesn't make a lot of sense. Just go back to the reasons you listed it for sale, what we're they?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Everyday appreciation: I love my office watch. For a long time I thought of it as a stopgap for a Grand Seiko, but I'm not convinced I would like a GS more these days. When a watch is fun to look at, fulfills a purpose, has some cachet (the SDGM Brights line was discontinued), what else could you really want for?


Lovely looking watch!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It is trying to tell you something.........
> 
> I am so good why are you getting rid of me?
> 
> ...


It's saying "great selling point".......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

luxury554 said:


> I am 100 percent in for this


Welcome to WPAC Lux! So, let's hear a bit about you and why you think you need WPAC. SOTC photo with a rundown of your watches is obligatory BTW......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> What are your top 3 favorites pieces Rusty?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What are your top 3 favorites pieces Rusty?


I'll bet its Tudor GMT, BB58 and the golden ratio thingy.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

My dear WPAC brethren, I'm announcing my impending resignation from WPAC…..:-(

So, I've been thinking a lot about getting out of this crazy “hobby” and moving on. There has been a lot of discussion on this subject recently and it's an idea that has really resonated with me, so much so that I've made a big (for me…….) move towards getting to this end…… 

Rusty’s BB58 started me off on a more determined effort to plan this out, but the price and waiting list really doesn't fit with my plans. That and I'd struggle being comfortable wearing that much money on my wrist, let alone my mental block with spending that much on a watch! However, luck would have it that I happened to come across something that I've been lusting after for a very,very long time but either wasn't ready for or missed out on. This is the MKII Key West, I love the vintage style and it'll be very similar to the Raven vintage and Kemmner 007 that I owned and still miss. I loved the Squale GMTs, but they were a bit too big and didn't have enough vintage vibe for me to be perfect. 

So, yes I've bought a Coke bezel MKII Key West and it is currently on its way to me. This will hopefully be my exit watch. I say hopefully as you just never know do you?! b-)

I'm aiming to have the final collection as follows:

MKII Key West 
Oris 65 40mm
Archimede 1950?

I've put a question against the Archimede as I'm not entirely sure whether to keep or sell this. Do I really need a dress watch? Or do I need a beater? Could I really go down to just two watches? I'm tending to discount my grandfather's Eterna in all this as I never wear it and prefer not to such that I keep in good condition. I could sell the Archimede and actually start using the Eterna, but I'm not sure about that as an option. I'd really like to get down to two watches (the Oris and the MKII) and maybe a beater. I could keep the Seiko SBDC051 and use this as a beater or I could just get a cheap G Shock. Selling the SBDC051 would go nicely towards bringing funds back to where they were. So, lots of decisions to make. Partly this will need to be made once I start wearing the Key West. 

Suggestions on what to keep/sell are welcome! :-!

My Armida has already been sold, which along with funds I had has covered the Key West purchase, so I'm not in a hurry to sell things.

One of the biggest elements of getting out has to be staying off here, so when I've got the MKII Key West and have sold the pieces necessary I'll be out of here. I'm sure I'll be back at some point, but it'll be a more substantive break……


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Go for the "2 watches and a gshock beater" option. Anything that _actually_ requires a beater, requires a gshock; and everything else can be handled equally well by, for instance, the Oris 65.

More to the point, everything that the SBDC can do, the Oris65 and the MkII will be equally fine at. Anything that is too much for O65 & MkII, will be too much for the SBDC. Get a gshock for those cases, or just use one of the two watches you want to keep.

Also, on a completely realistic note - I don't see any real world situation where you'd "need" a dress watch, where the Oris65 wouldn't suffice on a "dressy" leather strap. Such imaginary scenarios, where it's "dress watch or gtfo", haven't been part of normal human life for several decades now. Maybe if you attend a lot of charity auctions in Dallas, stuffed with very rich, very old white texans, maybe then you need a dress watch. Otherwise - no. It's not the 1940s anymore, and it's not a Don Draper teledrama. A non-gaudy, non-oversized everyday watch is fully acceptable everywhere.

So, keep with the MkII & O65, sell the rest, get the GShock, and leave your inherited watch safe (in a safe?).


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I think you know the tongue in cheek message in what I said didn't you Rusty?
> 
> What?! Just cause its super accurate you'd want to keep it? For me that doesn't make a lot of sense. Just go back to the reasons you listed it for sale, what we're they?


Yes I got it ?

And yes it's still for sale.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Go for the "2 watches and a gshock beater" option. Anything that _actually_ requires a beater, requires a gshock; and everything else can be handled equally well by, for instance, the Oris 65.
> 
> More to the point, everything that the SBDC can do, the Oris65 and the MkII will be equally fine at. Anything that is too much for O65 & MkII, will be too much for the SBDC. Get a gshock for those cases, or just use one of the two watches you want to keep.
> 
> ...


I'd agree, I don't really have any need for a dress watch whatsoever. And if absolutely necessary what would be better than the Eterna?

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> Yes I got it &#55358;&#56611;
> 
> And yes it's still for sale.


Good lad......!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> My dear WPAC brethren, I'm announcing my impending resignation from WPAC&#8230;..:-(
> 
> So, I've been thinking a lot about getting out of this crazy "hobby" and moving on. There has been a lot of discussion on this subject recently and it's an idea that has really resonated with me, so much so that I've made a big (for me&#8230;&#8230;.) move towards getting to this end&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> ...


Beater = Gshock, and not an expensive one. Just a £59.99 one. MkII and Oris. Job done. Congrats - it's been emotional. I won't say goodbye. Au revoir ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> What are your top 3 favorites pieces Rusty?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What are your top 3 favorites pieces Rusty?


Oooo. Ugly question.  
The two acquisitions have indeed blown me away so yes the gmt







and the 58







would be two. The third would be a dressier watch. Very hard to select one. Ugh. The Glashutte is stunning, but the moonmoon is too, and the GS. I think the surprising 3rd spot would go to Breitling tho. Just love it


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> My dear WPAC brethren, I'm announcing my impending resignation from WPAC&#8230;..:-(
> 
> So, I've been thinking a lot about getting out of this crazy "hobby" and moving on. There has been a lot of discussion on this subject recently and it's an idea that has really resonated with me, so much so that I've made a big (for me&#8230;&#8230;.) move towards getting to this end&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> ...


Wow, big news. Congrats on getting to the place you want to be. You'll be missed.

I'm surprised to see you sold the Armida tho...

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Beater = Gshock, and not an expensive one. Just a £59.99 one. MkII and Oris. Job done. Congrats - it's been emotional. I won't say goodbye. Au revoir ?


Or we could say chin chin ?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 19/31

My "beater" arrived and it is super comfortable. Since the bracelet for the seiko has not yet left China I will postpone the final two weeks until it arrives and wear the Timex for the remaining duration.

Timex T5K793









Watchbox with two now.

















Going to work on a review for the Timex the inverted display is controversial love / hate feature for many people.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Beater = Gshock, and not an expensive one. Just a £59.99 one. MkII and Oris. Job done. Congrats - it's been emotional. I won't say goodbye. Au revoir ?


.......you've not got rid of me just yet Rusty b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oooo. Ugly question.
> The two acquisitions have indeed blown me away so yes the gmt
> 
> 
> ...


So, I was 66.66% correct. Did not see that twist ending coming though.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Wow, big news. Congrats on getting to the place you want to be. You'll be missed.
> 
> I'm surprised to see you sold the Armida tho...
> 
> Doc Savage


Thanks Doc :-!. I'll be sad to leave you all, but I think that there are enough committed members to keep the ship steering in the right direction.......

......Armida was lovely but it just won't out way the SBDC051 or the Archimede 1950 and it was an easy sell.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> My dear WPAC brethren, I'm announcing my impending resignation from WPAC&#8230;..:-(
> 
> So, I've been thinking a lot about getting out of this crazy "hobby" and moving on. There has been a lot of discussion on this subject recently and it's an idea that has really resonated with me, so much so that I've made a big (for me&#8230;&#8230;.) move towards getting to this end&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> ...


You'll need a beater though -- gardening, hiking etc. That MKII is absolutely gorgeous.

You'll certainly be missed. You've got a hell of a core collection though. Finances can be focused elsewhere, more time with family perhaps (unless you were on the forum at work, multitasking). The temptation will be gone, so that's surely something.

Two fantastic divers, and that great Archimedes (naturally the Eterna is a given). We've got a good group here, people who know how to police others, and who know the goal is abstinence (and working toward that end). You and VWG gave us a great platform, this has worked for a lot of people. More people than you'd know are grateful to that end, to you two.

If it's permanent, I wish you and your family all the best in the world mate. If you'd like to peek back in and give us a good lashing, I know we could use it (you, VWG and Ard are our 3 4-Star Generals).

Well done Hornet! :-! Another success story from the WPAC


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Day 19/31
> 
> My "beater" arrived and it is super comfortable. Since the bracelet for the seiko has not yet left China I will postpone the final two weeks until it arrives and wear the Timex for the remaining duration.
> 
> ...


......that reminds me, I'm gonna need a smaller watch box!

- - - Updated - - -



usclassic said:


> Day 19/31
> 
> My "beater" arrived and it is super comfortable. Since the bracelet for the seiko has not yet left China I will postpone the final two weeks until it arrives and wear the Timex for the remaining duration.
> 
> ...


......that reminds me, I'm gonna need a smaller watch box!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> You'll need a beater though -- gardening, hiking etc. That MKII is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> You'll certainly be missed. You've got a hell of a core collection though. Finances can be focused elsewhere, more time with family perhaps (unless you were on the forum at work, multitasking). The temptation will be gone, so that's surely something.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words TJ :-!. I really started WPAC with a selfish intent and was quite surprised how it took off and how it has lasted. Looking back I probably shouldn't have been surprised, when you see the craziness of purchasing on here and the relentless new releases tempting people......

.......as I said I'm not going just yet and I'm sure I'll pop in to check up.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> ......that reminds me, I'm gonna need a smaller watch box!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ......that reminds me, I'm gonna need a smaller watch box!


yes was going to get a three watch box but ended up with a six just in case  less than $8


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd agree, I don't really have any need for a dress watch whatsoever. And if absolutely necessary what would be better than the Eterna?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Good lad......!


Exactly that. Eli lined it out perfectly, and for the dress part I was just about to suggest what you just said yourself. There is very few occasions you really need a dress watch, the Eterna is perfect for that, and since its so few occasions it will remain in good condition 

Good luck with it Hornet!

At this pace of aquiring new WPAC members and then seeing off members to exit, we'll drain WUS from any activity in no time!  ... wonder when the mods will step in and close the thread


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......that reminds me, I'm gonna need a smaller watch box!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ......that reminds me, I'm gonna need a smaller watch box!


Oris Archimedes mkII. The solution is simple for you. One on the wrist and the other two on the winder.....Nirvana. It's even on special offer and has a drawer below with space for the Eterna and a few straps

https://www.timetutelary.co.uk/products/high-gloss-dual-automatic-watch-winder-with-watch-drawer


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think it's as vintage looking as it could be - drilled lugs might have been nice tho.
> 
> My steinhart ocean 1 red is listed for sale and I took a timegrapher pic for the listing. It's making me have second thoughts......runs like a bloody quartz


So have you gotten into accuracy adjustments? If so, appreciate your thoughts, fairly easy and straight forward or one step away from the repair tech.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> My dear WPAC brethren, I'm announcing my impending resignation from WPAC&#8230;..:-(
> 
> So, I've been thinking a lot about getting out of this crazy "hobby" and moving on. There has been a lot of discussion on this subject recently and it's an idea that has really resonated with me, so much so that I've made a big (for me&#8230;&#8230;.) move towards getting to this end&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> ...


Sometimes a break is good. I don't see this as a goodbye so I'll say "See ya later Key West alligator". Nice watch! Enjoy!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Speaking of breaks, at the start of the year I took a break from WPAC. What else for but to go shopping for watches, unencumbered and free to buy. Not that WPAC ever stopped me from buying, but it does help to maintain perspective and put a break on purchases. Then I took a break from the wonderful world of WUS and all forms of watch temptations. It helped to clear my mind, to reassess my involvement and whether to continue in the hobby, and to reformulate and refocus. It is not about the length of the break taken but about clearing the mind to reassess and refocus.

Regardless of how it may appear to some of you, I now feel I have the bull by the horns, except that is exactly what it is – at times a struggle. Just today I had to re-affirm my minimum 30 days cool off pre-purchase evaluation period to keep me from going over. I may have missed a great deal. But you know what!.. There is usually another one down the line, and the one thing I do know, is that there will definitely be an equally or even more desirous tempter coming my way. 

As soon as we think that we are almost done acquiring most or all of our highly desirable pieces, guess what, new ones appear. But, big but, for me this is how I enjoy the hobby, so it's all good as long as I am able to keep my purchases under control.

The thing about this hobby for many of us is that the primary method of practice and enjoyment is derived by way of the acquisition of new watches. So we have to find a happy medium and stick to it to continue enjoying it, or else............. 

Time is precious, we have to find a way to enjoy our leisure activities or find something else to do.

WPAC is about finding that satisfactory happy medium - not about leaving the hobby.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Well said. 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oris Archimedes mkII. The solution is simple for you. One on the wrist and the other two on the winder.....Nirvana. It's even on special offer and has a drawer below with space for the Eterna and a few straps
> 
> https://www.timetutelary.co.uk/products/high-gloss-dual-automatic-watch-winder-with-watch-drawer


Thanks for the suggestion Rusty, but I've never felt the need to have a winder......

.......simple box will do me just fine!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> So have you gotten into accuracy adjustments? If so, appreciate your thoughts, fairly easy and straight forward or one step away from the repair tech.


I tend to use the timegrapher to measure accuracy etc once a year. But of fun really but if deviations from the previous year occur it is first sign that a service may be due soon. Regulation on an eta is ez enough to do - plenty YouTube vids on how to do it. Can def do that yourself, but it's not a service. Others like the Seiko mm300 are front loaded movements, and I'm not confident enough to remove the bezel assembly, the crystal and gasket assembly and then take the movement out through the dial to get at the movement. Way too many opportunities to damage the watch on that monobloc case style.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Rusty, but I've never felt the need to have a winder......
> 
> .......simple box will do me just fine!


I have a Wolf Viceroy and it has a storage built right into it, they are very nice. Even though I only change watches once a year now it's nice to put the new one on the winder before putting it into use. My winder is a single with storage for 3 built in, just right for me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Speaking of breaks, at the start of the year I took a break from WPAC. What else for but to go shopping for watches, unencumbered and free to buy. Not that WPAC ever stopped me from buying, but it does help to maintain perspective and put a break on purchases. Then I took a break from the wonderful world of WUS and all forms of watch temptations. It helped to clear my mind, to reassess my involvement and whether to continue in the hobby, and to reformulate and refocus. It is not about the length of the break taken but about clearing the mind to reassess and refocus.
> 
> Regardless of how it may appear to some of you, I now feel I have the bull by the horns, except that is exactly what it is - at times a struggle. Just today I had to re-affirm my minimum 30 days cool off pre-purchase evaluation period to keep me from going over. I may have missed a great deal. But you know what!.. There is usually another one down the line, and the one thing I do know, is that there will definitely be an equally or even more desirous tempter coming my way.
> 
> ...


Depends what you mean by leaving the hobby* PW. I'm removing myself from what I feel is, for me personally, the root of all my issues with buying/flipping watches.

* - I'm still not convinced that this really is a hobby, it's more of a consumption addiction really......

- - - Updated - - -



PetWatch said:


> Speaking of breaks, at the start of the year I took a break from WPAC. What else for but to go shopping for watches, unencumbered and free to buy. Not that WPAC ever stopped me from buying, but it does help to maintain perspective and put a break on purchases. Then I took a break from the wonderful world of WUS and all forms of watch temptations. It helped to clear my mind, to reassess my involvement and whether to continue in the hobby, and to reformulate and refocus. It is not about the length of the break taken but about clearing the mind to reassess and refocus.
> 
> Regardless of how it may appear to some of you, I now feel I have the bull by the horns, except that is exactly what it is - at times a struggle. Just today I had to re-affirm my minimum 30 days cool off pre-purchase evaluation period to keep me from going over. I may have missed a great deal. But you know what!.. There is usually another one down the line, and the one thing I do know, is that there will definitely be an equally or even more desirous tempter coming my way.
> 
> ...


Depends what you mean by leaving the hobby* PW. I'm removing myself from what I feel is, for me personally, the root of all my issues with buying/flipping watches.

* - I'm still not convinced that this really is a hobby, it's more of a consumption addiction really......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

If this is only about buying and selling, then it is indeed not a hobby. It's just addition to shopping.

If this is about *modding*, *repairing*, *upgrading/fixing* or *using* watches in an interesting way (and not for profit), then it's a hobby.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

If this is only about buying and selling, then it is indeed not a hobby. It's just addition to shopping.

If this is about *modding*, *repairing*, *upgrading/fixing* or *using* watches in an interesting way (and not for profit), then it's a hobby.

Since the vast majority of this forum is about buying watches.. yeah, it's not a hobby forum, it's a shopping-enabler and advertisement forum, mostly.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Depends what you mean by leaving the hobby* PW. I'm removing myself from what I feel is, for me personally, the root of all my issues with buying/flipping watches.
> 
> * - I'm still not convinced that this really is a hobby, it's more of a consumption addiction really......
> 
> ...


It's both - hobby and addiction. For what it's worth I think the reason you won't flip (much) from now on is simple. It's because I genuinely think you've bought a superior watch to those you've had before. I'm not talking price here, just the size shape design timelessness quality of it.

It actually has a lot of similarity in design to the Tudor gmt (albeit yours is coke).







I met a guy here at centerparcs yesterday with the exact watch that you've just bought on his wrist. Coincidence or what?! Bottom line - I think it will blow you away and you will spend many pleasant days wondering why on earth you put the purchase off for so long. I can envisage you keeping this watch for many years and even selling the Archimedes and replacing it with something of similar quality to the mkII. I'd be interested in a comparison thought from you if the mKII and the Archimedes.

Oris 65, MKII, and a bb58 is where I can see you in a couple of years.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> If this is only about buying and selling, then it is indeed not a hobby. It's just addition to shopping.
> 
> If this is about *modding*, *repairing*, *upgrading/fixing* or *using* watches in an interesting way (and not for profit), then it's a hobby.
> 
> Since the vast majority of this forum is about buying watches.. yeah, it's not a hobby forum, it's a shopping-enabler and advertisement forum, mostly.


Nah I don't mod repair or upgrade anything. It's still a hobby though. Anything you voluntarily spend free time on a regular basis is a hobby imho.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So the hobby is shopping for watches?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Depends what you mean by leaving the hobby* PW. I'm removing myself from what I feel is, for me personally, the root of all my issues with buying/flipping watches.
> 
> * - I'm still not convinced that this really is a hobby, it's more of a consumption addiction really......
> 
> ...


Erikas black ops red centerline is the perfect strap for that mkII







same as the trident but black instead of dark navy


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> So the hobby is shopping for watches?


Call it what you will. I'm spending as much time in the hobby as I always did, but I'm buying and flipping a lot less, so i guess I would say no to that. In fact proportionately I'm spending more time on the watches I have and less on acquisition and flipping so.....

Strap changing, still life (watch related) photography, forum frequenting, reading about watch developments, learning about movements and history of watches - all part of the hobby.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Good point. That's the part I'm still struggling with; staying in the "photography/reading/strapchanging" part. It too often, too easily goes into "watch buying" and "strap buying"(!).

FWIW though... I think, the recent sticking with Mk2, Oris65, bb58 / bb gmt indicates that the true "keeper watches" will be the classics and/or the icons, not some fancy kickstarter/micro superbrands/superdesigns/superdivers.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Good point. That's the part I'm still struggling with; staying in the "photography/reading/strapchanging" part. It too often, too easily goes into "watch buying" and "strap buying"(!).
> 
> FWIW though... I think, the recent sticking with Mk2, Oris65, bb58 / bb gmt indicates that the true "keeper watches" will be the classics and/or the icons, not some fancy kickstarter/micro superbrands/superdesigns/superdivers.


Nail head. If there is still a watch out there that is something you aspire to own then nothing is wrong with going for it. Save cull sell consolidate purchase - all just words. Watch ownership is a journey. It evolves. Even the bold Uncle Ard had to go through the process of buying and selling till he got to where he wants to be - namely having two watches, one he wears for 6 months then one for the other 6 months. I agree tho - kickstarters and micros will VERY rarely help in any way to get off the treadmill.

It's a process - how enjoyable we make it is mainly on our own shoulders. Good luck 

Btw I would NEVER discourage anyone from strap buying. It's often the perfect solution that prevents a needless flip and breathes new life into a watch you already own. I firmly believe each watch has 2 or 3 perfect straps, and without exception I research and try to hunt them down for my watches. Sometimes it takes forever - sometimes it's easy. The bb58 was easy but then I think almost any strap matches it, but having 3 straps means having 3 watches really







plus of course always buy on the bracelet as that's an auto 4th option


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> If this is only about buying and selling, then it is indeed not a hobby. It's just addition to shopping.
> 
> If this is about *modding*, *repairing*, *upgrading/fixing* or *using* watches in an interesting way (and not for profit), then it's a hobby.
> 
> Since the vast majority of this forum is about buying watches.. yeah, it's not a hobby forum, it's a shopping-enabler and advertisement forum, mostly.


........exactly.



RustyBin5 said:


> Nah I don't mod repair or upgrade anything. It's still a hobby though. Anything you voluntarily spend free time on a regular basis is a hobby imho.


Open to interpretation isn't it Rusty. I don't really think it is a hobby when all you're doing is buying watches and when you're not buying just simply wearing them.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's both - hobby and addiction. For what it's worth I think the reason you won't flip (much) from now on is simple. It's because I genuinely think you've bought a superior watch to those you've had before. I'm not talking price here, just the size shape design timelessness quality of it.
> 
> It actually has a lot of similarity in design to the Tudor gmt (albeit yours is coke).
> 
> ...


If things go well with the MKII then I doubt I'd be considering the BB58 in the future. Call it a romantic notion, but I'd like the watches I wear to be consistent such that I can hand down something that was genuinely associated with my life to my daughter, rather than the latest purchase I didn't manage to flip before kicking the bucket........

......she may not give a flying f*@k about my watches in the end, but who knows.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The cool thing about this hobby is how we all get something different out of it

For me the fun has been the thrill of the hunt, tracking down clean examples of classic (mostly Soviet) vintage watches at reasonable prices

Along the way I’ve learnt watch terms in various languages, history from commemorative dials, sharpened my photography skills, and interacted with people across the globe who share my fascination with these ticking miracles

Luckily little temptation comes my way now because new watches aren’t made that fit my criteria (no more USSR, few thin wearable watches I can afford)

Getting new watches in the post and then posting and discussing them on wruw *is* a lot of fun. But addictive

Avoiding wruw was the key to me downsizing. And thinning the herd means I now wear watches I really like *all the time*

Sounds so simple


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd like [to] hand down something that was genuinely associated with my life to my daughter, rather than the latest purchase I didn't manage to flip before kicking the bucket........


Interesting perspective, Hornet

Somehow I think 'This was Dad's watch' has more of a glow/ meaning to it than 'This is a pile of watches that Dad was always buried on the internet looking for'


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

On that note, "This was Dad's watch" has a higher meaning/appeal than "This was one of Dad's 20 watches"...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Interesting perspective, Hornet
> 
> Somehow I think 'This was Dad's watch' has more of a glow/ meaning to it than 'This is a pile of watches that Dad was always buried on the internet looking for'





X2-Elijah said:


> On that note, "This was Dad's watch" has a higher meaning/appeal than "This was one of Dad's 20 watches"...


If I look at things (inanimate objects) that have meaning to me, two that leap to mind instantly are 1) my grandfathers Eterna and 2) my dad's surveyor's tape measure. They are objects intimately connected with those people and that gives them value to me.......

......lets be honest here the real reason for me to try and exit isn't some notion of a future sentimental value, but to get away from buying / flipping and what I feel are the very negative aspects of that.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ........exactly.
> 
> Open to interpretation isn't it Rusty. I don't really think it is a hobby when all you're doing is buying watches and when you're not buying just simply wearing them.


Yeah we will agree to disagree on that one. I have an interest in watches. An interest that extends to more than buying and wearing them. I like reading about them and the production techniques used - I like looking into the history of the designs, their evolution and reading others thoughts of where the industry is going.

I'm fascinated by straps also and may even embark on some strapmaking exploits at some time in the future.

I find myself watching YouTube videos of people repairing watches and stripping them down/rebuilding them.

I recently looked into the "watches" of the ancients, and ended up in a rabbit hole of research into the antikythera mechanism.

If all you do IS buy and wear them then yes I agree it's not a hobby. But to some (myself included) there's a lot more to the interest/passion than just doing that. I'd suggest if any of the above resonates then it's a hobby you have - if it doesn't then you just enjoy having a decent watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah we will agree to disagree on that one. I have an interest in watches. An interest that extends to more than buying and wearing them. I like reading about them and the production techniques used - I like looking into the history of the designs, their evolution and reading others thoughts of where the industry is going.
> 
> I'm fascinated by straps also and may even embark on some strapmaking e polite at some time in the future.
> 
> ...


Totally agree Rusty, I think that you've realised that we have a different level of interest here, so for you it is a hobby, but for me not. Maybe with a change it could be the same for me......

.......I'm not sure it'll be as much fun as knitting.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Totally agree Rusty, I think that you've realised that we have a different level of interest here, so for you it is a hobby, but for me not. Maybe with a change it could be the same for me......
> 
> .......I'm not sure it'll be as much fun as knitting.


At the risk of turning it into a hobby for you


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ard said:


> I have a Wolf Viceroy and it has a storage built right into it, they are very nice. Even though I only change watches once a year now it's nice to put the new one on the winder before putting it into use. My winder is a single with storage for 3 built in, just right for me.


Funny stuff, Ard. This has to be the most ridiculous, useless, use of a watch winder I have ever read about. You put your watch on the winder before putting it to use once a year? What'sthematter, you can't spare 10 sec a year to wind it before putting it on?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> If this is only about buying and selling, then it is indeed not a hobby. It's just addition to shopping.
> 
> If this is about *modding*, *repairing*, *upgrading/fixing* or *using* watches in an interesting way (and not for profit), then it's a hobby.


There's more to it than meets the eye.

I like to look at watches, all kinds of watches. I like to learn and compare the different movements, autos, quartz, tuning forks... Materials used for different parts such as cases, crystals, dials. Brand histories and evolution. Stylistic qualities, oh, I always knew blue steel hands were hot. Now I know they're a knock out! I take the time to evaluate the one's most attractive to me through research and reviews. I evaluate the cost to value proposition to my satisfaction. I evaluate if and how they fit into my collection, who if any may have to go. I enjoy the chase of the hunt for the best price I can get. I wear it, evaluating, admiring, criticizing ergonomics, features, quality, fit and finish and how it all comes together as a whole. I consider its potential place in my collection and any changes that may be required. If a sale is required, (keeping all or most purchases could be a sign of a hoarding disorder, but not exclusively so in and of itself, the devil is in the details.), I take my time and enjoy selling as I do buying, learning of new ways to get a better price and trying to be patient in order to get the best price. (All this also serves to slow down frequent purchases, before, during and after considerations and procedures.)

I maintain a core group of permanent or long term keepers and enjoy rotating the others awaiting new discoveries, better finds that may become more appreciated and enjoyable long term keepers.

There you have it, all emanating from buying, wearing, and in my case selling too. What a great way to enjoy the hobby.

P.S. I partake in more than this, just pointing this out.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So I was browsing the crystaltimes website (they sell aftermarket sapphire crystal mods), and found a page they'd made about "responsible modding". Some points there sound rather familiar and relevant, esp. if replacing "modding" with "buying watches"... https://crystaltimes.net/responsible-modding/



> 1. As time goes on do you find that you need to increase your spending to achieve the same enjoyment and excitement? Are you becoming consumed and preoccupied with past _watch buying_ success?
> 
> 2. After an unsuccessful _purchase_, do you feel that you have to try and _buy_ again as soon as possible to regain your confidence? In doing this would you increase your spending, indeed have no thought about how much you spend?
> 
> ...


Given how many times I've seen forum members jokingly (?) mention hiding purchases, parcels etc. from their wives, imo a lot of WUS members would find point #7 hitting the mark...

For me personally, #1 was a scary point to read, because that indeed has been the pattern over past few years - striving for those "better" watches, which inevitably connects to a "next price level". It's not like I get any more enjoyment from it, really, it's just that the thought of "If only I sell X and add a bit more, I could get something _better_" - an infinitely loopable concept with no actual reward. This is extra scary in context of flipping.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

In a nutshell...

Watches induce junkie behaviour.

From 1-7, all in all, same pattern.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> So I was browsing the crystaltimes website (they sell aftermarket sapphire crystal mods), and found a page they'd made about "responsible modding". Some points there sound rather familiar and relevant, esp. if replacing "modding" with "buying watches"... https://crystaltimes.net/responsible-modding/
> 
> Given how many times I've seen forum members jokingly (?) mention hiding purchases, parcels etc. from their wives, imo a lot of WUS members would find point #7 hitting the mark...
> 
> For me personally, #1 was a scary point to read, because that indeed has been the pattern over past few years - striving for those "better" watches, which inevitably connects to a "next price level". It's not like I get any more enjoyment from it, really, it's just that the thought of "If only I sell X and add a bit more, I could get something _better_" - an infinitely loopable concept with no actual reward. This is extra scary in context of flipping.


Validation of the need for WPAC then.......

- - - Updated - - -



X2-Elijah said:


> So I was browsing the crystaltimes website (they sell aftermarket sapphire crystal mods), and found a page they'd made about "responsible modding". Some points there sound rather familiar and relevant, esp. if replacing "modding" with "buying watches"... https://crystaltimes.net/responsible-modding/
> 
> Given how many times I've seen forum members jokingly (?) mention hiding purchases, parcels etc. from their wives, imo a lot of WUS members would find point #7 hitting the mark...
> 
> For me personally, #1 was a scary point to read, because that indeed has been the pattern over past few years - striving for those "better" watches, which inevitably connects to a "next price level". It's not like I get any more enjoyment from it, really, it's just that the thought of "If only I sell X and add a bit more, I could get something _better_" - an infinitely loopable concept with no actual reward. This is extra scary in context of flipping.


Validation of the need for WPAC then.......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

sinner777 said:


> In a nutshell...
> 
> Watches induce junkie behaviour.
> 
> From 1-7, all in all, same pattern.


Now I'm curious if there are junkie forums, where people hotly debate JDM vs east-asian vs. [reputably sourced from Europe] crack, best brain-bang-per-buck options, and the issue of homages...

I guess there must be, right?

- - - Updated - - -
EFFFFF THIS DOUBLEPOST BUG


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Now I'm curious if there are junkie forums, where people hotly debate JDM vs east-asian vs. [reputably sourced from Europe] crack, best brain-bang-per-buck options, and the issue of homages...
> 
> I guess there must be, right?
> 
> ...


Yeah.

They are called detox camps.

I have cooperated with residents of one of those, some 15 years ago, while I worked in NGO scene.

Truly a sobering experience.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Now I'm curious if there are junkie forums, where people hotly debate JDM vs east-asian vs. [reputably sourced from Europe] crack, best brain-bang-per-buck options, and the issue of homages...
> 
> I guess there must be, right?
> 
> ...


This is the affordable forum, so cheap stuff cut with a lot of talcum powder......

.......apart from Rusty he gets top notch Swiss sh*t b-)


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok time for another round of bashing. Am not hugely tempted, but just to be save  The Seaforth GMT is coming up for preorder.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> This is the affordable forum, so cheap stuff cut with a lot of talcum powder......
> 
> .......apart from Rusty he gets top notch Swiss sh*t b-)


Uncut ftw


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> This is the affordable forum, so cheap stuff cut with a lot of talcum powder......
> 
> .......apart from Rusty he gets top notch Swiss sh*t b-)


The Swiss sh*t is same cheap stuff, just cut with swiss chocolate instead of talcum


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Wimads said:


> Ok time for another round of bashing. Am not hugely tempted, but just to be save  The Seaforth GMT is coming up for preorder.


It's not the right GMT movement. Quicksetting when you're travelling is a pain either way (might as well adjust a normal watch), and for stay-at-home purposes, you might as well keep a sticky note saying "+6hrs".

Seriously though... the seaforth is a good watch (it must be, right?), but I'm not feeling the gmt that much. The bezel looks a bit too dense, the gmt numbers on the dial should have been color-accented to match the gmt hand. Imo. I'd be so much happier if that seaforth kept the gmt movement (and the small gmt numbers on dial), but had a dive bezel instead. GMT markers on a bezel, when you have an easy-to-change gmt hand already, are pointless.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 21/31

As of yesterday the Seiko is back on wrist duty to complete tour. The Ironman is back in the box with Fedex return label back to Morgantown, WV. 

Incoming Hami Khaki field to be new beater. Prefer analog to digital and am happy about it all.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

new arrival bought for wife, but too big for her. Will pop it back for sale next week I think


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok time for another round of bashing. Am not hugely tempted, but just to be save  The Seaforth GMT is coming up for preorder.


Lack of a bracelet makes this a non-starter for me, not that I'm in the market, but it just smacks of not doing the job properly IMHO. Isn't the GMT hand a little too short? And the hour and minute hands are a bit indistinct? Apart from that it's perfectly OK, almost anodyne......


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Ok time for another round of bashing. Am not hugely tempted, but just to be save  The Seaforth GMT is coming up for preorder.


I'd sooner bash a stained glass window than bash on a watch from Halios, such is my loyalty to Vancouver.

That said, you won't get one as these will sell out INSTANTLY. So why go to the trouble of sitting at the computer refreshing over and over only to walk away with nothing? Best to put it out of your head at noon and before you know it, poof, temptation resolved without you having to do anything.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> new arrival bought for wife, but too big for her. Will pop it back for sale next week I think


It's a pretty watch if somewhat complicated. Nice you get to buy watches for the wife too. My wife says she has enough watches.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It's a pretty watch if somewhat complicated. Nice you get to buy watches for the wife too. My wife says she has enough watches.


It's actually a little marvel.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Lack of a bracelet makes this a non-starter for me, not that I'm in the market, but it just smacks of not doing the job properly IMHO. Isn't the GMT hand a little too short? And the hour and minute hands are a bit indistinct? Apart from that it's perfectly OK, almost anodyne......


You are correct actually on the minute and hour hand. Not during the day, but at night I noticed when the hour hand more or less lines up with an hour marker, the combined lume is exactly the same length as the minute hand lume - so its confusing to read at night sometimes. Only complaint I found on my seaforth so far.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> I'd sooner bash a stained glass window than bash on a watch from Halios, such is my loyalty to Vancouver.
> 
> That said, you won't get one as these will sell out INSTANTLY. So why go to the trouble of sitting at the computer refreshing over and over only to walk away with nothing? Best to put it out of your head at noon and before you know it, poof, temptation resolved without you having to do anything.


Already got a Bahama yellow fixie (dubbed the sickforth by Hornet), gotten through Forasec (European dealer). They give a fairer and easier approach to ordering - still not guaranteed to get one though, but at least it doesn't cause high blood pressure and arhythmia (<-- that how you write that?).

Having said that, then having two Seaforths is probably the biggest reason for not getting the GMT. I wouldn't flip the yellow, love it too much.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's actually a little marvel.


indeed amazing.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Already got a Bahama yellow fixie (dubbed the sickforth by Hornet), gotten through Forasec (European dealer). They give a fairer and easier approach to ordering - still not guaranteed to get one though, but at least it doesn't cause high blood pressure and arhythmia (<-- that how you write that?).
> 
> Having said that, then having two Seaforths is probably the biggest reason for not getting the GMT. I wouldn't flip the yellow, love it too much.


I feel the same way about my Nimbus Grey fixie. It just feels good to wear, like comfy pair of shoes.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Waiting for the wife after swimming with my daughter......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Already got a Bahama yellow fixie (dubbed the sickforth by Hornet), gotten through Forasec (European dealer). They give a fairer and easier approach to ordering - still not guaranteed to get one though, but at least it doesn't cause high blood pressure and arhythmia (<-- that how you write that?).
> 
> Having said that, then having two Seaforths is probably the biggest reason for not getting the GMT. I wouldn't flip the yellow, love it too much.


Forgot you'd already got the sickforth......

......so why get another? That's as bad as my Squale gmt obsession. Haven't I made all the mistakes for everyone already.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It's a pretty watch if somewhat complicated. Nice you get to buy watches for the wife too. My wife says she has enough watches.


I've bought several watches for the wife and she only ever wears one. She loves this particular one so much I got her a second to replace it eventually. Was hard to find as it was a discontinued model.......

- - - Updated - - -



usclassic said:


> It's a pretty watch if somewhat complicated. Nice you get to buy watches for the wife too. My wife says she has enough watches.


I've bought several watches for the wife and she only ever wears one. She loves this particular one so much I got her a second to replace it eventually. Was hard to find as it was a discontinued model.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Had a bit of a think about which watches although gorgeous aren’t being worn, and also which watches I’ve parted with and if I had regrets. One watch I miss is the planet ocean but it was just too big. The 42mm wore like 44. An opportunity presented itself for a straight trade of my grand Seiko gmt for the 39.5 mm version of the P.O. decision to be made tomorrow. Straight trade no money involved but I think it would result in a watch being worn rather than one not being .....


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Had a bit of a think about which watches although gorgeous aren't being worn, and also which watches I've parted with and if I had regrets. One watch I miss is the planet ocean but it was just too big. The 42mm wore like 44. An opportunity presented itself for a straight trade of my grand Seiko gmt for the 39.5 mm version of the P.O. decision to be made tomorrow. Straight trade no money involved but I think it would result in a watch being worn rather than one not being .....


March will be coming around quicker than we realize, I wonder if tudor will have anything exciting this year? Or Rolex. I'm still waiting for Tudor's Sub reissue with drilled lug holes (I'm also still waiting to win the lottery!).


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> March will be coming around quicker than we realize, I wonder if tudor will have anything exciting this year? Or Rolex. I'm still waiting for Tudor's Sub reissue with drilled lug holes (I'm also still waiting to win the lottery!).


I honestly think a sub reissue would still see me seeking out an older one. Not sure why.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I honestly think a sub reissue would still see me seeking out an older one. Not sure why.


Yeah, seeing some of the old ones in good condition look absolutely amazing. I'm outpriced by many, many thousands though :/


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Yeah, seeing some of the old ones in good condition look absolutely amazing. I'm outpriced by many, many thousands though :/


Yeah they are silly expensive - even the 1990s Tudor subs were under 2k new and now 4K beaten up. Madness


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> March will be coming around quicker than we realize, I wonder if tudor will have anything exciting this year? Or Rolex. I'm still waiting for Tudor's Sub reissue with drilled lug holes (I'm also still waiting to win the lottery!).


Bet Tudor do something with the pelagos, gmt maybe?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah they are silly expensive - even the 1990s Tudor subs were under 2k new and now 4K beaten up. Madness


Anyone remember the days when spending a couple of £100s on a watch seemed extravagant? I do. F*@k I remember buying my Titanium Citizen (that I had for 10 years) for about £300 and thinking how lavish I was being. Hell, £300 now that's a beater........

Crazy, crazy, crazy........

.....just watched Deadpool 2, absolutely loved it. Apart from Christian Bale's Batman films, gotta be my all time favourites.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Bet Tudor do something with the pelagos, gmt maybe?


I think variations of colour based on their new movements only


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> So I was browsing the crystaltimes website (they sell aftermarket sapphire crystal mods), and found a page they'd made about "responsible modding". Some points there sound rather familiar and relevant, esp. if replacing "modding" with "buying watches"... https://crystaltimes.net/responsible-modding/
> 
> Given how many times I've seen forum members jokingly (?) mention hiding purchases, parcels etc. from their wives, imo a lot of WUS members would find point #7 hitting the mark...
> 
> For me personally, #1 was a scary point to read, because that indeed has been the pattern over past few years - striving for those "better" watches, which inevitably connects to a "next price level". It's not like I get any more enjoyment from it, really, it's just that the thought of "If only I sell X and add a bit more, I could get something _better_" - an infinitely loopable concept with no actual reward. This is extra scary in context of flipping.


All the stuff that may happen when we ever so imperceptibly morph from a healthy practice to a sick one. In regards to always having to spend more, that is really an inevitable part of any hobby as we become more knowledgeable, experienced, along with the inevitable persuasion that takes place, however subtle from the opinion of others. It is something to be managed.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> The Swiss sh*t is same cheap stuff, just cut with swiss chocolate instead of talcum


Are you saying they are all made from the same cheap metal, 25 worthless "jewels" that are nothing more than chip rejects from real jewels, a piece of cheap plastic or glass that scratches or shatters when it touches anything and a 300 year old mechanism that anyone from the windmills era would instantly recognize. Then you hire a highly paid craftsman to polish that cheap piece of scrap by hand for two weeks, something a machine can do in an hour, and then you place an add in a luxury magazine with a rich looking model or famous star wearing and charge an exorbitant price to separate the very intelligent wealthy and extremely knowledgeable hobbyist suckers from some of their money and from the masses of poor and ignorant fools.

Nah, that would never work today, people are too smart to fall for that scam, too much information at the tip of everyone's fingers with the internet in this age of information and high education. Project rejected, try again. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> new arrival bought for wife, but too big for her. Will pop it back for sale next week I think


Now that is a super super cool watch.

One of the Seikos... Erm.. Japanese tech marvels that makes you think 'what were they thinking"


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> new arrival bought for wife, but too big for her. Will pop it back for sale next week I think


Too big? That's not it. You try to buy your wife watches that look like men's watches, that's what my wife tells me every time I try to pick something out for her.:-d

Hey Rusty, are you compensating for your purchasing slow down by buying your wife a watch every week?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's actually a little marvel.


That's freaking cool. Never seen anything like that, but that's something you give a kid to play with.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> Ok time for another round of bashing. Am not hugely tempted, but just to be save  The Seaforth GMT is coming up for preorder.


It looks like moded Christopher Ward.

...

Do I need to bash it more than that?

...

Ok
... Lets play.. Game of charade.

3 words! Horror movie...

First word...

? Erm.. Vespa? No? 50ies? Go on... Soldier...

Korean war! Korea! Samsung! No?

Get back to it later...

2nd Word..

.. America? Tobacco? Sailing? Indians?... Columbus... Columbus
... Christopher! Yeees!

3rd Word...

War? Drugs? War on Drugs! No.. Ward!

Christopher Ward!

Ok...

First... Ministry of.. Defence? Mod? Modded!!!

Modded CW!

....

OMG!!!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> March will be coming around quicker than we realize, I wonder if tudor will have anything exciting this year? Or Rolex. I'm still waiting for Tudor's Sub reissue with drilled lug holes (I'm also still waiting to win the lottery!).


You're an abstinent man TJ, or is it obstinate........ Doesn't matter, good going. You are a golden here! A true role model.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok time for another round of bashing. Am not hugely tempted, but just to be save  The Seaforth GMT is coming up for preorder.


I like most watches from Halios, but this is an exception.
It looks fine enough, but do you really need a GMT? Do you travel THAT often?
Also seeing the GMT hand reminds me of this.









NUFF said.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> That's freaking cool. Never seen anything like that, but that's something you give a kid to play with.


The flyback Chrono is cool though . Brings out the kid in me.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Too big? That's not it. You try to buy your wife watches that look like men's watches, that's what my wife tells me every time I try to pick something out for her.:-d
> 
> Hey Rusty, are you compensating for your purchasing slow down by buying your wife a watch every week?


She has a wee omega and two cw's and a few swatches. That's all


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

ConfusedOne said:


> I like most watches from Halios, but this is an exception.
> It looks fine enough, but do you really need a GMT? Do you travel THAT often?
> Also seeing the GMT hand reminds me of this.
> 
> ...


True fact, because the T-Rex arms have palms facing inwards (and not downwards) and because they didn't go completely vestigial or gone for such a long time, one of the current theories is that the T-Rexes used their arms to grab onto other T-Rex's back while having sex.

The more you know.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> She has a wee omega and two cw's and a few swatches. That's all


You're going to turn her into a WIS, before you know it she will be giving you a run for the money. You just wait til she discovers that you can put little shiny stones on a watch. Then you're going to learn the meaning of sorry I did that real fast, and too late. :-d


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> You're going to turn her into a WIS, before you know it she will be giving you a run for the money. You just wait til she discovers that you can put little shiny stones on a watch. Then you're going to learn the meaning of sorry I did that real fast, and too late. :-d


The Cw has 60 diamonds on it. Guess I'm doomed ?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Finally collected my dad's clock today from the local watchmaker. It's fixed, cleaned and working perfectly. Very glad to have this back after 2 months.....



















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Finally collected my dad's clock today from the local watchmaker. It's fixed, cleaned and working perfectly. Very glad to have this back after 2 months.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stunning ! Love that. Also fantastic to have a local trustworthy watchmaker / repairer. As rare as rocking horse poo.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> That's stunning ! Love that. Also fantastic to have a local trustworthy watchmaker / repairer. As rare as rocking horse poo.


Yep, the guy is retired and does this as a hobby. He used to do wrist watches, but stopped because of his eyesight and the lack of profit apparently.

As a side note I find it interesting how often American members mention about their local watch guy, it almost makes it seem like they are all over the place. But here in the UK you can't find one locally.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, the guy is retired and does this as a hobby. He used to do wrist watches, but stopped because of his eyesight and the lack of profit apparently.
> 
> As a side note I find it interesting how often American members mention about their local watch guy, it almost makes it seem like they are all over the place. But here in the UK you can't find one locally.......


I have one I use 4 miles away, but again is retired. Don't see new ones coming through. Dying art form


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

....business opportunity I see...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

So straight trade now completed - this







for this







always missed my PO although I sold it for the right reasons (no clasp micro, bit too high, and bit too wide). This is 39.5 a bit thinner and has micro. GS was being worn only rarely so seemed sensible. It does however create a conflict in my watch box as you can see.....







for me too similar so time might be numbered on the SMPc...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Excellent trade! Congrats, Rusty. 

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rusty, why didn’t you wear the GS?

I’ve thought that the GMT might be too thick to wear comfortably but curious why it didn’t work for you.

That’s the right Omega to trade for, IMO the smaller PO is very nice looking. I prefer the hands and bezel on it but may like the dial of the SMPc a little better

Nice trade.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Rusty, why didn't you wear the GS?
> 
> I've thought that the GMT might be too thick to wear comfortably but curious why it didn't work for you.
> 
> ...


It did work for me and certainly didn't wear too thick - but in the dressy white dial department it had stiff competition.







I had no intention of selling it and the GS hole will be filled - but with a dark dialled GS. I don't own a dark dialled dressy watch. If the "GS out and P.O in" causes the smp to be surplus then it makes sense for me to further the shake up with an "smp out gs(dark) in" move. Net effect then would basically be 2 swaps omega for omega and GS for GS. Just a roundabout way of getting there.

I honestly couldn't fault the GS.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It did work for me and certainly didn't wear too thick - but in the dressy white dial department it had stiff competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how you manage to choose which watch to wear Rusty?! I'd struggle to decide. So, how do you decide? Is it just random? Actually I'm presuming there is some systematic process you employ........

.....would be interesting to see you're wearing stats.

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> It did work for me and certainly didn't wear too thick - but in the dressy white dial department it had stiff competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how you manage to choose which watch to wear Rusty?! I'd struggle to decide. So, how do you decide? Is it just random? Actually I'm presuming there is some systematic process you employ........

.....would be interesting to see you're wearing stats.


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

I promise I will join this group....

Towards end of December though.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

endotreated said:


> I promise I will join this group....
> 
> Towards end of December though.


......hilarious.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I don't know how you manage to choose which watch to wear Rusty?! I'd struggle to decide. So, how do you decide? Is it just random? Actually I'm presuming there is some systematic process you employ........
> 
> .....would be interesting to see you're wearing stats.
> 
> ...


Takes about 10 seconds.
What am I doing today - casual business dress required?
In the box they are split into those three categories so answering the first question narrows it to 6 watches and honestly my method of ensuring total rotation is I always wear the one I haven't worn recently of that 6.

The result tends to be equal wear of all. Strangely the two exceptions are the GS and the SMPc. Don't know why.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> You're an abstinent man TJ, or is it obstinate........ Doesn't matter, good going. You are a golden here! A true role model.


Thanks mate! I'm an obstinate, stubborn mule btw, it's genetic.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

endotreated said:


> I promise I will join this group....
> 
> Towards end of December though.


You know it's a rolling 12 months right?


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> You know it's a rolling 12 months right?


Nope, had no idea....

Ok then I'll join in few years.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, the guy is retired and does this as a hobby. He used to do wrist watches, but stopped because of his eyesight and the lack of profit apparently.
> 
> As a side note I find it interesting how often American members mention about their local watch guy, it almost makes it seem like they are all over the place. But here in the UK you can't find one locally.......


I live in a part of Seattle (it's really its own part of the city), we have 3 watchmakers here. Although I'd rather send anything I have downtown, much better and more affordable watchmakers.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I live in a part of Seattle (it's really its own part of the city), we have 3 watchmakers here. Although I'd rather send anything I have downtown, much better and more affordable watchmakers.


......you have a choice of watchmakers?! I'm moving to Seattle!

- - - Updated - - -



TJ Boogie said:


> I live in a part of Seattle (it's really its own part of the city), we have 3 watchmakers here. Although I'd rather send anything I have downtown, much better and more affordable watchmakers.


......you have a choice of watchmakers?! I'm moving to Seattle!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

endotreated said:


> Nope, had no idea....
> 
> Ok then I'll join in few years.


Figured


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......you have a choice of watchmakers?! I'm moving to Seattle!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ......you have a choice of watchmakers?! I'm moving to Seattle!


Good lume essential. Always sleepless in Seattle


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Day 1 of my travel watch fast. Arrived in Nova Scotia with the Blumo. At least twice I looked at the dial on my watch and wondered how I could ever consider selling such a cool watch. Let's see how I feel on day 10.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Received new strap meant for another, appropriated for now.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Day 1 of my travel watch fast. Arrived in Nova Scotia with the Blumo. At least twice I looked at the dial on my watch and wondered how I could ever consider selling such a cool watch. Let's see how I feel on day 10.


Oooow, enforced one watch on a trip. Good idea to either make or break the watch in your affections.......

......have a good trip!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Good lume essential. Always sleepless in Seattle


I spent a week in Seattle when a traveled around the US, was a lovely city.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Back on topic - here's a Barracuda No Date I was able to score off the site recently. I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......:think:


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Received new strap meant for another, appropriated for now.
> 
> View attachment 13384569
> 
> ...


Fun strap, I like it


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> ......:think:


LOL Hornet snitching on me from a post on another thread!

No worries - it was a 1:1 deal. I am still sitting at 13.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> LOL Hornet snitching on me from a post on another thread!
> 
> No worries - it was a 1:1 deal. I am still sitting at 13.
> 
> Doc Savage


Just keeping my eye on you Hotblack......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Just keeping my eye on you Hotblack......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate it.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Rumbled 🤣


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Rumbled &#55358;&#56611;


Well, he did a trade so that is fair enough.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, he did a trade so that is fair enough.......


Yup. Think my next trade will be difficult to find a customer for. SMPc for a GS. Not exactly bed partners.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yup. Think my next trade will be difficult to find a customer for. SMPc for a GS. Not exactly bed partners.


Its funny how you say "not exactly bed partners". Of course they're not exactly alike, yet you have them both in the same bed (watch box) as well.
Its not like someone who likes dress watches wouldn't like dive watches as well. You just need to come across someone who thinks his collection is a bit dress watch heavy.
Both are in the same ballpark price wise, so I'd say that makes them likely bed partners.

Trades are difficult when you are both offering one specific watch and also looking for one specific watch. If you are flexible on at least one end of the trade, it should be no problem to find something. If you're not super picky in what GS you would want, I think it shouldn't be too hard to find something with a bit of patience.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Can you do a "three point trade", i.e. sell off the SMPc and buy the GS? Arranging for a direct 1-on-1 trade might be rather unlikely, since both endpoints are so specific.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, he did a trade so that is fair enough.......


I'm tryna be good 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Can you do a "three point trade", i.e. sell off the SMPc and buy the GS? Arranging for a direct 1-on-1 trade might be rather unlikely, since both endpoints are so specific.


That's my thinking. Not 100% on selling the SMPc yet. Will need to see how it sits with the P.O.


----------



## Paris7 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Just keeping my eye on you Hotblack......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you seen a Dr about that? It looks like one vindaloo too many to me.

And so since my first post on July 2nd how have I fared with my abstinence from watch buying? Much better than expected really, for which I must thank you all. It's good to have the strength of fellow sufferers around you in times of stress and unwarranted urges. I was so pleased with my final buy, a Gigandet quartz chronometer, that I felt I should celibate in a fitting style by buying it a rare genuine grey squirrel scrotum deployment strap. However, while hunting for this and beginning to think that I would have to turn to the wild to hunt one down, what should I stumble across but GearBest offering an utterly amazing Guanqin ultimate Longines complication infested mechanical, an automatic dream - albeit with an atrocious toad hide strap. Well, it seemed clear to me that this wonderous Chinese offering with a remarkable review from Jodie at "Just One More Watch" really needed to be rescued from the grasp of it's abysmal, recycled chewing gum, mock croc band. What could one do? I admit it... I cracked.

Well, it arrived, a glorious tangle of pointers, two of which I'm told may indicate the time. It has numerous subdials and little holes with things actually going on in them - it seems. It really is very pretty and once 'run in' over a couple of days and kept wound, it does appear to be keeping remarkable time. The date pointer sweeping the dial with its crescent moon tipped needle has started to roll over at midnight as it should. 
Sadly my eyesight is such that I can't see the watch, let alone tell which complication is a complication or what it does. If I really need to know the time I grab a magnifying glass and use it to hunt down my glasses, turn the floodlights on and peer through the optical ensemble to see what the complications are up to. Having found it, to be quite sure that I am looking at the correct time I have invested in a Guanqin "Nomos Lambada look awfully alike" but it has a date complication that the Lambada lacks, its barrel must be smaller and the fuel gauge works anticlockwise. Other than that and the fact that the Guanqin is £19, 950:00 cheaper, they both achieve the same job... for the moment. You do see that I had to have another watch with a very large dial to check my Ganqin "Mighty Complication against? Other than those, and two €2 give away watches (post included), all I've been spending money on are watch straps/ bands. Some nice others hardly made it out of the wrapping.
Happy to report that the Guanqin toad leather mock croc was buried with a stake through its heart this very morning.

Now, it seems to me that as the Nomos look-alike is an extraordinarily inexpensive watch, I ought to have my excellent Maurice Lacroix serviced so that I can cross check them all.

I feel so relieved to have joined this group and to now have my watch buying under control.

What does anyone think of a Patek Philippe 1518? That might be a good one to have...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Paris7 said:


> Have you seen a Dr about that? It looks like one vindaloo too many to me.
> 
> And so since my first post on July 2nd how have I fared with my abstinence from watch buying? Much better than expected really, for which I must thank you all. It's good to have the strength of fellow sufferers around you in times of stress and unwarranted urges. I was so pleased with my final buy, a Gigandet quartz chronometer, that I felt I should celibate in a fitting style by buying it a rare genuine grey squirrel scrotum deployment strap. However, while hunting for this and beginning to think that I would have to turn to the wild to hunt one down, what should I stumble across but GearBest offering an utterly amazing Guanqin ultimate Longines complication infested mechanical, an automatic dream - albeit with an atrocious toad hide strap. Well, it seemed clear to me that this wonderous Chinese offering with a remarkable review from Jodie at "Just One More Watch" really needed to be rescued from the grasp of it's abysmal, recycled chewing gum, mock croc band. What could one do? I admit it... I cracked.
> 
> ...


So, to summarise......

Everything is under control, but you managed to buy two watches in the space of about a month and a half. Epic.......;-) :-d

......and you still owe us a SOTC shot from when you joined!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

It arrived. Love it. The size diff to my old P.O. is significant making it perfect now. Interesting the lug to lug is SHORTER than my SMPc and the centre link that meets the case has been shortened so that the angle transitions straight out of the case at whatever angle your wrist is, so it will wear perfectly for any size wrist. A very small change but makes a massive difference.

So I'm delighted.

So it's a definite keeper.

But what of the SMPc... is it now redundant?Side by side







case width for height comparison - I was really surprised how much they have chopped off the height - again makes it much nicer to wear







colour changes from really vivid blue to almost silvery/grey blue. Quite reflective so that'll be why.







oh and one last thing the bracelet. Finally it has micro adjust included as standard (only 4mm but enough) and no hair / skin pinching







i'll miss the GS, but don't regret the trade for a second.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rusty, how does the PO compare to the B.B. 58? Casework, size, thickness, wearability, etc.

I liked the GS but this looks very nice too.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Rusty, how does the SMPc compare to the B.B. 58? Casework, size, thickness, wearability, etc.
> 
> I liked the GS but this looks very nice too.


Both wear very comfortably, both hug the wrist and wear nice and slim. Both strap monsters. Bracelet on bb58 nicer (SMPc one looks dated albeit comfortable). Casework is interesting. Both are comparable although more detailing on the SMPc but I would say from a practical point of view the scallop edged bezel on the SMPc is virtually impossible to use if your hands are slippy.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Both wear very comfortably, both hug the wrist and wear nice and slim. Both strap monsters. Bracelet on bb58 nicer (SMPc one looks dated albeit comfortable). Casework is interesting. Both are comparable although more detailing on the SMPc but I would say from a practical point of view the scallop edged bezel on the SMPc is virtually impossible to use if your hands are slippy.


I think I have them confused, I edited my original post to reflect the correct question, I think.

I am curious how the new watch you just traded for, the P.O.?, compares to the BB 58. Both are similar in size, coin edge bezel, etc.

Sorry for the confusion....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Paris7 said:


> What does anyone think of a Patek Philippe 1518? That might be a good one to have...


Good one to have, yes - good one to sell yes - good one to buy now, no

but wow, what a machine it is....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I think I have them confused, I edited my original post to reflect the correct question, I think.
> 
> I am curious how the new watch you just traded for, the P.O.?, compares to the BB 58. Both are similar in size, coin edge bezel, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion....


Ah ok. Hard to compare really - different price brackets. Both very very good v their peers. But I wouldn't say they were in the same peer group. Diff prices, one heritage one very contemporary, date v no date. I'd say the P.O. edges it but not a very good comparison / sorry ?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> It arrived. Love it. The size diff to my old P.O. is significant making it perfect now. Interesting the lug to lug is SHORTER than my SMPc and the centre link that meets the case has been shortened so that the angle transitions straight out of the case at whatever angle your wrist is, so it will wear perfectly for any size wrist. A very small change but makes a massive difference.
> 
> So I'm delighted.
> 
> ...


I think that the SMPc and PO are very different watches so you might consider keeping both. Always find it interesting how the blue dialled PO looks almost black at certain light conditions and angles.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> It arrived. Love it. The size diff to my old P.O. is significant making it perfect now. Interesting the lug to lug is SHORTER than my SMPc and the centre link that meets the case has been shortened so that the angle transitions straight out of the case at whatever angle your wrist is, so it will wear perfectly for any size wrist. A very small change but makes a massive difference.
> 
> So I'm delighted.
> 
> ...


Sufficiently distinctive features to appreciate them both, certainly less redundant then some of the Tudor's and Steinhart's you have. Both are very nice, I much prefer the hands of the new one, even though that min. hand looks literally too long, something you never hear about on here. The older one min. hand is appealing but the hr. hand breaks the appeal. How about a hand switch for the perfect hands.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Sufficiently distinctive features to appreciate them both, certainly less redundant then some of the Tudor's and Steinhart's you have. Both are very nice, I much prefer the hands of the new one, even though that min. hand looks literally too long, something you never hear about on here. The older one min. hand is appealing but the hr. hand breaks the appeal. How about a hand switch for the perfect hands.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Interesting you think some Tudor's are too similar and some steinharts - maybe potential for a sale there? I can't see any crossover close enough to suggest a redundant one tho?







when you look at this pic I just think from distance the blue glossy dials of these were too similar to share house space.







Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

If you don't see crossovers, then frankly you are in denial. Sorry, but it's true.

Everything has pretty much the same general shape, the same general dimensions and even the same general color/indice schemes and thicknesses.

Here are the functional crossovers: (same color box = for all intents and purposes, same watch functionally)









And here are the watches that are visual / aesthetic overlaps, from e.g. 5-10 feet away (again, same color box = same visual role):









The small differences you are focused on are only apparent in close-up photography; it's like counting hairs on an ant - outside of microscope, an ant is an ant and that's that. The straps are what give the most differentiation in your collection, and straps can be swapped.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> If you don't see crossovers, then frankly you are in denial. Sorry, but it's true.
> 
> Everything has pretty much the same general shape, the same general dimensions and even the same general color/indice schemes and thicknesses.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the time taken buddy but pretty much disagree with almost all of it - including being in denial lol. Firstly functional crossover. I like divers gmts and chronos - so of course there will be more than one diver / gmt / Chrono in a collection of 21. I was talking purely of visual similarity. I do agree straps give variety - there, we agreed on something!

ok had a look and the only real visual clashes could be the steiny coke v Tudor Pepsi, and at a push the bb58 v the Pelagos (cept ones 43 titanium modern and other is 39 steel and heritage ?). I mean the two yellow boxes suggest just making boxes for the sake of it. Aquamarine dial Panerai mare nostrum homage is too similar in style to black bay Chrono? Nah mate - I'll disagree. I'll give thought to the Pepsi coke clash but that's about it really.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Just to be clear abstinence is about curtailing purchases in the main. I have no intention of another mass cull. Very happy where I'm at - so why would I? The PO was result of a direct swap for one of my watches, but to take your photo edits as the basis, then my question of whether to seek a further swap of the SMPc for a dark dial dress watch (which I've never owned) seemed reasonable to me .

Some seem to think abstinence is about reducing collection (whatever size) down to 3-4 watches. Well it isn't for me and never will be. The SMPc would stay if it wasn't for the fact the abstinence means I can't add a dark dial dress piece without trading. That's all.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Rusty, I'd agree with you that if you're happy with what you have then that's great. Maybe worth summing up where you have come from to where you are now to demonstrate the changes?

Having said that, if you zoom out far enough they all blend into one for me. Posting invites comments and they may be welcome or not; my take would be that the steinharts are not worthwhile keeping, unless you want a beater and you've got far too many Tudors, but then I'm coming from a very different perspective to you aren't I?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Rusty, I'd agree with you that if you're happy with what you have then that's great. Maybe worth summing up where you have come from to where you are now to demonstrate the changes?
> 
> Having said that, if you zoom out far enough they all blend into one for me. Posting invites comments and they may be welcome or not; my take would be that the steinharts are not worthwhile keeping, unless you want a beater and you've got far too many Tudors, but then I'm coming from a very different perspective to you aren't I?


Yes you are sir. You embraced the whole side topic of exit watch (trilogy), whereas I think it's just a pipe dream. The steinharts are all very different and in their own way very good investments albeit that's not why they were bought. Their star is rising in terms of price for the Ltd editions and if I thought there was more mileage in the rise trend then would I not be foolish to sell just now? I've been offered just over/under £1000 for each of three of them which I've refused for now.

I always appreciate and welcome comments, but I'm ofc free to disagree - after all an opinion can't be wrong since it's an opinion. So we're all right! Re the Tudor's - if I have a collection of 21 and they are my favorite brand then surely it's natural for them to hold centre stage in it?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes you are sir. You embraced the whole side topic of exit watch (trilogy), whereas I think it's just a pipe dream. The steinharts are all very different and in their own way very good investments albeit that's not why they were bought. Their star is rising in terms of price for the Ltd editions and if I thought there was more mileage in the rise trend then would I not be foolish to sell just now? I've been offered just over/under £1000 for each of three of them which I've refused for now.
> 
> I always appreciate and welcome comments, but I'm ofc free to disagree - after all an opinion can't be wrong since it's an opinion. So we're all right! Re the Tudor's - if I have a collection of 21 and they are my favorite brand then surely it's natural for them to hold centre stage in it?


As long as you are happy Rusty that's all that matters. Well, that and that the purchasing is under control......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Of course, no hard feelings. We all have different goals here, after all. I just did a "calls 'em like I sees 'em" thing, taking the "zoomed out" viewpoint of what a non-watch-fan from a distance would say. From that perspective, a black-dialled watch with some white dots and some colored bezel looks the same as another dark-dialled watch with some white dots and some colored bezel...

As for the chronos: all steel case with dark-ish dial and fiddly bits on dial vs. all-steel case with dark-ish dial and fiddly bits on dial. *shrug* same thing, really, just like a smartphone is a smartphone (black-ish rectangle with round corners) and a pen is a pen (stick with a point on one side)...

Thing is, I suspect (and consider) the fine-attention to details over miniscule details that allegedly separate watches, details that only WUS notice or care about, to be a syndrome contributing to Watch Purchase Addiction. Ultimately we have to realize that we're just buying or keeping very slightly different multiples of the same thing.

At a microscopic level, each watch is unique. At a macro level, they're nearly all steel watches with dark dials, same size, same shape, and similar color palettes. On the upside, it shows you have a clear style taste/preference.

As for photos..
For this discussion and for managing WPA myself, I don't look at this:









, I look at this scale:









... Because the macro-photo above is irrelevant.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I tend to agree, generally with X2’s take on Rusty’s collection, there is some duplication and crossover in that watch box.
I could probably cull 5-6, maybe more and don’t think I would miss them.

With that said, Rusty has come as far as anyone in the WPAC with the reduction and slowed pace of acquisition so you do you Rusty.

Great collection BTW, one of the nicest in the entire forum, IMO.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Watch fast day 4. First pang of "I wish I had brought another watch" as the Sumo felt a bit heavy on the wrist while typing an email this morning. However I went for a night sail with my dad last evening and the glow of the lume on the dial was very comforting.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RLextherobot said:


> Watch fast day 4. First pang of "I wish I had brought another watch" as the Sumo felt a bit heavy on the wrist while typing an email this morning. However I went for a night sail with my dad last evening and the glow of the lume on the dial was very comforting.


You could shave some weight off by switching to a band. Rubber or even a Nato.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 25/31

no changes - but tomorrow khaki quartz arrives and Fri on day 28/31 first of 2 bracelets arrive.

Did put the 2824-2 Hami on my left wrist for a few minutes yesterday without setting nor winding. (wearing the Seiko on the right wrist) Felt heavy but started right up and ran for a couple hours back in the box.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> You could shave some weight off by switching to a band. Rubber or even a Nato.
> 
> View attachment 13391433


Excellent point and excellent strap, what is it?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Watch fast day 4. First pang of "I wish I had brought another watch" as the Sumo felt a bit heavy on the wrist while typing an email this morning. However I went for a night sail with my dad last evening and the glow of the lume on the dial was very comforting.


So is it feeling like a keeper yet?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> ...As for photos..
> For this discussion and for managing WPA myself, I don't look at this:
> 
> View attachment 13391287
> ...


I guess I don't understand this viewpoint. We are WIS. Aren't we always going to think about the watches in detail? What makes one important to us is going to be details of appearance, construction, heritage, etc.

Doc Savage


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> So is it feeling like a keeper yet?


Well, I'm making some nice memories with it which will tend to push it towards "keep". See how I feel in a few days.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Of course, no hard feelings. We all have different goals here, after all. I just did a "calls 'em like I sees 'em" thing, taking the "zoomed out" viewpoint of what a non-watch-fan from a distance would say. From that perspective, a black-dialled watch with some white dots and some colored bezel looks the same as another dark-dialled watch with some white dots and some colored bezel...
> 
> As for the chronos: all steel case with dark-ish dial and fiddly bits on dial vs. all-steel case with dark-ish dial and fiddly bits on dial. *shrug* same thing, really, just like a smartphone is a smartphone (black-ish rectangle with round corners) and a pen is a pen (stick with a point on one side)...
> 
> ...


Any watch with a bezel an hour hand and a minute hand is the same by that token though. So why do you have more than one watch? Why do any of us? Because we LIKE the details - we LIKE a variety of complications/colours/brands.

Could I chop 20 of the 21 - sure I could. Just keep the planet ocean and sell the rest but that's not WIS is it? I'm just chewing the fat with you - I'm not taking offense. Goal remains to get to 18 from 21. Started yr at 24 so I am half way to the goal. What would/will I cull? Not sure but front runners are







maybe this







and possibly this







of course that could change but they are all tall watches which might tell me something. If I sold those 3 I'd prob buy another good watch which would get me back to 19 and needing to sell one more.

We will see


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Month challenge is done.

For me atleast.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Came across this sapphire crystal big date......for less than the price of a Hamilton bracelet.....


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> Any watch with a bezel an hour hand and a minute hand is the same by that token though. So why do you have more than one watch? Why do any of us? Because we LIKE the details - we LIKE a variety of complications/colours/brands.
> 
> Could I chop 20 of the 21 - sure I could. Just keep the planet ocean and sell the rest but that's not WIS is it? I'm just chewing the fat with you - I'm not taking offense. Goal remains to get to 18 from 21. Started yr at 24 so I am half way to the goal. What would/will I cull? Not sure but front runners are
> 
> ...


Good points. My perspective on this is...

Imo it's not an inherently good or desirable thing to be a WIS. It's just one more compounding factor in the WPA addiction. Moreover... being a WIS doesn't make me (or anyone) a better person, or contribute more to the local or global society...
Being a WIS is a personal indulgence, always bordering on obsession. Imo it's a fallacy to assume that "WIS = desirable state" or "WIS = net positive". It's a neutral thing at best, and thus completely irrelevant on the human and society scale.

We like the detail bits because we are WIS. so.. _Should we aspire to be WIS? Should we stay WIS? Why?_

Back to the specific case at hand, what to cull.. Welllll. Two ways to go about this:

a) Cull that which is the most redundant of all your watches,
2) Cull that which you wear the least_ and_ have the least desire to wear _and_ that gets you non-negligible money for your effort in selling it.

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> Any watch with a bezel an hour hand and a minute hand is the same by that token though. So why do you have more than one watch? Why do any of us? Because we LIKE the details - we LIKE a variety of complications/colours/brands.
> 
> Could I chop 20 of the 21 - sure I could. Just keep the planet ocean and sell the rest but that's not WIS is it? I'm just chewing the fat with you - I'm not taking offense. Goal remains to get to 18 from 21. Started yr at 24 so I am half way to the goal. What would/will I cull? Not sure but front runners are
> 
> ...


Good points. My perspective on this is...

Imo it's not an inherently good or desirable thing to be a WIS. It's just one more compounding factor in the WPA addiction. Moreover... being a WIS doesn't make me (or anyone) a better person, or contribute more to the local or global society...
Being a WIS is a personal indulgence, always bordering on obsession. Imo it's a fallacy to assume that "WIS = desirable state" or "WIS = net positive". It's a neutral thing at best, and thus completely irrelevant on the human and society scale.

Back to the specific case at hand, what to cull.. Welllll. Two ways to go about this:

a) Cull that which is the most redundant of all your watches,
2) Cull that which you wear the least_ and_ have the least desire to wear _and_ that gets you non-negligible money for your effort in selling it.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

usclassic said:


> Came across this sapphire crystal big date......for less than the price of a Hamilton bracelet.....
> View attachment 13391655


Strongly suspect that it is sapphire in the same way that I'm a supermodel... Either way it's gonna look cheap and fall to pieces within a month. Don't waste your money.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Good points. My perspective on this is...
> 
> Imo it's not an inherently good or desirable thing to be a WIS. It's just one more compounding factor in the WPA addiction. Moreover... being a WIS doesn't make me (or anyone) a better person, or contribute more to the local or global society...
> Being a WIS is a personal indulgence, always bordering on obsession. Imo it's a fallacy to assume that "WIS = desirable state" or "WIS = net positive". It's a neutral thing at best, and thus completely irrelevant on the human and society scale.
> ...


Don't think anyone said it was desirable ?
But it's a watch forum - for fans of watches. By definition we like details, so saying they are all the same is to look at it from a non watchfan perspective. I don't see the relevance.

I'll do my thinking on what next step is. Prob be back on WUS in a week.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hehe. When you use "we are WIS" as the justification for having so many watches, then WIS is implied to be the positive counterpoint to buying/keeping many watches 

Tbh I'm not trying to attack you, I'm sorry if it seemed like that. This is mostly a way for me to figure out for myself where I want to draw the line between WISdom and obsession. Taking the non-WIS viewpoint, imo, helps to keep perspective.

- - - Updated - - -

***** christ these doubleposts, every goddamn time now!!!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Strongly suspect that it is sapphire in the same way that I'm a supermodel... Either way it's gonna look cheap and fall to pieces within a month. Don't waste your money.


Thanks but a month is plenty of time  just look at those heavy links half links and full links (note added bracelet picture) plus not just sapphire but Anti reflective sapphire

retails $445 -$310 = $135 + big date + I like it + free returns + I have been wearing the same watch for a month - have watch arriving tomorrow = take a deep breath.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Thanks but a month is plenty of time  just look at those heavy links half links and full links (note added bracelet picture) plus not just sapphire but Anti reflective sapphire
> 
> retails $445 -$310 = $135 + big date + I like it + free returns + I have been wearing the same watch for a month - have watch arriving tomorrow = take a deep breath.


Save your hard earned money for something more worthwhile USC. At least apply the one month wait period before purchasing.

Seeing as you seem mildly obsessed about big date watches why don't you start a thread and ask if there are any options. Set some requirements and give a wide price range just in case there is a perfect suggestion at a slightly out of reach price......

- - - Updated - - -



usclassic said:


> Thanks but a month is plenty of time  just look at those heavy links half links and full links (note added bracelet picture) plus not just sapphire but Anti reflective sapphire
> 
> retails $445 -$310 = $135 + big date + I like it + free returns + I have been wearing the same watch for a month - have watch arriving tomorrow = take a deep breath.


Save your hard earned money for something more worthwhile USC. At least apply the one month wait period before purchasing.

Seeing as you seem mildly obsessed about big date watches why don't you start a thread and ask if there are any options. Set some requirements and give a wide price range just in case there is a perfect suggestion at a slightly out of reach price......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hehe. When you use "we are WIS" as the justification for having so many watches, then WIS is implied to be the positive counterpoint to buying/keeping many watches
> 
> Tbh I'm not trying to attack you, I'm sorry if it seemed like that. This is mostly a way for me to figure out for myself where I want to draw the line between WISdom and obsession. Taking the non-WIS viewpoint, imo, helps to keep perspective.
> 
> ...


I don't think that anyone thinks you're attacking (this isn't f2.....and we're not discussing Rolex yet), but it does make me realise that we've veered off slightly onto the territory of consolidation / reduction. I'll take some of the blame for this as it's, for me, the logical next step......

- - - Updated - - -



X2-Elijah said:


> Hehe. When you use "we are WIS" as the justification for having so many watches, then WIS is implied to be the positive counterpoint to buying/keeping many watches
> 
> Tbh I'm not trying to attack you, I'm sorry if it seemed like that. This is mostly a way for me to figure out for myself where I want to draw the line between WISdom and obsession. Taking the non-WIS viewpoint, imo, helps to keep perspective.
> 
> ...


I don't think that anyone thinks you're attacking (this isn't f2.....and we're not discussing Rolex yet), but it does make me realise that we've veered off slightly onto the territory of consolidation / reduction. I'll take some of the blame for this as it's, for me, the logical next step......


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Where do you all draw the line on sentimental watches? If you don't wear it now, but did wear it for a long time, do you hold onto it? Or if it doesn't serve a purpose/is redundant, do you sell it? Hold on to it until you're certain you won't miss it? Obviously this varies for everyone, but I'm curious for thoughts and opinions.

I'm noticing that I don't wear a few of them as much as I used to, but I'm hesitant to sell them because I did wear them a lot at one point and they're different from the ones I gravitate towards now in that they're smaller sizes.

I think I've also realized that I prefer to be gifted a watch I really want or that someone thinks I'd enjoy, because they feel more meaningful to me. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Solace said:


> Where do you all draw the line on sentimental watches? If you don't wear it now, but did wear it for a long time, do you hold onto it? Or if it doesn't serve a purpose/is redundant, do you sell it? Hold on to it until you're certain you won't miss it? Obviously this varies for everyone, but I'm curious for thoughts and opinions.
> 
> I'm noticing that I don't wear a few of them as much as I used to, but I'm hesitant to sell them because I did wear them a lot at one point and they're different from the ones I gravitate towards now in that they're smaller sizes.
> 
> ...


I have one watch in my collection that I almost never wear. It's a fine watch, a Seiko Coutura Kinetic, but it's just not exactly my style. However, about 8 years ago, I was in a significant financial crisis, and I literally sold every personal item I owned of value, including my cars, watches, and even my house. During this time, my brother gave me the Seiko so I would have a watch.

Things turned around after about a year, and my financial situation is much better now, as I am able to buy some decent watches. But that Seiko is never going anywhere.

Doc Savage


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Sentimental mementos are what they are.. Imo unless you're drowning in clutter, there's no harm in keeping them around for years/decades. After all, they serve their purpose as reminders, even if they aren't often worn.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> Month challenge is done.
> 
> For me atleast.


I'm still working on it.

I hope nobody minds that I cheat a little bit and occassionally put on a different watch during the day just for photos. It's only a few minutes, and I'm still wearing the Hydrocarbon Black Rock the vast majority of the time each day.

I did change the strap. Does this disqualify me from the month-long contest? I went from the stock black rubber to a thick black NATO, and I don't see myself ever going back to that stock strap. But the watch is still so cool, I definitely want to keep it. I may look at getting an OEM black titanium bracelet for this one.










Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Sentimental mementos are what they are.. Imo unless you're drowning in clutter, there's no harm in keeping them around for years/decades. After all, they serve their purpose as reminders, even if they aren't often worn.


Just like a watch collection


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Solace said:


> Where do you all draw the line on sentimental watches? If you don't wear it now, but did wear it for a long time, do you hold onto it? Or if it doesn't serve a purpose/is redundant, do you sell it? Hold on to it until you're certain you won't miss it? Obviously this varies for everyone, but I'm curious for thoughts and opinions.
> 
> I'm noticing that I don't wear a few of them as much as I used to, but I'm hesitant to sell them because I did wear them a lot at one point and they're different from the ones I gravitate towards now in that they're smaller sizes.
> 
> ...


I've only got one "sentimental" watch and that is really an heirloom, so it isn't ever being sold. Everything else is fair game.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

The Hamilton arrived. Quite happy with it so far. The size is absolutely perfect for my wrist; whish i could have said the same for the bracelet though - butterfly clasp, so no micro adjustments, and only one half link; also no taper on the bracelet - so sizing isn't perfect.
Should be the last purchase this year, and I hope also for the foreseeable future. Pic in crappy lighting:


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Ah, unfortunate thing wrt the butterfly clasp. They always cause sizing issues...

Would it be possible to find a fitting aftermarket bracelet with a proper clasp?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Save your hard earned money for something more worthwhile USC. At least apply the one month wait period before purchasing.
> 
> Seeing as you seem mildly obsessed about big date watches why don't you start a thread and ask if there are any options. Set some requirements and give a wide price range just in case there is a perfect suggestion at a slightly out of reach price......


Thanks for your suggestions - my range now seems to under $200 and perhaps under $150 with no aspirations to upgrade to any more expensive watches. My Hami Automatic will remain my most expensive watch until I sell it. What I need to do is stop looking at and finding more watches I like at deep discounts. I do not need any more research on big date watches I think I am expert by now on that subject. The Ronda 509 in this Bruno is a cheap movement especially compared to the ETA 955 or F06 coming in the khaki field tomorrow BUT it has the big date wheels I seem to be craving at the moment. My goal is to spend less and get a watch with features I like not keep moving up the food chain. Plus my money is not hard earned as I am now comfortably retired. My son is not into watches so acquiring a special watch to hand down is irrelevant whereas a few cheap watches I have enjoyed will remind him of me enough. There is something to look forward to when there is an incoming watch even if it leads to disappointment there is always knowledge gained. This avoids past mistakes but does not necessarily prevent new ones.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> ***** christ these doubleposts, every goddamn time now!!!


Some of us are Christians, most it seems are not or at least not professing to be and we all agree not to discuss the subject since this is a watch forum. However I did find your remark offensive. I understand the frustration with the double posts. I deal with it using a simple edit after posting.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Ah, unfortunate thing wrt the butterfly clasp. They always cause sizing issues...
> 
> Would it be possible to find a fitting aftermarket bracelet with a proper clasp?


Haven't looked, but I'd prefer to use the original bracelet. Might see if I could fit an after market clasp though.

Also, butterfly clasps don't need to cause sizing issues necessarily, if adequate half links are provided. Ideally there are more than one, that are about 2/3 the size of a normal link, so effectively you could play around with the links a bit to find that perfect size. Not as convenient as micro adjustments, but it should only a hassle once.

Also, am feeling sharp edges on the underside of the clasp .. same issue I had with the butterfly clasp on my Union (also swatch group, same style clasp), but that was leather, so easily replaced with a normal buckle.

Edit: that being said, I think I did find a decent enough fit adding the half link. Time will tell if its comfortable. If not, it will just go on a strap.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Those half or 2/3 links are what I was looking for on the Bruno









looks like it has four so it should be workable for my 7.5 incher


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Those half or 2/3 links are what I was looking for on the Bruno
> 
> View attachment 13392655
> 
> ...


Remind me again on the status of your collection USC. Should I be bashing?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Remind me again on the status of your collection USC. Should I be bashing?


I long for the good ole days when everything got bashed. Maybe we should return to that.........

- - - Updated - - -



Wimads said:


> Remind me again on the status of your collection USC. Should I be bashing?


I long for the good ole days when everything got bashed. Maybe we should return to that.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Thanks for your suggestions - my range now seems to under $200 and perhaps under $150 with no aspirations to upgrade to any more expensive watches. My Hami Automatic will remain my most expensive watch until I sell it. What I need to do is stop looking at and finding more watches I like at deep discounts. I do not need any more research on big date watches I think I am expert by now on that subject. The Ronda 509 in this Bruno is a cheap movement especially compared to the ETA 955 or F06 coming in the khaki field tomorrow BUT it has the big date wheels I seem to be craving at the moment. My goal is to spend less and get a watch with features I like not keep moving up the food chain. Plus my money is not hard earned as I am now comfortably retired. My son is not into watches so acquiring a special watch to hand down is irrelevant whereas a few cheap watches I have enjoyed will remind him of me enough. There is something to look forward to when there is an incoming watch even if it leads to disappointment there is always knowledge gained. This avoids past mistakes but does not necessarily prevent new ones.


At $200 Hamilton is almost impossible to beat.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Remind me again on the status of your collection USC. Should I be bashing?


bashing is good here - this would be watch #4 - I think I have gotten over the Bruno with some DYI bashing myself so join in to help it stick.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> At $200 Hamilton is almost impossible to beat.


That range does not include the 2824-2 Hami which came in at $285 plus $140 for the stock Hamilton bracelet. The preowned Seiko at $95 and the incoming preowned Khaki Field at $139 plus about $50-$75 in assorted straps, watch box and bracelets. So the whole shebang under $750 is the current state of my three watch collection. More pictures soon after Friday's bracelet delivery. Maybe some pictures tomorrow of the khaki coming in on Hamilton green canvas though the stock H68411633 band was light tan this one was store display and for some reason has the green which I prefer. The green band usually came with the green face watch not the black.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> That range does not include the 2824-2 Hami which came in at $285 plus $140 for the stock Hamilton bracelet. The preowned Seiko at $95 and the incoming preowned Khaki Field at $139 plus about $50-$75 in assorted straps, watch box and bracelets. So the whole shebang under $750 is the current state of my three watch collection. More pictures soon after Friday's bracelet delivery. Maybe some pictures tomorrow of the khaki coming in on Hamilton green canvas though the stock H68411633 band was light tan this one was store display and for some reason has the green which I prefer. The green band usually came with the green face watch not the black.


Hamilton comes in 200 if prepared to buy preused


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Interesting you think some Tudor's are too similar and some steinharts - maybe potential for a sale there? I can't see any crossover close enough to suggest a redundant one tho?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, now open your eyes. Just joking, I read onward and saw you guys have covered this well, and anyways it all comes down to specific perspective and details. You seem to have a good handle on what you want.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Rusty, I'd agree with you that if you're happy with what you have then that's great. Maybe worth summing up where you have come from to where you are now to demonstrate the changes?
> 
> Having said that, if you zoom out far enough they all blend into one for me. Posting invites comments and they may be welcome or not; my take would be that the *steinharts are not worthwhile keeping, unless you want a beater* and you've got far too many Tudors, but then I'm coming from a very different perspective to you aren't I?


Oh boy, this with your later advice to USC, to each his own and all that not withstanding this calls for "Ease up on the Kool Aid, will ya".

Today's Tip of the Day:

Don't let price appreciation impinge on your watch appreciation.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RLextherobot said:


> Watch fast day 4. First pang of "I wish I had brought another watch" as the Sumo felt a bit heavy on the wrist while typing an email this morning. However I went for a night sail with my dad last evening and the glow of the lume on the dial was very comforting.


Mixed feelings persist, more out then in if the warm glow of the lume is all you're getting. Lot's of warm glowing lume out there. I know this was meant as a trial period to help you decide, but I think the best thing to do is just let it be, enjoy yourself and forget about the watch and trying to analyze it. It will come to you easier with a clear and calm mind after a break.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......you have a choice of watchmakers?! I'm moving to Seattle!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ......you have a choice of watchmakers?! I'm moving to Seattle!


WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Good points. My perspective on this is...
> 
> Imo it's not an inherently good or desirable thing to be a WIS. It's just one more compounding factor in the WPA addiction. Moreover... being a WIS doesn't make me (or anyone) a better person, or contribute more to the local or global society...
> Being a WIS is a personal indulgence, always bordering on obsession. Imo it's a fallacy to assume that "WIS = desirable state" or "WIS = net positive". It's a neutral thing at best, and thus completely irrelevant on the human and society scale.
> ...


To me a WIS is a watch enthusiast who enjoys partaking in one or several specific branches of what is a wide field of sub-disciplines, wearing, collecting, moding, repair....... And I do think it is very good and desirable for a person to enjoy some type of leisure hobby/activity, doesn't have to be watches at all, in order to maintain a balanced and healthy mind. To imply that practicing this or any hobby/leisure activity is automatically likely to lead to an unhealthy excess misses the point that balance, which requires diversion, greatly contributes to a healthy person who can better contribute to society in a positive way. The fact that some individuals will take a recreational activity to an unhealthy excess, is a a whole other point, that I think you are mixing up as an inevitable part of the practice of the activity. Detrimental excess will happen to some regardless of what they partake in. This is like an AA meeting so I can see how it may appear that all watch enthusiasts, WIS, are out of control, which can easily lead to the wrong conclusion that this hobby can not be enjoyed in a healthy and positive way - nothing could be further from the truth.

We just need to find our place in it, which makes keeping it under control so much easier, at least that's been my case. And be cognizant of the fact that this hobby may be a poor fit to indulge in for us, and best to find another one.

One watch or a thousand, wearing or vintage collecting, cheap or expensive......... combinations thereof - where do you fit in. When trying to find our fit we are more likely to be somewhat out of control, feeling angst, doubt, indecision........... I'll step off my soap box for now.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> To me a WIS is a watch enthusiast who enjoys partaking in one or several specific branches of what is a wide field of sub-disciplines, wearing, collecting, moding, repair....... And I do think it is very good and desirable for a person to enjoy some type of leisure hobby/activity, doesn't have to be watches at all, in order to maintain a balanced and healthy mind. To imply that practicing this or any hobby/leisure activity is automatically likely to lead to an unhealthy excess misses the point that balance, which requires diversion, greatly contributes to a healthy person who can better contribute to society in a positive way. The fact that some individuals will take a recreational activity to an unhealthy excess, is a a whole other point, that I think you are mixing up as an inevitable part of the practice of the activity. Detrimental excess will happen to some regardless of what they partake in. This is like an AA meeting so I can see how it may appear that all watch enthusiasts, WIS, are out of control, which can easily lead to the wrong conclusion that this hobby can not be enjoyed in a healthy and positive way - nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> We just need to find our place in it, which makes keeping it under control so much easier, at least that's been my case. And be cognizant of the fact that this hobby may be a poor fit to indulge in for us, and best to find another one.
> 
> One watch or a thousand, wearing or vintage collecting, cheap or expensive......... combinations thereof - where do you fit in. When trying to find our fit we are more likely to be somewhat out of control, feeling angst, doubt, indecision........... I'll step off my soap box for now.


You are right for the most part. However this forum is different from the usual hobby in the sense that excess is encouraged and normalized. Watch collecting can be a healthy hobby, but I'll argue that actively engaging on this forum is almost always a sign that you are entering the realm of excessive purchasing. 
Of course there are the ppl that come here to post one thread, and leave once they got the information they needed. Or the ppl that just lurk and find that information without engaging. Those ppl are the ppl that enjoy the hobby in a healthy way.
The active community on here are 99% problem cases...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!


We can have cocktails at the top of the space needle and discuss watches!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Of course there are the ppl that come here to post one thread, and leave once they got the information they needed. Or the ppl that just lurk and find that information without engaging. Those ppl are the ppl that enjoy the hobby in a healthy way.
> The active community on here are 99% problem cases...


Purely your opinion so I respect it. The active community runs to hundreds maybe thousands on here, and WPAC is one of the longest running threads. Number of active participants in WPAC (might need Hornet got numbers here) 20? 30?

Certainly not 99%.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Purely your opinion so I respect it. The active community runs to hundreds maybe thousands on here, and WPAC is one of the longest running threads. Number of active participants in WPAC (might need Hornet got numbers here) 20? 30?
> 
> Certainly not 99%.


No ideas on numbers Rusty.......

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> Purely your opinion so I respect it. The active community runs to hundreds maybe thousands on here, and WPAC is one of the longest running threads. Number of active participants in WPAC (might need Hornet got numbers here) 20? 30?
> 
> Certainly not 99%.


No ideas on numbers Rusty.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

My MKII key west is apparently stuck in UK customs, well I hope it is. Very annoying as I was hoping to have it on the wrist this week. Wish I'd asked the seller to use DHL as it would have been quicker I can imagine.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> My MKII key west is apparently stuck in UK customs, well I hope it is. Very annoying as I was hoping to have it on the wrist this week. Wish I'd asked the seller to use DHL as it would have been quicker I can imagine.......


Patience young Jedi.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Patience young Jedi.


I know master........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Purely your opinion so I respect it. The active community runs to hundreds maybe thousands on here, and WPAC is one of the longest running threads. Number of active participants in WPAC (might need Hornet got numbers here) 20? 30?
> 
> Certainly not 99%.


If you mean WPAC participants are the only problem cases, well that would be a very rosy picture. WPAC is merely the ppl that realize the problem.

I should also note that my statement was based on my experience in the affordables forum. I realize forum engagement likely entails something quite different in the high end section. So I should probably nuance it to saying 90% of active community in f71 is likely a problem case (or a problem case in the making)..
Maybe that number isn't quite accurate, but there's no denying that excess is encouraged and normalized.. at least in f71.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> If you mean WPAC participants are the only problem cases, well that would be a very rosy picture. WPAC is merely the ppl that realize the problem.
> 
> I should also note that my statement was based on my experience in the affordables forum. I realize forum engagement likely entails something quite different in the high end section. So I should probably nuance it to saying 90% of active community in f71 is likely a problem case (or a problem case in the making)..
> Maybe that number isn't quite accurate, but there's no denying that excess is encouraged and normalized.. at least in f71.


Why a "problem case"? In majority of cases there is no problem imho. Do I have a problem with 21 watches? Personally I don't think I do. Purchasing has all but stopped - the usual mental conundrum about the next steps exists - but stating 99% of the people on a watch forum have a problem is a bit of an ambitious statement to put it mildly.

Vast majority of people on here own probably less than half a dozen watches, and are fine with it. It's like saying going to watch your football team too often or spending too much time / £ on photography or whatever is a problem. All not necessarily true and just too all encompassing a statement. That's all I meant.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> If you mean WPAC participants are the only problem cases, well that would be a very rosy picture. WPAC is merely the ppl that realize the problem.
> 
> I should also note that my statement was based on my experience in the affordables forum. I realize forum engagement likely entails something quite different in the high end section. So I should probably nuance it to saying 90% of active community in f71 is likely a problem case (or a problem case in the making)..
> Maybe that number isn't quite accurate, but there's no denying that excess is encouraged and normalized.. at least in f71.


It gets worse you know. Dip into f2 and you'll find discussions about how Rolex aren't really a luxury brand and that spending £8k on a watch is for the not so wealthy really. The mind boggles at this level of detachment from reality.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It gets worse you know. Dip into f2 and you'll find discussions about how Rolex aren't really a luxury brand and that spending £8k on a watch is for the not so wealthy really. The mind boggles at this level of detachment from reality.......


Or wealth


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Why a "problem case"? In majority of cases there is no problem imho. Do I have a problem with 21 watches? Personally I don't think I do. Purchasing has all but stopped - the usual mental conundrum about the next steps exists - but stating 99% of the people on a watch forum have a problem is a bit of an ambitious statement to put it mildly.
> 
> Vast majority of people on here own probably less than half a dozen watches, and are fine with it. It's like saying going to watch your football team too often or spending too much time / £ on photography or whatever is a problem. All not necessarily true and just too all encompassing a statement. That's all I meant.


I'd agree. Most people like a drink, but don't have a problem with alcohol, that's a small minority. Same for watches on here......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Well true, of course what's problematic depends on perspective. I'll keep to my view, but maybe the term problem case is a bit heavy to describe it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Well true, of course what's problematic depends on perspective. I'll keep to my view, but maybe the term problem case is a bit heavy to describe it.


Au contraire - I think "problem case" is the PERFECT term . It's the prevalence I'd debate. If it doesn't impinge on your real life in terms of time or money then I guess no problem. For some it will be though.

Picked up a nato for the P.O. quite like the look for a change from bracelet £16 watchgecko - you know me - 3-4 straps per watch .... too anal ?







and a beat up old leather at the bottom of the drawer is now allocated too







keep something long enough you'll find a use for it


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Au contraire - I think "problem case" is the PERFECT term . It's the prevalence I'd debate. If it doesn't impinge on your real life in terms of time or money then I guess no problem. For some it will be though.


I consider myself a "problem case", but it doesn't impinge on my life in real terms of time or money. It is just that I don't particularly find it healthy as a so called hobby that mainly consists of buying watches. YMMV........


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Quick aside Rusty... as other folks have pointed out, the PO and the Seamaster are different enough to avoid redundancy, but if you had to choose, I'd say Planet Ocean all the way. Where the modern Seamasters have always looked like a mish mash to me, the Planet Ocean has a real refined purposefulness I think is very appealing. Good pick up for a shrinking collection I'd say.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hamilton comes in 200 if prepared to buy preused


preused? doesn't that mean new?

why yes, yes it does.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> preused? doesn't that mean new?
> 
> why yes, yes it does.


LOL.........

- - - Updated - - -



usclassic said:


> preused? doesn't that mean new?
> 
> why yes, yes it does.


LOL.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> preused? doesn't that mean new?
> 
> why yes, yes it does.


The definitions get grey. Watches sent you and worn and returned are still new somehow. Confused ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Quick aside Rusty... as other folks have pointed out, the PO and the Seamaster are different enough to avoid redundancy, but if you had to choose, I'd say Planet Ocean all the way. Where the modern Seamasters have always looked like a mish mash to me, the Planet Ocean has a real refined purposefulness I think is very appealing. Good pick up for a shrinking collection I'd say.


Yes I think the SMPc may be on a shaky peg


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd agree. Most people like a drink, but don't have a problem with alcohol, that's a small minority. Same for watches on here......


I get your point, but I don't think I would use alcohol as an example. I think the people who have problems with alcohol is much higher percentage than most of us would like to admit. People, being ingenious as they are, get very creative in the ways they hide their alcoholism. I would guess about 30% of drinkers are, on some level, alcoholics.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I get your point, but I don't think I would use alcohol as an example. I think the people who have problems with alcohol is much higher percentage than most of us would like to admit. People, being ingenious as they are, get very creative in the ways they hide their alcoholism. I would guess about 30% of drinkers are, on some level, alcoholics.
> 
> Doc Savage


OK, but you get my point........

......unless you're suggesting I'm hiding my horological addiction?!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, but you get my point........
> 
> ......unless you're suggesting I'm hiding my horological addiction?!


We will always be addicts. We're just in recovery 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> We will always be addicts. We're just in recovery
> 
> Doc Savage


I'm on the edge with waiting for the MKII. I might have to buying something to keep me going.......

.......a line of cheap seiko diver would suffice.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

One day in with the Hamilton, and I am positive that this will get me through the year at the least - I know its just the start of the honeymoon, but having looked at this watch for so long, I'm pretty confident it will suffice.

To re-evaluate the bracelet: it isn't bad at all, and it looks great. It is actually fitting well in the end, and comfortable enough. But it will never be as comfortable as a strap to me - weight is the issue. It is by no means a heavy bracelet, comparatively to other steel bracelets, but still adding too much weight for me. Good to wear every now and then, but too heavy for wearing a few days in a row.
So I'll need to start looking at some strap options. Any recommendations for style/material/color etc? Brown alligator is the standard option from Hamilton, and not a bad fit, but thinking what else would work?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

How about an _assolutamente_ strap? They generally have small, colour-toned stitching, and a very smooth domed profile, which would match the curves of the watch (and the bracelet also has a domed profile). Could be a good fit, less stand-out-ish than flat "vintage" straps, but more casual than a 'gator.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Here is a proposal for the knitters gang now that one for one month is winding down.

Wear one watch per day. One watch for one day then another the next day and so on. No repeats until your entire collection has been worn. Then you can start over.

If you have 31 watches you would wear a different watch every day that month. If you have 7 watches you would rotate through your collection once each week and then begin again. You can change the rotation order but no repeats of the same watch until your entire watch collection has been worn.

I think this exercise would be helpful forcing each of us to wear every watch we own.

Exceptions evaluated case by case for rare or nonworking watches in your collection to gain exemption from rotating.

Should keep things interesting and involve some strategic planning.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Here is a proposal for the knitters gang now that one for one month is winding down.
> 
> Wear one watch per day. One watch for one day then another the next day and so on. No repeats until your entire collection has been worn. Then you can start over.
> 
> ...


.....and if you only have 5 it'll be a quick rotation!

- - - Updated - - -



usclassic said:


> Here is a proposal for the knitters gang now that one for one month is winding down.
> 
> Wear one watch per day. One watch for one day then another the next day and so on. No repeats until your entire collection has been worn. Then you can start over.
> 
> ...


.....and if you only have 5 it'll be a quick rotation!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok, here's the final (ahem) SOTC. Not included is my Ball Fireman Enterprise, which normally stays at home because it's my Sunday watch.

I realize not everyone wants or needs a reduction, but I certainly did. I was at 31 watches when I joined WPAC, and now I'm at 13. I really feel set now.

In this 13 are a uniquely functional chrono, a pilot, a bronze, a meteor dial, a deep diver (3,500m). Also a couple of very different dress watches (which is enough, because my primary love is divers). I have a couple of subby homages, a titanium, and a tough ABC Casio. All boxes have been ticked.

I still have temptations, and I'm sure I'll come here for bashing when they come up.









Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, here's the final (ahem) SOTC. Not included is my Ball Fireman Enterprise, which normally stays at home because it's my Sunday watch.
> 
> I realize not everyone wants or needs a reduction, but I certainly did. I was at 31 watches when I joined WPAC, and now I'm at 13. I really feel set now.
> 
> ...


Good effort to get this far Hotblack! Well done.......

........now you just need to start wearing them all and enjoying them, nay appreciating them.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Good effort to get this far Hotblack! Well done.......
> 
> ........now you just need to start wearing them all and enjoying them, nay appreciating them.


Thanks Hornet.

I will definitely start wearing/enjoying the others, as soon as I get done with this month-long challenge I committed to!

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> How about an _assolutamente_ strap? They generally have small, colour-toned stitching, and a very smooth domed profile, which would match the curves of the watch (and the bracelet also has a domed profile). Could be a good fit, less stand-out-ish than flat "vintage" straps, but more casual than a 'gator.


Hmmm, that's a word I didn't know. Thought you were talking a brand, but apparently it's a style of strap. Google images seems to return slightly padded suede straps - that what you meant?

If so, don't think I'll like suede with the hammy. But slightly padded is probably best indeed. Maybe best discussed in a separate thread though  Think I'll write a first impressions review later this week also and discuss there.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, here's the final (ahem) SOTC. Not included is my Ball Fireman Enterprise, which normally stays at home because it's my Sunday watch.
> 
> I realize not everyone wants or needs a reduction, but I certainly did. I was at 31 watches when I joined WPAC, and now I'm at 13. I really feel set now.
> 
> ...


Congrats sir - you have some variety, a mix of case materials, a few complications, different sizes and a few different colours. A varied, interesting and most excellent collection. Well played!


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Here is a proposal for the knitters gang now that one for one month is winding down.
> 
> Wear one watch per day. One watch for one day then another the next day and so on. No repeats until your entire collection has been worn. Then you can start over.
> 
> ...


After lurking here for a very long time, and slowly reading through the majority of this thread, this makes the MOST sense to me.

If you cannot accomplish this, then it should shed some light on which watches you avoid, and are simply not worn.
If reducing collection size is your goal, then these should be sold off.
I have decided for myself, that if I don't wear and enjoy it, then someone else should.

Been lurking here for several months, and I am down from 14 watches to 8, with 2 currently for sale on the 'bay.
Most of the original 14 were rarely worn and are now gone as my tastes have changed significantly.
Several new ones have been added, with one more the way.

7 is my magic number. |>


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Aquavette said:


> After lurking here for a very long time, and slowly reading through the majority of this thread, this makes the MOST sense to me.
> 
> If you cannot accomplish this, then it should shed some light on which watches you avoid, and are simply not worn.
> If reducing collection size is your goal, then these should be sold off.
> ...


A silent success story. We take those !!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Aquavette said:


> After lurking here for a very long time, and slowly reading through the majority of this thread, this makes the MOST sense to me.
> 
> If you cannot accomplish this, then it should shed some light on which watches you avoid, and are simply not worn.
> If reducing collection size is your goal, then these should be sold off.
> ...


Welcome into the light Aqua :-!. Seeing as you have been brave enough to stop lurking and declare yourself, let's have a SOTC shot of what is left......

.....oh and well done on the consolidation!

On USCs suggestion of wearing a different watch each will help weed out the chaff it maybe doesn't guarantee that you'll have made a good decision.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Here is a proposal for the knitters gang now that one for one month is winding down.
> 
> Wear one watch per day. One watch for one day then another the next day and so on. No repeats until your entire collection has been worn. Then you can start over.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea USC. My collection is at 7 right now (excluding my rock climbing beater), so that is the perfect number to do this.
Only practical concern is that I irregularly spend the weekends away from my home. Taking 3 watches on the weekend is kind of silly. But I'll take the idea up, with the exception of those weekends where I'll just take one watch.

I'll wear the watches in clockwise order as I've arranged them in my watch box here - until I've worn them all 4 times (weekend away counting as 1 time). (Excluding the climbing beater) Think it'll be a nice way of evaluating the current state of the collection (as opposed to evaluating a single watch).


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Congrats sir - you have some variety, a mix of case materials, a few complications, different sizes and a few different colours. A varied, interesting and most excellent collection. Well played!


Thanks! Credit goes to WPAC for helping me with this. Otherwise I'd have 50 watches by now, with no end in sight. And more important, I would still be wasting huge amounts of time each day chasing the next watch. Freedom from that monster has been a real gift.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Aquavette said:


> After lurking here for a very long time, and slowly reading through the majority of this thread, this makes the MOST sense to me.
> 
> If you cannot accomplish this, then it should shed some light on which watches you avoid, and are simply not worn.
> If reducing collection size is your goal, then these should be sold off.
> ...


Welcome! Thanks for posting, and feel free to participate as much or as little as you want here. When you get a chance, let's see that SOTC.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks! Credit goes to WPAC for helping me with this. Otherwise I'd have 50 watches by now, with no end in sight. And more important, I would still be wasting huge amounts of time each day chasing the next watch. Freedom from that monster has been a real gift.
> 
> Doc Savage


We have a poster boy here........


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome into the light Aqua :-!. Seeing as you have been brave enough to stop lurking and declare yourself, let's have a SOTC shot of what is left......
> 
> .....oh and well done on the consolidation!
> 
> On USCs suggestion of wearing a different watch each will help weed out the chaff it maybe doesn't guarantee that you'll have made a good decision.


Nothing in my "collection" compares to anything here, so not much to see.
(Only one automatic, and the rest are, gasp, argggh... quartz...)
Never have found another free photo hosting site since ditching photobucket...

Since it is a short list:
Casio EFM 100 - blue bezel - on a cincy nato strap
Casio EFM 100 - orange bezel - on a cincy nato strap
Casio MTD 1010 - black dial - on a cheap 'Bay strap - my watch from college days...
Casio MDV 102 - on a 2 piece nato style
Deep Blue Nato diver 300 - light blue dial
Fossil Minimalist - silver dial - mesh bracelet
Fossil Breaker - white dial - have a canvas strap for it - inbound


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Here is a proposal for the knitters gang now that one for one month is winding down.
> 
> Wear one watch per day. One watch for one day then another the next day and so on. No repeats until your entire collection has been worn. Then you can start over.
> 
> ...


I like this, too. It is almost the antithesis of the month-long challenge, but it incorporates discipline as well, so I think it would be very positive experience.

I think we should all post photos here every day of our new watch, both for a visual treat for everyone else, as well as an interesting chronicle. Sort of a unique WPAC WRUW.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> (...)
> 
> On USCs suggestion of wearing a different watch each will help weed out the chaff it maybe doesn't guarantee that you'll have made a good decision.


Depends on how you'd approach it. I could see it involved as a pre selection method as such:
- step 1: rotate collection 1 watch per day to identify potential candidates for culling.
- step 2a: apply the 1 week one watch strategy to the selected candidates to evaluate, and then decide whether to sell.
OR
- step 2b: keep selected candidates out of box out of sight for a month; evaluate if you miss any; if not then sell.

2a would be workable up to 4 watches. More than 4, 2b will be most time efficient 

^^ WPAC2019 consolidation method?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Aquavette said:


> Nothing in my "collection" compares to anything here, so not much to see.
> (Only one automatic, and the rest are, gasp, argggh... quartz...)
> Never have found another free photo hosting site since ditching photobucket...
> 
> ...


I rate Casios highly and also had a deep blue. Not owned a fossil so can't comment on those, but I think your collection is ad interesting as any. The question is are YOU happy. What dangers / temptations can we help you body swerve?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Aquavette said:


> Nothing in my "collection" compares to anything here, so not much to see.
> (Only one automatic, and the rest are, gasp, argggh... quartz...)
> Never have found another free photo hosting site since ditching photobucket...
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with any of those fella. We don't operate any snobbery on watches in WPAC (or generally here in f71). We even welcome Rolex owners, as long as they are nice......b-)


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> I rate Casios highly and also had a deep blue. Not owned a fossil so can't comment on those, but I think your collection is ad interesting as any. The question is are YOU happy. What dangers / temptations can we help you body swerve?


I'm quite happy with the state of my collection.
I have always been drawn to dive watches, and like the simple purposeful look.
No real dangers or temptations at this time, but always subject to change I suppose.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Aquavette said:


> I'm quite happy with the state of my collection.
> I have always been drawn to dive watches, and like the simple purposeful look.
> No real dangers or temptations at this time, but always subject to change I suppose.


Who doesn't love dive watches? Freaks I tell you, freaks.......

......we're here to avert you from temptations remember!

- - - Updated - - -



Aquavette said:


> I'm quite happy with the state of my collection.
> I have always been drawn to dive watches, and like the simple purposeful look.
> No real dangers or temptations at this time, but always subject to change I suppose.


Who doesn't love dive watches? Freaks I tell you, freaks.......

......we're here to avert you from temptations remember!


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Nothing wrong with any of those fella. We don't operate any snobbery on watches in WPAC (or generally here in f71). We even welcome Rolex owners, as long as they are nice......b-)


I'll have to work on getting a picture when the new arrival gets here.

Even though I have Casio copy of a Rolex, I have never had the desire to own one, or the pocketbook.
(Had a Breitling Navitimer for a period of time, but it was tied to a memory that needed to go away... Never will spend that much on a watch again.)

The only "unobtainable" that catches my eye would be an Omega Planet Ocean.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Aquavette said:


> I'm quite happy with the state of my collection.
> I have always been drawn to dive watches, and like the simple purposeful look.
> No real dangers or temptations at this time, but always subject to change I suppose.


Your lucky there's no evidence of a golden ratio in there tho ?


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

I must also mention one other thing that made the most sense from this thread.
(However many pages back, and I cannot remember the original poster...)

Removing dividers from your watch box to allow for tools and straps, and thus reducing the number of empty slots was a genius idea.
I have a 12 slot box that now is nothing but wide open space for a few tools and extra straps...

No good comes from staring at empty slots in a watch box.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Aquavette said:


> I must also mention one other thing that made the most sense from this thread.
> (However many pages back, and I cannot remember the original poster...)
> 
> Removing dividers from your watch box to allow for tools and straps, and thus reducing the number of empty slots was a genius idea.
> ...


That would be me........

.......now my 12 slot box only can hold 6 watches. Problem is that with going further in consolidation is that it will start to look silly with so few watches. Solution? Buy a smaller watch box and buck the trend.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> That would be me........
> 
> .......now my 12 slot box only can hold 6 watches. Problem is that with going further in consolidation is that it will start to look silly with so few watches. Solution? Buy a smaller watch box and buck the trend.....


Uh oh. Holds 6 you say....you have 5 you say....that means there's an empty slot.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Uh oh. Holds 6 you say....you have 5 you say....that means there's an empty slot.......


It CAN hold 6, but I have only 5 watches currently. So yes there is an empty slot.......

.......that'll be for the MKII when it bloody arrives.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> You are right for the most part. However this forum is different from the usual hobby in the sense that excess is encouraged and normalized. Watch collecting can be a healthy hobby, but I'll argue that actively engaging on this forum is almost always a sign that you are entering the realm of excessive purchasing.
> Of course there are the ppl that come here to post one thread, and leave once they got the information they needed. Or the ppl that just lurk and find that information without engaging. Those ppl are the ppl that enjoy the hobby in a healthy way.
> The active community on here are 99% problem cases...


Since all we have to support our opinion on this matter is anecdotal from our biased perspective, they are all good, however, I think that your 99% opinion will put you in the 1% of opinions. 

My time on WUS is mostly spent on here, deals thread, F71, very little F2, and some watch specific forums. I would agree that if we base our opinion exclusively on the first four forums mentioned its not a stretch to believe that there is a high degree of a purchasing problem, but this is only four forums of many more that comprise WUS. In my experience the folks in the specific watch forums do not demonstrate the acquisition mania seen in these other forums, certainly not anywhere close to the same extent, in my limited experience.

Interesting too that many come on here attracted by the abstinence claim only to find a forum were just about everyone is always buying something. This is part of the reason I broached the subject of purchase control earlier on, to shed some light on the facts and demonstrate that it can still be a helpful thread.


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> That would be me........
> 
> .......now my 12 slot box only can hold 6 watches. Problem is that with going further in consolidation is that it will start to look silly with so few watches. Solution? Buy a smaller watch box and buck the trend.....


Yup. Same here.
Now that my 12 slot box is a 1 slot for tools and straps, I bought a vintage leather 3 slot, and am looking for another unique 3 slot to complete.
(My one automatic watch stays in a cheap winder.)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Here is a proposal for the knitters gang now that one for one month is winding down.
> 
> Wear one watch per day. One watch for one day then another the next day and so on. No repeats until your entire collection has been worn. Then you can start over.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting idea USC, in a relative way we have come full circle. By that I mean that in the beginning the wear one watch a day or more issue was something that a number of folks needed discouragement from in order to help them break the constant cycle of obsession over watches and which watch to wear. From the standpoint of forcing someone who may not wear much all their watches it has merit, though their is no need for equal wrist time. Aside from that I will caution that one day here and there is not sufficient time for an in depth evaluation, this requires the familiarity that extended wear provides. This is akin to an impulse purchase.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, here's the final (ahem) SOTC. Not included is my Ball Fireman Enterprise, which normally stays at home because it's my Sunday watch.
> 
> I realize not everyone wants or needs a reduction, but I certainly did. I was at 31 watches when I joined WPAC, and now I'm at 13. I really feel set now.
> 
> ...


Well done Doc! What I've done is to try to stick to a number of temptations (purchases) per year and use the time in between to determine which are the next exit candidates. Best to stretch them out over a period of time, problem is sometimes they come in bunches, which let's just say complicates matters.


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Nothing like some giant photos...

1st half:









2nd Half:









|>


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Aquavette said:


> Nothing in my "collection" compares to anything here, so not much to see.
> (Only one automatic, and the rest are, gasp, argggh... quartz...)
> Never have found another free photo hosting site since ditching photobucket...
> 
> ...


Welcome!... and welcome to all your Quartz. I like Quartz as much as Auto's.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Aquavette said:


> Nothing like some giant photos...
> 
> 1st half:
> 
> ...


Mostly divers overall but with a varied detail selection. Those Casio Edifice are pretty nice. You have an eye for the right strap.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

I like the idea of wearing one a day and rotating through all of them. I think it'll help me evaluate them and maybe just understand what designs are the most useful to me. Especially since my watches range in size from 34 mm to 46 mm, haha. 

May not be starting until Monday though, planning on going out of town this weekend. 

Or are we starting this in September?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Solace said:


> I like the idea of wearing one a day and rotating through all of them. I think it'll help me evaluate them and maybe just understand what designs are the most useful to me. Especially since my watches range in size from 34 mm to 46 mm, haha.
> 
> May not be starting until Monday though, planning on going out of town this weekend.
> 
> ...


Good point, I think it makes sense in terms of discovering your preferred styles, sizes, etc. Start whenever you like, everyone has a different number of watches so going through the collection will vary quite a bit. Feedback appreciated.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Solace said:


> I like the idea of wearing one a day and rotating through all of them. I think it'll help me evaluate them and maybe just understand what designs are the most useful to me. Especially since my watches range in size from 34 mm to 46 mm, haha.
> 
> May not be starting until Monday though, planning on going out of town this weekend.
> 
> ...


Just start whenever you want. Given differing collection sizes there isn't a universal finishing date anyway. It's more about seeing how it affects your feelings towards the collection and getting you to wear watches you weren't wearing and wearing done less that were your natural "go to's"


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

So...... Sinner report to the principal's office.....that's Sinner to the principals office thanks

FS : Christopher Ward C65 Trident Classic
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4768917&share_type=t


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Put the hammy on a strap from my seaforth for now. Think the style and thickness works, just need a slightly darker brown I think.
Starting the daily watch rotating thing monday, so I still have some honeymoon time with the hammy


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Put the hammy on a strap from my seaforth for now. Think the style and thickness works, just need a slightly darker brown I think.
> Starting the daily watch rotating thing monday, so I still have some honeymoon time with the hammy


I wouldn't go too "posh" on that watch. I think embossed croc etc would be tooo much. The style you have on it is just about spot on I'd say.

Oh and day 1


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Solace said:


> I like the idea of wearing one a day and rotating through all of them. I think it'll help me evaluate them and maybe just understand what designs are the most useful to me. Especially since my watches range in size from 34 mm to 46 mm, haha.
> 
> May not be starting until Monday though, planning on going out of town this weekend.
> 
> ...


Over to PW as this sort of thing is usually his bag......

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> So...... Sinner report to the principal's office.....that's Sinner to the principals office thanks
> 
> FS : Christopher Ward C65 Trident Classic
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4768917&share_type=t


Oooow, Sinner what has happened? :-s


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Put the hammy on a strap from my seaforth for now. Think the style and thickness works, just need a slightly darker brown I think.
> Starting the daily watch rotating thing monday, so I still have some honeymoon time with the hammy


I was going to suggest that you go to extremes with the strap for this one; try a smart croc or lizard pattern strap or go for an even more vintage (read rougher) version of the strap above.....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I was going to suggest that you go to extremes with the strap for this one; try a smart croc or lizard pattern strap or go for an even more vintage (read rougher) version of the strap above.....


Thinking Hirsch ranger.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

That Ranger might do nicely. Looks like a nice & oily leather, that should show wear-n-tear in a good way. +1 to Hornet's idea of having a "fancy" strap and a "casual" strap.

For a reliable thick-strap with heavy stitching, I can vouch for Hirsch Liberty. Those things last for years and wear excellently.

- - - Updated - - -

That Ranger might do nicely. Looks like a nice & oily leather, that should show wear-n-tear in a good way. +1 to Hornet's idea of having a "fancy" strap and a "casual" strap.

For a reliable thick-strap with heavy stitching, I can vouch for Hirsch Liberty. Those things last for years and wear excellently.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Over to PW as this sort of thing is usually his bag......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oooow, Sinner what has happened? :-s


The wearitforamonth broke him ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I was going to suggest that you go to extremes with the strap for this one; try a smart croc or lizard pattern strap or go for an even more vintage (read rougher) version of the strap above.....


Or one of these


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Or one of these


I like that strap with that watch, but I can't imagine liking it with any other watch in the world. I think you have made the perfect match there.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Or one of these


I'm all for unusual/different, but that would be a bit too much for me also  It fits that Tudor perfectly, but even then I would not wear it like that. Stingray is generally too out there for me, let alone stitched and colored like that


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm curious, tbh - how flexible is that stingray strap? It looks like it's pretty heavily padded, too.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> I'm curious, tbh - how flexible is that stingray strap? It looks like it's pretty heavily padded, too.


It's fine on







you can see the curve here - it's like any other strap really


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I like that strap with that watch, but I can't imagine liking it with any other watch in the world. I think you have made the perfect match there.
> 
> Doc Savage


Ye I didn't mean blue and orange, just meaning different materials. It's a pretty out there funky watch dial so a similarly out there strap would maybe be appropriate


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's fine on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that strap! It is just so funky and perfect for the watch........

.......waaaay too bold for me I'm afraid!

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> It's fine on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that strap! It is just so funky and perfect for the watch........

.......waaaay too bold for me I'm afraid!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I love that strap! It is just so funky and perfect for the watch........
> 
> .......waaaay too bold for me I'm afraid!
> 
> ...


It's too bold for me too. Solution? Strap it on the wrist and head out the house. Within an hour you're aware of it but in a good way. Non WIS mention it a lot. Ladies do too for the record


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's fine on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is an awesome combination!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 27/31

Bracelet for Seiko arrives today. Khaki arrived yesterday with some case back scratches so I did some refinishing of the case back and sides. Really seemed small after the Seiko. Put it on old leather. Seiko will probably seem big after wearing this. Light at 52 grams on stock canvas which appeared dull. Case back number H684410 sent to Hamilton for info on whether it has ETA 955 or F06.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 27/31

Now will finish out the final days with Seiko on bracelet. Total now 132 grams. Took three links out and in center hole of three hole micro clasp. End links required a little bending but fit well without bending spring bars they went in easy.







































- - - Updated - - -


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Day 27/31
> 
> Now will finish out the final days with Seiko on bracelet. Total now 132 grams. Took three links out and in center hole of three hole micro clasp. End links required a little bending but fit well without bending spring bars they went in easy.
> 
> ...


Looks good usc


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Day 27/31
> 
> Now will finish out the final days with Seiko on bracelet. Total now 132 grams. Took three links out and in center hole of three hole micro clasp. End links required a little bending but fit well without bending spring bars they went in easy.
> 
> ...


That does look good on the bracelet!


----------



## djveroff (Jul 9, 2018)

i am considering joining this group. but is there some kind of lifetime commitment to this? usually with abstinence it is not just a temporary thing.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

djveroff said:


> i am considering joining this group. but is there some kind of lifetime commitment to this? usually with abstinence it is not just a temporary thing.


You can join for as long as you like. We have no hold over you to make you stay or to abstain from purchasing watches, you have to be willing to try. We can only show the path to enlightenment, you must walk it yourself grasshopper........


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

djveroff said:


> i am considering joining this group. but is there some kind of lifetime commitment to this? usually with abstinence it is not just a temporary thing.


Think of it as a support group where nobody takes attendance. You come here if you think you need a little help in changing some of your habits or watch buying behavior.

Welcome!

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

djveroff said:


> i am considering joining this group. but is there some kind of lifetime commitment to this? usually with abstinence it is not just a temporary thing.


Welcome to Hotel WPACalifornia

"We are programmed to receive
You can check out any time you like
But you can never leave!"


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ye I didn't mean blue and orange, just meaning different materials. It's a pretty out there funky watch dial so a similarly out there strap would maybe be appropriate


I'll disagree on the last statement. Funky dial requires understated strap, or vice versa. The contrast makes one or the other pop. Its what I love about the yellow seaforth as well - it is a very timid, simple and understated design, with a bold dial color. I love the seaforth on the grey understated seatbelt nato, or on a contrasting black leather. A yellow funky strap would be too much of funky and too little contrast.
For the hammy, a lot is happening on the dial, so a simple strap is best imho.

Anyway, taste is a very personal matter. The Tudor looks amazing on that stingray, and if it fits your style and taste, there's no arguing with that. It's just not for me.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

djveroff said:


> i am considering joining this group. but is there some kind of lifetime commitment to this? usually with abstinence it is not just a temporary thing.


Just the commitment you set for yourself, as long as it is in line with the general spirit of the thread - controlling impulsive/compulsive purchasing behavior.

Show your SOTC and state your personal intentions, and you're in!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

djveroff said:


> i am considering joining this group. but is there some kind of lifetime commitment to this? usually with abstinence it is not just a temporary thing.


Think of this as a reality check. If you find that you are for some unidentified reason out of control, if you own more watches than you even use...&#8230;.. If some of them aren't worth the effort to list - package - buy postage in order to sell but you keep looking at watches and thinking you need something to make you feel complete then you need a reality check.

I've been leaving these guys alone for quite some time because I'm done. I don't shop, I don't want, and frankly I think people who keep buying more and more have something out of place in their lives and are compensating by trying to find a watch that will define them.

I've done everything I could to try getting through to some of the real pansies who keep collecting 'Man of Action' watches or 'Success' watches and in most cases I've failed. It's up to you. If you want to live your life taking pictures of your watches and posting them on a forum that's perfectly normal right? Not.

If you need reassurance that the obsession is not what a grown man should be about just hit 'New Posts' and take a browse through a couple pages. Focus on the thread titles; Show Your whatever- Watches and Coffee - Show your watch in the nature (that one always made me feel sorry for the poor fools) They take the watch out for a walk like it's their girlfriend then take rough and ready photos of them with water droplets on them or in some rustic setting...&#8230;&#8230; OMG gag me with a spoon!

Starting to get the picture? Own a couple or a few, keep them, use them to tell time of day not as some extension of your personality. Hell if they were actual extensions of personality half of the watches would not be functioning correctly because anyone who can't stop buying watches definitely isn't working right.

How's that for a welcome? Now suck it up and quit whining about considering joining, take a good look at the habit and it'll be like quitting smoking or whatever.

That's all for today girls.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Or one of these


That is one fancy complementary duo. They both shine in their own right without detracting from the other as is often the case, rather enhancing each other creating a seamless greater whole. Awesome!

I would say it's the complementary details of each piece enhanced by the custom color matching you mentioned when you bought it that makes it work so well together. Not an easy task to accomplish. You picked the perfect match.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey Uncle Ard, since you're not so keen on watches how about you give Rusty's strap a go. You'll have the perfect fit for the girls club. :-d

I'll wait for the photo's.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

To the new members and lurkers, I feel it's important to note that Ard's opinion is only one way to look at this obsession. If you are into that whole masochistic thing, by all means, embrace his brand of self-flagellation. But it's not a binary scenario. 

There are many ways to skin a cat, and denial of all watch enjoyment is not required to get a handle on your purchasing 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> That is one fancy complementary duo. They both shine in their own right without detracting from the other as is often the case, rather enhancing each other creating a seamless greater whole. Awesome!
> 
> I would say it's the complementary details of each piece enhanced by the custom color matching you mentioned when you bought it that makes it work so well together. Not an easy task to accomplish. You picked the perfect match.


Thanks dude. Would be remiss if I didn't give appropriate props to the maker. I just showed him the dial, said stingray and left it to him. Vietnam handmade straps is the bane of the Facebook page I ordered it. They do all sorts - including any leather or style, hand make them all and takes about 10 days.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Thanks dude. Would be remiss if I didn't give appropriate props to the maker. I just showed him the dial, said stingray and left it to him. Vietnam handmade straps is the bane of the Facebook page I ordered it. They do all sorts - including any leather or style, hand make them all and takes about 10 days.


Thanks, I've seen him on Ebay. Going to give it some thought, I may find one of his straps that work with my Liberace watch, though ironically enough colors will have to be much more subdued.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Thanks, I've seen him on Ebay. Going to give it some thought, I may find one of his straps that work with my Liberace watch, though ironically enough colors will have to be much more subdued.


Does lots of normal subdued ones. Tbh tho I would only go custom for an out there strap, so many mainstream offerings cheaper for a more normal strap imho.

Oh and day 2 -


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Glad to see some original members get it, I don't think hotblack has been here long enough to ride the wave but he'll catch on someday.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Thanks, I've seen him on Ebay. Going to give it some thought, I may find one of his straps that work with my Liberace watch, though ironically enough colors will have to be much more subdued.


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> Glad to see some original members get it, I don't think hotblack has been here long enough to ride the wave but he'll catch on someday.


......don't underestimate Hotblack Ard. I think he's got it very well.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......don't underestimate Hotblack Ard. I think he's got it very well.


Is it contagious ?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Is it contagious ?


Yes. Don't share bodily fluids with him........


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes. Don't share bodily fluids with him........


Good advice 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes. Don't share bodily fluids with him........


Splendid advice. Noted.

This one watch a day thing threw up its first curveball. Am on my way to a business meeting all suited and booted and the PO39.5 is on a nato. Managed to wedge it under my ample cuff tho


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Hey Uncle Ard, since you're not so keen on watches how about you give Rusty's strap a go. You'll have the perfect fit for the girls club. :-d
> 
> I'll wait for the photo's.


ARD would probably insist on skin diving with a commando knife between his teeth to grapple skin and kill his own stingray tho


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> ARD would probably insist on skin diving with a commando knife between his teeth to grapple skin and kill his own stingray tho


In the nuddy.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> ARD would probably insist on skin diving with a commando knife between his teeth to grapple skin and kill his own stingray tho


Only a wimp would use a knife, Ard would do it (naked....) and use his teeth........


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 28/31

Seiko by day - khaki by night.









Put the Seiko on in the morning and the khaki on at bedtime. The lume works through the night.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

_I have an exit plan now._

For a while, I toyed with the idea of getting a seiko 063, I also in a moment of weakness got an sto turtle (which is now promptly sold and sent off). After the turtle, I realized, thankfully, that the 063 seiko is also just an attempt to cover something that I still feel is missing. In all honesty, there's no reason to get that seiko, I know from the get-go that it would have just been a flip anyway.

I've joined the f71 project watch initiative (the retro diver). It will be the "fun" watch to look forward to, and to keep as a memento of f71, and as something to keep around whenever I get the (inevitable) pangs for a "micro / diver / retrostyled" watch.

The straton speciale is in mail and will arrive on monday. As stated before, 90% likelihood that it will be a flip, too. I am curious to see it in the metal, nevertheless.

- - - Updated - - -

_I have an exit plan now._

Oh yes I do...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> _I have an exit plan now._
> 
> For a while, I toyed with the idea of getting a seiko 063, I also in a moment of weakness got an sto turtle (which is now promptly sold and sent off). After the turtle, I realized, thankfully, that the 063 seiko is also just an attempt to cover something that I still feel is missing. In all honesty, there's no reason to get that seiko, I know from the get-go that it would have just been a flip anyway.
> 
> ...


The f71 retro project watch will be your exit watch? But you don't know what it will end up looking like yet? ??

How does that work then. For the record I have not looked to see it so perhaps design is finalised already - if so is there a pic?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The f71 retro project watch will be your exit watch? But you don't know what it will end up looking like yet? &#55358;&#56784;&#55358;&#56616;
> 
> How does that work then. For the record I have not looked to see it so perhaps design is finalised already - if so is there a pic?


I think that Brad reviewed it recently, if we're talking about the same one.....

Looks good.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that Brad reviewed it recently, if we're talking about the same one.....
> 
> Looks good.


The f71 project watch is finalized, indeed, and Brad did review it with lots of pretty photos. Linky: https://www.watchuseek.com/f899/emperor-prototype-quick-hands-4767061.html

I have an exit plan, not an exit watch  The f71 project watch is part of the plan to alleviate cravings for microbrands/special editions/retro watches and so on.

If I were a smoker, I'd say the f71 would be my nicotine patch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> _I have an exit plan now._
> 
> For a while, I toyed with the idea of getting a seiko 063, I also in a moment of weakness got an sto turtle (which is now promptly sold and sent off). After the turtle, I realized, thankfully, that the 063 seiko is also just an attempt to cover something that I still feel is missing. In all honesty, there's no reason to get that seiko, I know from the get-go that it would have just been a flip anyway.
> 
> ...


Having a exit plan is good. But make sure you are right about it, the project watch doesn't feel special enough to suit this idea, but this is for you to judge. What will the final collection be and are you intending to have a long break from WUS?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The f71 retro project watch will be your exit watch? But you don't know what it will end up looking like yet? ??
> 
> How does that work then. For the record I have not looked to see it so perhaps design is finalised already - if so is there a pic?


Prototypes are already out there


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f899/emperor-prototype-quick-hands-4767061.html

I think that this is the watch.....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f899/emperor-prototype-quick-hands-4767061.html
> 
> I think that this is the watch.....


Yep. I subscribed to it, but then switched the equivalent project on the chinese forum (field style watch with same case), but that didn't meet enough interest. Which I'm happy with in hind sight. The concept of the f71 version was nice enough, but what grabbed my attention in the initial renders got lost somewhere over the course of the project, so I didn't join back after the f72 project got cancelled.

And then WPAC happened


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Excellent point and excellent strap, what is it?


Try here

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/nato-straps/heavy-nato/navy-heavy-nato-watch-strap/


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Trivia

When is Octopus day?

Oct. 8th

What should you wear?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Trivia
> 
> When is Octopus day?
> 
> ...


WTF USC?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Here's one if you like Halloween









a real skeleton watch.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ok I'm done

Hand made in Germany though. Be sure NOT to order.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ok I'm done


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> ok I'm done


Done with what exactly? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I now may be the only owner of a khaki with polished case back.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Epic lowball. 0 posts. Registered freshly.

How much is shipping to NL?

I can squeeze it in the price (of 379$ listed.)

I offer 325 shipped.

Dude...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Epic lowball. 0 posts. Registered freshly.
> 
> How much is shipping to NL?
> 
> ...


Why are you selling it Sinner?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have decided to sell all the stuff I have at home and only wear watches for flippin while I flip Em. 

In the ultimate act of nihilism I have taken the WISdom to an sarcastic level.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't ever sell to freshly registered low post forum members unless they offer friends and family. Way too big a chance for a scammer.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> I have decided to sell all the stuff I have at home and only wear watches for flippin while I flip Em.
> 
> In the ultimate act of nihilism I have taken the WISdom to an sarcastic level.


So you are, in effect, flipping yourself off?

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

You know it’s ok to own a watch sinner.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> So you are, in effect, flipping yourself off?
> 
> Doc Savage


Oh that's a good one.........

- - - Updated - - -



Hotblack Desiato said:


> So you are, in effect, flipping yourself off?
> 
> Doc Savage


Oh that's a good one.........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I don't ever sell to freshly registered low post forum members unless they offer friends and family. Way too big a chance for a scammer.
> 
> Doc Savage


I ask for a bank transfer........

......that soon sorts out the serious from the time wasters.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I have decided to sell all the stuff I have at home and only wear watches for flippin while I flip Em.
> 
> In the ultimate act of nihilism I have taken the WISdom to an sarcastic level.


And why prey tell?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes. Don't share bodily fluids with him........


Or clack Balls with him.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> ARD would probably insist on skin diving with a commando knife between his teeth to grapple skin and kill his own stingray tho


Yeah, but there's nothing like muscling your way to the best spot in the rapids to catch jumping 10lb salmon with your bare teeth. None of this fly fishing for guppies in an ankle deep stream wuss stuff.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> _I have an exit plan now._
> 
> For a while, I toyed with the idea of getting a seiko 063, I also in a moment of weakness got an sto turtle (which is now promptly sold and sent off). After the turtle, I realized, thankfully, that the 063 seiko is also just an attempt to cover something that I still feel is missing. In all honesty, there's no reason to get that seiko, I know from the get-go that it would have just been a flip anyway.
> 
> ...


Yes... Yes... Of course you do my friend, sounds like a perfectly reasonable plan to me. (No worries, we've seen much nuttier stuff in this nut house before. WPAC, a place of refuge from the reality of WUS where all your WPA fantasies come true.)

So you guys get all your plans, all your grails, all your exit watches ready, in the meantime "Keep your feet on the ground and keep reaching for the stars", or - just keep on buying another one.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day / watch 3. No issues so far. Normally change watches 2 times a day. Been rather pleasant just having the same watch on all day


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> I have decided to sell all the stuff I have at home and only wear watches for flippin while I flip Em.
> 
> In the ultimate act of nihilism I have taken the WISdom to an sarcastic level.


I was surprised to see it stayed on your wrist without finding a buyer for a whole month.

So does this mean one watch at a time?

An arm full of watches?

Or


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Day / watch 3. No issues so far. Normally change watches 2 times a day. Been rather pleasant just having the same watch on all day


Yeah, one all day is a stretch for you. Don't ever try the one month challenge. One guy sold the watch he was raving about all month long, another one bought the next watch to be ready on standby, now another one is going to be walking around flipping the watch on his wrist. Not good results so far. Who knows what could happen to you. Don't even think about it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Yeah, one all day is a stretch for you. Don't ever try the one month challenge. One guy sold the watch he was raving about all month long, another one bought the next watch to be ready on standby, now another one is going to be walking around flipping the watch on his wrist. Not good results so far. Who knows what could happen to you. Don't even think about it.


No fear. .


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PW, one might conclude, from your posts, that you're a bitter and cynical person. I know better, its that you like to hold up a mirror to show us the reality.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Or clack Balls with him.


Hands off my Balls.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 29/31

Really happy with the bracelet makes the seiko very satisfying all day. Also the khaki is great all night. So thin at 9.5mm looking forward to the bracelet arriving for it. While I wait I made a short tutorial about how to tell if a watch has a good quartz movement. While doing so I noticed the lume pips on the khaki are not all aligned correctly.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

The MKII has arrived. So, despite leaving for holiday this morning I managed to whip over the the shippers depot, pay the customs charges and collect it. Whipped home and adjusted the bracelet before we left......

I'm very pleased with this watch, its everything I'd expected and is a perfect exit watch. I'll be around for a bit longer on here as I've yet to sell the final watch and can't do that until I'm back from holiday.....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The MKII has arrived. So, despite leaving for holiday this morning I managed to whip over the the shippers depot, pay the customs charges and collect it. Whipped home and adjusted the bracelet before we left......
> 
> I'm very pleased with this watch, its everything I'd expected and is a perfect exit watch. I'll be around for a bit longer on here as I've yet to sell the final watch and can't do that until I'm back from holiday.....
> 
> ...


Congrats. Looks good enjoy your hols


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> The MKII has arrived. So, despite leaving for holiday this morning I managed to whip over the the shippers depot, pay the customs charges and collect it. Whipped home and adjusted the bracelet before we left......
> 
> I'm very pleased with this watch, its everything I'd expected and is a perfect exit watch. I'll be around for a bit longer on here as I've yet to sell the final watch and can't do that until I'm back from holiday.....
> 
> ...


Congrats! Glad you found your grail of sorts.

Have fun on vacay.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> PW, one might conclude, from your posts, that you're a bitter and cynical person. I know better, its that you like to hold up a mirror to show us the reality.......


My original intended role on here this year before I dropped out was to be the Reality Check Dept.. Imaginative fun is all good, but we also need to look in the mirror once in a while.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> The MKII has arrived. So, despite leaving for holiday this morning I managed to whip over the the shippers depot, pay the customs charges and collect it. Whipped home and adjusted the bracelet before we left......
> 
> I'm very pleased with this watch, its everything I'd expected and is a perfect exit watch. I'll be around for a bit longer on here as I've yet to sell the final watch and can't do that until I'm back from holiday.....
> 
> ...


Looks great! Now go on and enjoy your holiday with your new watch and forget about watches for a while, if that makes any sense.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

So on 1st Jan I had 26 watches. Currently 24 but 3 listed for sale at the moment so really it's down to 21.

Consideration now given and I think there is another step to take now, prompted by the P.O. arrival, so up for "ze chop" are 3 more. So by next week I will hopefully sell all of these...







if they sell then my goal of reducing to 18 will have been reached. I will buy another watch so one more will have to go, but given 3yrs who I was at 45 watches, 2yrs ago I was at 35 and 1yr ago it was 26 I am pretty pleased to have gone through the process (pain) of this long term cull. If there's a lesson for anyone else to take from this it would be don't rush to just firesale everything but rather tweak and consolidate over time.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> So on 1st Jan I had 26 watches. Currently 24 but 3 listed for sale at the moment so really it's down to 21.
> 
> Consideration now given and I think there is another step to take now, prompted by the P.O. arrival, so up for "ze chop" are 3 more. So by next week I will hopefully sell all of these...
> 
> ...


Wow Rusty, you've come along way! Well done......

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> So on 1st Jan I had 26 watches. Currently 24 but 3 listed for sale at the moment so really it's down to 21.
> 
> Consideration now given and I think there is another step to take now, prompted by the P.O. arrival, so up for "ze chop" are 3 more. So by next week I will hopefully sell all of these...
> 
> ...


Wow Rusty, you've come along way! Well done......


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

So I have done the One Month Challenge and while I have not received my only watch purchase for this year I know I have worn this watch for over a month at this point.
After wearing it for a month I can say that the watch never felt uncomfortable, but that might be from me not wearing any long sleeve shirts.
It may not be a very fancy watch, but with a watch this affordable and this tough looking it only makes sense.









Now would I be completely comfortable if this were my only watch to wear for the rest of my life? No.
While it wears well, the lume is great, and it is easy to read from a distance it would not be fun to wear for how few straps I had for it.
My watch strap collection is about 5% 18mm straps, 5% 22mm straps, and 90% 20mm straps.
If I had a great variety of straps for this watch then I could see this watch as being perfect for the rest of my life.









I also decided to go with my fancy a6000 for these shots with a 25mm f/1.8.
I originally tried to take the same shots with a 50mm f/1.1, but the shots didn't turn out too well.
I'm not up to EL_Geek/uvalaw2005 levels of photography, but I hope to be at their level one day.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Wow Rusty, you've come along way! Well done......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Wow Rusty, you've come along way! Well done......


Not listed them all or sold them yet, but I'm committed. Watch box looks empty!!! Quick pic of death row


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not listed them all or sold them yet, but I'm committed. Watch box looks empty!!! Quick pic of death row


Death row usually has a long time associated with it and the potential for a reprieve......?!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> So I have done the One Month Challenge and while I have not received my only watch purchase for this year I know I have worn this watch for over a month at this point.
> After wearing it for a month I can say that the watch never felt uncomfortable, but that might be from me not wearing any long sleeve shirts.
> It may not be a very fancy watch, but with a watch this affordable and this tough looking it only makes sense.
> 
> ...


So it's definitely a keeper and you just need to treat it to some straps and it'll be a marriage made in heaven...... :-!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So it's definitely a keeper and you just need to treat it to some straps and it'll be a marriage made in heaven...... :-!


Exactly! Although I think it is a keeper for a similar reason my Rolex Date is a keeper.
It was also the watch I wore everyday of my first job. Even though my Hamilton Field was my first, I always worried about it getting wet.
And hearing about how the SKX007 was a must have for any aspiring WIS I just had to know if the watch deserved such high praise.

I also forgot to mention the accuracy! For the one month I wore it I only adjusted the time twice.
I'm not super picky about accuracy, but as long as the watch is accurate within a minute or two I'm good to go.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I think that my SBDC051 will be for death row (I like that phrase Rusty.....) when I'm back and the mini Turtle will become the beater......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh and I forgot to mention that I saw a 12 year old boy (guessing the age....) wearing a gold datejust lookalike today, did not expect that......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Death row usually has a long time associated with it and the potential for a reprieve......?!


No they are now condemned. Watches are in the boxes. No longer visible - out of sight out of mind


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> No they are now condemned. Watches are in the boxes. No longer visible - out of right out of mind


I've got several in that state. No reprieve, no last minute call from the governor. The execution will move forward.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day 4







ok I'm an hour before midnight but I'll wake with it on


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Here's the last day of the four weeks wearing the Black Rock. About halfway through I changed the strap, so I hope it still counts. This has been a good experience, especially in proving an all black watch would be a long-term keeper.

Tomorrow I'll start the next challenge of going through every watch, one day at a time. I still think we should all post them every day in this new challenge.










Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> No they are now condemned. Watches are in the boxes. No longer visible - out of sight out of mind


All I want to know is did they get a fair trial?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> All I want to know is did they get a fair trial?


More like a lynch mob.

Although I've owned them for quite a good number of months. Great watches but then lots of watches are great watches. Just wanted numbers down further.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> All I want to know is did they get a fair trial?


They definitely got a fair shake. And now they are to be summarily executed 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> More like a lynch mob.
> 
> Although I've owned them for quite a good number of months. Great watches but then lots of watches are great watches. Just wanted numbers down further.


What are you aiming for then Rusty in numbers? I was quite surprised to see them up for sale tbh.....

- - - Updated - - -



RustyBin5 said:


> More like a lynch mob.
> 
> Although I've owned them for quite a good number of months. Great watches but then lots of watches are great watches. Just wanted numbers down further.


What are you aiming for then Rusty in numbers? I was quite surprised to see them up for sale tbh.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What are you aiming for then Rusty in numbers? I was quite surprised to see them up for sale tbh.....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What are you aiming for then Rusty in numbers? I was quite surprised to see them up for sale tbh.....


Well I'm not a watch snob - I didn't start out aspiring for expensive watches, but somewhere along the way I turned into a serial flipper. I seemed to be quite good at sniffing out a bargain and rarely if ever lost money if/when I sold. But I always put the money back into the watches, so I ended up with a ridiculous number of them. Then the first cull of 5 happened to buy 1. Got a Black Bay Red and owned net 4 less watches. Been repeating ever since.

It's kind of been a natural journey and with recent large (for me) purchases at full RRP from an AD, it was a statement. It said I was not buying to ensure I wouldnt lose if I sold it in the future. To be honest I've only been buying because I like them for around 18 months. I haven't even considered resale prices on any acquisitions over the last 18 months which suggests a phase has ended.

To answer your question I think around 18 is where I want to be - and is where I will be if these sell.

I understand your surprise but when it comes to making a decision to sell I'm pretty good at severing any emotional attachment and just going ahead and doing it. Of the 6 - the 2 I am slightly unsure about are the steinhart O1R (wouldn't raise much in cash terms and just the perfect beater), and the Fortis (unique looks and colours, and actually quite a complicated watch - but ultimately very thick and too big for me in height.)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that my SBDC051 will be for death row (I like that phrase Rusty.....) when I'm back and the mini Turtle will become the beater......


You've come as far as anyone Hornet. I think taking a month or two to enjoy what you have and not selling anything further would be wise. You are under control just now and the MKII is a shift in the sands. Let that sink in for a while. With it and the Oris you own 2 pretty expensive watches. Nothing wrong with keeping the other beaters.

This is WIS so you WILL get an urge to buy something else. Maybe not tomorrow but at some point. I'd keep your others till that happens.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Well tomorrow I'll start the one watch per day challenge, and I should say I'm feeling some resistance towards it somehow. Should be interesting to see where that's coming from. 
Since I got the Hammy I am getting the feeling I could cull the collection even further, having the hammy as a daily wearer. I probably should reserve judgement till post honeymoon phase, though I could see the Hammy as my daily watch; the Union for special occasions; the G-shock as a beater - as a basic 3 watch collection.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Fantastic first day on holiday, morning and lunch on the beach, sand castles and body boarding and the a walk along the coast for ice-creams. And beautiful skies to boot.....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Fantastic first day on holiday, morning and lunch on the beach, sand castles and body boarding and the a walk along the coast for ice-creams. And beautiful skies to boot.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stuff


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Fantastic first day on holiday, morning and lunch on the beach, sand castles and body boarding and the a walk along the coast for ice-creams. And beautiful skies to boot.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Evening changeover for day 5







just has notification hotblack praising a seller - I think we might need to bash something...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Evening changeover for day 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......hmmmmmm


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Calling Hotblack to the WPAC headmasters office..........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Just keeping an eye on the pilgrims sir


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Evening changeover for day 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good eye. That was a bit of a belated post on my part. This was for a Prometheus Poseidon deep diver meteorite - part of the 5 for 3 deal I mentioned here a couple of weeks ago.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Here it is:










Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok soldier good work
That'll be all 
.♀


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 1


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just keeping an eye on the pilgrims sir


Someone has to...... |>



Hotblack Desiato said:


> Good eye. That was a bit of a belated post on my part. This was for a Prometheus Poseidon deep diver meteorite - part of the 5 for 3 deal I mentioned here a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Doc Savage


OK I'll put the whip away then...... ;-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Morning shot of day 5 officially


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Here we are - 3/4 through the year. I have traded up twice (one in, one out and one in, two out) and bought two (well, one a 2018 limited release and the other, a hard-to-find vintage gem).

Gonna sign up again for the remaining 1/4. Rules 1-3.

As half my collection isn't made up of "affordables", I shouldn't post a group shot.

Is there a challenge going on?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Here we are - 3/4 through the year. I have traded up twice (one in, one out and one in, two out) and bought two (well, one a 2018 limited release and the other, a hard-to-find vintage gem).
> 
> Gonna sign up again for the remaining 1/4. Rules 1-3.
> 
> ...


Just wearing a different watch each day till you're through your collection so they all get worn.

What do you mean re no group shot - I'm confused by that?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Got a feeling this cull is going to take some time to sell them all. We will see.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Here we are - 3/4 through the year. I have traded up twice (one in, one out and one in, two out) and bought two (well, one a 2018 limited release and the other, a hard-to-find vintage gem).
> 
> Gonna sign up again for the remaining 1/4. Rules 1-3.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with a SOTC photo with non-affordables in it. This thread is in F71 simply because that's where the majority of us are comfortable. Can you imagine the reception this would have got in f2?!

- - - Updated - - -



blackdot said:


> Here we are - 3/4 through the year. I have traded up twice (one in, one out and one in, two out) and bought two (well, one a 2018 limited release and the other, a hard-to-find vintage gem).
> 
> Gonna sign up again for the remaining 1/4. Rules 1-3.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with a SOTC photo with non-affordables in it. This thread is in F71 simply because that's where the majority of us are comfortable. Can you imagine the reception this would have got in f2?!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Here we are - 3/4 through the year. I have traded up twice (one in, one out and one in, two out) and bought two (well, one a 2018 limited release and the other, a hard-to-find vintage gem).
> 
> Gonna sign up again for the remaining 1/4. Rules 1-3.
> 
> ...


I would be very interested in your take on things tbh. The average cost of my watches has gone from £500 to around £2.5k so would be keen to hear if your thought processes are different and what your overall goals are. Be nice to see your watches too obviously.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 31/31

Could certainly go longer with this Seiko









Especially now that it is on the bracelet where it will stay. Accuracy is about -1 sec per week though it seems to have remained at -4 sec for the last several days of this month's timing period.









Now I have an incoming wave cepter which will make it a four watch collection and I will try to abstain from WUS for one week.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just wearing a different watch each day till you're through your collection so they all get worn.


Sign me up.



Hornet99 said:


> Nothing wrong with a SOTC photo with non-affordables in it. This thread is in F71 simply because that's where the majority of us are comfortable. Can you imagine the reception this would have got in f2?!


That was fun, imagining it. A couple of my watches are with the watchmaker. I'll post when they're back.



RustyBin5 said:


> I would be very interested in your take on things tbh. The average cost of my watches has gone from £500 to around £2.5k so would be keen to hear if your thought processes are different and what your overall goals are. Be nice to see your watches too obviously.


Prompted reflection. I'll sort out my thoughts in the shower and report in a bit.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Slight update:

The 10% happened. Straton Speciale stays. It's quite impressive in the metal, far far better than expected. Absolutely de-thrones the autodromo prototipo Redman, imo.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Let me get a grip of things around here.

Is there a challenge on?

I have no watches in the box unless you count the ones for sale. What now?!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Day 31/31
> 
> Could certainly go longer with this Seiko
> 
> ...


Good stuff USC. Sounds promising


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Last day of my watch fast, and I think I've decided to keep my Blumo. It's a beast but I feel like I could use one of those in my collection, and I sure do like looking at that dial. May reassess in a year if I haven't worn it much but for now it gets a death row reprieve.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Let me get a grip of things around here.
> 
> Is there a challenge on?
> 
> I have no watches in the box unless you count the ones for sale. What now?!


Bye


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Last day of my watch fast, and I think I've decided to keep my Blumo. It's a beast but I feel like I could use one of those in my collection, and I sure do like looking at that dial. May reassess in a year if I haven't worn it much but for now it gets a death row reprieve.


It's a helluva watch. I thought my mm300 might be for the chop but something good about having a beast in the collection.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Last day of my watch fast, and I think I've decided to keep my Blumo. It's a beast but I feel like I could use one of those in my collection, and I sure do like looking at that dial. May reassess in a year if I haven't worn it much but for now it gets a death row reprieve.


For a moment I thought you'd waxed your thighs till I realized that was the arm of a chair ??


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

You will not get rid of me so easy.

I got this as a gift from a dear friend few days ago. I helped him aquire few watches since he is afraid of buying online.

Still unsure how to react. He has a weird sense of humor. I recall we talked how I dont like Sub homage watches and Invicta.. So he gave me a Invicta Sub homage

Well played sir. Well played.

Actually... Watch is nice. It is NH35 run and surprisingly well built..


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's a helluva watch. I thought my mm300 might be for the chop but something good about having a beast in the collection.


For sure! I think the MM300 is the only watch I'd look to replace the Blumo with, and as prices on them are currently nanners, I'll likely stick to what I got.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> For a moment I thought you'd waxed your thighs till I realized that was the arm of a chair ??


What has been seen cant be unseen.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Well - commitment made


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Slight update:
> 
> The 10% happened. Straton Speciale stays. It's quite impressive in the metal, far far better than expected. Absolutely de-thrones the autodromo prototipo Redman, imo.


Let's see some pics then.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Let me get a grip of things around here.
> 
> Is there a challenge on?
> 
> I have no watches in the box unless you count the ones for sale. What now?!


Didn't you have a G Shock? Wear that and pretend it's a different watch each morning.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Didn't you have a G Shock? Wear that and pretend it's a different watch each morning.......


It is at my friend. Who is currently in South Chinese sea.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

On to our new challenge, Day 1. Certina DS First chrono/diver (dirty, nasty quartz):









Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> It is at my friend. Who is currently in South Chinese sea.


It's waterproof - all good. They sending a boat for him before the sharks get him?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> On to our new challenge, Day 1. Certina DS First chrono/diver (dirty, nasty quartz):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that lovely clean lines and suits the mesh superbly


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> For a moment I thought you'd waxed your thighs till I realized that was the arm of a chair ??


Very tanned legs.......

........almost like leather.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> You will not get rid of me so easy.
> 
> I got this as a gift from a dear friend few days ago. I helped him aquire few watches since he is afraid of buying online.
> 
> ...


Of course it was a gift from a friend.

Never heard that one before.

It's OK Sinner you can admit the truth, you're amongst friends, this is your safe place.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well - commitment made


Wow Rusty, you're really going for it. Well done.

......what ya gonna do with all the money?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Of course it was a gift from a friend.
> 
> Never heard that one before.
> 
> It's OK Sinner you can admit the truth, you're amongst friends, this is your safe place.


Cmon. You really think that I would buy Invicta Sub? For what purpose?

Flippin? Admiring Sub?

I always gave hell to you and Rusty for wearing homages.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Wow Rusty, you're really going for it. Well done.
> 
> ......what ya gonna do with all the money?


Buy an Invicta

For a Croatian friend


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Cmon. You really think that I would buy Invicta Sub? For what purpose?
> 
> Flippin? Admiring Sub?
> 
> I always gave hell to you and Rusty for wearing homages.


Yes and you gave us hell cause you were jealous.......

- - - Updated - - -



sinner777 said:


> Cmon. You really think that I would buy Invicta Sub? For what purpose?
> 
> Flippin? Admiring Sub?
> 
> I always gave hell to you and Rusty for wearing homages.


Yes and you gave us hell cause you were jealous.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Buy an Invicta
> 
> For a Croatian friend


What about the other 99% of the money?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

So.. Either I join the challenge and wear watches for flippin or I wear Invicta and various Casios and crappy watches I have at home.

Both mean I will show crappy watches for next few days.

So... Todays wear was Seiko 7f39.

A Moonphase pointer day/date independently set 24 hr subdial two tone ultrathin goudy 90s thingie.

And yes.. It has two crowns and a pusher.

If it reminds you of something, Rusty has similar Glashutte


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Buy an Invicta
> 
> For a Croatian friend


Unless it is 50 mm gold plated and diamond encrusted chronograph, dont bother.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> So.. Either I join the challenge and wear watches for flippin or I wear Invicta and various Casios and crappy watches I have at home.
> 
> Both mean I will show crappy watches for next few days.
> 
> ...


You don't have to join the challenge Sinner. It's more aimed at those with collections where you'd not have gone through all your watches before the end of the week.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> So.. Either I join the challenge and wear watches for flippin or I wear Invicta and various Casios and crappy watches I have at home.
> 
> Both mean I will show crappy watches for next few days.
> 
> ...


It's the moonmoon that has similar layout . The GO isn't a moonphase. Keep up ?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh sorry.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Oh sorry.


So day 6 choice for me







thanks for inspiring it sinner.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> So day 6 choice for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 1 - ONE - UNO - Un - AON per day... Slow down!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> It's 1 - ONE - UNO - Un - AON per day... Slow down!


I have been doing one a day. I change at 9pm for the following day


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Seems like everyone is done with the Month Challenge, so what's the verdict for future reference? Is this a worthwhile tool for future members in need? How was it useful or not? It's quite a stretch for some in terms of one watch to wear.

From my own prior experience and some observations here it seems this is a means to get well acquainted with a watch for an in depth evaluation, not only do various attributes, positive, negative and neutral stand out during the course of time but the emphases on any one point will likely diminishes in time to allow for an overall more balanced view and evaluation. In addition, it seems to be a long enough period to cause us to evaluate where it fits in our collection and to decide if it is something we rather keep or discard.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I have been doing one a day. I change at 9pm for the following day


Good, just checking, your last post post for watch for the day was 23hrs before, antsy. Others may need to be prodded to change depending where they're coming from.

I'm skipping it, may try another time with my quartz depending on feed back from the guinea pigs, lol. Winding and setting the time everyday with autos is too much for me, as in out of the question.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Seems like everyone is done with the Month Challenge, so what's the verdict for future reference? Is this a worthwhile tool for future members in need? How was it useful or not? It's quite a stretch for some in terms of one watch to wear.
> 
> From my own prior experience and some observations here it seems this is a means to get well acquainted with a watch for an in depth evaluation, not only do various attributes, positive, negative and neutral stand out during the course of time but the emphases on any one point will likely diminishes in time to allow for an overall more balanced view and evaluation. In addition, it seems to be a long enough period to cause us to evaluate where it fits in our collection and to decide if it is something we rather keep or discard.


I didn't participate. To have relevant data/feelings arising from it you have to do it each watch. If you have 12 watches it would take you a year and I doubt anyone would stick to that tbh. Wearing all your watches in a short period lets you trial them all and could lead to some consolidation / comparisons so I prefer that .


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I didn't participate. To have relevant data/feelings arising from it you have to do it each watch. If you have 12 watches it would take you a year and I doubt anyone would stick to that tbh. Wearing all your watches in a short period lets you trial them all and could lead to some consolidation / comparisons so I prefer that .


I agree to a certain extent, I still think it's useful in terms of evaluating a "certain" watch that may need some clarity. The problem I see with using a run through the collection in terms of evaluating any one watch, as opposed to styles and the like, is that it just isn't long enough even with a couple of run through's for a proper evaluation for any particular watch, either in terms of rational analysis or feelings. Can lead to quick turnovers, not good for abstinence or for the creation of a solid long term collection, not to speak of regrets.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I agree to a certain extent, I still think it's useful in terms of evaluating a "certain" watch that may need some clarity. The problem I see with using a run through the collection in terms of evaluating any one watch, as opposed to styles and the like, is that it just isn't long enough even with a couple of run through's for a proper evaluation for any particular watch, either in terms of rational analysis or feelings. Can lead to quick turnovers, not good for abstinence or for the creation of a solid long term collection, not to speak of regrets.


Yup agreed. Just impractical for collection but great for single watch evaluation 

Funny thing with the one-a-day challenge...... I find I'm looking forward to wearing the Tudor gmt (day 1) again already.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

So, Rusty, here's a breakdown.

Sub-$1K
Squale Medium × 2

$1K-3K
Heuer Carrera (re-issue)
Tudor Sub
Nomos Minimatik
GS 8J

$3K+
Heuer Carrera (real deal)
Zenith A386
Gubelin V72
Ω Speedy '57 Trilogy

I have left out my birth year watch and a hand-me-down from Dad.

Conventional WISdom says that $1K-$3K+ is the dead zone, where poor suckers get hoodwinked by clever marketing into overpaying for ordinary movements. But, it's where the homages end and the sporting icons start - a mint Speedy Pro, Carrera re-issue or OP, for example. The movements, while ordinary, are not always available at a lower price point. The Lemania 1873 is hard to find under $1K, and the Nomos and GS are in-house. IMO, this price bracket is where the best value is. 

I don't own a modern, high-end watch. All my $3K+ pieces are vintage - with the exception of the Speedy '57 Trilogy, a stand in for the Speedy CK 2915-1 that fetches 60 times its retail price. If you're still curious, I could explain the vintage collector's mentality, or at least, mine. 

However, I am thinking about trading up from the GS to a time-only ALS to experience the pinnacle of watchmaking and finishing......


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Day 1 of 11 - the one that gets worn the most


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> I like that lovely clean lines and suits the mesh superbly


Thanks. I bought it for the unique chrono. The diver part was pure bonus 



RustyBin5 said:


> Buy an Invicta
> 
> For a Croatian friend


Bwahahahaha best post of the day!

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay.

Day 2.

Buran Poljot 3105 Pilot


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Day 1 of 11 - the one that gets worn the most


Lovely - is that a 75090 or 79090?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> So, Rusty, here's a breakdown.
> 
> Sub-$1K
> Squale Medium × 2
> ...


I find the 2-3k zone is where the best trade off between value and quality lies. From 3-8k yes there's an increase in quality but it's not in proportion to the price increase imho. Lovely collection you have bud. And of course I'm drawn to your Tudor albeit not if it's the 36mm


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Day 2.
> 
> Buran Poljot 3105 Pilot


I like that!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 2


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> *I find the 2-3k zone is where the best trade off between value and quality lies.* From 3-8k yes there's an increase in quality but it's not in proportion to the price increase imho. Lovely collection you have bud. And of course I'm drawn to your Tudor albeit not if it's the 36mm


Yup.

It's the 36mm and fits my 6" wrists great!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Yup.
> 
> It's the 36mm and fits my 6" wrists great!


I can imagine that's a perfect fit. I've come to the realisation that anything over 40mn, for me, is just too big. 39mm is just about perfect on my 7" wrist.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Seiko mini turtle doing the beater duty today......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I find the 2-3k zone is where the best trade off between value and quality lies. From 3-8k yes there's an increase in quality but it's not in proportion to the price increase imho. Lovely collection you have *bud*. And of course I'm drawn to your Tudor albeit not if it's the 36mm


Not that it matters but I think blackdot may be a she. Lovely collection of watches, btw, blackdot.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I can imagine that's a perfect fit. I've come to the realisation that anything over 40mn, for me, is just too big. 39mm is just about perfect on my 7" wrist.....


36 is quite small. On a 7" wrist it would feel small. Specially on a bezelled watch which makes the dial even smaller. On 6" I imagine it's perfection


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Not that it matters but I think blackdot may be a she. Lovely collection of watches, btw, blackdot.


Bud is a non gender term and yes I know she's a woman


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Day 2


Clean up that desk! 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 2 for me. Prometheus Poseidon meteorite:










Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Clean up that desk!
> 
> Doc Savage


 was aware as soon as I took that pic


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> 36 is quite small. On a 7" wrist it would feel small. Specially on a bezelled watch which makes the dial even smaller. On 6" I imagine it's perfection


I think that my Eterna is 36mm and is does feel tiny........


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Clean up that desk!
> 
> Doc Savage


That's nothing, I can still see desk!

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Seal spotting today and daughter wasn't sick on a boat trip. Successful day out....... 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jammybstard said:


> That's nothing, I can still see desk!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


Hello.......

.......lurker or new member?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

blackdot said:


> So, Rusty, here's a breakdown.
> 
> Sub-$1K
> Squale Medium × 2
> ...


Blimey, b, this is serious coin!
Which ones really thrill you?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

My 9pm change for day 7


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Need some bashing and more importantly would appreciate some knowledgeable feedback on this Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 that I've been contemplating for some time. I am rather ambivalent on this one and wide open to persuasion.

It has the STP 1-11 movement, from what I've read it apparently had some issues in the past but now appear to be sorted out. Mineral glass bezel that seems to hold up pretty well and easy to clean up light scratches. Sapphire crystal, good lume, 200m. Lugs appear longer than I prefer but they are rather slim which makes it more acceptable to me.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Need some bashing and more importantly would appreciate some knowledgeable feedback on this Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 that I've been contemplating for some time. I am rather ambivalent on this one and wide open to persuasion.
> 
> It has the STP 1-11 movement, from what I've read it apparently had some issues in the past but now appear to be sorted out. Mineral glass bezel that seems to hold up pretty well and easy to clean up light scratches. Sapphire crystal, good lume, 200m. Lugs appear longer than I prefer but they are rather slim which makes it more acceptable to me.
> 
> View attachment 13413473


If you are ambivalent to it then you already know buying it would be a mistake. If it doesn't light you up at the buying stage then why buy it? Not much of a bash but I think it's sufficient reason to walk past the watch.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> If you are ambivalent to it then you already know buying it would be a mistake. If it doesn't light you up at the buying stage then why buy it? Not much of a bash but I think it's sufficient reason to walk past the watch.


Good point, but I do like it. It's not one of the crowd favorites here so there's not a wide selection of reviews, that and the mixed opinions about the Swatch group in general has me seeking out further input. That's my main area of concern. Zodiac is a small division and not well marketed it seems.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Day two of the wearing a different each day challenge. Wore my STO turtle yesterday but forgot to snap a picture. Today is a Citizen that was a gift a few years ago. :]










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Cull officially under way. First one sold


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Need some bashing and more importantly would appreciate some knowledgeable feedback on this Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 that I've been contemplating for some time. I am rather ambivalent on this one and wide open to persuasion.
> 
> It has the STP 1-11 movement, from what I've read it apparently had some issues in the past but now appear to be sorted out. Mineral glass bezel that seems to hold up pretty well and easy to clean up light scratches. Sapphire crystal, good lume, 200m. Lugs appear longer than I prefer but they are rather slim which makes it more acceptable to me.
> 
> View attachment 13413473


The narrowness of the lugs makes it look streamlined and pictures, but once it's on your wrist, I think it will really overwhelmed. But looks like that, they're going to overhang most people's wrists and just book a little off.

As far as color matching goes, I don't think green and silver ever looks great together. Green dial with a gold or even our bronze case looks good, but not so with silver or stainless steel.

Doc Savage


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I can imagine that's a perfect fit. I've come to the realisation that anything over 40mn, for me, is just too big. 39mm is just about perfect on my 7" wrist.....


The Speedy and El Primero are both 38mm and right on the cusp of being too large.











OhDark30 said:


> Blimey, b, this is serious coin!
> Which ones really thrill you?


Vintage, for the adrenaline - a rush when I find them and a rush whenever I wear them.

But, the ones that properly feel "mine" are the Squales, Carrera re-issue, Sub and Minimatik. My trusty companions.

I just look after the oldies.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

blackdot said:


> Vintage, for the adrenaline - a rush when I find them and a rush whenever I wear them.
> 
> But, the ones that properly feel "mine" are the Squales, Carrera re-issue, Sub and Minimatik. My trusty companions.
> 
> I just look after the oldies.


I'm with you on the adrenaline of tracking down good vintage!

And yes, there is a bit of the Patek Philippe thing of 'looking after it for future generations'


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The narrowness of the lugs makes it look streamlined and pictures, but once it's on your wrist, I think it will really overwhelmed. But looks like that, they're going to overhang most people's wrists and just book a little off.
> 
> As far as color matching goes, I don't think green and silver ever looks great together. Green dial with a gold or even our bronze case looks good, but not so with silver or stainless steel.
> 
> Doc Savage


I don't think the lugs will overhang on my wrist, dial is only 40mm. I would likely wear mostly on a strap but I just don't like those long pointy lugs. Interesting comment about green, it is a a very dark fir tree green, and they do have all kinds of funky color combo's. I'll hold off and see what else I can spot. Would really like to see one in person but this is one of those hard to find in a brick and mortar shop. Recently went to a Fossil shop but they don't have them, will look around some more.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Need some bashing
> 
> View attachment 13413473


No problem.

Hands are terrible, they look clunky and unrefined, especially when pointing at the bigger markers. Can't stand the partially lumed markers. Lugs are too long. Green dial looks kinda cheap.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

blackdot said:


> Day 1 of 11 - the one that gets worn the most


Blimey! Is it weird that I've never wanted a Rolex Sub but am developing a real obsession with the Tudor versions? Great piece!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Day three. OM.

Nuff said.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Need some bashing and more importantly would appreciate some knowledgeable feedback on this Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 that I've been contemplating for some time. I am rather ambivalent on this one and wide open to persuasion.
> 
> It has the STP 1-11 movement, from what I've read it apparently had some issues in the past but now appear to be sorted out. Mineral glass bezel that seems to hold up pretty well and easy to clean up light scratches. Sapphire crystal, good lume, 200m. Lugs appear longer than I prefer but they are rather slim which makes it more acceptable to me.
> 
> View attachment 13413473


Considering the amount of advice you dish out to us PW I'd have thought you'd be able to self-medicate on this one?!

The Zodiac brand is interesting but I'm not sure you've picked the best model or colour scheme to be interested in to start with and I'd go back to the WPAC basics and ask why do you need another watch? What are you going to sell to make room for it?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Day three. OM.
> 
> Nuff said.


Iconic - keep it


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Blimey! Is it weird that I've never wanted a Rolex Sub but am developing a real obsession with the Tudor versions? Great piece!


Stop looking at them and move on immediately. You'll only regret it.......

.......they look fantastic, but considering the price that put me off straight away.

Interesting thought, with Rolex artificially restricting supply of steel sports watches and moving Rolex further up the luxury segment, would we expect to see Tudor re-release the sub to fill the gap in the market or would that be too much competition for the Rolex sub?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 3


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Stop looking at them and move on immediately. You'll only regret it.......
> 
> .......they look fantastic, but considering the price that put me off straight away.
> 
> Interesting thought, with Rolex artificially restricting supply of steel sports watches and moving Rolex further up the luxury segment, would we expect to see Tudor re-release the sub to fill the gap in the market or would that be too much competition for the Rolex sub?


Price of the 36mm Tudor is not that high. Around half the price of the 40mm ones. They might re-release but not yet I don't think.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Changed the stingray for a more mainstream nato for today


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Price of the 36mm Tudor is not that high. Around half the price of the 40mm ones. They might re-release but not yet I don't think.


I was thinking of the prices for the 40mm versions.......


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

hello there

I have been suffering from temptation in the last few days, longing for a Sinn 104 ST Sa A. I have seen one at a good price and was thinking of dumping my Laco and putting this one in its place. I do not want to fall into any more compulsive buying as I have been relatively good this year. Please help.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Repeated post. Apologies


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

columela said:


> hello there
> 
> I have been suffering from temptation in the last few days, longing for a Sinn 104 ST Sa A. I have seen one at a good price and was thinking of dumping my Laco and putting this one in its place. I do not want to fall into any more compulsive buying as I have been relatively good this year. Please help.


Tricky one. I owned this for a good while. Best watch I owned and never wore. Styling great, build quality great, timekeeping great, wore great, just never got on the wrist. How's your year been so far? I do think it's a better piece than the laco tbh. For me it looked better in pics than on the wrist - great functional watch but lacked any personality ? Dunno


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello thank you for the reply. I might start to consider the SINN a long term goal, so I need to sell a few things first and then start saving for it if I really want to have one.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

columela said:


> Hello thank you for the reply. I might start to consider the SINN a long term goal, so I need to sell a few things first and then start saving for it if I really want to have one.


Sounds smart


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

columela said:


> hello there
> 
> I have been suffering from temptation in the last few days, longing for a Sinn 104 ST Sa A. I have seen one at a good price and was thinking of dumping my Laco and putting this one in its place. I do not want to fall into any more compulsive buying as I have been relatively good this year. Please help.


I've owned the 104 in white.







It's a great size, wears very comfortably and might be the most photogenic piece I've ever owned, a real beauty in pictures.

It's also very finely polished to the point of being too dressy, for me anyway. The white dial likely contributed to this but I didn't wear it all that often because of the high shine and bling effect.

I didn't care for the captive bezel either, it's kinda mushy feeling and felt cheap to me. I know why it was designed that way I just didn't like it.

Sinn is known for the technology in their watches, tegimented steel, Argon gas, etc. but this watch has none of this. It's a fairly basic stainless steel case with a basic Sellita 200 movement. It's Sinn's entry level piece and feels like it, certainly nothing special, IMO.

It was sold as part of a major cull and I don't miss it, it looks great in pictures but like Rusty said it's kinda meh IRL.

The Laco watches are underrated, IMO. The case work is much better than most others at a similar price point. I had the quartz, B dial and it was nicer than some I paid double for. It was way too big to wear comfortably and it's long gone but I've thought about another Laco in the 40mm range.








Welcome and good luck.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you for your advice
Cheers


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Interesting thought, with Rolex artificially restricting supply of steel sports watches and moving Rolex further up the luxury segment, would we expect to see Tudor re-release the sub to fill the gap in the market or would that be too much competition for the Rolex sub?


While I suspect they would make a mint bringing back the Subs, I also feel like it wouldn't necessarily fit in with Tudor's current brand positioning. The BB GMT obviously filled a place in the line-up as a poor man's Rolex GMT (you know, the kind of poor man with a few grand in the bank to spend on a watch) I also feel like the whole point of Rolex limiting the steel sports models is to create a frenzy around them and justify their outlandish price. Having an almost as good alternative with the same aesthetics would not only undercut that, but could potentially take a bite out of the Black Bay sales.

I could be totally wrong about all of that, but I currently feel like it's kind of unlikely.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 3 on the collection.









Doc Savage


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

I kinda think that the BB58 pretty much is the Tudor equivalent to the basic rolex sub.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> I kinda think that the BB58 pretty much is the Tudor equivalent to the basic rolex sub.


Agreec


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> Let's see some pics then.......


Mkay.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

columela said:


> hello there
> 
> I have been suffering from temptation in the last few days, longing for a Sinn 104 ST Sa A. I have seen one at a good price and was thinking of dumping my Laco and putting this one in its place. I do not want to fall into any more compulsive buying as I have been relatively good this year. Please help.


Hello Columela and welcome to WPAC.

I can't remember whether you've been posting in this thread before, but I'll assume that you haven't, so what would be a good start is to let us know about your current collection and what (and how many.....) you've been buying lately? Also a SOTC pic is always useful to help us judge where you are and how best to dissuade you from wasting more of your hard earned cash frivolously...... :-!

.....as a starter for 10 I'd do the following:

1. Look seriously at what you have already and ask why you need another watch
2. Work out what you would need to sell to afford this 
3. Give it the 1 month treatment, keep on researching, reading and looking at the watch for at least a month, when a month is up see how you feel. If still undecided wait another month.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> While I suspect they would make a mint bringing back the Subs, I also feel like it wouldn't necessarily fit in with Tudor's current brand positioning. The BB GMT obviously filled a place in the line-up as a poor man's Rolex GMT (you know, the kind of poor man with a few grand in the bank to spend on a watch) I also feel like the whole point of Rolex limiting the steel sports models is to create a frenzy around them and justify their outlandish price. Having an almost as good alternative with the same aesthetics would not only undercut that, but could potentially take a bite out of the Black Bay sales.
> 
> I could be totally wrong about all of that, but I currently feel like it's kind of unlikely.


Well, we can predict all we like can't we? But you can bet that they'll be cleverly manipulating the market and the buyers to their own ends.......

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/why-some-watches-rolex-patek-philippe-impossible-retail/

This is all a bit first world problem-is, but it's still interesting.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Day 3 on the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the same watch that was used in the film Interstellar? Always loved this one.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Mkay.
> 
> View attachment 13415535
> 
> ...


Second photo didn't come through.....

Edit: OK I can see it now.

......don't be shy with it!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Apologies for the wet leg in shot, but glorious, glorious day at the beach. Even went in the water (UK costal waters btw) and swam, got the daughter in as well and we did more body boarding......










.....life doesn't get much better than that.

Oh, hold on yes it does......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Apologies for the wet leg in shot, but glorious, glorious day at the beach. Even went in the water (UK costal waters btw) and swam, got the daughter in as well and we did more body boarding......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cmon. One watch a day - you changed watches!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day 8 -







this changing my watch at 9.15 already feels like a habit. Shows how easy it is to get into a habit .....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Cmon. One watch a day - you changed watches!


I'm not playing Rusty. I've got three watches with me on hols and I'm not wearing the MKII or the Oris to the beach when I've got a beater for that. Anyway, I don't have sufficient watches to even make a weeks rotation.......

......the challenge ain't for me fella, it's for those with more watches! b-) ;-)


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, we can predict all we like can't we? But you can bet that they'll be cleverly manipulating the market and the buyers to their own ends.......
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/why-some-watches-rolex-patek-philippe-impossible-retail/
> 
> This is all a bit first world problem-is, but it's still interesting.......


For sure, I'm super fascinated by Rolex going all veblen goods with their pricing. On the one hand it's utterly bananas to charge what they do for their basic three hand models etc, on the other not only will people pay those prices but they'll hold most of the value on the secondary market. So in that sense, they're actually worth what they charge, barring some massive crash in the market for them.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> For sure, I'm super fascinated by Rolex going all veblen goods with their pricing. On the one hand it's utterly bananas to charge what they do for their basic three hand models etc, on the other not only will people pay those prices but they'll hold most of the value on the secondary market. So in that sense, they're actually worth what they charge, barring some massive crash in the market for them.


Aside from any moral or ethical issues with what they do, there is just something rather distasteful about it; OK luxury goods are luxury goods and they cost a pretty penny to buy, but the manipulation of the buyers/market just is yuck to me personally.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Aside from any moral or ethical issues with what they do, there is just something rather distasteful about it; OK luxury goods are luxury goods and they cost a pretty penny to buy, but the manipulation of the buyers/market just is yuck to me personally.......


+1

Although it is what it is, and will remain so for some time sadly


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Aside from any moral or ethical issues with what they do, there is just something rather distasteful about it; OK luxury goods are luxury goods and they cost a pretty penny to buy, but the manipulation of the buyers/market just is yuck to me personally.......


Yeah, it seems weirdly counterintuitive to me. You buy a Rolex when your phone can tell the time way more accurately because of the idea of luxury, and of the experience associated with it. Rolex as a brand are basically synonymous with luxury watches, but what's luxurious about having to grovel for the privilege of buying a watch?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Considering the amount of advice you dish out to us PW I'd have thought you'd be able to self-medicate on this one?!
> 
> The Zodiac brand is interesting but I'm not sure you've picked the best model or colour scheme to be interested in to start with and I'd go back to the WPAC basics and ask why do you need another watch? What are you going to sell to make room for it?


Let's just say it's not advisable to have yourself for a client. Oh, what the hell! "He who represents himself has a fool for a client", more to come. Besides, we have a wealth of good advisers here on any topic, collection reduction, onewatchperson, selling, buying, bashing, smashing, flashing...... you name it.

Anyways, you guys did your job well, I'm passing for now.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Apologies for the wet leg in shot, but glorious, glorious day at the beach. Even went in the water (UK costal waters btw) and swam, got the daughter in as well and we did more body boarding......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see the Key West at the beach or you're grounded.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Aside from any moral or ethical issues with what they do, there is just something rather distasteful about it; OK luxury goods are luxury goods and they cost a pretty penny to buy, but the manipulation of the buyers/market just is yuck to me personally.......


Nothing but a good ole fashion appeal to the avarice in human nature. Just have to have more, something no one else or few have. Prudent buyers beware, if you have cash to blow - what the heck.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> This is the same watch that was used in the film Interstellar? Always loved this one.......


Yessir.

My 14 year-old son and I saw the movie together. We liked it so much that we got matching Cooper and Murph watches from Hamilton (well, as close to the Murph watch as you can buy). He loves his watch and having that Interstellar connection is cool to him (and me!).

Doc Savage


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> I'm with you on the adrenaline of tracking down good vintage!
> 
> And yes, there is a bit of the Patek Philippe thing of 'looking after it for future generations'


I guess so!

Instinctively, I'd be more hesitant to part with the watches that are "mine" than the vintage ones. Strange, huh.

Day 2 of 11:











RLextherobot said:


> Blimey! Is it weird that I've never wanted a Rolex Sub but am developing a real obsession with the Tudor versions? Great piece!


Cheers, I bought mine when the Tudor Subs were rather poorly regarded. Prices have risen considerably since - in part to do with the rising popularity of vintage and re-issues and that of Tudor today.

When this WPAC thing is all over, try the local ads for listings by original owners. You're more likely to find a deal there than in watch circles.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Day Three of rotating through my watches. For quite some time this watch functioned as my only watch- as you can probably tell from the scratches. Excuse the wrong date, forgot to change it before I put it on.










I enjoyed wearing this one a lot, brings back many fond memories and the scratches remind me of my adventures.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Popping in for a peek and I read “watch fast”, “one a day” and Ard’s newb welcome. Sounds like a detox plan with a touch of shaming. Nice to see all the heavy hitters are still about. Carry on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Triton today.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I want to see the Key West at the beach or you're grounded.


OK I'm grounded then PW....... :-!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> I guess so!
> 
> Instinctively, I'd be more hesitant to part with the watches that are "mine" than the vintage ones. Strange, huh.
> 
> ...


Great mesh. And more that a touch of the Heuer about that one of course. Very nice. Question is - is that a dog a cat or a furry jacket ?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Great mesh. And more that a touch of the Heuer about that one of course. Very nice. Question is - is that a dog a cat or a furry jacket ?


I'm betting on dog 

Doc Savage


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm betting on dog
> 
> Doc Savage


You got it!

He borrows my Sub from time to time.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> You got it!
> 
> He borrows my Sub from time to time.


Dogs got good taste


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Have to say that this holiday has been fantastic, don't want to go home! No watch shot today, but here's something mechanical......



















.......who doesn't love old steam trains?!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Have to say that this holiday has been fantastic, don't want to go home! No watch shot today, but here's something mechanical......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad your having a great time. Good memories being built


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Glad your having a great time. Good memories being built


Yep and our 6 year old daughter managed a 10 mile bike ride today, that's been an aim for her with the cycling. Very proud of her not giving up, in spite of a sore bottom!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh, and daughter got to have a go on the signals! Made her day this did.....










Got to appreciate all those volunteers that keep old steam trains running! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 4


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day 9


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Day 3 of 11: Squale Medium









The watch that started it all.

I recently traded two of my then four Squales towards the Gubelin. Letting go was hard, but picking the pair to keep was easy - the two with sentimental value.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Day Four of rotating through collection. Citizen Excalibur. Had a slow day, worked out and decided this watch works well for that as I can time my rest periods between sets. Tomorrow is back to old job after my summer internship, and Monday is back to classes.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sinn today


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Sinn today


I'm starting to appreciate the look of these now. How does it wear sinner? Comfortable?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm starting to appreciate the look of these now. How does it wear sinner? Comfortable?


Quite. It is 38 mm, and quite light and thin.

It is built like tank,not in terms of resistance although it is 200 m WR and all screw down but overall feeling is perfectly german solid.

Dont know how to explain it... When you close the door on Merc you feel like you closed door on vault.

Similar on this.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Quite. It is 38 mm, and quite light and thin.
> 
> It is built like tank,not in terms of resistance although it is 200 m WR and all screw down but overall feeling is perfectly german solid.
> 
> ...


Yeah although I would say Sinn have so much great tech and innovation in their watches and other than the case material treatment this model has none of the tech. Nice legible classic three hander though.

Also since you seem to be a watch dealer these days with a never ending stream of watches to sell, a question. How many do you have currently ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Day 3 of 11: Squale Medium
> 
> View attachment 13418851
> 
> ...


Always loved the iconic orange hand. That one is so much better than the 1545 (?) with crown at 4oclock. Never experienced as annoying and cuddly a crown in my life as that watch 🤬

Edit or was it 1521?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah although I would say Sinn have so much great tech and innovation in their watches and other than the case material treatment this model has none of the tech. Nice legible classic three hander though.
> 
> Also since you seem to be a watch dealer these days with a never ending stream of watches to sell, a question. How many do you have currently ?


Yes..

But try to have Sinn UX, AR or Diapal rehauled.

You have to send them to Sinn HQ. This can be repaired by local car mechanic

Watches I own? Only one. Invicta Sub.

Srsly.

Yes.. I do own Rangeman which is currently somewhere travelling and few extremely cheap watches - F91W, A163, vintage digital Meister Anker and Titanium Sava commercial watch (all together worth 20$) but at this moment only Invicta is not for sale and we can say it is collection.

I am happy puppy. I have sold all. Including CW and beloved Darwils.

Reason?

I am extremely occupied with job. I just have no time to think about watches. Yes I do post WRUW and I am over here but actually I post when I commute from one part of the town to another (blessed is public transport in Zagreb. It gives you nuff time to write online) but I spend less and less time concidering watches.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yeah although I would say Sinn have so much great tech and innovation in their watches and other than the case material treatment this model has none of the tech. Nice legible classic three hander though.


It doesn't even have the case material treatment. But, it's a cracking watch - jet black dial, 20 bar WR and as sinner pointed out, third-party serviceable and rock solid.



RustyBin5 said:


> Always loved the iconic orange hand. That one is so much better than the 1545 (?) with crown at 4oclock. Never experienced as annoying and cuddly a crown in my life as that watch ?
> 
> Edit or was it 1521?


1521.

You've gotta see the orange hand on the PVD version! But, I'm getting ahead of myself; that one is scheduled for tomorrow.



sinner777 said:


> Watches I own? Only one. Invicta Sub.
> 
> Srsly.
> 
> ...


Why have you chosen to keep the Invicta and not any of the others?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I did not choose it. Got it as a gift. (Hornet and Rusty rollin eyes...)

Otherwise I would be down to sub 20$ watches. And ex-pat Rangeman.

Here is something to do today. Got mannequins delivered. Shop looks like crime scene.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yes..
> 
> But try to have Sinn UX, AR or Diapal rehauled.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood me. You had steinhart triton yesterday Sinn 556 today - are you a watch shop? Where do these come from - are they not yours?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think you misunderstood me. You had steinhart triton yesterday Sinn 556 today - are you a watch shop? Where do these come from - are they not yours?


Yes they are. I do not count the watches for flippin as collection. They are "merch"

You see what I did there?

Loophole.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hello Columela and welcome to WPAC.
> 
> I can't remember whether you've been posting in this thread before, but I'll assume that you haven't, so what would be a good start is to let us know about your current collection and what (and how many.....) you've been buying lately? Also a SOTC pic is always useful to help us judge where you are and how best to dissuade you from wasting more of your hard earned cash frivolously...... :-!
> 
> ...


Hello
I have posted here before when I have had other watch compulsive crisis earlier this year. Here is a pic of SOTC, which is of very poor technical quality but it allows to assess what I have.
Thanks for the advice I have put the money away to avoid any further temptation


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

sinner777 said:


> Yes they are. I do not count the watches for flippin as collection. They are "merch"
> 
> You see what I did there?
> 
> Loophole.


Dang. If I used that kind of definition, my collection would be 0.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Dang. If I used that kind of definition, my collection would be 0.


LOL.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yes they are. I do not count the watches for flippin as collection. They are "merch"
> 
> You see what I did there?
> 
> Loophole.


Jeez by that rule we could all get away with buying dozens of watches.








Repeat after me "my names sinner and I'm a WISaholic"


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

More of a Delboy lately


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yes they are. I do not count the watches for flippin as collection. They are "merch"
> 
> You see what I did there?
> 
> Loophole.


No loophole, it's a violation of rule 10:
"10. Purchasing for profit is allowed, but watches purchased to make a profit shouldn't be worn or find their way into your watchbox. If they do then it's back to the one in one out rule. "


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 5, and weekend away from home, so day 6 will be monday.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yes..
> 
> But try to have Sinn UX, AR or Diapal rehauled.
> 
> ...


So, your exit watch is an Invicta Sub homage........ b-)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> No loophole, it's a violation of rule 10:
> "10. Purchasing for profit is allowed, but watches purchased to make a profit shouldn't be worn or find their way into your watchbox. If they do then it's back to the one in one out rule. "


Well..

Then I have only Invicta.

There. I said it.

And will not post anymore of merch here.

Sorry.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I did not choose it. Got it as a gift. (Hornet and Rusty rollin eyes...)
> 
> Otherwise I would be down to sub 20$ watches. And ex-pat Rangeman.
> 
> Here is something to do today. Got mannequins delivered. Shop looks like crime scene.


I thought you'd stopped buying those "companion" dolls Sinner?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yes they are. I do not count the watches for flippin as collection. They are "merch"
> 
> You see what I did there?
> 
> Loophole.


Rule 10: Purchasing for profit is allowed, but watches purchased to make a profit shouldn't be worn or find their way into your watchbox. If they do then it's back to the one in one out rule.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Rule 10: Purchasing for profit is allowed, but watches purchased to make a profit shouldn't be worn or find their way into your watchbox. If they do then it's back to the one in one out rule.


Sorry Hornet. Will only post watches from box. When I get to wear them.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Well..
> 
> Then I have only Invicta.
> 
> ...


Or wear them on your wrist on the way to work?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Sorry Hornet. Will only post watches from box. When I get to wear them.


You can only wear the Invicta from now on Sinner........


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> You can only wear the Invicta from now on Sinner........


But..

I have Casios. Three of them. One at the moment in the backpack - the infamous backup F91W.

No?

Ok. Invicta it is then for me.. Damn.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> But..
> 
> I have Casios. Three of them. One at the moment in the backpack - the infamous backup F91W.
> 
> ...


So you've a collection of 4 watches then.......

......sorry, correction 3 digitals watches and an Invicta.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So you've a collection of 4 watches then.......


NOW we're getting somewhere


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Still day 9 not sure about this strap but I kinda like it on the mm300. 5 hours till the day 10 goes on . Becoming natural routine now already


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> So you've a collection of 4 watches then.......
> 
> ......sorry, correction 3 digitals watches and an Invicta.


And Titanium Sava watch... I have to take picture of it. Probably the cheapest ETA 955 ever. 6 $ including new battery.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I need to put the one per day competition on hold for a bit. I had to leave town suddenly for a funeral, and watches weren't on my mind as I hurriedly packed. 

Will re-engage as soon as I return home. 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> And Titanium Sava watch... I have to take picture of it. Probably the cheapest ETA 955 ever. 6 $ including new battery.


....so it's 5 now ...and counting


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I need to put the one per day competition on hold for a bit. I had to leave town suddenly for a funeral, and watches weren't on my mind as I hurriedly packed.
> 
> Will re-engage as soon as I return home.
> 
> Doc Savage


Sorry Doc. Hope day goes as well as it can.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> ....so it's 5 now ...and counting


6...Rangeman.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> 6...Rangeman.


Ffs man - it was 1 an hour ago. DUDE!!! Your in denial !


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ffs man - it was 1 an hour ago. DUDE!!! Your in denial !


No.. I am from Croatia. We have natural talent of exploring elasticity of border between truth and lie. Trump is amateur compared to us


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

so 1 watch man is 6 watch man - tsk tsk - who would have thought it.... PLUS wearing the merch. 
quick question sinner - do you know this watch? what can you tell me about it - why is it so pricey compared to a £100 G shock. I need enlightened. Looking at trades at the moment and trying to do my homework...
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-G-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> ....so it's 5 now ...and counting


If its anything like the boxes of watch bits he had he'll be finding watches everywhere......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> so 1 watch man is 6 watch man - tsk tsk - who would have thought it.... PLUS wearing the merch.
> quick question sinner - do you know this watch? what can you tell me about it - why is it so pricey compared to a £100 G shock. I need enlightened. Looking at trades at the moment and trying to do my homework...
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-G-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


£700 g shock Rusty?! Have you lost your marbles.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ffs man - it was 1 an hour ago. DUDE!!! Your in denial !





sinner777 said:


> No.. I am from Croatia. We have natural talent of exploring elasticity of border between truth and lie. Trump is amateur compared to us


Rusty is right Sinner, you're in denial......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Maybe not denial. Just a complete lack of integrity.

Kinda laughable that a "top dog" of the WPAC club is himself buying and flipping watches left and right...
*shrug* 

as they say, "and so it goes..."


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Maybe not denial. Just a complete lack of integrity.
> 
> Kinda laughable that a "top dog" of the WPAC club is himself buying and flipping watches left and right...
> *shrug*
> ...


Flipping for profit is allowed see rule 10. Wearing your merchandise ain't......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> so 1 watch man is 6 watch man - tsk tsk - who would have thought it.... PLUS wearing the merch.
> quick question sinner - do you know this watch? what can you tell me about it - why is it so pricey compared to a £100 G shock. I need enlightened. Looking at trades at the moment and trying to do my homework...
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-G-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Sinner probably knows but I did own one for a short time so I'll attempt to answer your question Rusty.

It is/was a LE 35th Anniversary model released late last Summer, IIRC. I think retail was around $395 but they sold out fairly quickly. I found mine at Macy's, sort of by accident, on a weird sale for $280 and ended up flipping it and made $150 or so.

They have a screw back case, which is unusual in the square G Shock line, a very matte almost chalky case and a negative display. There are 2 versions, a JDM and one for the rest of the world. The watches are the same construction but do have a different letter at the end of the description. I can't remember exactly what the numbers are though.

I won't try to value it for you just some background to help. There are several on eBay as I'm sure you are aware.

This was mine.








Edit: the J model is the JDM version, duh, and they always bring a little more money than the non JDM. The listings on eBay asking $1,000 are pie in the sky sellers, IMO.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sorry Doc. Hope day goes as well as it can.


Thanks. Working through it.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Sinner probably knows but I did own one for a short time so I'll attempt to answer your question Rusty.
> 
> It is/was a LE 35th Anniversary model released late last Summer, IIRC. I think retail was around $395 but they sold out fairly quickly. I found mine at Macy's, sort of by accident, on a weird sale for $280 and ended up flipping it and made $150 or so.
> 
> ...


Good info  appreciate that sir


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day 10







sry for crap pics


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Yes..
> 
> But try to have Sinn UX, AR or Diapal rehauled.
> 
> ...


A hearty welcome to the newest fully certified ONEWATCHGUY!

Thanks, I got some new fodder for a thread I started about WIS hacks to reduce collection size:
Traveling watches don't count.
Cheap watches don't count.
For sale watches don't count.

Now, suck it up and stop fooling yourself, cause you're not fooling anyone here!

(A friendly reminder from your WPAC-RealityCheck Dept.)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Maybe not denial. Just a complete lack of integrity.
> 
> Kinda laughable that a "top dog" of the WPAC club is himself buying and flipping watches left and right...
> *shrug*
> ...


It's the WPAC Marketplace, where you can find it all under one roof, ideas, watches, fantasies, even a real fact or two every now and then. Why do you think our motto is "You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave."

Hopeless addicts some of us are, speaking for myself and whoever else it may apply to.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And I’m down to eight. 

Can’t really decide which has to go next so I’m content for the moment. Interestingly, I have sold most of my recent purchases except a HAQ chrono which I like a lot. Five of the eight survivors I’ve owned for at least three years.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Day five of rotating through watches. Orion Sylph. Picture does not accurately represent it, I was just having fun with the light.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Day 4 of 10: Speedy 1957 Trilogy

I had planned to wear the PVD Squale Medium, but it needs a new battery. So, I've had to adapt.










Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> so 1 watch man is 6 watch man - tsk tsk - who would have thought it.... PLUS wearing the merch.
> quick question sinner - do you know this watch? what can you tell me about it - why is it so pricey compared to a £100 G shock. I need enlightened. Looking at trades at the moment and trying to do my homework...
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-G-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I'll add my 2 cents to what jcombs1 said. I don't have the same model, but have one with screwback case and negative display.

These are for G-Shock fans, you are paying for something unique, special edition finishes etc., like the silver and gold plated one's with bracelets. They are popular and command a price. In terms of the quality of the watch itself you can get the same for under $100 on sale. Screwback case is not all that unique, negative display is beautiful when you can see it, though I found it works well on overcast cloudy days which is right up your alley, different models have different functions. Good for resale if you find a deal like jcombs1.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blackdot said:


> Day 4 of 10: Speedy 1957 Trilogy
> 
> I had planned to wear the PVD Squale Medium, but it needs a new battery. So, I've had to adapt.
> 
> ...


Adapt? That must have been a hard thing to do with so few watches and so many nice one's like you have.  Nice!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

@Rusty, have you got your name down for a Rolex Sub?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> so 1 watch man is 6 watch man - tsk tsk - who would have thought it.... PLUS wearing the merch.
> quick question sinner - do you know this watch? what can you tell me about it - why is it so pricey compared to a £100 G shock. I need enlightened. Looking at trades at the moment and trying to do my homework...
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-G-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Jcombs explained it.

Be very carefull with Gshocks. The instant hype usually lasts for a while. This is limited edition screwback but if you cant move it fast you might end up with very expensive piece of resin.

Still merch on wrist.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> @Rusty, have you got your name down for a Rolex Sub?


A hulk. That and the blue dial skydweller are the only ones that appeal to me. Of course I can't afford one but it's part of the reason for the cull. To see how close I can get. Blueberry sold, O1R sold, Fortis b42 sold so far.

Stein marine Chrono, Seiko dancing hands and omega SMPc to go


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Jcombs explained it.
> 
> Be very carefull with Gshocks. The instant hype usually lasts for a while. This is limited edition screwback but if you cant move it fast you might end up with very expensive piece of resin.
> 
> Still merch on wrist.


Ok then noted.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> A hulk. That and the blue dial skydweller are the only ones that appeal to me. Of course I can't afford one but it's part of the reason for the cull. To see how close I can get. Blueberry sold, O1R sold, Fortis b42 sold so far.
> 
> Stein marine Chrono, Seiko dancing hands and omega SMPc to go


Would you need to "break in to" the Tudors to get the funds?


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have not bought a watch since May 3rd and it was one that has since been sold. So in actuality I have not bought (and kept) a watch in a while...

But the urge is back... it is calling to me... walk into that shop! Try it on! Go on! Do it!

What do I do?!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Crate410 said:


> I have not bought a watch since May 3rd and it was one that has since been sold. So in actuality I have not bought (and kept) a watch in a while...
> 
> But the urge is back... it is calling to me... walk into that shop! Try it on! Go on! Do it!
> 
> ...


Simple. 
Don't 
You're welcome 

Seriously though go on Ebay and buy a strap - s strap change always scratches the itch and gives a new look to a watch


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Would you need to "break in to" the Tudors to get the funds?


Maybe. Maybe not. I do think the mm300 and Pelagos are kinda similar boxes - not in a rush, in middle of a deep cull already but still 3 to sell. Will see how much it raises in total at the end. One grail has always been a Tudor blue sub and that may be the route. Don't know but it's a medium term plan anyway. Nothing will happen quickly I don't think


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok then noted.


Oh.. Another thing.

Casio does a lot of colaborations. LE are usual stuff.

Colabs are usually JDM and can be very colectible and fetch up high prices compared to regular. For example, Rangeman vulgaris is around lets say 100£ used.

Man In Navy model is around 150£ it is not colab or LE just colour scheme.

Burton, Kobe and Love The Sea And Earth last time I checked were in area of 250-350£ and up (and this is very conservative pricing)

Check the ended sales on bay before you plunge into it or visit G-central just to get a over view of all the variations...

I keep away as much as I can from Gshock scene. Otherwise I would end up in lot more flippin than usual.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crate410 said:


> I have not bought a watch since May 3rd and it was one that has since been sold. So in actuality I have not bought (and kept) a watch in a while...
> 
> But the urge is back... it is calling to me... walk into that shop! Try it on! Go on! Do it!
> 
> ...


Go and have a look at all the lovely watches you already own (I'm assuming your signature is your collection list) and realise that you never need another watch ever, ever again......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Oh.. Another thing.
> 
> Casio does a lot of colaborations. LE are usual stuff.
> 
> ...


Good advice if you are not fairly deep into the G Shock culture but like a Rolex Sub, there are a few G Shocks that will retain and possibly increase in value.

To be clear, I don't think there is such a thing as an investment watch but if you do your homework and buy early many of the LE and collaborative G Shock releases will hold their value.

There are many models that fetch 5-6X or more of the original purchase price but you really have to know what you're doing and you will invariably swing and miss too.

It's too late, IMO, to really cash in on the GW5035 model that Rusty referenced but an unworn example will always have value. There are so many sub sets of G collectors that it will be desireable to a cross section of people that collect just Anniversary editions or squares or atomic/solar versions or just screw back case variants.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Good advice if you are not fairly deep into the G Shock culture but like a Rolex Sub, there are a few G Shocks that will retain and possibly increase in value.
> 
> To be clear, I don't think there is such a thing as an investment watch but if you do your homework and buy early many of the LE and collaborative G Shock releases will hold their value.
> 
> ...


It's a straight potential trade for my old ocean 1 red.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's a straight potential trade for my old ocean 1 red.


I don't know what your Steinhart is worth and I have not followed the values of the GW5035 recently but my gut tells me I would want to be able to move the G Shock at no more than $500-600 retail.

It might be worth a little more to a collector but I wouldn't want anymore than that in it.

I say this while being a little hesitant to give advice to a savvy trader like you Rusty. I sell stuff for a living and have been a trader for most of my adult life but haven't flipped watches as successfully as you have.

Good luck.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Returned from vacation and after a couple days at the office this one is back on my wrist. Still loving it and feeling like I made the right decision in picking it up when I did for what I did.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

so I did not make it to Monday but several days away and will probably do more days away after this update.

The wave cepter has come and gone.





















not my cup of tea at all. Shiny plastic is not my idea for a good beater so back to three watches, BUT.......

As I was rotating through my three watches and enjoying them I decided I should have a dive watch. The Casio MDT 1010 looked good but the prices have already gone a bit crazy. Still a nice size sub homage.







not my picture.

I did a lot of searching and research even bid on a nice one on eBay but was quickly out bid.

Then I visited JC Penny who happened to be having a clearance sale and had a couple Edifice divers. I had never seen them before but was drawn to them out of everything else on display. After a couple days of research and searching I went back to the store today and bought the clearance display model on bracelet, orange bezel and all. What I really like is A - it is a real diver 200m screw down crown and all, B it has a larger than average date, C it comes on a nice bracelet, D it is a good size, not too big, not too small, E it was a bargain in case I decide to flip.

So now I think I have a good four watch collection that covers all the bases.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I forgot to mention I got word back from Hamilton regarding my khaki field and am very happy.

"Thank you for providing us with the model, H68411633 is not available in our U.S website because is an international model.

Model H68411633 has an ETA 955.112 Aig.1, sc, Quartz"

I was hoping for the 7 jewel eta 955 and turns out that is the movement it has.

In the box now all three on bracelets.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Go and have a look at all the lovely watches you already own (I'm assuming your signature is your collection list) and realise that you never need another watch ever, ever again......


Yes that is my collection. I did what you said... what I saw is... An empty space on the winder!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Simple.
> Don't
> You're welcome
> 
> Seriously though go on Ebay and buy a strap - s strap change always scratches the itch and gives a new look to a watch


I guess I could switch the bracelet on the Tudor for the nato...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> so I did not make it to Monday but several days away and will probably do more days away after this update.
> 
> The wave cepter has come and gone.
> 
> ...


Those Casio Edifice are really nice watches for the money. The one you have in particular looks great, the only thing for me would be a possible issue with the large metal frame around the date window. I have a different watch were at first glance under poor lighting the date window can be confused with the min. hand at certain angles. May not be the case with yours. Enjoy!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

The pitfalls of a flipper.

I thought I found a good deal to flip, not an easy one to flip but one that would nonetheless pay off considering the price. So I was opening the package when lo and behold it was an instant flip, customer bought it on the spot. As I recall, someone recently said something about having a fool for a client. Yeap! What to do now? I have a blue and now an identical brown dial one, which is an extreme anomaly for me in terms of regularly worn watches.

Since it's been already devalued, might as well enjoy it for a while. My bad!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crate410 said:


> Yes that is my collection. I did what you said... what I saw is... An empty space on the winder!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


......so?

To have acquired a collection like yours you can't be a numpty can you? You must have either been a canny trade (a la RustyBin5) or have worked hard and been successful, either of which suggests some intelligence yes? Use that brain to realise that you REALLY don't need another watch. :-!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> so I did not make it to Monday but several days away and will probably do more days away after this update.
> 
> The wave cepter has come and gone.
> 
> ...


I owned that Edifice. Watch is 2 steps above MDV104.

Mind if I ask how much was it?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> so I did not make it to Monday but several days away and will probably do more days away after this update.
> 
> The wave cepter has come and gone.
> 
> ...


So, you've got four watches and you think that is enough for you?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok sinner, not sure I followed the watch flipping story. Granted I’m a bit overworked today and a little slower than normal.

Some questions:
1. What watch did you receive in the mail?
2. What watch did you flip to the fool of a customer?
3. How did you end up with the same watch in 2 different colors?
4. How did either one become devalued?

Maybe others got it but I’m a little lost.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> I owned that Edifice. Watch is 2 steps above MDV104.
> 
> Mind if I ask how much was it?


So I paid $64.71 including tax plus got $10 back as rewards and bought the wife a couple clearance shirts that were $74 regular price. So about $54.71 out the door for the watch. But the jewelry manager is still looking for the nice Edifice can it comes in and will call if she finds it. So I left the store with the watch in a fine jewelry bag along with a very happy wife.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I forgot to mention I got word back from Hamilton regarding my khaki field and am very happy.
> 
> "Thank you for providing us with the model, H68411633 is not available in our U.S website because is an international model.
> 
> ...


That's a nice and versatile 4 watch collection, USC.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> So, you've got four watches and you think that is enough for you?


certainly enough for now this last edifice really checks off two boxes - large date and dive watch a very uncommon combination. If you remember it was the small date that failed the sumo lasting longer as only watch. This one could probably do it but since I have the others rotating is something I have only now begun to enjoy sometimes wearing all three during the course of a day. But now I suspect the Hami 2824 will see less wrist time as will probably all the others as well at least for the Edifice honeymoon. I am really surprised by how much I like the orange matte finish on the bezel. They say it is an homage to the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 232.30.42.21.01.002.

But yeah, I think staying away from here will be easier with the four.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Ok sinner, not sure I followed the watch flipping story. Granted I'm a bit overworked today and a little slower than normal.
> 
> Some questions:
> 1. What watch did you receive in the mail?
> ...


That's alright, sometimes I loose myself.

1. The one shown.
2. The one shown.
3. Already had the blue one.
4. New to on the wrist worn.

I suppose you could say I flipped myself. The fool is the seller who flipped to himself, never consume your own product.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> That's alright, sometimes I loose myself.
> 
> 1. The one shown.
> 2. The one shown.
> ...


So you flipped to yourself? WTF PW, you're not making sense, well less than usual......b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Crate410 said:


> I guess I could switch the bracelet on the Tudor for the nato...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> The pitfalls of a flipper.
> 
> I thought I found a good deal to flip, not an easy one to flip but one that would nonetheless pay off considering the price. So I was opening the package when lo and behold it was an instant flip, customer bought it on the spot. As I recall, someone recently said something about having a fool for a client. Yeap! What to do now? I have a blue and now an identical brown dial one, which is an extreme anomaly for me in terms of regularly worn watches.
> 
> ...


Sell the brown one. The blue one is great. Spectacular dial in the sun and superbly comfy bracelet. Still miss my signature


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sell the brown one. The blue one is great. Spectacular dial in the sun and superbly comfy bracelet. Still miss my signature


Tha't what will probably happen, but since I wore this one I'm going to try it out for a while. I have been wanting to try out a brown dial watch for some time, and this one has nice hue variations from flat brown to a rich and lighter syrupy color and grades in between to the rainbow colors in the sun. The blue one is a very dark navy blue but with variable hues as well. These watches are analog only in design, everything is electronically controlled from hand setting to date setting. Very comfy and dazzling dials as you noted. Superbly easy readers too.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Tha't what will probably happen, but since I wore this one I'm going to try it out for a while. I have been wanting to try out a brown dial watch for some time, and this one has nice hue variations from flat brown to a rich and lighter syrupy color and grades in between to the rainbow colors in the sun. The blue one is a very dark navy blue but with variable hues as well. These watches are analog only in design, everything is electronically controlled from hand setting to date setting. Very comfy and dazzling dials as you noted. Superbly easy readers too.


Minute hand advanced every 15 seconds too - you noticed that? Great watch

On other news day 11 change


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Day 5 of 10: Nomos Minimatik 1st Ed










So many talking points.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

RLextherobot said:


> Returned from vacation and after a couple days at the office this one is back on my wrist. Still loving it and feeling like I made the right decision in picking it up when I did for what I did.


Love the case geometry!


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> ......so?
> 
> To have acquired a collection like yours you can't be a numpty can you? You must have either been a canny trade (a la RustyBin5) or have worked hard and been successful, either of which suggests some intelligence yes? Use that brain to realise that you REALLY don't need another watch. :-!


True. But often intelligent people do unintelligent things. So is life.

Maybe a drastic downsizing is in order instead.

In all cases you guys have made me see the light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crate410 said:


> True. But often intelligent people do unintelligent things. So is life.
> 
> Maybe a drastic downsizing is in order instead.
> 
> ...


Well if it's worked then that's great :-!

I'm not sure that a drastic downsizing is in order. There has been a lot of that going on around here recently, but I'd say that it isn't necessarily the solution for everyone.....

......are you happy with your watches?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Love the case geometry!


Me too and as a Tudor fanboy I should own one, but I'm also a strap change junkie and proprietary lugs and me don't get on for that reason. Is why I sold my Oris Aquis prev


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well if it's worked then that's great :-!
> 
> I'm not sure that a drastic downsizing is in order. There has been a lot of that going on around here recently, but I'd say that it isn't necessarily the solution for everyone.....
> 
> ......are you happy with your watches?


Took me 2 yrs to accept downsizing. Just been whittling away almost imperceptibly although the recent cull was a bit severe and (time will tell) maybe premature. If I get the funds for a Hulk from the sales then the ugly truth is I'd have the cash sitting there for prob 2-3 yrs while I wait for it. That's not something I'm good at ?.♂


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Well if it's worked then that's great :-!
> 
> I'm not sure that a drastic downsizing is in order. There has been a lot of that going on around here recently, but I'd say that it isn't necessarily the solution for everyone.....
> 
> ......are you happy with your watches?


Not at the moment. I feel like a drastic change is needed. Maybe get rid of half and replace them with others I have in mind.

Are you a therapist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Took me 2 yrs to accept downsizing. Just been whittling away almost imperceptibly although the recent cull was a bit severe and (time will tell) maybe premature. If I get the funds for a Hulk from the sales then the ugly truth is I'd have the cash sitting there for prob 2-3 yrs while I wait for it. That's not something I'm good at &#55358;&#56614;.♂


Give the money to the wife to look after and that it's only for the Hulk. Then you'll have the temptation to spend it removed......

......I'm sure that if you didn't like the Hulk that you'd be able to flip it at a profit considering the waiting times.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crate410 said:


> Not at the moment. I feel like a drastic change is needed. Maybe get rid of half and replace them with others I have in mind.
> 
> Are you a therapist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I'm a fully qualified horological addiction therapist.

......why would you sell half of your collection and buy a whole load more? What is that going to give you over what you have currently? And what will be stopping you doing it again and again? I can't stop you doing what you want, but if you posted in here it would suggest that you have recognised a problem?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Those Casio Edifice are really nice watches for the money. The one you have in particular looks great, the only thing for me would be a possible issue with the large metal frame around the date window. I have a different watch were at first glance under poor lighting the date window can be confused with the min. hand at certain angles. May not be the case with yours. Enjoy!


So I have not had that problem so far. The lume is good enough at low light levels where the date disappears not a problem on this watch.
















Also interesting is the bezel does not look orange at low light levels but pops in the morning. Very comfortable 22m bracelet all night no issues. The subtle blue font 200m under white edifice font and red font SUN day are nice too. The whole watch really works for me. It has the best wrist presence of all my watches. 146 grams as adjusted seems perfect weight as well.
I will keep it on 24/7 for a week and let you know.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Bashing the Hulk

So a freak created by rage he grows green, huge and destroys everything around him......is that what you relate to Rusty?

Rolex going after graphic novel snobs with 12k of drug money to blow......you are better than that.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

It is interesting to see members with higher end collections still struggle with the buying/selling/unsatisfied/maybe one more will make things better cycle.

I’m not a therapist by any stretch but I thought that as I moved up in cost/quality these feelings that my watchbox is inadequate or not quite perfect would go away. Mind you, I’ve only recently started the lower quantity, higher quality mindset and my collection is certainly nowhere near the quality of some here but it does seem to be a cycle that’s frequently repeated.

I’m headed to what I think will be a small, carefully curated, 3-5 watch collection and plan to get out at that point but from what I see that’s unlikely to happen. I hope I’m different than others but if a 10+ watch collection that includes Omega/Tudor/Rolex/etc. isn’t satisfactory to some I may be in trouble. Hell, we all may be in trouble. 

The human psyche is a weird b*tch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> It is interesting to see members with higher end collections still struggle with the buying/selling/unsatisfied/maybe one more will make things better cycle.
> 
> I'm not a therapist by any stretch but I thought that as I moved up in cost/quality these feelings that my watchbox is inadequate or not quite perfect would go away. Mind you, I've only recently started the lower quantity, higher quality mindset and my collection is certainly nowhere near the quality of some here but it does seem to be a cycle that's frequently repeated.
> 
> ...


Very interesting observation JC, astute I'd say as it passed me by........

So, it doesn't matter what you buy as we all need to learn that buying watches won't make us happy.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> It is interesting to see members with higher end collections still struggle with the buying/selling/unsatisfied/maybe one more will make things better cycle.
> 
> I'm not a therapist by any stretch but I thought that as I moved up in cost/quality these feelings that my watchbox is inadequate or not quite perfect would go away. Mind you, I've only recently started the lower quantity, higher quality mindset and my collection is certainly nowhere near the quality of some here but it does seem to be a cycle that's frequently repeated.
> 
> ...


Just my own rules and nothing to do with satisfaction or dissatisfaction really. The money in watches stays in watches. What this means in real terms is that when I cull the funds from all watches sold go back into one watch (or I'd end up back to where I was). That just makes the replacement / addition more expensive by default. I still have 5 steinhart remember....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Bashing the Hulk
> 
> So a freak created by rage he grows green, huge and destroys everything around him......is that what you relate to Rusty?
> .


Pretty much ?
Nah the name Hulk is just joe public's nickname. Really it's as traditional a colour as you could have on a Rolex - given that it's Rolex green. As you know their boxes wallets etc etc are all green.

I don't know if I can get to the price required in any event but will be interesting to see what happens if I get close. If I get close then it's Tudor sub territory and that temptation might be too great and funds could well be blown...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Pretty much &#55358;&#56610;
> Nah the name Hulk is just joe public's nickname. Really it's as traditional a colour as you could have on a Rolex - given that it's Rolex green. As you know their boxes wallets etc etc are all green.
> 
> I don't know if I can get to the price required in any event but will be interesting to see what happens if I get close. If I get close then it's Tudor sub territory and that temptation might be too great and funds could well be blown...


Tudor sub would be better for you IMHO Rusty. Better looking than the sub, adds to your collection in a way the hulk wouldn't and you've always talked about getting one. As well the wait might be a tad shorter.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Invicta today

Can this qualify for the WPAC challenge or should I leave?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Tudor sub would be better for you IMHO Rusty. Better looking than the sub, adds to your collection in a way the hulk wouldn't and you've always talked about getting one. As well the wait might be a tad shorter.......


Is a long wait not a good thing? Enforced abstinence for 2 yrs?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> ........
> 
> So, it doesn't matter what you buy as we all need to learn that buying watches won't make us happy.


This

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Invicta today
> 
> Can this qualify for the WPAC challenge or should I leave?


Ofc it qualifies


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I think Erika’s must have had a large order - I placed my order for one of her straps 14 days ago and not even a tracking code yet.....


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok, I need some bashing. Been thinking for a while that I might do a 1:1 with my Glycine 500 m Combat Sub Aquarius for an Omega Planet Ocean. The truth is, performance-wise, the ETA 2824-2 Aquarius gives me just about as much in terms of performance as the Planet Ocean. But I have been secretly jonesing for a Seamaster for a while. I put it out of my mind, because it wasn't going to spend more than $2,000 on a watch. However, I have a friend who is selling his, in brand new condition, that he just doesn't wear at all. I can get it for a killer price, so that removes the pricing issue.

Anyway, please bash away. This is the exact version, the big one in blue.










Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Is a long wait not a good thing? Enforced abstinence for 2 yrs?


Well, you were talking about not being able to wait.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, I need some bashing. Been thinking for a while that I might do a 1:1 with my Glycine 500 m Combat Sub Aquarius for an Omega Planet Ocean. The truth is, performance-wise, the ETA 2824-2 Aquarius gives me just about as much in terms of performance as the Planet Ocean. But I have been secretly jonesing for a Seamaster for a while. I put it out of my mind, because it wasn't going to spend more than $2,000 on a watch. However, I have a friend who is selling his, in brand new condition, that he just doesn't wear at all. I can get it for a killer price, so that removes the pricing issue.
> 
> Anyway, please bash away. This is the exact version, the big one in blue.
> 
> ...


I don't like the blue, but that's somewhat of an irrelevance. What you've got to ask yourself is after all the effort you've been through recently with selling is this worthwhile? Just another watch that won't make you any happier......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, I need some bashing. Been thinking for a while that I might do a 1:1 with my Glycine 500 m Combat Sub Aquarius for an Omega Planet Ocean. The truth is, performance-wise, the ETA 2824-2 Aquarius gives me just about as much in terms of performance as the Planet Ocean. But I have been secretly jonesing for a Seamaster for a while. I put it out of my mind, because it wasn't going to spend more than $2,000 on a watch. However, I have a friend who is selling his, in brand new condition, that he just doesn't wear at all. I can get it for a killer price, so that removes the pricing issue.
> 
> Anyway, please bash away. This is the exact version, the big one in blue.
> 
> ...


Well I'm a new owner of blue P.O. so perhaps a bash from me wouldn't be expected, HOWEVER.....

I had the 42mm P.O. a while back - and the 39.5 has quite a few improvements which is why I bought it back. The end link was shortened that ensures a perfect comfort and transition from case to bracelet re wrist curvature. The one in your pic has the old end link which made the bracelet come almost straight out the case effectively lengthening lug to lug distance.

It's high/thick - like REALLY thick. I personally couldn't live with it but maybe it was just my wrist size.

I can't be sure but I think the model you've shown has no micro adjustment on the clasp which is another reason I sold the 42mm

You mention it's the big one - is that the 45.5mm? If so I think it's going to be the size that kills it for you tbh. The watch is undeniable quality but if it's a good friend I think a weeks trial might be smart if he's willing


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, you were talking about not being able to wait.......


Ye a Tudor may tempt me if the right one came along at the right price


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> ..as I moved up in cost/quality these feelings that my watchbox is inadequate or not quite perfect would go away..
> 
> The human psyche is a weird b*tch.


Wow!
2nd para: totally
1st para: never felt this. I got what I liked/ could afford
Quickly became clear - I like what I can afford. No need to venture into rarified realms








£8. So why would I spend more?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just my own rules and nothing to do with satisfaction or dissatisfaction really. The money in watches stays in watches. What this means in real terms is that when I cull the funds from all watches sold go back into one watch (or I'd end up back to where I was). That just makes the replacement / addition more expensive by default. I still have 5 steinhart remember....


Not my intention to single anyone out, just a general observation. I may do the same thing, I hope not but history tends to repeat itself.

You may be the outlier Rusty, in that you've significantly reduced the collection and increased the quality at the same time. You seem to be in a fairly good place, IMO.

I hope to show the same restraint when I get to where I think I'm headed.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Wow!
> 2nd para: totally
> 1st para: never felt this. I got what I liked/ could afford
> Quickly became clear - I like what I can afford. No need to venture into rarified realms
> ...


If you are truly happy with what you have and don't have any itches, desires to continually buy then you are doing well my friend!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> If you are truly happy with what you have and don't have any itches, desires to continually buy then you are doing well my friend!


I'm there. 
Have been since 2013
My secret: the collapse of the USSR, or I'd constantly be tempted by new releases 

My collection (5ish) is close to what I started with. My forays upmarket (culminating in a £1100 Speedy Reduced) didn't deliver thrill, glamour, 'fit n finish' in a meaningful way

There are nice Tudors, Breitlings, Sinns. But not that £££ nice


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, we've not had any good debates/discussions recently, apart from the usual banter, so here's one for us all......

Taking the premise that buying more watches (or even going up market with consolidation) isn't going to make you any happier or satisfied with your collection what can we do to enjoy what we have?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, we've not had any good debates/discussions recently, apart from the usual banter, so here's one for us all......
> 
> Taking the premise that buying more watches (or even going up market with consolidation) isn't going to make you any happier or satisfied with your collection what can we do to enjoy what we have?


Straps


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, we've not had any good debates/discussions recently, apart from the usual banter, so here's one for us all......
> 
> Taking the premise that buying more watches (or even going up market with consolidation) isn't going to make you any happier or satisfied with your collection what can we do to enjoy what we have?


This is the scarier question for me, air quotes around scarier...as I'm not the worrier or nervous personality some may be.

I'm not satisfied with what I have and will eventually move higher up the cost/perceived quality scale. It might be a yet to be released Tudor 58, a 40mm Pelagos or a Zenith El Primero Chrono or something else I haven't identified.

I have fingers crossed that a purchase or 2 like this will satisfy me and get me out for the most part. I may never fully leave the hobby as I do enjoy segments of it. But I am ready to be done with the plotting and research time suck part of it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Straps


And if you're not a strap junkie (that'll be me)?



jcombs1 said:


> This is the scarier question for me, air quotes around scarier...as I'm not the worrier or nervous personality some may be.
> 
> I'm not satisfied with what I have and will eventually move higher up the cost/perceived quality scale. It might be a yet to be released Tudor 58, a 40mm Pelagos or a Zenith El Primero Chrono or something else I haven't identified.
> 
> I have fingers crossed that a purchase or 2 like this will satisfy me and get me out for the most part. I may never fully leave the hobby as I do enjoy segments of it. But I am ready to be done with the plotting and research time suck part of it.


The law of diminishing returns suggests that you're spending a lot of money for not a lot of gain, so how do you gain satisfaction? I don't think you do I think you just get to a level where you feel uncomfortable spending more and hence you stop...... :think:


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, we've not had any good debates/discussions recently, apart from the usual banter, so here's one for us all......
> 
> Taking the premise that buying more watches (or even going up market with consolidation) isn't going to make you any happier or satisfied with your collection what can we do to enjoy what we have?


Lose focus of the "watch hobby". Take up art, or work out/jog, do something good for oneself. Unlock from treating the consumer goods as a hobby.

Straps - that's just swapping one thing for another, we're still buying them on and on, same as watches.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Straps


Then yet more straps


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mocking up the slots for my new (reduced capacity.....) watchbox. 6 slots in total and a small space for straps. Just need to find some appropriate wood for making the real dividers.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Lose focus of the "watch hobby". Take up art, or work out/jog, do something good for oneself. *Unlock from treating the consumer goods as a hobby.*
> 
> Straps - that's just swapping one thing for another, we're still buying them on and on, same as watches.


This ^^^^^^


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Went to throw on the Casio Duro today and realized the battery was dead after I had already left the house. Guess that's one weird aspect of quartz pieces, I never even bother to check them unlike my automatics. Still took a few shots of it since it's a sentimental fave (and a great beater).


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Thinking we must spend more to find the right watch is not always the correct answer or true. Perhaps it is the thoughts of change that promotes the temporary feeling or anticipation that "this one" will be the one. Truth is no watch is capable of your complete satisfaction, that is an illusion as is the upmarket charge. Like climbing the corporate ladder, once at the top it is not the happy restful place of accomplishment we think it will be. With expensive watches the possession becomes the possessor, damage, theft, worry, disappointment, value calculations, loss/gain, et nausium. Hoping this or that next watch will satisfy an undetermined itch, the monster of more, is frankly, foolishness. I find greater satisfaction finding a gem for a song, as with my edifice, than longing after, saving for a myth perpetrated by our so called rational thinking or plan. The bottom line is where do you put your trust, where do you get your wisdom from, and on what are you basing your decisions, experience, education, ability, power?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Thinking we must spend more to find the right watch is not always the correct answer or true. Perhaps it is the thoughts of change that promotes the temporary feeling or anticipation that "this one" will be the one. Truth is no watch is capable of your complete satisfaction, that is an illusion as is the upmarket charge. Like climbing the corporate ladder, once at the top it is not the happy restful place of accomplishment we think it will be. With expensive watches the possession becomes the possessor, damage, theft, worry, disappointment, value calculations, loss/gain, et nausium. Hoping this or that next watch will satisfy an undetermined itch, the monster of more, is frankly, foolishness. I find greater satisfaction finding a gem for a song, as with my edifice, than longing after, saving for a myth perpetrated by our so called rational thinking or plan. The bottom line is where do you put your trust, where do you get your wisdom from, and on what are you basing your decisions, experience, education, ability, power?
> 
> View attachment 13426239


Interesting comparison to corporate ladder. I've had numerous opportunities to rise up the management grades where I work, but I realised that where I am is a perfect balance of work I enjoy and a salary that gives me a good lifestyle, so why ruin that with more pressure and longer working hours? So, time to apply that to watches.......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, I need some bashing. Been thinking for a while that I might do a 1:1 with my Glycine 500 m Combat Sub Aquarius for an Omega Planet Ocean. The truth is, performance-wise, the ETA 2824-2 Aquarius gives me just about as much in terms of performance as the Planet Ocean. But I have been secretly jonesing for a Seamaster for a while. I put it out of my mind, because it wasn't going to spend more than $2,000 on a watch. However, I have a friend who is selling his, in brand new condition, that he just doesn't wear at all. I can get it for a killer price, so that removes the pricing issue.
> 
> Anyway, please bash away. This is the exact version, the big one in blue.
> 
> ...


Even trade money wise I would take the Omega over the Glycine....... as I run for the hills.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

If only we could clear our memories of everything we know about watches, of all our preconceived notions of brands and prices and movements and crystals and …........ The rabbit hole blocking the light of our true souls, our true desires from shining through. Which one would we then choose?

I suppose we will never know, but it's a hint of where to start looking before applying the practical considerations reason demands. Putting the practical considerations beforehand will limit our options and prevent us from achieving full enjoyment and satisfaction, restricting those in large part to an intellectual level resulting in mixed feelings.

So how is any of this mumbo jumbo to some, realistically unattainable conceptual idea to others supposed to help us? Knowledge is power, discard the pie in the sky notion of finding “the One”, as I've said before “they all disappoint and they all satisfy.” Choose one that will offer more in the way of feelings with an acceptable level of practicality, recognize it for what it is, and stop dreaming of finding something you will never find. This is the doorway into the path of contentment, finding satisfaction with what is obtainable, with that which we have obtained.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Interesting comparison to corporate ladder. I've had numerous opportunities to rise up the management grades where I work, but I realised that where I am is a perfect balance of work I enjoy and a salary that gives me a good lifestyle, so why ruin that with more pressure and longer working hours? So, time to apply that to watches.......


Well....a wise manager once interviewed me and asked an intriguing interview question. He said "let's say you join us and start earning £250 a day working 45 hours a week. My job would be to help you get better, so if I can show you a way to earn £500 a day would that double your income? Or would you work less hours?"

Always stuck with me - improve your earnings to a point where you are comfortable and then if you improve it further start cutting your hours to earn the same money. Let's you spend time on non work stuff.

In watch terms this is similar for me. I've grown the value of the collection to where I was comfortable but now growth reduces the numbers. Might not be a perfect analogy but I can see the parallel.

I never did get that job....

Day 12


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well....a wise manager once interviewed me and asked an intriguing interview question. He said "let's say you join us and start earning £250 a day working 45 hours a week. My job would be to help you get better, so if I can show you a way to earn £500 a day would that double your income? Or would you work less hours?"
> 
> Always stuck with me - improve your earnings to a point where you are comfortable and then if you improve it further start cutting your hours to earn the same money. Let's you spend time on non work stuff.
> 
> ...


The will only say I will say in regards to watches is that you are equating more with more expensive. Materialism more is just one aspect of more. Is that the only way, the best way, the easiest way to a wider more encompassing more?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> The only say I will say in regards to watches is that you are equating more with more expensive. Materialism more is just one aspect of more. Is that the only way, the best way, the easiest way to a wider more encompassing more?


In the equation it was total income / hours

In watches I was saying like total value / nr of pieces

I guess it's like someone saying ok here's £30k - go buy a watch or watches. Only stipulation is you must spend the full £30k. Would you buy....
3x10k watches?
1x30k watch 
or maybe 30x1k watches?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> In the equation it was total income / hours
> 
> In watches I was saying like total value / nr of pieces
> 
> ...


I meant to say I will only say, edited. I understand the analogy. I was adding additional food for thought in terms of watches.

It's not about whether we spend the full 30K, for example, why must we spend it all? You have done very well in terms of purchases, but in terms of money allocated it remains the same. Different parts of a wider whole. Not judging, it's not about right or wrong, food for thought.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Some are looking for a destination watch, which is compatible with WPAC. For me it is the journey, not the destination, that satisfies and brings enjoyment, something which is compatible with purchase control and incongruous with WPAC. Maybe I don't belong here?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> ........Maybe I don't belong here?


You are like part of the furniture around here PW.. . ...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> In the equation it was total income / hours
> 
> In watches I was saying like total value / nr of pieces
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm just being dense here Rusty, but I don't get the analogy :-s

If I work hard/smarter I can earn the same money but put in less hours and have more time for other things. Get that perfectly....... |>

.......but you lost me with the £30k on watches.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So my $55 watch is now giving me the same or actually more enjoyment than the $450 sumo. The $400 does not need to stay in any watch fund, instead made some extra car payments. I suppose we all need some self imposed restraints but that is completely self arbitrary as well as self limiting. No advantage to doing it at all other than self justification and no help for others to emulate either. Every man must follow his own path to the end unless he surrenders his will to another more worthy of following along the way. There are consequences that will bring regret or joy for every decision.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Maybe I'm just being dense here Rusty, but I don't get the analogy :-s
> 
> If I work hard/smarter I can earn the same money but put in less hours and have more time for other things. Get that perfectly....... |>
> 
> .......but you lost me with the £30k on watches.


The 30k was a tangent really. Just a curious question. I would prob fall into the 15x2k camp. Others might live a 3x10k collection. Just idle chit chat


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well I'm a new owner of blue P.O. so perhaps a bash from me wouldn't be expected, HOWEVER.....
> 
> I had the 42mm P.O. a while back - and the 39.5 has quite a few improvements which is why I bought it back. The end link was shortened that ensures a perfect comfort and transition from case to bracelet re wrist curvature. The one in your pic has the old end link which made the bracelet come almost straight out the case effectively lengthening lug to lug distance.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all for the bashing.

This one is the 42mm. That is normally in my sweet spot, but if the case makes the band do wonky things, that might change things.

I have deliberately avoided trying on the watch out of fear I would buy it on the spot. I've only ever seen it in my friend's watch box, and I didn't notice the odd case/band fit issue, so that's a welcome warning.

I appreciate the recommendation of the 39.5 version. I don't have any ADs in my area, so I'll do some research on how they wear. That size is on the very low end of what looks good on my 7.25 " wrist.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> You are like part of the furniture around here PW.. . ...


Thank you Hornet, I won't ask you which piece. :-d


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I found this while looking at some of my watches today. Faded, warped, sticky buttons, normally I would thank it for the memories and bid goodbye to an old and trusted companion, turn around and toss it, only to start looking for another. This time I think it deserves better, a new battery for another round of the mundane and whatever adventures await.

For the record, no abuse has taken place. Well, nothing I didn't put myself through.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, WPAC got philosophical.



jcombs1 said:


> I'm not a therapist by any stretch but I thought that as I moved up in cost/quality these feelings that my watchbox is inadequate or not quite perfect would go away. Mind you, I've only recently started the lower quantity, higher quality mindset and my collection is certainly nowhere near the quality of some here but it does seem to be a cycle that's frequently repeated.
> 
> I'm headed to what I think will be a small, carefully curated, 3-5 watch collection and plan to get out at that point but from what I see that's unlikely to happen. I hope I'm different than others but if a 10+ watch collection that includes Omega/Tudor/Rolex/etc. isn't satisfactory to some I may be in trouble. Hell, we all may be in trouble.
> 
> The human psyche is a weird b*tch.


It's probably frequently repeated because we all have one left wrist, and while some of us fall into the "more is more" camp, most of us find that fewer watches of better quality yields more satisfaction.



jcombs1 said:


> I'm headed to what I think will be a small, carefully curated, 3-5 watch collection and plan to get out at that point but from what I see that's unlikely to happen. I hope I'm different than others but if a 10+ watch collection that includes Omega/Tudor/Rolex/etc. isn't satisfactory to some I may be in trouble. Hell, we all may be in trouble.
> 
> The human psyche is a weird b*tch.


Collecting, curating or - let's call it what it also is - shopping is exploratory. It's endless, potentially. If it comes from an unhappy place, you're doing it wrong. And if you're working your way towards "perfection" or trying to scratch an itch, you'll never succeed. It's a bit like dating. You learn something about yourself, learn about the world and make a few friends and a few memories. It's a ride.

Jcombs, there's hope yet. Monetary value and happiness don't correlate. The reason a Omega/Tudor/Rolex/etc. owner is dissatisfied might not be a never-ending desire to move upmarket. For all you know, he/she could be dissatisfied with the Omega/Tudor/Rolex/etc. itself.

I approach it the same way I approach consumption or (so I try) life in general - if I have a roof over my head, food on the table, good health and the people and doggo I love, everything else is bonus. That's not to say the bonus doesn't make me happier. Hornet, my watches, my $3K watches even, sure make me happier. Why else would I have bought them? But, I wouldn't be unhappy if they were gone tomorrow. Let's say I had to sell them to pay a vet bill - though some pretty poor financial decisions would have been made to put me in such a position in the first place, I'd be too busy celebrating that my pup can get the care that he needs. Then, there are those FS posts, "selling to raise funds for another hobby". The guy is obviously enjoying himself. Multiple hobbies! Like just about everything else, watches are not a need. Don't let anything put blinkers on you; spend your resources wisely; enjoy what you get with them when you have them; and don't get so attached or immersed that your world would collapse if you don't.

Day 6 of 10: GS 8J









To sell, or not to sell - that is the question.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 6


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Wow, WPAC got philosophical.
> 
> It's probably frequently repeated because we all have one left wrist, and while some of us fall into the "more is more" camp, most of us find that fewer watches of better quality yields more satisfaction.
> 
> ...


Agree with every single word of that BD. That Gs suits you almost as good as the strap suits the watch. If that were my wrist it would be 100% keeper, but ofc that's your choice


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

So the watch a day thing.... has it thrown up any surprises for anyone? Only thing I’ve noticed is a slight yearning to put on the first ones worn on day 1 again. Good sign I guess


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Wow, WPAC got philosophical.
> 
> It's probably frequently repeated because we all have one left wrist, and while some of us fall into the "more is more" camp, most of us find that fewer watches of better quality yields more satisfaction.
> 
> ...


Wise words BD, wise words.

.......for me this "hobby" is rather like smoking (which I used to do); I knew I shouldn't be smoking but it was just so hard to give up and even whilst giving up there were relapses back into the habit. Eventually I came out the other side better for it, this is what I need to do with watches.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Wise words BD, wise words.
> 
> .......for me this "hobby" is rather like smoking (which I used to do); I knew I shouldn't be smoking but it was just so hard to give up and even whilst giving up there were relapses back into the habit. Eventually I came out the other side better for it, this is what I need to do with watches.


Umm I think smoking is on a different level to owning a few watches ?. But ok


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Umm I think smoking is on a different level to owning a few watches &#55358;&#56611;. But ok


An analogy Rusty, just trying to make the point that this is more like an addiction for me.......

......you have a different perspective on this I think.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Umm I think smoking is on a different level to owning a few watches &#55358;&#56611;. But ok


Harder to quit?

I've never puffed, so I wouldn't know. But, it sure seems so.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> An analogy Rusty, just trying to make the point that this is more like an addiction for me.......
> 
> ......you have a different perspective on this I think.


No just a more damaging much greater problem. No one ever died from buying a watch or three to my knowledge. I get the analogy though


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Some years ago, when I was a padawan WIS, I bought a mid-sized, Omega SMP.










I enjoyed the watch as a whole but sold it soon after because the case had been polished and I couldn't get past that.

Now, I want another one.

Bash away.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Harder to quit?
> 
> I've never puffed, so I wouldn't know. But, it sure seems so.


Incredibly hard to quit. I found that as soon as life got a little bit stressful (nothing major, just life's ups and downs) I'd be buying a packet of cigs. Then I'd feel very, very guilty.......

Thankfully I had a good woman behind me encouraging me at every step, and I truly mean that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Some years ago, when I was a padawan WIS, I bought a mid-sized, Omega SMP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to bash it, just let remind you of these beauties.....

Heuer Carrera × 2 
Squale Medium × 2
Zenith A386
Gubelin V72
Ω Speedy '57 Trilogy
*Tudor Sub*
Rolex DJ
Breguet Classique
Nomos Minimatik
GS 8J

I've highlighted the key one.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> No just a more damaging much greater problem. No one ever died from buying a watch or three to my knowledge. I get the analogy though


Yes, smoking and buying watches aren't on the same level I'll agree......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I smoked 20 a day from age of 20 to 42. Bought a vape system and haven’t had a cig since. Not even a craving. Currently still vaping but with 0% nicotine content.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Some years ago, when I was a padawan WIS, I bought a mid-sized, Omega SMP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ye well - it's "nice". But it's a bit dated looking - and not in a cool vintage or retro way. Just dated. The bezel I think would be a complete scratch magnet, and I honestly don't think it would displace anything out of your current rotation.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I smoked 20 a day from age of 20 to 42. Bought a vape system and haven't had a cig since. Not even a craving. Currently still vaping but with 0% nicotine content.


Well done Rusty |>. I smoked about the same from 18 till 40.

......didn't know you can vape without nicotine.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> I smoked 20 a day from age of 20 to 42. Bought a vape system and haven't had a cig since. Not even a craving. Currently still vaping but with 0% nicotine content.


Interesting, vaping worked out for you? I've recently read a lot of reports on tech news media that vapes do take over from cigarettes, but still encourage the addiction-like behaviour and pretty heavy nicotine doses (in case of Juul). (ex. src: https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/23/...diction-lawsuits-vaping-electronic-cigarettes )


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Interesting, vaping worked out for you? I've recently read a lot of reports on tech news media that vapes do take over from cigarettes, but still encourage the addiction-like behaviour and pretty heavy nicotine doses (in case of Juul). (ex. src: https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/23/...diction-lawsuits-vaping-electronic-cigarettes )


Giving up was very very easy for me. Surprisingly so. The vape gives you the nicotine (the addictive substance) but removes the smoke, tar, smell, taste etc, so it also removes most of the damaging stuff.

At first you don't feel like you've stopped cos you're still puffing on something - can still do "smoke" rings - still getting nicotine - so no withdrawal at all.

Of course there is still nicotine addiction so you just reduce the strength of oil down to 0 over a period of a few months. Once you've caped s couple of months at 0 nicotine content it's just a voluntary decision to continue or not. Surprised it wasn't done years ago


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, I need some bashing. Been thinking for a while that I might do a 1:1 with my Glycine 500 m Combat Sub Aquarius for an Omega Planet Ocean. The truth is, performance-wise, the ETA 2824-2 Aquarius gives me just about as much in terms of performance as the Planet Ocean. But I have been secretly jonesing for a Seamaster for a while. I put it out of my mind, because it wasn't going to spend more than $2,000 on a watch. However, I have a friend who is selling his, in brand new condition, that he just doesn't wear at all. I can get it for a killer price, so that removes the pricing issue.
> 
> Anyway, please bash away. This is the exact version, the big one in blue.
> 
> ...


well just stare at that black date wheel for a while......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

blackdot said:


> Wow, WPAC got philosophical.
> 
> It's probably frequently repeated because we all have one left wrist, and while some of us fall into the "more is more" camp, most of us find that fewer watches of better quality yields more satisfaction.
> 
> ...


I'm not a philosopher, it was just a casual observation of human nature. I found it curious, not crazy but curious, that some aren't completely satisfied with what many would think are very nice collections of higher end watches and continue down the buying/selling/upgrading rabbit hole.

It can come from a good place, I guess, attempting to responsibly curate the ultimate collection isn't silly. We're all in this for different reasons and I'm not judging or suggesting the flipping cycle is wrong, I do think it suggests that it's not the watch or watches but more about the pursuit and that's neither right nor wrong. Again, just interesting.

It could just as easily occur with a set that included Certina/Seiko/Victorinox as opposed to Rolex/Omega/Tudor if finances or responsibilities stop you from going up the food chain.

I'm not unhappy or in a bad place with anything really, especially watches, and I don't think the perfect watch or collection exists. I don't sit around wringing my hands over this kind of stuff.

I do find it interesting though, I guess we all do on some level or we wouldn't log in to this crazy forum everyday. Carry on...

BTW, blackdot, the GS is a great piece. I vote don't sell.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> So the watch a day thing.... has it thrown up any surprises for anyone? Only thing I've noticed is a slight yearning to put on the first ones worn on day 1 again. Good sign I guess


Well I guess I need to go trough a few more cycles to draw any conclusions. But I do find so far that I'm appreciating each watch I wear more than I would normally.
But at the same time I do also get the feeling I could be satisfied with even less watches.
How and why exactly these feelings are arising I'm still contemplating. A few more weeks will clarify more I suppose.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 3/7

This Edifice is doing all the tricks....









Now I am seriously considering selling all three others and going back to being a one watch guy. Seriously.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Day 3/7
> 
> This Edifice is doing all the tricks....
> 
> ...


Give it a month or two USC.. you are an impulsive character. If you sell them now, I'm sure you'll do a 180 turn again in a month or 2, and be buying another 3. 
Try a one or two month evaluation period for any watch related descision.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Day 3/7
> 
> This Edifice is doing all the tricks....
> 
> ...


You would only buy them (or similar) back again. Enjoy having your collection. Just don't buy any more.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Lol seems Wimads beat me to it by 10 seconds 🤣


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Give it a month or two USC.. you are an impulsive character. If you sell them now, I'm sure you'll do a 180 turn again in a month or 2, and be buying another 3.
> Try a one or two month evaluation period for any watch related descision.


This ^^^^ USC. Put the others away and wear it for a month before you go crazy......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> You would only buy them (or similar) back again. Enjoy having your collection. Just don't buy any more.


Thing is I never would buy the same watch twice, never have done that. Similar perhaps but only if the current watch fails in some regard. Saying the edifice is similar to the sumo as it is a dive watch. I always have preferred dive watches as they do everything I need a watch to do. So really that is all I need. I will give it a couple weeks but selling watches also is a bit of fun too.

So after a couple weeks if I find that I want to take this one off to wear another - so be it. I suppose there is some advantage then to having choices.

I am impulsive after I make up my mind..... rather I would say I am quickly decisive after due consideration. I can tell you it is very nice having a dive watch on wrist again especially one I can read the date easily - why would I want or need any others?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Thing is I never would buy the same watch twice, never have done that. Similar perhaps but only if the current watch fails in some regard. Saying the edifice is similar to the sumo as it is a dive watch. I always have preferred dive watches as they do everything I need a watch to do. So really that is all I need. I will give it a couple weeks but selling watches also is a bit of fun too.
> 
> So after a couple weeks if I find that I want to take this one off to wear another - so be it. I suppose there is some advantage then to having choices.
> 
> I am impulsive after I make up my mind..... rather I would say I am quickly decisive after due consideration. I can tell you it is very nice having a dive watch on wrist again especially one I can read the date easily - why would I want or need any others?


You had the phoibos and said that was fantastic, where is that one now?!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> You had the phoibos and said that was fantastic, where is that one now?!


So the Phoibos did not withstand the test of time neither did the sumo in fact neither did my Rolex sub back in the 80s may have lasted a year with me.
However, past performance is no guarantee of future performance. There are things about this edifice that lead me to think it will last and get me out of this racket - for how long? well place your bets.

My son called today and mentioned he bought a cheapo Walmart watch because he needed a stopwatch for work so I offered him the Seiko chrono via email following the call which hopefully he will accept.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So the Phoibos did not withstand the test of time neither did the sumo in fact neither did my Rolex sub back in the 80s may have lasted a year with me.
> *However, past performance is no guarantee of future performance. *There are things about this edifice that lead me to think it will last and get me out of this racket - for how long? well place your bets.
> 
> My son called today and mentioned he bought a cheapo Walmart watch because he needed a stopwatch for work so I offered him the Seiko chrono via email following the call which hopefully he will accept.


.......and honeymoon infatuation is no indication of a watch being able to stay on your wrist past a month :think:


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> well just stare at that black date wheel for a while......


I prefer a black date wheel with a dark dial. Seems cleaner to me.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I prefer a black date wheel with a dark dial. Seems cleaner to me.
> 
> Doc Savage


+1


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm not a philosopher, it was just a casual observation of human nature. I found it curious, not crazy but curious, that some aren't completely satisfied with what many would think are very nice collections of higher end watches and continue down the buying/selling/upgrading rabbit hole.
> 
> It can come from a good place, I guess, attempting to responsibly curate the ultimate collection isn't silly. We're all in this for different reasons and I'm not judging or suggesting the flipping cycle is wrong, I do think it suggests that it's not the watch or watches but more about the pursuit and that's neither right nor wrong. Again, just interesting.
> 
> ...


I believe that perhaps a main cause for the constant acquisition of watches, regardless of numbers possessed, few or many, cheap or expensive, not so nice or super nice, goes to the core nature of this hobby for many of us, let's face it, this is jewelry, fashion, you always get another ring, shoe, piece. Unlike other hobbies where you do a fair amount of modifying and customizing, or a sport were once you settle on a piece of equipment it suits for years, not to mention the more limited number of choices available, this hobby by its very nature for many of us is about collecting, meaning acquiring others. And unlike other hobbies like stamp or coin collecting were a large collection is perfectly normal, we realize that we can only wear so many watches so we buy and sell to keep us from hoarding, another word for a meaningless collection that we do not want or desire.

Eventually we will fade out of the hobby just fine with whatever we have left, meanwhile just enjoy it, keeping purchases under control.

I have yet to see a person who is very active in this hobby and mostly participates in the capacity of acquiring a watch(s), be content for long with what they have desiring no others. This seems self contradictory, one precludes the other.

Anyways, mystery person, let's hear from you if you are out there. There's always an exception and a minority, we can certainly learn from you.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blackdot said:


> Some years ago, when I was a padawan WIS, I bought a mid-sized, Omega SMP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to go back young Padawan WIS.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Well I guess I need to go trough a few more cycles to draw any conclusions. But I do find so far that I'm appreciating each watch I wear more than I would normally.
> But at the same time I do also get the feeling I could be satisfied with even less watches.
> How and why exactly these feelings are arising I'm still contemplating. A few more weeks will clarify more I suppose.


That's a very interesting observation. When I wear a watch that I like for a long time I get the same feeling that I could be satisfied with one or few due to appreciation of what I have. Perhaps a quick rotation elicits the same appreciation for one, as Rusty noted, or a few, in addition to exposing you to the unnecessary and perhaps cumbersome chore of a large rotation. Look forward to see were this leads you.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> So the Phoibos did not withstand the test of time neither did the sumo in fact neither did my Rolex sub back in the 80s may have lasted a year with me.
> However, past performance is no guarantee of future performance. There are things about this edifice that lead me to think it will last and get me out of this racket - for how long? well place your bets.
> 
> My son called today and mentioned he bought a cheapo Walmart watch because he needed a stopwatch for work so I offered him the Seiko chrono via email following the call which hopefully he will accept.


5 X 1 - one week
20 x 1 - one month
10000 x 1 - one year
Infinity x 1 - forever


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> .......and honeymoon infatuation is no indication of a watch being able to stay on your wrist past a month :think:


True there are no guarantees in the watches sustainability, longevity, future desirability, retention capability, nor capital gain, to mention a few attributes we project unto future purchase decisions. As I said...&#8230;.I think this will do, but you are blameless to mention my pretty poor track record this year...&#8230;. place your bets. I'll venture at least through Nov/Dec just to be conservative.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> 5 X 1 - one week
> 20 x 1 - one month
> 10000 x 1 - one year
> Infinity x 1 - forever


those are some very stiff odds


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Give me 50/1 and I'll have 20 bucks at 6 months


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Give me 50/1 and I'll have 20 bucks at 6 months


is 50/1 for or against?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> is 50/1 for or against?


20 wins 1000


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I think I could wear it for 6 months for $1,000 for sure.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> 20 wins 1000


if I wear it for 6 months I get $1,000 - I would take that bet


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

where do I send the 20


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> where do I send the 20


I'm placing the bet not taking it ?.

But in any event you should prob send $20 to Ebay as a down payment on the next one . Only messing with you bud.

Oops almost forgot . Day 13


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

so if I took your bet I would be highly motivated to keep this watch. However, I gave up gambling long ago. Not sure why then I suggested to place your bets. I suppose it is so one of these days I can prove the doubters wrong and actually keep a watch for more than a year. I hear stories of guys who finally replace their watch after 10 or 20 years of faithful service but that is not my story...…..yet. 


Anyway time will tell.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> so if I took your bet I would be highly motivated to keep this watch. However, I gave up gambling long ago. Not sure why then I suggested to place your bets. I suppose it is so one of these days I can prove the doubters wrong and actually keep a watch for more than a year. *I hear stories of guys who finally replace their watch after 10 or 20 years of faithful service but that is not my story...&#8230;..yet. *
> 
> Anyway time will tell.


Me too, only issue is those guys probably never spent a day on a watch forum. We can't measure ourselves with someone else's measuring stick. I'm also quite sure they have their own achilles heel, just a different one.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, I need some bashing. Been thinking for a while that I might do a 1:1 with my Glycine 500 m Combat Sub Aquarius for an Omega Planet Ocean. The truth is, performance-wise, the ETA 2824-2 Aquarius gives me just about as much in terms of performance as the Planet Ocean. But I have been secretly jonesing for a Seamaster for a while. I put it out of my mind, because it wasn't going to spend more than $2,000 on a watch. However, I have a friend who is selling his, in brand new condition, that he just doesn't wear at all. I can get it for a killer price, so that removes the pricing issue.
> 
> Anyway, please bash away. This is the exact version, the big one in blue.
> 
> Doc Savage


Hmm. Considering that you mentioned you could get that at a killer price, bashing should be withheld until it is confirmed that you let that beauty get away.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

blackdot said:


> Some years ago, when I was a padawan WIS, I bought a mid-sized, Omega SMP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will sell it again in no time due to same reasons.

If Bond SMP is legendary watch due to its connection to 007, this one looks like bald villain. Ernest Stavro Blomfeld kind of.

Dont.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks to all for the bashing.
> 
> This one is the 42mm. That is normally in my sweet spot, but if the case makes the band do wonky things, that might change things.
> 
> ...


Any PO would be thick. In fact only ones that are proportional due to thickness are 45


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

khronolektur said:


> Hmm. Considering that you mentioned you could get that at a killer price, bashing should be withheld until it is confirmed that you let that beauty get away.


If he doesn't buy it then bashing is redundant........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Any PO would be thick. In fact only ones that are proportional due to thickness are 45










they were very clever in the changes on the 8800 movement and 39.5mm version. Makes the side profile almost svelt!! Here compared to the SMPc which is itself thinnish. And yet face on it retains the bold toolwatch styling. 39.5 would be the version to go for imho but I guess I'm biased







.
Don't get me wrong it's still chunky but not stupidly so whereas the 8500 42mm is almost 2.5mm thicker


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I was talking about 8500 42 and 45.

New versions come in 45,5 and 43.5 if I recall and are thinner
.

Which one was in question HBD?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 7, and completed one rotation of collection. Will continue at least another 2 rotations before making any conclusions.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> I was talking about 8500 42 and 45.
> 
> New versions come in 45,5 and 43.5 if I recall and are thinner
> .
> ...


42mm.

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Try it on before. If you can, borrow it for a day.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Try it on before. If you can, borrow it for a day.


Was my suggestion / although if price is killer it's a far easier flip than the glycine


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Was my suggestion / although if price is killer it's a far easier flip than the glycine


Wait. It is swap for glycine?!

Erm... I would be all over it.. From a pure material view. My 2c


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for talking some sense into me. Good rule of thumb never to buy something that isn't better than what one already has (unless deliberately downgrading).

p.s. I'll hold onto the GS for now. I don't miss it when it is out of rotation, but every time I pull it out, the finishing puts my other watches to shame.



Hotblack Desiato said:


> I prefer a black date wheel with a dark dial. Seems cleaner to me.
> 
> Doc Savage


I think the point is that it isn't blue.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Day 7 of 10: Breguet Classique










I had many concerns even as I was trying to buy it - yellow gold, very small size, neither early nor contemporary...... But, I'm beginning to feel a bond forming, and it looks so clean.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Thanks, everyone, for talking some sense into me. Good rule of thumb never to buy something that isn't better than what one already has (unless deliberately downgrading).
> 
> p.s. I'll hold onto the GS for now. I don't miss it when it is out of rotation, but every time I pull it out, the finishing puts my other watches to shame.
> 
> I think the point is that it isn't blue.


Yes look at the past but don't stare
Learn from the past but don't live on it

Etc


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

A better shot of day 13


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

blackdot said:


> Thanks, everyone, for talking some sense into me. Good rule of thumb never to buy something that isn't better than what one already has (unless deliberately downgrading).
> 
> p.s. I'll hold onto the GS for now. I don't miss it when it is out of rotation, but every time I pull it out, the finishing puts my other watches to shame.
> 
> I think the point is that it isn't blue.


Maybe. I hear a lot of hate on WUS for black date wheels instead of white. Figured it was that.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> Wait. It is swap for glycine?!
> 
> Erm... I would be all over it.. From a pure material view. My 2c


I'm not trading the Glycine for the Omega - that WOULD be a screamer deal. It's just a 1:1 in the collection size.

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh.. Ok.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

O1R traded for G Shock and G Shock now sold for what I expected for the O1R. Roundabout way to get there but another one gone.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> O1R traded for G Shock and G Shock now sold for what I expected for the O1R. Roundabout way to get there but another one gone.


Was I close in estimating value? I'm confident you came out well, just curious.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I’m in NYC for business and spent a couple of hours at the Tourneau Time Machine store in Manhattan. They are AD’s for almost every brand imaginable; Rolex, Piaget, JLC, Tag, Zenith, GO, Cartier, G Shock, etc. etc.

Tried a bunch on, sorry no pics as it seemed cheesy to take pics in the store, and had some surprises and some disappointments.

The general takeaway is that you really have to spend a lot of money to see or feel a real difference in quality, IMO. 

The stars of the show for me were, in no particular order:

-GO Panoreserve, Rusty is right - it’s stunning IRL, the blue dial in particular.

-Tudor in general. I don’t know how someone can look through the Tudor case and then walk over to the Rolex case and buy a Rolex. The difference in value is astonishing, IMO, Tudor any day for me. Interestingly, they still had an old version ETA Pelagos and it’s smaller than i remember. Wearable, but it would be so much better if it were 40mm.

-I was surprised at how much I like the Longines collection overall. Lots of nice watches that seemed good value. No single watch stood out but they were all nice. The Big Eye Chrono was better than i thought it might be.

No real bummers, except maybe the Zenith El Primero. I tried the grey dial, 38mm chrono (I’ve been lusting for the white dial) and while nice there were no angels singing, the bracelet was a let down.

The JLC’s were nice but not drool on my shirt nice.

The Franck Muller watches were insane, not in a good way.

Overall a good experience and a good lesson that reinforced the notion that the watches I have are pretty nice. However, I will be sorely tempted by a new Tudor 58.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Was I close in estimating value? I'm confident you came out well, just curious.


I could have got more I think but wasnt greedy. Sold for £400


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm in NYC for business and spent a couple of hours at the Tourneau Time Machine store in Manhattan. They are AD's for almost every brand imaginable; Rolex, Piaget, JLC, Tag, Zenith, GO, Cartier, G Shock, etc. etc.
> 
> Tried a bunch on, sorry no pics as it seemed cheesy to take pics in the store, and had some surprises and some disappointments.
> 
> ...


Your tastes mirror mine sir. Welcome to the golden ratio club ?. Philistines need not apply


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Your tastes mirror mine sir. Welcome to the golden ratio club &#55358;&#56611;. Philistines need not apply


Weren't the Philistines in Monty Python's life of Brian?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Weren't the Philistines in Monty Python's life of Brian?


You're a very naughty boy


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day 14


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You're a very naughty boy


He has a wife, you know. You know what she's called? She's called... 'Incontinentia'. 'Incontinentia Buttocks'.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> -Tudor in general. I don't know how someone can look through the Tudor case and then walk over to the Rolex case and buy a Rolex. The difference in value is astonishing, IMO, Tudor any day for me. Interestingly, they still had an old version ETA Pelagos and it's smaller than i remember. Wearable, but it would be so much better if it were 40mm.


I feel you on this. When I was saving I had been contemplating the North Flag (a watch I have wanted for years) but thought "Hell, if you're saving up why not go all the way to an Explorer I"? Then I tried on the Explorer, and tbh I just didn't see or feel the difference in quality between it and the NF. There are some things you you could point out, but ultimately I felt like the actual differences in quality were so few and so intangible that they didn't mean much to me at the end of the day.

Now I'm sure there are folks who can make the same claim about Oris vs Tudor, and they might be right. But ultimately I got what I wanted, no regrets.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> I feel you on this. When I was saving I had been contemplating the North Flag (a watch I have wanted for years) but thought "Hell, if you're saving up why not go all the way to an Explorer I"? Then I tried on the Explorer, and tbh I just didn't see or feel the difference in quality between it and the NF. There are some things you you could point out, but ultimately I felt like the actual differences in quality were so few and so intangible that they didn't mean much to me at the end of the day.
> 
> Now I'm sure there are folks who can make the same claim about Oris vs Tudor, and they might be right. But ultimately I got what I wanted, no regrets.


Friend of mine was round recently and looking at the Tudor's said but you could sell them all and maybe get two Rolex. I didn't even reply. It had been a long day.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Friend of mine was round recently and looking at the Tudor's said but you could sell them all and maybe get two Rolex. I didn't even reply. It had been a long day.


I think the one killer watch Tudor doesn't have in its arsenal is something to fill the dressy three hand all-rounder with no sports heritage slot. Like a DJ equivalent of some variety. The 1926 pieces are nice enough but not quite there.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> I think the one killer watch Tudor doesn't have in its arsenal is something to fill the dressy three hand all-rounder with no sports heritage slot. Like a DJ equivalent of some variety. The 1926 pieces are nice enough but not quite there.


Gives the excuse to go find a vintage oysterdate or date day jumbo


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Gives the excuse to go find a vintage oysterdate or date day jumbo


NOT TODAY SATAN 😈


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 4/7

H76565835 listed along with the Hamilton bracelet. I am no longer an automatic mechanical guy. Seiko chrono is going to my son tomorrow along with bracelet and some straps and tool, I get to teach him the art of strap changes. So now I will have a two watch collection.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Day 8 of 10: Heuer Carrera re-issue

This was my first "less affordable" purchase - much less affordable than my collection at the time. It was an impulse buy - saw it, loved it, bought it. No regrets. Negative regrets, even. They can bury it with me when I die.










This "a watch a day" thing has been tiresome if a little illuminating. I plan to revert to my weekday watch + weekend watch routine.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Day 4/7
> 
> H76565835 listed along with the Hamilton bracelet. I am no longer an automatic mechanical guy. Seiko chrono is going to my son tomorrow along with bracelet and some straps and tool, I get to teach him the art of strap changes. So now I will have a two watch collection.


You know something USC, based on what you have said and what I have seen here you have found your natural fit in horology. You like to try out one or a few watches for a relatively short time before replacing it with others. The watch sellers of the world are your watch box. Kind of cool! There's no point in trying to fight your natural place in horology, better to manage it. As long as you have the time and dollars - enjoy it in a responsible way. You know when it's time for another, and if one day a watch wants to stay on longer, you will know that too.

Before this is construed as another anti WPAC sort of bash, in my opinion it is much better to manage our natural approach to the hobby (which may evolve in time) then to continually bash our heads against our disposition in a wall of abstinence. Keeping it real!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Question for the less is more crowd, which in a way most of us relate to and practice to an extent, except most of us don't take it to what may be characterized as an extreme by putting all of our watch funds into one or two pieces. Is there a plan? How will you know when you have reached a satisfactory level? Is it more of a discovery and experimental journey to see how far you can get or until you find your place? Is it just as simple as placing all the money you are willing to spend on watches into one or two pieces?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Question for the less is more crowd, which in a way most of us relate to and practice to an extent, except most of us don't take it to what may be characterized as an extreme by putting all of our watch funds into one or two pieces. Is there a plan? How will you know when you have reached a satisfactory level? Is it more of a discovery and experimental journey to see how far you can get or until you find your place? Is it just as simple as placing all the money you are willing to spend on watches into one or two pieces?


Initially there was no particular plan, apart from the blindingly obvious fact that I had too many watches and really didn't need that many. Although I was still applying some logic to which was sold, but I didn't know where this would end, e.g. I could only envisage the step I was in, not the end goal.

After the initial cull it was more of a planned process, but there was still an element of leaping into the unknown; take the Oris 65 I bought, this required quite a few affordables to be sold to raise the funds and that meant getting rid of watches I liked to fund a watch I'd tried on but not lived with, leap into the unknown as I'd said.

I think every time I've made a cull I've had to wait and let this settle down into the norm and then I can start thinking about the next step, if there is one. Right now I'm wanting to see how the MKII settles into the rotation and whether I'll go a step further........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Initially there was no particular plan, apart from the blindingly obvious fact that I had too many watches and really didn't need that many. Although I was still applying some logic to which was sold, but I didn't know where this would end, e.g. I could only envisage the step I was in, not the end goal.
> 
> After the initial cull it was more of a planned process, but there was still an element of leaping into the unknown; take the Oris 65 I bought, this required quite a few affordables to be sold to raise the funds and that meant getting rid of watches I liked to fund a watch I'd tried on but not lived with, leap into the unknown as I'd said.
> 
> I think every time I've made a cull I've had to wait and let this settle down into the norm and then I can start thinking about the next step, if there is one. Right now I'm wanting to see how the MKII settles into the rotation and whether I'll go a step further........


I can see you at 4. MkII, Oris, your dads, and a Seiko diver of some description


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> You know something USC, based on what you have said and what I have seen here you have found your natural fit in horology. You like to try out one or a few watches for a relatively short time before replacing it with others. The watch sellers of the world are your watch box. Kind of cool! There's no point in trying to fight your natural place in horology, better to manage it. As long as you have the time and dollars - enjoy it in a responsible way. You know when it's time for another, and if one day a watch wants to stay on longer, you will know that too.
> 
> Before this is construed as another anti WPAC sort of bash, in my opinion it is much better to manage our natural approach to the hobby (which may evolve in time) then to continually bash our heads against our disposition in a wall of abstinence. Keeping it real!


I get what you are suggesting here for USC PW, but I'm not entirely sure that's the right direction for him, he seems to be searching for that one watch rather than be wanting to always change......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Day 8 of 10: Heuer Carrera re-issue
> 
> This was my first "less affordable" purchase - much less affordable than my collection at the time. It was an impulse buy - saw it, loved it, bought it. No regrets. Negative regrets, even. They can bury it with me when I die.
> 
> ...


As per Rusty's earlier post, interesting to hear what the outcomes are of this little experiment, but why has it been tiresome?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I can see you at 4. MkII, Oris, your dads, and a Seiko diver of some description


We'll see Rusty, I'm taking your advice on this and giving it some time.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

4 days to go then rotation complete. Question is do I keep this going as my system ?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> 4 days to go then rotation complete. Question is do I keep this going as my system ?


Well, first what have you learnt through doing this?


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> As per Rusty's earlier post, interesting to hear what the outcomes are of this little experiment, but why has it been tiresome?


I have not enjoyed picking out a watch every morning. I had been content to pick one out on Monday morning and stick with it for the next five days, at least. That is all.

It hasn't given me any insight - not whether to keep and enjoy a watch or move it on.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 1 of second rotation:
If there's desk diving, do we call this desk beating?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, first what have you learnt through doing this?


So far only that I don't need to change watches twice a day, and that I don't think I'll sell all my steinharts. Was a good experiment


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> I have not enjoyed picking out a watch every morning. I had been content to pick one out on Monday morning and stick with it for the next five days, at least. That is all.
> 
> It hasn't given me any insight - not whether to keep and enjoy a watch or move it on.


Maybe that says you've got a perfect collection and you have a system of wearing them that works for you?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> So far only that I don't need to change watches twice a day, and that I don't think I'll sell all my steinharts. Was a good experiment


Does that mean you'll give up on the Hulk?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Does that mean you'll give up on the Hulk?


Still not sure at all


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Still not sure at all


Still can't see why a hulk would be any better to own than your Tudors.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Still can't see why a hulk would be any better to own than your Tudors.....


It wouldn't be replacing the Tudor's. It would replacing the fortis, SMPc, marinechrono, O1R, dancing hands, HKLE and maybe one more

All part of collection reduction strat


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Maybe that says you've got a perfect collection and you have a system of wearing them that works for you?


The latter, sure, but that's not a revelation. Not the former, which is tested by whether any watches hardly see the light of day given free choice.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> O1R traded for G Shock and G Shock now sold for what I expected for the O1R. Roundabout way to get there but another one gone.


Well done.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Walked into town for the library, daughter is currently picking as many books as she thinks her old, tired dad can carry home......

......MKII keeping track of time beautifully.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> ...
> -Tudor in general. I don't know how someone can look through the Tudor case and then walk over to the Rolex case and buy a Rolex. The difference in value is astonishing, IMO, Tudor any day for me...


I'm totally with you here. Tudor is, in many ways, Rolex's biggest competition. I'm not sure it is wise for them to make such a fine watch under the Tudor name, because as was said earlier, looking at them side-by-side, it is pretty hard to justify the extra money for a Rolex, unless you are just looking for that name on your wrist.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm totally with you here. Tudor is, in many ways, Rolex's biggest competition. I'm not sure it is wise for them to make such a fine watch under the Tudor name, because as was said earlier, looking at them side-by-side, it is pretty hard to justify the extra money for a Rolex, unless you are just looking for that name on your wrist.
> 
> Doc Savage


Isn't that what it becomes? The name, the exclusivity of them as they restrict supply.......


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Walked into town for the library, daughter is currently picking as many books as she thinks her old, tired dad can carry home......
> 
> ......MKII keeping track of time beautifully.
> 
> ...


Used to do that to Dad. Good times.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm totally with you here. Tudor is, in many ways, Rolex's biggest competition. I'm not sure it is wise for them to make such a fine watch under the Tudor name, because as was said earlier, looking at them side-by-side, it is pretty hard to justify the extra money for a Rolex, unless you are just looking for that name on your wrist.


My thought is that Tudor is being groomed into Rolex's place in the market as the Crown pushes their pricing up and plays their weird supply games with ADs and customers.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ok hornet you’ve convinced me re Tudor. Only green Tudor is the Harrods and they called me today....so that would scupper Hulk plans....only thing is I’m not certain I like it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok hornet you've convinced me re Tudor. Only green Tudor is the Harrods and they called me today....so that would scupper Hulk plans....only thing is I'm not certain I like it.


Seriously, you don't like this......



















Looks better than the Hulk IMHO.......

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Seriously, you don't like this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach it's not a case of NOT liking it. Ofc it's lovely - more a case of it being just another iteration of the black bay... as has been said before I'm already tudorcentric in the collection.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 5/7

Son loves the Seiko chrono but not on bracelet.....guess which strap he picked?

yep green nato

I guess like father like son.















Really like the minute markers on the inner bezel - classy. Reminds me of the way Rolex does Rolex around the inner bezel.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok, I'm back home now and returning to the game. Starting where I left off, today is Day 4. This Seiko Coutura Kinetic is not a watch I wear often, but in honor of its gift history and my recent family gathering, I'm wearing it today.









Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ach it's not a case of NOT liking it. Ofc it's lovely - more a case of it being just another iteration of the black bay... as has been said before I'm already tudorcentric in the collection.


Yep, you are a one-man-tudor-fan-club.......

.......here's a side by side review:

https://blog.thewatchsource.co.uk/2...-black-bay-79230g-hands-on-review-comparison/


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, you are a one-man-tudor-fan-club.......
> 
> .......here's a side by side review:
> 
> https://blog.thewatchsource.co.uk/2...-black-bay-79230g-hands-on-review-comparison/


Sure looks more than 1mm bigger.

TWSS


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So neither seem particularly attractive to me. The Rolex seems out of proportion with the narrower bracelet, which I do like. (the bracelet, not being out of proportion) The dial seems cluttered and the cyclops huge. The crown protectors seem chopped off and not the least elegant nor functionally protective. Better the Tudor with none. I don't think the green adds to either and I would prefer wearing my salmon bezel edifice over either. But people seem willing to pay over retail - go figure.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ps I suppose if you were to win the master's golf tournament it would be fine to wear that Rolex with your green jacket not the Tudor.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> ps I suppose if you were to win the master's golf tournament it would be fine to wear that Rolex with your green jacket not the Tudor.


I'm sure if I won the masters that would be the least of my worries


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I get what you are suggesting here for USC PW, but I'm not entirely sure that's the right direction for him, he seems to be searching for that one watch rather than be wanting to always change......


Possibly. Another option is to keep doing the same thing, seemingly lost in a horological wilderness. This is the same as what I suggested except devoid of meaning and understanding. Yet another option is to start thinking about what he, we, are looking for in a watch that we can't seem to find in a watch.

USC, these are just general thoughts about WIS X, in the hope that it can be of help and thought provoking to someone, in regards to your personal situation I could be off by a thousand miles as far as I know. Not meant to be taken personal.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok hornet you've convinced me re Tudor. Only green Tudor is the Harrods and they called me today....so that would scupper Hulk plans....only thing is I'm not certain I like it.


If you keep buying those Tudors you'll never work your way up to being a caretaker for Patek.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Possibly. Another option is to keep doing the same thing, seemingly lost in a horological wilderness. This is the same as what I suggested except devoid of meaning and understanding. Yet another option is to start thinking about what he, we, are looking for in a watch that we can't seem to find in a watch.
> 
> USC, these are just general thoughts about WIS X, in the hope that it can be of help and thought provoking to someone, in regards to your personal situation I could be off by a thousand miles as far as I know. Not meant to be taken personal.


He could just buy a watch, any watch and live with it until it breaks or it's lost.

Like 99.99% of the watch wearing population.

In fact we could all do that couldn't we.

Anyone ever get the feeling we're over think this?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyone ever get the feeling we're over think this?


Yes.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> He could just buy a watch, any watch and live with it until it breaks or it's lost.
> 
> Like 99.99% of the watch wearing population.
> 
> ...


First part: No we can't! That's the problem.

Second part: It's all a part of the discussion related to the reason for being here - abstinence, or lack there of with inconsistent behavior and explanations. A part of the game plan here, I suppose. It's all a part of the abstinence game we play between buying more watches.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm sure if I won the masters that would be the least of my worries


If you win the masters Rolex would give you a watch. A reason to take up golf...perhaps.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> He could just buy a watch, any watch and live with it until it breaks or it's lost.


I have done that with a hand wind Hamilton. Main spring broke. Maybe I should have gotten it fixed instead of selling it, but it was an emotional disappointment that the watch failed me.

There is a trigger that occurs that causes a change in perception toward the watch we wear. That trigger can be a number of things. Seeing something new, or better in our mind. A failure or shortcoming of the watch that was ignored at first but becomes unbearable over time, or perhaps just plain old fickleness. Kind of like dating at first many things are ignored that become unbearable over time and cause a break up.

We are not ordinary watch people we are watch fan people, WIS people, so things are naturally different. I think that is a good thing.

I have observed over a long period of time that nobody notices the watch I am wearing, yet I notice everybody else's watch. In movies, TV, in person. I always look at the watch. But all the people I know, except for you guys, couldn't care less.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok hornet you've convinced me re Tudor. Only green Tudor is the Harrods and they called me today....so that would scupper Hulk plans....only thing is I'm not certain I like it.


Go pick it up!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> If you win the masters Rolex would give you a watch. A reason to take up golf...perhaps.


Hahaha, not good enough though. He's working his way up to caretaker.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

The dreaded post count multiplier.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I have done that with a hand wind Hamilton. Main spring broke. Maybe I should have gotten it fixed instead of selling it, but it was an emotional disappointment that the watch failed me.
> 
> There is a trigger that occurs that causes a change in perception toward the watch we wear. That trigger can be a number of things. Seeing something new, or better in our mind. A failure or shortcoming of the watch that was ignored at first but becomes unbearable over time, or perhaps just plain old fickleness. Kind of like dating at first many things are ignored that become unbearable over time and cause a break up.
> 
> ...


I think you are on to something here USC, I am not going to look at any other watches and I am not going to look at my watch. As I take a quick glance at mine and will soon look at everyone else's. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blackdot said:


> Go pick it up!


For the record since you are new on here, Rusty has never had a watch call to him were he didn't drop everything else to go pick it up. As I recall he would just be walking down the street and suddenly watches would come up to him and wrap around his wrist. 
But I hear he's a changed man these days. We'll see.

Enjoy! Rusty, the watch that is. (or I'll eat my words).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> There is a trigger that occurs that causes a change in perception toward the watch we wear. That trigger can be a number of things. Seeing something new, or better in our mind. A failure or shortcoming of the watch that was ignored at first but becomes unbearable over time, or perhaps just plain old fickleness. Kind of like dating at first many things are ignored that become unbearable over time and cause a break up.


I've definitely experienced a similar thing USC. Over investment emotionally into inanimate objects....... :think:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 2 of 2nd rotation
Changed around the order a bit, felt like wearing the citizen.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Whilst I'm not taking part in the current challenge I've observed that currently I'm wearing only two watches; the MKII KW and the Seiko mini turtle.....



















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> For the record since you are new on here, Rusty has never had a watch call to him were he didn't drop everything else to go pick it up. As I recall he would just be walking down the street and suddenly watches would come up to him and wrap around his wrist.
> But I hear he's a changed man these days. We'll see.
> 
> Enjoy! Rusty, the watch that is. (or I'll eat my words).


Wise words PW ?. I forgot I put my name in the Harrods list tbh. So the watch didn't call me, HARRODS called me lol. I think I'm gradually going off the idea of waiting for a Hulk. Going to pick up the Tudor might be tricky though.... logistics innit...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Wise words PW &#55358;&#56611;. I forgot I put my name in the Harrods list tbh. So the watch didn't call me, HARRODS called me lol. I think I'm gradually going off the idea of waiting for a Hulk. Going to pick up the Tudor might be tricky though.... logistics innit...


Do you have to collect it from London then?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Go pick it up!


Got a closing window - Harrods will hold watch for max 6 days and need confirmation today or tomorrow if I want it. They won't post and collection only in store. Store is London which is I dunno 500 miles away?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Got a closing window - Harrods will hold watch for max 6 days and need confirmation today or tomorrow if I want it. They won't post and collection only in store. Store is London which is I dunno 500 miles away?


Difficult one if you're not 100% sure.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rangeman today


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Difficult one if you're not 100% sure.


Rrp is £2630 and cheapest sold listing on Ebay was £3500. Makes it a bit easier to justify. Got friend calling me re whether he could collect and deliver when in Glasgow in a week or so


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Rangeman today


My son was rather taken with the more wearable size of the square G before I sold it. I take it they aren't all silly money?


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I have observed over a long period of time that nobody notices the watch I am wearing, yet I notice everybody else's watch. In movies, TV, in person. I always look at the watch. But all the people I know, except for you guys, couldn't care less.


And I thought I was the only one thinking that

By the way, if you got a watch for free but you paid for the shipping/postal tax, does it count as a purchase?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

teo_cr said:


> And I thought I was the only one thinking that
> 
> By the way, if you got a watch for free but you paid for the shipping/postal tax, does it count as a purchase?


Yep......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Rrp is £2630 and cheapest sold listing on Ebay was £3500. Makes it a bit easier to justify. Got friend calling me re whether he could collect and deliver when in Glasgow in a week or so


No brainer then.....

........how many other wait lists are you on then?!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep......


Hmm I'd say nope


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> No brainer then.....
> 
> ........how many other wait lists are you on then?!


None. Just a hulk one but well it's made of unobtainium


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> My son was rather taken with the more wearable size of the square G before I sold it. I take it they aren't all silly money?


Rangeman? Or square?

GW-M5610 is the only thing he will need. Ever.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Rangeman? Or square?
> 
> GW-M5610 is the only thing he will need. Ever.


Just searched for that one. Yup that looks ideal. Identical almost to the 35th anniversary one I just sold but an 1/8th of the price 🤦.♂


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> Rrp is £2630 and cheapest sold listing on Ebay was £3500. Makes it a bit easier to justify. Got friend calling me re whether he could collect and deliver when in Glasgow in a week or so


Yeah, then get it and if it doesn't work out, flip later for a solid profit.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> My son was rather taken with the more wearable size of the square G before I sold it. I take it they aren't all silly money?


Look at the GWM5610. It's a solar/atomic square that can be found under $100. I paid $77 for mine during an eBay/Amazon sale.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sinner beat me to the G Shock recommendation.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Look at the GWM5610. It's a solar/atomic square that can be found under $100. I paid $77 for mine during an eBay/Amazon sale.
> View attachment 13436255


Does look a solid choice. He has a couple of G shocks but they are Ana-digi and round. The rectangle digi only and solar makes this cleaner more wearable and easier to maintain. How's the strap on it?







same watch cept it's reverse display and matte not gloss finish. How it's worth £400 beats me tbh.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Hahaha, not good enough though. He's working his way up to caretaker.


Perhaps caddy for the winner and he would give you one.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> I think you are on to something here USC, I am not going to look at any other watches and I am not going to look at my watch. As I take a quick glance at mine and will soon look at everyone else's. Oh well, I tried.


So I watched some news and saw Putin giving a speech about raising the retirement age in Russia. The take a way for me was he is still wearing his Blancpain&#8230;...then I found this report....

"Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin handed over his Blancpain Léman Aqua Lung Grande Date watch to a Russian factory worker. After Vladimir Putin delivered a speech on the economy in the town, Viktor Zagaevsky, a metalworker at the arms factory of Tula, asked the Prime Minister to present him with something he would keep as a memory about the meeting. Mr Putin seemed stunned by the unexpected request and gestured he actually had nothing to give. Yet he asked the metalworker what he wanted. The answer was, "Maybe your watch." Following a short pause, the Prime Minister handed his watch over."


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Difficult one if you're not 100% sure.


Not 100% sure = drive 500 miles to be sure drive 500 miles home knowing the watch was not right and return empty handed or find out in a month no one is paying extra anymore for a watch I drove 1000 mile to get and don't really like.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hmm I'd say nope


I gotta agree with Hornet here. It's another watch acquisition, regardless of cost.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Not 100% sure = drive 500 miles to be sure drive 500 miles home knowing the watch was not right and return empty handed or find out in a month no one is paying extra anymore for a watch I drove 1000 mile to get and don't really like.


Oh so cynical usc ?.

As certain as I can be that it wouldn't make anything approaching a loss if I decided to sell it. It's number 743 very few around, and Tudor's name won't be worth nothing anytime soon I don't think. Friend has offered collection and delivery so the 1k trek isn't an issue now anyway


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So I watched some news and saw Putin giving a speech about raising the retirement age in Russia. The take a way for me was he is still wearing his Blancpain&#8230;...then I found this report....
> 
> "Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin handed over his Blancpain Léman Aqua Lung Grande Date watch to a Russian factory worker. After Vladimir Putin delivered a speech on the economy in the town, Viktor Zagaevsky, a metalworker at the arms factory of Tula, asked the Prime Minister to present him with something he would keep as a memory about the meeting. Mr Putin seemed stunned by the unexpected request and gestured he actually had nothing to give. Yet he asked the metalworker what he wanted. The answer was, "Maybe your watch." Following a short pause, the Prime Minister handed his watch over."


"Requested a gift" from the leader of a communist country. That's the funniest thing I heard in months. He's lucky they had a TV camera there or it would have been off to the salt mines lol


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I gotta agree with Hornet here. It's another watch acquisition, regardless of cost.
> 
> Doc Savage


Not a purchase tho.... the P in WPAC


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not a purchase tho.... the P in WPAC


LOL true...but we are working on the acquisition psychology here, n'es pas?

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh so cynical usc ��.
> 
> As certain as I can be that it wouldn't make anything approaching a loss if I decided to sell it. It's number 743 very few around, and Tudor's name won't be worth nothing anytime soon I don't think. Friend has offered collection and delivery so the 1k trek isn't an issue now anyway


Yeah well that's all well and good but it is still buying another watch and we are supposed to be abstaining. Anyway won't it cut into your appreciation of all your other Tudors? Didn't you do the same thing with Steinhart? Now these have been released and you don't care anymore?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 6/7

Yard work day, cut grass, weed wacked, and trimmed hedges. Shower and am still happy. Not perfect but more than good enough to keep wearing as one 24/7 watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Yeah well that's all well and good but it is still buying another watch and we are supposed to be abstaining. Anyway won't it cut into your appreciation of all your other Tudors? Didn't you do the same thing with Steinhart? Now these have been released and you don't care anymore?
> 
> View attachment 13437207
> View attachment 13437209


Fair points, although 9 were culled to get the recents so the consolidation still has its momentum. Re the steinharts I've always only really been attracted to the older harder to find ones or Ltd editions. Made the purchases more of a hunt than an off the shelf purchase too. I do still own 5 steinharts so I still care...last three days wrists







and tomorrow's ....







yup still loving the steinharts


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Fair points, although 9 were culled to get the recents so the consolidation still has its momentum. Re the steinharts I've always only really been attracted to the older harder to find ones or Ltd editions. Made the purchases more of a hunt than an off the shelf purchase too. I do still own 5 steinharts so I still care...last three days wrists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last one is even green???!!!!

Anyway it seems like you are delegating the best part - going to the AD being the man getting a new Tudor in the store getting the attention. Will they size to your friends wrist? Seems like you would miss out on a great experience - if you must buy it - then put in the time - take the drive have the whole AD experience and perhaps build a relationship with that AD sharing your drive etc. Say Hey, I just drove 500 miles to get this watch......... the story of the watch...providence.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

......The AD may even take you out to lunch and talk watches and the business of buying and selling and the future.....who knows. Seems like that would add a great deal to the emotional connection with another green watch.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 5 of 13.

I'm serving warrants today, and the Casio ProTrek is my go-to on these days.









Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So I watched some news and saw Putin giving a speech about raising the retirement age in Russia. The take a way for me was he is still wearing his Blancpain&#8230;...then I found this report....
> 
> "Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin handed over his Blancpain Léman Aqua Lung Grande Date watch to a Russian factory worker. After Vladimir Putin delivered a speech on the economy in the town, Viktor Zagaevsky, a metalworker at the arms factory of Tula, asked the Prime Minister to present him with something he would keep as a memory about the meeting. Mr Putin seemed stunned by the unexpected request and gestured he actually had nothing to give. Yet he asked the metalworker what he wanted. The answer was, "Maybe your watch." Following a short pause, the Prime Minister handed his watch over."


Wonder how long he had before the security detail ripped it from him.........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not a purchase tho.... the P in WPAC


So is it a gift? If its a gift why is he paying postage......

......its a fine line, but just by asking i reckon it isn't straightforward.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> That last one is even green???!!!!
> 
> Anyway it seems like you are delegating the best part - going to the AD being the man getting a new Tudor in the store getting the attention. Will they size to your friends wrist? Seems like you would miss out on a great experience - if you must buy it - then put in the time - take the drive have the whole AD experience and perhaps build a relationship with that AD sharing your drive etc. Say Hey, I just drove 500 miles to get this watch......... the story of the watch...providence.


Aside from what Rusty wants to do here the idea of the AD "experience" appeals about as much as having my finger nails pulled out with pliars.......

......just me with that then? I'll get my coat.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I actually have to go into the AD today to pick up a bracelet link. I always look at these visits with a mix of anticipation and dread. Anticipation because oh boy, I'll get to see a bunch of cool watches in person and that rules! Dread because I feel ill at ease in those places, like I don't belong at all (even when dressed business casual as I will be today).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Fantastic day out with my daughter today. We went to Sherwood forest and there was a Robin Hood Festival on all week, we saw lots of great little shows, including storytelling, jesters, music and lots of live fighting!



















And of course we had to have a picture of Robin and maid Marion with our daughter....










......and this cheeky chap (pretending to be one of the sheriff of Nottinghams bad knights) actually stole a piece of apple out of my daughters hand! She loved it and laughed her head off!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> I actually have to go into the AD today to pick up a bracelet link. I always look at these visits with a mix of anticipation and dread. Anticipation because oh boy, I'll get to see a bunch of cool watches in person and that rules! Dread because I feel ill at ease in those places, like I don't belong at all (even when dressed business casual as I will be today).


Yep, that's it I'd feel ill at ease. The other aspect is that I hate being fawned over.......


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Update on the rotating through collection challenge:

I wore'em all except two, my SKX007 and a Citizen that has a bracelet I could never get a good fit with. I'm contemplating selling them both now. Forgot to grab a picture of wearing the STO turtle, but did remember with my Ball watch.









Also, Culver's has amazing burgers and fried cheese curds.

First week of this semester is crazy busy, and I've not been on here as much, which is probably a plus.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, that's it I'd feel ill at ease. The other aspect is that I hate being fawned over.......


I never really get fawned over. Vancouver is weird, in that there is so much money in the city and many of the people who have it look very unassuming so most luxury goods dealers know better than to dismiss anyone who walks in because they don't look the part. You never know if the guy in joggers and a hoodie is a tech millionaire or a film producer. That said, they also frequently try to feel you out by asking about your line of work and other exploratory questions, and I hate being probed to see if I'm worth their time.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> ......The AD may even take you out to lunch and talk watches and the business of buying and selling and the future.....who knows. Seems like that would add a great deal to the emotional connection with another green watch.


There would be NOTHING pleasurable about a 14 hour drive including fight my way round the M25, probably getting a parking ticket in London, just to get the watch. Also pretty sure the sales assistant in Harrods would just chuckle politely at the thought of grabbing a bite to eat with a customer... it's a watch, not Ferris Buellers Day off


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

yeah Rusty it's just a watch


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

just another watch


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

You feeling ok USC? It is just a watch! Am I meant to read something between the lines or am I missing something?

And it will come unsized 🤪


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> You feeling ok USC? It is just a watch! Am I meant to read something between the lines or am I missing something?
> 
> And it will come unsized &#55358;&#56618;


no nothing between the lines it is just another watch and not one I am interested in. In fact I am no longer interested in shopping for watches. Other than posting here and checking on my watch listings I am pretty much out now.

I wasn't thinking about lunch with a sales person but rather the store owner. Anyway I wouldn't make that drive either even if I really wanted the watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> no nothing between the lines it is just another watch and not one I am interested in. In fact I am no longer interested in shopping for watches. Other than posting here and checking on my watch listings I am pretty much out now.
> 
> I wasn't thinking about lunch with a sales person but rather the store owner. Anyway I wouldn't make that drive either even if I really wanted the watch.


The store owner is Mohamed Al-Fayed so a bit unlikely https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohamed_Al-Fayed


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You feeling ok USC? It is just a watch! Am I meant to read something between the lines or am I missing something?
> 
> And it will come unsized 🤪


He's cured for this month Rusty :-d. Just give him a while and normal service will be resumed....... ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> I never really get fawned over. Vancouver is weird, in that there is so much money in the city and many of the people who have it look very unassuming so most luxury goods dealers know better than to dismiss anyone who walks in because they don't look the part. You never know if the guy in joggers and a hoodie is a tech millionaire or a film producer. That said, they also frequently try to feel you out by asking about your line of work and other exploratory questions, and I hate being probed to see if I'm worth their time.


I had a pleasant experience in the Rolex dealer where we actually talked about watches rather than bullsh*t. Any other times its been the high street dealers that tend to know very little about the watches, well a lot less than me.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> The store owner is Mohamed Al-Fayed so a bit unlikely https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohamed_Al-Fayed


That link says he sold Harrods in 2010

anyway perhaps lunch with the sales manager - oh never mind your are not going but perhaps your friend?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> He's cured for this month Rusty :-d. Just give him a while and normal service will be resumed....... ;-)


One more day in this month - so that's a sure thing. I'm going for another in fact let's call it to the end of the year - Nov anyway when trouble starts.

Can't believe a preowned MDT 1010 just sold for $112.50 eBay. I bid $25 knowing I wouldn't win but the buy it now was around $89. The watch people are crazy -


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> One more day in this month - so that's a sure thing. I'm going for another in fact let's call it to the end of the year - Nov anyway when trouble starts.
> 
> Can't believe a preowned MDT 1010 just sold for $112.50 eBay. I bid $25 knowing I wouldn't win but the buy it now was around $89. The watch people are crazy -


But.....you did bid. Naughty


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> That link says he sold Harrods in 2010
> 
> anyway perhaps lunch with the sales manager - oh never mind your are not going but perhaps your friend?


Lol if my friend wants he can wine dine 69 the sales assistant if he wants. Long as the watch arrives sans stains I'm Gucci.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lol if my friend wants he can wine dine 69 the sales assistant if he wants. Long as the watch arrives sans stains I'm Gucci.


Shouldn't the sales manager be doing that to your friend? I thought Harrods was all about the ultimate shopping experience?!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Shouldn't the sales manager be doing that to your friend? I thought Harrods was all about the ultimate shopping experience?!


I'm getting unexpectedly and inappropriately aroused in this thread.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Shouldn't the sales manager be doing that to your friend? I thought Harrods was all about the ultimate shopping experience?!


Sure. Whatever tickles his pickle.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Back to the rotation - one more watch to go after this one. Day .... dunno forgot.







once the final watch goes on the wrist tomorrow night I will appraise and see where things stand.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm getting unexpectedly and inappropriately aroused in this thread.
> 
> Doc Savage


..........?!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ..........?!


I think it was the mention of the number between 68 and 70...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Does look a solid choice. He has a couple of G shocks but they are Ana-digi and round. The rectangle digi only and solar makes this cleaner more wearable and easier to maintain. How's the strap on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strap is good, not great but it's fine, IMO.

If you want the softest strap and it gets better with wear, order the GW5000 strap from pacparts.com. This strap is interchangeable with the GWM5610, see the chart below.

Casio GW5000-1 Parts and Accessories









Prob more info than you wanted but not every strap fits every watch when it comes to G Shock.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> But.....you did bid. Naughty


says the man buying another green face diver

not the point, the point is that an old $30 casio sold for more than three times it's original price.


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

usclassic said:


> says the man buying another green face diver
> 
> not the point, the point is that an old $30 casio sold for more than three times it's original price.


I watched that auction also.
(Not as a buyer, but curious to see what it would go for, as I own one.)
Purchased mine new back in college.
The only watch I own that has lasted that long, and survived through my assistant dive instructor days when it was replaced by a computer.

|>


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

I solemnly swear - no more vintage chronos.

Picked up the Zenith A386 from the watchmaker. It's an end-game watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The strap is good, not great but it's fine, IMO.
> 
> If you want the softest strap and it gets better with wear, order the GW5000 strap from pacparts.com. This strap is interchangeable with the GWM5610, see the chart below.
> 
> ...


Damn that v useful. Thanks buddy


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think it was the mention of the number between 68 and 70...


I was surprised at his excitement........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> I solemnly swear - no more vintage chronos.
> 
> Picked up the Zenith A386 from the watchmaker. It's an end-game watch.


Of course you swear not to BD, we've all said that before.......;-)

Is this one of these bad boys? They seem rather rare and expensive........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> says the man buying another green face diver
> 
> not the point, the point is that an old $30 casio sold for more than three times it's original price.


I will most likely only keep one green diver. The other will likely go. And my collection continues to reduce in number from where i was 2 years ago buying 30+ watches a year.

I know where I'm at. I also know pretty much where I'll be in a year.

Do you?

Given the Casio sold for 3x its price, that means your bid was almost what it cost new. Sounds like a reasonable attempt to purchase to me . Regardless of the $ involved.

My point is WPAC is different for everyone and the key word is control. I would say I'm at least 90% MORE in control than I was. This is the question to ask yourself.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> I solemnly swear - no more vintage chronos.
> 
> Picked up the Zenith A386 from the watchmaker. It's an end-game watch.


Is that one you already owned that was in for a service? 38mm version? Always thought they were stunning looking.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Of course you swear not to BD, we've all said that before.......;-)
> 
> Is this one of these bad boys? They seem rather rare and expensive........


Yes.

But but but, I really mean it this time.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Yes.
> 
> But but but, I really mean it this time.


Of course you do, I really REALLY meant it the last 4 times I said that.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Just searched for that one. Yup that looks ideal. Identical almost to the 35th anniversary one I just sold but an 1/8th of the price 🤦.♂


Not quite...

35 is screwback.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Not quite...
> 
> 35 is screwback.


Which makes zero difference to the watch really. Son is neither a watchmaker or Jacques Cousteau .


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 3 of second rotation, and for the weekend away from home:


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Invicta.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Seiko beater for the swimming pool......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Invicta.


You just love a sub homage don't you.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Riiight.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Riiight.


You're the guy wearing it.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You're the guy wearing it.......


Don't bash his only watch Hornet, however easy it might be  At least he's not wearing his merchandise


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

TBH nothing wrong with it.

I have put it on old Seiko tapered bracelet from unknown 70ies Seiko 5 and it is perfectly comfortable.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> TBH nothing wrong with it.
> 
> I have put it on old Seiko tapered bracelet from unknown 70ies Seiko 5 and it is perfectly comfortable.


Bracelet looks OEM. Good fit


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

well..karma is a b.... ermm...


predictable "told you so" lady.. 


I always spilled crap all over the WPAC and wider about homages of any kind..and I end up with one. and It is actually nice watch. If I was ever to buy a "expensive watch" it would probably be Sub. 

also I always hated working in clothes retail..

now I own a clothes shop. And love it. 


Well..I will have to start loathing filthy rich people and their life habits. Perhaps karma will act "there, have your million $ and now suffer"


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Don't bash his only watch Hornet, however easy it might be  At least he's not wearing his merchandise


I'm not bashing the watch, just returning the banter that I got for wearing sub homages. I love the watch it's a sub homage&#55357;&#56833;.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> well..karma is a b.... ermm...
> 
> predictable "told you so" lady..
> 
> ...


Clothes retail and sub homage hater ends up running a clothes shop whilst wearing a sub homage, you can't make this stuff up.

Sinner you are a star &#55356;&#57119;⭐⭐⭐&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> well..karma is a b.... ermm...
> 
> predictable "told you so" lady..
> 
> ...


And yet I'm guessing that if you got an actual sub, you'd still be more comfortable wearing the Invicta.

At least I myself am finding that cost is negatively affecting the enjoyability of the watch.

Talking about enjoyability of my watches, here is a conclusion that is starting to form from the one watch a day challenge: I still have too many watches, and that amount is affecting the enjoyability of each watch negatively. Now that I'm forced to wear each watch, the collection feels larger. Some watches didn't get as much wear as they are getting with this challenge, which effectively reduced the experienced collection size to about 3/4 favorites.

So I am guessing an other round of culling might be coming up. Which to cull is the hard part though. Will give some thought to that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> And yet I'm guessing that if you got an actual sub, you'd still be more comfortable wearing the Invicta.
> 
> At least I myself am finding that cost is negatively affecting the enjoyability of the watch.
> 
> ...


Well, if you have 3 or 4 firm favourites those stay obviously. Then start wearing the others, but on a free choice basis and see what comes of that.....?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> And yet I'm guessing that if you got an actual sub, you'd still be more comfortable wearing the Invicta.
> 
> At least I myself am finding that cost is negatively affecting the enjoyability of the watch.
> 
> ...


A successful story in the making !!! Keep us posted


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, if you have 3 or 4 firm favourites those stay obviously. Then start wearing the others, but on a free choice basis and see what comes of that.....?


Well that would be the logical consequence. But having to decide, also the role I bought each of my watches for is coming in the mix, making it more confusing.

There are 2 that will stay regardless of anything - the union and the hamilton.

The seagull will probably go onto the chopping board.

Then there is the g-shock, citizen diver, casio lineage and the seaforth. Choosing two from those is the hard part...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Clothes retail and sub homage hater ends up running a clothes shop whilst wearing a sub homage, you can't make this stuff up.
> 
> Sinner you are a star &#55356;&#57119;&#55357;&#56397;


Well I also always gravitated towards blonde californian type slightly shallow girls. You know.. Easy to handle.

Married dark haired busty bossy lady.

Well.. Karma.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm not bashing the watch, just returning the banter that I got for wearing sub homages. I love the watch it's a sub homage&#55357;&#56833;.


You can do better.

Look at this stunning detail.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Day 7/7

End of the month. This will be my final report (unless there is a change). I do know my plan. I shall keep the two watches and ween myself off the constant searching, looking, and thinking about watches. As I recall one of the hardest things about when I quit smoking was what to do with my hands. All the ritual, packing, opening, lighting, holding, etc. I really missed the activity not the stinky butts ashtrays nor hunting for a long one. Anyway, I have to find another activity now that I have the exit watch. I thought about going back to one watch guy but that is not necessary at this point.














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Wish you all well and this will be the hardest thing to quit........ WPAC - With Patience And Consideration -


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> You can do better.
> 
> Look at this stunning detail.


Gah - that deep logo stamp on the case side is the only thing that really bugs me about Invicta subs. But the NH-35 is a solid movement.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Day 7/7
> 
> End of the month. This will be my final report (unless there is a change). I do know my plan. I shall keep the two watches and ween myself off the constant searching, looking, and thinking about watches. As I recall one of the hardest things about when I quit smoking was what to do with my hands. All the ritual, packing, opening, lighting, holding, etc. I really missed the activity not the stinky butts ashtrays nor hunting for a long one. Anyway, I have to find another activity now that I have the exit watch. I thought about going back to one watch guy but that is not necessary at this point.
> 
> ...


Well done and glad you found your wrist-mate. Drop in and say hello from time to time.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Gah - that deep logo stamp on the case side is the only thing that really bugs me about Invicta subs. But the NH-35 is a solid movement.
> 
> Doc Savage


The branding isn't as bad as the thick case back that pushes it off the wrist. Had it been a little more svelte and hugged the wrist better I would have kept the one I modded.

They're hard to beat for $55. The cyclops will come of very easily using a butane torch for 2 seconds and an exacto knife.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Except a butane torch costs too... (And more than $55)


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

So funny AD story: I went in to pick up my bracelet link. The fellow I dealt with over the phone asked to see the card. I, like an idiot, assumed he meant the warranty card for the watch as they were doing the install of the link for me free of charge. I didn't have it on me so went home and got it came back a few hours later. Turns out the fellow meant the credit card I had used over the phone to make the purchase. When I plopped down the warranty card he looked at me like I was nuts. And to be honest I get why. What a dope I am.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Well that would be the logical consequence. But having to decide, also the role I bought each of my watches for is coming in the mix, making it more confusing.
> 
> There are 2 that will stay regardless of anything - the union and the hamilton.
> 
> ...


I think that you'd mentioned about having watches with specific roles, which is something I've never needed to do, apart from now having a beater to protect the favourites.......

.......ever thought of being less rigid with that?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> You can do better.
> 
> Look at this stunning detail.


I can't, I'm laughing too much.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Day 7/7
> 
> End of the month. This will be my final report (unless there is a change). I do know my plan. I shall keep the two watches and ween myself off the constant searching, looking, and thinking about watches. As I recall one of the hardest things about when I quit smoking was what to do with my hands. All the ritual, packing, opening, lighting, holding, etc. I really missed the activity not the stinky butts ashtrays nor hunting for a long one. Anyway, I have to find another activity now that I have the exit watch. I thought about going back to one watch guy but that is not necessary at this point.
> 
> ...


Good luck USC, don't forget we'll be here if you need us!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the good wishes. see ya around......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 6/13.

One of the things this daily switch-a-roo has taught me is that I love a good thick NATO strap with lots of different watches, even more than I thought I did. I'm starting to question my preference for a really good bracelet. It might be that a good NATO is better than any bracelet.










Doc Savage


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

usclassic said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. see ya around......


Peace my dude, don't forget about us!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Except a butane torch costs too... (And more than $55)


Top tip

A hairdryer for 15 seconds from 4 inches away dies the same job


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> So funny AD story: I went in to pick up my bracelet link. The fellow I dealt with over the phone asked to see the card. I, like an idiot, assumed he meant the warranty card for the watch as they were doing the install of the link for me free of charge. I didn't have it on me so went home and got it came back a few hours later. Turns out the fellow meant the credit card I had used over the phone to make the purchase. When I plopped down the warranty card he looked at me like I was nuts. And to be honest I get why. What a dope I am.


🤣🤣classic🤣🤣


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Day 6/13.
> 
> One of the things this daily switch-a-roo has taught me is that I love a good thick NATO strap with lots of different watches, even more than I thought I did. I'm starting to question my preference for a really good bracelet. It might be that a good NATO is better than any bracelet.
> 
> ...


Bracelet has one advantage ALWAYS. If you resell, then having the OEM bracelet is always a good thing.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Except a butane torch costs too... (And more than $55)


$11 at Walmart, has to be something similar in Europe.

It doesn't have to be industrial quality but a regular lighter isn't hot enough.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Charlie the cat is unimpressed with the MKII, mainly because he can't eat it......


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Charlie the cat is unimpressed with the MKII, mainly because he can't eat it......
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Looking at where his claws are, I'd go get some kitty snacks pronto


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Looking at where his claws are, I'd go get some kitty snacks pronto


It's the dribbling that's the annoyance Rusty.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's the dribbling that's the annoyance Rusty.........


I'm talking about the cat - not you


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Last watch in the rotation







surprised I made it right through without swapping at least once. Quite enjoyable


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm talking about the cat - not you




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok well here are the parting wrist shots........

really















Apparently Eddy was lonely for his jewelry case clearance mate. Wife got two more really nice shirts as did I as well. So August goes out with a bang. I bought it thinking I would flip it but now I guess I am just another three watch guy. Much lighter on the rubber at 94 grams and I did buy a blue shirt.........

So that is my fare well - lol of the day.

Too bad it is not April 1....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Ok well here are the parting wrist shots........
> 
> really
> 
> ...


Lol are you joking? It's only 3 hours since you retired - and you've bought another in that time? Maaaan you are seriously impulsive. I think a total removal from temptation is the only solution for you really.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Ok well here are the parting wrist shots........
> 
> really
> 
> ...


At least you didn't get the same color.



RustyBin5 said:


> Lol are you joking? It's only 3 hours since you retired - and you've bought another in that time? Maaaan you are seriously impulsive. I think a* total removal from temptation* is the only solution for you really.


Mission impossible.

Get'n tired of breaking the real news round here. USC - you are not going anywhere.


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Ok well here are the parting wrist shots........
> 
> really
> 
> ...


I can't help but feel like I may have been a bad influence here...
;-)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Well I had been thinking about it for a week since I bought the orange bezel anyway it is done and I guess we can call it my farewell from WAPC gift.

I am sure I have lost all credibility when I say I am exiting but I really am. So cheerio lads, be well, peace.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Aquavette said:


> I can't help but feel like I may have been a bad influence here...
> ;-)


yes I saw that picture......and thought, but I really like the bracelet. Now I can say the rubber is not too bad either. Thanks.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Well I had been thinking about it for a week since I bought the orange bezel anyway it is done and I guess we can call it my farewell from WAPC gift.
> 
> I am sure I have lost all credibility when I say I am exiting but I really am. So cheerio lads, be well, peace.


Just because you found your Exit watch doesn't mean there aren't any more Next watches around the corner, hiding, waiting to pounce on your helpless wrist when you least suspect it. Anyways, enjoy a day or two, or longer......... see you on the rebound.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well I had been thinking about it for a week since I bought the orange bezel anyway it is done and I guess we can call it my farewell from WAPC gift.
> 
> I am sure I have lost all credibility when I say I am exiting but I really am. So cheerio lads, be well, peace.


Phoibos was where the credibility went down the toilet USC......:-d

.......anyway, bye bye for the moment, I'm sure you will be back soon! b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

erikas arrived for Pelagos / suits it to a T I think


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks again gents......

I'm not really a rubber man although I do bounce around........





















for those in the US who are not retired.......enjoy your Labor day holiday.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> erikas arrived for Pelagos / suits it to a T I think


Erica's? Does look good.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm up for some input and critique regarding some options I've somewhat settled on. After trying on the ETA Pelagos in NYC this week, it's back up for consideration, it wears better than I remember.

I've also come back to the Seiko 6138-8020. I've lusted for this watch for some time and even though I haven't kept any chronographs if I'm going to own one this is probably my favorite. It makes more sense than the Zenith El Primero that didn't blow me away at Tourneau this week and is $4,000+ used.

I'd have to sell a couple to get here but it's reasonable and would ultimately keep the collection to 4-5 total and would look like this.









To get there the Squale 1521 and the Seiko Gray Ghost would have to go. Both will be painful to sell as I really like them, the Squale was the gateway to more expensive brands, for me anyway, and the Seiko would be difficult to replace. I don't wear the Squale very often and that means it should go, it's just not as versatile being blue. I bought the Seiko to use as a nicer, quartz beater but discovered I don't really need a watch for that role. The G Shock covers any rough stuff.

I've mentioned waiting for a Tudor BB 58 but the version I want doesn't exist yet and if it is released this Spring I'd have to wait for one on the used market. That could easily be a year or more.

Pics of the Squale and the Seiko for reference, these would be sold.















Would like your take on this.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm up for some input and critique regarding some options I've somewhat settled on. After trying on the ETA Pelagos in NYC this week, it's back up for consideration, it wears better than I remember.
> 
> I've also come back to the Seiko 6138-8020. I've lusted for this watch for some time and even though I haven't kept any chronographs if I'm going to own one this is probably my favorite. It makes more sense than the Zenith El Primero that didn't blow me away at Tourneau this week and is $4,000+ used.
> 
> ...


Sounds like some good reasoning.

It's hard to part with something like the Squale, with its place for you as a stepping stone into nicer watches, but you have nailed it perfectly regarding its use and function in your collection. It had its time, but if it is not being worn, it needs to go. Kudos to you for recognizing that. These can be emotional decisions, making them even more difficult. I think you have a really solid plan.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Erica's? Does look good.


Ye. Just arrived - wanted something with military / tooly aesthetic for the Pelagos







but prob get one more as the colour is perfect for the Harrods green


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm up for some input and critique regarding some options I've somewhat settled on. After trying on the ETA Pelagos in NYC this week, it's back up for consideration, it wears better than I remember.
> 
> I've also come back to the Seiko 6138-8020. I've lusted for this watch for some time and even though I haven't kept any chronographs if I'm going to own one this is probably my favorite. It makes more sense than the Zenith El Primero that didn't blow me away at Tourneau this week and is $4,000+ used.
> 
> ...


I'd say yes on all fronts. Tooldiver, dressy, Chrono, Gshock beater. All boxes ticked in those 4.

The 1521 squale I owned for a while and yes it was nice but the crown at 4 drove me nuts. Also the bezel action was poor (on mine anyway) - felt quite cheap.

The Seiko ghost and the Pelagos are both titanium divers so don't think you would miss that one either.

In all - a sound plan I think.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dont wear Em, sell Em.

Simple as that.

As it comes to Seiko.. Erm..

Yes. Theyre nice. But the hype got Em also. I cant believe the prices they fetch. I used to buy them for 100ish $ locally and was happy when they were sold for 200ish..that was some years ago.

As much as I admire the pure geniality of Seiko 6138/9 series, the prices they fetch..


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm up for some input and critique regarding some options I've somewhat settled on. After trying on the ETA Pelagos in NYC this week, it's back up for consideration, it wears better than I remember.
> 
> I've also come back to the Seiko 6138-8020. I've lusted for this watch for some time and even though I haven't kept any chronographs if I'm going to own one this is probably my favorite. It makes more sense than the Zenith El Primero that didn't blow me away at Tourneau this week and is $4,000+ used.
> 
> ...


You said you haven't kept any chrono's so I would think long and hard about this being the one. It's nice, I like it, but there are so many out there, just make sure this isn't a temporary fall back after you disillusionment with the Zenith.

Good, if that particular Tudor strikes you, to me this is one of the least attractive Tudors, the block like square and thick rectangle 5 min indices make it look like a cheap watch design. Is this really the Tudor that strikes you? There's no hurry if it takes you longer to get to one, alright as a stepping stone I suppose. We all have different tastes, your call.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 7 of 13.

If there is anything that confirms how much I like the Nacken Modern Black, it is that I have been looking forward to wearing this one for several days. I set up the order I would wear my watches before I started the new competition, and I have been surprised that while I'm wearing one watch, my mind is thinking about a day or two later when I can wear the NTH.

I think there is some more culling ahead for my collection. I am again in debt to this group for another valuable lesson learned.










Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

The daily watch rotation challenge got me thinking about my wearing habits. I didn't even try it, the frenetic pace of daily rotation is just not for me, too much of a hassle. My usual rotation is a week, 5-7 days. I currently have 12 on regular rotation on a spread sheet I started for the purpose of tracking accuracy and adding a few notes about changing the date and a few other notes. I simply wear them sequentially, all of them, if I feel like wearing one longer it may stay on for two weeks, three, even longer, if I'm not feeling it, it goes off in less than a week. 

I try not to memorize which is next so it becomes a surprise, can always scramble the remaining one's if I wish. This reaffirms the attraction, keeps them fresh looking, or eventually they go after a few tries. It helps that I very much like most of them and usually thoroughly enjoy the next one on, something that doesn't occur too frequently, every three or four months.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> You said you haven't kept any chrono's so I would think long and hard about this being the one. It's nice, I like it, but there are so many out there, just make sure this isn't a temporary fall back after you disillusionment with the Zenith.
> 
> Good, if that particular Tudor strikes you, to me this is one of the least attractive Tudors, the block like square and thick rectangle 5 min indices make it look like a cheap watch design. Is this really the Tudor that strikes you? There's no hurry if it takes you longer to get to one, alright as a stepping stone I suppose. We all have different tastes, your call.


Well if it would be a stepping stone then it shouldn't be bought. But the design is what attracted him to it. It's actually a very refreshing design... contemporary, not a drop of Rolex DNA in the design, the only titanium watch ever made by Rolex group, and the wAy the indices eat into the chapter ring give it real depth imho and the lume is legendary


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Day 7 of 13.
> 
> If there is anything that confirms how much I like the Nacken Modern Black, it is that I have been looking forward to wearing this one for several days. I set up the order I would wear my watches before I started the new competition, and I have been surprised that while I'm wearing one watch, my mind is thinking about a day or two later when I can wear the NTH.
> 
> ...










looks familiar lol


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well if it would be a stepping stone then it shouldn't be bought. But the design is what attracted him to it. It's actually a very refreshing design... contemporary, not a drop of Rolex DNA in the design, the only titanium watch ever made by Rolex group, and the wAy the indices eat into the chapter ring give it real depth imho and the lume is legendary


Close up shot does show much better depth. It seems Tudor folks just can't get Rolex out of their head. Rolex this, Rolex that, 90% here, 50% there, if, this and that, WTF? Get over it, which is it? One thing we agree on is beauty is in the eye of the beholder. It's all good.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Dont wear Em, sell Em.
> 
> Simple as that.
> 
> ...


I missed the boat on the 6138's and can't change that. I do have to get over that they bring 10x what they did just a few years ago. Having said that I don't think they are going down in value soon.

Still have some thinking to do but pretty close to being there.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> I missed the boat on the 6138's and can't change that. I do have to get over that they bring 10x what they did just a few years ago. Having said that I don't think they are going down in value soon.
> 
> Still have some thinking to do but pretty close to being there.


Any 7750 is way better. Trust me.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> You said you haven't kept any chrono's so I would think long and hard about this being the one. It's nice, I like it, but there are so many out there, just make sure this isn't a temporary fall back after you disillusionment with the Zenith.
> 
> Good, if that particular Tudor strikes you, to me this is one of the least attractive Tudors, the block like square and thick rectangle 5 min indices make it look like a cheap watch design. Is this really the Tudor that strikes you? There's no hurry if it takes you longer to get to one, alright as a stepping stone I suppose. We all have different tastes, your call.


The real trouble with the Seiko is finding a nice example and then dealing with potential service issues, I've liked it for a long time so I think it will be fine.

We will have to agree to disagree regarding the Pelagos. It's another I've liked for a long time and it's easily my favorite current Tudor. If I won a contest where the prize was a free Tudor of my choice, I would choose the Pelagos and not think twice.

It would be better if it were 40mm and it may be a stepping stone watch but it wouldn't be for anything currently offered by Tudor, a yet to be released BB58 might get another answer.

If I buy smart , owning the Pelagos won't cost me much if any at all.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Any 7750 is way better. Trust me.


I don't disagree but its also thicker than a bowl of oatmeal.

I've never worn a 7750 that didn't sit like a hockey puck on the wrist.

That was the nice feature of the Zenith, it's very slim.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> I don't disagree but its also thicker than a bowl of oatmeal.
> 
> I've never worn a 7750 that didn't sit like a hockey puck on the wrist.
> 
> That was the nice feature of the Zenith, it's very slim.


Yes. I know.

The problem is in the whole stacked up design..

Well.. You could always keep the Primero as very long stretch goal. They can be found.. I even had and flipped a few vintage ones.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Yes. I know.
> 
> The problem is in the whole stacked up design..
> 
> Well.. You could always keep the Primero as very long stretch goal. They can be found.. I even had and flipped a few vintage ones.


A Speedy Reduced could be another option but I don't think the servicing issues are any better.

The Speedy Pro wears too big for me. I thought it might work but didn't like it on the wrist at Tourneau, the reduced fit much nicer.

The Zenith might still be an option


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> A Speedy Reduced could be another option but I don't think the servicing issues are any better.
> 
> The Speedy Pro wears too big for me. I thought it might work but didn't like it on the wrist at Tourneau, the reduced fit much nicer.
> 
> The Zenith might still be an option


Reduced is.. Well.. Something that is not speedmaster. And DD module and 39 mm case make it even chubbier than regular Speedy.

Choices...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> A Speedy Reduced could be another option but I don't think the servicing issues are any better.
> 
> The Speedy Pro wears too big for me. I thought it might work but didn't like it on the wrist at Tourneau, the reduced fit much nicer.
> 
> The Zenith might still be an option


Servicing is easy on the reduced. It's a separate Dubois-Depraz module and parts are plentiful and inexpensive.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Close up shot does show much better depth. It seems Tudor folks just can't get Rolex out of their head. Rolex this, Rolex that, 90% here, 50% there, if, this and that, WTF? Get over it, which is it? One thing we agree on is beauty is in the eye of the beholder. It's all good.


Er hello? Get over it? Tudor is part of the Rolex group. That's just a thing bro. Not ME that has a Rolex hang up....

I'm merely stating that the Pelagos couldn't begin to be described as a homage to any model, and that's refreshing in this day and age.

So moving on...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm up for some input and critique regarding some options I've somewhat settled on. After trying on the ETA Pelagos in NYC this week, it's back up for consideration, it wears better than I remember.
> 
> I've also come back to the Seiko 6138-8020. I've lusted for this watch for some time and even though I haven't kept any chronographs if I'm going to own one this is probably my favorite. It makes more sense than the Zenith El Primero that didn't blow me away at Tourneau this week and is $4,000+ used.
> 
> ...


So, it would be two out, two in and some cash into buy the new ones?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> The daily watch rotation challenge got me thinking about my wearing habits. I didn't even try it, the frenetic pace of daily rotation is just not for me, too much of a hassle. My usual rotation is a week, 5-7 days. I currently have 12 on regular rotation on a spread sheet I started for the purpose of tracking accuracy and adding a few notes about changing the date and a few other notes. I simply wear them sequentially, all of them, if I feel like wearing one longer it may stay on for two weeks, three, even longer, if I'm not feeling it, it goes off in less than a week.
> 
> I try not to memorize which is next so it becomes a surprise, can always scramble the remaining one's if I wish. This reaffirms the attraction, keeps them fresh looking, or eventually they go after a few tries. It helps that I very much like most of them and usually thoroughly enjoy the next one on, something that doesn't occur too frequently, every three or four months.


12 on regular rotation? Does that mean there are others not on rotation?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> So, it would be two out, two in and some cash into buy the new ones?


Essentially, yes. This may take place over an extended period of time though. It may take some "efforting" to find an appropriate 6138 and I'm still struggling with the sale of the Squale and the Ghost.

We shall see where it ends, no rush.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Er hello? Get over it? Tudor is part of the Rolex group. That's just a thing bro. Not ME that has a Rolex hang up....
> 
> I'm merely stating that the Pelagos couldn't begin to be described as a homage to any model, and that's refreshing in this day and age.
> 
> So moving on...


Hate to reiterate, but it seems a Tudor discussion has to include Rolex, even in your attempt to differentiate. Yes, it's own by Rolex group, so if they buy Invicta are we going to start comparing and including in the discussion any Invicta, a meaningless point in reference to what I was pointing out. Doesn't really matter to me one way or another, simply making an observation of one of those prevalent issues on WUS that folks cling to like white on rice, not meant specifically for you. Tudor can stand on its own, and I certainly don't need to tell you that.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> 12 on regular rotation? Does that mean there are others not on rotation?


Doesn't include a couple of beaters, the Invicta behemoth seldom worn, and vintages mainly for collection purposes and occasional wear. Go on, have a field day with this.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice to have the next one on rotation be a grab and go sometimes. By coincidence indices partially into the chapter ring.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Essentially, yes. This may take place over an extended period of time though. It may take some "efforting" to find an appropriate 6138 and I'm still struggling with the sale of the Squale and the Ghost.
> 
> We shall see where it ends, no rush.


What is the aim of these purchases then? Is it the final perfect collection for you? I'm trying to ascertain whether this is just another set of purchases or something more akin to an exit.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Hate to reiterate, but it seems a Tudor discussion has to include Rolex, even in your attempt to differentiate. Yes, it's own by Rolex group, so if they buy Invicta are we going to start comparing and including in the discussion any Invicta, a meaningless point in reference to what I was pointing out. Doesn't really matter to me one way or another, simply making an observation of one of those prevalent issues on WUS that folks cling to like white on rice, not meant specifically for you. Tudor can stand on its own, and I certainly don't need to tell you that.


Well, I think that you do have a point to a certain extent. Tudor was founded by Hans Wilsdorf, the founder of Rolex, and was positioned as a more affordable alternative to Rolex. You see comments such as Tudor being referred to as the poor man's Rolex, which is slightly ridiculous considering the cost of the watches. Do Rolex owners look down on Tudor owners? Do Tudor owners feel inferior to Rolex owners? Some probably do, but the majority don't give a monkeys.......

.......personally I think Tudor is the better "brand", it feels less stuffy than Rolex.

I think that Rusty was simply trying to make a point that the pelagos IS a very original design by Tudor, which I totally agree with.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Doesn't include a couple of beaters, the Invicta behemoth seldom worn, and vintages mainly for collection purposes and occasional wear. Go on, have a field day with this.


All depends on when they were all acquired PW.........b-)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rangeman and wave reciever


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Rangeman and wave reciever


New ones Sinner? What does the wave receiver do?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

It is passive radio signal amplifier. I am quite far from tower Rangeman uses as a RC source.

It is actually Citizen tech, but it works on any RC watches.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Rangeman and wave reciever


Looks like a teleporter! I do like the funky colors. Final purchase of this year at Xmas might well be a g5000 as jcombs1 alluded to. Then I might take a year out of the madness completely..... yes completely


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Looks like a teleporter! I do like the funky colors. Final purchase of this year at Xmas might well be a g5000 as jcombs1 alluded to. Then I might take a year out of the madness completely..... yes completely


Buying for kids?

There are few GW-M5610 for dimes on TZ-UK.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Buying for kids?
> 
> There are few GW-M5610 for dimes on TZ-UK.


Yes one left I saw. Don't even have dimes at the moment. 3 watches still for sale so...

Son loves G Shock but no this one would be mine as garden and DIY beater - son could use when wanted too. Always conscious of my watch when chopping thorny bushes so actually a very needed purchase. But it can wait till Xmas. Better than socks


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> What is the aim of these purchases then? Is it the final perfect collection for you? I'm trying to ascertain whether this is just another set of purchases or something more akin to an exit.......


More akin to an exit, but if it's 2 in and 2 out it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 8 of 13. Ball Fireman Enterprise. This ships with a SS bracelet, but I think it works so well as a dress watch on a leather croc strap.









Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Fantastic last day of my summer holiday with a walk in the mountains (ok, big hills.....) and our daughter managed 9 miles, which is good for a 6 year old.......



















And mini turtle was doing duty today.....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Weening is not cold turkey.

The blue edi disappointed today.















Was looking at it in church today and it was a dud. So I am back wearing the orange.

Also did not like the Kahki on the cheap bracelet but do like it on the old Seiko chrono strap.















Ordered a jubilee that might save the blue edi from the block as well as a silicone blue. While I was at it I ordered an orange silicone for the other.

Now back to weening........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Weening is not cold turkey.
> 
> The blue edi disappointed today.
> 
> ...


Blimey USC that was quick, expected you to be away for a bit longer........

......by dud, do you mean it wasn't working?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Blimey USC that was quick, expected you to be away for a bit longer........
> 
> ......by dude, do you mean it wasn't working?


weening...........see next post


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Blimey USC that was quick, expected you to be away for a bit longer........
> 
> ......by dude, do you mean it wasn't working?


dud dud
dəd/
informal
noun
noun: dud; plural noun: duds

1.
a thing that fails to work properly or is otherwise unsatisfactory or worthless.
"a high-grade collection, not a dud in the lot"
an ineffectual person.
"a complete dud, incapable of even hitting the ball"
synonyms:	failure, flop, letdown, disappointment, loss-maker; More
informal washout, lemon, no-hoper, nonstarter, dead loss, clunker
"their new product is a dud"
antonyms:	success
2.
clothes.
"buy yourself some new duds"

adjective
adjective: dud

1.
not working or meeting standards; faulty.
"a dud ignition switch"
synonyms:	defective, faulty, unsound, inoperative, broken, malfunctioning; More
informal bust, busted, kaput, conked out
"a dud typewriter"
antonyms:	sound
counterfeit.
"charged with issuing dud checks"
synonyms:	counterfeit, fraudulent, forged, fake, faked, false, bogus; More
invalid, worthless;
informal phony
"a dud $50 bill"

What I meant by dud is simply it didn't impress me with it's appearance. Keeps perfect time.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> dud dud
> dəd/
> informal
> noun
> ...


So you just don't like it.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Seriously. You retire from wpac and within 3 hours you'd bought a watch. Said watch then breaks down IN FREAKING CHURCH!!! How much more of a sign do you need?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Its getting predictable usc...

The problem is, you are looking for the "perfect" watch(-collection), in an imperfect world. Most of us here are actually, but your impulsive character highlights the futility of it perfectly I might say. 

It is something I was attempting myself as well, but am now slowly arriving at the realization of its futility. This "end-game" of heading towards an "exit" state of the collection is ironic. We have found a way to continue the watch obsession, that looks like ending the obsession. It is still obsessing over arriving at perfection; finding the perfect watch to replace two others. 

When realizing that the perfect exit state does not exist, then we might as well exit with our current state of the collection. If that idea seems unacceptable, then you haven't fully accepted the idea of exiting yet. Perhaps you are just not ready to face the void in your life that this obsession is trying to fill.

Not specifically aimed at you usc btw, but at everyone here including myself.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I actually quite like usc's approach to it. Buy, try flip - after all its what most of us have done all too often, but step 1 is to recognize it's happening and I'm not convinced you accept this is the situation. Try to stop saying you are finished so much as it's such a definite statement - make more manageable commitments / goals. Like 1 more watch only this year, but the real issue is how to stop the impulse buying.

Imho I think that you like watches a lot but you are finding that the price point your buying at just isn't hitting your brief. Many people get a huge amount of complete satisfaction in a $100 watch, but I get the impression you have high standards and really enjoy the details and quality of nice pieces. For what it's worth I think you could do worse than look at ch.ward, steinhart, victorinox, glycine etc as I believe the increase in build quality might just scratch the satisfaction itch.

I like that edifice you have. You seem to also since you bought a second one, but it's the identical watch which is intriguing? You will find your own path but just a few observations from me just cos I've fked up so many times on this journey that I can see the same mistakes (if that's what they are) being made.

Maybe some of this will resonate - maybe it won't, but if it helps then


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> So you just don't like it.........


Right the color of the bezel - just prefer the orange. Personal preference that's all.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Seriously. You retire from wpac and within 3 hours you'd bought a watch. Said watch then breaks down IN FREAKING CHURCH!!! How much more of a sign do you need?




Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So perfection is not what I am looking for in a watch. Even though the orange edi's second hand does not line up as well as the blue I still prefer it. Both are great values and as discontinued Casio dive watches I think they will appreciate and will make a few dollars when selling time arrives. A much better prospect than losing money on flips as I have in the past. Certainly I am not in as bad a shape as you think. I am simply sharing my experience with you lads as watch friends as we may have absolutely nothing else in common. I found it very interesting that my logical thinking that a blue bezel would work with a blue shirt was so off the mark. As was the green nato with the seiko chrono, logically yet I liked it, and my son likes it. It was very hard finding a watch he would wear so there is a big success with that one. So I like the orange bezel better, that is a fact and I didn't know for sure until I tried the blue. Same watch different color. Like nice shoes in brown and black, same shoe different color. So I am not saying I don't like the edi it is a great all around watch for me. I certainly am not seeking nor do I believe in signs as Rusty would suggest, if anything they would and do deceive and mislead.

The value is in how much you like the watch not the price you pay. However, there is satisfaction in finding a satisfying watch that is under $100 and can be sold for more the $100 when the time is right. So carry on. 

I shall continue weening although I am not really sure why I need to.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> All depends on when they were all acquired PW.........b-)


Beaters - old. Invicta - old. Vintage since my start in WPAC 2018 - 1. Can hardly believe it myself, bought a few (would need to count) before I joined in 2018 and enough for a lifetime last year, maybe that explains it. I am now very judicious with any further purchases in this category. Wearables - 5 in WPAC 2018, out - 3, one currently on the chopping block and one likely but unsure yet. Flippers - 4 this year not counting the one kept for myself, that one was counted as wearable.

There you have it, the whole shabang.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> So perfection is not what I am looking for in a watch. Even though the orange edi's second hand does not line up as well as the blue I still prefer it. Both are great values and as discontinued Casio dive watches I think they will appreciate and will make a few dollars when selling time arrives. A much better prospect than losing money on flips as I have in the past. Certainly I am not in as bad a shape as you think. I am simply sharing my experience with you lads as watch friends as we may have absolutely nothing else in common. I found it very interesting that my logical thinking that a blue bezel would work with a blue shirt was so off the mark. As was the green nato with the seiko chrono, logically yet I liked it, and my son likes it. It was very hard finding a watch he would wear so there is a big success with that one. So I like the orange bezel better, that is a fact and I didn't know for sure until I tried the blue. Same watch different color. Like nice shoes in brown and black, same shoe different color. So I am not saying I don't like the edi it is a great all around watch for me. I certainly am not seeking nor do I believe in signs as Rusty would suggest, if anything they would and do deceive and mislead.
> 
> The value is in how much you like the watch not the price you pay. However, there is satisfaction in finding a satisfying watch that is under $100 and can be sold for more the $100 when the time is right. So carry on.
> 
> I shall continue weening although I am not really sure why I need to.


Your last sentence summarizes the issue. Do you need to?... Do you want to?... Do you have to? Why are you even trying?

So is the blue shirt going back, or staying on standby for another blue? You know USC, sometimes you just gotta let it be! No point in constantly fighting your instincts, I see nothing harmful with what you are doing as long as this behavior is restricted and limited in other areas. Enjoy the journey, revel in it, it's usually better than the end game over which we often have no control of anyway. When the time comes for any of us to unWIS, we will know it. It will just happen one way or another, by choice or circumstances. Best thing to do is manage how we exercise our WISdom.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

*shrug* If you're not losing money - or indeed are making it via this flipping - then there's no point in stopping, is there.

For me, a big part of needing to get out of this is that I'm a pretty terrible flipper, in terms of "buy high, sell low" being the typical approach. (And it got much worse when I "moved up" to prefer generally $500-$1000 watches...) The "watch hobby" for me is _not sustainable_, so I'm putting the brakes on further buys (or at least I'm trying to). If it is 100% sustainable for you usc, and if you can afford the time investment (i.e. it's not making you a watch-zombie), then it's not really doing much harm to you.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So perfection is not what I am looking for in a watch. Even though the orange edi's second hand does not line up as well as the blue I still prefer it. Both are great values and as discontinued Casio dive watches I think they will appreciate and will make a few dollars when selling time arrives. A much better prospect than losing money on flips as I have in the past. Certainly I am not in as bad a shape as you think. I am simply sharing my experience with you lads as watch friends as we may have absolutely nothing else in common. I found it very interesting that my logical thinking that a blue bezel would work with a blue shirt was so off the mark. As was the green nato with the seiko chrono, logically yet I liked it, and my son likes it. It was very hard finding a watch he would wear so there is a big success with that one. So I like the orange bezel better, that is a fact and I didn't know for sure until I tried the blue. Same watch different color. Like nice shoes in brown and black, same shoe different color. So I am not saying I don't like the edi it is a great all around watch for me. I certainly am not seeking nor do I believe in signs as Rusty would suggest, if anything they would and do deceive and mislead.
> 
> The value is in how much you like the watch not the price you pay. However, there is satisfaction in finding a satisfying watch that is under $100 and can be sold for more the $100 when the time is right. So carry on.
> 
> I shall continue weening although I am not really sure why I need to.


OK, maybe you're not seeking perfection. But have you noticed the pattern you have yet? It seems you initially get fixated on a watch, buy it and initially like it and then this quickly evaporates and you move on to the next......

.....you might not be seeking perfection, but you certainly don't have a set of requirements that you know that you want and would keep you happy.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> *shrug* If you're not losing money - or indeed are making it via this flipping - then there's no point in stopping, is there.
> 
> For me, a big part of needing to get out of this is that I'm a pretty terrible flipper, in terms of "buy high, sell low" being the typical approach. (And it got much worse when I "moved up" to prefer generally $500-$1000 watches... The "watch hobby" for me is _not sustainable_, so I'm putting the brakes on further buys (or at least I'm trying to). If it is 100% sustainable for you usc, and if you can afford the time investment (i.e. it's not making you a watch-zombie), then it's not really doing much harm to you.


Same here, terrible flipper. I had three watches I thought I could easily make my money back on, but barely broke even.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

#amateurs

Big blue thingie today


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So perfection is not what I am looking for in a watch. Even though the orange edi's second hand does not line up as well as the blue I still prefer it. Both are great values and as discontinued Casio dive watches I think they will appreciate and will make a few dollars when selling time arrives. A much better prospect than losing money on flips as I have in the past. Certainly I am not in as bad a shape as you think. I am simply sharing my experience with you lads as watch friends as we may have absolutely nothing else in common. I found it very interesting that my logical thinking that a blue bezel would work with a blue shirt was so off the mark. As was the green nato with the seiko chrono, logically yet I liked it, and my son likes it. It was very hard finding a watch he would wear so there is a big success with that one. So I like the orange bezel better, that is a fact and I didn't know for sure until I tried the blue. Same watch different color. Like nice shoes in brown and black, same shoe different color. So I am not saying I don't like the edi it is a great all around watch for me. I certainly am not seeking nor do I believe in signs as Rusty would suggest, if anything they would and do deceive and mislead.
> 
> The value is in how much you like the watch not the price you pay. However, there is satisfaction in finding a satisfying watch that is under $100 and can be sold for more the $100 when the time is right. So carry on.
> 
> I shall continue weening although I am not really sure why I need to.


That last line. A bit like turning up to an AA meet and declaring that you don't see anything wrong in having a drink.

Carry on and good luck.

Point is we both have probably bought similar amounts of watches in the past 8 months. Difference is my purchasing is slowing right down whilst yours is accelerating. If you don't think that's a problem that's fine - maybe it isn't - not for me to say. But, you have to ask why your here. Camaraderie? The banter? What?

Declaring yourself done and buying a watch within 3 hours is frankly ridiculous.....not the watch buying - the declaring yourself finished! Not a shred of effort.

I'm afraid sir I'm done.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MKII serving duty today.......










First day back at work after two weeks off on holiday, horrible to be back. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> MKII serving duty today.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the bright side the mkII looks right at home


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, maybe you're not seeking perfection. But have you noticed the pattern you have yet? It seems you initially get fixated on a watch, buy it and initially like it and then this quickly evaporates and you move on to the next......
> 
> .....you might not be seeking perfection, but you certainly don't have a set of requirements that you know that you want and would keep you happy.


So you have seen the progression and now the current level of satisfaction with finding out first what I really like/want in a daily watch. Second finding a single watch that could fill those needs/desires. Third finding the lowest cost watch that can accomplish the task.

All that to say I now have a 200m dive watch, on bracelet, with a large date and it will appreciate in value over time and it keeps very accurate time with no worries about keeping it in the sun nor winding the spring. Basically it is what I have been looking for all these years.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So you have seen the progression and now the current level of satisfaction with finding out first what I really like/want in a daily watch. Second finding a single watch that could fill those needs/desires. Third finding the lowest cost watch that can accomplish the task.
> 
> All that to say I now have a 200m dive watch, on bracelet, with a large date and it will appreciate in value over time and it keeps very accurate time with no worries about keeping it in the sun nor winding the spring. Basically it is what I have been looking for all these years.


I'd argue about the Edifice appreciating in value over time USC, but I'll not as it feels like you're happy and does this mean you're leaving again?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 9 of 13

This one is my beater. $83 shipped (on a sale on the Spinnaker website). NH-35 and runs great. Maybe people would think that my Casio Protrek was my beater, but it is more like a wrist computer, and not at all a watch I want to get beat up.

Plus, this guy is so light with the polycarbonate case and silicone strap, that I barely notice it on my wrist.










Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd argue about the Edifice appreciating in value over time USC, but I'll not as it feels like you're happy and does this mean you're leaving again?


Was thinking the same on value. Unless its a special edition g-shock, I've never heard of any casio appreciating in value. With respect to value for money though, casio is pretty much unbeatable (if you don't mind quartz).

Regarding leaving again - I think that is probably the best chance for USC to keep to his statements. 
Proof us your track record wrong USC! Think you got it reasoned out well enough - try not to let your impulses sway you from the plan!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Casio case in point MDT1010 for a cheap Casio analog diver appreciating. Second point bought on clearance not retail at the end of widespread availability. Odds are favorable.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

so, wup guys? what did I miss? is it worth scrolling back to?

lemme see, hmmmm...200 pages in a month and a half (!). You've been busy! Hope you've been good.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> so, wup guys? what did I miss? is it worth scrolling back to?
> 
> lemme see, hmmmm...200 pages in a month and a half (!). You've been busy! Hope you've been good.


Debatable


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> so, wup guys? what did I miss? is it worth scrolling back to?
> 
> lemme see, hmmmm...200 pages in a month and a half (!). You've been busy! Hope you've been good.


George! How ya hangin' dude.......?

So, what ya been up to?

.......and, no don't scroll back!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> so, wup guys? what did I miss? is it worth scrolling back to?
> 
> lemme see, hmmmm...200 pages in a month and a half (!). You've been busy! Hope you've been good.


You scrolled back didn't you?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> George! How ya hangin' dude.......?
> 
> So, what ya been up to?
> 
> .......and, no don't scroll back!





RustyBin5 said:


> You scrolled back didn't you?


Only up to the blue Edifice, since I just had to check what drove usc off. Again. :-d

I've been doing well. Actually one watch down now, since I sold the Grey Ghost along with its cousin. There's strong interest locally on a couple of others so I could be down to 7 by the end of the year.

Did pull out the impossible, and unearthed the bracelet for my Citizen diver. b-)









Can't say there's anything out there rocking my boat ATM. And I don't really have that many watches left to hunt after, just one ultra rare thing that I will probably win in a couple of days and hopefully restore it since its in a miserable state right now.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Only up to the blue Edifice, since I just had to check what drove usc off. Again. :-d
> 
> I've been doing well. Actually one watch down now, since I sold the Grey Ghost along with its cousin. There's strong interest locally on a couple of others so I could be down to 7 by the end of the year.
> 
> ...


That is one funky bracelet George, normally I dislike two tone, but this one is quite something......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Haven't seen a two-tone titanium bracelet before. Titanium grey really works with gold. Tapers a bit more than what I'd prefer from 22mm to 18mm but otherwise its da bomb.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Haven't seen a two-tone titanium bracelet before. Titanium grey really works with gold. Tapers a bit more than what I'd prefer from 22mm to 18mm but otherwise its da bomb.


Bloody hell this is so 90ies that full denim and Britney Spears can kiss its a..s.

Welcome back dear friend.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Haven't seen a two-tone titanium bracelet before. Titanium grey really works with gold. Tapers a bit more than what I'd prefer from 22mm to 18mm but otherwise its da bomb.


I
Love
It


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm up for some input and critique regarding some options I've somewhat settled on. After trying on the ETA Pelagos in NYC this week, it's back up for consideration, it wears better than I remember.
> 
> I've also come back to the Seiko 6138-8020. I've lusted for this watch for some time and even though I haven't kept any chronographs if I'm going to own one this is probably my favorite. It makes more sense than the Zenith El Primero that didn't blow me away at Tourneau this week and is $4,000+ used.
> 
> ...


Your reasoning makes good sense, stick to the plan. No point in keeping the Squale if you have a Pelagos.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Servicing is easy on the reduced. It's a separate Dubois-Depraz module and parts are plentiful and inexpensive.


I agree with Rusty, the base is a 2892 as well so easily serviced. About a quarter of my Breguet XX cost wise, I own and love my Speedy auto.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> A Speedy Reduced could be another option but I don't think the servicing issues are any better.
> 
> The Speedy Pro wears too big for me. I thought it might work but didn't like it on the wrist at Tourneau, the reduced fit much nicer.
> 
> The Zenith might still be an option


These are strap monsters.... enabling, it's what I do best.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

fastfras said:


> These are strap monsters.... enabling, it's what I do best.


My problem is that if I bought a Speedy Reduced, I would want this Marui Edition and it would be in the $3,000 range.









The 6138-8020 would be a 1/3 the price and just as satisfying, I think.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> View attachment 13449595


Dude, that's hot.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> So you have seen the progression and now the current level of satisfaction with finding out first what I really like/want in a daily watch. Second finding a single watch that could fill those needs/desires. Third finding the lowest cost watch that can accomplish the task.
> 
> All that to say I now have a 200m dive watch, on bracelet, with a large date and it will appreciate in value over time and it keeps very accurate time with no worries about keeping it in the sun nor winding the spring. Basically it is what I have been looking for all these years.


Yet, you keep on buying. And the beat goes on. The in between the lines interpretation is that you are on a search for better. There's is no destination station at that location, better ......... enjoy the ride, cause it's an adventure.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> My problem is that if I bought a Speedy Reduced, I would want this Marui Edition and it would be in the $3,000 range.
> 
> View attachment 13449595
> 
> ...


You did say you have a problem sticking to a chrono, maybe it's best to work your way up and see if something sticks along the way rather than risking starting at the current max were who knows what may happen next. I suppose if you buy wisely you'll be fine either way.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've owned a 6138 and a Reduced








6138-3002










Of the two I preferred the 6138
The Speedy is of course a classic and looks great on everything. Amazing bracelet (comfort and style)
But I was nervous with all that money on my wrist, and it felt like someone else's dream watch
Also, several sources warned about DD servicing, 'they take out the module and chuck it away'

I preferred the deceptively simple design and chameleon dial of the 6138: blue or grey depending on the light, and all those layers 
In the end the size was an issue for me. 43mm (though with short lugs, so not impossible) but 16mm thick!

More on the 3002:
https://www.thewatchsite.com/15-vin...ches/4088-seiko-6138-3002-a.html#/topics/4088


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MKII again......



















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> My problem is that if I bought a Speedy Reduced, I would want this Marui Edition and it would be in the $3,000 range.
> 
> View attachment 13449595
> 
> ...


Can get a speedy reduced for £1200 and do a dial mod. Thing is it comes with the bracelet too....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Also, several sources warned about DD servicing, 'they take out the module and chuck it away']


I'm sure they chuck a new one back in lol but at the end of the day it's a strange pair to compare. 39mm v 43mm. Speedy pro would be the better comparison


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cost of labour vs cost of module.

DD is pretty much servicable. Local watchmakers do it without problems.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've done a review of a Yachtsman 6138 and it was fat. Very fat. Nice watch though. Did I mention it was fat?

Never did get the fascination with automatic chronos. They look like an accident waiting to happen. Did you know those old Seiko chronos accumulate wear when they're not running? it seems keeping the gears from turning takes effort.

The only ones that rocked my boat, kinda, were the Spring Drive GMTs, although servicing them probably includes cutting a deal with Yakuza for some body parts. Nice imposing pieces.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I've done a review of a Yachtsman 6138 and it was fat. Very fat. Nice watch though. Did I mention it was fat?
> 
> Never did get the fascination with automatic chronos. They look like an accident waiting to happen. Did you know those old Seiko chronos accumulate wear when they're not running? it seems keeping the gears from turning takes effort.
> 
> ...


Oh dear lord though those Chrono pushers. Look like spinal tap volume buttons on Marshall amps. Ridiculously huge.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm sure they chuck a new one back in lol but at the end of the day it's a strange pair to compare. 39mm v 43mm. Speedy pro would be the better comparison


Just passing along my ownership experience of the 2 chronos jcombs is/was considering


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Just passing along my ownership experience of the 2 chronos jcombs is/was considering


I know. I just think they are very different ones to have made the short list given their size differences.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes
Looked at as a pair I guess they share clean design and having some history

For myself, I’ve owned 11 chronos from 36mm to 43

I guess it’s down to deciding what factors matter to you
For me, slim, legible, history, 45 min counter, serviceable locally.
Hence the Strela is the survivor


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh dear lord though those Chrono pushers. Look like spinal tap volume buttons on Marshall amps. Ridiculously huge.


They go to 11

Doc Savage


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> They go to 11


No, only 2 and 4.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> I've owned a 6138 and a Reduced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I owned: reduced, some over complicated version of Moon that included broad arrow hands amd GMT, and also 68 DON moon, and probably 10-12 Seiko chronographs in all variations. oh and usual bunch of old valjoux and 7750 and Citizen blah.

overall: too complicated complication for my taste. and too thick. and too many levers and cogs and stuff. but few of my buddies get a hard on when you just say VALJOUX.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> No, only 2 and 4.


That's one more, innit?

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok guys, I'm going to stick to my own words. If perfection is an illusion, it does not make sense to strive for some optimal exit sotc. If I really want to exit, my current collection is as good as any. So this will be my exit. 
I haven't been able to sell my few drawer watches on WUS yet, I'll just head to eBay with those.

So thanks all for the great wpac journey. If I run into trouble I'll pop in again, but I hope you won't need to see me around here again.

Cheers!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh dear lord though those Chrono pushers. Look like spinal tap volume buttons on Marshall amps. Ridiculously huge.


True dat. However if anyone's dead serious on using a chrono for actually measuring time then you'd need them.

Not that anyone does


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to stick to my own words. If perfection is an illusion, it does not make sense to strive for some optimal exit sotc. If I really want to exit, my current collection is as good as any. So this will be my exit.
> I haven't been able to sell my few drawer watches on WUS yet, I'll just head to eBay with those.
> 
> So thanks all for the great wpac journey. If I run into trouble I'll pop in again, but I hope you won't need to see me around here again.
> ...


All the best -


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> True dat. However if anyone's dead serious on using a chrono for actually measuring time then you'd need them.
> 
> Not that anyone does


But but they're so


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to stick to my own words. If perfection is an illusion, it does not make sense to strive for some optimal exit sotc. If I really want to exit, my current collection is as good as any. So this will be my exit.
> I haven't been able to sell my few drawer watches on WUS yet, I'll just head to eBay with those.
> 
> So thanks all for the great wpac journey. If I run into trouble I'll pop in again, but I hope you won't need to see me around here again.
> ...


Goddamnnn son I've missed all this drama :-d

Take care Wi-man


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to stick to my own words. If perfection is an illusion, it does not make sense to strive for some optimal exit sotc. If I really want to exit, my current collection is as good as any. So this will be my exit.
> I haven't been able to sell my few drawer watches on WUS yet, I'll just head to eBay with those.
> 
> So thanks all for the great wpac journey. If I run into trouble I'll pop in again, but I hope you won't need to see me around here again.
> ...


Happy trails, Wimads. Come back to a "meeting" whenever you feel the need.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 10/13.

I really dig this watch, separately and distinctly from the Modern Black Nacken. It's amazing what a difference a change of hour indices can make, especially when they and the hands are bound in gold. A blue sunburst dial doesn't hurt, either. It makes it a dressier version of the Nacken, which is more of an everyday watch in its simplicity and plainness.









Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> My problem is that if I bought a Speedy Reduced, I would want this Marui Edition and it would be in the $3,000 range.
> 
> The 6138-8020 would be a 1/3 the price and just as satisfying, I think


You may thank me later


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Day 10/13.
> 
> I really dig this watch, separately and distinctly from the Modern Black Nacken. It's amazing what a difference a change of hour indices can make, especially when they and the hands are bound in gold. A blue sunburst dial doesn't hurt, either. It makes it a dressier version of the Nacken, which is more of an everyday watch in its simplicity and plainness.
> 
> ...


That's rather stunning actually. Verging on faultless. Glad no bash is required - I'd struggle tbh


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to stick to my own words. If perfection is an illusion, it does not make sense to strive for some optimal exit sotc. If I really want to exit, my current collection is as good as any. So this will be my exit.
> I haven't been able to sell my few drawer watches on WUS yet, I'll just head to eBay with those.
> 
> So thanks all for the great wpac journey. If I run into trouble I'll pop in again, but I hope you won't need to see me around here again.
> ...


Sorry to see you go Wimads, but good luck and do pop in and say hello if you can :-!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> That's rather stunning actually. Verging on faultless. Glad no bash is required - I'd struggle tbh


Thanks Rusty.

I was a little worried when I first got it, that it would just be an intense initial infatuation. But the love has not faded, and it has become one of the favorites in my collection.

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

OK, experts (I say that with no sarcasm at all). Apparently, I need some schooling.

I thought the Seiko 6138 is 40mm and relatively thin, around 12-13mm thick.

I also thought the Speedy Reduced wasn’t super thick. 

I did try on a Reduced at Tornueau last week and it didn’t seem all that thick but I looked at a lot of watches and I may have forgotten.

I don’t like or want an extra thick 14mm+ watch of any kind, Chrono or not. I can read specs and I’ve done quite a bit of research but it sounds like I’m not remembering correctly.

How thick are the Reduced and 6138? Do they wear like hockey pucks or are they reasonable?

Thanks for all the input, btw.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to stick to my own words. If perfection is an illusion, it does not make sense to strive for some optimal exit sotc. If I really want to exit, my current collection is as good as any. So this will be my exit.
> I haven't been able to sell my few drawer watches on WUS yet, I'll just head to eBay with those.
> 
> So thanks all for the great wpac journey. If I run into trouble I'll pop in again, but I hope you won't need to see me around here again.
> ...


Good luck Wimads, hope you are able to disengage since that's what you want to do. My parting words: You will always love watches. Much easier to find a lasting one without the burden of WISdom.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> OK, experts (I say that with no sarcasm at all). Apparently, I need some schooling.
> 
> I thought the Seiko 6138 is 40mm and relatively thin, around 12-13mm thick.
> 
> ...


Can't speak for the Seiko, but I owned a reduced speedy. Most definitely NOT a thick or chunky watch. It just wore a bit too small for me at the time (recently I've been enjoying watches that size so maybe the reduced just crossed my path at an inopportune moment) but my abiding memory of it was that it slid under even a tightish cuff, was great on bracelet, NATO and distressed leather in equal measure and was twice the value prop that the larger speedy pro was.







stock photo from t'internet


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Can get a speedy reduced for £1200 and do a dial mod. Thing is it comes with the bracelet too....


Where would one look for a dial?

eBay doesn't produce any results, although I may have seen them before.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> How thick are the Reduced and 6138? Do they wear like hockey pucks or are they reasonable?


The size and particularly thickness were the things I most noticed about my 6138. 
Such a shame as it a gorgeous watch (one of my first, before I'd worked out how size worked)


















The Speedy, otoh, fit well, if a bit thicker than many of my watches
(For reference, I've had a Citizen 67-9119 auto chrono from the 70s plus the usual 1963, Poljot 3133 suspects, an Ollech & Wajs flieger chrono etc. 6.75" wrist)

The Reduced wears its thickness well, if you know what I mean: other watches can be slab sided chunks of metal, but it is nicely contoured and wears well
The bracelet is really comfortable and stylish with the polished sections set against the solid almost tank track style










But, ultimately for me, it felt like someone else's watch. I guess I'm too into vintage Russians with livelier dials. The Reduced's felt bland, I guess. Subdials flat on the watch, perhaps the military minutes taking away the Pro's stark simplicity

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Where would one look for a dial?
> 
> eBay doesn't produce any results, although I may have seen them before.


Don't know, just read about it being done ages ago - for the larger pro it's a Matsukoshi? Dial and the reduced a Marui? Not sure on spellings, but someone else might know who did it?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Temperature cooling a bit, so moved 7 watches onto bracelet







love this watch so much, and obligatory Raybans


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh you hypster Rusty.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Oh you hypster Rusty.


Aren't raybans for old men that are stylistically challenged?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Aren't raybans for old men that are stylistically challenged?


Exactly. You are old geezer hypster.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Exactly. You are old geezer hypster.


The cap fits


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Aren't raybans for old men that are stylistically challenged?


No no no. Raybans are for those that understand timeless class. I think the word is iconic. Could be why I have 4 pairs....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Exactly. You are old geezer hypster.


I don't have raybans sinner, that is Rusty you numpty.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> No no no. Raybans are for those that understand timeless class. I think the word is iconic. Could be why I have 4 pairs....


Of course they are Rusty........:roll:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Speaking of thick watches, how did the new Tudor fare Rusty? I trust it did arrive eventually, right?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I don't have raybans sinner, that is Rusty you numpty.......


FFS.

I wear glasses. Those for bats obviously.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> FFS.
> 
> I wear glasses. Those for bats obviously.


Raybats


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

LOL aaaand I have an IDEA


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Speaking of thick watches, how did the new Tudor fare Rusty? I trust it did arrive eventually, right?


Wow you have been away for a while! Yes they all arrived and all fantastic.







had a date issue on the gmt but all sorted


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> LOL aaaand I have an IDEA


Think you'll find it's called using MY idea. I look forward to the royalty Cheques ?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Who said that? 

I only hear the tching tching of money dropping!

I will buy you a Rolex.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Who said that?
> 
> I only hear the tching tching of money dropping!
> 
> I will buy you a Rolex.


No thanks - I'm aff it


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Wow you have been away for a while! Yes they all arrived and all fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, looking very nice, congrats!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hey, looking very nice, congrats!


Cheers. Je ne regrette rien.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Who said that?
> 
> I only hear the tching tching of money dropping!
> 
> I will buy you a Rolex.


He'll want an Invicta.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> He'll want an Invicta.......


I can make him a homage to Invicta


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> He'll want an Invicta.......


I don't want an invicta! You been drinking again?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Amigos...

A way to say good bye...

Sporting my brotherhood dial !!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't want an invicta! You been drinking again?


Never stopped Rusty........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Amigos...
> 
> A way to say good bye...
> 
> Sporting my brotherhood dial !!


Good bye? Are you leaving us goyoneuff and if so why?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 11/13.

It's a simple, inexpensive Orient Bambino, but I like it fine. It looks great and keeps good time.

For some reason, very few watch manufacturers know how to do a green correctly. And the ones that do make nice ones charge an arm and a leg for them. This is one of the great mysteries to me in all of horology. Why does it cost thousands of dollars to get a decent watch with an attractive green dial? Most inexpensive ones are butt ugly.









Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Day 11/13.
> 
> It's a simple, inexpensive Orient Bambino, but I like it fine. It looks great and keeps good time.
> 
> ...


I looked at buying either that or a sarb017? Dunno Seiko refs anyway the green alpinist. Ended up not buying it but lovely look.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> I looked at buying either that or a sarb017? Dunno Seiko refs anyway the green alpinist. Ended up not buying it but lovely look.


I owned an Alpinist (you had the correct ref), but at 37mm it was too small for me.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MKII Key West still on duty........









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> MKII Key West still on duty........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one seems like it's going to stick.

Any thoughts on a further reduction or are you good where you're at?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> This one seems like it's going to stick.
> 
> Any thoughts on a further reduction or are you good where you're at?


I'm taking Rusty's good advice to stick with what I've got for the moment and see what happens in terms of wear. There are actually only two potentials for death row; SBDC051 and Archimedes 1950.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Death row candidates for me. Possibly the stein hulk and that’s all just now. SMPc sold GMT2 snowflake stein sold marine Chrono stein sold. Only the Seiko dancing hands up for sale at the mo.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 12/13 (but really 12/12, since I sold the Glycine Aquarius, and I don't have the Planet Ocean yet).

It's no surprise that I still like the Ball Black Rock after the month long challenge. But I need to find a better strap. The NATO feels more comfortable to me than the stock rubber, but it could better. I'll keep looking.

Well, that's the end of the daily challenge for me. Thanks again for the suggestion (who suggested this?) I learned some more things about my watches, which was very nice.









Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Day 12/13 (but really 12/12, since I sold the Glycine Aquarius, and I don't have the Planet Ocean yet).
> 
> It's no surprise that I still like the Ball Black Rock after the month long challenge. But I need to find a better strap. The NATO feels more comfortable to me than the stock rubber, but it could better. I'll keep looking.
> 
> ...


That's a planet ocean pic in the background. Hope yer not window shopping


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> That's a planet ocean pic in the background. Hope yer not window shopping


LOL that's my screen saver 

I am taking some earlier WPAC advice and waiting at least a month before buying it, to make sure I still feel the same way.









Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> MKII Key West still on duty........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you putting it through the rigorous, brutal, crushing 4-6 weeks test?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> LOL that's my screen saver
> 
> I am taking some earlier WPAC advice and waiting at least a month before buying it, to make sure I still feel the same way.
> 
> ...


Screen saver? I call that bold in your face forced indoctrination. :-d

The daily challenge was USClassic's idea. Wonder how he's doing, or put another way how many more he's rotated through his wrist?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> LOL that's my screen saver
> 
> I am taking some earlier WPAC advice and waiting at least a month before buying it, to make sure I still feel the same way.
> 
> ...


Helluva pic


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Tonight's wrist - it's such an unassuming understated watch. I just love it. Not flash not fancy looking just super comfortable legible well made and ofc I'm a sucker for a vintage feel.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Are you putting it through the rigorous, brutal, crushing 4-6 weeks test?


Nope, just wearing it PW, just wearing it.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ok guys the 1 a day challenge has come and gone and I think we have exhausted experiments with wearing rituals so my new experiment is going to be....

"NO WUS / WPAC AT THE WEEKENDS"

Midnight Friday till wake up time Monday I'm not logging into WUS, and unlike prev challenges I'm doing this one till the end of the year. Should be beneficial in a number of ways. Not gonna suggest it for everyone but feel free to join me if you wish. HAGWE


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok guys the 1 a day challenge has come and gone and I think we have exhausted experiments with wearing rituals so my new experiment is going to be....
> 
> "NO WUS / WPAC AT THE WEEKENDS"
> 
> Midnight Friday till wake up time Monday I'm not logging into WUS, and unlike prev challenges I'm doing this one till the end of the year. Should be beneficial in a number of ways. Not gonna suggest it for everyone but feel free to join me if you wish. HAGWE


Ooooow, that's a controversial one Rusty but I do like it. I'll be joining you.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Ooooow, that's a controversial one Rusty but I do like it. I'll be joining you.


Well I like it here - so a total removal is counter intuitive to me but given I search for watch stuff mostly at the weekends this is a logical step for me without total amputation.

Plus it will leave a nice healthy void for some of the silent majority to fill rather than the usual suspects


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well I like it here - so a total removal is counter intuitive to me but given I search for watch stuff mostly at the weekends this is a logical step for me without total amputation.
> 
> Plus it will leave a nice healthy void for some of the silent majority to fill rather than the usual suspects


Or the thread dies a little over the weekend as the lurkers have no reason to lurk.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Or the thread dies a little over the weekend as the lurkers have no reason to lurk.......


Sometimes you need to take the stabilizers off the bike 🤣


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well I like it here - so a total removal is counter intuitive to me but given I search for watch stuff mostly at the weekends this is a logical step for me without total amputation.
> 
> Plus it will leave a nice healthy void for some of the silent majority to fill rather than the usual suspects


See you fellas on Monday...

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well I like it here - so a total removal is counter intuitive to me but given I search for watch stuff mostly at the weekends this is a logical step for me without total amputation.
> 
> Plus it will leave a nice healthy void for some of the silent majority to fill rather than the usual suspects


Is this some kind of joke Rusty? Not the challenge, you are devoting your full attention on weekends to looking for "watch stuff" unencumbered by WPAC. LOL Sorry bro, I know where you stand, couldn't resist.

WPAC on the rocks again.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sounds like a good opportunity to catch up on what you all did those two past months.

What? you thought it was all dead and buried eh? HA!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Invicta.


WHAAAAAT?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> WHAAAAAT?


What?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> WHAAAAAT?


It's all in the thread 

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Seriously, you don't like this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun GTG story

We were having a forum meeting at our favorite spot and laying out ...er....a few watches on the table as usual. A sweet young chick comes over to take our order and a loud fellow who has spent about 40k during two years on watches decides to ask her which watch she liked the most. He was flashing around his brand new Hulk thinking, 'its a Rolex right, chicks love Rolexes'.

Much to his dismay the chica chose a Tag Heuer Aquaracer Cal 5, the single less desirable to a WIS watch on the table.

Needless to say, the owner had a big grin on his face after getting some heavy flak from us on that purchase. But the grin was wiped clean real quick when the chica said '..well I like this one best cause my father owns one too'


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Also some GTG pics from this summer, cause everyone loves GTGs.

TBH I was thinking about getting another higher tier watch but after handling in those GTGs just about every watch I used to like, incl. a GMT Master, a five digit Sub and a Radiomir, I was really disappointed with the very poor value proposal there. Sure, they were nice watches, but not 5-7K nice. For a thousand or two, yes why not, but I can't really see the point of spending all that money on just a watch. I spent about 5K from the watch fund to put together a custom high fidelity, high resolution audio, 4K, UHD, bluray, 49 inch with a cherry on top, home entertainment system. Its just money well spent and I'm enjoying it far far more than a watch.

My two cents on that Tudor vs Rolex business is that the only thing that makes Tudor looks good value is Rolex absurd pricing. These are all mind games.

Pics


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Also some GTG pics from this summer, cause everyone loves GTGs.
> 
> TBH I was thinking about getting another higher tier watch but after handling in those GTGs just about every watch I used to like, incl. a GMT Master, a five digit Sub and a Radiomir, I was really disappointed with the very poor value proposal there. Sure, they were nice watches, but not 5-7K nice. For a thousand or two, yes why not, but I can't really see the point of spending all that money on just a watch. I spent about 5K from the watch fund to put together a custom high fidelity, high resolution audio, 4K, UHD, bluray, 49 inch with a cherry on top, home entertainment system. Its just money well spent and I'm enjoying it far far more than a watch.
> 
> ...


Seems like you had some fun at those GTG this summer and got to sort out some of the wheat from chaff. My sins are on the record, biggest one was I bought a watch to flip and ended up keeping it. Fastest flip ever, to myself.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

A little Tudor jingle I wrote.

Tudor, that fine overpriced watch that is always compared to a finer even more overpriced watch. Go on, show the world that you too have some spare money to spend on frivolous things. Tell them how you climbed 90% of the way up Mt. Rolex for less than half the effort. Yeah, you're the real deal. Others may say it looks just like its mama and papa but you are not a copy cat. You are a true original. You have hands of frozen snow. You are the real flake, copy to no one.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

PetWatch said:


> A little Tudor jingle I wrote.
> 
> Tudor, that fine overpriced watch that is always compared to a finer even more overpriced watch. Go on, show the world that you too have some spare money to spend on frivolous things. Tell them how you climbed 90% of the way up Mt. Rolex for less than half the effort. Yeah, you're the real deal. Others may say it looks just like its mama and papa but you are not a copy cat. You are a true original. You have hands of frozen snow. You are the real flake, copy to no one.


You sound like a fun guy. Keep that pot boiling, champ.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> You sound like a fun guy. Keep that pot boiling, champ.[/QUOTE
> 
> Someone has to liven things up around here. Too much watch appreciation lately. Nothing and no one gets a free pass in WPAC, spine needed.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

WPAC, were WIS come to Abstain from purchases - or to pay the price.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Seems like you had some fun at those GTG this summer and got to sort out some of the wheat from chaff. My sins are on the record, biggest one was I bought a watch to flip and ended up keeping it. Fastest flip ever, to myself.











I'd probably ride into the sunset if it weren't for those GTGs and people messaging me for advice. There's also the trading aspect, with three watches coming in for a refit and a quick $. Otherwise I'm looking forward to reducing the numbers a bit more to 6 or 7. There are a couple of possible temptations that will require some will power if they emerge but till then I'm OK.

There's also a couple of watches I sometimes regret selling. Maybe I should have just kept them a bit longer but they were bought to flip like yours' were. Its a tough decision to make sometimes. I'm sticking to 'never change a decision to sell'.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just went to the Feedback section to post some feedback on a completed deal and caught sight of this outrageous story

https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/beware-dealing-craig-p-aka-sparrowhawk-4782797.html

dedicated to those who think selling can be a breeze. Its not. So exercise some moderation with your buying.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

double post


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Just went to the Feedback section to post some feedback on a completed deal and caught sight of this outrageous story
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/beware-dealing-craig-p-aka-sparrowhawk-4782797.html
> 
> dedicated to those who think selling can be a breeze. Its not. So exercise some moderation with your buying.


Dang, that IS a horror story. Good reminder to exercise caution.

Doc Savage


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Just went to the Feedback section to post some feedback on a completed deal and caught sight of this outrageous story
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/beware-dealing-craig-p-aka-sparrowhawk-4782797.html
> 
> dedicated to those who think selling can be a breeze. Its not. So exercise some moderation with your buying.


Funny that I logged in tonight, and this was the first post I read.

Short back story:
I am new here, after lurking for some time. This past year was a journey of selling off a box full of unworn watches, and culling down to a very small collection of favorites that are worn frequently. While this has involved much less expensive watches than those typically discussed here, it has been a pleasant journey of buying, selling, and finding my way. My final "chopping block" watch is listed currently. The last few I have sold on the famous auction site have been increasingly difficult.

While I never respond to messages with low ball offers, against my better judgment, I allowed myself to get pulled into a childish exchange, that left me ready to be done.

The exchange follows:

Douche:
"Would you take $xx?" - (Note this amount is less than half of the starting bid amount.)

Me:
"No." - (First mistake&#8230; Responding.)

Douche:
"OK have fun selling your old watch"

(For some strange reason, this really rubbed me the wrong way, and led to my SECOND mistake.)

Me:
"Best of luck to you also. Making ridiculous, uneducated, low-ball offers on collectible items will never get a positive response. (If any response at all.) Last one of these sold here in poor condition for $xx"

Douche:
"Sweet I'll just buy an Orient Mako II or a SKX007, much better quality for around the same price assumptions are never good especially when it involves education"

(And yet another of my mistakes&#8230

Me:
"Then no need to watch a lowly Casio auction. May you find a much better watch for a bargain price."

Douche:
"Cheers to that"

I know that I should have never responded, but good grief!

This comes on the heels of a previous watch sale that was 2 years old, and in excellent condition, with an aftermarket strap. The buyer re-listed it as NEW, and even used my photos in the listing. Seems pretty slimy, but whatever. (Still sold for about the same price.)

I hove sold many things this way, and all have been positive experiences. For some reason the watches have been much less pleasant. Just another reason to avoid a new purchase&#8230; Flipping ain't for me. (especially at this price point.)

Carry on. Rant over. Best to all on your journey.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Aquavette said:


> Funny that I logged in tonight, and this was the first post I read.
> 
> Short back story:
> I am new here, after lurking for some time. This past year was a journey of selling off a box full of unworn watches, and culling down to a very small collection of favorites that are worn frequently. While this has involved much less expensive watches than those typically discussed here, it has been a pleasant journey of buying, selling, and finding my way. My final "chopping block" watch is listed currently. The last few I have sold on the famous auction site have been increasingly difficult.
> ...


I hate selling watches, not just dislike, I hate it. The stupid offers, the stupid questions, the worry about a buyer shafting you at a later date via PayPal. Especially the last one.......

Makes it another good reason to be abstinent........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Also some GTG pics from this summer, cause everyone loves GTGs.
> 
> TBH I was thinking about getting another higher tier watch but after handling in those GTGs just about every watch I used to like, incl. a GMT Master, a five digit Sub and a Radiomir, I was really disappointed with the very poor value proposal there. Sure, they were nice watches, but not 5-7K nice. For a thousand or two, yes why not, but I can't really see the point of spending all that money on just a watch. I spent about 5K from the watch fund to put together a custom high fidelity, high resolution audio, 4K, UHD, bluray, 49 inch with a cherry on top, home entertainment system. Its just money well spent and I'm enjoying it far far more than a watch.
> 
> My two cents on that Tudor vs Rolex business is that the only thing that makes Tudor looks good value is Rolex absurd pricing. These are all mind games.


Totally agree on the value proposition of these watches, it just isn't there for us. But is that to do with the disposable income we have? :think:

......would it be different if our salaries were doubled?

Interesting perspective on Tudor pricing there George, hadn't thougth of it like that before. I'd probably agree.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> A little Tudor jingle I wrote.
> 
> Tudor, that fine overpriced watch that is always compared to a finer even more overpriced watch. Go on, show the world that you too have some spare money to spend on frivolous things. Tell them how you climbed 90% of the way up Mt. Rolex for less than half the effort. Yeah, you're the real deal. Others may say it looks just like its mama and papa but you are not a copy cat. You are a true original. You have hands of frozen snow. You are the real flake, copy to no one.


Wow PW. Just wow.

.......please tell me you were drunk when you posted this?! Otherwise it comes across as childish and bitter.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Totally agree on the value proposition of these watches, it just isn't there for us. But is that to do with the disposable income we have? :think:
> 
> ......would it be different if our salaries were doubled?
> 
> Interesting perspective on Tudor pricing there George, hadn't thougth of it like that before. I'd probably agree.


Disposable income factors in with all decisions regarding items of value. Still there are always ways to dispose of said income that will be more fun than just getting another watch.

I've got more watches than I can handle atm, like them all too much to let any go. Suppose someone said, 'here, there's 5K or 10K, go blow it on a watch or two'. I'd still be on a conundrum afterwards, what to do with my other watches? Why keep the $$ invested in something I wouldn't use as much anymore? But I am perfectly happy right now with the watches I own. Why shouldn't I just stay happy?

Is there extra happiness to be felt from owning a better watch? Can we quantify watch happiness? As in, you buy a Seiko 5 and you're level one watch happy, buy a Rolex Explorer and you're supposed to feel level ten watch happy? Dunno.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Disposable income factors in with all decisions regarding items of value. Still there are always ways to dispose of said income that will be more fun than just getting another watch.
> 
> I've got more watches than I can handle atm, like them all too much to let any go. Suppose someone said, 'here, there's 5K or 10K, go blow it on a watch or two'. I'd still be on a conundrum afterwards, what to do with my other watches? Why keep the $$ invested in something I wouldn't use as much anymore? But I am perfectly happy right now with the watches I own. Why shouldn't I just stay happy?
> 
> Is there extra happiness to be felt from owning a better watch? Can we quantify watch happiness? As in, you buy a Seiko 5 and you're level one watch happy, buy a Rolex Explorer and you're supposed to feel level ten watch happy? Dunno.


Along time ago someone told me that we tend to live within our means, so for us the watches we buy reflect that and our own perspective on what is an acceptable amount of money to spend, for example my parents came from working class backgrounds and didn't waste money, at all. So, some of that rubbed off on me. But I can imagine that if I was earning substantially more than I do currently that maybe buying a Tudor would feel acceptable, simply because the outlay would seem smaller relatively.......

.......do we truly gain happiness from watches? Probably to some degree otherwise we'd not be here on WUS would we, but I think it's enjoyment not true happiness. My wife and daughter bring me happiness, watches give me satisfaction and enjoyment. I do think that there is more enjoyment/satisfaction from a better quality watch and that covers design as well as how well it's made. But again, for me, would I get double the enjoyment from a Tudor black bay when compared to the Oris 65, no.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yada Yada Yada. Happiness is what makes you happy. Rolex or Invicta or Gshock


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yada Yada Yada. Happiness is what makes you happy. Rolex or Invicta or Gshock


We are talking watches, stop derailing the thread


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yada Yada Yada. Happiness is what makes you happy. Rolex or Invicta or Gshock


Does the Invicta give YOU happiness then Sinner?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Does the Invicta give YOU happiness then Sinner?


Yes. I would not wear it. With all the things I hate about it, actually it gives me sober view on it. It is perfectly good watch


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I hate selling watches, not just dislike, I hate it. The stupid offers, the stupid questions, the worry about a buyer shafting you at a later date via PayPal. Especially the last one.......
> 
> Makes it another good reason to be abstinent........


I, too, hate the process of selling watches. That has been why I have procrastinated in starting my sell-off.

After evaluating my overflowing watch case, it was clear some don't get worn often enough.They get a final chance on the wrist, then I make the decision whether they should go. Those decisions were made but I delayed doing the actual selling. I finally broke down yesterday and listed my first one online. Hopefully the process won't be too painful.

Still haven't bought any this year. Two Key Wests ordered in 2015 did arrive. I traded one straight up for a different Key West configuration but have avoided actually buying since last November.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

The Ball Hydrocarbon Black Rock is out. It's listed for sale here. 

I love its look, its feel, and its performance. It's really a shame to sell it, but it simply doesn't physically fit me perfectly. 

On the one hand, it seems like a small thing, when I love everything else about the watch. But I've been through several straps that don't quite fix the issue, and Ball doesn't make a steel or titanium bracelet for this model, so I ran out of ideas to fix the issue. I'm done trying to force it. I have many other watches that fit better. 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The Ball Hydrocarbon Black Rock is out. It's listed for sale here.
> 
> I love its look, its feel, and its performance. It's really a shame to sell it, but it simply doesn't physically fit me perfectly.
> 
> ...


Wow Hotblack. After all the time you spent wearing it I'm quite surprised.........

.......buuuuut, I've done that before; bought a watch, tried to convince myself that I liked it and then eventually realised it just wasn't for me. Three Seiko turtles are a prime example. Several Steinhart 42mm watches are yet another.

The key thing is to take the lesson of what does and doesn't work for you and applying to going forwards.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

e dantes said:


> I, too, hate the process of selling watches. That has been why I have procrastinated in starting my sell-off.
> 
> After evaluating my overflowing watch case, it was clear some don't get worn often enough.They get a final chance on the wrist, then I make the decision whether they should go. Those decisions were made but I delayed doing the actual selling. I finally broke down yesterday and listed my first one online. Hopefully the process won't be too painful.
> 
> Still haven't bought any this year. Two Key Wests ordered in 2015 did arrive. I traded one straight up for a different Key West configuration but have avoided actually buying since last November.


Selling watches brings me out in hives.........

.......glad I'm done with all that now.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nailed a couple today destined for resale, one got away cause I was distracted on the phone. Dammit.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

e dantes said:


> I, too, hate the process of selling watches. That has been why I have procrastinated in starting my sell-off.
> 
> ..I finally broke down yesterday and listed my first one online. Hopefully the process won't be too painful.


I hear you
It took me a long time to grit my teeth and get on with selling

It's not actually been as traumatic as I feared.
I've mostly sold on here or other forums, and the transactions have all been great

Started with affordables that got little wear, then ones I'd loved once
Moving on to selling the more expensive ones was scary, and I've got deft at packing and international shipping

My collection is scattered across the US, UK, Canada, Saudi, Croatia, Australia, and I love catching glimpses of them in wruw threads

Go on - after the initial plunge it gets easier


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Totally agree on the value proposition of these watches, it just isn't there for us. But is that to do with the disposable income we have? :think:
> 
> ......would it be different if our salaries were doubled?
> 
> Interesting perspective on Tudor pricing there George, hadn't thougth of it like that before. I'd probably agree.


In regards to disposable income there are people to whom 10K watches are the equivalent of a $100 watch for many others, you get the rest of it. I think the relevant issue for the rest of us, and even them I suppose, is to find a comfort zone that provides the most enjoyment taking everything into consideration. Is that spending all of our disposable watch funds on one or a two, among a greater number of less expensive one's or even on one or two much less expensive watches than what we could afford to buy with these funds? I suppose that if we are at this long enough we are likely to bounce around until we settle on an acceptable prize/quality zone for most purchases.

I am satisfied where I am overall, to get significantly better quality I would have to spend multiples of what I am spending per watch which is not a good value proposition for me, and frankly doesn't entice, but to each their own. There are one or two that I like to get were I will have to spend more, they are rather unique and not available at a lower price point, but I will wait to get a deal to get some value on it. Value in terms of pay less get more considering how much I am willing to spend on a watch.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Wow Hotblack. After all the time you spent wearing it I'm quite surprised.........
> 
> .......buuuuut, I've done that before; bought a watch, tried to convince myself that I liked it and then eventually realised it just wasn't for me. Three Seiko turtles are a prime example. Several Steinhart 42mm watches are yet another.
> 
> The key thing is to take the lesson of what does and doesn't work for you and applying to going forwards.


All good points.

What it has taught me is that I'm going to focus much more on fit and feel from the start. It is easy to get caught up on looks and even functions, and even though those are important, if the thing doesn't feel good on your wrist you're just going to be struggling with it.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

e dantes said:


> I, too, hate the process of selling watches. That has been why I have procrastinated in starting my sell-off.
> 
> After evaluating my overflowing watch case, it was clear some don't get worn often enough.They get a final chance on the wrist, then I make the decision whether they should go. Those decisions were made but I delayed doing the actual selling. I finally broke down yesterday and listed my first one online. Hopefully the process won't be too painful.
> 
> Still haven't bought any this year. Two Key Wests ordered in 2015 did arrive. I traded one straight up for a different Key West configuration but have avoided actually buying since last November.


You'll find out if you like it or not. It does take time, another part of the hobby that could be fun and profitable, could be, but it's not for everyone.

Two quick tips in general for those not into sales, anyone who is in this selling business is going to loose product at some point, theft, fraud, etc., what many don't realize is how much more additional product you need to sell in order to recoup the losses which depends on your profit margin, assuming there is one.

Never decline an offer from a potential customer for the purpose of closing negotiation, or take things personal, there are "difficult" customers, counter, entice, cajole, keep promoting as long as there is a reasonable chance. Don't loose focus of the objective - which is to make a sale.

Well one more, don't sell to an unknown new member or one with a shaky reputation, you may miss a legitimate sale but you will also avoid getting scammed, especially in the beginning were you may not know how to feel him out.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> All good points.
> 
> What it has taught me is that I'm going to focus much more on fit and feel from the start. It is easy to get caught up on looks and even functions, and even though those are important, if the thing doesn't feel good on your wrist you're just going to be struggling with it.
> 
> Doc Savage


Good point, unfortunately that is probably the most difficult aspect to gauge from a distance and others opinions. There's no substitute for an on wrist trial, even then it's not easy with so much going on when trying on in a shop, really have to concentrate to not be distracted by conversation and novelty of the enticing shiny object on your wrist.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> I hear you
> It took me a long time to grit my teeth and get on with selling
> 
> It's not actually been as traumatic as I feared.
> ...


Still gives me the heebie jeebies........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> All good points.
> 
> What it has taught me is that I'm going to focus much more on fit and feel from the start. It is easy to get caught up on looks and even functions, and even though those are important, if the thing doesn't feel good on your wrist you're just going to be struggling with it.
> 
> Doc Savage


Better change your signature then........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Well one more, don't sell to an unknown new member or one with a shaky reputation, you may miss a legitimate sale but you will also avoid getting scammed, especially in the beginning were you may not know how to feel him out.


Offer PayPal for those with an established reputation and bank transfer for those that don't. Soon weeds out the serious from the timewasters.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The other thing I realised this year when selling my most persistent watch box queens, was how difficult several of them were to photograph*

I’m guessing this was part of why I didn’t wear them much: not being able to get good wruw pics took away a lot of my enjoyment in wearing them

* large reflective surfaces, elusive dial textures, unflattering patina in some lighting directions


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Offer PayPal for those with an established reputation and bank transfer for those that don't. Soon weeds out the serious from the timewasters.


Bank transfer for these types of transactions are extremely rare in the US, you will automatically loose most potential customers here, maybe WUS is a little different, don't really know.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> The other thing I realised this year when selling my most persistent watch box queens, was how difficult several of them were to photograph*
> 
> I'm guessing this was part of why I didn't wear them much: not being able to get good wruw pics took away a lot of my enjoyment in wearing them
> 
> * large reflective surfaces, elusive dial textures, unflattering patina in some lighting directions


Ditto for my MKII, cannot take a decent photo, well one that reflects what my eye sees, at all. Still doesn't stop me loving it.......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Mmmyeah selling is often a very unpleasant process. Mostly due to the tire-kickers and lowballers. The frustrating part that there's a sort of expectation from you as a seller to act politely even when some rando keeps sending private messages asking to sell smth for 100 less, and then constant reminders "in case you change your mind tho". (and yeah he got blocked after then second pm... ).

Once a sale is in process, especially with reputable forum members (tho I have had good luck with newcomers too), then it ain't so bad. Usually it's pretty good conversation, and quite professional and/or friendly. But the steps leading up to the sale - posting the ad, sorting the crazy bad offers, _*haggling*_ (YUCK)* , ... all the pre-sale stuff is just disgusting and off-putting. And if it's a slower-moving piece, that stays up for weeks... that ain't fun neither. 

(rant incoming)

*- I especially hate** haggling, and this weird WUS concept that ppl always feel the need to haggle. It's so.. sleazy. After all, I already give a price in the sales listing. "_what's your best price_" - The one I wrote in the sales list, what else did ya expect? "_ok if you change your mind tho I might still consider it_" - yeeah now I'm not selling to you ever, on principle, ya bum. Like, come on, do you really absolutely need those €30 off, just to feel.. what? smugness, some kind of a "deal"? Do you need to feel special or something? Here's the price, you either take it or not, but don't take up 2 hours across 5 pms haggling for the equivalent of two f-in lattes.

**- Usually ends up like this: if a haggle is not too terrible and it's a decent forum user, I sometimes go "eff it, fine, whatever" just to avoid further annoying haggling. And if I'm having a bad day or it's an unreasonable offer, then the wannabe haggler gets blocked and shut out completely, on principle, for ruining my day***.

*** - Idk how else to put it. I hate haggling, and I find people who really try to push a haggle to be very disrespectful / unpleasant. If they're giving me so much **** about the price, I dread to think of all the post-sale PMs once they imagine that something went wrong three weeks after receving the watch or something.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Mmmyeah selling is often a very unpleasant process. Mostly due to the tire-kickers and lowballers. The frustrating part that there's a sort of expectation from you as a seller to act politely even when some rando keeps sending private messages asking to sell smth for 100 less, and then constant reminders "in case you change your mind tho". (and yeah he got blocked after then second pm... ).
> 
> Once a sale is in process, especially with reputable forum members (tho I have had good luck with newcomers too), then it ain't so bad. Usually it's pretty good conversation, and quite professional and/or friendly. But the steps leading up to the sale - posting the ad, sorting the crazy bad offers, _*haggling*_ (YUCK)* , ... all the pre-sale stuff is just disgusting and off-putting. And if it's a slower-moving piece, that stays up for weeks... that ain't fun neither.
> 
> ...


Ditto. I hate the haggling........


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Better change your signature then........


Good catch. Fixed it.

Although, if you average out my watch wear over the past month or two, the old one would still be accurate.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Mmmyeah selling is often a very unpleasant process. Mostly due to the tire-kickers and lowballers. The frustrating part that there's a sort of expectation from you as a seller to act politely even when some rando keeps sending private messages asking to sell smth for 100 less, and then constant reminders "in case you change your mind tho". (and yeah he got blocked after then second pm... ).
> 
> Once a sale is in process, especially with reputable forum members (tho I have had good luck with newcomers too), then it ain't so bad. Usually it's pretty good conversation, and quite professional and/or friendly. But the steps leading up to the sale - posting the ad, sorting the crazy bad offers, _*haggling*_ (YUCK)* , ... all the pre-sale stuff is just disgusting and off-putting. And if it's a slower-moving piece, that stays up for weeks... that ain't fun neither.
> 
> ...


True, typical of someone being forced into sales. Welcome to the sales world! lol.

Possible tip: Price firm, no offers please, no trades, thank you, on your listing, should discourage most but the most ardent bargain hunters. Don't feel that you have to repeatedly respond to every proposal that is made by the same person, once may be enough, eventually they will get the message.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The aversion to haggling/negotiations always makes me smile. I’ve made a living selling stuff for a very long time and it’s just part of sales. Most people take it too personally and feel insulted during the process and shouldn’t. I work hard for my money and want to get the most out of it, you should too and learning how to effectively negotiate is something everyone should know a little about.

I’ve done it enough that I make a game out of it and see how close to the asking price I can get or how much off the asking price I can negotiate, depending on perspective. It’s not life or death, although some feel like it is, and I actually enjoy it most of the time.

I’ve also found that people who dislike this part of the process are generally poor buyers too, in that they invariably leave money on the table during a sales negotiation (I’m not pointing fingers). There are also bad sales people and knowing something about the process can give you an advantage.

If you really despise the negotiations part of buying and selling, I would recommend an introductory sales class. One can probably be found locally, or certainly on line, and it will pay for itself 10x over. You will learn things you can apply to everyday life, if you pay attention.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

All these selling issues shouldn't be a problem here, right? No purchases equals no sales, as someone earlier mentioned. We all good? :-d:-!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

My least worn watch but with the most sentimental value as it belonged to a friend who passed. Happy Sunday WPAC friends.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

It's Monday. Enjoyed the weekend off 

Read through what I missed - seems Tudor got a kicking, sales negotiations got a kicking, and what price is a reasonable price cap got discussed. Same old sh1t then. ?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> The aversion to haggling/negotiations always makes me smile. I've made a living selling stuff for a very long time and it's just part of sales. Most people take it too personally and feel insulted during the process and shouldn't. I work hard for my money and want to get the most out of it, you should too and learning how to effectively negotiate is something everyone should know a little about.
> 
> I've done it enough that I make a game out of it and see how close to the asking price I can get or how much off the asking price I can negotiate, depending on perspective. It's not life or death, although some feel like it is, and I actually enjoy it most of the time.
> 
> ...


OOOORRR how about I don't compromise my morals. If I don't like acting like a sleazy person, then going to a class on being a sleazy person is not the solution I'm looking for, here. Screwing people over / squeezing people dry is not something I want to "apply to everyday life".


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The aversion to haggling/negotiations always makes me smile. I've made a living selling stuff for a very long time and it's just part of sales. Most people take it too personally and feel insulted during the process and shouldn't. I work hard for my money and want to get the most out of it, you should too and learning how to effectively negotiate is something everyone should know a little about.
> 
> I've done it enough that I make a game out of it and see how close to the asking price I can get or how much off the asking price I can negotiate, depending on perspective. It's not life or death, although some feel like it is, and I actually enjoy it most of the time.
> 
> ...


Sales classes? Yep, that appeals about as much as having a root canal operation without anaesthetic........ :-!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

If you cant handle the sales negotiations, just dont sell stuff. Simple as that. Put it on eBay from 1$ and thats it. Any dummy can do that. 

As it comes to sales on forum, I have not had any bad experiences so far. Atleast not that I remember. 

Worse thing you can do is "no thank you" answer. No need for harsh words. Be polite but keep your attitude. 



Put the price you think is ok with you and add 10% of negotiation space on top of it. Calculate the shipping cost and PayPal fees and stuff. And exchange rate. 

Dont do the "net on me" bull. If you use PayPal, include the fees in the price. I cant and will not calculate. No one will. 


Only sale that went through well is the one in which both sides think they won negotiation.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> OOOORRR how about I don't compromise my morals. If I don't like acting like a sleazy person, then going to a class on being a sleazy person is not the solution I'm looking for, here. Screwing people over / squeezing people dry is not something I want to "apply to everyday life".


Some extreme views there sir. If someone adds your watch to their watched items, and sees it not sell for the (say) £300 asking price for a couple of weeks, then pm's you to see if you would take a slightly lower price, I don't think that is either being a sleaze ball OR trying to screw you over. Seems an extremely toxic and negative outlook to have of a potential customer. It's a freaking wristwatch for sale, and even brand new watches in the jewellers windows are expected to be sold for less than the window price. Morals? If jewellers fully expect discounts to be given then is it not also morally reprehensible to accept the £ from some mug who walks in and just pays full price without asking for a discount?

Surprised you think this. Your views and your watches so of course how you handle your sales items is your business, but in reality it's a bit naive in the context of what actually happens out there.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> OOOORRR how about I don't compromise my morals. If I don't like acting like a sleazy person, then going to a class on being a sleazy person is not the solution I'm looking for, here. Screwing people over / squeezing people dry is not something I want to "apply to everyday life".


I'd agree with what Rusty has said here, I don't think there is anything sleazy about haggling on price. Some people enjoy the cut and thrust of sales and some people don't. Personally I don't but if I want to sell a watch I have to put up with it.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> All these selling issues shouldn't be a problem here, right? No purchases equals no sales, as someone earlier mentioned. We all good? :-d:-!


forgot the /sarc


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I can understand how frustrating sales can be. There's a number of fellows that left the game altogether after a couple dismal experiences. But mostly these experiences are a product of faulty expectations. To effectively sell a watch you need to a. know how similar sales have gone lately, b. know the retail price and possible discount on Main Street, c. have in mind the profile of a possible buyer. 

Case in point - a friend who knows I do some selling texts me with a supposed resale opportunity of a Swiss made dress watch that could be found Stateside for 50% off MSRP, asking me whether it would be a good idea to have his cousin buy it in the States and then bring it to Europe for a resale. Although the plan seemed fine, in reality it wouldn't work out; the market for a 3k dress watch here is mostly people buying engagement and wedding gifts and they all buy it from a jeweler's store. Even if someone was hell-bent on getting the particular watch (nothing really notable about the brand, your average mid-tier Swiss), he'd expect a 15-20% discount from a jeweler, meaning that in order to convince him to purchase a mint but second-hand watch you'd have to offer a discount of anything from 30-50%. If you factor in any mishaps, then you'd be struggling to get your money back. 

Say you had bought the watch to wear, thought differently and put it up for sale then you'd have to start at 30% off and you'd receive a number of offers at 50% off (if the interest is genuine) or even less (from those planning to resell it at a profit locally). Cause that's what to be expected. That's your market. There's no use getting all worked up over it. Plan ahead. Stop thinking like you're the one buying the watch. Otherwise you'll be the one keeping it. You're just projecting your misconceptions onto others and venting your inability to gauge reality. 

There's petty games people will play online, like creating a separate account just to lowball and test the waters without committing, or starting with a probing message 'how low can you go' style. But at the end of the day these are all useful indicators of how close you are to an actual sale. Communication is key and everything counts as communication. You don't have to respond to everything in the same way.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> Some extreme views there sir. If someone adds your watch to their watched items, and sees it not sell for the (say) £300 asking price for a couple of weeks, then pm's you to see if you would take a slightly lower price, I don't think that is either being a sleaze ball OR trying to screw you over. Seems an extremely toxic and negative outlook to have of a potential customer. It's a freaking wristwatch for sale, and even brand new watches in the jewellers windows are expected to be sold for less than the window price. Morals? If jewellers fully expect discounts to be given then is it not also morally reprehensible to accept the £ from some mug who walks in and just pays full price without asking for a discount?
> 
> Surprised you think this. Your views and your watches so of course how you handle your sales items is your business, but in reality it's a bit naive in the context of what actually happens out there.


After a couple of weeks is a different thing, and ofc totally fine. 5 PMs on the first day of selling (literally) is the type of tirekicker "buyer" I'm referring to.
As for sleaze.. that's mostly the response to the suggestion to "go take an online sales course". As I said before - nearly all of the deals on WUS - both with established members and new ones - have ended up perfectly well, and people have indeed been very polite. It's just the chum circling the water that get my heckles up so much, so to speak. The constant need to filter them out is tiresome.

The underlying reason - which it seems many have missed - is, as I said before, this:

_*If someone is giving me such a hard time over something like $20 even before the sale, how can I have ANY confidence that they won't be a pain in the *** during and after the sale? When they have already proven to be problematic upfront? Buy the seller works in the other way too - buy the buyer. And I don't want to buy into potential problems 4-6 months down the line...*_


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Archimedes in service today. Although I'm missing the key west.......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Archimedes in service today. Although I'm missing the key west.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but good sign re key west


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Looks good but good sign re key west


That's exact what I thought.......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> OOOORRR how about I don't compromise my morals. If I don't like acting like a sleazy person, then going to a class on being a sleazy person is not the solution I'm looking for, here. Screwing people over / squeezing people dry is not something I want to "apply to everyday life".


One response and I'm out on this, Rusty hit the salient points and I'll address the "sleaze and morals" connotation and be done.

I'm a professional sales person and have been for over 30 years. Nothing I have ever done while conducting my business, feeding my family is another term I could use, has been sleazy or immoral. In almost every instance, I have helped a buyer reach a reasonable purchasing decision by asking the proper questions, providing informed answers and reaching a price that was acceptable to both parties.

Every profession, because of the normal population distribution, has sleazy and immoral participants. I know attorneys, doctors, engineers, accountants and bricklayers that I wouldn't associate with outside of the business arena because of their inherent personality traits, sleaze and immorality are just two of them.

I understand the salesman stereotype but just like law, medicine and structural design, etc; my profession is full of honest, professional, hard working and well educated people.

The implication that taking a course to learn more about something of which you obviously have no knowledge will somehow lower your morals and increase your sleaze factor is a) patently ridiculous and b) so ill-informed and close-minded that it's almost unbelievable.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

This whole "sleaze" thing is in the context of haggling for watches. I apologize for apparently applying the term to the wider profession of sales. Sorry. My mistake.

I do still think that tooth-and-nail _haggling for consumer goods_ is unpleasant at the very least - and taking an "online course" to do _better at haggling for consumer goods _is still more unpleasant. But, it does not map over to the profession of sales. Sorry for making that implication.

I do wish that, when buying watches on f29, I had encountered people who had my best interests as a buyer (or seller) in mind, and who helped me come to a reasonable purchasing decision. I also think that expectation, when encountering ardent hagglers on f29, would be patently ridiculous, no?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Haggling is ..... 
Well, a thing. 

It just is. Point being the ONLY way to avoid it if it truly irks you, is to set as an auction and let it ride.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> This whole "sleaze" thing is in the context of haggling for watches. I apologize for apparently applying the term to the wider profession of sales. Sorry. My mistake.
> 
> I do still think that tooth-and-nail _haggling for consumer goods_ is unpleasant at the very least - and taking an "online course" to do _better at haggling for consumer goods _is still more unpleasant. But, it does not map over to the profession of sales. Sorry for making that implication.
> 
> I do wish that, when buying watches on f29, I had encountered people who had my best interests as a buyer (or seller) in mind, and who helped me come to a reasonable purchasing decision. I also think that expectation, when encountering ardent hagglers on f29, would be patently ridiculous, no?


Thanks for the reasonable response. I shouldn't have gone on a rant but it, obviously, struck a chord with me. I'm normally not overly sensitive about this stuff, I might have been today.

Generally speaking, I think if people were more comfortable with the sales process, it becomes easier to be more open and helpful when trying to buy or sell. Knowing how to phrase a question regarding a watch you're considering buying and then, as a seller, knowing what may be the underlying concerns of the potential buyer can be helpful to all involved. It's harder over the internet than in person but it can be done and more importantly it can be learned.

I've actually talked a potential buyer out of a watch I've had for sale because I didn't think it would work for them. It doesn't happen often but it has happened. And I'm not overly altruistic about it - I take the money almost every time - but I think most sellers operate the same way, at least I hope they do. There are exceptions, of course. As they say, buy the seller not the watch.

I know you're not interested, and that's OK, but becoming a competent sales person is more about understanding a little about human nature and psychology than it is slapping backs, kissing babies and telling jokes and, again, it's fairly easy to learn.

Good luck.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Thanks for the reasonable response. I shouldn't have gone on a rant but it, obviously, struck a chord with me. I'm normally not overly sensitive about this stuff, I might have been today.
> 
> Generally speaking, I think if people were more comfortable with the sales process, it becomes easier to be more open and helpful when trying to buy or sell. Knowing how to phrase a question regarding a watch you're considering buying and then, as a seller, knowing what may be the underlying concerns of the potential buyer can be helpful to all involved. It's harder over the internet than in person but it can be done and more importantly it can be learned.
> 
> ...


This reminded me of when I bought my first house. It needed most of the windows replaced as they were single glazed and the frames were rotting. A salesman came around and measured all the windows up and did a price for me there and then. The price was astronomical and I told him so. He immediately came back with a 40% discount. My jaw hit the floor. I said to him, OK so if I'd not said anything you were prepared to shaft me with that price? He left shortly......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> This reminded me of when I bought my first house. It needed most of the windows replaced as they were single glazed and the frames were rotting. A salesman came around and measured all the windows up and did a price for me there and then. The price was astronomical and I told him so. He immediately came back with a 40% discount. My jaw hit the floor. I said to him, OK so if I'd not said anything you were prepared to shaft me with that price? He left shortly......


Every replacement kitchen in the country has been sold in that manner


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Every replacement *window* in the country has been sold in that manner


FTFY......

.......and it was my introduction into sales shenanigans!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> This reminded me of when I bought my first house. It needed most of the windows replaced as they were single glazed and the frames were rotting. A salesman came around and measured all the windows up and did a price for me there and then. The price was astronomical and I told him so. He immediately came back with a 40% discount. My jaw hit the floor. I said to him, OK so if I'd not said anything you were prepared to shaft me with that price? He left shortly......


amateur. I would have offered 10% off. Then if you insisted 12 off. Not forty. That is pure "if it goes well it goes well".


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Let's face it, buying and selling can be a lot of fun. A few more points on the subject, some of which has previously been stated if in a different manner.

If you plan on selling you need to start working on the buying part of it. Every seller of merchandise is also a buyer of merchandise.

In terms of the watch flipping application here, it comes down to the question of how much time and effort you are willing to spend at each end in order to reduce your overall cost, to possibly get to try a watch for free or even to get paid for doing so. It's a hobby after all. As simple as a quick online search for price comparison, waiting for sales, an online search for a few tips on selling can go a long ways in reducing overall costs, in addition to being a good way to start learning about where the product fits in the marketplace. 

I worked in sales for many years, and while I will say I didn't try to “screw” customers I did steer them in the direction of products that not only provided a suitable product for their needs but one that also provided the most profit for me. Nothing sleazy or unscrupulous about it, that's sales, gents. A salesperson that doesn't do that is not doing their job properly. Don't think that the person or establishment with a good reputation is not looking to get the best return for their money, a fair return, there is no need to blatanly rip someone off. I have also given discounts when I didn't have to, basically at my expense. A face to face transaction is highly personal and professionals are human too.

One thing that bothers me about selling on Ebay is that some potential customers refuse to engage in any kind of discourse, regardless of what you say, their reply is always a $ counter offer. Can't overcome an objection or make significant suggestions when it's all about the money, all you can do is keep promoting your deal. Something you say may strike a chord, and keep trying to steer them towards your sales zone with counter offers.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Counteroffers on bay are often handled by bot.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Counteroffers on bay are often handled by bot.


He meant counteroffers by the buyer not the seller. As in, you send in your offer as a buyer and the seller responds to it with a personal message explaining his rationale, only to get another offer in $$.

I think eBay has a lot of buyers who just don't want to communicate much with sellers because they're avert to negotiating. I am always sending a personal message with any sale I'm doing on eBay once the item is paid for with details on shipping and a few additional words on the product, incl. some tips. Most respond, some don't, they just give you a feedback that says something like 'great communication'.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Speaking personally about sales, my experience has improved immeasurably after reading Start with No by Jim Camp (docvail’s recommendation)

Turned out I had too much emotion in sales situations (and particularly haggling/negotiation)
When it comes down to just numbers, strategy and ensuring a great customer experience it suddenly becomes fun

Made about £500 in 10 mins at a local camera fair - non-stop deals, counter-offers, as all the regular stallholders piled into the newb (me)

I’d recommend it
And I haven’t become sleazy at all


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Speaking personally about sales, my experience has improved immeasurably after reading Start with No by Jim Camp (docvail's recommendation)
> 
> Turned out I had too much emotion in sales situations (and particularly haggling/negotiation)
> When it comes down to just numbers, strategy and ensuring a great customer experience it suddenly becomes fun
> ...


Sleazeball.......

.........:-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MKII again......

......picked out the Oris 65, but changed my mind.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doublethink

seems applicable. Didn't take even a full day, and out comes the bragging about how much profit y'all make from haggling ("salesmanship" or w/e). Could've at least given it a bit of time before jumping from one to the other, eh?

Anyway I'm out of this path of discussion. Seems more efficient to just stick to the cynical view from the get-go.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bit of bitter view, dear friend. Some of us have been in buy/sell business for all of our lives. Its simple.. Buy cheap, sell for profit. 

That does not mean you need to annoy someone for 20$. I never do that. If price is ok, I politely ask is this final and how much is total, with shipping and fees. 

I also answer similar questions daily. If you ask politely, I will give you discount. 

If you are not polite, I Will not. 

Offcourse, in both cases ONLY if I am not in loss. 

That is how it runs. 

I also run retail shop. If I can get 10% off on production price of T-shirt, it is one T-shirt Free on 10 units. And extra profit for me to invest more and.. Well.. To live from it. 

Simple as that. No hard feelings.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doublethink
> 
> seems applicable. Didn't take even a full day, and out comes the bragging about how much profit y'all make from haggling ("salesmanship" or w/e). Could've at least given it a bit of time before jumping from one to the other, eh?
> 
> Anyway I'm out of this path of discussion. Seems more efficient to just stick to the cynical view from the get-go.


Who's that directed at? Tales of profit tend to be with a view to helping others achieve a similar result. Feelgood factor-sure. Bragging? Bit of a stretch there me old China. Really don't get why you are so confrontational about selling and buying habits. Good luck with the cynical approach. One mans meat is another mans poison etc.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

If we treat selling watches as a business then if you were running that business you'd want to make a profit. You're not running a charity are you? So selling watches on here is exactly the same to me, if I sell a watch I'd like to at least break even or even better make a profit. So I don't see anything sleazy about that.....


......I just seem to be poor at making a profit or even breaking even. Part of the problem is that I buy what I like, not what I see as a potential profitable investment. That and selling on ebay eats into profit with their fees and paypal fees. As well there always seems to be (and in most cases rightly so) an expectation that a used watch will have devalued with use, with my buyer hat on I'd go with.

But, and this is the important bit, I'm ok with making a loss; I take it as part and parcel of the "hobby". Still don't enjoy the process of selling though.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> But, and this is the important bit, I'm ok with making a loss; I take it as part and parcel of the "hobby". Still don't enjoy the process of selling though.


A hobby involves added value not taking in losses. You're investing time and effort which usually pay out on the long run. If you become an expert on anything then your knowledge should do you some good. When however we are only talking addiction, you just lose.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> A hobby involves added value not taking in losses. You're investing time and effort which usually pay out on the long run. If you become an expert on anything then your knowledge should do you some good. When however we are only talking addiction, you just lose.


A hobby is something one does in one's leisure time for pleasure, I don't see where added value comes in. Are you confusing what you do with this? I'm not trying to make money here. I've always said that I don't really consider this as a hobby (hence the "" around the word.....) to be honest, I like watches and I'm interested in the history and development, but that's not really a hobby, more of an interest.......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doublethink
> 
> seems applicable. Didn't take even a full day, and out comes the bragging about how much profit y'all make from haggling ("salesmanship" or w/e). Could've at least given it a bit of time before jumping from one to the other, eh?
> 
> Anyway I'm out of this path of discussion. Seems more efficient to just stick to the cynical view from the get-go.


Not so fast my friend.

First, doublethink:
"I didn't try to "screw" customers I did steer them in the direction of products that not only provided a suitable product for their needs but one that also provided the most profit for me."

A fair point.

Let's take a closer look at it and lets see how you fare on the "sleaze" (no insult intended) double edged sword by looking at the buyers side.

When you go to a shop and you find two equally desirable items you want to purchase, one discounted on sale, the other at regular price, you are ready and only need to buy one, do you buy the regular price one so the seller will get his full and fair reward for his labor? Buy both without need, at your expense, out of consideration for the seller? When you find the item you want on sale, do you do the honorable thing and say: "No, no, no, Mr. Seller, I am going to pay you the full regular price. I do not want to cheat you out of the fair and just compensation for your labor that helps supports your family?

It's a fundamental issue of priorities, of intent, do you prioritize your family and yourself over others? Others over yours? It's about due consideration of others while prioritizing your interests, about not ruthlessly taking advantage of others when you can without regards for their well being. I do not defend those who seek to make a buck any way they can, at any cost. We may disagree on where the line of fairness stands, a bit more this way or that way, that's inevitable. The salient point is to know that the intent is to prioritize your interests in a fair and equitable way, not - to take advantage of others. Fairness includes consideration for the other party, it produces two satisfied parties to a transaction, but if we scrutinize every detail someone always gets the better of the other in some respect. A perfectly even exchange is an ideal not grounded in reality. This is the natural order of things, I think you are lumping the extremes with the general honorable way of being. There is always a time for sacrifice, but that is not the normal order of being, or the definition of honorable.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> A hobby is something one does in one's leisure time for pleasure, I don't see where added value comes in. Are you confusing what you do with this? I'm not trying to make money here. I've always said that I don't really consider this as a hobby (hence the "" around the word.....) to be honest, I like watches and I'm interested in the history and development, but that's not really a hobby, more of an interest.......


Here is one definition of hobby: 
"an activity or interest pursued for pleasure or relaxation and not as a main occupation"

Thought you get away with that one. You're right about the hobby, profit and expertise not required, often not sought or desired.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for all of the selling tips being posted! 

While it would be great, a profit is not my goal. My early purchases were much more impulsive and I did not get the best deals. But, if I am not regularly wearing a watch, then getting 80%-90% of my purchases price back is much better than just having it sit in my case. If I look at that loss as a rental fee for my time with that watch, then it doesn't seem too bad.

One watch sold, to a member with great feedback. I will have another one or two posted later this week.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm stuck. I'm too attached to put any of my watches on the chopping block. I'd take one out and snap the pics but couldn't bring myself to post the ad.

So, a little experiment. Enter the watch that many voted the best GADA of all time. The hypothesis is that - if it is as fantastic and fit for all purposes as people say - it will stay on the wrist; my attachment to the other watches will gradually dissolve; and with a little nudge from you lot, I should be able to further whittle down the collection.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> I'm stuck. I'm too attached to put any of my watches on the chopping block. I'd take one out and snap the pics but couldn't bring myself to post the ad.
> 
> So, a little experiment. Enter the watch that many voted the best GADA of all time. The hypothesis is that - if it is as fantastic and fit for all purposes as people say - it will stay on the wrist; my attachment to the other watches will gradually dissolve; and with a little nudge from you lot, I should be able to further whittle down the collection.


Which watch is it? A new purchase for you or one you already own?

You really don't have to whittle down you know. Just stop buying and enjoy what you have.

Only asking so I know whether to sharpen the pitchfork


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> A hobby is something one does in one's leisure time for pleasure, I don't see where added value comes in. Are you confusing what you do with this? I'm not trying to make money here. I've always said that I don't really consider this as a hobby (hence the "" around the word.....) to be honest, I like watches and I'm interested in the history and development, but that's not really a hobby, more of an interest.......


Added value comes in when you delve in deeper in any interest and accumulate knowledge and technical know-how. Your definition of a hobby is too lax, is going to the pub a hobby? taking a stroll? taking the kids to the zoo? I'd say its not. They are all pleasurable activities but not hobbies.

Hobby involves extensive knowledge of a subject, knowledge evokes skill, skill endows some sort of practical/techinical prowess. If you're out fishing and you're really into it then you'll probably become an expert in choosing fishing equipment, others may turn to you for advice, you could organize excursions, etc. If you're collecting stamps you could become an expert in hunting down rare items in charity sales etc, resell them or trade them for other stamps you don't own, etc. If you're a biker, you may start tinkering with your bike, learn to do some useful conversions, help others out, etc.

Compare that to just buying a watch, keeping it until you're tired owning it (after a couple of months), then selling it. That's just consumerism gone wild.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> Hobby involves extensive knowledge of a subject, knowledge evokes skill, skill endows some sort of practical/techinical prowess. If you're out fishing and you're really into it then you'll probably become an expert in choosing fishing equipment, others may turn to you for advice, you could *organize excursions*, etc. If you're collecting stamps you could become an expert in *hunting down rare items in charity sales* etc,* resell them or trade them* for other stamps you don't own, etc.


You do realize that not everything in life is about selling sh** and/or making a quick buck? Putting a profitability requirement onto a hobby is pure nonsense. And it goes against nearly all known definitions of the term "hobby".


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

blackdot said:


> I'm stuck. I'm too attached to put any of my watches on the chopping block. I'd take one out and snap the pics but couldn't bring myself to post the ad.
> 
> So, a little experiment. Enter the watch that many voted the best GADA of all time. The hypothesis is that - if it is as fantastic and fit for all purposes as people say - it will stay on the wrist; my attachment to the other watches will gradually dissolve; and with a little nudge from you lot, I should be able to further whittle down the collection.


Sounds like an excellent solution for a non-existing problem.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> You do realize that not everything in life is about selling sh** and/or making a quick buck? Putting a profitability requirement onto a hobby is pure nonsense.


What you do with your skills is up to you. I've just cracked open a watch, took notice of how the bezel works compared to a similar model with a bezel that wouldn't turn properly, realized that the issue was a wrong crystal fitted and can now have it fixed. Once I fix it I'll let it go. This process is quite enjoyable, provides me with a sense of mastery far above just buying the watch working as it should.

You're very vocal against "selling sh** and/or making a quick buck" but not so in "buying sh** and/or losing a buck". Is considering the latter as ethical and the former as unethical somehow conforting? I know adding up the damage done by reckless buying and subsequent selling can be depressing, but dressing it up and smacking some lipstick on it won't really help.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Which watch is it? A new purchase for you or one you already own?
> 
> You really don't have to whittle down you know. Just stop buying and enjoy what you have.
> 
> Only asking so I know whether to sharpen the pitchfork


Explorer I. Sharpen away.

I do realise that this isn't the WPC (Watch Purging Club). But, I also realise that I have too many. Best outcome - I can identify and trim the fat, cut loose the watches that don't make my core collection. Worst outcome - one more watch. Seems like a good risk/reward profile to me.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Explorer I. Sharpen away.
> 
> I do realise that this isn't the WPC (Watch Purging Club). But, I also realise that I have too many. Best outcome - I can identify and trim the fat, cut loose the watches that don't make my core collection. Worst outcome - one more watch. Seems like a good risk/reward profile to me.


I'm confused. How will owning too many of something be resolved by buying another?


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm confused. How will owning too many of something be resolved by buying another?


Through superseding.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> You do realize that not everything in life is about selling sh** and/or making a quick buck? Putting a profitability requirement onto a hobby is pure nonsense. And it goes against nearly all known definitions of the term "hobby".


Really don't know what your problem is tbh. Do you have a rare allergy to currency? Does it bring you out in hives?

Hobbies cost money, and unless you are Bill Gates then money tends to be a finite resource for most of us. So with that said it's a natural extension to save money where possible. If your hobby involves buying watches as part of it and selling them from time to time then any sane person would try to minimize loss/maximize profit when doing so. I include minimize loss for the snowflakes among us?.

So let's not call it a profitability requirement. Let's rename it a "minimize-the-amount-of-money-you-waste" requirement. Better?

And for the record I have a friend who's hobby is investing - he runs investment clubs, gives free presentations to help people with knowledge, but his whole hobby is about profit.

He even spends his spare time doing competitions with fantasy portfolios and not real money so it's definitely a hobby.

I just think your view is slightly narrow on this topic. I won't try to change your opinion - your mind is obviously closed on the subject, but by the same token please try to understand - you won't change my views either, so preaching that it's pure nonsense will have no effect whatsoever.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Explorer I. Sharpen away.
> 
> I do realise that this isn't the WPC (Watch Purging Club). But, I also realise that I have too many. Best outcome - I can identify and trim the fat, cut loose the watches that don't make my core collection. Worst outcome - one more watch. Seems like a good risk/reward profile to me.


If you must...(and yes it's a great watch)

Then sell first THEN buy it. Cos if you buy it you'll love it and you already said you can't let any others go. No pain no gain.

You know what to do...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Explorer I. Sharpen away.
> 
> I do realise that this isn't the WPC (Watch Purging Club). But, I also realise that I have too many. Best outcome - I can identify and trim the fat, cut loose the watches that don't make my core collection. Worst outcome - one more watch. Seems like a good risk/reward profile to me.


I think that this is a classic example of needing to get away from the influence of WUS. I maybe wrong and you can correct me if I am......

GADA watch? Load of bollocks, just another way of categorising watches and buying something else on the never ending buy/flip cycle. Considering your beautiful collection and how you can't sell any, why not just accept that the number is perfectly OK and enjoy them all?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Added value comes in when you delve in deeper in any interest and accumulate knowledge and technical know-how. Your definition of a hobby is too lax, is going to the pub a hobby? taking a stroll? taking the kids to the zoo? I'd say its not. They are all pleasurable activities but not hobbies.
> 
> Hobby involves extensive knowledge of a subject, knowledge evokes skill, skill endows some sort of practical/techinical prowess. If you're out fishing and you're really into it then you'll probably become an expert in choosing fishing equipment, others may turn to you for advice, you could organize excursions, etc. If you're collecting stamps you could become an expert in hunting down rare items in charity sales etc, resell them or trade them for other stamps you don't own, etc. If you're a biker, you may start tinkering with your bike, learn to do some useful conversions, help others out, etc.
> 
> Compare that to just buying a watch, keeping it until you're tired owning it (after a couple of months), then selling it. That's just consumerism gone wild.


Defining what constitutes a hobby will be like defining what is the affordable price ceiling here in f71, its different for everyone. My wife likes doing watercolour painting, she has minimal knowledge, she doesn't make money from it but she enjoys it and she does it in her leisure time, that's a hobby. I enjoy mountain biking but apart from basic servicing on the bike I don't do anything but ride it, that's a hobby. I like walking in the mountains and that's a hobby as well.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Defining what constitutes a hobby will be like defining what is the affordable price ceiling here in f71, its different for everyone. My wife likes doing watercolour painting, she has minimal knowledge, she doesn't make money from it but she enjoys it and she does it in her leisure time, that's a hobby. I enjoy mountain biking but apart from basic servicing on the bike I don't do anything but ride it, that's a hobby. I like walking in the mountains and that's a hobby as well.....


She would be a sleazeball if she sold them tho 🤣


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> She would be a sleazeball if she sold them tho


Yup, God forbid she became really good with it


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Blackdot, long time no see.

You should get an Explorer I - the older/nicer the better.

The better the more expensive.

The more expensive the more time you need to save up for.

The more time you let it simmer, the more you’ll think about whether you actually need it.

Remember the general public voting in that poll are males with an average 7” wrist size voting for the 39mm Exp I, which is not you. You are also likely more experienced at the WUS game than the average f2 member who voted in that poll so a plain Jane Explorer might not do it for you if it hasn’t done enough yet for you to try ahead of Heuers, Grand Seikos, Omegas, Nomos and other Rolexes. You also have a higher understanding of vintage watches than the average poster there.

Also remember that the 36mm Exp I has the same dial size as a 40mm Submariner.


FWIW the superseding thing has worked for me personally (I only maintain a 2-watch collection now since the last ~2 years with the second spot going in and out every 6 months to give me a change but I could live with 1)- but you have to find a special keeper watch, and you have to be willing to step away for a while. I went from about 12 watches to 4 to 1, with the total collection value remaining about the same.

If you can swing it, get a 1016. That may supersede, but I don’t see a 114270 doing it against the variety you have.

I don’t take my watches into the water so any watch is GADA for me. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> She would be a sleazeball if she sold them tho 🤣


As I'd be the only one buying them does that make me a sleazeball? Especially if I make a lowball offer......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Yup, God forbid she became really good with it


If she makes money from it I'm perfectly happy to call her a sleazeball (......very,very quietly so she wouldn't hear).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> ..........FWIW the superseding thing has worked for me personally (I only maintain a 2-watch collection now since the last ~2 years with the second spot going in and out every 6 months to give me a change but I could live with 1)- *but you have to find a special keeper watch, and you have to be willing to step away for a while.​*I went from about 12 watches to 4 to 1, with the total collection value remaining about the same.


Thats exactly what I've been thinking.......


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

It seems a bit quiet here lately so maybe it's time for me to check in again.

When I joined WPAC, around the beginning of the year, I had sold 10 (cheap) watches, had a Longines on the way and shortly after a Kassaw Aqua Terra homage.
Since then I bought zero watches. With 8 in the watchbox an 3 in the drawer, I always felt I had 3 too many.

That doesn't mean haven't been tempted, by Alpina's, by Stowa's, etc..
But I resisted, thinking that at the end of the year I might get myself a Tag Heuer Carrera Day Date.

Strangely enough it did help to focus on the bigger goal, not to go for the affordables ("it's already one third of the price of the Tag")
But then I started to focus on something bigger, a Speedmaster.

That goal is too difficult to rationalise when there are other expenses such as a mortgage.
So that would mean I'm safe from buying new watches for some years now.

Theoretically, yes. 
But also I'm thinking of selling watches and other valuable goods that don't get much use,
in order to reach an amount close enough to justify a Speedmaster.
A Speedmaster in exchange for unused goods is a free Speedmaster and who can resist that.
So I listed my three remaining chrono's, a Certina, a Tisell and a Tuseno;









They are already in the drawer and the Kassaw's and Casio A168 have taken their place in the watchbox.
In the meantime I'm also selling books, shoes, motorcycle parts an whatever I find in the basement.

A free Speedmaster is good but if it turns out my selling will only amount to a free Tag Heuer Carrera, I'll settle.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blackdot said:


> I'm stuck. I'm too attached to put any of my watches on the chopping block. I'd take one out and snap the pics but couldn't bring myself to post the ad.
> 
> So, a little experiment. Enter the watch that many voted the best GADA of all time. The hypothesis is that - if it is as fantastic and fit for all purposes as people say - it will stay on the wrist; my attachment to the other watches will gradually dissolve; and with a little nudge from you lot, I should be able to further whittle down the collection.


Huh? You're so attached and like the watches you have so much that you can't bring yourself to sell any of them. Apparently, you haven't found any other one out there that you believe will supplant one of the existing one's, therefore - you are going to buy a watch that other people like to see if that does the trick. Interesting hypothesis indeed.

You just want another watch! You just can't contain yourself from buying another watch, can you? Thanks for providing WPAC with another hypothetical reason to buy another watch. Good one for the archives.

Seriously now, buying in the hopes of upgrading in term of a more desirable longer term keeper is a matter of experimenting as you said. Helps to take a long, long time considering which to choose. No rush, seems you enjoy what you have.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Added value comes in when you delve in deeper in any interest and accumulate knowledge and technical know-how. Your definition of a hobby is too lax, is going to the pub a hobby? taking a stroll? taking the kids to the zoo? I'd say its not. They are all pleasurable activities but not hobbies.
> 
> Hobby involves extensive knowledge of a subject, knowledge evokes skill, skill endows some sort of practical/techinical prowess. If you're out fishing and you're really into it then you'll probably become an expert in choosing fishing equipment, others may turn to you for advice, you could organize excursions, etc. If you're collecting stamps you could become an expert in hunting down rare items in charity sales etc, resell them or trade them for other stamps you don't own, etc. If you're a biker, you may start tinkering with your bike, learn to do some useful conversions, help others out, etc.
> 
> Compare that to just buying a watch, keeping it until you're tired owning it (after a couple of months), then selling it. That's just consumerism gone wild.


All the dictionary definitions I've found can be summarized as "an interest or activity engaged in for pleasure or relaxation", as simple as that. Everything you cited plus cost considerations may be an integral part of someone's hobby but are not a part of the definition of what constitutes a hobby. I agree the things you cite are often an integral part of a hobby for those more deeply involved in it, but there are also many who seek no more than simple mindless pleasure and relaxation.

Someone who buys one watch after another without rhyme or reason for pleasure and/or relaxation could be said to have a hobby. You can also make a valid argument that it is consumerism gone wild, point is one does not preclude the other. Two separate issues.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blackdot said:


> Through superseding.


Or what the heck, you just end up with another one in the box. What makes you think superseding is going to work with a new addition when you can't make it work now?


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

WPAC, I humbly come to you in need of help and emotional support, lest I make any purchases I will come to regret. The first step is admitting you have a problem, right?

I have what I would consider to be a respectable collection, that by all rights, I should be satisfied with. My most worn pieces are Tudor BB36, Sinn 356, Bremont Alt-1WT, along with a Seiko SKX009 for beater duty.

For years, I've had the goal of obtaining a Speedmaster Pro and at some distant point in the future, my grail, a GMT Master II.

Currently, I find myself in the position of having the funds on hand to comfortably afford the Speedmaster, but the logical side of my brain says that buying now would be irresponsible until I sort out some aspects of my professional life over the next year or so. My problem is that I tend to buy on impulse, and am very good at rationalizing illogical decisions to myself. I was doing alright in holding off, but tonight I came to within one mouse click of succumbing to instant gratification!

Here are some of the logical arguments I've been trying to reiterate to myself:

-Delaying purchase by a year or so once I reach the professional milestone that will secure my long term financial future will be more satisfying than the guilt I will surely feel if I just buy it now

-While financially comfortable now, I have other financial responsibilities that would need to take priority if I were faced with an unexpected expense

-Buying the Speedy would necessitate selling my Sinn, which I just paid $490 to have serviced

I also have a bad habit of impulse-buying watches in the "affordable" category that I don't necessarily need or wear. So there we have it. Next time I come close to falling off the wagon, I plan to come post on here instead and let you good folks remind me why I should put the credit card away for the time being.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

(double post)


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Geez, guys, am I that transparent?!



Hornet99 said:


> I think that this is a classic example of needing to get away from the influence of WUS. I maybe wrong and you can correct me if I am......
> 
> GADA watch? Load of bollocks, just another way of categorising watches and buying something else on the never ending buy/flip cycle. Considering your beautiful collection and how you can't sell any, why not just accept that the number is perfectly OK and enjoy them all?


Because there is only so much wrist time to go around.

Hornet, you could well be right. But, is GADA the same as other categories? Is it the same as saying, I need a diver, a dress, a chrono, a diver chrono, a dress chrono, and so on?

I vaguely remember threads in which an OP downsized to fewer or even one versatile piece(s) and that gives me hope and a future.



blowfish89 said:


> Blackdot, long time no see.
> 
> You should get an Explorer I - the older/nicer the better.
> 
> ...


Hey! Long time!

12 to 1 + a "guest" spot - I'm very impressed. What's your special keeper? Did you also go the way of sporty Rolex?

I did consider the 1016, but the surging prices - 4x 114270's - put me off. Even if the 1016 were more affordable, it'd be too toolish for work. The list of vintage watches that I love is very, very, very long. But, I've come to learn that I really don't "gotta catch 'em all" am focusing instead on wearability - not the ones that are most beautiful, complicated or historically significant, but the ones that are fit for purpose and get picked often.

_Also remember that the 36mm Exp I has the same dial size as a 40mm Submariner._

You're right, the dial diameter is a wee bit worrying, and now that you put it that way...... But, we aren't in uncharted waters; my Heuers and Nomos have similar proportions. Good thing its case is more elegant than its blocky successor.

Hope you're well, Blowfish.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The thing about "GADA" watch concept is that it's almost meaningless - any watch with 50m WR or more is, for all normal intents and purposes, a "gada" watch. Has it got a sapphire crystal? Boom, GADA through and through. We're not in the times of fragile movements, weak chromed cases and the like. Most watches we look at have (good) sapphire crystals, decently shock-resistant movements, steel cases, reasonable sizes... That's all ya need, anyway.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Eric_M said:


> WPAC, I humbly come to you in need of help and emotional support, lest I make any purchases I will come to regret. The first step is admitting you have a problem, right?
> 
> I have what I would consider to be a respectable collection, that by all rights, I should be satisfied with. My most worn pieces are Tudor BB36, Sinn 356, Bremont Alt-1WT, along with a Seiko SKX009 for beater duty.
> 
> ...


Welcome! You have a nice collection, don't know for how long. One of the main problems here is that regardless of how nice our collections may be, we are in a constant hurry to move on to another purchase without taking sufficient time to enjoy what we have, which makes the collection we have - rather meaningless, certainly less so from the standpoint of being satisfied. As soon as the next one is in the box, its time to start looking for the next one. Exit, Grail, Wow watch, pick your moniker, next.....

All in all it seems waiting about a year would be the correct thing to do. Wear the Sinn that was just serviced, don't let it have been in vain, you'll feel better about it. Another angle to play would be to list the Sinn up for sale to see if you can get a really good price for it, or else hold off. In the event you get a good price, then take some time to get a good deal on the Speedmaster. This will buy you some time, however, given that this will keep you involved and looking at and for watches along with your impulsive nature, you may easily fail.

Put the money away in a rainy day fund, stay away from the hobby except for enjoying what you have. It's as simple as that, and as difficult as it is for many of us. Anything else will increase the chance of additional purchases possibly extending the time to get your grail.

You'll feel better about having made a well considered purchase.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> The thing about "GADA" watch concept is that it's almost meaningless - any watch with 50m WR or more is, for all normal intents and purposes, a "gada" watch. Has it got a sapphire crystal? Boom, GADA through and through. We're not in the times of fragile movements, weak chromed cases and the like. Most watches we look at have (good) sapphire crystals, decently shock-resistant movements, steel cases, reasonable sizes... That's all ya need, anyway.


Exactly.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Hornet, you could well be right. But, is GADA the same as other categories? Is it the same as saying, I need a diver, a dress, a chrono, a diver chrono, a dress chrono, and so on?
> 
> I vaguely remember threads in which an OP downsized to fewer or even one versatile piece(s) and that gives me hope and a future.


It's just another watch and it's an invented category. If practically any watch could be a GADA watch then it can be anything, but it's funny how when people start looking at a GADA the usual suspects all come parading out; they all seem to be three hand plain Janes, it is a watch choice for those that have "grown up"?! b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Eric_M said:


> WPAC, I humbly come to you in need of help and emotional support, lest I make any purchases I will come to regret. The first step is admitting you have a problem, right?
> 
> I have what I would consider to be a respectable collection, that by all rights, I should be satisfied with. My most worn pieces are Tudor BB36, Sinn 356, Bremont Alt-1WT, along with a Seiko SKX009 for beater duty.
> 
> ...


Welcome. Well done for spotting the problem - it sounds like you already have a handle on things with your only sword of Damocles being the threat of an impulse click to get the pro.

You already have a plan of sorts - but you've also said you need your professional work issue to be resolved first. So.... buy the Pro. In a year. The good thing for you is that it's unlikely to be discontinued any time so there is precisely zero rush. Enjoy the wait, savour it, heck make a countdown chart and tick the days off.

In the meantime set up a small direct debit into a savings account for the gmt master. Even if you had the funds for it now you would have to wait years on a waiting list, so you may as well put your name down now and start saving. All in all I think you can avoid the real malaise of WIS, since as you said yourself you have ....

Identified the problem
Identified your goals 
And even got an idea re timeframes.

Good luck


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Geez, guys, am I that transparent?!
> 
> Because there is only so much wrist time to go around.
> 
> ...


The only real GADA would be a watch which has accuracy, a chronograph (better make it a rattrapante) , a gmt function, a perpetual calendar, a moonphase,

My Fortis has most of these. Still sold it. GADA doesn't exist. It's why we have several watches. The good news is you already have the boxes ticked and a beautiful collection in place. A Go Anywhere Do Anything Collection. A GADAC.

GADAC>GADA - you can see this on a Scrabble board


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The only real GADA would be a watch which has accuracy, a chronograph (better make it a rattrapante) , a gmt function, a perpetual calendar, a moonphase,
> 
> My Fortis has most of these. Still sold it. GADA doesn't exist. It's why we have several watches. The good news is you already have the boxes ticked and a beautiful collection in place. A Go Anywhere Do Anything Collection. A GADAC.
> 
> GADAC>GADA - you can see this on a Scrabble board


Again that's your definition of GADA Rusty, I'd say any half decent dive watch is a GADA, so it makes a total nonsense of it. Just another way of making yet another purchase acceptable......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Mhm. IF you interpret a GADA watch as something that needs to have every function available all day every day forever, then of course, you're asking for a watch that has moonphase, tourbillion, chronograph, countdown and countup and gmt bezels, helium valves and screwdown crowns, lume and tritium and beep signals on the hour, solar charging and gps signal and silicon hairspring, a slide rule bezel and a compass bezel and a gmt function and additional time zones...

And that's (imo) not what a 'GADA watch' even means. A GADA watch, imo, is just a watch that you can take with you and do stuff, and it will work well enough at telling time. All the extra bezel-based or chrono-based timing stuff is a speciality requirement, that for GADA purposes can be handled the old fashioned way - look at watch, mentally note time, then note time again when needed and you now know what you need to know. As long as it is provisionally dust-resistant, provisionally shock-resistant, and provisionally moisture resistant and won't fall apart on it's own, it's a GADA. It has worked for most all people for over a hundred years, no need to complicate things now.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Again that's your definition of GADA Rusty, I'd say any half decent dive watch is a GADA, so it makes a total nonsense of it. Just another way of making yet another purchase acceptable......


No - I'm pointing out that her collection already has all the bases covered. So no further purchase required for GADA


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Mhm. IF you interpret a GADA watch as something that needs to have every function available all day every day forever, then of course, you're asking for a watch that has moonphase, tourbillion, chronograph, countdown and countup and gmt bezels, helium valves and screwdown crowns, lume and tritium and beep signals on the hour, solar charging and gps signal and silicon hairspring, a slide rule bezel and a compass bezel and a gmt function and additional time zones...
> 
> And that's (imo) not what a 'GADA watch' even means. A GADA watch, imo, is just a watch that you can take with you and do stuff, and it will work well enough at telling time. All the extra bezel-based or chrono-based timing stuff is a speciality requirement, that for GADA purposes can be handled the old fashioned way - look at watch, mentally note time, then note time again when needed and you now know what you need to know. As long as it is provisionally dust-resistant, provisionally shock-resistant, and provisionally moisture resistant and won't fall apart on it's own, it's a GADA. It has worked for most all people for over a hundred years, no need to complicate things now.


GADAA
Go anywhere do almost anything then


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

GAAAADAAAA

(almost anything anywhere anytime  )


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks for the the inputs and advice, it's definitely helpful to hear the same logical arguments from others that I've been trying to make to myself.

I don't really consider myself a serial flipper, as I generally enjoy the watches I already have. I actually have never sold a piece. That's another one of the traps that tempts me to buy the speedy prematurely: "If I sell W, X, Y, and Z for $x, then I'll only be out of pocket around $500 on this pre-owned Speedy". So far my better sense has prevailed, that I have no idea how long it will take to sell those, or what I'll actually be able to get for them, and I shouldn't count on money that I don't have in hand yet. I think for now, I'll hang on to they freshly serviced Sinn and use the next year or so to get to work on selling the watches that I don't need or wear, saving the money toward the eventual Speedy. One of the watches I will sell is a Nomos Club. I probably should have sold it years ago because I hardly ever wear it, but it's just so beautiful that I haven't been able to bring myself to do it. The others are a Squale, Hamilton, and Victorinox that were all impulse buys that never get worn. Other recent close calls that I've almost bought recently include the Steinhart 500 GMT titanium, Oris Diver 65, Seamaster GMT 50th anniversary, Squale 50 Atmos, Seiko mini Turtle, and I'm sure a couple others that I can't remember...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> No - I'm pointing out that her collection already has all the bases covered. So no further purchase required for GADA


I'd agree!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Eric_M said:


> Thanks for the the inputs and advice, it's definitely helpful to hear the same logical arguments from others that I've been trying to make to myself.
> 
> I don't really consider myself a serial flipper, as I generally enjoy the watches I already have. I actually have never sold a piece. That's another one of the traps that tempts me to buy the speedy prematurely: "If I sell W, X, Y, and Z for $x, then I'll only be out of pocket around $500 on this pre-owned Speedy". So far my better sense has prevailed, that I have no idea how long it will take to sell those, or what I'll actually be able to get for them, and I shouldn't count on money that I don't have in hand yet. I think for now, I'll hang on to they freshly serviced Sinn and use the next year or so to get to work on selling the watches that I don't need or wear, saving the money toward the eventual Speedy. One of the watches I will sell is a Nomos Club. I probably should have sold it years ago because I hardly ever wear it, but it's just so beautiful that I haven't been able to bring myself to do it. The others are a Squale, Hamilton, and Victorinox that were all impulse buys that never get worn. Other recent close calls that I've almost bought recently include the Steinhart 500 GMT titanium, Oris Diver 65, Seamaster GMT 50th anniversary, Squale 50 Atmos, Seiko mini Turtle, and I'm sure a couple others that I can't remember...


Welcome to WPAC Eric! I'd suggest doing absolutely nothing, nada. Keep thinking about the speedmaster, if in a weeks time you're still interested, then leave it another week and just keep on repeating this delaying. One of two things will happen, either you'll get bored of the notion and forget it or it'll become a serious option. If the latter happens then you can start planning it to happen can't you?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Popping back in to say I still haven't bought anything. I think its been almost two years since my last purchase...

Edit: and over 6 months since I last signed in to WUS! Wow...staying away helps curb the desire all right!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Popping back in to say I still haven't bought anything. I think its been almost two years since my last purchase...
> 
> Edit: and over 6 months since I last signed in to WUS! Wow...staying away helps curb the desire all right!


Well done fella, you're our new poster boy........|>


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Yup well done. 

Am looking forward to my weekend off. I notice Hornet couldn't resist posting last Sunday. Gonna make it through this weekend fella?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yup well done.
> 
> Am looking forward to my weekend off. I notice Hornet couldn't resist posting last Sunday. Gonna make it through this weekend fella?


I was wondering when you'd pull me up on that one Rusty! I'll see.........


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Eric_M said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the the inputs and advice, it's definitely helpful to hear the same logical arguments from others that I've been trying to make to myself.
> ...


That's a good plan. While my level of obsession with it has ebbed and flowed over the years and my interest in other watches has come and gone, my mind always comes back to the Speedmaster, so I know that I will get it one day, it just doesn't make sense to do it right now. I did learn something useful when I finally tried one on- the bracelet doesn't look good on my small wrist, so I'd just get the strap version. That's a few hundred saved, right there. For now though, abstinence it is!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Popping back in to say I still haven't bought anything. I think its been almost two years since my last purchase...
> 
> Edit: and over 6 months since I last signed in to WUS! Wow...staying away helps curb the desire all right!


You are an inspiration. Also I have a watch being delivered today


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I was wondering when you'd pull me up on that one Rusty! I'll see.........


I figured 5 days was long enough for you to cleanse your sins, but alas...had to call you out 🤣


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> You are an inspiration. Also I have a watch being delivered today


Have you fallen off the wagon?

Or were you pushed


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Popping back in to say I still haven't bought anything. I think its been almost two years since my last purchase...
> 
> Edit: and over 6 months since I last signed in to WUS! Wow...staying away helps curb the desire all right!


Well done! Congratulations, keep showing the way until a non-addicted desire arises.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> You are an inspiration. Also I have a watch being delivered today


Is that a smiley face I see there for a new purchase? Since you failed to post beforehand for a friendly dissuasion attempt, some of us will be more than happy to accommodate you after the fact, only if you're game. We are in need of practice, I think we are at risk of loosing the art of bashing.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> You are an inspiration. Also I have a watch being delivered today


Nice to see some things never change. You're a miserable excuse for a WPAC'er.

Seriously, where have all the bashers gone? We need some straight up bullies in here to keep you guys with no self control in check.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> No - I'm pointing out that her collection already has all the bases covered. So no further purchase required for GADA


Irrefutable - but I am attempting to consolidate the collection, to cover the same bases with fewer watches. Who knows, maybe I will do a Blowfish and cover them all with this one watch. (Doubt it though!)

Hornet, not all watches are GADA. The rotational exercise reinforced one thing - I reasonably believe that I will gravitate towards a grab and go, something robust yet polished. And if I latch onto the Explorer, it will make flipping the ones that for one reason or another I saw as "must-haves" a much easier and more organic next step.

So far so good - it's a cracking watch on the wrist!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> Is that a smiley face I see there for a new purchase? Since you failed to post beforehand for a friendly dissuasion attempt, some of us will be more than happy to accommodate you after the fact, only if you're game. We are in need of practice, I think we are at risk of loosing the art of bashing.


I haven't been around to see everyone's buying sprees (usually within a handful of weeks after committing to the WPAC club, no less), but I'm sure there's a few who need a good roasting. And I haven't lost my touch, either...its just hard to know how much trash talk a total stranger can handle before you've gone too far and they get their little feelings hurt.

But then being a part of the WPAC thread isn't for the faint of heart...and that's why most fail. Cause they're WEAK!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Here is my current two watch collection - one new and one old (I do have 3-5 cheapos that were gifts I do not wear). The MKII Key West arrived today from e dantes in this thread. The Submariner is a 16800 matte dial from 1983, that I purchased about 3 years ago.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also this was a purely impulsive purchase as I had just sold my Oris. I essentially bought this MKII for the sake of buying a watch without any rational reason against the concept of this thread. I explained it away by the fact that my wife is in Toronto for the next few months and I would use the GMT. And also my birthday is next month


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I haven't been around to see everyone's buying sprees (usually within a handful of weeks after committing to the WPAC club, no less), but I'm sure there's a few who need a good roasting. And I haven't lost my touch, either...its just hard to know how much trash talk a total stranger can handle before you've gone too far and they get their little feelings hurt.
> 
> But then being a part of the WPAC thread isn't for the faint of heart...and that's why most fail. Cause they're WEAK!


Things have changed. This is a kinder, gentler WPAC were my satirical talent is no longer appreciated, Uncle Ard drops in from time to time to a not so pleasant welcome either and sinner is mostly away busy with his shop. Lately there's more watch appreciation, what should I sell and what should I buy type of thing like enjoy your new rule violator.

I am much better than last year but certainly in need of bashing. To be honest I gave up on abstinence to concentrate on purchase control which is the only chance an active WIS enthusiast has to stay sane and of sober mind, though not within the rules.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> Here is my current two watch collection - one new and one old (I do have 3-5 cheapos that were gifts I do not wear). The MKII Key West arrived today from e dantes in this thread. The Submariner is a 16800 matte dial from 1983, that I purchased about 3 years ago.


Alright, good for you. You pass with the one exception. Enjoy your new watch!........... and not one more.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Eric_M said:


> That's a good plan. While my level of obsession with it has ebbed and flowed over the years and my interest in other watches has come and gone, my mind always comes back to the Speedmaster, so I know that I will get it one day, it just doesn't make sense to do it right now. I did learn something useful when I finally tried one on- the bracelet doesn't look good on my small wrist, so I'd just get the strap version. That's a few hundred saved, right there. For now though, abstinence it is!


I was going to ask if you had tried it on. What was it that made the bracelet not look good? I'd make sure that a strap version will work for you as well.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Nice to see some things never change. You're a miserable excuse for a WPAC'er.
> 
> Seriously, where have all the bashers gone? We need some straight up bullies in here to keep you guys with no self control in check.


Well, sinner is still around, but we call him the aggressive Eastern European guy now, straight up bullying is allowed.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Irrefutable - but I am attempting to consolidate the collection, to cover the same bases with fewer watches. Who knows, maybe I will do a Blowfish and cover them all with this one watch. (Doubt it though!)
> 
> Hornet, not all watches are GADA. The rotational exercise reinforced one thing - I reasonably believe that I will gravitate towards a grab and go, something robust yet polished. And if I latch onto the Explorer, it will make flipping the ones that for one reason or another I saw as "must-haves" a much easier and more organic next step.
> 
> So far so good - it's a cracking watch on the wrist!


Didn't realise you'd bought the explorer already....... :roll:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Here is my current two watch collection - one new and one old (I do have 3-5 cheapos that were gifts I do not wear). The MKII Key West arrived today from e dantes in this thread. The Submariner is a 16800 matte dial from 1983, that I purchased about 3 years ago.


What do you think of the MKII then?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Alright, good for you. You pass with the one exception. Enjoy your new watch!........... and not one more.


Thanks and yes, I will not buy any other watches this year. All the extra money is now going to the vacation fund.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> Things have changed. This is a kinder, gentler WPAC were my satirical talent is no longer appreciated, Uncle Ard drops in from time to time to a not so pleasant welcome either and sinner is mostly away busy with his shop. Lately there's more watch appreciation, what should I sell and what should I buy type of thing like enjoy your new rule violator.
> 
> I am much better than last year but certainly in need of bashing. To be honest I gave up on abstinence to concentrate on purchase control which is the only chance an active WIS enthusiast has to stay sane and of sober mind, though not within the rules.


That's unfortunate...about the bashing not being invited or as appreciated. Oh well.

PetWatch, if you want to try abstinence again, just log out of WUS and stay away. I'm telling you, it works. Within a week or two you won't think about watches NEAR as much and within a month or two, you'll think you were silly to spend so much of your free time on such a thing. Being away for 6 months at a time is refreshing. I used to switch watches every day, sometimes I'd change watches multiple times a day. Sometimes I'd wear a watch on each wrist to "wind it up" for the next day. My wife put up with the craziness, but I don't know how.

Now I'll wear a watch for a week or two at a time and not even think about it. I switch to a beater for yard work or working on the cars, but that's not often. I have a core collection of 6, with two cheap beaters that were less than 25 bucks (total of 8). And honestly, I'm thinking I should sell a couple. It's very peaceful being so content with one's collection. Chasing all these trinkets will drive a man crazy and mix up the financial priorities if you aren't careful...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> That's unfortunate...about the bashing not being invited or as appreciated. Oh well.
> 
> PetWatch, if you want to try abstinence again, just log out of WUS and stay away. I'm telling you, it works. Within a week or two you won't think about watches NEAR as much and within a month or two, you'll think you were silly to spend so much of your free time on such a thing. Being away for 6 months at a time is refreshing. I used to switch watches every day, sometimes I'd change watches multiple times a day. Sometimes I'd wear a watch on each wrist to "wind it up" for the next day. My wife put up with the craziness, but I don't know how.
> 
> Now I'll wear a watch for a week or two at a time and not even think about it. I switch to a beater for yard work or working on the cars, but that's not often. I have a core collection of 6, with two cheap beaters that were less than 25 bucks (total of 8). And honestly, I'm thinking I should sell a couple. It's very peaceful being so content with one's collection. Chasing all these trinkets will drive a man crazy and mix up the financial priorities if you aren't careful...


Very wise words my friend......

And regarding the bashing we did have some sensitive souls that didn't quite get Sinner or Uncle Ard. I think we should bring it back.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, sinner is still around, but we call him the aggressive Eastern European guy now, straight up bullying is allowed.......


Did someone call me?

Btw I need some assistance from US based WPAC bros. About a sale of one of my "merch"


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Did someone call me?
> 
> Btw I need some assistance from US based WPAC bros. About a sale of one of my "merch"


Yes, we're reconsidering the current status of bashing and whether to return to the original intent of no holds barred bashing.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Fine by me.

So... Any 'Muricans ready to step in for agressive Croatian guy


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes, we're reconsidering the current status of bashing and whether to return to the original intent of no holds barred bashing.


"WPAC - Where we rip the rug out from under you, wrap you up in it, pour gasoline on it and set you ablaze. Then we beat you to put out the flames!"

Too much?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Double tap...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Fine by me.
> 
> So... Any 'Muricans ready to step in for agressive Croatian guy


I think that you have a volunteer......



sirgilbert357 said:


> "WPAC - Where we rip the rug out from under you, wrap you up in it, pour gasoline on it and set you ablaze. Then we beat you to put out the flames!"
> 
> Too much?


I think that it is too subtle......


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> I was going to ask if you had tried it on. What was it that made the bracelet not look good? I'd make sure that a strap version will work for you as well.....


While the watch itself is a little large for my current tastes, to my eye it looks and feels good on the strap, and it's not too large for a design that I love and a true icon of the watch world. The lugs themselves do not overhang the edges of my flat 6.5 inch wrist, but the end links extend the L2L by a couple millimeters to the point where the bracelet folds back on itself rather than following the curve of my wrist. As nice as the bracelet is, I would only ever wear it on a strap or a NATO. Resale value is of no concern to me, as this watch would be a keeper for life. For contrast, here's a picture of the Sinn that this watch would be a direct replacement for. As much as I love the Sinn, I'd have no problem letting it go for the Speedy, even if I didn't need the money, since I bought it in 2012 to scratch the itch for some of the Speedy's design cues back when I could not actually afford one. It's been a great watch, and I've never felt like I "settled", but to have both would be redundant and I do not need the expense of three mechanical chronos to care for.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

If your better half ever says your collection of watches has gotten out of hand, the she's probably right, however you can always direct her to this to show that you really are quite in control if you want......

TimeZone : Public Forum Archive » Scan day: Please join my 10k posts celebration with my SOTC (modem warning)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> Did someone call me?
> 
> Btw I need some assistance from US based WPAC bros. About a sale of one of my "merch"


Bump.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Well







I'll get me coat


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Did someone call me?
> 
> Btw I need some assistance from US based WPAC bros. About a sale of one of my "merch"


Watcha got Sinner?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Watcha got Sinner?


Potential buyer in that does not use PayPal. Not a big amount of $. It would be transfered to a WPAC volunteer account, and then PayPaled F&F to me so I can close the deal.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> Potential buyer in that does not use PayPal. Not a big amount of $. It would be transfered to a WPAC volunteer account, and then PayPaled F&F to me so I can close the deal.


Zelle? There's others too...something's got to give. If they want to buy your watch, they should pay with the method you specify...seems sketchy to have them send it to a third party. Might as well have them wire you the money directly. Same deal, just cut out the middle man. The buyer should be willing to do that over involving another member...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Potential buyer in that does not use PayPal. Not a big amount of $. It would be transfered to a WPAC volunteer account, and then PayPaled F&F to me so I can close the deal.


How would he transfer it to me?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we have a first candidate for bashing, have at it boys.........


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, we have a first candidate for bashing, have at it boys.........


I don't think gold and silver/stainless steel are ever a good match. It's not the worst match in the world, but gold and black are great, and gold and green work, but gold and silver are just not quite there. Green and silver is also bad, so this watch has two strikes against it, as far as I'm concerned, just in the colors.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sirgilbert357 said:


> That's unfortunate...about the bashing not being invited or as appreciated. Oh well.
> 
> PetWatch, if you want to try abstinence again, just log out of WUS and stay away. I'm telling you, it works. Within a week or two you won't think about watches NEAR as much and within a month or two, you'll think you were silly to spend so much of your free time on such a thing. Being away for 6 months at a time is refreshing. I used to switch watches every day, sometimes I'd change watches multiple times a day. Sometimes I'd wear a watch on each wrist to "wind it up" for the next day. My wife put up with the craziness, but I don't know how.
> 
> Now I'll wear a watch for a week or two at a time and not even think about it. I switch to a beater for yard work or working on the cars, but that's not often. I have a core collection of 6, with two cheap beaters that were less than 25 bucks (total of 8). And honestly, I'm thinking I should sell a couple. It's very peaceful being so content with one's collection. Chasing all these trinkets will drive a man crazy and mix up the financial priorities if you aren't careful...


Thank you for those words of wisdom. I am just here for the time being to enjoy the hobby in moderation. I do want to cut further back on the time I spend on this hobby until the day I follow your steps back to where I came from. The worst is over.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Very wise words my friend......
> 
> And regarding the bashing we did have some sensitive souls that didn't quite get Sinner or Uncle Ard. I think we should bring it back.......


Not to mention that I have been accused, by someone who shall remain unnamed, of bitterness, immaturity and drunkenness. LOL It's alright, biting in you face satire is certainly not for everyone. No point in going back, onward we go. I will tone things down a bit, including sarcasm, in your face confrontational style and reality checking, but if you think this means that I will not rile you guys up a bit on occasion, you'd be sorely mistaken.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be another early out of season snowstorm Rusty, those snowflakes just keep falling on your wrist. Not even a quick decent profit could keep it away eh? Nice classic style, lovely color combo as far as I'm concerned, but just like real snowflakes, if you want to see much of a difference between them - bust out the microscope. Talk to Hornet, he used to suffer from Clone's disease. On the other hand, if you just keep shoveling snow in the box eventually you'll have a flaky Winter Wonderland.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I don't think gold and silver/stainless steel are ever a good match. It's not the worst match in the world, but gold and black are great, and gold and green work, but gold and silver are just not quite there. Green and silver is also bad, so this watch has two strikes against it, as far as I'm concerned, just in the colors.
> 
> Doc Savage


I'll second that. I'm a bit annoyed at the Zimbe Shogun for having gilt hands paired with a standard silver crown. Whereas the golden Ghost and the vintage Citizen diver had all matching details in place. The Citizen even has golden numbers on the bezel insert.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Also, here's a very important point I need to make. Read on.

Was out at a theatrical play and two young and neatly dressed females noticed my watch and agreed that it was 'very beautiful'.










.

.

.

.

Actually, there's no point to be made, I just wanted to gloat, sorry about that.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> What do you think of the MKII then?


Everything about it is excellent, I will write a review after wearing it for a few weeks - the only complaint I have right now is that the GMT hand is misaligned but I will either fix it or live with it.

The gilt on the dial is super well done and the bezel is 48 clicks which is great. Keeping nearly perfect time after a day as well and I love the bevels on the case reminiscent of somewhere between a vintage Sub and a modern Black Bay.

I think prefer the black dial version overall for a one-watch solution but I went with the white dial as I already have a black dial watch and wanted some change in the second spot.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Also, here's a very important point I need to make. Read on.
> 
> Was out at a theatrical play and two young and neatly dressed females noticed my watch and agreed that it was 'very beautiful'.
> 
> ...


 Nicely done!

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Not to mention that I have been accused, by someone who shall remain unnamed, of bitterness, immaturity and drunkenness. LOL It's alright, biting in you face satire is certainly not for everyone. No point in going back, onward we go. I will tone things down a bit, including sarcasm, in your face confrontational style and reality checking, but if you think this means that I will not rile you guys up a bit on occasion, you'd be sorely mistaken.


And there is a massive difference between giving a watch some critical comments and directly at the owner of said watch........;-)

.......it also needs to be funny being honest the thing you posted about Tudor owners wasn't funny


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Everything about it is excellent, I will write a review after wearing it for a few weeks - the only complaint I have right now is that the GMT hand is misaligned but I will either fix it or live with it.
> 
> The gilt on the dial is super well done and the bezel is 48 clicks which is great. Keeping nearly perfect time after a day as well and I love the bevels on the case reminiscent of somewhere between a vintage Sub and a modern Black Bay.
> 
> I think prefer the black dial version overall for a one-watch solution but I went with the white dial as I already have a black dial watch and wanted some change in the second spot.


Thanks, was curious as I've got one as well and I'm very impressed with it. I think its my perfect watch.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Didn't realise you'd bought the explorer already....... :roll:


Sorry to have disappointed.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Sorry to have disappointed.


I think that we need a photo for bashing purposes please......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Still loving the MKII key west......

......yes, yes it's a Rolex homage/copy/ripoff (delete as appropriate to your POV), but it is perfect for me and makes me smile.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Still loving the MKII key west......
> 
> ......yes, yes it's a Rolex homage/copy/ripoff (delete as appropriate to your POV), but it is perfect for me and makes me smile.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Hornet. The leather jacket is a perfect match, too.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> And there is a massive difference between giving a watch some critical comments and directly at the owner of said watch........;-)
> 
> .......it also needs to be funny being honest the thing you posted about Tudor owners wasn't funny


Precisely my point, satire offends as often and as much or more than it entertains, not everyone's cup of tea, hence.........


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Still loving the MKII key west......
> 
> ......yes, yes it's a Rolex homage/copy/ripoff (delete as appropriate to your POV), but it is perfect for me and makes me smile.
> 
> ...


Just think what a Rolex would do to you. :-d


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok, WPAC, I need a special kind of bashing today. 

I just found out from my mother's trust attorney that I will be seeing a lot more money from her estate than I expected. I figured I would get about 10,000 USD, which I would probably use on a vacation for the family next year. However, it turns out that it will be six figures. I don't have any debt to pay off, so this would all just be frivolous spending money, and I'm suddenly getting very silly watch purchase ideas in my head.


Doc Savage


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, WPAC, I need a special kind of bashing today.
> 
> I just found out from my mother's trust attorney that I will be seeing a lot more money from her estate than I expected. I figured I would get about 10,000 USD, which I would probably use on a vacation for the family next year. However, it turns out that it will be six figures. I don't have any debt to pay off, so this would all just be frivolous spending money, and I'm suddenly getting very silly watch purchase ideas in my head.
> 
> Doc Savage


Can I suggest a sportscar as a nice alternative?

But first explain the silly watch purchase ideas.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Precisely my point, satire offends as often and as much or more than it entertains, not everyone's cup of tea, hence.........


.......or it just wasn't funny. ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Just think what a Rolex would do to you. :-d


Can't imagine it would do a lot more than the MKII does. As well if it was an original pan am GMT then I'd never be wearing it because of the value.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, WPAC, I need a special kind of bashing today.
> 
> I just found out from my mother's trust attorney that I will be seeing a lot more money from her estate than I expected. I figured I would get about 10,000 USD, which I would probably use on a vacation for the family next year. However, it turns out that it will be six figures. I don't have any debt to pay off, so this would all just be frivolous spending money, and I'm suddenly getting very silly watch purchase ideas in my head.
> 
> Doc Savage


Wow, that's great news for you.

......I'm not sure about your personal status (married, kids, etc), but I'd take a long time and think about what you do with the money. But heck if you've not got debts then splash on a holiday, sports car, new blow up doll, haircut or maybe even a watch. But put a big chunk aside for those rainy days.

And if you are seriously thinking of splurging on a watch, what would it be? Pictures for bashing purposes please.

You could get us all WPAC t-shirts? :-d


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Wow, that's great news for you.
> 
> ......I'm not sure about your personal status (married, kids, etc), but I'd take a long time and think about what you do with the money. But heck if you've not got debts then splash on a holiday, sports car, *new blow up doll*, haircut or maybe even a watch.


lol



Hornet99 said:


> You could get us all WPAC t-shirts? :-d


I'll second the WPAC t-shirts


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> lol
> 
> I'll second the WPAC t-shirts


You can only have a t-shirt if you have done the whole year without buying a watch......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, WPAC, I need a special kind of bashing today.
> 
> I just found out from my mother's trust attorney that I will be seeing a lot more money from her estate than I expected. I figured I would get about 10,000 USD, which I would probably use on a vacation for the family next year. However, it turns out that it will be six figures. I don't have any debt to pay off, so this would all just be* frivolous spending money, and I'm suddenly getting very silly watch purchase ideas in my head.
> 
> ...


A very nice Invicta would fit the bill just right. Pay full price.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> You can only have a t-shirt if you have done the whole year without buying a watch......


That wouldn't change anything.

0 x ? = 0


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

What do you all think about the Apple watch?

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/apple-watch-series-4/

......disclaimer: I've no intention of getting one before someone takes this as an opening to bash!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You can only have a t-shirt if you have done the whole year without buying a watch......


I'm still on my one exception Hornet. I'll PM him my mailing address


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What do you all think about the Apple watch?
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/apple-watch-series-4/
> 
> ......disclaimer: I've no intention of getting one before someone takes this as an opening to bash!


Its butt ugly. Reminds me of some whacky eighties quartzes.

Also, don't trust the cloud with my intimate biometrics. If I was over the hill though I probably would.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Its butt ugly. Reminds me of some whacky eighties quartzes.
> 
> Also, don't trust the cloud with my intimate biometrics. If I *was'nt *over the hill though I probably would.


Corrected for you.

Saw one of my nieces and her boyfriend sporting a matching pair and saw some of the nifty things you can do with it. Style looks passe to me so I showed them one of the fancy Citizens I was wearing and asked what they thought. They replied, cool, but basically no thanks.

In a way that's good, no danger of horology gone wild, then again every year or two they come out with one of these new gizmos that they just got to have, like cell phone mania.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Its butt ugly. Reminds me of some whacky eighties quartzes.
> 
> Also, don't trust the cloud with my intimate biometrics. If I was over the hill though I probably would.


Quite like the idea of the ECG feature.......

......apart from that nada.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Everything about it is excellent, I will write a review after wearing it for a few weeks - the only complaint I have right now is that the GMT hand is misaligned but I will either fix it or live with it.
> 
> The gilt on the dial is super well done and the bezel is 48 clicks which is great. Keeping nearly perfect time after a day as well and I love the bevels on the case reminiscent of somewhere between a vintage Sub and a modern Black Bay.
> 
> I think prefer the black dial version overall for a one-watch solution but I went with the white dial as I already have a black dial watch and wanted some change in the second spot.


I got the alignment fixed by my local trusted watchmaker and now everything is perfect with the watch


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> lol
> 
> I'll second the WPAC t-shirts


LOL I like it!

I'm looking at getting a couple of Omegas, instead of just the one that is in my previously set up 2:1 swap. Also a couple of JLCs and even a Sea Dweller. Crazy, right?

Doc Savage


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> What do you all think about the Apple watch?
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/apple-watch-series-4/
> 
> ......disclaimer: I've no intention of getting one before someone takes this as an opening to bash!


It's a neat design, always had been. The case, lug system, crown position/style, caseback - all that works nicely and looks like nothing else. In terms of looks, no other digital watch even comes close.

I.. will not get an apple watch. Probably not ever in the next decade(s). I don't use an iPhone nor an iPad or Mac - so I'm simply not into the Apple software system. If I were, I bet the apple watch would suddenly become very appealing due to working with a lot of the stuff I would be using already. But I'm not, so it isn't.

That said. For an Apple phone user, the apple watch is probably a better "one watch" / "gada" / etc. solution than anything mentioned on f71 or f2.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Speaking as an Apple user, the *last* thing I want is an Apple watch

Shaking my wrist to notify me, offering all sorts of Dick Tracy superpowers

No thanks
I got into mechanical watches to opt out of bleeping, over complex tech










If I want any of that, I can reach in my pocket
My wrist is an oasis of calm


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> It's a neat design, always had been. The case, lug system, crown position/style, caseback - all that works nicely and looks like nothing else. In terms of looks, no other digital watch even comes close.
> 
> I.. will not get an apple watch. Probably not ever in the next decade(s). I don't use an iPhone nor an iPad or Mac - so I'm simply not into the Apple software system. If I were, I bet the apple watch would suddenly become very appealing due to working with a lot of the stuff I would be using already. But I'm not, so it isn't.
> 
> That said. For an Apple phone user, the apple watch is probably a better "one watch" / "gada" / etc. solution than anything mentioned on f71 or f2.


With only 50m WR it's not exactly go anywhere do anything (and it'll run out of charge).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> LOL I like it!
> 
> I'm looking at getting a couple of Omegas, instead of just the one that is in my previously set up 2:1 swap. Also a couple of JLCs and even a Sea Dweller. Crazy, right?
> 
> Doc Savage


Yep utterly crazy.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sunday morning watching hockey practice.....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> LOL I like it!
> 
> I'm looking at getting a couple of Omegas, instead of just the one that is in my previously set up 2:1 swap. Also a couple of JLCs and even a Sea Dweller. Crazy, right?
> 
> Doc Savage


You're experiencing what all lottery ticket winners experience, and what usually ends in total bankruptcy.

I'd recommend setting aside a hefty percentage of what you got for your 401k, a percentage for charity and a percentage for fun. Maybe a single special watch to commemorate the event as if it was handed down to you by the deceased. But it's your money now so you needn't pay much attention to what we're saying. Except for the WPAC t-shirt. I want one bad


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You're experiencing what all lottery ticket winners experience, and what usually ends in total bankruptcy.
> 
> I'd recommend setting aside a hefty percentage of what you got for your 401k, a percentage for charity and a percentage for fun. Maybe a single special watch to commemorate the event as if it was handed down to you by the deceased. But it's your money now so you needn't pay much attention to what we're saying. Except for the WPAC t-shirt. I want one bad


I agree, if you buy a bunch of watches in spending spree it's very likely that you will regret it. One very carefully chosen watch to mark this would be better, it'll make you think carefully about it.....


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> You're experiencing what all lottery ticket winners experience, and what usually ends in total bankruptcy.
> 
> I'd recommend setting aside a hefty percentage of what you got for your 401k, a percentage for charity and a percentage for fun. Maybe a single special watch to commemorate the event as if it was handed down to you by the deceased. But it's your money now so you needn't pay much attention to what we're saying. Except for the WPAC t-shirt. I want one bad





Hornet99 said:


> I agree, if you buy a bunch of watches in spending spree it's very likely that you will regret it. One very carefully chosen watch to mark this would be better, it'll make you think carefully about it.....


Thanks fellas. You're right. Fortunately, the feeling has mostly passed.

I'm thinking a single watch to commemorate this is a good idea. The front runner is a black Pelagos titanium, the newer version with the in-house movement. I've been missing not having a titanium watch, and I would sell the Nacken Modern Black if I bought the Tudor. I feel pretty good about this, but feel free to bash away.









Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan Doc, since you're enjoying the Nacken.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, WPAC, I need a special kind of bashing today.
> 
> I just found out from my mother's trust attorney that I will be seeing a lot more money from her estate than I expected. I figured I would get about 10,000 USD, which I would probably use on a vacation for the family next year. However, it turns out that it will be six figures. I don't have any debt to pay off, so this would all just be frivolous spending money, and I'm suddenly getting very silly watch purchase ideas in my head.
> 
> Doc Savage


I would be ok with Invicta, thank you.

With engraving "been bashing in WPAC for a year and all I got is this watch"

Get yourself a real estate. Buy a flat somewhere on seaside. And solve the issue of vacation..


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> I would be ok with Invicta, thank you.
> 
> With engraving "been bashing in WPAC for a year and all I got is this watch"


Thanks for the thought, Sinner 

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Srsly. Perhaps it is local European thing but we dont trust anything that has not got 4 walls and roof. Get a real estate.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks fellas. You're right. Fortunately, the feeling has mostly passed.
> 
> I'm thinking a single watch to commemorate this is a good idea. The front runner is a black Pelagos titanium, the newer version with the in-house movement. I've been missing not having a titanium watch, and I would sell the Nacken Modern Black if I bought the Tudor. I feel pretty good about this, but feel free to bash away.
> 
> ...


Hard to bash this one as it will likely be my next purchase.

I will probably try to find a nice used example of the older, ETA version instead of the recent in-house, wall of text version.

I also think the advice of one special watch to mark the occasion makes a lot of sense. It's easy to go crazy when a windfall of that kind of money falls into your lap.

Sinner's advice of buying a piece of property is also very smart.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks fellas. You're right. Fortunately, the feeling has mostly passed.
> 
> I'm thinking a single watch to commemorate this is a good idea. The front runner is a black Pelagos titanium, the newer version with the in-house movement. I've been missing not having a titanium watch, and I would sell the Nacken Modern Black if I bought the Tudor. I feel pretty good about this, but feel free to bash away.
> 
> ...


Hard to bash this one as it will likely be my next purchase.

I will probably try to find a nice used example of the older, ETA version instead of the recent in-house, wall of text version.

I also think the advice of one special watch to mark the occasion makes a lot of sense. It's easy to go crazy when a windfall of that kind of money falls into your lap.

Sinner's advice of buying a piece of property is also very smart.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

OhDark30 said:


> Speaking as an Apple user, the *last* thing I want is an Apple watch
> 
> Shaking my wrist to notify me, offering all sorts of Dick Tracy superpowers
> 
> ...


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks fellas. You're right. Fortunately, the feeling has mostly passed.
> 
> I'm thinking a single watch to commemorate this is a good idea. The front runner is a black Pelagos titanium, the newer version with the in-house movement. I've been missing not having a titanium watch, and I would sell the Nacken Modern Black if I bought the Tudor. I feel pretty good about this, but feel free to bash away.
> 
> ...


Nothing bad to say about this one, it's a modern classic and a real evolution of the automatic diver.

I'll echo what others have said, sock away most of the cash for a rainy day and but one single cool watch as a treat for yourself.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks fellas. You're right. Fortunately, the feeling has mostly passed.
> 
> I'm thinking a single watch to commemorate this is a good idea. The front runner is a black Pelagos titanium, the newer version with the in-house movement. I've been missing not having a titanium watch, and I would sell the Nacken Modern Black if I bought the Tudor. I feel pretty good about this, but feel free to bash away.
> 
> ...


I'd keep the Näcken and do what Sinner says, invest in property, especially if its a holiday home.......

.......thing is that in the end its your choice, but whatever you do take your time in making a decision.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I would use it for vacation money, and yes, get one watch. I prefer the black bay over the pelagos for better wearability. Black bay GMT would be a great option to consider.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I will probably try to find a nice used example of the older, ETA version instead of the recent in-house, wall of text version.


Never gets old


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm going to interrupt this gathering of weak kneed sniveling sissy's to say a few words of logic. Of course most will not be able to understand me because I've already inferred that I intend logic here.

I started following this thread in its original pages I don't know who long ago, I clicked on it because I thought OMG, someone has woke up. In the years since then I've tried to get through to you codependent weaklings ever since the thread started but all one would have to do is to read through just a hand full of pages to see that this should be called the buyers club. 

You try to excuse one another, you justify what is irrational behavior by stroking one another's egos and by complimenting on someone buying only one more as opposed to three. 

Some have taken umbrage to my attempts to get you to man up and I take that as a compliment. I've posted today as a reminder to you that there are still men in this world who define themselves through action and not with some new trinket to show and tell on the internet.

Suck it up babies and stop throwing more money on things no one except some other addict will even notice. Get out and do something exciting with your life and maybe people will speak highly of you when you're gone from this life. What might they say now? How bout, "boy he really loved to buy watches", I could barf just after a few pages of this drivel. You may call it bashing, call it whatever you want but where I grew up they had a saying for those offended by another's criticism, If the shoe fits wear it. BTW: I'm still wearing the same watch I put on in March and it doesn't match my shoes or shirt.

That's all for today, you can return to ohhing and ahhing over someones new watch ideas now.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Never gets old
> View attachment 13483065


I know, right? WTF were they thinking? They have this great design that is going gangbusters for them. Then they come up with a kick ass in-house movement, arguably better even than some Rolex movements, for the watch. And then they write a novel on the dial.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ard said:


> I'm going to interrupt this gathering of weak kneed sniveling sissy's to say a few words of logic. Of course most will not be able to understand me because I've already inferred that I intend logic here.
> 
> I started following this thread in its original pages I don't know who long ago, I clicked on it because I thought OMG, someone has woke up. In the years since then I've tried to get through to you codependent weaklings ever since the thread started but all one would have to do is to read through just a hand full of pages to see that this should be called the buyers club.
> 
> ...


I feel like I'm back in infantry basic training, getting yelled at by my Drill Sergeant 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> I'm going to interrupt this gathering of weak kneed sniveling sissy's to say a few words of logic. Of course most will not be able to understand me because I've already inferred that I intend logic here.
> 
> I started following this thread in its original pages I don't know who long ago, I clicked on it because I thought OMG, someone has woke up. In the years since then I've tried to get through to you codependent weaklings ever since the thread started but all one would have to do is to read through just a hand full of pages to see that this should be called the buyers club.
> 
> ...


Uncle Ard! As always a good healthy dose of reality..........


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ok, WPAC, I need a special kind of bashing today.
> 
> I just found out from my mother's trust attorney that I will be seeing a lot more money from her estate than I expected. I figured I would get about 10,000 USD, which I would probably use on a vacation for the family next year. However, it turns out that it will be six figures. I don't have any debt to pay off, so this would all just be frivolous spending money, and I'm suddenly getting very silly watch purchase ideas in my head.
> 
> Doc Savage


OOOORRR, you could dump a hefty chunk of it into retirement accounts and only spend the original 10k you THOUGHT you were getting...

Edit: ah, I replied before I read farther on and see you've gotten other wise council (although I disagree with real estate for the most part unless it somehow pays dividends) and you've decided not to act hastily...good for you man.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ard said:


> I'm going to interrupt this gathering of weak kneed sniveling sissy's to say a few words of logic. Of course most will not be able to understand me because I've already inferred that I intend logic here.
> 
> I started following this thread in its original pages I don't know who long ago, I clicked on it because I thought OMG, someone has woke up. In the years since then I've tried to get through to you codependent weaklings ever since the thread started but all one would have to do is to read through just a hand full of pages to see that this should be called the buyers club.
> 
> ...


THAT is what I call a breath of fresh air. Amen and amen, Ard. I haven't bought anything in two years. I still cant believe the shenannigans that go on in this thread. The road to hell is paved with good intentions and all that...

Hopefully these "men" take their wedding vows to their blushing brides more seriously than their vow to abstain from purchasing another watch. And yeah, I realize not all of you are married and some of you may not even be men...blah blah blah...don't change the subject!!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Never gets old
> View attachment 13483065


Alternate title: In Search of an Identity, A Long Story.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Alternate title: In Search of an Identity, A Long Story.


Hadn't thought of that. They do look somewhat desperate to show its a separate brand, not a cheap Rolex.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Weekend 2 away from wpac. Another weekend of fun .

Re the inheritance - one watch - a good one. Keep the rest or use for family assets of some kind.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Hard to bash this one as it will likely be my next purchase.
> 
> I will probably try to find a nice used example of the older, ETA version instead of the recent in-house, wall of text version.
> 
> ...


Buy a rental property and use the rental income to fund your watch habit. Or, if you don't want to worry about being a landlord, look at an S&P 500 index fund or something.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hadn't thought of that. They do look somewhat desperate to show its a separate brand, not a cheap Rolex.


If releasing a Pepsi gmt based on an old Rolex model is that, then yeah 🤣


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Eric_M said:


> Buy a rental property and use the rental income to fund your watch habit. Or, if you don't want to worry about being a landlord, look at an S&P 500 index fund or something.


Are you a financial adviser? If not then specific suggestions are not prudent sir.

And yes - I am a financial adviser.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hadn't thought of that. They do look somewhat desperate to show its a separate brand, not a cheap Rolex.





RustyBin5 said:


> If releasing a Pepsi gmt based on an old Rolex model is that, then yeah &#55358;&#56611;





RustyBin5 said:


> Are you a financial adviser? If not then specific suggestions are not prudent sir.
> 
> And yes - I am a financial adviser.


I'm sure that Hotblack will not be taking anything we say too seriously Rusty, but the idea of investing in rental property to generate income for whatever doesn't seem like a bad idea generally.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hadn't thought of that. They do look somewhat desperate to show its a separate brand, not a cheap Rolex.





RustyBin5 said:


> If releasing a Pepsi gmt based on an old Rolex model is that, then yeah ?


Hmmmmm :think:

I find this all very interesting, and by that I mean the antipathy towards Tudor. Why? I mean Tudor are producing some very attractive watches, much more attractive than anything rolex does IMHO currently. Modern Rolex GMT master or the Tudor gmt? Tudor easily. Pelagos or submariner as your tool dive watch? Pelagos easily. Tudor heritage chrono or daytona? I'd pick the Tudor........

And yes, Tudor are associated with Rolex, that's something they can't get away from and maybe don't want to either. But the poor man's Rolex moniker is just silly.

I do think that they are getting closer to having milked the black bay design, but seeing the current level of enthusiasm for their product I'm probably in the minority with that view.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Eric_M said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a rental property and use the rental income to fund your watch habit. Or, if you don't want to worry about being a landlord, look at an S&P 500 index fund or something.
> ...


Just spitballing, man. Trying to offer possible alternatives uses for a six figure windfall to buying a bunch of watches. That's what this thread is for, right?

Disclaimer: I am not a financial adviser, but you probably shouldn't be taking financial advise from an anonymous watch forum anyway. Consider investing your money in something. On what, is up to you.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> georgefl74 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadn't thought of that. They do look somewhat desperate to show its a separate brand, not a cheap Rolex.
> ...


Good Lord, if this thread goes off on this tangent it might merge with the trainwreck that is the "Is Tudor a Poser Rolex" thread, haha


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Eric_M said:


> Good Lord, if this thread goes off on this tangent it might merge with the trainwreck that is the "Is Tudor a Poser Rolex" thread, haha


Anything to get away from "should I purchase this......"


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Anything to get away from "should I purchase this......"


I'm considering buying a new underwear. Do you guys think... 

Doc Savage


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Hornet99 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything to get away from "should I purchase this......"
> ...


As long as you don't try to rationalize it with talk of passing your old underwear on to the next generation


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Or consolidating all your affordable underwear into one totally amazing pair of shorts


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm considering buying a new underwear. Do you guys think...
> 
> Doc Savage


PPAC* will be open for business soon........

* - Pants Purchasing Abstinence Club.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Or consolidating all your affordable underwear into one totally amazing pair of shorts


Can't stand gold tone.........

.......ya can't beat a bit of leather.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm sure that Hotblack will not be taking anything we say too seriously Rusty, but the idea of investing in rental property to generate income for whatever doesn't seem like a bad idea generally.......


Until you own the property - find it without tenant and repairs get required - it's not without its pitfalls.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hmmmmm :think:
> 
> I find this all very interesting, and by that I mean the antipathy towards Tudor. Why? I mean Tudor are producing some very attractive watches, much more attractive than anything rolex does IMHO currently. Modern Rolex GMT master or the Tudor gmt? Tudor easily. Pelagos or submariner as your tool dive watch? Pelagos easily. Tudor heritage chrono or daytona? I'd pick the Tudor........
> 
> ...


Well I'm at 8 Tudor's. If I sold them it would generate around 19-20k. Enough for a Daytona and a sub/gmt/hulk (delete as applicable).

Would I? Not a chance. Lots of reasons. But yes the current trend for Tudor discussions being themed around their faux Rolex identity does make me chuckle. The list of watches they do that are literally NOTHING like Rolex is remarkably lengthy.

Pelagos 
Advisor
North Flag
Fastrider
Grantour
Monte Carlo Chrono
And so on...

Not a shred of visual Rolex DNA on show in any of them.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Until you own the property - find it without tenant and repairs get required - it's not without its pitfalls.


I've been a landlord for a very long time; single-family, multi-family, some nice neighborhoods, others not so nice. I've made money everyday on them and they've been a great investment, I wish I owned more.

There are 4 in my family that are landlords and we've all made money and it's been a positive experience, overall. Do your homework, start small and you'll avoid most of the pitfalls.

It's not for the faint of heart but it's not rocket science either.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm considering buying a new underwear. Do you guys think...
> 
> Doc Savage


Just don't start selling your used underwear here.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I’m with Hornet and Rusty, I don’t understand the Tudor dislike.

I’ve said it before, if I were forced to own watches from only one brand it would be Tudor, by a mile. Seiko might be second but it would be a distant second.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

The Responsibility & Accountability Challenge.

Stay off the world of horology for a week every time you buy a non exempt watch in order to reflect and ponder. Not too much to ask, a good way to start taking some responsibility and to work towards the stated goal of abstinence. Not my goal, but I will nonetheless do it as it is useful to periodically stop and ponder your situation, where you stand, where you are headed.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well I'm at 8 Tudor's. If I sold them it would generate around 19-20k. Enough for a Daytona and a sub/gmt/hulk (delete as applicable).
> 
> Would I? Not a chance. Lots of reasons. But yes the current trend for Tudor discussions being themed around their faux Rolex identity does make me chuckle. The list of watches they do that are literally NOTHING like Rolex is remarkably lengthy.
> 
> ...


You have a good point, there are valid points to be made on both sides of the issue, one of those forum discussion dahlings. Anyway, some people take bashing a bit too seriously when they feel it hits close to home, a little uptight perhaps, understandable, as you well know this has been an issue here from the start. Glad to see you are not taking it like that.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> I've been a landlord for a very long time; single-family, multi-family, some nice neighborhoods, others not so nice. I've made money everyday on them and they've been a great investment, I wish I owned more.
> 
> There are 4 in my family that are landlords and we've all made money and it's been a positive experience, overall. Do your homework, start small and you'll avoid most of the pitfalls.
> 
> It's not for the faint of heart but it's not rocket science either.


That's my (and my family's) line of business as well. I agree with every single one of your descriptive statements. Which I suppose means it'd be appropriate here to say, "I like yer style, dude."


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Alright I am going back to self-exile. I’ll see you all in December when the 2019 thread is being created.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

OhDark30 said:


> Or consolidating all your affordable underwear into one totally amazing pair of shorts





Eric_M said:


> As long as you don't try to rationalize it with talk of passing your old underwear on to the next generation





PetWatch said:


> Just don't start selling your used underwear here.


 You guys are awesome!

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> Alright I am going back to self-exile. I'll see you all in December when the 2019 thread is being created.


What's the matter, are you afraid of what WPAC might do your abstinence?  Happy trails, till then.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I've been a landlord for a very long time; single-family, multi-family, some nice neighborhoods, others not so nice. I've made money everyday on them and they've been a great investment, I wish I owned more.
> 
> There are 4 in my family that are landlords and we've all made money and it's been a positive experience, overall. Do your homework, start small and you'll avoid most of the pitfalls.
> 
> It's not for the faint of heart but it's not rocket science either.


I know and I am a landlord also. But it's not for everyone is all i was saying


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> You have a good point, there are valid points to be made on both sides of the issue, one of those forum discussion dahlings. Anyway, some people take bashing a bit too seriously when they feel it hits close to home, a little uptight perhaps, understandable, as you well know this has been an issue here from the start. Glad to see you are not taking it like that.


No it bothers me not a bit.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ard said:


> I'm going to interrupt this gathering of weak kneed sniveling sissy's to say a few words of logic. Of course most will not be able to understand me because I've already inferred that I intend logic here.
> 
> I started following this thread in its original pages I don't know who long ago, I clicked on it because I thought OMG, someone has woke up. In the years since then I've tried to get through to you codependent weaklings ever since the thread started but all one would have to do is to read through just a hand full of pages to see that this should be called the buyers club.
> 
> ...


As Sun Tzu once said "watches are opium for the masses"

On topic...

I have often though what would happen if I got some heritage.

You know
.. 6 figure number.

First though?

I would walk in some AD and haggle a cash dispount on watch. Or 2. Or 3? You know "the ideal 3 watch iconic collection - Rolex - Moon - PAM" or any combo, or Patek or whatever is "choice of true watch afficionado"

That was some years ago... Today I would gladly invest into something that would have firm value.

Real estate.. And concidering local history and usual smaller local wars probably abroad.

I have a brother that lives in Ireland, would probably buy a house over there and open bed and breakfast - Croatian style.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> As Sun Tzu once said "watches are opium for the masses"
> 
> On topic...
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate on what exactly a Croatian style B&B would be like?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Can you elaborate on what exactly a Croatian style B&B would be like?


sure.

breakfast : local brand of dry sausage, spicy as hell, turkish coffee, croatian plum brandy, croatian cheese, homemade bread, spread with lard and pinch of salt and paprika (this is what would breakfast would actually look like in my part of country, believe it or not) and homemade fresh peppers and tomatoes, I would grow them in the back. I know how to do it, been there done that. I would grow all the vegetables and perhaps chicken for eggs in the back of the house, plant an apple and pear or some fruit also in the back.

I would have large hand engraved vintage beds and vintage bowl of water on old stand that you can wash your face in the morning in the rooms. Croatian made tradition covers and duvets, that can be pretty intricate and colorfull.

Wooden floors, large breakfast table downstairs.

And free course "how to swear in Croatian and when to swear in Croatian"

Each guest would recieve a bottle of croatian plum brandy as a gift when leaving.

I would make it a small oasis of my childhood in the Ireland. Its already filled with people from Croatia, so this would be next step.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> No it bothers me not a bit.


Such amiable chaps here 

And I have to bump that spiked crotch photo off the Tapatalk feed:










Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just to go on record; I like the new two-tone Tudor. I could get a very good deal locally through forum connections but the weight... weighs in heavily as a factor (yes I just said that lol) 

If they come out with a two-tone Pelagos I'd be all over it. Really dig my Citizen two-tone titanium, in the very unlikely event I unearth a mint one I'd nail it in an instant.

Also, Sinner this sounds like a plan. Although it rains non-stop in Ireland, tomatoes may find it too soggy.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> As Sun Tzu once said "watches are opium for the masses"
> 
> On topic...
> 
> ...


Vodka and toast?


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Interesting direction this thread has taken.

I must say however, even being a noob here, the thought of 5 figures being spent on a watch would make me question my mental stability.
Heck, the thought of 4 figures makes me sick to my stomach.

Different strokes for different folks I suppose.

Carry on.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Just to go on record; I like the new two-tone Tudor. I could get a very good deal locally through forum connections but the weight... weighs in heavily as a factor (yes I just said that lol)
> 
> If they come out with a two-tone Pelagos I'd be all over it. Really dig my Citizen two-tone titanium, in the very unlikely event I unearth a mint one I'd nail it in an instant.
> 
> Also, Sinner this sounds like a plan. Although it rains non-stop in Ireland, tomatoes may find it too soggy.


Two tone Pelagos ?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Vodka and toast?


You got me mistaken by Russian. Vodka, pickles, toast and caviar are tradition.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> You got me mistaken by Russian. Vodka, pickles, toast and caviar are tradition.


Give it 30 yrs. you'll be Russian


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Two tone Pelagos 🤢


Yeah, well try not to buy that one too Rusty :-d


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Yeah, well try not to buy that one too Rusty :-d










cant think of anything worse than gold on a sports watch tbh


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> sure.
> 
> breakfast : local brand of dry sausage, spicy as hell, turkish coffee, croatian plum brandy, croatian cheese, homemade bread, spread with lard and pinch of salt and paprika (this is what would breakfast would actually look like in my part of country, believe it or not) and homemade fresh peppers and tomatoes, I would grow them in the back. I know how to do it, been there done that. I would grow all the vegetables and perhaps chicken for eggs in the back of the house, plant an apple and pear or some fruit also in the back.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of it....... :-!

......we have the bread and lard thing, smalec in Polish. Love it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Such amiable chaps here
> 
> And I have to bump that spiked crotch photo off the Tapatalk feed:
> 
> ...


Would you prefer this?










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Aquavette said:


> Interesting direction this thread has taken.
> 
> I must say however, even being a noob here, the thought of 5 figures being spent on a watch would make me question my mental stability.
> Heck, the thought of 4 figures makes me sick to my stomach.
> ...


You're not the only one. I struggled with buying my oris and the MKII........

......still have residual guilt!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Would you prefer this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a very bad man 










Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> You're a very bad man
> 
> Doc Savage


Trust me when I say I'm restraining myself........ b-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I’m confused, Hornet
Are you submitting your pants for a bashing?

Where do I even start..
Is that matching hardware?
Auto or manual wind?

What movement is that?
Hi-beat?

(OK, I’ll go now ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> I'm confused, Hornet
> Are you submitting your pants for a bashing?
> 
> Where do I even start..
> ...


You want to bash my pants? Slightly off topic fella, but I'm keen if you are......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> I'm confused, Hornet
> Are you submitting your pants for a bashing?
> 
> Where do I even start..
> ...


One things for sure it's not a big crown


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

*SOTC:*










Orient "Vintage" Power Reserve
Citizen (gift from wife)
Bulova UHF "Military" 96B230
Orient Mako II
Citizen dress quartz
Bulova 96B200 quartz
Bulova UHF Precisionist 96B252
Orient Lexington

There's a few Timex and Casio beaters not pictured.

*Intentions/plan:*

I've been on a buying and flipping spree since April 2018, (Seiko, Orient, Vostok, Aulta, Tissot, etc.), all basically impulse buys, all under $250.

After adding up what I've spent, I could have just saved and had one or two really nice pieces. At first I was after quantity and variety, but I'm now after quality.

I've decided to join and abstain from purchasing any watches for the remainder of 2018, with my eye on saving and buying my first "expensive" piece in the beginning or middle of 2019. I'm really leaning towards an Omega AT, but who knows what it'll be by then.

I'll likely sell off one or two of the watches pictured to kick off that fund, so I won't be replacing them with anything. There's just nothing out there in my $250 or less range that really sings to me, and I'm tired of buying mediocre watches for the sake of having a new watch.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dwczinmb said:


> *SOTC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to WPAC dwc :-!

There's definitely a theme with your watches and that's tending towards the dressy side, which makes the Omega AT a good choice.

Don't forget to get involved and if you're feeling the need to buy something, shout out and we'll dissuade you......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Jeezy weeps it’s stormy outside!!!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Jeezy weeps it's stormy outside!!!


It's a bit windy......

......i think the wind speeds are supposed to be higher up in Scotland?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's a bit windy......
> 
> ......i think the wind speeds are supposed to be higher up in Scotland?


Sons school - you could say that.







Has to go 200 yards to recover wheelie bins


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

And this guy was lucky he wasn't in the car


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> And this guy was lucky he wasn't in the car


Geez, that looks like here. We just had a hurricane come through.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

dwczinmb said:


> Geez, that looks like here. We just had a hurricane come through.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Ye I was parked 20 meters away when it came down. Luckily the guy was in the playground waiting for his son when it fell


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC dwc :-!
> 
> There's definitely a theme with your watches and that's tending towards the dressy side, which makes the Omega AT a good choice.
> 
> Don't forget to get involved and if you're feeling the need to buy something, shout out and we'll dissuade you......


Thanks for the kind welcome! I will definitely be posting here and love the idea of this thread.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Plenty of sun left here boys, temp to rise back to 34 Celsius this weekend.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Same here. Still selling T-shirts in shop. Although I have autumn collection.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> And this guy was lucky he wasn't in the car


Blimey!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Still lovin' the MKII KW. Can't quite believe how little I want to wear the others.......

......it has got me thinking about further reductions. Hmmm 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Still lovin' the MKII KW. Can't quite believe how little I want to wear the others.......
> 
> ......it has got me thinking about further reductions. Hmmm
> 
> ...


You might as well!


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Still lovin' the MKII KW. Can't quite believe how little I want to wear the others.......
> 
> ......it has got me thinking about further reductions. Hmmm
> 
> ...


Great looking piece! I'm tempted to forego the AT for a solid diver instead. I'll be doing lots of looking and researching between now and then.

What are the others that this watch is being picked over?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Due to Hurricane Florence, the post office has been closed since Sept. 10th. I bought a new bracelet for my Orient Mako II from a forum member right before the hurricane and it has finally been delivered.

I plan on installing a Sapphire crystal on the Mako II, replacing the bracelet, and also ordering my first Erika's Original strap. Luckily I have a few watches that can share the EO. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dwczinmb said:


> Great looking piece! I'm tempted to forego the AT for a solid diver instead. I'll be doing lots of looking and researching between now and then.
> 
> What are the others that this watch is being picked over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


My signature has my current collection........

......the only one that's getting any wrist time apart from the MKII is is the Seiko mini turtle as my beater.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> My signature has my current collection........
> 
> ......the only one that's getting any wrist time apart from the MKII is is the Seiko mini turtle as my beater.


I'll have to log in from the web instead of Tapatalk to see signatures.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Pic taken earlier during break from hurricane clean up. I have two of these Casio's for beaters. One purchased this year and the one pictured has got to be close to ten years old.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Severely tempted by this Flightmaster. It was one of the most beautiful watches I've owned, gave it up cause it was a couple of mm's smaller than what I wanted. Second-time lucky? Dumb, right? *RIGHT*?

(my pic from the first one on my wrist. It looks small, right? *RIGHT?*)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dwczinmb said:


> I'll have to log in from the web instead of Tapatalk to see signatures.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


/* Oris* 65 40mm / *Seiko* SBDC051 / *Eterna* vintage dress watch / *Seiko* SRPC35 / *Archimede* 1950's / *MKII* KeyWest "Coke" /


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Severely tempted by this Flightmaster. It was one of the most beautiful watches I've owned, gave it up cause it was a couple of mm's smaller than what I wanted. Second-time lucky? Dumb, right? *RIGHT*?
> 
> (my pic from the first one on my wrist. It looks small, right? *RIGHT?*)
> 
> View attachment 13491123


Yeah it looks tiny George. Like a ladies sized watch.......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, here's the thing... imo, you sold it once, you will sell it again.

I learned this lesson after letting go of my *fourth* NTH sub recently. That one little thing that made you sell the first time... it will keep popping back into mind, over and over and over, and eventually the second (and so on) purchases will get sold too.

Even if you think that your tastes have changed, or you've learned more, or smth else. No matter. Even then, that one small dissatisfaction will show itself eventually.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, here's the thing... imo, you sold it once, you will sell it again.
> 
> I learned this lesson after letting go of my *fourth* NTH sub recently. That one little thing that made you sell the first time... it will keep popping back into mind, over and over and over, and eventually the second (and so on) purchases will get sold too.
> 
> Even if you think that your tastes have changed, or you've learned more, or smth else. No matter. Even then, that one small dissatisfaction will show itself eventually.


Yep. Three NTH subs, three Seiko turtles and four Squale 30 Atmos are backing up your theory for me......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

You're both right. Plus it can be sold fast so I'll just see it as 'currency'.

There was also an annoyance with the clasp not having any micro-adjustements, just an ugly extender of sorts. So it was either set too tight or too loose for my wrist.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, here's the thing... imo, you sold it once, you will sell it again.
> 
> I learned this lesson after letting go of my *fourth* NTH sub recently. That one little thing that made you sell the first time... it will keep popping back into mind, over and over and over, and eventually the second (and so on) purchases will get sold too.
> 
> Even if you think that your tastes have changed, or you've learned more, or smth else. No matter. Even then, that one small dissatisfaction will show itself eventually.


Yup, recently learned this after buying two different watches twice.

ETA: what was it about the NTH subs? Curious because I've wanted one for a while.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Severely tempted by this Flightmaster. It was one of the most beautiful watches I've owned, gave it up cause it was a couple of mm's smaller than what I wanted. Second-time lucky? Dumb, right? *RIGHT*?
> 
> (my pic from the first one on my wrist. It looks small, right? *RIGHT?*)
> 
> View attachment 13491123


I like the two textured bezel - a lot. But that counterbalance on the second hand. Wtf is that. It's like HUGE. Totally ruins the watch


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dwczinmb said:


> Yup, recently learned this after buying two different watches twice.
> 
> ETA: what was it about the NTH subs? Curious because I've wanted one for a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I'm curious on the NTH subs to see whether it is similar to my reasons........


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Severely tempted by this Flightmaster. It was one of the most beautiful watches I've owned, gave it up cause it was a couple of mm's smaller than what I wanted. Second-time lucky? Dumb, right? *RIGHT*?
> 
> (my pic from the first one on my wrist. It looks small, right? *RIGHT?*)
> 
> View attachment 13491123


No offense, but this watch is ugly to my eye and you're better off without it. The giant S on the second hand looks ridiculous, and I'm not a fan of the textured bezel. Also, how many different fonts did they use on the dial, like 4? Don't do it!

This 'bashing' business is fun ?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The MKII is just the gateway, you will end up with a vintage Rolex Hornet.

I am also very happy with my white dial recent purchase Key West, should be good for the next 6 months


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> You're both right. Plus it can be sold fast so I'll just see it as 'currency'.
> 
> There was also an annoyance with the clasp not having any micro-adjustements, just an ugly extender of sorts. So it was either set too tight or too loose for my wrist.


Aside from the currency part, I think you need to ask yourself: Did anything changed? What changed? The watch hasn't, are you fine now with the size, 2mm too small and the clasp issue?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Eric_M said:


> No offense, but this watch is ugly to my eye and you're better off without it. The giant S on the second hand looks ridiculous, and I'm not a fan of the textured bezel. Also, how many different fonts did they use on the dial, like 4? Don't do it!
> 
> This 'bashing' business is fun 🙂


5. 6 if you count the datewheel. Shame


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

dwczinmb said:


> ETA: what was it about the NTH subs? Curious because I've wanted one for a while.


This may sound weird, but they wore *really small* on my wrist. all of them. The dial is very small, relative to my wrist, the bezel, the case... So because of the dial diameter (or relative area), I couldn't shake the feeling that the watch was too small for me. Even though lug to lug etc. all fitted.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> The MKII is just the gateway, you will end up with a vintage Rolex Hornet.


Don't start saying things like that!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> This may sound weird, but they wore *really small* on my wrist. all of them. The dial is very small, relative to my wrist, the bezel, the case... So because of the dial diameter (or relative area), I couldn't shake the feeling that the watch was too small for me. Even though lug to lug etc. all fitted.


I've been trying to remember what it was that made me sell mine. Yes, they were small but I'm happy with the MKII and that's a slightly smaller diameter. Were they too thin for me? Unlikely. I did have a slight issue with the bracelet quality, but apart from that I loved the dials and the details. I wonder if now, assuming I'd kept them, I'd feel differently?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm finding that buying *anything* twice doesn't work
You're trying to re-create a remembered warm glow about it, and ignoring that there was a good reason you parted ways (sounds a bit like exes too 








My watch example: Raketa Red 12


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> I'm finding that buying *anything* twice doesn't work
> You're trying to re-create a remembered warm glow about it, and ignoring that there was a good reason you parted ways (sounds a bit like exes too
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and no. I do wonder if over time tastes change and something you disliked then would now be acceptable, I'm generally talking about size, with the NTH there were other reasons so there I'd agree buying again would be pointless.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

oh bloody hell I am hungover .


I went to have "one drink" with a friend . 


arrived home at 2 AM with Uber. Now I think if there is a modern equivalent of inquisition is the work day with hangover.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't start saying things like that!


You'll actually be saving money down the road if you just buy a five-digit Sub right now. You suck at flipping :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You'll actually be saving money down the road if you just buy a five-digit Sub right now. You suck at flipping :-d


No. I'm good at flipping, but I suck at making any profit out of it (not that I was really trying).

.......so, you're suggesting I spend a whole heap of money, much more than the value of my collection now (including losses), on a watch to save money in the long term?! Wtf George.

.......and you're cruising for a suspension with enabling behaviour like that sonny.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> oh bloody hell I am hungover .
> 
> I went to have "one drink" with a friend .
> 
> arrived home at 2 AM with Uber. Now I think if there is a modern equivalent of inquisition is the work day with hangover.


Never on a school night Sinner. School boy error.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MKII still on duty. It is definitely love 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Looking good, Hornet. 

I just sold the NTH Nacken. I have several other pieces up for sale, but they are not moving as fast. I hate to move them over to evilBay, but that might be required if they don't sell this weekend.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Looking good, Hornet.
> 
> I just sold the NTH Nacken. I have several other pieces up for sale, but they are not moving as fast. I hate to move them over to evilBay, but that might be required if they don't sell this weekend.
> 
> Doc Savage


Oct nov better selling months


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Squale 1521 is gone, bittersweet but it's not very versatile it wasn't getting worn. I think I've talked myself into moving the Seiko Gray Ghost and may list it this weekend but I'm definitely on the fence about it. It's unlikely I'll find another one in this condition.








If I do sell it, that will leave me with a G Shock and a Ball. I may wait a while before buying anything and see how I get along with just these two.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Looking good, Hornet.
> 
> I just sold the NTH Nacken. I have several other pieces up for sale, but they are not moving as fast. I hate to move them over to evilBay, but that might be required if they don't sell this weekend.
> 
> Doc Savage


Blimey, you sold it. No surprise it went quickly. No regrets?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Squale 1521 is gone, bittersweet but it's not very versatile it wasn't getting worn. I think I've talked myself into moving the Seiko Gray Ghost and may list it this weekend but I'm definitely on the fence about it. It's unlikely I'll find another one in this condition.
> 
> If I do sell it, that will leave me with a G Shock and a Ball. I may wait a while before buying anything and see how I get along with just these two.


I'll get you one, don't worry b-)


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Blimey, you sold it. No surprise it went quickly. No regrets?


It's a great watch, and I would have kept it, except I am trying to avoid duplication in my smaller, revised collection. It's a 1:1 in/out for the black Pelagos, which I will now get.

And before the virtual punches come reigning down on me from Ard and other old-school types, I am completely comfortable doing 1:1 swaps at this point. I'm not really a flipper, but if I see a chance to occasionally improve on a particular piece, I will do that. WPAC has helped me to stop my incessant Chase, and that is exactly what I needed.

I know I still will have a tenancy to buy more, and I will still bring the occasional watch here for bashing, but I'm totally fine with this swap.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It's a great watch, and I would have kept it, except I am trying to avoid duplication in my smaller, revised collection. It's a 1:1 in/out for the black Pelagos, which I will now get.
> 
> And before the virtual punches come reigning down on me from Ard and other old-school types, I am completely comfortable doing 1:1 swaps at this point. I'm not really a flipper, but if I see a chance to occasionally improve on a particular piece, I will do that. WPAC has helped me to stop my incessant Chase, and that is exactly what I needed.
> 
> ...


Well, I reckon that once you get the Pelagos you'll cure a lot of those desires to buy other pieces......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, I reckon that once you get the Pelagos you'll cure a lot of those desires to buy other pieces......


Wise words.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Wise words.
> 
> Doc Savage


......well there's a first for me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dp.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It's a great watch, and I would have kept it, except I am trying to avoid duplication in my smaller, revised collection. It's a 1:1 in/out for the black Pelagos, which I will now get.
> 
> And before the virtual punches come reigning down on me from Ard and other old-school types, I am completely comfortable doing 1:1 swaps at this point. I'm not really a flipper, but if I see a chance to occasionally improve on a particular piece, I will do that. WPAC has helped me to stop my incessant Chase, and that is exactly what I needed.
> 
> ...


Good
Sensible
Well thought out
Disciplined
No problems here with that.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ok signing out for the weekend as per norm for me. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Squale 1521 is gone, bittersweet but it's not very versatile it wasn't getting worn. *I think I've talked myself into moving the Seiko Gray Ghost and may list it this weekend but I'm definitely on the fence about it. It's unlikely I'll find another one in this condition.*
> View attachment 13495971
> 
> 
> If I do sell it, that will leave me with a G Shock and a Ball. I may wait a while before buying anything and see how I get along with just these two.


Good idea to take some more time to sort this out first, thinking of a current watch sale with the idea of a re-purchase in the future, is well............. Not the best idea with few exceptions.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Good idea to take some more time to sort this out first, thinking of a current watch sale with the idea of a re-purchase in the future, is well............. Not the best idea with few exceptions.


Good advice.

I kinda have a plan. If the Seiko sells, my long term plan is to buy a Tudor Pelagos and be done. Even though I have the cash for it now I'm going to wait and see what Tudor releases at Basel in March and go from there.

I may buy a Damasko in the meantime just to sample it. If I like it, I'll keep it. If not, I won't lose money on the DA3X series and I'll just consider it a rental.

Either way, I'll end up with a Ball, a Tudor of some sort and a G-Shock or these 3 and a Damasko long term. I'd be satisfied with either outcome and I'm in no rush. I'm reasonably certain it will be the former rather than the latter but I do want to try the Damasko.

This wouldn't be a bad group, with or without the Damasko.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Good advice.
> 
> I kinda have a plan. If the Seiko sells, my long term plan is to buy a Tudor Pelagos and be done. Even though I have the cash for it now I'm going to wait and see what Tudor releases at Basel in March and go from there.
> 
> ...


 Nice pieces.

It sounds like you have a handle on it. Not being in a rush is the most important part, imo.

Doc Savage


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I feel like I'm back in infantry basic training, getting yelled at by my Drill Sergeant
> 
> Doc Savage


You are, so snap out of it!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Good advice.
> 
> I kinda have a plan. If the Seiko sells, my long term plan is to buy a Tudor Pelagos and be done. Even though I have the cash for it now I'm going to wait and see what Tudor releases at Basel in March and go from there.
> 
> ...


Fine choices and a thoughtful plan, that's a winning combo. It does seem you are well disciplined in your execution. It should work out. Good luck.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I think I am going to jump aboard. I already made another post about my purchasing habits and goals, so I will just add the link here. https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/4792497
Here is the current collection. Well, time to make this work for a year. Cheers!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I think I am going to jump aboard. I already made another post about my purchasing habits and goals, so I will just add the link here. https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/4792497
> Here is the current collection. Well, time to make this work for a year. Cheers!
> View attachment 13497403


For a year? Do you mean the rest of this year or next year?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

All the way until September 2019, with maybe one exception. I have a week of vacation in January and in lieu of travelling I might make a small purchase. I do not feel like dropping $500-$600 on a plane ticket, not to mention hotels, food, etc. But I would also like to reward myself on vacation, so I had a small purchase possibly in mind. Beyond that, yeah, a full year.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> All the way until September 2019, with maybe one exception. I have a week of vacation in January and in lieu of travelling I might make a small purchase. I do not feel like dropping $500-$600 on a plane ticket, not to mention hotels, food, etc. But I would also like to reward myself on vacation, so I had a small purchase possibly in mind. Beyond that, yeah, a full year.


Good lad! And good luck.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Finally managed to capture the beauty of the MKII, well at least I think I've done it.....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, that's the best take on an MkII watch I've seen. The first photo that goes at least some way towards clearing up why people like those things


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Finally managed to capture the beauty of the MKII, well at least I think I've done it.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Yeah, that's the best take on an MkII watch I've seen. The first photo that goes at least some way towards clearing up why people like those things


Honestly it is so difficult to photograph. The light today was good but with clouds was diffused so that helped.....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Doing some long-term planning for my collection lately. At present I have nine watches left. There's only two watches that are totally safe from the chopping block, possibly another one.

I could sell the rest and either recoup the funds or funnel them towards a Grand Seiko SBGE215.

Getting the GS would leave me with 4 watches in total, covering all the bases, and an empty slot for the occasional rotation. Total collection value would be roughly the same but cost of ownership would rise long-term.

The alternative would be to keep four watches and an empty slot, recoup the funds, forget about the GS and lower both total collection value and cost of ownership substantially.

I could also put the GS on hold and set a goal of trading my way to it. Could happen in a couple of years with minimal reduction in numbers. But that would raise collection value and TCO substantially, so its the least desirable path. Hmmm... We'll see.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Nice watch George. Try one on for size before making any long term plans.

In other news I've decided on another reduction. Controlled manner. I think the mm300 is magnificent but it's potentially for the chop. It's the only watch that I've ever owned that at the end of the day actually feels heavy.










The other to go will be the steinhart Hulk. The Harrods is too similar in colourscheme










Down to 8 Tudor's and 9 others if I do this. From 25 at start of the year. So yes I've bought this year and bloody expensive too but the sales funded it. And on we go.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hockey practice for the daughter, run for me and now a coffee......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nice watch George. Try one on for size before making any long term plans.
> 
> In other news I've decided on another reduction. Controlled manner. I think the mm300 is magnificent but it's potentially for the chop. It's the only watch that I've ever owned that at the end of the day actually feels heavy.
> 
> ...


I thought you were staying off WUS at the weekend Rusty?!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I thought you were staying off WUS at the weekend Rusty?!


It's worth breaking a rule just to announce a cull. Signing off again


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nice watch George. Try one on for size before making any long term plans.
> 
> In other news I've decided on another reduction. Controlled manner. I think the mm300 is magnificent but it's potentially for the chop. It's the only watch that I've ever owned that at the end of the day actually feels heavy.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of progress this year, Rusty. Congrats.

Doc Savage


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Good advice.
> 
> I kinda have a plan. If the Seiko sells, my long term plan is to buy a Tudor Pelagos and be done. Even though I have the cash for it now I'm going to wait and see what Tudor releases at Basel in March and go from there.
> 
> ...


Good plan. Another reason to wait is Damasko announces any new realeases at Munichtime (November I think) and takes a few months to release them commercially. Might be something that grabs you more than the DA38.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> Good plan. Another reason to wait is Damasko announces any new realeases at Munichtime (November I think) and takes a few months to release them commercially. Might be something that grabs you more than the DA38.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Good point.

I'm interested in what Sinn may release as well. I'm pretty well set on a DA3X but you never know.

I'm more interested in what Tudor does in March at Basel. I think we'll see them continue the downsizing trend started with the BB58, at least I hope so.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah Tudor, c'mon, two-tone Pelagos, I know you can deliver


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nice watch George. Try one on for size before making any long term plans.
> 
> In other news I've decided on another reduction. Controlled manner. I think the mm300 is magnificent but it's potentially for the chop. It's the only watch that I've ever owned that at the end of the day actually feels heavy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good judgement on these two Rusty and the distillation process is going well on your collection....... |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Doing some long-term planning for my collection lately. At present I have nine watches left. There's only two watches that are totally safe from the chopping block, possibly another one.
> 
> I could sell the rest and either recoup the funds or funnel them towards a Grand Seiko SBGE215.
> 
> ...


No one going to bash this? Come on people, get your sh*t together and get bashing.......o|

........first thought was that it looks just like all the other seikos you've got and second one was that it reminded me, at first glance of one or another Orient divers. Give it a pass George.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Yeah Tudor, c'mon, two-tone Pelagos, I know you can deliver


Two tone Pelagos?! Wtf.......

That sounds hideous.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well I'd be selling the ones that look like it 

Although tbh I don't really know which ones you mean.

Which Orient divers do you refer to?!


Hornet99 said:


> No one going to bash this? Come on people, get your sh*t together and get bashing.......o|
> 
> ........first thought was that it looks just like all the other seikos you've got and second one was that it reminded me, at first glance of one or another Orient divers. Give it a pass George.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I guess you mean the pair of Unobtaniums, the SBBW045 and the 047.

Should have held on to the 047. It was outstanding. One of the very few regrets. Virtually no chance of finding another in that condition.

https://i.imgur.com/v9vZZ0N.jpg


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Well I'd be selling the ones that look like it
> 
> Although tbh I don't really know which ones you mean.
> 
> Which Orient divers do you refer to?!


If you're selling ones that look like it already, don't bother.......:-!

Regarding the Orient divers, it was just a passing thing that came into my head. Don't like GS or Orient enough to have a clue about models........ b-)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If you're selling ones that look like it already, don't bother.......:-!
> 
> Regarding the Orient divers, it was just a passing thing that came into my head. Don't like GS or Orient enough to have a clue about models........ b-)


The 215 is the pinnacle of what I've grown to like in watches:

Large 44mm watch spreading its size across the wrist, hugging it. 
Best scratch resistant titanium alloy in the world 
Extremely accurate movement 
Grammar-of-design angles and facets on the case 
Spectacular sapphire bezel 
Good lume 
Comfortable bracelet 
GMT hand with quickset 
Exclusivity where I live 
Flying under the radar brand-wise 
Awe-inspiring 

Exit watch for me really. Just very expensive.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> The 215 is the pinnacle of what I've grown to like in watches:
> 
> Large 44mm watch spreading its size across the wrist, hugging it.
> Best scratch resistant titanium alloy in the world
> ...


Just another watch 
Whole load of justification for buying yet another watch 
Blah blah blah 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Just another watch
> Whole load of justification for buying yet another watch
> Blah blah blah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It is just another watch and I can do lots of other stuff for fun with that money, no argument there. It just looks like the end of the road from where I stand right now.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> It is just another watch and I can do lots of other stuff for fun with that money, no argument there. It just looks like the end of the road from where I stand right now.


The WIS road never ends George........

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The WIS road never ends George........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Doesn't it? I've seen people ride into the sunset. You get a watch you're almost completely happy with, admit to yourself you ain't never going to be completely happy and walk away. Its mostly the people I met in the hobby that keep me in it nowadays.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've actually worn something different today......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Doesn't it? I've seen people ride into the sunset. You get a watch you're almost completely happy with, admit to yourself you ain't never going to be completely happy and walk away. Its mostly the people I met in the hobby that keep me in it nowadays.


Joking aside I hope it does have an end......

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Hornet99 said:
> 
> 
> > Just another watch
> ...


That is the same justification I use every time...and to be honest, probably will again, but not if I can help it. Stay strong man.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ι should just grab my Citizen and make a run for it. That's what grab and go means, right?


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

Okay, I'm joining. 
Will post pics of my final 2018 purchase when it arrives today, (I hope.) Followed by 1.5 years of consolidation...

...one hopes. 

This also marks my 93rd forum post, meaning I can actually begin to clean the drawer by selling on WUS soon. 

Solidarity!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Joking aside I hope it does have an end......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well
As ironic as it seems, Mr C seems to have done it


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> The WIS road never ends George........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It only ends when the money is gone. Or you're dead.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Ι should just grab my Citizen and make a run for it. That's what grab and go means, right?


You can run but you can't hide......

.......we will find you on LinkedIn b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well
> As ironic as it seems, Mr C seems to have done it


Has he finally done it? :-s


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

saturnphive said:


> Okay, I'm joining.
> Will post pics of my final 2018 purchase when it arrives today, (I hope.) Followed by 1.5 years of consolidation...
> 
> ...one hopes.
> ...


Thank you for your recent application to WPAC but unfortunately you've passed the new members cut off date of the 1st of September 2018.

.......only joking! Welcome to WPAC Saturn. Let's hear what you've got then.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> The 215 is the pinnacle of what I've grown to like in watches:
> 
> Large 44mm watch spreading its size across the wrist, hugging it.
> Best scratch resistant titanium alloy in the world
> ...


That is a cool watch that I wouldn't wear or buy. The gold tone isn't for me and it's a monster at 44mm and almost 16mm thick.

With that said, I know you like big watches and have an appreciation for classic Seikos. If you can pare down your total watch inventory and upgrade at the same time, I think that's both smart and, IMO, in the spirit of this thread, YMMV.

That may not be the view of many here but it's exactly what I'm trying to do and it makes a lot of sense to me. Especially if you can do it without adding any funds to the collection.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Has he finally done it? :-s


Go broke you mean? Yes he did :-d



Hornet99 said:


> You can run but you can't hide......
> 
> .......we will find you on LinkedIn


Should be easy enough to spot a fellow 2 meters tall wearing a huge shiny GS


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Has he finally done it? :-s


Well I've not seen him...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Joking aside I hope it does have an end......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What a pitiful F-ing lot we have here! Whaa-Whaa, somebody please show me the Exit. Which way is it? Let me out now. Whaa-Whaa

You guys need another watch, asap. As though you are not going to get many more anyways. What nonsense!

Somebody please start "The Exit Thread" so you can go pity yourselves about how you can't get out of the WIS trap. How terrible! How horrible it is being a WIS. Whaa Whaa Whaa Whaa........... My mama should have told me about this shxt. Whaa Whaa.....


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> That is a cool watch that I wouldn't wear or buy. The gold tone isn't for me and it's a monster at 44mm and almost 16mm thick.
> 
> With that said, I know you like big watches and have an appreciation for classic Seikos. If you can pare down your total watch inventory and upgrade at the same time, I think that's both smart and, IMO,* in the spirit of this thread*, YMMV.
> 
> ...


No issue with the consolidate and upgrade tangent. As I see it the spirit of the thread is to take a break from purchasing for a year, with the exception of one purchase allowed. It's as simple and self explanatory as that. We do have so many tangents going on here that it becomes easy to loose sight of the original intent. Hornet can chime on this, it's his baby after all. Presumably the one purchase exception was designed for, or unintentionally facilitates the enthusiast to stay active, involved, interested, as opposed to taking a break from the hobby.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> No issue with the consolidate and upgrade tangent. As I see it the spirit of the thread is to take a break from purchasing for a year, with the exception of one purchase allowed. It's as simple and self explanatory as that. We do have so many tangents going on here that it becomes easy to loose sight of the original intent. Hornet can chime on this, it's his baby after all. Presumably the one purchase exception was designed for, or unintentionally facilitates the enthusiast to stay active, involved, interested, as opposed to taking a break from the hobby.


You may be right. However, it's not as black and white for me. As has been said many times before in this thread, we're all here for different reasons.

I'm not wringing my hands over the next purchase or my current set of watches and I don't think George or Rusty is either. (Hot Black seems to be in a good place too, there may be others.)

Some seem to have things fairly well under control but come here for the conversation and friendly banter, or is it bashing? Others need to stop cold and not buy another watch and I'm OK with both.

Abstain, consolidate and reduce all have different meanings but, I'll stick to what I said, I think they all can be and are in the spirit of the thread.

Afterall, one can't consolidate and upgrade without buying the "upgrade".


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> You may be right. However, it's not as black and white for me. As has been said many times before in this thread, we're all here for different reasons.
> 
> I'm not wringing my hands over the next purchase or my current set of watches and I don't think George or Rusty is either. (Hot Black seems to be in a good place too, there may be others.)
> 
> ...


The thread is pretty much very encompassing, even to the point of purchase advice, my point was merely to point out it's original intent. I'm just here for the banter, and to keep you guys on your toes (step on them) once in a while.  My purchasing is under control where I want it to be.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I would be interested to hear some of the reasons from those who it applies to, for making your exit watch your most expensive purchase just as you are about to leave the hobby. I ask because I have no desire for such, I much prefer to make my most expensive purchase while still active and enjoying the hobby, gives me more time to appreciate, enjoy and share with like minded enthusiasts. 

Saving the most expensive purchase for the last one strikes me as perhaps prioritizing other considerations ahead of pure enjoyment while in the hobby. I could be off, and I'm sure you all have different reasons.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> What a pitiful F-ing lot we have here! Whaa-Whaa, somebody please show me the Exit. Which way is it? Let me out now. Whaa-Whaa
> 
> You guys need another watch, asap. As though you are not going to get many more anyways. What nonsense!
> 
> Somebody please start "The Exit Thread" so you can go pity yourselves about how you can't get out of the WIS trap. How terrible! How horrible it is being a WIS. Whaa Whaa Whaa Whaa........... My mama should have told me about this shxt. Whaa Whaa.....


I don't understand the Exit Watch thing either. It makes me think about an alcoholic taking a exit drink. You know that's not his last drink, so why enable him? 

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I don't understand the Exit Watch thing either. It makes me think about an alcoholic taking a exit drink. You know that's not his last drink, so why enable him?
> 
> Doc Savage


That's just drunk talk in front of a sobriety seeking crowd, with the obligatory exception here and there.

I just want to enjoy my well considered purchases without any guilt or need for any other justification, that's the best thing I have gotten out of this thread - control over my watch purchases and time allocated to the hobby, to the point were it doesn't impinge on any part of my personal life. But, as you have said, it does require if not constant, periodic attention to stay like that.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> That's just drunk talk in front of a sobriety seeking crowd, with the obligatory exception here and there.
> 
> I just want to enjoy my well considered purchases without any guilt or need for any other justification, that's the best thing I have gotten out of this thread - control over my watch purchases and time allocated to the hobby, to the point were it doesn't impinge on any part of my personal life. But, as you have said, it does require if not constant, periodic attention to stay like that.


I'm with you.

I I am enjoying the new found freedom that membership in this thread has given me. But I would be lying if I said I never look at other watches. I still get tempted occasionally, and that recognition is what makes me realize that this will always be a problem for me if I don't keep it in check.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I am enjoying the new found freedom that membership in this thread has given me. But I would be lying if I said I never look at other watches. I still get tempted occasionally, and that recognition is what makes me realize that this will always be a problem for me if I don't keep it in check.


Blimey doc, if we never looked at any other watches again then you'd have had the WIS gene removed. But you've got it, in that it's recognising that it's going beyond a mild interest and into obsession.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

still in honeymoon







a bit like the MKII, in that it has different looks in different lights so one picture can't capture it. Tudor got me for sure. Could almost see me buying two more pricey ones and selling off 5-6 to get them. Would make me a one brand man tho


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> still in honeymoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Rusty! How does it wear? I'm presuming that the size doesn't affect your enjoyment?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Looks great Rusty! How does it wear? I'm presuming that the size doesn't affect your enjoyment?


Funny that's exactly what I said to my wife on my other honeymoon ?

Size is perfect for me. Never been an issue on black bays.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Funny that's exactly what I said to my wife on my other honeymoon &#55358;&#56611;
> 
> Size is perfect for me. Never been an issue on black bays.


&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I would be interested to hear some of the reasons from those who it applies to, for making your exit watch your most expensive purchase just as you are about to leave the hobby. I ask because I have no desire for such, I much prefer to make my most expensive purchase while still active and enjoying the hobby, gives me more time to appreciate, enjoy and share with like minded enthusiasts.
> 
> Saving the most expensive purchase for the last one strikes me as perhaps prioritizing other considerations ahead of pure enjoyment while in the hobby. I could be off, and I'm sure you all have different reasons.


I can only speak for myself; exiting the hobby would mean owning a small number of watches with a very distinct role set for each one. The dressy piece, the fun watch, the beater and the all-around kick-ass watch. The all-around would get most wear during a business week, the dressy piece would serve in an appropriate occasion, the fun watch mostly on holidays and goofing around and the beater on every other hour of the week. Rotating watches on the same role just keeps your mind trapped on the hobby.

So it makes sense to have more $$ invested in the all-around kick-ass watch. Since I'm positive on what I like after having owned 70-80 watches (see checklist above) I feel confident enough to make the informed choice. And since we're talking superlatives of a very focused checklist, the price is high as well.

You need to keep in mind that while I haven't spent all that much money, I've handled a lot of watches that were very expensive when they were new. They were not good value back then but I got them for cheap twenty years later, so I'm rather spoiled on build quality. The nine watches I currently own had a combined MSRP of around $20k and they are not Invictas.

The alternative is to ditch the ultra-expensive all-around watch and just wear the beater most of the time. But that would probably have me bored after awhile.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> cant think of anything worse than gold on a sports watch tbh


Diamonds
Fluted bezels


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I can only speak for myself; exiting the hobby would mean owning a small number of watches with a very distinct role set for each one. The dressy piece, the fun watch, the beater and the all-around kick-ass watch. The all-around would get most wear during a business week, the dressy piece would serve in an appropriate occasion, the fun watch mostly on holidays and goofing around and the beater on every other hour of the week. Rotating watches on the same role just keeps your mind trapped on the hobby.
> 
> So it makes sense to have more $$ invested in the all-around kick-ass watch. Since I'm positive on what I like after having owned 70-80 watches (see checklist above) I feel confident enough to make the informed choice. And since we're talking superlatives of a very focused checklist, the price is high as well.
> 
> ...


I always wonder whether an exit watch should be something high up your price comfort bands, probably outside of the comfort zone, to be such a shock that you just stop buying b-).

An alternative view is that an exit watch is just yet another WIS addict construct to justify buying an expensive watch. All of us could exit now and be happy with what we've got.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> I always wonder whether an exit watch should be something high up your price comfort bands, probably outside of the comfort zone, to be such a shock that you just stop buying b-).
> 
> An alternative view is that an exit watch is just yet another WIS addict construct to justify buying an expensive watch. All of us could exit now and be happy with what we've got.......


Aye. There's the rub.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Here is the Pelagos that is taking the place of my recently departed NTH Nacken black. I really like the feel of this watch, and the titanium construction ticks off another box for me. At 500 meters, it is also a deep diver, so it ticks that box, too. That makes me comfortable selling the Prometheus Poseidon.

This brings the collection size down to 11. That includes the Seamaster that I'm going to get next month with Mom's estate distribution. It also includes a Seiko with sentimental value that I hardly ever wear, a beater NH35 for the gym, and a Casio Protrek ABC. This means the number of watches in daily rotation is 8, and that is eminently manageable.

Also, for full disclosure, I have been pondering a 1:1 Seiko swap for a while now, and that might happen. It would be the Black/Gold Samurai for a GS Snowflake Spring Drive. For clarity, it's only a 1:1 swap on volume, not price  Bash away at the GS, please!










Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I always wonder whether an exit watch should be something high up your price comfort bands, probably outside of the comfort zone, to be such a shock that you just stop buying b-).
> 
> An alternative view is that an exit watch is just yet another WIS addict construct to justify buying an expensive watch. All of us could exit now and be happy with what we've got.......


It's harder to admit you made a mistake buying something expensive.

Plus if you're buying into the forum favourites (a Moonwatch, a Sub, etc) then you'd be quietly whispering to yourself 'shut up, everyone likes it so you'll learn to be happy with it too'.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> It's harder to admit you made a mistake buying something expensive.
> 
> Plus if you're buying into the forum favourites (a Moonwatch, a Sub, etc) then you'd be quietly whispering to yourself 'shut up, everyone likes it so you'll learn to be happy with it too'.


George, it's funny you should say this. I have often thought the same thing, and wondered weather that feeling of "just be satisfied with this watch, because everyone else loves it, so it must be a great watch" is a benefit or not. I can see it being beneficial if we are helping our own negative tendency to constantly flip, never giving ourselves a proper chance to get to know a watch and appreciate it.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here is the Pelagos that is taking the place of my recently departed NTH Nacken black. I really like the feel of this watch, and the titanium construction ticks off another box for me. At 500 meters, it is also a deep diver, so it ticks that box, too. That makes me comfortable selling the Prometheus Poseidon.
> 
> This brings the collection size down to 11. That includes the Seamaster that I'm going to get next month with Mom's estate distribution. It also includes a Seiko with sentimental value that I hardly ever wear, a beater NH35 for the gym, and a Casio Protrek ABC. This means the number of watches in daily rotation is 8, and that is eminently manageable.
> 
> ...


Well only two comments. Firstly, enjoy the Pelagos. It's a great watch. The omega from moms estate is of course a sentimental and exempt purchase.

The Seiko swap tho..... hmm. Sounds like a lame excuse just to buy another watch to me. A samurai for a snowflake isn't a 1/1 swap, it's apples and potatoes.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I can only speak for myself; exiting the hobby would mean owning a small number of watches with a very distinct role set for each one. The dressy piece, the fun watch, the beater and the all-around kick-ass watch. The all-around would get most wear during a business week, the dressy piece would serve in an appropriate occasion, the fun watch mostly on holidays and goofing around and the beater on every other hour of the week. Rotating watches on the same role just keeps your mind trapped on the hobby.
> 
> So it makes sense to have more $$ invested in the all-around kick-ass watch. Since I'm positive on what I like after having owned 70-80 watches (see checklist above) I feel confident enough to make the informed choice. And since we're talking superlatives of a very focused checklist, the price is high as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a handle in regards to your way out. My questions was more in regards to why save the most expensive purchase for last? This seems somewhat counter intuitive to me, in most hobbies including collectibles, the Grail(s) so to speak is the climax while still active. Once we decide to call it quits it becomes more of a winding down process, choosing what to keep and let go, unless considerations such as investment or legacy for posterity suddenly take on a priority that wasn't there before and one feels it hasn't been acquired yet or to the now desired degree. Just my thoughts on the matter. A better watch may just keep you in the hobby longer.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here is the Pelagos that is taking the place of my recently departed NTH Nacken black. I really like the feel of this watch, and the titanium construction ticks off another box for me. At 500 meters, it is also a deep diver, so it ticks that box, too. That makes me comfortable selling the Prometheus Poseidon.
> 
> This brings the collection size down to 11. That includes the Seamaster that I'm going to get next month with Mom's estate distribution. It also includes a Seiko with sentimental value that I hardly ever wear, a beater NH35 for the gym, and a Casio Protrek ABC. This means the number of watches in daily rotation is 8, and that is eminently manageable.
> 
> ...


So you like to read, you like big square boxes and you are now ready for Global Flooding. Cool!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well only two comments. Firstly, enjoy the Pelagos. It's a great watch. The omega from moms estate is of course a sentimental and exempt purchase.
> 
> The Seiko swap tho..... hmm. Sounds like a lame excuse just to buy another watch to me. A samurai for a snowflake isn't a 1/1 swap, it's apples and potatoes.


He said it's Seiko for Seiko, lol. Being at or close to where he want to be it then becomes a matter of rotating through parts of the collection, which is the name of game for some of us. He does seem to be picking up speed, doesn't he?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> He said it's Seiko for Seiko, lol. Being at or close to where he want to be it then becomes a matter of rotating through parts of the collection, which is the name of game for some of us. He does seem to be picking up speed, doesn't he?


Dunno if I'm picking up speed. The dive watch consolidation has been in progress, and the Seiko swap has been in my mind for a few months. Maybe that does qualify as acceleration. The Omega is definitely a new thing, but kind of a different situation.

Of course, this being WPAC, I realize all that sounds like good old addict rationalization 

Doc Savage


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Well..... I've bought a watch or two now. 

--》 Mondaine lady version for the lady in my life(Imho this one doesn't count, I have the black dial version and I'll surprise her with this around New Years);-)
--》Seiko Presage Cocktail Blue Moon for myself.
--》 Oh, and all that money I've saved up by not buying anything etc. Well, I've decided to blow it on a month long trip to Istanbul, Turkey. 
--》 Zero watches sold.


So, should I sell a watch or just say I'm doing fine?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Well..... I've bought a watch or two now.
> 
> --》 Mondaine lady version for the lady in my life(Imho this one doesn't count, I have the black dail version and I'll surprise her with this around New Years);-)
> --》Seiko Presage Cocktail Blue Moon for myself.
> ...


Sell every watch that you don't love.

Doc Savage


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Sell every watch that you don't love.
> 
> Doc Savage


Yeah, but I'm not necessarily looking to leave the hobby. I'm in a holding pattern right now. So, I'll continue to wait


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Yeah, but I'm not necessarily looking to leave the hobby. I'm in a holding pattern right now. So, I'll continue to wait


I'm with you. I'm not saying you should leave the hobby, just that it is constructive and freeing to limit your collection to only watches that you love. There are tons and tons of watches that we like, that turn our heads and tempt us to pay with PayPal. Forcing ourselves to distinguish between watches we like and those we love is one of the biggest steps we can make towards controlling the obsession.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Well..... I've bought a watch or two now.
> 
> --》 Mondaine lady version for the lady in my life(Imho this one doesn't count, I have the black dial version and I'll surprise her with this around New Years);-)
> --》Seiko Presage Cocktail Blue Moon for myself.
> ...


Go back and read the rules, no posting of the Seiko for bashing and one in one out. You need to sell something......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here is the Pelagos that is taking the place of my recently departed NTH Nacken black. I really like the feel of this watch, and the titanium construction ticks off another box for me. At 500 meters, it is also a deep diver, so it ticks that box, too. That makes me comfortable selling the Prometheus Poseidon.
> 
> This brings the collection size down to 11. That includes the Seamaster that I'm going to get next month with Mom's estate distribution. It also includes a Seiko with sentimental value that I hardly ever wear, a beater NH35 for the gym, and a Casio Protrek ABC. This means the number of watches in daily rotation is 8, and that is eminently manageable.
> 
> ...


It DOES feel like you are picking up speed here. You've spent ages trimming down your collection and now suddenly you've got cash your off on a spending spree. You've just bought the Pelagos (which is hardly abstinence is it?) and I'd suggest that you enjoy that for the rest of the year before you buy anything else. And it ain't a 1:1 BTW......


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> --》 Oh, and all that money I've saved up by not buying anything etc. Well, I've decided to blow it on a month long trip to Istanbul, Turkey.
> 
> So, should I sell a watch or just say I'm doing fine?


Yay! Enjoy Turkey!
That's a solid result. And every day you're there, you can think 'I'm here, thanks to not buying watches'
Great to have something so tangible to show your achievement :thumbs:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> There are tons and tons of watches that we like, that turn our heads and tempt us to pay with PayPal.


I would be more frugal with my buying if it could only be from brick and mortar shops. Clicking your way to purchases is the worst enabling factor.


----------



## BenKing (Jul 8, 2018)

I've been saving for awhile now for a new watch and I think this club is just what I need, by 2019 I should've enough saved up to make a really good purchase. I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Sounds like you have a handle in regards to your way out. My questions was more in regards to why save the most expensive purchase for last? This seems somewhat counter intuitive to me, in most hobbies including collectibles, the Grail(s) so to speak is the climax while still active. Once we decide to call it quits it becomes more of a winding down process, choosing what to keep and let go, unless considerations such as investment or legacy for posterity suddenly take on a priority that wasn't there before and one feels it hasn't been acquired yet or to the now desired degree. Just my thoughts on the matter. A better watch may just keep you in the hobby longer.


I'm almost out of the hobby so buying the most expensive upper-tier watch feels like closure. Its not happening overnight, it would take awhile.

The thrill is definitely gone. I've stumbled upon what appears to be a very early production Sumo 003 with some marked differences against the usual 003. Took comparative photos against my 003 a month ago but haven't posted them yet. Could have made a video but didn't bother. In the microcosm of Seiko collecting that's like _huge_. But... meh.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> It DOES feel like you are picking up speed here. You've spent ages trimming down your collection and now suddenly you've got cash your off on a spending spree. You've just bought the Pelagos (which is hardly abstinence is it?) and I'd suggest that you enjoy that for the rest of the year before you buy anything else. And it ain't a 1:1 BTW......


Nah. I continue to reduce the collection size, which is the most important metric for me. Some reorganization is inherent in that process. The proposed Seiko swap is 1:1 in/out. Also, I don't have the estate money yet - won't have it for several more weeks - so that's not a factor. The Pelagos was a cash purchase. The GS would be, too.

Money has never been the primary limiter for me in this obsession (perceived value was always my guide). That was one of my problems - I've had the money to spend on watches, which is why I was buying so many and not enjoying them.

When I got the notification about coming into a large sum of money in the future, I was tempted to jump into a silly luxury like an AP or Patek, but that soon passed, thanks to WPAC.

Also, the Ball Hydrocarbon Black has sold.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Nah. I continue to reduce the collection size, which is the most important metric for me. Some reorganization is inherent in that process. The proposed Seiko swap is 1:1 in/out. Also, I don't have the estate money yet - won't have it for several more weeks - so that's not a factor. The Pelagos was a cash purchase. The GS would be, too.
> 
> Money has never been the primary limiter for me in this obsession (perceived value was always my guide). That was one of my problems - I've had the money to spend on watches, which is why I was buying so many and not enjoying them.
> 
> ...


Still stand by the advice of enjoying the Pelagos and stay away from buying anything else.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ok made a purchase but it’s an instant flip. Funny story......

Bought Harrods Tudor - love it paid delivered and now worn. All good so far.....

Yesterday I get email from Harrods “we have the Tudor you ordered ......”. Ok that’s odd I thought. Asked can I pick it up on Thursday - had to say yes..... bizarre and I’m guessing some kind of admin mix up.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

^^BOGOF?
;-)


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Still stand by the advice of enjoying the Pelagos and stay away from buying anything else.......


Good advice, Hornet. Always appreciated 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> ^^BOGOF?
> ;-)


Well not quite but selling the second one will give £1000 profit so it'll mean I got my one for £1630


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok made a purchase but it's an instant flip. Funny story......
> 
> Bought Harrods Tudor - love it paid delivered and now worn. All good so far.....
> 
> Yesterday I get email from Harrods "we have the Tudor you ordered ......". Ok that's odd I thought. Asked can I pick it up on Thursday - had to say yes..... bizarre and I'm guessing some kind of admin mix up.


What, so buy it and sell for profit?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well not quite but selling the second one will give £1000 profit so it'll mean I got my one for £1630


Jammy git.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What, so buy it and sell for profit?


I know right

Guess I'm going straight to hell huh and not passing go


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well not quite but selling the second one will give £1000 profit so it'll mean I got my one for £1630


A flipper's dream come true right there.

Don't say it too loud or you'll possibly hurt the feelings of others, making money selling watches and all.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I know right
> 
> Guess I'm going straight to hell huh and not passing go


Nope. Just taking advantage of a lucky break. I'd have done the same.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Nope. Just taking advantage of a lucky break. I'd have done the same.......


Dunno what happened - it's like the planets aligned or something. Sold the marinemaster then they go and do an admin mix up. Couldn't really say no. Still feels s bit odd but not arguing about it


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> The 215 is the pinnacle of what I've grown to like in watches:
> 
> Large 44mm watch spreading its size across the wrist, hugging it.
> Best scratch resistant titanium alloy in the world
> ...


bull...t

you are just making an excuse to spend hideous amount of money on watch.

try to make a presentation liker that with flipchart and laser pointer to your wife when you try to explain to her why are you not going to vacation this year. Because you bought GS GMT

good luck with that.

oh and watch is too big and as far from GS usual stuff, like textured dials and whole "GSness" as one can be. It is GS for ********, if there is such a thing.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> bull...t
> 
> you are just making an excuse to spend hideous amount of money on watch.
> 
> ...


I'm still single. All the more reason to get it while I can


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

When I joined WPAC in Januari I had a Longines Hydroconquest on the way, bought in 2017,
and decided not to buy anything until the end of the year.
My heart was set an a Tag Heuer Calibre 5 Day Date.
This process helped me not to long for yet more affordables,
and keep focus on the big reward.

I was planning to get a new Carrera at an AD because I couldn't find them for less than 1500euro used.
But last week I saw one a lot cheaper on an auction site and put in a bid and won it.
Well summer is over, so that's almost the end of the year.
So this is my "planned" purchase for 2018.

This is not and exit-watch but I want to sell a few more affordables
and not purchase anything for a long time.
After the honeymoon period with the TAG, 
I'm going to use the same tactic again and focus on a Speedmaster,
But I don't mind if that takes me 2 or even 5 years to acquire.

Obligatory picture 
(looks not as huge in real life);


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> When I joined WPAC in Januari I had a Longines Hydroconquest on the way, bought in 2017,
> and decided not to buy anything until the end of the year.
> My heart was set an a Tag Heuer Calibre 5 Day Date.
> This process helped me not to long for yet more affordables,
> ...


It's a quality and underrated watch. You've been very disciplined - you seem in control 10/10


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's a quality and underrated watch. You've been very disciplined - you seem in control 10/10


Thank you.
It is indeed a wonderful watch, way above any other watch I owned before.
It was the right thing to go for a non-affordable, even if I got it for (almost) affordable euros.
That doesn't mean I have not been tempted in the past few months,
mainly by Alpina,Certina etc, not so much by microbrands,
I think those are out of my system,
even though I still have a few in the watch box that are not going anywhere (Obris Morgan, G Gerlach, Kemmner). 
Anytime I was looking at a nice new watch,
I was thinking how much closer that money would bring me to the TAG, Omega, Montblanc,..
Having a few nicer pieces also makes it easier to sell the mid-tiers.
I have an 8-watch watchbox so that is the goal.
Three chrono's (Tissel, Certina, Tuseno) are for sale, but no takers so far.
Strangely enough, I still like my cheap Kassaw's and Casio A168.
I'm glad to have gone to the process of .........s stuff,
blatant homages and cheap to more expensive microbrands. 
It's all about the road, not the destination.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Beater for today (and yesterday) as it's another day of what our American cousins would term yard work......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Beater for today (and yesterday) as it's another day of what our American cousins would term yard work......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eating donuts and watching the grass grow?


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I couldn't believe i managed to not buy any watch since march. Although I cheated a bit when i put some money to trade the edox with the oris.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Tres said:


> I couldn't believe i managed to not buy any watch since march. Although I cheated a bit when i put some money to trade the edox with the oris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always interested how people record these things - is that just the notes app on iPhone?


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Always interested how people record these things - is that just the notes app on iPhone?


Nope. It's just an app called color note for android.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that we need a photo for bashing purposes please......


Well, I don't have one because the Explorer has been in the safe for two whole weeks. I've gone trekking. With the Tudor Sub.

Proceed to bash on that basis.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Well, I don't have one because the Explorer has been in the safe for two whole weeks. I've gone trekking. With the Tudor Sub.
> 
> Proceed to bash on that basis.


Tudor sub in the wild - trekking. I love the mental image, stay safe and have fun


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Eating donuts and watching the grass grow?


I wish Rusty, I wish. Having a rather sedentary job means my back (and everything else) isn't used to manual labour......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Well, I don't have one because the Explorer has been in the safe for two whole weeks. I've gone trekking. With the Tudor Sub.
> 
> Proceed to bash on that basis.


So, the watch that is intended as an "explorer" is cosseted in a safe whilst you're off "exploring" with a delicate vintage watch?! Oh dear.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Two very long days of work around the house finished and back to the MKII KW......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

blackdot said:


> Well, I don't have one because the Explorer has been in the safe for two whole weeks. I've gone trekking. With the Tudor Sub.
> 
> Proceed to bash on that basis.


 We don't just do 'bashing' here. We tamper with your brain.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

variation in a theme lol


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blackdot said:


> Well, I don't have one because the Explorer has been in the safe for two whole weeks. I've gone trekking. With the Tudor Sub.
> 
> Proceed to bash on that basis.


Good idea, save the Explorer for when you go diving.

On another note I can understand your predicament, certainly don't want to take a chance on getting a rain drop on that Explorer lest it leave a water spot on the crystal or imagine the visual disturbance a little trail dust might create, uff. And heaven forbid you should ding it or scratch it against a rock. Heart attack time. This is how you know you spent too much on a watch!........... or you bought a piece of jewelry that just happens to look like a watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Good idea, save the Explorer for when you go diving.
> 
> On another note I can understand your predicament, certainly don't want to take a chance on getting a rain drop on that Explorer lest it leave a water spot on the crystal or imagine the visual disturbance a little trail dust might create, uff. And heaven forbid you should ding it or scratch it against a rock. Heart attack time. This is how you know you spent too much on a watch!........... or you bought a piece of jewelry that just happens to look like a watch.


If you have more than one watch that makes them ALL jewellery.......... ;-)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> If you have more than one watch that makes them ALL jewellery.......... ;-)


I suppose that also makes them a money pit.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Good idea, save the Explorer for when you go diving.
> 
> On another note I can understand your predicament, certainly don't want to take a chance on getting a rain drop on that Explorer...


Priceless! 

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't see what's so funny, cleaning a dried drop of water off a sapphire crystal ain't easy, Mister!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I don't see what's so funny, cleaning a dried drop of water off a sapphire crystal ain't easy, Mister!


For major issue like that I prefer to send the watch back to Rolex to be dealt with.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> For major issue like that I prefer to send the watch back to Rolex to be dealt with.......


I believe there's a Very Special Rolex handkerchief in case you're travelling and that mischievous droplet won't let you set GMT time correctly.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I believe there's a Very Special Rolex handkerchief in case you're travelling and that mischievous droplet won't let you set GMT time correctly.


Word has it that the cloth is impregnated with unicorn tears


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I have decided not to do the Seiko swap now. I still love the idea of a GS Snowflake, but it will have to wait until next year.

Thanks WPAC 

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Second attempt since Tapatalk crashed, a sec away from posting (act of God?)

A fellow member at a local forum got this Damasko chrono










and I dig what I'm seeing here. Makes a good match for my SBDD. Damasko has solid user feedback, standard 7750, built to last, no bracelet option though. Haven't bought a chrono for ~20 years now and the time could be ripe. Should become available in six months time used but mint since it was bought by a WIS 

Your bashing thoughts please.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Second attempt since Tapatalk crashed, a sec away from posting (act of God?)
> 
> A fellow member at a local forum got this Damasko chrono
> 
> ...


Can't

Love it

Bombproof

You can get a separate bracelet but need send watch to them to fit it

I'll get me coat


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Can't
> 
> You can get a separate bracelet but need send watch to them to fit it


er.....what? don't they know the specs of their watch? Is it forged into place by the guy who made Thor's hammer or something?

I found a bracelet option in their catalog for the 40mm chrono but no picture of a bracelet for this one (42mm)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Second attempt since Tapatalk crashed, a sec away from posting (act of God?)
> 
> A fellow member at a local forum got this Damasko chrono
> 
> ...


I thought you were all done George? Not so happy now? GS not an option?

......honestly it looks so dull.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> er.....what? don't they know the specs of their watch? Is it forged into place by the guy who made Thor's hammer or something?
> 
> I found a bracelet option in their catalog for the 40mm chrono but no picture of a bracelet for this one (42mm)


The custom fitting is for the older DA series Damaskos. Not sure what model yours is. Just check with them.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damasko-bracelet-fitting-3615778.html


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I thought you were all done George? Not so happy now? GS not an option?
> 
> ......honestly it looks so dull.


Just thinking long term. I should be selling a few more as my daily routine settles with the new job. A GS chrono is prohibitively high-maintenance.

Five, maybe six watches is the top figure I want to achieve. So I'm taking it from those few watches that I want to keep and checking if anything else could squeeze in.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

There’s a video somewhere of a guy with a springbar tool trying his hardest to scratch a damasko and failing. The steel is 100% nickel free as well as ice hardened. Genuinely impressive in a tool watch. “Fit for purpose” would be the phrase best to describe Danasko.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> There's a video somewhere of a guy with a springbar tool trying his hardest to scratch a damasko and failing. The steel is 100% nickel free as well as ice hardened. Genuinely impressive in a tool watch. "Fit for purpose" would be the phrase best to describe Danasko.


Great. You can't scratch it. Ever. But it looks as dull as f*@k.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK WPAC brethren in need of dissuading, bashing, etc.......

I've for some stupid reason got an idea in my head that selling off several of my affordables and consolidating these into an Omega speedmaster reduced would be a good idea. OK the size would be perfect, better than the professional, but I don't need a chronograph and I really am very happy with what I've got........o|

Bash away and help me get this idea out of my head. Oh, and don't use the "it's not a moon watch" argument, that's just silly. 

Obligatory picture for reference........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren in need of dissuading, bashing, etc.......
> 
> I've for some stupid reason got an idea in my head that selling off several of my affordables and consolidating these into an Omega speedmaster reduced would be a good idea. OK the size would be perfect, better than the professional, but I don't need a chronograph and I really am very happy with what I've got........o|
> 
> ...


Owned it flipped it. Quickly.

Good points...
it's an Omega
Case shape is good
It's automatic.

Bad points.... 
it's blaaaaaaaaaaaand
It's NOT a moon watch so it's a pretend moon watch whether you like it or not 
It's a standard movement with a module on top:it's not a Chrono movement
It's acrylic crystal (I think)
It's bland
You don't like chronogrsphs
You don't have "several" affordables to sell
It's bland

Did I say it's bland?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Plus you lose so much at every flip, it should be like, your last watch ever - if you flip that one you'll lose a thousand quid


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

If you insist hornet do NOT pay over £1200 for one. Decent used ones avail at that price otherwise when you flip (not IF but WHEN) then you WILL lose £


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Owned it flipped it. Quickly.
> 
> Good points...
> it's an Omega
> ...


I was hoping for something different, but......

There all pretend moon watches, none of them have been to the moon or will ever get any closer than they already are.

Crystal is the same as the professional I think......

Its bland?! It looks exactly the same as the professional!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> View attachment 13520393
> 
> 
> Plus you lose so much at every flip, it should be like, your last watch ever - if you flip that one you'll lose a thousand quid


Didn't I tell you not to do that?! You and Rusty both get detention.......



RustyBin5 said:


> If you insist hornet do NOT pay over £1200 for one. Decent used ones avail at that price otherwise when you flip (not IF but WHEN) then you WILL lose £


You've given up on the bashing already Rusty? You're just enabling now.......


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Not exactly
The dial is flat printed, no sunken subdials as on some Pros
The running seconds and chrono seconds are reversed cos of the piggyback DD movement (this is annoying if you have many other chronos)
The additional minute numerals add clutter, not interest


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Not exactly
> The dial is flat printed, no sunken subdials as on some Pros
> The running seconds and chrono seconds are reversed cos of the piggyback DD movement (this is annoying if you have many other chronos)
> The additional minute numerals add clutter, not interest


.......details, details. How about "FFS hornet, haven't you just dropped a bomb on that beautiful MKII? Why would you want this FFS? Get a grip man."

If you want a job doing properly, do it yourself......:-db-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> .......details, details. How about "FFS hornet, haven't you just dropped a bomb on that beautiful MKII? Why would you want this FFS? Get a grip man."
> 
> If you want a job doing properly, do it yourself......:-db-)


Well I'm assuming the mkII wouldn't be chopped.

It doesn't look like the pro. The subdials are spread out horridly. Yes it's same crystal so yes it'll scratch and drive you nuts. Bracelet is very dated.

But most of all

It's bland. And you don't even like chronos. Have you been drinking?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Speaking of drinking I've placed preorder for a ltd edition steinhart to replace the hulk steinhart which I will sell. Technically it's 2019 as that's when it will be ready but declaring it here anyway. So collection at end 2018 will be 13 plus 4/5 steinharts. Happy with progress and where I'm at


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

That looks small for a Steiny. 40mm?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

As for Hornet's thoughts

Addiction works in mysterious ways

You may be unhappy with what you've got so ...you look for anothet watch.

Or you may feel very happy with what you've got so... you look for another watch. You may even sell the watch you wore the most cause you rationalise how you'll like the new one even more.

My top three ATM


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well I'm assuming the mkII wouldn't be chopped.
> 
> It doesn't look like the pro. The subdials are spread out horridly. Yes it's same crystal so yes it'll scratch and drive you nuts. Bracelet is very dated.
> 
> ...


No drinking Rusty. But I think I'm slowly being persuaded here, so keep it coming guys.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> As for Hornet's thoughts
> 
> Addiction works in mysterious ways
> 
> ...


Well, it's really funny. I'm happy with the Oris and the MKII but everything else is meh........

.......I wonder whether being bored of the others has led me to this? Could I just sell them and move on?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, it's really funny. I'm happy with the Oris and the MKII but everything else is meh........
> 
> .......I wonder whether being bored of the others has led me to this? Could I just sell them and move on?


I remember a time, not so long ago, when you were in love with the 051 and the Archimede (can't recall your reaction to SRPC35, think I was away at the time)

Sounds like you're just in love with the new kid on the block and compared to that flame the rest feel insignificant.

You could ofc sell the Seikos and the Archie but I'd put that on hold till the MKII flame comes down a bit.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren in need of dissuading, bashing, etc.......
> 
> I've for some stupid reason got an idea in my head that selling off several of my affordables and consolidating these into an Omega speedmaster reduced would be a good idea. OK the size would be perfect, better than the professional, but I don't need a chronograph and I really am very happy with what I've got........o|
> 
> ...


Have you tried it on? It actually wears really small (I like smaller watches 36-40mm btw) and the 18mm strap made it feel a bit like a ladies watch to me.

The uneven crown and pushers looks funky, and I've read that it's difficult/expensive to service due to the add-on module.

Unfortunately in coming to this conclusion I may have fallen for the more expensive Speedmaster Professional (or perhaps the Racing).

If you get the Reduced you'll eventually flip it for another Speedy, so wait a while and skip the intermediate step.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Speaking of drinking I've placed preorder for a ltd edition steinhart to replace the hulk steinhart which I will sell. Technically it's 2019 as that's when it will be ready but declaring it here anyway. So collection at end 2018 will be 13 plus 4/5 steinharts. Happy with progress and where I'm at


Is it against the WPAC to ask for details on this? Looks great!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren in need of dissuading, bashing, etc.......
> 
> I've for some stupid reason got an idea in my head that selling off several of my affordables and consolidating these into an Omega speedmaster reduced would be a good idea. OK the size would be perfect, better than the professional, but I don't need a chronograph and I really am very happy with what I've got........o|
> 
> ...


This one is easy to bash.

1) everybody tells us we need a Speedmaster, but we don't. None of us do.

2) chronographs are ultimately frustrating. We don't really use the tiny, hard to see hands to time anything, because we all have cell phones to do that. If we want to go old-school and use our watch as a timer, we can just use the bezel of the dive watch as an effective timer for most things. Nobody times anything for more than an hour.

3) chronographs are too fat and too heavy. That gets old.

4) if you feel like you really want a chronograph, buy a quartz like the Certina DS First, that times both elapsed seconds and minutes with two separate, large, center dial hands, yet is still a relatively thin, light watch.

I must say I am a fan of consolidation and going up-market. I have done that a bit so far, and I will probably continue in the future, albeit slowly. I can't fault your thought process, just your choice of a Speedy. Might I suggest a lovely Seamaster Aqua Terra? LOL just kidding 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I remember a time, not so long ago, when you were in love with the 051 and the Archimede (can't recall your reaction to SRPC35, think I was away at the time)
> 
> Sounds like you're just in love with the new kid on the block and compared to that flame the rest feel insignificant.
> 
> You could ofc sell the Seikos and the Archie but I'd put that on hold till the MKII flame comes down a bit.


I know George o| I think that I partly realise the madness of it, but just needed a WPAC slapping to snap me out of it.......



jon_huskisson said:


> Have you tried it on? It actually wears really small (I like smaller watches 36-40mm btw) and the 18mm strap made it feel a bit like a ladies watch to me.
> 
> The uneven crown and pushers looks funky, and I've read that it's difficult/expensive to service due to the add-on module.
> 
> ...


Never tried it on and thanks as that's a good reason to stop thinking about it...... |>



Hotblack Desiato said:


> This one is easy to bash.
> 
> 1) everybody tells us we need a Speedmaster, but we don't. None of us do.
> 
> ...


I really don't need (or really want) anything. I think I'm cured of this momentary insanity......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Speaking of drinking I've placed preorder for a ltd edition steinhart to replace the hulk steinhart which I will sell. Technically it's 2019 as that's when it will be ready but declaring it here anyway. So collection at end 2018 will be 13 plus 4/5 steinharts. Happy with progress and where I'm at


I would ask what special edition this is Rusty, but that would be pointless wouldn't it? It's just yet another ocean one, oh look its got different hands (yawn....), oooow it's got some fancy dial (again yawn). Aren't you bored of these yet?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That looks small for a Steiny. 40mm?


No - standard ocean case 42. It's artists impression


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, it's really funny. I'm happy with the Oris and the MKII but everything else is meh........
> 
> .......I wonder whether being bored of the others has led me to this? Could I just sell them and move on?


Listen. You just answered it. Keep mkII keep Oris. Sell the rest. Doesn't mean you need to replace them... consider it Xmas paid for...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Is it against the WPAC to ask for details on this? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I think it's safe to tell you since it's a ltd edition of 111 and all 111 preorders have been taken. Was made in conjunction with watchlounge.com


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Don’t get the reduced Hornet, it’s too small and too much of a wannabe Speedmaster.

I am setting myself a goal to buy a Speedmaster FOIS for my 30th birthday in October 2019.

Also, Something very rare and tempting appeared for sale today, but I am trying to hold strong since I recently bought the MKII Key West. It’s always 1 in 1 out.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I do think the run of the mill, basic black Speedmaster, Reduced or pro for that matter, is somewhat bland.

Hornet and I might have the same problem with chronographs, they're pretty to look at and we'd like to have one but it won't get worn much and they have fairly useles and expensive complications.

Here are 2 versions of the reduced that I don't think are bland, both a little more expensive than the basic black. Did I say they were pretty to look at?


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I do think the run of the mill, basic black Speedmaster, Reduced or pro for that matter, is somewhat bland.
> 
> Hornet and I might have the same problem with chronographs, they're pretty to look at and we'd like to have one but it won't get worn much and they have fairly useles and expensive complications.
> 
> ...


There are a few cool Speedy Racing models, and I think they're cheaper than the Pro (and they have sapphire crystals).









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Second attempt since Tapatalk crashed, a sec away from posting (act of God?)
> 
> A fellow member at a local forum got this Damasko chrono
> 
> ...


Take this from someone who appreciates a highly legible watch, this thing is an overly ornamented mess. Warp speed Mr Sulu!









A paradox of time.

That was the fun part, bash the innocent defenseless watch, ha-ha-ha. As you well know one of my specialties here is mind tampering, thus, don't get lost in the weeds, my friend. Guys, with all the current rage about collection downsizing for the purpose of upgrading to better quality, know that better quality will only take you so far, money exempted. Don't think that putting all your pennies in one piece will get you the "best" you can have.

I rather get a cheap $20 Chinese watch that will soon enough self destruct than a pricey quality watch that I can't even put a ding on with a sledge hammer when soon enough I come to my senses and realize what the hell I've done. Notwithstanding personal taste, some of the ugliest watches I have ever seen have also been some of the most expensive I have seen. Time for the money bath remedy.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ugh I see we opened the can of worms labeled 'Speedy Specials'.

I think there's a new one out every Tuesday. Speedy Tuesday. 

I'll see myself out.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Mmmyeah not a fan of the special speedmaster editions - far too many of them, the whole range is imo diluted af. If 95% of the models are "special", then no model is special.

As for the reduced... it's.. okay... but it's not quite there, and the differences between it and the regular speedy pro are annoying. The off-axis pusher/crown situation is awkward; the dial imo is less well proportioned (and flat print vs the sloped edge and domed subdials in the proper model is a big difference); the way subdials creep into the hour/minute/second indices is ugly; the whole thing feels too thick for it's own size (the speedy pro seems more slender all in all).

Plus, yeah, I imagine servicing will be a) costly and b) sloooow. (Then again, I guess the same applies for my nomos, or your Oris / MkII if going through the brand).

Indeed, try selling off the other watches and stay like that for a while (mkII + oris only). See if something feels missing.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Don't get the reduced Hornet, it's too small and too much of a wannabe Speedmaster.
> 
> I am setting myself a goal to buy a Speedmaster FOIS for my 30th birthday in October 2019.
> 
> Also, Something very rare and tempting appeared for sale today, but I am trying to hold strong since I recently bought the MKII Key West. It's always 1 in 1 out.


You need help with being dissuaded with whatever it is? That's what we're here for......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok, so no further assistance required on bashing and speedy reduced thanks guys, I'm over it.......


......thanks to everyone for their bashing!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> You need help with being dissuaded with whatever it is? That what we're here for......


Nope. This time I'm buying it first and will figure out what to do with the MKII later  I should probably leave this thread for good.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Nope. This time I'm buying it first and will figure out what to do with the MKII later  I should probably leave this thread for good.


Oh come on blowfish, at least give the brethren a chance to dissuade you.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Double post.........


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Nope. This time I'm buying it first and will figure out what to do with the MKII later  I should probably leave this thread for good.


Sounds like you know it's bashable but don't want to hear the truth

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Nope. This time I'm buying it first and will figure out what to do with the MKII later  I should probably leave this thread for good.


 ?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello.......



.......blowfish are you there?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay, knock yourself out - I'll give you a few hours.

This is a truly rare red dial Aqua Terra with the 2500 movement which is a Japan market only release. It is 39 mm and 11 mm thick which makes it eminently wearable and a good companion for my vintage Sub (I like color or color accents on dials). It maybe too difficult to wear a red dial regularly but I just love it and red is my favorite color too. I have never seen one of these before for sale and it's a good price. Sometimes the dial appears maroon or dark red and other times a brighter, vibrant red. Let me know.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Calling Sinner to the WPAC lounge, Sinner to the WPAC lounge. Bashing required ASAP........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Okay, knock yourself out - I'll give you a few hours.
> 
> This is a truly rare red dial Aqua Terra with the 2500 movement which is a Japan market only release. It is 39 mm and 11 mm thick which makes it eminently wearable and a good companion for my vintage Sub (I like color or color accents on dials). It maybe too difficult to wear a red dial regularly but I just love it and red is my favorite color too. I have never seen one of these before for sale and it's a good price. Sometimes the dial appears maroon or dark red and other times a brighter, vibrant red. Let me know.


First thing that came to mind was Sinner's disco King (or was it queen?) watch. See attached picture for your reference.......

.......it's an unusual colour for a dial and personally speaking I find it rather garish, I can imagine you'd like it for awhile and quickly find yourself not reaching out for it. And then flipping it for a loss, whilst regretting selling the MKII.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Okay, knock yourself out - I'll give you a few hours.
> 
> This is a truly rare red dial Aqua Terra with the 2500 movement which is a Japan market only release. It is 39 mm and 11 mm thick which makes it eminently wearable and a good companion for my vintage Sub (I like color or color accents on dials). It maybe too difficult to wear a red dial regularly but I just love it and red is my favorite color too. I have never seen one of these before for sale and it's a good price. Sometimes the dial appears maroon or dark red and other times a brighter, vibrant red. Let me know.


Extreme color choices rarely work long-term. They photograph well but the novelty wears out real quick.

A friend owns a red Michael Schumacher speedy. Photographs well, looks meh IRL


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Extreme color choices rarely work long-term. They photograph well but the novelty wears out real quick...


This.

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I like the Aqua Terra, even the red, it’s a good wearable size and if it’s 11 mm thick it will be comfortable on the wrist. 

I would really like it in black or dark gray. I will agree with the comments regarding the lack of versatility with colored dial watches, I’ve owned Orange, ocean blue and yellow, they are somewhat of a novelty and it wears off pretty quickly.

As part of a larger collection adding color makes some sense. But as part of a smaller 2 or 3 watch, do-it-all set it really limits one’s choices. They’re just not versatile enough and mine rarely got worn.

I would like to know the reference number of this particular Omega to see if I can locate the black dial version for comparison.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmmm....it appears I may be just four easy trades away from two watches I've been drooling over for some time now - either

A. The towering 45mm behemoth SBDB003 Landmaster Spring Drive









or B. The gentle giant SBGH215









Should be the one and only 2019 purchase. (see, didn't brake any rules Hornet!)

Both have the same movement (5R66 vs 9R66 is the same except for GS decoration), clearly very different watches. Both built to impress.

Why buy either? Well, the noose is closing down over EU and pretty soon I won't be able to sneak past customs. That's ~25% extra on top. So it feels like the last chance to Spring Drive.

Really hard choice there. The Landmaster is out of production and very hard to track while the GS would be almost new and last several years w/o issues. The SBDB being a huge watch, not suitable for most of my day, while the GS would be drawing a little too much attention.

Ideally I'd like them both, but that would be too much. Or would it? Maybe there's room for them both (and not much else!) come 2020, God willing. ;-)

Sorry for the rant, just thinking out loud.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmmm....it appears I may be just four easy trades away from two watches I've been drooling over for some time now - either
> 
> A. The towering 45mm behemoth SBDB003 Landmaster Spring Drive
> 
> ...


Gentle giant all day long. Not even a contest imho


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> Okay, knock yourself out - I'll give you a few hours.
> 
> This is a truly rare red dial Aqua Terra with the 2500 movement which is a Japan market only release. It is 39 mm and 11 mm thick which makes it eminently wearable and a good companion for my vintage Sub (I like color or color accents on dials). It maybe too difficult to wear a red dial regularly but I just love it and red is my favorite color too. I have never seen one of these before for sale and it's a good price. Sometimes the dial appears maroon or dark red and other times a brighter, vibrant red. *Let me know.*


I told you so!

Welcome to the Club.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmmm....it appears I may be just four easy trades away from two watches I've been drooling over for some time now - either
> 
> A. The towering 45mm behemoth SBDB003 Landmaster Spring Drive
> 
> ...


Keep working yourself over George, from why either to both.......... and not much else. C'mon George, is this your first post here, you don't know me type of deal? From too huge to too much attention. Are you really, really - really sure about these? I like the behemoth sporty look better, but only if you're going to wear it.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmmm....it appears I may be just four easy trades away from two watches I've been drooling over for some time now - either
> 
> A. The towering 45mm behemoth SBDB003 Landmaster Spring Drive
> 
> ...


I can't really get behind either one.

The Landmaster is just too freaking big. I have a large Casio Pro Trek, but it does about 958 different functions that justify that size.

I'm a sucker for a Grand Seiko Spring Drive, but I do hate a date that's in a non-cardinal position. Ideally it would be at 6, but I'll take 3 if I have to. Anything else just really unbalances the dial.

Doc Savage


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Okay, knock yourself out - I'll give you a few hours.
> 
> This is a truly rare red dial Aqua Terra with the 2500 movement which is a Japan market only release. It is 39 mm and 11 mm thick which makes it eminently wearable and a good companion for my vintage Sub (I like color or color accents on dials). It maybe too difficult to wear a red dial regularly but I just love it and red is my favorite color too. I have never seen one of these before for sale and it's a good price. Sometimes the dial appears maroon or dark red and other times a brighter, vibrant red. Let me know.


Are there any other otherwise beautiful watches you'd like to own in the very worst possible colour? Genuinely interested.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> Are there any other otherwise beautiful watches you'd like to own in the very worst possible colour? Genuinely interested.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


That's a good one LOL


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The red light district special...

Tbh, here's my beef (pork?) with it: 
it looks like a fake. I know it 99% isn't and that it's special and rare and unique and so on*, but visually to me it looks like a lookalike, except that some guy at the chinese copy-plant thought that that red looks good (no it doesn't) and made all dials red so they're easier to see in the street market stall between all the skmeis, feices and so on.

*- Don't they make a buhzillion limited/special editions all over the place?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmmm....it appears I may be just four easy trades away from two watches I've been drooling over for some time now - either
> 
> A. The towering 45mm behemoth SBDB003 Landmaster Spring Drive
> 
> ...


I think that you need a break from watches George b-). You just want to buy anything don't you?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Back to the SBDC051 today.










Loving the profile on this......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Back to the SBDC051 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does weight compare to the Pepsi. The 2nd Harrods sold. Paypal balance healthy again


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> How does weight compare to the Pepsi. The 2nd Harrods sold. Paypal balance healthy again


You mean the MKII coke? Definitely heavier, but by how much I couldn't say. Its offset by being more comfortable than the MKII.....

Reckon that the SBDC051 will be ~190g and the MKII KW ~150g....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Seiko can make a 47mm wear comfy and nice. Its their top priority. Wish they would do the same for mid-range movement accuracy.

Sometimes I wish someone made a drop-in replacement for the 6R15, I'd be the first in line (but it better work this time).

Speaking of which, more merchandise is here, customs-free


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko can make a 47mm wear comfy and nice. Its their top priority. Wish they would do the same for mid-range movement accuracy.
> 
> Sometimes I wish someone made a drop-in replacement for the 6R15, I'd be the first in line (but it better work this time).
> 
> Speaking of which, more merchandise is here, customs-free


Those packages look suspiciously watch-shaped.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko can make a 47mm wear comfy and nice. Its their top priority. Wish they would do the same for mid-range movement accuracy.
> 
> Sometimes I wish someone made a drop-in replacement for the 6R15, I'd be the first in line (but it better work this time).
> 
> Speaking of which, more merchandise is here, customs-free


Time to spill the beans Georgie boy......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mkii key west 130g










Seiko SBDC051 170g










Quite a difference, but you'd not tell on the wrist cause the Seiko is beautifully designed.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Not a keeper honest. Found an original steel Landmaster, plan to do a side by side comparison with the anniversary edition and let go (there's two buyers lined up).

Also this little guy. The ultra rare, orange dialed, titanium, AGS diver. Smashed crystal, stuck bezel, dead capacitor. A restoration job. This is the first shot on WUS or any other Western watch forum, like, ever.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Not a keeper honest. Found an original steel Landmaster, plan to do a side by side comparison with the anniversary edition and let go (there's two buyers lined up).
> 
> Also this little guy. The ultra rare, orange dialed, titanium, AGS diver. Smashed crystal, stuck bezel, dead capacitor. A restoration job. This is the first shot on WUS or any other Western watch forum, like, ever.


What's the deal with the AGS divers that you obviously like so much George? I know absolutely nothing about them.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What's the deal with the AGS divers that you obviously like so much George? I know absolutely nothing about them.......


Any hobbyist should have an infatuation

I like the ruggedness and the reliability of those things. Left in drawers for years, give them a lil' shake and off they go ticking happily. Plus, nineties retro cool.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Not a keeper honest. Found an original steel Landmaster, plan to do a side by side comparison with the anniversary edition and let go (there's two buyers lined up).
> 
> Also this little guy. The ultra rare, orange dialed, titanium, AGS diver. Smashed crystal, stuck bezel, dead capacitor. A restoration job. This is the first shot on WUS or any other Western watch forum, like, ever.


The day window. Tell me that not a peep hole, and that that not a pair of breasts....

Once seen can't be unseen..... ( . )( . )


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> The day window. Tell me that not a peep hole, and that that not a pair of breasts....
> 
> Once seen can't be unseen..... ( . )( . )


It DOES seem to indicate 2 boobs...

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The day window. Tell me that not a peep hole, and that that not a pair of breasts....
> 
> Once seen can't be unseen..... ( . )( . )


I'm seeing a little doggy peeping out.......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Not a keeper honest. Found an original steel Landmaster, plan to do a side by side comparison with the anniversary edition and let go (there's two buyers lined up).
> 
> Also this little guy. The ultra rare, orange dialed, titanium, AGS diver. Smashed crystal, stuck bezel, dead capacitor. A restoration job. This is the first shot on WUS or any other Western watch forum, like, ever.


Thanks for the first. Nicely done watch, scalloped bezel, shark teeth markers, is that 72hrs power reserve? One more question for you.

Did a shark bite horribly misaligned those markers or has it always been a Seiko specialty?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> I like the ruggedness and the reliability of those things. Left in drawers for years, give them a lil' shake and off they go ticking happily.


? And yet you have a completely broken one


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hmmm....it appears I may be just four easy trades away from two watches I've been drooling over for some time now - either
> 
> A. The towering 45mm behemoth SBDB003 Landmaster Spring Drive
> 
> ...


In regards to the Grand Seiko and customs fees.

Grand Seiko Corp. of America is here for you ;-)
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-corp-of-america-becomes-its-own-company


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> ? And yet you have a completely broken one


Hey what's with all the ganging up on the little guy? It works and keeps excellent time, just need to open it up for a new capacitor and clean up the goo underneath the bezel. And do some repainting the numbers. And fit a crystal. Peanuts.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> In regards to the Grand Seiko and customs fees.
> 
> Grand Seiko Corp. of America is here for you ;-)
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-corp-of-america-becomes-its-own-company


I just won a SBDB003 box and papers. So I guess the die is cast


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Hey what's with all the ganging up on the little guy? It works and keeps excellent time, just need to open it up for a new capacitor and clean up the goo underneath the bezel. And do some repainting the numbers. And fit a crystal. Peanuts.


You can't hide those boobs behind the hour hand. We know they're there.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

That watch should be nicknamed the "Seiko Scuba Boob"


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I just won a SBDB003 box and papers. So I guess the die is cast


Hey, congrats man! Plus won means not purchased..... so you can go ahead and buy the other one, while still keeping w/in the rules of this forum.

Funny how life works out sometimes  !

+1


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Hey, congrats man! Plus won means not purchased..... so you can go ahead and buy the other one, while still keeping w/in the rules of this forum.
> 
> Funny how life works out sometimes  !
> 
> +1


Just the box and papers 

Yes, I have an impressive cache of spare bits and pieces.


----------



## Londongirl (Sep 30, 2018)

Aye aye. I’m now going to have to spend half a day looking for an equivalent for female members to enjoy, if you get my drift.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Londongirl said:


> Aye aye. I'm now going to have to spend half a day looking for an equivalent for female members to enjoy, if you get my drift.


I'm sure it won't take that long. But the challenge is there! Discussion already had about having a 2 watch Ball collection. Although that might be a bit obvious


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Smiths logo was a similar thing and is known as the boob dial. Not even joking.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> That watch should be nicknamed the "Seiko Scuba Boob"


Scuba Booba 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm sure it won't take that long. But the challenge is there! Discussion already had about having a 2 watch Ball collection. Although that might be a bit obvious


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...K8AKHcoXDxEQ_AUIESgB&biw=412&bih=652&dpr=2.63


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...K8AKHcoXDxEQ_AUIESgB&biw=412&bih=652&dpr=2.63


Um watch related ? ?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Um watch related ?


Blimey, do you want me to do everything Rusty?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Blimey, do you want me to do everything Rusty?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Of course


----------



## Londongirl (Sep 30, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...K8AKHcoXDxEQ_AUIESgB&biw=412&bih=652&dpr=2.63


Yeah. Just not going to click on that link.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ahh, the ole twig and berries.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

There's always the Ulysses Nardin Erotica


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also the Rolex Submariner Date


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

blowfish89 said:


> Also the Rolex Submariner Date


That Submariner date looks more like a butt than boobs. Now I can never unsee that.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> That Submariner date looks more like a butt than boobs. Now I can never unsee that.
> 
> Doc Savage


Could be a pair of cue balls in a bag, if ya get ma drift.....


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Also the Rolex Submariner Date


That's a bawbag.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> That's a bawbag.


You win


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

https://therake.com/stories/style/sexual-revolution/

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> That Submariner date looks more like a butt than boobs. Now I can never unsee that.
> 
> Doc Savage


The good news this that they will be magnified even more with the cyclops


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

blowfish89 said:


> The good news this that they will be magnified even more with the cyclops


I guess Rolex does like big butts 

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Son and father shot (video teaser )


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Okay, knock yourself out - I'll give you a few hours.
> 
> This is a truly rare red dial Aqua Terra with the 2500 movement which is a Japan market only release. It is 39 mm and 11 mm thick which makes it eminently wearable and a good companion for my vintage Sub (I like color or color accents on dials). It maybe too difficult to wear a red dial regularly but I just love it and red is my favorite color too. I have never seen one of these before for sale and it's a good price. Sometimes the dial appears maroon or dark red and other times a brighter, vibrant red. Let me know.


whatahell.

i will just say this:

"it takes a brave man to swim in red sea but a complete nutter to drink it"

look...

i have owned a bright red watch - the disco king - I was happy with it on twice: when I got it and when I sold it.

it does not fit with anything...and no one wants it. no wonder it was limited edition. Probably stopped production at half


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Still gonna buy this monstrosity then blowfish?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here. I will send him this to match.










Oh and a full combo.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Forum has been terribly slow for me lately.

Helps with abstinence :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Here. I will send him this to match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't you miss them Sinner?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Forum has been terribly slow for me lately.
> 
> Helps with abstinence :-d


Same here, but it's not helping on the rogue desires that keep on popping in to my head o|.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Erm..

I have something unseen yet incoming tommorow that I will share with you guys. I am just a middleman in deal. 

Stay tuned.

Since it will be a rare opportunity to wear a watch out of my price range I will share some thoughts..


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> Erm..
> 
> I have something unseen yet incoming tommorow that I will share with you guys. I am just a middleman in deal.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to see this.

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Might need a little bash.

Grand Seiko GMT. 9F Quartz, 39mm and 12mm thick. Not available until January of 2019 and priced at $3,200.








The black dialed version


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Might need a little bash.
> 
> Grand Seiko GMT. 9F Quartz, 39mm and 12mm thick. Not available until January of 2019 and priced at $3,200.
> View attachment 13532319
> ...


That red GMT hand stands out so much, that you would never even notice the hour and minute hands. Every time you looked at the watch your eye would be drawn to that screaming hand. It would drive you nuts.

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

And again... GS sport models are just as far from GS as they could be.

Its all about lines and textures, not bolts and nuts.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Might need a little bash.
> 
> Grand Seiko GMT. 9F Quartz, 39mm and 12mm thick. Not available until January of 2019 and priced at $3,200.
> View attachment 13532319
> ...


It's what you would call a sober watch, something that is bland and could, at a glance have been made by any of the big brands. This is what you buy if you're not brave enough to buy something exciting or have simply lost the will to be interested in watches any more......


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Long time no chat fellas and lady. Checking in here with my 2 watches collection. Sold off my Precista PRS-14 and Dagaz Cav-1 recently and I feel good about it. Lighter. Freeing.

Anyhow, still got the 36mm Explorer as my daily watch (received 12/1/2017). Every now and then I've been wearing a 3/6/9 submariner homage/ripoff/whatever for fun/variety, and I dig it. Two watches have always been my happy place since joining WUS in 2008.

Hope all is well gang! Here is a photo of most of everything I own related to this hobby. Not shown is a bracelet for the homage, spring tool bar, and spare shoulder-less bars.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Might need a little bash.
> 
> Grand Seiko GMT. 9F Quartz, 39mm and 12mm thick. Not available until January of 2019 and priced at $3,200.
> The black dialed version
> View attachment 13532333


Two things come to mind.
First, it doesn't seem to have some of the things that really make GS's special (fancy dial texture, for example, or clean sword-edge bezels). It looks almost too "swiss" in the overall aesthetic. (Also tiny crown really stands out in a bad way, undersized...)

Second thing is... it's a gmt watch. This year (and late last year), GMTs are THE fad-of-the-moment. This is not a good time to buy a gmt watch, imo, nor to reasonably evaluate if a gmt watch is even necessary... the Hodinkee-effect is too strong, and everyone wants to pretend to be a jet-setting businessman of the 70s.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

BSHt013 said:


> Long time no chat fellas and lady. Checking in here with my 2 watches collection. Sold off my Precista PRS-14 and Dagaz Cav-1 recently and I feel good about it. Lighter. Freeing.
> 
> Anyhow, still got the 36mm Explorer as my daily watch (received 12/1/2017). Every now and then I've been wearing a 3/6/9 submariner homage/ripoff/whatever for fun/variety, and I dig it. Two watches have always been my happy place since joining WUS in 2008.
> 
> Hope all is well gang! Here is a photo of most of everything I own related to this hobby. Not shown is a bracelet for the homage, spring tool bar, and spare shoulder-less bars.


You are a one happy puppy my man. As a reformed Gshock fan, I would suggest you need G.. But you dont.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Might need a little bash.
> 
> Grand Seiko GMT. 9F Quartz, 39mm and 12mm thick. Not available until January of 2019 and priced at $3,200.
> View attachment 13532319
> ...


The one on the right. So it's got a white date wheel with white numbers with faked black background. That's plain weird - why not just a black date wheel. 

Edit that's what it looks like. Closer inspect reveals both just have white aperture surround. Still looks odd. Rest of watch is good but ....

For a splash of red it's TOO red
It's £3200 for a quartz 
It will be worth a grand less in under a year


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Re: GS GMT
Boring and expensive

It’s not ‘Wow! That’s a Seiko?!’
It’s ‘How much??’


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

BSHt013 said:


> Long time no chat fellas and lady. Checking in here with my 2 watches collection. Sold off my Precista PRS-14 and Dagaz Cav-1 recently and I feel good about it. Lighter. Freeing.
> 
> Anyhow, still got the 36mm Explorer as my daily watch (received 12/1/2017). Every now and then I've been wearing a 3/6/9 submariner homage/ripoff/whatever for fun/variety, and I dig it. Two watches have always been my happy place since joining WUS in 2008.
> 
> Hope all is well gang! Here is a photo of most of everything I own related to this hobby. Not shown is a bracelet for the homage, spring tool bar, and spare shoulder-less bars.


Just out of interest, is the big crown sub homage the San Martin vintage? If so what is it like in terms of quality? I'm asking for a friend........

......and I like your approach of "less is more" |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

BSHt013 post has made me wonder; is more better or is less better in terms of watches? For me I think that less is definitely a better situation, but I think the root of my issues is general boredom......

Discuss....... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> BSHt013 post has made me wonder; is more better or is less better in terms of watches? For me I think that less is definitely a better situation, but I think the root of my issues is general boredom......
> 
> Discuss.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well boredom is the affliction of us all. That and the quest for the non existent perfect watch. So we can do two things.

Either (a) we have a collection which we can rotate to ease the boredom, or (b) we can have a very small number of watches like 2or 3 and operate a 1 in 1 out policy if boredom creeps in.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Boredom is the root of all this watch-buying affliction. The only real way to avoid it is to divert the mind onto other hobbies and/or activities.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Might need a little bash.
> 
> Grand Seiko GMT. 9F Quartz, 39mm and 12mm thick. Not available until January of 2019 and priced at $3,200.


Seiko is lagging behind Citizen in quartz development. Having a high-accuracy quartz that needs a battery every three years is somewhat disappointing. Citizen produces better spec'd calibers that are solar powered with a perpetual calendar, meaning its 100% hassle free. I only need to haggle with it twice a year to set daylight savings time and occasionally leave it by the window.

As for the GMT hand, I don't see any need for it, since when you draw out the crown to the second position you move the hour hand plus/minus one click for each hour, so any travel issue is actually resolved in a more practical manner than with this GMT movement. What if you're travelling and the battery runs out?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well boredom is the affliction of us all. That and the quest for the non existent perfect watch. So we can do two things.
> 
> Either (a) we have a collection which we can rotate to ease the boredom, or (b) we can have a very small number of watches like 2or 3 and operate a 1 in 1 out policy if boredom creeps in.





X2-Elijah said:


> Boredom is the root of all this watch-buying affliction. The only real way to avoid it is to divert the mind onto other hobbies and/or activities.


I'd agree, boredom is the root of the affliction. So for me maybe embracing this with a small core collection and the freedom to change one watch on a regular-ish basis could be the key. That and reducing my WUS exposure......


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hornet99 said:


> Just out of interest, is the big crown sub homage the San Martin vintage? If so what is it like in terms of quality? I'm asking for a friend........
> 
> ......and I like your approach of "less is more" |>


Thank you sir! Tell your friend that I've actually put down some quick thoughts (and a slew of photos) in The Submariner thread that I will link here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brot...k-bsht-part-28-a-4771639-92.html#post47052947


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well boredom is the affliction of us all. That and the quest for the non existent perfect watch. So we can do two things.
> 
> Either (a) we have a collection which we can rotate to ease the boredom, or (b) we can have a very small number of watches like 2 or 3 and operate a 1 in 1 out policy if boredom creeps in.


I agree with Rusty here, and Option (b) has always worked best for me. MY major motivating factor to *not* even have "1 in", is the thought of selling a watch. I just finished 1 extremely painless transaction for the Precista and waiting for my buyer to receive the Dagaz today.

BUT FFS! Some of the things/people you have to deal with when selling a watch is just painful and stressful!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

BSHt013 said:


> I agree with Rusty here, and Option (b) has always worked best for me. MY major motivating factor to *not* even have "1 in", is the thought of selling a watch. I just finished 1 extremely painless transaction for the Precista and waiting for my buyer to receive the Dagaz today.
> 
> BUT FFS! Some of the things/people you have to deal with when selling a watch is just painful.


I like it. Who doesn't enjoy stuffing a £3k watch into a box to be posted to Malaysia. Where's your spirit of adventure ???????✈


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd agree, boredom is the root of the affliction. So for me maybe embracing this with a small core collection and the freedom to change one watch on a regular-ish basis could be the key. That and reducing my WUS exposure......


What is your current collection besides the Key West?

As an aside, this is "thach". I used my real first name when signing up way back in 2008, not thinking I'd ever participate this much on a watch forum. Recently a mod told me I could change my name once if I had a good reason (not wanting to use my real name anymore). So I made a rash decision to update it. What I didn't think about was having to convince potential buyers that my awesome feedback falls under "thach"... ugh.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

BSHt013 said:


> What is your current collection besides the Key West?
> 
> As an aside, this is "thach". I used my real first name when signing up way back in 2008, bit thinking I'd ever participate this much on a watch forum. Recently a mod told me I could change my name once if I had a good reason (not wanting to use my real name anymore). So I made a rash decision to update it. What I didn't think about was having to convince potential buyers that my awesome feedback falls under "thach"... ugh.


I think a picture of the 'stache will make your story believable, atleast to those who have been around long enough.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

BSHt013 said:


> What is your current collection besides the Key West?
> 
> As an aside, this is "thach". I used my real first name when signing up way back in 2008, bit thinking I'd ever participate this much on a watch forum. Recently a mod told me I could change my name once if I had a good reason (not wanting to use my real name anymore). So I made a rash decision to update it. What I didn't think about was having to convince potential buyers that my awesome feedback falls under "thach"... ugh.


Hello thach! My collection is in my signature, but I'm presuming you're on Tapatalk so it is:

/ Oris 65 40mm / Seiko SBDC051 / Eterna vintage dress watch / Seiko SRPC35 / Archimede 1950's / MKII KeyWest "Coke" /

......should have added that the Oris, Eterna and MKII aren't going anywhere. Everything else is potential death row inmates.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Hello thach! My collection is in my signature, but I'm presuming you're on Tapatalk so it is:
> 
> / Oris 65 40mm / Seiko SBDC051 / Eterna vintage dress watch / Seiko SRPC35 / Archimede 1950's / MKII KeyWest "Coke" /


I see they brought out a 36mm Oris 65...

In other news another fun strap experiment with my Monte Carlo - first was the stingray now it's the Gulf .


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I see they brought out a 36mm Oris 65...
> 
> In other news another fun strap experiment with my Monte Carlo - first was the stingray now it's the Gulf .


Reckon that the 36mm oris 65 will be too small for me but I do like the indices on the 40mm version.

......not sure about that strap Rusty, but if it makes you happy.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

That strap kinda looks on point for a nascar theme. The watch has those colors and let's be honest, racing cars ARE garishly painted and logo'ed to all hell.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> That strap kinda looks on point for a nascar theme. The watch has those colors and let's be honest, racing cars ARE garishly painted and logo'ed to all hell.


Well it is a retro racing Chrono so why not. Felt appropriate to me anyway. Will wear it in the summer. It's a fun strap that's not to serious, dull or sober. And those three are all to be avoided in the sun [e







moji41]


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is the watch I will just handle for a day..

39 Explorer


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Here is the watch I will just handle for a day..
> 
> 39 Explorer


But it'll never be an Invicta


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> Here is the watch I will just handle for a day..
> 
> 39 Explorer


Cool. It's one of the only Rolex designs I like. Also, your feet photobombed you 

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well boredom is the affliction of us all. That and the quest for the non existent perfect watch. So we can do two things.
> 
> Either (a) we have a collection which we can rotate to ease the boredom, or (b) we can have a very small number of watches like 2or 3 and operate a 1 in 1 out policy if boredom creeps in.


I often take a watch off my wrist just for the sake of rotating to others I thoroughly enjoy wearing too, not caused I'm bored with it by any means.



X2-Elijah said:


> Boredom is the root of all this watch-buying affliction. The only real way to avoid it is to divert the mind onto other hobbies and/or activities.


The day I get bored of watches is the day I find something else to spend my time and money allocated to this hobby on. Too many things out there to settle for an unenjoyable leisure activity.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I see they brought out a 36mm Oris 65...
> 
> In other news another fun strap experiment with my Monte Carlo - first was the stingray now it's the Gulf .


Match! It seems that watch just can't go wrong by matching those three colors, a rare feat.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> But it'll never be an Invicta


Ahh, the perennial dilemma, 50 or one?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

You guys need to step up your game


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> You guys need to step up your game


It's in a bloody coffin, RIP. Blood will flow if it comes out.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Match! It seems that watch just can't go wrong by matching those three colors, a rare feat.


And suits bracelet and it's nato too 








I do like three or 4 straps per watch - Pelagos has been the most difficult strangely. Only got the bracelet and an Erika's for it - couldn't find anything else that suited it


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I'd say black and white straps for the Pelagos, maybe a dark burgundy or blue?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> You guys need to step up your game


Let's be honest blowfish, it really didn't matter what we said did it? We didn't have a chance of dissuading you from buying this watch......

......so, are you at least going to atone for your sins by selling something? One in, one out rule, etc.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Interesting thing I found this morning, the photo below is mine:










And I happened upon this watch sale post where someone has used my photo:

https://sg.carousell.com/p/lnib-seiko-sbdc051-153000570/

Whilst there is little I can do about this it does make me feel slightly uncomfortable, but there is very little one can do about unscrupulous sellers....

Reminds me of another incident, sold a watch on WUS and then noticed the buyer was selling it on for a higher price and was using my photos and he was doing it on WUS!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Here is the watch I will just handle for a day..
> 
> 39 Explorer


That's it? A bottom-of-the-line Rolex? After all that build up I was expecting a Patek or some Robert Mille curiousity. Disappointed.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Pelagos has been the most difficult strangely. Only got the bracelet and an Erika's for it - couldn't find anything else that suited it


Good. Its a divers watch. 

Two words. Thick canvas.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Good. Its a divers watch.
> 
> Two words. Thick canvas.


Yep, I'd agree with that.

.......strapcode had some really nice ones with frayed edges that looked fantastic, but I struggled with the thickness/stiffness as they ended up wearing like a bangle rather than a strap that moulded to the wrist.

Anyone recommend any canvas straps?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Need a pic


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Reminds me of another incident, sold a watch on WUS and then noticed the buyer was selling it on for a higher price and was using my photos and he was doing it on WUS!


Sold a watch once to a regular here in WUS, noticed he received the parcel but didn't send me any confirmation or post any feedback on the appropriate sales forum. Almost immediately he relisted it at a higher price without notifying.

I only cared for my positive sales feedback and I asked him whether 'he had received the watch and everything was OK'. He responded somewhat aggressively that there was some cosmetic flaw with the bracelet, noticeable under a loupe (on a used watch from the late nineties) and he wasn't at all happy so he wouldn't post any feedback (probably expected some sort of partial redund offer or something). I wished him well with his sale and our conversation ended there. Ofc his sales post didn't include a word on the perceived fatal flaw.

Once I've shipped a watch its not mine anymore so I truly don't care if the buyer sets it on fire, sells it at 100% profit or gifts it to his dog, as long as he's a happy camper and comes back for more. I do enjoy seeing it in WRUW threads though.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Need a pic


Here's two. The green strap is from Diaboliq, custom made for the SBDD003 to fit the lugs well. Good quality work, waxed with natural bee wax for its waterproof qualities, smells fantastic.

The other one with the steel rings is from ebay seller time4best. Also nice and cheaper, although the straight end makes it somewhat hard to tie.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Here's two. The green strap is from Diaboliq, custom made for the SBDD003 to fit the lugs well. Good quality work, waxed with natural bee wax for its waterproof qualities, smells fantastic.
> 
> The other one with the steel rings is from ebay seller time4best. Also nice and cheaper, although the straight end makes it somewhat hard to tie.


Hmm not sure about those at all. If I had to choose then the diaboliq I guess. How thick is it?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, I'd agree with that.
> 
> .......strapcode had some really nice ones with frayed edges that looked fantastic, but I struggled with the thickness/stiffness as they ended up wearing like a bangle rather than a strap that moulded to the wrist.
> 
> Anyone recommend any canvas straps?


The frayed edges bother me - just looks like you couldn't afford a decent strap 

And yes I understand the whole "it's meant to be a tool watch so the distressed look is perfect" argument


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Idk if frayed denim/canvas is a "tool watch" look - imo that kind of woven material, when fraying, says "falling apart" rather than "reliable distressed". After all, an actual tool using a woven component would have stitched-down or properly sealed edges everywhere to prevent fraying. Distressed, I'd say things like uneven staining, oiling, some stretching is "tool distressed" aesthetic. 

Kinda like ripped-knee jeans. They ain't blue-collar, they busted.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> That's it? A bottom-of-the-line Rolex? After all that build up I was expecting a Patek or some Robert Mille curiousity. Disappointed.


But but... It is Rolex


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The frayed edges bother me - just looks like you couldn't afford a decent strap
> 
> And yes I understand the whole "it's meant to be a tool watch so the distressed look is perfect" argument





X2-Elijah said:


> Idk if frayed denim/canvas is a "tool watch" look - imo that kind of woven material, when fraying, says "falling apart" rather than "reliable distressed". After all, an actual tool using a woven component would have stitched-down or properly sealed edges everywhere to prevent fraying. Distressed, I'd say things like uneven staining, oiling, some stretching is "tool distressed" aesthetic.
> 
> Kinda like ripped-knee jeans. They ain't blue-collar, they busted.


Horses for courses boys. One man's meat is another man's poison, etc, etc......

......FWIW i like the frayed edges.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Here's two. The green strap is from Diaboliq, custom made for the SBDD003 to fit the lugs well. Good quality work, waxed with natural bee wax for its waterproof qualities, smells fantastic.
> 
> The other one with the steel rings is from ebay seller time4best. Also nice and cheaper, although the straight end makes it somewhat hard to tie.


What's the sort of price for those George?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What's the sort of price for those George?


Diaboliq about 70 euro, the other one was 20$


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Diaboliq about 70 euro, the other one was 20$


Worth the difference?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Worth the difference?


Depends on what you're looking for. The cheaper is very good value, although there was a hiccup with QC: first one I got had a hole visibly skewed to one side and another one frayed on the underside. I complained about it and seller sent me another free of charge. The Diaboliq one is thicker and stiffer, more suitable for heavier cases.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can highly recommend Drew and Red Rock Straps for canvas.

I am about to order one more for my new arrival


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


>


That's a mighty strange reflection there.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyways I will sell a watch now and not buy anything else this year.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Put the SBDC051 on leather today for a change......










Trial to see if I can change my mind about straps and then justify spending the coin on this:










https://www.bulangandsons.com/diablo-black-leather-watch-strap.html

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


Now that's a dial color one doesn't see often. A real statement piece. Enjoy.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

This is post Nr. 10000 in this thread.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

On the note of that Diablo strap - over this weekend, incidentally, I was also considering, maybe it is worth springing for a €100+ strap? On the one hand, idk if it would really be noticeably different from the €10-30 range; on the other hand, the "regular fare" in the lower range from your usual suspect sources has been... _fine_.... but not all that satisfying. And there's some folks from podcasts that seem pretty adamant that there is a noticeable difference.

What do y'all think - is there any difference between yer $€£30 straps and yer $£€100+ straps?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> On the note of that Diablo strap - over this weekend, incidentally, I was also considering, maybe it is worth springing for a €100+ strap? On the one hand, idk if it would really be noticeably different from the €10-30 range; on the other hand, the "regular fare" in the lower range from your usual suspect sources has been... _fine_.... but not all that satisfying. And there's some folks from podcasts that seem pretty adamant that there is a noticeable difference.
> 
> What do y'all think - is there any difference between yer $€£30 straps and yer $£€100+ straps?


Yup. There are exceptions of course. RIOS1931 straps are sub 30 bucks and are great.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hm. Any recommendations for really good picks on that €100+ part?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> This is post Nr. 10000 in this thread.


Wow. Did we achieve anything with that?

.....answers on a postcard to the usual address. Winner will get to spend a day with yankeexpress cleaning all his watches.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> On the note of that Diablo strap - over this weekend, incidentally, I was also considering, maybe it is worth springing for a €100+ strap? On the one hand, idk if it would really be noticeably different from the €10-30 range; on the other hand, the "regular fare" in the lower range from your usual suspect sources has been... _fine_.... but not all that satisfying. And there's some folks from podcasts that seem pretty adamant that there is a noticeable difference.
> 
> What do y'all think - is there any difference between yer $€£30 straps and yer $£€100+ straps?


The problem I have is that I'm not a particular fan of straps, but with the diablo I'm wondering if it would be good enough to convert me, I'm still not convinced tbh.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The problem I have is that I'm not a particular fan of straps, but with the diablo I'm wondering if it would be good enough to convert me, I'm still not convinced tbh.


Doesn't impress me much. I've bought a couple of expensive straps but they had something unique going for them, say inner rubber surface, or made out of shark or alligator skin.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hm. Any recommendations for really good picks on that €100+ part?


Bulang and Sons, Kaufmann both good. I think you get better value paying good money to an actual strap maker rather than a watchband strap as they add their own premium.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I put my Seaforth on this canvas from maker Anatolia Strapworks on Instagram. It's a great look and super high quality craftsmanship, but I ultimately switched to an Erika's MN because I preferred how it felt.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

It's been quiet in here recently, so either there's a lot of abstinence going on or you're all being secretive about things. I'll assume it's the former......


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> It's been quiet in here recently, so either there's a lot of abstinence going on or you're all being secretive about things. I'll assume it's the former......


For my part I've been contentedly wearing my watches and generally avoiding the forums beyond the occasional drop in. Not out of willpower mind you, my interest in the hobby is constantly waxing and waning.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> It's been quiet in here recently, so either there's a lot of abstinence going on or you're all being secretive about things. I'll assume it's the former......


Cheating left and right like you wouldn't even guess. (me, ofc. No clue about the others).

Looking at this beauty just in time for Halloween. I feel like it could be a true keeper, perhaps even "the one".


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Abstaining here hornet although a problem appeared on the horizon..... think it's too expensive which frankly is a relief as my resistance would have been futile methinks


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Abstaining here hornet although a problem appeared on the horizon..... think it's too expensive which frankly is a relief as my resistance would have been futile methinks


Blimey Rusty, that is hideous. Is it a ladies watch?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

As with all GS's (and all seikos) - the official pics are worthless for figuring out how it will actually look. I'll just say this, though:

GMTs are a fad. At least wait until the hype for all things GMT blows over.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Blimey Rusty, that is hideous. Is it a ladies watch?


Hideous? Man you have no taste. Seriously. It's many things (including stupidly over priced) but it's anything but hideous ???


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hideous? Man you have taste. Seriously. It's many things (including stupidly over priced) and it's completely hideous &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;


Hideous Rusty.

Absolutely hideous.

If the piano tinkling Liberace was still around he'd love it. Maybe it will go with your sequined jumpsuit?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hideous? Man you have no taste. Seriously. It's many things (including stupidly over priced) but it's anything but hideous


What's the pricetag?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> As with all GS's (and all seikos) - the official pics are worthless for figuring out how it will actually look.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> What's the pricetag?


Price tag is

........hideous!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

$5300


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


>


Ffs George this isn't helping


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> It's been quiet in here recently, so either there's a lot of abstinence going on or you're all being secretive about things. I'll assume it's the former......


I gave my Casio Protrek to my son to use canyoneering, so I'm going to replace that. Otherwise, nothing new.

I have been incommunicado lately due to work and school, but I should be back to more inane posting after this week.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> $5300


That's actually quite reas...eerrr....hideous! I meant hideous

Been flip-flopping lately and almost ordered the monstrous Landmaster but sanity prevailed. Sort of. Settled to an end game with 5 watches, 3 of which I own already, one that is an easy mod from parts already gathered, plus the SBGE215. But that's all well into 2019. Must. Resist.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Demonstrating that money and good taste don't go hand in hand.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Demonstrating that money and good taste don't go hand in hand.........


Given the lugs on that sicko you own I actually found the hideous comment genuinely hilarious 🤣


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Given the lugs on that sicko you own I actually found the hideous comment genuinely hilarious ?


What? The Armida that I don't own anymore? Don't take it personally Rusty it's all part of WPAC......

.......but that GS is hideous. Get yourself to Specsavers fella :-d


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> What? The Armida that I don't own anymore? Don't take it personally Rusty it's all part of WPAC......
> 
> .......but that GS is hideous. Get yourself to Specsavers fella :-d


If you're going to get a GS, get a Snowflake.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What? The Armida that I don't own anymore? Don't take it personally Rusty it's all part of WPAC......
> 
> .......but that GS is hideous. Get yourself to Specsavers fella :-d


I'm not taking it personally, I won't be buying the watch so I got no dog in the fight.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> If you're going to get a GS, get a Snowflake.
> 
> Doc Savage


You mean the world's most flipped luxury watch?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'm not taking it personally, I won't be buying the watch so I got no dog in the fight.


What fight?!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What fight?!


It's a figure of speech dearie. Means I don't care one way or other about the watch as I don't own it. ?.♂


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's a figure of speech dearie. Means I don't care one way or other about the watch as I don't own it. ?.♂


.......of course you don't sweetie |>


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> You mean the world's most flipped luxury watch?


Not sure if you're serious. The for sale forums don't seem to indicate that.

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I can highly recommend Drew and Red Rock Straps for canvas.
> 
> I am about to order one more for my new arrival


Oh
..

You did it...

...

...

..

.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Oh
> ..
> 
> You did it...
> ...


Yes.. I actually bought it first and then asked for opinions an hour later.. so... I am a strong believer in love at first sight and I believe this watch has long term keeper potential, and I like red. Plus I hope it also appreciates as this is the rarest of Aqua Terras.

I will be selling the Key West (sadly) to make up funds as this was a very impulsive birthday purchase.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Not sure if you're serious. The for sale forums don't seem to indicate that.
> 
> Doc Savage


Been 12 sold on TZ-UK this year. They rarely seem kept for long


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think I saw it also on CW forum. 

Well in that case..enjoy it. 

I would suggest complementary colour strap .


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> I think I saw it also on CW forum.
> 
> Well in that case..enjoy it.
> 
> I would suggest complementary colour strap .


Yes, the only other current known example AFAIK of this watch also exists on CWF.

Thanks. What color would you suggest?

I put in an order for a saddle tan / khaki canvas with red stitching. I am looking for more strap suggestions.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also, I just want to say that the excess choice with having three watches in the rotation is messing with my head (I can’t keep all three automatics running), and I prefer the two watch collection size. Maybe a hand winder will work better for the third slot in the future. Also, I am not going to buy a winder. It’s been a long time since I had to set a watch mid-week.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Also, I just want to say that the excess choice with having three watches in the rotation is messing with my head (I can't keep all three automatics running), and I prefer the two watch collection size. Maybe a hand winder will work better for the third slot in the future. Also, I am not going to buy a winder. It's been a long time since I had to set a watch mid-week.


Is it just the winding three watches that was messing with your head or anything to do with having more choice? I'm curious as I am interested to explore the potential in a "less is more" approach....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Yes, the only other current known example AFAIK of this watch also exists on CWF.
> 
> Thanks. What color would you suggest?
> 
> I put in an order for a saddle tan / khaki canvas with red stitching. I am looking for more strap suggestions.


Green large scale alligator. I joke you not.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Been 12 sold on TZ-UK this year. They rarely seem kept for long


They are a hot commodity. Hence, those who would hesitate to purchase one may be more relaxed since they can sell it back easy. Also, owning a watch you can sell easy makes it easier to decide to sell it if you have a sudden urge for something else and need cash now.

They are also very hot in Japan. Its much harder to pick one up slightly used for a hefty discount than any other GS.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> They are a hot commodity. Hence, those who would hesitate to purchase one may be more relaxed since they can sell it back easy. Also, owning a watch you can sell easy makes it easier to decide to sell it if you have a sudden urge for something else and need cash now.
> 
> They are also very hot in Japan. Its much harder to pick one up slightly used for a hefty discount than any other GS.


I have def noticed the high 2nd hand prices. Forum favorite for sure.

Doc Savage


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Green large scale alligator. I joke you not.


Like this?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Yup


I like the idea - do you think I should keep the stitching color as is (green) or go for red contrast stitching?

If I keep it as is, or have say grey or butterscotch stitching I can use it with other watches too.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Also, I just want to say that the excess choice with having three watches in the rotation is messing with my head (I can't keep all three automatics running), and I prefer the two watch collection size. Maybe a hand winder will work better for the third slot in the future. Also, I am not going to buy a winder. It's been a long time since I had to set a watch mid-week.


Sell one and replace it with a quartz


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Green large scale alligator. I joke you not.


Red and green should not be seen except on an Irish Queen and never without a colour between


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> They are a hot commodity. Hence, those who would hesitate to purchase one may be more relaxed since they can sell it back easy. Also, owning a watch you can sell easy makes it easier to decide to sell it if you have a sudden urge for something else and need cash now.
> 
> They are also very hot in Japan. Its much harder to pick one up slightly used for a hefty discount than any other GS.


They don't sell for over RRP. Not that hot really and not hard to find


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Red and green should not be seen except on an Irish Queen and never without a colour between


Oh shut up.

Who owns fashion shop ?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Red and green should not be seen except on an Irish Queen and never without a colour between


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


>


Pure sandinista


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> Pure sandinista


Well said

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


>


To quote a certain hornet. That's freaking hideous. Seriously. Completely awful. ???

Hardly surprising sinner suggested it tho. Just wow. Honestly the worst combo I've seen. Can't actually get over it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> To quote a certain hornet. That's freaking hideous. Seriously. Completely awful. &#55358;&#56622;&#55358;&#56622;&#55358;&#56622;
> 
> Hardly surprising sinner suggested it tho. Just wow. Honestly the worst combo I've seen. Can't actually get over it.


It's just like the GS Liberace then..........


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

lol. Definitely buying an expensive green strap then, just need to decide on the stitching


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> To quote a certain hornet. That's freaking hideous. Seriously. Completely awful.
> 
> Hardly surprising sinner suggested it tho. Just wow. Honestly the worst combo I've seen. Can't actually get over it.


For me, the band is the best thing about this one. Kind of softens the blow of the stark dial color.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It's just like the GS Liberace then..........


Ye difference is I didn't buy it. Go figure


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

K I’m out. Think there’s a madness virus in here 🤣. It’s been emotional guys but I think I’m content enough to now take my leave. Maybe see you in 2019


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> To quote a certain hornet. That's freaking hideous. Seriously. Completely awful. ???
> 
> Hardly surprising sinner suggested it tho. Just wow. Honestly the worst combo I've seen. Can't actually get over it.


I saw this as the thumbnail pic for this thread and I had to see if it was an actual user photo or posted from the internet. It appears to be genuine. This can't be unseen.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Peasants. (Smug)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> I saw this as the thumbnail pic for this thread and I had to see if it was an actual user photo or posted from the internet. It appears to be genuine. This can't be unseen.


Its our 'dissuade' pic. If you get the urge, you stare at it for 5 min.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> K I'm out. Think there's a madness virus in here ?. It's been emotional guys but I think I'm content enough to now take my leave. Maybe see you in 2019


Bye Rusty........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I think that my GS Liberace comments upset him.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well. He does not wear man's watches.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the like georgefl74!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MKII key west on duty again today.......










And I think that I've come to the conclusion that the Seiko SBDC051 is too big for my wrists










Maybe time for death row for this one.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> K I'm out. Think there's a madness virus in here . It's been emotional guys but I think I'm content enough to now take my leave. Maybe see you in 2019


Safe travels Rusty. Come back soon and bash away!

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> MKII key west on duty again today.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is the problem with most all of the recent Seiko releases. They would all be improved by shaving a few millimeters in width and thickness.
Great aesthetics but they're just too big, IMO.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I think that is the problem with most all of the recent Seiko releases. They would all be improved by shaving a few millimeters in width and thickness.
> Great aesthetics but they're just too big, IMO.


Yep, the SBDC051 would be perfect if it was 40mm. Same for the Bulova moon watch, 45mm is a ridiculous size for most wrists, especially considering the original was significantly smaller.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, the SBDC051 would be perfect if it was 40mm. Same for the Bulova moon watch, 45mm is a ridiculous size for most wrists, especially considering the original was significantly smaller.


The Bulova Moon is the perfect example of the oversized nonsense that seems common across most brands. The Bulova is a monster IRL, almost comically huge.

Funny you mention the Bulova, I would own both the Moon and your SBDC051 if they were 42mm and 40mm respectively and probably be out with Mr. C and Rusty doing something more productive.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The Bulova Moon is the perfect example of the oversized nonsense that seems common across most brands. The Bulova is a monster IRL, almost comically huge.
> 
> Funny you mention the Bulova, I would own both the Moon and your SBDC051 if they were 42mm and 40mm respectively and probably be out with Mr. C and Rusty doing something more productive.


Yep! Although Rusty is probably still lusting after the GS Liberace........

.......sorry Rusty, could not resist!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Aye, that seiko does sit high off of the wrist. Or, well, it feels like it does, the center-of-gravity is really high. Chop away.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think once the hype over the new releases dies down, the Sumo will re-emerge as Seiko's number one on the midrange. Used Shoguns are also holding their ground very well over at Japan.


----------



## Juclaq (Aug 15, 2018)

Guys. I need help. Too many watches and wife is starting to nag. 

It might be time to thin the herd


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Juclaq said:


> Guys. I need help. Too many watches and wife is starting to nag.
> 
> It might be time to thin the herd


Let's have some pics of the collection, what you really like, etc. Start with a SOTC and go from there.

The first step is the hardest but a good herd culling will be liberating.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gray Ghost for the weekend. It's currently for sale but having second thoughts.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


>


I'm getting the feeling that you like it........


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Another business & pleasure trip with the all-rounder


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Couple of Rolexes at a GTG yesterday

Unimpressed. DSSD looked somehow ...Japanese with the small bracelet and huge case. Explorer and a Sub are a good endgame plan. Wear very well for all wrists.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

The Explorer I is the best looking watch Rolex has ever made. I just wish they were a bit bigger than 39mm. 

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The Explorer I is the best looking watch Rolex has ever made. I just wish they were a bit bigger than 39mm.
> 
> Doc Savage


Depends on your wrist size I guess but it wore well on mine (no bezel helps).

The DSSD was comically heavy. As you see, it's the vaunted James Cameron edition, owned by a very well known local collector here; he brought it specifically so another member could try it on and purchase the vanilla version. Although he's a big fellow with an 8 inch wrist, he just couldn't justify its weight on his arm. Your chances for survival while diving with it are slim


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mkii key west today.......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's a major first world dilemma for you gents.

Coke, Pepsi or Batman? which bezel style do you prefer?

Realized looking at those pics above that I'm a Pepsi kid


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

double post


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Here's a major first world dilemma for you gents.
> 
> Coke, Pepsi or Batman? which bezel style do you prefer?
> 
> Realized looking at those pics above that I'm a Pepsi kid


I actually like all three, although I think that the Pepsi is somewhat of a clash against a black dial, you know too many colours.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I actually like all three, although I think that the Pepsi is somewhat of a clash against a black dial, you know too many colours.......


Hmmm...I guess you're right, I've only had a Pepsi BFK and it had a blue dial. Really liked this watch but the weight killed it for me.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I actually like all three, although I think that the Pepsi is somewhat of a clash against a black dial, you know too many colours.......


White and gold and blue and red - no clash


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> White and gold and blue and red - no clash


Yep, perfect......

......and a better size than this:










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Windy enough for flying a kite today, simple pleasures are the best aren't they?










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, perfect......
> 
> ......and a better size than this:
> 
> ...


You should get it - make the perfect one-two pair


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Here's a major first world dilemma for you gents.
> 
> Coke, Pepsi or Batman? which bezel style do you prefer?
> 
> Realized looking at those pics above that I'm a Pepsi kid


Never owned one, but I'm most drawn to a blue dial Pepsi bezel. E.g.:










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jon_huskisson said:


> Never owned one, but I'm most drawn to a blue dial Pepsi bezel. E.g.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw I'm not seriously considering buying this one, but it's your duty to bash away to make sure.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> Btw I'm not seriously considering buying this one, but it's your duty to bash away to make sure.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Do you want to be called a "Lawless Diver" by your wife and kids ?


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Do you want to be called a "Lawless Diver" by your wife and kids ?


No kids and my wife probably wouldn't even notice the watch, let alone the name 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Btw while you're in the bashing mood, please do your worst on this. I've definitely failed in my WPAC mission for this year, but I can still use your bashing services, can't I? 









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> You should get it - make the perfect one-two pair


Had it, sold it. Too big.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Btw I'm not seriously considering buying this one, but it's your duty to bash away to make sure.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Can't stand the dial or hand on this. Also the price is going to be exorbitant.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Btw while you're in the bashing mood, please do your worst on this. I've definitely failed in my WPAC mission for this year, but I can still use your bashing services, can't I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll go beautifully with your art deco house and lifestyle won't it? I'd even prefer Rusty's GS Liberace or that golden ratio thingy......

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jon_huskisson said:


> Btw while you're in the bashing mood, please do your worst on this. I've definitely failed in my WPAC mission for this year, but I can still use your bashing services, can't I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a ladies watch. Dainty and proper.

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Juclaq said:


> Guys. I need help. Too many watches and wife is starting to nag.
> 
> It might be time to thin the herd


Get a divorce.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jon_huskisson said:


> Btw while you're in the bashing mood, please do your worst on this. I've definitely failed in my WPAC mission for this year, but I can still use your bashing services, can't I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatahell is this thing?

Art Deco is next hype?

What's next - sun dials? Klepsidra? Stick in the ground but "meticulously made thus changing the game" .

What is wrong with all of you forum junkies?! If you want crappy old handwind I have buckets of them at home.

Some may need some assembly,but hey...that would be next step on your horogical journey..

Blah. Shame on you all. Shame. Hipsters.

Rusty is the only one with some dignity left.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Had it, sold it. Too big.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I mean the MKII...


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> It'll go beautifully with your art deco house and lifestyle won't it? I'd even prefer Rusty's GS Liberace or that golden ratio thingy......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's actually my house in the first pic


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Whatahell is this thing?
> 
> Art Deco is next hype?
> 
> ...


I thought that you'd gotten rid of the buckets of crappy old watches?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> That's actually my house in the first pic


Nice. Get the watch for the wife then.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I mean the MKII...


Aaaah, good idea but no. Could not justify that to myself and as well a little but variety is good I think........

......while I'm responding to you, you never replied to my question about you and having a two watch collection. About why exactly having three bugged you and whether you'd made a conscious decision to go for only two? Just curious as I wonder how it would work for me.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Nice. Get the watch for the wife then.......


Good idea. I think it'll suit her:


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It looks like a ladies watch. Dainty and proper.
> 
> Doc Savage


Art deco is a nice aesthetic but wears poorly with most menswear imo. You can't rock this with a polo/t-shirt and jeans, and I'd wager you don't have that much call to dress up to this level it would look normal. Nice but very impractical.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> I think once the hype over the new releases dies down, the Sumo will re-emerge as Seiko's number one on the midrange. Used Shoguns are also holding their ground very well over at Japan.


Is it me, or is the Sumo a weirdly underrated watch in terms of value? It has a wonderfully designed case, great legible dial and handset, solid movement and looks great on a variety of straps. It also wear excellently for a watch it's size. I feel like it's gonna be a very desirable piece on the vintage market in 20 years or so.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Is it me, or is the Sumo a weirdly underrated watch in terms of value? It has a wonderfully designed case, great legible dial and handset, solid movement and looks great on a variety of straps. It also wear excellently for a watch it's size. *I feel like it's gonna be a very desirable piece on the vintage market in 20 years or so.*


.......if that happens then Seiko will do a reissue!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> .......if that happens then Seiko will do a reissue!


And charge several thousand for the privilege!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> And charge several thousand for the privilege!


Until several Chinese based companies produce their own homages for a tenth of the price........


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Until several Chinese based companies produce their own homages for a tenth of the price........


Circle of life.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Circle of life.


No lion king songs please.....


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

RLextherobot said:


> Is it me, or is the Sumo a weirdly underrated watch in terms of value? It has a wonderfully designed case, great legible dial and handset, solid movement and looks great on a variety of straps. It also wear excellently for a watch it's size. I feel like it's gonna be a very desirable piece on the vintage market in 20 years or so.


I don't think it's underrated - Sumo has been a mainstay of the discussion whenever seiko divers are mentioned (well. at least in the seiko subforum). It also has a few issues - unbalanced big case vs. modest lug width, higher priced than the skx/turtles/(now samurais), the glass crystal... As for future desirability, who knows. Seiko is producing a LOT of affordable divers - skx-es, turtles, samurais, sumos, digital tunas... Idk if the sumo really stands out that much. The movement is a point of difference, but people on the seiko subforum generally aren't all that happy with the sumo movement wrt accuracy.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> I don't think it's underrated - Sumo has been a mainstay of the discussion whenever seiko divers are mentioned (well. at least in the seiko subforum). It also has a few issues - unbalanced big case vs. modest lug width, higher priced than the skx/turtles/(now samurais), the glass crystal... As for future desirability, who knows. Seiko is producing a LOT of affordable divers - skx-es, turtles, samurais, sumos, digital tunas... Idk if the sumo really stands out that much. The movement is a point of difference, but people on the seiko subforum generally aren't all that happy with the sumo movement wrt accuracy.


FWIW I think that the Sumo is stupidly large, following the general Seiko trend (IMHO) of producing a great design and then f*@king it up with the size........


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> No lion king songs please.....


Too late. That song is already stuck in my head.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Major panic as a spring bar flew off a clasp whilst adjusting it, spent 30 minutes looking for it.....

Eventually found it in a plant pot, phew.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Major panic as a spring bar flew off a clasp whilst adjusting it, spent 30 minutes looking for it.....
> 
> Eventually found it in a plant pot, phew.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


There are few things that travel as erratically as a spring bar. I've been about 3 yards off before!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> There are few things that travel as erratically as a spring bar. I've been about 3 yards off before!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


It's that horrible feeling of seeing it flying into the air and knowing that you probably won't find it.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Major panic as a spring bar flew off a clasp whilst adjusting it, spent 30 minutes looking for it.....
> 
> Eventually found it in a plant pot, phew.....


You're such a drama queen :-d


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Keep a baggie of spare springbars in a drawer. They cost like a couple of dollars for 10 or 50 or 100 packs.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You're such a drama queen :-d


.......and tell me something I don't already know.



X2-Elijah said:


> Keep a baggie of spare springbars in a drawer. They cost like a couple of dollars for 10 or 50 or 100 packs.


Already got loads for lugs, but don't have any for clasps, hence the drama queen moment.......


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Aaaah, good idea but no. Could not justify that to myself and as well a little but variety is good I think........
> 
> ......while I'm responding to you, you never replied to my question about you and having a two watch collection. About why exactly having three bugged you and whether you'd made a conscious decision to go for only two? Just curious as I wonder how it would work for me.


I think it comes down to personal preference and the stage of life I am in - but at the current stage, I don't want to spend thousands of dollars on a watch that I am not wearing atleast 2-3 days every week which means I can only have a 2 watch rotation at this stage. As I make more money and get older I assume I will be okay with that frequency being 1-2 days per week which means I will be able to afford 3-4 watches (and so on).


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

In line with my plan, the Grand Seiko is still on hold until next year. No other purchases are happening except Mom's memorial watch, which I have just received. The Omega Aqua Terra has always seemed to me to be a cross between class and function, and that describes who my mom was perfectly. Blue was her favorite color, so that made the dial choice easy.

It also fits wonderfully, which means it will get a lot of wrist time and be an ever-present positive memorial, not some pretty trinket that gets hidden away.









Doc Savage


----------



## Rohrkrepierer (Oct 6, 2017)

Totally did *NOT* purchase this for my birthday back in July. ; )









Edit: I am also going to send it in for a service soon, and in the process, have the crown moved to the 10 o'clock position, as well as swapping the red/white/red seconds hand for an all white one, to make it accord to the new Sinn UX Kampfschwimmer of the German armed forces specification seen here https://www.gq-magazin.de/uhren/fil...skampfschwimmer02-19012016-arbeitskopie-2.jpg


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well. That's...interesting. I thought the tactical craze was over. Technically you'll have the dial + movement switched 180 degrees, crown stays where it is ofc.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Won't that mess up the date position in the window? since movement will be 180 degrees twisted relative to dial, but date wheel is 31 numbers and thus not symmetric...


----------



## Rohrkrepierer (Oct 6, 2017)

I already swung the idea past the Sinn team, and they said it was no problem. And it's called an "Einsatzzeitmesser", so the tactical craze is basically it's second nature. After telling the time


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Why would you do that?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Why would you do that?


Cause he wants to pretend to be a commando........


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Can't run around with no underpants if you ain't got your crown at ten...


----------



## Rohrkrepierer (Oct 6, 2017)

Why would I do that?
Because I like it that way. If you don't, then that's fine.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Won't that mess up the date position in the window? since movement will be 180 degrees twisted relative to dial, but date wheel is 31 numbers and thus not symmetric...


I think this can be resolved with a different date wheel (a cheap fix) but the date aperture would also relocate to 9. Hmmm... Making a new dial and repositioning the hands is costly.

Does the OP have a closeup photo of the intended fix?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd ask why you'd need a compass on your wrist watch? Fair enough if your in the armed services and you need to navigate around, but for the every day Joe, really? I've done my fair share of climbing (Alps, Himalayas and local) but I've never felt the need for a compass on my wrist......

......but if that's what he wants, we'll so be it.


----------



## Rohrkrepierer (Oct 6, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> I think this can be resolved with a different date wheel (a cheap fix) but the date aperture would also relocate to 9. Hmmm... Making a new dial and repositioning the hands is costly.
> 
> Does the OP have a closeup photo of the intended fix?


They will be turning the dial by 180° to my understanding. And the date apparatus would need to be adjusted so that the day change is not going to happen at 6 o'clock ( don't know how that would be done, but I am trying to get them to tell me atm ). Mine will still have a white date on black background, and the bezel writing between 00 and 15 will stil be white, as in my original picture.







I make good use of the compass here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orienteering, as well as at work.

Look. I understand that not everyone will like everything, but there is no need to slander about any watch, or what anyone wants to do with their watch. I can't get myself to like skeletonized watches either, but I don't go around and talk their owner down about it.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

wrt. date change timing: just re-seat the hands. Might need to leave the date change at like 00:30 instead of 00:00, but that's no big deal.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Rohrkrepierer said:


> Look. I understand that not everyone will like everything, but there is no need to slander about any watch, or what anyone wants to do with their watch. I can't get myself to like skeletonized watches either, but I don't go around and talk their owner down about it.


eeeeh but that's the concept of this thread


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rohrkrepierer said:


> I make good use of the compass here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orienteering, as well as at work.
> 
> Look. I understand that not everyone will like everything, but there is no need to slander about any watch, or what anyone wants to do with their watch. I can't get myself to like skeletonized watches either, but I don't go around and talk their owner down about it.


I'm the last person to talk down a compass into a watch, lol









...but perhaps you've wandered into the wrong thread? Its understood that any watch brought here gets a licking (in good humor ofc) to dissuade from buying


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Rohrkrepierer said:


> Look. I understand that not everyone will like everything, but there is no need to slander about any watch, or what anyone wants to do with their watch. I can't get myself to like skeletonized watches either, but I don't go around and talk their owner down about it.


You bought a watch and posted it in a watch purchasing abstinence club thread......

........red rag to a herd of bulls?


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

lol I didn't know there was a thread for this. Hopefully I can join the club in the near future after I collect some more pieces


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DripCassanova said:


> lol I didn't know there was a thread for this. Hopefully I can join the club in the near future after I collect some more pieces


.......yes, you feed the addiction and then come back to us.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

DripCassanova said:


> lol I didn't know there was a thread for this. Hopefully I can join the club in the near future after I collect some more pieces


Not quite.

You need to submit them over here for slaying.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Not quite.
> 
> You need to submit them over here for slaying.


It's aspirational abstinence Sinner........

.......but we've all been guilty of that haven't we!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rohrkrepierer said:


> They will be turning the dial by 180° to my understanding. And the date apparatus would need to be adjusted so that the day change is not going to happen at 6 o'clock ( don't know how that would be done, but I am trying to get them to tell me atm ). Mine will still have a white date on black background, and the bezel writing between 00 and 15 will stil be white, as in my original picture.
> View attachment 13566873
> 
> I make good use of the compass here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orienteering, as well as at work.
> ...


..

But ..

That is the sole purpose of a thread

But you notched it up a bit..

So..you are goin to send your Sinn to Sinn (who are Germany accurate and very Germany expensive in their services on their watches...which can't be serviced anywhere else) for a complete rehaul and mod...to have a leftie UX.

Sorry but that seems as logical as buying a EU market car in England and then sending it back to factory to have its driving wheel converted to English side.

It can be done, I admire the will.. but why?

NHF. But it is a total waste of money. I'd rather get drunk and invade something in balaklava with squirt gun. Let's say local Tesco or Lidl. Barge in and scream " I CAME HERE TO PUT AN END TO THE BARBARIC REIGN OF YOU POISONING OUR KIDS WITH SUGAR BEVERAGES YOU CAPITALIST PIGS"

You would get arrested but you would have something to tell to your kids,pay the lawyer and still have money left...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm in a strange mood; I'll save for a watch, only the watch I'll be buying hasn't come out yet.
Maybe an automatic GS air diver. Or a Citizen high end automatic. A two tone Pelagos. A titanium 43mm Sub. An Omega that doesn't suck.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm in a strange mood; I'll save for a watch, only the watch I'll be buying hasn't come out yet.
> Maybe an automatic GS air diver. Or a Citizen high end automatic. A two tone Pelagos. A titanium 43mm Sub. An Omega that doesn't suck.


.......you're the same as me George, you're waiting/hoping for that perfect watch to appear, but the reality is that it never will. There will always be one small detail that will be a niggle. Best to enjoy what you have.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

From time tot time I check in again and confess my sins to you.
Yesterday I was very close to buying another Longines Hydroconquest, this time with a red bezel and black dial.
and was seriously considering a blue dial Oris Big Crown Propilot Date.

Luckily I restrained myself and didn't do anything stupid.
I need to keep my eyes on the big goal, which is a Speedmaster,
even if it takes a long time.

In the meantime I will thin out the herd.
As there is no point in keeping another chrono or the Kassaw Aqua Terra's when there will be a Speedmaster in the box,
the 2 Kassaw's, the Certina, Tuseno and Tisell are in the sales forum,
and I usually put them in the drawer to get used not having them anymore.

Thank you for the support!

So this is in the box for the moment;
TAG Heuer Carrera, G. Gerlach Lux-sport, Kemmner Tonneau, Junkers Bauhaus
Kassaw AquaTerra, Tisell ST19, Kassaw Aqua Terra 
Longines Hydroconquest, Obris Morgan Explorer, Certina DS Podium, Tuseno First 42


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> ... An Omega that doesn't suck.


I've got your non-sucking Omega right here (an 8900 mvmt) 










Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I've got your non-sucking Omega right here (an 8900 mvmt)
> 
> Doc Savage


Be sure to come back when its time for a service :-d


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

chinchillasong said:


> From time tot time I check in again and confess my sins to you.
> Yesterday I was very close to buying another Longines Hydroconquest, this time with a red bezel and black dial.
> and was seriously considering a blue dial Oris Big Crown Propilot Date.
> 
> ...


Too much redundant watches.. and Kassaw? Ok. I get it, you get one. just out of curiosity. But two?! also, two ST19s? you like to do things in pairs? hope you are not married twice.

leave Kemmner just for the fun and TAG, chop the rest.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm in a strange mood; I'll save for a watch, only the watch I'll be buying hasn't come out yet.
> Maybe an automatic GS air diver. Or a Citizen high end automatic. A two tone Pelagos. A titanium 43mm Sub. An Omega that doesn't suck.


...you dear sir have an dirty mind.

I know, it is from too much time spent on japanese auction sites. Those tentacle hentai ads just pop up from time to time, aint it like that?


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> Too much redundant watches.. and Kassaw? Ok. I get it, you get one. just out of curiosity. But two?! also, two ST19s? you like to do things in pairs? hope you are not married twice.
> 
> leave Kemmner just for the fun and TAG, chop the rest.


Yes, the second Kassaw was silly, but that's because my preferences changed and was frustrated not to get the white dial and bracelet in the first place.

There is only one ST19. That Tuseno First 42 is a Meca-quartz.

But actually you are right about me liking things in pairs.

I see myself ending with 4 pairs

2 chrono's for weekends















2 office watches















2 divers for holidays















and 2 dress watches















Since I already have 5 of the above, I only need 3 more....


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Be sure to come back when its time for a service :-d


You got me there. It will definitely suck. For that one, and for the Tudor Pelagos with the in-house movement. At least it's better than paying what Rolex wants for service.

That's actually one of the things that keeps me from buying expensive Swiss watches anymore, or at least from buying more than I have now. The high service costs are pretty crazy. Especially when you can buy a new ETA Hamilton for five hundred bucks, run it until it dies completely, and then just buy a new watch for less than the cost of a major Swiss Servicing.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> Yes, the second Kassaw was silly, but that's because my preferences changed and was frustrated not to get the white dial and bracelet in the first place.
> 
> There is only one ST19. That Tuseno First 42 is a Meca-quartz.
> 
> ...


OMG I can't believe you've turned Sinner's comments into buying more watches. You are a very, very naughty boy........

.......anyway FTFY. |>|>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> You got me there. It will definitely suck. For that one, and for the Tudor Pelagos with the in-house movement. At least it's better than paying what Rolex wants for service.
> 
> That's actually one of the things that keeps me from buying expensive Swiss watches anymore, or at least from buying more than I have now. The high service costs are pretty crazy. *Especially when you can buy a new ETA Hamilton for five hundred bucks, run it until it dies completely, and then just buy a new watch for less than the cost of a major Swiss Servicing.
> *
> Doc Savage


Crazy isn't it.........o|


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wtf . 

I service all my watches for a 100 for Chrono and 50-70$ for a automatic. If regular service.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Wtf .
> 
> I service all my watches for a 100 for Chrono and 50-70$ for a automatic. If regular service.


Does an Invicta need servicing?!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Does an Invicta need servicing?!


... concidering it does not cost 60$ over here, it is duable.

See... Often I can't but just stare at Amazon and Jomashop and Island Watches in awe. They are not available over here or if available you have to pay VAT and customs clearance on arrival.

On the other hand, I can rehaul watch over here for a fraction of a price quoted abroad.

So...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> ... concidering it does not cost 60$ over here, it is duable.
> 
> See... Often I can't but just stare at Amazon and Jomashop and Island Watches in awe. They are not available over here or if available you have to pay VAT and customs clearance on arrival.
> 
> ...


So, you're lucky then. Here I'll get stung for the importing just like you and I can't get watches serviced cheaply either......


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Define abstinence


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> So, you're lucky then. Here I'll get stung for the importing just like you and I can't service watches cheaply either......


So... Why he does not send them here for service?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Define abstinence


You need some help in that area then Yankeexpress? I'd say that you're a lost cause......

.......anyways, here you go:

*The practice of restraining oneself from indulging in something, typically alcohol or sex.

'I started drinking again after six years of abstinence'
'abstinence from premarital intercourse'*

BTW I'm still waiting for that SOTC picture from you......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> So... Why he does not send them here for service?


I'm sure that we've discussed that before.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Define abstinence


Is that a synonym for color blindness?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Speaking of color, I'd appreciate some thoughts on the Milgauss. Its the most attractive R for me, perfect size wise, appropriate for my work setting, nice splash of red plus a green sapphire hue, green being a complimentary color for my complexion (can't believe I just wrote that)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Speaking of color, I'd appreciate some thoughts on the Milgauss. Its the most attractive R for me, perfect size wise, appropriate for my work setting, nice splash of red plus a green sapphire hue, green being a complimentary color for my complexion (can't believe I just wrote that)


Can't wait to hear what Sinner will say......

......for me it looks hideous George, what is supposed to be, a dress watch? Sports watch? Its neither, all wrong for a dress watch and too shiny for sports.

Suits your complexion? Are you green and orange?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Speaking of color, I'd appreciate some thoughts on the Milgauss. Its the most attractive R for me, perfect size wise, appropriate for my work setting, nice splash of red plus a green sapphire hue, green being a complimentary color for my complexion (can't believe I just wrote that)


Are you an elf or a dwarf?

I have liked this one for a long time but I can't justify the cost (they have grown in price the last few years). The watch is thicker than it needs to be (thicker than a Submariner) and the polished bezel and center links are too shiny. Plus, my initial appeal to the Milgauss was because of the "Scientist's Watch" tag but then I kept seeing random people on the street wearing one and all Rolex sports ambassadors wearing one. I think I got over it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

There's plenty of time to get over it, it's an alternative to a Grand Seiko, far more practical for servicing long term and recognizable. Generally I don't like the recognition part but it wouldn't be bad for just one watch. I can picture myself wearing it all day with my lifestyle.

I like shiny things. Although the shiny center links do put me off, they are hairline magnets. Size not an issue but weight would be. Dunno how much it weighs.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

It’s a pretty heavy watch (due to the additional soft iron layer under the caseback)


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> Speaking of color, I'd appreciate some thoughts on the Milgauss. Its the most attractive R for me, perfect size wise, appropriate for my work setting, nice splash of red plus a green sapphire hue, green being a complimentary color for my complexion (can't believe I just wrote that)


Ah yes, the "Tacticool" rolex.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> There's plenty of time to get over it, it's an alternative to a Grand Seiko, far more practical for servicing long term and recognizable. Generally I don't like the recognition part but it wouldn't be bad for just one watch. I can picture myself wearing it all day with my lifestyle.
> 
> I like shiny things. Although the shiny center links do put me off, they are hairline magnets. Size not an issue but weight would be. Dunno how much it weighs.


Are you just bored George? You must be start thinking about this ugly mofo......


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

jon_huskisson said:


> Never owned one, but I'm most drawn to a blue dial Pepsi bezel. E.g.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea how much these will go for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you just bored George? You must be start thinking about this ugly mofo......


Very much so. Hold my beer while I list a couple of watches


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Very much so. Hold my beer while I list a couple of watches


Hold your own beer, I've got my hands full with a cheeky little cabernet sauvigon.......

........but do tell.

So we can bash.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Any idea how much these will go for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Far more than its probably worth, have you seen their prices? Ridiculous......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So I read back a few pages and things are about normal here. I thought I would report my SOTC now that the dust has settled. I have managed to self bash over the last month. Bought and returned a silver faced 40mm Hamilton Khaki and ordered and cancelled a 41mm Longines V.H.P. on bracelet even after I found a deal for half off from an authorized dealer no less. Sold the auto Hami too. So long story short with the Edifice selling and shipped out today I am, once again, very happily, down to one watch and plan to stay that way. LOL if you will, and doubters may scoff but I am content now especially with the 38mm Hami Khaki field on a new green 2 pc nato quick change from Clockwork Synergy. Happy Holidays to all.

Evidence:

Watch box, now strap box....









and the one watch remaining....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So I read back a few pages and things are about normal here. I thought I would report my SOTC now that the dust has settled. I have managed to self bash over the last month. Bought and returned a silver faced 40mm Hamilton Khaki and ordered and cancelled a 41mm Longines V.H.P. on bracelet even after I found a deal for half off from an authorized dealer no less. Sold the auto Hami too. So long story short with the Edifice selling and shipped out today I am, once again, very happily, down to one watch and plan to stay that way. LOL if you will, and doubters may scoff but I am content now especially with the 38mm Hami Khaki field on a new green 2 pc nato quick change from Clockwork Synergy. Happy Holidays to all.
> 
> Evidence:
> 
> ...


Welcome back USC, we have missed you and your shenanigans with abstinence.......!

........so you're happy for now then?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

........so you're happy for now then? 

Yes but don't expect any more "shenanigans with abstinence.......!"

For those of you who still insist on buying more grey market watches I had a very good experience with discountshop.com also they are very international and if you find a lower price they will match plus free upgrade to expedited shipping. I tested them on this and they delivered FedEx overnight from Hong Kong no less shipped from the future to here in the US no tax and refunded the $6 difference as well. I don't want to facilitate more buying from you lads across the pond nor here in the US but they may have a way around vat using a local address like they do here in CT where I shipped the return. Maybe not....

My plan is to stop visiting watch sites. My car is paid off now and I am swimming in more disposable cash than I can ever remember. Perhaps why I almost bought the Longines V.H.P with it's cool perpetual calendar, sleep mode and 5 sec per year accuracy among other playful features. But I am retired and a field watch on nato is all I need and all I really want so I am not buying any more watches. 

No more "shenanigans with abstinence.......!"


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> ........so you're happy for now then?
> 
> Yes but don't expect any more "shenanigans with abstinence.......!"
> 
> ...


Good luck to USC, I'm probably following you in not visiting watch sites, it's the worst for enabling for me.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Listed two yesterday, sold one, strong interest on the second. Thanks for the hand, Hotblack.

I think trading is the only thing that keeps me from buying a ton of watches all for myself.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Listed two yesterday, sold one, strong interest on the second. Thanks for the hand, Hotblack.
> 
> I think trading is the only thing that keeps me from buying a ton of watches all for myself.


Sweet. Always glad to pay back to this illustrious group.

Doc Savage


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Make a new abstinence club for 2019 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Make a new abstinence club for 2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, that'll be the general idea, it's kinda an annual thing........

.......but how about we wait until its actually 2019 hmmmmm?!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Listed two yesterday, sold one, strong interest on the second. Thanks for the hand, Hotblack.
> 
> I think trading is the only thing that keeps me from buying a ton of watches all for myself.





Hotblack Desiato said:


> Sweet. Always glad to pay back to this illustrious group.
> 
> Doc Savage


Internal WPAC trading going down?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Internal WPAC trading going down?


No, he just gave me a hand with the beer, unlike some others....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Speaking of color, I'd appreciate some thoughts on the Milgauss. Its the most attractive R for me, perfect size wise, appropriate for my work setting, nice splash of red plus a green sapphire hue, green being a complimentary color for my complexion (can't believe I just wrote that)


Green tinted sapphire and that hideous cartoon second hand?

Out of all the jokes that swiss made for us this is the funniest one.

First time I saw this.. something... I thought the guy had his order from Parnis mistyped .

The only thing I can think of that is positive about it is that it still can be had for a reasonable price used.

Other than that..unless you are leprachon working as an electrician in one of the Terry Pratchet's novels..

...and thus continues my total unimpressed state with Rolex offers.

Yes I know...even all of my watchmakers are impressed with movements, fit and finish are great..but I am still waiting for something to justify 5 year wait list for a frikkin Diver in steel that costs like a car.

Or ransom terms of purchase for sport model overall. Or humiliation you have to go through to get one..


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

officially I'm no longer here - but you can thank me later George  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Southberg-...&itm=123425735782&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> officially I'm no longer here - but you can thank me later George  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Southberg-...&itm=123425735782&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940


Good one Rusty, it still looks sh*t but he'll save a fortune......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Not too keen on that one but a Bagelsport that popped up underneath looks very nice. They are well-made ripo...oohhh...homages


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Not too keen on that one but a Bagelsport that popped up underneath looks very nice. They are well-made ripo...oohhh...homages
> 
> View attachment 13579393


It looks slightly less ugly than the original........


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Speaking of color, I'd appreciate some thoughts on the Milgauss. Its the most attractive R for me, perfect size wise, appropriate for my work setting, nice splash of red plus a green sapphire hue, green being a complimentary color for my complexion (can't believe I just wrote that)


I'm sure 8 year old me would've thought this looked cool. That was back when I thought the lightening bolt on my trainers made me run faster.

Adult me thinks this looks dumb. I'd sooner wear those trainers again than buy a watch that looks like this.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> Any idea how much these will go for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The non-GMT version goes for 1450 Euros, so somewhere north of that.

That probably includes VAT, but even less the 20% it's probably too much.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Also, thanks to all who bashed this watch for me. Turns out it wasn't necessary; I could've just waited to see this photo. 48mm length with completely flat lugs means this won't wear well for me at all. The case looks a little too curved for my liking too. Reminds me of an Orient I sold because it was a bit...blobby.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Also, thanks to all who bashed this watch for me. Turns out it wasn't necessary; I could've just waited to see this photo. 48mm length with completely flat lugs means this won't wear well for me at all. The case looks a little too curved for my liking too. Reminds me of an Orient I sold because it was a bit...blobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, that looks terrible. Reminds me of the Smiths Everest......










.....such ridiculously long lugs.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jon_huskisson said:


> Also, thanks to all who bashed this watch for me. Turns out it wasn't necessary; I could've just waited to see this photo. 48mm length with completely flat lugs means this won't wear well for me at all. The case looks a little too curved for my liking too. Reminds me of an Orient I sold because it was a bit...blobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job.

There's no greater feeling than recognizing, after you have resisted a purchase, that the watch really isn't for you. It really helps to increase our resistance for future purchases. Also reminds us of the value of a good bashing here in WPAC.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Nice job.
> 
> There's no greater feeling than recognizing, after you have resisted a purchase, that the watch really isn't for you. It really helps to increase our resistance for future purchases. Also reminds us of the value of a good bashing here in WPAC.
> 
> Doc Savage


How are things with the Tudor Pelagos Hotblack?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> How are things with the Tudor Pelagos Hotblack?


It replaced three divers, and it's doing its job removing any desire for another diver. Or another titanium watch. I'd call it a success.

The Pelagos and the memorial Omega are getting almost all the wrist time right now.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Oh 
My 
God

What the actual f#*% is this


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yup, I know what you mean, left-hander watches suck.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh
> My
> God
> 
> What the actual f#*% is this


Is that serious? Surely not.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oh
> My
> God
> 
> What the actual f#*% is this


I'm hearing "Rule Britannia" playing in my head 

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I would wear it just to piss someone off...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Crown is shaped like a ...crown, how cute


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got a new strap









Still thinking about the green alligator lol


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

blowfish89 said:


> I got a new strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dial still shocks me every time I see it.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Seiko's seriously screwed up the MM300. Tempted to get the old version, grab a bag of popcorn and watch clouds pass by as the price explodes.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko's seriously screwed up the MM300. Tempted to get the old version, grab a bag of popcorn and watch clouds pass by as the price explodes.


What have they done to screw it up George?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What have they done to screw it up George?


a relatively minor quibble is that they've replaced the Marinemaster logo with a Prospex SP (the dreaded X) and turned the seconds hand gilt to match a gold 300m...

..but the important bit is that they've installed a flat sapphire that's thicker than the curved Hardlex (to achieve the same resistance to depth pressure). In doing so they had to raise the height of the bezel so that the crystal wouldn't sit flush with the bezel surface but stay protected beneath it as with the original.

So now you've got a new version that's taller than the already tall previous one, from 14.6mm to 15.4mm! plus a seconds hand that doesn't match the hour and minutes hand. Oh, a the Prospex X right down the middle..and on the crown. They couldn't have messed it up worse.

Pic related, from the NEW and UPCOMING Seiko releases thread, courtesy of yonsson


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> a relatively minor quibble is that they've replaced the Marinemaster logo with a Prospex SP (the dreaded X) and turned the seconds hand gilt to match a gold 300m...
> 
> ..but the important bit is that they've installed a flat sapphire that's thicker than the curved Hardlex (to achieve the same resistance to depth pressure). In doing so they had to raise the height of the bezel so that the crystal wouldn't sit flush with the bezel surface but stay protected beneath it as with the original.
> 
> ...


Is it my imagination or does the case look slightly longer?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Is it my imagination or does the case look slightly longer?


Its just a optical illusion, its turned slightly inwards towards the lens.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

More importantly, _is that a lumed crown?_


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Still 3k in the watch fund. Nothing on the horizon. Thinking of renaming it the fun fund and doing something else with the cash. Still loving the bb58


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Still 3k in the watch fund. Nothing on the horizon. Thinking of renaming it the fun fund and doing something else with the cash. Still loving the bb58


Where is the strap from Rusty?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Where is the strap from Rusty?


Rios1931. Only cost £25 or something


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Still 3k in the watch fund. Nothing on the horizon. Thinking of renaming it the fun fund and doing something else with the cash.


Worked well for me


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Guess I’m sailing uncharted waters now. I’m actually actively looking for a watch to buy, and literally nothing interesting me. As opposed to not looking but everything interesting me. 

#feelsweirdman


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Guess I'm sailing uncharted waters now. I'm actually actively looking for a watch to buy, and literally nothing interesting me. As opposed to not looking but everything interesting me.
> 
> #feelsweirdman


Hallelujah.

He is cured!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Guess I'm sailing uncharted waters now. I'm actually actively looking for a watch to buy, and literally nothing interesting me. As opposed to not looking but everything interesting me.
> 
> #feelsweirdman


You are cured Rusty. Its been emotional.

(Ha! I've been waiting awhile to say that)


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> You are cured Rusty. Its been emotional.
> 
> (Ha! I've been waiting awhile to say that)


Congrats, Rusty. I'm approaching that, but not quite there. I still see things that will catch my eye, but it's nothing like as bad as it used to be.

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

OK, bash this one. Seagull 1963 Panda with ST19 movement, under $300.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> OK, bash this one. Seagull 1963 Panda with ST19 movement, under $300.
> View attachment 13589233


It's a good thing it only costs 300$ cause the movement usually requires oiling right off the bat. Unless it just dies, in which case you'll be saving even more $$ down the road by not trying to keep it running.

That NATO strap is pretty good though. Just a bit too short for my wrist.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Hallelujah.
> 
> He is cured!


........well, for the moment. Ask him whether he's still on the Rolex waiting lists.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> OK, bash this one. Seagull 1963 Panda with ST19 movement, under $300.
> View attachment 13589233


In immortal words of Mao Tse Tung

" Support Chinese, wear Swiss, live long and prosperous"

Nuff said.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> OK, bash this one. Seagull 1963 Panda with ST19 movement, under $300.
> View attachment 13589233


I like the nato, but that's it. OK, it's not a bad looking watch and its cheap, but there in lies the problem; it'll either break or it'll be a novelty for you which you'll quickly tire of, so why bother wasting your money on it?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> ........well, for the moment. Ask him whether he's still on the Rolex waiting lists.


Wait what?!

Rusty. If not for obvious purpose of evil profiteering why would you do such a heresy!?

FFS...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

If you own or want an Omega speedmaster, then read this:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/rodania-geometer-original-speedmaster-wait-what-4470890.html

......you're a homage lover now.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Day off work and doing shopping with my daughter, getting some books, so I get a sit down whilst she enjoys all the books.....

MKII on duty, reflections not helping in getting a good photo....... 










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Here's a better one.....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> OK, bash this one. Seagull 1963 Panda with ST19 movement, under $300.
> View attachment 13589233


Seagull - gaaah!! The Communist red star on the dial is enough to kill it for me. Plus the writing in Chinese at the bottom. I don't want any words printed on anything I wear that I don't understand. Reminds me of those silly Millennials who get tattoos of Chinese characters not knowing what they mean. They end up walking around thinking it's something cool, when it turns out to really mean broccoli or spatula.

The strap is like the watch. Almost right, but not quite there. The color is not a good match. It's not terrible, but not great, either. It will bug you forever. Just like the watch. It's close to what you want, but it will always frustrate you, because it's not really what you want.

Doc Savage


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> OK, bash this one. Seagull 1963 Panda with ST19 movement, under $300.
> View attachment 13589233


Nice size for a chronograph, but haven't there been some reliability issues with this movement? That puts me off.

I feel drawn to adding a mechanical chronograph to my collection because I somehow feel it needs it, but I don't want to have the hassle and cost of servicing it unless the watch warrants it.

I might have to save for a Rodania Geometer homage.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Wait what?!
> 
> Rusty. If not for obvious purpose of evil profiteering why would you do such a heresy!?
> 
> FFS...


I was on a hulk list but the Harrods came along, so that ships sailed. Nothing untoward to report here


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Wait what?!
> 
> Rusty. If not for obvious purpose of evil profiteering why would you do such a heresy!?
> 
> FFS...


Profit ain't evil though. You should know that


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Who. me? Why


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Seagull - gaaah!! The Communist red star on the dial is enough to kill it for me. Plus the writing in Chinese at the bottom. I don't want any words printed on anything I wear that I don't understand. Reminds me of those silly Millennials who get tattoos of Chinese characters not knowing what they mean. They end up walking around thinking it's something cool, when it turns out to really mean broccoli or spatula.
> 
> The strap is like the watch. Almost right, but not quite there. The color is not a good match. It's not terrible, but not great, either. It will bug you forever. Just like the watch. It's close to what you want, but it will always frustrate you, because it's not really what you want.
> 
> Doc Savage


Don't like the panda look. It's meant to be a military watch at heart so I prefer the nicotine stain colour one. Neat watch actually but feels cheap in the hand so ultimately a waste of money albeit not pricey in relative terms. Used ones are around $200 - one here for example

Seagull 1963, Almost New (Tons of Quality Straps to go)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4817187&share_type=t


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I might have to save for a Rodania Geometer homage.


I'm going to buy a real one and lord it over those that omega rip off lovers......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> OK, bash this one. Seagull 1963 Panda with ST19 movement, under $300.


It has a seagull ST19 movement. That thing bashes itself plenty fast enough, no help needed, really.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm going to buy a real one and lord it over those that omega rip off lovers......


Meh, I don't think there are any legs there. Pretty much as convincing as the (fairly correct) argument that the Rolex Sub copied some if the earlier Blancpain.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm going to buy a real one and lord it over those that omega rip off lovers......


Starting a sentence with "I'm gonna buy...." not the best idea in here. In other news just when you think you've seen it all


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Meh, I don't think there are any legs there. Pretty much as convincing as the (fairly correct) argument that the Rolex Sub copied some if the earlier Blancpain.
> 
> Doc Savage


Yes, but it's still a fun thought......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Starting a sentence with "I'm gonna buy...." not the best idea in here. In other news just when you think you've seen it all


Considering the price they apparently go for there's no chance of me buying one Rusty.......

.......is this your latest purchase then?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes, but it's still a fun thought......


Definitely 

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Considering the price they apparently go for there's no chance of me buying one Rusty.......
> 
> .......is this your latest purchase then?


It looks like a Jamaican steel drum so no it's not mine. Just thought it was the weirdest Longines I'd ever seen.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Hi WPAC,

Long time lurker, first time poster. Just wanted to let you know you’re an inspiration even for folks who don’t “officially” join. Thanks to several influences, including you, I shrank my large “affordables” collection down from 24 total watches to 13 this year, consolidating most of the value into 3 Hamiltons and a Tudor BB 36. I’d love to get it down even further in the future, but for now I feel more content with my collection than I have in a while. It’s really helped me kick the “buy the deal” and flipping habits, although I feel there was some value in that period to getting to try some different stuff out. Anyway, thanks for the always entertaining reads and the inspiration!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Cheddar said:


> Hi WPAC,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. Just wanted to let you know you're an inspiration even for folks who don't "officially" join. Thanks to several influences, including you, I shrank my large "affordables" collection down from 24 total watches to 13 this year, consolidating most of the value into 3 Hamiltons and a Tudor BB 36. I'd love to get it down even further in the future, but for now I feel more content with my collection than I have in a while. It's really helped me kick the "buy the deal" and flipping habits, although I feel there was some value in that period to getting to try some different stuff out. Anyway, thanks for the always entertaining reads and the inspiration!


You're welcome Cheddar! And thanks for letting us know......

......glad to hear that we're helping.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Full disclosure: Picked this one up to trade but strangely liking it far more, second time around. So will keep it for awhile, despite having two buyers lined up. Mark it as my infarction #1


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Full disclosure: Picked this one up to trade but strangely liking it far more, second time around. So will keep it for awhile, despite having two buyers lined up. Mark it as my infarction #1


Getting high on your own supply George eh


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Getting high on your own supply George eh


It's funny how expectations work. Thought it would be larger first time around and was disappointed. Sold it. Then somehow expected it smaller than it actually is this time and I liked it more.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Strange hobby this. Learned today that vegetable leather is a thing


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

First temptation for quite a while - bash away gents.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Full disclosure: Picked this one up to trade but strangely liking it far more, second time around. So will keep it for awhile, despite having two buyers lined up. Mark it as my infarction #1


Infarction?

Has this watch caused an obstruction of the blood supply to an organ or region of tissue causing local death of the tissue?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> First temptation for quite a while - bash away gents.


If you can explain what all the functions are and how you'd use them (along with real world applications in your life) without looking it up on the Internet then you get a free pass Rusty......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Infarction?
> 
> Has this watch caused an obstruction of the blood supply to an organ or region of tissue causing local death of the tissue?


Well my wallet hurts.

Yes I'm stingy.

Will list something else in its place as per rules ofc


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> First temptation for quite a while - bash away gents.


Oooh nice Citiz...eer..Sinn?

I really like it, since its more complex than that Seiko of mine, hence I'm off the hook


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> First temptation for quite a while - bash away gents.


Nighthawk homage for way too much money.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mkii on a cold wet day......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> Nighthawk homage for way too much money.


Was thinking the same.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If you can explain what all the functions are and how you'd use them (along with real world applications in your life) without looking it up on the Internet then you get a free pass Rusty......


Umm you may have a point. An unorthodox but effective bash. Well played


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Nighthawk homage for way too much money.


Nighthawk? Nah it's a Navitimer. Sinn bought the rights to it when Breitling had issues with £. And navitimer is an orig design so not a homage. Must try harder


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> First temptation for quite a while - bash away gents.


you can always post it in Bretiling forum and brag "whoa losers here is original Navitimer" ---- you know the story behind it?

EDIT: you do.

well.. it might go well with you Cessna.

oh wait..nevermind--- I lost my mojo.

but, it is kind of inception watch..

almost all of the people will tell, "its a nice Navit..oh wait..it is not.. harharhar it is homage...wait how do you mean it is original and Navi is homage?! but...who is Helmut Sinn? some ....? what are you talking about? you drunk again?!"

quite confusing..

actually I owned one but with Lemania. I never understood the whole idea behind it. you have great gimmic on wrist but cant tell how much time it is if it your life depended on it.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nighthawk? Nah it's a Navitimer. Sinn bought the rights to it when Breitling had issues with £. And navitimer is an orig design so not a homage. Must try harder


It's too thick for comfort (all 7750s are).
You won't like it after wearing your BB58.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Halloween walk tonight. Now shattered but was fun and weather was pleasant. Some nice buildings you see on foot that you don't even notice when driving


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Halloween walk tonight. Now shattered but was fun and weather was pleasant. Some nice buildings you see on foot that you don't even notice when driving


Very cool, Rusty. The church looks absolutely frightening with the lights on it at night.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cringe moment of the day: someone selling his wife's gold Sub locally (about $15k) and a friend of his bumps the thread "wow, awesome watch!!". No.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Very quiet in here.......


......everyone OK?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Very quiet in here.......
> 
> ......everyone OK?


Yes...I'm traveling for work.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Yes...I'm traveling for work.
> 
> Doc Savage


Going anywhere fun?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Going anywhere fun?


Unfortunately not this time.

Doc Savage


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I sold the MKII yesterday as promised. Not buying anything new.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I sold the MKII yesterday as promised. Not buying anything new.


. Done for the year?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> . Done for the year?


yes, done for 2018.
First target for 2019 is to swap the Marui Aqua Terra (redddd) with a chronograph, likely Sinn EZM13 or Speedmaster FOIS hence leading to the ultimate two watch collection


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> yes, done for 2018.
> First target for 2019 is to swap the Marui Aqua Terra (redddd) with a chronograph, likely Sinn EZM13 or Speedmaster FOIS hence leading to the ultimate two watch collection


That is bold plan..


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> yes, done for 2018.
> First target for 2019 is to swap the Marui Aqua Terra (redddd) with a chronograph, likely Sinn EZM13 or Speedmaster FOIS hence leading to the ultimate two watch collection


What?! You want to sell the red dialed omega?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What?! You want to sell the red dialed omega?


No he wants to trade it. Who in his right mind would buy that one?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

dup


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> No he wants to trade it. Who in his right mind would buy that one?


Ditto for trading it......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> No he wants to trade it. Who in his right mind would buy that one?


Ouch!

Doc Savage


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> What?! You want to sell the red dialed omega?


That is my plan. Keep the Sub and rotate the second spot every 3-6 months. With the red Omega I got it for a good price so I am not that worried. I have been executing this plan for about two years now.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

We all have our discipline plans, the above is mine - I get sufficient variety to switch out especially with strap changes, I get to have a long term keeper and I usually only add a little “net” watch money year over year. I messed up when I went to three watches this month but it has been corrected now


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Might need a little bijou bash boys


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I like Zenith a lot, but isn’t that very similar to your Moon Moon? 

Maybe you’ve sold it but I’d think these 2 would battle for wrist time.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

bad legibility.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Might need a little bijou bash boys


That is a ladies watch Rusty. And a dated looking ladies watch at that.......

.......go have a stiff drink and a lie down, it'll pass.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> That is a ladies watch Rusty. And a dated looking ladies watch at that.......
> 
> .......go have a stiff drink and a lie down, it'll pass.


+1


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I was doing ok as a one watch Hami khaki guy again for about three months though I had not had all the others sold all that time. Made it through this month but began looking at white dial watches again. Shenanigans ensued Citizen ordered but cancelled then Seiko SUR models one classic nice, one big date not as nice but big date....both well under $100. resisted those, but then came across a bargain on a slightly used black PVD on leather Mondaine EVO big date and I caved. Remember, in defense, my mother was Swiss and I have many fond memories of riding those Swiss trains and seeing those official Swiss railroad clocks at every station. 40mm with 20mm lugs so all my current quick change nato and leather straps will work. I am looking forward to my reaction seeing it on my wrist. So now two watch guy for the rest of the year?.?.?

Anyway here is one of the sellers pictures.









With that I need to go back into the woodwork - or perhaps the wood shed for a classic beating.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I was doing ok as a one watch Hami khaki guy again for about three months though I had not had all the other sold all that time. Made it through this month but began looking at white dial watches again. Shenanigans ensued Citizen ordered but cancelled then Seiko SUR models one classic nice, one big date not as nice but big date....both well under $100. Then came across a bargain on a slightly used black PVD on leather Mondaine EVO big date and I caved. Remember, in defense, my mother was Swiss and I have many fond memories of riding those Swiss trains and seeing those official Swiss railroad clocks at every station. 40mm with 20mm lugs so all my current quick change nato and leather straps will work. I am looking forward to my reaction seeing it on my wrist. So now two watch guy for the rest of the year?.?.?
> 
> Anyway here is one of the sellers pictures.
> 
> ...


That mundane has one weird date window


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I like Zenith a lot, but isn't that very similar to your Moon Moon?
> 
> Maybe you've sold it but I'd think these 2 would battle for wrist time.


It has some similarities granted. One might displace the other


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> That mundane has one weird date window


Actually two single digit date windows plus it has additional days 32 through 39 plus 00.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Quirky and a far cry from a Longines V.H.P perpetual calendar. But for me, well I like the double date and the double window hides the space between the wheels.Also I like it better than having wheels at two different depths like the Seiko.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Might need a little bijou bash boys


bracelet reminds me of a rope ladder Tachymetre Smackymetre plus telemetre?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just concluded a local deal that will have me recouping 1600 euro into my savings account from 'watch money'. Yes I know it doesn't make much sense but PayPal money is different than real money (money in the bank or cash / credit card) in my mind.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Just concluded a local deal that will have me recouping 1600 euro into my savings account from 'watch money'. Yes I know it doesn't make much sense but PayPal money is different than real money (money in the bank or cash / credit card) in my mind.


PayPal money can be transferred to your bank account you know George.......


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

It goes well with my wardrobe


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> It goes well with my wardrobe


Is this you?










......at least it makes the watch look less horrific.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I wear flip flops everyday.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Happy Halloween !!!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Yeah I wear flip flops everyday.


Bloody hippies........


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice pic RustyBins5. I was thinking of joining the A Club but after seeing this pic, I thought "what the hell" and ordered a new diver. You are an enabler and I am weak. Not to mention, it is Halloween afterall, but any occasion will do.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> Bloody hippies........


*Flippies.

If it were hippies, they'd be wearing hip hops, not flip flops.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> PayPal money can be transferred to your bank account you know George.......


Shhh - Don't tell him that!

Doc Savage


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Welp, time to join this thread. Hi all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Shhh - Don't tell him that!
> 
> Doc Savage


Tbh it might be safer to keep a paypal account utterly disconnected from any true bank accounts or credit cards. If at all possible. Otherwise, paypal can decide "hey we're just gonna withdraw this money for... reasons..." and there's naught you can really do.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> *Flippies.
> 
> If it were hippies, they'd be wearing hip hops, not flip flops.


It's not the flip flops, it's the tie dyed t shirt I'm focusing on.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Tbh it might be safer to keep a paypal account utterly disconnected from any true bank accounts or credit cards. If at all possible. Otherwise, paypal can decide "hey we're just gonna withdraw this money for... reasons..." and there's naught you can really do.


I'd love to do that but I'm all out of fake credit cards.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> Nice pic RustyBins5. I was thinking of joining the A Club but after seeing this pic, I thought "what the hell" and ordered a new diver. You are an enabler and I am weak. Not to mention, it is Halloween afterall, but any occasion will do.


Oh dear. Whoops. Sorry bout that .


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> Tbh it might be safer to keep a paypal account utterly disconnected from any true bank accounts or credit cards. If at all possible. Otherwise, paypal can decide "hey we're just gonna withdraw this money for... reasons..." and there's naught you can really do.


That would be great, but I'm pretty sure PayPal insists on you connecting a bank account. And it is for the exact reason you described. If a buyer challenges and wins, they will help themselves to the money right out of your bank account.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

basso4735 said:


> Welp, time to join this thread. Hi all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to WPAC! Tell us a little about your situation, state of your collection, and goals.

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Guy at the hotel bar tonight was wearing a 2016 Rolex Daytona. It was nice, small, thin, light and in a great color. I don't think it was $20K nice but...pretty nice. He had worn it too, not a safe queen.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Guy at the hotel bar tonight was wearing a 2016 Rolex Daytona. It was nice, small, thin, light and in a great color. I don't think it was $20K nice but...pretty nice. He had worn it too, not a safe queen.


He let you hold it and take a picture? Impressed.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Welcome to WPAC! Tell us a little about your situation, state of your collection, and goals.
> 
> Doc Savage


While I like having some variety, my current count is up to 10+. I'd like to consolidate from the multitude of affordable watches to a few nice pieces.

I'm still in the beginning stages here but need to at least make it to the end of the year without any more acquisitions...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

basso4735 said:


> While I like having some variety, my current count is up to 10+. I'd like to consolidate from the multitude of affordable watches to a few nice pieces.
> 
> I'm still in the beginning stages here but need to at least make it to the end of the year without any more acquisitions...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's have a SOTC pic please and a rundown of your current collection.......

......what is your plan for consolidation? In my experience you need a really, really, really solid plan for it to work, like what would you get and are you sure it would satisfy you, etc.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

cortman said:


> He let you hold it and take a picture? Impressed.


We had talked for a bit, just normal road warrior sales guy talk, and had some common background. I did recognize it immediately and he was impressed that I knew what it was but I didn't ask to see it he just took it off and handed it to me.

I did ask if I could take a picture. Told me all about his sub and the safe in his house and the insurance premiums he pays for his watches.

Not your stereotypical Rolex guy but he never asked about the watch I was wearing or those that I owned. That's more human nature than Rolex wearing, douche bag though. Most people will tell you everything about themselves if you ask the right questions.

I learned his life story in 20 minutes, birthplace, college, work history, kids, residence, etc., he doesn't even know my name and never asked.


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

usclassic said:


> Actually two single digit date windows plus it has additional days 32 through 39 plus 00.


My Jaragar Tourbillion has that sweet feature. Should a month ever fail to end in the maximum 31 days, I'll be ready


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Let's have a SOTC pic please and a rundown of your current collection.......
> 
> ......what is your plan for consolidation? In my experience you need a really, really, really solid plan for it to work, like what would you get and are you sure it would satisfy you, etc.












Top row:
Seiko 5 - first auto
Casio MDV106 - a bit redundant with the skx, but no real point to selling a $40 watch
Skx007
Sarb035
Hamilton Khaki Field - sentimental value
Orient panda chrono

Bottom row were all gifts and will stay.

I guess looking at this there isn't much to get rid of... Maintaining here until I can get something like a Tudor BB58 would be the plan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

basso4735 said:


> Top row:
> Seiko 5 - first auto
> Casio MDV106 - a bit redundant with the skx, but no real point to selling a $40 watch
> Skx007
> ...


My advice, and of course you're totally free to ignore this, is to really make sure of the watch you're aiming for. That's the first thing, then the other thing is to think about the idea of consolidation; will you miss having variety of watches to choose from?

Have you tried the Tudor BB58 on? If not, go and do that before anything else. Do you fall in love with it? And will it be the same when you go back?


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> We had talked for a bit, just normal road warrior sales guy talk, and had some common background. I did recognize it immediately and he was impressed that I knew what it was but I didn't ask to see it he just took it off and handed it to me.
> 
> I did ask if I could take a picture. Told me all about his sub and the safe in his house and the insurance premiums he pays for his watches.
> 
> ...


Ha, that's funny. Nice of him to hand it off. I know for me that's as close as I'd ever get to a watch of that price point, lol.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

cortman said:


> Ha, that's funny. Nice of him to hand it off. I know for me that's as close as I'd ever get to a watch of that price point, lol.


I didn't notice that the chrono was running until after I posted the picture, bet it runs all of the time, which can't be good on the movement.

If it was priced like the Zenith El Primero, around $6,000 new, it would interest me. It's the perfect size, weight and thickness and would wear like a dream, I'm guessing it's 38-39mm wide and 11-12mm thick?

But at 3-4x the price of the Zenith it makes no sense. The 2 seemed very similar in build quality to me and neither was overly impressive, although both were very nice. The Rolex bracelet is nicer, for sure.

I would buy the Zenith every time, mostly because of the value but also because it doesn't say Rolex on the dial, YMMV.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> My advice, and of course you're totally free to ignore this, is to really make sure of the watch you're aiming for. That's the first thing, then the other thing is to think about the idea of consolidation; will you miss having variety of watches to choose from?
> 
> Have you tried the Tudor BB58 on? If not, go and do that before anything else. Do you fall in love with it? And will it be the same when you go back?


I totally agree. No, I have not tried one on yet but will be eventually. I'm not in a position to buy it yet anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I didn't notice that the chrono was running until after I posted the picture, bet it runs all of the time, which can't be good on the movement.
> 
> If it was priced like the Zenith El Primero, around $6,000 new, it would interest me. It's the perfect size, weight and thickness and would wear like a dream, I'm guessing it's 38-39mm wide and 11-12mm thick?
> 
> ...


Great argument in which you've made a 6k watch seem like a bargain against a 20k watch! Now find a 1k watch to make them both look silly......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

basso4735 said:


> I totally agree. No, I have not tried one on yet but will be eventually. I'm not in a position to buy it yet anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but if it'll be your goal you'll want to be sure.....


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Great argument in which you've made a 6k watch seem like a bargain against a 20k watch! Now find a 1k watch to make them both look silly......


That's easy, at least in the looks department...

Around $1,000








If you want to spend a little more, say $3,000 ish







Both used, of course.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> That's easy, at least in the looks department...
> 
> Around $1,000
> View attachment 13606799
> ...


Bulova moon watch, cheaper, better looking and more accurate. Job done.......










........we'll gloss over the issue of needing gorilla sized arms to make it look OK on the wrist.

Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Bulova moon watch, cheaper, better looking and more accurate. Job done.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the Bulova were 42mm I would already own it. You have to gloss over the fact that it's 45mm and ludicrously large IRL. I almost couldn't believe how big it was, TWSS, when I saw it at an AD the first time.

The Seiko and Omega are ~40mm and certainly more wearable.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> If the Bulova were 42mm I would already own it. You have to gloss over the fact that it's 45mm and ludicrously large IRL. I almost couldn't believe how big it was, TWSS, when I saw it at an AD the first time.
> 
> The Seiko and Omega are ~40mm and certainly more wearable.


I loved it, apart from the size. What were they thinking?!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I loved it, apart from the size. What were they thinking?!


That Real Men need chronos too?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That Real Men need chronos too?


......more like "this will appeal to the diesel watch aficionados".


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> That Real Men need chronos too?


Bulova is the real men brand then, almost everything they offer is oversized.

On a side note, I'm in a real rut watch wise. I've enough watch money stashed away for a used Pelagos and a Damasko yet haven't pulled the trigger.

Nothing else even remotely interests me. I've made a few lowball bids on eBay but have bought nothing since April. Kinda glad really but wondering if I'm done with all of this. Probably not, but my restraint has surprised me.

May have to wait for Basel 2019 to get excited about something, there's just not much out there today.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Bulova is the real men brand then, almost everything they offer is oversized.
> 
> On a side note, I'm in a real rut watch wise. I've enough watch money stashed away for a used Pelagos and a Damasko yet haven't pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Walk away and spend the money on something else.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Great argument in which you've made a 6k watch seem like a bargain against a 20k watch! Now find a 1k watch to make them both look silly......


Well it was £5k new and it's £1.8 now and it's the same movement as the old Daytona 









I'll get me coat


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Bulova is the real men brand then, almost everything they offer is oversized.
> 
> On a side note, I'm in a real rut watch wise. I've enough watch money stashed away for a used Pelagos and a Damasko yet haven't pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Don't question it. Embrace it. Tried them on?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Walk away and spend the money on something else.......


Speaking of which my watch fund has just booked a December trip to Amsterdam


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Don't question it. Embrace it. Tried them on?


Rule #1. question everything.

I have tried the Pelagos on and it's right on the border of being too big, it would work but it's close. That's probably what's keeping me from buying it, hoping something from Tudor at Basel is closer.

I've not tried the DA3X on but it should be fine, 40mm and fairly short L2L. The longish crown concerns me a little but think it will be OK.

I would buy both on the used market so I wouldn't take a beating if I hated either of them.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Speaking of which my watch fund has just booked a December trip to Amsterdam


Is your watch fund having a cultural trip or is it going to be very, very naughty?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Is your watch fund having a cultural trip or is it going to be very, very naughty?


It's a treat for the missus. Any naughtiness will be mutually experienced. Make it that what you will. Main thing is I'm spending watch money on non watch stuff. Another line crossed 

Then I see this in my inbox 
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c1-grand-malvern-worldtimer-range
Grief


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's a treat for the missus. Any naughtiness will be mutually experienced. Make it that what you will. Main thing is I'm spending watch money on non watch stuff. Another line crossed
> 
> Then I see this in my inbox
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c1-grand-malvern-worldtimer-range
> Grief


I'm sure you and the missus will have a lovely trip, enjoy it |> |>

.......i don't quite know what it is about CW, I want to like their product, but there always seems to be something slightly wrong/odd about there watches for me. This one is no different I'm afraid Rusty, and it looks like a child's watch.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I watched the movie First Man yesterday. Now I'm kind of jonesing for a Speedmaster. Help me please...

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I watched the movie First Man yesterday. Now I'm kind of jonesing for a Speedmaster. Help me please...
> 
> Doc Savage


It's too big, too expensive and over done considering the number of special editions and that everyone has one. Put your Pelagos on and appreciate that you've got a much better looking watch already that is genuinely novel......


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Has anyone here had a Breitling Aerospace?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> Has anyone here had a Breitling Aerospace?


Almost bought one, but these yahoos bashed it and talked me out of it.

It's a pile of money for a watch that does the same thing, yet less effectively, as a G Shock.

They are nice looking and I still browse WatchRecon for them on occasion but I'm cured.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Has anyone here had a Breitling Aerospace?


Nope, but saw one on a guys wrist when we were on holiday, we talked watches and I had a look at it. It was quite dull for what it was......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Almost bought one, but these yahoos bashed it and talked me out of it.
> 
> It's a pile of money for a watch that does the same thing, yet less effectively, as a G Shock.
> 
> They are nice looking and I still browse WatchRecon for them on occasion but I'm cured.


......yahoos? How dare you JC.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Almost bought one, but these yahoos bashed it and talked me out of it.
> 
> It's a pile of money for a watch that does the same thing, yet less effectively, as a G Shock.
> 
> They are nice looking and I still browse WatchRecon for them on occasion but I'm cured.


I understand. I am curious about it as it's a very unique look but I don't want to buy one as I likely don't need the multi-functionality of my phone on a watch.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> It's too big, too expensive and over done considering the number of special editions and that everyone has one. Put your Pelagos on and appreciate that you've got a much better looking watch already that is genuinely novel......


I'm in Grand Rapids today and had a chance to try several Speedmasters on at an AD. Some versions were too big, but the 42mm one fit really well. Too well. It might end up being my single watch purchase next year, but I'm not doing anything now.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I understand. I am curious about it as it's a very unique look but I don't want to buy one as I likely don't need the multi-functionality of my phone on a watch.


Unique? I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it looks silly......

JC got it right; g shock is better.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm in Grand Rapids today and had a chance to try several Speedmasters on at an AD. Some versions were too big, but the 42mm one fit really well. Too well. It might end up being my single watch purchase next year, but I'm not doing anything now.
> 
> Doc Savage


Well, at least you're giving it time to sink in as an idea rather than a snap decision.....

......still think that they are bought by space hero wannabes.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Arrived today. I am liking it.

















Last watch purchase for this year.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, at least you're giving it time to sink in as an idea rather than a snap decision.....
> 
> ......still think that they are bought by space hero wannabes.


Guilty as charged.

I'm 53, so I can just barely remember the last Apollo missions. I have been a huge space junkie my whole life. A friend of mine flew the Space Shuttle and recently returned from 4 months commanding the International Space Station.

I had always dismissed the Speedmaster because I thought they were all too thick. But today's was fine.

I'm putting this on the back burner. Going to wait and see if I feel the same way about it in 3 months.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Guilty as charged.
> 
> I'm 53, so I can just barely remember the last Apollo missions. I have been a huge space junkie my whole life. A friend of mine flew the Space Shuttle and recently returned from 4 months commanding the International Space Station.
> 
> ...


You've got an astronaut mate?! Cool.........

.......I was always obsessed about space as a kid, loved everything about it and lapped up books on rockets and space. Even read a Carl Sagan book as a teen and he's heavy going.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm in Grand Rapids today and had a chance to try several Speedmasters on at an AD. Some versions were too big, but the 42mm one fit really well. Too well. It might end up being my single watch purchase next year, but I'm not doing anything now.
> 
> Doc Savage


..... there are larger versions than 42mm of the speedy? News to me?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> You've got an astronaut mate?! Cool.........
> 
> .......I was always obsessed about space as a kid, loved everything about it and lapped up books on rockets and space. Even read a Carl Sagan book as a teen and he's heavy going.


My buddy's name is Shane Kimbrough. He and I went to school together. I thought we'd both end up pilots, but my vision kept me out of the program.

When he went to the ISS, he took with him the soccer ball that was found in the wreckage of the 1986 Shuttle Challenger disaster. The ball was carried on that Shuttle by Ellison Onizuka, who was the coach of his daughter's high school soccer team.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, at least you're giving it time to sink in as an idea rather than a snap decision.....
> 
> ......still think that they are bought by space hero wannabes.


They are...

.....same reason you bought the Bulova


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> They are...
> 
> .....same reason you bought the Bulova


Yep, that and it was new and shiny and as per usual this place did the trick of keeping me addicted to buying watches.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> My buddy's name is Shane Kimbrough. He and I went to school together. I thought we'd both end up pilots, but my vision kept me out of the program.
> 
> When he went to the ISS, he took with him the soccer ball that was found in the wreckage of the 1986 Shuttle Challenger disaster. The ball was carried on that Shuttle by Ellison Onizuka, who was the coach of his daughter's high school soccer team.
> 
> Doc Savage


Did he wear an Omega to space then?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Did he wear an Omega to space then?


Say it was a G Shock say it was a G Shock say it was a G Shock


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Say it was a Steinhart say it was a Steinhart say it was a Steinhart


FTFY


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Disclaimer: the annual watch raffle is on at a local forum, this means I could possibly win a watch.

It also means they ll be hundreds of posts regarding the actual prize selection, putting forward a proposal and dishing out insults at the other parties proposals, all in good humour ofc. Can't wait


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

After starting off the year with unbelievable luck finding everything on my wishlist at prices I was willing to pay, it's time to put the brakes on purchases for a while. I even bought the watch I planned on getting for my 40th birthday a year and a half early (Max Bill). Time to join WPAC for the rest of the year and through 2019. First, the collection:

Top row, from left: Victorinox INOX V, Aevig Corvid, modded Seiko SNK809, original Seiko SNK809
Second row: Modded unknown Vostok, Vostok Amphibia, Modded Seiko SNZH55, Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster








Top row, from left: Raketa Copernic, Luch One Hander, Poljot Signal, Zelos Helmsman
Second row: Q&Q Solar Smile, Pebble Time, Lew & Huey Spectre, Parnis Milgauss copy








Top row, from left: Junghans Max Bill, Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, Visitor Vale Park Officer, Visitor Duneshore Calligraph
Second row: Miranda, Melbourne Collins, Raketa UFO








Top row, from left: Undone Urban Killy, Eone Bradley, NTH Santa Cruz, Mondaine Giant
Second row: Suunto Core, Fitbit Versa








Incoming: A Klokers KLOK-08 from the Kickstarter. I've lost interest in the design, so it will be immediately sold.

Plan to sell: 
Lew & Huey Spectre - I like the watch, but it's too big to be comfortable on even the best strap.
Miranda - Bought as a stand-in for a Hamilton Jazzmaster. Bought an actual Jazzmaster a short time later.

Might sell, but haven't mentally committed yet:
Parnis Milgauss
Original Seiko SNK809

What's tempting me: Casio Oceanus OCW-S100. But not really, because it has an integrated bracelet and I rarely wear bracelets.

Tracking my wearing habits for the monthly watch worn tally thread really opened my eyes. There are 11 watches I wear the most by far: Corvid, Max Bill, INOX, Jazzmaster, Orange Monster, Amphibia, both Visitors, Santa Cruz, and both Seiko mods. I think about selling the rest, but the Russians were difficult hunts and I do like them. They just don't get worn often. Maybe I'll get there someday. For now, I think trying to consolidate too fast is just going to lead to more buying.

For the rest of this year and all of next, my goal is FPAC - Frivolous Purchase Abstinence Club. No watches, no straps, no more _things_. I can spend money on consumables, replacing things that wear out, and experiences. I'm still debating what to do with "free" money - gift cards and credit card rewards that can only be spent at one store. I'll probably make a purchase as close to the value as possible and as non-frivolous as possible (e.g, clothes) and switch to a credit card with more flexible rewards.

That's my story. I'm looking forward to watching my savings account grow while sticking to the plan and not being surprised by my credit card statements anymore.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sussa said:


> After starting off the year with unbelievable luck finding everything on my wishlist at prices I was willing to pay, it's time to put the brakes on purchases for a while. I even bought the watch I planned on getting for my 40th birthday a year and a half early (Max Bill). Time to join WPAC for the rest of the year and through 2019. First, the collection:
> 
> Top row, from left: Victorinox INOX V, Aevig Corvid, modded Seiko SNK809, original Seiko SNK809
> Second row: Modded unknown Vostok, Vostok Amphibia, Modded Seiko SNZH55, Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster
> ...


Welcome to WPAC Sussa!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Well I have a new problem.









That is that now I am wanting the stop2go backlight version. I have gone so far to convince myself I don't really need the date and would be ok with the thicker, larger case size. I have listed the Hami for trade. I am actively shopping though.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well I have a new problem.
> 
> View attachment 13611879
> 
> ...


So, before it was all about the BIG date, rather obsessively from our perspective, but now the date function is an irrelevance?! And to feed the latest desire you're selling the good looking Hamilton for something that is styled like a 5 year olds watch?










Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well I have a new problem.
> 
> View attachment 13611879
> 
> ...


I take it "shopping" is a typo and you meant to type "stopping".

No, really. I'm sure of it


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I am enamored by the stop2gp tech. I hope I will get past it but I think like a 5 year old. I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant it. I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaant to play with it.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

This is ridiculous...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

@sussa - I stopped after first box. Dude you have an issue - hoarding. Good luck on plan of not getting any till 2020. 

@usclassic - why would you want a Swiss Railroad mini me on wrist?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> @sussa - I stopped after first box. Dude you have an issue - hoarding. Good luck on plan of not getting any till 2020.
> 
> @usclassic - why would you want a Swiss Railroad mini me on wrist?


He can alway hang it from the ceiling and pretend to be at the station.....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

@sinner - I have one now - the question is why would I want a different one. The answers stop2go tech is so cool and unlike any other and secondly backlight. The hands are lumed on the under side again so cool and unlike any other.

Came across this travel case so can take 18 of your favorite watches on your next trip...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wonder what the 9 11 4 indicate?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

The year is ending and I'm feeling its time for a shake-up in the collection. Maybe sell a couple more and get me a new one.

Spring drive, titanium, large elaborate case, bracelet. What's there not to like?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> ...Came across this travel case so can take 18 of your favorite watches on your next trip...
> 
> View attachment 13614575


I certainly don't need that, but I still kinda want it...

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> The year is ending and I'm feeling its time for a shake-up in the collection. Maybe sell a couple more and get me a new one.
> 
> Spring drive, titanium, large elaborate case, bracelet. What's there not to like?


"Big and burly" chunky monkey


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> The year is ending and I'm feeling its time for a shake-up in the collection. Maybe sell a couple more and get me a new one.
> 
> Spring drive, titanium, large elaborate case, bracelet. What's there not to like?


Not sure about those trapezoidal lugs. Looks Legoesque


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> The year is ending and I'm feeling its time for a shake-up in the collection. Maybe sell a couple more and get me a new one.
> 
> Spring drive, titanium, large elaborate case, bracelet. What's there not to like?


These always remind me of the Orient dive watches, get one of those and save yourself some money.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 13614629
> 
> 
> Wonder what the 9 11 4 indicate?


unsure about 9 and 11 but 4 at 4:20 makes sense.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> The year is ending and I'm feeling its time for a shake-up in the collection. Maybe sell a couple more and get me a new one.
> 
> Spring drive, titanium, large elaborate case, bracelet. What's there not to like?


"Dear George

as much as I like all the pros for the proposed watch above, and as much as I admire the whole technological marvel and intricacy and skills put into this truly beautiful piece of horological art, I also have a great admiration for the effort put into a making of Kopi Luwak.

which does not mean I am willing to pay a premium for a cup of something that came out of cats behind.

yours truly sinner "whatahellareyathinkingabout!?" 777"

do I need to bash it?

it looks like a lovechild of katana and Uruk Hai sword.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> do I need to bash it?
> 
> it looks like a lovechild of katana and Uruk Hai sword.


This one sounds like a compliment tbh :-d


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> This one sounds like a compliment tbh :-d


Wait wat?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> This one sounds like a compliment tbh :-d


touché


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello WPAC, my name is valuewatchguy, can I join the fun here?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sure.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hello WPAC, my name is valuewatchguy, can I join the fun here?


Sure. Tell us a little about your collection and what your plans are for pulling back. A SOTC photo would help.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hello WPAC, my name is valuewatchguy, can I join the fun here?


Hello VWG. I've been expecting you......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Sure. Tell us a little about your collection and what your plans are for pulling back. A SOTC photo would help.
> 
> Doc Savage


Sure!

Current Collection:
Seiko SLA017
Grand Seiko SBGA031
Grand Seiko SBGV011
Christopher Ward C65 Trident GMT
Sinn EZM3 [For SALE]
Armida A1 Brass [To be sold]
Seiko SKX009 [To be sold]
Seiko SKX "Soxa" Mod [ To be sold] 
Fortis Marinemaster Chrono [To Be Sold, currently being serviced]

Incoming:
Nodus Avalon

Under Consideration:
Seiko SPB083
Grand Seiko SBGH045
Oris 65 Bronze & Steel (40mm)

The biggest change in my collection is that I sold my Speedy this summer. I miss my SBGH001 that I sold earlier this year and wish I still had it. That is one reason I am considering the SBGH045 or the Oris 65 Steel/Bronze. Fill that sporty/dressy role. The Fortis is a case study in thinking you bought a good deal and it really wasn't. That was a mistake I'm trying to unwind right now.

My plans for pulling back. That's what you see above! Have 9, Sell 5, 1 incoming, buy 1 more. End up with 6 total!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Hello VWG. I've been expecting you......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Hornet? Key West treating you well?

I will have to sign off soon because I took Tapatalk off my phone a few months ago and no longer get WUS posts when not at my computer. So I may log back in tonight but more likely tomorrow morning.

It looks like the Key West really solidified your collection. Not after anything else right now?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hello WPAC, my name is valuewatchguy, can I join the fun here?


Welcome Alex.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sure!
> 
> Current Collection:
> Seiko SLA017
> ...


You've been busy haven't you fella? Can't believe you sold the speedy.

How is the CW 65 gmt doing?



valuewatchguy said:


> What's up Hornet? Key West treating you well?
> 
> I will have to sign off soon because I took Tapatalk off my phone a few months ago and no longer get WUS posts when not at my computer. So I may log back in tonight but more likely tomorrow morning.
> 
> It looks like the Key West really solidified your collection. Not after anything else right now?


Yep, still enjoying the key west. Not after anything and clearing some others out that don't get worn.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> You've been busy haven't you fella? Can't believe you sold the speedy.
> 
> How is the CW 65 gmt doing?
> 
> Yep, still enjoying the key west. Not after anything and clearing some others out that don't get worn.


Most of those were taken on trade when trying to offload some other pieces. So they are new to me but don't feel like anything new. The Fortis was just my stupidity in action. It was never intended to be a keeper. I thought I would be able to make a few bucks on it as well. Yeah well I judged the power of Ebay's defense of the buyer wrong. That being said it's a nice 40mm chrono. I just won't make any money on the deal when I finally do sell it.
















Yes I sold the Speedy. It is still one of my favorite watches ever. But it never got wrist time. Since March I have been tracking my wrist time with my watches and realized I never wore it....or not enough to justify keeping it in light of the future service costs. I have no problem with the idea of service costs on a watch at all but can only justify the high cost of service if it gets adequate wear time. I don't miss it though, so it was definitely the right decision. Selling my white/silver dial Grand Seiko earlier this year has not had the same lack of remorse. I do miss that piece. I realize i never wore that piece for fear of marking it up. I have gotten well over that fear since owning the GS Ti Spring Drive diver.

The C65 GMT is great. Quite a nice piece. I love the fact that it is a homage to the Rolex Explorer 1655 without looking like a copy. I used own the Steinhart Vintage GMT that was almost a 1:1 copy at arms length and that was what always bugged me about it. It's actually why I sold it. No one will ever confuse the Cward with a Rolex (It's actually a close resemblance to a few Bell & Ross models of late) but many of the stylistic elements that I love about the design remain. The casework is excellent. The bracelet is tops. yeah its a really good watch with lots of angst over the placement of the name/logo. We all have our thing....logo placement just isn't mine.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Most of those were taken on trade when trying to offload some other pieces. So they are new to me but don't feel like anything new. The Fortis was just my stupidity in action. It was never intended to be a keeper. I thought I would be able to make a few bucks on it as well. Yeah well I judged the power of Ebay's defense of the buyer wrong. That being said it's a nice 40mm chrono. I just won't make any money on the deal when I finally do sell it.
> 
> View attachment 13620245
> 
> ...


Good info.

Why weren't you wearing the Speedy? Any reason in particular?

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I think that fortis is stunning.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Forgive me WPAC for I have sinned. I joined WPAC back in July and while I've kept up with the thread I haven't contributed a whole lot and haven't followed the rules 100%. I've definitely followed 1 in 1 out. Actually at times it was like 1 in 5 out.

My collection at that time was 14 with 1 on preorder:

Seiko SKX009 
Borealis Estoril 300 - Sold
Citizen Nighthawk - Sold
Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic - Sold
Orient Star Classic - Sold
Timex Weekender - Gave away
Casio G-Shock GWM5610 - Sold
Seiko SARX035 - Sold
Stowa Marine Klassik Roman
Certina DS2 Precidrive Chronograph - Sold
Nodus Retrospect - Sold
Halios Seaforth Preorder - Cancelled 
Seiko SNDF93 - Sold
Seiko SNXS77 Mod - Sold
Seiko SNK615 Mod - Sold

So as you can see all but 2 pieces have been sold or given away since July, mainly in 2 purges. So where am I now?

Seiko SKX009
Oris Aquis Date Blue (2017)
Tudor Black Bay 41
Stowa Marine Klassik
Casio G-Shock GW-B5600BC-1B
Vostok Amphibia 100845
Timex Weekender Chronograph
Defakto Dialog










The Tudor and Oris have been on the top of my list since their 2017 Baselworld releases. The Black Bay I added after the first purge in August and the Aquis I just picked up today after a second purge.

The Black Bay gets a majority of the wrist time as my everyday watch. The Stowa is my dress watch for church and formal occasions. The Gshock is my beater and travel watch, and the Aquis serves as my sports watch. Honestly I think I'd be completely happy with just these 4.

But that leaves the other 4. If I'm being 100% honest here the Vostok and Weekender Chronograph were bought purely as cheap fillers as I don't do well with empty spaces in the watch box. I have a tendency to fill them. The Defakto I bought because I wanted something Bauhaus inspired and that I could take when I travel. Something that can be dressed up and down and that I wouldn't be pissed if it was lost or stolen. As for the 009, I usually wear that on weekends but it's yet to be seen if the Aquis steals enough time to justify keeping it.

At this point I'm done for the rest of the year. I'm going to use that time to evaluate if I want to keep the 8 I have or part with any. Leaning towards just holding firm because the resale on the Timex, Vostok, SKX, and Defakto wouldn't be great and I'd have to get a new 4 slot box to avoid filling empty slots. First world problems, I know.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think that fortis is stunning.


Thanks Rusty! That's nice to hear because after the servicing and insured shipping to and from the Ebay buyer, it may not be worth it for me to sell. I already have enough in it that I might as well use it for a while LOL!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> Forgive me WPAC for I have sinned. I joined WPAC back in July and while I've kept up with the thread I haven't contributed a whole lot and haven't followed the rules 100%. I've definitely followed 1 in 1 out. Actually at times it was like 1 in 5 out.
> 
> My collection at that time was 14 with 1 on preorder:
> 
> ...


Aquis bb41 stowa and g Shock. That's the 4. In the others I can see certain styling you want - maybe IWC or Nomos. You could sell the other 4 and maybe get down to a perfect 5. Tbh collection starting to look very nice indeed


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks Rusty! That's nice to hear because after the servicing and insured shipping to and from the Ebay buyer, it may not be worth it for me to sell. I already have enough in it that I might as well use it for a while LOL!


Amateurs 

Welcome back Alex


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yesterday my new girlfriend was fiddling with her (fashion) watch, trying to set time. Being crap, the movement failed.

I casually dropped the ' I'm a watch nut....errr...watch collector' bit and got the usual (sane) response 'why would you need more than one or two watches? How many do you have?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Yesterday my new girlfriend was fiddling with her (fashion) watch, trying to set time. Being crap, the movement failed.
> 
> I casually dropped the ' I'm a watch nut....errr...watch collector' bit and got the usual (sane) response 'why would you need more than one or two watches? How many do you have?


......I'm presuming that you lied through your teeth about how many you have then.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......I'm presuming that you lied through your teeth about how many you have then.


Nope, I was completely candid. Included all those slated for sale so I figure this gives me some manouevring room with future purchases


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Yesterday my new girlfriend was fiddling with her (fashion) watch, trying to set time. Being crap, the movement failed.
> 
> I casually dropped the ' I'm a watch nut....errr...watch collector' bit and got the usual (sane) response 'why would you need more than one or two watches? How many do you have?


"Less than you have pairs of shoes sweetheart" I assume you replied


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Nope, I was completely candid. Included all those slated for sale so I figure this gives me some manouevring room with future purchases


A new girlfriend needs no maneuvering room. She has no sway in your expenditure. Warning signs bro


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Aquis bb41 stowa and g Shock. That's the 4. In the others I can see certain styling you want - maybe IWC or Nomos. You could sell the other 4 and maybe get down to a perfect 5. Tbh collection starting to look very nice indeed


Thanks, it wasn't easy to let some of them go but I'm glad I did. I think if I were to get down to 5 I'd most definitely keep the 4 you noted and maybe add a pilot watch. I've considered the Sinn 104 and Glycine Airman in the past, so those would be a possibility as well as maybe a Fortis.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Amateurs


Tell me about it!

My problem was that I ventured into a brand and complication that I am not familiar with. If i had done that with a Seiko or any number of microbrands this would not have been an issue. I know nothing about Fortis nor have much understanding about potential issues with a chrono. I think the buyer just had buyers remorse because my watch maker didn't indicate any problems that he found, but since I was paying him to open it up and check it out I'm doing a full service while he has it. Anyway lesson learned. I won't do that again.

I'm also second guessing the sale of this one. I may just scrap my plan to aquire any others and just sell everything but this one. With the Nodus Avalon coming it will still leave me with 6 at the end of the day.









It makes a great beater. Of course it's only a beater in a world that this is my daily wear!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> My problem was that I ventured into a brand and complication that I am not familiar with. If i had done that with a Seiko or any number of microbrands this would not have been an issue. I know nothing about Fortis nor have much understanding about potential issues with a chrono. I think the buyer just had buyers remorse because my watch maker didn't indicate any problems that he found, but since I was paying him to open it up and check it out I'm doing a full service while he has it. Anyway lesson learned. I won't do that again.
> 
> ...


What would that Sinn sell for? Asking for a friend


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> What would that Sinn sell for? Asking for a friend


Tell your friend that the watch is now sold.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tell your friend that the watch is now sold.


He is relieved


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

You guys didn't bash this nearly hard enough - result being a purchase. Having said that I'm stunned how good it is in the flesh. I'd go so far as saying grand Seiko level of finish and execution.

Definitely done for the year now. Started with 24, ended with 18. As Bridget Jones would say "a most acceptable year"


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

So is the Moon Moon on the chopping block, a Rusty?

Zenith looks great.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Has anyone found buying a nice watch box helpful to downsizing/restricting a collection?

Whilst trying not to buy watches I have, of course, found myself browsing other watch-related items like straps and boxes more often.

I currently have a 19 watch collection in a cheap box with 20 slots that is fine and does it's job. I'm eyeing up a nice 12 slot box that would cost a lot more (about $170 I think), partly because it looks nice and partly because I'm thinking spending that much on a box would force me to downsize. I definitely don't want to end up with more watches than my one box holds.

Is this more frivolous spending, or is this actually likely to help my watch purchase abstinence efforts?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Has anyone found buying a nice watch box helpful to downsizing/restricting a collection?
> 
> Whilst trying not to buy watches I have, of course, found myself browsing other watch-related items like straps and boxes more often.
> 
> ...


I think it's a good idea. Draws a line in the sand at 12, so you know what you're working towards


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> So is the Moon Moon on the chopping block, a Rusty?
> 
> Zenith looks great.


Moonmoon is safe - they wear differently. I can see the similarities also but wore the moon to check and was happy with the differences. The zenith is 23 yrs old - +1 sec after 3 days. Might have to open it and Check it's not quartz!


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Glycine Airman 42, on sale new with factory warranty from AD for under $400. Change my mind.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Has anyone found buying a nice watch box helpful to downsizing/restricting a collection?
> 
> Whilst trying not to buy watches I have, of course, found myself browsing other watch-related items like straps and boxes more often.
> 
> ...


I made my own, well to be more precise I adapted a box I like to hold only six watches. It helps, but it just drives you to be firm with yourself on one in one out....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You guys didn't bash this nearly hard enough - result being a purchase. Having said that I'm stunned how good it is in the flesh. I'd go so far as saying grand Seiko level of finish and execution.
> 
> Definitely done for the year now. Started with 24, ended with 18. As Bridget Jones would say "a most acceptable year"


Would you have listened? :roll:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> Glycine Airman 42, on sale new with factory warranty from AD for under $400. Change my mind.


Are you buying it because you like it or simply because it's a "bargain"? It's going cheap for a reason.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Would you have listened? :roll:


I doubt it. 
Must say though it's surpassed expectations. Now if my Hulk would sell....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> Glycine Airman 42, on sale new with factory warranty from AD for under $400. Change my mind.


I like it as a design - always have. What stopped me was the lugs. They look stuck on to me somehow rather than an integral part of the design.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you buying it because you like it or simply because it's a "bargain"? It's going cheap for a reason.......


I like it, I'm just not sure I love it yet. I owned the Airman Double Twelve before and ended up selling it because I didn't care for the gradient dial and regretted getting a 12 hour bezel instead of a GMT. No problems with that here. I loved the case and the 4:00 locking crown on my old one. The Airman 42 is a little larger and with longer lugs. I know it would fit me no problem, it's just the aesthetics of the lugs that give me some pause. Some angles they seem out of proportion, others they look fine. The bracelet seems to exaggerate this but if I got one it would be on a strap. As far as the price...based on specs, the heritage of the Airman and what these normally sell for gray market, under $400 from an AD is a steal. Why it's that cheap idk.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> I like it, I'm just not sure I love it yet. I owned the Airman Double Twelve before and ended up selling it because I didn't care for the gradient dial and regretted getting a 12 hour bezel instead of a GMT. No problems with that here. I loved the case and the 4:00 locking crown on my old one. The Airman 42 is a little larger and with longer lugs. I know it would fit me no problem, it's just the aesthetics of the lugs that give me some pause. Some angles they seem out of proportion, others they look fine. The bracelet seems to exaggerate this but if I got one it would be on a strap. As far as the price...based on specs, the heritage of the Airman and what these normally sell for gray market, under $400 from an AD is a steal. Why it's that cheap idk.


I agree Rusty, the lugs look terrible.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> I agree Rusty, the lugs look terrible.


I think that's what's stopped me from buying it. I see this picture....










And all I can think of is this...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You guys didn't bash this nearly hard enough - result being a purchase. Having said that I'm stunned how good it is in the flesh. I'd go so far as saying grand Seiko level of finish and execution.
> 
> Definitely done for the year now. Started with 24, ended with 18. As Bridget Jones would say "a most acceptable year"


While I have no doubt in my mind that it should be a superbly built watch, it does look very eighties to me. As in, it belongs in the eighties section of the Zenith museum and should be allowed to venture out only after everyone's asleep.

But congrats anyway on the year's tally.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I like it as a design - always have. What stopped me was the lugs. They look stuck on to me somehow rather than an integral part of the design.


ditto for the lugs, also this GMT hand looks like a pendulum of some sort


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Just been reading a very funny and poignant book:

This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor

By Adam Kay 


.....would highly recommend it!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> While I have no doubt in my mind that it should be a superbly built watch, it does look very eighties to me. As in, it belongs in the eighties section of the Zenith museum and should be allowed to venture out only after everyone's asleep.
> 
> But congrats anyway on the year's tally.


I'd go so far as to say it's in the top 5. Not taken it off since I got it - that's very unusual for me being a serial rotator and all. And most watches I've loved have had a bit of vintage or heritage about them aesthetically so ye it prob fits the bill.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ok, so now that I have that Glycine Airman and it's funky lugs out of my system I have moved on. I was going through pics on my phone looking for one of my son before he had braces since he is getting them off next week and I came across this...my Nighthawk.










This was the watch that actually got me interested in watches beyond G-Shock and Fossil. It's what led me to WUS. It's definitely the first watch I lusted after and of the dozens of watches I've sold it's the only one I actually regret letting go.

I'm sitting here looking at Pilot/GMT watches and I stupidly sold one I loved. Not asking to bash and not asking for a friend, just saying, I think I'm gonna get me another Nighthawk. Given my 1 in/1 out rule and not looking to grow the collection past 8, my Vostok Amphibia might soon be on the chopping block.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> Ok, so now that I have that Glycine Airman and it's funky lugs out of my system I have moved on. I was going through pics on my phone looking for one of my son before he had braces since he is getting them off next week and I came across this...my Nighthawk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be easy enough to find and not too pricey. Interesting question - which watch (one only) would you NOT sell if you could turn back time. Only one I can think of for me is a Christopher Ward believe it or not. A C11 aviation square.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Should be easy enough to find and not too pricey. Interesting question - which watch (one only) would you NOT sell if you could turn back time. Only one I can think of for me is a Christopher Ward believe it or not. A C11 aviation square.


Honestly, the Nighthawk. Before I purchased the Black Bay and just recently the Aquis, all of my watches had been sub $1000. I've sold some notables in the affordable range...a SARB065, Bulova Lunar Pilot, SARX035, Steinhart OVM, Airman Double 12, Borealis Estoril, and many others and don't regret any of them. I guess price doesn't necessarily equal enjoyment.

I think my SKX009 would also fit that, which is probably why I've held on to it through all the purging. I got lucky with that one accuracy wise plus I've had the crystal upgraded and added a super jubilee. If I sold it and regretted it later it would cost me that much more to upgrade another.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Should be easy enough to find and not too pricey. Interesting question - which watch (one only) would you NOT sell if you could turn back time. Only one I can think of for me is a Christopher Ward believe it or not. A C11 aviation square.


I'll chime in here, assuming the question was Intended for all of us 

Unlike with my other hobby (guitars), for which I have many selling regrets, I am happy to report I don't regret any watch sales. There are a couple of watches that I miss, but not enough to repurchase them. For me, that means it was a good decision to sell.

I think there will always be watches that I have owned that I miss. But I originally sold them for a reason, and even if I miss them, I don't regret the sale.

Doc Savage


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Tough question. There are a couple that I miss and wouldn't mind getting back; there are a couple that I think I shouldn't have sold, but not to a full degree of certainty.

As HB said above... everything that I've sold, I've sold for a reason. That reason ain't gonna go away.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Just like HB and X2, there are none that I would repurchase, so no regrets.

I did sell a few at the wrong time as in just before the market went crazy, I'm looking at you Vampire Monster, probably could have tripled my money on that one had I waited a few months.








Maybe a 35th Anniversary G Shock Square that i flipped for profit and I'll never find for the same money but truthfully, if I sold it there was a good reason and that reason hasn't changed.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Spartan247 said:


> Glycine Airman 42, on sale new with factory warranty from AD for under $400. Change my mind.


the 40mm Double 12, airman 18, No. 1 are all better


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> I think it's a good idea. Draws a line in the sand at 12, so you know what you're working towards


I have a 5 watch roll and a 3 watch roll plus 1 on the wrist, so my limit is 9 unless I double wrist?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

To answer Rusty's question......

I don't think that I regret, truly, any watch I've sold. There are some that I miss and wistfully think back to, but they were all sold for a good reason. I think I've come to the conclusion that there is no perfect watch for me and no matter how good a watch is it'll eventually get overtaken by something new and shiny and different. There are watches that I could live with on a long term basis, but unless I erase all memory and knowledge of WUS I'm f*@ked.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have a 5 watch roll and a 3 watch roll plus 1 on the wrist, so my limit is 9 unless I double wrist?


I'd say yes


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> To answer Rusty's question......
> 
> I don't think that I regret, truly, any watch I've sold. There are some that I miss and wistfully think back to, but they were all sold for a good reason. I think I've come to the conclusion that there is no perfect watch for me and no matter how good a watch is it'll eventually get overtaken by something new and shiny and different. There are watches that I could live with on a long term basis, but unless I erase all memory and knowledge of WUS I'm f*@ked.......


MkII on the endangered list sir?


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

3 weeks ago I posted my collection as it was;









And got these reactions;

From Sinner; Too much redundant watches.. and Kassaw? Ok. I get it, you get one. just out of curiosity. But two?! also, two ST19s? you like to do things in pairs? hope you are not married twice.
leave Kemmner just for the fun and TAG, chop the rest.

From Hornet;
0 chrono's for weekends cause what the heck do I need to time that accurately? The BBQ? 
1 office watch
1 diver for holidays
and 1 dress watch
Since I already have these I'm done, goodnight and thanks....

Well,
I did let it sink in.

Now the Certina, Tisell, Obris Morgan and the white Kassaw are sold.
The G Gerlach's mechanism broke.
The black Kassaw will probably be sold this weekend.
The Tuseno I will give to a friend, as no-one seems interested.

The Tag, Longines and Kemmner, are really all I need indeed.
The Junkers stays because it is gift.

So this is what I end up with now;









I feel liberated.
Really.

Thank you guys.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> MkII on the endangered list sir?


Nope, but the honeymoon period is over and it'll just be part of the rotation....... |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> 3 weeks ago I posted my collection as it was;
> 
> View attachment 13627063
> 
> ...


You are welcome :-!.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> You guys didn't bash this nearly hard enough - result being a purchase. Having said that I'm stunned how good it is in the flesh. I'd go so far as saying grand Seiko level of finish and execution.
> 
> Definitely done for the year now. Started with 24, ended with 18. As Bridget Jones would say "a most acceptable year"


In case to need to measure range with your new telemetre......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

chinchillasong said:


> 3 weeks ago I posted my collection as it was;
> 
> View attachment 13627063
> 
> ...


Nice! That's a very well-rounded collection. You've done the hard work, and now it's time to enjoy them.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> In case to need to measure range with your new telemetre......


Wonder if it can measure the range to the pub...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm.

So that's another anecdotal case where a Seagull movement randomly breaks. 
I'm just gonna mentally note that for my own sake.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm.
> 
> So that's another anecdotal case where a Seagull movement randomly breaks.
> I'm just gonna mentally note that for my own sake.


I have heard too many of these stories. It's not giving me much confidence in the brand.

Doc Savage


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Nope, but the honeymoon period is over and it'll just be part of the rotation....... |>


You know I think I've always been searching for the watch(es) where the honeymoon period never ends. My SLA017 and SBGV011 are solidy in that role. But it would be nice to have that for others!


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

This forum really doesn't help with the whole "not buying watches" thing. So may beautiful watches...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

seedubs1 said:


> This forum really doesn't help with the whole "not buying watches" thing. So may beautiful watches...


Yep, that is the problem, but no one is making you look at or buy the watches other than yourself. It's an exercise in will power.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> You know I think I've always been searching for the watch(es) where the honeymoon period never ends. My SLA017 and SBGV011 are solidy in that role. But it would be nice to have that for others!


It won't last Alex, it never does (just call me a cynical old [email protected]). Having said that, if you have two watches that are really perfect, then you're done aren't you?!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> To answer Rusty's question......
> 
> I don't think that I regret, truly, any watch I've sold. There are some that I miss and wistfully think back to, but they were all sold for a good reason. I think I've come to the conclusion that there is no perfect watch for me and no matter how good a watch is it'll eventually get overtaken by something new and shiny and different. There are watches that I could live with on a long term basis, but unless I erase all memory and knowledge of WUS I'm f*@ked.......


Kinda envy you cause nothing does it for me atm.

Chasing watches for others, its moderately fun I guess. This one arrived and its presold.










Also the green Sagarmatha got sold locally immediately as the one watch out for the Summiter. An Instagram photo of mine got reposted by the buyer, a Seiko fan club picked it up and it got 2K likes. Feels oddly nice.










Down to 7 in the collection (if I don't succumb to the buyers for the Summiter) plus a couple that will get listed once the timing is right.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Kinda envy you cause nothing does it for me atm.
> 
> Chasing watches for others, its moderately fun I guess. This one arrived and its presold.
> 
> ...


Not exactly a lot to envy considering what I'd said, but currently I'm not lusting after watches, it's motorbikes.

New bike from Royal Enfield and I'm loving the simple, retro looks. Bit low on power, but I reckon that's safer in the long run.....










......did I mention its cheap? Less than a Rolex Sub.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> If you have two watches that are really perfect, then you're done aren't you?!


I should be, right? These are the two and that question has gone through my head on more than one occasion.









EDIT: And they are not perfect but I don't care. More importantly I am just as excited about wearing the SLA now as when I bought it in 7/2017. The honeymoon is far extended on these.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Not exactly a lot to envy considering what I'd said, but currently I'm not lusting after watches, it's motorbikes.
> 
> New bike from Royal Enfield and I'm loving the simple, retro looks. Bit low on power, but I reckon that's safer in the long run.....
> 
> ...


I think that enfield would look crap on your wrist tho. Just get the sub and be done


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Day 4 zenith still not left the wrist. Uncharted waters now...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Day 4 zenith still not left the wrist. Uncharted waters now...


So, ladies watches are a winner then......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So, ladies watches are a winner then......


It's very cool - you just have no taste sir. Your choice of wheels demonstrates that


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

stop2go arrived today did not like it at all on the red leather band. Checked out the under hand lume. The hands were way out of adjustment but that was fun to adjust. Now sweeping well like a 14,400 beat mechanical and stopping where it should. Seems the second hand speed is not linear but gains during the last 20 seconds. At least during my first quick evaluation it seemed the first 30 seconds ran normal. Anyway I wore it out and did not like it as much as the Evo big date back case which seemed easier to read. The stainless inner bezel has a lot of reflections. When I got home I switched to black leather and that made all the difference, 100 percent better.





















We will see if it makes it through the night.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> stop2go arrived today did not like it at all on the red leather band. Checked out the under hand lume. The hands were way out of adjustment but that was fun to adjust. Now sweeping well like a 14,400 beat mechanical and stopping where it should. Seems the second hand speed is not linear but gains during the last 20 seconds. At least during my first quick evaluation it seemed the first 30 seconds ran normal. Anyway I wore it out and did not like it as much as the Evo big date back case which seemed easier to read. The stainless inner bezel has a lot of reflections. When I got home I switched to black leather and that made all the difference, 100 percent better.
> 
> View attachment 13628391
> View attachment 13628393
> ...


These are cool watches. I admit I have also been tempted lately by the black case, big date version.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow that's so cool! A watch you're not quite sure it actually measures time!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Wow that's so cool! A watch you're not quite sure it actually measures time!


It measures it in a unique way yet ultimately accurate from one minute to the next. All the auto mechanical watches do far worse.

Anyway I confirmed this morning the first 30 seconds are full accurate seconds then at 35 seconds it is 1 second ahead - you heard it here first.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I went out with some mates last night, usual monthly big night out. Fantastic night out, but I do feel ever so slightly rough today.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It measures it in a unique way yet ultimately accurate from one minute to the next.


You realize that you can't count down to ten with this watch if your life depended on it, right? like if you needed to time your underwater getaway from the magnetic mine you planted underneath a British warship. Or time the rounds of the guards in the evil mastermind's lair. Just random, real life examples any Panerai or Rolex owner will be happy to offer.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I went out with some mates last night, usual monthly big night out. Fantastic night out, but I do feel ever so slightly rough today.......


Was there a wrist shot in this post that didn't show up, or is it just a complete waste of bandwidth?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Was there a wrist shot in this post that didn't show up, or is it just a complete waste of bandwidth?


Complete waste of bandwidth George......

.......was having far too much fun to bother with wrist shots.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I went out with some mates last night, usual monthly big night out. Fantastic night out, but I do feel ever so slightly rough today.......


Buy any watches?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Bought this with no watch in mind - randomly held it up against the watch on my wrist. Yay or nay?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Pearl ray on the tudor... 

Tbh not as bad as I first expected, from seeing just the strap when scrolling. The rayskin pearls kinda match up with the round hour indices.

It might be too stiff or thin when viewed from side / on wrist, but so far it's worth a shot.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Pearl ray on the tudor...
> 
> Tbh not as bad as I first expected, from seeing just the strap when scrolling. The rayskin pearls kinda match up with the round hour indices.
> 
> It might be too stiff or thin when viewed from side / on wrist, but so far it's worth a shot.


Pearls and the indices was my first thought and the grey matches the steel







actually fitted it and it's very supple - looks ok actually








I think I like it


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Buy any watches?


Bought a couple of rounds.........


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Pearls and the indices was my first thought and the grey matches the steel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's oddly funky, but I like it.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> You realize that you can't count down to ten with this watch if your life depended on it, right? like if you needed to time your underwater getaway from the magnetic mine you planted underneath a British warship. Or time the rounds of the guards in the evil mastermind's lair. Just random, real life examples any Panerai or Rolex owner will be happy to offer.


Well yes actually I would be a second ahead of them - which I would much prefer....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So made it through the night. The underhand lume really looked like jedi light sabers at one point. Changed to my fav green nato at about 2:30 am which did not work well on the evo big date. Did some comparisons with legibility the evo holds it's own under low light conditions. The evo works best with it's minimalist black leather whereas the stop2go is more strap friendly just not the red stock one. Think I will be keeping both.















Light sabers when viewed at low angles will try to get a photo of them. Regular lume shot....









Hard to capture the jedi light saber effect but.....









no Panerai or Rolex owner has light sabers.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

That lume is cool!

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> That lume is cool!
> 
> Doc Savage


Under certain low light conditions lume makes it harder to read the time compared to the unlumed evo. The solid black hands contrast better against the white background whereas the lume blurs the high contrast during quick transitions from light to dark. The light sabers in the middle of the night are very cool though.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Yay or nay?


Ewww?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Pearls and the indices was my first thought and the grey matches the steel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funky Rusty, very funky.......|>


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Bought this with no watch in mind - randomly held it up against the watch on my wrist. Yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I finally received the replacement for the Casio ProTrek I gave my son recently so he could safely enjoy his hobby of remote canyoneering in the deserts of southeastern Utah.

The Rangeman is big - really big - but it's a piece of survival gear. I wear mechanical watches for practically everything I do. I only wear digital watches for outdoor adventure. At those times, I don't care how big a watch is, especially when it has satellite GPS capability. 









Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Apologies for off-topic but Askofu is seriously ill; thought it may interest anyone who knows him

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/status-our-dear-friend-askofu-i-e-bishop-charles-wiggins-4826629.html


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Apologies for off-topic but Askofu is seriously ill; thought it may interest anyone who knows him
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/status-our-dear-friend-askofu-i-e-bishop-charles-wiggins-4826629.html


Yeah, I'd seen that. Know of the guy was really sorry to hear about it....... ☹


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Apologies for off-topic but Askofu is seriously ill; thought it may interest anyone who knows him
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/status-our-dear-friend-askofu-i-e-bishop-charles-wiggins-4826629.html


Sad to hear. Never had any exchanges with him, but always enjoy his WRUW posts.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Everyone OK? All a bit quiet in here......





.........hello?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet, it appears that every watch you own is for sale.

Do you have a plan or .....?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Well since things are slow here so......

I am very happy now with the stop2go and the Khaki and Evo big date are up for sale. So here is the same old story. I will be a one watch guy and this one is it.
















That is my end of year plan for 2019......stop2go all the way through.....


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Hornet, it appears that every watch you own is for sale.
> 
> Do you have a plan or .....?


Could be going cold turkey.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Hornet, it appears that every watch you own is for sale.
> 
> Do you have a plan or .....?


Could be going cold turkey.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Hornet, it appears that every watch you own is for sale.
> 
> Do you have a plan or .....?


I do have a plan.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Could be going cold turkey.


I like cold turkey......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I do have a plan.


I figured the MKII wouldn't last......sorry brother......just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I figured the MKII wouldn't last......sorry brother......just wasn't meant to be.


It could have lasted, but I'd like to use the money for other things.......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I do have a plan.


Well let us know when you're good and ready.

in the meantime I will occupy myself with all of the other posts in this thread.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

A plan. That suggests a watch purchase is involved. I think we need to know what it is. So?


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I do have a plan.


It is good to have a plan!

I saw your Key West for sale. My white dial one went quickly. Good luck with your sales. I, too, am interested to hear your plan.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Interesting to see the contrast between wearing the MkII so consistently and suddenly listing it up for sale. Must be quite the comedown.

Perhaps this is nonsense, but maybe the whole "honeymoon period" thing and over-expectations are the reason why so many people here (me included) seem to churn through watches at such a high speed. Perhaps we just expect way too much out of the watch - we buy it, we get it, we wear it and on the first day, it constantly is a source of some slight joy or a feeling of novelty. And, of course, that novelty fades - and this prompts a search for a new watch, a new purchase, with something somehow different, just to get that novelty feeling back. 

And, of course, that novelty is not sustainable, not by anything. People who mostly wear one watch consistently, for them the watch is not about feelings of novelty or joy or excitement, it's just a thing they wear and don't really pay much attention to. They don't expect the watch to evoke any complicated emotions. Those people are the ones who manage to stick with their watch(es).

for myself, I honestly don't see a way out of WUS/watchbuying/flipping obsession without getting rid of those impossible expectations from my watches.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Interesting to see the contrast between wearing the MkII so consistently and suddenly listing it up for sale. Must be quite the comedown.
> 
> Perhaps this is nonsense, but maybe the whole "honeymoon period" thing and over-expectations are the reason why so many people here (me included) seem to churn through watches at such a high speed. Perhaps we just expect way too much out of the watch - we buy it, we get it, we wear it and on the first day, it constantly is a source of some slight joy or a feeling of novelty. And, of course, that novelty fades - and this prompts a search for a new watch, a new purchase, with something somehow different, just to get that novelty feeling back.
> 
> ...


This is it for me, in that I agree with this......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok, I'm tired and bored of it all really and my plan is to sell pretty much as many as I can to fund other non-watch related hobbies. I love the MKII but it's a huge amount of money that could be liberated to fund other plans. Its not that I suddenly got bored of it, it is more that I've had an epiphany of just stopping being obsessed by watches......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, I'm tired and bored of it all really and my plan is to sell pretty much as many as I can to fund other non-watch related hobbies. I love the MKII but it's a huge amount of money that could be liberated to fund other plans. Its not that I suddenly got bored of it, it is more that I've had an epiphany of just stopping being obsessed by watches......


Best of luck with that.

I have fleeting moments where I think I should shed all but 2 or 3 watches, but then I'll see some of my others that I like, and then I think there's no harm in keeping watches that I wear and enjoy.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, I'm tired and bored of it all really and my plan is to sell pretty much as many as I can to fund other non-watch related hobbies. I love the MKII but it's a huge amount of money that could be liberated to fund other plans. Its not that I suddenly got bored of it, it is more that I've had an epiphany of just stopping being obsessed by watches......


No doubt you will still wear a watch. Which you keeping? Or you buying another?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, I'm tired and bored of it all really and my plan is to sell pretty much as many as I can to fund other non-watch related hobbies. I love the MKII but it's a huge amount of money that could be liberated to fund other plans. Its not that I suddenly got bored of it, it is more that I've had an epiphany of just stopping being obsessed by watches......


That's probably the only escape plan that works.

I've been consistently reducing the amount of $$ invested in watches this year and its not been easy, I'm constantly tempted by thoughts to spend the money from sales into another watch for me or 'consolidate' a few watches into a higher tier watch.

Taking resale value under consideration first has helped me put some distance from the infatuation part.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, I'm tired and bored of it all really and my plan is to sell pretty much as many as I can to fund other non-watch related hobbies. I love the MKII but it's a huge amount of money that could be liberated to fund other plans. Its not that I suddenly got bored of it, it is more that I've had an epiphany of just stopping being obsessed by watches......


I've tried that and failed due to one very specific reason:
- the money received (usually via paypal) from sales triggers those thoughts of "oh, but NOW i can afford XYZ watch off-the-bat". (XYZ = whatever preorder or fad-of-the-month is hot at the moment). Best to redirect the watch sales money straight onto another allocation bin.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I do have a plan.


Is it a cunning plan?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, I'm tired and bored of it all really and my plan is to sell pretty much as many as I can to fund other non-watch related hobbies. I love the MKII but it's a huge amount of money that could be liberated to fund other plans. Its not that I suddenly got bored of it, it is more that I've had an epiphany of just stopping being obsessed by watches......


Well. You are in my shoes at this moment.

You will have a relapse, believe me. I had a few.

The only thing that gives me that "smug" look is - I sell them all.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome to the one watch guy world. Sold the Hami Khaki today got asking price no less. Nice feeling. Having one watch stay on my wrist for more than several months has been the challenge. Plus really knowing what we need/want a watch to do shifts like the wind. All watches are great. I have been surprised that not having the date complication is very satisfying after craving the big date for all of this past year. Come to find out I prefer the clean date free dial - don't know unless you try. Sometimes . most times this is a process, you know, try and try again. Doing this without hoarding an ever increasing herd of unworn watches is good practice. I have found many satisfying watches under $500 even under $100. Sometimes the watch simply needs the right strap to fit your ideal. Case in point, my most recent stop2go was terrible on the red leather but perfect on the green nato, for me, let your own taste be your guide and wear what you like, until you don't. Then sell it so someone else can go through the process. Sometimes it takes a while for a new watch to get into your head for full appreciation and swapping through a large or even small rotation diminishes the watch's chance to win you over. 

Anyway don't feel bad about the realization it's time to sell what was thought to be the exit watch, or grail, or whatever. Remember the good times and happiness received and be happy to pass that along to someone else. It is boring not having a new watch on the horizon, or incoming but life is full of other opportunities when given the time.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Best of luck with that.
> 
> I have fleeting moments where I think I should shed all but 2 or 3 watches, but then I'll see some of my others that I like, and then I think there's no harm in keeping watches that I wear and enjoy.
> 
> Doc Savage


Thanks ?



RustyBin5 said:


> No doubt you will still wear a watch. Which you keeping? Or you buying another?


Oris 65 and probably the Archimede. No plans to buy any others.



georgefl74 said:


> That's probably the only escape plan that works.
> 
> I've been consistently reducing the amount of $$ invested in watches this year and its not been easy, I'm constantly tempted by thoughts to spend the money from sales into another watch for me or 'consolidate' a few watches into a higher tier watch.
> 
> Taking resale value under consideration first has helped me put some distance from the infatuation part.


I've got so many other things that I'd like to get for other hobbies and it just seems utterly crazy having all that money tied up in watches......



X2-Elijah said:


> I've tried that and failed due to one very specific reason:
> - the money received (usually via paypal) from sales triggers those thoughts of "oh, but NOW i can afford XYZ watch off-the-bat". (XYZ = whatever preorder or fad-of-the-month is hot at the moment). Best to redirect the watch sales money straight onto another allocation bin.


There is absolutely no temptation to buy anything else. Having said I will keep some of the money aside for something affordable in 2019.



sinner777 said:


> Well. You are in my shoes at this moment.
> 
> You will have a relapse, believe me. I had a few.
> 
> The only thing that gives me that "smug" look is - I sell them all.


I may relapse, I may not. But I'm going to give it a good try......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It is boring not having a new watch on the horizon, or incoming but life is full of other opportunities when given the time.


If life is boring because you don't have this ^^^ then you really need recalibration! It actually feels liberating to be able to let go......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Let it go, let it goooo!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> If life is boring because you don't have this ^^^ then you really need recalibration! It actually feels liberating to be able to let go......


I agree it is liberating as there are many other worthwhile things to focus on. But there is something about expecting the arrival of an ordered package regardless of what it is.

Oh and give it a few days you will want to see watches again - it is a cycle - the cycle of life - tic toc don't expect to be able to give it up without a replacement.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I figured the MKII wouldn't last......sorry brother......just wasn't meant to be.











The last watch I bought is still doing me well


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I agree it is liberating as there are many other worthwhile things to focus on. But there is something about expecting the arrival of an ordered package regardless of what it is.


You're right!

And here's a nice...










..pair of eyeglasses. Used my Google-fu in Japanese auctions to pick them up for $15 shipped.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, I'm tired and bored of it all really and my plan is to sell pretty much as many as I can to fund other non-watch related hobbies. I love the MKII but it's a huge amount of money that could be liberated to fund other plans. Its not that I suddenly got bored of it, it is more that I've had an epiphany of just stopping being obsessed by watches......


.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I don’t believe him one bit.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Want to do domething other than buying watches? Grow a beard. Buying beard oil or balm is a LOT less expensive and it makes you smell good. Not to mention saving money on razor blades, shave soap/cream, etcetera.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I don't believe him one bit.


You sound like my wife.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I don't believe him one bit.


Now why would you say that?



Hornet99 said:


> *MKII Key West "Coke" Review - the exit watch*
> 
> So this should be my last watch purchase and review in a long time. I'll not say forever as that would be foolish considering my love of watches. But over the last two years I've reduced and reduced my collection to distill the elements I like best about watches to come down to a reduced, let's be pretentious and call it carefully curated, collection  .


Oh right.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

There is no exit watch for forum regulars.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The only true exit watch is the watch that has been bought, but has not yet arrived. Once they arrive, they stop being exit watches


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

A blue Tudor sub would still be my exit watch. Been toying with idea of selling my remaining rare steinharts to find one


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> A blue Tudor sub would still be my exit watch. Been toying with idea of selling my remaining rare steinharts to find one


It used to be my idea of an exit watch too, until I actually sold all my watches to get my vintage Rolex Sub, which stays the foundation of my 2 watch collection. In some ways, I still pine for a 79090 for the second spot but the collection favorite is very clear in my mind.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Talking about exit watch, i think i could use my hydroconquest as one for the time being. The last watch i acquired was the seiko 053 back in the august but the hydroconquest still stole most of the wrist time. Now im in a process to trade that 053 with a max bill auto with no money coming out of pocket.

I think i will be able to manage 3 watches only collection for a long time until i won a lottery and able to score a big purchase.

Anyway... best of luck, Hornet.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> It used to be my idea of an exit watch too, until I actually sold all my watches to get my vintage Rolex Sub, which stays the foundation of my 2 watch collection. In some ways, I still pine for a 79090 for the second spot but the collection favorite is very clear in my mind.


......and there will always be some other watch that is the next one to hanker after. And another one after that.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> ......and there will always be some other watch that is the next one to hanker after. And another one after that.


Precisely - which makes me think you didn't give it long enough with the mkII. Why not sell all the others and keep it as the one. It's a fine piece and good for all occasions. Only you can decide that though.

Wore the zenith for 7 days straight. +6 seconds over the week.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Precisely - which makes me think you didn't give it long enough with the mkII. Why not sell all the others and keep it as the one. It's a fine piece and good for all occasions. Only you can decide that though.
> 
> Wore the zenith for 7 days straight. +6 seconds over the week.


Any diver would be OK in reality Rusty, it's just that the cash tied up with the MKII could be put to better use......


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Blowfish89, what is your second watch? Just like some of you guys I’m thinking of pairing down the collection but don’t know if I will ever be able to go down to two, let alone just one.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Any diver would be OK in reality Rusty, it's just that the cash tied up with the MKII could be put to better use......


You are kidding yourself - think back when you convinced yourself the MKII was the one. Forget about the money - it will save you money in the long run.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, if he has an oris65 and a MkII, then either of them can be sold and either of them can be kept, no need for two.

If the intent is to sell everything and to buy X more new watches, then that's just the addiction with a twist. If the intent is to sell n, n-1 or n-2 watches (out of n total) and buy 0 new ones, then that's a reasonable way out.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Msiekierski said:


> Blowfish89, what is your second watch? Just like some of you guys I'm thinking of pairing down the collection but don't know if I will ever be able to go down to two, let alone just one.


I keep rotating that slot, selling and buying a new one every 3-6 months. Still looking for that perfect number two. Maybe one is enough..


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

X2-Elijah said:


> The only true exit watch is the watch that has been bought, but has not yet arrived. Once they arrive, they stop being exit watches


I beg to differ. The only true exit watch is the one you're wearing when you depart this world.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> You are kidding yourself - think back when you convinced yourself the MKII was the one. Forget about the money - it will save you money in the long run.


I'm probably being thick here USC, but I don't get what you are suggesting/saying......?



X2-Elijah said:


> Well, if he has an oris65 and a MkII, then either of them can be sold and either of them can be kept, no need for two.
> 
> If the intent is to sell everything and to buy X more new watches, then that's just the addiction with a twist. If the intent is to sell n, n-1 or n-2 watches (out of n total) and buy 0 new ones, then that's a reasonable way out.


No new watches, keep two (not inc. the inherited watch) and sell the rest......



rosborn said:


> I beg to differ. The only true exit watch is the one you're wearing when you depart this world.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Extreme solution and not the one I'm going for........


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm probably being thick here USC, but I don't get what you are suggesting/saying......?
> 
> No new watches, keep two (not inc. the inherited watch) and sell the rest......
> 
> Extreme solution and not the one I'm going for........


Understood. Then I would suggest staying away from WUS. It's not much different from being an alcoholic but continuing to frequent bars and other establishments serving alcohol. I had to completely avoid WUS for a long time. I came back and purchased a Sumo... Now I'm going to sell off three watches because I don't want to get into this asinine cycle again. Once those watches are sold I will stay away from WUS. I simply cannot have just one drink...I fall off the wagon, or the wheels fall off the wagon...whatever...the end result is me sitting in the corner wondering how I got here. Insanity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Understood. Then I would suggest staying away from WUS. It's not much different from being an alcoholic but continuing to frequent bars and other establishments serving alcohol. I had to completely avoid WUS for a long time. I came back and purchased a Sumo... Now I'm going to sell off three watches because I don't want to get into this asinine cycle again. Once those watches are sold I will stay away from WUS. I simply cannot have just one drink...I fall off the wagon, or the wheels fall off the wagon...whatever...the end result is me sitting in the corner wondering how I got here. Insanity.


Knowing and accepting your limits is commendable.

My exit watch is a Pelagos two-tone. Whaddayamean it doesn't exist? it will, eventually.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

It is an addiction. I envy the old school guys that had just one, no beater watch, no dress watch. I can see myself going down to 4...3 if I really push it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Understood. Then I would suggest staying away from WUS. It's not much different from being an alcoholic but continuing to frequent bars and other establishments serving alcohol. I had to completely avoid WUS for a long time. I came back and purchased a Sumo... Now I'm going to sell off three watches because I don't want to get into this asinine cycle again. Once those watches are sold I will stay away from WUS. I simply cannot have just one drink...I fall off the wagon, or the wheels fall off the wagon...whatever...the end result is me sitting in the corner wondering how I got here. Insanity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fully intend to stay away once I've sorted selling the watches I want to sell. Should have done that as I intended after buying the MKII, but didn't ?.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Knowing and accepting your limits is commendable.
> 
> My exit watch is a Pelagos two-tone. Whaddayamean it doesn't exist? it will, eventually.


Fantasy exit watch. Nice one George, keep on buying until it arrives......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So the point is you liked the MKII enough to spend the money and it is a satisfying watch. So after you sell it take a loss and have a different less satisfying watch....then what. You will still want a nice watch and begin the cycle over again to find the "best" watch for you. Spending time and more money. Think you can stop the madness? Then just do it now. Keep the MKII and sell the others.....oh you don't want to do that. Sell the MKII and settle for "any dive watch"? Really is that you best option to get some cash for other things? Consider it then a savings account on your wrist. Whims and wants will cost you more in the long run. Cut your losses and be content. No change required or else the saga shall continue as it has in the past. Exit or not.. keep the nice watches and focus on your other interests with patience the money will come for the other things you want without sacrificing your nice MKII now.

On black leather today:


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Msiekierski said:


> It is an addiction. I envy the old school guys that had just one, no beater watch, no dress watch. I can see myself going down to 4...3 if I really push it.


Sometimes I feel the same way about envying people in the past wearing a single watch for years or decades. But I love the modern advantage in having more disposable income and more choices and the greater knowledge and accessibility that the internet provides. Like many others, I need to keep the addiction in check, but as long as I can do that, I will definitely enjoy multiple watches.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So the point is you liked the MKII enough to spend the money and it is a satisfying watch. So after you sell it take a loss and have a different less satisfying watch....then what. You will still want a nice watch and begin the cycle over again to find the "best" watch for you. Spending time and more money. Think you can stop the madness? Then just do it now. Keep the MKII and sell the others.....oh you don't want to do that. Sell the MKII and settle for "any dive watch"? Really is that you best option to get some cash for other things? Consider it then a savings account on your wrist. Whims and wants will cost you more in the long run. Cut your losses and be content. No change required or else the saga shall continue as it has in the past. Exit or not.. keep the nice watches and focus on your other interests with patience the money will come for the other things you want without sacrificing your nice MKII now.


OK, I get you now. Still I've got the Oris 65 that I love and can see myself always wearing so getting rid of the MKII is hardly leaving me bereft of a decent watch......

I also think that psychologically speaking having numerous watches makes things worse, in that for some weird reason I think that this equates to more reasons for flipping. Less is more and all that.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, I get you now. Still I've got the Oris 65 that I love and can see myself always wearing so getting rid of the MKII is hardly leaving me bereft of a decent watch......
> 
> I also think that psychologically speaking having numerous watches makes things worse, in that for some weird reason I think that this equates to more reasons for flipping. Less is more and all that.......


You are preaching to the choir here. I agree having more watches makes one appreciate each somewhat less as they become part of the herd. So you had the Oris 65 yet still bought the MKII? The Oris 65 certainly is good enough to be the one if you make that decision - good for you. Perhaps you are ready now. At least it is a plan so sell em before Christmas - hope no one buys you another watch for Christmas.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> ...
> 
> I also think that psychologically speaking having numerous watches makes things worse, in that for some weird reason I think that this equates to more reasons for flipping. Less is more and all that.......


I am a bit worried this might be true...

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I am a bit worried this might be true...
> 
> Doc Savage


I think it will vary from individual to individual. For me personally I think it affects me. What about everyone else?

Rusty you've got a reasonably sized collection, so how do you feel about the numbers? Do you think that there is some subtle effect on you?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

It is snowing outside. Warm and cozy inside. So what do I do????????????????????

Yes I ordered a dress watch. Minimalist two hand no date. But with 20mm leather band I can use on the stop2go or not since I ordered a bracelet for it.

Not much money spent. Timex - thin 6.5 mm Timex Men's Metropolitan 40mm

















I sure am a bad example of watch purchasing abstinence - but buying used from Amazon since I had $10 credit only about $21 out of pocket you really can't blame me. Can you? Oh sure you can.

So will having the Timex make me appreciate the stop2go less? or sell it to spend the money on something else.......

I will be a two watch guy again.

It just doesn't end here, ever really.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It is snowing outside. Warm and cozy inside. So what do I do????????????????????
> 
> Yes I ordered a dress watch. Minimalist two hand no date. But with 20mm leather band I can use on the stop2go or not since I ordered a bracelet for it.
> 
> ...


You're a terrible example of abstinence USC.....


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello guys, ladies and gents, been busy with work as well as other projects, then came down with a sudden, potentially life altering illness. The type that puts your life in a whole different perspective. Fortunately, I am well on the mend, hopefully will soon be completely back to normal. 

Nothing new to declare on the watch front in terms of purchases. I have migrated to a two week rotation cycle, not forced, simply happened as a result of keeping the watch I enjoy on my wrist longer. I try not to think of the next one on rotation and don't know which one it will be. I scramble the order. When the time comes to rotate I enjoy the pleasant surprise of putting on a watch that I like and enjoy wearing, which is the case with almost all my regular rotation pieces. By now I am quite content with most of them which makes it easy to wear anyone for two weeks or longer.

As a result I think I have become more selective in my purchases since it's harder to knock off a watch you really enjoy in addition to the need to keep numbers manageable. That is not to say that I won't be sticking to my plan to purchase a few new different one's p/year to try out. It's my hobby! What I enjoy! How I enjoy it!

Thought for the Day:
Minimalist or large collection, frequent or lengthy rotation, expensive or inexpensive, this one or that watch: Whatever works! The one thing that is certain is that, at a superficial level, “Wandering eyes are the root of all purchases”.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I think it will vary from individual to individual. For me personally I think it affects me. What about everyone else?
> 
> Rusty you've got a reasonably sized collection, so how do you feel about the numbers? Do you think that there is some subtle effect on you?


I'm actually very strict on my numbers. The collection has a number - in my case it's 18. If I buy one then I have 19. 19 is bad 18 is good, so I have to sell one. Sounds daft but it's stopped my collection growing. Got less now than before. I think the line in the sand of 18 is the only effect it has on me tbh.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Hello guys, ladies and gents, been busy with work as well as other projects, then came down with a sudden, potentially life altering illness. The type that puts your life in a whole different perspective. Fortunately, I am well on the mend, hopefully will soon be completely back to normal.
> 
> Nothing new to declare on the watch front in terms of purchases. I have migrated to a two week rotation cycle, not forced, simply happened as a result of keeping the watch I enjoy on my wrist longer. I try not to think of the next one on rotation and don't know which one it will be. I scramble the order. When the time comes to rotate I enjoy the pleasant surprise of putting on a watch that I like and enjoy wearing, which is the case with almost all my regular rotation pieces. By now I am quite content with most of them which makes it easy to wear anyone for two weeks or longer.
> 
> ...


PetWatch,

Glad you are healing. That is what is important. Enjoy your watches.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Is it ok to submit a watch for bashing, even if I am not volunteering for the abstinence pledge?


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

cortman said:


> Is it ok to submit a watch for bashing, even if I am not volunteering for the abstinence pledge?


Bring it on


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Submitted for your bashing expertise: I'm considering the Timex Expedition chronograph. I don't own a chronograph and would like one, and I would like a watch I can wear when I know I'm going to be doing things that are pretty hard on a watch. I'm not too squeamish about scratching up any of my watches but for really dirty, perilous-to-watch situations I thought this would work well. I also think the black coating would lend itself well to looking cool if it gets beat up a bit.
Thoughts?


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> Hello guys, ladies and gents, been busy with work as well as other projects, then came down with a sudden, potentially life altering illness. The type that puts your life in a whole different perspective. Fortunately, I am well on the mend, hopefully will soon be completely back to normal.
> 
> Nothing new to declare on the watch front in terms of purchases. I have migrated to a two week rotation cycle, not forced, simply happened as a result of keeping the watch I enjoy on my wrist longer. I try not to think of the next one on rotation and don't know which one it will be. I scramble the order. When the time comes to rotate I enjoy the pleasant surprise of putting on a watch that I like and enjoy wearing, which is the case with almost all my regular rotation pieces. By now I am quite content with most of them which makes it easy to wear anyone for two weeks or longer.
> 
> ...


Glad you're on the mend. Welcome back!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> There is no exit watch for forum regulars.


My exit watch is a BlackBay 58


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

cortman said:


> Submitted for your bashing expertise: I'm considering the Timex Expedition chronograph. I don't own a chronograph and would like one, and I would like a watch I can wear when I know I'm going to be doing things that are pretty hard on a watch. I'm not too squeamish about scratching up any of my watches but for really dirty, perilous-to-watch situations I thought this would work well. I also think the black coating would lend itself well to looking cool if it gets beat up a bit.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 13641871


Black coated watches tend to look like bleep when scratched or beat up. If you really want a watch to take a beating get a gshock. If you want an actual useful chronograph get a gshock, or any digital Casio for that matter.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Hello guys, ladies and gents, been busy with work as well as other projects, then came down with a sudden, potentially life altering illness. The type that puts your life in a whole different perspective. Fortunately, I am well on the mend, hopefully will soon be completely back to normal.
> 
> Nothing new to declare on the watch front in terms of purchases. I have migrated to a two week rotation cycle, not forced, simply happened as a result of keeping the watch I enjoy on my wrist longer. I try not to think of the next one on rotation and don't know which one it will be. I scramble the order. When the time comes to rotate I enjoy the pleasant surprise of putting on a watch that I like and enjoy wearing, which is the case with almost all my regular rotation pieces. By now I am quite content with most of them which makes it easy to wear anyone for two weeks or longer.
> 
> ...


Good to see you here PW, we've missed you. Sorry that you've not been well, but glad to hear that you're recovering :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

cortman said:


> Submitted for your bashing expertise: I'm considering the Timex Expedition chronograph. I don't own a chronograph and would like one, and I would like a watch* I can wear when I know I'm going to be doing things that are pretty hard on a watch.* I'm not too squeamish about scratching up any of my watches but for really dirty, perilous-to-watch situations I thought this would work well. I also think the black coating would lend itself well to looking cool if it gets beat up a bit.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 13641871


Here's a novel idea to your problem; just take your watch off and remove it from harms way. And FFS if you want a watch that can take a beating then why would you ignore g shock?!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

imaCoolRobot said:


> My exit watch is a BlackBay 58


Exit watches don't exist, it's a fiction we tell ourselves. That's really just higher quality and more expensive horology drug you want.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

cortman said:


> Submitted for your bashing expertise: I'm considering the Timex Expedition chronograph. I don't own a chronograph and would like one, and I would like a watch I can wear when I know I'm going to be doing things that are pretty hard on a watch. I'm not too squeamish about scratching up any of my watches but for really dirty, perilous-to-watch situations I thought this would work well. I also think the black coating would lend itself well to looking cool if it gets beat up a bit.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 13641871


Tough on watches you say. 
Want chronograph.

Get a square G Shock. It's tougher than the Timex will ever be and will wear it's scars better.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Hello guys, ladies and gents, been busy with work as well as other projects, then came down with a sudden, potentially life altering illness. The type that puts your life in a whole different perspective. Fortunately, I am well on the mend, hopefully will soon be completely back to normal.
> 
> Thought for the Day:
> Minimalist or large collection, frequent or lengthy rotation, expensive or inexpensive, this one or that watch: Whatever works! The one thing that is certain is that, at a superficial level, "Wandering eyes are the root of all purchases".


Hey PW, wish you a Speedy recovery.

Not the watch. Speedy. Got it?

I'll see myself out.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

We've reached mid-November so I guess its not a bad idea to plan for 2019.

I'm thinking of selling a number of watches and getting a GS. Currently torn between the Snowflake (here on the right) and the high-beat SBGH001 (on the left).









Normally I'd go for the titanium Snowflake, also appreciate the Spring Drive resilience and very smooth seconds hand sweep.

But the case shape of the SBGH really speaks to me. I've had this simpler Seiko SBQL001 (baby GS) in for trade this year with a very similar case, and I would have kept it if it hadn't been small on my wrist (37mm). It looked stunning, way above its weight class and this was the consensus on a couple of GTGs. I can imagine the SBQL looking killer with the improved GS-level finish.









So I'm leaning on the SBGH on account of this wonderful case work. Plus traditional dial layout, w/o that huge power reserve.

Feel free to bash ofc but it would be mostly related to a future WPAC 2019. Just setting my mind to a more distant plan to see how it helps


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

For that kind of target, personally I'd try and find an AD where one or both can be tried on in person. Those two are very similar, imo, and it'd be hard for me to decide which is preferable even for myself, let alone for someone else.

... That said...

For a GS, I think I'd prefer the one with less curvy lugs. Part of the "GS shtick" in my mind is the allusion to knifeblade edges, and the straighter-lug version reinforces that analogy better.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

imaCoolRobot said:


> My exit watch is a BlackBay 58


Give it time.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Spartan247 said:


> Black coated watches tend to look like bleep when scratched or beat up. If you really want a watch to take a beating get a gshock. If you want an actual useful chronograph get a gshock, or any digital Casio for that matter.





Hornet99 said:


> Here's a novel idea to your problem; just take your watch off and remove it from harms way. And FFS if you want a watch that can take a beating then why would you ignore g shock?!





RustyBin5 said:


> Tough on watches you say.
> Want chronograph.
> 
> Get a square G Shock. It's tougher than the Timex will ever be and will wear it's scars better.


Haha, you did not disappoint me, gentlemen.
Regarding G-Shocks: I just don't like the style or the way they look. I also haven't matured enough yet to like digital watches and don't own any.
Taking the watch off: good idea. That's what I do now, when I'm doing stuff like working on machinery, etc.
Chronographs being more susceptible to damage: point taken, it's true.

I've also considered the Victorinox Inox. I wonder if I should scratch my chronograph itch with something else.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

cortman said:


> Haha, you did not disappoint me, gentlemen.
> Regarding G-Shocks: I just don't like the style or the way they look. I also haven't matured enough yet to like digital watches and don't own any.
> Taking the watch off: good idea. That's what I do now, when I'm doing stuff like working on machinery, etc.
> Chronographs being more susceptible to damage: point taken, it's true.
> ...


OMG do you need to have a stylish watch when you are doing jobs that rough?! I was unblocking a drain the other night and I thought, after much careful consideration that my Archimede dress watch would be perfect for this activity. After that I swapped up to my delicate 1960's Eterna to do some serious servicing work on my motorbike.......

.....of course I didn't, I just took my watch off.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> OMG do you need to have a stylish watch when you are doing jobs that rough?! I was unblocking a drain the other night and I thought, after much careful consideration that my Archimede dress watch would be perfect for this activity. After that I swapped up to my delicate 1960's Eterna to do some serious servicing work on my motorbike.......
> 
> .....of course I didn't, I just took my watch off.


Made me laugh out loud in the office. :-d
Still no g-shock for me though. I can't afford a drain unblocking watch that I enjoy only when I'm unblocking drains, it has to multitask. That's why I don't like the idea of a dedicated "beater watch", I want something I can like in almost all circumstances but I also won't feel bad beating up. To me I think this just means inexpensive price point.
You're probably right about just taking the thing off though.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

cortman said:


> Made me laugh out loud in the office. :-d
> Still no g-shock for me though. I can't afford a drain unblocking watch that I enjoy only when I'm unblocking drains, it has to multitask. That's why I don't like the idea of a dedicated "beater watch", I want something I can like in almost all circumstances but I also won't feel bad beating up. To me I think this just means inexpensive price point.
> You're probably right about just taking the thing off though.


Of course I'm right, did you doubt me? If you did shame on you. Shame.......


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

The way I justified a beater watch was that it IS a multipurpose watch....drain unclogging watch, gym watch, actual diving and swimming watch, vacation and shady areas watch...lol. The problem is that then you say, well... since I use it a lot, I should get few more beaters...that’s how your G-Shock collection grows. And you can get analog display with digital subdials if you don’t like straight digital.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Work related rant here.......

Presented some in depth technical work that I've been doing to the senior management team (who are all apparently engineers :roll for their buy in today. I'd crafted a presentation to pitch the subtleties of the complex subject at the right level and guide them through the work and the conclusions. This was work that saved us time and effort and even if I do say so myself was a clever solution.

All I got was stupid questions and complaints about things taking too long and when I tried to explain why certain aspects of our work took a long time they just didn't want to listen. As well they had to be spoon-fed on some basic concepts in our engineering work that they didn't understand, FFS...... 

Anyway I'm annoyed at these highly paid so-called engineers/managers and their dumb ass attitudes. Very annoyed......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Msiekierski said:


> The way I justified a beater watch was that it IS a multipurpose watch....drain unclogging watch, gym watch, actual diving and swimming watch, vacation and shady areas watch...lol. The problem is that then you say, well... since I use it a lot, I should get few more beaters...that's how your G-Shock collection grows. And you can get analog display with digital subdials if you don't like straight digital.


*****, you're justifying getting a collection of beater watches.....? That's not even scraping the bottom of the barrel, you're underneath and digging......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Want to do domething other than buying watches? Grow a beard. Buying beard oil or balm is a LOT less expensive and it makes you smell good. Not to mention saving money on razor blades, shave soap/cream, etcetera.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well yes I did that already.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well yes I did that already.
> 
> View attachment 13643231


Are you Gandalf?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you Gandalf?


Isn't that Father Christmas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind words and good wishes for a speedy recovery.|>


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Well yes I did that already.
> 
> View attachment 13643231


I think you can make some spare watch money at Christmas time.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you Gandalf?


Professor Albus Dumbledore

not me either


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Isn't that Father Christmas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Definitely Gandalf.......










......not this










Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

That’s a great look USC, has obviously taken some time and dedication.

Just think of all the money you’ve saved on barber visits, shaving supplies and related care products. 

If you add it all up it could easily buy a very nice watch.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you Gandalf?


Shhh, he's describing the music of the Ainur.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> That's a great look USC, has obviously taken some time and dedication.
> 
> Just think of all the money you've saved on barber visits, shaving supplies and related care products.
> 
> If you add it all up it could easily buy a very nice watch.


True - and I have bought many watches over the last six years since I vowed never to cut another hair on my face or head for the rest of my life on Nov 22, 2012.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Hornet, I’m not justifying a collection of beaters, just saying in addition to nice watches... arghhhh. I need help! One day, I’ll be down to three. One day...


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

usclassic said:


> True - and I have bought many watches over the last six years since I vowed never to cut another hair on my face or head for the rest of my life on Nov 22, 2012.


I respect that commitment. Hope my comment previous didn't come off as mocking- just playing off the Gandalf reference.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I actually have enormous willpower when it comes to watches. I really would like a BlackBay58 as my ultimate. (also willing to accept a Rolex 14270)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I don't think I could do it - but my collection has significant value I guess - hypothetically if I "did a hornet" and sold them all with a view to buying say the perfect three watch collection what would they be? Or would three I already own fit the bill? 

Guess the three categories would be

1. Work watch for wearing to business meetings

2. Going out for a beer with mates watch

3. Going out with wife / family for dinner etc watch

Ok a 4th watch for swimming, pruning bushes, playing 5 a side football etc. happy for that to be a £40 G Shock.

A brief think about this came up with the Audemars Piguet royal oak for work, the Tudor gmt for beers - (just because of the versatility on almost every strap), and it has that casual vibe going on, and a Lange Sohne for the fancy.

The GO and the Tudor gmt means 2 boxes almost ticked.....has starting this random thought created an AP purchase threat. Could I sell off a bunch just to get one. Or does that way lie madness?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't think I could do it - but my collection has significant value I guess - hypothetically if I "did a hornet" and sold them all with a view to buying say the perfect three watch collection what would they be? Or would three I already own fit the bill?
> 
> Guess the three categories would be
> 
> ...


Madness Rusty, madness. Why can't you create a perfect three watch collection out of what you have already?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

usclassic said:


> Well yes I did that already.
> 
> View attachment 13643231


Thou shall not wear a homage.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm.

Maybe I should do a hornet too. Well.. tbh I'm kindof in the process of setting that up already. Perhaps, before the year is over, I'll have hornetted my collection.

One slightly unexpected thing is that I ended up liking the bulova moonwatch more than I'd expected. (Picked it up earlier with intent of checking it out and flipping soon after, but it's grown on me a lot).

I cannot set it as the "main/primary" piece, but as a secondary watch hanging around and worn when the whim takes, it's pretty great at that role. It being a super-accurate quartz actually is helpful for a "second watch" role. 

The Nomos club, I had to let go. In part, because after some thinking, it didn't make sense to me to have so much money tied up in one thing. If I had more free range with my income, it'd be a keeper. But, upon reflection, some things have to be kept sane.

Currently, I'm thinking this - 
one watch only for me is probably impossible, since I've been on WUS for too long.
What might be possible, is one primary watch for everyday wear, and one to three secondary "novelty pieces" to wear when the primary gets a bit too boring and the urge for something different creeps up.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Madness Rusty, madness. Why can't you create a perfect three watch collection out of what you have already?


I could - easily. But why would I not go down this route? It wouldn't cost anything since sales would fund purchase. I see no madness in reducing from 21 watches to 3. 

Doubt it'll happen but food for thought.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I could - easily. But why would I not go down this route? It wouldn't cost anything since sales would fund purchase. I see no madness in reducing from 21 watches to 3.
> 
> Doubt it'll happen but food for thought.


This is said from my own perspective Rusty. You, of course can do exactly as you please :-!

For me selling the watches isn't about consolidating, I've done that already, it is about a major shift in attitude, I don't need lots of watches, I don't need to find the perfect watch and I find that if I start considering these routes it spirals out of control.

.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Maybe I should do a hornet too. Well.. tbh I'm kindof in the process of setting that up already. Perhaps, before the year is over, I'll have hornetted my collection.
> 
> ...


"*hornetted my collection*" - to suddenly decide that collecting watches is utter madness and to rapidly have a fire sale, then regret it all bitterly and end up collecting even more than you started with*

* - one potential definition


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

HA! Definitely a possible, mayhaps even a probable definition


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> True - and I have bought many watches over the last six years since I vowed never to cut another hair on my face or head for the rest of my life on Nov 22, 2012.


Ah, the release date for "The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey"?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Ah, the release date for "The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey to the barbers"?


FTFY


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I've already Hornetted my collection and working towards this.








I own the Ball already, the Seiko Gray Ghost and a G Shock. The Seiko GG may or may not stay. The Pelagos spot could be a BB58 depending on what the potential new models look like.

The Seiko Chrono is a wild card, I don't need a chronograph but I've always been drawn to this watch and can't really get it out of my head as an option. We'll see, no rush but I think I have a long term plan at least for now.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Definitely Gandalf.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake Hollywood beard and hair - or is that an homage?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Thou shall not wear a homage.
> View attachment 13644197


Did that already in 2013...

















Here is a link to the whole beard journey.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

When you know the world's gone stark raving mad https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223225189312


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> When you know the world's gone stark raving mad https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223225189312


I'm gonna watch that just to see the fireworks. That could get crazy.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> When you know the world's gone stark raving mad https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223225189312


But, but it's genuine Rusty. We found it in an old jewellery box, honestly......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> But, but it's genuine Rusty. We found it in an old jewellery box, honestly......


Yeahhhhh. Right.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> When you know the world's gone stark raving mad https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223225189312


More than 3 days to go, 41 bids and already at $4,600, it easily makes $5,000.

I peg the over/under at $7,500. Who's got over and who's got under?

I'll take the under. Just a friendly no stakes gentlemen's wager....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> More than 3 days to go, 41 bids and already at $4,600, it easily makes $5,000.
> 
> I peg the over/under at $7,500. Who's got over and who's got under?
> 
> I'll take the under. Just a friendly no stakes gentlemen's wager....


If it is a fake, which I'm no expert on, then why have so many people bid on it? Stupidity?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Ah, the release date for "The Hobbit: A Horological Journey"?


FTFY 

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> True - and I have bought many watches over the last six years since I vowed never to cut another hair on my face or head for the rest of my life on Nov 22, 2012.


You are certainly able to make a long term commitment and the will power to keep it.

Darn Watches!

KRYPTONITE
to a WIS


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't think I could do it - but my collection has significant value I guess - hypothetically if I "did a hornet" and sold them all with a view to buying say the perfect three watch collection what would they be? Or would three I already own fit the bill?
> 
> Guess the three categories would be
> 
> ...


I can't do just 3.
4...yes.

1. formal/semi formal (swimming pool and work meetings)







2. Walking the dog, bashing stuff, assembling IKEA furniture







3. same category as #1 but with more machismo







4. the Dream (something far more expensive that I feel comfortable spending but I want anyway)







I can live with 1-3 but #4 is what makes it complete.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> More than 3 days to go, 41 bids and already at $4,600, it easily makes $5,000.
> 
> I peg the over/under at $7,500. Who's got over and who's got under?
> 
> I'll take the under. Just a friendly no stakes gentlemen's wager....


Well given that the bidding is at £29,000 now..... pmsl


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> When you know the world's gone stark raving mad https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223225189312


pushers missing how can it be working? What do those bidders know?????????????? Who are those bidders - Russian hackers????? Insane.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

imaCoolRobot said:


> I can't do just 3.
> 4...yes.
> 
> 1. formal/semi formal (swimming pool and work meetings)
> ...


I also feel a Tudor could complete my 4-watch collection,
But, do look at Longines or MKII, and you might get what you want for a lot less.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Accept no substitutes. 

('yer just gonna sell them shortly after due to disappointment)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've realised that there are parallels with my watch habits and my wife's handbag purchasing habits. No matter how many times she says this will be my perfect handbag (read grail handbag) she always find fault with it after a while and she wants another one......

......at least her handbags are cheaper than my watches.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> I also feel a Tudor could complete my 4-watch collection,
> But, do look at Longines or MKII, and you might get what you want for a lot less.


It's just a horological arms race. After the Tudor it becomes the Rolex, etc, etc.....


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> It's just a horological arms race. After the Tudor it becomes the Rolex, etc, etc.....


This might have been me, too, even before WPAC. Fortunately, I've already done the Rolex thing and now have an aversion to the brand. It's one of the best things keeping me in check.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> I've realised that there are parallels with my watch habits and my wife's handbag purchasing habits. No matter how many times she says this will be my perfect handbag (read grail handbag) she always find fault with it after a while and she wants another one......
> 
> ......at least her handbags are cheaper than my watches.


I'm happy to hear her handbags are cheaper than your watches. As you know, it could have gone the other way.

But it is interesting to see that parallel. I think the psychology is probably identical with our problem.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This might have been me, too, even before WPAC. Fortunately, I've already done the Rolex thing and now have an aversion to the brand. It's one of the best things keeping me in check.
> 
> Doc Savage


I don't mind taking a haircut on a "cheaper" watch if I fall out with it. On a watch at £5000 I really am not willing to risk the loss. I too have an aversion to Rolex, but they are the only one in that price bracket you won't lose cash on (Ltd edition speedy excepted). So since I'm not a Rolex fanboy I'm safe I think.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

chinchillasong said:


> I also feel a Tudor could complete my 4-watch collection,
> But, do look at Longines or MKII, and you might get what you want for a lot less.


No, a longines or mk II would be not what I want, and for money that could have gone toward a Tudor.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Accept no substitutes.
> 
> ('yer just gonna sell them shortly after due to disappointment)


Good advice. I would just add recognize that they all come up short one way or another. A realistic expectation adjustment is critical to get closer to complete satisfaction. Works for me anyway.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

It's been three months since I've made a purchase, feels like a long drought. Well, it is for me, so...........

Longines VHP, HAQ 5 SPY, some whiz bang tech, why not? Bash away.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> It's been three months since I've made a purchase, feels like a long drought. Well, it is for me, so...........
> 
> Longines VHP, HAQ 5 SPY, some whiz bang tech, why not? Bash away.


Longines? Are you getting married?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Longines? Are you getting married?


Do you have to buy one if you get married?


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

3 mos is a long time? Dang, you need help 😀


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Do you have to buy one if you get married?


Nine out of ten Longiines in the wild are engagement/marriage gifts. Fact.

My new girlfriend noticed my watch thing and I duly told her to never buy me a watch. Saves me the headache of 'losing' a MK or CK down the drain.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Nine out of ten Longiines in the wild are engagement/marriage gifts. Fact.
> 
> My new girlfriend noticed my watch thing and I duly told her to never buy me a watch. Saves me the headache of 'losing' a MK or CK down the drain.


My wife already knows never to buy me a watch......


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> It's been three months since I've made a purchase, feels like a long drought. Well, it is for me, so...........
> 
> Longines VHP, HAQ 5 SPY, some whiz bang tech, why not? Bash away.
> 
> View attachment 13648505


I'm a fan of the Longines Conquest, and will probably pick up an automatic model one day. But the crown guards on this just don't work for me. Makes the crown look like it extends too far out.

And is the tech really that cool? Obviously YMMV, but it doesn't excite me.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> It's been three months since I've made a purchase, feels like a long drought. Well, it is for me, so...........
> 
> Longines VHP, HAQ 5 SPY, some whiz bang tech, why not? Bash away.
> 
> View attachment 13648505


Also, when I saw it IRL the red minute markers weren't very prominent/legible. If that is part of the appeal, it may disappoint.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I'm a fan of the Longines Conquest, and will probably pick up an automatic model one day. But the crown guards on this just don't work for me. Makes the crown look like it extends too far out.
> 
> And is the tech really that cool? Obviously YMMV, but it doesn't excite me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


It's a very sober design, it's what you would buy if you were very unadventurous.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> My wife already knows never to buy me a watch......


My wife just told me she wants to buy me a watch for Christmas. She knows not to do that on her own, so she's asking for ideas. If she insists on this, I'll have to sell one of mine beforehand to adhere to my 1 in 1 out rule.

I'm not sure it's going to happen. It depends how strongly she feels about it. I told her years ago not ever to buy me gifts, but she is getting a little tired of me not having a beloved Christmas gift from her. But it doesn't fit so well in the whole WPAC philosophy...

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> My wife just told me she wants to buy me a watch for Christmas. She knows not to do that on her own, so she's asking for ideas. If she insists on this, I'll have to sell one of mine beforehand to adhere to my 1 in 1 out rule.
> 
> I'm not sure it's going to happen. It depends how strongly she feels about it. I told her years ago not ever to buy me gifts, but she is getting a little tired of me not having a beloved Christmas gift from her. But it doesn't fit so well in the whole WPAC philosophy...
> 
> Doc Savage


Watch winder? Watch box? Straps?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

"Why not?"

Because you are bored, and looking to buy *anything* that can be vaguely justified just to satisfy that boredom for a short while, instead of addressing a legitimate need.

You'll get bored of that Longines VHP soon too. Especially since all of its "special features" are not particularly interactive, i.e. doesn't change anything about how you wear or use a watch. It's the same-old same-old in day-to-day.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Some of us just fall into this camp. I am one of them.

http://flippersdiary.blogspot.com/2017/08/no-255-rolex-submariner-14060m_31.html


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Nine out of ten Longiines in the wild are engagement/marriage gifts. Fact.
> 
> My new girlfriend noticed my watch thing and I duly told her to never buy me a watch. Saves me the headache of 'losing' a MK or CK down the drain.


That's mind blowing, on second thought I would have preferred a watch instead of a ring when I got married. :-d (Don't ever tell my wife that, or I'll have to get married again, if you know what I mean.)



jon_huskisson said:


> I'm a fan of the Longines Conquest, and will probably pick up an automatic model one day. But the crown guards on this just don't work for me. Makes the crown look like it extends too far out.
> 
> And is the tech really that cool? Obviously YMMV, but it doesn't excite me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


The main thing for me with this watch is 5 SPY, it's able to calculate shocks and exposure to magnetic fields to maintain accurate time. It comes in various colors, I just have a predilection for blue. I do want to take a look at it to see how those red markers appear in the flesh, and I agree the crown guard and even more for me the crown looks like some type of old dynamite push button. The automatic one is much more attractive, if only it was 5 SPY.

I'm trying to assess the chances of getting one that is truly 5 SPY as these claims frequently don't hold up for any of these HAQ watches, and especially George's marriage comment is got me real worried. We'll see.


----------



## Arkell92 (Apr 1, 2014)

hahaha true facts


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> My wife just told me she wants to buy me a watch for Christmas. She knows not to do that on her own, so she's asking for ideas. If she insists on this, I'll have to sell one of mine beforehand to adhere to my 1 in 1 out rule.
> 
> I'm not sure it's going to happen. It depends how strongly she feels about it. I told her years ago not ever to buy me gifts, but she is getting a little tired of me not having a beloved Christmas gift from her. But it doesn't fit so well in the whole WPAC philosophy...
> 
> Doc Savage


I believe gifts are a free pass. Impressive you want to give that up. As long as she is asking for ideas, it's all good. Give a her a real good idea, like X or none.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> "Why not?"
> 
> Because you are bored, and looking to buy *anything* that can be vaguely justified just to satisfy that boredom for a short while, instead of addressing a legitimate need.
> 
> You'll get bored of that Longines VHP soon too. Especially since all of its "special features" are not particularly interactive, i.e. *doesn't change anything about how you wear or use a watch. It's the same-old same-old in day-to-day.*


True, except that I don't frequently get bored with the watches I really like, problem is - I want more.

In bold, too true. Just another excuse for another watch, isn't it! We should create a list of stickies with quotes like this for the new comers. Nah, for all of us.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

PetWatch said:


> Nah, for all of us.


Ditto. I wish I was able to stick to my own advice there.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> My wife already knows never to buy me a watch......


She bought you the turtle.....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I had ordered a Longines Conquest VHP but cancelled the order with no regrets. Did you know that if you don't change the battery within 24 hours of removing it, the watch has to go back to the factory for reprogramming. Perpetual nuisance.

Anyway the Timex looks nicer than expected for less than $35 spent.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

As you all know I have been absent from the thread for some time. I tried, I really did. I tried to help all of you and now I have a suggestion. Everyone who is struggling with their buying addiction has to be seeing the other threads are you not? I'm talking about the threads with titles like "I have $600 what should I buy". 

You know what I do when I have $600? I work to make it $1800, I don't rush out to buy some stupid watch similar to the other 13 sitting in some box while I work at my "rotation". If you want to help people start posting to their pathetic 'What should I buy next' threads and invite them to this one.

I read those things and can only try to imagine what sort of a sniveling weak kneed girlyman is actually behind the original posts. What the hell makes a grown man believe that if he has $600 that he doesn't have to put to the mortgage or auto he must buy a watch? Will yet another watch assure these weaklings that they are somehow a success? Because you've bought another watch you are better off than the destitute fellow holding the cardboard sign at the intersection "Homeless Please Help"? In my view if you already own more watches than you can wear unless you change them when you get home, change them every day, but somehow think the best thing to do with another 600 is to get another...…… Then those people may be closer to being like the guy with the sign on any given day.

Oh I'm not planning on taking money with me to my grave, not at all but honestly I can find so many things to do with an extra 600 or thousand that I don't know which one to choose.

BTW. I'm clean now for over 2 years! It's been 14 months since I made a trade but that was one I had to do. Back then I was able to swap a watch I bought at wholesale price from a dealer, with full warranty and I wore it for 16 months then traded it for a new Aquaracer. Having wanted the AR for years and seeing the chance to get one new with only a trade to pull it together I did it. I have worn that new watch every single day since last March and have it on now. I believe I may continue wearing it until this coming March then try on the Carrera that I bought 3 1/2 years ago. When that day comes that Carrera will be like a new watch.

I can only tell you that in my case having escaped the cycle of wanting, buying, selling watches is absolutely fantastic. I don't even look at cheap department store watches when I shop any more, I don't have to because I beat the odds, I had the inner strength to realize what a silly little girl I was and I manned up. I suggest you WPAC posters try to do the same.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> She bought you the turtle.....


One off Rusty and she knew that I liked it and missed it. She said that she'd not do that normally because she doesn't know enough to feel confident with getting it right.....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> My wife just told me she wants to buy me a watch for Christmas. She knows not to do that on her own, so she's asking for ideas. If she insists on this, I'll have to sell one of mine beforehand to adhere to my 1 in 1 out rule.
> 
> I'm not sure it's going to happen. It depends how strongly she feels about it. I told her years ago not ever to buy me gifts, but she is getting a little tired of me not having a beloved Christmas gift from her. But it doesn't fit so well in the whole WPAC philosophy...
> 
> Doc Savage


I think watches as gifts are a terrible idea for a WIS. I think of those as dead weights, since I'll eventually grow tired of them but can't bring myself to selling them. Even more so if a relative surprises me with a random watch. Chances are I will not like it in the first place, since my taste ranges from the obscure to the downright impossible to find.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ard said:


> I can only tell you that in my case having escaped the cycle of wanting, buying, selling watches is absolutely fantastic. I don't even look at cheap department store watches when I shop any more, I don't have to because I beat the odds, I had the inner strength to realize what a silly little girl I was and I manned up. I suggest you WPAC posters try to do the same.


Thanks Ard. That was really inspiring.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Very inspiring.

I thought about it for 5 whole minutes.
I have now also realized what a silly little girl Ard was, and am now manning up. HOO-AH INNER STRENGTH F YEAH!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ard said:


> As you all know I have been absent from the thread for some time. I tried, I really did. I tried to help all of you and now I have a suggestion. Everyone who is struggling with their buying addiction has to be seeing the other threads are you not? I'm talking about the threads with titles like "I have $600 what should I buy".
> 
> You know what I do when I have $600? I work to make it $1800, I don't rush out to buy some stupid watch similar to the other 13 sitting in some box while I work at my "rotation". If you want to help people start posting to their pathetic 'What should I buy next' threads and invite them to this one.
> 
> ...


I love that you are making the addiction reference Ard, cause that's what it is........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Very inspiring.
> 
> I thought about it for 5 whole minutes.
> I have now also realized what a silly little girl Ard was, and am now manning up. HOO-AH INNER STRENGTH F YEAH!


You're not really are you. You're in the bargains thread I bet.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> Very inspiring.
> 
> I thought about it for 5 whole minutes.
> I have now also realized what a silly little girl Ard was, and am now manning up. HOO-AH INNER STRENGTH F YEAH!


LOL 

Doc Savage


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, no joke, but that (bargains thread) is one of the few threads on f71 that I genuinely have no interest in following. I've taken a look at it every now and then in the past, and without fail it's always been saturated with bad deals, non-deals, and deals for utterly boring, dull grey market watches that don't sell anyway.

Okay. Anyway. Back to the original intention of this thread...
I submit the *Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500* for bashing.

My though process is approximately this, in brief:
- It's not too expensive, it's versatile enough, titanium is cool (and convenient af once your brain gets used to the lighter weight as default), the movement's good (unlike 2824-2...), the size works for me (know based on previous ocean1 bronzes), comes with a bracelet, legible dial, might be a good daily wearer. Yes, the fundamental premise is still linked to the idea (fallacy?) of "one main watch". At this moment, I think that Steiny might be a good option for such a role. I'm probably willfully ignoring some important things, so, please, everyone do your thing


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, no joke, but that (bargains thread) is one of the few threads on f71 that I genuinely have no interest in following. I've taken a look at it every now and then in the past, and without fail it's always been saturated with bad deals, non-deals, and deals for utterly boring, dull grey market watches that don't sell anyway.
> 
> Okay. Anyway. Back to the original intention of this thread...
> I submit the *Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500* for bashing.
> ...


I'm sorry, I'm no help here. I liked my OT500 for the reasons you stated. I sold it as part of my WPAC consolidation (bought an in-house movement Pelagos to replace the Steinhart and another 500m diver, the Glycine Aquarius). For me, that was a 2:1 swap, so good for reducing the collection size, but obviously the more expensive route.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, no joke, but that (bargains thread) is one of the few threads on f71 that I genuinely have no interest in following. I've taken a look at it every now and then in the past, and without fail it's always been saturated with bad deals, non-deals, and deals for utterly boring, dull grey market watches that don't sell anyway.
> 
> Okay. Anyway. Back to the original intention of this thread...
> I submit the *Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500* for bashing.
> ...


I'll keep it brief.

The watch is great but the bracelet is truly horrible.

The clasp doesn't match the bracelet. The bracelet feels cheap and marks just by looking at it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I'll keep it brief.
> 
> The watch is great but the bracelet is truly horrible.
> 
> The clasp doesn't match the bracelet. The bracelet feels cheap and marks just by looking at it.


The quality on the bracelet seems hit and miss for these. Surprising for steinhart, but their manufacturer must have some issues with the titanium.....


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Damn. Ok, that's an important factor. If the bracelet sucks, then that watch is instantly a no-go for me.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> I believe gifts are a free pass. Impressive you want to give that up. As long as she is asking for ideas, it's all good. Give a her a real good idea, like X or none.





georgefl74 said:


> I think watches as gifts are a terrible idea for a WIS. I think of those as dead weights, since I'll eventually grow tired of them but can't bring myself to selling them. Even more so if a relative surprises me with a random watch. Chances are I will not like it in the first place, since my taste ranges from the obscure to the downright impossible to find.


Great points, gentlemen.

I want to believe gifts are a free pass, but I think, for me, that only plays into the addiction, especially if I have significant input into the choice. Then it feels like I'm making a watch purchase. And Petwatch, I will do just what you suggest - give her a specific watch to get, and then I'll act surprised in front of the kids as I open the gift on Christmas morning.

George, I agree that I generally hate an unsolicited watch gift, since it likely won't be worn, ultimately taking up space in a collection. I have a gift watch from my brother from many years ago that gathers dust.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, no joke, but that (bargains thread) is one of the few threads on f71 that I genuinely have no interest in following. I've taken a look at it every now and then in the past, and without fail it's always been saturated with bad deals, non-deals, and deals for utterly boring, dull grey market watches that don't sell anyway.
> 
> Okay. Anyway. Back to the original intention of this thread...
> I submit the *Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500* for bashing.
> ...


Yep the bargains thread is always full of crap. It's rather like the sales in shops, they bring out all the stuff no one wanted to buy and try and flog it. People lap it up because they think they are getting a good deal......

......cant help you on the Steinhart Titanium, I like it, especially the GMT version.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I had ordered a Longines Conquest VHP but cancelled the order with no regrets. Did you know that if you don't change the battery within 24 hours of removing it, the watch has to go back to the factory for reprogramming. Perpetual nuisance.
> 
> Anyway the Timex looks nicer than expected for less than $35 spent.
> 
> ...


Didn't know that. I am Timex fan. Nice!

Thanks gents, you have done your job well. I will most likely put it to rest for now, for possible future consideration after some time has gone by.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, no joke, but that (bargains thread) is one of the few threads on f71 that I genuinely have no interest in following. I've taken a look at it every now and then in the past, and without fail it's always been saturated with bad deals, non-deals, and deals for utterly boring, dull grey market watches that don't sell anyway.
> 
> Okay. Anyway. Back to the original intention of this thread...
> I submit the *Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500* for bashing.
> ...


Can't help there. I believe Rusty is the authority on Steinhart here, he's flipped just about everyone ever made. All I can do is quote the sage words from a member here.

*"doesn't change anything about how you wear or use a watch. It's the same-old same-old in day-to-day."*


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ard said:


> ...I can only tell you that in my case having escaped the cycle of wanting, buying, selling watches is absolutely fantastic. I don't even look at cheap department store watches when I shop any more, I don't have to because I beat the odds, I had the inner strength to realize what a silly little girl I was and I manned up. I suggest you WPAC posters try to do the same.


I get a kick out of Ard's Drill Sergeant-like posts, and I occasionally send a good natured jibe back, but there is wisdom in this post that bears repeating.

We may have to go through some watches to find out what we really want, especially if you don't live near a retailer. That's fine. But the mistake that drives so much watch churning is settling for the cheaper watch. Whether it is due to finances, availability, or stinginess, the result is always the same - compromise. By not getting a watch that has exactly what we want, we end up buying tons of other watches to try to fix the first mistake.

IMO, the only real satisfaction we will find in this hobby is 1) correctly identifying exactly what we really want, and 2) then buying that watch. After that, stop looking for new watches!

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I get a kick out of Ard's Drill Sergeant-like posts, and I occasionally send a good natured jibe back, but there is wisdom in this post that bears repeating.
> 
> We may have to go through some watches to find out what we really want, especially if you don't live near a retailer. That's fine. But the mistake that drives so much watch churning is settling for the cheaper watch. Whether it is due to finances, availability, or stinginess, the result is always the same - compromise. By not getting a watch that has exactly what we want, we end up buying tons of other watches to try to fix the first mistake.
> 
> ...


I'd agree to a certain extent, we do need to explore what we like and dislike and what works for us, but in the end they're all just telling the time and from a Timex to a Rolex they all do the job perfectly adequately. It then just becomes a matter of consumerism when we buy more than one watch........

I don't agree with the statement that settling for a cheaper watch drives the flipping. The mistake is in not learning to simply be satisfied with what you have and in thinking that the next shiny new watch (that's more expensive) will bring you satisfaction. We wrap it all up in complex justifications for ourselves......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

"After that, stop looking for new watches!"

So having found this Timex - a very "cheap" watch I find I like it. Sure I know I am in honeymoon mode but enough so I will be selling the stop2go backlight along with the evo big date. Problem then is I will continue to look at watches. Maybe after a week or two. I discovered the minimalist path really works for me. The right one cheap watch I can live with. This Timex metropolitan at 34 grams, less than a 10th of an once and two hand simplicity, fills the bill. It hides the passage of time so well it becomes a peaceful presence on the wrist. Looking forward to putting it on my green nato quick change.

There is nothing quite like the honeymoon, is there?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> "After that, stop looking for new watches!"
> 
> So having found this Timex - a very "cheap" watch I find I like it. Sure I know I am in honeymoon mode but enough so I will be selling the stop2go backlight along with the evo big date. Problem then is I will continue to look at watches. Maybe after a week or two. I discovered the minimalist path really works for me. The right one cheap watch I can live with. This Timex metropolitan at 34 grams, less than a 10th of an once and two hand simplicity, fills the bill. It hides the passage of time so well it becomes a peaceful presence on the wrist. Looking forward to putting it on my green nato quick change.
> 
> There is nothing quite like the honeymoon, is there?


You're just flipping from one honeymoon to the next USC.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Damn. Ok, that's an important factor. If the bracelet sucks, then that watch is instantly a no-go for me.


Given my affection for titanium, I can genuinely assure you that if this watch was the real deal, I'd have bought it by now.

If you're after a titanium watch you're better off with the big two Japanese firms.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd agree to a certain extent, we do need to explore what we like and dislike and what works for us, but in the end they're all just telling the time and from a Timex to a Rolex they all do the job perfectly adequately. It then just becomes a matter of consumerism when we buy more than one watch........
> 
> I don't agree with the statement that settling for a cheaper watch drives the flipping. The mistake is in not learning to simply be satisfied with what you have and in thinking that the next shiny new watch (that's more expensive) will bring you satisfaction. We wrap it all up in complex justifications for ourselves......


I agree with this, I have little doubt that if we all had boxes full of Patek's, Vacherons, whathaveyou, we would be in same boat nevertheless. I've said it before and it's worth repeating "satisfaction comes from within".


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> "After that, stop looking for new watches!"
> 
> So having found this Timex - a very "cheap" watch I find I like it. Sure I know I am in honeymoon mode but enough so I will be selling the stop2go backlight along with the evo big date. Problem then is I will continue to look at watches. Maybe after a week or two. I discovered the minimalist path really works for me. The right one cheap watch I can live with. This Timex metropolitan at 34 grams, less than a 10th of an once and two hand simplicity, fills the bill. It hides the passage of time so well it becomes a peaceful presence on the wrist. Looking forward to putting it on my green nato quick change.
> 
> There is nothing quite like the honeymoon, is there?


Hate to break the news to you USC, but your Horological minimalism only applies to watches you own at one time - not to purchases. ;-)


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> ....
> 
> I don't agree with the statement that settling for a cheaper watch drives the flipping. The mistake is in not learning to simply be satisfied with what you have and in thinking that the next shiny new watch (that's more expensive) will bring you satisfaction. We wrap it all up in complex justifications for ourselves......


I should have been clearer. Apologies for the confusion.

I'm saying the problem is, at least in part, in settling for a watch other than the one you really want. The reason might be due to cost, or it might be availability, or even due to an inner desire for a bargain. But eventually, we keep aiming for the mark through other watch purchases. I am as guilty of this as anyone, but I think I am getting better.

I'm with you about the need to learn to be satisfied with what we have. That can be assisted by avoiding compromises, within reason, when we buy.

Doc Savage


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Ard said:


> As you all know I have been absent from the thread for some time. I tried, I really did. I tried to help all of you and now I have a suggestion. Everyone who is struggling with their buying addiction has to be seeing the other threads are you not? I'm talking about the threads with titles like "I have $600 what should I buy".
> 
> You know what I do when I have $600? I work to make it $1800, I don't rush out to buy some stupid watch similar to the other 13 sitting in some box while I work at my "rotation". If you want to help people start posting to their pathetic 'What should I buy next' threads and invite them to this one.
> 
> ...


I have already achieved that. I've not bought a watch since feb and that was because ValueWatchGuy made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I'm happy to wait till I can that Tudor.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> You're just flipping from one honeymoon to the next USC.......


It is funny how I think I can live with the watch for a long time and then I find a different one and feel the same way. Refine and replace. Guess I am the honeymoon one or two watch guy this month.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Hate to break the news to you USC, but your Horological minimalism only applies to watches you own at one time - not to purchases. ;-)


In terms of quantity pf purchases perhaps an increase but in $ invested a serious reduction now with joy of ownership at all time highs.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

You guys gonna do this again in 2019? I’m contemplating taking 6 months off from buying watches.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I should have been clearer. Apologies for the confusion.
> 
> I'm saying the problem is, at least in part, in settling for a watch other than the one you really want. The reason might be due to cost, or it might be availability, or even due to an inner desire for a bargain. But eventually, we keep aiming for the mark through other watch purchases. I am as guilty of this as anyone, but I think I am getting better.
> 
> ...


But I think that there is still a problem with what you are saying, I could desire a Tudor BB 58, but what does that watch really give you if you have something similar already, such as an NTH? I could desire a Pelagos but would be happy with a steinhart Titanium 500. It just is all part of the horological arms race we put ourselves in. If you can afford the watch you want, great, go and buy it and then be happy with it. But would you be happy, would you end up flipping it for the next obsession now that you have slayed that demon......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

warsh said:


> You guys gonna do this again in 2019? I'm contemplating taking 6 months off from buying watches.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, we'll be pretending to abstain and doing a lot of navel gazing throughout 2019......

......6 months?! Pussy, go for the whole year.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> But I think that there is still a problem with what you are saying, I could desire a Tudor BB 58, but what does that watch really give you if you have something similar already, such as an NTH? I could desire a Pelagos but would be happy with a steinhart Titanium 500. It just is all part of the horological arms race we put ourselves in. If you can afford the watch you want, great, go and buy it and then be happy with it. But would you be happy, would you end up flipping it for the next obsession now that you have slayed that demon......


I think happiness with the substitute depends on whether or not it meets the criteria of what you liked about the more expensive watch. I bought a Junkers Bauhaus when I wanted a Jughans Max Bill. But it was too big and too quartz. I was tempted to do the same when I was chasing an NTH Santa Cruz. Thought I'd get an Invicta and mod it to be similar. But I knew something would be off - the colors, no waffle texture on the dial, the proportions - and I held out for what I really wanted. To be satisfied with a substitute, you have to take the time to really understand why you like the original and look for those same capabilities. Otherwise, you're likely to be disappointed.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Finding the right watch is a process that can be made into a hobby. Plus needs and tastes change over time and as we age. What I needed when i was a young working buck is not what I need now. 

Even the quest for mechanical precision has given way to relaxed almost zen timekeeping of this latest Timex two hander. The jackhammer pace of time with the 2824-2's frantic 28,800 hits an hour with significant error of 10 sec per day gave way to quartz 3600 jumps or 14,400 in the case of the stop2go. Now with only 3 ticks per minute the passing of time is peaceful relaxed, zen like. 360 barely noticeable moves per hour. It is watch watching nirvana for this retired old man.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> But I think that there is still a problem with what you are saying, I could desire a Tudor BB 58, but what does that watch really give you if you have something similar already, such as an NTH? I could desire a Pelagos but would be happy with a steinhart Titanium 500. It just is all part of the horological arms race we put ourselves in. If you can afford the watch you want, great, go and buy it and then be happy with it. But would you be happy, would you end up flipping it for the next obsession now that you have slayed that demon......


I agree with your post in situations where a person is not really certain what they want. In these times, many watches will seem to satisfy us, in the short run. My scenario presupposes a fairly solid certainty of a very particular watch that you want. I think many people do, and in the past I certainly have, taken the quicker route to a watch that ticks off only some of the boxes. We lose interest in these watches after the honeymoon phase. We are then are left buying more watches to tick the other boxes, when we should have just waited and gotten the correct watch to begin with. Cost is only one possible issue here. Impatience can be driven by many factors, not just availability of funds. Sometimes the correct watch is cheaper than the one we rush out to get.

This has been a problem for me, buying the available stepping stone watch and thinking it will work, just because I like it during the honeymoon phase. The only watches that are really sticking with me are the ones where I thought about them for a long time in advance, knew that I really wanted them, and waited until they were available.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

One thing I might add is that as we look at watches - pictures are static - we see them not in motion but rather in a static ideal pose. That is not the case when a watch is running on the wrist where the visual is constantly changing. So at some times that same watch can look unappealing and so we study other watches in their ideal positions. This is unfair practice that leads to flipping.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> One thing I might add is that as we look at watches - pictures are static - we see them not in motion but rather in a static ideal pose. That is not the case when a watch is running on the wrist where the visual is constantly changing. So at some times that same watch can look unappealing and so we study other watches in their ideal positions. This is unfair practice that leads to flipping.


So true. Lots of watchmakers hide the unsightly dimensions of their watches, especially thickness, in carefully crafted pictures. You only find out the truth when it arrives, unless you are close enough to a dealer to try one on.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Finding the right watch is a process that can be made into a hobby. Plus needs and tastes change over time and as we age. What I needed when i was a young working buck is not what I need now.
> 
> Even the quest for mechanical precision has given way to relaxed almost zen timekeeping of this latest Timex two hander. The jackhammer pace of time with the 2824-2's frantic 28,800 hits an hour with significant error of 10 sec per day gave way to quartz 3600 jumps or 14,400 in the case of the stop2go. Now with only 3 ticks per minute the passing of time is peaceful relaxed, zen like. 360 barely noticeable moves per hour. It is watch watching nirvana for this retired old man.


Obviously you are making it into a hobby USC!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I agree with your post in situations where a person is not really certain what they want. In these times, many watches will seem to satisfy us, in the short run. My scenario presupposes a fairly solid certainty of a very particular watch that you want. I think many people do, and in the past I certainly have, taken the quicker route to a watch that ticks off only some of the boxes. We lose interest in these watches after the honeymoon phase. We are then are left buying more watches to tick the other boxes, when we should have just waited and gotten the correct watch to begin with. Cost is only one possible issue here. Impatience can be driven by many factors, not just availability of funds. Sometimes the correct watch is cheaper than the one we rush out to get.
> 
> This has been a problem for me, buying the available stepping stone watch and thinking it will work, just because I like it during the honeymoon phase. The only watches that are really sticking with me are the ones where I thought about them for a long time in advance, knew that I really wanted them, and waited until they were available.
> 
> Doc Savage


When I think back to pre-WUS days I had one watch and I only replaced it when it either broke or was lost. I had a solar powered Citizen Titanium chrono for 10 years, 10 years I tell you! The change is that now it's about 6 months on average, bloody ridiculous isn't it? o|. Try looking back to your pre-WIS days (and that goes for everyone) and seeing what things were like and compare to now......... :think:

If you want find a reason Hotblack, I think that it is as simple as this; WUS. If you'd never found WUS things would be different.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> When I think back to pre-WUS days I had one watch and I only replaced it when it either broke or was lost. I had a solar powered Citizen Titanium chrono for 10 years, 10 years I tell you! The change is that now it's about 6 months on average, bloody ridiculous isn't it? o|. Try looking back to your pre-WIS days (and that goes for everyone) and seeing what things were like and compare to now......... :think:


Perhaps a solar powered Citizen Titanium chrono is your answer again.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Perhaps a solar powered Citizen Titanium chrono is your answer again.


Don't be so silly USC.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't be so silly USC.


What is silly 10 years is a long run. Longer than anything I can remember having.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What is silly 10 years is a long run. Longer than anything I can remember having.


Silly as in going back to a watch I've sold and moved on from......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Silly as in going back to a watch I've sold and moved on from......


but have you moved on for the better? or simply to move. I agree with not going back as part of my plan not to repurchase a watch I have already owned, but there are many new options in that category since the mechanical dive watches are failing to last on your wrist.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Silly as in going back to a watch I've sold and moved on from......


I think it was you who suggested I buy another sumo last year....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I think it was you who suggested I buy another sumo last year....


Yes, because it seemed to have been a perfect watch for you. And of course you told me that it wasn't for you anymore and you'd moved on. I've moved from the Citizen just the same. I think that I'm trying to make the point that the Citizen was an OK design, nothing special, but I wore it happily for 10 years; you can be happy with pretty much any watch.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes, we'll be pretending to abstain and doing a lot of navel gazing throughout 2019......
> 
> ......6 months?! Pussy, go for the whole year.


Haha. My wife suggested I try for one month, but doubted I could even do that.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

warsh said:


> Haha. My wife suggested I try for one month, but doubted I could even do that.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why don't you do some baby steps and do the 1 week challenge? Take one watch and wear it non stop for one week, no exceptions.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Why don't you do some baby steps and do the 1 week challenge? Take one watch and wear it non stop for one week, no exceptions.


I just took an overseas business trip and did that. Drove me crazy! First thing I did when I got home was change watches.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

warsh said:


> I just took an overseas business trip and did that. Drove me crazy! First thing I did when I got home was change watches.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And did you try and analyse why? Chose a watch that you actually don't like, but just haven't realised?

Anyway, why don't you just join us, you're already contributing?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> ... Try looking back to your pre-WIS days (and that goes for everyone) and seeing what things were like and compare to now......... :think:
> 
> If you want find a reason Hotblack, I think that it is as simple as this; WUS. If you'd never found WUS things would be different.


Absolutely correct. But since we can't go back in time and become pre-WIS again, I find my next best option is the aforementioned plan. At least for me.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Absolutely correct. But since we can't go back in time and become pre-WIS again, I find my next best option is the aforementioned plan. At least for me.
> 
> Doc Savage


You're right we can't go back in time, but we can try and aspire to that couldn't we? Rather like our beloved Uncle Ard.....


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> And did you try and analyse why? Chose a watch that you actually don't like, but just haven't realised?
> 
> Anyway, why don't you just join us, you're already contributing?


No, I liked the watch I wore. I'm just used to more variety and I missed the variety. But I own so many watches, that I can abstain from buying for 6 months and still experience great variety......

I'm considering joining you. But I don't want to do it unless I can really commit.

If I join, do I get a secret decoder ring?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

warsh said:


> No, I liked the watch I wore. I'm just used to more variety and I missed the variety. But I own so many watches, that I can abstain from buying for 6 months and still experience great variety......
> 
> I'm considering joining you. But I don't want to do it unless I can really commit.
> 
> ...


How many watches do you own then currently?

......and yes you get a ring, as well you get a pair of x-ray specs and get taught the secret handshake.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that I'm trying to make the point that the Citizen was an OK design, nothing special, but I wore it happily for 10 years; you can be happy with pretty much any watch.


It appears that said watch happiness is now short lived and more costly for some. Is that due to increased knowledge about watches, less interest in other things, paying more attention to the watch, asking more of a watch now. What has changed since then that makes it virtually impossible to do that now? " be happy with pretty much any watch"


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

usclassic said:


> It appears that said watch happiness is now short lived and more costly for some. Is that due to increased knowledge about watches, less interest in other things, paying more attention to the watch, asking more of a watch now. What has changed since then that makes it virtually impossible to do that now? " be happy with pretty much any watch"


That, my friend, is the question.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> How many watches do you own then currently?
> 
> ......and yes you get a ring, as well you get a pair of x-ray specs and get taught the secret handshake.


Too many.

The ring AND the specs are quite an enticement.

Just psyching myself up for this.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

warsh said:


> Too many.
> 
> The ring AND the specs are quite an enticement.
> 
> ...


We have been there. WPAC has helped a number of us, at least, slow down the craziness. 2015 and 2016 were crazy buying times for me. Last year I only bought two after joining WPAC. This year I just broke down and ordered one.

The first step I took was to want the same watch for a month. I then kept extending that time period. Most of time another watch catches my eye and I have to start the timer over.

Also, it took me forever before I sold any. Now I have sold four and will end up with a positive watch account balance this year. Consider selling the ones you don't wear. The one week test Hornet mentioned is a good test. If you aren't sure if it is a keeper, then try wearing it for week. That should tell you if it is worth holding onto or not

Good luck!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> But I think that there is still a problem with what you are saying, I could desire a Tudor BB 58, but what does that watch really give you if you have something similar already, such as an NTH? I could desire a Pelagos but would be happy with a steinhart Titanium 500. It just is all part of the horological arms race we put ourselves in. If you can afford the watch you want, great, go and buy it and then be happy with it. But would you be happy, would you end up flipping it for the next obsession now that you have slayed that demon......


The pleasure is getting exactly what I set out to get. 
It's like wanting Emma Watson and getting Emma Watson and not Lola the Drag Queen.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

e dantes said:


> We have been there. WPAC has helped a number of us, at least, slow down the craziness. 2015 and 2016 were crazy buying times for me. Last year I only bought two after joining WPAC. This year I just broke down and ordered one.
> 
> The first step I took was to want the same watch for a month. I then kept extending that time period. Most of time another watch catches my eye and I have to start the timer over.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Found myself idly browsing the deals thread...which lead to browsing pre-Black Friday grey market deals...which lead to Watchrecon.

It's a dangerous time of year guys; stay strong!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Finding the right watch is a process that can be made into a hobby. *Plus needs and tastes change over time *and as we age. What I needed when i was a young working buck is not what I need now.
> 
> Even the quest for mechanical precision has given way to relaxed almost zen timekeeping of this latest Timex two hander. The jackhammer pace of time with the 2824-2's frantic 28,800 hits an hour with significant error of 10 sec per day gave way to quartz 3600 jumps or 14,400 in the case of the stop2go. Now with only 3 ticks per minute the passing of time is peaceful relaxed, zen like. 360 barely noticeable moves per hour. It is watch watching nirvana for this retired old man.


Change over time? Like emmm, by the minute?

I'll give you 3 days in Nirvana. Feeling generous.

Sorry USC, you're too much fun.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

imaCoolRobot said:


> The pleasure is getting exactly what I set out to get.
> It's like wanting Emma Watson and getting Emma Watson and not Lola the Drag Queen.


Yeah, the analogy to women just doesn't work.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Finding the right watch is a process that can be made into a hobby. Plus needs and tastes change over time and as we age. What I needed when i was a young working buck is not what I need now.
> 
> Even the quest for mechanical precision has given way to relaxed almost zen timekeeping of this latest Timex two hander. The jackhammer pace of time with the 2824-2's frantic 28,800 hits an hour with significant error of 10 sec per day gave way to quartz 3600 jumps or 14,400 in the case of the stop2go. Now with only 3 ticks per minute the passing of time is peaceful relaxed, zen like. 360 barely noticeable moves per hour. It is watch watching nirvana for this retired old man.


It reminds me when I was at the geriatric ward and you never really knew for sure if an old timer was alive unless you really stared at him for like a minute or two and waited for the gasp.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just purchased a new watch WPAC









Yes, its for my girlfriend. Does it count?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Just purchased a new watch WPAC
> 
> View attachment 13655417
> 
> ...


Is she in WPAC?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Is she in WPAC?


Doesn't matter. Even if she was, it's a gift so it doesn't count.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

He's bought it for himself.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> He's bought it for himself.....


Son of Liberace?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

warsh said:


> That, my friend, is the question.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think it is the internet broadband pipeline to all things watches, forums and sales, watch reviews, videos, more connections with other watch lovers. 24 x 7 watches available. Turn off the pipeline and " be happy with pretty much any watch"


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Change over time? Like emmm, by the minute?
> 
> I'll give you 3 days in Nirvana. Feeling generous.
> 
> Sorry USC, you're too much fun.


Generous ? day 3 already and all is well - didn't even want to change the strap. Let's say it will ring in the new year.....


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Just purchased a new watch WPAC
> 
> View attachment 13655417
> 
> ...


Woohoo! The new Hamilton Snakebite 

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Just purchased a new watch WPAC
> 
> View attachment 13655417
> 
> ...


she may not be your girlfriend after you give her that watch.

trade it for this


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

It’s a flowery girls watch with TW Steel dna. Really don’t know wtf to make of the crown assembly mess. It’s a shambles frankly - sorry


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Just purchased a new watch WPAC
> 
> View attachment 13655417
> 
> ...


Cool watch, an agglomeration of things. Not an easy reader but who cares, it's not like that's what its for. Hope she likes it. I think there may be an inner you desiring a little glitz. Let it out for your next purchase. Surprise us, next year one exception of course.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Generous ? day 3 already and all is well - didn't even want to change the strap. Let's say it will ring in the new year.....


Now USC, I know you're feeling like a young buck feeling your oats right about now, but don't push it. We haven't even had turkey yet, much less Christmas gifts, there's a loooooooooonng way to go.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The best thing about this thread is following USC’s adventures in becoming a one watch man. I didn’t go back to count but my guess is that he has bought “the one and no more until 2019” about six times this year.

Stay strong USC, you can do it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Generous ? day 3 already and all is well - didn't even want to change the strap. Let's say it will ring in the new year.....


Absolutely no chance........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The best thing about this thread is following USC's adventures in becoming a one watch man. I didn't go back to count but my guess is that he has bought "the one and no more until 2019" about six times this year.
> 
> Stay strong USC, you can do it.


No he can't.......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I think there must be something about being a ONE watchguy, if my recollection is correct, our first onewatchguy, a certain Mr., had the same issues with always flipping the one and only til eternity onewatch for another by the same title, not to mention the one's that don't count. Maybe we need at least two or three, one is just not enough for a WIS. One seems to be counter to the meaning of WISdom.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I think there must be something about being a ONE watchguy, if my recollection is correct, our first onewatchguy, a certain Mr., had the same issues with always flipping the one and only til eternity onewatch for another by the same title, not to mention the one's that don't count. Maybe we need at least two or three, one is just not enough for a WIS. One seems to be counter to the meaning of WISdom.


What is the meaning of WISdom then? :think:


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> What is the meaning of WISdom then? :think:


I don't know. All I know is that it's more than one.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

“Somehow” throughout 2018 I wound up with four watches - Ginault Ocean Rover (started 2018 with it), Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical, Scurfa Diver One, and Seiko Sumo. I just sold everything except the Seiko. Used the money to purchase a Lum-Tec M-59 and some Christmas presents. Ending 2018 with two watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> No he can't.......


Maybe if USC had one permanent spot and one flipper spot. This might allow him to be one watch man, and play pretend monogamy but with a mistress when he gets antsy.

Imperfect from a WPAC standpoint I know but might be less stress on him. Not as much fun for the rest of us though.

I can't remember the forum member but he bought the red Omega Seamaster. A Rolex is his permanent piece and he also has a flipper spot.

Maybe the best of both worlds, YMMV.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I don't know. All I know is that it's more than one.


42?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Maybe if USC had one permanent spot and one flipper spot. This might allow him to be one watch man, and play pretend monogamy but with a mistress when he gets antsy.
> 
> Imperfect from a WPAC standpoint I know but might be less stress on him. Not as much fun for the rest of us though.
> 
> ...


Blowfish.....


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

usclassic said:


> she may not be your girlfriend after you give her that watch.
> 
> trade it for this
> 
> View attachment 13656419


Sorry but that band looks like a horrible skin disease.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> she may not be your girlfriend after you give her that watch.
> 
> trade it for this


I run it by her ofc. You don't simply choose a watch for a female.

I managed an impossible discount on a few selected Hamiltons through an insider and I run 5-6 women's models by her. She liked the snake skin strap especially. Also mother of pearl dial. Plus real diamonds. It feels weird picking a watch that screams decadance like that.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think I own the Instagram handle onewatchguy


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> I think I own the Instagram handle onewatchguy


Blowfish, apologies.

I actually like the approach of one keeper and one spot reserved for trying something new. Keeps the overall number down but also allows for some variation.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Absolutely no chance........


great motivation Horn.......thanks


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> great motivation Horn.......thanks


Reverse psychology USC. And anyway, since when have you ever listened to me?!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I think it is the internet broadband pipeline to all things watches, forums and sales, watch reviews, videos, more connections with other watch lovers. 24 x 7 watches available. Turn off the pipeline and " be happy with pretty much any watch"


I fear you may be right. I have often felt I could learn Mandarin or do something else productive if I stopped spending SO much time looking at all these forums, watch blogs and etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Alright boys, I need your help. Please talk me out of this watch. With a coming ebay 15% off coupon on the horizon, the temptation is strong. It would come in at $500 and some change. I don't visit here often, but definitely need some help cutting down on purchases. Please make this watch unappealing to me.
Citizen signature grand classic









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> Alright boys, I need your help. Please talk me out of this watch. With a coming ebay 15% off coupon on the horizon, the temptation is strong. It would come in at $500 and some change. I don't visit here often, but definitely need some help cutting down on purchases. Please make this watch unappealing to me.
> Citizen signature grand classic
> 
> 
> ...


Case is ok. Dial is ok. Bracelet is ok. Versatility is ok. Water resistance is ok. Size is ok.

I'd just want more than "ok" for 500 bucks. Best i can do sorry .

Ok the hand colour is very odd, pastelly and strangely feminine.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> 42?


At the rate he flips one at time he doesn't need any new ideas.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I run it by her ofc. You don't simply choose a watch for a female.
> 
> I managed an impossible discount on a few selected Hamiltons through an insider and I run 5-6 women's models by her. She liked the snake skin strap especially. Also mother of pearl dial. Plus real diamonds. It feels weird picking a watch that screams decadance like that.


Just admit it George, you want your matching pair.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> I think I own the Instagram handle onewatchguy


What? The other(s) don't count? Sign of a true onewatchguy!...... in the land of WISdom, that is.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> Alright boys, I need your help. Please talk me out of this watch. With a coming ebay 15% off coupon on the horizon, the temptation is strong. It would come in at $500 and some change. I don't visit here often, but definitely need some help cutting down on purchases. Please make this watch unappealing to me.
> Citizen signature grand classic
> 
> 
> ...


I have its cousin, and I can tell you for around $500 you are not going to find a better watch in terms of quality, fit and finish. That picture is not a good representation of it, at all. Those blue hands are absolutely awesome in the different shades of blue and and the black they produce under certain lighting conditions. Dial texture is also a treat in different lighting. A watch that will keep revealing its many different looks for quite a while.

Oh, sorry, you said discourage you. OK, If you shop around hard enough you may find it for a little less. Are you fine with the size? And most of all, none of us need another watch. Shop hard, wait. I'll let others bash away.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> Alright boys, I need your help. Please talk me out of this watch. With a coming ebay 15% off coupon on the horizon, the temptation is strong. It would come in at $500 and some change. I don't visit here often, but definitely need some help cutting down on purchases. Please make this watch unappealing to me.
> Citizen signature grand classic
> 
> 
> ...


Looks kind of boring - hands are out of place, not even made in Japan for $500 and those caseback screws? are they from a Casio? Might be OK for $125 beater.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> Alright boys, I need your help. Please talk me out of this watch. With a coming ebay 15% off coupon on the horizon, the temptation is strong. It would come in at $500 and some change. I don't visit here often, but definitely need some help cutting down on purchases. Please make this watch unappealing to me.
> Citizen signature grand classic
> 
> 
> ...


It's too big, it's too big, it's too big. Make it 38mm for my 7" wrist and I would have owned it long ago. If you have an 8" wrist it might work but it would be better at 40mm.

Citizen and it's sister Bulova make a pile of great watches that are too big and a few watches, like "The Citizen", that are on the too small side at 37mm.

It's a Goldilocks problem, they don't make too many that are just right, IMO.

Edit, the Citizen AQ1030 is 39.5mm, just right.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Alright boys, I need your help. Please talk me out of this watch. With a coming ebay 15% off coupon on the horizon, the temptation is strong. It would come in at $500 and some change. I don't visit here often, but definitely need some help cutting down on purchases. Please make this watch unappealing to me.
> Citizen signature grand classic
> 
> 
> ...


My concern here would be the size as well. 42mm white dial could wear quite big. I do like the dial and hands, but don't love it. Movement finishing is nice but unless you wear it upside down how much does that matter? I agree, for $500 I'd have to love more of it rather than like. Sorry, that's the best I got, this discouragement thing is tough for me as I'm an enabler at heart.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> What? The other(s) don't count? Sign of a true onewatchguy!...... in the land of WISdom, that is.


It's about the journey not the destination


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ok, so bit of an update. It's been a couple weeks since my last confession when I had bought a Vostok and a Weekender Chronograph and both left me less than impressed. I've since sold those and rebought a Citizen Nighthawk and added a Timex MK1 steel. One in one out but totally screwed the whole no new money towards purchases thing. I'm very happy with both of them and that concludes my watch purchasing for 2018. Well almost. I also picked up a Digital Timex Expedition so my son and I could have matching watches and that's my new beater. And I bought my son an F91W but gifts don't count . I started the year with what I believe was 20 affordable watches (not 100% sure on that number but it was down from 24 the year before) and ended the year with 7 affordable and 2 not so affordable watches. A net loss of 11 on the year and added the only 2 grails I had. I'll take it.

So an updated sotc...

Tudor Black Bay 41
Oris Aquis Date (2017 Blue)
Stowa Marine Klassik Roman No Date
Seiko SKX009
Citizen Nighthawk 
Timex MK1 Steel
G-Shock GW-B5600BC-1
Defakto Dialog Standard (White)
Timex Expedition Digital

As of now I'm not sure there is anything I'd change. Maybe the Defakto but I quite like it, especially to take when traveling as it's versatile and something I don't have to worry about. I've thought about getting it down to like 5 or 6 but I like having those few extra affordables for a little more variety.

I'm going to renew in WPAC for 2019 and I'll try to do a better job of posting watches before I buy them from now on lol.

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate, and best wishes for the rest of 2018.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Maybe if USC had one permanent spot and one flipper spot. This might allow him to be one watch man, and play pretend monogamy but with a mistress when he gets antsy.
> 
> Imperfect from a WPAC standpoint I know but might be less stress on him. Not as much fun for the rest of us though.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking recently that some sort of variation on this idea might work for me.

I'd like to continue to downsize the collection, and add some "forever watches" but I do enjoy the search for my next acquisition, so maintaining a few "flipper" spots could be the solution.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> I have its cousin, and I can tell you for around $500 you are not going to find a better watch in terms of quality, fit and finish. That picture is not a good representation of it, at all. Those blue hands are absolutely awesome in the different shades of blue and and the black they produce under certain lighting conditions. Dial texture is also a treat in different lighting. A watch that will keep revealing its many different looks for quite a while.
> 
> Oh, sorry, you said discourage you. OK, If you shop around hard enough you may find it for a little less. Are you fine with the size? And most of all, none of us need another watch. Shop hard, wait. I'll let others bash away.


The is the exact response I DIDN'T want to hear! Good/bad to hear that my suspicions are not unwarranted.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

usclassic said:


> Looks kind of boring - hands are out of place, not even made in Japan for $500 and those caseback screws? are they from a Casio? Might be OK for $125 beater.


This is more along the lines of what I need to hear.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> It's too big, it's too big, it's too big. Make it 38mm for my 7" wrist and I would have owned it long ago. If you have an 8" wrist it might work but it would be better at 40mm.
> 
> Citizen and it's sister Bulova make a pile of great watches that are too big and a few watches, like "The Citizen", that are on the too small side at 37mm.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I needed to hear. I want this watch so badly. . .at 38-39mm. Alright, thanks boys, I am stepping off the ledge.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Question for the US brothers......

If you were importing either a new or used watch into the USA of less than $600 value, would you pay any tax or duty?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Question for the US brothers......
> 
> If you were importing either a new or used watch into the USA of less than $600 value, would you pay any tax or duty?


short answer, no


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I have its cousin, and I can tell you for around $500 you are not going to find a better watch in terms of quality, fit and finish. That picture is not a good representation of it, at all. Those blue hands are absolutely awesome in the different shades of blue and and the black they produce under certain lighting conditions. Dial texture is also a treat in different lighting. A watch that will keep revealing its many different looks for quite a while.
> 
> Oh, sorry, you said discourage you. OK, If you shop around hard enough you may find it for a little less. Are you fine with the size? And most of all, none of us need another watch. Shop hard, wait. I'll let others bash away.


The prize for the worst bash in history goes to...

Seriously. The bash is "buy it but shop around?"


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I've been thinking recently that some sort of variation on this idea might work for me.
> 
> I'd like to continue to downsize the collection, and add some "forever watches" but I do enjoy the search for my next acquisition, so maintaining a few "flipper" spots could be the solution.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Exactly where I'm at - totally content with my number, totally content with all the watches. My flipper spot is empty - one caveat though - if the flipper spot gets filled with a stunner then one of the others becomes the flipper spot. Be warned though as you fine tune the collection it gradually gets harder and harder to find the one to sell.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Question for the US brothers......
> 
> If you were importing either a new or used watch into the USA of less than $600 value, would you pay any tax or duty?


I recently bought a Seiko Shippo power reserve listed at $1550 USD from Rakuten global from Japan. Once rakuten realized I was in the US, tax was waived and it ended up closer to $1450. And I have NEVER paid duties or whatever and am ignorantly unsure of what they even are.
I pay the asking price, not a dollar more. Case closed, regardless of value. And this forum has made me realize just how lucky I am. Even if I am forced to pay state tax if I am buying from California, I just ship it to my aunt in Massachusetts. Boom, no sales tax.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Just admit it George, you want your matching pair.


Actually she really loved a Citizen I own but a matching woman's watch would cost 3 times as much. So diamonds it is.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> short answer, no


Ta USC :-!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

That's weird. Why is the MkII not selling for so long?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> That's weird. Why is the MkII not selling for so long?


It wasn't specifically about the MKII, but now you've said that I'm wondering about that. The problem might be that the shipping costs from the UK (when you include the value) are quite high, which might be putting people off. I have said I'm open to offers.....


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Idk if it's the shipping costs. Maybe... but tbh it's like, less than 10% of the watch price. That's relatively less than pretty much any sub-$600 watch can have. But when you first posted your watches up for sale, I honestly thought that the MkII would be the first to go.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> It wasn't specifically about the MKII, but now you've said that I'm wondering about that. The problem might be that the shipping costs from the UK (when you include the value) are quite high, which might be putting people off. I have said I'm open to offers.....


Is it only on WUS? If not list it on Facebook mkII group for sale. Doubt it would last the week. Or just keep it. Sell the rest .


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Question for the US brothers......
> 
> If you were importing either a new or used watch into the USA of less than $600 value, would you pay any tax or duty?


I believe the official threshold for duties/import tax for items purchased outside and shipped to the states is $800.

But like others have mentioned it's rarely applied to watches. Maybe on some higher ticket/larger sized items it might become a factor and I've never incurred it on the few items I've imported that exceeded $800.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Question for the US brothers......
> 
> If you were importing either a new or used watch into the USA of less than $600 value, would you pay any tax or duty?


You'll avoid duties at that value, but avoid FedEx, because they will charge the recipient an "import expediter" fee. Postal and DHL don't charge these.

Doc Savage


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Lenovo is having a huge sale. I spent my 2019 watch budget on a specced out T480 ThinkPad.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Idk if it's the shipping costs. Maybe... but tbh it's like, less than 10% of the watch price. That's relatively less than pretty much any sub-$600 watch can have. But when you first posted your watches up for sale, I honestly thought that the MkII would be the first to go.


I'm surprised, but it maybe that the target audience is quite small.....



RustyBin5 said:


> Is it only on WUS? If not list it on Facebook mkII group for sale. Doubt it would last the week. Or just keep it. Sell the rest .


Its on WUS and eBay, but you've answered what my next question was going to be. Ta Rusty :-!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I believe the official threshold for duties/import tax for items purchased outside and shipped to the states is $800.
> 
> But like others have mentioned it's rarely applied to watches. Maybe on some higher ticket/larger sized items it might become a factor and I've never incurred it on the few items I've imported that exceeded $800.





Hotblack Desiato said:


> You'll avoid duties at that value, but avoid FedEx, because they will charge the recipient an "import expediter" fee. Postal and DHL don't charge these.
> 
> Doc Savage


This was all about someone saying they could get a new model (archimede 1950) cheaper for new, but that just didn't work out in my head......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Well sometimes just be patient and hold your price if it's fair. Christmas shoppers abound, if it doesn't sell by Feb then think about it. No hurry is the key to good flipping. Ask your lowest price on WUS add 10% to eBay ask. Sold Mondaine Evo today at asking price resisted a persistent low bidder. Just be patient selling as with buying.









This Timex is going to do the impossible.

Now just waiting for the right stop2go buyer and the bracelet that goes with it to arrive.

I will be the one watch guy with the lowest price one watch on the forum. I will only flip from the wrist if at all in 2019.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Is it only on WUS? If not list it on Facebook mkII group for sale. Doubt it would last the week. Or just keep it. Sell the rest .


I can't find a Facebook Mkii group, only the official Mkii page?!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> That's weird. Why is the MkII not selling for so long?


Cause Hornet is doing the selling


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> The prize for the worst bash in history goes to...
> 
> Seriously. The bash is "buy it but shop around?"


Hardly, when you consider all the outright enabling that goes on here. But yes, very bad! My bad, don't emulate.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Cause Hornet is doing the selling


Thanks........


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Actually she really loved a Citizen I own but a matching woman's watch would cost 3 times as much. So diamonds it is.


Not sure what to make out of that George. I'll just say that to a WIS stainless steel seems to be more valuable than diamonds. What's wrong with us!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Not sure what to make out of that George. I'll just say that to a WIS stainless steel seems to be more valuable than diamonds. What's wrong with us!


whoa. didn't even think about that. Yup steel can be more precious than mother-of-pearl and diamonds.

In my defense the Citizen movement is gold plated.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks........


Do I still need to drive the nail...er...message... more? you suck at flipping, so stop it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Do I still need to drive the nail...er...message... more? you suck at flipping, so stop it.


Tell me something I don't know......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Quick Update & Happy Thanksgiving to you all.

*Current Collection:*
Seiko SLA017
Grand Seiko SBGA031
Grand Seiko SBGV011
Christopher Ward C65 Trident GMT
Eterna Military 1939 [NEW]
Armida A1 Brass [Hold for Now]

*TO BE SOLD*
Seiko SKX009 
Seiko SKX "Soxa" Mod 
Fortis Marinemaster Chrono

*SOLD*
[strike]SINN EZM3[/strike]

*Incoming:*
Nodus Avalon

*Under Consideration:*
Hamilton Hack
[strike]Seiko SPB083[/strike]
[strike]Grand Seiko SBGH045[/strike]
[strike]Oris 65 Bronze & Steel (40mm)[/strike]


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick Update & Happy Thanksgiving to you all.
> 
> *Current Collection:*
> Seiko SLA017
> ...











My last watch for a very long time


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

imaCoolRobot said:


> My last watch for a very long time


GREAT WATCH with incredible build quality. I had one last year and flipped it but solely due to 24mm lug width. Stowa is the microbrand value leader to me! Their workmanship and quality is peerless in the $ range, I just wish their designs appealed to me more. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> GREAT WATCH with incredible build quality. I had one last year and flipped it but solely due to 24mm lug width. Stowa is the microbrand value leader to me! Their workmanship and quality is peerless in the $ range, I just wish their designs appealed to me more. Enjoy your watch!


This is that exact watch #145


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

imaCoolRobot said:


> This is that exact watch #145


Good to hear from you Sam! I forgot your WUS screenname, I follow your IG more.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Good to hear from you Sam! I forgot your WUS screenname, I follow your IG more.


I love the TO2 so much. I've worn it almost exclusively since except for when I switch out to my GShock or I feel my Nomos seems unloved. 








Because of this watch, I shall not buy another for a few years. 
Also, I spent my watch money on a nice laptop... yes I needed that huge PCIe drive.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

imaCoolRobot said:


> Lenovo is having a huge sale. I spent my 2019 watch budget on a specced out T480 ThinkPad.


I have one - great kit. Just be gentle opening the lid. Hinges ain't the best.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I have one - great kit. Just be gentle opening the lid. Hinges ain't the best.


The T series are supposed to have mil-spec build quality and a really super hinge.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

imaCoolRobot said:


> The T series are supposed to have mil-spec build quality and a really super hinge.


Well enjoy. And bottom right of screen there's an atomic accurate time ..... FREE!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

imaCoolRobot said:


> The T series are supposed to have mil-spec build quality and a really super hinge.


I've owned 5 different version of the T series, from the T430 through the T470 and they've all been rock solid from a build standpoint.

I've not experienced any hinge issues but may not be using them as hard as Rusty.

He must pound on them buying and selling all those watches. Slamming the cover down hard when he gets outbid could break a hinge, I suppose


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I've owned 5 different version of the T series, from the T430 through the T470 and they've all been rock solid from a build standpoint.
> 
> I've not experienced any hinge issues but may not be using them as hard as Rusty.
> 
> He must pound on them buying and selling all those watches. Slamming the cover down hard when he gets outbid could break a hinge, I suppose


Man may have a valid point 

Although....... I haven't gone through FIVE of them!


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Question for the US brothers......
> 
> If you were importing either a new or used watch into the USA of less than $600 value, would you pay any tax or duty?


I have been hit with duty on one of my two imported watches. I think it was from a $400 watch directly from Steinhart. A week or two after it arrived, the shipper sent the bill for the duty. They said they pay it to keep things moving and then bill the receiver. It wasn't expensive. No charge when I got a watch from Gnomon. It seems totally hit or miss.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

e dantes said:


> I have been hit with duty on one of my two imported watches. I think it was from a $400 watch directly from Steinhart. A week or two after it arrived, the shipper sent the bill for the duty. They said they pay it to keep things moving and then bill the receiver. It wasn't expensive. No charge when I got a watch from Gnomon. It seems totally hit or miss.


It's not hit or miss. Gnomon ships DHL, and Steinhart ships FedEx. The latter charges import expediter feeds.

Doc Savage


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It's not hit or miss. Gnomon ships DHL, and Steinhart ships FedEx. The latter charges import expediter feeds.
> 
> Doc Savage


Good to know! Thank you


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

e dantes said:


> Good to know! Thank you


No problem!

And I'm curious - is your forum name your own, or a nod to the classic actor?

Doc Savage


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Question for the US brothers......
> 
> If you were importing either a new or used watch into the USA of less than $600 value, would you pay any tax or duty?


Bought a Steinhart Ocean GMT for about $500 direct from Steinhart two months ago, paid no tax or duty at all.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick Update & Happy Thanksgiving to you all.
> 
> *Current Collection:*
> Seiko SLA017
> ...


Doesn't sound like you're pulling back Alex. Money wise it sounds like you're getting sucked in.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Doesn't sound like you're pulling back Alex. Money wise it sounds like you're getting sucked in.


That was my impression......


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> No problem!
> 
> And I'm curious - is your forum name your own, or a nod to the classic actor?
> 
> Doc Savage


The main character from The Count of Monte Cristo. Ever since I read it in high school (sometime last millennium) I have always liked the book. When I signed up to WUS a few years ago, it was the first thing that popped into my head. (Technically, the second thing. Someone already had the user name Dantes.)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Interesting thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/there-real-one-watch-people-4834789.html


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Meanwhile, in sunny Greece, cradle of Democracy, the third round of voting on the lottery prize-watch is tied between choices #2 and #4.

Which means we could have a final face-off round between those two. And then another vote on the color combo of the winning watch. And another vote on what to do with the extra $$ if the final choice is below our budget. Then a vote on the date and time of the meeting. And a vote on where to meet. 

Boy this Democracy thing sure is a pain.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Meanwhile, in sunny Greece, cradle of Democracy, the third round of voting on the lottery prize-watch is tied between choices #2 and #4.
> 
> Which means we could have a final face-off round between those two. And then another vote on the color combo of the winning watch. And another vote on what to do with the extra $$ if the final choice is below our budget. Then a vote on the date and time of the meeting. And a vote on where to meet.
> 
> Boy this Democracy thing sure is a pain.


Eternal vigilance, George 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I have to say I'm at a loss to why my MKII hasn't sold yet &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> I have to say I'm at a loss to why my MKII hasn't sold yet &#55357;&#56883;


I think November is a tough month to sell due to anticipation of black Friday and all the other deals. The MKII shouldn't suffer from this, but maybe people are looking for deals right now rather than specific watches. I dunno.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep, it is the discount season after all. Worst case, it might take until mid/late january for the sales markets to normalize.

(Also, tbh the MkII is a bloody expensive watch, innit).


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I have to say I'm at a loss to why my MKII hasn't sold yet ��


Regardless of how some may rave about it, you have a very small market for this type of watch brand and this is a pricey one at that. Assuming you priced it right, patience.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> I think November is a tough month to sell due to anticipation of black Friday and all the other deals. The MKII shouldn't suffer from this, but maybe people are looking for deals right now rather than specific watches. I dunno.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Good point, as I never bother with Black Friday it hadn't crossed my mind.....



X2-Elijah said:


> Yep, it is the discount season after all. Worst case, it might take until mid/late january for the sales markets to normalize.
> 
> (Also, tbh the MkII is a bloody expensive watch, innit).


Yep, it is expensive. But it's worth it..... b-)



PetWatch said:


> Regardless of how some may rave about it, you have a very small market for this type of watch brand and this is a pricey one at that. Assuming you priced it right, patience.


Again, something that actually has crossed my mind. But I was assuming that with the majority sold in the USA that selling one in the EU would be easier than it has been.

Just got to be patient.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Good point, as I never bother with Black Friday it hadn't crossed my mind.....
> 
> Yep, it is expensive. But it's worth it..... b-)
> 
> ...


They aren't that well known. It's a sign. Keep it!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

If it was worth it you wouldn't be selling it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> If it was worth it you wouldn't be selling it.


Just because I'm selling it doesn't mean it isn't worth it. I want to downsize my collection and do other things with the money.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Some confirmation of a previous topic discussed here regarding US import duties.

Stolen from another thread.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I have to say I'm at a loss to why my MKII hasn't sold yet ��


I like that watch a lot.
But, it's also very expensive for an homage.
People who can afford a Tudor but not the GMT,
who choose the MKII GMT homage over an original Black Bay, 
that's a very small market.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

When I sell a watch I always search to see what I can buy it for first. The market changes prices a lot day to day. When the lower priced ones are gone then you will have a chance.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Just because I'm selling it doesn't mean it isn't worth it. I want to downsize my collection and do other things with the money.


Might want to take a look at the settings on your eBay listing. I'm in the uk, and you're in the uk. Yet it shows postage as £41 and "services from outside the uk". I certainly would be put off by £41 postage given RMSD is only £12 fully insured to £2500...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I have to say I'm at a loss to why my MKII hasn't sold yet


There are only two reasons a watch hasn't sold
(1) you haven't waited long enough
Or (2) you have it priced too high.

a bunch of KWs have sold at USD 1600 from OPIC recently so it's a tough market out there.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I can guarantee a sale through eBay list it as an auction with free shipping and starting bid $100. If you are brave enough to do that you may enjoy a bidding war and get more than fair market value. Set it as a 10 day auction to give it the most time exposure.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Some confirmation of a previous topic discussed here regarding US import duties.
> 
> Stolen from another thread.
> View attachment 13662117


Something to be aware of in additions to those fee's, I had something shipped from Canada valued at about $1200. They shipped UPS instead of Canada Post to USPS where you don't incur some of these private co'.s outrages handling fee's, total came out to $90+ including import tax which was only around $30.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I can guarantee a sale through eBay list it as an auction with free shipping and starting bid $100. If you are brave enough to do that you may enjoy a bidding war and get more than fair market value. Set it as a 10 day auction to give it the most time exposure.


Or take a dump on it and have someone here pick it up and flip it for a profit to show how it's done.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Cough cough


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Black Friday. The only watch I have been thinking about buying is another one of these....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey Hornet - if you list your MK for $100 I will list my stop2go for $100 too.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet do a £100 “for Black Friday only” reduction. Bet one watcher will bite.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

You guys kill me.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I talked it over with the wife, and she's still set on getting me a watch for Christmas. She specified it needs to be one I will love and will wear regularly (I guess she wants to brand me in a way ). The only one on my radar is the Speedmaster Man on the Moon /Sapphire sandwich. I know I said I'd wait until 2019 for this, but 12/25 is only a few days early.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Hey Hornet - if you list your MK for $100 I will list my stop2go for $100 too.


Hornet did you sell it yet? What's taking so long? Dump it. NOT

My bid is $101 to each of you. Hope none of you outstanding members here outbid me.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I talked it over with the wife, and she's still set on getting me a watch for Christmas. *She specified it needs to be one I will love and will wear regularly* (I guess she wants to brand me in a way ). The only one on my radar is the Speedmaster Man on the Moon /Sapphire sandwich. I know I said I'd wait until 2019 for this, but 12/25 is only a few days early.
> 
> Doc Savage


Have you thought about this, sounds like a deal breaker to me. You know, WPAC'ers aren't known for regularly wearing one watch. I'd put a clause in that contract - stipulate a week, or two max. Will save you some trouble afterwards.

Why do you persist on wearing all those ugly watches instead of the beautiful watch I got you for Christmas?
Well honey, look what you signed here.
Ugly watches grow wings and start flying allover the place.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I talked it over with the wife, and she's still set on getting me a watch for Christmas. She specified it needs to be one I will love and will wear regularly (I guess she wants to brand me in a way ). The only one on my radar is the Speedmaster Man on the Moon /Sapphire sandwich. I know I said I'd wait until 2019 for this, but 12/25 is only a few days early.
> 
> Doc Savage


It is something to behold.









I could never trust anyone to service it.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This needs to be bashed, under $600 with BF pricing.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> This needs to be bashed, under $600 with BF pricing.
> 
> View attachment 13664225


A watch brand called Jenny? Oh come on. And what is all the incredibly small and impossible to read numbers on the bezel for? Doesn't matter as you'll never use as you can't read or remember how to use it........


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah my first thought was Jenny Craig weight loss


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> This needs to be bashed, under $600 with BF pricing.
> 
> View attachment 13664225


Ah the Jenny doxa. Classic watch, shame they messed it up totally on the reissue. It was 38.5mm originally I think. At 42 it wears like a hockey puck.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> A watch brand called Jenny? Oh come on. And what is all the incredibly small and impossible to read numbers on the bezel for? Doesn't matter as you'll never use as you can't read or remember how to use it........


Pronounced Yenny, like the Y in Yanni, apparently. Does have some history, although owned by Doxa at the moment, sorta unimportant to me.

Does anyone actually use the dive bezel regardless of the style/font? And don't tell me you time your boiling pasta with it.

I might be buying the deal as I had a VG blue dial with the Squale and it wasn't very versatile. The silver sunburst is nice too but the blue is the one to own, IMO.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ah the Jenny doxa. Classic watch, shame they messed it up totally on the reissue. It was 38.5mm originally I think. At 42 it wears like a hockey puck.


50mm LTL, thick caseback and the bracelet is another $100.

Dat blue tho...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> A watch brand called Jenny? Oh come on. And what is all the incredibly small and impossible to read numbers on the bezel for? Doesn't matter as you'll never use as you can't read or remember how to use it........


Jenny, Jenny, who can I turn to?

Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Jenny, Jenny, who can I turn to?
> 
> Doc Savage


867-5309iiiiiinnne


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Pronounced Yenny, like the Y in Yanni, apparently. Does have some history, although owned by Doxa at the moment, sorta unimportant to me.
> 
> Does anyone actually use the dive bezel regardless of the style/font? And don't tell me you time your boiling pasta with it.
> 
> I might be buying the deal as I had a VG blue dial with the Squale and it wasn't very versatile. The silver sunburst is nice too but the blue is the one to own, IMO.


Yes, I use dive bezels to time pasta. At least I can use them for that, buy the jenny and you'll never be able time anything......


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I've never seen a Doxa Jenny For under $800 secondhand (although I'm sure they exist?). They're pretty hard to find. $600 new seems impossible :O
<bashing FAILED>

Hi WPAC!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> This needs to be bashed, under $600 with BF pricing.
> 
> View attachment 13664225


It honestly looks like a slightly generic 80s also-ran. It's ugly enough to be retro, but does not have that 'spark' to rise above it's own aesthetic stuntedness.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I've never seen a Doxa Jenny For under $800 secondhand (although I'm sure they exist?). They're pretty hard to find. $600 new seems impossible :O
> <bashing FAILED>
> 
> Hi WPAC!


TJ! Where you been fella?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Does anyone actually use the dive bezel regardless of the style/font? And don't tell me you time your boiling pasta with it.


Always use them for coffee, and for baking/cooking timing. Genuinely useful, those bezels. That's why something with a gmt bezel, or depth-pressure-something bezel, is much more useless (in my experience) than a dive bezel.


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

nope


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> This needs to be bashed, under $600 with BF pricing.
> 
> View attachment 13664225


Is this supposed to replace your bright blue Squale, that I think you sold? Really? It's called mania, Deals thread Frenzy Mania. Step back from computers, close your eyes, relax, and you'll come back to your senses.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> TJ! Where you been fella?


Just working bro, and taking care of family. Nothing new horologically here. How are ya Hornet? Fam's well?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Just working bro, and taking care of family. Nothing new horologically here. How are ya Hornet? Fam's well?


I'm good TJ, family is all good usual minor ups and downs, but generally all is peachy. Yours all OK?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm good TJ, family is all good usual minor ups and downs, but generally all is peachy. Yours all OK?


I'm good as well Hornet, and I think all families are the same in the respect that each has their ups and downs. 
So onto the exit, eh? After you sell the MkII and Archimede, will you be leaving with any keepers aside from your Eterna?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

As a follow up to my last post...here is whst I will end 2018 with.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I'm good as well Hornet, and I think all families are the same in the respect that each has their ups and downs.
> So onto the exit, eh? After you sell the MkII and Archimede, will you be leaving with any keepers aside from your Eterna?


Oris 65.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

My withdrawal symptoms are reaching critical levels. I confess I am actively trying to buy a watch - but I can’t see ANYTHING I like. I refuse to be cured - I REFUSE DAMMIT!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Oris 65.......


Try selling the Oris and keep the MK list both which ever sells first keep the other.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Oris 65.......


Perfect!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> My withdrawal symptoms are reaching critical levels. I confess I am actively trying to buy a watch - but I can't see ANYTHING I like.


I was in the same boat. Now since my specs are so minimal eliminating watches with second hands and dates I thought I was safe....... BUT I found this 90% off. Less than the price of a 20mm nato and I don't have a brown nato....well I do now. two watch guy again.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> My withdrawal symptoms are reaching critical levels. I confess I am actively trying to buy a watch - but I can't see ANYTHING I like. I refuse to be cured - I REFUSE DAMMIT!


Rusty... You may be cured!!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Oris 65.......


That's interesting Hornet. We all know how much you like sub homage divers, black dials, and that you have gone through a fair number of them. As I recall this is one of, or the most unsub like diver you've had, yet it is the one that seems to stay.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I was in the same boat. Now since my specs are so minimal eliminating watches with second hands and dates I thought I was safe....... BUT I found this 90% off. Less than the price of a 20mm nato and I don't have a brown nato....well I do now. two watch guy again.
> 
> View attachment 13664689


Alright USC, you are absolved. How unfortunate that the strap you chose came with another F-ing watch to ruin your Nirvana. Please, do be more careful in the future. :roll:


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Rusty... You may be cured!!


No - say it ain't so. I'm buying a bloody cooker tomorrow out of the watch fund. What madness is this ...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> No - say it ain't so. I'm buying a bloody cooker tomorrow out of the watch fund. What madness is this ...


Well I bought a lawnmower, weed trimmer, hedge trimmer, and blower, all 80 volt cordless, can't wait for spring.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Alright USC, you are absolved. How unfortunate that the strap you chose came with another F-ing watch to ruin your Nirvana. Please, do be more careful in the future. :roll:


I guess it will be my beater day watch. Funny I almost posted how I could not find anything that interested me since the last week I have been looking around more than usual and thought I was done, safe, "cured" or at least had what I needed to stay a one watch guy. One thing I realized that helps to be a good flipper is a 90% off sale. In this case though I may just flip the brown 20mm nato as I perfer two piece straps. So with that I dissolve my absolution.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So after a few minutes in bed thinking........I got up and cancelled the order. I am relieved my Timex nirvana will continue uninterrupted by the intrusion of another watch. I hesitated prior to cancelling but was fortunate to come upon a negative review that helped me finish the job. So this year I made it through Black Friday with only one purchase of a Renata 321 aka SR616SW for the Timex to have on hand when the existing cell becomes exhausted.

So the press I bought for the EVO may get some use after all.

















One watch guy - survives black Friday.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So.. I could use some advice from y'all. Got these as a result of some trades (to clear out some other things). One of these has to go. Idk which one. I feel like in terms of legibility and dial aesthetic, Evant (left) takes the cake, and case-wise, the nautilus (right) is a neater (and smaller/thinner) design.

Which one should I flip? (and, if you're inclined to be cynical - by all means go for it - which one should be flipped *first*?)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> So.. I could use some advice from y'all. Got these as a result of some trades (to clear out some other things). One of these has to go. Idk which one. I feel like in terms of legibility and dial aesthetic, Evant (left) takes the cake, and case-wise, the nautilus (right) is a neater (and smaller/thinner) design.
> 
> Which one should I flip? (and, if you're inclined to be cynical - by all means go for it - which one should be flipped *first*?)
> 
> View attachment 13665225


The Evant looks better, so keep that.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> So.. I could use some advice from y'all. Got these as a result of some trades (to clear out some other things). One of these has to go. Idk which one. I feel like in terms of legibility and dial aesthetic, Evant (left) takes the cake, and case-wise, the nautilus (right) is a neater (and smaller/thinner) design.
> 
> Which one should I flip? (and, if you're inclined to be cynical - by all means go for it - which one should be flipped *first*?)
> 
> View attachment 13665225


Not difficult - the evant looks and feels like a toy. Had one - it didn't last the week. Get rid of that. You'll never wear it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> The Evant looks better, so keep that.....


Hope your mkII sells soon. You need the cash for laser eye surgery man. The evant looks like trash.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not difficult - the evant looks and feels like a toy. Had one - it didn't last the week. Get rid of that. You'll never wear it.


Was it really that bad Rusty? Not doubting you, just curious as they seem quite popular.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Was it really that bad Rusty? Not doubting you, just curious as they seem quite popular.......


Nah they sell in a flurry then no one keeps them. The bezel is silly narrow and the whole thing just feels like a made in Taiwan special from alibaba. Finish on the dial poor also. Prob the worst finish on microbrand ive owned


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hope your mkII sells soon. You need the cash for laser eye surgery man. The evant looks like trash.


Get yourself booked in Rusty, you actually bought one. I wouldn't have.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Get yourself booked in Rusty, you actually bought one. I wouldn't have.......



Of course you didn't - because it's fugly.

All made buying mistakes - that's why it didn't last the week. Only bought it in massdrop cos was 70% off. Bit like usc 
Ofc this was 2 yrs ago. Before I saw the light.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> No - say it ain't so. I'm buying a bloody cooker tomorrow out of the watch fund. What madness is this ...


More details needed. Is it a steam cooker? how many ATM of pressure can it stand? Is the glass plexy or synthetic?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> So.. I could use some advice from y'all. Got these as a result of some trades (to clear out some other things). One of these has to go. Idk which one. I feel like in terms of legibility and dial aesthetic, Evant (left) takes the cake, and case-wise, the nautilus (right) is a neater (and smaller/thinner) design.
> 
> Which one should I flip? (and, if you're inclined to be cynical - by all means go for it - which one should be flipped *first*?)


One on the left is too large for your wrist and the one on the right too small. I'll take curtain 'C' for 'Clearance sale'.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> More details needed. Is it a steam cooker? how many ATM of pressure can it stand? Is the glass plexy or synthetic?


It's a range cooker - 6 rings in hob and dual fuel oven. I feel faint .....


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> One on the left is too large for your wrist and the one on the right too small. I'll take curtain 'C' for 'Clearance sale'.


Agree the Evant is too large. Would look silly on your wrist. I also don't like its aesthetics much.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> So.. I could use some advice from y'all. Got these as a result of some trades (to clear out some other things). One of these has to go. Idk which one. I feel like in terms of legibility and dial aesthetic, Evant (left) takes the cake, and case-wise, the nautilus (right) is a neater (and smaller/thinner) design.
> 
> Which one should I flip? (and, if you're inclined to be cynical - by all means go for it - which one should be flipped *first*?)
> 
> View attachment 13665225


whichever you can sell first sell. That is sell them both at the same time and the one that sells first sells first and what are you flipping to?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

usclassic said:


> whichever you can sell first sell. That is sell them both at the same time and the one that sells first sells first and what are you flipping to?


I did that type of thing approx. 2 years ago, listing a nomos club and a stowa antea simultaneously. Upon reflection, I don't want to let first-comer buyers decide off the bat. Better to hear people out and consider the arguments proposed.

Not flipping it "to" anything (well.. except for money). Cutting down from two bronzers to one.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> So.. I could use some advice from y'all. Got these as a result of some trades (to clear out some other things). One of these has to go. Idk which one. I feel like in terms of legibility and dial aesthetic, Evant (left) takes the cake, and case-wise, the nautilus (right) is a neater (and smaller/thinner) design.
> 
> Which one should I flip? (and, if you're inclined to be cynical - by all means go for it - which one should be flipped *first*?)


Hi Elijah, I'm fond of the Evant. I think it's a really attractive watch, and would choose that over the other.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> I did that type of thing approx. 2 years ago, listing a nomos club and a stowa antea simultaneously. Upon reflection, I don't want to let first-comer buyers decide off the bat. Better to hear people out and consider the arguments proposed.
> 
> Not flipping it "to" anything (well.. except for money). Cutting down from two bronzers to one.


Could do with a better side by side shot of the two of them......

......do you agree with Rusty's appraisal of the Evant?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> ......do you agree with Rusty's appraisal of the Evant?


Not entirely, no. It's about on par with stuff from zelos etc.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> So.. I could use some advice from y'all. Got these as a result of some trades (to clear out some other things). One of these has to go. Idk which one. I feel like in terms of legibility and dial aesthetic, Evant (left) takes the cake, and case-wise, the nautilus (right) is a neater (and smaller/thinner) design.
> 
> Which one should I flip? (and, if you're inclined to be cynical - by all means go for it - which one should be flipped *first*?)
> 
> View attachment 13665225


Evant looks like a cross between a good looking dress and sports watch that came out looking like neither, came out fugly from both ends and it's domed crystal makes it worst. The Nautilus looks good except for those Olympic size platforms lugs sticking out, keep or dump. Better yet take the cynical route and put them both up on the chopping block. Keep the Nautilus if you are alright with those lugs or the other sells first.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> I did that type of thing approx. 2 years ago, listing a nomos club and a stowa antea simultaneously. Upon reflection, I don't want to let first-comer buyers decide off the bat. Better to hear people out and consider the arguments proposed.
> 
> Not flipping it "to" anything (well.. except for money). Cutting down from two bronzers to one.


I don't see much difference between having us decide with compelling reasons - I could make a case for either - or letting the market decide. Really you decide for yourself you liked them both enough to purchase - so which one did you buy first, keep that.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So here are two bronze watches which one would you pick.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

What about these bronzies


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What about these bronzies
> 
> View attachment 13666057
> 
> ...


er USC? Whatcha doing? Randomly out of the blue you are posting pics of nice bronze watches? Are you TRYING to make people fall off the wagon? Wrong thread for that kind of question methinks.....unless you decided to buy a £2400 watch to replace your £24 one and want a bash.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> er USC? Whatcha doing? Randomly out of the blue you are posting pics of nice bronze watches? Are you TRYING to make people fall off the wagon? Wrong thread for that kind of question methinks.....unless you decided to buy a £2400 watch to replace your £24 one and want a bash.


No just making a point about how we pick watches. Sorry about the Tudor bronze but stay strong. I would probably take the Zenith if I had to.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> No just making a point about how we pick watches. Sorry about the Tudor bronze but stay strong.


Not sure what the point is USC? Didn't X2-Elijah get the two watches as trades? e.g. he didn't specifically choose to but them.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> No just making a point about how we pick watches. Sorry about the Tudor bronze but stay strong. I would probably take the Zenith if I had to.


Nah I'm good I don't fancy the Tudor bronze. Or any bronze actually - although I do have an old logo steinhart hulk dial I was considering installing on a steinhart green bronze ...... would be the first mod I'd ever done.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hm. I'd maybe consider the tudor bronze, none of the other ones from that spread. But the tudor vs. zenith juxtaposition did help me make up my mind, in terms of the overall aesthetic. Gonna sell off the Evant.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Not sure what the point is USC? Didn't X2-Elijah get the two watches as trades? e.g. he didn't specifically choose to but them.......


yes but he is trying to choose one now isn't he?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hm. I'd maybe consider the tudor bronze, none of the other ones from that spread. But the tudor vs. zenith juxtaposition did help me make up my mind, in terms of the overall aesthetic. Gonna sell off the Evant.


And throwing the blue in for good measure (courtesy of Fratello, I'm not affiliated)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

and it helped him decide!!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I have Black Friday confession to make. Sorry I didn't post it for pre-purchase bash like jcombs1, hope he did better than me. I had been contemplating this one for a while, one of a few, many, zillions, depends on the day, and decided this was the right time at the right price in case it didn't pan out, shall see. Will post when it arrives.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Tbh as long as tudor keeps using aluminum inserts, they'll never be up for any serious consideration from my side. I've read too many reports on forums/blogs showing thoroughly pitted (corroded) inserts on tudor bronze blackbays. Bronze + aluminum is not a smart combination (on any watch).


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> I have Black Friday confession to make. Sorry I didn't post it for pre-purchase bash like jcombs1, hope he did better than me. I had been contemplating this one for a while, one of a few, many, zillions, depends on the day, and decided this was the right time at the right price in case it didn't pan out, shall see. Will post when it arrives.


post what??


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

PetWatch I've done the same, after a 2-year abstinence. I've been slinking around here feeling guilty :/


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> post what??


Will show what I bought. Those on here who frequent the Deals thread may be able to figure it out.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I have Black Friday confession to make. Sorry I didn't post it for pre-purchase bash like jcombs1, hope he did better than me. I had been contemplating this one for a while, one of a few, many, zillions, depends on the day, and decided this was the right time at the right price in case it didn't pan out, shall see. Will post when it arrives.


No no no no. By rights you've fessed up and must post s pic for customary pre arrival bash. Let's be having it


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> PetWatch I've done the same, after a 2-year abstinence. I've been slinking around here feeling guilty :/


No need for you to feel like that TJ, you are a role model around here. Appreciate you chiming in once in a while to show what is possible.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> No no no no. By rights you've fessed up and must post s pic for customary pre arrival bash. Let's be having it


Patience, I'm up for a good bash anytime, too late for pre.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Patience, I'm up for a good bash anytime, too late for pre.


Post up a picture of it PW, even one from the Web. It needs bashing before it arrives. Don't give me any of those excuses either get to it son.......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Antsy aren't we? Alright gents, knock yourselves out. Make it a good one.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Antsy aren't we? Alright gents, knock yourselves out. Make it a good one.
> 
> View attachment 13666687


At the price you got it for, it was a no brainer. Even for someone practicing abstinence. You can always sell it for a profit, but those zodiac prices were unreal. 
As for bashing, date window is both terribly placed and shaped. And not even color matched. 
Sorry, I am no good at this thread, I am just hoping to gain some insight as to how you all do it.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dafuq?

Hands - horrible
Crown - horrible
Date window position - horrible
Jetomatic / automatic combo name - horrible

srsly what did you like here? that's the equivalent of thinking about finding true love and ending up with a crack wh_r_ at a roadside.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Antsy aren't we? Alright gents, knock yourselves out. Make it a good one.
> 
> View attachment 13666687


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Patience, I'm up for a good bash anytime, too late for pre.


You're kind to say that PetWatch. You're a role model too, and a great guy.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Will show what I bought. Those on here who frequent the Deals thread may be able to figure it out.


Note again to self........DO NOT VISIT DEALS THREAD................perilous to abstinence...............step away............step away.............bad Petwatch bad petwatch


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> Hands - horrible
> Crown - horrible
> ...


Who said I was looking for true love at the side of the road. I'll tell you why I like when I get it.



usclassic said:


> Note again to self........DO NOT VISIT DEALS THREAD................perilous to abstinence...............step away............step away.............bad Petwatch bad petwatch


Not possible, someone has to make a sacrifice and put WPAC through the ultimate test. I'm taking it for you guys. I can report back that while WPAC may not lead us into perfect abstinence it certainly does greatly help in controlling the urge to make a purchase.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I made it through BF without a watch purchase, I came very close with the Jenny Caribbean in Blue but in the end it was too much like my blue Squale.

If eBay offers a 20% discount coupon in the next few weeks I may succumb to temptation, as I have a few I’m watching, but so far so good.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I love the deals thread. It’s the place where I learned to buy bargains and about value, it was instrumental in my watch “journey”.

I don’t contribute as much as I once did but I read every post and will add a few bargains when I find them. I think it’s one of the most valuable threads on the forum, so much can be learned there if you just pay attention.

It can be tough place to hang out if you’re having a problem trying to slow down and cut back but I’m in a pretty good spot.

You guys keep me honest when I get antsy but that’s not very often anymore.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Well all this MADE me buy another watch. So thanks a lot.



Nah forget that I have no one to blame but myself

two watch guy


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Patience, I'm up for a good bash anytime, too late for pre.


Pre arrival I said


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Well all this MADE me buy another watch. So thanks a lot.
> 
> Nah forget that I have no one to blame but myself
> 
> two watch guy


USC I am going to blame my purchase for this one on you. :-d You have your own Deals thread right here within WPAC. I am not complaining.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Pre arrival I said


Missed that. Let it rip.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

PetWatch said:


> Antsy aren't we? Alright gents, knock yourselves out. Make it a good one.
> 
> View attachment 13666687


Ah, that one. 
Yeah, that's one of the really really tempting deals this year. I'd a little bit hesitant about the thickness - 14mm seems a bit unnecessary - but for that price, it's a cracking good watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Why are hands and indices different colour - look like service hands...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> USC I am going to blame my purchase for this one on you. :-d You have your own Deals thread right here within WPAC. I am not complaining.


You are welcome - but I do not deserve so much credit for YOUR purchase. Mine however..........i tried to cancel but it was to late so I've got an incoming new watch......I am not complaining...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Picked up this little fellow, after hunting it for some time. Its probably too small and I'll just end up reviewing and selling it, but really looking forward to receiving it.

Feel free to bash it ofc


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

WPAC is going to the dogs.......


PW the stalwart of abstinence advice has flipped to be a "do as I say, not as I do" hypocrite buying clearance crap......


George is still buying obscure Jap sh*t...... 


USC is buying one watch after another, which always is the "one"....... 


......but at least Rusty is (thankfully) a changed man, now the model of watch purchasing restraint.


As you were gentlemen b-)




......cue the outcry from the wounded parties.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Picked up this little fellow, after hunting it for some time. Its probably too small and I'll just end up reviewing and selling it, but really looking forward to receiving it.
> 
> Feel free to bash it ofc
> 
> View attachment 13668795


Nice catch, that's a rare one. But I'm tired of GMT hands sticking out like a sore thumb. Interesting how the date window really stands out even though they tried to hide it as hr marker. Not sure if I like it or not, may just take some getting used too. Anyhow, don't want to burst your bubble but Alpinists were meant to be GREEN with GOLD hr. markers. Yeah that's right! That's the one Seiko got right, and maybe it's cream brother. Should be a good flip.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> WPAC is going to the dogs.......
> 
> PW the stalwart of abstinence advice has flipped to be a "do as I say, not as I do" hypocrite buying clearance crap......
> 
> ...


That's because Rusty found a new hobby, he's now flipping stove's or ovens, or something like that.

And always remember, "Do as I say not as I do".


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I stopped looking at the deals thread 3 years ago. They don’t have vintage Rolexes there.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

I broke down and ordered a new watch. Two sold this year and I hope to sell a couple more.

I have avoided deal threads. Mostly I read WPAC and the MKII forum. Someone on WPAC mentioned the Christopher Ward Trident GMT C65. I checked it out and next thing I knew I was ordering it. I might have a problem.

Post-ordering, pre-arrival bashing is now open.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> That's because Rusty found a new hobby, he's now flipping stove's or ovens, or something like that.
> 
> And always remember, "Do as I say not as I do".


I never do anything that you say PW....... :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

e dantes said:


> I broke down and ordered a new watch. Two sold this year and I hope to sell a couple more.
> 
> I have avoided deal threads. Mostly I read WPAC and the MKII forum. Someone on WPAC mentioned the Christopher Ward Trident GMT C65. I checked it out and next thing I knew I was ordering it. I might have a problem.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, bad dantes.........

Prime example of how you've got to be careful, even within the caring (b-) environment of WPAC. Dr Hornet prescribes a total ban on searching for watches and a minimum of 1 month waiting time between having the desire to purchase and actually purchasing, to see if this helps.

Anyway, let's bash the Christopher Ward c65 gmt.....

Logo, well that's just too easy isn't it. Can't quite make your mind up CW? No? Put both the logo and the name on and use a really boring font.

The design strongly reminds me of the Oris 65 and they do seemed to be copying the name a tad. It just all smacks of CW getting on the retro bandwagon far too late. And not having any original 60's designs of their own they mash something up that kinda looks good at first glance, but when you look at it for any reasonable length of time it starts to fall apart......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> WPAC is going to the dogs.......
> 
> PW the stalwart of abstinence advice has flipped to be a "do as I say, not as I do" hypocrite buying clearance crap......
> 
> ...


Well I did buy the zenith ofc. No sainthood required just yet


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

e dantes said:


> I broke down and ordered a new watch. Two sold this year and I hope to sell a couple more.
> 
> I have avoided deal threads. Mostly I read WPAC and the MKII forum. Someone on WPAC mentioned the Christopher Ward Trident GMT C65. I checked it out and next thing I knew I was ordering it. I might have a problem.
> 
> ...


I quite like it - the gmt hand does seem disproportionately large though. Overpowered the dial a bit.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well I did buy the zenith ofc. No sainthood required just yet


I cancel the halo I'd ordered for you then.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Nice catch, that's a rare one. But I'm tired of GMT hands sticking out like a sore thumb. Interesting how the date window really stands out even though they tried to hide it as hr marker. Not sure if I like it or not, may just take some getting used too. Anyhow, don't want to burst your bubble but Alpinists were meant to be GREEN with GOLD hr. markers. Yeah that's right! That's the one Seiko got right, and maybe it's cream brother. Should be a good flip.


I really, really dislike the green Alpinist. I've lusted for the limited SSASS edition but that train has left the station, last one I saw sold for ~2.5k.

Year is drawing to an end and I've got ten watches in the rotation, incl. a couple that are slated for sale and this Alpinist. So I'll call it a win. Looking forward to WPAC 2019 and some consolidation.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I really, really dislike the green Alpinist. I've lusted for the limited SSASS edition but that train has left the station, last one I saw sold for ~2.5k.
> 
> Year is drawing to an end and I've got ten watches in the rotation, incl. a couple that are slated for sale and this Alpinist. So I'll call it a win. Looking forward to WPAC 2019 and some consolidation.


Interesting re 2019. I guess it's time to start making plans. I think I still will make a purchase in 2019 but haven't decided what yet. I've already gone from 30 + purchases a year to under 5 so I think I can do 2019 easily. I do have a purchase incoming at some point in early 2019 which is a forum Ltd edition steinhart gmt, so maybe that will suffice.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The only plan wrt 2019 I have decided on so far is that around the 2019 Black Friday weekend, it'll be necessary to stay off WUS. Y'all's overpurchasing surge over past few days is a big enough warning sign.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

e dantes said:


> I broke down and ordered a new watch. Two sold this year and I hope to sell a couple more.
> 
> I have avoided deal threads. Mostly I read WPAC and the MKII forum. Someone on WPAC mentioned the Christopher Ward Trident GMT C65. I checked it out and next thing I knew I was ordering it. I might have a problem.
> 
> ...


I am a regular on the CW forum.
The case design on this watch is amazing.
However, I could not buy it because it looks incongruous - that large orange GMT hand looks strange and is painted black unlike the other hands which are steel. The shade of lume between the GMT and dial markers is also different. Also that logo at 9 and gap at 12 makes me sad. Compare this to the Key West (and this is cheaper and more original in design even though both are influenced) - everything on the Key West dial comes together beautifully and consistently.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am proud to say I did not buy any thing (watches or otherwise) this Black Friday / cyber Monday. I used all my money on a vacation to Hawaii at the end of the year. I would like to get a Fuji X100F though gadget wise.


----------



## rjprusak (May 7, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I am a regular on the CW forum.
> The case design on this watch is amazing.
> However, I could not buy it because it looks incongruous - that large orange GMT hand looks strange and is painted black unlike the other hands which are steel. The shade of lume between the GMT and dial markers is also different. Also that logo at 9 and gap at 12 makes me sad. Compare this to the Key West (and this is cheaper and more original in design even though both are influenced) - everything on the Key West dial comes together beautifully and consistently.


I love the MKII Key West. Glad they did not add a cyclops window to the date appeture.


----------



## rjprusak (May 7, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I am a regular on the CW forum.
> The case design on this watch is amazing.
> However, I could not buy it because it looks incongruous - that large orange GMT hand looks strange and is painted black unlike the other hands which are steel. The shade of lume between the GMT and dial markers is also different. Also that logo at 9 and gap at 12 makes me sad. Compare this to the Key West (and this is cheaper and more original in design even though both are influenced) - everything on the Key West dial comes together beautifully and consistently.


I love the MKII Key West. Glad they did not add a cyclops window to the date appeture.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I am proud to say I did not buy any thing (watches or otherwise) this Black Friday / cyber Monday. I used all my money on a vacation to Hawaii at the end of the year. I would like to get a Fuji X100F though gadget wise.


Nothing watch related purchased here either, did get a deal on a new bike for our daughter.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Nothing watch related purchased here either, did get a deal on a new bike for our daughter.......


You still contemplating an old motorbike purchase?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> WPAC is going to the dogs.......
> 
> PW the stalwart of abstinence advice has flipped to be a "do as I say, not as I do" hypocrite buying clearance crap......
> 
> ...


I have sold a few.

Does it count?

Btw I just wear this all the time


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

rjprusak said:


> I love the MKII Key West. Glad they did not add a cyclops window to the date appeture.


I am not a fan of the cyclops myself


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You still contemplating an old motorbike purchase?


Not an old one. Got several under consideration, but it won't be until next year at the earliest that I get it. Might even be the year after. Next will be getting some test rides.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I have sold a few.
> 
> Does it count?
> 
> Btw I just wear this all the time


An upside down day date - how quaint


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> An upside down day date - how quaint


It's Japanese. It makes sense


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I have sold a few.
> 
> Does it count?
> 
> Btw I just wear this all the time


What happened to your Invicta?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Somewhere at home.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok so the bracelet arrived today for the stop2go and accepts quick change pins so I put some on.

















Left the plastic on the bracelet. So Horn are you up for the $100 eBay challenge? My 10 day listing is already drafted and ready to go live. If I can wait till Fri that will run it over two weekends.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Ok so the bracelet arrived today for the stop2go and accepts quick change pins so I put some on.
> 
> View attachment 13672231
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you're still asking USC. I think you'll be unsurprised if I don't participate......

How do you like the gaps with the straight ended bracelet? Would drive me insane that.......


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

e dantes said:


> I broke down and ordered a new watch. Two sold this year and I hope to sell a couple more.
> 
> I have avoided deal threads. Mostly I read WPAC and the MKII forum. Someone on WPAC mentioned the Christopher Ward Trident GMT C65. I checked it out and next thing I knew I was ordering it. I might have a problem.
> 
> ...


So you come to WPAC for deals. Nice. We got it all right here.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I never do anything that you say PW....... :-d


It shows. :-d


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm surprised you're still asking USC. I think you'll be unsurprised if I don't participate......
> 
> Well I would say you could start yours at $1000.
> 
> How do you like the gaps with the straight ended bracelet? Would drive me insane that.......


Assuming you are not already....

I am going to list it tonight anyway for the fun of it.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I really, really dislike the green Alpinist. I've lusted for the limited SSASS edition but that train has left the station, last one I saw sold for ~2.5k.
> 
> Year is drawing to an end and I've got ten watches in the rotation, incl. a couple that are slated for sale and this Alpinist. So I'll call it a win. Looking forward to WPAC 2019 and some consolidation.


I'm aware how much some of you like or dis the green and gold Alpinist, that's why I threw it in there (without tone and gestures in this medium it doesn't translate). :-d

Good for you to be where you want to be. About 2019, that will be the 3rd year for WPAC, so how many years do you suppose it will take us regular, apparently irredeemable one's here, to abstain from purchases for a year? Will WPAC beat us or will we beat WPAC into submission? That is the question.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> So you come to WPAC for deals. Nice. We got it all right here.


I come here to avoid looking at deals. I have mostly avoided looking at new watches. But I am always interested in looking at GMTs. I just don't go searching anymore. Luckily I am rather picky and reject most GMTs quickly. Still, Ard would not be happy with me.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

e dantes said:


> I come here to avoid looking at deals. I have mostly avoided looking at new watches. But I am always interested in looking at GMTs. I just don't go searching anymore. Luckily I am rather picky and reject most GMTs quickly. Still, Ard would not be happy with me.


Guess what I had on today - . Still looking after it well


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I am a regular on the CW forum.
> The case design on this watch is amazing.
> However, I could not buy it because it looks incongruous - that large orange GMT hand looks strange and is painted black unlike the other hands which are steel. The shade of lume between the GMT and dial markers is also different. Also that logo at 9 and gap at 12 makes me sad. Compare this to the Key West (and this is cheaper and more original in design even though both are influenced) - everything on the Key West dial comes together beautifully and consistently.


The Key West is difficult to beat. I don't expect to find another watch with the same level of detail and quality control.

I think I am one of the few with my preference of the new logo over the previous. I appreciate your bashing! I plan to spend my time deciding if I will bond with it before wearing it out into the real world. As usual, I wish there was a store nearby to see this in the flesh before I purchased. Of course, Vermont is not actually near anything.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Guess what I had on today - . Still looking after it well


Looking good!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

e dantes said:


> The Key West is difficult to beat. I don't expect to find another watch with the same level of detail and quality control.
> 
> I think I am one of the few with my preference of the new logo over the previous. I appreciate your bashing! I plan to spend my time deciding if I will bond with it before wearing it out into the real world. As usual, I wish there was a store nearby to see this in the flesh before I purchased. Of course, Vermont is not actually near anything.


Well, with CW, you have no frills 60 day return policy if you do not like it. I just love the case and bracelet and price point on this watch but I have still not grown to like the new logo.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Well, with CW, you have no frills 60 day return policy if you do not like it. I just love the case and bracelet and price point on this watch but I have still not grown to like the new logo.


Double post - Just say no to more buying


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Well, with CW, you have no frills 60 day return policy if you do not like it. I just love the case and bracelet and price point on this watch but I have still not grown to like the new logo.


The return policy made it worth trying. The bracelet's tool-free micro-adjustable clasp is something I am looking forward to trying out. I don't know why more brands don't use them. The lack of micro-adjustable clasps makes it easier for me to avoid (or limit) buying new watches.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

WPAC is cordially invited to a Cyber Monday Pre-Arrival Bashing Party. No need to RSVP, have at it.

No way I can abstain for a year, but I have been patiently waiting for over a year to buy this watch at the price I set for myself, if it ever happened. Lighting struck! This has to count for something, right?

New rule proposal: Those who abstain from making a purchase over a year for a particular model get a free pass, get out of bashing card, purchase doesn't count. How about it?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

e dantes said:


> Of course, Vermont is not actually near anything.


Vermont is close to the only Christopher Ward showroom outside their HQ, located in Nashua, NH.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> So you come to WPAC for deals. Nice. We got it all right here.


Yeah, whilst he should have been following your example by reading the dedicated deals thread......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> WPAC is cordially invited to a Cyber Monday Pre-Arrival Bashing Party. No need to RSVP, have at it.
> 
> No way I can abstain for a year, but I have been patiently waiting for over a year to buy this watch at the price I set for myself, if it ever happened. Lighting struck! This has to count for something, right?
> 
> ...


Rules are clearly laid out in the first post PW, there will be no additions or changes. And the Citizen diver is boring, it's a Seiko wanna be, with a poorly shaped case and did they make the hands that fat on purpose? Ffs.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> How do you like the gaps with the straight ended bracelet? Would drive me insane that.......


The gaps don't bother me on this model. I thought the angled links match the shape of the lugs and it would sell better than on the red leather strap. Already got bid so it is sold. Now the fun of watching it get bid up, or not.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I'm aware how much some of you like or dis the green and gold Alpinist, that's why I threw it in there (without tone and gestures in this medium it doesn't translate). :-d
> 
> Good for you to be where you want to be. About 2019, that will be the 3rd year for WPAC, so how many years do you suppose it will take us regular, apparently irredeemable one's here, to abstain from purchases for a year? Will WPAC beat us or will we beat WPAC into submission? That is the question.


It's a good question but I can't really answer it. The 'no purchases' rule isn't something I aimed for TBH. Been buying watches ever since I had money in my pocket. Just wanted to regain control and be able to plan ahead.

Subscribed to WPAC 2017 with ~24 watches in the rotation. Started WPAC 2018 with 11 watches of about equal total value to those of previous year. Since then numbers haven't dropped that much this year but value has, so I'm happy.

If the timing is right during 2019 I could sell 3 - 5 watches, get just one and settle for a collection of 5 or 6 watches with a rotation slot. It's a plan. But this will still leave me with way too much money in watches that what I'd like. That's a problem I can't seem to be able to resolve. I'm happy that I can fund my purchases from trading but still... :think:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> WPAC is cordially invited to a Cyber Monday Pre-Arrival Bashing Party. No need to RSVP, have at it.
> 
> No way I can abstain for a year, but I have been patiently waiting for over a year to buy this watch at the price I set for myself, if it ever happened. Lighting struck! This has to count for something, right?
> 
> ...


Its a very solid watch PW, a couple of friends got one and are thoroughly enjoying it...

..but, its a beater watch for a one watch guy. You're not. If you can just have one expensive piece and this one for fun then go for it. Its too _perfect_ in its role for someone who's into buying watches.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok, so I'm officially a one watch guy now. All sold apart from the Oris 65. OK, it's two watches if we count my grandfathers Eterna, but I don't as I never wear it.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, so I'm officially a one watch guy now. All sold apart from the Oris 65. OK, it's two watches if we count my grandfathers Eterna, but I don't as I never wear it.


Congrats!

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Revisiting my watch list and apparently I have violated rule no. 4 twice.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> It's a good question but I can't really answer it. The 'no purchases' rule isn't something I aimed for TBH. Been buying watches ever since I had money in my pocket. Just wanted to regain control and be able to plan ahead.
> 
> Subscribed to WPAC 2017 with ~24 watches in the rotation. Started WPAC 2018 with 11 watches of about equal total value to those of previous year. Since then numbers haven't dropped that much this year but value has, so I'm happy.
> 
> If the timing is right during 2019 I could sell 3 - 5 watches, get just one and settle for a collection of 5 or 6 watches with a rotation slot. It's a plan. But this will still leave me with way too much money in watches that what I'd like. That's a problem I can't seem to be able to resolve. I'm happy that I can fund my purchases from trading but still... :think:


Question is can you live with a rotation of 5 cheaper watches? If so there is your plan. Either average price of each or total number of watches has to give.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, so I'm officially a one watch guy now. All sold apart from the Oris 65. OK, it's two watches if we count my grandfathers Eterna, but I don't as I never wear it.


Listen usc we heard it before "one watch guy yadda yadda...."

Oh wait it's Hornet . Well done then! . In usc inspired tradition we should now open a book - when will Hornet buy another watch. I reckon January . Glad you shifted the mkII eventually - 

Still loving this btw


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Vermont is close to the only Christopher Ward showroom outside their HQ, located in Nashua, NH.


I hadn't realized that existed! I thought all of the showroom references on their forum were about Maidenhead. Last week I was close enough I could have talked Mrs. E Dantes into a small side trip. That is a sign I did not do enough research.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> WPAC is cordially invited to a Cyber Monday Pre-Arrival Bashing Party. No need to RSVP, have at it.
> 
> No way I can abstain for a year, but I have been patiently waiting for over a year to buy this watch at the price I set for myself, if it ever happened. Lighting struck! This has to count for something, right?
> 
> ...


That Citizen is rather large, at least for my 6 3/4" wrist. Also, with the flat bezel, it looks taller than really it is to me. Those two together make it a bit like a hockey puck (or Seiko dive watch). Lastly, looking at the sweeping (or multiple clicks per second) second hand helps me relax throughout the day. It doesn't necessarily make sense, but such is life. Quartz ticking does not help me reach my Zen.

If the zombie apocalypse ever comes however, an Eco-Drive does seem like a good, maintenance-free, way to go. I have a different Eco-Drive that I do not wear very often. But it is on the window sill keeping its charge full in case society collapses.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

e dantes said:


> I hadn't realized that existed! I thought all of the showroom references on their forum were about Maidenhead. Last week I was close enough I could have talked Mrs. E Dantes into a small side trip. That is a sign I did not do enough research.


It is by appointment only and I believe it is run by Kip McEwen who is a big CW collector himself. Do check it out sometime.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Question is can you live with a rotation of 5 cheaper watches? If so there is your plan. Either average price of each or total number of watches has to give.


Short answer is no I can't.

Cheapest watch I own atm is a Blumo and the weight is bothering me, I'm just waiting for the right time to sell it. The watch that cost me the least amount of money is a vintage Citizen that would sell for 500$+ tomorrow. I'm spoiled silly by buying exceptionally well built watches at bargain prices. That Citizen PW got is a fine watch but it would feel like a major downgrade from the divers I own now.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok, so I'm officially a one watch guy now. All sold apart from the Oris 65. OK, it's two watches if we count my grandfathers Eterna, but I don't as I never wear it.


The Eterna is a watch and it is your watch with history so it must be counted and not forgotten. In fact now you should start wearing it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The Eterna is a watch and it is your watch with history so it must be counted and not forgotten. In fact now you should start wearing it.


This ^


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> ...so how many years do you suppose it will take us regular, apparently irredeemable one's here, to abstain from purchases for a year? Will WPAC beat us or will we beat WPAC into submission? That is the question.


One day at a time. That's all we can do. Slip up, and we start the "days sober" counting again. We just keep trying...

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The Eterna is a watch and it is your watch with history so it must be counted and not forgotten. In fact now you should start wearing it.


It's like a Patek Philippe, I'm not actually owning it. I'm merely look after it for the next generation.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> It's like a Patek Philippe, I'm not actually owning it. I'm merely look after it for the next generation.


The next generation will appreciate it more if dad actually wore it and they see it on your wrist and you talk to them about it. Wear it.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> It's like a Patek Philippe, I'm not actually owning it. I'm merely look after it for the next generation.


dp


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The next generation will appreciate it more if dad actually wore it and they see it on your wrist and you talk to them about it. Wear it.


Whereas your next generation have given up even trying to keep up with your watch flipping.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> One day at a time. That's all we can do. Slip up, and we start the "days sober" counting again. We just keep trying...
> 
> Doc Savage


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Make that *3* days now.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Whereas your next generation have given up even trying to keep up with your watch flipping.......


Well my son wears his apple watch to stay connected. But remember.... I have already given him an automatic Bagelsport diver, a Bertucci titanium field, and most recently the beautiful white face Seiko Big Date Chrono. Finally of course I will leave him the Timex metropolitan that I will be wearing to the grave.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your illness


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Got out of Black Friday/Cyber Monday only purchasing one watch, as I had intended. I will now be sticking to at least a two or three month WPAC commitment. New purchase brings collection up to 4 total, *including* the watch I inherited from my grandfather.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sorry to hear of your illness


Thank you but the prognosis is very good.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> It's a good question but I can't really answer it. The 'no purchases' rule isn't something I aimed for TBH. Been buying watches ever since I had money in my pocket. Just wanted to regain control and be able to plan ahead.
> 
> Subscribed to WPAC 2017 with ~24 watches in the rotation. Started WPAC 2018 with 11 watches of about equal total value to those of previous year. Since then numbers haven't dropped that much this year but value has, so I'm happy.
> 
> If the timing is right during 2019 I could sell 3 - 5 watches, get just one and settle for a collection of 5 or 6 watches with a rotation slot. It's a plan. But this will still leave me with way too much money in watches that what I'd like. That's a problem I can't seem to be able to resolve. I'm happy that I can fund my purchases from trading but still... :think:





georgefl74 said:


> Its a very solid watch PW, a couple of friends got one and are thoroughly enjoying it...
> 
> ..but, its a beater watch for a one watch guy. You're not. If you can just have one expensive piece and this one for fun then go for it. Its too _perfect_ in its role for someone who's into buying watches.


You're on the right track.

Higher priced watches may bring that infinitely ways to define better. Better quality, fit, finish, comfort, prestige, accolades, looks, appreciation, satisfaction, etc. with the only certainty being a higher cost. Once a lifelong, as many of us are, watch enthusiast acquires WISdom, he becomes smitten for rare, special, valued, the one watch that will be the answer to our dreams. We tend to forget who it was that brought us to the dance - the one that made us smile, as someone here so aptly put. Don't fret the small stuff.

Its big. It's heavy. Some like to ridicule the fake lug bolts on the bezel and the funny name. The date window disrupts symmetry and it is off balance between markers which could be said to be a royal mess. By WUS standards it was dirt cheap at one point. It's still inexpensive, has orange outlines and it runs on batteries.


BUT THIS









BEGETS


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> One day at a time. That's all we can do. Slip up, and we start the "days sober" counting again. We just keep trying...
> 
> Doc Savage


Indeed! Full disclosure, the only thing that took a stumble was my pretend abstinence. All's good with my trial rotation in control.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

OK, guys looking for your help and support here. I have decided that I will buy no watches for the 6 month period starting on December 1 2018 and ending on May 31 2019. I placed my last order today (Baltic Aquascape) and have begun to take steps to make this easier. I turned off my watchrecon alerts, I unsubscribed from several watch shop sites that email me every day, and turned off WUS notifications. I have bought way too many watches. While I never did anything financially irresponsible, it seemed silly to own so many watches and to keep buying. 

During my six month abstinence period I plan to think about my collection and what I want to do with it/where I want to take it. But mainly I plan to focus on two things:
1) Enjoy the many great watches I have; and
2) Put all the time I've been spending looking at watches online to much better use. I'm going to read more books and make other good use of all the time I'll save.

I'm certain I will, at some point, be jonesing for a new watch. I hope I can count on you guys for some support and encouragement when the going gets tough. But overall, I think it'll be a great six months.....


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

warsh said:


> OK, guys looking for your help and support here. I have decided that I will buy no watches for the 6 month period starting on December 1 2018 and ending on May 31 2019. I placed my last order today (Baltic Aquascape) and have begun to take steps to make this easier. I turned off my watchrecon alerts, I unsubscribed from several watch shop sites that email me every day, and turned off WUS notifications. I have bought way too many watches. While I never did anything financially irresponsible, it seemed silly to own so many watches and to keep buying.
> 
> During my six month abstinence period I plan to think about my collection and what I want to do with it/where I want to take it. But mainly I plan to focus on two things:
> 1) Enjoy the many great watches I have; and
> ...


If you are truly serious about abstinence my advice is to stay off WUS and all watch related sites. Take the time to get acquainted with your many watches. You'll get a feel for the which one's truly strike you as keepers and for those who just had a temporary attraction, specially during a buying binge. Start thinking about and explore your wearing pattern in terms of frequency, which suits you best, this will aid in deciding how many you wish to keep in a collection.

Once you get a good grasp of the type of watches and type of collection that you want to have you can then start tinkering with it in terms of size adjustment, rotations, additions. Enjoy your watches while you do something else - or become one of us. (which you may already be)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well my son wears his apple watch to stay connected. But remember.... I have already given him an automatic Bagelsport diver, a Bertucci titanium field, and most recently the beautiful white face Seiko Big Date Chrono. Finally of course I will leave him the Timex metropolitan that I will be wearing to the grave.....


I'm wondering whether you meant that seriously or intended the hilarity of it....?

I'm going for funny. So you gave him some cheap watches you didn't like and had probably worn for all of 5 minutes, so real heirlooms.



usclassic said:


> Finally of course I will leave him the Timex metropolitan that I will be wearing to the grave.....


I had to quote this again. It won't survive 6 months on your wrist usc. And not to split hairs, but if you're wearing it to your grave, how is your son getting it?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Thank you but the prognosis is very good.


Then I fear the watch will not go with you to the grave unless you rebuy it in the future


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

warsh said:


> OK, guys looking for your help and support here. I have decided that I will buy no watches for the 6 month period starting on December 1 2018 and ending on May 31 2019. I placed my last order today (Baltic Aquascape) and have begun to take steps to make this easier. I turned off my watchrecon alerts, I unsubscribed from several watch shop sites that email me every day, and turned off WUS notifications. I have bought way too many watches. While I never did anything financially irresponsible, it seemed silly to own so many watches and to keep buying.
> 
> During my six month abstinence period I plan to think about my collection and what I want to do with it/where I want to take it. But mainly I plan to focus on two things:
> 1) Enjoy the many great watches I have; and
> ...


You're more than welcome to stay and contribute for the remaining month, the thread will respawn January 1st (right Hornet?)

It will be interesting if you didn't buy *or sell* any watch for the coming six months. I think everyone here has sold watches while trying to refrain from purchases.

You can start tracking your time wearing each watch with a simple Excel or something and make a very conscious decision on what to do next.

Its odd, but in most cases we've sold not only watches that we didn't wear all that much but also watches we did wear a lot. And that's in the hope that we have somehow found the magic attribute that makes a watch likeable in our eyes, hence we should buy another that possesses even more of said attribute.

Which in retrospect is a really dumb thing to do. You just get hung up on small details even more and lose track of the big picture.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> You're more than welcome to stay and contribute for the remaining month, the thread will respawn January 1st (right Hornet?)
> 
> It will be interesting if you didn't buy *or sell* any watch for the coming six months. I think everyone here has sold watches while trying to refrain from purchases.
> 
> ...


WPAC 2019 should happen George.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Everything is sold and shipped....... 


...........funny how liberating it is to not have the watches any more.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi guys, how y'all doing? 
Checking back in after a long but successful absence from WUS. Happy to report I didn't make any new purchases, and in fact I did not have any desire to. Up until now that is....

Am at the onset of what will be a rather stressful half year for me, and in the past weeks the annual winter depression got to full blast as well... Am finding myself lurking around the forums again to get some distraction. Initially not tempted by anything shiny, but yesterday I made the mistake of going into an obsessive search for a watch to replace my Casio Lineage (which is the perfect watch for me, aside from the bland dial).
Its not the first time I tried to find a more attractive alternative to it, but usually it resulted in null, because of stringent requirements. But now that I have spent time with it, I know which functions I really use and which I don't... And suddenly there is a winning candidate. 
Do some bashing if you want, however, not sure there's much that can talk me out of this one...

Citizen BL5530. It has a very similar aesthetic to the Lineage, but has a much more interesting dial, with much more attention to detail - compromising slightly on functionality, but it has the essentials I use on the Lineage: dual time and alarm. I might miss an additional alarm, and the radio sync; but those are really just bonus features.

My absence from WUS however did make me realize the insanity of the amount of money that went into it... Whilst I can certainly afford it, spending €300 a watch is now making me slightly uncomfortable, even considering I'd sell the Lineage to compensate a bit. 
However, am thinking this watch might really be a proper candidate for a proper daily wearer. The only reason the Casio didn't hit the mark on that was the bland dial. So I could see myself culling the collection down to 4 or 5 watches, making it an acceptable purchase to me.

Oh well, you can all see the rationalizing thats going on here.... Am trying to hold off purchasing for a few weeks, but could use some bashing in the meantime.

Picture stolen from google:


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Hi guys, how y'all doing?
> Checking back in after a long but successful absence from WUS. Happy to report I didn't make any new purchases, and in fact I did not have any desire to. Up until now that is....
> 
> Am at the onset of what will be a rather stressful half year for me, and in the past weeks the annual winter depression got to full blast as well... Am finding myself lurking around the forums again to get some distraction. Initially not tempted by anything shiny, but yesterday I made the mistake of going into an obsessive search for a watch to replace my Casio Lineage (which is the perfect watch for me, aside from the bland dial).
> ...


The guy whose image it is should have repaired his windows instead of buying a watch


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The guy whose image it is should have repaired his windows instead of buying a watch


 lol


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Hi guys, how y'all doing?
> Checking back in after a long but successful absence from WUS. Happy to report I didn't make any new purchases, and in fact I did not have any desire to. Up until now that is....
> 
> Am at the onset of what will be a rather stressful half year for me, and in the past weeks the annual winter depression got to full blast as well... Am finding myself lurking around the forums again to get some distraction. Initially not tempted by anything shiny, but yesterday I made the mistake of going into an obsessive search for a watch to replace my Casio Lineage (which is the perfect watch for me, aside from the bland dial).
> ...


4 o'clock date windows make me violently angry. That would kill it for me from the start.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> 4 o'clock date windows make me violently angry. That would kill it for me from the start.
> 
> Doc Savage


Doesn't bother me the slightest in this case. The cutout is nicely detailed. Date wheel is color matched. Its perfectly aligned with the 4h marker. With this type of dial layout there is no better option imho.
Its not cutting into any sub dial or numeral, and it isn't the "4:30 but not exactly" type that is aligned with exactly nothing on the dial.

And a date function is something I really do miss when it isn't there.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm wondering whether you meant that seriously or intended the hilarity of it....?
> 
> I'm going for funny. So you gave him some cheap watches you didn't like and had probably worn for all of 5 minutes, so real heirlooms.
> 
> I had to quote this again. It won't survive 6 months on your wrist usc. And not to split hairs, but if you're wearing it to your grave, how is your son getting it?


To the grave......not in the grave. Since he will be the one handling that .......well he might see Timex and say let it go with him.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> To the grave......not in the grave. Since he will be the one handling that .......well he might see Timex and say let it go with him.


Why are we even discussing this USC? It won't last 6 months on your wrist.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Hi guys, how y'all doing?
> Checking back in after a long but successful absence from WUS. Happy to report I didn't make any new purchases, and in fact I did not have any desire to. Up until now that is....
> 
> Am at the onset of what will be a rather stressful half year for me, and in the past weeks the annual winter depression got to full blast as well... Am finding myself lurking around the forums again to get some distraction. Initially not tempted by anything shiny, but yesterday I made the mistake of going into an obsessive search for a watch to replace my Casio Lineage (which is the perfect watch for me, aside from the bland dial).
> ...


Show us the one it would replace first......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am baaack. finally reset the password. 


wazaaap!?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm wondering whether you meant that seriously or intended the hilarity of it....?
> 
> I'm going for funny. So you gave him some cheap watches you didn't like and had probably worn for all of 5 minutes, so real heirlooms.


It's not the cost that make them heirlooms - it's the fact that he still has them and the grand kids will be able to find them when they are ready. I forgot I also gave the grand kids my talking watch last year.

I have not always been a flipper that has come with WPAC membership. I really did like them all and still do simply did not wear them.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> I am baaack. finally reset the password.
> 
> wazaaap!?


Hornet thinks he is a one watch guy now!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Show us the one it would replace first......


Really not weird wrist shot in the supermarket 









Edit: there must be much better wrist shots of it earlier in this thread. You might be able to find if you use the search function in the thread..  if you really want a fair comparison


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Doesn't bother me the slightest in this case. The cutout is nicely detailed. Date wheel is color matched. Its perfectly aligned with the 4h marker. With this type of dial layout there is no better option imho.
> Its not cutting into any sub dial or numeral, and it isn't the "4:30 but not exactly" type that is aligned with exactly nothing on the dial.
> 
> And a date function is something I really do miss when it isn't there.


It's the silly, unreadable angle they put those non cardinal dates at that is so weird. Doesn't matter if it's 4 or 4:30.

A few watch manufacturers angle the number on the date wheel when it is not at 3 or 6, aligning it north south with all the other writing on the dial, which makes it nicer to read.

Of course, I don't like dates on my watches at all, so I probably have a pretty strong bias against it to begin with.

Doc Savage


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Hornet thinks he is a one watch guy now!


haraharaharahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Wimads said:


> (...)
> Edit: there must be much better wrist shots of it earlier in this thread. You might be able to find if you use the search function in the thread..  if you really want a fair comparison


Ok, will save you the searching for a better shot. Part of an earlier sotc post:



Wimads said:


> *Snip* (...)
> *Casio Lineage M500-td*
> This is the best and worst purchase of 2017 at the same time. I really have a love-hate relationship with it. The looks are too understated for my taste; but it hits everything else out of the park. Tons of functionality, amazingly precise movement, great case work for the price, lovely case design, comfy bracelet, etc. Despite this divided opinion, it does dominate my wrist together with the seaforth though, so I guess its more of a good than a bad purchase. But something keeps itching - this is the potential point of weakness for my abstinence; if something nicer with equal functionality comes along, I might be hard pressed not to flip it.
> 
> ...


Funny reading that back... Pretty accurate prediction I made there...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It's the silly, unreadable angle they put those non cardinal dates at that is so weird. Doesn't matter if it's 4 or 4:30.
> 
> A few watch manufacturers angle the number on the date wheel when it is not at 3 or 6, aligning it north south with all the other writing on the dial, which makes it nicer to read.
> 
> ...


GO is at 4 but n/s aligned








Zenith is at 4 but not aligned







doesnt bug me at all really tbh


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It's not the cost that make them heirlooms - it's the fact that he still has them and the grand kids will be able to find them when they are ready. I forgot I also gave the grand kids my talking watch last year.
> 
> I have not always been a flipper that has come with WPAC membership. I really did like them all and still do simply did not wear them.


What makes my grandfathers watch special is that it was given to him after a long, hard working life, that he wore it till he passed and then my dad wore it after him. It is a physical reminder of them both, especially now they are both passed. I don't wear it for various reasons, one being its very small and the other being that it is delicate and I want to look after it......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> I am baaack. finally reset the password.
> 
> wazaaap!?


USC thinks he's a one watch guy now. Problem is that it's a different watch each week.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Really not weird wrist shot in the supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wimads said:


> Hi guys, how y'all doing?
> Checking back in after a long but successful absence from WUS. Happy to report I didn't make any new purchases, and in fact I did not have any desire to. Up until now that is....
> 
> Am at the onset of what will be a rather stressful half year for me, and in the past weeks the annual winter depression got to full blast as well... Am finding myself lurking around the forums again to get some distraction. Initially not tempted by anything shiny, but yesterday I made the mistake of going into an obsessive search for a watch to replace my Casio Lineage (which is the perfect watch for me, aside from the bland dial).
> ...


Well, the Casio is the cleaner looking design. The Citizen looks OK, but the different subdial colour looks odd. Why don't you just stick with the Casio, it just sounds like boredom rather than you really want the Citizen.......


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

well. that is one way to bend the rules


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> well. that is one way to bend the rules


How is the shop doing sinner?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, the Casio is the cleaner looking design. The Citizen looks OK, but the different subdial colour looks odd. Why don't you just stick with the Casio, it just sounds like boredom rather than you really want the Citizen.......


Uhm well, ya, boredom indeed. But somehow that makes me arrive at the opposite conclusion: get something more interesting.
It isn't boredom that grew over time because I didn't get something new lately. Its boredom cause of the plain dial, which I felt like from the moment I got it. Only reason I've held on to it for so long is the functionality and comfort of it.
I feel like the citizen still has the essential functionality that makes me enjoy the Casio despite its boring looks, but has a much more interesting look than the casio. Its also titanium like the casio, so I expect it to be equally light and comfy, but obviously can't judge that from the screen.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe something more helpful to discuss:

What do you do to distract yourself from stressful sh*t and the gloomy cr*p of winter depression, if it can't be watches or anything equally unproductive and potentially costly (or unhealthy).

Basically, what are your *real* hobbies?

Looking at myself I'm kind of wondering why I get lost in obsessions like watches, rather than practicing a true hobby to distract myself. Can't seem to get myself back to drawing/painting, or music(used to play accordeon), like I used to do years ago. Which was much more fulfilling..


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Maybe something more helpful to discuss:
> 
> What do you do to distract yourself from stressful sh*t and the gloomy cr*p of winter depression, if it can't be watches or anything equally unproductive and potentially costly (or unhealthy).
> 
> ...


During the week it'll be reading books, watch films and keeping up with little tasks around the house. That and doing things with my daughter. All of that keeps me occupied. At the weekend it'll be getting out walking, cycling on my own or with the family. Then there is all the activities for our daughter......

As well I'm sorting out some financial stuff so that takes up a bit of time and then there is my hunt for some very specific motorbike kit at the moment......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Uhm well, ya, boredom indeed. But somehow that makes me arrive at the opposite conclusion: get something more interesting.
> It isn't boredom that grew over time because I didn't get something new lately. Its boredom cause of the plain dial, which I felt like from the moment I got it. Only reason I've held on to it for so long is the functionality and comfort of it.
> I feel like the citizen still has the essential functionality that makes me enjoy the Casio despite its boring looks, but has a much more interesting look than the casio. Its also titanium like the casio, so I expect it to be equally light and comfy, but obviously can't judge that from the screen.


Being honest I don't like either, but that's just me. If no one can offer a bash that dissuades you then you've got to wait at least a month before purchasing and come back for a final bash......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Being honest I don't like either, but that's just me. If no one can offer a bash that dissuades you then you've got to wait at least a month before purchasing and come back for a final bash......


To each their own of course. 
And ya, should probably wait a month to see if it sticks. Got lost in obsessive searching yesterday. Not the right mindset to purchase anything..
Got a little dip to conquer, but better not loose my sense over that .. and purchase useless stuff.
As I wrote my previous post, i picked up my pen to draw. Much better distraction. Should do that more.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What makes my grandfathers watch special is that it was given to him after a long, hard working life, that he wore it till he passed and then my dad wore it after him. It is a physical reminder of them both, especially now they are both passed. I don't wear it for various reasons, one being its very small and the other being that it is delicate and I want to look after it......


I have been thinking of selling my dads old watch. Don't really see the point of keeping it when I don't wear it. Guess that makes me bad


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> What makes my grandfathers watch special is that it was given to him after a long, hard working life, that he wore it till he passed and then my dad wore it after him. It is a physical reminder of them both, especially now they are both passed. I don't wear it for various reasons, one being its very small and the other being that it is delicate and I want to look after it......


That's my point they wore it and that makes it more special to you. You should too, after two generations of wear it may not be as delicate as you think. Service and wear - keep the tradition going and have a great story when someone asks why you wear a small watch. I'm the third generation wearing this........

money better spent on service than a motorbike.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> GO is at 4 but n/s aligned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the watches I was thinking of!

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> Hi guys, how y'all doing?
> Checking back in after a long but successful absence from WUS. Happy to report I didn't make any new purchases, and in fact I did not have any desire to. Up until now that is....
> 
> Am at the onset of what will be a rather stressful half year for me, and in the past weeks the annual winter depression got to full blast as well... Am finding myself lurking around the forums again to get some distraction. Initially not tempted by anything shiny, but yesterday I made the mistake of going into an obsessive search for a watch to replace my Casio Lineage (which is the perfect watch for me, aside from the bland dial).
> ...


so you are going from boring to manic and that date is so deep you need a shovel


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

@Wimads no bash here unfortunately, that's a super nice looking chrono and I would take it over a hundred Casios. I really dislike ana/digi watches though so I'm biased.
My main "productive" hobby is probably woodworking. I'm not good, but I love beautiful wood and I love to use hand tools.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

cortman said:


> @Wimads no bash here unfortunately, that's a super nice looking chrono and I would take it over a hundred Casios. I really dislike ana/digi watches though so I'm biased.
> My main "productive" hobby is probably woodworking. I'm not good, but I love beautiful wood and I love to use hand tools.


That's nice  always appreciated what some people can do with wood, its amazing. Even if you're not "good" its probably good enough to make yourself some nice stuff 
I'm a designer, and can create stuff with a computer - but I always wish I could build the stuff I can design myself. Would have built my own furniture for sure!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> That's nice  always appreciated what some people can do with wood, its amazing. Even if you're not "good" its probably good enough to make yourself some nice stuff
> I'm a designer, and can create stuff with a computer - but I always wish I could build the stuff I can design myself. Would have built my own furniture for sure!


you just need a cnc mill and a 3d printer to bring your own designs to life....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> you just need a cnc mill and a 3d printer to bring your own designs to life....


If I had the space and money for a cnc machine that could mill me a wooden couch, I'd have one.
3d printing is nice for small plastic stuff. Anything big or other than your average plastic, not impossible but certainly not cheap. And in most cases makes more sense to produce in a more traditional way.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> If I had the space and money for a cnc machine that could mill me a wooden couch, I'd have one.
> 3d printing is nice for small plastic stuff. Anything big or other than your average plastic, not impossible but certainly not cheap. And in most cases makes more sense to produce in a more traditional way.


you could bring your designs to a shop that has one.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Everything is sold and shipped.......
> 
> ...........funny how liberating it is to not have the watches any more.


Who are you trying fool Hornet? What are you shopping for these days, according to the rules a pre purchase bash party is mandatory.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Everything is sold and shipped.......
> 
> ...........funny how liberating it is to not have the watches any more.


Congrats bro! What type of motorbike will you be looking at when the time comes? A street bike? Trailbike? I'm happy for you.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Wimads said:


> That's nice  always appreciated what some people can do with wood, its amazing. Even if you're not "good" its probably good enough to make yourself some nice stuff
> I'm a designer, and can create stuff with a computer - but I always wish I could build the stuff I can design myself. Would have built my own furniture for sure!


I'm a mechanical designer myself- been doing 3D modeling and design for about 8 years now. It comes in handy when coming up with furniture ideas!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Looks like Uncle Ard has started a thread that is either an off shoot or a direct competitor, depending on one's perspective, to WPAC.

He must have gotten tired of the limp-wristed, girly men who frequent this thread and formed a club for the fully reformed.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/trwbc-reformed-watch-buyers-club;-4839061.html


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Looks like Uncle Ard has started a thread that is either an off shoot or a direct competitor, depending on one's perspective, to WPAC.
> 
> He must have gotten tired of the limp-wristed, girly men who frequent this thread and formed a club for the fully reformed.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/trwbc-reformed-watch-buyers-club;-4839061.html


No contest. His club is for the "reformed" addicts, just like the onewatchguy's club, this just doesn't fly around here in this watch paradise.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> you just need a cnc mill and a 3d printer to bring your own designs to life....


Doesn't work for wooden furniture......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Who are you trying fool Hornet? What are you shopping for these days, according to the rules a pre purchase bash party is mandatory.


Don't judge me by your own slack standards PW.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Congrats bro! What type of motorbike will you be looking at when the time comes? A street bike? Trailbike? I'm happy for you.


Thanks TJ |>

It'll be a street bike, some options just need to wait until the spring starts and then it'll be test rides. Also need some biking jeans and some casual boots, which is where some of the watch sales money will be spent......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks TJ |>
> 
> It'll be a street bike, some options just need to wait until the spring starts and then it'll be test rides. Also need some biking jeans and some casual boots, which is where some of the watch sales money will be spent......


Sounds like a money pit albeit a fun one


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Doesn't work for wooden furniture......


you sure???

https://www.google.com/search?q=cnc+furniture&client=firefox-b-1&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi6_4-YlPneAhXnnuAKHUaiAFUQsAR6BAgEEAE&biw=1600&bih=764


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> you sure???
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cnc+furniture&client=firefox-b-1&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi6_4-YlPneAhXnnuAKHUaiAFUQsAR6BAgEEAE&biw=1600&bih=764


I meant the 3d printing......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sounds like a money pit albeit a fun one


Well, I've had my current bike since 2009 and I fancy a change, so that's one thing. I've been saving up via a work based sharesave scheme for it. The clothing is a necessary purchase to replace old worn out gear......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I love this watch.....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Hi guys, how y'all doing?
> Checking back in after a long but successful absence from WUS. Happy to report I didn't make any new purchases, and in fact I did not have any desire to. Up until now that is....


That's a very easy bash buddy. Its too large for your wrist.

Bring it on.



Wimads said:


> Maybe something more helpful to discuss:
> 
> What do you do to distract yourself from stressful sh*t and the gloomy cr*p of winter depression, if it can't be watches or anything equally unproductive and potentially costly (or unhealthy).
> 
> Basically, what are your real hobbies?


I've received a ginormous easel for painting but didn't get around to actually do any painting. My new girlfriend's got me slaving on some details of her PhD since I do a lot of ghost writing and statistics for research projects on the side (for the extra income).

So basically my real hobbies are sex and painting


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That's a very easy bash buddy. Its too large for your wrist.
> 
> Bring it on.
> 
> ...


Room for combining those two hobbies then George?


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

I relapsed.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

lawtaxi said:


> I relapsed.


Were you silently following the way of WPAC then?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Room for combing those two hobbies then George?


Gonna go out on a limb and guess you meant "combining" unless you have a fetish for styling body hair.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and guess you meant "combining" unless you have a fetish for styling body hair.....


Yes to both Rusty.....


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> No contest. His club is for the "reformed" addicts, just like the onewatchguy's club, this just doesn't fly around here in this watch paradise.


He does enjoy his pedestal.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> That's a very easy bash buddy. Its too large for your wrist.
> (...)


Its 40mm...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Its 40mm...


How small are your wrists then?! b-)


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> How small are your wrists then?! b-)




Small enough for 38-40mm to be the sweet spot.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> He does enjoy his pedestal.
> 
> Doc Savage


He certainly does. Wouldn't be alone in that mind you.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I meant the 3d printing......


well that can be used for accessories - odd shaped feet, drawer sliders, pulls, what have you.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Waiting for Fedex to bring the final contender today for a two watch shoot out, winner to take on 2019.

Arrived right after I posted.





































Think I will stay with silver.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Waiting for Fedex to bring the final contender today for a two watch shoot out, winner to take on at least one week of 2019.
> 
> Arrived right after I posted.
> 
> ...


......FTFY


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Well nothing has changed here I see...

Last I saw was you had that seiko big date, Hamilton khaki, and a plastic toy that lit up. How much did I miss in between?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Waiting for Fedex to bring the final contender today for a two watch shoot out, winner to take on 2019.
> 
> Arrived right after I posted.
> 
> ...


If it's a choice, I like the gold much better. I know color is very subjective, but I'm a sucker for a gold case with a black strap. It oozes pure class to me.

Doc Savage


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> If it's a choice, I like the gold much better. I know color is very subjective, but I'm a sucker for a gold case with a black strap. It oozes pure class to me.
> 
> Doc Savage


I'm with you Doc. +1


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> If it's a choice, I like the gold much better. I know color is very subjective, but I'm a sucker for a gold case with a black strap. It oozes pure class to me.
> 
> Doc Savage


I prefer the stainless/silver. It is more subdued. Please take my opinion with a grain of salt, as I have no class and wouldn't want it oozing on my wrist.;-)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So the gold one actually came on a dark brown strap. In person the dial was much harder to read than the silver even though the pictures look good. The gold indices did not work as well on a silver dial in the gold case. In fact it looked cheaper somehow. The only place it beat the silver model was with slightly better lume. I too thought gold would be more elegant but not in this case. So I shipped it back. It was a very easy quick decision with the two side by side walking from room to room. Ultimately it was the better legibility and overall integrated complementary materials that won the wrist.

One watch guy.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

dp


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> So the gold one actually came on a dark brown strap. In person the dial was much harder to read than the silver even though the pictures look good. The gold indices did not work as well on a silver dial in the gold case. In fact it looked cheaper somehow. The only place it beat the silver model was with slightly better lume. I too thought gold would be more elegant but not in this case. So I shipped it back. It was a very easy quick decision with the two side by side walking from room to room. *Ultimately it was the better legibility and overall integrated complementary materials that won the wrist.
> *
> One watch guy.


Finish your sentence USC, "for the next day or two".


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

usclassic said:


> So the gold one actually came on a dark brown strap. In person the dial was much harder to read than the silver even though the pictures look good. The gold indices did not work as well on a silver dial in the gold case. In fact it looked cheaper somehow. The only place it beat the silver model was with slightly better lume. I too thought gold would be more elegant but not in this case. So I shipped it back. It was a very easy quick decision with the two side by side walking from room to room. Ultimately it was the better legibility and overall integrated complementary materials that won the wrist.
> 
> One watch guy.


I think if you have two of the same watch that still makes you a one watch guy.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Spartan247 said:


> I think if you have two of the same watch that still makes you a one watch guy.


I don't think that's how mathematics works.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I 've come to enjoy the community aspect of the hobby. On a business trip right now and friends from the local forum are setting up a GTG dinner for the occasion. Ofc packing six watches with me. Insane? Don't care.

Also, travel watch pic


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I 've come to enjoy the community aspect of the hobby. On a business trip right now and friends from the local forum are setting up a GTG dinner for the occasion. Ofc packing six watches with me. Insane? Don't care.
> 
> Also, travel watch pic


That is a fine looking watch sir!

And I must confess I did miss the community feel when I quit WUS, specifically WPAC, with ppl realizing the madness that it can turn into rather than facilitating the madness.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Finish your sentence USC, "for the next day or two".


12 days and counting......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> 12 days and counting......
> 
> View attachment 13682273


Does that include buying the gold version?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> So the gold one actually came on a dark brown strap. In person the dial was much harder to read than the silver even though the pictures look good. The gold indices did not work as well on a silver dial in the gold case. In fact it looked cheaper somehow. The only place it beat the silver model was with slightly better lume. I too thought gold would be more elegant but not in this case. So I shipped it back. It was a very easy quick decision with the two side by side walking from room to room. Ultimately it was the better legibility and overall integrated complementary materials that won the wrist.
> 
> One watch guy.


Interesting.

I have experienced similar, where a watch looks great on paper and even on the computer screen, but once it's on the wrist it's a completely different story

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Does that include buying the gold version?


no but I have not bought the gold version - that was simply catch and release.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> no but I have not bought the gold version - that was simply catch and release.


So, you didn't pay any money for, someone gave it to you and you're returning it without having paid a dime?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I have experienced similar, where a watch looks great on paper and even on the computer screen, but once it's on the wrist it's a completely different story
> 
> Doc Savage


Oh, the number of times that has happened........b-)


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> no but I have not bought the gold version - that was simply catch and release.


I'm down with this. I live so far away from any decent watch dealers, that I buy watches just so let I can try them on. If I I don't like them, I return them. Yes, I will be out the shipping, but for me, living as remotely as I do, that is just a cost of wanting to try watches.

Doc Savage


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wearing my wife's watch lol


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> So, you didn't pay any money for, someone gave it to you and you're returning it without having paid a dime?


Gimmie a break - no I didn't pay it was a charge and credit arrives before I get the bill. Free return shipping as well if you must know. Not a dime out of pocket.

Anyway I simply facilitated an in home trial.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Wearing my wife's watch lol


Was she unhappy about this - she appears to have broken your wrist?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I 've come to enjoy the community aspect of the hobby. On a business trip right now and friends from the local forum are setting up a GTG dinner for the occasion. Ofc packing six watches with me. Insane? Don't care.
> 
> Also, travel watch pic


Sounds great. I think you may be a more famouswatchguy than you thought.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> 12 days and counting......
> 
> View attachment 13682273


Very impressive!............. In the annals of WPAC's onewatchguys. ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Uncle Ard has been having an interesting time recently:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/watch-you-take-when-earth-quake-strikes-4840437.html#post47582813


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Gimmie a break - no I didn't pay it was a charge and credit arrives before I get the bill. Free return shipping as well if you must know. Not a dime out of pocket.
> 
> Anyway I simply facilitated an in home trial.


FFS USC, just admit that you have a problem with being able to keep a watch for any length of time......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Watched First Man last night (brilliant film......) and now I want a speedy........ 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Watched First Man last night (brilliant film......) and now I want a speedy........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You do surprise me. Took 7 days.... .


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> Watched First Man last night (brilliant film......) and now I want a speedy........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Get a bulova moonwatch instead. Less outlay in terms of cost, and works perfectly well for those 10% of days in a year where you want a space watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You do surprise me. Took 7 days.... .


Didn't say I was going to buy it Rusty, as I have no intention of blowing a ridiculous amount of money on one, just observing that watching the film and seeing the watch had a temporary influence on me....... :-!



X2-Elijah said:


> Get a bulova moonwatch instead. Less outlay in terms of cost, and works perfectly well for those 10% of days in a year where you want a space watch.


Enabling behaviour, you naughty boy. Not the WPAC spirit...... :-|

......anyway, I've had a Bulova moonwatch and it's stupidly large. So that's almost as dumb idea as buying an over priced handwound chronograph that I don't need.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> FFS USC, just admit that you have a problem with being able to keep a watch for any length of time......


I am a watchaholic........it has been 13 days since my last watch purchase.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Watched First Man last night (brilliant film......) and now I want a speedy........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Why want to be like someone you are not?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I am a watchaholic........it has been 13 days since my last watch purchase.


That's better USC.....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Watched First Man last night (brilliant film......) and now I want a speedy........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


More evidence that Omega product placement pays off....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> More evidence that Omega product placement pays off....


Yep, but Neil Armstrong wearing a speedy in a film about the moon landings ain't exactly unrealistic is it?!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Watched First Man last night (brilliant film......) and now I want a speedy........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I've always wanted one, but I must admit that watching First Man pushed me over the edge. The wife is going to give me a Moon watch for Christmas.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Think I might be ready for another minicull. Still £2k in the watch fund and no purchases identified. Thinking the Longines might go, and the grantour







not certain but they are possible


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, but Neil Armstrong wearing a speedy in a film about the moon landings ain't exactly unrealistic is it?!


Maybe not but you needing one is.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Maybe not but you needing one is.


I'll quote myself USC......



Hornet99 said:


> Didn't say I was going to buy it Rusty, as I have no intention of blowing a ridiculous amount of money on one, just observing that watching the film and seeing the watch had a temporary influence on me....... :-!
> 
> Enabling behaviour, you naughty boy. Not the WPAC spirit...... :-|
> 
> ......anyway, I've had a Bulova moonwatch and it's stupidly large. So that's almost as dumb idea as buying an over priced handwound chronograph that I don't need.


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

I am joining this club for the time being. Cheers everyone!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

My plan now is to exit the forums after Thurs. That is the day the stop2go sells. I am going to donate the net proceeds to charity not another watch fund. As much as I enjoy the forums I notice the watch ads served and have clicked on many. The banner headlines, nice expensive watches are a constant temptation as are the ads served between the posts. Subtle but effective they are. Anyway it is the looking for and attention to watches I am going to attempt to curtail and that includes these frequent forum visits. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> My plan now is to exit the forums after Thurs. That is the day the stop2go sells. I am going to donate the net proceeds to charity not another watch fund. As much as I enjoy the forums I notice the watch ads served and have clicked on many. The banner headlines, nice expensive watches are a constant temptation as are the ads served between the posts. Subtle but effective they are. Anyway it is the looking for and attention to watches I am going to attempt to curtail and that includes these frequent forum visits. Wishing you all the best.


Good plan USC! It was quite effective for me to exit for a while. Until at least stress and winter depression got the better of me (still did not pull the trigger though, so there is still hope).
Exiting WUS felt like coming back to my senses. Seeing the complete ridiculity of this whole "hobby", and being able to appreciate what I have. 
Even now at this moment of weakness and being back at WUS, it doesn't feel like the same mad obsession it used to be. Am starting to think even I could just live without swapping the casio for the citizen.

Also, of course in any time of weakness you are welcome to check back in for a good bashing (though i must say it wasn't much of a bash I received for that citizen...)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

fiddletildeath said:


> I am joining this club for the time being. Cheers everyone!


Nothing like joining right at the end!

..... Anyway welcome to WPAC and as is usual can we have a SOTC pic and a bit about you, watches and why WPAC?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Good plan USC! It was quite effective for me to exit for a while. Until at least stress and winter depression got the better of me (still did not pull the trigger though, so there is still hope).
> Exiting WUS felt like coming back to my senses. Seeing the complete ridiculity of this whole "hobby", and being able to appreciate what I have.
> Even now at this moment of weakness and being back at WUS, it doesn't feel like the same mad obsession it used to be. Am starting to think even I could just live without swapping the casio for the citizen.
> 
> Also, of course in any time of weakness you are welcome to check back in for a good bashing (though i must say it wasn't much of a bash I received for that citizen...)


Did you buy the citizen?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> My plan now is to exit the forums after Thurs. That is the day the stop2go sells. I am going to donate the net proceeds to charity not another watch fund. As much as I enjoy the forums I notice the watch ads served and have clicked on many. The banner headlines, nice expensive watches are a constant temptation as are the ads served between the posts. Subtle but effective they are. Anyway it is the looking for and attention to watches I am going to attempt to curtail and that includes these frequent forum visits. Wishing you all the best.


Good plan USC, its the only sure fire way of getting of this crazy train...... |>



Wimads said:


> Good plan USC! It was quite effective for me to exit for a while. Until at least stress and winter depression got the better of me (still did not pull the trigger though, so there is still hope).
> Exiting WUS felt like coming back to my senses. Seeing the complete ridiculity of this whole "hobby", and being able to appreciate what I have.
> Even now at this moment of weakness and being back at WUS, it doesn't feel like the same mad obsession it used to be. Am starting to think even I could just live without swapping the casio for the citizen.
> 
> Also, of course in any time of weakness you are welcome to check back in for a good bashing (though i must say it wasn't much of a bash I received for that citizen...)


I've done a lot of navel gazing in here before, as you know, I think that it has helped me enormously. And others.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Did you buy the citizen?


Nope. Its not from my mind yet though, but the desire is reducing..


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Nope. Its not from my mind yet though, but the desire is reducing..


So kinda working......


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Uncle Ard has been having an interesting time recently:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/watch-you-take-when-earth-quake-strikes-4840437.html#post47582813


*****, that's an understatement!

"Hey Hornet!...Don't let any of those pansies buy watches while I'm busy dealing with this."


----------



## sandoso (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel like I will be like Kramer from that episode of sienfled! I’m out!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

fiddletildeath said:


> I am joining this club for the time being. Cheers everyone!


20 something days before it ends.

Where have you been through first 340?!

WHERE!?

Enjoying yourself in puchases like proverbial pig in the mud?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, but Neil Armstrong wearing a speedy in a film about the moon landings ain't exactly unrealistic is it?!


So if I go to the moon you are going to start wearing my watches?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> So if I go to the moon you are going to start wearing my watches?


He should start watching shows where they don't wear watches - Star Trek - old westerns - Not Interstellar or he may want the Hamilton too.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

George asked what I liked about it. Here it is with a mini review. I'll admit that when I first opened the heavy wooden box that seems to weigh as much as my 24 piece watch box that I was a bit less then enthused, the dial appeared rather flat and the color was more like a dark charcoal or black then the blue shown in pictures. But I bought it to wear, not to flip, so it deserves an honest trial on the wrist, especially since experience has demonstrated that some that may not totally dazzle at first impression in time grow to become long term keepers.

I like that it's an easy reader as all pilots are, yet somewhat different. The dial is not flat, it has subtly raised hr. markers. They are almost imperceptible but once you discover them close up you begin to notice it, especially in certain lighting conditions. The dial color varies from a dark sky blue hue to deep navy, to purple to dark charcoal/black. All this with the orange second hand (I like a different color sec hand), along with the brushed but well executed case with nicely curved lugs, clean sharp lines and a small polished ring at the top and bottom side of the bezel as well as the side of the back cover which is visible. It is quickly growing on me. Surprisingly, the onion crown and especially the round date window with the white wheel and outline positioned between 4 & 5 hr markers, doesn't bother me at all. I originally thought this might be the biggest drawback, but somehow it seems to gracefully combine with the overall design color structure. It's 42mm but I would say it wear large, likely due to the white chapter ring. Strap will go, bit stiff at first, better color options out there. Lume not fully tested, should be fine from what I've read.

The movement with it's blue screws and swan neck regulator and exhibition case back were one of the main attractions for me, its the icing on the cake. All in all I'm glad I'm giving it an honest try. It's different from my other watches and from a the brief trial thus far it certainly has good potential for long term status.

As always with all my watches, arrival, or any and all postings, bash is welcomed.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yo. That thing has a swan neck regulator? Cool.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> George asked what I liked about it. Here it is with a mini review. I'll admit that when I first opened the heavy wooden box that seems to weigh as much as my 24 piece watch box that I was a bit less then enthused, the dial appeared rather flat and the color was more like a dark charcoal or black then the blue shown in pictures. But I bought it to wear, not to flip, so it deserves an honest trial on the wrist, especially since experience has demonstrated that some that may not totally dazzle at first impression in time grow to become long term keepers.
> 
> I like that it's an easy reader as all pilots are, yet somewhat different. The dial is not flat, it has subtly raised hr. markers. They are almost imperceptible but once you discover them close up you begin to notice it, especially in certain lighting conditions. The dial color varies from a dark sky blue hue to deep navy, to purple to dark charcoal/black. All this with the orange second hand (I like a different color sec hand), along with the brushed but well executed case with nicely curved lugs, clean sharp lines and a small polished ring at the top and bottom side of the bezel as well as the side of the back cover which is visible. It is quickly growing on me. Surprisingly, the onion crown and especially the round date window with the white wheel and outline positioned between 4 & 5 hr markers, doesn't bother me at all. I originally thought this might be the biggest drawback, but somehow it seems to gracefully combine with the overall design color structure. It's 42mm but I would say it wear large, likely due to the white chapter ring. Strap will go, bit stiff at first, better color options out there. Lume not fully tested, should be fine from what I've read.
> 
> ...


Dial looks flat. First thing I noticed. Especially in sunlight... Like I could print it with my office printer and it would look indistinguishable.
Subtly raised hour markers... Right... i know those, my mondaine had that as well. Still looked flat as a printed piece of paper in most situations... Pointing out they aren't completely flat when you put your eyeball on the crystal, is just a WIS way of denying the disappointment.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

As an update on the Citizen, am close to letting go of needing to buy that one. 
Have been considering a bit why I held on to the Casio for a whole year, despite the boring dial. First is the superior functionality to any other watch I have owned, but what I didn't consider before is also its great usability. It's not just the fact that it has so many functions, but also the complete sense the ana-digi configuration makes from a usability point of view. 
I have owned a few chronographs in the past. I did use that function for timing my cooking quite often, but I was always annoyed by hands partly covering the subdials, making it difficult to read. A timing bezel or a digital display makes much more legible sense.
Same would be true for a 24h gmt subdial (which the citizen in question has), versus a more conventional large gmt hand, or the casio's digital display. Same for alarm - imagine setting that when the minute hand covers up the subdial....

So question is, are the better looks worth the compromise in both functionality AND usability... On the first I was willing to give in a bit, but on the latter I'm not so sure anymore. Hadn't considered the pleasure the mere using of the watch gave me, simply because all the functions are so legible.

Still looking at that picture gives me an itch... The detailing on that dial just looks amazing to me...
One last round of bashing please.. might be all I need to give it up.
Black and blue version, both great looking... and my Casio for comparison.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> Dial looks flat. First thing I noticed. Especially in sunlight... Like I could print it with my office printer and it would look indistinguishable.
> Subtly raised hour markers... Right... i know those, my mondaine had that as well. Still looked flat as a printed piece of paper in most situations... Pointing out they aren't completely flat when you put your eyeball on the crystal, is just a WIS way of denying the disappointment.


True, I wasn't really expecting otherwise based on photo's. If I had to choose the biggest disappointment it would be that the color is much darker than the one shown in pictures under most lighting conditions, still it's an unusual hue and I tend to prefer different than the norm, which this definitely is. Time will tell, so far it's overall very positive.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Wimads said:


> As an update on the Citizen, am close to letting go of needing to buy that one.
> Have been considering a bit why I held on to the Casio for a whole year, despite the boring dial. First is the superior functionality to any other watch I have owned, but what I didn't consider before is also its great usability. It's not just the fact that it has so many functions, but also the complete sense the ana-digi configuration makes from a usability point of view.
> I have owned a few chronographs in the past. I did use that function for timing my cooking quite often, but I was always annoyed by hands partly covering the subdials, making it difficult to read. A timing bezel or a digital display makes much more legible sense.
> Same would be true for a 24h gmt subdial (which the citizen in question has), versus a more conventional large gmt hand, or the casio's digital display. Same for alarm - imagine setting that when the minute hand covers up the subdial....
> ...


Do you spend more time admiring your watch or cooking? You can possibly adjust your cooking time so the hands don't interfere, or maybe they don't at your typical cooking time. Not really a bash more of a point of consideration. They are both nice in their own way. You are just itching for another, perfectly normal.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Do you spend more time admiring your watch or cooking? You can possibly adjust your cooking time so the hands don't interfere, or maybe they don't at your typical cooking time. Not really a bash more of a point of consideration. They are both nice in their own way. You are just itching for another, perfectly normal.


 ok . I'm done.

You just hit the nail on its head, its insanity. Adjusting my cooking time to make sure the hands don't cover the subdial, so I can use the chrono function, just because I like to admire a good looking watch. 

Edit: thinking about it in this way, it is actually amazing I found a watch in the first place that fits my uses and preferences as well as it does. Its actually the most useful watch I own - and not in the sense of what all it can do, but actually in the sense of how I do practically use it. It is a true tool watch for me - not a "tool" watch that looks like a cool rugged tool but in practice is just used to tell time, and is too heavy for comfort.
I enjoy the Casio, because its useful for timing cooking, for setting alarms when I'm away from home, for tracking the time zone of my girlfriend's family; even the hourly chime I use every now and then as a mindfulness exercise. Also it's a true grab and go watch I'll never have to worry about because it'll always run on time and never out of battery (radio control and solar powered).
I don't get joy from the plain dial... But really looking at that above list of things, those looks are actually ridiculously trivial.. and actually I still do really like the case design. (Plus I got 6 other watches that I can wear if I want to admire a nice looking watch)

So ya, I'm done. The Casio is the perfect daily watch, and I got a bunch of other watches for eye candy. I should leave it at that.

Edit 2: its actually funny how I measured my enjoyment of a watch primarily by aesthetical factors. Seems rather superficial thinking about it now...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> *****, that's an understatement!
> 
> "Hey Hornet!...Don't let any of those pansies buy watches while I'm busy dealing with this."


Yeah, the understatement is in the spirit of Ard.........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sandoso said:


> I feel like I will be like Kramer from that episode of sienfled! I'm out!


Were you ever in? :-s


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> So if I go to the moon you are going to start wearing my watches?


Only if you post them to me before you leave b-).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> He should start watching shows where they don't wear watches - Star Trek - old westerns - Not Interstellar or he may want the Hamilton too.


Been there nearly bought one....... o|


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> As always with all my watches, arrival, or any and all postings, bash is welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 13687527


Best view of this watch PW.......

.......if you do go to the moon, please don't send this one to me. ;-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Do you spend more time admiring your watch or cooking? You can possibly adjust your cooking time so the hands don't interfere, or maybe they don't at your typical cooking time. Not really a bash more of a point of consideration. They are both nice in their own way. You are just itching for another, perfectly normal.


Cooking? That's wife's job


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Cooking? That's wife's job


My taste buds beg to differ


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Cooking? That's wife's job


Is that cause you're too busy doing the ironing Rusty? You're such a new age man......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Is that cause you're too busy doing the ironing Rusty? You're such a new age man......


I'm too busy walking dogs fishing being a dad taxi and doing Tae Kwon Do to cook. Maybe that's why I don't have time to find another watch


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Wimads said:


> As an update on the Citizen, am close to letting go of needing to buy that one.
> Have been considering a bit why I held on to the Casio for a whole year, despite the boring dial. First is the superior functionality to any other watch I have owned, but what I didn't consider before is also its great usability. It's not just the fact that it has so many functions, but also the complete sense the ana-digi configuration makes from a usability point of view.
> I have owned a few chronographs in the past. I did use that function for timing my cooking quite often, but I was always annoyed by hands partly covering the subdials, making it difficult to read. A timing bezel or a digital display makes much more legible sense.
> Same would be true for a 24h gmt subdial (which the citizen in question has), versus a more conventional large gmt hand, or the casio's digital display. Same for alarm - imagine setting that when the minute hand covers up the subdial....
> ...


One of many reason i always able to resist the urge of buying a citizen is because it reminds me of calculator and i always see citizen as calculator.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> One of many reason i always able to resist the urge of buying a citizen is because it reminds me of calculator and i always see citizen as calculator.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


I've got a Casio calculator.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Tres said:


> One of many reason i always able to resist the urge of buying a citizen is because it reminds me of calculator and i always see citizen as calculator.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


 sorry, but you got things reversed in this case.... If any watch brand reminds of a calculator it would be Casio. They even made (make?) calculator watches...


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> I've got a Casio calculator.......


I had one too. But citizen to me is calculator. Another reason is its name. Citizen doesnt sound as *i dont know how to put it in words* as casio or seiko. And i feel like i were being a fan of man city if im wearing one.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Just to prove the point: 








Not used since high school  Man.. had forgotten how I drew all over that thing during boring math classes


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Wimads said:


> sorry, but you got things reversed in this case.... If any watch brand reminds of a calculator it would be Casio. They even made (make?) calculator watches...


So did seiko yes?

You got me 

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Wimads said:


> Just to prove the point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never been that smart to play with that kind of calculator.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Tres said:


> One of many reason i always able to resist the urge of buying a citizen is because it reminds me of calculator and i always see citizen as calculator.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


Let me help you out just so people here don't think you're hallucinating on some whacky Seikoweed.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Trouble in paradise.

















With two days to go before departure THIS........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Trouble in paradise.
> 
> View attachment 13692689
> 
> ...


2 weeks you lasted. Put some spine into it man


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> 2 weeks you lasted. Put some spine into it man


but it is 2/3 off and it becomes part of my wrist.

Lumed hands & markers. A more worthy, durable, exit watch. Ceramic with Plasma Treatment case, Sapphire Crystal Scratch Resistant.......

and you all would say --- keep the Timex?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wimads said:


> As an update on the Citizen, am close to letting go of needing to buy that one.
> Have been considering a bit why I held on to the Casio for a whole year, despite the boring dial. First is the superior functionality to any other watch I have owned, but what I didn't consider before is also its great usability. It's not just the fact that it has so many functions, but also the complete sense the ana-digi configuration makes from a usability point of view.
> I have owned a few chronographs in the past. I did use that function for timing my cooking quite often, but I was always annoyed by hands partly covering the subdials, making it difficult to read. A timing bezel or a digital display makes much more legible sense.
> Same would be true for a 24h gmt subdial (which the citizen in question has), versus a more conventional large gmt hand, or the casio's digital display. Same for alarm - imagine setting that when the minute hand covers up the subdial....
> ...


get a frikkin F91W.

yada yada subdial alarm blah...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

on topic: 

what is wrong with you all?!

have you lived through Black Sunday?

have you any need to get something for Xmas?

imagine the larger volume of post running back and fro and possibility of your parcel being lost?



sav yourselves some trouble.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

not to mention the titanium deployment clasp.....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

caving........................................................................


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

dude..you serious?

Two hands Rado? 

that looks like ladies watch?




arent you ashamed of wearing your beard with that!?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Trouble in paradise.
> 
> View attachment 13692689
> 
> ...


I can't stand a two hand watch. I always worry it has stopped.

Plus, there is such a thing as too thin for a watch.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Trouble in paradise.
> 
> View attachment 13692689
> 
> ...


Knew you'd crumble USC........


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Look, usc, if you want to settle on a dressy two/three-hander, fine, do that. But at least pick something less generic-looking. Bite the bullet, get a 2-hand AP Royal Oak, and it'll be done. 

The Rado will, just like everything else you've posted recently, last for like a week or two, and then something else will drag your eye. Why? Because the Rado is nowhere nearly different or unique enough to stand out from what you have had, from what you have now, and from what you will be looking at in the near future.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

USC GET A FCKING GRIP

1. It doesn't matter how many % off any damn watch is. Its still money spent, not money earned.

2. Seriously run back through this thread and review your posts. Note how many times you said "this is the one", and how long it took each time to dispose of that... I am serious, do this. Write it down. Take a step back and review the result as if it was not yours but someone else's messed up pattern... 

Either accept you have a problem and just leave it there, and stop fooling yourself (you're not fooling anyone else here...). Or seriously muster up the strenght to do something about it and control those impulses.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Look, usc, if you want to settle on a dressy two/three-hander, fine, do that. But at least pick something less generic-looking. Bite the bullet, get a 2-hand AP Royal Oak, and it'll be done.
> 
> .


..and you will go out with a bang..

no.. with a tectonic BOOOOM


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

@usclassic - you needing tough love is an understatement sir. Your tendencies in this hobby are next level. I still remember reading how obsessed you were with a watch because you did not know for sure how much energy it was gathering from light exposure and had to eventually sell it. 

I think if you just come out and say you are not going to abstain from buying/selling watches, but like to participate in this thread just for the hell of it, this could be more fun for you and everyone in the thread. All this hand wringing must get tiresome for you, I would think. You are not going to find your “the one”. 

Or you could just ignore me (which I would suggest), because I hardly participate in this thread myself (the reason being I realize that I have a problem that only I can solve).


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, I'm doing my occasional pop in on this thread and I can see not much has changed. I read a few pages back and I see a lot of the same shennanigans as always.

WPAC should be like an on / off switch. You either ARE in the mentality or you AREN'T. If you just "want to be" in the mentality, and you're hoping that posting on some thread is going to help you get there, you are kidding yourself. You have to come into this thread with that determination already present in your mind. You should be that jerk telling others to stop whining about buying a shiny new trinket. If you're the one posting asking to be talked down from a purchase, you are NOT in the WPAC club and you are only dragging the rest of the WPAC-ers down. Don't kid yourself. I'm right and you know it. Save time and just see it my way. And stop asking others to "help you" not buy a watch. Just DON'T buy the effing watch man!!

Who am I to be talking such trash?? Well, I haven't bought a new watch since like late 2016, what about you?

I'm out. See you guys in another 6 to 9 months...because I have learned, and still mean it when I say: The best way to avoid even WANTING a new watch is to stay off WUS. Period.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Quick and dirty photo from the GTG cause everyone loves photos, right?









Amazingly, no Rolexes. The Fifty Fathoms was truly disappointing. Dial and bezel looked good but the case was completely underwhelming. You can probably mod your way to a very close approximation of it. And with that kind of money you can get a killer ...well.. anything really.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Well, I'm doing my occasional pop in on this thread and I can see not much has changed. I read a few pages back and I see a lot of the same shennanigans as always.
> 
> WPAC should be like an on / off switch. You either ARE in the mentality or you AREN'T. If you just "want to be" in the mentality, and you're hoping that posting on some thread is going to help you get there, you are kidding yourself. You have to come into this thread with that determination already present in your mind. You should be that jerk telling others to stop whining about buying a shiny new trinket. If you're the one posting asking to be talked down from a purchase, you are NOT in the WPAC club and you are only dragging the rest of the WPAC-ers down. Don't kid yourself. I'm right and you know it. Save time and just see it my way. And stop asking others to "help you" not buy a watch. Just DON'T buy the effing watch man!!
> 
> ...


He's so right it hurts.........


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> He's so right it hurts.........


Yes he is...

Though I doubt I would have abstained from that Citizen if I hadn't come back here. In this case Petwatch made the winning comment that made me stop and think clearly... Sometimes some thought provoking input can be helpful.
But for sure, the intrinsic resolve needs to be there in the first place. If not, no comment or bash is going to make any difference... no one is going to save you but yourself, but that also doesn't mean you need to do it all alone.

So how's your resolve USC? Do you truly want to be "clean"? Or are you happy being a one watch flipper?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> get a frikkin F91W.
> 
> yada yada subdial alarm blah...


Got one. Or well a W59, basically the same thing.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Look, usc, if you want to settle on a dressy two/three-hander, fine, do that. But at least pick something less generic-looking. Bite the bullet, get a 2-hand AP Royal Oak, and it'll be done.
> 
> The Rado will, just like everything else you've posted recently, last for like a week or two, and then something else will drag your eye. Why? Because the Rado is nowhere nearly different or unique enough to stand out from what you have had, from what you have now, and from what you will be looking at in the near future.


The point is it is a better version of what I have now which is what I spent so much time finding out.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I’ve always thought if I was going to spend really silly amounts of coin on a piece it would be a Royal Oak AP, but haven’t even looked at prices as didn’t want to fuel the fires of desire. If I was to consolidate further though it could happen. Raises a question tho....

It’s a tool watch and a ruddy pricey one - so it would never be worn AS a tool watch - not by me anyway. This confuses me.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I've always thought if I was going to spend really silly amounts of coin on a piece it would be a Royal Oak AP, but haven't even looked at prices as didn't want to fuel the fires of desire. If I was to consolidate further though it could happen. Raises a question tho....
> 
> It's a tool watch and a ruddy pricey one - so it would never be worn AS a tool watch - not by me anyway. This confuses me.


It's a unique watch with history but :
- it's easy to scratch
- a polish on a Royal Oak is expensive and has to be done by a specialist, what with all the facets and edges and chamfers
- switching straps is not really an option

Don't do it.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Quick and dirty photo from the GTG cause everyone loves photos, right?
> 
> Amazingly, no Rolexes. The Fifty Fathoms was truly disappointing. Dial and bezel looked good but the case was completely underwhelming. You can probably mod your way to a very close approximation of it. And with that kind of money you can get a killer ...well.. anything really.


Yeah I'm surprised to not see at least one Rolex. Per the subforum, Rolex is the best of the best, no watch brand is better (ever) LOL. I'm surprised the Fifty Fathoms was so disappointing, although I don't see many on the forum which speaks volumes. Cool picture.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

blowfish89 said:


> It's a unique watch with history but :
> - it's easy to scratch
> - a polish on a Royal Oak is expensive and has to be done by a specialist, what with all the facets and edges and chamfers
> - switching straps is not really an option
> ...


Apparently, the AP bracelet is hell on wrist hairs, too.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

It's like black or like green or like pink, and......
It's like red, like white and like blue, and.........
It's got like sapphire or like plastic or like lacks fire, and.......
It's made of like stainless or like gold or like titanium, and..........
It's got hands of like Breguet or like Snowflakes or like Mercedes, and..........
It costs like a buck or like millions or like zillions, and......
It's like its got this and that and this, and..........

Its only thang that matters is that....
It - Be - AnotherOne!
Ooh Yeah

You go USC! 
Congrats! 
You've found your niche!
So bust out the plastic Choo Choo Train
Lights on
Toot your horn
Pedal to the metal
Full speed ahead
Enjoy the ride!

Watch Out!
Outta da way gullible one's 
The ONEWATCHATATIME USC Express is coming through

Choo Choo Chaka Chaka Chaka
Choo Choo Chaka Chaka Chaka


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Well, I'm doing my occasional pop in on this thread and I can see not much has changed. I read a few pages back and I see a lot of the same shennanigans as always.
> 
> WPAC should be like an on / off switch. You either ARE in the mentality or you AREN'T. If you just "want to be" in the mentality, and you're hoping that posting on some thread is going to help you get there, you are kidding yourself. You have to come into this thread with that determination already present in your mind. You should be that jerk telling others to stop whining about buying a shiny new trinket. If you're the one posting asking to be talked down from a purchase, you are NOT in the WPAC club and you are only dragging the rest of the WPAC-ers down. Don't kid yourself. I'm right and you know it. Save time and just see it my way. And stop asking others to "help you" not buy a watch. Just DON'T buy the effing watch man!!
> 
> ...


It's safe to say that for the regular one's here this thing called abstinence is for pretend only. It is the game of pretense we all play. but when it comes to getting one's out of control purchases under some form of control - WPAC is the Real Deal.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I've always thought if I was going to spend really silly amounts of coin on a piece it would be a Royal Oak AP, but haven't even looked at prices as didn't want to fuel the fires of desire. If I was to consolidate further though it could happen. Raises a question tho....
> 
> It's a tool watch and a ruddy pricey one - so it would never be worn AS a tool watch - not by me anyway. This confuses me.


No confusion, when you spend too much on something damages or loss becomes a real concern. Aside from cost concerns, I would say the question to ask is: Would you be so concerned about wearing this watch, however you choose too which is everyone's prerogative, that you are unable to enjoy it?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So this picture settled the issue - clearly no lume









That was a close call.

Beware of false specs.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WPAC is a lot of things but one thing is for sure, it’s a lot more fun when USC is jonesing for a new watch.

You’ll eventually find it USC. At this rate, a new one every 2 weeks, you’ll be out of options in a few years anyway.


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> It's a unique watch with history but :
> - it's easy to scratch
> - a polish on a Royal Oak is expensive and has to be done by a specialist, what with all the facets and edges and chamfers
> - switching straps is not really an option
> ...


I've been drooling over the AP RO for the last six months and basically needed to see this question and this response. I want it so bad, but it also scares me in a weird way. The most coin I've dropped on a watch is ~$10k (twice...); putting more than that into one single watch feels dangerous.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> You'll eventually find it USC. At this rate, a new one every 2 weeks, you'll be out of options in a few years anyway.


Unless he starts flipping through the thousands of minimalist watches sold on alibaba. That well runs deeper than the core of the earth.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> It's a unique watch with history but :
> - it's easy to scratch
> - a polish on a Royal Oak is expensive and has to be done by a specialist, what with all the facets and edges and chamfers
> - switching straps is not really an option
> ...





jmcbooty83 said:


> I've been drooling over the AP RO for the last six months and basically needed to see this question and this response. I want it so bad, but it also scares me in a weird way. The most coin I've dropped on a watch is ~$10k (twice...); putting more than that into one single watch feels dangerous.


Maybe so, to each their own, but to me that's like buying a Ferrari to park in the garage because you don't have money for insurance and maintenance to take it out on the road.


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

That’s a fair point. Probably shows I’m not ready for ownership and should wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jmcbooty83 said:


> That's a fair point. Probably shows I'm not ready for ownership and should wait.


I do see where you're coming from though.
I wear one watch most of my time, it's a 1983 vintage Submariner. I think an AP Royal Oak would be a great "upgraded" one watch choice but I don't think I want to wear something that expensive right now, and also lose the option to switch straps.


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

My '84 Tudor Sub says hi. I wish mine was an '83 (birth year), but I'll have to settle for one year later. Perhaps it was, in fact, manufactured in 83, just like me, haha.

If I had a RO as my only watch, it would be scratched and mangled way too fast.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The point is it is a better version of what I have now which is what I spent so much time finding out.


Have you even seen it in the metal USC? How do you know it is better?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I thought that it was worth quoting this here:



Zzyzx said:


> I'm not sure I would call a watch interest a "hobby," per se. For me, a hobby is something else. Repairing and customizing a watch, sure. Simply buying something never sounded like a hobby to me. Researching watches? Okay, sure. And I guess that's where I am. Watches interest me, so I'm happy to read about them. Maybe that's not a hobby by my definition, but it's an interest at least. So, hanging around here is just a place to discuss the various aspects of watches and/or appreciate the quality photography of other members.
> 
> The consumption aspect does not appeal to me. Or, at least, it no longer does. Because I know that that's a path that has no end and will consume far more than just my money. Then it stops being a fun interest and becomes stressful. I'm sure for others it's different, because we all approach our interests, hobbies, lifestyles, and ways of consuming differently. But I think it is worthwhile to regularly ask yourself if what you are doing is contributing to your happiness or not? What keeps you from being content? Is it the lack of some consumer product? If so, it's unlikely that acquiring said product will lead to contentment. Because there's always another product and it's somehow never enough.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I've always thought if I was going to spend really silly amounts of coin on a piece it would be a Royal Oak AP, but haven't even looked at prices as didn't want to fuel the fires of desire. If I was to consolidate further though it could happen. Raises a question tho....
> 
> It's a tool watch and a ruddy pricey one - so it would never be worn AS a tool watch - not by me anyway. This confuses me.


If it's expensive then that makes it a luxury good, so it can't really be a tool watch can it? If it's got complex polishing then that's definitely not a tool watch as that's impractical......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jmcbooty83 said:


> I've been drooling over the AP RO for the last six months and basically needed to see this question and this response. I want it so bad, but it also scares me in a weird way. The most coin I've dropped on a watch is ~$10k (twice...); putting more than that into one single watch feels dangerous.


This made me stop and think, is there a point at which our watch obsession tips over into something where proportionality gets lost? It's just that the talk of purchasing an AP (let's say it costs ~£20k) just seems utterly ridiculous to me when I place that value against other things in my life, like paying of my mortgage, etc.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Have you even seen it in the metal USC? How do you know it is better?


The specs are better. The brand is better. The movement is better than this vx50e

















Got to say I am impressed with how good this cheap movement keeps time, like +1 second in two weeks maybe better. Anyway...........

I was ok but got email with another 25% off. Now I am thinking I can live without lume. Not sure about the comfort of that deployment clasp and straps may be difficult to fit.

Maybe you are right I need an in Home trial.....


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The specs are better. The brand is better. The movement is better than this vx50e
> 
> View attachment 13694595
> 
> ...


And it looks as illegible as a typical womes watch. I bet you the silver indices and hands will disappear in the silver dial in most situations. And the hand is skeletonized at that...

Yes USC, get out of here. Away from WUS like you intended to a few days ago.

I'll be doing the same. Citizen fever is over, I should be on my way. Adios Amigos!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wimads said:


> And it looks as illegible as a typical womes watch. I bet you the silver indices and hands will disappear in the silver dial in most situations. And the hand is skeletonized at that...
> 
> Yes USC, get out of here. Away from WUS like you intended to a few days ago.
> 
> I'll be doing the same. Citizen fever is over, I should be on my way. Adios Amigos!


TRANSFORMATIVE BEAUTY

In a patented, cutting-edge process used by Rado, plasma high-tech ceramic is forged in an oven at incredibly high temperatures. Gases activated at 20,000°C raise the temperature of finished white ceramic to a sizzling 900°C, transforming it into an otherworldly material with a mysterious metallic glow - without using any metal at all.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So this picture settled the issue - clearly no lume
> 
> View attachment 13694009
> 
> ...


Why would you want lume....on a genuine 2 hand dress watch?


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I've been out of control buying watches lately. I _*need*_ to join this group in 2019 (but I won't).


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I do see where you're coming from though.
> I wear one watch most of my time, it's a 1983 vintage Submariner. I think an AP Royal Oak would be a great "upgraded" one watch choice but I don't think I want to wear something that expensive right now, and also lose the option to switch straps.


Prob the nicest watch I've seen on here. Grats


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I do see where you're coming from though.
> I wear one watch most of my time, it's a 1983 vintage Submariner. I think an AP Royal Oak would be a great "upgraded" one watch choice but I don't think I want to wear something that expensive right now, and also lose the option to switch straps.


The offshore does have leather and rubber strap options too btw


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> If it's expensive then that makes it a luxury good, so it can't really be a tool watch can it?......


Nobody told Rolex this.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> This made me stop and think, is there a point at which our watch obsession tips over into something where proportionality gets lost? It's just that the talk of purchasing an AP (let's say it costs ~£20k) just seems utterly ridiculous to me when I place that value against other things in my life, like paying of my mortgage, etc.


It's a discussion about reallocation of assets not actual expenditure. Bank balance, finance companies and credit cards would not be used. It would only happen if I sold watches in order to raise the funds to buy it.

I think there is a (difference for everyone) line in the sand above which enjoyment is replaced by worry. I have lots of really nice watches - looking at them my "comfort zone" doesn't seem to be over £3k though .


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The specs are better. The brand is better. The movement is better than this vx50e
> 
> View attachment 13694595
> 
> ...


Be interested to see how neurotic you get trying to test it's accuracy with no second hand . It would drive you potty. Don't do it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nobody told Rolex this.


Ya think that people who buy a Rolex Sub use them as tool watches?! Come on Rusty get real.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Ya think that people who buy a Rolex Sub use them as tool watches?! Come on Rusty get real.....


I still think the Rolex sub is fit for purpose. Plenty beaten up subs out there to testify to this. Not sure AP qualify, more style over practicality and substance perhaps.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I still think the Rolex sub is fit for purpose. Plenty beaten up subs out there to testify to this. Not sure AP qualify, more style over practicality and substance perhaps.


Substantially more that do nothing more arduous than desk diving.......


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

usclassic said:


> TRANSFORMATIVE BEAUTY
> 
> In a patented, cutting-edge process used by Rado, plasma high-tech ceramic is forged in an oven at incredibly high temperatures. Gases activated at 20,000°C raise the temperature of finished white ceramic to a sizzling 900°C, transforming it into an otherworldly material with a mysterious metallic glow - without using any metal at all.
> 
> View attachment 13694645


mate it looks just like a cheap chromeplated swatch. Maybe their tech is impressive, but the end result looks bad.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's a discussion about reallocation of assets not actual expenditure. Bank balance, finance companies and credit cards would not be used. It would only happen if I sold watches in order to raise the funds to buy it.
> 
> I think there is a (difference for everyone) line in the sand above which enjoyment is replaced by worry. I have lots of really nice watches - looking at them my "comfort zone" doesn't seem to be over £3k though .


My comments weren't intend as a critique of your idea Rusty, it was a more a general musing on the issue.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> My comments weren't intend as a critique of your idea Rusty, it was a more a general musing on the issue.


I know, I'm just interested in the concept of comfort zone pricing. I'm ok going anywhere wearing a £3k watch, but I wouldn't if it was a £10k watch. Would I feel same for a £5k watch


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nobody told Rolex this.


The Sub was a tool watch when it didn't cost an arm and a leg

You'd be hard pressed to find one of the newer ones worth 7k beat up like one of the older ones, bought for an equivalent of 1.5k tops.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> The Sub was a tool watch when it didn't cost an arm and a leg
> 
> You'd be hard pressed to find one of the newer ones worth 7k beat up like one of the older ones, bought for an equivalent of 1.5k tops.


And the older beat up ones would be straying into vintage territory and hence stupid money.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I know, I'm just interested in the concept of comfort zone pricing. I'm ok going anywhere wearing a £3k watch, but I wouldn't if it was a £10k watch. Would I feel same for a £5k watch


And I'm interested to see whether as a percentage of say salary how much this varies. What amazes me is that people will save up and up to buy say a Rolex Sub when in those percentage terms its a huge expenditure. I suppose I still consider watches somewhat of disposable commodity and hence go to the lower numbers......


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jmcbooty83 said:


> My '84 Tudor Sub says hi. I wish mine was an '83 (birth year), but I'll have to settle for one year later. Perhaps it was, in fact, manufactured in 83, just like me, haha.
> 
> If I had a RO as my only watch, it would be scratched and mangled way too fast.


This is really nice.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> And I'm interested to see whether as a percentage of say salary how much this varies. What amazes me is that people will save up and up to buy say a Rolex Sub when in those percentage terms its a huge expenditure. I suppose I still consider watches somewhat of disposable commodity and hence go to the lower numbers......


Ok - well I think the same for cars and watches. In % terms I think a months salary is about right for a watch and 3-4 months salary is about right for a car. Does this resonate with the masses in multiples of monthly income terms?


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Late to the party for 2018, but this is exactly the kind of thread I needed. Started last year with my first automatic and was able to keep it to two watches for most of 2017. This year I spent a lot more time on WUS and things got a bit out of hand. When I had three watches arrive together last month, I knew I had a problem. I recently took a look at the collection and realized I didn't have a burning desire for anything in particular, plus wasn't able to identify a hole in the collection that needed to be "filled" ( that's how I usually justify purchases). So now is the time to start! Goal is no purchases until June of next year. Collection as it stands is:

Seiko SSC015 - the beater/manual labor watch








Seiko Monster SRP315 - The EDW








Tissot PRS 516 Chrono w/ Valjoux 7750 - The keeper, this watch has so much character it makes me smile every time. Never getting rid of this one.








Seiko Transocean SBDC047 - The EDW work watch, the more I wear this one the more I love it








Aevig Balaur Super Compressor - My first automatic, fit and finish like a watch twice its price. Disappears on the wrist. My other other other daily wear around home.








Tissot Chemin De Tourelles Powermatic 80 - Blue dress watch for brown pants.








Aevig Thor Manual Wind - The fancier watch for rare occasions with a suit or black pants








Should have all bases covered and really don't want to get rid of any of these, so here we go!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> I've always thought if I was going to spend really silly amounts of coin on a piece it would be a Royal Oak AP, but haven't even looked at prices as didn't want to fuel the fires of desire. If I was to consolidate further though it could happen. Raises a question tho....
> 
> It's a tool watch and a ruddy pricey one - so it would never be worn AS a tool watch - not by me anyway. This confuses me.


are you sure you would like to look at the prices for RO?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok - well I think the same for cars and watches. In % terms I think a months salary is about right for a watch and 3-4 months salary is about right for a car. Does this resonate with the masses in multiples of monthly income terms?


I'd say both of these numbers are on the high side for me. I wouldn't spend more than half a month salary on any watch. I typically don't spend more than about one tenth of a month's salary on a watch.

I would spend maximum two months salary on a car. But I buy used, a couple years old, so I don't take the gouging of new car prices.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> are you sure you would like to look at the prices for RO?


Circa 10-12k for the Chrono offshore (used) in steel I think.

Been thinking about what (apart from WPAC influence ofc) has slowed down my purchases. Narrowed it down to a couple of things.

1. I've stopped buying to sell. Months since I bought specifically to flip.

2. I've stopped buying "for the sake of it". If it doesn't add something or achieve a certain goal I don't buy it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'd say both of these numbers are on the high side for me. I wouldn't spend more than half a month salary on any watch. I typically don't spend more than about one tenth of a month's salary on a watch.
> 
> I would spend maximum two months salary on a car. But I buy used, a couple years old, so I don't take the gouging of new car prices.
> 
> Doc Savage


How many watches do you have now?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Why would you want lume....on a genuine 2 hand dress watch?


it is nice to light it up in bed.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

RustyBin5 said:


> Circa 10-12k for the Chrono offshore (used) in steel I think.
> 
> Been thinking about what (apart from WPAC influence ofc) has slowed down my purchases. Narrowed it down to a couple of things.
> 
> ...


No.. the original RO. Not these football monstocities. Only the original design has purity and proportions. Funny thing to say for something that is obviously a biggest case of aquired taste in history of horology.

Let's face it...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> mate it looks just like a cheap chromeplated swatch. Maybe their tech is impressive, but the end result looks bad.


that is just how it photographs - no justice there. Other factors too, how it feels and conducts heat - I need in home trail to know these things.

https://www.baystbull.com/how-its-made-rados-high-tech-ceramic-watches/

Inspired by the alchemic processes of yore, Rado's plasma process transforms precious pure white ceramic into something even more rare and beautiful - a unique and truly contemporary material that shines without sparkle, glows without light, and emanates from within. Thanks to its warm, eye-catching shine, plasma high-tech ceramic works with every skin tone and all the colours in your wardrobe. This fascinating material can be found in many of Rado's most iconic collections, including the HyperChrome and DiaMaster families.

Rado watches made with plasma high-tech ceramic combine the appeal of a metallic look with all the benefits of high-tech ceramic. As the plasma carburising process changes the chemical composition of the surface without altering its structure, it does not affect the properties of the ceramic, which maintains the same hardness, scratch resistance, lightness and hypoallergenic properties as other high-tech ceramic colours. And, although the colour is altered only on the surface, it will not fade over time, maintaining its high-tech glow for years to come.

Years to come if I keep it for years it will not change appearance.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok - well I think the same for cars and watches. In % terms I think a months salary is about right for a watch and 3-4 months salary is about right for a car. Does this resonate with the masses in multiples of monthly income terms?


Hmmmm, my comfort level is well below spending a months salary on a watch. Car would probably be about right though......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'd say both of these numbers are on the high side for me. I wouldn't spend more than half a month salary on any watch. I typically don't spend more than about one tenth of a month's salary on a watch.
> 
> I would spend maximum two months salary on a car. But I buy used, a couple years old, so I don't take the gouging of new car prices.
> 
> Doc Savage


Pelagos not being classed as a typical purchase?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

usclassic said:


> that is just how it photographs - no justice there. Other factors too, how it feels and conducts heat - I need in home trail to know these things.
> 
> https://www.baystbull.com/how-its-made-rados-high-tech-ceramic-watches/
> 
> ...


Ceramic does not emit light. Unless they mixed some lume powder in before baking. Based on that load of marketing BS ("shines without sparkle, glows without light, and emanates from within"), I strongly doubt the objective veracity of those claims. As for high-tech aspect... MMMmmmmm idk.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ofted42 said:


> Late to the party for 2018, but this is exactly the kind of thread I needed. Started last year with my first automatic and was able to keep it to two watches for most of 2017. This year I spent a lot more time on WUS and things got a bit out of hand. When I had three watches arrive together last month, I knew I had a problem. I recently took a look at the collection and realized I didn't have a burning desire for anything in particular, plus wasn't able to identify a hole in the collection that needed to be "filled" ( that's how I usually justify purchases). So now is the time to start! Goal is no purchases until June of next year. Collection as it stands is:
> 
> Seiko SSC015 - the beater/manual labor watch
> View attachment 13694991
> ...


Welcome to WPAC ofted42 :-!

Great that you've got a collection you're happy with, but beware the temptations of WUS; shiny trinkets on every page, tempting you, teasing you. If you get tempted swing by here for a dose of WPAC honesty on whatever is in your sights......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Ceramic does not emit light. Unless they mixed some lume powder in before baking. Based on that load of marketing BS ("shines without sparkle, glows without light, and emanates from within"), I strongly doubt the objective veracity of those claims. As for high-tech aspect... MMMmmmmm idk.
> 
> View attachment 13695623


Well words fail to capture the true beauty of art but it is an attempt to convey the visual experience. Nice pot but not even close to having the same properties IE scratch and chip easy that does.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

usclassic said:


> Well words fail to capture the true beauty of art but it is an attempt to convey the visual experience. Nice pot but not even close to having the same properties IE scratch and chip easy that does.


Oh sure sure.
Just so long as you keep in mind, that Rado text is pure sales-speak. And you're falling for it.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC ofted42 :-!
> 
> If you get tempted swing by here for a dose of WPAC honesty on whatever is in your sights......


MUAHAHAHAHAHA!..

I mean..

Welcome.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> How many watches do you have now?


Still holding at 12. Christmas Speedmaster will bump me to Lucky 13.



Hornet99 said:


> Pelagos not being classed as a typical purchase?


Definitely not. 

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Oh sure sure.
> Just so long as you keep in mind, that Rado text is pure sales-speak. And you're falling for it.


So I watched an eBay auction for it "New with Tags" end today with one bid $357. I did not bid and I also removed the watch from my Ashford cart.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Still holding at 12. Christmas Speedmaster will bump me to Lucky 13.
> 
> Definitely not.
> 
> Doc Savage


A months salary for a watch - what I mean by that is the max budget for one. But if you consolidated or considered the TOTAL value you have in watches - then worked out how many multiples of a month's salary then I think your answer would differ.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So I watched an eBay auction for it "New with Tags" end today with one bid $357. I did not bid and I also removed the watch from my Ashford cart.


Well played! It's not a "one watch to rule them all" piece. Bullet dodged.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> No.. the original RO. Not these football monstocities. Only the original design has purity and proportions. Funny thing to say for something that is obviously a biggest case of aquired taste in history of horology.
> 
> Let's face it...


Like this one? 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323546065586


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok - well I think the same for cars and watches. In % terms I think a months salary is about right for a watch and 3-4 months salary is about right for a car. Does this resonate with the masses in multiples of monthly income terms?


On the high side for me too, I've never spent anything near a months salary for a watch, typically don't spend near 1/10.

It's been a long time since I've bought a vehicle as I've driven a company supplied truck for a long time. I get a new one every couple of years, and like HB, I would buy gently used and may have spent 2-3x monthly salary on a vehicle in the past.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well played! It's not a "one watch to rule them all" piece. Bullet dodged.


This site helped https://www.gosale.com/category/66694/mens-watches

shows prices and price history - I don't know how they get all this sales information.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> A months salary for a watch - what I mean by that is the max budget for one. But if you consolidated or considered the TOTAL value you have in watches - then worked out how many multiples of a month's salary then I think your answer would differ.


Oh yes, total value for sure.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> A months salary for a watch - what I mean by that is the max budget for one. But if you consolidated or considered the TOTAL value you have in watches - then worked out how many multiples of a month's salary then I think your answer would differ.


With one watch left Rusty I'm no where near a months salary.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> With one watch left Rusty I'm no where near a months salary.....


Oris and eterna?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't really subscribe to the 'x% month's salary' bit since the watches can be resold at a profit, or at least no loss, whereas any other thing I'm buying cannot. I sold a minty new integrated stereo amplifier at a modest loss of 20% yesterday and was quite happy with that outcome. I'd definitely wouldn't be happy with selling a watch at such a discount.

Since I own multiple watches that cost no more than my month's salary, I don't even think this line of thinking curtails my buying. Should I've had a single watch that costs more, than that maybe would. As in, when tempted with something else I'd take a look at a watch that costs 2-3x my salary on my wrist and boom reality would slap me. Right now I'm looking at same-tier watches and thinking, okay, why not. While the total amount of $$ in watches is more than 3x my salary. Maybe I'd should just go down this road. Or up. Or walk along...er...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

dp


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Oris and eterna?


Can't really put a value on the Eterna. And as I keep on saying I don't wear it and hence I don't count it......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/im-working-something-could-help-us-resist-impulse-buys-4843363.html


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I don't really subscribe to the 'x% month's salary' bit since the watches can be resold at a profit, or at least no loss, whereas any other thing I'm buying cannot. I sold a minty new integrated stereo amplifier at a modest loss of 20% yesterday and was quite happy with that outcome. I'd definitely wouldn't be happy with selling a watch at such a discount.
> 
> Since I own multiple watches that cost no more than my month's salary, I don't even think this line of thinking curtails my buying. Should I've had a single watch that costs more, than that maybe would. As in, when tempted with something else I'd take a look at a watch that costs 2-3x my salary on my wrist and boom reality would slap me. Right now I'm looking at same-tier watches and thinking, okay, why not. While the total amount of $$ in watches is more than 3x my salary. Maybe I'd should just go down this road. Or up. Or walk along...er...


If I started thinking that spending a months salary on a watch was acceptable it'd be a slippery slope.........


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I am a watch a addict it has been 0 days since I bought a watch.

Well I suppose it is appropriate that I end my appearances here with a $28.42 new watch purchase. On it's black PVD 20mm stainless steel bracelet the 40mm Timex New England in black PVD case and dial is a $72 retail piece.

My thinking is practical to have a bracelet watch when leather would be at risk. Sweaty yard work in particular. So the two watches combined cost about what a good dinner out, no drinks included and that is about all I would be willing to spend now. Interesting that now with no car nor house payment one would think I would be willing to invest more in a watch but it seems the opposite is true. Saving for my burial expenses now I guess. 

Still several hours away from the stop2go eBay auction end marking my official departure but I may delay that departure until after the incoming watch pictures can be posted. Why - because I am a watch addict and may very well always be. At least I can get my fixes from the cheap stuff.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

At least it's inexpensive for you USC. Unless $24 is a months salary of course


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I am a watch a addict it has been 0 days since I bought a watch.
> 
> Well I suppose it is appropriate that I end my appearances here with a $28.42 new watch purchase. On it's black PVD 20mm stainless steel bracelet the 40mm Timex New England in black PVD case and dial is a $72 retail piece.
> 
> ...


The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. Fight the good fight, USC.

Truthfully, I'm not sure buying a few $50 watches is a real problem. Unless, of course, you end up with a basket full of them.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I am a watch a addict it has been 0 days since I bought a watch.
> 
> Well I suppose it is appropriate that I end my appearances here with a $28.42 new watch purchase. On it's black PVD 20mm stainless steel bracelet the 40mm Timex New England in black PVD case and dial is a $72 retail piece.
> 
> ...


As much as I want to be positive for you usc, I just can't........

........you'll be back. b-)


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

I feel like I have to point out that usc's buying and selling behavior is very mild and restrained- the bad part is the constant "ok, this is it now. OK, now this is REALLY it. OK, I know I said before, but this time it's REALLY REALLY it. Ok, this time I'm 100% serious, this is it. Ok, this is IT, cross my heart, wish to die".
If you'd just drop that pretense you'd be a lot more fun usclassic.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

cortman said:


> I feel like I have to point out that usc's buying and selling behavior is very mild and restrained- the bad part is the constant "ok, this is it now. OK, now this is REALLY it. OK, I know I said before, but this time it's REALLY REALLY it. Ok, this time I'm 100% serious, this is it. Ok, this is IT, cross my heart, wish to die".
> If you'd just drop that pretense you'd be a lot more fun usclassic.


I don't think buying and selling a watch almost every week could ever be called mild and restrained.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't think buying and selling a watch almost every week could ever be called mild and restrained.


At least he's a cheap horological date......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> At least he's a cheap horological BIG date......


FTFY


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. Fight the good fight, USC.
> 
> Truthfully, I'm not sure buying a few $50 watches is a real problem. Unless, of course, you end up with a basket full of them.


I agree I don't think it is a problem rather a pastime hobby for a retired stay at home caregiver.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't think buying and selling a watch almost every week could ever be called mild and restrained.


more like every month but only recently. It is just fine tuning and discovery now.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

cortman said:


> I feel like I have to point out that usc's buying and selling behavior is very mild and restrained- the bad part is the constant "ok, this is it now. OK, now this is REALLY it. OK, I know I said before, but this time it's REALLY REALLY it. Ok, this time I'm 100% serious, this is it. Ok, this is IT, cross my heart, wish to die".
> If you'd just drop that pretense you'd be a lot more fun usclassic.


No pretense, I am being transparent. Seems like a lot of repetitive failure as you mention in retrospect, but like Honda and other companies failures are not discouraged but are the means of progress.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> At least he's a cheap horological date......


now a cheap horological no date please.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Just a bracelet with free watch.

Timex really is a global company. Japan movement, bracelet India, assembly Philippians,


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

USC, I am not sure how much of this applies to you since you buy/flip/return one at a time at such a rapid pace, but just in case you get the urge for restraint at some point in the future while remaining involved in the hobby, consider it since undoubtedly it has some psychological impact: Your purchasing/flipping significantly increased since you started buying much less expensive watches, while we have seen examples of others who reduced their purchases, at least in part, by purchasing or planning to purchase more expensive watches than the norm.

Purchasing significantly less expensive pieces incentivizes and increases the number of purchases.
Purchasing significantly more expensive pieces discourages and reduces the number of purchases.

Somewhat related, there is a price and quality range where we feel the most comfortable in making the majority of our purchases. It may vary over time. And we shouldn't fall in the trap of confining ourselves to it, preventing us from stepping out in either direction now and then for something we like. The diversity will enhance our perspective.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> USC, I am not sure how much of this applies to you since you buy/flip/return one at a time at such a rapid pace, but just in case you get the urge for restraint at some point in the future while remaining involved in the hobby, consider it since undoubtedly it has some psychological impact: Your purchasing/flipping significantly increased since you started buying much less expensive watches, while we have seen examples of others who reduced their purchases, at least in part, by purchasing or planning to purchase more expensive watches than the norm.
> 
> Purchasing significantly less expensive pieces incentivizes and increases the number of purchases.
> Purchasing significantly more expensive pieces discourages and reduces the number of purchases.
> ...


I suppose expensive is a relative term. I consider a $400 watch expensive and I have had several of those. Since switching to quartz that has limited my search parameters but I was tempted by a hand wind with power reserve recently.









So I may not be locked into my current specs. The stop2go sold well with some last second bidding so I will be donating the net $285 to Lottie Moon missions Sunday. Putting it on the bracelet I think helped it's general and more practical appeal. 
Anyway I suspect I will continue enjoying the hobby as I have been now. But I don't think having a more expensive watch would change my behavior. We may find out now that I am flush with cash but I would not consider spending much over $500 ever for another watch. Famous last words.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

usclassic said:


> I suppose expensive is a relative term. I consider a $400 watch expensive and I have had several of those. Since switching to quartz that has limited my search parameters but I was tempted by a hand wind with power reserve recently.
> 
> View attachment 13699277
> 
> ...


I bought that same Orient power reserve in gold almost a year ago. It's a great watch, but small, and it seems to wear even smaller than its diameter. I gave it to my wife, and it fits her perfectly.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So I just got up out of bed and requested they cancel the new Timex order. Turns out I don't want to deal with another watch.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> I suppose expensive is a relative term. I consider a $400 watch expensive and I have had several of those. Since switching to quartz that has limited my search parameters but I was tempted by a hand wind with power reserve recently.
> 
> View attachment 13699277
> 
> ...


Enjoy the hobby, that's the most important thing. Thank you for your good and generous deed. It tells more about a man than the watch on his wrist.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> So I just got up out of bed and requested they cancel the new Timex order. Turns out I don't want to deal with another watch.


Are you sure this wasn't a dream?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

So besides our mental desires for another watch, another purchase, what other factors facilitate and/or incentivize us to make another purchase were otherwise we may have abstained or given much more consideration before purchasing.

Easy returns
Low price (relative)
Ability to easily flip for a profit, breakeven or minimal loss.

What else?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> So besides our mental desires for another watch, another purchase, what other factors facilitate and/or incentivize us to make another purchase were otherwise we may have abstained or given much more consideration before purchasing.
> 
> Easy returns
> Low price (relative)
> ...


Having the spare cash sitting in your PayPal account?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Are you sure this wasn't a dream?


Got the confirmation and refund this morning. Reality now it has been 23 days since I bought a watch.

Had to go back and check, it was Nov 14 I bought the Metropolitan.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I bought that same Orient power reserve in gold almost a year ago. It's a great watch, but small, and it seems to wear even smaller than its diameter. I gave it to my wife, and it fits her perfectly.
> 
> Doc Savage


Maybe the 18mm strap is what seemed small. That would be ok with me but I am sticking with 20mm so that helps limit purchases. For example this Bulova has 22mm so I could pass even with an extra 10% off today.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Maybe the 18mm strap is what seemed small. That would be ok with me but I am sticking with 20mm so that helps limit purchases. For example this Bulova has 22mm so I could pass even with an extra 10% off today.
> 
> View attachment 13700675


Are you searching for watches all day long USC? That might be your problem......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you searching for watches all day long USC? That might be your problem......


That absolutely is my problem. If I wasn't looking I would not have found a $350 Bulova for $75. So I need to implement my plan now no more looking, no more WUS.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> It's safe to say that for the regular one's here this thing called abstinence is for pretend only. It is the game of pretense we all play. but when it comes to getting one's out of control purchases under some form of control - WPAC is the Real Deal.


"SOME" form of control? Should it not be called WPAC? Abstinence indicates NOT doing something...like, ever. Maybe WPSC -- Watch Purchasing Sometimes Club. It has a ring to it, eh?

If you truly subscribe to the "some form of control" mentality, you have NOT embraced the original mentality of WPAC...you're effectively playing "just the tip" with your watch buying -- but without the 9 month wait when you eff up.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> "SOME" form of control? Should it not be called WPAC? Abstinence indicates NOT doing something...like, ever. Maybe WPSC -- Watch Purchasing Sometimes Club. It has a ring to it, eh?
> 
> If you truly subscribe to the "some form of control" mentality, you have NOT embraced the original mentality of WPAC...you're effectively playing "just the tip" with your watch buying -- but without the 9 month wait when you eff up.


You must be so much fun at parties.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> You must be so much fun at parties.


......but he's right.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> "SOME" form of control? Should it not be called WPAC? Abstinence indicates NOT doing something...like, ever. Maybe WPSC -- Watch Purchasing Sometimes Club. It has a ring to it, eh?
> 
> If you truly subscribe to the "some form of control" mentality, you have NOT embraced the original mentality of WPAC...you're effectively playing "just the tip" with your watch buying -- but without the 9 month wait when you eff up.


Thing is there would need to be 100 different clubs as stopping completely was never everyone's goal. Some wanted to slow down some wanted to just take stock of what they have and some wanted to just reduce numbers.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> You must be so much fun at parties.


LOL. I'm a total buzzkill aren't I? Just keeping it real!

Anyone who was a part of the first WPAC thread should know full well the original intent of the WPAC movement.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Thing is there would need to be 100 different clubs as stopping completely was never everyone's goal. Some wanted to slow down some wanted to just take stock of what they have and some wanted to just reduce numbers.


Maybe I got it wrong, but I don't think that was the focus originally. It's whatever, it has morphed and is what it is now.

Maybe a "Collection Reduction" or "Slow yer Roll" thread could be fun...I've gone from something like 13 to 8 now, with two of those being sub 30 dollar Casio beaters that some of you guys wouldn't even count as part of the "collection", lol. I could contribute meaningful dialogue to a "Collection Reduction" thread. I could even see myself selling off two more watches to get it down to six total.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think Sir Gilbert is right in the sense that the intent of this thread is that it only makes sense if you quite cold turkey, atleast for 3-12 months.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> LOL. I'm a total buzzkill aren't I? Just keeping it real!
> 
> Anyone who was a part of the first WPAC thread should know full well the original intent of the WPAC movement.


Yep, original intent was to not purchase anything, e.g. abstain from purchasing! But that needs to be tempered with the fact that it was always aspirational, in that we realised it wasn't going to be smooth sailing all the way.......


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll tell you what is actually REALLY hard. Separating your love of watches from the desire to buy them. There's TONS of watches I like, but I know (only after YEARS of experience in this "hobby") that I would only actually wear a handful of them. Because we all love watches, the natural outworking of that is to look at them, talk about them, seek out others to discuss them with, rank them, compare them, study them and shop for them.

Just being here on a forum breeds the desire to buy eventually my friends. There's WAY too many good watches -- at every price point imaginable. You WILL find something you like that you can afford. Read that again. I'm serious, if you are on this forum, it will drive the behaviors listed above eventually, and the more enthusiastic you are about watches, the more behaviors you will find yourself executing. It is VERY HARD to separate your enthusiasm for watches from the desire to buy them.

I literally only came here to check up on this thread and in this short time, because I was on WUS, I have found out that the entire Seiko SARB line was discontinued at some point in mid 2018. I used to have a SARB033 and LOVED it. It was THE perfect dress watch. Like a mini Grand Seiko for a fraction of the price. I only sold it to help fund an Omega Aqua Terra. I have an honest sentimental reaction to finding out they are discontinued. And what did I find myself doing almost right away?

Checking prices on Seiko SARBs to see if they were still around and how much they were going for. That's right -- ME. The guy who decided a long time ago that I have all the watches I need and even a couple I could do without. Three of my watches are discontinued, hard to get models, so I understand what it means to be that guy that really wants something that can't easily be bought anymore. And I found myself thinking a new SARB033 would make a great Christmas present from me to me...because why...because I logged on to WUS and happened across a bit of information. Staying off WUS helps guys, just saying. The struggle is REAL.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, original intent was to not purchase anything, e.g. abstain from purchasing! But that needs to be tempered with the fact that it was always aspirational, in that we realised it wasn't going to be smooth sailing all the way.......


Well ..... Now you tell me. I took it literally and just stopped buying watches...LOL.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

See if you guys can spot the justification:

Well, I still have my one "Exception" from the original WPAC thread that I never used. If I get a nice enough bonus I might just pick up a SARB033. To help fund it a little, I think I'll sell those two other watches I've decided I can live without. Net result is still a shrinking collection!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah and if the SARB033 prices rise in the future as it’s discontinued, you are literally throwing away free money by not buying it right now


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Well ..... Now you tell me. I took it literally and just stopped buying watches...LOL.


And that's perfect, you are a model WPAC citizen! Star pupil, etc.....

Some of us are not as good as you, but we're trying. Some others just aren't even trying are they. I'm looking at you USC.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Yeah and if the SARB033 prices rise in the future as it's discontinued, you are literally throwing away free money by not buying it right now


You're killing me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> See if you guys can spot the justification:
> 
> Well, I still have my one "Exception" from the original WPAC thread that I never used. If I get a nice enough bonus I might just pick up a SARB033. To help fund it a little, I think I'll sell those two other watches I've decided I can live without. Net result is still a shrinking collection!


Brilliant!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> And that's perfect, you are a model WPAC citizen! Star pupil, etc.....
> 
> Some of us are not as good as you, but we're trying. Some others just aren't even trying are they. I'm looking at you USC.


Eh, don't heap too much praise on me. I was pretty much already in the mentality. I realized I had a problem. And finances took a downward turn and it suddenly became necessary to be very strict with myself, and be truly and fully "abstinent". Staying off WUS for extended periods of time has just made it easy to remain abstinent.

And don't think I haven't WANTED watches all this time. I love my Seiko gilt Turtle and would LOVE to get the PADI Turtle. I've wanted the PADI Turtle since the second it was released. I'm well past my "3-6 month wait" rule on wanting that one...There's others too. I would love an NTH Nacken Modern and Scorpene (one or the other though, not both). But I've managed to avoid purchasing by staying away from WUS...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Yeah and if the SARB033 prices rise in the future as it's discontinued, you are literally throwing away free money by not buying it right now


It's not bitcoin, it won't hyperinflate much. At best, you could get, what, 2-300 extra? There's better things than watches to speculate on, if that's your interest.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> It's not bitcoin, it won't hyperinflate much. At best, you could get, what, 2-300 extra? There's better things than watches to speculate on, if that's your interest.


LOL, I think blowfish was just goading me to buy it. I wouldn't sell it a second time if I ended up buying it, so resale value doesn't matter to me. When I saw Seiko Sawtooths going for 500-600 bucks I still refused to sell mine, and I only paid 190 for it. Could have made a tidy profit there, but I love the watch, so I'm keeping it.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> It's not bitcoin, it won't hyperinflate much. At best, you could get, what, 2-300 extra? There's better things than watches to speculate on, if that's your interest.


I thought the same thing when I sold all my watches to buy a vintage Submariner 3 years ago, but I was wrong.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I thought the same thing when I sold all my watches to buy a vintage Submariner 3 years ago, but I was wrong.


Are you referring to the price of the vintage Submariner or did you just get really good money on the watches you sold? I'm guessing the Submariner...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Are you referring to the price of the vintage Submariner or did you just get really good money on the watches you sold? I'm guessing the Submariner...


Yes that's what I meant, the Submariner.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Have mercy on me.

I was weak today.

Blame Ashford for offering $1441 off now on a brand new $1800 watch. Sure it's all price baloney but I bought that baloney sandwich anyway.

Maybe it will simply be another in home free trial since Paypal will reimburse return shipping, but I doubt it. Soooooooooooooo

I am a watch addict it has been 0 days since my last purchase.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

sirgilbert357 said:


> See if you guys can spot the justification:
> 
> Well, I still have my one "Exception" from the original WPAC thread that I never used. If I get a nice enough bonus I might just pick up a SARB033. To help fund it a little, I think I'll sell those two other watches I've decided I can live without. Net result is still a shrinking collection!


Here's something I read recently, maybe it'll dissuade you from this heinous thought.



> "SOME" form of control? Should it not be called WPAC? Abstinence indicates NOT doing something...like, ever. Maybe WPSC -- Watch Purchasing Sometimes Club. It has a ring to it, eh?
> 
> If you truly subscribe to the "some form of control" mentality, you have NOT embraced the original mentality of WPAC...you're effectively playing "just the tip" with your watch buying -- but without the 9 month wait when you eff up.


Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Have mercy on me.
> 
> I was weak today.
> 
> ...


Rado? The ladies one?

......maybe we should be talking to an adult in your house.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

cortman said:


> Here's something I read recently, maybe it'll dissuade you from this heinous thought.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


LOL. Nice one. I'm not making any decisions until I see that Christmas bonus. I already have a dress watch, so I'll probably pass on the SARB033 to be honest. I already have my Christmas present from myself to myself picked out and it's not a watch, so....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I'll tell you what is actually REALLY hard. Separating your love of watches from the desire to buy them. There's TONS of watches I like, but I know (only after YEARS of experience in this "hobby") that I would only actually wear a handful of them. Because we all love watches, the natural outworking of that is to look at them, talk about them, seek out others to discuss them with, rank them, compare them, study them and shop for them.


If the watch hobby to you is doing market research on which watch to buy next, then yes, you should definitely quit the hobby. Cause that's what you've done, not just 'stay off WUS'.

If you're still interested in watches then you should try and morph that hobby into something different.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> If the watch hobby to you is doing market research on which watch to buy next, then yes, you should definitely quit the hobby. Cause that's what you've done, not just 'stay off WUS'.
> 
> If you're still interested in watches then you should try and morph that hobby into something different.


Not sure I follow. Morph it into something different?

You kind of made "market research" sound like a boring clinical exercise, LOL. You know how it is...when you find a style of watches you like; say for instance when I first discovered Pilot's watches, I wanted to know everything there was to know about them. I read up on all different kinds and looked at tons of models and pics, movements and dial layouts. That's what I call "research". Just voraciously reading all about their history up until modern day and then looking at all the different models that are offered. I went through this process and found the one I liked the best, despite price range and while I appreciated it immensely, I didn't buy it. I ended up satisfied that I knew about it and had arrived at the decision it was the one I liked best, but not enough to buy. The whole process was quite enjoyable and no money was spent.

Rinse, repeat.

The "hobby" to me ISN'T just researching what to buy. That's not what I said. The hobby is so much more than that. But being in this hobby for some eventually leads to that desire to buy something they've found they like. And it was the case with me at times. Not near as often as some here, but enough that it was easier to me to just decide I wasn't going to buy anything. Then WPAC happened, I signed up, and stayed off WUS for a host of reasons. Once off WUS for awhile, I didn't have ANY urge to buy anything and thought that was a decent outcome. I still wear my watches and love them, but I didn't consider myself actively in the "hobby" anymore. I never stopped loving watches...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Rado? The ladies one?
> 
> ......maybe we should be talking to an adult in your house.


There are no adults living here - only us children.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Not sure I follow. Morph it into something different?
> 
> You kind of made "market research" sound like a boring clinical exercise, LOL. You know how it is...when you find a style of watches you like; say for instance when I first discovered Pilot's watches, I wanted to know everything there was to know about them. I read up on all different kinds and looked at tons of models and pics, movements and dial layouts. That's what I call "research". Just voraciously reading all about their history up until modern day and then looking at all the different models that are offered. I went through this process and found the one I liked the best, despite price range and while I appreciated it immensely, I didn't buy it. I ended up satisfied that I knew about it and had arrived at the decision it was the one I liked best, but not enough to buy. The whole process was quite enjoyable and no money was spent.
> 
> ...


As I've said before I have trouble with calling this a hobby........


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

RLextherobot said:


> Welcome to the funhouse!
> 
> Question for you: why the Sea Dweller? Obviously it's a cool watch with nice heritage, but I'm curious why the DSSD and not a Sub? Is it the size?


Sorry for the late reply. Yes the size...I have fat wrists 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well one thing led to another and I unexpectedly bought a watch just now.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

blowfish89 said:


> Well one thing led to another and I unexpectedly bought a watch just now.


LOL "one thing led to another." 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Well one thing led to another and I unexpectedly bought a watch just now.


I think that this needs elaboration.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Well one thing led to another and I unexpectedly bought a watch just now.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I think that this needs elaboration.......


He was playing "just the tip"...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sirgilbert357 said:


> "SOME" form of control? Should it not be called WPAC? Abstinence indicates NOT doing something...like, ever. Maybe WPSC -- Watch Purchasing Sometimes Club. It has a ring to it, eh?
> 
> If you truly subscribe to the "some form of control" mentality, you have NOT embraced the original mentality of WPAC...you're effectively playing "just the tip" with your watch buying -- but without the 9 month wait when you eff up.


You're right, I have never committed to a year of abstinence, which I have previously said is just too long for an active watch enthusiast who has a problem buying too many watches and wants to remain active. These are the majority(?) of the folks attracted to this thread. Without rehashing some of what's been mentioned, this thread's first post is explicit in noting it is meant to be both serious, but not "deadly serious", and fun. A serious joke maybe? Whatever! It works. Have to hand it to the genius of Hornet. What the heck, I'll give him credit even it was just dumb luck, isn't that one of the main ingredient of genius anyways?

One thing I can tell you is that the day I commit myself to not purchase a single watch for a year, you won't find me around here, except for an occasional visit such as you and others do. I'll spend my time with others interests I have.

Just take a look at yourself, man, you've only been here a couple days and you are already getting sucked into the buying mentality. You wouldn't last a month in WPAC.  ......... or hardly anyone else. I mean that in a good way.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> Well one thing led to another and I unexpectedly bought a watch just now.


Like umm, like umm, you stuck around here...........

You need some BASHING. Bring forth the guilty party.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

As you were. Order cancelled, no home trial, no new watch incoming. Too much responsibility owning a Rado, I am not worthy. I am, however, now well versed on Rado products and service, a storied brand.

I am a watch addict in has been 23.5 days since my last watch purchase.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

"USC, a man on the edge..."

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> As you were. Order cancelled, no home trial, no new watch incoming. Too much responsibility owning a Rado, I am not worthy. I am, however, now well versed on Rado products and service, a storied brand.
> 
> I am a watch addict in has been 23.5 days since my last watch purchase.


Buy cancel/return, which is the dream and which is the nightmare? USC, one way or another you're on your way to abstinence, just a matter of time before you get blacklisted by all watch sellers. No one will dare sell you a watch.

On second thought, that's a nice game you have going there to relieve some of the purchasing itch, make a pretend buy then promptly cancel or return. Seems to be somewhat effective otherwise we would be calling you the thousandwatchguy by now.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Not sure I follow. Morph it into something different?
> 
> You kind of made "market research" sound like a boring clinical exercise, LOL. You know how it is...when you find a style of watches you like; say for instance when I first discovered Pilot's watches, I wanted to know everything there was to know about them. I read up on all different kinds and looked at tons of models and pics, movements and dial layouts. That's what I call "research". Just voraciously reading all about their history up until modern day and then looking at all the different models that are offered. I went through this process and found the one I liked the best, despite price range and while I appreciated it immensely, I didn't buy it. I ended up satisfied that I knew about it and had arrived at the decision it was the one I liked best, but not enough to buy. The whole process was quite enjoyable and no money was spent.
> 
> ...


Yes I do know how it is. If you're doing market research for something, anything, then you're bound to buy something, anything. Like Hornet said, I too have trouble calling this a hobby. You stopped doing market research to buy a watch and then...you didn't buy a watch. Well, duh.

Modding watches, yes. Restoring watches, yes. Tinkering with watches, sure. Reviewing watches, OK. Doing market research to buy a watch, no.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Yes I do know how it is. If you're doing market research for something, anything, then you're bound to buy something, anything. Like Hornet said, I too have trouble calling this a hobby. You stopped doing market research to buy a watch and then...you didn't buy a watch. Well, duh.
> 
> Modding watches, yes. Restoring watches, yes. Tinkering with watches, sure. Reviewing watches, OK. Doing market research to buy a watch, no.


Subjective. You say it's not a hobby for me unless I mod, tinker, repair, etc? Fine with me. I've modded, repaired and at one time adjusted the movements of almost every watch I've owned. Only the gilt Turtle hasn't been opened to get an adjustment (and at 24 sec fast per day, it NEEDS it). So, then, is it a hobby? Must I do those things constantly on an ongoing basis for it to be a hobby? I usually don't need to adjust a watch over and over. Mods are rather quick and then you're done. These are all but a moment in time. Doing those brief things makes it a hobby? I don't really consider any of it a hobby to be honest. I just like watches. I call it a "hobby" for the sake of using familiar verbiage for the purpose of discussion here...

I'm actually not sure what the disagreement is (if there is one). I don't really think of this as a hobby and you seem to think I don't do "enough" of whatever for it to qualify as a hobby...so I think we agree? LOL.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> Just take a look at yourself, man, you've only been here a couple days and you are already getting sucked into the buying mentality. You wouldn't last a month in WPAC.  ......... or hardly anyone else. I mean that in a good way.


PetWatch, I thought you used to post with me in the previous WPAC thread. I've been way more than just an on/off poster in this thread. Search the first thread and see how much I contributed. I was around quite a bit. And because I made a joke about "justification" doesn't mean I've gotten sucked back in to the buying mentality. Buying ONE watch in what would be about 2.5 years is not getting sucked back in to the "buying mentality". Buying 3 watches a month for 6 months, yes...lol.

Of course I researched the SARB033's current price and availability. When I heard it was discontinued, I just had to see how hard they were to get and what prices were currently. I did the same thing when I found out the 2nd gen Monster was discontinued and I already own that one with no plans to buy another (and I'm not about to sell either, even if some people ARE paying 400+ for them).

I also research Sawtooths every once in awhile...already have one of those too with no plans to buy another. It's just a curiosity for me, that's all.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> As you were. Order cancelled, no home trial, no new watch incoming. Too much responsibility owning a Rado, I am not worthy. I am, however, now well versed on Rado products and service, a storied brand.
> 
> I am a watch addict in has been 23.5 days since my last watch purchase.


I'm starting to see a pattern here usc.......


The first purchases were hailed as grails and they lasted a reasonable length of time
This period of time has been steadily reducing.
Now you seem to be buying and then cancelling the order
.....and the speed at which you cancel seems to be reducing

Are you eventually going to implode? b-)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> As you were. Order cancelled, no home trial, no new watch incoming. Too much responsibility owning a Rado, I am not worthy. I am, however, now well versed on Rado products and service, a storied brand.
> 
> I am a watch addict in has been 23.5 days since my last watch purchase.


Cmon usc, you can do this. One more week and you haven't bought for a month. Same as stopping smoking - first month is the hardest - so don't ruin that month of effort - keep it up!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Cmon usc, you can do this. One more week and you haven't bought for a month. Same as stopping smoking - first month is the hardest - so don't ruin that month of effort - keep it up!


We're not counting the ordering and cancelling then?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> We're not counting the ordering and cancelling then?


Nope.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> As you were. Order cancelled, no home trial, no new watch incoming. Too much responsibility owning a Rado, I am not worthy. I am, however, now well versed on Rado products and service, a storied brand.
> 
> I am a watch addict in has been 23.5 days since my last watch purchase.


And now stop looking at watches online and just appreciate what you have.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you eventually going to implode? b-)


Eventually I may change the strap on my Timex.............maybe today.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> And now stop looking at watches online and just appreciate what you have.


I think I can do both...........


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I think I can do both...........


Few can, but I wish you luck


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

sirgilbert357 said:


> PetWatch, I thought you used to post with me in the previous WPAC thread. I've been way more than just an on/off poster in this thread. Search the first thread and see how much I contributed. I was around quite a bit. And because I made a joke about "justification" doesn't mean I've gotten sucked back in to the buying mentality. Buying ONE watch in what would be about 2.5 years is not getting sucked back in to the "buying mentality". Buying 3 watches a month for 6 months, yes...lol.
> 
> Of course I researched the SARB033's current price and availability. When I heard it was discontinued, I just had to see how hard they were to get and what prices were currently. I did the same thing when I found out the 2nd gen Monster was discontinued and I already own that one with no plans to buy another (and I'm not about to sell either, even if some people ARE paying 400+ for them).
> 
> I also research Sawtooths every once in awhile...already have one of those too with no plans to buy another. It's just a curiosity for me, that's all.


Yes, we go wayyyy back to the beginning. I was being somewhat factitious about not lasting a month, but I did notice the seeds for a purchase starting to germinate and being nurtured. It's an almost imperceptible process that sucks us in at times. Although, I have to hand it to you, I didn't realize you had never bought a watch since the inception of WPAC. You are a rare breed made of some tough WIS stuff, maybe we should leave the I out for your type, perhaps WS is a better fit.

My hats off to you sirgilbert357. Keep showing the way.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Cmon usc, you can do this. One more week and you haven't bought for a month. Same as stopping smoking - first month is the hardest - so don't ruin that month of effort - keep it up!


Don't fall for his shenanigans. He's bought plenty in those 23.5 days, the fact he returns them does not negate the purchase. Go ask the sellers if it was a purchase or not. I wouldn't sell him hoot.

USC if you ever buy a watch from me rest assured it will be a keeper.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> USC if you ever buy a watch from me rest assured it will be a keeper.


Every watch is a keeper.......

the question is by whom and for how long.

Only one purchase during the last 24 days made it to the house because I could not cancel that was the gold metro promptly returned.

Didn't like the metro on my favorite green nato it is too light for a nato.









not too bad on the leftover stock Seiko strap

















Still I think I prefer the stock Timex leather which I cleaned (I have been wearing it non stop for almost a month) and treated with Sno-Seal.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> And now stop looking at watches online and just appreciate what you have.





usclassic said:


> I think I can do both...........


This is the dream, but it's fairly elusive.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> *Every watch is a keeper.......
> 
> the question is by whom and for how long.*
> 
> ...


And the answer is - Not For You. 

I agree, I like the leather much better for that watch.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This is the dream, but it's fairly elusive.
> 
> Doc Savage


It takes practice.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Let me add it also takes having a watch you like and is satisfying. Something that has helped me is having strict parameters. For example 20mm lug width helped me resist this Bulova precisionist









at a ridiculously low price.

also several others.

Roue HDS









and more,

Anyway the point is sticking to the 20mm strap sizes helped me. You may also pick a case size - say 40mm and stick to that. Yes it limits the selection but that is the point. You can look at great watch designs yet not buy because one or more parameters is outside your "purchase" zone. Without that kind of restraint all watches become fair game and you will rationalize that you can live with it because of all the other good features. We know the out comes.... I really liked it but it wore too small, or to big.......etc.

So my advice is pick your parameters - by now you know what size works best on your wrist pick one and stick to it. If you can narrow down other features do it. The narrower the parameters the more you can resist close contenders.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> Yes, we go wayyyy back to the beginning. I was being somewhat factitious about not lasting a month, but I did notice the seeds for a purchase starting to germinate and being nurtured. It's an almost imperceptible process that sucks us in at times. Although, I have to hand it to you, I didn't realize you had never bought a watch since the inception of WPAC. You are a rare breed made of some tough WIS stuff, maybe we should leave the I out for your type, perhaps WS is a better fit.
> 
> My hats off to you sirgilbert357. Keep showing the way.


Yes, it can be a slippery slope when justifying our purchases. That "justification" post was mostly for fun, but it sure did sound like something we'd see on this forum, LOL. I actually already have my Christmas spending planned out and even that is contingent on getting a Christmas bonus from work, which may or may not happen. It's going towards paying off our vehicle first (Woo-HOO!). If there's any left over, we'll have some much deserved fun with the extra, but a SARB033 isn't currently on my list.

Thanks for the kind words. I'll try to be a motivation to others here...but my tools of the trade are sometimes crude and harsh, LOL.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

The problem for me arises when I find something that has 20mm lugs 39mm case 100m wr such as this Tissot

















9mm thick.

Bash the date window or something.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wait the magnifier is inside the crystal..........wow I like that 10 sec per year........ help


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It takes practice.





usclassic said:


> The problem for me arises when I find something that has 20mm lugs 39mm case 100m wr such as this Tissot
> 
> 9mm thick.
> 
> Bash the date window or something.


This would be a good time to practice what you preach. At least stop looking until you hit thirty days.

You have The One that covers all you need. What is so great about the Tissot that you need it now? o|


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

e dantes said:


> This would be a good time to practice what you preach. At least stop looking until you hit thirty days.
> 
> You have The One that covers all you need. What is so great about the Tissot that you need it now? o|


Sapphire, bracelet,


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Sapphire, bracelet,


If you are determined to order another watch, then make a list of everything you want on the watch, including the bands/bracelet. Spend the next few weeks or month doing the research of the best possible choices. Once you have picked The Watch, then wait another month to make sure your wants/needs haven't changed or nothing shiny comes along to distract you. After ordering, avoid watch internet sites forever.

Basically, you need to admit you have a problem. I believe any WPAC member will say you do.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Wait the magnifier is inside the crystal..........wow I like that 10 sec per year........ help


You need help to avoid this piece of junk? Here I can ruin in for you in just two words:

Center Links.

Just look at them! They're slanted and don't go with the look of the watch at all.

The dial is also bland and devoid of charm or character...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Double Post.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sirgilbert357 said:


> You need help to avoid this piece of junk? Here I can ruin in for you in just two words:
> 
> Center Links.
> 
> ...


Wow. Those links really are terrible.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The problem for me arises when I find something that has 20mm lugs 39mm case 100m wr such as this Tissot
> 
> View attachment 13703819
> 
> ...


You're just taking the piss now USC. Anyway, it's dull and looks like a ladies watch.....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

e dantes said:


> If you are determined to order another watch, then make a list of everything you want on the watch, including the bands/bracelet. Spend the next few weeks or month doing the research of the best possible choices. Once you have picked The Watch, then wait another month to make sure your wants/needs haven't changed or nothing shiny comes along to distract you. After ordering, avoid watch internet sites forever.
> 
> Basically, you need to admit you have a problem. I believe any WPAC member will say you do.


Of course I have a problem. We all have a problem. What you suggest I do is absolutely impossible for me.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

May have a point here

















What were they thinking....

Problem solved


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

USC, why don’t you just set a limit of $X for your watch fund, doesn’t matter if it’s $50, $500, $5,000 or whatever.

Allow yourself 1-2 watches that can be owned for that dollar amount. Then it’s 1 in, 1 out going forward and never exceed the dollar limit.

Like a lot of us, you have a problem, however yours seems to be less manageable than others. Setting limits and a budget should eliminate the handwringing and stress that having this problem seems to cause.

No one here is busting your b*lls for buying watches, we’ve all gone through something similar, on a slightly different level maybe but similar nonetheless. It’s the way you go about it that appears completely insane and maybe attempting to manage the problem instead of trying to eliminate the urge will cause you less grief.

It won’t be as fun for the rest of us but it might be less stressful for you.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> May have a point here
> 
> View attachment 13704155
> 
> ...


First the Rado and now this Tissot, it's just one after the other USC. Do you not see the pattern here?

And I thought you were going to stop looking?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> USC, why don't you just set a limit of $X for your watch fund, doesn't matter if it's $50, $500, $5,000 or whatever.
> 
> Allow yourself 1-2 watches that can be owned for that dollar amount. Then it's 1 in, 1 out going forward and never exceed the dollar limit.
> 
> ...


Well my mind set is I don't like owning a watch I don't wear regardless of the price, So one in one watch out is fine. I really don't stress about it. It is more like a relaxing sport and frankly not a problem for me personally. I think maybe I need some other social media accounts. But I have no interest in that. My behavior seems rational and normal for me. Fun in fact. As far as a price limit I don't know about that. I don't see investing much - probably $500 at most at any given time and that would be for one watch that I wear. But I am getting as much satisfaction from this $34 Timex as I did the $450 sumo - perhaps more.

I appreciate the outlet here perhaps more than the watch buying, flipping, returning, and order cancelling. Maybe that is my subconscious need for attention that keeps me presenting these watch temptations here on this forum. Certainly it is not serious activity but fun and games.I enjoy the company and no one in my limited circle of friends knows anything about watches, nor cares.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> First the Rado and now this Tissot, it's just one after the other USC. Do you not see the pattern here?
> 
> And I thought you were going to stop looking?


Did you? really. Well I could try that since it was my plan but I will miss all my watch buddies.

The Rado was too high class and the Tissot has a second hand and date. But still.....


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Well my mind set is I don't like owning a watch I don't wear regardless of the price, So one in one watch out is fine. I really don't stress about it. It is more like a relaxing sport and frankly not a problem for me personally. I think maybe I need some other social media accounts. But I have no interest in that. My behavior seems rational and normal for me. Fun in fact. As far as a price limit I don't know about that. I don't see investing much - probably $500 at most at any given time and that would be for one watch that I wear. But I am getting as much satisfaction from this $34 Timex as I did the $450 sumo - perhaps more.
> 
> I appreciate the outlet here perhaps more than the watch buying, flipping, returning, and order cancelling. Maybe that is my subconscious need for attention that keeps me presenting these watch temptations here on this forum. Certainly it is not serious activity but fun and games.I enjoy the company and no one in my limited circle of friends knows anything about watches, nor cares.


I can appreciate this actually. I'm sorta in the same spot but without the urge to buy. I'm set on my next purchase and there's no real reason to be on this forum, other than I like it, and like you I don't have any personal friends who are into watches.

In reality, you seem to be in a good place. Owning one watch, not a lot of money wrapped up in the hobby and actively participating in the forum. It could be a lot worse, you could have a basketful of watches and 5 on order.

We all have to have something to occupy our free time, it doesn't matter if it's a few minutes a day or several hours. I pop in and out but, like many here, I'm busy with work, family and other responsibilities. IIRC, you're retired and this is as good a place as any to spend part of your day.

You do you, USC. Good luck with your search and keep posting, I like to see what you're considering. I'll give it a good-hearted bash if it deserves it or give it a thumbs up if I like it.

I like the Tissot, BTW, would make a nice everyday wearer.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well my mind set is I don't like owning a watch I don't wear regardless of the price, So one in one watch out is fine. I really don't stress about it. It is more like a relaxing sport and frankly not a problem for me personally. I think maybe I need some other social media accounts. But I have no interest in that. My behavior seems rational and normal for me. Fun in fact. As far as a price limit I don't know about that. I don't see investing much - probably $500 at most at any given time and that would be for one watch that I wear. But I am getting as much satisfaction from this $34 Timex as I did the $450 sumo - perhaps more.
> 
> I appreciate the outlet here perhaps more than the watch buying, flipping, returning, and order cancelling. Maybe that is my subconscious need for attention that keeps me presenting these watch temptations here on this forum. Certainly it is not serious activity but fun and games.I enjoy the company and no one in my limited circle of friends knows anything about watches, nor cares.


If you are happy with what you do USC then I'm happy for you. But it's always seems like you're searching for something and never finding it.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Actually USC I think that I'm somewhat like you. And no, I'm not talk about the beard.....;-)

I've always been buying one watch after another and I think that I actually get bored of each one and needed something new to keep me interested. I'm sure if I swore off WUS I'd remain happy with what I'd got. The other thing is that I think I'm kidding myself that if I went up market (e.g. Tudor black bay, speedmaster, etc) that this would make me happy whereas the reality is that I'd be spending soo much money that this would dissuade me from selling rather than satisfying me. Take the mkii key west, I thought this watch would be the one to end things, nope, in the end I'd tried the best sub homage and found myself moving on.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I discovered another important factor which is comfort. The seiko band was stiff and not comfortable to sleep with so I got out of bed and changed to the soft and subtle Timex strap. Comfort is a factor that is not discovered in pictures but again on the wrist over time and plays an important role in longevity. Especially for those of us who don't take them off at night. Yet at the same time we can adapt to a heavy watch and bracelet combination and say it is comfortable for us.

It is now harder with one watch I like to buy another knowing I would have to give this one up. Yet I still search................

it has been 25 days since my last watch purchase.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I discovered another important factor which is comfort. The seiko band was stiff and not comfortable to sleep with so I got out of bed and changed to the soft and subtle Timex strap. Comfort is a factor that is not discovered in pictures but again on the wrist over time and plays an important role in longevity. Especially for those of us who don't take them off at night. Yet at the same time we can adapt to a heavy watch and bracelet combination and say it is comfortable for us.
> 
> It is now harder with one watch I like to buy another knowing I would have to give this one up. Yet I still search................
> 
> it has been 25 days since my last watch purchase.


Take a seat in the WPAC therapy room USC.....










Comfy? OK, so if you have a watch you like already why are you searching for another one? What is it you're searching for exactly? Or aren't you searching for anything and this is symptomatic of something else?

Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

usclassic said:


> The problem for me arises when I find something that has 20mm lugs 39mm case 100m wr such as this Tissot
> 
> View attachment 13703819
> 
> ...


To me "Chronometer... Officially Certified" sounds too much like "Chronometer...Honest!".

Why the unnecessary text, Tissot, why?

Distracts from the cyclops (that emphasizes the non-matching date window) I guess.

Pass!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, chaps - I need your help (although I don't really want it!)

In anticipation of a decent Christmas bonus (red flag #1, I know) I've started eyeing up a blue dial Tudor Black Bay 41. And by "eyeing up" I mean "thinking about it semi-obsessively".

Whilst I'm not a model WPAC citizen, I have been motivated to continue downsizing my collection of 20 to a collection of 12 with 6 permanent watches, and 6 potentially rotating spots. I'm currently thinking the permanent spots will eventually include a Speedy Pro, Aqua Terra, at least one of my two Damasko's, and the Tudor.

The Tudor would be my most expensive purchase to date. Part of my thinking is if I'm going to part with that sort of $ I want to wear it a lot, and the BB41 is a versatile watch that is dressy enough for the office, but can be dressed down with jeans. The current runner up/competitor for this role is a Sinn 556 I blue.

I've tried the black dial version on in an AD and it was a good fit for my wrist, and definitely my favorite watch of the 8-10 I put on my wrist that day.

I won't be making any purchase until the bonus is in the bank, and hopefully some post Christmas discounting.

So, please bash away at the watch, the brand, my watch plan in general etc. Be the hero I need, not the one I want!









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Ok, chaps - I need your help (although I don't really want it!)
> 
> In anticipation of a decent Christmas bonus (red flag #1, I know) I've started eyeing up a blue dial Tudor Black Bay 41. And by "eyeing up" I mean "thinking about it semi-obsessively".
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm probably not going to be much help dissuading you, I like Tudor as a brand, I generally like the black bay series, but these ones seem bland to me. The lack of a bezel always makes me feel that there is something missing. It also feels like a lazy way to create a "dress" watch by taking a diver to start with.....

I'd take a different tack and ask you to consider whether you really need this? If you've already got 20 watches and are trying to consolidate why buy another?


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

jon_huskisson said:


> Ok, chaps - I need your help (although I don't really want it!)
> 
> In anticipation of a decent Christmas bonus (red flag #1, I know) I've started eyeing up a blue dial Tudor Black Bay 41. And by "eyeing up" I mean "thinking about it semi-obsessively".
> 
> ...


Sorry, can't bash it. The BB41 is my favorite watch in my collection. Goes with absolutely everything. Only thing I could say is the black would be more versatile than the blue. Sorry, not much help here.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jon_huskisson said:


> Ok, chaps - I need your help (although I don't really want it!)
> 
> In anticipation of a decent Christmas bonus (red flag #1, I know) I've started eyeing up a blue dial Tudor Black Bay 41. And by "eyeing up" I mean "thinking about it semi-obsessively".
> 
> ...


As a Tudor owner, I can still bash this one. If you're going to get a Tudor, get one with the new in house movement. It's awesome to wear my Pelagos and educate the insufferable "Rolex only" chaps about how it exceeds the current submarimer in depth rating, functional adjustable clasp, AND movement. It's that last one that really twists the knife 

Mind you I have nothing against Rolex - just the occasional douchey owner.

Doc Savage


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, it's a nice watch. 

Hella expensive, imo, but you do you.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> As a Tudor owner, I can still bash this one. If you're going to get a Tudor, get one with the new in house movement. It's awesome to wear my Pelagos and educate the insufferable "Rolex only" chaps about how it exceeds the current submarimer in depth rating, functional adjustable class, AND movement. It's that last one that really twists the knife
> 
> Mind you I have nothing against Rolex - just the occasional douchey owner.
> 
> Doc Savage


What kinda bash was that?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Take a seat in the WPAC therapy room USC.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry no second hand cigar smoke for this bloke


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> To me "Chronometer... Officially Certified" sounds too much like "Chronometer...Honest!".
> 
> Why the unnecessary text, Tissot, why?
> 
> ...


Well it is an expensive quartz certification to .07 spd or better and they are proud of it. Anyway I don't want a black dial anyway.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Sorry no second hand cigar smoke for this bloke


It's a vape, you're fine.......


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry, but I'm probably not going to be much help dissuading you, I like Tudor as a brand, I generally like the black bay series, but these ones seem bland to me. The lack of a bezel always makes me feel that there is something missing. It also feels like a lazy way to create a "dress" watch by taking a diver to start with.....
> 
> I'd take a different tack and ask you to consider whether you really need this? If you've already got 20 watches and are trying to consolidate why buy another?


That's a fair question. I don't need another watch. I don't need any watches. But I really like watches, and want to own nice watches. Like many of us, my idea of what constitutes a nice watch is escalating. I'm hoping that the likes of Tudor and Omega will be the peak of that escalation; at the very least they are at a price point where I won't feel comfortable selling them online, which will help to limit the "if I just sold x and y, then buying z wouldn't actually cost much" thinking.

I have one watch for sale on WUS, and have 3 more earmarked for listing, so I am getting there in terms of consolidation.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Spartan247 said:


> Sorry, can't bash it. The BB41 is my favorite watch in my collection. Goes with absolutely everything. Only thing I could say is the black would be more versatile than the blue. Sorry, not much help here.


Fair point about the black dial. Part of my thinking is that this watch was the result of a search for a new blue diver. I want to upgrade my blue Obris Morgan Explorer to something nicer and smaller, looked at the Black Bay but decided I don't like the polished slab sides, AD encouraged me to try the BB41 and unexpectedly really liked it.

Another part of my thinking is planning long term. The Speedy Pro will be black, and both my Damasko's have black dials. The Aqua Terra will be blue or grey. A lot of casual blue dial watches have a really bright blue I don't really care for, or a sunburst which looks dressy. I really like the choice of blue on the BB41, although I do want to check it out IRL before I buy.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> As a Tudor owner, I can still bash this one. If you're going to get a Tudor, get one with the new in house movement. It's awesome to wear my Pelagos and educate the insufferable "Rolex only" chaps about how it exceeds the current submarimer in depth rating, functional adjustable class, AND movement. It's that last one that really twists the knife
> 
> Mind you I have nothing against Rolex - just the occasional douchey owner.
> 
> Doc Savage


I was expecting a "$2500 for an ETA movement you can find in sub $1000 watches" bash.

It's fair to say the in-house movement would be more appealing, but I think that would increase the price further.

I'm helping to justify the ETA version by i) I quite like the curved text on the ETA Tudor models, and think the in-house models have too much text, and ii) this is going to be a keeper so will get serviced, and I think an ETA service at a local watch repair place will be significantly cheaper than a Tudor service.

If Tudor was to announce that they'll release a BB41 with in-house movement in the near future, that might be cause for me to delay this purchase.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> That's a fair question. I don't need another watch. I don't need any watches. But I really like watches, and want to own nice watches. Like many of us, my idea of what constitutes a nice watch is escalating. I'm hoping that the likes of Tudor and Omega will be the peak of that escalation; at the very least they are at a price point where I won't feel comfortable selling them online, which will help to limit the "if I just sold x and y, then buying z wouldn't actually cost much" thinking.
> 
> I have one watch for sale on WUS, and have 3 more earmarked for listing, so I am getting there in terms of consolidation.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I have found that the escalation aspect of a "nice watch" was a worrying trend, especially after the number of times I went to ADs and handled Tudors, Omegas, etc and found myself mumbling "wtf, this 5 times the value of what I'm wearing?", I just didn't feel the value tbh. But, but I still find myself drawn to the idea of buying one. Crazy huh?

I'm not at all sure that using the argument about the value is a good idea, if you get bored or hate the watch will you just keep it?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> That's a fair question. I don't need another watch. I don't need any watches. But I really like watches, and want to own nice watches. Like many of us, my idea of what constitutes a nice watch is escalating. I'm hoping that the likes of Tudor and Omega will be the peak of that escalation; at the very least they are at a price point where I won't feel comfortable selling them online, which will help to limit the "if I just sold x and y, then buying z wouldn't actually cost much" thinking.
> 
> I have one watch for sale on WUS, and have 3 more earmarked for listing, so I am getting there in terms of consolidation.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Once you get to the top you find out it's what you thought it would be. You have too many watches already. I have found deescalation the answer for me even before escalating very high.

Been searching all day and found nothing I would trade my Timex for. So I think I have exhausted the need to search.......for now.

You come here to stop buying watches..........so stop. Sell some more. It is liberating as Hornet has found out as well. Get off the hamster wheel.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

jon_huskisson said:


> I was expecting a "$2500 for an ETA movement you can find in sub $1000 watches" bash.
> 
> It's fair to say the in-house movement would be more appealing, but I think that would increase the price further.
> 
> ...


Personally I've never got wrapped up in the in house movement > eta argument. Is the in house Tudor movement more impressive from an engineering and technical standpoint? Yup. But like you said, when it needs service you have to send it to Tudor vs an eta that any capable watchmaker can do. My eta BB41 runs +3/d. For me the house movement isn't worth it in terms of purchase price and service cost for the gains. Plus the curved 'Self-Winding' text is just cool.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I have found that the escalation aspect of a "nice watch" was a worrying trend, especially after the number of times I went to ADs and handled Tudors, Omegas, etc and found myself mumbling "wtf, this 5 times the value of what I'm wearing?", I just didn't feel the value tbh. But, but I still find myself drawn to the idea of buying one. Crazy huh?
> 
> I'm not at all sure that using the argument about the value is a good idea, if you get bored or hate the watch will you just keep it?


I tend to be very focused on value, and it's something I find difficult to move away from (although as my purchasing has escalated I'm obviously changing my view of what constitutes value).

This would be the first purchase where I'm accepting the fact that this isn't the best value proposition, but IS the one I want most. Probably the most effective bash for me would be pointing out that the Sinn 556, a Month Triumph, a Longines Conquest, and an Oris would all be much better value.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Spartan247 said:


> Personally I've never got wrapped up in the in house movement > eta argument. Is the in house Tudor movement more impressive from an engineering and technical standpoint? Yup. But like you said, when it needs service you have to send it to Tudor vs an eta that any capable watchmaker can do. My eta BB41 runs +3/d. For me the house movement isn't worth it in terms of purchase price and service cost for the gains. Plus the curved 'Self-Winding' text is just cool.


You're not helping (but you are )!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Once you get to the top you find out it's what you thought it would be. You have too many watches already. I have found deescalation the answer for me even before escalating very high.
> 
> Been searching all day and found nothing I would trade my Timex for. So I think I have exhausted the need to search.......for now.
> 
> You come here to stop buying watches..........so stop. Sell some more. It is liberating as Hornet has found out as well. Get off the hamster wheel.


Actually I came here to curb and focus my buying, not to stop it. I admitted that from the outset, and my aim for next year's WPAC will be the same, but cranked up a notch.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Actually I came here to curb and focus my buying, not to stop it. I admitted that from the outset, and my aim for next year's WPAC will be the same, but cranked up a notch.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


That Tudor is as fine a watch as any but your planning may be somewhat off, by an arm. Owning twelve and wearing one of those twelve 'a lot' doesn't make much sense. If you're wearing watches on both arms then yeah, sure.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> Actually I came here to curb and focus my buying, not to stop it. I admitted that from the outset, and my aim for next year's WPAC will be the same, but cranked up a notch.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


What is the point of procrastination? To get a few more watches in under the wire? This is the watch purchase abstinence club.

To others I say if you can't bash the watch..............bash the buying.

value is the enemy of abstinence.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I tend to be very focused on value, and it's something I find difficult to move away from (although as my purchasing has escalated I'm obviously changing my view of what constitutes value).
> 
> This would be the first purchase where I'm accepting the fact that this isn't the best value proposition, but IS the one I want most. Probably the most effective bash for me would be pointing out that the Sinn 556, a Month Triumph, a Longines Conquest, and an Oris would all be much better value.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


List out your current collection for us please, all of them......

.....can't believe there isn't something covering this already.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What is the point of procrastination? To get a few more watches in under the wire? This is the watch purchase abstinence club.
> 
> To others I say if you can't bash the watch..............bash the buying.
> 
> value is the enemy of abstinence.


that's like Mussolini giving lecture on morals


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I’m not sure that’s the blue dial sport watch I would buy but I don’t have an alternative in mind ATM, maybe the Sinn. I might have to think a bit about it.

I think the 41mm size throws me off too, at 38-39 it becomes easier for me but you’ve tried it on and I haven’t. I think it will wear larger the longer you own it. 

You might be able to combine the AT and this BB into one watch with a blue AT, just a thought as the blue AT is my favorite version from Omega.

Which a Damasko will you keep?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> What kinda bash was that?


Admittedly, it's far from my best work 

Doc Savage


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm not sure that's the blue dial sport watch I would buy but I don't have an alternative in mind ATM, maybe the Sinn. I might have to think a bit about it.
> 
> I think the 41mm size throws me off too, at 38-39 it becomes easier for me but you've tried it on and I haven't. I think it will wear larger the longer you own it.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely try it on again before I purchase anything. Maybe it felt good on my wrist because it was immediately after I tried the regular Black Bay on. Other watches in my normal size range (e.g. a 40mm Oris Aquis and a 36mm Nomos Club) felt far too small that day.

No Damasko is leaving the collection any time soon.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> List out your current collection for us please, all of them......
> 
> .....can't believe there isn't something covering this already.


SOTC:
Hamilton Jazzmaster
Oris Rectangular
Christopher Ward Malvern Chrono
Ball Trainmaster
Christopher Ward Malvern (to be sold)
Bulova Accutron (to be sold)
Christopher Ward Malvern Squared
Ball Nightbreaker
Orient Star Classic
Junghans Max Bill
Obrus Morgan Explorer I (already listed for sale)
Vostok Amphibia
Orient Mako (to be sold)
Damasko DA38
Glycine Combat 6 (to be sold)
Seiko SNK
Dan Henry 1970 (to be sold)
Helgray Silverstone (to be sold)
Damasko DS30
Aevig Valkyr

The Ball Nightbreaker is the most similar to the Tudor, but different enough IMO.

So with 7 to leave the collection in the coming months, I'll probably bring 2 in, taking me down to 15. It might take a little while to get down to 12, but this is progress.

There's a couple (the Seiko and Vostok) that won't be sold because they're not worth much. They'll either be my beaters until they break, or maybe I'll do a giveaway if I'm feeling generous.










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> SOTC:
> Hamilton Jazzmaster
> Oris Rectangular
> Christopher Ward Malvern Chrono
> ...


IMHO there seems like a lot of overlap in the first box with the Tudor, you don't need the Tudor you need to rationalise that box.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> IMHO there seems like a lot of overlap in the first box with the Tudor, you don't need the Tudor you need to rationalise that box.


+1 He could just keep the second box and be done


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> +1 He could just keep the second box and be done


I'd not even started on the second box yet.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> SOTC:
> Hamilton Jazzmaster
> Oris Rectangular
> Christopher Ward Malvern Chrono
> ...


Second box; sell 'em all apart from the Damasko DA38 (or the Damasko DS30) and the Aevig Valkyr. Damasko DA38 fulfills the same role as the Tudor would......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> IMHO there seems like a lot of overlap in the first box with the Tudor, you don't need the Tudor you need to rationalise that box.


Could identify the ones similar - sell them then use the funds for the Tudor.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Second box; sell 'em all apart from the Damasko DA38 (or the Damasko DS30) and the Aevig Valkyr. Damasko DA38 fulfills the same role as the Tudor would......


I don't think a brutal cull from 20 to 2 watches is rational, likely to produce anything other than sellers remorse, or be suitable for Jon. Who does that. It's a process. You of all people should know that. A minor cull to start the process might be appropriate identifying overlap.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> IMHO there seems like a lot of overlap in the first box with the Tudor, you don't need the Tudor you need to rationalise that box.


Definitely some overlap, but I've accepted that there will always be some overlap in my collection, and it's not necessarily a bad thing if they all still get worn and enjoyed. I'm just never going to be a 3 watch guy with zero overlap between them.


georgefl74 said:


> +1 He could just keep the second box and be done


The top layer are predominantly work watches, and the bottom drawer casual watches and beaters.

I'm leaning more towards significantly thinning out the bottom drawer, because the Damaskos already dominate what I wear casually.


Hornet99 said:


> Second box; sell 'em all apart from the Damasko DA38 (or the Damasko DS30) and the Aevig Valkyr. Damasko DA38 fulfills the same role as the Tudor would......


Both Damaskos are full-on tool watches, and aren't appropriate for my work environment (more of a personal thing than something that others would notice or care about). I'm viewing the Tudor as a work watch that I'll also wear on other occasions (dinner out, theatre etc).


RustyBin5 said:


> Could identify the ones similar - sell them then use the funds for the Tudor.


I've added pics of what my current collection will look like after the planned sales. The finds raised will definitely go towards one watch, but the Tudor would be paid for out of my bonus.


RustyBin5 said:


> I don't think a brutal cull from 20 to 2 watches is rational, likely to produce anything other than sellers remorse, or be suitable for Jon. Who does that. It's a process. You of all people should know that. A minor cull to start the process might be appropriate identifying overlap.


Agree with this. The main reason I feel like I can get the collection down to 12 is owning the Damaskos; since I've had them they are my go-to casual watches, and so I no longer feel the need to own the Dan Henry, Helgray, Mako etc. I'm thinking that owning the Tudor (and subsequently the Speedy and AT) will have a similar effect, and I'll start thinning down the top layer of work watches. This isn't going to happen overnight.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't think a brutal cull from 20 to 2 watches is rational, likely to produce anything other than sellers remorse, or be suitable for Jon. Who does that. It's a process. You of all people should know that. A minor cull to start the process might be appropriate identifying overlap.


Agree, include the Seiko and the Vostok and he has identified 9 of the 20 to be sold or given away. That's a fairly significant cull and a good place to start.

Still some overlap but a nice, somewhat reasonably sized collection is the end result. Add an AT and or Tudor and over time I think the collection becomes even smaller and more refined.

I think your on the right track here Jon.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Interesting that the proposed cull leaves you without a dive watch. Not suggesting you need one but I wonder if a future refinement might lead you to a nicer dive watch?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Interesting that the proposed cull leaves you without a dive watch. Not suggesting you need one but I wonder if a future refinement might lead you to a nicer dive watch?


If he gets along with the Tudor case shape I could see a bezelled Black Bay being added


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Interesting that the proposed cull leaves you without a dive watch. Not suggesting you need one but I wonder if a future refinement might lead you to a nicer dive watch?


Yes, this has not escaped my attention. This started out as a plan to upgrade my Obris Morgan and has gone on a slightly different path since then. A diver will definitely get added at some point (something like an Oris Aquis, Sinn 104 or the new Longines Hydroconquest with creamic bezel), but I'm in no hurry.


RustyBin5 said:


> If he gets along with the Tudor case shape I could see a bezelled Black Bay being added


As much as I love the look of the bezelled Black Bays, it just didn't do it for me on the wrist unfortunately. It sat too tall with those slab sides.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't think a brutal cull from 20 to 2 watches is rational, likely to produce anything other than sellers remorse, or be suitable for Jon. Who does that. It's a process. You of all people should know that. A minor cull to start the process might be appropriate identifying overlap.


I'm just being ruthless Rusty, no point beating about the bush.......

......what he does is entirety up to him, I'm just offering an opinion.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Definitely some overlap, but I've accepted that there will always be some overlap in my collection, and it's not necessarily a bad thing if they all still get worn and enjoyed. I'm just never going to be a 3 watch guy with zero overlap between them.The top layer are predominantly work watches, and the bottom drawer casual watches and beaters.
> 
> I'm leaning more towards significantly thinning out the bottom drawer, because the Damaskos already dominate what I wear casually.Both Damaskos are full-on tool watches, and aren't appropriate for my work environment (more of a personal thing than something that others would notice or care about). I'm viewing the Tudor as a work watch that I'll also wear on other occasions (dinner out, theatre etc).I've added pics of what my current collection will look like after the planned sales. The finds raised will definitely go towards one watch, but the Tudor would be paid for out of my bonus.Agree with this. The main reason I feel like I can get the collection down to 12 is owning the Damaskos; since I've had them they are my go-to casual watches, and so I no longer feel the need to own the Dan Henry, Helgray, Mako etc. I'm thinking that owning the Tudor (and subsequently the Speedy and AT) will have a similar effect, and I'll start thinning down the top layer of work watches. This isn't going to happen overnight.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've got a sound long term plan. Just sticking to it is the important thing.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jon_huskisson said:


> Definitely some overlap, but I've accepted that there will always be some overlap in my collection, and it's not necessarily a bad thing if they all still get worn and enjoyed. I'm just never going to be a 3 watch guy with zero overlap between them.The top layer are predominantly work watches, and the bottom drawer casual watches and beaters.
> 
> I'm leaning more towards significantly thinning out the bottom drawer, because the Damaskos already dominate what I wear casually.Both Damaskos are full-on tool watches, and aren't appropriate for my work environment (more of a personal thing than something that others would notice or care about). I'm viewing the Tudor as a work watch that I'll also wear on other occasions (dinner out, theatre etc).I've added pics of what my current collection will look like after the planned sales. The finds raised will definitely go towards one watch, but the Tudor would be paid for out of my bonus.Agree with this. The main reason I feel like I can get the collection down to 12 is owning the Damaskos; since I've had them they are my go-to casual watches, and so I no longer feel the need to own the Dan Henry, Helgray, Mako etc. I'm thinking that owning the Tudor (and subsequently the Speedy and AT) will have a similar effect, and I'll start thinning down the top layer of work watches. This isn't going to happen overnight.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a reasonable, doable plan. Put away the ones you plan on selling so you don't see them. When you don't miss even seeing them, you'll know you won't miss them when they're gone.

Doc Savage


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Yes, this has not escaped my attention. This started out as a plan to upgrade my Obris Morgan and has gone on a slightly different path since then. A diver will definitely get added at some point (something like an Oris Aquis, Sinn 104 or the new Longines Hydroconquest with creamic bezel), but I'm in no hurry.As much as I love the look of the bezelled Black Bays, it just didn't do it for me on the wrist unfortunately. It sat too tall with those slab sides.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


The black bay 41 is the same watch same slab sides and dimensions. Only diff is it's all dial and no bezel


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> The black bay 41 is the same watch same slab sides and dimensions. Only diff is it's all dial and no bezel


Black Bay divers, especially in house versions, are considerably taller. Specs online list 14.8mm for the Black Bay vs 11.2 on the BB41.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Spartan247 said:


> Black Bay divers, especially in house versions, are considerably taller. Specs online list 14.8mm for the Black Bay vs 11.2 on the BB41.


And on the wrist the difference felt like even more than that. On the BB the case back protrudes, meaning that it sits off the wrist slightly. The BB41 hugs my wrist much more closely.

Now the BB58 is a lot closer to the BB41 in thickness. I didn't get to see one, but that might be tempting in the future if Tudor releases more colorways.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> And on the wrist the difference felt like even more than that. On the BB the case back protrudes, meaning that it sits off the wrist slightly. The BB41 hugs my wrist much more closely.
> 
> Now the BB58 is a lot closer to the BB41 in thickness. I didn't get to see one, but that might be tempting in the future if Tudor releases more colorways.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Hmm not that I doubt you but I owned the Bb41 and it wore the same as the rest of my Tudor's. Intriguing. Incidentally the reason I sold it was that it wore too big due to the dial feeling larger due to no bezel.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> That's a fair question. I don't need another watch. I don't need any watches. But I really like watches, and want to own nice watches. Like many of us, my idea of what constitutes a nice watch is escalating. I'm hoping that the likes of Tudor and Omega will be the peak of that escalation; at the very least they are at a price point where I won't feel comfortable selling them online, which will help to limit the "if I just sold x and y, then buying z wouldn't actually cost much" thinking.
> 
> I have one watch for sale on WUS, and have 3 more earmarked for listing, so I am getting there in terms of consolidation.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Sometimes we get an itch that just has to be scratched to get it out of our system and see what happens, this is where you seem to be. I would simply caution that you dispel the notion from your purchase consideration that escalating the purchase price will keep you from flipping in the future. Unless you get out of the watch buying gig if you flip now you will flip in the future, even if you are more hesitant at first.

Can't help you bash the Tudor you've chosen since it is my favorite Tudor style, simple, classy yet utilitarian, and a nice blue at that. Not what you wanted to hear, but you are intent on buying more expensive watches so you could do a lot worse. Shop wisely with an eye to future flip value.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Sometimes we get an itch that just has to be scratched to get it out of our system and see what happens, this is where you seem to be. I would simply caution that you dispel the notion from your purchase consideration that escalating the purchase price will keep you from flipping in the future. Unless you get out of the watch buying gig if you flip now you will flip in the future, even if you are more hesitant at first.
> 
> Can't help you bash the Tudor you've chosen since it is my favorite Tudor style, simple, classy yet utilitarian, and a nice blue at that. Not what you wanted to hear, but you are intent on buying more expensive watches so you could do a lot worse. Shop wisely with an eye to future flip value.


Agreed, the bb41 is one of the poorer ones for depreciation from RRp - so a mint used example would be the way to go. Plenty around.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Agreed, the bb41 is one of the poorer ones for depreciation from RRp - so a mint used example would be the way to go. Plenty around.


I would definitely consider a gently used model if the price is right. However, from what I've seen the pre-owned models for sale aren't much cheaper than the grey market (and I've seem some above grey market pricing). I suppose part of the premium is the remainder of the OEM warranty, but I think I'd rather spend a bit more for a new watch on the grey market. Am I missing something?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I would definitely consider a gently used model if the price is right. However, from what I've seen the pre-owned models for sale aren't much cheaper than the grey market (and I've seem some above grey market pricing). I suppose part of the premium is the remainder of the OEM warranty, but I think I'd rather spend a bit more for a new watch on the grey market. Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Not really - think you got the bases covered


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

So, I just read through the last few pages and I have to say that I don't think I could handle being without a diver -- for ANY length of time. It is literally my favorite and my go-to watch style. My hat is off to Jon_huskisson with the scope of the consolidation he is doing here, but not having a diver in the midst of it all? OUCH...I don't think I could do it. LOL. I know, I know -- different strokes for different folks.

Come to think of it, during my consolidation efforts, it ALWAYS centered around the divers. They were the first to be looked at, evaluated, and decided upon. None of the other styles of watches ever mattered as much, lol. And now, 4 of my 6 "real" watches are divers, with the one dress watch I have sporting a 150m water resistance and a screw down crown (which was sought after and intentional, even for a dress watch). And one of the remaining watches is a G-Shock with 200m WR.

I know none of this is more than me babbling on, but just felt like sharing...part of why my consolidation was mostly successful is because I had that clarity about what I liked, and I think that is key to anyone here considering consolidation, scaling back purchases, or total abstinence. You have to KNOW what you like and want first...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> So, I just read through the last few pages and I have to say that I don't think I could handle being without a diver -- for ANY length of time. It is literally my favorite and my go-to watch style. My hat is off to Jon_huskisson with the scope of the consolidation he is doing here, but not having a diver in the midst of it all? OUCH...I don't think I could do it. LOL. I know, I know -- different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Come to think of it, during my consolidation efforts, it ALWAYS centered around the divers. They were the first to be looked at, evaluated, and decided upon. None of the other styles of watches ever mattered as much, lol. And now, 4 of my 6 "real" watches are divers, with the one dress watch I have sporting a 150m water resistance and a screw down crown (which was sought after and intentional, even for a dress watch). And one of the remaining watches is a G-Shock with 200m WR.
> 
> I know none of this is more than me babbling on, but just felt like sharing...part of why my consolidation was mostly successful is because I had that clarity about what I liked, and I think that is key to anyone here considering consolidation, scaling back purchases, or total abstinence. You have to KNOW what you like and want first...


Yep, if pushed to choose just one watch it'd be a diver for me....


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, if pushed to choose just one watch it'd be a diver for me....


Same here. I can't imagine ever having less than a few divers in my collection.

Doc Savage


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Fun side conversation:

Pick just ONE diver. Go...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Fun side conversation:
> 
> Pick just ONE diver. Go...


Oris 65


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Fun side conversation:
> 
> Pick just ONE diver. Go...


Jacques Cousteau.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Fun side conversation:
> 
> Pick just ONE diver. Go...


Jacques Cousteau.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

sirgilbert357 said:


> So, I just read through the last few pages and I have to say that I don't think I could handle being without a diver -- for ANY length of time. It is literally my favorite and my go-to watch style. My hat is off to Jon_huskisson with the scope of the consolidation he is doing here, but not having a diver in the midst of it all? OUCH...I don't think I could do it. LOL. I know, I know -- different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Come to think of it, during my consolidation efforts, it ALWAYS centered around the divers. They were the first to be looked at, evaluated, and decided upon. None of the other styles of watches ever mattered as much, lol. And now, 4 of my 6 "real" watches are divers, with the one dress watch I have sporting a 150m water resistance and a screw down crown (which was sought after and intentional, even for a dress watch). And one of the remaining watches is a G-Shock with 200m WR.
> 
> I know none of this is more than me babbling on, but just felt like sharing...part of why my consolidation was mostly successful is because I had that clarity about what I liked, and I think that is key to anyone here considering consolidation, scaling back purchases, or total abstinence. You have to KNOW what you like and want first...


For the longest time I thought I NEEDED a black dial diver and a blue dial diver, and had considered adding a white dial in there too. That was in addition to a number of other roles I thought I needed covered in my collection (blue non-diver, black non- diver, black work watch on strap, black work watch on leather, blue work watch on strap, blue work watch on leather...white...silver...pop of color...etc). At one point I thought the ideal collection would have all those bases covered, as well as other categories (country of manufacture, complications etc).

I've since changed my mentality slightly to think of watches as either work watches or casual. I don't need a black diver as well as other black casual watches, as they essentially serve the same purpose. I do like divers, but I'm generally gravitating to watches that are smaller than typical divers (although it's clear that manufacturers are taking note of this trend), hence naturally moving away from them to a degree. I still have a number of bases that I irrationally feel the need to cover, though.

Next step from that is watches that can fulfill both a work and casual role. However, my collection will ultimately include a diver (I've always liked the Oris Aquis & Sinn 104, and am keeping an eye on the new Longines Hydroconquest with ceramic bezel). I'm just not going to sweat it if I'm without one for a while.

It's worth noting that at this stage this is only a plan. Making this happen is a different matter entirely; in fact since I first listed my Obris Morgan for sale I actually declined a couple of enquiries because I was doubting my decision to sell. I'm more resolute now I have a plan, so there will be some listings this weekend!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

i mean what were they thinking 
Right?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> i mean what were they thinking
> Right?


If it's 40mm diameter it'll be perfect.......


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Consolidating my divers is a tough mental exercise that I'll have to postpone for awhile. I have an orange Shogun dial plus matching dial ring, black date wheel and a domed sapphire crystal with red AR waiting for a chance to be installed. Once the new ceramic bezel insert is available I'll give it a go for a super Shogun mod. Maybe throw in some special hands too.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have my one diver already. I have a hard time deciding what the number two spot should be - should it be a smart/casual three hander with date, should it be a chronograph, another diver, or should it be a pure dress watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I have my one diver already. I have a hard time deciding what the number two spot should be - should it be a smart/casual three hander with date, should it be a chronograph, another diver, or should it be a pure dress watch.


Main thing it's got you thinking less is more. They are a sneaky bunch in here


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Like umm, like umm, you stuck around here...........
> 
> You need some BASHING. Bring forth the guilty party.


I bought an all metal G Shock PVD.
It will be my first digital watch ever. 
Let's see when it arrives.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Fun side conversation:
> 
> Pick just ONE diver. Go...


Oris Aquis


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Oris 65


Aren't there a couple of variations of this one? Pic?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Spartan247 said:


> Oris Aquis


Love that blue dial.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I bought an all metal G Shock PVD.
> It will be my first digital watch ever.
> Let's see when it arrives.


I have never wanted the resin version of this watch, but for some reason the all metal version looks awesome. You still suck for buying a watch though...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Aren't there a couple of variations of this one? Pic?


Here ya go......










































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I have never wanted the resin version of this watch, but for some reason the all metal version looks awesome. You still suck for buying a watch though...


I got pulled in by "deal" pricing. I also think a vintage Rolex Submariner, a wild Aqua Terra and a modern G Shock makes a great three watch collection (theoretically). The way I see it it saved me money because now I have a chronograph function on the G Shock and don't have to buy a Speedmaster


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Fun side conversation:
> 
> Pick just ONE diver. Go...


Impossible for me. I consider it a success that I reduced my collection of divers to only 5.

Doc Savage


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Fun side conversation:
> 
> Pick just ONE diver. Go...


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Fun side conversation:
> 
> Pick just ONE diver. Go...


The OWC is my favorite. I took this one to a depth of one meter at Dry Tortugas with no problem!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


>


Classic. I quite dislike the cyclops, its nice to see one without it.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> i mean what were they thinking
> Right?


I know! That 4:10 date window is awful!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Classic. I quite dislike the cyclops, its nice to see one without it.


Yeah I need the date and I won't compromise on it but I don't like the cyclops either. Fortunately on older models, there is no AR under the cyclops so it's easy to take off and put back on. I am also in love with the thinner case, lighter bracelet and smaller clasp. I have worn this watch over 75% of the time for the last 3 years. I also got it serviced recently because I am sure I will wear it a lot in the next 5-10 years and I would normally never consider doing that with any other watch.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Main thing it's got you thinking less is more. They are a sneaky bunch in here


Doesn't seem to be registering much with me.

Did you mean less is more money in my wallet?............ or just a different way to blow it? :-d


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> I bought an all metal G Shock PVD.
> It will be my first digital watch ever.
> Let's see when it arrives.


Sweet! You'll like it, just a matter of whether you think it's worth the price. Let's see it.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Impossible for me. I consider it a success that I reduced my collection of divers to only 5.
> 
> Doc Savage


Same with me, except I'm going in the other direction.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I think George's assessment may have been spot on. We'll see. I have gone back and forth with this watch for almost two years, so no immediate flip, and the last thing I want is to get into the would've, could've, should've - buy it again racket.

So, I yanked it out of the SCUBA tank.









View attachment 13712851


Threw it on the wrist.









And took it on a trial ride.









I could swear that dude on the Harley was USC making another watch run.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Fun side conversation:
> 
> Pick just ONE diver. Go...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Fun side conversation:
> 
> Pick just ONE diver. Go...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Yeah I need the date and I won't compromise on it but I don't like the cyclops either. Fortunately on older models, there is no AR under the cyclops so it's easy to take off and put back on. I am also in love with the thinner case, lighter bracelet and smaller clasp. I have worn this watch over 75% of the time for the last 3 years. I also got it serviced recently because I am sure I will wear it a lot in the next 5-10 years and I would normally never consider doing that with any other watch.


That's awesome. I'm hoping to find that ONE watch that I love that much. Right now, my Aqua Terra is close, but it's got one major thing going against it: it's not a diver.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


>


OK, I have long appreciated this model, but I think Omega screwed up on this one. They should have just put the "3" numeral in it's rightful place and nixed the date window. If I wanted to get really picky, I'd remove the "Professional", and "Co-axial Master Chronometer" completely and move the "Seamaster" to just above the depth rating. That would make the dial about perfect.

Still a great watch.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

@Petwatch: maybe get the bracelet for that Citizen. It's a game changer. Very nice bracelet with ratcheting clasp if I remember correctly. I had the chance to pick up this watch, on that bracelet for about 150 bucks awhile back and I resisted. It was snapped up almost immediately by someone else. It was a fire sale price considering the bracelet is kind of expensive...I kind of regret not getting it, as I could have easily sold it for more and made my money back if I didn't like it. It didn't come with that awesome Scuba tank case though...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's here and I really like it.


























But I have taken the rotation/collection up to 3 again and I will think about bringing it back to 2 (again).


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Abstaining? Notta chance after Christmas.
Next few weeks? Yup. But look after Jan 1st
I'm an inveterate watch spend thrift.
Never wuz good at watch abstainance. 
I think I'm on the wrong thread!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> It's here and I really like it.


What's with that brick wall effect? Cheesy.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't know this full metal square came in negative display.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> What's with that brick wall effect? Cheesy.


What's with the different colours on the numbers? Is that just the light angle?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I didn't know this full metal square came in negative display.


Is that good or bad for you?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Is that good or bad for you?


Doesn't really affect me either way. I prefer positive displays. I'm just surprised because I've never noticed a negative display for sale in that model.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

blowfish89 said:


> It's here and I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. I like the bricks, the negative display, and the all black look. I have it's resin cousin with the same module.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh wow, I thought it was just a trick of the lighting, I didn't realize it was all DLC coated black AND negative display. Interesting move on Casio's part. I actually wondered why they hadn't made a blacked out all metal version yet--but they did! LOL. I still have no desire to buy; no one needs to worry about me falling off the wagon.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> It's here and I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, those G's are starting to grow on me. I like the brushed case. The silver and gold metal editions are quite spectacular too. The only negative is those negative displays are not that legible, you have to almost angle it just right, especially at this price it should be better. I have the Surf model with resin case with negative display with gold digits that is just stunning when viewed at the right angle. Almost sold it a couple times due to legibility, but I'm hanging on. These are just the perfect ageless classic style and extremely comfy, though the metal one's are heavier.

I'll let you slide on my bash since you have enough self flagellation ahead of you. You want to have two watches but you buy a third one. What the hell were you thinking, man?

Nevermind! We know what you were thinking.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Worst hangover in a long long time. Thank his Xmas nights out are only once a year! still at least the watch survived unscathed


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

georgefl74.
 Piece most likely to be on my radar after Jan 1st? Casio GWX56 "King of G".
SIL Mark owns one. Won't sell it to me!!! What kinda SIL doesn't sell a G to
his own FIL? I gave him my daughter.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> georgefl74.
> Piece most likely to be on my radar after Jan 1st? Casio GWX56 "King of G".
> SIL Mark owns one. Won't sell it to me!!! What kinda SIL doesn't sell a G to
> his own FIL? I gave him my daughter.
> ...


Seems like a pretty fair exchange to me. How unreasonable of him!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> georgefl74.
> Piece most likely to be on my radar after Jan 1st? Casio GWX56 "King of G".
> SIL Mark owns one. Won't sell it to me!!! What kinda SIL doesn't sell a G to
> his own FIL? I gave him my daughter.
> ...


Sounds a fair trade


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

This Oris is really calling to me again. I love that green dial and bezel. You guys talked me down once. Can you do it again?









Doc Savage


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

IRL, the case is too fat and round-kind of squashed if that makes sense. It wore bigger than the dimensions, IMO and the proprietary lugs kill it for me.

It does seem to be universally loved in the forums but it was a letdown for me when I handled it, YMMV.

The green color is too personal to bash, to each his own, but I don’t really like their blue either.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This Oris is really calling to me again. I love that green dial and bezel. You guys talked me down once. Can you do it again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 300m? Wuzz up Doc?... Man, you used to go so deep. You wussing out now?

Pressure? Aquis pressure resistant, what the hell is that? If I were you I wouldn't show up anywhere near a real dive site with this wannabe on my wrist.

Those luggs..........

This is all user dependent but in my experience a watch with a large flat bottom and lugs that appear to be an extension of the case devoid of much downward angle to curve around the wrist generally don't wear well. Either the lugs on one side or the other will stick up. The hockey puck affect.

Not my photo.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Only 300m? Wuzz up Doc?... Man, you used to go so deep. You wussing out now?
> 
> Pressure? Aquis pressure resistant, what the hell is that? If I were you I wouldn't show up anywhere near a real dive site with this wannabe on my wrist.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely wussing out... I thought I had this one under control from last time, but it snuck up on me.

You guys make good points with concern for how tall it will wear. It's actually .1mm shorter/less thick than the Rolex Hulk, and I've seen it wear well in videos. But if you wear it like the guy in this photo, right up against the base of your hand, it's going to ride up. I know they did that in the photo to get the cuffs in there nicely, but I don't wear mine that low.

Having said that, I have not tried one of these on, so it still may not wear as well as I am hoping. There's an Oris dealer about 3.5 hours from here, so I should try one on. That could be a easy deal killer right there. I'll put it on the back burner until I get a chance to do that.

Thanks fellas!

_Doc Savage _


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm definitely wussing out... I thought I had this one under control from last time, but it snuck up on me.
> 
> You guys make good points with concern for how tall it will wear. It's actually .1mm shorter/less thick than the Rolex Hulk, and I've seen it wear well in videos. But if you wear it like the guy in this photo, right up against the base of your hand, it's going to ride up. I know they did that in the photo to get the cuffs in there nicely, but I don't wear mine that low.
> 
> ...


The Aquis is a great watch. I'm lucky to have an Oris AD 5 minutes from me and I tried it on a few times before finally picking it up.

Yes it has proprietary lugs. Doesn't matter to me, the bracelet is great and I wouldn't want to wear it on anything else anyway. 43.5mm...yup. Wears great unless you have little wrists, but then there's the 39.5, so no problems there either. As for the green, my AD has/had one in stock and the dial is stunning. While I prefer blue, I can see the attraction to the green if that's what you like.

How's that for a bash?

7.25" wrist for reference


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This Oris is really calling to me again. I love that green dial and bezel. You guys talked me down once. Can you do it again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green? Really? How often are you likely to wear a bright green watch? Not enough to justify the price, that's how often.

Talking of the price, Oris Aquis prices seem to have shot up by 50% over the last few years, which has put me off getting one. When I first started looking at them, you could pick them up on the grey market for around $900.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Spartan247 said:


> The Aquis is a great watch. I'm lucky to have an Oris AD 5 minutes from me and I tried it on a few times before finally picking it up.
> 
> Yes it has proprietary lugs. Doesn't matter to me, the bracelet is great and I wouldn't want to wear it on anything else anyway. 43.5mm...yup. Wears great unless you have little wrists, but then there's the 39.5, so no problems there either. As for the green, my AD has/had one in stock and the dial is stunning. While I prefer blue, I can see the attraction to the green if that's what you like.
> 
> ...


Terrible bash! 



jon_huskisson said:


> Green? Really? How often are you likely to wear a bright green watch? Not enough to justify the price, that's how often.
> 
> Talking of the price, Oris Aquis prices seem to have shot up by 50% over the last few years, which has put me off getting one. When I first started looking at them, you could pick them up on the grey market for around $900.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I love bright green dials. That would make me want to wear it more, not less.

You're definitely right about Oris price increases recently. I remember when you could get the Aquis new gray market for right at a grand, and sometimes just a little under. Those days are gone.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Spartan247 said:


> The Aquis is a great watch. I'm lucky to have an Oris AD 5 minutes from me and I tried it on a few times before finally picking it up.
> 
> Yes it has proprietary lugs. Doesn't matter to me, the bracelet is great and I wouldn't want to wear it on anything else anyway. 43.5mm...yup. Wears great unless you have little wrists, but then there's the 39.5, so no problems there either. As for the green, my AD has/had one in stock and the dial is stunning. While I prefer blue, I can see the attraction to the green if that's what you like.
> *
> ...


Thank you. Tag, you're it. I pass on the mantle for "The Worst Basher Ever" to you. 

I always welcome actual user feedback.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> The Aquis is a great watch. I'm lucky to have an Oris AD 5 minutes from me and I tried it on a few times before finally picking it up.
> 
> Yes it has proprietary lugs. Doesn't matter to me, the bracelet is great and I wouldn't want to wear it on anything else anyway. 43.5mm...yup. Wears great unless you have little wrists, but then there's the 39.5, so no problems there either. As for the green, my AD has/had one in stock and the dial is stunning. While I prefer blue, I can see the attraction to the green if that's what you like.
> 
> ...


Ffs you're not meant to be encouraging him. The man is reaching out for help and your pushing him back with that.....o|


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> This Oris is really calling to me again. I love that green dial and bezel. You guys talked me down once. Can you do it again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After falling in love with the Oris 65 I was tempted in to looking at the Aquis as it seemed to be reasonable value and everyone keeps on banging on about how f*@king great they are. I saw the 43mm version and bloody hell was that heavy, it was big on the wrist as well and I'm talking about how ungainly it felt. I also tried the 39mm version on and whilst I could get on with the size it still didn't feel comfortable on the wrist. But the killer for me is the boring dial, it's just so yawn-worthy, dull, boring, etc. Instant turn off really......

This one with the blingy green dial is possible attractive to you, but you'll get bored of it and regret buying it in the end.

The case sides look like it's sagging under gravity, dumb. Lugs are just stupid and what's with polishing the links on the bracelet? Is it a dress watch or a diver? Oh yeah it's a desk diver for poseurs that want a little bling. Do. Not. Go. Near. It. Hotblack. Walk. On. By.

Go and stare at your Pelagos and then you'll realise how silly you have been.....


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

I generally like the Aquis models.. but after this many years of owning watches, one thing to me is crystal clear:

No. Integrated. Lugs. Ever.

Any watch that doesn't take standard third-party straps (and natos, and rubber, etc.) is out of consideration, period.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

The Alpinist arrived and I must say it looks very sharp. Listed the Summiter already so it will be my exception #2 for the year if it stays. Started out with 11 watches, ending on 9, one of which requires servicing and another (a Blumo) that should be sold soon. I'm content.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Aquis

Good watch
Too heavy
Proprietary lugs
40% instant depreciation once a day old 
You WILL sell it again. 

Oh and one more thing....REALLY disappointing lume.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Ffs you're not meant to be encouraging him. The man is reaching out for help and your pushing him back with that.....o|


I knew he'd get plenty of hate on the Aquis from everyone else, but in the end he's gonna do what he's gonna do. The Aquis isn't for everyone, but I love mine and I can't bash a watch I love. I'll say green dials aren't versatile. There, I bashed lol.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> I knew he'd get plenty of hate on the Aquis from everyone else, but in the end he's gonna do what he's gonna do. The Aquis isn't for everyone, but I love mine and I can't bash a watch I love. I'll say green dials aren't versatile. There, I bashed lol.


You need a week of training with Sinner......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> After falling in love with the Oris 65 I was tempted in to looking at the Aquis as it seemed to be reasonable value and everyone keeps on banging on about how f*@king great they are. I saw the 43mm version and bloody hell was that heavy, it was big on the wrist as well and I'm talking about how ungainly it felt. I also tried the 39mm version on and whilst I could get on with the size it still didn't feel comfortable on the wrist. But the killer for me is the boring dial, it's just so yawn-worthy, dull, boring, etc. Instant turn off really......
> 
> This one with the blingy green dial is possible attractive to you, but you'll get bored of it and regret buying it in the end.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hornet.

An unreasonably heavy watch would be an immediate showstopper. At a certain point, a watch's weight creates such a distraction that I can't enjoy it. I don't remember if that was mentioned the last time I brought up this watch. I don't remember hearing that, but it may have been said. It's probably the best bash for me against this watch. I will definitely check that out carefully.

The proprietary lugs are inconvenient, but they also give the watch a very specific advantage size-wise. Whether that makes up for the tall feel of it on the wrist has yet to be seen for me. I will definitely keep that in mind when I try it on at a dealer.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks Hornet.
> 
> An unreasonably heavy watch would be an immediate showstopper. At a certain point, a watch's weight creates such a distraction that I can't enjoy it. I don't remember if that was mentioned the last time I brought up this watch. I don't remember hearing that, but it may have been said. It's probably the best bash for me against this watch. I will definitely check that out carefully.
> 
> ...


No worries fella, my overriding memory of trying it was "meh, what's all the fuss about?". Instant decision of no.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> I knew he'd get plenty of hate on the Aquis from everyone else, but in the end he's gonna do what he's gonna do. The Aquis isn't for everyone, but I love mine and I can't bash a watch I love. I'll say green dials aren't versatile. There, I bashed lol.


Up at Carnoustie so green was the only choice today


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Thanks Hornet.
> 
> An unreasonably heavy watch would be an immediate showstopper. At a certain point, a watch's weight creates such a distraction that I can't enjoy it. I don't remember if that was mentioned the last time I brought up this watch. I don't remember hearing that, but it may have been said. It's probably the best bash for me against this watch. I will definitely check that out carefully.
> 
> ...


The watch isn't heavy really, but the bracelet is so when combined the whole package is very weighty. I like changing straps but tbh the aquis is best on steel anyway.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

The bracelet on the new Aquis has been slimmed down and is much less weighty than the previous version. I don’t find it to be excessively heavy at all.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> The bracelet on the new Aquis has been slimmed down and is much less weighty than the previous version. I don't find it to be excessively heavy at all.


Yes my aquis was the mk1


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> I think George's assessment may have been spot on. We'll see. I have gone back and forth with this watch for almost two years, so no immediate flip, and the last thing I want is to get into the would've, could've, should've - buy it again racket.
> 
> So, I yanked it out of the SCUBA tank.
> 
> ...


I love watches it has been 30 days since my last watch purchase.

one in home trial lasted less than 2 minutes. Doing well staying away from here however I do resemble that last picture.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK WPAC brethren, I'm in serious need of some bashing here. Dissuade me from buying a NTH sub. Don't hold back.......

Here are some examples for reference purposes......



















Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren, I'm in serious need of some bashing here. Dissuade me from buying a NTH sub. Don't hold back.......
> 
> Here are some examples for reference purposes......
> 
> ...


I've bought four of them, and sold four of them too.

The dial is too small for the case, and the bezel is relatively massive. In order to meet the thinness, NTH subs have a smaller diameter crystal and thus smaller diameter dial than would be proper... The old versions have a thin feeling bracelet, and the latest batch seems to have some bracelet production issues with stripping screws and whatnot. So at least wait until the next production batches, skip this one.

Here's the dirty secret I don't really want to admit to myself: Out of these types of watches (retro vintage-y dive watch), there's only one that I would properly want to settle with... a 40mm black-dial (or black-and-dark-blue) Oris 65 with the trapezoidal 3-6-9-12 markers. It maybe ain't the best specs or pricewise, but it's the best in terms of styling. Everything else, especially this year and all the countless preorders we know of for 2019, seems like an "also-ran", getting lost among the noise.

On a side-note, but kinda-related...
Is anyone else getting a bit tired of vintage-styled diver watches? There's more and more of them all over youtube/watch blogs, more and more micros all making pretty much the same style/look watch... It's getting awfully dull. Just saw a w&w review for Baltic's new retro dive watch, and it's got great specs, decent pricing, preorder for june (because _of course_ it is), and... it's just SO. VERY. DULL. Looks exactly the same, in broad strokes, as almost any other micro diver this year.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> I've bought four of them, and sold four of them too.
> 
> The dial is too small for the case, and the bezel is relatively massive. In order to meet the thinness, NTH subs have a smaller diameter crystal and thus smaller diameter dial than would be proper... The old versions have a thin feeling bracelet, and the latest batch seems to have some bracelet production issues with stripping screws and whatnot. So at least wait until the next production batches, skip this one.
> 
> ...


Good bash, subtle and made me stop and think. I've had three NTH subs and of course I sold 'em all.



















I never liked the bracelet on the originals, but I'd heard it had been improved on the latest versions, but wasn't aware of the thread stripping issue.

Your point on the bezel width is interesting, I'd never stopped to think about it, but now you've pointed it out it's really, really hard not to focus on that now.....

I'm presuming you mean this Oris?



















I get you on the slew of vintage styled micros, it's just one after another and they all blend into one.

I'm now waiting for Rusty to say something along the lines of "FFS hornet you had the mkii and sold it, why oh why buy another sub homage?"


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren, I'm in serious need of some bashing here. Dissuade me from buying a NTH sub. Don't hold back.......
> 
> Here are some examples for reference purposes......
> 
> ...


Didn't you have one of these or very similar when you started WPAC? Based on your Oris sticking power I think you should venture out into not so sub looking divers

Didn't read prior post before posting. You've had not one but three. C'mon, are you serious?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> On a side-note, but kinda-related...
> Is anyone else getting a bit tired of vintage-styled diver watches? There's more and more of them all over youtube/watch blogs, more and more micros all making pretty much the same style/look watch... It's getting awfully dull. Just saw a w&w review for Baltic's new retro dive watch, and it's got great specs, decent pricing, preorder for june (because _of course_ it is), and... it's just SO. VERY. DULL. Looks exactly the same, in broad strokes, as almost any other micro diver this year.
> 
> View attachment 13719649


It's a relatively easy sale. A new iteration of the theme not only has a good potential to flop but will certainly get much criticism from the purists. It's hard to find something new and exciting in the horological world. We keep buying the same ole staid regurgitated designs and outdated movements. There is an exception here and there, but in many respects this is a slow moving industry.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Don't feel bad I have been eyeing, and even bidding on a Bulova pseudo diver









as well as bidding on this Bulova 96A150









I have been thinking about a plan for 2019......

I will buy maximum one watch per month and then sell as a lot in Dec.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren, I'm in serious need of some bashing here. Dissuade me from buying a NTH sub. Don't hold back.......
> 
> Here are some examples for reference purposes......
> 
> ...


It's not a mkII. 
Bash over


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Didn't you have one of these or very similar when you started WPAC? Based on your Oris sticking power I think you should venture out into not so sub looking divers
> 
> Didn't read prior post before posting. You've had not one but three. C'mon, are you serious?


Yes, yes PW I had three and sold 'em, keep up man......

......and focus on the bashing for heavens sake, not telling me what I already know.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> It's not a mkII.
> Bash over


You're disappointing me Rusty.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Don't feel bad I have been eyeing, and even bidding on a Bulova pseudo diver
> 
> View attachment 13720079
> 
> ...


Have you given up on abstinence then USC?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes, yes PW I had three and sold 'em, keep up man......
> 
> ......and focus on the bashing for heavens sake, not telling me what I already know.


Did you know you're a watch looney?.......... or is it looney over watches.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Have you given up on abstinence then USC?


No, he's given up on the onewatchguy gig. He's now going to become a onewatchlotguy. I think all those returns and flips are starting to wear him down, of course, one at a time.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You're disappointing me Rusty.......


Cmon Boss....

You owned THREE - focus your mind back to when you sold each of these THREE. What were the reasons for selling? You really want a Pelagos.... you know it and I know it.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Cmon Boss....
> 
> You owned THREE - focus your mind back to when you sold each of these THREE. What were the reasons for selling? You really want a Pelagos.... you know it and I know it.


The biggest tell of the year is that he's going to end up getting a Tudor, if not this year next for sure. Just cutting a deal with one of yours and get him off his misery.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren, I'm in serious need of some bashing here. Dissuade me from buying a NTH sub. Don't hold back.......
> 
> Here are some examples for reference purposes......
> 
> ...


Wait what?? You sold....to use the money for a motorbike or some other nonsense, now you want to buy again. What are you thinking man? At least I am not repeating my mistakes - so far anyway.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

On the way for in home trial now Bulova Precisionist - you know the one with the sweeping second hand.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> Your point on the bezel width is interesting, I'd never stopped to think about it, but now you've pointed it out it's really, really hard not to focus on that now.....


Yeah. That has been the underlying reason for me selling all four of the ones I tried. Some ups, some downs for each variant, but the entire series is defined by having an undersized dial rimmed by a thick band of steel. It just looks... wrong.. on wrist. The proportions don't work well irl. (imo & ime). Some photos make this less apparent by contrast-coloring the bezel insert and edge; out in daylight the bezel insert and edge both are on same elevation and same metal, so they tend to look as a uniform item - unfortunately making the "oversized bezel" impression stronger.



> I'm presuming you mean this Oris?


That's the one. Imo one of the true front-runners of this "vintage diver" trend, and one that managed to pull it off the best. (Also one of the first frontrunners for box-domed sapphire crystal, before it became a commodity in 2017/18 and popped up everywhere). Idk why, and this might be complete delirium on my part, but it seems like the Oris65 has more... integrity? in its design. Like, it's only depending on itself whereas everything else is some sort of a reference to other pieces. I think it will age very gracefully even when the vintage-diver trend tapers off (along with very few other pieces like Tudor BB series), whereas nearly all other same-style watches will age extremely poorly, in the sense of "Oh, it's just one of those late 2010s retro diver lookalikes". (Another nasty thing to admit: imo the re-editions of the O65, with the applied dot indices & 42mm diameter, completely lost the design consistency and fell into the 'generic lookalike' branch).



> I get you on the slew of vintage styled micros, it's just one after another and they all blend into one.


Mhm. And it's getting so, so bad this year. (Bad in terms of so many options that are so similar - most of them are, objectively, good enough construction- and quality-wise). Idk how much more juice there is to squeeze out of this. The market already feels way oversaturated. But seriously, consider - out of all these vintage divers - which ones will still look good in 10, 20, 30 years? And which ones will just look like outdated "trendy" watches?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Yeah. That has been the underlying reason for me selling all four of the ones I tried. Some ups, some downs for each variant, but the entire series is defined by having an undersized dial rimmed by a thick band of steel. It just looks... wrong.. on wrist. The proportions don't work well irl. (imo & ime). Some photos make this less apparent by contrast-coloring the bezel insert and edge; out in daylight the bezel insert and edge both are on same elevation and same metal, so they tend to look as a uniform item - unfortunately making the "oversized bezel" impression stronger.
> 
> That's the one. Imo one of the true front-runners of this "vintage diver" trend, and one that managed to pull it off the best. (Also one of the first frontrunners for box-domed sapphire crystal, before it became a commodity in 2017/18 and popped up everywhere). Idk why, and this might be complete delirium on my part, but it seems like the Oris65 has more... integrity? in its design. Like, it's only depending on itself whereas everything else is some sort of a reference to other pieces. I think it will age very gracefully even when the vintage-diver trend tapers off (along with very few other pieces like Tudor BB series), whereas nearly all other same-style watches will age extremely poorly, in the sense of "Oh, it's just one of those late 2010s retro diver lookalikes". (Another nasty thing to admit: imo the re-editions of the O65, with the applied dot indices & 42mm diameter, completely lost the design consistency and fell into the 'generic lookalike' branch).
> 
> Mhm. And it's getting so, so bad this year. (Bad in terms of so many options that are so similar - most of them are, objectively, good enough construction- and quality-wise). Idk how much more juice there is to squeeze out of this. The market already feels way oversaturated. But seriously, consider - out of all these vintage divers - which ones will still look good in 10, 20, 30 years? And which ones will just look like outdated "trendy" watches?


Interestingly enough the 42mm version, with the round indices is fairly accurate to one of the originals, apart from the size. Here's the evidence:










The only issue I have is really that the 42mm version was just too large and there seemed to be a lot of space on the dial whereas the 40mm just seemed to be perfectly balanced. Here's the original against the 40mm:



















I think when you see them side by side it shows how faithful it is, but I think it was just a classic design from the start?

Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Cmon Boss....
> 
> You owned THREE - focus your mind back to when you sold each of these THREE. What were the reasons for selling? You really want a Pelagos.... you know it and I know it.


Maybe, but I'm not going to spend that much money on a watch at the moment. Especially when I know I get bored easily and like moving on.......



PetWatch said:


> The biggest tell of the year is that he's going to end up getting a Tudor, if not this year next for sure. Just cutting a deal with one of yours and get him off his misery.


If I win the lottery or a long lost rich aunt leaves me a massive inheritance then I'd probably consider buying one, but until then no.



usclassic said:


> Wait what?? You sold....to use the money for a motorbike or some other nonsense, now you want to buy again. What are you thinking man? At least I am not repeating my mistakes - so far anyway.


No. I sold to fund buying motorbike kit and other things, the money for a new bike is already saved up and set aside.

Yes, to repeating, but whether it was a mistake is debatable. I'm not really sure of the exact reason for selling them, something else caught my attention at the time and I think I get bored as well.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Maybe, but I'm not going to spend that much money on a watch at the moment. Especially when I know I get bored easily and like moving on.......
> 
> If I win the lottery or a long lost rich aunt leaves me a massive inheritance then I'd probably consider buying one, but until then no.
> 
> ...


So you would get bored of this too. So what's the point? 16 days left in the year - wear the Oris and see the year out.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> So you would get bored of this too. So what's the point? 16 days left in the year - wear the Oris and see the year out.


Yep, I just needed to hear it from others Rusty


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> Interestingly enough the 42mm version, with the round indices is fairly accurate to one of the originals, apart from the size.


Interesting. It's certainly similar.... but it (and the ball-and-dot dialled original) still looks really... boring.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Interesting. It's certainly similar.... but it (and the ball-and-dot dialled original) still looks really... boring.


I like the gilt version (I think this picture is of the Movember LE).










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I took the input from the last time I visited this thread... And did the exact opposite.

Bought another damn watch! 

The enablers are strong on these boards.

And to add to this... Already plotting my next purchase!

Help me.

Sent from my BND-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Crate410 said:


> Well I took the input from the last time I visited this thread... And did the exact opposite.
> 
> Bought another damn watch!
> 
> ...


Wait for two weeks, then you can securely say that you'll buy no more watches for the entire current year.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Crate410 said:


> Well I took the input from the last time I visited this thread... And did the exact opposite.
> 
> Bought another damn watch!
> 
> ...


You have to help yourself! Put your laptop on the ground and promptly stomp it until you're out of breath. There, no more internet for you. Problem solved.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

sirgilbert357 said:


> You have to help yourself! Put your laptop on the ground and promptly stomp it until you're out of breath. There, no more internet for you. Problem solved.


The entire transaction took place on my iphone...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> The biggest tell of the year is that he's going to end up getting a Tudor, if not this year next for sure. Just cutting a deal with one of yours and get him off his misery.


I've told him last year he should bite the bullet and get the Sub. He's been steadily losing money with every flip ever since. At this rate he'll have lost a Sub on flipping by 2021.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Also the watch for my girlfriend landed. Pretty good, even comes with a certificate of originality for the diamonds. Used to lust over a mens watch with a mop dial, good thing I didn't buy it since it does look girly.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Crate410 said:


> The entire transaction took place on my iphone...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're helpless. Your mind is on buying, turn the dial.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> I've told him last year he should bite the bullet and get the Sub. He's been steadily losing money with every flip ever since. At this rate he'll have lost a Sub on flipping by 2021.


Indeed, thing is I think he would flip that as well for a bigger loss. Yeah, Rolex Subs don't loose value, they gain, yada yada yada. Leave it to Hornet to prove them wrong. Anyways, he will eventually figure out his Sub-conscious is telling him authentic looking Subs are not to his liking for more than 30 days.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> OK WPAC brethren, I'm in serious need of some bashing here. Dissuade me from buying a NTH sub. Don't hold back.......
> 
> Here are some examples for reference purposes......
> 
> ...


Don't know if this still needs bashing, but I had this exact one and flipped it.

I liked the size, for and ratios, but:

1. The quality wasn't as high as some make it out to be. Don't get me wrong, the quality is good for the price, but they have been hyped up on here like you're getting Oris quality for much less. Mine had a very slightly misaligned hour marker that I couldn't stop seeing (most people wouldn't notice) and the bracelet was average.

2. The kicker for me came when a neighbor asked me what watch it was and declared that he was a watch guy. Instead of that initiating an interesting conversation, I sheepishly told him "Oh, it's not the watch you think it is, it's a microbrand". Now I have no idea what watches this guy wears, but this exchange made me finally realize that homages aren't for me. I thought that the Nth being a true homage vs a copy would be ok for me, but that was the day I realized it wasn't.

You can hold out to 2019, and you can do better than the Nth.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> No. I sold to fund buying motorbike kit and other things, the money for a new bike is already saved up and set aside.
> 
> Yes, to repeating, but whether it was a mistake is debatable. I'm not really sure of the exact reason for selling them, something else caught my attention at the time and I think I get bored as well.......


I have heard the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over again but expecting a different result. Perhaps you need to break out of the diver box for some fresh new experiences. How about a motorcycle themed watch like this Triumph speedometer homage for example.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jon_huskisson said:


> Don't know if this still needs bashing, but I had this exact one and flipped it.
> 
> I liked the size, for and ratios, but:
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying. A few notes:

1. The first run of NTH homages were pretty good. Great value for the money, for sure. I don't have a problem with homages (I have owned several Steinharts), and these are quality watches. I think the Miyota 9015 is every bit the equal of the ETA 2824. Every 9015 I have had is at least as accurate as my stock 2824s.

2. During the current run of NTHs, the band has been replaced with a much improved one. Doc Vail bumped up the the price $25 to cover the increased band cost, and it's totally worth it.

3. My Nacken and Barracuda were great. I never saw an issue with the size of the dial. They are also very thin, making them a joy to wear. The lume is incredible - I've never seen better.

4. WHY I SOLD: I was trying to scratch the Pelagos itch with a Nacken Modern Black, and it truly almost did it for me. In the end, I sold the Nacken for what I paid and bought the Pelagos. But for many people, the Nacken will definitely scratch that itch.

If you want to go this way, NTH is going to make another run of Nackens early next year. I'd wait for Nacken v2 with the improved SS band.

_Doc Savage_


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I like the gilt version (I think this picture is of the Movember LE).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the few Oris watches I would buy.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Interesting notes about the NTH bracelet. Doc actually sent me his original prototype Nacken Modern back in the day. I got to keep it and wear it for a week. The only thing I thought was lackluster was indeed the bracelet. Everything else mentioned was right, even on the prototype. The lume easily lasted all night, right up there with my Seiko Monster and Sawtooth. The finishing was great and left little to be desired. The movement was accurate and ran something silly like +2 per day. And I thought the bezel proportions were fine...

I loved the watch and wanted to get in on the preorder, but I just couldn't justify the money at the time. I loved the size and if I'd had the cash, I would have picked one up and just looked for an aftermarket bracelet. Glad to hear Doc has improved the bracelets on the NTHs...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I've told him last year he should bite the bullet and get the Sub. He's been steadily losing money with every flip ever since. At this rate he'll have lost a Sub on flipping by 2021.





PetWatch said:


> Indeed, thing is I think he would flip that as well for a bigger loss. Yeah, Rolex Subs don't loose value, they gain, yada yada yada. Leave it to Hornet to prove them wrong. Anyways, he will eventually figure out his Sub-conscious is telling him authentic looking Subs are not to his liking for more than 30 days.


I'm still here you know.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm still here you know.


Yeah. We know.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Alright boys 1/1/19 here I come. Hornet called me out in another thread when I said I would be joining in June after my wedding and said I should just man up and start on the first of the year. That got me thinking, why am I prolonging the inevitable?
I am getting a plan in place that, while not pure abstinence, should help me refocus my collection and eliminate a lot of the clutter. So far this plan includes:
1) SELL some damn watches. I have too many going unworn.
2) Not spending any money out of my checking/savings/credit cards on watches. I plan to keep funds from watch sales/ebates and befrugal cash back(from all purchases) as well as what is already in my PayPal from previous watch sales.
I feel that this approach and having a finite dollar amount to spend will help curb any impulse buys and really make me consider if this is THE watch I want to spend my now limited funds on.
I also feel that this will help motivate me to sell if I don't have enough in the kitty for something I want.
I know that I have just been impulse buying with my expendible income, and to some satisfaction I might say. But it really is ridiculous to have 40 or so watches with at least 4 of them still sitting in their boxes.
I will prepare a SOTC for the 1st and I look forward to seeing you all then. I am not expecting it to be easy, but I feel like a huge benefit of this thread is going to be the accountability factor. If everyone here knows I am a part of the thread and see me post a new watch thread, I expect to be called out on it.
Anyways, I appreciate guys like Hornet, Rusty, Ard and others. I don't know how you guys do it. It's like you are recovering alcoholics, hanging around with bar flies at the local watering hole preaching the virtues of sobriety all while battling your own inner demons.


Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Double post.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> Alright boys 1/1/19 here I come. Hornet called me out in another thread when I said I would be joining in June after my wedding and said I should just man up and start on the first of the year. That got me thinking, why am I prolonging the inevitable?
> I am getting a plan in place that, while not pure abstinence, should help me refocus my collection and eliminate a lot of the clutter. So far this plan includes:
> 1) SELL some damn watches. I have too many going unworn.
> 2) Not spending any money out of my checking/savings/credit cards on watches. I plan to keep funds from watch sales/ebates and befrugal cash back(from all purchases) as well as what is already in my PayPal from previous watch sales.
> ...


Good lad! We'll see you for WPAC 2019......

By the way, we're all subject to temptation by coming on here and none of us are immune (well, maybe Ard is), look at me at getting tempted by yet another sub homage, when I thought I'd exorcised that demon. But the brethren came to my rescue with the equivalent of a slap in the face and now I'm back on track......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I have heard the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over again but expecting a different result. Perhaps you need to break out of the diver box for some fresh new experiences. How about a motorcycle themed watch like this Triumph speedometer homage for example.
> 
> View attachment 13722093


I've tried various different types of watches USC and I'm pretty confident that dive watches are what I like so I'll be sticking with them. I'm not sure of your intention here USC? Are you purposely showing me a hideous watch to distract me? ￼￼￼ :-s

Not exactly a bash that is it?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Don't know if this still needs bashing, but I had this exact one and flipped it.
> 
> *2. The kicker for me came when a neighbor asked me what watch it was and declared that he was a watch guy. Instead of that initiating an interesting conversation, I sheepishly told him "Oh, it's not the watch you think it is, it's a microbrand". Now I have no idea what watches this guy wears, but this exchange made me finally realize that homages aren't for me. I thought that the Nth being a true homage vs a copy would be ok for me, but that was the day I realized it wasn't.*


This is an interesting statement Jon. I'm pretty sure I've said in the past that "heritage" did not matter to me and that I was buying a watch specifically on its technical, aesthetic and pricing attributes. I think that I've changed, I don't think that I want to buy homages and I'd prefer that either the design was original or even better its an original design from a company with heritage.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

So, how do others feel about heritage and original designs with watches? Do you want to buy from a company that has history, is well established? Do you mind homages, is that OK in your book?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm still here you know.


Yes, it's only money.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> So, how do others feel about heritage and original designs with watches? Do you want to buy from a company that has history, is well established? Do you mind homages, is that OK in your book?


I buy what I like with an eye on value. If I want original there's only one way to go - vintage, which I do with my collectibles.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> So, how do others feel about heritage and original designs with watches? Do you want to buy from a company that has history, is well established? Do you mind homages, is that OK in your book?


I used to feel like an homage was ok if it wasn't copying a watch still in production. I think that was my way of rationalizing my Borealis Estoril 300. Since the Seamaster 300 wasn't being produced the Borealis was the next best thing. But every time I looked at it I found myself wishing it said Omega under the 12 and not Borealis.

I got into a conversation about watches with a sales person at LL Bean and he asked me about the Borealis I was wearing. After explaining what it was (and wasn't) I realized that regardless if the Seamaster 300 wasn't in production, the Borealis was still a copy and thus trying to be something it wasn't. I sold it in my first purge of 2018 and used the funds towards my Black Bay. Heritage is somewhat important, but an original design is even more so.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> So, how do others feel about heritage and original designs with watches? Do you want to buy from a company that has history, is well established? Do you mind homages, is that OK in your book?


I think brand heritage is very important. Homages are ok but certainly not as satisfying as owning the original brand. In the long run established brands offer more value. Also established brands usually have more developed customer service and better resale value. Also larger brands can offer economies of scale and production efficiencies and discounts to black market resellers startups, microbrands, individual watchmakers can't match. Also the r & d of brands like Bulova - now owned by Citizen offer higher technology. Like my incoming precisionist, a poor mans spring drive, but also an original as was the accutron in it's day. There is a reason companies make homages and if you own one enjoy it, but don't expect it to satisfy the way owning an original can.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

If you have a ton of watches, then homages are completely normal. If you only have one or two watches that you mainly wear, then it kinda sucks if, when asked, you have to tell people "_oh no, it's not the real thing, it's just something much cheaper that looks really similar_" (possibly using other words, but the meaning is, in the end, the same).

In broader terms, then problem with homages is this: if the defining factor of a watch, and the "main thing" about it is simply that it looks like something else, then... well, that's not very interesting, is it?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> I used to feel like an homage was ok if it wasn't copying a watch still in production. I think that was my way of rationalizing my Borealis Estoril 300. Since the Seamaster 300 wasn't being produced the Borealis was the next best thing. But every time I looked at it I found myself wishing it said Omega under the 12 and not Borealis.
> 
> I got into a conversation about watches with a sales person at LL Bean and he asked me about the Borealis I was wearing. After explaining what it was (and wasn't) I realized that regardless if the Seamaster 300 wasn't in production, the Borealis was still a copy and thus trying to be something it wasn't. I sold it in my first purge of 2018 and used the funds towards my Black Bay. Heritage is somewhat important, but an original design is even more so.





X2-Elijah said:


> If you have a ton of watches, then homages are completely normal. If you only have one or two watches that you mainly wear, then it kinda sucks if, when asked, you have to tell people "_oh no, it's not the real thing, it's just something much cheaper that looks really similar_" (possibly using other words, but the meaning is, in the end, the same).
> 
> In broader terms, then problem with homages is this: if the defining factor of a watch, and the "main thing" about it is simply that it looks like something else, then... well, that's not very interesting, is it?


I remember have a conversation with a guy at work, he wears a speedmaster Pro, and he said to me "have you still got your omega Seamaster?". I didn't have one it was a homage and I had to explain this to him, I could see his eyes glazing over whilst I did this.

Whilst I don't have any moral or ethical issues with homages or even design copies it does feel that homages are something special in the WIS world that no one outside understands.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is BB41


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I remember have a conversation with a guy at work, he wears a speedmaster Pro, and he said to me "have you still got your omega Seamaster?". I didn't have one it was a homage and I had to explain this to him, I could see his eyes glazing over whilst I did this.
> 
> Whilst I don't have any moral or ethical issues with homages or even design copies it does feel that homages are something special in the WIS world that no one outside understands.....


Yes they do understand it outside.

They call it "fakes"

Hornet man. Get a grip. This reminds me of GMT mania. Good thing you are not opsesed with Patek Nautilus. What would your choice of homage be then?

Clench your teeth and get a Pelagos. LHD if possible.

Unlike that sorry hypster excuse for a watch called BB Pelagos is a true diver and tool. Not a "look at my diver, it is retro and .. Beckham wears one" crap.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Yes they do understand it outside.
> 
> They call it "fakes"
> 
> ...


Glad to see that you are still alive Sinner.......

.......love the Pelagos, but refuse to splash that amount of money on a watch.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Homage is absolutely fine. 
Heritage is quite important. 
I think once you really buy into a design once you’ve owned homage for a while it’s a natural progression to then seek the original out and replace the homage. 

I think this is why my collection gravitated from mostly Steinhart homage to Tudor but retained more original stein designs cos I have no avail upgrade for those watches. Don’t buy into homage snobbery at all really. Everyone is different of course.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Glad to see that you are still alive Sinner.......
> 
> .......love the Pelagos, but refuse to splash that amount of money on a watch.


So you will splash similar amount (accumulated) on 5-6 different homages, losing 10-20% value on resale on each one?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Glad to see that you are still alive Sinner.......
> 
> .......love the Pelagos, but refuse to splash that amount of money on a watch.


You spent that much on the mkII ......

I paid £1400 for my beat up Pelagos - same price. Sinner suggested eraser treatment







and I got my 2000 watch.







The Nth is fine but it would just be sold again. Maybe the USC model is for you - stick £500 in watch fund - wear it sell it - buy another £500 watch and do it over and over but wait......
Is that not exactly what you wanted to avoid when setting up WPAC.....slippery slope awaits you sir. I think the cash you spent on the MKII was fine (or you wouldn't have done it - it just wasn't the right watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Homage is absolutely fine.
> Heritage is quite important.
> I think once you really buy into a design once you've owned homage for a while it's a natural progression to then seek the original out and replace the homage.
> 
> I think this is why my collection gravitated from mostly Steinhart homage to Tudor but retained more original stein designs cos I have no avail upgrade for those watches. Don't buy into homage snobbery at all really. Everyone is different of course.


No snobbery here Rusty, just curious as to what people think and whether attitudes change......



sinner777 said:


> So you will splash similar amount (accumulated) on 5-6 different homages, losing 10-20% value on resale on each one?


If I'd known when I started out with watches what I wanted now I'd have done something different wouldn't I. Applying logic doesn't work here.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> You spent that much on the mkII ......
> 
> I paid £1400 for my beat up Pelagos - same price. Sinner suggested eraser treatment
> 
> ...


Find me a pelagos for sale at the price you got one please Rusty.....

......as well I wasn't looking for suggestions as to buying more expensive watches, just a bash on the NTH. The pelagos version of the NTH was an example, I have an inside line on the next new NTH model and it's not a pelagos style......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> No snobbery here Rusty, just curious as to what people think and whether attitudes change......
> 
> If I'd known when I started out with watches what I wanted now I'd have done something different wouldn't I. Applying logic doesn't work here.....


I didn't mean you - just meant homage snobbery in general


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> So, how do others feel about heritage and original designs with watches? Do you want to buy from a company that has history, is well established? Do you mind homages, is that OK in your book?


Next question?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Next question?


Do you like to have variety of brands in your watch box? &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Do you like to have variety of brands in your watch box?


I think its more important to buy what you like. If you love divers and want a box full of them even though you never go near water then go for it. Love Tudor? Then Beckham and Gaga be damned, go Tudor crazy. Do you have an unhealthy attraction to Seiko? Then get all the misaligned chapter rings and bezels your heart desires.

Personally I like variety, both in brands and styles. When I had over 20 watches I think 5 or 6 were Seikos. With a collection that size it still offered a decent variety. Now that I'm down to 8 I don't have any multiples from the same brand and that's one way that helps me limit the numbers.

Browsing F71 you see smaller collections (12 or less) where half, if not more, are Seikos because they have so many flavors to choose from. While I'd prefer to have more variety I can see how one could get caught up in Seikomania. They're like rabbits..one and you're ok, but add a second and soon enough you have a box full of them.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spartan247 said:


> I think its more important to buy what you like. If you love divers and want a box full of them even though you never go near water then go for it. Love Tudor? Then Beckham and Gaga be damned, go Tudor crazy. Do you have an unhealthy attraction to Seiko? Then get all the misaligned chapter rings and bezels your heart desires.
> 
> Personally I like variety, both in brands and styles. When I had over 20 watches I think 5 or 6 were Seikos. With a collection that size it still offered a decent variety. Now that I'm down to 8 I don't have any multiples from the same brand and that's one way that helps me limit the numbers.
> 
> Browsing F71 you see smaller collections (12 or less) where half, if not more, are Seikos because they have so many flavors to choose from. While I'd prefer to have more variety I can see how one could get caught up in Seikomania. They're like rabbits..one and you're ok, but add a second and soon enough you have a box full of them.


Totally agree with you. Buy exactly what you want, whether that be homages, design copies or originals.



Hornet99 said:


> Do you like to have variety of brands in your watch box? ����


......this was a rhetorical question for George. ;-)


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Spartan247 said:


> ... Do you have an unhealthy attraction to Seiko? Then get all the misaligned chapter rings and bezels your heart desires.
> 
> ....


Awesome!

Doc Savage


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> This is BB41


Is that an attempted bash?

If so, it had the opposite effect on me. Gimme gimme gimme that fresh faced BB41 (which is definitely smiling)!

If it's your endorsement then...you've changed!


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> You spent that much on the mkII ......
> 
> I paid £1400 for my beat up Pelagos - same price. Sinner suggested eraser treatment
> 
> ...


That eraser tip is a game changer!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jon_huskisson said:


> Is that an attempted bash?
> 
> If so, it had the opposite effect on me. Gimme gimme gimme that fresh faced BB41 (which is definitely smiling)!
> 
> If it's your endorsement then...you've changed!


Dude..

It looks like Philippines franken. Cmon.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> Dude..
> 
> It looks like Philippines franken. Cmon.


Think you might be too late. I haven't ordered, but I'm pretty sold on it. Your WPAC brethren let you down!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jon_huskisson said:


> Think you might be too late. I haven't ordered, but I'm pretty sold on it. Your WPAC brethren let you down!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


..


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> So, how do others feel about heritage and original designs with watches? Do you want to buy from a company that has history, is well established? Do you mind homages, is that OK in your book?


I've been giving this some thought, and I think heritage has become increasingly important to me as time goes by.

The homage thing crept up on me (my first real flip was a Seagull AT homage which was too much like a fake for me, and I sold my Steinhart Ocean 1 Red after finding out the dial was a 1:1 copy of an old Rolex sub, and then there was the Nth incident I described above).

I've also been moving away from microbrands for a variety of reasons: QC, customer service, resale value, the ability to try it on at an AD, trying to get away from keeping tracks on the "next big thing" etc. This has lead me to preferring established brands that are a known quantity and aren't going to disappear overnight.

I also have to reluctantly admit that recognizable brands are becoming more tempting to me. I've never been THAT sort of guy, and don't need anyone to endorse (or even care about) my choice of watch, and I don't really care much about status, let alone the sort of status you can buy. BUT there's got to be a reason why I'm looking at Tudors and Omegas when I know full well that they don't offer the best value, and they're well into the realm of diminishing returns. History is definitely part of it. I have to admit it, but prestige is also part of it (albeit for my own benefit, not anyone else's).

I think "heritage" is a good word to encapsulate all of these things without the negative connotations that go along with alternatives.

Sorry for the essay sent from the psychiatrist's couch, but good question that made me think about my watch buying tastes.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> Totally agree with you. Buy exactly what you want, whether that be homages, design copies or originals.


Hmmm isn't that a surefire way to buying way too many watches?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmmm isn't that a surefire way to buying way too many watches?


Add "if you really must......" and it'll be fine.

Anyway, just because I would say "don't buy anymore watches you sorry assed bunch of cretins" is not going to change anyone's habits, individuals need to do that themselves.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I've been giving this some thought, and I think heritage has become increasingly important to me as time goes by.
> 
> The homage thing crept up on me (my first real flip was a Seagull AT homage which was too much like a fake for me, and I sold my Steinhart Ocean 1 Red after finding out the dial was a 1:1 copy of an old Rolex sub, and then there was the Nth incident I described above).
> 
> ...


There is, and I feel I'm going out on a limb here, something intangible about a brand with heritage that gives one a warm feeling or a sense of enjoyment. Ya know what I'm talking about here? Take a Seiko diver, buy a new one and you feel a sense of connection (tenuous I know) with Seiko's rich history with dive watches. Just the same as buying a Speedmaster Pro makes you feel connected to space exploration and the mood landings. Am I talking rubbish?


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> There is, and I feel I'm going out on a limb here, something intangible about a brand with heritage that gives one a warm feeling or a sense of enjoyment. Ya know what I'm talking about here? Take a Seiko diver, buy a new one and you feel a sense of connection (tenuous I know) with Seiko's rich history with dive watches. Just the same as buying a Speedmaster Pro makes you feel connected to space exploration and the mood landings. Am I talking rubbish?


I can't put my finger on it, but there's definitely something there.

The Speedy Pro is the perfect example; will buying that watch connect me in any way to the Space program - absolutely not. Does it make it more special - yeah! Check out any discussion of Speedy Pro vs X threads (including Speedy Pro vs other Speedy) and you'll see plenty of people getting worked up over it ("It didn't go to the moon", "It's not a real speedy"). As objectively/logically silly as it sounds, there's something there that people feel strongly about.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> There is, and I feel I'm going out on a limb here, something intangible about a brand with heritage that gives one a warm feeling or a sense of enjoyment. Ya know what I'm talking about here? Take a Seiko diver, buy a new one and you feel a sense of connection (tenuous I know) with Seiko's rich history with dive watches. Just the same as buying a Speedmaster Pro makes you feel connected to space exploration and the mood landings. Am I talking rubbish?


The irony is that this "connection" idea probably better applies to microbrands. If your Kickstarter pledge, or WUS post helped them get off the ground or get a new model out there then that's a much more real connection.

Maybe it's all just a justification for buying what we like want after all 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This one is close to one month on my wrist as a daily wear piece and I'm thinking that the 2019 installment of WPAC will rid me of several of my remaining 6 watches. Still haven't decided if I will take that leap but leaning that way, preparing for a bit of a purge.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I can't put my finger on it, but there's definitely something there.
> 
> The Speedy Pro is the perfect example; will buying that watch connect me in any way to the Space program - absolutely not. Does it make it more special - yeah! Check out any discussion of Speedy Pro vs X threads (including Speedy Pro vs other Speedy) and you'll see plenty of people getting worked up over it ("It didn't go to the moon", "It's not a real speedy"). As objectively/logically silly as it sounds, there's something there that people feel strongly about.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


It's all very tangible isn't it. But I get it and to a certain extent buy into it all......



jon_huskisson said:


> The irony is that this "connection" idea probably better applies to microbrands. If your Kickstarter pledge, or WUS post helped them get off the ground or get a new model out there then that's a much more real connection.
> 
> Maybe it's all just a justification for buying what we like want after all
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I could say that by buying an Oris I've kept an independent watch manufacturer In business. Kickstarter maybe gives you that, but a) there's the gamble element and b) imagine that guy you were talking watches with and replay the conversation but about a kickstarter watch, how would that go?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> This one is close to one month on my wrist as a daily wear piece and I'm thinking that the 2019 installment of WPAC will rid me of several of my remaining 6 watches. Still haven't decided if I will take that leap but leaning that way, preparing for a bit of a purge.
> View attachment 13724483
> View attachment 13724485


Well, there is some duplication; two turtles, two other divers, two white dialed dress watches.....


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> This one is close to one month on my wrist as a daily wear piece and I'm thinking that the 2019 installment of WPAC will rid me of several of my remaining 6 watches. Still haven't decided if I will take that leap but leaning that way, preparing for a bit of a purge.
> View attachment 13724483
> View attachment 13724485


I'm surprised the CFB has kicked the little GS to the curb. Touch of Modern has had the same watch available for around $700, IIRC. I've thought seriously about it but not sure it would displace my Ball Nightbreaker. It does look nice though.

Keep the GS Diver and the Bucherer and get the heck out of here. Maybe a G Shock beater depending on your lifestyle.

Now go on and git.


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

I've been lurking this thread for a few days now and catching up on the reading. I've been thinking of paring down my collection (modest as is it, less than 15 pcs currently) and what I'm struck with is that this is the thread where REAL watch talk occurs. It goes well beyond just keeping the participants in line and trying to keep from buying more watches. Anyhow, I now go back to lurk mode, just wanted to say that I enjoy the discussions here.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm surprised the CFB has kicked the little GS to the curb. Touch of Modern has had the same watch available for around $700, IIRC. I've thought seriously about it but not sure it would displace my Ball Nightbreaker. It does look nice though.
> 
> Keep the GS Diver and the Bucherer and get the heck out of here. Maybe a G Shock beater depending on your lifestyle.
> 
> Now go on and git.


I do in fact have 3 Casio made watches as well that rarely if ever get worn, the Casio G-Shock Tough Solar GW-M5610BC-1JF, the Casio F91W-1, and the Casio World Time Digital Chronograph Watch - AE1200WH-1AV. Likely they would remain because they are not quite worth the flipping from a monetary aspect. I will probably release the Seikos, Grand Seikos, and BALL to new owners and contemplate something special to replace those 6. One watch for six. The rough value of the 6 that sit unworn is around $6500 so that seems silly to have that much tied up.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

volthause said:


> I've been lurking this thread for a few days now and catching up on the reading. I've been thinking of paring down my collection (modest as is it, less than 15 pcs currently) and what I'm struck with is that this is the thread where REAL watch talk occurs. It goes well beyond just keeping the participants in line and trying to keep from buying more watches. Anyhow, I now go back to lurk mode, just wanted to say that I enjoy the discussions here.


Feel free to lurk for the rest of 2018, but when the 2019 thread comes around I suggest you join up and declare your goal(s); that little bit of accountability (and the back-handed support) definitely helps.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

There is another aspect to brand that extends beyond simply the watch. What the brand stands for and supports, for example Rolex with PGA tournaments, or Olympic timing Omega or Seiko. One example was when I owned a Harley Davidson motorcycle it was more than just owning the bike but seemed I was part of a culture - good or bad as opinions vary but never the less it was more of an influence on the experience than the bike itself. A larger connection with a community. Many people bought the Harley for the brand image more than the bike itself. At the time I simply liked the bike but did not like all the associations that came with it. I know that is a bit of a stretch to compare with watches but Rolex owners snobbery compares well with Harley Davidson snobbery when it comes to "other" bikes.

So if a brand watch is boring it's owner there is a whole community associated with owning the brand that mitigates the boredom with one upsmanship.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

volthause said:


> I've been lurking this thread for a few days now and catching up on the reading. I've been thinking of paring down my collection (modest as is it, less than 15 pcs currently) and what I'm struck with is that this is the thread where REAL watch talk occurs. It goes well beyond just keeping the participants in line and trying to keep from buying more watches. Anyhow, I now go back to lurk mode, just wanted to say that I enjoy the discussions here.


Welcome to WPAC, if you want some advice on reducing your collection the put up a SOTC pic and we'll have a go......

......we'll go easy for your first time. b-)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

This $25 dollar deal is killing me.

Caravelle By Bulova 45B35









I have been resisting for several days and then.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

...came across these pictures of a well worn example and like it even more

























and like the drilled lugs and small band possibility instead of the wide proprietary strap.

Even see the brass case coming through the worn plating

To be clear the $25 deal is for a brand new one


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> This $25 dollar deal is killing me.
> 
> Caravelle By Bulova 45B35
> 
> ...


......and?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> ......and?


see previous post


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> see previous post


So you're going to buy a dirt cheap, crap watch that will wear away to show how even crappier it is?

.......at least its cheap.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> So you're going to buy a dirt cheap, crap watch that will wear away to show how even crappier it is?
> 
> .......at least its cheap.


patina - but if history is any indication I won't keep it long enough for the wear to show up.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

besides brass cases are in right now


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

talk about branding the same watch with Mercedes logo over $150

View attachment 13725297


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> *I can't put my finger on it, but there's definitely something there.
> *
> The Speedy Pro is the perfect example; will buying that watch connect me in any way to the Space program - absolutely not. Does it make it more special - yeah! Check out any discussion of Speedy Pro vs X threads (including Speedy Pro vs other Speedy) and you'll see plenty of people getting worked up over it ("It didn't go to the moon", "It's not a real speedy"). As objectively/logically silly as it sounds, there's something there that people feel strongly about.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


It's the natural human instinct to be associated with success, to stand out from the bunch with something special, deeds, material things, whatever, however. Why do you think people spend tons money buying name branded merchandise from famous athletes, singers, movie stars etc. who don't have a clue of where to start in designing and manufacturing a shoe for instance, but it's got their name on it. That, and keeping up with the Jones.

Hey look, a watch just like this one went to the moon with an astronaut. Wow, impressive. Mine only went on my wrist and the wrist of a bunch of other unknown nobody's who went nowhere. 

Choose your association.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I never realized how many folks here were so status conscious on the outside about their watches, embarrassed, sheepishly shying away from extolling the virtues of their homages, contrary to what take place here. Tisk tisk.

There also seems to be some conflation in regards to two central themes running throughout this year, collection reduction and collection enhancement or upgrade. There is nothing preventing anyone from not sinking all of the recently freed up funds from reducing their collection into an upgrade, for some it's probably the best thing to do since one may have gone overboard not only in watch numbers but also in money spent. Collection funds reduction is also a very worthy cause in of itself, and what better time to do this then when the collection is being reduced.

Seems like you can have the best of all worlds if you play it well.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> patina - but if history is any indication I won't keep it long enough for the wear to show up.


There's patina and then there's crap disintegrating before your eyes.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> There's patina and then there's crap disintegrating before your eyes.


Crapina?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Update: I've sold one watch and have 6 others listed for sale.

I feel good about selling them all, but it may be painful to let some great watches go for not a lot of money. It'll come to a reasonable amount all together.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So Caravelle is to Bulova what Tudor is to Rolex but farther down the food chain.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> There's patina and then there's crap disintegrating before your eyes.


Do you really think I might keep it that long?


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

usclassic said:


> ...came across these pictures of a well worn example and like it even more
> 
> and like the drilled lugs and small band possibility instead of the wide proprietary strap.
> 
> ...


What an awful, awful "watch". It screams low quality, no care put into design or manufacture. Those kinds of things are not cheap/worth owning at any price. A 50 meter, fake dive watch made out of garbage pot metal and with a gross, way too narrow strap.
Looking at that thing makes me feel a little depressed.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Do you really think I might keep it that long?


If you must really know what I think: I think you won't keep it long enough to take the tag off it, assuming the package makes it to your front door before it gets re-routed back to the seller.

No worries for you about patina or disintegration, nice. 

Heck, you're spending too much on watches USC when most don't even get anywhere near your wrist. I recommend exploring Aliexpress, some real nice deals there.

Have you ever seen anything this nice for $1.93. Yeah, that's right! It's not your eyes playing tricks on you, $1.93 shipped to US, 20-38 days for delivery, abstinence included. That's what the Chinese and I call a Win Win deal. You can get a dozen for the price of a Caravelle - made in China. Return shipping is on you, so that means it's a keeper, Triple Win.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> This $25 dollar deal is killing me.
> 
> Caravelle By Bulova 45B35
> 
> ...


Did you cancel it yet?

The metal on that case appears to be already disintegrating. Either cancel it or put a rush delivery on it if you want to receive something that still resembles a watch.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> If you must really know what I think: I think you won't keep it long enough to take the tag off it, assuming the package makes it to your front door before it gets re-routed back to the seller.
> 
> No worries for you about patina or disintegration, nice.
> 
> ...


You know those pushers are fake.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

cortman said:


> What an awful, awful "watch". It screams low quality, no care put into design or manufacture. Those kinds of things are not cheap/worth owning at any price. A 50 meter, fake dive watch made out of garbage pot metal and with a gross, way too narrow strap.
> Looking at that thing makes me feel a little depressed.


no not pot metal - brass and the stock strap is actually too big for my liking. But thank you for a good bash. Screams super value to me with screw down back even.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Did you cancel it yet?
> 
> The metal on that case appears to be already disintegrating. Either cancel it or put a rush delivery on it if you want to receive something that still resembles a watch.


The brass is showing through that so the case could easily be modded for a solid brass beauty and big profit. No did not cancel because I have not pulled the trigger yet. I do, however have a very itchy trigger finger.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

usclassic said:


> nScreams super value to me with screw down back even.


 Jeez man you have to do some *serious* self-reflection, at this point it looks like you have absolutely no standards nor any ability to discriminate anymore. What f-in value, that watch is a raw POS.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jon_huskisson said:


> Update: I've sold one watch and have 6 others listed for sale.
> 
> I feel good about selling them all, but it may be painful to let some great watches go for not a lot of money. It'll come to a reasonable amount all together.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Good on you.

I know it's hard taking a loss, but once you make the decision, move forward, sell them, and pool all the money together to either save it, get something you really want as a consolidation watch, or spend it on something else like a vacation or home improvement, etc.

Once they are gone, the sense of relief you will have will do a lot to assuage the concerns over the money lost. Think about it this way - the money was already lost on paper (value) when you owned them. You just didn't realize the actual loss until you sold them. But the loss was always there. The gain is freedom.

Doc Savage


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> You know those pushers are fake.


No. How do you know, got sore fingers trying them?:-d


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Jeez man you have to do some *serious* self-reflection, at this point it looks like you have absolutely no standards nor any ability to discriminate anymore. What f-in value, that watch is a raw POS.


USC is the antithesis of abstinence, showing what can happen to anyone when we stray too far, apparently and oddly enough towards one or none.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Regarding heritage: I don't care the slightest if a particular watch has ahd an example worn by someone famous, or ended up somewhere really high above (or deep below). As a collector I acknowledge that the particular watch would fetch a lot. But not a random other.

I've sold a Landmaster South Pole to a fellow in the forum who gifted the watch to his son, a researcher who took it to Antarctica with him. Now that was real cool in a sense that it repeated the original feat. And if I ever travel to Antarctica or the moon myself, then I'd be definitely wearing another South Pole or a Speedy. Right now? Not really.

But those companies that did go to the extra trouble to finance those original endeavors do hold my respect. And I do trust them more than the random Kickstarter project since they have a reputation to uphold. I know that if a Seiko diver was found to take in water in anything less than the stated WR, heads would roll in Japan.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Regarding heritage: I don't care the slightest if a particular watch has ahd an example worn by someone famous, or ended up somewhere really high above (or deep below). As a collector I acknowledge that the particular watch would fetch a lot. But not a random other.
> 
> I've sold a Landmaster South Pole to a fellow in the forum who gifted the watch to his son, a researcher who took it to Antarctica with him. Now that was real cool in a sense that it repeated the original feat. And if I ever travel to Antarctica or the moon myself, then I'd be definitely wearing another South Pole or a Speedy. Right now? Not really.
> 
> But those companies that did go to the extra trouble to finance those original endeavors do hold my respect. And I do trust them more than the random Kickstarter project since they have a reputation to uphold. I know that if a Seiko diver was found to take in water in anything less than the stated WR, heads would roll in Japan.


Are you going to demand that your spacecraft to the moon have tuning fork clocks? I see your point, but as you say aside from the value of a piece to a collector and seller, what do I care. I only care that it means something to me, that I like it. Call it selfish or whatever you like, but I like to take MY watches on MY expeditions. I doubt modern day explorers would care much about this. WIS, whole different topic.


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Welcome to WPAC, if you want some advice on reducing your collection the put up a SOTC pic and we'll have a go......
> 
> ......we'll go easy for your first time. b-)


I'm okay with that. The truth is, I already know which ones I will probably shift (although I'd like to hear other opinions), it's just getting up the courage to let them go. I will probably officially join for the 2019 session, but I'll go ahead and state that my goals are to consolidate and get some nicer pieces that I feel "attached" to. I'd like a Black Bay or Pelagos, and an Oyster Perpetual (rhodium gray dial) eventually.

*SOTC*








Tisell Marine Diver
Pantor Sea Lion
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 39mm
Invicta 8926ob (modded)
Seiko SKX007 (modded)
AVI-8 Worn And Wound Collab 2
Seiko SRPB11
Seiko SRPB09
Seiko SRPB55
Seiko SXK007 (modded)
Eclipse Vario (gone)
Seiko SARY055
Seiko SKX007
Invicta 9094ob (modded)
Orient Bambino 4

*INBOUND*
Silver Watch Co. Mil Sub Homage (x2, blue snowflake and serif dial)


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I count 11 dive watches, surely you can get that down to 2-3 max. Then pick a sport watch and a dress watch and you're down to 5 or less, at least from the current collection.

Let’s hear your plan and we can help from there. Your plan to consolidate and upgrade is the the right path, IMO.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Jeez man you have to do some *serious* self-reflection, at this point it looks like you have absolutely no standards nor any ability to discriminate anymore.


I know what I like and I like this original Frankenstein dial with polished applied 12,6,9 - plus lumed indices and hands, date at 3 with no cut into number garbage....









No screw down crown pain - 50 meter shower watch great great and great notice even the nice polished date window. Dial has minute track and watch has useful timing bezel.......all good.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> No. How do you know, got sore fingers trying them?:-d


I have paid my Aliexpress dues. Read the reviews. All show and no go sub dials. Don't want to support the China government either. Those brands are the algae of the food chain.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

volthause said:


> I'm okay with that. The truth is, I already know which ones I will probably shift (although I'd like to hear other opinions), it's just getting up the courage to let them go. I will probably officially join for the 2019 session, but I'll go ahead and state that my goals are to consolidate and get some nicer pieces that I feel "attached" to. I'd like a Black Bay or Pelagos, and an Oyster Perpetual (rhodium gray dial) eventually.
> 
> *SOTC*
> View attachment 13726691
> ...





jcombs1 said:


> I count 11 dive watches, surely you can get that down to 2-3 max. Then pick a sport watch and a dress watch and you're down to 5 or less, at least from the current collection.
> 
> Let's hear your plan and we can help from there. Your plan to consolidate and upgrade is the the right path, IMO.


I'm with JC here, far too many divers. You can easily consolidate these.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I know what I like and I like this original Frankenstein dial with polished applied 12,6,9 - plus lumed indices and hands, date at 3 with no cut into number garbage....
> 
> View attachment 13726755
> 
> ...


Is there any point in saying anything about any watch to you USC? You never seems to listen.....


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> I count 11 dive watches, surely you can get that down to 2-3 max. Then pick a sport watch and a dress watch and you're down to 5 or less, at least from the current collection.
> 
> Let's hear your plan and we can help from there. Your plan to consolidate and upgrade is the the right path, IMO.


4 of the divers I bought specifically to mod. I'm a tinkerer, and love modifying things. It was natural that this would spill over to watches. All three SKX007s can go, as I've lost the love for the 7s26 movement. I will put them all back to stock or near stock. I'll probably keep one of the Invictas and gift the other one to a family member. My plan would be thusly:

Tisell Marine Diver *sell*
Pantor Sea Lion *sell*
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 39mm
Invicta 8926ob (modded)
Seiko SKX007 (modded) *return to stock and sell*
AVI-8 Worn And Wound Collab 2
Seiko SRPB11 *probably sell* *this is a tough one, I should have never bought LE watches
Seiko SRPB09 *probably sell* *this is a tough one, I should have never bought LE watches
Seiko SRPB55
Seiko SXK007 (modded) *return to stock and sell*
Eclipse Vario (gone)
Seiko SARY055
Seiko SKX007 *sell*
Invicta 9094ob (modded) *gift or sell*
Orient Bambino 4 *sell*


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

volthause said:


> 4 of the divers I bought specifically to mod. I'm a tinkerer, and love modifying things. It was natural that this would spill over to watches. All three SKX007s can go, as I've lost the love for the 7s26 movement. I will put them all back to stock or near stock. I'll probably keep one of the Invictas and gift the other one to a family member. My plan would be thusly:
> 
> Tisell Marine Diver *sell*
> Pantor Sea Lion *sell*
> ...


That's a good plan.

I've modified a bunch of Seiko and Invicta divers. Truthfully, if the Invicta 8926OB had a thinner case (caseback actually), I would keep one or two and probably be done.

Modded with sapphire, debranded and different dials and hands they're much nicer than given credit and they're dirt cheap.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Is there any point in saying anything about any watch to you USC? You never seems to listen.....


I always listen and sometimes respond. The case for the Caravelle is solid. Plus it has been over a week now wanting it.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

You might try selling the modded 007’s as they are. You won’t make your money back but you’ll get close and the dials, hands, crystals, etc. are harder to sell by themselves.

I think I sold one with sapphire, lume bezel, 4r36 movement and samurai hands for $265 on the forums. Still lost money but it sold quickly. I’ve had zero luck selling aftermarket parts by themselves, YMMV.


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> You might try selling the modded 007's as they are. You won't make your money back but you'll get close and the dials, hands, crystals, etc. are harder to sell by themselves.
> 
> I think I sold one with sapphire, lume bezel, 4r36 movement and samurai hands for $265 on the forums. Still lost money but it sold quickly. I've had zero luck selling aftermarket parts by themselves, YMMV.


Thank you, this is great info. FWIW, I was going to keep the sapphire and ceramic bezels in them, and just put back the dial and hands to stock. Probably would have kept the mod dial and hands for possible future projects.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

volthause said:


> Thank you, this is great info. FWIW, I was going to keep the sapphire and ceramic bezels in them, and just put back the dial and hands to stock. Probably would have kept the mod dial and hands for possible future projects.


I'm done with mods but would have kept this if the 007 was a little smaller or less top-heavy.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

I could use a bash here fellas. This Tissot is really pulling at me. Chronometer certified, sapphire, really beautifully decorated movement, polished case, white dial with lumed hands, I'm pretty sure it's everything I'm looking for in a daily wear watch. $280.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t101-408-11-031-00.html


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

cortman said:


> I could use a bash here fellas. This Tissot is really pulling at me. Chronometer certified, sapphire, really beautifully decorated movement, polished case, white dial with lumed hands, I'm pretty sure it's everything I'm looking for in a daily wear watch. $280.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t101-408-11-031-00.html
> 
> View attachment 13726939


Tissot is one of just a very few brands that have never interested me, fairly boring designs, generally blah specs and just one step removed from being a fashion brand, IMO.

I think this movement has the silicon hairspring and 80 hour PR. These movements aren't serviceable and can't be regulated, IIRC but at under $300 it's a throwaway if there are problems down the road anyway.

I wonder if a black dial might be more versatile as a daily? VG specs for the money.

I'd bash harder but don't remember what your collection looks like and where it would fit or what it would replace.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

cortman said:


> I could use a bash here fellas. This Tissot is really pulling at me. Chronometer certified, sapphire, really beautifully decorated movement, polished case, white dial with lumed hands, I'm pretty sure it's everything I'm looking for in a daily wear watch. $280.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t101-408-11-031-00.html
> 
> View attachment 13726939


There are some nice Tissot's, but my experience with them is that most of their entry level watches disappoint on the wrist. They are just boring in person - no spark of excitement.

Plus, the big, ugly T on the second hand is a complete deal killer for me.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

cortman said:


> I could use a bash here fellas. This Tissot is really pulling at me. Chronometer certified, sapphire, really beautifully decorated movement, polished case, white dial with lumed hands, I'm pretty sure it's everything I'm looking for in a daily wear watch. $280.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t101-408-11-031-00.html
> 
> View attachment 13726939


I was looking at one Tissot with the same crazy bracelet center links. The design says what were they thinking? Got mine bashed a while back. But your choice is also much more a ladies watch.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

cortman said:


> I could use a bash here fellas. This Tissot is really pulling at me. Chronometer certified, sapphire, really beautifully decorated movement, polished case, white dial with lumed hands, I'm pretty sure it's everything I'm looking for in a daily wear watch. $280.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t101-408-11-031-00.html
> 
> View attachment 13726939


You want a bash on this watch?

1. Hideous cyclops over the date
2. Ridiculous angled center links
3. Center links also sit high and are highly polished = scratch magnet from day one.
4. You wanted lume? Those pencil thin hands have a tiny strip of it, but don't expect it to actually be legible.
5. Oversized "T" on the seconds hand is just out of place on a watch with this design.
6. Dial text is overkill...again, out of place. Do we really need the year, model number and the BS "Chronometer Officially Certified" on the dial? Put it on the caseback!
7. It's cheap because it is entry level Tissot. You are getting what you pay for here.

THIS watch is definitely not a reason to break abstinence for...sorry.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

volthause said:


> 4 of the divers I bought specifically to mod. I'm a tinkerer, and love modifying things. It was natural that this would spill over to watches. All three SKX007s can go, as I've lost the love for the 7s26 movement. I will put them all back to stock or near stock. I'll probably keep one of the Invictas and gift the other one to a family member. My plan would be thusly:
> 
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 39mm
> Invicta 8926ob (modded)
> ...


......and you'll be left with these ^^^^. Put all the others away, where you can't see them and see how that feels. Try it for a month. Gonna have some cash sloshing around when you start selling, do you have a firm plan of what you want to do with it? Gotta keep yourself in check and not spend it!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I always listen and sometimes respond. The case for the Caravelle is solid. Plus it has been over a week now wanting it.


Try a month and see if it still sticks USC......

......bet you crumble before long, but you could prove me wrong!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

cortman said:


> I could use a bash here fellas. This Tissot is really pulling at me. Chronometer certified, sapphire, really beautifully decorated movement, polished case, white dial with lumed hands, I'm pretty sure it's everything I'm looking for in a daily wear watch. $280.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t101-408-11-031-00.html
> 
> View attachment 13726939


Isn't this with the movement that is calibrated using lasers at the factory and can't be calibrated by a local watchmakers? Apart from that minor inconvenience it looks very dull.....


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> ......and you'll be left with these ^^^^. Put all the others away, where you can't see them and see how that feels. Try it for a month. Gonna have some cash sloshing around when you start selling, do you have a firm plan of what you want to do with it? Gotta keep yourself in check and not spend it!


My goals would be a Tudor BB and / or Pelagos, and a Rolex Oyster Perpetual. I like the idea of putting the watches I want to sell away. I will try that.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Plus it has been over a week now wanting it.


I've held my breath longer than that. Call me when you make it to three months of wanting without purchasing.

That's been my rule on buying new watches since my last big consolidation and it works amazingly well. I started out keeping a list of the watches I thought I wanted. By the time you make it to the end of that third month, nothing is appealing enough to actually buy. You realize you were just chasing that instant gratification and the watch itself isn't really all that great or that you'd never actually wear it.

You have this problem in a bad way. That's why you return almost everything you're buying. Seems to me you just like the thrill of the hunt and purchase...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

volthause said:


> My goals would be a Tudor BB and / or Pelagos, and a Rolex Oyster Perpetual. I like the idea of putting the watches I want to sell away. I will try that.


It's a try before you commit deal, if you've not missed them after a month you're good to go.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

usclassic said:


> I know what I like and I like this original Frankenstein dial with polished applied 12,6,9 - plus lumed indices and hands, date at 3 with no cut into number garbage....
> 
> View attachment 13726755
> 
> ...


Dude the f-ing "lume" is barely on the indices, we're not even talking alignment, we're talking neary-falling-off-the-side.
But, y'know, whatever. If you honestly believe that that Caravelle satisfies all your requirements, imo you're beyond any reasonable help. So, stay happy and do whatever you want... but idk if this thread can actually be of any use or benefit to you.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Dude the f-ing "lume" is barely on the indices, we're not even talking alignment, we're talking neary-falling-off-the-side.
> But, y'know, whatever. If you honestly believe that that Caravelle satisfies all your requirements, imo you're beyond any reasonable help. So, stay happy and do whatever you want... but idk if this thread can actually be of any use or benefit to you.


Yeah, I'm starting to agree. The issue isn't actually the watch in question (although it's awful too), it's the behavior itself. Bash this watch today, it'll be another tomorrow...


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Tissot is one of just a very few brands that have never interested me, fairly boring designs, generally blah specs and just one step removed from being a fashion brand, IMO.
> 
> I think this movement has the silicon hairspring and 80 hour PR. These movements aren't serviceable and can't be regulated, IIRC but at under $300 it's a throwaway if there are problems down the road anyway.
> 
> ...


Did not know that the movement couldn't be serviced. Thanks for pointing out that very valuable piece of information. That puts a big dent in my desire for it. As far as the dial color, I'm specifically looking for a white dial.



Hotblack Desiato said:


> There are some nice Tissot's, but my experience with them is that most of their entry level watches disappoint on the wrist. They are just boring in person - no spark of excitement.
> 
> Plus, the big, ugly T on the second hand is a complete deal killer for me.
> 
> Doc Savage


It is a pretty basic watch. I actually kind of like the T second hand.



usclassic said:


> I was looking at one Tissot with the same crazy bracelet center links. The design says what were they thinking? Got mine bashed a while back. But your choice is also much more a ladies watch.


This was a good point. I forgot about that weird center link deal. Another hard hit to my want for it.



sirgilbert357 said:


> You want a bash on this watch?
> 
> 1. Hideous cyclops over the date
> 2. Ridiculous angled center links
> ...


I like the cyclops actually. DI do agree with you on the dial text. Tissot needs to get their act together on that in general.



Hornet99 said:


> Isn't this with the movement that is calibrated using lasers at the factory and can't be calibrated by a local watchmakers? Apart from that minor inconvenience it looks very dull.....


Thanks guys. This is what I needed. I'm putting it at least on the back burner if not out of mind completely.
I should post a picture of the collection sometime. I'm not taking the full WPAC comittment but I have come to value the bashing service quite a lot.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

cortman said:


> I could use a bash here fellas. This Tissot is really pulling at me. Chronometer certified, sapphire, really beautifully decorated movement, polished case, white dial with lumed hands, I'm pretty sure it's everything I'm looking for in a daily wear watch. $280.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t101-408-11-031-00.html
> 
> View attachment 13726939


As plain vanilla as it gets, bland doesn't begin to described it. Meh, and as someone said girlish looking. Continuing the dull theme unisex at best. Cyclops is a stake through the dial. Done deal, dead.

Bash over.

Movement, as an admirer of advancements in technology I have to disagree with the pay top $ for dinosaur movements crowd. Fairly new Powermatic 80 movement, a modified ETA 2824-2 at a lower beat rate (matters to some) to achieve 80hrs power reserve, about twice it's parent movement. Also consider that a lower beat rate generally suffers less wear and tear so theoretically should last longer and need less service. Add to it COSC certification, and yes, it can be regulated though not as easily as most dinosaur movements. I believe sending to Tissot for service is also cheaper than the typical service, at least in some places, for the ETA 2824-2. As for "plastics", sorry dinosaurs, these days they are good enough for guns, planes and just about anything else.

Great to see someone pushing the envelope coming up with new or enhanced modifications, at one heck of a price. I cringe at the prices charged for some dinosaur movements. The ultimate purchase bash for me. If I want antique movements I'll buy vintage.

My apologies to all dinosaurs, but as long as you roam and rule horology. You buy them, they make them, we all pay the price. Well, I refuse.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Okay, need some support here. I've been doing pretty well for the last few weeks but have run into a snag. For the longest time my ultimate watch has been a Seiko Marinemaster 300, which I've been able to resist because of the price and I've never been a fan of hardlex on higher end watches. My snag is my recent discovery of the Seiko SBDC061. It represents everything I love in a diving watch, right down to the round indices and 4 o'clock crown position. The sapphire crystal and Diashield just put it over the top. I have a Transocean, SBDC047 which I love, but this thing is just calling my name like crazy. Someone tell me how terrible it is, quick.









Just look at it!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey gents, if you haven't figured it out yet, USC is here for his and our entertainment pleasure. Abstinence has nothing to do with any of it, let's cut him some slack, enjoy the show and have some fun. 

You go USC, next...........


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

ofted42 said:


> Okay, need some support here. I've been doing pretty well for the last few weeks but have run into a snag. For the longest time my ultimate watch has been a Seiko Marinemaster 300, which I've been able to resist because of the price and I've never been a fan of hardlex on higher end watches. My snag is my recent discovery of the Seiko SBDC061. It represents everything I love in a diving watch, right down to the round indices and 4 o'clock crown position. The sapphire crystal and Diashield just put it over the top. I have a Transocean, SBDC047 which I love, but this thing is just calling my name like crazy. Someone tell me how terrible it is, quick.
> 
> View attachment 13728051
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm looking at it. Looks like every other Seiko diver I've seen. Better crystal but overpriced for the movement you get, and only 200m diver wannabe. Take a deep breath, this too shall pass. 30 day time out for you.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Hey gents, if you haven't figured it out yet, USC is here for his and our entertainment pleasure. Abstinence has nothing to do with any of it, let's cut him some slack, enjoy the show and have some fun.
> 
> You go USC, next...........


thanks pal... so I just did try to cancel the precisionist since fedex had not received it but no joy so the in home trial is still on for it although I was given the option of refusing the package. As for the Caravelle I am the high bidder at my latest max bid of $22.51 but expect to be outbid over the next couple days. Then if history proves to repeat itself I will get a second chance offer to buy it for that price. I have been resisting the current buy it now offer of $25.01. No worries there are more in the sellers pipeline that start at $.99. I really think I would enjoy it more the the precisionist for the reasons previously stated. Whether either would displace the Timex now at 33 days is the question.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ofted42 said:


> Okay, need some support here. I've been doing pretty well for the last few weeks but have run into a snag. For the longest time my ultimate watch has been a Seiko Marinemaster 300, which I've been able to resist because of the price and I've never been a fan of hardlex on higher end watches. My snag is my recent discovery of the Seiko SBDC061. It represents everything I love in a diving watch, right down to the round indices and 4 o'clock crown position. The sapphire crystal and Diashield just put it over the top. I have a Transocean, SBDC047 which I love, but this thing is just calling my name like crazy. Someone tell me how terrible it is, quick.
> 
> View attachment 13728051
> 
> ...


Yeah, so what........ it is not the Marinemaster 300 you have been wanting why settle? Keep on wanting the Marinemaster 300 and save your money, don't settle for less.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Yeah, so what........ it is not the Marinemaster 300 you have been wanting why settle? Keep on wanting the Marinemaster 300 and save your money, don't settle for less.


The problem is I'm liking this even more than the marine master, plus it's within my price range. That's why the sudden interest. I've always been able to find something about a watch that's "not quite right", but this one I'm not coming up with a thing. I'm even thinking this could replace about 3 of my current ones, which would go out the door.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ofted42 said:


> The problem is I'm liking this even more than the marine master, plus it's within my price range. That's why the sudden interest. I've always been able to find something about a watch that's "not quite right", but this one I'm not coming up with a thing. I'm even thinking this could replace about 3 of my current ones, which would go out the door.


3 for 1? You usually have to pay double for that kind of action 

A Seiko is a Seiko as far as I'm concerned. Most of the new variants are too big, too thick and, with a few exceptions, almost all of them look the same to me.

Until you get near the unaffordable line of demarcation, not many new Seikos hold much interest for me.

But turning 3 into 1 is a smart move, regardless.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> 3 for 1? You usually have to pay double for that kind of action
> 
> A Seiko is a Seiko as far as I'm concerned. Most of the new variants are too big, too thick and, with a few exceptions, almost all of them look the same to me.
> 
> ...


It's a bold move Cotton, we'll see if it pays off for him


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ofted42 said:


> It's a bold move Cotton, we'll see if it pays off for him


Wasn't sure anyone would get the reference, but I see I was mistaken.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Alright, here's my SOTC pic. I'm not pledging full abstinence but I would like pledge abstinence from impulse and leaping at deals. The SOTC might help with the bashing.
I've been mildly interested in watches for about four years. My interest picked up a lot starting in this year. I've never owned more than three at a time.









Left to right:

1. Steinhart Ocean One GMT 42mm, automatic
2. Frederique Constant Moonphase, 40mm quartz
3. Seiko 6309-8239, 1980's model, inherited from a dear old friend. This will always be here. 37mm, automatic

On the way is a Citizen Brycen Chronograph, which I managed to acquire at a fairly decent price. I'm not 100% certain this is a keeper but we will see- I've never owned a chronograph and would really like to try one.

What I'd like to add:

1. A tough field or dive watch, something inexpensive but rugged. NOT a g-shock. At least not at this point. I just don't like the look, and I have to like the look or I won't ever wear it. Top contenders in this category are a Seiko Turtle or Vostok Amphibia.
2. A white dial, semi-dress, semi-casual watch for daily wear to the office or slightly more dressed up social occasions. I have an incredible white python strap that I really want to pair it with, thus I'm looking for something with 20mm lugs. Hamilton Khaki King, Orient Star, Seiko SARB, etc., are all contenders in this field.
3. A chronograph- I'm still not entirely certain what I'm looking for here. An evil panda, or else something kind of vintage-looking like the Citizen I have on order.

Feel free to critique. I am still amazed how well a good bash works to dispel the impulse-buy compulsion. I'm not against acquiring, but I am against amassing because I know my own weakness.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> As plain vanilla as it gets, bland doesn't begin to described it. Meh, and as someone said girlish looking. Continuing the dull theme unisex at best. Cyclops is a stake through the dial. Done deal, dead.
> 
> Bash over.
> 
> ...


You're confusing proven durability and well understood issues with being a dinosaur, rookie mistake.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ofted42 said:


> Okay, need some support here. I've been doing pretty well for the last few weeks but have run into a snag. For the longest time my ultimate watch has been a Seiko Marinemaster 300, which I've been able to resist because of the price and I've never been a fan of hardlex on higher end watches. My snag is my recent discovery of the Seiko SBDC061. It represents everything I love in a diving watch, right down to the round indices and 4 o'clock crown position. The sapphire crystal and Diashield just put it over the top. I have a Transocean, SBDC047 which I love, but this thing is just calling my name like crazy. Someone tell me how terrible it is, quick.
> 
> View attachment 13728051
> 
> ...


It looks like Seiko took all those key features and mashed them up to produce something recognisably seiko but just rather dull (and no doubt massively oversized). Walk. On. By.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

cortman said:


> Alright, here's my SOTC pic. I'm not pledging full abstinence but I would like pledge abstinence from impulse and leaping at deals. The SOTC might help with the bashing.
> I've been mildly interested in watches for about four years. My interest picked up a lot starting in this year. I've never owned more than three at a time.
> 
> View attachment 13728393
> ...


Why on earth do you need any more watches? You've got a rugged diver, you've got a dress watch and something casual. Buy straps or mod the steinhart, but don't buy anything else.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

ofted42 said:


> Okay, need some support here. I've been doing pretty well for the last few weeks but have run into a snag. For the longest time my ultimate watch has been a Seiko Marinemaster 300, which I've been able to resist because of the price and I've never been a fan of hardlex on higher end watches. My snag is my recent discovery of the Seiko SBDC061. It represents everything I love in a diving watch, right down to the round indices and 4 o'clock crown position. The sapphire crystal and Diashield just put it over the top. I have a Transocean, SBDC047 which I love, but this thing is just calling my name like crazy. Someone tell me how terrible it is, quick.
> 
> View attachment 13728051
> 
> ...


You already know the answer. It's not a mm300. And more to the point every time you wear it you will wonder if it's as good as the mm300. I'm sure it's spec sheet reads fine - but it's indistinguishable from dozens of other seikos.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ofted42 said:


> Okay, need some support here. I've been doing pretty well for the last few weeks but have run into a snag. For the longest time my ultimate watch has been a Seiko Marinemaster 300, which I've been able to resist because of the price and I've never been a fan of hardlex on higher end watches. My snag is my recent discovery of the Seiko SBDC061. It represents everything I love in a diving watch, right down to the round indices and 4 o'clock crown position. The sapphire crystal and Diashield just put it over the top. I have a Transocean, SBDC047 which I love, but this thing is just calling my name like crazy. Someone tell me how terrible it is, quick.
> 
> View attachment 13728051
> 
> ...


I'm offering my 2c here as the resident Seiko nut.

This design is just too diluted. They are homaging the MM300, which homaged the 6159-7000, which now has a better homage etc etc

Its like scotch. You may add one ice cube, tops. But add two, and you're not drinking scotch anymore.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Double post


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

ofted42 said:


> Okay, need some support here. I've been doing pretty well for the last few weeks but have run into a snag. For the longest time my ultimate watch has been a Seiko Marinemaster 300, which I've been able to resist because of the price and I've never been a fan of hardlex on higher end watches. My snag is my recent discovery of the Seiko SBDC061. It represents everything I love in a diving watch, right down to the round indices and 4 o'clock crown position. The sapphire crystal and Diashield just put it over the top. I have a Transocean, SBDC047 which I love, but this thing is just calling my name like crazy. Someone tell me how terrible it is, quick.
> 
> View attachment 13728051
> 
> ...


I don't like the hour hand, the silly X over "automatic", or the way the strap fits like it came from a different model.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> I'm offering my 2c here as the resident Seiko nut.
> 
> This design is just too diluted. They are homaging the MM300, which homaged the 6159-7000, which now has a better homage etc etc
> 
> Its like scotch. You may add one ice cube, tops. But add two, and you're not drinking scotch anymore.


I'd argue that anything but a splash of water and you risk the wrath of the Scotch gods. Room temp with a drop or two of water to bring out the peat and smoke. Now that we've brought it up, I think a thread dedicated to scotch might be in order. I bet a lot of watch nuts are scotch fiends as well, and probably just as opinionated about it.

I hear where some are coming from, but I can see it arriving in the collection at some point in the future. For now, knowing that it's not a limited edition and I can look for it later, I'm content with my collection. As to it being "diluted", I prefer to think of it as "distilled" (see what I did there?) into what a pure Seiko diver should be. And I feel happy knowing that it's effectively killed my desire for a MM300, this is much more my speed.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Why on earth do you need any more watches? You've got a rugged diver, you've got a dress watch and something casual. Buy straps or mod the steinhart, but don't buy anything else.


Well for sure I don't *need* any more. But like I said in another thread, I live in the first world, have disposable income and a broad range of tastes in watch designs, so I'm still collecting. 
The Steiny is perfect IMO; I don't want to mod it, I don't even want to put it on anything but that terrific oyster bracelet. I'd like to get another dive watch that I can play around with a bit with straps and such.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ofted42 said:


> I'd argue that anything but a splash of water and you risk the wrath of the Scotch gods. Room temp with a drop or two of water to bring out the peat and smoke. Now that we've brought it up, I think a thread dedicated to scotch might be in order. I bet a lot of watch nuts are scotch fiends as well, and probably just as opinionated about it.
> 
> I hear where some are coming from, but I can see it arriving in the collection at some point in the future. For now, knowing that it's not a limited edition and I can look for it later, I'm content with my collection. As to it being "diluted", I prefer to think of it as "distilled" (see what I did there?) into what a pure Seiko diver should be. And I feel happy knowing that it's effectively killed my desire for a MM300, this is much more my speed.


It has to be the equivalent of this.....










Whisky tastes like petrol to me, awful stuff.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Its like scotch. You may add one ice cube, tops. But add two, and you're not drinking scotch anymore.


Heresy. You may add one DROP of water per 1.5 oz of scotch. Even I know that and Scotch is just my "mistress". Bourbon is my "wife"...half joking...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

cortman said:


> Well for sure I don't *need* any more.


There's your answer.



cortman said:


> But like I said in another thread, I live in the first world, have disposable income...


Blah, blah, blah. Put that disposable income into your retirement funds.



cortman said:


> I'd like to get another dive watch that I can play around with a bit with straps and such.


OK, you got me here, because no way could I own just one dive watch. Get the Turtle you talked about if you MUST buy something.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Whisky tastes like petrol to me, awful stuff.


For crying out loud man, stop drinking petrol!! It's obviously jacking up your taste buds!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> For crying out loud man, stop drinking petrol!! It's obviously jacking up your taste buds!


I've moved up to diesel now, more expensive........

.......i still prefer meths.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I've moved up to diesel now, more expensive........
> 
> .......i still prefer meths.


I propose a new thread be established: DDAC - Diesel Drinking Abstinence Club


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Heresy. You may add one DROP of water per 1.5 oz of scotch. Even I know that and Scotch is just my "mistress". Bourbon is my "wife"...half joking...


Heresy is correct. The thought of drinking COLD scotch also makes me recoil in horror. And the biggest problem with that Black Booster is printed right on the label, "Blended" (yes, I'm one of those people). I'm sure if it was a single malt it'd be top notch... :roll:

Dammit, now I'm sitting here at my desk thinking about having a drink and I've got 4 hours to go. At least it's taken my mind off the watch, but drinking or dreaming about having a drink always helps forget things I'm trying to avoid....not that there's anything else I need to avoid.


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

ofted42 said:


> At least it's taken my mind off the watch, but drinking or dreaming about having a drink always helps forget things I'm trying to avoid....not that there's anything else I need to avoid.


Funny, I really started buying a lot of watches when I was trying to think about not drinking....


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

ofted42 said:


> Heresy is correct. The thought of drinking COLD scotch also makes me recoil in horror. And the biggest problem with that Black Booster is printed right on the label, "Blended" (yes, I'm one of those people). I'm sure if it was a single malt it'd be top notch... :roll:
> 
> Dammit, now I'm sitting here at my desk thinking about having a drink and I've got 4 hours to go. At least it's taken my mind off the watch, but drinking or dreaming about having a drink always helps forget things I'm trying to avoid....not that there's anything else I need to avoid.


Yeah, nothing cold for me either. Talk about muting the flavor...

LOL, I've been known to keep a bottle at the office...just saying.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

volthause said:


> Funny, I really started buying a lot of watches when I was trying to think about not drinking....


LOL!!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

There was actually a thread about alcohol dependence in 'The Cafe'. Serious stuff.

I don't care much for expensive whiskey. I do realize there's a difference but not a difference I care for. I actually prefer 'lighter' blends, say J&B or Cutty Shark, to the heavily scented and deeper blends. Got a number of friends who are very passionate about it, and are willing to pay a lot of money for obscure brands. Not my thing.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Heresy. You may add one DROP of water per 1.5 oz of scotch. Even I know that and Scotch is just my "mistress". Bourbon is my "wife"...half joking...


And even then only to turn the oils over. For the record blended whisky doesn't count - you can add sprite to that trash.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I propose a new thread be established: DDAC - Diesel Drinking Abstinence Club


To be fair it explains a lot


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Yeah, nothing cold for me either. Talk about muting the flavor...
> 
> LOL, I've been known to keep a bottle at the office...just saying.


Warm champagne? My god man, where is your sense of decorum......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Found this entertaining When you go in to get your luxury watches - do you pronounce them all correctly - I didn't


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Found this entertaining When you go in to get your luxury watches - do you pronounce them all correctly - I didn't


Does it tell you how to pronounce Caravelle by Bulova properly?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh-May-Ga


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Oh-May-Ga


actually two different pronunciations of Omega are acceptable in the video. Oh may ga or Oh mee ga

toe may toe or toe mah toe


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Does it tell you how to pronounce Caravelle by Bulova properly?


Apparently that is not among the 20 Luxury brands, however I think I have a handle on it. I am curious if our resident Glashutte owner knows how to pronounce his. I sure didn't.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B252 UHF Quartz Black Dial is now in Memphis, Tn. with a very busy FedEx and scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I am afraid I won't like it but still somewhat excited about the in home trial with free return. If I do like it and decide to keep it then the Timex must go and I have really been liking it. As for the Caravelle I am the high bidder at $19.50 right now on another listing but expect to be out bid as that auction still has 4.5 days left. It is conceivable that I end up a three watch guy beginning 2019 one less than the four I had beginning 2018. I really don't know now but tomorrow things will be 1/3 clearer.

To prove I do sometimes listen, I have not pulled the $25 trigger for the Caravelle yet as the days continue to pass by with me still wanting to try it.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

sirgilbert357 said:


> There's your answer.
> 
> Blah, blah, blah. Put that disposable income into your retirement funds.
> 
> OK, you got me here, because no way could I own just one dive watch. Get the Turtle you talked about if you MUST buy something.


Ha, fair enough. I'm actually leaning towards a Vostok right now. So many options, so inexpensive and apparently pretty rugged.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

blowfish89 said:


> Oh-May-Ga


That red dial always throws me.









Doc Savage


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> That red dial always throws me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should get one. It's like having an exotic Stella dial Rolex President without the cost and the cyclops


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Apparently that is not among the 20 Luxury brands, however I think I have a handle on it. I am curious if our resident Glashutte owner knows how to pronounce his. I sure didn't.


Jaeger le coultre is the one that I don't think even the CEO knows how to pronounce


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Apparently that is not among the 20 Luxury brands, however I think I have a handle on it. I am curious if our resident Glashutte owner knows how to pronounce his. I sure didn't.


Glass hut innit?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Glass hut innit?


if you watch the video at 4:43 glass hoota


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Warm champagne? My god man, where is your sense of decorum......


When did they come out with that stuff? The only real drinks I'm aware of are bourbon and scotch...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> You're confusing proven durability and well understood issues with being a dinosaur, rookie mistake.


If I want proven durability I'll go to Havana and get one of those time tested Ford's and Chevy's. Glad not everyone see's it like that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> When did they come out with that stuff? The only real drinks I'm aware of are bourbon and scotch...


Peasant.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> If I want proven durability I'll go to Havana and get one of those time tested Ford's and Chevy's. Glad not everyone see's it like that.


And now you're confusing durability with a country's ability to improvise, make do and mend.....

......yet another rookie mistake. Doh.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> if you watch the video at 4:43 glass hoota


I know . I was being eye-Ron-ik


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

So it looks like those WPAC members who wished death to the enemy that is the deals thread may have got their wish...for now.

I'm sure it will be reopened, but while it's closed it might help those looking to see out the rest of the year without a(nother) purchase.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Peasant.......


We don't have "peasants" in the good ol USA...here we are called "the middle class".


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> We don't have "peasants" in the good ol USA...here we are called "the middle class".


The proletariat can call itself whatever it likes........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> So it looks like those WPAC members who wished death to the enemy that is the deals thread may have got their wish...for now.
> 
> I'm sure it will be reopened, but while it's closed it might help those looking to see out the rest of the year without a(nother) purchase.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Why has it closed?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Glad to see that our staunch advocator of abstinence advice is getting stuck in there with rescuing the deals thread.......

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/deals-thread-update-4851855.html


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> I know . I was being eye-Ron-ik


don't you mean more-on-ick


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Why am I sitting by the window looking for FedEx truck now?









To foil the porch pirates

not really

Now our main carriers post live maps of where the delivery truck is in real time. Very cool.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> don't you mean more-on-ick


Bit rich that - coming from you sir.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Bit rich that - coming from you sir.


ouw-chi


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> The proletariat can call itself whatever it likes........


LOL, exactly. The media has tried to change the narrative. The poor are still poor. Calling them "middle class" doesn't really move them to the middle!!

And actually, I don't mind the bubbly, but really do prefer my bourbon and scotch over all else. Scotch, especially, is not a poor man's drink, that's for sure; some Bourbons are getting up there in price too just cause they can...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> LOL, exactly. The media has tried to change the narrative. The poor are still poor. Calling them "middle class" doesn't really move them to the middle!!
> 
> And actually, I don't mind the bubbly, but really do prefer my bourbon and scotch over all else. Scotch, especially, is not a poor man's drink, that's for sure; some Bourbons are getting up there in price too just cause they can...


My Dad joined a whisky club, he got the opportunity to buy rare, aged Scottish single malts, he bought a lot. I tried some, at his insistence one Christmas, but even a 60 year old malt still tasted rough to me.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> My Dad joined a whisky club, he got the opportunity to buy rare, aged Scottish single malts, he bought a lot. I tried some, at his insistence one Christmas, but even a 60 year old malt still tasted rough to me.


It ain't supposed to taste smooth. Most of the fun in whiskey tasting is figuring out the accents and seeing how different things can be. 
...
Well.. as long as it's not just raw sugar & alcohol flavour. If so, then that's pretty poor.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Precisionist arrived safely today. Came in at 164 grams but bracelet would fit very large wrist. My 7.5 required removing two full and two half links. Now fits quite well, very comfortable and 150 grams.
The Timex is toast - didn't stand a chance. Nice to have a substantial piece on the wrist again.

So I begin again as one watch guy it has been 4 days since my last watch purchase.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Precisionist arrived safely today. Came in at 164 grams but bracelet would fit very large wrist. My 7.5 required removing two full and two half links. Now fits quite well, very comfortable and 150 grams.
> The Timex is toast - didn't stand a chance. Nice to have a substantial piece on the wrist again.
> 
> So I begin again as one watch guy it has been 4 days since my last watch purchase.
> ...


Your best looking watch so far. I give it 3 weeks.

Max


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Your best looking watch so far. I give it 3 weeks.
> 
> Max


I give it two weeks, before he starts looking at something else.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I give it two weeks, before he starts looking at something else.


January sales - as sure as eggs are eggs


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Precisionist arrived safely today. Came in at 164 grams but bracelet would fit very large wrist. My 7.5 required removing two full and two half links. Now fits quite well, very comfortable and 150 grams.
> The Timex is toast - didn't stand a chance. Nice to have a substantial piece on the wrist again.
> 
> So I begin again as one watch guy it has been 4 days since my last watch purchase.


That is a really nice watch. I'd hang onto that one.
How are you a one watch guy? Did you already sell the Timex?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes Timex was returned to Amazon warehouse today. Reason given, No longer needed. Actually had until Jan 31 to return, but this quick decision was a no brainer for me. Enjoyed a shower today, watch on. Really missed that since selling the sumo. This one is 100m wr with great bracelet. Very easy to size and watch case hugs the wrist. This is a keeper and maybe just what I need to get through 2019. It has quelled my desire for the Caravelle so good for it.

Don't mention the word honeymoon, I know........I know.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

WPAC - deals thread : 1-0. Yeah


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

cortman said:


> That is a really nice watch. I'd hang onto that one.
> How are you a one watch guy? Did you already sell the Timex?


USC is one watch guy.......

........he buys one watch at a time.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Most comfortable bracelet I have ever worn


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Glad to see that our staunch advocator of abstinence advice is getting stuck in there with rescuing the deals thread.......
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/deals-thread-update-4851855.html


It's a complex interconnected world, my friend.

Those who may seek the demise of the Deals thread should know that it is the hand of the beast that feeds the Abstinence Club.

How many of us come here all beaten and tattered licking our wounds, totally out of any semblance of purchase control in dire need of collection reduction and upgrade. What a mess! So yes, Mr Hornet, I don my finest WPAC suit of armor, put my purchase control training into practice, and jump right into the ultimate watch shoppers paradise. Errr, I meant, jump into the hellish take no prisoners shoppers battlefield, taking one for the team.

Thank you very much.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Precisionist arrived safely today. Came in at 164 grams but bracelet would fit very large wrist. My 7.5 required removing two full and two half links. Now fits quite well, very comfortable and 150 grams.
> The Timex is toast - didn't stand a chance. Nice to have a substantial piece on the wrist again.
> 
> So I begin again as one watch guy it has been 4 days since my last watch purchase.
> ...


Is that what determines how long you abstain? From shipping to delivery time.

Very nice watch, not that it's going to change anything. :-d


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Your best looking watch so far. I give it 3 weeks.
> 
> Max





Hornet99 said:


> I give it two weeks, before he starts looking at something else.





RustyBin5 said:


> January sales - as sure as eggs are eggs


You guys are such optimists.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Most comfortable bracelet I have ever worn
> 
> View attachment 13732771
> 
> ...


It looks quite nicely finished. Hope you are able to enjoy it for a while.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

usclassic said:


> Yes Timex was returned to Amazon warehouse today. Reason given, No longer needed. Actually had until Jan 31 to return, but this quick decision was a no brainer for me. Enjoyed a shower today, watch on. Really missed that since selling the sumo. This one is 100m wr with great bracelet. Very easy to size and watch case hugs the wrist. This is a keeper and maybe just what I need to get through 2019. It has quelled my desire for the Caravelle so good for it.
> 
> Don't mention the word honeymoon, I know........I know.


Wow you really... take advantage of those return policies...
I disagree that there is any hope whatsoever that it will quell your demons but it is beautiful and if anything could potentially be a good only watch, that one's it.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Optimists would give me 6 months at least. Anyway I will announce my prediction within a week. The second hand travel arc is so smooth at 16hz I can not perceive any stutter at all even with reading glasses on. So I just went and got my loupe and with that I could see some stutter but not noticeable to the naked eye. Also the very high frequency quartz movement is thermoregulated and even more accurate than a spring drive. Historic brand, good looking, water resistant, comfortable bracelet that fits, perfect size, wonderful finish, what could possibly make me look elsewhere.
I will make my retention prediction after a few honeymoon nights but as usual it looks good right now somehow though the odds seem much better with this one, finally.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

*shrug* give it two weeks, the Caravelle will arrive and same old same old will loop back again.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Optimists would give me 6 months at least. Anyway I will announce my prediction within a week. The second hand travel arc is so smooth at 16hz I can not perceive any stutter at all even with reading glasses on. So I just went and got my loupe and with that I could see some stutter but not noticeable to the naked eye. Also the very high frequency quartz movement is thermoregulated and even more accurate than a spring drive. Historic brand, good looking, water resistant, comfortable bracelet that fits, perfect size, wonderful finish, what could possibly make me look elsewhere.
> I will make my retention prediction after a few honeymoon nights but as usual it looks good right now somehow though the odds seem much better with this one, finally.
> 
> View attachment 13733279


Oh, it just got real up in here...

Sorry, but no...these movements are not thermoregulated. Please cite your source on that. And Spring Drive is apples to oranges, not even comparable. If you were gonna go there, a Seiko Dolce is more comparable, but even those trounce the Bulova at 10 sec per year stated accuracy. Bulova refuses to state a specific sec per year claim because they can't achieve it consistently.

You have a nice watch, but let's not start making stuff up here...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Brief recap of WPAC 2018. By the time I joined sometime around mid April, the enthusiastic crowd at the start of the year had largely dissipated. Not sure why since I didn't follow the thread, someone else may want to fill in.

Aside from the always present, well, mostly present abstinence theme, there have bee two main recurring themes, collection reduction/consolidation and collection upgrading to better, generally meaning more expensive watches, worthy topics that are very useful in this thread. 

With the help of the yours truly Reality Check Dept. we have largely debunked and put to rest a handful of myths:

The Grail watch, interpreted as the one watch that fulfills the need for any and all other watches. Turns out to be only good enough to hold us until the next watch. 

The Exit watch, another purchase designated to be the last purchase ever. In reality only good enough until the next purchase.

The concept of the Onewatchguy, who in reality always has more than one and can't stop from constantly rotating the onewatch.

But WIS Myths die hard, rather, they just go dormant for a time.

Another positive has been the recognition that for most practicing watch enthusiasts, at least the type attracted here who tend to buy too many watches, abstinence for a year is mostly an aspiration, though taking control over one's purchases is not only within reach, it is achievable..

On a personal note I would characterize this year as one were I abstained from many purchases whereas last year I abstained from few. Keeping in mind my to wear collection has always been under fairly good control. Them vintages are the one's that go me, not anymore.

Next year I will likely join sometime in the second quarter, though I will try to follow the thread and chime in once in a while. No worries, not looking to go on another shopping spree for a whole quarter this year. I'll be around some, just have to get a few things sorted out.

With that said, much thanks to Hornet and Crew for another year providing a much needed service in WUS. 

Your WPAC Reality Check Dept is now closed - for good. Someone else feel free to carry on.

Happy Holidays!


P.S. I may still be around a few days 'til years end.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> *shrug* give it two weeks, the Caravelle will arrive and same old same old will loop back again.


That would be a surprise since I have not bought a Caravelle. Unless you mean you are sending me one.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Oh, it just got real up in here...
> 
> Sorry, but no...these movements are not thermoregulated. Please cite your source on that. And Spring Drive is apples to oranges, not even comparable. If you were gonna go there, a Seiko Dolce is more comparable, but even those trounce the Bulova at 10 sec per year stated accuracy. Bulova refuses to state a specific sec per year claim because they can't achieve it consistently.
> 
> You have a nice watch, but let's not start making stuff up here...


Sorry what I should have said is that it is as accurate as the thermoregulated movements.

Bulova Caliber P102 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com

Comparing to the spring drive only the visual movement of the second hand.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

usclassic said:


> That would be a surprise since I have not bought a Caravelle. Unless you mean you are sending me one.


Didn't you say how you were the top bidder for it?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Didn't you say how you were the top bidder for it?


I was outbid as expected - I said that too.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> You guys are such realists.


FTFY


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I was outbid as expected - I said that too.


Here's a thought usc. Forget abstinence, cos you know you will buy another. Let's approach this from a different tack..... this time when you buy another watch - DONT sell this one. First it will make this watch stay with you for longer. Second it breaks the cycle of selling and third it's really a rather nice watch - this self imposed one watch guy thing is why they are flying out the door to make way for a new one - keep it - if you buy another who cares - it's THIS one that's important. We need to get you owning the same watch for months not weeks, regardless of whatever else you do.


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

I've failed miserably in this endeavor!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Brief recap of WPAC 2018. By the time I joined sometime around mid April, the enthusiastic crowd at the start of the year had largely dissipated. Not sure why since I didn't follow the thread, someone else may want to fill in.
> 
> Aside from the always present, well, mostly present abstinence theme, there have bee two main recurring themes, collection reduction/consolidation and collection upgrading to better, generally meaning more expensive watches, worthy topics that are very useful in this thread.
> 
> ...


Excellent take, PW.

For me, this year's successes have been in consolidating and reducing the collection size. Getting control on buying and freeing myself from the relentless chase have been the big payoffs. Thanks to all WPAC members for that.

I agree that abstinence for many here is a serious goal, but not an absolute necessity. Reducing to buying a few new watches a year (my current goal) down from buying a few per week is major progress.

This time of year, with all the Christmas and post-Christmas sales, is tough. I have a few watches tempting me, but right now I'm holding. But if I slip, I'm still ok.

Doc Savage


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

One of the best things that would help me stop buying watches would be if they shutdown the Heads Up watch Deal thread.......oh wait.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Here's a thought usc. Forget abstinence, cos you know you will buy another. Let's approach this from a different tack..... this time when you buy another watch - DONT sell this one. First it will make this watch stay with you for longer. Second it breaks the cycle of selling and third it's really a rather nice watch - this self imposed one watch guy thing is why they are flying out the door to make way for a new one - keep it - if you buy another who cares - it's THIS one that's important. We need to get you owning the same watch for months not weeks, regardless of whatever else you do.


I like it Rusty seems like I could buy that Caravelle now after all, eh?

Actually I plan to remove myself from here and report back in Feb.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Excellent take, PW.
> 
> For me, this year's successes have been in consolidating and reducing the collection size. Getting control on buying and freeing myself from the relentless chase have been the big payoffs. Thanks to all WPAC members for that.
> 
> ...


Surprisingly not tempted by sales, at least for watches, so safe till the end of the year. This year has been up and down horological speaking; the exit watch wasn't an exit watch and everything else has been meh. Starting to think about 2019 and what I'll be doing.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I like it Rusty seems like I could buy that Caravelle now after all, eh?
> 
> Actually I plan to remove myself from here and report back in Feb.


Not the caravelle. Challenge time go buy a watch on eBay from China. Max budget $7


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Surprisingly not tempted by sales, at least for watches, so safe till the end of the year. This year has been up and down horological speaking; the exit watch wasn't an exit watch and everything else has been meh. Starting to think about 2019 and what I'll be doing.....


One of my standard ways of excluding watches from tempting me is based on percieved value. I don't mind paying for a Pelagos or Aqua Terra, because of everything that comes with those watches. But I'd never consider a Ginault Ocean Rover, because $1,200 for an homage watch is incomprehensible to me, regardless of its quality. However, at half that, I'd definitely be interested. Thus, steep sales have me at a disadvantage.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not the caravelle. Challenge time go buy a watch on eBay from China. Max budget $7


Heavens no thank you. No joy in any of that for me. On the plus side I would have an incoming 20 or 30 days ahead to look forward to but disappointment is the name of that game.

A better game is trying to score the Caravelle for less than 25 bucks while enjoying the Bulova now and through 2019.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Not the caravelle. Challenge time go buy a watch on eBay from China. Max budget $7


ok $1.73 shipped















$1.88 + $4.32 shipping

there are thousands of these - I'm out.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> One of my standard ways of excluding watches from tempting me is based on percieved value. I don't mind paying for a Pelagos or Aqua Terra, because of everything that comes with those watches. But I'd never consider a Ginault Ocean Rover, because $1,200 for an homage watch is incomprehensible to me, regardless of its quality. However, at half that, I'd definitely be interested. Thus, steep sales have me at a disadvantage.
> 
> Doc Savage


A sale would only tempt me if its a watch I'd have considered buying at full price anyway.......

I have to say, seeing as you've mentioned the Ginault, that I think the MKII key west has cured me of sub homages. I don't think I'd ever buy another one!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Heavens no thank you. No joy in any of that for me. On the plus side I would have an incoming 20 or 30 days ahead to look forward to but disappointment is the name of that game.
> 
> A better game is trying to score the Caravelle for less than 25 bucks while enjoying the Bulova now and through 2019.


Where's your sense of adventure USC?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Where's your sense of adventure USC?


IKR. That IWC copy looks a lot better than that caravelle.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> IKR. That IWC copy looks a lot better than that caravelle.


You really are trying hard to make me buy more watches. I have got to check out of here. It is a trap with one short honeymoon after another.
Looks can be deceiving in pictures and good only skin deep for five minutes


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> You really are trying hard to make me buy more watches. I have got to check out of here. It is a trap with one short honeymoon after another.
> Looks can be deceiving in pictures and good only skin deep for five minutes


No I'm trying to get you to KEEP a watch. A £5 Chinese copy might keep the kid in you amused long enough to forget you haven't stupidly flipped that lovely one you own already. My goal is to have you owning that one for a month. Reverse psychology innit. Only if you manage that is there hope for you.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Was thinking about creating a virtual watchbox......to handle daily/weekly changes. I'll start with the Caravelle then add one of these white/silver face Bulovas







A







B

anyway last night I noticed the hour hand lume shows through the skeleton minute hand.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> No I'm trying to get you to KEEP a watch. A £5 Chinese copy might keep the kid in you amused long enough to forget you haven't stupidly flipped that lovely one you own already. My goal is to have you owning that one for a month. Reverse psychology innit. Only if you manage that is there hope for you.


Like a child if I see something I like, I want it. So stopping the looking helps. However, I do miss the white/silver face so I am looking for that, I do plan on keeping this Bulova more than a month in fact all next year at least. So I thought I would create a virtual watchbox in addition for virtual buys and flips. Perhaps next year, or sooner I will add a white/silver face but will keep the Bulova regardless of what else I may buy. OK?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Like a child if I see something I like, I want it. So stopping the looking helps. However, I do miss the white/silver face so I am looking for that, I do plan on keeping this Bulova more than a month in fact all next year at least. So I thought I would create a virtual watchbox in addition for virtual buys and flips. Perhaps next year, or sooner I will add a white/silver face but will keep the Bulova regardless of what else I may buy. OK?


Signs of life


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Like a child if I see something I like, I want it. So stopping the looking helps. However, I do miss the white/silver face so I am looking for that, I do plan on keeping this Bulova more than a month in fact all next year at least. So I thought I would create a virtual watchbox in addition for virtual buys and flips. Perhaps next year, or sooner I will add a white/silver face but will keep the Bulova regardless of what else I may buy. OK?


USC maybe you need a modular watch, like the amot below, you can change the look when you get bored......










Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year WPAC!

See you on the other side!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year WPAC!
> 
> See you on the other side!
> 
> View attachment 13737553


Same to you VWG!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Yup unplug the laptops, strap on a watch and spend time with your families . Best wishes to all


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Not so fast I've got this with an offer on it. 96B130 Precisionist Longwood

















We were eating at McDonald's and an artist ask if he could draw my portrait, I said yes and this is the result.

















Merry Christmas


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm starting to wonder whether we should rename this thread the "USC Weekly Watch Shenanigans", it now seems to have morphed into a diary of his purchasing.......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm starting to wonder whether we should rename this thread the "USC Weekly Watch Shenanigans", it now seems to have morphed into a diary of his purchasing.......


It does indeed.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm starting to wonder whether we should rename this thread the "USC Weekly Watch Shenanigans", it now seems to have morphed into a diary of his purchasing.......


But the Van Gogh-ish self portrait was a nice touch.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi fellas, checking back in for some reflection on the year. 

I joined WPAC in January, mainly because I was getting uncomfortable with the amount of money I was funneling into watches. The abstinence exercise started off with a bit of a struggle, and I ended up buying a Seaforth right away in January... But I can say today the struggle has reduced over the course of this year and I have slowly come to my senses. I bought two watches last year, but the total of watches was reduced to half of what I started with, and no additional money was put into the collection (which was my main objective when I started out in January). WPAC has truly helped me appreciate what I currently have. I now can honestly say that I feel confident in my ability to truly abstain in 2019 (0 purchases and no exception).

I have also learned a lot about my own habits through this abstinence exercise. When things get stressful, I look for distractions. And the degree of obsession I put into those distractions is directly related to the amount of stress/anxiety I am facing at that moment.
One thing that gets perpetuated here is that the only true solution to ending the watch addiction is to eventually exit WUS. I tried that, and will now report that that coin has two sides... 
1. Yes, it is effective in stopping the desire for new shiny watches.
2. It also takes away a relatively harmless possibility for distraction. 
The latter is OK for me when I am doing ok in life in general. But in stressful times I need a distraction, and if it isn't WUS, there are less innocent alternatives.. 
So for 2019 I will adopt the strategy of popping in overhere whenever stress and anxiety get the better of me, to serve as a relatively harmless distraction. With you guys to keep in check the impulses, and trying to be mindful of my obsessive tendencies and the underlying reasons. 

Best wishes to all of you! 
Cheers, Wim.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Not so fast I've got this with an offer on it. 96B130 Precisionist Longwood
> 
> View attachment 13737881
> 
> ...


What happened to the digital watch box?...

I used to do that as well (the digital watch box thing). The strategy I had was to save a picture of the watch i question (I used Pinterest, but anything easily accessible will work). Keep checking that every now and then, and remove anything that no longer excites you. It works as a good pre-purchase filter, provided that you are able to hold off any actual purchase for at least one month (which is roughly the duration of the "honey moon" phase).


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> It does indeed.


My apologies I am not a hijacker just a poor schmoe trying to get settled with the watch(s) before starting a new leaf in 2019.

I am going to need that eraser trick for the bracelet of the used 96B130 I just won for my best offer as the bracelet looks pretty scratched up. Is that a regular pencil eraser or ink eraser? But I have also read that trick is for Titanium and this bracelet is stainless.

By the way a Bulova went to the moon in 1971.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> My apologies I am not a hijacker just a poor schmoe trying to get settled with the watch(s) before starting a new leaf in 2019.
> 
> I am going to need that eraser trick for the bracelet of the used 96B130 I just won for my best offer as the bracelet looks pretty scratched up. Is that a regular pencil eraser or ink eraser? But I have also read that trick is for Titanium.
> 
> By the way a Bulova went to the moon in 1971.


How is buying another watch helping settle in the less-than-a-week-old watch? 

Ink eraser - course end


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> But the Van Gogh-ish self portrait was a nice touch.
> 
> Doc Savage


Should cut an ear off then, or should that be a watch strap?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Hi fellas, checking back in for some reflection on the year.
> 
> I joined WPAC in January, mainly because I was getting uncomfortable with the amount of money I was funneling into watches. The abstinence exercise started off with a bit of a struggle, and I ended up buying a Seaforth right away in January... But I can say today the struggle has reduced over the course of this year and I have slowly come to my senses. I bought two watches last year, but the total of watches was reduced to half of what I started with, and no additional money was put into the collection (which was my main objective when I started out in January). WPAC has truly helped me appreciate what I currently have. I now can honestly say that I feel confident in my ability to truly abstain in 2019 (0 purchases and no exception).
> 
> ...


Glad that it's helped you fella :-!. Don't be a stranger.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> My apologies I am not a hijacker just a poor schmoe trying to get settled with the watch(s) before starting a new leaf in 2019.
> 
> I am going to need that eraser trick for the bracelet of the used 96B130 I just won for my best offer as the bracelet looks pretty scratched up. Is that a regular pencil eraser or ink eraser? But I have also read that trick is for Titanium and this bracelet is stainless.
> 
> By the way a Bulova went to the moon in 1971.


What is your new leaf regime for 2019 then USC? I'm curious......:think:

.......but sceptical b-).

And yes a Bulova did go to the moon, but Bulova f*cked up the homage/reissue by making it stupidly large and having stupid lug hole positions that force you to choose between bracelet or straps.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Hi fellas, checking back in for some reflection on the year.
> 
> I joined WPAC in January, mainly because I was getting uncomfortable with the amount of money I was funneling into watches. The abstinence exercise started off with a bit of a struggle, and I ended up buying a Seaforth right away in January... But I can say today the struggle has reduced over the course of this year and I have slowly come to my senses. I bought two watches last year, but the total of watches was reduced to half of what I started with, and no additional money was put into the collection (which was my main objective when I started out in January). WPAC has truly helped me appreciate what I currently have. I now can honestly say that I feel confident in my ability to truly abstain in 2019 (0 purchases and no exception).
> 
> ...


Excellent post, Wim. Goed gedaan!

I agree with you that one of the best results of earnestly striving in WPAC is gaining a greater understanding of oneself. Only then can we hope to get control of bad habits. I'm glad to hear you have done such a good job identifying them.

Have a great and abstinent 2019, and like Hornet said, don't be a stranger!

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Excellent post, Wim. Goed gedaan!
> 
> I agree with you that one of the best results of earnestly striving in WPAC is gaining a greater understanding of oneself. Only then can we hope to get control of bad habits. I'm glad to hear you have done such a good job identifying them.
> 
> ...


Agreed! This thread has seen the most inspiring conversations to help with that as well. It has been some journey for sure.

@ goed gedaan, some dutch blood in ya? Or just google translated  ?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> What is your new leaf regime for 2019 then USC? I'm curious......:think:
> 
> .......but sceptical b-).
> 
> And yes a Bulova did go to the moon, but Bulova f*cked up the homage/reissue by making it stupidly large and having stupid lug hole positions that force you to choose between bracelet or straps.


Since this last watch is guaranteed to arrive before Dec 31 and I should be outbid again for the Caravelle tonight, yes I bid $24.01 a few days ago, I plan on no watch purchases in 2019. I bought two CR2016 batteries for the two Bulovas and expect to be a two watch guy through 2019. One white and one black what else could I possibly need? and no straps either as both are on nice bracelets. Maybe just the 96B130 is all I will need, but I agreed to keep the 96B252 through the whole year so I shall at least do that. Maybe switching them on and off the wrist weekly or monthly or maybe ???? Happy New year to all.

I understand your skepticism however I am ready to join WPAC 2019 with that in mind.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

There were two different reissues

https://wornandwound.com/bulova-used-universal-geneve-get-moon-can-get-one-today/

https://wornandwound.com/review/moon-watch-bulova-lunar-pilot-chronograph-review/


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> How is buying another watch helping settle in the less-than-a-week-old watch?
> 
> Ink eraser - course end


Thanks I'll pick one up to try. I mean to settle out of the flip-flop-a-day cycles I have been in these last couple months. With these last choices I should be able to live with and so settle down from the frenzy.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Agreed! This thread has seen the most inspiring conversations to help with that as well. It has been some journey for sure.
> 
> @ goed gedaan, some dutch blood in ya? Or just google translated  ?


Ik woonde in Nederland tussen '90-92. Mijn dochter, Marijka, is in Nederland geboren. Toen sproek Nederlands dagelijk, maar niet vaak vandaag.

The differing perspectives in this thread have been entertaining and instructive for me as well. People come at this abstinence thing from different angles, and with different goals, but the interaction and running commentary are always helpful.

Doc Savage


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

usclassic said:


> By the way a Bulova went to the moon in 1971.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ik woonde in Nederland tussen '90-92. Mijn dochter, Marijka, is in Nederland geboren. Toen sproek Nederlands dagelijk, maar niet vaak vandaag.
> 
> The differing perspectives in this thread have been entertaining and instructive for me as well. People come at this abstinence thing from different angles, and with different goals, but the interaction and running commentary are always helpful.
> 
> Doc Savage


Aha vandaar, kleine wereld. '90-'92 toen was ik zelf net geboren  je dochter zal ongeveer even oud als ik zijn.
Oh en 'sprak' niet 'sproek'  maar verder nog goed Nederlands!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> There were two different reissues
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/bulova-used-universal-geneve-get-moon-can-get-one-today/
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/review/moon-watch-bulova-lunar-pilot-chronograph-review/


No USC, there's only been one reissue, you don't count making it a black PVD case and removing the date window and changing the logo font as a second reissue. The first article is about the back story and prototypes that surfaced, the second is about the reissue.......


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> No USC, there's only been one reissue, you don't count making it a black PVD case and removing the date window and changing the logo font as a second reissue. The first article is about the back story and prototypes that surfaced, the second is about the reissue.......


Well I would say there is enough of a difference between the first and more recent issue to merit the distinction. I thought the backstory was interesting and a bit of a mystery that not all have yet surfaced and that they were Swiss mechanical controversial back then.

As to the review they did say it wears smaller than the numbers would indicate and the 20mm strap certainly is reasonable but it must be long enough to fit your space suit though those are not nearly as bulky as they used to be.

Ps outbid on Caravelle so done with that and into the virtual watchbox it goes.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well I would say there is enough of a difference between the first and more recent issue to merit the distinction. I thought the backstory was interesting and a bit of a mystery that not all have yet surfaced and that they were Swiss mechanical controversial back then.
> 
> As to the review they did say it wears smaller than the numbers would indicate and the 20mm strap certainly is reasonable but it must be long enough to fit your space suit though those are not nearly as bulky as they used to be.


If Bulova had made it a sensible size, say 42mm, or put a mechanical movement in it then that would be a second reissue, this is just a mid life face lift to rejuvenate sales figures. I've owned one USC and it doesn't wear smaller than the numbers suggest, the numbers suggest it's a brick and that is exactly how it wears.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Fwiw I disagree with Hornet on that. It wears big, but not unmanageable. And it has by far the best pusher design seen on any chrono, ever.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

i am excited to have the 96B130 project watch incoming to arrive on the 26th. I ordered a Tombow MONO Sand Eraser (57304) direct from Japan so I will not complete the refurbishing project for a month or so waiting for the silica impregnated eraser to arrive. (Planned so for forced patience.) I will just give it a good cleaning in the meantime and size the bracelet. Thus I should continue with the 252's honeymoon well into next year.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Fwiw I disagree with Hornet on that. It wears big, but not unmanageable. And it has by far the best pusher design seen on any chrono, ever.


Don't get me wrong, I love the look of the Bulova moonie (sorry, lunar pilot......) and I'd agree re the pushers. But on my wrist that was how it felt. You've got the strap version right? That'll make a bit of difference......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> i am excited to have the 96B130 project watch incoming to arrive on the 26th. I ordered a Tombow MONO Sand Eraser (57304) direct from Japan so I will not complete the refurbishing project for a month or so waiting for the silica impregnated eraser to arrive. (Planned so for forced patience.) I will just give it a good cleaning in the meantime and size the bracelet. Thus I should continue with the 252's honeymoon well into next year.


An ink eraser......and you ordered it all the way from Japan ........

WTF. Carbon footprint much bro? That's so stupid.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the look of the Bulova moonie (sorry, lunar pilot......) and I'd agree re the pushers. But on my wrist that was how it felt. You've got the strap version right? That'll make a bit of difference......


Strap and black-case. Idk if a SS version would be as easy to wear; the black does take attention away from the case sides a bit. (Also it's not really wearable on any passthough/nato strap, it *must* sit low on the wrist. so.. it's big, but manageable. But you do have to manage it somewhat).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Strap and black-case. Idk if a SS version would be as easy to wear; the black does take attention away from the case sides a bit. (Also it's not really wearable on any passthough/nato strap, it *must* sit low on the wrist. so.. it's big, but manageable. But you do have to manage it somewhat).


Having to manage it is too much of a compromise for me. If they bring out a 42mn version I'll be all over it like a rash.......


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

usclassic said:


> i am excited to have the 96B130 project watch incoming to arrive on the 26th. I ordered a Tombow MONO Sand Eraser (57304) direct from Japan so I will not complete the refurbishing project for a month or so waiting for the silica impregnated eraser to arrive. (Planned so for forced patience.) I will just give it a good cleaning in the meantime and size the bracelet. Thus I should continue with the 252's honeymoon well into next year.


A regular old dish sponge with the green scrubber side will refinish a bracelet back to a brushed finish with no problem. Just in case you don't want to wait...


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> An ink eraser......and you ordered it all the way from Japan ........
> 
> WTF. Carbon footprint much bro? That's so stupid.


Well that is where they make them and the planes are coming here anyway and it was half price. The carbon footprint manufacturing of all those watches you own......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Well that is where they make them and the planes are coming here anyway and it was half price. The carbon footprint manufacturing of all those watches you own......


Don't enter a battle of wits when you are unarmed. An eraser from Japan. Dress it up how you like. It's stupid.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

So, the death of the Deals thread didn't last very long...

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Don't enter a battle of wits when you are unarmed. An eraser from Japan. Dress it up how you like. It's stupid.


Who made you judge and jury with so little facts. There is no store in my town that sells that eraser I would have had to drive to another town burning fossel fuel about 2 gallons. Perhaps you can justify your own actions to yourself but you won't convince me I'm the stupid one.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Who made you judge and jury with so little facts. There is no store in my town that sells that eraser I would have had to drive to another town burning fossel fuel about 2 gallons. Perhaps you can justify your own actions to yourself but you won't convince me I'm the stupid one.


Lol ok Einstein


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Lol ok Einstein


Wonder where your eraser came from? China I bet. Maybe Germany if it's a good one.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Wonder where your eraser came from? China I bet. Maybe Germany if it's a good one.


Staples - 3 miles away. Guessing you are missing the point here - besides any old ink eraser will do. It doesn't have to be one made on the thighs of Japanese virgins.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Staples - 3 miles away. Guessing you are missing the point here - besides any old ink eraser will do. It doesn't have to be one made on the thighs of Japanese virgins.


I was not aware thighs are rubber and silica. That store went out of business years ago. Bad neighborhood.









Tombow Pencil Co., Ltd. is a Japanese manufacturer of office supplies. The company was founded in 1913 as Messrs Tombow and has since grown into an international business. Based in Tokyo with 397 employees, Tombow also has two overseas production facilities in Thailand and Vietnam.

Your point was judging my purchase as stupid did I miss that?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I was not aware thighs are rubber and silica. That store went out of business years ago. Bad neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 13742057
> 
> ...


Nope. I missed nothing. Your foundedin1913 silica impregnated Japanese wonder eraser will do the job of one hairline scratch removal perfectly. Have fun 

Besides I said "made on" not "made of"


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Staples - 3 miles away. Guessing you are missing the point here - besides any old ink eraser will do. It doesn't have to be one made on the thighs of Japanese virgins.


Link for the virgin thigh rolled eraser please? Asking for a friend.

Lighten up guys, it's Christmas  Also, did no one tell you the deals thread is the place for bickering?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Nope. I missed nothing. Your foundedin1913 silica impregnated Japanese wonder eraser will do the job of one hairline scratch removal perfectly. Have fun
> 
> Besides I said "made on" not "made of"


notice I said "did I miss that" not did you miss that


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> Link for the virgin thigh rolled eraser please? Asking for a friend.
> 
> Lighten up guys, it's Christmas  Also, did no one tell you the deals thread is the place for bickering?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Yeah it is silly - but we have gotten into it before over something else. I am too sensitive and stupid to resist.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Yeah it is silly - but we have gotten into it before over something else. I am too sensitive and stupid to resist.


Feel free to do it via PM and leave the rest of us to pretend we're not going to buy more watches 

Or this: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_truce

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Yeah it is silly - but we have gotten into it before over something else. I am too sensitive and stupid to resist.


You're half right


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Changing topics, anyone care to bash the Omega Speedmaster Racing?

I'm starting to rethink the Tudor 41 purchase, not because I don't like/want it but because I keep going back and forth on the colour. The downside of starting to think about how I want my collection to look long-term is there are so many "ifs". If I get a Speedy in black, and an Aqua Terra in blue, and maybe a Rolex OP in grey, and a blue diver, what colour BB makes sense???

I think it makes more sense to get the Speedy first, and add the BB later (perhaps prices will drop too?). So it boils down to the Pro vs the Racing.

I will try them both on again before I make my mind up, but currently leaning towards the cheaper and smaller Racing with the more modern Chronometer automatic movement that can go longer between services, vs the history of the Pro.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Changing topics, anyone care to bash the Omega Speedmaster Racing?
> 
> I'm starting to rethink the Tudor 41 purchase, not because I don't like/want it but because I keep going back and forth on the colour. The downside of starting to think about how I want my collection to look long-term is there are so many "ifs". If I get a Speedy in black, and an Aqua Terra in blue, and maybe a Rolex OP in grey, and a blue diver, what colour BB makes sense???
> 
> ...


This is why you shouldn't buy a speedmaster... Omega is very careful to hide that fat case back in their marketing pics.. like sitting down with a huge pimple on ya butt.. what you call those in English, the hard ones, "stone pimple" in dutch...


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Wimads said:


> This is why you shouldn't buy a speedmaster... Omega is very careful to hide that fat case back in their marketing pics.. like sitting down with a huge pimple on ya butt.. what you call those in English, the hard ones, "stone pimple" in dutch...


Definitely a downside of both options (although I think the Racer is 1mm thicker than the pro).

Oddly I don't recall either of them feeling that thick when I tried them on. Maybe because I had also tried on a Tudor Black Bay (bezel version with in house movement) so everything was feeling pretty svelte by comparison. Definitely need to go back for a more focused look.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> Feel free to do it via PM and leave the rest of us to pretend we're not going to buy more watches
> 
> Or this: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_truce
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


You know what you are right - I am going to leave here and buy and sell watches all next year because it is what I like to do.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> You know what you are right - I am going to leave here and buy and sell watches all next year because it is what I like to do.


Well it's what you would do whether you were here or not. Maybe an epiphany moment.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> This is why you shouldn't buy a speedmaster... Omega is very careful to hide that fat case back in their marketing pics.. like sitting down with a huge pimple on ya butt.. what you call those in English, the hard ones, "stone pimple" in dutch...


Yep. Best to get an original Moon watch with sapphire back 

Doc Savage


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Don't enter a battle of wits when you are unarmed. An eraser from Japan. Dress it up how you like. It's stupid.


For pete's sake dude.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Wimads said:


> This is why you shouldn't buy a speedmaster... Omega is very careful to hide that fat case back in their marketing pics.. like sitting down with a huge pimple on ya butt.. what you call those in English, the hard ones, "stone pimple" in dutch...


Wow, is this the case on all Speedmaster models? That's a pretty serious case back.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

cortman said:


> For pete's sake dude.


Trying to get your post count up or something "dude"?


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Trying to get your post count up or something "dude"?


Oh no, he's instigating a "battle of wits™"! What can I do?!

Guess I have to spell this one out. Your posts made you out to be an arsehat, without a lot of provocation or... reward? I just visualize a demented old guy screaming at someone walking by his house, and thinking he taught them a lesson, lol.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

cortman said:


> Wow, is this the case on all Speedmaster models? That's a pretty serious case back.


Nah, just the newer ones. The Moon watch is thinner.

Doc Savage


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well it's what you would do whether you were here or not. Maybe an epiphany moment.


Or not, but without your drama.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Sorry to interrupt the joy of argument. Im thinking of having a GADA watch and got offered this ohio ii for 500. Need your help to talk me out from it.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Tres said:


> Sorry to interrupt the joy of argument. Im thinking of having a GADA watch and got offered this ohio ii for 500. Need your help to talk me out from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For $500?? I'll buy it if you won't. That's a beautiful watch.
Wait, don't the Ohio II watches have a day window too?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

usclassic said:


> Who made you judge and jury with so little facts. There is no store in my town that sells that eraser I would have had to drive to another town burning fossel fuel about 2 gallons. Perhaps you can justify your own actions to yourself but you won't convince me I'm the stupid one.


And how much fuel is burned by all the delivery network? Come on man this is ridiculous.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

cortman said:


> For $500?? I'll buy it if you won't. That's a beautiful watch.
> Wait, don't the Ohio II watches have a day window too?


I got it from chrono24 from a Japanese dealer. It is listed above 500 but he's willing to go down to 500. Please grab it so i wont be tempted anymore 

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Tres said:


> Sorry to interrupt the joy of argument. Im thinking of having a GADA watch and got offered this ohio ii for 500. Need your help to talk me out from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, Ball watches' value has dropped like a rock recently, following Balls pricecuts and AD disbanding. You won't get much more than that in resale.
Second, legibility on that thing will be hideously bad.
Third, the metal applied indices don't even have any edge finishing! It's just stamped unlumed slabs. That's lazy AF, a microbrand asking $500 for that would get roasted.
Fourth, a used Ball = already partly used-up tritium. Odds are, the glow on those tubes will be weak.
Fifth, idk if it is overpolished or Ball just made them like that, but imo it looks cheap. Like, hell, my €400 Maen has sharper polishing than that Ball. Look at the crown threads. They're decorative at best and melted at worst.

Conclusion: Imo Ball has had some interesting design concepts, but in execution (imo) they have been taking the mickey out of watch buyers for far too long, and now the market is waking up to their BS.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

X2-Elijah said:


> First, Ball watches' value has dropped like a rock recently, following Balls pricecuts and AD disbanding. You won't get much more than that in resale.
> Second, legibility on that thing will be hideously bad.
> Third, the metal applied indices don't even have any edge finishing! It's just stamped unlumed slabs. That's lazy AF, a microbrand asking $500 for that would get roasted.
> Fourth, a used Ball = already partly used-up tritium. Odds are, the glow on those tubes will be weak.
> ...


Whoaaaa... I cant thank you enough for this. But the marvelight does indeed look interesting.
Guess i will pass on this one.

Cheers.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> Whoaaaa... I cant thank you enough for this. But the marvelight does indeed look interesting.
> Guess i will pass on this one.
> 
> Cheers.
> ...


Why were you you even looking?! I'm presuming this ..... ugly watch wasn't on your hit/wish list? So why on earth were you burrowing in the depths, underneath the barrel, to have unearthed this relic? And just because its a Ball does that make it worthy? Obviously not......


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Why were you you even looking?! I'm presuming this ..... ugly watch wasn't on your hit/wish list? So why on earth were you burrowing in the depths, underneath the barrel, to have unearthed this relic? And just because its a Ball does that make it worthy? Obviously not......


I was looking for a 37-42mm white dialed everyday watch when i stumbled upon that ball. Having never handle a ball, and it was offered in a ridiculously low price considering their usual pre-owned price, i wondered whether or not it worth the money.
I think my abstinence will last a little bit longer than i expected since i still cant see myself jumping over the fence to buy either of two other watches im having my eyes on (90s longines admiral and 39mm archimede pilot).

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Or not, but without your drama.


There's no drama. Just tired of the continual proclamation of one watch guy. All you are doing is shoving your purchases (sometimes weekly purchases) in the face of people who are trying NOT to buy watches. It's like "don't mind me folks I buy what I want - WPAC doesn't apply to me". Now I see the malaise is spreading and a $500 Ball watch presented for bashing gets the "it's gorgeous - buy it or I will" treatment. Guess it's a good job wpac 2018 is nearly over and all can start afresh in 2019.

Hope you have a good Xmas and an excellent 2019. Let's drop it and move on.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> I was looking for a 37-42mm white dialed everyday watch when i stumbled upon that ball. Having never handle a ball, and it was offered in a ridiculously low price considering their usual pre-owned price, i wondered whether or not it worth the money.
> I think my abstinence will last a little bit longer than i expected since i still cant see myself jumping over the fence to buy either of two other watches im having my eyes on (90s longines admiral and 39mm archimede pilot).
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


The problem is looking in the first place. Do you really need a white dialed everyday watch? What are you wearing everyday at the moment?


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> The problem is looking in the first place. Do you really need a white dialed everyday watch? What are you wearing everyday at the moment?


Im wearing a longines hydroconquest as my day to day watch. The only white dial that i have is the junghans max bill but it is too fragile of a watch to be used as an everyday watch. Im thinking of having a white dial as an option to the black that i have.

But if i cant score one, i probably will either buy a pilot, save more to get a sinn (556 or 8xx) which i dont mind even if they are black dialed, or continuing my abstinence for a longer extended period of time.

Any thoughts?

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> Im wearing a longines hydroconquest as my day to day watch. The only white dial that i have is the junghans max bill but it is too fragile of a watch to be used as an everyday watch. Im thinking of having a white dial as an option to the black that i have.
> 
> But if i cant score one, i probably will either buy a pilot, save more to get a sinn (556 or 8xx) which i dont mind even if they are black dialed, or continuing my abstinence for a longer extended period of time.
> 
> ...


The Longines is perfect as a daily wear, it's a diver so will take a bit of rough and tumble. The junghans is probably tougher than you think, but I do understand where you are coming from on it. However, you can wear the junghans on days where you'd not expect any rough stuff and the Longines for everything else. You simply don't need another watch.....

What are you actually doing day to day that would result in damage to your watches?

I still never get that people just don't take their watches off when doing stuff that would potentially result in damage. I would not want to damage either the Longines or the junghans if they were mine.......


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> The Longines is perfect as a daily wear, it's a diver so will take a bit of rough and tumble. The junghans is probably tougher than you think, but I do understand where you are coming from on it. However, you can wear the junghans on days where you'd not expect any rough stuff and the Longines for everything else. You simply don't need another watch.....
> 
> What are you actually doing day to day that would result in damage to your watches?
> 
> I still never get that people just don't take their watches off when doing stuff that would potentially result in damage. I would not want to damage either the Longines or the junghans if they were mine.......


I was involved in maintenance that involves a lot of swinging sledge hammer and or working on big engines and big pumps. But nowadays, i will most likely just doing paperwork out in the field which will not require hard labor anymore.

Actually i dont have any practical nor logical reason to justify having a white dialed sports watch or just simply another sports watch and i still have my casio for a heavy duty activity. It feels more like an itch to scratch.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> I was involved in maintenance that involves a lot of swinging sledge hammer and or working on big engines and big pumps. But nowadays, i will most likely just doing paperwork out in the field which will not require hard labor anymore.
> 
> Actually i dont have any practical nor logical reason to justify having a white dialed sports watch or just simply another sports watch and i still have my casio for a heavy duty activity. It feels more like an itch to scratch.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


Scratch the itch in a different way, get a new strap for one of them......

......buying another watch will only be a temporary fix the itch will return.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Scratch the itch in a different way, get a new strap for one of them......
> 
> ......buying another watch will only be a temporary fix the itch will return.


Sounds good. It's been a while since the last time i bought straps and i have gifted most of my straps to my brother.

Thanks, hornet.

Ps: i might post a watch to bash again should i stumbled upon another watch(es) in the (near) future.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, I'd previously asked for a bash on the NTH sub and now the new version has been announced I can ask for another bout of dissuading. I'd got the inside track on what this new model was going to be for some time, but could not post the actual pics, so here it is.....




























Good size, Gilt, snowflake hands, all ticks in boxes for me.

Bash away please.......

Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Pelagos falalalalalalala. 


Dude. Either buy Pelagos or quit trying. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, I'd previously asked for a bash on the NTH sub and now the new version has been announced I can ask for another bout of dissuading. I'd got the inside track on what this new model was going to be for some time, but could not post the actual pics, so here it is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You flipped a rolex homage and now you're eyeing a tudor homage.
And that triangle marker looks awful in the real photo btw.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Merry Christmas to y'all.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Merry Christmas and Pelagos falalalalalalala.
> 
> Dude. Either buy Pelagos or quit trying. This is ridiculous.


More Tudor black bay 58 Sinner........

........your bashing has gone down hill fella. b-)



Tres said:


> You flipped a rolex homage and now you're eyeing a tudor homage.
> And that triangle marker looks awful in the real photo btw.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


I know, I know. I'm a sucker for these...... o|

.......and you're right the triangle does look terrible, hadn't noticed it before.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, I'd previously asked for a bash on the NTH sub and now the new version has been announced I can ask for another bout of dissuading. I'd got the inside track on what this new model was going to be for some time, but could not post the actual pics, so here it is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










triangle looks bad but I like the drilled lugs. Date at 6 doesn't work for me tbh


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> More Tudor black bay 58 Sinner........
> 
> ........your bashing has gone down hill fella. b-)
> 
> ...


Whatever.

Black bay is crap.

Get Pelagos


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> First, Ball watches' value has dropped like a rock recently, following Balls pricecuts and AD disbanding. You won't get much more than that in resale.
> Second, legibility on that thing will be hideously bad.
> Third, the metal applied indices don't even have any edge finishing! It's just stamped unlumed slabs. That's lazy AF, a microbrand asking $500 for that would get roasted.
> Fourth, a used Ball = already partly used-up tritium. Odds are, the glow on those tubes will be weak.
> ...


At risk of sounding like an enabler I've got to say I disagree with some of this.

Since Ball prices have dropped sub $1000 I think they offer great value. Terrific cases and bracelets, dial/index finishing on my two is good, tritium is pretty cool (and lasts longer than applied lume) and the brand has some history.

That said, they do have plenty of dodgy designs, and this clearly isn't one of their best. The dial has some dressy elements, but the case and numerals are sporty. The bracelet in particular doesn't look nice to me, with those raised polished sections.

There are better looking Balls available for not much more new (I paid approx $600 for my Trainmaster, new).

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

jon_huskisson said:


> At risk of sounding like an enabler I've got to say I disagree with some of this.
> 
> Since Ball prices have dropped sub $1000 I think they offer great value. Terrific cases and bracelets, dial/index finishing on my two is good, tritium is pretty cool (and lasts longer than applied lume) and the brand has some history.
> 
> ...


I like some of the Ball design e.g. fireman enterprise, magneto, red label, and the marvelight. But given that i have never see one in flesh let alone handling one, im curious of its built quality. 
Meanwhile, i will enjoy the hydroconquest and the max bill and let the abstinence game continues.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Tres said:


> I like some of the Ball design e.g. fireman enterprise, magneto, red label, and the marvelight. But given that i have never see one in flesh let alone handling one, im curious of its built quality.
> Meanwhile, i will enjoy the hydroconquest and the max bill and let the abstinence game continues.
> 
> 
> ...


From my experience I would put Ball quality on par with Oris, if that helps.

Stay strong, those watches you already have are both great.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> triangle looks bad but I like the drilled lugs. Date at 6 doesn't work for me tbh


Funnily enough I actually prefer the NTH, whilst I'm sure the BB58 would be a better watch from a technical standpoint the aesthetics of the NTH are better, I think that it's the bezel on the bb58 that turns me off it.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Black bay is crap.
> 
> Get Pelagos


I love it when you elaborate far too much on a subject........ b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> I like some of the Ball design e.g. fireman enterprise, magneto, red label, and the marvelight. But given that i have never see one in flesh let alone handling one, im curious of its built quality.
> Meanwhile, i will enjoy the hydroconquest and the max bill and let the abstinence game continues.
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect two watch collection right there. You don't need anything else.......

.......and taking a dose of my own medicine I don't need a NTH.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> And how much fuel is burned by all the delivery network? Come on man this is ridiculous.


You just got to keep it going don't you. That whole network runs whether it has my eraser or not. My post office truck drives by my house every day whether it has something to deliver or not.

plus I am improving international relations..

Thank you for your fast payment!
I have shipped your item by SAL today.
Please wait a little more.

"I will wait your visiting again.

Thank you very much!
Domo Arigatou Gozaimasu.

Your friend, Shinobu Itagaki."

Let's move on.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> You just got to keep it going don't you. That whole network runs whether it has my eraser or not. My post office truck drives by my house every day whether it has something to deliver or not.
> 
> plus I am improving international relations..
> 
> ...


I think that he was arguing on your side USC......


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Thanks, Gents.

I can see myself ending this year without any purchase.


Hornet99 said:


> Perfect two watch collection right there. You don't need anything else.......
> 
> .......and taking a dose of my own medicine I don't need a NTH.





jon_huskisson said:


> From my experience I would put Ball quality on par with Oris, if that helps.
> 
> Stay strong, those watches you already have are both great.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, I'd previously asked for a bash on the NTH sub and now the new version has been announced I can ask for another bout of dissuading. I'd got the inside track on what this new model was going to be for some time, but could not post the actual pics, so here it is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bezel seems too wide and overpowers the dial where as the crown seems a bit too skinny. But that triangle really is the deal breaker. Would look better if it had superman's S in it instead of the pip. Pass you can do better and so can NTH. That bracelet looks like a tank track, hope that is not the final version.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Black bay is crap.
> 
> Get Pelagos


I got dizzy looking at the BB line. So many models but the differences is too minute for my untrained eyes. Other than color scheme, i can only see difference in marker and hands finishing and the crown.
And the pelagos has its own charm.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The bezel seems too wide and overpowers the dial where as the crown seems a bit too skinny. But that triangle really is the deal breaker. Would look better if it had superman's S in it instead of the pip. Pass you can do better and so can NTH. That bracelet looks like a tank track, hope that is not the final version.


I'd forgotten about that from the last bash I hot on this, thanks for reminding me about that USC |>. The NTH bracelets were too thin previously and they have been thickened up a tad now, so should be perfect, but I'm moving on USC, movin' on........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> I got dizzy looking at the BB line. So many models but the differences is too minute for my untrained eyes. Other than color scheme, i can only see difference in marker and hands finishing and the crown.
> And the pelagos has its own charm.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


About a year ago I had a good look at the BB in the ADs, I was underwhelmed by the quality considering the price. As well it felt like a slab of metal on the wrist, especially with the high sides of the case.....

.......but, I still get drawn back to them. Why is that? Probably because they do look cool and they are affordable luxury (in comparison to Rolex say).


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> About a year ago I had a good look at the BB in the ADs, I was underwhelmed by the quality considering the price. As well it felt like a slab of metal on the wrist, especially with the high sides of the case.....
> 
> .......but, I still get drawn back to them. Why is that? Probably because they do look cool and they are affordable luxury (in comparison to Rolex say).


Sounds legit. But not enough to fall for that NTH.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I think the universe is playing with me right now. Ive got a tempting offer on this 39 steel archimede. Looked and sized better than the startimer I once had. This will close 2018 and fill my collection nicely.

Just a gentle nudge and i'll be on the other side of the fence.

Do (lightly) bash this one.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> I think the universe is playing with me right now. Ive got a tempting offer on this 39 steel archimede. Looked and sized better than the startimer I once had. This will close 2018 and fill my collection nicely.
> 
> Just a gentle nudge and i'll be on the other side of the fence.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but there's no such thing as a light WPAC bashing......

It's dull for a start, Germanic efficiency dull, just like all pilot watches are. The numbers make it look like a child's watch where they need a helping hand with remembering. The markers for hours and minutes are very heavy handed and lack any grace. And there's a funny looking face at the top.......


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry, but there's no such thing as a light WPAC bashing......
> 
> It's dull for a start, Germanic efficiency dull, just like all pilot watches are. The numbers make it look like a child's watch where they need a helping hand with remembering. The markers for hours and minutes are very heavy handed and lack any grace. And there's a funny looking face at the top.......


Lol the face. I can never look at a pilot watch again.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Tres said:


> I think the universe is playing with me right now. Ive got a tempting offer on this 39 steel archimede. Looked and sized better than the startimer I once had. This will close 2018 and fill my collection nicely.
> 
> Just a gentle nudge and i'll be on the other side of the fence.
> 
> ...


I would tire of looking at that face and not having a proper c at the end of automatic.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

cortman said:


> Lol the face. I can never look at a pilot watch again.


You've seen the Omega dick haven't you? OK, maybe need to rephrase that, you've seen the phallic symbol on the omega speedmaster? No?

......and the Seiko camel toe?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I guess there is still some more drama with me. The 96B130 arrived today and I was very happy with the condition and sized the bracelet. I noticed some of the links had pins installed the wrong direction but got all that straightened out and it fits fine. I decided to swap the bracelet end to end so the tuning fork on the clasp would face up when I discovered that the serial numbers had been purposefully scratched off. I contacted the seller and am waiting for his explanation. Most likely he will say he was unaware. I don't know any reason for this other than to cover stolen merchandise and I told him I could not be a party to that. 
What would you do?

ps I just checked the WUS stolen watch report for 96B130 but nothing came up.

update seller replied that is how they received it from Amazon.

Final update: Decided to send back to seller.

Christmas update: Have watch packed with return label ready to go but will cancel return since seller said they would simply sell to someone else. I will try to restore as much of the serial number as I can and attempt to find the owner and return the watch to him.









ps: Don't try to guess the number and claim it. I will need to see your pop.

Not that anyone here would try that.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry, but there's no such thing as a light WPAC bashing......
> 
> It's dull for a start, Germanic efficiency dull, just like all pilot watches are. The numbers make it look like a child's watch where they need a helping hand with remembering. The markers for hours and minutes are very heavy handed and lack any grace. And there's a funny looking face at the top.......


You have just pulled me instead of pushing. Well done, i guess?


usclassic said:


> I would tire of looking at that face and not having a proper c at the end of automatic.


I am more triggered by the absence of S in the archimede.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Tres said:


> ...
> I am more triggered by the absence of S in the archimede.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


I agree.

However, that same company makes a Pilot with no name on the dial.

Sorry, that's not really a bash.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you all and your families!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Goal for 2019 is to sell one watch and buy one watch. It doesn’t matter how expensive the watch is, but controlling the number is important.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Happy Christmas to all!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

usclassic said:


> I guess there is still some more drama with me. The 96B130 arrived today and I was very happy with the condition and sized the bracelet. I noticed some of the links had pins installed the wrong direction but got all that straightened out and it fits fine. I decided to swap the bracelet end to end so the tuning fork on the clasp would face up when I discovered that the serial numbers had been purposefully scratched off. I contacted the seller and am waiting for his explanation. Most likely he will say he was unaware. I don't know any reason for this other than to cover stolen merchandise and I told him I could not be a party to that.
> What would you do?
> 
> ps I just checked the WUS stolen watch report for 96B130 but nothing came up.
> ...


Wow, that is so shady. Sorry you got drawn into such a mess. I would report that seller right away. I would demand a refund too. I doubt you will find the original owner.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Wow, that is so shady. Sorry you got drawn into such a mess. I would report that seller right away. I would demand a refund too. I doubt you will find the original owner.


Missed USCs post on this, very dodgy indeed. Definitely go the whole hog in reporting this if it came from Amazon. Surprised that the seller allowed that out, either he didn't check it (which is surprising) or he knew......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Missed USCs post on this, very dodgy indeed. Definitely go the whole hog in reporting this if it came from Amazon. Surprised that the seller allowed that out, either he didn't check it (which is surprising) or he knew......


Yes. Definitely report to Amazon that the guy is likely selling stolen property.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> What would you do?
> 
> update seller replied that is how they received it from Amazon.


I'd report that seller too. Why would he hold on to a watch that came from Amazon looking like that? Sounds shady.

Also, serves you right for buying non-stop 

Merry Xmas everyone. Really dig this Alpinist to the point of thinking on buying a strap for it. Would have been perfect if a couple of mm larger but the dial holds me captive.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Merry Christmas, all!

Well, Mrs. Savage came through with the Omega Moon watch. It's been on my arm for the past 7 hours, and it's very comfortable. Best feeling chrono I've ever worn. Not top heavy at all. Plus I love the see through case back and beautiful movement.

It's a good thing, too, because I wouldn't want to flip a gift watch. I know I'm in the serious honeymoon period right now, but I don't think this will be going anywhere.

I am feeling a bit guilty about a new watch, even as a gift. But I will learn to live with that guilt 

I hope Santa was good to you all!









Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Merry Christmas, all!
> 
> Well, Mrs. Savage came through with the Omega Moon watch. It's been on my arm for the past 7 hours, and it's very comfortable. Best feeling chrono I've ever worn. Not top heavy at all. Plus I love the see through case back and beautiful movement.
> 
> ...


Lucky bast*@d, all I got was some socks........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I'd report that seller too. Why would he hold on to a watch that came from Amazon looking like that? Sounds shady.
> 
> Also, serves you right for buying non-stop
> 
> Merry Xmas everyone. Really dig this Alpinist to the point of thinking on buying a strap for it. Would have been perfect if a couple of mm larger but the dial holds me captive.


What's the history behind this one George? I thought all Seiko alpinist were the green ones.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Merry Xmas all. Be safe out there


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Missed USCs post on this, very dodgy indeed. Definitely go the whole hog in reporting this if it came from Amazon. Surprised that the seller allowed that out, either he didn't check it (which is surprising) or he knew......


The seller is on ebay where he accepted my offer so that is where I bought it from not from Amazon nor do I have proof that the seller bought it from them, only his word on that. I don't really have any proof of intentional wrong doing only my suspensions. When I asked him about it he said he bought it from amazon but could not (or would not) return it to them but simply sell it to someone else, so at least it stops with me. Fact is I would not feel right selling it either because of the shady history. I have started to refurbish it but could not improve the visibility of the serial numbers so I doubt I will find the owner as well since I don't have enough to check with Bulova watch registrations. I don't even know what state or city it originally came from nor how long ago.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

usclassic said:


> The seller is on ebay where he accepted my offer so that is where I bought it from not from Amazon nor do I have proof that the seller bought it from them, only his word on that. I don't really have any proof of intentional wrong doing only my suspensions. When I asked him about it he said he bought it from amazon but could not (or would not) return it to them but simply sell it to someone else, so at least it stops with me. Fact is I would not feel right selling it either because of the shady history. I have started to refurbish it but could not improve the visibility of the serial numbers so I doubt I will find the owner as well since I don't have enough to check with Bulova watch registrations. I don't even know what state or city it originally came from nor how long ago.


His wrong doing is on him, I'd send it back to him and request a refund. In reporting it to eBay, you might get him shut down and he wouldn't be *able* to sell it on to someone else.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> His wrong doing is on him, I'd send it back to him and request a refund. In reporting it to eBay, you might get him shut down and he wouldn't be *able* to sell it on to someone else.


No I don't think I would stop him as he has almost 3000 positive reviews in the last 12 months and almost 11,000 overall with only 2 negative 99.9% positive he generates a lot of revenue for eBay and would certainly not be shut down without more proof and evidence of wrong doing. My attempts to recover the serial numbers have now made returning this item no longer a viable option since it is no longer in the condition I received it in.

Just got this message from seller

"Merry Christmas to you too, Larry!

Please know that we have not and never will purchase stolen goods. That is not how we would ever do business.

Sincerely,

" (I removed name)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Merry Christmas, all!
> 
> Well, Mrs. Savage came through with the Omega Moon watch. It's been on my arm for the past 7 hours, and it's very comfortable. Best feeling chrono I've ever worn. Not top heavy at all. Plus I love the see through case back and beautiful movement.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a wonderful Christmas present, enjoy it, I am reminded of the Honeymooners TV show, Ralph says "To the moon Alice"


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Lucky bast*@d, all I got was some socks........


LOL sorry about the socks, Hornet. I am definitely lucky.



usclassic said:


> Congratulations on a wonderful Christmas present, enjoy it, I am reminded of the Honeymooners TV show, Ralph says "To the moon Alice"


Thanks, USC. I am really liking it.

Doc Savage


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> What's the history behind this one George? I thought all Seiko alpinist were the green ones.


There's quite a bit of history there Hornet, six generations actually. First Alpinist was the Laurel Alpinist some 50 years ago. Then there was a hiatus of 30 years before gen 4, in 1995, powered by a 4S15, the first modern Seiko automatic movement. Those were resembling the latest version but came in black and cream dials, also smaller at 37mm I believe. Then there was the HAQ perpetual quartzes in 2003, probably the rarest versions, dubbed 'Red' Alpinists. There was a black (this one here), a cream and a limited blue dial (SSASS version, ~2k+ now). After those came the modern Alpinists with the 6R15, with a couple more variants (black/cream) to the more well-known green. I am looking for a nice Champion 850 Alpinist.

https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-ultimate-seiko-alpinist-collectors-guide


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> There's quite a bit of history there Hornet, six generations actually. First Alpinist was the Laurel Alpinist some 50 years ago. Then there was a hiatus of 30 years before gen 4, in 1995, powered by a 4S15, the first modern Seiko automatic movement. Those were resembling the latest version but came in black and cream dials, also smaller at 37mm I believe. Then there was the HAQ perpetual quartzes in 2003, probably the rarest versions, dubbed 'Red' Alpinists. There was a black (this one here), a cream and a limited blue dial (SSASS version, ~2k+ now). After those came the modern Alpinists with the 6R15, with a couple more variants (black/cream) to the more well-known green. I am looking for a nice Champion 850 Alpinist.
> 
> https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-ultimate-seiko-alpinist-collectors-guide


Thanks George, fascinating history there! Did Seiko discontinue the alpinist line recently? Have they replaced this with something else?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> LOL sorry about the socks, Hornet. I am definitely lucky.
> 
> Thanks, USC. I am really liking it.
> 
> Doc Savage


Seriously, I got more than socks.......;-)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks George, fascinating history there! Did Seiko discontinue the alpinist line recently? Have they replaced this with something else?


Anyone's guess as to what comes after the 'green' generation. There are a couple of digital models but they look kinda sad. Its the third longest running Seiko line so we hope for something good.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

The 96B130 is running 5 minutes fast after a couple days so it is going back after all. I really liked it though better than the 252. So I will be looking for another.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

blowfish89 said:


> Goal for 2019 is to sell one watch and buy one watch. It doesn't matter how expensive the watch is, but controlling the number is important.


This is my 2019 goal as well. Control the quantity.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like I’ll finally be able to join WPAC next year as my work were kind enough to serve me with my redundancy notice in time for the Christmas break.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

sticky said:


> Looks like I'll finally be able to join WPAC next year as my work were kind enough to serve me with my redundancy notice in time for the Christmas break.


Man, that sucks. Sorry buddy.

Note to self: don't complain about work!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Seriously, I got more than socks.......;-)


Nothing wrong with socks! I had an excellent sock haul this year (although I would swap them for a Speedy!)

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sticky said:


> Looks like I'll finally be able to join WPAC next year as my work were kind enough to serve me with my redundancy notice in time for the Christmas break.


Blimey Sticky, really sorry to hear that. Really nice of them to give that to you before Christmas, utter barstools the lot of 'em.

Silver lining is that it'll be great to have you in WPAC 2019.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Nothing wrong with socks! I had an excellent sock haul this year (although I would swap them for a Speedy!)
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


No socks for me, but some nice clothes from the wife and daughter, which is what I'd asked for. Got a very generous cheque from my godmother, which was a nice surprise....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Whilst I remember, I'll start the WPAC 2019 thread in a couple of days time, before NYE, and I'll post a link in here......

I'll be changing the rules slightly this year, I think we need a tougher stance for 2019. Any suggestions for 2019 are welcome now......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Whilst I remember, I'll start the WPAC 2019 thread in a couple of days time, before NYE, and I'll post a link in here......
> 
> I'll be changing the rules slightly this year, I think we need a tougher stance for 2019. Any suggestions for 2019 are welcome now......


How about once you make two purchases you're out.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Whilst I remember, I'll start the WPAC 2019 thread in a couple of days time, before NYE, and I'll post a link in here......
> 
> I'll be changing the rules slightly this year, I think we need a tougher stance for 2019. Any suggestions for 2019 are welcome now......


I'm pretty sure these were the rules for 2018? I liked these:

1-in-1-out (within reason), 1 purchase for the year. Mod parts don't count as a purchase, similarly straps don't count. 
Naturally people can hang around for banter, and advice/skills for abstinence. We should encourage any who've relapsed over the limit to keep on working toward the goal of abstince, without ostracizing them.

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> ..... Any suggestions for 2019 are welcome now......


Tar and feather treatment for anyone who purchased a below $500 watch and proclaims himself a "one watch guy"


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sticky said:


> Looks like I'll finally be able to join WPAC next year as my work were kind enough to serve me with my redundancy notice in time for the Christmas break.


Dang, that blows. Sorry to hear that. Here's hoping you are back on your feet soon. Glad to have you here in WPAC.

Doc Savage


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

sticky said:


> Looks like I'll finally be able to join WPAC next year as my work were kind enough to serve me with my redundancy notice in time for the Christmas break.


I'm sorry Sticky 



Hotblack Desiato said:


> Merry Christmas, all!
> 
> Well, Mrs. Savage came through with the Omega Moon watch. It's been on my arm for the past 7 hours, and it's very comfortable. Best feeling chrono I've ever worn. Not top heavy at all. Plus I love the see through case back and beautiful movement.
> 
> ...


Mrs. Savage did an incredible job -- and I love that strap. Congratulations Doc!


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Question re WPAC 2019: Can you join if your intention is not to abstain completely, but just to control yourself better?

Brief (yeah, right) background - I found WUS in June 2018 while looking to replace a boring watch with something more interesting. I bought affordables to try out what I like in terms of style and size. I bought 17 watches in 2018, none exactly impulse. 4 were for future modding. 4 didn't hold my interest; I should sell them, but they were cheap enough that it may not be worth it, and maybe I should just give them away. 9 I like and would pretty certainly keep. I want a blue diver, but I'm going to mod one of the SKX007's I bought for modding.

There's one more watch I still want, but reading this thread gave me the strength to hold off until 2019 to see if I really want it. I think I actually do, but who knows if I'll actually buy it? Money is not an issue - I have more in my slush fund than the watch would cost, and all the watches have come from the slush fund. No danger to household obligations.

What do I want from 2019?
1. Maybe buy that one watch, maybe not.
2. Do a one in, one out approach if I decide to upgrade something.
3. Maybe prune some if I decide something is not interesting any more. I'd obviously keep ones that had sentimental value even if I don't wear them.

So. I don't fit the rules listed in the first post of the thread. I feel like I fit the spirit of the thread. I'd be happy not to report thoughtful buys or one in one outs if those are irritating to the abstainers. But it could sometimes be helpful to be bashed when I'm violating my resolutions or considering violating them.

May I join in 2019?


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jon_huskisson said:


> Ok, I'll bite.
> 
> SOTC:
> 1. Hamilton Jazzmaster;
> ...


Before the 2019 thread starts, I suppose I better summarize my 2018.

My 2018 goals are above and...I failed. However, I think I made some progress in the process.

I purchased 4 watches this year: the CW Malvern Squared and Damasko DS30 I had planned, plus a Junghans Max Bill and Ball Trainmaster I had not planned.

That said, my collection did get smaller; I sold the Nth, Rodina, Hamilton Khaki, Orient Mako & Glycine. I also have the Bulova, Dan Henry, Helgray and CW Malvern auto listed for sale. I'm aiming to get down to a collection of 12, with 6 high-end keepers and 6 slots for more flippable watches so I can continue to experience new brands/models.

I do plan on adding one high-end watch in the very near future. An Omega Speedmaster Racing is the front runner at the moment (it mostly escaped bashing while everyone was distracted by Christmas). When I have sold everything I have listed for sale I'll probably get a blue diver too. Then I'll try to hold out for the rest of 2019.

Overall I give myself a C+. I failed, but not as badly as some (most?)!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh, I also sold the Chinese Forum GMT project watch and 4 watches I didn't consider to be part of my rotation (3 HMTs and a Vostok that wasn't running, but I subsequently fixed). So that's 10 out, and 4 in, with 5 currently listed for sale, and 2 planned acquisitions, should equal downsizing by 9 since the start of 2018.

Tapatalk wouldn't let me edit my post to add that.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Tar and feathers may not be enough for me this year......ah but I will be ready for 2019. 

Sorry also that I could not keep my end of the agreement with the 96B252 it went out today. On the plus side I did not buy a cheap watch today to cover the week or so I will have no watch at all.

I now have one new 96B130 incoming and that will be my one watch for starting 2019. I started 2018 with four watches, went through a lot of in home trials these last couple months at times taxing other WPAC members patience with my posting seemingly constant changes. So thank you all for bearing with me, chastising me, ignoring me, and encouraging me.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Good to see, I think, that Santa didn't skip all WPAC chimneys. Enjoy!

I see everyone is once again rearing to go. Amazing the rejuvenating powers of a new year to wipe the old slate clean.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Weetabix said:


> Question re WPAC 2019: Can you join if your intention is not to abstain completely, but just to control yourself better?
> 
> Brief (yeah, right) background - I found WUS in June 2018 while looking to replace a boring watch with something more interesting. I bought affordables to try out what I like in terms of style and size. I bought 17 watches in 2018, none exactly impulse. 4 were for future modding. 4 didn't hold my interest; I should sell them, but they were cheap enough that it may not be worth it, and maybe I should just give them away. 9 I like and would pretty certainly keep. I want a blue diver, but I'm going to mod one of the SKX007's I bought for modding.
> 
> ...


The rules are guidance towards a goal, you may not achieve it but you can get closer to it. Take what you can out of it, and don't take it too seriously. Flexibility is the operative word, and we sure are flexible here.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

sticky said:


> Looks like I'll finally be able to join WPAC next year as my work were kind enough to serve me with my redundancy notice in time for the Christmas break.


I am sorry for the bad news. I hope 2019 brings you something even better.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

sticky said:


> Looks like I'll finally be able to join WPAC next year as my work were kind enough to serve me with my redundancy notice in time for the Christmas break.


Sounds like a new opportunity will be along soon. Good luck


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

usclassic said:


> I now have one new 96B130 incoming and that will be my one watch for starting 2019.


That may be a tad premature.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> Question re WPAC 2019: Can you join if your intention is not to abstain completely, but just to control yourself better?
> 
> Brief (yeah, right) background - I found WUS in June 2018 while looking to replace a boring watch with something more interesting. I bought affordables to try out what I like in terms of style and size. I bought 17 watches in 2018, none exactly impulse. 4 were for future modding. 4 didn't hold my interest; I should sell them, but they were cheap enough that it may not be worth it, and maybe I should just give them away. 9 I like and would pretty certainly keep. I want a blue diver, but I'm going to mod one of the SKX007's I bought for modding.
> 
> ...


Of course you can join weetabix. However, I'd ask you to be a little tougher on yourself for 2019, such as One in one out rule applied at all times, make sure anything you are thinking of purchasing must get bashed on the thread beforehand and try to abstain from impulse purchases...... :think:


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

2018 recap as best I can remember
Hami H69419363, Hami H69419933, Casio F108, Citizen BM8180, Phiobos Great White PY007C, Citizen AU1040-084, Hamilton Aviation Auto H76565835, Lancaster, Danish Design, Seiko Big Date Chrono, Ironman, Hamilton Khaki Quartz H68411633, Wave Cepter, Casio Edifice EMF 100D-1A4V Orange and Blue ones, Hamilton H68551153, Mondaine Big Date Evo, Mondaine stop2go, Timex Metropolitan, Welly Merck, Bulova 96B252, Bulova 96B130

There were also some other watches ordered and returned or cancelled. Looking back I see why you all would be sick of me. Anyway I learned a lot over this past year as none of those watches were keepers for any length of time and I write this with no men's wristwatch in the house.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> 2018 recap as best I can remember
> Hami H69419363, Hami H69419933, Casio F108, Citizen BM8180, Phiobos Great White PY007C, Citizen AU1040-084, Hamilton Aviation Auto H76565835, Lancaster, Danish Design, Seiko Big Date Chrono, Ironman, Hamilton Khaki Quartz H68411633, Wave Cepter, Casio Edifice EMF 100D-1A4V Orange and Blue ones, Hamilton H68551153, Mondaine Big Date Evo, Mondaine stop2go, Timex Metropolitan, Welly Merck, Bulova 96B252, Bulova 96B130
> 
> There were also some other watches ordered and cancelled. Looking back I see why you all would be sick of me. Anyway I learned a lot over this past year as none of those watches were keepers for any length of time.


Not sick of you USC, just frustrated that we could not seem to help you. With you having been a one watch man (seiko sumo if I remember correctly?) it seemed that you'd flipped into a serial purchaser and gone crazy.....


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep, frustration is the right word...

Especially whenyou tried to pull the "oh it's just ordered and I'll send it back in a day, it don't count" stunt... yes, it does. All those in-out watches also count. Just 'cause your buyer's remorse instinct is much faster than ours, doesn't mean it exempts anything.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyway. Need bashers' help. Despite the Seals modelC arriving today/tomorrow, my eyes are already straying towards a Smiths PRS-29am (the white dial blue hands thingie). Please help me convince myself that it would be unnecessary and/or bad.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Anyway. Need bashers' help. Despite the Seals modelC arriving today/tomorrow, my eyes are already straying towards a Smiths PRS-29am (the white dial blue hands thingie). Please help me convince myself that it would be unnecessary and/or bad.


Some comparison photos would help........


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Incoming today/tomorrow: 








Smiths in the back of my mind:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> OK, I'd previously asked for a bash on the NTH sub and now the new version has been announced I can ask for another bout of dissuading. I'd got the inside track on what this new model was going to be for some time, but could not post the actual pics, so here it is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously dude... Looks like any other sub/bb homage out there. How will this do the job better than the MkII? If you ask me, its about the least original version of doc's subs thus far.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Incoming today/tomorrow:
> View attachment 13750547
> 
> 
> ...


Stick with the Seals, it looks much more interesting than the Smiths.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Incoming today/tomorrow:
> View attachment 13750547
> 
> 
> ...


If the pared down design and slightly field watch look is what you crave then the Smiths is as good as any I suppose, but like an alcoholic ask yourself - if you take that drink now is it really going to make you feel better TOMORROW? Or are you going to shake your head at yourself and wonder why it was a must have. Only 3 days left in the year - I'm sure you can resist that long .....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Seriously dude... Looks like any other sub/bb homage out there. How will this do the job better than the MkII? If you ask me, its about the least original version of doc's subs thus far.


Don't worry I've moved on.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't worry I've moved on.......


Just noticed the amount of posts I missed. You guys 've been busy during christmas time.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> 2018 recap as best I can remember
> Hami H69419363, Hami H69419933, Casio F108, Citizen BM8180, Phiobos Great White PY007C, Citizen AU1040-084, Hamilton Aviation Auto H76565835, Lancaster, Danish Design, Seiko Big Date Chrono, Ironman, Hamilton Khaki Quartz H68411633, Wave Cepter, Casio Edifice EMF 100D-1A4V Orange and Blue ones, Hamilton H68551153, Mondaine Big Date Evo, Mondaine stop2go, Timex Metropolitan, Welly Merck, Bulova 96B252, Bulova 96B130
> 
> There were also some other watches ordered and returned or cancelled. Looking back I see why you all would be sick of me. Anyway I learned a lot over this past year as none of those watches were keepers for any length of time and I write this with no men's wristwatch in the house.


Hopefully typing that list was cathartic for you. Looking at it objectively two things come to mind.....

1. You only went on a buying spree / flipping spree once you joined WPAC. So joining has created your problem or at least made the problem worse it seems. Why is that?

2. Not one purchase comes close to the Sumo


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Geez, I think I'll need to write out 2018 history too - I just tried to remember everything and realized that, for sure, there are things that I've bought/sold that at the moment I cannot even remember.

Tbh I think 2018 has not been a good year for me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Geez, I think I'll need to write out 2018 history too - I just tried to remember everything and realized that, for sure, there are things that I've bought/sold that at the moment I cannot even remember.
> 
> Tbh I think 2018 has not been a good year for me.


Same here......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ok SOTC at close of play 2018. Won't bore anyone with what trades etc were made. But overall numbers are down which was the goal - overall happy with where I'm at. Can easily see me making the summer at least of 2019 with no further purchases. There are two long term preorders already in place which won't count. As it stands I have 14 pricey ones and 7 steinharts (if you include the 2 preorders). Quick pics of where I ended up.







last one is one of the long term preorders. So that's it - no purchases planned or expected. Anything I'd want now is likely financially out of my comfort zone so I think I'm set fair going forward. Hope you all achieve your goals (horological and otherwise in 2019). See you all on the other side.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok SOTC at close of play 2018. Won't bore anyone with what trades etc were made. But overall numbers are down which was the goal - overall happy with where I'm at. Can easily see me making the summer at least of 2019 with no further purchases. There are two long term preorders already in place which won't count. As it stands I have 14 pricey ones and 7 steinharts (if you include the 2 preorders).


The Harrods Green Beezel (yes yes yes Wei Koh) and the G.O. would suffice as a wonderful two wristwatch collection for me.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok SOTC at close of play 2018. Won't bore anyone with what trades etc were made. But overall numbers are down which was the goal - overall happy with where I'm at. Can easily see me making the summer at least of 2019 with no further purchases. There are two long term preorders already in place which won't count. As it stands I have 14 pricey ones and 7 steinharts (if you include the 2 preorders). Quick pics of where I ended up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You definitely have your types don't you?!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> You definitely have your types don't you?!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Tried a huge number of brands yes. And over time realized the case design of Tudor black bay and steinhart oceans just work for me, hence the emphasis on those. Always loved divers and gmts so hence that. This year has seen a bit of variety with the omega Glashutte added. But yeah I'm fairly pigeonholeable style wise.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> The Harrods Green Beezel (yes yes yes Wei Koh) and the G.O. would suffice as a wonderful two wristwatch collection for me.


I would always need a Chrono and a gmt but if I reduce further then I agree those two would be not sold


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Incoming today/tomorrow:
> View attachment 13750547
> 
> 
> ...


So if you do like I did you send one back and buy the other then send that back as well.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Hopefully typing that list was cathartic for you. Looking at it objectively two things come to mind.....
> 
> 1. You only went on a buying spree / flipping spree once you joined WPAC. So joining has created your problem or at least made the problem worse it seems. Why is that?
> 
> 2. Not one purchase comes close to the Sumo


Perhaps it seems like the problem started then because it was documented and also that I retired and have extra time and less other obligations to focus on.

The sumo is a great watch but the constant adjusting to stay on time sync and hard to read date window is what began the searching flipping in earnest to find another watch that could do it all.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Geez, I think I'll need to write out 2018 history too - I just tried to remember everything and realized that, for sure, there are things that I've bought/sold that at the moment I cannot even remember.
> 
> Tbh I think 2018 has not been a good year for me.


I know I had forgotten some others such as the Victorinox Swiss Army, Classic Maverick GS Dual Time, and a Victorinox infantry that was lost when I sold and sent to India for total loss - I know why I would want to forget that. Anyway I still consider it a good year for learning about watches and what I want/need in a watch.

I was in JC Penny yesterday looking at watches and realized it was much easier to bash a watch in person running than in a pretty picture. Something I was able to do on a couple of Bulovas I was considering. I don't like the jumping second hands and especially those that don't line up perfectly. Something that doesn't present itself in pictures. So like the Caravelle picture lures me until I see it running after which I can walk away easily.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok SOTC at close of play 2018. Won't bore anyone with what trades etc were made. But overall numbers are down which was the goal - overall happy with where I'm at. Can easily see me making the summer at least of 2019 with no further purchases. There are two long term preorders already in place which won't count. As it stands I have 14 pricey ones and 7 steinharts (if you include the 2 preorders). Quick pics of where I ended up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think preorders should count as purchases in the year they are delivered. Anyway it goes to show how we have different tastes yet know what we like and justify owning.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Preorders have always counted as purchases no matter when they get delivered......


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

usclassic said:


> I know I had forgotten some others such as the Victorinox Swiss Army, Classic Maverick GS Dual Time, and a Victorinox infantry that was lost when I sold and sent to India for total loss - I know why I would want to forget that. Anyway I still consider it a good year for learning about watches and what I want/need in a watch.
> 
> I was in JC Penny yesterday looking at watches and realized it was much easier to bash a watch in person running than in a pretty picture. Something I was able to do on a couple of Bulovas I was considering. I don't like the jumping second hands and especially those that don't line up perfectly. Something that doesn't present itself in pictures. So like the Caravelle picture lures me until I see it running after which I can walk away easily.


There's so much truth to that.

It's a big reason I'm moving away from microbrands; if I was able to try some of them on first, I probably wouldn't buy them. Living in a big city, at least I can try on most of the major brands.

The best/worst example is pre-ordering based on renders. A half decent designer can make anything look good in AutoCAD.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I thought it would be a worthwhile exercise for WPAC 2019 to firstly look back over 2018 and try and perform a bit of an autopsy on what happened. I started 2018 with the following watches:

Oris 65 40mm
Eterna dress watch (heirloom)
Squale 30 ATMOS Pan Am
Seiko, SBDC051 (modern 62mas interpretation)
Squale 30 ATMOS Horizon Ceramica

Sold both the Squales and bought two dress watches:

Seiko mini GS SARX035 and Archimede 1950's

I'd had a notion that if I had specific watches for work that I would only ever wear for work this would free up the other watches and I'd be less inclined to flip/buy because I didn't wear them as much. The truth was that I got bored of both watches and not having some variety during the week and being honest I'm just not a dress watch person. So eventually both of those got sold.

Along the way there was also an Armida 62mas homage and a Seiko mini turtle. Neither lasted very long.

It culminated in purchasing a MKII key west, which was intended as a an exit watch, but that didn't work out. I think that I found the MKII disappointing in the end, well it's just another sub homage and whilst a nice one, it wasn't as special as I thought it would be. The issue I had with the SELs and getting the spring bars correctly seated was a surprise and a disappointment considering the much vaunted quality of MKII products. I think that this experience woke me up to several things, first that I'd finally exhausted the need to have sub homages and second that I no longer wanted homages, I want something original and preferably with heritage&#8230;&#8230;.

*2018 conclusion: very poor performance from a WPAC perspective and a -D mark for the year. From a non-WPAC perspective I think that I learnt some important lessons for myself. 
*


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Preorders have always counted as purchases no matter when they get delivered......


So you are saying if I preordered a couple watches now and they deliver next year they don't count as purchases in that year?

The watch I just ordered won't arrive until Jan 2 2019. So does that mean I would have no purchases in 2019?

I guess it does.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> So you are saying if I preordered a couple watches now and they deliver next year they don't count as purchases in that year?
> 
> The watch I just ordered won't arrive until Jan 2 2019. So does that mean I would have no purchases in 2019?
> 
> I guess it does.


OMG, the point of saying preorders count as a purchase is to try and keep folks honest, just cause there is a rule you don't have to try and find a loop hole in it!

.......and it's a tad late for you to start paying attention to the rules isn't it?!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Sooo Let's say preorders count twice, once bought and once delivered. If it's good enough for the US gov't taxing whiskey, it's good enough for wpac.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> OMG, the point of saying preorders count as a purchase is to try and keep folks honest, just cause there is a rule you don't have to try and find a loop hole in it!
> 
> .......and it's a tad late for you to start paying attention to the rules isn't it?!


The year hasn't started yet. I am not asking for me but for a friend.

In doing some more research I discovered the Bulova 96B130 comes with either black indices and hands or silver. I did not realize this. The one I returned had the black and the one I ordered appears to have the silver yet both have the same model number.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Sooo Let's say preorders count twice, once bought and once delivered. If it's good enough for the US gov't taxing whiskey, it's good enough for wpac.


Good idea and once delivered it is the one in one out rule.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

usclassic said:


> The year hasn't started yet. I am not asking for me but for a friend.
> 
> I doing some more research I discovered the Bulova 96B130 comes with either black indices and hands or silver. I did not realize this. The one I returned had the black and the one I ordered appears to have the silver yet both have the same model number.


I'm past caring USC, just sort yourself out for being ready to abstain at the start of 2019 eh?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay, was a bit difficult to track down the info, but here's my 2018 in a nutshell.

Started out, apparently, with this (ref. from here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/your-watch-plans-2018-a-4592827-3.html - interesting how the idea of completely turning things upside down was known even back then...). It might be telling that I would never have remembered that I'd had the Undones, the Amphion, or the Aevig at the start of the year.

Here's the whole thing in more-or-less reverse chronological order, without factoring into account any overlaps - there might be 6+ months between individual watch's bought-sold notes.

## Still incoming
- Seals Model C (preordered from SealsWatchCo)

## Currently owned
- Bulova Moonwatch (bought from AD, keeping for now)
- Maen Hudson 42 LE (traded - up for sale)
- Casio G-Shock DW-5600E (? too cheap to sell, but not used...)

## Gone
- Evant Tropik 300 Bronze (traded - traded)
- Obris Morgan Nautilus (bought - traded)
- Christopher Ward C65 Trident blue (bought - traded)
- Nomos Club Campus (bought - sold)
- NTH Näcken Renegade (bought - sold)
- Straton Speciale (preorded - sold)
- Seiko Turtle STO (bought - sold)
- Ventus Mori Brass LE (bought - sold) <---- Joined WPAC somewhere around here...)
- Christopher Ward C65 Trident black (bought - sold)
- Zelos Mako (traded - sold)
- NTH Santa Cruz (bought - sold?)
- NTH Santa Fe (traded - sold or traded)
- Seiko 6rMAS blue (bought - sold)
- Zelos Helmsman 2 bronze (bought - sold)
- Steinhart Ocean 1 bronze (bought - sold)
- Stowa Marine Original Arabic (sold)
- Casio G-Shock 6900 or 6800 (... let's say lost).
- Undone Urban Chrono x2 (sold)
- Aevig Corvid Kvarts (sold for the 2nd time)
- NTH Amphion (sold?)

## Started the year with:
- ... ? 
- Casio G-Shock DW-5600E
- Casio G-Shock 6900 something or 6800 something
- Aevig Corvid Kvarts
- NTH Amphion
- Undone Urban Chronos
- Stowa Marine Original Arabic

So in one sense, I will end 2018 in a slightly better state than it started.. less watches overall, less watches explicitly on the chopping block.. However, on the way, (I think) quite a lot of monetary value was wasted inbetween the cracks (shipping, straps, buy-sell loss etc.). And a lot of the intermediate watches turned out to be utterly pointless.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Actually, reflecting on that list and thinking about all those watches, an odd thought strikes: "it's strange, how many microbrand watches were, ultimately, too disappointing in the details to keep". There's often something... intangible... that just doesn't work.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

are you planning on saving for a sub then ?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> are you planning on saving for a sub then ?


Of course........ &#55358;&#56617;&#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Very brief year in review:

I joined WPAC in the Spring of 2018. At the time, I was on a crazy buying spree. The chase was burning lots of time practically every day, and I was buying just about every bargain that fell within my watch criteria. 

I was at 32 watches at the time, and I cut that down to 12 via straight sales and some consolidation. I'm at 13 now with the Speedmaster gift. However, I think I might have cut too much, too fast. I've got a number of watches tempting me pretty seriously, including a couple I sold. Maybe it's withdrawal, and it will pass. Time will tell. 

I can't say for sure I will stick to 1 in 1 out, but either way, I have the chase much more in control, which was Goal #1. I go for days without looking at a new watch online. When I do find one I like, I begin bashing it myself almost immediately. We'll see how 2019 shapes up. 

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Very brief year in review:
> 
> I joined WPAC in the Spring of 2018. At the time, I was on a crazy buying spree. The chase was burning lots of time practically every day, and I was buying just about every bargain that fell within my watch criteria.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Hotblack that we're always here to help with bashing if you need it......


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

I have been following the antics of this group for over two years now, so let me share my thoughts.

After meeting Rusty a couple of times during my annual trips back to Scotland, and comparing his collection to my own, I decided to take his advice and started to curtail my excessive purchasing of micro brands diver homage watches and concentrate on more quality brands and to start adding alternative straps to the collection to enable me to change the mostly OEM bracelets to create “new watch” combinations.

I have no interest in reducing my current collection, it will be appreciated by me and rotated every day, and eventually taken over by my son, who is also a budding collector.

Also, the fact that I am now retired, my limited hobby funds stretch further buying straps than it would if I continued to buy more divers.

Obviously, like most of us, I have been severely tempted, but I have held firm. So, over the last 18 months, my only purchase has been the limited edition “Carolina” from DocVail, so I have not done too badly in trying to adhere to the WPAC guidelines.

Lastly, wishing everyone a great 2019, and hope you get what you really want, or continue abstaining, whatever your choice.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

BigEd said:


> I have been following the antics of this group for over two years now, so let me share my thoughts.
> 
> After meeting Rusty a couple of times during my annual trips back to Scotland, and comparing his collection to my own, I decided to take his advice and started to curtail my excessive purchasing of micro brands diver homage watches and concentrate on more quality brands and to start adding alternative straps to the collection to enable me to change the mostly OEM bracelets to create "new watch" combinations.
> 
> ...


I've seen your latest picks ups Ed and lovely they were too. Glad the strap idea working for you


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Rusty,

Obtaining straps is certainly a lot cheaper than watches.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

2018 was not a bad year for my watch purchasing problem, but I can do better. One purchased, three sold. 

One watch, Christopher Ward C65, was purchased and recently arrived. I am contemplating returning it. It is too big for my small wrist. 

Two preorders from 2015 arrived. I don't count them as 2018 purchases but understand you might. (This was clearly not the usclassic scheme to take advantage of the new year.) The preorders were two Key Wests. I traded one for a different Key West configuration, and ended up selling that. A Key West I purchased (and received) in 2016 was also sold. My final Key West will probably go up for sale in January. The gilt on the Key Wests is amazing but those homages aren't exactly what I want. My tastes have changed in the three years since I originally ordered them. 

I sold a Squale 1545 Heritage. I still have Squale 1545 Classic.

I still have too many watches. I need to take a STOC photo but don't keep them together as part of my denial. My goal for 2019 is to sell several more and buy one that I have been looking at for almost a year. My Borealis Estoril, Raven Vintage 40mm and Oris Heritage 40mm are likely to go.

My main watch is the OWC Milsub. I know it is a homage, but considered it more "inspired by." The lume on the dial and bezel insert is outstanding. My Hamilton Khaki Field Watch is also a keeper. The SKX009 is my beater lake watch. All others may not make it through the year.

Joining WPAC in 2017 helped me change my ways. I want to thank everyone for helping each other be better!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't forget Hotblack that we're always here to help with bashing if you need it......


Thanks, Hornet. You guys have helped me dodge the Aquis Hulk twice now, so I know it can work with certain watches where I am merely infatuated.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

e dantes said:


> 2018 was not a bad year for my watch purchasing problem, but I can do better. One purchased, three sold.
> 
> One watch, Christopher Ward C65, was purchased and recently arrived. I am contemplating returning it. It is too big for my small wrist.
> 
> ...


I'd say that you did well this year. It does sound very much like you need to do a SOTC photo, especially for 2019 WPAC start, gotta confront the denial...... 

Interested in your comments on the MKII key west and your tastes changing over the incredibly long preorder period, I'm not surprised.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've done a lot of buying and selling but almost exclusively for trading this year.

Tracked down my February SOTC thread, when I had ten watches on the rotation. Three watches have been sold since (and there was another one sold before the SOTC thread). I've added two watches since then, so I'm down to nine right now, from eleven on January 1st. There's three watches listed, outside the rotation, and I'd list a couple more from the rotation right away if the circumstances were right.

Most important, I've pulled out ~4k $ from the hobby back to my pocket. There are a lot of 'what if' scenarios playing in my head right now about the direction I should take. There's four watches I'm completely happy with, and I believe there's room for just one more. 

There's option A: sell a few watches and trade my way up to a GS. Give myself whole lot of potential trouble down the line with servicing and have 5 watches worth ~10k. 

and option B: switch the LE Shogun with a regular one modded with sapphire and ceramic bezel insert, reduce to 5 watches and siphon another $3k back into my pocket. Walk away with 5 easily serviced watches worth ~7k. 

So that's the quest of 2019: 'The Search for #5"" (Or Sanity)


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Tbh option B seems like, by far, the most sane of the two.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Tbh option B seems like, by far, the most sane of the two.


But...but...GS :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> But...but...GS :-d


.......but, but, but nothing George. You're getting sucked in by the marketing rubbish, the GS will do nothing better apart from suck up your spare cash.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm based on tracking progress (or lack thereof), seems like I won't get the Seals C today. So gonna have to close out 2018 on a status of "1 watch + 1 on sale list + 1 incoming". >.< I hate incomplete stuff.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmmmmmmmm based on tracking progress (or lack thereof), seems like I won't get the Seals C today. So gonna have to close out 2018 on a status of "1 watch + 1 on sale list + 1 incoming". >.< I hate incomplete stuff.


There's a postage day tomorrow and Monday before 2019. Still time


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

RustyBin5 said:


> There's a postage day tomorrow and Monday before 2019. Still time


Mmmno, tomorrow is saturday (no postal service activity on weekends) and monday is 31st, which is a day off (since it's between a sunday and a calendar holiday). 2nd is the earliest when post can be expected to resume working.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

e dantes said:


> 2018 was not a bad year for my watch purchasing problem, but I can do better. One purchased, three sold.
> 
> One watch, Christopher Ward C65, was purchased and recently arrived. I am contemplating returning it. It is too big for my small wrist.
> 
> Two preorders from 2015 arrived. I don't count them as 2018 purchases but understand you might. (This was clearly not the usclassic scheme to take advantage of the new year.) The preorders were two Key Wests.


3 year pre-order? What were they doing, inventing the automatic movement???

BTW I hear you on the denial front. When I listed my SOTC in January I didn't count 4 watches I didn't store in my watch box or wear. I've since sold them, and got quite a bit more for them than I had expected. I'll be starting 2019 with an accurate SOTC.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> 3 year pre-order? What were they doing, inventing the automatic movement???
> 
> BTW I hear you on the denial front. When I listed my SOTC in January I didn't count 4 watches I didn't store in my watch box or wear. I've since sold them, and got quite a bit more for them than I had expected. I'll be starting 2019 with an accurate SOTC.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Honest with yourself is a big thing here isn't it. I'll admit I've been dishonest with myself over the last year......


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> Honest with yourself is a big thing here isn't it.


I hammered my kids on this growing up. I told them, you can tell other people whatever you have to to lubricate social interactions. But never lie to yourself or you'll end up somewhere you don't want to be. If you're honest with yourself, YOU happen to life instead of life happening to you.

One of them even recently told me that that advice had helped her a lot over the years without my having brought it up.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Honest with yourself is a big thing here isn't it. I'll admit I've been dishonest with myself over the last year......


It's strange, because it wasn't a big deal to me, or anything bad, but I made the decision not to mention those additional 4 watches at the outset because "they don't really count". I guess as I've settled on a more strict restriction to my collection, excluding watches has become more material.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> I hammered my kids on this growing up. I told them, you can tell other people whatever you have to to lubricate social interactions. But never lie to yourself or you'll end up somewhere you don't want to be. If you're honest with yourself, YOU happen to life instead of life happening to you.
> 
> One of them even recently told me that that advice had helped her a lot over the years without my having brought it up.


The horological dishonesty is the only dishonesty going on in my life 



jon_huskisson said:


> It's strange, because it wasn't a big deal to me, or anything bad, but I made the decision not to mention those additional 4 watches at the outset because "they don't really count". I guess as I've settled on a more strict restriction to my collection, excluding watches has become more material.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I've got to be more honest in 2019 with myself......


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Mmmno, tomorrow is saturday (no postal service activity on weekends) and monday is 31st, which is a day off (since it's between a sunday and a calendar holiday). 2nd is the earliest when post can be expected to resume working.


Damn _ uk has full postal Saturday and Monday


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

So, with all the money I've got in my slush fund I'm finding this a dangerous situation. I've budgeted for all the non watch stuff I want to buy and I'm left with a fairly large sum. This is dangerous because it is tempting to start thinking of watches. Gotta keep that in check.....


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> So, with all the money I've got in my slush fund I'm finding this a dangerous situation. I've budgeted for all the non watch stuff I want to buy and I'm left with a fairly large sum. This is dangerous because it is tempting to start thinking of watches. Gotta keep that in check.....


I'm kind of in that situation myself with the slush fund. Fortunately, there is only one watch singing to me with its dulcet siren's tones right now. I'm thinking of turning my attention to rust remediation on my old Suburban.

I think my biggest goal for next year will be to consolidate down to only watches I love and wear, maybe upgrading a couple, but ending next year with fewer. Money isn't the issue since I'm an F71 guy. It's about reducing quantity while improving enjoyment. I'll submit potential upgrades to bashing.

And, I wasn't commenting on YOUR honesty. I was just agreeing with your sentiment enthusiastically.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> And, I wasn't commenting on YOUR honesty. I was just agreeing with your sentiment enthusiastically.


Sorry, natural guilt complex coming out there.......!


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ok SOTC at close of play 2018. Won't bore anyone with what trades etc were made. But overall numbers are down which was the goal - overall happy with where I'm at. Can easily see me making the summer at least of 2019 with no further purchases. There are two long term preorders already in place which won't count. As it stands I have 14 pricey ones and 7 steinharts (if you include the 2 preorders). Quick pics of where I ended up. last one is one of the long term preorders. So that's it - no purchases planned or expected. Anything I'd want now is likely financially out of my comfort zone so I think I'm set fair going forward. Hope you all achieve your goals (horological and otherwise in 2019). See you all on the other side.


That is a seriously impressive collection. I am not as familiar with the Tudor chronos but they are beautiful. Nice to see some Steinhart represented there too.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK proposed rules for WPAC 2019 are pretty much as before:

*Ground rules: *

Abstain from buying any watches for the whole of 2019.
Pre-orders, even if delivery is in 2020, still count as a purchase.
If you fall from grace and succumb to temptation then the one in one out rule applies (applies to pre-orders as well).
Trades are acceptable but must not result in any $ spent to make up the difference.
New straps, parts and tools are acceptable (buying all the parts separately to make a watch is not!).
Sales are okay but $$$ can not be reappointed to a new purchase.
Watches given to you as a gift are acceptable but the one in one out rule applies. 
One exception allowed for the year, but on the basis of one in one out. The exception is intended to cover weakness of will and also that occasion where there is something special that you've been saving or looking for available.
All members to post SOTC (with photo of all watches) and state their intentions for 2019. This needs to be your first post please!
Purchasing for profit is allowed, but watches purchased to make a profit shouldn't be worn or find their way into your watchbox. If they do then it's back to the one in one out rule.
Please participate in the thread!
Bashing* of any potential purchases is mandatory, but let's keep it funny. Nuclear level bashing is required for any actual purchases.

Was thinking of adding a "2 purchases and you're out" rule with a self enforced month long WUS ban.....?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

A month-long self isolation (at least from posting anywhere on wus outside of f29) as result of 2+ purchases might be a good idea.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Gentlemen, kindly need your bashing on this.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd be really afraid of it breaking down and needing crazy expensive and lengthy servicing. 
Also, visually, imo some of the proportions are pretty off (e.g. the bezel numbers touching the outside edge while having huge gap to inside edge, subdials touching dial outside egde while logo "cluster" touches central handset...).

If you predict a sudden profitability/investment opportunity in that thing (and have good experience in the used market to make that guess), then, okay, I guess it makes sense. On a visual/meant-for-wearing level, imo it's not all that nice. 
Besides, if used chronographs is where your mind's at, I don't see why anything else than a speedy reduced would even be up for consideration.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> Gentlemen, kindly need your bashing on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a ships clock.......










.....do you like that look?

Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tres said:


> Gentlemen, kindly need your bashing on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? How long do you think that .5 micron thick gold plating will last? Main hand legibility is lackluster too TBH. What? Keep going? OK...couldn't they print the numbers on the bezel centered, or did they just WANT them to be that close to the outside edge? Looks like cheap quality control to me...and as long as we're talking about the bezel, how about the spelling there: "Tachymetre". I realize Tag Heuer thinks its cool to spell it that way too, but spell check don't recognize it as a word and the dictionary has something different, so I call it a cheap effort at trying to be "fancy".

And what's with the weird dot on the dial between the 4 and 5 hour indices?

You have money set aside to service this thing? Auto chronos are expensive to service. If the thought of paying to have it serviced gives you pause at all, then you don't really want this thing and it won't be a keeper...


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I just found couple of interesting watches on chrono24 and ebay. Put them all to watchlist to be later submitted here for bashing.

This is just one of them. Many more will follow and i will need you guys to talk me out of them.


Hornet99 said:


> It looks like a ships clock.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sirgilbert357 said:


> Seriously? How long do you think that .5 micron thick gold plating will last? Main hand legibility is lackluster too TBH. What? Keep going? OK...couldn't they print the numbers on the bezel centered, or did they just WANT them to be that close to the outside edge? Looks like cheap quality control to me...and as long as we're talking about the bezel, how about the spelling there: "Tachymetre". I realize Tag Heuer thinks its cool to spell it that way too, but spell check don't recognize it as a word and the dictionary has something different, so I call it a cheap effort at trying to be "fancy".
> 
> And what's with the weird dot on the dial between the 4 and 5 hour indices?
> 
> You have money set aside to service this thing? Auto chronos are expensive to service. If the thought of paying to have it serviced gives you pause at all, then you don't really want this thing and it won't be a keeper...


Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Also, for crying out loud guys, 2018 is almost over!! Can't you guys make it through the next three days without some help?? The end is in sight, just be strong!!

I'm still purchase free for 2018, and plan on joining the 2019 WPAC, but with the disclosure that I will probably buy a watch in January. Maybe...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

cortman said:


> That is a seriously impressive collection. I am not as familiar with the Tudor chronos but they are beautiful. Nice to see some Steinhart represented there too.


Thanks. When preorders arrive there will be the same numbers of stein and Tudor. Not sure what that says really


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Seriously? How long do you think that .5 micron thick gold plating will last? Main hand legibility is lackluster too TBH. What? Keep going? OK...couldn't they print the numbers on the bezel centered, or did they just WANT them to be that close to the outside edge? Looks like cheap quality control to me...and as long as we're talking about the bezel, how about the spelling there: "Tachymetre". I realize Tag Heuer thinks its cool to spell it that way too, but spell check don't recognize it as a word and the dictionary has something different, so I call it a cheap effort at trying to be "fancy".
> 
> And what's with the weird dot on the dial between the 4 and 5 hour indices?
> 
> You have money set aside to service this thing? Auto chronos are expensive to service. If the thought of paying to have it serviced gives you pause at all, then you don't really want this thing and it won't be a keeper...


I was thinking many of these things, too.

Also, there's not enough contrast between the dial and the subdial colors. As was said, auto chronos are a bear to service. I avoided getting one for years, even though I loved the Speedmaster Moon watch. I relented and let my wife give me one for Christmas, but I did that KNOWING that I could be in for some serious service fees. That's also while I'll never get another auto chrono.

Finally, auto chrono movements are even cooler to look at than standard mech movements. There is no excuse for a solid caseback on this. Show us the goods!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> I just found couple of interesting watches on chrono24 and ebay. Put them all to watchlist to be later submitted here for bashing.
> 
> This is just one of them. Many more will follow and i will need you guys to talk me out of them.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


The bashing is fun, but if you're actively searching for watches then what's the point as we're only delaying the inevitable :rodekaart o|. FFS stop searching for watches.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> 3 year pre-order? What were they doing, inventing the automatic movement???
> 
> BTW I hear you on the denial front. When I listed my SOTC in January I didn't count 4 watches I didn't store in my watch box or wear. I've since sold them, and got quite a bit more for them than I had expected. I'll be starting 2019 with an accurate SOTC.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


The MKII benchcrafted watches are not for the impatient, or even those who are only fairly patient. My tastes changed and the long wait is something I thought about sometimes while looking at the Key West on my wrist. That being said, I do not expect to ever have a better dial than the black gilt dial on the Key West.

Throughout the year I unpacked more and more boxes from a move longer ago than I would like to say. I found a number of Timex and other very affordable watches that I forgot I even owned. I think I wanted to forget them so I wouldn't have to admit how many in my collection. If I am not going to wear them, then the goal is to sell them in 2019.


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Aquavette said:


> Nothing in my "collection" compares to anything here, so not much to see.
> (Only one automatic, and the rest are, gasp, argggh... quartz...)
> Never have found another free photo hosting site since ditching photobucket...
> 
> ...


Since my first post after discovering WPAC in August, I thought I did a better job than I actually did. (But probably better than most.)
Still at a total of (7) - An olive drab Citizen Eco-Drive caught my eye, so the MDV-102 went out the door.

I spent a ridiculous amount of time creating my own leather (3) watch box to compliment the one that I previously purchased.
(That was the beginning of reducing the time spent looking at watches...)

My Deep Blue is currently back for service, and might be sold off once returned. Not super impressed with it.

Looking forward to WPAC 2019 - Like the rules suggestions so far.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

e dantes said:


> The MKII benchcrafted watches are not for the impatient, or even those who are only fairly patient. My tastes changed and the long wait is something I thought about sometimes while looking at the Key West on my wrist. That being said, I do not expect to ever have a better dial than the black gilt dial on the Key West.
> 
> Throughout the year I unpacked more and more boxes from a move longer ago than I would like to say. I found a number of Timex and other very affordable watches that I forgot I even owned. I think I wanted to forget them so I wouldn't have to admit how many in my collection. If I am not going to wear them, then the goal is to sell them in 2019.


Benchcrafted? ... Isn't it still using parts made in the exact same factories as most microbrands have their parts made?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Benchcrafted? ... Isn't it still using parts made in the exact same factories as most microbrands have their parts made?


Hence my surprise at having to take the watch to a watchmaker to get the SELs fitted and that even after that the spring bar ends were clearly bent. Only ever had such an issue with one other watch and that was the Squale 30 Atmos GMTs.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmmmm. Could it be that we are (finally) entering the realm of "artisanal handmade" wristwatches where such imperfections are "rustic" and desirable?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hmmmm. Could it be that we are (finally) entering the realm of "artisanal handmade" wristwatches where such imperfections are "rustic" and desirable?


Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Approving the WPAC2019 rules. Also, didn't we talk about adding a list of culling strategies in the OP (or a post#2 perhaps)?

What I can remember from top of my head:



1. One week one watch. Wear a watch you want to sell for one week straight. Then conclude to sell or keep based on your enjoyment.

2. Don't wear for one month. Select an X amount of watches to possibly sell, but don't sell them yet. Keep them out of rotation and out of sight for 1 month. If you didn't miss them for 1 month, sell them. 

I think we discussed some more strategies, but these two I remember.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

@the 2 purchases and you're out rule: think that could be a good strategy. Though I will amend that this should not include the exception (providing offender did clearly state that exception in sotc post).

Edit:
I would also formulate the rule a bit differently, putting emphasis on the 1 month time frame. "You're out" sounds like "we don't want you anymore", which is of course counter productive, keep it welcoming


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> @the 2 purchases and you're out rule: think that could be a good strategy. Though I will amend that this should not include the exception (providing offender did clearly state that exception in sotc post).
> 
> Edit:
> I would also formulate the rule a bit differently, putting emphasis on the 1 month time frame. "You're out" sounds like "we don't want you anymore", which is of course counter productive, keep it welcoming


The "you're out" was more to stop constant peacocking of yet more new purchases in front of people who are trying not to buy.

I was guilty of it this year so it will apply to me as much as anyone.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> The "you're out" was more to stop constant peacocking of yet more new purchases in front of people who are trying not to buy.
> 
> I was guilty of it this year so it will apply to me as much as anyone.


Depends on how you view it. 
If you are truly trying to abstain, but can't control urges, I think exiting WUS for a month is surely worth a trial. USC might have benefitted from it, but he chickened out I think.
Of course each individual should judge for them selves if they comply with the rule or not, just like the other rules.

Regarding purchases in front of ppl who are trying not to buy: 
If you fell off the wagon, just acknowledge you did. Don't show the watch hoping ppl will acknowledge how nice it is.
If you are in WPAC to slow down purchasing, but not to truly abstain, then pop in here for motivation to slow down, but take discussion of actual purchases elsewhere.

Think also the no enabling rule could be enforced a bit more. Meaning also don't compliment ppl on new purchases. If they post to bash, just ffing bash. If you got nothing to bash about, then just leave it rather than to compliment...


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

I joined WPAC in June and promptly overhauled my collection to obtain a Tudor Black Bay 41 and Oris Aquis Date, two watches I had lusted over for quite a long time. Since then 5 more affordable pieces were added, not all submitted for bashing, because honestly I was going to buy them regardless. I’m very happy with my collection right now, more so than any time since I started down this rabbit hole. I’ll be back in WPAC in 2019 and I’ll post a SOTC and my goals, which at this point are to simply enjoy what I have. Happy New Year!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok time for a last bash. Not seriously considering this, but it piqued my interest. So better safe than sorry, and give it a round of bashing.
New release from MWW, pam dial in their 37mm Rattler case. I loved the MWW Iconik 1(another pam homage) I owned, but in the end didn't love the dial. The fact that I sold that one might be enough reason for me not to buy this version, but thinking the dial might work better in this smaller case.

I have owned two MWW watches before, and was both times positively surprised at the quality for the price point, plus Doug's a great guy to deal with also. ... <-- Well, I am reading my own words and can see the justification that is going on here... Shouldn't need to add this if I simply like the watch.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

The rule that may be added to slow down any purchase, imo, are:
1. To not buying a watch which price is less than the total of purchase price of the current collection.
2. To not buying a watch which price is less than the highest purchase price in the current collection.

Atm, i live by the rule no. 2.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am also a fan of Doug and have owned the Iconik 2. However, did the Iconik 1 & 2 both have the worst lume ever? (exaggerating a bit there)


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

BSHt013 said:


> I am also a fan of Doug and have owned the Iconik 2. However, did the Iconik 1 & 2 both have the worst lume ever? (exaggerating a bit there)


I agree the lume on the Iconik 1 was rather disappointing. Forgot about that part. Am not a lume junkie, but it is sort of stupid considering its a sandwich dial.
Edit: he did post a lume shot though, and it seems promising. Also made me notice the non-number indices are lines instead of dots, the latter is what made the Iconik 1 dial such a big empty black face. =_= starting to like it even more now...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I was good in 2018...

Boschett Cave Dweller II 









Enem Skindiver









Karlskrona Mod9









Marathon SAR









Poljot Chrono









Poljot Titan









Raven Deep 44









Seiko 6309-7049









7002 Tactico TC2 Mod









Orange Monster









Pilot Mod Monster









Seiko SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod









SKX011J









Stowa Seatime









Vintage Skin Diver 









Hamilton Khaki









Helm Khuraburi 









Helson Shark Diver









Mileata M2 Defender









OCEAN7 LM-7









Raven Venture









Monster First Gen









Bloody Monster









Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

user error


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Is that SOTC or arrivals?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok time for a last bash. Not seriously considering this, but it piqued my interest. So better safe than sorry, and give it a round of bashing.
> New release from MWW, pam dial in their 37mm Rattler case. I loved the MWW Iconik 1(another pam homage) I owned, but in the end didn't love the dial. The fact that I sold that one might be enough reason for me not to buy this version, but thinking the dial might work better in this smaller case.
> 
> I have owned two MWW watches before, and was both times positively surprised at the quality for the price point, plus Doug's a great guy to deal with also. ... <-- Well, I am reading my own words and can see the justification that is going on here... Shouldn't need to add this if I simply like the watch.


I'm sure I could fit an entire Pelagos into that lug gap - ludicrous amount of wrist showing tween strap and case. I can see the Panerai influence but it looks more like a Sinn 556 tbh.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Ok time for a last bash. Not seriously considering this, but it piqued my interest. So better safe than sorry, and give it a round of bashing.
> New release from MWW, pam dial in their 37mm Rattler case. I loved the MWW Iconik 1(another pam homage) I owned, but in the end didn't love the dial. The fact that I sold that one might be enough reason for me not to buy this version, but thinking the dial might work better in this smaller case.
> 
> I have owned two MWW watches before, and was both times positively surprised at the quality for the price point, plus Doug's a great guy to deal with also. ... <-- Well, I am reading my own words and can see the justification that is going on here... Shouldn't need to add this if I simply like the watch.


I don't get the love for Panerai, let alone an homage to Panerai.

That case looks so plain, and the long lugs clash with the toolish style. I'm assuming this is a sandwich dial, but is that really so interesting?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> I was good in 2018...
> 
> Boschett Cave Dweller II
> 
> ...


If that's being good, you really need the WPAC 2019

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

jon_huskisson said:


> If that's being good, you really need the WPAC 2019
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I need to try that... 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Looks like I may make it through the end of the year without an additional purchase, but if the one month rule brake goes into effect next year I may be here like a passing shooting star. :-d


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Tres said:


> The rule that may be added to slow down any purchase, imo, are:
> 1. To not buying a watch which price is less than the total of purchase price of the current collection.
> 2. To not buying a watch which price is less than the highest purchase price in the current collection.
> 
> ...


Good rules for slowing down purchases but definitely not for controlling your expenditures in the hobby.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> ...Regarding purchases in front of ppl who are trying not to buy:
> If you fell off the wagon, just acknowledge you did. Don't show the watch hoping ppl will acknowledge how nice it is.


Great point. I am guilty of discussing purchases and posting photos of pieces acquired to consolidate or one-to-one. It's really not the place to post photos of new watches, unless it's for bashing, imo.



Wimads said:


> If you are in WPAC to slow down purchasing, but not to truly abstain, then pop in here for motivation to slow down, but take discussion of actual purchases elsewhere.


Yes.



Wimads said:


> Think also the no enabling rule could be enforced a bit more. Meaning also don't compliment ppl on new purchases. If they post to bash, just ffing bash. If you got nothing Y bash about, then just leave it rather than to compliment...


I'm guilty here, too. It's counter productive behavior. Kind of like if your fellow members at an AA meeting told you they thought it was ok to take a drink.

_Doc Savage_


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

And speaking of admitting guilt, I have something to confess...

Surfing the internet late at night was one of the things that made my watch buying worse before I came to WPAC. I don't drink, but you wouldn't know it based on the lack of inhibitions I display after midnight. I pretty much stopped going on the web late at night about 6 months ago, and it really helped.

So, I know I shouldn't do it, but I have been sick recently, and the meds I'm taking are keeping me up. Late night internet + foggy brain + watch addiction = bad results. Last night was the perfect storm, and now I have two Steinharts on the way plus a Zelos on preorder.

o|

_Doc Savage_


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Well, I've had an interesting day, visit to the triumph motorbike factory for a tour of the shop floor (no photos allowed..... ) and the little museum.....



















Got myself some good biking kit in the factory shop, which is coming out of the watch liquidation fund!

Followed by a musical version of the film Elf in the evening, which was free courtesy of some friends. I'm exhausted now......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Approving the WPAC2019 rules. Also, didn't we talk about adding a list of culling strategies in the OP (or a post#2 perhaps)?
> 
> What I can remember from top of my head:
> 
> ...


Strategies aren't part of the rules, but we can alwalw add those in later on. We usually end up repeating those throthr the year anyway.....



Wimads said:


> @the 2 purchases and you're out rule: think that could be a good strategy. Though I will amend that this should not include the exception (providing offender did clearly state that exception in sotc post).
> 
> Edit:
> I would also formulate the rule a bit differently, putting emphasis on the 1 month time frame. "You're out" sounds like "we don't want you anymore", which is of course counter productive, keep it welcoming


I think that the exception is part of the count of two, otherwise we're at three purchases! And yes the ban has to be self enforced, which in my mind leaves it up to the individual and their own guilt.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Ok time for a last bash. Not seriously considering this, but it piqued my interest. So better safe than sorry, and give it a round of bashing.
> New release from MWW, pam dial in their 37mm Rattler case. I loved the MWW Iconik 1(another pam homage) I owned, but in the end didn't love the dial. The fact that I sold that one might be enough reason for me not to buy this version, but thinking the dial might work better in this smaller case.
> 
> I have owned two MWW watches before, and was both times positively surprised at the quality for the price point, plus Doug's a great guy to deal with also. ... <-- Well, I am reading my own words and can see the justification that is going on here... Shouldn't need to add this if I simply like the watch.


I know that Doug is a great guy and has done some good watches, but seriously this is one boring ass watch. Really, you like this?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tres said:


> The rule that may be added to slow down any purchase, imo, are:
> 1. To not buying a watch which price is less than the total of purchase price of the current collection.
> 2. To not buying a watch which price is less than the highest purchase price in the current collection.
> 
> ...


I think not, that's kinda encouraging purchasing and then it's a slippery slope. Best to start with some lofty aims and nearly achieve....... ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I don't get the love for Panerai, let alone an homage to Panerai.


I don't either, especially when they all look the same, e.g. big and dull......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> And speaking of admitting guilt, I have something to confess...
> 
> Surfing the internet late at night was one of the things that made my watch buying worse before I came to WPAC. I don't drink, but you wouldn't know it based on the lack of inhibitions I display after midnight. I pretty much stopped going on the web late at night about 6 months ago, and it really helped.
> 
> ...


OMG Hotblack. You are a bad bad boy.........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> And speaking of admitting guilt, I have something to confess...
> 
> Surfing the internet late at night was one of the things that made my watch buying worse before I came to WPAC. I don't drink, but you wouldn't know it based on the lack of inhibitions I display after midnight. I pretty much stopped going on the web late at night about 6 months ago, and it really helped.
> 
> ...


Wtf a Zeno AND two steins. Jeezy weeps. Good meds....


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> And speaking of admitting guilt, I have something to confess...
> 
> Surfing the internet late at night was one of the things that made my watch buying worse before I came to WPAC. I don't drink, but you wouldn't know it based on the lack of inhibitions I display after midnight. I pretty much stopped going on the web late at night about 6 months ago, and it really helped.
> 
> ...


All three purchases could probably be cancelled if the orders haven't been processed yet. I say submit them for bashing.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Great point. I am guilty of discussing purchases and posting photos of pieces acquired to consolidate or one-to-one. It's really not the place to post photos of new watches, unless it's for bashing, imo.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. But where is the fun in that, if we really wanted to completely abstain we wouldn't be here discussing, looking, showing watches ad-nauseam. It's like an AA meeting with open bar. Not for those with a serious problem.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> And speaking of admitting guilt, I have something to confess...
> 
> Surfing the internet late at night was one of the things that made my watch buying worse before I came to WPAC. I don't drink, but you wouldn't know it based on the lack of inhibitions I display after midnight. I pretty much stopped going on the web late at night about 6 months ago, and it really helped.
> 
> ...


Doc, you should know about those meds nowadays. May I suggest you pick up drinking, at least you are less likely to buy them in duplicates. Pre orders are just a way to keep you on the hook. I do hope you like them, otherwise, well, you may not be the best at abstinence but we do know you excel at disposing of late night catches. Catch and release.

And most of all feel better, it's good for your watch health too.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I didn't set rules for a purchase restriction and I miserably failed to stick to the pact.
So I bought these watches :
Feb 2018 - Casio AMW 320 R (had 2 sold both had to buy one because I was tired of missing it)
Mar 2018 - Seiko Baby Tuna (sold), Orient Ray Raven 2(trying to sell), Seiko 5 world timer(trying to sell)
Aug 2018 - Titoni Seascoper - for my birthday
Nov 2018 - Citizen NY0088 FUGU limited edition from my trip to Vietnam, Hamilton Khaki ETO Ratraprante Chronograph
Dec 2018 - Seiko Samurai Orange, RICOH World timer


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> So, I know I shouldn't do it, but I have been sick recently, and the meds I'm taking are keeping me up. Late night internet + foggy brain + watch addiction = bad results. Last night was the perfect storm, and now I have two Steinharts on the way plus a Zelos on preorder.
> 
> o|
> 
> _Doc Savage_


Sounds like you're loading up on drugs before you enter rehab.

You know what you must do.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

So tomorrow is the last day in wpac 2018. Been frosty feisty supportive emotional and difficult. Any more last minute confessions before we close the doors?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wonder how Mr C is. He seems to have been cured?


----------



## TheTy (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm signing up for 2019.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> And speaking of admitting guilt, I have something to confess...
> 
> Surfing the internet late at night was one of the things that made my watch buying worse before I came to WPAC. I don't drink, but you wouldn't know it based on the lack of inhibitions I display after midnight. I pretty much stopped going on the web late at night about 6 months ago, and it really helped.
> 
> ...


Alright, you had a slip. That's alright. So what ya going to do about it? Cancelled orders yet? Pulling a USC? (abusing the return policy) Or else, what's on the chopping board? (Maybe a good one to ponder on a late night too).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

TheTy said:


> I'm signing up for 2019.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'll be starting the new thread for 2019 later on tonight, won't have much time tomorrow and will probably be very hungover on the 1st.........


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> So tomorrow is the last day in wpac 2018. Been frosty feisty supportive emotional and difficult. Any more last minute confessions before we close the doors?


Ordered the Omega Speedmaster Racing that you all failed to bash. Arriving tomorrow.

I'm blaming you lot!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Alright, you had a slip. That's alright. So what ya going to do about it? Cancelled orders yet? Pulling a USC? (abusing the return policy) Or else, what's on the chopping board? (Maybe a good one to ponder on a late night too).


The orders have already processed, and once I've committed to something (in any area of life), I'm not comfortable reneging. If I decide to return any or all of them, I'll go through that process properly.

One of the watches was a repurchase of one I sold too quickly and have been regretting. The other 2 have cool elements of other watches I probably should not have sold. I think I was too committed initially to drastically reducing the collection size (in order to be able to see tangible progress), and that seems to have backfired. I should have focused more on just stopping the new acquisitions. Doing both was a mistake.

Doc Savage


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The orders have already processed, and once I've committed to something (in any area of life), I'm not comfortable reneging. If I decide to return any or all of them, I'll go through that process properly.
> 
> One of the watches was a repurchase of one I sold too quickly and have been regretting. The other 2 have cool elements of other watches I probably should not have sold. I think I was too committed initially to drastically reducing the collection size (in order to be able to see tangible progress), and that seems to have backfired. I should have focused more on just stopping the new acquisitions. Doing both was a mistake.
> 
> Doc Savage


Alright. So what's the collection size right now? And how are you feeling about that number?

I'll answer the latter question for you: its exactly the right size. (I'll leave it up to you if that includes the last three purchases).

Maybe make 2019 a year to appreciate what you have. What is right here and now is exactly as it needs to be. Bring your mind in the present and enjoy it. 
Obsessing over future (what to buy next) or past (wish I didn't sell that), is exactly what drives "addiction". And it happens when the present isn't quite an enjoyable place (like being sick and on meds that keep you awake...). Rather than avoid that reality by hiding in past and future, try finding the nice things in the here and now (the wonderful watches you currently have for example). And pop in here (or anywhere else) to have a nice laugh or distracting conversation.

Learning to not escape in past/future is a slow process, that starts with being mindful of it. But I'm trying and its making the sh*tty periods in my life a lot less sh*tty, and sometimes even enjoyable, however paradoxical that sounds.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Ordered the Omega Speedmaster Racing that you all failed to bash. Arriving tomorrow.
> 
> I'm blaming you lot!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I don't remember you posting a pic and asking for it to be bashed.......


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I don't remember you posting a pic and asking for it to be bashed.......


He did post a pic, but didn't ask for a bash. If I remember correctly he asked us to pick one of 2 speedmasters.... and now he's blaming us. 
I bashed both choices btw.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wimads said:


> He did post a pic, but didn't ask for a bash. If I remember correctly he asked us to pick one of 2 speedmasters.... and now he's blaming us.
> I bashed both choices btw.


Either missed this or have forgotten it. Yep, blame deflection is going down......


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jon_huskisson said:


> Changing topics, anyone care to bash the Omega Speedmaster Racing?
> 
> I'm starting to rethink the Tudor 41 purchase, not because I don't like/want it but because I keep going back and forth on the colour. The downside of starting to think about how I want my collection to look long-term is there are so many "ifs". If I get a Speedy in black, and an Aqua Terra in blue, and maybe a Rolex OP in grey, and a blue diver, what colour BB makes sense???
> 
> ...


Reminder for those who missed it. Pic posted and bash requested. Think I mentioned it again in my 2018 wrap-up post too. You boys are slacking!

To be honest, I'm aware that the Racing is bashable, but none of the bashes I was expecting ("it's not a real Speedy" etc) would have dissuaded me. I like it more than the Tudor Black Bay 41, and it cost about $250 more.

The thickness bash definitely made me think twice, but I tried it on again, and it wore nicely despite the height.

I will definitely be starting off 2019 enjoying this one, selling the handful I have listed for sale, and seeing how my wearing patterns change.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Wimads said:


> Alright. So what's the collection size right now? And how are you feeling about that number?
> 
> I'll answer the latter question for you: its exactly the right size. (I'll leave it up to you if that includes the last three purchases).
> 
> ...


Great post!

Obsessing in any way isn't good. If you just move the obsessing from what to buy next to add to the collection, or what to sell to fund a more expensive purchase, the end result isn't that different.

I've spent the last couple of months obsessing over what my collection could look like in 5 years if I pick up 1 really nice watch each year. The end result is that even though I haven't received my Speedy, I have other options on my mind I'd love to acquire.

I think I'm going to have to start 2019 with decreasing the frequency of my visits to WUS, and see how that goes.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Reminder for those who missed it. Pic posted and bash requested. Think I mentioned it again in my 2018 wrap-up post too. You boys are slacking!
> 
> To be honest, I'm aware that the Racing is bashable, but none of the bashes I was expecting ("it's not a real Speedy" etc) would have dissuaded me. I like it more than the Tudor Black Bay 41, and it cost about $250 more.
> 
> ...


I remember bashing this and so did others, you just decide to ignore it didn't you? Ya gotta want to abstain.......


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Alright. So what's the collection size right now? And how are you feeling about that number?
> 
> I'll answer the latter question for you: its exactly the right size. (I'll leave it up to you if that includes the last three purchases).
> 
> ...


Great points, Wim.

The collection size right now is at 15 (EDIT: 16 - I forgot the Christmas Speedmaster), if you count these three watches. That seems about the right size.

I think you are correct about the obsessing, because I was so determined to reduce the collection, instead of just getting rid of the detritus and duplication in what I had. In pursuing that obsession, I sold watches that I probably shouldn't, or I got rid of watches that had certain elements that I really wanted to have, either in them or in another watch. That's really what drove the recent midnight shopping spree, as much as anything - correcting the previous overreaction in collection reduction.

Doc Savage


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

New thread is up and running folks:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2019-watch-purchasing-abstinence-club-wpac-4858683.html#post47795255


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Great points, Wim.
> 
> The collection size right now is at 15, if you count these three watches. That seems about the right size.
> 
> ...


It was a savage reduction in your collection as I recall it........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for your work in WPAC hornet. Mind and turn the lights out.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Thanks for your work in WPAC hornet. Mind and turn the lights out.


Thanks Rusty!

......big thanks to everyone that has contributed this year and made WPAC fun.


----------



## Bleys (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Bleys said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrong thread........


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Wrong thread........


Lmao


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Bleys said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you driving to FedEx to ship that watch? 

Doc Savage


----------



## Bleys (Feb 5, 2013)

WHOOPS!

My apologies folks.

Not here yet.

Cheers,
Bleys


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n (Jun 15, 2016)

Spartan247 said:


> First post here in WPAC, I hope I didn't get to the party too late. The last month has been a busy one for new acquisitions with three pieces added. Over the last 18 months I can't even tell you how many have come and gone, I've lost count. I've been following the one in - one out rule that I self imposed on myself this year but I think it's time I hit the brakes. My current collection consists of 11 pieces with one on preorder (12 slot watch box, how convenient ) and 3 additional watches currently on their way out that made room for the new additions.
> 
> My current collection:
> 
> ...


Hi Spartan,
a bit of necroposting here, but i'm looking for inspo pictures to mod my SNK615. Could you please tell me what case did you use for this mod and where is the mesh strap from? For now i've seen examples of SNK615 in cases of SNKK27 and SNK793.

For your other mod, SNXS77, what dial/case combo is that? I assume dial is the blue SNXS77?

Thanks!


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

makeyeu said:


> Hi Spartan,
> a bit of necroposting here, but i'm looking for inspo pictures to mod my SNK615. Could you please tell me what case did you use for this mod and where is the mesh strap from? For now i've seen examples of SNK615 in cases of SNKK27 and SNK793.
> 
> For your other mod, SNXS77, what dial/case combo is that? I assume dial is the blue SNXS77?
> ...


The SNK615 dial and hands were swapped to a SNKE49 case.

The SNXS77 dial and hands were swapped to a SNKM63 case.


----------

